# Indian Air Force News & Discussions



## EagleEyes

Post news updates here. No need to create new topics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

*India signs pact with Ukraine to upgrade An-32 aircraft​*Tuesday, July 21, 2009 : 0140 Hrs

New Delhi (PTI) The Government has signed a pact with Ukraine to upgrade Indian Air Force's fleet of An-32 transport aircraft, Defence Minister A.K. Antony said on Monday.

"A contract for upgradation of An-32 aircraft has been signed with State Foreign Trade Enterprise 'Spetstechnoexport' (STE), Ukraine on June 15, 2009 for total technical life extension (TTLE), overhaul and re-equipment of the aircraft in IAF fleet," Mr. Antony said while replying to a Lok Sabha query.

The Minister said that the upgrades will enhance IAF's An-32 fleet's life by another 15 years.

"The calendar life of An-32 aircraft will be enhanced from 25 years to 40 years," he said.

He added that the aircraft will be upgraded between 2009-17 and USD 397.7 million would be spent on the process.

The IAF has a fleet of around 100 An-32s, which were procured from the erstwhile Soviet Union in the 80s.

Meanwhile, replying to another question, Mr. Antony said that the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited has approved a new campus for its management academy in Bangalore.


----------



## Mig-29

The photograph you see to the right is the first real glimpse of how India's National Aerospace Laboratory (NAL) envisages its ambitious RTA-70, a national regional transport aircraft programme that's been strictly on paper for almost a decade now. In 1996, then Prime Minister HD Deve Gowda (in between yawns, no doubt) said in his speech during Aero India that his government had given the scientific establishment the task of developing a 50-seater turboprop airliner and a 100-seat jet airliner. These visions changed somewhat, and the current government, in its first stint in power sanctioned the development of a 70-110 seat civilian airliner for the Indian market. While the money has already begun to flow into the programme, so far only preliminary conceptual studies have been carried out on the RTA-70 pictured above. These studies, according to NAL, include "computational fluid dynamics, wind tunnel studies and multidisciplinary design optimisation (MDO) studies".

NAL is developing the RTA-70 as a platform "capable of reliable and safe operation from airports with minimal infrastructure and instrumentation facility under all-weather conditions." It is not yet clear if the RTA-70 will also be spun off into a military variant for transport and special operations. Remember, HAL (which is a development partner to NAL for the RTA-70) is also steeped in build studies for the Multirole Transport Aircraft (MTA) that it is developing in a joint venture with Ilyushin of Russia.

In May 2008, it was decided that technologies required the programme included a laminar flow wing, hydrophobic coatings, use of low cost composites, fly-by-wire controls, advanced avionics that will enable use of ill-equipped airfields and integrated vehicle health monitoring. Pratt & Whitney engines have almost been finalised for the platform.

On the airframe, structural technologies identified as crucial included use of piezo and SMA related smart materials for flutter and gust control, structural topology, structural health monitoring (SHM) and low cost materials. Architectures for avionics, active noise control systems flight control systems (fly by wire) and synthetic vision were additionally identified. Structural health monitoring, in fact, is being developed as a core technology of the RTA-70.

The RTA-70 will be developed and built using extensive private sector participation, and NAL is understood to also be hunting for a foreign collaborator. When ready, the RTA-70's makers envisage it as having about a 35% lower flyaway and ownership cost than aircraft it will ultimately be pitched against, those manufactured by Embraer, Bombardier and ATR.

The first prototype is expected to fly in 2013.

LiveFist: EXCLUSIVE: India's Regional Transport Aircraft (RTA-70)


----------



## Machoman

NEW DELHI: India&#8217;s air force will scramble a fighter jet and a transport plane filled with scientists to photograph and monitor Wednesday&#8217;s total solar eclipse as it races across the country.

The Indian scientists will take off from the Taj Mahal town of Agra on a Russian AN-32 transporter and follow the shadow of the eclipse northwest until the central town of Khajuraho, the air force said.

The propeller-driven aircraft will cruise at an altitude of 25,000 feet (7,570 metres), above the monsoon clouds that are threatening to obscure the phenomenon from people on the ground.

http://www.dawn.com/wps/wcm/connect/dawn-content-library/dawn/news/sci-tech/11-indian-air-force-planes-to-stalk-eclipse--il--02

A French-designed Mirage-2000 fighter jet will also chase the eclipse, taking pictures as it goes.

Wednesday&#8217;s eclipse has stirred up immense excitement due to its trajectory over India and China and the unusually long duration of the instant of greatest eclipse, or &#8216;totality&#8217; &#8212; when the sun is wholly covered.

At its maximum, this will last six minutes and 39 seconds &#8212; a duration that will not be matched until the year 2132.

The up to 258 kilometre wide shadow cast along the &#8216;path of totality&#8217; will first make landfall on the western Indian state of Gujarat shortly before 6:30am. &#8212; AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screaming Skull

*IAF, Astrophysicists ready to conduct Solar eclipse experiment​*
Tuesday, July 21, 2009

New Delhi (PTI): Solar eclipse trackers located on the ground will not be the only ones studying the spectacle slated for on Wednesday as the IAF and astrophysicists will conduct experiments and take photos of the celestial event from a fighter jet and a transport aircraft.

A Mirage-2000 fighter jet and an AN-32 medium lift transport aircraft would be flown by IAF pilots to assist scientists from Vigyan Prasar, an autonomous body of the Department of Science and Technology, to carry out the experiments, IAF officials said on Tuesday.

"While the Mirage would fly out from Gwalior, the AN-32 will fly from Agra. The aircraft will fly towards Khajuraho in Madhya Pradesh, and while in flight the experiments and the filming of the total solar eclipse will be carried out," they said here.

Scientists from Noida-based Vigyan Prasar, Udaipur-based Solar Observatory and Bangalore-based Indian Institute of Astrophysics would participate in the experiments and the filming.

"Four scientists from these institutions and six-member crew from Doordarshan will fly on board the AN-32 and they would do the experiments and filming with the rear ramp of the aircraft open. Since they will be flying at very high altitudes, oxygen masks would be used during the flight," the officials said.

The IAF teams, scientists and the DD crew members reached the air base from where the AN-32 would conduct a trial run.

This year's eclipse will be visible in parts of India from Gulf of Khambhat in Gujarat in the west to Arunachal Pradesh in the east. The eclipse corridor will pass close to Gwalior air base.

The last time IAF pilots did such a feat was in 1995, chasing the umbra shadow during the total Solar eclipse on October 24.

Air Marshal S Mukerji, Air Officer-in-charge Personnel (AOP) at Air Headquarters, was the then Commanding Officer of IAFs only Mig-25 Squadron based in Bareilly.

Then a Group Captain, Air Marshal Mukerji had the rare opportunity to fly the Mig-25 on that day to film the Sun's corona from an astounding altitude of 80,000 feet, straight from the Stratosphere.

"We flew at Mach 2.5 in the path of the eclipse at 80,000 feet along the planned central axis of the eclipse over Neemkathana, near Agra," recalled Air Marshal Mukerji of his historic sortie that finds a mention in his flying log book plainly as &#8212; 'Supersonic Profile'.

Despite a top speed of Mach 3.2, it was not quick enough to catch-up with the umbra shadow that notched Mach 5, on that occasion.

This time a high speed chase would not be necessary as the speed of the umbra shadow over Gulf of Khambhat begins with Mach 50-60, slowing down to Mach 20 near Bhopal, said Dr Vinay B. Kamble, Vigyan Prasar Director, who is coordinating with the IAF to capture the longest total solar eclipse of the 21st century.

"This year's eclipse is significant for its long duration as also that the next eclipse will be in 2034, over Kashmir valley for a short duration over India. The total solar eclipse after that will only be in 2114," said Mr. Kamble.

Among other senior scientists involved in the experiment with the IAF include Prof. P. Venkatakrishnan, Shibu Matthews from Udaipur Solar Observatory; Prof. K.E. Rangarajan and B. Ravindra from Indian Institute of Astrophysics, Bangalore.

The eclipse begins on Wednesday at 5.28 am when the shadow of the moon touches the Earth at a point in the Arabian Sea close to the western coast of India.

The eclipse ends at l0.42 am when Moon's shadow finally leaves the Earth at a point in the South Pacific Ocean.

At approximately 6.23 am, the umbra of the eclipse will touch the earth at sunrise at a point in the Gulf of Khambhat in the Arabian Sea near the southern coast of Gujarat. 

The Hindu News Update Service


----------



## Machoman

I don't understand what is the point of doing this?


----------



## harun786

Research and Development mate


----------



## Mig-29

Machoman said:


> I don't understand what is the point of doing this?




IAF role in study of solar eclipse has been on since 1995.

The Indian Air Force has always had an essential role in the scientific study of total solar eclipse and since 1995, it has been assisting Government's Department of Science and Technology (DST) in their quest to film this celestial alignment.

With aviation speeds streaking past the supersonic barrier, the scientific experiment of photographing the eclipse from air was made possible, as IAF pilots chased the umbra shadow during the October 24, 1995 eclipse, which also heralded IAF's participation in scientific study that continues till date.

Air Marshal S Mukerji, Air Officer-in-charge Personnel (AOP) at Air Headquarters, was then a Group Captain, who had the rare opportunity to fly a Mig-25 to film the Sun's corona from an astounding altitude of 80,000 feet, straight from the Stratosphere.

"We flew at Mach 2.5 in the path of the eclipse at 80,000 feet along the planned central axis of the eclipse over Neemkathana, near Agra," Air Marshal Mukerji said of his historic sortie that finds a mention in his flying log book plainly as - 'Supersonic Profile'.

He further mentioned that weather and other visibility were not any constraints, as clarity at stratospheric levels is far better than that nearer ground.

With a manual Hasselblad camera mounted above the instrument panel and a special lead and button provided to the second pilot, Wing Commander YS Babu seated in the front cockpit, the duo with special solar filters on their visors flew straight towards the Sun for a minute and twenty-four seconds, clicking never-before images of the spectacle, during the total solar eclipse.

"A lot of preparation went in ahead of the sortie. The sortie route had to be charted, axis programmed on the inertial navigation system and briefings by scientists with NASA charts were done. The aircraft were put on jacks, the angle-of-attack or 'alpha' simulated on ground to harmonize the camera along the axis. In addition, the aircraft belly camera could capture the shadow beneath that was 85 kms in width," said Air Marshal Mukerji.

Despite a top speed of Mach 3.2, it was not quick enough to catch-up with the umbra shadow that notched Mach 5, on that occasion.

"This time around a high speed chase would not be necessary as the speed of the Umbra shadow over Gulf of Khambhat begins with Mach 50-60 slowing down to Mach 20 near Bhopal," said Dr. Vinay B Kamble, Director of Vigyan Prasar and Adviser of DST, who is coordinating with the IAF to capture the longest total solar eclipse of the 21st century.

A 10-member team of scientists and camera team from Doordarshan would be flying in an AN-32 from Agra airbase in an endeavour to capture and film the eclipse on Wednesday.

The aircraft would fly along the central axis on a north-westerly direction at an approximate altitude of 25,000 feet reciprocal from overhead Khajuraho and land back at Agra.

Meanwhile, a Mirage-2000 trainer would also take off from Gwalior airbase and the pilot from the rear seat will click images even as the fighter flies in an angular track to the central axis. he Eclipse will begin on July 22 at 5:28 am (IST), when the shadow of the moon touches the Earth at local sunrise at a point in the Arabian Sea close to the western coast of India.

The eclipse will end at l0:42 am (IST), when Moon's shadow will finally leave the Earth at local sunset at a point in the South Pacific Ocean. At approximately 6:23 am (IST), the umbra of the eclipse will touch the earth at sunrise at a point in the Gulf of Khambhat in the Arabian Sea near the southern coast of Gujarat. At this time, the path of totality will be about 200 Km wide and the duration of totality at the central line will be about 3 minute 30 seconds. (ANI)

http://sify.com/news/fullstory.php?...study_of_solar_eclipse_has_been_on_since_1995


----------



## sob

Saw the solar eclipse today morning from the terrace. Here in Delhi it was almost 80% and lasted for almost 15 minutes.

Got the kids also to wake up early and enjoy this wonderful spectacle.


----------



## xebex

^^^u lucky man. Mankind can not vitness such a longer eclipse until 2132.


----------



## Munir

To be archived....

Strategic Partnership for Hillary means taking $40 billion of Bharati money 
Posted on July 21, 2009 by Moin Ansari
Strategic partnership means a two way street. However many times it is a one way street.

The strange thing about the Indo-US &#8220;strategic partnership&#8221; is that it is like the Strategic Partnership of the East India Company and the 570 states of South Asia. There was the strategic partnership to take over of Bengal. There was the strategic partnership to import useless textiles from Manchester and the strategic partnership to destroy Muslim production in Bengal. There was the Doctrine of Lapse strategic partnership. There was the strategic partnership for the monopoly of poppy/heroin production. Then there was the strategic partnership to export heroin to China forcing them to buy opium in the First Opium War and then the 2nd Opium war. Then there was the strategic partnership t build railways&#8211;with one caveat&#8211;they would always run from the port to the gold mine, the salt mine or the poppy warehouses. Then of course there was the strategic partnership to take over Delhi.

Bharat in its mad rush for prestige and power is buying arms it can ill afford, and purchase goods that it cannot pay for. Hillary Clinton of course will take the money and laugh all the way to the bank. A country where 75&#37; of the population susbsists on less than $2 per day is spending $40 Billion on rustable iron and steel. A few decades ago, Bharat did the same&#8211;it went out and bought hundreds of Mig 21s. The Flying Coffins either crashed, or were eventually trashed.

Now, Delhi is on another buying spree projecting a drunken sailor who doesn&#8217;t know what to do when he lands on shore, so he spends all his money on shiny things. The trinkets don&#8217;t mean anything.

Buying all this equipment can mean only one thing. Bharat cannot produce it. China achieves techonological independence in arms production. Bharat is thus the only nation that cannot produce planes worth anything. Its Tejas is still being designed after 20 years of development, its Arjun tank is useless and its missiles program has been scrapped (Trishul, Agni, and Nag etc)

NEW DELHI (AFP/Reuters) &#8211; India and the United States agreed Monday a defence deal expected to boost US arms sales here, as New Delhi also approved sites for two US nuclear reactors, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said.

At a joint press conference with Foreign Minister SM Krishna, Clinton said the two sides had agreed on &#8220;end-use monitoring&#8221; arrangement that would provide safeguards for the sale of sophisticated US weaponry to India.

The agreement &#8220;will pave the way for greater defence cooperation&#8221; Clinton said, while Krishna said it would help the &#8220;procurement of US defence technology to India.&#8221;

The two agreements gave Clinton tangible accomplishments from a trip designed to deepen ties and demonstrate US President Barack Obama&#8217;s commitment to India&#8217;s emergence as a player on the global stage.

&#8220;We have agreed on the end-use monitoring arrangement which would refer to Indian procurement of US defence technology and equipment,&#8221; India&#8217;s External Affairs Minister, SM Krishna, told the news conference.

Known as an &#8220;end-use monitoring&#8221; agreement and required by US law for such weapons sales, the pact would let Washington check that India was using any arms for the purposes intended and was preventing the technology from leaking to others.

A US official said the arrangement was for a provision to be written into future defence contracts, guaranteeing sensitive equipment will be used for its intended purpose and not transferred to a third party.

India is expected to spend more than $30 billion over the next five years on upgrading its largely Soviet-made arsenal, roughly a third of which will be a contract to buy 126 multi-role fighters.

That could prove a boon to US companies like Lockheed Martin Corp and Boeing Co. Nation

Many in the West have now belatedly realised that China has crossed the threshold on Military Technology Independence and is no longer dependant on Russia for it defense needs. China&#8217;s phenomenal growth in the economic and manufacturing sector have allowed it to experiment and produce aircraft and missiles without Russian help. Unlike India which has yet to produce its own aircraft (LCA is still being designed after a decade of wasted effort) or missiles (Indian missle failures. Scrap the program? Agni, Trishul, Naag missile programs were scrapped) China no longer imports Russian aircraft on a wholesale basis. Any imports are limited and imports are for the sake of transfer of technology. China now has the technology to design, build and improve on current designs and move to the next generation of air crafts, missiles and other equipment.

China is developing new technologies with Pakistan which has had access and experience with American and French planes&#8211;something that the Chinese do not have. Chinese technology exports to Pakistan: JF-17 Thunder, J-10s, J-11s. This alliance has propelled the aircraft manufacturing of China to new levels and given the Pakistanis access to Chinese acumen which it did not have before. JF-17 Thunders Beyond the JF-17 Thunders. The J-10s etc

In a hedonistic orgy of insane hatred the Indian population supported eight years of Bush&#8211;just because he bombed four Muslim countries, and threatened a couple of other three of them long time Indian allies. All notion of independence and non-alignment were thrown into the Indian ocean&#8211;all under the lure of the ephemeral transfer of technology (ToT) which will never happen. No corporation in the world will give up it &#8220;Coke formula&#8221; and commit hari kari.

Bharatis had placed all their eggs in the Republican basket. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh went to the undiplomatic to announce that it would prefer it if the Republicans won the elections. This huge &#8220;foot in the mouth&#8221; started a chain reaction in the election politics of America. Hillary Clinton was a great proponent of engagement with China. However the humongous financial crisis placed increased pressure on America to reach out and listen to Beijing

The two companies are competing with Russia&#8217;s MiG-35, France&#8217;s Dassault Rafale, Sweden&#8217;s Saab JAS-39 Gripen and the Eurofighter Typhoon, made by a consortium of British, German, Italian and Spanish firms.

The press briefing came after a day of official meetings between Clinton and a series of senior Indian leaders including Krishna, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and ruling Congress party president Sonia Gandhi.

She did not specify the locations, but Indian press reports have suggested they would be in the states of Gujarat and Andhra Pradesh.

&#8220;I am also pleased that Prime Minister Singh told me that sites for two nuclear parks for US companies have been approved by the government.&#8221;

US officials estimate that the nuclear sites represent up to $10 billion in business for US nuclear reactor builders such as General Electric Co and Westinghouse Electric Co, a subsidiary of Japan&#8217;s Toshiba Corp. Nation

Pakistan&#8217;s 250 JF-17s, 50 F-16: Indias panicky &#8220;concern&#8221;. The Indian establishment&#8217;s answer to the threat is throwing more money at it. After recovering from the Flying Coffin fiasco, the Indian Airforce is now spending $12.5 Billion on new acquisions of planes which will be obsolete when they land in New Delhi. Trail of tears and failure: Indian missiles. For the first time, the Indian Air force has had to make some difficult decisions&#8211;in Missile technology and aircraft production. Indian Airforce crying wolf? or facing shortage of jets? unless immediate steps are taken to arrest the reduction in IAF&#8217;s force levels, the nation will, for the first time in its history, lose the conventional military edge over Pakistan&#8221;. The declining Indo-Russian relationship. Delhi scrambles for new arms sources but they come with strings. The previous IAF chief, Air Chief Marshal S P Tyagi warned the UPA government. Russia elides India in Flanker Su-30 development

For years, Beijing has turned to Russian technology for innovation, but now it is close to being able to contribute equally to a partnership with Moscow. Its J-11B, an &#8220;indigenous&#8221; version of Russia&#8217;s Sukhoi Su-27 Flanker, has been fitted with local radar, engines and air-to-air missiles, including the PL-12 radar-guided missile, which uses some Russian content but has better kinematic performance than Russia&#8217;s R-77. Other programs, such as the F-12, digital radio frequency memory (DRFM), directed-energy systems (e.g., high-power microwave, radio frequency and lasers), and modernized battlefield doctrine, are also under development, possibly in preparation to mount offensive economic and military operations against Taiwan while holding U.S. forces at bay.

David A. Fulghum is the senior military editor at AVIATION WEEK with expertise in operations, science, radar and intelligence. A veteran airman and award-winning writer, Fulghum is the first journalist to have flown 15 models of USAF aircraft. He has been cited for awards 12 times by the Aviation Writers Association and Royal Aeronautical Society. He has also held editorial posts at U.S. News & World Report and Time Life Books. Fulghum is the co-author of three books on the Vietnam War and can be reached at davef@aviationweek.com.

Bharat chose the wrong and inferior (also ran) superpower to align itself with for the first 50 years. After the destruction of the USSR, she curled up and was in shock for a decade. It then began to open up the society and the economy. Meager success went to tis head, and it really began thinking of itself equivalent to American and Russia and China. Its actions were not commensurate with its Lilliputian stature in world affairs.

India has a few blind spots. It does not know about the blind spots. There is no one to show her the blind spots. India, a youthful country overrun by youngsters eking out a subsistence living in the mirage of Bollywood is unable to look at itself with any semblance of realism. A star struck destitute and impecunious populace is proud of evanescent and unattainable trophies, venerating educational institutions it can only brag about (never get admitted to), Billionaires it can worship on statistic charts and luxuries that it can dream about.

Inebriated by blindness towards a the goal of superpower status this populace is unable to see the deep cavities within its boundaries. Young xenophobic India votes for those that are hegemonic and autochthonous. Its leadership impervious of the needs of the penurious is focused on expansionism and destabilizing its neighbors. It behaves like crack-addicts overwhelmed by blind hatred for Buddhists (the real ones who are not Hindu), Dalits, Christians and Muslims&#8211;this leadership doesn&#8217;t have a clue of what the white world thinks of Indians&#8211; unavoidable supplicators at best and disposable computer coolies at worst!

All cannot be measured in concrete and steel. Even in that Bharat lags behind every other country in the world. The land of the Ganges has lost its moral compass and ethical turpitude. Let us borrow a page from the archives of history and what was written in &#8220;The Republic&#8221; a long time ago. Reading the excerpt may help us differentiate the reality of what is Bharat today and what the ideal should be.

The poor of India, the Dalits, the scheduled classes, the Christians, the Naxalites and the Muslims left behind the onward march towards&#8230;march towards what? No one know. Ask the irredentist Akhand Bhartis who hated the vivisection of Mother India. Wars with all her neighbors. All this for the reabsorption of all states surrounding it into a huge monolith which may have existed for 80 years under the reign of Ashoka. Many question whether the mythical king ever existed. Ashoka&#8217;s kingdom is the Nirvana of India. Few Indians know that Ashoka is as fugacious as his mythical kingdom. Did Ashoka exist? Did Pandit Radhakantta create him for James Princep in 1837. Ashoka&#8217;s name first appeared in British journals when the White man was writing &#8220;Indian history&#8221; (James Princep was the first to coin the term &#8220;Ashoka). But don&#8217;t tell the pundits (the real ones, not the talking heads on Fox and CNN)&#8211;thier entire life depends on churning out the youth who believe in Akhand Bharat. A brianwashed nation unable to comprehend simple facts like&#8211;if one cannot control the current states, how can it control hundreds of millions that are forced into &#8220;India&#8221;&#8211;especially if the million are belligerent and don&#8217;t want to be part of the mess called &#8220;India&#8221;. However these are details that are not mentioned in a nation that resembles Weimar Germany&#8211;fed on a steady dose of hatred, xenophobia and hostility towards real and perceived enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Solar Eclipse from IAF An-32​*








links-

sc2-715587.JPG (image)
sc1-716743.JPG (image)
sc3-717953.JPG (image)
IMG_0314-719252.JPG (image)


----------



## Thomas

Su-35 sales will increase for one main reason. Cost!! In the current world economy most Governments would have found it difficult to maintain 5th generation aircraft up keep costs. The SU-35 is the next best thing and one of the best 4th generation aircraft. However Governments should beware that their buying of the SU-35 doesn't turn it into a trophy that just sits there looking good. An aircraft no matter how advanced it is. Is only as good as it's pilot. Countries need to pour large amounts of money into pilot training if they do not wish to see their advanced aircraft shot out of the sky with ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mig-29

The Indian Air Force today successfully undertook aerial sorties to help Indian scientists undertake study of the total solar eclipse that took place today. Two separate missions from Agra and Gwalior were flown towards the endeavour that was deemed hugely successful by scientists associated with the experiment.

While one AN-32 transport aircraft carrying scientific equipment, cameras and scientists that took off from Agra landed back after a three-hour flight, a Mirage-2000 trainer from 9 Squadron "Wolfpack", Gwalior took spectacular images of the celestial spectacle from 40,000 feet. With weather being clear at the altitudes and coordinates planned by the IAF pilots, both AN-32 and Mirage-2000 pilots were able to accomplish the mission successfully.

"The mission was a huge success. We got excellent footage of the eclipse. This was made possible by the perfect planning and execution by the IAF pilots", said Dr.Vinay B. Kamble, Director, Vigyan Prasar while addressing media persons at Agra airbase after the flight.

The AN-32 mission was flown at 25,000 feet. The aircraft flew a south-westerly course from abeam Khajuraho, descending and aligning along the central axis of the eclipse. The Mirage-2000 fighter flew at an altitude of 42,000 feet bisecting the central axis in a north-south direction to film the eclipse.

"Since flying with the ramp open involves depressurisation, inhaling of oxygen separately becomes absolutely necessary at that altitude. We flew a practise mission to train everyone for the sortie", explained Wing Commander D Singh, Captain of the historic flight. "Ensuring the Sun at six-o-clock position at the correct angle for cameras to be able to catch the phenomenon demanded a high degree of accuracy in flying", he added, satisfied with the results.

As the eclipse progressed towards the totality phase, darkness descended across the morning sky metamorphosing rapidly from bright daylight to the twilight zone, transiting to dark phase. The pilots switched on rheostats illuminating their instrument panel for a brief phase of night flying before resuming daylight flying after the total solar eclipse. For those who witnessed the rare spectacle in air, the experience was truly ethereal.










LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: FIRST on LiveFist: IAF Wolfpack Sqn Mirage-2000 Captures the Eclipse


----------



## RPK

Sukhoi Su-30 crash of systems failure: Antony

New Delhi: The crash of an Indian Air Force (IAF) Sukhoi Su-30 combat jet in Rajasthan this April, the first accident involving the plane since it was inducted 12 years ago, was caused by the failure of its sophisticated fly-by-wire system, parliament was informed on Wednesday.

"The preliminary investigation into the accident reveal that the reason for the crash... is likely failure of the fly-by-wire system," Defence Minister A.K. Antony said in a written reply in the Rajya Sabha. 

"There is no indication of any serious problem in the maintenance of aircraft by the IAF or any short supply of hardware as the cause of the crash," he added. 

"Each accident is investigated through a court of inquiry and remedial measure are undertaken accordingly to check their recurrence in future," the minister pointed out. 

The crash had generated much heat in the Rajya Sabha earlier this month, prompting Antony to intervene and state that the IAF was "very happy" with the aircraft. 

"The Su-30 is one of the most advanced jets in the world. The IAF is very happy with it. The IAF feels it is one of the best in the world," Antony said. 

"Was it a case of a wrong pilot in a right plane?", "Has the black box been sent to England?", "What precautions were taken before take-off?", "Did the pilots report a malfunction?", "What is the state of investigations?" were some of the questions asked but not all were answered. 

Answering the main question, Minister of State for Defence M.M. Pallam Raju had said the Su-30's black box had been "badly damaged" and efforts were underway to retrieve the data contained in it. 

The jet's pilot, Wing Commander S.V. Munje, and the co-pilot, Wing Commander P.S. Narah, had managed to bail out in time but the latter was killed after being apparently hit by the falling debris of the aircraft. 

IAF chief Air Chief Marshal Pradeep Naik is on record as saying that the ejection mechanism of the rear seat may have been faulty. 

The Su-30 was inducted in 1996 and the IAF fleet currently comprises 98 aircraft. This will rise to 230 by 2015. 

Of the Su-30s in the IAF fleet, some were bought in flyaway condition from its Russian manufacturer while state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) manufactured the others under licence. It was not clear which category the crashed jet belonged to. 

The Su-30 has won universal acclaim from the air forces of the US, Britain and France whenever it has been fielded against them in war games. Eight Su-30s had participated in the prestigious Red Flag exercise with the US Air Force at Nellis Air Force Base, Nevada, last year and had more than held their own against their counterparts' F/A-18 and F-16 combat jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FulcrumD

Awesome pics of the eclipse ,thanx for posting.


----------



## EjazR

*Kashmir youth eager to join Indian Air Force*
Kashmir youth eager to join Indian Air Force


Srinagar, July 23: Thousands of unemployed youth in Kashmir turned up at a recruitment rally by the Indian Air Force (IAF) here on Wednesday.


The weeklong recruitment rally will conclude on July 27.

IAF has been running a campaign, 'Join Indian Air Force-Be an Air Warrior', to lure youth in the region.

The participants said they were excited about participating in the recruitment drive.

"I am very passionate about this job. From the last many years Indian Air Force did not conduct recruitment camps in our area. We had to cover long distances to Ambala, Mumbai and Chennai for applying. So this rally is a good opportunity for all of us," said Nasir Ahmad, an applicant.

Some of the participants hailed the opportunity provided for them to join the IAF.

"I think getting a job in Indian Air Force is a big thing. It is the best job one can get. We are quite enthusiastic to join Air Force," said Tajamul Hussian, another applicant.

Besides IAF, Border Security Forces, Central Reserve Police Force and the Army have been conducting such recruitment rallies in the disputed region.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Super Falcon

its a fake report should be closed


----------



## DeathInvader

Super Falcon said:


> its a fake report should be closed



HaHa! Anit-Indian

Please support Your Claims with proofs!.....


----------



## EjazR

Super Falcon said:


> its a fake report should be closed



Its not fake and should'nt be surprising. Similar drives have been held for J&K Police, the para military CPRF and the Indian Army as well. Infact, more 60-65% of J&K police is local Kashmiris and muslims and have helped a lot in counter-intelligence against militants.



Alternative sources:

IAF tops first recruitment drive in J-K with airshow
Kashmir youth eager to join Indian Air Force - Yahoo! India News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## glomex

Great news....

What Kashmir wants is * Education for young, jobs for Youth and Security for senior citizens,women and children...* These so called Mujahidins can now go to hell.....


Thats India for you....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

couldnt agree more with glomex. We have to empower youth and good education to children. Apart from armed forces they habe to given preferences in other govt jobs and pvt sector. Enourage in sports music . Revitalise kashmir. Bollywood should go back to kasmir instead of swiss.


----------



## Super Falcon

oho killings innocents in kashmir, and making abuses against muslim girls etc that what we recently saw when ur very own indian policed killed 2 youngsters in torture what u need proof more than that and kashmir is not and india it is LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

^^^^ Enough with the same rhetoric over and over....You sound like a broken record!!!

If you truly cared about Kashmiri's, then you would be happy with this news....Kashmiri's can finally aspire to become something....get good jobs....improve the situation for their families etc...instead of being stuck in this mess created by both our countries....

Or are you so arrogant that you can't bare to see that Kashmiri's love their country as any Indian should!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sabir

I m very new in this forum though i was reading the posts for few months. It is the best fourum where members share their knowledge without biosness and outburst of hatred to neighbours.Only one thing i can say about Mr Main Ansari's articale ...it doesnt have the standard to be mentioned in this forum..."My son is the best ...neighbour's son is a *****"-approach


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

Education and prosperity might bring an end 2 kashmir issue!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MZUBAIR

GLOBAL HAWK said:


> Education and prosperity might bring an end 2 kashmir issue!



The only solution of issue is wt Kashmiri demands.
And they demand freedom from Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

*CND - Take this as a strong warning. You must give respect to the members here Talk only about the topic and just the topic do not make comments about members.*


----------



## SQ8

Actually.. If this had been done in the first place, i.e giving Kashmiris their rights along with demilitarizing the territory. I don't think there would have ever been the loss of human life on all sides as there is. It's a good thing the Kashmiri boys now have the chance to experience life on the edge..(or maybe they have done that already??  )


----------



## Mig-29

IAF gets its first Cheetal choppers from HAL.


Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) on Saturday handed over the first batch of four Cheetal helicopters to the Indian Air Force. NC Agarwal, Director (Design and Development) handed over the helicopters to Air Vice Marshal M. Bahadur. Assistant Chief of Air Staff.

"The IAF had placed an order for 10 Cheetals, of which the first batch of four has been delivered. The remaining six are expected to be handed over by September. We expect the IAF's order to be followed up by the Army and also the Government of India which is looking at procuring helicopters for various roles, especially for internal security,'' said R Srinivasan, MD (Helicopter Complex), HAL.AVM Bahadur who received the helicopters said; "The re-engined Cheetals will increase our operational capabilities, especially for high altitude operations. We have faith in HAL and hope it will continue to deliver and provide product support.''

The Cheetal is the re-engined Cheetah helicopter, with replacement of Artouste IIIB with the TM333-2M2 engine. The reduced weight of the TM 333-2M2 engine with better specific fuel consumption has resulted in increased range, endurance and payload. This makes the helicopter more versatile in various roles including search & rescue and missions in high altitude. The Cheetal has been designed to incorporate upgraded features such as light weight modern technology cockpit instruments like electrically driven Artificial Horizon, Directional Gyro, and light weight modern avionics - accurate navigation and homing through GPS, VHF HOMER, Flight Monitoring System (FMS), Cockpit Voice Recorder (CVR) and Emergency Locator Transmitter.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: IAF Gets Its First Cheetal Choppers From HAL


----------



## EagleEyes

Stop the nonsense. Discuss the Indian Air Force. So boys, what has IAF done or changed in this year? 

Su-30MKIs seems to be on the schedule.
LCA process seems to be very slow.
MCA still on paper.
PAK-FA, first prototype to fly this year or next?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sabir

here is a report from moscow defence brief..its pretty old and i m not sure whether it has been discussed before or not. So excuse me if i am repeating or providing stuffs which doesnt go in line with the topic. 

Comparative Analysis of Russian Arms Deliveries to China and India 

Konstantin MAKIENKO



China and India are the largest importers of Russian weapons. Together they consume about 60-70&#37; of all Russian weaponry and military equipment exports. Therefore, it is worthwhile to compare the qualitative and quantitative parameters of military-technological cooperation of these two countries with Russia.

Air Force weaponry

Quantitatively, China is far ahead of India in the amount of Russian fighter jets it buys. As of the end of 2002, Russia's known commitment to China includes the delivery of about 19 Su-30MKK fighters and licenses for the production of about 180-185 Su-27SK aircraft. In the same period, 76 Su-27SK and Su-27UBK fighters, 57 Su-30MKKs, and an unknown number of kits for the licensed production of Su-27SKs in Shanghai have been delivered. Potential future contracts may include the sale of licenses for the production of up to 200 Su-27UBK/Su-30MKK fighters.

As of the end of 2002, India has received 18 Su-30K fighter jets1, 10 Su-30MKI and 10 MiG-29 fighters. The remaining contract commitments stipulate the delivery of 22 Su-30MKIs and the licensed production of 140 more Su-30MKI aircraft. A future contract will probably include the delivery of 10 more Su-30 MKIs.

Table 1 shows the quantitative parameters of Russian deliveries to China and India as of the end of 2002.

Information found in open sources seems to show that China's program of purchases will result in the acquisition of almost triple the number of heavyweight Su-27/30 fighter jets as compared to India's program. This comparison does not take into account the Chinese program for the development of a domestic F-10 lightweight fighter jet, the fulfillment of which is much more likely than the fulfillment of an analogous Indian project of Light Combat Aircraft (LCA).

However, a comparison of the qualitative characteristics of the Su-30MKI and Su-30MKK jets shows that the Indian Air Force is betting on the acquisition of much more technologically advanced machines. From one side, this military-technological policy indicates that India is trying to overcome its quantitative inferiority through higher quality - and the flight and technological training of Indian pilots allows this risk. From another side - the realization of this more risky policy will result in a constant lagging from the initial schedule of deliveries from Russia. Evidently, by the time the Indian Air Force has an appreciable grouping of Su-30MKIs at its disposal (i.e. by the end of 2003, when all 40 Su-30MKIs from the 1996 contract will be delivered), the Air Force of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) will begin a program of purchasing advanced Su-30MKs equipped with phased antenna grid radar (FAR) or begin modernizing its giant fleet of Su-27 fighters by installing modern weapons control systems. Thus, the PRC will be able to liquidate its qualitative inferiority to the Indian Air Force, while maintaining a significant quantitative lead.

Table 2 shows the basic differences between the Su-30MKI and the Su-30MKK aircraft as well as the key differences between the Chinese and Indian licensed production programs.

Special attention should be given to the fact that, in the framework of the contract for the licensed production of 140 Su-30MKI fighter jets, India bought a license for the production of an AL-31FP engine2. In the meantime, China, which plans to produce 200 Su-27SK fighter jets at its own factories, does not yet have this right. Thus, Russia maintains a significant influence over the Chinese production of fighter jets and the combat readiness of the PLA Air Force. This situation is becoming more evident considering the fact that the PRC has made the program of developing the F-10 fighter jet dependent on the availability of the AL-31FN engine.

Overall, a comparison of the Chinese and Indian programs shows that China is conducting a military-technological policy that emphasizes the relatively rapid quantitative growth of aviation technology with a more careful and slow qualitative progress. India, on the other hand, is wagering on buying a limited number of extremely modern Su-30MKI fighter jets, which only have one analogue in the world in their class - the American F/A-18E/F aircraft.



Table 1. Russian deliveries of combat aircraft to China and India as of the end of 2002. China
India

Delivered as of the end of 2002
36 Su-27SK

40 Su-27UBK

76 Su-30MKK
18 Su-30K

10 Su-30MKI

10 MiG-29

Russia&#8217;s contract commitments as of the end of 2002
19 Su-30MKK

200 SU-27SK (kits for licensed production)
22 Su-30MKI

140 Su-30MKI (kits for licensed production)

Probable contracts
Up to 200 Su-30MKK (licensed production)

AL-31F/FN engines (licensed production)
10 Su-30MKI

Total number of 4th-generation fighter jets after the carrying out of all planned purchases from Russia
350-500
200



Table 2. Basic differences between the licensed production programs of the PRC (Su-30MKK) and India (Su-30MKI) Su-30MKI
Su-30MKK

FAR radar
Yes
No

Front horizontal guiding fin
Yes
No

Controlled engine thrust vector
Yes
No

French and Israeli components
Yes
No

Licensed production of the AL-31F/FN engine
Yes
No




Navy weaponry

The same tendency can be observed in the sphere of navy technologies: India is pursuing a fairly risky technological policy, importing weaponry not yet in use by the Russian Navy, which contains components from other coun&#173;tries. China is more conservative in its pur&#173;chases - the technological demands grow less rapidly, but the purchases are made in large quantities.

The qualitative difference in the surface vessels that India has ordered - as in the case with the Su-30MKK fighter jet - is a weapons system that has not been used by the Russian fleet. The frigates from the 1135.6 class have never been built before, and they contain subsystems of foreign production. These include Indian navi&#173;gation and communication systems, German wa&#173;ter purifiers and Danish energy installations3. While, unlike in the case of Su-30MKI deliver&#173;ies, there have been no delays in the export-ori&#173;ented construction of 1135.6-class frigates, the risks of the emergence of defects and shortcom&#173;ings in construction at the exploitation stage remain.

On the contrary, the PRC has obtained a system that is very familiar to the Russian Navy, since about 17 Sovremenny-class destroyers have actively been used by the Russian fleet for over 20 years. As in the case of the fighters, demands for the weapons system were raised with the acquisition of the second batch. Modernized destroyers will have a reinforced air defense and a more long-range anti-ship missile complex. It is possible that ships from the second batch will carry anti-ship missiles with effective range close to the limits of Missile Technology Control Regime - from 280 to 300 kilometers4.

Overall, the PRC received four submarines and two surface ships from Russia in the 1990s, and placed orders for two surface ships and eight submarines. India received four submarines and ordered three surface vessels, the transfer of which will take place in 2002-2003.

Air Defense and Ground Forces

There is not much sense in comparing China's and India's purchases in the sphere of air defense and ground forces, since unlike China, India did not make any major air defense system purchases in the 1990s. Right now, it is very likely that India's integrated air defense will be built on the basis of Israeli armaments systems5. With regard to ground forces weaponry, China



Table 3. Russian deliveries of Navy weaponry to the PRC and India in the 1990s China
India

Surface Vessels
2 Project 956E (Sovre&#173;menny class) destroyers

2 956ME-class destroyers 
3 1135.6-class frigates

Effective range of the mis&#173;sile complex
120 km for the Project 956E
280 km

Stealth elements in the con&#173;struction of the hull
No
Yes

Presence of analogues in the Russian Navy
Yes
No

Submarines
2 Project 877EKM (Kilo class) submarines 

2 Project 636 (Kilo class) submarines

Contract for 8 submarines of the project 636 
4 Project 877EKM (Kilo class) submarines

Modernization of 4 877EKM-class submarines

Target Detection Systems
No
9 Ka-31 EW helicopters

Sea Snake target-search system module

Naval Aviation and Air-borne Missiles
28 Su-30MKK aircraft, 

&#1061;-31A (AS-17)
No

Potential purchases
12-22 Su-30MKK aircraft
Admiral Gorshkov (Kiev class) aircraft carrier,

20-40 MiG-29K fighters

3 1135.6-class frigates (second batch)

Project 677 submarine 




aims to fulfill its needs through national production. Indian orders for armaments for their ground forces are placed with several different states, but the largest of these contracts - an $800 million contract for the purchase of 310 T-90S main battle tanks - is with Russia. 

Conclusion

The following conclusions can be made from a comparison of Chinese and Indian purchases of Russian weaponry:

The PRC is currently focusing on modernizing its Air Force, while the Indian Army, despite actively purchasing aviation equipment, is still giving priority to the purchase of naval armaments.

India is buying more technologically advanced armaments, taking greater technological risks, and thus jeopardizing the initial schedule for the delivery of aviation technology.

China is carrying out a less technologically ambitious, but much more realistic program of purchasing models that are outdated, but very familiar to the Soviet army and Russian industry.

The PRC generally buys larger batches of aviation armaments than India does.

Russia not only allows the transfer of more technologically advanced armaments to India, but also allows the sale of licenses for the production of critical subsystems needed for these armaments. The best example of this is the sale to India of licenses for the production of the AL-31F aircraft engine. Deliveries of such high-technology armaments and production technologies for critical subsystems to China are blocked by the Russian Defense Ministry.


Moscow Defense Brief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mig-29

CAG raps IAF over purchase of Hawk aircraft in 2004.

CAG has rapped the Indian Air Force for buying the Hawk advanced trainer aircraft in 2004 on the basis of its requirements in 1987, compromising operational and training requirements of the service. "The supply and production of the aircraft was based on air staff requirements that were not reviewed since their issue in 1987. The restriction in utilisation of aircraft would compromise operational and training requirements," the report said. India had signed a contract with BAE Systems in 2004 to supply 66 trainer aircraft, 24 of which were to be supplied in the fly-away condition and the rest license-manufactured by Hindustan Aeronautical Limited (HAL). The report also slammed the IAF for taking 22 years to finalise the deal for the aircraft, the need for which was felt in 1982 itself. "Inordinate delay in acquisition of these trainer aircraft, which is essential for improving the skills of IAF pilots graduating from lower speed aircraft to advanced high performance fighter aircraft, has affected pilot safety," it said. The CAG said due to pending integration of electronic weapons suite, the aircraft could not be used for tactical weapon training, limiting the operational use of the aircraft. The Government auditors also revealed the anomalies in the pricing of spares for the aircraft exceeding the contracted rates. "Scrutiny of prices for these spares revealed that the firm had charged excess amount of UKP 8,37,108 for the fixed spares as the pricing was done for each line item based on unit price and contracted rates were not implemented," it said. Scrutinising the development of Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) aircraft by HAL, CAG said the delay in manufacturing and supply of trainer aircraft has denied the pilots the stage II training opportunity on these aircraft.

ASIAN DEFENCE: CAG raps IAF over purchase of Hawk aircraft in 2004


----------



## sancho

WebMaster said:


> Stop the nonsense. Discuss the Indian Air Force. So boys, what has IAF done or changed in this year?
> 
> Su-30MKIs seems to be on the schedule.


Yes and will have a boost next year when additional MKIs from Russia arrives. 


WebMaster said:


> LCA process seems to be very slow.


Depends on which version you mean? MK1 will start production next year, MK2 capabilities are not decided yet, because some of it could be related on MMRCA (same engine maybe same radar).


WebMaster said:


> MCA still on paper.


And will be on paper for the next years


WebMaster said:


> PAK-FA, first prototype to fly this year or next?


That depends on Russia and is not really related on India, cause the Indian version will fly only after 2015.


----------



## Mig-29

IAF presses HAL for more Sukhois


Keen to deploy its most potent fighter jets at strategic airbases on both the eastern and western fronts, IAF has asked Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) to step up the production rate of the Russian-origin Sukhoi-30MKIs. IAF till now has inducted 98 of the 230 twin-engine Sukhois contracted from Russia, with HAL tasked to manufacture 140 of them under transfer of technology, under three deals worth a total of around $8.5 billion. IAF wants HAL to step up the production rate from the current 14 to at least 18 Sukhois per year, as also "not bunch them towards the end of the year", said a senior officer. Apart from the initial figure of 140 Sukhois, HAL will also be assembling 40 more of these "air dominance" fighters, the procurement of which was fast-tracked through the last $1.6-billion contract. "The first lot of these 40 Sukhois should begin to roll out from 2011 onwards," said the officer. Defence minister A K Antony, on his part, contends India will have a fleet of 230 Sukhois by 2015. IAF, however, may be forced to go in for another deal for the &#8216;heavy&#8217; category Sukhois if the gigantic $10.4-billion project to acquire 126 new &#8216;medium&#8217; multi-role fighter aircraft and the proposed induction of seven squadrons (18 jets each) of the indigenous &#8216;&#8216;light-weight&#8217;&#8217; Tejas Light Combat Aircraft are &#8216;&#8216;delayed beyond a reasonable timeframe&#8217;&#8217;. The slow pace of deliveries from HAL has meant that the first of the two Sukhoi squadrons earmarked for Tezpur (Assam) in the eastern sector will only be fully operational by early-2010. Four Sukhois were based in Tezpur in mid-June as part of the overall strategy to bolster military capabilities along the 4,057-km Line of Actual Control to counter China&#8217;s build-up of military infrastructure in Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR) and south China. Incidentally, IAF has identified Chabua (Assam), Halwara (Punjab) and Jodhpur (Rajasthan) as the new airbases to house the Sukhois as they come in. It already has Sukhoi bases in Pune and Bareilly, with the former also housing a dedicated training squadron for rookie pilots. &#8216;&#8216;But with Sukhois not available in required numbers, training and flying operations are obviously being adversely impacted,&#8217;&#8217; said the officer. Fresh inductions are also crucial because IAF is grappling with a sharp dip in the number of its fighter squadrons, down to just 32 from its &#8216;&#8216;sanctioned strength&#8217;&#8217; of 39.5. IAF, of course, having already inked a Rs 3,840-crore deal with Russia to upgrade its 69 MiG-29s by 2011, is looking to sign a Rs 10,000-crore contract with France for a similar package for its 51 

Mirage-2000s to enhance its combat potential. "While a Sukhoi-30MKI, capable of simultaneously operating as a bomber and an interceptor, can be loosely said to be equal to three MiG-21s, numbers do matter at the end of the day,&#8217;&#8217; said another officer. "We will only start feeling good as a force around 2015 and achieve 39.5 squadrons by 2017 or so. We would like 42 squadrons by 2022," he added.

ASIAN DEFENCE: IAF presses HAL for more Sukhois


----------



## Mig-29

Deal for SU-30s deprives industry of Rs 2,711 crore


The mighty SU-30s are the pride of the IAF, but their procurement has generated some turbulence. A deal to procure 40 such aircraft has apparently deprived the Indian industry of Rs 2,711 crore in offset benefits. This has happened because the Ministry of Defence and the IAF failed to go in for an offset clause as stipulated in the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP). In order to arrest declining force levels, the IAF concluded a contract worth Rs 9,000 crore with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) in March, 2007, for the supply of 40 aircraft. These were to be delivered in phases between 2008-11.While revealing this in its latest report, the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) has also pointed out that the IAF did not have any funds allocated for this acquisition and funds were diverted from other programmes. Further, the delivery schedules have been pushed from 2011 to 2012. Against eight aircraft to be delivered in 2008-09, only two were delivered till February, 2009.The DPP classifies acquisitions as Buy-Indian, Buy and make with Transfer of Technology (ToT) or Buy-Global. Offset clause is applicable in the latter two cases. The MoD and IAF categorised the procurement as Buy-Indian on the grounds that the procurement was a repeat order for equipment developed through ToT.

The CAG termed this categorisation as incorrect. Buy-Indian implied that the indigenous content is a minimum of 30 per cent when an Indian vendor integrates the systems. In the said contract, however, the indigenous content was just five per cent, with 95 per cent of the material being imported. The MoD maintained that categorisation of the procurement was discussed by the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) and it was decided to procure the aircraft in the Buy-Indian category taking into account the urgency of procurement, indigenous content and price link and insistence of the offset clause would have delayed negotiations and negated price advantages.The CAG termed the ministrys contentions as unacceptable as adherence to the DPP was mandatory. It pointed out that the advice of the Defence Offset Facilitation Agency was not obtained in the matter. Moreover, the DAC was not empowered to supersede provisions of the DPP.

ASIAN DEFENCE: Deal for SU-30s deprives industry of Rs 2,711 crore


----------



## Mig-29

AgustaWestland to bag India''s VVIP chopper deal

New Delhi, July 29 (PTI) India is just a step closer to buying 12 VVIP helicopters that would fly President Pratibha Patil and Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and has zeroed in on a British-Italian major AgustaWestland product that flies the US President. "We are on the verge of signing a deal with AgustaWestland to buy 12 of its EH-101 executive helicopters for our VVIP transport squadron," top Air Force officers told PTI today.

EH-101, which is used by America as ''Marine One'' to fly President of the United States or POTUS, has been selected as the helicopter that would form the Air Headquarters Communication Squadron, as the VVIP transport squadron is called. Its closest competitor was the US aerospace major Sikorsky''s S-92 Superhawk helicopter, the VVIP helicopter used for ferrying the Queen of England.

The IAF had issued the tenders or Request for Proposals (RFP), in Defence parlance, for the 12 VVIP helicopters last year. Eight of 12 helicopters being bought would be configured to accommodate VVIPs and their staff and equipped with communication gizmo to help keep a tab on governance all the time.

AgustaWestland to bag India&#39;&#39;s VVIP chopper deal - Yahoo! India News


----------



## sudhir007

Poor network hits Sukhoi deployment
NEW DELHI, July 30 &#8211; India&#8217;s plans to bolster its military strength along the border with China by deploying its potent Sukhoi fighter jets in Tezpur have been badly hit due to poor infrastructure at the front line airbase, reports PTI. &#8220;Tezpur&#8217;s infrastructure is inadequate to deploy and operate the heavier Su-30MKIs. The infrastructure development plan for the airbase in Assam is awaiting a nod from the Cabinet Committee on Security,&#8221; a top IAF officer told PTI here today.

The plan includes strengthening the tarmac of the airbase, which had till recently operated only MiG-21 variants, so that it can handle the Russian-origin Sukhoi air superiority multi-role fighters, the officer said.

India had on June 15 formally inducted four Su-30MKIs in Tezpur in anticipation of having a full squadron of 18 Sukhois at the airbase this year.

But now the plans have been postponed till mid 2010, when the infrastructure project would be completed, the officer said, adding the full squadron currently based in Lohegaon near Pune will move to Tezpur only then.

The slow delivery of SU-30MKIs by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has also contributed to the delay in deploying the squadron in Tezpur.

The IAF officer said the Air Force had two years ago asked HAL to increase Sukhoi&#8217;s rate of production to 18 aircraft a year instead of the then rate of 14 aircraft.

The IAF is showing urgency in the matter as it plans to have new Sukhoi bases in the east and north of the country. It has identified Chabua in Assam, Halwara in Punjab and Jodhpur in Rajasthan as the new airbases to operate Sukhois from 2010.

At present, the IAF has five Sukhoi squadrons in two Sukhoi bases in Lohegaon, which is the home base for the aircraft where all squadrons are raised and rookie pilots are trained, and Bareilly in Uttar Pradesh.

The IAF currently has about 100 Sukhois in its fleet out of the 230 that it contracted from Russia for USD 8.5 billion, under which 140 of the aircraft would be manufactured by HAL through technology transfer.

HAL would also produce 40 more of these fighters under a fast-track procurement order for USD 1.6 billion placed two years ago. The first of these 40 Sukhois would roll out from 2011, the officer said.

Defence Minister A K Antony had recently informed Parliament that IAF would have a 230-strong fleet of Sukhois by 2015.
The Assam Tribune Online


----------



## Mig-29

C-130J simulator for IAF


The C-130J full-mission simulator that will be installed at Hindan for the Indian Air Force by early next year (deal signed in Paris on June 15). The simulator, built by CAE, will be the first Herc-sim to feature the CAE-Moog FCS proprietary True(TM) electric motion technology (Photo 2), which apparently provides more accurate and authentic motion cues for pilot training than legacy hydraulic motion systems installed on most simulators. According to literature on the technology, benefits of the technology also include "reduced overall simulator operating costs through lower energy consumption and less scheduled maintenance". Photo 3 shows the electric motion cabinet, which doesn't require a hydraulic power unit (HPU) room, and therefore saves space as well.











LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: C-130J Simulator For Hindan AFS


----------



## Mig-29

IAF MiG-29 upgrades may be delayed

The cost escalation and time overrun that is plaguing the multi-billion dollar Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier deal could soon haunt another mega Indo-Russian defence deal. The Indian Air Force (IAF) is worried over the likely delay in the MiG-29 upgrade programme.For the IAF, already facing a serious depletion of fighter squadrons owing to a number of aircraft being number plated, the delay in deliveries of the frontline MiG-29 could mean compromising Indias air superiority.


In a contract signed in March 2008 of nearly $850 million between India and the Russian Aircraft Corporation MiG (RSK MiG) , the MiG-29 was to have been upgraded from an aerial interceptor and air dominance aircraft to a fighter-bomber capable of striking mobile and stationary targets on the ground and at sea with high-precision weapons under all weather conditions.As per the contract, 54 single-seat fighters and eight trainers are being refurbished.


While six aircraft will be upgraded by the MiG-29s original equipment manufacturer (OEM), the remaining aircraft will be refurbished with kits supplied by RSK MiG at the IAFs 11 Base Repair Depot (BRD) at Nasik. As per the original schedule, the first upgraded MiG-29 was scheduled to fly into India in March 2010.However, officials from the OEM told The Hindu that there will be a delay of at least eight months in the arrival of the first upgraded aircraft. The Russians are attributing this to a delay in the IAF finalising the buyer furnished equipment.


The delay will translate into a year-long delay in the start of production aircraft at 11BRD. Fourteen aircraft are scheduled to roll out of 11BRD between April 2010 and March 2011.Under the contract, the IAF have to indicate to RSK MiG the list of equipment and their physical dimensions that they want fitted on the upgraded MiG-29s. Many of these items are to be sourced or integrated by Indian companies.The upgrade programme had also run into rough weather last year after a Russian Air Force MiG-29 crashed in December, with talk of the IAF even toying with decommissioning the fighter.

However, with the Russians furnishing the reasons for the crash - structural faults in the aircraft due to corrosion on the fin root ribs  and after the IAF conducted a thorough inspection of its entire fleet, flying recommenced.
ASIAN DEFENCE: IAF MiG-29 upgrades may be delayed


----------



## ironman

There is a thread already exists about the Su-30 MKI upgrade. Unfortunately that is not containing the entire information. So here goes the full article.

*More Bang For The Buck ​*Written by Prasun K.Sengupta 

The pre-planned product improvement roadmap for the Su-30MKI continues to make steady progress, with two Indian Air Force (IAF) Su-30MKIs, delivered in mid-2002, being dispatched to United Aircraft Corp (UAC) of Russias Irkutsk-based facility (IRKUT Corp) where both airframes will be strengthened and refurbished, and their navigation-and-attack system will be upgraded in order to arm the aircraft with the BrahMos supersonic air-launched cruise missile for both maritime strike and ground attack. Thus, while all structural and electrical work will be undertaken at Irkutsk, the Tikhomirov-NIIP will upgrade the Su-30MKIs existing NO-11M Bars passive phased-array radars performance and operating modes by incorporating a radar target extraction LRU. Once all this has been done, the two upgraded Su-30MKIs will be flown back to India to begin the weapons qualification test-firings, which will be jointly conducted by BrahMos Aerospace and the IAF.

And come 2014, UAC, together with Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) will begin upgrading *the first 100 IAF Su-30MKIs by modifying their airframes to make them stealthy, converting the existing Bars into an active phased-array radar*, *enhancing the situational awareness by incorporating active electronically scanned transmit/receive arrays on the aircrafts wings*, and *beefing up the defensive-aids suite by installing a combined radar/laser warning system and a missile approach warning system.* Tikhomirov-NIIP had by last November begun laboratory-level tests of a Bars, which was fitted with an AESA array made up of X-band transmit/receive modules built bt Istok JSC. Since then, another two Bars radars have been modified as part of the R & D phase, which will last until 2012, and will be followed by flight qualification a year later. Incidentally, Tikhomirov-NIIP has also developed the Irbis-E passive phased-array radar for the Su-35BM and will soon begin work on modifying the Irbis-E into an active phased-array radar, which will go on board the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) that will be co-developed by UAC and HAL. In addition, both UAC and Tikhomirov-NIIP have come together *to develop the smart skin concept under which an AESA arrays transmit/receive modules can be placed anywhere on board the Su-30MKI to generate the relevant radiation field required for achieving more than 180-degree field-of-view.*

Yet another radical upgrade of the Su-30MKI being developed by UAC concerns the possible modification of the airframe to give it stealthy features. Accordingly, *both the existing air intakes will be radically reshaped, while the belly section of the Su-30MKI will be modified to house a conformal compartment that will house a wide array of mission-oriented precision-guided munitions (PGM), including Vympel JSCs new-generation RVV-SD beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile and RVV-MD within-visual-range air-to-air missile, and Tactical Missiles Corps Kh-38ME modular air-to-surface PGM. The integrated defensive aids suite (IDAS) now being co-developed by the DRDOs Defence Avionics Research Establishment (DARE) and EADS Defence Electronics will include a radar/laser warning receiver, full multi-spectral detection-capable missile approach warning system, and probably a towed-decoy, this being the Ariel Mk3 high-power, fibre-optic linked system.*

*Each of the upgraded Su-30MKIs will be powered by twin uprated versions of the NPO Saturn/UMPO AL-31FP turbofan. Russia has already funded the development of this turbofan (which will be uprated by 20%), which will provide non-afterburning supersonic cruise speeds, will have a 6,000-hour technical service life, and will come equipped with three-dimensional thrust-vectoring nozzles (moving +/-15 degrees vertically and +/-8 degrees horizontally) as well as full authority digital electronic controls. The single-crystal turbine blades of the turbofan will be treated with a new-generation corrosion-protection coating developed by Urals-based PRAD, which will dramatically extend the service life of those AL-31FPs that are exposed to severe sand erosion. This very same turbofan has also been selected to power the twin-engined tandem-seat FGFA.*

Last Updated ( Monday, 27 July 2009 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

*AN-32 :A New Lease Of Life​*
The Ministry of Defence on June 13 inked a US$397 contract with Ukraines Foreign Trade Enterprise to begin the long-overdue service life extension programme for 105 An-32B twin-engined STOL tactical transports of the Indian Air Force (IAF). Under this contract, six An-32Bs will be flown to AVIANT Kyiv Aviation Plant in Kiev in successive batches (between this year and 2013) and both their *airframes and engines will be subjected to overhauls and extensions to their total technical service lives (TTSL) to enable them to be flightworthy for the next 15 years, and will also be equipped with an all-glass cockpit avionics suite of Israeli and Indian origin*. The remaining 99 An-32Bs will be similarly upgraded and refurbished by the IAFs Kanpur-based Nos1 and 4 Base Repair Depots. The joint team of AVIANT and Israel Aerospace Industries LAHAV Division had last February emerged as the winner of the competitive tendering process. *Once upgraded to the An-32B-110 standard, the airlifter will be able to operate from high-altitude air bases and advanced landing grounds in mountainous areas (with ambient temperatures of up to 55 degree Celsius, and airfield heights of up to 4,500 metres above sea level).*

*The powerplant of this aircraft will comprise twin Motor Sich-built ZMKB Progress AI-20D Series 5M engines each driving a four-blade Stupino AV-58 series propeller, and with a time-between-overhaul (TBO) of 4,000 hours and assigned serviceable lifetime of 20,000 hours.* It will also feature* a modified digital engine control system which will automatically de-rate on-shaft power depending on the ambient temperature, and automatically engage the extreme power mode when an engine fails during takeoff.*
*Maximum takeoff weight for the An-32B-110 will be increased up to 28.5 tonnes, and maximum payload up to 7.5 tonnes. This will considerably improve the An-32B-110s efficiency as a freighter, enabling the transportation of a 7.5-tonne payload out to a distance of 1,000km, and a 5.5-tonne load out to 2,000km.*
*The all-glass cockpits will be night vision goggle-compatible, and will comprise twin heads-up displays, up to five AMLCDs (including a moving map display, and twin flight management system displays. The integrated defensive aids suite will be supplied by Bharat Electronics Ltd, while SLN Technologies Pvt Ltd will supply the digital flight data recorder and cockpit voice recorder.*

Other on-board mission avionics to be installed will include *Honeywell-built LTN-101 inertial navigation system, traffic collision avoidance system (TCAS), enhanced ground proximity warning system (EGPWS) and weather radar (capable of ground mapping, meteorological monitoring and ground beacon localisation), and a HAL-built MkXI IFF transponder and TACAN. Instrumentation of Ukrainian origin will include dual AHS-85 attitude heading reference system, AIM-505 standby attitude indicator, Dual-channel VIR-432 VOR/ILS aids, ALT-4000 radar altimeter, APS-65 automatic flight control system for provide landing approaches in conformity with Category II regulations of the ICAO, DME-432, and ADF-462 automatic direction finder.*

*The entire avionics suite will linked to all the component line-replaceable units via MIL-STD-1553B digital databus. All upgraded An-32B-110s will be be maintained in an on-condition basis, involving only 3.5 maintenance man-hours per flight hour in the line maintenance phase.*

Periodic maintenance will be undertaken at the air base after every 300 flight hours (or six months), while depot-level maintenance will be conducted at base repair depots after logging in 10,800 flight hours or 13 years of operation.
Last Updated ( Monday, 27 July 2009 )


----------



## ironman

*Jaguar: Battle Royal​*
This promises to be the mother of all combat aircraft-specific upgrades: up to *120 existing SEPECAT/HAL-built Jaguar IS interdictor/strike aircraft of the Indian Air Force (IAF) will be re-engined as well as re-equipped with a fourth-generation combined cockpit/mission avionics suite along with a related defensive aids suite, all of which will result in the twin-engined Jaguar IS being reborn as a formidable all-weather platform with enhanced technical service life, enhanced weapons carriage capability (especially precision-guided munitions, or PGM), and also a platform capable of undertaking dedicated suppression of enemy air defence (SEADF) missions.*

Last month, the IAF set up a high-level systems evaluation committee whose first task will be to identify a suitable turbofan for the re-engining component of the massive upgrade-cum-service life extension programme. The engine evaluation-sum-selection process will be overseen by K V L Rao, the former Project Director (propulsion systems) of the Defence Research & Development Organisations (DRDO) Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA), which is leading the R & D efforts of the Tejas Mk1 and projected Mk2 light combat aircraft (LCA). *Bidding for supplying up to 280 turbofans (including 40 spare engines) are UK-based Rolls-Royce and US-based Honeywell, with the competitive evaluation process being expected to reach its conclusion by next month. Honeywell is offering its F125IN, a 43.8kN thrust (with afterburning) turbofan, while Rolls-Royce, whose Adour Mk811 (rated at 32.5kN thrust with afterburning) presently powers the Jaguars, has proposed its Adour Mk821 turbofan. Honeywell, which first showcased the F125IN at the Aero India 2009 expo in Bangalore last February, claims that its proposed solution boasts improved pilot safety, lower maintenance costs and outstanding reliability. Honeywell has also since stated that the F125INs modular construction and integral dual full-authority digital engine control system (FADEC) would save the IAF US$1.5billion in life-cycle costs as compared to its competitor. Rolls-Royce, on the other hand, claims that its Mk821, which is built on the proven technology of the preceeding Adour engines, offers a low-risk route to the twin benefits of greater thrust and lower life-cycle costs. According to the aero-engine manufacturer, choosing the Mk821 will also offer a high degree of commonality with the Adour Mk871 turbofan that currently powers the BAE Systems/HAL Hawk Mk132 lead-in fighter trainers now in delivery to the IAF. Rolls-Royce recently demonstrated the successfull installation and ground-testing of an Adour Mk821 engine in an ex-Royal Air Force Jaguar at Cosford, which was witnessed by IAF officials. During these tests the Adour Mk821 ran at full reheat and reportedly passed all performance targets set down by the IAF. The tests were conducted by Rolls-Royces Chief Test Pilot Phill ODell, who said: As a former RAF Jaguar pilot myself I was impressed with the performance and functionality that the Mk821 delivered. This had no adverse affect on the aircraft, highlighting the ease of the integration process and the compatibility of the engine with the airframe. This is no real surprise as they were literally made for each other. Martin Fausset, Managing Director of Rolls-Royce Defence Aerospace, said: As the only engine certified for the Jaguar we were always confident that the Adour Mk821 could be successfully installed without any aircraft modification, even with the new technologies and enhanced performance, but this exercise has allowed us to demonstrate this high level of compatibility to the IAF. We believe that we have proved that the Adour Mk821 meets all IAF performance requirements at the lowest risk. The Mk821, according to Rolls-Royce, includes several technology inserts from other civil and military programmes and has been specifically designed for the IAFs operational requirements, offering the twin benefits of greater thrust and lower life-cycle costs.
Vicki Panhuise, Honeywells Vice President for Military Aircraft, claimed that the F125N will transform the IAF Jaguars by improving mission performance, enhancing pilot safety, reducing pilot workload, and reducing maintenance events and costs. The F125IN powerplant is significantly lighter and much more powerful than the aircrafts current engine. It has an advanced FADEC system, modular construction, integrated engine health monitoring system and best-in-class thrust-to-weight ratioall designed to give the IAF the best engine with the lowest operating and maintenance costs, Panhuise added. It was in 2007 that the F125IN was successfully demonstrated to the IAF in Bangalore on board an existing IAF Jaguar IS. Its on-condition engine maintenance design leads to maximum time-on-wing, extending the first off-wing inspection interval to more than 10 years of service.*

As far as the to-be-upgraded Jaguar IS cockpit/mission avionics go, *Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) last February revealed a prototype DARIN-3 suite at the Aero India 2009 expo, which includes an all-glass cockpit, HOTAS controls, core avionics computer, new-generation stores management system and digital map generator, wide-angle HUD, and an integrated defensive aids suite (IDAS) now being co-developed by the DRDOs Defence Avionics Research Establishment (DARE) and EADS Defence Electronics. The IDAS will include a radar/laser warning receiver, full multi-spectral detection-capable missile approach warning system, and a towed-decoy, this being the Ariel Mk3 high-power, fibre-optic linked system. Once a threat has been detected, located, and identified by the on-board radar warning receiver, a jamming signal is generated by the towed-decoy by using a techniques generator based on digital-RF-memory (DRFM) components, which will produce a full range of noise and deception signals between 4.5GHz and 18GHz. The RF signal is converted into modulated laser pulses and transmitted down the 100 metre-long fibre-optic cable to the decoy, which contains a transmitter. The Ariel Mk3 also incorporates a phased-array beam-steering device, providing full spherical coverage with 1.2 kW of power. The twin modular lightweight countermeasures dispensing systems will probably be pylon-mounted. As for mission avionics, the Jaguar IS will be retrofitted with a modified nose section (like that on board the IAFs existing Jaguar IM maritime strike aircraft) to accommodate a lightweight active phased-array multi-mode radar (like the Vixen 500e from Selex Galileo or SABR from Northrop Grumman) for both scanning for and tracking hostile airborne targets, as well as moving ground target indication. In addition, for engaging in all-weather precision strikes as part of effects-based air operations, the upgraded jaguar IS will be equipped with two pod-mounted sensors: the 196kg EL/M-20600 radar targetting pod (RTP) from Israel Aerospace Industries ELTA Systems Division, and RAFAEL Advanced Defence Systems Litening-3 laser designator pod. The former integrates synthetic aperture radar (SAR) imaging, ground moving target indication (GMTI) and precision target tracking into a single sensor. The RTP thus provides high-quality radar images of ground targets and terrain from standoff ranges, even through clouds, rain, fog, battlefield smoke and man-made camouflage, thus also catering for immediate post-strike bomb damage assessment (BDA). For undertaking SEAD missions, the upgraded Jaguar IS will be equipped with twin wide-band jammers and up to four high-speed anti-radiation missiles of an as yet undetermined type.
*
*A wide range of PGMs will available for the upgraded Jaguar IS, including the AASM from SAGEM (belonging to Frances SAFRAN Group), Raytheons JSOW, MBDAs Diamond Back, Israel Military Industries (IMI) modular standoff vehicle (MSOV) and Delilah multi-role cruise missile, and Raytheons Paveway 4 or Israel Aerospace Industries Griffin-3 laser-guided bombs. The Diamond Back features a unique joined tandem-wing design that extends the wings from a compact storage position. The deployed wings provide a diamond-shaped platform with excellent manoeuvrability and glide characteristics. The Diamond Backs wing assembly has successfully demonstrated low-cost range extension technology that can triple the standoff range of of direct-attack munitions. This unique wing assembly, when integrated with tail-controlled GPSW-guided weapons like smaller diameter bombs, provides standoff and cross-track manoeuvrability for a significantly expanded footprint. The larger footprint not only provides additional survivability for the delivery aircraft, but also allows the attack of multiple, widely separated targets from a single release point, and attacks against multiple targets from a single release point. The MSOV is a glide weapon using GPS navigation to reach a pre-planned target at maximum range before dispersing its load of sub-munitions or exploding a unitary warhead. Weighing 1,050kg (2,310lb), including a payload of up to 700kg, the MSOV is 3.97 metres (13 feet) long and has a deployed wingspan of 2.7 metres. The weapon is designed for release from an altitude of up to 35,000 feet ASL, and has a maximum range greater than 120km (65nm). Raytheon, meanwhile, has started integrating its munitions control unit (MCU) on an existing IAF Jaguar IS testbed.
The MCU is a plug-and-play system that enables integration of modern weapons on legacy aircraft with minimal modifications to aircraft wiring and no changes to the flight and stores management software. Once the MCU is integrated on an aircraft, aircrews can employ both existing standofff PGMs and air combat missiles while using the aircrafts existing weapons management system. Raytheon began integrating its MCU on the Jaguar IS in the second quarter of 2009 and plans to finish the work in less than 24 months. For self-protection, a wide range of within visual range air combat missiles are available, these including RAFAELs Python 5 (already on board the Jaguar IM), Raytheons AIM-9X, DIEHL/BGTs Iris-T, and MBDAs AIM-132 ASRAAM.
*
Last Updated ( Monday, 27 July 2009 )


----------



## sancho

ironman said:


> the existing air intakes will be radically reshaped, while the belly section of the Su-30MKI will be modified to house a conformal compartment that will house a wide array of mission-oriented precision-guided munitions (PGM)
> 
> The integrated defensive aids suite (IDAS) now being co-developed by the DRDOs Defence Avionics Research Establishment (DARE) and EADS Defence Electronics will include a radar/laser warning receiver, full multi-spectral detection-capable missile approach warning system, and probably a towed-decoy, this being the Ariel Mk3 high-power, fibre-optic linked system.
> 
> Each of the upgraded Su-30MKIs will be powered by twin uprated versions of the NPO Saturn/UMPO AL-31FP turbofan. Russia has already funded the development of this turbofan (which will be uprated by 20%)which will provide non-afterburning supersonic cruise speeds, will have a 6,000-hour technical service life, and will come equipped with three-dimensional thrust-vectoring nozzles (moving +/-15 degrees vertically and +/-8 degrees horizontally) as well as full authority digital electronic controls.[
> The single-crystal turbine blades of the turbofan will be treated with a new-generation corrosion-protection coating developed by Urals-based PRAD, which will dramatically extend the service life of those AL-31FPs that are exposed to severe sand erosion. This very same turbofan has also been selected to power the twin-engined tandem-seat FGFA


Really great news if that all is true! The RCS reduction, new defense aids with Towed Decoy, AESA radar and engine commonality to coming FGFA are perfect improvements and will make the bird even more leathal!

Airbus 330 MRTT shortlisted, Eurocopter fennec favourite for LUH, co-development with EADS on IDAS for MKI and Jaguar, Technical assistance and possibly EJ 200 engine for LCA, plus the offer on EF partnership. EADS is really pushing hard for the indian market!


----------



## navtrek

Armed forces to induct 800 choppers in next few years

Supersonic fighter jets may grab all the eyeballs. But it's also raining helicopters for armed forces, who want to induct as many as
800 "rotary-wing birds" over the next few years at a cost of well over Rs 20,000 crore.

Yet another helicopter deal was approved by the Cabinet Committee on Security on Tuesday evening, with the around Rs 950 crore acquisition of five Russian Kamov-31 early-warning helicopters getting the final nod, said sources.

The contract for Ka-31s, which will bolster Navy's long-range capability to detect airborne and surface ship threats, is to be inked in a month or so.

With the E-801M Oko (Eye) airborne electronic warfare radar mounted beneath the fuselage, a Ka-31 can simultaneously track up to 40 airborne and surface threats, with a 360 degree coverage, from 100 to 200 km away depending on the target's size.

Navy already has nine Ka-31 helicopters, inducted in 2003-2004, which operate from its solitary aircraft carrier INS Viraat and three Talwar-class "stealthy" guided-missile frigates as well as shore-based air stations.

Of the 800 new choppers, around half will come from foreign aviation majors. The different projects are:

VVIP: The multi-million dollar deal to acquire 12 VVIP helicopters, with self-protection suites to tackle hostile missiles and other threats, has been finalised with Italian aviation major AgustaWestland for its three-engine AW-101 choppers.

Multi-Role: Navy is hunting for multi-role helicopters (MRHs), armed with cruise missiles and lightweight torpedoes for advanced anti-ship and anti-submarine warfare capabilities.

Though the tender has been floated for only 16 choppers as of now, Navy wants around 60 MRHs eventually. Capable of ferrying 15 soldiers and being refuelled in mid-air, each such 10-tonne helicopter will come for around Rs 110 crore.

Light Utility: India has sought bids from six foreign firms to supply 197 `light utility and observation' helicopters (LUHs), in a Rs 3,000 crore project, to service Siachen, Kargil and other high-altitude areas.

Another 187 such choppers will be manufactured by Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd by 2016-2017 to fulfil overall requirement of 384 LUHs for Army (259) and IAF (125) to replace the ageing Cheetah and Chetak fleets.

Attack Helicopters: IAF has re-launched its hunt for 22 lethal attack helicopters to add to its feet of Mi-35 gunships. It wants these gunships to be highly-agile, have good armour protection and a 20mm calibre turret gun, as also be capable of firing 70mm rockets with a 1.2-km range and missiles with at least 7-km range.

Medium-Lift: IAF will induct 80 Russian Mi-17 V-5 helicopters during 2010-2014 under a $1.2 billion deal already inked in December 2008. Weaponised for combat operations, the Mi-17s will ferry troops and supplies to even high-altitude areas.

ALH: HAL is already manufacturing `Dhruv' Advanced Light Helicopters, with 168 of them to be inducted into Army and IAF by 2013-2014. Incidentally, the 145 Army ALHs came for Rs 11,237 crore, with CAG criticising the deals since the choppers have "technological gaps".

LCH: HAL is also developing the 5.5-tonne twin-engine Light Combat Helicopter. IAF has projected an initial requirement for 65 LCHs, armed with a 20mm turret twin-barrel gun, cluster bombs, rocket pods as well as missiles. 

Armed forces to induct 800 choppers in next few years - India - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## Mig-29

FLIR Systems Announces $7.2 Million Order for IAF


FLIR Systems, Inc. announced that it has received a $7.2 million U.S. Government Foreign Military Sale (FMS) order for the Indian Air Force. The order includes FLIR System's Star SAFIRE&#174; III infrared multi-sensor surveillance systems, training and related services. The units delivered under this award will be installed on C-130J Fixed Wing Surveillance Platforms in support of Indian Ministry of Defense airborne missions.This FMS order represents the first fixed-wing sale of FLIR's multi-sensor systems to the Indian Ministry of Defense. Work on this order will be performed at FLIR's facility in Wilsonville, Oregon and deliveries are expected to be completed by 2011."This order, the result of FLIR's world-class products and significant investment in regional support and training, demonstrates our ability to penetrate new international markets," said Earl R. Lewis, President and CEO of FLIR Systems. "We are pleased the Indian Ministry of Defense has chosen FLIR products for their critical homeland security and national defense missions and look forward to collaborating with them in the future."
.

Forward-Looking Statements

The statements in this release by Earl R. Lewis, and the other statements in this release about the order described above, are forward-looking statements within the meaning of the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995. Such statements are based on current expectations, estimates and projections about the Company's business based, in part, on assumptions made by management. These statements are not guarantees of future performance and involve risks and uncertainties that are difficult to predict. Therefore, actual outcomes and results may differ materially from what is expressed or forecasted in such forward-looking statements due to numerous factors, including the following: the ability to manufacture and deliver the systems referenced in this release, changes in demand for the Company's products, product mix, the timing of deliveries under the order discussed above, the impact of competitive products and pricing, constraints on supplies of critical components, excess or shortage of production capacity, the ability of the Company to manufacture and ship products in the time period required, actual purchases under agreements, the Company's continuing compliance with US export control laws and regulations, the timely receipt of export licenses for international shipments, the continuing eligibility of the Company to act as a federal contractor, and other risks discussed from time to time in the Company's Securities and Exchange Commission filings and reports. In addition, such statements could be affected by general industry and market conditions and growth rates, and general domestic and international economic conditions. Such forward-looking statements speak only as of the date on which they are made and the Company does not undertake any obligation to update any forward-looking statement to reflect events or circumstances after the date of this release, or for changes made to this document by wire services or Internet service providers.
About FLIR Systems

FLIR Systems, Inc. is a world leader in the design, manufacture and marketing of thermal imaging and stabilized camera systems for a wide variety of thermography and imaging applications including condition monitoring, research and development, manufacturing process control, airborne observation and broadcast, search and rescue, drug interdiction, surveillance and reconnaissance, navigation safety, border and maritime patrol, environmental monitoring and ground-based security. Visit the Company's web site at FLIR Thermal Imaging, Night Vision and Infrared Camera Systems.

ASIAN DEFENCE: FLIR Systems Announces $7.2 Million Order for IAF


----------



## Screaming Skull

*IAF pays rare tribute to Kargil martyr​*
Saturday, Aug 08, 2009

NEW DELHI: *In an unprecedented tribute to the martyrs of the Indian Air Force in recent times, its pilots on Friday flew an iconic four-aircraft missing man formation to honour a brave pilot  Squadron Leader Ajay Ahuja, who laid down his life during the Kargil operations.

A finger-four formation in MiG-21s operated by the Number 17 Squadron Golden Arrows was also flown on the occasion. The pilot flying in the ring-finger position of the formation pulled up vertically over the spot where floral wreaths were to be placed on the War memorial. The manoeuvre signified the spiralling away of the fallen aviator heavenwards, an official release said.

A missing man formation is the ultimate tribute reserved for a military aviator  a tradition believed worldwide to have originated from the halcyon days of aviation, dating more than a century back  to honour the dead or a missing comrade, at a solemn memorial service, the release said.*

The ceremony was held at the Killi Bhisiana airfield of Bhatinda, Punjab. The Squadron was decorated with the highest number of gallantry awards in the IAF for his role in the operations.

*A tribute was also paid to Wing Commander R.S. Dhaliwal, a former Surya Kiran Aerobatics Team pilot who died in an air crash in January 2009. Wg Cdr. Dhaliwal was also a former member of the Golden Arrows Squadron as a Flying Officer. He was the youngest-ever pilot in the history of IAF to have taken part in night-strike missions in Operation Safed Sagar in May 1999. He also flew the maximum number of sorties during the operations.*

Among those who witnessed the flypast included Alka Ahuja, wife of Sqn Ldr. Ahuja, and their son Ankur, Rubina Dhaliwal, wife of Wg Cdr. Dhaliwal and his father, a retired Wing Commander.

The others present included Air Commodore Amit Aneja, Air Commodore B.S. Dhanoa, a former Commanding Officer of the Squadron and the Station Commander of Air Force Station, Bhatinda.

The Hindu : National : IAF pays rare tribute to Kargil martyr


----------



## Mig-29

India scouts for HALE UAVs.


The Ministry of Defence has put out a Request for Information (RFI) to initiate the procurement of an unspecified number of High-Altitude Long Endurance (HALE) unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) for the Army, Navy and Air Force. The RFI specifies that the companies interested in bidding for the contract should field UAVs with a minimum baseline capability configuration of 35,000-feet ceiling altitude, 24-hour endurance, 250-km direct line-of-sight data link, 350-km relay line-of-sight data link and with a SATCOM capability.

The RFI's system overview specifies that the package should contain day and night sensor payloads, ground/aerial data relay terminals, mobile receiving stations and intra-communication systems. The RFI specifies that the fielded UAVs must demonstrate profiles including (but not limited to) all-weather day/night reconnaisance of area, axis or point, transmission of radar/IR charge couple device imagery pictures of a benchmark (to be decided) resolution, real-time engagement of targets by directing artillery fire, and as a communication relay platform to facilitate multimode and multiband communication over a wide area.

Detailing the payload requirements, the RFI lists out electro-optical payloads, laser designator of terminal homing projectiles, synthetic aperture radar (SAR), payload for electronic and communication intelligence and radar warning.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: India Scouts For HALE UAVs


----------



## sudhir007

Avionews

Helicopters 
06:11 pm - Tuesday 
Boeing to propose helicopters to India 
New Delhi, India - New Delhi is planning to purchase 22 attack aircraft and 15 heavy lift ones
(WAPA) - The American company Boeing has decided to participate in the tender launched by India for the purchase of 22 attack helicopters and 15 heavy lift ones. The deadline for the combat aircraft proposals is September 22, while the one for the lift helicopters is the following day. 

Concerning in particular the 22 attack choppers, this is the second attempt performed by New Delhi's government for this tender worth more than US$1 billion. The first, launched in May 2008, had been cancelled last March. In that case neither Boeing nor Bell Helicopters took part in the race. Bell, a Textron group subsidiary, is not going to participate to the new tender. 

To the race, launched in May, have also been invited the Europeans of the EADS consortium with their subsidiary Eurocopter. Last year's tender had been scrapped because the offers didn't match New Delhi's requirements


----------



## sudhir007

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

Political card in aircraft dogfight
- Makers of Eurofighter up the ante on the ground to beat American contenders in the race for $11-billion air force contract 

New Delhi, Aug. 17: The great duel in the skies for an Indian Air Force order that could top $11 billion for 126 fighter aircraft began in Bangalore today, but the real action is being worked out in boardrooms of aviation majors.

At least one of the six competitors in the race, EADS, is saying upfront that it will gift-wrap its offer of the Eurofighter Typhoon for the IAF with a &#8220;political package&#8221;.

&#8220;All such deals have a technical dimension as well as a political dimension,&#8221; chief executive officer of EADS defence and security, Bernhard Gerwert, told The Telegraph recently. EADS had flown Indian journalists to the Royal International Air Tattoo in Fairford, the UK, and to the German assembly plant at Manching last month to demonstrate the capabilities of the Eurofighter Typhoon.

&#8220;What that package will be is still being worked out. But an association with EADS means that India is associating with the governments of four countries in Europe and that can go a long way,&#8221; said Gerwert. The governments and the air forces of the UK, Germany, Italy and Spain collaborate to make the Eurofighter Typhoon.

EADS is upping the ante in the race for the IAF order because of a perception that the US, with its clout and the growing proximity of Indian and US military forces, could swing the deal towards one of the two American competitors &#8212;- the F-16 IN Super Viper made by Lockheed Martin or the Boeing F/A-18 E/F Superhornet.

Lt General Klaus-Peter Stieglitz, the chief of staff of the Luftwaffe, the German air force, was also forthright: &#8220;The political package has to be negotiated; as we did with Austria and Switzerland. But it is still quite early.&#8221;

The Eurofighter is a precious customer in Austria and is vying for an order from Switzerland for which the flight trials are over. The clinching of the End-User Monitoring and Verification Agreement between America and India is being seen by the competitors of the US as the latest symbol of the political closeness between the two countries and their militaries.

What the &#8220;political package&#8221; can be is yet to be defined. But EADS, at least, and the French government &#8212; which recently hosted a contingent of the Indian armed forces and the Prime Minister on Bastille Day &#8212; are convinced that it has to be a substantial concession. This could be, for example, a re-alignment of the European position on Jammu and Kashmir, bringing it closer to India&#8217;s stand. But no one is talking about that yet.

In Bangalore today, the IAF&#8217;s principal director, Air Staff Requirements at the Air Headquarters, Air Commodore Rakesh Dhir, began supervising the flight tests on the F/A-18 Superhornet.

Boeing Integrated Defence Systems has flown two US aircraft to the south Indian city that is also home to Hindustan Aeronautics and the Aircraft Systems and Testing Establishment of the Defence Research and Development Organisation. This is one of the seven schools of its kind in the world, to which the IAF seconds its test pilots.

Two test pilots, a group captain and a wing commander, will take turns flying the Superhornet and, later in September, the F-16 and the Russian MiG 35. Two other top guns will put the Eurofighter, the French Rafale and the Swedish JAS-39C Gripen to tests.

The flight evaluations are scheduled to be completed by April next year, after which the IAF evaluation team will fly to the home countries of the manufacturers, or any other designated site, to test weapon systems and armaments.

The flight evaluation tests begin after the technical paperwork of each of the six contestants is found to be in order by the defence ministry. A senior officer at Air Headquarters said the aircraft would be flown out of Bangalore, Jaisalmer and Leh for testing in normal, hot and cold weather conditions.

The performance of each of the aircraft will be quantified for take-offs, sustained turns and tight turns.

Sample missions will be assigned to the aircraft for ground strike, maritime strike, air-defence/air-superiority, acceleration and climb performance.

&#8220;We might assign, for example, an aircraft to accelerate from 0.8 mach to 1.42 mach within a specified time (seconds),&#8221; the officer said. One mach is the speed of sound.

The evaluation will also assess systems navigation, radar abilities, self-defence suits, electronic warfare systems and the ability of the aircraft to carry extra load (weapons, bombs).

One of the requirements to evaluate the &#8220;multi-role&#8221; ability of the aircraft is whether they are capable of carrying and dropping big 2000-pounder bombs at designated ground targets.

&#8220;The tests have to be tabulated and the results brought out statistically,&#8221; said the officer.

After this, the IAF will ask for the MTBF &#8212; mean time between failures &#8212; to arrive at the cost of operating each of the aircraft over the period they are to be in service, an estimated 40 years. This is the first time that the IAF has adopted &#8220;lifecycle costing&#8221; or &#8220;cost of ownership&#8221; to conclude the expenses to be incurred on each aircraft.

This is primarily because of the IAF&#8217;s experience with Russian equipment, so far the Indian military&#8217;s mainstay. The top brass and the defence establishment adopted the cost-of-ownership method because they concluded that Russian equipment were cheaper off the shelf but more expensive in service life because of shortages in spares and back-ups.

A major concern of the competitors has been how the IAF will attempt to fix the cost-of-ownership of twin-engine aircraft like the Superhornet, the Rafale, the MiG 35 and the Eurofighter with single-engine aircraft like the Super Viper and the Gripen.

The single-engine aircraft will clearly be much cheaper. But air headquarters sources say the costs will also be offset against performance because twin-engine aircraft will be more powerful and are expected to be more versatile, if heavier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

*HAL and Irkuts Joint Tactical Transport Project*

The Indian governments DDI News reports that *India and Russia are expected to sign the MRTA contract deal during Defence Minister A K Antonys September 2009 Moscow visit.* HAL General Manager V. Balakrishnan told DDI that the Russian government has cleared the formalities for the creation of 50-50 JV, and Prime Minister Vladimir Putin has allocated funds for financing Russias share.

In late December 2006, Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) announced a $700-million joint venture (JV) agreement with Irkut Corporation of Russia for manufacturing 60-tonne multi-role transport aircraft (MRTA). Under this 50/50 arrangement with HAL, Ilyushin Design Bureau of Russia will design the MRTA and Irkut corporation of Russia will develop the aircraft, while series production would be taken up by the transport aircraft division of HAL at Kanpur. Irkut is a major investor (40% of project expenses), and will be the coordinator of the Russian side. For HAL, the move is part of an effort to forge new partnerships with global aviation majors for military and civil projects, with an eye on trebling their annual turnover to $3 billion by 2011.

The MRTA has been described in news reports as a 60-ton, 100-seat aircraft aimed at the military freigter market, creating some confusion about its ultimate carrying capacity and competitive niche. Is it destined to replace the Ilyushin IL-76s India flies? Compete with the 120-troop capacity A400M? Further research with Irkut shows it to be a 60-ton total takeoff weight aircraft with a cargo capacity of around 18,500 kg/ 20 tons, giving it similar capacity and dimensions to the Russian An-12 or the USAs C-130J Hercules. Illustrations show a jet aircraft whose requirements produce a design somewhat reminiscent of the canceled 1970s US AMST Program that eventually led to the much larger C-17.


----------



## xebex



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mig-29

Russia formalizes su -35 offer to india. 


After mentioning India last July among three countries to which the Sukhoi Su-35 would be pitched for export, sources reveal that Rosoboronexport has now formalised an offer to the Indian government. The United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) is understood to have conveyed officially to the Indian government just days ahead of the MAKS 2009 aero-show at Zhukovsky that India has the option of purchasing 16-20 Su-35 fighters -- about a squadron's worth. According to the offer, the production would be prioritised along with the Russian order for 48 jets, a deal that was finally struck once the show opened, but had obviously been finalised many weeks ago. The air forces of Brazil and Venezuela are also considering options with involving unspecified numbers of the Su-35. More details soon.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: 08/01/2009 - 09/01/2009


----------



## ratolz

Russia will deliver 26 engines for upgrading the MiG-29 combat jets of the Indian Air Force (IAF), with another 120 to be assembled in India, following an agreement with the Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) at the ongoing MAKS 2009 air show near Moscow, officials said on Friday.

The RD-33/series 3 engine, being delivered by state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport, is an upgraded version of the powerful RD-33 turbofan with thrust vectoring for the MiG family of fighters. The engine provides superior maneuverability and enhances the fighter's performance in close air combat.

In 2005, Russia signed a $250 million deal to modernise the MiG-29's engines. According to the terms of the deal, HAL will make 120 RD-33/series 3 jet engines at its Koraput plant for the upgrades of the fighters.

The contract will help HAL master the assembly of the RD-33 jet engines and use the experience in the assembly of next generation jet engines.

"These engines are installed on MiG aircraft, including the MiG-35 fighters that are participating in the tender for 126 fighters for the Indian Air Force," a Rosoboronexport official said.

Six aircraft majors - Lockheed Martin and Boeing from the US, Russia's MiG, France's Dassault, Sweden's Saab and the EADS consortium of British, German, Spanish and Italian companies - are in contention for the $10 billion contract.

Russia will fly in two MiG-35 aircraft to India later this month for the test flights that have begun of the six contenders in the fray. A series of trials with live firing will be conducted for an IAF delegation at a testing ground in Russia late this year.

Russia has also said it is ready to transfer all key technology to HAL and provide assistance for the production of the aircraft in India if the MiG-35 wins the tender.



Russia to deliver MiG-29 engines to India- Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sancho

ratolz said:


> The RD-33/series 3 engine, being delivered by state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport, *is an upgraded version* of the powerful RD-33 turbofan *with thrust vectoring* for the MiG family of fighters. The engine provides superior maneuverability and enhances the fighter's performance in close air combat.[/url]


Great news, that confirms RD33 MK (90kN) with TVC (so the exact same of Mig 35) for our older Migs and our Mig 29K of the navy will get them for sure too. The only thing that is missing is, Zhuk AESA radar and to make them technically on Mig 35 standard.


----------



## ratolz

The trials for 126 jets are just started, and in coming 2 years we all will hear many other good news. May be about Zhuk AESA radar also. So lets wait and enjoy mate...


----------



## HolyZebu

This is good news. Indian MiG-29s will now have thrust vectoring engines.


----------



## HolyZebu

HAL to supply Sukhoi fighter to Russia - PTI 



> Zhukovski, Aug 20 (PTI) The Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) will supply components to Russia for its Sukhoi range of combat jets for export to third countries, even as India's premier aviation giant prepares to roll out the first fully indigenous Su-30MKI multi-role fighter next year.
> 
> India and Russia are expected to sign an inter- governmental agreement on supply on components by the end of this year, a top HAL executive has said.
> 
> "We are already supplying navigation and communication equipment for installation on the Su-30MK series of fighters exported by Russia to other countries," GM of HAL's Nasik based Aircraft Manufacturing Division, V Balakrishnan told PTI on sidelines of the International Aerospace Show-MAKS-2009.
> 
> The new agreement would provide for expanding the inventory to include the supply of airframe components for the multi-role jets to be exported by Russia, he said.


----------



## TaimiKhan

*Naval vessel rammed and sunk a fishing boat in the sea off Chennai*

A naval vessel has rammed and sunk a fishing boat in the sea off Chennai, critically injuring a fisherman and wounding his four mates. Worse still, the officers on board agreed to pick up the fishermen from the waters and reach them to the shore for medical help only after obtaining a written assurance  that they would not report the mishap to the police. The Navy men even paid Rs 20,000 for the fishermens silence.

According to one of the injured fishermen Rathnavel (49), they had anchored their mechanised fishing boat (TN-02-FRB-152) some 18 nautical miles off the Kasimedu fishing harbour and were waiting after casting the net. Around 11.30 am on Thursday, the fishermen sighted the huge naval ship sailing in their direction.

This is funny


----------



## HolyZebu

Indo-Russia to ink transport aircraft JV pact in Sep. 



> In line with the BrahMos cruise missile project, India and Russia are expected to ink a deal during Defence Minister A K Antony`s Moscow visit next month on setting up of a joint venture for production of state-of-art multi-role transport aircraft (MTA) for their air forces.
> 
> The `formal agreement` for floating the MTA JV is expected to be signed in September during Antony`s Moscow visit for the session of Joint Commission on military- technical cooperation, said V Balakrishnan, general manager of Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) aircraft manufacturing division.
> 
> The Russian government has cleared the formalities for the creation of 50-50 JV and prime minister Vladimir Putin has allocated funds for financing Russia`s share, he said.
> 
> From the Indian side HAL will hold 50&#37; equity in the JV.
> 
> The inter-government agreement for the joint development and production of MTA was inked in 2006 during the then President Putin`s India visit, as the air forces of both the countries are seeking to replace their ageing Soviet-era Antonov series transport aircraft.
> 
> Balakrishnan said IAF has evinced interest in acquiring 40 MTA aircraft for transporting troops, military hardware and military cargo with option of buying more aircraft, while the Russian air force has confirmed readiness to acquire 100 planes.
> 
> According to earlier reports under the USD 600 million JV, a highly advanced transport aircraft with the capacity of 20 tons and capable of landing on any type of runway, including in the high Himalayan altitudes, would be developed on the basis of Ilyushin Il-214 aircraft.
> 
> HAL and Ilyushin are to co-design and develop the aircraft.


----------



## Narkun

So the Indian Mig-29s will be as capable as Mig-35. But why is Russia doing this? India now has lesser incentive to award the MRCA contract to Russia.


----------



## sancho

Narkun said:


> So the Indian Mig-29s will be as capable as Mig-35. But why is Russia doing this? India now has lesser incentive to award the MRCA contract to Russia.


On the engine side, yes! AESA radar and even IRST could follow , but ther airframe changes (more internal fuel, more weapon stations) won't change I think. Anyway for our use as an air superiority fighter an just in addition to MKI and MMRCA it will be very useful for another decade.
The Mig 29K will really be a Mig 35K with that engine and radar and would be a good deal for our carriers. 
For MMRCA this means a great advantage in commonality if Mig 35 would win the competition. That's why they are ready to provide the techs for older Migs also, because it will make it much cheaper to operate. They hope this point can hide all the problems Mig has at the moment, but with all the trouble we had just in the last few month and specially because of the high dependence on Russia a win is more than unlikely!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mig-29

India and Russia to ink a deal for the joint development and production of MTA in September

In line with the BrahMos cruise missile project, India and Russia are expected to ink a deal during Defence Minister A K Antony`s Moscow visit next month on setting up of a joint venture for production of state-of-art multi-role transport aircraft (MTA) for their air forces.

The `formal agreement` for floating the MTA JV is expected to be signed in September during Antony`s Moscow visit for the session of Joint Commission on military- technical cooperation, said V Balakrishnan, general manager of Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) aircraft manufacturing division.

The Russian government has cleared the formalities for the creation of 50-50 JV and prime minister Vladimir Putin has allocated funds for financing Russia`s share, he said.

From the Indian side HAL will hold 50&#37; equity in the JV.

The inter-government agreement for the joint development and production of MTA was inked in 2006 during the then President Putin`s India visit, as the air forces of both the countries are seeking to replace their ageing Soviet-era Antonov series transport aircraft.

Balakrishnan said IAF has evinced interest in acquiring 40 MTA aircraft for transporting troops, military hardware and military cargo with option of buying more aircraft, while the Russian air force has confirmed readiness to acquire 100 planes.

According to earlier reports under the USD 600 million JV, a highly advanced transport aircraft with the capacity of 20 tons and capable of landing on any type of runway, including in the high Himalayan altitudes, would be developed on the basis of Ilyushin Il-214 aircraft.

HAL and Ilyushin are to co-design and develop the aircraft. 

ASIAN DEFENCE: India and Russia to ink a deal for the joint development and production of MTA in September


----------



## ratolz

Narkun said:


> So the Indian Mig-29s will be as capable as Mig-35. But why is Russia doing this? India now has lesser incentive to award the MRCA contract to Russia.





Everyone is trying to sweeten their deal as much as they can, and as we all know, this order will not only for 126, but it can go up to 200. So Russia is playing its cards wisely.. and what if India split the order ?? Like 126+ some Russian????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Narkun

ratolz said:


> Everyone is trying to sweeten their deal as much as they can, and as we all know, this order will not only for 126, but it can go up to 200. So Russia is playing its cards wisely.. and what if India split the order ?? Like 126+ some Russian????



I think I read somewhere that the Air Force was keen on not splitting the order between two fighter jets. 

Anyways, I'm of the opinion that India should buy F-16 Super Viper. 



It will be much more advanced than what the Pakistanis currently have.


----------



## sancho

Narkun said:


> I think I read somewhere that the Air Force was keen on not splitting the order between two fighter jets.
> 
> Anyways, I'm of the opinion that India should buy F-16 Super Viper.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be much more advanced than what the Pakistanis currently have.


No mate, it won't! Except of AESA radar and maybe and some avionics it will be the same fighter, with nearly the same capabilities and the same weapons.
Also it is maybe the contender that offers the least amount of commonality to LCA MK2, because the engine will be different and I doubt they will give us much ToT on radar and avionics, which should have some techs of F35 included. And why should IAF take a fighter that PAF and PLAAF knows very well?
Another main issue is MLU! We could be the last operator of them and who will provide an upg for that fighters in 15 - 20 years? It is an old airframe which has no future, not a good choice for IAF.


----------



## ratolz

Narkun said:


> I think I read somewhere that the Air Force was keen on not splitting the order between two fighter jets.



Well may be Air force don't want to split the order, but We all should not forget that there are many political points attached with the deal. India is not only buying these fighter jets,but with this deal we are also getting much more on political grounds. And as i already said, before the deal would be finalised, we would see many other offers.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Narkun said:


> So the Indian Mig-29s will be as capable as Mig-35. But why is Russia doing this? India now has lesser incentive to award the MRCA contract to Russia.



they r offering Zhuk AESA for MiG-29s as well???


----------



## garibnawaz

emo_girl said:


> they r offering Zhuk AESA for MiG-29s as well???



Pardon my ignorance but from where did this question came from?

Existing MiG-29's of IAF are upgraded with Zhuk AESA.

*India, Russia Sign $960 Million Mig-29 Contract, Times Reports *

By Saikat Chatterjee

March 8 (Bloomberg) -- India signed a $960 million contract with Russia to upgrade the Mig-29 fighter jets inducted into the Indian Air Force in the mid-1980s, the Times of India reported, citing an unidentified defense ministry official. 

The plan will help the Indian Air Force extend the life of its 69 Mig-29 aircraft to 40 years from the present 25 years, the newspaper said. 

The upgrade, to be completed within three years, will involve addition of the multi-functional ZhukME radar and a new weapons control system, the report said. 

The first six Mig-29s will be upgraded in Russia while the rest be done at the Indian Air Force base in the western Indian city of Nasik, the newspaper said

Hope it helps.

GB


----------



## sancho

garibnawaz said:


> Pardon my ignorance but from where did this question came from?
> 
> Existing MiG-29's of IAF are upgraded with Zhuk AESA.
> 
> *India, Russia Sign $960 Million Mig-29 Contract, Times Reports *
> 
> By Saikat Chatterjee
> 
> March 8 (Bloomberg) -- India signed a $960 million contract with Russia to upgrade the Mig-29 fighter jets inducted into the Indian Air Force in the mid-1980s, the Times of India reported, citing an unidentified defense ministry official.
> 
> The plan will help the Indian Air Force extend the life of its 69 Mig-29 aircraft to 40 years from the present 25 years, the newspaper said.
> 
> The upgrade, to be completed within three years, will involve addition of the multi-functional *ZhukME radar* and a new weapons control system, the report said.
> 
> The first six Mig-29s will be upgraded in Russia while the rest be done at the Indian Air Force base in the western Indian city of Nasik, the newspaper said
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> GB


The Zhuk ME is the PESA radar used in all SMT standard Mig 29, but the AESA of Mig 35 is called Zhuk AE.


----------



## Mig-29

Joint transport exercise with USAF

On October 19 this year, India and the US will begin conducting a five-day exercise involving their transport aircraft. According to a statement issued today by the IAF, the participating IAF aircraft include the IL-76, An-32 and Mi-17 chopper, while the Americans will field a C-17 Globemaster-III, a C-130J Super Hercules and a C-130H tactical transport. The IAF statement says, "The exercise is aimed at evaluating the efficacy of joint operations in the realm of tactics, aero medical aspects and Combat Search and Rescue (CSAR) missions involving medium and heavy lift transport aircraft."

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: IAF-USAF Joint Transport Exercise This October


----------



## paritosh

Narkun said:


> I think I read somewhere that the Air Force was keen on not splitting the order between two fighter jets.
> 
> Anyways, I'm of the opinion that India should buy F-16 Super Viper.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be much more advanced than what the Pakistanis currently have.



well I don't think the f-16 would be a good choice against the PAf...the Paf has been flying the f-16s for a long time now...we'd take years to reach their expertise...they have some of the most renowned f-16 pilots in the world...it has been their most advanced aircraft...and they really are resourceful...not a good option to go against the enemy with an a/c they'd know better about than you.


----------



## gogbot

The Only real contenders for this Deal are the
Euro Fighter(Some ToT + design partner)(Aesa radar included)(Super cruise)

Mig-35(easy integration + Full ToT)(Aesa included + optional trust vectoring)

F/A-18 super hornet (Political gains)(Aesa incuded)[-no ToT][old airframe]

The Dassault Rafale has no Aesa Radar, provides no bonus incentive beyond the fact that its a good plane.
ToT will be limited at best.
License build also out of the question, leaving India Hanging high and dry for spare from a potentially unreliable source.
Finaly getting The Dassault Rafale has little impact on the IAF beyond the actual planes. Whilst the other Conteders can signify a more strategic move by India.


----------



## sudhir007

> Euro Fighter(Some ToT + design partner)(Aesa radar included)(Super cruise)


There is no sign to come aesa before 2013


> The Dassault Rafale has no Aesa Radar, provides no bonus incentive beyond the fact that its a good plane.
> ToT will be limited at best.
> License build also out of the question, leaving India Hanging high and dry for spare from a potentially unreliable source.
> Finaly getting The Dassault Rafale has little impact on the IAF beyond the actual planes. Whilst the other Conteders can signify a more strategic move by India.


Test of RBE-2 AESA radar complited end of 2010 it will come to the producation. france promised to give full tot. I think it is the best aircarft that IAF looking otherwise go for EF


----------



## gogbot

sudhir007 said:


> There is no sign to come aesa before 2013
> 
> Test of RBE-2 AESA radar complited end of 2010 it will come to the producation. france promised to give full tot. I think it is the best aircarft that IAF looking otherwise go for EF



well thanks for setting my facts straight.
forgive my ignorance.

In that case i must agree it will be between the Rafael an EF


----------



## DbnReaper

Does Indian terrain make these foreign planes suitable for use ?


----------



## sancho

gogbot said:


> The Only real contenders for this Deal are the
> Euro Fighter(Some ToT + design partner)(Aesa radar included)(Super cruise)
> 
> Mig-35(easy integration + Full ToT)(Aesa included + optional trust vectoring)
> 
> F/A-18 super hornet (Political gains)(Aesa incuded)[-no ToT][old airframe]
> 
> The Dassault Rafale has no Aesa Radar, provides no bonus incentive beyond the fact that its a good plane.
> ToT will be limited at best.
> 
> License build also out of the question, leaving India Hanging high and dry for spare from a potentially unreliable source.
> Finaly getting The Dassault Rafale has little impact on the IAF beyond the actual planes. Whilst the other Conteders can signify a more strategic move by India.


Oh buddy, I think you should try to get some latest infos!

EF no AESA ready before 2013!
Mig 35 delayed, still under development, all techs that it offers are already, or will be soon available to MKI.
Rafale, like sudhir007 mentioned AESA ready, full ToT offered, no problem with licence building, one of the most reliable sources India has, even during the sanctions! The only fighter that can provide the bonus of inducting Kaveri engine, which is important now, because LCA won't get it and without a use all the development costs would be just a waste. 
Little impact to IAF and won't be a strategic move? How many aircrafts in the competition can offer the advantage of carrying a nuclear payload? 
It is at least the second best in nearly all fields and no other fighter in the competiton provides such good allround capabilities (close combat, a2g, maneuverability, payload, low RCS, defense features, possible carrier aircraft and so on) and not to forget the high opinion that IAF has about French fighters after the great experiences with Mirage 2000!
MMRCA don't have to be a stratigic key changer, cause our main aircraft still will be the MKI! But it has to suit good alongside of it and must complement the disadvantages it offers.


----------



## sidharth

*Important development.

HAL testing indigenous Su-30MKI engine *

August 19, 2009, (Sawf News) - HAL is currently testing an indigenously manufactured version of the Su-30MKI engine and aims to rollout the first MKI manufactured entirely in India from raw materials by 2010.

Speaking to newsmen at MAKS 2009, HAL Chairman V. Balakrishna said HAL mastered the manufacture of the wing and the tail, last year and plans to start producing the fuselage and raw materials this year.

Manufacture of the engine, the most challenging aspect of indigenization, will be undertaken in the final phase.

"We're currently testing the locally produced engine for the Su-30MKI and are planning to launch its production in 2010," he said.

The IAF has placed an order for 140 Su-30MKIs with HAL. By June 2009, HAL had assembled 42 MKIs.

HAL is progressively moving from assembly of the aircraft from CKD kits to manufacture from raw materials within the country.

HAL hopes to manufacture 60 Su-30MKI fighters in the full production cycle till 2015, says Mr. Balakrishnan.

India purchased 50 Su-30K aircraft from Sukhoi in Russia in 1996 and acquired a license to manufacture an additional 140 fighters at HAL.

In January 2009, India ordered an additional 40 Su-30MKIs from Russia.

Here is a summary of the order.

Total Order: 230
Initial Purchase from Russia: 50
Follow-up order on Russia: 40
Initial order on HAL: 140


----------



## sidharth

*India and Russia to formally launch MTA joint venture*

August 19, 2009, (Sawf News) - Defense Minister A K Antony's is expected to sign a formal agreement for the launch of a joint venture to develop the MTA during his visit to Moscow in September.

Antony is visiting Moscow for a session of Joint Commission on military- technical cooperation.

Speaking to the media at MAKS 2009 on August 19, HAL General Manager V Balakrishnan said the IAF has projected a requirement for 40 MTAs with options for more, while the Russian Air Force has confirmed a requirement of 100 aircraft.

Details of the project are available at the knoll Multi Role Transport Aircraft (MTA)


----------



## ironman

*Indias light combat aircraft to phase out Russian jets​*
5 Light Combat Aircrafts costing about $31 million each have already been manufactured by state-run Hindustan Aeronautics Limited while eight more will be ready by mid-2010
Reuters

New Delhi: India will begin deploying its first locally made supersonic combat aircraft next year and gradually phase out its ageing fleet of Russian fighters, defence officials said on Friday.

*Five Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) costing about $31 million* each have already been manufactured by state-run Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) and are undergoing trials, while eight more will be ready by mid-2010, defence officials said.

We can say 2012 is key for our air force when we will not only have many LCAs, but by then we should also be able to induct more advanced multi-role fighters in the fleet, said air force spokesman Wing Commander TK Singha.

India started field trials to buy 126 multi-role fighter jets last week, defence officials said, moving forward on a $10.4 billion deal to modernise the air force.

Boeings F/A-18 Super Hornet, Frances Dassault Rafale, Lockheed Martin Corps F-16, Russias MiG-35, Swedens Saab JAS-39 Gripen and the Eurofighter Typhoon, produced by a consortium of European companies, is in the race for the contract, one of the biggest in play.

So we are looking at a scenario, where we will be able to raise our squadron strength considerably with more power, Singha said.

*India wants to increase its air force squadrons from 34 (612 fighters) at present to 42 (756 fighters) by 2020 with modern aircraft.
*
Twenty LCAs will be deployed by 2012 and the plan is to manufacture 20 more in coordination with the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), a DRDO official said in New Delhi.

The LCA is now on track and the DRDO is very keen to produce more such aircraft indigenously, a DRDO spokesman said.

The induction of the LCAs was delayed by years of technical problems that forced scientists to go back to the drawing boards and rework the single-seat fighters design and engines.

Indias defence ministry began pushing for the LCA after the country lost nearly 200 Russian-made MiG series aircraft in crashes since 1990, blamed by the air force on manufacturing defects.

India, one of the worlds biggest arms importers, *plans to spend more than $30 billion over the next five years to upgrade its largely Soviet-era arsenal to counter potential threats from Pakistan and China.*

The LCA trials are in full swing and they could replace even the MiG 23 and MiG 27 if everything works to plan, said a defence official, who declined to be named because he is not authorised to speak to the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Yes, the first LCA squardon will be in Tamil nadu, hurray I can see them..


----------



## hack

If it ever comes up....as long as India depends on state entities to do defense work like DRDO and the GTRE,the weapons systems coming out will always lag in quality.The American model where the work is outsourced to pvt companies is the best model and should be followed.


----------



## marcos98

The Indian Air Force (IAF)'s mainstay heavy weight fighters, the Russian Sukhoi 30MKI aircraft to be upgraded, will undergo two types of upgradation programmes. India Director of the Sukhoi programme, Vitaly A Borodich said during the biennial air show MAKS-2009 in Zhukovsky, near Moscow, that Moscow was looking at an increased participation from New Delhi in the upgrade programme.The joint upgrade will involve the Russian Federation's Irkutsk, and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL).
One of the upgrades will be the structural modification of the aircraft to have the air version of the Brahmos missile installed on it. Active negotiations are on for Brahmos integration on the aircraft. Sources have indicated that the IAF is looking at around three years to recieve the modified aircraft.

The launcher interface is to be integrated to the aircraft, internal trials to be conducted, before the field evaluation tests of the missile could begin, all of which would take a year or slightly more, and three years for its induction in service.

The air-launched version of the missile for the IAF has taken longer than anticipated. The air to ground missile to be integrated on the Sukhoi-30MKI aircraft of the IAF was to be ready by the end of 2007.

The first test of the missile is likely not before 2010-11.

The second upgrade for the existing fleet of the fighter is called the 'deep upgrade', which includes enhanced combat features, systems and avionics, which would increase the flight performance of the aircraft and the variant of this upgrade would keep the aircraft in service for a longer duration.

The technical negotiations between the IAF and ICDS of Russia, which have been going on for sometime, are likely to conclude in October this year, said Borodich.

The biggest feature of the deep upgrade, is the inclusion of the AESA (active electronically scanned array) radar.But the integration would be in two phases, one with array and one without array. Presently the Sukhoi aircraft uses a passive radar. The upgradation of the radar too has two stages, one of which is modification of the radar system, since it has to be integrated on the aircraft, which is possible by 2015, and the other stage would be installation of the system on the aircraft.

Sukhoi CEO Mikhail Pogosyan had several meetings with the IAF Vice Chief Air Marshal P K Barbora, during the MAKS air show, to sort out the configuration of the upgraded radar on the aircraft as specified by the IAF.

The IAF operates three squadrons of the Sukhoi-30MKI aircraft, and has approximately 60 aircraft in its inventory, all of which would have the upgraded data systems, digital glass cockpit, and other systems on board, after the contract is signed for upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warlock21

what abt other aircrafts which are capable to carry brahmos?


----------



## duhastmish

*Indian Air Force were left without training aircraft*






. Air Force India faced a severe shortage of training aircraft fleet, after flying all the basic training aircraft of the Indian development of HPT-32 Deepak had been suspended after a series of crashes, informs the local edition of Business Standard. No less of a problem with military experience and training of pilots at a higher level as in India and could not be fully set up production of the British training aircraft Hawk.

It clarifies the publication, the blame for the situation lay in the largest Indian aircraft maker Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), while another culprit that full production of aircraft has not yet begun, and consider her British partner - the corporation BAE Systems. It is time to execute pre-contract, under which it was necessary to transfer to the customer production technology, related documentation, components and other components.

It involved the sale of 24 ready-made Hawk 132, and the production license 42 more in the company HAL in Bangalore, India. Issued in the UK aircraft have already been transferred to the buyer, then how to set up assembly of these machines in India is not yet fully succeeded. . Instead of fifteen, to date released only five aircraft.

Recall that in April 2009 the military department of India has announced to hold another tender for the purchase of 56 training aircraft. The invitation to take part in it were an Italian company Alenia Aeronautica aircraft with M346, a South Korean with Korean Aerospace Industries T-50 Golden Eagle, the Czech Aero Vodochody with L-159, and the British BAE Systems with the Hawk. In addition, to participate in the contest may be Russia's two aircraft - the Yak-130 and MiG-AT. 

http://74.125.153.132/translate_c?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/09/02/aircrafts/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dlenta%2Bru%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG&rurl=translate.google.co.in&usg=ALkJrhitkmpxt9ssMRztrsyUiYmUIvQzmQ


----------



## ironman

*Russian Temptation​*HAL gets its platter full with several co-development projects
By Prasun K. Sengupta

Russias 8th international air show  MAKS 2009  held in the suburb of Zhukovsky near Moscow between August 18 and 23, hosted a total of 711 companies from 34 countries, including 436 Russian firms, of which 120 exhibited their milirary products and services. Prominent Indian exhibitors at MAKS 2009 were BrahMos Aerospace (exhibiting a full-scale mock-up of the air-launched BrahMos multi-role supersonic cruise missile), and Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL). Contrary to the intense pre-show hype about Russia lifting the curtains off its long-awaited 22.5-tonne PAK-FA fifth-generation multi-role combat aircraft and the first definitive MiG-35UBK tandem-seat prototype (from United Aircraft Corps Nizhny Novgorod-based Sokol Aircraft Factory), no such event eventually took place. Instead, what was showcased were a smaller number of new-generation precision-guided munitions (PGM), and avionics for the PAK-FA and its 16.5-tonne variant, the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA).

That Russias aviation-related military-industrial infrastructure is still unable to overcome the R&D challenges associated with the development of both the PAK-FA and the FGFA was evidenced by the disclosure from the Commander of the Russian Air Force, Col Gen. Alexander Zelin. The Commander said that the AL-41 turbofan, originally meant to power both these futuristic combat aircraft, will not be available in time for powering the prototypes of these two aircraft. Instead, an uprated AL-31FP turbofan developed by NPO Saturn will be used for the PAK-FAs initial flight-tests, due to get underway by early next year. However, when it comes to FGFA, which is to be co-developed by HAL, Sukhoi Experimental Aircraft Design Bureau and United Aircraft Corp, the uprated AL-31FP will be the definitive powerplant. It also emerged from the expo that, contrary to Indias expectations, only 30 per cent of the fuselage of the FGFA and even the definitive MiG-35 will incorporate composite materials (the Indian Navys MiG-29K/KUB shipborne multi-role combat aircraft also incorporate this same percentage of composites). HAL on the other hand wants this quantum to increase to more than 65 per cent.

Despite the disappointment, HAL remained extremely optimistic of not only the FGFA co-development project, but also about two other projectsone for co-developing the multi-role transport aircraft (MRTA), and the other for co-developing a 12-tonne multi-role utility helicopter (MUH). It is believed that by this November, both India and Russia will officially unveil a joint venture manufacturing company that will develop and series-produce the FGFA, the MRTA and the MUH. All in all, therefore, the future of India-Russia military-industrial cooperation remains extremely bright and mutually rewarding to say the least. On August 21 at Zhukovsky, Rosoboronexport State Corp and HAL inked a contract for the delivery of an initial 26 Klimov RD-33 series 3 turbofans for the to-be-upgraded MiG-29B-12s of the Indian Air Force (IAF). The RD-33 series 3, which can also be retrofitted with KLIWT thrust-vectoring nozzles, will provide greatly enhanced reliability, plus superior manoeuvrability to greatly improve the MiG-29s performance in close air engagements. In 2005, Rosoboronexport signed a US$250 million contract with India to provide 126 RD-33 series 3 turbofans for the IAFs 67 remaining MiG-29s. According to the terms of the contract, HAL will licence-assemble 120 RD-33 series 3s at its Koraput-based facility. The very same turbofan will also power the MiG-35 that is being offered for the IAFs on-going competition for selecting a fourth-generation medium multi-role combat aircraft. Before the years end, two tandem-seat MiG-35s will be made available to the IAF for in-country flight evaluations, and for live-firing of PGMs at a Russian weapons firing range at Akhtubinsk.

Rosoboronexport State Corp has also decided to offer the IAF with a new range of PGMs for not only the MiG-35, but also for the IAFs existing Su-30MKIs and to-be-upgraded MiG-29s. To this end, Russias Tactical Missile Weapons Corp JSC has developed three new types of PGMs. *The Kh-35UE air-launched anti-ship cruise missile comes fitted with a new smaller turbojet to provide additional fuel space. The subsonic missiles intake design has also been revised. The maximum range has been extended to 260km (162.5 miles). The missile also comes fitted with a dual-mode seeker, providing both active-radar guidance and passive homing. Other PGMs being offered include the Kh-58Ush long-range anti-radiation missile, the Kh-36 short-range anti-radiation missile, and the multi-role Kh-38 supersonic missile.* However, missing from this line-up at MAKS 2009 were the new-generation within-visual-range and beyond-visual-range air combat missiles that are being developed by two traditional rivalsVympel JSC and Novator JSC. By late next year, Vympel expects to complete all R&D work on the Izdeliye 760 air combat missile, which is a significantly upgraded variant of the existing of the R-73E air combat missile. *The Izdeliye 760, also known as R-73M2, will come fitted with an inertial flight-control system and course correction receiver, improved rocket engine and a new-generation multi-mode and imaging infra-red (IIR) seeker. This will be followed in 2013 by the new-generation K-MD within-visual-range air combat missile (called the Izdeliye 300) that will also feature a target discriminating IIR seeker whose lock-on range will be twice more than that of the Izdeliye 760. A new adaptive warhead with laser proximity fuzing will be used, with the missiles flight-control to be achieved through aerodynamic surfaces and a thrust-vectoring engine nozzle. Vympel has also begun a multi-phase upgrade of its existing medium-range R-77 (Izdeliye 170) and its export variant, the RVV-AE (Izdeliye 190). The upgraded R-77-1 (Izdeliye 170-1) is now undergoing flight qualification trials. Additionally, the R-77M (Izdeliye 180) variant of the missile is being developed. This missile will replace the Izdeliye 190s latticework fins by more common flat aerodynamic control planes. This in turn will reduce aerodynamic drag and reduce the missiles radar cross-section. The R-77M will be fitted with a phased-array active radar seeker and new double-pulse solid-propellant rocket to give an engagement range 3.5 times more than the existing Izdeliye 170 (R-77), depending on the launch altitude. Yet another medium-range air-to-air missile as a follow-on to the Izdeliye 180 also is in development and this will feature ramjets similar to those on the MBDA-developed Meteor BVRAAM*. Presently, Russia is the only country developing long-range air-to-air missiles capable of engaging targets at distances up to 400km. Two such missiles--the Izdeliye 172 (K-100) from Novator and the Izdeliye 810 from Vympel--are presently competing against one another to go on board the PAK-FA and FGFA.

One Russian company that was having the last laugh at MAKS 2009 was the V Tikhmirov Scientific-Research Institute of Instrument Design, This highly reputable airborne radar manufacturer, which had developed the NO-11M Bars passive phased-array radar for the IAFs Su-30MKI, is still unable to figure out why exactly the Indian Navy ordered the Phazotron JSC-built Zhuk-ME X-band multi-mode radar (with slotted-array antenna) and why the IAF followed suit in selecting the very same radar for its to-be-upgraded MiG-29s, especially when the more advanced and capable Bars 29 passive phased-array radar (a smaller derivative of the one on board the Su-30MKI) was available since 2005. Both variants of the Bars are now being series-produced by the Ryazan Instrument-Making Plant Federal State Unitary Enterprise. Incidentally,* V Tikhmirov Scientific-Research Institute of Instrument Design also showcased for the first time its range of active phased-array radars comprising an X-band nose-mounted AESA, plus wing leading-edge-mounted L-band and S-band AESAs, all of which are destined to go on board both the PAK-FA and FGFA, and will also be offered for the mid-life upgrades of existing Su-35BMs, Su-30MKIs and Su-30MK2s. Another radar displayed at MAKS 2009 was the X-band IRBIS-E PESA radar, which can detect combat aircraft-sized airborne targets out to a distance of 400km, can detect 30 targets and engage the eight most threatening ones simultaneously, and most significantly, can do terrain mapping when operating in the synthetic aperture (SAR) mode with a resolution of less than 1 metre, thanks to the utilisation of real-beam and Doppler beam-sharpening operating techniques.*

*Phazotron JSC showcased its Zhuk-AE AESA (containing 680 X-band transmit/receive modules),* which is being offered on board the MiG-35. *The company claims that it can detect warships out to 250km, and can detect airborne targets out to to 130km head-on in both look-up or look-down modes, and out to 50km when operating in the look-up tail-on mode. Up to 30 airborne targets can be monitored in the track-while-scan mode, and six of them can be engaged simultaneously with air combat missiles.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAISM

wow it looks like india will be the only country in the world
which will be introducing three different platform of aircraft 
at the same time
LCA TEJAS MK2 4.5TH GEN expected 2014 DRDO(2015-2016 public)
MRCA 4.75 GEN 2013-2014
FGFA 5TH GEN 2016-2017


----------



## peace123

INDIAISM said:


> wow it looks like india will be the only country in the world
> which will be introducing three different platform of aircraft
> at the same time
> LCA TEJAS MK2 4.5TH GEN expected 2014 DRDO(2015-2016 public)
> MRCA 4.75 GEN 2013-2014
> FGFA 5TH GEN 2016-2017



and don't forget mki which will go for heavy updates in 2012 with new aesa, smart skin, new weapons from pak-fa, active electronically scanned transmit/receive arrays on the aircrafts wings, defensive-aids suite by installing a combined radar/laser warning system and a new missile approach warning system


----------



## Born In The USA

Tezpur air base to field full Sukhoi-30MKI squadron by Oct.

Shillong: The Indian Air Force station at Tezpur in the eastern state of Assam, tasked with keeping an eye on the hostile Arunachal Pradesh frontier bordering China-occupied Tibet will boast of a full complement of Sukhoi-30 MKIs by October this year.






The infrastructure of the airbase has been upgraded said air force officials. According to air officer commanding-in-chief of the Eastern Air Command, Air Marshal SK Bhan, "the up-gradation work at the air base has been completed and a full complement of the fighter jets would be deployed at the base by October."

"Su-30s have operated from the air base when the planes were formally inducted in the base on15 June," Air Marshal Bhan said.

He declined to quantify the number of squadrons of these state-of-the art Sukhoi jets the air force was likely to deploy in the north east, saying the number was dependent on the air force's assessment.

http://www.domain-b.com/defence/air_space/iaf/20090914_indian_air.html


----------



## R.A.W.

LEH: For the first time-ever, the Indian Air Force today landed an AN-32 transport aircraft at the Nyoma Advanced Landing Ground in eastern
Ladakh, just 23 km from the Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China.

The touchdown by the medium lift transport aircraft signifies India's capability to move its troops quickly to the forward areas, whenever required.

The IAF move comes in the wake of reports of recent Chinese intrusions into the Indian side of the LAC, including airspace violations by their helicopters and painting Mandarin letters on rocks in red.

The AN-32 aircraft, flown by Shaurya Chakra awardee Group Captain S C Chafekar and carrying Western Air Command (WAC) chief Air Marshal N A K Browne and Northern Army Commander Lt Gen P C Bhardwarj, landed at Nyoma at 0625 hours, WAC spokesperson Flt Lt Priya Joshi said in New Delhi.

Nyoma ALG is situated at an altitude of 13,300 feet above sea level and is the third such ALG opened by IAF in the Ladakh region of Jammu and Kashmir in the last two years.

The ALGs opened earlier were Daulat Beg Oldi, the world's highest airfield at 16,200 feet, in May last year and Fuk Che in November that year.

The IAF had, before this AN-32 landing, used Nyoma airstrip only for helicopter operations. Only recently, the IAF took up work to convert it into an ALG for transport fixed-wing aircraft operations by laying a compacted airstrip, IAF officials said.

"After deliberating on all aspects and carrying out aerial and ground reccees, it was concluded that Nyoma could be developed for fixed wing operations as well," Joshi said.

An Engineer Regiment of the Army's 14 Corps executed the task of developing the ALG to standards required for fixed wing operations.

"The successful landing of a fixed wing aircraft at Nyoma marks the culmination of joint effort by the IAF and Army to enable the IAF to operate in the inhospitable terrain of Leh-Ladakh region in support of the Army," she said.

"The joint development of Nyoma, braving the extremely difficult working conditions and hostile weather, is yet another step towards enhanced jointmanship between the two services," she added.

Joshi said Nyoma was developed with an aim to connect the remote areas of Ladakh region to the mainland.

"This would also ensure that movements in the area continue when the road traffic gets affected, during the harsh winters besides enabling improved communication network in the region, facilitating economical ferrying of supplies as well as promotion of tourism to the general area," she added. 

IAF opens new airstrip in Ladakh nearer to China border - India - NEWS - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Russia to complete overhaul of 63 Indian Mig-29 jets in 2013​*
18/09/2009

MOSCOW, September 18 (RIA Novosti) - Russia will finish upgrading MiG-29 fighters in service with the Indian air force in 2013, a Russian defense industry source has said.

Russia's MiG company signed last year a contract with the Indian Defense Ministry to upgrade over 60 MiG-29 fighters, in service since the 1980s.

*"The implementation of the contract started last year, and it will be fulfilled in 2013,"* the source told RIA Novosti on Thursday.

According to the source, during the upgrade the *MiG-29s will be fitted with advanced avionics, new multi-functional Zhuk-ME radars, a new weapon control system, as well as revamped engines.

The service life of the aircraft will be extended from 25 to 40 years.*

The official said the first four Indian MiG-29 fighters are being modernized and flight-tested in Russia and the remaining aircraft will be overhauled in India with the aid of Russian experts.

*The contract stipulates the construction of MiG consignment depots and service centers in India, along with simulators for pilot training.*

Russia to complete overhaul of 63 Indian fighter jets in 2013 | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ISRO2

R.A.W. said:


> LEH: For the first time-ever, the Indian Air Force today landed an AN-32 transport aircraft at the Nyoma Advanced Landing Ground in eastern
> Ladakh, just 23 km from the Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China.
> 
> The touchdown by the medium lift transport aircraft signifies India's capability to move its troops quickly to the forward areas, whenever required.
> 
> The IAF move comes in the wake of reports of recent Chinese intrusions into the Indian side of the LAC, including airspace violations by their helicopters and painting Mandarin letters on rocks in red.
> 
> The AN-32 aircraft, flown by Shaurya Chakra awardee Group Captain S C Chafekar and carrying Western Air Command (WAC) chief Air Marshal N A K Browne and Northern Army Commander Lt Gen P C Bhardwarj, landed at Nyoma at 0625 hours, WAC spokesperson Flt Lt Priya Joshi said in New Delhi.
> 
> Nyoma ALG is situated at an altitude of 13,300 feet above sea level and is the third such ALG opened by IAF in the Ladakh region of Jammu and Kashmir in the last two years.
> 
> The ALGs opened earlier were Daulat Beg Oldi, the world's highest airfield at 16,200 feet, in May last year and Fuk Che in November that year.
> 
> The IAF had, before this AN-32 landing, used Nyoma airstrip only for helicopter operations. Only recently, the IAF took up work to convert it into an ALG for transport fixed-wing aircraft operations by laying a compacted airstrip, IAF officials said.
> 
> "After deliberating on all aspects and carrying out aerial and ground reccees, it was concluded that Nyoma could be developed for fixed wing operations as well," Joshi said.
> 
> An Engineer Regiment of the Army's 14 Corps executed the task of developing the ALG to standards required for fixed wing operations.
> 
> "The successful landing of a fixed wing aircraft at Nyoma marks the culmination of joint effort by the IAF and Army to enable the IAF to operate in the inhospitable terrain of Leh-Ladakh region in support of the Army," she said.
> 
> "The joint development of Nyoma, braving the extremely difficult working conditions and hostile weather, is yet another step towards enhanced jointmanship between the two services," she added.
> 
> Joshi said Nyoma was developed with an aim to connect the remote areas of Ladakh region to the mainland.
> 
> "This would also ensure that movements in the area continue when the road traffic gets affected, during the harsh winters besides enabling improved communication network in the region, facilitating economical ferrying of supplies as well as promotion of tourism to the general area," she added.
> 
> IAF opens new airstrip in Ladakh nearer to China border - India - NEWS - The Times of India



sir its a alot good news. i think it will little bit solve problem of landing troops. In 3years our infrastructure would be ready. Till then landing troops by this solution is better. Very good news indeed. Sir am watching AN-32 landed in nyoma on tv news. Feels proud that atleast our troops can get to border fast when they needed. Thank you sir for wonderful news.


----------



## BSF

The next thing you know,,, we put up a few MKi's over there.

We need more airstrips in the eastern sector...Arunanchal and Assam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ISRO2

BSF said:


> The next thing you know,,, we put up a few MKi's over there.



Yes sir. MKI's too can be landed there as AN-32 bigger in size than MKI. i think more airstrips will be reopened. On some work going on. 3 years is deadline sir. Chidambram warned that work should get completed within 3years. Work is going on rapidly to build infrastructure on border sir.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*IAF An-32 at Nyoma Advanced Landing Ground, Ladakh​*





​
*Courtesy: LiveFist*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gogbot

Screaming Skull said:


> *IAF An-32 at Nyoma Advanced Landing Ground, Ladakh​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Courtesy: LiveFist*



This wasn't quite what i imagined in my head.
I expected there to be less sand.
and a building of two


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Indian Air Force seeking a basic trainer​*
Sunday, Sep 20, 2009

BANGALORE: Worried over the non-availability of a basic trainer to train its flight cadets, *the Indian Air Force (IAF) has written to a number of overseas manufacturers who have designed and manufactured basic turbo trainers, asking for information on their aircraft.*

The move comes in the wake of the IAFs recent grounding of its 125-strong Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) designed and manufactured ab initio Hindustan Piston Trainer-32 (HPT-32) fleet, after one of these aircraft crashed, killing two instructors during a routine flight from the Air Force Academy at Dundigal.

Though *HAL has already issued a request for information to a number of global manufacturers  including Embraer (for their Tucano), Pilatus (for the PC-21), Raytheon (T-6 Texan), Finmeccanica (M-311), Grob Aircraft Company (G-120TP) and Korea Aerospace Industries (KT-1)  seeking a partner to jointly develop a turbo prop replacement for the HPT-32*, the grounding of the fleet has meant that the IAF has to fast track the process to acquire a basic trainer.

Senior officials in the Ministry of Defence said the IAF had no choice but to look overseas for a trainer themselves, since waiting for HAL to design and manufacture a basic turbo trainer  to be called the Hindustan Turbo Trainer-40  will mean waiting for at least six to seven years before it can be inducted.

*Non-availability*

The non-availability of a basic trainer for that many years will badly hurt the training of rookie flight cadets, aggravating the already existing shortage of pilots. The IAF hopes its move will help it start training flight cadets within a year of signing a contract.

The IAFs letter to the same trainer aircraft manufacturers does not specify any air staff qualitative requirements, only stating that they are looking for information on a basic turbo trainer. *The number of aircraft required is 150.*

However, though no deadline has been given for the responses, officials said the *IAF wants to evaluate, select and sign a contract by the middle of 2010. A few manufacturers have already responded and even made presentations.* The IAFs move means that they and not HAL will now select the basic trainer.

*Other options*

But with officials explaining that even if the IAF were to select and buy a readily available basic trainer today, it would only be delivered in two or three years, the *Air Head Quarters is evaluating whether to buy, buy and make, or to tide over the crisis of not having a basic trainer by taking a few aircraft on lease.

Sources said a few companies had offered to lease out trainer aircraft and train IAF instructors on them until new aircraft were procured. *

The Hindu : National : Indian Air Force seeking a basic trainer


----------



## sudhir007

NEW DELHI - India's homegrown Medium Lift Helicopter project has been grounded as state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) has failed to find global partners to co-develop the helicopter.

HAL has broken off negotiations with Eurocopter of France and Mil Design Bureau of Russia. One of the companies was to have been awarded the contract for co-development of the program.

Sources in the Indian Defence Ministry said the Medium Lift Helicopter program is already delayed and cannot be delayed further. As such, they say, a procurement is to be made from the global market, though the HAL project also will stay.

HAL has been looking for global partners to co-develop the 10-metric-ton helicopter for use by the Indian Navy, Army and Air Force. The state-owned company has been negotiating with Eurocopter and Mil Design Bureau for two years, but no vendor has received a final selection.

An official from HAL, however, said the project is still on, adding that the technical and financial details offered by Eurocopter and Mil Design Bureau could not be synchronized with HAL requirements. The official gave no details.

Indian defense forces need to deploy a medium-lift, 10-ton helicopter to replace aging Russian-made Mi-8 and Mi-17 helicopters. There is a total demand of more than 350 Medium Lift Helicopters by the three wings of the Indian defense forces, with a major requirement from the Indian Navy.

The Navy asked the Defence Ministry in March to purchase medium-lift helicopters from the overseas market, citing delays in HAL's co-development project.

HAL took up the Medium Lift Helicopter program nearly five years ago, and the program is still in the drawing-room stage. Further delays in the procurement of the helicopter will affect the combat worthiness of the Indian Navy, said a senior Navy official.

The Navy wants the medium-lift chopper for combat and rescue missions, while the Army and Air Force want the helicopters mainly for logistics purposes.

Last year, HAL bagged an order for 187 Light Observation Helicopters, while the remaining order for 197 copters was floated globally. Sources in the Defence Ministry said HAL is on a global hunt to find partners to speed up that program, so that the Army can take delivery of the helicopters by 2014.

But the Light Observation Helicopter program also is delayed, as the Defence Ministry canceled the procurement process for 197 helicopters at the final stage, in which Eurocopter emerged as the front-runner against Bell Helicopter of the United States. However, following Bell's complaints on issues of transparency in the procurement process, the government decided to cancel the contest and seek fresh bids.

The Army and Air Force need new light helicopters to replace about 300 aging Cheetah and Chetak helicopters. HAL is developing the 3-metric-ton Light Observation Helicopter and the program is on track, said a HAL official.

India Medium-Lift Helo Program Faces More Delays - Defense News


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> NEW DELHI - India's homegrown Medium Lift Helicopter project has been grounded as state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) has failed to find global partners to co-develop the helicopter.
> 
> HAL has broken off negotiations with Eurocopter of France and Mil Design Bureau of Russia. One of the companies was to have been awarded the contract for co-development of the program.
> 
> Sources in the Indian Defence Ministry said the Medium Lift Helicopter program is already delayed and cannot be delayed further. As such, they say, a procurement is to be made from the global market, though the HAL project also will stay.
> 
> HAL has been looking for global partners to co-develop the 10-metric-ton helicopter for use by the Indian Navy, Army and Air Force. The state-owned company has been negotiating with Eurocopter and Mil Design Bureau for two years, but no vendor has received a final selection.
> 
> An official from HAL, however, said the project is still on, adding that the technical and financial details offered by Eurocopter and Mil Design Bureau could not be synchronized with HAL requirements. The official gave no details.
> 
> Indian defense forces need to deploy a medium-lift, 10-ton helicopter to replace aging Russian-made Mi-8 and Mi-17 helicopters. There is a total demand of more than 350 Medium Lift Helicopters by the three wings of the Indian defense forces, with a major requirement from the Indian Navy.
> 
> The Navy asked the Defence Ministry in March to purchase medium-lift helicopters from the overseas market, citing delays in HAL's co-development project.
> 
> HAL took up the Medium Lift Helicopter program nearly five years ago, and the program is still in the drawing-room stage. Further delays in the procurement of the helicopter will affect the combat worthiness of the Indian Navy, said a senior Navy official.
> 
> The Navy wants the medium-lift chopper for combat and rescue missions, while the Army and Air Force want the helicopters mainly for logistics purposes.
> 
> Last year, HAL bagged an order for 187 Light Observation Helicopters, while the remaining order for 197 copters was floated globally. Sources in the Defence Ministry said HAL is on a global hunt to find partners to speed up that program, so that the Army can take delivery of the helicopters by 2014.
> 
> But the Light Observation Helicopter program also is delayed, as the Defence Ministry canceled the procurement process for 197 helicopters at the final stage, in which Eurocopter emerged as the front-runner against Bell Helicopter of the United States. However, following Bell's complaints on issues of transparency in the procurement process, the government decided to cancel the contest and seek fresh bids.
> 
> The Army and Air Force need new light helicopters to replace about 300 aging Cheetah and Chetak helicopters. HAL is developing the 3-metric-ton Light Observation Helicopter and the program is on track, said a HAL official.
> 
> India Medium-Lift Helo Program Faces More Delays - Defense News



HAL clearly has way too many projects going on (LCA, LCH, LOH, MMRCA, FGFA, MTA and all the upgrades) and nearly all projects are delayed. Not good for our forces!


----------



## RPK

fullstory


*IAF strengthening air defence radars along LAC with China*

New Delhi, Sep 25 (PTI) The Indian Air Force (IAF) is strengthening its air defence in Ladakh along the Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China by putting in place a series of special mountain and light-weight radars.

Western Air Command (WAC) chief Air Marshal N A K Browne told reporters here today that different types of radars would be put in place along the 667-km LAC with China, the air defence of which is WAC's responsibility.

"The Air Force is keenly examining the option of special type of radars, which we call the mountain radars and we are also looking at Low Level Light Weight Radars (LLLWR). So there is a definite plan," Browne said to a question on the future air defence systems along the LAC.

The IAF's move comes close on the heels of reports of recent incursions by Chinese military helicopters into Indian airspace.


----------



## Gabbar

Radars in Ladakh, Sukhois in Punjab​

New Delhi: The Indian Air Force (IAF) will deploy two squadrons of Sukhoi-30 MKI fighters in Punjab and install mountain radars in Ladakh close to the border with China. 

The move to strengthen defences comes after reports of ground and air incursions by the Chinese army, which India and China have played down.

The two Su-30 squadrons will boost India's ability to counter any threat, a senior officer told DNA.

The IAF is also deploying Sukhois in the north-east. One squadron was recently deployed in Tezpur, Assam, andone more is expected soon. 

Two SU-30 MKI squadrons are to be based in Jhabua, and the IAF already has two such squadrons in Bareilly.

New radars will be installed along the Line of Actual Control, the name given to the border with China, said Air Marshal NAK Browne, who heads the Western Air Command. 

The air force is examining the option of special mountain radars and low level light weight radars (LLLWRs), he said.

The IAF has ordered 19 LLLWRs from Israel, three of which have been delivered.
Parrying questions about the reported airspace violations by China, Browne said: We need to engage everyone and also keep our gun powder dry."

On Air Chief Marshal PV Naik's remarks that IAF's fleet was one-third of China's, Browne said: "We are extremely well-balanced."


----------



## BSF

> Radars in Ladakh, Sukhois in Punjab



We need Sukhoi's in Leh and Sikkim.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## ejaz007

*Indian Air Force MiG 29 Fighters Upgradation to be Completed by 2013*
Dated 20/9/2009


Russia will complete the upgradation of Indian Air Force's 60 MiG-29 fighters by 2013 which will extend their service life by another 15 years. "The implementation of the contract signed between India and Russia started last year, and it will be fulfilled in 2013," a defense source was quoted as saying by RIA Novosti.

Under the contract signed last year, Russia's RAC MiG aircraft corporation will upgrade over 60 MiG-29 fighters, in service with the IAF since the 1980s and service life of the aircraft will be extended from 25 to 40 years. The contract also stipulates the construction of MiG consignment depots and service centers in India to resolve the problem of timely supply of spares and after sale services, as well as flight simulators for pilot training.

The upgrade MiG-29s will be fitted with advanced avionics, new multi-functional Zhuk-ME radars, a new weapon control system, as well as modernized RD-33 engines. According to defense official quoted by the agency, first four Indian MiG-29 fighters are being modernized and flight-tested in Russia and the remaining aircraft will be overhauled in India with the Russian technical assistance.


Indian Air Force MiG 29 Fighters Upgradation to be Completed by 2013 | India Defence


----------



## sudhir007

FinMin opposes IAF choice for refuelling aircraft


The Indian Air Force&#8217;s plan to acquire six new refuelling aircraft to give its fighters extended reach has hit a roadblock with the Finance Ministry questioning the selection of the European Airbus 330 MRTT aircraft that costs almost twice as much as its Russian built competitor. 
While two aircraft&#8212;the Airbus 330 MRTT and the Russian IL 78&#8212;had taken part in the global tender taken out in 2006 to provide six refuellers, the Air Force had recently selected the European platform after technical trials. This, despite the fact that India already has a fleet of six IL 78 tankers ordered from Uzbekistan in 2002. 
However, the Finance Ministry is said to have objected to the selection as the Airbus 330 MRTT deal would cost upwards of Rs 8,000 crore against the estimated budget of Rs 5,000 crore set by the Defence Ministry. On the other hand, the fleet of Russian built IL-78 would cost only Rs 4,800 crore. 
The Finance Ministry has pointed out that India already has a fleet of the IL 78 refuellers, making it easier to induct a larger number of the aircraft. Financial advisers have also pointed out that the IL-78 fleet currently in service with the Air Force is relatively new as the last aircraft was inducted as late as 2004. This, analysts say, rules out the argument that a modernised platform is needed by the Air Force. 
The Air Force, on the other hand, is fed up of constant delays in spare parts as well as quality issues with Russian built aircraft. The Russian aircraft, officers say, also did not meet all requirements set in the tender. Senior officials have pointed out that not only does the Airbus aircraft have a larger range but also the ability to carry extra fuel along with a passenger or cargo load. 
While the IAF is very keen on acquiring refueling aircraft at the earliest given the threat environment and the need to deploy fighters on extended missions, the Finance Ministry&#8217;s objection is likely to delay the final signing of the contract.


----------



## sudhir007

Killing combat air trainer (CAT) Project was a mistake IDRW.ORG

Back in 2004 when The State-run aviation major, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) had plans to design and develop a combat trainer jet for the Indian Air Force (IAF).proposed twin-engine jet trainer with enhanced capability ,large wings and fuselage and a hi-tech cockpit for enhanced training capability was rejected by Indian air force and Mod which had made plans to re-order more 66 British-made Hawk advanced jet trainers (AJT), which IAF is in process of been acquired . after five years now the Indian Ministry of Defence put out requests for information (RFI) for advanced jet trainers to meet a requirement of 57 new trainer aircraft, of which the Indian Air Force needs 40 and the Indian Navy, 17, Proposal which has been send to six makers of AJT around the world including BAE . HAL had even submitted a proposal regarding this to Mod and IAF and had promised first prototype in 39 months once go head was given by Government , now after one crash of newly acquired Hawks and pathetic supply of spares by British Aerospace most of the jet are fast becoming Hangar queens in Bidar in karnataka , where they are currently based for Training Young pilots for Indian air force . Lack of aircrafts have effected the pilot training , if the go head was given for Combat air trainer (CAT) Project way back in 2006 we could had some prototypes ready and using the same Saturn AL-55I engine with about 16.9 kN of thrust which currently powers HJT-36 Sitara which will replace the HJT-16 Kiran in its role as a trainer (Stage-2) in the Indian Air Force. CAT would have been positioned between the intermediate jet trainer (IJT) and light combat aircraft (LCA) and could have been way better than imported Hawks ,using similar avionics developed for LCA and IJT-36 could have kept the Development cost of the jet also low and could have been developed as a secondary ground attack aircraft for Indian air force .


----------



## Haanzo

NEW DELHI - India's air force on October 1 announced plans to buy scores of new trainer jets for a new generation of pilots as the rapidly developing country boosts its military capability.

*Air Force chief P.V. Naik said India would buy up to 80 planes from abroad in a deal thought to be worth $5.5 billion, while a similar number would be made by domestic manufacturer Hindustan Aeronautical.*

India in 2004 purchased 66 Hawk trainer jets worth $1.45 billion and Naik said *negotiations were on with British defense equipment firm BAE Systems for additional purchases.
*
India's air force, the fourth largest in the world, has ambitious expansion plans and is currently conducting trials before buying 126 new fighter jets for* $12 billion.*

*"We are modernizing in a very big way," Naik told reporters. "We are looking for a meaner and leaner air force."*

The United States in March approved the sale to New Delhi of eight Boeing anti-submarine aircraft worth $2.1 billion, the largest ever sale of U.S. arms to India.

Indian Air Force Unveils Upgrade Plan - Defense News



IAF ROCKS


----------



## Hulk

Good news, we should buy more, its the need of hour.


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*IAF to phase out HPT-32 trainer aircraft by 2014*

After losing two of its experienced fighter pilot instructors in a trainer aircraft crash in July, the IAF is all set to phase out such jets by 2014, Air Chief Marshal P V Naik said on Thursday.

"The IAF lost two experienced instructors in a fatal crash of HPT-32 this year. We have ordered an inquiry and a study on the aircraft, as we have had a lot of problems since their induction in 1984. We hope to use it only till 2013-14," Naik told reporters here.

HPT-32 or Hindustan Piston Trainer of HAL is IAF's primary aircraft for basic fighter pilot training. Two of IAF's instructors were killed in the mishap near Medak involving this aircraft on July 31 following which the aircraft was grounded leading to a crisis in training.

"I have ordered a special study by Air Vice Marshal Pradeep Singh, an experienced fighter pilot on the problems with HPT-32. Other agencies are also involved in the study," Naik said.

As an alternative, the Air Force chief said the rookie pilots were now being trained on another indigenous HAL aircraft, the Kirans.

"This experiment of training on Kirans has been quite successful. May be, for another year-and-a-half we will continue with this. I am sure by then, we will be able to find an alternative to HPT-32 to continue training unhindered," he added.

Link : IAF to phase out HPT-32 trainer aircraft by 2014: India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.


----------



## shchinese

good news indeed. 

the more you spend, the poorer your people will be. those money could have been better spend to improve your health care/education/roads and etc. 

120+ fighters changes nothing, your capital is within our guided rocket's operational range. keep this in mind, that is the most important factors to consider. 

there is only choice for india: stop being the neo-nazi in asia, stop fighting with all its neighbor countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas-MkII

IAF wants 50 more Sukhois to counter China, Pakistan - India - NEWS - The Times of India

*IAF wants 50 more Sukhois to counter China, Pakistan*


NEW DELHI: With both China and Pakistan bolstering their air combat fleets, IAF is now seeking another 50 Sukhoi-30MKI multi-role "air dominance" 
fighters to cater for any contingency on both the eastern and western fronts. These 50 new Sukhois will in addition to the 230 of these twin-seater fighters already contracted from Russia in three deals worth upwards of $8.5 billion. 

*Having inducted 105 of the 230 Sukhois till now,* IAF has already begun to base these jets in the North-East in a clear move to counter China's rapid modernisation of its armed forces. Incidentally, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd has been directed to complete the manufacture of 140 of the 230 Sukhois under transfer of technology by 2015 at all costs. 

India's "dissuasive deterrence" military posture against China, after all, revolves around the Sukhois as well as the 3,500km nuclear-capable Agni-III missile, which will be ready for operational deployment by 2011, and the 5,000km range Agni-V missile in the pipeline. 

IAF chief Air Chief Marshal P V Naik confirmed to TOI on Thursday that his force was indeed "interested" in acquiring more Sukhois, which will be the mainstay of India's fighter fleet for the forseeable future, to further enhance its combat potential. 

Bombarded by a spate of questions on the military equation vis-a-vis China on day the People's Liberation Army showcased its staggering military might to mark 60 years of communism, ACM Naik said IAF's acquisition of combat capabilities was not "country or adversary-specific". While exuding "confidence" that a repeat of the 1962 conflict was simply "not possible", the IAF chief said, "We need to develop certain capabilities which are required or will be required in the future in tune with India's aspirations." 
IAF, after all, needs to project power as well as have "strategic reach" from Hormuz Strait near Persian Gulf right down to Malacca Strait, which India visualises as its primary area of geopolitical interest. In its quest to emerge as a "strategic aerospace force", IAF has embarked on a major modernisation drive, which ranges from Israeli AWACS and aerostat radars to American C-130J 'Super Hercules' aircraft.


----------



## vkurian

shchinese said:


> good news indeed.
> 
> the more you spend, the poorer your people will be. those money could have been better spend to improve your health care/education/roads and etc.
> 
> 120+ fighters changes nothing, your capital is within our guided rocket's operational range. keep this in mind, that is the most important factors to consider.
> 
> there is only choice for india: stop being the neo-nazi in asia, stop fighting with all its neighbor countries.




Hey hold on...

Who is trying to be a Neo Nazi here.... One who is trying to threaten taiwan ,japan, trying to forcefully occupy indian land and violating NPT by passing on the nuclear technology and becoming the bomb testing labs of rouge nations of the world All know north korea is your illegitmat child .You have generated great wealth by trading with Iran, somalia,sudan or zimbawbe by brushing aside the human right concerns against these countries.

We are spending money on defence within our means and we have not tried to take any land from any of our neibghours or made a show of force.

You should realise whole of china is not shanghai yes you have developed but by building glass walls on your streets you can hide poverty from the glare of media but you must not lie to your self. When you spend trillions on defence you have millions not enough to eat so lets not ignore the log in our eyes and try to point out the speck in others eye.

For either of us to grow we don't need to show the other as small as their is enough room for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ingis

shchinese said:


> good news indeed.
> 
> the more you spend, the poorer your people will be. those money could have been better spend to improve your health care/education/roads and etc.



India has enough money to meet its defence demand and to ensure the economic upliftment of poor people.

The poor people in India are doing fine and Indian policymakers do not need to taunted. Read BBC's very recent article - 

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Rural India powering economic growth

And a country's economy cannot be strong unless there is not much investor confidence. And investor confidence cannot be strong unless the country cannot meet internal and external threats. 

Strong military is necessary for India's strong economy, especially considering the fact that it is surrounded by war-mongering nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shchinese

Ingis said:


> India has enough money to meet its defence demand and to ensure the economic upliftment of poor people.
> 
> The poor people in India are doing fine and Indian policymakers do not need to taunted. Read BBC's very recent article -
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Rural India powering economic growth
> 
> And a country's economy cannot be strong unless there is not much investor confidence. And investor confidence cannot be strong unless the country cannot meet internal and external threats.
> 
> Strong military is necessary for India's strong economy, especially considering the fact that it is surrounded by war-mongering nations.



 I don't watch/read anything from BBC regarding how fancy India is.

it is their intention for using india as a counter measure for china. to do that, they first make you believe you are qualified as such a counter measure. 

no matter how you troll, the truth is given the current gap of economy and technology, whatever you *order*, we can build 3-4x more in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shchinese

vkurian said:


> Hey hold on...
> 
> Who is trying to be a Neo Nazi here.... One who is trying to threaten taiwan ,japan, trying to forcefully occupy indian land and violating NPT by passing on the nuclear technology and becoming the bomb testing labs of rouge nations of the world All know north korea is your illegitmat child .You have generated great wealth by trading with Iran, somalia,sudan or zimbawbe by brushing aside the human right concerns against these countries.
> 
> We are spending money on defence within our means and we have not tried to take any land from any of our neibghours or made a show of force.
> 
> You should realise whole of china is not shanghai yes you have developed but by building glass walls on your streets you can hide poverty from the glare of media but you must not lie to your self. When you spend trillions on defence you have millions not enough to eat so lets not ignore the log in our eyes and try to point out the speck in others eye.
> 
> For either of us to grow we don't need to show the other as small as their is enough room for all.



of course india. 

india is having border disputes with ALL it neighbors. 
had so many different bloody wars with its neighbors. 
india is threating its neighbor with nukes and refuse to sign the NPT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Merilion

shchinese said:


> good news indeed.
> 
> the more you spend, the poorer your people will be. those money could have been better spend to improve your health care/education/roads and etc.
> 
> 120+ fighters changes nothing, your capital is within our guided rocket's operational range. keep this in mind, that is the most important factors to consider.
> 
> there is only choice for india: stop being the neo-nazi in asia, stop fighting with all its neighbor countries.



Dude stick to the topic. Why you want to care about other's health care/education/roads? If you really do, open a new thread in some other section.
The first line of your post is good enough, the rest can be deleted. We all will understand what you really mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## QADRI

shchinese said:


> good news indeed.
> 
> the more you spend, the poorer your people will be. those money could have been better spend to improve your health care/education/roads and etc.
> 
> 120+ fighters changes nothing, your capital is within our guided rocket's operational range. keep this in mind, that is the most important factors to consider.
> 
> there is only choice for india: stop being the neo-nazi in asia, stop fighting with all its neighbor countries.



I totally agree with you dude...even Pakistan is spending more on defence rather then on economy but we are forced to do defence spendings because of our security...If we have no threats from our neighbours then honestly speaking we don't ever want to spend lot of money on defence.


----------



## duhastmish

isnt it great - chinese are afraid of american and russian and indian and europe. lol they are the one directing too much money - on their defence - an 8 days show of their russian copy weapons.

when whole country was put on fullstop. 

how worst their insecurity can get ?????

when we saw the parada it shows everythng - chinese elite class or kings were allowed - where as chinese people were not even allowed to come and see because this defence is not their's but fo those rulers. 

if you call that freedom - when u cant even see your own national parade loool - be happy with it !!!!!! in your cardboard box. which is just waitign for one rain and it all will come down.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## X11

shchinese said:


> good news indeed.
> 
> the more you spend, the poorer your people will be. those money could have been better spend to improve your health care/education/roads and etc.
> 
> 120+ fighters changes nothing, your capital is within our guided rocket's operational range. keep this in mind, that is the most important factors to consider.
> 
> there is only choice for india: stop being the neo-nazi in asia, stop fighting with all its neighbor countries.



120 fighters mean nothing ?

1 fifth gen fighter can easily take down 5-6 4 gen fighters.

In warfare, if you have slightly high technology than your enemy, it can make a difference.

We have better tech weapons than chinese. Chinese weapons are generally not "Made in china" they are "Manufactured in China". You guys know nothing but to steal and copy designs.

Just in case if you dont know, even SU-30 MKI has better capabilities than MKK version which you guys use.

With P-8i..just watch how we fish out your third class subs.

Don't worry about our health care and education, we we improving ourselves.

Number of poor in India has halved since 1990...but it has doubled in China. While people are rich in city, poor chinese in western part are jobless. Google it and find out....if you can't I will give you the links.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ingis

shchinese said:


> I don't watch/read anything from BBC regarding how fancy India is.
> 
> it is their intention for using india as a counter measure for china. to do that, they first make you believe you are qualified as such a counter measure.



In that case, you must no reading/watching 90% of non-Chinese media. 



> no matter how you troll, the truth is given the current gap of economy and technology, whatever you *order*, we can build 3-4x more in China.



India's sole purpose is to build credible military to offset any external military invasion. Agreed that China can build more weapons and has bigger army, but it is going to think several times more now before repeating the 1962 conflict.


----------



## sancho

Talking about C130, what is the status of those aircrafts now? Are they ordered? Also if I'm not wrong they were meant for special operations, so what differences these will have compared to a normal C130?


----------



## sancho

QADRI said:


> I totally agree with you dude...even Pakistan is spending more on defence rather then on economy but we are forced to do defence spendings because of our security...If we have no threats from our neighbours then honestly speaking we don't ever want to spend lot of money on defence.


And now think about it from Indian point of view, with China building ports all over Indian ocan, new infrastructure near Indian border and spying in the bay of Bengal. 
*Don't we have the same right to react to obvious threats for our security?*
All new procurments clearly aims on China and their moves in the last few years (A50 Phalcon will be deployed on eastern border, new MKI squads for eastern and northern border, new ASW ships and aircrafts to counter chinese subs), so be fair and admit that we do nothing else and for the same reasons like you do.


----------



## shchinese

X11 said:


> 120 fighters mean nothing ?
> 
> 1 fifth gen fighter can easily take down 5-6 4 gen fighters.



who is going to sale you the 5th generation fighters? 





X11 said:


> We have better tech weapons than chinese. Chinese weapons are generally not "Made in china" they are "Manufactured in China". You guys know nothing but to steal and copy designs.



yes, yes, YJ missiles, CJ-10, Type-99 tanks are all copied. but can I just ask what are the original names of those weapons? from where? india? 

better tech? trust me, your national IQ distribution will never agree. 

IQ and Global Inequality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



X11 said:


> Just in case if you dont know, even SU-30 MKI has better capabilities than MKK version which you guys use.



We never rely on any russian made weapons. Have a look at the military parade we had yesterday, Su-30 simply didn't have the chance to be considered as a major weapon. 

J-11BS is our answer to your Su-30 crap. you can cry hard as the layout of that aircraf is copied from russia, but engines, radars, missiles are all designed and made in China. 

you can ask your air force men to hold a banner and say "you are not allowed to shut down my aircraft using your J-11BS". 



X11 said:


> With P-8i..just watch how we fish out your third class subs.



if Chinese subs are third class, then it would be interesting to ask the class of those indian subs. 




X11 said:


> Don't worry about our health care and education, we we improving ourselves.
> 
> Number of poor in India has halved since 1990...but it has doubled in China. While people are rich in city, poor chinese in western part are jobless. Google it and find out....if you can't I will give you the links.



 no comment. typical brainwashed belief.


----------



## wangrong

china copy UFO


----------



## navtrek

shchinese said:


> I don't watch/read anything from BBC regarding how fancy India is.
> 
> it is their intention for using india as a counter measure for china. to do that, they first make you believe you are qualified as such a counter measure.
> 
> no matter how you troll, the truth is given the current gap of economy and technology, whatever you *order*, we can build 3-4x more in China.



And we are catching up soon  today you might be ahead but soon we will be there with u


----------



## BATMAN

indianrabbit said:


> Good news, we should buy more, its the need of hour.



You got it all wrong... text in the red say leaner airforce and which is quite sensible.
I wonder if it is because of lessons learned or are there other compelling reasons behind this change of minds!


----------



## gubbi

Please refrain from feeding trolls. There are two very ignorant dimwits with absolutely no knowledge of world affairs, brainwashed in their typical way to look down upon eveything/everyone who are not like them and whose sole purpose is to troll. The color RED drives them nuts! They have absolutely no idea of what they are talking about and inspite of numerous posts and their seniority status, their contributions is NIL, ZILCH, ZERO!!
Dont like their posts, report to the admins but DO NOT FEED THEM! 
Please dont stoop down to their level for they have nothing better to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gubbi

BATMAN said:


> You got it all wrong... text in the red say leaner airforce and which is quite sensible.
> I wonder if it is because of lessons learned or are there other compelling reasons behind this change of minds!



Excellent point. 
With advancements in technology both in house and those being bought, and looking at/learning from operations the world over, the two points you mentioned are quite correct.


----------



## wangrong

navtrek said:


> And we are catching up soon  today you might be ahead but soon we will be there with u



soon......s.......o.......o.............................n...


----------



## shchinese

as usual, when we have such radar photos on internet it only means one thing: we have already mastered better technologies and the one we show you is already considered not that fancy.


----------



## Haanzo

> You got it all wrong... text in the red say leaner airforce and which is quite sensible.
> I wonder if it is because of lessons learned or are there other compelling reasons behind this change of minds!



to put in in simple word LEANER means IAF is going towards largely multirole aircraft in the future phasing out 
MIG-21 as interceptor 
MIG-27 pure A2G
OLD JAGS pure A2G
trainers like hpt-32 
and kirans 
will be phased out for some other platforms like the tucano or the hawk which also act as small a2g platforms

so as these birds go out multirole platforms come in


----------



## QADRI

sancho said:


> And now think about it from Indian point of view, with China building ports all over Indian ocan, new infrastructure near Indian border and spying in the bay of Bengal.
> *Don't we have the same right to react to obvious threats for our security?*
> All new procurments clearly aims on China and their moves in the last few years (A50 Phalcon will be deployed on eastern border, new MKI squads for eastern and northern border, new ASW ships and aircrafts to counter chinese subs), so be fair and admit that we do nothing else and for the same reasons like you do.



Well i am expecting this comment, i was also expecting some blame like Pakistan is doing so thats why india is doing this but i am really surprised that you haven't talked like that....lolz...

well dude this is the whole process going on....China is doing because of USA, USA because of Russia, India because of China, Bangladesh because of India, Pakistan Because of India, Iran because of USA...Super powers like USA, russia and etc, I thnk are responsible for this whole arm race in the world.


----------



## vandemataram

duhastmish said:


> isnt it great - chinese are afraid of american and russian and indian and europe. lol they are the one directing too much money - on their defence - an 8 days show of their russian copy weapons.
> 
> when whole country was put on fullstop.
> 
> how worst their insecurity can get ?????
> 
> when we saw the parada it shows everythng - chinese elite class or kings were allowed - where as chinese people were not even allowed to come and see because this defence is not their's but fo those rulers.
> 
> if you call that freedom - when u cant even see your own national parade loool - be happy with it !!!!!! in your cardboard box. which is just waitign for one rain and it all will come down.



Boom Boom Boom...

Chairman Mao Zindabad !!!

The stupid war cry of the West Bengal CPIM party..in the Sixties...now all holes plugged...


----------



## Peshwa

shchinese said:


> as usual, when we have such radar photos on internet it only means one thing: we have already mastered better technologies and the one we show you is already considered not that fancy.




I wonder why no serious country except Pakistan seems to be interested in Chinese Technology....I mean except for 3rd world, sub-par- exploitable African nations where China is ready to sell weapons for Oil (Instead of Cash)nobody else seems to care much for Made in China equipment......

Such high tech radars and no buyers???.....why is that....I mean the rate at which you guys spit out new missiles/planes/subs etc can only be matched by your reproduction rate.....

Amuse me......


----------



## Peshwa

shchinese said:


> good news indeed.
> 
> the more you spend, the poorer your people will be. those money could have been better spend to improve your health care/education/roads and etc.
> 
> 120+ fighters changes nothing, your capital is within our guided rocket's operational range. keep this in mind, that is the most important factors to consider.
> 
> there is only choice for india: stop being the neo-nazi in asia, stop fighting with all its neighbor countries.



Maybe you're right, India is spending too much on toys.....

Or better yet, instead of spending the money on defence equipment, why not just spend it on Tibetian Youth Guerillas and Uighirs and start an insurgency in Tibet and Xinjiang, China.....best way to defeat your enemy is by weakening his foundation......
We probably cant match you in defence, but trust me the above we can do......


----------



## Tejas-MkII

IAF fighter squadrons to rise to 42 by 2022: Antony - India - NEWS - The Times of India

*IAF fighter squadrons to rise to 42 by 2022: Antony*
PTI 18 February 2009, 07:11pm IST


NEW DELHI: Defence minister A K Antony on Wednesday said that by the end of the 13th Plan period, Indian Air Force's combat fleet would be of 42 
squadrons, which is more than the strength sanctioned by the government. 

"During the period 2007-2022, the strength at the end of 11th, 12th and 13th Plan periods is expected to increase to 35.5, 35 and 42 squadrons respectively," Antony said in a written reply to a query in Rajya Sabha. 

Government has sanctioned the IAF to have a total of 39.5 squadrons of fighter aircraft. 

He said that the Air Force will reach the peak of strength with the induction of Su-30 MKIs, Jaguars, Medium Multi-role Combat Aircraft (M-MRCA), Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) and the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA). 

Antony said at the beginning of the 11th Plan period, the force had only 32 squadrons. 

Defence minister added that the IAF was in the process of carrying out upgrades in its existing fleet of Mirage 2000, MiG 21, MiG 27, MiG 29 and Jaguar fighter aircraft and adding force multipliers such as the Airborne Early Warning and Control Systems (AWACS) and mid-air refueling aircraft. 

Antony said that induction of new aircraft and replacement of existing aircraft as well as enhancing operational capabilities to meet the prevailing threat scenario were an ongoing process in the force. 

*Replying to another question, he said the LCA would be inducted in the IAF by 2010-11.*


----------



## Tejas-MkII

^^^^^

It should be 80-90 ,42 by 2022 will be understatment...


----------



## Reddy

NEW DELHI: Decks have now been cleared for India to order another batch of MiG-29Ks after the specially-designed maritime fighters underwent 
successful flight-deck trials from Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov in the Barents Sea on September 28-29. 

Defence ministry sources said the fresh order for 29 more MiG-29Ks from Russia for around Rs 5,380 crore (around $1.12 billion) will "soon'' be sent to the Cabinet Committee of Security for the final approval. 

These jets will be in addition to 16 MiG-29Ks already contracted through the initial $1.5-billion Admiral Gorshkov package deal, which earmarked $974 million for the aircraft carrier's refit and the rest for the fighters, inked in January 2004. 

While the military asymmetry with China is quite stark, aircraft carrier operations is one particular arena in which India is ahead of its much larger neighbour. 

Grappling it may be with only 11 Sea Harrier jump-jets now, India's solitary aircraft carrier, the 28,000-tonne INS Viraat, has just undergone an 18-month life extension refit to ensure it can run smoothly for another five years. 

China, in contrast, does not have an aircraft carrier. But it's furiously working to build them, apart from refurbishing the former Soviet Kuznetsov-class carrier Varyag and seeking to buy Su-33 carrier-borne fighters from Russia. 

India, of course, will get the fully-refurbished Gorshkov only by early-2013, with New Delhi and Moscow likely to agree to a revised refit cost of around $2.6 billion. The first four of the contracted 16 MiG-29Ks, however, will touch down in India in October-November this year. 

Though the fresh order for 29 more MiG-29Ks was cleared by Defence Acquisitions Council, chaired by defence minister A K Antony, quite some time ago, it was hanging fire since the fighters developed for India were still to be tested for take-offs and landings on an aircraft carrier. 

"India wanted the MiG-29Ks to be proven in carrier-deck operations before inking the follow-on order for 29 more fighters...it was critical. Now, only a few weapon trials of MiG-29Ks are left,'' said a source. 

MiG-29Ks will operate from both 44,570-tonne Gorshkov -- rechristened INS Vikramaditya after India has already paid $602 million for its refit -- as well as the 40,000-tonne indigenous aircraft carrier being built at the Cochin Shipyard, which should roll out by 2014-2015. 

Armed with eight types of air-to-air missiles, including extended range BVR (beyond visual range) missiles, as well as 25 air-to-surface weapons for land-attack missions, the MiG-29Ks will provide the Navy with a lethal punch on the high seas. 

The jets will also be capable of mid-air refuelling from IL-78 tankers as well as other MiG-29Ks under `buddy-tanking'. While 12 of the first 16 fighters will be the single-seat `K' variants, the other four will be twin-seater `KUB' trainer versions. Similarly, four of the next 29 jets will be `KUB' trainer versions. 

To prepare for MiG-29Ks, 10 Indian naval pilots have already undergone training on them, even as shore-based training facilities have been established at INS Hansa in Goa. 

Moreover, some naval pilots have also trained on the MiG-29s flown by IAF, while a few others have done courses in the US on combat manoeuvres undertaken from aircraft carriers under a $26 million agreement. 

All this is needed since Indian naval pilots do not have the experience of `conventional' fighters like MiG-29Ks, which land on ship decks with arrestor wires. The `unconventional' Sea Harrier jump-jets in use land vertically on INS Viraat.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ingis

Th MiG-29Ks are surely a beauty and a lethal fighter jet - 































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

Tejas-MkII said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> It should be 80-90 ,42 by 2022 will be understatment...



IF we keep all our old planes including the MIG-21 then ya we can try to get 80 squadrons but no body wants mig-21 anymore. so lets just have 40 squadrons of respectable/modern fighter aircraft.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

*India to place all MiG 29s along Pak border*

To step up its air defence capabilities, Indian Air Force (IAF) has decided to station all its MiG 29 squadrons at Adampur that is the second largest air force base in the country.

The Adampur Air Force station, which is also known as home of MiG 29s, already has two frontline fighter squadrons and will see another squadron moving from Jamnagar in Gujarat soon.

"We consider ourselves to be a strategic air power establishment of the IAF in the western sector, ever ready for operations. We are fully geared up to operate in any given time frame like any other Air Force stations of the country," said Air Commodore HS Arora, Air Officer Commanding of the Adampur air base


----------



## hack

What this means is that the Navy does not have much faith in the naval version of the LCA. The Mig 29 cannot be used from the INS viraat. So that means the new aircraft's will fill up both the indigenous carrier as well as INS Vikramaditya.So NO place for the Naval LCA.

Maybe it is time to cut the loses on the LCA program.No shame in that,pretty much all countries in the world who have attempted to build fighter aircrafts have had failures.With the lessons learnt on the LCA,a new aircraft program can be started.


----------



## navtrek

hack said:


> What this means is that the Navy does not have much faith in the naval version of the LCA. The Mig 29 cannot be used from the INS viraat. So that means the new aircraft's will fill up both the indigenous carrier as well as INS Vikramaditya.So NO place for the Naval LCA.
> 
> Maybe it is time to cut the loses on the LCA program.No shame in that,pretty much all countries in the world who have attempted to build fighter aircrafts have had failures.With the lessons learnt on the LCA,a new aircraft program can be started.



Our it might also mean that the LCA program is taking time. So with the present interest of the navy in mind the govt is going ahead with more mig 29 

LCA cannot be regarded as a failure it might have taken time with lots of cost over runs but its an amazing plane to fly.


----------



## navtrek

More pictures of this beautiful beast


----------



## hack

navtrek said:


> Our it might also mean that the LCA program is taking time. So with the present interest of the navy in mind the govt is going ahead with more mig 29
> 
> LCA cannot be regarded as a failure it might have taken time with lots of cost over runs but its an amazing plane to fly.



Are you kidding me..the deliveries of the Mig 29 K will be finished only by 2015 when the indigenous carrier is supposed to be in service. So if the LCA is not in service even by then, when will it be in service...2030?

When you see a lemon,you should recognize a lemon. The LCA is a lemon.


----------



## Ingis

hack said:


> Are you kidding me..the deliveries of the Mig 29 K will be finished only by 2015 when the indigenous carrier is supposed to be in service. So if the LCA is not in service even by then, when will it be in service...2030?
> 
> When you see a lemon,you should recognize a lemon. The LCA is a lemon.



Actually, the delay of LCA could be a blessing in disguise for India. After all, the MiG-29K is more than a capable fighter-jet.

India has always loved the MiG-29s. We were the first international customer of this jet and have invested heavily on its modernization.


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Born In The USA

*Building Friendships*
_Indian Air Force Participates In Red Flag
By Eric Hehs_



Every fighter pilot's dream is to come to Red Flag. This is a very famous exercise. It helps to fly in a different environment, to fly away from home, to fly in what we call large force engagements. The exercise exposes our air force to different aircraftaircraft we are not used to flying with and against.
 Air Marshal Pradeep Vasant Naik, vice chief of air staff, Indian Air Force

Dream became reality for a large contingent of Indian Air Force personnel last August as they deployed eight Su-30MKI fighters to the United States to participate in Red Flag 08-4 exercises at Nellis AFB, Nevada. The deployment, a first for the Indian Air Force, reflects the warming relationship between India and the United States.

"The United States and India have been partners for a long time with a make-and-break relationship," said Air Marshal Naik, who visited his personnel at Nellis. "We have been close and far and close and far. I am very glad that we are in a phase of getting closer and closer together."



Lt. Gen. Loyd Utterback, USAF, commander of the 13th Air Force, also addressed the Indian contingent. "The USAF and IAF together form an incredible team," he said. "We have been planning to get the Indian Air Force team to Red Flag for some time. Our plans have now materializedfor peace and security in South Asia. I am looking forward to working with you more."

The eight Su-30MKI fighters from 20 Squadron, based at Lohegaon Air Force Station in Pune just southeast of Mumbai, represent the most modern fighters in the Indian Air Force. The Su-30s were accompanied to the United States by two Ilyushin Il-78 tanker aircraft from 78 Squadron of Agra Air Force Station in Agra (southeast of New Delhi) and one Ilyushin Il-76 transport aircraft from 44 Squadron based at Sonegaon Air Force Station in Nagpur in central India.

Before arriving at Nellis, the Indians completed a two-week work-up phase with the US Air Force at Mountain Home AFB, Idaho, where they flew more than 100 sorties with F-15 pilots from the 366th Fighter Wing at Mountain Home and the 85th Test and Evaluation Squadron from Eglin AFB, Florida, and with F-16 pilots from the 18th Aggressor Squadron at Eielson AFB, Alaska. The sorties consisted of air defense missions, offensive counter-air operations, large force engagements, and dynamic targeting. The flights familiarized the Indians with Western standards for communication and battle management.

Red Flag flying exercises formally began at Nellis on 10 August with initial briefings and mission planning by the participating air forces occurring the week before. The Indians were not the only international participants in Red Flag 08-4. The French Air Force brought four Rafales, and the Republic of Korea Air Force brought twelve F-15Ks. US participants included F-15s from the 125th Fighter Wing, the Florida Air National Guard unit at Jacksonville IAP; from the 85th TES at Eglin; and from the 65th Aggressor Squadron at Nellis. Participating F-16s came from Nellis's own 422nd Test and Evaluation Squadron and 64th Aggressor Squadron

Red Flag is a realistic combat training exercise involving the air forces of the United States and its allies. The exercise is conducted on the 15,000-square-mile Nevada Test and Training Range, north of Las Vegas. Red Flag is one of a series of advanced training programs administered by the US Air Force Warfare Center and the 414th Combat Training Squadron at Nellis.

The two-week exercise is held several times throughout the year. By integrating the participants into large strike packages and flying them against Red forceshighly trained adversaries flying F-15 and F-16 fightersthe realism of Red Flag is unmatched by any other exercise. Participating units complete several thousand sorties.

The simulated air war involved the IAF's Su-30 aircraft participating in a variety of roles but predominately in the suppression of enemy air defense missions.

Many of the IAF pilots were junior ranking officers identified and specially trained in India more than one year before being deployed to the United States for Red Flag participation. "The younger aircrews will stay in the fleet much longer than our senior pilots so that our air force will benefit from their Red Flag experiences and exposure for a longer duration," explained Group Capt. Ajay Rathore, exercise coordinator for the IAF. "They have done a marvelous job taking on this large responsibility."

The IAF pilots deployed to Red Flag represented more than themselves. They represented the entire Indian Air Force. "We want to exemplify the highest levels of professionalism," said Group Capt. Diptendu Choudhury, the team leader for the IAF. "We are acutely aware that everyone is watching us as we deal with different languages, platforms, and technologies. But we must still perform as part of a larger team. To that end, we have done exceedingly well."

The professionalism IAF pilots presented reflected well on the IAF. "The Indian Air Force is a world-class air force with great aircraft, great pilots, and great leadership," said Capt. Marcus Wilson, an Aggressor pilot at Nellis and the team chief for the exercise. "Red Flag afforded an excellent opportunity for the US Air Force and Indian Air Force to integrate our assets in a training environment. We would like to have the IAF back as a regular participant."

The prime minister of India set several national objectives for participating in Red Flag to reflect India's zone of influence increasing beyond its mainland. "We want to see if we are capable of projecting power over long distances," explained Naik. "We want to see if our logistic and administrative abilities could support such a large number of people so far away from home." IAF's success at Red Flag is ¬credited to the careful planning by a lot of people back home in India. "Red Flag allows us to evaluate how good we are in large force engagements with aircraft India does not operate," added Naik. "Overall, I am very satisfied with the results."

Code One Magazine: Building Friendships Volume 24 Number 1 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hack

Jesus..I just realized the the additional Mig 29K's will cost around 40 million dollars each.That's the price of a Sukhoi 30 MKI!!


----------



## gogbot

I wish there was another briefing about what was happening at red flag.


----------



## sudhir007

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::



In a move to beef up air defence capabilities, the Indian Air Force (IAF) is going to station all its MiG 29 squadrons at Adampur Air Force Base in Punjab. 



The IAF also plans to induct upgraded MiG 29 aircraft sometime next year. The first lot of six upgraded MiG 29s is expected to reach Adampur by mid-2010, said an Air Force officer. 



&#8220;We consider ourselves to be a strategic air power establishment of the IAF in the western sector, ever ready for operations. We are fully geared up to operate in any given time frame like any other Air Force station of the country,&#8221; said Air Commodore H S Arora, Air Officer Commanding of the Adampur air base. 



The Adampur base, the second largest IAF base in the country, already has two frontline fighter squadrons and will see another squadron moving from Jamnagar in Gujarat soon. 



The IAF is also working on extending the service life of MiG 29s from 25 to 40 years, for which the Russian Aircraft Corporation MiG has signed a contract with the MoD to upgrade over 60 fighters in service with the IAF since 1980. The upgrade is taking place under the $950-million contract signed in March 2008.


----------



## sudhir007

hack said:


> Jesus..I just realized the the additional Mig 29K's will cost around 40 million dollars each.That's the price of a Sukhoi 30 MKI!!


No my dear friend today MKI cost around 55-60 Million dollars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AVIAN

hack said:


> Are you kidding me..the deliveries of the Mig 29 K will be finished only by 2015 when the indigenous carrier is supposed to be in service. So if the LCA is not in service even by then, when will it be in service...2030?
> 
> When you see a lemon,you should recognize a lemon. The LCA is a lemon.



Oh my god, another ignorant soul. IN has already projected the need for LCA tejas and that is the reason why Naval version of Tejas is taking shape at HAL. Extra delivery of Mig-29K's was already on the table much before five years when Admiral Gorhkov was negotiated.


----------



## Ingis

Some more data about the MiG-29K - 

Take-off weight, kg: normal 18,550; max 24,500

Powerplant: RD-33&#1052;&#1050;

Afterburning thrust, kgf: 2 &#1093; 9,000

Max g-load: 8.0

Max airspeed, km/h
at ground level: 1,400
at high altitude: 2,100 

Service ceiling, km: 17.5

Flight range, km:
w/o EFT: 2,000 
with 3 &#1093; EFT: 3,000

Max external payload
with 3 &#1093; EFT and one in-flight refuelling, kg: 6,500

Rosoboronexport cataloque Aircraft


----------



## bigmoneymaker

just recently after i surfed the forums so i discovered that indians are so despicxxxx!!! when facing pakistan they weilded their big sticks threatening the people to submit to him, and by this way india subdued the surrounding immediate weak neighbours to make him the unchallengeable big brother!!!
But when facing china, it pretended to be the innocent victim to draw international sympathy to gain aids and assistance to contain china. such weaklixx.. if you dont want to confront with china, then dont make any aggressive stance to your neighbours or someday you shall get your retribution. the one oppresses others may get oppressed by stronger one eventually..stop this vicious cycle of hatred, if you truly has the will to abandon the hegemonic mindset !!! just a piece of sincere advice.

firstly, the aids may include the tot by another advanced country when you are still unable to probe or reverse engineering by yourself on your own brainpower and efforts. in such case , aids in form of the rewards of tech and political support is much needed.

secondly, geopolitic is a mere concept introduced by the west to create distrust between traditional neighbouring countries in asia..dont you see eu are united to play at the victims believing this? even a bigger country can have political amnesty to her weaker neighbours in need of help and development, you know only about fighting each other?

thirdly, will you believe a smaller and weaker country will become more aggressive than the bigger ones?? even if the smaller ones may have gained the support from one superpower? or the propaganda by your free media of making yourselves innocent prevailing in your minds??


----------



## Tejas-MkII

http://www.forceindia.net/coverstory7.aspx

On Fast-Track 
Long overdue plans take shape 

By Prasun K. Sengupta 

Since the past two years the market for new-generation radars in India has been witnessing double-digit growth rates over the next five years as all three armed services have begun implementing their respective long-overdue plans for upgrading and expanding their surveillance envelopes, be it for airspace surveillance in search of airborne targets (like manned aircraft, ballistic and cruise missiles, attack helicopters and unmanned aerial vehicles), or coastal surveillance or ground surveillance. The Indian Air Force&#8217;s (IAF) is presently developing a layered, hardened and in-depth air defence command, control and communications network, called integrated air command, control and communications system (IACCCS), which will be a robust, survivable network-centric C4I3 infrastructure that will receive direct real-time feeds from existing space-based overhead reconnaissance satellites, ground-based and aerostat-mounted ballistic missile early warning radars and, and the first three A-50E PHALCON manned airborne early warning & control (AEW & C) platforms. The IACCCS will also coordinate the early warning and response aspects of a layered two-tier ballistic missile defence (BMD) network that is now in an advanced stage of development. 

For ensuring all-weather low- and medium-level airspace surveillance, *the IAF by 2016 will be acquiring 67 new low-level air transportable radars (LLTR) like the DRDO-developed and Bharat Electronics Ltd-built &#8216;Rohini&#8217; S-band multi-function medium-range surveillance radar (MMSR), THALESRaytheon Systems-built Ground Master 400 LLTRs, plus 18 long-range EL/M-2082 3-D active phased-array airspace surveillance radars and an additional nine EL/M-2083 aerostat-mounted active phased-array radars built* by the ELTA Systems subsidiary of Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) to add to the three that were delivered in 2004. 


To date, a total of *37 &#8216;Rohini&#8217; MMSRs have been ordered by the IAF, of which seven of them, worth Rs 2.75 billion *have been delivered since August last year. Last August, the follow-on *30 MMSRs were ordered under a Rs 20.01 billion contract awarded to prime contractor BEL*. The contract for an initial *20 Ground Master 400 LLTRs is valued at USD 100 million.* The radar, developed by Thales Air Systems in Limours, France, in partnership with the company&#8217;s Surface Radar business unit in Hengelo, The Netherlands, is a fully digital solid-state 3-D radar that operates in a 400MHz-wide band between 2.9GHz and 3.3 GHz (high S-band). It comprises a rotating antenna that operates at 10rpm, so that every six seconds the full volume is scanned using the radar&#8217;s multi-beam scanning principle (in which more than 10 vertically-stacked receive beams are covering the entire air defence elevation coverage). *Instrumented range is 250 nautical miles, detection range against small targets is 200 nautical miles, and the radar is effective up to an altitude of 100,000 feet. The radar is credited with range accuracy of 50 metres, an azimuth accuracy of 0.3 degrees and an altitude accuracy of 2,000 feet at 100 nautical miles distance*. Resolution in range is given as 200 metres and as 3 degrees in azimuth. The radar features electronic stabilisation between -6 and +5 degrees. Ground Master 400&#8217;s mean time between failures is 3,000 hours and a maintenance downtime per year is 30 hours. Maintenance periods can be planned to take place four times/year. Overall, the system fits in a single 20-feet ISO container weighing 10 tons) that can be air-lifted in C-130J-size aircraft, or as an external load underneath a CH-47F Chinook helicopter. When deployed on site, the radar can be connected to operate as part of a networked air defence organisation and can be controlled from a remote location.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

http://www.forceindia.net/coverstory2.aspx

Giant Leap
Winds of change envelope the HAL Nasik division
A FORCE Report



Ojhar (Nasik): The transformation underway in the Indian Air Force is rapidly changing the HAL Nasik division as well. On an exclusive visit to the division, it was not difficult for the FORCE team to notice the sudden spurt of technology that has come here, and how it is being harnessed in a cost-effective and timely fashion. The Su-30MKI transfer of technology is a giant leap from anything that has been done here since the HAL Nasik division was established in 1964 to license-produce the MiG-21FL aircraft and K-13 missiles. Over the years, the division has jocularly been referred to as the Russian division as all subsequently licensed-produced Soviet Union and Russian aircraft have been made there. A mini-Russian township exists within the complex and the village Ojhar where the division is located is called Ojhar-MiG. As if by a providential coincidence, spectacular changes within the HAL complex have affected the surroundings as well. Wineries meeting global standards dot the landscape around the HAL township; a visit to the Renaissance winery close to the HAL factory will be a complementary experience for wine lovers.

Since 2002, many massive buildings have been added to the HAL Nasik Aircraft Manufacturing Division (AMD) to,... 

produce the Su-30MKI. In terms of technology strides, Su-30MKI is a fourth generation plus aircraft, with twin-engine and twin&#8211;cockpit, 12 hard points for weapons, thrust vectoring engine,air to air refuelling capability, and with a liberal use of titanium for machining, forming, welding, chemical milling and so on. *The perception in people&#8217;s mind is that license production means that complete aircraft kits come from Russia. All that HAL does is puts them together. This is incorrect. In effect, complete designs of Su-30MKI have been given by Russia which has supplied raw material also. Thereafter, in four phases, the AMD is manufacturing the aircraft from supplied raw material. At each stage, Russian supervisors, as per the contract, are available at hand to assess that the work is being done to specifications.* The only exception to this are certain items like the undercarriage and ejection seats where Russia has not transferred technology; it has been mutually agreed that doing so would lead to project delays. While HAL officials at AMD were tight-lipped, *it is well known that HAL will manufacture a total of 140 aircraft of which nearly 50 have already been handed over to the customer (IAF). Considering that work on Phase IV (see interview) started beginning this year, by manufacturing a total of 110 complete aircraft from raw material,* HAL will indeed accumulate enormous experience in making the state-of-the-art Su-30MKI. As the FORCE team was taken around the workshops and assembly line, it was clear that from the top to bottom, all HAL employees working on Su-30MKI are conscious of handling new technologies. 

PS: Now ,140 is to be made by HAL,out of this 50 already done(140-50=90),but they are going to manufacture 110 complete AC from this year begining....

any way if they manufacture 110 then total 160 is done by HAL..which increase the current order of 230 to 250 and if we add further possible order of 50 ....then its bingooo *300*


----------



## Born In The USA

*India to order 29 more MiG-29Ks 
*

New Delhi: Struggling Russian design bureau RAC MiG may indeed look forward to a happier ending for 2009 with unconfirmed reports suggesting that India may have cleared the purchase of another batch of 29 MiG-29Ks - a naval version of the MiG-29 - after the India-specific fighter underwent a successful flight-deck trials from Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov in the Barents Sea at the end of September.

According to reports, the fresh order would cost the public exchequer around Rs5,380 crore (approx. $1.12 billion) and would "soon'' be sent to the Cabinet Committee of Security for sanction.

The new order would be in addition to 16 MiG-29Ks already contracted through the initial $1.5-billion Admiral Gorshkov package deal. While 12 of the first 16 fighters will be the single-seat `K' variants, the other four will be twin-seater `KUB' trainer versions.

Similarly, four of the next batch of 29 will be `KUB' trainer versions. 

The first four of the contracted 16 MiG-29Ks will arrive in India sometime between now and November.

Apparently, the fresh order for 29 more MiG-29Ks was cleared by Defence Acquisitions Council, chaired by defence minister AK Antony, quite some time ago, but the decision was kept pending as the fighter was yet to be tested for landings and take-offs from a carrier deck. This took place at the end of last month with a delegation from the Indian Navy in attendance to witness the event. The MiG-29K is now due to complete weapon trials before shipment to India begins.

The MiG-29Ks will operate from both the 44,570-tonne Gorshkov -- rechristened INS Vikramaditya - as well as the 40,000-tonne Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC) being built at the Cochin Shipyard, due for induction in the period 2014-2015.

The refurbished Adm Gorshkov is not expected to be inducted before 2012.

The MiG-29Ks can carry eight types of air-to-air missiles, including extended range BVR (beyond visual range) missiles, as well as 25 air-to-surface weapons for land-attack missions.

Though not as advanced as the MiG-35, currently in contention for the IAF's 126-aircraft multi-role medium range combat aircraft (MMRCA) tender, the MiG-29K is reputed to be a very close cousin with capabilities more advanced than the IAFs current crop of MiG29s. It will boast of a more advanced radar, as well as special coatings of materials that will reduce its radar cross signature 4-5 times, as compared to the standard version of the MiG-29.

The jets will also be capable of mid-air refuelling from IL-78 tankers.

MiG RAC has battled through tough times over the last decade or so with no domestic military orders as well as well as a well publicised foreign cancellation when Algeria cancelled its order of MiG-29s claiming the aircraft supplied were sub-standard.

Subsequent domestic inquiries have absolved MiG RAC from blame and the cancelled order was adjusted through placements with the Russian Air Force. The design bureau is now coming back into its own with a revived order for MiG-31s from Russia as well as other countries and a hopeful scenario with respect to the IAF's MMRCA tender where it has a re-designated MiG-35 in contention. 

domain-b.com : India to order 29 more MiG-29Ks


----------



## Chanakyaa

just recently after i surfed the forums so i discovered that indians are so despicxxxx!!! when facing pakistan they weilded their big sticks threatening the people to submit to him, and by this way india subdued the surrounding immediate weak neighbours to make him the unchallengeable big brother!!!
But when facing china, it pretended to be the innocent victim to draw


> international sympathy to gain aids and assistance to contain china. such weaklixx.. if you dont want to confront with china, then dont make any aggressive stance to your neighbours or someday you shall get your retribution. the one oppresses others may get oppressed by stronger one eventually..stop this vicious cycle of hatred, if you truly has the will to abandon the hegemonic mindset !!! just a piece of sincere advice.



You know Copy Paste Extremely Well ( for i saw this content atleast Thrice ) .. But Be Creative. 
Copying is Good, But come on spare this Forum atleast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa

Born In The USA said:


> *India to order 29 more MiG-29Ks
> *
> 
> New Delhi: Struggling Russian design bureau RAC MiG may indeed look forward to a happier ending for 2009 with unconfirmed reports suggesting that India may have cleared the purchase of another batch of 29 MiG-29Ks - a naval version of the MiG-29 - after the India-specific fighter underwent a successful flight-deck trials from Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov in the Barents Sea at the end of September.
> 
> According to reports, the fresh order would cost the public exchequer around Rs5,380 crore (approx. $1.12 billion) and would "soon'' be sent to the Cabinet Committee of Security for sanction.
> 
> The new order would be in addition to 16 MiG-29Ks already contracted through the initial $1.5-billion Admiral Gorshkov package deal. While 12 of the first 16 fighters will be the single-seat `K' variants, the other four will be twin-seater `KUB' trainer versions.
> 
> Similarly, four of the next batch of 29 will be `KUB' trainer versions.
> 
> The first four of the contracted 16 MiG-29Ks will arrive in India sometime between now and November.
> 
> Apparently, the fresh order for 29 more MiG-29Ks was cleared by Defence Acquisitions Council, chaired by defence minister AK Antony, quite some time ago, but the decision was kept pending as the fighter was yet to be tested for landings and take-offs from a carrier deck. This took place at the end of last month with a delegation from the Indian Navy in attendance to witness the event. The MiG-29K is now due to complete weapon trials before shipment to India begins.
> 
> The MiG-29Ks will operate from both the 44,570-tonne Gorshkov -- rechristened INS Vikramaditya - as well as the 40,000-tonne Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC) being built at the Cochin Shipyard, due for induction in the period 2014-2015.
> 
> The refurbished Adm Gorshkov is not expected to be inducted before 2012.
> 
> The MiG-29Ks can carry eight types of air-to-air missiles, including extended range BVR (beyond visual range) missiles, as well as 25 air-to-surface weapons for land-attack missions.
> 
> Though not as advanced as the MiG-35, currently in contention for the IAF's 126-aircraft multi-role medium range combat aircraft (MMRCA) tender, the MiG-29K is reputed to be a very close cousin with capabilities more advanced than the IAFs current crop of MiG29s. It will boast of a more advanced radar, as well as special coatings of materials that will reduce its radar cross signature 4-5 times, as compared to the standard version of the MiG-29.
> 
> The jets will also be capable of mid-air refuelling from IL-78 tankers.
> 
> MiG RAC has battled through tough times over the last decade or so with no domestic military orders as well as well as a well publicised foreign cancellation when Algeria cancelled its order of MiG-29s claiming the aircraft supplied were sub-standard.
> 
> Subsequent domestic inquiries have absolved MiG RAC from blame and the cancelled order was adjusted through placements with the Russian Air Force. The design bureau is now coming back into its own with a revived order for MiG-31s from Russia as well as other countries and a hopeful scenario with respect to the IAF's MMRCA tender where it has a re-designated MiG-35 in contention.
> 
> domain-b.com : India to order 29 more MiG-29Ks



I personally feel India should go for the Su-33 for its Navel Use or Rafale if Possible.


----------



## sancho

hack said:


> What this means is that the Navy does not have much faith in the naval version of the LCA. The Mig 29 cannot be used from the INS viraat. So that means the new aircraft's will fill up both the indigenous carrier as well as INS Vikramaditya.So NO place for the Naval LCA.
> 
> Maybe it is time to cut the loses on the LCA program.No shame in that,pretty much all countries in the world who have attempted to build fighter aircrafts have had failures.With the lessons learnt on the LCA,a new aircraft program can be started.


It was always intended to use N-LCA alongside a bigger fighter, so that is not surprising. The only sad point is, that IN still consider about N-LCA and wasting money for it's development. I think it's mainly for the pride of an indigenous carrier aircraft, even though it is not a capable one.


----------



## manojb

Source: ChamorroBible.org: Tumaiguine (Enero) 2007, Marcos 13:24-37. Manguaguan na Palabran Si Yuus - God's Precious Words


----------



## gubbi

XiNiX said:


> I personally feel India should go for the Su-33 for its Navel Use or Rafale if Possible.



The Russians themselves are retiring their fleet of Su-33s by 2015 and replacing them with MiG-29Ks - a true multi-role platform compared to the Su-33, on their aircraft carrier Kuznetzov!
Mig29Ks along with LCA-N are a better choice for IN requirements imho. 
Rafales are already in the MMRCA competition. Though they are operational from USN and French aircraft carriers, they haven't been fully integrated, they have limited operational service and rely heavily on M2K-Ds for lasing their targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA

*AWACS showcased during Air Force Day dress rehearsal*






Hindan (UP), Oct 6 (PTI) For the first time, the Indian Air Force today displayed its newly-inducted eye-in-the-sky Phalcon Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AWACS) at a fly past here.

Bad weather over the National Capital Region forced the IAF to cut down on its planned aerial display over Hindan air base in Ghaziabad during the full dress-rehearsal of the Air Force Day parade to be held on October 8 as the frontline fighter aircraft such as Sukhoi and Mirage 2000 could not fly-past over the venue.

During the dress-rehearsal, Senior Air Staff Officer of the Western Air Command Air Marshal K S Karnik inspected the parade.

IAF's 'Surya Kiran' aerobatics team on Kiran MkII trainer aircraft and the 'Sarang' helicopter aerobatics team on their ALH Dhruv helicopters performed their stunts during the parade today.

fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatech

Tejas-MkII said:


> FORCE - A Complete News Magazine on National Security - Defence Magazine
> 
> Giant Leap
> Winds of change envelope the HAL Nasik division
> A FORCE Report
> 
> 
> 
> Ojhar (Nasik): The transformation underway in the Indian Air Force is rapidly changing the HAL Nasik division as well. On an exclusive visit to the division, it was not difficult for the FORCE team to notice the sudden spurt of technology that has come here, and how it is being harnessed in a cost-effective and timely fashion. The Su-30MKI transfer of technology is a giant leap from anything that has been done here since the HAL Nasik division was established in 1964 to license-produce the MiG-21FL aircraft and K-13 missiles. Over the years, the division has jocularly been referred to as the Russian division as all subsequently licensed-produced Soviet Union and Russian aircraft have been made there. A mini-Russian township exists within the complex and the village Ojhar where the division is located is called Ojhar-MiG. As if by a providential coincidence, spectacular changes within the HAL complex have affected the surroundings as well. Wineries meeting global standards dot the landscape around the HAL township; a visit to the Renaissance winery close to the HAL factory will be a complementary experience for wine lovers.
> 
> Since 2002, many massive buildings have been added to the HAL Nasik Aircraft Manufacturing Division (AMD) to,...
> 
> produce the Su-30MKI. In terms of technology strides, Su-30MKI is a fourth generation plus aircraft, with twin-engine and twin&#8211;cockpit, 12 hard points for weapons, thrust vectoring engine,air to air refuelling capability, and with a liberal use of titanium for machining, forming, welding, chemical milling and so on. *The perception in people&#8217;s mind is that license production means that complete aircraft kits come from Russia. All that HAL does is puts them together. This is incorrect. In effect, complete designs of Su-30MKI have been given by Russia which has supplied raw material also. Thereafter, in four phases, the AMD is manufacturing the aircraft from supplied raw material. At each stage, Russian supervisors, as per the contract, are available at hand to assess that the work is being done to specifications.* The only exception to this are certain items like the undercarriage and ejection seats where Russia has not transferred technology; it has been mutually agreed that doing so would lead to project delays. While HAL officials at AMD were tight-lipped, *it is well known that HAL will manufacture a total of 140 aircraft of which nearly 50 have already been handed over to the customer (IAF). Considering that work on Phase IV (see interview) started beginning this year, by manufacturing a total of 110 complete aircraft from raw material,* HAL will indeed accumulate enormous experience in making the state-of-the-art Su-30MKI. As the FORCE team was taken around the workshops and assembly line, it was clear that from the top to bottom, all HAL employees working on Su-30MKI are conscious of handling new technologies.
> 
> PS: Now ,140 is to be made by HAL,out of this 50 already done(140-50=90),but they are going to manufacture 110 complete AC from this year begining....
> 
> any way if they manufacture 110 then total 160 is done by HAL..which increase the current order of 230 to 250 and if we add further possible order of 50 ....then its bingooo *300*



what's going to happen to the production line after remaining 110 have been delivered. The experience gained during the production.
Shall we use them to do on top R&D like many countries does after a TOT and keep producing better things. Or we just let the experiences die. Do we have some visionaries or enthusiasts who has planned something regarding this?

Little off topic but we have let excellent companies die because of lack of vision and involvement of politics. Look at C-DOT in telecom or Air india in aviation where it used to be and its reputation around the world during the initial years . Other foreign companies have come up much later than these and became market leaders. If we have gained experience in supersonic and hypersonic BrahMos, why our Nirbhay still has to be subsonic ?

Our case has been our companies do good till led by some good visionary and good organisational structure like ISRO. Else barely there is an innovation in many years.


----------



## beckham

Mikoyan MiG-29K (Fulcrum-D ) made for India ! 



MiG-29K was Developed in the late 1980s by the Mikoyan design bureau from the MiG-29M.The programme was revived in the 1990s to meet an Indian requirement for a ship-borne fighter following the purchase of a former Soviet aircraft Carrier. It was first received by the Indian Navy in 2009.

The programme was revived in the 1990s to meet an Indian requirement for a ship-borne fighter following the purchase of a former Soviet aircraft Carrier. It was first received by the Indian Navy in 2009.


Improvements ! 

**The new engine features a 7&#37; higher power in comparison to the baseline model due to the usage of modern materials on the cooled blades.

*It retains the length and maximum diameter while increasing afterburner thrust to 9,000 kgf and dry weight to 1,145 kg.

* It also contains systems that reduce its infrared and optical visibility.With special coatings MiG-29K radar reflecting surface is 4-5 times smaller than of basic MiG-29.

*Service life has been increased to 4,000 hours.

*large-area (42 m&#178; vs 38 m&#178 folding wing, adjustable center-line air intakes with retractable screens protecting the engines during operation from ground airfields.

*reinforced landing gear, hook, corrosion- protected reinforced fuselage made specifically for deck-based aircraft.

*featuring a new multi-function radar.

*a cockpit with monochrome display and use of the HOTAS (hands-on-throttle-and-stick) principle.

*13 hardpoints (inclusive of the multi-lock bomb carriers)

* additional fuel tanks situated in dorsal spine fairing and wing LERXs, increased total fuel capacity by 50% comparing to first variant of MiG-29.

* updated 4-channel digital fly-by-wire flight control system.

*France's Sigma-95 GPS receiver and TopSight helmet-mounted targeting system the same developed for Dassault Rafale.

*Electronic Countermeasures (ECM) from Israel and the Indian Industry supplies the communications equipment.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ingis

The MiG-29Ks are beautiful jets. Some more pics of the jet taken during trials in Russia -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tejas-MkII

indiatech said:


> what's going to happen to the production line after remaining 110 have been delivered. The experience gained during the production.
> Shall we use them to do on top R&D like many countries does after a TOT and keep producing better things. Or we just let the experiences die. Do we have some visionaries or enthusiasts who has planned something regarding this?
> 
> Little off topic but we have let excellent companies die because of lack of vision and involvement of politics. Look at C-DOT in telecom or Air india in aviation where it used to be and its reputation around the world during the initial years . Other foreign companies have come up much later than these and became market leaders. If we have gained experience in supersonic and hypersonic BrahMos, why our Nirbhay still has to be subsonic ?
> 
> Our case has been our companies do good till led by some good visionary and good organisational structure like ISRO. Else barely there is an innovation in many years.



Well i cann't say much about your offtopic part ,only hope that people learn from their past mistake and perform better.

as far as after producing 110 MKI and getting TOT ,DRDO can use these tech. in MCA..

And if you saw the AI-09 about MCA then you would know this time DRDO taking very practical and feasible steps,like :

Involving IAF from the begining.

Be practical and conentrate more on developing technologies,either inhouse,JV or TOT(LCA,PAK-FA or MMRCA)...

And then go for full developement..


----------



## gogbot

indiatech said:


> what's going to happen to the production line after remaining 110 have been delivered. The experience gained during the production.
> Shall we use them to do on top R&D like many countries does after a TOT and keep producing better things. Or we just let the experiences die. Do we have some visionaries or enthusiasts who has planned something regarding this?
> 
> Little off topic but we have let excellent companies die because of lack of vision and involvement of politics. Look at C-DOT in telecom or Air india in aviation where it used to be and its reputation around the world during the initial years . Other foreign companies have come up much later than these and became market leaders. If we have gained experience in supersonic and hypersonic BrahMos, why our Nirbhay still has to be subsonic ?
> 
> Our case has been our companies do good till led by some good visionary and good organisational structure like ISRO. Else barely there is an innovation in many years.





Screaming Skull said:


> *Total indigenisation of Sukhoi next year: HAL​*
> Vladimir Radyuhin
> 
> MOSCOW: The first fully indigenous Su-30MKI fighter plane will roll off Indian assembly lines in 2010, a top executive at Hindustan Aeronautics Limited said on Wednesday.
> 
> *Next year, HAL will achieve 100 per cent indigenisation of the Sukhoi aircraft  from the production of raw materials to the final plane assembly,* V. Balakrishnan, general manager, Aircraft Manufacturing Division, told The Hindu here.
> 
> A five-member HAL delegation is taking part in MAKS-2009, Russias international air show now under way here.
> 
> Out of the 230 Su-30MKI air superiority multirole fighters the Indian Air Force plans to induct by 2015, 140 aircraft are to be built in India. License production began in 2004, with the first planes assembled from knockdown kits supplied by Russia. The programme provided for a gradual increase in the number of parts and components produced locally.
> 
> *Last year, HAL mastered the manufacture of the wing and the tail. This year, it started producing the fuselage and raw materials*, Mr. Balakrishnan said. The final and most challenging phase involved the indigenous manufacture of the engine.
> 
> *Were currently testing the locally produced engine for the Su-30MKI and are planning to launch its production in 2010.* HAL would manufacture 60 Su-30MKI fighters in the full production cycle till 2015, he said.
> 
> *India also plans to sign an inter-governmental agreement (IGA) with Russia for supply of HAL-manufactured Sukhoi airframes for third countries.* It is already supplying some avionics equipment for Sukhoi aircraft Russia is building for third countries.
> 
> *Later this year, India and Russia would sign a design accord for a fifth generation fighter aircraft they agreed to build jointly in 2007. India would be responsible for the manufacture of composite-material parts of the airframe, avionics and software packages, Mr. Balakrishnan said.*
> 
> The Russian single-seat version of the fifth generation fighter plane is expected to make its maiden flight in the coming winter. India will induct a twin-seat version.
> 
> The Hindu : National : Total indigenisation of Sukhoi next year: HAL
> 
> *-------------------------------*​




We will always have the option to make more MKI when ever we want and can pay the cash.
as well as make airframe for export.

and the tech will always be in our hands for years to come due to the Full ToT and domestic production.


----------



## FGFA

Peshwa said:


> Maybe you're right, India is spending too much on toys.....
> 
> Or better yet, instead of spending the money on defence equipment, *why not just spend it on Tibetian Youth Guerillas and Uighirs and start an insurgency in Tibet and Xinjiang, China.....best way to defeat your enemy is by weakening his foundation*......
> We probably cant match you in defence, but trust me the above we can do......



SORRY IT IS NOT A INDIAN IDEOLOGY MY FRIEND


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Peshwa said:


> I wonder why no serious country except Pakistan seems to be interested in Chinese Technology....I mean except for 3rd world, sub-par- exploitable African nations where China is ready to sell weapons for Oil (Instead of Cash)nobody else seems to care much for Made in China equipment......
> 
> Such high tech radars and no buyers???.....why is that....I mean the rate at which you guys spit out new missiles/planes/subs etc can only be matched by your reproduction rate.....
> 
> Amuse me......



Please stop, that was offensive. How can India look down on Africa, when it is in fact India that is the least-developed and most backwards country on earth? Half of the ENTIRE world's extreme poor is concentrated in India alone! Even nations like Thailand, Vietnam, Philippines are WAAAAY ahead of you guys (please Imports don't count!).

Amused now?!


----------



## paritosh

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Please stop, that was offensive. How can India look down on Africa, when it is in fact India that is the least-developed and most backwards country on earth? Half of the ENTIRE world's extreme poor is concentrated in India alone! Even nations like Thailand, Vietnam, Philippines are WAAAAY ahead of you guys (please Imports don't count!).
> 
> Amused now?!



Sino mate...don't let somebody else's posts affect your own judgment...no country should look down on any other country be it India or China...if you want to pretend that we are all poor then do so with your eyes closed...
there are 10 different economic indicators that I know of...you decide which one you want to base our economic development on...for the Chinese here on the forum...our being not as rich and armed as you makes us very poor...
let us post something about the IAF upgrade plan...it is irritating that people have started going off-topic every now and then...shchinese was served right.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

paritosh said:


> Sino mate...don't let somebody else's posts affect your own judgment...no country should look down on any other country be it India or China...if you want to pretend that we are all poor then do so with your eyes closed...
> there are 10 different economic indicators that I know of...you decide which one you want to base our economic development on...for the Chinese here on the forum...our being not as rich and armed as you makes us very poor...
> let us post something about the IAF upgrade plan...it is irritating that people have started going off-topic every now and then...shchinese was served right.



Thing is, so many Indian members look down on Africans. You might not believe this, but Africa is more developed, higher intelligence, more peaceful, etc than most people are aware of. They've come a long way from sources of slaves. And with China's help and support they are progressing at lightning speed. That's why so many Europeans are envious of them, to see their former slaves ready to surpass them, and that is why they make all sorts of excuses to harm Africans (most of it is covert). Africa doesn't just have beautiful landscape, rich resources -- they also have a vibrant culture. Sure there are some areas where there are problems, like in Lagos, but they are united. The African Union is testimony to that.

I can understand why India wants to compare itself with China. But why must they view Chinese as evil enemies?! It is fine if IAF upgrades, but please don't do it with the mindset where it is already planned out to use these birds to attack China. It is acceptable to be prepared. But we should pick fights and create enemies! That is the most bizarre thing in the world!


----------



## Iggy

shchinese said:


> who is going to sale you the 5th generation fighters?
> 
> Have you heard about PAK-FA???
> 
> 
> yes, yes, YJ missiles, CJ-10, Type-99 tanks are all copied. but can I just ask what are the original names of those weapons? from where? india?
> 
> You didnt heard about the chinese scientists being arrested in US for leaking missile tech and nuclear tech to China??
> 
> Spy Fired from Los Alamos For Leaking Nuclear Secrets - The Tech
> TIMELINE: Recent spy scandals involving China and U.S. | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> We never rely on any russian made weapons. Have a look at the military parade we had yesterday, Su-30 simply didn't have the chance to be considered as a major weapon.
> 
> lols??wat about S-300 depolyed in tibet??even most of the aircrafts are copied from russian jets??
> 
> J-11BS is our answer to your Su-30 crap. you can cry hard as the layout of that aircraf is copied from russia, but engines, radars, missiles are all designed and made in China.
> 
> J-11 jets didn't even prove itself in a training exercise..how can you say it will take care of Su 30 MKI??
> 
> you can ask your air force men to hold a banner and say "you are not allowed to shut down my aircraft using your J-11BS".
> 
> l that what your airforce personal do in a war??well our airforce personal fight with what they have in their hand even if it is a superior force than them..
> 
> if Chinese subs are third class, then it would be interesting to ask the class of those indian subs.
> 
> Well when time comes you will suerly know about it
> 
> 
> 
> no comment. typical brainwashed belief.



Look who is talking ??


----------



## raveolution

shchinese said:


> I don't watch/read anything from BBC regarding how fancy India is.
> 
> it is their intention for using india as a counter measure for china. to do that, they first make you believe you are qualified as such a counter measure.
> 
> no matter how you troll, the truth is given the current gap of economy and technology, whatever you *order*, we can build 3-4x more in China.



Look who's talking about trolling. Lol. Does this guy actually have a life? I think his only job is to be cynical and negative on this forum. IMHO he needs to be spanked hard by some Politburo member or general in the middle of Tianmen Square. Lol....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blueoval79

*IAF enforcement along LAC not against China: Air Chief*

Indian Air Force (IAF) chief P V Naik said on Wednesday that the upgradation of the air-field infrastructure along the Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China was not "adversary specific".

"....I have been trying to address this particular issue that our capabilities are not adversary specific. We are capability-based. We need to-- upgrade the existing air-field infrastructure in the East, long overdue. It is not adversary specific. It is long overdue.

"We should have done it earlier. Now that we have got the go-ahead, we are going ahead with that," Naika TV channel.

The IAF is strengthening its air defence in Ladakh along the Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China by putting in place a series of special mountain and light-weight radars.

The Air chief also said the IAF is going to strengthen the runways whenever required, strengthen the existing infrastructure, in terms of accommodation and many other things which are required for modern aircraft.

"It also follows that we are going to base modern aircraft like the SU-30s there. That is also long overdue. The Eastern Air Command keeps crying-- give me SU-30s. So, we have based the modern aircraft over there. There are mountain radars which have been planned for Eastern and Western both sectors. So, all these things are to build a certain set of capabilities," he said.

IAF enforcement along LAC not against China: Air Chief


----------



## Peshwa

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Please stop, that was offensive. How can India look down on Africa, when it is in fact India that is the least-developed and most backwards country on earth? Half of the ENTIRE world's extreme poor is concentrated in India alone! Even nations like Thailand, Vietnam, Philippines are WAAAAY ahead of you guys (please Imports don't count!).
> 
> Amused now?!



Sino...I dont think anything I said is offensive.....

The mention of African nations, does not refer to the people, more to the leadership in those nations who would sell their countries resources to China to support genocide and fill their insatiable greed for cheap weapons!! There is a difference between referring to a country and its people!!!

And please dont try to get defensive and change the topic.....

My reference to the African nations was meant to demonstrate their compromise on quality due to lack of resources.....which is why no country which is serious about its defence, except Pakistan buys Chinese weapons....Yet your countrymen boast about the "uber" weapons and the high technological base of your weapons....
China still seriously lags behind in arms exports and the low demand throws light on its quality as "cheapness" is not an issue with Chinese made products.....
Remember....China's arms industry is not one that is battle tested....That is yet to be seen!....that was all that I wanted to convey!!

Secondly, I would never amuse myself from someone else's misfortune.....I had very humble beginning in life, so I feel for others plight, but know what it takes to get ahead.....hence Im critical as well!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebungo

goo.......d pictures


----------



## sancho

beckham said:


> Mikoyan MiG-29K (Fulcrum-D ) made for India !
> 
> 
> 
> MiG-29K was Developed in the late 1980s by the Mikoyan design bureau from the MiG-29M.The programme was revived in the 1990s to meet an Indian requirement for a ship-borne fighter following the purchase of a former Soviet aircraft Carrier. It was first received by the Indian Navy in 2009.
> 
> The programme was revived in the 1990s to meet an Indian requirement for a ship-borne fighter following the purchase of a former Soviet aircraft Carrier. It was first received by the Indian Navy in 2009.
> 
> 
> Improvements !
> 
> **The new engine features a 7% higher power in comparison to the baseline model due to the usage of modern materials on the cooled blades.
> 
> *It retains the length and maximum diameter while increasing afterburner thrust to 9,000 kgf and dry weight to 1,145 kg.
> 
> * It also contains systems that reduce its infrared and optical visibility.With special coatings MiG-29K radar reflecting surface is 4-5 times smaller than of basic MiG-29.
> 
> *Service life has been increased to 4,000 hours.
> 
> *large-area (42 m² vs 38 m²) folding wing, adjustable center-line air intakes with retractable screens protecting the engines during operation from ground airfields.
> 
> *reinforced landing gear, hook, corrosion- protected reinforced fuselage made specifically for deck-based aircraft.
> 
> *featuring a new multi-function radar.
> 
> *a cockpit with monochrome display and use of the HOTAS (hands-on-throttle-and-stick) principle.
> 
> *13 hardpoints (inclusive of the multi-lock bomb carriers)
> 
> * additional fuel tanks situated in dorsal spine fairing and wing LERXs, increased total fuel capacity by 50% comparing to first variant of MiG-29.
> 
> * updated 4-channel digital fly-by-wire flight control system.
> 
> *France's Sigma-95 GPS receiver and TopSight helmet-mounted targeting system the same developed for Dassault Rafale.
> 
> *Electronic Countermeasures (ECM) from Israel and the Indian Industry supplies the communications equipment.*



Can you provide the source please?


----------



## beckham

sancho said:


> Can you provide the source please?



Sorry Sancho ! I don't have a particular link, i collected the info randomly !  I can help you, On which specific info do you need more detail / citation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

beckham said:


> Sorry Sancho ! I don't have a particular link, i collected the info randomly !  I can help you, On which specific info do you need more detail / citation ?


No problem, I just was interested about the reduced RCS. If only coating is new, this could be done with the IAF Mig 29 too right? If I'm not wrong, 4-5 times lower RCS should mean somewhere between 1 and 2 m² and that would be a big benefit for IAF Mig 29 if they want to stay in service for another 15 years.

These fighters are good, but I am a bit disappointed that they seem to come without TVC and AESA. The new AESA radars seems to be very important for IAF, wonder why IN don't share that view.


----------



## beckham

sancho said:


> No problem, I just was interested about the reduced RCS. If only coating is new, this could be done with the IAF Mig 29 too right? If I'm not wrong, 4-5 times lower RCS should mean somewhere between 1 and 2 m² and that would be a big benefit for IAF Mig 29 if they want to stay in service for another 15 years.
> 
> These fighters are good, but I am a bit disappointed that they seem to come without TVC and AESA. The new AESA radars seems to be very important for IAF, wonder why IN don't share that view.



genuine doubt ! 



> Considerable increase of flight range is also gained due to increased capacity of drop fuel tanks and in-flight refueling capability (with the possibility to refuel from the aircraft of the same type).* Due to special coatings Mig-29K radar reflecting surface is 4-5 times smaller than of basic MiG-29.* The aircraft has modern 4-channel digital &#8220;fly-by-wire&#8221; flight control system. MiG-29K/KUB flight and navigation system is built on an open architecture principle around MIL-STD-1553B standard Databus.



full article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reddy

Mig 29K/KUB tests aboard the Kuznetsov


----------



## Born In The USA

India set to discuss overhaul of Su-30 fighter jets with Russia







NEW DELHI, October 9 (RIA Novosti) - India will discuss the modernization of the Russian-made Su-30MKI aircraft in service with its air force during an upcoming military-technical cooperation meeting in Moscow, the country's Defense Ministry said on Friday.

The Indian Air Force currently has 105 Su-30MKIs mainly deployed at airbases close to the Chinese border.

"The aircraft, contracted in 1996, are due for overhaul shortly and Russia has offered an upgrade of the aircraft with incorporation of the latest technologies during the major overhaul," the ministry said in a statement.

The IAF originally ordered 50 Su-30MKI aircraft from Russia in 1996 and an additional 40 planes in 2007. India's Hindustani Aeronautics (HAL) was also contracted to build 140 aircraft in India between 2003 and 2017 under a licensed production agreement.

India previously said it was satisfied with the performance of Russian Su-30MKI fighters and has recently expressed interest in buying another 50 Su-30MKIs.

The 9th meeting of the Russia-India Inter-Governmental Commission on Military-Technical Cooperation will be held on October 14-15 in Moscow and will be chaired by Russian Defense Minister Anatoly Serdyukov and his Indian counterpart A. K. Antony.

The main focus of discussions during the meeting will be the extension of the existing bilateral agreement on military-technical cooperation for another 10 years, from 2011 to 2020.

Russian-Indian intergovernmental commission sessions are held annually and alternate between New Delhi and Moscow.

The current cooperation program until 2010 comprises about 200 joint projects, including the modernization of the Vikramaditya aircraft carrier (formerly the Admiral Gorshkov) for the Indian navy, the transfer of technology for the licensed assembly of T-90 tanks in India, the production of BrahMos missiles and the purchase of Smerch MLRS by India.

India set to discuss overhaul of Su-30 fighter jets with Russia | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire


----------



## sudhir007

Outsourcing is a Reasonably New Area for Us&#8217;
General Manager, Aircraft Manufacturing Division, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Nasik, V. Balakrishnan

*Can you give us an overview of the Su-30MKI manufacturing process in Nasik?*

The contract for Su-30 was first signed in 1996 with Russia. Subsequently, there were talks about license production, which is when HAL came into the picture. HAL has been in dialogue with Russia since 1998. In 2000, the Inter-Government Agreement and general contract was signed. In December 2001, the bifurcation of responsibilities between the Indian and the Russian side took place, implying that both sides decided on the documents that would be given to us, which side would do how much tooling and testing and so on. HAL also decided on the minimum number of aircraft needed to be made by it to have a cost-effective production line. Various figures were discussed and till we finally agreed on an appropriate number. Consequently, in March 2002, HAL submitted its project report to the government.



*What is meant by establishing the Su-30MKI production line?*

Five HAL factories were nominated for the Su-30MKI production. In Nasik, we make the airframe structure and all electrical items and various assemblies made elsewhere are brought here for final integration of the aircraft.After this, flight-testing is done here before the aircraft is given to the customer. At the Koraput HAL plant, we make the AL-31FP engines for the aircraft. In Hyderabad, HAL makes the radar and radio equipment. In Lucknow, all systems are made, which includes mechanical and electrical instruments (looms), as well as pumps and oxygen systems. The Navigational and Attack Complex, Korwa, HAL makes all navigational systems, which includes optical laser systems. Hence, the Nasik factory with the strength of about 5,500 people does the design and manufacturing. In addition, there are about 30 Russian consultants. The Nasik HAL comprises three divisions: the Aircraft Manufacturing Division (AMD), the Aircraft Overhauling Division (AOD) and Aircraft Upgrades Research and Development Centre (AURDC).

*What is meant by designing Su-30MKI here?*

As the aircraft is the licensed-production, we have to maintain the documentation including designs, drawing and specifications. Liaison work is also important as both sides have to agree on the exact specification of parts which are being made here.

*Does the raw material for Su-30MKI come from Russia?*

Yes, the kits come from Russia which includes 100 per cent raw material, casing and forgings, standard parts and bought-out ready material like bearings, connectors, switches, circuit-breakers and so on. These parts, though small are not economical enough to be made here. While in the earlier Russian aircraft, we were making nuts and bolts here, in the case of Su-30MKI, the Russians insisted that everything come from there, including readymade articles for which license has not been transferred. These include undercarriage and the ejection seats. This decision is based on cost-effective analysis and time frames. But there are still nearly 40,000 parts like brackets, panels and major structural frames, spars, longerons, wings, control surfaces and fins that are made here.

*Where exactly are the Russians assisting in the project?*

They come in at various stages of the project. For example, they help during the testing of the fuel pumps, radars and the final flight testing. Su-30MKI has seven profiles for system testing where the Russians are involved intimately. Painting of the aircraft done at the flight hangar is another critical area. They are also there during the final assembly of the aircraft as well in the earlier stages when sub-assemblies are manufactured. In short, the Russians are there in a supervisory capacity at each stage, for transfer of technology. This is part of the license agreement and is called &#8216;defence of their technology processes&#8217;. This means that it is their responsibility to ensure that all the licensed items that they have transferred to us can be produced here to the required specifications.

*Does the radar come directly from Russia?*

No, initially N011 radar of Su-30MKI used to come from Russia, but once the license was transferred to HAL, it is now being manufactured in Hyderabad. Like the aircraft, the manufacture of the radar is also a phased process.

Can you explain the phases in which the aircraft is being manufactured?

The whole process of the aircraft manufacture is in four phases. In phase I (2004-2005) the aircraft was manufactured and tested in Russia before being flown to India. It was again tested here in Nasik and then painted before the aircraft was handed over to the Indian Air Force. In phase II (2005-2006) 100 per cent of the kits came from Russia. In Nasik AMD, it meant the kits for the entire fuselage, wings and the pipelines. Assembling the kits here took nine months before the aircraft rolled out of the production line. Phase III of the process involved making all items from raw materials except the fuselage. The materials manufactured here included the empennage, canards, wings and the air intake. These were manufactured under Russian supervision and the process took 30 months. The fuselage that came from Russia was in three parts: F1, F2 and F3 or the front, centre and rear fuselage. These parts were assembled here. Phase IV, which has just begun, will take a total of 36 months and will involve making the entire fuselage from the Russian supplied raw material. Indian manufacturers for raw material, like Midhani, can make some of the raw material to required specifications. Present contract for the Su-30MKI aircraft mentions raw material to be delivered by Russia and we will stick to the license agreement terms. Indigenous material will be used for making spares.

*As the phases become time-consuming, will this affect the aircraft production rate?*

No, this will not happen. For example, phase III which we entered in March this year was actually started in 2006. We are certain to meet our commitment of giving 140 aircraft to the customer by March 2015.

*What are the technical highpoints of Su-30MKI?*

Su-30MKI is a 4.5 generation aircraft with a twin engine and twin cockpit. This ensures that redundancy is taken care of. It has 12 weapon stations, which is a large number. It has a state of art engine with thrust vectoring capability. This makes the aircraft highly unstable with immense manoeuvre-capabilities. It has a high fuel-carrying capability and can undertake air to air refuelling. Its fuel tank design is special and is self-sealing. This means that if a bullet hits the wing, the fuel will come out of the tank slowly, instead of gushing out as is the case in other aircraft. The aircraft engine has single crystal blades which are capable of withstanding very high temperatures. Considering that the aircraft is huge and has to operate in hot conditions, and its twin engines have the 11,500kg thrust each, the single crystal blades ensure that the thrust remains optimum. The Russians have given this technology to us for the first time. Another thing about the aircraft is the extensive use of titanium for machining, forming, welding and chemical milling. Titanium is both light and strong as compared with aluminium used in the earlier Russian aircraft. Absorption of the Titanium technology is a complex process. Most of the work on titanium is done at high temperature to stabilise the metal and this process is called isothermal forming. There is a need for special tools and jigs for the cutting, welding and machining of titanium.

Another unique feature of this aircraft manufacture is its rotables. It has sturdy locks, made of titanium, which are very complex. For example, when the undercarriage of the aircraft comes down, it is held firmly by down-locks which are manufactured here. Similarly, there are certain hydro-pneumatic valves which are complicated and are made here. The spars (members that hold heavy loads like wings) in this aircraft are huge and are complex structures to make.
A very interesting aspect of this aircraft-building is that nearly 25 per cent of the aircraft components have been outsourced by us. About 10,000 parts of the aircraft are being made by Indian companies and are being supplied to HAL Nasik. We give them the raw material and the designs, after which we inspect their products before accepting them. In a matter of speaking, we ensure quality control of the outsourced components. This helps us to concentrate on the assembly aspect of the parts here at AMD, which is a very critical process. As mentioned earlier, both we and the Russians, ensure the quality control of the manufacturing here.

*Considering that the aircraft uses a lot of titanium, does this affect its stealth capabilities?*

Stealth is a different issue altogether. This involves two things. First, the rays that come to the aircraft should get deflected so as not to send the signal back to the source. This is achieved by the geometry of the aircraft which ensures maximum deflection and hence stealth. The other issue is about the aircraft radar itself that should not emit unnecessary signals. Both these issues have been taken care of adequately in this aircraft.

*What is the reason that in a given time frame, more aircraft can be made in Russia than at HAL?*

This depends upon the number of machinery, jigs and fixtures that one has. The other aspect is about technology absorption. Considering that the Russians have been making aircraft of various kinds for so many years, their infrastructure, facilities and technology absorption processes are better than what can be achieved at HAL. For example, if the Russians are making about 1,400 aircraft and HAL is to make much lesser number in 100s, the disparity in infrastructure between the two places will be glaring. Moreover, given their experience, they have more partners to outsource work. As much as 70 per cent of their aircraft components would be outsourced in comparison to about 25 per cent that HAL is doing for the Su-30MKI. Earlier, HAL used to make 100 per cent components for the MiGs. Thus, outsourcing is a reasonably new area for us.

*Which other companies are contributing components to Su-30MKI?*

Thales of France has given the multi-functional display and stand-by instruments like the visual omni-range instrument landing system. The GPS in the aircraft comes from Israel. The radar warning receiver has been designed by DARE in Bangalore and is being produced by BEL. These systems are being sent to Korwa HAL from where we receive them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## booo

*India set to discuss overhaul of Su-30 fighter jets with Russia*

NEW DELHI, October 9 (RIA Novosti) - India will discuss the modernization of the Russian-made Su-30MKI aircraft in service with its air force during an upcoming military-technical cooperation meeting in Moscow, the country's Defense Ministry said on Friday.

The Indian Air Force currently has 105 Su-30MKIs mainly deployed at airbases close to the Chinese border.

"The aircraft, contracted in 1996, are due for overhaul shortly and Russia has offered an upgrade of the aircraft with incorporation of the latest technologies during the major overhaul," the ministry said in a statement.

The IAF originally ordered 50 Su-30MKI aircraft from Russia in 1996 and an additional 40 planes in 2007. India's Hindustani Aeronautics (HAL) was also contracted to build 140 aircraft in India between 2003 and 2017 under a licensed production agreement.

India previously said it was satisfied with the performance of Russian Su-30MKI fighters and has recently expressed interest in buying another 50 Su-30MKIs.

The 9th meeting of the Russia-India Inter-Governmental Commission on Military-Technical Cooperation will be held on October 14-15 in Moscow and will be chaired by Russian Defense Minister Anatoly Serdyukov and his Indian counterpart A. K. Antony.

The main focus of discussions during the meeting will be the extension of the existing bilateral agreement on military-technical cooperation for another 10 years, from 2011 to 2020.

Russian-Indian intergovernmental commission sessions are held annually and alternate between New Delhi and Moscow.

The current cooperation program until 2010 comprises about 200 joint projects, including the modernization of the Vikramaditya aircraft carrier (formerly the Admiral Gorshkov) for the Indian navy, the transfer of technology for the licensed assembly of T-90 tanks in India, the production of BrahMos missiles and the purchase of Smerch MLRS by India.


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

IAF helicopters carrying combat commandos armed with snipers and assault rifles are likely to be roped in to keep a hawk-eye vigil over Delhi during the next year's Commonwealth Games.

The Home Ministry has approached the Defence Ministry to provide at least seven to eight helicopters for surveillance of the Delhi sky during the fortnight-long sporting event which will be attended by 8,000 athletes, 1,00,000 spectators and nearly 30 heads of states.

"We hope that the IAF helicopters will be available to us on time," a Home Ministry official said.

A request to the Defence Ministry has been sent as the Home Ministry choppers, which are with the BSF, have been made
available to the Naxal-affected states.

The helicopters will be stationed at key locations in the capital and will be deployed whenever the security agencies feel it necessary.

However, Home Secretary G K Pillai had already said that as of now there was no specific terror threat to the sporting
extravaganza.

Pillai had said India will take all necessary measures to ensure that mega sporting event passes off peacefully.

"On behalf of the organising committee and Sports Ministry and everybody in the government of India, we want to tell everyone that we are totally committed to secure and safe Commonwealth Games," he said. 

IAF commandos may guard Delhi during Commonwealth Games- Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA




----------



## IBRIS

ZHUK-ME




VS. Phazotron














The Phazotron NIIR Corporation's Zhuk is a family of advanced multifunctional multimode Doppler-pulse radars designed to provide air-to-air and air-to-surface combat modes for upgraded models of the Mig-29 Fulcrum and Su-27 Flanker aircraft families. Zhuk radars feature a maximum detection range from 110 to180 kilometers for airborne targets and 300 kilometers for sea targets. These radars can track and engage several targets simultaneously guiding sophisticated air-to-air and air-to-surface weapons. Zhuk family utilizes both steered and phased array antennas.

In the air-to-air mode, the Zhuk radar can provide guidance for the latest generation of Russian-made missiles such as R-77, R-73 and R-27 as well as detection of a wide spectrum of airborne targets including hovering helicopters. In addition, the Zhuk radar also provides weather information. In the air-to-surface mode, the radar provides a 3x3 meters resolution ground mapping and support for low-altitude navigation. In the air-to-sea mode, the radar system can detect a destroyer-sized target at ranges of 300 kilometers or a small target, such as a patrol boat, at 150 kilometers. 

The Zhuk-ME features steered array radar antenna and is intended for the Mig-29 aircraft. It can detect airborne targets with a five square meter Radar Cross Section (RCS) at ranges of 110-120 kilometers in the forward hemisphere or 50 kilometers in the rear hemisphere while tracking 10 targets and engaging four of them simultaneously. It can track up to two ground/sea targets simultaneously. In the air-to-ground mode, the Zhuk-ME is capable of detecting armored formations at ranges of 25 kilometers and railway bridges at ranges of 120 kilometers.

To date, the Zhuk-ME radar system has been installed on the Mig-29K, Mig-29KUB, Mig-29SMT, Mig-29M, Mig-29M2 and Mig-29UMT aircraft replacing the N-019E radar which features a detection range of 80 kilometers against airborne targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ingis

*IAF to induct upgraded Migs next year*




In a move to beef up air defence capabilities, the Indian Air Force (IAF) is going to station all its MiG 29 squadrons at Adampur Air Force Base in Punjab.

The IAF also plans to induct upgraded MiG 29 aircraft sometime next year. The first lot of six upgraded MiG 29s is expected to reach Adampur by mid-2010, said an Air Force officer.

We consider ourselves to be a strategic air power establishment of the IAF in the western sector, ever ready for operations. We are fully geared up to operate in any given time frame like any other Air Force station of the country, said Air Commodore H S Arora, Air Officer Commanding of the Adampur air base.

The Adampur base, the second largest IAF base in the country, already has two frontline fighter squadrons and will see another squadron moving from Jamnagar in Gujarat soon.

The IAF is also working on extending the service life of MiG 29s from 25 to 40 years, for which the Russian Aircraft Corporation MiG has signed a contract with the MoD to upgrade over 60 fighters in service with the IAF since 1980. The upgrade is taking place under the $950-million contract signed in March 2008.

IAF to induct upgraded Migs next year

--------------------------------------------------------------

Great! With more powerful engines, radar and avionics, the MiG-29s will be even more lethal.


----------



## sudhir007

1971 war machine on display in Mumbai - India - The Times of India

India is celebrating its 77th Air Force Day on October 8. Mumbai does not have a fighter aircraft permanently parked here. And Mumbaikars do 
not get much glimpses of a fighter aircraft. But the Diamond Garden in Chembur has a Gnat from the 1971 Indo-Pak war put up on a pedestal. 

This aircraft came in from Number 2 squadron to Halwara forward air base in Western Punjab. Interestingly, two Air Force pilots who flew the same aircraft, Flt Lt Suhas Godse (63) and Group Captain O P Sharma (64), stay in Mumbai and Navi Mumbai. 

Reminiscing the 1971 war, Godse said: "Around the third week of Jan 1971, one small single engine propeller driven aircraft had flown into the Indian territory and was spotted over Faridkot-Amritsar. Two Hunter aircraft were scrambled to intercept the alien aircraft. This aircraft was shot down as it did not respond to the messages sent over the radio. This set out a high alert in the western sector.'' 

Around that time, two Gnats were flown in to the forward fighter base and one of these was the Folland Gnat Mk I bearing the Air force Serial No E 325. This aircraft participated in the war till the end of 1971 hostilities. It is now parked in the civic body-owned garden, he added. 

Group Captain O P Sharma said: "I was in the 9th squadron in the 1971 war. We had accompanied other fighter aircraft as escorts during the bombings of Changamanga and Khudian areas in Pakistan.'' 

It's a rare coincidence that the squadron from which this aircraft flew from the forward fighter base was commanded by Squadron Leader Azgar Khan before the partition and by Squadron Leader I H Latif, who both rose to the rank of Chief of Air Staff in the Pakistan Air Force and Indian Air Force, respectively.


----------



## marcos98

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Defence Minister Off To Russia, MTA JV Agreement On Anvil
The long-awaited agreement to incorporate a joint venture company to develop and build the Ilyushin-214 based Multirole Transport Aircraft (MTA) is almost certain to be signed when Indian Defence Minister AK Antony arrived in Moscow for an official visit on October 14-15 to chair the the 9th meeting of the India-Russia Inter Governmental Commission on Military Technical Cooperation (IRIGC-MTC), the annual platform that the two countries use to review and discuss bilateral defence cooperation. Antony's delegation will meet with a delegation led by his Russian counterpart, AE Serdyukov. Both sides will also review the progress on the MTA, on which the Inter-Governmental Agreement was signed during the visit of PM Manmohan Singh to Moscow back in November 2007.

_Antony is also all set to put down a hard stipulation that that the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA), being developed in cooperation with Russia, should complete its full development phase by 2016, and inductions into the Indian Air Force must begin by 2017. Going by Russia's new penchant for delays and fantasy projections, it is not surprising that he will emphasise this point on at the commission meeting itself._

The co-development and co-production of the FGFA with Sukhoi Design Bureau Russia has been progressing, with several rounds of discussion already completed to finalize the technical requirements. In addition, the modernisation of the Su-30 MK1 aircraft is also expected to come up for discussion in the Commissions meeting. The aircraft, contracted in 1996, are due for overhaul shortly and the Russians have offered an upgrade package that incorporates the latest relevant technologies. A deal for 50 additional Su-30MKIs (to take the total number to nearly 300 with options) is also likely to be progressed, but not signed.

The continuation of the India-Russia joint venture BrahMos is also likely to be discussed, in the context of on-going discussion for the development of the next generation hypersonic cruise missiles  BrahMos-2 and the on-going proposal to integrate the BrahMos with the Su-30 MKI fighter platform.

The extension of the existing India-Russia Long Term Inter-Governmental Agreement on the programme for Military Technical Cooperation for a further 10 years, from 2011 to 2020, will be the main focus of discussions during the meeting of the commission. India and Russia had concluded an agreement in December 1988 which envisaged a programme for defence cooperation between the two countries up to the year 2010. The anticipated discussions at the commission level would pave the way for conclusion of the Agreement during Dr Singhs forthcoming visit to Russia in December 2009 for the Summit meeting between him and President Medvedev.


----------



## IBRIS

That is the definitive cockpit layout of the MiG-29K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

Thanks IBRIS ... Thanks for your informative post Mate ....


----------



## SBD-3

NEW DELHI - India is negotiating the purchase of three more Airborne Early Warning and Control Systems (AWACS) from Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI), a Defence Ministry official here said.

The news arrived just days before the expected delivery of the first of three AWACS ordered in 2004 for $1.1 billion, the official said. The Indian Air Force AWACS planes will be Russian-built Ilyushin Il-76s equipped with Phalcon radars made by Elta, an IAI subsidiary.

New Delhi wants to buy three more Phalcon radars for mounting on aircraft, but IAI is asking for 30 percent more money than the first batch, the official said. IAI officials were not available for comment.

The Indian Air Force plans to beam data from the AWACS through a dedicated satellite under the nascent joint Aerospace Command.

The Phalcon radar can track 60 targets simultaneously out to 350 kilometers, an Air Force official said.

The AWACS' electronics must include a Multi-role Electronically Scanned Array radar system that can simultaneously handle fighter control, and air, sea and area search; 300-nautical-mile Identification-Friend-or-Foe system; electronic warfare defenses; and electronic support subsystems, a senior Air Force official said.

The aircraft should have a payload of 9,831 kilograms, an empty weight of 46,606 kilograms and a maximum takeoff weight of 77,564 kilograms. The aircraft should also have a cruise speed of 853 kilometers per hour, a range of 7,000 kilometers and a service ceiling of 41,000 feet.

While awaiting the AWACS planes, the Air Force has been relying on UAVs, including the Searcher-I, Searcher-II and Heron.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*IAF Jaguars to conduct military exercise with Oman​*
The Indian Air Forces (IAF) deep penetration strike aircraft Jaguar will fly down to Oman this month for a military exercise.
To further military diplomacy and for addressing issues of inter-operabililty, IAF will be conducting a series of international exercises. Our fighters will be going to Oman for a bilateral exercise, IAF chief Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik told IANS.

The Royal Omani Air Force is the only other force in the world which still flies the British-built Jaguar, known as Shamsher in the IAF.

About half complement of the squadron, about five or six jets, are likely to go for the exercise to be conducted in the third week of October. The IAFs Flaming Arrows Jaguar squadron will be participating in the exercise.

With only two air forces flying the combat jets, there have been training exchange programmes with Oman on this front, a senior IAF official said Saturday, requesting anonymity.

India and Oman have agreed to step up cooperation by upgrading their joint military exercises and already have a memorandum of understanding on defence in place. Last year, Oman offered to provide berthing facilities for Indian Navys warships patrolling the piracy-hit waters off the shores of Somalia.

Oman military personnel are already being trained in Indian military training institutions.

Oman has also been seeking assistance from the Indian armed forces to set up credible supply systems for their defence equipment.

IAF Jaguars to conduct military exercise with Oman


----------



## sudhir007

hasnain0099 said:


> NEW DELHI - India is negotiating the purchase of three more Airborne Early Warning and Control Systems (AWACS) from Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI), a Defence Ministry official here said.
> 
> The news arrived just days before the expected delivery of the first of three AWACS ordered in 2004 for $1.1 billion, the official said. The Indian Air Force AWACS planes will be Russian-built Ilyushin Il-76s equipped with Phalcon radars made by Elta, an IAI subsidiary.
> 
> New Delhi wants to buy three more Phalcon radars for mounting on aircraft, but IAI is asking for 30 percent more money than the first batch, the official said. IAI officials were not available for comment.
> 
> The Indian Air Force plans to beam data from the AWACS through a dedicated satellite under the nascent joint Aerospace Command.
> 
> The Phalcon radar can track 60 targets simultaneously out to 350 kilometers, an Air Force official said.
> 
> The AWACS' electronics must include a Multi-role Electronically Scanned Array radar system that can simultaneously handle fighter control, and air, sea and area search; 300-nautical-mile Identification-Friend-or-Foe system; electronic warfare defenses; and electronic support subsystems, a senior Air Force official said.
> 
> The aircraft should have a payload of 9,831 kilograms, an empty weight of 46,606 kilograms and a maximum takeoff weight of 77,564 kilograms. The aircraft should also have a cruise speed of 853 kilometers per hour, a range of 7,000 kilometers and a service ceiling of 41,000 feet.
> 
> While awaiting the AWACS planes, the Air Force has been relying on UAVs, including the Searcher-I, Searcher-II and Heron.



Where is the link of this news ?????


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Indo-Oman Air Exercise -- 'Eastern Bridge' to Foster Defence Cooperation Ties​*
Wednesday, October 14, 2009

Indian Air Force (IAF) and Royal Air Force of Oman (RAFO) will conduct a week-long bilateral Air Force exercise codenamed - Eastern Bridge - at the RAFO Base, Thumrait, Oman, from Oct 22-29. This will be the first-ever air exercise between the two countries.

*Six, single-seat, Darin-I Jaguars from the Indian side will participate alongside RAFO Jaguars and F-16s.* Incidentally, the two Air Forces are among the only ones that continue to operate the twin-engine Jaguar aircraft till date.

*The IAF will also involve two IL-78 MKI air-to-air refueler aircraft for tanking the Jaguars enroute to Oman. Meanwhile, an IL-76 will airlift the IAF air warriors to Oman.

The main IAF contingent comprises 33 officers and 65 personnel below officer rank (PBOR). The support team of IL-76 and IL-78 MKI additionally comprises 12 officers and 26 PBOR.*

Group Captain V Dedgaonkar is the team leader, while Group Captain K Kale is the Exercise Director for the IAF. The Jaguar Detachment will be led by Wing Commander A Mathur. *The pilots belong to the two Jaguar squadrons - 16 (Cobras) and 27 (Flaming Arrows) that are based at IAF&#8217;s Gorakhpur airbase under Central Air Command.*

A senior Air HQ observer along with one staff officer will also visit the IAF contingent during the period of the exercise.

The exercise in the Gulf region will enhance understanding of operational, maintenance and administrative procedures between RAFO and the IAF. The bilateral exercise would also be cost-effective in terms of benefit realization of operational and tactical preparedness over an unknown mixed terrain of land and desert.

Oman features among IAF&#8217;s priority-one country listed for defence cooperation. IAF-RAFO defence cooperation was initiated in 2006, and has increased substantially in the current year. The defence cooperation is characterized by high-level visit exchanges, training and bilateral exercises between the two air forces.

Oman has also been availing courses in India on a self-financing basis. Oman has also been providing turn-around facilities to our transiting military aircraft. Several rounds of Air Force Staff Talks with RAFO have now provided the necessary framework to expand defence cooperation with RAFO and rest of the GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council) countries. Oman is geographically India&#8217;s closest neighbor among the Arab countries in the strategically vital Persian Gulf region. The presence of over 3, 50,000 expatriate Indians and centuries of people-to-.people contact further enhances its importance in India&#8217;s security mosaic.

PIB Press Release


----------



## Screaming Skull

*IAF preparing to join anti-piracy operations in Gulf​*
New Delhi, Oct 14 (PTI) The IAF is gearing up to join future anti-piracy operations in Gulf of Aden and is holding the first-ever exercise with Omanese Air Force this month to get experience in operating fighter aircraft there.

*"The IAF may be called upon to conduct aerial surveillance of the swathe of the Gulf of Aden region, where pirates are widening their area of operations fast,"* IAF vice chief Air Marshal P K Barbora told reporters here.

Joining the anti-piracy operations would not mean the IAF would unleash an offensive against the sea brigands, but would carry out surveillance of the vast area that the Navy would be unable to cover due to "speed and manpower" constraints, Barbora said.

*"With our (IAF) surveillance capability, we can help the comity of nations fighting the piracy menace there.*

fullstory


----------



## sancho

IBRIS said:


> ZHUK-ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS. Phazotron



vs. Zhuk AE :



http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4484/zhukaemj2.jpg

Tracking of 30 targets and engaging of 6, instead of 10 and engaging 4.
Target detection range of 130Km for targets of *3m²*, instead of 120 Km and 5m² targets.

I came to know in an other forum, that this is the brochure of the small Zhuk AE with 600 - 700 TR modules. The new Zhuk AE which was offered for Mig 35 a few weeks ago, with a radar range of 200Km, should be the bigger one. It has an estimated diameter of 700mm and ~ 1000 TR modules.


----------



## sancho

Nice pics of IAF Jags and their pilots on the way to Oman:

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: FIRST IMAGES: IAF Jaguars Leave For Oman


----------



## Locked

sancho said:


> vs. Zhuk AE :
> 
> 
> 
> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4484/zhukaemj2.jpg
> 
> Tracking of 30 targets and engaging of 6, instead of 10 and engaging 4.
> Target detection range of 130Km for targets of *3m²*, instead of 120 Km and 5m² targets.
> 
> I came to know in an other forum, that this is the brochure of the small Zhuk AE with 600 - 700 TR modules. The new Zhuk AE which was offered for Mig 35 a few weeks ago, with a radar range of 200Km, should be the bigger one. It has an estimated diameter of 700mm and ~ 1000 TR modules.



lolz, isn't that a *Suck ME* Radar?


----------



## sancho

Some weeks ago I asked what role the new C130J will have in IAF and if they are meant for special operations (like it is often mentioned in reports), what kind of and what modifications they will have?
These are some infos I found in the net so far: 


> In keeping with IAF requirements, the US Government has offered a unique C-130J configuration modified for special mission roles. *Equipped with an Infrared Detection Set (IDS), the aircraft will be able to perform precision low-level flying, airdrops, and landing in blackout conditions. Self protection systems and other features are included to ensure aircraft survivability in hostile air defence environments. In addition the aircraft is equipped with air-to-air receiver refueling capability for extended range operations.* Lockheed Martin will integrate this equipment and other capabilities into the Indian configuration as agreed between the governments.
> 
> The Indian Air Forces new Super Hercules will be the longer fuselage or "stretched" variant of the Câ130J, similar to those being delivered to the U.S. Air Force. Deliveries to India will begin in 2011. India joins the growing number of nations with C-130J fleets including the United States, Australia, Canada, Demark, Italy, Norway and the United Kingdom. The C-130J carries eight 463L pallets, 97 medical litters, 24 CDS bundles, 128 combat troops and 92 paratroops.


India's C-130J | Lockheed Martin



> The Government of India has requested a possible sale of:
> 6 Lockheed Martin C-130J United States Air Force (USAF) baseline aircraft including USAF baseline equipment
> 4 Rolls Royce AE 2100D3 spare engines
> 8 AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems (two of them spares)
> 8 AN/ALR-56M Advanced Radar Warning Receivers (two of them spares)
> 8 AN/ALE-47 Counter-Measures Dispensing Systems (two of them spares)
> 8 AAQ-22 Star SAFIRE III Special Operations Suites (two of them spares)
> 8 ALQ-211 Suite of Integrated Radio Frequency Countermeasures (two of them spares)
> 2 spare AN/ARC-210 Single Channel Ground and Airborne Radio Systems (SINCGARS)
> 8 spare Secure Voice Very High Frequency/Ultra High Frequency Radios
> 4 spare Secure Voice High Frequency Radios
> 3 spare AN/AAR-222 SINCGARS and Key Gen (KV-10) Systems
> 1 KIV-119 Non-standard Communication/COMSEC equipment
> 2 ARC-210 Non-standard Communication/COMSEC equipment


http://www.dsca.osd.mil/pressreleases/36-b/2007/India_07-33.pdf

Also interesting and gives a hint for what missions this aircrafts could be used is that: 


> Israels request to buy 9 stretched C-130J-30 aircraft, *which will replace some of the aging C-130 aircraft that Israel made famous in its 1976 commando raid at Entebbe, Uganda.*



Israel Orders Special C-130J-30s

Operation Entebbe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Iggy

Locked said:


> lolz, isn't that a *Suck ME* Radar?



Forebidden fruits always sucks..just like Su-30 Mkis


----------



## booo

Defunct Humanity: OLS-35 IRST option for Su-30 family


----------



## Born In The USA

IAF may use fighters against pirates

The Indian Air Force (IAF) may deploy fighter jets for carrying out anti-piracy operations in the Gulf of Aden, a top IAF official revealed on Wednesday.

IAF Vice-Chief Air Marshal P.K. Barbora said the air force could be called upon to support anti-piracy operations off the Somalian coast to deal with the expanding footprint of the pirates.

If the swatch becomes any bigger, the navy may not be able to cover the entire area due to constraints of speed and vessels. This is when the IAF may be asked to offer help, said Barbora, on the first-ever Indo-Oman air exercise, codenamed Eastern Bridge, from October 22-29.

He said, We may not necessarily employ firepower... we can send fighters to carry out patrols (over pirate-infested waters). The Sukhoi-30 has great endurance.

He said the war games could prove beneficial with regard to any future deployment in anti-piracy operations, taking into accounting Omans geographical location.

The IAF is flying six Jaguars, two IL-78 midair refuelers and 136 personnel to the Thumrait airbase in southern Oman for the exercise.

The ambit of the exercise will encompass live firing, operations in desert terrain and integrated air-to-ground missions.

The Royal Air Force of Oman is the only other air force in the world to operate the Jaguars. It also operates F-16s.

IAF may use fighters against pirates- Hindustan Times


----------



## marcos98

TWO MORE ALH DHRUV FOR ECUADOR
Ecuador's Defence Minister Javier Ponce is expected in India shortly on an official visit to sign a few defence agreements with the country. Among them will be Ecuador exercising its option to buy two more Indian ALH Dhruv helicopters, taking its Dhruv fleet to nine choppers. Earlier this year, the Ecuadorian Air Force (Fuerza A&#233;rea Ecuatoriana) purchased seven Dhruvs for the logistical role, including one kitted out as a VIP transport for the country's President. The fleet is currently based in the military area of Jos&#233; Joaqu&#237;n de Olmedo International Airport in Guayaquil, in the heart of Ecuador.
_great going dhruv......_
http://livefist.blogspot.com/2009/10/two-more-alh-dhruvs-for-ecuador.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

The photos above show Indian Air Force officers in February this year getting a hands-on tour of the Boeing C-17 Globemaster III at Hickam AFB, Hawaii. IAF personnel are getting a far more personal experience with the Globemaster-III right now (from the same squadron above) as part of the Cope India 09 airlift and airdrop special missions exercise. According to sources, the government will shortly kickstart Foreign Military Sale (FMS) procedures to procure a fleet of ten C-17 Globemaster-IIIs from Boeing.

US and Indian forces will "exchange airlift, airland and airdrop delivery techniques, participate in aeromedical and disaster management exercises, conduct cooperative flight operations, to include aircraft generation and recovery, low-level navigation, tactical airdrop, and air-land missions; and conduct subject matter expert exchanges in the operations, maintenance, and rigging disciplines."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrwarrior006

*Indian Air Force to meet future needs indigenously
*
Delhi, Oct 15 (IANS) The Indian Air Force (IAF) will fully back indigenous enterprises to develop critical technologies to not only meet its future needs but also to reduce dependency on external sources, its top commander said Thursday.

&#8216;There are many critical technologies for which we still remain dependent on external sources. These are obviously very zealously guarded and their denial often impedes our indigenisation plans. We, as a nation, must concentrate on developing local expertise in these critical technologies,&#8217; IAF chief Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik said.

&#8216;It is time for all to take some bold decisions and I assure you that the Indian Air Force will back indigenous enterprise fully. We have to emerge out of this dependence on foreign technology and develop self reliance,&#8217; he added while inaugurating a seminar on aerospace technologies here.

&#8216;At the moment, we are highly dependent on foreign vendors for a large proportion of our equipment, and changing this situation is the challenge before the Indian industry.&#8217;

&#8216;Our country spends a very large amount of money on defence equipment procurements. If we could tap into a percentage of that outflow, it would greatly benefit our economy and of course, our overall technological infrastructure,&#8217; Naik maintained.

He said this could be achieved by entering into partnerships and joint ventures involving the domestic industry, which would plough back its profits into the country.

About the future needs of the IAF, Naik said: &#8216;The future will see very localised forms of conflict with limited objectives, conducted at a very high intensity. The IAF would seek to dominate the realms of aerospace, information and cyberspace to create a transparent and pliant battle space with a high degree of situational awareness.&#8217;

&#8216;I visualize that the IAF would become a responsive, net-centric force, proactive and capable of harnessing the enormous capabilities of space. I seek real-time control of satellites and greater synergy in joint operations,&#8217; he added.

At the tactical level, Naik said networking of all assets on a secure data-link in near future would enable the commanders execute campaigns with quicker decision cycles.


----------



## Ruag

India keen to induct 5th-Gen stealth fighter by 2017



> NEW DELHI: India and Russia, after protracted negotiations and some glitches, are now going full steam ahead to finalise the joint project for
> 
> the stealth fifth-generation fighter aircraft (FGFA), which will havesuper-manoeuvrability and supersonic cruising ability.
> 
> The FGFA, along with other R&D projects like the multi-role transport aircraft (MTA) as well as the BrahMos-2 `hypersonic' cruise missiles, will gain further momentum when PM Manmohan Singh holds a summit with President Dmitry Medvedev in Moscow this December.
> 
> India and Russia will then also ink the fresh inter-governmental agreement on military-technical cooperation to extend their "strategic partnership'' by another 10 years, as reported by TOI earlier.
> 
> The two countries will also sign an agreement on the "after-sales product support'' of Russian-origin equipment held by Indian armed forces to address New Delhi's long-standing concerns about technical problems and tardy supply of spares.
> 
> This was formally announced after the two-day talks between defence minister A K Antony and his Russian counterpart Anatoly Serdyukov ended in Moscow on Thursday.
> 
> While India has several ongoing multi-billion dollar military projects with Russia, which range from refit of aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov and lease of K-152 Nerpa Akula-II nuclear submarine to production of 230 Sukhoi-30MKI fighters and 1,657 T-90S main-battle tanks, the FGFA is the most futuristic of them all.
> 
> Though the Indian FGFA will be based upon the single-seater Sukhoi T-50 PAK-FA being currently developed by Russia, it will be built to IAF specifications. IAF, for instance, is also keen on a twin-seater version of the FGFA.
> 
> Antony, on his part, has already declared India wants the FGFA's development to be completed by 2016 to ensure IAF can begin inducting it by 2017.
> 
> "FGFA discussions with Russia are progressing quite satisfactorily...they are on track. The Russian FGFA prototype should make its first flight sometime early next year,'' said IAF vice-chief Air Marshal P K Barbora.
> 
> IAF, in fact, recently finalised the technical requirements for its FGFA, which will have long-range strike and high-endurance air defence capabilities, and submitted them to Russia.
> 
> An Indian team will also be leaving for Russia soon to decide the exact sharing of the technical work-load between Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd and Russia's United Aircraft Corporation.
> 
> IAF wants the FGFA to have "a very high degree of network centricity'' as well as multi-spectral reconnaissance and surveillance systems -- optical, infra-red, laser and radar sensors. Stealth, with a "minimal'' radar tracking signature, will be an important requirement.
> 
> The American F/A-22 `Raptor', each of which costs upwards of $140 million, is the only operational FGFA in the world at present. Another, the F-35 `Lightning-II', in turn, is still under joint development by US, UK and seven other countries.
> 
> IAF's most potent fighter is currently the Sukhoi-30MKI, which can be placed a little over fourth-generation, along with others like Eurofighter Typhoon, Rafale, Gripen and F/A-18 `Super Hornets'.
> 
> While fourth-generation fighters typically revolve around multi-role capabilities, FGFA takes it forward by incorporating stealth technology, composite materials, supercruise, thrust-vectoring and integrated avionics as well.



India keen to induct 5th-Gen stealth fighter by 2017 - India - The Times of India


----------



## Born In The USA

Cope India 09









> Capt. John Ma, a pilot assigned to the 535th Airlift Squadron, at Hickam Air Force Base, Hawaii, prepares to land a C-17 Globemaster III at Air Force Station Agra in Uttar Predesh, India after a 10 hours of flight from Kadena Air Base, Japan. Captain Ma and 149 other Airmen are participating in Cope India, a United States and India airlift exercise that provides training for humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations.








> Pacific Air Forces Airmen arrive at Agra Air Force Station, India, on a Hickam-based C-17 Globemaster III , after a long flight from Kadena Air Base, Japan, for exercise Cope India. Cope India is a humanitarian assistance and disaster relief exercise with the Indian Air Force scheduled to begin Oct. 19.


----------



## brahmastra

Flight safety concerns of the IAF






The Indian Air Force (IAF) has put up a proposal with the Ministry of Defence (MoD), to have information about flight safety shared from friendly countries operating similiar aircraft, so as to have a huge database.

The proposal which came up recently, after the Russian airforce grounded its cargo aircraft, the IL-76, following an accident, is pending with the Ministry. The idea is to increase the database, which would help the IAF, as the IAF too operates the aircraft in carrying personnel and cargo. The IAF operates two squadrons of the mighty IL-76 aircraft and has about 12 of them in its inventory presently.

The decision to ground the fleet was taken by the Russian airforce following a spate of accidents in recent times. Airborne troops would be grounded till the time the ban is lifted. The accident took place near Moscow, when one of the wings of the aircraft was broken off by one of the four engines, after the pilot engaged full throttle during take-off, last week. In August, two Sukhoi-27 display aircraft collided with each other, killing one of the three pilots, while rehearsing for the MAKS-2009 airshow.

Also to decrease the accident rate, the IAF has prepared a report with safety measures to be implemented in the service after approval. The huge report, which has been prepared after a study carried out by four teams, will be implemented from top to bottom.

Air Marshal T S Randhawa, Director General of the IAF's Institute of Flight Safety, said at the recently concluded International Flight Safety conference, that the study was carried out after speaking to personnel in 35 airforce stations. Around 16 countries participated in the conference, held here.

Discussions were held on accidents through presentations, and then sent to all Commands. The report talks about handling the aircraft, training to be strengthened and reducing human error. Said Air Marshal Randhawa, "The aircraft is always safe, and its total technical safety is ensured before flying.But sometimes technical error may lead to human error.Efforts are on to improve air safety record. The rate is better than last year. Per 10,000 hours of flying, Category 1 accidents have come down. Worldwide the accident rate is calculated in terms of per 10,000 hours of flying done."

Inquiries into crashes fall under various categories, from one to five. Category-1 crashes are considered the most severe, in which the equipment and life are lost. According to the Flight Safety Institute parameters, the categories, from one to five, decrease from the most severe accidents to just incidents.

Last month a MiG-21 aircraft crashed in Punjab, killing the pilot, while there have been seven crashes this year, with the biggest being the first ever crash of the heavy-weight Sukhoi-30MKI in April this year in Rajasthan.

According to the latest Parliament figures, 34 service personnel have been killed in these accidents from 2007 till July 2009. The loss to civilian property amounts to more than Rs.six lakh, and the prime cause of these accidents are human error and technical defects.

In the past four years 37 aircraft and 19 helicopters have been lost in accidents.

Defence Minister A K Antony has said in Parliament that after each accident, an investigation is carried out and appropriate remedial actions are taken. Besides, a continuous and multi-faceted effort is always underway in the armed forces to enhance and upgrade flight safety. Measures to enhance the quality of training to improve the skills, ability to exercise sound judgment and situational awareness of pilots are being pursued. Constant interaction with Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs), both indigenous and foreign, is also maintained to overcome the technical defects of the aircraft. 
Copyright: People's Post


----------



## brahmastra

LCA Tejas moves towards IOC with five-week weapons trial news	

19 October 2009	


New Delhi: India's ambitious programme to develop a sophisticated light-weight fighter aircraft moved ahead another step with the Indian Air Force conducting a five-week multi-disciplinary trial with two Tejas aircraft at its Jamnagar air base in Gujarat. *The trials take the programme closer to achieving Initial Operational Capability (IOC) - a task that the Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA), which manages the Tejas programme, is committed to achieve by the end of 2010.*

*"The trials entailed flight envelope expansion in various stores configurations, as well as air-to-ground weapon delivery trials in different modes of weapon delivery,*" a Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) official said here today.

According to officials, *the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) successfully demonstrated its ability to tackle targets designated visually by the pilot. With this phase behind it the LCA will now test its ability to let its on-board navigation and attack computers take on targets that are beyond visual range (BVR).*

Defence sources said the five-week trials were conducted by the flight test crew of the National Flight Test Centre (NFTC) which included test pilots, flight test engineers and instrumentation specialists.


Officials also said that this, indeed, was the first time that the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft has operated away from home base for so long.

The first squadron of the Mark-I LCA, with initial operational capability is scheduled to be inducted by the IAF by December 2010. In all the *IAF is slated to induct around seven squadrons of the aircraft in its fleet. While the first two squadrons will be equipped with Mark-I, or IOC aircraft the remaining five squadrons will be the Mark-II version, an upgraded version of the aircraft that will match the likes of Saab Gripen JAS-39 in its capabilities.*

*The IOC configured squadrons will be equipped with the GE-404 engines while the remaining five squadrons will be equipped with either the GE-414 or the Eurojet 200 engines.* DRDO is also in negotiations with various aircraft manufacturers to it in expanding the flight envelope of the aircraft.

http://www.domain-b.com/defence/air_space/iaf/20091019_five_week.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

*THE AIR CHIEF URGES IAF COMMANDERS TO BUILD UP CAPABILITIES FOR CYBER SPACE​*Wednesday, October 21, 2009


The Indian Air Force Commanders Conference began at the Air Headquarters (Vayu Bhavan), in New Delhi today. The conference commenced with the inaugural address of the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik.

Addressing the Commanders, the Air Chief brought forth his vision of the Indian Air Force in view of the enhanced capabilities being acquired and a three pronged approach towards the modernization process of the IAF. A modernization process that would include preserving, maintaining, upgrading and improving the current assets as well as processing the cases for acquisitions and replacements on a fast track. The IAF has made rapid strides towards attaining net centricity and has to be capable of dominating the entire spectrum of information, cyberspace and air space, he said. He emphasized that the IAF besides continuing to air maintain troops and delivering more than 37,000 tons annually should continue to sharpen its core competencies to interface with the other services to generate the requisite capabilities.

The Commanders Conference would see the Air Officers Commanding-in-Chief of the IAF Commands carry out a data based review.

The Conference is attended by the top brass of the Indian Air Force comprising Air Officers Commanding-in-Chief of IAF Commands and the Principal Staff Officers of Air Headquarters. During the Commanders Conference the operational challenges before the IAF are discussed. Apart from this Flight Safety, Maintenance, Administrative and Logistical issues which impinge upon the operational effectiveness of Air Force would also taken up for discussions.


----------



## sudhir007

Russia setting, US rising in Indian air force IDRW.ORG

*Russia setting, US rising in Indian air force*

Russia&#8217;s eclipse and the US&#8217; rise in the Indian militarywill soon stand out in the air force&#8217;s transport division.

Sources said the government is moving in to seal yet another government-to-government deal with the US for a military purchase. They are ordering ten C-17 Globemaster transport aircraft.

The deal is worth over $2 billion (Rs10,000 crore). When inducted, C-17 Globemaster would replace the Russian-made IL-76 as the biggest transport aircraft of India. C-17, a Boeing product, can carry almost 80,000 kg, against IL-76&#8217;s 50,000 kg.

Sources said the C-17 deal was discussed and &#8220;almost finalised&#8221; at a recent meeting of the Defence Acquisition Council, under the defence minister, and the deal could be signed in a few months.

Globemaster can be operated by just two pilots and another crew, whereas the much smaller IL-76 needs a crew of six. Comfort levels, too, are dramatic. The deal finalisation comes even as the air force readies to induce six C-130J Super Hercules transport planes, that can carry a payload of 20,000 kg, in 2011.

Presently, the IAF&#8217;s fixed-wing fleet comprises 20 Russian made IL-76 and over a 100 AN-32s. The Globemaster and C-130J are set to significantly alter Russian dominance.
Meanwhile, US firms are making an aggressive pitch to corner contracts for transport helicopters, dominated by Russians all these decades. Boeing today said it submitted two proposals to the IAF this week &#8212; the AH-64D Apache and the CH-47F Chinook for attack and heavy-lift helicopter operations.
Air force is enthusiastic about the Chinooks.


----------



## vinaash

AS POSTED BY Vishnu Som
Associate Editor and Senior Anchor
New Delhi Television (NDTV)

Hi there .. there was a briefing from "team Hornet" yesterday ... which included participation from GE and Raytheon ...

Here are a few of the major points ...

As far as the transfer of source codes for AESA is concerned ... they are still at the "Can't discuss in an open forum ... lets see how this plays out" mode. At the same time, the fact that India has agreed to the US end user agreement during Hillary Clinton's visit here means that the full up Super Hornet IN ... inclusive of the upgraded GE F-414 engine, the APG 79 AESA and other key systems are cleared for transfer ... so its quite possible that the version of the AESA offered will be full-spec ... In fact, I am sure, India would not accept anything less than that ...

Secondly February 2010 is the big date for the IAF and the next phase of the Hornet trials ... There will be an evaluation of the following ...

1. Mission systems flight evaluation
2. AESA
3. FLIR
4. EW
5. Weapon delivery
6. Maintenance evaluation
7. Technical evaluation.

All this will be done at the Naval Air Station Lemoore in California, the same base from where I flew the second of my Super Hornet sorties.

Boeing reps repeatedly state that the AESA will be evaluated in conjunction with other systems ... ie ... the data link, FLIR etc to showcase the full package ...

As far as AESA is concerned ... the Boeing, Raytheon team seemed to take on their European rivals who are still developing/integrating their product. They explained how it took EIGHT years for the APG-79 to move from low rate initial production to first operational deployment. The dates are as follows ...

* June '03 ... Low rate initial production
* December '06 ... Operational evaluation completed.
*'07 ... Initial Operational clearance
* 07/'07 ... Full scale production approva
* 05/'08 ... First operational deployment.

The APG-79 has 1000 hours mean time between failures, more than 75,000 operational flight hours, its been approved for sale to India and will be sustained in US service beyond 2035.

The proposed GE F414 EPE (Enhanced Performance Engine) for India offers a 20 per cent increase in thrust and a 1 per cent reduction in fuel burn. The F414 is itself in the 22,000 lb thrust class, 170 lb/second airflow. Engine change is done in under 30 minutes, interchangeable left and right engine installation. No need for a functional check flight after engine change. No throttle restrictions while in operation (I have personally witnessed this ... its amazing ... you can pretty much do what you want with the throttle ... slam it to burner and take it back as much as you want ... nothing happens).

They WILL offer the Indian Air Force an out and out 9g fighter ... this has been a promise made by the Boeing team. I was led to believe this involves changes in the flight control system ... the airframe itself is OK for 9g.

The bottom line ... this is a rugged, proven, operational platform, which is now available to India at a cost NOT too much over its single engine competitors in the MMRCA race.

As far as their performance in the trials in Bangalore are concerned ... they say that they are satisfied with what they were able to demonstrate to the Indian Air Force but reiterate that its the IAF which has to be satisfied.




*Well i hope thats why china is so afraid of US and Indian partnership.*


----------



## saurabh

vinaash said:


> AS POSTED BY Vishnu Som
> Associate Editor and Senior Anchor
> New Delhi Television (NDTV)
> 
> Hi there .. there was a briefing from "team Hornet" yesterday ... which included participation from GE and Raytheon ...
> 
> Here are a few of the major points ...
> 
> As far as the transfer of source codes for AESA is concerned ... they are still at the "Can't discuss in an open forum ... lets see how this plays out" mode. At the same time, the fact that India has agreed to the US end user agreement during Hillary Clinton's visit here means that the full up Super Hornet IN ... inclusive of the upgraded GE F-414 engine, the APG 79 AESA and other key systems are cleared for transfer ... so its quite possible that the version of the AESA offered will be full-spec ... In fact, I am sure, India would not accept anything less than that ...
> 
> Secondly February 2010 is the big date for the IAF and the next phase of the Hornet trials ... There will be an evaluation of the following ...
> 
> 1. Mission systems flight evaluation
> 2. AESA
> 3. FLIR
> 4. EW
> 5. Weapon delivery
> 6. Maintenance evaluation
> 7. Technical evaluation.
> 
> All this will be done at the Naval Air Station Lemoore in California, the same base from where I flew the second of my Super Hornet sorties.
> 
> Boeing reps repeatedly state that the AESA will be evaluated in conjunction with other systems ... ie ... the data link, FLIR etc to showcase the full package ...
> 
> As far as AESA is concerned ... the Boeing, Raytheon team seemed to take on their European rivals who are still developing/integrating their product. They explained how it took EIGHT years for the APG-79 to move from low rate initial production to first operational deployment. The dates are as follows ...
> 
> * June '03 ... Low rate initial production
> * December '06 ... Operational evaluation completed.
> *'07 ... Initial Operational clearance
> * 07/'07 ... Full scale production approva
> * 05/'08 ... First operational deployment.
> 
> The APG-79 has 1000 hours mean time between failures, more than 75,000 operational flight hours, its been approved for sale to India and will be sustained in US service beyond 2035.
> 
> The proposed GE F414 EPE (Enhanced Performance Engine) for India offers a 20 per cent increase in thrust and a 1 per cent reduction in fuel burn. The F414 is itself in the 22,000 lb thrust class, 170 lb/second airflow. Engine change is done in under 30 minutes, interchangeable left and right engine installation. No need for a functional check flight after engine change. No throttle restrictions while in operation (I have personally witnessed this ... its amazing ... you can pretty much do what you want with the throttle ... slam it to burner and take it back as much as you want ... nothing happens).
> 
> They WILL offer the Indian Air Force an out and out 9g fighter ... this has been a promise made by the Boeing team. I was led to believe this involves changes in the flight control system ... the airframe itself is OK for 9g.
> 
> The bottom line ... this is a rugged, proven, operational platform, which is now available to India at a cost NOT too much over its single engine competitors in the MMRCA race.
> 
> As far as their performance in the trials in Bangalore are concerned ... they say that they are satisfied with what they were able to demonstrate to the Indian Air Force but reiterate that its the IAF which has to be satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well i hope thats why china is so afraid of US and Indian partnership.*



The offer is tempting, but doesn't the team hornet need approval from us government for what to sell and what not to, what technology to be transferred etc? In future, if US is not happy with us at some trivial, ignorable matter like another nuclear test or war with pak , would not hornet fleet get affected by sanctions?


----------



## marcos98

*Prez to become first Indian woman to fly in Sukhoi 30 mki*
For once, President Pratibha Patil will don a G-suit instead of her trademark sari as she flies in a Sukhoi-30 MKI - a frontline fighter jet of the Indian Air Force (IAF) - next month.

Patil, 74, is expected to board one of the Sukhois based in Lohegaon, Pune, and will make history of sorts by becoming the first woman to fly in an IAF war plane. The President is the supreme commander of the Indian armed forces. "The president will be flying in a Sukhoi soon. It should happen by November end," a senior IAF official told IANS without divulging further details.

Patil, who will be following in the footsteps of her predecessor APJ Abdul Kalam, will be undergoing mandatory health tests before the sortie. The first woman President of the country, Patil would also become the first woman to fly in an IAF war plane. The air force currently has 784 women officers working in different branches, barring the fighter stream. Earlier, Kalam, the father of the Indian missile programme, had taken a ride in a submarine in 2006 and followed it up with a sortie in a Sukhoi the same year.


----------



## ironman

*IAF signed contract for 5th generation fighter jet with Russia​*PTI, Friday, October 30, 2009 20:50 IST

Pathankot: In a bid to add more teeth to its existing armoury, Indian Air Force has signed a contract with Russia recently to procure the fifth generation fighter aircraft under its modernisation programme.

"As a modernisation programme of the IAF, we have recently signed an official agreement with Russia for *procurement* of fifth generation attack aircrafts," air chief marshal PV Naik told reporters on the concluding day of his two-day visit to Air Force Station, Pathankot today.

*"This deal is a part of the modernisation plan under which 126 Medium Multi-role combat Aircrafts, which are coming will translate to 10 new squadrons," Naik said. He added that IAF is in the process of procuring MMRCAs, C-79 aircrafts, C001 aircrafts, new airborne early warning systems, attack helicopters, aerostat radars, VVIP helicopters, heavy load helicopters besides upgrading MIG-29, AN-32, Sukhois and Mirage fighter jets.
*
Referring to the upgradation programme, the COAS said, "What you cannot get from elsewhere needs to be upgraded. If there is residual life left in any system, you cannot throw it out, but upgrade it." Planning is done on four basic pillars of modernisation, Naik said adding that *first is to develop systems including satellites and radars to see enemy movements first and communicate fast.*

Second pillar is to have a "reach", he said adding,"When you see, you should reach the farthest place. So for this, we have fighter jets and air-to-air refuelling in place". The third is to "hit" at adversary and fourth is to save and safeguard the country, he said adding that this planning needs to be fool-proof and accurate.

On a question about his recent statement that India has one-third of China's airpower, Air Chief Marshal Naik said, "Why should we compare with China. We have nothing to do with it.I will focus on building my own capability." To another question about Chinese air-power, he said, "There is nothing to worry. We are capable."

"The Long-Term Perspective Planning will shape IAF in next 10 to 15 years. *We have also focus on the space warfare, which is emerging as major sector of the defence security,"* he said.

On Pakistan getting new aircrafts and other defence systems in their existing fleet, he said,"Nobody should undermine IAF's capabilities. If our neighbours are purchasing new aircrafts from the US, India is also procuring MMRCAs, attack helicopters, radars, AEWSs."

"The IAF is constantly updating and evolving new techniques and training well. We should be well prepared to meet any external threat," he said and pointed out at IAF's special training exercises recently with the US and Oman.

"Currently one more exercise is going on," he said adding that the IAF has performed very well.Indian Air Force will complete technical evaluation of the six foreign fighter jets by April next year before procurement.

*"The test trials and technical evaluation of the six fighter jets will be completed by April next year. They are being subjected to different terrain and weather conditions in Bangalore, Jaisalmer and Leh," *Naik told reporters.

Naik said that *test trial of the F-16, F-18(USA), Rafael (France) and MIG-35(Russia) has been completed* and for the rest it is going on. Besides these, other fighter aircrafts under process of technical evaluation are Gripen(Sweden) and Eurofighter(UK). "After test evaluation is completed, we will move further for procurement," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

ironman said:


> *IAF signed contract for 5th generation fighter jet with Russia​*PTI, Friday, October 30, 2009 20:50 IST
> 
> Pathankot: In a bid to add more teeth to its existing armoury, Indian Air Force has signed a contract with Russia recently to procure the fifth generation fighter aircraft under its modernisation programme.
> 
> "As a modernisation programme of the IAF, we have recently signed an official agreement with Russia for *procurement* of fifth generation attack aircrafts," air chief marshal PV Naik told reporters on the concluding day of his two-day visit to Air Force Station, Pathankot today.
> 
> *"This deal is a part of the modernisation plan under which 126 Medium Multi-role combat Aircrafts, which are coming will translate to 10 new squadrons," Naik said. He added that IAF is in the process of procuring MMRCAs, C-79 aircrafts, C001 aircrafts, new airborne early warning systems, attack helicopters, aerostat radars, VVIP helicopters, heavy load helicopters besides upgrading MIG-29, AN-32, Sukhois and Mirage fighter jets.
> *
> Referring to the upgradation programme, the COAS said, "What you cannot get from elsewhere needs to be upgraded. If there is residual life left in any system, you cannot throw it out, but upgrade it." Planning is done on four basic pillars of modernisation, Naik said adding that *first is to develop systems including satellites and radars to see enemy movements first and communicate fast.*
> 
> Second pillar is to have a "reach", he said adding,"When you see, you should reach the farthest place. So for this, we have fighter jets and air-to-air refuelling in place". The third is to "hit" at adversary and fourth is to save and safeguard the country, he said adding that this planning needs to be fool-proof and accurate.
> 
> On a question about his recent statement that India has one-third of China's airpower, Air Chief Marshal Naik said, "Why should we compare with China. We have nothing to do with it.I will focus on building my own capability." To another question about Chinese air-power, he said, "There is nothing to worry. We are capable."
> 
> "The Long-Term Perspective Planning will shape IAF in next 10 to 15 years. *We have also focus on the space warfare, which is emerging as major sector of the defence security,"* he said.
> 
> On Pakistan getting new aircrafts and other defence systems in their existing fleet, he said,"Nobody should undermine IAF's capabilities. If our neighbours are purchasing new aircrafts from the US, India is also procuring MMRCAs, attack helicopters, radars, AEWSs."
> 
> "The IAF is constantly updating and evolving new techniques and training well. We should be well prepared to meet any external threat," he said and pointed out at IAF's special training exercises recently with the US and Oman.
> 
> "Currently one more exercise is going on," he said adding that the IAF has performed very well.Indian Air Force will complete technical evaluation of the six foreign fighter jets by April next year before procurement.
> 
> *"The test trials and technical evaluation of the six fighter jets will be completed by April next year. They are being subjected to different terrain and weather conditions in Bangalore, Jaisalmer and Leh," *Naik told reporters.
> 
> Naik said that *test trial of the F-16, F-18(USA), Rafael (France) and MIG-35(Russia) has been completed* and for the rest it is going on. Besides these, other fighter aircrafts under process of technical evaluation are Gripen(Sweden) and Eurofighter(UK). "After test evaluation is completed, we will move further for procurement," he said.



*I have been hearing about "India's plan to buy 126 multi-role combat fighter" since 2003. There are thousands of article and thousands thread open and varies forums to discuss this but nothing happened so far and nothing is going to happened until probably 2015.*


----------



## Chanakyaa

jupiter2007 said:


> *I have been hearing about "India's plan to buy 126 multi-role combat fighter" since 2003. There are thousands of article and thousands thread open and varies forums to discuss this but nothing happened so far and nothing is going to happened until probably 2015.*




*Current Status :*

On 27 May 2009 Indian Air Force completed the technical evaluation of all 6 fighter jets. Air chief marshal Fali H. Major told the press that the reports had been submitted to the ministry of defence. The aircraft will be put through a rigorous testing process at Bangalore, Jaisalmer and Leh. The aircraft will undergo technical and humid condition tests in Bangalore. Desert trials will be conducted in Jaisalmer, Rajasthan and High-altitude and mountainous condition trials will be conducted at Leh in Ladakh.[15]

Flight evaluation of the fighters started in August 2009 at Bangalore.[66] The F/A-18E/F and F-16IN completed their field trials by mid-September 2009.[67] The Rafale began trails in late September 2009.[68] As of late October 2009, the IAF has completed the trials of F/A-18, F-16, Rafale, and MiG-35. According to Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik, all the aircraft tested so far "are going neck and neck".[69]


----------



## RPK

IAF's 48 sq completes 50 glorious years - Chandigarh - City - The Times of India

CHANDIGARH: The city-based 48 squadron of the Indian Air Force, which flies Russian-built AN-32 medium lift tactical transport aircraft is 
celebrating its golden jubilee for completing 50 commendable years. 

The squadron has scripted several new chapters in the aviation sector by landing at various strategic locations at high altitudes and inaccessible places. 

Famously called - Himalayan Lifeline or camel - the 48 squadron is familiar with each peak, valley, river, lake, and international borders with China and Pakistan. 

The squadron was equipped with the Russian built AN-32 tactical transport aircraft for high altitude operations at Allahabad in 1985. 

The following year, it moved to Chandigarh and since then, it has been the lifeline for all air maintenance activities in Jammu and Kashmir, para-dropping loads in the Siachen sector and landing at high altitude forward bases in Leh, Thoise, DBO, Fukche and Nyoma, in harsh conditions and inhospitable terrains, often beyond the aircraft maneuvering envelope. 

The squadron was raised at Barrackpore, Srinagar, in 1959 and was initially equipped with six Dakotas, workhorse of the IAF at that time. During hostilities in 1962, the squadron operated in the Eastern Sector, airlifting troops and military hardware, besides evacuating civilians from forward locations. 
In 1965, it was actively engaged in airlifting of troops and armament in both the western and eastern sectors and was also employed for the movement of fighter squadrons and their associated equipment to their operational locations. 

During the 1971 Indo-Pak war, the camel squadron played a major role as they carried arms and ammunition to Agartala, evacuated displaced civilians and airlifted casualties. 

The squadron aircraft led by the its commanding officer (CO) group captain SC Chafekar has undertaken several world records like landing at the highest advanced landing ground (short, high altitude, kutcha airstrip) in the world at DBO at 16,200 feet, followed by trial landings at Fukche and Nyoma, both above 13,500 feet. 

Driven by the motto - Sahasam Falati Sarvatraha, Shaurya Chakra awardee Gp Capt Chafekar told TOI, "We have achieved these feats because of the efforts put by our team." 

The squadron was awarded the Presidents Colours in February 2007 for its contribution to the country. 

The squadron has been involved in many military and civil operations - 1962, 1965, 1971, IPKF, CACTUS, Safed Sagar, Parakram, Bhuj and Tsunami relief etc. This is a great moment of pride for the squadron members.


----------



## amunhotep

Plans to replace the ageing Cheetah and Chetak chopper fleet of the Indian Army and Air Force are set to get delayed, thanks to indecision of the Defence Ministry over conducting of the field trials. The original plan was to induct 197 Light Utility Helicopters (LUHs) starting from 2009-10 but the process has not moved beyond the Request for Proposal stage and the vendors response to it. 

here is the link

ASIAN DEFENCE: Plans to replace Cheetah and Chetak chopper to get delayed:India


----------



## amunhotep

In a finding that has alarmed India..........chinese spare-parts were used in top secret encryption devices used by the IAF

the presence of chinese spare-parts will allow china to decode indian codes or eavesdrop on the IAF

here is the link

ASIAN DEFENCE: Chinese parts in IAF encryption devices prompt security probe


----------



## sudhir007

*The cockpit simulator developed by the DIPR for its computerised pilot selection system*

&#8220;TOMORROW&#8217;S war will be a war of minds,&#8221; says Manas K. Mandal, Director, Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR), New Delhi, a premier institute of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). &#8220;So the importance of our laboratory has gone up. The range of activities we do with a small band of people is enormous.&#8221; The DIPR, according to its Director, has the largest number of psychologists under one umbrella. Its staff includes 45 psychologists, 30 scientists and six officers belonging to the services. They psychologically fortify soldiers to face low-intensity conflicts, devise tests for the selection of officers of the armed forces, test the aptitude of those aspiring to be sharpshooters or drivers of battle tanks, carry out personality profiling of National Security Guard (NSG) commandos and conduct mass counselling for victims of natural disasters. Mandal himself is a reputed psychologist who was a professor of psychology at the Department of Humanities and Social Sciences at the Indian Institute of Technology at Kharagpur before taking over as Director of the DIPR in January 2004. A Fulbright Fellow, he was a researcher in cognition and experimental neuropsychology, and a Fulbright lecturer at Harvard University. 

The DIPR began in 1943 as an experimental board in Dehradun to select officers for the armed forces. After Independence, when the armed forces were reorganised, a need was felt to establish a dedicated research cell that would look into not only the scientific aspects of officer selection but also the psychological requirements. So in 1949, the experimental board, renamed the Psychological Research Wing, was mandated to devise tests to probe the intelligence and persona of those aspiring to become officers in the services, to follow up on candidates during training, and to assess on-job performance. In 1962, the Psychological Research Wing was redesignated Directorate of Psychological Research (DPR) to carry out research on soldiers&#8217; morale, ideological convictions, job satisfaction, behaviour in high-altitude tests, civil-military relationship, and so on.

In 1982, the DPR was renamed the DIPR. Since then, &#8220;it has emerged as a centre of importance in military psychology, dealing with research activities pertaining to personnel selection, placement and trade allocation&#8221;, said Mandal. However, what makes the DIPR&#8217;s job difficult is that India&#8217;s armed forces are man-intensive. &#8220;Besides, this job cannot be outsourced,&#8221; Mandal noted. Over a period of time, the DIPR has standardised a battery of tests to assess the intelligence and personality of those wanting to become officers and to allocate a trade to them. These tests are validated constantly. The DIPR interacts with the headquarters of the Army, the Navy and the Indian Air Force and with the 15 service selection boards and the Air Force selection boards, providing them with psychological inputs in the selection of officers and personnel.

Arunima Gupta, scientist, DIPR, said, &#8220;There is no hire and fire in the armed forces. So the right kind of selection is crucial.&#8221; 

According to Arunima Gupta, the DIPR assists soldiers to cope with extreme conditions such as the icy winds of high-altitude Siachen, the heat waves of Rajasthan and the confined atmosphere of submarines. It prepares soldiers to face qualitatively different situations in non-conventional warfare. &#8220;Psychologically training people to fight at high altitudes and in low-intensity conflict areas is not a joke,&#8221; said Mandal.

Low-intensity conflicts pose special challenges to soldiers. &#8220;It is not clear who the enemy is. It is not a declared war. The DIPR has to look into all this and how to match the human resources with these situations,&#8221; said Arunima Gupta. The main thing in such situations is maintaining the morale of soldiers. &#8220;We give psychological inputs to young commanders and soldiers and tell them to be on the lookout for warning signals [of aberrant behaviour] and how to manage a crisis,&#8221; she said. They are trained to manage combat-related stress.

K. Ramachandran, Additional Director, DIPR, said the DIPR takes the help of priests in temples attached to Army cantonments or camps to counsel stressed-out soldiers. &#8220;We have trained them to play the role of counsellors for soldiers under stress,&#8221; he said.


Mass trauma 


R.V. MOORTHY 

Manas Mandal, Director, DIPR. 

During times of mass trauma, the DIPR&#8217;s experts play a critical role. Mandal said: &#8220;When there is a bomb blast, 10 persons may die, but hundreds around are traumatised.&#8221; In such situations, groups of DIPR psychologists visit the injured persons or the families of the victims of mass trauma, speak to them, get to know their problems and counsel them. &#8220;We take care of their psychological problems while the DRDO&#8217;s doctors take care of the victims&#8217; medical problems,&#8221; said Ramachandran. Psychologists of the DIPR made repeated visits to Latur in Maharashtra after the earthquake in September 1993, to Orissa after the super cyclone of October 1999 and to Nagapattinam in Tamil Nadu after the tsunami in December 2004 and counselled hundreds of traumatised people. For soldiers posted in the icy expanse of Siachen, &#8220;our role is to help them adapt quickly&#8221;, said Ramachandran. For those who are on the threshold of breaking down, &#8220;we provide stress inoculation courses &#8211; the mental stubbornness that is needed during their stay in Siachen&#8221;.

The DIPR has devised a computerised pilot selection system (CPSS). As a booklet on it points out, a fighter pilot in addition to having flying skills should be a systems manager. The CPSS evaluates qualities such as psychomotor and information-processing skills and the candidates&#8217; ability to perform multiple tasks simultaneously. It entails 12 tests to assess psychomotor skills and nine cognitive tests.

The main controller unit, that is, the Black Box, for the CPSS was developed by the Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE), Bangalore, and the DIPR. The Black Box is &#8220;a kind of password&#8221; because the tests cannot be run without it. The tests are backed by 20 years of research and development of DIPR scientists. The simulator on which the CPSS is run received the Agni award in 2005 from Prime Minister Manmohan Singh for self-reliance in technology.

The DIPR has a number of publications to its credit. Its psychologists and scientists have brought out manuals such as &#8220;Stress and its Management&#8221;, &#8220;Deceit Detection and Interrogation&#8221;, &#8220;Suicide and Fratricide: Dynamics and Management: A Field Manual for Officers&#8221;, &#8220;Managing Emotions in Daily Life and at Workplace&#8221;, &#8220;Propaganda &#8211; Field Manual for Armed Forces&#8221;, and &#8220;Overcoming Obsolescence and Becoming Creative in R&D Environment&#8221;.

Said Mandal: &#8220;We began our journey with a selection system in 1943. We have now spread our wings
Of men and minds


----------



## sudhir007

*The cockpit simulator developed by the DIPR for its computerised pilot selection system*

TOMORROWS war will be a war of minds, says Manas K. Mandal, Director, Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR), New Delhi, a premier institute of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). So the importance of our laboratory has gone up. The range of activities we do with a small band of people is enormous. The DIPR, according to its Director, has the largest number of psychologists under one umbrella. Its staff includes 45 psychologists, 30 scientists and six officers belonging to the services. They psychologically fortify soldiers to face low-intensity conflicts, devise tests for the selection of officers of the armed forces, test the aptitude of those aspiring to be sharpshooters or drivers of battle tanks, carry out personality profiling of National Security Guard (NSG) commandos and conduct mass counselling for victims of natural disasters. Mandal himself is a reputed psychologist who was a professor of psychology at the Department of Humanities and Social Sciences at the Indian Institute of Technology at Kharagpur before taking over as Director of the DIPR in January 2004. A Fulbright Fellow, he was a researcher in cognition and experimental neuropsychology, and a Fulbright lecturer at Harvard University. 

The DIPR began in 1943 as an experimental board in Dehradun to select officers for the armed forces. After Independence, when the armed forces were reorganised, a need was felt to establish a dedicated research cell that would look into not only the scientific aspects of officer selection but also the psychological requirements. So in 1949, the experimental board, renamed the Psychological Research Wing, was mandated to devise tests to probe the intelligence and persona of those aspiring to become officers in the services, to follow up on candidates during training, and to assess on-job performance. In 1962, the Psychological Research Wing was redesignated Directorate of Psychological Research (DPR) to carry out research on soldiers morale, ideological convictions, job satisfaction, behaviour in high-altitude tests, civil-military relationship, and so on.

In 1982, the DPR was renamed the DIPR. Since then, it has emerged as a centre of importance in military psychology, dealing with research activities pertaining to personnel selection, placement and trade allocation, said Mandal. However, what makes the DIPRs job difficult is that Indias armed forces are man-intensive. Besides, this job cannot be outsourced, Mandal noted. Over a period of time, the DIPR has standardised a battery of tests to assess the intelligence and personality of those wanting to become officers and to allocate a trade to them. These tests are validated constantly. The DIPR interacts with the headquarters of the Army, the Navy and the Indian Air Force and with the 15 service selection boards and the Air Force selection boards, providing them with psychological inputs in the selection of officers and personnel.

Arunima Gupta, scientist, DIPR, said, There is no hire and fire in the armed forces. So the right kind of selection is crucial. 

According to Arunima Gupta, the DIPR assists soldiers to cope with extreme conditions such as the icy winds of high-altitude Siachen, the heat waves of Rajasthan and the confined atmosphere of submarines. It prepares soldiers to face qualitatively different situations in non-conventional warfare. Psychologically training people to fight at high altitudes and in low-intensity conflict areas is not a joke, said Mandal.

Low-intensity conflicts pose special challenges to soldiers. It is not clear who the enemy is. It is not a declared war. The DIPR has to look into all this and how to match the human resources with these situations, said Arunima Gupta. The main thing in such situations is maintaining the morale of soldiers. We give psychological inputs to young commanders and soldiers and tell them to be on the lookout for warning signals [of aberrant behaviour] and how to manage a crisis, she said. They are trained to manage combat-related stress.

K. Ramachandran, Additional Director, DIPR, said the DIPR takes the help of priests in temples attached to Army cantonments or camps to counsel stressed-out soldiers. We have trained them to play the role of counsellors for soldiers under stress, he said.


Mass trauma 


R.V. MOORTHY 

Manas Mandal, Director, DIPR. 

During times of mass trauma, the DIPRs experts play a critical role. Mandal said: When there is a bomb blast, 10 persons may die, but hundreds around are traumatised. In such situations, groups of DIPR psychologists visit the injured persons or the families of the victims of mass trauma, speak to them, get to know their problems and counsel them. We take care of their psychological problems while the DRDOs doctors take care of the victims medical problems, said Ramachandran. Psychologists of the DIPR made repeated visits to Latur in Maharashtra after the earthquake in September 1993, to Orissa after the super cyclone of October 1999 and to Nagapattinam in Tamil Nadu after the tsunami in December 2004 and counselled hundreds of traumatised people. For soldiers posted in the icy expanse of Siachen, our role is to help them adapt quickly, said Ramachandran. For those who are on the threshold of breaking down, we provide stress inoculation courses  the mental stubbornness that is needed during their stay in Siachen.

The DIPR has devised a computerised pilot selection system (CPSS). As a booklet on it points out, a fighter pilot in addition to having flying skills should be a systems manager. The CPSS evaluates qualities such as psychomotor and information-processing skills and the candidates ability to perform multiple tasks simultaneously. It entails 12 tests to assess psychomotor skills and nine cognitive tests.

The main controller unit, that is, the Black Box, for the CPSS was developed by the Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE), Bangalore, and the DIPR. The Black Box is a kind of password because the tests cannot be run without it. The tests are backed by 20 years of research and development of DIPR scientists. The simulator on which the CPSS is run received the Agni award in 2005 from Prime Minister Manmohan Singh for self-reliance in technology.

The DIPR has a number of publications to its credit. Its psychologists and scientists have brought out manuals such as Stress and its Management, Deceit Detection and Interrogation, Suicide and Fratricide: Dynamics and Management: A Field Manual for Officers, Managing Emotions in Daily Life and at Workplace, Propaganda  Field Manual for Armed Forces, and Overcoming Obsolescence and Becoming Creative in R&D Environment.

Said Mandal: We began our journey with a selection system in 1943. We have now spread our wings
Of men and minds


----------



## sudhir007

*Air force looks for G-suits as Prez gets ready to fly Su-30*

She isn&#8217;t fit enough to be a fighter pilot, nor is she at an age to think of becoming one. Besides, the air force doesn&#8217;t even have a G-suit that fits her. But president Pratibha Patel has made up her mind. She would fly in a Sukhoi-30 MKI &#8212; the Indian Air Force&#8217;s most potent fighter.

In military style, detailing planning is underway in Pune and Delhi to ensure that the first woman president of the country has a smooth ride, like her predecessor APJ Abdul Kalam. Air force sources said the president would be flying for almost 30 minutes over Pune later this month. The probable date is November 25.

The president would sit in the rear seat, as the commanding officer of the Number 20 &#8216;Lightning&#8217; Squadron based at Lohegaon, Pune, would take the SU-30 to the sky. An air force officer said the president would be given a &#8220;slow and steady&#8221; ride, but &#8220;it won&#8217;t be boring&#8221;. She would be exposed to basic manoeuvres that would give her a good idea of the capabilities of the Russian-made fighter. The fighter, however, would not be pushed to the limits.

&#8220;It won&#8217;t be like the ride that Dr Kalam had. He was looking at the performance of the machine, since he was familiar with it. So it was slightly tougher than the ride president Patil would have,&#8221; a senior officer said.

As the air force prepares for the president&#8217;s flight, they are faced with some unique challenges. The force does not have a G-suit, flying suit and boots of her size. The air force does not have women fighter pilots, so the single-piece G-suits and flying suits are made to the size of men, who are much taller. The G-suit, specifically the Anti-G-suit, helps pilots in a fighter plane to withstand high acceleration, or g-force.

The G-suit is made of special garment and has inflatable bladders. It is a tight-fighting trouser worn over or under the flying suit. The bladders press tight on the abdomen and stomach, preventing blood from flowing away from the brain, which, otherwise, would result in a blackout.

Air force looks for G-suits as Prez gets ready to fly Su-30 IDRW.ORG


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

how old is the lady president??


----------



## sudhir007

GLOBAL HAWK said:


> how old is the lady president??


I think she is around 74-75 yr old


----------



## RPK

India Seeks To Bolster Transport With 10 C-17s IDRW.ORG

The Indian Defence Ministry is negotiating the purchase of C-17 heavy-lift Globemaster aircraft from the United States through the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) route, say ministry sources.
India is negotiating a $1.7 billion deal to purchase 10 Boeing-made C-17 Globemasters. (Senior Airman Laura Turner / U.S. Air Force)
The U.S. Air Force flew the Globemaster in a joint air exercise between the air forces of the two countries held in India Oct. 19-23 at Agra to let the Indian military familiarize itself with the transport craft, said a senior Indian Air Force official

India is negotiating the purchase of 10 C-17 aircraft made by U.S.-based Boeing, disregarding the Russian IL-76 transport even though the American aircraft is three times costlier, Defence Ministry sources said. The C-17s advantages include its easier handling (compared with the IL-76) and ability to operate from short and rough airstrips, added the sources.

The $1.7 billion deal, likely to be finalized by early 2010, would be Boeings second-largest deal with India since New Delhi signed a $2.1 billion agreement in January to purchase eight P-8 maritime patrol aircraft.

The Indian military needs to do three things: augment its ability to quickly lift larger numbers of troops as it views possible threats on its border with China; strengthen its presence on the Pakistani border; and fight terrorism and low-intensity warfare, said a senior Defence Ministry official.

India needs to triple its lift capacity, said the official.

India already has contracted for six C-130J aircraft from the United States, the delivery of which is expected to begin by 2011.

The Air Forces current fixed-wing transport fleet comprises 40 Russian-made IL-76 and more than 100 AN-32s, which are being upgraded by Ukraine, and the U.S.-made C-130J transport aircraft.

In addition, the Indian Defence Forces are buying about 800 rotary-wing assets in the next seven years.

In July, India signed a $400 million contract with Ukrainian military export agency Ukrspetsexport to upgrade 100 Soviet-built AN-32 cargo aircraft for the Indian Air Force.


----------



## sudhir007

Sukhoi jets in NE skies from next week - India - The Times of India

TEZPUR: Sukhoi fighter jets will start flying in the skies of the northeastern region from next week. 


According to defence officials, around six aircraft of the warplane's MKI variant have reached Tezpur air base in Assam a few days ago and a full complement of the warplanes is expected to arrive by the year end. 

Flight training and operational sorties of the aircraft are likely to begin early next week and preparations were on in this regard, they said, adding that besides Tezpur, a full squadron of Sukhoi fighter jets would also be deployed at Chabua base in eastern Assam subsequently. 

The IAF was also contemplating to deploy another squadron at Bagdogra air base in West Bengal, the officials said. 

The Su-30s had operated from Tezpur air base when they were formally inducted in the base on June 15. Since then, the air base which has been upgraded to house the jets was also opened for civil aviation. 

Four Su30s had landed at the base on June 12 for a symbolic induction and a fighter aircraft operated from the airbase after a gap of more than a year since MIG fighters were moved out of it, the officials said. 

Having aerial refueling capability, the Su30 MKI multi-role combat jets have a combat radius of 1,500 km. 

The MKI variant of the warplane which was inducted into the IAF in 2002 are said to have an impeccable safety record. The IAF already has three squadrons of Su-30 MKIs at Lohegaon and Bareilly


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: BAE Completes Indian Hawk AJT Deliveries

BAE Systems Statement: After completing a flight development contract for the Indian Air Force (IAF), BAE Systems has delivered the 24th and final UK built Indian Hawk. Following a 3,000 mile journey across Europe, Africa and the Middle East, the aircraft, flown by BAE Systems test pilots, arrived safely at Air Force Station Bidar to join the rest of the Hawk fleet in delivering fast jet training to the IAF.

The aircraft, HT001, which was actually the first IAF Hawk to be built, has, for nearly three years served as a flight test platform and proving ground for the integration of new systems and capabilities onto the IAF Hawk fleet . As well as development and acceptance flights, HT001 was also a key component in the programme which saw Indian Air Force flying instructors training to teach student pilots on the Hawk. This programme took place prior to the delivery of Hawks to India allowing the Indian training programme to start at the earliest opportunity.

Michael Christie, Senior Vice President, India for BAE Systems Military Air Solutions, said: &#8220;Hawk has brought a step change in pilot training capabilities for the IAF and this aircraft, which was the first India Hawk to be built, has been a key part of developing further capabilities for the Indian Air Force. &#8220;During its time here at BAE Systems, HT001 has proven to be extremely reliable, delivering excellent service from its time as a training platform for Indian Air Force instructors, through to the on-time and to budget completion of the recent flight development programme.

&#8220;The first Hawk was delivered to the IAF in November 2007 and other than this final development aircraft, deliveries were completed in 2008. Whilst this marks the completion of aircraft deliveries by BAE Systems to the Indian Air Force, we continue to provide support services to the IAF, and work closely with our industrial partners, HAL, in meeting the fast jet training needs of the Indian Air Force.&#8221; In arriving at Air Force Station Bidar, the home of the Indian Hawk fleet, HT001 the 860th Hawk delivered across the globe.


----------



## sancho

Can anyone tell me, or give me a source for the empty weight of the Su 30 MKI?

The Sukhoi site says for the MK:


> Takeoff weight:
> - normal (including rockets 2xR-27R1 + 2xR-73E, 5270 kg fuel), kg 24,900*



That means an emptyweight of around 19t, but a MKI must be heavier because of canards and other added equipment right?


----------



## RPK

*President to present standards to 2 IAF units *

President to present standards to 2 IAF units | NetIndian | India News | Latest News from India | Breaking News from India | Latest Headlines

President Pratibha Patil, who is the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, will present the Presidential Standards to two premier combat units of the Indian Air Force at the Air Force Station, Gwalior, tomorrow in recognition of the distinguished services rendered by them to the nation.

*The two units are the Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment (TACDE), which conducts professional courses for fighter and helicopter pilots, fighter controllers and ground crew of missile units and evolves tactics as per the changing scenario, and the 47 Squadron, called the Black Archers, a premier Mig-29 fighter squadron, both based at Adampur, Punjab.*

*TACDE was initially established as the Tactics and Combat Development and Training Squadron (T&CD&TS) on February 1, 1971 and was tasked to study and evolve tactical procedures for various aircraft, implementation of standard operating procedures and training of pilots in operational doctrines and tactics.* It also conducted seminars for senior officers of the IAF who were to be involved in tactical planning of air operations.

T&CD&TS was re-designated as TACDE in December, 1972 and now provides comprehensive and rigorous training for fighter, transport, helicopter, flight controller and guided weapons streams, encompassing the entire spectrum of operations.

TACDE alumni include present Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal P V Naik, three former Air Chiefs and 29 Air Marshals.

*The squadron had seen action in its very first year in the 1971 India-Pakistan conflict. Pilots from the squadron launched counter-air missions by day and night, interdiction and close-air support missions. The squadron was decorated with one Vir Chakra, 13 Mention-in-Despatches, one Vayu Sena Medal and four commendations by AOC-in-C during the war. TACDE was also awarded "Battle Honours" by the President in 1995 for its role in the 1971 war. *

*The list of honours won by TACDE also includes a Kirti Chakra, four Ati Vishisht Seva Medals, five Vishisht Seva Medals, 14 Vayu Sena Medals, 45 CAS and 63 AOC-in-C commendations.

The Black Archers was formed on December 18, 1959 under the command of Squadron Leader D A La Fontaine, who later rose to be the Chief of Air Staff.*

*The squadron, which is now in its golden jubilee year, took part in both the India-Pakistan conflicts. During the 1965 war, pilots from the Black Archers squadron led the operation for the air defence of Tezpur and Gauhati (now Guwahati) with Toofani aircraft. Soon after the war, the squadron changed over to the new Mig-21 FL supersonic jets.

The squadron was an effective force in breaking the morale of the enemy in the northern and the western sectors during 1971 war. The Archer Leader, Wing Commander H S Gill, led from front and undertook daring missions deep into the enemy heartland. On December 13, 1971 during one such daring mission, he made the supreme sacrifice for which he was awarded a Vir Chakra posthumously. The Black Archers honours and awards list includes two Vir Chakras, one Vishisht Seva Medal and four Mentions-in-Despatches.

In 1986, the Black Archers were the first to operate the latest state-of-the-art technology aircraft, the Mig-29, when the IAF first inducted them. The squadron took part in the air operations during the Kargil war and was actively deployed during Operation Parakram.

The squadron is currently commanded by Wing Commander Vikas Sharma.*


----------



## RPK

*Speech of the President of India, Smt Pratibha Devisingh Patil, at Standard Presentation to 47 Squdron and Tactic Development and Air Combat Development Establishment at Gwalior. *


PIB Press Release

It gives me immense pleasure to be with you at Air Force Station Gwalior, a premier Indian Air Force Base, to award Standards to &#8220;47 Squdron&#8221; &#8220; Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment&#8221;. Both have a rich history of valour and courage and have rendered distinguished service to the nation since their inception. These two units have put in tremendous effort as well as followed rigorous discipline in pursuit of excellence and set an example for others to emulate. For their selfless devotion, professionalism and courage in the face of their adversity, the nation honours them today with a deep sense of gratitude and appreciation. 

We believe that a strong defence and an offensive potential are essential to secure the country&#8217;s interests. As a nation, we are firmly committed to peace but we will take all necessary action to safeguard the sovereignty of our nation. Our Armed Forces, exemplified by the men and women who stand before us, reflect our determination and readiness to protect our borders. We do not encourage conflict, but should it be thrust upon us, I am confident that our Armed Forces will take action valiantly and bring glory to the nation, as they have always done so in the past. 

47 Squadron was formed on 18th December, 1959 at Air Force Station Halwara. The unit participated in operations during the India &#8211; Pakistan Conflict of 1965 in the Eastern Sector with its Toofani aircraft from Guwahati. The unit also participated actively in 1971 India &#8211; Pakistan operations. Other than Air Defence, a host f counter &#8211; Air Missions were also undertaken. 47 Squadron stands at the threshold of entering the 50th year of its glorious service to the nation. In this period, the Squadron has earned two Vir Chakras, one Ati Vishishth Seva Medal, one Vishishth Seva Medal, eight Vayu Sena Medals and four Mention-in-Dispatches. True to its motto &#8220;Karmani Vyapurutham Dhanuhu&#8221; the &#8220;Black Archers&#8221; remain ever prepared and ready to meet all tasks assigned to it. 

Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment came into being as the Tactics and Development and Training Squadron on 1st February 1971 at Air Force Station, Adampur. In the same year, the squadron was relocated to Ambala from where it took part in the India &#8211; Pakistan War and earned one Vir Chakra, One Vayu Sena Medal, Thirteen Mention-in-Dispatches and four Commendations from the Air Officer Commanding in Chief. The unit was renamed in December 1972 as the Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment and was relocated to Jamnagar. Its task was to evolve tactical procedures for fighter aircraft and impart training in operational doctrines and tactics. Today, it conducts prestigious courses for pilots and fighter controllers of the Indian Air Force. Only the best undergo these courses to form the sharp edge of our Air Force. TACDE has developed into a multifaceted organisation and, I am confident, that it will continue to innovate and excel. 

In acknowledgement and recognition of their outstanding performances, I award Standards to both the units. On this occasion, I also take the opportunity to compliment the personnel of 47 Squadron and TACDE for their dedicated and selfless service to the nation. The nation is proud of you. I wish you and your families all the very best

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

*President Awards Standards to 47 SQN, TACDE at Gwalior *

PIB Press Release

The President of India and the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, Smt Pratibha Devisingh Patil conferred the Presidential Standards to two premiere combat units of the IAF - No. 47 Squadron and Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment (TACDE) at an impressive presentation parade held at the Gwalior airbase, today. 

The Standards were received in the presence of the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik by Commanding Officer of No. 47 Squadron (Black Archers) Wing Commander Vikas Sharma and Commodore Commandant Air Vice Marshal Arup Raha, and subsequently by Commandant TACDE Group Captain Surat Singh and Commodore Commandant Air Marshal S Mukerji, , respectively. 

An impressive parade comprising air warriors from both units as well those from the Gwalior airbase followed the Standard presentation. The President also released a First Day cover and a Brochure on the occasion. 

A fly-past comprising AWACS flanked by two Su-30 MKI, a single Mig-21 (T-77), a vic each of three Mig-21s(T-96), Mig-27s, Mig-29s and Su-30 MKIs enthralled the onlookers. The IAF&#8217;s helicopter display team &#8211; Sarang undertook a captivating display while a single Mirage-2000 fighter aircraft, the mainstay of the Gwalior airbase, displayed low-level aerobatics. 

The President later interacted with the air warriors of the two Units and others from the airbase. Among the senior dignitaries present included Madhya Pradesh Governor Rameshwar Thakur, Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chauhan, Marshal of the Indian Air Force Arjan Singh. Several other senior serving and retired officers of the two units were also present at the ceremony. 

Later, addressing media persons on the sidelines of the Standards presentation, Air Chief formally announced the proposed flight of the President on a Su-30 MKI at Pune airbase on Nov 25.


----------



## RPK

A jump still gets them a high - Nagpur - City - The Times of India

With his graying hair, 56-year-old B S Kolte, a Master Warrant Officer (MWO) of the Indian Air Force (IAF), did not have the glamorous appearance of 
Suryakiran pilots who were the cynosure of all eyes at Sonegaon base on Wednesday. He quietly helped himself with the snacks at the high-tea after the air show as the pilots of Suryakiran team got all the kudos. 

Kolte had just jumped from an AN-32 aircraft from a height of around 10,000 feet. It was his 1800th jump -- another dangerous feat accomplished with ease. Now nearing retirement, Kolte remains ready for more, just like his another colleague who is actually a year older to him. They are part of IAF's team of skydivers, the Akash Ganga, which also held the audience agape but did not get as much limelight as the Suryakirans. 

As everybody rallied around the pilots, a only a few senior officers came and congratulated divers on their performance. The low-profile, 11-member Akash Ganga team mainly consists of nine other ranks-- a cadre below the rank of a pilot. But among them are also those who train para-commandos, one of the elite forces of the army. It was bigger challenge for those like Kolte, who also has to keep fit like his younger colleagues to take those dangerous plunges. 

"I was an instructor in the Paratroopers Training School (PTS) before joining this team. The highest jump I made was from a height of 25,000 feet during a joint exercise with Americans at Agra in 1993," said Kolte. His colleague, MWO BPS Grade, 57, has 1500 jumps to his name. Both want to continue till they retire. 

"There is one more old timer like us, a flight lieutenant who is retiring in next 20 days. He too is still fit for a jump," added Kolte. For veterans like them, jumping has become routine but they still remember their first jump that had them scared out of their skin. A new jumper has to mentally rehearse the drill and recount the instructions on what has to be done if the parachute does not open, he said. "Normally we have communication gadgets in the helmet but we do shows without any equipment. We coordinate using signs," added Grade. 

Like Kolte, even Grade boasts about his fitness. "My son is an engineer. I wanted him to join the IAF but he preferred a career in private sector. He is not much interested in physical activities," he said indirectly


----------



## sudhir007

*Samtel cockpit displays for Sukhoi-30MKI IDRW.ORG*

*Samtel cockpit displays for Sukhoi-30MKI*

The Indian Air Force&#8217;s Sukhoi-30MKI fighter is a beast that is tamed only by technology. The aircraft&#8217;s giant AL-31FP turbofan engines, which allow manoeuvres that no other fighter can dream of, are monitored by its pilots on high-tech computer screens called multi-function displays, or MFDs. A quick glance across the MFDs also provides information about on-board weapons and sensors, telling the pilots everything about how the aircraft is flying and fighting.

These avionics &#8212; or aviation electronics &#8212; are the most expensive part of a fighter, usually about 35 per cent of its overall cost. Superior avionics provide a combat edge, helping a pilot harness his engines, airframe, sensors and weapons towards victory in aerial duels.

This month, the Su-30MKI will reach a major avionics landmark when NCR-based Samtel Display Systems supplies indigenous MFDs for six Su-30MKIs.

So far, French giant Thales has supplied MFDs for the Su-30MKIs, which are manufactured by Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd in Nashik. Now Samtel Display Systems, a part of the Samtel Group, will supply these significantly cheaper than Thales.

Signalling its technological confidence, Samtel Display Systems has gone it alone in developing the Su-30MKI MFDs, despite having a JV with Thales. Starting with liquid crystal display (LCD) screens, commercially procured from Japan and Korea, Samtel has ruggedised them for use in military avionics. The display must be easily readable even in bright sunlight; it must be dim enough for the pilot to read at night without losing night vision; it must work at minus 40 degrees Centigrade when conventional LCD screens get frozen solid; and it must absorb the repeated violent impacts of landing on aircraft carriers.

It has taken Samtel five years to develop the MFDs and have them certified as &#8220;airworthy&#8221;, a mandatory evaluation for all military aviation systems, conducted by the DRDO&#8217;s Centre for Military Airworthiness and Certification (CEMILAC).

This success could garner more. Samtel Display Systems has joined hands with HAL, the country&#8217;s premier aircraft manufacturer, to form Samtel HAL Display Systems (SHDS), India&#8217;s first public-private venture in defence avionics. SHDS aims to indigenise cockpit display systems across the range of aircraft being built by HAL.

But cracking this high-risk market is difficult, even with the main buyer &#8212; HAL &#8212; as a JV partner. In response to SHDS&#8217;s offer to supply displays for HAL&#8217;s Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) at a price significantly cheaper than the current foreign suppliers, HAL has said: first show us how you perform in supplying MFDs for the Su-30MKI.

Interestingly, Samtel has leaped into cutting edge avionics from a relatively low-tech springboard. In 1998 Samtel &#8212; then a major supplier of Cathode Ray Tube (CRT) television displays &#8212; blundered in moving towards plasma display technology, rather than the LCD displays that many rivals chose. With global TV manufacturing majors backing LCD screens, plasma has been relegated to a sideshow.

Currently, TV sales worldwide are 200 million a year. Of these, LCD TVs comprise 105 million pieces, plasma TVs a mere 8 million pieces and the balance are CRT-based sets, which sell mainly in India and China because they are cheaper and can work on batteries. In the medium term and beyond, however, even CRT will dry up as a revenue stream.

But Samtel intends to be the last man standing in the CRT market, embracing a strategy of &#8220;obsolescence management&#8221;. As CRT production lines close down across the world, Samtel continues to manufacture the CRT displays that remain fitted on many weapons platforms worldwide.

When Sony closed down its Trinitron CRT line, its customer, US avionics major Honeywell, came to Samtel for CRT displays. A Samtel company in Ulm, Germany &#8212; purchased from Thales &#8212; produces monochrome CRT tubes for users across NATO militaries. And the Samtel Thales JV will now produce and support the Mirage-2000 video display cards, which was hitherto being done by Thales.

Samtel&#8217;s global strength in CRT comes from economy of scale and backward integration. It is the world&#8217;s only display company that manufactures its own glass. A Samtel group company in Rajasthan just buys sand for making glass for its display tubes. Even as CRT lines shut down across the world, Samtel&#8217;s CAGR remains 10-12 per cent, despite lowering its CRT prices 15 per cent annually.

Meanwhile, Samtel Display Systems has launched an ambitious technological leapfrog into Organic Light Emitting Diodes, or OLEDs, next-generation displays that are far more visible than LCDs. So far available only in sizes below 2 inches, they are already being employed on mobile phone screens and gaming controls.

&#8220;The OLED is the future of avionics displays,&#8221; says Puneet Kaura, executive director, Samtel Display Systems. &#8220;We have established a Centre of Excellence in IIT Kanpur, where we develop OLEDs in partnership with IIT Kanpur and the Department of Science and Technology. Some 20-30 per cent of R&D costs are borne by Samtel. &#8221;


----------



## RPK

*A new technology to detect snag in MIG aircraft*

fullstory


Bangalore, Nov 12 (PTI) Mid-air crash of MIG and other aircraft may be a thing of the past if every thing goes according to the plans of a city-based aviation firm which has claimed to have developed a new testing system through which snags in components of planes and other equipment can be detected early.

"It is now possible to find out how long an aircraft, defence equipment or a power plant will last using high end simulation technology," said Shamasundar, Managing Director of ProSIM R&D Pvt Ltd.

The company also claimed that it has technology to analyse and rectify component failure in aging MIG aircraft.

"We are into talks with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited and the Union Government to offer the technology, which will help to enhance the life of aircraft," Shamasundar told reporters here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas-MkII

rpraveenkum said:


> *A new technology to detect snag in MIG aircraft*
> 
> fullstory
> 
> 
> Bangalore, Nov 12 (PTI) Mid-air crash of MIG and other aircraft may be a thing of the past if every thing goes according to the plans of a city-based aviation firm which has claimed to have developed a new testing system through which snags in components of planes and other equipment can be detected early.
> 
> "It is now possible to find out how long an aircraft, defence equipment or a power plant will last using high end simulation technology," said Shamasundar, Managing Director of ProSIM R&D Pvt Ltd.
> 
> The company also claimed that it has technology to analyse and rectify component failure in aging MIG aircraft.
> 
> "We are into talks with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited and the Union Government to offer the technology, which will help to enhance the life of aircraft," Shamasundar told reporters here.



If it is true and possible then it certainly great achivement for India....

Any more details about this technology ...


----------



## ebungo

rpraveenkum said:


> *A new technology to detect snag in MIG aircraft*
> 
> fullstory
> 
> 
> Bangalore, Nov 12 (PTI) Mid-air crash of MIG and other aircraft may be a thing of the past if every thing goes according to the plans of a city-based aviation firm which has claimed to have developed a new testing system through which snags in components of planes and other equipment can be detected early.
> 
> "It is now possible to find out how long an aircraft, defence equipment or a power plant will last using high end simulation technology," said Shamasundar, Managing Director of ProSIM R&D Pvt Ltd.
> 
> The company also claimed that it has technology to analyse and rectify component failure in aging MIG aircraft.
> 
> "We are into talks with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited and the Union Government to offer the technology, which will help to enhance the life of aircraft," Shamasundar told reporters here.



A definitely Good news  .if true to it's saying it will saves lots of precious pilot lives


----------



## RPK

IAF to induct 15 indigenously-built Saras aircraft


The indigenous aircraft programme has got a boost with the Indian Air Force planning to induct the light transport aircraft Saras into its fleet. 



The IAF is in the process of placing orders for acquiring 15 aircraft developed by the National Aerospace Laboratories (NAL), Bangalore, official sources said.

The IAF order is considered to be a shot in the arm for NAL. A prototype of the 14-seater aircraft had crashed during a test flight in March, killing three persons onboard.

*"The IAF has already finalised that Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) will be manufacturing the aircraft and the firm order will be placed with the NAL by year-end," a source said.*

This transport aircraft has suffered delays for a decade due to design flaws, an under-powered engine, excess take-off weight and non-availability of components following the 1998 sanctions imposed by the US.

However, when contacted, *NAL Director A R Upadhya said that the new aircraft will have better engines that pack more power and engineers have also succeeded in reducing the total weight of the aircraft by 500 kg.*

The earlier prototypes were heavier by at least 500 kg, thus leading to operational difficulties.

Upadhya said that a Commission of Inquiry has been investigating into the crash of *the Saras prototype and the report is expected in another three weeks. Upadhya said the NAL Saras is a multi-role aircraft, ideal for executive transport, light package carrier, remote sensing and aerial research service, coast guard, border patrolling, air ambulance and other community services. 
Saras is equipped with two rear-mounted turbo-prop Pratt and Whitney engines in a pusher propeller configuration and is designed to take off from and land on short, semi-prepared runways.*

It is designed to carry between eight and 14 passengers and can be extended to an 19-passenger variant in multiple modes of operation.

*The two prototypes of Saras, named after the Indian crane, have flown at least 100 hours since its maiden flight in May 2004 till the crash of prototype-II in March.*


Saras is only the second plane after Hansa, a two-seater trainer aircraft, that is being developed indigenously.

*NAL is also working on designing a 70-seat passenger aircraft called the RTA-70 for regional transport. *


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : News / National : We'll make IAF dominant airpower: Antony

Defence Minister A.K. Antony on Monday said the government is taking a series of steps to develop the Indian Air Force (IAF) into a "dominant aerospace power." 

Addressing the first meeting of the Consultative Committee of Members of Parliament attached to his Ministry, Mr. Antony said the steps include enhancing significantly the strategic reach of the IAF and integrating potent capabilities in terms of space-based assets and air defence, surveillance, modern aircraft and advanced weapon systems, an official release said. 

Mr. Antony said the government's endeavours are aimed at seeing that the IAF's capabilities are in consonance with India's stature, aspirations and threat perceptions. "We also need to conceptualise and build asymmetric capabilities against superior forces." 

Referring to the perspective plans of the Armed Forces, he said the gestation period for the induction of new equipment is long and, therefore, there must be clarity in our strategic assessments and projection of requirements. "We need to hasten our procurements to prevent voids in defence preparedness". 

The Defence Minister said efforts were being made in the Ministry of Defence and its various wings to ensure that the country reaches the level of developed countries in defence technologies without going through all the intermediate steps. He informed the IAF is in the process of considerable transformation and modernisation and gave account of the various projects. 

Vice Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal P.K. Barbora gave a detailed account of various measures being taken by the Air Force to spread its assets across the country, as also to keep the morale of air warriors high. 

However, some MPs felt disappointed that the briefing did not relate to the current security scenario and challenges in the region. "Much of the information is already available in public domain and on the IAF website. It was disappointing." an MP told The-Hindu on condition of anonymity. 

The MP was of the view that the opportunity could have been utilised to sensitise MPs who have opted to be on the consultative committee on developments in the region, country-specific assessments and preparations of the IAF. 

Many of them wanted to know the roadmap the IAF is following in the next 10-20 years to meet security challenges. Some members expressed concern over corruption in acquisition of the Ministry and under-utilisation of funds earmarked for capital acquisition.


----------



## RPK

India should build asymmetric warfare capabilities: Antony

With gaps in the military capabilities of India and China growing, Defence Minister A K Antony on Monday said the country should "build" asymmetric warfare capabilities to counter threats from larger armed forces. 



"We (Indians) need to conceptualise and build asymmetric capabilities against superior forces," Antony told the first Consultative Committee meeting of new Members of Parliament attached to the Defence Ministry, which dwelt on the Indian Air Force (IAF) strengths and weaknesses, here. 



He said the government's endeavours were aimed at ensuring the IAF's capabilities are in consonance with India's stature, aspirations and threat perceptions, and it was taking a series of steps to develop the IAF into a "dominant aerospace power." 



The Defence Minister said the steps included enhancing significantly the strategic reach of IAF to operate effectively far away from the Indian mainland and integrating potent capabilities in terms of space-based assets, air defence, surveillance, modern aircraft and advanced weapon systems. 


Referring to the perspective plans of the Armed Forces, he said the gestation period for induction of new equipment was long and, therefore, there should be clarity in strategic assessments and projection of requirements. 


"We need to hasten our procurements to prevent voids in defence preparedness," he added. 


Antony said efforts are also being made in the Defence Ministry and its various wings to ensure that the country reached the level of developed countries in defence technologies, without going through all the intermediate steps. 


"In our drive for modernisation and in execution of our daily tasks, we must be ever mindful of economy and avoid waste or duplication. We must lend our shoulders to indigenisation and think of ways in which we can reach the level of advanced states without necessarily following all the intermediate steps," he said. 


Antony informed the members that IAF was in the process of considerable transformation and modernisation. Giving an account of various projects, he said the 'Hawk' Advanced Jet Trainers had already been inducted into the IAF, the inter-governmental agreements on the Fifth General Fighter Aircraft and Multi role Transport Aircraft had been inked with the Russians, and the evaluation process for the selection of 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft was on. 


The Members of Parliament, appreciating the IAF's role over the years in not only protecting the country but also providing humanitarian relief during natural disasters, wanted to know its road map for the next 10-20 years to meet the security challenges. 


Some members expressed their concern over cases of corruption in acquisition process and under-utilisation of funds earmarked for capital acquisition. IAF vice chief Air Marshal P K Barbora gave a detailed account of various measures being taken by the Air Force to spread its assets across the country, as also to keep the morale of air warriors high. 


The MPs, who attended the Consultative Committee meeting included Murli Manohar Joshi, Shivaji Adhalrao Patil, Harsh Vardhan, Manish Tewari, Lalit Mohan Suklabaidya and S S Ramasubbu, all from the Lok Sabha, and Ram Chandra Khuntia, Shivanand Tiwari, Janardhan Waghmare and Veer Singh from the Rajya Sabha.


----------



## brahmastra

Air Force: Pregnancy makes women pilots cost-inefficient


In a week's time, President Pratibha Patil will fly a half hour sortie on a Sukhoi. It's a feat also accomplished by her predecessor, President Kalam.

But setting a tone that could kill Patil's high, the Air Force has offered this startling opinion: in general, training women as pilots just isn't cost-efficient. Explaining that it costs about 11 crores to train a pilot, the Vice Chief of the Air Staff stated, "Nature's way of life is that you get married, bring up a family. Now the latest position on ladies flying is that if a lady goes into family way, she is off-duty for 10 out of 12 months. Now while we can always utilize... a lady in some other job, but in the pure profession in which we have invested so much if the poor lady herself who has contributed so much... if we cannot utilise... then it is not fruitful for either party. But we are looking at it and in a few more years we can see a change coming with certain pre-conditions."

Air Marshal PK Barbora is expected to confront a deluge of angry reactions from women activists, and from women in the Armed Forces, who point out that their careers entail daily battles against sexism.

Officially, defence forces say women are not psychologically fit for combat, but the fact that 75-year old Pratibha Patil has been declared fit to fly only adds insult to the injury.

In her defence, President Pratibha Patil's aides say she hops on the treadmill every morning and evening, and works out often with a yoga instructor.

"The President does want empowerment for women," said Archana Datta, OSD to President.

So, while China, Israel, America and even our neighbours Pakistan have all allowed women into combat, Indian forces remain shy. In their defence, India says only one out of 7 women remain in Pakistan's combat force but that's one more than us.

Air Force said that it was the President's desire to fly a fighter plane but for other women, who are not Supreme Commander of Chief, their wish to fly combat cannot be fulfilled just yet.


----------



## brahmastra

IAF Vice Chief asks for more FDI in defence

Suggesting that politicking was hampering defence requirements, IAF Vice Chief Air Marshal P K Barbora today said private industry&#8217;s participation be increased in the defence sector and India should be &#8220;bold enough&#8221; to allow more FDI in the area.

&#8220;We have to take steps. We need to be bold enough to invite Foreign Direct Investment (FDI), more so into defence use,&#8221; he told a CII seminar on energising aviation sector in India.

Foreign companies are currently allowed to invest only 26 per cent in Indian companies. Some of the global defence giants such as BAE Systems had proposed to start a joint venture with Mahindra Defence Systems with 49 per cent stakes but it did not get government&#8217;s approval.

Commenting on the politics over military purchases, Mr. Barbora said whatever defence requirements are cleared by the government, they are opposed by the opposition parties and the same happens when roles change and the opposition sits in government. &#8220;That impinges very badly on our defence requirements,&#8221; he said.

Stressing on the need for giving more freedom to private industry, Mr. Barbora said, &#8220;Private industry has to be evolved and given a market of their choosing and not our choosing, of course with certain guidelines.&#8221;

He said bringing in private players was very important for the aviation sector as India was not even contributing one per cent to the world market in the aerospace industry.


----------



## ejaz007

*India no match for Pakistan as far as defence goes: IAF vice chief *

NEW DELHI: While criticising Indian politicians for mixing the countrys military and defence needs with politics, Indian Air Force (IAF) Vice Chief Air Marshal PK Barbora said as far as defence goes, we dont even match up with Pakistan. Addressing a seminar on energising the Indian aviation sector, Barbora said playing politics over defence purchases impinged very badly on the countrys military requirements. He also expressed his dissatisfaction over Indias defence exports. The internal politics over the years is such that whatever defence requirements are cleared by the government, they are opposed by the opposition parties and the same happens when roles change and opposition sits in government,  he said. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Tejas-MkII

ejaz007 said:


> *India no match for Pakistan as far as defence goes: IAF vice chief *
> 
> NEW DELHI: While criticising Indian politicians for mixing the countrys military and defence needs with politics, Indian Air Force (IAF) Vice Chief Air Marshal PK Barbora said as far as defence goes, we dont even match up with Pakistan. Addressing a seminar on energising the Indian aviation sector, Barbora said playing politics over defence purchases impinged very badly on the countrys military requirements. He also expressed his dissatisfaction over Indias defence exports. The internal politics over the years is such that whatever defence requirements are cleared by the government, they are opposed by the opposition parties and the same happens when roles change and opposition sits in government,  he said. app
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



what can i expect from a pakistani news paper ...

well here is the whole article and full statement Barbora,but main point to note his comment on chinese RE..

IAF Vice Chiefs latest: Politics stalls defence purchases

*IAF Vice Chiefs latest: Politics stalls defence purchases*

Two days after he said women could be recruited as fighter pilots only if they did not become mothers till a certain age, Vice Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal P K Barbora on Thursday took a swipe at the political class, saying politics over defence purchases impinged very badly on the countrys military requirements. 

*As far as defence goes, we dont even match up with Pakistan, Barbora*, *while referring to Defence exports*, told an aerospace seminar organised in New Delhi by the CII. 

The internal politics over the years is such that whatever defence requirements are cleared by the government, they are opposed by the opposition parties and the same happens when roles change and the opposition sits in government. That impinges very badly on our defence requirements. 

*He asked the private defence industry to take note of the China example on reverse engineering of defence technologies. Forget about ethics. China has done reverse engineering. Has anyone ever had the courage to ask China why are you doing it? No one cares a hoot. If you cant do it yourself, you should know how to do reverse engineering. *

*He took on the defence PSU sector, especially in the aviation industry, saying India does not even contribute to one percent of the global industry. He said Indian PSUs have remained happy manufacturing doors of Airbus aircraft while China has gone ahead and started mass producing commercial jets.*


----------



## Tejas-MkII

IAF Vice-Chief slams politicos for poor defence

*IAF Vice-Chief slams politicians for endangering defence*

New Delhi: For the second time in a week Vice-Chief of Air Staff PK Barbora has hit the headlines. After being openly unapologetic for setting off a storm by terming women a liability for the military, on Thursday, Barbora lashed out at politicians, saying that red-tapism and Government inefficiency are jeopardising India's military preparedness.


*He has accused politicians in India of making a "royal mess" of India's defence.*


Air Marshall Barbora said, "The Government clears something, the Opposition immediately says no. When they change roles, the same thing happens. That impinges very badly on India's defence."


*He also hit out at the slothful socialist culture promoting inefficient public sector undertakings, which he felt were a set back for India's military preparedness.*


*"We go for outright direct purchase, and the seller is very happy. At their (foreign suppliers) mercy, the tap can be turned off and the tap can be turned on, *said Barbora. 

*Defence analysts say that in a stiff world of spit and polish, the IAF's number two man - Air Marshal PK Barbora - is quite the find, a character.*


In a system which frowns on candour and outspokenness, Air Marshal Barbora stands out for speaking his mind. 


The jury is still out on whether he's simply a maverick or an intrepid general who is willing to stick his neck out in national interest.


----------



## FlyingEagle

Hi All! 
When the lady pesident will take her final flight? She is doing it just to fulfill a wish or she will use fighter for her international travelling?

Regards,


----------



## blain2

This is really funny. Although I agree with the Wing Commander and the former IA CoAS:






The shouting and yelling is really funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

blain2 said:


> This is really funny. Although I agree with the Wing Commander and the former IA CoAS:
> 
> 
> 
> The shouting and yelling is really funny.



Thats what happens when you give women equal rights status as same as men. Being in combat is whole different ballgame.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

The Hindu : National : IAF gets MoD&#8217;s nod to acquire a basic trainer

IAF gets MoDs nod to acquire a basic trainer 


BANGALORE: The Ministry of Defence (MoD) has given the Indian Air *Force (IAF), whose training fleet is presently in a squeeze, the go ahead to acquire, off the shelf, 75 basic trainer aircraft. *

The Ministrys decision comes in response to an urgent call from the IAF for an ab initio trainer, who, after the grounding of their Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) designed and manufactured Hindustan Piston Trainer-32 (HPT-32) last August, were left without this class of an aircraft to train flight cadets. 

Official sources confirmed that the IAF will shortly send out a request for proposal (RFP) to a number of basic turbo prop aircraft manufacturers including Embraer (for their Tucano), Pilatus (PC-21), Raytheon (T-6 Texan), Finmeccanica (M-311), Grob Aircraft (G-120TP) and Korea Aerospace Industries (KT-1) in an effort to choose an appropriate trainer. 

The grounding of the 125-strong HPT-32 fleet has meant that the IAF will perforce have to fast track the trainers selection process. 

However, the selection process is expected to take a year, as the IAF must go through the tender process. 

Given this scenario, a desperate IAF is even toying with the idea of introducing flying lessons for cadets at the Air Force Academy (AFA) near Hyderabad on the jet engine Kiran intermediate trainer. 

But the HPT-32 still remains grounded with the Court of Inquiry that went into the reasons for the July 31 crash which killed two IAF instructs, finding that the trainers engine ran dry. 

The HPT-32 has been plagued with engine cuts, a phenomena when the engine suddenly switches of in mid air. Ninety such incidents and 11 deaths have been reported since the trainer became operational in 1984.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

HAL to invest Rs 25K cr in next 10 years- Airlines / Aviation-Transportation-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

*HAL to invest Rs 25K cr in next 10 years*

20 Nov 2009, 1647 hrs IST, PTI

BANGALORE: Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd plans to invest more than Rs 25,000 crore in the next 10 years on the back of a strong order pipeline and big 
ticket projects on the horizon. 

The Chairman of the defence PSU, Ashok Nayak, said the company has an order book of more than Rs 60,000 crore. 

"*We have got a new order for upgrading the Jaguar once more. Fresh order for the IJT (Intermediate Jet Trainer) is imminent ... it's under approval ... may be Rs 6,000(app 1.5 Billion $,IAF have req. of 250 IJT) crore additional order.* Hawk ... additional 57 - 40 for IAF and 17 for the Navy -- they are trying to buy," he told reporters here today. 

Nayak said HAL plans to invest Rs 25,000 crore, mainly through internal accruals. "We have some reserves. Some grant will be given to each project (by the government)". 

*On how HAL would realise its aim of becoming a $6 billion company in 10 years, from being a $2 billion company now, he said that "big-ticket projects" of multi-role combat aircraft, fifth generation fighter aircraft, multi-role transport aircraft and regional transport aircraft are expected to take off in the coming years. *

"So these things will bring the company to that level," Nayak said. "We hope we can do lot more outsourcing. Infrastructure in the Indian private industry is also coming up. We would like to make use of that".


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Hindustan Aeronautics to fly light combat chopper soon

Hindustan Aeronautics to fly light combat chopper soon

November 21st, 2009 - 12:40 am ICT by IANS - 

Bangalore, Nov 20 (IANS) A prototype of the light combat helicopter (LCH), designed and developed by the state-run Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), is set for its maiden flight soon, a top company official said Friday.

*The prototype LCH is getting ready for a maiden test flight in the coming weeks. We are waiting for the final checks to be completed to commence flight trials*, HAL chairman and managing director Ashok Nayak told reporters here.

The 5.5-tonne LCH, a derivative of HALs advanced light helicopter (ALH) Dhruv, will be rolled out for anti-armour and anti-infantry roles by the Indian Air Force (IAF) and the Indian Army respectively.

*Though the LCH was to take-off by August, HAL announced in September that the first flight would take place by this year-end or early January, as its overall weight had to be reduced by about 20 percent (580) kg.*

*We have overcome the weight problem. The target weight will be achieved for a successful test flight, *a HAL copter division official told IANS later.

HAL launched the LCH project in 2006 and developed the prototype at a cost of Rs.3.8 billion (Rs.380 crore).

*LCH is expected to get the initial operational clearance (IOC) by December 2010 and the final operational clearance (FOC) in 2011 for induction into the IAF by 2012-2013.*

On the joint venture with Russian aerospace major (Irkut Corporation) for the multi-role transport aircraft (MRTA), Nayak hoped an agreement to that effect would be signed during the visit of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to Moscow in early December.

*We hope the deal will take place this time so that we can jointly take up design and development of the MRTA for military and civilian use, *Nayak said at a function to mark 25 years of collaboration with the US-based technology major Honeywell International in manufacturing turboprop engine (TPE-331-5).

*HAL plans to manufacture the 14-seater Saras aircraft, designed and developed by the state-run National Aerospace Laboratories (NAL) of the Council for Scientific and Industrial Research (CSIR) here.*

*We plan to make 30-35 multi-role light transport aircraft primarily for the civilian market,*:azn: Nayak added.

In view of the huge order book valued at Rs.60,000 crore (Rs.600 billion) and some big-ticket projects in offing, HAL plans to invest Rs.25,000 crore over the next 10 years for expanding its infrastructure and other facilities across the country.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Another article regarding maiden flight of LCH

Welcome - Times Of India ePaper


HAL to make engines for Honeywell 



TIMES NEWS NETWORK 



Bangalore: Phoenix-based Honeywell will outsource the manufacturing of 600 turboprop engines to Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) once the market picks up. 
The Honeywell-HAL collaboration is already a quarter century old. 
Speaking at a media conference here on Friday, Honeywell Business & General Aviation president Rob Wilson said Honeywell is responsible for 13,000 units of TPE331 engines that operate on over 80 aircraft platforms around the globe. Of these, 225 units of TPE331 engines built by HAL are currently in use by the Indian Coast Guard, Navy and Air Force. 
Honeywell-developed TPE fleet has accrued more than 115 million flying hours. 
The engines single spool design provides pilots with immediate power response and its proven reliability pushes the TPE331 to the top of customer support surveys, he said. 
Honeywell India president Anil Gupta said the region continues to be an important part of the companys global growth strategy as a manufacturing location, export hub and centre of engineering and R&D excellence. Honeywell recently invested $34 million to set up a technology centre dedicated to refining and petrochemical processing in Gurgaon and earlier this year it opened a $50 million research, development and engineering facility in Bangalore. 

HAL TO INVEST RS 25K CR 

Speaking to reporters, Ashok Nayak, chairman of HAL, said the PSU major would invest Rs 25,000 crore in capex to enhance production capacity for different models of aircraft in the next 10 years. 
Some big ticket projects including multi-role commercial aircraft, 5th generation fighter aircraft, multi-role transport aircraft and regional transport aircraft are in the pipeline, he said. *Nayak said the prototype of the indigenous Light Combat Helicopter, the lighter version of the weaponised ALH, would be ready in two weeks while its flight tests would continue for over 10 weeks.* 

Responding to a query on ALH Dhruv crash in Ecuador, he said over manoeuvring would have caused the crash, and the probe report is expected to be out in a week. One of the six Dhruv copters acquired by Ecuador for $40 million for rescue and search operations had crashed recently, following which the local government stopped operating all other Dhruv aircraft. *There were no cancellation of export orders on account of the crash*, Nayak said. 

HAL has grounded its MRO facility plan for commercial aircraft in the wake of the slowdown. Its Canadian simulation facility is expected to be operational by 2011. The PSUs order book position stands at Rs 60,000 crore.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

From all the above post we have below points to note about:

About LCH:

1.It would be ready in 2 weeks,so may be end of december or start of january.

2.Its weight get reduced (580 Kg),mention in ajai shukla blog.

About SARAS:

1.HAL will build 30-35 NAL SARAS aircraft.

About ALH:

1.There is no cancellation of extra orders.

About IJT:

1.IAF want about 250 AC (according to wiki) and ET to believe order will be around 1.5 bil$ ,so possibly its a order for all the 250 AC.

And also IAF is going for 75 Basic trainer.


*PS: I am not sure but is it BAROBORA effect or what*


----------



## marcos98

*Centre okay with Boeing aircraft to replace ageing IL-76 fleet*





Keen on replacing the ageing Russian IL-76 transport aircraft in the Indian Air Force (IAF), the ministry of defence has approved in principle the purchase of the US-based Boeing&#8217;s C-17 heavy-lift Globemaster III. The deal is worth over $2 billion.

&#8220;The C-17s have been short listed after IAF carried out a thorough study on its capability to take-off and land on short runways with heavy loads. The defency ministry has sent a letter to the US administration seeking a formal offer for these machines,&#8221; highly placed sources on conditions of anonymity told FE. This development comes ahead of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s visit to the US.

Sources said the C-17 deal was discussed and cleared at a recent meeting of the Defence Acquisition Council chaired by defence minister AK Antony. The deal, likely to be inked in few months, will be discussed during Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s visit to the US.

Initially, the IAF will place an order for 10 C-17s through the US government&#8217;s foreign military sales (FMS) route, and may later go in for a follow-on order, sources said. &#8220;For an FMS contract, the US administration, after receiving a letter of request from the MoD, will seek Congressional approval before making a formal offer.&#8221;

&#8220;If accepted, the aircraft should be inducted in about three years after the contract is signed,&#8221; sources added.

Most of IAF&#8217;s transport aircraft were acquired in the 1980s and the air force is keen to acquire new generation aircraft to replace and augment its fleet.

The US ambassador in New Delhi
, while pitching for robust India-US military ties, has reportedly said, &#8220;America is ready to support India&#8217;s drive to modernise its armed forces.&#8221;

India has ordered for six C-130J aircraft (from Lockheed Martin) for its special forces operations and these aircraft will be based at the Hindan air base in Ghaziabad.

C-130J Super Hercules is an American four-engine turboprop military transport aircraft made by Lockheed Martin capable of carrying 20 tonne or 92 fully armed airborne troops.

C-17 Globemaster is a larger Boeing-made military transport aircraft capable of carrying 75 tonne or 135 troops.

With Asia becoming a global economic engine, India&#8217;s interests have surpassed her own boundaries to regions stretching from the Straits of Hormuz to the Straits of Malacca, the northern Indian Ocean Region, and to central Asia. The IAF plans to replace and augment nearly 100&#37; of its fighter, transport, and helicopter fleets due to&#8230;

age and performance deficiencies.&#8221;Demands on the airlift fleet are growing due to enhanced national and international commitments that will only increase in the future,&#8221; said a senior IAF officer.

According to the former Air Chief Fali Homi Major, &#8220;&#8230; with India emerging as a global economic power, it is necessary that the IAF enhance its capabilities to fulfill new responsibilities. And, to meet these new security challenges, the IAF needs strategic reach, there is a necessity to build up our strategic assets &#8230;&#8221;&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*Ukraine to start modernization of Indian An-32 in December*





Ukraine will start modernization of military cargo planes for the Indian Air Force in December, a Ukrainian defense sector source told Interfax. The first Indian Antonov An-32 will arrive in Kyiv in December for the pilot modernization project, he said.

If India is satisfied with the modernization, the process will become extensive, at the 410th Kyiv Civil Aviation Plant.It is planned to increase the plane's service life to 40 years and the payload from 6.7 tonnes to 7.5 tonnes. Cockpit noise will also be reduced.

The Indian Air Force and Spetstekhnoexport, a subsidiary of Ukrspetsexport state company, signed the contract of some $400 million in June, following the Ukrainian victory in the December 2007 tender. In all, 105 An-32 will be repaired and modernized. Ukraine's Motor Sich will modernize the An-32 engine. Ukraine presents the An-74 patrol jet at the Indian tender for Coast Guard aircraft.

/www.kyivpost.com


----------



## beckham

Netas using arms deals to settle scores: Barbora

NEW DELHI: Air Marshal P K Barbora has again ventured into a territory which nobody donning a uniform has dared, attacking the political class 

The armed forces have long talked about how politics often overrides national security in hushed tones but no one has dared to bell the cat publicly while still serving. 

*But then, Barbora has always been somewhat of a flamboyant character, whether it was undertaking unheard of combat manoeuvres on his MiG-21s in his younger days or declaring as the Western Air Command chief last year that his force was capable of hitting "5,000 targets'' in Pakistan after the 26/11 terror attacks.* 

Coupled with this dash of flamboyance comes the unsettling ability to speak his mind publicly even if it's politically incorrect or unpalatable. Even as he expressed regret for hurting some sentiments with his candid `personal' views on why women cannot be inducted as fighter pilots just yet, the IAF vice-chief did some plain speaking yet again on Thursday. 

This time, he attacked the proclivity of political parties to use defence procurement deals to settle political vendettas as well as the half-hearted steps taken to open the defence sector to the private sector and foreign direct investment (FDI). 

First, Air Marshal Barbora clarified it was his "personal opinion'', not that of IAF or the defence ministry, that pre-conditions like not having children for some specified time would have to be imposed on women who want to become fighter pilots since over Rs 11 crore is spent on training each fighter pilot. 

"I am quite confident, as I mentioned before, that in the not too distant future, we hope to see women flying fighters in some form of combat roles... (But) it has to be a step-by-step approach,'' he said. 

*Then, during an international conference on "Energising the Indian Aerospace Sector'', Air Marshal Barbora launched an attack on the culture of "irresponsible politics'' which "impinges very badly'' on the country's defence preparedness. * 

"The internal politics over the years is such that whatever defence requirements are cleared by the government, they are opposed by the opposition parties. And the same happens when roles change and the opposition sits in government,'' he said. 

The tendency to score political points by referring defence deals struck by an earlier government to the Central Vigilance Commission brings modernisation of armed forces to a grinding halt. "Everyone looks at each other with suspicion,'' he said. 

Seeking "pardon'' for "saying things which must be said'', Air Marshal Barbora then held that India should be "bold enough'' to allow more FDI in the defence sector as well as bolster the role of the domestic private sector in the arms manufacturing business. 

It was in May 2001 that the defence industry sector was opened up to 100% private investment, with up to 26% FDI, with the aim of establishing a strong defence-industrial base. Till then, the defence sector was strictly the public sector's preserve. 

But the policy has not shown much results since then, with the armed forces continuing to import around 70% of their military hardware and software from countries like Russia, Israel, France, UK and now, increasingly the US. 

*Even Pakistan does much better on the defence exports front, said Air Marshal Barbora. While defence PSUs like Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd are "pleased'' at producing just doors and undercarriages for European Airbus aircraft, China has taken huge strides and is making the "whole damn thing'', he added. *

*The IAF vice-chief did not stop at that. He even asked private companies to learn the art of `reverse engineering' in military technologies, which China has mastered and exploits to the hilt. "Has anyone ever had the courage to ask China why are you doing it? No one cares a hoot. If you can't make it yourself, you should at least know how to do reverse engineering,'' he said. * 

__________________________________________________________________________


----------



## marcos98

*Thales wins Indian Air Force low-level radar deal*

DUBAI &#8211; Thales has won a contract to supply the Indian Air Force 19 low-level transportable radar systems based on the Ground Smarter (GS) 100 sensor, the defense company announced at the air show here.

Thales will build six of the 19 radars at its Limours facility, southwest of Paris. Under a technology transfer agreement, its local partner Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) will build the remaining 13 units in India, the French defense company said Nov. 15.

Each low level transportable radar system comprises the GS 100 radar, operational and communications shelters, an energy subsystem, mobility subsystem and quarters for personnel.

&#8220;This contract reinforces our position in the Indian region as a major supplier of air defense radars,&#8221; said Richard Deakin, Thales senior vice president and head of the air systems division. &#8220;BEL is a leading supplier of defense electronics systems and subsystems and plays a leading role in a number of major Indian defense programmes.&#8221;

The GS 100, based on the SR3D radar platform, is a mobile, modular and multifunctional sensor designed to track complex target manoeuvres at very low altitudes, Thales said.

The sensor can detect and track targets up to a range of 180 km. The SR3D platform is also used in the Ground Master 400 long range radar, launched into the market in 2007.

No financial details were given. The international competition for the radar was launched in 2003.


----------



## RPK

*Upgradation of MIG-29 squadrons *

The government signed a contract for upgradation of MiG-29 aircraft with M/s Russian Aircraft Corporation (RAC MiG) on 7 March 2008. The MiG-29 aircraft upgrade is planned in two phases namely Design & Development (D&D) phase in Russia and series upgrade in India. Upgrade of six aircraft in D&D phase commenced from August 2008. The series upgrade for the remaining aircraft is expected to be carried out in India from June 2010 onwards. The cost of the upgrade of the MiG-29 aircraft is 964 Million US Dollars. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Pradeep Majhi and others in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## RPK

*AN-32 aircraft for VIP travel *

PIB Press Release

An expenditure of Rs. 56 lakhs was incurred by the Indian Air Force on conversion of eight AN-32 aircraft for VIP travel. The matter was examined in detail by the Public Accounts Committee of the 14th Lok Sabha and all aircraft have been demodified. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Smt Sushila Saroj and others in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## RPK

*Optical fibre cable network for defence forces *

PIB Press Release


The Government proposes to set up a state-of-the-art optical fibre cable network for the defence forces. The estimated cost of the network is Rs. 9970 crores. This includes Rs. 1077 crores for the Air Force Network (AFNET) on which work is underway. The project will be implemented by BSNL. The proposed network will enable the Defence Forces to shift certain wireless links working in the coordinated frequency band to this network. 

As per estimates of the Ministry of Communication & Information Technology, the project is expected to be completed in 3 &#189; years.


----------



## marcos98

IAF mulling entry of women fighter pilots: Naik

BY: centralchronicle

Chief of Air Staff (COAS) Air Chief Marshal P V Naik today said the Indian Air Force (IAF) was examining the issue of the entry of women fighter pilots.
Briefing reporters here, Air Chief Marshal Naik said the matter was being deliberated at a &#8216;very, very high&#8217; level in the force and a detailed study was being conducted in this regard.
&#8221;It is not a question of the entry of women fighter pilots in the IAF. It is about women in combat roles in all the three services &#8212; in the infantry and artillery in the army, on ships in the navy and in fighter planes in the air force. The viability of such a role is being examined in detail,&#8221; he said.
There were several issues &#8211; including cultural, ethical and of physical fitness &#8211; related to women in combat role in the armed forces, Air Chief Marshal Naik said.
&#8221;A careful and thought-out decision will be made, which will not be reversed. We do not want to go back on the decision (once we make it),&#8221; he said.
The study would also take into consideration the experience of the air forces of other countries in the world, especially since some countries had reversed their decision to recruit women as fighter pilots, the COAS said.
However, Air Chief Marshal Naik said he saw no reason why women could not become fighter pilots.
&#8221;They are already flying other aircrafts like the IL-76 transport aircraft. There will be women fighter pilots in the IAF. After all, they have broken every other male bastion,&#8221; he added.
Chief Marshal Naik was in the city to attend the two-day Commanders&#8217; conference of the Maintenance Command of the IAF, which concludes today. The Headquarters of the Maintenance Command (HQMC) is based in Nagpur.


----------



## RPK

fullstory

*NSG to get IAF aircraft for operations*

New Delhi, Nov 25 (PTI) After getting the power to requisition any aircraft during emergencies, the NSG has got the approval of the Indian Air Force to use its planes to transport commandos for anti-terror duties.

The NSG, in the aftermath of the November 26 Mumbai attacks last year, had signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with eight different private airlines enabling it to requisition any aircraft for immediate transport of commandos.

"It has been officially formalised that the IAF will provide us air support in case any assistance is needed. The Air Force will also assist in training," National Security Guard (NSG) Director General N P S Aulak said.

"We are thinking of having helicopters, which in a way would be a dedicated one (for NSG), but they would either be with the Air Force or with the Home ministry's air wing.


----------



## RPK

*Hunt on for fighters for aircraft carriers - India - The Times of India*

NEW DELHI: With the development of the naval version of the indigenous Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) floundering, the Navy has launched a hunt for a new fighter to operate from its aircraft carriers in the pipeline. 

Navy has issued an RFI (request for information) to several global aviation majors, including American Boeing, French Dassault and Russian MiG companies, for &#8216;an alternate deck-based aircraft&#8217;. 

&#8216;&#8216;Information is being sought to acquire over 40 fighters for the 40,000-tonne IAC-I (indigenous aircraft carrier), being built at the Cochin shipyard and expected to roll out by 2014-2015 now, and IAC-II, which will follow later,&#8217;&#8217; said a source. 

As reported by TOI earlier, lack of long-term strategic planning has meant that the 28,000-tonne ageing carrier INS Viraat is fast running out of its Sea Harrier jump-jets, even as the first lot of MiG-29Ks for the 44,570-tonne Admiral Gorshkov will begin arriving in a few days but the carrier itself will come from Russia only in early-2013. 

Apart from the 16 MiG-29Ks contracted along with Gorshkov&#8217;s refit in January 2004, India is also going to order 29 more MiG-29Ks for around $1.1 billion to operate them from both Gorshkov as well as IAC-I. 

IAC-I was also supposed to operate the naval Tejas. &#8216;&#8216;But now, Navy is also exploring other options for both IAC-I and II,&#8217;&#8217; said the source.


----------



## brahmastra

President Patil creates history; takes off in Sukhoi

Pune, Nov 25 (PTI) President Pratibha Patil today made history by taking off in a frontline Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter jet aircraft from the air force base here, becoming the first woman head of state to fly in a warplane.

74-year-old Patil also set a world record by becoming the oldest woman to be airborne in a combat jet for a 30-minute sortie at a speed close to the supersonic level.

A confident Patil, who sat in the co-pilot's seat in the cockpit, waved to the people gathered at the airbase before taking off in the Sukhoi belonging to the 30 Squadron of IAF.

The President donned a special 'G-suit' worn by fighter pilots to counter gravitational effect due to any high speed air manoeuvres.


----------



## sudhir007

rpraveenkum said:


> *Hunt on for fighters for aircraft carriers - India - The Times of India*
> 
> NEW DELHI: With the development of the naval version of the indigenous Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) floundering, the Navy has launched a hunt for a new fighter to operate from its aircraft carriers in the pipeline.
> 
> Navy has issued an RFI (request for information) to several global aviation majors, including American Boeing, French Dassault and Russian MiG companies, for an alternate deck-based aircraft.
> 
> Information is being sought to acquire over 40 fighters for the 40,000-tonne IAC-I (indigenous aircraft carrier), being built at the Cochin shipyard and expected to roll out by 2014-2015 now, and IAC-II, which will follow later, said a source.
> 
> As reported by TOI earlier, lack of long-term strategic planning has meant that the 28,000-tonne ageing carrier INS Viraat is fast running out of its Sea Harrier jump-jets, even as the first lot of MiG-29Ks for the 44,570-tonne Admiral Gorshkov will begin arriving in a few days but the carrier itself will come from Russia only in early-2013.
> 
> Apart from the 16 MiG-29Ks contracted along with Gorshkovs refit in January 2004, India is also going to order 29 more MiG-29Ks for around $1.1 billion to operate them from both Gorshkov as well as IAC-I.
> 
> IAC-I was also supposed to operate the naval Tejas. But now, Navy is also exploring other options for both IAC-I and II, said the source.



I dont think from the current suiation IN will go for another type of F/A next 3-6 yr we get 2 a/c both required only 30 aircraft at a time. We already have 16 Mig-29K and follow another order of 29 so the total is 45 also NLCA coming next 5yr. So where we need new type of fighter plane Maybe if India go for British A/C then we need .......... but it will come at least 5-7 yr at that time I think IN have option to buy F-35 (note British also go for their A/C )or may be naval version of FGFA or MCA


----------



## RPK

*India to develop unmanned combat aerial vehicle*


Bangalore: India will soon embark on developing an indigenous unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) for surveillance, detection and destroying specific targets, a top defence official said on Wednesday.


"We will soon embark on designing and developing an unmanned combat aerial vehicle, which will not only do surveillance, but will also help detect the target and destroy the identified object," V K Saraswat, scientific advisor to Defence Minister A K Antony, told reporters.


An UCAV or 'combat drone' differs from ordinary UAVs as it is designed to deliver weapons. 


The pilotless vehicle can carry greater payloads and have wide range and manoeuvrability in the absence of a cockpit and associated equipment.


The ambitious project will be taken up by the Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) of the state-run Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) in Bangalore with private industry participation.


"The controls of a combat drone will be rested with multiple command control centres. The centres can be geographically at different locations. Even if one centre becomes defunct, the drone can be controlled and guided by other centres," Saraswat, who recently took over as director general of the DRDO, said on the margins of a conference.


"The UCAV will work in a multi-layer manner for which ADE is developing the required technology, including sensors," Saraswat said after inaugurating the fifth national conference on 'NextGen IT for Indian Defence'.


The ADE is already developing a medium altitude long endurance unmanned aerial vehicle (MALE UAV) codenamed Rustom for the three Indian defence services - army, air force and navy.


The MALE UAV is still in the experimental stage.


The first trial of the prototype, developed by Taneja Aerospace and Aviation Ltd, resulted in a crash Nov 16 near Hosur in Krishnagiri district of western Tamil Nadu, about 40 km from here.


The Rustum UAV, with a wingspan of 20 metres and weighing 1,800 kg, has a maximum speed of 225 km per hour and can operate at an altitude of 30,000 feet.


"The Rustom UAV will be able to execute surveillance of the enemy territory up to a distance of 250km and carry a variety of cameras and radar for surveillance," Saraswat said.


The remote-controlled UAV took off from a private airstrip at Belagondapalli village on the outskirts of Bangalore. After hovering over the Taneja private airstrip for a few minutes, it lost direction and crashed onto an adjacent coconut farm, an ADE official said.


"The aerial vehicle was test-flown for research. The remote control device developed a snag and that led to the crash," the official added.


----------



## SU-57E

when will it complete 2050????


----------



## SBD-3

By Radhakrishna Rao

India's defence ministry has given its approval for the nation's air force to acquire 75 ab initio trainers as off-the-shelf replacements for its Hindustan Aeronautics HPT-32s. The 125-strong fleet was grounded in August, after two air force instructors were killed in a crash.

An inquiry into the accident found that the aircraft's piston engine had run dry and cut out before the crash, and revealed that 90 such incidents had been recorded since the type's induction in 1984.

The air force is expected to soon issue a request for proposals to basic turboprop trainer manufacturers including Alenia Aermacchi, Embraer, Grob Aircraft, Korea Aerospace Industries and Pilatus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foster

who is making this? DRDO?if yes i goona bet on this it will not complete after 20 yrs...LCA takes 20 yrz to built still taking time...DRDO(DUMP research and development orz.)


----------



## brahmastra

RaytheonThales GM-400




India initiated the procurement of low level radar systems for the IAF in 2003. 

Finalization of the contract was announced during the 2009 Dubai Air Show.

&#8220;This contract reinforces our position in the Indian region as a major supplier of air defense radars,&#8221; said Richard Deakin, Thales senior vice president and head of the air systems division. &#8220;BEL is a leading supplier of defense electronics systems and subsystems and plays a leading role in a number of major Indian defense programmes.&#8221;

Under the TOT deal, *Thales will build the initial six radars at its Limours facility, southwest of Paris. BEL will build the remaining 13 radars in India.*

*Technical Specifications
*

The *GS-100 radar works with the SR3D platform, which also serves as the core for the longer range Ground Master 400 (GM-400) system.*

The GS-100/SR3D combine is a portable air defense system that can be deployed in remote areas. It can work in a stand alone mode or within an integrated command and control center.

Each system comprises the GS-100 radar, operational and communications shelters, an energy subsystem, mobility subsystem and quarters for personnel.

*Capabilities
*

*GS-100 is a AESA radar with low-altitude search capability that can track targets up to 180 km range. **The targets could range from conventional aircraft to cruise missiles, UAVs and even stealthy aircraft.*

*The entire system can be packed into a standard ISO 20-foot shipping container and shipped by road or air*. *It can be deployed by a four man crew within 30 minutes. *

_The radar can be remotely operated for the safety of the crew in case the enemy is armed with ARMs._


----------



## owais.usmani

brahmastra said:


> President Patil creates history; takes off in Sukhoi
> 
> Pune, Nov 25 (PTI) President Pratibha Patil today made history by taking off in a frontline Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter jet aircraft from the air force base here, becoming the first woman head of state to fly in a warplane.
> 
> 74-year-old Patil also set a world record by becoming the oldest woman to be airborne in a combat jet for a 30-minute sortie at a speed close to the supersonic level.
> 
> A confident Patil, who sat in the co-pilot's seat in the cockpit, waved to the people gathered at the airbase before taking off in the Sukhoi belonging to the 30 Squadron of IAF.
> 
> The President donned a special 'G-suit' worn by fighter pilots to counter gravitational effect due to any high speed air manoeuvres.


----------



## IBRIS

brahmastra said:


> President Patil creates history; takes off in Sukhoi
> 
> Pune, Nov 25 (PTI) President Pratibha Patil today made history by taking off in a frontline Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter jet aircraft from the air force base here, becoming the first woman head of state to fly in a warplane.
> 
> 74-year-old Patil also set a world record by becoming the oldest woman to be airborne in a combat jet for a 30-minute sortie at a speed close to the supersonic level.
> 
> A confident Patil, who sat in the co-pilot's seat in the cockpit, waved to the people gathered at the airbase before taking off in the Sukhoi belonging to the 30 Squadron of IAF.
> 
> The President donned a special 'G-suit' worn by fighter pilots to counter gravitational effect due to any high speed air manoeuvres.



*VIDEO:* President Pratibha Patil flies in Sukhoi-News-Videos-The Times of India


----------



## normalindiancitizen

Does any one know anything about the capabilities of the upgraded mig 21s, the Bisons? Or any update on which MMRCA is in the race for purchase by the IAF?


----------



## Haanzo

> Does any one know anything about the capabilities of the upgraded mig 21s, the Bisons? Or any update on which MMRCA is in the race for purchase by the IAF?



read some thing from the cope india 2004 exerscise between f-15s USAF and indian fighters youll know their capabilities ..in short they have RAM coatings ,very small RCS, BVR capable fires r-77 so very good to make shoot and scot attacks ...but still not a dogfighter due to its airframe 

GUYS DID YOU NOTICE THE VIDEO OF OUR PRESIDENT LANDING ....her sukhoi taxis and is parked next to another su-30 HAVING TAIL NUMBER *SB 144* ....SO CURRENTLY THERE ARE CLOSE TO 150 OF THESE BIRDS IN THE AIR FORCE CURRENTLY ...LAST CONFIRMATION WAS FOR TAIL NUMBER 124 SOMETIME AGO ...90 MORE BIRDS TO GO ....hurray


----------



## Screaming Skull

Haanzo said:


> GUYS DID YOU NOTICE THE VIDEO OF OUR PRESIDENT LANDING ....her sukhoi taxis and is parked next to another su-30 HAVING TAIL NUMBER *SB 144* ....SO CURRENTLY THERE ARE CLOSE TO 150 OF THESE BIRDS IN THE AIR FORCE CURRENTLY ...LAST CONFIRMATION WAS FOR TAIL NUMBER 124 SOMETIME AGO ...90 MORE BIRDS TO GO ....hurray



Yes I too noticed the MKI with bort number SB144 parked next to the Hon. Presidents MKI which btw had a bort number SB141 if I am not mistaken. But, this doesnt mean we have 144 - 150 MKIs. 

Russia delivered a total of 50 aircrafts by 2004 with bort numbers SB001-SB050. HAL manufactured MKIs started with SB101. So, as far as my knowledge goes there arent any IAF MKIs with bort nums SB051-SB100. However, our defence minister confirmed a few months back that IAF has 98 MKIs. So based on the rate of production by HAL, I would assume that there are about 105 MKIs in active service with the IAF. I may be wrong though!


----------



## Contrarian

IIRC, there is a pic of an MKI with the number SB-051/052 or 53. It was in the thread where everyone was discussing the number of MKI's that India has.


----------



## SU-57E

what about the increase in number of mki to be procured???
if russia is offering su-35 then we should go for it and develop su-35mki . maintenance should not be problem as we are already flying su-30.
feel free to comment


----------



## Chanakyaa

s.raptorski said:


> what about the increase in number of mki to be procured???
> if russia is offering su-35 then we should go for it and develop su-35mki . maintenance should not be problem as we are already flying su-30.
> feel free to comment



Mate Indian su30 is actually very confusing name.
It already includes Goodies from Su35/37/27.

Su 35 is NOT really good than MKI especially as far as IAF and its requirements are concerned.


----------



## brahmastra

what is the the difference between su-30 mki and su-35?


----------



## unicorn148

su 30MKI is the most superior of the class it features the best of tech taken from every russian plane it have tvc of su37 and some tech from su35 making it the best plane even india is planning to add it with the new AESA radar developed by russia after 2010 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*UK Offers India to Upgrade Jaguar 

PROBLEMS RELATED TO HAWK AJT DISCUSSED *


A three-member British delegation led by the Minister for Defence Equipment and Support, Mr. Quentin Davies met the Minister of State for Defence Shri MM Pallam Raju here today. Mr. Davies said the United Kingdom was eager to help India in the upgradation of the Jaguar fighter jets and overcome problems related to licensed production of Hawk Advanced Jet Trainer at the HAL. 

The two leaders expressed satisfaction over the ongoing Defence Cooperation between the two countries. Shri Pallam Raju said that all the three Services have been holding Joint Exercises every year alternately on each other&#8217;s soil and territorial waters. Mr. Davies said that the UK Forces have participated in Joint Exercises with India despite being overstretched due to commitments in Afghanistan and Iraq while a number of such exercises with other countries were not held. 

Shri Pallam Raju informed the visiting dignitary that India was ready to sign a General Security Arrangement (GSA) with the UK while an MoU on Host Nation Support (HNS) was under examination of an inter-ministerial committee.


----------



## sancho

brahmastra said:


> what is the the difference between su-30 mki and su-35?


The difference is not mainly between the fighters, it is more between the Russian and Indian air forces. Russian air force has 2 types of new Flankers mainly for 2 different roles. The Su 35 is more focused on air superiority and less on multi role capabilities. It is lighter than the MKI, has only a single seat config, has improved maneuverability, speed and radar. 
The Su 34 instead is mainly focused on strikes, or long range air defense with better amored cabin, spezcialised avionics, radar and the side by side, twin seat config.
The MKI comes pretty much in between of both! 
It has similar speed, maneuverabilitiy and radar capabilities as the Su 35, but better multi role capabilities with twin seat config, what gives advantages in long range and strike missions. Compared to the Su 34 it is lighter and can do the same missions, but is not as specialised for it.
Neither for air superiority, nor for strikes IAF needs Su 35, or 34. The only role where the Su 34 offers advantages is maritime patrol, with specialised techs and weapons to hunt and destroy submarines. With the high amount of commonality to MKI and by the fact that we already wants to buy 50 more Flankers, these would be a good addition, otherwise we should simply go for more MKIs.


----------



## sudhir007

*Tests on air launch version of BrahMos to be over by 2012*

Experiments on the air launch version of the supersonic BrahMos missile will be completed by 2012, a top Defence Research and Development Organisation official said here on Friday.

Preparations are also on to launch the missile from submarines, Dr Sivathanupillai, Chief Controller, R and D, DRDO and also CEO and MD, BrahMos Aerospace, told reporters.

The sea and land-based versions of the 290 km range BrahMos, which have been successfully launched, have since been inducted into the Navy and Army respectively.

The missile has the capability to travel three times faster than the speed of sound, he said.

*Tests on air launch version of BrahMos to be over by 2012 IDRW.ORG*


----------



## ejaz007

*Thales wins Indian Air Force low-level radar deal*
November 20th, 2009 | Uncategorized | Posted by Pierre Tran

DUBAI  Thales has won a contract to supply the Indian Air Force 19 low-level transportable radar systems based on the Ground Smarter (GS) 100 sensor, the defense company announced at the air show here.

Thales will build six of the 19 radars at its Limours facility, southwest of Paris. Under a technology transfer agreement, its local partner Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) will build the remaining 13 units in India, the French defense company said Nov. 15.

Each low level transportable radar system comprises the GS 100 radar, operational and communications shelters, an energy subsystem, mobility subsystem and quarters for personnel.

This contract reinforces our position in the Indian region as a major supplier of air defense radars, said Richard Deakin, Thales senior vice president and head of the air systems division. BEL is a leading supplier of defense electronics systems and subsystems and plays a leading role in a number of major Indian defense programmes.

The GS 100, based on the SR3D radar platform, is a mobile, modular and multifunctional sensor designed to track complex target manoeuvres at very low altitudes, Thales said.

The sensor can detect and track targets up to a range of 180 km. The SR3D platform is also used in the Ground Master 400 long range radar, launched into the market in 2007.

No financial details were given. The international competition for the radar was launched in 2003.

 ptran@defensenews.com

Dubai Air Show 2009 Thales wins Indian Air Force low-level radar deal


----------



## RPK

*Indigenous Development of Helicopters*

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has designed & developed the Advance Light Helicopter (ALH) in 5.5 ton category to suit the requirement of our Armed Forces. The Light combat Helicopter (LCH) and Light Utility Helicopter (LUH) are both at the development stage.

HAL has so far delivered 22 ALHs to Indian Air Force (IAF) and 40 to Army. Contracts for supply of 159 ALHs to Army and IAF were signed in December 2007. These Helicopters are planned to be delivered during 2009-2016.

Around Rs. 6273 crores have been collected by HAL from Army and IAF against delivery of Helicopters, milestone payments for the Helicopters contracted and Design & Development of LCH, LUH & weaponization of ALH.


----------



## RPK

PIB Press Release

*Steps to check rising accidents of MIG planes* 

In the last two decades (since April 1989 and upto November 26, 2009) 265 MiG fighter aircraft of the Indian Air Force have crashed. A total of 96 service personnel and 44 civilians were killed in these cases. 

Each aircraft accident in the Indian Air Force (IAF) is investigated through a Court of Inquiry and remedial measures are undertaken accordingly to check their recurrence in future. Besides, continuous and multifaceted efforts are always underway in the IAF to enhance and upgrade flight safety. These include measures to enhance the quality of training to improve the skills levels, ability to exercise sound judgement and situational awareness of pilots and constant interaction with Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) to overcome technical defects of aircraft. Anti-bird measures are also undertaken.


----------



## RPK

*Violation of Indian Air-Space *

The Indian air space was violated by foreign aircraft on 11 occasions during the last one year, the details of which are the follows:- 




Code:


No.  Country  Date  No.& Type of Aircraft
 
1.  Pakistan 27.12.08 1 Unmanned Aerial Vehicle
 
2. -do- 12/13.01.09 1 UAV
 
3. -do- 02.02.09 1 UAV
 
4. -do- 15.03.09 1 UAV
 
5. -do- 05.08.09 1 Fixed wing medium sized aircraft
 
6.-do- 23.09.09 1 UAV
 
7. China 13.05.09 1 slow moving aircraft 
 
8. -do- 21.06.09 2 helicopters 
 
9. -do- 24.06.09 2 helicopters
 
10. USA 19.06.09 1 Transport aircraft
 
11. -do- 18.10.09 1 cargo aircraft

 



All such cases are taken up with the concerned country through diplomatic channels, as per established procedure.

PIB Press Release


----------



## sudhir007

Political push from Paris for Mirage-2000 upgrade

Thales to bring down price by involving Indian industry.French President, Nikolas Sarkozy, has thrown his weight behind the Rs 10,000 crore bid by French company, Thales, to upgrade the Indian Air Force Mirage-2000 fighter fleet. Sarkozy&#8217;s defence minister, Herv&#233; Morin, in New Delhi for a day, made his pitch this morning to Defence Minister AK Antony, telling him that President Sarkozy is keen on signing the deal when he visits India early next year.

Addressing a press conference after his meetings in South Block, Morin revealed that he discussed outstanding procurement cases, including the Mirage-2000 upgrade, with his indian counterpart. Morin said: &#8220;We are hoping that some of the procurement cases that are under way between India and France are finalised by the time Sarcozy visits.&#8221;

Through two years of negotiations, French aerospace major, Thales, and the IAF have been unable to agree on a price for outfitting India&#8217;s 51 Mirage-2000s with new radars, avionics, electronic warfare systems and onboard computers, which will make the aircraft battle worthy for another 15 years. From an initial offer of Rs 13,500 crores ($2.9 billion), Thales came down to Rs 10,000 crores ($2.1 billion). But even that is exorbitant; the IAF has let it be known that, instead of spending Rs 196 crores ($41 million) on each Mirage-2000, it would prefer to buy brand new fighters.

That hard bargaining, it seems, is working. Thales is looking to reduce its price by using Indian suppliers for a significant share of work and components for the upgrade. The IAF now believes that a deal could be close. A top IAF official, who is close to the negotiations, told Business Standard on condition of anonymity, &#8220;Thales is climbing down from its high horse and we will meet them halfway. The French President has given his officials a diktat that the Mirage-2000 upgrade deal must be buttoned up this year.&#8221;

That urgency is fully endorsed by French officials. One highly placed French industrial source asks rhetorically, &#8220;If the upgrade deal is not finalised, what else is there for Sarkozy to sign in Delhi?&#8221;

So far, during negotiations, Thales has argued that if India insisted on a cheaper upgrade for the Mirage-2000 fleet, it should be prepared to upgrade fewer systems. If, for example, the IAF was willing to upgrade only the weapons systems, the cost would be considerably cheaper. But the IAF insisted on a full upgrade.

Now, with Thales looking to source from India, there could be rich pickings for Indian avionics manufacturers like Samtel Thales Avionics, the joint venture that NCR-based Samtel Display Systems has set up with Thales. Components developed in France by Thales, will be manufactured cheaply in Samtel Thales Avionics&#8217; high-tech facility near Ghaziabad, allowing Thales to lower its bid significantly.

Puneet Kaura, Executive Director, Samtel Display Systems, confirmed to Business Standard that, &#8220;Samtel Thales Avionics is going to be a major partner in the Mirage-2000 upgrade. We have negotiated with Thales for doing a number of work packages in the upgrade. This will also benefit Thales in meeting the offset liabilities that will arise out of this deal.&#8221;

For IAF planners the participation of Indian companies, including Samtel Thales Avionics, is a welcome prospect since they would be able to maintain and repair the upgraded avionics in India. The Indian companies would also handle &#8220;obsolescence management&#8221;, which involves redesigning avionics cards that need upgrading.

Thales was already on track to build avionics systems in Samtel Thales Avionics for a variety of Indian aircraft. These include the technologically advanced TopSight-I, the Helmet Mounted Sight Display (HMD) that Indian Navy MiG-29K pilots will use while operating from aircraft carriers.
*
Political push from Paris for Mirage-2000 upgrade IDRW.ORG*


----------



## Thomas

rpraveenkum said:


> PIB Press Release
> 
> *Steps to check rising accidents of MIG planes*
> 
> In the last two decades (since April 1989 and upto November 26, 2009) 265 MiG fighter aircraft of the Indian Air Force have crashed. A total of 96 service personnel and 44 civilians were killed in these cases.
> 
> Each aircraft accident in the Indian Air Force (IAF) is investigated through a Court of Inquiry and remedial measures are undertaken accordingly to check their recurrence in future. Besides, continuous and multifaceted efforts are always underway in the IAF to enhance and upgrade flight safety. These include measures to enhance the quality of training to improve the skills levels, ability to exercise sound judgement and situational awareness of pilots and constant interaction with Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) to overcome technical defects of aircraft. Anti-bird measures are also undertaken.



That is a huge number of downed aircraft. That really should have been a signal long ago to not put so many of your eggs in one basket. in other words buying aircraft from other then Russia


----------



## gogbot

Thomas said:


> That is a huge number of downed aircraft. That really should have been a signal long ago to not put so many of your eggs in one basket. in other words buying aircraft from other then Russia



Oh yes, lets buy them from the Americans, wait they put sanctions on us

Lets get them form the Europeans. They cost to much

Who else makes aircraft he Russians

Lets make our own plane. Well there was an engine issue


----------



## sudhir007

PIB Press Release

The number of Indian Air Force (IAF) aircraft which crashed since January, 2009 till November 30th, 2009 and their make are as follows:-

Date of Accident


Aircraft Type


Number of IAF personnel killed

January 21, 2009


Kiran MK II


1

March 07, 2009


MiG 27 ML


-

April 30, 2009


SU-30 MKI


1

May 01, 2009


MI 8


-

May 15, 2009


MiG 27 UPG


-

May 27, 2009


MiG 21 Bison


-

June 09, 2009


AN 32


7

June 18, 2009


MiG 21 FL


-

July 31, 2009


HPT 32


2

September 10, 2009


MiG 21 M


1

October 23, 2009


MiG 27 ML


-

October 30, 2009


Mi 17


4

November 30, 2009


SU-30 MKI


-

This information cannot be divulged in the interest of national security. One civilian was killed in the accident on May 15, 2009. The compensation paid by the Government for loss of civilian lives and property was Rs. 8,04,480/-

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri Varinder Singh Bajwa in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Red Dwarf

13 so far in this year. What was number last year ?.


----------



## brahmastra

101 IAF pilots have applied for early retirement:Indian Defence minister A K Antony







Call it the lure of the fast-growing private aviation sector or inadequate salaries, more than 100 pilots of the Indian Air Force (IAF) have applied for premature retirement in the past one year. This high number comes less than year after the services were locked in a very bitter public spat with the bureaucracy on wages.

The IAF has some 1,500 pilots in total and it has projected shortfall of some 300 pilots in future as it expands its squadrons of fighters and adds more choppers. The IAF has already hiked the intake of pilots in its training academies and now they take around 260 trainees in each annual course, up from 190 trainees earlier. Defence Minister AK Antony gave out the fact that 101 pilots --- most of who are highly skilled in flying fighters, choppers and transport planes --- have applied for a premature retirement. Antony told Rajya Sabha that the broad reasons furnished by the applicants for grant of premature retirement are supersession, lack of career progression, medical/compassionate grounds etc. 

Such applications are considered on a case-to-case basis in accordance with extant government policy and service exigencies. Antony said efforts were being made to carry out a proactive publicity campaign to reach the target group across the country. The number of retirement seekers has gone up despite the government having made claims that the sixth pay commission had addressed the needs and aspirations of defence personnel. Separately, the government today said IAF Vice Chief Air Marshal PK Barbora&#8217;s remarks that politics was impinging badly on the country&#8217;s military requirements were his &#8220;personal views&#8221;.

&#8220;The IAF Vice Chief had expressed his personal views during his talk at a seminar while referring to the delays that had occurred in the past in procurement of aircraft and systems,&#8221; Antony said in reply to a Rajya Sabha query. Meanwhile, replying to another query, the Defence Minister said the DRDO had entered into a joint venture with Israeli Aircraft Industries (IAI) to develop a long range and medium range surface-to-air missile systems.

He added that the IAF was taking several steps such as advertising in print and electronic media, motivational lectures in schools and participation career fairs to reach out to youth across the country. Replying to another query, the minister said IAF had lost 13 aircraft in different crashes during the year. The list includes an An-32 transport aircraft, three MIG 27s, three MiG 21s, two Su-30MKIs in Jaisalmer, one each Mi-17 and Mi-8 along with two trainer aircraft.


----------



## brahmastra

IAF goes hi-tech for pilot selection



The IAF is changing over to a new computerised system of selecting pilots that now does away with the earlier manual and subjective procedures for judging a candidates aptitude and reflexes. As a pilot project, the DRDO has installed three such systems at the IAFs service selection boards located in Allahabad, Varanasi and Mysore.

According to Dr W Selvamurthy, Chief Controller, DRDO, the IAF has placed an order worth about Rs 20 crore for additional such systems to be installed at its selection centres. These are expected to be in place within six months.

Each system has multiple nodes and can screen up to 100 individuals at a time. According to information released by the Ministry of Defence last month, the number of officers joining the IAF in the last three years was 463, 485 and 401, respectively.

In today's environment, a fighter pilot is not just a flier, but a systems manager required to execute multiple tasks in an extremely short-time span, Dr Selvamurthy told The Tribune during a visit here. The new system tests the time-sharing and workload management skills of candidates, whereas the older procedures were restricted to evaluating the coordination between the mind, limbs and eyes, he added.

The system is based upon a simulated cockpit mock-up into which flight parameters and other information such as fuel state are fed. A candidate virtually flies an aircraft and his mental and physical responses and reflexes are recorded and analysed by specially developed software.

The system, according to experts, measures a wider spectrum of cognitive processes and is not only restricted to the measurement of reasoning as done by earlier intelligence assessments. It will measure different dimensions of cognitions like attention, memory, problem solving, decision-making, reasoning and concept formation.
It has taken the DRDO about six years to develop this system. The IAF was also closely associated with the project.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

DRDO to take up indigenous development of UAV | NetIndian | India News | Latest News from India | Breaking News from India | Latest Headlines

*DRDO to take up indigenous development of UAV*

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) will take up the indigenous development of a medium altitude long endurance Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV).

Defence Minister A K Antony told the Lok Sabha in a written reply to a question today that the development would be undertaken against against confirmed Qualitative Requirements (QRs) to meet the requirements of the three Services. 

*Mr Antony said the UAV had been named Rustom-H. The Indian industry would be the development-cum-production partner for the project, which is expected to be completed in 78 months after formal sanction.*


----------



## Tejas-MkII

78 months means about 6-7 years...

probably by 2015-17 it will be inducted , lot of private inc. involvement in dev an pro.,so pity gettable...


----------



## Tejas-MkII

PIB Press Release

The Indian Air Force (IAF) had proposed the procurement of six Flight Refueller Aircraft to meet the growing Air-to-air Refuelling tasks in the IAF and Indian Navy. The procurement proposal had been progressed in accordance with the Defence Procurement Procedure  2006 and thereafter referred to the Ministry of Finance who has expressed certain reservations relating to the competitiveness of the bids and the reasonableness of the price. The Defence Procurement Procedure envisages a time line of up to two and a half years from the date of issue of Request for Proposal to signing of the contract in multi-vendor cases. Every effort is made to adhere to these time lines. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Asaduddin Owaisi in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## brahmastra

Indian Refueler Program May Be Rebid

NEW DELHI - India's purchase program for six midair refuelers may be rebid after questions arose regarding bid cost and competitiveness, Indian Defence Ministry sources said.

"The procurement proposal had been progressed in accordance with the Defence Procurement Procedure-2006 and thereafter referred to the Ministry of Finance, who has expressed certain reservations relating to the competitiveness of the bids and the reasonableness of the price," says a Dec. 14 Defence Ministry release, quoting the official reply of Defence Minister A. K. Antony to India's Parliament.


Though the release does not specify the program is facing serious problems, Defence Ministry sources said that because of objections from the Finance Ministry, the program will be quashed and rebid next year.

Four years ago, a request for proposal was sent to U.S.-based Lockheed Martin and Boeing, EADS and Ilyushin of Tashkent.

Lockheed Martin and Boeing did not respond to the tender, leaving only Ilyushin and EADS in the fray.

Ilyushin's bid was lower than that of EADS but the Air Force favored buying the A330 multirole tanker over the IL-78 of Ilyushin, which it had been using. The matter was referred to the Finance Ministry, which rejected the Air Force request, saying the lowest bidder should be the obvious choice.


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: PHOTOS: Su-30MKI Over Kolkata For The First Time


----------



## Tejas-MkII

There are 120 MKI in IAF..

Su-30MKI (Flanker-H) multirole fighter | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire


----------



## sudhir007

*Indian Air Force to rope in UAV?s for surveillance in Maoist-infested areas IDRW.ORG*

The Indian Air Force on Tuesday said that it is planning to rope in unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to conduct surveillance in Maoist-infested areas of the country.

Addressing the media in Kolkata, Air Marshal S.K. Bhan, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Eastern Air Command, said: &#8220;We are getting UAVs, as well. I think, right now, there is one operating in the sector and we are getting more. You see, in the induction plans of Indian Air Force, the additional UAV units are going to be raised and some have to come into the sector.&#8221;

Bhan further said that these remotely-piloted vehicles would be best for tracking down the Maoists.

&#8220;The purpose of UAV is primarily to be able to do surveillance, to do electronic intelligence about communication, and signal intelligence, and it also has the capability to designate. That means if designated from the air, the aircraft can come and put its weapon on the target, which has laser capability. So, two things happen: one is that it becomes easier for the attacking aircraft, and secondly it becomes much more accurate,&#8221; Bhan added.

Maoists have stepped up violence in Orissa, Jharkhand, Bihar and West Bengal, which are among the most affected states of the country.

They have attacked schools and police stations, and used landmines and Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) to disrupt infrastructure development projects.

They have also hijacked passenger trains including the Rajdhani Express, beheaded policemen and suspected informers and attacked employees of mining companies.

The main objective of the Maoists is to prevent the development of infrastructure in remote areas, which so far has remained their exclusive domain.

The rebels claim they are fighting for the rights of poor farmers and landless labourers, and have ignored repeated calls to renounce violence and negotiate and have stepped up their attacks in recent past months, prompting the Government to go after them in a concerted strike.


----------



## sudhir007

*HAL?s global projects hit air pockets after aircraft crashes IDRW.ORG*

Despite the best efforts of the Indian government to strengthen its domestic defence production capabilities, the state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) seems destinedto fail in every project with international collaboration, it has embarked on so far.

Soon after President Pratibha Patil undertook a much-publicised flight
in a combat aircraft
, a Sukhoi-30 MKI jet of the c (IAF) crashed near Jethagaon in Jaisalmer while returning from a regular training mission. This was the second of India&#8217;s most advanced fighter jet in less than eight months.

According to sources, the aircraft that crashed was a new machine that had recently been rolled out by HAL and was part of an upcoming squadron in Pune.

This is the second crash of a Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter after a fatal accident on April 30 in which an officer lost his life. The fleet was grounded for close to a month after the April crash and sources said that the fighters are likely to stay on the ground till investigators give a go ahead. However they were flying again.

Earlier this year, in July, defence minister AK Antony had said that while there are no serious maintenance problems with the aircraft, the fleet was grounded for three weeks to ascertain the cause of the crash. He also revealed that the reason for the crash was a &#8220;likely failure of the fly-by-wire system&#8221;.

Antony had maintained that, &#8220;The Su-30 is one of the most advanced jets in the world. The IAF is very happy with it. The IAF feels it is one of the best in the world.&#8221;

The Su-30 was inducted in 1996 and the IAF fleet currently comprises 98 aircraft. This will rise to 230 by 2015, Antony said. The IAF operates three squadrons (approximately 55 aircraft) of the jet; some were bought in flyaway condition from its Russian manufacturer while state-owned HAL manufactured the others under licence.

The state-owned aerospace major HAL has sharply ramped up its manufacturing capacities and is set to deliver 350 combat jets, trainers and helicopters worth Rs500 billion to the Indian armed forces by 2012.

HAL, from its plants at Bangalore, Nashik and Koraput, is currently engaged in manufacturing some 100 indigenous Dhruv advanced light helicopters, an almost equal number of Sukhoi Su-30 MKI combat jets under licence from Russia, some 60 Hawk advanced jet trainers under license from Britain and a little over 20 indigenous Tejas light combat jets.

While the IAF is desperately short of aircraft for training its flight cadets, with the entire fleet of basic trainers grounded after a series of crashes, advanced training also suffered equally due to unexpected delays in the manufacture of the Hawk advanced jet trainer (AJT) in India&#8230;.


----------



## sudhir007

SC taunts govt on Prez copter mishap: Rediff.com India News

The recent helicopter incident in which President Pratibha Patil [ Images ] had a narrow escape was enough for the Supreme Court to pooh-pooh government's suggestion for airlifting victims of disasters to safety.

A bench of Justices R V Raveendran and K S Radhakrishnan instead suggested that the government better adopt the Pune model of Bus Rapid Transport system to enable smooth passage for amubulances and fire tenders to rush to the tragedy sites.

"Helicopters are used for carrying VIPs. Unfortunately we have such pilots, who carrying the president, will hit the only building in the airport. Be just practical," the apex court told Additional Solicitor General Indira Jaising, who suggested that victims should be airlifted to get over the traffic snarls.

The apex court said the idea of air ambulances as suggested by the government was not practical and financially unviable, as it would amount to having helipads at various high rise buildings which a country like India [ Images ] cannot afford.

The court passed the remarks, while reserving its judgment on the compensation to be awarded to the families of the 59 people who died and 103 victims who suffered injuries in the Uphaar cinema tragedy in the capital in June 1997.

Patil had a narrow escape when the rotor blades of an IAF Mi-17 helicopter, in which she was aboard, hit a shed after landing at the Bhubaneswar airport on December 9.

Justice Raveendran heading the bench said there was a recent media article about the success of the BRT project in Pune, which facilitated smooth uninterrupted passage for ambulances and fire tenders during tragedies and suggested that Delhi [ Images ] adopt a similar model.

"Delhi can make a similar effort to ensure such roads and access to hospitals that are not cluttered with any kind of VIP movements, so that people do not find it difficult to go to hospitals," the apex court observed.

The apex court also disagreed with the suggestion of the government that multiplex theatres/complexes/shopping malls should mandatorily have doctors and other medical facilities like ambulances.

The bench said that this idea too was impractical and instead suggested that training in providing first aid treatment can be mandatory for those manning these multiplex houses and high rise buildings.

The ministry of home affairs, the Delhi Vidyut Board, the Municipal Corporaion of Delhi and the Ansals, owners of the Uphaar Cinema, earlier in the day submitted their written suggestions to prevent recurrence of Uphaar cinema type tragedies.

The apex court said that it would take into consideration the various suggestions, while making its own recommendations to the government on the preventive measures to be taken to avert such tragedies.


----------



## RPK

Flanker buddy refueling a "garuda"


----------



## stax

Is there any independant news thread about the India-Russia 5th generation fighter?


----------



## sudhir007

DEFENSE STUDIES: Saab offers Sea Gripen


----------



## gogbot

stax said:


> Is there any independant news thread about the India-Russia 5th generation fighter?



How much independent news is available on the J-xx.


----------



## sudhir007

IAF to induct more than 150 Sukhois

Silchar (Assam): The Indian Air Force (IAF) will soon induct more than 150 Sukhoi Su-30 MKI combat jets and 80 Mi-17-1V medium-lift helicopters as part of a massive drive to boost its capabilities, a top military commander said on Wednesday.


"We are getting more than 150 Sukhois. There is also a deal on for 80 medium-lift helicopters from Russia, fifth-generation Russian fighters and special helicopters for flying VVIPs like the president and the Prime Minister," IAF chief Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik told reporters here.

Naik is on a visit to the northeast to oversee facilities and review the airpower capabilities in the region.

He said that irrespective of whether or not there was a threat from its immediate neighbours, India would continue building its airpower capabilities.

"Many more new aircraft would be coming in. There are plans for the next 20 years with India's zone of interest extending from the Strait of Hormuz to the Strait of Malacca. The Indian Air Force should be able to have the capabilities to meet those aspirations," Naik added.

"It doesn't matter what our neighbours (China in this case) do or think. We want to build our own capabilities and make sure we are fully geared up," he pointed out.

The air chief said the eagerly anticipated medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) requirement for at least 126 jets is now in its trials stage.

"That would also be a very valuable addition to the Indian Air Force," Naik said.

The IAF chief said the northeast was a priority area, with the government focusing on upgrading facilities in the region.

"We are upgrading airfields and other facilities here as part of our capability building measures," Naik said.


----------



## sudhir007

Silchar (Assam): The Indian Air Force (IAF) will soon induct more than 150 Sukhoi Su-30 MKI combat jets and 80 Mi-17-1V medium-lift helicopters as part of a massive drive to boost its capabilities, a top military commander said on Wednesday.


"We are getting more than 150 Sukhois. There is also a deal on for 80 medium-lift helicopters from Russia, fifth-generation Russian fighters and special helicopters for flying VVIPs like the president and the Prime Minister," IAF chief Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik told reporters here.

Naik is on a visit to the northeast to oversee facilities and review the airpower capabilities in the region.

He said that irrespective of whether or not there was a threat from its immediate neighbours, India would continue building its airpower capabilities.

"Many more new aircraft would be coming in. There are plans for the next 20 years with India's zone of interest extending from the Strait of Hormuz to the Strait of Malacca. The Indian Air Force should be able to have the capabilities to meet those aspirations," Naik added.

"It doesn't matter what our neighbours (China in this case) do or think. We want to build our own capabilities and make sure we are fully geared up," he pointed out.

The air chief said the eagerly anticipated medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) requirement for at least 126 jets is now in its trials stage.

"That would also be a very valuable addition to the Indian Air Force," Naik said.

The IAF chief said the northeast was a priority area, with the government focusing on upgrading facilities in the region.

"We are upgrading airfields and other facilities here as part of our capability building measures," Naik said.

IAF to induct more than 150 Sukhois

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DeathGod

sudhir007 said:


> "Many more new aircraft would be coming in. There are plans for the next 20 years with India's zone of interest extending *from the Strait of Hormuz to the Strait of Malacca*. The Indian Air Force should be able to have the capabilities to meet those aspirations," Naik added.



Stratergically If we control these two Straits decisively ( Which will need more of P-8's , atleast 2-4 AC's IMO and a few nuclear submarines) then we would eliminate the threat of any action against us from any of our hostile neighbours. Hope in 2020 we would be able to acheive the inventory strengths needed to maintain a 24*7 presence at these two Straits no matter what the international situation is. 

Eagerly waiting for induction of Vikramaditya so that the Straits of Malacca could be patrolled. Also heard that a Su-30 squadron is going to be based in Andaman. 

Any ideas about the areas in which P-8 will be deployed?


----------



## arya-hind

good job 

we have to do lots of more 

so lets keep working


----------



## sudhir007

is it possible to deploy P-8I in Andaman and for 365x24x7 we need around 20 P-8I. We already cancel the order of six medium-range maritime patrol aircraft

http://www.flightglobal.com/article...ls-maritime-patrol-request-for-proposals.html


----------



## Hulk

The article does not clarify if there are additional orders or the same orders. I mean why it is in news for what reason? Can anyone elaborate on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Dwarf

Is this a new deal on Su-30 or the existing one .


----------



## TheBraveHeart

indianrabbit said:


> The article does not clarify if there are additional orders or the same orders. I mean why it is in news for what reason? Can anyone elaborate on this?


^^^^^^^
Even I have the same inclinations coz the 80 mi-17's were ordered way back and were supposed to be delivered starting dec-09, now postponed to first half of 2010!!!


----------



## sudhir007

indianrabbit said:


> The article does not clarify if there are additional orders or the same orders. I mean why it is in news for what reason? Can anyone elaborate on this?


I think it is general or future discussion between chief Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik with reporter


----------



## gogbot

indianrabbit said:


> The article does not clarify if there are additional orders or the same orders. I mean why it is in news for what reason? Can anyone elaborate on this?



Well i am inclined to believe its something new.

As its well know India wants to induct upwards of 280 MKI already.

What would be the point of saying it would induct 150 when we, in fact have already inducted more then 150 Mki already.

But it could be just Bad reporting. So there is no definitive way of know as of yet.

We would have more than 400 MKI aircraft if this i the new deal however. If we want o induct there kinds of numbers its better to just get a buy the Su-30 intellectual property.


----------



## jha

this seems to be the remaining 150 mkis ...as of july we had 105 su-30... anyways imo 280 su-30 is enough...we should focus on mrca or some su-35mki(just a thought)...
feel free to disagree


----------



## yashraj

Thats Good news.

105Mki so far and new 150 that Means 255 MKI.

That's hell of a good news.

Carry on India...


----------



## Spitfighter

Excellent news, but the IAF really, really needs to do something to check the crash rate.


----------



## gogbot

Spitfighter said:


> Excellent news, but the IAF really, really needs to do something to check the crash rate.



The IAf attrition rate with Fighters Other than The Mig-21.

If well in line with hours flown. And Use

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

IAF on modernization mode IDRW.ORG

Air Chief Marshal PV Naik has said the country will soon acquire a number of medium multirole combat aircraft and helicopters to make up for the decreasing fleet of fighter aircraft squadrons.

&#8220;A rapid modernization of the force is already on and the country is ready to counter any threat from the eastern and western fronts,&#8221; he told reporters at the IAF-manned Kumbhirgram airport, located 25 km from here, on Wednesday, Naik, who is on a visit to review airpower facilities in the region bordering Bangladesh, Myanmar and China, said India wants to build its own mechanism to protect national assets during both peace and war times.

&#8220;We want to make it plain that we&#8217;re ready, no matter whether there is an immediate threat or not from our immediate neighbour,&#8221; he added.

Although he did not mention China, the modernization of air force in the eastern and northeastern regions is an attempt to counter Beijing&#8217;s move to intensify the threat perception.

Naik said IAF plans to induct more than 150 Sukhois and 80 Mi-17-1V medium-lift helicopters for its base in the North-East. He added that the IAF has procured 98 Russian-made Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter aircraft since 1996 and is likely to have 230 such planes by 2015.

Besides this, medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) requirement for at least 126 jets is set to be added to its fleet. While the development of fifth generation fighter aircraft and multi-role transport aircraft with Russia is progressing well, the IAF will acquire helicopters, including some for VVIPs, to increase its strategic lift capability, added Naik.

The Air Chief Marshal, who was accompanied by Air Force Wives&#8217; Welfare Association president Madhubaala Naik, were received at Kumbhirgram by station commander Gp Captain TS Venkatesh and other senior officials.

The Air Chief Marshal also visited Air Force Station Tezpur on Thursday. He, along with his wife, visited various installations at the base and interacted with air warriors and their families.


----------



## sudhir007

*Youth opting out of corporate jobs for IAF: Antony*

Defence minister A K Antony said more and more youth were joining the Indian Air Force after opting out of corporate jobs, indicating

"As many as 40 engineers have left corporate jobs and joined the Indian Air Force this year and the situation indicates changing trends among youth," Antony, who was the chief guest at the passing out parade of 175 combined graduates of IAF in Dundigal Airforce station, told reporters.

Also, the number of women flying officers in the IAF has gone up to 37 as against 20 last year, he said adding six were given pilot training and rest of the women officers were allotted ground duty or administration jobs in the force.

After inspecting guard of honour from new-commissioned officers, Antony said aerospace power has been undergoing many changes and the officers should be geared up to acquire the knowledge of application and exploit it to the optimum.

"The security environment in the region has necessitated the induction of sophisticated and costly equipment in our armed forces. The onus will be on all of you to handle them with care and efficiency," Antony told the officers.

Of the total 175 who graduated today, 105 cadets were trained as pilots, 12 were trained as navigators and 58 were given administration, Air Traffic Control, Accounts and other branches. Air marshal V R Iyer was also present during the function. 

Youth opting out of corporate jobs for IAF: Antony - India - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Old news but instresting

India Developing Precision Bomb



> *India Developing Precision Bomb*
> PUNE, India, 5 September 2005 &#8212; Keeping pace with the development of missile technology by its archrival Pakistan, India&#8217;s Armament Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) in Pune is developing a 450-kilograms long-range precision-guided (ER-PGM) bomb packed with high energy explosives. After being released by an aircraft, the bomb can glide up to 100 km before hitting its target with pinpoint accuracy.
> 
> Although Pakistan has bought a similar bomb from South Africa, Indian scientists are giving final touches to a better indigenous version.
> 
> The new bomb is designed to have a &#8220;tail&#8221; equipped with global positioning system-cum-inertial navigation system (GPS-INS) coupled with guidance and a &#8220;glide kit&#8221; (a pair of retractable wings) to ferry the bomb for up to 100 km before hitting its target with an error margin of not more than 3 to 4 meters.
> 
> A.S. Rajagopal, director of ARDE, said at a news conference here on Saturday that scientists at the institute were working on the bomb, but it would take some time before actual tests were carried out. Refusing to give any time frame for the development of the bomb, ARDE officials said a functional model could be ready by the end of next year, although the system configuration was complete.
> 
> Asked how the bomb compared with the one in Pakistan&#8217;s possession, an ARDE official said the Indian version would be fitted with tail and retractable wings to give it gliding and navigational functions. Once the bomb is released from the aircraft, the wings will unfold and the bomb will act like a high-speed un-powered glider. Besides, the bomb will be guided by a GPS-INS program controlling its tail unit. After traveling the required distance, the bomb strikes its target with great accuracy.
> 
> Elaborating on the advantages of the bomb, the official said the long-range bomb would be capable of delivering the payload (explosives) to the designated target with minimal risk to the carrier aircraft. The bomb also carries an element of surprise as it cannot be easily detected by the enemy. The precision GPS-INS guidance systems, the official said, also helps to maintain minimum collateral damage.
> 
> The official said the cost of a single unit would be much more than a conventional bomb, but its accuracy made it cost effective as the target need not be carpet bombed with a barrage of convention bombs. The bomb is designed exclusively for use by the air force but it can later be adapted into a barrel-launched army and navy version also, he said.
> 
> The ARDE is also developing a bunker buster which will first penetrate a hard layer of concrete and then explode to destroy bunkers and underground targets. Maintaining the traditional secrecy of the test date of the bunker buster bomb, ARDE officials said it would take &#8220;some time&#8221;.
> 
> Commenting on the rapid development of weapons programs by India, defense analysts said Indian scientists had developed several technologically advanced weapons, missiles and ammunitions in recent years, which may surprise not only its neighbors but also the West.
> India Developing Precision Bomb



conformation by jane later



> ER-PGM (Enhanced Range Precision-Guided Munition) (India) - Jane's Air-Launched Weapons
> *
> ER-PGM (Enhanced Range Precision-Guided Munition) (India), Bombs - Precision and guided munitions*
> Indian sources indicate that the Armament Research and Development Establishment (ARDE), part of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), is developing a new guided stand-off weapon, known as the 'ER-PGM' (Enhanced Range Precision-Guided Weapon). The ER-PGM initiative is being driven by an Indian Air Force (IAF) requirement for long-range weapons to equip its Sukhoi Su-30MKI, Mirage 2000H and other combat aircraft. The ER-PGM is believed to be a precision navigation and range-extension kit that can be fitted to existing general purpose 'dumb' bombs. Several such systems already exist and it is not at all clear if India's ER-PGM programme is an entirely indigenous effort. Separate to the ER-PGM, India is acquiring other stand-off precision guided munitions such as the SAGEM AASM and the Crystal Maze (a derivative of the Rafael Popeye missile).


----------



## sudhir007

Chimney Hill residents lose battle for access

After cutting off access to the roads that connects the residents of Chimney Hill, Jalahalli, with the rest of the City, the Indian Air Force has set a deadline of January 1 to stop civilian movement in the area, which it won recently after a long legal battle.

IAF personnel manning the access road to Chimney Hill. The harrowing time for the residents of Chimney Hill began after losing the legal battle against the IAF, which has radar installed there. The IAF wanted to prevent civilian movement in a radius of at least 500 metres from its radar station owing to threat perception.

A road connecting the residential locality on Chimney Hill had been an eye-sore for the IAF, because it was passing too close from the radar station. It was the only road to connect the residential locality with rest of the City. Soon after legal victory, the IAF started barricading its area including the road. It also prohibited vehicular movement on this stretch.

Now the IAF has instructed the residents not to stray into its territory from Jan 1. &#8220; We have no other alternative road connecting to the City,&#8221; lamented Srikanth, a resident..
He added that the land where they constructed their houses is a converted one and the BDA has given a no objection certificate to the residential layout and the local panchayat has approved. 

Chimney Hill residents lose battle for access


----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: RFP For New Jaguar Engine Early Next Year

The more than two decade old deep penetration strike fighter aircraft Jaguar are awaiting the nod of the Ministry of Defence (MoD) to be fitted with a brand new engine which has more thrust, so as to give the fighter an uplift. In the fray are two competitors, UK-based Rolls Royce and the American Honeywell, who are hoping that the mid-life upgrade request for proposal (RFP or tender) worth a billion dollars, would be out in early 2010.

The 125 twin-engined aircraft, will all have the new engines, while the avionics upgrade will be done by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). Called Darin-3, the avionics upgrade stands for display attack range inertial navigation.

Honeywell has offered its F-125, which is a high performance low bypass ratio turbofan engine, capable of incorporating a three-stage fan and five-stage axi-centrifical high pressure compressor, while Rolls Royce is offering the Adour MK871, which it claims has an increased weight, thrust and payload capacity, required.


----------



## sudhir007

*India, Russia setting up USD 600 million aircraft JV*

Moscow, Dec 29 (PTI) India and Russia are to invest USD 600 million to set up a joint venture (JV) to produce a medium lift transport aircraft for their armed forces.

While Bangalore based state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) will fork out USD 300 million, Russia's United Aircraft Cooperation (UAC) will invest a similar amount for the joint venture which will start rolling out the aircraft by 2017.

Voice of Russia radio said the joint venture coming up with fifty-fifty equity would develop the aircraft at Aviastar-SP plant based in Ulyanovsk city on Volga.

The Indian Air Force is expected to order at least 35 and Russian Air Force as many as 100 medium lift transport aircraft.

In its basic configuration the new transport aircraft will have a payload capacity of 18.

fullstory


----------



## sudhir007

*Pilot son lost to MiG-21 crash, father turns to help school he saved*

Flight Lieutenant Manu Akhouri&#8217;s greatest passion was flying. As a child, his only toys were planes and helicopters and he would rush out to see aircraft flying past. His father, Colonel Sanjay Akhouri, doesn&#8217;t know whether the students in a government school at Bhisiana village of Gidderbaha did the same when Manu&#8217;s plane went down nearby on September 10, reportedly as the 24-year-old made his best to ensure he didn&#8217;t crash into the building.

Three months later, he has decided to help students at the Government Senior Secondary School who may want to become pilots like Manu. He has announced monetary help for those wanting to join the defence services, provided three classes with desks and benches and will give Rs-10,000 scholarships to meritorious students of Classes X and XII.

&#8220;Eyewitnesses recount that my son took a left turn to save the school, which is when the incident happened. He chose to steer his MiG-21 aircraft away from habitation, depriving himself precious seconds in ejecting. Though a second Court of Enquiry by the Air Force has now been instituted to conclude the reasons for the crash, I would like to believe that my son sacrificed his life to save that of many others,&#8221; Akhouri says. 
Manu was returning to the Bhatinda air base after a routine sortie when the accident happened. A first-year engineering student, he had left before the final exams to join the National Defence Academy (NDA). Born in Daltonganj in Jharkhand, he later underwent training on Advanced Jet Trainer Hawks in Britain and was posted to the Golden Arrows, Squadron 17 of Bhatinda, to fly MiG-21s.

The Punjab government also wants to name the Gidderbaha school after Manu. &#8220;We would like to believe that the young pilot saved the school. He lost his life in line of duty and the least we can do is honour the family&#8217;s wish to name the school after him. The Deputy Commissioner of Gidderbaha has been asked to move an application to the Education Department to change the school&#8217;s name,&#8221; says Gidderbaha MLA and Punjab Finance Minister Manpreet Badal.

Akhouri will be visiting the school early next year to hand out the scholarship and awards. While the question marks over MiG-21 safety haunt him, he says he has no regrets. &#8220;Manu was born to fly. Most of his toys were aircraft or helicopters or other flying objects. He used to known even aircraft timings and could identify them by the signs on their tailboards,&#8221; he says.

With their son&#8217;s next birthday approaching on February 21, he fondly recalls his last one. &#8220;I was posted at Aizawl in Mizoram. Manu decided to celebrate his birthday with the tiny-tots of a school where his mother was teaching. Though he did not understand the Mizo language, they all had a ball of a time. He later told his mother that it was one of his most memorable birthdays.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Good news HAL chairman say LCH flight with in few week

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: LCH 1st Flight "In A Few Weeks", Says HAL Chairman


----------



## Hulk

GOI should be sensetive to crashes, we are losing talented people because of that.


----------



## sudhir007

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Northeast | Mechuka land blips on air force radar

Itanagar, Dec. 30: The air force will take possession of vast swathes of land at Mechuka in West Siang district of Arunachal Pradesh for the construction of an advanced landing ground.

Sources in the state&#8217;s land allotment department today said the state government yesterday asked it to allot 50,965 hectares at Mechuka for the construction of one of the proposed eight advanced landing grounds (ALGs) in the state for landing and take-off of Indian Air Force planes in case of emergency.

The West Siang district administration will issue a notification for the lease of 50,965 hectares for 99 years at an annual payment of Re 1 per square metre to the air force.

Arunachal Pradesh handed over eight airstrips, including the one at Mechuka, to the defence ministry through an MoU signed between chief secretary Tabom Bam and former defence secretary Vijay Singh in Itanagar on June 9 this year. Walong, Tuting, Vijayanagar, Aalo, Ziro, Tawang and Pasighat are the other airstrips that will be developed into advanced landing grounds soon.

The sources added that after Mechuka, two advanced landing grounds would be developed at the headquarters of West Siang district in Along and at remote Walong in Anjaw district bordering China.

Chief minister Dorjee Khandu has recently urged the defence ministry for the construction of an advanced landing ground in Tawang, bordering China.

Khandu emphasised the need for developing advanced landing grounds during a discussion with defence secretary Pradeep Kumar who visited Itanagar on December 19.

Khandu also discussed development of several unused airstrips in the state for advanced landing ground by the defence ministry to ward off external threat.

Kumar is learnt to have assured the Arunachal Pradesh chief minister that the ministry would start upgrading airstrips to augment air maintenance in the border state.
Top


----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: *Flash* - MoD Cancels EADS Airbus Refueller RFP as Finance Min Objects To High Price

*Flash* - MoD Cancels EADS Airbus Refueller RFP as Finance Min Objects To High Price
The Indian Air Force (IAF)'s proposal put up with the Ministry of Defence (MoD) to purchase purchase of six flight refuelling aircraft(FRA), has been cancelled due to its high price as objected to by the Ministry of Finance. The Request For Proposal (RFP) or tender was retracted after it reached its final stages of obtaining the approval of the Cabinet Committee on Security(CCS) by the MoD.

The spanner in the works was put by the Finance Ministry, who did not support the proposal as the final negotiated cost of aircraft offered by EADS (European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company), a European consortium, was overpriced. The cost is said to be nearly 10 times higher than IL-78 air-to-air refuellers of Russian origin, which presently are in the IAF's inventory. The mid-air refuellers form two squadrons in the IAF, which help fighter jets to be airborne for a longer duration by refuelling them in mid-air.


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*IAF focus on acquiring 'set of capabilities': Air Chief*

New Delhi, Dec 31 (PTI) Asking air warriors to be "lethal, flexible and agile", Air Chief Marshal P V Naik today said the IAF's focus was to acquire a "set of capabilities" as the force was fast emerging as a strategic aerospace power.

"Our focus is on acquiring a set of capabilities, which can be applied in any conflict scenario. The IAF is fast emerging as a strategic aerospace power as a result of the vision and effort of many generations of air warriors and we will continue with this glorious legacy," he said in his message to the personnel on New Year's eve.

He said IAF's task was to protect the nation from threats arising from air and space and the "challenge before us is to operationalise our new equipment at the earliest and develop in-depth knowledge and competence, so that we can fully exploit the technological potential

Link : http://www.ptinews.com/news/448354_IAF-focus-on-acquiring--set-of-capabilities---Air-Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Indian air force counters birdstrike threat

The Indian air force's ornithology cell has devised an eco-friendly strategy to ward off the "invasion of avian varieties" at its bases.

The initiative comes after activities with the BAE Systems Hawk 132 advanced jet trainer were hampered at Bidar air base in north-west Karnataka by Greater Short-toed larks. An investigation found that the birds had migrated from Gujarat in north-west India due to sparse rain.

Grass near the runway at Bidar was kept longer to prevent birds from crowding there, while trees further away were also allowed to grow taller.
Similar steps have also been taken in Jaipur, where parakeets had grouped near the runway after being attracted by fruit-bearing palm trees in adjacent villages. The problem was addressed by pruning the trees without disturbing the eco system.

Sqn Ldr S Srinidhi, deputy director of the ornithology cell, says current projects include tracking bird varieties beyond visual range, night-time activity studies and in-depth risk assessments. The body was set up two years ago.


----------



## brahmastra

IAF to Use Eco-Friendly Strategy to *Counter Birdstrike Threat*


By Radhakrishna Rao

The Indian air force's ornithology cell has devised an eco-friendly strategy to ward off the "invasion of avian varieties" at its bases.The initiative comes after activities with the BAE Systems Hawk 132 advanced jet trainer were hampered at Bidar air base in north-west Karnataka by Greater Short-toed larks. An investigation found that the birds had migrated from Gujarat in north-west India due to sparse rain.

Grass near the runway at Bidar was kept longer to prevent birds from crowding there, while trees further away were also allowed to grow taller.Similar steps have also been taken in Jaipur, where parakeets had grouped near the runway after being attracted by fruit-bearing palm trees in adjacent villages. The problem was addressed by pruning the trees without disturbing the eco system.

Sqn Ldr S Srinidhi, deputy director of the ornithology cell, says current projects include tracking bird varieties beyond visual range, night-time activity studies and in-depth risk assessments. The body was set up two years ago.


----------



## sudhir007

Centre cancels contract for midair refuellers for fighter aircraft - dnaindia.com

New Delhi: In a development that could severely hamper the Indian Air Force&#8217;s (IAF&#8217;s) ability, the government has cancelled a $1.5-billion contract for midair refuellers for fighter aircraft. Midair refuellers extend the reach and endurance of the aircraft.

Defence ministry sources said the contract was cancelled after the finance ministry raised several objections to the acquisition. The ministry&#8217;s objections, sources in the military said, were due to a lingering L1 (lowest item in a contract) syndrome in the government.

The air force pleaded hard with AK Antony to not cancel the contract after a few years of trial and evaluations, but the defence minister decided not to oppose the finance ministry.

Under the norms of contract of government of India, the cheapest item that satisfies the parameters must be bought.

The air force is upset at the cancellation. When it comes to the military, technological capabilities and sophistication make a huge difference, &#8220;but that is immaterial if the finance ministry is to be trusted&#8221;, a source in the force said. &#8220;For every bit of sophistication, we have to pay a price, and that makes a huge difference in the battlefield,&#8221; he said.&#8220;It would take us a few years now to select a tanker, unless they force us to buy the Russian tanker,&#8221; an IAF officer said.

&#8220;We need to break the logjam&#8221; on opting for the cheapest, another air force officer said. He pointed out that the contract for the purchase of 12 helicopters for transporting VVIPs, such as the president and the prime minister, was also facing resistance from the finance ministry. The ministry has argued that the deal is far more expensive than what was projected. However, since there is no &#8220;L1 trouble&#8221; in the chopper deal, it may &#8220;finally go through&#8221;, the officer said.

The finance ministry had also objected to the acquisition of the costlier Airbus 330 multi-role tanker transport aircraft six years after the air force bought the Russia-made Ilyushin-78. But, sources said, the force justified the buy in a detailed written reply, saying Airbus was technologically superior than Ilyushin-78 and that the overall cost of the European product would be competitive. IAF pointed out that Airbus was fuel efficient and most of its civilian parts could be serviced in India.


----------



## Veer

self delete


----------



## Communist

Veer said:


> Mr. Communist,
> 
> Your posts, threads and language you uses in them is offensive.
> 
> You need to tone down your language and stop your Anti - India campaign. In the democracy we can disagree but it should be in limit.
> 
> I know your are doing this from India.
> 
> If you does not get reasonable then i will be forced to inform the authorities about your
> 
> Anti India
> Waging war against India
> ISI agent
> China agent
> Defaming India over world wide web
> Unlawful activities
> 
> The Police and inelegance agencies will get your IP address in no time and will locate you.
> 
> Police just have to have a cursory glance over your posts/threads/reply and they will be more than satisfied that you are a ISI agent/naxalite/Anti India.
> 
> Free Advice, according to Indian law the posts/reply/threads which you are posting over Internet comes under evidence. And its not 1 or 2 odd posts you are doing it for thousand times. Hence Indian courts will not required more proofs to declare you guilty.
> 
> Stop your unlawful anti India activities at once.



OK. So here you are again. I think I should quit this forum.


----------



## sudhir007

*Don&#8217;t approach VVIPs, VIPs for postings: IAF to personnel idrw.org*

Do not approach VVIPs and VIPs for postings. This is the message of the Indian Air Force (IAF) to its officers and air warriors.

In a recently issued circular, the IAF has told its personnel that they should not approach VVIPs and VIPs to influence matters pertaining to their postings in the service.

When contacted to know the reasons behind issuing such a circular, IAF spokesperson Flight Lieutenant Priya Joshi said, &#8220;this is a routine general advisory issued by the IAF.

It was not instigated by any particular incident in the recent past.&#8221;

&#8220;Such things are even discussed and conveyed to officers and troops at the welfare meetings that take place at unit level,&#8221; she added.

The IAF spokesperson said there were well-established procedures in the service for &#8220;redressal of grievances for putting across one&#8217;s view to higher echelons.&#8221;

She added that writing directly to VVIPs for seeking favours was deemed to be an unauthorised channel of approach and seeking such direct interventions amounted to bypassing laid down channels and exerting undue pressure on decision-making authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*Ageing IAF fleet a major concern, says EAC chief*

Shillong, Jan 7 (PTI) The IAF today indicated that the ageing fleet of its fighter planes was a matter of concern and hoped that the massive deal for purchase of 126 multi-role combat aircraft would come through.

"A number of older generation aircraft like MiG-21 are operating since early sixties. We have problems with the ageing fleets and their maintenance," Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Indian Air Force's (IAF) Eastern Air Command, Air Marshal Kishan Kumar Nohwar told a press conference here.

The Soviet-era MiG 21 fighters have been in operation in the IAF since 1963 and have been involved in a spate of crashes in the recent years.

Under the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) programme, IAF plans to induct 126 fighter jets at an estimated cost of 12 billion USD. Currently, trials are being conducted with aircraft of six manufacturers vying for the deal.

*:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::*


----------



## sudhir007

*`LFOs remain biggest threat&#8217;: IAF idrw.org*

With Low Flying Objects (LFO) continuing to be the biggest threat to any defence strategy, the Indian Air Force (IAF) is utilising human chains to report on any space violation by them which may pose a threat to India&#8217;s defence.
Air Marshal Kishan Kumar Nohwar, who took over as the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Eastern Air, said, &#8221;Military thinkers around the world considers LFOs as a threat to any country&#8217;s sovereignty.&#8221; &#8221;The radars are not only the advance warning system, but human chains too are assisting to forewarn any air space violation by LFOs,&#8221; he added.
He said human chains were personnel equipped with advanced communication devices and there were the &#8221;mobile observatories&#8221; to report about any infiltration of flying objects into Indian air space.
These human chains help the IAF to get prepared if there was any infiltration by any flying objects, he added.
On the radar here in Upper Shillong that detects any intrusion in the Eastern region, he said the process was on to upgrade it.
Air Marshal Nohwar said China was in &#8221;reverse engineering&#8221; to build Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs), which could fly low.
Stating that China had got hold of UAVs and reverse engineering to get into the bottom of the technology, he said, &#8221;These UAVs which China is building is of stealth nature.&#8221; The EAC chief said it was high on IAF&#8217;s priority list to stop any infiltration of Indian air space by such UAVs and India too was trying to develop such stealth assets.
Expressing concern over some of the IAF&#8217;s aging fleet of aircrafts, like MiG 21, which had been in service with the IAF from the 1960s, Air Marshal Nohwar said the IAF was geared up to meet the challenge by the induction of new assets.


----------



## sudhir007

*Chhattisgarh to have air base soon*

Raipur, Jan 7 (PTI) The Indian Air Force has decided to build an air base in Chhattisgarh, which they consider useful due to its central location, officials said here today.

Air Marshal S Vardhaman in a meeting with Chief Minister Raman Singh and other senior officials in Mantralya discussed various options about choosing the location for the air base, they said.

About 2,500-3,000 acres of land would be needed to build the air base, the officials said.

fullstory


----------



## White Dove

*I think IAF will be force to reckon with in the near future say around 2017 but the steps have to be taken asap *


----------



## Veer

*'IAF to deploy multi-role fighters in Eastern sector'*
Last Updated: Jan 08, 2010 

SHILLONG (PTI): The Indian Air Force has indicated that the ageing fleet of its fighter planes is a matter of concern and hopes that the massive deal to purchase the 126 multi-role combat aircraft would come through.

A number of older generation aircraft like MiG-21 are operating since early sixties. We have problems with the ageing fleets and their maintenance, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Indian Air Force's (IAF) Eastern Air Command, Air Marshal Kishan Kumar Nohwar told a press conference here Thursday.

The Soviet-era MiG 21 fighters have been in operation in the IAF since 1963 and have been involved in a spate of crashes in recent years.

Under the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) programme, IAF plans to induct 126 fighter aircraft at an estimated cost of $12 billion. Currently, trials are being conducted with aircraft of six manufacturers vying for the deal.

Once the deal is through, the IAF would deploy some of the squadrons in the Eastern sector which currently bases Sukhoi fighters, Nohwar said.

He said when a country has newer aircraft, the percentage of share of human error is more than technical defect. Presently, the ratio is tilted more towards technical defects, he said in the backdrop of frequent fighter jet crashes in recent times.

Nohwar said it was to the credit of IAF that the ageing aircraft, particularly MiG-21s, were being maintained in flight-worthy condition and were ready to face challenge.

We have the technical capability to thwart any attack from any quarter. The old fleets are being replaced with newer aircraft, he said.


----------



## marcos98

*Govt set to ink record $2.2bn arms deal with US*
NEW DELHI: The stage is being set for what will be the largest-ever Indo-US defence deal till now. New Delhi has now formally approached
Twitter	Facebook	Share
Email	Print	Save	Comment
Washington for a direct government-to-government deal for acquiring 10 C-17 Globemaster-III giant strategic airlift aircraft, each of which comes for over a whopping $220 million.

This would well supplant the $2.1 billion contract for eight Boeing P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft inked last year and the $962 million one for six C-130J `Super Hercules' planes clinched in 2007.

With US aggressively muscling into the lucrative Indian market, often bagging deals under its direct Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme instead of vying in global tenders, the Europeans are getting increasingly upset.

Some of them even see "American influence'' at work behind the Indian defence ministry's scrapping of the almost-finalised deals like the $1 billion contract for 197 Eurocopter light utility helicopters and $1.5 billion project for six Airbus-330 MRTT mid-air refuelling aircraft.

Defence ministry officials, however, dismiss such `fanciful' claims. The biggest prize, of course, is still to be awarded: the $10.4 billion project to acquire 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft for IAF.

Two American fighters, F/A-18 `Super Hornet' and F-16 `Falcon', are competing with French Rafale, Russian MiG-35, Swedish Gripen and Eurofighter Typhoon in this hotly-contested race.

As for the Globemaster project, India sent `a letter of request' for the acquisition of 10 C-17s to the US government last week after getting the nod from the Defence Acquisitions Council headed by defence minister A K Antony. "Under FMS, we will get C-17s at the same price the US government buys them from Boeing, plus some service charges,'' said an MoD official.

IAF certainly needs to augment its strategic airlift capability to swiftly move large combat systems and troops over large national and international distances, given that it has barely a dozen Russian-origin IL-76 `Gajraj' aircraft. IAF's medium-lift fleet, in turn, includes 104 Russian AN-32 aircraft.

The massive four-engine C-17 dwarfs them all. Capable of carrying a payload of up to 170,000 pounds, it can transport tanks and troops over 2,400 nautical miles.

With mid-air refuelling, the C-17 can go even longer distances. Rugged as it is, a C-17 can even land at a small forward airbase on a semi-prepared runway or airdrop over 100 combat-ready paratroopers directly into a battlezone. "It can take-off and land in 3,000 feet or less,'' said an official.

There are 212 C-17s in service around the globe at present, with the major chunk of them deployed with US Air Force. Other customers include UK, Qatar, Canada, Australia and Nato.

Incidentally, India and US have already finalised the End-Use Monitoring Agreement (EUMA), and the inking of the Communication Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) is now on the cards, to smoothen defence deals. The two pacts are required under US domestic laws to ensure compliance with sensitive technology control requirements.

Indo-US defence deals

* 2002: $190 million for 12 AN/TPQ-37 firefinder weapon-locating radars

* 2006: $53.5 million for amphibious transport vessel USS Trenton, with another $39 million for six UH-3H helicopters to operate from it

* 2007: $962 million for 6 C-130J `Super Hercules' aircraft

* 2009: $2.1 billion for 8 P-8I maritime reconnaissance aircraft

* And now, stage set for $2.2 billion acquisition of 10 C-17 Globemaster-III aircraft


----------



## sudhir007

*Refueler tender cancellation will delay plans: Naik*

IAF chief Air Chief Marshal P V Naik today said the Air Force's plans to buy six air-to-air refuelers will be "delayed" with the government cancelling the tenders recently, as it would have to go through the procurement process once again.

"I am not talking about strategic reach, but we need more refuelers, which will be delayed now. We will have to restart the action now," Naik told reporters when asked if the IAF's strategic reach might be adversely impacted by the withdrawal of the tenders.

The Defence Ministry has last week cancelled the tenders worth Rs 6,000 crore after Finance Ministry objected to the price of the Airbus A330 multi-role transport tanker (MRTT) aircraft that the IAF had chosen to buy after a two-year procurement process, in a major setback to its plans to expand its long reach capabilities.
fullstory


----------



## RPK

Road to be named after fighter pilot - Mangalore - City - The Times of India


MANGALORE: In recognition of the services of Flight Lieutenant Ronald Kevin Serrao, the Kuchikad Road at Kulashekhar here will be renamed Flight 
Lieutenant Ronald Kevin Serrao Road. 

The road renaming ceremony organized jointly by Dakshina Kannada District Ex-Servicemen's Association and MCC will be held at Kulashekhar here on Sunday. Mangalore City South MLA N Yogish Bhat, mayor M Shankar Bhat, deputy commissioner V Ponnuraj and others will take part in the programme. 

Ronald was the winner of the President's Silver Medal at the National Defence Academy and joined the Indian Air Force following his graduation from the Air Force Academy. 

Kevin was selected to fly Jaguars in one of India's most elite fighter squadrons. However, his career was cut short when he was killed while practicing bombing sorties at Pokhran field firing ranges in Rajasthan on January 18, 2007. 

The road leads to Kevin Serrao's house where his father retired Lieutenant Colonel John Serrao and family lives. A memorandum to name the road after him was placed before the district administration in 2007. The MCC passed a proposal in this connection on July 29, 2008 and sent it for approval from the state government. The state government gave its approval on December 10, 2008.


----------



## RPK

IAF MI-26 attains 100% serviceability status idrw.org

after more than a decade Mi-26, the largest helicopter in the world, possessed by IAF and being operated from this Chandigarh base have attained 100 cent serviceability and flown all together for more than 45 min over the bright sun shined city sky here.

Speaking on the occasion Air Cmde Rajeev Sachdeva , AOC 12 Wing expressed his satisfaction and stated that this is achieved because of most efficient planning .Last such serviceability status was held during the year 1996.

Wg Cdr KK Gurao, Commanding Officer 126 Helicopter Flight given all credits to the maintenance staff of 126 Helicopter Flight and called it as a perfect &#8216;Maintenance show&#8217;. He further mentioned all the technicians worked their optimum best during the severe inclement weather what the city has faced for last few days.Wg Cdr Gurao said they will try to go with this status for a three weeks target.

MI-26 was inducted into the Air Force at Chandigarh on 15 May 86. The birth of the Featherweights operations started with the earmarking of a handpicked team of 16 officers and 39 airmen in Oct 85. The officers and airmen after undergoing successful training in Russia returned to India in 86. On formation, the unit was established for MI-26 Helicopters, subsequently in Dec 88 the establishment was raised to four.

The helicopter has distinguished itself by undertaking a total of 16 live Underslung operations in the high mountain reaches of J&K (at times under enemy shelling), the plains of central India and the seas of Kutch. As a part of sustaining our troops they operate to the Ladakh sector. While doing so it has achieved the sole distinction of landing a MI&#8211;26 at Daulat Beg Oldie (DBO) and other high altitude airfields carrying wheeled vehicles, field guns (Medium), Heavy &#8211; duty generators, mobile Satcom stations and Bulldozers. MI-26 is the only helicopter in its class, which has carried the Bofors gun. On 09 Sep 86 the MI-26 landed at the world&#8217;s highest landing zone (DBO), and in the following weeks the MI-26 air landed a one tonner, a jonga, prefabricated huts, petrol and supplies. Thus the unit achieved the feat of landing the first ever-tracked vehicles at Daulat Beg Oldie (DBO).

In Feb 89, MI-26 helicopter undertook the only of its kind underslung operation taking Pontoon bridge form Ludhiana to Sirhind canal. In Apr 96, two helicopters proceeded on their first overseas flight to Konotop. It took the helicopters 39 hrs of flying and 09 night halts to achieve this task flawlessly. While doing so the unit for the first time flew the longest ever formation flight (4.45Hrs) over high seas.

In Jul 02 the MI-26 recovered the first civilian aircraft (Beach Craft), which had met with an accident at Kangra airfield. Another first was achieved as the unit flew the longest ever underslung flight (3:15 hrs). Subsequently in the coming months the unit recovered a MI-35, MI-17 and a MIG-21 to Pathankot, Srinagar and Ambala respectively from their crash sites. The unit for the first time in history of IAF was selected to lead the &#8220;Ensign Formation&#8221; consisting of one MI-26 and two MI-17&#8217;s in Arrow head formation on the Air Force day flypast.

Seeing the flawless performance in AF Day fly-past the unit was tasked to lead a 05-helicopter Arrow head formation on the Republic day. This was the only formation of its type in the world showcasing 03 different classes of Russian helicopters. In Aug 06, the unit underslung a MI-17 IV helicopter from river bed of Markanda to 3 BRD, AF. The unit also successfully underslung a MI-17 IV helicopter from Bandipur to Avantipur in Sep 07.


----------



## RPK

*Night-landing facility at Bagdogra soon​*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...lity-at-Bagdogra-soon/articleshow/5450515.cms​http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...lity-at-Bagdogra-soon/articleshow/5450515.cmshttp://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...lity-at-Bagdogra-soon/articleshow/5450515.cms

Kolkata: Evening flights can soon start at Bagdogra. The defence ministry has given its nod to extend civilian operations at the airport, a strategic forward base of the Indian Air Force and a gateway to the tourist hotspots of Darjeeling and Gangtok.

It has been a long standing demand of the state government as well as the travel and tourism industry to allow for more flexibility in flight operations at Bagdogra. Right now, civilian flights can operate only between 10 am and 3 pm.

Buoyed by the defence ministry nod, the state government quickly announced its decision to hand over 14.5 acres to the civil aviation ministry for developing infrastructure for night landing. The state had given 8.5 acres earlier for expansion of the terminal. "We had given a portion of land that the civil aviation ministry had sought to upgrade and expand the airport. The remaining land will be handed over soon," said transport secretary Sumantra Chaudhuri. He will accompany transport minister Ranjit Kundu to oversee the acquisition at Bagdogra on January 18.

Airports Authority of India (AAI) officials said the land would be used to construct the approach landing facility for operations after sunset. "The 9,000-feet long runway at the airport has night landing facility for Air Force planes. Though civilian aircraft are allowed to use it in exigencies, in the absence of an approach, only skilled pilots can make the landing. Once the approach landing facility is in place, all pilots will be able to land here after sunset," said Bagdogra airport director R Bhoumik.

Modernization of the terminal is underway and is expected to be completed by April 2010. The number of parking bays is being increased from three to five, allowing more flights within a short span of time. "The security hold is being expanded to accommodate 400 passengers, double the capacity now. We expect a growth in traffic," Bhoumik said.

At present, five domestic airlines Kingfisher, Jet Airways, Air India, SpiceJet and GoAir operate to and from Bagdogra. Bhutan's national carrier Druk Airways operates four days a week to Paro and is keen to start daily flights between Bagdogra and Kathmandu.


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*IAF to hold its annual show on Feb 24*

STAFF WRITER 19:49 HRS IST
Jaisalmer (Raj), Jan 17 (PTI) The Indian Air Force will hold a show of its latest equipment and weapons at Chandhan Field Firing Range near here on February 24, official sources said today.

The annual show of the IAF is likely to be witnessed by President Pratibha Singh Patil and Defence Minister A K Antony, they said.

Source : fullstory


----------



## RPK

ASIAN DEFENCE: AL-55I engine test flight 2010



The flight tests of the light aviation engine AL-55I, which is manufactured by NPO Saturn under a contract with India, will take place in 2010, a source in the Russian defense industry told Interfax.&#8220;The improved version of the Al-55I engine will be dozens of kilos lighter than its predecessors and will have the same haulage and fuel characteristics,&#8221; the source said.A full cycle of the light AL-55I engine tests will not be needed, the source said.



Besides reducing the mass of the engine by using new materials, the engine will undergo construction changes, the source said.&#8220;Specifically, the changes will affect the engine software,&#8221; the source said.The AL-55I engine is created for the Indian light training one- engine plane HJT-36 Intermediate Jet Trainer (owned by the HAL corporation) and the heavier two-engine HJT-39 Twin Engine Combat Attack Trainer. The AL-55I has the main version with 1,760 kilo haulage for HJT-36 and increased haulage (2,200 kilos) for HJT-39.


----------



## RPK

ASIAN DEFENCE: New Fazotron Zhuk-ME radars enter production

The Fazotron-NIIR corporation has launched the serial production of Zhuk-ME onboard radar systems designed to be installed on the export version of Russia&#8217;s MiG-29 fighter jet.&#8220;The enterprise is expected to deliver approximately ten Zhuk-ME onboard radar systems in 2010,&#8221; Anatoly Kanashchenkov, Fazotron-NIIR first deputy general director and general designer, told Interfax-AVN.



Before the end of the year, the corporation will also have to manufacture spare parts sufficient to make &#8220;another ten Zhuk-ME radars,&#8221; Kanashchenkov said.Newly made MiG-29K/KUB and MiG-29SMT fighter jets will be fitted with such radars, he said.Fazotron-NIIR has also been &#8220;participating in the modernization of 64 MiG-29 fighter jets owned by the Indian Air Force,&#8221; he said.



&#8220;Flight tests of India&#8217;s modernized MiG-29 planes are expected to begin in Russia at the end of 2010 or at the start of 2011,&#8221; Kanashchenkov said.&#8220;In 2010, the corporation will also continue efforts to fine-tune Zhuk-ME radars installed on MiG-29SMT airplanes under a contract with Algeria,&#8221; he said.&#8220;The aforementioned MiG-29SMT planes have been returned to Russia by Algeria and will be sent to the Russian Air Force&#8217;s units after all the necessary adjustments are made,&#8221; he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

The New Nation - Internet Edition

*Indian air chief place wreath at Shikha Anirban*


Chief of Indian Air Force Marshal PV Naik paid tributes to the memory of the members of the armed forces martyred during the War of Liberation in 1971 placing floral wreath at the "Shikha Anirban" at Dhaka Cantonment Sunday. 

He also signed visitors' book there.

Later, the Indian air chief called on Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal SM Ziaur Rahman at Air Headquarters in Dhaka Cantonment. He spent some time with the Bangladesh air chief and discussed matters of professional interest.

Earlier, on his arrival at Air Headquarters, a smartly turned-out BAF contingent presented him a guard of honour. He took salute and inspected the guard. 

The Indian air chief also planted a sapling on the Air Headquarters premises.

Later, Marshal PV Naik visited National Defence College (NDC) at Mirpur Cantonment and called on NDC Commandant Major General AKM Muzahid Uddin. 

He also visited Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) at Mirpur Cantonment and called on DSCSC Commandant Major General Mohammad Ashab Uddin.

Marshal PV Naik, who arrived here on a six-day visit to Bangladesh Saturday, is expected to leave Dhaka January 21.


----------



## RPK

New batch of Indian peacekeepers arrive in Sudan - SudanTribune

January 15, 2010 (KHARTOUM) &#8212; A group of Indian Air Force arrived in Khartoum from New Delhi to join the ten thousand UN peacekeepers deployed in the African nation following a peace agreement signed since five years.

The United Nations Mission in Sudan is established by the United Nations Security Council in March 2005 to support the implementation of the Comprehensive Peace Agreement signed on January 2005 between the Government of Sudan and former rebel Sudan People&#8217;s Liberation Movement.

The Indian contingent consists of 196 personnel and includes six Mi-17 utility helicopters and will replace an aviation group based in Kadugli, South Kordofan State in central Sudan.

"Their role will be peacekeeping under UN charter 6, to carry troops and supplies from one place to another. We also have a medical detachment to help the casualties," said Air Marshal T S Randhawa Director General (Inspection and Safety), IAF, who flagged off the contingent.

India, the UN&#8217;s third largest contributor of peacekeepers with 8,767 troops and police personnel, had already contributed air assets to the peacekeeping operations in Congo, which were very effectively used by the UN mission.

The UN last year said in October last year it had asked India to contribute helicopters for the hybrid peacekeeping mission in the restive Darfur region.

UN Under-Secretary-General for Peacekeeping Operations Alain Le Roy, during a visit to New Delhi told reporters that the Indian government is studying a demand to provide helicopters to Darfur mission.

"India has not yet committed the helicopters we requested for Sudan. They are, however, considering it," he said.


----------



## sudhir007

> the heavier two-engine HJT-39 Twin Engine Combat Attack Trainer. The AL-55I has the main version with 1,760 kilo haulage for HJT-36 and increased haulage (2,200 kilos) for HJT-39.


AnyOne have the detail of HJT-39 I here first time that 2engine combat attack trainer ????


----------



## RPK

Selex of Italy Challenges MOD Decision on MAFI Project | India Defence Online

A recent legal imbroglio will adversely affect the plans of the Indian Air Force (IAF) concerning the modernisation of its airfields. The Italian firm, Selex Sistimi Intergrati SPA, has legally challenged the Indian government&#8217;s move to declare Tata Power Strategic Electronics Division [SED] as the winner in the $260 million modernization of Air Field Infrastructure (MAFI) project.

Selex Sistimi Intergrati SPA, part of the Italian major Finmeccanica, has asked the Delhi High Court to quash the decision of the Indian Defence Ministry to declare Tata Power SED as the lowest bidder. While the Italian company alleges that there were lapses in the procurement process, the Indian Defence Ministry claims that no procedural lapses occurred in the procurement process and that the bid of Tata Power SED was the lowest at $238 million as, against the $248 million which Selex which quoted.
Meanwhile, the current legal tussle will only delay the modernization of the airfields, for which the MAFI project was proposed and expected to be executed at the earliest. The modernisation of airfields is of paramount importance, as IAF has acquired new platforms like AWACS and the U.S. made C 130J. Since the new aircrafts will be advanced and equipped with modern avionics, the ground systems would have to be compatible with it. The acquisition of 126 Medium Multirole Combat Aircraft (MMRCA), which India is currently negotiating to procure, will also lose its potential and significance if the airfields are not modernised. Another area where the MAFI programme will be applied is the North-East of India, along the Indo-Chinese border, where the airfields need upgrading.

As for the MAFI project, global bids were floated in 2008 for the $260 million project, under which 30 airfields will be modernised in a time bound manner within three years from the date of contract signature. The MAFI program involves the supply and integration of equipment, numbering in thousands, and all the vendors were told that the winner will have to prove the equipment at a Model airfield along with the necessary quality certification for all supplied equipment as per the Turnkey Project Procurement Procedure under the Indian Defence Procurement Procedures (DPP 2006).

The MAFI project includes the following:-

- Supply, testing, integration & sustenance of Instrument Landing System (ILS)
- Distance Measuring Equipments (DME)
- Digital VHF Omni Range (DVOR)
- Tactical Air Navigation System (TACAN)
- Air Traffic Management System (ATM)
- CAT 2 Airfield Lighting system.

Besides challenging the Indian Defence Ministry regarding the discrepancies in the procurement process, Selex of Italy has alleged that the equipment offered under the MAFI program were not tested before the commercial bids were opened. However, the Defence Ministry has clarified that the Technical Evaluation Committee of the Ministry had cleared Tata Power&#8217;s equipment to be technically acceptable.

With the added obstacle of the current litigation, IAF will suffer yet another setback of not having its airfields ready to prove the combat worthiness of its modern fleet. IAF has urged the Indian government to make amends in the procurement policies so that acquisitions and upgrading projects are not disrupted.


----------



## BlackSonic

> DATELINE: MOSCOW Jan 18
> 
> India plans to buy more A-50EI airborne early warning aircrafts from Russia.
> 
> The Indian Air Force has applied for another nine A-50EI, including three to be supplied under the main contract and six in an option, a defense industry source told Interfax-AVN on Monday.
> 
> Negotiations have just begun, nevertheless, we expect Rosoboronexport to sign the contract this year, the source said.
> 
> The aircraft will carry Israeli radar systems, he noted.
> 
> The first trilateral contract between Russia, India and Israel signed in October 2003 is being implemented successfully. Beriyev, Ilyushin and Vega represent Russia in the contract, while Israel is represented by ELTA Electronics Industries, which supplies the Falcon radar.
> 
> The first plane was delivered to India in May 2009. The second and third planes will be supplied in the middle and at the end of the year.
> 
> The new contract will make the production continuous, the source said.
> 
> The aircrafts are based on the Ilyushin Il-76 platform with PS-90A engines.



Russia and CIS Defense & Policy Blog India may buy another nine A-50EI early warning aircraft


----------



## Chanakyaa

We need atleast 12 of them with support of drdo made awacs during a real war.


----------



## RPK

*Ukraine&#8217;s Motor Sych modernizing An-32 engines for India*

Link
BY : Interfax-AVN

Motor Sych based in Zaporizhzhya has signed a $110 million contract with the Indian Air Force to modernize AI-20 engines for Antonov An-32 military cargo aircraft, a company source told Interfax.

The three-year contract was signed in late December 2009. In all, 100 engines will be modernized starting from the end of this year.

Last July Ukraine and India agreed on the repairs and modernization of 105 An-32 of the Indian Air Force. The contract worth $400 million was signed between the Indian Defense Ministry and Spetstekhnoexport, a subsidiary of Ukrspetsexport. Ukraine won an Indian tender in December 2007.
That was the second largest military technical contract in the history of independent Ukraine. The largest contract of $650 million stipulated the delivery of 320 tanks to Pakistan in 2006.

India said that was the largest contract of the Indian Air Force in recent years.

According to unofficial sources, Ukrainian military exports neared $1.4 billion in 2009, or 20&#37; more than in 2008.

About 40% of Ukrainian military exports go to Southeast Asia and less than 20% to Russia.

Ukrspetsexport forecasted 10% growth of exports in 2009.


----------



## RPK

Training tableau theme even as IAF&#8217;s basic trainer stays grounded



New Delhi, Jan 19 (IANS) The Indian Air Force (IAF) will be showcasing its training and development of frontline air warriors in its tableau at the Republic Day parade this year, though the fleet of its basic trainer aircraft HPT-32 remains grounded.
The theme of the IAF tableau this year is &#8220;The nation&#8217;s finest, We train the hardest&#8221;. However, the HPT-32 remains grounded since last year following a series of engine failures and loss of young pilots. 

&#8220;A team is currently evaluating the reasons behind the HPT-32 crashes. A decision will be taken based on that,&#8221; Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Space) Air Vice Marshal M. Matheshwaran told reporters here. 

&#8220;There are various elements to IAF training. There may be temporary setbacks but other elements of training continue. Our training is not in disarray,&#8221; he said.

HPT-32 is the basic trainer aircraft and young pilots are first trained on it. Usually around 140-150 cadets of the flying branch are trained on the HPT-32 and then they graduate to the intermediate flight and weapons training aircraft Surya Kiran. 

However, with the initial trainer being grounded, cadets are now directly being trained on the Surya Kirans affecting the training schedule. 

In 2008, the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) of India said the IAF is facing an acute shortage of efficient pilots after failing to impart quality training. It attributed the discontinuity in training to lack of adequate state-of-the-art training aircraft with the IAF. 

Matheshwaran said this year, a total of 28 airplanes including four helicopters of Indian Army will figure in the flypast at the parade. The fighter aircraft will include Jaguar, MiG-29, and Sukhoi while the IL-78 and AN-32 transport aircraft and the newly acquired Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) will also figure.



More at : Training tableau theme even as IAF&#8217;s basic trainer stays grounded


----------



## RPK




----------



## shchinese

this is a very good approach, I mean at least you get can 9 of them in the next 5-8 years. if you choose to do it on your own, just look at LCA, it can take another 3-5 decades. 

good choice for india/indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

shchinese said:


> this is a very good approach, I mean at least you get can 9 of them in the next 5-8 years. if you choose to do it on your own, just look at LCA, it can take another 3-5 decades.
> 
> good choice for india/indian



Cant believe it that you are back and have started flaming like you do....Some people just don't change....


----------



## Choppers

*WILL THE WEATHER HOLD UP?

Fog willing, Phalcon to dazzle R-day*

*IAF To Showcase Fire Power With Sukhois, Jaguars*

New Delhi: If the skies are &#8216;blue&#8217; with less fog, the IAF intends to dazzle people with its &#8220;awesome&#8217;&#8217; air-power during the Republic Day parade, which will also showcase the newly-operationalised Israeli Phalcon AWACS (airborne warning and control systems) aircraft or the &#8220;eye in the sky&#8217;&#8217; force-multiplier. 
There will be 28 aircraft and helicopters taking part in the flypast, with 15 of them being fighters like &#8216;air superiority&#8217; Sukhoi-30MKIs and strike Jaguars. 

But the AWACS will be there for the first time. It was in May last year that the IAF inducted the first of the three Phalcon AWACS, under the $1.1 billion deal signed in March 2004, with the other two slated to touch down in India before end-2010. 

Phalcon AWACS will boost the IAF&#8217;s capabilities to detect and track troop build-ups or aircraft movements, for instance, deep inside Pakistan, much further than groundbased radars, while flying well within Indian airspace. 

Primarily used for detection of incoming hostile cruise missiles and aircraft from around 400 km away, AWACS will also be used to direct air defence fighters during combat operations against enemy jets.


----------



## Dark Angel

shchinese said:


> this is a very good approach, I mean at least you get can 9 of them in the next 5-8 years. if you choose to do it on your own, *just look at LCA, it can take another 3-5 decades*.
> 
> good choice for india/indian



Run Run Run *shchinese* is back

Please .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

This chopper will turn 53 tomorrow


Bell 47 series helicopter will become the oldest chopper that is still operating in the country

The oldest helicopter that is still flying high in the Indian skies turns 53 tomorrow. The Bell 47 was originally bought by the Indian Air Force in 1957, and was used as an air ambulance and for supplying ration. 





Flying High: The Bell 47 was originally bought by the Indian Air Force in 1957. It was used as an air ambulance and for supplying ration. Pic/Gaurav Kadam




In the 60s, the Shapoorji Pallonji group purchased it, and it was sold to an Indo-American aviation company in the 80s. Finally, H S Rao, managing director, Pushpaka Aviation, bought the chopper in 2000.

Rao told MiD DAY, "I bought the chopper in 2000 from Inda Amer Aviation which would have grounded the chopper, but I knew the power of Bell 47s from personal experience." 

The Directorate General of Civil Aviation declared the chopper airworthy and it was fit to fly again.

Srikant Kotnis (86), the engineer in charge of the Bell 47, said, "Choppers and aircraft are like friends to me, and I can't bear to see a friend grounded. Rao had complete faith in me. So, we installed new parts and it flew again. I feel happy that the Bell is still young, and can fly for many more years like me."

Captain A Ranganathan, an aviation expert, said, "I cannot comment upon the average age of a chopper, but I have seen that airlines ordinarily do not use an aircraft for more than 15-20 years. Singapore Airlines replaces its aircraft every five years, so probably a chopper's age is much lesser.

"I have heard about an aircraft being used for 40 years, but this chopper is quite a surprise."


----------



## RPK

PIB Press Release

The Indian Air Force will carry out a fly past on 26 Jan 10 as a part of Republic Day celebrations. A total of 28 aircraft flying at heights varying from 60 meters to 500 meters above ground level will take part in the fly past. The details of fly past (practices & final show) are as follows:-



Date & Time &#8211; Rehearsal/ Final Fly Past from 20 Jan to 26 Jan 10 (between 0930 hrs to 1230 hrs).



Areas over which aircraft will be flying at low level are:-



Palam-Point North &#8211; Najafgarh drains &#8211; Tihar Jail &#8211; War Cemetery &#8211; Rastrapati Bhavan



Birds pose a serious threat to aircraft flying at low levels. Eatables thrown out in the open attract birds. To ensure a safe fly past, the Indian Air Force requests the citizens of Delhi and its neighborhood for the following:-



&#216; KEEP THE AREAS CLEAN.



&#216; DO NOT THROW EATABLES, GARBAGE, DEAD ANIMALS OR ANIMAL CARCASSES IN THE OPEN.



&#216; IF ANY CARCASS IS FOUND IN THE OPEN, YOU ARE REQUESTED TO REPORT TO THE NEAREST AIR FORCE UNIT/ POLICE STATION.



******



TKS/CM



FLY PAST DETAILS : RD PARADE 2010



Sl No.
Fly Past
Name of Formation Leader/ Deputy Leader

1.
4 x MI-17 IV in inverted Y Formation



(a) The leading helicopter will troop the National Flag.

(b) No. 2 Helicopter behind No. 1 Helicopter will be trooping the Army Flag.

(c) No. 3 & 4 helicopters will troop the Navy and Air Force flags and shower flower petals on the audience seated below. 




Wg Cdr Amit Kumar Bhutani

Wg Cdr Sudeep Rajan

Wg Cdr Manoj Vats

Wg Cdr Pankaj Bajaj

2.
Three helicopters (ALH) of Army Aviation Corps in Victory formation.
Col Vijay Chandrachud

Lt Col Shatanjali Joshi

Maj Rajesh Gulati

3.
One IL-78, two AN-32 and two Dornier in Big Boy formation
Gp Capt GC Mishra

Sqn Ldr AS Punia

Wg Cdr MK Roy

Wg Cdr JP Raju

Sqn Ldr KS Gupta

4.
One AWACS and two SU-30 MKI in Sentry formation
Wg Cdr P Nainwal

Wg Cdr Sundermani Krishnan

Sqn Ldr Daler Singh Billing

5.
5 x Jaguar aircraft in arrowhead formation
Wg Cdr Maluk Singh

Wg Cdr R Aggarwal

Sqn Ldr RD Jagtap 

Sqn Ldr AK Singh

Sqn Ldr Rohit Kadyan

6.
5 x MiG 29 aircraft arrowhead formation
Wg Cdr Vikas Sharma

Wg Cdr BN Athreya

Sqn Ldr Prabhat Malik

Sqn Ldr Ajay Rathi

Sqn Ldr DS Tomar

7.
3 x SU-30 MKI aircraft in Trishul formation. The centre SU-30 will perform Vertical Charlie while the flank aircraft will perform Trishul maneuver. 
Wg Cdr Amit Vij

Sqn Ldr Kamla Chadha

Sqn Ldr SL Mahajan


----------



## kashith

shchinese said:


> this is a very good approach, I mean at least you get can 9 of them in the next 5-8 years. if you choose to do it on your own, just look at LCA, it can take another 3-5 decades.
> 
> good choice for india/indian



Hail shchinese!!!! the king of farce!!!!


----------



## Skeptic

*Laser guided bombs tested successfully*

New Delhi, Jan 21 (PTI) India today carried out two successful flight trials of laser-guided bombs (LGBs) for the IAF to test the effectiveness of the guidance and control systems at the Chandipur integrated test range in Orissa.

"Two flight trials were conducted today at Integrated Test Range, Chandipur, to test the effectiveness of the guidance and control systems of the LGBs," a Defence Ministry release said here.

IAF officers flew their aircraft and released the LGBs as per prescribed standard operating procedures. "On-board systems in both the trials worked satisfactorily and the mission objectives have been met," the release added.

Bangalore-based Aeronautics Development Establishment (ADE) has developed the guidance kit for 1000-pound LGBs and these are designed to improve accuracy of air-to-ground bombing by IAF.


----------



## hs_tornado

Way to go!

Which aircraft were these tested from ?


----------



## sancho

hs_tornado said:


> Way to go!
> 
> Which aircraft were these tested from ?


More interesting, does anybody have more infos of that weapon?


----------



## Iggy

*Delhi fog may force IAF to cancel R-Day flypast*

NEW DELHI: IAF plans to put up a grand flypast of 28 warplanes during this year's Republic Day parade but is keeping its fingers crossed as it fears that the notorious Delhi fog could play a spoilsport.

"Fog is a recurrent feature in this season. So, if the weather is bad, there are certain limitations clearly laid down. If it is below the minimum mast, obviously the flying won't happen," IAF's Vice Chief (Space) Air Vice Marshal M Matheswaran told reporters here today.

However, he said flight safety would not be compromised. "So, only if the weather permits, everything will go as planned. In different weather patterns, some formations will be watered down," Matheswaran said, to a specific query in this regard.

IAF officers said the Phalcon Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AWACS) built on an IL-76 platform, called the 'eye in the sky', would be participating in the flypast during Republic Day for the first time.

The IAF would also bring in its Sukhoi, MiG-29, Jaguar and IL-78 tanker, AN-32 and Dornier transport aircraft to the flypast this year, besides four Advanced Light Helicopter Dhruvs of the Army Aviation Corps.

The first of the three AWACS, procured from Israel, was delivered to India early last year and it was inducted into the air force to provide the air warriors and fighter aircraft advance information on an incoming enemy missile or fighter jet taking off from an enemy base


----------



## sudhir007

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::







India on Thursday carried out two successful flight trials of laser-guided bombs (LGBs) for the Indian Air Force to test the effectiveness of the guidance and control systems at the Chandipur integrated test range in Orissa.

"Two flight trials were conducted at Integrated Test Range, Chandipur, to test the effectiveness of the guidance and control systems of the LGBs," a Defence Ministry release said in New Delhi [ Images ].

IAF officers flew their aircraft and released the LGBs as per prescribed standard operating procedures. "On-board systems in both the trials worked satisfactorily and the mission objectives have been met," the release added.

Bangalore-based Aeronautics Development Establishment (ADE) has developed the guidance kit for 1000-pound LGBs and these are designed to improve accuracy of air-to-ground bombing by IAF.

The ADE has already carried out a number of tests on the LGBs both through simulation and flight tests over the last few years to reach the required performance levels.

"The bomb, once released, by the mother aircraft at appropriate range, will seek the target and home on to it very accurately and with high reliability. All the necessary on-board components are sourced from Indian industry," it said.

Instruments Research and Development Establishment, another DRDO lab in Dehradun, has partnered ADE in the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

IAF offers to upgrade Bangladeshi MiG-29 and Mi-17 idrw.org

The Indian Air Force is offering the Bangladesh Biman Bahini (Bangladesh air force) the use of its facilities to modernise and maintain fighter aircraft and helicopters, a senior defence source told The Telegraph here.

In reaching out to Dhaka with an offer to help upgrade its air fleet, New Delhi is stepping into an area in which Bangladesh has been dependent mainly on China and, to a limited extent, on Pakistan, Russia and the US.

Air Chief Marshal Pradeep Vasant Naik, currently in Dhaka on a week&#8217;s visit that began on Saturday, offered the use of Indian Air Force facilities in meetings with the chief of the Bangladesh Biman Bahini, Air Marshal S.M. Ziaur Rehman.

The IAF is understood to have offered to liaise with defence public sector company Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), Bangalore, to help modernise Bangladesh&#8217;s MiG-29 aircraft and Mi-17 helicopters. The IAF flies and has upgraded the two aircraft for its own fleet. HAL is engaged in upgrading India&#8217;s own MiG-29s.

This is the first visit by an Indian Air Force chief to Bangladesh in more than five years. The last such visit was in 2004. But the Bangla air chief was here in April 2009.

Military-to-military relations with Bangladesh have been resuscitated since the visit by the Bangladesh army chief in February 2008.

An IAF source pointed out that while Bangladesh had mostly Chinese and some American-origin aircraft, it also had a squadron of MiG-29aircraft.

Nearly 70 per cent of Bangladesh&#8217;s flying fleet is aged, with the fighter aircraft being 20 years old or even more than that. Bangladesh has taken help from China and Pakistan for its A-5 and A-7 Chinese-origin aircraft.

But the Indian Air Force has said that the facilities for its Mi-17 helicopters (the IAF flies the transport helicopter in large numbers), the MiG-29 and the Antonov 32 could be spared for Bangladesh&#8217;s limited air force. Bangladesh flies three AN 32s and 14 Mi-17s.

In Dhaka, Air Chief Marshal Naik has met President Zillur Rahman and was scheduled to meet Sheikh Hasina on Wednesday. He has also met the three chiefs of the armed forces.

&#8220;The main focus of the visit will be on improving bilateral relations, promoting defence ties, outlining further areas of defence co-operation between the two countries and resolving pending issues through dialogue and understanding,&#8221; the air force source said.


----------



## sudhir007

Ukraine?s Motor Sych modernizing An-32 engines for India idrw.org

Motor Sych based in Zaporizhzhya has signed a $110 million contract with the Indian Air Force to modernize AI-20 engines for Antonov An-32 military cargo aircraft, a company source told Interfax.

The three-year contract was signed in late December 2009. In all, 100 engines will be modernized starting from the end of this year.

Last July Ukraine and India agreed on the repairs and modernization of 105 An-32 of the Indian Air Force. The contract worth $400 million was signed between the Indian Defense Ministry and Spetstekhnoexport, a subsidiary of Ukrspetsexport. Ukraine won an Indian tender in December 2007.

That was the second largest military technical contract in the history of independent Ukraine. The largest contract of $650 million stipulated the delivery of 320 tanks to Pakistan in 2006.

India said that was the largest contract of the Indian Air Force in recent years.

According to unofficial sources, Ukrainian military exports neared $1.4 billion in 2009, or 20&#37; more than in 2008.

About 40% of Ukrainian military exports go to Southeast Asia and less than 20% to Russia.

Ukrspetsexport forecasted 10% growth of exports in 2009.


----------



## sudhir007

India may buy another nine A-50EI early warning aircraft idrw.org

The Indian Air Force has applied for another nine A-50EI, including three to be supplied under the main contract and six in an option, a defense industry source told Interfax-AVN on Monday.

Negotiations have just begun, nevertheless, we expect Rosoboronexport to sign the contract this year, the source said.

The aircraft will carry Israeli radar systems, he noted.

The first trilateral contract between Russia, India and Israel signed in October 2003 is being implemented successfully. Beriyev, Ilyushin and Vega represent Russia in the contract, while Israel is represented by ELTA Electronics Industries, which supplies the Falcon radar.

The first plane was delivered to India in May 2009. The second and third planes will be supplied in the middle and at the end of the year.

The new contract will make the production continuous, the source said.

The aircrafts are based on the Ilyushin Il-76 platform with PS-90A engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Robo

Nice ........


----------



## abdul1

increase in numbers was in card from long time but 3+9 is a huge number I think apart from US total NATO sue 25 of them


----------



## SXNJ

India should research more weapons and equipments instead of buying from other countries, otherwise India will never be a super power


----------



## mrwarrior006

^^^^totally agree with u

but right now india does not have tat much capabilities yeah its developing its industries

but u see india dont want to be left behind so now buyin is best option and in future building them


----------



## Iggy

SXNJ said:


> India should research more weapons and equipments instead of buying from other countries, otherwise India will never be a super power



Thanks for the advice..


----------



## navtrek

SXNJ said:


> India should research more weapons and equipments instead of buying from other countries, otherwise India will never be a super power



no there is an offset clause for whatever is bought so 50% of the money is invested back in to Indian defence market which is a welcome thing because we have only DRDO 

and research will continue as it has been.


----------



## SXNJ

navtrek said:


> no there is an offset clause for whatever is bought so 50% of the money is invested back in to Indian defence market which is a welcome thing because we have only DRDO




 could you pls kindly give me an example? I really never heard such kind of thing


----------



## shchinese

navtrek said:


> no there is an offset clause for whatever is bought so 50% of the money is invested back in to Indian defence market which is a welcome thing because we have only DRDO
> 
> and research will continue as it has been.



let's assume such offset does exist, but do you really believe indian engineers and scientists can actually learn anything useful from such deal? 

india has been operating T-90 for many years, how is Arjun doing? 
india has been operating weatern fighters for decades, how is LCA doing? 

*it is not about money, it is about people - people who can actually work damn hard and get jobs done. *

have a look please, our best soul are willing to work in extreme conditions to get Type-99A2 keep improved when they could have comfortably stay in their home in Beijing and Shanghai. *how many indians are willing to do this? not many, they give excuse after excuse, plans after plans, just not real results.*


----------



## Raje amar

how about WS 10 Chinese engine. is it OK & fulfil all your requirements.


----------



## Robo

shchinese said:


> let's assume such offset does exist, but do you really believe indian engineers and scientists can actually learn anything useful from such deal?
> 
> india has been operating T-90 for many years, how is Arjun doing?
> india has been operating weatern fighters for decades, how is LCA doing?
> 
> *it is not about money, it is about people - people who can actually work damn hard and get jobs done. *
> 
> have a look please, our best soul are willing to work in extreme conditions to get Type-99A2 keep improved when they could have comfortably stay in their home in Beijing and Shanghai. *how many indians are willing to do this? not many, they give excuse after excuse, plans after plans, just not real results.*



Their is difference between copying and developing new things, new things take time to develop, while copying things always stays behind. 

The technology deployed in making LCA is quite unique and you will soon find it in MCA.

When India will rope players like TCS and HCL then it will be really able to beat anyone. which is not started to happen

If you see your own plane, where is your plane engine now? why you buying Russian engines for your planes? from last 5 years we only hearing this...








See the video you will know your Type 99 quality and Real facts, Well if these offered to Indian army, Indian army dont even consider them worth of looking. At least army tested and buys few.


I will love to hear you comment on your tank quality ....


----------



## shchinese

Raje amar said:


> how about WS 10 Chinese engine. is it OK & fulfil all your requirements.



have a read please, numerous photos show WS-10a are now fitted onto J-11B for active service. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-defence/42615-j-11b-equip-ws-10a.html

please be aware, this is not a "test", test photos have been there for several years. this is a J-11B in active service painting and I assume you understand the difference.


----------



## Raje amar

i hard they are under performing & they are still placed in service.


----------



## antartica

shchinese said:


> I hope indians can realise the huge gap between China and india after such "tset".
> 
> the shells used on our PLZ-05 are now laser guided, your fat shell is still being carried by fighters.
> 
> time to grow up.






PLZ-05 is a multibarrel howitzer with a max range of 50KM . Wha about if the target is at a 500KM away . You still need fighters right ? Is chinese airforce replacing fighters with howitzer ?

Grow up man


----------



## shchinese

Robo said:


> Their is difference between copying and developing new things, new things take time to develop, while copying things always stays behind.



then can you please let me know for Type-99 tank, from which tank we copied it from? 

from which fighter we copied JH7A from?



or maybe you should read more sources and see the fact that J-10's design can be at least traced back to June 1979, way before Israeli Lavi? 



*never mind, indians need excuse to comfort themselves, so let's just assume all these are copied from somewhere somehow*


----------



## jaunty

^ ^ ^
*IGNORE HIM*

One more attempt to hijack the thread.


----------



## Iggy

Tell me how many aircrafts devalopments you abandoned before devaloping the J-10 ??Atleast we are still working in LCA and ready to be inducted by 2012..now stcik to the topic and if you want to show off go and post your retarded posts in chinese threads..


----------



## antartica

jaunty said:


> ^ ^ ^
> *IGNORE HIM*
> 
> One more attempt to hijack the thread.


What wrong in my post ?
I just replied to the post from shchinese ?


----------



## Raje amar

someone please clarify, whether these A - 50EI will be used as the platform for Phalcon AWAC from Iserial. that means in all we will have 9 AWAC Plus Indian DRDO developed for support.....


----------



## karan.1970

antartica said:


> What wrong in my post ?
> I just replied to the post from shchinese ?



Nothing wrong..Jaunty is asking shchinese post to be ignored as he is simply hijacking hte thread. These folks thrive on instigating and then getting the topic sidetracked. Dont respond to nonsense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

seiko said:


> Tell me how many aircrafts devalopments you abandoned before devaloping the J-10 ??Atleast we are still working in LCA and ready to be inducted by 2012..now stcik to the topic and if you want to show off go and post your retarded posts in chinese threads..



Dude.. remember the no reply..


----------



## Robo

shchinese said:


> have a read please, numerous photos show WS-10a are now fitted onto J-11B for active service.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-defence/42615-j-11b-equip-ws-10a.html
> 
> please be aware, this is not a "test", test photos have been there for several years. this is a J-11B in active service painting and I assume you understand the difference.




*Hey did you seen you Type 99 performance, any comments of your superior machines, see the type of quality level your army can take while other rejects it. ?*

... wow , then why dont you done have in JF-17 and why importing, Russian engine for JF-17 given to Pak? 

One thing for sure , fake Photo shop propaganda is at best but in ground reality thing tells the different story..


----------



## Robo

shchinese said:


> then can you please let me know for Type-99 tank, from which tank we copied it from?
> 
> from which fighter we copied JH7A from?
> 
> or maybe you should read more sources and see the fact that J-10's design can be at least traced back to June 1979, way before Israeli Lavi?
> 
> 
> *never mind, indians need excuse to comfort themselves, so let's just assume all these are copied from somewhere somehow*




I am asking about quality of tank your Type 99 is , see then quality, if this offered to any other army, they will reject it. even our Arjun have better then your T99 type , see the level of standards.

Your standards is 10/100 will pass and our is 95 /100 is failed.


----------



## karan.1970

Robo said:


> *Hey did you seen you Type 99 performance, any comments of your superior machines, see the type of quality level your army can take while other rejects it. ?*
> 
> ... wow , then why dont you done have in JF-17 and why importing, Russian engine for JF-17 given to Pak?
> 
> One thing for sure , fake Photo shop propaganda is at best but in ground reality thing tells the different story..



Why are we talking about type 99 performance in a thread for India's purchase of Early warning system

Remember, when you reply to posts outside the topic, you are actually helping some one derail the thread


----------



## Robo

karan.1970 said:


> Nothing wrong..Jaunty is asking shchinese post to be ignored as he is simply hijacking hte thread. These folks thrive on instigating and then getting the topic sidetracked. Dont respond to nonsense


Show him the mirror hr will run away...


----------



## karan.1970

SXNJ said:


> could you pls kindly give me an example? I really never heard such kind of thing



This is the offset clause that binds the supplier to source some percentage of the contract cost from Indian Industries. This results in part of the money given out to the supplier being funnelled back into the Indian economy. IN some cases, this percentage is as high as 50%


----------



## lockh33d

Robo said:


> I am asking about quality of tank your Type 99 is , see then quality, if this offered to any other army, they will reject it. even our Arjun have better then your T99 type , see the level of standards.
> 
> Your standards is 10/100 will pass and our is 95 /100 is failed.



Why would you sell your top gun to another nation? As for your statistics, let me rearrange it for you. I believe this should be the pass rate for any military equipment all over the globe:

100(1-10/100)%


----------



## destiny

Already one more thread is there on this topic

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/44995-iaf-carries-out-two-successful-flight-trials-laser-guided-bombs.html


----------



## sancho

Raje amar said:


> someone please clarify, whether these A - 50EI will be used as the platform for Phalcon AWAC from Iserial. that means in all we will have 9 AWAC Plus Indian DRDO developed for support.....



Exactly, 3 x A50 Phalcons and 3 x Emb 145 DRDO AWACS are ordered so far and if the article is correct 6 more A50 Phalcons will be procured.


----------



## Naradmuni

> India tests laser guided bombs successfully



So now lets bomb "D-6 Block 9, Kehkashan, Clifton, Karachi-Pakistan" and annihilate that R@T Dawood Ibrahim.


----------



## Silent observer

congrats india


----------



## Robo

lockh33d said:


> Why would you sell your top gun to another nation? As for your statistics, let me rearrange it for you. I believe this should be the pass rate for any military equipment all over the globe:
> 
> 100(1-10/100)%



I mean in class grades, in some classes if you 10 marks out of 100 then you pass and in some class if you get 95 number out of 100 then even u also fail. but their failure of 95 still more knowledge then 10 marks pass out one....


----------



## Robo

sancho said:


> Exactly, 3 x A50 Phalcons and 3 x Emb 145 DRDO AWACS are ordered so far and if the article is correct 6 more A50 Phalcons will be procured.




yes 6 Phalcons working with Indian made system 6 nos.......that is what IAF is thinking...


----------



## freddiemaize

SXNJ said:


> India should research more weapons and equipments instead of buying from other countries, otherwise India will never be a super power



I 2nd you. India should stop buying. During a war you cannot buy.


----------



## xuxu1457

Robo said:


> Their is difference between copying and developing new things, new things take time to develop, while copying things always stays behind.
> 
> The technology deployed in making LCA is quite unique and you will soon find it in MCA.
> 
> When India will rope players like TCS and HCL then it will be really able to beat anyone. which is not started to happen
> 
> If you see your own plane, where is your plane engine now? why you buying Russian engines for your planes? from last 5 years we only hearing this...
> 
> 
> 
> [url="
> 
> 
> 
> China PLA Type 99 VS Japan JGSDF Type 90 MBT Ability Battle[/url]
> 
> See the video you will know your Type 99 quality and Real facts, Well if these offered to Indian army, Indian army dont even consider them worth of looking. At least army tested and buys few.
> 
> 
> I will love to hear you comment on your tank quality ....



One interesting thing,this video is made by a Japanese 2 more years ago,and talked much .
*First,when moving in this video fire-control system was turned off, gun stay stationary only when aimed at a target,the tank was not firing in this video,and the fire-control technology has been ripe for a long time.
Second,the tank in this video is 96 but 99,you can see the difference through the equipment above the turret.*
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNzgwNDYyNTI=/v.swf


----------



## mrwarrior006

> never mind, indians need excuse to comfort themselves, so let's just assume all these are copied from somewhere somehow



wy should we assume when its the reality


----------



## Patriot

Narad said:


> So now lets bomb "D-6 Block 9, Kehkashan, Clifton, Karachi-Pakistan" and annihilate that R@T Dawood Ibrahim.


then wait for a strike back home.how about a strike at Taj Mahal..two babur cruise missile will do the job i guess.


----------



## Iggy

So all our AWACS from Israel will be on Russian platform..thats confirmed ..


----------



## Makardhwaj

Patriot said:


> then wait for a strike back home.how about a strike at Taj Mahal..two babur cruise missile will do the job i guess.



This is the difference between an Indian and a Pakistani mind.

We want to destroy a terrorist and you want to destroy a love monument.


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mrwarrior006

^^^^right on the money


----------



## Valiant_Soul

Makardhwaj said:


> This is the difference between an Indian and a Pakistani mind.
> 
> We want to destroy a terrorist and you want to destroy a love monument.



Why don't you understand, he wants to protect his country's best assets.


----------



## footmarks

Patriot said:


> then wait for a strike back home.how about a strike at Taj Mahal..two babur cruise missile will do the job i guess.



Brother, please tell me- what sympathy do you have with Dawood Ibrahim? wat good has he done for Pakistan? I advise you- if you really want to retaliate our Laser guided missile attack on Dawood, please feel free to bomb your own laser guided missiles over the house of Bal thakery, or maybe some VHP leader. I wont oppose that. These "non state actors" should be eradicated by non state actors only.you wash my stains and I will wash yours. and soon we both will be pure and spotless. what u say??
but please for god sake, dont imagine ruining a symbol of love like Taj Mahal for a MotherF@#*er like Dawood Ibrahim.


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

to all my Indian friends...please ignore all posts of scChinese....he is the winnner of troll of the century on PDF.... his no post deserves any reply...


----------



## gogbot

seiko said:


> So all our AWACS from Israel will be on Russian platform..thats confirmed ..



That's not true only the Phalcon systems will be on a Russian Platform.

DRDO AWACS will be on Brazilian Platforms. And will be supplementing the more capable Phalcons.


----------



## Iggy

gogbot said:


> That's not true only the Phalcon systems will be on a Russian Platform.
> 
> DRDO AWACS will be on Brazilian Platforms. And will be supplementing the more capable Phalcons.



Gogbot yaar you didnt read that post clearly..i said AWACS from Israel.. There is a statement made my Air Force Chief that they are looking for another platform for the additional AWACS being ordered from Israel


----------



## RPK

*Air Chief Marshal PV Naik wants missiles to destroy enemy satellites​*http://www.dnaindia.com/bangalore/r...-missiles-to-destroy-enemy-satellites_1338174​http://www.dnaindia.com/bangalore/r...-missiles-to-destroy-enemy-satellites_1338174http://www.dnaindia.com/bangalore/r...-missiles-to-destroy-enemy-satellites_1338174

Bangalore: Taking serious note of China&#8217;s growing defence capabilities, particularly its anti-satellite (ASAT) weapon system, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik on Friday sought the development of India&#8217;s own missile system that can destroy enemy satellites.

&#8220;Our satellites are vulnerable to ASAT weapon systems because our neighbourhood possesses one,&#8221; Naik said, while delivering the Air Chief Marshal LM Katre memorial lecture at the HAL Convention Centre here.

&#8220;We need to develop ASAT technology. It is one of our challenges of future war capability,&#8221; he said.

He was referring to the vulnerability of a series of communication, weather and remote-sensing satellites of the Indian Space Research Organisation (Isro), which are in orbit.

If the satellites are targeted, there could be widespread chaos in the country. Indian TV channels would go off the air, satellite communication links would snap, and there would be no updates on weather and climatic data, which is crucial for aviation, shipping and meteorology.

Isro also has the Technology Experiment Satellite, launched on October 22, 2001, in orbit.

The satellite is equipped with a one-metre resolution camera and
is capable of sending images of troop movements and installations.

The first images of this satellite were requisitioned by the United Statesfor its Afghan operations.

&#8220;Defending our space-based assets is important and the IAFhas to protect them,&#8221; said the air chief.

China demonstrated its ASAT capability in January 2007; the US followed suit the next year. These are the only countries with ASAT capability as of now.

S Chandrashekhar, National Institute of Advanced Studies, who is studying India&#8217;s space weaponisation, toldDNA that scientists only need to fine-tune the existing missile and rocket-launching technologies to develop an ASAT system that will act as an effective counter to China&#8217;s.


----------



## RPK

Saturday, January 23, 2010

*EXCLUSIVE: Barak-2/LRSAM First Flight This Year*







The first flight test of the Rs 2606.02-crore Indo-Israeli Barak-2/LR-SAM air/point defence missile is scheduled to take place about seven months from now in August 2010. A "control and navigation flight test" of the LR-SAM is one of DRDO's targets for the year 2010. Sources indicate that the missile is currently undergoing simulated tests in Israel, which will be followed by in-loop simulations of the guidance system in Hyderabad from sometime in May. Israeli Navy chief Vice Admiral Elizer Marom and his Indian counterpart Admiral Nirmal Verma exchanged notes on the missile programme on January 19 during their official discussions in South Block. I'd broken the story in 2005/06 about the Barak-2 deal being signed, so it's going be be pretty cool watching the thing fly. More updates soon.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: Barak-2/LRSAM First Flight This Year


----------



## RPK

*Defence min scrambles to ink deal on VVIP helicopter purchase as Budget draws closer*

Defence ministry is scrambling to sign a deal to purchase Italian Augusta Westland VVIP helicopter before the Budget is presented. According to sources, &#8220;It is keen to utilise the Budget allocation rather than surrender it.&#8221;
The defence ministry short listed Finmeccanica&#8217;s helicopter division, Augusta Westland, as it emerged the frontrunner in a multi-million contract to supply 12 AW-101 VVIP helicopter for the Indian Air Force (IAF). Worth Rs 3, 726 crore (Rs 310 crore each), the helicopter would be used by the President and the Prime Minister. Cabinet Committee on Security, too, gave its clearance early December after finance ministry gave the purchase a go ahead.
The Indian contract, which is expected to be signed soon for the flying offices equipped with advanced communication aids and self-protection devices, is likely to be the greatest Italian export to India since 1960s. While the IAF would buy 12 helicopter, the US has placed an order for 20 machines.
Talking to FE on conditions of anonymity sources said, &#8220;A high-level team of IAF test pilots and engineers have evaluated the deal.&#8221;
According to industry sources, &#8220;The IAF deal is very prestigious for the company, especially when one is looking at an aircraft of this nature. Safety is important.&#8221;
In 2009, the finance ministry had declined its approval for the deal on the grounds that the machines were too expensive at Rs 310 crore each.
Reportedly, the ministry had objected to the IAF narrowing their selection to a single vendor for seeking price bid. It had pointed out that what AgustaWestland quoted for 12 AW-101 had overrun the estimated outlay of Rs 1,400 crore approved in 2006. AgustaWestland was the sole firm that qualified the technical norms set by the IAF.
The new machines are to replace the Mi-17 machines in the Air
Headquarters Communication Squadron, as the VVIP transport squadron is called, will be equipped with flare dispensers and special self-defence systems. With two deals already signed&#8212; one for 5 mid-sized Embraer 135 BJ Legacy jets in 2003 and the other for 3 Boeing Business Jets in 2005&#8212;this will be the third deal.
The EH-101 will have self-defense systems like missile warners, flare dispensers and directed infrared electronic counter measures for protection. The existing Russian Mi-8s and Mi-17s would be replaced with these newer versions of advanced jets. These helicopter would have a high tail boom, which would allow&#8230;
the VVIP cars to come near the rear exit staircase.
According to company executives, the helicopter can even be ferried in transport plane, if the PM or President wants to travel abroad. The 30-seater helicopter also has a cushy special lounge and will have a full-fledged communication suite.
Westland and Sikorsky were the two companies short-listed for the Indian VVIP fleet. Sikorsky&#8217;s S-92 is used by nine heads of states in the world, but the IAF has zeroed in on Westland recently.
The Anglo-Italian company is also in talks with state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) as a partner for the various helicopter bids, to meet the offset condition. The two companies have worked together on maintenance of the Indian Navy&#8217;s Sea King helicopter fleet&#8230;.

Link


----------



## RPK

IAF to have data network centricity in two years


Bangalore, Jan 22 : The Indian Air Force (IAF) will have a central network in the next two years to process data that will help during critical operations, Chief of Air Staff P.V. Naik said Friday.

"I am looking at a two years' time to have a net centric environment to process data in real time for combat operations and optimal performance," Naik told reporters on the margins of an air force event here.

With technology at the core of operations, the Indian Air Force (IAF) will use optical fibre cable as a backbone for its network AFNet (Air Force Net) with the Integrated Air Command & Control System (IACCS) as the ground arm, Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS), radars and electronic warfare system for data links as the base arm and satellites as a space arm.

"AFNet will be active by June this year and IACCS will be ready in a couple of years. AWACS and radars are in place for integration with other arms for building a network centricity by 2012-13," Naik said after delivering the fourth L. M. Khatre Memorial Lecture here.

Unfolding the vision of the air force 'requisite capability - well in time, 'adaptive organisation' and the 'right people', Naik said to achieve the capability, the IAF had a three-pronged transformation plan to preserve and maintain what it had, selectively upgrade and improve the lethality of its assets and to progress with acquisitions and replacements.

"We need satellites, force multipliers and strategic lift capability, fourth and fifth generation fighters, latest weapons, weapons systems and sensors, network centricity and communication and trained and motivated air warriors," Naik said in his 30-minute address to serving and retired air force personnel and aerospace people from the industry.

Copyright Indo Asian News


----------



## lockh33d

Robo said:


> I mean in class grades, in some classes if you 10 marks out of 100 then you pass and in some class if you get 95 number out of 100 then even u also fail. but their failure of 95 still more knowledge then 10 marks pass out one....



You didn't understand me. I'm saying the 90&#37; above, which I wrote is ~the international acceptance rate, meaning it is the threshold which a development is seen as acceptable. In physics, when a development is ~90% efficient, it can be regarded as 100% efficient. Hence for all developments globally, a 90% acceptance rate is used.


----------



## RPK

India readies large-scale UAV procurement programme - Jane's Defence News

*India readies large-scale UAV procurement programme* 




India is planning to significantly upgrade its unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) capability over the next decade in order to enhance situational awareness along its land and maritime borders. 

Official sources said the army was planning to procure a large number of manportable mini- and nano-UAVs with short-range intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance and laser-designation capabilities, as well as the ability to detect nuclear, biological and chemical weapons inside enemy territory. 

*The army also intends to acquire weaponised UAVs similar to the General Atomics RQ-1 Predator, which can be armed with Hellfire missiles. These will be deployed largely along the disputed borders with Pakistan and China*. 

At present, India operates around 70 Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI)-built Searcher Mk 1 and Mk 2 and Heron UAVs, as well as 30 Harpy ground attack drones designed to detect and destroy enemy radars. 

"A larger number of UAVs would constitute an integral ingredient of the burgeoning network-centric warfare capability that all three Indian services are seeking to execute the full spectrum of war," a three-star Indian Air Force officer told Jane's. 

Image: India operates around 70 UAVs, including the Harpy, but is now planning to significantly augment its UAV fleet (IAI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

IAF worried about safety of satellites


Bangalore: Defending space-based assets will assume vital importance for the Indian Air Force (IAF) in the 21st century when satellites are likely to become vulnerable to attacks, said Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik, Chief of the Air Staff.

Delivering the fourth Air Chief Marshal L.M. Katre memorial lecture here on Friday, he said the dependence on satellites would naturally increase when space-based systems could accomplish missions in a technically superior manner and more economically than achieved by other means.

Hence, Air Chief Marshal pointed out that the vulnerability of satellites to anti-satellite weapons had become an issue and more so when the development of anti-satellite technologies was taking place in our neighbourhood.

Networking and assimilation of space, both inter-dependent, are way forward. A quiet space race and even weaponisation to some extent, is becoming a reality. Perhaps more than others, it is air power that is more significantly enhanced by the integration of space enabled capabilities, he said.
Technology

Admitting that there was a technology gap in the IAF, he said the technology would be core, and assimilating and operationalising the technology was a primary challenge for the IAF.

Future wars are likely to be short, crisp and intense. Hence logistics and inventory management become crucial as well as critical, the Air Chief Marshal pointed out.

He said that it was imperative that military and civil aviation integrate, for better efficiency, cost-effectiveness and for offering more options to the leadership.
Indigenisation

Making it clear that the IAF supported the national quest for indigenisation, he said: There are a number of areas wherein we lack industrial base and simply do not possess the requisite capabilities. We have to accept that we cannot develop capabilities in each and every field.

We must therefore identify core technologies which have a promise of maximum potential in indigenisation and pursue them vigorously. Some of these areas, in my view, are critical areas like avionics, simulation, electronic warfare, communication and so on. It is imperative that we identify emerging technologies and concentrate on developing them. We should develop niche capabilities in specific spheres, Air Chief Marshal said.

He said the IAF would recommend a collaborative and participative approach of partnerships between users, Defence Research and Development Organisation, the Government, the industry and the foreign vendors. In this collaborative effort, we believe that the user must be the captain, Air Chief Marshal made it clear.
HALs initiative

Apart from producing aircraft and supporting their maintenance through overhauls, spares support and mid-life upgrades, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) is now thinking of extending its footprint in the operations at the Squadron level.

We are now looking at providing a comprehensive performance based logistics solution through 1st and 2nd line maintenance thus increasing the share of value added services to IAF. HAL would make a proposal to IAF shortly in this regard as we consider this will enable IAF to concentrate more on the operations and strategic side of flying rather on the maintenance of its assets, said HAL chairman Ashok Nayak while speaking on the occasion. 

The Hindu : National : IAF worried about safety of satellites

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

ASIAN DEFENCE: India







Rosoboronehksport is holding discussions with India about a new contract for the delivery of long-range IL-76 Phalcon AWACS, a source in the defense industrial complex reported to AviaPort."The official negotiations may emerge in approximately half a year," he noted.According to him, the new contract may provide for the delivery of three airplanes of this type, plus an option for six aircraft.



The first contract for the delivery to India of threeIL-76 Phalcon AWACS equipped with PS-90A-76 engines and the Israeli ELTA firm's EL/M-2075 radar was signed in Delhi in 2003 by the three parties: India, Israel and Russia. The Taganrog Beriev Scientific and Engineering Complex, the Il'yushin Aviation Complex and the Vega scientific Production Association are taking part in realization of the contract from the Russian side.



The ELTA is the lead executor of the order. The total contract price is estimated at 1.1 billion dollars, Russia's share is 150 - 200 million dollars. The first contract under this contract was supposed to be delivered in 2006 and the contract's closeout was intended for 2009. However, the first A-50 (side number KW-3551) was delayed in delivery to Israel, in May 2009: The Tashkent V.P. Chkalov Aviation and Production Association was unable to build the Il-76MD, which serve as the basis for the IL-76 Phalcon AWACS, on time.


----------



## sancho

rpraveenkum said:


> Rosoboronehksport is holding discussions with India about a new contract for the delivery of long-range IL-76 Phalcon AWACS, a source in the defense industrial complex reported to AviaPort."The official negotiations may emerge in approximately half a year," he noted.According to him, *the new contract may provide for the delivery of three airplanes of this type, plus an option for six aircraft.*


So only 3 and not 6 more as the last article states?


----------



## jha

rpraveenkum said:


> India readies large-scale UAV procurement programme - Jane's Defence News
> 
> *India readies large-scale UAV procurement programme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India is planning to significantly upgrade its unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) capability over the next decade in order to enhance situational awareness along its land and maritime borders.
> 
> Official sources said the army was planning to procure a large number of manportable mini- and nano-UAVs with short-range intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance and laser-designation capabilities, as well as the ability to detect nuclear, biological and chemical weapons inside enemy territory.
> 
> *The army also intends to acquire weaponised UAVs similar to the General Atomics RQ-1 Predator, which can be armed with Hellfire missiles. These will be deployed largely along the disputed borders with Pakistan and China*.
> 
> At present, India operates around 70 Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI)-built Searcher Mk 1 and Mk 2 and Heron UAVs, as well as 30 Harpy ground attack drones designed to detect and destroy enemy radars.
> 
> "A larger number of UAVs would constitute an integral ingredient of the burgeoning network-centric warfare capability that all three Indian services are seeking to execute the full spectrum of war," a three-star Indian Air Force officer told Jane's.
> 
> Image: India operates around 70 UAVs, including the Harpy, but is now planning to significantly augment its UAV fleet (IAI)



thats an old article....


----------



## RPK

Explosive device found near air force base in Punjab


Chandigarh, Jan 25 (IANS) A explosive device was found near Indian Air Force&#8217;s (IAF) Halwara base in Punjab&#8217;s Jagraon town Monday, two days after two grenades were discovered near an IAF station near Zirakpur town, police said.
&#8220;This bomb-like object was placed in a Maruti car with a Haryana registration number and abandoned on the road. We have found urea, petrol, detonator type wire and a Chinese mobile phone inside the car,&#8221; Jaswinder Singh, investigating officer of the case, told IANS.

&#8220;From the preliminary investigation, it seems that somebody had tried to explode this bomb,&#8221; he said, adding forensic experts had been called.

Jagraon town is around 100 km from Chandigarh. Punjab Police also found two grenades near the Highground IAF station in Zirakpur, about 10 km from Chandigarh, Saturday.

A bomb was also discovered Jan 18 outside a liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) bottling plant in a town in Patiala district. It was defused by the bomb disposal squad of Punjab Armed Police (PAP).



More at : Explosive device found near air force base in Punjab Explosive device found near air force base in Punjab


----------



## RPK

IAF Restarts Mid Tankers Procurement | India Defence Online

The Indian Ministry of Defence has released a new request for information (RFI) for the acquisition of six new in-flight refuelling aircraft. Although the Indian Defence Ministry did not reveal the requirements or procurement schedule, it confirmed that a new RFI has been issued for vendors.

The Indian Air Force (IAF) has been in dire need of a new fleet of mid-air refueling aircraft. Last year, the Ministry of Defence cancelled an ongoing contract for the mid-air refueling aircraft. The contract was stalled in September last year after the Finance Ministry questioned the need to purchase a new fleet of tankers other than the Ilyushin IL 78s already in service. The Finance Ministry also raised objections to the high price of the European Airbus 330 MRTT aircraft which was selected.

As for the IAF, it has a fleet of Ilyushin Il-78MKI tankers and was expecting an improved version through the previous proposal for up to six new aircraft. IAF has clearly communicated to the Indian Defence Ministry that it needs an improved version of the refuelling aircraft.
The cancellation of the earlier contract was a setback to the IAF as well as the European giant EADS. The IAF will now have to wait for another five years for the new fleet of mid-air refueling aircraft. As for EADS, losing the estimated $2 billion deal to supply six refueling aircraft for the IAF is a serious blow. Earlier, it suffered a similar setback after the army light helicopter deal, in which the consortium&#8217;s Eurocopter was the frontrunner, was cancelled in 2007 due to an unfair selection procedure.

As for the new RFI for the mid-air refueling aircraft, it has been sent to various global players like Boeing and EADS. EADS subsidiary Airbus Military had earlier also supplied information on its Airbus A330-based multirole tanker transport and now will be back in the fray. As for the US Boeing, it has the KC-767 tanker/transport based on its commercial 767 platform. Boeing is also contemplating the development of a variant of its larger 777 design.

The IAF plans to give a trans-Oceanic reach to its fleet with the midair refuelers. All major aircraft with the Indian Air Force including the Sukhoi, Mirage, MiG-27, MiG- 21, MiG-29 and Jaguar are to be fitted for midair refueling. IAF officials said flight refueling tankers are the key to extending the reach of long-range transport and fighter jets by making them fly longer distances. For instance, the reach of fighters such as SU-30 and Mirage-2000 will expand dramatically if they are refueled in mid-air.


----------



## RPK

Delay in IJT programme irks IAF idrw.org

A technical hitch in the recently installed Russian AL-55 I turbofan engine has turned out to be the latest irritant causing a further delay in the indigenous Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) programme.

The delay has infuriated the Indian Air Force (IAF) for whom the trainer is being built.

Designed and developed by Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL), the IJT, called the Hindustan Jet Trainer &#8211; 36 (HJT-36), is meant to replace the IAF&#8217;s aging Kiran trainer that is currently used for the second stage of pilot training.

Discovered during a routine test flight, the malfunction in the Russian engine&#8217;s lubrication system and the resultant oil leak, prompted HAL and the Russian team to send an SOS to the AL-55 I engine&#8217;s chief designer who flew in from Moscow.

Luckily for the programme, the snag has been traced to a faulty component and not a design deficiency.

Abrupt grounding 

But the problem resulted in the abrupt grounding of prototype trainer one (PT1), the only aircraft on which the Russian engine has been mounted. Officials from HAL told The Hindu that the investigations into the causes for the problem were almost behind them and tests flights of PT1 had been resumed.

They said that only a handful of sorties were needed before the engine&#8217;s certification on the IJT was achieved.

The sources said that PT2, which had been &#8220;recovered&#8221; from last February&#8217;s crash, would be fitted with the AL-55 I engine.

This would result in HAL having two HJT-36 prototypes for its IJT test programme.

Modifications 

While PT1 had been slotted for the engine integration programme, PT2 after modifications, including a spin chute, would be utilised for testing the aircraft&#8217;s spin characteristics, longitudinal tests, etc.

The all-important spin characteristics tests are schedule to start in March.

Thereafter, the aircraft will under go weapon trials. However, officials do not expect the trainer to meet its June 2010 deadline for initial operational clearance.

Under development for over a decade and having made its inaugural flight in March 2003, HAL was, as per the original schedule, to deliver its IJT in 2005-06. However, delays, primarily in the arrival of the new and more powerful Russian AL-55 I engine (which replaced the French Lazrac engine) and crash of the two HJT-36s have not helped the programme. The delays have forced the Indian Air Force to continuously take corrective action and drastically alter the training plans. &#8220;We are preparing to induct the HJT-36, but we know we won&#8217;t get them even in 2010,&#8221; an officer said.


----------



## skyisthelimit

*Russian 5th-Gen Fighter to Make Maiden Flight on Friday*

Russia is set to hold the first test of its futuristic fifth-generation fighter jet on Friday, a source at the country's largest aircraft producer said on Thursday."The [test] flight was initially scheduled for Thursday, but has been postponed," the source at the Gagarin KNAAPO company, a subsidiary of aircraft holding Sukhoi, said.Russia's only known fifth-generation project is Sukhoi's PAK FA and the current prototype is the T-50. It is designed to compete with the U.S. F-22 Raptor, so far the world's only fifth-generation fighter, and the F-35 Lightning II, but has yet to take to the skies.

Speaking at a news conference later on Thursday, the chief of the Russian state-controlled arms exporter Rosoboronexport said India remained Russia's sole partner in the project."We [Russia and India] are working to build the fifth-generation aircraft," Anatoly Isaikin said.Russia has been developing its newest fighter since the 1990s. The country's top military officials earlier said the stealth fighter jet with a range of up to 5,500 km would enter service with the Air Force in 2015.

India, which has a long history of defense relations with Russia, joined the project after signing an agreement in October 2007. But the two nations are still in talks to finalize the contract.India's Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) was reported to be seeking a 25&#37; share in design and development in the project. It has also sought to modify Sukhoi's single-seat prototype into the twin-seat fighter India's Air Force wants.

Russia accounts for around 70% of India's weapons inventory. HAL has license-produced Sukhoi Su-30MKI fighters, cooperated in the development of the Brahmos supersonic cruise missile, and plans to work on a joint multirole transport aircraft.Defense ties have strained, however, over the fifth-generation fighter program and the rising cost of refurbishing the Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov for the Indian navy.

The PAK FA is to be armed with next-generation air-to-air, air-to-surface, and air-to-ship missiles, and has two 30-mm cannons.The first prototype of the jet was already tested on the runway of the aircraft plant in Komsomolsk-on-Amur in Russia's Far East. The test pilot made two runs on the airstrip, during which the brakes were applied several times.

http://theasiandefence.blogspot.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : Karnataka / Bangalore News : IAF plans to acquire 75 basic trainer aircraft

Ravi Sharma 


BANGALORE: Looking to acquire 75 basic trainer aircraft for the Indian Air Force (IAF), the Defence Ministry has issued a request for proposal (RFP) to a dozen global aircraft manufacturers. 

The manufacturers including such global names as Embraer (aircraft name in brackets) (Tucano), Pilatus (PC-7 or PC-/9), Raytheon (T-6 Texan), Finmeccanica (M-311), Grob Aircraft Company (G-120TP), EADS PZL (PZL-130-TC-11 Orik) and Korea Aerospace Industries (KT-1) are required to submit their proposals by March 17. 

Officials in the Ministry told The Hindu that a pre-bidders conference would be held on February 2 during which clarifications if any would be entertained. The IAF would technically evaluate the aircraft once the proposals were received. 

The move to acquire the trainers comes in the wake of the grounding by the IAF of their 125-strong Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) designed and manufactured ab initio Hindustan Piston Trainer-32 (HPT-32) fleet after one of these aircraft crashed killing two instructors during a flight from the Air Force Academy (AFA) at Dundigal.


As per the RFP the manufacturer will have to deliver the first 12 aircraft within 24 months of the contract. The remaining trainers will follow in batches.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

*IAF plans to acquire 75 basic trainer aircraft*


BANGALORE, January 31, 2010
Looking to acquire 75 basic trainer aircraft for the Indian Air Force (IAF), the Ministry of Defence has issued a request for proposal (RFP) to a dozen global aircraft manufacturers.

The manufacturers including such global names as Embraer (aircraft name in brackets) (Tucano), Pilatus (PC-7 or PC-/9), Raytheon (T-6 Texan), Finmeccanica (M-311), Grob Aircraft Company (G-120TP), EADS PZL (PZL-130-TC-11 Orik) and Korea Aerospace Industries (KT-1) are required to submit their proposals by March 17.

Officials in the Ministry told The Hindu that a pre-bidders conference would be held on February 2 during which clarifications if any would be entertained. The IAF would technically evaluate the aircraft once the proposals were received.

The move to acquire the trainers comes in the wake of the grounding by the IAF of their 125-strong Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) designed and manufactured ab initio Hindustan Piston Trainer-32 (HPT-32) fleet after one of these aircraft crashed killing two instructors during a flight from the Air Force Academy (AFA) at Dundigal.

As per the RFP the manufacturer will have to deliver the first 12 aircraft within 24 months of the contract. The remaining trainers will follow in batches.

With the IAF looking to keep the chosen trainer in its inventory for at least 30 years the RFP specifies that the aircraft should have been recently certified. The 75 aircraft are part of the governments go-ahead to the IAF for the acquisition of 181 basic trainers. 

The Hindu : News / National : IAF plans to acquire 75 basic trainer aircraft


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

HAL's light combat helicopter to fly in February
By Radhakrishna Rao


DATE:29/01/10
SOURCE:Flight International

India's Hindustan Aeronautics expects its 5.5t-class light combat helicopter to fly for the first time in February.

HAL had originally expected the LCH, which reuses many technologies developed for its in-service Dhruv advanced light helicopter, to fly in late 2008, but its schedule slipped after problems that included the supply of production tooling.

Company chairman Ashok Nayak says the prototype Dhruv has successfully completed ground testing and is ready to fly. The Indian armed forces could eventually buy more than 100 of the HAL/Turbomeca Shakti-engined aircraft, he believes.

The tandem-configuration helicopter will carry weapons including New Delhi's indigenous Nag anti-tank missile.


----------



## Trichy

I welcome it, but why we can't even make a good Trainer aircraft locally. im very disappoint in this issue


----------



## Cheetah786

LOL Another contract put out by IAF


----------



## gogbot

Cheetah786 said:


> LOL Another contract put out by IAF



Yes Sir, 

Unlike Mighty PAF that has magical ability to materialize J-XX out of thin air by saying words 



> China and Pakistan friendship for ever .




Mortal Indians like us have to Put out tender and follow process of procurement.


----------



## marcos98

maybe IAF also issue RFP to super mushak .........
then surely or pilot training will be at par with PAF......


----------



## RPK

PIB Press Release

*Air Warrior Symphony Orchestra (AWSO) Enthralls Audience at Air Force Auditorium *


The Air Force Auditorium at Subroto Park, New Delhi, today witnessed the musicians of Air Warrior Symphony Orchestra (AWSO), conducted by Wing Commander P K Jena play tunes that held the audience completely rapt. From the earliest times, music has been a soul stirring accompaniment to the men of arms, acting as a catalyst of exciting passion and inspiring them to go forth and conquer. Military bands enliven the spirit, strengthen the mood and help in promoting pride and camraderie. 

The first Air Force Band was raised in the year 1944 at the Royal Air Force Station , Kohat, in North Western Frontier Province, now in Pakistan. Today there are eight bands in the Indian Air Force. Progressing from the delightful martial music, successive conductors of the bands enhanced the range of its repertoire to include arrangements of symphonies, overtures and concertos as well as other forms of contemporary music including the Indian Classical. These bands have been performing at ceremonies and official functions. The Air Warrior Symphony Orchestra (AWSO, was formed in April 2003 by selecting musicians from various bands. Today, it has about 70 musicians who play brass, woodwind reed, electronic and percussion instruments. The AWSO symbolizes teamwork, harmony, ethos and dedication of an Air Warrior to his profession. 

Air Warrior Symphony Orchestra has performed many concerts all over the country. They have also performed at Bangkok in Thailand and participated in Military Band Festival in Finland.


----------



## RPK

PIB Press Release


* Air Marshal J Neri- New IAF Head of Maintenance*


Air Marshal Joseph Neri takes over as the new Air Officer-in-Charge Maintenance (AOM), tomorrow on February 1, 2010 at Air Headquarters. AOM is responsible for &#8216;Maintenance Management&#8217; of all weapon systems and equipment of Indian Air Force (IAF). He was formerly the Director General of Aircraft at Air Headquarters. 

Air Marshal Neri is an Electronic Engineering graduate from College of Engineering Gindy, Chennai. He was commissioned in the IAF on July 8, 1974. 

The Air Marshal held various field and staff appointments including Senior Technical Officer of Tactical and combat Development Establishment (TACDE), Chief Engineering Officer of a major fighter base, Commanding Officer of a Signal Unit and Staff appointments as Director Training and Principal Director Operations-Information Technology and Networking besides Assistant Chief of the Air Staff (Maintenance Planning). As Senior Maintenance Staff Officer (SMSO) while at South Western Air Command, he was responsible for the operational preparedness of the IAF Fleet in the sector. He closely steered the maintenance activities of the nascent Sukhoi-30 fleet to overcome teething problems during his tenure there. 

For his distinguished service, Air Marshal was conferred the Vishisht Seva Medal (VSM) on January 26, 1999 and Ati Vishisht Seva Medal (AVSM) on January 26, 2010 by the President of India.


----------



## bomberman

NEW DELHI: IAF is all set to conduct a high-voltage firepower exercise to showcase its 'shock and awe' capabilities to both domestic as well as
IAF
international audiences.

Dubbed 'Vayu-Shakti', the high-intensity blitzkrieg will culminate in a massive firepower demonstration at the Pokhran range in Thar desert on February 24, with the country's top leadership, military brass and foreign military observers in attendance.

The sheer scale can be gauged from the fact that IAF has kept around 70 top-notch fighters such as Sukhoi-30 MKIs, Mirage-2000s, Jaguars, MiG-29s, MiG-27s and MiG-21 'Bisons' from several airbases on standby for Vayu-Shakti.

Moreover, IAF will also be deploying Mi-35 attack and Mi-17 medium-lift helicopters, IL-76 heavy-lift and AN-32 medium-lift cargo aircraft for the exercise. "Vayu-Shakti is being held after a gap of some years. It will be a 'maha' (major) one to demonstrate India's aerial firepower and capabilities, both during day and night," said a top IAF officer.

Foreign observers and military attaches are often invited to military exercises in India but this time the number will be much larger. "Vayu-Shakti will send a message that, along with the growing economic power, we also have the requisite military muscle to defend our geo-strategic interests," said another officer.

Yes, IAF is still grappling with the sharp decline in the number of its fighter squadrons, down to just 32 from even the 'sanctioned strength' of 39.5. But the force is confident that operational and procurement plans are in place to ensure its capability to operate in India's expanding strategic environment, spreading from the Persian Gulf right up to Malacca Strait. The fourth largest air force in the world after US, Russia and China, IAF's eventual aim is to transform into an 'expeditionary aerospace force', with the wherewithal to rapidly deploy and operate across the globe.

IAF chief, Air Chief Marshal P V Naik, has outlined a three-pronged strategy for his force. One, 'to see first and see the farthest', with AWACS (airborne warning and control systems) and satellites.

Two, 'to reach first and the farthest', with mid-air refuellers to enhance the radius of operations of its fighters. And three, 'to hit hard and accurately', with advanced missiles and PGMs (precision guided munitions).

All this, of course, does not come cheap. India has inked defence deals worth over $50 billion since the 1999 Kargil conflict, and will spend another $30 billion over the next four-five years, as reported by TOI earlier. IAF, on its part, hopes to induct all 230 Sukhoi-30 MKIs so far contracted from Russia for around $8.5 billion by 2014-15, apart from upgrades of its 63 MiG-29 s and 52 Mirage-2000 s. The ongoing trials to select 126 multi-role combat aircraft under the mammoth $10.4 billion programme are also at an advanced stage now. 


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...howcase-its-firepower/articleshow/5522493.cms


----------



## RPK

*Light Utility Helicopter to begin winter trials*

8ak - Indian Defence News: Light Utility Helicopter to begin winter trials

31 Jan 2010 8ak: The armed forces are upbeat with the government&#8217;s decision to initiate winter trials for the procurement of the much-delayed 197 Light Utility Helicopters (LUH) for the Army and the Air Force. Even though testing has started, it will take at least one and half year before any decision is reached by the government pertaining to the procurement of these choppers. After the first phase of winter tests are concluded in Punjab, the bidders will have to undergo a phase of summer trials commencing in June, which would be followed by high altitude trials in Siachen. 
The induction of choppers will not only replace the ageing fleet of Russian Mi-8 and Mi-17 choppers but will also fill vital gaps in India's security. The choppers have multiple utilities ranging from rescue operations, carrying relief material, ferrying soldiers and combat, as seen during the Kargil war, when Mi-17 was deployed. 

Apart from buying 197 LUHs, India&#8217;s premiere aeronautics agency &#8211; Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) is also looking to develop 187 LUHs with a foreign partner that is yet to be finalised. In addition to this, the IAF has projected a requirement of another 350 Medium-Lift Helicopters.

Earlier, the government had issued tenders for procurement of LUHs, but the tender was cancelled by the government due to alleged irregularities in the process. It is believed that Eurocopter had fielded its civilian variant for field trials whereas another company had offered its military version. The fresh tenders for the procurement of the choppers were floated in 2008, the Request for Proposal (RFP) for which was sent to Eurocopter, Russian Mil and Kamov, American Sikorsky & Bell and Italian Agusta Westland.

The current helicopter fleet of the Indian Air Force is estimated to be nearly 300 aircraft. The fleet consists of approx 75 Chetaks and Cheetahs, 150+ Mi-8s and Mi-17s and about 30 Mi-25/35 Attack Helicopters. The IAF also has four heavy lift Mi-26 helicopters which are used sparingly as sky cranes for special missions. The latest induction into the IAF is the HAL Dhruv - Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH), about a dozen of which are in service currently.


----------



## RPK

IAF lacks basic flight training aircraft: India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.

The Indian Air Force (IAF) is staring at a terrible truth. An entire batch of pilots has been commissioned into the force without proper critical and compulsory basic flight training.

Headlines Today has learnt that IAF, the world's fourth largest air force, lacks the most basic aircraft for stage 1 flight training.

The IAF employed the HPT 32 as a stage 1 trainer. But after a spate of accidents, the aircraft was grounded in 2009. No replacements have been provided so far.

This has led to rookie pilots being pushed into stage 2 of flight training without any basic flying experience. In the absence of a trainer aircraft, the IAF has also had to scrap two courses of flight training instructors.

As a stop-gap arrangement, the IAF has been taking 4-6 aircraft on loan from various flying clubs. But with these aircraft not matching up to military standards, the lives of young pilots are at stake.

In 2001, the IAF sought a replacement for the HPT 32 stage 1 trainer. Almost a decade has gone but the government is yet to act.

In 2008-09, as many as 27 crashes were reported in which 11 pilots lost their lives. Thereafter, the government decided to ground the HPT 32 and started considering a new trainer aircraft. 

But that would take another five years whereas the aircraft should have been already made available. The blame for the delay has to be shared both by the government and the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), which built the HPT 32 but failed to deliver a replacement.

Defence Minister A.K. Antony has assured that the grievance of the IAF will be addressed


----------



## pak-yes

InAF should buy K-8 from PAC.

I am sure they will more than happy to process Indian order.lol


----------



## saurabh

If DRDO can make a supersonic FAC, why cant it make an AJT?
Can some one explain what is required for an AJT that HAL/DRDO has not used in LCA?
I know kaveri is under development, but AFAIK it was just underpowered, still powerful enough to take a AC supersonic.


----------



## RPK

South Asia Mail

*President presents colours to air force units*


Bhopal, Nov 10 (IANS) President Pratibha Patil Tuesday conferred the Indian Air Force's 47th Squadron and the Tactics & Air Combat Development Establishment (TACDE) with the presidential standard and colours. 

Addressing the function at the Maharajpur airbase at Gwalior, the president said that India was strongly in favour of peace but also committed to taking necessary steps to defend its sovereignty and independence, according to an official release. 

The colours were received by 47th Squadron's commanding officer, Wing Commander Vikas Sharma and TACDE's chief Group Captain Surat Singh. 

A flypast by MiG-21s, MiG-27s, MiG-29s, Mirage-2000s and Sukhoi-30s and an aerobatics display by the Sarang team of the Dhruv helicopters, was also held. 

Madhya Pradesh Governor Rameshwar Thakur, Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan, IAF chief P.V. Naik and Marshal of the Indian Air Force Arjan Singh were present on the occasion.


----------



## RPK

8ak - Indian Defence News: IAF tender for night vision training systems

*IAF tender for night vision training systems *
02 Feb 2010 8ak: Please check for Tenders India, The Indian Government Tenders Information System for RFP code AIRHQ/26369/1/NVTS/MED-2


----------



## unicorn148

saurabh said:


> If DRDO can make a supersonic FAC, why cant it make an AJT?
> Can some one explain what is required for an AJT that HAL/DRDO has not used in LCA?
> I know kaveri is under development, but AFAIK it was just underpowered, still powerful enough to take a AC supersonic.



the trainer version of the LCA is completer .its tested also


----------



## sancho

pak-yes said:


> InAF should buy K-8 from PAC.
> 
> I am sure they will more than happy to process Indian order.lol


First of all, google a bit and you will understand that the proposed trainers are not jet trainers, so K8 makes no sense att all and secondly we have our own new jet trainer:

HAL HJT-36 Sitara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Trichy said:


> I welcome it, but why we can't even make a good Trainer aircraft locally. im very disappoint in this issue


We are building trainers locally, this procurement is meant as an fast replacement + finding a partner for the development of a new basic trainer, the HTT-40.



> *HAL looking for global partner to design trainer aircraft *
> 
> BANGALORE: Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has decided to rope in an international partner for the design and development of the much needed ab initio turbo trainer for the Indian Air Force (IAF) and the Navy.
> 
> The public sector aerospace company has sent out a request for information (RFI) to a number of companies that have designed and manufactured basic turbo trainers, including Embraer (for their Tucano), Pilatus (PC-21), Raytheon (T-6 Texan), Finmeccanica (M-311), Grob Aircraft Company (G-120TP) and Korea Aerospace Industries (KT-1).
> 
> The RFI is for 200 aircraft, with HAL being the sole worldwide manufacturer. The trainer, which will be named Hindustan Turbo Trainer-40 (HTT-40), will replace the HAL-designed Hindustan Piston Trainer-32 (HPT-32) Deepak, an aircraft which has been used by the IAF and, in smaller numbers, the Navy for their primary pilot training since 1984. But the reliability of the HPT-32 has always been in question.
> 
> The basic piston-driven aircraft has faced a number of technical issues, including a sudden switching off of the engine in mid air. Since its induction, the HPT-32 has had over 70 incidents.
> 
> HALs efforts to make modifications have been thwarted by a design mismatch between the HAL-designed airframe and the trainers Lycoming AEO piston engine. After a series of accidents a few years ago, a worried IAF almost declared the aircraft too dangerous to fly solo.
> 
> The IAF is hopeful that HAL will come out with a replacement for the HPT-32 by 2013-14 and has indicated its qualitative requirements: a trainer with good spin characteristics, a reliable turboprop engine, an ejection seat, a glass cockpit, a retractable undercarriage, modern navigational equipment and global positioning system. The IAF would also like an interchanging of the trainers cockpit layout with the instructor seated on the left and the trainee pilot on the right.
> 
> Justifying the decision to rope in a partner, a senior HAL official explained that it could take four to five years if they were to develop a trainer on their own. Roping in an established partner who has already designed a trainer of this sort will not only mean compressing timelines, but also offering the IAF a top-of-the-line product incorporating most of what the IAF wants. The RFI is the first cut in the process of finding a partner. We hope to finalise the trainers specs and our partner by March 2010.
> 
> He said a collaborative effort would also allow HAL to use the global marketing reach and technical reputation of their partner to sell a HAL-designed product in the world market.
> 
> This would give HAL a footprint in the competitive global aviation market, something that the company was presently finding difficult to achieve.




The Hindu : National : HAL looking for global partner to design trainer aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

> ndia's fleet of Su-30MKI Flanker-H fighters could be armed with BrahMos missiles by 2012, the vice president of the Irkut Corporation said at the Singapore Airshow 2010 on Thursday.
> 
> The Corporation is a prime contractor in manufacturing the Su-30MKI multi-role fighters for the Indian Air Force. Its share of Russia's arms exports is 15%.
> 
> "*The modernization program includes re-equipping of some 100 Su-30MKI fighters, which are currently in service with the Indian Air Force," Vladimir Sautov said.
> 
> "It is being carried out by the Rosoboronexport, the Sukhoi Design Bureau and NPO Mashinostroyeniya. If things go well, we may offer modernized Su-30MKI fighters to our other foreign partners as soon as 2012," he added*.
> 
> The BrahMos missile has a range of 290 km (180 miles) and can carry a conventional warhead of up to 300 kg (660 lbs). It can effectively engage ground targets from an altitude as low as 10 meters (30 feet) and has a top speed of Mach 2.8, which is about three times faster than the U.S.-made subsonic Tomahawk cruise missile.
> 
> The Indian Air Force originally ordered 50 Su-30MKI aircraft from Russia in 1996 and an additional 40 planes in 2007. India's Hindustani Aeronautics (HAL) was also contracted to build 140 aircraft in India between 2003 and 2017 under a licensed production agreement.
> 
> Sautov also revealed that as the missile is "large, heavy and powerful," *a lighter modification is currently under development, which will enable Su-30MKI fighters to carry not only one but three missiles*.
> 
> Established in 1998, BrahMos Aerospace, a joint Indian-Russian venture, produces and markets BrahMos supersonic missiles. The sea-based and land-based versions have been successfully tested and put into service with the Indian Army and Navy.
> 
> SINGAPORE, February 4 (RIA Novosti)



Indian fighters to be armed with BrahMos misiles | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinshuk

Good.. Thats very goood...


----------



## booo

sancho said:


> Sautov also revealed that as the missile is "large, heavy and powerful," a lighter modification is currently under development, *which will enable Su-30MKI fighters to carry not only one but three missiles.*



WTF! 3 missiles


----------



## yashraj

Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Brhamos on single SU 30mki...................... that means only 10 out of our 100 su30mki can sunk entire pk navy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH YAAAAA BABY


----------



## RPK

String of military airstrips to strengthen Andaman?s defence

Port Blair: Andaman and Nicobar islands will get its air defence infrastructure bolstered with the tri-service military command here working on a project to strengthen a string of airstrips for operating both transport and fighter aircraft. 

Navy Chief Nirmal Verma told reporters, during on a visit to the Milan 13-nation naval exercise that began today at the strategically important archipelago on India's east, that a couple of airstrips in Shipur and Campbell were being extended to accommodate large sized transport aircraft.


Currently, these airstrips, with a length of about 1,000 metres, handle only helicopters. 

Moreover, the Andaman and Nicobar Command, set up in 2001 as a joint services formation, would also add to its number of the existing 15 ships stationed here in the near future. 

"Shipur airfield is with a short airstrip of about 1,000 metres. We hope to increase it slightly. At the moment, only smaller aircraft are being operated from here. We will also provide night vision facility in the course of time," Verma said.

Naval officers pointed out that the plan was to have a "string of airfields" in the archipelago with the capacity to operate all types of aircraft including fighters such as the potent Sukhois. 

The airstrips would also be able to handle large transport aircraft like IL-76 and AN-32s in all of these airfields for better coverage of the region, which is close to the Indian Ocean choke point, the Malacca Straits.


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : News / National : Strategic reach of air power showcased


In a show of strength and reach of the country&#8217;s only joint services command, two Indian Air Force frontline Sukhoi MKI fighters roared across the skies at an impressive City Parade here on Sunday.

Witnessed by hundreds of people against the picturesque backdrop of the sea, the two air dominance fighters scorched the skies, flying some 1,400 km from the Kalaikunda airbase in the East.

After refuelling mid-air, the Sukhois made an appearance for the first time here at the parade held to coincide with the Indian Navy&#8217;s multi-country &#8220;Milan&#8221; exercise. The aim was to demonstrate the reach of the joint services which operate in these islands of strategic importance to the country.

&#8220;Andaman and Nicobar Islands is a vantage position across vital areas in the 800 km north-south (linear) axis&#8230; and is sitting at the entry/exit point of the western approach to the Straits of Malacca,&#8221; Commander-in-Chief of the Andaman and Nicobar Command, Vice-Admiral D.K. Joshi said.

The command, with constant patrols by the tri-services and the Coast Guard, keeps a steady vigil and stops terrorists from setting up bases over the 572 islands with a 2,000-km coastline, of which only 36 are inhabited.
Challenges

The challenges in the region are centred around poaching and the Indian Navy held a table-top exercise with navies of other countries to undertake joint planning towards building mutual confidence and improving inter-operability in dealing with problems such as piracy, gun and drug running and illegal migration.
Upgrading airstrips

Efforts were on to expand the length of runways and upgrade the airstrips to facilitate night-landing, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nirmal Verma said here earlier.

Currently there are four airstrips that can operate Sukhois in the region. Sunday&#8217;s demonstration showed the reach of the IAF since the fighter aircraft equipped with Beyond Visual Range missiles and other lethal weapons, reached these skies.

In addition, the Landing Ship Tanker (Large) INS Kesri has been positioned here for amphibious operations since the command is being developed as a niche centre for such warfare.

At the parade, the Navy mounted an operation by its famed Marine Commandos, who slithered down a hovering helicopter at sea to carry out a simulated attack on a dummy oilrig platform.

Another team demonstrated water para jumps.
Precision drill

Besides the enthralling precision drill by Air Warriors, the viewers witnessed breathtaking performance by sky divers and a marchpast by contingents from Australia, Bangladesh, Indonesia, Myanmar, Malaysia, Singapore, Sri Lanka, the Philippines and Thailand. At sunset, the people were treated to fireworks as five ships at anchorage were illuminated.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Indigenous attack copter ready for first flight - dnaindia.com

Indigenous attack copter ready for first flight
Josy Joseph / DNAMonday, February 8, 2010 0:45 IST Email 

New Delhi: Indias first indigenous light combat helicopter (LCH) may embark on its first flight this month.


Being built at the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) facility in Bangalore, the LCH completed its first ground run on February 4. 

Based on the LCHs performance that day, its developers believe that the attack helicopter will be ready to fly soon.

*There are some minor issues to be taken care of. Its performance [during the first ground run] was more than satisfactory,* a senior HAL official said.

There have been enough indications that the LCH  to be armed with guns and different types of missiles and rockets  would be inducted in large numbers into the air force and the army by the end of 2011. 

*Almost 200 of them are expected to be in service with the Indian military.*

The ground run, carried out for the first time on February 4, would be repeated regularly in the next few days. During these ground runs, the LCH would be fine-tuned for its first flight.

The LCH was announced in 2006 to meet the operational requirements of both the air force and the army for close air support and anti-infantry and anti-armour roles. It would also work in very high altitudes.

The twin-engine LCH is derived from the HALs Dhruv advance light helicopter, which is already in service. The LCH flies on the Shakti engine, which is jointly developed by HAL and Turbomeca of France.

*Over the next two years, HAL officials are hopeful of obtaining the final operational clearance for the LCH and starting December 2011, it could be ready for induction.*

According to the present design projections, the LCH would be heavily armed  it would carry a 20-mm cannon, four types of missiles (air-to-air, air-to-ground and anti-radiation, and anti-tank), rocket pods, grenade launchers and cluster bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

Tejas-MkII said:


> According to the present design projections, the LCH would be heavily armed  it would carry a 20-mm cannon, four types of missiles (air-to-air, air-to-ground and *anti-radiation*, and anti-tank), rocket pods, grenade launchers *and cluster bombs*.


On a helicopter?


----------



## RPK

Why India's military needs an urgent update: Rediff.com India News

A strong military cannot be maintained with discipline alone. Today, a strong military means state of the art equipment, steady supply of munitions and morale and most importantly reconnaissance, research and 2nd/3rd strike capabilities, writes Pramod Kumar Buravalli.


When I heard the India [ Images ]n Air Force Chief Air Chief Marshal P V Naik admitting last year that India lacks the air power to meet the myriad terror threats facing the country, I didn't blame him. He was and is still right. 

When you have identified adversaries in all geographical directions and just 29 operational squadrons in your air force, how can you claim to be a strong and sovereign nation? 

Can you protect all of your borders let alone airspace, cities and strategic installations? Can you even contemplate using the air force to launch a counter strike and a 2nd strike?

These questions have to be constantly asked and answers sought from the Indian leadership.

Today, India's only deterrence lies in the (under-development) INS Arihant [ Images ] and the (over-tested) AGNI missile. For a country and civilization that boasts of the Vimanika Shastra, Chandrayaan [ Images ] missions and numerous wise and dedicated missile men, having so few strike options is indigestible. 

Advisors, researchers and strategists have all lamented the lack of military industrial complexes in India. When you are a country of 1.2 billion and aspiring to be at the high table of world powers, the least you can do is to produce atleast half of your military equipment indigenously. 

(As always) after my initial round of critiquing, I am unable to stop myself from recommending the following long term steps for the Indian Air Force (since the Indian Navy and Army seem to have taken the lead in the race to stay ahead of our adversaries):

Stop buying old junk from world markets: The aircraft that are being offered to the IAF today by outside countries are older technologies. Only the Su-30/35, Tu-Blackjack, F-22/35, B-1/2 type aircraft can be worthy of procurement and that too under transparent technology transfer agreements. 

Start announcing competitive aircraft designing contracts to Indian private sector companies that can (just like Lockheed Martin, Boeing, Northrop Grumman and Pratt & Whitney in the USA) come up with competing designs which can later be jointly developed into long serving aircrafts by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited and the winning bidder. The Tatas, Mahindras, L&Ts all have the expertise and financial muscle to become the next Boeing or Lockheed.

Create an aerospace military research organisation that focuses exclusively on research, design, development and testing for military uses of aerospace. 

For the short term:

Pour more finances and manpower into developing unmanned combat aerial vehicles: India should continue joint initiatives with Russians, Americans and Israelis plus simultaneously develop its own indigenous public and private development initiatives. ADE is already working overtime to develop three new UAV variants. India needs at least 20 squadrons (360 aircraft). 

Research and Development with Russia [ Images ]: The fifth generation Indo-Russian (PAK FA) fighter aircraft will be ready for induction by 2017-2020. At least 15 squadrons of these fighters will be required to replace MiG 29's and Mirages by 2025. 

Procuring atleast 200 more Sukhoi-30MKI fighter bombers: IAF needs to maintain atleast 500 Sukhois to maintain air supremacy.

Investing more resources into Light Combat Aircraft/Medium Combat Aircraft: IAF is all set to order 2-3 squadrons from HAL over the next few years. However, more time needs to be spent in making the MCA a success rather than just looking at the LCA. 

MRCA (MIG 21/27) Replacement: Via a Global RFP (request for proposal), the IAF is set to acquire 180 fighters from 2012 onwards to replace MiG-21s/27s and the competition is between Rafale, Grippen, F-16, F/A-18E/F and MiG-35 [ Images ]. 

History shows that the Indians use any technology platform for over 30-40 years and unless the IAF gets the go ahead to purchase the JSF or the F-22, there is no point in getting older technologies from any of the competing bidders.

Missiles: Agni V, Brahmos, Akash and Trishul may be sufficient for now but a new range of undetectable stealth missiles have to be developed for the IAF and navy by the DRDO. These new generations of missiles have to have tactical, surgical and strategic strike capabilities. 

Conclusion:

The Indian military and political leadership has to keep in mind two simple things. 

Diversity and democracy are tough to maintain. If India wants to be the flag bearer of these two principles in the eastern hemisphere, it has to maintain an independent and strong military.

A strong military cannot be maintained with discipline alone. Today, a strong military means state of the art equipment, steady supply of munitions and morale and most importantly reconnaissance, research and 2nd/3rd strike capabilities.

To counter a giant like China which is constantly trying to find a chink in our armour, we need to revisit Sun Tzu's Art of War and an interesting quote I found invaluable: 

"If your enemy is secure at all points, be prepared for him. 

If he is in superior strength, evade him. 

If your opponent is temperamental, seek to irritate him. 

Pretend to be weak, that he may grow arrogant. 

If he is taking his ease, give him no rest. 

If his forces are united, separate them. 

If sovereign and subject are in accord, put division between them. 

Attack him where he is unprepared, appear where you are not expected".

I hope the Indian leaders are listening.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

sancho said:


> On a helicopter?



I think author get carried away in excitement...


----------



## yuba

can anyone tell me when mrca trials will be over and when we should know the winner


----------



## gowthamraj

yuba said:


> can anyone tell me when mrca trials will be over and when we should know the winner



the winner should be announced in march 2011. . . if all goes well


----------



## yuba

if all goes well,famous last words thanxs


----------



## su-47

sancho said:


> On a helicopter?



LCH will be capable of carrying all those weapons, but not all at once! Otherwise it won't be able to lift off!


----------



## sancho

su-47 said:


> LCH will be capable of carrying all those weapons, but not all at once! Otherwise it won't be able to lift off!


I tend to belive the same as Tejas-MkII: 


Tejas-MkII said:


> I think author get carried away in excitement...


There is not a single combat helicopter that I know, that carries anti-radiation missiles and only some Russian heavy combat helicopters carries some bombs, but LCH isn't in that class. So lets say, very doubtful!


----------



## RPK

India demands $10 million from British military firm - dnaindia.com

New Delhi: India is asking British military firm BAE Systems to pay millions of dollars for the troubles it faced in assembling jet trainers bought from the firm.


In its demand for compensation, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) cites the difficulties faced in assembling the Hawk advanced jet trainers (AJT) which were bought for the Indian Air Force (IAF). Under the original contract of 2004, 42 of these single-engine aircraft were to be assembled by HAL and 24 to be delivered directly by BAE.

Several tools and equipment supplied by the British military firm had to be &#8220;reworked&#8221;, said a HAL source. &#8220;We faced plenty of problems with the entire programme&#8221; that delayed the assembling of the aircraft, the source added. The defence PSU had to &#8220;re-tool and re-design&#8221; many of the equipment supplied by BAE and there were issues with spare parts too which created trouble for HAL.

Because of the &#8220;unwanted trouble&#8221; that was &#8220;not mandated by contractual conditions&#8221;, the organisation has now asked BAE to pay it around $10.5 million, a sources said. Negotiations are under way between the supplier&#8217;s representatives and HAL officials in Bangalore, the source said. 

It is unusual for such a compensation to be sought by an Indian firm in a military contract. The contract with BAE took shape after two decades of negotiations. In a strong signal of its unhappiness with the firm, the IAF had last year issued a fresh tender for another global competition to buy a new batch of 57 advanced jet trainers. Originally, these were also to be bought from BAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## death

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) announced on the eve of the Rotary Wing Society of India's Heli-Power conference, that their joint venture company - the Helicopter Academy to Train by Simulation of Flying (HATSOFF) - was progressing on-schedule for the opening in mid-2010 of India's first Level D helicopter simulator training facility.

The CAE-built full-mission helicopter simulator for HATSOFF is currently en route to India following the completion of manufacturing and in-plant acceptance at CAE's facility in Montreal, Canada. The simulator is scheduled to arrive in Bangalore later this month to begin installation at the new HATSOFF helicopter training centre. The first cockpit for the simulator represents the Bell 412 helicopter, and is scheduled to be ready-for-training this summer


----------



## skyisthelimit

12 Feb 2010 8ak/CAE PR: CAE and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) announced on the eve of the Rotary Wing Society of India's Heli-Power conference, that their joint venture company - the Helicopter Academy to Train by Simulation of Flying (HATSOFF) - was progressing on-schedule for the opening in mid-2010 of India's first Level D helicopter simulator training facility.

The CAE-built full-mission helicopter simulator for HATSOFF is currently en route to India following the completion of manufacturing and in-plant acceptance at CAE's facility in Montreal, Canada. The simulator is scheduled to arrive in Bangalore later this month to begin installation at the new HATSOFF helicopter training centre. The first cockpit for the simulator represents the Bell 412 helicopter, and is scheduled to be ready-for-training this summer.

"We are excited about the creation of this new training centre that will serve the needs of helicopter operators in India," said Wing Commander (Retd) Chandra Dat Upadhyay, Chief Executive Officer of HATSOFF. "Simulation-based training is one of the best approaches for improving safety and operational efficiency, and the HATSOFF training centre will play a key role in producing skilled and mission-ready helicopter aircrews."

The CAE-built full-mission simulator en route to India features CAE's revolutionary roll-on/roll-off cockpit design, which enables cockpits representing various helicopter types to be used in the simulator. Beginning this summer, HATSOFF will offer comprehensive training to operators of the Bell 412 helicopter. Additional cockpits for the Indian Army/Air Force variant of the HAL-built Dhruv, the civil variant of the Dhruv, and the Eurocopter Dauphin will be added over the next year. 

The training centre will feature multimedia classrooms, computer-based training, brief/debrief facilities, and a training management information system. The CAE-built full-mission simulator for HATSOFF will feature a common motion system, vibration platform, and visual display system, and the four separate cockpit modules that can be used in the full-mission simulator. When a cockpit is not used in the full-mission simulator, it will be used as a fixed-based flight training device (FTD). The simulator will be certified to European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and Indian DGCA Level D, the highest qualification for flight simulators.

In Mar 2009 we covered HAL-CAE's announcement of the $60m JV and in Aug 2009 we covered CAE's contract to supply C130-J simulators to the IAF. 

8ak - Indian Defence News


----------



## manish123

The technical competence of DRDO is illustrated that they are again running to buy a new engine from snecma for LCH for a new tamasha lasting five years, thanks to our honest and farthinking politicians and babus who will not not make a single rupee, they are only interested in offbeat things like$$$ and euros. Enjoy for the next five years by being the laughing stock of the world ala kaveri. india the superpower of corruption


----------



## sudhir007

brf :: lohpage.jpg picture by cybersurg - Photobucket


----------



## Cityboy

lolz manish..you r right..corruption is our major problem..


----------



## marcos98

*MBDA India chief says plans to upgrade India's fighters*

NEW DELHI (Reuters) - European defence group MBDA on Tuesday said it plans to upgrade India's Jaguar and Mirage 2000 fighters and also develop missiles with an India research unit.

"India is the biggest market for us globally," Loic Piedevache, India country head, MBDA, told Reuters. "We are looking to consolidate our position."

MBDA, which is a leader in manufacturing missiles, is a venture of European aerospace group EADS, Britain's BAE Systems and Italy's Finmeccanica.

Piedevache said the company plans to upgrade more than 100 Jaguars with the latest Asraam missiles, to replace the older Magic missiles.

MBDA also plans to upgrade more than 50 Mirage 2000 fighters.

"We are looking to expand in India," he said. "We are working with big private groups and we are working with SMEs."

The company is also working with the Indian government's defence research unit to develop surface-to-air missiles, he said.


----------



## sancho

marcos98 said:


> MBDA also plans to upgrade more than 50 Mirage 2000 fighters.


Would be interesting to know if they should get Asraam, or Mica? My fav would be a licence production of Python 5 for Jags, M2K and LCAs.
We also bought (and maybe buy more) Spyder SAM from Israel, which uses the same missile, also LCA will get Israeli radar and HMS, so why not this missile too? 
Python V/Astra would be a very good combo imo!


----------



## marcos98

EXCLUSIVE: IAF An-32 Upgrade Begins This Month, First Batch To Ukraine Soon
LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: IAF An-32 Upgrade Begins This Month, First Batch To Ukraine Soon





Following the inter-governmental contral that was signed on June 15 last year, the first batch of Indian An-32 tactical airlifters will leave leave for Kiev, Ukraine this month, while overhaul continues at the Base Repair Depot-1 in Kanpur. A total of 105 An-32s will be upgraded under the contract with Antonov Aeronautical Complex. I met officials from Antonov this week at DefExpo and got a brief on the upgrade programme.

Each of the 105 An-32s earmarked for the upgrade will be integrated with an tactical air collision avoidance system, ground proximity warning system, satellite navigation console, distance measuring equipment, new and upgraded radio altimeters, a whole new radar with two new large multifunction displays in the cockpit, a brand new oxygen handling and supply system, and most visibly, improved seats for crew members! A total of 25 new elements form a part of the upgrade. An Indian crew will station itself in the Ukraine starting next month and will remain there for a five-year period to test the upgraded fleet.

Antonov is also pitching its An-74 to the Navy, IAF and Coast Guard, and is holding discussions with HAL about system outsourcing.


----------



## sricharannaidu

in 1965 war with pakistan india lost 60-75 aircrafts while pskiatan lost 20 aircrats what is the problem with indian airforce at that time?


----------



## karan.1970

A large majority of the indian losses were on ground kills in PAF bombing sorties..


----------



## sudhir007

> 21 Feb 2010 8ak: Calling it a historic moment, Orville Prins, Vice President, Business Development, Lockheed Martin, India told Manu Sood, Editor, 8ak.in (watch video) that when India gets delivery of its first C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft, it will be the first military plane sold to India by the U.S. The Indian government, he revealed, is considering a follow on order of another six of these aircraft. While no definite time frame can be given as to when will the new contract will be signed, Mr Prins hinted that this could be after the IAF gets delivery and is satisfied with the first plane. He said that the IAF can expect to get an early delivery of the first plane in Dec 2010 or Jan 2011 as against the contracted date of Feb 2011. Adding further he said that delivery coinciding with Aero India 2011 would be highly desirable.
> 
> The additional order for six aircrafts will be part of the US$1.05 billion contract for six C-130J transport aircraft signed between India and the U.S. using the FMS route in 2008, which gave India an option to increase the aircraft order to 12.
> 
> The IAF is keen to buy the aircraft because of its ability to land and take off even in improvised or short airfields, and without lights. What has also impressed the IAF top brass is the performance of the J model in Hot and Humid conditions, which can reduce the useful load of older Hercules or similar transport aircraft by 50-60&#37;.
> 
> The C-130J Super Hercules is the newest version of the U.S. Air Force's primary cargo- and personnel-transport aircraft, the C-130 Hercules. The plane is externally similar in appearance to the older C-130E Hercules. But the J version features new Rolls-Royce turboprop engines with composite propeller blades that generate 29 percent more thrust while increasing fuel efficiency by 15 percent. It has digital avionics, including head-up displays for each pilot, is far more reliable and requires only three crewmembers.
> 
> Length 112 ft 9 in. / 34.37 m
> 
> Height 38 ft 9 in. / 11.81 m
> 
> Wingspan 132 ft 7 in. / 40.38 m
> 
> Horizontal tail span 52 ft 8 in. / 6.05 m
> 
> Power Plant Four Rolls-Royce AE2100D3 4,591 phsp turboprop engines, Dowty R391, 6-blade propellers all composite
> 
> Maximum take-off weight 164,000 lb / 74,390 kg
> 
> Maximum payload* (2.5 g) 48,000 lb / 21,770 kg
> 
> Maximum cruise speed 355 KTAS / 660 km / hr
> 
> Landing/take-off ground roll (typical assault mission) 1,500 ft / 460 m
> 
> Payload* at 500 n. mi /926 km - USAF operations 47,000 lb ** / 21,329 kg; 2,100 n. mi / 3,890 km
> 
> Range with 35,000 lb/24,690 kg - USAF operations 2,900 n. mi ** / 5,375 kg
> 
> Cargo compartment length 55 feet (15 feet longer than the C-130J-Short)
> 
> * With wing relief fuel
> 
> ** MIL-C-5011A reserves and no wing foam
> 
> Specifications courtesy Lockheed Martin
> 
> http://www.8ak.in/8ak_india_defence...c130j-super-hercules-transport-aircraft-.html


----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: Images: IAF's Fire Power Demo In Pokhran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

that's really hot. . .


----------



## sricharannaidu

does india have any bomber plane?


----------



## gowthamraj

ya currently an-32 is used for tat role


----------



## sudhir007

*MiG-27s grounded, IAF orders checks idrw.org*

IAF has &#8220;grounded&#8221; its MiG-27 fleet for checks after one of the `swing-wing&#8217; strike fighters crashed in West Bengal on February 16. Preliminary reports indicate the `failure of low-pressure turbine blades&#8217;, which is not in the realm of day-to-day servicing and maintenance, led to the mishap.

Incidentally, the over 100 MiG-27MLs in the IAF fleet were hardly flown in 2005-2006 after it was found that their R-29 engines were causing a large number of accidents.

The MiG-27 crash last week was soon followed by a MiG-21 going down near Bagdogra in West Bengal on February 20, as reported earlier. Ageing MiG variants, which constitute the bulk of India&#8217;s combat fleet, shoddy maintenance and inadequate training to rookie pilots, have all contributed to the high crash rate in IAF.

IAF chief Air Chief Marshal P V Naik, on his part, said, &#8220;For us, the accidents are not only a matter of grave concern, but they also pain us deeply since lives are lost.&#8221;

Maintaining that IAF is constantly taking steps to minimize mishaps, he said, &#8220;Accidents are bound to happen. Nobody has ever had zero accidents. But we, as an organisation, must ensure that the operational efficiency and morale is not degraded.&#8221;


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## manish123

shame that the MMRCA deal is taking so long while on the other hand we are loosing fighters. shame shame MMS


----------



## manish123

Can anybody tell me when the first flight of LCH is going to take place. This something that we must all track inspite of all dust being thrown by politicians in our eyes


----------



## sudhir007

manish123 said:


> Can anybody tell me when the first flight of LCH is going to take place. This something that we must all track inspite of all dust being thrown by politicians in our eyes



Most proberly this week or Ist week of next month


----------



## manish123

I hope it is true since DRDO has been lying for one year about this and hiding the fact that that the shakti engine is underpowered because of excessive weight of the LCH.


----------



## DMLA

Chindits: Video: IAF's Vayu Shakti On Feb 28th

Check out the Vayu Shakti official invite!! I would easily have given a million to attend!!!


----------



## DMLA

From PTI



> New Delhi, Feb 24 (PTI) The Indian Air Force has initiated the process to procure 181 basic trainer jets for training its rookie pilots, the Government said today.
> 
> "Request for Proposals have been floated for procuring 75 basic trainer aircraft on multi-vendor basis and 106 aircraft will be built by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL)," Defence Minister A K Antony said in written reply to Rajya Sabha.
> 
> The IAF is procuring these aircraft for replacing the fleet of HPT-32, which were grounded after a fatal air crash on July 31 last year.
> 
> "IAF decided to ground its fleet of HPT-32s till certain modifications were carried out by HAL to ensure safety and airworthiness of the aircraft," the Minister added.
> 
> HPT-32s, also known as Deepak, were being used for induction-level flying training for young pilots at the Air Force Academy in Dindigul, Andhra Pradesh.



fullstory


----------



## marcos98

*India, France to sign Mirage upgrade deal*

India is set to sign a $2.2-billion deal with France to upgrade its fleet of Mirage 2000 fighters ahead of an expected visit by President Nicolas Sarkozy later this year.

The upgrade deal, which had been hanging fire for the past two years due to differences over the price, is likely to be concluded shortly after final negotiations, top Defence Ministry sources said.

The upgrade, which will give the aircraft new radar systems, a new weapon suite, missiles, electronic warfare system and modern electronic warfare, is crucial for the India Air Force as it would also give its most potent fighter an extension in service life. The deal will upgrade 51of the fighters in the IAF&#8217;s inventory which proved their mettle during the Kargil war by delivering precision-guided bombs.

Air Chief Marshal P V Naik has said that a team will shortly be arriving from Paris to carry out the commercial negotiations. However, top Defence ministry sources said that the deal will finally be inked to coincide with Sarkozy&#8217;s visit, dates for which are still to be finalised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

> The request for proposal (RFP) or tender, for the avionics upgrade of the Indian Air Force (IAF)'s Russian medium-lift twin-engine utility Mi-17 helicopters, has been issued to American Honeywell, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), and the Russian State Export Agency. The 100 million dollar upgrade would primarily be a cockpit upgrade in the almost two-decade old choppers, where state of the art LCD screen, touch screen and other features would be installed in the cockpit, so as to reduce attention of the pilot from the cockpit.
> 
> Around 100 Mi-17 helicopters will be fitted with the new generation avionics. Since the engines would not be changed or upgraded, therefore life of the helicopter is not expected to increase, said a source.
> 
> The choppers are primarily used for troop insertion/extraction, casualty evacuation, logistic supply, search and rescue, reconnaissance and observation, in high altitude areas like Siachen Glacier and have also been part of UN missions abroad,



source: Chindits


----------



## gowthamraj

guys now watch dd national. it about iaf modernization


----------



## RPK

PIB Press Release

*Acquisition of c-17 Globe Master  III Aircraft *

Government proposes to get 10 C-17 Globe master  III giant strategic aircraft from US and sent a letter of request to the US Government. The proposal to procure C-17 Globemaster II aircraft from the US Government to meet the strategic airlift requirement of Indian Air Force was approved by the Defence Acquisition Council on October 19, 2009. The Letter of Request was issued to the United States Government on January 01, 2010. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri A Elavarasan in Rajya Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Code Name ?World Record?

*Code Name &#8220;World Record&#8221;*

The Indian Air Force&#8217;s Eastern Air Command recently claimed to have created a world record by hosting an Adventure Festival where the highest number of people participated.
A total of 10,547 people participated in the 11 adventure disciplines, ranging from parajumps, parasailing, paragliding, hot air balloon, boating, rappelling, cycle expedition, organised simultaneously in separate places across the region over a period of 10 days.
Around 4,700 air warriors, personnel from Army, BSF, CRPF, Meghalaya police, civil administration, school children, NCC cadets and general public participated in the events.


----------



## RPK

President honours air force combat units

*President honours air force combat units *

President Pratibha Patil Tuesday honoured two premier combat units of the Indian Air Force at a ceremony at the Jodhpur airbase. 

She conferred the presidential standards to the 49 squadron and 107 helicopter unit. 


'These two units have put in tremendous effort ... in pursuit of excellence and set an example for others,' Patil said. A fly past by MiG-21, Jaguar, SU-30 jets enthralled the audience at the ceremony


----------



## RPK

PIB Press Release

*Upgradation of existing fleet of fighter aircraft *

RAJYA SABHA 

The Government has signed a contract for upgrade of the MiG-29 aircraft with M/s Russian Aircraft Corporation (RAC MiG) on March 07, 2008. The total cost of the contract is USD 964,082,937.46. The MiG-29 aircraft upgrade is planned in two phases namely Design & Development phase in Russia followed by series upgrade in India. 

The Government has signed a contract for ugpradation of AN-32 aircraft with M/s Spets Techno Export, Ukraine on June 15, 2009. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri Gireesh Kumar Sanghi in Rajya Sabha today. 

PK / RAJ


----------



## sudhir007

Acquisition of c-17 Globe Master ? III Aircraft idrw.org

Government proposes to get 10 C-17 Globe master  III giant strategic aircraft from US and sent a letter of request to the US Government. The proposal to procure C-17 Globemaster II aircraft from the US Government to meet the strategic airlift requirement of Indian Air Force was approved by the Defence Acquisition Council on October 19, 2009. The Letter of Request was issued to the United States Government on January 01, 2010.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri A Elavarasan in Rajya Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

I dnt understand why IAF want C-17 it is very expansive plane why not IAF want to go AN-124-150 it is better plane more range, more payload capacity (*An-124-150? Maximum payload. 120 tonnes. 150 tonnes. Flight range (with maximum payload). 4600 kilometers. 5200 kilometers. Flying service life. 24 years*) 1/2 price tag around $70-100M weather C-17 come at around $220M.

As per wiki
An-124


> Crew: 6
> Capacity: 88 passengers
> Payload: 150,000 kg (330,000 lb)
> Length: 68.96 m (226 ft 3 in)
> Wingspan: 73.3 m (240 ft 5 in)
> Height: 20.78 m (68 ft 2 in)
> Wing area: 628 m&#178; (6,760 sq ft)
> Empty weight: 175,000 kg (385,000 lb)
> Loaded weight: 405,000 kg (893,000 lb)
> Useful load: 230,000 kg (508,000 lb)
> Max takeoff weight: 405,000 kg (893,000 lb)
> Powerplant: 4&#215; Ivchenko Progress D-18T turbofans, 229.5 kN (51,600 lbf) each
> Performance
> 
> Maximum speed: 865 km/h (467 kn (537 mph))
> Cruise speed: 800-850 km/h (430 kn (490 mph))
> Range: 5,400 km (2,900 nm, 3,360 mi (5,410 km))
> Service ceiling: 12,000 m (35,000 ft)
> Wing loading: 365 kg/m&#178; (74.7 lb/sq ft)
> Thrust/weight: 0.41
> 
> 
> *&#1040;n-124-100&#1052;-150*
> 92 tons of cargo = 7,500 km (4,050 nmi)
> 113 tons of cargo = 5,925 km (3,199 nmi)
> 120 tons of cargo = 5,400 km (2,916 nmi)
> 122 tons of cargo = 5,250 km (2,835 nmi)



C-17 Globemaster


> Crew: 3: 2 pilots, 1 loadmaster
> Capacity:
> 
> 102 troops with standard centerline seats or
> 134 troops with palletized seats or
> 36 litter and 54 ambulatory patients or
> Cargo, such as an M1 Abrams tank
> Payload: 170,900 lb (77,519 kg) of cargo distributed at max over 18 463L master pallets or a mix of palletized cargo and vehicles
> Length: 174 ft (53 m)
> Wingspan: 169.8 ft (51.75 m)
> Height: 55.1 ft (16.8 m)
> Wing area: 3,800 ft&#178; (353 m&#178
> Empty weight: 282,500 lb (128,100 kg)
> Max takeoff weight: 585,000 lb (265,350 kg)
> Powerplant: 4&#215; Pratt & Whitney F117-PW-100 turbofans, 40,440 lbf (180 kN) each
> Fuel capacity: 35,546 US gal (134,556 L)
> Performance
> 
> Cruise speed: Mach 0.76 (450 knots, 515 mph, 830 km/h)
> Range: 2,420 nmi[98] (2,785 mi, 4,482 km)
> Service ceiling: 45,000 ft (13,716 m)
> Max wing loading: 150 lb/ft&#178; (750 kg/m&#178
> Minimum thrust/weight: 0.277
> Runway requirement: 3,500 ft (1,064 m) long by 90 ft (27.4 m) wide

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

An-124

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

Minister Confirms India's Request To Buy U.S. C-17s - Defense News

NEW DELHI - It is official now that India will buy American-made C-17 Globemaster III transport aircraft on a government-to-government basis. The Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony told the Indian parliament on March 10 that a letter of request has been issued to Washington.

"The proposal to procure C-17 Globemaster III aircraft from the U.S. government to meet the strategic airlift requirement of the Indian Air Force was approved by the Defence Acquisition Council on Oct. 19, 2009," he said. "The letter of request was issued to the United States government on Jan. 1."

The $1.7 billion C-17 deal, likely to be finalized this year, would be the second largest deal for Boeing in India. Early last year, New Delhi signed a $2.1 billion agreement to buy eight P-8 maritime patrol aircraft from Boeing.

Boeing said in a statement Jan. 8 that the U.S. government had received from India a letter of request about a potential purchase of 10 C-17 military transport aircraft, Defense News reported.

Currently, the Indian military has to rely mainly on Russian-made An-32s, which form the bulk of its transport fleet, for lifting of troops and other logistic assignments. The Indian Air Force also has Russian-made Il-76 transport aircraft. The service has ordered six U.S. C-130J Hercules aircraft, and more acquisitions are planned in the near future.

In mid-2009, India signed a $400 million contract with Ukrainian military export agency Ukrspetsexport to upgrade 100 Soviet-built cargo An-32 cargo aircraft.

Of 118 An-32 transport aircraft acquired in the early 1980s, only 100 remain. The others were lost in accidents.

The Indian military needs to augment its capacity for quickly airlifting troops to strengthen its force on the Pakistani border, to fight terrorism and low-intensity warfare, and to face the perception of a growing threat at the Sino-Indian border, a senior Indian Defence Ministry official said.


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> I dnt understand why IAF want C-17 it is very expansive plane why not IAF want to go AN-124-150 it is better plane more range, more payload capacity (*An-124-150? Maximum payload. 120 tonnes. 150 tonnes. Flight range (with maximum payload). 4600 kilometers. 5200 kilometers. Flying service life. 24 years*) 1/2 price tag around $70-100M weather C-17 come at around $220M.



Hi sudhir007, I also say that from the cost/performance point of view the C17 is not the best choice for us and the fact that even the US lease the AN 124 from time to time, speakes for itself. Also I see the new IL 476 (modernised and streched version of the IL 76) as the main competitior for C17, because it is pretty much in the same class (~60t payload, to 77t and similar range), but it is not deniable that the addition of C17 will give some advantages to IAF.

First of all, the C17 needs only a crew of 3, whereas the Russian aircrafts needs at least double as much. Also it can take off and land from rough airstrips, that are only 1000m long. The IL76 MD90 that we have now needs 1300m and the An 124 needs even 2300 to 2800m for older versions.

Also the C17 is the only available aircraft at the moment, the IL 476 is expected to be availabe from 2012 on and the new production of An124 will only start by 2011 and don't forget that Antonov is an Ukrainian company, so there are some problems between them and the Russians about the An 124 too.
The most important advantage imo although is, that with the addition of C17, IAF transport fleet will not rely on Russia only. As we see in the past it is not always that easy to get spares and if problems come up, the whole fleet will be grounded. If we split the fleet in Russian and western, we will be on the safer side.


----------



## sancho

P.S.:

*Size comparison IL 76 and IL 476:*







*Military transport aircraft of Russia and the US:*






Note: IL 106 is cancelled AFAIK and IL 214 is the Russian name of MRTA.


*Models of the new Russian transport fleet shown at MAKS 2009*
(from left to right, IL476, IL 112 and IL 214/MRTA):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fighting thunder

sir bcz of india . pakistan has to spend alot on defence to cop up with india bcz if not then u all know what will happen 

in reply to india pakistan has to test the nukes jst only to cope with india where as the public they are being crushed on both side


----------



## fighting thunder

bbc have always promoted anti china and anti pakistan element the no of people who r living their life on footpath is in billion when seen in india where as when seen china and pakistan the number is in few thousands which is also a great concern


----------



## jbond197

fighting thunder said:


> bbc have always promoted anti china and anti pakistan element the no of people who r living their life on footpath is in billion when seen in india where as when seen china and pakistan the number is in few thousands which is also a great concern



So now you mean to say that almost whole Indian public is living on footpath.. its true that one don't need to be genius to make such comments.. 

What are your source of this information? please share to enlighten all the indians who are living on foot path..


----------



## skyisthelimit

shchinese said:


> good news indeed.
> 
> the more you spend, the poorer your people will be. those money could have been better spend to improve your health care/education/roads and etc.
> 
> 120+ fighters changes nothing, your capital is within our guided rocket's operational range. keep this in mind, that is the most important factors to consider.
> 
> there is only choice for india: stop being the neo-nazi in asia, stop fighting with all its neighbor countries.



Bro,

you are on defence forum where topics related to defence are discussed....you always have this poverty, health, sanity, etc to talk about.....if you are sensible to understand what kind of forum is this....then its not expected from you to keep nagging and repeating such things again and again....

we all indians dont have any qualms in accepting that we have our share of poor population ..... but we are progressing economically as well....and they will also get benefited, but it will take some time....

you dont need to come like a circus announcer with your mike and speaker all the time and blowing our ears out with such issues...

you need to focus more on the atrocities which your citizens are facing under the communist rule....


----------



## jha

@ fighting thunder

come out of the shell big boy.....talking about people living on footpath in india and comparing their numbers with those living in pakistan will not help you and pakistan...it is a shame for every country where people cant afford house to live in...bottom line is whether the country is trying to improve the conditions of less fortunate...india is trying its bit..hopefully pakistan is also (you know better about the conditions in your country )

this is your only second post, so welcome and keep your eyes open ...its a great forum and dont let your hate towards india come in between you having some fruitful discussion..


----------



## jha

skyisthelimit said:


> Bro,
> 
> you are on defence forum where topics related to defence are discussed....you always have this poverty, health, sanity, etc to talk about.....if you are sensible to understand what kind of forum is this....then its not expected from you to keep nagging and repeating such things again and again....
> 
> we all indians dont have any qualms in accepting that we have our share of poor population ..... but we are progressing economically as well....and they will also get benefited, but it will take some time....
> 
> you dont need to come like a circus announcer with your mike and speaker all the time and blowing our ears out with such issues...
> 
> you need to focus more on the atrocities which your citizens are facing under the communist rule....



and you need to focus on to whom you are replying..stop feeding the trolls..


----------



## Chanakyaa

for indians :

1. Plz dont answer questions which are not intended to be answered and the person questioning is not actually interested in ur answer.

2. Schinese is a great poster, he has certain exceptional capabilities and if u try NOT to mingle with him u'll not fall in the never ending debate.

3. Schinese sir, right from the first post of urs in the thread substiute china with india and u'll be surprised to see how similar our positions are.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thebrownguy

shchinese has been banned since quite some time now!!
Whats goin on?


----------



## razgriz19

Indian AF To Buy 12 AgustaWestland AW101 Helos - Defense News


----------



## Luftwaffe

indian members i found this...what are the designations of this planes?


----------



## Trichy

luftwaffe said:


> indian members i found this...what are the designations of this planes?



the right one is looks like old MiG-27


----------



## sancho

luftwaffe said:


> indian members i found this...what are the designations of this planes?


This is what I could find out, the left one is a model of the BAE P106B, a cranked delta wing design with canards, which was proposed to HAL/NAL in the early stage of LCA development. It was offered at the same time to Saab too, which used this influence to develop the Gripen. HAL rejected this design, because they couldn't find enough advantages especially of the canards and moved on with the actual design. Maybe the increase of RCS that the canards causes was one reason, because the LCA is designed with a very low RCS in mind (small size, high ammount of composites).











The right one is the HAL HF 73, a prototype of a strike fighter developed after the Marut. HAL build even a flying prototype, but the program was cancelled after a crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*Indian helicopter deal saves 4,000 jobs in UK*

The jobs of up to 4,000 UK workers were secured when AgustaWestland revealed that it had won a 560 million (&#163;510 million) contract to supply helicopters to India.


Westland will build 12 AW101s for the Indian Air Force, which will be used for transporting the countrys Prime Minister, President and other VIPs.


The helicopters, called Merlins by the British Armed Forces, will be built at Westlands factory in Yeovil and the contract is a boost for the struggling programme. The government said last December that it would scrap a long-term plan to buy up to 70 medium-lift helicopters for the Armed Forces and instead purchase 22 Chinooks from Boeing. The Merlin had been a favourite to win the Ministry of Defence (MoD) order and the cancellation had raised questions over the future of the Yeovil facility.


Westland is building 62 smaller Wildcat helicopters as part of a &#163;1 billion contract with the MoD, but it now needs export orders to keep the AW101 production line open. Defence officials had raised the prospect of it becoming little more than a repair shop for the UKs existing fleet of helicopters if such orders could not be won.


Howard Wheeldon, strategist at BGC Partners, the broker, said: "This is very good news for British jobs, not just at Westland but thousands of suppliers in this country. And this is potentially only the start of a relationship with India as they could take more 101s."


Westland has built 70 Merlins for the UK and has won orders to supply Portugal and Denmark. The factory is also building AW101 helicopters for Italy and other, unnamed, countries.


The AW101 had been selected to replace the ageing fleet of US presidential helicopters, but the deal was scrapped last year amid rising costs. Westland hopes to rejoin the running for that contract, where it is likely go up against Sikorskys S92, the helicopter it was competing against in India.


The Indian deal comes as AgustaWestland strengthens its ties with the country. Last month it signed a partnership with Tata & Sons, which owns Jaguar Land Rover, to build its AW119 helicopter in India.


----------



## RPK

*Mission Seven Summits by Indian Air Force *

PIB Press Release

IAF team consisting of five air warriors has successfully returned after hoisting the Indian tricolour and the IAF flag on top of the highest peak of South American continent &#8211; Mt Aconcagua(6962mts). The expedition was part of the IAF Mission Seven Summit&#8217; in which air warriors plan to attempt the highest peaks of all seven continents. The team had to negotiate long treks of 8-9 hours through the dry, treacherous, barren and dusty mountains. Strong winds and chilled factor made the things difficult. 

Admiring the spirit of the team, the expedition was flagged-in by Air Mshl J N Burma, Air Officer-in-Charge Administration (AOA) in a befitting ceremony in Air Head Quarters on 11 Mar 2010. Wg Cdr R C Tripathi, leader of the Mission Seven Summit handed over the Ice-Axe containing Tricolor and IAF flag to the AOA to mark the flag-in ceremony. Other members of the expedition were Wg Cdr Jai Kishan, Sqn Ldr Namit Rawat, JWO Nikku Choudhury and JWO Suresh Pal.


----------



## RPK

fullstory

*2 IAF personnel killed in explosion*

Jodhpur, Mar 16 (PTI) Two Indian Air Force personnel were killed in an explosion at the Air Force station here today when they were changing the tyre of a fire fighting equipment.

According to Defence PRO Lt. Col. N.N.Joshi, Warrant Officer S. Pandey and a Sergeant H. Singh were changing the tyre of the high quality Crash Fire Tender, which is used to douse the fire at the Air Force station and aircraft when it burst leaving both seriously injured. They were taken to the hospital where they succumbed to their injuries.

Joshi said an investigation would be conducted into the incident. "We need to know the reason how it happened as it is very rare occurrence", he added.


----------



## RPK

*IAF selects 147 pilots from Landran college*

BY : EXPRESS NEWS SERVICE
The Indian Air Force (IAF) has selected 147 engineering students in its flying pilot branch under fast track selection (FST) process conducted at the Chandigarh Group of Colleges (CGC) campus in Landran village near here. 
As many as 500 students from different institutes in Punjab, Haryana, New Delhi and Himachal Pardesh had participated in the two-day drive, which concluded on Wednesday.


IAF selects 147 pilots from Landran college idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Diagrams Of The Light Combat Helicopter Cockpit


----------



## sudhir007

India [ Images ] has undertaken a major project with Ukraine to upgrade its AN-32 transport aircraft, the lifeline of the armed forces in parts of Jammu and Kashmir [ Images ] and the Northeast, with the first batch of the planes in Kiev for extension of their technical life by another 15-20 years.

Five of the planes, which are often called 'Beasts of Burden', are undergoing modernisation work in the Ukrainian capital since early this month as part of a $400 million accord under which their payload-carrying capacity will also be increased, IAF officials said in New Delhi [ Images ] on Sunday.

The fleet of 105 aircraft, inducted since mid-80s, will be upgraded under the agreement reached between India and Ukraine in June last year.

Their modernisation was required as they were nearing the end of their technical life of around 25 years, the officials said.

The upgrades will help in increasing payload carrying capacity of the aircraft from around 6.7 tonnes to 7.5 tonnes, they said.

Under the agreement, the first 40 aircraft will be upgraded in Ukraine whereas the remaining 65 will be upgraded at IAF's Base Repair Depot in Kanpur.

The aircraft will also be fitted with equipment like air collision avoidance system, ground proximity warning system, satellite navigation system, distance measuring equipment, upgraded radio altimeters and improved seats for crew members, they said.

The AN-32s are considered to be the lifeline of Indian armed forces in Ladakh in Jammu and Kashmir and parts of the Northeast, where troops heavily depend on supplies dropped by the aircraft for their survival.

The aircraft was especially designed by erstwhile USSR as per the Indian specifications of operating at altitudes above 3,500 metres in its hilly terrain.
The aircraft is also used in bombing roles by Agra-based 'Striking Yaks' squadron and para-dropping operations of both the Army and the IAF. 

IAF AN-32 planes in Ukraine for upgrades: Rediff.com India News


----------



## Johny D

*IAF to carry out air-to-air exercises with France, UK *

NEW DELHI: Expanding its ties with global air powers, the Indian Air Force will carry out air-to-air exercises with France and United Kingdom this year. 

"Firstly, the 'Garud' series exercise with the French would be held in France in June and the 'Indradhanush' series with the British Royal Air Force would be held at the Kalaikunda air base in West Bengal in October," Defence Ministry sources said here. 

At the fourth edition of the 'Garud', IAF will be represented by its air superiority Sukhoi-30 fighter jets and the Il-76 heavy-lift transport aircraft in the aerial wargames with France. 

"The Il-78 mid-air refuelling aircraft, which have helped in expanding the strategic reach of the IAF, are also likely to join the Indian contingent there," they added. 

The French side is expected to field its latest Rafale fighters and various versions of the Mirage-200 fighters, sources said. 

The Rafale is being offered by the French to the IAF for its requirements for the USD 11 billion contract for 126 multi-role combat aircraft. 

The first Indo-French exercise was held in 2003 at the Gwalior air base and the second one was organised in France in 2005. The third was held at Kalaikunda air base in 2007.

IAF to carry out air-to-air exercises with France, UK - India - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

*IAF chief visits UK to strengthen defence ties*

Last Updated: Mar 23, 2010 
NEW DELHI
(PTI): In a bid to strengthen defence ties and resolve pending issues, Air Chief Marshal P V Naik was on a three day visit to the United Kingdom where he discussed the ongoing military cooperation between the two countries.

During the visit (March 15 to 18), the air chief met British Minister for Defence (Equipment and Support) Quentin Davies and discussed about the military hardware cooperation and other issues, IAF officials said here Monday.

India has received various military equipments from the UK including the Jaguar deep-penetration fighters and the recently purchased Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers (AJTs).

Officials said one aim of the visit was to "resolve pending issues through dialogue and understanding."

The two countries are also likely to have discussed issues pertaining to the purchase of an additional 57 Hawks as there were certain problems between the two sides regarding the price quoted by the UK-based aircraft manufacturer BAE Systems.

India had signed a deal with the UK in 2004 for purchasing 66 Hawks, of which 24 were to be built in Britain and the rest were to be license-produced at Hindustan Aeronautics Limited facilities in Bangalore.

To meets its additional pilot training requirements it has plans of procuring 57 more Hawks.

The UK is also part of the four-country consortium offering the Eurofighter Combat jets to the IAF for its requirement of 126 multi-role combat aircraft.

The two countries will also carry out an air-to-air exercise codenamed 'Indradhanush' in October this year at the Kalaikunda air base in West Bengal.

ACM Naik also met British Chief of Defence Staff, Air Chief Marshal Sir Jock Stirrup and had detailed interactions with his British counterpart Air Chief Marshal Sir Stephen Dalton, officials said.

The air chief also visited Royal Air Force bases at Coningsby, Cranwell and Waddington.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Goa puts air raid warning system in place*

Panaji, March 22 (IANS) The Goa government has put in place *a warning system to alert the state administration ahead of an enemy air raid*, Goa Governor Shivender Singh Sidhu told the state legislative assembly Monday.

Delivering his inaugural address to the budget session of the state assembly, Sidhu also spoke about the efforts taken to revamp the civil defence set up in the state.

*"Two towns of Panaji and Mormugao have been declared as category two civil defence towns and have been connected to the naval operations room, INS Gomantak, Vasco on hotline for receiving early air raid warnings during any emergency," Sidhu said.*

While Panaji is the state capital, the town of Mormugao, 35 km from here, has several vital installations, which include an international airport, a major commercial port and Indian Oil storage tanks.

"My government has declared both the districts of North Goa and South Goa as multi-hazardous districts and is considering revamping of the civil defence set up," Sidhu said.


----------



## RadyLeo

*India to get Second AWACS on Thursday*



India will receive another Israeli-made Phalcon Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AWACS) on Thursday, giving it the second 'eye in the sky' for enhanced surveillance that would virtually cover the entire nation.

The second AWACS *will arrive in Jamnagar in Gujarat* and will be deployed in Agra, IAF officials said here today. *With the arrival of the second AWACS, officials said the IAF can keep an eye on both the eastern and western front at the same time.* 

*"After the induction of the third system, we would be able to virtually cover the whole nation at one go," they added. 
*
The system, primarily used for detection of incoming hostile cruise missiles and aircraft from hundreds of kilometers away, can also direct air defence fighters during combat operations against enemy jets. It also helps detect troop build up across the borders.

 I'm lovin it.. Go Airforce 

Sorry guys No URL's allowed .. The cost of being a newbee I guess .. Its reported by PTI and the link is also up in Bharat Rakshak..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

here is the URL...

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Johny D

*India to get second AWACS on Thursday*

New Delhi, Mar 23 (PTI) India will receive another Israeli-made Phalcon Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AWACS) on Thursday, giving it the second 'eye in the sky' for enhanced surveillance that would virtually cover the entire nation.

The second AWACS will arrive in Jamnagar in Gujarat and will be deployed in Agra, IAF officials said here today.

With the arrival of the second AWACS, officials said the IAF can keep an eye on both the eastern and western front at the same time.

"After the induction of the third system, we would be able to virtually cover the whole nation at one go," they added.

The system, primarily used for detection of incoming hostile cruise missiles and aircraft from hundreds of kilometers away, can also direct air defence fighters during combat operations against enemy jets. It also helps detect troop build up across the borders

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## marcos98

*Thales chosen to modernise IFF for India&#8217;s MiG-29*
Thales chosen to modernise IFF for India?s MiG-29 - Thales Group

Thales has been awarded a contract by Russian Aircraft Corporation MiG (RSK-MiG) to deliver IFF1 Combined Interrogator Transponder (CIT) and Cryptographic National Secure Mode (NSM), for the retrofit of the MiG-29 multi-role fighter aircraft of the Indian Air Force. The first CIT will be delivered to RSK-MiG in 2010 and the first building block of a comprehensive secure identification capability in India mid-2011.

The IFF CIT equipment chosen in the TSB 2500 family offers a modern digital identification capability, compliant with the NATO Standard MKXA2modes. It will enable Indian Air Force MiG-29 fighter aircraft to be interoperable with western military aircrafts and so to avoid friendly fire. Moreover, the cryptographic mode will offer India a first national secure identification capability for protecting its own assets. According to the contract, Thales will deliver IFF for the whole Indian fleet of 63 MiG-29.

&#8220;This MiG-29 IFF retrofit perfectly illustrates the excellence of Thales&#8217;s IFF solutions for the modernisation of existing aircraft&#8221; said Patrice Caine, Vice President, in charge of RadioCom activities at Thales. &#8220;We think, that one of Thales&#8217;s missions is to provide our customers with solutions that can help them to be more efficient while ensuring a better protection. Thales&#8217;s IFF secure solution fully meets this goal&#8221;.

The TSB 2500 IFF Combined Interrogator Transponder is one of the most advanced systems compliant with the latest NATO and ICAO3 standards and regulations. It can securely operate either with cryptographic national mode or with the Mode 4 / Mode 5 NATO modes. More than 16,000 IFF equipments have been installed onboard more than one hundred types of platforms worldwide including airborne, ground and naval platforms.


----------



## yuvabharat

rpraveenkum said:


> *IAF selects 147 pilots from Landran college*
> 
> BY : EXPRESS NEWS SERVICE
> The Indian Air Force (IAF) has selected 147 engineering students in its flying pilot branch under fast track selection (FST) process conducted at the Chandigarh Group of Colleges (CGC) campus in Landran village near here.
> As many as 500 students from different institutes in Punjab, Haryana, New Delhi and Himachal Pardesh had participated in the two-day drive, which concluded on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> IAF selects 147 pilots from Landran college idrw.org



dont care about join em its like a suicide.Death awaits those who join IAF ,unreliable are those planes and we have the highest rate of deaths than anyother airforce
IAF's flawed training resulting in pilot shortage: CAG,Security Issues, News Analysis, India News Online
Pragmatic Euphony An apathetic IAF&#8211; some facts


----------



## Napalm

India lines up Israeli drones in race with Pak:
India lines up Israeli drones in race with Pak - India - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: New battlelines are being drawn for a spy drone versus spy drone face-off between India and Pakistan. Even as Islamabad continues to badger Washington to give it armed drones like `Predators', New Delhi is quietly working towards bolstering its fleet of reconnaissance and `killer' Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs).

In the latest such contract inked with Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) a few days ago, India has ordered a few more `Heron' MALE (medium-altitude, long endurance) drones, ground control systems and data terminals for around Rs 700 crore, defence ministry sources said on Thursday.

While India is currently way ahead of Pakistan in the drone race, armed UAVs in the hands of Pakistan could change the ballgame altogether. As it is, most of the US military goodies like F-16s that Pakistan is getting for the war on terror are meant more for waging conventional warfare rather than counter-terrorism.

While Pakistan has been after US to get `strategic' UAVs like `Predators', the latter has so far only agreed to supply `tactical' unarmed `Shadow' drones for intelligence-gathering missions.

`Predators' and `Reapers', controlled from hundreds of miles away through satellites, can unleash havoc with their `Hellfire' missiles, as is being witnessed in the ongoing American operations against Taliban in the ****** region.

The importance of UAVs in modern-day warfare cannot be overstated, both for their snooping as well as targeting capabilities. Indian armed forces are slowly but surely emerging as big-time drone operators, having inducted well over 100 UAVs since the 1999 Kargil conflict.

These primarily include Israeli ones like Searcher-II and Heron, as also some Harpy `killer' drones designed to detect and destroy enemy radars by functioning like cruise missiles.

Under the latest deal, Navy will now get two more Herons to add to its UAV fleet of eight Searcher-II and four Herons, which are being used for maritime surveillance up to 200 nautical miles.

There is also the ongoing Rs 1,163 crore joint IAI-DRDO project for NRUAVs (naval rotary UAVs) or unmanned helicopters operating from warship decks for advanced ISR (intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance) missions.

As reported by TOI earlier, Army is also going in for two more `troops' (8 birds each) of advanced Heron UAVs for Rs 1,118 crore after the Defence Acquisitions Council approved it in February 2009.

Apart from using UAVs for spying and directing precision-guided munitions, IAF is now looking to induct Israeli Harop `killer' UAVs from 2011 onwards. Like the Harpy, Harop drones are capable of loitering over targets before they explode into them. But what makes them more advanced is that they also have electro-optical sensors to make them capable of even hitting important enemy military installations like missile sites.

While Harpy and Harop are kamikaze UAVs which perish with the targets, Predators and Reapers are more like fighters since they return to their bases to get a fresh stock of missiles for new missions.

The next phase will be that of full-fledged UCAVs (combat UAVs) being currently developed to replace manned fighter jets for medium and long-range conventional or nuclear bombing missions.

India, on its part, has also set the indigenous ball rolling. After Nishant and Lakshya drones, DRDO is developing the `Rustom' MALE drones, with the Army keen to induct seven `troops' of them.

Moreover, as reported earlier, Army also wants to induct man-portable `mini' and `micro' UAVs for short-range surveillance and NBC (nuclear, biological, chemical) detection in the battlefield. Army, in fact, wants to induct these miniature spy drones right down to the battalion-level by 2017.


----------



## yuvabharat

Napalm said:


> India lines up Israeli drones in race with Pak:
> India lines up Israeli drones in race with Pak - India - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: New battlelines are being drawn for a spy drone versus spy drone face-off between India and Pakistan. Even as Islamabad continues to badger Washington to give it armed drones like `Predators', New Delhi is quietly working towards bolstering its fleet of reconnaissance and `killer' Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs).
> 
> In the latest such contract inked with Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) a few days ago, India has ordered a few more `Heron' MALE (medium-altitude, long endurance) drones, ground control systems and data terminals for around Rs 700 crore, defence ministry sources said on Thursday.
> 
> While India is currently way ahead of Pakistan in the drone race, armed UAVs in the hands of Pakistan could change the ballgame altogether. As it is, most of the US military goodies like F-16s that Pakistan is getting for the war on terror are meant more for waging conventional warfare rather than counter-terrorism.
> 
> While Pakistan has been after US to get `strategic' UAVs like `Predators', the latter has so far only agreed to supply `tactical' unarmed `Shadow' drones for intelligence-gathering missions.
> 
> `Predators' and `Reapers', controlled from hundreds of miles away through satellites, can unleash havoc with their `Hellfire' missiles, as is being witnessed in the ongoing American operations against Taliban in the ****** region.
> 
> The importance of UAVs in modern-day warfare cannot be overstated, both for their snooping as well as targeting capabilities. Indian armed forces are slowly but surely emerging as big-time drone operators, having inducted well over 100 UAVs since the 1999 Kargil conflict.
> 
> These primarily include Israeli ones like Searcher-II and Heron, as also some Harpy `killer' drones designed to detect and destroy enemy radars by functioning like cruise missiles.
> 
> Under the latest deal, Navy will now get two more Herons to add to its UAV fleet of eight Searcher-II and four Herons, which are being used for maritime surveillance up to 200 nautical miles.
> 
> There is also the ongoing Rs 1,163 crore joint IAI-DRDO project for NRUAVs (naval rotary UAVs) or unmanned helicopters operating from warship decks for advanced ISR (intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance) missions.
> 
> As reported by TOI earlier, Army is also going in for two more `troops' (8 birds each) of advanced Heron UAVs for Rs 1,118 crore after the Defence Acquisitions Council approved it in February 2009.
> 
> Apart from using UAVs for spying and directing precision-guided munitions, IAF is now looking to induct Israeli Harop `killer' UAVs from 2011 onwards. Like the Harpy, Harop drones are capable of loitering over targets before they explode into them. But what makes them more advanced is that they also have electro-optical sensors to make them capable of even hitting important enemy military installations like missile sites.
> 
> While Harpy and Harop are kamikaze UAVs which perish with the targets, Predators and Reapers are more like fighters since they return to their bases to get a fresh stock of missiles for new missions.
> 
> The next phase will be that of full-fledged UCAVs (combat UAVs) being currently developed to replace manned fighter jets for medium and long-range conventional or nuclear bombing missions.
> 
> India, on its part, has also set the indigenous ball rolling. After Nishant and Lakshya drones, DRDO is developing the `Rustom' MALE drones, with the Army keen to induct seven `troops' of them.
> 
> Moreover, as reported earlier, Army also wants to induct man-portable `mini' and `micro' UAVs for short-range surveillance and NBC (nuclear, biological, chemical) detection in the battlefield. Army, in fact, wants to induct these miniature spy drones right down to the battalion-level by 2017.


it always says we will be inducting somewhere in 2015 or 2020 but never says we will do it in 2 or 3years no fast approach always a slow approach by the time we get this our neighbors would already have very hi tech technology


----------



## sudhir007

*Parachute to hold IAF&#8217;s trainer plane if it falls! idrw.org*

In an attempt to revive the grounded fleet of Indian Air Force&#8217;s HPT-32 trainer aircraft, the Indian aerospace engineers have come out with a unique but dangerous idea. They have decided to fit the aircraft with a huge heavy-duty parachute to prevent its free fall in case an accident occurs.

The parachute will supposedly slow the aircraft down and lower it to the ground safely. As a result, the crew will survive, and the aircraft will escape with minor damage. But the experts feel the idea is bizarre and is unlikely to save the pilot&#8217;s life in case of emergency.

Headlines Today broke the news in August 2009 how the IAF had grounded its entire fleet of the basic trainer aircraft following a spate of fatal crashes. However, instead of dealing with the problem at hand and making a safer airplane, the government is now examining a desperately radical stop-gap measure that cannot guarantee the safety of pilots and still cost the government billions of rupees.

In technical terms, it is called a ballistic recovery system. But veteran pilots believe it is a terrible idea. Air Marshal A.K. Singh, the chairman of Military Advisory Council, said it showed how the authorities are completely out of ideas and paying the price for criminal negligence of flight training infrastructure.


----------



## booo

^instead they should put zero zero ejection seat first.


----------



## RPK

*IAF on look out for amphibious aircraft*

fullstory


New Delhi, Mar 28 (PTI) To keep an eye on uninhabited islands and carrying out search and rescue missions over the country's maritime zone, the Indian Air Force is planning to induct amphibious aircraft in its fleet.

"We are planning to procure six amphibious aircraft for reconnaissance of islands and search and rescue missions," IAF officials said here.

The process to procure the amphibious aircraft, which can take-off from and land on water, has already been initiated with the issuing of a a global Request for Information (RFI) by the Defence Ministry, they added.

"We also plan to use the aircraft for inter-island communication and rapid response duties during emergencies such as a tsunami or reaching out to people stranded on islands or ships in the sea," officials said.


----------



## RPK

*Lockhee asks IAF to pay for after-sales service*

As Indian Air Force gets ready to induct the first of its C-130J transport aircraft early next year, the US aerospace giant Lockheed Martin has assured India of full serviceability at all times - but at a price.

The offer from the American company may prove to be a boon to IAF which has been having massive serviceability problems with its Russian supplied short and medium haul transport aircraft which are forced to be grounded due to shortage of spares.

With IAF now poised to change its transport inventory from Russia to apparently US, the Lockheed Martin is offering 80 per cent serviceability for its C-130J transport aircraft enabling it to be operational at all times.

The military aircraft manufacturer has assured the IAF that it will ensure their six C-130J transport fleet is fit and ready for operations when the IAF requires it badly.

For that, the firm has offered to maintain a 80 per cent serviceability of the four-engine turboprop military transport aircraft, bought by India in 2007 at a cost of USD 1 billion for its Special Forces operations. 

After decades of flying Russian aircraft, India recently signed major contracts with the US firm for supply of these aircraft for special operations. The company is hoping that New Delhi would increase its orders to make Hercules as the main stay of the IAF transport fleet replacing the ageing Russian AN-32 aircraft.

The first of the six C-130J currently under production at the Lockheed Martin's facility in Marietta near here is scheduled for delivery by February 2011 and these would be based at IAF's Hindon air base just outside the capital New Delhi.

"We have offered India a sustainment package for the six C-130Js on the basis of performance of the fleet itself. We have said that the IAF pay us for the after sales support of spares and maintenance on the basis of an assured 80 per cent serviceability of the fleet. If the performance is lesser than what is assured, a penalty can be imposed," Lockheed Martin's Director C-130J (India) Abhay Paranjape said.

The IAF's two IL-76 squadrons and five AN-32 squadrons have been besieged with poor serviceability record of less than 50 per cent, meaning the fleet was available to the Air Force for less than half their intended utilisation and a huge shortfall in their assigned tasks and performance, mainly due to non-availability of spares and inadequate maintenance.

In fact, India's government auditors have slammed the IAF in their 2007 report, observing that against a 75 per cent serviceability level when the AN-32 was procured in 1985, the actual rate ranged between 47 per cent and 51 per cent.

The Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) of India also noted that the number of aircraft on ground was also high, between 24 per cent to 33 per cent, indicating that the required number of aircraft were not in ready-to-fly condition.

"High levels of un-serviceability indicated that repair and maintenance capabilities at wings and repair depots were inadequate," the CAG report had said, adding that actual flying tasks fell significantly short of the task prescribed by the government, ranging between 49 and 59 per cent.

These problems, caused mainly due to inadequate spares from Russian manufacturers, had led India to sign an after-sales agreement with Moscow last year under which a commitment was sought on supplies and maintenance of the Russian-origin equipment with Indian armed forces.

In the case of C-130Js though, Lockheed Martin has given a commitment in their 2007 contract with India to provide a three-year after-sales support. But since the aircraft would be with India for at least 40 to 50 years, the US company was looking at a long-term arrangement for sustaining the aircraft for its entire life time.

"After the first three years of product and service support, we want to partner India on a long-term basis to sustain the C-130Js for its entire lifetime. If not the entire lifespan, at least for the next 20 years," Paranjape said.

Lockheed Martin's Deputy Vice President Business Development-Global Sustainment Thomas Wetherall noted that the onus of the fleet's performance in the first three years after delivery was on the company itself.

"In the first three years, we will test the sustainment requirement of the IAF's C-130J fleet to prepare a long-term after-sales support package," Wetherall told a group of visiting Indian journalists.

The package being worked out would be on a turn-key basis, with the fuel and crew from the IAF and the rest of the sustainment commitments from Lockheed Martin.

"We are encouraging the IAF to take up sustainment packages we have worked with the United Kingdom, Canada and Australia with whom we have a over 20-year commitment," he said


----------



## RPK

*Air Chief Marshal PV Naik takes over as Chairman, COSC - Oneindia News*

New Delhi, Mar 30 (ANI): Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik took over as the Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee (COSC) today.

Buzz up!
He received the baton of Chairman, COSC from outgoing Chief of Army Staff, General Deepak Kapoor at a brief ceremony.


Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Nirmal Verma was also present.

Speaking on the occasion, Air Chief Marshal Naik said the Indian Armed Forces are in the process of moulding existing and emerging concepts together, to develop capabilities and solutions that will directly benefit the Armed Forces and the joint warfighter of tomorrow.

Commissioned into the IAF in June 1969 as a fighter pilot, Air Chief Marshal Naik has flown a variety of combat aircraft and is a Qualified Flying Instructor and a Fighter Combat Leader.

A graduate of the Defence Services Staff College and an alumnus of the National Defence College, Air Chief Marshal Naik is a recipient of the Param Vishisht Seva Medal and Vishisht Seva Medal. (ANI)


----------



## RPK

*IAF verifying MiG-27 fleet's flight worthiness: Naik :: Brahmand.com*

*IAF verifying MiG-27 fleet's flight worthiness: Naik*

NEW DELHI (PTI): Over a month after they were grounded, a major chunk of Indian Air Force's MiG-27 fighter aircraft fleet was still not flying as only the trainer version of the aircraft have been cleared for operations, Air Chief Marshal P V Naik said here.

"As far as MiG-27s are concerned, the trainer version is still flying as it has a different engine. As far as other engines are concerned, we are going into more details as whether any more checks are required or it is ready to fly," he told reporters here.

The IAF had grounded its entire MiG-27 aircraft fleet for checks following a crash near Hashimara in February, 2010 in which an ace fighter pilot was killed.

It had also ordered examination of the aircraft following preliminary report of the Court of Inquiry suggesting that the mishap could have taken place due to failure of "low pressure turbine blades", a problem tackled only at the overhaul or fourth line servicing stage.

The IAF flies around 160 MiG-27 swing-wing aircraft, used for both air-to-air and ground attacks in eight of the existing 33.5 squadrons.

Asked if there was a need to increase the patrolling in the Gulf of Aden in view of increased incidents of piracy there, the Air Force Chief said, "We should protect our assets. At what scale, that we have to sit and decide.&#8221;


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Indian armed forces set for paradigm shift with Super Hercules airlifter*

2010-03-30 17:30:00
March 30 (IANS) In just about a year the Indian Air Force (IAF) will begin receiving the first of six C-130J Super Hercules airlifters it has purchased for $1 billion, the aircraft signaling a paradigm shift in the manner in which the armed forces train for specialised operations.

For the first time, the IAF will be able to conduct precision low-level flying operations, airdrops and landings in blackout conditions as the aircraft will be equipped with an infrared detection set (IDS).

And, to ensure 80 percent availability of the aircraft at any given time, its manufacturer Lockheed Martin has offered a long-term maintenance contract to the IAF on the lines of the ones it has with the US Air Force and the air forces of Australia, Britain and Canada.

The six aircraft for the IAF are currently on the production line in a cavernous building the size of 76 football fields with the first one due to roll out in December.

'That is when the IAF will gets first look at the aircraft. After flight tests and other trials, the aircraft will be handed over in the first quarter of 2011,' Jack Crisler, director of the C-130J programme, told a group of visiting Indian journalists, adding that the sixth aircraft was scheduled for delivery by the end of 2011.

The C-130J primarily performs the tactical portion of an airlift mission. The aircraft is capable of operating from rough, dirt strips and is the prime transport for air dropping troops and equipment into hostile areas.

The flexible design of the Super Hercules enables it to be configured for many different missions, allowing for one aircraft to perform the role of many. Much of the special mission equipment added to the Super Hercules is removable, allowing the aircraft to quickly switch between roles.

To this end, the six C-130Js will primarily be deployed for the operations of the Indian Army's Special Forces, even as the IAF mulls the purchase of another six aircraft, some of them configured as midair refuellers.

'Some of the other six could well be the MC-130J version,' said Robert A. Lowe, Lockheed Martin's business development director (Air Mobility), adding that the tankers could refuel both fixed wing and rotary aircraft.

As for the maintenance contract, Abhay Paranjape, Lockheed Martin's India director for the C-130J programme, said: 'On our part, we have made the offer, promising 80 percent of aircraft availability at any given time.'

'We are awaiting the IAF's response,' he added.

Should this come through, it will be first time the IAF will have outsourced aircraft maintenance.

*Meanwhile, the first of the 18 IAF crews that will be trained on the C-130J will arrive here in October. 'We are planning to train 18 crews in three years,' Crisler said.*

The C-130Js will operate out of the IAF's Hindon Air Base on the outskirts of New Delhi and Lockheed Martin has already begun constructing facilities for them at the base.

These include hangers and maintenance facilities, as also a cockpit simulator and a weapons system trainer.

*'So advanced is the simulator that a pilot can literally walk from it to the aircraft,' Crisler pointed out. *

Indian armed forces set for paradigm shift with Super Hercules airlifter


----------



## sudhir007

HAL Sunabeda unit gets new facility for Sukhoi-30

The engine division of Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) at Sunabeda in Orissa's Koraput district has got a separate overhauling department for Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter aircraft.

The facility was inaugurated by Union Minister of state for defence, M M Pallam Raju on Saturday.

The people of the state must be feeling proud for having a division of HAL at Sunabeda, Raju said. He also visited the M S Swaminathan Research Foundation at Jeypore in the same district.

The minister, who reached Sunabeda in a special helicopter, also reviewed the performance of the engine division of HAL, a public sector undertaking of the Government of India.

The engine division of HAL has a long term plan to undertake manufacture of AL-31FP engines for *Sukhoi-30 KLI *aircraft under license, sources said. The division has a unique distinction of manufacturing almost all types of components required for the manufacture and overhaul of engines and spares for service exploitation.

Sukhoi-30 MKI is a twin-engine military aircraft developed by Russia&#8217;s Sukhoi Aviation Corporation and is overhauled at the HAL&#8217;s engine division at Sunabeda before being supplied to the Indian Air Force (IAF).


----------



## RPK

*http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...-is-new-dg-safety-of-indian-air-force_1365662*

*
Air Marshal Ajay Karnik is new DG Safety of Indian Air Force*


New Delhi: Air Marshal Ajay Shriniwas Karnik, an ace fighter pilot, will take over as the IAF's director general (inspection and safety) tomorrow and be in charge of flight safety of the entire Air Force fleet. 

Karnik is at present the Senior Air Staff Officer (SASO) of the Palam-based Western Air Command, considered the 'sword arm' of the IAF.

An alumnus of the National Defence Academy (NDA) at Khadakvasla, the officer was commissioned into the fighter stream of the IAF in June 1972 and has flown for over 3,000 hours on fighter jets such as MiG-21 Bis and MiG-29s.

A fighter combat leader and a qualified flying instructor, he is also an alumnus of the Air War College at the University of the US Air Force in Montgomery.

Having trained in the erstwhile USSR on MiG-29, Karnik went on to command a fighter unit flying the Russian-origin jet. He has also commanded important operational Air Force bases in the western desert sector and the western coastal region.

With a vast experience in operational flying, training, command and staff appointments, he has also served as the head of the Training Team (Air) and senior instructor at the tri-service Defence Services Staff College at Wellington.

He was air officer commanding of maritime air operations in Mumbai and SASO at the Shillong-based Eastern Air Command. Karnik has been decorated with Ati Vishist Seva Medal and Vayu Sena Medal for distinguished service.


----------



## IndianNuke

The Second Phalcon AWACS (KW-3552) On Its Flight To India! 





















http://livefist.blogspot.com/2010/03/photos-second-phalcon-awacs-kw-3552-on.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinashi_JagjitSinghArora

^^^^^^

Nice Pics!!


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

*India orders Israeli armed UAVs - in case US drones reach Pakistan *

DEBKAfile, Political Analysis, Espionage, Terrorism, Security


Sources close to the Indian defense ministry in New Delhi disclosed Wednesday, March 31, that a military purchasing mission was in Israel recently to expedite the purchase of a large number of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs or drones) armed with missiles, for deployment on its front lines against Pakistan.
Indian sources did not disclose the size of the order placed with Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) - running to hundreds of millions of dollars - but they made no secret of their intention to build up their fleet of reconnaissance and killer drones for a possible duel against US-armed Predators in the hands of Pakistani forces.
Islamabad is pushing Washington hard for strategic Predator drones, like those the US employs against al Qaeda and Taliban strongholds in Pakistan's tribal districts on the Afghan border.
From Israel, New Delhi has commissioned a few more drones of the Heron MALE (medium-altitude, long-endurance) type, as well as Searcher-II and Harpy `killer' drones designed to detect and destroy enemy radars by functioning like cruise missiles. 

Our military sources report that their reconnaissance and targeting features are sought by India for its response should the Americans decide to let Pakistan have drones capable of firing AGM-114 Hellfire missiles. New Delhi made its order urgent after learning that Washington may deliver drones to Islamabad much sooner than Indian intelligence had foreseen. 

Together with the drones, India also ordered from Israel advanced ground control systems and data terminals for their operation.

The visiting Indian delegation also discussed the possible introduction of Israeli Harop `killer' UAVs to the Indian Air Force from 2011. These drones can loiter six hours over targets on ground, sea or dense urban areas and strike them from different angles. *The visitors checked on the progress of the DRDO unmanned gunship helicopter, a joint Indian-Israeli project on commission for both their air forces, which is under construction at an Israeli aerospace industry plant. India is going half-and-half with Israel in the costs of developing and production of the innovative helicopter.*


----------



## jha

rpraveenkum said:


> *India orders Israeli armed UAVs - in case US drones reach Pakistan *
> 
> DEBKAfile, Political Analysis, Espionage, Terrorism, Security
> 
> 
> Sources close to the Indian defense ministry in New Delhi disclosed Wednesday, March 31, that a military purchasing mission was in Israel recently to expedite the purchase of a large number of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs or drones) armed with missiles, for deployment on its front lines against Pakistan.
> Indian sources did not disclose the size of the order placed with Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) - running to hundreds of millions of dollars - but they made no secret of their intention to build up their fleet of reconnaissance and killer drones for a possible duel against US-armed Predators in the hands of Pakistani forces.
> Islamabad is pushing Washington hard for strategic Predator drones, like those the US employs against al Qaeda and Taliban strongholds in Pakistan's tribal districts on the Afghan border.
> From Israel, New Delhi has commissioned a few more drones of the Heron MALE (medium-altitude, long-endurance) type, as well as Searcher-II and Harpy `killer' drones designed to detect and destroy enemy radars by functioning like cruise missiles.
> 
> Our military sources report that their reconnaissance and targeting features are sought by India for its response should the Americans decide to let Pakistan have drones capable of firing AGM-114 Hellfire missiles. New Delhi made its order urgent after learning that Washington may deliver drones to Islamabad much sooner than Indian intelligence had foreseen.
> 
> Together with the drones, India also ordered from Israel advanced ground control systems and data terminals for their operation.
> 
> The visiting Indian delegation also discussed the possible introduction of Israeli Harop `killer' UAVs to the Indian Air Force from 2011. These drones can loiter six hours over targets on ground, sea or dense urban areas and strike them from different angles. *The visitors checked on the progress of the DRDO unmanned gunship helicopter, a joint Indian-Israeli project on commission for both their air forces, which is under construction at an Israeli aerospace industry plant. India is going half-and-half with Israel in the costs of developing and production of the innovative helicopter.*



the only good thing in whole was the bold part....thanks


----------



## IndianNuke

India to Buy A-50EI AWACS from Russia


The Indian Air Force (IAF) has begun negotiating for nine more A-50EI aircraft from Russia. India aims to acquire three of the A-50EI aircraft under the main contract and have another six in an option.

The recent negotiations are a part of a trilateral contract between Russia, India and Israel, which was formalised in October 2003. As a part of the contract for the supply of the A-50EI aircraft, Russia is represented by the firms Beriev, Ilyushin and Vega while Israel is represented by ELTA Electronics Industries, which supplies the Falcon radar for the aircraft.
The A-50EI airborne early warning aircraft is the export version of the Beriev A-50 Shmel, with the Phalcon radar from Israel. The Russian firm Beriev manufactured the A-50 aircraft and it is based on the Ilyushin Il-76 transport aircraft with PS-90A engines.

While India received the first A-50EI from Russia in mid 2009, the rest of the two are expected to be supplied to India this year. As for the Indian Air Force, it has been a long wait for these airborne early warning aircraft. Originally, Israel and India signed a US$1.1 billion deal, according to which Israeli Aircraft Industries would deliver the Indian Air Force three Phalcon Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) radar system in March 2004. India signed a separate deal with the Ilyushin Corporation of Russia for the supply of three Il-76-based A-50EI heavy-lift aircraft which were to be used as platforms for these radar systems, for an additional US$500 million. In November 2007, the Indian Defence Ministry faced major delays in the supply of the Russian Il-76 platform and the induction of the Phalcon radar was now postponed to 2009-10.



:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## Justin Joseph

*HAL Kanpur to build multi-role aircraft
*
Vishnu Pandey / Kanpur April 3, 2010, 0:56 IST
The Kanpur division of Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), prominently involved in manufacturing Dornier aircraft, will start building multi-role aircraft for armed forces and private carriers.

It would be an improvised version of AN-32 aircraft and would serve roles for executive transport, light package carrier, remote sensing and aerial research service, Coast Guard, border patrolling, air ambulance and other community services.

Wing Commander Arun Kumar Sinha, spokesperson at HAL-Kanpur, said the National Aerospace Laboratories (NAL) had proposed to produce the aircraft at HAL-Kanpur, based on the expertise of the centre in manufacturing similar aircraft in the past.

The production of the aircraft is expected to happen at HAL-Kanpur that has expertise in manufacturing Dornier (Do) 228, a similar aircraft presently used by the Indian Air Force for a variety of roles, Sinha told Business Standard. The proposed aircraft will be a 100-seater, capable of carrying a weight of up to 1,500 Kgs, and will be manufactured with technical assistance from Russia.

The transport aircraft section of HAL-Kanpur will also renovate the present model of Turbo prop trainer aircraft, used widely for pilot training across the country.

The division received orders worth Rs 7,600 crore, sufficient to engage the present resources for next six-seven years. HAL has been able to raise its sales to Rs 515 crore, with a net profit of Rs 111 crore (pre-tax).

HAL Kanpur to build multi-role aircraft


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India issues RFI for amphibious aircrafts*

The Indian Air Force(IAF) is planning to induct amphibious aircraft in its fleet to keep an eye on uninhabited islands and carrying out search and rescue missions over the country's maritime zone.

"We are planning to procure six amphibious aircraft for reconnaissance of islands and search and rescue missions," IAF officials said.

The process to procure the amphibious aircraft, which can take-off from and land on water, has already been initiated with the issuing of a a global Request for Information (RFI) by the Defence Ministry, they added.

"We also plan to use the aircraft for inter-island communication and rapid response duties during emergencies such as a tsunami or reaching out to people stranded on islands or ships in the sea," officials said.

India issues RFI for amphibious aircrafts : Defense news


----------



## gowthamraj

does anybody have updates on MCA project


----------



## gogbot

gowthamraj said:


> does anybody have updates on MCA project



Its in the design phase with consultation from the air force on finalising the specifications.

Also its no longer called the MCA.

The project has been renamed the 
Next.Generation.Fighter.Aircraft : NGFA



> Developing the Nations, Next Generation Fighter Aircraft
> 
> Recently when Requirements of MCA now re-named to NGFA (Next Generation Fighter Aircraft) by Indian Air force was made public in section of media , IAF clear dedicates what it wants for NGFA and seems to leave very little room for developers ADE and other DRDO labs . IAF seems will not compromise on the aircrafts capabilities from the start.
> 
> For years NGFA was rumored to be a strike aircraft with secondary role of Air defence capabilities. Now IAF wants a fully multirole Aircraft with almost all the technology which only a 5TH Generation Aircraft like Pak-Fa which India is partnered with Russia for its development will have ,Indias contribution to Pak-Fa is limited to sub-system of it avionics and its core software very similar work which was done with Sukhoi-Su30 MKI. Other then Avionics which can be further developed from Tejas MK-II platform they are tones of other things which NGFA will need to make it truly a 5TH Generation Aircraft .
> 
> IAF seems to be clear that it wants most of the Avionics and Engine for NGFA to be indigenous, Specially the AESA Radar; it seems IAF will not settle for AESA which has been developed by LRDE for Tejas Mk-II, it want to be more sophisticated then the Current AESA technology what LDRE is working on and better Avionics and Self-defence systems for the aircraft which will take lot of time unless similar Pak-Fa Avionics package is chosen.
> 
> The Kaveri-Snecma Engine based on core of M-88 has been seen has the possible engine which will power NGFA, Details of this engine is still not clear and what level of Technology French will bring is also crucial, GTRE failed to develop current Kaveri engine in time to power Tejas Combat aircraft .The new engine should be based on consultation with IAF to avoid future disappointments and should be ready in time to power NGFA which will have a tech demonstrator, three prototype vehicles and two production jets . No intermediate Engine has been sought, Kaveri-II have to be ready in time for NGFA to make its first flight.
> 
> Stealthy Airframe Requirements seems to have thrown out any DRDOs plans of having Aircraft with low Stealth characters, it wants Stealthy Airframe from the start and Current level of technology in India does not have such high end materials, composites and radar observing airframe materials and paints. Wind-tunnel model which was displayed at Aero India 2009 of MCA will need designs changes to meet IAFs demand of full Stealthy Airframe, while wind tunnel model seemed like Aircraft with Stealth features but not fully stealth aircraft.
> 
> Time frame set by ADA is again over ambitious. ADA plans to have the first test flight of the NGFA by 7-8 years, once go head is given which may come by end of 2010, this is simply not possible since most of the technology required for it is still not in pipeline, since various Labs will be working on it any delays by any Lab will effect the schedule flight plan and again it will look similar way which LCA was made to go.
> 
> Consultancy and joint development of various systems should be considered to meet the deadline for NGFAs first flight; Aircraft should be developed with possible export market in mind. To give air forces around the world a cheap and high technology 5TH Generation fighter which can compete with American and Chinese aircrafts in future.



All in all the entire project is nearly a decade away from visible progress.

And due to lessons learned from LCA . They will be tight lipped about releasing any deadline and keeping up with it using update.

When it is done we will know simple as that.

We have seen example of this in the LCH , the amount of Info about the status of the project deceased over time.
Being tight lipped till the test flight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spitfighter

gogbot said:


> Its in the design phase with consultation from the air force on finalising the specifications.
> 
> Also its no longer called the MCA.
> 
> The project has been renamed the
> Next.Generation.Fighter.Aircraft : NGFA
> 
> 
> 
> All in all the entire project is nearly a decade away from visible progress.
> 
> And due to lessons learned from LCA . They will be tight lipped about releasing any deadline and keeping up with it using update.
> 
> When it is done we will know simple as that.
> 
> We have seen example of this in the LCH , the amount of Info about the status of the project deceased over time.
> Being tight lipped till the test flight



I don't understand why we emphasize on technology so much. Insisting on fifth generation technologies when the country is yet to master 4th generation tech. is going to set us up for a disaster. 

We're already involved in a high tech joint venture with the Russians for a fifth generation plane, so why not focus on improving the LCA and only the LCA to the point where it becomes comparable to the current SU-30MKI and mass produce it in large numbers so we can have a large fleet of relatively advanced fighter jets? We don't have to worry about countering stealth aircraft at the moment, and by the time we do we'd have our own.

We can't rely on technological superiority alone, we need numbers, especially when we're faced with the (albeit distant) prospect of a two front war, with the world's largest and 7th largest force. Isn't that what we're planning for in any case? 

I especially don't understand how the air force let its numbers slip to such a degree. The worst part is the complete lack of urgency to buy and replace old aircraft. They've taken 5 years to decide which aircraft to buy! Is it me, or does it seem like India's defense planning is a complete mess?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mauryan

gowthamraj said:


> does anybody have updates on MCA project



AFAIK,TD known to be flown by 2013-2015 timeframe.But I am more inclined with the year 2013 after looking at the pace of developments. Initially TD and prototypes will be flying with the JV engine, while Kaveri-NG has to endup on the production variants.

GTRE received a great flack in this regard.No matter what, they have to bringup Kaveri-NG by 2018.

3 designs were on the table,while IAF is looking at the conventional one without letting any room for risk taking ones.


----------



## gogbot

Spitfighter said:


> I don't understand why we emphasize on technology so much. Insisting on fifth generation technologies *when the country is yet to master 4th generation tech. is going to set us up for a disaster*.
> 
> We're already involved in a high tech joint venture with the Russians for a fifth generation plane, so why not focus on improving the LCA and only the LCA to the point where it becomes comparable to the current SU-30MKI and mass produce it in large numbers so we can have a large fleet of relatively advanced fighter jets? We don't have to worry about countering stealth aircraft at the moment, and by the time we do we'd have our own.



We have the technology for 4th gen fighter, the problem is our implementation of it.

Consider this the only major hurdle still remaining for the LCA is the Engine.

how can this be when we make our own rocket and Cryogenic engines .

we have tested ramjets, Scam jets. 
but can't make operational an After burning turbofan engine.

There is a advanced level of technology in India, but for one reason of the other , gains have not been consolidated into a cohesive package on the defence front .

Defence is all bot technology, if we want to stay competitive we have to invest heavily in R&D. just look at how difficult it is just to catch up to established players.

IF we lost focus now we would jepordise decades of work .

We need quantity yes ,and continual improvement but they have to done in concert with advancement.

Would want to be serious players we need to world leaders in technology development.

When we have that it is far easier to capitalise our gains.



> We can't rely on technological superiority alone, we need numbers, especially when we're faced with the (albeit distant) prospect of a two front war, with the world's largest and 7th largest force. Isn't that what we're planning for in any case?



Technological superiority is key, 
a quantitative advantage is not as effective in modern combat.

Why did the British rule half the world ?

Why is the US the undisputed superpower in the world ?

Technological superiority



> I especially don't understand how the air force let its numbers slip to such a degree. The worst part is the complete lack of urgency to buy and replace old aircraft. They've taken 5 years to decide which aircraft to buy! Is it me, or does it seem like India's defense planning is a complete mess?



Internal politics and delays.

LCA and MMRCA both suffered from delays.

Also lets not forget India's had serious economic problems in the early 90's . when our growth had just started

The Depreciation of the Mig-21 fleet cant be helped.

Two replacements are on the way to plug the gaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

Mauryan said:


> AFAIK,TD known to be flown by 2013-2015 timeframe.



what's AFAIK



> 3 designs were on the table,while IAF is looking at the conventional one without letting any room for risk taking ones.



Can we get a peek


----------



## destiny

gogbot said:


> We have the technology for 4th gen fighter, the problem is our implementation of it.
> 
> Consider this the only major hurdle still remaining for the LCA is the Engine.
> 
> how can this be when we make our own rocket and Cryogenic engines .
> 
> we have tested ramjets, Scam jets.
> but can't make operational an After burning turbofan engine.
> 
> There is a advanced level of technology in India, but for one reason of the other , gains have not been consolidated into a cohesive package on the defence front .
> 
> Defence is all bot technology, if we want to stay competitive we have to invest heavily in R&D. just look at how difficult it is just to catch up to established players.
> 
> IF we lost focus now we would jepordise decades of work .
> 
> We need quantity yes ,and continual improvement but they have to done in concert with advancement.
> 
> Would want to be serious players we need to world leaders in technology development.
> 
> When we have that it is far easier to capitalise our gains.



gogobot the thing is that there is little cooperation between different agencies here mostly due to petty political reasons. No one wants to share their credit with others. They just want to have complete control over their offices ( which they think as their little empires). 

This is also the reason for the CRPF operation. They could have used the experience of Army officers from J&K, NE but they didn't.

Hope you got my point.


----------



## gogbot

destiny said:


> gogobot the thing is that there is little cooperation between different agencies here mostly due to petty political reasons. No one wants to share their credit with others. They just want to have complete control over their offices ( which they think as their little empires).
> 
> This is also the reason for the CRPF operation. They could have used the experience of Army officers from J&K, NE but they didn't.
> 
> Hope you got my point.



Well i know there is a huge amount of internal politics , and many other issues.

But my point was its unfair to say we don't have the technology.

Its there in India., its just very cohesive in putting it together


----------



## sudhir007

IAF to Revamp Pilot Training | India Defence Online

The training programme for pilots in the Indian Air Force (IAF) has been stalled since its basic trainer, the HPT-32 Deepak, was grounded after a crash that killed two pilots in July last year. The major flaws included the engine, which shuts down due to the absence of fuel flow during aerial manoeuvring, as well as other aircraft design issues.

However, the state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), which manufactures the HPT-32 Deepak, has been directed to fit a number of trainer aircraft with a Ballistic Recovery System (BRS).The proposition is that each HPT-32 Deepak aircraft should have an enormous parachute that opens when the engine shuts off and enables the aircraft to slowly come down with the crew still in their seats.

As for the Indian Defence Ministry, a fast-track purchase of 75 aircraft from the international market has been approved to replace the &#8220;Stage-1&#8243; Deepak, but the aircraft will only come through by 2013-14 to the IAF.

As per the hierarchy of the training exercises that the IAF carried out till last year, a trainee pilot would get eighty hours of basic training on the HPT-32 Deepak aircraft before selected pilots graduated to the second stage of fighter pilot training on the Kiran Mark-1 aircraft. The third and final stage of training was on the Kiran Mark-2 aircraft.

However, due to the lack of the first stage trainer aircraft, the IAF is conducting basic training on a jet aircraft which is the Kiran Mark-1 aircraft. Although there is a risk entailed in conducting basic training on a jet-engined aircraft like the Kiran Mark-1 aircraft, the IAF has little choice since it needs fighter pilots to graduate and fly the aircraft it possesses.

As for HAL, it is also developing an Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) called the &#8216;Sitara&#8217; to replace the Kiran Mark-1 used in the second stage of the IAF training. The IAF has ordered a limited series production of 12 aircraft. However, these will also take some time before they are supplied to the IAF. As for the third stage of IAF training, the Hawk Advanced Jet Trainer (AJT) is slowly replacing the Kiran Mark-2 aircraft.


----------



## sancho

Spitfighter said:


> I don't understand why we emphasize on technology so much. Insisting on fifth generation technologies when the country is yet to master 4th generation tech. is going to set us up for a disaster.
> 
> We're already involved in a high tech joint venture with the Russians for a fifth generation plane, so why not focus on improving the LCA and only the LCA to the point where it becomes comparable to the current SU-30MKI and mass produce it in large numbers so we can have a large fleet of relatively advanced fighter jets? We don't have to worry about countering stealth aircraft at the moment, and by the time we do we'd have our own.
> 
> We can't rely on technological superiority alone, we need numbers, especially when we're faced with the (albeit distant) prospect of a two front war, with the world's largest and 7th largest force. Isn't that what we're planning for in any case?
> 
> I especially don't understand how the air force let its numbers slip to such a degree. The worst part is the complete lack of urgency to buy and replace old aircraft. They've taken 5 years to decide which aircraft to buy! Is it me, or does it seem like India's defense planning is a complete mess?



I agree with you on insisting on techs, especially when it comes to indigenous developments. Imo, LCA still needs a lot of work till it will be operational and useful for our defense, but it also has a lot of potential to improve. But if you see some reports, or go through forums, you can get the feeling that we already would use it in IAF and that's why we should move on with the next development, which maybe is more prestigious. 
I also agree that it is a big problem that our squad numbers are shrinking so much, but I don't think MoD/IAF doing this without a plan!

See, if they wanted fast replacement and not these reduced numbers, they simply could have gone with Mirage 2009 under licence. Cheap, cost-effective and leathal at the moment, but not for those 2-3 decades these fighters will stay in service!
Same would have been the problem with more Mig 29 SMTs, but MMRCA, which already integrated 4+ techs, like AESA radar, latest avionics and so on, will give IAF fighters that will be leathal for a longer timeframe. We might lose in numbers now because of this change in the procurement, but it will pay out in the longer term.

Also, it's not like they just sit and watch the numbers are going down and hoping that HAL can produce faster. They also ordered fighters directly from Russia, which will double the inductions and that will ballance the numbers again.



gogbot said:


> Technological superiority is key,
> a quantitative advantage is not as effective in modern combat.
> 
> Why did the British rule half the world ?
> 
> Why is the US the undisputed superpower in the world ?
> 
> Technological superiority


But one could also argue that the Russian and Chinese proved the other side too, although Russian tanks was inferior to German tanks in WW2 in 1 on 1, the sheer number of them was too much for the few superior, but costly Tigers.
Imo we have to focus on both, quality and quantity, especially in IAF! 
I don't consider PAF as a real threat for India, because they are inferior in quality and quantity to IAF and mainly will be needed as a defense force. PLAAF instead is and moreover will be a whole different league! Most of their present fleet of course remains with older fighters just as ours, but they are modernising highly too and in a combo with J10 and J11, even the numbers of older fighters will be a big problem too.
A 2 front war is the worst thing that can happen for India and can't be won without foreign help, no matter what some military officials say. Although the manpower might be there, the overwhelming number of fighters, missiles and tanks will be the overkill.
I doubt that we can counter PLAAF in numbers anytime, but in quality we already can compete and will push the level even upwards, which will be enough to defend ourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAWK73

Once US offered India for F-16 that was during Musharraf`s period. I don`t know why India didn`t shown any interest into this Jet-Fighter or what was the reason?


----------



## ironman

*'Upgrade Mirages Rather Than Buying New Aircraft'​*Gandhinagar | Apr 07, 2010 

Air Chief Marshal P V Naik today said that upgrading old Mirage fighter aircraft is a better option than buying new fighter planes.

When asked why Air Force was spending millions of dollars in upgrading old Mirages as the money could well be used in buying new Sukhois, Naik said,* "When you buy an (fighter) aircraft it is not only the aircraft that you buy, you spend money in training people, erecting infrastructure, logistics, spares supply and life time support."*

*"The residual life of the 50 odd Mirages that are left is another 20 years. If I throw them away I have wasted 20 years of that residual life. But upgrading them, with the infrastructure already available, seems a better option, considering the life time cost,"* he added.

Talking about the Air Force's long-term perspective planning, Naik said, "Wherever there is residual useful life left, in any system not only aircraft, we try and upgrade. So that at least part of that residual life is used. But wherever there is no residual life left we try and replace."

He further said that when you upgrade an aircraft the cost is higher than 50 per cent of the original cost.

When asked about the role of Air Force in coastal security, the Air Chief Marshall said the Indian Navy has acquired crucial assets for the same purpose.

"For coastal security, fighter aircraft are not required. For that you require slow moving aircraft which can have cameras and other sensors," Naik said.
*
"As far as Air Force is concerned there is one great asset we can use for coastal security and that is the UAVs (Unmanned Ariel Vehicles). They are already being used in areas like Haraminala,"* he added.

"With more UAVs we can use them more often. They can remain airborne for longtime. They do not have to come back and give the information. Whatever they see, hear or locate is transmitted simultaneously . Hence these become important assets in coastal areas," Naik added.
*
He said IAF they had used UAVs in the naxal affected areas 3-4 years ago. "We have used these in Raipur and Jagdalpur. But the problem in these areas is that they are covered by jungles. So, as far as visual clues are concerned, we can't get there as there is a thick forest cover."*

"However one can get some clues using Infra Red lights or detect some metals. Also, naxals are very fleeting targets, so locating them under the jungle cover is very difficult. But in open areas we can definitely use UAVs more," he added.

Talking about situation at Indo-China border, Naik said, "There are border problems. Such problems cannot be solved so fast. How to proceed is the matter for the government to decide. We are just the military and have to ensure that the border is secure."

Naik said that Air Force was taking steps to build infrastructure along the border and there was a concerted effort in that direction.

"We are purchasing new aircrafts not keeping China or some other country in mind. It is a question of capability built up in the east which was long over due. It should have been done 10 years ago but we didn't have the money at that time. But now we have the money as the government has sanctioned certain projects which are moving on fast track," he said.

"But for us, fast track is also 3-5 years because the areas are also very difficult. No contractor is ready to go there. The weather and altitude are adverse. There are not enough roads and the working season is just 3-4 months in an year," Naik added.

The Air Chief Marshal further said that new bases are being thought of and the old bases are being strengthened to accept new aircraft.

About the trials of new aircraft being purchased, Naik said by the end of April they will be completing all the trials.

*"Trials of two aircraft are still left, by end of April we will be completing all the trials after that about 2-3 months to complete the report and then we will be submitting it to the government," he added.*

news.outlookindia.com | 'Upgrade Mirages Rather Than Buying New Aircraft'


----------



## ironman

*Indian air force orders Harop loitering munitions​*By Arie Egozi

The Indian air force is to purchase Israel Aerospace Industries' Harop loitering munition system, with deliveries next year.

Suitable for launch from a variety of platforms, the long-endurance Harop has tactical unmanned air vehicle-type capabilities, including an electro-optical/infrared seeker providing 360° coverage. The aircraft can search for, detect and attack high-value mobile, time-critical and moving targets at land or sea, and with pinpoint accuracy from long range, IAI says.

Each Harop system comprises transportable launchers and a mission control shelter that provides a man-in-the-loop function to approve engagements or abort attacks in real time to avoid collateral damage. The system can be used across a range of scenarios, from low- to high-intensity conflicts, urban warfare and counter-terror operations.







After launch, a Harop air vehicle navigates towards a target area and loiters while searching for targets. If an attack mission is aborted, the UAV can be returned to loitering mode before making a new strike. Another Harop can be used to deliver real-time video to support battle damage assessment tasks.

IAI's success builds on its previous sale of Harpy attack drones to India several years ago, and follows a German army order for the Harop system signed last year with the company and Rheinmetall Defence.

Indian air force orders Harop loitering munitions


----------



## Mauryan

No offense intended.



Spitfighter said:


> I don't understand why we emphasize on technology so much.{*Because the technology under the sleeve will create wonders when we cant match up with numbers*.}
> Insisting on fifth generation technologies when the country is yet to master 4th generation tech. is going to set us up for a disaster*.{You completely got its wrong.Its not yet to,but its after.period LCA-MKI development is over.Even people are getting carried away with that.MKII a 4.5 gen fighter along side a 5th gen fighter are being worked upon.} *
> We're already involved in a high tech joint venture with the Russians for a fifth generation plane, so why not focus on improving the LCA and only the LCA to the point where it becomes comparable to the current SU-30MKI and mass produce it in large numbers so we can have a large fleet of relatively advanced fighter jets? We don't have to worry about countering stealth aircraft at the moment, and by the time we do we'd have our own.
> *{You are absolutely right here.And it is what undergoing down there.LCA-MKI radar integration is completed and only few weapon trials and flight testing left for IOC.LCA-MKII development progressed so well,except engine issue.AESA radar wont be a program,cause it can be swapped any time since its been under development along side.Its getting IRST,sophisticiated EW systems,supercruising engine ,every thing that are comparable or exceeding the technologies that are on offer.MKII will certainly be produced in numbers(~160).The advantage of proceeding with AMCA is that it can utilize the time and development spent on PAKFA since MCA design was already frozen.}*
> 
> We can't rely on technological superiority alone, we need numbers, especially when we're faced with the (albeit distant) prospect of a two front war, with the world's largest and 7th largest force. Isn't that what we're planning for in any case?
> * {Agreed again.but we all know that in a 2.5 front war,we cant match one on one.If its just PAK our numbers are enough.But if its china ,then technological superiority over the adversary adds weight.INDO-China conflight?areal war is more likely.Its better to bring up as much stealth as possible.On the most conservative estimates MCA is going to be inducted starting 2020 with LSP birds.}*
> 
> I especially don't understand how the air force let its numbers slip to such a degree. The worst part is the complete lack of urgency to buy and replace old aircraft. They've taken 5 years to decide which aircraft to buy! Is it me, or does it seem like India's defense planning is a complete mess?
> *{the hard fact is that ,so far neither IAF nor GOI predicted any conflict with China in the coming decade atleast before 2015.So IAF and GOI mainly concentrated on Pak and neglected replacements and new inductions,while whining for strategic ties under the name of nuke deal and MRCA. As many people dont know,MRCA is not just a $10 billion tender,but the most realistic estimates including the option to exercise 74 more birds put the total value at a mean $30 billions.whoever wins the contract,still have to integrate russian weapons and thier own weapons.Now tell me, is it worth going hush bush over a $30 billion contract? Finally we will be ending up with ~200 LCA,~200 MRCA,250PAKFA,200 MCA,~300 MKI.After all,I guess its worth the late. *
> *And we shouldnt be too much worrying about china.Morelikely we have to deal with pak alone while the rest is hypothetical scenario.}*


----------



## gogbot

sancho said:


> But one could also argue that the Russian and Chinese proved the other side too, although Russian tanks was inferior to German tanks in WW2 in 1 on 1, the sheer number of them was too much for the few superior, but costly Tigers.



Rubbish , the Germans were surrounded due to bad strategy. The crucial failing they had was attacking the soviet union without the British. that's why they lost the war, they over extended themselves to early, and their allies had no where near the same capabilities as the Germans .

And let me remind in the outset of the War, the Russia came our with superior tanks that out classed the German panthers very quickly.

It was not until German Panzers and Tigers enters the fray did the Russia's tank forces stop.

But then the allies crippled the German infrastructure to wage war ,
the jet engine, the guided missiles , superior tanks all suffered from Infrastructure falling apart around them. German engineers were few ,allied bombings were taking an immense toll.

In the end the WWII ended with one side gaining clear technological dominance , with the US dropping the A-bomb .

WWII proved the victor would always be the one with more. technology.



> Imo we have to focus on both, quality and quantity, especially in IAF!
> I don't consider PAF as a real threat for India, because they are inferior in quality and quantity to IAF and mainly will be needed as a defense force. PLAAF instead is and moreover will be a whole different league! Most of their present fleet of course remains with older fighters just as ours, but they are modernising highly too and in a combo with J10 and J11, even the numbers of older fighters will be a big problem too.
> A 2 front war is the worst thing that can happen for India and can't be won without foreign help, no matter what some military officials say. Although the manpower might be there, the overwhelming number of fighters, missiles and tanks will be the overkill.
> I doubt that we can counter PLAAF in numbers anytime, but in quality we already can compete and will push the level even upwards, which will be enough to defend ourself.



Let me say one thing bluntly , we cant compete with the PLAAF in terms of numbers, their military budget it 3x ours.

They have compulsory military training , simple put their systems and condition lets them be a much larger forces.

We don't have the money to go at it with China , it would bankrupt us if we tried to do something like that.

Our advantage has to be qualitative , we need a clear technological leg up over China . This is the only option we have, our force multipliers need to be our main focus.



> A 2 front war is the worst thing that can happen for India and can't be won without foreign help,



Well i doubt a 2 front war , would ever happen.

even if it did and all our allies and benefactors did nothing.
this includes Russia , US and the UN . Our benefactors in Europe as well.

We could always push ourselves on to a staunch defensive .
We will loose territory, but we have too much manpower for them to ever over run the country. 

And there is always our Nuclear deterrence.


----------



## sancho

gogbot said:


> Rubbish , the Germans were surrounded due to bad strategy. The crucial failing they had was attacking the soviet union without the British. that's why they lost the war, they over extended themselves to early, and their allies had no where near the same capabilities as the Germans ...


You get my post wrong! I didn't said the tanks were the reason why Germany lost the war, because Hitlers failed tactic of fighting Russia and Britain at the same time was, but that technological superior Tiger tanks, could not stand against higher numbers of lower tech Russian tanks. The Germans wasn't able to produce Tigers in the same rate as the Russians could produce their tanks, because they were cheaper and easier to produce and although 1 tiger could take out several of them, they were replaced fast.

The point here is, that technological superiority, can be countered with numerical superiority too. That's why I said, we have to focus on both! 
We don't have to match PLAAF exactly one on one, but must have quality fighters in numbers for a real deterance. Imo MMRCA and FGFA must 



gogbot said:


> In the end the WWII ended with one side gaining clear technological dominance , with the US dropping the A-bomb .
> 
> WWII proved the victor would always be the one with more. technology.


That's not correct! Actually even at the end of the war, the Germans was technological superior what V2 missiles, the first jet fighters, or helicopter clearly proves. But they were totally outnumbered, lacked in supply of fuel and numbers of arms that could be produced and must fight on several borders at the same time.



gogbot said:


> Let me say one thing bluntly , we cant compete with the PLAAF in terms of numbers, their military budget it 3x ours...
> ...Our advantage has to be qualitative , we need a clear technological leg up over China . This is the only option we have, our force multipliers need to be our main focus.



First of all, I agree that we can't compete on numbers, but if they also pay clearly more for military, how do you expect us to get a clear technological edge over them?
Not going to happen imo, because they are the only country in the world who is, or will be able to take on the US and they are in front of us in technological terms. All we can do is to catch up and use the advantages of using foreign techs, that they don't have.

However, my point was we must focus on both quality and numbers, which doesn't meant 1000s of costly 5. gen fighters. I only say we need a bigger fleet of high level fighters to balance the numerical superiority of PLAAF.
The USAF for example have a high low mix of maybe 25% of top level fighters only (F15/F22) and lower level fighters in numbers. PLAAF goes the same way with J10 in and J11 at the moment. IAF imo should have a better ballance of 50 - 60% top level fighters (medium and heavy class) and only a lower number of low level fighters (light class LCA). This kind of ballance will of course be costlier to maintain, but is the only way to have a capable deterrance against PLAAF. We always will be on par or only slightly above them when it comes to techs and can't compete in general numbers, so at least the top level fighters should be in equal numbers. 



gogbot said:


> Well i doubt a 2 front war , would ever happen.
> 
> even if it did and all our allies and benefactors did nothing.
> this includes Russia , US and the UN . Our benefactors in Europe as well.
> 
> We could always push ourselves on to a staunch defensive .
> We will loose territory, but we have too much manpower for them to ever over run the country.
> 
> And there is always our Nuclear deterrence.


I wouldn't put much hope on the European countries and the US will help, because it is in their interest to have a powerful democracy in Asia, that can counter China to some extend. But only Russia is able and reliable enough to help us in such times and that's why I like the way of partnerships and co-developments that we have with them.

Hehe manpower? So you mean the advantage in numbers, not of techs?  
I agree, they can't over run us, but more important is, to make sure that they can't get air superiority over us! There must be the focus of our future developments and also on capabilities to attack their eastern cost. We have nukes now, but they don't pose a threat to China, because the balistic missiles lacks in range. So long range missiles, SSBNs/SSNs and long range carriers are needed to counter China. The sooner, the better!


----------



## gogbot

sancho said:


> You get my post wrong! I didn't said the tanks were the reason why Germany lost the war, because Hitlers failed tactic of fighting Russia and Britain at the same time was, but that technological superior Tiger tanks, could not stand against higher numbers of lower tech Russian tanks. The Germans wasn't able to produce Tigers in the same rate as the Russians could produce their tanks, because they were cheaper and easier to produce and although 1 tiger could take out several of them, they were replaced fast.



You have your facts wrong, at the start of the war the Germans had fast moving and weak armoured Panther tanks. They got pulverised by at the time far more superior soviet tanks.

Soviets were the ones who came up with Slanted armour to boost protection.

Nearing the end of war The Germans came out with the Tiger and Panzer tanks , that pulverised all opposition.

In fact after the war figures were published showing that, in order for the German tank divisions to have won. Every one German tank had to destroy 24 allied or soviet tanks. The K/D ratio for German tanks was 21.




> That's not correct! Actually even at the end of the war, the Germans was technological superior what V2 missiles, the first jet fighters, or helicopter clearly proves. But they were totally outnumbered, lacked in supply of fuel and numbers of arms that could be produced and must fight on several borders at the same time.


A-bomb > V-2

simple as that. That just goes to show despite the Germans huge technological advantage. When some one else has it , the battle just becomes one sided.




> First of all, I agree that we can't compete on numbers, but if they also pay clearly more for military, how do you expect us to get a clear technological edge over them?
> Not going to happen imo, because they are the only country in the world who is, or will be able to take on the US and they are in front of us in technological terms. All we can do is to catch up and use the advantages of using foreign techs, that they don't have.



Does that mean we give up, Israel a nation far smaller , stands at the fore front of technological design and development.

Don't say don't.

And FYI

NO one takes on America , no one.
Not even China has any where near capability to win a conventional war by any standard. Technology wise they are not that far ahead,
They are still behind Israel, many European firms and Russia.

they still import Russian Engines. and S-300 batteries. They still don't have AESA

The US is making Lasers and rail guns , while we work out what they were doing in the 90's . That is the technological advantage.

In fact since i mentioned Israel , think about how they are completely surrounded but remain the most powerful force in the region due to their technological edge



> However, my point was we must focus on both quality and numbers, which doesn't meant 1000s of costly 5. gen fighters. I only say we need a bigger fleet of high level fighters to balance the numerical superiority of PLAAF.



But your not thinking logistics,

Its not just planes, Its also pilots and crew.

Where are they going to come from.

Can we afford to operate so many people.



> The USAF for example have a high low mix of maybe 25&#37; of top level fighters only (F15/F22) and lower level fighters in numbers. PLAAF goes the same way with J10 in and J11 at the moment. IAF imo should have a better ballance of 50 - 60% top level fighters (medium and heavy class) and only a lower number of low level fighters (light class LCA). This kind of ballance will of course be costlier to maintain, but is the only way to have a capable deterrance against PLAAF. We always will be on par or only slightly above them when it comes to techs and can't compete in general numbers, so at least the top level fighters should be in equal numbers.



USAF is will be inducting the F-35 in the thousands.
more than 2000 + in the states alone.
4000+ F-35 will be exported to member nations and customers

The F-22 was just not financially sound.

F-35 will be the mainstay of the USAF.

Sure the IAF has said it will have 42 squadrons by 2020. That's the best it can do.




> I wouldn't put much hope on the European countries and the US will help, because it is in their interest to have a powerful democracy in Asia, that can counter China to some extend. But only Russia is able and reliable enough to help us in such times and that's why I like the way of partnerships and co-developments that we have with them.



I meant diplomatic help,

No one other than Russia will lend us a hand militarily , May be Israel



> Hehe manpower? So you mean the advantage in numbers, not of techs?



Technological advantage makes sense , with in reasonable numbers.

You cant make the billion dollar solider and expect him to fight a million others. There is fine balance. It has to tip technology wise by maintain a minimum numerical breadth.


----------



## Kinetic

*A brand new SU-30 MKI*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## marcos98

*HAL update: Programs, Finance, new MD for Bangalore Complex, Rolls Royce JV*
14 Apr 2010 HAL PR/8ak: Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has announced a 10% growth in sales for the year 2009-10 at Rs. 11,415 cr (~US$2.6b) and 12% growth in Profit before Tax at Rs 2,617 cr. The order book has increased by over Rs 12,000cr during the year with new orders for domestic and export projects.

One of the major achievements for the Company during the year has been the maiden flight on the Technology Demonstrator of the indigenously designed Light Combat Helicopter (LCH) took place on 29 Mar 2010. A new military variant, ALH Mk III, was introduced during the year. This is powered by the Shakti engine and is intended for the IAF /Army to meet their high altitude operational requirements. This is being followed by an armed variant ALH MK IV which is presently undergoing weapon trials. HAL expects to sell up to 175 LCHs to the armed forces.

HAL has also ventured into design and development of a Light Utility Helicopter which gives HAL an edge in offering total solution to its customers in light helicopters in the 2 to 6 ton category.

On development in Fixed Wing category HAL stated:

* * The Intermediate Jet Trainer project progressed well with successful integration of the new Russian engine AL-55I. Operational clearance for the IJT is expected to be achieved shortly. In parallel, the first batch of Limited Series Production aircraft is also getting ready for delivery to IAF. Follow on orders for IJT has already been received at Rs 6,180 Crs.
* Preliminary studies are underway to launch development of a new indigenous Basic Turboprop trainer to replace the HPT-32 aircraft.
* HAL secured an order in Dec 2009 for DARIN III upgrade of Jaguar aircraft worth Rs 3100 Crores & the program has been well initiated.*

Business Standard quoted Wing Commander Arun Kumar Sinha saying that HAL Kanpur will start building an improvised version of AN-32 aircraft as a multi-role aircraft for armed forces and private carriers.

In late March, Rolls Royce (RR) announced that it would set up a new company, jointly owned 50:50 by RR and HAL, to manufacture compressor shroud rings. Construction of a new purpose-built production facility, incorporating the latest in modern manufacturing techniques, would commence later this year with component production beginning in 2012. RR's Adour engines are used on BAE's Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers and on the IAF's Jaguars.

Sify reports that the HAL's engine division in Sunabeda Orissa now has a separate overhauling department for Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter aircraft with the long term plans of manufacturing AL-31FP engines for Sukhoi-30 KLI aircraft under license. 

And taking up the various challenges ahead, Mr D Balasunder (see photo) has been appointed Managing Director, Bangalore Complex, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL)y. Prior to this he was the General Manager of HALs Aerospace Division.

Most of HALs Divisions in Bangalore, now comes under his purview, which include Aircraft, Overhaul, Foundry & Forge, Engines, Aerospace, IMGT, Airport Services and Limited Series Production (LSP) of LCA as well as IJT. He said, the focus will be on the HAWK production as additional orders are expected. Concurrent production of LCA and Darin-III upgradation of Jaguar, are other key areas, he added. 

Hailing from Karnataka, Mr Balasunder joined HALs Engine Division as Chief Supervisor in 1975, after his M. Tech from I.I.T Madras. During his 35 years of career in HAL, he held various key posts and was General Manager heading the IMGT, Helicopter and Aerospace Divisions. His expertise includes price negotiation for 159 Advanced Light Helicopters (Dhruv) with MoD, rolling out of first ALH with Glass Cockpit (IADS) to Army and record supply or 8 ALHs in 2006-07, making ALHs participation in International Air Shows, substantial reduction in debtors 2006-07, implementation of ERP system in Division, notable export thrust of ALH in the steep global competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*http://www.brahmand.com/news/Su-30MKI-The-frontline-of-the-IAF/3631/1/15.html*

* Su-30MKI at a glance*

The SU-30MKI multi-role fighter is a two-seat highly-manoeuvrable aircraft designed for air-superiority and for strikes on ground and naval targets. These aircraft have significantly enhanced the combat capabilities of the Indian Air Force.

Su-30MKI is a tailor-made aircraft for Indian specifications. It has an "international" avionics portfolio, including sub-systems and units made by 14 foreign firms from 6 countries. The aircraft features state of the art avionics developed by Russia, India and Israel which includes display, navigation, targeting and electronic warfare systems. Other key avionics used in the aircraft were sourced from France and South Africa.

The Su-30MKI avionics suite features have a number of advanced components, including integrated radar sighting system capable of detecting and tracking up to 15 air targets, while simultaneously attacking four of them, optronic sighting&#8211;and-navigation system with laser gyro navigator. The aircraft is provided with an ECCM facility intended to subvert hostile electronic and electro-optical countermeasures and etc. The superiority of the Su-30MKI&#8217;s radar in terms of target detection range, scanning sectors and jamming immunity makes it highly effective in long-range air combat.

The aircraft also features helmet-mounted displays, head-up-display, multifunction colour LCDs with image mixing capability including hi-tech GPS system (GLONASS/NAVSTAR compatible).

Engines with thrust-vectoring nozzles enable the Su-30MKI to perform such manoeuvres as "cobra", "vertical reverse", "roll in bell", "turn in cobra", etc. In these manoeuvres, the angle of attack can reach 180 degree. The Su-30 MKI&#8217;s super manoeuvreability gives it 30&#37; superiority over its competitors in close air combat. This super manoeuvreability can be effectively used in combat.

The fighter aircraft has a co-pilot to improve the crew&#8217;s performance, weapon employment efficiency and blend perfectly for group missions.


*Indian Contribution to Su-30 MKI*

The Su-30MKI contains advanced avionics which were developed by DRDO under a project code named "Vetrivale" in close collaboration with the PSUs and the Indian Air Force.

The following are the significant components developed from the Indian side:

Mission Computer cum Display Processor - MC-486 and DP-30MK (Defence Avionics Research Establishment - DARE)
Radar Computer - RC1 and RC2 (DARE)
Tarang Mk2 Radar Warning Receiver (RWR) + High Accuracy Direction Finding Module (HADF) (DARE)
IFF-1410A - Identification Friend or Foe (IFF)
Integrated Communication suite INCOM 1210A (HAL)
Radar Altimeter - RAM-1701 (HAL)
Programmable Signal Processor (PSP) - (LRDE)
Multi Function Displays (MFD) - Samtel/DARE

The other DARE-developed product, the Tarang Mk2 (Tranquil) radar warning receiver, is manufactured by state-owned BEL at its Bangalore facility. It alerts the pilot to all surrounding "threats" such as radar-controlled guns and missiles for initiating evasive action or counter-measures.

DRDO also brought into the limelight a new design of the Core Avionics Computer (CAC) which is basically made for the Su-30MKI aircraft but with a single module adaptation can be used across many other aircraft platforms.

The Su-30MKI equipped with a phased array radar and an engine with thrust vector control is currently the only aircraft of this level in the world.

*IAF in combat exercises over the period*

In military exercises, military resources are employed for combat training and for testing strategies in simulated combat. Joint air combat exercises are meant for strengthening of military cooperation between the participating countries and also for the enhancement of interoperability and mutual understanding between military pilots of the two countries.

I*AF has participated in many air combat military exercises with friendly nations.*

Cope India 2004 saw India and the United States engaging in a series of mock combats, in which the top pilots from the two countries matched their skills against each other. This was the first bilateral dissimilar air combat exercise together conducted by the IAF and USAF after a gap of more than two decades, mainly to enhance relations and to understand each other's mutual capabilities.

USAF pilots found that IAF pilots were of superior quality who outperformed US pilots in beyond visual range air combat engagements by simulated launching of medium-range missiles from Su-30K and Mirage 2000H against USAF aircraft. The US aircraft lost in 90% of within visual range air combat engagements.

After its triumphant success in Cope India 2004, IAF also participated with its primary Su-30K fighter-interceptor in SINDEX 2004 with Singapore and in Garuda II with France. Garuda I was the first-ever joint exercise between India and France which was held in 2003 in Gwalior, India. Co-operative Cope Thunder 2004 was also another air exercise in 2004 where IAF's six Jaguar deep-penetration strike aircraft and two IL-76 transport aircraft flew to Alaska in US to participate in the multi-national exercise. Sukhoi aircraft was not part of the IAF contingent during these two exercises.


*Su-30MKI in air combat exercises*

Su-30MKI, for the first time took part in joint war games with foreign air forces, in Cope India 2005.

During the air combat mission, Su-30MKI protected AWACS aircraft against F-16 attacks and also intercepted large group of strike aircraft. The US aircraft lost nearly 50% of dogfights, even after E-3 AWACS aircraft provided all the information support. The two sides performed 300 sorties, including aerobatic flights, single type dog fights and mixed type group flights. It was the first-ever exercise where AWACS came into limelight on the Indian territory.

Indra Dhanush 2006 was the first ever joint exercise between Royal Air Force (RAF) and Indian Air Force. Su-30MKI tested its waters with RAF Tornado F3. The RAF pilots were of the viewpoint that the Su-30 MKI combat capabilities surpassed those of the Tornado F3 fighter-interceptor.

Again Su-30MKI aircraft was far more superior and impressed France with its super manoeuvreability during the Garuda III military exercise held in Kalaikunda Air Force Base in India. For the first time IAF got a chance to operate on board the AWACS aircraft to familiarize itself in AWACS operation. This experience became a sort of training to operate the customized built Indian AWACS with a Russian aircraft fitted with Israeli Phalcon radar.

Indra Dhanush 2007 saw the first deployment of Su-30MKI fighter aircraft outside India and first ever participation of the European Typhoon in joint exercises with foreign air forces.

Red Flag exercise is considered to be the most demanding the mother of all military exercise conducted anywhere in the world. The Red Flag exercise normally host only NATO member-countries and close US allies. But on rare occasions a non-NATO member is invited to participate.

A typical Red Flag exercise involves a variety of attack, fighter and bomber aircraft (F-15Es, A-10s, B-1s, etc.), reconnaissance aircraft (UAV - Predator), electronic countermeasures suppression aircraft (EC-130s, EA-6Bs and F-16s), air superiority aircraft (F15s, F-16s, etc), airlift support (C-130s, C-141s), search and rescue aircraft (HH-53s, HC-130s), and aerial refuelling aircraft (KC-130s, KC-135s). The E-3 Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) aircraft plays a significant role in the training by using its unique radar capability to monitor and support the forces.

Red Flag 2008 saw the active participation of IAF with the USAF. Other nations like France and Korea were also the part of the joint exercise.

The exercise visualised the combat employment tactics of Su-30MKI in strike missions. The fighter aircraft surpassed both the F-15 and F-16 fighter aircraft.

65 aircraft and helicopters and over 1000 multi-national personnel were involved in the exercise.

Su-30MKI also proved its mettle at the Desert Eagle 2008 exercise held at Al Dafra Air Force Base, UAE. The aircraft was engaged in air combat training engagements with the F-16 and Mirage 2000-9 fighters of UAE Air Force and Air Defence.

Su-30MKI didn't participate in the earlier air combat exercises, i.e; Cope India 2004, SINDEX 2004, and Garuda II. It was the Su-30K fighter interceptor alongwith Mirage, MiG and other transport aircraft, which played a key role during these military exercises with other nations.


*Conclusion*

The inclusion of the Su-30MKI in the Indian Air Force has definitely given an added military strength to India's defence wing. IAF has received immense confidence with such successes in the air combat exercises with various nations. Countries like USA and other NATO nations see Su-30MKI as one of the best combat aircraft in service.

Because of these results, IAF is modifying its infrastructure with modernised Su-30MKI to train its forces in fighting the next generation war.

To enchance combat potential of the Su-30MKI, the modification of this aircraft is currently implemented to integrate the BRAHMOS supersonic cruise missile into its weaponry suite. The Su-30MKI armed with the BRAHMOS missile will attain the deep-strike capability of engaging ground and sea-surface targets at a distance of up to 300 km.

Finally, Su-30MKI gives the Indian Air Force a capability that will remain unmatched by all rivals for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Eastern Air Command chief reviews preparedness of the fleet*

Kolkata, Apr 9 (ANI): Air Marshal KK Nohwar, Air Officer Commanding in Chief (AOC-in-C), Eastern Air Command (EAC), who is on a four-day visit to various Indian Air Force (IAF) bases in West Bengal, on Friday, visited the Air Force Station in Barrackpore near Kolkata.

Air Marshal Nohwar, who reached the IAF base at Barrackpore on Thursday afternoon, would also be visiting the Air Force Station in Panagarh, before proceeding back to EAC Headquarters at Shillong.

Earlier on Wednesday and Thursday, he visited the IAF base at Kalaikunda.

Air Marshal Nohwar was received by the Base Commander Air Cmde DK Vashisht at the Air Force Station in Kalaikunda on his arrival.

The Air Marshal inspected various operational and support facilities at the base. He expressed his appreciation on the preparedness of the base and was extremely happy to see the infrastructure matching the international standards.

During his interaction with Air Warriors at Kalaikunda, he said that the base had become very important due to regular joint exercises at the base with foreign air forces.

At the Air Force Station in Barrackpore, Air Marshal Nohwar was received by Base Commander Group Captain Pankaj Bishnoi.

The Air Marshal also took a stock of air and ground defences at the base.

He also visited the training facilities, which impart theory knowledge about the AN-32 and Mig 21 systems to aircrew and ground crew. Air Marshal Nohwar inspected various communication facilities at the base.

Air Marshal Nohwar is accompanied by wife Anita Nohwar, who is the president of Air Force Wives Welfare Association at the command level.

She interacted with the members of AFWWA at AF Stations in Kalaikunda and Barrackpore and took a stock of welfare activities initiated at these bases.

Nohwar also visited and appreciated the School Umeed- Asha Kiran at Air Force School in Barrackpore meant for the special children. (ANI)

Eastern Air Command chief reviews preparedness of the fleet


----------



## Justin Joseph

*FIRST LOOK: India's IJT Sitara In IAF Colours (Tippy Grey) Finally*



Photo from Vayu II/2010. Clicked by a Sony Ericsson mobile phone


----------



## sudhir007

Justin Joseph said:


> *FIRST LOOK: India's IJT Sitara In IAF Colours (Tippy Grey) Finally*
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from Vayu II/2010. Clicked by a Sony Ericsson mobile phone


Any update about IJT-36. when it will induct by iaf and wht about it flight test there is no update. ??? can anyone have alteast update ???


----------



## sudhir007

HJT-36


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

SBI launches defence salary package for Indian Air Force-Jobs-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The State Bank of India today launched a defence salary package for the Indian Air Force with an array of concessional services such as zero balance accounts, interest rate concessions on loans, preferential allotment of lockers and free mobile banking.

"I recommit that SBI would serve the very best we can," SBI chairman O P Bhatt said at the launch of the product here.

The package includes free drafts and free cheque books and provides for free funds transfers to any of the State Bank Group's network of almost 16,000 branches or any other bank in India, besides free ATM cards and other features.

SBI further said that it plans to add 5,000 ATMs to its existing count of 20,000, which will benefit more than one lakh Air Force personnel, as the bank intends to establish a large number of ATMs to serve Air Force formations.

The package enables Air Force personnel to open zero balance accounts with an unique lifetime account number, valid even after retirement, and offers free mobile banking services, preferential allotment of lockers and interest rate concessions on home, car and personal loans, among others.

"The bank's network of business correspondents appointed in unbanked rural areas will also be available for the basic banking requirement of the Air Force personnel and their families," SBI said.

Speaking on the occasion, Air Chief Marshal P V Naik said, "I hope SBI would meet the expectations of defence personnel," adding that he would urge the SBI chairman to translate it into a reality at the earliest.

A similar package was announced for Army and Navy personnel earlier.


----------



## FulcrumD

Exclusive pics,HJT-36 Sitara LSP-1,picture courtesy Shiv Aroor.

Cheers


----------



## KS

Guys how many Fulcrums do we have in active service in IAF nad how many are upgraded to SMT sttandard..?

thx.


----------



## FulcrumD

66 including the two seater conversion trainers,none of them has been upgraded as of today,the deal has already been signed,the upgradation should start by end of this year and completed over a period of two years.


----------



## KS

FulcrumD said:


> 66 including the two seater conversion trainers,none of them has been upgraded as of today,the deal has already been signed,the upgradation should start by end of this year and completed over a period of two years.



better the upgrade take place..or atleast in my opinion they r sitting ducks for f-16 blk 52.

nd guys a bit Off topic:
how does it fare against the older F-16 s of PAF?


----------



## Bombay

*More of the fiery LCH*














Basic design is almost complete and now test flights, and later integrated weapon needs to be done. After that it's ready to roll..

ALso notice the size of the happy team in the first pic.


----------



## TheBraveHeart

Bombay said:


> *More of the fiery LCH*




Hey, it seems there are 4 more helos in background, one of which is surely BSF Dhruv, can someone please identify the other three??

Its good to see so many quality pics of the beast...eagerly waiting for IAF colored one now..


----------



## KS

Bombay said:


> *More of the fiery LCH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic design is almost complete and now test flights, and later integrated weapon needs to be done. After that it's ready to roll..
> 
> ALso notice the size of the happy team in the first pic.



the design is plain superb and add to this the paint scheme...
ahhhhh killer looks...


----------



## Kinetic

Bombay said:


> *More of the fiery LCH*



WoW



Looks like a mean killer machine. Indian science and technology came to an edge. They have used a high degree of composite to make it more stealthy, light and better protection against ammunition.

I wish they mount an improved version of BFSR above the rotor.


----------



## jha

what have i heard from a very informative CHAIWALA that two prototypes are ready and both of them are being used for trials...


----------



## KS

Guys which fighter aircraft in the world has the most number of Hardpoints...?

Thx in advance.


----------



## KEETARP

Karthic Sri said:


> Guys which fighter aircraft in the world has the most number of Hardpoints...?
> 
> Thx in advance.



If you take internal weapon bay as well.
PAk-FA has 10 internal + 6 external points

Only external then 
Su-35 Fighter + Su-32 Bomber version have 14 , 
Rafale also has 14 , not the marine version though.

And above all F15 have less hard-points than sukhoi but STRIKE-EAGLE version with CFT can have additional bcoz of weapons in its bay inside cft's, look below and missile in this image in cft bay.





F15 can have 15 if configured with CFT's.

Question is how many will you use at a time 
F18 growler + A10 used all their always bcoz maneuverability was out of question .

But for *fighter* well , at a time 4BVR + 2WVR + 1Centerline pod for jamming + 2Wet-Tanks is good for A2A mission.

For *strike* formation -2BVR + 2WVR + 2-4Ext Bomb stores + 1Targeting pod + 1 Jamming Pod is good + 2 A2S standoff weapon 
or Full LGB + Multiple rocket pods 

Su-30 in Pune ( my city ) , fly with *2* Jamming pods + 1 Targeting pod + 6 BVR on wings + 3 WVR - I guess that is bcoz of A2A refuelling than use of external tanks.
But in war time , this will change and they will have to carry tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Guys in th Su30MKI vs Thunder thread in military aviation a member has claimed that the Erieye can guide a missile fired by the JF 17 Thunder and similarly our Phalcon can do the same to the MKI..?
Is it possible..?
Can some learned members clarify..?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Karthic Sri said:


> Guys in th Su30MKI vs Thunder thread in military aviation a member has claimed that the Erieye can guide a missile fired by the JF 17 Thunder and similarly our Phalcon can do the same to the MKI..?
> Is it possible..?
> Can some learned members clarify..?



Read about data-linking facility and capability, then may be the concept is cleared to you.


----------



## KEETARP

Karthic Sri said:


> Guys in th Su30MKI vs Thunder thread in military aviation a member has claimed that the Erieye can guide a missile fired by the JF 17 Thunder and similarly our Phalcon can do the same to the MKI..?
> Is it possible..?
> Can some learned members clarify..?



Actually its not , possible in theory but not used.
I am not sure which missile is used by JF-17 but in case of su30 , 
non-IR missile like R77, R27t which are either semi-active or completely radar homing missile, give a *fire and forget* ability bcoz the inbuilt-seeker takes over role after some time. 
For that in-phase guidance radar does all work, by tracking and detecting (AWACS does the detection and our radar tracks the target on priority basis and radar only further guides missile.)

Remember why do you need missile codes just to integrate your missile system with jet's radar and avionics. (Launching platform)
If you want to integrate missile's onboard avionics with Awacs then to guide missile *indirectly* you need very fast ODL (operational data links ). 
Its practically possible with very fast system like TIDLS on GRIPEN and NATO-2 std data links but i doubt Russia / Pakistan??? / India have that operational.

Actually if you see that SU-35 promotional video on youtube you will find one of su35 gets jammed , but bcoz of ODL other su-35 gives all info directly on jammed MFD's and subsequently launching the missile by that info, so its possible . 
But why you need it ,when Radar guide is much more faster and reliable, 
its a matter of seconds outthere for missile with speeds ranging upto 4mach and pulling over 50g .

Now our Phalcon have fully NATO-compatible ODL and also a russian specific one which are currently active.
India has given contract to Israel and French company to put up our own IODL by 2012 which will be lightening fast and combined with dedicated air-force satellite.

*Why METEOR is so talked about*- 
One thing is fully single stage ramjet motor.
Well important other thing i read abt it few months back its onboard sensors have capability to provide back information to jets regarding change of Target's position+Speed and which can be shared by all linked jets , and regularly in-flight updating of missile as well .

Wait to see the future - May be that what would be trend once Airforce around world have a fast ODL


----------



## Dash

> Actually its not , possible in theory but not used.
> I am not sure which missile is used by JF-17 but in case of su30 ,
> non-IR missile like R77, R27t which are either semi-active or completely radar homing missile, give a fire and forget ability bcoz the inbuilt-seeker takes over role after some time.




Quite true.

However here is what I think... 

If the missle is on active radar homing mode then it can receive mid course guidance. I read that AIM 120A can receive mid courese guidance via data link.

However here comes teh little issue. Now if the missile is in active radar homing mode then..


> Read about data-linking facility and capability, then may be the concept is cleared to you.


the above theory of Taimi khan changes.
If its in Radar homing mode then its solely controlled by the fighter.
So this missile getting fresh target co-ordinates "directly from an AWACS" is out of question.

Unless the AWACS is locked on to the target and contacts the fighter to change its course.

However if the missile is locked on to the target by its own seeker. then I dont think its possible to change its course.

This is what I think, may be wrong..

and yes the link to the article where it says AIM 120 can receive mid course guidance.

http://www.astronautix.com/lvs/amraam.htm


----------



## Azam Eagle

A Pakistani Trainer Jet For The Indian Air Force?
April 13, 2010


Here is a chance that India blew to send a strong message for peace with both Pakistan and China. An Egyptian diplomat based in New Delhi apparently offered recently to help Indian Air Force overcome its shabby pilot training program.

According to a report by the Indian magazine Business Standard, the Egyptian official offered a novel solution: An Egyptian Air Force training crew flown from Egypt to India to train Indian pilots using Karakoram-8, the multirole trainer jointly developed by both Pakistan and China and now used by a growing list of countries, including Egypt, Sri Lanka, Indonesia, Malaysia, Zimbabwe, Myanmar, Namibia, not to mention the air forces of both Pakistan and China.

Says the Indian magazine: Since the offer was not followed up in writing, the Indian Air Force (IAF) was spared the embarrassment of having to reply.


But the Egyptian diplomat was not playing dumb. He knew what he was saying. The Egyptians are no novices in diplomacy. Maybe he was just hoping to make a small indirect breakthrough in Indias tense relationship with both Pakistan and China. Cairo enjoys excellent relations with Islamabad and Beijing.

It would have been a smart move had the Indian air force accepted the offer. New Delhi has close ties to Egypt and extensive military-to-military relations. So there is no question of trust deficit. Using a trainer developed by Pakistan and China would have said a lot about how confident India is about itself. The move would have also made financial and practical sense. Despite Indias massive military procurement program, its pilot training record is downright embarrassing. Again, heres a quote from the same report:  the IAFs notoriously unreliable basic trainer, the HPT-32 Deepak, was grounded after a horrific crash that killed two experienced pilots. In 17 Deepak crashes so far, 19 pilots have died.

This move would have done good where Indian diplomacy in recent years has done little to improve relations with its two neighbors.

The list of Indian hostile messages to Pakistan and China is long [acquiring Pakistan-specific weapon systems, building Pakistan- and China-specific bases near the two borders, quietly supporting terrorism inside China in Tibet in Xinjiang and Inside Pakistan's Balochistan and in cities close to Pakistan's border with India.

The Karakoram-8, and its several recent upgraded models, is jointly developed and produced by China Nanchang Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation and Pakistan Aeronautical Complex. The plane is called K-8 Karakorum after the mountain range that separates China and Pakistan. Although it is a trainer, the jet can be used for light air-to-ground combat roles with easy modifications. [See specifications here].


----------



## gogbot

India Develops Requirements For AMCA



India&#8217;s Aeronautical Development Agency is evaluating Indian air force requirements for the Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA).

The weight of the AMCA will not exceed 25 tons. The twin-engine configured aircraft will have a higher thrust being in the bigger weight category than the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), with an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar.

The Defense Research &amp; Development Organization (DRDO) had announced earlier this year that the AMCA program would be launched in 2010. While unofficially work has started on the design, according to an official, the AMCA will be officially announced in 6-8 months. &#8220;There is nothing official about it&#8230; It is currently not a sanctioned project from the government. We are looking at the technical requirements submitted by the Indian air force,&#8221; the official told Aerospace DAILY.

*The AMCA was earlier called the Medium Combat Aircraft. This [AMCA] is very different from the design of the MCA,&#8221; an official says.
*
The Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) that India is currently evaluating bids for is a 4.5-generation aircraft, an official says. &#8220;None of the contenders fall in the stealth configuration, which is the most important consideration for the AMCA.&#8221;

India hopes to develop stealth technologies indigenously. &#8220;We are looking at stealth features even for the LCA,&#8221; the official says. &#8220;We believe it can be developed here.&#8221;

Not having chosen an engine as yet, it is likely that the Kaveri Mk-2 engine presently being developed by Snecma and Gas Turbine Research Establishment will be used for the AMCA.

Kaveri was first conceived as an engine for the LCA developed by ADA. The LCA is currently powered by General Electric-404 engines with technical evaluations ongoing for a bid for 99 engines. The contenders are the F-414 and EJ-200.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KEETARP

Dash said:


> Quite true.
> 
> However here is what I think...
> 
> *If the missle is on active radar homing mode then it can receive mid course guidance. I read that AIM 120A can receive mid courese guidance via data link.
> *
> However here comes teh little issue. Now if the missile is in active radar homing mode then..
> 
> the above theory of Taimi khan changes.
> If its in Radar homing mode then its solely controlled by the fighter.
> So this missile getting fresh target co-ordinates "directly from an AWACS" is out of question.
> 
> Unless the AWACS is locked on to the target and contacts the fighter to change its course.
> 
> However if the missile is locked on to the target by its own seeker. then I dont think its possible to change its course.
> 
> This is what I think, may be wrong..
> 
> and yes the link to the article where it says AIM 120 can receive mid course guidance.
> 
> AMRAAM



Actually its not like that - 
Mid course guidance is only for missile to reach the the terminal homing mode, then its own Active seeker or passive receiver takes up job to actively guide the missile.

All BVR missile can receive the mid-course guidance either thru pulses/datalinks/inertial navigation system , its nothing like only AIM120 has one , even R77LR has it.

As for terminal phase , you dont require guidance otherwise FIRE and FORGET thing will be a joke . Its useless all guidance stops only missile onboard sensors work.( baring the proximity fuze situation)

*See my last post* - Why METEOR is so talked about , bcoz it can update information in back-channel to jet/AWACS _*even*_ in terminal phase.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Here is how data linked missiles may or will work. 

Lets suppose, a fighter has a 100KM range active guided missile which has data link and fighter's own radar is off and its being guided by the AWAC where ever required. All of a sudden the AWAC picks up an enemy fighter which is around 80KM away from the fighter which has the missile but as its radar is off due to any of the reason. So now the AWAC may provide the fighter the coordinates of the target and direct it to fire, as the fighters own radar is off, so it can now take over the guidance of the radar through data link and provide it updated coordinates of the target and guide the missile to reach the target close enough from where the missile's own seeker or its own radar in the nose cone takes over and goes for the target. 

Other scenario can be, the fighter locks on a target with its own radar which is 90KM away, fires its missile, but to save itself from any possible launched missile from the targeted aircraft, it takes a U-turn and goes for its own safe airspace or outrun the incoming missiles, so if the aircraft takes a U-turn, the launched missile will lose its mid course guidance from the aircraft which had launched it and whose radar had locked on the target, so here the data link of the missile and AWAC can play a role. The fighter when launched the missile, can hand over the or the AWAC can take over the missile and give it mid course guidance towards the target aircraft, while the friendly aircraft would have U-turned and running away from the incoming enemy missile. 

"The first option is command link guidance. In this instance the launch vehicle's or site's radar would accurately track the target and launched missile, a computer would find the required flightpath corrections for the missile, which would then be *transmitted via a data link to the missile's flight control system*. When in range for an effective lock on with the onboard radar, the weapon would initiate its terminal guidance phase using its own radar and computer, no longer requiring guidance commands. This type of system is often used in surface-to-air missile systems. "

A good read to understand the types of missiles and how they work. 

ACTIVE AND SEMIACTIVE RADAR MISSILE GUIDANCE


----------



## KS

TaimiKhan said:


> Here is how data linked missiles may or will work.
> 
> Lets suppose, a fighter has a 100KM range active guided missile which has data link and fighter's own radar is off and its being guided by the AWAC where ever required. All of a sudden the AWAC picks up an enemy fighter which is around 80KM away from the fighter which has the missile but as its radar is off due to any of the reason. So now the AWAC may provide the fighter the coordinates of the target and direct it to fire, as the fighters own radar is off, so it can now take over the guidance of the radar through data link and provide it updated coordinates of the target and guide the missile to reach the target close enough from where the missile's own seeker or its own radar in the nose cone takes over and goes for the target.
> 
> Other scenario can be, the fighter locks on a target with its own radar which is 90KM away, fires its missile, but to save itself from any possible launched missile from the targeted aircraft, it takes a U-turn and goes for its own safe airspace or outrun the incoming missiles, so if the aircraft takes a U-turn, the launched missile will lose its mid course guidance from the aircraft which had launched it and whose radar had locked on the target, so here the data link of the missile and AWAC can play a role. The fighter when launched the missile, can hand over the or the AWAC can take over the missile and give it mid course guidance towards the target aircraft, while the friendly aircraft would have U-turned and running away from the incoming enemy missile.
> 
> "The first option is command link guidance. In this instance the launch vehicle's or site's radar would accurately track the target and launched missile, a computer would find the required flightpath corrections for the missile, which would then be *transmitted via a data link to the missile's flight control system*. When in range for an effective lock on with the onboard radar, the weapon would initiate its terminal guidance phase using its own radar and computer, no longer requiring guidance commands. This type of system is often used in surface-to-air missile systems. "
> 
> A good read to understand the types of missiles and how they work.
> 
> ACTIVE AND SEMIACTIVE RADAR MISSILE GUIDANCE



But the important question is even though it maybe feasible is it OPERATIONAL in PAF or IAF..?


----------



## Dash

Thanks Taimi khan for that update.



> transmitted via a data link to the missile's flight control system



I never denied the data link capability.



> See my last post - Why METEOR is so talked about , bcoz it can update information in back-channel to jet/AWACS even in terminal phase.



and Lt Prateek.

You said what I said in my post too.
I said the data link can work before missile locks on to target on its own.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*IAF: New Air Base At Phalodi, Rajasthan*







---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------


----------



## gubbi

Interesting to see the Jaguars. So the base is catered for hosting strike aircraft only?


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Thales to upgrade IAF's MiG-29s with IFF system*

*NEW DELHI (PTI): French defence major Thales will provide the sensors complaint with NATO standards for Identifying Friend or Foe (IFF) on MiG-29 fighter aircraft of the Indian Air Force to be upgraded in Russia.*

"Russian Aircraft Corporation, MiG (RSK-MiG), has chosen Thales to provide the IFF-1 Combined Interrogator Transponder (CIT) and Cryptographic National Secure Mode (NSM) as part of the retrofit for the Indian Air Force's MiG-29 multi-role fighter aircraft," a press release from the French firm said here Thursday.

The IAF has three squadrons of MiG-29, numbering about 60 aircraft, which are currently under the upgrade programme.

The IFF CIT will allow the IAF's MiG-29 fighter aircraft to be interoperable with Western military aircraft so as to avoid friendly fire.

*The cryptographic mode will equip India with the first national secure identification capability for protecting its own assets.

Under the latest contract, Thales would deliver the first IFF CIT to MiG this year and the initial building block of a comprehensive secure identification capability in mid-2011.*

The 'TSB 2500' IFF CIT is an advanced system compliant with the latest NATO standards.

Some 16,000 units of IFF equipment have been installed on board more than 100 types of platforms worldwide including airborne, ground and naval platforms, the Thales said.

Thales will supply the IAF's MiG-29 fighter aircraft with 'TOTEM-3000' new generation Inertial Navigation and Global Positioning System.

*Thales, in addition line-fit, supplies the Indian Navy's newly built MiG-29KUB aircraft with the Topsight E helmet-mounted sight and display (HMSD), for which it successfully completed integration phase in November 2009.*

"This decisive phase marks the end of qualification for the Topsight-E HMSD, which is now fully integrated to the MiG-29K/KUB cockpit, including ejection seat and weapon delivery and navigation system," it said.

Thales' cooperation with MiG started in 1993 when Sextant decided to design and supply a full avionics suite for the Russian Advanced Trainer MiG-AT. This opened up new cooperation on programmes such as the MiG-21 and MiG-29 upgrades.

Thales to upgrade IAF's MiG-29s with IFF system :: Brahmand.com


----------



## deepakaviator

*India's Light Combat copter makes first flight*.

As the helicopter taxied slowly along the airstrip, a little knot of designers and executives from Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) watched silently, the sweat beads on their foreheads from more than just the Bangalore heat. March 29 had been selected for a landmark attempt: The first flight of the indigenous Light Combat Helicopter (LCH).
Attack helicopters involve the most complex aeronautical, stealth, sensor and weapons technologies. HAL&#8217;s state-of-the-art LCH aims to gatecrash an exclusive club of light attack helicopters that includes Eurocopter&#8217;s Tiger and China&#8217;s ultra-secret Zhisheng-10 (Z-10). In high-altitude performance, the LCH will be in a class by itself: Taking off from Himalayan altitudes of 10,000 feet, operating rockets and guns up to 16,300 feet, and launching missiles at UAVs flying at over 21,000 feet.
At 3.30 pm, the twin Shakti engines roared to a crescendo and the LCH pilots, Group Captains Unni Pillai and Hari Nair, lifted off the ground. The futuristic helicopter, all angles and armoured sheets, flew for a distance just a few feet above the runway; then cheering and clapping broke out as it climbed to 50 feet. Over the next 15 minutes, Pillai and Nair put the LCH through its first flight test, doing a clockwise and then an anti-clockwise turn, hovering motionless and circling the airport four times.
&#8220;It is a big day for all of us, especially those involved in the LCH&#8217;s design and fabrication,&#8221; Ashok Nayak, chairman and managing director of HAL, told Business Standard. &#8220;We were going to have the first LCH flight in December but, for one reason or another, it kept getting delayed.&#8221;

A feared predator in the modern battlefield, the attack helicopter is a key weapon system against enemy tanks. Once an enemy tank column is detected, attack helicopters speed to confront them, flying just 20-30 feet high to avoid radar detection with enemy rifle and machine-gun bullets ricocheting off their armoured sides. Hiding behind trees or a ridgeline, they pop up when the tanks are about 4 kilometres away to fire missiles that smash through a tank&#8217;s armour.

Excess weight has been the main reason for the delay in the LCH programme. The heavy armour needed for protection against enemy fire conflicts with the need for a light, highly mobile helicopter that can twist and dodge and hover stationary to allow pilots to aim and fire their missiles. The LCH was supposed to weight just 2.5 tonnes when empty; but the design team found that it actually weighed 580 kg more than that.

At lower altitudes, this would not be a significant drawback. But, at the LCH&#8217;s flight ceiling of 6,000 metres (almost 20,000 feet), this would significantly reduce the LCH&#8217;s payload of weapons and ammunition.

Last September, the chief of HAL&#8217;s Helicopter Complex, R Srinivasan, told Business Standard that the LCH&#8217;s weight would be progressively reduced over the first three Technology Demonstrators (TDs) of the LCH. &#8220;We will find ways of cutting down TD-1 by 180-200 kg; TD-2, will be another 100 kg lighter; and TD-3 will shave off another 65-75 kg. That would leave the LCH about 200 kg heavier than originally planned, but the IAF has accepted that.&#8221;

HAL chief Ashok Nayak today confirmed to Business Standard that this schedule was on track. &#8220;The weight reduction that we had targeted for TD-1, which flew on Monday, has been met. The second prototype, TD-1, which will make its first flight by September, will be lighter still.&#8221;

The Indian Air Force (IAF) has said that it needs 65 LCHs; the army wants another 114. If the development programme is not delayed further, the LCH will enter service by 2015-2016. To meet its needs till then, the Ministry of Defence floated a global tender for 22 attack helicopters. With only three companies responding, that tender was cancelled last year.

But HAL remains confident since most of the key technologies in the LCH &#8212; e.g., the Shakti engine, the rotors and the main gearbox &#8212; have already been proven in the Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopter, 159 of which are being built for the army and the air force.

Simultaneously, the LCH&#8217;s weapons and sensors are being tested on a weaponised version of the Dhruv. These include a Nexter 20 mm turret-mounted cannon, an MBDA air-to-air missile, and an EW suite from SAAB, South Africa. India&#8217;s Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO) is developing an anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) for the LCH. Based on the already developed Nag ATGM, the HELINA (or HELIicopter-mounted NAg) missile can destroy tanks from a distance of seven kilometres.


----------



## DMLA

*HATSOFF to HAL & CAE: India's first hi-tech copter simulator park all set to go live in Bangalore; experts call it a pilots' delight*



> Indias first state-of-the-art helicopter simulator facility is expected to go live in Bengaluru next month. The Helicopter Academy to Train by Simulation of Flying (HATSOFF) is an 50/50 joint venture between Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) and simulation technology company CAE, Canada.
> 
> Installation and integration work began in early March and infrastructure activities are now in full swing. The first Bell 412EP cockpit will be ready for training by May after certification by European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and Director General of Civil Aviation (DGCA). The Dhruv civil cockpit would be ready by December 2010, Dhruv military cockpit by April 2011 and the Dauphin 365N3 cockpit by June 2011, Wing Cmdr. (ret.) C.D. Upadhaya, HATSOFFs CEO, told Aviation Week.
> 
> The facility boasts a roll-on/roll-off (RO-RO) type, full-motion Level-D simulator, certified to EASA standards, with a common motion platform and interchangeable cockpit modules for Bell 412EP, Dauphin 365N3 and ALH civil and military variants.
> 
> This facility is being established to provide training to different customers from the three services and also customers from private civil helicopter operators in India and abroad who have shown keen interest in the training facility. Once operational, this will be a showcase to Bangalore, a senior HAL official said.
> 
> Capt. Singh Deo, MD Bell Helicopter, India, told Aviation Week that once HATSOFF goes live, pilots will not need to leave India for training.
> 
> In India we are late in catching up with simulators, though it was long overdue. This simulator park is very advanced and now we need not send our pilots abroad for training. Now, pilots can practice handling emergencies however number of times they want, which otherwise was not possible, said Deo, who is also the president of the northern chapter of the Rotary Wing Society of India.


----------



## RPK

*Possible sale of 10 Boeing to IAF: US*

This is an important step forward in the U.S. Foreign Military Sales process and is a necessary prerequisite to negotiations on the deal, said an official statement on Monday.

After hearing of the notification dated April 22, U.S. Ambassador to India Timothy J. Roemer said, &#8220;The potential sale of C-17s strengthens the growing partnership between our two countries, and demonstrates our enduring commitment to sharing the world&#8217;s best technology with India.

&#8220;This sale will offer economic benefits for both India and the United States and will likely include significant job creation in both countries. India is a leading partner in our efforts to promote regional stability, peace and economic growth.&#8221;

The C-17 is the workhorse of the U.S. Air Force transport fleet and has proven highly reliable in the harsh environments of Iraq and Afghanistan.

The Indian Air Force will use the C-17s to modernize India&#8217;s armed forces with new cargo capabilities. With a payload of 164,900 pounds, the C-17 can take off from a 7,000-foot airfield, fly 2,400 nautical miles, and land on a small, austere airfield in 3,000 feet or less.

In addition to the U.S. Air Force, the C-17 is currently in service with the British Royal Air Force, the Royal Australian Air Force, the Canadian Forces, NATO and Qatar, with C-17s on order for the UAE.

Although the official notification to Congress lists the potential value as $5.8 billion, this represents the highest possible estimate for the sale, and includes all potential services offered. The actual cost will be based on Indian Air Force requirements and has yet to be negotiated.

In addition to the C-17 airplanes themselves, at the discretion of the Indian Air Force, the purchase may include some or all of the following:

&#183; Training for aircrew and maintenance personnel
&#183; Training equipment
&#183; Spare and repair parts
&#183; Test equipment, ground support equipment
&#183; Technical assistance
&#183; Engineering services for India
&#183; Unique modifications specific to the Indian Air Force
&#183; Logistical and technical support


----------



## sudhir007

rpraveenkum said:


> *Possible sale of 10 Boeing to IAF: US*
> 
> This is an important step forward in the U.S. Foreign Military Sales process and is a necessary prerequisite to negotiations on the deal, said an official statement on Monday.
> 
> After hearing of the notification dated April 22, U.S. Ambassador to India Timothy J. Roemer said, The potential sale of C-17s strengthens the growing partnership between our two countries, and demonstrates our enduring commitment to sharing the worlds best technology with India.
> 
> This sale will offer economic benefits for both India and the United States and will likely include significant job creation in both countries. India is a leading partner in our efforts to promote regional stability, peace and economic growth.
> 
> The C-17 is the workhorse of the U.S. Air Force transport fleet and has proven highly reliable in the harsh environments of Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> The Indian Air Force will use the C-17s to modernize Indias armed forces with new cargo capabilities. With a payload of 164,900 pounds, the C-17 can take off from a 7,000-foot airfield, fly 2,400 nautical miles, and land on a small, austere airfield in 3,000 feet or less.
> 
> In addition to the U.S. Air Force, the C-17 is currently in service with the British Royal Air Force, the Royal Australian Air Force, the Canadian Forces, NATO and Qatar, with C-17s on order for the UAE.
> 
> Although the official notification to Congress lists the potential value as $5.8 billion, this represents the highest possible estimate for the sale, and includes all potential services offered. The actual cost will be based on Indian Air Force requirements and has yet to be negotiated.
> 
> In addition to the C-17 airplanes themselves, at the discretion of the Indian Air Force, the purchase may include some or all of the following:
> 
> · Training for aircrew and maintenance personnel
> · Training equipment
> · Spare and repair parts
> · Test equipment, ground support equipment
> · Technical assistance
> · Engineering services for India
> · Unique modifications specific to the Indian Air Force
> · Logistical and technical support



For me it is waste of money


----------



## brahmastra

PHOTOS: Indian C-130Js Under Build At Lockheed's Marietta Hercules Factory
















Photos Courtesy Lockheed-Martin


----------



## sudhir007

http://www.kpmg.com/IN/en/IssuesAnd...pportunities_in_the_Indian_Defence_Sector.pdf


----------



## Mr. cool

sudhir007 said:


> For me it is waste of money



but why ??


----------



## sirius4u

sudhir007 said:


> For me it is waste of money



No i dont think so... IAF is definitely in need of this kind of aircraft... Reasons...

1. Low maintenance & life cycle costs...
2. Can easily operate out of short or under-prepared runways... which is very useful during war or natural calamities..
3. Has better range than our IL78s &can carry more payload... 
4. Rugged & high resistance to FOD damage...
5. Drawback- Highly costly...

What i am trying to tell is IAF has opted the C-130s for special ops... & the globemasters for emergency supplies or evacs in border areas... We were in need of this kind of aircraft for a long time.. And now we are going to get these.. 

It is not that our whole cargo fleet is to be comprised of C17s... But these will definitely reduce the workload of ILs until say 2025 when we will have a full squadron of our own developed MTAs...


----------



## sudhir007

sirius4u said:


> No i dont think so... IAF is definitely in need of this kind of aircraft... Reasons...
> 
> 1. Low maintenance & life cycle costs...
> 2. Can easily operate out of short or under-prepared runways... which is very useful during war or natural calamities..
> 3. Has better range than our IL78s &can carry more payload...
> 4. Rugged & high resistance to FOD damage...
> 5. Drawback- Highly costly...
> 
> What i am trying to tell is IAF has opted the C-130s for special ops... & the globemasters for emergency supplies or evacs in border areas... We were in need of this kind of aircraft for a long time.. And now we are going to get these..
> 
> It is not that our whole cargo fleet is to be comprised of C17s... But these will definitely reduce the workload of ILs until say 2025 when we will have a full squadron of our own developed MTAs...



For me my favorite is AN-124-150 better payload then c-17 more range 1/3 of price. C-17 come around $500M per plane did you think it is worthy. it is better to for refueller from A-330 but MOD cancel that deal. I dnt understand why mod want FMS rout to purchase US product without realizing any RFP in global mkt. we dnt need this plane on ASAP. like other MRCA, howitzer, SUB. attack copter etc............


----------



## sirius4u

sudhir007 said:


> For me my favorite is AN-124-150 better payload then c-17 more range 1/3 of price. C-17 come around $500M per plane did you think it is worthy. it is better to for refueller from A-330 but MOD cancel that deal. I dnt understand why mod want FMS rout to purchase US product without realizing any RFP in global mkt. we dnt need this plane on ASAP. like other MRCA, howitzer, SUB. attack copter etc............



But will it be easy to maintain & rugged like the C-17...?

Can it operate in unprepared airstrips...? Certainly a big NO... Its as huge as it can be... 

IAF dont need a big plane... It cant be used in borders and emergencies... That is why i say C-17 is handy for that role... We are just ordering 10... Like i said before, its not gonna be our main airlifter... Its a strategic, tactical airlifter... I think we definitely need it... Feel free to correct me...


----------



## sudhir007

IAF needs to acquire more modern aircrafts: Air Chief Marshal Naik

New Delhi, Apr 29 (ANI): Indian Air Force Chief, Air Chief Marshal P V Naik, said on Thursday that there is a need to replace old aircrafts with better and modernized ones in the Air Force.

Interacting with media after launching the IAF personnel Wives Welfare Association website, here, Air Chief Marshal Naik underlined the need of new aircrafts for the Force.

&#8220;These replacements, which are being planned now, towards modern aircraft, there will always be a gap because the older aircrafts will start getting phased out, getting more old. We would like to replace them early, but it&#8217;s okay. But now the process has been set in motion and a new aircraft will gradually replace the older aircraft. It s a routine process,&#8221; Air Chief Marshal Naik said.

&#8221; Definitely, it is a routine cycle. Life of every aircraft is 30 to 40 years. So, by about 20 years of its life, we have to start planning for further purchases. Now what has happened is that 20 years ago, our country did not have money, so we could not afford to buy as many aircrafts of planned replacement,&#8221; he added.

On Wednesday, replying to a question in Parliament, Defence Minister A K Antony also raised concern about increasing loss of men and aircrafts.

*In last four years India lost 61 aircrafts and 28 pilots in crashes*.(ANI)


----------



## sudhir007

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

The Indian Air Force (IAF) hopes to kick-start its $260-million Modernisation of Airfield Infrastructure project, which envisages upgrading 30 airfields, in the first phase, over the next few weeks.

Contract negotiations are under way with a leading Indian corporate, and the pilot project will begin at the IAF base at Hindan, Ghaziabad, on the outskirts of Delhi. Sources in the IAF said the negotiations were on the verge of conclusion.

The American transport aircraft, C130 J Hercules, will be based in Ghaziabad. The IAF has placed an order with Lockheed Martin for six of these planes, which are expected to arrive next year. Besides the purchase of C130 J Hercules, the IAF will acquire 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft. As these planes have been fitted with sophisticated avionics, the modernisation project has been envisaged.

The project includes supply, testing, integration and sustenance of the Instrument Landing System (ILS), the Distance Measurement Equipment, the Tactical Air Navigation System, the Air Traffic Management System, and the CAT-2 Airfield Lighting System.

In the first phase, the IAF will modernise 30 airfields, and the exercise is expected to be completed in 42 months. The Centre has made a provisional allocation of Rs.180 crore for the project in the 2009-10 budget, and the sum will be released after the contract is signed.

In the past two years, the Parliamentary Committee on Defence has made a special mention of the project; in its latest report, it has noted that as the IAF needs airfields from the strategic point of view, both the phases of the project should be completed expeditiously.

In Phase-II, 20-odd airfields, including those of the IAF, the Army, the Navy and the Coast Guard, will be taken up for modernisation. The Defence Ministry feels that based on the experience gained during the implementation of the first phase, the requirements of the second phase will be consolidated. The second phase is expected to be completed in 42 months.


----------



## sudhir007

*IAF chopper makes emergency landing in AP idrw.org*

An Indian Air Force (IAF) helicopter today made an emergency landing at an agricultural field in Andhra Pradesh&#8217;s Nalgonda district after its lubrication system issued an alert, police said.

The IAF Chetak helicopter with a flying instructor and a trainee on-board, flew from Training School Hakimpet here and made the emergency landing around 7.30 am at an agricultural field in Kondapur village of Nalgonda district, they said, adding none was injured in the incident.

&#8220;As the temperature in the lubricating system rose, the helicopter issued a warning message after which the pilot decided to make an emergency landing,&#8221; a senior police officer told PTI over phone.

After a thorough checking, the helicopter took off after three hours, he added.


----------



## RPK

*The Hindu : News / National : IAF gives nod for HPT-32 revival*

The Indian Air Force, which lacks a basic aircraft trainer to train its flying cadets, has given clearance for a parachute recovery system (PRS) to be fitted on the Hindustan Piston Trainer-32 (HPT-32). The PRS, it is hoped, will improve the confidence of HPT-32 pilots, enhance survivability during an emergency in the air and prevent the trainer from dropping out of the sky like a stone.

The IAF's decision, which is based on the recommendations made by a committee headed by Air Vice Marshal Pradeep Singh, will hopefully revive the HPT-32, a Hindustan Aeronautics Limited-designed and manufactured primary trainer that became operational with the defence forces in 1984, but was grounded last July after a fatality near Hyderabad that killed two senior flight instructors.

Reliability of the HPT-32 has long been in question with technical issues caused by the integration between the American Lycoming piston engine and the indigenously designed airframe being the most hurting. For the IAF engine cuts (a situation where the aircraft's engine suddenly switches off in mid-air) on the HPT-32 have been disastrous: there have been over 90 engine cuts during the HPT-32 operational life and given the trainer's poor power of glide, fatalities have been frequent.

But with no other basic trainer available, the IAF is left with no choice but to revive the HPT-32. Ever since the HPT-32 was grounded, it has had to reschedule its flying training making do with the aging Kiran intermediate jet trainer.

The PRS will entail a parachute being fitted on the trainer. During an airborne emergency the pilot will pull a lever which in turn will deploy the parachute, bringing the trainer down safely.

Officials from the HAL told The Hindu that two foreign vendors had been identified and asked to give presentations/proposals on what they could offer. Once the vendor is chosen the airframes of around 100 HPT-32s will be fitted with parachutes with the HAL most likely to undertake the task under a licence arrangement. It could take at least three to four months before the first PRS fitted HPT-32 is airborne.
Modifications

HAL officials said the trainer's airframe would have to undergo modifications. These would include strengthening, to prevent the structure from shearing off when the parachute is deployed, and also to take the extra weight. Trials need to be undertaken to optimise the flight characteristics of the aircraft once the PRS has been fitted, and the Lycoming engine overhauled &#8212; since the entire fleet has not flown for nearly nine months. The PRS will also have to ensure that the aircraft comes down horizontally and not nose or tail first.

The IAF, which has already sent out a request for proposal looking to acquire a new trainer aircraft, will like to utilise the PRS-fitted HPT-32 as a stopgap until the new trainer arrives.


----------



## Mogambo

*IAF to receive BrahMos Missiles by 2012*

It is time for the Indian Air Force to take some more lessons in Artillery with its top brass accepting the extensive use of ground-to-ground supersonic missiles for neutralising enemy defence systems just before raiding their assets as a strategic option.

*The idea is to pulverise all types of perceived threat and challenges to aircraft from target area with a view to minimising hostility to Indian fighters. With this thinking gaining currency, the Indian Air Force has decided to go one more step forward by installing a battery of its own supersonic cruise missiles to gain that killer edge.*

Though IAF was relying on Prithvi missiles, the system is now under the command of the Strategic Forces Command. With BrahMos entering its inventory, IAF has become the first Air Force in the world to operate supersonic ground-to-ground missiles.

The IAF will soon have its own exclusive battery of ground-launched BrahMos Supersonic Missiles to take out enemy targets. *This will allow the IAF to initiate action against enemy installations like Air Force bases or anti-aircraft systems that assume a higher priority on its operational doctrine without depending on the Army's missiles to do the job for it.*

The Ministry of Defence has already cleared this and has allowed the IAF to place an order for the missiles with the BrahMos Corporation. With this the BrahMos' order books look bright for the coming years as the IAF and Army are planning to purchase missiles worth Rs 11,700 crore between them. While the Army plans to raise two more regiments, IAF's idea is to have an exclusive squadron.
Termed as a highly strategic move, the missiles will give IAF the flexibility to plan its offensive independently.

In fact, the ground-based missiles will allow the Air Force to open yet another flank. *"BrahMos with its supersonic possibilities will allow the Air Force to neutralise a zone of intended raid just minutes or even seconds before its fighters fly in there. This would minimise threat to the aircraft from enemy anti-aircraft missiles or guns," knowledgeable sources pointed out.*

It, however, is unusual for an Air Force to depend on ground-based supersonic cruise missiles to give its attack plans a killing edge. "With developments in the field of defence research opening up possibilities of innovation in offensive and defensive plans, we will witness more such initiatives in the coming years," sources pointed out.

This version will be slightly different from the Army version though the basic features and aerodynamic characteristics would remain more or less the same. *The IAF's prime concern would be enemy assets along the border that post the first line of threat to its aircraft while crossing borders.*

But it will be some more time before the IAF gets the BrahMos Air version as the missile is yet to be test-fired. Though the development phase is over, BrahMos is still waiting the Su-30 Flanker H platform on which the missile would be integrated for tests. Apart from the missile, development of the trigger mechanism and connecting mechanism has been completed.

According to Dr A Sivathanupillai, head of BrahMos Aerospace the Air Force version would be integrated in Kerala where the company is all set to open its phase-II. Work on the second phase would begin within two months and would be completed before 2012. The company is planning to produce 25 missiles a year from this unit which has been set up in collaboration with the Kerala Government.

By Manoj K Das,
Journalist, writes on Defence and Strategic Affairs

IAF to receive BrahMos Missiles by 2012 - 1 -  2010: Defence & Internal Security Special on MSN India


----------



## marcos98

*Globemaster will be flown to India for trials in June*
The Indian Air Force's quest to acquire a tactical heavy lift transport aircraft from the United States will get under way with user trials scheduled for next month in India.

In the last week of April, the U.S. Department of Defense notified Congress of a letter of request from the Indian government for acquiring 10 of Boeing Globemaster III.

Briefing a group of correspondents at its facility here, company representatives said the aircraft, to be taken on lease from the U.S. Air Force, would be flown to India by June 21.

&#8220;Unlike many other countries that have brought these aircraft, the Government of India insists on trials, and we will be there in June,&#8221; Tommy Dunehew, vice-president, Business Development, Boeing, told The Hindu.

The trials would be one part of a possible $5.8-billion deal, negotiations for which will begin only after Congress approves the sale. The product Boeing offers is the latest Block 18 aircraft, and much will depend on the configuration the IAF will want.

It is for India to decide whether it wants to join the worldwide virtual fleet Boeing has set up with other countries &#8212; Australia, Canada, Japan, the United Kingdom, the UAE and the European Union consortium of 12 nations &#8212; that have bought these planes.

The IAF plans to base these tactical aircraft at Agra. They can carry 73,616 kg of payload and can be operated by a crew of just three (two in the cockpit and one loadmaster).

Delivery will begin 24 months after the contract is signed. At present, Boeing is producing one plane every three-and-a-half weeks, or up to 15 a year. Its current order book, including some 30-odd pieces for the U.S. Air Force, will run on till 2011. However, should India order these planes, the schedules will be negotiated, Mr. Dunehew said.

It is being deployed for disaster relief operations in various parts of the world. The U.S. Air Force has transported a brigade of men, tonnes of equipment and 400 vehicles over five nights, flying 17 shifts, he said, explaining the ability of the workhorse.

The plane can carry 188 passengers, has reverse thrust engines for short turnaround and equipped with missile warning system with flares to disengage the incoming missiles.


----------



## Indiarox

FLASH! Gripen Demo Clears Leh Trials!

The Gripen Demo aircraft, which landed at Air Force Station Jamnagar, Gujarat on Monday, cleared its high altitude trials in Leh today. Air Force sources confirmed to LiveFist that the aircraft went through the full routine of tests that the Gripen-D did earlier this year. IAF pilots already got a chance to fly the Gripen Demo in the first week of April at Linkoping, Sweden, but calling the Demo airplane to India was necessary to complete all the demands in the field evaluation test (FET) plan.


----------



## RPK

*Indian Air Force to deploy 80 Mi-17 helicopters within four years - People's Daily Online*

The Indian Air Force (IAF) will induct 80 Mi-17 transport helicopters within four years, an IAF official said on Thursday.

The first batch of newly-acquired Mi-17s would be delivered to the IAF by the end of this year, the Press Trust of India quoted an IAF official as saying .

The IAF would receive the remaining Mi-17s in a phased manner in the next four years, said the official.

The IAF official said these Mi-17s are newly-developed types, capable of carrying a load of five tons, including 15 fully- equipped troops, while the existing Mi-17s in the IAF'S transport fleet only have the load capacity of 3 tons or so.

There are about 150 Russia-made Mi-8 and Mi-17 transport helicopters in the IAF. They are playing a vital role in the short- distance air transport. However, those Mi-8s are old-styled, and Mi-17s are originally-designed, showing poor performances in the relief operations of the Indian ocean tsunami in 2004 and the heavy snowfall in India-controlled Kashmir in 2005.

In December 2008, India and Russia signed a contract for supplying 80 Mi-17s for the IAF to replace the aging Mi-8s. The contract was worth about one billion U.S. dollars.

The new Mi-17s could carry out many military and civilian tasks, such as ferrying troops and weapons in high-altitude mountainous areas, airdropping relief supplies and evacuating casualties in the disaster-hit areas, the IAF said.


----------



## Marxist

****deleted*****


----------



## Marxist

*IAF combat and heavy-lift chopper trials to begin by July*

The Indian Air Force (IAF) seems set for trials of new combat and heavy lift helicopters this summer, possibly from June or July, as Boeing gets ready to field its latest versions of AH 64D Apache and Chinook CH-47F helicopters.

So confident is Boeing that its top executives say the company is looking forward to be the first in the trials so as to set benchmarks that others in the competition cannot possibly match.

The US spends so much on Research & Development (R&D) that "our products are unbeatable in hi-tech and precision engagement", Dean Millsap, Regional Director, Asia Pacific for Boeing Rotorcraft Systems told India Strategic (..:: India Strategic ::.. Home Page: The authoritative monthly on Defence and Strategic Affairs.) defence magazine.

The heavy lift Chinook, for instance, is the only helicopter that can land on water in an emergency, and also operate just above the water level to land or evacuate troops or people in a natural disaster situation.

IAF is looking for 22 Attack and 15 Heavy Lift helicopters as replacement for its Soviet vintage Mi 35 Attack and Mi 26 Heavy Lift machines which have served well but are too old now either to carry on or bear the burden of modern technology. The RfP for the two new aircraft was issued last year and besides Boeing, Russia's Rosoboronexport has offered newer versions of Mi 35 and Mi 26.

Italy's Finmeccanica, which owns AgustaWestland now, has offered the Mangusta attack helicopter, currently in service with the Italian Army. AgustaWestland has already won the IAF's order for 12 VIP helicopters.

As in case of the combat jets for the Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (M-MRCAs), trials for which have just been over, field trials for both the new helicopters would be held in hot and humid weather in the deserts of Rajasthan and the heights of the Himalayas, Jaisalmer and Leh included.

The Indian Army and Air Force are already holding trials for the utility helicopters in these regions, which are required in large numbers from imported and indigenous production kits. There is no Transfer of Technology (ToT) clause though for manufacturing the Attack and Heavy Lift helicopters in India.

Notably, IAF's Mi 35s have been upgraded over the last few years with Israeli night-fighting devices, but the airframes are too old for any more technology insertions. IAF had acquired half a dozen Mi 26 choppers for ferrying supplies to the Himalayas but hardly a couple of them are now able to fly, one problem being the lack of spares as its manufacturing facilities have closed down after the disintegration of the Soviet Union 20 years back.

Mi 26 is a huge machine though, equivalent to an An-12 aircraft that the IAF once used to fly.

But Millsap says: "No helicopter can match the stability of the Chinook, whose contra-rotating twin-rotors withstand rough weather in land, mountains and sea."

In Afghanistan, where the US and NATO forces are fighting the Al Qaida and Taliban terrorists, Chinooks maintain a steady supply to the troops while the Apaches give them cover if required in a battlezone.

Adds Vivek Lall, vice president and India country head for Boeing Defense and Space (BDS): "The Apache will be a capable and lethal defender of India's troops and assets, while the Chinook will answer many of the Indian military and humanitarian requirements."

While Millsap briefed a visiting Indian media group, invited by Boeing, on the capabilities of the AH 64D Block III, which is still under development, other company executives, Jack Dougherty and Mark Bellow, highlighted the capabilities of the Chinook with graphic footage from the troubled Afghan mountains.

The first Block III Apache would be delivered to the US Army in 2011 and to the IAF within three years or less of the signing of an agreement, Boeing officials said.

IAF combat and heavy-lift chopper trials to begin by July- Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*Russia wins large contract to modernize Indian Su-30MKI fighters*

India has placed orders with the Russian defense industry to modernize Su-30MKI Flanker-H fighters produced in India under the Russian license, India Today magazine reported in its June issue, without disclosing the sum of the contract.

*The project codenamed Super 30 stipulates the installation of new radars, onboard computers, electronic warfare systems and BrahMos supersonic missiles on 40 Su-30MKI fighters, the magazine said.*

The Indian Air Force currently operates about 100 Su-30MKI fighters and plans to produce another 170 aircraft in the next 10 years under the Russian license.

India has a long history of defense ties with Moscow. The current cooperation program comprises about 200 joint projects, including the transfer of technology for the licensed assembly of T-90 tanks in India, the production of BrahMos missiles and the purchase of Smerch MLRS by India.

The BrahMos missile has a range of 290 km (180 miles) and can carry a conventional warhead of up to 300 kg (660 lbs). It can effectively engage ground targets from an altitude as low as 10 meters (30 feet) and has a top speed of Mach 2.8, which is about three times faster than the U.S.-made subsonic Tomahawk cruise missile.

Established in 1998, BrahMos Aerospace, a joint Indian-Russian venture, produces and markets BrahMos supersonic missiles. The sea-based and land-based versions have been successfully tested and put into service with the Indian Army and Navy.

NEW DELHI, May 30 (RIA Novosti)


----------



## marcos98

*India, France to hold joint air combat exercise next month*

NEW DELHI: Six Indian Sukhoi-30MKI fighters, two IL-76 heavy-lift aircraft and a IL-78 mid-air refueller will be leaving for France for a joint air combat exercise with the French Air Force next month.

The exercise, Garuda-IV, will be held at the Istres airbase in France from June 14 to 25. "The exercise will help to further enhance interoperability between the Indian and French air forces since pilots as well as the ground crew will get to see each other's operational, technical and administrative practices from close quarters,'' said an officer.

The exercise comes at a time when India and France are all set now to ink the around Rs 10,000 crore deal to upgrade the 56 Mirage-2000 fighter jets in IAF's combat fleet. The first four to six Mirages will be upgraded in France, with the rest 50 or so being upgraded in India by Hindustan Aeronautics under transfer of technology.

Under the upgrade, the entire airframe will be stripped down to be re-wired and re-equipped with new avionics, mission computers, glass cockpits, helmet-mounted displays, electronic warfare suites and of course weapon systems to extend and enhance the operational life of the multi-role fighters by around 20 years.

India had first inducted 40 Mirages in the mid-1980s, with over 20 more being bought in later years. IAF has had a `good' experience with the fighters, which successfully carried out `targeted bombings' during the 1999 Kargil conflict.

India's defence ties with France are quite broad-based, including as they do the over Rs 20,000-crore project to build six French Scorpene submarines currently underway at Mazagon Docks.

France, of course, has also offered its multi-role Rafale fighter for the ongoing competition in the the gigantic $10.4-billion project to supply 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft to IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*$580-million tag for IAF's C-17 aircraft can be cut: Boeing*

Operation Cactus in 1988 boosted India&#8217;s regional stature when Russian-built IL-76 aircraft airlifted hundreds of paratroopers 2,000 km, non-stop, to the Maldives within 12 hours of an SOS from that country&#8217;s coup-embattled president.

With India&#8217;s fleet of 24 IL-76 aircraft now obsolescent, planners have decided to buy Boeing&#8217;s C-17 Globemaster III, widely acknowledged as the world&#8217;s most versatile military transport aircraft.


The downside: At over half a billion dollars a piece, the Globemaster is also the world&#8217;s most expensive air-lifter. With criticism rising of India&#8217;s $5.8 billion (Rs 27,000 crore) purchase of 10 Globemasters, Boeing now says India could actually pay far less.

Responding to a question from Business Standard about the Globemaster&#8217;s high cost, Vivek Lall, the India chief of Boeing Defence Space & Security (BDS), clarified by email that the $5.8 billion, &#8220;is on the higher side of what the actual cost could be&#8230;. India may not need all the services and items that the US Air Force is offering them. The final cost will be determined by the actual requirements of the Indian Air Force and after negotiations are held.&#8221;

In accordance with US law, the US Congress (legislature) was notified on April 23 that India wanted to buy 10 C-17 Globemaster III aircraft directly from the US government (under the Foreign Military Sale, or FMS, programme) for an estimated $580 million per aircraft. In contrast, the IL-76 can be bought for less than one-tenth that price: about $50 million per aircraft.

The $580-million tag could become even bigger if India buys secure communications (COMSEC) and Global Positioning System (GPS) navigation aids, by signing two safeguard agreements that US law demands but New Delhi has so far rejected: The Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement and the Basic Exchange and Cooperation Agreement for Geo-spatial Cooperation. The recent Congress notification indicates that India&#8217;s C-17s will not be fitted with COMSEC equipment; GPS security devices; and certain &#8220;Government Furnished equipment&#8221;.

Alternatives
Lall indicated that Boeing would provide alternatives to the COMSEC and GPS, but said, &#8220;We do not discuss detailed aircraft components, as the deal is a foreign military sale and is between the two governments.&#8221;

Business Standard has examined requests, placed to the US Congress over several years, for C-17 sales to NATO, Canada, Australia, the UAE and Oman to determine how Boeing&#8217;s ex-factory price of $200-220 million for each unfitted C-17 Globemaster escalates to $580 million for each of the fully-kitted military aircraft that India is buying.

The data indicate that the basic military aircraft, built at Boeing&#8217;s Long Beach facility outside Los Angeles, California, costs about $350 million. An additional $150 million per aircraft goes on spare engines, maintenance spares, electronic protection systems, and logistics.

Finally, Boeing&#8217;s global maintenance network for the C-17 &#8212; called the Globemaster III Sustainment Partnership or GSP charges $75 million every three years &#8212; i.e. $25 million per year &#8212; to ensure each aircraft covered in this plan remains flying, functional and available almost 90 per cent of the time.

Boeing has confirmed that India was joining the GSP and that the notification to the US Congress included that cost.

Largest C-17 user
Once India&#8217;s planned procurement of 10 Globemaster IIIs is completed, it will be the largest C-17 user outside the US, which operates 198 Globemasters. Other users are the UK (six aircraft); Australia and Canada (four aircraft); Qatar (two aircraft) and NATO (three aircraft).

Operating from short, mud-paved landing strips such as those on India&#8217;s borders, the C-17 can lift 75-tonne payloads to anywhere in China, Central Asia, the Gulf countries and much of Southeast Asia, without refuelling. Capable of carrying 188 passengers, or 102 fully-kitted paratroopers, Globemasters have brought out as many as 300 refugees at a time during humanitarian missions from disaster zones like Haiti.

The C-17 can also transport a battle-loaded Arjun or T-90 tank, or a Chinook helicopter with its rotors dismantled.


----------



## marcos98

*IAF combat and heavy-lift chopper trials to begin by July
Boeing pitches in with Apache Block III and Chinook
*







Philadephia. The Indian Air Force (IAF) seems set for trials of new combat and heavy lift helicopters this summer, possibly from June or July, and Boeing is getting ready to field its latest versions of AH 64D Apache and Chinook CH 47F helicopters.




So confident is Boeing that its top executives say that Boeing is looking forward to be the first in the trials so as to set benchmarks that others in the competition cannot possibly match.

The US spends so much in Research & Development (R&D) that &#8220;our products are unbeatable in hi-tech and precision engagement,&#8221; said Mr Dean Millsap, Regional Director Asia Pacific for Boeing Rotorcraft Systems. The heavy lift Chinook for instance is the only helicopter that can land on water in an emergency, and also operate just above the water level to land or evacuate troops or people in a natural disaster situation.

IAF is looking for 22 Attack and 15 Heavy Lift helicopters as replacement for its Soviet vintage Mi 35 Attack and Mi 26 Heavy Lift machines which have served well but are too old now either to carry on or bear the burden of modern technology. The RfP for the two new aircraft was issued last year and besides Boeing, Russia&#8217;s Rosobronexport has offered newer versions of Mi 35 and Mi 26.

Italy&#8217;s Finmeccanica, which owns AgustaWestland now, has offered the Mangusta attack helicopter, currently in service with the Italian Army. AgustaWestland has already won the IAF&#8217;s order for 12 VIP helicopters.

As in case of the combat jets for the Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (M-MRCAs), trials for which have just been over, field trials for both the new helicopters would be held in hot and humid weather in the deserts of Rajasthan and heights of the Himalayas, Jaisalmer and Leh included.

The Indian Army and Air Force are already holding trials for the utility helicopters in these regions, which are required in large numbers from imported and indigenous production kits. There is no Transfer of Technology (ToT) clause though for manufacturing the Attack and Heavy Lift helicopters in India.

Notably, IAF&#8217;s Mi 35s have been upgraded over the last few years with Israeli night-fighting capabilities, but the airframes are too old for any more technology insertions. IAF had acquired half a dozen Mi 26 choppers for ferrying supplies to the Himalayas but hardly a couple of them are now able to fly, one problem being the lack of spares as its manufactring facilities have closed down after the disintegration of the Soviet Union 20 years back.

Mi 26 is a huge machine though, equivalent to an An-12 aircraft that the IAF once used to fly. This writer had seen one of them sometime back at a forward air base.

But says Millsap: No helicopter can match the stability of the Chinook, whose contra-rotating twin-rotors withstand rough weather in land, mountains and sea. In Afghanistan, where the US and NATO forces are fighting the Al Qaida and Taliban terrorists, Chinooks maintain a steady supply to the troops while the Apaches give them cover if required in a battlezone.

Adds Dr Vivek Lall, Vice President and India country head for Boeing Defense and Space (BDS): &#8220;The Apache will be a capable and lethal defender of India&#8217;s troops and assets, while the Chinook will answer many of the Indian military and humanitarian requirements.&#8221;

While Mr Millsap briefed a visiting Indian media group, invited by Boeing, on the capabilities of the AH 64D Block III, which is still under development, other company executives, Mr Jack Dougherty and Mr Mark Bellow highlighted the capabilities of the Chinook with its graphic footage from the troubled Afghan mountains.

The first Block III Apache would be delivered to the US Army in 2011, and to the IAF within three years &#8211; or less &#8211; of the signing of an agreement. India is looking for futuristic aircraft with periodic upgrade capability.

They said that the two rotorcraft more than met the IAF&#8217;s RfP requirements, but would not share details as the RfP prohibited that. IAF will get the technology that it wants under a government-togovernment Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme.

The AH 64D has one version with a highly sophisticated radar, the Longbow, for improved target detection, increased situational awareness , survivability and connectivity even with unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). The combatproven AH-64D Apache Longbow, now being used by the US Army in Afghanistan, is the newest version of the machine.

Mr Dougherty, Vice President and Programme Manager for Boeing Rotorfraft, said that the Apache and Chinook had &#8220;a brotherly relationship&#8221; to support a war effort. Apache is routinely deployed to protect Chinooks, C 17 Globemaster transporters and other aircraft in low-flying and landing/ takeoff situations.

The Chinook has a multi-spectrum capability for combat assault, beach and aircraft carrier landings, medical evacuation, and even VIP transport. Chinooks have been flown to a height of 16000 feet in Alaska. The requirement for more has not arisen yet. In Afghanistan, US Army has carried as many as 75 fully loaded troops although it was conceived for only 33.

As for the Apache, Mr Millsap pointed out that it was the only combat helicopter in the world with night vision devices for both the pilots, with the capability for switchover roles. It is equipped with multi sensors, electrooptical, infra red and others as well as a 30mm cannon with 3500metre range. Its onboard computers autotarget, calculating the speeds of bullets as well as any target that it seeks to destroy.

There are also the Lockheed Martin Hellfire missiles on board, which are being used by US drones to kill specific terrorist targets in Afghanistan and Pakistan.

&#169; India Strategic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chaluboy

hope we dont dilly dally too much and get the apache's soon, 
it will compliment the LCH well. 

Looks like there is no TOT in this deal .


----------



## Sri

Hi there is a news update for FGFA in aviationweek
AW: What is the latest from fifth-generation fighter aircraft (FGFA)?

A.N.: Negotiations are currently progressing for concluding the Preliminary Design (PD) contract. The PD contract is expected to be signed shortly, and this phase is estimated to be completed in 18 months. The PD phase will be the preparatory phase during which the transfer of documents, drawings, training, etc. will take place for enabling the joint design, development and manufacture of the FGFA. The conclusion of the PD phase will lead into the R&amp;D phase, which is estimated to be of 102 months&#8217; duration.

Source: India Thought Leaders: HAL Chairman Sets Firm Agenda For Aggressive Export Sales | AVIATION WEEK

Sorry if already posted.


----------



## Sri

According to this news it means that its going to take 10 years for FGFA to materialize


----------



## Marxist

*US Congress clears C-17 sale for India* 

New Delhi, June 2 (IANS) The US Congress has cleared the sale of C-17 Globemaster III strategic lift aircraft for India.

The Obama administration had notified the Congress April 23 of the potential sale of 10 aircraft to India and sought out objections or approval.

The Congressional consent has come before Wednesday's start of the Indo-US strategic dialogue in Washington Wednesday.

The aircraft are being sold to India under the US government's Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme, with the maximum package value of $5.8 billion. That includes the 3.8 percent administrative fee the government charges to ensure timely delivery and guarantee the supplies.

Government-to-government deals may not necessarily be cheaper but ensure a hassle-free environment and a near-zero scope for corruption. In legal terms, such deals also ensure sovereign guarantees.

According to a report in India Strategic magazine, in the case of Gorshkov deal with Russia, after the recent agreement between New Delhi and Moscow, Moscow agreed to ensure the aircraft carrier's delivery by Dec 4, 2012 -- just before the Indian Navy Day.

During the discussions to revise the 2004 Gorshkov agreement between the two countries, Russia also ensured that work on rebuilding the carrier was not stopped.

The actual cost of the C-17 aircraft for India would be less as India would not be buying all the options and the 3.8 percent fee would be payable only on the actual amount of the deal. In some countries, the administrative fee ranges up to 18 percent.

Boeing India's Vice President for Defense, Space and Security, Vivek Lall, told India Strategic from Washington: 'We are pleased that India's intent to buy 10 C-17 Globemaster III has received US Congressional approval. With this, the Indian government is one step closer to acquiring the C-17 which we believe is ideally suited to meet India's airlift needs for military and humanitarian purposes.

'The submittal of the Letter of Acceptance to the government of India will be the next step towards finalizing the Foreign Military Sale.'

The Indian Air Force (IAF) Chief of Staff, Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik, said last year that IAF was looking for 10 plus 10 C-17s, described in its parlance as VHTAC, or Very Heavy Transport Aircraft, as a replacement for its ageing fleet of Soviet vintage IL-76 transport jets.

India has 17 IL-76 transporters, another six as IL-78 midair refuelers and one as an AWACS with Israeli Phalcon electronic rodome radar.

But IL-76 is out of production after the demise of the Soviet Union, and whatever useable airframes were available, they have mostly been taken by China.

An IL-76 can carry up to 45 tonnes of cargo while a C-17 can carry about 75 tonnes, and for a much longer range. A C-17 can land from grassy, football field size strips and needs only three crew members as against seven for an IL-76.

It does cost much more though.

The US Air Force has ordered a total of 223 C-17s, out of which 198 have been delivered. The 199th, shown to the Indian media team at its Boeing manufacturing facility at Long Beach, is set to join its designated squadron.

Boeing plans to continue production for about five years to ensure deliveries to the US Air Force (24), the United Emirates (six), Britain (seven) and India (10).

It should take India approximately three years to get the first C-17 after the formal agreement between the two countries is signed. 

US Congress clears C-17 sale for India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

Marxist said:


> *US Congress clears C-17 sale for India*
> 
> New Delhi, June 2 (IANS) The US Congress has cleared the sale of C-17 Globemaster III strategic lift aircraft for India.
> 
> The Obama administration had notified the Congress April 23 of the potential sale of 10 aircraft to India and sought out objections or approval.
> 
> The Congressional consent has come before Wednesday's start of the Indo-US strategic dialogue in Washington Wednesday.
> 
> The aircraft are being sold to India under the US government's Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme, with the maximum package value of $5.8 billion. That includes the 3.8 percent administrative fee the government charges to ensure timely delivery and guarantee the supplies.
> 
> Government-to-government deals may not necessarily be cheaper but ensure a hassle-free environment and a near-zero scope for corruption. In legal terms, such deals also ensure sovereign guarantees.
> 
> According to a report in India Strategic magazine, in the case of Gorshkov deal with Russia, after the recent agreement between New Delhi and Moscow, Moscow agreed to ensure the aircraft carrier's delivery by Dec 4, 2012 -- just before the Indian Navy Day.
> 
> During the discussions to revise the 2004 Gorshkov agreement between the two countries, Russia also ensured that work on rebuilding the carrier was not stopped.
> 
> The actual cost of the C-17 aircraft for India would be less as India would not be buying all the options and the 3.8 percent fee would be payable only on the actual amount of the deal. In some countries, the administrative fee ranges up to 18 percent.
> 
> Boeing India's Vice President for Defense, Space and Security, Vivek Lall, told India Strategic from Washington: 'We are pleased that India's intent to buy 10 C-17 Globemaster III has received US Congressional approval. With this, the Indian government is one step closer to acquiring the C-17 which we believe is ideally suited to meet India's airlift needs for military and humanitarian purposes.
> 
> 'The submittal of the Letter of Acceptance to the government of India will be the next step towards finalizing the Foreign Military Sale.'
> 
> The Indian Air Force (IAF) Chief of Staff, Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik, said last year that IAF was looking for 10 plus 10 C-17s, described in its parlance as VHTAC, or Very Heavy Transport Aircraft, as a replacement for its ageing fleet of Soviet vintage IL-76 transport jets.
> 
> India has 17 IL-76 transporters, another six as IL-78 midair refuelers and one as an AWACS with Israeli Phalcon electronic rodome radar.
> 
> But IL-76 is out of production after the demise of the Soviet Union, and whatever useable airframes were available, they have mostly been taken by China.
> 
> An IL-76 can carry up to 45 tonnes of cargo while a C-17 can carry about 75 tonnes, and for a much longer range. A C-17 can land from grassy, football field size strips and needs only three crew members as against seven for an IL-76.
> 
> It does cost much more though.
> 
> The US Air Force has ordered a total of 223 C-17s, out of which 198 have been delivered. The 199th, shown to the Indian media team at its Boeing manufacturing facility at Long Beach, is set to join its designated squadron.
> 
> Boeing plans to continue production for about five years to ensure deliveries to the US Air Force (24), the United Emirates (six), Britain (seven) and India (10).
> 
> It should take India approximately three years to get the first C-17 after the formal agreement between the two countries is signed.
> 
> US Congress clears C-17 sale for India


Very expansive plane 580 Million dollar per plane


----------



## jha

yes... i would have gone for 40 Il-76 instead...but thats my opinion .


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone have any news about the joint Indo-Isreali UCAV programme to turn old IAF Cheetaks into UCAVs I read about it ages ago but have heard little to know information about it.


LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: The Chetak UAV inside/out Part-3


----------



## shiningindia

Abingdonboy said:


> Does anyone have any news about the joint Indo-Isreali UCAV programme to turn old IAF Cheetaks into UCAVs I read about it ages ago but have heard little to know information about it.
> 
> 
> LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: The Chetak UAV inside/out Part-3



india want to replace it's entire chetak and cheetah helicopter so that they may change entire chetak and cheetah helicopter into UCAV.
but no information available.


----------



## Abingdonboy

shiningindia said:


> india want to replace it's entire chetak and cheetah helicopter so that they may change entire chetak and cheetah helicopter into UCAV.
> but no information available.



thank you, I was just wondering what stage thisproject was at since the article was written in 2008, if anyone had any ideas on timeline of induction or numbers but it seems that the project is still in the very early stageges if there is no info on it. thanks anyway


----------



## sudhir007

Sunday surprise: Sukhois fly over city skies - Nagpur - City - The Times of India

NAGPUR: Nagpurians residing near the airport heard a familiar roar in the skies on Sunday noon as a couple of Sukhoi aircraft flew over the city. The aircraft which took off from the Lohegaon airbase near Pune reached Nagpur at around 12.30 pm and encircled over the airport for a few minutes before flying back. Sources in the airport said that the city was the chosen destination as the air space over Nagpur is vacant during day time.

This allows space for such exercises. &#8220;There are chances that the aircraft may visit Nagpur once again on coming Sunday,&#8221; said an airport official. The Sukhois remained a major attraction during the air shows held in the city, especially because of the thundering sound they make. Flying enthusiasts were left disappointed when these planes did not feature in the last air show held over a year ago. The Sukhoi aircraft was procured from Russia in the mid 1990s and is among the frontline fighter planes of the

Indian Air Force (IAF). It is reported to be a highly flexible multi-role aircraft. The IAF has also obtained a licence for manufacture of the aircraft at the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited&#8217;s factory at Bangalore. So far, the IAF has received over 100 aircraft from Russia.


----------



## sudhir007

did su-30mki kill F-35 after up-gradation with new radar and other equipment.

SUKHOI'S LIGHTNING STRIKES THE F-35 JSF


----------



## Dash

sudhir007 said:


> did su-30mki kill F-35 after up-gradation with new radar and other equipment.
> 
> SUKHOI'S LIGHTNING STRIKES THE F-35 JSF


Hi Sudhir...
I dont think its a good comparision as the article itself says, its a fighter V/s Strike aircraft....Su30 MKI is not a good strike aircraft with its 20m2 radar cross section...

But ever these machine get to a dog fight, then MKI is surely the winner in many aspects....


----------



## sudhir007

Dash said:


> Hi Sudhir...
> I dont think its a good comparision as the article itself says, its a fighter V/s Strike aircraft....Su30 MKI is not a good strike aircraft with its 20m2 radar cross section...
> 
> But ever these machine get to a dog fight, then MKI is surely the winner in many aspects....


atleast you are agree in one prospect that Mki can win in dog fighting in close combat


----------



## sudhir007

IIT Delhi to secure IAF in virtual skies idrw.org

The force has decided to rope in experts against hackers

The armed forces never shied away from roping in the best brains in the country to upgrade their systems and now it&#8217;s the turn of the Indian Institute of Technology (IIT) to secure the cyber systems of the Indian Air Force (IAF). Following the recent cyber attack from the Chinese hackers, the IAF is planning to rope in experts from IIT Delhi and Powai to upgrade their cyber network.

Sources on condition of anonymity said that talks are on and the IITs have already proposed certain software to improve the system, which has been facing hacking threat from the Chinese and others. &#8220;Presently the cyber networks are divided into confidential, secret and top secret categories. We are looking forward to enhance the system and take it at least into the secret level to rule out any breach,&#8221; said an official from the Ministry of Defence (MoD).

While IAF officials and cyber experts are going full throttle in finding out loopholes in the Air Force Network (AFNET), participation from IIT experts would assure an open evaluation of their systems.

The AFNET operates on a higher spectrum and connects all air force bases and offices into a single system. While the exchange of all normal and voice enabled data is considered safer it came into criticism after reports of breach from Chinese hackers.

Of late the Chinese have hacked into IAF&#8217;s secure network more than 2000 times and it is believed that the hackers have gathered complete information about IAF&#8217;s various formations and other secret information related to weapons and armaments.

Most sensitive leaks came in the form of the information related to IAF&#8217;s assets located on the borders of the country. As per the sources, these shadow hackers siphoned off critical information from three important IAF bases.


----------



## Marxist

*First Three Super Hercules Airlifters Get Ready for India*

Washington, Jun 10 (IANS): The first three of six C-130J Super Hercules airlifters purchased by India from in a $1 billion deal with US have taken the final positions on Lockheed Martin's assembly line in Marietta, Georgia.

Equipped with an infrared detection set (IDS), the aircraft for the first time will provide the IAF an ability to conduct precision low-level flying operations, airdrops and landings in blackout conditions.

With the first C-130Js aircraft scheduled for arrival in India February 2011, the Indian Army and Air Force will get "new special operations capabilities using the world's most advanced airlifter," the plane's manufacturer said Wednesday

To ensure 80 percent availability of the aircraft at any given time, Lockheed Martin has offered a long-term maintenance contract to the IAF on the lines of the ones it has with the US Air Force and the air forces of Australia, Britain and Canada.

The C-130J primarily performs the tactical portion of an airlift mission. The aircraft is capable of operating from rough, dirt strips and is the prime transport for air dropping troops and equipment into hostile areas.

The flexible design of the Super Hercules enables it to be configured for many different missions, allowing for one aircraft to perform the role of many. Much of the special mission equipment added to the Super Hercules is removable, allowing the aircraft to quickly switch between roles.

The US Defence Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) had notified the Congress of the sale of aircraft as well as associated equipment and services in May 2007.

In announcing the deal, the Pentagon had said it "will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of an important partner and to strengthen the US-India strategic relationship, which continues to be an important force for political stability, peace, and economic progress in South Asia."

As India and the US are forging an important strategic partnership, the deal "will enhance the foreign policy and national security objectives of the US by providing the Indian Government with a credible special operations airlift capability that will deter aggression in the region, provide humanitarian airlift capability and ensure interoperability with US forces in coalition operations," it said. 

First Three Super Hercules Airlifters Get Ready for India


----------



## RPK

*Indian Air Force to begin C-17 trials by month-end- Hindustan Times*


The Indian Air Force (IAF) is likely to begin trials of the Boeing C-17 Globemaster III heavy-lift transport aircraft, of which it intends to purchase 10, by the end of the month, an official said.

"It should happen in the next two weeks," the official told IANS on condition of anonymity.

"The trials should last about 10 days," he added of the evaluation process of the aircraft, which has a carrying capacity of 75 tonnes.

The trials are likely to be conducted in the same manner as the IAF is evaluating the six combat jets in contention for an order for 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft.

This means the C-17, which can take off from unprepared airstrips as short as 3,000 metres, will be put through its paces in the icy heights of Ladakh in Jammu and Kashmir, the deserts of Rajasthan and the humid conditions of south India.

Price negotiations will begin after the trials and the first aircraft should arrive within two years of Boeing receiving a letter of acceptance, the official said.

Asked how long it would take for IAF pilots to convert to the C-17, the official said: "Pilots who have done a reasonable number of hours on the Il-76 (the IAF's current heavy lift aircraft) can convert to command status in a few months."

The US Congress has cleared the sale of the C-17 to India. The Obama administration had notified Congress April 23 of the potential sale of 10 aircraft and sought objections or approval.

The aircraft are being sold to India under the US government's Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme, with the maximum package value of $5.8 billion. This includes the 3.8 percent administrative fee the government charges to ensure timely delivery and guarantee the supplies.

The actual cost of the C-17 aircraft would be less as India would not be buying all the options that are offered with it and the 3.8 percent fee would be payable only on the actual amount of the deal. In some countries, the administrative fee ranges up to 18 percent.

The IAF chief, Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik, had said last year that it was looking for ten C-17s, described in its parlance as VHTAC, or Very Heavy Transport Aircraft, as a replacement for its ageing fleet of Soviet vintage IL-76 transports. He also spoke of a repeat order for 10 more aircraft.

The US Air Force has ordered 223 C-17s, of which 198 have been delivered. The aircraft, which first flew in 1991, was inducted in 1995.

Boeing plans to continue production for about five years to ensure deliveries to the US Air Force (24), the United Arab Emirates (six), Britain (seven) and India (10).


----------



## navtrek

DRDO: Indian Laser Guided Bomb Kits Successfully Tested By IAF












The Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) has successfully designed, developed & carried out the user trials of laser guided bomb kits at Pokhran with the participation of the IAF. Flight tests have demonstrated the accuracy, reliability and performance of these precision air launched bombs. The tests have been conducted after extensive, simulation, design validation, ground experiments followed by series of flight evaluation. A number of high tech components have also been developed by Indian industries for this advanced weapon package. Indian Air Force is expected to upgrade a large number of unguided bombs to this standard based on the excellent results seen today.


----------



## deesu

great news.... good work


----------



## navtrek

I guess this topic is there on another thread so pls discuss here 

sorry for the post  

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/52520-laser-guided-bombs-tested-successfully.html


----------



## AbuSalam

Mods please merge with the other thread


----------



## Raje amar

good going DRDO... We need more of these indiginus stuff.


----------



## sameersay20007

guys excuse me but 
plz can anybody tell me about MRCA 
what is transfer of technology in many weapon deals ?? 
(MRCA)is it about 126 plane and their TOT (tran. of tech.)??


----------



## ironman

*Russia to Modernise Indian Sukhois​*
India Defence Online, New Delhi  India has decided to let Russia modernise 40 of its SU-30 MKI fighters, which are being made in India under license from Russia.

*This modernisation process of the SU-30 MKI fighters will involve the installation of new radars, onboard computers, electronic warfare systems and BrahMos supersonic missiles on 40 Su-30MKI fighters.* The modernisation is being carried out by the Rosoboronexport, the Sukhoi Design Bureau and NPO Mashinostroyeniya.

Currently, the Indian Air Force (IAF) operates about 100 SU-30 MKI and plans to have nearly 300 within five years. The SU-30MKI weighs about 30 tonnes and is equipped with Western electronics, and can carry more than eight tonnes of bombs and hit targets over 1,500 kilometres away. India is making 170 SU-30s locally under licensed production which is called the Su-30MKI and is considered to be the most capable version available due to its Israeli and European electronics.

As for the BrahMos cruise missile, the air-launched version weighs 2.5 tonnes, while the Army and Navy versions weigh three tons or more. The IAF has requested for an even smaller and lighter version of BrahMos and India will be funding that as well.

The BrahMos missile is a product of an Indo-Russian joint venture BrahmosAerospace and was born out of joint efforts of Indian and Russian scientists. The BrahMos missile has a range of 290 kilometres (180 miles) and can carry a conventional warhead of up to 300 kilograms (660 lbs). It can effectively engage ground targets from an altitude as low as 10 meters (30 feet) and has a top speed of Mach 2.8, which is about three times faster than the U.S.-made subsonic Tomahawk cruise missile. The maximum speed of 3,000 kilometres an hour makes it harder to intercept. The BrahMos missile is 9.4 meter long and 670 mm diameter missile and is an upgraded version of the Russian SS-NX-26 (Yakhont) missile. Although the BrahMos can carry a nuclear warhead, the current design makes it useful to go after high value targets that require a large warhead and great accuracy.

Russia to Modernise Indian Sukhois | India Defence Online


----------



## indian navy

well according to my point of view for our indian airforce we will have few planes 

lca 
mig29 
su30 
pakfa 

will be our planes for Indian air force 

what you guys things do we need any thing more


----------



## flanker143

> lca
> mig29
> su30
> pakfa
> 
> will be our planes for Indian air force
> 
> what you guys things do we need any thing more



u just missed out mmrca dude !


----------



## anathema

ironman said:


> *Russia to Modernise Indian Sukhois​*
> India Defence Online, New Delhi  India has decided to let Russia modernise 40 of its SU-30 MKI fighters, which are being made in India under license from Russia.
> 
> 
> Russia to Modernise Indian Sukhois | India Defence Online




Any idea how much the deal is worth for ? And will all Sukhoi's that are currently being built in HAL will have these upgrades .i.e will these upgrades be applied planes that are currently constructed.


----------



## sudhir007

ironman said:


> *Russia to Modernise Indian Sukhois​*
> India Defence Online, New Delhi  India has decided to let Russia modernise 40 of its SU-30 MKI fighters, which are being made in India under license from Russia.
> 
> *This modernisation process of the SU-30 MKI fighters will involve the installation of new radars, onboard computers, electronic warfare systems and BrahMos supersonic missiles on 40 Su-30MKI fighters.* The modernisation is being carried out by the Rosoboronexport, the Sukhoi Design Bureau and NPO Mashinostroyeniya.
> 
> Currently, the Indian Air Force (IAF) operates about 100 SU-30 MKI and plans to have nearly 300 within five years. The SU-30MKI weighs about 30 tonnes and is equipped with Western electronics, and can carry more than eight tonnes of bombs and hit targets over 1,500 kilometres away. India is making 170 SU-30s locally under licensed production which is called the Su-30MKI and is considered to be the most capable version available due to its Israeli and European electronics.
> 
> As for the BrahMos cruise missile, the air-launched version weighs 2.5 tonnes, while the Army and Navy versions weigh three tons or more. The IAF has requested for an even smaller and lighter version of BrahMos and India will be funding that as well.
> 
> The BrahMos missile is a product of an Indo-Russian joint venture BrahmosAerospace and was born out of joint efforts of Indian and Russian scientists. The BrahMos missile has a range of 290 kilometres (180 miles) and can carry a conventional warhead of up to 300 kilograms (660 lbs). It can effectively engage ground targets from an altitude as low as 10 meters (30 feet) and has a top speed of Mach 2.8, which is about three times faster than the U.S.-made subsonic Tomahawk cruise missile. The maximum speed of 3,000 kilometres an hour makes it harder to intercept. The BrahMos missile is 9.4 meter long and 670 mm diameter missile and is an upgraded version of the Russian SS-NX-26 (Yakhont) missile. Although the BrahMos can carry a nuclear warhead, the current design makes it useful to go after high value targets that require a large warhead and great accuracy.
> 
> Russia to Modernise Indian Sukhois | India Defence Online



i have 2 Question 
1. why so early IAF received Ist su-30mki around 2002-2004 it is round 8-10 yr old so why they need upgradtion so early.
2. did remaining as per report 170 plane which making my HAL is latest batch or after making again they r going to update that plane.


----------



## flanker143

> i have 2 Question
> 1. why so early IAF received Ist su-30mki around 2002-2004 it is round 8-10 yr old so why they need upgradtion so early.
> 2. did remaining as per report 170 plane which making my HAL is latest batch or after making again they r going to update that plane.



1 - well for now and for some time su 30 mki will be our prime time air superiority fighter (till pakfa/fgfa comes)..... and still it lacks an aesa.. and has a hooligan rcs ..... which a modern fighter should not have ....thats why it is getting mlu .

2- it wud be foolish and waste of money to make an aircraft and then update it (that too when it has to be upgraded extensively... ) !!

mlu will have an aesa radar ... major rcs reduction ...internal weapon bays (maybe) !!!

i think that current su 30s (already in service) will be updated and the ones that will come in coming batches will already be carrying the upgrade package .

ie iaf will be upgrading its current (40) su30's


----------



## jha

*Rs 15,000 crore Sukhoi deal cleared*

NEW DELHI: The Cabinet Committee on Security earlier this month quietly cleared one of the biggest defence orders of recent times.

The almost Rs 15,000 crore order for an additional 42 Sukhoi-30 MKI fighters would add up the total number of these modern Russian fighters for Indian Air Force to 272.

When the entire Sukhoi-30 MKIs, including the 42, are delivered to IAF by around 2018, it would become the single largest type of fighters in service, marking a huge technological transition from the dominance of MIG-21 fighters today.

A senior official said the CCS cleared the new order in the first week of June.

By the time HAL begins manufacture of the 42 aircraft sometime in 2014,* each of them would cost in the range of Rs 350 crore, according to present day projections.*

The new order for Sukhoi-30 MKIs comes even as attention is fully on the tender floated by the Air Force for $10 billion worth 126 MMRCA (medium multi role combat aircraft). But by the time the MMRCA enters the service, it would be the Sukhoi-30 MKI that would actually be the dominant fighter of the Air Force. And the combined contract value of SU-30 MKIs would be more than double that of the MMRCA.

The Su-30 MKI was originally contracted in 1996, when the Russian military-industrial complex was in a shambles after the Soviet Union collapsed. Its design and capabilities, however, continues to impress globally.

The initial contract was for 50 fighters, at $1.46 billion. Over the years, the numbers kept increasing. In 2000, the government contracted the licenced production of 140 of these highly advanced fighters by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. Then another 40 were added to the contract.

The present order for 42 fighters was originally supposed to be 40, but two more were added to the order book to make up for the two crashed fighters. A senior official said that HAL is expected to complete all the SU-30 MKI orders by 2016-17 period.

HAL has been steadily stepping up its Sukhoi-30 MKI delivery schedules. *While last year it delivered 23 of these fighters, this year it is expected to produce 28. HAL has already supplied 74 of these fighters.*

Rs 15,000 crore Sukhoi deal cleared - India - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## karan.1970

^ Su 30 MKI - *Feel our thunder *(pun intended)


----------



## jha

28 Su-30 in one year...not bad...i wish they show same speed in LCA...


----------



## SpArK

Su-30... more of them... hmmmmmm....


----------



## anathema

We are just not solving the *RIGHT PROBLEM !!!!!! *I just dont think more Su 30's is that great idea... I just feel that we should be showing more urgency towards MRCA....We need some good A2G aircrafts (even though Su 30 is indeed multi role)....and one that would complement Su 30 ...*more Su 30's is not the answer for everything in the same way that Su 30 is not the answer to all our operational needs *!!!!

Just my two cents !!


----------



## jha

I would like to see some Su-34 in IAF ..atleast 40 of them ...but then again thats my wishlist ...


----------



## &#2965;&#3006;&#2992;&#3021;&#2980;&#3021;&#2980;&

jha said:


> I would like to see some Su-34 in IAF ..atleast 40 of them ...but then again thats my wishlist ...



i for one, second u.....we need that baby(beast) in our airforce..


----------



## CONNAN

kick the MIG 27 out and buy some 150 of these babies the su 34


----------



## Super Falcon

welll no probleum pakistan will come something with it or after MMRCA


----------



## CONNAN

*Russian Sukhoi-34 fighter bomber successfully accomplished a non-stop 6-thousand-kilometre test flight*

BY: Voice of Russia

A wing of latest Russian Sukhoi-34 fighter bombers has successfully accomplished a non-stop 6-thousand-kilometre test flight from the region of Lipetsk south of Moscow to the region of Khabarovsk in the Russian Far East. The Sukhoi-34&#8217;s predecessor in the niche, the Sukhoi-24, cannot fly further than 3 thousand kilometres.

The Sukhoi-34 is a two-seater with a length of 22 metres and a wingspan of 14.7 metres. The maximum speed is 19 hundred kilometres an hour.


----------



## Super Falcon

well IAF has around 5 of these i saw some where pics of them in iaf colours but old varients


----------



## karan.1970

I still thing the UAE Mirage 2000-9 would be a good buy


----------



## Super Falcon

haahahaha welll i dont see you are going to buy them


----------



## jha

^^bilkul mere man ki baat hai...Get the mirage and Rafale..India will have an interesting mix of russian and french planes..both in huge numbers..so maintenance problem solved..


----------



## dingyibvs

Whoa, isn't that like $85 million per plane?


----------



## CONNAN

deleted--------------------------


----------



## CONNAN

deleted -----------


----------



## flanker143

> welll no probleum pakistan will come something with it or after MMRCA



that only time will tel ..... money is your biggest constraint !!!!


----------



## aanshu001

well adding 42 of these beast will add punch to IAF, where India can dedicate 100 for Chinese threat in defensive role which will be big head ace for any offensive force sp. with Falcon +Akash + Green Pine + spider + S 300.


----------



## flanker143

> well adding 42 of these beast will add punch to IAF, where India can dedicate 100 for Chinese threat in defensive role which will be big head ace for any offensive force sp. with Falcon +Akash + Green Pine + spider + S 300.



ur best air sup fighters are not put for defence missions during wartime ! mmrca or tejas will do the job....most probaly tejas bcoz it will be a shroter range , low cost ,low maintainence fighter that can be effectively put on defensive missions .. su 30 will do long range interdiction job !!! it can even effectively take down air to ground targets that are not lying far of border ..


----------



## gogbot

jha said:


> HAL has been steadily stepping up its Sukhoi-30 MKI delivery schedules. *While last year it delivered 23 of these fighters, this year it is expected to produce 28. HAL has already supplied 74 of these fighters.*
> 
> Rs 15,000 crore Sukhoi deal cleared - India - The Times of India



If true , this is the best news , Proves India Can manufacture more than one squadron a year.

23 per year , is a far cry from the 8 a year when they first started.

HAL needs to keep up the Pace.

And IAF will need to maintain the pace of induction as well.


----------



## flanker143

> If true , this is the best news , Proves India Can manufacture more than one squadron a year.
> 
> 23 per year , is a far cry from the 8 a year when they first started.
> 
> HAL needs to keep up the Pace.
> 
> And IAF will need to maintain the pace of induction as well.



well i was thinking the other way also...that if we can make a heavyweight jet like su 30mki at a rate of 23 per year then why not < =30 tejas a year !!!!  

dont u guys feel like this ???


----------



## jha

flanker143 said:


> well i was thinking the other way also...that if we can make a heavyweight jet like su 30mki at a rate of 23 per year then why not < =30 tejas a year !!!!
> 
> dont u guys feel like this ???



HAL is producing SU-30 28 per year because they have to produce ~200 of them...If the same no. of LCA is going to be inducted and IAF is fully committed to this then HAL wont have any problem in opening another production line..
However i think they want to take it slow. so as to incorporate new techs. being developed in new batches...


----------



## dingyibvs

Someone on another message board brought up an interesting point:

$10 billion / 126 MMRCA = $79.4 million per

$3.3 billion / 42 MKI = $79.4 million per

Looks like the Russians knew exactly what price they can raise it to and still get orders....


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> HAL is producing SU-30 28 per year because they have to produce ~200 of them...If the same no. of LCA is going to be inducted and IAF is fully committed to this then HAL wont have any problem in opening another production line..
> However i think they want to take it slow. so as to incorporate new techs. being developed in new batches...



They only produce 140 under licence, but they must be done with it by 2015, to start MMRCA licence production.


----------



## Sasan

jha said:


> HAL is producing SU-30 28 per year because they have to produce ~200 of them...If the same no. of LCA is going to be inducted and IAF is fully committed to this then HAL wont have any problem in opening another production line..
> However i think they want to take it slow. so as to incorporate new techs. being developed in new batches...



will hal do any additional value add to the sukhoi's we need to look at upping the Indian components in this new batch...


----------



## flanker143

> HAL is producing SU-30 28 per year because they have to produce ~200 of them...If the same no. of LCA is going to be inducted and IAF is fully committed to this then HAL wont have any problem in opening another production line..
> However i think they want to take it slow. so as to incorporate new techs. being developed in new batches...



i think we r facing force depletion .....

you r thinking of more improvements even after tejas mk2 thats around ~~100 in no.s ...... like tejas mk3 ??

batch 1 = 40 tejas mk1
batch 2 = 100 tejas mk2
batch 3= ??? tejas mk3

well its very gud if it happens .......


----------



## thinkingcap81

The Hindu : News / National : IAF to upgrade SU-30 fighter aircraft

Modernising its fighter jet fleet, the Indian Air Force is going to upgrade its SU-30 MKI combat aircraft with the help of Russia.

As part of IAFs modernisation programme, we are going to upgrade 50 Sukhoi30 MKI aircraft with help of original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) from Russia, Defence Ministry sources told PTI here.

SU-30 MKIs have been inducted into the IAF in four phases. The ones to be upgraded are from the first phase and the project is likely to be completed in the next three to four years, they added.

Of the 50 aircraft, around five would be sent to the Russian facilities while the remaining would undergo upgrading within India, they said.

Under the modernisation programme, the aircraft will be upgraded to the latest standards and equipped with modern avionics and various other capabilities.

The airframe of these aircraft would also be strengthened to equip them with air-launched version of the 290 km range BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, the sources said.

The SU-30s were inducted into the IAF in late 90s and at present six squadrons of the aircraft are in service.

The first squadron was of the SU-30 was of the K variant but later they were also upgraded to the latest MKI version. Till now, the IAF has placed orders for around 280 of these heavy air-superiority aircraft of which over 100 have been inducted.

IAF is already upgrading its two main fighter aircraft fleet of 60 MiG-29s and is about to sign an around $ two billion deal with France to modernise its 50 Mirage aircraft.

The Jaguar, MiG-27 and MiG-21 fleets have already been upgraded by the force.


----------



## soaringphnx

flanker143 said:


> ur best air sup fighters are not put for defence missions during wartime ! mmrca or tejas will do the job....most probaly tejas bcoz it will be a shroter range , low cost ,low maintainence fighter that can be effectively put on defensive missions .. su 30 will do long range interdiction job !!! it can even effectively take down air to ground targets that are not lying far of border ..



I agree with you about LCA and Su-30MKI, but I feel the MMRCA winner will be used mainly for strike missions escorted by Su-30MKI and supported by tankers and AWACS. For the same reason, I feel the MMRCA tender will go to a fighter which has excellent strike capabilities (remember, the Jaguars and MiG-27s will soon be phased out).


----------



## flanker143

> I agree with you about LCA and Su-30MKI, but I feel the MMRCA winner will be used mainly for strike missions escorted by Su-30MKI and supported by tankers and AWACS. For the same reason, I feel the MMRCA tender will go to a fighter which has excellent strike capabilities (remember, the Jaguars and MiG-27s will soon be phased out).



hmm..... best available option is rafale .......i wud have gone straight for f 18 sh if it was not american jet ..... u know why.....

*sigh... sigh....... kash SH american naa hota !!!!!*


----------



## anathema

flanker143 said:


> hmm..... best available option is rafale .......i wud have gone straight for f 18 sh if it was not american jet ..... u know why.....
> 
> *sigh... sigh....... kash SH american naa hota !!!!!*



*Mere Bhai ..Muuh ki baat chin li*

Anyways pretty much all aircrafts are good in AtoG role with maybe SH edging out others by a lil margin. 

Still i hope IAF goes for something non american.


----------



## flanker143

> Anyways pretty much all aircrafts are good in AtoG role with maybe SH edging out others by a lil margin.
> 
> Still i hope IAF goes for something non american.



yup thats why rafale is the best option .......not the best air sup fighter.... not the best air to ground fighter...... rightly said omni role fighter !!!


----------



## sudhir007

Pratt & Whitney: India's Ambassador to U.S. Plans Visit - Courant.com

India's ambassador to the United States is scheduled to meet Thursday in East Hartford with executives of United Technologies Corp. and Pratt & Whitney, and later with members of the Machinists union.

In a visit arranged by U.S. Rep. John Larson, D-1st District, Ambassador Meera Shankar is scheduled to tour a Pratt facility and review an F-117 engine, which powers the Boeing C-17 cargo aircraft. India hopes to buy 10 of those planes, which could mean hundreds of millions of dollars worth of work for Pratt.

Last year's defense appropriations bill included $2.5 billion for 10 C-17s for the U.S. military. The Obama administration now wants to shut down C-17 production, however, and seeks no money for it in its current budget. Congressional supporters of Boeing, Pratt and other manufacturers could try to add money for more.
*
Meanwhile, the U.S. government is brokering a sale of 10 new C-17s to India.*


----------



## jha

Jaguar Awaits Re-engine RFP As Bidders Spar 
*
Rivals Honeywell and Rolls-Royce are trading public barbs as they await the delayed request for proposals to re-engine India&#8217;s fleet of 120 twin-engine Jaguar fighters, which have slowly become overweight and underpowered as a result of avionics and weapon systems upgrades.*

*Honeywell says its F125IN engine enables 23&#37; shorter high-hot takeoffs, 17%-40% higher thrust and 36% greater fuel range than the Rolls-Royce engine currently powering the Jaguar*. A fatigue analysis done by the Indian air force estimates the fleet could last another 25 years. Honeywell projects savings of $1.5 billion in lifecycle costs over the life of the program with its engine, according to Pritam Bhavnani, recently appointed president for Honeywell Aerospace India.

Comparing the F125 to the current Rolls-Royce Adour, Bhavnani says that Rolls-Royce &#8220;has yet to develop some aspects of the Adour Mk821&#8230; Our engine is a known one and been in production for awhile.&#8221;

&#8220;The Rolls-Royce Adour Mk821 will provide the proven &#8230; lowest-risk solution for certification, production, transition and operational phases,&#8221; a Rolls-Royce spokesman says. &#8220;It also provides economies of scale with the Hawk AJT [Advanced Jet Trainer] engine, already manufactured in India.&#8221;

Honeywell says certification will be required for the engine and once the Indian air force puts its program into place, the engine might need modifications &#8220;to resolve any issue&#8221; uncovered by flight testing. If there are no changes, Bhavnani anticipates 3-4 years from the order to the start of deliveries.

Rolls-Royce says the Adour Mk821 engine &#8220;requires no airframe development, therefore Rolls-Royce offers the fastest and most cost-effective solution&#8230; It is the only low-risk option.&#8221;

Both engines were tested in India at the Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) facility in Bengaluru.

*Honeywell and HAL have been collaborating to produce the TPE331 engine that powers the HAL-built Dornier 228 aircraft, for which an agreement was signed in 2008 to have the engine produced by HAL, making it the first aerospace engine to be fully manufactured in India for the world market.
*


----------



## jha

*Indian Top Gun Training Turns Towards China*

July 13, 2010: India is replacing its MiG-27s with Su-30s at TACDE (Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment). TACDE develops new air combat tactics and trains pilots to deal with potential enemies. TACDE was established in 1971, to train the top one percent of fighter pilots, who would then spread what they learned from each other, to all the other pilots. Two years earlier, the U.S. Navy had established the original "Top Gun" training program. This used American aircraft for "aggressor (or dissimilar) training." This was in response to the poor performance of its pilots against North Vietnamese pilots flying Russian fighters. What made the Top Gun operation different was that the training emphasized how the enemy aircraft and pilots operated. This was called "dissimilar training". In the past, American pilots practiced against American pilots, with everyone flying American aircraft and using American tactics. It worked in World War II, because the enemy pilots were not getting a lot of practice and were using similar aircraft and tactics anyway. Most importantly, there was a lot of aerial combat going on, providing ample opportunity for on- the- job training. Not so in Vietnam, where the quite different Russian trained North Vietnamese were giving U.S. aviators an awful time. The four week Top Gun program solved the problem. The air force followed shortly with its similar Red Flag school.

In 1976, Pakistan established a similar school. TACDE was initially created to cope with Pakistani air power, which was why MiG-21s and 27s have long been used to represent foreign aircraft. But now the most troublesome foe in the air is seen as China, where the top aircraft are, as in India, Su-30s.

Over the last thirty years, the concept of "dissimilar training" has changed. The U.S. Navy kept Top Gun as a program to hone fighter pilot's combat skills, as has TACDE. But the U.S. Air Force made their Red Flag program more elaborate, bringing in the many different types of aircraft involved in combat missions (especially electronic warfare.)

After the Cold War ended, it became increasingly obvious that none of America's potential enemies was providing their fighter pilots with much training at all. In other words, the dissimilar training for U.S. fighter pilots was not as crucial as it had been during the Cold War. Actually, it had been noted that flying skills of Soviet pilots was declining in the 1980s, as economic problems in the USSR caused cuts in flying time. During that period, American pilots were actually increasing their flying time. Moreover, U.S. flight simulators were getting better. American pilots were finding that even the game oriented combat flight simulators had some training value.

So in the late 1990s, Top Gun and Red Flag found their budgets cut. But the programs remain, as does the memory of why they were set up in the first place. If it is found that, say, China is continuing to improve its combat aviation, giving it's fighter pilots more flying time and their politicians maintain a bellicose attitude towards the U.S., there will be a need to increase American Top Gun training, and that is happening at TACDE as well. Because of the new Chinese "dissimilar training" effort, the U.S. Top Gun and Red Flag schools are being restored to their former prominence, sort of. The Chinese move is certainly a very meaningful one, as it shows that they are serious about preparing their pilots to fight, and defeat Taiwanese and American pilots. Dissimilar training is how that is done.


----------



## Sunny FOXGLOVE

*Better we talk about GTRE GTX-35VS before Tejas. Why its taking so time, at this time of emergency. I M SO CONCERN !!! *


----------



## jha

*IAF issues RFI for C 27J Spartan*





New Delhi. The Indian Air Force has issued a Request for Information (RFI) for 16 medium military transport aircraft.




According to Alenia Aeronauticas India director Roberto Leva, his company was responding with information about C 27J Spartan, which he described as the new generation medium military airlifters category capable of taking off from unprepared strips less than 500 metre long with maximum takeoff weight of 30,500 kg.

He told newmen that the Spartan can be used both for civilian and military purposes and would be particularly suitable for Indias hilly northeastern states.

Paolo Girasole, head of Alenia parent company Finmeccanica in India, said that India could be a market for some 50 C 27Js, given the requirement to reach in difficult terrains with quick landings and getaways. The Border security force (BSF) had already issued a Request for Proposals (RfP) for two aircraft and trials were held last year in July in Bangalore and Leh.

Leva pointed out that an advantage of the aircraft was that it had the same Rolls Royce engines as the Lockheed martin C 130J which India is buying, and that the two aircraft complimented each other. Both of them are configured to carry pallets weighing up to 4,700 kg and high up to 2.2 metres.

So, he added, operationally and in terms of maintenance, the acquisition of this aircraft would be cost-effective.

Leva said that Alenia Aeronautica is excited about the prospects of entering the Indian defence and security market, and that the C 27J is capable of performing a range of missions  transport of troops, goods and medicines, logistic, re-supply, medical evacuation, airdrop operations, paratroopers launch, search and rescue, fire-fighting, humanitarian assistance and missions in support of homeland security.

The twin-engine turboprop has state-of-the-art avionics, propulsion and systems with three distinctive features  Self-deployment, Survivability and Interoperability.

Besides the BSF, the company is optimistic that the aircraft can be of use to the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) as well as the National Security Guard (NSG) as a potential customer.




For instance, Leva said the aircraft is designed to operate in remote areas like those in Jammu and Kashmir and the North-East from gravel or sand. The aircraft has the ability to do so since besides the twin-engines it has an auxiliary power unit (APU) that provides electricity and maintains pressure without the need to keep the engines running when the aircraft is on ground.

The APU also gives the aircraft power to load mission kits.

The underlying philosophy is mission accomplishment and critical equipment is protected taking into account that the aircraft could come under attack while carrying out any of the multiple missions it can perform. The cockpit is armoured with ballistic proof ceramic that also protects critical equipment like oxygen tanks.

So much so, the design takes care to have two independent hydraulic systems, one on each side, so that if one side is damaged, the other can operate even with the help of the APU. A technology has been employed which prevents the fuel tanks from exploding even after being hit by bullets. The aircraft has the ability to manoeuvre up to 3G.

As for interoperability, Leva said the C-27J Spartan compliments the C 130J Super Hercules produced by the Lockheed Martin since both aircraft use the standard 436L pallets. The advantage being that these pallets can be down/ uploaded from either plane.

He said that US Air Force is among the seven air forces of the world that have ordered the C 27J. The US has awarded a $ 2.04 billion contract for 78 aircraft to be shipped to the US Army and Air Force within the bid for the Joint Cargo Aircraft programme.

The JCA is a key element for the transformation of the transport fleet of the US Army and the US Air Force to meet the new operational requirements with multirole and interoperable aircraft able to perform logistical re-supply troop and humanitarian assistance.




As an example, he said, pallets with relief or logistic material could be loaded on to the C130J Hercules and off-loaded and then re-loaded within a short period of time with the same pallets onto the Spartan, which can deliver it to areas where the bigger plane cannot land. The US realised it would require such an aircraft after hurricane Katrina when it could not reach some areas or evacuate people from there.

In its air ambulance role, the C 27J can accommodate up to 36 stretchers with each having its own oxygen point, a facility also available to the 46 paratroopers its can carry. It is capable of taking off from and landing on unprepared strips, less than 500 metres long, with maximum take-off weight of 30,500 kgs. It can carry 60 fully equipped soldiers.

It can transport fighter and transport aircraft engines such as for the C-130, the Eurofighter Typhoon, the F-16 and Mirage-2000 directly on their normal engine dollies without further special equipment.

At present, besides the US, the C-27 J has been ordered by the air forces of Italy, Greece, Bulgaria, Lithuania, Romania, Morocco. Slovakia has also selected the aircraft.

Lithuania got its first aircraft in December 2006 and it has been put to extensive use to support the countrys troops in Afghanistan. Morocco is the first non-NATO customer and it ordered four aircraft for about Euro 130 million during September 2008.

According to Maj Jurius Jaksys, C-27J Pilot of the Lithuanian Air Force (LTAF), the aircraft has been landing at a dusty, semi-prepared air strip, 6,000-feet long and at a height of 7,500 feet, at Chagcharan in Afghanistan routinely without any problem. There are clouds always and no navigation aids, but despite their absence, the mission computer helps in accurate landings and takeoffs.

He also says that the aircraft is highly manoeuverable due to its engine power. A significant factor is the C 27Js Auxiliary Power Unit (APU), which allows it to operate in remote areas without any ground support equipment. We can get all the necessary electrical and hydraulic power from the aircraft even with the engines off and that means that the C 27J can stay on location for a longer time if required.

Alenia Aeronatica is a Finmeccanica Company that operates world-wide in design, development, production, maintenance and modification of commercial and military aircraft, unmanned aerial vehicles and aerostructures. It has collaborations with SuperJet of Russia, Boeing and L3 Communications of the US, and BAE Systems of Britain.


----------



## soaringphnx

*MRCA Trials Over IAF moves on to Helicopter Trials*​
*The Indian Air Force has completed its field evaluation trials of all the six aircraft in the fray for its 126-plus Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (M-MRCA) requirement and the final report is set to be submitted to the Ministry of Defence (MoD) by July-end.* 

The IAF has indeed stuck to its promise of completing the trials on time, and submitting the report even before the deadline it had initially set for itself. The exhaustive report has more than 600 parametres for each aircraft, and the report, in two sets, covers the performance of each contender, and how many of the 600-plus points the aircraft individually met during the trials.

Combat radars like AESA (Active Electronically Scanned Array) and FLIR (Forward Looking Infrared Radars), beyond-the-visual-range, all-weather precision engagement capability, engine power, and various parameters to ensure mission success and pilot survival are among the considerations. For the first time, life cycle costs in maintaining the aircraft for their estimated life of 40 years or 6000 flying hours, is also on the platter.

Significantly, as the acquisition of the MRCAs could take a few years, IAF is ordering another 42 SU MKI aircraft from Russia to add to its existing list of 230 of these formidable air dominance fighters, half of which are already operational with its combat squadrons. More than 100 of these are under production with components made both in Russia and India.

At the same time, IAF has completed the trials of utility helicopters and begun trials of combat helicopters. Boeings Apache Longbow AH 64D from the US and Mi 28 from Russia are in the fray.

In the utility category, Eurocopter Fennec 555 and Russias Kamov 226 are the two contenders.

The combat helicopter requirement specified tandem configuration, and of the three contenders initially, Augusta Westland is reported to have withdrawn its Mangusta.

Trials for the Heavy lift helicopters, also from the US and Russia, are due to begin within the next few weeks. Boeing is offering its twin-rotor Ch 47F Chinook and Russia, a reconfigured, newer version of its Mi 26 which IAF has been operating since the mid-1980s.

As for the SU 30 MKIs, it may be noted that their purchase of is a follow-on order, and also with a state-run company (Rososboronexport). Under the Indian laws, the acquisition process is much easier in this case than acquiring a system through commercial bids, for which global tenders or Request for Proposals (RfPs) have to be issued. Field Evaluation Trials have also to be carried out.

IAFs request for 42 more Sukhois has already been accepted and cleared by the MoD. It is now awaiting the formal approval by the governments Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS), headed by the Prime Minister.

IAF is short of combat and transport aircraft, combat and transport helicopters, utility helicopters, as well as various supporting systems and precision missiles. There is a need not only to replace the old Soviet vintage aircraft and systems but also to augment its strength with new, futuristic technologies.

To speed up the acquisition in some areas at least, IAF is following the government-to-government route, as in the case of C 17 Globemaster-III strategic airlifters. A request had been made to the Indian government in this regard in 2009 summer, and by now, the US government has accepted the Indian MoDs Letter of Request (LoR) while IAF completed the validation trials in June 2010.

Discussions are on between the two governments now on what onboard equipment IAF wants, including spares, engines, training and support for the estimtated 40-year life of the 10 C 17s IAF wants, and then finally the price. Based on that, the US government will issue a Letter of Acceptance (LoA) under its Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme. There will be 3.8 per cent FMS administrative fee.

IAF had ordered 80 Mi 17 IV helicopters from Russia last year, and their first lot is also expected by year-end, possibly in November.

The Chief of Air Staff of the Indian Air Force, Air Chief Marshal P V Naik, is keen for the modernization process to be over as soon as possible. IAF has been losing combat aircraft particularly due to the end of their Total Technical Life (TTL) over the last few years, and although the acquisition of SU 30 MKIs is helping make up, IAF needs to renew its inventory ASAP.

His views at the National Seminar on Aerospace Technologies (N-SAT) held by India Strategic in October 2009 should reflect the IAF thinking. He said:

"Aerospace operations have increasingly become the instrument of choice in conflict situations, as can be seen from the events of the past few years. They provide Reach, Speed of Response, Precision and a great deal of Flexibility options to our national leadership and it is therefore inevitable that there are ever-increasing expectations from aerospace power.

"I think you will all agree, that Military Aviation, more than any other activity, is highly dependent on technology. Superiority in the realm of aerospace is dictated by the employment of superior Technology coupled with Intelligent Tactics. There is simply no alternative to these two aspects.

I think you will all agree, that Military Aviation, more than any other activity, is highly dependent on technology. Superiority in the realm of aerospace is dictated by the employment of superior Technology coupled with Intelligent Tactics. There is simply no alternative to these two aspects.

There are though step-by-step plans to *transform the IAF by 2022, by which time it should have some 45 combat squadrons of SU 30 MKIs, MRCAs, FGFA (Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft), and LCAs (Indias indigenous Light Combat Aircraft).*

*Eventually, IAF could have some 300-plus SU 30 MKIs, an equal number of MRCAs  indigenously produced  and some 200 FGFAs besides 150 to 200 LCAs.* IAF has already ordered two squadrons of LCAs with GE 404 engines, and five more squadrons will be acquired with uprated engines, either Eurojet 200 or GE 414. These two engines are in a competition now.

*It may be noted that IAFs MRCA tender is for 126 aircraft with an option for another 63. But in all likelihood, this figure should touch 300.*

As for the transport aircraft, IAFs IL 76 and An 32 are under upgradation, and although the two have completed 25 and 26 years respectively, they have given good backup to IAFs combat edge by supporting and supplying men and materials. IAF is now looking at 10 or more C 17s, possibly more Lockheed Martin C130J Super Hercules, and even the Alenia Aernautica C 27J Spartan, for which an RFI has been issued. (The first of the six C 130Js is due for delivery early 2011).

India and Russia already have an agreement to jointly produce a medium Multirole Transport Aircraft (MTA).

As for the FGFA, a formal agreement between New Delhi and Moscow is likely to be signed this year although cooperative measures have already been set in motion. IAF expects the two-seat version to be delivered by 2016 or 2017.

The Russian Air Force has already developed its single seat version for trials.

IAF is also looking for AWACs and mid-air refuelers, both of which use the old IL 76 airframes. The IL 76 is out or production and unavailable  China had bought 40 of its best available airframes  and IAFs new AWACs should be on other airframes. The current AWACs on order are the Israeli Phalcons.

Source:

MRCA Trials Over IAF moves on to Helicopter Trials

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flanker143

i simply loved the bolded part !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## soaringphnx

*Indian Air Force May Order Additional 57 Hawk Advanced Trainer*​

*India is in the process of finalising with the UK the terms of reference for buying an additional 57 Hawk advanced trainer for the Indian Air Force*, Minister of State for Defence M M Pallamraju has said.

"The government has decided to exercise the option of buying an additional 57 Hawk trainer jets manufactured by the British Aerospace. Details of the contract and the terms of reference of the deal are being negotiated with the UK," Pallamraju, who is leading Indian delegation to the Farnborough Air Show, the biggest in the world, told PTI.

India, which had earlier signed a deal for purchase of the two-seater Hawk trainer planes, has *already received 24 of the single-engine aircraft in a fly-away condition. Of the another 42 of the planes, which were to be produced by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, six have been supplied to the IAF.*

The Hawk, which can also be used as a combat aircraft, provides advance stage three training to IAF pilots. The Minister, who is on a six-day visit to the UK, refused to give a time-frame for finalising the terms of reference of the multi-billion dollar deal.

The Hawk is used by the Royal Air Force and 900 of them have supplied to 18 countries so far. Pallamraju, who has been interacting with top armament manufacturers here, said he told them that they stand a better chance of bagging orders from India if they agree to make the country self-reliant in weapon systems.

The Minister, who arrived in London on Saturday, had met top brass of Russian weapons manufacturers, British Aerospace, EADS, Saab, Lockheed Martin and Raytheon. He has also had a meeting with Prince Andrew, who is Britain's Ambassador for Industry.


----------



## soaringphnx




----------



## soaringphnx

*IAF begins Apache trials*​

*The Indian Air Force (IAF) began trials for the AH-64D Apache Longbow attack helicopter last week. IAF sources confirmed that the aircraft, which is competing with the Russian Mi-28 for the IAFs tender for 22 attack helicopters, has already completed trials in Jaisalmer and is currently undergoing high altitude, flight and maneuverability demonstrations at Leh.*

The trials are expected to continue till the end of next week, after which the Mi-28 is expected to be given a similar once-over. The maintenance and weapons trials of the former will be conducted in the United States in the coming weeks.






Dean Millsap of Boeing Rotorcraft Systems, told visiting Indian media in Philadelphia in May that the company had crash-tested the aircraft to a drop-speed of 40 feet per second. *The company is pitching its ballistically-tolerant structure, which can withstand an impact up to 23 millimeters, to emphasize the survivablility of the aircraft. The aircraft also has self sealing, Kevlar armor-protected fuel cells under the pilots seat, as well as a system to deploy nitrogen gas to starve any outbreak of fire of oxygen, called nitrogen-inerting crash resistant fuel cells. Both, pilot as well as gunner, have the benefit of the night vision generated by FLIR (Forward Looking Infra Red) sensor. But Boeing expects the Longbow radar on the Apache to end the argument. The radar dome, which has a millimeter wave radar, is located on top of the main rotor allowing optimum detection capability. The aircraft can also digitally share information on targets with other aircraft and systems.*

Interestingly, *Boeing has developed a capability in the Apache to control Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV). While so far this ability is restricted to control over a single UAV, the company is building systems to allow airborne control over multiple UAVs. So far this is not a capability that has been offered to or requested by the IAF.
*
The first of the Apache Block III are expected to be delivered in October next year and deployed with the first US Army units by June 2012.

The trials for the IAFs requirement for 15 heavy lift helicopters are also expected to begin after the Apache, on July 27, with the Chinook being put through its paces at Chandigarh, where it has already arrived, and Leh. *Both the Apache and the Chinook were brought to India by C-17 aircraft, possibly to quietly underline the capabilities of the strategic lifter, ten of which are also being considered for purchase by the IAF, after it underwent trials last month.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## soaringphnx

*Boeing says more India C-17 orders possible​*

*India could buy 10 to 12 more C-17 transport planes from Boeing Co (BA.N) beyond the 10 planes already planned*, Christopher Chadwick, president of Boeing military aircraft told Reuters on Monday.

Boeing, the No. 2 U.S. defense contractor, is forecasting strong demand for the C-17 planes, which have been used heavily during the Iraq and Afghanistan wars, Chadwick said at the Farnborough Airshow outside London.

Boeing had seen interest from multiple buyers in the Middle East and the Asian-Pacific region, and NATO countries could also buy more of the cargo planes in coming years, Chadwick said in an interview.

On Sunday, Boeing officials said the company could sell 20 more C-17 transport planes to foreign buyers over the next five to ten years, in addition to the 10 already planned for India.

Chadwick said the number could rise even higher, given expectations that India could eventually more than double its planned purchase of 10 C-17s.

The Pentagon's Defense Security Cooperation Agency in April announced approval of the sale of the 10 transport planes and related equipment, putting its value at up to $5.8 billion.

Chadwick said Boeing expected a slight increase in military aircraft revenues internationally over the next five to 10 years, bolstered by sales of transport planes and fighter aircraft.

Chadwick said delays in international fighter competitions should not jeopardize Boeing's forecast for moderate growth in defense revenues in 2011, given strong domestic sales.

Boeing is negotiating a third multi-year procurement deal for its F/A-18 fighters with the U.S. government, which would make that production line "rock solid out through the middle of the decade," he said.

India was also expected to pick a winner in its competition for 126 new fighter jets early next year, he said, while Japan is due to issue a request for proposals later this year.

Brazil's fighter competition was also nearing an end, and a final decision could come next year, he said.

Boeing had a good track record in winning international competitions, Chadwick said, but the company's revenue forecast factored in possible wins by other contractors as well.

"There are so many competitions in play right now," he said. "We never count on all of it."


----------



## marcos98

*
Cobham 754 Buddy Refuelling System for Su-30MKI *





(c) Copyrights Cobham Systems


----------



## CONNAN

*IAF C130J*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rajgoynar

Officers of the Indian Air Force began a 16-day expedition from New Delhi to the Himalayan region on motorcycles on Friday.

Thirteen IAF officers on ten motorcycles began their journey 'Explore the Himalayas' from the India Gate.

Air marshal JN Burma, air officer-in-charge administration flagged off the event.

The expedition will travel through different Indian states and cover the distance of over 4,500 kilometres.

A team member spoke about the objective of the odyssey.

"Our motive behind this is to show the adventure part of the Air Force. So we intend to talk to people about the Air Force. We would talk to the school children, civil crowd during our over night stay. People should know what armed forces and the Air Force is all about," said VV Singh, wing commander, IAF.

The team would be travelling through 11 passes of the Himalayas, which would include high passes like Baralach La (17,645 feet) and Khardung La (20,212 feet).

The journey to the Himalayan region would cover Kasauli, Kaza, Siachen Base Camp and return through Kargil, Srinagar and Amritsar.



DNA: India - Indian Air Force officers begins an expedition to Himalayan region


----------



## soaringphnx

Dr. S. Christopher, Director of Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS) talks about India's Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) programme.


----------



## sudhir007

Story of NAL SARAS

http://www.nal.res.in/pdf/saga-main.pdf

http://nal-ir.nal.res.in/4920/1/SAGA_SAR.pdf


----------



## jha

IAF may get 6 sea planes | The Asian Age


----------



## jha

*Air force gets US planes minus security net*

New Delhi, Aug. 2: *The Indian Air Force has contracted six aircraft for the special forces for $1 billion without military-grade secure equipment because Washington denied the technology after New Delhi refused to sign a communications secrecy pact.*

The air force is now in the process of contracting another 10 very heavy strategic airlifters under the same technology-denial regime for an estimated $3 billion.

India contracted six C-130J Super Hercules in 2007 and the first of these aircraft is likely to be delivered by January 2010 ahead of schedule by its maker, Lockheed Martin, under a government-to-government foreign military sales programme.

One of the scenarios in which the Hercules (Hercs for short) is to be used involves inserting special airborne troops (paratroopers) by flying into hostile territory where an adversary can try to intercept and/or jam electronic communication.

We are aware that some of the equipment we desire may not be available. But it is up to us to use the platform the way we want to with modifications once we have it, a senior air force officer told The Telegraph.

A US defence official told this newspaper anything that requires encryption, which includes military-grade global positioning systems (GPS) will not be mounted on the C-130J or the C-17 Globemaster III (made by Boeing) because India has not yet signed the Communications Inter-Operability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA).

The CISMOA was proposed by the Pentagon to the Indian defence ministry in 2006. A standard text for another crucial agreement, the End-User Monitoring Arrangement, was agreed last year after more than three years of negotiations.

A secure GPS is indispensable for mobile military platforms that are designed to track targets in all-weather and all-time circumstances.

The military GPS system is encrypted and thus not available without a communications agreement, the US defence official said. He claimed that US military equipment is designed utilising the best systems available, such as military-grade GPS, which is more accurate and less likely to be spoofed (intercepted) than civilian GPS.

Asked if there was any way India could access the equipment without signing the CISMOA, he replied there is no way around this. He said the CISMOA would apply to the proposed sale of the C-17 also. Trials for the aircraft were completed last month and the Indian Air Force has decided to buy it.

The four-engine turbo-prop Hercs  a workhorse for the US military  is a tactical airlifter with a payload capacity of 20 tonnes or about 120 fully-equipped airborne troops capable of landing on dirt strips and with short take-off and landing capability.

The giant C-17 jet is also rugged but capable of flying much longer distances with much heavier payloads. The Indian Air Force has projected a dire need for these two different classes of aircraft because its Russian/Soviet-origin aircraft are outdated.

The air force is set to order six more Hercs in addition to the six already contracted. The Coast Guard and the Border Security Force are also in line to acquire two Hercs each.

The Hercs are to be based at Hindon, just east of Delhi, where the Indian Air Force base is being refurbished. The Hercs for India have been modified for special missions and are equipped with an infrared detection set for low-level flying in adverse conditions.

Although the communications systems would not have the desired level of security for the Indian Air Force, an official said that India was getting the Hercs with the configuration it wants. They will have self-protection and mid-air refuelling ability. The Hercs is in service in 10 countries.

---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------

^^ So much for the US plane supporters...I have now a feeling that P-8I may also be flying DABBA...


----------



## gogbot

The only thing missing seem to be the Encryption devices and communications systems.

It doesn't seem to be a major loss , given we can always install our own equipment for that any way.

We want a GPS , GLINASS and INRIS receivers subsequent equipment and we use our own data links so what are we really loosing by not signing these agreements ?


----------



## Dash

Its just that the GPS available to us is not what US uses.
To be honest, in war time they can still manipulate the GPS wheather we sign the agreement or not (If they want to).

There is no point is abiding by GPS, for all closed operations I think GLONASS and GAGAN will be sufficient.


----------



## Just Yash

Even after paying Hard cash they want us to sign agreement so we can use our equipment!!!!!!

All this arm twisting is not due to that USA is vary powerful but it's due to we are VARY WEAK.

Just Fucck the US and go for indigenous and joint venture with Russia, Euro or Israel.


----------



## KEETARP

When you sign up for COSMEC 

US would have ensured there is no Trojan sitting inside , and would have given very secure crypto keys , 
plus top layer Encryption against cryptoanalytic + spectrum analyzer gear . 

Once C130 become part of IODL - even a slight firewall breach at any one gateway of C&C would allow Hackers to know hell about our operations . 

But anyways Self-respect comes first , its good that we don't sign CISMOA


----------



## gogbot

PRATEEK said:


> When you sign up for COSMEC
> 
> US would have ensured there is no Trojan sitting inside , and would have given very secure crypto keys ,
> plus top layer Encryption against cryptoanalytic + spectrum analyzer gear .
> 
> Once C130 become part of IODL - even a slight firewall breach at any one gateway of C&C would allow Hackers to know hell about our operations .
> 
> But anyways Self-respect comes first , its good that we don't sign CISMOA



We can install our own security equipment cant' we 
We probably have our Encryption systems that we would have preferred.

Also , I think there will be a trojan sitting inside no matter what we did. It's our responsibility to check those systems upon arrival and hope to get them all.


----------



## KEETARP

> Also , I think there will be a trojan sitting inside no matter what we did.



*My point never mentioned Trojan from US *
Read my post again 

My context was , Its the trojan from ...you know who (anyone US/China bcoz you are now picking up system from Commercial shelf)

And bcoz of revised contract *without* CISMOA - 

*Sec 6.1 of Article 28* of the contract between the two governments states "US will be liable for *no* penalties in the event that any "malicious code" is detected in the software that governs the P-8I's sensors and systems. " .

Easy said and done we should check and remove Trojan - but where are source codes for all systems running into thousands of lines of programming ???? . 

Until you sign CISMOA - No right to cry foul about any Trojan being there (even US has control now to plant software bits to control functioning of avionics and extract relevant data , forget Chinese trojans coming bcoz of non-US equipment suite) . 
Who is to be blamed - 
US - (No they have every right to do mischief , India has signed contract )
Armed forces (No , until Gov gave them signal , no one would have moved forward)
Gov - (Yes and Yes , should have foreseen problems with CISMOA+BECA+ILA)

If it was so easy ....
Get all cutting edge avionics + put up GPS receiver of choice to receive signals from both Navtrek+Glonass , plus no BECA/CISMOA 
all without signing Cismoa ------ much more suited to India and advantage to India ; Correct 
But minds sitting in pentagon are not so foolish to allow India do .........

*Its the fault of reporting* that fails to highlight what equipment is missing from C130 , C17 , P8 of Indian version . That too when country is paying premium price to get Latest version with latest build tech ,

It is like turning blind if we were to believe only Navigation+Communications suits are missing from c130 . 

Cismoa is much more than just - crucial avionics, satellite navigation aids, and secure communications equipment missing . 
It also has - 
Spectrum Management , 
electronic warfare , 
COMSEC , 
OPSEC , 
EMSEC Emission security , 
TRANSEC Transmission security , 
Traffic security , 
Secure Terminal Equipment,
SOI = Signal Operating Instruction
SKL = Simple Key Loader
TPI = Two Person Integrity
STU-III (secure phone) 
AKMS = the Army Key Management System .......etc and list goes on . 

Is there a substitute of par ---No
Will P8 carry MAD "Magnetic Anomoly Detector" - No 
Will c130,c17,P8 carry* IFF device* - No 
Will C130 carry - Terrain Following radar - No 
Will C17,C130 package includes FLIR Night/Bad weather navigation - No
Will c130,c17 carry Jammers --No

Crucial avionics goes missing or is downgraded as was stated by *Gates *



> Addressing the press after his meetings in New Delhi, a chagrined Robert Gates pointed out, &#8220;These agreements have been laying around for quite a while&#8230; this is not some new requirement that has just emerged. [These agreements] are preponderantly in India&#8217;s benefit, because they give *high-tech systems* additional *high-tech capabilities*&#8230; are enablers, if you will, to the very highest quality equipment in the Indian armed forces.&#8221;



Look at the price we are paying close to 1.1 bill for 6 C130 , 
Canada got c130 for 65 mill a piece . Isreal got 12 C130 for 1.5 bill 

Why are we paying additional , still getting sub-standard equipment in comparison to others 

1)Extra punch of superioir avionics - But is india getting that ----NO
2)Boeing Global maintenance network called the Globemaster III Sustainment Partnership, or GSP with Allied countries --- charges US $75 million every year -But will India use it ---NO

How does it matter in scenario of operation - 


> In the 21st century, communications equipment aren&#8217;t just some solid state radios where each side only needs to know a particular frequency to communicate on. Communications equipment are highly complex pieces of computerized hardware running equally complex software and encryption products. Sometimes it&#8217;s difficult to get the same equipment with the same country to work properly much less trying to conduct joint operations with different countries using different equipment.



You wont be able to place GPS receiver just like that , one get certification from US ITAR laws + Bear the cost of integration+Testing+certification , that too even after paying all the proce for premium equipment . 



> Communications such as these are only a fraction of what CISMoA can cover. Going back to the air strike scenario, if laser guided bombs are employed, the Indian ground troops may require a laser designator. It&#8217;s not just point and the aircraft shoots as the press and media will have you believe. That laser designator must be set to a specific agreed upon frequency of invisible laser light. The laser guided bombs loaded on the aircraft will also be set to accept that specific frequency. *You can&#8217;t have the enemy using a similar frequency of laser light to direct our bombs back on us* . *If the frequencies do not match, the bombs won&#8217;t register a signal*.



Who will guarantee compatibility of every system India purchases , more so security from highlighted part in above quote 



> A current real world problem for which the U.S. and other allies in the war theater&#8217;s (possibly even Indian units) are experiencing issues with unmanned air vehicles (UAV&#8217;s) communications. *The frequencies are becoming ever more difficult to manage and they are jamming each other, making command and control more and more difficult if not impossible*. Actually, the U.S. lost another Reaper last week in Afghanistan for an &#8220;unknown&#8221; reason which has already been traced to a loss of comm link.



This is where secure Military level GPS with Spectrum Management comes in place 

8ak - Indian Defence News

Above are only few disadvantages of purchase without CISMOA 
I had to write a long post bcoz IMO Purchase from US is a total compromise on part of Gov 
I personally have always opposed this CISMOA+BECA+IGLA framework . 
*I have raised concerns about this few months back on this same defence.pk forum . *

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...arms-india-stumble-safeguards.html#post882021


----------



## gogbot

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Well that certainly is a shame.

Especially with the P-8I's

Plus now news of more C-17's.
I really don't see the Benefit of paying more for less.

Who is buying these aircraft and why ?
All these FMS deals , without signing agreements.

If we have no intention of signing these frameworks then why are we buying ?

We can get From Russia or Europe , much more easily.

Billion to the US just so we can buy downgraded equipment.

but i assume we have more to loose if we sign the CISMOA+BECA+IGLA framework.

however i am reminded we signed the EUMA last time Hillary Clinton came to India.

Obama is due in at the end of the Year , something is bound to happen. If we intend to keep buying , all this US equipment we do have to sign these agreements.

I would prefer not buying the US equipment.

But Prateek sir, can you tell us in brief what would happen
if India signed these agreements when Obama comes.

As in what will be the major restrictions placed on our forces


----------



## CONNAN

*Ilyushin A-50 AWACS destined for INDIAN airforce landing in tel aviv for phalcon integration*


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## dbc

gogbot said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> If we have no intention of signing these frameworks then why are we buying ?
> 
> We can get From Russia or Europe , much more easily.



You think Russian or European hardware comes without "contracts" or "agreements" ?

These are standard terms and conditions necessary to protect the interests of seller and the buyer ..jeez for crying out loud here in the US you can't get a massage without signing some document (waiver).

..its a damn shame, I guess we'll throw in a TomTom for you guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha




----------



## sudhir007

*Modernization of AN-32 Fleet of IAF*

India and Ukraine have signed a contract on Modernisation of one hundred and five AN-32 fleet of Indian Air Force (IAF). This contract was signed on June 15, 2009 for Total Life Extension, Overhaul and Re-equipment of AN-32 fleet of Indian Air Force. The up-to-date equipment which will be fitted on the aircraft during modernization include avionics and hydraulic systems, etc. The life of AN-32 aircraft will be increased by 15 years up to 40 years. First batch of aircraft has already been positioned in Ukraine.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri Nand Kumar Sai in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## gogbot

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> You think Russian or European hardware comes without "contracts" or "agreements" ?
> 
> These are standard terms and conditions necessary to protect the interests of seller and the buyer ..jeez for crying out loud here in the US you can't get a massage without signing some document (waiver).
> 
> ..its a damn shame, I guess we'll throw in a TomTom for you guys..



US is well within it's rights to put attach as many agreements as it wants to its equipment.

But the buyer always has the choice of whether or not to buyer not.

Given the fact that India is not signing these agreements , why do we need to keep buying them to only get downgraded systems.

If we intend to sign these agreements then fine.

Otherwise we should try to get Russian or European systems , at least we are not get downgraded systems.


----------



## dbc

gogbot said:


> US is well within it's rights to put attach as many agreements as it wants to its equipment.
> 
> But the buyer always has the choice of whether or not to buyer not.
> 
> Given the fact that India is not signing these agreements , why do we need to keep buying them to only get downgraded systems.
> 
> If we intend to sign these agreements then fine.
> 
> Otherwise we should try to get Russian or European systems , at least we are not get downgraded systems.



..well no one is twisting your arm, the equipment isn't "downgraded" its choice you've made. When we deliver equipment we expect our customers to sign agreements that protect our technology. India choose not to sign the communications secrecy pact that protects our encryption technology - why? 

Like I said before both Russian and European vendors will have similar agreements. And do remind me how long you had to wait for the IL-76's for the Phalcon?


----------



## Dash

This is one good thing that US doesnt delay any contracts, and they are right in what they are doing.


----------



## rajgoynar

*DRDO develops once-in-lifetime test to select IAF pilots*


New Delhi, Aug 5 (PTI) In three years from now, the IAF will shift to a new, advanced scientific tool to select pilots that will allow once-in-a-lifetime assessment of a candidate''s physical and cognitive abilities. The new system, called Computerised Pilot Selection System (CPSS), developed by DRDO will replace the existing Pilot Aptitude and Battery Test (PABT) that only considered the psycho-motor (synchronisation of mind and limbs) abilities of aspiring IAF pilots. The IAF and DRDO today signed an agreement that envisaged delivery of 80 such CPSS simulators along with 300 nodes for cognitive tests to the Staff Selection Boards (SSB) situated in Dehradun, Mysore and Allahabad at a cost of Rs 25 crore in three years time. "CPSS is a unique, path-breaking system in the world and is the best of the best system for assessing the aptitude of candidates for selection into the IAF''s fighter, transport and helicopter flying streams," DRDO Chief Controller (Life Sciences) Dr W Selvamurthy said. Developed jointly by the Bangalore-based Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) and Delhi-based Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR), the project for designing the CPSS began in 1998 and has fructified after 12 years of research by the two laboratories to prepare a foolproof test. "The development has taken this much time because of the lengthy process involved in developing both the psycho-motor and cognitive tests. We want to be sure the test is foolproof so that once a candidate has gone through the CPSS and failed, he or she cannot crack it again," Selvamurthy explained. The system, he said, came about through a collaboration that the DRDO labs did with IAF over these 12 years right from the time the system was conceived. The DRDO teams also extensively studied 17 such systems in use in countries such as US, UK, Germany, France, Israel, China and Canada to adopt the best practices from them and refined them to suit the Indian standards. IAF''s Air Officer Personnel Air Marshal K J Mathews said the CPSS would provide the best pilots and with cutting edge manpower, the force may be able to reduce the number of accidents, which is of major concern to it. "People involved in warfare need to be cutting edge and the best. We will be delighted to have the CPSS within the three years time," he said. Mathews also noted that the three SSB centres that currently carry out pilot aptitude tests were working overtime due to the huge number of candidates appearing for those tests every year


DRDO develops once-in-lifetime test to select IAF pilots, IBN Live News


----------



## sancho

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> ..well no one is twisting your arm, the equipment isn't "downgraded" its choice you've made. When we deliver equipment we expect our customers to sign agreements that protect our technology. *India choose not to sign the communications secrecy pact that protects our encryption technology - why? *
> 
> *Like I said before both Russian and European vendors will have similar agreements*. And do remind me how long you had to wait for the IL-76's for the Phalcon?



The question why we don't sign all of your contract can simply be answered, because we have no reason to thrust the US blindly, it is the other way around, you have to proof to be reliable first! 

Not necessarily, as we can see in the MMRCA, most of the European nations offered ToT, source codes, no EUM, or other restrictions. 
If we can live with your restriction, we can have very good arms and techs from you, that are in many terms even cost-effective. But if we want to remain independent and not bound to US restrictions, we simply have to pay some more for European, or customise the cheaper Russian alternatives that we have.
A50 Phalcons was delayed and even expensive, but gives us the most secure and reliable choice and the US have still a long way to go till you can reach such a level as Russia, or Isreal.
At the moment we are in the better position, because you want us as a partner against China and not to mention the huge economical market. That's why we can ask for a lot more that normal export customers could do before, but if you can't, or don't want to compromise, we simply take one of the other choices we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

sancho said:


> The question why we don't sign all of your contract can simply be answered, because we have no reason to thrust the US blindly, it is the other way around, you have to proof to be reliable first!
> 
> Not necessarily, as we can see in the MMRCA, most of the European nations offered ToT, source codes, no EUM, or other restrictions.
> If we can live with your restriction, we can have very good arms and techs from you, that are in many terms even cost-effective. But if we want to remain independent and not bound to US restrictions, we simply have to pay some more for European, or customise the cheaper Russian alternatives that we have.
> A50 Phalcons was delayed and even expensive, but gives us the most secure and reliable choice and the US have still a long way to go till you can reach such a level as Russia, or Isreal.
> At the moment we are in the better position, because you want us as a partner against China and not to mention the huge economical market. That's why we can ask for a lot more that normal export customers could do before, but if you can't, or don't want to compromise, we simply take one of the other choices we have.



..you still don't get it do you? Lets take a closer look at your very own baby The Rafale. See below a list of major components supplier
for the Rafale. Notice the supplier for the Spectra suite is Thales *USA* and this critical piece of Rafale's tech is thus governed by US laws and export regulations. So every objection you've had to US tech applies to the Rafale as well. How do you think the Rafale encrypts GPS communications? Again the objections you've had for the C-17 is valid for the Rafale. 

If you're looking for European defense hardware without US tech and IP then I guess you're better off getting Russian Hardware.


----------



## flanker143

i know the article is old but still it might be a good read .....
sorry if a repost.....

The Indian AEW&C project detailed

July 16th, 2008 | 

Embraer and the Indian Government have signed a deal for three EMB 145 AEW&C (Airborne Early Warning & Control) jets. The contract includes a comprehensive logistics package comprised of training, technical support, spare parts, and ground support equipment. *The first delivery is scheduled for 2011*. The three aircraft will be outfitted by the customer with cabin equipment and mission systems. Centre for Air Borne Systems (CABS), a unit of DRDO is the central agency for integration and delivery of the AEW&C.

Embraer-145 has been the aircraft of choice by the IAF as per their operational requirement (OR) since 2002 when it was evolved. There have been no changes over it. The platform was evolved with DRDO and IAF panel. IAF has chosen Embraer-145 due to commonality with the Embraer executive jets it already operates. These 3 AEW&C jets will join four Legacy jets in operation by the Indian Air Force (IAF) used to transport Indian VIPs, as well as foreign dignitaries. A fifth Legacy belongs to the Border Security Force (BSF), under India&#8217;s Home Ministry.

The aircraft is estimated to have an endurance of 5 hours from take off to landing. 5 hours total endurance means an operational endurance of 3 -3.5 hours of the AEW&C. 1-2 hours are reserved for taking off in and reaching the particular spot and then coming back. Initially the IAF wanted total endurance of 5-6 hours. In last 3 years, IAF has introduced new elements like IFR probe, communication support measures, SATCOM etc. *A fuel to weight study found that the new systems will give an endurance of 5 hours.* The introduction of the IFR will give the AEW&C an extended endurance of another 5 hours. Logically the IAF has asked for 7 extra executive chairs for additional 5 operators and 2 pilots. Hence there has been 3 years delay in the signing of Embraer platform.

The AEW&C designed to accomodate 5 re-configurable controller workstations. The work stations can be re-configured for electronic warfare consoles or communication consoles etc.

*DRDO&#8217;s Active Array Antenna Unit (AAAU) or the Primary radar is designed to have a range of 200 kms for 2 sqm target as per the OR by the IAF. In international comparison table it translates to 5 sq meters target or RCS can be detected at a range of 300 kms in normal mode of operations and 375 kms for extended modes, i.e. while not looking 240 degree all the time. The secondary radar is designed to be of same range but for functions like identification Friend or Foe etc. The radars can function both in air mode and surface mode.*

The primary AESA antenna will be built in CABS. The central processing unit and radar processing units are made by the LRDE. Secondary radar is entirely built in CABS and has a PESA Antenna. The secondary radar will be tested in 3 months by CABS.

*The AEW&C is expected to have a 60 degree blind spot in both front and back. IAF can have 360 degree coverage with 3 antenna combination instead of 2 antennas side by side, but, that means pushing the deliveries further. It will be looked at a further date.*

The first prototype is expected to be ready by 2012, i.e, one year from the date of receipt of the first aircraft. After that it will undergo a flight testing of 200-300 hours to become fully operational.


----------



## sancho

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> ..you still don't get it do you? Lets take a closer look at your very own baby The Rafale. See below a list of major components supplier
> for the Rafale. Notice the supplier for the Spectra suite is Thales *USA* and this critical piece of Rafale's tech is thus governed by US laws and export regulations. So every objection you've had to US tech applies to the Rafale as well. How do you think the Rafale encrypts GPS communications? Again the objections you've had for the C-17 is valid for the Rafale.
> 
> If you're looking for European defense hardware without US tech and IP then I guess you're better off getting Russian Hardware.




Check my post again:



> If we can live with your restriction, we can have very good arms and techs from you, that are in many terms even cost-effective.



So it's not about the US arms, or techs at all, it's about all the restrictions that you pose on customers, that others don't. 

Wonder where you found objections against the C-17 in my post? 

Regarding Rafale components, kind of funny how you claim Thales is US and is governed by US laws and export regulations, only because it has a subsidiary in the US. By the same logic, Hexcel Composites must be French, because it subsidiary in France produces the parts for Rafale and several other components for EADS:



> Hexcel Composites (France)
> 
> Contact details
> 
> Address Z.I. La Plaine, BP 27 Dagneaux, F-01121 Montluel Cedex, .
> 
> Web Hexcel.com - Carbon fiber and composites for aerospace, wind energy and industrial
> 
> Client aircraft programs:
> 
> ...Dassault Rafale Carbon Fibre - Carbon fibers, structural adhesives, honeycombs, prepregs, sandwich panels and reinforcement fabrics



Same goes for L'Hotellier and Martin Baker as far as I know is British and it's subsidiary in France, which produces the MK16 seats for Rafale is even half owned by Snecma according to their website:



> France
> Created in 1959, the Société d'Exploitation des Matériels Martin-Baker (SEMMB) is 50/50 owned by Snecma and Martin-Baker




Producing some minor components doesn't make it US tech and also not bound to US restrictions, that's why the Europeans also want more own techs and weapons instead from US. Just take the UK for example which customised nearly the whole WAH Apache with European parts, be it engine, weapons, comunication systems...
The Europeans developed their main techs for Rafale and EF alone in Europe and that's why they can offer more ToT and less restrictions. That is the same reasons why the European are prefered by Brazil too, because they can improve the Brazilian industry with ToT and JV and won't limit them with restrictions like the US did before. 

As I said, if we can live with US restrictions, US arms are for sure not a bad choice, but we are not dependent on them, because we have other and sometimes even better options! That's why we don't sign all your contracts right away like other dependent countries might do and even the US gov knows that. If you want a piece of this cake (market), you have to compromise more with us, than with other countires, that's why the compromised on EUM for us more than they ever did before, that's why they possibly will increase ToT (did that in Brazil to some extend too) and other benefits.


----------



## dbc

sancho said:


> Check my post again:
> Regarding Rafale components, kind of funny how you claim Thales is US and is governed by US laws and export regulations, only because it has a subsidiary in the US. By the same logic, Hexcel Composites must be French, because it subsidiary in France produces the parts for Rafale and several other components for EADS:



US export laws govern US origin equipment, components and sub components. US Origin covers both US intellectual property and US manufactured components.
In the case of Spectra, the origin is Thales USA its not "my claim" it is claimed by Airframer: The aerospace manufacturing directory . You need a paid subscription to use the site.

The nationality of the firm is irrelevant where the item in question is manufactured or conceived is important along with its classification both military and dual use items require compliance with US laws. Have you ever wondered why Iran procures spare parts for its Airbus fleet from the black market. Airbus A330 is 60&#37; US origin, the newer Airbus A380 is 51% US content. If you believe the Rafale is immune to US influence then you are seriously misinformed.



sancho said:


> As I said, if we can live with US restrictions, US arms are for sure not a bad choice, but we are not dependent on them, because we have other and sometimes even better options!



Under US sanctions the Indian Navy&#8217;s fleet of Westland Sea King was grounded, replacement parts for IAF Mirage was unavailable.
With the possible exception of the Mig-35 none of the other MRCA contenders are immune to US sanctions. 



> Because of the nuclear test performed by India, they were on the embargo list and were unable to get the correct parts sent as replacements. Consequently IAF technicians had to remanufacture this part in order to make the Paveway serviceable for use on the Mirage.



I believe the decision makers in India are aware that India will have far bigger problems than getting spares for its military equipment if sanctions are ever imposed.
I also believe the threshold for sanctions in India&#8217;s case is far greater than most countries since sanctions on India will have far reaching global consequences.

In conclusion, sanctions on India is bad for India and the US since US firms are heavily vested in India.
Due to all of the above I do not understand Indian paranoia.


----------



## indushek

After reading so many concerns, accusations and arguments and counter arguments about CISMOA and other 'objectionable' agreements, I think there is more than which meets the eye here.

Regarding EUMA too there was as much hullabaloo. However it was done with in the end.

Regarding these two i think the GOI wound ink them regardless of these objections. The simple reason for this is that , what is the use of a downgraded platform? true we will move in to US camp as expected. However if anybody sees the curent events that has already happened. I think the Govt is just trying keep it from the public eye as long as possible. In secret they would do it. 

Reasons our relation with Russia and our global image of non-alignment. These are to be used for some time no doubt. So how much we argue at the end of the day the armed forces would like to get a capable platform, whatever it is.


----------



## rajgoynar

*Airforce mountaineers set off on Mission Tricolour *



A team of Indian Air Force (IAF) mountaineers was Friday flagged off from here on an expedition to scale Mt. Elbrus in Europe and Mt. Kilimanjaro in Africa - as part of its mission to hoist the Indian tricolour on top of all the highest peaks of each continent in the world.

Air officer-in-charge administration Air Marshal J.N. Burma flagged off the six-member mountaineering expedition team led by Wing Commander R.C. Tripathi.

The team also includes squadron leaders Namit Rawat, G.P. Kumar and D. Panda, Junior Warrant Officer N.R. Choudhary and Sergeant J. Singh. The expedition is from Aug 9 to Sep 4.

The climbers have undertaken many expeditions in the Himalaya region and have good experience of mountaineering. Mt. Elbrus is over 5,600 m high and Mt Kilimanjaro is nearly 5,900 m high.

Air Marshal Burma handed over the tricolour and the IAF flag to the team leader and wished them all success and a safe return.

The IAF mountaineering team has already summitted the highest mountain peak in the world Mt Everest (8,840 m) in May 2005.

Mountaineers from the IAF have also scaled Mt Carstensz Pyramid (4,884m), Australasia in January 2009, Mt. Aconcagua (6,962m), South America in March, and Mt Denali (6,194m) in North America in May this year.

IAF's 'Mission Seven Summits', to climb all the highest peaks of all the continents, began in 2005.

The project is being conducted under the aegis of Directorate of Air Force Adventure, the apex body looking after various adventure activities like sky diving, para gliding, paramotor, mountaineering, skiing, trekking, white water rafting, sailing and mountain terrain biking etc.

The last peak as a part of the mission will be attempted in December to climb Mt Vinson Massif in Antarctica. 




Airforce mountaineers set off on Mission Tricolour


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## ganimi kawa

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> *You think Russian or European hardware comes without "contracts" or "agreements" ?*
> These are standard terms and conditions necessary to protect the interests of seller and the buyer ..jeez for crying out loud here in the US you can't get a massage without signing some document (waiver).
> 
> ..its a damn shame, I guess we'll throw in a TomTom for you guys..





Ma'am, are you implying that India has signed accords equivalent ( in scope and effect) to CISMOA et al with these countries? I need to know this before replying to you. 

About the *"paranoia"* it can also be termed as *" necessary caution "* , just a different point of view!


----------



## Archie

First of all the above person is not a Maam , dont get fooled by Avtars
There are only to women on this forum , Emo and Jana , rest are just guys

By the posts i can figure out that the person is of south asian Decent


----------



## ganimi kawa

I can't get why india is termed as paranoid when our history is replete with examples of America acting against our interests.While i do not blame them for this ; it's naive to expect that we would give them a red carpet welcome and status similar to other allies just because "let's be friends" is the flavour of the month!


----------



## sancho

Interesting that you again ignor the main points in my post and keep takling about sanctions. 



Death.By.Chocolate said:


> *US export laws govern US origin equipment*, components and sub components. US Origin covers both *US intellectual property* and *US manufactured components.*...



SPECTRA is developed from Thales in France, so the system can't be US origin, nor can they claim intellectual property rights! What airframers shows is, that some components are produced in the Thales subsidiary in the US, that's it. And as I said before, by the same logic all components build in France by subsidaries of US companies must be French Origin, which would put a lot of point in your list against you.
Same goes for your other examples, A330 is European origin, because it was developed their, producing components makes the component possibly US origin, but not the aircraft itself, or the tech it self. Even India produces parts of the A330 and also of the F18, does it make them Indian origin now? 

The fact remains, all major, or critical parts in EF, or Rafale are developed in Europe and that why they can offer ToT and source codes, something that the Gripen for example with US engine can't.



Death.By.Chocolate said:


> *Under US sanctions the Indian Navys fleet of Westland Sea King was grounded, replacement parts for IAF Mirage was unavailable.
> With the possible exception of the Mig-35 none of the other MRCA contenders are immune to US sanctions. *


*

Who says parts of Mirage weren't available? As far as I know, IAF Mirage were flying without problems and not with limited flight hours unlike PAFs US origin F16s. That's more a point against you instead for you don't you think?




Death.By.Chocolate said:



I believe the decision makers in India are aware that India will have far bigger problems than getting spares for its military equipment if sanctions are ever imposed.
I also believe the threshold for sanctions in Indias case is far greater than most countries since sanctions on India will have far reaching global consequences.

In conclusion, sanctions on India is bad for India and the US since US firms are heavily vested in India.
Due to all of the above I do not understand Indian paranoia.

Click to expand...



True and that's why the US will be looked with caution, because you supported our enemies in the past, posed sanctions... and that's exactly why I said, US arms and techs are good and even cost-effective, but you have a long way to go to proof to be a reliable partner. India has the better cards here and the US have to move first.*


----------



## Iggy

Archie said:


> First of all the above person is not a Maam , dont get fooled by Avtars
> There are only to women on this forum , Emo and Jana , rest are just guys
> 
> By the posts i can figure out that the person is of south asian Decent



She is a ma'am  not guy and also there lots of gals in this forum than emo and Jana..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

sancho said:


> Interesting that you again ignor the main points in my post and keep takling about sanctions.
> 
> SPECTRA is developed from Thales in France, so the system can't be US origin, nor can they claim intellectual property rights! What airframers shows is, that some components are produced in the Thales subsidiary in the US, that's it.



The site claims Spectra is manufactured in the US, by Thales (USA). That makes it US origin! The manufacturer is required by US law to declare destination and end-user.



sancho said:


> Even India produces parts of the A330 and also of the F18, does it make them Indian origin now?


The parts that are manufactured in India are Indian origin! and must comply with Indian laws. If India were to ever sanction the US, Boeing will have to find an alternate source for those items.



sancho said:


> The fact remains, all major, or critical parts in EF, or Rafale are developed in Europe and that why they can offer ToT and source codes, something that the Gripen for example with US engine can't.



You're in denial, you really think the French have the industrial base to manufacture all the needed components locally, cost effectively for a mere 294 fighters? I've provided a reliable source to show you that Rafale components and raw materials are sourced from several countries in Europe,US and Russia. 




sancho said:


> Who says parts of Mirage weren't available? As far as I know, IAF Mirage were flying without problems



Philip Camp said it in his report on Mirage 2000 operations in Kargil.

Indian Air Force :: The Mirage 2000 in Kargil




sancho said:


> True and that's why the US will be looked with caution, because you supported our enemies in the past, posed sanctions... and that's exactly why I said, US arms and techs are good and even cost-effective, but you have a long way to go to proof to be a reliable partner. India has the better cards here and the US have to move first.



India having better cards is debatable, all nations in Europe including France rely heavily on US manufactured defense equipment and components for their needs. Once again European arms are not immune to US sanctions. If sanctions is a major concern then the only real choice is Russian hardware.


----------



## dbc

Archie said:


> First of all the above person is not a Maam , dont get fooled by Avtars
> There are only to women on this forum , Emo and Jana , rest are just guys
> 
> By the posts i can figure out that the person is of south asian Decent


 I am female, my birth certificate says so  and I'm not from South Asia.


----------



## ganimi kawa

^^^Well, that's as authentic as it can get  ( had to modify my post once again!)

Let me reiterate my question to you, do you really think that India has signed accords which are as comprehensively stifling as CISMOA et al with countries like Russia and europian nations? 

About the sanctions, yes, us can stop any item that is manufactured on its land from getting shipped to enemy states ( by means both legal and illegal ). India is well aware of this especially since the sea king issue. That is why we have several mechanisms in place now to avoid this kind of situation arising again e.g. the hawk deal was very specific about the removal of critical US origin systems. But all these measures cannot work if we buy from US itself especially after signing these accords..

In nutshell, yes rafale will feel the pinch of US sanctions but it will not be a repeat of the sea king saga. If we go for f-xx then we will have 126 hanger queens the moment sanctions button is pressed in the white house!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> The site claims Spectra is manufactured in the US, by Thales (USA). That makes *it* US origin! The manufacturer is required by US law to declare destination and end-user.
> 
> *The parts* that are manufactured in India are Indian origin! and must comply with Indian laws. If India were to ever sanction the US, Boeing will have to find an alternate source for those items.



That's what I told you too, the components can be US origin, but the system not, because it was developed by France, or French companies in France. Do you really believe Thales would produce, or procure any critical part in/from the US, that could be sanctioned?
As long as it is developed by France, it's intelectual rights belong to them, not to US, no matter where it will be produced. All you can sanction are the parts that were developed in the US and the Rafale use only minor components from the US, unlike the Gripen for example, that uses an US engine.




Death.By.Chocolate said:


> You're in denial, you really think the French have the industrial base to manufacture all the needed components locally, cost effectively for a mere 294 fighters? I've provided a reliable source to show you that Rafale components and raw materials are sourced from several countries in Europe,US and Russia.



How? I denyied only your claims about what all is US and what not, because several things were wrong as I showed you!




Death.By.Chocolate said:


> Philip Camp said it in his report on Mirage 2000 operations in Kargil.
> 
> Indian Air Force :: The Mirage 2000 in Kargil



Yes, I know this report and where does it say anything about lack of spares of the Mirage, because of sanctions? Actually it says, that Paveway 2 kits (from Raytheon), that were not correctly supplied by the US, were embargoed and IAF couldn't get the needed parts to integrate them to the Mirage fighters. So once again you claim wrong things, there were no problem with French arms and techs, but with US, that's even why the Mirage is hailed since then and IAF love the fighter and the good experiance with France. Reliabel, good performance and high quality!




Death.By.Chocolate said:


> India having better cards is debatable, all nations in Europe including France rely heavily on US manufactured defense equipment and components for their needs. Once again European arms are not immune to US sanctions. If sanctions is a major concern then the only real choice is Russian hardware.



And for the 3rd time, you brought up the sanctions, altough I told you about restrictions like EUM and ToT! Especially the latter is important for us, but as we know US laws restricts the transfer and exactly here the Europeans (Russian of course too) have a clear advantage.


----------



## dbc

sancho said:


> That's what I told you too, the components can be US origin, but the system not, because it was developed by France, or French companies in France. Do you really believe Thales would produce, or procure any critical part in/from the US, that could be sanctioned?



Spectra (the entire system) is made in the USA by Thales USA, you can live in denial but does not change facts. 

Dassault Rafale - program supplier guide

And its too late in the day to worry about US sanctions, the Phalcon, Green Pine, Boeing: P-8A Poseidon, Apache, Chinook and C-17 are all vulnerable to US export restrictions.

I'm not going to waste anymore time trying to convince you, lets agree to disagree and move on. Rafale is a good choice for the IAF, but it comes with its own set of risks and issues. In the end the Indian authorities will have to assesses the risks and make an informed choice. Boeing and LM are secure enough to survive loosing the Indian deal. Dassault Aviation is desperate for foreign sales and have always relied heavily on foreign sales since domestic consumption isn't enough to support program costs. You have assurance from Dassault and Sarkozy on source codes but these are just words, I'd check the fine print before you sign on the dotted line.


----------



## sudhir007

news.outlookindia.com | IAF Transports BSNL Equipment to Leh

In a bid to restore vital communication links severed due to mudslide triggered by flash floods in Leh in Jammu and Kashmir, the Indian Air Force has transported BSNL equipment from New Delhi and Chandigarh to the affected area.

Besides, the IAF has also airlifted a heavy duty bulldozer from Chandigarh to clear the debris there.

One IL-76 aircraft was used to transport BSNL equipment from New Delhi while two AN-32 aircraft airlifted additional equipment from Chandigarh. An IL-76 aircraft was pressed into service to transport one heavy-duty bulldozer, an official release here said.

Relief material, medical items and 5,000 blankets were airlifted from Delhi taking into account the requirements projected by the Jammu and Kashmir government.

"Two tonnes of relief material were also taken by an AN-32 aircraft from Udhampur. Bodies of 10 victims of the mudslide were brought by two AN-32 aircraft to Udhampur. One Cheetah helicopter placed at Leh was utilized for casualty evacuation of a Spanish citizen from Egu to Leh today," a Defence Ministry release said.

29 Columns of Army personnel are deployed in the affected area for relief and rescue operations.

"95 villagers of village Hanoyogma near Handen Brooke, whose houses have been washed away, are being provided food and shelter by the nearby Army post," it added.

Meanwhile, Western Air Command chief Air Marshal NAK Browne, under whose charge the northern sector falls, today visited Leh airbase to oversee the relief and air bridge operations. He was accompanied by Air Vice Marshal R Sitaraman.

During the visit, Air Marshal Browne reviewed the infrastructure of Leh airbase and discussed the situation with Union Minister Prithviraj Chauhan who is already there.

The Air Marshal also met the station personnel and commended them for restoring full fledged operations from Leh airbase in record time of seven-and-a-half hours, the defence ministry said.

As a result of this, a total of sixteen flights (both IAF and civil) were undertaken on Saturday and twenty two flights on Sunday, the ministry said.


----------



## southpaw

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> I am female


Hallelujah for that  
Sick of dudes '*****'ing at each other in this forum  

On topic, Lets take a scenario where India tests another Nuke.
US wants to slap sanctions on us whereas the European nations don't want to (we had good relations with most of EU throughout the previous sanctions), for arguments sake. 
1) We have US planes: It is pretty simple to ask Boeing not to sell any spares.
2) We have European planes: Now US has to deny European companies the sale of spare parts that 'might' be bound for india. This is a bit tricky than it sounds, especially dealing with governments who aren't on the same page as the US. They have to first establish that the spares are bound to India and not to their own planes. Then they have to tell the companies that they have to take a loss (and potentially forget any additional orders from India). This leads to straining of relations with its Nato allies.
Now, lets take the case of Eurofighter, this will strain relations between 3 countries.

Besides, we got good support/ammo for our Mirages even when we were under sanctions.(French just cited prior commitments and resumed business) DBC, now dont tell me Mirage 2000 had every nut and bolt manufactured in France.

Its unlikely that the parts EF outsources are strictly manufactured in US only. Maybe it was cheaper because of scale or due to offset commitments (yes US has the most stringent offset policy of all). If even you know that Europe is not immune to US sanctions, the decision makers for the EF consortium aren't blind. They wouldn't source critical parts from US. It is called 'Risk Mitigation' in project management, esp in such strategic projects. They would definitely have a Plan B. If the sale of 100 fighters depends on it they would definitely put it in action.

So the bottomline is risk of sactions affecting US planes is given. Have no doubt about it (besides the end user agreement bullshit, another thing which ticks me. Pakistan signs whatever US wants then blatantly violate it and still get billions in US aid. Whereas, India being a responsible state has to sign the same damn thing, and have your control over what we paid $ for)
But there is lesser risk with EU planes. EU economy is not in a shape to impose trade sanctions on India either esp with our 258bn $ forex reserves(read, buying power). They didn't do it when we had 29bn(1998). Also, we don't want to put all eggs in one basket, a la Mig-35. 
Another problem comes with respect to ToT. Europeans just want to make money and do business. So make a deal they cant refuse, and they will give ToT. But in the case of US, its different. They have to have control over the world. Not only do they want to make money, they want to keep you at their feet too. You can't buy your way out of it.
Besides why would we subsidize the military aid to Pakistan, by buying US planes?
And whoever said that India has the better card to play, is totally true. Lets not fcuk this game up. I would be happy with either Rafale or EF.


----------



## Archie

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> I am female, my birth certificate says so  and I'm not from South Asia.



Never knew that a french American Lady  would be interested in a debate about what fighter India should buy for its Airforce

Considering the facts that fighter jets are primarily Boyz toys ,not something to interest a lady unless she is US Secretary of State


----------



## dbc

southpaw said:


> Hallelujah for that
> Sick of dudes '*****'ing at each other in this forum
> 
> On topic, Lets take a scenario where India tests another Nuke.
> US wants to slap sanctions on us whereas the European nations don't want to (we had good relations with most of EU throughout the previous sanctions), for arguments sake.
> 1) We have US planes: It is pretty simple to ask Boeing not to sell any spares.
> 2) We have European planes: Now US has to deny European companies the sale of spare parts that 'might' be bound for india. This is a bit tricky than it sounds, especially dealing with governments who aren't on the same page as the US. They have to first establish that the spares are bound to India and not to their own planes. Then they have to tell the companies that they have to take a loss (and potentially forget any additional orders from India). This leads to straining of relations with its Nato allies.
> Now, lets take the case of Eurofighter, this will strain relations between 3 countries.
> 
> Besides, we got good support/ammo for our Mirages even when we were under sanctions.(French just cited prior commitments and resumed business) DBC, now dont tell me Mirage 2000 had every nut and bolt manufactured in France.
> 
> Its unlikely that the parts EF outsources are strictly manufactured in US only. Maybe it was cheaper because of scale or due to offset commitments (yes US has the most stringent offset policy of all). If even you know that Europe is not immune to US sanctions, the decision makers for the EF consortium aren't blind. They wouldn't source critical parts from US. It is called 'Risk Mitigation' in project management, esp in such strategic projects. They would definitely have a Plan B. If the sale of 100 fighters depends on it they would definitely put it in action.
> 
> So the bottomline is risk of sactions affecting US planes is given. Have no doubt about it (besides the end user agreement bullshit, another thing which ticks me. Pakistan signs whatever US wants then blatantly violate it and still get billions in US aid. Whereas, India being a responsible state has to sign the same damn thing, and have your control over what we paid $ for)
> But there is lesser risk with EU planes. EU economy is not in a shape to impose trade sanctions on India either esp with our 258bn $ forex reserves(read, buying power). They didn't do it when we had 29bn(1998). Also, we don't want to put all eggs in one basket, a la Mig-35.
> Another problem comes with respect to ToT. Europeans just want to make money and do business. So make a deal they cant refuse, and they will give ToT. But in the case of US, its different. They have to have control over the world. Not only do they want to make money, they want to keep you at their feet too. You can't buy your way out of it.
> Besides why would we subsidize the military aid to Pakistan, by buying US planes?
> And whoever said that India has the better card to play, is totally true. Lets not fcuk this game up. I would be happy with either Rafale or EF.



Sanctions have to approved by Congress, India has enough friends in Congress to prevent such from occurring. Unless India acts against our core interests I do not foresee sanctions against India. 

While 'risk mitigation' is important both Dassault and EADS do not have enough orders to make all components locally without dramatically increasing price. Why else will they source 60% of the parts for A330 and 51% parts for A380 from US firms? 

As for me I just don't like canards, there isn't any point in going into details but most pilots will know why...


----------



## dbc

Archie said:


> Never knew that a french American Lady  would be interested in a debate about what fighter India should buy for its Airforce
> 
> Considering the facts that fighter jets are primarily Boyz toys ,not something to interest a lady unless she is US Secretary of State



You need to get out more..the world has changed a great deal since you last left your mommy's basement in 1942.


----------



## Archie

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> You need to get out more..the world has changed a great deal since you last left your mommy's basement in 1942.



Lady , I am 27 Yrs old , and thanks to my job , i have traveled most of Western Europe , Middle east , South and southeast asia , I would also be visiting Canada in november , and plan to visit my brother in Houston Texas , next summer
Guess i will be seeing u then


----------



## ganimi kawa

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> Sanctions have to approved by Congress, India has enough friends in Congress to prevent such from occurring. Unless India acts against our core interests I do not foresee sanctions against India.
> 
> *While 'risk mitigation' is important both Dassault and EADS do not have enough orders to make all components locally without dramatically increasing price.* Why else will they source 60% of the parts for A330 and 51% parts for A380 from US firms?
> 
> As for me I just don't like canards, there isn't any point in going into details but most pilots will know why...


 
Assuming everything you said is correct, how much of an impact do you foresee of US sanctions on eurocanards in IAF ? ( with respect to economical , operational , doctrinal aspects ). Just a rough estimate,please. 

P.S. will you please answer my question from post no. 741 ?


----------



## ganimi kawa

Archie said:


> Never knew that a french American Lady  would be interested in a debate about what fighter India should buy for its Airforce
> 
> Considering the facts that fighter jets are primarily Boyz toys ,not something to interest a lady unless she is US Secretary of State


 
Lol ! You are asking for trouble,mate! 

I have an elder sister in IAF and if I'm to say something like " *fighter jets are primarily Boyz toys* " to her face she will bite my head off ( best case scenario )!


----------



## Archie

ganimi kawa said:


> Lol ! You are asking for trouble,mate!
> 
> I have an elder sister in IAF and if I'm to say something like " *fighter jets are primarily Boyz toys* " to her face* she will bite my head off *( best case scenario )!



LOL, is that possible
I have a friend who is a helicopter Pilot , but his girlfriend is terrified of flying with him


----------



## dbc

ganimi kawa said:


> Assuming everything you said is correct, how much of an impact do you foresee of US sanctions on eurocanards in IAF ? ( with respect to economical , operational , doctrinal aspects ). Just a rough estimate,please.
> 
> P.S. will you please answer my question from post no. 741 ?



Lets first acknowledge that the French have denied spares in the past -they did it to Israel and South Africa. Second, sanctions aren't as effective as many believe. Needed spares can always be obtained via alternate means as both India and Pakistan have done in the past. India via Israel and Pakistan via Turkey and Arab states. I believe Indian authorities aren't as concerned about the threat of sanctions as some PDF members appear to be.

IMHO the order of impact is likely to be F-18, Gripen, Typhoon, Rafale / F-16 , Mig-35 ; F-18 is likely to experience the most and Rafale / F-16 the least.


----------



## Iggy

Seems like I started discussion about DBC in this thread  now all of a sudden air force become secondary


----------



## sancho

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> I'm not going to waste anymore time trying to convince you,



The problem is not that you want to convince me, but that you claim mainy wrong things (Martin Baker, or Thales being US, SPECTRA beeing US origin, sanctioned mirage spares...) and you keep on talking about sanctions, or bringing up C17, although I never said anything about it. So how should I take your points for real, if your facts are wrong?



Death.By.Chocolate said:


> lets agree to disagree and move on.



At least we agree on this!


----------



## ganimi kawa

> Lets first acknowledge that the French have denied spares in the past -they did it to Israel and South Africa.



I agree. However, our experience with french so far has been excellent ( N-test embargo and all ). I'm not saying that the french would never ever sanction us but the probability is low.



> Second, sanctions aren't as effective as many believe. Needed spares can always be obtained via alternate means as both India and Pakistan have done in the past. India via Israel and Pakistan via Turkey and Arab states. I believe Indian authorities aren't as concerned about the threat of sanctions as some PDF members appear to be.



Again I agree, sanctions against india will be much more harder to enforce now than in the 90's ( though this does not apply to f-18 ). The confidance of GoI is reflected in deals like P 8i. However they can still be a major headache, especially if augmented by accords like CISMOA and there lies the crux of our opposition to US jets! 




> IMHO the order of impact is likely to be F-18, Gripen, Typhoon, Rafale / F-16 , Mig-35 ; F-18 is likely to experience the most and Rafale / F-16 the least.



I just have a few doubts about F 16 in this rankings! Can the worldwide distribution of this plane can provide india with such a protection against sanctions? Especially when LM people are claiming that F16 In will be a " totally different jet " from F16s anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Hulk

@Archie
DBC is highly respectable and knowledgeable girl, unless you have very high knowledge on planes I advice not to mess with her not many can handle her. I love her post never miss reading it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

ganimi kawa said:


> I just have a few doubts about F 16 in this rankings! Can the worldwide distribution of this plane can provide india with such a protection against sanctions? Especially when LM people are claiming that F16 In will be a " totally different jet " from F16s anywhere else in the world.



With a few exceptions you should be able to source these parts via Singapore or Israel or any allied F-16 operator. I have data on failure/replacement rates on various components typically Avionics especially AESA modules have a MTBF of 1500 hrs and outlast the airframe parts prone to wear and tear due to use or abuse is mainly engine components. My understanding is that India demands 100&#37; local production via HAL or locally established entities the risk is then limited to machining tools and raw materials required for production. Consumables such as fuel additives or oil can be sourced locally. Again, I'm not making a case for the F-16 or F-18. I am fully aware that these aircrafts may or may not suit India's specific needs while the Rafale and Typhoon proposition looks good on paper it does comes with its own unique set of issues. The question for the IAF is does it want to hit the ground running with the new acquisition or is it willing to invest time and money to mature the Rafale or Typhoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> Sanctions have to approved by Congress, India has enough friends in Congress to prevent such from occurring. Unless India acts against our core interests I do not foresee sanctions against India.
> 
> While 'risk mitigation' is important both Dassault and EADS do not have enough orders to make all components locally without dramatically increasing price. Why else will they source 60&#37; of the parts for A330 and 51% parts for A380 from US firms?
> 
> *As for me I just don't like canards, there isn't any point in going into details but most pilots will know why*...



Question: Why do you think its not a good idea to have canards?

I was having this discussion with a ex PAF pilot but could not get a definite answer regarding this topic. I am aware that it can increase the RCS of an aircraft but with the advantages that are offered, you could make the case that the pros outweigh the cons.

Canards enable the pilot to stall his/her plane without bleeding much energy. The PAF F16B pilot whom shot down the IAF Heron drone in 2002 literally had to stall his plane to get a lock due to the drones low speed, he bled a lot of energy while shooting down that drone so canards would be quite helpful in this scenario. They could also be used as brakes to pitch the aircraft up or down, it definitely improves the maneuverability and agility of the plane. During a hard turn, the canards could provide additional energy to the plane giving the pilot an advantage over the enemy plane. Anyways, looking forward to your reply. 

P.S. I agree, DBC is a very informed and knowledgable poster . I dont know much about Aviation myself; but always look forward to reading her posts along with Gambits, Chogy, Blain, Muradk, Taimi, Prateek, Sancho and other senior members to educate myself on this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

I don't know the pilot's point of view, but from aeronautical p.o.v. few problems associated with canards apart from the r.c.s. are

1.The wing additional load distribution is distorted by the canard wake.

2.Possible deep-stall problem-especially with tractor canard configuration. Accident can occur if canard stall does not occur before wing stall. 
( Normally , at high angle of attack , the canard stalls before the wing bringing the nose down and avoiding stalling of the main wing!)

3.Difficult to apply flaps to the wing - Deploying flaps causes a large nose-down pitching moment, but in a conventional aeroplane this effect is considerably reduced by the increased downwash on the tailplane which produces a restoring nose-up pitching moment. With a canard design there is no tailplane to alleviate this effect. 

4.Most canard designs feature a small canard surface operating at a high lift coefficient (CL), while the main wing, although much larger, operates at a much smaller CL and never achieves its full lift potential. As the wing cannot achieve it's maximum lift potential compounded by difficulty of using flaps, takeoff and landing distances and speeds are often higher than for similar conventional airplanes.
Trying to increase CL max will cause huge increase in induced drag!

5. Fuel CoG trails the aircraft CoG by a greater magnitude than conventional designs resulting into a large c.g. range. May necessesitate shifting of fuel elsewhere.


6. With canards, there is very little room for error. A little mistake here or there and you end up with a bad aeronautical design..

There are solutions to these problems ,but it's a trade off . ( which is true for every aeronautical design!)


Seniors, please contribute on this topic!


----------



## dbc

notorious_eagle said:


> Question: Why do you think its not a good idea to have canards?
> 
> I was having this discussion with a ex PAF pilot but could not get a definite answer regarding this topic. I am aware that it can increase the RCS of an aircraft but with the advantages that are offered, you could make the case that the pros outweigh the cons.
> 
> Canards enable the pilot to stall his/her plane without bleeding much energy. The PAF F16B pilot whom shot down the IAF Heron drone in 2002 literally had to stall his plane to get a lock due to the drones low speed, he bled a lot of energy while shooting down that drone so canards would be quite helpful in this scenario. They could also be used as brakes to pitch the aircraft up or down, it definitely improves the maneuverability and agility of the plane. During a hard turn, the canards could provide additional energy to the plane giving the pilot an advantage over the enemy plane. Anyways, looking forward to your reply.
> 
> P.S. I agree, DBC is a very informed and knowledgable poster . I dont know much about Aviation myself; but always look forward to reading her posts along with Gambits, Chogy, Blain, Muradk, Taimi, Prateek, Sancho and other senior members to educate myself on this field.



I promise to answer your question in greater detail in a way that can be understood by a casual reader. The F-16 and the Rafale are both capable of higher angle of attack(AoA) than is currently limited by the FLCS for safety of the pilot and aircraft. If you remember Gambit raised a very valid concern about maneuverability - do you want the pilot to focus his/her attention on flying or on tactics and combat?

While canard foreplane tip vortices cause favorable upwash/downwash for high angle of attack if uninhibited by the flight control computer the pilot could make a life threatening mistake in the heat of battle. Given a choice between canards and 2-D TV I'd choose the latter 2-D TV on a powerful engine will allow me to power myself out of a boo boo.

The IAF Heron does not have canard, I guess the PAF pilot did not want to waste a missile on a drone and switched to gun. But found it difficult to line up a shot due to low speed of the drone. This is commonly observed in a jet vs propeller guns engagement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ganimi kawa

> do you want the pilot to focus his/her attention on flying or on tactics and combat?



This is one of the reasons why Su 30 mki has a weapon system officer ( WSO ) and a pilot.




> if uninhibited by the flight control computer the pilot could make a life threatening mistake in the heat of battle. Given a choice between canards and 2-D TV I'd choose the latter 2-D TV on a powerful engine will allow me to power myself out of a boo boo.



Pilot not inhibited by the FCS, why would that happen ? It defeats the very purpose of having a flight computer. Overriding the FCS is a major decision and if one is careless after this decision that is poor training whether in heat of the battle or not . 

2D TVC is great and Su 30 mki does have that advantage of having both canards and TVC, and IAF pilots love this machine with canards.


Notorius eagle, F-16 is not optimized for drone hunting. So it would have to make few adjustments. However, canard or no canard ; TVC or no TVC , it can still get the job done ( for most of the drones today ) if the drone is unprotected.


----------



## sudhir007

IAF to buy 42 more Su-30s

The Indian Air Force has set the ball rolling for buying 42 more Sukhoi-30 MKI fighters from Russia to upgrade its thinning combat fleet at a cost of more than R20,107 crore. The proposal, a repeat order from Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, will soon be placed before the Cabinet Committee on

Security (CCS) for approval.

Tiding over depleting force levels is crucial for the IAF. Its existing 32 fighter squadrons are much below the sanctioned 39 and half. The squadron strength is projected to plunge to around 27 during 2012-2017.

The new fighters would be delivered during 2014-2018, Defence Minister A K Antony told Lok Sabha on Monday. The latest order will be in addition to the 230 Su-30 fighters already contracted from Russia. The IAF currently operates five Su-30 squadrons (around 100 fighters) &#8212; three based in Pune and the remaining two in Bareilly.

Plans are afoot to deploy two extra squadrons each in Punjab and the Northeast. A Su-30 can carry eight tonnes of armament including nuclear bombs.

The IAF is beefing up its airbases and inducting modern aircraft in the Northeast to keep pace with Chinese military in the Tibet Autonomous Region.

It is also monitoring the modernisation of the Pakistan Air force (PAF), which has been striving hard to bridge the capability gap with the IAF. The PAF is expanding its fighter fleet by inducting US-supplied F-16 fighters and JF-17 Thunder jets, developed jointly with China.


----------



## sudhir007

IAF&#8217;s Cheetah choppers evacuate 90 people in Ladakh

In a daring rescue effort in ravaged Ladakh region of Jammu and Kashmir, six Cheetah helicopters of the Indian Air Force (IAF) Monday did over 60 sorties in very difficult conditions to a remote village badly hit in Friday&#8217;s massive cloudburst and evacuated 90 people, including many foreign tourists, an official said.

The stranded people were evacuated from Skyu in the Zanskar Valley, an IAF official said.

About 130 trekkers, mostly foreigners from 12 different countries, and a few Indian porters, were stranded at Skyu.

The village could be reached only through Cheetah helicopters as the flight path was narrow passing through a narrow valley which the large rotor Mi-17 helicopters could not have negotiated.

But even the flight of the Cheetahs was not easy, the official said.

&#8216;With touchdowns not feasible at Skyu at the location that had virtually transformed into a vast dissolving island, the daring rescue efforts by the IAF were all carried out by the pilots at low hover,&#8217; he said.

The official said it was &#8216;a challenging flight manoeuvre of keeping the aircraft stationary, perilously close to the ground even as passengers boarded the flight&#8217;.

Each Cheetah helicopter can only take in a maximum of three passengers on board at a time

Three IL-76 sorties also airlifted two excavators and a 22-tonne Bulldozer apart from six-tonne load of BSNL equipment and 10-tonnne load of the Indian Army&#8217;s communication equipment including cables from Chandigarh

Six AN-32 also flew air maintenance sorties from Chandigarh replenishing stocks and relief materials for the army in the region. IAF aircraft earlier on Sunday had already airlifted medical equipment, medicines and para-medical personnel to Leh from New Delhi and Chandigarh.

The Indian Army, the IAF and paramilitary personnel have been deployed to carry out the rescue operations and provide relief to the people in Ladakh following the devastation caused by a sudden cloudburst that triggered flash floods and mudslides Friday, leaving 145 people dead.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

*IAF to buy 42 more Su-30s *

The Indian Air Force has set the ball rolling for buying 42 more Sukhoi-30 MKI fighters from Russia to upgrade its thinning combat fleet at a cost of more than R20,107 crore. The proposal, a repeat order from Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, will soon be placed before the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) for approval.

Tiding over depleting force levels is crucial for the IAF. Its existing 32 fighter squadrons are much below the sanctioned 39 and half. The squadron strength is projected to plunge to around 27 during 2012-2017. 

The new fighters would be delivered during 2014-2018, Defence Minister A K Antony told Lok Sabha on Monday. The latest order will be in addition to the 230 Su-30 fighters already contracted from Russia. The IAF currently operates five Su-30 squadrons (around 100 fighters)  three based in Pune and the remaining two in Bareilly. 

Plans are afoot to deploy two extra squadrons each in Punjab and the Northeast. A Su-30 can carry eight tonnes of armament including nuclear bombs.

The IAF is beefing up its airbases and inducting modern aircraft in the Northeast to keep pace with Chinese military in the Tibet Autonomous Region. 

It is also monitoring the modernisation of the Pakistan Air force (PAF), which has been striving hard to bridge the capability gap with the IAF. The PAF is expanding its fighter fleet by inducting US-supplied F-16 fighters and JF-17 Thunder jets, developed jointly with China. 

The IAF is also scurrying ahead to induct 126 medium multirole combat aircraft. 

IAF to buy 42 more Su-30s - Hindustan Times


----------



## baker

Good News....... 

but i do have a doubt , if we need to buy from russia all the time , then what version of su-30 is manufacturing in HAL


----------



## graphican

^^

Thats an old news. Thread already exists over here. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...re-russian-su-30-fighter-jets-post702387.html


----------



## AbuSalam

Good News....... 

but i do have doubt(s) 
with highly visible to radars (forget the term here...???.excuse me .poor layman) 
and Pakistan's BVR capability..would this aircrafts become vulnerable because of big size (again visible from a great distance to modern radars)


----------



## sudhir007

why not air force go for su-34 fullback


----------



## jha

sudhir007 said:


> why not air force go for su-34 fullback



where is the need..why should we buy yet another ground attack fighter when we are going for MRCA...??
Just in case if we decide to buy some of them then i would have a dilemma in choosing Strike eagle or, Su-34..Both have their own pros and cons..


----------



## ganimi kawa

^^ Right on target ! May be IN can acquire a few to replace tu 22m in maritime strike and recon role. Having them on Andaman and Nicobar along with brahmos will create a potent force. Also commonality can be achieved with mki which will be based there in future. Though increase in it's top speed and combat radius is desirable.


----------



## eric_cartman

ganimi kawa said:


> ^^ Right on target ! May be IN can acquire a few to replace tu 22m in maritime strike and recon role. Having them on Andaman and Nicobar along with brahmos will create a potent force. Also commonality can be achieved with mki which will be based there in future. Though increase in it's top speed and combat radius is desirable.



India operates 4 leased TU 22M


----------



## ganimi kawa

^^ Yes, and this needs improvement in both quantity and quality. Su 34 is a good option. Anyway , I think it's OT and we should take this to the navy thread.


----------



## jha

*Just look at the numbers she is giving..250+40+40 =330 Su-30MKI

Plus look at the fourth Para..looks like either we have missed a lot or, she has lost it once again...*


----------



## jha

There is a mention of AESA Radar on Su-30...

which of the following 3 ::any idea...?

Assessing the Tikhomirov NIIP L-Band Active Electronically Steered Array

Flanker Radars in Beyond Visual Range Air Combat

Defunct Humanity: 'Bars' upgrade potential


----------



## redpearl75

As far as Im aware there's only one kind of a radar that's being proposed for both Su as well as the MIG family and that's the Irbis E PESA which is a extensively modefied version of the already existing NIIP N011M Bars (Panther) integrated in the SU 30MKIs that we have. Irbis-E is an advanced multi-mode passive electronically scanned array radar system developed by Tikhomirov NIIP for the Su-35 multi-purpose fighter aircraft. NIIP developed the new radar based on the Bars radar system provided to Su-30MKI/MKM/MKA aircraft.

And "Bars" radar is developed by the Tikhomirov Scientific Research Institute of Instrument Design for multi-role combat aircraft such as the Su-27 and the MiG-29. So Both Bars and NIIP are of the same family instead both are same.

In between there were talks of upgrading the MKIs with the ELTA EL/M-2052
AESA but was lated rejected due to Russian pressure on India as they are already developing the AESA. Though the ELTA AESA has already been selected for the MK2 LCA of which still there is no 100&#37; confirmation.

So far the latest updates say that Zhuk-AE AESA radar by Phazotron (Russia) is proposed for the MKIs and the MIG 35s which was on offer but now seems out of the race.

I hope this info is helpful.


----------



## redpearl75

Phazotron is Russia's largest developer of military radars and avionics and it's biggest competitor is Tikhomirov Scientific Research Institute of Instrument Design, or NIIP. Both design houses were briefly joined but then separated again...


----------



## Dash

jha said:


> There is a mention of AESA Radar on Su-30...
> 
> which of the following 3 ::any idea...?
> 
> Assessing the Tikhomirov NIIP L-Band Active Electronically Steered Array
> 
> Flanker Radars in Beyond Visual Range Air Combat
> 
> Defunct Humanity: 'Bars' upgrade potential


Iam sure its gonna be NIIP, coz Su33 uses those.


----------



## jha

*IAF going in for massive upgrade of airfields, helipads*

NEW DELHI: From new Sukhoi-30MKI bases at Chabua (Assam), Halwara (Punjab) and Jodhpur (Rajasthan) to one for Tejas fighters in Sulur (Tamil Nadu), IAF is going in for a massive upgrade of its airfield and helipad infrastructure across the country.

This will not only bolster operational logistics and flexibility on both the eastern and western fronts with China and Pakistan, apart from plugging existing gaps over central and peninsular India, but also make IAF airbases more accessible to civilian aircraft.

This is in tune with IAF's aim to have 42 fighter squadrons by 2022, up from the existing 32, with progressive induction of 270 Sukhois, 126 multi-role combat aircraft, 120 indigenous Tejas Light Combat aircraft and the first lot of the fifth-generation fighter aircraft to be developed with Russia.

A major endeavour in all this is the soon-to-be-launched MAFI (modernisation of airfield infrastructure) programme, under which 30 of IAF's 51 operational airbases will be upgraded in Phase-I over 42 months.

" Commercial negotiations with the Tata Power-led consortium for MAFI Phase-I, at a cost of around Rs 1,300 crore, is in the final stages now. Bhatinda airbase will be taken up as the pilot project,'' said a source.

Under Phase-II, remaining IAF, Army, Navy and Coast Guard airfields will be modernised. The upgrade includes resurfacing, expansion and lighting of runways for night operations as well as installation of new tactical navigational (TACAN), instrument landing (Cat-2 ILS), air traffic management and air-to-ground radio communication (RCAG) systems.

The North-East is a major thrust area, with upgrade of airbases in Chabua, Dibrugarh, Jorhat, Mohanbari, Hasimara, Guwahati and Bagdogra, among others. The Tezpur airbase already houses Sukhois after it underwent an upgrade last year.

Then, after reactivating western sector ALGs (advanced landing grounds) like Daulat Beg Oldi, Fukche and Nyama in eastern Ladakh, IAF is now concentrating on upgrading eastern sector ALGs like Pasighat, Mechuka, Walong, Tuting, Ziro and Vijaynagar as well as several helipads in Arunachal.

This is meant to strategically counter China's massive build-up of military infrastructure all along the 4,057-km Line of Actual Control, which includes 14 airbases directed against India in Tibet.

The focus on the western front, of course, remains as sharp as before. The Phalodi airbase in Rajasthan, just 102 km away from the Pakistan border, for instance, began fighter operations earlier this year.

"The aim is to make all the bases capable of operating all kinds of aircraft. This will, for instance, allow our IL-78 mid-air refuellers to support fighters from virtually anywhere in the country,'' said the source.


----------



## trident2010

*IAF to receive all six C-130J airlifters in 2011*


New Delhi: The Indian Air Force (IAF) will receive the first two C-130J special operations aircraft from the United States in February 2011 and the remaining four ordered by the end of the year. 

The Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik told India Strategic defence magazine (..:: India Strategic ::.. Home Page: The authoritative monthly on Defence and Strategic Affairs.) in an interview that the IAF was giving equal importance to the acquisition of combat and transport aircraft as part of the "transformation process" now underway and that the infrastructure to operate the 

C-130Js from the Hindon airbase near the Indian capital was nearing completion. 

The IAF and the Indian Ministry of Defence (MoD) had signed an agreement with the US Air Force (USAF) and Department of Defense (DoD) to buy six Lockheed Martin C-130Js in January 2008 in a package deal of around $1 billion. 

There is an option to buy an additional six aircraft, without any cost escalation, but Naik said that while the IAF was considering this, a decision was likely after the first C-130Js would be received. 

"We will see them, and then exercise the option," India Strategic quotes him as saying in its coming edition. 

The US government is selling the aircraft under its Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme, through the USAF. 

According to Lockheed Martin, all the six aircraft are under various stages of construction. A picture of three of them being built has already been released while one C-130J has been painted in IAF colours and is undergoing pre-delivery flying tests. 

The C-130J is a multirole airlifter with night landing capability from football field-sized air strips and battlefields.


The IAF's C-130Js will also be equipped with a midair refuelling probe. 

The USAF and DoD are involved in overseeing the fulfilment of contractual obligations by Lockheed Martin, and at present, 10 IAF pilots are undergoing training as part of the support package. Eight more will be sent shortly. 


Naik said that all aircraft now come with their simulators and support and training packages. There is renewed emphasis on training and safety, both of which are crucial for mission success. 

On an earlier occasion, the air chief has observed that mission succes means destruction of an enemy and safe return of own aircraft and pilots. 



:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## trident2010

*Onus On HAL To Speed Up Su-30 MKI Production*









Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) will have to step up Su-30MKI production at its Nasik facility following the announcement for 42 more fighters being ordered from Russia.

&#8220;The ball is now in HAL&#8217;s court and it needs to speed-up the delivery of the current order so as to take the additional load,&#8221; a senior Indian Air Force (IAF) official told AVIATION WEEK. HAL has been told to complete the ongoing Su-30MKI blocks (under the compressed schedule) by 2015 at all costs. &#8220;There are concerns expressed by us time and again and we are watching the progress at the other end,&#8221; the official said.

When asked to explain what the IAF &#8220;concerns&#8221; were, the official declined to elaborate.

Sources in HAL said that the overall production rate of Su-30MKI during the current financial year is falling far behind expectations.

*The IAF already have inducted more than 110 Sukhois (out of original 230 aircraft) and the additional 42 would take the total strength to 272 (Aerospace DAILY, Aug. 11).* The IAF fleet has been steadily declining the last few years. It is operating with 32 fighter squadrons, short of the approved 39.5, and fleet strength could dip to 27 by 2017.

Indian defense minister A.K. Antony told the Indian Parliament that the Su-30MKIs would be delivered to the IAF during 2014-2018. The IAF currently operates five Su-30 squadrons, with three in Pune and two in Bareilly. Two more squadrons are likely to come up in Halwara (Punjab), Jodhpur (Rajasthan) and Tezpur, Chabua (Assam). The fighter will soon carry a version of the BrahMos supersonic cruise missile.

The Sukhois are built under license at HAL&#8217;s five Divisions (Nasik, Koraput, Hyderabad, Lucknow and Korwa) and are later assembled, integrated, test-flown and delivered from Nasik. Fifty Sukhois initially came directly from Russia between 2002 and 2005. All of these divisions will be participating in the raw material phase of manufacturing the new Sukhois.


:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

*Welcome to sensational Indian journalism !!
*





Anyways Interesting points --- Shady defence deals going on for sure ! There is something going on behind the scenes !


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Well the media is dumb. It is still cheaper than the F 15 Strike eagle with all its armaments and he is comparing it with the F 35...I seriously dont know what to say.


----------



## anathema

satishkumarcsc said:


> Well the media is dumb. It is still cheaper than the F 15 Strike eagle with all its armaments and he is comparing it with the F 35...I seriously dont know what to say.



Well i dont care about F15 and F35....but why the price hike ? Its a huge increase !


----------



## flanker143

he is saying also saying that total iaf will have 330 su30 mki......!!! 
plzz someone clear this confusion -- how many mkis will iaf have is 270..310..or 330 ???

but guys these new sukhois might have the upgrade package as well(explaining the higher costs)... bcoz they will be coming in 2014-18 time period .......as iaf planned to upgrade it 100 su 30 mki starting by 2012.....


----------



## anathema

flanker143 said:


> he is saying also saying that total iaf will have 330 su30 mki......!!!
> plzz someone clear this confusion -- how many mkis will iaf have is 270..310..or 330 ???
> 
> but guys these new sukhois might have the upgrade package as well(explaining the higher costs)... bcoz they will be coming in 2014-18 time period .......as iaf planned to upgrade it 100 su 30 mki starting by 2012.....



Flanker it still doesnt explain the radical increase ! You can safely consider French to be the benchmark --one of the most priciest -- if they are charging 40 million a pop for a total revamp...it doesnt explain how russia is charging more than 60 million a pop....not sure whats going on...


----------



## flanker143

> Flanker it still doesnt explain the radical increase ! You can safely consider French to be the benchmark --one of the most priciest -- if they are charging 40 million a pop for a total revamp...it doesnt explain how russia is charging more than 60 million a pop....not sure whats going on...



yeah i understand that my friend ...... 

but... mirage upgrade is not as extensive like su 30 mki as latter will be getting aesa radar , rcs reduction and much more.........but again we are not sure that the newer 42 su 30 mki's will be coming with this upgrade package !!!! 

there's also a possibility that the news reporter might be wrong with the cost figures just like he with the other no.s (total mki's to be procured ie 330 which is actually 272 - 2)


----------



## redpearl75

What I feel is that the govenrnment now should consider the Private sector as a partner in construction of these aircrafts and many other defence contracts under close supervision. The biggest problem in out country when it comes to defence procurement is that it's all government sponsered and produced... For example the deal was to be set between TATA and Lokheed/Boing if at all any of their fighters were selected to open an assembly line here in india fully operatd by TATA under assistance from US and Govt of India. in order to speed up the production of the MKIs and the coming 42 more MKIs and the 126 fighter deal that is to be finalized withing next few months the provate sector should be allowed to take part with their rates and conditions.... We have seen long delays in LCA production and MKI upgradation and same goes on with the Navy and the Army in terms of the Arjun programe. Why can't our Government look at the available alternatives to speed up the defence production.. I guess it's the leaders who wants to make more as that's what they are great at sacrificing national security.....


----------



## redpearl75

Guys, have aq look at these.. sorry if you have already seen these...


----------



## redpearl75




----------



## redpearl75




----------



## redpearl75




----------



## redpearl75




----------



## redpearl75

*Check the TV engines.. cool....*


----------



## redpearl75

[/IMG]


----------



## redpearl75

why are these pictures of FGFA blocked...?


----------



## flanker143

*IAF's C-130J Takes Its Place On The Flightline In Marietta*


----------



## adelansari

self delete


----------



## redpearl75

Russia is set to win another order for 59 multi role Mi 17 V5 helicopters in addition to the 80 ordered earlier, retaining Moscow&#8217;s traditionally dominant lead in selling military aircraft to New Delhi.

Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal P V Naik told India Strategic in an interview that the delivery of the first lot of 80 Mi 17 helicopters, ordered in 2008, would begin from later this year while the Indian Air Force (IAF) was now processing another request for an additional 59 helicopters.

IAF&#8217;s recent request for 42 SU 30 MKI aircraft has already been cleared by the Ministry of Defence, taking the total number of this air dominance combat jets order to a sizeable 272. IAF has also signed a contract with Rosoboronexport, Russia&#8217;s sole arms exporting agency, to upgrade its fleet of Soviet-vintage Mig 29 fighters and Il 76 airlifters while the Indian Navy has placed an order for 45 navalised version Mig 29K shipboard jets.

The order for the 272 SU 30 MKIs, is the biggest aircraft deal in numbers with Russia after that of the Mig 21s signed with the Soviet Union from 1968 onwards (Rs 2 crores or about $ 300,000 per aircraft at that time).

Aircraft were cheap in the Soviet days but now, an Su 30 MKI is around $ 50 million (Rs 230 crores) each inclusive of some support packages and Transfer of Technology (ToT). The total cost for 272 SU 30 MKIs works out to $ 13.6 billion.

As for the Mig 21s, India bought more than 400 of them, and only around 140 of these aircraft, upgraded to Mig 21 Bis configuration with new avionics and BVR (Beyond the Visual Range) missiles, are to serve in the IAF inventory for another six or seven years. The upgrade has been undertaken by Russian and HAL facilities.

The Mig 29K deal touches nearly $ two billion and the upgrade of Mig 29s for the IAF nearly $ one billion. A Mi 17 V5 helicopter reportedly costs around $ five million (total nearly $ 700 million for 139 machines).

India has also purchased six Il 78 midair refuelers and three IL 76 aircraft for accommodating the Israeli Phalcon electronic radars, two of which have been delivered to India. The third Phalcon is due by end-2010. Meanwhile, IAF has ordered two more Phalcons on the same IL 76 platform.

Notably, as the Phalcon radars are heavy, the IL 76 airlifters have been upgraded with more powerful PS-90 engines, the cost though for them is quite high and not considered appropriate for upgrading the IAF&#8217;s fleet of less than 20 old Soviet-vintage Il 76 aircraft.

All these aircraft have served the Indian Air Force well; the Il 76 has a remarkable safety record, the Mi 17 has sustained the lifeline of the Indian troops in Siachin heights, and the Mig 25 gave IAF an intrusive capability that no missile or aircraft could intercept. The only point is that the Soviet vintage machines are old in age as well as in technology and need replacement with newer platforms with newer and extreme technologies to last 30 to 40 years in the coming decades.

Air Chief Marshal Naik disclosed that the IL 76s, first acquired in April 1985, are also under life extension under a contract with Russia. &#8220;The life extension of IL-76 aircraft would involve complete overhaul of airframe at the vendor&#8217;s premises in Russia&#8230; The first aircraft has already been positioned and the servicing has commenced. Various other upgrades would be executed in India. Post-servicing, the aircraft would be available to us for more than 10 years,&#8221; he said. 

India is also a partner in the develoment of Multi-role Transport Aircraft (MTA) and Russia&#8217;s Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA), which it is committed to support financially and then buy as and when they are developed and operational. 

On a conservative estimate accordingly, Russia has already won nearly $ 20 billion worth of orders and commitments from India for its aircraft and helicopters. (Sale of other systems for the Army and Navy, like the aircraft carrier Gorshkov for about $ 2.35 billion, ships, submarines, T 90 tanks and missiles etc, are not included in this estimate for Indo-Russian defence trade).

The erstwhile Soviet Union also dominated India&#8217;s defence supplies, and nearly 70 per cent of the equipment with the Indian Army, Navy and Air Force was acquired from it. The total cost of this entire equipment however is estimated at a little more that $ 30 billion, or roughly, around 30 per cent more that what the IAF alone has commited over the last 10-12 years since the acquisition of Su 30s.

All the figures are approximate because every deal has add-ons in the form of spares, spare engines, maintenance support and training. ToT is extra. Some figures are not readily available with us.

It may be noted that all the deals with Russia have been single-vendor, based on bilateral discussions and negotiations.

For that matter, except for the tender for the 126-plus Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (M-MRCA), for which there is a multi-vendor global Request for Proposals (RfP), the IAF has acquired all its existing aircraft and helicopters from single vendors.

For instance, the Mirage 2000 was acquired from France, the Jaguar from an Anglo-French partnership involving Breguet (now Dassault Aviation) and British Aircraft Corporation (now BAE Systems), and the Mig 21, Mig 23, Mig 25, Mig 27 and Mig 29 from the Soviet Union.

Pointedly however, the prices of Soviet equipment were much lower those days, and also, what were then called &#8220;Friendship prices&#8221; for countries like India, Egypt, Syria and Iraq.

Today, as the Gorshkov deal has demonstrated, market prices rule; Russia looks for better prices and India, for better technologies. Russia though has demonstrated its capability to sustain its edge in aircraft and helicopter sales to India.


----------



## redpearl75

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

Looks beautiful....


----------



## redpearl75

*The cockpit for this beauty is simply awesome....*


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Air Force

*Video of Vayu Shakti 2010*


----------



## sudhir007

Recce pods procured by IAF were not selected or evaluated as per Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP). The pods have not met performance parameters in trials in India. While the IAF's operational need is yet to be fulfilled even after almost a decade, large proportion of the contractual payment, amounting to Rs 611 crore has already been made to the vendor.

CAG in today's report tabled in Parliament.

Chindits: And Now CAG Slams MoD For Sukhoi's Recce Pods, Not As Per DPP, Pods Failed Trials!


----------



## redpearl75

Well I don't know weather you all have seen this or not but I found this very impressive so sharing the image.. I hope this is not a repeat


----------



## redpearl75

One of the AWACS radar on an Ilyushin Il-76 platform for the IAF..


----------



## Bhairava

1)How many of the IAF fighters are nuclear capable apart from the Jaguars.?

2)Are the MMRCA fighters nuke capable or not.?

First one to answer gets a prize


----------



## soaringphnx

Gounder said:


> 1)How many of the IAF fighters are nuclear capable apart from the Jaguars.?
> 
> 2)Are the MMRCA fighters nuke capable or not.?
> 
> First one to answer gets a prize



1. The Sukhoi Su-30MKI, Dassault Mirage 2000, and MiG-29 serve in the Indian Air Force and are also seen as a means to deliver nuclear weapons. In addition IAF maintains SEPECAT Jaguar and MiG-27M which can be used to drop gravity bombs. 

the Indian Air Force will receive 40 upgraded Su-30MKIs capable of carrying the BrahMos cruise missile possibly by 2012. In addition, there are also plans to integrate the nuclear-capable Nirbhay missile with the aircraft as well.

The Mirage 2000Hs were heavily customised during the Kargil War and is the only version of the Mirage, other than the French 2000N, to be able to be armed with nuclear weapons. However, the air force doesn't really see the Mirage as a nuclear strike aircraft.

Though MiG-29 and the HAL Tejas have not been tested to use nuclear weapons, they have the capacity to be armed with them.

Source:Wikipedia

2. I think the Rafale is.


----------



## Ghostwhowalks

that Ilushyn is one mean looking yet s e x y beat- You have to hand it to the Russians- they have no peers when it comes to aircraft design- their designs are in a league of their own.


----------



## Archie

IAF expects combat jet selection within a year, submits trials report 



By Gulshan Luthra and Air Marshal Ashok Goel (Retd) Published: August 2010 





New Delhi. The Indian Air Force has submitted its Field Evaluation Trials (FET) report of Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (M-MRCA) to the Government, and expects selection of the fighter jet within a year.


Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal P V Naik told India Strategic in an interview that the exhaustive report covered all the aircraft, and that once the selection has been made, he expected the chosen MRCA to be in service within three years, say by 2014.

ACM Naik also disclosed that after the M-MRCA trials, IAF had also completed field trials of Utility helicopters and Combat helicopters in India. The trials of the Heavy Lift helicopters were meanwhile in the final phase.

The next four years are crucial but by 2014, IAF would have all the new aircraft and helicopters well in place as part of its transformation process now underway, he said adding that each of the new system is now being acquired along with its training simulators.

The full report of the interview will be published in India Strategic's August issue, coming mid-month.

As for the M-MRCA selection process, the Air Chief apparently gave no indication as to how each of the six aircraft in the fray performed during the trials. He only observed that the IAF had completed its assignment, and submitted the report to the Ministry of Defence July-end, and on time as promised.

The Russian Mig 35 (initially designated Mig 29M2), Europe&#8217;s Eurofighter Typhoon, Swedish Gripen, French Rafale, and the US Boeing F/A 18 E/F Super Hornet and Lockheed Martin&#8217;s F 16IN Super Viper are in the fray. The RfP was for 126 aircraft with an option for 63 more.

As for the combat helicopters, ACM Naik said that both the Russian Mi 28 and US Boeing Apache AH 64D had been tested in India. Some weapon trials are due to be conducted in the country of origin. IAF had issued an RfP for 22 combat helicopters to replace its ageing Soviet vintage Mi 35s. 

Trials of Boeing&#8217;s Chinook CH 47F Heavy Lift helicopters had also been completed in the Heavy Lift category while that of Russian Mi 26 were likely to be held this month (August) within India. IAF needs 15 Heavy Lift helicopters to replace and augment its ageing fleet of half a dozen obsolete Mi 26s acquired in the mid-1980s.

Trials of the utility helicopters, needed both for the IAF and Army, are also over. Eurocopter Fennec 555 and Russia&#8217;s Kamov 226 are the two contenders. The two Services have tendered for a combined order for 197 of these helicopters.

All aircraft and helicopters are required to operate in the varied hot, humid, desert and high altitude environment of India, particularly to support the deployments in the Himalayan regions.

IAF wants to minimize its inventory of its flying machines to reduce their maintenance costs on the one hand and to increase their operational availability on the other.

Air Chief Marshal Naik said that appropriate infrastructure and communication nodes were also being built as part of the transformation process now under way.

Notably, IAF aims to have 42 combat squadrons &#8211; approximately 800 aircraft &#8211; by 2022. Of these, it is already set to acquire more than 270 Su 30 MKI air dominance aircraft from Russia. These include a set of 42 aircraft being ordered through India&#8217;s state-run aeronautics giant HAL, which is making this Russian aircraft already under licence and Transfer of Technology (ToT).

..:: India Strategic ::.. Indian Air Force: IAF expects combat jet selection within a year, submits trials report


----------



## sudhir007

Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: IIT-Bombay's Nuclear-Powered Ramjet/Scramjet Research Concept

IIT-Bombay's Nuclear Ramjet/Scramjet Research Concept


----------



## Desi Sher

IIT Bombay is on the roll I must say, Hope they succeed in there Nuclear Ramjet/scramjet research concept....


----------



## redpearl75

I hope they do... It will enhance the performance of everything we have that flies and can be fitted with it... lol...  Best of luck to them.... and god bless us all....


----------



## soaringphnx

*Indian Air Force to Begin Trials for Basic Trainer Aircraft​*

The quest to procure basic trainer aircraft for new pilots will acquire momentum with the *Indian Air Force (IAF) scheduled to begin trials for six competitors at Jamnagar, Gujarat, this month.*

The training programme has been hit after the grounding of the HPT-32 Deepak aircraft fleet (Hindustan Piston Trainer) built by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) following the July 2009 crash which killed two experienced pilots.

*The flight trials are to select an aircraft from among six competitors  GROB 120 TP of Germany, Embraer EMB 312 Super Tucano' of Brazil, Korean Aerospace Industries KT-1, Finmeccanica M-311 of Italy, and Pilatus PC-7 of Switzerland*  that responded to the Request for Proposal, sources in the IAF said.

*The government had cleared procurement of 75 aircraft off-the-shelf, and of 106 to be built by HAL. The plan is to include simulators and Computer Aided Learning System in the basic trainer.*

The trials were initially planned to be held at the Air Force Station at Tambaram, Chennai, but shifted to Jamnagar where the climatic conditions were considered similar. The IAF has set up teams of test pilots and flight test engineers to evaluate the planes.


The teams will observe aspects such as flight characteristics, handling qualities, fuel consumption, duration of sorties, ease of handling and operations, and available instrumentation.

*The manufacturer will have to deliver the first 12 aircraft within 24 months of the contract. The remaining trainers will follow in batches. The 75 trainers are part of the government's go-ahead to the IAF for the acquisition of 181 basic trainers.*

The induction of Advanced Jet Trainer-Hawk 132 aircraft and Intermediate Jet Trainer is also part of modernisation of training in flying.

During July this year, the government signed a contract with British Aerospace Hawk for 40 additional Hawk planes, whose delivery is expected to begin in 2013. The original contract for 66 Hawks was signed in 2004, and 24 of these planes were completed in December 2009. Of the remaining 42 to be built by HAL, 10 have been delivered, and the entire batch is expected to be completed by 2012.


----------



## RPK

Thoothukudi airport to be upgraded soon | Deccan Chronicle | 2010-09-07

. The state government has also identified 50 acres each to build airstrips for the Indian Air Force and Indian Coast Guard separately at Kattalangulam village, near Thoothukudi. 

Works are in the initial stage to identify another 10 acres to build an airstrip for the Indian Navy near Thoothukudi, according to Mr Ravichandran. Commenting on the proposed three airstrips, a Coast Guard source said the launch of these stations in Thoothukudi would enhance air surveillance along the Tamil Nadu coast from Kanyakumari to Chennai.

This move, according to the Coast Guard source, was needed urgently as the Indian Ocean and eastern waters of India, earlier considered waters of peace, are expected to become a hotbed of hostilities. Moreover, we have the responsibility of protecting sea trade, our ports and heavy installations like the Koodankulam nuclear power plant and several other mega thermal power projects coming up along the coast between Kanyakumari and Thoothukudi, said the source.


----------



## hellofriends

what is the difference B/W intermediate jet trainer and basic jet trainer ?


----------



## Desi Sher

hellofriends said:


> what is the difference B/W intermediate jet trainer and basic jet trainer ?



Intermediate Jet trainers are Light attack Aircrafts too, where as Basic trainers are for training Purpose Only, although they can be altered for combat roles.... Well Other than This I find No difference...... Anyone???


----------



## soaringphnx

hellofriends said:


> what is the difference B/W intermediate jet trainer and basic jet trainer ?





Desi Sher said:


> Intermediate Jet trainers are Light attack Aircrafts too, where as Basic trainers are for training Purpose Only, although they can be altered for combat roles.... Well Other than This I find No difference...... Anyone???



Well, the way i understand it, a basic jet trainer (HAL HJT-16 Kiran for IAF, to be replaced by HAL HJT-36 Sitara) introduces and familiarises a pilot trainee to jet aircraft after initial flight training on turbo prop trainers (HAL HPT-32 Deepak for IAF, to be replaced soon). Then, the pilots progress to an advanced trainer (BAE Hawk for IAF), typically capable of high subsonic speeds, high-energy manoeuvers, and equipped with systems that simulate modern weapons and surveillance. Advanced trainers are used for weapons training and so can also be used in an emergency as a light attack aircraft. After this the pilots are ready for operational conversion (for the fighter which they have been assigned based on their skills) which is usually done in a modified (trainer) version of the fighter. If I am wrong, feel free to correct me.


----------



## SpArK

*IAF's AFNET NCW Backbone Goes Live Next Week​*
Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: IAF's AFNET NCW Backbone Goes Live Next Week



Just received this statement from the Indian Air Force: Next week, the Indian Air Force (IAF) ushers in a modern, state-of-the-art digital information grid by dedicating the Air Force Network (AFNET), a fully secure and reliable network to the nation, making it a true net-centric combat force. The AFNET replaces the IAFs old communication network set-up using the tropo-scatter technology of the 1950s.

The IAF project is part of the overall mission to network all three services. The mission comes in the backdrop of an IT Roadmap document of the Defence Ministry stipulating automation, simulated training and mandatory computer proficiency in the services.

The IAF has taken up a mandate to create and maintain an assured, dedicated, secure and inter-operable communication network along with associated services to provide real time, instantaneous transfer of information between Sensors, Command and Control (C2) centres and Shooters. In addition, IAF aspires to use communication network and IT-enabled infrastructure for all other operational, techno-logistics and administrative functions to leverage development in this field to enhance efficiency, cost-effectiveness and ease of administration.

While all three services are engaged in large scale automation and computer-based networking, the IAF is the first among the three to complete the project of interlinking major installations throughout the country on a high bandwidth network.

All major formations and static establishments have been linked through a secure Wide Area Network (WAN) and are accessible through data communication lines. The nationwide programme was launched by the IAF in collaboration with the private industry to accelerate the use of Information Technology (IT) as well as to link all field units using a dedicated satellite.

AFNET incorporates the latest traffic transportation technology in form of IP (Internet Protocol) packets over the network using Multi Protocol Label Switching (MPLS). A large VoIP (Voice over Internet Protocol) layer with stringent quality of service enforcement will facilitate robust, high quality voice, video and conferencing solutions.
Integrated Air Command and Control System (IACCS), an automated command and control system for Air Defence (AD) operations will ride the AFNET backbone integrating all ground-based and airborne sensors, AD weapon systems and C2 nodes. Subsequent integration with other services networks and civil radars will provide an integrated Air Situation Picture to operators to carry out AD role.
AFNET will prove to be an effective force multiplier for intelligence analysis, mission planning and control, post-mission feedback and related activities like maintenance, logistics and administration. A comprehensive design with multi-layer security precautions for Defence in Depth have been planned by incorporating encryption technologies, Intrusion Prevention Systems to ensure the resistance of the IT system against information manipulation and eavesdropping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

India to buy 59 Mi-17 helicopters from Russia :: Brahmand.com

NEW DELHI (PTI): Aiming to strengthen its medium-lift helicopter fleet, the IAF is planning to procure 59 more Mi-17 IV helicopters in addition to the 80 ordered earlier from Russia.

The 80 choppers ordered in 2008 will be for enhancing the medium-lift helicopter fleet of the IAF whereas the next 59 would be used for replacing the older ones in the existing fleet which will be phased out in coming years, Defence Ministry officials told PTI here.

The proposal for acquiring the 59 choppers has already been cleared by the Defence Acquisition Council and will be put up for Cabinet Committee on Security clearance soon, they said.

India will start receiving the first of 80 Mi-17 transport helicopters from Russia by the end of this year which will help in augmenting its capability to carry out missions in high-altitude areas and relief operations.

The remaining choppers are likely to be inducted in phased manner in next four years.

In 2008, India had signed a deal with Russia to supply 80 Mi-17s to augment its existing fleet of around 150 Mi-8 and Mi-17 medium-lift choppers, which have over five tonne load carrying capability and are also used to ferry troops and VIPs.

The Air Force had felt the need of inducting more medium-lift choppers after a spate of natural disasters following the tsunami in December, 2004 and the heavy snowfall in Kashmir in 2005.

The IAF is also going to acquire light utility, heavy-lift and attack choppers in the near future to expand its rotary wing fleet.

The trials for procuring all the three class of choppers are on in different parts of the country.

With sale of equipment such as the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, additional Su-30 MKI fighter aircraft, Mi-17 helicopters, Moscow has continued to be among the top defence hardware suppliers to New Delhi, which relies heavily on imports for its defence needs.


----------



## jha

How many C-17 we are buying..? 10 0r,16...?Can anybody confirm ...?


----------



## Rajput Warrior

jha said:


> How many C-17 we are buying..? 10 0r,16...?Can anybody confirm ...?



6 is the confirmed purchase.


----------



## RPK

*IAF chopper makes emergency landing at Nagpur airport 
*


NAGPUR: An Indian Air Force helicopter carrying a pilot and two trainees on Saturday made an emergency landing at Nagpur International Airport following a major technical fault, sources said.

The Chetak helicopter, which took off from Hyderabad with two trainees and a pilot developed a major technical snag, made the landing on the middle of the runway, blocking the flight operations for nearly two hours.

The pilot noticed a problem with the rotor and decided to land at the civil aviation runway instead of the adjoining Air Force base and the helipad.

One of the rotor blades of the chopper was damaged and the chopper was stuck on the runway. Fire Brigade personnel and officials rushed towards the chopper.

Later, the chopper was towed to the Air Force base. By that time, the Mumbai-Nagpur Indigo flight was cancelled from Mumbai.

Read more: The Times of India IAF chopper makes emergency landing at Nagpur airport - The Times of India


----------



## rakesh_sabrah

Russian, Indian air forces may hold joint exercises soon

Air forces of Russia and India may hold joint exercises in the next few years, Russian Air Force chief, Col. Gen. Alexander Zelin, said after his visit to India.

"We will definitely hold joint exercises," he said.

The proposal has already been submitted for consideration to the governments of the two states. The joint exercises, if approved, may take place in 2011 or 2012.

India, along with Venezuela, Algeria and Malaysia, is a major buyer of Russian military aircraft. The total volume of deliveries to these countries exceeded $2 billion in 2008.


Source : - http://en.rian.ru/russia/20100911/160555014.html


----------



## soaringphnx

jha said:


> How many C-17 we are buying..? 10 0r,16...?Can anybody confirm ...?



At first it was reported that IAF was buying 10 C-17s. Then it was reported that the IAF is buying 6 more, but I don't know if the second deal was signed.



> The Indian Air Force (IAF) will buy six more C-17 Globemaster III heavy transport aircraft in addition to the 10 already being acquired.



Source: India to buy six more C-17 airlifters from US - Hindustan Times


----------



## 1000VA

*Indian Air Force Imparts Sukhoi Su-30 Fighter Training to Malaysian Air Force Pilots* | India Defence

The Indian Air Force (IAF)'s two-year-plus stint in training their Malaysian counterparts to operate the Russian-made Sukhoi Su30-MKM Flankers came to an end on Sunday.
The *53-member IAF team of air and technical crew, led by Group Captain K.V.R. Raju, had been working with the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) since March 2008*.
"The RMAF's 11th Squadron is now capable of operating on their own after achieving the required standards," The New Straits Times quoted Raju, as saying.
"My team and I are proud to have been a part of the efforts of imparting invaluable operational experience to them via the best possible training programme available," he added.
The IAF has been operating the Sukhoi Su30 for the past 12 years, while Malaysia acquired the jets in 2007.


----------



## jha

*Indian Airborne Early Warning Aircraft On Track*







India&#8217;s Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO) says its homegrown Airborne Early Warning & Control System (AEW&CS), integrated on a modified Brazilian Embraer EMB-145, will fly by the end of 2011.

Dr. Prahlada, head of DRDO, tells AVIATION WEEK the first EMB-145 will land in India by January 2011, and the integration work is set to begin by the middle of next year.

&#8220;Once operational, the indigenous AEW&CS will be a very cost-effective one and in many ways it will be the cheapest in the world. We are monitoring its progress very closely,&#8221; he says.

*The&#65279; Bengaluru-based Center for Airborne Systems (CABS) is handling development, with the program&#8217;s total cost pegged at Rs 1,800-2,000 crore ($389.3 million-$432.6 million).
*
India and Brazil signed a deal in 2008 under which Embraer will modify its EMB-145 to carry the Active Array Antenna Unit on the aircraft&#8217;s fuselage.

&#8220;*Three modified EMB-145s would be developed under the agreement and will be delivered in phases,&#8221;* Prahlada adds. &#8220;The indigenous AEW&CS would detect, identify and classify threats present in the surveillance area and act as a command-and-control center to support air operations.&#8221;

The first Indo-Brazil joint defense committee met in New Delhi on Aug. 25 to expand its existing bilateral defense cooperation accord. A high-level delegation from Brazil also visited CABS on Aug. 27 as part of Joint Defense Committee proceedings. &#8220;The visit was to familiarize with the indigenous Embraer EMB-145-based AWE&CS program of DRDO, with CABS being the nodal agency for the Indian air force [IAF],&#8221; a source says. *The IAF wants 20 more such platforms.*


----------



## RPK

Tarmak007 -- An Indian Defence blog with a difference: Twin treat: Videos of C-130J Super Hercules in action & the making of the big bird


----------



## sudhir007

To counter China, IAF to upgrade Ladakh airstrip

IAF now plans to upgrade its Nyoma advanced landing ground ( ALG) in Eastern Ladakh, which was re-activated when an AN-32 transport landed there in September 2009, into an operational airbase.

Defence ministry sources on Monday said IAF has submitted a proposal to develop Nyoma into &#8221;a full-fledged airfield, capable of handling all kinds of aircraft, including fighters&#8221;, as well as civilian flights. Incidentally, defence minister A K Antony himself had visited Nyoma in June this year.

The reactivation of Nyoma, located just 23 km from the Line of Actual Control with China at an altitude of 13,300 feet, as well as other ALGs like Daulat Beg Oldi and Fukche over the last couple of years has been done with the stated objective of connecting remote regions of Ladakh with the mainland to promote tourism and other economic activity.

But the real aim is to counter the massive build-up of military infrastructure by China all along the 4,056-km LAC. Coupled with building of road links in the region, reopening of such ALGs will create more access points for the armed forces to border areas with India&#8217;s two traditional rivals, Pakistan and China. Such infrastructure will help India rush troops to the region if there is an emergency.

As reported earlier by TOI, after reactivating western sector ALGs, IAF is also upgrading eastern sector ALGs like Pasighat, Mechuka, Walong, Tuting, Ziro and Vijaynagar as well as several helipads in Arunachal Pradesh.


----------



## sudhir007

IAF seems to be in &#8220;very bad shape&#8221;, observes Tribunal

It seems the Indian Air Force is in a &#8221;very bad shape&#8221; and there is &#8221;petty-mindedness&#8221; among its authorities, the Armed Forces Tribunal observed on Monday citing the kind of cases that are being filed by the air warriors against the Service.

The Tribunal&#8217;s Principal Bench headed by Chairperson Justice A K Mathur made the remarks while issuing notice to the IAF and asking it to file a reply in a pension-related plea filed by a Corporal.

While hearing the case, he said that with the kind of cases being filed by the service personnel, it seems that the IAF was in a &#8220;very bad shape&#8221; and showed the &#8220;petty-mindedness&#8221; of the authorities.

The case was filed by Corporal Chanderbhan Dhankar, who has been refused pension by the IAF even though he has served only five days less than the mandatory pensionable service of 15 years.

The Tribunal had last week too slammed the IAF authorities for their &#8220;arbitrary&#8221; approach against airmen and asked them to be more &#8220;humane&#8221;.

Hearing a plea by Corporal Ashit Kumar Mishra, who was not given an NOC by the Indian Air Force to join a group &#8216;B&#8217; civil service job in Uttar Pradesh, the Tribunal had termed such an approach as &#8220;suicidal&#8221;.


----------



## SpArK

*IAF to upgrade Ladakh airstrip*


NEW DELHI: IAF now plans to upgrade its Nyoma advanced landing ground ( ALG) in Eastern Ladakh, which was re-activated when an AN-32 transport landed there in September 2009, into an operational airbase. 

Defence ministry sources on Monday said IAF has submitted a proposal to develop Nyoma into *''a full-fledged airfield, capable of handling all kinds of aircraft, including fighters'', as well as civilian flights.* Incidentally, defence minister A K Antony himself had visited Nyoma in June this year. 

The reactivation of Nyoma, located just 23 km from the Line of Actual Control with China at an altitude of 13,300 feet, as well as other ALGs like Daulat Beg Oldi and Fukche over the last couple of years has been done with the stated objective of connecting remote regions of Ladakh with the mainland to promote tourism and other economic activity. 

But the real aim is to counter the massive build-up of military infrastructure by China all along the 4,056-km LAC. Coupled with building of road links in the region, reopening of such ALGs will create more access points for the armed forces to border areas with India's two traditional rivals, Pakistan and China. Such infrastructure will help India rush troops to the region if there is an emergency. 

As reported earlier by TOI, after reactivating western sector ALGs, IAF is also upgrading eastern sector ALGs like Pasighat, Mechuka, Walong, Tuting, Ziro and Vijaynagar as well as several helipads in Arunachal Pradesh.

Read more: To counter China, IAF to upgrade Ladakh airstrip - The Times of India To counter China, IAF to upgrade Ladakh airstrip - The Times of India


----------



## marcos98

*India, US may sign $3.5 billion defence deal​*
NEW DELHI: *The largest-ever defence deal between India and the US  acquisition of 10 C-17 Globemaster transport aircraft by the Indian Air Force for $3.5 billion, nearly Rs 16,100 crore at current exchange rates,  is likely to be inked during US President Barack Obamas planned visit to India this November.
*
Negotiations have reached the final stage and each of the giant transport aircraft, which can carry helicopters too, would be priced at around $300 million. After spares and maintenance are included, the final deal size would be around $3.5 billion, making it the biggest defence deal between the two countries.

The C-17, also known as Hercules C-17, was deployed by the US in Iraq as well as Afghanistan. It is utilised for air dropping paratroopers and supplies, emergency evacuation and carrying heavy equipment like tanks.

Interestingly, a C-17 accompanies the US President when he flies on the Air Force One, carrying the Presidential limousine and security apparatus. The C-17 is manufactured by Boeing and the IAF deal is being concluded through government-to-government negotiations under the US Foreign Military Sales programme. The IAF wants the C-17 to replace its Russian Ilyushin IL-76 fleet that now acts as its primary transport aircraft. The IL-76 fleet is ageing and the C-17 is likely to provide IAF with much stronger transport capabilities.

Having a modern transport aircraft will also help in relief operations during natural calamities.

While the deal would be finalised at the government level, Boeing will handle its implementation as well as the offsets. Mark Kronenberg, vice-president for international business development at Boeings defence, space and security division, said India would have the largest C-17 fleet outside the US once the deal is successfully concluded. Currently, UK has the largest C-17 fleet outside the US with eight aircraft, followed by Qatar and Australia. Without going into the deals timing or its value, he said that Boeing would come into the picture after the two governments complete their negotiations.

The C-17 acquisition will be bigger than the $2-billion deal for eight P-81 maritime reconnaissance planes signed in 2009, highly-placed government sources said. It is a major agreement between the two governments, they said on condition of anonymity. This huge order will come in handy for the Obama administration to highlight as one of the steps it has taken to rev up the US economy and create employment. Indian companies will also benefit since the governments offset policy mandates that 30% of the deal value flows back as offset business. The offset business for this deal is estimated to be around $1 billion.

The C-17 can carry a payload of around 77,500 kg and has a range of more than 5,200 km. It can land even on runways that are just 3,500 ft long and 90 ft wide. The cruise speed of this heavy-lift transport aircraft is around 853 km/hour. The IAF had conducted a trial with the C-17 in June.

*Ever since the two countries entered into a strategic alliance, India has been buying American defence equipment. In 2009, for example, a $1-billion deal for six C-130 J Super Herculus aircraft was inked and earlier this year 24 Harpoon Block III anti-ship missiles were bought for $170 million. The government also bought special VVIP aircraft from the US  also Boeing made for use by the Prime Minister and the President.*

The US President is likely to visit Delhi, Mumbai and Amritsar in November, the sources added. Obama is likely to stay at the Taj in Mumbai, which was attacked by terrorists in 2008, as a sign of solidarity with Indias fight against cross-border terrorism. He is also likely to visit the Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus, another site of the deadly terrorist attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*PICTURES: Indian C-130J completes first engine run *







Lockheed Martin has released images showing India's first C-130J tactical transport performing engine runs for the first time.

Pictured at the company's Marietta production facility in Georgia on 21 September, the aircraft is one of six on order for the nation's air force.

Lockheed says the stretched-fuselage Hercules - previously pictured carrying the registration KC-3801 - will make its flight debut in early October. The aircraft has had an inflight refuelling probe installed above its cockpit since the last images were released.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Leonidas

*IAF wants radars for hilly terrain*

NEW DELHI: IAF now wants a major induction of long-range surveillance radars (LRSRs) and high-power radars (HPRs) to bolster air defence coverage in ''hilly terrain'' in the hinterland as well as along the borders with China and Pakistan.

This comes after IAF has already inked contracts for 19 LLTRs (low-level transportable radars), four MPRs (medium-power radars) and 30 indigenous medium-range Rohini radars, among others.

Apart from lightweight mountain radars for high altitude areas, plans are also afoot to procure nine more Aerostat radars to add to the two EL/M-2083 Israeli Aerostats inducted earlier as well as two additional Awacs (airborne warning and control systems) to supplement the first three Israeli Phalcon Awacs bought under a $1.1-billion deal.

The overall aim of all this is to ensure Indian airspace, which still has several gaping holes, especially over central and peninsular India, becomes impregnable against hostile aircraft, drones and helicopters.

As for the LRSRs and HPRs, IAF's global request of information (RFI) says these active aperture phased array radars, which will ''be used for air defence surveillance, command and control in hilly terrain'', should be able to classify large, medium and small aircraft, drones and helicopters at a range of 450 to 600km automatically.

Though IAF is yet to specify numbers, the procurement is likely to be large since the RFI specifies that the project will involve a ''phased manufacturing programme'' leading to indigenous production under transfer of technology.
With advanced ''electronic counter-counter measures'', the LRSRs and HPRs should also be capable of being integrated into the IACCS (integrated air command and control system).

IAF wants radars for hilly terrain - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*Honeywell hopes for big business from IAF projects​*
BY: Business-standard.com

Honeywells aerospace division said here that the company is partnering Indian companies to address the needs of offsets arising from the defence deals.

Meanwhile, the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has been contracted by the global aerospace major Honeywell to manufacture over 600 small aircraft engines for the global market over the next 10 years.

Speaking to reporters here, Pritam Bhavnani, President, Honeywell Aerospace India, said, Honeywell had developed a new engine for the Jaguar aircraft. We have provided the engine to Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) and the Indian Air Force, he added.

About Honeywells sourcing agreement with HAL for engines for turboprop aircraft, Bhavnani said the first phase of the project was nearly over. In the second phase, HAL will supply 400 additional parts. The third phase is likely to be completed in 2011, he said.

HAL will also make engine parts for Honeywell. He said, We have signed a deal with HAL for the manufacture of engine components in three phases. HAL has completed 98 per cent of the work for first phase; around 60 per cent of work in second phase is also complete.

He said, HAL will manufacture engine -TPE331-12 for civil aircrafts. We have given order for 25 kits (600 engines) of which HAL has already delivered around eight kits. The company, which sees India as a huge market, said its F125IN engine can be used for upgrading the Jaguar fighter used by the IAF. We are ready with engines and awaiting for request for procurement (RFP), Bhavnani said.

On the role of Honeywells facilities in Bangalore, Bhavnani said employees here had contributed to the development of the smart runaway landing and smart landing system. He said, the system would help aircraft pilots have better situational awareness, especially in adverse weather conditions. He said, Emirates and Alaska Airlines, and others had shown interest in procuring the system.


----------



## redpearl75

*Indian C-130 Super Hercules Makes First Flight in October; Delivery Scheduled for December 2010*

Lockheed Martin has confirmed that first of the C-130 Super Hercules for the Indian Air Force is scheduled to be delivered in December 2010. The first of six aircrafts will make its first flight in October.

Purchased from the US in a $1 billion deal, India's six stretched-fuselage C-130J-30s would provide the Indian Army and Indian Air Force "new special operations capabilities using the world's most advanced air-lifter", according to Lockheed. Equipped with India-unique operational equipment, including an infrared detection set (IDS), the aircraft for the first time will provide the IAF an ability to conduct precision low-level flying operations, airdrops and landings in blackout conditions.

To ensure 80 percent availability of the aircraft at any given time, Lockheed Martin has offered a long-term maintenance contract to the IAF on the lines of the ones it has with the US Air Force and the air forces of Australia, Britain and Canada. The C-130J primarily performs the tactical portion of an airlift mission. The aircraft is capable of operating from rough, dirt strips and is the prime transport for air dropping troops and equipment into hostile areas.

The flexible design of the Super Hercules enables it to be configured for many different missions, allowing for one aircraft to perform the role of many. Much of the special mission equipment added to the Super Hercules is removable, allowing the aircraft to quickly switch between roles. The C-130J Super Hercules, a four-engine turboprop military transport aircraft, is a comprehensive update of the venerable Lockheed C-130 Hercules, with new engines, flight deck, and other systems.

The aircraft can also be configured with the "enhanced cargo handling system". The system consists of a computerized load-master's station from where the user can remotely control the under floor winch. The cargo compartment is approximately 41 feet long, 9 feet high, and 10 feet wide, and loading is from the rear of the fuselage. Initially developed for the USAF, this system enables rapid role changes to be carried out and so extends the C-130J's time available to complete tasks.

These combined changes have improved performance over its C-130E/H siblings, such as 40 percent greater range, 21 percent higher maximum speed, and 41 percent shorter take-off distance.


----------



## redpearl75




----------



## brahmastra

*Contract Signed For IAF HPT-32 Parachute Recovery System, First Mil Deal For US Firm*






I'd reported here in March about HAL's plans to give the Indian Air Force's fleet of HPT-32 basic trainer aircraft parachute recovery systems. The fast-track tender was contracted today to BRS Aerospace, possibly the only company that bid. Excerpts from what the American firm put out today:

BRS Aerospace of South St. Paul, manufacturer of whole-airplane parachutes, announced it has been contracted to integrate and help certify its parachute recovery systems for the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) HPT-32 basic training aircraft used by the Indian Air Force.

Frank Hoffmann, BRS Aerospace VP of Engineering, will travel to India immediately with a team of engineers to begin the process of adding the ballistic recovery system to the HPT-32 aircraft. "I anticipate being able to have a design ready this Fall," he says. Once BRS has completed their installation design, Hoffmann will work closely with HAL, the aircraft's manufacturer, and the Indian Air Force, to test and certify the customized whole-airframe parachute system. "The whole program is expected to be completed in a very short period of time," Hoffmann adds.

BRS Aerospace claims that its recovery systems have saved the lives of more than 255 people.

"This is a very significant milestone for not only BRS but for aviation safety as well," said Boris Popov, BRS founder and current VP of Public Affairs. "While BRS products have been successfully introduced into the civilian aviation markets for years, this is the first usage of the BRS system for the military trainer aircraft market..."

Livefist


----------



## marcos98

*IAF to get more flying machines​*
CHENNAI: Indian Air Force (IAF) will procure an array of fighter aircraft and equipment with new technologies to mark its presence in every inch of the Indian skies.

This was announced by Air Marshal PV Athawale, air officer commanding -in-chief, maintenance command at the Air Force Association- Tamil Nadu branch's 30th anniversary held at Tambaram on Saturday.

"Trials of Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) are on. We will also be purchasing heavy-lift transport aircraft, attack and medium-lift helicopters and refuelling aircraft. The replacement of radars and missiles is also in the pipeline," he said.

Athawale said the gigabyte digital information grid of IAF, Air Force Network (AFNET) was launched on September 14. "Work on the Integrated Air Command and Control System (IACCS) is also on. Through this IAF will connect all of its space, air and ground assets quickly, for total awareness of a region. This will offer connectivity for all the ground platforms and airborne platforms, as a part of the network centricity of IAF," he said.

The IACCS also facilitates real-time transport of images, data and voice, amongst satellites, aircraft and ground stations, said Athawale. Speaking about man power, he said efforts were being made to train future air warriors using the most modern technology.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Angle of Attack: Two more Phalcons for IAF !

SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 26, 2010
Two more Phalcons for IAF !

We have learnt that IAF is looking seriously into purchase two more IAI EL/M-2075 Phalcon AWACS systems. IAF is obviously impressed with the Israeli system and just like Su-30MKI would like to add more to its current fleet of 3 aircrafts (2 in service, 1 on order).
The Indian version of Phalcon is based on the Russian transport aircraft Il-76 which has range of 5000kms approx with the Phalcon system on-board. *The Phalcon itself is stated to have a detection range of 500kms and instrument range of 1000kms.* According to Federation of American Scientists Phalcon is currently the best AWACS system in the world.

Detection and Instrument range of EL/M-2075 is classified and the figures mentioned above are best estimates available.
Image from weapons and technology.


----------



## jha

I have a feeling that we will eventually order atleast 2 more phalcons in addition to these 5. Actually we need 7 Phalcons.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> With a few exceptions you should be able to source these parts via Singapore or Israel or any allied F-16 operator. I have data on failure/replacement rates on various components typically Avionics especially AESA modules have a MTBF of 1500 hrs and outlast the airframe parts prone to wear and tear due to use or abuse is mainly engine components. *My understanding is that India demands 100% local production via HAL or locally established entities the risk is then limited to machining tools and raw materials required for production.* Consumables such as fuel additives or oil can be sourced locally. Again, I'm not making a case for the F-16 or F-18. I am fully aware that these aircrafts may or may not suit India's specific needs while the Rafale and Typhoon proposition looks good on paper it does comes with its own unique set of issues. The question for the IAF is does it want to hit the ground running with the new acquisition or is it willing to invest time and money to mature the Rafale or Typhoon.



I am not sure I got your drift there. 

There are different kinds of deals. In some, there has been an agreement to manufacture in India under license. In others, there is no such agreement. In the first case, obviously HAL is the GoI wholly owned unit under the Ministry of Defence Production, a subordinate part of the Ministry of Defence, which gets to manufacture it. In the second case, we have the business of offsets. 

Increasingly now GoI has been asking for a 33% offset of the cost of acquisition of the new equipment, whatever it is. This extends to engines, to MFDs, to missiles, to the whole aircraft itself if not procured with a provision to manufacture a certain number in country. This 33% has only recently become official policy, to my considerable surprise, since this was a stipulation even ten years earlier. Perhaps an unwritten practice has become formal and a mandatory stipulation. 

This being the case, it is not necessary that aircraft be manufactured in HAL, unless the contract provides for it. All this remains to be seen and will figure in the tortuous arithmetic that gets slung around during these major deals.

Incidentally, offset is no longer restricted to HAL, to HAL parallel units 100% owned by MoDef.Prod. or even government units; it is flowing out to qualified and registered private sector units as well.


----------



## SpArK

*AgustaWestland questions its elimination from Indian Army&#8217;s $600 million contract​*
BY Defenseworld.net








AugustaWestand which has been shown the door in the Indian Army&#8217;s $600 million deal to purchase 197 light helicopters has questioned the reasons for its elimination. The company has not been invited for the Phase II final trials which are currently going on with two manufacturers, Eurocopter and Kamov from Russia.


The company together with its engine partner, Pratt & Whitney Canada has written to the Indian MOD that &#8220;the take off, maximum continuous, mechanical and thermal ratings, associated operating limits as well as the engine architecture and the mounting of the engine in the helicopter are the same in the AW119/RSH proposal, the trial helicopter and the final production standard helicopter&#8221;.

Earlier, elaborating the reasons for its elimination, AgustaWestand had received a communication from the Indian MoD in April this year to the effect that there was a variance in the equipment offered (engine) in the technical proposal to that fielded in the trails and to the equipment which would be in the final production standard, AgustaWestland sources told Defenseworld.net.

The sources said that the issue focused on the fact that the offered engine had not finished the certification process and not deemed current production standard.

However, all vendors, Eurocopter, Kamov and itself are in the same position &#8211; all engines in the competition are non current production standard engines yet to be certified by any authority, the sources claimed.

The sources further asserted that the AgustaWestland AW119SP helicopter offered in the Indian competition meets all the RFP technical and mission requirements.

For the demanding high altitude mission, AW submitted detailed mission profiles and graphs demonstrating the ability to meet the mission.

These graphs were validated by the Customer&#8217;s team during extensive high altitude flight testing in Phase 1 of the trials.

AgustaWestland could not participate in Phase 2 of the trials (as it was by the told of its elimination) where the exact requirement should have been demonstrated. However, AgustaWestland successfully performed considerable high altitude flying in Phase 1 and by simple extrapolation of the graphs, it is clear that the helicopter can meet the demanding mission; a key requirement for the customer, the sources claimed.

*One of the key requirements of the RFP was the 2 stretcher configuration. AgustaWestland has successfully demonstrated the 2 stretcher requirement, and that the helicopter can also accommodate two stretchers and 2 medical attendants in the same cabin.*

Installing the stretchers is a simple 5 minute process that does not require any structural changes or attachments. It claimed that one of the other two helicopters in the race does not meet the two stretcher requirement as only one stretcher can be accommodated, the sources claimed.

The 197 helicopter deal has seen Bell Helicopter pulling out from the race earlier and Eurocopter once disqualified after being named the final bidder. The current competition was re-floated two years ago.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

IAF planning to induct 10 Airborne Warning and Control Systems - The Times of India

*IAF planning to induct 10 Airborne Warning and Control Systems*

NEW DELHI: Having already procured three Airborne Warning and Control Systems (AWACS), the Indian Air Force is planning to induct ten such eyes for boosting the country's air defence. 

*In the near future, the IAF will place fresh orders for two more PHALCON AWACS in addition to the three procured earlier. 

But in the long run, it has plans of inducting a total of ten such aircraft in its fleet, Defence Ministry officials told PTI here. *

With ten aircraft, the IAF hopes to provide round the clock vigil across all the frontiers, the sources said. 

India inducted its first AWACS system in Delhi this year and the second was inducted into the fleet in June. 

Officials said the third aircraft is expected to join the fleet by the end of this year in December. The AWACS deal was initiated in 2004 between India, Israel and Russia. 

The project involved the Israeli Phalcon early-warning radar and communication suites which had to be mounted on the Russian IL-76 heavy-lift military aircraft. The deal was to the tune of USD 1.1 billion. 

AWACS has complimented the IAFs capability in terms of detection and the tracking of troop build-ups or aircraft movements in border areas and enemy territories. 

Besides detection of incoming cruise missiles and aircraft in a 400 kilometre range in all-weather conditions, AWACS is useful to direct air defence fighters during combat operations against enemy planes. 

It will provide a much enhanced situational awareness and the capability to truly project aerospace power. 

India is also working on a Rs 1,800 programme to develop its indigenous Airborne Early Warning and Control system, which will be put on the three Embraer-145 jets being acquired for $210 million from Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingdurgaking

Tejas-MkII said:


> IAF planning to induct 10 Airborne Warning and Control Systems - The Times of India
> 
> *IAF planning to induct 10 Airborne Warning and Control Systems*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Having already procured three Airborne Warning and Control Systems (AWACS), the Indian Air Force is planning to induct ten such eyes for boosting the country's air defence.
> 
> *In the near future, the IAF will place fresh orders for two more PHALCON AWACS in addition to the three procured earlier.
> 
> But in the long run, it has plans of inducting a total of ten such aircraft in its fleet, Defence Ministry officials told PTI here. *
> 
> With ten aircraft, the IAF hopes to provide round the clock vigil across all the frontiers, the sources said.
> 
> India inducted its first AWACS system in Delhi this year and the second was inducted into the fleet in June.
> 
> Officials said the third aircraft is expected to join the fleet by the end of this year in December. The AWACS deal was initiated in 2004 between India, Israel and Russia.
> 
> The project involved the Israeli Phalcon early-warning radar and communication suites which had to be mounted on the Russian IL-76 heavy-lift military aircraft. The deal was to the tune of USD 1.1 billion.
> 
> AWACS has complimented the IAFs capability in terms of detection and the tracking of troop build-ups or aircraft movements in border areas and enemy territories.
> 
> Besides detection of incoming cruise missiles and aircraft in a 400 kilometre range in all-weather conditions, AWACS is useful to direct air defence fighters during combat operations against enemy planes.
> 
> It will provide a much enhanced situational awareness and the capability to truly project aerospace power.
> 
> India is also working on a Rs 1,800 programme to develop its indigenous Airborne Early Warning and Control system, which will be put on the three Embraer-145 jets being acquired for $210 million from Brazil.



Since it is AWACS i know it is not DRDO's but i hope they induct DRDO's too


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Rest of them may CAEW with EL/M-2085(newer version) on top of G550 gulf stream..... it might be more cost effective than IL-76..


----------



## marcos98

*Hunt begins for refuelling aircraft​*BY: INDIAN EXPRESS

Almost nine months after cancelling a contract to buy a new fleet of mid-air refueling aircraft, the Defence Ministry has started a new hunt, with tenders for a fresh procurement being sent to global aviation companies.

Fresh requests for proposals (RFP) have been issued to aviation firms in the US, Europe and Russia for six tankers that are expected to cost around $2 billion.

The fresh requests come after the earlier purchase bid hit a nasty roadblock last year. The Finance Ministry had objected to the high cost and lack of commercial competitiveness in the contract that led to the selection of the European Airbus 330 MRTT aircraft.

While the requirements have not been changed in the new tender, life cycle costs have been added to the RFP, sources said.

In the last selection round, only two companies  European Airbus (EADS) and Russian Rosoboronexport  made it to the trials. This time, more are expected to take part. We have received the RFP and are conducting a detailed evaluation of the request and will make a decision based on that information, Vivek Lall, vice-president, Boeing Defense, Space and Security, India said.

It will take at least two years for the Defence Ministry to select an aircraft as per the procurement policy.

As first reported by the Indian Express, the previous contract was put on hold in September last year after the Finance Ministry questioned the need to purchase a new fleet of tankers other than the IL 78s already in service and objected the high price of the European aircraft.

The contract was finally cancelled in January, coming as a major blow to European consortium EADS which was very close to bagging the estimated $2 billion deal to supply six refueling aircraft for the Indian Air Force.

In February, Defence Minister AK Antony revealed that despite repeated requests by the Air Force, the Finance Ministry scuttled a mega tender but cleared another contract to procure VVIP choppers because of changed security scenario.

Antony said the controversial cancelling of the tanker contract, in which European aircraft Airbus 330 MRTT had been chosen, took place after the Finance Ministry categorically refused to support the deal in a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS).

Antony said the Defence Ministry sent the tanker contract for clearance thrice to the Finance Ministry but was forced to withdraw it due to the Finance Ministrys disapproval. We had sent it to the Finance Ministry three times. Unless Finance Ministry agrees to take it up with CCS, we cannot go ahead. Finance ministry told us categorically they will not support it (in the CCS), Antony had said.

The Finance Ministry had pointed out that the IAF already operated a fleet of the IL 78 refueling aircraft, the last of which was inducted in late 2004, making it easier to induct a larger number of the aircraft.

The IAF, however, made it clear that it was not in the favour of continuing the Russian origin IL 78 aircraft as its mid-air tanker of the future. The Russian aircraft was the only other contender in the ongoing contract but was rejected by the IAF, which found the Airbus a superior tanker.


----------



## redpearl75

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

*IAF to get more flying machines 
*

Indian Air Force (IAF) will procure an array of fighter aircraft and equipment with new technologies to mark its presence in every inch of the Indian skies. 

This was announced by Air Marshal PV Athawale, air officer commanding -in-chief, maintenance command at the Air Force Association- Tamil Nadu branch's 30th anniversary held at Tambaram on Saturday. 

"Trials of Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) are on. We will also be purchasing heavy-lift transport aircraft, attack and medium-lift helicopters and refuelling aircraft. The replacement of radars and missiles is also in the pipeline," he said. 

Athawale said the gigabyte digital information grid of IAF, Air Force Network (AFNET) was launched on September 14. "Work on the Integrated Air Command and Control System (IACCS) is also on. Through this IAF will connect all of its space, air and ground assets quickly, for total awareness of a region. This will offer connectivity for all the ground platforms and airborne platforms, as a part of the network centricity of IAF," he said. 

The IACCS also facilitates real-time transport of images, data and voice, amongst satellites, aircraft and ground stations, said Athawale. Speaking about man power, he said efforts were being made to train future air warriors using the most modern technology.


----------



## redpearl75

*HAL Releases Details on MTA Joint Venture with United Aircraft Corporation, Rosoboronexport
*

2010-09-27 A Joint Venture is being formed between Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) and the Russian Partners namely United Aircraft Corporation & Rosoboronexport to Co-develop and Co-produce Multirole Transport Aircraft (MTA). MTA is a 15-20 tonnes payload capacity Aircraft which would meet the requirement of the Indian Air Force and the Russian Air Force. The project has been approved by both the Government of India and the Government of Russian Federation.

The Aircraft will have two engines, state of the art features such as fly-by-wire, full authority digital engine control, modern avionics and glass cockpit. Total development cost is around USD 600.70 million (approx Rs. 2900 crores) to be equally shared by both the sides. It is planned to manufacture 205 aircraft with 50:50 work share between HAL and the Russian partners. 

A Joint Venture Company (JVC) is being established with its headquarters at Bangalore, India for executing the MTA project in which HAL and Russian Participants will have equal shareholding. 

Specifications
Payload capacity 15-20 tonnes
Maximum takeoff weight 65 tonnes
Cruise speed 800 kilometers per hour
Range 2500-2700 kilometers
Service ceiling 12 kilometers


----------



## redpearl75

*Fort Delhi, complete with missiles and Sukhois*



With just four days to go for the Games, the Indian Air Force has put in place a tight security cover against aerial threats. The Army, for its part, has deployed specialised teams to conduct night surveillance of all the venues, besides activating its anti-nuclear, chemical and biological contamination units. 



On Monday, the Air Force activated a comprehensive air defence network over the city, covering a 60-km radius from India Gate, involving the deployment of mobile surface-to-air missile units, radars, anti-aircraft guns as well as armed choppers to take on aerial threats. Fighter aircraft, including SU 30 MKIs and MiG 21 Bisons, have also been kept ready at nearby air bases. 



The Army has deployed specialised teams to deal with chemical, nuclear and biological threats and put a long-distance night surveillance network in place at all venues. An extensive network of L70 air defence guns that can be used to neutralise low flying targets has also been installed. In addition to this, bomb disposal teams and sniffer dogs have been kept ready.

&#8220;We have taken all contingencies into consideration, including aircraft hijacking, low-speed aerial threats, balloons and microlights,&#8221; an official said. 



Sources said armed choppers, including Mi 35 attack helicopters, will be airborne during the opening and closing ceremonies of the Games. Two searcher Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) will also be put into action during both the ceremonies. 



Specially-trained sniper units of the Delhi Police will be deployed at mobile observation posts to deal with sub-conventional threats such as aero-models and balloons. A network of Pechora, OSA AK and Igla surface-to-air missiles will be put in place by the Air Force while L70 anti-aircraft guns will be kept ready for use by the Army. Mi 17 and Mi 35 armed helicopters will patrol the skies, and smaller Cheetah/Chetak choppers will be deployed for emergency transport and casualty evacuation contingencies.


----------



## Dash

> In the near future, the IAF will place fresh orders for two more PHALCON AWACS in addition to the three procured earlier.
> 
> But in the long run, it has plans of inducting a total of ten such aircraft in its fleet, Defence Ministry officials told PTI here.



So totally its 5 as of now. and if they want 10 then I think rest all is CABS AWACS. I dont think they will go for 10 phalcon awacs.


----------



## papuyadav

stepwise guide for cracking the competetive exam of indian armed forces at
explainoexpo.com


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## SpArK

*IAF helicopters to return from UN mission by month end*

The IAF helicopters currently serving in UN missions in Congo and Sudan will return to India beginning this month-end, primarily to augment the transport fleet and in support of the Army in desert terrains along the borders with Pakistan. "The IAF helicopters in United Nations mission will be 


coming back by end of October," Western Air Command Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Air Marshal N A K Browne told a press conference.

On an IAF proposal citing its helicopter fleet being stretched to its limits, the Defence Ministry wrote to the External Affairs Ministry in June this year that the 17 Mi-17 medium lift helicopter, eight Mi-35 and Mi-25 attack in the UN missions in Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC) and Sudan should be de-inducted and brought back for internal security duties.

While the Mi-17s are likely to augment the transport fleet of the IAF in view of four such helicopters busy serving in logistics role in the country's anti-Naxal operations in central India, the attack helicopters would be used to provide support roles to the Army troops deployed in the deserts of Rajasthan along the Indo-Pak borders.

"The Mi-35s will get back to Suratgarh, its home base. These will be refurbished and re-painted (in IAF colours). Gradually there will be a build of the fleet in the Suratgarh unit," Browne said.

*Suratgarh will also become home for a Mi-17IV unit in May-June next year, as part of the IAF's plans to strengthen the transport helicopter fleet in the deserts, he added.*

*Mi-17IVs will also be based in Srinagar in Jammu and Kashmir following the Suratgarh deployment.
*

"Our resources have been stretched to the limit, particularly the helicopter fleet. For six to seven years, they have been deployed in the UN peace-keeping missions. They have taken a huge amount of workload over the years. So the Air Maintenance headquarters felt we should get these back in time and use them within India itself," Browne said on the justification for recalling the helicopters from Congo and Sudan.

*He clarified that the attack helicopters, got back from UN, would not be used in the anti-Naxal operations. "These attack helicopters are not for use in the anti-Naxal operations. No,"* he replied to a query in this regard, pointing out that these helicopters would be used only for supporting the troops in deserts.

*Browne said the attack helicopter's task had increased within India and there was "tremendous amount" of need to get more more helicopters for use by the IAF internally.

He said the 80 Mi-17 helicopters being bought from Russia was for supplementing the air force's transport tasks and in aid of civilian authorities for flood relief and casualty evacuation.*


IAF helicopters to return from UN mission by month end - Hindustan Times


----------



## Archie

kingdurgaking said:


> Since it is AWACS i know it is not DRDO's but i hope they induct DRDO's too



Well apart from 5 Falcons Awac ,i dont see any other platform being inducted 
Though navy will go for 3 Hawkeye 2D for its aircraft carriers in future

DRDO is working on AEWC system using the Embrare Platform
with 3 Aircraft being purchased of 200 Million and AEWC project for equiping these aircraft to cost a further 400 Million USD 
Integration of First aircraft is expected to be complete by 2011 with rest to follow by 2015
These AEWC will be similar to one being used by Brazilian Airforce
My guess is the figure of 10 being quoted will include 5 Falcon AWACs and 5 DRDO AEWC 
with IAF acquiring 2 more AEWC after the initial 3


----------



## SpArK

self delete.. wrong thread


----------



## SpArK

*IAF carries out checks on mishap-prone MiG-27​*





NEW DELHI (PTI): With three MiG-27 fighter jet crashes being reported this year, the IAF has launched comprehensive checks on the fleet, which will not feature in the Air Force Day parade on October 8 at Hindon near here.

Calling the mishaps a "serious issue", IAF's Western Air Command (WAC) Chief Air Marshal N A K Browne told reporters here today these were "a matter of concern" for the Air Force.

The fleet had trouble with its engines and had to be grounded earlier this year.

But Browne said the reason for the Russian-origin fighter jet not featuring in the air display during the Air Force Day parade was because it was not deployed in the WAC's area of responsibility.

*"MiG-27s have faced some problems with its engines. Yes, it is a matter of concern for all in the Air Force. It is a serious issue. Some checks are going on the aircraft right now," *he said in reply to questions, but did not commit if these jets were grounded once again.

MiG-27s were grounded in February this year after one of the planes crashed near Hashimara in West Bengal on February 16 killing an ace fighter pilot.

After through checks, it was authorised to resume flying in June this year, but soon two other MiG-27s crashed -- one on July 24 again near Hashimara and another on September 24 near Kalaikunda.

Browne said the technical team of IAF was looking at the aircraft fleet now to identify if there were any faults.

*The IAF operates over 100 single-seater variants of MiG-27 in eight of its 33 fighter squadrons. But the fleet faced trouble from its R-29 engines.*

The two-seater trainer variants of the aircraft continue to remain operational as they are not equipped with R-29 engines.

*MiG-27s perform a swing-wing role for both air-to-air and ground attacks.*
After the crash in February, the IAF's investigation found that it could have taken place due to failure of "low pressure turbine blades" in the engine.

The aircraft is a 1980s vintage platform of the Air Force and the 126 Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA), for which tenders are currently under process, will replace it in the 500-aircraft strong IAF fleet.

*The Air Force Day parade this year will otherwise witness air display by Su-30s, MiG-29s, Jaguars, Mirages and MiG-21 Bison fighter jets, apart from transport aircraft and helicopters and a performance from the IAF's aerobatics team 'Surya Kirans'.*


IAF carries out checks on mishap-prone MiG-27 :: Brahmand.com


----------



## RPK

*IAF to receive two modernised An-32 planes from Ukraine
*

The Indian Air Force will receive two modernised An-32 light transport planes built by Ukraine this month under a USD 600 million deal, the biggest bilateral agreement between the two countries.

The planes which were modernised by Ukraine's Antonov state enterprise under the Ukrainian-Indian contract for repairs will be delivered to India in October, Antonov's President and Director-General Dmitry Kiva was quoted as saying by Russian newsagency Itar-Tass yesterday.

According to Kiva, the planes were modernised under the Ukranian-Indian contract for repairs, modernisation and extension of service life of 105 An-32 planes up to 40 years. It is the biggest deal in the entire history of the Ukrainian-Indian relations as the sum of the contract signed in June 2009 stands at USD 600 million.

First five An-32 planes were delivered to Kiev in March 2010, followed by five more planes in June. The first two planes were completely modernised in July, another one in September.

According to Kiva, the market capacity for the new An-32 is estimated at 45 planes. The Antonov Kiev-based plant plans to manufacture seven An-32 planes till the year 2015, including three in 2010, three in 2011, and one in 2012.

One An-32 planes has already been manufactures, and the other two will be made till the year end, as provided in the production plan.


----------



## SpArK

*IAF to buy system for rescuing pilots, planes after mishaps*

With air mishaps dogging its fleet, the IAF will buy a Search and Rescue System (SRS) for post-crash recovery of crew, aircraft and helicopters, be it during war or peace.

"The defence ministry intends to procure SRS for carrying out secure rescue of aircrew and aircraft during combat as well as peace time for which a request for information has been issued," a senior IAF officer said today.

"The IAF intends to employ the equipment for recovering downed aircrew and aircraft. The system being bought will be put to use by IAF for over 20 years," the officer said.

On an average, the IAF suffers about 10 air crashes a year involving its fighter jets, transport aircraft and helicopters. It had recorded 14 mishaps in 2009, including two Sukhoi fighter jet crashes. This year, it has already had over half-a-dozen mishaps, including three MiG-27 crashes.

The light weight SRS would consist of personal rescue beacons, emergency locator transmitters, automatic locator transmitter and programming units based on 406 MHz frequency.

"SRS is an equipment that can be carried on person by fighter and helicopter crew flight jackets, be fitted on airframe of various transport aircraft and helicopters, be these slow prop or fast jets," the officer said.

The IAF was looking at an equipment with operational capabilities to undertake missions at altitudes between less than 1,000 feet to 60,000 feet at speed of 90 to 600 knots.

The SRS would get automatically or manually activated by pilots or once it came in contact with saline water, transmitting distress data through satellites using 406 MHz frequency and position data using GPS signals.

"It must be light weight and be capable of single-hand operations. Its must be programmable at frequencies including 406 MHz with encryption codes and have built-in GPS with capability to transmit position data and also usable as normal GPS with map display for aircrew," the officer said, giving details of what the IAF was looking for in SRS.

"It must be capable of transmission on being interrogated by airborne stations with matching codes, have lighting on the sensors. It can be carried in flying jacket (NATO standards) as well as in survival pack as a single unit," he added.

With rechargeable maintenance-free batteries capable of minimum of 72 hours operations in standby mode, the system would provide pilots the facility for voice communication with a talk time of one hour with rechargeable solar cells.

"The SRS should have a power output of minimum two watts and be capable of satellite communication and ground-to-air range of 200 km," the officer added.

The airborne locator interrogators and automatic locator system on SRS would display ranges, bearings and co-ordinates in latitude and longitude format of the location of distress with a range of 200 km along with a positional accuracy of not less than 100 metres and directional accuracy of not less than 2 degrees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

About time.. I always wondered how difficult it must have been for IAF pilots having to bail out to to technical problems.. considering the natural haven that India is.. from dense vegetation.. to blistering cold climates.. to barren deserts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redpearl75

*India takes first steps towards own regional aircraft*

India&#8217;s very own Regional Transport Aircraft, or RTA, is taking shape. This is notwithstanding the criticism heaped on the indigenous small passenger aircraft programmes like Saras and Hansa.

An RTA is said to be more suitable for a place like India where within a radius of 300-400 km of a big city you have another one.

The Rs 3,000-4,000 crore project was set-in motion a month earlier by the Defense Research and Development Organisation. National Aeronautics Limited is the nodal agency for the design of the aircraft. Hindustan Aeronautics Limited is expected to produce it.

The project is expected to give a shot in the arm to the aviation sector in the country. RTA is more suitable to reach places within a 500-km radius. The aircraft would have a range of 600 km to 800 km. HAL and the NAL have not decided on many aspects of the aircraft such as work share, funding and even whether the aircraft will have a turbo-prop or turbo jet engine. NAL had held discussions with Pratt & Whitney (Canada) and General Electric (US) for an engine.

Quest Global, the outsourced manufacturing company, is now in the design team for RTA. It hopes to be involved in the manufacturing too.

&#8220;It is the point-to-point connecting ability of RTAs that could make it popular today, and could hold sway in future too,&#8221; said Aravind Melligeri, Chairman & Co-founder of Quest Global. The hub-and-spoke model is not favoured by many who do not want to get on or off aircrafts to reach their destination.

About 400 of these regional jets are expected to be manufactured. Of these, 200 will go to the armed forces.

The CSIR-funded project draws from the experience derived from developing the Saras and the Hansa. &#8220;The two projects showed that NAL can design an aircraft,&#8221; said Melligeri.

But, is there a market big enough for the aircraft to spend that much money? &#8220;There is a market for it in India. The next phase of growth in the aviation industry would be tier-II and tier-III cities,&#8221; said Amber Dubey, director, KPMG. The RTA would also cater to the needs of different sectors such as tourism, SEZs, ports, and cargo hubs. Such places may not have the critical mass to justify a B-737 or A-320. With a runway requirement of around 900m, the RTA can help revive many of the old unused airstrips in the country,&#8221; added Dubey.

&#8220;The pricing will have to be strategic. It is destined to face retaliatory action from the market leader ATR. It will need government support in the initial phase,&#8221; added Dubey.

&#8220;Collaborative development would be key. There is no point in reinventing the wheel on some of the critical elements like engines, avionics, composites among other things for which a reliable global supply chain exists,&#8221; Dubey said. &#8220;These can be indigenised over the longer term.&#8221;

But, it&#8217;s the question of having the capability in India. The MROs and aerospace SEZ, for instance, could play a big role in helping India develop indigenous capabilities over time. NAL held a pre-bid conference for avionics for the regional transport aircraft for the RTA, the 70-seater aircraft.

From India, for supplying the avionics system, companies like TCS, Accord Software and Systems, HAL Edgewood, Axis Technology, participated to get more information on the future requirements.

The project has got the sanction for the first stage with a funding of about Rs 300 crore which has already been given by the government. This stage involves high-level design. &#8220;Additional funding will be secured as the project makes progress,&#8221; said sources from NAL.

It will be a combination of Indian and foreign avionics. Rockwell Collins and Diehl Aerospace, the German aerospace firm, are among companies vying to bag the project to supply some of the systems. Indian engineering helps reduce engineering costs.

The MROs in Nagpur and elsewhere and the aerospace park in Belgaum of Quest are helping build capacity. The sub-assemblies and sub-systems may be brought in as part of the offset programme.

India has been well behind other countries that are developing an RTA. Japan, in 10 years, has managed to develop the Mitsubishi RJ.

Russians and Chinese too are right in front in developing the aircraft. Sukhoi Superjet-100 of Russia and the ARJ21 regional jet is being developed in China, by the AVIC-I Commercial Aircraft Company (ACAC), based in Shanghai, which is a consortium of six companies and aerospace research institutes carrying out the development and manufacture of the aircraft. But, warn experts, unlike the LCA programme, it should stick to the timeline set.

Technologies required would include a laminar flow wing, hydrophobic coatings, use of low cost composites, fly-by-wire controls, advanced avionics that will enable the use of ill-equipped airfields, integrated vehicle health monitoring among others, said an NAL source.

In August 2008 former President A P J Abdul Kalam said India can produce small passenger jets by 2020. For this, India needs to make optimum use of its technology in the aerospace sector.


----------



## redpearl75

*Indian Air Force Targeting 200-250 Fifth Generation Fighter Jets: Air Chief Marshal Pradeep Vasant Naik*

2010-10-04 India will have a fleet of 200 to 250 fifth generation fighter aircraft, which it is planning to jointly develop with Russia over the next 10 years. India has finalized a preliminary design contract (PDC) with Russia after years of deliberations and will jointly develop a fifth-generation stealth fighter with Russia. Each fifth generation fighter is likely to cost India about 100 million dollars.

Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Pradeep Vasant Naik, said: "We are looking for about 200 to 250 fifth generation fighters. Some of the features we like the aircraft to possess are swing role, could fly for longer durations without refueling, super cruise, better reliability and maintainability, higher level mission computers, etc."

Speaking to reporters ahead of the Indian Air Force's 78th Anniversary this year, he said on Monday that the fifth generation fighters will start rolling out by 2017. The contract is likely to be signed during Russian President Dmitry Medvedev's visit to New Delhi in December, if the preliminary design contract is approved by India.

The Hindustan Aeronautics Limited would be the Indian designer and builder of the stealth fighter and could cost India six billion dollar. India's share will be about 30 percent of the total design in the stealth fighter project, and mainly focus on the composite components with the stealth function and some electronics equipments, such as avionics, electronic warfare systems and cockpit displays.

India will also be responsible to design from the single-seat stealth fighter into a two-seater type, which would be deployed by the Indian Air Force. Russia's Sukhoi Design Bureau has been developing the stealth fifth-generation fighter PAK-FA with a range of more than 5,000 km since 1990's.






---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

Sounds awesome to me....


----------



## redpearl75

*Joint forces India&#8217;s future, ANC&#8217;s success to be emulated*

Chethan Kumar, Port Blair/Carnicobar: 

''Jointness is success'' is what the tri services command in Andaman and Nicobar Islands is chanting and the mantra seems to be bearing fruit for the Indian armed forces. 


A brain child of the Kargil Committee, the Andaman Nicobar Command (ANC) &#8211;&#8211; a joint force of the Indian Army, Navy and Air Force &#8211;&#8211; has finally borne the tag of being a &#8216;model&#8217; for the Defence Ministry, which is said to be planning to set up more of such commands in the country.

Started as an experiment for the Centre to test for the first time operating all its armed forces, including a Coast Guard unit, from one base with one command, the ANC in October next year will celebrate its 10 years of working as a &#8220;single force&#8221;.

Addressing a group of visiting journalists from Bangalore, Commander-in-Chief of the Andaman and Nicobar Command (CINCAN) Vice Admiral Devendra Kumar Joshi while conceding that there were differences in the initial stages of ANC&#8217;s creation said: &#8220;We&#8217;re happy we&#8217;ve been able to iron out all differences and are carrying out operations in tandem,&#8221;adding that the command has seen tremendous success in working jointly.

He stressed on the fact that going forward, India must adopt this formula through out the country and that the nation is growing in that direction. The Defence Ministry, which is trying to bring all the services under one act &#8211; the Tri Services Act &#8211; is probably a gesture of this acceptance.

ANC has been conducting many joint operations involving the Army, Coast Guard, Navy, Marine Police, etc, which include operations like patrolling, rescue operations et al.
Further, for the first time in the country, the Centre has set up a tri services training school at Port Blair which is training personnel from all the units together, helping each other in understanding the nuances of the other units, as well as enhancing the ability of operating together. 

ANC has also to its name the tag of being a major amphibious warfare hub with training facilities, including a sea-land fighting unit.

Command centre key to counter China 

Sitting literally on China&#8217;s life line &#8211; the Malacca Strait &#8211; the ANC command will prove key to countering China&#8217;s string of pearls strategy around India. China&#8217;s uninterrupted oil/power supply from the Gulf to China needs to pass through the strait before touching Pakistan and Sri Lanka and go towards Bangladesh. While China has already geared up with ports in Chittagong in Bangladesh and a port in Sri Lanka to keep its supplies secure, India is gearing up with an infrastructure boost. Joshi said that the command is looking for expansion, mainly in terms of infrastructure, training, equipment, etc. He said the command will convert its uni-directional air strips into multi-directional all weather strips to get a fighter detachment unit in Carnicobar among other things to check on China.


----------



## SpArK

*C-17 A Carefully Considered Choice: IAF Chief
​​*





There's been a healthy measure of skepticism recently about India's decision to buy 10 Boeing C-17 Globemaster-III heavylift transports from the US. *Arguments against the purchase have ranged from questioning the need for such aircraft to calling attention to the huge acquisition cost, to suspicion about the speed from interest to potential contract conclusion, likely to take place when President Barack Obama is in Delhi later this year.*

Well, for what it was worth, the Indian Air Force chief was asked today if the soon to be concluded C-17 deal was simply another piece of business thrown Washington's way in line with India's new strategic imperatives. Air Chief Naik replied, *"A great amount of thought and planning has gone into our decision to obtain the C-17. My team did a detailed study about what was available and what capabilities were out there. There were no compulsions. We had requirements that dictated a certain amount of lift capacity and the ability to operate from short runways. The C-17 turned out to be the only aircraft in the global market that met both requirements. The other heavylift types, with six or eight engines, cannot function from short runways, and that was a basic requirement."*

Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: C-17 A Carefully Considered Choice: IAF Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Car Nicobar IAF base to add new assets​*





The Indian Air Force (IAF) base in Car Nicobar soon will have a full-fledged flight detachment, and a medium power radar (MPR) will be commissioned by 2012.

The MPR will further add teeth to the base, Wing Cdr. M.S. Sridhar, officiating station commander, tells AVIATION WEEK. We have a Rohini radar now with limited ground control interception.


We will also have an air defense weapons squadron. The base falls under the Andaman and Nicobar Command (ANC), which has plans to upgrade the facility so all IAF platforms can operate from here. The site sustained severe damage in the December 2004 tsunami. 


We lost close to 130 [people] from IAF during [the] tsunami and we have now completely reconstructed the base, Sridhar says. The runway was the key. It acted as the lifeline to people here, and it, too, was redone four months after the tsunami. The base had subsided by 1.2 meters, post-tsunami.


----------



## Rajkumar

BENNY said:


> *C-17 A Carefully Considered Choice: IAF Chief
> ​​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's been a healthy measure of skepticism recently about India's decision to buy 10 Boeing C-17 Globemaster-III heavylift transports from the US. *Arguments against the purchase have ranged from questioning the need for such aircraft to calling attention to the huge acquisition cost, to suspicion about the speed from interest to potential contract conclusion, likely to take place when President Barack Obama is in Delhi later this year.*
> 
> Well, for what it was worth, the Indian Air Force chief was asked today if the soon to be concluded C-17 deal was simply another piece of business thrown Washington's way in line with India's new strategic imperatives. Air Chief Naik replied, *"A great amount of thought and planning has gone into our decision to obtain the C-17. My team did a detailed study about what was available and what capabilities were out there. There were no compulsions. We had requirements that dictated a certain amount of lift capacity and the ability to operate from short runways. The C-17 turned out to be the only aircraft in the global market that met both requirements. The other heavylift types, with six or eight engines, cannot function from short runways, and that was a basic requirement."*
> 
> Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: C-17 A Carefully Considered Choice: IAF Chief



why am i getting this feeling that MTA and Globmasters are related to each other some how?


----------



## redpearl75

Rajkumar said:


> why am i getting this feeling that MTA and Globmasters are related to each other some how?



I don't think so as Globmaster has a capacity as follows: Payload: 170,900 lb (77,519 kg) of cargo distributed at max over 18 463L master pallets or a mix of palletized cargo and vehicles *or* 134 troops with palletized seats or 
102 troops with standard centerline seats or 
36 litter and 54 ambulatory patients or 
Cargo, such as an M1 Abrams tank, three Strykers or 6 M1117 Armored Security Vehicles 
MTOW=265,350 kg
Range: 2,420 nmi[125] (2,785 mi, 4,482 km) 

*Whereas MTA would have a capacity of: *

Maximum payload: 20,000 kg or Capacity:88 to 100 paratroopers/passengers 

MTOW=68,000 kg.

Flight range: 2,500 km with payload of 20,000 kg 
Flight range: 6,000 km with payload of 4,500 kg 

Both are of different classes as MTA is a medium lift aircraft and C-17 is a heavy lift plane.....


----------



## redpearl75

*India to spend over $25 billion to induct 250 5th-gen stealth fighters*

NEW DELHI: India will eventually spend over $25 billion to induct 250 advanced stealth fifth-generation fighter aircraft (FGFA), on way to being co-developed with Russia, in what will be the country's biggest-ever defence project. 

With a potent mix of super-manoeuvrability and supersonic cruising ability, long-range strike and high-endurance air defence capabilities, each FGFA will cost upwards of Rs 450 crore or around $100 million. 

This will be in addition to the huge investment to be made in co-developing FGFA with cash-strapped Russia, as also the huge infrastructure required to base, operate and maintain such jets in India. 

"We are looking to induct 200 to 250 FGFA in phases from 2017 onwards,'' confirmed IAF chief Air Chief Marshal P V Naik on Monday. As reported by TOI earlier, New Delhi and Moscow are looking to ink the FGFA preliminary design contract when Russian President Dmitry Medvedev comes visiting here in December. 

Under intense negotiations for the last four-five years, the FGFA project will also figure in the talks between defence minister A K Antony and his Russian counterpart Anatoly Serdyukov on October 8. 

Though the Indian FGFA will based on the Russian Sukhoi T-50 PAK-FA, which flew for the first time this January at the Komsomolsk-on-Amur facility in Siberia, it will be built to IAF's specifications. It's already being touted as superior to the American F/A-22 `Raptor', the world's only operational FGFA as of now. 

ACM Naik said the 30-tonne FGFA will be a "swing-role fighter, with very advanced avionics, stealth to increase survivability, enhanced lethality, 360 degree situational awareness, smart weapons, data-links, high-end mission computers'' and the like. 

Along with 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft, which India plans to acquire in a $10.4 billion project, 270 Sukhoi-30MKIs contracted from Russia for around $12 billion and 120 indigenous Tejas Light Combat Aircraft, the FGFA will be the mainstay of India's air combat fleet for the foreseeable future. 

Even as the Army revises its war doctrine to factor in the worst-case scenario of a simultaneous two-front war with Pakistan and China, is IAF also preparing for the same? 

"Our modernisation plans are based on the four pillars of `see, reach, hit and protect'...We prepare for a multi-faceted, multi-dimensional, multi-front war,'' said ACM Naik. 

"But our approach is capability-based, not adversary-specific. Our modernisation drive is in tune with our nation's aspirations,'' he said, adding that India's strategic interests stretched "from Hormuz Strait to Malacca Strait and beyond''. 

To a volley of questions on China and Pakistan, IAF chief said, "All neighbours, from the smallest to the largest, have to be watched with caution...Their capabilities have to be assessed...Anything that can upset the growth of our nation is a matter of concern.'' 

With the new planned inductions in the pipeline, IAF's obsolescence rate will come down to 20&#37; by 2014-15 from the current 50% or so. "But this does not mean that we are not fully capable of defending the country from any air or space threat at the moment...We are,'' said ACM Naik.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

*FGFA, nuke sub on discussion table at Indo-Russian talks​*PTI | 06:10 PM,Oct 05,2010



New Delhi, Oct 5 (PTI) Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) deal worth USD 25 billion and leasing of Akula-II nuclear submarine are likely to top the agenda when India and Russia hold their annual talks on defence cooperation here on Thursday.

Defence Minister A K Antony and his Russian counterpart Anatoly Serdyukov will meet here for the 10th India-Russia Inter-Governmental Commission on Military Technical Cooperation (IRIGC-MTC) to discuss a range of issues. 


Serdyukov, who will be co-chairing the Commission along with Antony, will arrive here tomorrow accompanied by a large delegation of Russian defence ministry and industry representatives. 

The IRIGC-MTC, headed by the Defence Ministers of the two countries, was instituted in the year 2000 with an objective to further the bilateral defence cooperation. Nine meetings of the Commission have been held so far, in New Delhi and Moscow, every alternate year. The two Defence Ministers are also expected to discuss regional and global security issues. 


"Since the establishment of a strategic partnership between the two countries in the year 2000, the two governments have steadily developed and strengthened bilateral cooperation covering a range of areas, of which defence forms a significant component," a Defence ministry statement here said. The two countries share a vibrant and a multifaceted military technical cooperation which includes not only supply of defence equipment and systems, but also collaboration in Research and Development and production.


*As far as FGFA was concerned, India plans to get 250 of the fighter jets for the Air Force, while the nuclear submarine will be leased by the Navy for 10 years to train its personnel before INS Arihant indigenous submarine joins the fleet. Among other issues that is expected to come up during the talks include co-development of a hypersonic BrahMos missile, a joint venture between the two countries.*


The two countries have already developed a BrahMos supersonic cruise missile for the Army, Air Force and Navy. *The two sides also have agreements for India to produce T-90 tanks for its army under licensing. India would be having 1,640 T-90s in service by 2020.* Recently, India's HAL signed a contract with the Russian Rosoboronexport for joint development of multi-role transport aircraft.

FGFA, nuke sub on discussion table at Indo-Russian talks, IBN Live News


----------



## SpArK

FIRST PHOTOS: First Flight Of Indian C-130J
















India Goes Airborne - MARIETTA, Ga., Oct. 5, 2010 - The first of six C-130J Super Hercules for India took to the skies for its maiden flight yesterday. The aircraft will now complete a series of company and customer flight tests prior to delivery in December.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*Russians hold up IAF chopper contests*
October 5, 2010
By Saurabh Joshi



The Indian Air Force (IAF) trials for an estimated USD 2 billion order for 22 attack and 15 heavy lift helicopters have been held up because the Russian contenders in the two shortlists have failed to arrive in India.

Senior IAF officials said on Monday that for reasons that were, as yet, unclear, the Russian* Mil Mi-28 and the Mi-26* helicopters had not been cleared to come to India for trials. The trials for both categories of aircraft began in July.

IAF officials have chosen not to label this a delay and deny they&#8217;ve set any deadline for the Russian aircraft to arrive for trials, even though this could put the two acquisition contests in limbo. Boeing&#8217;s *Apache AH-64D attack* helicopter and the *Chinook heavy lift *helicopter are the other aircraft in the competition.

The IAF would, presumably, want to prevent the process of acquisition of the two types of aircraft from being jeopardized by the withdrawal of the Russian helicopters from the contest. *Under the Indian Defense Procurement Procedure (DPP), any contest which results in the survival of only a single vendor is vitiated and the process has to be restarted.*

*The trials of both the Apache and Chinook helicopters have been completed. The weapons trials phase for the Apache helicopter ended last week in the United States*


Russians hold up IAF chopper contest | StratPost


----------



## marcos98

*India, Russia to discuss new giant fighter jet deal​*
By Pratap Chakravarty (AFP)  

NEW DELHI  India and Russia will hold talks this week on a multi-billion-dollar deal to supply up to 250 advanced stealth fighter jets to the technology-starved Indian Air Force, officials said on Tuesday.

Experts say the deal could be worth 25 billion dollars, making it the biggest in India's military history.

A defence ministry official who did not want to be named said the contract would be the focus of talks on Saturday during a visit to India by Russian Defence Minister Anatoly Serdyukov.

"These are ongoing talks and will definitely come up in the discussions," he told AFP.

The Times of India said New Delhi and Moscow aimed to ink the FGFA (Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft) preliminary design contract during a trip to India by President Dmitry Medvedev in December. Ministry officials declined to comment on the newspaper report.

On Monday, Air Force Chief P.V. Naik confirmed India would acquire the advanced jets from Russia, which supplies about 70 percent of Indian military hardware -- a legacy of the countries' Cold War ties.

"We are looking to induct 200 to 250 FGFA in phases from 2017," the air chief marshal told reporters, adding that about 50 percent of air force hardware was now out of date.

"Around 50 percent of our equipment is obsolete and needs to be replaced.

"Ten years ago we had no money for modernisation. This caused some delays. Subsequent planning will fructify by 2014-15," he said.

The 30-ton FGFA aircraft -- priced at 100 million dollars each, according to the Times of India -- will have "very advanced avionics, stealth to increase survivability (and) enhanced lethality," Naik added.

India plans to mothball its mainstay MiG-21 Soviet-era fighter jets, which have earned the sobriquet "flying coffins" because of their dismal safety record.

The ministry official said India was also seeking 40 additional Sukhoi-30 frontline fighter planes from Russia.

"The original plan was to acquire 230 Sukhoi-MKI planes but the list has now grown to 270 and so far around 100 aircraft have been delivered to us," he said.

Experts estimate the Sukhoi deal would be worth 12 billion dollars.

India is building military airbases on its borders with China to thwart possible attacks.

"As and when more airbases come up in the east, more Sukhois will be added," the ministry official commented, adding the airforce was also on target to commission 20 locally-built Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) by 2011.

India is also poised to hand out a contract for 126 fighter jets as part of a separate 12-billion dollar deal for which six global aeronautical giants are in the race.

India is reportedly also negotiating a 3.5-billion dollar aircraft defence deal with the United States that will be signed in November when President Barack Obama visits the Indian capital.

The US agreement will see the Indian air force buy 10 C-17 Globemaster transport aircraft, which are expected to replace the ageing fleet of Russian Ilyushin Il-76s, India's Economic Times newspaper reported recently.


----------



## SpArK

*EXCLUSIVE: No CISMOA? Here's What They're Pulling From The Indian C-130J*








With India still hesitant to sign the contentious Communication Interoperability & Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) with Washington, there's a great deal that's been written and said -- mostly speculative -- about what technology the US Government will withhold from equipment already ordered by India. Several commentators have said that the American equipment on order by India -- including the C-130Js and P-8 -- wouldn't be half as useful without the technologies that would come with them if India signs the CISMOA. I've just received the official list of gear that the US Government will NOT provide to the Indian Air Force on its C-130Js. It is important to remember that this is equipment that has specifically been asked for by India. As a result, these items will be kept off the aircraft and only "may" be fitted on the aircraft once the CISMOA is signed. Here's the official list of equipment that India won't get as a direct consequence of the hanging CISMOA:

* AN/ARC-222 Single Channel Ground and Airborne Radio System (SINCGARS) - Manufacured by Magnovox and administered by the US Air Force

* KV-119 IFF Digital Transponder (Mode 4 Crypto Applique) - Manufactured by Raytheon and administered by the US Air Force

* TACTERM / ANDVT Secure Voice (HF) Terminal - Administered by the US Air Force

* VINSON KY-58 Secure Voice (UHF/VHF) Module - Administered by the US Air Force

* Finally, the Rockwell-Collins AN/ARC-210(V) SATCOM Transceiver's COMSEC/DAMA embdedded RT is replaced with an RT that has no COMSEC/SINCGARS

Sources say the Indian government has a few specific reservations about the CISMOA (I'm gathering more on this), and is not convinced that there is any particular hurry to conclude the memorandum. Recently, US PACOM chief Admiral Bob Willard said in Delhi that the CISMOA was not a pre-requisite to India accessing a lot of advanced American communications technology, though this pretty much went against the sentiment in all other diplomatic and military visits from the US.


Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: No CISMOA? Here's What They're Pulling From The Indian C-130J


----------



## SpArK

​


----------



## RPK

Beechcraft T-6C Trainer to Demonstrate Proven Capabilities During Indian Air Force Field Evaluation Trials @ AMTOnline.com Top News


*Beechcraft T-6C Trainer to Demonstrate Proven Capabilities During Indian Air Force Field Evaluation Trials*
Hawker Beechcraft Corporation
WICHITA, Kan. (Oct. 5, 2010) &#8211; Hawker Beechcraft Corporation (HBC) today announced its Beechcraft T-6C military trainer is scheduled for evaluation by the Indian Air Force (IAF) in field evaluation trials beginning Oct. 11 at the Air Force Station Jamnagar in India. HBC is vying for a contract that specifies an initial purchase of 75 aircraft and options for follow-on orders that could eventually exceed 100 aircraft. A decision on the contract is anticipated in the coming months.

&#8220;The T-6C offers the Indian Air Force the world&#8217;s most proven and cost-effective training system available,&#8221; said Jim Maslowski, HBC president, U.S. and International Government Business. &#8220;It accommodates instruction in instrument flight procedures and basic aerial maneuvers and, including its predecessors the T-6A and T-6B, has accounted for more than 640 deliveries worldwide.&#8221;

The T-6C is being considered as a replacement for the IAF&#8217;s HPT-32 Deepak 2 trainer. The evaluations will be conducted over five days and consist of flights by IAF test and instructor pilots. HBC will also demonstrate the T-6C&#8217;s maintainability as part of the evaluation.

The T-6C aircraft features an integrated glass cockpit and advanced avionics suite that greatly expands advanced training opportunities, including a Head-Up Display, Up Front Control Panel, three Multifunction Displays and Hands-On Throttle and Stick. With its hard point wing, it can accommodate external fuel tanks and the systems and capabilities of today&#8217;s front-line strike fighter aircraft, while retaining all the inherent training and flying characteristics that have made the T-6 the most successful primary trainer in the world. 

The Beechcraft T-6 delivers an outstanding training capability that is appropriate for most basic introductory flight training through more challenging and complex advanced training missions. To date, it has been used to train pilots from approximately 20 different countries. 

Deliveries of the T-6 began in 2000 after the aircraft was initially selected to fill the Joint Primary Aircraft Training System role for the U.S. Air Force and the U.S. Navy. Since then, additional military programs worldwide, including NATO Flying Training in Canada, the Hellenic Air Force of Greece, the Israeli Air Force, the Iraqi Air Force and the Royal Moroccan Air Force, have chosen the T-6 as their primary trainers. 

Hawker Beechcraft Corporation is a world-leading manufacturer of business, special mission and trainer aircraft &#8211; designing, marketing and supporting aviation products and services for businesses, governments and individuals worldwide. The company&#8217;s headquarters and major facilities are located in Wichita, Kan., with operations in Salina, Kan.; Little Rock, Ark.; Chester, England, U.K.; and Chihuahua, Mexico. The company leads the industry with a global network of more than 100 factory-owned and authorized service centers. For more information, visit Hawker Beechcraft: Corporate Home.


----------



## RPK




----------



## Capt.Popeye

My take on the CISMOA issue/controversy as outlined above:
The key words here are:Communication Interoperability & Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) i.e. interoperability with US forces and equipment. When will this need to happen? Only in case of joint operations with the US. How often or likely is that to be? e.g.India is not part of WOT right now. 

IMHO, this is not a big deal. Do you think that the IAF has no communication equipment in its existent aircraft? And do you think that they are insecure? Communication equipment that is standard to the IAF inventory can be fitted and used.
Similar conditions apply to the P-8I and C-17 deals. Now if we assume that the capabilities of these aircraft stand impaired in any way, there are alternate indigenous and foreign sources to rectify that. 

On some other threads, there have been some grouses expressed about the Trenton/Jalashwa deal. Similar equipment was removed from that ship. But the radars, armament (incl. Phalanx CIWS) and helicopters were retained. The ship remained operational.

i would'nt think too much about this business. 

IMO, the GoI is (understandably) reluctant to sign the CISMOA (at least in its present form) because of political imperatives (it does not wish to get too wrapped up into US execution of its policies) and it has very little (if any) practical consequences.
And GoI always has a living example of a neighbour's experiences in such matters to go by. There is a method to this (seeming) madness.


----------



## redpearl75

*Going obsolete-IAF modernisation is imperative *

It has been pointed out by numerous defence analysts also in the past, but when the chief of the Indian Air Force, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik, himself admits that 50 per cent of the equipment &#8212; including fighters, radars, transport aircraft and air defence weapons &#8212; was either obsolete or obsolescent (becoming obsolete), it is a matter of grave concern. This is an unfortunate consequence of the ill-advised policy followed by the political leadership in the wake of the Bofors scandal in 1990s to put a virtual ban on all acquisitions. Later also, enough money was not earmarked for purchases and this caused inevitable delays. Such equipment cannot be procured off the shelf. As such, it will be several years before the shortfall can be met. The IAF chief is optimistic that the obsolescence level will come down to 20 per cent by 2014-15. That will be possible only if amends are made immediately. 

He has bravely underlined that despite this shortcoming, the IAF was capable of handling threats. That can perhaps be done, but that will take a heavy toll on its glorious men. In modern warfare, bravery of the men has to be matched by the excellence of their equipment. Having to make do with Russian-origin air defence systems such as the OSA-AK and Pechora and the shoulder-fired Igla missiles, which have been in service for more than two decades, the world&#8217;s fourth largest air force is certainly handicapped. Equally serious is the shortage of 600 pilots and over 5,000 persons below officer rank.

On the other hand, China has been making big strides on the defence front. So is the case with Pakistan which may otherwise be on the verge of bankruptcy but has been modernising its defence forces on priority. India can ward off any foolhardy misadventure only if it keeps its powder dry and is battle-ready for every multi-front and multidimensional war.


----------



## SpArK

*F-35 Springs Up In Indian Mobile Phone Battery Advert!​*
























​


The Indian Navy has expressed interest in it, but for now, the Lockheed-Martin F-35 Joint Strike Fighter features in a new television spot for 'Joos' mobile phone batteries manufactured by Okaya, an Indian firm in the batteries and power systems business. The computer animated spot shows an F-35 morphing into a super-fast train and then a sports car. Nice! Here it is:


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

connanxlrc1000 said:


> YouTube - The Su-30MKI of the Indian Air Force



Nice video.. Didnt knew it was featured in NG before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Up above the world so high, IAF in the sky​*
2010-10-07 09:58:19





&#8249;New Delhi: Starting out as a tactical force on Oct 8, 1932, with six aircraft, an equal number of officers and 19 airmen, the Indian Air Force (IAF) has today evolved into the world's fourth largest and sees its area of operations extending far beyond the country's boundaries - from the Strait of Hormuz in the west to the Strait of Malacca and beyond in the east.

As the IAF chief, Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik, put it: "India's area of responsibility extends from the Strait of Hormuz to the Malacca Straits and beyond. This will happen in the future. We see what capability is required to meet this aspiration and accordingly modernisation and procurements are planned."

Not surprisingly, as the IAF enters its 79th year, modernisation is uppermost on Naik's mind, what with his admission that 50 percent of the force's combat and transport aircraft is obsolete.

Towards this, the IAF chalked out ambitious plans to induct "cutting-edge technology" to give it "flexibility, adaptability and strategic reach".

*As part of its transformational plan, the IAF is mulling the induction by 2017 of around 250 fifth generation fighter aircraft (FGFA) being co-developed with Russia.
*
Speeding up its acquisition of modern aircraft systems, sensors, weapons, infrastructure, air defence systems and missiles, the IAF is looking to take a quantum jump in its force levels and capabilities.

*On the fighter front, this will translate into the induction of mainly four types of aircraft - the FGFA, additional Sukhoi-30MKIs, the medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) and the under-production indigenous Tejas light combat aircraft (LCA). The Tejas is expected to join the fleet from May 2011.*

*The lucrative $10-billion MMRCA project to acquire 126 fighters has now entered a decisive phase with field trials of the six foreign jets in contention having been completed and the results being evaluated before the aircraft is eventually selected.*

On the transport front, the first of the six C-130J Super Hercules medium-lift aircraft is expected in February 2011, with deliveries being completed by the end of the year.

The IAF is also evaluating the 70-tonne capacity C-17 Globemaster III airlifter and a decision on acquiring it could well be taken during US President Barack Obama's visit to India in November.

The modernisation process also includes the induction of modern attack-helicopters, heavy-lift and multi-role medium-lift helicopters, seamless communication and integration of sensors. This will enable capability-based operations and signal a shift from the current threat-based preparations, IAF spokesman Wing Commander Tarun Kumar Sangha told IANS.

The induction of force multipliers like the airborne warning and control systems (AWACS) and air-to-air refuellers have already added to the IAF's war fighting capabilities and increased its range and reach in recent times.

*"With upgrades of Jaguar and Mirage-2000 (fighters) and the An-32 (transports) ongoing, planned acquisition to replace the ageing Avro aircraft, induction of Saras and Medium Transport Aircraft in the 11th and 12th Plan makes the way horizon ahead distinctly reassuring for our future air warriors,*" Sangha said.

*Contributing to India's defence diplomacy, he said, the IAF is increasingly holding joint, bilateral and multilateral air exercises with other air forces of the world.*

The year gone by also had the IAF engage in one of its most significant roles in peace times, aiding the civil authorities in calamities like in Ladakh's devastating cloudburst and the floods in northern India.

But the force is fighting another battle with itself - that of a crippling shortage of pilots and other personnel.

*The IAF is short of around 600 pilots and over 5,000 personnel below officer rank, the Air Officer (Personnel), Air Marshal K.J. Mathews, told IANS.*

*He, however, said that since 2009, the attrition rate has been positive and the number of pilots joining the force was more than those who were quitting.*

Mathews said the IAF will also open its fighter pilots stream for short service commission officers and in the long run, aims to have around 30 percent of its pilots from this stream only.

Up above the world so high, IAF in the sky


----------



## SpArK

*Indian Air Force gears up to celebrate its 78th anniversary​*
2010-10-06 22:30:00
Last Updated: 2010-10-07 11:18:34


Ahead of the 78th Air Force Day, to be celebrated on Friday, the officers and airmen of the Indian Air Force (IAF) presented an impressive dress rehearsal at the Hindon airbase near Ghaziabad.

A thrilling air show by combat and transport aircraft as well as helicopters from the Sarang team thrilled the audience on Tuesday.

Up above the world so high, IAF in the sky

Among the aircraft, which took part in the spectacular air show, were MIG-21s, MIG-29s, Jaguars, Mirage 2000s, and Sukhoi-30 MkIs with the pilots displaying their unique skills in mid air.

The Surya Kiran Aerobatic Team treated the audience with breathtaking formation flights.

The entire air show was coordinated with precision from five different bases such as Ambala, Halwara and Adampur of the New Delhi-based Western Air Command.

The IAF was founded on October 8, 1932 as an auxiliary Air Force of the British Indian Empire and the prefix Royal was added in 1945 in recognition of its services during the World War II.

Diary: Warriors for life

Since independence, the IAF has participated in four wars with neighbouring Pakistan and one with China.

Other major operations undertaken by the IAF include Operation Vijay - the invasion of Goa, Operation Meghdoot and Operation Cactus. Apart from conflicts, the IAF has been an active participant in United Nations peacekeeping missions.


----------



## redpearl75

*Full Fledged Flight Detachment, Medium Power Radar for Indian Air Force Car Nicobar Base*

2010-10-05 The Indian Air Force (IAF) base in Car Nicobar soon will have a full-fledged flight detachment and a medium power radar (MPR) will be commissioned by 2012. This information was revealed by Wing Commander M.S. Sridhar - the officiating station commander - to online journal Aviation Week.

Wing Commander Sridhar:
"The MPR will further add teeth to the base ... We have a Rohini radar now with limited ground control interception. We will also have an air defense weapons squadron ... We lost close to 130 [people] from IAF during [the] tsunami and we have now completely reconstructed the base ... The runway was the key. It acted as the lifeline to people here, and it, too, was redone four months after the tsunami. The base had subsided by 1.2 meters, post-tsunami .. The 122 HF Helicopter Sqdn. operates the MI-8 choppers. There is a UAV base, which is used for reconnaissance for the southern and northern group of islands,"

The base spread across 509.4 acres, was handed over to India by the Royal Air Force in 1956. The runway is 8,790 ft. long. The base is located 280 km. (174 mi.) from Port Blair. The base is strategic for ANC because the major shipping lanes of many countries pass through the region. The base's development is is considered key for monitoring the Malacca Straits.

A couple of years ago, India's Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO) tested the BrahMos supersonic ship-to-ship missile from the Car Nicobar region.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------


----------



## Capt.Popeye

This is a necessary move. As it is there are surveillance stations existent there, every surface/sub-surface target transiting the area is monitored. Air surveillance did not have as much importance earlier, but is now being augmented. Siting of air assets will add "teeth" to the "eyes and ears".
ANC will become one of the important commands.


----------



## SpArK

*Indian Air Force team flagged off to participate in Himalayan Car Rally​*From ANI










New Delhi, October 7: '*Team Sky Hawkz', the Indian Air Force (IAF) team of three reconfigured Gypsy vehicles, roared-off from 412 Air Force Station here on Thursday to participate in 'Raid-de-Himalaya' that begins from Shimla on October 9*. 

*The rally is ranked amongst the toughest motor rallies in the world.*

Air Marshal JN Burma, Air Officer-in-charge Administration flagged off the 'Team Sky Hawkz' today. 

The team is led by Gp Capt MK Abrol. Other members include Sqn Ldr Ashish, Sqn Ldr Choudhary, Fg Offr Kunal, Sqn Ldr A Kapoor and JWO AK Singh. 

*The rally will run through Shimla, Manali, Rohtang, Lahul and Spiti Valley, Keylong, Sarchu valley and will head back through a different route to Manali. *

The competition will run through rivers, river-beds, gravel, mud tracks and snow including black ice on high mountain passes.


Indian Air Force team flagged off to participate in Himalayan Car Rally


----------



## SpArK

*First shots Fired in IAF Trainer procurement Contract​*
Ajay shukla






A Beechcraft rendition of the T-6C trainer with IAF roundels added on. This aircraft, which will be evaluated by the IAF from Monday the 11th, is one of the hot contenders to replace the accident-dogged HPT-32 Deepak that the IAF has been using as a Stage-1 trainer.


I had written about the Grob trainer, which is also vying for India's purchase of 75 trainers, while HAL develops and builds 106 of its own Hindustan Turbo Trainer - 40 (HTT-40). My article is archived in Broadsword, on 16th June 10, "Grob Aircraft targets 181 trainers for the IAF: eyes HALs share of 106 basic trainers"

The Beechcraft press release is replicated below:

Beechcraft T-6C Trainer to Demonstrate Proven Capabilities during Indian Air Force Field Evaluation Trials

WICHITA, Kan. (Oct. 5, 2010)  Hawker Beechcraft Corporation (HBC) today announced its Beechcraft T-6C military trainer is scheduled for evaluation by the Indian Air Force (IAF) in field evaluation trials beginning Oct. 11 at the Air Force Station Jamnagar in India. HBC is vying for a contract that specifies an initial purchase of 75 aircraft and options for follow-on orders that could eventually exceed 100 aircraft. A decision on the contract is anticipated in the coming months.

The T-6C offers the Indian Air Force the worlds most proven and cost-effective training system available, said Jim Maslowski, HBC president, U.S. and International Government Business. It accommodates instruction in instrument flight procedures and basic aerial maneuvers and, including its predecessors the T-6A and T-6B, has accounted for more than 640 deliveries worldwide.

The T-6C is being considered as a replacement for the IAFs HPT-32 Deepak 2 trainer. The evaluations will be conducted over five days and consist of flights by IAF test and instructor pilots. HBC will also demonstrate the T-6Cs maintainability as part of the evaluation.

The T-6C aircraft features an integrated glass cockpit and advanced avionics suite that greatly expands advanced training opportunities, including a Head-Up Display, Up Front Control Panel, three Multifunction Displays and Hands-On Throttle and Stick. With its hard point wing, it can accommodate external fuel tanks and the systems and capabilities of todays front-line strike fighter aircraft, while retaining all the inherent training and flying characteristics that have made the T-6 the most successful primary trainer in the world.

The Beechcraft T-6 delivers an outstanding training capability that is appropriate for most basic introductory flight training through more challenging and complex advanced training missions. To date, it has been used to train pilots from approximately 20 different countries.

Deliveries of the T-6 began in 2000 after the aircraft was initially selected to fill the Joint Primary Aircraft Training System role for the U.S. Air Force and the U.S. Navy. Since then, additional military programs worldwide, including NATO Flying Training in Canada, the Hellenic Air Force of Greece, the Israeli Air Force, the Iraqi Air Force and the Royal Moroccan Air Force, have chosen the T-6 as their primary trainers.

Broadsword: First shots fired in IAF trainer aircraft procurement contest


----------



## SpArK

*BRAHMOS felicitates IAF on 78th Air Force Day​*





NEW DELHI (BNS): The Indian Air Force (IAF) will be celebrating its 78th anniversary on Friday with breathtaking display of air power, at Air Force Station Hindon.

From 1932 till date, the IAF has evolved into the world's fourth largest and sees its area of operations extending far beyond the country's boundaries - from the Strait of Hormuz in the west to the Strait of Malacca and beyond in the east.

Apart from other operational capability building measures, one of the most significant action on part of IAF has been, the induction of BRAHMOS weapon system in its inventory.

The air-launched version of this supersonic cruise missile is in progress and soon IAF's multirole Su-30MKI fighters will be armed with BRAHMOS.

These two deadly combinations of land-attack version and air-version are bound to prove a force multiplier for the Air Force.

Indian Navy and Army have already inducted BRAHMOS cruise missiles.

The BRAHMOS missile jointly developed by India's DRDO and Russia's NPO Mashinostroyeniya and produced by New Delhi-based BrahMos Aerospace JV has a range of 290 km and can carry a conventional warhead of up to 300 kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## RPK

*IAF Showcases Impressive Parade, Air Show on Air Force Day 
Air Chief Awards Presidential Awards, Unit Citations *

The Indian Air Force (IAF) celebrated its 78th anniversary today. A ceremonial Air Force Day Parade (AFDP) was held at the airbase in Hindan, near Ghaziabad commemorating the occasion. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik reviewed the grand parade. The impressive parade was led by Group Captain PK Vohra. 



The Air Force Day Parade is conducted every year to publicly pledge the continued dedication of the IAF in its service to the nation and to reassure all countrymen of its vitality and preparedness. The Air Force Day is celebrated to mark the significance of the Day (October 8, 1932) when the Act to establish the IAF came into effect. Significantly, this day also marks the commissioning of the first six IAF Officers. 





The Air Chief presented 25 Vayu Sena Medals (VM) including nine for gallantry and 30 Vishisht Seva Medals (VSM) on behalf of the President of India, at an Investiture Ceremony held at the parade. He also awarded citations to four air force units &#8211; Helicopter Training School (HTS), No. 48 Squadron, No. 3004 Squadron and No. 27 Squadron, for excellence in performance. 





The proceedings began with air warriors descending from the sky with the IAF and Akashganga flags carried by sky divers of IAF&#8217;s sky diving team. Later, the Air Warrior Drill Team and a breathtaking air show, showcased the capabilities of the IAF. The celebration culminated with a scintillating display by the Sarang Helicopter Aerobatic Team and the Surya Kiran Aerobatic Team. 





The backdrop at every AFDP remains an eye-stopper, and was equally impressive this year. Depicting &#8220;Aerospace Power&#8221;, emblazoned crests of the seven IAF commands with Himalayan Eagles were embellished alongside pictures of AWACS, Brahmos, C-130J military transport aircraft, CARTO SAT 2 B satellite, fighter aircraft and attack helicopters. The flanks on either side of the centre of the backdrop displayed snapshots of the varied fleet of IAF in action during various missions, including participation in international exercises with friendly nations and relief missions demonstrating all of IAF&#8217;s capabilities. 





The static display of some IAF aircraft and arsenal provided glimpse of the IAF&#8217;s awesome lethal strike capability. The equipment on display included Brahmos land attack supersonic cruise missile, MiG-29 air superiority fighter aircraft, MI-17 1V medium lift helicopter, Dornier transport aircraft, HAWK MK 132, Advanced Jet Trainer, Mirage-2000, Jaguar DPSA (Deep Penetration Strike Aircraft), MiG - 21 Bison, Sukhoi-30 MKI aircraft and Transporter and Loading Vehicles (TLVs) for the Pechora missile.



The participating aircraft in the air display included Mi-17 and Mi-35 helicopters, Dornier, Avro, AN-32 Transport aircraft,while the fighter included Jaguars, Mig-21 Bis, Mig-29, Mirage-2000 and Su-30 MKIs. The show-stoppers as always were the four-helicopter display by Sarang team in Advanced Light Helicopters and the nine-aircraft Suryakiran Aerobatic Team in Kiran jet trainers. 





CHIEF OF THE AIR STAFF CITATIONS



HELICOPTER TRAINING SCHOOL



Helicopter Training School (HTS) is the alma mater of all helicopter pilots of the Indian Air Force. The humble origins of this premier school dates back to 02 Apr 62, when it was raised at Palam, with a modest strength of two trainees and two Bell-47 helicopters. The school has ever since evolved in stature and capabilities and today nearly a 100 trainees pass out of its portals every year, HTS also holds the privilege of being the largest helicopter unit of the Indian Armed Forces. The unit, ever since its inception, has been at the forefront rendering aid to Civil Authority in the southern central peninsula. It has rendered yeomen service by ensuring timely help during the unprecedented floods that affected Kurnool district last year. The air warriors of Helicopter Training School have shown their grit, determination, professionalism and most importantly, empathy for our countrymen in need. The unit has always reacted proactively and instantly, whenever called upon. Be it cyclone relief ops in Sri Lanka in 1978 and in AP in 1979 and 1990 or flood relief ops in 1980, 1984, 1986, 1989, 2000, 2005, 2009 or for that matter, earthquake relief ops in Latur area in 1993. In the 30 odd years since its move to Hakimpet, HTS has flown a staggering 856 hours in 986 sorties as aid to civil authority. In these missions 3, 73, 662 lbs of relief material has been dropped and 326 souls have been airlifted/winched to safety.



For the highest levels of professionalism, dedication and untiring efforts in the face of the most challenging environments, Helicopter Training School is awarded the Unit Citation by the CAS.



NUMBER 48 SQUADRON, AF



Number 48 Sqn, AF was raised on 19 Nov 1959, at Barrackpore and has served in all operational commands of the Indian Air Force. The Sqn has operated Dakotas, Packetts, and AN-32 aircraft. The Dakotas of the unit were the aerial lifeline in NEFA till they were eventually replaced by the Packett aircraft. The squadron was re-equipped with the AN-32 aircraft and moved to its present location, Chandigarh in 1986. Since then it has formed an aerial bridge for the Indian Forces in J&K sector across the Himalayan Ranges. Other than regular air landing and air drop missions in Siachen glacier, Karakoram ranges, Indus and Shyok valleys, the Sqn has been undertaking air landing operations to Kargil ALG (advanced landing grounds) as well towards Ops Sadbhavna. In a quest to enhance the operational capability, successful night landings were carried out at Leh and Thoise airfields in July 96 and May 2000 respectively. The Sqn has participated and contributed towards counter insurgency, counter terrorist Ops and aid to civil authorities consistently in all sectors of the country 



In the year 2008, the sqn displayed exceptional professionalism and grit by reactivating Daulat Beg Oldie (DBO), the world&#8217;s highest ALG after a gap of nearly four decades. Regular ops to DBO ALG have been sustained since, contributing to IAF&#8217;s potential and morale for the Army troops. The Squadron has also successfully carried out trial landings at Fukche and Nyoma ALGs, located close to the Indo China Border. On 30 Oct 2009, the Sqn achieved another milestone when it carried out a company level para drop in a three aircraft formation at Nyoma DZ. The Sqn has proved its worth in overseas missions like &#8216;Op Pawan&#8217;, &#8216;Op Cactus&#8217; and Kabul relief ops. The unit was also selected to participate in the prestigious Zhuhai international air show in China in the year 2008. The sqn was awarded the Presidential Colours by the Hon&#8217;ble President of India on 15 Feb 07. 



For consistently setting exceptionally high professional standards, unstinting sincerity of purpose and execution of all assigned tasks with selfless devotion and steadfast dedication to service, 48 Squadron, Air Force is granted the Chief of Air Staff Unit Citation for the year 2010.







3004 SQUADRON, AF 



3004 Sqn was formed on the 20 Sep 2004 at Nalia with the designated task of carrying out intelligence through surveillance and Reconnaissance within the Kutch sector. In the course of its duties the squadron has been a source of real time imagery and intelligence of incursions into the Indian Territory which has been instrumental in countering and checking infiltrations. The sqn has assisted the Indian Army, Navy, Coast Guard and BSF in various missions. The squadron has also successfully flown a single continuous mission of 34 hours duration, a record with no parallel till date.



For its sustained good performance along the Line of Control in checking and preventing infiltration and related enemy actions thereby bringing laurels to the IAF Number 3004 Squadron is awarded the citation by Chief of Air Staff. 



For achievements in operational roles, 3004 Squadron is awarded the Citation by Chief of Air Staff. 



NO. 27 SQUADRON, AF



Number 27 squadron, the &#8220;Flaming Arrows&#8221;, was formed at Adampur on 15 Feb 1957. The squadron took part in &#8216;Operation Vijay&#8217; for the liberation of Goa in 1960 and also took part in the1965 and 1971 Indo-Pak conflicts. The squadron was the first to be deployed at Leh during Op Meghdoot with Hunter aircraft in 1984. It was re-equipped with Jaguars in January 1985 with deep penetration strike and EW roles. It took part in Operation Safed sagar in Kargil sector in Jul 1999. The Sqn was the first to be deployed for Op Parakram on 16 Dec 2001. The Squadron initiated a new era of strategic reach for the IAF by being the first to carry out AAR (air-to-air refuelling) with IL-78 Flight Refueling Aircraft in March 2003.



In Oct 2009, the Squadron participated and excelled in the international exercise, &#8216;Ex Eastern Bridge&#8217; with the Royal Air Force of Oman (RAFO) at Thumrait Air Force Base in Oman undertaking joint missions with the RAFO Jaguars and F-16 aircraft and achieved 38 out of 40 direct hits. The squadron also flew more missions in the exercise than the two Jaguar squadrons and one F-16 squadron of RAFO while maintaining 100&#37; serviceability.



In Dec 2009, the squadron was deployed at Jaisalmer for Ex-Shock Effect. For the first time in the history of Jaguar aircraft, twenty 1000 lbs bombs were dropped successfully in one detail on the very first day of the exercise. Followed by this, in April 2010, the squadron participated in Ex-Abhyas where it accomplished all the assigned missions with 100% mission launch and serviceability throughout the exercise. The squadron has continuously performed all the assigned tasks with utmost precision, professionalism and dedication bringing laurels to the IAF in all their endeavours. 



For achievements in operational roles, Number 27 Squadron, AF is awarded the Citation by Chief of the Air Staff. 


PIB Press Release


----------



## SpArK

*Indian Air Force Day 2010 At AFS Hindan*






Su-30 MKI​


----------



## SpArK

*Mirage-2000H*







*SEPECAT Jaguar*​


----------



## SpArK

*Pechora SAM*​






*C-130J on IAF Poster*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## redpearl75

*Security scenario alarming, says IAF chief*

HINDON (Ghaziabad): IAF chief P V Naik on Friday described the current security scenario in India's neighbourhood as a "volcano" that may erupt anytime and asked the air warriors to be prepared to meet both internal and external challenges. 

"Current security scenario is like a volcano and may test your skills anytime without warning. These times require swift action," Naik said addressing the Air Force Day parade here. 

The Air Chief Marshal said that operational preparedness was the key to meet the complex and intensive threat with "speed of response, flexibility and precision". 

Noting that the Air Force would turn itself into a potent aerospace power within the next five to seven years, he said the future inductions such as the 126 MMRCA, flight refuelling aircraft, AWACS and other platforms would pose technological challenges that need to be met by imbibing new skills. 

Pointing out that the new communication network, ASNET, had changed the way the Air Force conducts its operations, Naik said the Air Force was moving quickly to become a network centric aerospace power. 

"We have the responsibility to absorb the new technology and operate all systems effectively to secure, protect and to preserve Air Force's ground and air assets with diligence and utmost prudence," Naik said. 

Later, interacting with the media, Naik said he had described the security situation as "volcanic" because it was not known when it would erupt. 

On modernisation and new acquisitions, the Air Force Chief said that the MMRCA and fifth generation fighter aircraft (FGFA) that would join the fleet in the next decade, would help the IAF meet the national aspirations. 

Asked about the FGFA, Naik said he expected it to be inducted in the Air Force by 2017 and equated it with the F-22 Raptor of the US Air Force which is already operational. 

"I wish I could join the Air Force again to fly these modern aircraft," added Naik, who will reach superannuation next year.


----------



## sancho

*Indian Air Force Celebrates 78th Anniversary *


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redpearl75

*India jets order boosts ailing Russian defence industry*

MOSCOW: Russia's ailing defence industry has received one of its biggest boosts in years with a huge fighter jet deal with India, but much of the sector remains stuck in a Soviet-era time warp, analysts said. 

India announced Wednesday it planned to buy up to 300 fifth-generation stealth fighters that would be jointly developed with Russia in a deal that may be worth up to USD 30 billion (22 billion euros). 

Last year's record arms sales helped mask systemic troubles in Russia's defence industry that have pushed even the Russian military to seek hardware abroad in its drive to overhaul outdated weaponry. 

"Russia needs the Indian money like it needs air to accelerate the production of fighter jets for its own military," said Ruslan Pukhov, head of Moscow-based Centre for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies ( CAST). 

"It's not only good but revolutionary news." The deal is the biggest ever for India -- one of Russia's top three arms buyers -- and crowned two years of growing defence bookings for Russia that will ensure a steady revenue in the coming years. 

But Russia has struggled to innovate technologies to meet the needs of modern warfare and is relying excessively on a few high-performing refurbished Soviet-era models, which form the bulk of its arms sales. 

President Dmitry Medvedev lashed out at the "poor" state of the industry last month, as the defence ministry announced it was tripling its procurements budget over the next decade, bucking global trends. 

Defence Minister Anatoly Serdyukov stressed Russia would not hesitate to spend the allotted 19 trillion rubles (USD 613 billion) on imported arms where Russian makes "did not meet the required standards." 

"Our producers want to issue outdated models, but we don't want to buy them," Serdyukov told the weekly Russian Newsweek. 

The world's second-largest arms supplier has been in talks with France to buy its Mistral-class warships in what would be its first ever purchase of hardware from a NATO member. 

The planned procurements are part of a massive military reform that gained speed after Russia's 2008 war with Georgia showed the need to drop its Cold War-style structure to ready for modern-day, irregular warfare. 

"Overall the situation in the defence industry is very negative and not consistent: It needs to be diversified," military expert Konstantin Makienko said.


----------



## redpearl75

Can anybody tell me what's the current SAM capability of Indian defense... What are the latest procurement and all... I know it but still want to correct myself on that... Thanks in advance....


----------



## Big Bang

redpearl75 said:


> Can anybody tell me what's the current SAM capability of Indian defense... What are the latest procurement and all... I know it but still want to correct myself on that... Thanks in advance....



Around 8 Squadron of Akash Missiles ordered, and we Operate S-125 Pechora and 9K33 Osa SAMS , And Even S-300 But its More Of Anti-Tactical Ballistic Missile (ATBM) ... With the Induction Of Akash Our Air defense would be even stronger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redpearl75

Well thanks for that info... I though of something more anyways we do have the Advanced Air Defence (AAD)/Ashwin Ballistic Missile Interceptor under development as well also Prithvi Air Defence (PAD) / Pradyumna Ballistic Missile Interceptor is under development... 

The Prithvi Air Defence (PAD) is an anti-ballistic missile developed to intercept incoming ballistic missiles outside of the atmosphere (exo-atmospheric). Based on the Prithvi missile, PAD is a two stage missile with a maximum interception altitude of 80 km (50 mi). Whereas Advanced Air Defence (AAD) is an anti-ballistic missile designed to intercept incoming ballistic missiles in the endo-atmosphere at an altitude of 30 km (19 mi). 

Sounds good to me... So far all the tests have been successfull.....


----------



## redpearl75

*IAF&#8217;s Surya Kirans to fly Hawk&#8217;s*

Surya Kiran, the acrobatic team of Indian Air force is all set to fly the British Hawk. Back in 2006, Wing Commander Sandeep Bansal, who commanded the Surya Kiran team had said that they were looking forward to get the HAL built Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT &#8211; 36) by 2008 and the British Hawk.

HAL non delivery schedules have kicked in for IJT-36 which is till under developmental flights and had been delayed due to engine AL-55I, a crash land technical issues. The first IJT-36s was supposed to be delivered in 2006-07. HAL already has an order for 12 Limited Series Production aircraft for Surya Kiran team and a further order for 60 production aircraft.

IAF has begun the process of converting Surya Kirans to the Hawks and the team has already been testing it. Surya Kirans will 2-3 years to completely shift to the Hawks aircraft. The Kiran MkII scheduled to be retired in another five years.


----------



## redpearl75

*IAF strengthening its ground assets: Air chief *

New Delhi: The Indian Air Force (IAF) is upgrading and modernising its existing airfields and bases - rather than creating new ones - with the latest and ultra-modern communications, radar, aircraft landing systems and defensive shields, its top commander says. 

A project, designated Modernisation of Airfield Infrastructure (MAFI), was already under way and airfields all over the country would be activated and upgraded, the IAF chief, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik, told India Strategic defence magazine (..:: India Strategic ::.. Home Page: The authoritative monthly on Defence and Strategic Affairs.) in an interview. 


India has a total of 428 airbases, airports and airfields, most of them decades old as they were built by the British during World War II from the Himalayan border regions to India's island territories. Many of these airfields have been lying unused or disused. 

The idea is to utilise these assets by various types of aircraft in the IAF's inventory - transports and combat jets included. India is acquiring the heavy-lift C17 Globemaster-III and medium-lift C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft, both of which can operate from short, football ground sized airstrips, obviously in line with the MAFI project. 

They would not however be permanent homes for aircraft but as and when required, aircraft and helicopters can be moved there. 

All the airfields and airbases would be covered by the IAF's secure intranet, called AFNET or Air Force Net. 


Some of the airports are operated by the Airports Authority of India (AAI) for international and domestic operations, but most of them are under the control of the IAF, although 28 of them like Pune and Chandigarh have been opened to civilian traffic. 

The plan to develop the airfields was drawn about 10 years ago. The cost estimated then was Rs 15,000 crore (USD 3.5billion) but this will have considerably gone up now, due to both price escalations and the requirement for newer equipment with higher technology levels as also for emergencies like the 26/11 Mumbai terror attack. 

To ensure that aircraft can operate safely, the minimum Category-II landing systems have to be installed at these airbases and airfields, as well as a network or radars and anti-aircraft missiles. Details were not available but Naik said that the vendor to execute the project had been identified and that discussions were in the final stage to fix the costs. 

"The MAFI project aims to modernise all the navigational aids at our airfields. The project is in CNC (commercial negotiations) stage. The vendor for the project has been identified. Various air bases across the country have been earmarked for installation of Cat-II airfield lighting system and upgradation of navigational aids, as part of the MAFI project," he said. 

It is understood that wherever possible, depending on the length of the runways and terrain, particularly in the Himalayan border regions, these airfields would be made capable for combat jet operations, although they might not necessarily be based there. 

The IAF does not, in any case, have many high-altitude capable combat aircraft in its inventory, except the Sukhoi SU-30 MKIs whose engines have been tweaked for high-altitude takeoffs and landings. 

Besides, more than half of the IAF's combat fleet, with the exception of the MiG-29, is marked for phase-out in the coming years, including both the MiG 21-Bis and the MiG-27. 


The upgradation would include the airfields in the islands, including Andaman & Nicobar and Lakshdweep, where only the Car Nicobar airfield is certified for fighter jet operations. In many places though, surrounding hills and the length of the airstrips, particularly in the Himalayan valleys, would impose barriers on the desired capability. 

Besides the latest instrument landing systems (ILS) like the Cat-II lighting, which allows an aircraft to land with a visibility of 400 metres, an airbase or an airfield will also need modern surveillance radars, distance measuring equipment and communication aids to intercept and communicate with civilian traffic and IFF (identification friend or foe) system. 

Connectivity with the naval and Army assets, both ground-based and aerial, is a requirement and something already being implemented. 

Then, all the airbases or airfields would have to be made impenetrable by any enemy, which means all-round or 360 degrees surveillance and missile attack capability. 

Air defence is admittedly very weak, and Naik said that due attention was being paid with the acquisition of short and medium range Israeli Spyder and indigenous Akash surface-to-air (SAM) missiles. 

India's state-run Bharat Electronics Ltd has been contracted to deliver several squadrons of the all-weather 24x7 Akash missiles by 2012. 

IANS 


New Delhi: The Indian Air Force (IAF) is upgrading and modernising its existing airfields and bases - rather than creating new ones - with the latest and ultra-modern communications, radar, aircraft landing systems and defensive shields, its top commander says. 

A project, designated Modernisation of Airfield Infrastructure (MAFI), was already under way and airfields all over the country would be activated and upgraded, the IAF chief, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik, told India Strategic defence magazine (..:: India Strategic ::.. Home Page: The authoritative monthly on Defence and Strategic Affairs.) in an interview. 


India has a total of 428 airbases, airports and airfields, most of them decades old as they were built by the British during World War II from the Himalayan border regions to India's island territories. Many of these airfields have been lying unused or disused. 

The idea is to utilise these assets by various types of aircraft in the IAF's inventory - transports and combat jets included. India is acquiring the heavy-lift C17 Globemaster-III and medium-lift C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft, both of which can operate from short, football ground sized airstrips, obviously in line with the MAFI project. 

They would not however be permanent homes for aircraft but as and when required, aircraft and helicopters can be moved there. 

All the airfields and airbases would be covered by the IAF's secure intranet, called AFNET or Air Force Net. 


Some of the airports are operated by the Airports Authority of India (AAI) for international and domestic operations, but most of them are under the control of the IAF, although 28 of them like Pune and Chandigarh have been opened to civilian traffic. 

The plan to develop the airfields was drawn about 10 years ago. The cost estimated then was Rs 15,000 crore (USD 3.5billion) but this will have considerably gone up now, due to both price escalations and the requirement for newer equipment with higher technology levels as also for emergencies like the 26/11 Mumbai terror attack. 

To ensure that aircraft can operate safely, the minimum Category-II landing systems have to be installed at these airbases and airfields, as well as a network or radars and anti-aircraft missiles. Details were not available but Naik said that the vendor to execute the project had been identified and that discussions were in the final stage to fix the costs. 

"The MAFI project aims to modernise all the navigational aids at our airfields. The project is in CNC (commercial negotiations) stage. The vendor for the project has been identified. Various air bases across the country have been earmarked for installation of Cat-II airfield lighting system and upgradation of navigational aids, as part of the MAFI project," he said. 

It is understood that wherever possible, depending on the length of the runways and terrain, particularly in the Himalayan border regions, these airfields would be made capable for combat jet operations, although they might not necessarily be based there. 

The IAF does not, in any case, have many high-altitude capable combat aircraft in its inventory, except the Sukhoi SU-30 MKIs whose engines have been tweaked for high-altitude takeoffs and landings. 

Besides, more than half of the IAF's combat fleet, with the exception of the MiG-29, is marked for phase-out in the coming years, including both the MiG 21-Bis and the MiG-27. 

The upgradation would include the airfields in the islands, including Andaman & Nicobar and Lakshdweep, where only the Car Nicobar airfield is certified for fighter jet operations. In many places though, surrounding hills and the length of the airstrips, particularly in the Himalayan valleys, would impose barriers on the desired capability. 

Besides the latest instrument landing systems (ILS) like the Cat-II lighting, which allows an aircraft to land with a visibility of 400 metres, an airbase or an airfield will also need modern surveillance radars, distance measuring equipment and communication aids to intercept and communicate with civilian traffic and IFF (identification friend or foe) system. 

Connectivity with the naval and Army assets, both ground-based and aerial, is a requirement and something already being implemented. 

Then, all the airbases or airfields would have to be made impenetrable by any enemy, which means all-round or 360 degrees surveillance and missile attack capability. 

Air defence is admittedly very weak, and Naik said that due attention was being paid with the acquisition of short and medium range Israeli Spyder and indigenous Akash surface-to-air (SAM) missiles. 

India's state-run Bharat Electronics Ltd has been contracted to deliver several squadrons of the all-weather 24x7 Akash missiles by 2012. 

The upgradation would include the airfields in the islands, including Andaman & Nicobar and Lakshdweep, where only the Car Nicobar airfield is certified for fighter jet operations. In many places though, surrounding hills and the length of the airstrips, particularly in the Himalayan valleys, would impose barriers on the desired capability. 

Besides the latest instrument landing systems (ILS) like the Cat-II lighting, which allows an aircraft to land with a visibility of 400 metres, an airbase or an airfield will also need modern surveillance radars, distance measuring equipment and communication aids to intercept and communicate with civilian traffic and IFF (identification friend or foe) system. 

Connectivity with the naval and Army assets, both ground-based and aerial, is a requirement and something already being implemented. 

Then, all the airbases or airfields would have to be made impenetrable by any enemy, which means all-round or 360 degrees surveillance and missile attack capability. 

Air defence is admittedly very weak, and Naik said that due attention was being paid with the acquisition of short and medium range Israeli Spyder and indigenous Akash surface-to-air (SAM) missiles. 

India's state-run Bharat Electronics Ltd has been contracted to deliver several squadrons of the all-weather 24x7 Akash missiles by 2012.


----------



## redpearl75

Big Bang said:


> Around 8 Squadron of Akash Missiles ordered, and we Operate S-125 Pechora and 9K33 Osa SAMS , And Even S-300 But its More Of Anti-Tactical Ballistic Missile (ATBM) ... With the Induction Of Akash Our Air defense would be even stronger



Also *Swordfish Long Range Tracking Radar* is underway...

Swordfish is an Indian Long range tracking radar specifically developed to counter ballistic missile threat. It will be a part of India's ballistic missile program. First testing of this radar was in March 2009. Main aim of the test was to validate the capabilities of the indigenously developed Swordfish Long Range Tracking Radar (LRTR). "The missile to be hit will be fired from a longer distance than it was in the earlier test. DRDO tested whether the radar could track the incoming missile from that distance or not" said a member of the project.

Swordfish is an acknowledged derivative of the Israeli Green Pine long range radar, which is the critical component of that country's Arrow missile defence system. However, it differs from the Israeli system as it employs Indian Transmit Receive modules, signal processing, computers and power supplies. It is also more powerful than the base Green Pine system and was developed to meet India's specific BMD needs

*Capabilities*

Target acquisition and fire control radar for the BMD system. 
Can Guide Exo-atmospheric interceptor missile PAD to hit its target in space at an altitude over 80 km from earth. 
The Swordfish LRTR currently has a range of 600 km (370 mi)-800 km (500 mi) km range and can spot objects as small as a cricket ball, which the DRDO plans to upgrade to 1,500 km by 2011. These may end up as entirely new designs as well. 

*Development*

More tests were conducted in 2009 to enhance the capabilities of AAD endo-atmospheric missile to intercept missiles at altitudes up to 15 km. If no issues crop up, then the tentative date for deployment is 2015.

In March 2009, India DRDO tested long-range capabilities of its indigenously developed Swordfish radar.

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

May be an old article but a little revision is of no harm... lol....


----------



## redpearl75

*India Eyes Su-30 AESA Upgrade*

India is looking at fitting its Sukhoi Su-30MKI fighters with Russian Phazotron Zhuk-AE active, electronically scanned array (AESA) radars.

The X-band radar can track 30 aerial targets in the track-while-scan mode and engage six targets simultaneously in attack mode. By 2018, the Indian air force inventory is expected to comprise around 300 Su-30MKIs.

India&#8217;s Sukhois currently use N011M passive array technology, which delivers less peak power than an AESA. The N011M also has limitations in its back-end processing and requires more maintenance. 

Defense Minister A.K. Antony recently told the Indian parliament about a proposal to upgrade the Indian air force&#8217;s Su-30 fleet. The upgrade is be carried out by Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. and Russia&#8217;s Irkutsk, the original equipment manufacturer, starting in 2012. It is likely that the order for the AESA also will be made simultaneously, as the radar will have to be integrated into most parts of the aircraft, including the navigation systems and engines.

The Su-30 entered service in India in 2000 &#8212; the purchase was approved in 1997 &#8212; and the aircraft have not been upgraded since.

AESA technology offers improved performance and reliability compared with traditional mechanically scanned array radars. India also has made it clear that having an AESA will be critical in the competition for 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA). For instance, the F-16IN is being proposed with the Northrop Grumman APG-80, while the F/A-18E/F is being bid with the Raytheon APG-78. All the other contenders have offered an AESA road map,

During the April trials for the MiG-35, the Zhuk AE test radar had a slightly smaller array than the production version would feature. The MiG-35 also is a contender in the MMRCA competition.

India would also expect to field an AESA on the fifth-generation fighter &#8212; the co-development and production effort with Russia built around the Sukhoi T-50.


Forgive if it's a repeat entry...


----------



## redpearl75

*Akash Missile Users Give Feedback To DRDO*







India&#8217;s Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO) had the opportunity to listen to Akash missile system users at a recent high-profile meeting in New Delhi.

A senior defense ministry official tells AVIATION WEEK that the deputy chiefs of the Indian army and air force, industry partners, representatives from Bharat Electronics Ltd. (BEL) and Bharat Dynamics Ltd. (BDL) all shared their concerns and expectations with DRDO on the missile system. BEL and BDL are the principal integrators for the Akash.

&#8220;The objective of this input session was to capture the aspirations, concerns and demands of the users,&#8221; the official says. &#8220;It also gave us an up-close [look] as to how the Indian industries were gearing up to meet the growing demand for the Akash. We discussed the current orders, production schedules, quality issues and cost-effectiveness.&#8221;

India also answered questions put forth by the services. &#8220;We went into the details of the number of missiles that would be produced in phases and the supply-chain management philosophies,&#8221; the official adds. &#8220;The Missile System Quality Assurance Agency explained how they would play the role of quality keepers.&#8221;

DRDO explained the design aspects of the missile system, documentation procedures and technology transfer processes. The air force already has placed orders for two squadrons of these systems, and six more are in the final stages. The army also has placed orders for two regiments.

The missile system and radars are worth Rs 23,000 core ($4-5 billion) &#8212; the biggest orders in recent times for a DRDO product. &#8220;It is the first time a home-grown tactical missile system is being ordered in large numbers by Indian users,&#8221; the official says.

Akash System photo: BEL


----------



## redpearl75

*India to launch series of military satellites*

Bangalore: India plans to launch a series of indigenously built military satellites with surveillance, imaging and navigation capabilities to keep a watch on its neighbourhood and help guide cruise missiles, a top defence scientist said on Saturday. 

"There will be a series of (defence) satellites. I cannot give you the numbers because they are classified," VK Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister, said here. 

"Each year, you will find one or two satellites going up," added the Secretary, Defence R & D and Director General of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). 

Mostly, these satellites are dedicated to different defence applications and would have payloads which are for surveillance, imaging, navigation and communication. 


"You should be able to see with very high resolution and precision the movements of troops and things like that (in the neighbourhood)," Saraswat said. "You should be able to see what are the new buildings and new facilities which have come up". 

India would be able to send data and commands through these satellites to cruise missiles. "So it will have tremendous applications", he said. 

These defence satellites would be indigenously built and launched from home soil only given the "security sensitivity", Saraswat stressed. 


"The Army, Navy and Air Force each have their own requirement and it won't be appropriate to say how many each of them would need, due to security considerations," Saraswat said. 

India has taken up development and launch of these defence satellites under its space-based surveillance programme, which has a road-map for setting up satellites for all applications for the Army, Navy and Air Force, he said. 

"Now, this road-map has been given to the Department of Space and the Department of Space is taking its own schedule for launching these satellites. We have only one Department of Space and we have huge requirements...," he said. 

Saraswat said India has already launched some satellites under this programme.


----------



## RPK

*Renovated Gnat Fighter Aircraft unveiled | | | Indian Express*


KOZHIKODE: GNAT Fighter Aircraft, which was once a showpiece of the Indian Air Force, was unveiled at S K Pottekkatt Cultural Centre here on Sunday after renovation. The fighter aircraft was rusting due to lack of proper maintenance. It was renovated by a group of retired personnel of the Indian Air Force.


Kozhikode Chapter of the Indian Air Force Association paid homage to Flying Officer Nirmaljith Singh Sekhon, who was honoured with Param Vir Chakra for his fatal defence of the Srinagar Air Base during 1971 Indo-Pak war. A family get-together of the association was also organised in which, 200 members participated. 

The group of retired IAF personnel came forward to give wings to the Gnat aircraft a few months back when they noticed the showpiece of IAF gathering dust in front of the Cultural Centre.

The work was initiated by the Kozhikode chapter of the Air Force Association. According to P M Mani, secretary of the association, it was unendurable for the ex-sentinels to witness a fighter aircraft rusting. 

Developed by Folland Company in the UK to guard their frontiers, Gnat was later brought to India by the then Defence Minister V K Krishna Menon and the then High Commissioner Vijayalakshmi Pandit. They had bought 88 Gnats Fighter Aircraft.

Later, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd started to manufacture and the aircraft won appreciation for the Indian pilots in the Indo-Pak wars in 1965 and 1971.A Sujanapal, president of SK Cultural Centre, presided over the function. N P Abdul Azeez, Zila Sainik Welfare Officer, unveiled the portrait of Nirmaljith Singh. T Radhakrishnan, Group Captain (Rtd), handed over a token amount of `10,000 to the president of SK Cultural Centre. Sgt. Karunan, president of the Kozhikode chapter of Air Force Association, Flight Lieutenant T Ramachandran Nair, warrant officers P V Asokan and Sasi Kumar were also present at the function.


----------



## SpArK

*Indian AWACS, RAF Eurofighters at Exercise Indradhanush This Month!​*






UK Air Force Exercise Indradhanush will take place at Air Force Station Kalaikunda, in West Midinapur district, West Bengal from 18 Oct 2010 till 03 Nov 2010.
This would be for the first time when RAF (Royal Air Force) Typhoons would be seen in a joint operational scenario in India. The IAF would be participating in this exercise with the Su-30 MKI, Mirage-2000, MiG-27 and Phalcon AWACS. The RAF would also be deploying its E-3D AWACS and VC-10 mid-air refuellers.
According to the Air Marshal KK Nohwar, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Air Command "Indradhanush is an opportunity for both the Air Forces to get an insight into each others operational philosophies and work cultures. This will greatly enhance the understanding of our Air Force to operate in scenario involving state of the art technologies".

In a written brief to the participating aircrew, Air Marshal LK Malhotra, Senior Air Staff Officer of the Eastern Air Command said "This exercise will prove to be a boon for both the nations to fine tune their procedures for multi-national operations, which are likely to happen with greater frequency in future. It will help fine tune tactics for large force engagements and also share each others experience to hone up the skills even more".

During Ex-Indradhanush, specific emphasis will be on exposing more IAF aircrew and controllers to missions like Large Force Engagements, and protection of High Value Aerial Assets -- roles routinely undertaken by RAF as part of coalition/expeditionary force deployment around the globe. It will be for the first time that IAF AWACS will participate in a joint AF exercise. The other novel exposure is expected to be logistical management needed to move large forces for a possible out of area contingency.

Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian AWACS, RAF Eurofighters at Exercise Indradhanush This Month!


----------



## Dash

Big Bang said:


> Around 8 Squadron of Akash Missiles ordered, and we Operate S-125 Pechora and 9K33 Osa SAMS , And Even S-300 But its More Of Anti-Tactical Ballistic Missile (ATBM) ... With the Induction Of Akash Our Air defense would be even stronger


Brother - We do not operate S-300 system. it was evaluated by us but later rejected back in 2000.

Iam sure its wiki which has goven this information


----------



## redpearl75

Indian Air Force :: Ballistic Missile Defence for India

have a look at this link for the complete Indian Missile Defence shield..


----------



## unicorn148

India has bought six S-300 batteries in August 1995 for $1 billion, probably the S-300PMU-2 version, believed to consist of 48 missiles per system. These will most likely be used in the short-range ballistic-missile defence (BMD) role against Pakistan's M-11 missiles(according to wiki)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redpearl75

*Boeing Confirms India in Talks for Purchasing Ten C-17 Globemaster III Aircraft*

In an update to their India website, Boeing confirmed our earlier report that India is negotiating the purchase of up to ten C-17 Globemaster III aircrafts. The Boeing C-17 Globemaster III is designed to fulfill military and humanitarian airlift needs well into the 21st century. A high-wing, four-engine, T-tailed aircraft with a rear-loading ramp, the C-17 can carry large combat equipment and troops or humanitarian aid across international distances directly to small austere airfields anywhere in the world.

With a payload of 164,900 pounds, the C-17 can take off from a 7,000-foot airfield, fly 2,400 nautical miles, and land on a small, austere airfield in 3,000 feet or less. The C-17 is equipped with an externally blown flap system that allows a steep, low-speed final approach and low-landing speeds for routine short-field landings. Worldwide, Boeing has delivered 220 C-17s. Boeing&#8217;s program of record with the U.S. Air Force is to design, build and deliver 223 C-17s through September, 2012. Boeing has delivered 201 C-17s to the USAF as of August, 20, 2010.

There are 19 C-17s in service with five international customers. The RAF has acquired six and will receive a seventh in December, 2010; the Royal Australian Air Force and Canadian Defence Forces have each received four C-17s. The 12-nation Strategic Airlift Capability consortium -- members of NATO and Partnership for Peace -- received its three C-17s in 2009. Qatar, the first Middle East customer to order C-17s, received two C-17s in 2009 and holds options for two more. In January, 2010, Boeing and the United Arab Emirates announced that the UAE had agreed to acquire six C-17s in 2011 and 2012. In May, 2010, Kuwait submitted a letter of request to the U.S. government regarding the acquisition of one C-17. India is currently negotiating with the U.S. government for the potential acquisition of ten C-17s.

A cockpit crew of two and one loadmaster operates the C-17, which can be refueled in flight. This cost-effective flight crew complement is made possible through the use of an advanced digital avionics system and advanced cargo systems. In the cargo compartment the C-17 can carry Army wheeled vehicles in two side-by-side rows. Three combat ready Stryker infantry-fighting vehicles comprise one deployment load. Similarly, the Army&#8217;s newest main battle tank, the M-1, can be carried.

The four engines are Pratt & Whitney PW2040 series turbofans, designated as F117-PW-100 by the Air Force, each producing 40,440 pounds of thrust. The engines are equipped with directed-flow thrust reverser's capable of deployment in flight. On the ground, a fully loaded aircraft, using engine reverser's, can back up a two-percent slope.

General Characteristics
Length: 174 feet (53.04 m)
Height at Tail: 155.1 feet (16.79 m)
Wing Span to Wingtips: 169.8 feet (51.74 m)
Cruise Speed: 0.74 &#8211; 0.77 Mach
Takeoff Field Length (Max Gross Weight): 7,740 ft. (2,359.15 m)

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## Dash

redpearl75 said:


> Indian Air Force :: Ballistic Missile Defence for India
> 
> have a look at this link for the complete Indian Missile Defence shield..


Redpearl -

It doesnt say that we have S-300 system. It says we are planning to go for these. But Iam sure we dont have these. Even Prateek cleared this some time back.


----------



## black flame

so how many C17 will india be ordering in total.......... previous and the new ones to gather................


----------



## praveen007

over all ---> 8 old + 4 new = 12 c-17 had been ordered.


----------



## Whiplash

praveen007 said:


> over all ---> 8 old + 4 new = 12 c-17 had been ordered.



I believe it's 10 + 6 = 16 total C 17s ordered.


----------



## sancho

Guys, don't get confused by all the new Boeing aircrafts! 

We have ordered 8 x P8I and it seems 4 x more are comeing = 12
There is also interest in 10 x C17 as the article at the last page confirms.


----------



## redpearl75

Dash said:


> Redpearl -
> 
> It doesnt say that we have S-300 system. It says we are planning to go for these. But Iam sure we dont have these. Even Prateek cleared this some time back.



I know that and I didn't mention it either.. My post was for everyone to check and not to prove that we have it.. S300 is yet undecided by the force and not yet officially confirmed... Even wiki says: "Still not officially acknowledged"...

As of now we have: *SA-6 Gainful*







,





*SA-8 Gecko*










And *SA-13 Gopher* or *9K35 Strela-10
*











That's all that is there in active service.... Rest are either under developement or under procurement....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redpearl75

That is what the Indian Army operates but the IAF has S-125 Neva/Pechora



and SA-8 Gecko in air defense role....


----------



## soaringphnx

Dash said:


> It doesnt say that we have S-300 system. It says we are planning to go for these. But Iam sure we dont have these. Even Prateek cleared this some time back.



Actually, there are some articles which say the IAF bought S-300s.



> Since 1995 India has been negotiating with Russia regarding purchase of the S-300, in response to Pakistan's deployment of M-11 missiles from China. In 1995 Russian Defense Deputy Minister Kokoshin offered to sell S-300 missiles during his trip to India. Following this offer Indian officials started negotiations with the Russian manufacturers, and in August 1995 the Indian Defense Secretary Nambiar went to Russia to observe tests of the missiles near Moscow. The $1 billion purchase is said to include six S-300 systems, with each combat system consisting of 48 missiles. Reportedly in June 1996 27 S-300 missiles were delivered to India.



Source: S-300PMU SA-10 GRUMBLE - Russia / Soviet Nuclear Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redpearl75

Even Wiki says: India has bought six S-300 batteries in August 1995 for $1 billion, probably the S-300PMU-2 version, believed to consist of 48 missiles per system. These will most likely be used in the short-range ballistic-missile defence (BMD) role against Pakistan's M-11 missiles.


----------



## Dash

soaringphnx said:


> Actually, there are some articles which say the IAF bought S-300s.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: S-300PMU SA-10 GRUMBLE - Russia / Soviet Nuclear Forces


This is not true, in 1995 we actually trailed, and again in 2000. We didnt buy it because of one reason.

and the reason is the missile failed in our hot climate. The whole deal was kept under wrap, and not much was officially revealed. Even I was a believer of of India having S-300, the PMU2 version however we rejected it.


----------



## sudhir007

&#2310;&#2360;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2352;&#2375;&#2342;&#2366;&#2352; ::: must watch video if you lover of IAF

Tubaah: ????? ??? ????? ???????

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## redpearl75

That's awesome bro... Thanks for sharing the same...


----------



## SpArK

Great video sudhir..


----------



## redpearl75

Makes me think of getting some more videos: Tubaah: The golden catch: India gets AWACS

Tubaah: Air Force's amazing 78th anniversary fly past

Tubaah: Rocky, Mayur at HQ of 24 squadron of Air Force (The Best)


----------



## redpearl75

Tubaah: India's first Super Hercules plane takes to the skies

is it a repeat entry...? Sorry if yes...


----------



## SpArK

_




Nishant UAV on a tarmac/bay_




It can be launched using a truck-based mobile hydropneumatic launcher.

Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: Nishant UAV On Asphalt


----------



## Trisonics

Amazing Video:



*HD Quality Vayu shakti Video 2010.mp4 
*
http://www.youtube.com/v/DItXAZfIhVY?fs=1&hl=en_US


----------



## soaringphnx

Self Delete...


----------



## soaringphnx

*Air Force UAV almost shot down at CWG opening!http://www.livemint.com/2010/10/15190617/When-an-Air-Force-UAV-was-almo.html?h=Bhttp://www.livemint.com/2010/10/15190617/When-an-Air-Force-UAV-was-almo.html?h=B​http://www.livemint.com/2010/10/15190617/When-an-Air-Force-UAV-was-almo.html?h=B*http://www.livemint.com/2010/10/15190617/When-an-Air-Force-UAV-was-almo.html?h=B

It was a major security scare on the day of the Commonwealth Games opening ceremony when an IAF&#8217;s Unmanned Aerial Vehicle came below the prescribed height -possibly to give its controllers a peep of the spectacle.

Sources privy to the CWG security arrangements said on Friday that an Indian Air Force&#8217;s UAV had descended below 6,000 feet on the evening of October three.

The aircraft hovered over the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium to monitor threats of terror outfit Lashker-e-Taiba using para-gliders to disrupt the spectacular ceremony.

The anti-aircraft guns, available with the Army, had been mounted atop at various high-rise buildings around the venue to meet any such threats.

It was a trying time for security personnel when the UAV came down and the guns were quickly activated as other agencies followed the standard operating procedures (SOP) to establish the identity of the flying object, the sources said.

However, the IAF stepped in immediately and informed that the UAV belonged to them and all pro-active action was put to immediate halt, they added.

Asked whether there was a technical failure in the UAV, a senior official said possibly the men manning it at the control room wanted to have a glimpse of the opening ceremony. The vehicle besides maintaining a vigil also beamed images of the spectacle live.


----------



## soaringphnx

*IAF says not inking pacts with the US will make no difference*​
The Indian Air Force on Friday said that its operational capabilities will remain unaffected in case government did not enter into certain military pacts with the US. 

"Government had asked us about our opinion on these agreements and we told them that this will not make any substantial difference to our operational capabilities," Naik said at a CII event here. 

His remarks come at a time when reports suggest that in absence of the Communication Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) and the Logistics Support Agreement (LSA), the US would be removing some of the key equipment on board the military systems being supplied to India by it. 

India is buying a number of weapon systems from the US including the C-130 J Hercules aircraft, C-17 heavylift aircraft and the ultra-light howitzers through the foreign military sales route. 

The US has been pressing India to sign these agreements for developing closer defence ties. 

The CISMOA entails the laying down of protocols for interoperability and assuring the security of communication between the armed forces of the two countries. 

Similarly, the Logistics Support Agreement (LSA) would allow the armed forces of the two countries to procure fuel and supplies from each other's facilities. 

Meanwhile, answering another query, Naik said the air force was getting simulators for all aircraft to be procured by it in future as they help in reducing the training cost.


----------



## SpArK

soaringphnx said:


> *IAF completes 4-day exercise with Greek air forcehttp://www.jpost.com/Headlines/Article.aspx?id=191439​http://www.jpost.com/Headlines/Article.aspx?id=191439*http://www.jpost.com/Headlines/Article.aspx?id=191439
> 
> Combat helicopters from the Air Force completed a four-day joint exercise with the Hellenic Air Force in Greece this week.
> 
> Eight Israeli combat helicopters - four Yanshuf (Blackhwawks) and four Apaches took part in the exercise, which included navigating around high mountains.
> 
> Security sources said the Hellenic Air Force officials hosted their Israeli counterparts warmly and courteously.
> 
> The exercise was scheduled to take place a year ago, but was delayed to the beginning of June due to bad weather. The exercise was delayed again in June because of the Gaza flotilla incident.



This is the Israeli IAF which is in news...

check again .. its not ours


----------



## soaringphnx

*Country-specific approach will lead to arms race: IAF*​

India's military development has to be capability-specific and not country-specific as such an approach would draw it into an arms race, IAF chief P V Naik said on Friday amid concerns over military build-up by Pakistan and China.

"We have to be capability specific.... We have realised that being country-specific or threat-specific will lead us into an arms race," the Air Chief Marshal said at a
CII event here.

Defence Minister A K Antony had recently said that India's neighbours were building their military capabilities at a "feverish pace" and the country has to be vigilant and prepared at all times to meet the challenge.

When asked to comment on army chief's statement terming Pakistan and China as irritants for India's security,

Naik said the military of any country looks at the entire security environment and all the factors affecting its growth and it can't have country-specific plans.

"The plans have to be capability-specific and you have to decide that in 2022, we should have a particular capability because the country would need it and you continue developing your forces on those lines," he added.

Earlier in the day, Army chief General VK Singh had described Pakistan and China as "two major irritants" for India's security and said the armed forces should ensure the country has a "substantial" conventional war capability to fight in a nuclear scenario. 

Meanwhile speaking at the event to launch the brochure for the forthcoming 'Energising Indian Aerospace: Achievements and Future Strategies' seminar, the IAF chief said efforts have been made to indigenise the aerospace sector but the
progress has been a very "restrained" one.

"It seems that it is a design that we have to be dependent on others for our needs," Naik added.

He further stated that the defence production policy is in the pipeline with the prime objective of creating a level playing field for the private industry.

Naik said the private sector should also be involved in the research and development activities.

"Private sector entrepreneurship and innovation can help augmentation of research and development base and creation of system integration capabilities," he added.

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------




BENNY said:


> This is the Israeli IAF which is in news...
> 
> check again .. its not ours



Sorry for that... post deleted...


----------



## sudhir007

http://img830.imageshack.us/i/image7qq.jpg/

http://img29.imageshack.us/i/image8al.jpg/

http://img833.imageshack.us/i/image9t.jpg/


----------



## CONNAN

*India Announces Order For Up to 345 Warplane*
St. Petersburg Times

By Derek Andersen

The St. Petersburg Times

MOSCOW &#8212; Indian Defense Minister A.K. Antony announced on Thursday that his country would make hefty purchases of military aviation produced jointly with Russia.

India will buy 45 multipurpose transport planes and 250 to 300 fighter planes, Antony said at a news conference in New Delhi after the 10th meeting of the India-Russia Intergovernmental Commission on Military-Technical Cooperation, Interfax reported.

&#8220;The next decade of military-technical cooperation between Russia and India is tied to these two joint projects,&#8221; Defense Minister Anatoly Serdyukov said at the same news conference.

The fifth-generation fighter planes will be produced by Russia&#8217;s Sukhoi and India&#8217;s National Aerospace Laboratories, it was announced. A Russian-drafted contract has already been submitted for India&#8217;s approval.

&#8220;It is too early to talk about the price of the deals,&#8221; said Konstantin Makiyenko, deputy director of the Center for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies, because the contracts would only be signed during President Dmitry Medvedev&#8217;s planned visit to India in December.

Makiyenko suggested maximum prices of $100 million for the fighter planes and $50 million for the transport planes, which could bring the value of the deal up to $32.25 billion. Economic conditions at the time of contract signing will have an impact on the price, he said.

Design of the aircraft will cost $300 million, and the first planes should be ready by 2015, Interfax reported.


----------



## marcos98

*Photo Post: Third C-130J of IAF undergoing assembly​*Angle of Attack: Photo Post: Third C-130J of IAF undergoing assembly













man , these yanks are fast.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*India, US may ink $5.8-b aircraft deal ahead of Obama&#8217;s visit​*

BANGALORE: India and the United States are close to signing their biggest defence deal so far, just ahead of President Barack Obama&#8217;s visit to India early next month. According to sources, both countries are looking to get the $5.8-billion Boeing C-17 Globemaster-III transport aircraft deal signed just before Obama&#8217;s maiden visit to the country, thereby clearing the deck for a formal announcement. 

However, in a separate twist, the deal could see India getting the ten C-17 Globemaster-III airlifters without a number of electronic systems, due to New Delhi&#8217;s steady refusal to sign two critical strategic security agreements, the Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) and the Basic Exchange and Co-operation Agreement for geo-spatial co-operation. 

*While Boeing has said that India will get the most-updated version of C-17, speculation is rife that the country has already approached Israel and France to buy the necessary equipment as an alternative. 
*: 


&#8220;The agreements don&#8217;t really matter, because India can approach Israel or France for it. But, it could get more expensive once you replace military-grade equipment with commercial-grade,&#8221; sources told ET. Recently, air chief marshal PV Naik also reiterated that the Indian Air Force&#8217;s operational capabilities will not be affected even if the country does not sign the two agreements. While negotiations are currently on at a feverish pace between the two governments, the details of the Globemaster-III agreement are yet to reach the finance minister&#8217;s office. 

Once it&#8217;s approved, it will come before the Cabinet Committee on Security, which will give the final clearance, before the deal is announced.


India, US may ink $5.8-b aircraft deal ahead of Obama&rsquo;s visit - The Economic Times


----------



## Joe Shearer

BENNY said:


> *India, US may ink $5.8-b aircraft deal ahead of Obama&#8217;s visit​*
> 
> BANGALORE: India and the United States are close to signing their biggest defence deal so far, just ahead of President Barack Obama&#8217;s visit to India early next month. According to sources, both countries are looking to get the $5.8-billion Boeing C-17 Globemaster-III transport aircraft deal signed just before Obama&#8217;s maiden visit to the country, thereby clearing the deck for a formal announcement.
> 
> However, in a separate twist, the deal could see India getting the ten C-17 Globemaster-III airlifters without a number of electronic systems, due to New Delhi&#8217;s steady refusal to sign two critical strategic security agreements, the Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) and the Basic Exchange and Co-operation Agreement for geo-spatial co-operation.
> 
> *While Boeing has said that India will get the most-updated version of C-17, speculation is rife that the country has already approached Israel and France to buy the necessary equipment as an alternative.
> *
> 
> 
> &#8220;The agreements don&#8217;t really matter, because India can approach Israel or France for it. But, *it could get more expensive once you replace military-grade equipment with commercial-grade*,&#8221; sources told ET. Recently, air chief marshal PV Naik also reiterated that the Indian Air Force&#8217;s operational capabilities will not be affected even if the country does not sign the two agreements. While negotiations are currently on at a feverish pace between the two governments, the details of the Globemaster-III agreement are yet to reach the finance minister&#8217;s office.
> 
> Once it&#8217;s approved, it will come before the Cabinet Committee on Security, which will give the final clearance, before the deal is announced.
> 
> 
> India, US may ink $5.8-b aircraft deal ahead of Obama&rsquo;s visit - The Economic Times



*it could get more expensive once you replace military-grade equipment with commercial-grade*

Are these people completely out of their f***ing minds?


----------



## sudhir007

India To Sign Mirage Upgrade Deal

After years of vacillation and wrangling, India is now set to sign a $2-billion deal with Dassault to upgrade 51 aging Mirage 2000 fighters to the 2000-5 standard.

The deal is expected to be signed Dec. 6 when French President Nicolas Sarkozy visits India. Ahead of Sarkozy&#8217;s trip, Adm. Edouard Guillaud, French chief of defense staff, will be in India on Oct. 23 to discuss bilateral defense cooperation.

New capabilities for the Mirage will include longer-range detection and weapon firing against multiple targets, as well as an extended operating envelope that allows for border-protection missions using two Mirages instead of six.

The multitrack RDY-3 radar to be installed in the Mirage is the same generation the French air force is using on its M-2000D, with increased range compared with the existing Doppler multifunction system.

The Mirages, which have 20 years of life left, will not receive an engine upgrade. However, improvements in avionics, helmet-mounted displays, electronic warfare equipment, data links and mission computers will make it a multirole fighter, an official says. *Weapons will include MBDA&#8217;s MICA heat-seeking infrared (IR) missiles and MICA RFs.*

*The Mica RF has an active radar homing head, and the Mica IR has a passive IR imagery homing head, making it a stealth missile. The target coordinates are transferred from the aircraft&#8217;s sensors to the Mica before launch. Once fired, target information can be updated from the launching aircraft. In the terminal phase, the RF/IR seeker is fully responsible for target acquisition and interception.*

The Mica RF is in service with the air forces of Taiwan, Qatar, France, the United Arab Emirates and Greece. For air-to-air engagements, the Mica RF is fitted on the Mirage 2000-5, Mirage 2000-9 and Rafale aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

I thought we had already signed this deal.


----------



## CONNAN

at last


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

A GREAT NEWS IN THIS THREAD AFTER VERY LONG TIME.


----------



## sancho

Mh, nothing about Damocles pod, AASM, or more important Scalp missile. Which targeting pod are they using now and do you guess they will get new once?


----------



## Dash

sancho said:


> Mh, nothing about Damocles pod, AASM, or more important Scalp missile. Which targeting pod are they using now and do you guess they will get new once?


I think Democles POD will be in offering, Democles is already inegrated in Malaysian MKKs, so it shouldnt be a problem getting them to these Mirages.


----------



## sudhir007

Without helipad Dhruv is Rocking


----------



## kingofkings

[/IMG]






Man our MKI just looks *DEADLY* .... It's like they are givin tribute to the Monster !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kingdurgaking

kingofkings said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man our MKI just looks *DEADLY* .... It's like they are givin tribute to the Monster !!!!



also It looks cute


----------



## kish

@ kingofking ,
good pic .. thnaks


----------



## sancho

Dash said:


> I think Democles POD will be in offering, Democles is already inegrated in Malaysian MKKs, so it shouldnt be a problem getting them to these Mirages.



Of course it will be offered, just asked if we ne need to buy a new pod, or if we simply can use the older once, or litening pods from MKI/LCA.


----------



## Dash

sancho said:


> Of course it will be offered, just asked if we ne need to buy a new pod, or if we simply can use the older once, or litening pods from MKI/LCA.


Hey Sancho, from Pods I remembered on article from DID.

India&#8217;s Fighter Upgrades: Mirage 2000s to Do Without?



> Word is that the upgrade will bring India&#8217;s Mirages to the full *Mirage 2000v5 Mk 2 standard*, including a new RDY-3 radar with *greater air-air and air-ground capability, a new all-digital cockpit, and improved electronic warfare systems.* These will be tied into a joint tactical information data link system (JTIDS, usually Link 16 compatible but not always), plus helmet-mounted sights for off-bore-sight heat-seeking missiles. As part of the upgrade, the aircraft will also be equipped with MBDA&#8217;s Mica family of medium range missiles.



and Mk2 of Mirage 2000 V5 has Democles Pod.


----------



## SpArK

*Air Force Commanders Conference Begins​*




​
The second biannual Indian Air Force (IAF) Commanders Conference got underway in the Capital at Air Headquarters, today. The IAF Vice Chief, Air Officers Commanding-in-Chief (AOC-in-C) of IAFs seven Commands, Principal Staff Officers (PSOs) at Air HQ are among those attending the four-day conference.

Air Chief Marshal PV Naik addressed the Commanders and reviewed the overall progress of the IAF. Spelling out his vision for the IAF, the Air Chief elaborated on the roadmap set forth to achieve the objectives. In the context of the present day scenario, he mentioned of the threats that could manifest in unpredictable ways and the need to maintain a constant vigil to counter the threats.

Over the remaining three days, the Commanders will discuss and debate key issues encompassing IAFs operational, maintenance and administrative aspects. The IAF is vigorously pursuing its modernization plans to enhance its strategic capabilities. The conference would also witness introspection on the progress made in key spheres and outline future plans of action for the IAF.


----------



## RPK

*The Hindu : News / National : IAF-Royal Air Force joint exercise resumes*


After a two-day break, fliers of the Indian Air Force and the Royal Air Force were back in the skies on Monday as part of Indradhanush, the joint exercise between the two countries that started in the Kalaikunda Air Force Station in West Bengal's Paschim Medinipur district last week. 

&#8220;Progressing well&#8221; 

&#8220;The exercise has been progressing very well so far. None of the sorties was stopped despite bad weather conditions that were seen last week as a result of cyclonic circulations in the head bay, in northern Bay of Bengal,&#8221; said Mahesh Upasani, Chief Public Relations Office, Ministry of Defence. 

The pilots continued on their respective missions saying that the weather conditions only added to the challenge, he added. 

While pilots would continue with missions related to Large Force Engagements for now, the next phase of the exercise will begin on October 27, which includes RADAR denial, he said. 

Focus on air defence 

The missions in this exercise are focussed on air defence. 

The first phase, &#8216;Large Force Engagement,' deals with the deployment of a large number of aircraft within a limited air-space, a situation that can be a nightmare for air traffic controllers, but commonly faced in combat situations, sources said. 

Since the attack and defence aircraft come in waves, planes come into close proximity in the skies and the skills of both the fighter pilots and fighter-controller (the person manning the RADAR) are tested, they added. 
The second phase of the exercise, RADAR denial, deals with a situation when due to unforeseen circumstances, the RADAR stops functioning.


----------



## SpArK

*Indian Air Force Commanders Conference reviews preparedness*

2010-10-26 14:50:00

The four-day biannual Indian Air Force (IAF) Commanders Conference began in New Delhi on Tuesday.

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik, addressed the commanders and reviewed the overall progress of the IAF.

The commanders will discuss and debate key issues encompassing IAF's operations, maintenance and administration.

The IAF is vigorously pursuing its modernisation plans to enhance its strategic capabilities.

India is on the cusp of signing a deal with France expected to be worth over $2.1 billion for upgrading the 50 Mirage-2000 aircraft of the Indian Air Force.

The Conference, attended by the top brass, would also introspect progress made in key spheres and outline future action plans.

Apart from this, flight safety, maintenance, administrative and logistical issues will also be taken up for discussion. (ANI)


----------



## SpArK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_T0PaJrQgQ&feature=youtu.be&a




uploaded by shiv aroor


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Capt.Popeye

BENNY said:


>



Classic "Journalist-speak". Now the C-130s will "fall out of the sky", or more correctly "be shot out of the sky". Which of the existing IAF aircraft have these "specific (Make and Model) equipment". Or that the existing IAF aircraft have no comms. and IFF equipt. whatsoever. So even they stand to be shot out of the sky. Shiv, in his desire to grab eye-balls, is talking through his hat.
Reminds me of the news item (HooHaa) which appeared when one of the subs collided with another, while coming alongside in Bombay.
Some Journalists when writing about technical subjects end up like "the ignorant writing for the ignorant".


----------



## SpArK

PHOTOS: RAF Typhoons Fly With IAF Floggers At Exercise Indradhanush​

















Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: PHOTOS: RAF Typhoons Fly With IAF Floggers At Exercise Indradhanush


----------



## redpearl75

Hello guys.... was out of the site for some silly reasons... I missed it so much...


----------



## CONNAN

*got the text article for the title US strips IAF plane*

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/site/Story/118036/India/us-strips-iaf-plane.html

In just over four weeks from now, the Indian Air Force (IAF) will take delivery of its first American-built C-130J Super Hercules military transport aircraft at a facility in Georgia, US. Part of a 2008 deal worth $ 964 million for six aircraft, the IAF C-130J will be the first US military aircraft India has procured in over four decades since it flew the American Douglas Dakota and Fairchild Packet in the 1960s.

But there is something amiss. *The contract document, a copy of which is with Headlines Today, reveals five specific pieces of high-end equipment, that the US has stripped from the aircraft, being sold to India. This is a direct consequence of New Delhi's reluctance to enter into a contentious technology inter- operability agreement with Washington.*

The equipment kept off the Indian aircraft includes its advanced communications equipment. The equipment includes the AN/ ARC- 222 SINCGARS combat net radio, the KV- 119 Identify Friend- Foe digital transponder, the TACTERM/ANDVT high frequency secure voice terminal, the VINSON KY- 58 secure voice module and parts of the Rockwell- Collins AN/ ARC-210(V) SATCOM transceiver.

The equipment facilitates secure, encrypted communication - facilities that would be deeply useful in covert or special forces operations. Such operations form the secondary mission profile ascribed to the C-130J in India.

The US has refused to fit these items on the Indian C-130J fleet unless India enters into a bilateral pact that the Indian military leadership is deeply suspicious about. It is called CISMOA - short for communications inter- operability and security memorandum of agreement.

Last month, defence minister A. K. Antony is understood to have told his counterpart in Washington that the agreement would not be signed any time soon - certainly not during US President Barack Obama's visit - because India was far from convinced about the benefits that would accrue to its Indian defence forces.

Strangely, even though the IAF had specifically asked for the high- technology items mentioned above, the C- 130J contract suggests that there is a chance the equipment won't be made available even if India signs the CISMOA. Referring to the stripped items, the contract says: " These items may be added when CISMOA is signed between" the US and India.

Lockheed-Martin officials indicated that the IAF C-130J configuration was frozen before the contract was signed and that there were no last- minute surprises, a point conceded by the IAF. "There could be implications for operational autonomy at play here, which is something a service as large as the Indian Air Force cannot afford," Air Marshal (retd) A. K. Singh, former commander of the IAF's Western Air Command, said. A substantial part of the IAF agrees with that view.

An extreme view is that fitting advanced communications gear on Indian aircraft, and having them governed by an agreement like CISMOA, would allow the US remote power over the equipment through satellite- relayed " kill switches" that could render equipment unusable, not to mention leaving doors open to electronic espionage.

But the IAF put on a brave face.

*"The government had asked for IAF opinion.... It [ not getting the equipment] will not make any substantial difference to our operational capability," Air Chief Marshal P. V. Naik said A section of the IAF, however, believes that if India is resolved to deepen its ties with the US, then agreements like CISMOA are simply enablers of more nuanced, meaningful exchanges in operational theatres. For now though, the armed forces are sceptical.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hulk

I think before people panic on this news, they should remember what IAK chief nayak said about this news.


----------



## redpearl75

I hope the Americans don't strip down some important components from the Hornets if it gets selected.... Can't really be sure about what's going in their minds.....


----------



## tvsram1992

redpearl75 said:


> I hope the Americans don't strip down some important components from the Hornets if it gets selected.... Can't really be sure about what's going in their minds.....



americns will not definetly provide spares in case of any conflicts


----------



## tvsram1992

sudhir007 said:


> Without helipad Dhruv is Rocking



wah it rocks


----------



## cybertron

yeah der shudnt be any doubt
americans would surely strip the hornets of the communication equipments unless india signs the agreement which ofcourse is not going to happen
india on the other hand dont need them since we fit comm. equips of our choice


----------



## RPK

*Railways seek IAF help for building Kashmir rail line - India - DNA*

For the first time, Railways are taking the help of Indian Air Force in construction of a important stretch between Katra and Qazigund in the prestigious Kashmir rail link project.

According to Northern Railway, work between ***** and Sangaldan was stuck for more than a year as it was getting difficult to transport construction material for laying the tracks. Besides, in normal course, road construction will take three to four years.

To expedite the construction of road, which is key to building to the rail link, the help of IAF is being taken.

"We sought the help of Air Force in airlifting the construction materials like dippers, excavators to the construction site and the airlifting has already started," a senior Northern Railway official said.

The Katra-Qazigund section of the Udhampur-Srinagar-Baramulla rail link project is one of the toughest stretches without any road access.

Railways have already constructed 260km of road network to built 130km of railway line.

The objective is to move the transportation material and workers to the construction site.

As it was getting too difficult for the Railways to carry out work between Reasi and *****, the construction work was stopped since July 2008.


----------



## redpearl75

Going for American jets is like going inside a dark room hoping to find the light switch.. MRCA should be dealt with the utmost seriousness...


----------



## redpearl75

First setback when Austin class was delivered with out of date tech and without proper upgradation as if it was stripped dows as well, second was the recent C 130 deal, and I fear what the P-8 Poseidon will unfold about them... They simply are not at all trust worthy.. look at their allies, all suffers with the same problem..


----------



## CONNAN

Transport fleet woes force IAF to look West - The Economic Times

*Transport fleet woes force IAF to look West*


BANGALORE: Hampered by the lack of spare parts and serviceability issues, India is increasingly looking West for its military transport aircraft fleet, even as it beefs up its presence along its borders.

The military is currently served by two squadrons of the IL-76, its flagship transport aircraft, and little over a 100 medium-range airlifters, the AN-32. Even as its northern neighbours, China and Pakistan, step up their aggressive posturing, the country is facing a serious shortfall of airlifters.

&#8220;We need to have more aircraft, considering the amount of troop movement that is happening, and more importantly, those expected to take place at our borders. While we do have the IL-76 and the AN-32, it may not be enough,&#8221; air marshal (retd) BU Chengappa pointed out.

The serviceability of the IL-76 has also been called into question. Since the aircraft is manufactured in Uzbekistan , there is a constant lack of spare parts, adding to IAF woes. &#8220;The spares availability of the IL-76 is not good. We have to get them from Russia , and that takes a lot of time, and additionally, they are not easily available. Secondly, it is not economically viable to set up an overhauling facility for the IL-76 in India. So, it is not the best situation to be in,&#8221; Mr Chengappa said.

Over the last two years, New Delhi has been increasing its military presence along its borders with China and Pakistan, with several underutilised airfields in the process of being upgraded.

&#8220;The Rs 1,000-crore Modernisation of Airfield Infrastructure plan has been formulated to ensure that a huge number of IAF bases are equipped to handle not just the Sukhoi-30 MKI combat aircraft, but also our transport aircraft,&#8221; said air commodore (retd) Jasjit Singh, who heads the New Delhi-based Centre for Air Studies, a major think tank for the IAF.

Since 2001, the Chinese have been putting finishing touches on their version of the Lockheed Martin C-130 J, the Shaanxi Y-9, while rumour also abound that it plans to start manufacturing a 200-tonne airlifter, based on the IL-76 design.

India&#8217;s refusal to sign three strategic agreements with the United States could see it receiving its muchrequired military transport aircraft from the US, shorn of critical electronic systems, a situation that could hamper its border defences. The six Lockheed Martin C-130 J Super Hercules aircraft purchased by the country in 2008, and to be delivered in January 2011, will be delivered without, roughly, five communication interfaces, due to the country refusing to sign the agreements.

New Delhi&#8217;s position, shaped largely by the hardball stand adopted by the IAF, has found a great deal of support amongst the country&#8217;s defence personnel and analysts, who argue that the strategic agreements, Communication Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) and Logistics Supply Agreement (LSA), infringe on its military sovereignty.


----------



## RPK

*NCC Air Wing unit in Kochi may be delayed | | | Indian Express*


THIRUVANATHAPURAM: The National Cadet Corps (Air Wing) dream of opening its second unit in the state in Kochi is likely to be realised only by the next academic year.


NCC Air Wing officials have identified the college that will accommodate the Air Wing in Kochi. It has also completed other formalities in connection with the formation of the new wing, which is intended to attract youngsters to the Indian Air Force, NCC Air Wing officials said.

INS Garuda, the aviation wing of the Indian Navy in Kochi, which is to provide the land, is studying the proposal, according to Navy sources.

"'It may not be possible to open the new unit No 2. Air Squadron NCC at Kochi this academic year. We will probably be able to do it next year,'' a senior NCC official said. While the NCC has Army and Navy wings in educational institutions across the state, there is only one Air Wing, which is located in

Thiruvananthapuram the No. 1 Kerala Air Squadron NCC. There had been talk of opening a second unit in Kochi for some time now, and discussions were held with INS Garuda. NCC Air Wing officials and the Board of Officers had inspected the identified land.

The NCC Air Wing promises youngsters ample scope for adventure in the skies. A unique opportunity for flying gliders and microlights, the chance to attend national-level camps make it an attractive pursuit. It is also a plus when joining the IAF.


----------



## marcos98

*Russia sends 3rd AWACS plane to India​*



Russia has completed its part of a contract on the delivery of A-50 Mainstay AWACS aircraft to India, a Russian aircraft industry official said.

India ordered three A-50EI variants, developed on the basis of the Russian Il-76MD military transport plane and fitted with the Israeli-made Phalcon radar system, in 2004. The first two aircraft are already in service with the Indian air force (IAF).

"We have finished retrofitting a [third] transport plane for special tasks, and sent it to Israel in October to be fitted with electronic equipment for future delivery to India," a spokesman for the Taganrog-based Beriyev aircraft center said on Wednesday.

In many aspects, the A-50 is comparable to the E-3 Sentry of the U.S. Air Force. It is fitted with an aerial refueling system and electronic warfare equipment, and can detect targets up to 400 km (250 miles) away.

*According to the Indian media, the IAF could order two more A-50 planes from Russia and Israel in the future.*

In addition to the Russian A-50 aircraft, India has purchased eight Boeing P-81 long-range maritime reconnaissance (LRMR) aircraft from the United States, and signed a deal with Brazil to jointly integrate domestically developed AWACS systems onto three Brazilian-made Embraer-145 aircraft to be later commissioned with the Indian air force.
Russia sends 3rd AWACS plane to India | Defense | RIA Novosti


----------



## sathya

any one knows what type of indian air force air craft would be the next aircraft to get phased out ?


----------



## SpArK

*Interview with IAF Chief: We are focusing on network-centric warfare capabilities; we believe quality of HAL products will improve with entry of private players​*





Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik. Photo: IAF



The Indian Air Force turned 78 on Oct. 8, and just two weeks later the IAF held its four-day biannual Commanders Conference Oct. 26-29, touching on issues ranging from operational preparedness and philosophies to maintenance, upgrades, HR, acquisition, and administration. As part of its aggressive modernization mission, the IAF is waiting in the wings to acquire new assets and upgrade some of its fleets. We need to continuously train and evolve to become a capability-based force. We are honing our skills in cyberwarfare and concentrating on building network-centric warfare capabilities to boost our combat efficacy, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik tells Aviation Weeks Senior Aerospace and Defense Correspondent (India) Anantha Krishnan M. during the India Thought Leader (ITL) interview series. This interview mainly focuses on IAFs philosophies toward its air warriors, support for homegrown projects and readiness to take on future challenges.



*AW: IAF has grown one more year old this October. What are the challenges the air warriors will face in the next 5-10 years?*




> P.V.N.: I would say that the IAF has matured one more year. And this maturity is accentuated in the way we continue to evolve our warfighting doctrines and training methodologies, with a greater emphasis on harnessing the potential of human resources to achieve our objectives. Air warriors in the IAF are alive to the ever-changing strategic environment. As you know, we have embarked upon an all-round modernization plan which aims to replenish our fleets, upgrade airfield infrastructure and acquire modern radars and weapon systems. Therefore, one of the major challenges is the co-habitation factor  that of maintaining the existing fleet and, at the same time, assimilating the modern technologies coming our way. We are fortunate to have a highly professional HR pool  one which is rich in exposure and has demonstrated a great deal of adaptability in absorbing modern technologies. We are also honing our skills in cyberwarfare and concentrating on building network-centric warfare capabilities to boost our combat efficacy. In a nutshell, we will need to continuously train and evolve to become a capability-based force, one which is more than capable to meet all the challenges of the future.



*AW: Often we read media reports and comments being made by 
senior IAF officials about the depleted squadron strength of IAF. What are the quick steps that need to be taken to strengthen the IAF?*



> P.V.N.: Its a known fact that the IAFs fighter fleet is depleting due to phasing out of MiG-21 and MiG-23 aircraft. Both these aircraft served us well. Even the strength of the MiG-27s has been reduced to half the original. While technological obsolescence is an inevitable phenomenon, there is a need for concurrent replenishment of our combat inventory. As you are aware, the Light Combat Aircraft project has overshot production time frames. The MMRCA would take at least 4 years to fully fructify. However, it would be unwise to base our combat efficacy solely on classical numerology  that of having the required numbers. New squadrons of Su-30 MKI are being raised and midlife upgrades of [the] Jaguar, Mirage-2000 and MiG-29 fleets [are] on the anvil to improve our combat effectiveness. The induction of force multipliers like FRAs and AWACS has enhanced our combat effectiveness. So while depleting strength is a concern, it is equally true that we have maintained our combat edge through new inductions and upgrades and the IAF is fully capable today of thwarting any threat.




Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Interview with IAF Chief: We are focusing on network-centric warfare capabilities; we believe quality of HAL products will improve with entry of private players


----------



## SpArK

contnd...


*AW: The Defense Research and Development Organization chief commented on Technology Day that the armed forces must back homegrown efforts and not look outside India every time. Do you think India has reached a stage to achieve self-reliance in defense? As the head of IAF, what are your suggestions that could bring down time and most overruns associated with some of our indigenous programs?
*




> P.V.N.: The IAF has been at the forefront of supporting indigenous development and production. Today, a major portion of our combat aircraft inventory is license-produced by HAL (Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd.). The bulk of the ancillary and maintenance equipment is procured from indigenous sources, including most of the role equipment. However, one must remember that IAFs operational capability cannot be compromised. Barring a few instances, such as our indigenous EW (electronic warfare) capabilities, what has predominantly been indigenized are low-cost, low-technology products. Most state-of-the-art systems and cutting-edge technologies are not yet available in the domestic market, and projects aimed at indigenization have long gestation periods. Hence, in order to ensure that IAFs operational capability remains at its peak, we need to see what is best for us. In the long run, it is IAFs firm conviction that Indias military power must be fully sustainable through indigenous efforts. We fully support efforts toward indigenization of our aerospace industry, which will be a major factor in enhancing our composite national power.





*AW: Tejas is finally entering the pre-IOC (initial operating capability) phase, and there seems to be a renewed energy with the ADA (Aeronautical Development Agency)-HAL. Looking ahead, what are the lessons India learned from the Tejas program? What should be done now to ensure that the program does not slip further?*





> P.V.N.: LCA is a major landmark in our aerospace industrys efforts to achieve self-reliance. Many valuable lessons encompassing various aspects of design and development of an aircraft have been learned from this project. The project required the development of state-of-the-art technology in the form of avionics and airframe, as well as engine and weapons integration to the platform. The project has witnessed a lot of interagency coordination  right from its inception, design and development, prototype production and air worthiness certification stage. I am sure these lessons will greatly benefit our future projects like Medium Transport Aircraft (MTA) and Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA). Now that ADA-HAL has the requisite technology wherewithal in this project, I do not foresee any major slippages on the LCA project, and the aircraft will be inducted in initial operational configuration in a few months time.


 

*AW: HAL has been the backbone of IAF for many decades. Do you think HALs plate is full and the company needs strong visionaries to steady the flight path, considering that almost all programs are running way behind schedule?*



> P.V.N.: HAL has always been and will continue to be the principal supplier of aircraft and support equipment for the IAF, especially in our quest for indigenization. For the last three years, almost 50%-60% of the capital budget of the IAF has been allocated to HAL for various projects. The sheer volume involved and the niche capability that HAL has acquired will ensure that its plays a lead role. The entry of the private players in the aerospace sector would only enhance our capability all round. I am sure that HAL is looking at strengthening and expanding its development and production capacity. We believe that with the entry of the private sector, the quality of HAL products will also improve.





AW: Finally, what are the essential qualities an air warrior should have to meet the challenge of the changing times?





> P.V.N.: The core values of an air warrior are sacrosanct. I am confident that my air warriors uphold the highest traditions and customs of the Indian Air Force, and while doing so, they adopt a very professional approach toward their job. Integrity and professional excellence are some of the core values that are essential in an air warrior. Our air warriors will have to continuously adapt, evolve and remain flexible while assimilating state-of-the-art technologies. In order to achieve these objectives, we have introduced a well-structured and streamlined training system aimed to ensure the grooming and all-round development of our youngsters into competent and professional air warriors.





IAF Focusing On Network-Centric Warfare Capabilities | AVIATION WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Ladakh, Nov 8: An Indian Air force helicopter on a routine flight to Siachen glacier on Monday, Nov 8 has crashed in Ladakh region of Jammu and Kashmir, injuring both the pilots on board.


Buzz up!The Cheetah helicopter crashed at 11 am while on a flight to the icy heights of Siachen, defence sources said.


Sources said the injured pilots were taken to Delhi for treatment and both of them were reported to be stable.

*Ladakh: IAF helicopter crashes, pilots injured*
Indian Air Force | Air force Chopper Crashes | Two Pilots Injured | Ladakh Region - Oneindia News


----------



## unicorn

Held Hostage to CISMOA, MMRCA forced towards Euro Fighters


The Communication Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement or CISMoA is a facet of bureaucratic and sometimes political attributes of doing business and allying with the United States. The CISMoA provides guidance on how the systems will function with other systems. Without signing the CISMOA Bharat may be ineligible to purchase advanced US technology.

A CISMoA can be a powerful tool to help operations, but it can be horribly tainted and twisted into a hindrance or a scapegoat of policy because of politics. Right now th CISMOA remains unsigned, and this remains a colossal impediment to a merit based decision.

The CISMoA attempts to facilitate agreements on how each nations radios will communicate with each other effectively. For example, India troops may want to call in an air strike with U.S. air assets, this will require Indian ground radios to be compatible with U.S. strike aircraft radios to include encryption. Likewise, U.S. Special Ops may want to call in Indian long range artillery. The U.S. SpecOps on the ground will need their radios to communicate with Indian ground based artillery batteries.

Communications such as these are only a fraction of what CISMoA can cover. Going back to the air strike scenario, if laser guided bombs are employed, the Indian ground troops may require a laser designator. Its not just point and the aircraft shoots as the press and media will have you believe. That laser designator must be set to a specific agreed upon frequency of invisible laser light. The laser guided bombs loaded on the aircraft will also be set to accept that specific frequency. You cant have the enemy using a similar frequency of laser light to direct our bombs back on us (unlikely). If the frequencies do not match, the bombs wont register a signal.

CISMoA does not just cover hardware and software; it also covers doctrine and interaction. We can share a command center which could be transferring Indian commanders to U.S. ships or transferring U.S. Commanders to Indian ground command facilities. These commanders will be responsible for their respective forces. They will need to know how each other works. One Generals decision to bomb a target may be in conflict with the other Generals plan to take the target, hence, friendly fire incident. Or one General may want to continue negotiating while another General might want to bypass a village instead. CISMoA tries to create a framework for commanders to operate in so that they dont have to halt operations and call Washington or New Delhi for guidance. One regulating factor for a CISMoA can be the Rules of Engagement or ROE.

Reports suggest that in absence of the Communication Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) and the Logistics Support Agreement (LSA), the US would be removing some of the key equipment on board the military systems being supplied to India by it. This may affect the C-130 J Hercules aircraft, C-17 heavylift aircraft and the ultra-light howitzers F-18s, and other US equipment.

The Indian Air Force Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) Competition, commonly known as the MRCA Tender, is an ongoing competition to supply the Indian Air Force with 126 Multi-Role Combat Aircraft. The Defence Ministry has allocated 42,000 crore (US$9.53 billion) for the purchase of these aircraft.

Six aircraft were bid for this multi-billion dollar contract, which has been touted as Indias single largest defence deal ever.

The discussion of purchasing F-18s from the US seems to suggest that Bharat is leaning towards European planes. Lockheed Martins F-16IN is powered by the GE F-110-132A engine. GE recently won a contract to provide F-414 engines for Indias Light Combat Aircraft (LCA). Michael Griswold, Lockheeds director of advanced development programs, says the LCA win is a good sign that the U.S. can meet its export control requirements. GE brought the best engine on the table at the lowest cost, he says.

GE F-110-132A is the most powerful engine of all the contenders of the [126-aircraft] MMRCA bid, Griswold says. Technology insertions for the engine include blisk fan, radial augmentor and a low-drag nozzle.

One potential stumbling block for U.S. competitors is the Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA), which India has yet to sign. The U.S. will not allow the export of certain sensitive items until India signs.

Both the Indian air force and the U.S. Air Force have communicated on this and both clearly understand the implications of CISMOA and how it affects the MMRCA, a senior official tells AVIATION WEEK.

For technical reasons the Indian Air Force (IAF) prefers Euro Fighters instead of USs F-18. Eurofighter GmbH, a joint venture of Alenia Aeronautica SpA, BAE Systems and the European Aeronautic Defence and Space Co. NV (EADS), is one of the worlds leading manufacturers of advanced fighter aircraft. Eurojets EJ200 lost out in the race to be the engine for the Mark-II version of the light combat aircraft (LCA).

Russia is strongly pushing case for its Mig-35 and keeping in view its historical alliance and presence of MIGs in Indian Air Force its chances are not bleak.

Frances Mirage and Swedens Grippons too are in line.

In order to impress upon New Delhi to give better deals the Europeans have even offered to set up assembly houses in Bangalore

The Americans have hand-picked an Indian Vice President for the Company that makes F-18 to woo New Delhis support.

source:Military Strategy


----------



## SpArK

*Auto-Pilot System for Jaguar Aircraft​*

19:00 IST Wednesday, November 10, 2010








Auto pilots have already been fitted on 55 Jaguar aircraft of the Indian Air Force. The Comptroller & Auditor General had raised the issue of delay in induction of auto pilot in its Report No. CA18 of 2008-2009 (Air Force and Navy) for the year ended 31.3.2008. The Ministry has agreed with the audit conclusions regarding delay in the procurement process. After confirming full operationalisation of the already installed auto pilots, a Request for proposal is being issued for procurement of additional sets of auto pilots for the remaining Jaguar aircraft. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Dhiraj Prasad Sahu in Rajya Sabha today. 


PIB Press Release


----------



## CONNAN

Indian Air Force Acquires 12 Augusta Westland AW-101 Helicopters | India Defence


*Indian Air Force Acquires 12 Augusta Westland AW-101 Helicopters*







2010-11-10 The contract for procurement of 12 AW-101 helicopters for the Indian Air Force was signed between Ministry of Defence and M/s Agusta Westland Ltd., United Kingdom at a total cost of Rs. 3546.17 crores on 8th February 2010.

The Ministry of Finance had raised certain issues relating to costs that were clarified while placing the proposal for consideration of the Government.

AW-101 is a three engine helicopter, whereas, Sikorsky S-92 is a twin engine helicopter. The S-92 did not comply with certain mandatory Services Qualitative Requirements (SQRs) of the Request for Proposal and hence its commercial proposal was not opened.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri MV Mysura Reddy in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## SpArK

^^^^

Its for the VIPs i guess like PM and president.


----------



## marcos98

*India Dominates On Import Of Fighters​*
By Robert Wall wall@aviationweek.com
LONDON 

Even before India next year decides its provider for 126 Medium Multirole Combat Aircraft, the country already dominates the recent history of sales for such aircraft.

In a new update on the combat aircraft market, the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (Sipri) notes that in the 2005-2009 period, India topped the list of countries importing fighters with 12% of the total or 115 units. The United Arab Emirates came second at 11%.

The total number of new aircraft exported during the period was 100 units greater than the prior five-year period.

The Sipri analysis found that 27% of major arms transfers in the five-year period were for combat aircraft, with related equipment driving the total to about a third of all imports. And the institute notes that is before Saudi Arabia, Brazil and India announce further purchases.

The organization worries about the effects the big equipment buys could have. Siemon Wezeman, a senior fellow for arms transfers at Sipri, notes that while combat aircraft are often presented as one of the most important weapons needed for defense, these same aircraft give countries possessing them the potential to easily and with little warning strike deep into neighboring countries. Acquisitions of combat aircraft thus clearly can have a major destabilizing effect on regions, as reactions to acquisitions in several regions show.

The U.S. tops the list of aircraft exporters, with 331 aircraft (up from 215 in the prior five-year period), following by Russias 215 units, which represented a drop from the 2000-2004 level.


----------



## SpArK

*IAF's Vice Chief Designate Visits AF Station Chandigarh​*
Air Marshal NAK Browne Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Air Command arrived at Air Force Station Chandigarh today. They were received by Air Commodore and Mrs. Rajeev Sachdeva, Air Officer Commanding Air Force Station Chandigarh.

Air Marshal Browne is on a two day visit to the station where he would be presiding over the Annual Aerospace Safety Council Meet of Western Air Command on 11 Nov 10, which would see the Air Officers Commanding (AOC) and Station Commanders of all the bases under Western Air Command carry out an annual data based review towards enhancing the flight safety of the bases in terms of adoption of measures to reduce incidents / accidents related to flying in challenging conditions of weather, terrain and bird activity.

The day saw the Air Marshal paying tribute at the Station War Memorial after being presented with a Guard of Honour on arrival. He also reviewed the operational and training preparedness of various units based at Station and interacted with the station personnel.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

nice to see the mighty MI 26 in the background


----------



## syntax_error

that baby is huge


----------



## RPK

AOC-in-C inaugurates new radar building

*AOC-in-C inaugurates new radar building*

Air Marshal NAK Browne Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Air Command arrived at Air Force Station Chandigarh today on a two day visit. He was received by Air Commodore Rajeev Sachdeva, Air Officer Commanding Air Force Station Chandigarh and Neeta Sachdeva. 



Air Marshal paid tribute at the Station War Memorial after being presented with a Guard of Honor. He also reviewed the operational and training preparedness of various units based at Station. He was given a presentation on the station. He visited the Squadrons and addressed the air warriors, civilians, DSC and MES personnel of the station. 



The Air Marshal inaugurated the newly constructed Surveillance Radar Equipment building which is another milestone in modernisation of IAF air traffic services and shall greatly enhance the capability and management of air space. Air Marshal Browne will preside over the Annual Aerospace Safety Council Meet of Western Air Command tomorrow. Air Officers Commanding (AOCs) and Station Commanders of the air bases under the command will attend the meet.


----------



## RPK

*70 paragliders to test skills in Himachal skies*

70 paragliders to test skills in Himachal skies

Shimla, Nov 11 (IANS) Seventy pilots, including 10 foreigners, will exhibit their skills in the four-day paragliding championship that begins Thursday in Himachal Pradesh&#8217;s Kangra district.

All preparations have been completed for the Himalayan Open Paragliding Championship that would have 10 foreign participants and 30 from the Indian Air Force and the Indian Army, youth services and sports department joint director Suman Rawat told IANS.

Sheltered by mountains and surrounded by rolling tea gardens, the championship site Bir-Billing is considered to be one of the finest aero-sports sites in the world.

The height of Billing take-off site is about 2,600 metres above sea level, while the landing site at Bir is 2,080 metres above sea level.

Rawat said the sky is crystal clear and thermals are quite steady for the pilots to compete for the championship.

It has been divided into three categories - open category (30-35 km), women category (30 km) and novice category (10-15 km). It is for the first time that novice category has been introduced in the championship, the official said.

The government has already refurbished the paragliding site according to international specifications.

The Aero Club of India is providing technical support to the event.


----------



## SpArK

*Beechcraft T-6 Military Trainer for Indian Air Force field evaluation trials​*

Hawker Beechcraft Corporations (HBC) T-6 military trainer will come to India later this month to take part in field evaluation trials with the Indian Air Force officials as part of its competition for a new basic trainer, a HBC release said.


The Beechcraft T-6 offers military organizations worldwide the most proven and most cost-effective training system available today. The T-6 is a primary trainer aircraft that accommodates instruction in instrument flight procedures and basic aerial maneuvers. The aircraft delivers an outstanding training capability that is appropriate for the most basic introductory flight training through more challenging and complex advanced training missions. To date, it has been used to train pilots in approximately 20 different countries.

Deliveries of the T-6 began in 2000 after the aircraft was initially selected to fill the Joint Primary Aircraft Training System role for the U.S. Air Force and the U.S. Navy. Since then, additional military programs worldwide, including NATO Flying Training in Canada, the Hellenic Air Force of Greece, the Israeli Air Force, the Iraqi Air Force and the Royal Moroccan Air Force, have chosen the T-6 and its derivatives as their primary trainers.


Beechcraft T-6 Military Trainer for Indian Air Force field evaluation trials : Defense news


----------



## SpArK

^^^^^^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*70 paragliders to test skills in Himachal skies​*
*Seventy pilots*, including 10 foreigners, will exhibit their skills in the four-day paragliding championship that begins Thursday in Himachal Pradesh's Kangra district. All preparations have been completed for the Himalayan Open Paragliding Championship that would have 10 foreign participants and *30 from the Indian Air Force* and the Indian Army, youth services and sports department joint director Suman Rawat told IANS.


Sheltered by mountains and surrounded by rolling tea gardens, the championship site Bir-Billing is considered to be one of the finest aero-sports sites in the world.

The height of Billing take-off site is about 2,600 metres above sea level, while the landing site at Bir is 2,080 metres above sea level.

Rawat said the sky is crystal clear and thermals are quite steady for the pilots to compete for the championship.

It has been divided into three categories - open category (30-35 km), women category (30 km) and novice category (10-15 km). It is for the first time that novice category has been introduced in the championship, the official said.

The government has already refurbished the paragliding site according to international specifications.

The Aero Club of India is providing technical support to the event.


70 paragliders to test skills in Himachal skies - Hindustan Times


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

BEECHCRAFT PLANES REMINDS ME THE ERA OF WW-II.
THESE PLANES LOOK SIMILAR.


----------



## RPK

*Top Air Force Commanders review 'Aerospace Security'*

As the mission of Flight Safety of Indian Air Force is to ensure operational capability by conserving human and material resources through prevention of aircraft accidents, the Air Force Station here on Thursday witnessed a day-long Aerospace Safety Council Meet being held under the aegis of the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Air Command. 

An annual feature, the Aerospace Safety Council Meet witnessed the participation of commanders of all bases under Western Air Command (WAC) as well as Aerospace Safety and Inspection Officers of all commands of Indian Air Force and the members from Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). Addressing the commanders at the meet, which had the underlying theme- 'Enhancing Flight Safety through professional leadership', Air Marshal NAK Browne, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Air Command said: "People are at the core of our Aviation Safety Programme and they must receive our highest attention."

"The Western Air Command (WAC) contributes to approximately 35 percent of total flying efforts of Indian Air Force, which also includes the round the year air maintenance operations carried out by WAC in the Northern Region of the country," he added.

The commanders' carried out an annual review of flight safety records for flight safety or aerospace safety, which is ongoing concern for military aviation as it involves operating at the limits of human body, machine and environment.

With the aviation environment being extremely dynamic and the IAF operating a wide variety of aircraft of varied technological vintage, the meet provided a valuable platform for presenting and discussing various flight safety issues and sharing effective and innovative measures adopted at the bases towards enhancing flight safety and reducing the rate of accidents and incidents related to flying.


----------



## ganimi kawa

*'Contract For Six More C-130Js Definite'*




> A*n Indian government contract for six more American-built C-130J-30 Super Hercules tactical transport airplanes is "definite" according to an Indian Air Force official on the secretariat of the Air Marshal who oversees procurement.* Lockheed-Martin began the effort to get India to exercise options on the original March 2008 contract shortly after it was signed, though the IAF had identified a need for at least 18 such airplanes.






> The officer, who asked not to be named, told me, "The view is you cannot achieve very much with six aircraft. There has to be a minimum number for effective squadron service. This has been agreed upon between us and the Government. It is only a question of when they choose to exercise the option. It is an FMS deal, so there will obviously be some diplomatic leverage. As far as we are concerned, we know we are getting the additional airplanes."


----------



## marcos98

*IAF to recreate Longewala battle scene​*
BY :TNN
The Indian Air Force will celebrate its victory in the battle of Longewala in 1971  where its fighter jets destroyed a large number of intruding Pakistani Patton tanks by organising a ceremony on December 5 in which a host of heroes of the war will be felicitated.

Fighter jets like Mirage 2000, MiGs and attack helicopters like M-17 and an acrobatics team from the Akash Ganga are expected to participate in an air show organised as part of the ceremony. IAF sources said that the celebrations would begin from December 4 but the Longewala celebration will be organised at Air Force Station at Jaislamer near the Longewala battleground. Retired officers like Air Marshal M S Baba and others will share the memories of the war at the event.

Fighters and helicopter gunships will display their fire-power with the fighters destroying dummy targets showcasing its capability of all round defence. As part of the celebrations, the entire war would be recreated as the Pakistani forces intruded into the Indian territory with Patton tanks and how the IAF destroyed all their armoury before vanquishing the enemy.

The IAF has enlisted 21 officers and soldiers till date who will be felicitated during the occasion while the Army is also trying to locate the ex-warriors who were the part of the victorious army. Among senior officers, IAF south western AOC-in-C Air Marshal P S Bhangu and Armys southern command GOC-in-C, Lt Gen Khanna have confirmed their participation. The Pakistani army intruded into the Indian side on December 4 before the full-fledged war started and since then December 16 is commemorated as victory day by the defence ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kursed

> *Embraer is aiming to have the first flight of an ERJ-145 that it is modifying for an indigenous Indian airborne early warning and control system payload in the first half of 2011*, and plans to deliver it by the end of the year.
> 
> The Brazilian airframer is fitting the Defence Research & Development Organisation's (DRDO) array antenna unit onto the aircraft, say Embraer officials. New Delhi ordered three ERJ-145s in 2008, with the overall programme to cost around 18 billion rupees ($406 million).
> 
> *India's aircraft will be adapted for inflight refuelling, and also have better electrical generation and cooling systems than similar ERJ-145-based AEW&C platforms, the company officials say. Other examples include five for Brazil, four for Greece and one for Mexico.*
> 
> India's defence ministry has said that its ERJ-145 AEW&C system will include indigenously designed radar and communication links. *The system is expected to start flight tests with the Indian air force in 2012.*
> 
> The modified regional airliner will have a *service ceiling of 35,000ft (10,700m), a radar operational altitude of 25,000ft and extra internal fuel tanks to support in-flight refuelling*. Its primary sensor will be an active electronically scanned array radar with two planar arrays mounted on top of the fuselage in a dorsal unit, with the design to be capable of performing air and sea surveillance.
> 
> The secondary radar will have an identification friend or foe function, while communication and electronic support measures will also enable the aircraft to detect and identify hostile emitters. A self-protection suite will consist of missile approach and radar warning receivers, plus countermeasures dispensers.
> 
> *Interoperability with other AEW&C aircraft and fighters will be provided using datalinks and a mission communications system providing UHF voice and data channels, says the DRDO. The new type will complement the Indian air force's three Ilyushin Il-76s, which feature Elta Systems' Phalcon radar, and the Indian navy's Kamov Ka-31 radar picket helicopters.*
> The development comes 11 years after India's original indigenous AEW&C programme came to a standstill after a Hawker Siddeley HS748 testbed with a prototype radar crashed. Several scientists who were integral to the programme were killed in the accident.


Source: Flight Global


----------



## SpArK

*Dhruv and para-jumpers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

*Sita Moves Forward On Air India IT Migration*
By Neelam Mathews

Information technology specialist Sita says the challenging $190 million, 10-year contract from Air India for its hosted Horizon Passenger Services System (PSS), which stipulates setting up a single airline code for Indian Airlines and Air India, should take off by summer of 2011.

The contract requires Sita to complete the integration of the two carriers' systems in 300 days to help Air India enter the Star Alliance as a full-time member,

Any PSS change for an airline is big. Its a fundamental heart surgery. The project is complex, as its a three-step migration. By Jan. 31, 2011, the two carriers will have a single code.

The other objective is to integrate with 27 Star Alliance carriers. The various stages will depend on the cooperation we get from the Star carriers (to set aside their time to share their data), says Maneesh Jaikrishna, Sita director-South Asia and India.

As budgets slowly move upward from recession-hit 2009, Sita says business is looking up. It recently signed its Common User Terminal Equipment (CUTE) system for Nandi Airport in Fiji and Kathmandu in Nepal. It has also been awarded a passenger tracking and counting contract for a major Australian airport. Three airports in Bangladesh, including Dacca, have also signed up for CUTE.

Sita also won a five-year contract to supply common use self-service kiosks and more than 80 airport workstations for check-in, boarding, load control and baggage areas for Cochin International Airport. It has introduced a baggage reconciliation system in Bengaluru and the countrys first modern airport management system at Mumbai.

With a focus on the major markets of China, India and Indonesiaeach requiring a customized solutionIndian airports that are being upgraded and many new greenfield airports coming up promise good business opportunities. Sita will complete technology enhancements for 13 non-metro Indian airports and integrate two airline systems by the first quarter of 2011.

Cost-conscious budget carriers, which comprise about 70% of Indian aviation, also may change the way IT is viewed. Till recently, budget carriers have viewed CUTE as a cost factor only. However, in the West, they are over that thinking and now realize efficiencies are brought in. This will become clear when we announce an air-to-ground major deal with an Indian budget carrier in a few months, says Ilya Gutlin, VP-airport solutions.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

self delete


----------



## RPK

*SRS for Post-Crash Recovery* 

PIB Press Release


A Request For Information (RFI) was issued in September 2010 for Combat Search & Rescue Systems (SRS). The Indian Air Force (IAF) plans to procure personal Rescue Beacons for its Fighter, Transport and Helicopter fleet and Emergency Location Transmitters (ELT) as well as Air borne Locator Interrogators for its Transport and Helicopters fleet. The estimated cost is Rs.120 crores.

During the past one year, there have been two fatal accidents and the bodies of three pilots who lost their lives in these accidents were recovered. Since these accidents took place near IAF airfields under positive control of Air Traffic Control (ATC), the present SRS was not required to be used to recover the bodies/debris. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Milind Deora in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

*DNA barcoding of birds to curb air mishaps*


PUNE: To reduce bird hits, scientists at the National Centre for Cell Science (NCCS), Pune, with the Indian Air Force are conducting DNA barcoding of birds. They will also identify species which are most susceptible to hitting planes. 

The IAF is preparing the database of some of the known birds that are involved in accidents. "Once the entire DNA barcoding of the bird species is done, it will be easier to gauge their flying patterns and accordingly take precautionary measures. The sky belongs to them and we are encroaching on their area. Hence, we must time our exercises and avoid areas where they usually fly, find out their routine and fly the aircrafts accordingly," said Yogesh Shouche, principal investigator of NCCS. 

The NCCS, presently, has finished barcoding of about 150 bird species and more will be done in the days to come. "If a particular bird species is found to be more susceptible (to hit the plane), a detailed assessment and analysis on their pattern of flying, height at which they fly can be noted down for mitigation and management," said Shouche. 

A piece of the bird wing, a body part or even a bunch of feathers found stuck into the seams of an aircraft or blood stains are enough to do the DNA barcoding. 

The Barcode of Life Data Systems (BOLD) is an online workbench that aids collection, management, analysis, and use of DNA sequences or barcodes, a major project that aims to barcode all living organisms universally. The DNA sequences of the specimens of birds are deposited in BOLD database for identification. 


Read more: DNA barcoding of birds to curb air mishaps - The Times of India DNA barcoding of birds to curb air mishaps - The Times of India


----------



## jha

*Another Shiv Aroor fuss*

EXCLUSIVE: Official Wishlist of Evolutionary Technologies for India's 5thGen AMCA






If the specialised team led by Indian aerospace scientist Dr AK Ghosh achieves what it has set out to (a huge IF, with all due respect), then one of the most dramatic aspects of India's concept fifth generation Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA) will be its cockpit and man-machine interface. For starters, unlike the cluttered, resoundingly less-than-fourth-generation cockpit of the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA Tejas), the AMCA cockpit could have a panoramic active-matrix display. Next, switches, bezels and keypads could be replaced with touch screen interfaces and voice commands. Finally, what the team wants is for the AMCA pilot to have a helmet-mounted display system that allows the jettisoning of a HUD from the AMCA cockpit altogether. Some pretty hardcore stuff. But the idea is this -- if India is building its own fifth generation fighter aircraft (not to be confused with the Indo-Russian FGFA/PAK-FA), and believes it can deliver, then aim for the damn stars. I've got my hands on AMCA documents that provide the first detailed view of just how ambitious the programme actually is. Let me run you through some of them.






*The AMCA team has already asked private industry in the country to explore the feasibility of creating primary panoramic displays and other avionics displays that would befit a fifth generation cockpit environment. But the cockpit is just one of an ambitious official technology wishlist for the AMCA.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Article continued...
.
.






*The envisaged changes begin at the very basic -- system architecture -- and look towards a triplex fly-by-light electro-optic architecture with fiber optic links for signal and data communications, unlike the electric links on the Tejas platform. And unlike centralized architecture on the Tejas, the AMCA proposes to sport a distributed architecture with smart sub-systems. Similarly, unlike the LCA's centralised digital flight control computer (DFCC), the AMCA could have a distributed system with smart remote units for data communication with sensors and actuators, a system that will necessitate much faster on-board processors.*

Next come sensors. The mechanical gyros and accelerometers on the Tejas will need to evolve on the AMCA into fiber optic gyros, ring laser gyros and MEMS gyros. The pressure probes and vanes that make up the air-data sensors will evolve into an optical and flush air data system, and position sensors will be linear/rotary optical encoders. Significantly, actuators -- currently electro-hydraulic/direct drive -- could be electro-hydrostatic to accrue substantive weight savings on the AMCA. Sensor fusion for an overarching situation picture goes without saying.

_The AMCA could feature highly evolved integrated control laws for flight, propulsion, braking, nose wheel steer and fuel management and adaptive neural networks for fault detection, identification and control law reconfiguration.
_


----------



## jha

Unlike the Tejas, which features an avionics systems architecture based on functionality-based individual computer systems connected on MIL-STD-1553B buses and RS 422 links, the AMCA's avionics systems architecture will feature a central computational system connected internally and externally on an optic fiber channel by means of multiport connectivity switching modules. In such a system, functionality will be mapped on resourcred optimally and reallocated when faults occur. At least, that's the idea. Data communications on the AMCA's processing modules will be through a high-speed fiber channel bus, IEEE-1394B-STD. The connectivities will be switched by means of a multiport switching matrix, with data speeds of 400MB/second.

The AMCA could have integrated radio naviation systems, where all functions earlier done by analogue circuits will be shifted onto the shoulders of digital processors. Communication system will be based on software radio ranging from UHF to K band, with data links for digital data/voice data and video.

Algorithms will evolve substantially too. While the Tejas features almost no decision aid, the AMCA pilot could have at his command the ability to plan attack strategies, avoid strategies, retreat strategies and evasive strategies for himself and his buddies. Limited fault recording and limited coverage in the maintenance and diagnostics algorithms on the LCA will evolve into far more advanced ones allowing extensive coverage.

This is an official technology wishlist for the AMCA. If it sounds far-fetched and overreaching -- and it well may -- it still provides a glimpse into what the programme is looking at for what will undoubtedly be India's most ambitious indigenous aerospace venture. Before I forget, here's a nice little slide illustrating the AMCA's envisaged operational envelope (subject of course to change).


----------



## indushek

This is really a pathetic situation. Wonder what the Top management is doing really bad this is.


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN

*Russia sends 3rd AWACS plane to India*

http://en.rian.ru/mlitary_news/20101104/161205321.html

indias Third A-50EI Phalcon with the Chapati fitted on.
Date : November 03, 2010 Registration/Serial No. KW-3553

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Security Pact Remains U.S.-India Hurdle | AVIATION WEEK

*Security Pact Remains U.S.-India Sticking Point*

The Indian air force is exploring upgrade options for U.S. military aircraft that will be handed over without key capabilities in the absence of an agreement governing those systems.

The U.S. is withholding several subsystems until India ratifies the Communication Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement, which governs current and future transfers of intelligence systems to India. India is not ready to commit to the security pact and instead is willing to take slightly less capable U.S. systems initially, expecting to backfill the missing features later.

The strategy will be tested when the Indian air force starts taking delivery of six Lockheed Martin C-130Js next month. They are the first U.S.-built aircraft the country has acquired in 40 years.

Taking the military transports with some features mis&#173;sing is controversial, but service leader Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik says &#8220;it will not make a substantial difference to our operational capabilities.&#8221; 

India&#8217;s refusal to sign the security pact was not discussed publicly but has been a sticking point between the two countries. Still, India is purchasing 10 C-17 heavy-lift military transports, eight P-8I maritime patrol jets, Harpoon anti-ship missiles, Apache attack helicopters and Chinook transport helicopters, all manufactured by Boeing. Anticipating the announcement, Boeing noted prior to Obama&#8217;s visit that the Harpoons would not be ensnared by the security pact.

Service officials say discussions are already underway with Israel and France on ways to upgrade the C-130Js to sidestep the security pact. Those talks date back almost a year and cover purchase of advanced encrypted communications equipment for the Indian C-130Js. However, the U.S. would have to approve the upgrade, an Indian air force acquisition official notes.

The equipment India wants that is off the list mostly centers on communications, including the AN/ARC-222 Single-Channel Ground and Airborne Radio System (Sincgars), Raytheon KV-119 IFF Digital Transponder, Tacterm/ANDVT Secure Voice (HF) terminal and the Vinson KY-58 Secure Voice (UHF/VHF) module.

&#8220;The technology that is being withheld is some excellent communications equipment that the [Indian air force] would do well to own and operate, especially since special operations are part of the fleet profile,&#8221; the acquisition officer says. &#8220;However, considering the larger political picture, it has been generally agreed that sourcing such equipment from a third party will not pose an operational problem. We are in discussions with all concerned regarding the integration of such equipment on a [U.S.-provided] platform.&#8221;

Although the first C-130J handover is slated for next month, the aircraft is not due in India until February and is likely to first appear at Aero India 2011 that month.

Other aircraft on order subject to the communications technology hold include the eight P-8Is (four more are to be ordered shortly) and the C-17s, which are by far India&#8217;s largest deal to date with the U.S. government. 

The real concern about the lack of ratification of the security pact is in the Indian army. The service has remained largely silent about the equipment situation; but an officer with the parachute regiment who participated in a joint transport and parachute drill with U.S. forces late last year says that the denied technology is vital for special operations missions. 

&#8220;It is possibly the best communications kit available anywhere. We can choose to get it from somewhere else, or go all the way and get it from the U.S.,&#8221; he asserts.

Senior U.S. government officials note that the next step on the security pact and a Logistics Support Agreement is up to India. Washington argues it needs to spend more time &#8220;educating&#8221; the Indian government about the advantages of the two accords. So far, India is holding firm that it does not want to sign on. 

India&#8217;s Defense Procurement Policy 2010, which says military offsets need to tap only related industries, is expected to include a small percentage of aviation-related manufacturers by the end of the year. &#8220;This is a win-win situation,&#8221; says one defense ministry official. &#8220;We will now speed up procurement for materials, test equipment and machinery. That should make our projects move faster [and] U.S. companies will get more business.&#8221;

Besides the $5-billion C-17 deal, there was an order for 107 General Electric F414 engines for India&#8217;s Light Combat Aircraft valued at $822 million. There also were several team arrangements. Software developer Palantir Technologies of Palo Alto, Calif., says it will help the Maharashtra State Police to identify security threats, and Implant Sciences of Wilmington, Mass., will provide its Quantum Sniffer H-150 explosives detection technology to the Indian army.


----------



## SpArK

*Troubled Saras Crawling Back To Life​*








With expert consultancies from Italy's Piaggio Aero and Russia's Myasischev Experimental Design Bureau (MDB), India's Saras light transport aircraft programme, plagued by development hurdles and a tragic crash of its second prototype, will finally get back to flight testing next year. As part of a comprehensive recovery programme following the crippling crash on March 6 last year, the first Saras prototype PT-1 is being converted into a PT-2+ standard, and programme is also attempting to finish fabrication of two production standard aircraft (PSA) to join the flight test routine. The consultancies with Piaggio and MDB were necessary after India's civil aviation authority concluded that fundamental design flaws had caused [PDF] last year's crash. The two companies are helping the Saras team completely redesign the aircraft's nacelles.


Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: With Foreign Help, Troubled Saras Crawling Back To Life


----------



## sancho

*Rafael Confirms Offer of Iron Dome, David's Sling to Indian Armed Forces:*

Rafael Confirms Offer of Iron Dome, David's Sling to Indian Armed Forces | India Defence


*Interview with Mr. Lova Drori, Executive Vice President, Rafael Advanced Defense Systems:*

Interview with Mr. Lova Drori, Executive Vice President, Rafael Advanced Defense Systems | India Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sathya

With Foreign Help, Troubled Saras Crawling Back To Life 

With expert consultancies from Italy's Piaggio Aero and Russia's Myasischev Experimental Design Bureau (MDB), India's Saras light transport aircraft programme, plagued by development hurdles and a tragic crash of its second prototype, will finally get back to flight testing next year. As part of a comprehensive recovery programme following the crippling crash on March 6 last year, the first Saras prototype PT-1 is being converted into a PT-2+ standard, and programme is also attempting to finish fabrication of two production standard aircraft (PSA) to join the flight test routine. The consultancies with Piaggio and MDB were necessary after India's civil aviation authority concluded that fundamental design flaws had caused [PDF] last year's crash. The two companies are helping the Saras team completely redesign the aircraft's nacelles.


----------



## SpArK

*Avionics Architecture Of India's Light Combat Helicopter​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98

*IAF to increase pilots swap with Friendly countries​*
BY: IDRW NEWS NETWORK

Indian Air force has decided to increase the frequency and the numbers of the Pilot swap with friendly countries , under foreign exchange pilot program of IAF , IAF pilots and instructors are posted in few Friendly foreign air forces .

under current program IAF instructors are currently serving in US air force as Instructors and a Us Air force instructor is in India Training younger IAF pilots to horn their Fighting skills .

*Israeli is another country where Indian air force and Israeli air force have similar arrangement . a Israeli F-16 pilot is posted in India currently flying Iafs Mig-29 and IAF pilot posted in Israel flying their F-16 block 52 *, similar arrangments are also in place in flying bigger Transport aircraft in both Airforces , where a C-130 pilot is flying a AN-32 in Indian air force and vice versa .

IAF in late 70&#8242;s and 80&#8242;s had similar arrangements with many Arab countries that included many Mig-21 instructors were training Arab countries pilots , in recent times IAF Instructor Pilots have been based in Malaysia training their pilots to fly their latest induction into their air force Sukhoi-30 MKM which is quite similar to IAFs Sukhoi 30 MKI .

As per sources close to idrw.org , IAF wants to increase pilot swap with more European Countries ,to get better understanding of modern BVR and Electronic warfare and develop new air fighting Strategies based on their experience , IAf has been training with many friendly air force around the world and IAF has been highly praised by other air forces around the world .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

marcos98 said:


> *IAF to increase pilots swap with Friendly countries​*
> BY: IDRW NEWS NETWORK
> 
> Indian Air force has decided to increase the frequency and the numbers of the Pilot swap with friendly countries , under foreign exchange pilot program of IAF , IAF pilots and instructors are posted in few Friendly foreign air forces .
> 
> under current program IAF instructors are currently serving in US air force as Instructors and a Us Air force instructor is in India Training younger IAF pilots to horn their Fighting skills .
> *
> Israeli is another country where Indian air force and Israeli air force have similar arrangement . a Israeli F-16 pilot is posted in India currently flying Iafs Mig-29 and IAF pilot posted in Israel flying their F-16 block 52*, similar arrangments are also in place in flying bigger Transport aircraft in both Airforces , where a C-130 pilot is flying a AN-32 in Indian air force and vice versa .
> 
> IAF in late 70&#8242;s and 80&#8242;s had similar arrangements with many Arab countries that included many Mig-21 instructors were training Arab countries pilots , in recent times IAF Instructor Pilots have been based in Malaysia training their pilots to fly their latest induction into their air force Sukhoi-30 MKM which is quite similar to IAFs Sukhoi 30 MKI .
> 
> As per sources close to idrw.org , IAF wants to increase pilot swap with more European Countries ,to get better understanding of modern BVR and Electronic warfare and develop new air fighting Strategies based on their experience , IAf has been training with many friendly air force around the world and IAF has been highly praised by other air forces around the world .





What the ???? when did this happen ? This is the first time i am hearing that our pilots are on deputation with IsAF. Although this doesnt surprise me, but it does surprise me. Also USAF. I would wait for a better resource to confirm this. But then considering that our top flight commanders are often deputed to Israel as defence attache this should have happened sooner.

I have been waiting this news for a long time !!!!!!! Israelis are psst masters in dog fighting whereas Americans are well best at everything.


----------



## indushek

marcos98 said:


> *IAF to increase pilots swap with Friendly countries​*
> BY: IDRW NEWS NETWORK
> 
> Indian Air force has decided to increase the frequency and the numbers of the Pilot swap with friendly countries , under foreign exchange pilot program of IAF , IAF pilots and instructors are posted in few Friendly foreign air forces .
> 
> under current program IAF instructors are currently serving in US air force as Instructors and a Us Air force instructor is in India Training younger IAF pilots to horn their Fighting skills .
> 
> *Israeli is another country where Indian air force and Israeli air force have similar arrangement . a Israeli F-16 pilot is posted in India currently flying Iafs Mig-29 and IAF pilot posted in Israel flying their F-16 block 52 *, similar arrangments are also in place in flying bigger Transport aircraft in both Airforces , where a C-130 pilot is flying a AN-32 in Indian air force and vice versa .
> 
> IAF in late 70&#8242;s and 80&#8242;s had similar arrangements with many Arab countries that included many Mig-21 instructors were training Arab countries pilots , in recent times IAF Instructor Pilots have been based in Malaysia training their pilots to fly their latest induction into their air force Sukhoi-30 MKM which is quite similar to IAFs Sukhoi 30 MKI .
> 
> As per sources close to idrw.org , IAF wants to increase pilot swap with more European Countries ,to get better understanding of modern BVR and Electronic warfare and develop new air fighting Strategies based on their experience , IAf has been training with many friendly air force around the world and IAF has been highly praised by other air forces around the world .





anathema said:


> What the ???? when did this happen ? This is the first time i am hearing that our pilots are on deputation with IsAF. Although this doesnt surprise me, but it does surprise me. Also USAF. I would wait for a better resource to confirm this. But then considering that our top flight commanders are often deputed to Israel as defence attache this should have happened sooner.
> 
> I have been waiting this news for a long time !!!!!!! Israelis are psst masters in dog fighting whereas Americans are well best at everything.



This means that we must have the requisite experience of F-16 and other American equipment too. Good since this will make life easier for our pilots and also give them the requisite "knowledge"


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

sudhir007 said:


>



Looks like ladakh. 

Some serious message in the advt.


----------



## syntax_error

IAF want to swap pilots with European countries should we take it as leaning towards Eurofighter or rafale..

and the F-16 ad was quite potent as India is billed as The Elephant and Chine The Dragon


----------



## roach

anathema said:


> What the ???? when did this happen ? This is the first time i am hearing that our pilots are on deputation with IsAF. Although this doesnt surprise me, but it does surprise me. Also USAF. I would wait for a better resource to confirm this. But then considering that our top flight commanders are often deputed to Israel as defence attache this should have happened sooner.
> 
> I have been waiting this news for a long time !!!!!!! Israelis are psst masters in dog fighting whereas Americans are well best at everything.



Hell yeah, the US pilots are instructors here in Hyderabad and at FIS, Tambaram, Chennai. Flying the Kiran MKII, they are C-17 pilots originally. Friends of mine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

City?s IAF station top destination for cadets from abroad - The Times of India

CHENNAI: The Mechanical Training Institute (MTI) at the Indian Air Force (IAF) Station in Tambaram is not just popular among aspiring airmen in the country. Hundreds from abroad, particularly from South East Asian nations, come to the institute to acquire flying skills.

Said to be among the IAF's oldest ground training institutes, the MTI, celebrating 75 years of its existence, imparts skills in the mechanical trades to freshly-inducted airmen as well as in-service officers and airmen. "We train airmen from many countries including the European Union. However, those from South East Asian countries outnumber the others. Some defence personnel from many African countries too, come here," Air Officer Commanding of the station, Air Commodore Sanjay Sharma, said on the sidelines of the platinum jubilee celebrations of MTI on Thursday. Before being shifted to Tambaram in 1947, the MTI was located in Secunderabad in Andhra Pradesh.

The week-long celebrations, from November 14 to 20, include a cross-country run, painting and cycling competitions for children of air warriors, cultural programmes, social get-togethers and a community lunch for serving and retired defence personnel. A ceremonial parade will be held on Saturday, marking the end of the celebrations.

Every year, the inflow of foreign cadets has been varying. It depends on the requirements of the respective countries and their budgetary allocation for such training. Besides, the total number of foreign cadets that can be trained at the institute each year is decided by the ministry of defence. On an average, around 4,000 cadets, including foreigners, are trained at the institute annually. "Our role is to give the cadets sent to us the best training," Group Captain Akhilesh Verma, commanding officer, told TOI.

The syllabus for all cadets, irrespective of their nationalities, is the same. Air warriors are imparted skills in airframe, engine and weapon trades. The first involves maintenance and servicing of airframes and its accessories while the other two involve training in undertaking repairs and servicing of gas turbine engines and armaments. "A uniform syllabus is followed for all. However, the duration varies between three and eight months depending on the nature of the training," said Verma.

The instructors here are said to be facing a unique problem. Unlike doemstic air warriors, those from South East Asian countries, especially Myanmar and Bhutan, are slow in learning the nuance of military tactics, mainly due to their poor communication skills, and this makes the instructors' job more challenging. "Our experience helps us. We try to understand their difficulties and teach them accordingly," said an air force officer.


----------



## jha

*IAF Upgrading Equipment, Defense Minister Says *

The Indian air force is continuously modernizing its equipment, as well as making new purchases, Defense Minister A.K. Antony tells parliament. The IAF phases out obsolete systems and upgrades and extends the life of other equipment when feasible, he says.

Obsolete equipment like the MiG-23, MiG-25 and Canberra aircraft has been phased out, Antony says. Existing fighters including the MiG-27, MiG-29, Jaguar, Mirage 2000 and Su-30 MKI, as well as transport aircraft such as the An-32 and other helicopters, are being upgraded.

Various fighters, transport aircraft, helicopters, radars and missile systems are also being procured in a phased manner to meet military requirements, Antony says.

*India is also set to sign a $2-billion deal with Dassault to upgrade 51 aging Mirage 2000 fighters to the 2000-5 standard (Aerospace Daily, Oct. 20). The agreement is expected to be signed Dec. 6 when French President Nicolas Sarkozy visits India.*







*New Mirage capabilities will include longer-range detection and weapon firing against multiple targets, as well as an extended operating envelope that allows for border-protection missions using two Mirages instead of six. The multitrack RDY-3 radar to be installed in the Mirage is the same generation that the French air force is using on its M-2000D, with increased range compared to the existing Doppler multifunction system.

The Mirages, which have 20 years of remaining life, will not receive an engine upgrade. However, improvements in avionics, helmet-mounted displays, electronic warfare equipment, data links and mission computers will make the aircraft a multirole fighter, an official says. Weapons will include MBDAs MICA heat-seeking infrared (IR) missiles and MICA RFs.*

The Indian air force is undergoing a major modernization process, and the Western Air command occupies a unique position in this transformation drive, said Air Marshal N.A.K. Browne, air officer commander-in-chief of the Western Air Command, Nov. 22 at the annual Commanders Conference. The need of the hour is speedy operationalization of newly inducted equipment with a commitment to preserve and maintain what we already have to the highest possible standards.

The two-day conference is focusing on key issues including infrastructure development, especially in the northern region of Leh, as well as introduction of new equipment and aviation and maintenance safety.

The IAFs Western Air Command operations extend from the worlds highest airfields in the Himalayas to the deserts of Rajasthan.

A 15-year Long-Term Integrated Perspective Plan for 2002-17 is also being implemented. From April 2009 to March 2010, the IAF spent $4.5 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*IAF to develop airbase in northern region
*

The Indian Air Force's Western Air Command (WAC) decided to develop its airbase and landing ground infrastructure in the entire northern region, particular in Jammu and Kashmir.

On the last day of the two-day commanders conference of the WAC in New Delhi yesterday, it was also decided to provide a robust air maintenance operations for the Army's Commands operating in the region under its control.

The WAC has nearly 20 airbases in the region covering Rajasthan, Punjab, Haryana, Jammu and Kashmir and Uttarakhand.

It has in the last two years opened three strategically important Advanced Landing Grounds in Daulat Beg Oldi, Fuk Che and Nyoma in the Ladakh region of Jammu and Kashmir to provide quicker access to troops during emergencies


----------



## ARCHON

PHOTO: Rare shot of 4 Indian Navy Tu-142Ms flying in formation


----------



## Ammyy

jha said:


> *India is also set to sign a $2-billion deal with Dassault to upgrade 51 aging Mirage 2000 fighters to the 2000-5 standard (Aerospace Daily, Oct. 20). The agreement is expected to be signed Dec. 6 when French President Nicolas Sarkozy visits India.*



*I think Israel offer deal for upgrading our Mirage on half the prize offered by France ..........Correct me if i am wrong *


----------



## Kinetic

One of the IAF network operation centre (AFNET)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathya

DRDO said:


> *I think Israel offer deal for upgrading our Mirage on half the prize offered by France ..........Correct me if i am wrong *



i was also hoping for that.. but France holds the source code


----------



## jha

DRDO said:


> *I think Israel offer deal for upgrading our Mirage on half the prize offered by France ..........Correct me if i am wrong *



Upgrade deal is much more than what it seems..We would not have skipped israel for france..


----------



## sathya

jha said:


> Upgrade deal is much more than what it seems..We would not have skipped israel for france..



yeah , cancellation of jf 17 avionics deal may seem to played a role,


----------



## sancho

DRDO said:


> I think Israel offer deal for upgrading our Mirage on half the prize offered by France ..........Correct me if i am wrong [/B]



Israels offer was for radar, avionics and a weapon package, but the upgrade of the airframes to extend their lifes for another decade in service, as well as other changes, must be done with Dassault anyway. That's might be the reason why IAF has gone for a fully French upgrade, or as Jha said, maybe even more.


----------



## jha

*Extended Range Sudarshan LGB Kit On*






The development of the kit has matured to the level of guiding the bomb within 10 m CEP from its otherwise 400 m to 1000 m fall-off the target. The extension of kit&#8217;s capability to further increase its range using global positioning system (GPS) INS is on.

Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: Extended Range Sudarshan LGB Kit On


----------



## jha

*DRDO Officially Names AURA For The First Time*


----------



## rockstarIN

sancho said:


> Israels offer was for radar, avionics and a weapon package, but the upgrade of the airframes to extend their lifes for another decade in service, as well as other changes, must be done with Dassault anyway. That's might be the reason why IAF has gone for a fully French upgrade, or as Jha said, maybe even more.



So far I heard, there is no engine or air frame change. That is why IAF protested against the high cost being charged by France. Other packages like weapon system etc can be done by Elta/IAI with their radars and weapons.


----------



## Ammyy

rockstar said:


> So far I heard, there is no engine or air frame change. That is why IAF protested against the high cost being charged by France. Other packages like weapon system etc can be done by *Elta/IAI *with their radars and weapons.



Hey one more profit with Israeli package is that now Elta own by Tata


----------



## Capt.Popeye

DRDO said:


> Hey one more profit with Israeli package is that now Elta own by Tata



You need to correct that. ELTA in Israel is owned by ELTA. While ELTA's joint venture in India has majority (74&#37 shareholding by TATA. The remaining 26% is with ELTA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Capt.Popeye said:


> You need to correct that. ELTA in Israel is owned by ELTA. While ELTA's joint venture in India has majority (74%) shareholding by TATA. The remaining 26% is with ELTA.



I know sir,

I think Elta is government entity so how can any one imagine that they can sell it to other 

My point is that our mirage will be upgraded in India with ToT so


----------



## Capt.Popeye

DRDO said:


> I know sir,
> 
> I think Elta is government entity so how can any one imagine that they can sell it to other
> 
> My point is that our mirage will be upgraded in India with ToT so



Do you mean that Mirage 2k will be upgraded by ELTA ?
And GoI negotiated with France and Dassault for it.


----------



## Ammyy

Capt.Popeye said:


> Do you mean that Mirage 2k will be upgraded by ELTA ?
> And GoI negotiated with France and Dassault for it.



Negotiation with both the parties continued till last update but dnt know about current update.


----------



## sancho

rockstar said:


> So far I heard, there is no engine or air frame change. That is why IAF protested against the high cost being charged by France. Other packages like weapon system etc can be done by Elta/IAI with their radars and weapons.



Sorry, I missed your post!

Yes, no engine changes, but the airframe will get an overhaul for life extention, new wrings, a glass cockpit and modern layout with new displays. These things couldn't be done from the Israelis and I also hope for additional weapon stations and weapons to boost the capabilities. Check these pics:

*IAF Mirage 2000H - 4 x AAMs*






*3 x AAMs, 1 x centerline fuel tank, 1 x ECM pod*






*Mirage 2000-5 in long range A2A role - 3 x fuel tanks, 4 x BVR missiles, 2 x WVR missiles*





*In deep penetration strike role - 2 x fuel tanks, 4 x BVR MICA, 2 x WVR MICA, 1 x SCALP cruise missile*






As you can see with longer range, more weapon stations and more deadly weapons, not to forget new radar and avionics, these M2Ks will be more than a match for any enemy!


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## SpArK

*IAF has sufficient pilots for operational requirements​*

New Delhi, Nov 29 (IANS) The Indian Air Force (IAF) has sufficient pilots and personnel below officer rank to meet its operational requirements, parliament was informed Monday.

*'The available strength of pilots and personnel below officer rank is sufficient to meet the current operational requirements of the Indian Air Force,'* Defence Minister A.K. Antony said in a written reply in the Lok Sabha.

There 'is no significant shortage of personnel below officer rank', he added.

He, also said vacancies, including newly created posts, were being filled up in a phased manner.


IAF has sufficient pilots for operational requirements


----------



## SpArK

*Defective components to IAF: UK firm fined​*
NEW DELHI: The Defence Ministry today said it has fined British defence major BAE Systems for supplying defective components for the Hawk AJT aircraft for the IAF.


The defective components caused delays in supply of the aircraft by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) to IAF, which had to modify its training plan for its young pilots on the Hawk advanced jet trainer, Defence Minister A K Antony told Lok Sabha in reply to a written query.

"In view of the delay in delivery of Hawk by HAL due to the receipt of 
defective components, jigs and fixtures from the foreign manufacturer, on whom liquidated damages have been levied, the original training plan by Hawk AJT for 2010-11 has been modified," he said.

Hawks were inducted into the IAF in 2008 with an aim of replacing Kiran Mk II and MiG 21 aircraft for flying training.

"Pilots of IAF are being trained on the MiG 21 aircraft," he said.

In 2004, a contract was signed with the UK for supplying 66 Hawks of which 24 were to be manufactured in Britain and rest were to be license-produced at HAL facilities in the country.


Due to the supply of defective items by BAE systems, the delivery schedule of the aircraft has been adversely affected.
BAE Systems supplies the components of the aircraft to the HAL in complete or semi knocked down kits and they are assembled by the Indian aircraft manufacturer at its lines in Bangalore.


Recently, India signed an agreement with BAE Systems for procuring another 57 aircraft of which 40 will be for IAF and the rest will go to the Navy.


Answering another query, Antony said the available strength of pilots and personnel below officers ranks was enough to meet the current operational requirements of IAF.

"The ab initio cost of training of a fighter pilot in the IAF at 2008-09 rates is Rs 13.70 crore approximately," he said.

Defective components to IAF: UK firm fined | BAE Systems | Hawk AJP | Indian Express


----------



## sudhir007

IAF: Air courier services to Kargil for winters - India News - IBNLive

(IAF) will start air courier service to Kargil district in Ladakh from December 6 to facilitate the movement of people of the remote areas during winter.

"IAF will start its An-32 air courier service from Jammu and Srinagar airports from December 6 to facilitate movement of people in Kargil during winter as Srinagar-Kargil highway remains closed due to heavy snowfall," Transport and Consumer Affairs and Public Distribution (CAPD) Minister Qamar Ali Akhoon told reporters in Jammu.

A meeting was held with the Air Force officers on Thursday in which the schedule of air courier services from Srinagar and Jammu capital cities to airlift people of Kargil to the snow-cut district headquarter was discussed, he said.






Courier service will operate between Srinagar and Kargil on every Monday, Wednesday and Thursday, while between Kargil and Jammu on every Tuesday, he said. Rupees 1,000 will be charged per passenger for flying from Srinagar to Kargil and rupees 1,300 from Jammu to Kargil, Akhoon said.

In case of bad weather, passengers flying to Kargil would be dropped at Leh and additional flights would be operated next day, he said.


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases

Six C-130J-30 aircraft have been purchased from the Government of United States of America (USG) through the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) route at a cost of US $ 962 million which includes the cost on account of training, role and support equipment, spares, warranty and US Government administrative charges. In the absence of official information regarding the coast of the Canadian procurement, it is not possible to make appropriate comparative cost analysis.

In accordance with the Defence Procurement Procedure, the Letter of Request (LOR) stipulated an offset obligation of not less than 30&#37; of the estimated amount. The OEM has undertaken to fulfil the stipulated offset obligation.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Rajeev Chandrasekhar in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Manticore

IAF Lost 15 aircrafts and helicopters for financial year 2009-2010.

A total of 15 fighter aircrafts and helicopters of the Defence forces crashed during the financial year 2009-2010. 1 civilian and 8 service personnel (including pilots) were killed in these accidents. Human Error and Technical Defect were the main reasons for these accidents.

Appropriate measures for modernization of the Indian Air Force based on operational requirements and national security is undertaken by the Government from time to time. This is an ongoing process.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antonty in a written reply to Shri Moinul Hassan & Shri T M Selvaganapathi in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## RPK

First C130J aircraft to be delivered to India next week -  International News ? News ? MSN India

*First C130J aircraft to be delivered to India next week*
Lalit K Jha 
Washington, Dec 10 (PTI) The first of the six state-of-the art C-130J military transport aircraft would be delivered to India on December 16, its manufacturer Lockheed Martin said today.

India has placed orders for six of these aircrafts.

"The first C-130J for India will be formally delivered on December 16 at a ceremony in Marietta," Lockheed Martin said in a statement.

"Two will be flown to India in early 2011, while two more will arrive in early summer and the last two will be delivered in late summer of 2011," it said.

Robert Blake, Assistant Secretary of State for South and Central Asia, said on Wednesday that in conjunction with the purchase of six C-130J transport aircraft in 2008 the recent USD 4.1 billion C-17 Indian deal with Boeing will double US-India defense trade and provide the Indian Air Force a strategic airlift and humanitarian response capability that is unique to the region and emblematic of India''s ambitions to play an increasingly global role.

"Once all the aircraft have been delivered, ladies and gentlemen, India will have the second largest C-17 fleet in the world behind the US - a highly visible manifestation of the US-India defense partnership," Blake said.

Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules is the most advanced airlifter ever built.

The C-130J combines the latest in aerospace technology with a proven, rugged airframe design, resulting in an aircraft that gives an operator more capability with greater operational efficiency.

The Indian Air Force''s new Super Hercules will be the longer fuselage or "stretched" variant of the C-130J, similar to those being delivered to the US Air Force.

With this India joins the growing number of nations with C-130J fleets including the US, Australia, Canada, Italy, Denmark, Norway and the United Kingdom.

The C-130J carries eight 463L pallets, 97 medical litters, 24 CDS bundles, 128 combat troops and 92 paratroops.

Equipped with an Infrared Detection Set (IDS), the aircraft will be able to perform precision low-level flying, airdrops, and landing in blackout conditions. Self protection systems and other features are included to ensure aircraft survivability in hostile air defence environments.

In addition the aircraft is equipped with air-to-air receiver refueling capability for extended range operations.

Lockheed Martin will integrate this equipment and other capabilities into the Indian configuration as agreed between the governments. (More) PTI LKJ


----------



## RPK

*Lockheed offsets mock MoD norms*

Lockheed offsets mock MoD norms

US defence major Lockheed Martin&#8217;s offset proposals, arising from its sale to India of six C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft for $962 million (about Rs 3,835 crore), are seen by some defence ministry officials as violating provisions of the offsets policy. They say they make a mockery of the ministry&#8217;s stated aim of promoting an indigenous defence industry.

Lockheed Martin&#8217;s $275-million offset offer was proposed on November 21 and cleared by the defence ministry. However, several ministry officials fear that allowing Lockheed Martin to bypass offset liabilities would invite similar disregard by other vendors.




The largest component of Lockheed Martin&#8217;s offset offer is a $121-million proposal to import and operate a &#8220;weapons system trainer&#8221; (WST), which is a simulator on which instructors from Mahindra & Mahindra will train Indian Air Force (IAF) crews of the C-130J.

The first shocker is the cost of the WST, one of four simulators needed to train C-130J aircrews. For this piece of hardware alone, Lockheed Martin is claiming offsets credit worth $121 million, almost 45 per cent of its entire offset liability.


DOG FIGHT 
Offset 
proposal Value 
($ mn) Defence ministry 
guideline 
Manufacture of RFID 
components 119 Does not qualify as not 
military hardware 
Simulator import 48 Straight imports cannot be
treated as offsets 
Contracts to M&M 55 Relates to import (of simulator) 
Aircraft engine 
design services 20 Eligible only for military engines 
Technology transfer 15 No provision 
F-16 avionics 15 Eligible for offset components 
Travel savings 3 Not permissible 


This has been possible because the IAF, for reasons unknown, did not include simulators while actually purchasing the C-130J. Had the WST been part of the C-130J contract, Lockheed Martin would have been liable &#8212; in accordance with Defence Offset Policy, a part of the Defence Procurement Procedure of 2008 (DPP-2008) &#8212; to pay 30 per cent of the cost of the simulator as offset.

Pushpinder Singh, a noted aerospace expert and editor of Vayu magazine, points out: &#8220;Simulators are vital for training crewpersons. That is why every buyer of aircraft includes training simulators in the primary contract. That benefits the buyer because the vendor becomes liable for offsets for the simulator as well.&#8221;

Responding to an emailed query from Business Standard, Lockheed Martin confirmed:

&#8220;The requirement for a WST was not included under the letter of request for the C-130J issued by the government of India in December 2006. Lockheed Martin chose to include a WST in its offset proposal&#8230; The government agreed with our view and approved the proposed offset project after negotiations.&#8221;

When contacted by Business Standard for a comment on IAF&#8217;s actions, the defence ministry did not respond.

Considered individually, almost every component of Lockheed Martin&#8217;s simulator offset proposal violates the defence ministry&#8217;s policy. Take, for instance, offset credit for $48 million to directly import the simulator, which will be installed in Hindon outside Delhi and operated by M&M, Lockheed Martin&#8217;s Indian offset partner.

Straight imports of defence equipment cannot be treated as offsets under defence offset policy. Lockheed Martin, however, claims: &#8220;Direct foreign investment is permitted as an offset under the terms of the DPP. The milestone credits for the WST project are based on direct foreign investment in India, which results in the provision of aircrew training facilities and capabilities.&#8221;

This, say offset experts, is factually incorrect. Para 2.1(b) of the offset policy permits &#8220;direct foreign investment for industrial infrastructure for services...&#8221; But the policy defines &#8220;services&#8221; as &#8220;maintenance, overhaul, upgrades, life extension, engineering, design, testing of defence products, defence related software or quality assurance services&#8221;. What is being provided in this case is a ready-built simulator.

Lockheed Martin&#8217;s other offset proposals have rung alarm bells within the ministry. They include offset credit of US $20 million for &#8220;aircraft engine design services&#8221; with Bangalore-based engineering firm QuEST. This would only be treatable as an offset if the design services were for military engines, but there is no way of ensuring that.

It has proposed offset credit of $15 million for &#8220;manufacture of F-16 avionics components&#8221; with Tata Power. While this would indeed be eligible for offsets, Tata Power confirms that there is no ongoing dialogue with Lockheed Martin.

Finally, a whopping offset credit of $119 million for &#8220;manufacture of RFID components&#8221; with Bharat Electronics. RFID components are not military equipment under the DPP-2008, and this manufacture does not qualify for offsets.

Worried by such violations of the offset policy, the defence ministry is carrying out a major review. But the Indian defence industry, which was supposed to benefit from offsets, is concerned that instead of tightening policy, the ministry is poised to create further loopholes that would benefit foreign vendors.


----------



## RPK

PIB Press Release

*Purchase of Helicopters* 

A contract for the procurement of 80 Mi 17-V5 helicopters along with spares and the associated equipment was signed between Ministry of Defence and M/s Rosoboronexport, Russia on 5th December 2008 at a cost of US $ 1,345,836,495.83.

The Mi-17-V5 helicopters will be utilised for Special Heliborne Operations, air-maintenance, transportation of troops and equipment, search and rescue, casualty evacuation and in armed helicopter roles. The delivery of these helicopters is likely to commence by March 2011


----------



## jha

*Vying to make it into the Indian Air Force*

With India planning to make some big-ticket purchases to strengthen its air power, the upcoming Aero India, to be held at the Air Force Station, Yelahanka, will see many foreign firms exhibiting their latest products.

As reported earlier, the US aviation company, Lockheed Martin, will be bringing the F-35 cockpit demonstrator to Aero India 2011 for the first time. Also to make a presence during the five-day air show would be the US Air Forces WC-130 (Weather Bird).

A Lockheed official said that the US Air Force is working to bring the WC-130 (Weather Bird), which has a specialised configuration for weather data mapping.

*The WC-130 a high-wing, medium-range aircraft is flown by the Air Force Reserve Command for weather reconnaissance missions.

The aircraft, a modified version of the C-130, can stay aloft nearly 15 hours and can covers 3,500 miles at a stretch.*

Lockheed Martins two F-16s (Block 60) aircraft and the US Air Forces two F-16s will be displayed, said an official.

Boeing is also planning to bring a wide range of aircraft, which include the F/A-18 Super Hornet, one of the contenders for the multi-medium role combat aircraft deal.

With India expected to spend about US$112 billion on capital acquisition by the year 2016, the US is hoping to cash in.

Vying to make it into the Indian Air Force - Bangalore - DNA


----------



## jha

*Indian Air Force completes trails of basic trainer aircraft*

_The Indian Air Force (IAF) has completed trails of five aircraft shortlisted for the basic trainer contract and *the evaluation report is expected to be submitted to the MoD by the end of December or early January*_. The five aircraft which participated in the trials are the American Hawker Beechcraft T-6C, the Pilatus PC-7 MkII, the Korean Aerospace Industries KT-1, EADS PZL-130 Orlik TC-II from Poland and Grob 120TP from Germany.


The trails were conducted at the Jamnagar Air Base in Gujarat and included flights by the IAF instructor-pilots for a period of five days each till the end of October. The acquisition of the basic trainer aircraft is an urgent procurement to make up the grounding of the HPT-32 Deepak basic trainers manufactured by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL)._ A total of 75 aircraft are to be procured from abroad._

The trainer aircraft procurement process started only during the first quarter of this year and bids were submitted by seven aircraft manufacturers in response to an RFI. The final five which participated in the trails were downselected and an RFP issued to them. *The IAF expects to start receiving the aircraft within six months of the award of contract*.

The IAF is under pressure to speed up the acquisition process as its basic training has been undermined ever since the HPT-32 trainers were grounded in July 2009 after 17 crashes. Indian media has reported that an entire batch of Indian Air Force trainee pilots graduated without the basic 24-week training on ad-initio propeller trainers.

The pilots are being trained on the newly procured BAE Systems Hawks but this too had suffered due to a delay in delivery of parts by BAE Systems. However, the issue was resolved at the time of the follow-on contract for an additional 57 Hawk jet trainers signed earlier this year.

The contract hopefuls are expected to be present at Aero India 2011.

Indian Air Force completes trails of basic trainer aircraft : Defense news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> Boeing is also planning to bring a wide range of aircraft, which include the F/A-18 Super Hornet, one of the contenders for the multi-medium role combat aircraft deal.


They attended AI this year too and it was reported before, that they will come in 2011 again. 




jha said:


> *Indian Air Force completes trails of basic trainer aircraft*
> 
> _The Indian Air Force (IAF) has completed trails of five aircraft shortlisted for the basic trainer contract and *the evaluation report is expected to be submitted to the MoD by the end of December or early January*_. The five aircraft which participated in the trials are the American Hawker Beechcraft T-6C, the Pilatus PC-7 MkII, the Korean Aerospace Industries KT-1, EADS PZL-130 Orlik TC-II from Poland and Grob 120TP from Germany.



Interesting, as expected no Finmecca jet trainer, but surprising is that no Embraer Tucanos are available anymore.


----------



## jha

sancho said:


> They attended AI this year too and it was reported before, that they will come in 2011 again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, as expected no Finmecca jet trainer, but surprising is that no Embraer Tucanos are available anymore.



 Surprising indeed..

In this lot i support Grob120..very cost effective and there are chances that the production line will be moved to india and HAL will become partner in global sales..


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> Surprising indeed..
> 
> In this lot i support Grob120..very cost effective and there are chances that the production line will be moved to india and HAL will become partner in global sales..



Then you might find this interesting too (google translated):



> *Grob Aircraft: successful presentation in India, new equipment in the UK*
> 
> 2010-11-25
> 
> More than 25,000 km laid the Grob G 120 TP back to present to the trainer in India for military flight training as part of a large tender and demonstrate its performance in flight demonstrations. In Swabia on the way from the Indian subcontinent and return the plane made in several countries station there, too present its flight characteristics. In Great Britain the mandate is given to equip the trainers there used G 115 E fleet with new, powerful collision warning systems.
> 
> Around the globe, the Grob training aircraft Aircraft in service and other forces interested in the purchase of the aircraft, especially in its new version of a turboprop. In a large tender India seeks new training aircraft and has also coarse Aircraft invited to present the new coach G 120 TP live.
> 
> *Together with a Cessna Caravan, the aircraft was on its way to India and was able to impress in flying displays. "We have a large range of G demonstrate 120 TP successfully and are very optimistic that we are now in the next step in the short selection for the new training aircraft of Indian Air Force," summarizes the company's CEO, Johann Heitzmann, the initial results and responses together.
> *
> On the way back, the coach made several station in order in the Middle East to introduce its flight characteristics and demonstrate. The aircraft manufacturer from Mattsies is on several tenders worldwide in the race and hopes that soon other nations on the list of customers for rough training aircraft can be set.



Grob Aircraft: erfolgreiche Präsentation in Indien, neue Ausrüstung in Großbritannien - GROB Aircraft


It will be interesting how such a small vendor will be able to compete against EADS, Kawasaki, or Beechcraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

^^ I know this has the least chance of getting selected..But still i favor this..


----------



## AIRFORCE BRAT

MILITARY AVIATION AND AEROSPACE NEWS: Indian Air Force completes trails of basic trainer aircraft

Indian Air Force completes
trails of basic trainer aircraft SOURCE : Defenseworld.net The Indian Air Force (IAF) has
completed trails of five aircraft
shortlisted for the basic trainer
contract and the evaluation
report is expected to be
submitted to the MoD by the end of December or early
January. The five aircraft
which participated in the trials
are the American Hawker
Beechcraft T-6C, the Pilatus
PC-7 MkII, the Korean Aerospace Industries KT-1,
EADS PZL-130 Orlik TC-II from
Poland and Grob 120TP from
Germany.
The trails were conducted at
the Jamnagar Air Base in Gujarat and included flights by
the IAF instructor-pilots for a
period of five days each till the
end of October. The acquisition
of the basic trainer aircraft is
an urgent procurement to make up the grounding of the
HPT-32 Deepak basic trainers
manufactured by Hindustan
Aeronautics Limited (HAL). A
total of 75 aircraft are to be
procured from abroad. The trainer aircraft
procurement process started
only during the first quarter of
this year and bids were
submitted by seven aircraft
manufacturers in response to an RFI. The final five which
participated in the trails were
downselected and an RFP
issued to them. The IAF
expects to start receiving the
aircraft within six months of the award of contract.
The IAF is under pressure to
speed up the acquisition
process as its basic training has
been undermined ever since
the HPT-32 trainers were grounded in July 2009 after 17
crashes. Indian media has
reported that an entire batch
of Indian Air Force trainee
pilots graduated without the
basic 24-week training on ad- initio propeller trainers.
The pilots are being trained on
the newly procured BAE
Systems Hawks but this too
had suffered due to a delay in
delivery of parts by BAE Systems. However, the issue
was resolved at the time of
the follow-on contract for an
additional 57 Hawk jet trainers
signed earlier this year.
The contract hopefuls are expected to be present at Aero
India 2011


----------



## AIRFORCE BRAT

Self delete...


----------



## AMCA

*Any Idea when IJT sitara is Entering Service??
*


----------



## AIRFORCE BRAT

AMCA said:


> *Any Idea when IJT sitara is Entering Service??
> *



don't know but i think its going under some stablity test in russia due to some problem due to their engine AL-56..


----------



## AMCA

AIRFORCE BRAT said:


> don't know but i think its going under some stablity test in russia due to some problem due to their engine AL-56..



hmnnn I see, it is indeed a stunning aircraft, and HAL must make it ready within 2012 for the market to not slip away from India...


----------



## AIRFORCE BRAT

yes! But 12 pre production are stated to induct by june next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

jha said:


> *Indian Air Force completes trails of basic trainer aircraft*
> 
> _The Indian Air Force (IAF) has completed trails of five aircraft shortlisted for the basic trainer contract and *the evaluation report is expected to be submitted to the MoD by the end of December or early January*_. The five aircraft which participated in the trials are the American Hawker Beechcraft T-6C, the Pilatus PC-7 MkII, the Korean Aerospace Industries KT-1, EADS PZL-130 Orlik TC-II from Poland and Grob 120TP from Germany.
> 
> 
> The trails were conducted at the Jamnagar Air Base in Gujarat and included flights by the IAF instructor-pilots for a period of five days each till the end of October. The acquisition of the basic trainer aircraft is an urgent procurement to make up the grounding of the HPT-32 Deepak basic trainers manufactured by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL)._ A total of 75 aircraft are to be procured from abroad._
> 
> The trainer aircraft procurement process started only during the first quarter of this year and bids were submitted by seven aircraft manufacturers in response to an RFI. The final five which participated in the trails were downselected and an RFP issued to them. *The IAF expects to start receiving the aircraft within six months of the award of contract*.
> 
> The IAF is under pressure to speed up the acquisition process as its basic training has been undermined ever since the HPT-32 trainers were grounded in July 2009 after 17 crashes. Indian media has reported that an entire batch of Indian Air Force trainee pilots graduated without the basic 24-week training on ad-initio propeller trainers.
> 
> The pilots are being trained on the newly procured BAE Systems Hawks but this too had suffered due to a delay in delivery of parts by BAE Systems. However, the issue was resolved at the time of the follow-on contract for an additional 57 Hawk jet trainers signed earlier this year.
> 
> The contract hopefuls are expected to be present at Aero India 2011.
> 
> Indian Air Force completes trails of basic trainer aircraft : Defense news



Apropos of nothing - this is a rant, so please do not read further unless you have your hobbyhorse filters on! - it is a pity that we cannot have any kind of basic indigenous development for even aircraft like this.

Surely seventy odd years of work is sufficient to build some basic capability in metal-forming, use of composites, assembling of instruments, engine design and aerodynamic design, enough to build a blessed basic trainer! This is not control system stuff; the irony being that we successfully developed flight control systems which work very well indeed, and we find ourselves reaching for global alternatives for this entry level technology. Is it me, or is there some contradiction somewhere?

Look at the numbers involved.

This basic aircraft is not just a basic entry level trainer, it is also a small air-taxi, potentially (with some ruggedisation and some reinforcement, possibly a higher duty cycle engine) a crop-dusting vehicle, a light observation vehicle for the gunners (until UAVs take over the role completely) and simply a flying machine of affordable price which flying clubs can put at the disposal of its members.

Beyond this is an infinite vista of possibilities: larger passenger aircraft, turbo-jet versions of all the prop planes, light transport aircraft for tactical intervention, all the way up to the big ticket items that make the international press as mouth-watering news. 

So why are we buying these even now?


----------



## Joe Shearer

rpraveenkum said:


> *Lockheed offsets mock MoD norms*
> 
> Lockheed offsets mock MoD norms
> 
> US defence major Lockheed Martin&#8217;s offset proposals, arising from its sale to India of six C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft for $962 million (about Rs 3,835 crore), are seen by some defence ministry officials as violating provisions of the offsets policy. They say they make a mockery of the ministry&#8217;s stated aim of promoting an indigenous defence industry.
> 
> Lockheed Martin&#8217;s $275-million offset offer was proposed on November 21 and cleared by the defence ministry. However, several ministry officials fear that allowing Lockheed Martin to bypass offset liabilities would invite similar disregard by other vendors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The largest component of Lockheed Martin&#8217;s offset offer is a $121-million proposal to import and operate a &#8220;weapons system trainer&#8221; (WST), which is a simulator on which instructors from Mahindra & Mahindra will train Indian Air Force (IAF) crews of the C-130J.
> 
> The first shocker is the cost of the WST, one of four simulators needed to train C-130J aircrews. For this piece of hardware alone, Lockheed Martin is claiming offsets credit worth $121 million, almost 45 per cent of its entire offset liability.
> 
> 
> DOG FIGHT
> Offset
> proposal Value
> ($ mn) Defence ministry
> guideline
> Manufacture of RFID
> components 119 Does not qualify as not
> military hardware
> Simulator import 48 Straight imports cannot be
> treated as offsets
> Contracts to M&M 55 Relates to import (of simulator)
> Aircraft engine
> design services 20 Eligible only for military engines
> Technology transfer 15 No provision
> F-16 avionics 15 Eligible for offset components
> Travel savings 3 Not permissible
> 
> 
> This has been possible because the IAF, for reasons unknown, did not include simulators while actually purchasing the C-130J. Had the WST been part of the C-130J contract, Lockheed Martin would have been liable &#8212; in accordance with Defence Offset Policy, a part of the Defence Procurement Procedure of 2008 (DPP-2008) &#8212; to pay 30 per cent of the cost of the simulator as offset.
> 
> Pushpinder Singh, a noted aerospace expert and editor of Vayu magazine, points out: &#8220;Simulators are vital for training crewpersons. That is why every buyer of aircraft includes training simulators in the primary contract. That benefits the buyer because the vendor becomes liable for offsets for the simulator as well.&#8221;
> 
> Responding to an emailed query from Business Standard, Lockheed Martin confirmed:
> 
> &#8220;The requirement for a WST was not included under the letter of request for the C-130J issued by the government of India in December 2006. Lockheed Martin chose to include a WST in its offset proposal&#8230; The government agreed with our view and approved the proposed offset project after negotiations.&#8221;
> 
> When contacted by Business Standard for a comment on IAF&#8217;s actions, the defence ministry did not respond.
> 
> Considered individually, almost every component of Lockheed Martin&#8217;s simulator offset proposal violates the defence ministry&#8217;s policy. Take, for instance, offset credit for $48 million to directly import the simulator, which will be installed in Hindon outside Delhi and operated by M&M, Lockheed Martin&#8217;s Indian offset partner.
> 
> Straight imports of defence equipment cannot be treated as offsets under defence offset policy. Lockheed Martin, however, claims: &#8220;Direct foreign investment is permitted as an offset under the terms of the DPP. The milestone credits for the WST project are based on direct foreign investment in India, which results in the provision of aircrew training facilities and capabilities.&#8221;
> 
> This, say offset experts, is factually incorrect. Para 2.1(b) of the offset policy permits &#8220;direct foreign investment for industrial infrastructure for services...&#8221; But the policy defines &#8220;services&#8221; as &#8220;maintenance, overhaul, upgrades, life extension, engineering, design, testing of defence products, defence related software or quality assurance services&#8221;. What is being provided in this case is a ready-built simulator.
> 
> Lockheed Martin&#8217;s other offset proposals have rung alarm bells within the ministry. They include offset credit of US $20 million for &#8220;aircraft engine design services&#8221; with Bangalore-based engineering firm QuEST. This would only be treatable as an offset if the design services were for military engines, but there is no way of ensuring that.
> 
> It has proposed offset credit of $15 million for &#8220;manufacture of F-16 avionics components&#8221; with Tata Power. While this would indeed be eligible for offsets, Tata Power confirms that there is no ongoing dialogue with Lockheed Martin.
> 
> Finally, a whopping offset credit of $119 million for &#8220;manufacture of RFID components&#8221; with Bharat Electronics. RFID components are not military equipment under the DPP-2008, and this manufacture does not qualify for offsets.
> 
> Worried by such violations of the offset policy, the defence ministry is carrying out a major review. But the Indian defence industry, which was supposed to benefit from offsets, is concerned that instead of tightening policy, the ministry is poised to create further loopholes that would benefit foreign vendors.



This is just one more chapter in the pathetic story of our refusal to take an integrated training establishment seriously. Right from the time of the Abdul Kalam report (the COFA report), the simulator gap has been pointed out to whoever will listen, again and again and again. Fact is, nobody is listening. So simulators remain afterthoughts, without considering the huge, almost incalculable savings that they represent. Not even the Air Force seems to be listening; one would imagine that by now, every MiG 21 base in the country should have had a couple of full function simulators, ensuring that no pilot ever goes more than a day or two without a real or a simulated sortie. Against this, for people in the know who are reading this, the actual numbers deployed are frighteningly low. 

Meanwhile, only three establishments in the west was specailised in making simulators. My information is that at least one of them, a British subsidiary of BAe, has gone to the wall; the other two now enjoy almost a monopoly position, and it is difficult to get reasonable prices from them. We had a chance to pick up the entire Bristol-based establishment; did we do anything about it? 

No prizes for guessing the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

AIRFORCE BRAT said:


> don't know but i think its going under some stablity test in russia due to some problem due to their engine AL-56..



Sorry it Saturn AL-55I(16.9 kN of thrust (thrust-to-weight ratio of 5.59)) not AL-56


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> ^^ I know this has the least chance of getting selected..But still i favor this..



I wouldn't mind more German stuff too, but when you see that we have to induct these trainers as fast as possible, bigger vendors should be more capable, not to mention that they have more political assistance.


----------



## jha

sancho said:


> I wouldn't mind more German stuff too, but when you see that we have to induct these trainers as fast as possible, bigger vendors should be more capable, not to mention that they have more political assistance.



Yes..Its just that they are offering too much to resist..


----------



## SpArK

*First C-130J Delivered To IAF Today In US*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## angeldemon_007

> First C-130J Delivered To IAF Today In US


This giant plane is a beauty. Just check out this video of flight test.
YouTube - Lockheed Martin - C-130J Super Hercules In Action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> First C-130J Delivered To IAF Today In US


This giant plane is a beauty. Just check out this video of flight test.
YouTube - Lockheed Martin - C-130J Super Hercules In Action


----------



## SpArK

YouTube - C-130J India Delivery Ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STAR SCREAM

*AWESOM PHOTOSHOPED* 







http://chaffandflare.blogspot.com


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

*India's regional aircraft could be a jet​*
India's first indigenous regional aircraft, the RTA-70, could be powered by turbofan engines, with the government viewing it as a stepping stone to larger aircraft.


Although the RTA-70 (regional transport aircraft-70) *was originally envisaged as a 70- to 90-seat turboprop, the Indian government asked National Aerospace Laboratories to investigate the use of turbofans. NAL is studying the two options, and will report to the government in April 2011, after which a decision will be made.*

"The government asked us to look at the turbofan option, and after we conduct a feasibility study, we will decide," says NAL director AR Upadhya. "Previously, *we were focusing only on a high-wing turboprop design. If all goes well, by the end of 2011 we will have full go-ahead to create the aircraft."*


NAL has *been in talks with jet engine producers, including General Electric, Pratt & Whitney, Rolls-Royce and Snecma. It says all have shown interest in the project.*




"Initially, we were looking only at the turboprop option because of the high price of fuel," says Upadhya. "Lifecycle costs were our key concern. The government then asked us to look at the turbofan option, because they see it as a stepping stone to the high end."

NAL foresees demand for regional aircraft in India reaching 250 by 2025. This is driven by India's increasingly wealthy middle class, and its demand for flights on low-cost carriers. In addition, industries are moving into India's smaller cities, increasing the viability of regional flights to those destinations.



NAL also sees possible demand for 150 military variants to replace the Indian air force's Antonov An-32 fleet.

Irrespective of the RTA-70's powerplant, it is likely to come in two variants - a shorter one with 70-90 seats and a longer one with 80-100 seats. Its range will be 1,350nm (2,500km), suitable for most long sectors in India. Avionics are likely to be produced locally, and include an indigenous fly-by-wire control system to save weight.

Upadhya estimates the *aircraft could be in service as soon as 2017*, and NAL is open to international and local partners. The aircraft would be produced by government-owned Hindustan Aeronautics.
If India were to produce the RTA-70 as a jet, it would find itself in the increasingly crowded field of 50- to 100-seat regional jets. *Competitors would include the Bombardier CSeries, Comac ARJ21 Embraer's E-Jets and the Sukhoi Superjet.*

Boeing 747 and Airbus A380 Aircraft News from Flightglobal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

*India's akashdeep is ready: DRDO's Agra lab tests critical surveillance technologies successfully on Aerostat*














*The Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO)&#8217;s Agra-based lab -- the Aerial Delivery Research & Development Establishment (ADRDE) &#8211; has successfully tested and flown some critical technologies on Aerostat(s) developed for various surveillance purposes.*


ADRDE Director Balraj Gupta confirms to Aviation Week\Tarmak007 on December 27 that the scientists have *completed successful testing of electro-optical payload and COMINT (communication intelligence) systems onboard the Aerostat*, which carries the Indian name Akashdeep.


&#8220;We are planning to conduct *a live trial of Akashdeep for a select-group of media and invitees tomorrow (December 28).* We have a blanket clearance to go up to a maxim altitude of 100 m and above that we need special clearances from the local Indian Air Force station here,&#8221; Balraj said.



Over the last few years, ADRDE has diversified in the field of LTA technologies and developed small and medium size Aerostats. 

&#8220;Recently, we have successfully test flown a medium-sized, helium-filled Aerostat up to one km at Agra. A number of state-of-the-art technologies have been developed for the platform, including aerodynamic design of balloon, fabrics, fabrication, hydraulic winch, electro optic tether, high pressure helium cylinder manifold and active pressure control system,&#8221; Balraj said.


Bangalore head-quartered Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) and its Hyderabad division played a pivotal role in the development of Aerostat along with a multiple DRDO labs and large\medium-sized industrial partners in India.


A DRDO official attached to its HQ in New Delhi says that *the payload for the Aerostat was taken from India&#8217;s Nishant UAV for technology demonstration. &#8220;We are working on independent systems and payloads for the Aerostat, but our mission was to prove the effectiveness of these platforms and our capabilities.* We are now confident that the platforms can take the actual payload and beam output through various sensors,&#8221; the official said.


*Aviation aficionadas will get an upclose of the home-grown Aerostat during the 2011 Aero India. *

*ADRDE is also in the process of exploiting this airborne platform with radar payloads, too.* &#8220;In future, in addition to Indian armed forces, these platforms will also be used for civilian applications and disaster management,&#8221; says sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

*DRDO develops Aerostat radar to strengthen air defence
*

NEW DELHI (PTI): Premier defence research organisation DRDO has indigenously developed an Aerostat radar which will help to strengthen the air defence network of the armed forces and boost the country's surveillance capabilities.

Developed by DRDO's Agra-based Aerial Delivery Research and Development Establishment (ADRDE) laboratory, the Aerostat is undergoing final trials with full payload and is expected to be delivered to the armed forces in the near future, DRDO officials told PTI here.

The Aerostat radars, which basically include sensors mounted on blimp-like large balloons tethered to the ground with long cables, are a long-standing requirement of the Air Force.

The DRDO-made aerostat radar has been designed to rise one km above the ground and its payload includes electro-optical sensors and equipment for communication intelligence, they said.

The armed forces have till now relied on Israeli aerostat radar systems, which have been deployed along the western frontiers and allow the defence forces to keep a watch on flying objects well outside its territory.

The radars on Aerostats can be operated either in a 360 degree search mode and can stay afloat round-the-clock for four to five weeks at one go. They are much cheaper and easier to operate than AWACS.

India has recently acquired three AWACS systems from Israel and has plans of acquiring two more similar systems in the near future.

Both AWACS and Aerostat radars act as 'eyes in the sky' and help in enhancing the situational awareness of the theatre commanders to detect hostile aircraft and can be decisive in aerial combat operations by effectively positioning air defence fighters against them.

DRDO develops Aerostat radar to strengthen air defence - Brahmand.com


----------



## jha

*IAF to deploy fighter aircraft in South*

Amid heightened threat perception, the Indian Air Force is planning to deploy fighter aircraft squadrons in southern parts of the country to tackle the threat from non-state actors and to secure the sealanes.

"This is in our plans. *The first two squadrons of the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) would also be based in South India and squadrons of either the M-MRCA or the Su-30 MKI would also be based there,*" IAF Vice Chief Air Marshal P K Barbora told reporters here on the sidelines of a function here.

He was responding to a question whether the air force had any plans of deploying its fighter assets in the southern peninsula in wake of increasing threat from non-state actors like Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT) and sea pirates.

"The role of IAF would increase in South India and *we are also thinking of increasing our presence in the Andaman Nicobar Islands also*," Barbora said.

The IAF is planning to deploy the first two squadrons of the LCA in Sulur in Coimbatore district in Tamil Nadu.

Asked about reports that Lashkar and other terror groups may try to use the sea route to launch attacks against India, he said, "As far as non-state actors are concerned, we can't say when, where and what they will do... If defence Services are called upon to contribute to efforts to put down the design of non-state actors, we are always available."

IAF has been strengthening its presence in the South to protect the country's interests in the Indian Ocean Region.

With the induction of force multipliers such as the mid-air refullers, the Air Force has expanded its strategic reach and is capable of carrying out long range operations.


IAF to deploy fighter aircraft in South - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*C-130J To Touch Jamnagar On 31 Dec, To Fly National Media On 9th Jan To B'lore For LCA-IOC, To Be Inducted In IAF On 1st Feb, 2011 !!!*







C-130J Super Hercules of the IAF to touch Indian soil on 31st Dec, 2010, in Jamnagar, and will remain in Delhi till 9th Jan, 2011, and will fly to Bangalore on 9th Jan with national media onboard, for LCA-IOC to be declared in Bangalore by Defence Minister A K Antony on Jan 10, 2011, and will be inducted into service on Feb 1, 2011 in Bangalore by the Minister. Year begins with a bang for IAF. Cheers!!

Chindits: *Flash* : C-130J To Touch Jamnagar On 31 Dec, To Fly National Media On 9th Jan To B'lore For LCA-IOC, To Be Inducted In IAF On 1st Feb, 2011 !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## marcos98

*GROB AIRCRAFT G 120TP*
On the way back home after a long trip to India
YouTube - Enjoy the GROB AIRCRAFT G 120TP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

This is even more interesting with a statement of Pushbindar Singh Chopra, president of the society of aerospace studies in India:

YouTube - GROB AIRCRAFT at the ILA Berlin 2010


But if I'm not wrong, the Grob is the only trainer in the competition that has a side by side seat config and so far I thought that was not what IAF wanted and why they rejected the NAL Hansa trainer.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Important points from an article in IDR :*

*India pays dearly for poorly negotiated arms deals*
1. three AWACS aircraft from Israel in March 2004-
These aircraft were earlier being sold to China for US $358 million but the deal had to be aborted under US pressure. 
Subsequently, India agreed to buy them for US $1.1 billion&#8211;a whopping US $742 million more than the price agreed to by the Chinese.

2.Recently, Russia demanded enhanced inflation index for the Sukhoi deal. It also demanded that the rouble be compared with the euro and not with the dollar as agreed to in the original contract.

3.In the case of Gorshkov aircraft carrier, Russia has sought massive upward price revision. Apparently, India had failed to negotiate fool-proof agreements with clearly defined provisions. How else can such lacunae be explained?

*In almost all contracts, imprecise and flawed provisions lead to multiple interpretations during the implementation stage. Invariably it is India that suffers as vendors exploit ambiguities in the contract language, especially with respect to delivery schedules, warranties, after sales support and penalties for default.*

There is no free flow of information between the three Services. The Comptroller and Auditor General of India (CAG) in his report has pointed out instances when different services paid different prices for the same item from the same vendor.


----------



## jha

*2010 Year End Review - Indian Air Force*






The Indian Air Force is poised to enter the big league soon with a slew of big ticket acquisitions slated to unfold in the next few years. _The handing over of the first of the six C-130J-30 Super Hercules to the IAF by Lockheed Martin at a function in Marietta, Georgia on 16th December is a step towards that direction and its induction early next year would herald a new era in the IAF at the threshold of a new decade_. During the year 2010 the IAF acquired a dedicated network AFNET, revived remote runways and expanded others and took part in various Joint Exercises and Peacekeeping Operations.

AFNET dedicated to the Nation

The state-of-the-art gigabyte digital information grid, the AFNET, was dedicated to the Nation by the Defence Minister Shri AK Antony on 14th September. Managed by the Integrated Air Command and Control System (IACCS), the network links all ground-based and airborne sensors, Air Defence Weapon Systems and Command and Control Nodes. The dedicated network also paves the way for the release of radio spectrum for civilian telecom use.

New airfields, expansion of ground assets

Air Chief Marshal PV Naik inaugurated a new IAF airfield at Phalodi in Rajasthan on 6th April. The airfield, located between Jaisalmer and Jodhpur, can host all types of aircrafts in the IAFs inventory. A new parallel runway was added to the one existing at the Air Force Station, Gwalior later in the year, capable of operating all types of IAF aircrafts. On 26th June Shri Antony became the first Defence Minister to land at the Advanced Landing Ground (AGL), Nyoma. The airstrip is located at an altitude of 13,300 feet, close to the Line of Actual Control (LAC) in Ladakh.

Vayushakti - Demonstrating Firepower

The IAF staged a massive day-and-night Fire Power Demonstration (FPD), Vayushakti-2010, at Pokharan on 28th February. More than a hundred aircraft participated, including the recently inducted AWACS, UAVs and midair refuellers. Television viewers across the country for the first time saw streaming videos of the direct hits, brought Live by onboard cameras mounted on UAVs.

Joint Exercises, Peace Keeping

An IAF contingent of 230 men flew to France for the Indo-French Joint Air Exercise Garuda, held at the Istres Air Base from 14th to 25th June. The IAF fielded six Su-30 MKI, the MKI version of the Sukhoi making its debut over the French skies, besides three IL-78 midair refuellers and one IL-76 heavy lift aircraft. Later in the year the 3rd Indo-UK Air Exercise, Indradhanush, was held at Kalaikunda, West Bengal from 18th October to 3rd November. While the RAF brought the Typhoons for the first time, the IAF pitched in with its frontline fighter jets, - Su-30 MKI, Mirage-2000 and Mig-27. Both sides also operated their respective AWACS and midair refueller aircraft.

As part of the Peacekeeping operations under the UN Flag, a contingent of 196 IAF personnel left for Sudan, supported by six Mi-17 utility helicopters on 13th January. On 15th July the IAF sent its fifth rotational contingent of UN Peacekeeping Force (UNPKF) comprising 285 personnel to the Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC).

The IAF helicopter UN mission based in Bukavu, DRC undertook Casualty Evacuation Operations on 3rd July from Sange, the provincial capital, airlifting 32 people in 13 sorties, who were injured in a fire when a gasoline tanker overturned the day before, killing 230 and wounding 190.

Master Blaster IAF's new brand ambassador

Batting maestro Sachin Tendulkar was conferred the Honorary rank of Group Captain at a ceremony in New Delhi on 3rd September and in the new year will join a galaxy of leaders in the country to have flown in the Sukhoi, such as former President Shri APJ Abdul Kalam and President Smt. Pratibha Devisingh Patil.

Adventure Sports -- Mission Seven Summit

A team of IAF mountaineers scaled Mt. Denali (6,194 mtrs) in Alaska in May, 2010. With Mt. Kilimanjaro in Africa next on the list in 2011, the team is aiming for a record of scaling the highest peaks in various continents, - Asia, Australasia, North and South America, Europe and Africa.

IAF also plans to send an all-women expedition to Mt. Everest next year. As a prelude the team scaled Mt. Kamet (7,757m) and Mt. Abi Gamin (7,354m) in May this year. 


2010 Year End Review - Indian Air Force | India Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aarai

Sancho and other Guru could you please elaborate what exactly this article intends to say.

Eurofighter vs SU30MKI


The Sukhoi Su-27 "Flanker" and its two-seat Indian development, the Su-30 MKI are aviation enthusiasts for many the epitome of highly agile fighter aircraft. Those who do not have the incredible "Cobra" - surprised surprise maneuver on the big international air show and wondered, "Who is there still a chance in a dogfight?"

The answer is: The Air Force - and with the Euro Fighter


The Su-30 is impressive for its sheer size. The Sukhoi Su-30 MKI is a two-seat advanced variant of the Russian Sukhoi Su-27 interceptor "Flanker", equipped with the latest avionics from different nations, including Russia, Israel, France and India. It is the product of cooperation of Russian and Indian defense industry, and also equipped with a thrust vector control unit that allows the machine to maneuver well beyond the purely aerodynamic as possible, in the so-called "post stall" - to take wraps range.


----------



## sancho

Aarai said:


> Sancho and other Guru could you please elaborate what exactly this article intends to say...




Hi Aarai, Benny posted this in the MMRCA thread too and we had a talk about it. Check the following link and the post number 3655:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/4347-mrca-news-discussions-244.html


----------



## SpArK

*IAI to help India develop unmanned Dhruv​*
Israel Aerospace Industries and Hindustan Aeronautics are co-operating to enable the transition of the Indian-developed Dhruv advanced light helicopter into an unmanned maritime rotorcraft.
Already involved in the Dhruv programme, IAI has developed an integrated helicopter avionics suite that would give the type a day and night observation capability, observation and targeting and electronic warfare equipment and a flexible weapons carrying system.







&#169; APGphoto gallery on flightglobal.com/AirSpace​
The Indian navy wants an unmanned version of the Dhruv, having criticised the performance of early production examples of the type. The service operates five examples, as listed in Flightglobal's HeliCAS database.
IAI and HAL have performed initial tests of an unmanned version of the Chetak helicopter, but their focus has now shifted to adapting the Dhruv. Their proposed solution would lead to the development of a "black box" that could replace the aircraft's pilots for maritime missions.
An unmanned version of the Dhruv could begin a series of test flights during 2011, a senior IAI source says. "The potential customers for unmanned helicopters are beginning to understand the potential in such a platform," the source adds.

Boeing 747 and Airbus A380 Aircraft News from Flightglobal


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases

The President of India, and the Supreme Commander of Indian Armed Forces, Smt Pratibha Devi Singh Patil awarded the prestigious Presidential Standard to 31 Sqn AF and Colours to 9 Base Repair Depot (BRD) AF, during a grand ceremonial parade held at Air Force Station, Lohegaon in Pune, this morning. The Commanding Officer of 31 Squadron Wg Cdr Ashutosh Srivastava received the Standard whereas Air Officer Commanding of 9 BRD, Air Commodore BR Chandran received the Colours from the President. Both formations of the Indian Air Force (IAF) are based at Pune.

IAF Operational Squadrons become eligible for award of Presidential Standards after completion of 18 years, while Base Repair Depots and Training Institutions become eligible for award of Presidential Colours after 25 years. The selection is based on their past record and achievements during peace as well as hostilities and acknowledges the rich heritage and impeccable record of meritorious service rendered by the units. The Colours are awarded to non flying formations and Standards are awarded to Operational Units.

Speaking on the occasion the President Patil said as we embark on the path of economic progress the need to preserve peace is essential for which effective deterrence is necessary.We do not wish to initiate or encourage conflict in the region but if it is thrust upon us, I am confident that our Armed Forces will rise to the occasion and keep the country&#8217;s flag high.

The Governor of Maharashtra Mr K. Shankarnarayanan, the state Cooperatives Minister Harshavardhan Patil, Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal P V Naik, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief (AOC-in-C), South Western Air Command, Air Marshal AK Gogoi, AOC-in-C, Maintenance Command, Air Marshal PV Athavale were present on the occasion.

The Parade was commanded by Group Captain NN Sinha, the Chief Operations Officer of Air Force Station Pune. The Lohagoan Air Base houses three fighter Squadrons, and also has two technical training Schools, one Missile Squadron, one radar unit and Air Force Intelligence School. Air Force Base, Pune continues to be a frontline operational base and is presently commanded by Air Cmde Shreesh Mohan.

The President also released the First Day Cover of a postal stamp on 31 Sqn and 9 BRD at the function. A display of precision and daredevilry by the Air Warrior Drill Team held on the occasion was enjoyed by the audience.

31 Squadron was formed at Pathankot on 01 Sep 1963, and was equipped with the potent French Mystere aircraft. During both the wars with Pakistan in 1965 as well as in 1971, the squadron was extensively employed in the ground attack role in support of the Indian Army on the western front. The squadron operated Mysteres till 1973, and then the Indian made Maruts till 1983 before re-equipping with the MiG 23 which it flew from 1983 till its number plating in Sep 2003. The Squadron was resurrected on 01 Jan 2009 at Air Force Station Pune under the command of Wg Cdr A Srivastav. The Squadron has been the backbone of the IAF&#8217;s strike force in several Operations including Brasstracks, Meghdoot, Safed Sagar, Parakram and Vijay Chakra. For its gallant role in various operations, the Sqn has earned one Maha Vir Chakra, three Vir Chakras, one Vishit Seva Medal apart from several commendations by CAS and C-in-Cs. The Squadron is now re-equipped with the cutting edge SU-30 MKI multi role fighter, armed with a state-of-the-art radar, avionics, beyond visual range missiles, precision guided ground attack weapons and air to air refueling capabilities increasing the operational capability of the squadron manifold. The unit continues its operational service exemplifying the unit motto; &#8220;Shatrum Chhidrey Praharet&#8221; meaning, &#8220; A kill with every blow&#8221;.

9 BRD, the recipient of Presidential Colours, undertakes major repair and servicing of a variety of avionics, ground-to-air communicatioin equipment, radar and navigational aids and airfield support equipment. It is now on the threshold of inducting new repair lines which would significantly enhance its support to Air Operations. The Depot, initially known as the Base Signals Repair Unit (BSRU), was formed on 01 May 1957 with the amalgamation of two sections - namely Wireless Repair Section and Radio Repair Section. During the Sino-Indo conflict and Goa Operations in 1961-62, the unit fabricated power supply unit for an Early Warning Radar within local resources, which provided valuable assistance during the conduct of air operations. The unit was re-designated as 9 BRD on 01 Apr 1966. During the 70&#8217;s some special projects were accomplished. Subsequently, in Kargil Operations a major thrust was laid towards indigenization. The depot has not only met the field units demands on main equipment, but has been instrumental in indigenigation of several critical sub-assemblies and modules.

The depot contributes immensely in sustaining existing operational vehicle leap-frogging towards modernization in an era of rapidly changing technology. 9 BRD AF is presently commanded by Air Cmde BR Chandran. He has a team of well qualified and highly dedicated officers, PBORs and civilians. The Depot is IS/ISO9001:2000 certified wef 23 Apr 2003 and is working towards IS/ISO9001:2008 accreditation.

Interacting with media after the function the Air Chief Marshal PV Naik said that sustantial upgradation will be made to the infrastructure of the Pune Air Force station.


----------



## marcos98

*President Awards Standards To IAF's 31 Squadron ​*












> The Indian Air Force's 31 Squadron was presented standards by the President in Pune today. The squadron was formed at Pathankot on 01 Sep 1963, and was equipped with French Mystere aircraft. During both the wars with Pakistan in 1965 as well as in 1971, the squadron was extensively employed in the ground attack role in support of the Indian Army on the western front. The squadron operated Mysteres till 1973, and then the Indian made Maruts till 1983 before re-equipping with the MiG 23 which it flew from 1983 till its number plating in Sep 2003. The Squadron was resurrected on 01 Jan 2009 at Air Force Station Pune under the command of Wg Cdr A Srivastav. The Squadron has been the backbone of the IAF's strike force in several Operations including Brasstracks, Meghdoot, Safed Sagar, Parakram and Vijay Chakra. For its gallant role in various operations, the Sqn has earned one Maha Vir Chakra, three Vir Chakras, one Vishit Seva Medal apart from several commendations by CAS and C-in-Cs. The Squadron is now re-equipped with the cutting edge SU-30 MKI multi role fighter, armed with a state-of-the-art radar, avionics, beyond visual range missiles, precision guided ground attack weapons and air to air refueling capabilities increasing the operational capability of the squadron manifold. The unit continues its operational service exemplifying the unit motto; "Shatrum Chhidrey Praharet" meaning, " A kill with every blow".


----------



## marcos98

YouTube - The Making of the C-130J for India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

IAF's net-centric ops theme tableau for Republic Day Parade 2011


----------



## angeldemon_007

> IAI to help India develop unmanned Dhruv


What happened to Chetak project ??/


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> What happened to Chetak project ??/



Maybe only used as a tech demonstrator, for early tests and development, which now clould be transfered into Dhruv, or later LUH.


----------



## truthseeker2010

*Capability Enhancement for Indian Air Force Jaguar Fleet with MBDA ASRAAMs*

MBDA's ASRAAM would provide a significant operational capability enhancement for the Indian Air Force Jaguar fleet in both short and within visual range protection. The weapon system's acquisition ranges are phenomenal and would typically enable a Jaguar pilot to "see", engage and kill the target before it even had the chance to respond. With ASRAAM, the lottery of a close-range dogfight is safely avoided.

Given that the Jaguar will probably be operating at a lower altitude than an in-coming threat, ASRAAM's unmatched speed and 'snap up' capability (the ability of the missile to fire upwards to a very high altitude) is ideally suited to the aircraft&#8217;s mission. When combined with a Helmet Mounted Sight (HMS), the aircraft/weapon combination can be used to its full ability.

Because of its sleek, low drag wingless design, proven body lifting techniques and the high speed provided by its 166mm diameter motor, ASRAAM has minimum impact on the desired release envelope. ASRAAM&#8217;s high speed also enables rapid and thereby safe separation from the aircraft's 'near field', a major issue when considering risk reduction during the missile integration programme.

Alternative missiles that have fins and wings forward of their center of gravity suffer from a number of disadvantages, one of these is known as 'weather cocking'. This effect occurs when the aircraft is pulling high g manoeuvres during a missile release (typically during an over the shoulder shot with HMS whilst evading a threat). As such a missile travels along the launch rail, its fins etc. have the aerodynamic effect of pulling it away before its last "shoe" has actually cleared the mechanism. You can imagine the damage that this will cause, not only to the launcher and perhaps even to the aircraft, but also to the mission.

With such a missile, the only way to mitigate this danger is to accept a limited launch profile and accept all the subsequent limitations this poses on the operational and self-defence capabilities of the aircraft. With over 50 years of experience in missile design, MBDA was fully aware of the dangers of 'weather cocking' so ASRAAM was developed from day one to permit the widest carriage and release envelope for the aircraft.

ASRAAM has flown on Jaguar with an HMS in the UK at the world renowned test facility at Boscombe Down, in addition MBDA has worked exclusively with the aircraft design authority BAES. The missile is fully operational on both under wing and tip stations on the UK RAF's Eurofighter Typhoon and the Australian Air Force's F/A 18.

MBDA together with its partners ELBIT (Targo Dash V HMS) and Cobham (JOWL -- Jaguar Overwing Missile Launcher) provide a world beating capability for the IAF Jaguar fleet with proven reliable subsystems. With ASRAAM, MBDA will be able to provide the Indian Air Force with a missile that has the unique ability to cover close combat while offering near BVR performance as well as an integration solution featuring the lowest of potential risks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kali

What is the status of Su-30 Mki stealth version?


----------



## GORKHALI

*PANDORA VERSION OF PAK FA*


----------



## MINK

*IAF plans to acquire amphibious aircraft*






The Indian Air Force (IAF) is planning to purchase amphibious aircraft for the first time in the history of the organization. These aircrafts are most likely to be deployed at the Nicobar and Andaman archipelago.

The IAF has requested information for the aircraft which can takeoff not only from land, but also from sea. The contestant aircrafts are the Canadian Bombardier 415, the Dornier Sea Plane and the Russian Beriev Be-200.

This is the first the the IAF has planned of having an amphibious capability and the main reason for this drastic step is the dynamically changing security demands around the isles.

Nicobar and Andaman is the only tri-service command of the IAF and the amphibious aircrafts will be used to boost the forces capability to secure and constantly keep an eye on the maritime boundary around the isles.

The official information about this case, says that the IAF are planning on purchasing six of these aircraft for maritime reconnaissance and search and rescue operations. The IAF have some requirements for the amphibious aircraft  their main goal is to purchase a machine with a short take-off capability and a range of at least 800 nautical miles.

The proposal to purchase amphibious aircraft for the IAF isnt an old idea and it has been an important question for the Indian government since the 2008 Mumbai terror attacks. Since then the Indian authorities have been considering different options to augment the security of the 7,516km long coast. In 2009 the Indian Navy made the first step to reinforcing the security by buying eight long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft P-8I.

Source: Indian Defence


----------



## Veeru

*C-130J to be inducted into Indian Air Force on Feb 5: Air Chief*

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal P. V. Naik today said C-130J, which is capable of landing on all terrains and in varied altitudes, would be inducted into the Indian Air Force on February 5.

*"The aircraft is capable of landing on all sorts of terrains and altitudes. C-130 J has been made capable of special operations, missions also. So all these are the reasons why we went in for the aircraft," said Naik.

"Yes, all kinds of special missions, but I would not like to specify any of them," he added, when asked about the capability of the aircraft.*

*Meanwhile, former Air Chief Shashindra Pal Tyagi said: "C-130 J is for a special tasks. Situations arise with demand for moving troops' material, cargo in specific areas. For example, an aircraft gets hijacked in Kandahar. Kandahar airfield might not be available to you. We might have to land on an unprepared surface. We need an aeroplane for special tasks."

"I don't want to get into great details about what these special tasks are. But C-130 J will perform well. It can land anywhere virtually, almost all unprepared areas, by day or by night," he added.*

Lockheed Martin Corporation delivered the first of six 'C-130J Super Hercules' for the Indian Air Force in December last year.

The 1.2 billion dollars new fleet was ordered in late 2008, and was the first US Foreign Military sale to India in many years.

The contract includes six aircraft, training of aircrew and maintenance technicians, spares, ground support and test equipment, servicing carts, forklifts, loading vehicles, cargo pallets and a team of technical specialists who will be based in India during a three-year initial support period.

The package also includes India-unique operational equipment designed to increase 'Special Operations' capabilities. The first two C-130Js will be flown to India early next year, followed by the remaining four aircraft deliveries later in 2011.

*The Indian Air Force's C-130J Super Hercules is a highly integrated and sophisticated configuration primarily designed to support India's special operations requirement. Equipped with an Infrared Detection Set (IDS), the aircraft can perform precision low-level flying, airdrops and landing in blackout conditions.*

C-130J to be inducted into Indian Air Force on Feb 5: Air Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

*Air Force MMRCA Competition Contenders to Turn Out at Aero India 2011 *

All six fighter jet contenders for the USD 11 billion Air Force Medium Multi-role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) deal will showcase full flight displays at Aero India 2011 scheduled to be held between February 9th and 13th at Air Force Station Yelahanka, Bangaluru (Bangalore).

The six contenders -- Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet, Lockheed Martin F-16, MiG-35, Dassault Rafale, EADS Eurofighter Typhoon and SAAB Grippen -- will each bring two to three aircraft along with elaborate teams and flight simulators for display. India is expected to make its choice around July 2011 and will ink the USD11 billion deal. The contenders for the MMRCA contract for 126 aircraft will be making a final attempt to impress the Indian Air Force and the Indian public at the upcoming Aero India 2011.

Each company is expected to bring along at least two competing aircraft as well as competent teams and flight simulators for display. Russia's contender, the MiG-35 Fulcrum-F, is an export version of the MiG-29M OVT fighter jet. It is a highly maneuverable air superiority fighter, which has already won high acclaim among aircraft industry and military experts.

The fighter is powered by RD-33 OVT thrust vectoring engines. The RD-33 OVT engines provide superior maneuverability and enhance the fighter's performance in close air engagements. India is expected to make its choice in July this year. Moscow earlier said if MiG-35 wins the tender, Russia is ready to transfer all key technology to India's Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. and provide assistance for the production of the aircraft in the country.

Aero India-2011, which will be held in the southern city of Bangalore on February 11-15, is most likely to attract the record number of leading manufacturers, vendors and suppliers from 63 countries. 

Air Force MMRCA Competition Contenders to Turn Out at Aero India 2011 | India Defence


----------



## truthseeker2010

*'No secrets compromised by misplacement of file'*

NEW DELHI: Defence minister A K Antony on Monday said "nothing sensitive was compromised'' by the mishandling of a "secret'' file connected to the $10.4 billion project to acquire 126 new fighters. Consequently, the procurement process for the 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) will now go ahead with full steam.

"We have received the MoD report. All the agencies, including IAF, have reported nothing was compromised. So, hereafter the MMRCA acquisition process will again start,'' said Antony.

The long-drawn acquisition process, which has already seen extensive negotiations and IAF submitting its technical evaluation report after conducting gruelling field trials of the six foreign fighters in contention over the last two years, had come under a cloud after the secret file went missing and was then found by a roadside last month.

The file, mishandled by two IAS officers of MoD, dealt with offsets proposals submitted by the six global aviation majors. The MMRCA contract specifies an obligation of 50% offsets, under which the foreign aviation major who is finally selected will be required to plough half of the contract forex value back into India.

Antony, on his part, had asked IAF, directorate general (acquisitions) and the department of defence production to find out if the missing file episode had in any way "vitiated'' the procurement process.

Asked about the project's current status, Antony said, "It will take some time. Who will get the deal, I can't say now. The process has started again after the inquiry report was submitted and it will take a few more months.''

The fighters in contention are the American F/A-18 `Super Hornet' (Boeing) and F-16 `Falcon' (Lockheed Martin), Russian MiG-35 (RAC MiG), Swedish Gripen (Saab), French Rafale (Dassault) and Eurofighter Typhoon (consortium of British, German, Spanish and Italian companies). 

The Times of India on Mobile


----------



## truthseeker2010

* Nambiar new commander of Jamnagar IAF Station *

AHMEDABAD: Air Commodore Raghunath Nambiar on Monday took over the command of Air Force Station, Jamnagar - a premier frontline fighter air base of the Indian Air Force.

Nambiar, commissioned in the Indian Air Force in 1981, is a fighter combat leader and an experimental test pilot. He has held many significant appointments, including the command of a fighter squadron. He has a long experience of flying Mirages. He has been awarded Vayu Sena Medal for gallantry twice for his meritorious service to the nation apart from other awards and appreciations.

He was posted at Directorate of Offensive Operations at Air Headquarters prior to taking over the command in Jamnagar. He has been posted as air attach Ã© to Israel on deputation for air force assignments and has been instrumental in military procurement, an official release said. 

Nambiar new commander of Jamnagar IAF Station - The Times of India


----------



## truthseeker2010

*Battle royale for India's MMRCA crown *

An air show on the scale of next week's Aero India is bound to throw up surprises, but one certainty is a massive push by the six contenders in India's pivotal medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) competition.

Delegations from Boeing, Dassault, Eurofighter, Lockheed Martin, RSK MiG and Saab will number in the dozens, if not hundreds, and no expense will be spared on chalets, booths, flight simulators and pricey flight demonstrations.

It is hard to overstate the importance of the $10 billion MMRCA competition. With an order of 126 fighters on the cards, and likely follow-on orders, the winning programme could see its life extended well into the next decade. As for the losers, most will end their production runs in the middle of the decade as the world's major air forces enter the era of the Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II.


The contenders are diverse. US airframer Boeing is offering its F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, and arch-rival Lockheed Martin the F-16IN Super Viper - essentially an F-16 Block 60. Sweden's Saab has the Gripen IN, Dassault is seeking its first foreign order for the Rafale, Eurofighter is pitching the Typhoon, and Russia is offering the RSK MiG-35.

Indian prime minister Manmohan Singh's recent appointment diary underlines the stakes. Foreign leaders including UK prime minister David Cameron, French president Nicholas Sarkozy, Russian president Dmitry Medvedev and US president Barack Obama have all trooped to New Delhi recently, intent on building business and defence ties with the subcontinental superpower.

No winner will be announced at the show, however - a shortlist is due to be drawn up in April or May, although some reports suggest this could be delayed until later in the year.

"All the technical evaluations are done," says an industry source. "The next stage will be a downselect some time after the Aero India show. This will determine which aircraft go into contract negotiations."

An already tight and fiercely fought competition could get even messier, however. Another source says there is no fixed number of aircraft for the downselect, and that all six aircraft types could, in theory, advance to the contract negotiation stage. "After Aero India, they will open the commercial envelopes and see who is cheapest," says one executive involved in the competition.

TESTING DEMANDS

The evaluation process has been long and arduous. An initial tender stipulated 660 requirements, and the first proposals issued by the airframers ran to 5,000-6,000 pages each. Comprehensive field tests of each aircraft were then undertaken, including flying the aircraft - borrowed from various air forces - to India at the manufacturers' expense.

There they were subjected to batteries of tests reflecting India's varied geography of tropical, desert and mountainous regions. Tests took place at Bangalore (a tropical region), Jaisalmer (desert) and the Himalayan air base of Leh, said to be the highest operational air base in the world.

"We spent quite a lot on the tests with no guarantee of a sale," says another executive involved in the race. "That said, the air force got a very good impression of all the aircraft."


As with any competition on such a scale, the merits of aircraft alone will not determine the winner. Politics will play a part, and that could hurt Boeing and Lockheed.

India's defence ties with the USA are improving rapidly. Long gone are the Cold War days of frosty relations between the two nations, or the chilly ties after India's nuclear tests in 1998. In response to India's help in the war on terror, the then-US president George Bush lifted sanctions in the mid-2000s. In 2008, India purchased six C-130J Hercules aircraft from Lockheed and is considering six more. It has also signed up for eight Boeing P-8I Poseidons and has committed to ordering 10 C-17 strategic transports.

But although impressive in themselves, these orders are small compared with the MMRCA contract. In addition, India's military has not forgotten the sanctions Washington imposed after the 1998 nuclear tests.

One former member of the Indian navy was a junior officer and helicopter pilot at the time of the sanctions. "The US sanctions made a strong impression on us," he says. "They penetrated very deeply. At that time, we had sent some helicopter gearboxes to the UK for repair, but these repairs ceased with the sanctions, and it hurt our operational readiness."

"Operational sovereignty" is a phrase often heard among Indian defence pundits. Although the USA and India have reportedly agreed on the language of an end-use agreement, India has yet to sign the Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA). In theory, this could see key technologies excluded from any F-16 or F/A-18 purchase.

RELATIONSHIP DYNAMICS

Teal Group analyst Joel Johnson says: "If the Indians want access to top-level US weapons systems, and given that the USA wants to deepen its defence relationship with India, then an agreement will be reached that satisfies US security concerns and lets India save face. The CISMOA could well get another name, but it will in fact be a CISMOA."

Also, many commentators say that although the US vendors make much of interoperability, some Indians see it as an impingement on sovereignty.

"India has its own systems and is proud of them," says one industry source close to the race. "The country is unique, and templates that apply elsewhere simply don't apply there." The source points out that India initiated the Non-Aligned Movement of nations in 1954. "India prides its sovereignty," he adds.

Indeed, Eurofighter and Saab executives stress the operational independence they feel their respective products offer.

On the other hand, both US aircraft have performed well in combat. In terms of joint exercises and training, Indian air force pilots will have the most opportunity to train with pilots from the US Navy, which operates F/A-18s from aircraft carriers that are often on station in the Arabian Sea.

As Teal Group analyst Richard Aboulafia points out, the Super Hornet comes with the Raytheon APG-79 active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar. Although other aircraft being pitched have AESA radars, the APG-79 is used by the US Navy, providing an excellent long-term upgrade programme.

Of all the contenders, the MiG-35, essentially an updated MiG-29, is seen as the outsider. Although India has been a long-time buyer of Russian arms, it is now inducting a large fleet of Sukhoi Su-30MKIs in the heavy fighter category. State-owned Hindustan Aeronautics has built about 100 of a total order of 180 Su-30s, and expects a deal for 42 more.

India also bought 40 Su-30s from Russia as flyaways in 2010. Over-reliance on Russian aircraft hurt the Indian air force's operational readiness in the early 1990s when the Soviet Union collapsed, choking vital spares for India's vast fleet of MiGs.

Apart from aircraft performance capabilities, another crucial element in the MMRCA competition is the offset package. Typically, India seeks offsets of 30% for defence programmes, but for high-value programmes such as this, the figure is 50% as India targets job creation and technology transfer. Only 18 aircraft will come as flyaways, with the remaining 108 produced by HAL.

HAL chairman Ashok Nayak says development of the production capacity required to produce the eventual MMRCA winner is already under way.

"We will have to set up new infrastructure for this," he says. "It will not happen in one of our existing factories, but hopefully will still be in Bangalore." He estimates Hindustan Aeronautics alone will employ 3,500 workers to produce the MMRCA, and it will take about three years to set up the facility.

Hinting at frustration, several MMRCA contenders say the rules governing offsets in India are something of a moving target. Offset rules continue to evolve, mainly because of changing and evolving technologies. Technology transfer is, of course, a critical aspect of the MMRCA competition. One peculiarity, say some race contenders, is that the offsets apply only to the defence sector, rather than the broader aerospace industry.

NEW TO OFFSETS

"They are very new to offsets," says one industry source, who tells the story of one Indian defence specialist relishing the idea of $30 billion in MMRCA offsets. "I reminded him that there will be only $5 billion in offsets, as there can be only one winner. Some of them see the offsets as free money."

Naturally enough, the various suppliers are reluctant to discuss intricate details of their bids, although all insist they comply with India's offset requirements. India's defence ministry is also tight-lipped on how the different aircraft and their offset packages are faring at the evaluation stage. Whatever India's final decision is, the aviation world is unlikely to see a repeat of the two-decade procurement saga of India's BAE Systems Hawk.

Vivek Lall, Boeing's country head for defence, space and security, says the P-8I deal took just two and a half years from India's request for proposals to a decision to purchase the aircraft. "There is a paradigm shift here in terms of embracing technology, and what the world has to offer," says Lall.

Conversations at Aero India 2011 will, inevitably, turn to the MMRCA battle, the biggest jet fighter export deal in history. A heady mix of fighter performance, weapons, technology, offsets, politics and luck will decide which aircraft move on to the next round. All this in a fervid Indian media environment, with reporters desperate to generate "scoops" about the competition.

THE CONTENDERS

* Lockheed Martin F-16IN Super Viper

Essentially an F-16 Block 60, the F-16IN is one of two single-engined aircraft in the competition. Powered by the General Electric F110-132A, the F-16IN has a Northrop Grumman APG-80 AESA radar. Lockheed Martin makes much of its combat record: more than 100,000 missions flown, and a 72-0 record in air-to-air victories.

Given that more than 4,000 units have been built, ramping up production would not be a problem - 928 F-16s have been produced by licence partners. F-16 variants are also flown by India's arch rival, Pakistan.

* Dassault Rafale

The Rafale has yet to win orders outside France, but its single-engined predecessor, the Mirage 2000, reportedly performed well for India in the high-altitude Kargil conflict with Pakistan in 1999. In French service the Rafale has been successful in Afghanistan.

* Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet

In late October, Boeing said it was optimistic of making the MMRCA shortlist. One possible point in the Super Hornet's favour is its General Electric F414 engine, which will also power the indigenously developed Mk II version of India's Tejas light combat aircraft.

Boeing has offered India its Super Hornet International Road Map, which includes conformal fuel tanks, an enclosed weapons pod and other systems.

* Saab Gripen IN

The Gripen IN is essentially the Gripen NG, a successor to the Gripen C/D used by the air forces of Sweden, the Czech Republic, Hungary and South Africa.

As with the Super Hornet, the Gripen IN will use a GE F414, potentially creating synergies with the Tejas Mk II. Interestingly, the original Gripen was designed to operate from roads with basic logistics support, under the assumption that in an invasion by a "larger neighbour", the Swedish air force would not have access to airfields.

Saab plays up the affordability of single-engined fighters, its complete openness to technology transfer, and Sweden's practical, common-sense design traditions.

* Eurofighter Typhoon

"Enthusiastic support" for the Indian government's 50% offset target and technology transfer ambitions are a cornerstone of the Eurofighter bid, says consortium member BAE Systems.

Eurofighter touts the Typhoon's "swing-role" capabilities, which enable the aircraft to perform simultaneous air-to-air and air-to-surface missions. It is also actively wooing India as a full partner in the programme. With that status, India would take a share of future Typhoon sales.

* RSK MiG-35

Formerly known as the MiG-29OVT, the MiG-35 is touted as a generation 4++ multirole fighter. It can carry a weapons load on nine external stations and is also configurable for use as a tanker.

"Upon customer request, the fighters can be equipped with all-aspect thrust-vectored RD-33MK engines, ensuring superiority in a manoeuvring dogfight," says RSK.

India has been a long-time buyer of Russian aircraft. Many observers see the MiG-35 as an outsider because the Indian air force already operates a number of Russian types, including the Sukhoi Su-30MKI at the heavy end of the fighter spectrum.

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2011/01/31/352411/battle-royale-for-indias-mmrca-crown.html


----------



## truthseeker2010

*U.S. MMRCA fighters 'formidable best buys' for India*

As the competition for obtaining a $10 billion contract to sell India 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) reaches its final stages, an influential think-tank in Washington has pressed the case for India selecting U.S.-made fighters.

This week a report by the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace argued that although European aircraft are &#8220;technically superb,&#8221; their U.S. competitors could be considered &#8220;formidable best buys,&#8221; so long as Washington offered New Delhi generous terms on the transfer of technology that assured India access to fifth-generation fighters and provided &#8220;strong support for India&#8217;s strategic ambitions.&#8221;

While eight countries and six companies are in the race to win the lucrative contract, India has so far not indicated any strong preferences between the competitors and some experts have noted that it may decide to carve the contract up between several vendors, partly out of political considerations.

However in the CEIP report &#8220;Dogfight! India&#8217;s MMRCA Decision,&#8221; its author Ashley Tellis argued that this may be a less than optimal outcome because &#8220;While Indian leaders may be tempted to split the purchase among vendors&#8230; doing so would needlessly saddle the Indian Air Force with multiple airframes in return for meagre political gains.&#8221;

Mr. Tellis further underscored the significance of the ongoing tender process as it would help fill the &#8220;growing and dangerous hole in the IAF&#8217;s capabilities,&#8221; that the IAF&#8217;s &#8220;all-time low of 29 squadrons&#8221; represents.

In his report he argued that although this situation had arisen due to delays in defence procurement and accidents and retirements relating to older fighter aircraft, &#8220;India&#8217;s neighbours are aggressively modernising their own air forces,&#8221; and hence the MMRCA purchase decision was an imperative to reach the currently authorised force levels of 39.5 squadrons before 2017.

Mr. Tellis&#8217; report concedes that political considerations would however be key in the selection process and &#8220;Indian policymakers will seek to minimise the country&#8217;s vulnerability to supply cut-offs in wartime, improve its larger military capacity through a substantial technology infusion, and forge new transformative geopolitical partnerships that promise to accelerate the growth of Indian power globally.&#8221;

The Hindu : News / International : U.S. MMRCA fighters &ldquo;formidable best buys&rdquo; for India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

^^^ all these news have been posted in relevant threads much earlier.


----------



## GORKHALI

Lockheed Martin theme for Aero India 2011


----------



## Gene

we need at least a full squadron of c-130's.


----------



## The HBS Guy

^^ How many are there in a squadron?

BTW, I believe we need at least 30 of these to meet our needs in case of a two-front war.


----------



## Gene

The HBS Guy said:


> ^^ How many are there in a squadron?
> 
> BTW, I believe we need at least 30 of these to meet our needs in case of a two-front war.



18-20 in a squadron.
we will have MTA in future.but c-130s are best suited for covert operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The HBS Guy

How many MTA's are we going for? Is it capable enough?


----------



## tallboy123

^^it's still in development


----------



## tallboy123

PANDORA said:


> Lockheed Martin theme for Aero India 2011



when the hell was lockheed india's long partner........it was Mig and Sukhoi


----------



## GORKHALI

The HBS Guy said:


> How many MTA's are we going for? Is it capable enough?



45 are ordered till now
and payload of MTA will be equal to C130J SUPERHERCULES that is 20T..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veeru

tallboy123 said:


> when the hell was lockheed india's long partner........it was Mig and Sukhoi



In the 90s during the development of LCA Tejas and they ask us to leave their premisis because of US sanctions against India.

They didn't allow our scientists to collect their drawing and documents. Then we are forced to start it from the scratch but now we are indipendent upto a level on that project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

tallboy123 said:


> when the hell was lockheed india's long partner........it was Mig and Sukhoi



arey khane mein kaya jyata hai ...


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

^^^^^^^Is this the second prototype?Please do post pictures taken at different angles.....


----------



## GORKHALI

courtesy ajayshukla


----------



## SpArK

*FIRST PHOTOS: IAF C-130J At Hindon AFS​*


----------



## SpArK

The IAF's C-130J landed at Hindon on February 3 at 6.20PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*FIRST PHOTOS: IAF C-130J At Hindon AFS​*


----------



## SpArK

The IAF's C-130J landed at Hindon on February 3 at 6.20PM.


----------



## Kinetic

*First good news of 2011...* 


First C-130J-30 Super Hercules arrives at Hindon Air Force Station.

YouTube - IAF C-130J lands at Hindon Air Force Station

Video Courtesy DPR Defence / By Sgt Vijay Kumar, IAF via Shiv Aroor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

*The Making of the C-130J for India *
Video: Lockheed Martin

YouTube - The Making of the C-130J for India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

*FIRST VIDEO: IAF C-130J Lands At Home-base Hindon* 


YouTube - IAF C-130J lands at Hindon Air Force Station


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kinetic said:


> First good news of 2011...
> 
> 
> First C-130J-30 Super Hercules arrives at Hindon Air Force Station.
> 
> YouTube - IAF C-130J lands at Hindon Air Force Station
> 
> Video Courtesy DPR Defence / By Sgt Vijay Kumar, IAF via Shiv Aroor



Can anyone answer me this question : Where is the a2a refuelling probe? I have asked this question numerous times on numerous threads and numerous sites, after it was handed over to the IAF in the US at the LM plant in December I was told not to worry as some tech would be added on by the time it flew to India. Now it has arrived and the probe is nowhere to be seen. This is very worrying especially as it was clearly seen in the first pics of its first flight in the US:

Right from the start the a2a refuelling probe is clearly visible:

YouTube - India's first C-130J Super Hercules takes off!

Could this have anything to do with India not signing CISMO? although I doubt it as this is primarily to do with communications equipment right??


----------



## CONNAN

*FIRST PHOTOS: IAF C-130J At Hindon AFS*

*The IAF's C-130J landed at Hindon on February 3 at 6.20PM. *


----------



## tallboy123

Kinetic said:


> *First good news of 2011...*
> 
> 
> First C-130J-30 Super Hercules arrives at Hindon Air Force Station.
> 
> YouTube - IAF C-130J lands at Hindon Air Force Station
> 
> Video Courtesy DPR Defence / By Sgt Vijay Kumar, IAF via Shiv Aroor



Guys can C-130J fly directly from USA to India....without stop as the pilot said in this video....

How can one enter other nations air space,
he said they flew over Europe,Gulf countries and then finally India....?
Isnt it airspace violation..
please explain how they use those something called call signs...?


----------



## tallboy123

Abingdonboy said:


> Can anyone answer me this question : Where is the a2a refuelling probe? I have asked this question numerous times on numerous threads and numerous sites, after it was handed over to the IAF in the US at the LM plant in December I was told not to worry as some tech would be added on by the time it flew to India. Now it has arrived and the probe is nowhere to be seen. This is very worrying especially as it was clearly seen in the first pics of its first flight in the US:
> 
> Right from the start the a2a refuelling probe is clearly visible:
> 
> YouTube - India's first C-130J Super Hercules takes off!
> 
> Could this have anything to do with *India not signing CISMO?* although I doubt it as this is primarily to do with communications equipment right??




friend,just 1 C-130j doesnt have fuel probe,
other 5 has fuel probe...
ill show u a image wait..this is KC-302 C-130J in the video..it has no fuel probe 
but Kc-301 has fuel probe




*
this is nothing to do with CISMO,it's about communication equipment,which help the US forces to communicate each other..like a heart to heart connection,but we dont need those equipment..we are independent....
Taking those communications equipment wont even affect a 0.00001% of the C-130j performance...*


----------



## Abingdonboy

tallboy123 said:


> friend,just 1 C-130j doesnt have fuel probe,
> other 5 has fuel probe...
> ill show u a image wait..this is KC-302 C-130J in the video..it has no fuel probe
> but Kc-301 has fuel probe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> this is nothing to do with CISMO,it's about communication equipment,which help the US forces to communicate each other..like a heart to heart connection,but we dont need those equipment..we are independent....
> Taking those communications equipment wont even affect a 0.00001% of the C-130j performance...*



Firstly thanks a lot for pointing this out I hadn't noticed the tail no. @ 4.38 you can make out Kc-302. Secondly though this is very peculiar primarily that all the birds are not of the same spec (this one, Kc-302, doesn't have a refuelling probe whilst the others do) which is very odd as what mission will one do while the others operate? You would also think that Kc-301 would be the first made so the first handed over and thenfirst to arrive in India. Why make one of the birds less capable than the others?? This could be due to a number of things and I'd like to know what you think is the most likely or there maybe other reasons I have over looked but the only reasons I can think of are: 
1) They (IAF/LM/MOD/GOVT) rushed this plane through so it could arrive for Aero India in just over a week. And/or this plane may receive the probe later on after Aero India?
2) more unlikely but... Financial reasons- IAF/MOD/FM sought to keep to a tight budget so left some equipment off some and not others' again unlikely but only reason I can think off.
3) With Kc-301 some technical difficulties were found with the refilling probe and so it was left off Kc-302 until the problem was resolved, again seems unlikely as LM are a professional company and have had experience fighting these probes for USAF, RAF and other AFs, although this probe maybe India specific as IAF uses Israeli a2a refilling equipment right?

Any feedback would be much appreciated as this is very peculiar.


----------



## KS

tallboy123 said:


> Guys can C-130J fly directly from USA to India....without stop as the pilot said in this video....
> 
> *How can one enter other nations air space,*
> he said they flew over Europe,Gulf countries and then finally India....?
> Isnt it airspace violation..
> please explain how they use those something called call signs...?



Prior permission would have been obtained from them as most of the nations enroute are NATO members in case of Europe or staunch US allies in case of Middle East and air escort over the respective nation's airspace would have been provided by that Airforce.

After crossing the Gulf,the route could have then digressed over the Arabian sea instead of Iran and Pakistan and entered India via the airspace over Maharashtra, Gujarat.

I may be wrong, but just a possible explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

Abingdonboy said:


> Firstly thanks a lot for pointing this out I hadn't noticed the tail no. @ 4.38 you can make out Kc-302. Secondly though this is very peculiar primarily that all the birds are not of the same spec (this one, Kc-302, doesn't have a refuelling probe whilst the others do) which is very odd as what mission will one do while the others operate? You would also think that Kc-301 would be the first made so the first handed over and thenfirst to arrive in India. Why make one of the birds less capable than the others?? This could be due to a number of things and I'd like to know what you think is the most likely or there maybe other reasons I have over looked but the only reasons I can think of are:
> 1) They (IAF/LM/MOD/GOVT) rushed this plane through so it could arrive for Aero India in just over a week. And/or this plane may receive the probe later on after Aero India?
> 2) more unlikely but... Financial reasons- IAF/MOD/FM sought to keep to a tight budget so left some equipment off some and not others' again unlikely but only reason I can think off.
> 3) With Kc-301 some technical difficulties were found with the refilling probe and so it was left off Kc-302 until the problem was resolved, again seems unlikely as LM are a professional company and have had experience fighting these probes for USAF, RAF and other AFs, although this probe maybe India specific as IAF uses Israeli a2a refilling equipment right?
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated as this is very peculiar.


maybe because of cost... lets wait and see,will all other 5 will have fuel probe or not..


----------



## Kinetic

*I think this is the first US fixed wing aircraft in Indian armed forces..... beginning of a new era. *


----------



## SpArK

*77 Squadron, The Veiled Vipers Inducts 1st C-130J​*


----------



## SpArK

*77 Squadron, The Veiled Vipers Inducts 1st C-130J​*


----------



## Kinetic

C-130J-30 inducted into the IAF...

IAF Statement: 

Together with the raising of No. 77 Squadron, named 'Veiled Vipers', the Indian Air Force (IAF) inducted the first C-130J-30 Super Hercules aircraft, procured from the United States of America (USA), into service at IAF's Hindan airbase, today. *The squadron will have all of six aircraft after their phased arrival by end 2011.*

At an induction ceremony held in the airbase, Defence Minister AK Antony handed over the keys of the aircraft to the Commanding Officer of No. 77 Squadron, Group Captain Tejbir Singh, in the presence of Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik, marking its formal induction.

Gp Capt Tejbir later conducted the Defence Minister and Air Chief around the aircraft. As the dignitaries proceeded inside, *a section of IAF's Special Forces 'Garuds' in combat suits jumped off from the rear of the aircraft in a symbolic display of their future integration with the squadron.*

US Ambassador to India, Mr Timothy J Roemer, Chief of Staff (CoS) of USAF, General Norton A Schwartz, US Embassy officials, Lockheed Martin Corporation officials, manufactures of C-130 aircraft were among others present at the ceremony.

*Adopting 'Kill with Stealth' as their motto, the tactical airlift aircraft will be able to undertake quick deployment of 'Special Forces' in all weather conditions, including airdrops and landings on unprepared or semi-prepared surface even in complete darkness. Capable of undertaking low-level air-to-air refueling to enhance its range, rapid forward basing of personnel and equipment in emergent situations would be one of its multifaceted roles.*

The war time employability will include special air operations, airborne operations, air transported operations, air supply operations, air maintenance operations and casualty evacuation among other roles. The peacetime roles include operations and air maintenance in mountainous terrain in adverse circumstances, UN or multinational missions, humanitarian assistance including disaster relief and evacuation of Indian Diaspora during emergencies and crisis situations.

The Super Hercules inducted was flown to India by the pilots of the newly formed squadron from USA. IAF pilots and personnel underwent training at various USAF bases including at the Lockheed Martin complex in Atlanta. The second aircraft is expected in first week of March, this year.

*The IAF aircraft will make its debut appearance at the Aero India-2011, at Bengaluru, from February 9-13.*

Separately, in a written statement before the induction, U.S. Ambassador to India Timothy J. Roemer said: &#8220;The sale of the C-130J to the IAF on-time and on-budget is exactly the type of win-win situation President Obama talked about during his historic visit to India last November. With the C-130J, Indian defense can bring their troops what they need, when they need it, and to wherever they are located. And the United States wins too with better defense cooperation with India, new markets opened, and the creation of American jobs. A strong defense relationship is a key component of the U.S.-India strategic partnership. The sale of six C-130J aircraft strengthens our bilateral military relationship and enhances joint regional security efforts between our two democracies. As President Obama said during his historic address to Parliament, &#8216;as two global leaders, the United States and India can partner for global security.&#8217; The growing capabilities of the Indian military are a testament to his vision of India&#8217;s expanding role as a global leader.&#8221;

Photo: Shiv Aroor


----------



## Kinetic

Abingdonboy said:


> Can anyone answer me this question : Where is the a2a refuelling probe? I have asked this question numerous times on numerous threads and numerous sites, after it was handed over to the IAF in the US at the LM plant in December I was told not to worry as some tech would be added on by the time it flew to India. Now it has arrived and the probe is nowhere to be seen. This is very worrying especially as it was clearly seen in the first pics of its first flight in the US:
> 
> Right from the start the a2a refuelling probe is clearly visible:
> 
> YouTube - India's first C-130J Super Hercules takes off!
> 
> Could this have anything to do with India not signing CISMO? although I doubt it as this is primarily to do with communications equipment right??



I think this pic will clear your doubt little bit....


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Kinetic said:


> *I think this is the first US fixed wing aircraft in Indian armed forces..... beginning of a new era. *



Re: the underlined part of the statement,
It applies *only* to the 21st century, i.e. present time. 
Post Independence, it was the C-119 "Packet"- Flying Boxcar (first large transport). 
Pre Independence, the C-47 Dakota (the first transport?), the Vultee Vengeance etc (first dive bomber).
There were a few others as well. The B-24 Liberator (the first heavy bomber), a handful of C-46 Commando (the first ELINT), the T-6 Harvard/Texan (the first advanced trainer).
All fixed wing aircraft.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Anyone else notice the differnce (sorry keep harping on about the same thing but it is getting more and more perplexing)

model:




delivered plane:





Ok we can see the a2a probe missing as in the model, which we have discussed with no real solid conclusion accepted, but we can also see what looks like a FLIR missing from the delivered plane but seen on the model (the turret mounted camera hanging on the bottom of the plane's nose) I noticed this on the vid of it arriving at Hindon but thought njothing of it, the model though seems to confirm my suspicion- vital Spec Op equipment is missing, it begs the question what else is missing we can't see?? 

WHAT IS GOING ON??


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

Kinetic said:


>


I dont happen to see the external electro-optical equipment on the real one as compared to this dummy below 
anyone care to explain 


Kinetic said:


>


----------



## Kinetic

Capt.Popeye said:


> Re: the underlined part of the statement,
> It applies *only* to the 21st century, i.e. present time.
> Post Independence, it was the C-119 "Packet"- Flying Boxcar (first large transport).
> Pre Independence, the C-47 Dakota (the first transport?), the Vultee Vengeance etc (first dive bomber).
> There were a few others as well. The B-24 Liberator (the first heavy bomber), a handful of C-46 Commando (the first ELINT), the T-6 Harvard/Texan (the first advanced trainer).
> All fixed wing aircraft.



Thanks for the info. Did we bought them directly from USA? And I think all of these aircrafts bought in early decades. Before C-130J which fixed wing aircraft we last bought from US.? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kinetic

Abingdonboy said:


> Anyone else notice the differnce (sorry keep harping on about the same thing but it is getting more and more perplexing)
> 
> model:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xE...AAMTQ/BTZ5gijETgs/s1600/DSC00595_2-743791.JPG
> delivered plane:
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/TU1uceMreEI/AAAAAAAAMTo/u_5Wi678mlA/s1600/P1030203-777092.jpg
> 
> Ok we can see the a2a probe missing as in the model, which we have discussed with no real solid conclusion accepted, but we can also see what looks like a FLIR missing from the delivered plane but seen on the model (the turret mounted camera hanging on the bottom of the plane's nose) I noticed this on the vid of it arriving at Hindon but thought njothing of it, the model though seems to confirm my suspicion- vital Spec Op equipment is missing, it begs the question what else is missing we can't see??
> 
> WHAT IS GOING ON??



Yeah, i also noticed that. There is only one possibility, they will mount both the electro-optical pod and refueling probe when ever needed.


----------



## Imran Khan

you know guys its 100000000000000000000000000000000000th thread on c-130j .


----------



## vikramaditya AC

it think Fuel probe and optical pod can be fitted whenever they want...

BTW when will the other 5 be delivered.?


----------



## Kinetic

vikramaditya AC said:


> it think Fuel probe and optical pod can be fitted whenever they want...
> 
> BTW when will the other 5 be delivered.?



By the end of this year all the C-130J will be delivered.


----------



## DMLA

The EO pod and refuelling probe were removed from the flight to save of fuel (reduced drag).


----------



## SekrutYakhni

I am up for U.S.- India relationship!

I have a question though...The U.S. has the habit of protecting her assets/military equipment from known eyes. Will the U.S. station her crew on some air field?

I'll appreciate a positive reply.


----------



## KS

saad445566 said:


> I am up for U.S.- India relationship!
> 
> I have a question though...The U.S. has the habit of protecting her assets/military equipment from known eyes. Will the U.S. station her crew on some air field?
> 
> I'll appreciate a positive reply.



I don't think India has signed EUMA with the US. Not sure though !


----------



## vikramaditya AC

saad445566 said:


> I am up for U.S.- India relationship!
> 
> I have a question though...The U.S. has the habit of protecting her assets/military equipment from known eyes. Will the U.S. station her crew on some air field?
> 
> I'll appreciate a positive reply.



we have not signed any agrements wid them,
so we r independant..

and no foreign persons are allowed in air base.as US does wid other countries


----------



## Capt.Popeye

saad445566 said:


> I am up for U.S.- India relationship!
> 
> I have a question though...The U.S. has the habit of protecting her assets/military equipment from known eyes. Will the U.S. station her crew on some air field?
> 
> I'll appreciate a positive reply.



Not likely.
First of all the acquisition of this aircraft is under a commercial sale-purchase contract. It is not under any MAP (Military Assistance Program). Secondly it is a non-weponised platform. Thirdly India has NOT signed CISMOA, therefore there is no US Administered equipment fitted on the aircraft. If you read up on the implications (pros/cons) of signing/not signing CISMOA as discussed in various threads on this forum, it will be amply clear.

LM will provide technical back up for integrating the aircraft and sub-systems (pallets, forklift trucks etc.) as provided for in the commercial contract, upto a contracted time-period. The USAF is not in this picture except to come and attend some functions (like induction etc), make the 'right noises', all under the benign gaze of the US Ambassador or some other diplomats. Which will be duly reported by the press.

BTW, this is not the first US aircraft inducted into IAF service. The C-119 Fairchild Packets were acquired in the early sixties, under similar terms. Those aircraft were soon modified by HAL in India and fitted with dorsal 'Jet-Pack' engine to boost their service ceiling for service in the Himalayas. The Americans were suitably impressed and took some tips to similarly modify their Packets with them.


----------



## Imran Khan

there is no US personals there because of

India inducts first C-130J, but without critical equipment



| IANS &#8211; Sat, Feb 5 9:36 PM IST



Hindon (Ghaziabad), Feb 5 (IANS) The Indian Air Force (IAF) Saturday inducted an American-made C-130J-30 Super Hercules airlifter to boost its special operations capability, *but the aircraft is without critical equipment as India has not signed a crucial pact with the US for communications inter-operability.*

The aircraft, first of the six that India ordered from the US for $950 million in 2008, was formally handed over to Group Captain Tejbir Singh, the first commanding officer of IAF's newly-created 77 Squadron, by Defence Minister A.K. Antony here.

The Lockheed Martin-manufactured C-130J is the first military aircraft inducted by India from the US through the foreign military sales routes in decades. The other five aircraft are scheduled for delivery one after the other by the end of this year.

The plane was flown by an IAF crew to India from Lockheed Martin's manufacturing facility at Marietta in Georgia, US. The new squadron will be nicknamed as Veiled Vipers with a motto 'strike to kill'.

Replying to a question about the equipment on the aircraft with India not signing the Communications Interoperability and Security Memoradum of Agreement (CISMOA) with the US, Antony said the government would not buy any equipment for its armed forces 'with strings attached' to it. 'Our air force can operate them,' he said.

IAF chief Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik said the pact was for communicating with American platforms and not signing it would not make much difference. 'We have our own communication system and yes, we will be integrating them on the aircraft. They are already being made and they will be put on the aircraft,' he added.

At the induction ceremony attended by US Ambassador to India Timothy J Roemer and US Air Force (USAF) chief General Norton A. Schwartz, Antony said it was a red letter day for the IAF and the C-130J would 'add more muscle' to the air force to meet its growing mandate.

'It is a highly useful platform that operates multiple capabilities. It is expected to take the joint war-fighting capabilities of the Indian armed forces to further heights. I am sure IAF will utilise this machine to its full potential,' he said.

Noting that the aircraft was 'the best in its class', Antony said India was today on a steady and sustained path of economic growth that brought with it regional and global obligations.

'We have already fulfilled our international commitments in a manner befitting our stature. We have tirelessly strived for peace and stability in our immediate and extended neighbourhood. India has always been a strong votary of building an atmosphere of trust and cooperation between the countries of the region,' he said.

'However, we also believe a credible and strong armed forces are also essential in maintaining peace and stability. The government stands fully committed to provide the latest and best equipment to our armed forces. Today's induction is one such instance. We will not spare anything to ensure the IAF continues to maintain its qualitative edge at all times,' he added.

Naik, in his address, said the most potent and versatile aricraft's induction into the IAF inventory was a milestone in the air force's modernisation plans set in motion already to take it on the path of transformation to meet its future challenges.

He said future operations would be carried out at a high tempo enabled by a plethora of networked sensors and dominated by aerospace capabilities.

'The C-130J fills a very important slot in this matrix. It adds an exciting new dynamism to the IAF by bringing in enhanced capability in range, payload, versatility and special operations to cover the entire spectrum of air mobility missions. We have doctrinally prepared to deploy such platforms in operations for quite sometime,' Naik added.

About the Indian special forces being able to operate on the aircraft, he said since the aircraft had just arrived, they would need to train on the platform first.

The aircraft, with precision low-level flying, airdrops, and landing in blackout conditions capabilities, has a maximum cruise speed of 355 knots or 660 kmph. The maximum takeoff weight is 75,390 kg and it can carry a maximum payload of 21,770 kg. The four-engine turboprop plane can be used for troop deployment, special operations, air-to-air refuelling, disaster relief, and humanitarian aid operations.

India inducts first C-130J, but without critical equipment


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Karthic Sri said:


> I don't think India has signed EUMA with the US. Not sure though !



India has not signed CISMOA. 
EUMA (End User Monitoring Agreement) is something different; it is used to ensure that the military equipment sold/transferred is used by the contracted purchaser and not transferred to some other third party. That is a norm in sale/purchase of military equipment. The outline/specific clauses may vary, but that is the clear intention.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

> Originally Posted by Capt.Popeye
> Re: the underlined part of the statement,
> It applies only to the 21st century, i.e. present time.
> Post Independence, it was the C-119 "Packet"- Flying Boxcar (first large transport).
> Pre Independence, the C-47 Dakota (the first transport?), the Vultee Vengeance etc (first dive bomber).
> There were a few others as well. The B-24 Liberator (the first heavy bomber), a handful of C-46 Commando (the first ELINT), the T-6 Harvard/Texan (the first advanced trainer).
> All fixed wing aircraft.





> Originally Posted by Kinetic
> Thanks for the info. Did we bought them directly from USA? And I think all of these aircrafts bought in early decades. Before C-130J which fixed wing aircraft we last bought from US.? Thanks in advance.



The last fixed wing aircraft directly bought from USA was the C-119 and C-46 Commando in 1962-63. The others were used/inherited by the RIAF. The B-24 Liberators were based in India during WW 2 by the USAAF. After the war, they were abandoned in India and many were actually damaged/destroyed to make them unusable. When the IAF was formed, it felt the need to have a bomber fleet. Since no aircraft was on offer to India, these hulks were salvaged, cannibalised and made operational. Which nobody thought was possible. They served as bombers, later as MR aircraft.
There was another American aircraft with the the IAF in service; the Lockheed L-1049 Super Constellation. This was a long range passenger aircraft with Air India. When Air India bought the Boeing 707 jets (the first Asian airline to go jet), these aircraft in turn got handed over to the IAF and got modded to serve as LRMR and Freighter aircraft. Finally they were handed over in turn to the IN and flown till final retirement. They were the predecessors of the Tu-142 LRMR aircraft of the IN.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Capt.Popeye said:


> Not likely.
> First of all the acquisition of this aircraft is under a commercial sale-purchase contract. It is not under any MAP (Military Assistance Program). Secondly it is a non-weponised platform. Thirdly India has NOT signed CISMOA, therefore there is no US Administered equipment fitted on the aircraft. If you read up on the implications (pros/cons) of signing/not signing CISMOA as discussed in various threads on this forum, it will be amply clear.
> 
> LM will provide technical back up for integrating the aircraft and sub-systems (pallets, forklift trucks etc.) as provided for in the commercial contract, upto a contracted time-period. The USAF is not in this picture except to come and attend some functions (like induction etc), make the 'right noises', all under the benign gaze of the US Ambassador or some other diplomats. Which will be duly reported by the press.
> 
> BTW, this is not the first US aircraft inducted into IAF service. The C-119 Fairchild Packets were acquired in the early sixties, under similar terms. Those aircraft were soon modified by HAL in India and fitted with dorsal 'Jet-Pack' engine to boost their service ceiling for service in the Himalayas. The Americans were suitably impressed and took some tips to similarly modify their Packets with them.



So, what if India, as a matter of fact any country, wants to fit some weapons on the aircraft etc Will you need some sort of permission from the U.S. or?


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Capt.Popeye

Liquid said:


>



Interesting write-up from some magazine.
The last "blurb" about previous American aircraft with the IAF *is a little off the mark*. The bomber was the Consolidated B-24 Liberator, the helicopters were the Bell 47G (the first IAF chopper) and Sikorsky S-55. The last aircraft mentioned should be the Lockheed L-1049 "Super Connie".


----------



## Capt.Popeye

saad445566 said:


> So, what if India, as a matter of fact any country, wants to fit some weapons on the aircraft etc Will you need some sort of permission from the U.S. or?



Depends on the originally negotiated commercial contractual conditions. In MAP transfers, there is no latitude.


----------



## sancho

Kinetic said:


> Thanks for the info. Did we bought them directly from USA? And I think all of these aircrafts bought in early decades. Before C-130J which fixed wing aircraft we last bought from US.? Thanks in advance.



Hi Kinetic, this one:


----------



## MINK

YouTube - Indian gets its C-130J Super Hercules


----------



## MINK

*IAF inducts 'Super Hercules' transport aircraft*
TNN, Feb 6, 2011, 02.58am IST

NEW DELHI: Even as India on Saturday formally inducted the first of the six C-130J "Super Hercules'' tactical airlift aircraft ordered from US in a $1.2 billion contract, New Delhi and Washington are now on the verge of inking their biggest-ever defence deal till now. 

Defence minister A K Antony on Saturday said the deal for 10 C-17 Globemaster-III giant strategic airlift aircraft -- estimated to be around $4.1 billion -- was in the "final stages'' now. 

"We plan to substantially increase IAF's transport and airlift fleet, with all kinds of planes. The C-130Js will help IAF to maintain its qualitative edge and enhance its war fighting capabilities,'' said Antony, after formally inducting the first aircraft at the Hindon airbase on the outskirts of New Delhi. 

As reported by TOI earlier, *India may well order another six C-17s after the first 10. Similarly, there is a plan to order another six C-130Js after the first six are received by IAF's newly-raised 77 `Veiled Vipers' Squadron at Hindon before this year ends. "We are not satisfied with just six,''* said Antony. 

The rugged C-130Js and C-17s can even land at small forward airbases on semi-prepared runways, *which will be crucial for India to counter China's massive build-up of military infrastructure all along the 4,057-km Line of Actual Control, which includes new airfields in Tibet. *

The latest version of Hercules with four powerful engines and greater payload-carrying capacity, the C-130Js have been customised for "special and covert operations''. 

"These fantastic new machines will boost our capabilities to undertake combat missions...There are the most potent and versatile aircraft in their category,'' said IAF chief Air Chief Marshal P V Naik. 

At present, IAF has just a dozen Russian-origin IL-76 `Gajraj' aircraft, with its medium-lift fleet comprising around 75 ageing Russian AN-32 aircraft. The induction of C-130Js and the much-bigger C-17s will bolster India's capability to swiftly transport combat-ready soldiers and supplies to forward areas on the western and eastern fronts. 

The C-17s, for instance, are capable of carrying a payload of 164,900 pounds after taking off from a mere 7,000-feet airstrip. These four-engine aircraft can transport tanks and combat ready troops over 2,400 nautical miles. 

"With a motto of `Kill with Stealth', the C-130Js will be able to undertake quick deployment of special forces in all-weather conditions, including airdrops and landings on unprepared or semi-prepared surfaces even in complete darkness,'' said an officer. 

*US ambassador Timothy J Roemer, in turn, said*, "The sale of the C-130Js to IAF on-time and on-budget is exactly the type of win-win situation President Obama talked about during his historic visit to India last November...*A strong defence relationship is a key component of the US-India strategic partnership.*''

Source: Times of India


----------



## MINK

*C-130J reaches Hindon, induction into IAF today*
5 Feb, 2011, 01.47AM IST,IANS

NEW DELHI: A C-130J transport aircraft, India's first acquisition from the US through the foreign military sales route in decades, arrived at its new home at Hindon airbase outside the Capital ahead of its formal induction into the Indian Air Force (IAF) on Saturday. 

*However, the C-130J Super Hercules airlifter that IAF will operate for Indian armed forces' special operations, will not be the same as the US Air Force's (USAF) in view of India not having signed a crucial communication interoperability agreement with the US, an official of Lockheed Martin , the aircraft manufacturer, said here Friday. 
*
The C-130J, expected to enhance Indian special forces' reach for their specialist operations behind enemy lines, was flown by an IAF crew into India from Lockheed Martin's manufacturing facility at Marietta in Georgia, US. 

India had signed a $950 million contract for six C-130Js in 2008. The other five aircraft in this current order are scheduled for delivery to the IAF one after the other by the end of this year. "The first C-130J for the IAF has arrived at its home base last (Thursday) evening after flying through Canada, Europe and West Asia," *Lockheed Martin's vice president (business development) Orville Prins said here. "It was very clear that Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA) not being signed will affect certain things," *Prins said.

Source: Economic Times


----------



## MINK

self-delete


----------



## Kinetic

sancho said:


> Hi Kinetic, this one:


 
Yeah i was aware of one/two Boeing used for VVIP transport I was talking about military aircrafts.


----------



## Kinetic

Imran Khan said:


> there is no US personals there because of
> 
> India inducts first C-130J, but without critical equipment
> 
> 
> 
> | IANS  Sat, Feb 5 9:36 PM IST
> 
> 
> 
> Hindon (Ghaziabad), Feb 5 (IANS) The Indian Air Force (IAF) Saturday inducted an American-made C-130J-30 Super Hercules airlifter to boost its special operations capability, *but the aircraft is without critical equipment as India has not signed a crucial pact with the US for communications inter-operability.*



This will follow in all future aircrafts bought from abroad... So India will never sign CISMOA and we need Indian communication system onboard because communication secrecy and interoperability is crucial. And US personals in any military bases are out of question. 

*"As with the P-8I, the navy has specified in the RFI that certain pieces of equipment must be indigenous, like Identification Friend or Foe Interrogator with Secure Mode, MSS Terminal, BFE, Datalink and Speech Secrecy Equipment and vendors must indicate their commitment to integrate this equipment into the aircraft."*


----------



## sancho

Kinetic said:


> Yeah i was aware of one/two Boeing used for VVIP transport I was talking about military aircrafts.


 
That's what it is, because it is in IAF service and I wonder how that deal worked withought CISOMA, because it should have sophisticated com systems as well.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sancho said:


> That's what it is, because it is in IAF service and I wonder how that deal worked withought CISOMA, because it should have sophisticated com systems as well.


 
The Boeing 737 BBJs of the AHQ Commn. Sqdn. were not covered by CISMOA. But these aircraft along with the EMB-135 Legacy jets were covered by a supplementary agreement with the USA for a complete suite of ECM and protection which was installed. The AW-139 choppers being acquired later are also to be fitted under that agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Why does EMB145 and AW-139 choppers falls under this category?? Both the products are not of US. Please clear this confusion.


----------



## anniyan

*India to award USD 11 bn M-MRCA deal within next one month*

India to award USD 11 bn M-MRCA deal within next one month - The Economic Times


BANGALORE: India will pick up by next one month the vendor for its biggest-ever military fighter deal for purchasing 126 Medium-Multirole Combat Aircraft at a cost of USD 11 billion, the contract of which is expected to be finalised by September. 

Addressing a press conference here, Air Chief Marshal P V Naik said all the problems related to the offsets proposals have been sorted out and if the bid losers "don't put spokes in the wheel," the deal would be finalised in the given timeframe. 

*"We hope to start the contract negotiations in the next two to four weeks and the deal may be signed by September," *he said. 

The IAF had submitted its field evaluation trial report on July 30 last year and the Defence Ministry has been going through it to determine the aircraft meeting IAF's requirement. 

Six aircraft including Russian MiG-35, American F-16 and F/A-18, Swedish Gripen, European Eurofighter and French Rafale are in the race for the multi-billion dollar contract. 

Naik said "unless dissatisfied vendors put spokes", which may involve getting clearances from the Central Vigilance Commission or legal proceedings, the deal would be finalised by September -- in the next fiscal. 

The IAF is planning to induct these aircraft to augment its number and replace the Russian-origin MiG series aircraft, which are on their way out of the service. 

Complementing the IAF team involved in the evaluation trials, Naik said the process was a "complicated" one as each aircraft had to be tested for 600 different parameters by the IAF. 

Under the procurement process, the Defence Ministry negotiates with the company offering the lowest price for the equipment required by respective services. 

Asked about the procurement of new cluster bombs from American firm Textron, he said that would be first put on the Jaguar deep penetration fighters by the IAF.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

angeldemon_007 said:


> Why does EMB145 and AW-139 choppers falls under this category?? Both the products are not of US. Please clear this confusion.


 
Those aircraft classify as non-combat aircraft. Most importantly, CISMOA covers US administered equipment systems; which these aircraft do not have. They are independent of US control.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

Mirage upgrade deal by March-end: IAF chief | StratPost


----------



## SpArK

HAL awaits government nod to go public soon | StratPost


----------



## SpArK

*Indigenous jet trainer to get initial clearance by July&#8217;​*

India&#8217;s indigenous intermediate jet trainer (IJT) is all set to obtain its initial clearance for air force pilots to start operational flying on the aircraft by July this year, 14 years after the government sanctioned the project, a top commander said Thursday.

The manufacturer, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) is &#8216;very sure&#8217; about Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) for the IJT by July, the Indian Air Force (IAF) chief, Air Chief Marshal Pradeep Vasant Naik told reporters at the Aero India trade show at Yelahanka air base in Bangalore.

HAL began designing of the IJT in 1997 and suffered two mishaps in 2007 and 2009. The jet will now be ready for induction into the IAF in another two more years.

The IJT&#8217;s two prototypes suffered minor crashes. The first took place in February 2007 when the Prototype-I suffered damage when its canopy flew off soon during take-off from Yelahanka. The aircraft veered to its right, burst a tire, damaged both its wings and finally collapsed in a heap of rubble. Fortunately, the pilot escaped without injury.

The second accident happened in February 2009 when the Prototype-II landed on its belly during a routine sortie. The aircraft suffered structural damage to its undercarriage and a wing.

&#8220;After the minor incidents, the project picked up speed with the flight trials finally getting over. We want its spin capability to improve and HAL is sure it can do it in a month or two. So more or less, IJT is ready for IOC,&#8221; the IAF deputy chief, Air Marshal R.K. Sharma, said.

The IJT is a stage-II trainer for rookie pilots before they graduate onto the Hawk advanced jet trainer (IJT), is a tandem seat, all metallic aircraft for general flying and training. It can also be used for formation flying, instrument and cloud flying, tactical flying, night flying and basic air-to-ground and air-to-air armament training.

With a maximum speed of 750 kmph, it has an altitude ceiling of 9 km and a maximum take-off weight of 5,100 kg, including 1,000 kg of armaments at five hard points. It can also carry drop tanks.

A conventional configuration aircraft incorporating manual flight controls, its cockpit is ergonomically designed, air conditioned and pressurized. It is equipped with lightweight ejection seats, with an avionics suite that introduces pilots to a cockpit environment of modern combat aircraft and cues for weapons delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

[/IMG]


----------



## SpArK




----------



## sudhir007

IAF

British made Jaguars Strike aircrafts were inducted into Indian air force in 1979 ,since then it has seen many minor and major upgrades to the Jaguar fleet , under HAL&#8217;s DARIN upgrade program IAF&#8217;s jaguars have received many upgrades to its Avionics to keep it combat fit to fight new centuries war .

Jaguars which are equipped with two Adour Mk811s turbofan engines but after their induction Jaguars were always found to be low on thrust and was no longer up to task of new role air force had for them, India&#8217;s &#8220;hot and high conditions&#8221; only made matters worse for the Jaguar fleet, well the answer was simple get new high thrust engines for them, and the two contenders to provide new engines are Rolls-Royce Adour Mk821s current engine manufactures of Jaguars and US-based Honeywell with F125IN.

*Honeywell with F125IN*

Honeywell is offering its F125IN, a 43.8kN thrust (with afterburning) turbofan, Honeywell, which first showcased the F125IN at the Aero India 2009 expo in Bangalore last February, claims that its proposed solution boasts &#8220;improved pilot safety, lower maintenance costs and outstanding reliability&#8221;. Honeywell has also since stated that the F125IN&#8217;s modular construction and integral dual full-authority digital engine control system (FADEC) would save the IAF US$1.5billion in life-cycle costs as compared to its competitor. It was in 2007 that the F125IN was successfully demonstrated to the IAF in Bangalore on board an existing IAF Jaguar IS. Indian official who had witnessed the test had commented that &#8220;F125IN is technically superior to Rolls-Royce engines &#8220;, Honeywell has completed design of its Production standard engines with its own Jaguar airframe and have assured &#8220;Drop fit installation&#8221; to Jaguar airframe and the buzz at Aero India 2011 has been that IAF&#8217;s favorite is F125IN.

*Rolls-Royce Adour Mk821s*

Rolls-Royce claims that its Adour Mk821, which is built on the proven technology of the preceding Adour engines, &#8220;offers a low-risk route to the twin benefits of greater thrust and lower life-cycle costs&#8221;. According to the aero-engine manufacturer, choosing the Mk821 will also offer a high degree of commonality with the Adour Mk871 turbofan that currently powers the BAE Systems HAL Hawk Mk132 AJT currently supplied to IAF and 90% commonality with current Adour Mk811s turbofan engines which powers the Jaguars.

*Expert&#8217;s conclusion*

F125IN does provide better thrust to weight ratio, but can Jaguar airframe handle this higher thrust and will it able to use this thrust for its advantage? Well Jaguar manufactures have claimed in the past that extra thrust provided will be of no use to Jaguars due to airframe limitations.

While Adour Mk821 will give what Jaguars needs, nothing fancy nothing expensive, while Jaguars in IAF have been in service for more than 3 decades now and will last for another decade, IAF have to consider commonality with the Adour Mk871 which can be later used with HAL Hawk Mk132.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

IAF to test 'smart pill' for long operations | Deccan Chronicle | 2011-02-13

Eyeing long haul operations in future, the Indian Air Force is exploring the use of a 'smart' pill for keeping its pilots awake and vigilant for over 37 hours.

Fatigue has been a problem among pilots involved in long duration flights which sometimes makes them commit errors that can be hazardous, more so during combat operations.

"Sleep deprivation and resultant fatigue have been attributed as the biggest danger to the success of any mission. That is why we opted to go for a drug named Modafinil which is popular as 'Go Pill'," Major General Mandeep Singh, ADG, Medical Research, Armed Forces Medical Services said.

The pill has already been tried by US pilots and it has proven to enhance their performance in long duration operations lasting for over 37 hours, he said.

The drug works on the central-nervous-system and promotes hyper-focus and alertness, he said, adding, "It has found to be efficacious in sustaining performance during periods of sleep deprivation.
Moreover, it has no side effects and it possesses potential military applications in sustained air operations." Elaborating on the need for such an intervention, Air Marshal Dipankar Ganguly, Director General Medical Services, AIR said, "What applies during peace time is not possible when there is an emergency.

"During routine operations, a pilot is well rested before he takes off. This luxury is not there during war time. They are required to fly without adequate rest, depending on the nature of operation."

Major General Singh said that the drug trial will be carried out on pilots of both transport and fighter aircraft. "If proven effective we will have the switch in our hands. The problem of irregular working hours having a cumulative effect on the ability of a pilot during important missions can be overcome," he said.


----------



## sancho

> *G120TP on cover of Flight International 1-7 Feb as we flight test the craft*
> 
> This week Flightglobal publication Flight International sports an air-to-air photo of the G120TP, supplied by Grob Aircraft, to mark our flight test report of the G120TP by pilot Peter Collins.



G120TP on cover of Flight International 1-7 Feb as we flight test the craft - Flight Image of the Day


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## S.U.R.B.

*India to Sign Mirage Upgrade Deal*

The deal was earlier expected to be signed during French President Nicolas Sarkozy's visit last year but was postponed as the issues had remained unresolved then.
Giving details of the upgrade, the IAF chief said the *aircraft would have modern avionics, new electronic warfare equipment and would get a life extension of 20 years.*
On the procurement of mid-air refueling aircraft, Naik said the cancellation of the procurement procedure last year had delayed the induction of more such aircraft in the force.
After a five-year process, the last tender was canceled after Finance Ministry objected over IAF's choice for buying Airbus 330 citing its high price.
As per the procurement procedure, if two aircraft are meeting the requirements specified in the tender, the one with lower price has to be selected. After the cancellation of the tender, the IAF has reissued the Request For Proposal (RFP) to global manufacturers.
On the indigenously developed Intermediate jet trainer aircraft, Naik said it was expected to get its Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) by July this year.
On the plans to re-engine the deep penetration fighter Jaguar, the IAF chief said it has issued RFPs to engine manufacturers Honeywell and Rolls Royce. "*We are looking to re-engine 60-plus Jaguars and procure over 200 engines*," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Good vid of Surya Kiran:

IAF's aerobatic team set to perform at Aero India - Videos - India - IBNLive

Good bye guys, you will be sorley missed.


----------



## sudhir007

Rolls Royce drops out of IAF&#8217;s Jaguar race

The Indian Air Force&#8217;s plans to equip its Jaguar deep penetration strike fighters with a new and more powerful engine have hit a hurdle, with UK&#8217;s Rolls Royce dropping out of the race to re-engine the plane. Roll Royce&#8217;s withdrawal from the competition has left US firm Honeywell as the only one angling for the $670 million (Rs 3,015 crore) order for powering the twin engine fighter with new engines (re-engining in air force parlance).

The IAF had invited bids from the two firms for 200 engines.

The British firm&#8217;s last minute decision to stay clear of the tender has created a single vendor situation, one that could slow down the Jaguar&#8217;s re-engining programme.

The defence ministry may have to re-open the competition and invite fresh bids. Also, defence procurement rules lay down that if certain equipment being manufactured by only one vendor has to be bought, to gain an edge over India&#8217;s adversaries, the case would have to be debated by the defence acquisition council after a through technology scan.

Rolls Royce&#8217;s Adour Mk 811 engines currently power the Jaguars, inducted in late 1970s.

Former IAF vice chief Air Marshal PK Barbora (retd) said, &#8220;The thrust generated by the existing engines has dropped over the years. The underpowered engines impact the all up weight of the aircraft. The re-engining programme is a crucial one for the IAF.&#8221;

Rolls Royce, the second largest engine maker in the world, had offered the IAF its Adour Mk821 powerplant, an upgraded variant of the existing engine. Honeywell, on the other hand, had tossed its hat in the ring for the re-engining race with its F125 IN engine.

IAF deputy chief Air Marshal RK Sharma said, &#8220;This is a re-engining contract and not an engine upgrade programme. We expect the two bidders to respond by the month end.&#8221; Sources close to the bidding process have confirmed that Rolls Royce has informed the IAF that it would not be responding to the request for proposal and that the reasons behind the decision had been explained.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Check this out, a real in-depth look at the Sarang team:

Precision pilots and their food


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Is Su-30MKI jets using Brahmos missiles *


----------



## Hellionworks

How efficient would a BrahMos be with the Su-30 as a launch platform. And would anybody know if the PAK-FA would have the ability to carry the BrahMos or any other comparable medium-range cruise missile? I guess a stealth platform would be a force multiplier in regions where land-based cruise/ballistic missiles cannot be put in place.


----------



## Hulk

Kanna said:


> *Is Su-30MKI jets using Brahmos missiles *


 
Work was under progress to integrate them, I am not sure it is completed or not. I think by 2012 they will be done.


----------



## SpArK

Technically inclined? Indian combat helo integrated architecture & display specs [big PDF alert!]

http://www.hal-india.com/tender/rwrdc/Technical%20Specification-IADS.pdf


----------



## SpArK

3 more Super Hercs for India on flight test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

IAF's first upgraded MiG-29 took to air a couple of days back in Russia as part of MiG-29 Upgradation program to increase the capability and service life of these frontline jets which were inducted into the IAF in 1980's. The first image of the MiG clearly shows a hump on its back which probably houses new and much more advance EWS (Electronic Warfare System). As part of the upgradation program the MiG-29 will receive following additions:


# New Engines: The existing RD-33 engines will be replaced by the upgraded RD-33 Series 3 engines which will be manufactured by HAL (Deal to mfg 120 units was signed in 2005). These engines boast a engine life of 2000hrs along with BARK-88 FADEC and KSU-941UB Removed control system. 


# New Radar: A new radar will be installed replacing the older Phazotron RLPK-29. The new radar is Zhuk M2E which is a slot array radar and not a PESA. It will have a faster processor, allowing it to classify targets by type (for instance, fighters, bombers and helicopters) and to break-out formation targets flying at 20-30 meters apart. The radar can also be programmed to identify aircraft by type &#8211; in the case of a new type, it can record its reflected signal and later use it for identification. (Aviation Week)


# New sighting and targeting system: The MiG-29 will get UOMZ's KOLS-13SM FLIR, Sh-3UM-1 Helmet Mounted Integrated Targeting system.

# New Ejection Seat: The existing ejection seats will be replaced with the K-36 D made by Zvezda.

# Other Systems: BKTsO Digital signal processor, BTsVM-90/BTsVM-486-2 (onboard computer), L-150NU (passive guiding missiles station), SVR video recording system, KARAT-B whole recording system, BINS-SP navigation system with GPS, A-053 radio-altmeter, MS-2 voice warning system. 

The program also includes purchase of more missile, rockets, bombs and external fuel tanks. Notably it includes R-77 missiles which have range of 80kms and 160kms however it is not known which one India is getting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Govt to Phase-Out Majority of MiG Aircraft: Antony​*
Against the backdrop of air crashes involving MiG fighters, Government today said it was planning to phase-out the majority of the Russian-origin jets from the Indian Air Force by 2017 and replace them with modern aircraft.

Defence Minister A K Antony told Rajya Sabha that a number of modern aircraft such as the Su-30 MKI, Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) and the Medium-Multirole Combat Aircraft (M- MRCA) would be procured to replace the squadrons of MiG 21s and MiG 23s.

The Air force have got a "clear-cut plan" to phase out these aircraft by 2017 and by the same time the induction of new aircraft like Sukhoi-30 MKI and, Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) will begin, Antony said while replying to a member's query on flight safety during Question Hour.

The Minister said the initial operational clearance for LCA has already been "successfully conducted" and it will be inducted in the Air Force "very soon".

On the proposal to procure 126 M-MRCA, Antony assured the members that the induction plan for the project was not lagging behind and will not take time up to 2020 to introduce these aircrafts in the IAF.

He said that large scale acquisition of Sukhoi-30 MKI, LCA and the MMRCA will take place within the next few years and acknowledged that such an exercise could not take place in past due to "historical reasons".

The Defence Minister sought to allay apprehensions that the quality of aircraft spare parts being supplied to the country has deteriorated after the break-up of Soviet Union and that it could be a reason for the aircraft accidents.

He said "quality is all right" and there was no complaint regarding it by and large but admitted that after the disintegration of Soviet Union, there are "some slippages in delivery" of the spare parts as companies manufacturing the products shifted bases.

Antony said the government is trying to handle the problems related to time schedule of deliveries of spare parts.

A statement was also laid in the House in which the ministry gave details of aircraft accidents in response to a question by Congress member T M Selvaganapath.

The statement said 12 accidents of IAF aircrafts took place during the last year in which 5 pilots, 11 service personnel and four civilians were killed while one such incident took place till February 18 in which no casualty was reported.

news.outlookindia.com | Govt to Phase-Out Majority of MiG Aircraft: Antony


----------



## tprop988

shchinese said:


> good news indeed.
> 
> the more you spend, the poorer your people will be. those money could have been better spend to improve your health care/education/roads and etc.
> 
> 120+ fighters changes nothing, your capital is within our guided rocket's operational range. keep this in mind, that is the most important factors to consider.
> 
> there is only choice for india: stop being the neo-nazi in asia, stop fighting with all its neighbor countries.



oh yeah...!!! Look who is talking.... You were the ones with your pakistani brothers who forced us into such things. One forever threatening our territorial integrity on the Eastern Side at Arunachal Pradesh and the other forever threaten our Jammu and Kashmir. First look at yourself... You guys invaded Tibet and are going on with your Atrocities and Human Rights Violations in that region hiding everything from the international media by your so called "media blockade". Then again, you guys aid rogue nations like North Korea,etc. and arm such countries just for the sake of money such that they can threaten freedom and democracy which you guys seem to have forgoten due to your so called "Communism", you guys threaten free and peaceful countries like Taiwan, Japan,etc. and try to derail the regional stability... So tell me now... Who is Neo Nazi.. We Indians are not ruled by Despots.. We are a democracy not like you all. What we do today has its roots in the past and such that past is not repeated in the future. Our foreign policy has always been non-agression and non-oppression. Try to judge yourself first before commenting on others....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

*Su-30 Vertical takeoff*

********.com - SU-30 MKI vertical take off


----------



## sudhir007

*Su-30mki*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> *Su-30mki*


 

Nice find! Looks like new MAWS, Laser and radar warner. More interesting are the wingtip ECM pods and it seems like an centerline EW jammer (Su 30 MKI Growler), the question is, will DARE develop them on basis of the Russian versions, or will there be a JV?
Do you have more pics, or can you post the link?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sudhir007 said:


> *Su-30mki*


 
Very interesting add-ons (bells & whistles) showing in the picture. The "Flying Truck" looks like it will get some new 'loads'. Good.


----------



## rockstarIN

*Indian President to honour IAF units*

BAGDOGRA (PTI): President Pratibha Devisingh Patil will present the President's Standard (honour) to two units of Indian Air Force at Bagdogra IAF base, about 15 kms from Siliguri on March 9, a senior official said Saturday.

Air Marshal and AoC-in-chief K K Nohwar told a press conference that the 44 squadron and 110 helicopter unit (HU) had the fantastic track record of bravery and operation at the hour of need.

The President, who would arrive at Bagdogra airport on March 8 evening, would halt at Siliguri circuit house at night and participate in the IAF programme at IAF station next morning.

The 44 squadron was raised on April 6, 1961 at Chandigarh.

During the Sino-India conflict in 1962, this squad surprised everyone by air-lifting tanks at Chushul at an altitude of 14,000 feet. It again carried on incessant bombing against Pakistanis in 1971, the IAF press release said.

The 110 HU was raised on February 19, 1962 at Tezpur with only four helicopters. The unit successfully participated in different operations, some of them jointly with the army.

The units' contribution in the Bangladesh liberation was also commendable.

Besides in 1981, equipment, stores of National Hydel Corporation was airlifted by the unit to Bhairabi in Mizoram and in 1988 it took part in Operation Pawan in Sri Lanka. The unit also did important flood relief service in different areas of the region.

Indian President to honour IAF units - Brahmand.com


----------



## sathya

now another unwanted irritation... 
spat between russia and india for su 30 modification
although missile itself is ready..


----------



## angeldemon_007

Good....Russians are asking way too much. We should also rethink about our latest deal for 42 Su30 which is costing us more than 100 million $ per fighter and that too without aesa, i don't know why we even signed that deal ??/ CAG will definitely raise question once the delivery start, i wonder why don't CAG people ask question at the time of deal, it would be good for the country. Nothing good will come after the delivery is done. Nobody hear is learning from the previous mistakes and nobody is booked or questioned or held responsible.


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## rockstarIN

*President awards 'Standards' to two Indian Air Force units*






BAGDOGRA (PTI): President Pratibha Patil Wednesday awarded prestigious 'Standards' to 44 Squadron and 110 Helicopter Unit of the Indian Air Force here in recognition of their sustained hard work and "operational excellence" during the times of war and peace.

"It gives me immense pleasure to be at Air Force Station Bagdogra, and to award Standards to 44 Squadron and 110 Helicopter Unit, popularly known as the 'Mighty Jets' and 'Vanguards' respectively," Patil said after awarding the honour to the two Air Force units.

The 44 Squadron is a transport unit formed in 1961. It was equipped with AN-32 aircraft.

"The unit also operates Russian made IL-76, which has been named as Gajraj. It can carry tanks and can also accommodate around 350 personnel. It is capable of carrying a load of 44 tonnes," an Air Force officer told PTI.

During the India-Pakistan conflict of 1965, the 44 Squadron had carried out extensive airlift operations in support of the Army, while during the 1971 war, it carried out extensive bombing missions with the AN-12 aircraft, which had been suitably modified for the bombing role.

For its valorous efforts, 44 Squadron was awarded 'Battle Honours', which is a rare honour for a transport squadron.

"Both these flying units have a rich tradition of valour and courage, and have rendered distinguished service to the nation since their inception," Patil said.

Their personnel, both past and present, have put in untiring efforts in pursuit of excellence and have set an example for others to emulate and for their selfless devotion, professionalism and courage in the face of adversity, the Nation honours them today with a deep sense of gratitude and appreciation, she added.

"The award of 'Standard' is in recognition of sustained hard work and operational excellence displayed by these units during war, natural calamities and peace time operations," an official statement said.

West Bengal Governor M K Narayanan and Air Chief Marshal Pradeep Vasant Naik were also present on the occasion.

"A strong defence and an effective deterrence are essential to preserve peace. No nation can prosper without its borders being secure. Though as a nation we are firmly committed to peace. We will not hesitate to use all our might to safeguard the sovereignty of our nation. Our Armed Forces, exemplified by the men and women who stand before us, reflect our determination to protect our interests.

"We do not wish to encourage conflict, but should it be thrust upon us, I am confident that our Armed Forces will form a fortified wall against the adversary, and keep the Indian flag flying high," Patil said.

She said the 44 Squadron is a unit with a rich tradition of valour and selfless service to the nation. Within a year of its formation in 1961, it was called upon to participate in the Indo-China conflict of 1962.

Flying the multi-role strategic heavy lift aircraft, the IL-76, the 'Mighty Jets' have earned praise for themselves in the field of air transport operations, disaster relief and humanitarian assistance. In 44 Squadron lies the capability of the IAF to project its air power on a global scale. The Squadron continues its journey to greater glory on the firm foundation laid by its pioneers, she said.

"The 110 Helicopter Unit has been closely associated with the development of the North East region of our country, working relentlessly to extend support to the local populace," the president said.

"It made notable contributions during the 1962 Operations in the Walong sector. Its efforts during the 1971 operations were crucial in mobilising troops in quick time.

Since then, the Unit has participated with exemplary courage and fortitude in various military activities.

"For the contribution of the Unit in bringing timely relief in the aftermath of Bangladesh floods in 1988, the Orissa Cyclone of 1999 and the Tsunami in 2004, the Nation owes a huge debt of gratitude to the 'Vanguards'. The Unit continues to strive for excellence," Patil said.

Patil also oversaw the march past and war skills displayed by the Air Force Units. Later the president released and signed the First Day Cover and Brochure and was presented with a memento by Commanding Officers of the 44 Squadron and 110 Helicopter Unit.

The president is on a four-day visit to West Bengal, Nagaland and Manipur form March 8-11.


----------



## jha

AJAI SHUKLA seems to be an all out supporter of F-35..

*The Pentagon is hardly backing off --- contrary to what opponents of the F-35 JSF love to believe --- from the large-scale induction of this fifth generation strike fighter into the US military.

Make no mistake all ye sceptics! The Joint Strike Fighter will sport the IAF roundel by 2020. I'm not so sure about the MMRCA.*


----------



## Markus

F35 has a good chance to come to India if there are any delays with PAKFA


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can anyone tell me what is the stays of the C-17 order for the IAF it seems to have stalled as of late with reports of even more being ordered (up to 20 some reports have said) but I don't believe a single one has ACTUALLY been ordered yet right??


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the stays of the C-17 order for the IAF it seems to have stalled as of late with reports of even more being ordered (up to 20 some reports have said) but I don't believe a single one has ACTUALLY been ordered yet right??


 
Hey Abingdonboy,
Heres your anser for you:
IAF finalises order for 10 C-17 strategic airlifters - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> Hey Abingdonboy,
> Heres your anser for you:
> IAF finalises order for 10 C-17 strategic airlifters - The Economic Times


 
Thanks pal. Up to *25*!! future superpower!!!


----------



## angeldemon_007

According to this article the money for C17 deal was already alloted from last years budget, well its a much better news.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks pal. Up to *25*!! future superpower!!!


 
The underlined part seems a trifle overdone. More accurately an "efficient air power".


----------



## sancho

Capt.Popeye said:


> The underlined part seems a trifle overdone. More accurately an "*efficient air power*".


 
I have some doubts on that, we basically increase the capability, but not the numbers! MTA will be clearly more capable than the AN 32 it will replace, but therefor we will order also way less numbers. C17 will be more capable than the IL 76, but we will remain with similar numbers as well, while imo not the higher capability would be important, but higher numbers. IAF has not the need to carry huge payloads to strategic distances (US, or Europe to Afghanistan for example) and so far I never saw that the range, or the payload capability of the IL 76 was a problem for them. So a smaller aircraft then the C17, with similar capabilities (latest avionics, reliable quality of systems, no spare problems, short take off and landing), but in higher numbers would have been the better choice for our needs, then IAF would be a more efficient air power.


----------



## saumyasupratik

sancho said:


> I have some doubts on that, we basically increase the capability, but not the numbers! MTA will be clearly more capable than the AN 32 it will replace, but therefor we will order also way less numbers. C17 will be more capable than the IL 76, but we will remain with similar numbers as well, while imo not the higher capability would be important, but higher numbers. IAF has not the need to carry huge payloads to strategic distances (US, or Europe to Afghanistan for example) and so far I never saw that the range, or the payload capability of the IL 76 was a problem for them. So a smaller aircraft then the C17, with similar capabilities (latest avionics, reliable quality of systems, no spare problems, short take off and landing), but in higher numbers would have been the better choice for our needs, then IAF would be a more efficient air power.


 
Il-76MD-90A which the Russians were bidding in the competition is only advanced aircraft in that payload category.I do agree with you on higher numbers of transport aircraft and comparatively smaller payload.I really hope more than 45 MTA's are acquired in the near future and if possible even the Il-76 MD-90A's and Il-112's.

Are we also buying Alenia C-27J Spartans?


----------



## Kinetic

jha said:


>


 
Great info specially evolution of Mission computers for fighters. Note that we start with LCA, these are the benefits of initial key projects like LCA, Arjun, Akash etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Kinetic said:


> Great info specially evolution of Mission computers for fighters. Note that we start with LCA, these are the benefits of initial key projects like LCA, Arjun, Akash etc.


 
Why is Indian military using Intel process, unless i386 and i486 means something else, the Indian military is using obsolete Intel processors in the military?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sancho said:


> I have some doubts on that, we basically increase the capability, but not the numbers! MTA will be clearly more capable than the AN 32 it will replace, but therefor we will order also way less numbers. C17 will be more capable than the IL 76, but we will remain with similar numbers as well, while imo not the higher capability would be important, but higher numbers. IAF has not the need to carry huge payloads to strategic distances (US, or Europe to Afghanistan for example) and so far I never saw that the range, or the payload capability of the IL 76 was a problem for them. So a smaller aircraft then the C17, with similar capabilities (latest avionics, reliable quality of systems, no spare problems, short take off and landing), but in higher numbers would have been the better choice for our needs, then IAF would be a more efficient air power.


 
I'll try to KISS (Keep It Short and Simple) the topic. The new aircraft will bring increased efficiency. How??
The new generation aircraft have greater utilisation factors, better serviceability, reduced turnaround time and much better use of existing facilities, which you might be willing to concede.
The planned induction (in the near term) is intended to supplement , not replace existing assets. Nobody can afford to do that.
However the longer term picture will be different; as the older assets _age out_ of service, supplementary acquisition will take place--THESE ARE NOT THE FINAL NUMBERS. In the meantime the first batches will have been successfully integrated in to the system. That is the road-map into the future.

Specifically about the C-17, it is a "well proven and matured design" (like the C-130). There is no substitute for it. Any others that you may care to suggest do not (as yet) possess those attributes.
And in the future, the IAF will not need (sic) to fly men and material within the country. A longer reach will be required, that will scarcely be the time for the IAF to scramble about to try and cobble together that capability.
(n.b.. read up about "Op Cactus", esp the air-lift aspects)


----------



## Capt.Popeye

faithfulguy said:


> Why is Indian military using Intel process, unless i386 and i486 means something else, the Indian military is using obsolete Intel processors in the military?


 
Nope that is something else.


----------



## sancho

saumyasupratik said:


> Il-76MD-90A which the Russians were bidding in the competition is only advanced aircraft in that payload category.I do agree with you on higher numbers of transport aircraft and comparatively smaller payload.I really hope more than 45 MTA's are acquired in the near future and if possible even the Il-76 MD-90A's and Il-112's.
> 
> Are we also buying Alenia C-27J Spartans?


 
They also added modernised engines and avionics, but the main disadvantage remains the width of the cargo hold, because that is the limiting factor.
C27Js are under evaluation for BSF, and CG, but with the similarities of spares to C130Js, they could be a logical addition as a fast replacement of some of the older Hawker aircrafts.




Capt.Popeye said:


> I'll try to KISS (Keep It Short and Simple) the topic. The new aircraft will bring increased efficiency. How??
> The new generation aircraft have greater utilisation factors, better serviceability, reduced turnaround time and much better use of existing facilities, which you might be willing to concede.



All this can be achieved with the other aircrafts as well, for lower costs, in higher numbers and at nearly the same reach as well, so that is not a point that would make the C17 preferable, at least if it costs more than $500 million each.
The only unique advantage it has, is that it has the payload and size to carry MBTs, but that's hardly a realistic advantage for IA, because each aircraft can carry only a single MBT and that is not worth occupying the whole transport fleet.



Capt.Popeye said:


> THESE ARE NOT THE FINAL NUMBERS. In the meantime the first batches will have been successfully integrated in to the system. That is the road-map into the future.



Which is not possible, because C17 is at the end of the production line!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know when the IAF intends to actually order the C-17s As the delivery time is actually very short the RAF received theirs only *11 months* after the order was placed (December '09-November '10) so if IAF place order this year the first one could be delivered by *next* year!!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sancho said:


> *Which is not possible, because C17 is at the end of the production line!*


 
Where did you get that from???? Quote me a source!
The C-17s are in the process of replacing the C-5 Galaxys of the USAF MAC, even as we speak. All C-5s have not been replaced/retired yet.
So give me a source.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> Where did you get that from???? Quote me a source!
> The C-17s are in the process of replacing the C-5 Galaxys of the USAF MAC, even as we speak. All C-5s have not been replaced/retired yet.
> So give me a source.



Tbh that is not entirely correct, the C-17 was not really intended to replace ALL C-5s in service but instead offer what they could not- huge payload with STOL capability, most C-5s have been upgraded to carry on for at least another decade.

The USAF operates 200+ C-17s and with most orders completed the C-17 production line is expected to close some time this year or early next year. This is why the C-17 deal with India is so important to the US as it could keep production open for the years to come which provides 50,000+ jobs to Americans all over the US.
Production Line For C-17 Likely To Close In 2016 | AVIATION WEEK
http://baaereo.blogspot.com/2010/08/ending-c-17-production-watershed-event.html
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_6712/is_41_233/ai_n29336177/
http://forum.keypublishing.com/showthread.php?t=61533
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/end-production-line-c17-4867-3.html
http://bellum.stanfordreview.org/?p=1956

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Tbh that is not entirely correct, the C-17 was not really intended to replace ALL C-5s in service but instead offer what they could not- huge payload with STOL capability, most C-5s have been upgraded to carry on for at least another decade.
> 
> The USAF operates 200+ C-17s and with most orders completed the C-17 production line is expected to close some time this year or early next year. This is why the C-17 deal with India is so important to the US as it could keep production open for the years to come which provides 50,000+ jobs to Americans all over the US.
> Production Line For C-17 Likely To Close In 2016 | AVIATION WEEK
> BaAereo: Ending C-17 Production: Watershed Event for U.S. Aerospace Industry
> Boeing Takes First Step In Closing C-17 Production Line | Defense Daily | Find Articles at BNET
> Boeing to end C-17 production next year - Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums
> End of the production line for the C17?
> Bellum » Uncertain Fate of C-17 Production


 
So you read "likely to close production line" as "at the end of the production line"?? That will happen if Boeing does not drum up further orders, not because the aircraft has reached the end of its development cycle; is'nt there a difference?


----------



## gulte

faithfulguy said:


> Why is Indian military using Intel process, unless i386 and i486 means something else, the Indian military is using obsolete Intel processors in the military?


 
Yes, Mission computers still use i386 and i486 processors for critical operations(mainly flight control) as they have matured enough to be reliable and probably whole design might have been verified formally, even Americans use the same chips in their aircraft mission computers. Non critical operations like signal processing of radar and other stuff uses much faster chips.


----------



## sancho

Capt.Popeye said:


> Where did you get that from???? Quote me a source!
> The C-17s are in the process of replacing the C-5 Galaxys of the USAF MAC, even as we speak. All C-5s have not been replaced/retired yet.
> So give me a source.


 
As Abingdonboy showed, they are at the end of the production because there are not enough orders anymore, so either we order them now, or never. 
Also you are mistaken about C17 replacing C5, because both are totally different class of aircrafts. C17 is the counterpart of IL 76, while C5 is the counterpart of AN 124 (super heavy transport aircraft if you want).


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sancho said:


> As Abingdonboy showed, they are at the end of the production because there are not enough orders anymore, so either we order them now, or never.
> Also you are mistaken about C17 replacing C5, because both are totally different class of aircrafts. C17 is the counterpart of IL 76, while C5 is the counterpart of AN 124 (super heavy transport aircraft if you want).


 
Listen, if the production line is closed down for lack of orders; remember that its a *temporary shut-down*. The tooling, jigs and fixtures will not be thrown away or melted into scrap. If the aircraft reaches the end of the development cycle, then that is a final good-bye, because it will not be upgraded further, which means no buyers for new aircraft of that type ever.
For example: production of the venerable B-52 bomber in its various variants. While it was in production, the production line did not run continously, but in batches as it was developed and ordered. And parts of the line runs even now, just to maintain the aircraft in service to this day.

About the C-5 being both supplanted/replaced by the C-17, I am not wrong. Research the subject, you will find the answer. While there are seeming dissimilarities between them, one can do the work of the other, your search will tell which one that is.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> Listen, if the production line is closed down for lack of orders; remember that its a *temporary shut-down*. The tooling, jigs and fixtures will not be thrown away or melted into scrap. If the aircraft reaches the end of the development cycle, then that is a final good-bye, because it will not be upgraded further, which means no buyers for new aircraft of that type ever.
> For example: production of the venerable B-52 bomber in its various variants. While it was in production, the production line did not run continously, but in batches as it was developed and ordered. And parts of the line runs even now, just to maintain the aircraft in service to this day.
> 
> 
> About the C-5 being both supplanted/replaced by the C-17, I am not wrong. Research the subject, you will find the answer. While there are seeming dissimilarities between them, one can do the work of the other, your search will tell which one that is.



Mate, just listen the fact is the PRODUCTION line is closing soon if no more orders are made meaning NO new ac will be made this is not the same as no FUTURE UPGRADES to existing ac. It is actually quite big news in the US and among the aviation industry, everyone knew this was coming as once the HUGE USAF orders were completed there as very little demand from the rest of the world for such a huge and expensive plane. And once again the C-17 was/is NOT meant to replace the C-5 but to supplement it and carry out missions it simply couldn't do, if your logic is correct then ALL C-5s should have been decommissioned in 2009 when the final C-17 orders for USAF were completed but the C-5 REMAINS in service amongst the USAF and ANG as it provide unique lift requirements the US deems it cannot do without.


----------



## sancho

Capt.Popeye said:


> Listen, if the production line is closed down for lack of orders; remember that its a *temporary shut-down*.



From the first source Abingdonboy gave:



> Boeing anticipates that the production line for its C-17 military transport will end in about five years.
> 
> Forecast International has predicted that Boeing will shutter the C-17 production line in 2016. Mark Kronenberg, VP for international business development Boeing Defense, Space & Security, agrees that this is likely. *He says it will be difficult to keep the production line open &#8220;above and beyond&#8221; 2016.
> 
> Boeing has had some success selling the C-17 overseas to countries including Australia. But not many countries require such a large aircraft, Kronenberg says.*



The point is, the main orders of the US forces are already fulfilled and the export orders are the important point now, but when the interests is gone, it's not economical to keep the production line open further. Same happend with the Mirage 2000 production line, during the initial MRCA competition, which was the reason for Dassault to offer Rafale.

You can't compare the C17 that is available for exports with bombers that are dedicated to US forces only, because the one has an economic aim as well, while the other is aimed on the interest of US forces only.


----------



## jha




----------



## Abingdonboy

I know this is a bit of a trivial question but I personally find in intriguing-

What camo will the LCH,APACHE, LUH, DHRUV be in *IAF* service? we have seen the IAF Hinds in Grey which is a bit odd for an attack helo, the IA Dhruvs come in a variety of colours in IA service, a desert camo and a jungle camo. All over the world (except Isreal)the Apache is operated in a dark green terrain colour:





Will it continue in this colour in IAF service or will they have a unique camo or will they ask for the grey that the IAF Hinds sport to be used, this would certainly be an interesting sight! 
Similarly with the LCH will it be in the Hind Gray or a camo? There have been pics of it in a unique digi camo anyone know what is the status of that? Is this the LCH standard camo from now on?




There have also been pics of it as a mockup in grey also, any speculation??

Help in answering any parts of my conundrum would be appreciated, thank you.


+ I know the Apache hasn't been _officially_ picked but I reckon it's as good as!


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> I know this is a bit of a trivial question but I personally find in intriguing-
> 
> What camo will the LCH,APACHE, LUH, DHRUV be in IAF service? we have seen the IAF Hinds in Grey which is a bit odd for an attack helo, the IA Dhruvs come in a variety of colours in IA service, a desert camo and a jungle camo. All over the world (except Isreal) the Apache is operated in a dark green terrain colour:


 
Interesting question, I would say if it don't get the digital camo they will be grey again and would look like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Interesting question, I would say if it don't get the digital camo they will be grey again and would look like this:


 
huh, nevers seen this pics before. it says US army they must've found thedark green better.


----------



## sancho

More pics here:










Abingdonboy said:


> huh, nevers seen this pics before. it says US army they must've found thedark green better.


 
The video says that they are from the national guard and they might have a different aim of using them then the US army itself. The one flys high where dark color is a disadvantage, the other is aimed to fly low and hide behind threes..., where the dark color scheme turns into an advantage again. I guess the same is the difference between IA and IAF color schemes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hi here is an AWESOME vid of IAF Special Forces- THE GURADS:

Rocky, Mayur meet the GARUDs

I would like to make some observations/ ask some questions raised from the vid:
-Good to see some decent equipment- Helmets, thigh holstered side arms, hands-free comns etc
- Good to see how extensively they are trained.
- Shame about INSAS

Now some Qs:
-What sort of training do they receive not shown on this vid? I'm sure they are parachute qualified but can they be inserted into the sea (parachute/jump?)
-How comparable are they to USAF PJs (as they have similar roles) ?
-Are there any more plans to upgrade them (i.e. INSAS to something more tactical and fitting their SF role)?
- Are there any plans to give them their own specialised air assets (USAF PJs fly specialised Black hawks- Pave hawks)?


----------



## angeldemon_007

Air warriors inducted into IAF - The Times of India


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The first of the An-32's which are undergoing upgradation in Ukraine.[Photo taken on Jan 30'11]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

KC 3803.The second IAF C-130J undergoing testing at Maryland[Runway number 29].




EDIT:-This is the first IAF C-130J>



Notice that there are no differences between the two,contrary to the image which showed that these A/C's(later ones) would have A2A refueling probes...Ala the A-50.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bharadwaj said:


> KC 3803.The second IAF C-130J undergoing testing at Maryland[Runway number 29].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:-This is the first IAF C-130J>
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that there are no differences between the two,contrary to the image which showed that these A/C's(later ones) would have A2A refueling probes...Ala the A-50.


 
WTF is going on with the a2a probe + EO pod?? These were both promised and pictured but have ben taken off, why??? What is going on??

Just a model but still obviously this is what is expected:


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can no one answer ^^^^ it is REALLY worrying, especially how it is being done so secretly with no one knowing


----------



## kingdurgaking

As per shiv aroor he stated that the refuelling probe was removed because it creates lot of drag and reduces the performance especially in long journey.. They will be added once they are in the hands of IAF officials ...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know the status of the Jaguar re-engine upgrade? I know RR dropped out but dies that mean Honeywell win by defult or the WHOLE thing has to start again because GoI/MoD is scared of one supplier tenders?

I'm not to worried about RR dropping out Honeywell, for me. were always the better option:


----------



## jamesbaldwin

kingdurgaking said:


> As per shiv aroor he stated that the refuelling probe was removed because it creates lot of drag and reduces the performance especially in long journey.. They will be added once they are in the hands of IAF officials ...


 
Any chance of getting some recent pics of the IAF C-130s post induction (hopefully with a2a probe and EOpod) all those plane spotters out there, there must be a few pics doing the rounds!! + dOes anyone know where these birds are based and why?? i.e Special forces base nearby infrastructure etc + some pics of the base would be AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

jamesbaldwin said:


> Any chance of getting some recent pics of the IAF C-130s post induction (hopefully with a2a probe and EOpod) all those plane spotters out there, there must be a few pics doing the rounds!! + dOes anyone know where these birds are based and why?? i.e Special forces base nearby infrastructure etc + some pics of the base would be AWESOME!!!


 Would love a reply ^^^


----------



## Abingdonboy

It is clear some tech is missing in these pics, I belie the EO pod is the AAQ-22 Star Safire III electro-optical/infrared sensors:


> In August 2009 FLIR Systems received a $ 7.2 million U.S. Foreign Military Sale order to equip the planes with its AAQ-22 Star Safire III electro-optical/infrared sensors. FLIR Systems will also give training and other related services along with its Star SAFIRE(R) III infrared multi-sensor surveillance systems.


India's first C-130 heads for base in 2011


----------



## RPK

(WAPA) - Special mission versions of the C-130J Super Hercules are becoming a regular sight on the Lockheed Martin flightline here.

First in line (on right) is an Indian Air Force aircraft, which is based on the C-130J long airframe, configured to meet that operator&#8217;s special operations forces requirement.

Next on the line are the first of the new MC-130J Combat Shadow IIs that are being prepared for delivery to US Air Force Special Operations Command.

The third aircraft configuration is the new HC-130J Combat King II personnel recovery aircraft developed for the US Air Force Air Combat Command.

The HC and MC-130Js are built off the US Marine Corps KC-130J tanker variant that utilizes the shorter airframe. Unique individual customer and mission requirements are incorporated during production, thus eliminating the costs traditionally associated with post-production modifications.


----------



## Abingdonboy

rpraveenkum said:


> (WAPA) - Special mission versions of the C-130J Super Hercules are becoming a regular sight on the Lockheed Martin flightline here.
> 
> First in line (on right) is an Indian Air Force aircraft, which is based on the C-130J long airframe, configured to meet that operator&#8217;s special operations forces requirement.
> 
> Next on the line are the first of the new MC-130J Combat Shadow IIs that are being prepared for delivery to US Air Force Special Operations Command.
> 
> The third aircraft configuration is the new HC-130J Combat King II personnel recovery aircraft developed for the US Air Force Air Combat Command.
> 
> The HC and MC-130Js are built off the US Marine Corps KC-130J tanker variant that utilizes the shorter airframe. Unique individual customer and mission requirements are incorporated during production, thus eliminating the costs traditionally associated with post-production modifications.


 
This poses mote questions surely as you can see ALL the other birds in the line up have their EO pods fitted, why not the IAF C-130?


----------



## Nirvana

I have a question regarding Our Su 30 Mki fleet - How many sukhoi's are we planning to Induct.

272 were Ordered , then 40 Upgraded Sukhoi's with Brahmos were On Order ??
On Wiki , It says IAF is planning to have a fleet of 280 MKI'S.

How much Units are planning to Induct ?

And I read somewhere On web that 40 upgraded Sukhoi's with Brahmos are actually for Nuclear command ?
Is this True ???


----------



## Nirvana

*Indian Su-30mKI To Get AESA Radar Under Super- 30 Modernization project
*

HAL will start modernization of last batch of 40 Sukhoi Su 30MKI under &#8220;Super -30&#8221; Project from 2012. Russian and Indian Specialist are still working on technical performance, under this Project Indian government will be allocating close to US$2.4 billion for Deep Modernization for all the Sukhoi Su30 MKI fleet currently but these upgrades will be carried out only on newly built Su-30, which will be last batch of Su-30 to join IAF. 

This first 40 aircrafts will also get, strengthening of air frame to enable them to carry near 2.5 tonne, Air launched version of Brahmos , Indian air force have already provided two Su-30MKI aircrafts in 2010 to carry out such modification to the airframe and Air launch variant is also ready only integration with airframe is left . Under &#8220;Super -30&#8221; Project, Su 30MKI will get Russian Phazotron Zhuk-AE Active Electronically Scanned Array AESA radars along with new onboard mission computers, electronic warfare systems and new Russian BVR Missiles rumored to be Novator K-100 missile also known has &#8220;AWCS Killer &#8221; and also India&#8217;s own Astra BVR Missile. 

Current batches of Su -30 which HAL has been manufacturing are from MKI-3 variants which are further improvement over earlier batches, and &#8220;Super -30&#8221; upgrades will be carried out in batch wise and older lot of MKI-1 will be covered first. After initial 40 plus aircrafts, older aircrafts will not be receiving any airframe modification to carry Air launched variant of Brahmos, so Brahmos air variant will limited to certain number airframes of MKI fleet only and not all, but all other aircraft fleet of Sukhoi 30 in Indian air force will be able to carry DRDO developed Sub-sonic Cruise Missile &#8220;Nirbhay&#8221; and other newly developed BVR missiles.

Indian Su-30mKI To Get AESA Radar Under Super- 30 Modernization project ~ ASIAN DEFENCE NEWS


----------



## praveen007

Abingdonboy said:


> This poses mote questions surely as you can see ALL the other birds in the line up have their EO pods fitted, why not the IAF C-130?


 
because India had not singed some of American treaties like CISMOSA and others, which provied American full control of our assest even though we had bought them we cant use them on our own.


----------



## Abingdonboy

praveen007 said:


> because India had not singed some of American treaties like CISMOSA and others, which provied American full control of our assest even though we had bought them we cant use them on our own.


 
Is this true? I thought CISMOSA only related to communications not EO pods and a2a refuelling probes. Btw links? Sources?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Is this true? I thought CISMOSA only related to communications not EO pods and a2a refuelling probes. Btw links? Sources?


 
Yes. I think there is too much speculation going on. Will be better to wait a while for the issue to get clearer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## praveen007

Abingdonboy said:


> Is this true? I thought CISMOSA only related to communications not EO pods and a2a refuelling probes. Btw links? Sources?


 
yes there are 4-5 agriments which still be singed before india can have acess to american electronic and signal sharing with system portebility at american level.
The two agreements are: a
Communications Interoperability
and Security Memorandum of
Agreement (CISMOA); and the
Basic Exchange and Cooperation
Agreement for Geo-spatial
Cooperation (BECA).
India&#8217;s unwillingness to
sign a Logistics Support
Agreement, or LSA


----------



## Abingdonboy

praveen007 said:


> yes there are 4-5 agriments which still be singed before india can have acess to american electronic and signal sharing with system portebility at american level.
> The two agreements are: a
> Communications Interoperability
> and Security Memorandum of
> Agreement (CISMOA); and the
> Basic Exchange and Cooperation
> Agreement for Geo-spatial
> Cooperation (BECA).
> India&#8217;s unwillingness to
> sign a Logistics Support
> Agreement, or LSA


 

Yes but does not signing these two agreements mean EO pods and a2a refuelling probes are removed?


----------



## kingdurgaking

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes but does not signing these two agreements mean EO pods and a2a refuelling probes are removed?


 
Not sure about EO pods... may be we will fit our own pod... but A2A probes are there...


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Yes but does not signing these two agreements mean EO pods and a2a refuelling probes are removed?


I don't think these two things should be effected by those agreements....also its not hard to find replacement for them...but i hope IAF add these devices to the aircraft.


----------



## praveen007

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes but does not signing these two agreements mean EO pods and a2a refuelling probes are removed?


 
yap, EO pods must surely had been removed. And a2a refuling probes are there and are most probable be of boom type as new Indian air tankers are seems to have boom refuling type.
And for EO pods it is said that they might be Indian or Israilian or a joint venture.


----------



## sancho

Viraat said:


> I have a question regarding Our Su 30 Mki fleet - How many sukhoi's are we planning to Induct.
> 
> 272 were Ordered , then 40 Upgraded Sukhoi's with Brahmos were On Order ??
> On Wiki , It says IAF is planning to have a fleet of 280 MKI'S.
> 
> How much Units are planning to Induct ?
> 
> And I read somewhere On web that 40 upgraded Sukhoi's with Brahmos are actually for Nuclear command ?
> Is this True ???


 
We ordered 90 from Russia + 140 initially under licence + a new order of 42 (2 replacing the 2 MKIs that crashed), means a total of 270 fighters. So far we have around 130 and the first 100 are planed to be upgraded, while the reports are not clear if they all get Brahmos capability through the upgrade, or if only the 42 new will have it. Personally I think it will be a generall capability that will added through the upgrade, because IAF aimed on multi role capabilities for MKI from the start, not some in A2A and some in A2G.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can I just ask a question-and I'm surprised I don't know the answer to this- but does the MKI in IAF service use the Litening Pod? If not what does it use instead? As I know the M2K and Jaguars use it, and what about the Mig 27/9?


----------



## angeldemon_007

> but does the MKI in IAF service use the Litening Pod? If not what does it use instead?


Yes, Israeli LITENING targeting pod is used to target the laser guided munitions.


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> Yes, Israeli LITENING targeting pod is used to target the laser guided munitions.


 
Thanks, any chance of some pics? And what about the other ground attack a/c in IAF service-M2K, Jaguar,Mig-27,Mig-21BISON and UPG Mig-29(+IN "Ks")-do they use LITENING pods?


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks, any chance of some pics? And what about the other ground attack a/c in IAF service-M2K, Jaguar,Mig-27,Mig-21BISON and UPG Mig-29(+IN "Ks")-do they use LITENING pods?


 
Pics of the MKI with the Litening pod are available in numbers, this is still my favourite MKI pic:








The Mirage and AFAIK Jags used the Atlis pod during Kargil, not sure if they will get new once during the upgrades, or if they will use the Litening as well. Also no idea what the upgraded Mig 27, or Mig 29 will use, because they will have PGM capability as well, but could be guided by MKI as well. Here are some pics of the Mirage 2000 with pods, although I'm not sure which pod the last one is:








> Close-up of an Atlis-II Laser Designation Pod (LDP) mounted on a Mirage-2000H [KF105], displayed to the public at AeroIndia 2003 at Yelahanka AFS. Also visible are training rounds of Matra Super 530D AAM (left), Matra BGL LGB (centreline) and Belouga Cluster Bomb (Background)
> 
> © Jagan Pillarisetti (Bharat Rakshak)



The Kargil-II Incident - Vayu Sena

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

^^^ what is that canard like thing on mirage 2000 intake in last two pictures


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Pics of the MKI with the Litening pod are available in numbers, this is still my favourite MKI pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mirage and AFAIK Jags used the Atlis pod during Kargil, not sure if they will get new once during the upgrades, or if they will use the Litening as well. Also no idea what the upgraded Mig 27, or Mig 29 will use, because they will have PGM capability as well, but could be guided by MKI as well. Here are some pics of the Mirage 2000 with pods, although I'm not sure which pod the last one is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kargil-II Incident - Vayu Sena


 
Thanks alot man, just to add a list of IAF users:
LITENING targeting pod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Any news of the Mil Mi-17-1V Helicopters that the IAF was to receive in December,2010?


----------



## satishkumarcsc

firemaster said:


> ^^^ what is that canard like thing on mirage 2000 intake in last two pictures


 
Eh...they are canards......!


----------



## Firemaster

^^^ can we not mount these on tejas


----------



## blackops

firemaster said:


> ^^^ can we not mount these on tejas


 
mk 2 was to have it but hal did not find any significant increase in performance


----------



## blackops

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks alot man, just to add a list of IAF users:
> LITENING targeting pod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
kargil II i never knew about this incident


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

Anyone has any links to Shiv Aroor's post about Iaf losing technological edge over IAF.


----------



## marcos98

*Cassidian Works With India on AEWC Aircraft*


> The Indian defense ministry&#8217;s Center for Airborne Systems (CABS) has engaged EADS defense unit Cassidian to help with the system integration and flight testing of India&#8217;s Airborne Early Warning & Control (AEW&C) platform.
> 
> The AEW&C is scheduled to be integrated on a modified Embraer EMB-145 aircraft later this year. The Indian air force is set to commission three AEW&C platforms by 2013, with the first flight expected this May.


full article:
Cassidian Works With India on AEWC Aircraft | AVIATION WEEK


----------



## Abingdonboy

satishkumarcsc said:


> Eh...they are canards......!


 
I don't think these are canards, they look way too small to have any affect on manuvreability and this would have been widely discussed/reported if Mirages had been fitted with canards.


----------



## Kinetic

*Kudos to DRDO, another AESA radar developed and deployed. * 





> He also revealed that SWAC was in the process of strengthening its surveillance capabilities by inducting a few state-of-the-art, medium power radars (MPR). *The MPR is an AESA system developed for the IAF, which will be able to detect small targets at ranges in excess of 300 km.*
> 
> "The SWAC will be the first air command to have this modern radar technology," air marshal Gogoi said.
> 
> "We have already received it and are in the process of making it functional in Gujarat," he said on the last day of his visit here.
> domain-b.com : SWAC gets a boost with Su-30MKI squadrons, Akash SAM and radars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## marcos98

*India Likely To Award Trainer Contract In Third Quarter *



> India is poised to shortlist a manufacturer to provide much-needed basic trainer aircraft.
> 
> The contenders &#8212; Grob&#8217;s G-120 TP, Embraer&#8217;s EMB-312 Super Tucano, Korea Aerospace Industries&#8217; KT-1, Finmeccanica&#8217;s M-311 and Pilatus&#8217; PC-7 &#8212; emerged following a request for proposals issued in early 2010. The deal is estimated to cost $1 billion.
> 
> &#8220;The flight trials [of the competitors] have been completed and we are assessing the evaluation made by the Indian air force,&#8221; an Indian defense ministry official says. &#8220;We expect to award a contract in the third quarter of 2011 and the [deliveries] are expected to commence some time [in] 2012.&#8221;


India Likely To Award Trainer Contract In Third Quarter | AVIATION WEEK


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Kudos to DRDO, another AESA radar developed and deployed.


Its not mention anywhere that the MPR which IAF is inducting is developed by DRDO....how do you know ?? The term drdo is mentioned only once that too when the writer was talking about Akash SAM....


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Indian-Devil

sudhir007 said:


>


 
Amazing pic, Look like an Airawat flying with full load of fire power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

angeldemon_007 said:


> Its not mention anywhere that the MPR which IAF is inducting is developed by DRDO....how do you know ?? The term drdo is mentioned only once that too when the writer was talking about Akash SAM....


 
Because many such radar systems were being upgraded and manufactured with AESA technology...So, there is a very high probability that this MPR is a DRDO project..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

angeldemon_007 said:


> Its not mention anywhere that the MPR which IAF is inducting is developed by DRDO....how do you know ?? The term drdo is mentioned only once that too when the writer was talking about Akash SAM....


 
The article states that The MPR is an AESA system *developed for the IAF, which *will be able to *detect small targets* at ranges in excess of 300 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> The article states that The MPR is an AESA system developed for the IAF, which will be able to detect small targets at ranges in excess of 300 km.


Yeah and where is drdo ??/ Israel has also made custom made radars for india in the past...



> Because many such radar systems were being upgraded and manufactured with AESA technology...So, there is a very high probability that this MPR is a DRDO project..


There are not many...yes its true that drdo is building an MPR of 300km range but nobody knows whether its even ready or not....


----------



## jha

angeldemon_007 said:


> Yeah and where is drdo ??/ Israel has also made custom made radars for india in the past...
> 
> 
> *There are not many...*yes its true that drdo is building an MPR of 300km range but nobody knows whether its even ready or not....



This is the problem..When you are not in know of things, dont claim that you know..
There are MANY radar systems which are being either upgraded (MK-II versions ) or, being built by DRDO with some inputs from some friendly countries..


----------



## sudhir007

IAF recruitment rally | idrw.org

Indian Air Force will conduct a recruitment rally for the post of senior non-commissioned officers group from May 2-4 at the 7th Airmen Selection Centre, number one, Cubbon Road, Bangalore. Selection is open to candidates from Karnataka, AP, and Kerala and should be BEd degree holders with degree in science, arts or commerce, or should have two years teaching experience in government recognised institution. 

The candidates otherwise should have a post graduation degree in English, mathematics, physics or computer science or should have a BEd degree along with a MCA degree. Candidates with general and BEd degree should be born from January 1, 1987 up to May 31, 1991. Candidates with MA, MSC or MCA with BEd degrees should be born from January 1, 1984 up to May 31, 1991. The written examinations for the post would be held on May 2.

The physical endurance test too would be held after the written test on the same date. Candidates who are successful in the written test and physical endurance test will be required to appear for the interview on May 3. The results of the written test will be announced on the same day as of the test. There is no need to apply for the above recruitment rally. Candidates can walk in for the written test and physical endurance test. For details, contact 7 Airmen Selection Centre, number 1 Cubbon Road, Bangalore-560 001 or call 080-25592199.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> This is the problem..When you are not in know of things, dont claim that you know..


The same thing i am saying to you....for gods sake.....just give me some proof that those radars are from DRDO, until then i think you should keep your mouth shut because it is you who is saying its from DRDO not me....and unless you prove it, the wiser thing is to assume the opposite....


----------



## jha

angeldemon_007 said:


> The same thing i am saying to you....for gods sake.....*just give me some proof that those radars are from DRDO, until then i think you should keep your mouth shut * because it is you who is saying its from DRDO not me....and unless you prove it, the wiser thing is to assume the opposite....



Jaisee aapki marji jahanpanah...


----------



## Kinetic

angeldemon_007, hold your horse. lol There is only one radar that is named Medium Power Radar 'MPR' developed by DRDO's LRDE. It has 300+ km range for small RCS targets. 


Here it is...


DRDO
*
LRDE Areas of Work

Activities

Design and Development of Radar Systems
Army
- Multifunction Phased Array Radar and 3D Surveillance Radar for Akash Missile
Weapon System
- Low Level 2D Radar for Fire Control and Air Defence
- Short Range Battle Field Surveillance Radar
- Weapon Locating Radar
 -3D Tactical Control Radar
Air Force
- Multifunction Phased Array Radar and 3D Surveillance Radar for Akash Missile
Weapon System
- Active Phased Array Radar for AEW&C
- Low level 2D radar and 3D Short & Medium Range Surveillance Radar for Air
Defence
- Medium Power Radar (MPR)
- Low Level Transportable Radar (LLTR)
- Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar (AESA)
Navy
- Maritime Patrol Radar for fixed and Rotary Wing Aircraft
- Maritime Patrol Radar with SAR & ISAR
- 3D Medium Range Surveillance Radar for ASW Corvettes
Development of Radar Technologies
- Antennae: Slotted Waveguide, Patch Array & Multibeam Antenna
- T/R Modules and Active Aperture Arrays
- Programmable DSP
- Radar Data Processors
- High Average Power TWT based Transmitters
- High purity sources
- Multi-channel double hetrodyne receivers
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

Kinetic said:


> angeldemon_007, hold your horse. lol There is only one radar that is named Medium Power Radar 'MPR' developed by DRDO's LRDE. It has 300+ km range for small RCS targets.
> 
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> DRDO
> *
> LRDE Areas of Work
> 
> Activities
> 
> Design and Development of Radar Systems
> Army
> - Multifunction Phased Array Radar and 3D Surveillance Radar for Akash Missile
> Weapon System
> - Low Level 2D Radar for Fire Control and Air Defence
> - Short Range Battle Field Surveillance Radar
> - Weapon Locating Radar
> -3D Tactical Control Radar
> Air Force
> - Multifunction Phased Array Radar and 3D Surveillance Radar for Akash Missile
> Weapon System
> - Active Phased Array Radar for AEW&C
> - Low level 2D radar and 3D Short & Medium Range Surveillance Radar for Air
> Defence
> - Medium Power Radar (MPR)
> - Low Level Transportable Radar (LLTR)
> - Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar (AESA)
> Navy
> - Maritime Patrol Radar for fixed and Rotary Wing Aircraft
> - Maritime Patrol Radar with SAR & ISAR
> - 3D Medium Range Surveillance Radar for ASW Corvettes
> Development of Radar Technologies
> - Antennae: Slotted Waveguide, Patch Array & Multibeam Antenna
> - T/R Modules and Active Aperture Arrays
> - Programmable DSP
> - Radar Data Processors
> - High Average Power TWT based Transmitters
> - High purity sources
> - Multi-channel double hetrodyne receivers
> *


 
DRDO has made AESA radar long back... But it is not able to make it portable , which can be placed inside nose cone of fighter plane....

Long back I read some news that DRDO was planning to set a ground based radar station (some where in maharastra), and the radar was based on AESA...


----------



## Kinetic

Black Widow said:


> DRDO has made AESA radar long back... But it is not able to make it portable , which can be placed inside nose cone of fighter plane....
> 
> Long back I read some news that DRDO was planning to set a ground based radar station (some where in maharastra), and the radar was based on AESA...


 
Yes DRDO developed AESA long ago but developing an AESA for fighter aircraft is not done yet. It is now working on X-band AESA radar for LCA. Only US has master the technology Europe and Russia testing stage. 


*Our newest ground based AESA radars are different from early generation though. *


----------



## angeldemon_007

> angeldemon_007, hold your horse. lol There is only one radar that is named Medium Power Radar 'MPR' developed by DRDO's LRDE. It has 300+ km range for small RCS targets.


The guy was talking BS thats why i talked like that...I know their is a radar named Medium Power Radar 'MPR' developed by DRDO but Medium power radar is also a general term...

*Medium Power Radar :*
The Medium Power Radar (MPR) is a stationary 3D - radar equipment of air defense in the stacked-beam design. Here, transmission power, the distribution at a series of vertically arranged horn radiators in several vertically staggered transmission lobes be partially, whereby a cosecant squared diagram is achieved. In the case of reception the 12 different reception signals each correspond to an elevation angle range, and from this comparison of the elevation angle is calculated. The individual components are a multi-storey building in. To high-frequency output power to achieve the required one is klystron TV2030 used, the exceptionally high voltage of 265 kV uses. The antenna is a weather-protective radome covered. It was the French radar TRS 2201 (THD 1955) specifically developed in Germany. The six units have been stationed in Germany by the French manufacturer Thomson CSF (now Thales Group ) using units of AEG- Telefunken and Siemens built in the 1970s. From 2012, the devices will be replaced by device type Ground Master 400 of the manufacturer Thales Raytheon Systems .

*The confusion here is because LRDE has named its Medium Power Radar as MPR itself....its just if we will name our aesa as aesa itself then assume what kind of confusion it will generate....I hope you understand what i am trying to say...*


----------



## luckyyy

angeldemon_007 said:


> The confusion here is because LRDE has named its Medium Power Radar as MPR itself....its just if we will name our aesa as aesa itself then assume what kind of confusion it will generate....I hope you understand what i am trying to say...


 
so what would the DRDO/LRDE should be calling their AESA radar to avoid you to be confused..


----------



## Kinetic

I think there is no confusion now. If any you can ask.


----------



## kingdurgaking

angeldemon_007 said:


> *The confusion here is because LRDE has named its Medium Power Radar as MPR itself....its just if we will name our aesa as aesa itself then assume what kind of confusion it will generate....I hope you understand what i am trying to say...*


 
I guess the MPR is AESA only because ... almost all radars developed nowerdays as requested by IAF, navy or Army should be AESA... there is no sense for LRDE to work in a radar that is not AESA because others are not technologically advanced and wouldnt serve the purpose for what it is being developed..

Yeah MPR doesnt say nothing it is AESA or PESA.. but make sense only if it is AESA


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hey check this out:




Photos: Lockheed Martin C-130J-30 Hercules (L-382) Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net
Photos: Lockheed Martin C-130J-30 Hercules (L-382) Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net 
Photos: Lockheed Martin C-130J-30 Hercules (L-382) Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

Delivery flight of KC-3803 (2nd), coming-in for an overnight stop at Glasgow, Scotland. When do we expect it to arrive in India? Will there be a big fanfare or will it come in quietly with no fuss? When will a2a refuelling probe and EO pod be fitted to it?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Apparantly according to :
Indian Air Force Lockheed C130J - KC-3803-2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This happend on 10th of April, so it has already been delivered?


----------



## jha

Kinetic said:


> angeldemon_007, hold your horse. lol There is only one radar that is named Medium Power Radar 'MPR' developed by DRDO's LRDE. It has 300+ km range for small RCS targets.
> 
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> DRDO
> *
> LRDE Areas of Work
> 
> Activities
> 
> Design and Development of Radar Systems
> Army
> - Multifunction Phased Array Radar and 3D Surveillance Radar for Akash Missile
> Weapon System
> - Low Level 2D Radar for Fire Control and Air Defence
> - Short Range Battle Field Surveillance Radar
> - Weapon Locating Radar
> -3D Tactical Control Radar
> Air Force
> - Multifunction Phased Array Radar and 3D Surveillance Radar for Akash Missile
> Weapon System
> - Active Phased Array Radar for AEW&C
> - Low level 2D radar and 3D Short & Medium Range Surveillance Radar for Air
> Defence
> - Medium Power Radar (MPR)
> - Low Level Transportable Radar (LLTR)
> - Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar (AESA)
> Navy
> - Maritime Patrol Radar for fixed and Rotary Wing Aircraft
> - Maritime Patrol Radar with SAR & ISAR
> - 3D Medium Range Surveillance Radar for ASW Corvettes
> Development of Radar Technologies
> - Antennae: Slotted Waveguide, Patch Array & Multibeam Antenna
> - T/R Modules and Active Aperture Arrays
> - Programmable DSP
> - Radar Data Processors
> - High Average Power TWT based Transmitters
> - High purity sources
> - Multi-channel double hetrodyne receivers
> *



*THANK YOU..I wish i had same level of patience to spoon feed every body as you have..*



Kinetic said:


> Yes DRDO developed AESA long ago but developing an AESA for fighter aircraft is not done yet. It is now working on X-band AESA radar for LCA. Only US has master the technology Europe and Russia testing stage.
> 
> 
> *Our newest ground based AESA radars are different from early generation though. *



*Yes.. Almost All our new Ground based radars are using AESA tech. only. Thats why in next few years we will see a lot of upgraded versions of radars already inducted..And on te top of the list is SWORDFISH.. There were some talks of acquiring X-Band Radars (with range of >4500 Km. for a ~6 inch wide object ) for this purpose , but haven't heard about this in quite some time..*



angeldemon_007 said:


> *The guy was talking BS* thats why i talked like that...I know their is a radar named Medium Power Radar 'MPR' developed by DRDO but Medium power radar is also a general term...



*Thanks for your compliments.. You are the first one in PDF who has said something so kind to me..*


----------



## Kinetic

^^^ You are correct Jha.






kingdurgaking said:


> I guess the MPR is AESA only because ... almost all radars developed nowerdays as requested by IAF, navy or Army should be AESA... there is no sense for LRDE to work in a radar that is not AESA because others are not technologically advanced and wouldnt serve the purpose for what it is being developed..
> 
> Yeah MPR doesnt say nothing it is AESA or PESA.. but make sense only if it is AESA


 
Bro we do not need to go through argument that MPR is an AESA. Read the news. It mentioned the MPR is an AESA with over 300 km range for small targets.


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## sudhir007

Jaguars might face delays for new engines | idrw.org

With Rolls Royce refusing to respond to Request for Proposal (RFP) on re-engineering Indian air force&#8217;s fleet of Jaguar aircrafts , Honey well seems to be lone vendor interested in re-engineering Jaguar aircrafts .

Indian air force had selected Roll Royce Mk.821 engines and Honey well&#8217;s F125IN engines and had send out Request for Proposal (RFP) to both companies to Re-engineer Jaguar with more higher thrust engines since its current Rolls Royce supplied MK.811 engines suffered from lower thrust issues due to India&#8217;s hot and Dry climate which resulted into poor performance of the aircrafts under certain condition.

Rolls Royce have not yet clarified of the reason behind them not responding to the Request for Proposal (RFP) issued by the Indian air force ,but sources believe that Honey well&#8217;s F125IN engines which is considered better engine with better thrust had fared well when they were integrated with Jaguar airframe .

Both Companies have successfully integrated their respected engines into Jaguar airframe and had shown it performance to the observers from Indian air force officials who had visited their complex, since Rolls Royce is not responding and only Honeywell left in the race, Indian air force may re-issues RFP to other engine manufactures or with permission from MOD might go ahead with Honey well&#8217;s F125IN engines.

Expert believe that this may delay whole process of Re-engineering of Jaguar engines and might also see the same fate which Mig-27 suffered when Russia&#8217;s proposal to upgrade Mig-27 with Al-31F engines was not considered ,due to which Indian air force is considering putting 50 % of its mig-27 fleet into storage by 2015 .


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ FFS!!!! THE HONEYWELL IS BETTER- MORE THRUST, MORE RELIABLE, MORE MODERN, WHAT MORE CAN THEY DO? BUT BECAUSE THE LOSER THREW A TANTRUM AND PULLED OUT THE WHOLE FLEET HAS TO SUFFER WHILST THE BS GOES ON. these ridiculous rules are exploited at are mention to IMPROVE India's procurement policy just makes it worse!! The MoD need to get some aremed forces officers into their ranks instead of useless pencil pushers they have now!!


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#28304;&#21160;&#21147;

&#36335;&#36807;&#12290;


----------



## marcos98

*All roadblocks cleared for India&#8217;s 10 C-17s*







> New Delhi: The deal to buy 10 C-17 Globemaster-III aircraft from Boeing of the US is a step closer to being clinched. The finance ministry, after initial objections, has sanctioned the money for the acquisition.


full article:
http://www.financialexpress.com/news/Decks-cleared-for%E2%80%935-8-bn-C-17-Globemaster-deal/781863/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingofkings

&#20013;&#22269;&#28304;&#21160;&#21147;;1705262 said:


> &#36335;&#36807;&#12290;


 
&#26377;&#19968;&#20010;&#23433;&#20840;&#30340;&#26053;&#31243;


----------



## udiptoghsh

INDIAN AIRFORCE IN 2020(as predicted by me...with few ongoin expansion,modernization,upgradation and decommisioning of many aircrafts)
the total nuber of aircrafts that will be fully operation are around 2388
THE AIRCRAFTS ARE AS FOLLOWS:
1.TRAINERS (ADVANCED JET TRAINER OR BAE HAWKS 200,HAL INTERMEDIATE JET TRAINER 250,SURYA KIRAN 80)TOTAL---530 TRAINERS
2.HAL FGFA----80(BY 2020)
3.SUKHOI SU 30MKI----280
4.MMRCA----150
5.HAL TEJAS----150
6.MIG 29(UPGRADED)----50
7.MIRAGE 2000H(UPGRADED)----60
8.SEPECAT JAGUAR(UPGRADED)----40
9.MEDIUM COMBAT AIRCRAFT----50
10.AN-32----35
11.IL 76/78----30
12.MEDIUM TRANSPORT AIRCRAFT----25
13.C 130 J HERCULES----10
14.GLOBEMASTER----10
15.HAWKER SIDDLEY----50
16.HAL DHRUV HELICOPTER(UPGRADED)----130
17.MIL MI 17----50
18.MIL MI 17V5----50
19.HAL LIGHT COMBAT HELICOPTER----70
20.HAL LIGHT OBSERVATION HELICOPTER----40
21.MIL MI 35----25
22.MIL MI 26----3
23.ATTACK HELICOPTERS BOUGHT FROM OTHER COUNTRIES----40
24.UAV'S----400
25.AWECS----30
SO THE TOTAL COMES TO--------*2388* AIRCRAFTS FULLY EFFECTIVE AND READY TO USE.


----------



## Abingdonboy

marcos98 said:


> *All roadblocks cleared for India&#8217;s 10 C-17s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full article:
> Decks cleared for $5.8-bn C-17 Globemaster deal


 
Good to know that, for whatever reason, the pencil pushers at the FM have pulled their finger's out. If only they could have seen the light a bit sooner AKA -A330 MRTT!


25 (10 + option for 15 more which are likely to happen) C-17s here we come!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

udiptoghsh said:


> INDIAN AIRFORCE IN 2020(as predicted by me...with few ongoin expansion,modernization,upgradation and decommisioning of many aircrafts)
> the total nuber of aircrafts that will be fully operation are around 2388
> THE AIRCRAFTS ARE AS FOLLOWS:
> 1.TRAINERS (ADVANCED JET TRAINER OR BAE HAWKS 200,HAL INTERMEDIATE JET TRAINER 250,SURYA KIRAN 80)TOTAL---530 TRAINERS
> 2.HAL FGFA----80(BY 2020)
> 3.SUKHOI SU 30MKI----280
> 4.MMRCA----150
> 5.HAL TEJAS----150
> 6.MIG 29(UPGRADED)----50
> 7.MIRAGE 2000H(UPGRADED)----60
> 8.SEPECAT JAGUAR(UPGRADED)----40
> 9.MEDIUM COMBAT AIRCRAFT----50
> 10.AN-32----35
> 11.IL 76/78----30
> 12.MEDIUM TRANSPORT AIRCRAFT----25
> 13.C 130 J HERCULES----10
> 14.GLOBEMASTER----10
> 15.*HAWKER SIDDLEY*----50
> 16.HAL DHRUV HELICOPTER(UPGRADED)----130
> 17.MIL MI 17----50
> 18.MIL MI 17V5----50
> 19.HAL LIGHT COMBAT HELICOPTER----70
> 20.HAL LIGHT OBSERVATION HELICOPTER----40
> 21.MIL MI 35----25
> 22.MIL MI 26----3
> 23.ATTACK HELICOPTERS BOUGHT FROM OTHER COUNTRIES----40
> 24.UAV'S----400
> 25.AWECS----30
> SO THE TOTAL COMES TO--------*2388* AIRCRAFTS FULLY EFFECTIVE AND READY TO USE.


 
you figures seem to be very inconsistent and inaccurate. In some cases you have widely overestimated (FGFA I don't think IAF will be operating anywhere near 80 FGFA by 2020, if we're lucky maybe 1 SQD of PAK-FA by this time. Also I don't know about 150 TEJAS, as. It is 2011, it wont get FOC until mid 2012 so 150 in less than 8 years? I can't see it) and in some cases widely underestimated (Mil 17V5 with first batch being delivered _*sometime*_ this year of the total 80 ordered and a further option for 50 already exercised I'd expect ALL of this order to be in the IAF well before 2020. And by 2020 the IAF to start testing/fielding its replacement. Also the C-130j 10 I don't know where you got this figure, 6 more ontop of the 6 already ordered is the option which is likely to be exercised so 10? ).

There are more but it would take too long to go through the entire thing point by point. I would just say it's too early to start guessing.


----------



## udiptoghsh

Abingdonboy said:


> you figures seem to be very inconsistent and inaccurate. In some cases you have widely overestimated (FGFA I don't think IAF will be operating anywhere near 80 FGFA by 2020, if we're lucky maybe 1 SQD of PAK-FA by this time. Also I don't know about 150 TEJAS, as. It is 2011, it wont get FOC until mid 2012 so 150 in less than 8 years? I can't see it) and in some cases widely underestimated (Mil 17V5 with first batch being delivered _*sometime*_ this year of the total 80 ordered and a further option for 50 already exercised I'd expect ALL of this order to be in the IAF well before 2020. And by 2020 the IAF to start testing/fielding its replacement. Also the C-130j 10 I don't know where you got this figure, 6 more ontop of the 6 already ordered is the option which is likely to be exercised so 10? ).
> 
> There are more but it would take too long to go through the entire thing point by point. I would just say it's too early to start guessing.


 
yaa...may be ur rite with the hal fgfa numbers...i have really overestimated it....but with lca tejas..hal has already reported officially that they will be producing about 20 fighters every year..so it is well under consideration to produce 150..fighters by 2020...and about the mil mi 17V5 ..I ACTUALLY GAVE U THE NUMBERS WHICH WILL BE OPERATION READY BY 2020...and 10 c130 j cause...2 will b kept with hal for arming it with weaponeries..and with use of indeginiously made radars..which will actually make the 2 c130j..into a surveillance system as well...!!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

udiptoghsh said:


> yaa...may be ur rite with the hal fgfa numbers...i have really overestimated it....but with lca tejas..hal has already reported officially that they will be producing about 20 fighters every year..so it is well under consideration to produce 150..fighters by 2020...and about the mil mi 17V5 ..I ACTUALLY GAVE U THE NUMBERS WHICH WILL BE OPERATION READY BY 2020...and 10 c130 j cause...*2 will b kept with hal for arming it with weaponeries..and with use of indeginiously made radars..which will actually make the 2 c130j..into a surveillance system as well.*..!!!!


 Can u give sources to confirm? Are you saying HAL will modify to AC-130 standard? Are you aware there are end-user agreements on them? Sources please, I have never heard this before c


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Good to know that, for whatever reason, the pencil pushers at the FM have pulled their finger's out. If only they could have seen the light a bit sooner AKA -A330 MRTT!
> 
> 
> 25 (10 + option for 15 more which are likely to happen) C-17s here we come!!




The point is, that $580 millions per aircraft are not really cheap, especially when higher numbers are needed the most for IAF transport fleet, not more payload.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

sancho said:


> The point is, that $580 millions per aircraft are not really cheap, especially when higher numbers are needed the most for IAF transport fleet, not more payload.


 
But,Isn't American customer care services a lot better than Russia's(?).So we will receive help in maintaining them for a period of ten years which is very good,right?Also I read that the C-17 Globemasters have a better sortie rate than the Il-76MD that serve our Air transport fleet and the fact that it can land and takeoff on shorter runways is a boon for the Logistics department especially on the runways in Kashmir,Sikkim,Tripura and Arunaachal pradesh.Also as American engines are a bit more fuel efficient than the contemporary Russian ones on the Il-76MD,they will be light on the taxpayers' pockets too.


----------



## udiptoghsh

wait im helping u on that....actually im facing problem here to post the link...cause u have to have 5 post atleast to give a link...nd i joined today itself...but ill give the information for sure....!!


----------



## udiptoghsh

actually u can see it urself that india doesnt want to use the same surveillance system,radars,and many other softwares cause of communications interoperatability and security memorandum agreement(CISMOA)...THESE INFORMATION IS GIVEN IN WIKIPEDIA..WHICH IS SUPPOSEDLY OF ONE THE BEST SUCH SITES TO GIVE CORRECT INFORMATION...SHOCKED???????AND HENCE INDIA WILL ACTUALLY INTRODUCE ITS OWN MADE SURVEILLANCE SYSTEMS INTO THE AIRCRAFTS.....!!!nd wait ill also give u the link in some time...


----------



## udiptoghsh

Lockheed Martin C-130J Super Hercules - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## udiptoghsh

go through the "international orders" part care fully...rest of the page is of no use to ur query....!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

@UGhosh-Old news brother,BEL has already delivered communications equipments to Boeing IDS for it to be integrated into the Indian Poseidon.So BEL will supply these systems for integration on the C-17 Globemasters too.BTW welcome to Defence.Pk


----------



## SpArK

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/105753-bels-annnual-report.html


----------



## sancho

Bharadwaj said:


> But,Isn't American customer care services a lot better than Russia's(?).So we will receive help in maintaining them for a period of ten years which is very good,right?Also I read that the C-17 Globemasters have a better sortie rate than the Il-76MD that serve our Air transport fleet and the fact that it can land and takeoff on shorter runways


 
They have, but does it equal the 10 time higher cost and aren't there other alternatives that offers the same quality and customer care, but are cheaper as well (A400, C2, maybe even the AN 70)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## udiptoghsh

@bharadwaj---thanks bro for ur welcome...
and the reports i gathered was frm wikipedia...which always updates itself frequently.....and one of the most renouned sources...!!!so.............never mind..!!!!nd thanks fr ur valuable information....!!!!even i need to know things from u all..after all u all r my seniors in this blog...hehehehe...!!!!thumbs up!!!


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
I am with you man....they can increase the number of C130j but C17 is very expensive...I would prefer A400 over anything else.....also guys have heard anything new about C27j ?? IAF issued RFI for them and showed interest to buy around 16 of them...


----------



## udiptoghsh

@bharadwaj bhai.....par BEL toh indian company hai...Bharat Electronics Limited..!!!!
toh ab tak toh main wahi bol raha tha that the C130J SUPER HERCULES will b fitted with indian surveillance systems...softwares....!!!
TUM TOH GLOBEMASTER AUR POSEIDON KE BARE MEIN BOLE KI THEY R GOIN TO USE INDIAN MADE SURVEILLANCE...PAR ISKA MATLAB THORI HUA KI C130J SUPER HERCULES WILL NOT BE FITTED WITH INDIAN SURVEILLANCE..ND SOFTWARES....!!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

udiptoghsh said:


> go through the "international orders" part care fully...*rest of the page is of no use to ur query*....!!!!


 
I think you are wrong, another interesting point in the "international orders" section is the fact thar Isreal is planning to buy 9 more C-130s in the exact configuration as the IAF (onto of the ones they already operate) we know how good the Israelis are at tuning their birds so given they are already very experienced with the a/c the lack of CISMOA and LSA equipment on IAF C-130s may not be as stupid an action on behalf of MoD as first thought. Maybe MoD had/has something cooking with the Isralis all along?


----------



## osad3511

Permanent commission is granted after 4 years of service. The AEC is a significantly harder and longer course.


----------



## udiptoghsh

Abingdonboy said:


> I think you are wrong, another interesting point in the "international orders" section is the fact thar Isreal is planning to buy 9 more C-130s in the exact configuration as the IAF (onto of the ones they already operate) we know how good the Israelis are at tuning their birds so given they are already very experienced with the a/c the lack of CISMOA and LSA equipment on IAF C-130s may not be as stupid an action on behalf of MoD as first thought. Maybe MoD had/has something cooking with the Isralis all along?


 
@abindonboy......wat do u actually want to mean by the above quote....ur r damn confusing....."we know how good the Israelis are at tuning their birds so given they are already very experienced with the a/c the lack of CISMOA and LSA equipment on IAF C-130s may not be as stupid an action on behalf of MoD as first thought. Maybe MoD had/has something cooking with the Isralis all along?"[/QUOTE]specially explain this part...!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

udiptoghsh said:


> @abindonboy......wat do u actually want to mean by the above quote....ur r damn confusing....."we know how good the Israelis are at tuning their birds so given they are already very experienced with the a/c the lack of CISMOA and LSA equipment on IAF C-130s may not be as stupid an action on behalf of MoD as first thought. Maybe MoD had/has something cooking with the Isralis all along?"


specially explain this part...!!![/QUOTE]

What I mean is maybe IAF were ok with not signing the agreements because they knew they could get better tech from Israel to replace missing equipment. I don't think I was being unclear.


----------



## jha

What do you think those additions are..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tushar

^^^
Externally i don't think only a couple of changes are made....there should be an addition of in-flight refueling system...

I just hope these Mig29 doesn't take the place of Mig21 as flying coffin in the future....
MiG-29 is structurally flawed in that it has a tendency to develop cracks due to corrosion in the tail fin....some repair and preventive schemes are taken by IAF and i think its working because accidents are not being reported.....


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> What do you think those additions are..?


 
Interesting, at first I thought it could be an retractable refuelling probe, but then I checked the Mig 29K:











And that's obviously not the case, the other parts could be EWS sensors. Do you have more pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

sancho said:


> Interesting, at first I thought it could be an retractable refuelling probe, but then I checked the Mig 29K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's obviously not the case, the other parts could be EWS sensors. Do you have more pics?



Sadly no...This picture is also courtesy Russian Planes..
I think they can only be ECM stuff...Some sensors may be..However placement is interesting..Below the cockpit...


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> Sadly no...This picture is also courtesy Russian Planes..
> I think they can only be ECM stuff...Some sensors may be..However placement is interesting..Below the cockpit...


 
Yes, would be a strange location and the I can't remember seeing them on the first pictures from the other side.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Interesting, at first I thought it could be an retractable refuelling probe, but then I checked the Mig 29K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's obviously not the case, the other parts could be EWS sensors. Do you have more pics?


 
No, you are wrong, it is a a2a refuelling probe. yes the "K" probe is different but that is because the "K" was designed from the ground up with this function in mind whaeras the UPG of A/B Mig29s have to have the probe fitted around other systems as it was not originally desinged for it so hence the probes look different:

MIG 29 UPG REFULLING:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

IL-76MD going through Paint Job..


*BEFORE*






*Undergoing Painting*






*AFTER*






courtesy: BR and Russianplanes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tushar

Hey guys...this question might be asked earlier also but i still have to ask.....
Su30 mki will be equipped with Zukh AE or Ibris-E aesa ?? I heard LRDE was building Ibris-E with russian counterpart for fitting it onto Su30 mki but at most places it is said that Zukh AE will be fitted....My vote is on Ibris-E because from the features i have read about this radar, its close to AN/APG-77 with even higher range...


----------



## Indian-Devil

I also really wish if its Ibris-E AESA radar, But i read somewhere that power required by Ibris-E radar can not be full filled by current engines of SU-30 MKI. Moreover if its Zukh AE also then it will not be same as it was for Mig-35 as nose diameter is bigger for SU-30 MKI and it will be having more TR modules and hence range should be >= 200 - 225 Kms. But still Ibris -E is better than Zhuk- AE.


----------



## tushar

^^^
I heard Ibris has range of around 400 km....i mean i haven't heard any aesa with such a long range...


----------



## Abingdonboy

jha said:


> IL-76MD going through Paint Job..
> 
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Undergoing Painting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtesy: BR and Russianplanes


 Any more info about this process? How often do IAF planes go through this? Is it purely aesthetics or does it serve some practical purpose?


----------



## Dash

tushar said:


> ^^^
> I heard Ibris has range of around 400 km....i mean i haven't heard any aesa with such a long range...


 
But against what sized target is the question? Its max range will be around 200 Kms against 1m2 sized targets.


----------



## sancho

tushar said:


> Hey guys...this question might be asked earlier also but i still have to ask.....
> Su30 mki will be equipped with Zukh AE or Ibris-E aesa ?? I heard LRDE was building Ibris-E with russian counterpart for fitting it onto Su30 mki but at most places it is said that Zukh AE will be fitted....My vote is on Ibris-E because from the features i have read about this radar, its close to AN/APG-77 with even higher range...


 
The Irbis-E of the Su 35BM is not an AESA radar but a PESA, it is a further developed version of the BARS that the MKI already has. The radars on offer for the upgrade are Zhuk AE like you mentioned, but also an AESA upgrade of the BARS. By logic, the upgrade of BARS seems the best choice, because we already have nearly a decade experience with that radar and an upgrade could be more cost-effective. On the other side it is clear, that sooner or later the IN Mig 29K / KUBs will get Zhuk AE as well, that means getting a single radar for both forces would give logistical advantages too.
Another point could be important is, that Bars and Irbis-E were developed by Tikhomirov NIIP, just like the radars for Pak Fa / FGFA, which means they are highly capable and the future comitment of Russia is clear as well. Zhuk AE on the other side is developed by NIIR Phazotron and although they should be very capable as well, we heared about finacial problems during the upgrade negotioations of Mig 29SMT and possible delays in the Zhuk ME radar production. Russia will not buy more Mig 29s, except those Mig 29Ks as a stop gap till their new carriers with naval Pak Fa's will be ready. But India is already the biggest customer of Mig 29s with Zhuk ME radars, so the future potential might be dependent on our fundings and we all know that this a perfect situation for delays and later cost rises.
Both companies will offer a radar to IAF and only they can compare the capabilities of them and their developing companies, so lets wait and see what they decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tushar

> The Irbis-E of the Su 35BM is not an AESA radar but a PESA,


I read at some places that an aesa version is also being developed with the help of LRDE specifically for Su30....now there were also reports that India was developing aesa with Russia, so i think this might be it....?


----------



## sancho

tushar said:


> I read at some places that an aesa version is also being developed with the help of LRDE specifically for Su30....now there were also reports that India was developing aesa with Russia, so i think this might be it....?


 
I guess it could be a radar for the FGFA, because the same company that made BARS and Irbis E, is developing the NG radar as well, but let me put it this way. We know LRDE wasn't able to develop the MMR for Tejas alone, so what help could they really offer to the Russian ?


----------



## Kinetic

sancho said:


> The Irbis-E of the Su 35BM is not an AESA radar but a PESA, it is a further developed version of the BARS that the MKI already has. The radars on offer for the upgrade are Zhuk AE like you mentioned, but also an AESA upgrade of the BARS. By logic, the upgrade of BARS seems the best choice, because we already have nearly a decade experience with that radar and an upgrade could be more cost-effective. On the other side it is clear, that sooner or later the IN Mig 29K / KUBs will get Zhuk AE as well, that means getting a single radar for both forces would give logistical advantages too.
> Another point could be important is, that Bars and Irbis-E were developed by Tikhomirov NIIP, just like the radars for Pak Fa / FGFA, which means they are highly capable and the future comitment of Russia is clear as well. Zhuk AE on the other side is developed by NIIR Phazotron and although they should be very capable as well, we heared about finacial problems during the upgrade negotioations of Mig 29SMT and possible delays in the Zhuk ME radar production. Russia will not buy more Mig 29s, except those Mig 29Ks as a stop gap till their new carriers with naval Pak Fa's will be ready. But India is already the biggest customer of Mig 29s with Zhuk ME radars, so the future potential might be dependent on our fundings and we all know that this a perfect situation for delays and later cost rises.
> Both companies will offer a radar to IAF and only they can compare the capabilities of them and their developing companies, so lets wait and see what they decide.


 
Sancho, considering all the advantages of MKI I think IAF should seriously concentrate on a good AESA and reduction of RCS for MKI. El/M-2052 is good, though I think there is some problem regarding its export but it will be solved soon. Or a joint development with Russians or Israel or larger version of Tejas AESA under development etc but these will take time so I wish India push had for Elta 2052. RCS reduction may include some minor aerodynamic changes and sharp edges etc with new RAM coating. These two along with next generations of long range BVR/WVR missiles and Brahmos will be devastating.


----------



## tushar

> El/M-2052 is good, though I think there is some problem regarding its export but it will be solved soon.


Yes 2052 is best suited....but i doubt about those banned reports because actually India's name was never mentioned in official reports....only some news agencies reported it....


----------



## tushar

> We know LRDE wasn't able to develop the MMR for Tejas alone, so what help could they really offer to the Russian ?


Common man....you cannot say like this....by this way you will atart questioning every other project...The biggest jokes will be, ADA is not able to fully induct a 3++ gen fighter LCA, forget about 5th gen fighter...Simialry, DRDO has not been able to make a Rustam-1, forget about AURA....


----------



## Abingdonboy

Is it just me, or in recent times (1-2 years) have there been less Mig-21 crashes?(note _less _still some) Is this due to the majority being upgraded to Bison? The clearing up of the spares issues? Better training i.e Hawk training a/c added to ease transition? They are used less and mothballed?


or am I completely wrong and they are still crashing at the same rate?


----------



## sancho

Kinetic said:


> Sancho, considering all the advantages of MKI I think IAF should seriously concentrate on a good AESA and reduction of RCS for MKI. El/M-2052 is good, though I think there is some problem regarding its export but it will be solved soon. Or a joint development with Russians or Israel or larger version of Tejas AESA under development etc but these will take time so I wish India push had for Elta 2052. RCS reduction may include some minor aerodynamic changes and sharp edges etc with new RAM coating. These two along with next generations of long range BVR/WVR missiles and Brahmos will be devastating.



AESA is less important imo then RCS reductions, because the BARS radar is still one of the most capable radars around and I don't think the US will allow their techs in Russian fighters, they even denied it of Swedish and Indian fighters. So we have to look at which Russian radar is better and what solutions we have to reduce the RCS. 




tushar said:


> Common man....you cannot say like this....by this way you will atart questioning every other project...The biggest jokes will be, ADA is not able to fully induct a 3++ gen fighter LCA, forget about 5th gen fighter...Simialry, DRDO has not been able to make a Rustam-1, forget about AURA....


 
No, I question those projects that could have been done in a better way and that are aimed on indigenous proud only.




Abingdonboy said:


> Is it just me, or in recent times (1-2 years) have there been less Mig-21 crashes?(note _less _still some) Is this due to the majority being upgraded to Bison? The clearing up of the spares issues? Better training i.e Hawk training a/c added to ease transition? They are used less and mothballed?
> 
> 
> or am I completely wrong and they are still crashing at the same rate?


 

The main reason should be, that except of the Bisons all older Mig 21s will be phased out now and the less of them fly, the less crashes. I don't think that the Bison upgrade itself makes the fighters more reliable, because we saw them crashing as well, but the age of the fighters and techs should be a big problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Very rare vid of IJT development, we definitely need more of these!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

At least when it's reliable and mature enough!


----------



## sudhir007

Mausam to tie up with the Indian Air Force | idrw.org







Since Shahid Kapoor plays an Air-Force officer in the film, the marketing of Mausam will include a tie-up with the Indian Air Force in a big way. The strategy is still being worked out and the announcement will be made soon. The film, written and directed by Pankaj Kapur and produced by Sheetal Talwar and Sunil Lulla, marks Pankaj Kapurs debut as a director. It will be the first time that Shahid Kapoor will be acting in a film which also has his father acting in it (he has a brief part). Mausam has been shot in London, Edinburgh, Switzerland and India and is slated to release on July 22.


----------



## luckyyy

why every aitforce pilot like to have mustaches !!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know of the status of the Israeli SPYDER system in IAF service?
SPYDER - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Are there plans for more than initial 18? 18 seems a very small number for Indian armed forces, where are they based/needed for such a small number? It must be filling such a small niche. 

+ What IAF base are they stationed?


----------



## 1000VA

Upgraded Mig-29UPG test flight


----------



## sancho

Interesting pics of the UAE Mirage 2000-9s that now also joint the strike attacks in Libya with an A2G missile by MBDA:



















> 3) One of the most interesting thing of the last weeks is that UAE AF has joined the bombing campaign in Libya along with the other partners involved in the air strikes (US with drones and SEAD assets, Denmark, Norway, Belgium, Italy, UK, France and Canada) even if the news has not been made public yet. The following pictures were taken on May 1, 2011, at 14.06Z by Antonio Di Franco, from his home, located a few kilometres to the south east of Sigonella airbase. The images show two UAE Air Force Mirage 2000s carrying a Damocles targeting pod and an MBDA PGM-500 500lbs guided bomb (&#8220;Hakim&#8221 along with two MICA air-to-air missiles.



IAF already stated that they observe the campain in Libya and this might be interesting for their Mirage 2000 upgrade as well.


----------



## Abingdonboy

I have a question on the recent C-130 induction into the IAF. As the C-130 is a totally new platform which employs the door-jump system as opposed to what IA/IAF/IN Airborne are trained on- AN-32 ramp jumps, are ALL of the Indian armed forces going to have to re-qualify on the C-130? That is 15,000+ people and with only 1 C-130 as of now that is A LOT of training sorties. Has this been thought through?


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> I have a question on the recent C-130 induction into the IAF. As the C-130 is a totally new platform which employs the door-jump system as opposed to what IA/IAF/IN Airborne are trained on- AN-32 ramp jumps, are ALL of the Indian armed forces going to have to re-qualify on the C-130? That is 15,000+ people and with only 1 C-130 as of now that is A LOT of training sorties. Has this been thought through?


 
I don't know the training rules in this regard, but keep in mind that we only bought 6 x C130 and that they are mainly meant for special ops, because of the lack of transport vehicles during the mumbay attacks. The AN 32 will remanin important for paratroopers, till they will be replaced by other aircrafts, including MTA.


----------



## marcos98

*German Anti-Tank Missile Tested for India*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


> The trials are being conducted to sway the Indian army to buy the weapon -- it would be the first export order for PARS 3LR and only the second customer for the weapon



full article:
German Anti-Tank Missile Tested for India


----------



## The HBS Guy

MZUBAIR said:


> The only solution of issue is wt Kashmiri demands.
> And they demand freedom from Indian Army.


 
What if we change the demands of even the handful of such Kashmiris?

First they demanded going for Pakistan.
Now they demand independence. 

Next stop, autonomy? 

I'll wait and watch another 25-30 years.


----------



## jha

The HBS Guy said:


> What if we change the demands of even the handful of such Kashmiris?
> 
> First they demanded going for Pakistan.
> Now they demand independence.
> 
> Next stop, autonomy?
> 
> I'll wait and watch another 25-30 years.


 
Thats a too long time...students from Muzaffarabad will be studying in IIT-Madras by then..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know if all 272+ SU-30MKI in IAF service are to be UPG to carry the Brahmos? As the link suggests:
IAF to upgrade SU-30 fighter aircraft - Economic Times
And will all SU-30MKI to be built from 2012 on be UPG to the same standard and able to carry Brahmos? As well as HMDS (TopSight) and UPG avionics? As I believe the artcke is only talking about the first batch of "K" (1996-2002)?

+ where does "SUPER" MKI fit in? Is this the standard all MKI are to be UPG to? And by when?


----------



## mastaan

jha said:


> Thats a too long time...students from Muzaffarabad will be studying in IIT-Madras by then..


 
Don't call me a racist... But, that's IIT-M you talked about... I have an objection to this... Cuz, for getting into IIT-M, someone there has to grow brains enough to crack JEE... Damn, I still get nightmares of opening those green, yellow and white papers... 

On a little serious note, i don't think that our politicians have a colonial mindset or are so stupid to even think about that mistake of wanting to add a colony either side of the border (not that it is possible)... I am jolly happy with my life man!


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kingdurgaking

looks cool... our LCH has more missiles and more bomb configuration ahead of the competitor


----------



## jha

kingdurgaking said:


> looks cool... our LCH missiles ahead of the competitor


 
Another point is the weight.. Even though LCH is larger , it is very lightweight when compared..
Maybe they are using extra armor or, ..?


----------



## kingdurgaking

jha said:


> Another point is the weight.. Even though LCH is larger , it is very lightweight when compared..
> Maybe they are using extra armor or, ..?


 
when in Air you have taken the rotor of the Helis.... even if you have tough armor it will crash for no use...

Secondly such heavy helis will have problem in flying in cold high places... our LCH will surely have edge over them in those places


----------



## kingdurgaking

so what is the MBDA missile we are procuring for air 2 surface and air 2 air??


----------



## jha

kingdurgaking said:


> when in Air you have taken the rotor of the Helis.... even if you have tough armor it will crash for no use...
> 
> Secondly such heavy helis will have problem in flying in cold high places... our LCH will surely have edge over them in those places


 
Performance wise LCH should be ahead ... But we will never know which one is better...


----------



## sudhir007

Combat attack helicopters: Rivals in the air | idrw.org

China and India have in past decade started focusing on the Combat attack helicopters in a very serious way and both armies want to have large fleet of attack helicopters in their strike corps&#8217; .while Indian air force has been operating Mi-24 Hind for last two decades, china on the other hand did not have any dedicated attack helicopters in their fleet.

Development of Attack helicopter in both the countries begun recently, while china had the head start but in terms of Development and research both seems to be in par with each other, while India had operational experience of operating a attack helicopter, success and experienced gained in research and development of Dhruv Advance light Helicopters by HAL has translated in to faster development of Light combat Helicopter (LCH) nick named Tiger bird by the media.

While China for the last two decade tried to acquire Mi-24 Hind twice from then Soviet Union but failed due to fears in Moscow of china making illegal copies of it ,they even failed to acquire latest Russian Ka-50 attack helicopter ,which Moscow refused due to same fears of china making illegal copies of it , with Russian doors shut, Chinese Aerospace industry had to turn to its own local agencies for development of attack helicopter ,in mean time china was able to arm their utility helicopters with rocket pods and missiles but it was more of stop measure by Chinese and real development of Chinese attack was taken by Changhe Aircraft Industries Corporation (CAIC) and the end result was WZ-10 which had its first flight way back in 2003 .



*ISSUES*

While both platforms struggled with their own issues, HAL&#8217;s LCH suffered due to its overweight, but with years of experience in development of ALH, HAL was able to overcome with initial set back it suffered with LCH, but Chinese which had first flight of WZ-10 way back in 2003 still are having problems particularly in the area of survivability during crashes. and are having problems to hit production of their helicopter.

*Engines*

WZ-10 project also suffered due to non-availability of engines for the helicopter, Chinese had to experiment with three different engines for WZ-10, and one been Russian developed Klimov VK-2500 turboshaft engine that powers Mil Mi-17s sold to China , second been Ukrainian Motor-Sich TV3-117 that powers Mil Mi-28 and even Pratt & Whitney developed PT6C-67C for their civilian variant ,its rumoured that Ukrainians are helping Chinese develop their own engine for the platform but still now all their prototypes are been powered by different foreign engines .

LCH while on other hand will have the same reliable HAL and Turbomeca developed Shakti turboshaft engine which also powers HAL developed Dhruv ALH, while LCH weights half in comparison to Chinese WZ-10 (5.5 ton compared to LCH&#8217;s 2.5 ton) in its current form houses a more powerful engine and is able to carry same payload of weapons, which is quite a remarkable achievement for a much lighter attack helicopter.

*Designs*

While Chinese in their quest for development of attack helicopters and their failures to acquire one from a foreign vendor lead to sort of arrangement with South African company Denel which developed AH-2 Rooivalk , Chinese wanted to acquire one of the sample from Denel , with possibility of a joint venture ,Chinese were given detailed inspection of a Rooivalk , but Chinese request for one Rooivalk for evaluation purpose lead to suspicion in Denel , which later on denied Chinese any more access to the project and the sample helicopter , but as usual Chinese WZ-10 has a strong resembles to the Rooivalk.

LCH design is based on ALH but fuselage had to be optimized for stealth and needed more changes in flight controls, the hydraulics and the fuel system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

LCH is really an achievement....can anyone tell me when is the flight of second prototype will take place ??


----------



## sancho

kingdurgaking said:


> looks cool... our LCH has more missiles and more bomb configuration ahead of the competitor


 
Both have 4 hardpoints, so I doubt it will carry more weapons.




jha said:


> Another point is the weight.. Even though LCH is larger , it is very lightweight when compared..
> Maybe they are using extra armor or, ..?


 
More likely is that we are using more composites, because that is always a major point in our developments.




kingdurgaking said:


> so what is the MBDA missile we are procuring for air 2 surface and air 2 air??


 
At least the prototypes shows MBDA mistral missiles for A2A and unguided rocket pods for A2G, while the latest news of PARS 3 is still unclear about which helicopter they aim for.


----------



## kingdurgaking

sancho said:


> Both have 4 hardpoints, so I doubt it will carry more weapons.


 
Yeah but useful load is double .. we can always put more hardpoints and increase it by strengthening the hardpoint boom... we can still configure to carry 2 more hardpoints... possibility there... but necessity is not there.. Light attack is in best form.. is it not possible to carry 12 helina?? by creating a special launcher of 6 helina??


----------



## sancho

kingdurgaking said:


> Yeah but useful load is double .. we can always put more hardpoints and increase it by strengthening the hardpoint boom... we can still configure to carry 2 more hardpoints... possibility there... but necessity is not there.. Light attack is in best form.. is it not possible to carry 12 helina?? by creating a special launcher of 6 helina??


 
That means that each hardpoint might have a higher weight limit, possibly for heavier weapons, but I doubt that the wings that the prototypes has carries much more load. However it always depends on which weapon, 12 Helina is much, not sure about that.


----------



## kingdurgaking

sancho said:


> That means that each hardpoint might have a higher weight limit, possibly for heavier weapons, but I doubt that the wings that the prototypes has carries much more load. However it always depends on which weapon, 12 Helina is much, not sure about that.


 
True we have to see Proto type -2 .. it will tell what will be carried and what will be not...

For launchers some thing like this







but in some stealth box would be good...

Lets assume one helina weight is 50Kg... 6 helina + the launcher be 600 Kg.. so 2 such launchers... 1200 kg.. still it has place for more than 1.5 tonne... should be good ...especially in desert


----------



## RPK

*First batch of Indian Air Force An-32s upgraded in Ukraine leaves for India*

*http://www.interfax.com.ua/eng/eco/69900/*

12:56

Ukraine has sent a first batch of An-32 light transport aircraft to India following their upgrading at facilities of the Ukrainian defense and industrial complex under an order from the Indian Air Force.

Ukrspecexport state-run company told Interfax-Ukraine that first five ungraded planes have left for Kanpur (North India) from India. It is expected that the planes will arrive to India in 5-6 days.

Equipment to develop aircraft repair facilities in India was also shipped along with the aircraft.

"The contract is being realized according to schedule. India highly appreciates the quality of the work done by Ukrainian companies and new flying characteristics of upgraded An-32 aircraft," the company told Interfax-Ukraine.

By late 2011 another ten An-32 aircraft will be delivered to the customer, the company said.

The acceptance document for the first batch was signed by India on May 18.

The contract, worth some $400 million, involves repairing and modernizing 103 An-32 aircraft of Indian Air Force. It was signed in July 2009 between the Indian Air Force and Spectechnoexport, which won a respective tender announced in December 2007. Ukraine's Antonov Plant and Civil Aviation Plant 410 are executing the contract.

According to the contract, 40 airplanes are to be modernized in Ukraine and the rest of aircraft at the BRD-1 aviation plant of the Indian Air Force in Kanpur (North India).

As a part of the upgrade, the Indian aircraft will be fitted with around 25 types of modern equipment made in Ukraine and other countries. The equipment increases flight safety.

The upgraded An-32 will be able to land according to the ICAO category II approach. Fuel consumption and the mass of the empty upgraded aircraft will be lower compared to the basic model.

In addition, in line with a three-year contract worth $110 million signed in December 2009 by OJSC Motor Sich (Zaporizhia) and the Indian Air Force, the AI-20 engines of the Indian An-32s are to be upgraded.


----------



## Black Widow

kingdurgaking said:


> looks cool... our LCH has more missiles and more bomb configuration ahead of the competitor


 
Don't get confused... 

LCH is made keeping High Altitude in mind.. It is made light so that It can work better at high altitude.. The Loading capacity of LCH will be same or LESSER than counterparts... If you want to run helo at high altitude, you need ur machine to be lightly loaded....


----------



## kingdurgaking

Black Widow said:


> Don't get confused...
> 
> LCH is made keeping High Altitude in mind.. It is made light so that It can work better at high altitude.. The Loading capacity of LCH will be same or LESSER than counterparts... If you want to run helo at high altitude, you need ur machine to be lightly loaded....


 
Yeah thats right in higher altitude it would be less .. In those place what can the counterparts carry?.. i am just telling under similar conditions.. we will have more useful payload...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Some details about the *Medium Power Radar (MPR)* that will be inducted into the IAF on Friday.....


*This is a 4D AESA radar. Not sure about the range but it might be 300 km. IAF named the MPR 'Arudhra'! 4D means it will be capable of finding direction, range, height and velocity. This radar incorporates advanced Active Array technology & Digital Beam Forming. Initially 8 radars will be inducted by the IAF.*


Congrats DRDO.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## kingdurgaking

Kinetic said:


> Some details about the *Medium Power Radar (MPR)* that will be inducted into the IAF on Friday.....
> 
> 
> *This is a 4D AESA radar. Not sure about the range but it might be 300 km. IAF named the MPR 'Arudhra'! 4D means it will be capable of finding direction, range, height and velocity. This radar incorporates advanced Active Array technology & Digital Beam Forming. Initially 8 radars will be inducted by the IAF.*
> 
> 
> Congrats DRDO.


 
Seriously too good ... 

First it is an AESA ... which has given us the expertise...
secondly if the range is true.. it is an awesome one... from Gujarat with this range the adversaries strategic assests in south east will come under scanner.. 
thirdly 4D ... this will be an awesome work...

If possible can you tell what is the maximum dimension that exist in the world.. is there any 5D and above radars?

Hoping we will get a miniaturized version for our LCA and AMCA very soon

you have any source for the above claim?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

WOW! Good for IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

kingdurgaking said:


> Seriously too good ...
> 
> First it is an AESA ... which has given us the expertise...
> secondly if the range is true.. it is an awesome one... from Gujarat with this range the adversaries strategic assests in south east will come under scanner..
> thirdly 4D ... this will be an awesome work...
> 
> If possible can you tell what is the maximum dimension that exist in the world.. is there any 5D and above radars?
> 
> Hoping we will get a miniaturized version for our LCA and AMCA very soon
> 
> you have any source for the above claim?


 
We are making AESA since long time, I remember Installation of AESA radar near Mumbai a couple of year ago.... Nice to know that IAF is showing trust on DRDO (unlike Army). The new thing I learn here is 4D radar.. 

If some one has more data on 4D and 5D please come up and let us know .... Aesa for fighter craft is real challenge, let see if |DRDO overcome it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

kingdurgaking said:


> Seriously too good ...
> 
> First it is an AESA ... which has given us the expertise...
> secondly if the range is true.. it is an awesome one... from Gujarat with this range the adversaries strategic assests in south east will come under scanner..
> thirdly 4D ... this will be an awesome work...
> 
> If possible can you tell what is the maximum dimension that exist in the world.. is there any 5D and above radars?
> 
> Hoping we will get a miniaturized version for our LCA and AMCA very soon
> 
> you have any source for the above claim?


 
Thanks dude. This is not the first AESA developed by DRDO. They have developed many AESA so far. But the interesting notations are *advanced AESA, Digital Beam Forming and 4D. *

I think this is the first 4D radar from DRDO. Don't know if there is any 5D radar but DRDO developing an AESA for Tejas.


----------



## kingdurgaking

Kinetic said:


> I think this is the first 4D radar from DRDO. Don't know if there is any 5D radar but DRDO developing an AESA for Tejas.


 
Yeah but they are trying to take International help for Tejas... Not sure where they are facing problem.. I heard they already developed(or did only research?) for GaN modules... They already must be having algorithm ... so where are they lacking?


----------



## Firemaster

kingdurgaking said:


> Yeah but they are trying to take International help for Tejas... Not sure where they are facing problem.. I heard they already developed(or did only research?) for GaN modules... They already must be having algorithm ... so where are they lacking?


 
Algorithm cant be problem because of highly professional skills of Indian IT and computer industry(VLSI design& signal processing).
only lack is an advanced chip foundries . There is only one GAETEC


yet another lack may be miniaturizing the radar for nose cone (remember Tejas is a small aircraft)

and power supply to AESA is to be adjusted in few KW range.


----------



## RPK

Defunct Humanity: New fighters were shown for Indian general


After last China's supportive gestures towards Pakistan, Russia is demonstratively standing alongside India. The second PAK FA prototype was showed in Gromov' center (Zhukovsky, Moscow region) for Indian AF commander Pradip Vasant Naik reports ARMS-TASS. UAC and Sukhoi chief M. Pogosyan personally took part in this meeting too. The cooperation in joint FGFA development has started in October 2007, in Dec 2010 the joint agreement was contracted between HAL and Sukhoi. Pogosyan said he believes joint civilian aviation programs will be coming after last military and transport aviation ventures maturing between two countries. Modernized MiG-29UPG was shown to the Indian delegation too. As was explained in other ARMS-TASS story MiG-29UPG, prepared for Indian AF will be maximally unified with MiG-29K\KUB by avionics and radar. However the airframe will be closer remember MiG-29SMT modification, since the old Indian MiG-29 airframe cannot be transformed in one MiG-29K/KUB.


----------



## RPK

*India to Do $2 Bn Deal for Jaguar Engines from Single Vendor*
D A I J I W O R L D


By Gulshan Luthra

New Delhi, June 13 (IANS) The Indian Air Force (IAF) has decided to acquire new engines for its battle-hardy Jaguar fighter aircraft from a single manufacturer in what is estimated to be a $2 billion deal.

IAF's Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal P V Naik told India Strategic defence magazine (..:: India Strategic ::.. Home Page: The authoritative monthly on Defence and Strategic Affairs.) in an interview that the Jaguars needed urgent upgrades. Since there was still considerable life left in the airframes and systems, it was necessary to go ahead with the process as fast as possible.

IAF had actually issued a Request for Proposals (RfP), or tender, in November 2010 to Rolls-Royce, which had provided the Adour 102 engines when the aircraft were acquired beginning 1978 from the then British Aircraft Corporation (BAC), and the US Honeywell, which says it has offered to supply "more powerful engines at competitive rates."

Rolls-Royce however opted out recently, and faced with the single vendor situation, the Ministry of Defence cancelled the RfP.

Air Chief Marshal Naik said that the government had now decided to process the case on the "single vendor" basis keeping in view what is available, and most suited, and negotiate with the selected manufacturer.

IAF has nearly 125 twin-engine Jaguars, dubbed as Deep Penetration Strike Aircraft (DPSA) for ground attack role, when the deal was initially signed. The aircraft can carry nuclear weapons.

Jaguars were built for the Royal and French air forces. But today, most of them are operated by the IAF and the Royal Air Force of Oman. Indian aeronautical engineers also added overwing pylons on the aircraft to carry French Matra missiles and this innovation was adopted also by other air forces.

Upgrades of the IAF Jaguars would also include modernisation of avionics, sensors for night operations, and integration of helmet mounted sights for the pilots.

The deal for new engines, 250-plus, inclusive of spares, should be worth more than $ 2 billion.

Rolls-Royce had offered Adour 821, an upgraded version of Adour 811 engines fitted on IAF's Hawk advanced trainer jets, while Honeywell said it would supply the "lighter and more powerful" F 125 IN, at present installed on Taiwan's indigenous defence fighter.

Operationally, IAF deployed the Jaguars in the 1999 Kargil War to destroy fortified positions set up by intruding Pakistani troops on the Indian side of the border high in the mountains. In coordination with IAF Mirage 2000, they dropped both dumb and laser guided bombs but inside Indian territory.

The UK Royal Air Force (RAF) used the Jaguars to attack the Iraqi troops in the 1991 Gulf War.


----------



## 2012

Deleted

Reason:Wrong Thread


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Abingdonboy

1000VA said:


> Upgraded Mig-29UPG test flight








Any idea when the Thales HMDS is to be integrated on the IAF Mig29 UPG? Ah all i've seen is the old Russian helmets used in test flights of UPG Mig29 so far. and any ideas on induction into IAF?


----------



## luckyyy

the yellow portion on top of MIG-29 is added for addtional fual , and will have adverse effect on the agility of the fighter..


----------



## marcos98

*Pilatus PC-7 Mk-II may be IAF's choice for $1bn trainer aircraft deal *






> The Swiss Pilatus PC-7 Trainer aircraft may turn out to be the aircraft of choice for the Indian Air Force (IAF) in its global tender for basic trainer aircraft. According to reports, two other models, the Korean Aerospace KT-1 and the Hawker-Beechcraft T-6C Texan-II make up the final short list of three aircraft out of the six models which participated in flight trials last year.



domain-b.com : Pilatus PC-7 Mk-II may be IAF's choice for $1bn trainer aircraft deal


----------



## tvsram1992

luckyyy said:


> the yellow portion on top of MIG-29 is added for addtional fual , and will have adverse effect on the agility of the fighter..


 
How come it effect the agility? The design is still conventional and it doesnt effect the lift.


----------



## Abingdonboy

luckyyy said:


> the yellow portion on top of MIG-29 is added for addtional fual , and will have adverse effect on the agility of the fighter..


 
I would say the added drag caused by the hump is negligible and the extra benefit of added internal fuel far out ways the minimal aerodynamic issues arising from it.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

@Abingdonboy-The Last C130J Super Herc for the Indian Air Force(KC 3806) undergoing testing at Marietta.Notice the A2A refuelling probe 




Compared to the latest of C130J's with the Indian Air Force,i.e KC 3803/4 which do not have them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The upgraded An-32's of the IAF in Ukraine.[All these photos are from May,2011]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Strategic considerations played no part whatsoever in India&#8217;s down-selection of the EADS Eurofighter and the Dassault Rafale for its lucrative medium multirole combat fighter aircraft (MMRCA) competition. So argues Ashley J. Tellis of the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace in a fascinating analysis that runs counter to many other assessments of the Indian decision, which beggared American belief for its rejection of the two US entrants in spite of the increasingly close ties between Washington and New Delhi.

I argued in an earlier Diplomat post that the Indians had down-selected two aircraft from an initial field of six back in April by feeding both their technical evaluation of the contenders and the country&#8217;s political priorities into their decision matrix. That&#8217;s wrong, Tellis says: the technical evaluation alone informed India&#8217;s decision to green-light the two European aircraft at the expense of Boeing, Lockheed Martin and the other hopefuls.

Tellis may well be right, and his account of India&#8217;s technical evaluation process is both detailed and convincing. India is a country with a &#8216;fetish about process,&#8217; he observes, and this obsession &#8211; perhaps regrettably &#8211; allowed the air force to make a purely technical judgement that wasn&#8217;t influenced in any way by budgetary sense, international politics past or present, or even by the overall range of missions that the aircraft could handle. They picked the two speediest, most manoeuvrable planes, and that was all there was to it.

Perhaps India&#8217;s decision-makers really have become blinkered to all non-technical considerations when it comes to military procurement. But there would be two surprising implications to this, if it were true.

The first is that the Indian defence establishment &#8211; which has a shabby procurement record, strewn with cases of graft and with car-crash programmes where the fetish about process was nowhere to be found &#8211; would have to have cleaned up its act to an extraordinary degree in order to have run the MMRCA competition along purely technical lines.

Such a conversion isn&#8217;t entirely implausible. *A.K. Antony, the Indian defence minister, is well known for his anti-corruption zeal, and the corruption scandals that continue to plague the government may have convinced those concerned that the big-ticket MMRCA deal, with all the scrutiny it would attract, needed to be whiter than white. *The thing is, this wasn&#8217;t Antony&#8217;s call. In late April, the Indian media reported that Antony delivered a speech to senior army and air force officers &#8211; the same men who made their technical selection of the Eurofighter and Rafale &#8211; in which he appealed to them not to succumb to corrupt practices. Unless Antony was preaching to the converted, he knows what many suspect: that the reform of Indian procurement is far from complete, and that the technical evaluation conducted by some officers tends to improve given the right financial encouragement.

The second is that it would show how little the West understands its new, and most important, Asian ally. US President Barack Obama, French President Nicolas Sarkozy and British Prime Minister David Cameron all made personal sales calls to New Delhi in the run-up to the MMRCA decision to lobby for their countries&#8217; entrants (and for other contracts besides) &#8211; trips that were completely pointless if India is in fact impervious to this kind of pressure. The US Ambassador to India, Timothy J. Roemer, who quit when the rejection of the two US aircraft was announced, must have had dreadful intelligence on the country he was working in, if he thought the value of US-Indian strategic ties would count in what was a strictly technical contest. But this, too, is not totally implausible. *Potential buyers often say one thing and mean another, while salesmen might hear only what they want to hear.
*
Yet if Tellis&#8217;s reading of the MMRCA contest is correct, then this programme is a rarity &#8211; a museum piece &#8211; in its exclusion of non-technical factors. Personal contacts, lobbying and special favours are the lifeblood of big business and international politics, and this is doubly so in the world of defence, whose wheels are habitually greased either by financial or strategic interests. If Antony truly has freed India&#8217;s procurement processes from these iniquities, then he has done an even better job of cleaning up his country&#8217;s defence sector than people give him credit for. 

India&#8217;s Fighter Fetish | Flashpoints


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bharadwaj said:


> @Abingdonboy-The Last C130J Super Herc for the Indian Air Force(KC 3806) undergoing testing at Marietta.Notice the A2A refuelling probe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the latest of C130J's with the Indian Air Force,i.e KC 3803/4 which do not have them.



Is the first pic taken in India? And any idea about the EO pod that should be attached aswell?

+ thanks for posting anyway mate!


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

^^^The first Pic is from Marietta,US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know if the "Vipers" SQD that operates the IAF's C-130Js are given extra,specialised, training to fulfil the planes' role as SOF tactical transports? as I assume certain skills will need to be honked for such tasks of SF observation/extraction in hostile territory behind enemy lines.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hi guys I have a question- I found this RFI for *MIG-23* spares for IAF on their site:
Tenders India, The Indian Government Tenders Information System

But I'm sure the Mig-23 was retired many years ago- why the need for spares??


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Hi guys I have a question- I found this RFI for *MIG-23* spares for IAF on their site:
> Tenders India, The Indian Government Tenders Information System
> 
> But I'm sure the Mig-23 was retired many years ago- why the need for spares??


 
Some are used as trainers in Mig 27 squads.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Hi guys I have a question- I found this RFI for *MIG-23* spares for IAF on their site:
> Tenders India, The Indian Government Tenders Information System
> 
> But I'm sure the Mig-23 was retired many years ago- why the need for spares??


 
Just to clarify: there never was a MiG-27 trainer. The MiG-23 trainers were common trainers for both the MiG-23 and MiG-27s. The IAF still operates the MiG-23 trainers. This pertains to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

Bharadwaj said:


> The upgraded An-32's of the IAF in Ukraine.[All these photos are from May,2011]


 
what it that thing in the side of front section like fish gills


----------



## Abingdonboy

sathya said:


> what it that thing in the side of front section like fish gills


 
I believe it's a bubble window for good visibility.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Pictures of all the IAF C130J's!
First IAF C130J(KC 3801)-Notice the EO pod 




Second IAF C130J(KC 3802)




Third IAF C130J(KC 3803)




Fourth(KC 3804)




Fifth(KC 3805)




Sixth(KC 3806)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The legendary MiG 25 RB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The newest HAL Dhruv(Mark-3).........Looks Gorgeous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Firstly, thanks so much for these great pics, truly appreciated- wish there were many more members who could contribute as much in these terms as you do. But just wondering about the last pic of Dhruv Mk.3- I thought one od the improvements of Mk.3 was he addition of an EO pod? Can't seems to see one fitted in the pic. Anyways good find and rare to see a Dhruv in IAF service with Grey paitjob. Thanks a lot mate!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Firstly, thanks so much for these great pics, truly appreciated- wish there were many more members who could contribute as much in these terms as you do. But just wondering about the last pic of Dhruv Mk.3- I thought one od the improvements of Mk.3 was he addition of an EO pod? Can't seems to see one fitted in the pic. Anyways good find and rare to see a Dhruv in IAF service with Grey paitjob. Thanks a lot mate!!


 
Ref, the underlined; one explanation could be that this is the utility version of the Dhruv airframe. The EO pod will only show up on the WSI version. I am only attempting to logically speculate, I don't have any conclusive evidence.


----------



## Abingdonboy

It's possible but I'm not convinced:



> The Mk. 3 variants are powered by Shakti turboshaft engines developed by HAL and Turbomeca. The helicopter underwent high-altitude trials in 2009. &#8220;The Mk. 3 sports a new electronic warfare suite, advanced laser warning systems, missile warning systems and *electro-optical pods*. It has a new-generation vibration-control system in place along with the glass cockpit. It also has an automatic chaff-and-flare dispenser,&#8221; the official says.


HAL To Deliver More Dhruv Mk. 3 Helicopters | AVIATION WEEK


----------



## angeldemon_007

> The Mk. 3 variants are powered by Shakti turboshaft engines developed by HAL and Turbomeca. The helicopter underwent high-altitude trials in 2009. &#8220;The Mk. 3 sports a new electronic warfare suite, advanced laser warning systems, missile warning systems and electro-optical pods. It has a new-generation vibration-control system in place along with the glass cockpit. It also has an automatic chaff-and-flare dispenser,&#8221; the official says.


Thats really good


----------



## jha

Bharadwaj said:


> The legendary MiG 25 RB.


 

hahahaha..This did cause Furor in neighborhood..
These are now retired imo..


----------



## SQ8

Quick Question..
Why is it that the IAF operates the large Mi-8/17 fleet??
Keeping a few for SAR/General duties makes sense, but their capabilities would suggest that a larger part of that force be in the IA..
Supplementing and eventually replacing all the older Allouette derivatives.
Since it seems logical that a large portion of the Mi-8/17 fleet would be operating in support of the Army. Therefore is it not simpler in terms of tactical command ease that the Battlefield airlift capability be handed over the Army so they are responsible for its use?
The An-32 fleet will still provide tactical airlift, but the hop, skip and jump work for the army goes to the army.

??


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Santro said:


> Quick Question..
> Why is it that the IAF operates the large Mi-8/17 fleet??
> Keeping a few for SAR/General duties makes sense, but their capabilities would suggest that a larger part of that force be in the IA..
> Supplementing and eventually replacing all the older Allouette derivatives.
> Since it seems logical that a large portion of the Mi-8/17 fleet would be operating in support of the Army. Therefore is it not simpler in terms of tactical command ease that the Battlefield airlift capability be handed over the Army so they are responsible for its use?
> The An-32 fleet will still provide tactical airlift, but the hop, skip and jump work for the army goes to the army.
> 
> ??


 
Entirely agreed. It has to do with "turf issues". Which have changed some what over the years, but not enough!
Many years ago, the IN decided to set up a Fleet Air Arm. In the face of some real strong opposition. Luckily for the IN, the IAF knew squat about operating Carriers, so they got their wings, to keep it short and simple.
This just has to do with the idea of "if it has wings, its gotta be ours". Luckily, that philosophy is on its way outta the window.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Santro said:


> Quick Question..
> Why is it that the IAF operates the large Mi-8/17 fleet??
> Keeping a few for SAR/General duties makes sense, but their capabilities would suggest that a larger part of that force be in the IA..
> Supplementing and eventually replacing all the older Allouette derivatives.
> Since it seems logical that a large portion of the Mi-8/17 fleet would be operating in support of the Army. Therefore is it not simpler in terms of tactical command ease that the Battlefield airlift capability be handed over the Army so they are responsible for its use?
> The An-32 fleet will still provide tactical airlift, but the hop, skip and jump work for the army goes to the army.
> 
> ??


 I agree with your remarks. But I suppose in the past it was how it came about and since India didn't have the resources to buy bigger helos for IA in the past they remained with IAF. Now India has plenty of $$$ you can see plenty of bigger and better helos entering IA such as Dhruv +WSI and LCH both in large numbers. IA has started to recognise need for expansion of IA aviation corps and is working towards it, a dedicated IA Special Operations Aviation Regiment (SOAR) has been sanctioned. There is even reports that IA my get dedicated CN-27/C-130j and Apache/Chinook (irrespective of IAF orders).


----------



## angeldemon_007

> There is even reports that IA my get dedicated CN-27/C-130j and Apache/Chinook (irrespective of IAF orders).


I heard about transport aircraft but Apache/Chinook, when this happened ??


----------



## BRICS

*Here is a e-magazine of everything u need to know about Indian Army's Aviation plans.......*


http://www.spslandforces.net/ebook/19012011.pdf


----------



## sancho

Capt.Popeye said:


> Entirely agreed. It has to do with "turf issues". Which have changed some what over the years, but not enough!
> Many years ago, the IN decided to set up a Fleet Air Arm. In the face of some real strong opposition. Luckily for the IN, the IAF knew squat about operating Carriers, so they got their wings, to keep it short and simple.
> This just has to do with the idea of "if it has wings, its gotta be ours". Luckily, that philosophy is on its way outta the window.


 
But there is a big difference in IN air arm and the transport helicopters in IAF isn't it? IN has smaller utility helicopters, just like IAF, or IA and in addition to that decicated naval helicopters to be used on their vessels, IAF in this case would be not useful. IF IA and IN now would get dedicated transport helicopter as well, for land based operations, the logistic in terms of spares and maintaince would be split and more complitcated than it is now.
I am for air wings in IA and IN, if they need aircrafts to do specific roles/missions, like the fire support of ground troops with Dhruv WSI, or LCH, or the ASW helicopters on IN and would even add the maritime attack role of IAF fighters to IN, but the transport role as a whole should be centered with IAF.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sancho said:


> But there is a big difference in IN air arm and the transport helicopters in IAF isn't it? IN has smaller utility helicopters, just like IAF, or IA and in addition to that decicated naval helicopters to be used on their vessels, IAF in this case would be not useful. IF IA and IN now would get dedicated transport helicopter as well, for land based operations, the logistic in terms of spares and maintaince would be split and more complitcated than it is now.
> I am for air wings in IA and IN, if they need aircrafts to do specific roles/missions, like the fire support of ground troops with Dhruv WSI, or LCH, or the ASW helicopters on IN and would even add the maritime attack role of IAF fighters to IN, but the transport role as a whole should be centered with IAF.


 
I wrote earlier about a more basic divergence that existed (and still exists to some extent) about philosophies between the three services, rather than the specifics. For many years that was the continual tug-of-war between the IAF and IN regarding an Air Element (not just helicopters). The IAF had no leg to stand on, regarding carrier-borne aircraft; but when it came to MR aircraft, the IAF (successfully) resisted IN control of those assets for many years. Simply because they were land-based. The IAF did not even want the IN to have air-bases ashore of its own for its aircraft arguing that Dabolim was sufficient for hosting the Vikrant's air-wing when Vikrant was not on operational status. Even the first Helicopters embarked on the Vikrant for "Planeguard duties" were 2 IAF Sikorsky choppers flown by IAF pilots. The IN stuck its neck out and slowly wore down the IAF resistance. A point of note, the Alouette III (later Chetak) helicopters were evaluated and selected by the IN for ship-board use; the IAF wisened up and later accepted them, thus starting the longest running saga of helicopters in India and probably else where.

The MR and LR-ASW requrements of the IN were not even understood by the IAF who were content to operate some ancient B-24 Liberators and reconditioned L-1049 Super Connies (retired from Air India) under "Maritime Air Operations". While the IN (not so silently) suffered through all that. Induction of the Il-38s and Tu-142s broke the glass ceiling for the IN once and for all, and they came out of the clutches of the IAF.

So far as the IA is concerned, the beginnings of the IA's aviation wing began with the Auster AOPs of the Artillery. Unfortunately the men at the helm of the IA in those times had no other vision of aircraft in the Army. So the Chetaks and Cheetahs just substituted for the AOPs. After Viet Nam, the Generals woke up to the accessory value of air power which needed to be _*organic*_ to the Army. However the IAF managed to bamboozle successive MoD Mandarins and Ministers that they had all that was needed. Even then there was some constant disagreements on how efficacious the IAF could be in providing CAS to the Army, and the possible lack of the desired synergy. But that got overlooked or papered over.

Now moving on, there is a need for all concerned (IAF and IA) to understand that Air-power (esp in CAS) has to be organic to the Army's capabilities. And Air-power in this context does not only mean weapon-equipped helicopters or air craft but *also* Airborne transport capability. And never mind anybodys protestations, these two capabilities must be incoporated in to the IAs forces. At the most, fixed wing air-assets as *Santro* has opined in his post (to which I initially responded) can remain with the IAF. But to keep tactical CAS and Air-Lift (rotary wing) assets divorced from the IA is sheer stupidity. *Santro* also (very correctly) opines that let the SAR helicopters remain with the IAF. To that, I will add the VIP communication choppers as well. But that is it.
So far as as logistical and maintenance facilities in the IN and IA are concerned, they have fully matured and capable organisations of their own to manage their own resorces and assets. So even that argument does not hold any water. Todays helicopter gunships are pretty much to be used as an armored spearhead ( a tank) than as some dog-fighting fighter. How many fighter jocks understand the intricacies of Armored Warfare? There is a basic difference there.

Otherwise the churlishly idiotic mind-set of *"if it has wings (and flies), its gotta be ours (AirForces)"; *will be be perpetuated _ad-infinitum_.
The PA in contrast, has been foresighted enough to keep its Rotary-Winged air-assets; gunships and transports under its own wing, thus creating a more organic (and potentially more potent) force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sathya

Raytheon awarded $23 mln contract to modernise IAF
India AirForce Raytheon Paris Air Show 
Posted On: Jun 23, 2011 

A file photo.
LE BOURGET, PARIS (PTI): US defence major Raytheon on Wednesday bagged a USD 23 million contract to modernise India's military air traffic management systems which will make IAF air bases capable of handling all types of modern transport and combat jets round-the-clock.

The contract has been awarded to Raytheon by Tata Power Strategic Electronic Systems to provide automated air traffic management systems to the Indian Air Force.

The Tata Power Strategic Electronic Systems is the main contractor of the project. The contract is part of the IAF's Modernisation of Airfield Infrastructure (MAFI) project.

MAFI is being undertaken to make all IAF air bases capable of handling all types of modern transport and fighter aircraft at all times.

Raytheon officials said under the first phase of the programme, 30 airbases across the country will be upgraded to make them capable of handling all types of modern transport and combat jets at all times.

Raytheon Network Centric Systems (NCS) will supply a variant of its globally deployed AutoTrac family of air traffic management systems under the project to make the air traffic systems of the best in the world, Raytheon officials said.

"Raytheon's AutoTrac system will provide the IAF a modern automated systems backbone that will allow for easy and rapid incorporation of new tools and functionality as they become available," said Andy Zogg, vice president, Raytheon NCS Command and Control Systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Its not just the Assault Helo's.. the Mi-35's and any future procurement of Helicopters that are bought keeping the Army's need in Mind, should stay with the Army.
Now, when it comes to fixed wing assets.. its better they stay with the IAF. In a word.. Airbases.
The IAF "owns" them, it should therefore have complete control of assets based there. 
Just as the USAF operates AC-130's which are primarily a ground support asset.. as are the A-10's.
but due to the composite nature of strike groups.. ala the Indian strike groups. Co-ordination is extremely high.
However, these assets are still tasked by the Force commander and "attached" to that particular land force.
The same seems to be the idea behind the IBG's of India. However, the helo assets are used more frequently.. and should be under low level IA commanders. Where the tasking order does not have to be issued to them via the IAF representative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vibs

Santro said:


> Its not just the Assault Helo's.. the Mi-35's and any future procurement of Helicopters that are bought keeping the Army's need in Mind, should stay with the Army.
> Now, when it comes to fixed wing assets.. its better they stay with the IAF. *In a word.. Airbases.
> The IAF "owns" them*, it should therefore have complete control of assets based there.
> Just as the USAF operates AC-130's which are primarily a ground support asset.. as are the A-10's.
> but due to the composite nature of strike groups.. ala the Indian strike groups. Co-ordination is extremely high.
> However, these assets are still tasked by the Force commander and "attached" to that particular land force.
> The same seems to be the idea behind the IBG's of India. However, the helo assets are used more frequently.. and should be under low level IA commanders. Where the tasking order does not have to be issued to them via the IAF representative.


 
Good point on the bases being owned by IAF. But Indian Naval aircraft should ideally be treated separately. The IAF can suitably serve the needs of land based operations. However Naval operations are a whole different ball game. With aircraft carriers coming into play as well, there may be a need for a delineation.
As far as helo's are concerned, squadron's under commanding officers of the IA seems to be the ideal solution. Attack helos are like flying armored regiments. Under control of the IA,there will be better co-ordination between helos and ground forces and more effective operations.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Its not just the Assault Helo's.. the Mi-35's and any future procurement of Helicopters that are bought keeping the Army's need in Mind, should stay with the Army.


No you are absolutely right. IAF wanted the monopoly thats why IA never had these assets. IA aviation wing demanded this 3-4 times earlier but because of IAF they couldn't succeed but now IA has made it clear that they want these assets. It is because of this reason that all new tenders have more choppers for army aviation wing. Dhruv (number not conformed but around 150, 60-70 alone in WSI role), 114 LCH and out of 384 LUH, 259 are for IA. There are reports that IA will be placing order for heavy lift helicopters and some are saying heavy attack chopper also.



> ow, when it comes to fixed wing assets.. its better they stay with the IAF.


I agree with you but IA has made it clear that they will be purchasing fixed wing aircrafts of the line of C130j or C27j. They won't be purchasing very heavy lift aircraft like C17.

According to me IA aviation wing must induct more and more helicopters so as to increase mobility in far flung areas especially in North East Region.


----------



## sathya

what happened to jagjinatt 







jaginatt report plz


----------



## SQ8

angeldemon_007 said:


> No you are absolutely right. IAF wanted the monopoly thats why IA never had these assets. IA aviation wing demanded this 3-4 times earlier but because of IAF they couldn't succeed but now IA has made it clear that they want these assets. It is because of this reason that all new tenders have more choppers for army aviation wing. Dhruv (number not conformed but around 150, 60-70 alone in WSI role), 114 LCH and out of 384 LUH, 259 are for IA. There are reports that IA will be placing order for heavy lift helicopters and some are saying heavy attack chopper also.
> 
> 
> I agree with you but IA has made it clear that they will be purchasing fixed wing aircrafts of the line of C130j or C27j. They won't be purchasing very heavy lift aircraft like C17.
> 
> According to me IA aviation wing must induct more and more helicopters so as to increase mobility in far flung areas especially in North East Region.


 
Question is.. Buy induction, do you buy another 100 or so medium lift choppers in addition to the ones the IAF already operates??
Knowing that that most if not all of the IAF's chopper fleet will fly in support of the IA.. is having 300+ medium lift choppers a requirement.. or inter service competition gone out of hand?

I still feel the IA should not directly operate the C-27's or the C-130's.
Leave the fixed wing with the IAF. Keep the IA aviation wing focused on assets that can move with its IBG's... Mi-8 and attack helo's can forward deploy and continue to more with IBG rear.. C-130's cannot. 
And let the IAF operate the "fixed" location assets.
Those extra C-27's and 130's can be operated by the IAF on a priority basis for the IA, perhaps with loadmasters from the IA.
But primarily tactical fixed wing airlift should remain an IAF asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Question is.. Buy induction, do you buy another 100 or so medium lift choppers in addition to the ones the IAF already operates??


The choppers ordered by IAF are separate. IA aviation wing will be placing separate orders for these helicopters and aircrafts.... 



> Knowing that that most if not all of the IAF's chopper fleet will fly in support of the IA.. is having 300+ medium lift choppers a requirement.. or inter service competition gone out of hand?


I could not understand your point completely. IAF wants that all air assets should be under its control and it has managed to do so but now IA has countered this by saying that however good the coordination is between the 2 services, the result won't still be comparable to what it will be when IA will start operating all kinds of choppers. They have managed to convinced MOD and a lot of money is assigned specifically for IA's aviation wing this time.



> I still feel the IA should not directly operate the C-27's or the C-130's.


I also agree the same but its not upto us. IA has shown interest and government is also supporting. I think most of the these fixed wing aircraft fleet will still be operated by IAF but IA aviation wing also be operating some aircrafts so as to ensure the mobility during first assault....
Considering the size of IA, IA aviation wing is very small. IA should be operating around 1000 choppers and steps are being taken and according to sources at-least 600-700 will be inducted by IA during this decade.


----------



## SQ8

angeldemon_007 said:


> The choppers ordered by IAF are separate. IA aviation wing will be placing separate orders for these helicopters and aircrafts....
> 
> 
> I could not understand your point completely. IAF wants that all air assets should be under its control and it has managed to do so but now IA has countered this by saying that however good the coordination is between the 2 services, the result won't still be comparable to what it will be when IA will start operating all kinds of choppers. They have managed to convinced MOD and a lot of money is assigned specifically for IA's aviation wing this time.
> 
> 
> I also agree the same but its not upto us. IA has shown interest and government is also supporting. I think most of the these fixed wing aircraft fleet will still be operated by IAF but IA aviation wing also be operating some aircrafts so as to ensure the mobility during first assault....
> Considering the size of IA, IA aviation wing is very small. IA should be operating around 1000 choppers and steps are being taken and according to sources at-least 600-700 will be inducted by IA during this decade.


 
A 1000 choppers??? 

even with an average of 300 of them in use all the time.. and each with an average capacity of 20 fully equipped troops.. thats 6000 troops that need to be transported every now and then?? even twenty choppers flying around in a assault group are easy prey for enemy forces.
I think that is too large a number.
The Soviets had 90 motor rifle divisions which would have used airborne assault capability... for which they operated on average 3500+ helos.
India on the other hand.. has not even half of that number.
Considering the North east, kashmir and the south.. the IA maximum airlift needs would be 350 medium helo's .. with attrition replacements.
Which is why the IAF should relinquish a large part of the mi-8 fleet to the IA directly.

With two airborne divisions.. the IAF can provide all the airlift needed.


----------



## Vibs

Santro said:


> A 1000 choppers???
> 
> even with an average of 300 of them in use all the time.. and each with an average capacity of 20 fully equipped troops.. thats 6000 troops that need to be transported every now and then?? even twenty choppers flying around in a assault group are easy prey for enemy forces.
> I think that is too large a number.
> Considering the North east, kashmir and the south.. the IA maximum airlift needs would be 450 helo's .. with attrition replacements.
> Which is why the IAF should relinquish a large part of the mi-8 fleet to the IA directly.
> 
> With two airborne divisions.. the IAF can provide all the airlift needed.


 
The IA is not looking at choppers for airlift alone.It wants these choppers to be in a tactical attack role along with ground formations. It's like a flying armored squadron.

As per the army&#8217;s plans for its aviation wing &#8212; mooted in 2007 and to be implemented over a 15-year period ending 2022 &#8212; the three strike corps would be beefed up with an aviation brigade comprising two squadrons of 12 attack helicopters each, apart from two squadrons with 15 choppers each for tactical battle reconnaissance and casualty evacuation, top army sources said.
Apart from the 1, 2 and 21 strike Corps, the army will also provide aviation brigades to each of its 10 pivot or defensive corps, but these would essentially be in the nature of tactical lift capabilities, with some offensive elements.
At present, the army relies on two squadrons of Mi-25 and Mi-35 attack helicopters and Mi-17 medium-lift choppers of the IAF for testing its transformational concepts.
Defence ministry officials, when asked about the army&#8217;s aviation plans, said the IAF would continue to play a &#8216;strategic&#8217; role while the army would acquire its air assets for a &#8216;tactical&#8217; role.
The army, obviously, wants to have &#8216;full command and control&#8217; over the &#8216;tactical&#8217; operations of air assets so that it could meet its rapid deployment needs and for combat air support.
The army is already looking at procuring 114 of the indigenously-developed light combat helicopter (LCH), which took to the skies for the first time in March 2010, and 64 of which IAF is buying.
This apart, the army is in the process of acquiring 133 light utility helicopters for $1.9 billion, along with the IAF&#8217;s 64 for $960 million, as part of a 197-chopper deal for which Eurocopter&#8217;s AS550-C3 Fennec and Russia&#8217;s Kamov Ka-226 are in the race. These would replace the 150 Cheetah and Chetak helicopters of 1970s vintage in the army aviation fleet which are extensively used for transportation in high-altitude areas, including the Siachen Glacier.


----------



## Markus

Both IA and IAF operating LCH sounds meaningless on a macro level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Vibs said:


> The IA is not looking at choppers for airlift alone.It wants these choppers to be in a tactical attack role along with ground formations. It's like a flying armored squadron.
> 
> As per the army&#8217;s plans for its aviation wing &#8212; mooted in 2007 and to be implemented over a 15-year period ending 2022 &#8212; the three strike corps would be beefed up with an aviation brigade comprising two squadrons of 12 attack helicopters each, apart from two squadrons with 15 choppers each for tactical battle reconnaissance and casualty evacuation, top army sources said.
> Apart from the 1, 2 and 21 strike Corps, the army will also provide aviation brigades to each of its 10 pivot or defensive corps, but these would essentially be in the nature of tactical lift capabilities, with some offensive elements.
> At present, the army relies on two squadrons of Mi-25 and Mi-35 attack helicopters and Mi-17 medium-lift choppers of the IAF for testing its transformational concepts.
> Defence ministry officials, when asked about the army&#8217;s aviation plans, said the IAF would continue to play a &#8216;strategic&#8217; role while the army would acquire its air assets for a &#8216;tactical&#8217; role.
> The army, obviously, wants to have &#8216;full command and control&#8217; over the &#8216;tactical&#8217; operations of air assets so that it could meet its rapid deployment needs and for combat air support.
> The army is already looking at procuring 114 of the indigenously-developed light combat helicopter (LCH), which took to the skies for the first time in March 2010, and 64 of which IAF is buying.
> This apart, the army is in the process of acquiring 133 light utility helicopters for $1.9 billion, along with the IAF&#8217;s 64 for $960 million, as part of a 197-chopper deal for which Eurocopter&#8217;s AS550-C3 Fennec and Russia&#8217;s Kamov Ka-226 are in the race. These would replace the 150 Cheetah and Chetak helicopters of 1970s vintage in the army aviation fleet which are extensively used for transportation in high-altitude areas, including the Siachen Glacier.


 
Still not sure how the IAF intends to use "tactical" craft like the Mi-25 strategically.
Apart from low level radar and C3I strikes ala desert storm..
These craft are best suited for tactical CAS. 

Even as a flying armored corps.. you wont have 50+ choppers flying close into a high threat area.. its duck shoot.
The Russian choppers have a speed advantage but that does not give them strategic usefulness.
Vertical envelopment may be a strategic move, but its still the IA's game.

Even with a 150 Dhruv and its derivatives.. the count should still come to 700 choppers at maximum.
with 800 machines between the IA and the IAF.
To me its just a replication of capabilities.. a sort of "He has one so I want one" philosophy.
If I may take a little more liberty.. both the IA and IAF have had the current prosperity India enjoy's go to their heads.
Perhaps it is best that the Bureaucrats take closer looks at their demands??
Back in the 50's to the 70's.. the Americans went gaga with their military spending due to an economic boom.. leading to severe repercussions later.
Whilst us Desi's are generally more sensible with spending.. having cash to spend can lead to getting more than what is required.

A 1000 choppers for a force that is moving more and more into the leaner meaner category.. sounds like overkill for the sake of overkill.
On the other hand.. the IN seems to be showing good restraint when it comes to expenditures and picking out its purchases well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vibs

Santro said:


> Still not sure how the IAF intends to use "tactical" craft like the Mi-25 strategically.
> Apart from low level radar and C3I strikes ala desert storm..
> These craft are best suited for tactical CAS.
> 
> Even as a flying armored corps.. you wont have 50+ choppers flying close into a high threat area.. its duck shoot.
> The Russian choppers have a speed advantage but that does not give them strategic usefulness.
> Vertical envelopment may be a strategic move, but its still the IA's game.
> 
> Even with a 150 Dhruv and its derivatives.. the count should still come to 700 choppers at maximum.
> with 800 machines between the IA and the IAF.
> To me its just a replication of capabilities.. a sort of "He has one so I want one" philosophy.
> If I may take a little more liberty.. both the IA and IAF have had the current prosperity India enjoy's go to their heads.
> Perhaps it is best that the Bureaucrats take closer looks at their demands??
> Back in the 50's to the 70's.. the Americans went gaga with their military spending due to an economic boom.. leading to severe repercussions later.
> Whilst us Desi's are generally more sensible with spending.. having cash to spend can lead to getting more than what is required.
> 
> A 1000 choppers for a force that is moving more and more into the leaner meaner category.. sounds like overkill for the sake of overkill.
> On the other hand.. the IN seems to be showing good restraint when it comes to expenditures and picking out its purchases well.



I believe it has more to do with the cold strike doctrine. As it is the practicality has been questioned due to infrastructure as well as inter-operability of the forces. Having 2 squadrons within the IA will allow it to take decisions and mobilize tactically. So the IA helos seem to be tuned for an offensive role. Infact the IA borrowed IAF helos to test it's strategies during the recently concluded Operation Vijayee Bhava.

IAF could hold the helo's in strategic bases near the front in case of a conventional war to provide support as and when called for. So it's more of a defensive/support role.


----------



## SQ8

Vibs said:


> I believe it has more to do with the cold strike doctrine. As it is the practicality has been questioned due to infrastructure as well as inter-operability of the forces. Having 2 squadrons within the IA will allow it to take decisions and mobilize tactically. So the IA helos seem to be tuned for an offensive role. Infact the IA borrowed IAF helos to test it's strategies during the recently concluded Operation Vijayee Bhava.
> 
> IAF could hold the helo's in strategic bases near the front in case of a conventional war to provide support as and when called for. So it's more of a defensive/support role.


 
Agreed on the role of the Helo's.. but then why the IAF operating them at all??
Cant these helo's be operated by the IA and based on FARP's?


----------



## Vibs

Santro said:


> Agreed on the role of the Helo's.. but then why the IAF operating them at all??
> Cant these helo's be operated by the IA and based on FARP's?


 
It again comes back to inter-operability. Where the army offense has an element of surprise,the entire operation including the role of attack helo's could be delegated to the armed forces. Incase of an open confrontation, the attack helo's need air support, else they are sitting ducks. At such a time, it would be next to impossible for an army to both plan a ground attack as well as co-ordinate with the IAF for air support for the helos. Under such situations, the IAF can best plan how to deploy it's own helo's and aircraft for support.
It all boils down to inter-operability of the forces and need of the situation.


----------



## jha

Santro said:


> Agreed on the role of the Helo's.. but then why the IAF operating them at all??
> Cant these helo's be operated by the IA and based on FARP's?


 
Its all turf war...IF IA starts operating a large fleet of aircrafts then IAF will have very little to do..
However IA and BSF are hell pressed to have their own aviation arm.. Next 5-6 years are very interesting..


----------



## sancho

Capt.Popeye said:


> ...but also Airborne transport capability. And never mind anybodys protestations, these two capabilities must be incoporated in to the IAs forces....



I think the question is not if the IA needs medium lift helicopters as well, but if these helicopters should be divereted completelly to the army air wing, instead of beein splitted between the forces?

There is no doubt about that the Mi 8/17 will be used during war times mainly for the IA needs, supporting their ground forces, but what about them in peace times? Does the IA need such a huge fleet then as well, or are the LUH/Dhruvs enough to fulfill the utility role? And if the Mi 8/17s will be splitted into 3 (IN for sure then wants it own fleet as well), who is in charge in peace time missions like humanitarian relif, during floods, or assisting BSF, or other forces against the naxalities today? Will IA provide their helicopters? Will it be more difficult to coordinate the helicopters of 2 different forces for these joint puroses?

In Germany for example the army air wing has the medium to heavy lift CH 53 helicopters, but only them! The air force just has smaller utility helicopters, mainly for their needs (just like IA has them now). The advantage is, in war time German army has full control on these transport helicopters, but they are still centered at a single force, so during peace time missions, you just have to deal with the army and they are in charge and coordinate the missions alone.
However, Germany and its forces are way smaller than India and Indian forces. Would it make sense to have a similar way in IA and IAF as well, or are these medium to heavy helicopters needed in addition to the fixed wing fleet, to fulfill IAF transport roles for all forces?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sancho said:


> I think the question is not if the IA needs medium lift helicopters as well, but if these helicopters should be divereted completelly to the army air wing, instead of beein splitted between the forces?
> 
> There is no doubt about that the Mi 8/17 will be used during war times mainly for the IA needs, supporting their ground forces, but what about them in peace times? Does the IA need such a huge fleet then as well, or are the LUH/Dhruvs enough to fulfill the utility role? And if the Mi 8/17s will be splitted into 3 (IN for sure then wants it own fleet as well), who is in charge in peace time missions like humanitarian relif, during floods, or assisting BSF, or other forces against the naxalities today? Will IA provide their helicopters? Will it be more difficult to coordinate the helicopters of 2 different forces for these joint puroses?
> 
> In Germany for example the army air wing has the medium to heavy lift CH 53 helicopters, but only them! The air force just has smaller utility helicopters, mainly for their needs (just like IA has them now). The advantage is, in war time German army has full control on these transport helicopters, but they are still centered at a single force, so during peace time missions, you just have to deal with the army and they are in charge and coordinate the missions alone.
> However, Germany and its forces are way smaller than India and Indian forces. Would it make sense to have a similar way in IA and IAF as well, or are these medium to heavy helicopters needed in addition to the fixed wing fleet, to fulfill IAF transport roles for all forces?


 
I can answer that in one sentence. Germany has a concept of a Combined Defence Forces (even if the forces exist separately); India does not.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

jha said:


> Its all turf war...IF IA starts operating a large fleet of aircrafts then IAF will have very little to do..
> However IA and BSF are hell pressed to have their own aviation arm.. Next 5-6 years are very interesting..


 
Who says so? The IAF has the fighters, bombers and transports to look after. That is enough to keep them very happily occupied.


----------



## Abingdonboy

For this interested in future and role of IA AAC check out this link:
http://www.spslandforces.net/ebook/19012011.pdf

I think one of the more interesting statements in the magazine is that the AAC has the MOST helicopters of the three services. Showing how much IAF has conceded.


----------



## Abingdonboy

If your interested in IAF history:

Indian Air Force Museum, Palam


----------



## SQ8

Vibs said:


> It again comes back to inter-operability. Where the army offense has an element of surprise,the entire operation including the role of attack helo's could be delegated to the armed forces. Incase of an open confrontation, the attack helo's need air support, else they are sitting ducks. At such a time, it would be next to impossible for an army to both plan a ground attack as well as co-ordinate with the IAF for air support for the helos. Under such situations,* the IAF can best plan how to deploy it's own helo's and aircraft for support.*
> It all boils down to inter-operability of the forces and need of the situation.


 
IS that not counter-productive??
IAF planning on its own on how to support the IA??
Is the IAF going to be micromanaging the IA??
Such a structure will lead to a high friendly fire rate..
Since the IAF will do what it wants to do, regardless of what the IA wants.
Its silly to say the least.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can I just ask why the sudden interest from you Santro? It seems that you are intent on criticising India and forcing people to praise Pakistan and the PA aviation structure. No matter what answer you are provided with you do not seem satisfied- yes, okay, IA/IAF aviation structure leaves much to be desired but so what? IA has plans to improve dramatically in the next 5-10 years. Read my post (#1431) and visit link it will answer all your questions.


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Santro said:


> IS that not counter-productive??
> IAF planning on its own on how to support the IA??
> Is the IAF going to be micromanaging the IA??
> Such a structure will lead to a high friendly fire rate..
> Since the IAF will do what it wants to do, regardless of what the IA wants.
> Its silly to say the least.


 
Actually according to the practical experiences of Indian Generals in erstwhile conflicts , they 've found it to be more effective in determining feasibility of air operations , and the most effective way to use ariel assets is left to the IAF rather than the IA . 

Due to the very issue you pointed out , IA ( the army branch ) getting precedence over other branches and deciding for them ....several of our previous conflicts had inefficient battle management .

Excerpt from 1965 war between India-Pakistan , post battle analysis of flaws in strategy


> t was found later that only 14% of India's frontline ammunition had been fired and India still held twice the number of tanks than Pakistan did. By this time, the Pakistani Army itself had used close to 80% of its ammunition.
> 
> Air Chief Marshall (retd) Lal points to the lack of coordination between the IAF and the Indian army. Neither side revealed its battle plans to the other.The battle plans drafted by the Ministry of Defence and General Chaudhari, did not specify a role for the Indian Air Force in the order of battle. This attitude of Gen. Chaudhari was referred to by ACM Lal as the "Supremo Syndrome", a patronizing attitude sometimes attributed to the Indian army towards the other branches of the Indian Military.



Such an approach has been discarded quite a while back by our military Thinktanks...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Abingdonboy said:


> Can I just ask why the sudden interest from you Santro? It seems that you are intent on criticising India and forcing people to praise Pakistan and the PA aviation structure. No matter what answer you are provided with you do not seem satisfied- yes, okay, IA/IAF aviation structure leaves much to be desired but so what? IA has plans to improve dramatically in the next 5-10 years. Read my post (#1431) and visit link it will answer all your questions.


 
Your insecurity blinds your judgement.
I could say the same about you, thankfully Id rather not pass demented comments like you.
Even the last iota of respect I had for you as a contributing member just got flushed out.


As for people I actually found the discussion productive with.
UG..
What i meant to point out is that whosoever commands the IBG should have say over CAS sorties.
However, it does not imply that the Fast jets too come under IA "bullying".
Rather that the Slower air assets aka helo's should come under the IA entirely. Instead of having a tasking order issued through the IBG comd.
Then relayed to the IAF, who then decide which asset to send and what to do.
The flow of information should be IBG comd->helo base .. end.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*IAF to get 5th generation fighter planes*

ALLAHABAD: The induction of 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) will enhance the capability of the Indian Air Force which will be procuring the 5th generation fighters by 2017 and by 2027. The country will then have 42 to 45 squadrons as compared to present 34 squadrons, said Chief of Air Staff, Indian Air force, Air Chief Marshal Pradeep Vasant Naik. He was speaking to the media here on Tuesday. 

The Air Chief Marshal said the IAF would be continuing with its non-offensive role in the Naxal operations. On the question of the proposed post of Chief of Defence Staff (CDS), Naik said he was not opposed to the post of CDS, but its pros and cons should be looked into and we should see why it is needed and what kind of model will it be based on. 

On the issue of proposal of IAF taking control of Hindustan Aeronautical Limited, the Chief Marshal said the IAF will not take over the setup but has proposed deputing an officer of the rank of Air Marshal to supervise the operations and enhance the efficiency of HAL. 

About conferring the rank of honorary Group Captain on cricketer Sachin Tendulkar, Naik said the Little Master is an icon for the youth. 

"The regional and global geopolitical dynamics are changing rapidly and this calls for greater vigil and preparation by the defence forces to neutralise a variety of security challenges," Naik said. The IAF is alive to the changing threat scenario and is fast emerging as a strategic aerospace force, capable of addressing our security concerns, he added. "Our response mechanisms are being upgraded constantly, through the induction of cutting-edge technologies and training of our personnel. I would like to assure the nation that the Indian Air Force is ever-ready to meet any challenge that may come our way," the Air Chief said. 

Praising the role of the Central Air Command (CAC), Naik said, "CAC is an important bastion of the IAF and is in a state of continuous action. The command is home to some of our most vital strategic assets and has a force-blend capable of achieving any given objectives. The induction of AWACS, AAR and some of the latest aircraft and responsibility has significantly enhanced our capabilities." He also complimented all personnel working at various units under CAC for the excellent work they are doing in service of the nation. 

IAF to get 5th generation fighter planes - The Times of India


----------



## Black Widow

what the hell, he should say something which we don't know...


----------



## anathema

If somebody has full video then please do post it ----


----------



## RPK

Defunct Humanity: Mi-28N in hi-res pics


----------



## RPK

Defunct Humanity: Serial Ka-52 helos pics


----------



## RPK




----------



## sudhir007

The story of an extraordinary sortie | idrw.org






You&#8217;ve heard of people chasing the monsoon. How about hurtling after a solar eclipse at two-and-a-half times the speed of sound? In 1995, Sumit Mukerji, then commander of the MiG 25 squadron in Bareilly, did just that. At 80,000 feet above the earth. In almost-space.

Air Marshal Mukerji, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Southern Air Command (SAC), who retired on Thursday after a career spanning nearly 40 years in the IAF, shared the story of the Big Flight of October 24, 1995, with City Express.

&#8220;It was part of an experiment for the solar observatory. We had to check the corona and the gases around the sun at that moment of time. We also had to photograph the eclipse with special cameras,&#8221; he said. The MiG 25 &#8216;Foxbat&#8217; is one of the rare fighters that can soar to such stupefying heights and maintain Mach 3 speeds.

&#8220;A regular airliner flies in the troposphere, at heights of 30,000 feet to 35,000 feet. Some may go even up to 40,000 feet. We had to do it in the stratosphere, as the sky is clearer there. No water vapour, no dust particles to block your vision,&#8221; recalled Mukerji, chosen for the job because he was commanding the MiG 25 squadron then and because of his rich flying experience.

Accompanied by co-pilot Wing Commander Y S Babu, Mukerji took off from Bareilly at noon. The extraordinary sortie was to be above Neemkhatana, near Agra, along the central axis of the total solar eclipse. Eighty-thousand feet above the earth, there is no such thing as a blue sky.

&#8220;It was pitch black and the stars were visible. We had the camera on, and we could see the sun gradually getting reduced in size. They were tracking the eclipse from the ground too. But they could see it only for 40 seconds. But because we were flying along with the sun, we saw it for all of one-and-a-half minutes,&#8221; Mukerji said.

&#8220;The photos we got during that flight were not available from the ground.&#8221;

A Bengali hailing from UP, young Sumit joined the National Defence Academy (NDA) in 1967, beginning a long adventure in uniform. He was commissioned into the IAF in January, 1972. When talking about the MiGs, the fighter pilot in him is eloquent.

&#8220;They are remarkable aeroplanes,&#8221; he says. But then, he would. He is the only Air Force officer to have commanded units having all of the MiG species; MiG 21, MiG 23, MiG 25, MiG 27 and MiG 29.

&#8220;The only pilot. There&#8217;s no one even in Russia,&#8221; he adds with a laugh.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some pics of UPG IAF AN-32 during trails in Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

*It&#8217;s official: Sachin, Dhoni to take off on Sukhois*

Pune: The city will host two of India&#8217;s iconic cricketers&#8212;batting legend Sachin Tendulkar and team skipper Mahendra Singh Dhoni &#8212; when they fly the Indian Air Force fighter jet, Su-30 MKI, from the Lohegaon Air Force Station. The Ministry of Defence (MoD) has given the green signal to the Sukhoi sorties of Tendulkar and Dhoni. As the two are currently abroad, the formalities will be completed depending on their availability. &#8220;It is confirmed they will be flying from Pune. A decision on the dates and other formalities will be taken once they return to India, depending on their schedules,&#8221; IAF spokesperson Wing Commander T K Singha told The Indian Express from New Delhi.

While Tendulkar has been awarded the rank of an Honorary Group Captain by the IAF, Jharkhand Chief Minister Arjun Munda had recently recommended Dhoni&#8217;s name to the MoD for the rank of an Honorary Lieutenant Colonel in the Territorial Army. In January, Air Marshal Anjan Kumar Gogoi, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, South Western Air Command, had said during a visit to Lohegaon Air Force Station that a proposal for Tendulkar&#8217;s Sukhoi sortie had been sent to the MoD and if approved, it would take place from Pune. Dhoni&#8217;s sortie has, however, come as a pleasant surprise. &#8220;We will try to plan the sorties together. The duo will have to undergo medical tests and attend briefing sessions before the flight. They would be flying from the rear seat,&#8221; said Singha. The Lohegaon Air Force Station, which houses three squadrons of Su-30 MKIs, hosted the then president A P J Abdul Kalam&#8217;s sortie in 2006. In 2009, President Pratibha Patil too took a sortie in a Su- 30 MKI.


----------



## marcos98

C-17 Globemaster III aircraft to be inducted at Hindan base


> NEW DELHI: The Indian Air Force (IAF) will induct its first C-17 Globemaster III, its largest strategic heavy lift aircraft, at the Hindan air force in Ghaziabad near here after it is procured from the US.
> 
> "We have decided to induct the C-17 at the Hindan air force base when the first aircraft would be delivered to us in the 2013-14 time-frame," IAF officials told PTI here.


C-17 Globemaster III aircraft to be inducted at Hindan base - The Economic Times


----------



## sudhir007

Im so confuse to see this picture how many fighter IAF want to fly


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Buddy just read the graph carefully...
As they will start getting inducted in the service so will the other fighters will get out...


----------



## RPK




----------



## Abingdonboy

Self delete.


----------



## RPK

*
Navy for grounding MiG-29, IAF differs - Hindustan Times
*
After the recent crash of an Indian MiG-29 fighter aircraft in Russia, the Indian Navy had demanded that these planes be grounded, but the Air Force thinks otherwise. The crashed MiG-29 was one of the four trainer versions of the jets that India had ordered in 2004. The Air Force has
decided to upgrade the MiGs in Russia, and a couple of them are reaching the country.

Air Marshal Pramod Vasant Athawale, AOC-in-C of the Maintenance Command of the Air Force who is on a two-day inspection of the 3 Base Repair Depot (BRD) Air Force station in Chandigarh, told HT on Tuesday, &#8220;We are going ahead with the upgradation work in Russia and we will be receiving a couple of aircraft next month. The work is in full swing and we have not asked for the fighter jets to be grounded.&#8221;

Elaborating on the MiG-29 sent to Russia for upgradation, Air Marshal Athawale said that after upgradation, the entire fleet would become more formidable. &#8220;The upgraded fleet will have improved radar and weapon designs. Five fighter jets are being upgraded in Russia in the first phase. Their estimate lifespan is 40 years,&#8221; he said.

The Air Force has also started a drive of upgrading and maintaining the machines and jets at all BRD stations across the country. Air Marshal Athawale said the Air Force was working on extending the life of several aircraft parts. &#8220;The older aircraft in the country definitely need attention and we have started overhauling them,&#8221; he said.

The IAF is observing this year as the year of maintenance. All its BRDs are going through a modernisation process.


----------



## RPK

*We&#8217;ve no problem with MiG 29s: Air Marshal*

Weve no problem with MiG 29s: Air Marshal - Indian Express


Russia may have grounded its entire fleet of MiG 29 aircraft following a crash in which two were killed, but Indian Air Force feels its aircraft are safe and pose no problems.

&#8220;We have no problem with our MiG 29 aircrafts,&#8221; said Air Marshal PV Athawale, AOC-in-C, Maintenance Command. &#8220;We are upgrading the MiG 29s. Once upgraded, they will become more potent,&#8221; he added.

Speaking to the media during a visit to 3 Base Repair Depot (BRD), Chandigarh, Athawale said that the Central government had in 2008, signed a contract with a Russian firm to upgrade 63 MiG 29 aircraft at a cost of about US $ 964 million.

The upgrade is planned in two phases &#8212; Design and Development (D&D) in Russia and series upgrade in India. Upgradation of six aircraft in D&D phase commenced in August 2008. &#8220;Russia has already upgraded the aircraft. The series upgrade for the remaining MIG29s is expected to be carried out in India in two-three months,&#8221; the Air Marshal said. 


Once upgraded, the lifespan of MiG-29 aircraft, which were inducted between 1986 and 1995, will go up to 40 years from the current 25 years.

On the upgradation of AN-32 aircraft, Athawale said that the first batch had already come back from Ukraine. The calendar life of AN-32 aircraft will also be enhanced from 25 to 40 years. The expenditure likely to be incurred on the project is US$ 397.7 million. On the maintenance philosophy of Medium-Multirole Aircraft (M-MRCA) deal, Athawale added that it was yet to be decided. &#8220;The complete picture will emerge later,&#8221; he said.

Athawale added that the IAF was observing this year as year of maintenance and the entire force was targeting to make a progress of five per cent over the the existing level in role equipment as well as aircraft serviceability. He added that &#8216;Airmen&#8217; were now a &#8220;brand in our country in respect of their work culture and discipline.&#8221;


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any idea when the first of the 139 (80+59) Mil-17V-5 are to be delivered to IAF? reports were September 10, Febuary 2011, first half 2011 now it is July 2011 and no mention!! This is just another typical Russian delay it's a shame this was placed when India had relatively less money- if it was done today we could have an open tender and invite the best- UH-60, AW-101, S-92, NH-90 etc. Instead of this delayed and outdated cr*p.


----------



## RPK

*IAF to Induct More Fighters, Radars in Northeast*

IAF to Induct More Fighters, Radars in Northeast


Shillong, Jul 27 (IANS): The Indian Air Force (IAF) will induct more Sukhoi Su-30 combat jets, as also more radars in the northeast as part of a strategic deployment of advanced assets close to the Chinese border, an officer said Wednesday.

"Two more squadrons of Sukhois will be inducted by 2015 in the region," Air Marshal K.K. Nohwar, who currently heads the Shillong-based Eastern Air Command and will August 1 take over as the IAF vice chief, told reporters at his farewell press conference.

The IAF had inducted its first Su-30 squadron at Tezpur in northern Assam in June 2009. In March, a single Su-30 was stationed at Chabua, also in Assam and their number will gradually be raised to full-squadron strength of 18.

The decision to deploy the Su-30s, the most potent fighter in the IAF inventory, follows repeated instances of Chinese incursions in Arunachal Pradesh in the last few years.

The Tezpur and the Chabua air bases are within striking distance of the India-China border along Arunachal Pradesh.

Nohwar also said that light and medium combat jets would be inducted in place of the ageing MiG-21 aircraft that are being phased out from the northeast.

"As a replacement of the MiG-21s, we will induct more aircraft of different types, whether light or medium jets. I am sure the Eastern Air Command would get these aircraft in the near future," he said.

"The Eastern Air Command would also get a share of Mi-17B-5 helicopters (the IAF is purchasing)," he said.

Apart from the aircraft, Nohwar said the IAF would soon replace the old radars with modern ones to enhance its air defence capabilities over the eastern skies.

"We are upgrading our assets in the region. After all, our old assets need to be replaced," he said.

Noting that the process of upgrading six Advanced Landing Grounds (ALGs) in Arunachal Pradesh is on, Nohwar said: "The upgradation is primarily aimed at improving the air connectivity in (land locked) Arunachal Pradesh to ease the problem of transportation of people and goods. The ALGs will also be used for operational purposes."

The ALGs are at Tuting, Mechuka, Along, Passighat, Vijaynagar and Ziro along the Chinese border.

Beijing had in 2003 given up its territorial claim over the Indian state of Sikkim but still maintains that vast stretches of Arunachal Pradesh belong to China.

Arunachal Pradesh shares a 1,030-km unfenced border with China. This frontier is defined by the McMahon Line, a notional boundary that is now known as the Line of Actual Control (LAC). China has never recognised the McMahon Line, and claims 90,000 sq km or almost all of Arunachal Pradesh. India also accuses China of occupying 8,000 sq km in Kashmir.

India and China fought a bitter border war in 1962, with Chinese troops advancing deep into what was then called the North East Frontier Agency (NEFA) and inflicting heavy casualties on Indian troops.


----------



## angeldemon_007

Why the hell is IAF waiting ? I mean we have enough Su30 right now also. We can station 1 more squadron of Su30 in North East.


----------



## indopak



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

indopak said:


>


 
IAF Mig-29UPG finally in IAF colours!! Is this in India or Russia as ACM already said some were in India but it doesn't look like the TOPSOGHT has been integrated yet so assume this is taken in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF Mig-29UPG finally in IAF colours!! Is this in India or Russia as ACM already said some were in India but it doesn't look like the TOPSOGHT has been integrated yet so assume this is taken in Russia.


 
True,but the SMT looks FuglY!


----------



## Indian-Devil

Bharadwaj said:


> True,but the SMT looks FuglY!


 
Yes, Thats because internal fuel capacity has been increased.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bharadwaj said:


> True,but the SMT looks FuglY!


 
True this UPG has wrecked its infamous looks- but still it's purpose is a WAR MACHINE and its ability to fight hard has been increased by this UPG so I don't care!


----------



## Black Widow

Minhaas said:


> Indians please stop begging Russia USA Israel etc and SPEND ur precious money on poor public and their rehabilitation rather then killing babies in Kashmir.


 
When you woke up from Hibernation????



indopak said:


>




What bout New name??? MiG29 Hunchback...


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF Mig-29UPG finally in IAF colours!! Is this in India or Russia as ACM already said some were in India but it doesn't look like the TOPSOGHT has been integrated yet so assume this is taken in Russia.


 
I guess in Russia and Topsight is not fully confirmed so far, because there were also reports about a Russian HMS, we will have to wait till they are back in India and IAF service to see what the final version will be.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> I guess in Russia and Topsight is not fully confirmed so far, because there were also reports about a Russian HMS, we will have to wait till they are back in India and IAF service to see what the final version will be.


 
I'm pretty sure TOPSIGHT has been confirmed especially as it is the standard helmet for IN Mig-29k/kub in service currently and will also be integrated on Mirage-2000-5/9, LCA (a HMDS is already integrated but I'm not sure if it is DASH or TOPSIGHT) and possibly the "SUPER"-30MKI (likely to be a more advanced HMDS given timeline and class of fighter).

But we have no idea when this phot was taken or what staff the UPG is at so, as you said, we can only wait and see.


----------



## perplexed

Folks ! Any news on AMCA. any specifications about it eg heat signature, how much of a 5th gen will it be etc ?


----------



## Night_Raven

*IAF AN-32 Transport Fleet after upgrades in Gostomel Airport , Ukraine* :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*JOINT DEVELOPMENT OF FIFTH GENERATIONFIGHTER AIRCRAFT WITH RUSSIA*

A Preliminary Design (PD) contract has been signed between HAL and Rosoboronexport, Russia on 21st December, 2010 for implementation of design & development of Prospective Multi-role Fighter (PMF) Aircraft programme by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) jointly with Sukhoi Design Bureau (SDB) of Russia at a cost of 295 million USD. The duration of the PD Phase is 18 months. Full scale Design & Development work will be taken up under a separate contract, which will be negotiated and signed towards the end of the PD Phase. Presently, a requirement of around 250 Fighter Jets with induction in Indian Air Force from 2018 onwards is envisaged. This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Shri MM Pallam Raju in written reply to Shri M.V. Mysura Reddy in Rajya Sabha today.

*PURCHASE OF C-17 GLOBEMASTER TRANSPORT AIRCRAFT*

There is presently no proposal for procurement of additional C-17 Globemaster III aircraft for the Indian Air Force. This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri Shyamal Chakraborty in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## RPK

*India to build its own stealth fighter jet - India News - IBNLive*

New Delhi: India is getting ready to add another fighter aircraft to its fleet with the DRDO working on an Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft.

In a little over a decade from now the Indian Air Force will be needing replacements for its MiG-29, Mirage and Jaguar fighters. The DRDO through its Bangalore based Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) will unveil the design for that replacement to the air force brass next year, an indigenous design for a stealth aircraft

Director General VK Saraswat DRDO said, "Our requirement is to look for a fighter aircraft which will be required after 2025 and that aircraft should have all capabilities in terms of agility, maneuverability, load carrying capacity, low radar cross-section, super cruise."

The Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft could be in the 20 tonne range and composite materials will comprise much of its structure. Weapons will be carried in internal concealed bays and It will be powered by two &#8220;Kaveri&#8221; engines.

&#8220;It will be powered by our modified &#8216;Kaveri&#8217; engine. It will have additional features in terms of better fuel consumption, thrust vectoring, serpentine intakes and also some of the technologies critical for high fuel efficient and high turbine temperatures,&#8221; said Saraswat.

Originally the Kaveri was to power the Light Combat Aircraft &#8216;Tejas&#8217; but is yet to develop the required thrust forcing the authorities to opt for the GE414 engine. Given that experience, the DRDO through the ADA plans to collaborate with a foreign engine manufacturer to speed up the development and testing work.


----------



## Archie

I have a question
Who actually edits wikipedia , specially defence related info 

Is there any qualification or other critaria , or is it that any internet troll , like the ones on PDF , can go and edit the info

Check out the following link regarding the official article on IAF 

Indian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Fighter and multi-role combat aircraft

Sukhoi Su-30MKI 
The fighter aircraft in the IAF inventory are the primary means to achieve and maintain air supremacy over the battle field. These aircraft are designed for air-to-air combat in order to achieve their goals.

The Sukhoi Su-30MKI is the IAF's primary air superiority fighter with the capability to conduct strike missions. *The IAF have placed an order for a total of 272 Su-30MKIs of which 159 are in service as of June 2011.
* 
The Mikoyan MiG-29 known as Baaz (Hindi for Hawk) is the IAF's dedicated air superiority fighter and forms the second line of defence for the IAF after the Sukhoi Su-30MKI. The IAF operates 69 MiG-29s, all of which are currently being upgraded to the MiG-29UPG standard.

The Dassault Mirage 2000, known as Vajra (Sanskrit for Thunderbolt) in Indian service, is the IAF's primary multirole fighter. The IAF currently operates 51 Mirage 2000Hs.

The Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21 serves as an Interceptor aircraft in the IAF. The IAF currently operates about 200 MiG-21s, 121 of which have been upgraded to MiG-21 Bison standard.[102] While the MiG-21 Bison is likely to be in service till 2017, the remaining aircraft are expected to be phased out by 2013. The MiG-21s are planned to be replaced by the indigenously built HAL Tejas.

Strike, attack and close support aircraft

SEPECAT Jaguar 
These are military aircraft designed to attack targets on the ground. They are often deployed as close air support for, and in proximity to, their own ground forces, requiring precision strikes from these aircraft.

_*The SEPECAT Jaguar known as Shamsher and the Mikoyan MiG-27 known as Bahadur (Hindi for Valiant) serve as the IAF's primary ground attack forceThe IAF currently operates 139 Jaguars and over 100 MiG-27s.
*_


Now compare the info with that given in the article on Indian Air force fleet

List of aircraft of the Indian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why is there a huge difference in number ,
I mean IAF could not have inducted 29 Su30MKI in the span of 7 Months
Also according to the above article , India is still inducting Jaguars , which I think is absurd , even though IAF had placed orders for Jaguar aircrafts in yr 1999 for 17 Jaguar IS and in 2001 for additional 20 Jaguar IS , though there was reports regarding IAF looking to order another 47 New Built Jaguars in 2007 , this was in order to reduce the shortfall which would occur due to retirement of 100 odd Mig27 by 2017 , but I thought that this deal was scraped when IAF ordered more MKIs in 2007 and 2010
Also the figure for mig27 is also wrong since we have only like 95 such aircrafts while the article shows 122
Similarly MKIs fleet is around 160 , but it is shown as 130
Mirage 2000H Number stand at 51 ,not 57
Mig29S/SMT fleet stand at 63 , not 69
Jaguar IS/IM fleet is at 136 Not 148 + 14 on order as the article sugest
only the Mig21 number seems accurate since India does operate only 155+ Mig21 , with 2 Sqds being retired recently thanks to Induction of 7th and 8th MKI sqds

Same is the case with rest of the fleet 
It actually says that IAF only has 37 HAL Dhruvs , thats like saying that IAF has inducted only 4 Dhruvs in last 2 yrs , also Mi 8/17 fleet is at 130 Aircrafts ,not 110 

Same can be said about IAF Transport fleet where some of the aircrafts are not even mentioned while some are actually added

*To me it looks like some of our friendly neighbourhood trolls had a field day with these figures , Yes the same one who state that PAF has 530 Fighters on Wiki and PDF
Also can some senior member like SPARK edit them appropriately
*


----------



## truthseeker2010

Archie said:


> I have a question
> Who actually edits wikipedia , specially defence related info
> 
> Is there any qualification or other critaria , or is it that any internet troll , like the ones on PDF , can go and edit the info
> 
> Check out the following link regarding the official article on IAF
> 
> Indian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Fighter and multi-role combat aircraft
> 
> Sukhoi Su-30MKI
> The fighter aircraft in the IAF inventory are the primary means to achieve and maintain air supremacy over the battle field. These aircraft are designed for air-to-air combat in order to achieve their goals.
> 
> The Sukhoi Su-30MKI is the IAF's primary air superiority fighter with the capability to conduct strike missions. *The IAF have placed an order for a total of 272 Su-30MKIs of which 159 are in service as of June 2011.
> *
> The Mikoyan MiG-29 known as Baaz (Hindi for Hawk) is the IAF's dedicated air superiority fighter and forms the second line of defence for the IAF after the Sukhoi Su-30MKI. The IAF operates 69 MiG-29s, all of which are currently being upgraded to the MiG-29UPG standard.
> 
> The Dassault Mirage 2000, known as Vajra (Sanskrit for Thunderbolt) in Indian service, is the IAF's primary multirole fighter. The IAF currently operates 51 Mirage 2000Hs.
> 
> The Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21 serves as an Interceptor aircraft in the IAF. The IAF currently operates about 200 MiG-21s, 121 of which have been upgraded to MiG-21 Bison standard.[102] While the MiG-21 Bison is likely to be in service till 2017, the remaining aircraft are expected to be phased out by 2013. The MiG-21s are planned to be replaced by the indigenously built HAL Tejas.
> 
> Strike, attack and close support aircraft
> 
> SEPECAT Jaguar
> These are military aircraft designed to attack targets on the ground. They are often deployed as close air support for, and in proximity to, their own ground forces, requiring precision strikes from these aircraft.
> 
> _*The SEPECAT Jaguar known as Shamsher and the Mikoyan MiG-27 known as Bahadur (Hindi for Valiant) serve as the IAF's primary ground attack forceThe IAF currently operates 139 Jaguars and over 100 MiG-27s.
> *_
> 
> 
> Now compare the info with that given in the article on Indian Air force fleet
> 
> List of aircraft of the Indian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why is there a huge difference in number ,
> I mean IAF could not have inducted 29 Su30MKI in the span of 7 Months
> Also according to the above article , India is still inducting Jaguars , which I think is absurd , even though IAF had placed orders for Jaguar aircrafts in yr 1999 for 17 Jaguar IS and in 2001 for additional 20 Jaguar IS , though there was reports regarding IAF looking to order another 47 New Built Jaguars in 2007 , this was in order to reduce the shortfall which would occur due to retirement of 100 odd Mig27 by 2017 , but I thought that this deal was scraped when IAF ordered more MKIs in 2007 and 2010
> Also the figure for mig27 is also wrong since we have only like 95 such aircrafts while the article shows 122
> Similarly MKIs fleet is around 160 , but it is shown as 130
> Mirage 2000H Number stand at 51 ,not 57
> Mig29S/SMT fleet stand at 63 , not 69
> Jaguar IS/IM fleet is at 136 Not 148 + 14 on order as the article sugest
> only the Mig21 number seems accurate since India does operate only 155+ Mig21 , with 2 Sqds being retired recently thanks to Induction of 7th and 8th MKI sqds
> 
> Same is the case with rest of the fleet
> It actually says that IAF only has 37 HAL Dhruvs , thats like saying that IAF has inducted only 4 Dhruvs in last 2 yrs , also Mi 8/17 fleet is at 130 Aircrafts ,not 110
> 
> Same can be said about IAF Transport fleet where some of the aircrafts are not even mentioned while some are actually added
> 
> *To me it looks like some of our friendly neighbourhood trolls had a field day with these figures , Yes the same one who state that PAF has 530 Fighters on Wiki and PDF
> Also can some senior member like SPARK edit them appropriately
> *


 
I think its an open encyclopedia, anyone can edit it.


----------



## ejaz007

*2nd Indian AF Jet Crashes Within a Week*
By VIVEK RAGHUVANSHI 
Published: 5 Aug 2011 09:34

NEW DELHI - The Indian Air Force suffered further fleet depletion with the loss of two aircraft within a week. The latest crash involved a British Jaguar on Aug. 5; a Russian-made MiG-21 went down Aug. 2.

In 2010, 10 Air Force aircraft crashes occurred, including four MiG-27s and two MiG-21s.

A senior Air Force official said nearly 500 MiG variant aircraft, mostly MiG-21 combat aircraft, have been lost since they were bought from the former Soviet Union. The official attributed nearly 40 percent of the crashes to human error, saying pilot training schedules have been disrupted because there are no advance jet trainers and there is a shortage of basic trainers. 

The Defence Ministry has contracted with BAE Systems to buy its Hawk advance jet trainers.

All the basic trainers have been grounded for over a year due to technical snags, and the replacements have yet to come in. In June, the Defence Ministry selected the Swiss Pilatus PC-7 to replace its basic trainers. However, no contract has been inked, Defence Ministry sources said. In July 2010, all of the 140 basic trainers, called Deepak trainers, were grounded for technical problems with the engines.

Deepak trainers form Stage 1 of the pilots' training schedule. The Air Force official said that even the Stage 2 trainer, the Kiran, is obsolete and needs replacement. The homemade Intermediate Jet Trainer is three years behind schedule.

"Delays in procurement of trainer aircraft, lack of spares and technical snags are the major reasons for the crash of IAF aircraft," said Bhim Singh, retired Indian Air Force wing commander. 

2nd Indian AF Jet Crashes Within a Week - Defense News


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

GE Aviation trains guns on Indian defence sector
Published: Tuesday, Aug 9, 2011, 8:00 IST
By Priyanka Golikeri | Place: Bangalore | Agency: DNA 

GE Aviation, the US-based $17.6 billion aircraft engine manufacturer, is optimistic about getting more contracts for supplying to the Indian military.

Bansi Phansalkar, general manager, India Engineering Operations, GE Aviation, said the firm has technologies for the military sector.

&#8220;We have technologies like F 414, P8 which are suited for the Indian military. Unlike the US where we supply extensively to both military and commercial aircraft, in India though we have been supplying to the military aircraft, it&#8217;s more on the commercial aircraft side where we have a large presence,&#8221; said Phansalkar.

According to Nalin Jain, vice-president, GE Aviation, South Asia, currently majority of the firm&#8217;s revenues from India come from the civil sector with good growth expected from the defence segment in future.

&#8220;The defence business is presently more at the orders stage, while the civil business is at the delivery stage. We expect this proportion to change as defence deliveries start kicking in.&#8221;

According to an expert connected with the aircraft industry, in the coming years the firm&#8217;s India business might see a shift in favour of the military segment. &#8220;More than half the business comes from the commercial supplies at present and this might change in favour of the military supplies in future.&#8221;

On the civil side, GE supplies to airlines like Air India, Jet Airways, GoAir and SpiceJet, with roughly 450-500 engines made by GE and CFM powering these airlines. CFM is an equal stake joint venture between GE and French aircraft engine manufacturer Snecma.

On the military side, the company currently has an agreement with Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) for the supply of LM2500 gas turbines for India Navy&#8217;s stealth frigates such as INS Shivalik, INS Satpura and INS Sahyadri.

It has also won contracts for supplying 99 F414 INS6 engines for the Mk II version of the Indian Air Force&#8217;s light combat aircraft Tejas.

In the past it had supplied F 404 engines for the Mk I version of Tejas. 

GE Aviation trains guns on Indian defence sector - Money - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Pics of IAF Mig 29 during upgrade, next to the IN Mig 29 production:































Pics of INs Mig 29 production:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/30327-indian-navy-news-discussions-98.html#post2009083

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LiberalAtheist

1. improve pilot training (go from 3 stage process to 5 stage ab initio basic intermediate advanced lead in fighter training) 
2. conduct better maintenance on aircraft and replace obsolete and technologically defunct aircraft or upgrade obsolete aircraft 
3. have better future planning for aircraft serviceability 

follow 3 steps above and IAF crash record will go down!


----------



## Tshering22

PunjabiSidhu said:


> 1. improve pilot training (go from 3 stage process to 5 stage ab initio basic intermediate advanced lead in fighter training)



The problem is NOT 3 step training but the availability of equipment and jets to train. For years, our pilots are being sent directly from the Deepaks to MiG-21s. From a 350 Kt prop trainer to a 800+ Kts supersonic interceptor that has already crossed 2 decades of its overdue retirement time. So whose fault is it? The rules' that has been implemented or the treacherous politicians who don't give a jack about pilots' lives?



> 2. conduct better maintenance on aircraft and replace obsolete and technologically defunct aircraft or upgrade obsolete aircraft



HAL, DRDO, ADA, ARDE and other Labs have to unite as ONE unit and be privatized or at least outsource parts manufacturing to budding Aerospace private companies. No other option. 



> 3. have better future planning for aircraft serviceability



Removing red-tapism, babu-giri and stupid socialist era rules would be far better and automatically get this right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Tshering22 said:


> The problem is NOT 3 step training but the availability of equipment and jets to train. For years, our pilots are being sent directly from the Deepaks to MiG-21s. From a 350 Kt prop trainer to a 800+ Kts supersonic interceptor that has already crossed 2 decades of its overdue retirement time. So whose fault is it? The rules' that has been implemented or the treacherous politicians who don't give a jack about pilots' lives?
> 
> 
> 
> HAL, DRDO, ADA, ARDE and other Labs have to unite as ONE unit and be privatized or at least outsource parts manufacturing to budding Aerospace private companies. No other option.
> 
> 
> 
> Removing red-tapism, babu-giri and stupid socialist era rules would be far better and automatically get this right.


 

true Deepaks themselves are flying coffins and have been grounded since 2009 we had no advanced jet trainer in the 90's pilot went from a subsonic Kiran to a supersonic and very challenging MiG-21 which themselves were technologically obsolete and way past there service lives but 5 stage training makes pilots more experienced and better in air to air combat 

HAL NAL and DRDO aerospace labs need to be merged into a state run, joint stock, or pvt, firm similar to Boeing or UAC that has a design bureau and manufactures there own fighters, UAV's, trainers, transport aircrafts, bombers, helicopters, AWACS, etc and maybe even civilian airliners this should be done with all the other DRDO labs either merge them with already functioning companies who are in the defense sector in the same field like for example all of the DRDO electronics labs merge with BEL, GTRE merge with BHEL, etc 

the amount of red tape in defense procurement is just amazing if IAF wants to import just spares for its aircraft the deal has to first be sent to delhi to the CCS to be approved, remove red tape and decentralization is really needed for our country IN ALL sectors 


me personally though i like the idea of 5 stage training dont you? the more and better the training a pilot gets the better he will be in the air!


----------



## Abingdonboy

PunjabiSidhu said:


> 1. improve pilot training (go from 3 stage process to 5 stage ab initio basic intermediate advanced lead in fighter training)
> 2. conduct better maintenance on aircraft and replace obsolete and technologically defunct aircraft or upgrade obsolete aircraft
> 3. have better future planning for aircraft serviceability
> 
> follow 3 steps above and IAF crash record will go down!


 
I think you have suggested this on other threads. I agree with you on 2+3. But to be honest the IAF already operates (and certainly will do in the future) a 5 step traing process- v.basic flight (gliders/light turboprops), basic trainer (currently HAL DEEPAK, future will see Pilatus PC7), intermediate trainer (currently HAL KIRAN, future it will be HAL IJT), advanced training (BAE HAWK, for which 40 are on order for IAF on top of initial 66) and finally conversion/type training carried out on the type the IAF pilot will be flying (MKI, MIG 21, Jag etc). 


And with phasing out of old and unreliable planes such as the MIGs and induction of MUCH safer, more reliable and advanced planes, and increased simulation training (which IAF has already identified as a priority) then the crash rate should fall further. 


If you look at IAF crashes the majority are to do with mechanical failure and in many of these cases the rookie pilots show true professionalism, often putting off ejecting to steer into empty land. So replacing unreliable and, now, unsafe planes will dramatically improve crash rates. And a few are due to Pilot error but this is to be expected in any AF and there is little that can be done about it- it is split second miscalculations that can never be avoided.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Abingdonboy said:


> I think you have suggested this on other threads. I agree with you on 2+3. But to be honest the IAF already operates (and certainly will do in the future) a 5 step traing process- v.basic flight (gliders/light turboprops), basic trainer (currently HAL DEEPAK, future will see Pilatus PC7), intermediate trainer (currently HAL KIRAN, future it will be HAL IJT), advanced training (BAE HAWK, for which 40 are on order for IAF on top of initial 66) and finally conversion/type training carried out on the type the IAF pilot will be flying (MKI, MIG 21, Jag etc).
> 
> 
> And with phasing out of old and unreliable planes such as the MIGs and induction of MUCH safer, more reliable and advanced planes, and increased simulation training (which IAF has already identified as a priority) then the crash rate should fall further.
> 
> 
> If you look at IAF crashes the majority are to do with mechanical failure and in many of these cases the rookie pilots show true professionalism, often putting off ejecting to steer into empty land. So replacing unreliable and, now, unsafe planes will dramatically improve crash rates. And a few are due to Pilot error but this is to be expected in any AF and there is little that can be done about it- it is split second miscalculations that can never be avoided.


 
MiG-27 and MiG-21 (non upgraded ones) are the real flying coffins we need to scrap them from service immediately and get a god dam dedicated basic trainer, we should still use a transonic AJT like the T-38 Talon or T-50 golden eagle


----------



## Abingdonboy

PunjabiSidhu said:


> MiG-27 and MiG-21 (non upgraded ones) are the real flying coffins we need to scrap them from service immediately and get a god dam dedicated basic trainer, we should still use a transonic AJT like the T-38 Talon or T-50 golden eagle


 
Perhaps but I am still unconvinced that conducting a *6* Stage training process is really nessercary and I think the time would be better spent on the pilots being trained on the type they will fly which is the end target. So getting to grips and putting as many hours as possible on the type is surely the best option. Possibly the IAF need to induct more trainer variants of the fighters they have (I am unsure whether there is a shortage of them or if this has been questioned in the past) as having an experienced instructor in the back with a rookie in the front flying in the fighter is surely the best of both worlds- gaining experience on the fighter but having the instructor there in case the rookie pushes to far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Abingdonboy said:


> Perhaps but I am still unconvinced that conducting a *6* Stage training process is really nessercary and I think the time would be better spent on the pilots being trained on the type they will fly which is the end target. So getting to grips and putting as many hours as possible on the type is surely the best option. Possibly the IAF need to induct more trainer variants of the fighters they have (I am unsure whether there is a shortage of them or if this has been questioned in the past) as having an experienced instructor in the back with a rookie in the front flying in the fighter is surely the best of both worlds- gaining experience on the fighter but having the instructor there in case the rookie pushes to far.


 
the pilots would be trained on the same trainers until they get to there fighter (im still not sure if in the IAF pilots are given choice of what to fly) 

we could procure 250+ NAL Hansa for Ab Initio (baby step fighter training) 
PC-7MK2 is already gone through 
HAL HJT-36 Sitara 
BAE Hawk (we need a good quantity of Hawks) 
as for an CAT T-50 from South korea is good but i heard U.S might go in a JV with India for development of a new CAT to replace T-38 Talon 

after this stage it is conversion training basically 2 seat variants of the fighter jet used to train the pilots then they go right to the fighter and conduct sorties 

i really like the idea of Israeli air force instructors training our pilots at all of our fighter pilot schools having good trainers plus flight instructors will make you a beast pilot in the air


----------



## Abingdonboy

PunjabiSidhu said:


> the pilots would be trained on the same trainers until they get to there fighter (im still not sure if in the IAF pilots are given choice of what to fly)
> 
> we could procure 250+ NAL Hansa for Ab Initio (baby step fighter training)
> PC-7MK2 is already gone through
> HAL HJT-36 Sitara
> BAE Hawk (we need a good quantity of Hawks)
> as for an CAT T-50 from South korea is good but i heard U.S might go in a JV with India for development of a new CAT to replace T-38 Talon
> 
> after this stage it is conversion training basically 2 seat variants of the fighter jet used to train the pilots then they go right to the fighter and conduct sorties
> 
> i really like the idea of Israeli air force instructors training our pilots at all of our fighter pilot schools having good trainers plus flight instructors will make you a beast pilot in the air


 
It seems the IAF is proceeding, mostly, along the lines you have stated and yes, I heard rumours of a JV with US on a transomic trainer. we will have to wait and see what happens but I believe the IAF are on track and (as the professionals) know what why are doing- all news coming from IAF seems to be intelligent and well thought out in this regard. 

+ btw there will be 106 BAE HAWKS in IAF service by 2013 and 17 with IN.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Another Picture of the MiG 29 UB-UPG(Nice colour!)




Can anyone tell me about the strange "thing" above the cockpit?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Bharadwaj said:


> Another Picture of the MiG 29 UB-UPG(Nice colour!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the strange "thing" above the cockpit?!


 
could be IRST


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

PunjabiSidhu said:


> could be IRST


I've marked it(Red circle).Is that IRST?


----------



## typhoon77

> I've marked it(Red circle).Is that IRST?


 No, the IRST is clearly visible in front of the cockpit. My guess is that its some sort of testing sensor. What for i don't know. 
It might be b/c of the angle at which the photo was taken but do the engines seem weird to anyone? It almost looks as if the Nozzle on the right is smaller than the left one. 
Also, is that a new active jammer on the right tail fin? I don't think that was there previously. Overall the upgraded Mig looks great.


----------



## sudhir007

Jaguar crash: Black box found | idrw.org

The black box of the Jaguar fighter aircraft that crashed in Dilahi Firozpur village, killing a pilot and a girl, was found on Saturday. The black box or digital flight data recorder, which was essential for probing the cause of the crash, was located by the village youths in a pit filled with water this afternoon and was handed over to the IAF personnel, police said.

The debris of the aircraft was scattered in a radius of about a kilometre across agricultural fields which had a standing crop and were inundated with rain water.

After the direction of the IAF team, which had arrived here from Gorakhpur on Friday, locals emptied a pit filled with water and found the black box.

Around 70 personnel of the IAF had arrived at Mau to look for the black box in the agricultural fields.

The IAF personnel had also brought a dummy black box to show to the locals to help them locate the original device and had sought their help in this task.

The single-seater aircraft had crashed on August 4 in an agricultural field, killing the pilot, Flight Lieutenant S Pandey. A girl who was hit by a splinter on ground from the crashed aircraft also died while two others were injured in the incident.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know what is happening with the Mil-17V order from Russia? The First deliveries were mention to be in "early 2011" and is now AUGUST 2011 and NO news!!


----------



## dbc

Bharadwaj said:


> Another Picture of the MiG 29 UB-UPG(Nice colour!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the strange "thing" above the cockpit?!


 
It is a mirror that allows the GIB (guy in the back) to see what the guy in the front seat is doing.


----------



## Night_Raven

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> It is a mirror that allows the GIB (guy in the back) to see what the guy in the front seat is doing.


 
Nice bit of Russian ingenuity .. reminds me of the famous joke about American astronauts using the million-dollar Space pens while Russian Cosmonauts using pencils


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> It is a mirror that allows the GIB (guy in the back) to see what the guy in the front seat is doing.


 
Is this found only on test platforms?As,the mirror would be ripped off when the Aircraft gains some serious speed or does that mirror retract somehow?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

@Abingdonboy-KC 3801(Before)
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Indi...09459/L/&sid=eb42ed6deacb8be3a68a80b6a5d77f15
KC 3801(After)
http://www.airliners.net/photo/India---Air/Lockheed-Martin-C-130J-30/1931221/L/&sid=b2b5ff2aad3990de875965dbb03cac88

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Bharadwaj said:


> @Abingdonboy-KC 3801(Before)
> Photos: Lockheed Martin C-130J-30 Hercules (L-382) Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net
> KC 3801(After)
> Photos: Lockheed Martin C-130J-30 Hercules (L-382) Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net


 
Nice pics, Indian forces getting ready for special operations abroad.


----------



## AgnosticIndianNationalist

IAF kills in 1965 (18-20 kills in air to air combat) 

http://orbat.com/site/cimh/iaf/IAF_1965war_kills.pdf


----------



## Black Widow

Bharadwaj said:


> I've marked it(Red circle).Is that IRST?




That is mirror, Usually in training aircraft trainer sits behind, To keep track on trainee it can be used.. By the way I have not seen it in action... You can see this mirror more clearly in MiG25 (twin seat version). MiG25 seats were poorly made, due to which mirror was needed. MiG25 mirror is inside the cockpit...

@ color: this is primer coat, above it, there will be another color.. may be gray ... 

Oops! some one already answer your query...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Sing is King! Baldy crowned HAL&#8217;s marketing boss






The fixed wing clan of HAL is sure to miss the soft-spoken Sqn Ldr (Retd) Baldev Singh (Baldy) in flying overalls, after he was formally crowned as the Company&#8217;s new marketing head. Baldy too will miss his undying tryst with the throttle. An HAL release says that he took over as the new Director Corporate Planning & Marketing on August 16 &#8211; to be seated at its HQ on Bangalore&#8217;s famous Cubbon Road &#8211; now defaced by the metro rail work. Baldy was Executive Director Flight Operations and the Chief Test Pilot (Fixed Wing), prior to the new assignment.
While the IJT-related incidents might have dented the spirit of Baldy and his team, insiders say that he has often kept himself out of the race from director-level opportunities in the past. &#8220;He was very much involved with the flying activities be it the IJT or Hawk. And, there could be other reasons, only he would know as to why he chose to stay away from holding top posts. Now, with him being appointed as the Director, he is sure to miss flying,&#8221; sources said. Baldy&#8217;s first task would be to chart a new flight-path for HAL&#8217;s marketing and corporate planning wings. With HAL sitting on a pile of projects, corporate planning becomes a vital cog in the wheel. He will also have to deal with an extremely mediocre head in Nayak, whose term will finally end on October 31 this year &#8211; a keenly awaited day by many in the Company. With defence minister Antony making a statement in the floor of the Parliament that the IAF is not trying to take control of HAL, it is now certain that a civilian is sure to take charge, try and save the sinking fortunes of the Company. By the time, hopefully Baldy would have got a grip on his men and machines!
THE MAN: Sqn Ldr Baldev Singh did early schooling in Bangalore at St. Joseph European High School and later joined St. Joseph College. He joined the National Defence Academy in 1970 and graduated from the academy in December 1972 and was commissioned into the Indian Air Force in June 1973 as a fighter pilot. After doing operational flying on Hunter, Mig-21 and Mig-23 aircraft, he qualified as a Flight Instructor in July 1983, and was posted to Air Force Academy at Hyderabad for Instructional Flying Duties on the Kiran Aircraft. In 1984 he did his experimental test pilots course and was deputed to HAL in 1986. He retired from the Indian Air Force in 1989 and joined HAL. He was involved with the LCA Programme from 1990 onwards and was deputed to the Aeronautical Development Agency for this purpose. On the LCA programme he worked extensively on the development and flight testing of the flight control laws of the Light Combat aircraft. He carried out the flight evaluation of these flight control laws at the Real Time simulator at BAE Wharton in UK followed by the flight evaluation of these control laws on the F-16, Lear Jet and NT-33 aircraft in USA. He holds a diploma in Aviation Flight Safety from the Naval Post Graduate College, Monterey Bay, California, USA. He has extensive test flying experience on five prototype programmes and carried out the first flights of the HANSA aircraft and the Intermediate Jet Trainer. He has a Total Flight Test Experience of over 6000 hrs on over 55 different types of aircraft. He is a Qualified Flying Instructor and holds a diploma in Aviation Flight Safety from the Naval Post Graduate College, Monterey Bay, California, USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## helpline11

26 IAF fighter aircraft crashed in last 3 years, says defence minister AK Antony-Twenty six Indian Air Force (IAF) fighter aircraft have crashed in last three years resulting in the death of 12 persons, including six service personnel and injuring 25 civilians, government said.

In his written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha, Defence Minister A K Antony said, "During last three years (Financial Year 2008-09 to 2010-11) and current financial year, 26 fighter aircraft of IAF have crashed."

A maximum of 10 fighter aircraft crashed in 2009-10, while the number of crashes for 2008-09 and 2010-11 were eight and six respectively. This year, up to August, two incidents of air crashes took place in the force.

On number of people killed in these crashes, the Minister said, "Six service personnel and six civilians were killed. 25 civilians were also injured in these accidents."


----------



## Kinetic

Mi-35 IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Kinetic said:


>



Correct me if I'm wrong, but that are external fuel tanks right? Are there any pics of them integrated on a flying Mi 24/35?


----------



## sancho

Should be from the Maks 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*Don&#8217;t worry, 5G combat jet still best for India*



> Is Delhi losing interest in Russian combat aircraft? The Indian newspapers have been lately replete with a spate of bleak reports suggesting that &#8220;the Indian military are looking for alternatives to reinforce the air force in case the joint Russian-Indian programme to develop a fifth generation fighter aircraft falls through.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> An article published in The Times of India cited an anonymous source in the country&#8217;s Ministry of Defence (MoD) saying that the MoD is considering an opportunity to buy an additional 63 medium fighters alongside the 123 it is tendering for a contract for MMRCA (Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft). The military have reserved the option in case the deadlines for the two key defence programmes overrun. These include development of the joint Russian-Indian 5G fighter PAK FA (advanced tactical frontline fighter) and launch of serial production of India&#8217;s Light Combat Aircraft (LCA).
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;If the timelines for the Tejas LCA and the stealth Indo-Russian PAK FA projects are not met, we will go for more MMRCA to retain IAF&#8217;s combat edge,&#8221; said the article, quoting the source. Notably, the three types of aircraft in question (PAK FA, MMRCA and LCA) actually constitute different aircraft classes and can&#8217;t be regarded as perfect substitutes for one another for purely technical reasons. The only thing they all have in common is, if anything, the financial interests involved, both on the part of India and other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, Russian experts tend to ascribe negative reviews of the Russian aircraft in the Indian mass media precisely to those financial interests. If we look at the structure of India&#8217;s combat air force, we see that Russian fighters have remained the mainstay of five of India&#8217;s regional air commands. According to Britain&#8217;s The Military Balance-2011, the local air force commands 112 MiG-29 and MiG-29UB fighters, 122 Su-30MKI multipurpose fighters, 223 upgraded MiG-21 Bison and MiG-21 bis fighters, 127 MiG-27 ML swing-wing supersonic fighter bombers, and just 52 French Mirage-2000E fighters and 90 training and combat Jaguar IS aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Not unlike MiG-21 fighters, Jaguars are, to put it mildly, quite obsolete. Dating back to the 1960s, the English-French fighter is of the same age as the MiG-21. At the turn of the century, however, MiG-21 was seriously upgraded and rigged out with Kopyo antenna radar which, as some experts maintain, even brought the fighter more in line with the fourth-generation combat aircraft. While this assertion is debatable, some Indian pilots have nevertheless been able to win mock combat exercises in this highly manoeuvrable and fast fighter, even against the US F-15 and F-16 aircraft. Even so, the fleet certainly needs to be replaced. There have been some disastrous crashes recently. Although they were largely caused by human error and not just technical deterioration of the fighters, the need is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to replace the aircraft? First and foremost, there is the Russian multi-purpose Su-30MKI fighter, which Delhi has bought from Russia&#8217;s Irkut and which it is even assembling on the premises of Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). The Indian Air Force is poised to increase the fleet of these fighters to 350 planes but the command may not even stop at that. They like the fighter a lot: manned by Indian pilots, it has won all mock combat exercises involving its competitors and rivals, including the US F-18, Europe&#8217;s Typhoon and France&#8217;s Rafale which, incidentally, were shortlisted in the tender for 126 MMRCA for India&#8217;s air forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, in addition to such a heavy-class fighter as the Su-30MKI and such a medium fighter as the Typhoon or Rafale, India certainly needs a lightweight one, along the lines of the MiG-21 or Jaguar. This spot is to be taken by the LCA Tejas, which India has been developing for many years now. The project was launched in 1985 in collaboration with France&#8217;s Dassault and the final product emerged, ready to be supplied, in early 2011. It is already being upgraded. Specialists are invoking problems in the development of the Indian engine for the Tejas, which, incidentally, translates from Hindi as &#8220;radiant.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, just like any other highly industrialised country with a measure of self-respect, India wants to obtain a fifth-generation multi-role fighter. It is now developing such an aircraft in conjunction with Russia&#8217;s Sukhoi on the basis of the existing Russian prototype of the plane, the PAK FA T-50 tactical frontline fighter, which is now being flight-tested in Zhukovsky near Moscow and which will be shown to the public and experts at the MAKS-2011 international air show. The difference is that the Indian aircraft, dubbed FGFA (Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft), is initially conceived as a two-seater, unlike the single-seater Russian prototype, and will also be fitted out with Indian avionics &#8211; like the Su-30MKI.
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi representatives say the project is on schedule. India has been allocating the funds to run it on a regular basis (according to some reports, roughly $8bn), and it will certainly receive 250 fifth-generation fighters by the deadline. After this, it will be able to produce them domestically.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the talk of Delhi &#8220;losing interest in Russian combat aircraft&#8221; or India searching for &#8220;alternatives,&#8221; some experts tend to link this to certain people within India&#8217;s air force command, who, just like anywhere, are looking to ensure their future financial standing through large-scale and costly long-term projects. Just as happened with India&#8217;s Arjun tank: with the project launched in 1972, the tank did not enter into service with India&#8217;s Land Forces until 2011. But then, no country is prohibited from developing its own high-tech, state-of-the-art, military equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> If India is keen to develop its own single-engine, fifth-generation, lightweight fighter, it is free to do so. It is even better positioned for the task, since Indian specialists will receive certain experience and expertise from working on the FGFA together with Sukhoi experts and will be able to modify this to fit their national research and production environment. A fifth-generation aircraft is not just about stealth and high manoeuvrability. It is also about new radio electronics, avionics, airborne radars, powerful new engines, composite materials, missiles and many other things. Any such project will engender numerous concomitant inventions and breakthroughs, which may then be applied outside the aircraft building industry.


----------



## Abingdonboy

jha said:


> *Don&#8217;t worry, 5G combat jet still best for India*




I know India has, nowadays, some serious cash to spend but I don't think they would just throw away $8-30 BN like that. 


And the MMRCA is an INTERIM if delays emerge, not a substitute for the PAK-FA/FGFA. I'm pretty sure the IAF/GoI gets their facts in order and knows what it wants and expects before shelling out that kind of $$$.


----------



## Dash

The author never said what are the alternatives we are looking for. Anyway I dont think we have any other alternative than PAKFA after having invested so much money..


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has identified South American Region as one of its target market for promotion of Dhruv-Advanced Light Helicopter. With bagging of export order from Ecuadorian Air Force against stiff global competition, Dhruv helicopter has made a footprint in South America. HAL has supplied seven Dhruv helicopters to Ecuador and is in the process of setting up a Regional Maintenance Centre for Dhruv to cover after-sales Logistic support in the entire Latin American Region.

The Government has not put any ban on helicopter exports.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Shri MM Pallam Raju in a written reply to Shri Ranjitsinh Vijaysinh Mohite Patil in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Windjammer

An Indian Air Force (IAF) trainee pilot escaped with injuries after he bailed out from a Kiran training aircraft minutes before it crashed in agricultural fields at Bommarasipet village in Shamirpet on city outskirts on Monday evening.

Police said the pilot Raj Kumar took off from Hakeempet station around 4.40 p.m. on a solo sortie. The aircraft crashed nearly 20 minutes later, the Shamirpet Inspector, Narender Reddy, said. Mr. Kumar reportedly landed on some electric wires near the agricultural fields, but he did not suffer any burns. He was rushed to the military hospital in Bollarum.

The Hindu : Cities / Hyderabad : Trainee pilot survives by jumping from crashing Kiran aircraft


----------



## S.U.R.B.

sudhir007 said:


> Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Sing is King! Baldy crowned HAL&#8217;s marketing boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fixed wing clan of HAL is sure to miss the soft-spoken Sqn Ldr (Retd) Baldev Singh (Baldy) in flying overalls, after he was formally crowned as the Company&#8217;s new marketing head. Baldy too will miss his undying tryst with the throttle. An HAL release says that he took over as the new Director Corporate Planning & Marketing on August 16 &#8211; to be seated at its HQ on Bangalore&#8217;s famous Cubbon Road &#8211; now defaced by the metro rail work. Baldy was Executive Director Flight Operations and the Chief Test Pilot (Fixed Wing), prior to the new assignment.
> While the IJT-related incidents might have dented the spirit of Baldy and his team, insiders say that he has often kept himself out of the race from director-level opportunities in the past. &#8220;He was very much involved with the flying activities be it the IJT or Hawk. And, there could be other reasons, only he would know as to why he chose to stay away from holding top posts. Now, with him being appointed as the Director, he is sure to miss flying,&#8221; sources said. Baldy&#8217;s first task would be to chart a new flight-path for HAL&#8217;s marketing and corporate planning wings. With HAL sitting on a pile of projects, corporate planning becomes a vital cog in the wheel. He will also have to deal with an extremely mediocre head in Nayak, whose term will finally end on October 31 this year &#8211; a keenly awaited day by many in the Company. With defence minister Antony making a statement in the floor of the Parliament that the IAF is not trying to take control of HAL, it is now certain that a civilian is sure to take charge, try and save the sinking fortunes of the Company. By the time, hopefully Baldy would have got a grip on his men and machines!
> THE MAN: Sqn Ldr Baldev Singh did early schooling in Bangalore at St. Joseph European High School and later joined St. Joseph College. He joined the National Defence Academy in 1970 and graduated from the academy in December 1972 and was commissioned into the Indian Air Force in June 1973 as a fighter pilot. After doing operational flying on Hunter, Mig-21 and Mig-23 aircraft, he qualified as a Flight Instructor in July 1983, and was posted to Air Force Academy at Hyderabad for Instructional Flying Duties on the Kiran Aircraft. In 1984 he did his experimental test pilots course and was deputed to HAL in 1986. He retired from the Indian Air Force in 1989 and joined HAL. He was involved with the LCA Programme from 1990 onwards and was deputed to the Aeronautical Development Agency for this purpose. On the LCA programme he worked extensively on the development and flight testing of the flight control laws of the Light Combat aircraft. He carried out the flight evaluation of these flight control laws at the Real Time simulator at BAE Wharton in UK followed by the flight evaluation of these control laws on the F-16, Lear Jet and NT-33 aircraft in USA. He holds a diploma in Aviation Flight Safety from the Naval Post Graduate College, Monterey Bay, California, USA. He has extensive test flying experience on five prototype programmes and carried out the first flights of the HANSA aircraft and the Intermediate Jet Trainer. He has a Total Flight Test Experience of over 6000 hrs on over 55 different types of aircraft. He is a Qualified Flying Instructor and holds a diploma in Aviation Flight Safety from the Naval Post Graduate College, Monterey Bay, California, USA.







*Stop*, i think i know this guy pretty well.






Attentive .........o'hell yeah!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Yes, this pioneer is sort of a celebrity in his own right:

Watch from 4.30-







I was going to post more pics of this legend but they were from the site that must not be named (BR)!!! and was threatened with a permanent ban, if you want to find the pics you will simply have to rely on your initiative I'm afraid.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

so is IAF stage 1 trainer going to be HTT-40 or PC-7MK2? or both? i am confused because i've read reports on HAL developing stage 1 trainer to replace Deepak's can someone clarify?


----------



## LiberalAtheist

hey guys since Deepak's have been grounded can we replace them with NAL Hansa trainers until the PC-7MK2 aircraft come in? the Hansa is more advanced than the Deepak as well


----------



## sudhir007

Should IAF or Mod goes for it


> Hungary to sell 8 Retired Mig-29 , open for public bid | idrw.org
> If you ever dreamt about owning your own fighter jet, here&#8217;s your chance. Hungary&#8217;s defense ministry is selling off eight of its MIG-29 planes.
> 
> Hungary&#8217;s government has decided that it would part with the 24 planes to raise cash after they were retired from active duty.
> 
> The deadline for bids for the first stage of the sales involving eight planes and 20 thrusters is Sept. 15. The jets will be sold off in a one-round public tender to be concluded in October.
> 
> The MIG jets were designed by Soviet Union-based airplane factory Mikoyan and entered service in 1983. They&#8217;re widely used short-range fighters, originally developed to counter advanced models in the U.S. Air Force, such as F-15 or F-16. Mikoyan has since been merged into JSC United Aircraft Corporation, publicly traded in Russia, with the government retaining a majority stake.
> 
> Hungary received 28 MIG-29s in 1993 as debt compensation from Russia. The planes soon became local pilots&#8217; favorites due to excellent maneuverability, which allowed the likes of Peter Kovacs, Gyula Vari and Zoltan Szabo to win world championship titles for flying them.
> 
> However, there were also downsides. MIGs are well-known for their high maintenance costs and high fuel consumption. Some planes in the fleet actually had to be salvaged in order to get spare parts to repair the others.
> 
> Also, when Hungary became a member of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization, or NATO in 1999, it became apparent that there would be compatibility issues. Instead of trying to prolong the MIGs&#8217; lifespan and upgrading their systems, the government decided to replace them with Gripens manufactured by Sweden&#8217;s Saab.
> 
> *If you can fork out at least 3.46 billion forints ($18.3 million), the minimum amount the ministry would accept for the package, you&#8217;re good to try. The deals are subject to the manufacturer&#8217;s approval.*


----------



## luckyyy

sudhir007 said:


> Should IAF or Mod goes for it


 
$18.3 million for the package , i think package includes weapons & supporting tools , 

+ $15ml for the upgrade = $34ml

not a bad deal !


----------



## RPK

Two ALGs and 51 airfields are lying unused due to terrain and operational constraints.

Development/re-activation of advanced landing grounds/airfields are undertaken based on the operational and strategic requirement of the Services, which is reviewed from time to time. This is a continuous process.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri D.B. Chandre Gowda in Lok Sabha today.


Press Information Bureau English Releases
DM/NN
(Release ID :75194)


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases
*
Enhancing Security in IAF&#8217;s Cyberspace
IAF becomes The First Defence Organization
To Receive License to Issue Digital Certificates*
The IAF took another significant step towards its net-centric vision, when the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne was formally handed over the license to issue Digital Signature Certificates by the Controller of Certifying Authorities (CCA), Dr N Vijay Aditya at Air Headquarters today.

As a part of the AFNET (Air Force Network) Project, Digital Signatures issued by a license holder would provide the legal recognition to an electronic document under the IT Act 2000. With this, the IAF would be able to put in place a Public Key Infrastructure (PKI), which is a practical strategy for achieving information security in today&#8217;s highly networked environment. An essential component for providing enhanced Information Assurance and Identity Management Capabilities, PKI would provide data integrity, user identification and authentication, user non-repudiation, data confidentiality, encryption and digital signature services for programs and applications on Air Force Network. It would also issue and manage software and hardware certificates on the state-of-the-art IP/MPLS (Internet Protocol/ Multiprotocol Label Switching) network of the IAF. With this system in place, the IAF becomes the first defence organization and the second Government body,[first being NIC (National Informatics Centre)] to receive the coveted license.

Air Marshal KK Nowhar, Vice Chief of the Air Staff, Air Vice Marshal Sanjay Sharma, ACAS (Signals and IT), senior Air Force officials and luminaries from academia, private sector and public sector were among those who were present at the occasion.


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ the IAF really is surging ahead with their "net-centric" approach and are planning to launch their own dedicated sat soon right? Followed in coming years by IA/IN.


----------



## sancho

PunjabiSidhu said:


> so is IAF stage 1 trainer going to be HTT-40 or PC-7MK2? or both? i am confused because i've read reports on HAL developing stage 1 trainer to replace Deepak's can someone clarify?



Both, a ready and proven foreign aircraft and a indigenous developed in addition, just like LCA/MMRCA, LUH/HAL LOH.




PunjabiSidhu said:


> hey guys since Deepak's have been grounded can we replace them with NAL Hansa trainers until the PC-7MK2 aircraft come in? the Hansa is more advanced than the Deepak as well



The NAL Hansa needs to be produced first and besides the time it's a waste of money to us it for just such a short time. Also it seems IAF wants to focus on tandem seat trainers only, possibly also the the reason why the Ka 52 helicopter was rejected.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

sancho said:


> Both, a ready and proven foreign aircraft and a indigenous developed in addition, just like LCA/MMRCA, LUH/HAL LOH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NAL Hansa needs to be produced first and besides the time it's a waste of money to us it for just such a short time. Also it seems IAF wants to focus on tandem seat trainers only, possibly also the the reason why the Ka 52 helicopter was rejected.


 
okay but why have 2 basic trainers? seems like waste of money but other AF's do use 2 basic trainers but which will be the ab initio trainer and the stage 1 trainer? and another thing is why did we order the PC-7MK2 when we could have ordered the more modern PC-9? 

Hansa is tandem seat i believe we could just send pilots to be trained at air clubs or abroad for basic training countries like Israel until the PC-7MK2 come in


----------



## angeldemon_007

*FGFA with LCA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98




----------



## LiberalAtheist

there are a lot of Sikhs in IA but not in IAF or IN that should be changed


----------



## Vibs

PunjabiSidhu said:


> there are a lot of Sikhs in IA but not in IAF or IN that should be changed



Religion has nothing to do with selection into the armed forces. Selection criteria are different for all 3 forces.IAF has one of the most strictest criteria for entrance.If a person does not meet the requirement he will not make it through irrespective of his religion

Besides, I know loads of Sikhs who are in the IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Vibs said:


> Religion has nothing to do with selection into the armed forces. Selection criteria are different for all 3 forces.IAF has one of the most strictest criteria for entrance.If a person does not meet the requirement he will not make it through irrespective of his religion
> 
> Besides, I know loads of Sikhs who are in the IN.


 
i guess but you have to admit the Gurkhas and the Sikhs are over represented in the armed forces (not saying that as a bad thing) but i have never seen Gurkha, Sikh, Kumaoni, etc pilots in the IAF but just a bunch of skinny tall dudes maybe because Sikhs cannot go in the cockpit due to the Turban and beard issues and i think Gurkhas like to fight on the ground better than in the air


----------



## Black Widow

PunjabiSidhu said:


> there are a lot of Sikhs in IA but not in IAF or IN that should be changed



What is it??? Is it a joke??? Please refrain from posting such nonsense.. 



PunjabiSidhu said:


> i guess but you have to admit the Gurkhas and the Sikhs are over represented in the armed forces (not saying that as a bad thing) but i have never seen Gurkha, Sikh, Kumaoni, etc pilots in the IAF but just a bunch of skinny tall dudes maybe because Sikhs cannot go in the cockpit due to the Turban and beard issues and i think Gurkhas like to fight on the ground better than in the air



Wrong Observation, Sikhs can wear small turban (same like bhajji wear). So turban is not an issue. It may happen that Sikhs enroll lass in IAF/IN, Like muslim enrollment is lesser(lesser than 1%) in armed forces..


----------



## Vibs

PunjabiSidhu said:


> i guess but you have to admit the Gurkhas and the Sikhs are over represented in the armed forces (not saying that as a bad thing) but i have never seen Gurkha, Sikh, Kumaoni, etc pilots in the IAF but just a bunch of skinny tall dudes maybe because Sikhs cannot go in the cockpit due to the Turban and beard issues and i think Gurkhas like to fight on the ground better than in the air


I believe it's more to do with culture. Punjab has been exposed to land wars and the army a lot and kids get influenced by that. South India generally has less exposure to the Army so kids tend to be influenced by the Air force.


----------



## aanshu001

PunjabiSidhu said:


> i guess but you have to admit the Gurkhas and the Sikhs are over represented in the armed forces (not saying that as a bad thing) but i have never seen Gurkha, Sikh, Kumaoni, etc pilots in the IAF but just a bunch of skinny tall dudes maybe because Sikhs cannot go in the cockpit due to the Turban and beard issues and i think Gurkhas like to fight on the ground better than in the air



Mainly with height & weight issues u Sikh and not in fighter planes but with other flying machines they don't had any probs.

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

I think it is, Standing 64"-77" sitting34"-40"


----------



## Abingdonboy

PunjabiSidhu said:


> there are a lot of Sikhs in IA but not in IAF or IN that should be changed


 


PunjabiSidhu said:


> i guess but you have to admit the Gurkhas and the Sikhs are over represented in the armed forces (not saying that as a bad thing) but i have never seen Gurkha, Sikh, Kumaoni, etc pilots in the IAF but just a bunch of skinny tall dudes maybe because Sikhs cannot go in the cockpit due to the Turban and beard issues and i think Gurkhas like to fight on the ground better than in the air



Your either blind or just stupid but here you go the YT vid should be extra interesting for you:


sudhir007 said:


> Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Sing is King! Baldy crowned HALs marketing boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fixed wing clan of HAL is sure to miss the soft-spoken Sqn Ldr (Retd) Baldev Singh (Baldy) in flying overalls, after he was formally crowned as the Companys new marketing head. Baldy too will miss his undying tryst with the throttle. An HAL release says that he took over as the new Director Corporate Planning & Marketing on August 16  to be seated at its HQ on Bangalores famous Cubbon Road  now defaced by the metro rail work. Baldy was Executive Director Flight Operations and the Chief Test Pilot (Fixed Wing), prior to the new assignment.
> While the IJT-related incidents might have dented the spirit of Baldy and his team, insiders say that he has often kept himself out of the race from director-level opportunities in the past. He was very much involved with the flying activities be it the IJT or Hawk. And, there could be other reasons, only he would know as to why he chose to stay away from holding top posts. Now, with him being appointed as the Director, he is sure to miss flying, sources said. Baldys first task would be to chart a new flight-path for HALs marketing and corporate planning wings. With HAL sitting on a pile of projects, corporate planning becomes a vital cog in the wheel. He will also have to deal with an extremely mediocre head in Nayak, whose term will finally end on October 31 this year  a keenly awaited day by many in the Company. With defence minister Antony making a statement in the floor of the Parliament that the IAF is not trying to take control of HAL, it is now certain that a civilian is sure to take charge, try and save the sinking fortunes of the Company. By the time, hopefully Baldy would have got a grip on his men and machines!
> THE MAN: Sqn Ldr Baldev Singh did early schooling in Bangalore at St. Joseph European High School and later joined St. Joseph College. He joined the National Defence Academy in 1970 and graduated from the academy in December 1972 and was commissioned into the Indian Air Force in June 1973 as a fighter pilot. After doing operational flying on Hunter, Mig-21 and Mig-23 aircraft, he qualified as a Flight Instructor in July 1983, and was posted to Air Force Academy at Hyderabad for Instructional Flying Duties on the Kiran Aircraft. In 1984 he did his experimental test pilots course and was deputed to HAL in 1986. He retired from the Indian Air Force in 1989 and joined HAL. He was involved with the LCA Programme from 1990 onwards and was deputed to the Aeronautical Development Agency for this purpose. On the LCA programme he worked extensively on the development and flight testing of the flight control laws of the Light Combat aircraft. He carried out the flight evaluation of these flight control laws at the Real Time simulator at BAE Wharton in UK followed by the flight evaluation of these control laws on the F-16, Lear Jet and NT-33 aircraft in USA. He holds a diploma in Aviation Flight Safety from the Naval Post Graduate College, Monterey Bay, California, USA. He has extensive test flying experience on five prototype programmes and carried out the first flights of the HANSA aircraft and the Intermediate Jet Trainer. He has a Total Flight Test Experience of over 6000 hrs on over 55 different types of aircraft. He is a Qualified Flying Instructor and holds a diploma in Aviation Flight Safety from the Naval Post Graduate College, Monterey Bay, California, USA.


 


Abingdonboy said:


> Yes, this pioneer is sort of a celebrity in his own right:
> 
> Watch from 4.30-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to post more pics of this legend but they were from the site that must not be named (BR)!!! and was threatened with a permanent ban, if you want to find the pics you will simply have to rely on your initiative I'm afraid.


P.s the vid YOU posted even had Sikh pilots and then you claim "YOUVE NEVER SEEN A SIKH PILOT?!!!


----------



## sancho

PunjabiSidhu said:


> okay but why have 2 basic trainers? seems like waste of money but other AF's do use 2 basic trainers but which will be the ab initio trainer and the stage 1 trainer? and another thing is why did we order the PC-7MK2 when we could have ordered the more modern PC-9?
> 
> Hansa is tandem seat i believe we could just send pilots to be trained at air clubs or abroad for basic training countries like Israel until the PC-7MK2 come in



Don't know why they choose the PC 7, but we need 2 trainers because the indigenous is nowhere near to be ready for induction, so we need the proven foreign aircrafts as stopgap solutions. As I said, similar to Fennec/Ka 226 and HAL LUH, or Rafale/EF and HAL LCA.
No the the Hansa trainer has a side by side config:







HALs HTT 40 and the Pilatus PC-7MK2 with tandem seat config:


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

sancho said:


> Don't know why they choose the PC 7, but we need 2 trainers because the indigenous is nowhere near to be ready for induction, so we need the proven foreign aircrafts as stopgap solutions. As I said, similar to Fennec/Ka 226 and HAL LUH, or Rafale/EF and HAL LCA.
> No the the Hansa trainer has a side by side config:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HALs HTT 40 and the Pilatus PC-7MK2 with tandem seat config:



BTW,the Grob 120 trainer also had the "side-by side" seating configuration but IAF considered it for trials at least!But when it comes to NAL Hansa,they don't even conduct field trials for it!












Doesn't it feel like they(IAF Top brass) are biased?!


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Dunno if it has been posted before but Damn this looks hawt



Photo of Gripen with Indian Air Force roundels


----------



## sancho

Lord Of Gondor said:


> BTW,the Grob 120 trainer also had the "side-by side" seating configuration but IAF considered it for trials at least!But when it comes to NAL Hansa,they don't even conduct field trials for it!



I agree with that to some extend, because if tandem seat was prefered, they simply shouldn't accepted the Grob 120 for the competition, but it seems that our forces/MoD prefers to have the more options in the competitions as possible. Once maybe to have different choices, but also to have more room for negotiation with the vendors. The mid air refueller competition for example was done with A330 and IL 78, but if the P8Is and C17s needs tankers with a boom refuelling system, the Russian tanker is not fitting the requiremtens at all. The only use of accepting it for the competition, or the trials is, to have a better chance of reducing the A330s price. No that the price seems to be not low enough, they try to get Boeing in the competition as well, because they have an aircraft with the correct system and that is cheaper as well. Even if the A330s wins again, it must lower the price to be more comparable to the US competitor.

Similar can be said about the naval MMRCA competition, where IN purposly did not send the RFI to Saab, because they have no carrier fighter, nor experience in developing it and even if, the Sea Gripen will not be very capable as a carrier fighter. However, when Saab asked to respond as well, they accepted it, again because they have better chances to negotiate with other competitors.

In some competition I can understand it, but in competitions like this for trainers with several competitors that would fulfill the requirments anyway, we should have made a shortlist before the trials, to not unnecessarily delay the decisions. Especially when your current trainer is grounded and your pilots can't be properly trained!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> I agree with that to some extend, because if tandem seat was prefered, they simply shouldn't accepted the Grob 120 for the competition, but it seems that our forces/MoD prefers to have the more options in the competitions as possible. Once maybe to have different choices, but also to have more room for negotiation with the vendors. The mid air refueller competition for example was done with A330 and IL 78, but if the P8Is and C17s needs tankers with a boom refuelling system, the Russian tanker is not fitting the requiremtens at all. The only use of accepting it for the competition, or the trials is, to have a better chance of reducing the A330s price. No that the price seems to be not low enough, they try to get Boeing in the competition as well, because they have an aircraft with the correct system and that is cheaper as well. Even if the A330s wins again, it must lower the price to be more comparable to the US competitor.
> 
> Similar can be said about the naval MMRCA competition, where IN purposly did not send the RFI to Saab, because they have no carrier fighter, nor experience in developing it and even if, the Sea Gripen will not be very capable as a carrier fighter. However, when Saab asked to respond as well, they accepted it, again because they have better chances to negotiate with other competitors.
> 
> In some competition I can understand it, but in competitions like this for trainers with several competitors that would fulfill the requirments anyway, we should have made a shortlist before the trials, to not unnecessarily delay the decisions. Especially when your current trainer is grounded and your pilots can't be properly trained!



Do you really think the future Indian tanker will have boom refuelling capability? I mean it's just _too_ logica (lol)l for the GoI/MoD. I believe that the FrAF has tankers that have both capabilities (boom/drouge) and USAF is/has started converting their tankers to similar capability for more integration with NATO and own forces (USMC/USN). The IAF/IN is going to be operating a large number of US planes with Boom refueling only (P-8I/C-17( and it would make sense for the IAF to cater for all planes and would be a bog boost to their capabilities. At least IAF had the foresight to have IAF SOAR C-130s fitted with probe and drouge to be compatible with current IL-78.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

@Sancho-I second your views
We should have atleast 20 A2A refueling aircraft as 70% of them would be available for most parts.
I have a doubt about the MMRCA...........Which A/C would these replace MiG21/27/23's or will they form a new segment?
IAF had said that they will go with the High-med-low combo but now it seems that they will end up being Top heavy(Su family)!
522 >20T A/C(272MKI and 250FGFA)...126>10T(MMRCA competition winner)......40+95 Tejas(?)!!!!!


----------



## bhagat

*IAF gets licence to ensure security of online information
*

Taking a major step towards its net-centric vision to put in place a foolproof information network, the Indian Air Force (IAF) has acquired a license to issue Digital Signature Certificates (DSC) which would give legal recognition to the electronic data.

The license to issue DSC was formally handed over to the IAF chief Air Chief Marshal N A K Browne by the Controller of Certifying Authorities (CCA) Dr N Vijay Aditya at Air Headquarters on Monday, IAF officials said here.

With this, the IAF would be able to put in place a Public Key Infrastructure (PKI) to ensure information security in today's highly networked environment, the officials added.

With the capability to provide Information Assurance and Identity Management, PKI would ensure data integrity, user identification and authentication, data confidentiality, encryption and digital signature services for programs and applications on Air Force Network.

With this license, IAF would also be able to issue software and manage hardware certificates on state-of-the-art Internet Protocols (IP) on its network.

IAF is the first defence force in the country and second agency after the National Informatics Center (NIC) to receive this license.
IAF gets licence to ensure security of online information - Brahmand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Not worried over Chinese moves: Air Chief | idrw.org

In the backdrop of US official reports suggesting that China was deploying nuclear-capable missiles along the borders with India, the Air Force today said it was not &#8216;worried&#8217; over these developments and has its own plans to deal with the issue.

&#8220;These are all known, it is nothing that we are worried about. We have our own plans and we are moving ahead with our own plans. These are the realities we have to deal with,&#8221; Air Chief Marshal N.A.K Browne told reporters on the sidelines of a CII event here.

He was responding to a query on the US Pentagon reports suggesting that the Chinese People&#8217;s Liberation Army has deployed nuclear missiles along the borders. However, the Pentagon reports have been dismissed by the Chinese government also.

Asked that what could India learn from China in developing its indigenous aerospace industry, the IAF chief said: &#8220;One thing that one could learn from them is that they don&#8217;t attempt to do everything themselves.&#8221;

&#8220;Once you start the Research and Development and then wait and wait, then you make it the test-tube model, it takes you 20-30 years (to finalise the project),&#8221; he said.

Browne said that though India doesn&#8217;t have direct evidence, but &#8216;we still do know that despite all the sanctions and all other things, they (China) got a fair amount of technology from outside&#8217;.

Browne said the Chinese were spending &#8216;a lot of money on R&D. In case of our PSUs, the existing levels are very low.&#8221;

Asked about its plans to upgrade the Nyoma ALG into a full-fledged airfield, Browne said the proposal was with the Government.

In the recent past, India has deployed its fighter aircraft including the frontline Su-30MKI in Assam and is in the process of upgrading its Advanced Landing Grounds in Ladakh and Arunachal Pradesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Found this in another forum.... Not sure how much credible it is but Friday Times (Pakistani) is not banana source like few others. 

What this could be? High altitude engine test facility which was part of C-17 deal? or anything else? 




Burgeoning relationship: US-India-Pakistan 
*A high official of the Obama administration held forth at a select gathering in Washington DC recently about the burgeoning relationship between the US and India. He laid out the huge canvas of cooperation, military as well as civilian, and the massive amounts of money involved in Indo-US business exchanges, defence deals and technology transfers. One example was a workshop undertaken by US Air Force scientists in India recently which "will end up being the largest bilateral technological cooperation in the world". The high official also spoke about the potential scope of the Indo-US relationship.* "When you see a vacant lot in prime real estate in an American city, you think it remains empty for a long time. Actually, it's not empty. A lot of work is going on behind the scenes. When building commences, you suddenly notice that a huge skyscraper goes up in no time at all. That's precisely because of the painstaking and meticulous work that was done for a long time on building a secure and durable foundation". That's what the Indo-US relationship will look like before long, he predicted. At the end of the talk, as the participants milled around, one official let slip that the Indo-US relationship is of "great concern" to Pakistan's military leadership. And that they often raise it as an issue in meetings with their American counterparts. The official said the Pakistan military has a "litany of emotional complaints". Hum ko un say wafa ki hai umeed jo naheen jantay wafa kya hai? Cynics say this could apply equally to both sides.
Hot Features: Such Gup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*Quite amazing stuff from IAF*


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Awesome interior shots of the Dhruv........Sorry if it has been posted before

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RPK

*IAF chopper makes emergency landing near Raigarh | NetIndian*


An Indian Air Force (IAF) helicopter with 14 defence personnel on board made an emergency landing at Koda Tarai airstrip, about 12 km from Raigarh, due to inclement weather.

Police sources said all the IAF officials and jawans on board the chopper were safe. The helicopter was on a routine sortie from Ranchi to Raipur.

As Raigarh was experiencing heavy downpour since this morning, the pilot decided to make emergency landing at Koda Tarai at around 1040 hrs.

The airstrip was reportedly closed for over five years, the sources said, adding that the chopper would take off for Raipur only after the weather condition improves.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Awesome interior shots of the Dhruv........Sorry if it has been posted before



Four stretchers and space for four passengers- impressive cabin space and TOW.


----------



## angeldemon_007

Defence Security Report


----------



## kaykay

* India to receive modified Mi-17s *

The Indian Air Force will receive a more powerful, modified version of the Mi-17 combat helicopter within the next two to three weeks. Sources say that the first units will be stationed at a central airbase in Southern Punjab. The location of the base was selected with consideration of neighboring regions.



The delivery of the first helicopter was initially scheduled for last March. India has ordered a total of 80 helicopters. The $1.35 billion contract was signed in 2008 with FSUE Rosoboronexport (Russia&#8217;s major exporter of weapons and military equipment), India&#8217;s Ministry of Defense reported.



The Indian Air Force plans to use the Mi-17s for special missions, such as transporting troops and equipment, search and rescue operations, and emergency evacuations.



Airborne troops and Navy Special Forces have long used the Mi-17. Its modified version can land several crews at once via several onboard exit points.



The Mi-17 is the most recent upgrade for the Indian Air Force. The last helicopter deliveries occurred between 2000 and 2004. India&#8217;s Air Force has been using several types of Mi helicopters for the last forty years, including in operations in East Pakistan and the 1999 Kargil War. This helicopter is the mainstay of the Indian Air Force in Ladakh, Arunachal Pradesh, Himachal Pradesh, and the Himalayas.



The new model will feature a number of technical features that will allow pilots to start engines at an altitude of up to 6,000 meters, in order to serve facilities located in the Himalayas. Each of the twin engines now has a capacity of 2,200 hp, a significant improvement over the original Mi-17s, which had twin engines of 1,950 hp each.



India&#8217;s neighbors, China and Pakistan, also use Mi-17 helicopters. While Pakistan has only a few Mi-17s supplied by the US (a new delivery is pending), China has signed a joint production agreement with Russia.



As previously reported, Rosoboronexport signed a contract with the US Army in May 2011 to supply Afghanistan&#8217;s Air Force with 21 multi-purpose Mi-17V5 military transport helicopters for a total of $367.5 million. This deal is the first ever Russian-American military and technical cooperation project. According to Vyacheslav Dzirkaln, deputy director of the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation, the Afghanis, who will be the end recipients of the choppers, have a long track record of operating Soviet-made helicopters. The Mi-17V5 is one of many upgraded versions of the world-famous Mi-8.



The first machines in this series were tested in combat conditions during the Afghan War in the 1980s.

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

the first fews will come within 2-3 weeks.....


----------



## kaykay

*From Russia with love: PAK FA&#8217;s debut makes Washington ponder *

Russia&#8217;s fifth generation fighter, the PAK FA, will enter service by 2015, according to Russian Air Force Commander-in-Chief Colonel General Alexander Zelin speaking earlier this week, Defence Talk reports. Almost simultaneously, in 2016, the US will put into service two new fighter versions: the F-35A for the Air Force and the F-35C for the Navy. For the United States, this means that it must at any cost implement its plan to manufacturing the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter.

The advantages of the new Russian fighter were demonstrated to the public at the MAKS 2011 air show &#8211; something western experts see as yet further confirmation of Russia&#8217;s firm intention not only to produce &#1058;-50 fighters for the Russian army but also to export them to other countries. 

Russia announced plans to buy 60 PAK FA fighters by 2020. According to official information, there are plans to put into service 250 fighters and maybe more, western analysts say. India already intends to buy at least 250-300 Fifth-Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) based on Russia&#8217;s &#1058;-50 and adapted to India&#8217;s demands.

Since the United States stopped producing its F-22 fighter, the F-35 multirole fighter has been the only alternative to the Russian PAK FA available for the US and other NATO countries. At this point, the Russian fighter outdoes its western counterpart in terms of speed, maneuverability, sight range, lifting capacity, and even radar evasion. Russia describes its PAK FA as a fighter that &#8220;thanks to the use of complex materials and advanced technology <...> can reduce recognition by radar, optic and infrared recognition systems to a minimum.&#8221;

As for the limited optical visibility, experts largely attribute it to use of metamaterials and so-called &#8220;e-camouflage&#8221; in the more recent versions of the PAK FA. The negative refraction index of metamaterials makes them an ideal means for camouflaging military targets, as they cannot be discovered by radio reconnaissance equipment within a certain range of frequencies. Using this technology, on-board cameras record everything surrounding the aircraft, in real time mode. Supercomputers and metamaterials allow the cameras to project the image on to the aircraft&#8217;s surface, making it invisible. A similar effect was used in one James Bond movie, Die Another Day, where 007 was driving around in an Aston Martin invisible to the naked eye. 

Being a multirole fighter, the PAK FA can also be deployed to repulse daylight ground attacks. It does not have to wait until night to perform combat operations, as was the case with the now decommissioned American stealth attack aircraft F-117, or perhaps the already mentioned F-35. Being invisible to enemy pilot puts PAK FA in a much more advantageous position. Yet the F-35 has a super sensitive electronic optical recognition system, which, in combination with helmet-mounted displays, allows pilots quickly to detect the warmth emanating from the enemy fighter. 

Despite the PAK FA&#8217;s e-camouflage technology, Russia should not rest on its laurels, experts warn. The United States also has a fifth-generation fighter capable of competing with its closest analogues, both the Russian one and China&#8217;s J-20. Even so, the US will need to accumulate a lot of such aircraft if it wants not only to replenish its combat losses but also to get the upper hand in the fight for aerospace dominance. 

Western analysts call on the US Congress to take into consideration Russia&#8217;s plans to export its new fighter to other countries. Along with India, potential buyers include Iran (if the UN cancels its embargo on weapons supplies), Arab nations (if the US refuses to sell its fighters), as well as Venezuela, Vietnam, Indonesia, Malaysia, and perhaps even China, given that the PAK FA have a greater bomb-carrying capacity than the J-20, Defence Talk reports.
Thus, conclusions have been drawn but it is unclear how Washington will react to calls for urgent measures. 

One thing is clear: Russia&#8217;s fifth generation fighter, the PAK FA, is a pioneer in the revival of Russia&#8217;s aerospace industry. Russia hopes to retain its position as the world&#8217;s leading manufacturer of military aviation equipment, Prime Minister Vladimir Putin said at the MAKS 2011 official opening ceremony. 



&#8220;The government has supported and will continue to support Russia&#8217;s aerospace industry. This is a clear strategic priority for us&#8221;, he stressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CypressHill

*KC-3806 (Final IAF C130J of this batch) @ RAF Brize Norton 3/4 Sept 2011 >>>> On it's way to India!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

^^^^ US supplied all the C-130J exactly as scheduled which is non existent in the dictionary of Russians, French, British even Israelis..... the main supplier of weapons to India. Now P-8I is ahead of schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Executioner

I' m loving it.


----------



## sancho

Kinetic said:


> ^^^^ US supplied all the C-130J exactly as scheduled which is non existent in the dictionary of Russians, French, British even Israelis..... the main supplier of weapons to India. Now P-8I is ahead of schedule.



Which is a good point indeed, but...

...would they have offered us an MRTA co-development? 
...would they sell us arms and techs without restrictions and controls?
...does our industry benefit from ToT? 
...how much did the operational capability of our forces suffered, even during war times and how much did our indigenous developments suffered, because of US sanctions?


I take any delay of Russian, French and Israeli arms and techs, as long as they remain to be totally reliable (especially in war times!), share their latest techs and treat us as real partners and not only as simple buyers. Not to mention that they give our forces total freedom to use these weapons the way they want and need it!


----------



## RPK

Procurement of Combat Aircraft
Su-30 MKI aircraft and TEJAS Light Combat Aircraft are the major modern combat aircraft that have been contracted for induction into the Indian Air Force (IAF). The total cost of procurement of the Su-30 MKI is over Rs.55,717 crore while the cost of procurement of the TEJAS Light Combat Aircraft is about Rs.8691 crore.

Capacity for design and manufacture of modern combat aircraft involves development of very high and sophisticated technology skills which is a gradual process. Technology denial regimes have thwarted this effort in the past. The Defence Procurement Procedure provides for procurement of aircraft and their subsequent manufacture in India. Hence, major aircraft procurement programme entail a mix of outright purchase from abroad and subsequent manufacture in India with increasing levels of indigenization. M/s. Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) is already manufacturing the Su-30 MKI aircraft as well as the TEJAS Light Combat Aircraft for the IAF. Further, M/s. HAL would also eventually be manufacturing the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) and Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) planned for induction into the IAF.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy in Rajya Sabha today.

PK/NN
(Release ID :75720)


----------



## angeldemon_007

*IAF chief on Germany visit*

NEW DELHI (PTI): Indian Air Force chief Air Chief Marshal N A K Browne has embarked on a week-long visit to Germany to strengthen military ties with the European country.

The visit comes at a time when the Defence Ministry is in the final stages of deciding the multi-billion dollar deal to procure 126 Medium-Multirole Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) for the IAF.

Germany is the lead partner of the four nations manufacturing the Eurofighter Typhoon, which along with the French Dassault Rafale, has been shortlisted for the deal by the ministry.

During the visit, which began Tuesday, the IAF chief may also go to the plant where the Eurofighter Typhoon is manufactured. 

He will meet with senior military leadership of that country to strengthen bilateral ties.

India is in final stages of finalising the mega deal and is likely to open the commercial bids of the two shortlisted companies by the end of this month.

The new aircraft will be used by the IAF to replace its aging fleet of MiG-21 and MiG-27 warplanes.

IAF chief on Germany visit - Brahmand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

See the professionalism of IAF... they are ready to loose old fighter jets and pilots but they don't want to induct Tejas which are superior and new in comparison to the flying coffins...


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some pictures of the Surface Launched Python and Derby SAM system(SpyDer)









Images originally posted on MP by Liquid bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

sancho said:


> Which is a good point indeed, but...
> 
> ...would they have offered us an MRTA co-development?
> ...would they sell us arms and techs without restrictions and controls?
> ...does our industry benefit from ToT?
> ...how much did the operational capability of our forces suffered, even during war times and how much did our indigenous developments suffered, because of US sanctions?
> 
> 
> I take any delay of Russian, French and Israeli arms and techs, as long as they remain to be totally reliable (especially in war times!), share their latest techs and treat us as real partners and not only as simple buyers. Not to mention that they give our forces total freedom to use these weapons the way they want and need it!


 
I agree with you that US is not a reliable partner and their weapons are very much prone to sanction and India will never get to close to US in terms of buying as we did with Russia, Israel or France but I think atleast in terms of supplying weapons on time US should be given credit where Russia etc are always delayed. Yes, US can never take the position of reliable partner like Russia.

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




Lord Of Gondor said:


> Some pictures of the Surface Launched Python and Derby SAM system(SpyDer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images originally posted on MP by Liquid bro.



SPYDER looks cool. It along with Akash will be our defence against cruise missiles.


----------



## Black Widow

Novice09 said:


> See the professionalism of IAF... they are ready to loose old fighter jets and pilots but they don't want to induct Tejas which are superior and new in comparison to the flying coffins...



The decision will be done by Defense minster, defense secratories, Some top level IAF officials. I doubt that all of them are non-corrupt. 

LCA will come without Dalali. I think HAL should start providing Commission, wine and ladies to these Bas####


----------



## sancho

Kinetic said:


> I agree with you that US is not a reliable partner and their weapons are very much prone to sanction and India will never get to close to US in terms of buying as we did with Russia, Israel or France *but I think atleast in terms of supplying weapons on time US should be given credit where Russia etc are always delayed*. Yes, US can never take the position of reliable partner like Russia.



True and we should use it to put some pressure on the others, but one thing should be clear, we are talking about arms and the important point for them is not how they are in peace times, but how they are during war times! We can complain about Russian spare supply, cost increasings, or delays (like I do for Gorshkov for example as well), but during war times most of their arms turned out to be very capable and useful for our forces and that what matters.


----------



## Novice09

Black Widow said:


> The decision will be done by Defense minster, defense secratories, Some top level IAF officials. I doubt that all of them are non-corrupt.
> 
> LCA will come without Dalali. I think HAL should start providing Commission, wine and ladies to these Bas####



As far as my knowledge goes (might be incomplete) IAF does not want Tejas MK-I... Its better to have a brand new alto instead of having an old and outdated esteem...

GoI seriously need kicks on their A$$ to speed up the MRCA acquisition process... let give these politicians a trip of MiG 21s as IAF provide trip of MKI to them... they will know the importance and criticality of a new jet in order to replace these MiGs


----------



## sancho

Novice09 said:


> As far as my knowledge goes (might be incomplete) IAF does not want Tejas MK-I... Its better to have a brand new alto instead of having an old and outdated esteem...



That's not correct, they even increased the order of MK1 to 2 squads and the MK1 is far from beeing outdated, or technically bad. The radar, engine, weapons and avionics are good, the RCS should be very low and if reports are true it will get inflight refuelling capability as well.
Where it lacks so far is mainly speed, possibly caused by design issues with much weight and drag, which is the main part where the MK2 changes should solve problems, but that doesn't meant the MK1s are generally bad.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kinetic said:


> I agree with you that US is not a reliable partner and their weapons are very much prone to sanction and India will never get to close to US in terms of buying as we did with Russia, Israel or France but I think atleast in terms of supplying weapons on time US should be given credit where Russia etc are always delayed. Yes, US can never take the position of reliable partner like Russia.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> SPYDER looks cool. It along with Akash will be our defence against cruise missiles.



Is IAF defeinetly getting SPYDER then? Last I hear it was "on hold" caught up in some beaurcratic nonsense.


----------



## Kinetic

Abingdonboy said:


> Is IAF defeinetly getting SPYDER then? Last I hear it was "on hold" caught up in some beaurcratic nonsense.



We have signed deal for 18 SPYDER systems. I think it should have been already inducted but as usual delayed. There was a news few months back that SPYDER is ready for induction after that no further news.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Awesome shot of the An32 in Ukraine in the year 1990!
Notice how good the An 32B looks in Blue!




Mi35 rare find!
This one is after it had a new paint job performed in the Aviakon Facility,Ukraine on August 7,2008.




Can anyone tell me as to what it was doing in Ukraine?!(As the upgrades are to be done by either Israelis or Russians).
Il 78 MKI bottom View(Looks good)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*India's 5th C130j*











courtesy : Mr. Ajay Shukla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## Abingdonboy

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...-military-picture-thread-198.html#post2114466


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases
*
Golden Arrows Complete 60 Years of Glorious Service to the Nation *

&#8216;Golden Arrows&#8217;, the gallant 17 squadron of the Indian Air Force is celebrating its 60th anniversary today. Formed in 1951 at Ambala with Harvard IIB aircraft, the squadron saw action in 1965 and 1971 wars. It also played a key role in &#8216;Op Safed Sagar&#8217;, the Kargil conflict in 1999 and earned the highest number of gallantry awards in the IAF including a Vir Chakra (Posthumous) awarded to Squadron Leader Ajay Ahuja.

The celebrations to mark 60 years of glorious service to the nation are being held in the traditional Air Force way at its parent base, along the Western border. The Commodore Commandant of the Squadron Air Vice Marshal BS Dhanoa YSM VM, Air Officer Commanding, Air Commodore Vishwas Gaur VM and the Commanding Officer Wing Commander Rajesh Nandedkar placed the wreath at the War Memorial.

The other celebrations during the event included a Barakhana and a special drill display by the Air Warrior Drill Team and thrilling Skydiving display by &#8216;Akash Ganga&#8217; team.. The Commanding Officer, Wing Commander Rajesh Nandedkar described this as a &#8220;momentous occasion&#8221; for the squadron and said that he was proud and honoured to be Commanding the Squadron at this time. He added that the presence of the Commodore Commandant, Air Vice Marshal BS Dhanoa YSM VM, on this historic occasion who was the Commanding Officer of the squadron during Kargil conflict, made these celebrations significant. The then Wing Commander BS Dhanoa was awarded Yudh Seva Medal (YSM) for his sterling leadership during the conflict as the glorious phase in the history of the Golden Arrows, when one Vir Chakra, one Yudh Seva Medal, two Vayu Sena Medals and two Mention-in-Dispatches were awarded for the operations. The squadron played a key role in filming the enemy positions which facilitated their subsequent targeting during the conflict.

Speaking of the occasion, Air Vice Marshal BS Dhanoa credited the achievements of the squadrons to the strong lineage of Commanding Officer, who built such strong foundations and carried forward the highest traditions of the IAF. Many of them rose to the highest rung of the IAF echelons including Air Chief Marshal LM Katre PVSM AVSM and Bar, the Chief of the Air Staff from 04 Sep 1984 to 01 Jul 1985. The other illustrious Commanding Officer of the yesteryears include Air Commodore Jasjit Singh, Air Marshal Janak Kapoor, Air Marshal R Bhasin and Air Marshal MSD Wollen. The squadron was stationed in the Eastern theatre for a considerable period including 1971 Indo-Pak war. It mounted continuous Combat Air Patrol (CAP) missions during the war to keep the enemy air at bay.

Rich tributes were paid to the Martyrs on the occasion, who in the highest traditions of the service made the supreme sacrifice for the nation. It is these spirited men, who charted the course of history and set standards for successive generations to follow. In his message to the Squadron the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Air Command, Air Marshal DC Kumaria stated; &#8220;These traditions are the treasure troves of all fighting arms&#8221;.


----------



## sudhir007

Belarus may buy outdated Su-30 fighters from Russia | Defense | RIA Novosti

Eighteen Su-30K fighter jets which were delivered by Russia to India in the 1990s could end up in service with the Belarusian air force, respected Russian business daily Kommersant said on Friday.
*
Russia and India agreed on the sale of advanced Su-30MKI fighters to the Indian air force in mid-1990s, but Moscow had not been able to deliver the aircraft until early 2000. The sides found a compromise - the first 18 fighter jets were delivered in downgraded version, Su-30K, on condition that they would be returned to Russia after being replaced with Su-30MKI.*

According to Kommersant, the aircraft were formally returned to Russia's Irkut aircraft corporation, but never touched the Russian soil and ended up in Belarus.

The first 10 jets have been recently delivered to an aircraft plant in Baranovichi for a deep overhaul to the Su-30KN version, Kommersant cited a source close to Russian state arms exporter Rosoboronexport. The remaining eight are expected to arrive in November.

The source said Belarus was interested in buying the Su-30K because the country cannot afford new aircraft and the deal could be very cheap.

*According to Russian experts, the current price for an outdated Su-30K after depreciation is about $10 million. An overhaul would require an additional $5 mln per plane.*

*"To buy a heavy fighter for $15 mln is a real bargain," Kommersant quoted Ruslan Pukhov, the head of the Russian Center for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies, as saying.*

Despite the certain loss from such a deal, Irkut may be forced to sell the Su-30Ks to Belarus because the Russian Defense Ministry will not spend the money on old aircraft, and other potential buyers - Syria and Sudan - are out of the picture for political reasons.


----------



## Archie

*17 Sep, 2011, 09.40AM IST, Rajat Pandit,TNN
Soon, Rs 2,900 crore deal for acquiring 75 Swiss Pilatus PC-7 turbo basic trainers jets
*
NEW DELHI: India is swiftly moving towards inking another major deal for training aircraft to teach rookie pilots the intricacies of combat flying before it stitches up the over $10.4 billion (Rs 42,000 crore) project to acquire 126 top-notch fighters.

The Rs 2,900 crore deal for acquiring 75 Swiss Pilatus PC-7 turbo basic trainers is in the final stages now, with the "note" prepared for the Cabinet Committee on Security being "vetted" by the finance ministry at present, say defence ministry sources.

"While the contract for 126 MMRCA ( medium multi-role combat aircraft) is likely to be inked only by January-February, the trainer deal will be signed this year itself," said a source.

Though the Pilatus trainer had emerged the cheapest among other contenders like American Hawker-Beechcraft's T-6C Texan-II and Korean Aerospace's KT-1 after flight trials, it was dogged by some allegations of irregularities in the procurement process. But MoD has dismissed them, holding the negotiations were completed with the Swiss company based on "its absolutely valid commercial offer".

IAF has long felt the need to modernize its trainer fleet, with young pilots grappling with 114 ageing piston-engined HPT-32s and 137 Kiran-I & II aircraft to learn the inherently-dangerous art of combat flying in supersonic jets. Almost 40% of the over 1,000 crashes recorded in IAF since 1970 have been attributed to "human error (air crew)".

The need for new aircraft is especially urgent since the HPT-32s, which for long served as the basic trainers for its rookie pilots, have been grounded since August 2009 after one of the aircraft crashed due to engine failure.

IAF, of course, is also progressively inducting British Hawk AJTs (advanced jet trainers), 123 of which were ordered in two contracts inked in March 2004 and July 2010 for a total of around Rs 16,000 crore, but they are meant for advanced combat training.

The Pilatus trainers will replace the HPT-32s to provide initial training to rookie pilots. The eventual requirement for the basic trainers could well touch 200, with Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) making a bulk of them. The defence PSU is also developing the HJT-36 Sitara to replace the Kirans for intermediate-level training.

Soon, Rs 2,900 crore deal for acquiring 75 Swiss Pilatus PC-7 turbo basic trainers jets - The Economic Times


----------



## Abingdonboy

FIRST DEPLOYMENT OF IAF C-130J:





NDRF personnel wait to board an IAF C-130 bound for Sikkim after the Earthquake hours earlier. 






The NDRF's equipment is loaded onto the IAF's C-130J, a NDRF rescue team is a completely self-contained unit that takes with them all the equipment and supplies they could need in the course of their operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Indian Jaguar Re-engining Nears*








> When India did not shortlist either of the U.S. fighter offerings in its large Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft competition, it raised questions whether something was amiss with the defense-industrial relationship between the two sides.
> 
> But U.S. industry still looks to have access to this growth market. The latest sign is that after seven months of on-again, off-again talks, India&#8217;s effort to re-engine more than 100 of its Sepecat Jaguar strike aircraft is finally moving forward, with indications that Honeywell will land the deal.
> 
> Indian air force officials say the defense minister, in late August, was told to fast-track the acquisition to replace the Jaguar&#8217;s Adour Mk811 engines in light of operational considerations and requirements. That effectively means a contract will be awarded to Honeywell for its F125N engine. Both U.S. President Barack Obama and Secretary of State Hillary Clinton pushed for the $650 million deal during their visits to New Delhi last year. U.S. officials suggest that the paperwork for a foreign military sale (FMS) is already being processed. Any deal with Honeywell would involve the purchase of more than 200 engines.
> 
> But it is not a done deal. High-level Rolls-Royce officials says they are still in talks with the air force to upgrade the current powerplant. Rolls-Royce did not respond to the service&#8217;s request for proposals earlier this year and was believed to have stepped away from the competition in February, saying it had issues with the stated requirement. While Honeywell offered a new engine, Rolls-Royce&#8217;s was an upgrade of the existing Adour engine to the Mk821 standard, and therefore not strictly a &#8220;re-engining&#8221; as demanded by the Indian air force.
> 
> &#8220;We are still in dialogue with the Indian air force about what we believe is a much more cost-effective and lower-risk engine upgrade program. A package that would minimize aircraft integration and would utilize existing Adour infrastructure in Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd., which we believe should be a point of deep importance for the customer,&#8221; a senior Rolls-Royce India official says. Military officials confirmed that the firm has held several meetings with the acquisition team since February.
> 
> In briefings, Honeywell has criticized Rolls-Royce&#8217;s Mk821 program, suggesting that several parts of the engine were yet to be developed fully. Honeywell says its offering, the F125IN, is designed to &#8220;drop-fit into existing Jaguar airframes, resulting in an enhanced aircraft with superior mission capabilities and with a projected life-cycle savings of over $1.5 billion.&#8221;
> 
> Privately, Rolls-Royce has questioned Honeywell&#8217;s &#8220;drop-fit&#8221; claim, suggesting that certifying the F125N on the Jaguar is likely to take an unacceptable length of time from the military&#8217;s perspective.
> 
> The Indian air force, which began acquiring Jaguars in 1981, has since bought license-built variants from Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd., and has had them upgraded several times with new navigational aids, weapons capabilities and precision-attack systems, incrementally cranking up platform weight. After several complaints of low thrust across the aircraft&#8217;s operational envelope, particularly at medium altitude, the service decided four years ago to search for a new engine. In 2008, an internal study of the options available recommended an engine replacement rather than an upgrade.
> 
> Over the next few months, the Indian air force will also come closer to choosing a close-combat air-to-air missile for its Jaguars. The competitive field has been narrowed to MBDA&#8217;s Advanced Short-range air-to-air missile and Rafael&#8217;s Python 5. Live-fire field evaluations are scheduled to be held before year&#8217;s end.
> 
> Indian air force chief Air Chief Marshal Norman Browne, a veteran Jaguar pilot himself, has stressed the need for efficient contracting, faced as he is with depleting squadron strength. Four days into office, a fatal Jaguar crash, still under investigation, is understood to have compelled fresh dialogue with the defense ministry to speed up modernization efforts, since they have a bearing on flight safety.



Indian Jaguar Re-engining Nears | AVIATION WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

^^ Wasn't ASRAAM already selected for Jaguar..? And a new AAM was to be designed under a JV...


----------



## jha

*Indian Air Force (IAF) Pilots prepare for a Night Drill ahead of Air Force Day celebrations in Kalikunda airbase*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ Damn, amazing pics. More please!!


----------



## Dash

The first picture is just awesome...Looks like a herd of angels, who can protect life and kill evil..


----------



## Zabaniyah

Yep, those pics look really awesome


----------



## Night_Raven

jha said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Flankers ... sexy !! *


----------



## anathema

Wow amazing pics.....are there any more ?


----------



## jha

Night_Raven said:


> Flankers ... sexy !!



300 of these lined together..Just imagine...


----------



## SpArK

IAF Chief: Mirage 2000 weapons contract for MICA missiles to be signed this month or the next.

IAF chief showers praise on @LockheedMartin for early delivery of C-130Js. 
Says IAF receiving benefit of Rs 400 crore less on follow on order for 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veeru

*Kargil to be a major Indian Air Force base*

NEW DELHI: Gaining from its experience of using the Kargil airfield for military operations during the 1999 war with Pakistan, the Indian Air Force (IAF) is all set to develop the airfield into a fullfledged base that can operate all types of medium and heavy lift transport planes.

The IAF chief, Air Chief Marshal Norman Anil Kumar Browne, said at the annual press conference ahead of the Air Force Day October 8 that the IAF plans to expand the 6,000-foot runway to enable the base to operate all major transport aircraft such as the Soviet-origin IL-76 heavylift planes, the newly-ordered C-17 heavylift aircraft from the US and the already acquired C-130J Super Hercules for sepecialist operations.

Soviet-origin medium-lift AN-32 transport planes are being operated from the Kargil airfield, in the northern part of Jammu and Kashmir, since the 1999 Kargil war.

The Jammu and Kashmir government had activated the airfield in 1996 for civilian aircraft operations and was under the Airports Authority of India (AAI) till the Kargil war, when the military operations began there.

Since then, the IAF has been operating the AN-32s from the airfield, apart from the Jammu and Kashmir government using it for operating tourist flights. 

Kargil to be a major Indian Air Force base - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veeru

*IAF to upgrade airfields at Kargil, Nyoma*

Published: Monday, Oct 3, 2011, 18:07 IST
Agency: PTI

To strengthen its capabilities in Ladakh along the borders with China and Pakistan, Indian Air Force (IAF) is going to upgrade its airfields at Kargil and Nyoma for fighter and heavy transport aircraft operations.

"Defence Ministry has given its clearance for expanding Nyoma airbase, the proposal is awaiting clearance from Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS)," IAF Chief Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne said here today.
*
Observing that expansion of existing airstrips will give a "fair amount of both defensive and offensive options" to the IAF, he said, "We are also looking at expanding the Kargil runway for operating all type of aircraft."*

Though a lot of work needs to be done to make these airstrips support modern transport aircraft such as C-130J and C-17s, Browne said, the IAF, in due course of time, is also planning to operate fighter aircraft from these two bases.

"As Nyoma (airstrip) is concerned, we want to develop the base to a 12,000 feet runway and with that kind of space available, we plan to base aircraft of all types we can operate from there such as fighter class aircraft, transport and helicopters," Browne told the annual Air Force Day press conference.

Responding to a query on the infrastructure available in Kargil, he said, "As far as Kargil is concerned. It is a much shorter strip with just 6000 feet and the width of the strip is just 100 feet. We are already operating AN-32 transport planes from there."

Queried about the kind of fighter aircraft which IAF is planning to operate from Nyoma and Kargil airfields, Browne said, "We should be able to operate C-17 and C-130 and in due course of time.

"We should have the capability to operate certain amount of fighter aircraft from there. But our first priority is to get the heavy transport aircraft operating from there," he said.

The IAF chief said that with these two fully operational airstrips, the force will have more options to operate its fighter and transport aircraft.

He said the upgradation of runway at Kargil may take a little more time than Nyoma due to the kind of work that is required there.

"We are hoping to operate the heavy transport aircraft from there by 2016. The base requires some heavy amount of land filling," he said.

Referring to the floods in Leh two years ago, Browne said because of the peculiarities of the weather and terrain there, the IAF wants to increase its options to operate in the eastern and northern Ladakh.

"When we had Leh floods, if Leh had not been recovered in time, the entire mountain area would have been cut off and the entire relief work would have stopped," he said.

"Because of the peculiarities of weather and terrain in the northern region, we want to increase our options in the eastern and northern Ladakh," Browne said.

Kargil, which was the main target of Pakistan army in 1999 conflict, is strategically located along the LoC. Upgradation of the airstrip would help in maintaining the large number of troops deployed at high altitude there.

With the capability of operating heavylift aircraft from there, IAF can also rush in troops in large number, if required.

Nyoma, which is closer to Chinese border, is located in Eastern Ladakh and its upgradation will help in augmenting the support provided to army formations there.

IAF to upgrade airfields at Kargil, Nyoma - India - DNA

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------

*IAF to upgrade airfields at Kargil, Nyoma*

Published: Monday, Oct 3, 2011, 18:07 IST
Agency: PTI

To strengthen its capabilities in Ladakh along the borders with China and Pakistan, Indian Air Force (IAF) is going to upgrade its airfields at Kargil and Nyoma for fighter and heavy transport aircraft operations.

"Defence Ministry has given its clearance for expanding Nyoma airbase, the proposal is awaiting clearance from Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS)," IAF Chief Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne said here today.
*
Observing that expansion of existing airstrips will give a "fair amount of both defensive and offensive options" to the IAF, he said, "We are also looking at expanding the Kargil runway for operating all type of aircraft."*

Though a lot of work needs to be done to make these airstrips support modern transport aircraft such as C-130J and C-17s, Browne said, the IAF, in due course of time, is also planning to operate fighter aircraft from these two bases.

"As Nyoma (airstrip) is concerned, we want to develop the base to a 12,000 feet runway and with that kind of space available, we plan to base aircraft of all types we can operate from there such as fighter class aircraft, transport and helicopters," Browne told the annual Air Force Day press conference.

Responding to a query on the infrastructure available in Kargil, he said, "As far as Kargil is concerned. It is a much shorter strip with just 6000 feet and the width of the strip is just 100 feet. We are already operating AN-32 transport planes from there."

Queried about the kind of fighter aircraft which IAF is planning to operate from Nyoma and Kargil airfields, Browne said, "We should be able to operate C-17 and C-130 and in due course of time.

"We should have the capability to operate certain amount of fighter aircraft from there. But our first priority is to get the heavy transport aircraft operating from there," he said.

The IAF chief said that with these two fully operational airstrips, the force will have more options to operate its fighter and transport aircraft.

He said the upgradation of runway at Kargil may take a little more time than Nyoma due to the kind of work that is required there.

"We are hoping to operate the heavy transport aircraft from there by 2016. The base requires some heavy amount of land filling," he said.

Referring to the floods in Leh two years ago, Browne said because of the peculiarities of the weather and terrain there, the IAF wants to increase its options to operate in the eastern and northern Ladakh.

"When we had Leh floods, if Leh had not been recovered in time, the entire mountain area would have been cut off and the entire relief work would have stopped," he said.

"Because of the peculiarities of weather and terrain in the northern region, we want to increase our options in the eastern and northern Ladakh," Browne said.

Kargil, which was the main target of Pakistan army in 1999 conflict, is strategically located along the LoC. Upgradation of the airstrip would help in maintaining the large number of troops deployed at high altitude there.

With the capability of operating heavylift aircraft from there, IAF can also rush in troops in large number, if required.

Nyoma, which is closer to Chinese border, is located in Eastern Ladakh and its upgradation will help in augmenting the support provided to army formations there.

IAF to upgrade airfields at Kargil, Nyoma - India - DNA


----------



## Raju4u

Good news we must be strong


----------



## SpArK

Great development. 

Hoping a squadron of interceptors and upgraded M2K;s placed there.


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Indian Air Force chief Air Chief Marshal Norman Browne today showered praise on Lockheed-Martin's execution of the Indian C-130J Super Hercules contract. With a contract for six more C-130Js in the final stages (through the foreign military sales or FMS route), the IAF chief revealed that the Indian government would be benefitting from a discount of approximately Rs 400 crore in the new contract as a result of savings accured during the execution of the contract for the original six (five delivered, with the sixth to arrive next month). "It is the first time in history that we have received aircraft earlier than the agreed date, and I commend the programme for its execution," the IAF chief said at his annual press conference today. When I asked him if the six follow-on C-130Js would be of the same configuration as the original six, he said, "*There will be some improvements."*



Livefist: Six More C-130Js For IAF In Afterglow Of First Contract

Any ideas what these improvements might be??


----------



## Thundersword

79th Anniversary of the Indian Air Force


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Thundersword

Military to expand strategic footprint
Rejig to guard India interests
SUJAN DUTTA

New Delhi, Oct. 3: India&#8217;s armed forces are re-orienting their strategic reach from the ability to land in, take off from and deploy in countries around the Indian Ocean rim to &#8220;wherever India&#8217;s interests lie&#8221;.

&#8220;I expect that at least by 2022, we are capable of taking care of India&#8217;s interests not only at home, but also abroad,&#8221; Air Chief Marshal Norman Anil Kumar Browne said today, setting a 10-year time frame.

&#8220;So far, our interest was defined from the Gulf of Aden (in the west) to the Straits of Malacca (in the east) but, as experience in Libya and other countries have taught us, we have to be able to reach wherever we have our interests,&#8221; he said.

Reflecting the dichotomy in India&#8217;s economic growth story, the military is swinging between the aspirational and the actual: its strategic global &#8220;vision&#8221; contrasts sharply with its &#8220;tactical&#8221; domestic and frontier compulsions.

Despite that, the re-orientation of strategic perspective that the air chief disclosed today means the military &#8220;perspective plans&#8221; that are now being drawn up will focus on acquiring assets that can cover longer distances faster &#8212; such as the C17 Globemaster III heavy-lift aircraft &#8212; and deployable hardware.

The Indian Air Force maintains a low-profile presence in just one foreign base &#8212; at Farkhor/Ayni in Tajikistan where Indian military engineers have relaid a runway and built hangars &#8212; but the security establishment does not make that public.

But India&#8217;s military is not preparing to &#8220;fight other people&#8217;s wars&#8221;, the air chief marshal said. &#8220;There is a big difference between expanding &#8216;strategic reach&#8217; and being &#8216;expeditionary&#8217;,&#8221; Air Chief Marshal Browne said.

The militaries of western developed countries, such as the US and the UK, are &#8220;expeditionary&#8221;, meaning that they engage in conflicts thousands of kilometres from their own territories. India&#8217;s focus will remain on airlifting, search and rescue and missions guarding Indian business assets overseas.

&#8220;First, obviously we have to see our security interest&#8230; that is defending the air space within our country, and thereafter look at where are our strategic interests lie. Earlier, we have been talking of our strategic interests starting from the Gulf of Aden to the Malacca Straits. But as the global footprint of India increases, certainly the IAF will be called upon to serve India&#8217;s interests based on our capabilities,&#8221; Browne said.

The modernisation plans will have to be tailored keeping in mind that &#8220;the strategic interests of the country will be serviced by the IAF irrespective of place, location and time, and we must achieve that capability&#8221;, he said.

The re-orientation of the Indian military&#8217;s strategic vision, policy-makers believe, is in keeping with the growth of Indian business interests and the presence of Indians in conflict-ridden countries. For example, Indian companies are prospecting for oil in the South China Sea, in collaboration with Vietnam, and around Sakhalin in Russia&#8217;s Pacific Coast.

But India&#8217;s security commitments at home demand a balance in acquisitions that the military is finding difficult to achieve. &#8220;This is something that will happen over the years and will be based on capabilities,&#8221; Air Chief Marshal Browne said, when asked if the new &#8220;strategic vision&#8221; was aspirational or whether the armed forces were actually working to a plan.

&#8220;It is clear that we have to be able to cover the distances in conjunction with, for example, the navy, as we did in Libya,&#8221; Browne said.

Among the domestic security demands that the military is currently trying to meet are mountain radars for the frontier with China, where air intrusions were reported as late as July. Browne said the IAF was currently dependent on the Indo Tibetan Border Police, a paramilitary force, to report such intrusions. The deployment of mountain radars would send out alerts in real time.

The Union home ministry, too, was likely to add to the list of multi-utility Mi-17 V5 helicopters that the IAF is now engaged in procuring. The IAF contracted 80 of the helicopters in 2008. It also told the home ministry that its resources were too stretched to deploy the number of helicopters it has asked for counter-Maoist operations. But this month the IAF has deployed two helicopters in Ranchi in addition to four in Jagdalpur and Raipur (Chhattisgarh).

Browne said the new helicopters were joining the fleet from this month and he expected to get 26 by March 2012.

The first squadron of the new Mi-17 V5s will be deployed at Bagdogra in north Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

jha said:


> *Indian Air Force (IAF) Pilots prepare for a Night Drill ahead of Air Force Day celebrations in Kalikunda airbase*




Flankers are one of the most Beautiful Warplane made... (Infact Raptor too looks good..) What say you?


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

the induction of c-130j will give a boost to Indian air force in rescue relief operations
now if India is purchasing more c-13oj
than they purchase c-13oj-30 model


----------



## Abingdonboy

nomi007 said:


> the induction of c-130j will give a boost to Indian air force in rescue relief operations
> now if India is purchasing more c-13oj
> than they purchase c-13oj-30 model



All C-130js IAF is inducting for SOFs are C-130-30js.


----------



## Veeru

*South Asias most powerful air base at Jodhpur*






Jodhpur: India has stepped up her air defence on the western border with the stationing of squadron of Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter jets at Jodhpur Air base. With this, the air base becomes the most powerful air base in South Asia, Commanding Aryan Gaekwad said.

Gaekwad was talking to reporters at the function of 79th Air Force Day on Tuesday. A total of 100 fighter jets and a hundred missiles are stationed at the Jodhpur air base, he further said.  The base is also equipped with modern radar and communication systems that enable the officers to give a quick response to any foreign fighter jet or foreign planes in the air domain of the country.

Officer Anurag Rai said the Royal Flying Club was started in Jodhpur in 1931 by the then king Umaid Singh with two planes. The air base was later upgraded in 1950 after the formation of Indian Air Force. 

South Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AUz

Why a new thread for this news? Honey,no one even gives a tiny sh!t about the news you posted. Even sensible Indians would agree with me b/c this is *normal* activity. This news has already been posted and discussed.What is new? 


congratz on getting the most powerful base in S.Asia,Bharti.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tamygu

how many of the 100 aircrafts at jogdpur are migs aka flying coffins.


----------



## nomi007

big thread for Pakistan


----------



## eiffe

Veeru said:


> *South Asia&#8217;s most powerful air base at Jodhpur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodhpur: India has stepped up her air defence on the western border with the stationing of squadron of Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter jets at Jodhpur Air base. With this, the air base becomes the most powerful air base in South Asia, Commanding Aryan Gaekwad said.
> 
> Gaekwad was talking to reporters at the function of 79th Air Force Day on Tuesday. A total of 100 fighter jets and a hundred missiles are stationed at the Jodhpur air base, he further said.  The base is also equipped with modern radar and communication systems that enable the officers to give a quick response to any foreign fighter jet or foreign planes in the air domain of the country.
> 
> Officer Anurag Rai said the Royal Flying Club was started in Jodhpur in 1931 by the then king Umaid Singh with two planes. The air base was later upgraded in 1950 after the formation of Indian Air Force.
> 
> South Asia



Great news for the IAF

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




tamygu said:


> how many of the 100 aircrafts at jogdpur are migs aka flying coffins.



*FALSE FLAG ALERT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

tamygu said:


> how many of the 100 aircrafts at jogdpur are migs aka flying coffins.



Nothing until otherwise we have a strategy of adopting Kamikaze Piloting techniques... It would be a win win even then.


----------



## King123

tamygu said:


> how many of the 100 aircrafts at jogdpur are migs aka flying coffins.



Why are you ashamed of using your own country Flag ?? Very bad. 

We have much better aircraft than your country.


----------



## Ambitious449

So which one was previous most powerful air base in south Asia


----------



## AMCA

Ambitious449 said:


> So which one was previous most powerful air base in south Asia



Well when was the last time a Fully loaded US Aircraft carrier Visited South Asia, it mush have been then and there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> A total of 100 fighter jets and a hundred missiles are stationed at the Jodhpur air base


This number is big. I think IAF should make sure the safety of this base...


----------



## notsuperstitious

tamygu said:


> how many of the 100 aircrafts at jogdpur are migs aka flying coffins.


 
Its so sad you joined the same day VKVM got banned. You two would have gotten along splendidly.


----------



## DarK-LorD

tamygu said:


> how many of the 100 aircrafts at jogdpur are migs aka flying coffins.


----------



## Hemlock

AUz said:


> Why a new thread for this news? Honey,no one even gives a tiny sh!t about the news you posted. Even sensible Indians would agree with me b/c this is *normal* activity. This news has already been posted and discussed.What is new?
> 
> 
> congratz on getting the most powerful base in S.Asia,Bharti.


 
Having a most powerful airbase is a news for us, and rationally should be 'the news' for the enemy at which is it aimed. 
why is Jodhpur made into a most powerful airbase and not Chennai,Kokatta,Delhi or Guwahati? cant you spot any geographical strategy employed here? the reason you considered it to be *normal* or doesn't want to give a Sh!t ,puzzles me. or is it because you too a victim of *'pseudo complacent strategy' *employed by evil Bharti chanakya propaganda tactic?


----------



## JustForFun

What happend to Diego Garcia?
Is it not in Asia, or is it concidered an Navy port instead of an air base?


----------



## vijayjha

AUz said:


> Why a new thread for this news? Honey,no one even gives a tiny sh!t about the news you posted. Even sensible Indians would agree with me b/c this is *normal* activity. This news has already been posted and discussed.What is new?
> 
> 
> congratz on getting the most powerful base in S.Asia,Bharti.


i believe the country with 400 fighter plane will have to give tiny sh!t about a base having 100 fighter plan in neighborhood so close to border


----------



## monitor

*India- The Indian Air Force Takes Off*

Guy Martin / Johannesburg



The shortlisting of the Dassault Rafale and Eurofighter Typhoon in India&#8217;s Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft competition highlights the lofty ambitions of the Indian Air Force, the fourth largest in the world. With the order for 126 aircraft, India will have more than 800 combat aircraft in its 1,700 aircraft inventory. Such purchases are part of the Air Force&#8217;s biggest expansion in thirty years and are transforming India into one of the leading air powers in Asia.

The US$10-12 billion Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) competition will be India&#8217;s single largest ever defence procurement deal. The 126 fighters (with options for 74 more) will fill the gap between the lightweight MiG-21 and Tejas and high-end Su-30MKI, and will replace MiG-23MF interceptors (phased out in 2007) and MiG-23BN ground attack variants (retired in March 2009). Only 18 aircraft will be delivered as flyaways while the remaining 108 will be built by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). HAL is already developing the necessary MMRCA production capacity, which will be ready in roughly three years time.

MMRCA history.

A request for information (RFI) for the fighters was issued early in the decade and requests for proposals (RFPs) were sent out in 2007, with flight testing beginning in August 2009. Flight trials, testing nearly 650 parameters, were completed in May last year. Six aircraft were competing for the contract, including the Eurofighter Typhoon, Boeing F/A-18IN Super Hornet, Dassault Rafale, Lockheed Martin F-16IN Super Viper (essentially a Block 60 F-16), RAC MiG MiG-35 (upgraded MiG-29) and Saab JAS 39IN Gripen (evolution of the Gripen NG).

Momentous news came on April 27 when Eurofighter and Dassault received bid extension letters just as the existing offers were about to expire. All four other competitors were eliminated from the race, leading Europe to declare victory as Eurofighter and Dassault were requested to extend their offer validity until 31 December.

The US Department of Defense said it was &#8216;deeply disappointed&#8217; and US ambassador to India, Timothy Roemer, resigned after the announcement. If the US had offered F-35 Joint Strike Fighters, full technology transfer and avoided restrictive end user equipment agreements, they may have made the shortlist. Nevertheless, the US still has billions of dollars worth of Indian defence orders to fulfil. Russia&#8217;s MiG-35 was worse affected, as there is now no chance the aircraft&#8217;s price tag will be subsidised by an Indian deal. This could make the aircraft too expensive for the export and domestic Russian market.

An official in the Indian Defence Ministry said the Scandinavian, American and Russian aircraft did not meet the IAF&#8217;s technical requirements. &#8220;We selected the best and it so turned out that they are European planes,&#8221; IAF head Air Chief Marshall Pradeep Vasant Naik said. Although India claims the two aircraft have been shortlisted on technical and operational grounds alone, politics most likely play a part. For instance, India is attempting to rely less on Russian equipment, especially as through-life support has been problematic with many of these systems.

The way forward. 

The Indian Defence Ministry will now carry out a &#8216;benchmarking&#8217; process to arrive at a reasonable price for the aircraft before commercial bids open in three to six months&#8217; time. Before deciding the final winner, India will negotiate on the price, offsets and technology transfer. During Aero India in February, Naik said the final contract would be signed in September or October, but any time between March and September next year is more likely.

The promise of a healthy workshare and technology transfer to local companies is an increasingly important factor in the selection of future equipment. India&#8217;s Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) has made offsets obligatory for any defence deal worth over 3 billion rupees (approximately US$65 million). Arms suppliers are required to invest a minimum of 30% of the deal&#8217;s value into Indian industry. However, with the huge MMRCA deal the offset figure stands at 50%.

The MMRCA project will help the Indian Air Force (IAF) achieve its aim of having around 40 frontline squadrons with between 700 and 800 combat aircraft by 2022, the end of the 13th Five Year Defence Financing Plan. By 2017 it envisages reaching its minimum sanctioned strength of 39.5 squadrons. However, the service would prefer 44 squadrons to maintain a defensive posture against China and meet a potential full-scale conflict with Pakistan. The IAF currently has only 33 squadrons but squadron strength is projected to drop to 27 between 2012 and 2017 due to accidents, the retirement of old airframes and long procurement delays.

Capability gap.

For the last decade IAF chiefs have been warning that if new aircraft are not acquired, India will lose its traditional numerical superiority over Pakistan. It would also become weaker in relation to China. Both of India&#8217;s neighbours have been rapidly modernising their respective air forces - former IAF head Air Marshal V K Bhatia has said that India may soon have to deal with between 1 500 and 2 000 modern fighters across its borders.

India has fought both China and Pakistan in the last 50 years and still regards them as a serious threat. This has not been helped by disputed territorial claims and deteriorating political, diplomatic and security ties. China is presently squatting on more than 7 000 square miles (18 000 sq km) of Indian land in Aksai Chin in Ladakh and claims ownership of the entire state of Arunachal Pradesh. China also continues to support Pakistan, delivering assistance for Islamabad&#8217;s nuclear programme and providing aircraft like the JF-17 Thunder.

As a result, India has deployed fighters along its border, with a Sukhoi Su-30MKI squadron being deployed to Tezpur in Assam (alongside Tibet) in 2009 in order to offset the People&#8217;s Liberation Army Air Force&#8217;s build up in the area. At the beginning of March a Su-30 squadron was deployed to Chabua, also in Assam. The IAF has plans to deploy a total of four squadrons to these two bases by 2015.

India is also upgrading its airfields in many areas, including 16 alongside the Sino-Indian borderline. Thirty strategic airfields, including formerly abandoned airstrips along the perimeter with China (such as Nyoma in Ladakh) are being renovated to support Su-30 and C-130J aircraft. The IAF operates more than sixty bases, with more being built, planned or upgraded under the Modernisation of Air Field Infrastructure (MAFI) programme. On March 16 the Ministry of Defence signed a 42-month, Rs 1094 crore (US$240 million) contract with Tata Power&#8217;s Strategic Electronics Division (SED) to modernise the 30 bases. The contract was delayed by a legal battle with Selex Sistemi Integrati after Tata was chosen as the winner in 2009.

Future vision. 

The IAF sees itself becoming a global player with a range of influence extending from the Persian Gulf to the Malacca Strait. It hopes to eventually be capable of fielding an expeditionary force able to undertake rapid deployments in case of disasters or acts of terrorism or piracy, using aircraft like the recently purchased Super Hercules. In fact, the latter is primarily intended for special operations use. The IAF has its own special operations unit in the form of the Garud Commando Force, which was established in 2004 with around 1,500 personnel.

In order to meet its goals of countering Pakistan and China and becoming a wide-reaching regional power, the IAF needs to replace its old and obsolete aircraft. In October last year Naik said the percentage of obsolete equipment in the Air Force currently stood at 50% but in five years would come down to 20% as new aircraft are introduced and old aircraft retired.

Defence spending.

Making it all possible is India&#8217;s burgeoning defence budget, which stands at 1.64 trillion rupees (US$36.28 billion) for the 2011-2012 fiscal year (starting March). This is up from 1.47 trillion rupees (US$32.23 billion) or 11.6% from last year. Nevertheless, it is still less than half that officially spent by China.

In 2010-11, India&#8217;s defence imports were estimated at around US$15 billion while consultancy firms like KPMG and Deloitte predict the country will spend between US$50 and US$112 billion on military equipment between now and 2016. This will ensure India remains the world&#8217;s largest importer of conventional weapons, a title it has held since 2006.

India&#8217;s biggest ever individual military purchase will be the US$25-35 billion order for 250-300 Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA), which are being jointly developed with Russia. In December last year Russian President Dmitry Medvedev signed a US$295 million initial design contract for the FGFA, which will see Indian designers work with Sukhoi designers in Russia for the initial 18 month contract period. Estimated aircraft development costs range from US$5-6 billion, to be shared between the two countries. Service entry will be from 2017 onwards, according to the Indian Air Force. The FGFA will be based on the Sukhoi T-50 PAK-FA that first flew in January last year. It is giving India its first opportunity to play a major role in the design and development of a high profile international fighter programme.

Occupying the spot of heavy fighter and strike aircraft is the mighty Sukhoi Su-30, which will continue to form the backbone of India&#8217;s fighter fleet to 2020 and beyond. In 1996 an initial 40 Su-30s were bought from Russia for US$1.46 billion, with deliveries beginning in 1997. Another ten Su-30s were bought for US$277 million in 1998. Most of the original Su-30s were retired, while 18 were upgraded to MKI standard. First deliveries of Su-30MKI full specification aircraft with thrust vectoring and phased array radars took place in September 2002. In 2000 HAL acquired a license to build 140 Su-30MKIs and began delivering these aircraft in November 2004.

In 2007 the IAF ordered 40 Su-30MKIs and another 42 in July 2010 (the latter deal includes aircraft to replace Flankers lost in May and November 2009). HAL will build the extra 42 aircraft, which will be delivered around 2016-2017. From 2012, Russia will upgrade 50 Su-30MKIs with strengthened airframes and avionics that will enable them to carry the BrahMos supersonic cruise missile.

Domestic capabilities.

Russian aircraft currently form the vast majority of India&#8217;s fighter force - over 70% of India&#8217;s military equipment comes from Russia. However, foreign designs are being joined by India&#8217;s second ever locally developed fighter. The Tejas (&#8216;Radiance&#8217 Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) first flew in January 2001 and achieved initial operational clearance (IOC) on January 11 this year. However, final operational clearance (FOC) is only expected in December 2012.

An initial 40 Mk I aircraft will be delivered to the IAF before the year is out. The Air Force ultimately plans to acquire 200 LCAs at a unit cost of roughly Rs 70 crore (US$15 million).

India launched the Tejas programme in 1983 to replace its ageing MiG-21 fleet. The project is indicative of India&#8217;s often messy indigenous aircraft programmes that ultimately force it to purchase large numbers of supplemental foreign designs. The project has suffered from cost increases (estimated at 3 000% since 1983 to the current Rs 17 269 crore/US$3.8 billion) and a major setback regarding its engine. This was supposed to be the Kaveri, designed locally by the Gas Turbine Research Establishment. Up until 2009, 20 billion rupees (US$455 million) were spent on the Kaveri, with the result being overweight and underpowered.

The General Electric (GE) F404-IN20 was chosen as a stopgap, but future Tejas Mk Is as well as the Mk II variant will use the more powerful GE F414-INS6 turbofan. This was selected over the Eurojet EJ200 in October 2010 and will fly in the Tejas Mk II in 2015. The IAF will buy 80 Mk IIs, which the head of the Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) said would have 35-40% better performance than the Mk I. Current plans suggest the Mk II fly by 2014, enter production in 2016 and obtain final operational clearance in 2018. Meanwhile, the Kaveri is still undergoing testing (in Russia) and an improved variant may be fitted to Mk II aircraft in around a decade.

The Tejas Mk I has been widely criticised for being behind schedule, over budget, overweight and reliant on foreign equipment. Its combat effectiveness has been questioned and it will most likely be based at Sulur in southern India, far from possible conflict with Pakistan and China.

Nevertheless, the project has given India enormous experience in developing indigenous aircraft. The country is now planning to develop the 45 000 lb (20 ton) Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA) to fill the gap between the Tejas and the FGFA. The ADA said a feasibility study and timeline for the AMCA would be concluded by the end of this year. Current plans suggest flight testing in 2019 and service entry of the first of 100 aircraft before 2020.

Upgrades.

In addition to purchasing and building new aircraft, the IAF has embarked on a wide array of upgrades for existing airframes. The highly important strike fleet of MiG-27s and Jaguars will remain in service until approximately 2020. By 2017/2018 the IAF will have 40 MiG-27MLs with air-to-air refuelling capability and improved avionics and weapons systems. Around 120 MiG-27s are currently in service.

Around 160 MiG-21s are operational and of these, 121 have been upgraded to &#8216;Bison&#8217; standard to counter delays with the Tejas. Upgraded machines will remain in service for another decade before being replaced, while unmodified MiG-21s will be phased out by 2013. The Bison aircraft feature new avionics including Super Kopyo radar, infrared search and track sensor and beyond visual range missiles, notably the R-77/AA-12.

Between 110 and 120 HAL-built Sepecat Jaguar S/M/Bs will be fitted with the Display Attack Ranging Inertial Navigation (DARIN) III avionics suite, enabling the aircraft to launch precision-guided weapons. At the moment the ASRAAM and Python 5 are competing to meet a close combat missile requirement for the Jaguar. The Maritime Jaguar squadron, with 20 aircraft at Jamnagar on the west coast, will shortly be armed with the Boeing Harpoon Block II missile, allowing them to attack land- and sea-based targets in support of the Navy.

In addition, the Jaguars will get new engines to lengthen their lives until 2022. The Honeywell F125IN and Rolls Royce Adour Mk 821 were competing for the contract, but Rolls Royce pulled out of the race in mid-February. As a result, the contract may have to be re-issued.

Also being upgraded is the MiG-29 Fulcrum fleet. Under a US$964 million contract awarded in 2006, the IAF&#8217;s 69 MiG-29s are being modified to MiG-29UPG standard with Phazotron Zhuk-ME phased array radars, R-77 Beyond Visual Range (BVR) air-to-air missiles, air-to-air refuelling probes, all-glass cockpits with helmet-mounted targeting systems, and improved RD-33 series 3 engines. Only six MiG-29s are being upgraded by RAC-MiG, while the rest are being worked on by HAL and the IAF. The first MiG-29UPG flew on February 4. Upgrades should be completed by 2013.

The IAF wants to also upgrade its 51 Mirage 2000Hs to Mirage 2000-5 Mk 2 standard. The Mirages have gained a reputation for being safe and reliable and have served the Air Force well, proving themselves in combat against Pakistan during the 1999 Kargil conflict. Their precision strike and BVR capabilities were especially well utilised during the fighting.

However, the proposed upgrade was delayed due to the high cost (around US$2.1 billion). The Air Force is continuing negotiations with Thales/Dassault, who are seen as the only ones capable of executing the upgrade.

Transport aircraft.

In addition to high-tech fighters, the IAF is completely revamping its transport fleet to give the Air Force its envisioned global reach within the decade. On February 3 the first of six new Lockheed Martin C-130J-30 Super Hercules arrived in India. Purchased for US$1.2 billion in January 2008, they are the first American aircraft bought by India in decades. They mark the country&#8217;s first transaction with the US Foreign Military Sales (FMS) system after decades of Cold War hostility and sanctions between 1998 and 2001 following India&#8217;s nuclear tests. The C-130Js will most likely be followed by a supplementary order for another six.

The order has paved the way for further American arms sales, but Indian officials worry the US could possibly impose sanctions again. Another issue is India&#8217;s refusal to sign agreements that protect and regulate the use of sensitive American avionics, notably the Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA). As a result, Indian C-130Js have various communication and navigation equipment manufactured locally to replace items left off by Lockheed Martin.

Secure American communications equipment will also be left off the ten Boeing C-17 Globemaster III strategic transports the IAF is in the process of buying through the FMS system. Boeing expects to close the deal by the middle of this year, paving the way for deliveries to begin in 2013-2014. India is concerned about the US$5.8 billion price tag, which was initially estimated at US$4.1 billion, and has asked Boeing for prices paid by other C-17 customers.

The IAF is also looking into purchasing 16 medium-lift transport aircraft, with the Alenia Aeronautica C-27J Spartan and Airbus Military C-295 under consideration. In addition, India has created a US$600 million joint venture with Russia to develop the United Aircraft Corporation (UAC)/HAL Il-214 Multirole Transport Aircraft (MTA), which will have a payload capacity of 33-44 000 lb (15-20 tons). The two firms plan to make 205 of the twin jet MTAs.

Making up the core of India&#8217;s transport fleet are 17 Il-76s and roughly 110 Antonov An-32s. 105 An-32s are undergoing an eight-year long mid-life refurbishment upgrade in the Ukraine under a US$400 million contract signed in 2009. The upgrade will extend their service lives by 15 years, allowing the An-32 to fly for at least another decade. Other transports in the IAF include nearly 30 Dornier Do 228s and 60 Hawker Siddeley HS 748s.

Air-to-air refuelling.

Until 2003 the IAF lacked a dedicated in-flight refuelling capability, when it bought six Ilyushin Il-78MKI tankers. India is looking to buy another six tankers in a roughly US$2 billion competition. In 2007 the Airbus Military A330 emerged as the favourite, but the tender was cancelled in January 2010 due to cost concerns. A new tender was released in September last year, with the main competitors being the A330MRTT and Il-78. Boeing withdrew its bid pending a US Air Force purchase of its offering.

Training.

Pilot training is a major issue for the Air Force, especially as it is urgently looking for a new basic trainer to replace to replace 180-200 HAL HPT-32 Deepaks that were grounded in July 2009 after yet another fatal crash. Seven aircraft were evaluated between October and December last year, with the Korea Aerospace Industries KT-1, Pilatus PC-7 and Hawker Beechcraft T-6C emerging as the leading contenders. The IAF will buy 75 trainers outright while 106 will be built under license by HAL as part of a roughly US$1 billion deal. Defence Ministry officials expect to award a contract in the third quarter of this year, paving the way for deliveries some time next year. In addition, HAL is developing an indigenous counterpart in the turboprop HTT-40 basic trainer.

Intermediate and advanced training is provided by the HAL HJT-16 Kiran, which will be replaced by the HAL HJT-36 Sitara jet trainer, which has been under development since 1997. The latter will achieve initial operational clearance in July this year and final operational clearance 2-3 years afterward then. In addition, the IAF also has the BAE Systems Hawk Mk 132 advanced trainer in service. In 2004, 66 Hawks were acquired after twenty years of negotiations (the Hawk and Alpha Jet were evaluated in the 1980s). Another 40 Hawks were ordered in July 2010, at a cost of US$779 million. The Hawks were bought to lower the IAF&#8217;s high accident rate, particularly with the MiG-21. In addition, 17 extra Hawks were ordered for the Navy. India&#8217;s first 24 Hawks were bought as flyaways while the rest are being built under license by HAL, which should have completed them by next year.

Helicopters.

One of the IAF&#8217;s most important directives is to support troops on the ground by providing air cover and by transporting men and material across the battlefield. Consequently, the IAF has a large fleet of around 250 helicopters. Most numerous is the Mi-8/17, with approximately 150 in service. They will be supplemented by 80 Mi-17V-5s from mid-2011. They were ordered in a US$1.35 billion contract in December 2008 and will be followed by another contract for 59 helicopters. Deliveries will be completed by 2014.

HAL has developed the 12 000 lb (5.5 ton) Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH), 54 of which will go to the Air Force and 105 to the Army under a US$3.56 billion order. About half of all Dhruvs will be Weapon System Integrated (WSI) with Mistral 2 air-to-air missiles, Helina anti-tank missiles and a 20 mm cannon slaved to the gunner&#8217;s helmet-mounted site. Dhruvs will replace the Air Force&#8217;s approximately 65 HAL Chetak light utility helicopters. Deliveries are expected to be completed by 2013-2014.

Like many of India&#8217;s other indigenous programmes, the Dhruv has been beset by contractual hitches, delays, sanctions and technical problems. However, it has achieved some export sales (notably to Ecuador) and is set to become an important aircraft in the Indian armed forces. It has given HAL the experience and confidence to build the related 6 500 lb (3 ton) Light Utility Helicopter (LUH), 187 of which will be acquired by the Air Force and Army Aviation Corps. The LUH project began in 2009 and should see the first aircraft take flight in 2013.

Additionally, the Indian armed forces in 2007 launched a search for 197 light reconnaissance and surveillance helicopters (64 for the Air Force and 133 for the Army). The winner of the US$750 million competition should be announced soon, possibly by the middle of this year. The Eurocopter AS 550 Fennec and Kamov Ka-226 are being considered after passing trials.

In the attack role the Indian Air Force has 20 Mi-25/35s in service and hopes to replace them with 22 new attack Helicopters. In May 2008 the Indian Ministry of Defence issued a request for proposals for twin-engined attack helicopters but the tender was cancelled in March 2009, only to be re-opened two months later. The AH-64D Apache and Mi-28 Night Hunter are the leading contenders. Due to its urgency, India has waived the normal offsets requirements. A decision is expected some time this year.

HAL is also developing the ambitious Light Combat Helicopter (LCH), which first flew in March 2010 after years of delays. It has stealth features, a glass cockpit and armour protection. The LCH carries the same armament as the WSI Dhruv. The IAF has ordered 65 LCHs for about US$1.4 billion, while the Army is buying 114. HAL expects certification in 2012 and production to begin in 2013.

The Air Force&#8217;s heavy lift helicopter fleet consists of four Mi-26 &#8216;Halos&#8217;, which may be replaced by 12-15 new heavy lift helicopters. Boeing&#8217;s CH-47F Chinook and Mil&#8217;s Mi-26T2 are competing for a contract.

In March 2010 AgustaWestland received a 560 million euro (US$764 million) contract to provide 12 AW101s to the Indian Air Force, together with training and a five year logistics package. They will be used for government VIP transport duties.

Airborne Early Warning & Control.

As airspace control is an important part the Air Force&#8217;s duties it has bought the Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) Phalcon airborne early warning and control system (AWACS). Three A50EI systems, mounted on Ilyushin Il-76 transports, were purchased for US$1.5 billion in March 2004. Deliveries began in May 2009 (instead of December 2007), with the second aircraft arriving in March 2010 and the third following in December. Another two A50EIs will most likely be ordered.

India also wants a smaller aircraft to complement its larger AWACS fleet and in 2008 signed a US$250 million deal with Embraer for three EMB-145s. These will have active electronically scanned array radars (Active Array Antenna Units) built locally by the Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO). Embraer will deliver the jets between the second half of this year and early next year, for introduction into service by 2013. The IAF already has four EMB-135 Legacy VIP transport jets, while a fifth is used by the Border Security Force (BSF).

Ground-based air defence.

Air defence has the same priority as offensive air operations and remains a key part of the IAF&#8217;s air power doctrine. Land-based air defence systems rely on the Soviet-era S-125 Pechora (SA-3), 9K33 Osa-AK (SA-8) and 9K30 Igla (SA-18) surface-to-air missiles (SAMs). These are being replaced by the Akash medium ranged SAM system, built locally by Bharat Electronics Limited. An initial two squadrons with 32 launchers and 250 missiles will be delivered by 2013. The IAF has also ordered another six Akash squadrons (with 125 missiles each) for US$925 million.

India and IAI are developing the Barak 8 Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MR-SAM) that will progressively replace the SA-3 and SA-8. The joint venture was launched in December 2009. Test firing is expected to begin this year. Ground-based radars are also being upgraded and the IAF has tenders out for a number of systems.

Due to delays with the Akash, the IAF is inducting 18 Rafael Spyder medium-range SAM systems, with deliveries scheduled to be completed by the end of 2012. Furthermore, the Indian MoD in April issued a request for information for a medium range SAM available within a short timeframe.

Satellites.

India is expanding into space in a big way, with all three services of the armed forces setting up an Integrated Space Cell. V K Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister, said last year that India is building a series of defence satellites, with launches increasing to one or two every year.

The IAF wants to launch satellites for communications, navigation, reconnaissance, ballistic missile defence and weapons guidance and will soon be getting its first dedicated communication satellite to network the IAF&#8217;s sensors and weaponry. Indeed, India&#8217;s airspace management system is being networked and overhauled with the Integrated Air Command and Control System (IACCS) and fibre optic Air Force Network.

Conclusion.

*India has one of the world&#8217;s most ambitious programmes to expand its air force. Whether its procurement system and industrial capability is up to the challenge remains to be seen.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hunter_hunted

Thnx for intimidating PDF members.


----------



## sancho

JustForFun said:


> What happend to Diego Garcia?
> Is it not in Asia, or is it concidered an Navy port instead of an air base?



I think they mean the number of fighters, but that's a debatable statement anyway.


----------



## rockstarIN

sancho said:


> I think they mean the number of fighters, but that's a debatable statement anyway.



There are floating airbases in our nearby seas with more than 100 ACs


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thundersword

Indian Air Force Mi-17s and C-130J at AF Day dress rehearsal today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

SpArK said:


>



Great video!


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Some IAF C130j pics*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Some Pics Of Indian Air-Force `s AN-32..*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*IAF modernising at fast pace to meet challenges*

*We have to be wherever India's strategic interests are, says Air Chief Marshal Browne*



> The process of modernisation [of the IAF] is going on at a fast rate, and I am not aware of any air force doing so in 15 years&#8230; We have to be [reaching] wherever the country's strategic interests are,&#8221; he said at apress conference, ahead of the Air Force Day that falls on October 8. Its traditional strategic sphere lay between the Gulf of Aden and the Straits of Malacca; but with India's global footprint expanding, the IAF should be ready to serve wherever India's strategic interests rested, he said.
> 
> *Air Chief Marshal Browne said the IAF would reach its sanctioned strength of 42 squadrons by 2022 &#8212; it now has 34 squadrons* &#8212; and commercial bids for the 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft should be opened by month-end.


----------



## sudhir007

Rest in Peace, Sqn Ldr (Retd) Baldev Singh

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: R.I.P. Baldy






---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------

Livefist: HAL Chief Test Pilot Found Dead. Suicide?

Shocking news. HAL's chief test pilot (fixed wing) and recently made Director (Corporate Planning & Marketing) Squadron Leader (Retd) Baldev Singh was found dead this morning. Possible suicide. He was apparently on holiday in Karnataka's Nandi Hills, where his body was found. More details shortly. R.I.P.

An official profile released recently: Sqn Ldr Singh took over as Director (Corporate Planning & Marketing) at HAL in August. Before that, he was Executive Director Flight Operations and the Chief Test Pilot (Fixed Wing) at HAL's Bangalore Complex.

Singh was involved with the LCA Programme from 1990 onwards and was deputed to the Aeronautical Development Agency for this purpose. On the LCA programme he worked extensively on the development and flight testing of the flight control laws of the Light Combat aircraft. He carried out the flight evaluation of these flight control laws at the Real Time simulator at BAE Wharton in UK followed by the flight evaluation of these control laws on the F-16, Lear Jet and NT-33 aircraft in the US.

Singh had extensive test flying experience on five prototype programmes and carried out the first flights of the HANSA aircraft and the Intermediate Jet Trainer. He has a Total Flight Test Experience of over 6000 hrs on over 55 different types of aircraft. He is a Qualified Flying Instructor and holds a diploma in Aviation Flight Safety from the Naval Post Graduate College, Monterey Bay, California, USA.

He joined the National Defence Academy in 1970 and graduated from the academy in December 1972 and was commissioned into the Indian Air Force in June 1973 as a fighter pilot.

After doing operational flying on Hunter, MiG-21 and MiG-23 aircraft, he qualified as a Flight Instructor in July 1983, and was posted to Air Force Academy at Hyderabad for Instructional Flying Duties on the Kiran Aircraft. In 1984 he did his experimental test pilots course and was deputed to HAL in 1986. He retired from the Indian Air Force in 1989 and joined HAL.



> Livefist: Why Did HAL's Veteran Chief Test Pilot Kill Himself?
> A question troubling Squadron Leader (Retd) Baldev Singh's many friends in the flying fraternity and air force. There is no information so far on a suicide note. Investigations are currently on, and it's too early to speculate on what happened: was it work pressure (Singh was recently elevated to the position of a Director at HAL), was it something personal. I've interacted with Sqn Ldr Singh on a few occasions since 2004, but I cannot say that I knew him well. I did speak to six people who either knew him well or worked closely with him, and all describe him as a soft-spoken, sober, self-effacing gentleman. My condolences to his family. And I will post, as and when I get more information on this deeply tragic turn of events. R.I.P


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


> Rest in Peace, Sqn Ldr (Retd) Baldev Singh
> 
> Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: R.I.P. Baldy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------
> 
> Livefist: HAL Chief Test Pilot Found Dead. Suicide?
> 
> Shocking news. HAL's chief test pilot (fixed wing) and recently made Director (Corporate Planning & Marketing) Squadron Leader (Retd) Baldev Singh was found dead this morning. Possible suicide. He was apparently on holiday in Karnataka's Nandi Hills, where his body was found. More details shortly. R.I.P.
> 
> An official profile released recently: Sqn Ldr Singh took over as Director (Corporate Planning & Marketing) at HAL in August. Before that, he was Executive Director Flight Operations and the Chief Test Pilot (Fixed Wing) at HAL's Bangalore Complex.
> 
> Singh was involved with the LCA Programme from 1990 onwards and was deputed to the Aeronautical Development Agency for this purpose. On the LCA programme he worked extensively on the development and flight testing of the flight control laws of the Light Combat aircraft. He carried out the flight evaluation of these flight control laws at the Real Time simulator at BAE Wharton in UK followed by the flight evaluation of these control laws on the F-16, Lear Jet and NT-33 aircraft in the US.
> 
> Singh had extensive test flying experience on five prototype programmes and carried out the first flights of the HANSA aircraft and the Intermediate Jet Trainer. He has a Total Flight Test Experience of over 6000 hrs on over 55 different types of aircraft. He is a Qualified Flying Instructor and holds a diploma in Aviation Flight Safety from the Naval Post Graduate College, Monterey Bay, California, USA.
> 
> He joined the National Defence Academy in 1970 and graduated from the academy in December 1972 and was commissioned into the Indian Air Force in June 1973 as a fighter pilot.
> 
> After doing operational flying on Hunter, MiG-21 and MiG-23 aircraft, he qualified as a Flight Instructor in July 1983, and was posted to Air Force Academy at Hyderabad for Instructional Flying Duties on the Kiran Aircraft. In 1984 he did his experimental test pilots course and was deputed to HAL in 1986. He retired from the Indian Air Force in 1989 and joined HAL.



Such a shame, a true pioneer who had done much for his country.

RIP sir

A vid of him doing what he loved:

Watch from 4.30-


----------



## jha

^^^ Something is not right...Investigation should be done..


----------



## Windjammer

Bangalore: HAL Chief Test Pilot found dead - Videos - India - IBNLive


----------



## EurofighterIN

I don't think he commited suicide they should launch a investigation to determine the cause of death


----------



## Windjammer

The Needless IJT Incident of February 8
If reports suggesting that the accident involving an indigenous Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) on February 8 at Yelahanka were caused by the pilot&#8217;s carelessness &#8211; he reportedly forgot to safely secure the aircraft&#8217;s canopy &#8211; are correct, then this has to stand as the most needless and unfortunate upset to budding aspirations of Indian defence export.

And for Sqn Ldr (retd) Baldev &#8220;Baldy&#8221; Singh, HAL&#8217;s chief fixed wing test pilot and the man who was behind the stick on the IJT&#8217;s first flight on March 7, 2003, it&#8217;s a little worse. But to understand just how inopportune February 8 was for HAL, things have to be wound back just a little bit.

In 1999, six years after the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) got its first programme extension, HAL made an inspired proposition to the air force. It said it could build a fine stage-two trainer to replace the HJT-16 Kiran. And those lessons from the LCA programme had emboldened HAL into suggesting that it could deliver results rapidly. From project sanction in July 1999 to a first flight in March 2003, the IJT made all promises a lush reality, much to the credit of HAL&#8217;s Aircraft Research & Design Center (ARDC).

In August 2005, HAL signed on Russia&#8217;s NPO Saturn to license build Al-551 jet engines for the IJT that will be commissioned into the IAF. These would give the IJT a markedly higher thrust to weight ratio than the French Lazarc engines that power the two prototypes. Reports suggest HAL intends to build at least 1,000 of the Russian powerplants at its Koraput, Orissa factory. HAL chairman Ashok Baweja wants to sell the IJT in West Asia, South East Asia and East Africa as a far cheaper proposition than European, American and Brazilian products.

Since the certainly worthy first-flight, the two IJT prototypes (PT-1 and PT-2) have logged about 300 flights so far and are gunning toward inductions into the IAF by early 2008. That&#8217;s an intended induction target of less than ten years from project sanction, and it cannot be ignored. And if one were to momentarily &#8211; fleetingly &#8211; set aside the initial consultations with Snecma and Smiths Aerospace, the IJT can be safely described as a true-blue Indian machine.

And that&#8217;s precisely why February 8 will go down as one of the most unneeded, redundant accidents in the history of HAL. The IJT&#8217;s canopy flew open, and pushed the jet careening to one side, exploding the starboard tyre and coming to a stop on its side, in front of thousands of spectators, potential foreign buyers and, probably most immediately importantly, our very armed forces.

How difficult will it be for HAL to convince them that the accident was caused by human oversight rather than any technological flaw? Very. Remember how the near-closed deal to sell ALH Dhruv helicopters to Chile dive-bombed after the November 2005 crash in Andhra Pradesh?

This is no elegy to shoddy technology. If there&#8217;s one thing that&#8217;s marked the IJT out, it is the aircraft&#8217;s incongruously clean development trajectory. And to destroy that by forgetting to close the canopy, while finally only human, is as near unforgivable as it can possibly get.

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/197139/hal-director-baldev-singh-commits.html


----------



## sudhir007

A-50 Phalcon AWACSs Base in Agra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

*IAF commanders to review security situation*

NEW DELHI (PTI): Top commanders of the Indian Air Force (IAF) will review the security situation and take stock of the operational preparedness of the Force at a conference beginning here Wednesday.

The three-day conference will be chaired by IAF Chief ACM N A K Browne and will be attended by the Vice Chief, Commander-in-Chiefs of IAF's seven commands and the Principal Staff Officer (PSOs).

"The conference will take stock of the operational preparedness of the Force and will review the data base concerning maintenance, administration and other aspects," IAF officials said here.

Besides reviewing the security situation and preparedness of the force, the Conference will dwell upon the issue of maintenance and safety of its air assets, they said.

The conference comes in the backdrop of the Air Chief's statement that the security situation in the immediate neighbourhood is "extremely fragile and warrants close monitoring."


----------



## DarK-LorD

18 Oct, 2011, 02.54PM IST, IANS
India among C-130 plane operators at Lockheed meet

NEW DELHI: India, among the new operators of Lockheed Martin's C-130 Hercules cargo planes, is attending a three-day conference being hosted by the American major company in the US beginning Tuesday.

The meet has attracted about 800 representatives from 34 nations, including India and Qatar that are new among the nations operating the aircraft, along with 90 supplier companies for the cargo plane.

India, represented by Indian Air Force (IAF) officials at the conference, has bought six C-130J Super Hercules for its special military operations. The fleet operated by the IAF from the Hindon air base in Ghaziabad, Uttar Pradesh, carried out its first humanitarian assistance mission during the Sikkim earthquake last month by carrying disaster relief material and rescue workers.

The 23rd Hercules Operators' Conference in Marietta, US, will focus on C-130 Hercules support, operations, upgrades and new fleet acquisition, a release from Lockheed Martin said here.

"This year's theme of 'Relevance and Affordability' provides insight into how the C-130 Hercules can meet the needs of multiple operators from a single baseline," the release said.

"As C-130 production continues at a high rate, Lockheed Martin seeks additional ways to keep all C-130 models viable through cost-effective modifications and upgrades," Lockheed Martin director of C-130 International Operations John Cottam said during the opening ceremony of the conference.

"We know that the C-130 will be here for decades to come and we want to make sure we support all airframes according to our operators' needs," Cottam said

"There is nothing like a Hercules and nothing that can replace a Hercules. Some have tried and some are still trying, but the reality is that the aircraft's concept, design and proven capabilities have been, and still are, the standard for airlift throughout modern history," he added.

The US Air Force has recently received HC-130J Personnel Recovery and MC-130J Special Operations aircraft.

At the end of this month, Lockheed Martin will roll out the 250th C-130J Super Hercules, destined for Dyess Air Force Base in Texas, which will be the world's largest C-130J feet operator with 28 aircraft. 

India among C-130 plane operators at Lockheed meet - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*First flight of LCA NP-1 delayed*

Oct 27, 2011 


BANGALORE: It&#8217;s official&#65533; *The undercarriage of the naval version (Naval Prototype NP-1) of India&#8217;s Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) is bulky by 400-500 kg.&#65533; The Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), which are jointly developing NP-1, is burning the midnight oil to iron out what they call &#8220;nagging developmental issues&#8221;.
*

&#65533;NP-1 is a trainer with tandem seating and NP-2 will be a singleseat fighter


&#65533;Insiders associated with the programme* attributed the delay in NP-1&#8217;s first flight to the undercarriage, built by HAL.&#65533; &#8220;In September 2010, we observed that the undercarriage was over-sized.&#65533; During traction-retraction and the undercarriage&#8217;s incorporation into the fuselage, there were many surprises awaiting us.*

This is a very critical piece with the hitting impact on the ship going to be much higher,&#8221; an official with HAL&#8217;s Aircraft Research and Design Centre (ARDC) said. The official said the issues related to the arrestor hook, landing gear and LEVCONs (control surfaces which allow better low-speed handling) were being addressed completely. With the Naval Project Team (NPT) monitoring every bit of the NP-I closely, the official told Express that all future aircraft in the naval programme would come with a new undercarriage.

&#65533;In September, NP-1 had successfully completed the engine ground run (EGR) and the taxi trials are set to begin soon&#65533; &#8220;We will fly the NP-I with the same undercarriage making some slight corrections.

&#65533;*If a smaller undercarriage has to be integrated now, it will delay the programme further. Young boys are putting their hearts out and working seven days a week*

&#65533;Making planes are not child&#8217;s play,&#8221; he added.&#65533; Sources at ADA say efforts are in full swing to make the NP-1 fly ahead of Navy Day (December 4). Captain Maolankar of National Flight Test Centre is likely to fly the NP-1 on its maiden flight.

&#65533;During the roll-out of the NP-1 on July 6, 2010, an excited Defence Minister A K Antony had announced that he was confident that the ADA-HAL-Navy team would make it fly by December end (2010). &#8220;It will be the best New Year gift to the nation,&#8221; Antony had said then. With yet another New Year throttling down for a landing, it is left to be seen whether Team NP-1 can gift Antony an X&#8217;mas gift in the form of a first flight.


First flight of LCA NP-1 delayed - southindia - Bangalore - ibnlive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

*IAF's Bhatinda base to become operational by next year*

The Indian Air Force base at Bhatinda in Punjab, which is being modernised under the Modernisation of Air Force Infrastructure (MAFI) plan, will become operational by June 2012. "We are looking at making the Bhatinda air force station operational under MAFI by first quarter of the next year," Saranjit Aujla of Raytheon's Network Centric Systems told a delegation of Indian journalists here.

Tata Power SED has won the US 240 million dollar contract for modernising the air force station which includes new runways, new lighting system and Air Traffic Control (ATC) systems.

The ATC component is being provided by the US-based Raytheon Company, which will be installing Auto Trac III systems at the IAF stations.

Aujla said the company, as part of MAFI phase one, has undertaken work on 30 IAF stations while work on another 25 stations would be taken up in the second phase.

"The work on phase I began in July this year and would be completed in three years (2014)," he said.

The official of the leading supplier of defence and civil aviation communications equipment said the work on second phase would begin in 2013.

The US company, which has its foot prints already in the civil aviation sector of India, would impart maintenance and adaptation training to the personnel of the TATA power SED, which is the prime contractor for MAFI project.

"The Controller training of the personnel for operation of ATC systems will be imparted in India as there were some issues related to visa," Aujla said.

A team of TATA Power SED is already undergoing training at Raytheon's Network Centric System facility here in Massachusetts.

Asked about the security concerns that might arise out of Raytheon people visiting the Air Force Station in India, the official said they have already submitted the resume of engineers for clearance to avoid delays.

"We have visualised all possibilities in advance and have been working on them. We have submitted the resume of our engineers (who will be visiting the sites for installation of ATC systems)," Aujla said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WHITESMOKE

*Operational trials of ATC systems early next year*

Indian Air Force ambitious plan to improve infrastructure of its airfields in the country is on course and a key component in integration of various systems for air traffic control should become operational for trials by early next year at the first site.

The first site of the project is being readied by U.S. major Raytheon to enable different radars of the IAF to integrate and provide data and is one of the crucial programmes of the Rs. 1,000 crore

Modernisation of Airfield Infrastructure (MAFI) contract that Tata Power Strategic Electronic Division signed with the IAF during April this year.

&#8220;It is a large umbrella contract for modernisation of IAF airfields. In the first phase 30 airfields are covered and we are working to integrate and install air traffic control automatic systems. The operational trials at the first site is expected to be held by the first quarter of 2012'',Robert Meyer, Raytheon Business Development

Manager for Air Traffic Management told a group of visiting Indian correspondents here.

The MAFI project is split into two phases, with the first phase envisaging upgrading facilities in 30 air bases including testing, integration and sustenance of Instrument Landing System, Distance Measurement System, Tactical Air Navigation system, Air Traffic Management System and CAT-2 Airfield Lighting System.

The first phase is expected to be completed in 42 months. Under Phase-II, 20-odd airfields that include those with the IAF, the Army, Navy and the Coast Guard are to be taken up for modernisation.

The Defence Ministry feels that based on the experience gained during the implementation of the first phase, the requirement in respect of the second phase will be consolidated. The timelines for the second phase is also approximately 42 months.

With the completion of both the phases, a total of 59 airfields will have lighting system to facilitate night landing. Of these operational airbases, eight airfields do not have electrical airfield lighting facility while four of these are provided with solar powered/portable lighting system.

The upgrading of the existing air bases is also in line with the massive modernisation of the IAF inventory with the induction of C130J and the acquisition of heavy-lift C17 Globemaster transport aircraft and other platforms.

A team of Tata Power officials are currently undergoing training at the Raytheon facility here. ``The challenge is in working together'' Business Development Director Saranjit S. Aujla said adding that it includes working to ensure complying with security issues. The company, he said, is looking forward to strengthen the company' 50-odd years old relationship with India.


----------



## Nirvana

*The 'Desi' Sukhoi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

http://livefist.blogspot.com/2011/1...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## ptltejas

Whats need of the LCA navy. its small and could not bring more heavy weapons. I think we need naval version of sukhoi (perhaps su-34 or 35) so which can bring the brahmos upto long range and cover more area. where as mig will be the sky superiority fighter. some sukhoi could also do role or air superiority to save sukhoi with Brahmos. Lca navy I dont think of more use. or just give more yr and make something like seaharier type vertical take of VTOL capacity into it. 

The need is 24 hrs X 365 days real time observations on all sea area or 200km from border and some of neighbours sea, andaman etc. the U2 of USA like plane with SAR, AESA, Cameras, Long range Infrared can track lots of sea area and network sentric control on it. ships may have AESA of long range to track all planes and missiles. so no need LCA navy. I think so. however considering the country plane I Love more than any plane but I think SU-34,35 and Mig-29 could be better.


----------



## sancho

ptltejas said:


> Whats need of the LCA navy. its small and could not bring more heavy weapons. I think we need naval version of sukhoi (perhaps su-34 or 35) so which can bring the brahmos upto long range and cover more area. where as mig will be the sky superiority fighter. some sukhoi could also do role or air superiority to save sukhoi with Brahmos. Lca navy I dont think of more use. or just give more yr and make something like seaharier type vertical take of VTOL capacity into it.
> 
> The need is 24 hrs X 365 days real time observations on all sea area or 200km from border and some of neighbours sea, andaman etc. the U2 of USA like plane with SAR, AESA, Cameras, Long range Infrared can track lots of sea area and network sentric control on it. ships may have AESA of long range to track all planes and missiles. so no need LCA navy. I think so. however considering the country plane I Love more than any plane but I think SU-34,35 and Mig-29 could be better.



The problem is that neither INS Vikramaditya, nor IAC 1 will be able to operate such heavy and big fighters, therefor light or medium class fighters has to be procured, but I agree on N-LCA beeing a bad choice.
A naval version of Pak Fa / FGFA could be on the list for IAC 2, since it will be way bigger and the Russian navy wants it for their future carriers too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Actually because of bigger size IN is not interested in N-PakFa and thats the reason why IN is interested in AMCA project and they are willing to support the N-AMCA monetarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

I beg pardon the plane was Su-33 and not su-34 or su-35. Sukhoi-33s are used as the plane on Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov. The length or the Kuznetsov is 1,005.5 ft (306.5 m) where as the length of our Vikramaditya-Gorskov will be 283.1 m the beam is 237.2 ft (72.3 m) whereas 51.0 m only, The indian made Vikrant class will be of Length: 262 metres (860ft)
Beam:60 metres (197ft). The Kuznetsov has Displacement: * 43,000 tons (Standard-load) * 55,000 tons (Full-load) and
* 58,600 tons (Max-load), Vikrant class Indian made Project 71 has two different ship shall have:
Displacement: * CV-01 40,000 tonnes * CV-02 65,000 tonnes (conventionally powered carrier) .

Considering kutzesov have 58,600 tons and CV-02 65,000, that shall have capacity to have Sukhoi-33.

However it require length of runway I have no data of runway on kutzsov, gorskov or any of the project-71.

Hope we shall have these killers.


----------



## truthseeker2010

^^^ from where have u taken the image?


----------



## ptltejas

truthseeker2010 said:


> ^^^ from where have u taken the image?









this is specially for you


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Actually because of bigger size IN is not interested in N-PakFa and thats the reason why IN is interested in AMCA project and they are willing to support the N-AMCA monetarily.



No not because N-Pak Fa would be too big for an IAC2, but because they support any indigenous development, no matter if it's a good development or not and N-LCA is the proof for that.
N- Pak Fa / FGFA would be a great carrier fighter, especially with catapults, because it has very long range on internal fuel, can carry big payloads internally and there should be no doubt about the flight performance of it.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Yeah thats true IN supports indigenous development but its not the only case here in this case, the most important point here in this case was the possible availability of a medium category 5th gen and adding to that the small size of indian AC's tempted IN towards AMCA so much that they will be funding the Naval version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Yeah thats true IN supports indigenous development but its not the only case here in this case, the most important point here in this case was the possible availability of a medium category 5th gen and adding to that the small size of indian AC's tempted IN towards AMCA so much that they will be funding the Naval version.



No buddy, they just want an indigenous 5th gen fighter, that's all so far. IAC 2s design is not even cleared yet, but we already know that it will be around the size of current Russian carriers, so more than able to carry heavy class fighters like the Flanker series or Pak Fa / FGFA. IN is just jumping on the train, because ADA and IAF are now pushing for AMCA and IN don't want to be left out. Not to forget, that we have a medium class 5th gen fighter on offer for IAC 2, the F35 that will be available way earlier than N-AMCA. 

- IAC 2 is expected around 2017/18
- Rafale M, F18SH could be available by 2016 onwards
- F35C by 2017/18
- N - Pak Fa / FGFA by 2020 the max
- N - AMCA 2022 the earliest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *Missile Deal This Week, Mirage Upgrade Starts Next Month*
> 
> As revealed by the IAF chief last week, two Indian Air Force Mirage 2000s will leave for France next month to begin the long-delayed Mirage upgrade programme that India signed with Dassault, Thales and HAL in July this year. The Indian upgrade team has been in France for a while now training and absorbing the upgrade routine. A deal for MICA air-to-air missile, which remained unsigned when the Mirage upgrade deal was concluded, is also expected to be cleared this week.



Livefist: Missile Deal This Week, Mirage Upgrade Starts Next Month


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> No buddy, they just want an indigenous 5th gen fighter, that's all so far. IAC 2s design is not even cleared yet, but we already know that it will be around the size of current Russian carriers, so more than able to carry heavy class fighters like the Flanker series or Pak Fa / FGFA. IN is just jumping on the train, because ADA and IAF are now pushing for AMCA and IN don't want to be left out. Not to forget, that we have a medium class 5th gen fighter on offer for IAC 2, the F35 that will be available way earlier than N-AMCA.
> 
> - IAC 2 is expected around 2017/18
> - Rafale M, F18SH could be available by 2016 onwards
> - F35C by 2017/18
> - N - Pak Fa / FGFA by 2020 the max
> - N - AMCA 2022 the earliest



I agree with all upto N-AMCA, let be serious the AF AMCA won't be flying for long in 2022 and surely a naval version is going to take some time to develop beyond that.


----------



## Nirvana

sancho said:


> No buddy, they just want an indigenous 5th gen fighter, that's all so far. IAC 2s design is not even cleared yet, but we already know that it will be around the size of current Russian carriers, so more than able to carry heavy class fighters like the Flanker series or Pak Fa / FGFA. IN is just jumping on the train, because ADA and IAF are now pushing for AMCA and IN don't want to be left out. Not to forget, that we have a medium class 5th gen fighter on offer for IAC 2, the F35 that will be available way earlier than N-AMCA.
> 
> - IAC 2 is expected around 2017/18
> - Rafale M, F18SH could be available by 2016 onwards
> - F35C by 2017/18
> - N - Pak Fa / FGFA by 2020 the max
> - N - AMCA 2022 the earliest



Hi sancho ,
About the AMCA , The AMCA Protoype at Earliest will fly by 2020-2021 Timeframe ...Even Some Air force Official said that AMCA Should see service By 2030
So cant Expect N-AMCA By 2022 as ADA has decided to go Slow on AMCA

Also , if Keel for IAC-2 Is Laid by Next year , At earliest IAC -2 Will be Launched by 2017-18 
Even with Some Delays - IAC 2 Will see Service By 2021-22


----------



## sancho

Nirvana said:


> Hi sancho ,
> About the AMCA , The AMCA Protoype at Earliest will fly by 2020-2021 Timeframe ...Even Some Air force Official said that AMCA Should see service By 2030
> So cant Expect N-AMCA By 2022 as ADA has decided to go Slow on AMCA
> 
> Also , if Keel for IAC-2 Is Laid by Next year , At earliest IAC -2 Will be Launched by 2017-18
> Even with Some Delays - IAC 2 Will see Service By 2021-22



That's why I said the earliest, more realistic is 2025 for any version of it, but I suggested earlier that we should go only for N-AMCA (if at all) as a dedicated carrier fighter design, without compromises for air force, similar to the F18SH if you want. That would also speed up the developement, because you can focus all testings on the carrier use only.
According of IN officials, IAC 2 is expected by 2017/18, I also would say till 2020, but no matter what, N-AMCA will come too late and therefor they have to procure another fighter beforehand to test and train from shorebased facilities again, just like we do it with Mig 29K and N-LCA now.


----------



## Nirvana

sancho said:


> That's why I said the earliest, more realistic is 2025 for any version of it, but I suggested earlier that we should go only for N-AMCA (if at all) as a dedicated carrier fighter design, without compromises for air force, similar to the F18SH if you want. That would also speed up the developement, because you can focus all testings on the carrier use only.
> According of IN officials, IAC 2 is expected by 2017/18, I also would say till 2020, but no matter what, N-AMCA will come too late and therefor *they have to procure another fighter beforehand to test and train from shorebased facilities again*, just like we do it with Mig 29K and N-LCA now.



F-35 C Or Rafale will be a Good Option for IAC 2 , Considering IAC 2 Possible service By 2020-22 Timeframe 

Whats Your take On F-35 C For Navy ?

N-AMCA Will be a waste of Resource , Infact N-PAKFA Can be a good Option with Russians Already Looking forward for That


----------



## sancho

Nirvana said:


> F-35 C Or Rafale will be a Good Option for IAC 2 , Considering IAC 2 Possible service By 2020-22 Timeframe
> 
> Whats Your take On F-35 C For Navy ?
> 
> N-AMCA Will be a waste of Resource , Infact N-PAKFA Can be a good Option with Russians Already Looking forward for That



I don't think any US fighter would be a good idea, since IAC2 and its fighters will have a strategic meaning and complete our nuclear triad, therefor we need fighters that can be used in 2nd strike missions with nuclear payloads and I see only French or Russian fighters suitable for that requirement. But I also think that the US will try to combine the offer of catapults with US carrier aircrafts (E-2D, F35C maybe even helicopters). We have to wait and see, but if Rafale wins IAF MMRCA, the chances for a combined deal should be very good!


----------



## ptltejas

Nirvana said:


> Hi sancho ,
> About the AMCA , The AMCA Protoype at Earliest will fly by 2020-2021 Timeframe ...Even Some Air force Official said that AMCA Should see service By 2030
> So cant Expect N-AMCA By 2022 as ADA has decided to go Slow on AMCA
> 
> Also , if Keel for IAC-2 Is Laid by Next year , At earliest IAC -2 Will be Launched by 2017-18
> Even with Some Delays - IAC 2 Will see Service By 2021-22


 
no good Idea just speed up with keeping in mind export purpose. rediculous why scientist go slowly on it. MOD is MAD.

Just go with use of Graphne as electronics and on possible eqipments. Use laser like f35 against missiles as laser pod to deal with from any direction.

and than also nahi 2020 is much far just fly prototype within 3-5 yrs.


----------



## BoB's

Su 30mk's at Jodhpur base.







Su 30mki's at Jodhpur base.






I thought all Mk's are upgraded to Mki standard........ on second thought did they left some of them to train our pilots against them?


----------



## Jon Snow

BoB's said:


> *Su 30mk's at Jodhpur base.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su 30mki's at Jodhpur base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought all Mk's are upgraded to Mki standard........ on second thought did they left some of them to train our pilots against them?



those look like mig 29s, not su 30mks - we returned all of those long back.


----------



## BoB's

They are a bit lengthy for Mig 29.

Mig 29 at Jamnagar Base.


----------



## Indian-Devil

Jon Snow said:


> those look like mig 29s, not su 30mks - we returned all of those long back.


 
These are deff SU-30MKI in 2nd pic, look at canards of these aircrafts.


----------



## Abingdonboy

AFAIK the original 18 SU-30MKs were until recently still sat idle with pilots converting to MKIs. However recent deal for further 42 includes trade in of these 18 MKs (God knows what Russia will do with them). Seems to be pic of the idle MKs. Take into consideration Google earth doesn't get updated too often.

I think MoD should sign some sort of deal with Google to prevent publishing of such sensitive locations like US has.


----------



## Jason bourne

can anyone please shade some light on leased tuplove . is it a bomber what kinda armament ?..


----------



## sancho

BoB's said:


> Su 30mk's at Jodhpur base.
> 
> I thought all Mk's are upgraded to Mki standard........ on second thought did they left some of them to train our pilots against them?



That are Su 30 MKs (Mig 29s have different wing design and color scheme), but google obviously didn't upgraded the pic since years, because they were sold back to Russia and we got brand new MKIs instead.




Jason bourne said:


> can anyone please shade some light on leased tuplove . is it a bomber what kinda armament ?..



The Tupolev Tu-142 is used by the navy as a long range maritime patrol aircraft, but they will be replaced soon by Boeing P8Is.


----------



## brahmastra

sancho said:


> That are Su 30 MKs (Mig 29s have different wing design and color scheme), but google obviously didn't upgraded the pic since years, because *they were sold back to Russia and we got brand new MKIs instead*.
> 
> .



any source to confirm it?


----------



## Jason bourne

> The Tupolev Tu-142 is used by the navy as a long range maritime patrol aircraft, but they will be replaced soon by Boeing P8Is.



but i read somewere its a strategic bomber and also there is no perfect info abt its numbers in indian airforse navy .:0


----------



## Nirvana

brahmastra said:


> any source to confirm it?



Belarus to buy 18 Sukhoi jets from India

They Were handed back to Russians and to be sold to Belarus

Belarus to buy 18 Sukhoi jets from India
Belarus may buy outdated Su-30 fighters from Russia | Defense | RIA Novosti

We will Be Getting New MKI's


----------



## Nirvana

Jason bourne said:


> but i read somewere its a strategic bomber and also there is no perfect info abt its numbers in indian airforse navy .:0



The Tu 142's In Navy are Primarily Used for Long range Patrol Reconaissance , But they Surely can Carry Out Bombing Missions Because of Its Payload Bay 

we Have 8 Tu-142

They are to be Replaced By P8 I's 

The P8I's for India will Come With Harpoon Missile and Torpedos for ASW Roles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Nirvana said:


> Belarus to buy 18 Sukhoi jets from India
> 
> They Were handed back to Russians and to be sold to Belarus
> 
> Belarus to buy 18 Sukhoi jets from India
> Belarus may buy outdated Su-30 fighters from Russia | Defense | RIA Novosti
> 
> We will Be Getting New MKI's



Su 30mk's at lohegaon Air Base

In 2006







In 2008






In 2011






I think they are still in India

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

[/COLOR]DRDO in talks with SNECMA on JV of Kaveri Engine, IAF clears engine specs






In written reply to Rajya Sabha today. Defence Minister Shri AK Antony ,informed that DRDO is currently negotiating with M/s SNECMA, France for co-development and co-production of Kaveri Aero Engine for the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas Mk-II.

Indian Air Force (lAF) has been consulted at every stage and is part of negotiation for the co-development of Kaveri engine. The draft engine technical specification has been examined and cleared by IAF and has further suggested that the engine design should have minimal impact on the LCA, Tejas airframe for future retro-fitment.
The project proposal will be put up for Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) approval after the completion of price negotiation.
&#8220;Indian Air Force (IAF) has been consulted at every stage and is part of negotiation. IAF has cleared the Kaveri engine co-development proposal with M/s Snecma, France. The draft engine technical specification has been examined and cleared by IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lemurian

*F-35 is not an Ideal Choice for India
*
Laxman K Behera

November 23, 2011

The recent Pentagon report on US-India Security Cooperation which indicates the possible sale of the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter to India has created a hubbub in the media. Some have even gone to the extent of suggesting that New Delhi should scrap its ongoing, half-a-decade, effort to procure 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft from European countries and instead buy the F-35, the only fifth generation fighter that is available for international customers. However, a careful analysis would show that the F-35 is not an ideal choice for India for a variety of reasons ranging from the delay in its developmental schedule, a tight production line, prohibitive cost, India&#8217;s own efforts to jointly develop and produce a fifth generation fighter with its traditional supplier, Russia, and little technological or industrial benefits that would accrue to India from the F-35 purchase.

The first and foremost reason why F-35 is not the ideal choice for India is that the fighter is yet to come out from its developmental phase to the production floor and for exports. The radar evading plane, the biggest ever collaborative project involving the US and eight international partners (UK, Canada, Denmark, the Netherlands, Norway, Italy Turkey and Australia), is still facing many design and technological complexities, which have pushed back the original induction schedule by three years from 2013 to 2016. Even if New Delhi believes in the revised induction schedule and places orders now, deliveries to India are unlikely to commence immediately thereafter. With over 3,000 assured orders for the F-35, including 2,443 units from the US alone, Lockheed Martin, the prime contractor for the plane, would be constrained in meeting its export obligations before executing the existing orders.

The second reason why F-35 is of little relevance to India is because New Delhi&#8217;s own efforts to jointly build and develop the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) with Russia. Consequent to the government-to-government agreement in 2007, India&#8217;s state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) and Rosoboronexport of Russia signed an agreement in 2010 for the preliminary design (PD) of the FGFA at a cost of $295 million. As per the agreement, HAL and Sukhoi Design Bureau (Russia) will undertake the PD for 18 months, followed by Full Scale Design and Development to be undertaken in a separate contract. India has already made it clear that it wishes to procure around 250 FGFAs, with the likely induction starting from 2018 onwards. Given this, it will be quite difficult, if not impossible, for India to go with the US which would be the only county in the world to operate two classes of 5th generation fighters (F-22 and F-35) in the coming years.

The third reason why F-35 is not an ideal choice for India is because of the fighter&#8217;s prohibitive cost. As reported by the Pentagon&#8217;s Select Acquisition Report, issued in December 2010, the unit procurement cost of F-35 (at 2010 prices) stands at $132.8 million. For the non cost-sharing international customers, the unit cost would be much higher because they are expected to pay a part of the F-35&#8217;s developmental cost, which has ballooned to total nearly $55 billion at the end of 2010. The higher price for non-partnering nations is evident from the unit cost of $144.7 million that Israel has agreed to pay for 19 of these fighter aircraft. At this price tag, affordability becomes the key issue for India, whose whole annual defence capital acquisition budget barely matches with the US&#8217;s one year F-35 acquisition cost. Although it can be argued that a few F-35s can perform the role of many existing or planned planes in the IAF&#8217;s inventory, this argument does not hold ground as the ongoing debate in India between numbers and capability still favours the former.

Last, but not the least, from the defence industrial and technological point of view, there is little that India can benefit from the procurement of F-35, which, if at all happens, will most likely be an off-the-shelf purchase, rather than involve technology transfer to India for license production. Technological secrecy has been a major cornerstone of the US defence programme in general and F-35 in particular. It is noteworthy that despite the F-35 being a multi-country developmental project, core technologies have been denied by the US to its partnering nations. This has often been a stumbling block between the US and its cost-sharing partners, forcing some to threaten to quit the project or reduce their procurement numbers of F-35s from what was originally intended. Even the UK, the closest ally of the US and the only level-1 partner for the F-35 programme, has been denied some core technologies to independently maintain and upgrade the fighter. Compared to this likely technology denial, India&#8217;s initial contribution to the FGFA is believed to be around 25 per cent, which can progressively increase if HAL shows maturity in its indigenisation process. Given the technological and industrial benefits of the FGFA and the absence thereof with respect to the F-35, it makes little sense for India to choose the F-35.

F-35 is not an Ideal Choice for India | Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses


----------



## Thundersword




----------



## sancho

brahmastra said:


> any source to confirm it?



Besides Nirvanas sources:



> ...The Su-30K aircraft were originally planned to be upgraded to MKI standard, but this plan was abandoned for financial reasons. *Instead India ordered 18 additional new-built Su-30MKI from Irkut, putting the number of aircraft fully produced in Russia at 50. Russia will buy back the Su-30Ks for $12 million per aircraft, planning to upgrade them to Su-30KN and resell them* (see Belarus entry)...



MILAVIA Aircraft - Sukhoi Su-27 Flanker Operators




> ...Irkut Corporation delivered to India over 100 aircraft and technological kits for their license production by Hindustan Aeronautics ltd. Since 2007 the Su-30MKI phases I and II are being upgraded to final technical configuration. *Moreover in 2007 the contracts were signed to supply the IAF with 18 Su-30MKI aircraft in lieu of earlier inducted Su-30K* and to deliver additional batch of 40 Su-30MKI.



http://www.russianavia.net/index.php#state=NewsDetail&id=637




Jason bourne said:


> but i read somewere its a strategic bomber and also there is no perfect info abt its numbers in indian airforse navy .:0



In Russian airforce, not in any Indian force. For India only the MPA version was bought or interesting and you can't hide these kind of big aircrafts that easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Rare Find!
HS Avro 748 "Airavata" at HAL.








Can anyone tell about the use of those computers inside the A/C?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Actually mate, this isn't the NAL SARAs but the old ASP (Airborne Survelienvce Patform)






Airborne Surveillance Platform - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hence the computers on show are for such purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Abingdonboy said:


> Actually mate, this isn't the NAL SARAs but the old ASP (Airborne Survelienvce Patform)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airborne Surveillance Platform - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Hence the computers on show are for such purposes.


Thanks!
I was searching for the rear facing props but posted it as Saras due to lack of clarity in these pics!
On a side note-This may be one of the reasons for the CABS AWACS project to be progressing so fast and also this is what makes me believe that the Tejas Mark2 will take a lot less time to get into the IAF


----------



## Abingdonboy

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Thanks!
> I was searching for the rear facing props but posted it as Saras due to lack of clarity in these pics!
> On a side note-This may be one of the reasons for the CABS AWACS project to be progressing so fast and also this is what makes me believe that the Tejas Mark2 will take a lot less time to get into the IAF



Yes, no doubt. The learning process is always going to be tricky, hard and painful but the lessons learned are more than worth the initial hardship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thundersword

can someone enlighten me on the differences b/w Indian UCAV and IUSAP(Indian Unmanned Strike Aircraft program) AKA the AURA??? when is the first prototype for both of these going to fly???
Thanks


----------



## Abingdonboy

Random Question (not a huge thing)

But has anyone else noticed that the IAF PHALCON doesn't, as far as I've seen, have "INDIAN AIRFORCE" written on the side of the fuselage it like all transports of the IAF (including DRDO AWACS). It has the finished paint job with the IAF roundals and Tail Flash but not the letters. Like i said, not a big issue just a little strange. Can anyone think of any particular reasons behind this- it is still identifiable as an IAF plane with the other markings.


----------



## DMLA

Newly painted IAF mig-29UPG in Russia.







mig-29UB upg (yet to be painted)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

*Indian MoD admits extent of aircraft losses*


Gareth Jennings - Aviation Desk Editor - London



The Indian Air Force (IAF) has lost 30 combat aircraft, 10 helicopters and 26 personnel (including 13 pilots) in air crashes over the past three years. 


Indian Air Force officers stand near the wreckage of a MiG-21 aircraft that crashed near Ambala, in northern India, in September.


The figures, released by the Indian Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 12 December, cover the period from the beginning of 2008 to 3 December 2011. In addition, six civilians have been killed on the ground as a result of falling wreckage. 

According to the MoD, human error and mechanical malfunction were the main causes of these accidents. The statement also highlighted pilot inexperience as a "major reason" behind many of these incidents. 

In light of this loss rate, the IAF has instigated a number of remedial measures that include increased use of simulators to practice procedures and emergency actions, focused and realistic training with additional emphasis on the critical aspects of the mission, introduction of crew resource management and operational risk management, aviation psychology courses and the introduction of aerospace safety modules in the training of aircrew. 

The statement added that older aircraft types will also be phased out of service.

COMMENT

The release of the figures by the Indian MoD caps a year in which hardly a month has passed by without news of an IAF aircraft crashing. Since the beginning of 2011 five MiG-21 'Fishbed' fighters, one MiG-29 'Fulcrum' fighter, one SEPECAT Jaguar strike aircraft and a Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) HJT-16 Kiran jet trainer have crashed with the loss of three pilots and one civilian. 

Reaction to the appallingly high attrition rate in the Indian media has been so vociferous - referring to the MiG-21 in particular as a 'flying coffin' - that Defence Minister A K Antony has had to publicly announce a number of measures designed to reduce this loss rate. These measures include assigning only the IAF's most experienced pilots to the MiG-21 after the current course graduates in 2013. 

However, Antony has issued similar statements in the past to seemingly little effect. In 2008 he said that India was pursuing measures to enhance the quality of training to improve pilot skills and would be working with aircraft manufacturers "to overcome the technical defects of aircraft", as well as introducing anti-bird-strike measures. It remains to be seen if the latest measures outlined by the MoD will do anything to limit the number of IAF aircraft being lost in training accidents.


----------



## BoB's

Bad news folks....another SU 30mki crashes but the good news is both pilots survived



> The Indian Air Force lost another Su-30MKI this afternoon. The aircraft took off from the Lohegaon air base at Pune at 12.45pm, and crashed shortly thereafter. Both pilots ejected safely. The IAF lost its first Su-30 in April 2009, in which both pilots ejected, though one succumbed to injuries sustained during ejection. The second crashed in November 2009.


----------



## Thundersword

IAF AN-32 with paras for an OP in Ex Sudarshan Shakti
http://twitpic.com/7t4ugd/full
courtesy : Livefist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ GET SOME!!!


----------



## BoB's

Missile to get smarter & lighter with onboard desi chip.




> Indian missiles are set to go lighter and smarter with the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) on the verge of launching a System on Chip (SOC) component, to be embedded on to the onboard computer (OBC). The SOC will give a tech advantage to the scientists to either increase the range of the missile or the warhead, depending upon the mission. The processing speed also will go up by 6-7 times with SOC.
> 
> A five-member team of young scientists with average nine years of experience are eagerly waiting for the final product, which will replace the PCB-based hardware consisting of various integrated components (IC) on single board. A missile typically carries huge number of such ICs making the total weight of the OBC close to 4-5 kilograms. The SOC with its power supply unit and connecters will weigh less than 200 grams.
> 
> DRDO scientists claim that it will be for the first time India will equip its missiles with such state-of-the-art component, though the US, Israel and China have made inroads in similar technologies. SOC will be a match-box size unit with high computing intense application and very low power requirement. The efficiency of the missile will also be increased by many folds.
> S K Ray, Director, Research Centre Imarat (RCI), tells Express that miniatirisation of systems makes the missile high-performance in nature. &#8220;Smaller avionics means, more options for warhead with more propulsion. Ours chips can be used for avionics applications in future too and we have a huge cost advantage having made them indigenously. It will be an integral part of all future navigation and homing guidance seekers,&#8221; says Ray.
> 
> DRDO hopes to get the first block of SOCs in December and later test it the on short-range air-to-air Astra missile by mid-2012. Astra &#8211; a BVR (Beyond Visual Range) missile &#8211; will be initially integrated with Su-30 MKI and later on Tejas and MiG-29.
> 
> B H V S Narayana Murthy, Director, Real-Time Embedded Computers, RCI, says that the might of India&#8217;s futuristic missiles will largely depend on miniaturization of onboard systems. &#8220;The key developing smaller and efficient components and India is in striking distance in achieving this. Tactical missiles will be the biggest beneficiaries and we are now aiming to standardize and offer SOC to more platforms in future,&#8221; Murthy said.
> 
> The SOC is a project being undertaken by RCI, jointly with the Advanced Numerical Research and Analysis Group (ANURAG) &#8211; both DRDO labs based in Hyderabad. The Real-Time Embedded Computer Directorate under RCI has tasked the SOC development to its Very Large Scale Integration (VLSI) wing. Though the Rs 32-crore project was sanctioned in December 2005, with a four-year deadline to deliver the product, sources attribute the slippage of two years to the technology challenges involved in developing low-power SOCs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

*IAF inducts C-130J Super Hercules transporter*































With this India joins the growing number of nations with C-130J fleets including the US, Australia, Canada, Italy, Denmark, Norway and the United Kingdom. The C-130J carries eight 463L pallets, 97 medical litters, 24 CDS bundles, 128 combat troops and 92 paratroops


----------



## Thundersword

courtesy livefist
pics of Hawk at bidar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIPHER

India, Russia sign deal for another 42 Sukhoi combat planes

Moscow, Dec 16 (IANS) India Friday signed a fresh agreement with Russia for the licensed production of 42 Sukhoi fighters for which the Russians will provide technical and equipment support.
The new deal comes a week after an Indian Air Force (IAF) Sukhoi Su-30MKI crashed near Pune in Maharashtra following which the entire fleet of 120 planes in six squadrons has been grounded while the case of the accident is investigated.
The deal was among five pacts signed after delegation-level talks between visiting Indian Minister Manmohan Singh and Russian President Dmitry Medvedev.
The agreement was signed by Indian Defence Secretary Shashikant Sharma, who is part of the prime minister's delegation, and Russian Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation Director M.A. Dmitriev here in the presence of Manmohan Singh and Medvedev.
India had in the mid-1990s signed an agreement with Russia for buying 50 twin-seater Sukhois off-the-shelf that were delivered beginning 1997.
In 2000, the two sides had signed another deal for licensed production of 140 Su-30MKIs by defence public sector undertaking Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). In 2007, a protocol was envisaged for manufacture of a further 40 Sukhois.
'The present protocol envisaged manufacture of an additional 42 aircraft by HAL, taking the total Sukhois for the IAF to 272 planes,' Sharma told IANS.


----------



## DacterSaab

CIPHER said:


> The new deal comes a week after an Indian Air Force (IAF) Sukhoi Su-30MKI crashed near Pune in Maharashtra following which *the entire fleet of 120 planes in six squadrons* has been grounded while the case of the accident is investigated.



Is that it we only have 120 operational MKIs?????


----------



## BoB's

BVR Astra missile warming up for aircraft release in 2013; re-engineered weapon to undergo more captive flight trails in 2012 



> India is all geared up to conduct the release flight trails (firing) of the beyond visual range air-to-air missile (BVR-AAM) Astra, being developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). Sources tell Express that the the missile configuration has been re-engineered after going through five ballistic and 13 control flights. With all its subsystems being qualified for airworthiness it will be ready for release flight trials for the first time from a Sukhoi (Su-30MKI) fighter during the first quarter of 2013.
> In the meantime, captive flight trials (a total of eight) have been conducted on the aircraft in 2010-11 for establishing the structural integrity of the aircraft with the missiles for the complete flight envelope. The Rs 955-crore project was sanctioned in 2004 to develop two versions (Mk-1: 50 km & Mk-II: 100 km) for the Indian Air Force (IAF).
> The programme ran into rough weather for an year owing to controllability issues and higher than expected rolling moments at high angles of attack. The new symmetric configuration fully addresses these concerns and the whole of 2012 will be dedicated to testing a number of missiles from the ground to prove the configuration and engagement envelopes. Two subsystems had also to be re-designed and re-packaged to meet the new system configuration. "There are too many conflicting requirements for an air-to-air missile such as stability and safe release coupled with high agility during engagement against the target aircraft. We have sorted all the issues now," sources said.
> "During the captive trials the total structural integrity of the missile and the launcher (modified one used by R-73 missile) on Sukhoi has been tested. Vibrations, shock and strains on the missile and the launcher at all altitudes and Mach numbers (-1 to 9 'g') were tested. As we are proving the missile, the platform is also getting proven and readied. The missile will be first integrated on Sukhoi, then Tejas and finally on to the MiG-29," sources said.
> DRDO hopes to have the production versions of Astra Mkl-I & II on the three different fighters by 2016. "We have got two Su-30MKI aircraft from the IAF which has come with all modifications. Integration of the aircraft avionics with the missile on-board equipment are being carried out using the Sukhoi test rig at IAF's Software Development Institute in Bangalore. This will further undergo rigorous checks during the captive flight trials planned in mid-2012 for qualifying the electronic integrity in flight using a metric missile," sources said.
> A young 50-member team in their mid-30s are putting their act together to take the project forward. This is the first air-to-air missile being developed in India, which is claimed to match more than MICA, Meteor (both French) and AMRAAM (US). The home-grown Tejas fighter will probably get a taste of Astra missile during the last quarter of 2013.
> Every material from metal, airframes, propellant, fasteners, wires to electronics have to be certified for airworthiness and the Centre for Military Airworthiness and Certification with the Regional Centres for Military Airworthiness (Missiles) & (Air-Armament) are on an overtime mode to achieve these goals.
> The biggest challenge for the missile will be to demonstrate its capabilities against subsonic and supersonic targets. To make the project enter production phase early, the sub-systems of Astra are being made by multiple industries, to enable faster delivery of identical systems. "We have no issues as far as subsystems are concerned. Efforts are also on to develop a parallel agency for production and system integration," sources said.
> Today, the mainstay of the IAF are the Russian-made R-73 and R-27 missiles and once the Tejas gets operational, the Israeli-made Derby too will join the party. India has already developed a dual-pulse rocket motor (enahances the range) for Astra Mk-II. "Self reliance in air launched missile and particularly air-to-air system is of strategic importance considering the new paradigm of air superiority warfare," sources said.
> Astra project is a tech-treat considering the miniaturization of the systems, including on-board computer, data links for transmitter/receiver and rotary electro-mechanical actuators. A smokeless, non-metallized high-specific impulse propellant was developed for the rocket motor.
> The missile will use 'Agat' seeker from Russia which will be produced in India through a total transfer-of-technology process. The development programe will see about 100-plus missiles produced intially, thanks to the two variants and different platforms.



Astra during ground trials





Captive flight trials on Su-30 MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## praveen007

*Not directly related to IAF but deserve a glance.
.
.
I'M ALIVE! Sukhoi pilot puts together a passionate video on elite fighter 
.
.*
Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: I'M ALIVE! Sukhoi pilot puts together a passionate video on elite fighter
.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=P6Eg14a9l1A


----------



## BoB's

Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne, Chief of the Air Staff flew a one hour sortie in a SU-30 MKI at Pune airbase.


----------



## BLEND

Shortage of trainer aircraft, so IAF cuts flying time of rookie pilots to one-third





Faced with an acute shortage of trainer aircraft, the Indian Air Force has cut down flying time for rookie pilots to one-third, altering its training programme for officers at the Air Force Academy (AFA) in Dundigal, Andhra Pradesh.Cadets joining the academy now are getting only 25 hours of flying experience in the first stage of training, sources said, down from the minimum requirement of 75 flying hours that was the norm before the entire fleet of HPT 32 basic trainers was grounded two years ago due to technical reasons.

The first stage of training lasts for six months. Sources said the number of flying hours in the first stage had dwindled even lower over the past two years due to the shortage but has now been kept steady with optimum management of the resources.



While pilots who are selected for the fighter branch do manage to get ten extra hours before moving on to the second stage of training on Kiran Mk II aircraft, others who are selected for helicopter and transport fleet move to the second stage training after flying for barely 25 hours.

The grounding of the HPT 32 fleet has put the entire onus of basic training on the Kiran Mk 1 trainers that were earlier being used for stage two training. The problem is the quantity of available aircraft. All 114 HPTs have been grounded and the IAF has just 96 Kiran Mk I&#8217;s for the first stage training.



Even with the Kirans being stretched to their maximum flying potential, there are simply not enough aircraft for rookie pilots to log flying hours. Cadets are now being selected for trifurcation into the helicopter, fighter or transport stream on the basis of their performance in the first 25 hours of flying.



The shortage has had a cascading effect. The IAF has disbanded its aerobatic flying team &#8212; the Suryakirans were flying Kirans &#8212; to make aircraft available for training. The Air Force Academy has had to delay its passing-out parade this year by almost a month as cadets could not complete mandatory flying in time for the regular date.



The situation is not likely to change over the next few years as the first new aircraft for basic training will take at least three years to arrive after acquisition is approved by the Union Cabinet. Even though the Hawk advanced jet trainers are arriving in greater numbers, the shortage at the first stage is expected to continue.



Efforts are on by HPT 32&#8217;s manufacturer Hindustan Aeronautics Limited to get the aircraft off the ground by fitting it with a ballistic recovery system &#8212; a massive parachute that safely brings down the entire aircraft in case of engine failure. But this has not found much favour with the IAF that is keen to import new basic trainer aircraft.

Shortage of trainer aircraft, so IAF cuts flying time of rookie pilots to one-third - Express India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Shelterless Sukhois suffering from sunstroke? - southindia - Bangalore - ibnlive*


BANGALORE: Sukhois (Su-30 MKI) don&#8217;t have shelters. India&#8217;s frontline fighters are suffering from a possible sunstroke. This came to light after Express launched an investigation following the fighter&#8217;s crash near Pune recently. Along with a list of suspects &#8212; Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (blamed for serious quality issues), the Russians (whose design flaws are under scanner ) &#8212; the Indian Air Force (IAF) will have to do some answering for &#8220;exposing&#8221; the fighters.
Express consulted several serving and retired Sukhoi pilots, engineers in HAL, current and former IAF officials and even experts with military airworthiness to verify the findings: If Sukhois are exposed to the sun for a long period, malfunctions will occur. When contacted for a response, all that an email reply from IAF&#8217;s media managers said was: &#8220;Maintenance shelters have been procured at our airbases solely on the IAF&#8217;s initiative and more of these are being procured to cater to the varied environmental conditions of our country.&#8221;
HAL says it had communicated to the IAF the need for shelters. The matter was also taken up during quality assurance meets and Commanders&#8217; Conference.
HAL claims that all Sukhois at their Nashik Division are kept under shelters, while the IAF uses canvas to protect them from UV rays, rain and dust. &#8220;UV rays will have faster ageing and hardening effect on rubber and non-metallic parts, which can lead to premature failure in the long run. Canvas bars UV rays but not heat, which can harm avionics parts,&#8221; sources said. A Sukhoi pilot said dust&#65533; particles will get deposited on engine blades if they are exposed to heat and dust. (Tomorrow: Sun-stroke effects in detail)


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inqhilab

*IAF to select crew for India's 1st manned mission to space* 

NEW DELHI: Joining the project for country's first indigenous manned mission to space, Indian Air Force (IAF) has signed an MoU with the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) and is now planning to set up facilities for selecting the crew for the maiden flight. 

Director General of Army Medical Corps ( AMC) Lieutenant General H L Kakria while replying to a query on participation of defence forces in country's first space mission said IAF is setting up facilities for the first round of selection process which will begin by 2020. 

"IAF has entered into an MoU with the ISRO for long term space research. ISRO has supplied it with lot of equipments and the provisional time for first selection is 2020 and the original thing is likely to take place much later," Kakria told reporters here. 

"ISRO has supplied IAF with equipments worth Rs 20 crore and it is in the process of setting up facility for selecting the persons who will participate in the mission," he said. 

Maintaining that the mission would be completely indigenous, Kakria said all equipment required for the project would be supplied by ISRO and there is no collaboration with any foreign company or country. 

India in 2010 had announced its plans to carry out first manned mission to space and decided to set up a full-fledged training facility for astronauts in Bangalore. 

Besides the astronauts and the training facilities, the space vehicle in which the mission would be launched would be developed in the country. 

In 1984, Rakesh Sharma became the first Indian citizen to go into space, flying aboard a Soviet mission and country's first unmanned Moon mission, Chandrayaan-I, was launched in 2009.


----------



## DMLA

new IAF recruitment advert. A bit cheeky IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

DMLA said:


> new IAF recruitment advert. A bit cheeky IMHO




Nice Video, Alas! I couldn't clear the medical, Else i would be flying one of these machine rather than typing here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hanif784

such a nice post


----------



## sancho

*MiG-29UPG with Kh 35*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

*IAF Choppers Restore Snapped Power In Snowed-out Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

GENERAL AVIATION - IN BRIEF

*SIMULATOR APPROVAL*

A Eurocopter AS365 N3 Dauphin simulator operated in Bengaluru, India, by a joint venture between Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) and CAE has achieved Level D certification.

The Helicopter Academy to Train by Simulation of Flying training centre in Bengaluru operates simulators for the AS365 N3, Bell 412 and HAL Dhruv.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Indian Cabinet Committee on Security expected to clear deal for 75 Pilatus PC-7 Mk.2 basic trainers for IAF today.*

Source : Livefist


----------



## brahmastra

Black Widow said:


> Nice Video, Alas! I couldn't clear the medical, Else i would be flying one of these machine rather than typing here...



same here, I would have been a *real *Major.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

*http://zeenews.**********/news/north-east/iaf-plane-makes-forced-landing-in-assam_754185.html
*

Guwahati: An Indian Air Force (IAF) transport aircraft made a forced landing in Assam following a technical snag. No one was hurt in the incident that took place while checking its airworthiness. 

The AN-32 plane force landed in Assam's Jorhat airbase in the past week. The aircraft sustained some damage, but no one was injured. 

The AN-32 is known as the workhorse of the IAF's transport fleet. It can be operated in various climate conditions and the aircraft has a high manoeuvrability of flights to the mountain airfields with difficult approaches. 



Army spokesperson Lt Col SS Phogat, who is based in Narengi Army base in Guwahati, confirmed the incident and said that the plane was force landed as it developed a technical snag. 

"The plane had undergone some re-fitment of mechanical parts...a routine activity to test the airworthiness," he said.

He added that the aircraft developed some technical snag while in the sky and it then had to force land. 

An inquiry has been ordered into the incident, the Army officer said.


----------



## SQ8

Black Widow said:


> Nice Video, Alas! I couldn't clear the medical, Else i would be flying one of these machine rather than typing here...



They should have added a pretty girlfriend.. Pilots get em a lot.. and that would have dragged the boys out to the Recruitment center in droves.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Technical details of Su-30MKI (not Super-30 MKI)



> Airframe and Aerodynamics
> 
> The Su-30MKI is a highly integrated twin-finned aircraft. The airframe is constructed of titanium and high-strength aluminium alloys. The engine nacelles are fitted with trouser fairings to provide a continuous streamlined profile between the nacelles and the tail beams. The fins and horizontal tail consoles are attached to tail beams. The central beam section between the engine nacelles consists of the equipment compartment, fuel tank and the brake parachute container. The fuselage head is of semi-monocoque construction and includes the cockpit, radar compartments and the avionics bay. Su-30MKIs also have a high percentage of composites used in the air-frame - rumoured to be 6% by weight.
> 
> The Su-30MKI aerodynamic configuration is an unstable longitudinal triplane. The canard increases the aircraft lifting effectiveness. It deflects automatically and allows high angle-of- attack flights. The integral aerodynamic configuration combined with thrust vectoring results in practically unlimited manoeuvrability and unique taking off and landing characteristics.
> 
> Stability and control are assured by a digital FBW. The canard notably assists in controlling the aircraft at large angles of attack (AoA) and bringing it to a level flight condition. The aircraft has a newly developed wing with increased relative thickness, accommodating a larger amount of fuel. The wing will have high-lift devices featured as deflecting leading edges and flaperons acting the flaps and ailerons. At subsonic flights, the wing profile curvature is changed by a remote control system which deflects the leading edges and flaperons versus the AoA (Angles of Attack).
> 
> The Su-30MKI will have a reinforced airframe in order to accommodate a weapons load of 17,650 lb (8,000 kg) compared with half that for the Su-30K, and the maximum takeoff weight is 38,800 kg versus 34,500 kg.
> 
> The term "super-maneuverability" was coined by Dr. Wolfgang Herbst, initiator of the USA's X-31 prototype program, in defining controllability up to 60° to 70° Angle-of-Attack with transients of 120° or more.
> 
> The Su-30MKI has no AoA limitations: it can fly at even 180 degree AoA and still recover. This high super-agility allows rapid deployment of weapons in any direction as desired by the crew. The addition of another seat means that the pilot is free to concentrate on flying the aircraft while the second pilot can engage targets.
> 
> Mikhail Simonov was stung by press criticism that this machine was appearing at airshows doing tailslides and Cobras without any underwing stores. So it was promptly fitted with a representative warload consisting of (from port wingtip) - AA-11, AA-11, AA-10, Kh-31P, 6 x OFAB-100-120 bombs on a MER fitted to the port lower intake, KAB-500KR on centreline pylon, Kh-29T on lower Stbd intake, Kh-59M, RVV-AE, AA-11, AA-11 and still did its full show routine! A similar performance was witnessed at an airshow where the Landing Gear could not retracted in a Su-37, but Yevgeny Frolov still went on do perform the show routine without any changes!
> 
> Planned for incorporation into the Su-30MKI fuselage on a progressive basis from 2006 through to 2017 on 114 of the 140 HAL-built Su-30MKI Mk3s are all-composite structures like wing spars and wing boxes, air intakes, fairing skins, fairing blocks, co-cured co-bonded fin and centre-fuselage components, elevators, rudder and its all-composite torque shaft, ailerons, belly fairings, landing gear doors, ceramic thermal barrier linings, and ceramic brake-pads. Interestingly, several such structures are currently being incorporated into the IAF's MiG-29B airframes as well.
> Cockpit
> 
> The SU-30MKI employs extensive use of Sextant Avionique (now Thales Avionics) components in the cockpit. A total of 6 LCDs, 5 MFD-55s and 1 MFD-66 for displaying information and accepting commands are used. The six LCDs have a wide-screen, offer image-superimposing and are shielded to make them readable even in bright sunlight. All the flight information is displayed on these four LCD displays which include one for piloting and navigation, a tactical situation indicator, and two for display systems information including operating modes and overall operation status. The cockpit also retains some traditional dial displays as standbys.
> 
> There is some confusion regarding the HUD. While reports say MKI has VEH-3000 series Holographic HUD from Sextant Avionique, photographic evidence suggests Elbit Systems' SU 967. SU 967 has been designed for large cockpit fighter/attack aircraft and features a 28 degree FOV.
> 
> The aircraft is fitted with a satellite navigation system (A-737 GPS compatible), which permits it to make flights in all weathers; day and night. The navigation complex comprises of Thales Totem Inertial Directional System (INS) and short and long range radio navigation systems. It also has a laser attitude and a heading reference system. An automatic flight control system makes all phases of its flight automatic, including the combat employment of its weapons. Once the automatic flight control system receives information from the navigation system, it solves the route flight tasks - involving a flight over the programmed waypoints, the return to the landing airfield, making a pre-landing maneuver and the approach for landing down to an altitude of 60 meters, as well as uses the data supplied from the weapons control and radio guidance command systems to direct the aircraft to the target and accomplish the attack.
> 
> The communications equipment comprises secure VHF and HF radio sets, a secured digital telecommunications system, and antenna-feeder assembly. It mounts an automatic noise-proof target data exchange system, which provides for coordination of the actions of several fighter aircraft engaged in a group air combat. The voice radio communication with ground control stations and between aircraft is possible up to a range of 1,500 km in the Su-27SK, and the Su-30MKI should equal it if not better this. The Integrated Information System (IIS) allows the performance of a ground serviceability test of the entire equipment and the location of troubles to an individual plug-in unit. In case of an in-flight failure, the indicator of the integrated information system will provide the pilot with a text message about the failure and recommendations on how to correct it or will dictate further actions. The message is also duplicated by voice.
> 
> A two-pilot crew provides higher work efficiency (thanks to distribution of the aircraft handling and armament control functions) as well as the engagement in close and long range combats and the air situation observation. Besides, the same dual control aircraft can be used as a combat and training aircraft. Additionally, the integrated air-borne equipment enables the aircraft to be used as an air command post to control the operation of other aircraft.
> 
> In practice, the front seater is the pilot and the back seater is the "Wizzo", the WSO (Weapons Systems Operator). The pilot flies the aircraft and handles air-to-air and some ATG weapons, as well as countermeasures. The WSO takes care of the detailed aspects of navigation, ground radar mapping & target designation, setting up delivery solution for ATG weapons, designating for guided bombs/missiles, ECM, and so on. There are many tasks which overlap; either pilot or WSO can do the job depending on circumstances. The aircraft can be flown from either seat, however only the front cockpit driver can operate the helmet mounted sight (Sura) as sensors are only in the front. The rear cockpit has a HUD repeater.
> 
> The crew are provided zero-zero KD-36DM ejection seats which have a slightly modified comm/oxygen interface block compared to the Su-27. Rear seat is raised for better visibility. The cockpit will be provided with containers to store food and water reserves, a waste disposal system and increased amounts of oxygen. The KD-36DM ejection seat is inclined at 30º, to help the pilot resist aircraft accelerations in air combat.
> Flight Control and Other Avionics
> 
> For flight control, reliability and survivability, the aircraft has a FBW with quadruple redundancy. Depending on the flight conditions, signals from the control stick position transmitter or the automatic FCS will be coupled to the remote control amplifiers. Upon updating, depending on the flight speed and altitude, these signals are combined with feedback signals fed by acceleration sensors and rate gyros. The resultant control signals are coupled to the high-speed electro-hydraulic actuators of the stabilizers, rudders and the canard. For greater reliability, all the computers work in parallel. The output signals are compared and, if the difference is significant, the faulty channel is disconnected.
> 
> An important part of the FBW is based on a stall warning and barrier mechanism with an individual drive of its own. It prevents development of aircraft stalls through a dramatic increase in the control stick pressure. This allows a pilot to effectively control the aircraft without running the risk of reaching the limit values of AoA and acceleration. The stall control is accomplished by the computer of a signal limiting system, depending on the configuration and loading of the aircraft. The same system sends voice and visual signals, as the aircraft nears a stall condition.
> 
> An oft criticised aspect of Russian aircraft in general is their 'poor' servicebility. This is more of a perception, and in capable hands they can return more than satisfactory performance. The Su-30MKI does add some new features regarding this, including self-diagnostic software that will indeed make life a lot easier for the airmen!
> 
> For acquiring predictive maintenance capability, the IAF and Rosoboronexport FSUE have joined forces with South Africa 's Aerospace Monitoring And Systems (Pty) Ltd (AMS). Predictive maintenance means the on- and off-board processing of aircraft sub-systems data, resulting in an accurate, conclusive indication of the health and usage status of various airborne systems. The Su-30MKI Mk3's on-board health-and-usage monitoring system (HUMS) not only monitors almost every aircraft system and sub-system, including the avionics sub-systems, it can also act as an engineering data recorder. For the Su-30MKI Mk3, AMS was contracted for providing total HUMS solutions, starting with definition of the IAF's qualitative requirements, followed by systems provision (development and implementation), integration and support phases.
> 
> Methods have since been co-developed by AMS and the IAF for the following:
> fatigue loading spectra;
> fatigue analysis methods;
> material fatigue behaviour;
> fracture mechanics;
> damage tolerance analysis and testing of redundant metallic aircraft structures;
> fatigue crack growth analysis;
> crack growth, residual strength analyses
> aircraft structural integrity programmes;
> ageing aircraft issue.
> Indian Contribution
> 
> The Su-30MKI contains not only Russian, French, South African and Israeli Customer Furnished Equipment (CFE), but also a substantial percentage of Indian designed and manufactured avionics. They took six years to develop from start to MKI. Advanced avionics were developed by DRDO under a project code named "Vetrivale" (a Tamil name for the victorious lance carried by the youthful Lord Karthikeya or Murugan, a son of Parvati and Shiva) in close collaboration with the PSUs and the IAF. Indian avionics have been received and acknowledged enthusiastically by the Russian principals.
> 
> The following are the components developed by Indian agencies:
> Mission Computer cum Display Processor - MC-486 and DP-30MK (Defence Avionics Research Establishment - DARE)
> Radar Computer - RC1 and RC2 (DARE)
> Tarang Mk2 Radar Warning Receiver (RWR) + High Accuracy Direction Finding Module (HADF) (DARE
> IFF-1410A - Identification Friend or Foe (IFF)
> Integrated Communication suite INCOM 1210A (HAL)
> Radar Altimeter - RAM-1701 (HAL)
> Programmable Signal Processor (PSP) - (LRDE)
> Multi Function Displays (MFD) - Samtel/DARE
> 
> The 32-bit Mission Computer performs mission-oriented computations, flight management, reconfiguration-cum-redundancy management and in-flight systems self-tests. In compliance with MIL-STD-1521 and 2167A standards, Ada language has been adopted for the mission computer's software. The other DARE-developed product, the Tarang Mk2 (Tranquil) radar warning receiver, is manufactured by state-owned BEL at its Bangalore facility.
> 
> These avionics equipment have also been certified for their airworthiness in meeting the demanding standards of Russian military aviation. The cumulative value of such indigenous avionic equipment is estimated to exceed 250 lakhs per aircraft. Since the core avionics were developed by a single agency (DRDO) - they have significant commonality of hardware and software amongst them using a modular approach to design. This obviously results in major cost and time savings in development; it also benefits the user in maintenance and spares inventories.
> 
> The DRDO has gone a step further and come out with a new design of the Core Avionics Computer (CAC) which can be used with a single module adaptation across many other aircraft platforms. Thus the CAC which is derived from the computers designed for the Su-30MKI will now be the centre piece of the avionics upgrades for the MiG-27 and Jaguar aircraft as well. The CAC was demonstrated by DRDO at the Aero India exhibition at Yelahanka and attracted a good deal of international attention. Taken together with the systems already developed indigenously for the LCA (such as the Digital Flight Control Computer and HUD), clearly Indian avionics have a significant export potential in the burgeoning global market for avionics modernisation.
> 
> The navigation/weapons systems from the various countries were integrated by Ramenskoye RPKB.
> 
> HAL will supply components to Irkut for 300 Su-30s meant for export to Malaysia and Algeria apart from those meant for IAF.
> Radar
> 
> The forward facing NIIP NO11M Bars (Panther) is a powerful integrated radar sighting system. The N011M is a digital multi-mode dual frequency band radar (X and L Band, NATO D and I). The N011M can function both in air-to-air and air-to-land/sea mode simultaneusly while being tied into a high-precision laser-inertial / GPS navigation system. It is equipped with a modern digital weapons control system as well as anti-jamming features. The aircraft has an opto-electronic surveillance and targeting system which consists of a IR direction finder, laser rangefinder and helmet mounted sight system. The HMS allows the pilot to turn his head in a 90º field of view, lock on to a target and launch the much-feared R-73E missile. The Sura-K HMS for the Su-30MKI has been supplied by the Ukranian Arsenal Company (the same also makes the APK-9 datalink pod for the Kh-59M).
> 
> The N011M radar has been under flight testing since 1993, fitted to Su-27M (Su-35) prototype '712'. It employs the same level of technology as the now abandoned N014 radar which was to have equipped Mikoyan's MFI "fifth-generation" fighter and was initiated by Tamerlan Bekirbayev. The nose of the Su-30MKI was modified (compared the Su-27) to accommodate the fixed antenna array and more avionics boxes. The first improved N011M radar for the Su-30MKI was flown on 26-Nov-2000. Note that the N011M is different from the N011 "Mech" radar: the latter is mechanical scanning and equips the No 24 Sqn aircraft.
> 
> Antenna diameter is 1m, antenna gain 36dB, the main sidelobe level is -25dB, average sideobe level is -48dB, beamwidth is 2.4 deg with 12 distinct beam shapes. The antenna weighs 100kg
> N011M Bars
> 
> For aircraft N011M has a 350 km search range and a maximum 200 km tracking range, and 60 km in the rear hemisphere. A MiG-21 for instance can be detected at a distance of up to 135 km. Design maximum search range for an F-16 target was 140-160km. A Bars' earlier variant, fitted with a five-kilowatt transmitter, proved to be capable of detecting Su-27 fighters at a range of over 330 km. The radar can track 20 air targets and engage the 4 most threatening targets simultaneously (this capability was introduced in the Indian RC1 and RC2). These targets can include cruise/ballistic missiles and even motionless helicopters. For comparison, Phazotron-NIIR&#8217;s Zhuk-MS radar has a range of 150-180km against a fighter and over 300km against a warship. "We can count the number of blades in the engine of the aircraft in sight (by the NO11M) and by that determine its type," NIIP says.
> 
> The forward hemisphere is ±90º in azimuth and ±55º in elevation (+/-45 degrees vertical and +/-70 degrees horizontal have also been reported). N011M can withstand up to 5 percent transceiver loss without significant degredation in performance.
> 
> The Su-30MKI can function as a 'mini-AWACS' and can act as a director or command post for other aircraft. The target co-ordinates can be transferred automatically to atleast 4 other aircraft. This feature was first seen in the MiG-31 Foxhound, which is equipped with a Zaslon radar.
> Radar Computers
> 
> 
> Purpose
> 
> > Facilitate automatic PRF selection of hostile targets moving at blind speeds
> > Enhance tracking capability to 8 targets
> 
> Characteristics
> 
> > 486 main processor
> > 386 Summit processor
> > ARINC 429 Interface
> > Dimensions 32cm x 19cm x 19cm
> > Weight 14 kg each
> 
> RC1 Functions
> 
> > Interfaced to MCDP through ARINC and MIL-1553 BUS
> > Interfaced to RC2 via high speed parallel Q bus
> > Processes radar input and passes results to mission computer
> 
> RC2 Functions
> 
> > Interfaced to PSP
> > Interfaced to various radar devices and combat computer via Q bus
> 
> Ground surveillance modes include mapping (with Doppler beam sharpening), search & track of moving targets, synthetic aperture radar and terrain avoidance. To penetrate enemy defenses, the aircraft can fly at low altitudes using the terrain following and obstacle avoidance feature. It enables the pilot to independently find his position without help from external sources (satellite navigation, etc.); detect ground targets and their AD systems; choose the best approach route to a target with continuous updates fed to the aircraft navigation systems; and provide onboard systems and armament with targeting data.
> 
> According to Sukhoi EDB the Su-30MKI is capable of performing all tactical tasks of the Su-24 Fencer deep interdiction tactical bomber and the Su-27 Flanker A/B/C air superiority fighter while having around twice the combat range and atleast 2.5 times the combat effectiveness.
> 
> The N011M offers a quantum leap in technology over the earlier Russian radars. Small ground targets, like tanks, can be detected out to 40-50 km. The MiG-29, Su-27 and other fighters can be provided with a ground strike capability only if their radars can operate in the down-looking mode which generates a map of ground surface on a cockpit display (this mode is called the Mapping Mode).
> 
> N011M ensures a 20 m resolution detection of large sea targets at a distance up to 400 km, and of small size ones - at a distance of 120 km. Coupled with the air-launched Brahmos-A AShM, the Su-30MKI will become an unchallanged platform for Anti-Ship duties. The Brahmos is a result of a joint collaboration between India and Russia and is a variant of the Yakhont AShM (which has not entered service).
> 
> N011M Bars supplied to the IAF have progressively updated capabilities. Future upgradation plans include new gimbals for the antenna mount to increase the field of view to about 90-100 degrees to both sides. New software will enable a Doppler-sharpening mode and the capability to engage up to eight air targets simultaneously. Additionally the capability of the world-best PJ-10 Brahmos missile will be incorporated. The Air launched version of the missile 'Brahmos-A' requires modifications to the airframe due to high weight. As many as three can be carried on the MKI, but only if the weight of the missile can be reduced. Untill then a capability to carry one Brahmos and two Krypton ("mini moskit") missiles is being worked on.
> 
> Aircraft Radar Remarks
> Su-30MKI Phase-I	N011M Mk.1
> 
> > Only Air-to-Air modes
> Su-30MKI Phase-II	N011M Mk.2
> 
> > Ability to engage targets with four R-77
> > Ground mapping
> > Ground/Sea target search and lock
> > Integrated with Kh-31A and Kh-59ME
> Su-30MKI Phase-III	N011M Mk.3
> 
> > Russian C101 radar computer replaced by Indian processor.
> > Ground attack mode with simultaneus air target search
> > Integration with Rafael Litening pod
> Su-30MKI	N011M
> 
> > 2007 debut
> > New gimbals for the moving antenna: +/-100 degrees azimuth & elevation
> > New computer: 180 km tracking range
> Weapons and related Avionics
> 
> The Su-30MKI combat load is mounted on 12 stations. The maximum advertised combat load is 8000 kg (17,600 lbs). All compatible Russian/Soviet AAMs and AGMs are available to the IAF, which infact has quite a large variety of these weapons. The RVV-AE is not being inducted into the Russian Air Force but have been bought by the IAF. The aircraft features the built-in single-barrel GSh-301 gun (30 mm calibre, 150 rounds).
> 
> Indian designed and manufactured Astra BVRAAM is planned for integration with the aircraft. India and Russia are exploring integration of long range AAM KS-172 as well.
> 
> Over 70 versions of guided and unguided weapon stores may be employed, which allows the aircraft to fly the most diverse tactical missions. Speculation is that the Su-30 can also carry a tactical nuclear payload, though only Jaguar and Mirage aircraft are known to be equipped for the role thus far.
> 
> The laser-optical locator system is advertised to include a day and night FLIR capability and is used in conjunction with the Helmet mounted sighting system. The Laser Guided Munitions will be employed in conjunction with the Rafael Litening pod. The APK-9 datalink pod is associated with the Kh-59ME.
> 
> The OLS-27 (Izdeliye 36Sh) is a combined IRST/LR device for the Su-27, similar to the MiG-29's KOLS but more sophisticated, using a cooled, broader waveband, sensor. Tracking rate is over 25deg/sec. 50km range in pursuit engagement, 15km head-on. The laser rangefinder operates between 300-3000m for air targets, 300-5000m for ground targets.
> 
> Search limits for the OLS-27 are ±60deg azimuth, +60/-15° in elevation. Three different FOVs are used, 60° by 10°, 20° by 5°, and 3° by 3°. Detection range is up to 50km, whilst the laser ranger is effective from 300-3000m. Azimuth tracking is accurate to 5 secs, whilst range data is accurate to 10m. Targets are displayed on the same CRT display as the radar. Weighs 174kg.
> 
> The OLS-30 (36Sh-01), is an improved version of OLS-27 developed by UOMZ with a vibration-proof receiver, micro-cryogenic system, improved service life and new software. Perhaps also has TV channel. Range 90km in pursuit, 40km head-on. Possibly the same as Izdeliye-52Sh.
> 
> Air-to-Air Missiles	- Maximum Pcs
> R-27R1 06
> R-27P 02
> R-27T1 02
> R-73 06
> RVV-AE 06
> 
> Air-to-Surface Missiles - Maximum Pcs
> Kh-59ME 02
> Kh-31P, Kh-31A 04
> Kh-29T(TE) 06
> Kh-L 06
> 
> Guided/Smart Bombs -	Maximum Pcs
> KAB-500KR, KAB-500 OD	06
> KAB-1500KR, KAB-1500L	03
> 
> Unguided Projectiles - Maximum Pcs
> S-8KOM, S-80M, S-8MB	04 blocks (80 pcs.)
> S-13T, S-13OF 04 blocks (20 pcs.)
> S-25 OFM-PU 04
> 
> Unguided/Dumb Bombs - Maximum Pcs
> FAB-500T 08
> BETAB-500ShP 08
> ODAB-500PM 08
> OFAB-250-270 28
> OFAB-100-120 32
> P-50T 32
> 
> RBK-500 bomb clusters with PBE-D 08
> Incendiary tanks 3B-500
> 
> Other - Maximum Pcs
> APK-9 (Datalink Pod)	01
> UPAZ-1 (IFR Pod) 01
> Elta EL/L-8222 (RF Jammer)	01(?)
> 
> Kh-31P - Su-30MKI - @0 Sqn
> 
> A Su-30MKI in service with the 20 Sqn sports a live Kh-31P. (Jane's/Simon Watson)
> ECM/Self Defence
> 
> An integrated ECM system turns on the warning units that provide signals about incoming enemy missiles, a new generation radio recon set, active jamming facilities and radar & heat decoys. It also includes an electronic intelligence unit, a chaff and flare dispenser and a RWR system. The RWR system is an indigenous product developed by DRDO called Tranquil (Tarang Mk2). Tarang is already deployed in IAF MiG-21 Bison and MiG-27ML fighters. Phase-I and Phase-II aircraft have SPO-32 (L-150) Pastel radar-warning receivers and no RF jammers. Latest aircraft are compatible with the Elta EL/M-8222 EW pod and so are the older Su-30MK/Ks.
> Official Sukhoi Literature
> Engines and Fuel System
> 
> The Su-30MKI is powered by the Al-31FP (P for povorotnoye meaning "movable"), which is a development of the Al-37FU (seen in the Su-37 Terminator).
> 
> AL-31FP which is designed by the Lyulka Engine Design Bureau (NPO Saturn) is also different from Al-31F (by the same company). The Al-31F is the 'baseline' powerplant found in most Su-27 and its variants, and perhaps in the China's J-10 in the future and lacks TVC. The AL-31FP was only 110Kg heavier and 0.4 m longer than the AL-31F, while the thrust remains the same. Planes equipped with AL-31F can be upgraded to AL-31FP later on without any changes in the airframe. It is being produced now at the Saturn manufacturing facility at Ufa, Russia.
> 
> The Al-37FU (FU stands for forsazh-upravlaemoye-sopo or "afterburning-articulating/steerable-nozzle") basically added 2D Thrust Vectoring Control (TVC) Nozzles to the Al-31F. 2D TVC means that the Nozzles can be directed/pointed in 2 axis or directions - up or down. TVC obviuosly makes an aircraft much more maneuverable. Al-31FP builds on the Al-37FU with the capability to vector in 2 planes i.e. thrust can be directed side-ways also. The nozzles of the MKI are capable of deflecting 32 degrees in the horizontal plane and 15 degrees in the vertical plane. This is done by angling them inwards by 15 degrees inwards, which produces a cork-screw effect and thus enhancing the turning capability of the aircraft.
> 
> The TVC nozzles will be made of titanium to reduce the nozzle's weight and can deflect together or differentially to achieve the desired thrust vector for a particular maneuver. The engine designers are also working to reduce the infrared signature for thrust settings below afterburner.
> 
> Also, the 2-nozzles can be vectored un-symmetrically, i.e. each nozzle can point at different directions independent from the other nozzle and thus multiplying the effect.The aircraft is capable of near-zero speed airspeed at high angles of attack and super dynamic aerobatics in negative speeds up to 200 km/h.
> 
> When at rest, the Al-31FP nozzles point inwards - as is visible above
> 
> TVC allows the MKI for example, to rapidly loose speed and turn in any direction and fire its weapons. The complete range of maneuveres possible in the MKI are impossible on any other combat fighter in production. "We even made a corkscrew spin a controllable manoeuvre - the pilot can leave it at any moment by a single motion of the stick that engages thrust-vectoring and aerodynamic surfaces," says Sukhoi's earlier general designer Mikhail Simonov.
> 
> Two AL-31FP by-pass thrust-vectoring turbojet reheated engines (25000 kgf full afterburning thrust) ensure a 2M horizontal flight speed (a 1350 km/h ground-level speed) and a rate of climb of 230 m/s. The Mean Time Between Overhaul (MTBO) for the AL-31FP is given at 1,000 hours with a full-life span of 3,000 hours. The titanium nozzle has a MTBO of 500 Hrs.
> 
> The Al-31FP improves upon the Al-37FU in two ways:
> 
> Firstly, the Al-37FU cannot vector thrust in 2 planes unlike the Al-31FP.
> 
> Secondly, the nozzle drive connection is effected now from the aircraft fuel system and not from the aircraft's hydraulic system. The change-over to the fuel system, to control swiveling nozzles, enhances the dependability of the aircraft and its survivability in air combat.
> 
> There is no a strain-gauge engine control stick to change the engine thrust in the cockpit, rather just a conventional engine throttle control lever. The pilot controls the aircraft with help of a standard control stick which is positioned between his legs. On the pilot's right there is a switch which is turned on for performing difficult maneuvers. After the switch-over, the on-board computer determines the level of use of aerodynamic surfaces and swiveling nozzles and their required deflection angles.
> 
> Saturn/Lyulka General Designer Victor Chepkin confirmed to Piotr Butowski (Jane's) that work on a three-dimensional (axisymmetrical) TVC nozzle was underway but that it was not planned for the Su-37 in the immediate future. Other future engines from Saturn are Al-31FN and Al-41.
> 
> The Su-30MKI has a large range of 3,000 km without refueling which allows for autonomous operations that require high endurance. Also, an inbuilt In-Flight Refueling (IFR) probe that is retracted beside the cockpit during normal operation. The IAF has placed an order for six IL-78MKI Midas refueling aircraft. As of June 2003, the first IL-78MKI had been delivered to the IAF under the newly raised 78 Sqn. Another one was delivered within the next few months.
> A picture from the Air Force Day 2003 celebrations
> 
> A normal fuel load of 5270 kg ensures a 4.5 hour combat mission, and the air refuelling system increases the flight duration up to 10 hours with a range of 8000 km at a cruise height of 11 to 13 km. Thus the endurance of the aircraft is limited solely by the human factor, hence the logic of going for a twin-seat fighter. Prior to the arrival of the IL-78MKI, the average duration of sorties was 1.54 hours varying from a maximum of 2.08 to a minimum of 1.45 hours*. Since the arrival of the IL-78MKI, IAF pilots have flown 10 Hr missions over the Andaman and Nicobar Islands from Pune.
> 
> Interestingly, the total time spent in air combat manoeuvre varied from a maximum of 22.04 minutes to a minimum of 4.01 minutes, with an average of 14.04 minutes. In percentage figures, in long duration sorties, the pilot spent 12.5 percent of the time on ACM as compared to the total duration of the sortie. These figures are from studies conducted in 1998 on the un-upgraded Su-30MK variants.
> 
> The IAF in co-operation with the Defence Food Research Laboratories (DFRL) has designed "inflight meals" to provide nutrition to pilots flying long duration missions. IAF's Institute of Aerospace Medicine (IAM) personnel like Wg Cdr CK Ranjan and Wg Cdr AD Upadhyaya worked on these meals and their storage. The Mysore-based DFRL has developed nutritious coconut water and pineapple juice, besides ready to eat food like sooji halwa, ribbon and cheese sandwich and mince meat rice, packed specially for high endurance aircraft. The food is nutritiuos and is easy to eat in the cockpit environment, and the pilots can choose their meal.
> 
> Engines manufactured were adapted under the grades of fuel used in India.
> Tactics
> 
> Many wrongly believe that the Su-27+ cannot perform all maneovres in combat load. To counter such talk designer Mikhail Simonov, at the 1994 Farnborough airshow, sanctioned a Su-30MK to perform the airshow routine with ordnance on all 12 pylons - a total of 7000 kg!! It did a complete fighter-like routine with this asymmetric load - including a tail slide!!.
> 
> In-Close, Stay-Close, and Kill-Close strategy is a way defeat the new generation of all-aspect, high-off-boresight missiles such as the R-73, Python 4, MICA-IR, and AIM-9X. Obviously one has to survive the transit from beyond visual range (BVR), to within visual range (WVR), to inside of minimum range. Once there however, both Western and Russian gun systems are capable of all-aspect, high crossing angle kills at ranges inside of 1500 feet.
> 
> Russian designers have stated that they believe that the key to dogfight supremacy rests in the pilot's ability to engage the enemy in any position relative to their own aircraft. While TVC permits post-stall maneuvering and pointing which are impossible in conventional aircraft, they are convinced that a rearward facing radar and missiles that can be fired in the aft-quadrant all join to make an unbeatable integrated weapons system.
> In the News
> 
> Servicability. In September 2003 and again in December of the same year, the local media reported that some of the AL-31F turbofans had to be overhauled prematurely, after completing an average of "700 Hrs", instead of the advertised 1000. The cause of this was described as "nicks" in the turbofan blades, and the whole squadron was reported to be completely "grounded". The IAF dismissed these allegations as only rumours, but admitted that some engines had developed these problems in their blades. Unfortunately, the accuracy of media reporting can be questioned considering that simultaneusly aircraft were appearing all over the country for aerobatic events in public events! In various interviews, IAF Chief ACM Krishnaswamy rejected the media reports as cynicism and stressed that blade nicks, which appear due to pebble ingestion, do happen and there is nothing unusual and specific to the sukhois. There were accompanying rumors that the IAF had even refused to accept a batch of SU-30MKI production, which were simply untrue.
> 
> Su-30MKM. In 2003 Malaysia signed up for the delivery of 18 Su-30MKMs for their air force. The Su-30MKM, also to be manufactured by Irkut Corporation, is described as being identical to the MKI, but lacks the Israeli components, replaced instead by French avionics are included. Irkut has also subcontracted the task of manufacturing the canards, stabalisers and fins to HAL. This contract is valued between 25 to 30 Million USD for HAL. These composite parts will be manufactured at HAL Nasik.
> 
> An eight-member Royal Malaysian air force team, led by the director of operations, major general Dato Azizan Bin Ariffin, visited the Lohegaon air force base in August 2003, to familiarise themselves with the training and maintenance activities of the advanced Sukhoi-30 MKIs. Training of RMAF personnel is expected to start in 2006 (the contract is yet to be signed [4]). This is not the first time, however, that the IAF has offered assistance to RMAF. During 1994-95, IAF had conducted ground training on MiG-29 aircrafts for their Malaysian counterparts
> 
> Su-30 for Algeria. Russia has been contracted by Algeria to supply 28 Su-30 fighters to Algeria. While the configuration is not known, Algeria reportedly wants it to match Su-30MKI standard. Consequently some business is expected to come to Indian avionics manufacturers [3].
> 
> Exercises with other Air Forces. In Feb 2004, an IAF-USAF DACT camp was held at Maharajpur AFS, Gwalior. Titled "Ex Cope India 2004"; it was the first time F-15s and Flankers faced off with each other under the public eye. The results were, much to the surprise of many, were heavily in the IAF's favour. Read more about this watershed event elsewhere on this site. Article and here. Since then Su-30MKIs have also exercised with Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) F-16s (Ex Sindex) and USAF F-16s (Ex Cope India 2005).
> 
> Brahmos Missile. The Brahmos missile is the world's most lethal AShM. It is capable of low altitude flying at supersonic speeds with maneuvering to defeat defences. Both Air-to-Surface and Air-to-Ship versions are being developed for the IAF. The first trial of the aircraft version of BrahMos will be conducted before December 2007. Only a limited number of aircraft will be modified to carry this missile.
> 
> The Su-30s seem to have captured the nation's imagination; they are a favorite of the media and anybody interested in military matters. Public appearences are frequent - both in flypasts as well as static display. And everytime the public is left spellbound. It is should not come as a surprise, that the Su-30MKI has virtually become the mascot of the Indian Air Force and will continue to be one for the coming decades.
> Dimensions and Weights
> 
> Dimensions
> Length	21.9 m
> Span	14.7 m
> Height	6.4 m
> 
> Take-off Weight
> Normal	24900 kg
> Maximum	38800 kg
> Fuel weight, (spec. weight 0.785 g p cu. sm) kg
> Normal	5270 kg
> Maximum	9640 kg
> 
> Other
> Max takeoff run with a normal takeoff weight (afterburner)	550 m
> Max landing run with a normal landing weight, with a drag parachute	750 m
> Max operating overload	9 g




The Su-30MKI Info Page - Vayu Sena

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

IAF trainer crashes near Tambaram, pilots safe

A trainer aircraft of the Indian Air Force crashed this morning near Urapakkam on the outskirts of the city this morning. The two pilots ejected to safety and have been taken to a nearby hospital.

The aircraft, a Kiran MK II from the IAF station at Tambaram was returning to base after a routine flight when in developed a technical snag. It then plunged into the Ayyanchery lake. The pilots were rescued from roof of a house in the adjoining VPK Nagar.

The Hindu : Cities / Chennai : IAF trainer crashes near Tambaram, pilots safe


----------



## Archie

HAL need to step up the Production of Sitara
Though they claim that they will Deliver first Batch of 12 aircrafts in 2013 out of the total order for 76 aircrafts
But i dont think Indian airforce can wait
coz already there are Plans to retire 55 of the 135 Kirans once Sitara starts entering service and any delay will mean a shortage of Intermediate Jet Trainers


----------



## sudhir007

C-17s for India

*Contract for 10 C-17s; Initial engine contract; Initial maintenance contract; Program cost. (Feb 2/12)*

In November 2009, reports surfaced that India was negotiating to buy 10 C-17A Globemaster III heavy transports for its air force. A Defense News article added that:

The C-17s advantages include its easier handling (compared with the IL-76) and ability to operate from short and rough airstrips, added the sources. The Indian military needs to do three things: augment its ability to quickly lift larger numbers of troops as it views possible threats on its border with China; strengthen its presence on the Pakistani border; and fight terrorism and low-intensity warfare, said a senior Defence Ministry official. India needs to triple its lift capacity, said the official.

New jets with 77.5 tonnes of lift capacity, instead of the IL-76s 50 tonnes, will help India get there. The government was serious enough to file a formal DSCA request in April 2010, worth up to $5.8 billion. Now, that has taken the next steps, and become the largest-ever foreign sale of C-17s  with the potential to grow further
Contracts and Key Events

*Feb 2/12:* Contract. Boeing in Long Beach, CA receives a $1.78 billion firm-fixed-price contract for 10 C-17s, as a Foreign Military Sales requirement for the Indian Air Force. Work will be performed in Long Beach, CA, and is expected to be complete by July 28/14. The ASC/WLMK at Wright-Patterson AFB, OH acts as Indias FMS agent (FA8614-06-D-2006, DO 0009).

The wide difference between Antonys Dec 12/11 statement and this contract is a good reminder that the purchase contract doesnt cover everything. As one example, India can expect to pay another $380 million or so for the 40 F117 engines that will equip these planes. They will be installed under this contract, but are not bought under it. Other Government Furnished Equipment from both India and the USA also factors into the total program cost, as do initial support contracts in many cases. Based on USAF total costs, Antonys $4+ billion figure also includes support contracts  a Sept 27/11 C-17 support contract totaled up to $469 million, for an undisclosed period.


----------



## Jason bourne

Jhoan Mathus said:


> Hello
> 
> I am John Mathur
> 
> The quality, reliability and technological strength of a vacuum packing machines, packing vacuum, thermosealing machine, channelled vacuum bags,vacuum bags that distinguish Orved.
> 
> 
> www(dot)orved(dot)com




hahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahahhaahhaha


----------



## Shaurya

*IAF to induct latest Russian military choppers Mi-17V5 on February 17*







NEW DELHI: In 10 days from now, India will formally induct the latest Russian military helicopters, Mi-17V5, into its service when Defence Minister AK Antony hands over the keys to the Indian Air Force. 

India bought 80 of these choppers from Russia in 2008 for $1.34 billion, and the first lot of 21 of these helicopters has been delivered to the IAF since October last year. Six more of these choppers will join the fleet by end of March. 

The IAF will use these helicopters for troops movement, special forces heli-borne operations, supplies, search and rescue, and casualty evacuation. "The formal induction of the Mi-17V5 will take place at Hindon Air Base in Ghaziabad near here on Feb 17," an IAF officer told IANS here Monday. 

Once all the 80 helicopters are delivered by 2014, India may place an order for 59 more of these choppers at a cost of $1 billion. 

Even as the defence ministry inducts these advanced military transport helicopters, the the home ministry too has decided to buy six of these for logistics in Maoist-affected districts of the country. The IAF plans to base the first lot of these choppers at its Bhatinda base in Punjab and in Srinagar base in Jammu and Kashmir. 

The Mi-17V5 is designed for cargo lift weighing about five tonnes, but can also carry 36 troopers. The helicopter has advanced multi-function cockpit display and upgraded engines. 

The two engines of Mi-17V5 generate 2,200 horse power, about 300 hp more than the Mi-17IV variant. The upgraded engines can be started without much hassle by pilots at high altitude areas of over 6,000 metres or 21,000 feet.

IAF to induct latest Russian military choppers Mi-17V5 on February 17 - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hendersonmyrose

Good news, we should buy more, its the need of hour.


----------



## Hobo1

Will IAF be showcasing their SU30 MKI at the Singapore Airshow.


----------



## White Lightning

*India began a large-scale upgrade Sino-Indian border against the Chinese Air Force Base*





Times of India reported that India will launch a massive nationwide program to upgrade Air Force base in the first stage in the 42 months to upgrade 51 air bases in 30, the second phase of the remaining Air Force Base, Navy, Army, Coast Guard to upgrade the airport, which focuses on the northeast border of China&#8217;s regional base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

White Lightning said:


> *India began a large-scale upgrade Sino-Indian border against the Chinese Air Force Base*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times of India reported that India will launch a massive nationwide program to upgrade Air Force base in the first stage in the 42 months to upgrade 51 air bases in 30, the second phase of the remaining Air Force Base, Navy, Army, Coast Guard to upgrade the airport, which focuses on the northeast border of China&#8217;s regional base.



TOI let paperwallas woke up quite late, this has been announced earlier...


----------



## RPK

*IAF-Afghan 'ties' : North News - India Today*

An Afghanistan air force team is in India, not for a war exercise but for a duel on the cricket field. Much like Afghanistan's national cricket team, its air force is trying to find its feet. It can learn a few tricks in both the fields from the more experienced Indian air warriors. The visitors from Kabul, it seems, have a special connect with the IAF. A girls' team from Afghanistan had earlier taken part in the IAF-sponsored Subroto Cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> KOLKATA: In keeping with the government's policy to upgrade military infrastructure in the eastern and northeastern parts of the country, the newly acquired multi-purpose Mi-5 V5 helicopters have been stationed at the IAF's base at Bagdogra in north Bengal. These helicopters were inducted into the IAF last week in Delhi.
> 
> The first batch of helicopters was received and inducted into the Eastern Air Command at Bagdogra by Air Vice Marshal KS Gill, Senior Officer Administration, EAC.
> 
> These helicopters are an upgraded version of the Mi-17 choppers already in use by the Indian Air Force. They have highly automated avionics, multi-functional displays, sophisticated navigation systems and a range of weapons that can be used during combat mode. Their powerful engines will enable the armed forces to react quickly in high altitudes.
> 
> "The new helicopters have special night vision capabilities that enable them to carry out low-altitude operations even when it is pitch dark. The weather radar on board gives it all-weather capability. For several years now, *the Special Forces have been practicing night operations in difficult terrain the the North East. These helicopters will be ideal for such operations, even if they are carried out in high altitude terrain," an official said.*
> 
> Bagdogra is one of the most crucial air bases in the eastern part of the country due to its strategic location. It is located close to the narrow 'chicken neck' region that connects the North East to the rest of the country. The role of the air base will be crucial in the case of an attempt to cut off the North East from the remaining part of the country.
> 
> Apart from defensive purposes, the air base has an important role to play during disasters - natural or otherwise. After the earthquake in Sikkim, all air operations were conducted from Bagdogra. Mi-17 choppers had to be brought in from Assam then as Bagdogra only had the smaller Chetaks and Cheetahs.







New choppers for Bagdogra base - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Chindits: IAF Conducts Ex &#8216;Pralay&#8217; In Northeast

*IAF Conducts Ex &#8216;Pralay&#8217; In Northeast* 
The IAF&#8217;s Eastern Air Command commenced Exercise codenamed &#8220;Pralay&#8217; on 29th February 2012 in the Brahmaputra and rest of the Eastern region of India. The exercise involves joint Army Air operations by the IAF&#8217;s Eastern Air Command and Eastern Command of the Indian Army.

This is an annual exercise aimed at testing the combat potential of the Air Force in various roles such as Air Defence, Ground Support operations, Counter Air Operations, Electronic Warfare, Joint Operations with the Army including special operations by day and night. SU-30, Mirage-2000, MiG-29, Jaguar, Bison, Mi-17, AN-32, C-130J, AWACS, Flight Refuelling aircraft as well as remotely piloted aircraft from the Army are taking part in the exercise.

It also includes conduct of Special Forces operations and night operations in conjunction with ground forces during the exercise. The entire spectrum of Air Operations by aircraft under dense air defence environment is being practiced both by day and night. The exercise also includes facets of network centric operations, electronic warfare as well as information warfare.

Apart from war fighting in the skies various ground contingencies related to Air Force Operations are being tested. Lessons learnt from this exercise would be incorporated in future operational strategies. Eastern Army Command is actively taking part to train the forces in joint operations.


----------



## Paan Singh

*Sukhoi gets special shelters at Lohegaon*

&#8216;All-weather maintenance structures will provide protection to the aircraft&#8217;

The coming summer might be relatively cooler for Sukhoi aircraft fleet at city's Indian Air Force (IAF) station in Lohegaon. The station, a home to two squadrons of the country's frontline fighter, has installed All-Weather Maintenance Shelters for the aircraft parked at the station which will protect them from harmful ultraviolet rays of direct sun. So far, the aircraft would be covered by canvas while parked on the tarmac.

Speaking to The Indian Express, an IAF officer said, "Maintenance shelters have been installed at IAF Lohegaon station and have been in place now for about a month or so. The metal-fibre structures are capable of accommodating one aircraft each." Two squadrons of Sukhoi-30 MKI, fighter No. 30 squadron - Rhinos and No. 20 squadron - Lightenings, are stationed at the IAF Lohegaon Station. Third squadron, No. 31 squadron - Lions, was relocated to Jodhpur in September. Maintenance shelters have also been erected at other IAF bases where Sukhois are stationed. The light weight structures are such that even if they fall, the aircraft systems are not damaged.

Sections of the media had reported that the IAF decided to put the maintenance shelters in the aftermath of the Sukhoi-30 MKI crash near Pune. Media reports had also suggested that the crash was a result of exposing the air dominance fighter to harmful ultraviolet rays which resulted in damaging the aircraft's critical systems but the officials rubbished the reports saying the process was initiated about a year ago. A quick search revealed that the IAF had started the process for shelters in December 2010, a year prior to the Pune crash.

"One cannot put two plus two in such cases. If UV rays are to be given a thought, then they are more direct when the aircraft is flying at higher attitudes. The plan has been under consideration for quite some time. In fact, we had made such shelters a part of the original project when we were drafting the contract for Hawk aircraft," said an IAF officer.

Commenting on the development, Air Marshal Bhushan Gokhale, former vice-chief of air staff said, "Today, technological advancements are such that paints, coatings on the aircraft protect the machine to a great extent as against earlier ones. However, in the longer run, this is certainly a step in the right direction given that the structures provide protection to the aircraft from all types of environment besides human comfort and avoiding direct heating of sensors due to direct sunlight."


----------



## ptltejas

MiG-29K


----------



## White Lightning

*Mil Mi-17V5 Helicopter to be Inducted into the Indian Air Force on 17 February 2012*





Mi-17 V5 helicopter would be inducted into the IAF on 17 February 2012. This helicopter falls in the category of armed helicopter, with substantial and effective firepower with the latest and more powerful engines that will greatly enhance its payload carriage capability at higher altitudes.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

sudhir007 said:


>





Navy dhruva, right?


----------



## sancho

Black Widow said:


> Navy dhruva, right?



Yes, the most beautiful version imo and I would love to see a streched version for the ASW role, but that might not be planned now.


----------



## Shaurya

Looks bigger than the normal dhruva helicopter, is it as big as sea king??


----------



## Thundersword

heyy just wanted to know what happened to boeing's bid for MRTT? I am aware that Il-86 and A330 trials were done in dec 2011 by IAF but what happened to boeing ? coz this old article says boeing was gonna participate!

India issues RFI for refuelling tankers


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

> *Dassault is betting on a recovery in 2012*
> 
> A reboot to confirm in the business aircraft and the hope of signing the contract MMRCA in India...
> 
> ...Rafale side, the group delivered its usual 11 planes to France, bringing to 104 the total number delivered (out of 180 ordered to date). Dassault has obviously on the final signing of the contract MMRCA in India to boost its export order book. In 2011, the backlog has enriched the market, however, *the renovation of Indian Mirage 2000, for 510 million euros*.



Google Übersetzer


&#8364;510 million Euros = $673 million Dollar and not like earlier reports mentioned &#8364;900 million Euros and around $1.2 billion Dollar?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sancho said:


> Google Übersetzer
> 
> 
> &#8364;510 million Euros = $673 million Dollar and not like earlier reports mentioned &#8364;900 million Euros and around $1.2 billion Dollar?



That clears up something majorly. Thanks for the information.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sancho

Capt.Popeye said:


> That clears up something majorly. Thanks for the information.



If officially confirmed, I still wait for an official figure and timeframe for the upgrade, let alone the real content. Too much speculation all around the media.


----------



## RPK

*Purchase of Helicopters from Russia*

Press Information Bureau English Releases


A contract for procurement of quantity 80 Mi-17 V-5 helicopters for the Indian Air Force (IAF) was concluded between Ministry of Defence and M/s Rosoboronexport, Russia, on 5th December 2008. A total of 27 helicopters have been delivered so far of which 24 helicopters have been inducted into the IAF. Three helicopters are under acceptance. 

The total cost of the contract is USD 1.345 billion. 
This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Shri Baliram Jadhav in Lok Sabha today. 

HH/NN/RK 
(Release ID :81660)


----------



## RPK

*AEW&C for Natural Disaster*
The Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) System developed by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is normally meant to detect airborne and seaborne targets and provide early warning. This early warning could be of use to the agencies dealing with disaster management provided it is suitably modified.

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Shri Nityananda Pradhan and Shri Bauayant Jay Panda in Lok Sabha today. 

HH/NN/RK 
(Release ID :81638)

*Upgradation of Mirage Aircraft*
Contracts have been signed with M/s Thales, France and M/s Dassault Aviation, France, along with M/s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) for upgrade of the Mirage 2000 aircraft of the Indian Air Force (IAF). A contract has also been signed with M/s MBDA, France, for procurement of air to air missiles for the Mirage 2000 aircraft.

The cost of the contract for upgrade of the Mirage 2000 with M/s Thales and M/s Dassault Aviation is Euro 1470 Million, while the cost of the contract with M/s HAL is Rs.2020 crore. The cost of the contract for procurement of the missiles from M/s MBDA, France, is Euro 958,980,822.44. 

The entire upgradation of the Mirage aircraft is scheduled to be completed by 2021. Delivery of MICA missiles is scheduled between 2015 and 2019. 

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to DR. Padmasinha Bajirao Patil and Shri Rajaiah Siricilla in Lok Sabha today. 

HH/NN/RK 
(Release ID :81647)


----------



## angeldemon_007

*According to reports, the Super Sukhoi upgrade will also be offered to Malaysia and Vietnam in future. The picture below is from a Malaysian fan about the possible Super Sukhoi look...*













Guys this is just fanboy stuff...


----------



## humza_313

angeldemon_007 said:


> *According to reports, the Super Sukhoi upgrade will also be offered to Malaysia and Vietnam in future. The picture below is from a Malaysian fan about the possible Super Sukhoi look...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys this is just fanboy stuff...



Is this a photoshop mate???? =\


----------



## Roybot

humza_313 said:


> Is this a photoshop mate???? =\



Yes sir. Kinda obvious?


----------



## Nishan_101

White Lightning said:


> *Mil Mi-17V5 Helicopter to be Inducted into the Indian Air Force on 17 February 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi-17 V5 helicopter would be inducted into the IAF on 17 February 2012. This helicopter falls in the category of armed helicopter, with substantial and effective firepower with the latest and more powerful engines that will greatly enhance its payload carriage capability at higher altitudes.


Although we have a requirement of about 110 Mi-17s class choppers and we also want to replace the 25 Puma in PA service. So why didn't the PA ordered 50+ Mi-17V7s to Russia??? and how many do we have right now.?


----------



## Nishan_101

angeldemon_007 said:


> *FGFA with LCA*


 
Its looks like an INDIAN freek with a handsome Russian Soldier!!!


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Is this a photoshop mate???? =\


Yeah absolutely....I think its F35+Su30mki photoshop. There were two version for Super Sukhoi. The first one was the one that is selected, in this there will be a powerful aesa radar, 5th gen avionics, new missiles, powerful engine, whatever they can do to reduce RCS without making structural changes and Brahmos integration (Not sure whether it will be on all of them or just the new batch that was ordered), although it will require some structural changes for Brahmos integration . [It might include internal weapon bay but its highly unlikely].

Second one was Stealth version, in this all those stealth features of PakFa will be there but this won't allow Brahmos integration. 

IAF chose the first part considering by the end of decade when all the Su30 mki will be upgraded to Super Su30 the induction of PakFa will also start which are stealth aircrafts and will also be inducted in huge numbers. Also the second one required alot of structural changes and was a little bit too costly. In addition to this alot of things can be done to reduce RCS without making those drastic changes so why do it ?? 

In short Super Su30 will not look like whats shown in picture but if IAF would have chosen the second upgrade plan, then it might have...


----------



## Sadhu

Nishan_101 said:


> Its looks like an *INDIAN freek *with a handsome Russian Soldier!!!



LOL its better then Pakistan mentality retarded JF-17 which on dumped by it parent country China on the day it was born...


----------



## Sergi

Nishan_101 said:


> Although we have a requirement of about 110 Mi-17s class choppers and we also want to replace the 25 Puma in PA service. So why didn't the PA ordered 50+ Mi-17V7s to Russia??? and how many do we have right now.?



No for two reasons
1. PA has not that kinda fund availability right now
2. Russia is most unlikely to sell you the same chopper it sell to India considering Russia-India and China-Pak relations


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*
Disk with air operations data stolen from Air Headquarters*

An external computer disk containing information on air operations in the country has gone missing from the operations wing of Air Headquarters here. Air Force officials told The Hindu on Friday that the IAF was conducting a Court of Inquiry but insisted the information on the disk was not particularly sensitive.

Attaching utmost priority to the case, the officials said suitable action would be taken against the custodian from whose office the device went missing some 10 days ago. Prima facie, the officials said, it appears to be a case of ``commercial theft'' and that the information stored on the portable disk contains data about service transport that the IAF operates.

IAF HQ has strict access control, and personnel working in Vayu Bhavan have to go through biometric devices like iris scanners.

Visitors are screened strictly and allowed to enter the building with escort according to well-laid down procedures.

Nonetheless, the theft has put the entire system on alert since the armed forces and the Defence Ministry do not allow sensitive information to be stored on computers connected to the Internet. The practice was instituted some years ago after there were reports that computers containing sensitive data were hacked, with a case emanating from the Andaman and Nicobar Islands tri-service command.

Two years ago, following the hacking report, organisations under the MoD are supposed to have worked out a crisis management plan' for a measured response in case of any untoward incident.

The Defence Information Assurance and Research Agency, a nodal body mandated to deal with all Tri-Services and the MoD cyber security related issues, works in close coordination with national agencies like the Computer Emergency Response Team  India (Cert-In) and the National Training Research organisation (NTRO). Services HQs have an information security policy and their networks are audited as per guidelines, the Ministry said then.

The Hindu : News / National : Disk with air operations data stolen from Air Headquarters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF base censored on Google Earth, first of many similar steps to be taken at kther defence institutions in coming weeks, great effort by GoI/MoD to get this done:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF base censored on Google Earth, first of many similar steps to be taken at kther defence institutions in coming weeks, great effort by GoI/MoD to get this done:



I was checking the runway of my hometown(Jammu) when i noticed that a certain portion is censored which was the part of the airport where the Airforce had their stuff in ..this is a few months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*A330 MRTT @ Leh trials.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

angeldemon_007 said:


> *A330 MRTT @ Leh trials.*




Reverse thrusts selected with spoilers..cant see full flaps though.


----------



## Frank Martin

Indian Airforce's Mig 29UB UPG aircraft in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

What's on canopy in second pic ???


----------



## Frank Martin

^^^
Periscope for the rear pilot (trainer/instructor)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Shorn of planes, IAF stutters in training rookie pilots*

Chethan Kumar, Bangalore, April 22, 2012, DHNS:

*Lack of infrastructure may compel air force to look outside*

The Indian Air Forces (IAF) ab initio pilot (basic pilot) flying training being in limbo has given rise to a lot of questions over its ability to meet future requirements.

It has also opened up new avenues for some flying training institutes in the country.
The Indira Gandhi Rashtriya Uran Akademi (IGRUA), under the Civil Aviation Ministry,&#8200;is one such institution that is trying to make the best out of the IAFs deficiencies. 
Sources in the IAF said that IGRUA had made a proposal more than once and that even the IAF had sent its team to evaluate the proposal.

IGURA Director, Air Marshal (retd) V&#8200;K Verma said:&#8200;We made our first proposal in 2009 when the IAF decided to ground its basic trainer HTP-32 Deepak. Subsequently, we made another proposal.

On both occasions, the IAF had sent a team to study the proposal but they have not got back to us on the same, Verma said.

The Parliamentary public accounts committee (PAC) had recently observed that the IAF&#8200;was falling short of trained pilots by 15-31 per cent every year. 

The PAC had made the observation in the backdrop of the Centre initiating the process of finalising the multi-million dollar deal to procure126 medium multi-role combat aircraft. The committee had asked: Who will fly these aircraft?

While acknowledging the shortage of training infrastructure, a retired IAF officer said: Assessing the present situation, even if the trainer aircraft deal is finalised it will not be before 2015 that the induction of the first batch of the aircraft will begin. So, the IAF has to come up with other options to keep the numbers healthy.
However, with the Kiran fleet of aircraft being the only option, the IAF has reduced the number of basic flying hours for a rookie pilot to 25 hours from the earlier 80 hours. The IAF hopes that by doing so, it can train more people with limited resources  a move that has not gone down well with some.

Air Marshal (retd) B K Pandey told Deccan Herald: This (reduction in flying hours) short cut will not serve the IAF in the long run, as it would mean that the instructor has only those many hours to assess the various parameters that the IAF looks for in a pilot. But Pandey, who has also served as the chief of the IAF Training Command here, said the IAF could look to outsourcing the basic training. By doing so, the IAF can even keep the Kiran fleet intact for more years.

Asked if such an option would be open to the IAF, Pandey asserted:  This is not the first time they are doing this.
*
Navy interested in outsourcing *

The Indian Navy, whose pilots also begin their ab initio training with the IAF has also been a victim of the crisis, reports DHNS.

According to Verma, the IGRUA had even sent a proposal to the Navy. Responding to our proposal the Navy, just about two weeks ago, sent its team to study and evaluate the proposal, he said.

Shorn of planes, IAF stutters in training rookie pilots


----------



## jha

*India Wants New Airborne Jamming Aircraft*



> The Indian air force (IAF) has called for information to support the acquisition of nine new special-mission aircraft for communications jamming, signals intelligence and surveillance.
> 
> *The IAF has spent two years writing its detailed requirements in a request for information that has gone to companies in countries that include the U.S. and Israel. The acquisition would fill airborne special-mission requirements currently serviced by a small fleet of Gulfstream III SRA electronic-intelligence (elint) jets operated by the country&#8217;s external intelligence agency, RAW. The IAF requires seven aircraft to be hard-wired for communications jamming, surveillance and target-towing missions (three with jamming equipment installed), and the other two specifically for signals-intelligence (sigint) duties*.





> While no company has officially confirmed, those expected to show interest in the IAF requirement include *Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI), Northrop Grumman, Boeing, Raytheon and L-3 Communications. Vendors are expected to supply detailed product proposals to the IAF by May 24. A final contract could be worth close to $3 billion, with a 30% offset clause. *The IAF keeps its elint/comint/sigint aircraft at the base in New Delhi, and the new aircraft will add to that fleet, which includes aging Boeing 707-based aircraft. With infiltrations of militants from Pakistan and a live border dispute with China that frequently involves diplomatic skirmishes over territorial claims, the IAF aircraft requirement is part of a larger drive to ramp up surveillance and interception systems.





> The IAF&#8217;s request for information, which contains a great degree of detail on specific requirements, stipulates that the system needs to be based on aircraft powered by twin turbofan engines with low noise and vibration levels, with a hot-and-high capability in all roles, certified for deployments at air bases up to 3,300 meters (10,000 ft.) above mean sea level. Sources say the air force is looking for a business jet platform with an optimum cruise speed of Mach 0.75-0.80 and a minimum range of 2,500 nm.
> 
> The new aircraft need to sport microprocessor-based high-performance aerial survey camera systems with camera magazines, gyro-stabilized mounts, cockpit displays and automatic GPS-controlled photo flight systems. For the jamming role, the IAF requires aircraft to have space to accommodate up to five operators with workstations and other related equipment.
> 
> Apart from standard profiles, the jamming/electronic countermeasure (ECM) systems on board need to be able to deceive adversary C4I2 systems by introducing false information into the enemy&#8217;s communications network and degrade enemy communications. The bidding sigint systems are required to consist of electronic support measures to intercept, identify, fingerprint and locate the source of electromagnetic emissions from radars, ECM systems, SIFF/IFF interrogators (1030 mhz), transponders (1090 mhz), Tacan/DME interrogators signals (1025-1150 mhz) and communication signals.



*India Wants New Airborne Jamming Aircraft*



> The Indian air force (IAF) has called for information to support the acquisition of nine new special-mission aircraft for communications jamming, signals intelligence and surveillance.
> 
> *The IAF has spent two years writing its detailed requirements in a request for information that has gone to companies in countries that include the U.S. and Israel. The acquisition would fill airborne special-mission requirements currently serviced by a small fleet of Gulfstream III SRA electronic-intelligence (elint) jets operated by the countrys external intelligence agency, RAW. The IAF requires seven aircraft to be hard-wired for communications jamming, surveillance and target-towing missions (three with jamming equipment installed), and the other two specifically for signals-intelligence (sigint) duties*.





> While no company has officially confirmed, those expected to show interest in the IAF requirement include *Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI), Northrop Grumman, Boeing, Raytheon and L-3 Communications. Vendors are expected to supply detailed product proposals to the IAF by May 24. A final contract could be worth close to $3 billion, with a 30% offset clause. *The IAF keeps its elint/comint/sigint aircraft at the base in New Delhi, and the new aircraft will add to that fleet, which includes aging Boeing 707-based aircraft. With infiltrations of militants from Pakistan and a live border dispute with China that frequently involves diplomatic skirmishes over territorial claims, the IAF aircraft requirement is part of a larger drive to ramp up surveillance and interception systems.





> The IAFs request for information, which contains a great degree of detail on specific requirements, stipulates that the system needs to be based on aircraft powered by twin turbofan engines with low noise and vibration levels, with a hot-and-high capability in all roles, certified for deployments at air bases up to 3,300 meters (10,000 ft.) above mean sea level. Sources say the air force is looking for a business jet platform with an optimum cruise speed of Mach 0.75-0.80 and a minimum range of 2,500 nm.
> 
> The new aircraft need to sport microprocessor-based high-performance aerial survey camera systems with camera magazines, gyro-stabilized mounts, cockpit displays and automatic GPS-controlled photo flight systems. For the jamming role, the IAF requires aircraft to have space to accommodate up to five operators with workstations and other related equipment.
> 
> Apart from standard profiles, the jamming/electronic countermeasure (ECM) systems on board need to be able to deceive adversary C4I2 systems by introducing false information into the enemys communications network and degrade enemy communications. The bidding sigint systems are required to consist of electronic support measures to intercept, identify, fingerprint and locate the source of electromagnetic emissions from radars, ECM systems, SIFF/IFF interrogators (1030 mhz), transponders (1090 mhz), Tacan/DME interrogators signals (1025-1150 mhz) and communication signals.


----------



## RPK

Press Information Bureau English Releases


*Working of Hal*
Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has been consistently getting excellent rating for its performance with respect to benchmarks set in the company`s memorandum of understanding with the Department of Public Enterprises. However, there have been delays in some projects in current range of production by HAL due to rework of Jigs supplied by the OEM in respect of Hawk; delay in establishing the facilities for complex engine components and radar software in respect of SU-30 MKI aircraft; delay in certification of Shakti engine by the OEM in respect of ALH; changes in Standard of Preparation (SOP) in respect of LCA and delay in engine development by the OEM in respect of IJT.
In respect of Hawk, SU-30 MKI aircraft and ALH, the issues have been addressed. In respect of LCA and IJT development efforts are on.
An Expert Group under the Chairmanship of Shri B.K. Chaturvedi, Member Planning Commission was constituted in October, 2011 to review the organizational structure of HAL. Other Members of the Expert Group are as under-
Air Chief Marshal (Retd) F H Major
Shri PrakashApte, Ex-Director, ISM, Bangalore
Shri Deepak Parekh, Chairman, HDFC Limited
Shri Ajay Shankar, Ex-Secretary, DIPP, Government of India
Dr. R.A. Mashelkar, Ex-DG, CSIR
AS(DP), Department of Defence Production
Chairman, HAL, Bangalore.
Its terms and conditions include, inter-alia, to recommend measures to restructure or create new business/profit centers in the company with a view to enhance efficiency and also to suggest changes in the Board structure of the company. The Expert Group is yet to submit its recommendations
This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Shri MM PallamRajuin written reply to Shri P. Lingam and Shri GurudasDasgupta inLok Sabha today.
PK/NN

*Integrated Satellite Based Platform*
There are no plans for moving the command systems of the Armed Forces entirely on Integrated Satellite platforms. 

The Naval Satellite is planned to be launched in 2012-13. 

A dedicated communication satellite for Air Force is planned to be launched in 2013-2014. 

A Tri-services Defence Communication Network (DCN) is being progressed as per the Defence Procurement Procedure. The DCN envisages a network of optical fibre cables, satellite earth stations and transportable and portable satellite terminals with high security features. 

The design of these systems have features that enable conduct of simultaneous real time networked operations from multiple sites to cater for contingencies and failures, as well as hardware redundancies for fail safe operations This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Shri Manish Tewari in Lok Sabha today. 


(Release ID :82794)

*Upgradation of Aircraft*
The Indian Air Force (IAF) undertakes upgrades of its fighter aircraft to enhance their combat potential and to ensure their operational relevance. 

IAF has undertaken upgrade of MiG-21 and MiG-27 aircraft. Contracts have also been signed to upgrade the MiG-29, Mirage-2000 and Jaguar aircraft. 

Contract for upgrade of MiG-29 was signed with RAC `MiG` at a cost of US$964 Million. The upgrade is planned to be completed by 2016. 

Contract for Mirage-2000 upgrade has been signed with M/s Thales and M/s Dassault Aviation, France at a cost of 1470 Million Euros and with M/s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) at a cost of Rs.2020 crores. All the aircraft are scheduled to be upgraded by mid-2021. 

The Contract for upgrade of Jaguar Aircraft has been signed with M/s HAL at a cost of Rs.3113.02 crores. The aircraft are planned to be upgraded by December 2017. 

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Shri Ramesh Bais and Shri PC Mohan in Lok Sabha today. 

PK/NN &#8195; 
(Release ID :82793)

*Modernisation of Air Force*
Replacement or upgrade of defence assets that complete their technical life is a continuous process and steps are taken to ensure that the required level of operational preparedness is maintained at all times. 

The Indian Air Force (IAF) Long Term Perspective Plan (LTPP) envisages procurement of aircraft and equipment for the next 15 years (2012- 2027). This plan lays down the roadmap for capability-building and enhancement of the combat potential of the IAF. 

Some of the major contracts signed during the last three years include procurement of Su-30 MKI fighter aircraft, Tejas Light Combat Aircraft, Medium Lift Helicopters, Intermediate Jet Trainers and Hawk Advanced Jet trainers as well as various types of Radars, Airborne Weapon Systems and Air Defence Missile Systems. IAF has also undertaken upgrade of its MiG-29, Mirage-2000 and Jaguar fleets to maintain their operational capabilities. The Budget allocation for Capital procurements for 2012-13 is Rs.30,514crore. 

Under the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP), the `Buy and Make`, `Buy and Make (Indian)` and `Make` Categories provide adequate scope for participation by domestic industry in defence procurements. 

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Shri N. PeethambaraKurup and others in Lok Sabha today. 

PK/NN &#8195; 
(Release ID :82787)


----------



## ejaz007

*Indias MiGs Had 482 Accidents in 30 Years: Study*


NEW DELHI  Dubbed flying coffins or widow makers in the air force, Indias aging collection of Soviet-era MiGs have long been unpopular with air force pilots.

New figures unveiled May 2 show why. Indias Defense Minister A.K. Antony said there had been 482 accidents in the last 30 years resulting in the deaths of 171 pilots and 39 civilians.

The MiG fleet is now 873 strong. New Delhis acquisitions began in 1966 with MiG-21 interceptors, and the next two decades saw the induction of the high-speed MiG 25, ground-attack MiG27 and the fourth-generation MiG-29 fighter jets into the countrys air force.

Experts say a majority of the accidents involved Indias single-engine MiG-21, a combat airplane that has been flown by some 50 countries since it was developed by then Soviet Union in the 1950s.

A total of 171 pilots, 39 civilians, eight service personnel and one air crew lost their lives in these accidents, the defense minister told parliament in reference to the period from 1971 to April 19 this year. The accidents were blamed on human error and technical defects.

Antony in February said that the air force would start phasing out its mainstay MiG-21s, which make up 40 percent of its total fleet, beginning in 2014.

Recurring crashes involving the single-engine MiG-21 inspired Bollywood film Rang De Basanti (Color It Saffron) in 2006 and sparked a spirited campaign in 2003 by relatives of a killed pilot for the war jets scrapping.

India plans to replace its MiGs with 123 modern aircraft in a deal worth$12 billion.

Frances Dassault Aviation in January won the right to enter exclusive negotiations to sell its Rafale planes. Price negotiations are currently underway between the French firm and India.


India&#8217;s MiGs Had 482 Accidents in 30 Years: Study | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## fatman17

*Since induction 482 MiG aircraft accidents look place in India: Report*

IRNA - Islamic Republic News Agency

New Delhi, May 2, IRNA -- 482 MiG aircraft accidents took place since Financial Year (FY) 1971-72 to FY 2012-13 (till 19th April 2012).

A total of 171 pilots, 39 civilians, 8 service personnel and 1 aircrew lost their lives in these accidents.

The causes of accidents were both human error and technical defects, said an official release issued here quoting the information given by Minister of Defence A K Antony in a written reply in Rajya Sabha (Upper House of Indian Parliament) on Wednesday.

The MiG series aircraft were inducted starting from MiG-21 in 1960s/1970s to MiG-29 in 1980s.

A total of 872 MiG aircraft of various types were purchased from 1966-1980.

These aircraft were purchased as per rules/procedures of that period.

At present the procurement of capital equipment is carried out as per Defence Procurement Procedure.

The training of initial batches of pilots for MiG series aircraft was carried out in erstwhile USSR, followed by training for the rest of the pilots in India.

The procurement cases involving Russian origin MiG-21 Bis& MiG-27 aircraft involved Transfer of Technology (ToT) and license production by HAL.

Defence Minister had told the Parliament on March 19 that the Indian Air Force (IAF) has lost 33 fighter aircraft, including three Sukhoi-30MKI, in mishaps since 2008 and 26 defence personnel were killed in these crashes.

'During last three years-2008-2011, and current year up to March, 33 fighter aircraft including one Jaguar, two Mirage 2000, three Sukhoi-30 and 27 MiG-series and 10 helicopters have crashed,' he had said in a written reply to a question on crashes of IAF aircraft.

Meanwhile, India has become the largest importer of arms during 2007- 2011 and accounted for 10 per cent of the global arms imports as compared to China`s share of 5 per cent.

Tabling a report on year-wise expenditure on foreign procurement of arms, Antony said, Rs 10,166.08 crore was spent in 2007-08, which rose up to Rs 13,411.91 crore in 2009-10. During 2010-11, the expenditure touched Rs 15,443.01-crore mark.

2160**1420
Islamic Republic News Agency/IRNA NewsCode: 80109362

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Lightning

*Sukhoi Su-30SM: An Indian Gift to Russia&#8217;s Air Force*








Russia&#8217;s Defense Ministry has ordered 30 heavy Sukhoi Su-30SM fighter planes. Given that the same model has been exported to India for more than 10 years, this choice seems both logical and pragmatic. 

The Defense Ministry and the Irkut Corporation, an affiliate of the United Aircraft Corporation, have signed a supply contract for 30 Su-30SM multirole fighter aircraft, a Defense Ministry spokesman told journalists Thursday, March 22. &#8220;Under the contract, Irkut Corporation will build for Russia&#8217;s Ministry of Defense 30 planes of this type by 2015,&#8221; he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Why you posted the old pictures again ???Has Something new happened in LCH project ??


----------



## RPK

*So far HAL has manufactured 30 Lakshya-1 UAVs and has delivered to IAF (15), Indian Navy(05) and DRDO (10) during the period from 2006- 07 to 2011-12.*

The present cost of each Lakshya is Rs.4.53 crores. 

At present there is no proposal to sell Lakshya to other countries. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr MM PallamRajuin a written reply to Shri Ashok Kumar Rawat in Lok Sabha today. 

PK/NN 
(Release ID :83707)

*Delivery of Equipment by Hal*
The government has taken cognizance of the complaints of Indian Air Force regarding the delayed delivery of equipment by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL).IAF has expressed concerns over the deliveries of some of the products of HAL. There have been delays in some projects in current range of production by HAL due to rework of Jigs supplied by the OEM in respect of Hawk; delay in establishing the facilities for complex engine components and radar software in respect of SU-30 MKI aircraft; delay in certification of Shakti engine by the OEM in respect of ALH; changes in Standard of Preparation (SOP) in respect of LCA and delay in engine development by the OEM in respect of IJT. 

The government continuously monitors the performance of the company and takes steps to address the issues. In respect of Hawk, SU-30 MKI aircraft and ALH, the issues have been addressed. Inrespect of LCA and IJT development efforts have been intensified. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr MM PallamRajuin a written reply to Shri Anto Antony in Lok Sabha today. 

PK/NN 
(Release ID :83702)

*Medium Lift Helicopters*
Indian Air Force has adequate number of Medium Lift Helicopters like Mi-8, Mi-17 and Mi-17 IV to meet its operational requirements.

Six Mi-17 helicopters have been modified with the approval of the Government for the use of VIPs as they have been designed for better performance at high altitude and high temperatures during summer months. 

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A K Antony in a written reply to Shri Bal Kumar Patel in Lok Sabha today. 

PK/NN 
(Release ID :83716)

*LIST OF CONTRACTS WITH 30% OFFSET CLAUSE*
S. No.
Name of Scheme
Offset amount
(in US dollars)
Date of signing of contract
AIR FORCE
1
MPR
5,406,000
16.10.2007
2
Mig-29 Upgrade
308,271,669
07.03.2008
3.
Mi-17 V-5 Helicopters (MLH)
405,070,000
15.12.2008
4.
Medium Altitude EO/IR recce System for Jaguar Aircraft
21,086,031
06.02.2009
5.
P-IV (HAROP) System
44,310,000
13.02.2009
6.
C-130 J-30 ac FMS Case
219,000,000
06.03.2009
7.
Low Level Transportable Radar (LLTR)
34,750,000
29.07.2009
8.
AW 101 WIP Helicopter
224,140,000 (Euro166,878,608)
08.02.2010
9.
Sensor Fuzed Weapon
102,540,000
15.11.2010
10.
C-17 Aircraft (VHETAC - FMS Case)
1,091,700,000
14.06.2011
11.
Mirage-2000 Upgrade
592,810,000
(Euro 441,367,882)
29.07.2011
12.
MICA IR and RF Msl
386,400,000
(Euro 287,690,000)
31.01.2012
Total = US $ 3,435,483,700


----------



## Yeti

self delete wrong section


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ these are for IN so it should be posted on IN sticky.


----------



## Yeti

Very true my brain is not working today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Sukhoi Su-30 story in colours. Sukhoi Su-30 fighter worldwide camouflage and painting schemes. Prototypes, experimental planes, variants, serial and licensed production, deliveries, units, numbers. Russia, India, China, Malaysia, Venezuela, Belarus,


----------



## SpArK

IAF chief flies a Dassault Rafale at Saint-Dizier air force base, France.








Indian Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne after his Rafale sortie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

A report of the French aero magazin DSI about the MKI:



> *Su-30MKI: the approach of the Indian Air Combat*



Google Übersetzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

> As Per Sources close to idrw.org , final design of AMCA based on Staff requirements (ASR) issued by Indian Air Force in 2010 , might be ready by end of 2012 or early 2013 and will be send to Indian air force , Development time for the first AMCA TD aircraft will take 5 and more years ,since ASR issued by Indian Air Force changed the definition of &#8220;Near Stealth aircraft&#8221; to &#8220;Stealth aircraft&#8221; , which means further research has to be carried out in Reducing Exhaust temperature and also work on reducing infrared signature .
> 
> Research work done on MCA , cannot fully be carried out in AMCA , since lot of changes has been sorted in ASR issued by IAF .ASR of IAF also means that a new engine for a 5th generation fighter aircraft has to be developed ,and Joint venture on Kaveri engine will have to incorporate new technology which are yet to be developed or discussed ,instead of just mating of Eco of M-88-3 engine with Kaveri which was the plan earlier , will just not do as per sources and soon joint meeting with French will be held soon on development of new engine to power a Stealthy 5th generation aircraft .
> 
> only after rounds of meetings with french , DRDO will take a call on engines , sources also mention DRDO might also consider other options . Many of the Research done for MCA (Low observable aircraft), might be carried out in Tejas MK-3 , but ADA major concentration is to make sure Tejas MK-2 is ready in time , which will decide the fate of Tejas Mk-3 .
> 
> DRDO has been aiming 2018-20 period for the first flight of AMCA , but with lot of Research and Development yet to began , and stiffer ASR issued by IAF , means they might be delays and AMCA also has to go through same process has LCA , first two aircraft&#8217;s will be TD and then Prototypes and only if IAF is happy with the project and project is able to achieve all the technological requirements only then it might go for Production .
> 
> Even in Avionics front lot of technologies like AESA Radar or Infra-red search and track (IRST) system and appropriate electronic warfare systems are to be developed . DRDO currently is working on Design optimization of AMCA to cover Stealth aspects laid out in ASR of IAF .



*AMCA Update*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

*Fictional "what if" Su-30 MKI(J) Electronic Attack aircraft of the IAF.*
A possible guise of the MKI could be as an electronic warfare platform similar to the EA-18G. With ample room for housing equipment and a large payload capacity allowing for the carriage of heavy ECM pods, an Electronic Warfare variant of the MKI would be able to provide excellent ECM and EW coverage for an IAF attack force while offering an additional SEAD/DEAD capability. Its long range would ensure that it can fly all the way with a deep strike force and provide Electronic protection throughout ingress and egress.
Seen here with a fictional loadout:
Embedded as part of the wingtip structure are possible Gardineye/FUE ECM pods or similar ones of Israeli origin.
The aircraft also carries Powerful SPS-1 Siren pods for deceptive jamming and even more powerful large ECM pods with possible phased arrays for jammer transmission.
Along with its extensive EW suite, the aircraft is also carrying two KH-31P Anti Radiation Missiles for Anti-Radar attack and 4 ASTRA BVRAAMS for self protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## janon

^^
I've always thought that's an excellent idea. MKI has loads of power, and ample space to house all the wiring required to reconfigure it as an EW variant. I don't understand why the IAF didn't do that before. It could be a potent force multiplier, to have a few MKIS in EW role in every squadron. Or a dedicated squadron of MKI variants. Does Russia have any growler equivalents, even if less capable I mean, fighters conigured for EW role?


----------



## sancho

janon said:


> ^^
> I've always thought that's an excellent idea. MKI has loads of power, and ample space to house all the wiring required to reconfigure it as an EW variant. I don't understand why the IAF didn't do that before. It could be a potent force multiplier, to have a few MKIS in EW role in every squadron. Or a dedicated squadron of MKI variants. *Does Russia have any growler equivalents, even if less capable I mean, fighters conigured for EW role?*



Check this thread:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/37431-su-30-mki-growler.html#post528173


The MKI or better the Flanker base is indeed a good platform for an EW fighter. A lot of power, range and many hardpoints to carry additional weapons (unlike the F18 Growler) too. But EW techs are advancing and today you can integrate highly capable jamming systems into the fighter itself. In future (possibly till the end of the decade), we will see AESA radars as powerful jammers too, so carrying dedicated jamming pods might be not needed anymore.
A good example is the Rafale with SPECTRA and the SEAD attacks it did in Libya for example. It was able to detect enemy radars, precisly locate them and guide even PGMs on them, all this without any specific pod, or weapon. They even denied the help of F18 Growlers or F16 CJs, that are dedicated SEAD versions, because any Rafale offers this high protection and detection capability, not only some like it is the case of the F18 Growlers.
Thales initially developed an EW pod for fighters as well, but some of the techs are already integrated into SPECTRA and it doesn't seems to be developed anymore:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

The following pic was posted on BR and is said to be the new Super 30 MKI cockpit:







Su 35 cockpit for comparison:






Touchscreen displays and HUD looks indeed different, will be interesting to see what the other changes will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ whoa, nice (potential) catch Sancho! I think the MFDs might be right but I think I read somewhere the Super UPG will also feature a new wide-angle HUD, which is absent in the pic.


----------



## SQ8

There still seems to be a missing standardization in all these Sukhoi cockpit concepts that pop up.
Possibly since there are still many configs being tried and multiple permutations may exist.
Although I am an opponent of too many displays in the cockpit as it can be a distraction.
The F-35's concept of a single large screen displaying all data in the simplest manner possible is the way to go.


----------



## sancho

Oscar said:


> There still seems to be a missing standardization in all these Sukhoi cockpit concepts that pop up.
> Possibly since there are still many configs being tried and multiple permutations may exist.
> Although I am an opponent of too many displays in the cockpit as it can be a distraction.
> The F-35's concept of a single large screen displaying all data in the simplest manner possible is the way to go.



If that is Super 30s cockpit, the displays should be Indian made, by HAL or Samtel, that's why the layout is different to Russian or other Flankers.


----------



## SQ8

sancho said:


> If that is Super 30s cockpit, the displays should be Indian made, by HAL or Samtel, that's why the layout is different to Russian or other Flankers.



Then I guess with the Rafale coming in, IAF pilots will be getting a new kit of Silk gloves to operate those touch screens..and the same could happen for this cockpit..

How chic!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Oscar said:


> There still seems to be a missing standardization in all these Sukhoi cockpit concepts that pop up.
> Possibly since there are still many configs being tried and multiple permutations may exist.
> Although I am an opponent of too many displays in the cockpit as it can be a distraction.
> The F-35's concept of a single large screen displaying all data in the simplest manner possible is the way to go.



I agree with you. The Russians seem to "bolt-on" any new component they like especially when it comes to cockpits without a process of standardisation. But I suppose due to the number of different operators procuring such weapons all asking for customisation this is the result. As Sancho pointed out- if this is the Super UPG for MKIs then it is clear why the cockpit layout will look different to any cockpit for SU-30s that has gone before. Wrt to the F-35 and the single display, I think in the Super MKI cockpit with the two large MFDs you get a similar sort of feel as F-35s single MFD which is split into two anyway.


----------



## sancho

Not IAF but interesting in regard of MKI too:



> *USAF F-15Cs train with Su-30MKMs for the first time*
> 
> ...Recently in April, the 18th Wing's 67th Fighter Squadron, which flies active electronically scanned array radar-equipped versions of the venerable Eagle, participated in a two-week exercise in Malaysia where the unit flew with Russian-built Mikoyan MiG-29s and, for the first time, Sukhoi Su-30MKMs.
> 
> "*We flew with the Sukhois in 1 vs. 1, within-visual-range missions (BFM) as well as in beyond-visual-range (BVR), large force missions*," says Brigadier General Matt Molloy, commander of the 18th Wing.
> 
> "*As expected, their new aircraft performed marvelously," Molloy adds. "They displayed great maneuverability during the BFM (basic fighter maneuvers) sorties and strong situational awareness in the BVR (beyond visual range) missions.*"...



USAF F-15Cs train with Su-30MKMs for the first time - The DEW Line


----------



## DacterSaab

can anyone tell me what's the ball like thing i've outlined in red under the wing????


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> can anyone tell me what's the ball like thing i've outlined in red under the wing????



It's the Damocles targeting pod at the pod station under the air intake, here is a better view at it:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

sancho said:


> Check this thread:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/37431-su-30-mki-growler.html#post528173
> 
> 
> The MKI or better the Flanker base is indeed a good platform for an EW fighter. A lot of power, range and many hardpoints to carry additional weapons (unlike the F18 Growler) too. But EW techs are advancing and today you can integrate highly capable jamming systems into the fighter itself. In future (possibly till the end of the decade), we will see AESA radars as powerful jammers too, so carrying dedicated jamming pods might be not needed anymore.
> *A good example is the Rafale with SPECTRA and the SEAD attacks it did in Libya for example. It was able to detect enemy radars, precisly locate them and guide even PGMs on them, all this without any specific pod, or weapon. They even denied the help of F18 Growlers or F16 CJs, that are dedicated SEAD versions, because any Rafale offers this high protection and detection capability, not only some like it is the case of the F18 Growlers.
> Thales initially developed an EW pod for fighters as well, but some of the techs are already integrated into SPECTRA and it doesn't seems to be developed anymore:
> *



well sancho ,this is one of the major asset of rafale's so called omni role capabilty ,as rafale doent need to built into another 
separate platform like EA 18 growler as rafale itself is a spectular electronic attack aircraft thanks to it's SPECTRA Electronic
warfare suite ,& RBE 2 AESA radar .
IT's amazing capabilty in operation harmattan in libya in SEAD/DEAD role was demonstrated flawlessly by french airforce with
cueing it's AASM missile with help of spectra to supress libyan airdefences .

*6)JAMMING THE ENEMY:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FoxThree_Fox15.pdf

well thats not all it can fire 6 AASM at a single go





OFCOURSE we may see Spectra NG in future which is going to be more advanced than it's predesccor


----------



## SQ8

I wonder if there is space to integrate a Targeting Laser and FLIR into the Rafale like the F-16 Block 60 and eliminate the need for the Damocles or other TGP altogether??


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> well sancho ,this is one of the major asset of rafale's so called omni role capabilty ,as rafale doent need to built into another



No, the omni role design means that it has balanced design for A2A and A2G roles (good maneuverability, low RCS, high payload and numbers of hardpoints...), while the advantages of SPECTRA are just the improvements of latest EWS systems, which are smaller but way more capable than in the past too. It is comparable to dedicated EW version like Growler and Prowler, but still not as powerful, that will be similar only when the AESA radars will be used for jamming too. 



Oscar said:


> I wonder if there is space to integrate a Targeting Laser and FLIR into the Rafale like the F-16 Block 60 and eliminate the need for the Damocles or other TGP altogether??



FSO has a laser range finder and some guiding capabilities and although it is very similar to Damocles, it seems it's not enough to offer the same weapon guiding and capabilities. At least that's what I could find out so far. I always liked the idea replace the FSO in the Rafale nose with an integrated Damocles LDP and the sensors to the down side, which gives the same advantages like F35 EOTS. A Rafale fan integrated the same idea into his artistic impression once too:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

sancho said:


> No, the omni role design means that it has balanced design for A2A and A2G roles (good maneuverability, low RCS, high payload and numbers of hardpoints...),


well those two are primary but there are other secondary roles which are also included in omni role fighter thats 
includes electronic jamming ,
BTW french market it's capabilty as omni role not it's design 





sancho said:


> while the advantages of SPECTRA are just the improvements of latest EWS systems, which are smaller but way more capable than in the past too. It is comparable to dedicated EW version like Growler and Prowler, but still not as powerful, that will be similar only when the AESA radars will be used for jamming too.


Well AESA would enhance it's EW capabilty (jamming) for sure but SPECTRA is sufficient though 





sancho said:


> FSO has a laser range finder and some guiding capabilities and although it is very similar to Damocles, it seems it's not enough to offer the same weapon guiding and capabilities. At least that's what I could find out so far. I always liked the idea replace the FSO in the Rafale nose with an integrated Damocles LDP and the sensors to the down side, which gives the same advantages like F35 EOTS. A Rafale fan integrated the same idea into his artistic impression once too:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Zk-lhRQ6DTs/TdNSHilNkCI/AAAAAAAANHw/EUGrjvAkoaM/s1600/raf3.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> lets hope so it can be replaced in future i hope Sofradir & thales team up to built such a system


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> well those two are primary but there are other secondary roles which are also included in omni role fighter thats
> includes electronic jamming ,



Again, SPECTRAs capabilities so far are improved self defence and SEAD capabilities, not offensive jamming like they do it with Growlers too, for this role even Rafale needs further development of SPECTRA. 



DrSomnath999 said:


> BTW french market it's capabilty as omni role not it's design



 Are they?

Omnirole by design

Omnirole according to Dassault = balanced multi role design

EF is a multi role fighter too, but mainly designed for A2A, with A2G as secondary capability only. Rafale on the other side was designed to be equally good in both roles and that's the main difference!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

sancho said:


> Again, SPECTRAs capabilities so far are improved self defence and SEAD capabilities, not offensive jamming like they do it with Growlers too, for this role even Rafale needs further development of SPECTRA.


i disagree mate ,yes RBE 2 radar would be important as u mention earliaer for Electronic jamming.
ofcourse next Gen spectra would be developed 




sancho said:


> Are they?
> 
> Omnirole by design
> 
> Omnirole according to Dassault = balanced multi role design


HHHAAAA

i was



ing 

but capabilties count at the end not design dude that doesnt mean typhoon cant do air to ground missions or other missions


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> but capabilties count at the end not design dude that doesnt mean typhoon cant do air to ground missions or other missions



Not correct, EFs design is very poor in regard to heavy and deep strikes: 

- lack of pod stations => carrying the LDP on the centerline => occupies a heavy / wet station
- just 3 heavy / wet stations => either cruise/ stand off/ anti ship missiles or fuel tanks, not both
- gear bays too close to the centerline station => high size restrictions for the payloads (no cruise or stand off missiles, only a small fuel tank possible

All these design issues makes CFTs compulsory in deep strikes or for a naval versio and why they offer a version with them to the UAE and to IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## BlueDot_in_Space



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

What a Runway...! Thailand ?? Brazil?? Australia???
Nope its none other than our INDIA..!! 'Agatti airport' in Lakshadweep..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## agamdilawari

^^^^

B E A U T I F U L


----------



## kaykay

Transformation of the Indian Air Force over the Next Decade | Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Any follow news about these tests?

http://www.rafael.co.il/marketing/SIP_STORAGE/FILES/3/1133.pdf


----------



## keerthan

wow.........!
fantastic man i never thought we can do such things i mean never heard awesome


----------



## sudhir007

sancho said:


> Any follow news about these tests?
> 
> http://www.rafael.co.il/marketing/SIP_STORAGE/FILES/3/1133.pdf



I think MBDA -ASRAAM is selected. i read in other forum few month back


----------



## Abingdonboy

Regarding the ongoing HS 748 replacement. Judging by the following comparison the C295 seems to be the clearly superior all-round performer over the C-27J. I suppose it all comes down to what exactly the IAF is looking for though:

http://www.c295.ca/wp-content/uploads/C295-Comparison-Chartmay26.pdf


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Regarding the ongoing HS 748 replacement. Judging by the following comparison the C295 seems to be the clearly superior all-round performer over the C-27J. I suppose it all comes down to what exactly the IAF is looking for though:
> 
> http://www.c295.ca/wp-content/uploads/C295-Comparison-Chartmay26.pdf




The problem is, that manufacturers often make comparisons with specific requirements only, that let their products look better and they won't show the downsides of their product of course:











As you can see, the cargo hold of the C295 is much smaller than of than of the C27 in height and width, which allows the latter to carry bigger vehicles or helicopters too. That makes the C27 useful in comparable roles, to the medium class tactical aircrafts like the C130 or MTA, but with less payload of course. However, for smaller utility roles like IAF did with the Avros or AN 32s, the C295 will be cheaper and more cost-effective to operate, not to forget that they procure the C130Js and MTAs for the tactical roles anyway. 
Another point is, that the C295 is already available in different versions, which would be useful for different forces and that would make a licence production in higher numbers more worth it as I mentioned here:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...ocks-indian-transport-tender.html#post3061862

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*Su-30MKI *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Che Guevara

*IAF Super Hercs Fly Together To Test Capabilities*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Courtesy Livefist..

*New Cutaway View Of India's AMCA Fighter*








> Here's a new image of India's Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA) with a view of its weapons bay with beyond visual range weapons, and the bay door mechanism.


----------



## debashish_j20

SpArK said:


> *Su-30MKI *



its not su-30mki, its russian su-30SM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

debashish_j20 said:


> its not su-30mki, its russian su-30SM.



Nope....Russia will get SM only in 2015

So the picture is most probably of MKI..


----------



## Sergi

octopus said:


> Nope....Russia will get SM only in 2015
> 
> So the picture is most probably of MKI..


Russia uses MKI ??? I though those are different than MKis


----------



## Abingdonboy

debashish_j20 said:


> its not su-30mki, its russian su-30SM.


 


octopus said:


> Nope....Russia will get SM only in 2015
> 
> So the picture is most probably of MKI..



Those aren't MKIs- IAF has never used that paint scheme and those flight overalls are bright blue (typical of RuAF test pilots) not like the dark blue the IAF used to wear.


----------



## Jako

Abingdonboy said:


> Those aren't MKIs- IAF has never used that paint scheme and those flight overalls are bright blue (typical of RuAF test pilots) not like the dark blue the IAF used to wear.


The first batch of SU30MK delivered to India had similar bluish paint.But of-course they were returned for the MKIs.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> The problem is, that manufacturers often make comparisons with specific requirements only, that let their products look better and they won't show the downsides of their product of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the cargo hold of the C295 is much smaller than of than of the C27 in height and width, which allows the latter to carry bigger vehicles or helicopters too. That makes the C27 useful in comparable roles, to the medium class tactical aircrafts like the C130 or MTA, but with less payload of course. However, for smaller utility roles like IAF did with the Avros or AN 32s, the C295 will be cheaper and more cost-effective to operate, not to forget that they procure the C130Js and MTAs for the tactical roles anyway.
> Another point is, that the C295 is already available in different versions, which would be useful for different forces and that would make a licence production in higher numbers more worth it as I mentioned here:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...ocks-indian-transport-tender.html#post3061862




Yes I heard somwhere the C-27J's cargo hold was larger and thuse there was more usable volume. Also the C-27J uses the same RR engine as the C-130J son there would be commanlity there for the IAF. It will be interesting what the IAF goes for, in this case I'm not to invested in either (maybe I prefer the Spartan marginally) but just want those Avros gone.




It really is damn impressive how it seems that almost every single asset in the Indian military's inventory is being replaced. Within the decade the forces will be so different it is almost unimaginable.


----------



## debashish_j20

octopus said:


> Nope....Russia will get SM only in 2015
> 
> So the picture is most probably of MKI..



its su-30MK, not MKI + its having a greater extended tail and paint-scheme is russian too...just google it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Sergi said:


> Russia uses MKI ??? I though those are different than MKis



No...I thought it was Indian MKI as the plane has a canard..
As Abingdonboy mentioned the paint scheme looks Russian.... But AFAIK no russian flanker employs a canard

It's most probabaly a Su 35.....


----------



## Sergi

octopus said:


> No...I thought it was Indian MKI as the plane has a canard..
> As Abingdonboy mentioned the paint scheme looks Russian.... But AFAIK no russian flanker employs a canard
> 
> It's most probabaly a Su 35.....



Where is canopy and second pilot ???


----------



## brahmastra

^^^
here he is






he ejects at mach 2 for a hollywood movie.

the actual airplane is the SU-35UB prototype. This is the most advanced Sukhoi fighter ever built

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

brahmastra said:


> ^^^
> here he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he ejects at mach 2 for a hollywood movie.
> 
> the actual airplane is the SU-35UB prototype. This is the most advanced Sukhoi fighter ever built



Isn't Su35 BM the most advanced flanker variant..

Su-35UB - Two-seat fighter and trainer. Features taller vertical stabilizers and a forward fuselage similar to the Su-30.
Su-35BM - Single-seat fighter with upgraded avionics and various modifications to the airframe.


----------



## kaykay

I found a pic of indian c-130j...but why this look so weird????..


----------



## RPK

kaykay said:


> I found a pic of indian c-130j...but why this look so weird????..



Not Indian paint scheme is different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

RPK said:


> Not Indian paint scheme is different



well it was posted as Indian...but anyway why this looks fuc*ed??????


----------



## RPK

kaykay said:


> well it was posted as Indian...but anyway why this looks fuc*ed??????



compare with Previous page Image....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*DRDO's Strike Scenario For 3 Indian Fighter Efforts*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> *DRDO's Strike Scenario For 3 Indian Fighter Efforts*



worst thing is all mentioned aircrafts are yet to be operational.........lolz


----------



## Abingdonboy

kaykay said:


> I found a pic of indian c-130j...but why this look so weird????..




Something to do with the resolution of the camera that took the pic and lighting/shadows. This was discussed sometime ago when pic was first released.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

IAF Mi-17 choppers rescue 8 persons incl 2 pregnant women from stranded boat on Dibong River, in upper Assam today. 

Bravo, 128 Helo Unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

As per wikipedia IAF has :

su-30mki - 165+
mig-29 - 67
mirage 2000s - 49
mig 27s - 120
jaguar -128
mig -21 - 250

Total - 779 fighter aircrafts, if we take a squadron as 21 aircrafts it comes out to be around 37 squadrons.

what i want to ask, is the tension of depleting squadron strength of IAF false??


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> As per wikipedia IAF has :
> 
> su-30mki - 165+
> mig-29 - 67
> mirage 2000s - 49
> mig 27s - 120
> jaguar -128
> mig -21 - 250
> 
> Total - 779 fighter aircrafts, if we take a squadron as 21 aircrafts it comes out to be around 37 squadrons.
> 
> what i want to ask, is the tension of depleting squadron strength of IAF false??



Nope ..... The minimum sanctioned strength of the IAF is 39.5 squadrons of combat aircraft, with a healthy level of 44 squadrons.

Due to frequent crashes and attrition losses , the force levels have fallen to 34 combat squadrons, a big worry for the IAF. Further phasing out of aircraft has meant that the IAF now operates only 32 fighter squadrons, which represents a serious depletion of force levels. Even with the planned MMRCA procurement, the IAF will reach sanctioned strength only by 2017.

Indian MRCA competition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SpArK

IAF choppers rescue 21 persons from swamp in Rann of Kutch.


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> As per wikipedia IAF has :
> 
> su-30mki - 165+
> mig-29 - 67
> mirage 2000s - 49
> mig 27s - 120
> jaguar -128
> mig -21 - 250
> 
> Total - 779 fighter aircrafts, if we take a squadron as 21 aircrafts it comes out to be around 37 squadrons.
> 
> what i want to ask, is the tension of depleting squadron strength of IAF false??


 
here everything seems right except mig-21s....I really doubt if we have still 250 operational 21s.....I thought they are not more than 150-180.


----------



## SpArK

*450 technical personnel inducted into Indian Air Force*


PTI | 06:06 PM,Jun 29,2012
Chennai, Jun 29 (PTI) A total of 450 men today joined the Indian Air Force as automobile technicians and fitters on completion of their training at the Mechanical Transport Training Institute here. Of them, 426 had completed training for the technicians and 24 for fitters at the institute located in the IAF station at suburban Avadi. Air Commodore P K Bapat, Air Officer Commanding, Air Force Station Avadi, was the chief guest and reviewing officer on the occasion, a Defence release said. The Trophies Best in Trade was awarded to LAC N Pathak of Automobile Fitter Course and LAC Deepak Rawat of Automobile Technician Course, it said. A C Inderjeet Rai of Automobile Fitter and AC SS Rawat of Automobile Technician were awarded Best in General Service Training, LAC N Pathnak of Automobile Fitter and LAC Deepak Rawat of Automobile Technician were the winners of Best all rounder, respectively, it added.


----------



## sancho

kaykay said:


> worst thing is all mentioned aircrafts are yet to be operational.........lolz



Worst is, that IAF supports this DRDO PR attempt although it's operationally useless. Even this graphic shows that there is hardly any difference between FGFA and AMCA in operationally terms, except of range. So when we already pay such a big price for FGFA and will have MKI and Rafale for the medium and long range attacks to, there is simply no role that AMCA would really be needed for!
But if DRDO really would want to support IAF, then they would focus on LCA in the short term and AURA and armed drones in the long term!

Long range pre-emptive strikes on priority targets - AURA / FGFA / Rafale / Super 30 MKI
Medium range strikes on priority targets - AURA / FGFA / Rafale / Super 30 MKI
Medium range strikes on secondary targets - Rafale / Super 30 MKI / armed drones / LCA
Short range CAS strikes on secondary targets - armed drones / LCA / Jags / LCH / Rudra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

kaykay said:


> here everything seems right except mig-21s....I really doubt if we have still 250 operational 21s.....I thought they are not more than 150-180.



there are still 250 mig 21s in the IAF of this some 140 has been upgraded as mig-21 bisons, so we have a decent no. of fighter squadrons in the IAF, with nearly 1 squadron of su-30s added each year (though this also means some mig-21s decommissioned)+ in two years time both LCA & Rafale will also add to that nos., so why this fuss about depleting squadron strengths vis-a-vis PAF.


----------



## Kesang

SpArK said:


> IAF Mi-17 choppers rescue 8 persons incl 2 pregnant women from stranded boat on Dibong River, in upper Assam today.
> 
> Bravo, 128 Helo Unit.




*Air Force Rescues 185 Villagers in Arunachal*









An Indian Air Force (IAF) MI-17 helicopter today airlifted 185 marooned people, including women and children, from flood-affected Bijoypur I & III villages under Bordumsa circle in Changlang district. The IAFpilot & crew members led by Wing Commander M M Singh carried out the daredevil operation. They were assisted by Bordumsa ADC K Riba, WRD EE B K Karki and relief camp coordinator Kishore Kumar Chakma. All the rescued villagers were safely evacuated to the relief camp. Till yesterday, 250 people were rescued through a small country boat from the flood-hit villages. They remained stranded in the area since the midnight of June 23 last.
Changlang DC Opak Gao was constantly monitoring the situation in real time from Bordumsa & Bijoypur. Meanwhile, the water level on Noa-Dehing river is gradually receding. ADC Riba has rolled up his sleeve to work out the post-flood management strategies like control of gastro intestinal diseases etc. A round-the-clock medical team with sufficient medicines has been positioned at the relief camp to look after the sick people. Flood has come and gone like a nightmare, the same scenario may be repeated in coming days until & unless special package for flood restoration measures are not taken up immediately in thecritical areas which warrants immediate structural and non structural measures, said an official. The Dharmapur area of Kharsang circle has been cut off from rest of the world. There have been extensive damages to flood control structures as well, the official added.

Air Force Rescues 185 Villagers in Arunachal | Northeast Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

little vid on ALH- even get to see HERON UAV!

?????? ?? ?? ???? ?? ?????? ?????! | NDTV.com


----------



## arp2041

*IAF welcomes 216 flying officers*

Saturday morning witnessed 216 newly commissioned officers receive their first salute from their juniors as they marched to the tune of &#8216;Auld Lang Syne&#8217; at the end of the parade, marking their successful graduation from the Air Force Academy at Dundigal, Hyderabad.


This Combined Graduation Parade of the flight cadets of No. 189 Pilot Course, No. 130 Ground Duty Course and No. 114 Navigation Course, who underwent training at IAF&#8217;s various training establishments such as &#8211; Air Force Administrative College(AFAC), Coimbatore, Air Defence College, Lucknow, Air Force Station Hakimpet, Begumpet and Yelahanka besides the Air Force Academy marks the culmination of their successful basic and professional training.

Flight Cadet Naveen Lather commanded the immaculately turned out cadets formed in six squadrons on the parade ground in front of the Sekhon Block. 

The parade was reviewed by the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne, who awarded the President&#8217;s Commission to the flight cadets on behalf of the Honourable President of India.

Congratulating the newly commissioned officers, the Air Chief said, &#8220;I welcome you, young men and women, into the brotherhood of arms.&#8221;

Impressing upon taking care of those under one&#8217;s charge, he said, &#8220;With the privilege of commanding men, comes the responsibility of looking after your subordinates. The IAF&#8217;s vision statement &#8211; &#8216;People First Mission Always&#8217; contains an important leadership lesson. It implies that while the mission accomplishment is imperative, the focus has to be on our &#8216;People&#8217;."

"The people placed under your charge will look up to you for guidance and leadership and it will be your sacred duty to prove to be a good role model to them. All your accomplishments hereafter must be the success story of your team." 

"This cohesion and team work when taken together across the IAF would prove to be our biggest force multiplier &#8211; much bigger than any of our present or future technology inductions. Your journey into the Air Force will bring you a great amount of joy and happiness. It will also bring you face to face with many challenges, temptations and dilemmas. 

"How you respond to these will ultimately define your strength of character. Make it a point to execute every task, every mission, every assignment the way the Air Force and the Nation expects you to do. This way you will never go wrong and you will look at all challenges as opportunities to grow,&#8221; he said.

Wishing them continued success, he said, &#8220; I welcome each one of you into the fraternity of the IAF and the Indian Armed Forces. Every morning wear your blue uniform with pride as there can be very few vocations as satisfying and noble as yours. 

"My special thanks goes to the proud parents for giving the gift of these young men and women as they join the Air Force. You have my personal assurance that their safety, care and comfort will remain my highest priority. We will ensure that our people get to fly and operate aircraft and equipment which is the best in the world.&#8221;

Of the newly commissioned officers 95 are from Flying Branch, 19 from Navigation and 102 from the Ground Duties. In addition three Naval Officers and one Coast Guard Officer were also awarded wings on completion of their Flying Course.

The President&#8217;s Plaque and the Chief of the Air Staff Sword of Honour for standing first in overall order of merit in Pilot&#8217;s Course was awarded to Flying Officer Naveen Lather while Flying Officer S K Kandpal and Flying Officer V P Prajapat were awarded the President&#8217;s Plaque for standing first in overall order of merit in Ground Duty Branches and Navigation Branch respectively.

There was a traditional fly past by Hawk, AN-32, Dornier and Kiran aircraft while a low level aerobatic display by Su-30 MKI kept the audience spellbound.

On his arrival at the Air force Academy on Friday, the Chief Guest, Air Chief Marshal Browne was received by Air Marshal Rajinder Singh, AOC-in-C, Training Command and Air Marshal P R Sharma, Commandant Air Force Academy. 

He later attended the Ceremonial Guest Night with the passing out cadets and their parents, where he also awarded trophies and medals to those cadets who excelled in their respective branches.

IAF welcomes 216 flying officers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*IAF to buy 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft*

*Clearing speculations* over the delay in purchasing 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA), Chief of Air Staff and Air Chief Marshal N.A.K Browne on Saturday said the Indian Air Force was committed to inducting MMRCA into its fleet.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a big project. Presently discussions are on and the contract could be signed by this year end,&#8221; Air Chief Marshal Browne told reporters at the Air Force Academy at Dundigal in Hyderabad.

The IAF is planning to buy 18 MMRCA from France. &#8220;Once a contract is signed, it takes nearly three years for manufacturers to deliver the aircraft, he explained. While, 18 MMRCA would be delivered directly, rest of them would be developed in association with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). In another three to five years, these aircraft would be part of IAF,&#8221; he said.

In addition to this, IAF was also planning to introduce Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) into its service. &#8220;Recently, the weapon trial run of these aircraft was conducted at a desert and we are awaiting operational clearance from the government. We hope to get it by this year-end,&#8221; he disclosed. As part of improving its infrastructure, IAF was also planning to buy 40 more Hawk aircraft next year. Presently there are 66 Hawk aircraft at Bidar station. To improve the quality of training being imparted to cadets, the IAF was also planning to procure five more Su-30 aircraft simulators. The IAF has three such simulators now.

&#8220;We have made it a policy to get simulators of all the new aircraft, including PC-7 trainers that would be inducted. Cadets would be trained for about 25 hours on these simulators as part of their total training,&#8221; he said.

The Hindu : Cities / Hyderabad : IAF to buy 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*India may go for 6 to 8 more C-17s : Boeing Defence Chief*

Dennis Muilenburg, president and chief executive of Boeing Defense, Space & Security in his recent interview to a leading aviation website (Aerospace and Aviation News | Aviation Industry & Airline Statistics | flightglobal.com) has said that India might order 6 to 8 more C-17s, but soon cleared that this number have been discussed only in public and Interest has been shown by India , nothing more then that .

On Question of not getting MMRCA contract , he told they were disappointed to lose India&#8217;s fighter competition, but are expecting more orders from India and India is interested in Apaches and Chinooks , while he also hinted that India will place more orders for, eight P-8I that India already has ordered and he expects orders for four more P-8I .

In June last year India had signed an agreement with the US government to buy 10 C-17s with an option for 6 more , and first aircraft will be delivered to India in 2013 and last in 2015 , Air Chief Marshal Norman Anil Kumar Browne recently have told a defence website that IAF is interested in 10 more C-17s but original agreement has option for only 6 . but follow up order might be on cards in 2013 .

IAF is very happy with scheduled delivery of all the six C-130J aircraft by Lockheed Martin and this is the first time that the IAF has received its aircraft from a foreign supplier without delay, on or before time, and without any additional demands on cost.India will be its second biggest customer of C-17s even with current 10 orders .

India may go for 6 to 8 more C-17s : Boeing Defence Chief | idrw.org

*IAF Modernisation On Fast Track*

The IAF will start inducting the recently purchased Pilatus trainer aircraft from January 2013 at the rate of two aircraft per month.

By July 2013, the IAF will have inducted 14 trainer aircraft from Switzerland. To keep pace with rapid modernisation, the IAF will start inducting the first batch of the trainer aircraft from July 2013. The IAF will be sending it's pilots and technical staff to Switzerland for training on Pilatus-PC 7 by this year end.

Air Chief Marshal Norman Anil Kumar Browne, the Chief of the Air Staff, said that the modernisation of the IAF had been literally been put on the fast track. In the fast induction mode, the IAF in the coming years will induct state-of-the-art aircraft, including 75 Swiss Pilatus PC-7 basic trainers, Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA), ultra-modern simulators, advanced weapon and combat support system. 

The IAF is also in the process of upgrading training command centres like the Air Force Academy at Dundigal. Also the famous Surya Kiran aerobatic team that performs daring air maneuvers will now perform daring stunts on the Hawk aircraft. Soon the total strength of the Hawk aircraft in the IAF's inventory will increase from the current 66 to 106. A deal in this regard to purchase additional 40 aircraft will be signed early next year by the IAF.

One of main additions include increasing the combat aircraft squadron to 42 in the coming years. The total upgrade of the entire IAF fleet will be completed within the next decade.

All deals signed during the 11th five year plan will be executed by 2017. The much talked about MMRCA deal in which the IAF will be inducting 126 state-of-the-art Rafale fighter jet will also be executed on time. *The air force will begin inducting the Rafale by 2016. The first 18 jets will be purchased off the shelf from the French and the remaining 108 will be manufactured in India by HAL. All of the 108 aircrafts will be manufactured and delivered to the IAF by 2023.*

Defence News - IAF Modernisation On Fast Track

All 126 Rafales will be in IAF inventory by 2023


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> *The air force will begin inducting the Rafale by 2016. The first 18 jets will be purchased off the shelf from the French and the remaining 108 will be manufactured in India by HAL. All of the 108 aircrafts will be manufactured and delivered to the IAF by 2023.*



Wait and see, according this plan the licence production would start only in 2017, so only 6 years to produce 108 fighters => 18 a year.


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> Wait and see, according this plan the licence production would start only in 2017, so only 6 years to produce 108 fighters => 18 a year.



this can be true as HAL is planning a dedicated facility for Rafale's production, also i think this will be a project directly supervised & keenly watched by IAF & no delay by HAL would be entertained, just hope HAL of post-2017 would be different than today's


----------



## Agent_47

sancho said:


> Wait and see, according this plan the licence production would start only in 2017, so only 6 years to produce 108 fighters => 18 a year.


And first year there will be only 6.
In 2016 we will get 18.
Then in 7 years (2017-2023) 108 = 108/7 = *15/yr*
After 2017 - 108-6 = 102/6 = *17/yr
*

Possible 

If we go for M-Rafale then it will be produced in France itself.
Im more concerned about LCA mk2 timeline.If we go at a pace of 25-35/yr,then only we can fill the space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

what is current production rate of MKI ?


----------



## arp2041

black_jack said:


> what is current production rate of MKI ?



16-18 per year, the first 230 will be inducted by 2015 & rest 42 by 2017-18 that is complete 272. IAF currently has 165 + su-30mki's in it's inventory.


----------



## black_jack

Will russia manufacture the last batch of mki ?


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> this can be true as HAL is planning a dedicated facility for Rafale's production, also i think this will be a project directly supervised & keenly watched by IAF & no delay by HAL would be entertained, just hope HAL of post-2017 would be different than today's



It's not only the production rate, but also the ability to absorb the ToT in such a fast time. We have seen the issues with other licence productions as well, on the other side, lets hope for the best.


----------



## Agent_47

black_jack said:


> what is current production rate of MKI ?


21 i guess.


> This year India will receive 33 Su-30 MKIs,40 Mi-17V-5 helicopters and 9 MiG-29K/KUB fighters from Russia.


It is from two different contacts,12 is coming from Russia and 21 from HAL.
Russia Pitches for Production Facility in India as Ammunition Contracts worth $ 1 Billion Get Underway


----------



## black_jack

apart from nasik (ozar ) , do we have other production line ?


----------



## arp2041

*Karnataka CM opposes move to shift Aero India out of Bangalore*






Karnataka Chief Minister D.V. Sadananda Gowda has strongly opposed any move to shift &#8216;Aero India&#8217;, a prestigious airshow, out of Bengaluru, asserting that the issue of air space management can be sorted out through proper coordination and planning.In a letter to Defence Minister A.K. Antony, he said it has come to the notice of the state government that there is a move to shift Aero India, held biennially at Air Force Station, Yelahanka, out of Bengaluru.

&#8220;I am told that this has come up because of BIAL (Bangalore International Airport Limited) taking up the issue of Airspace management and because Ministry of Civil Aviation has approached MoD (Ministry of Defence) to consider moving (the) air show to a location where there is greater free space available&#8221;, he said.

Gowda noted that BIAL runway was closed in April this year for almost 30 days from 10.30 am to 5 pm for maintenance and repair of runway for maintenance and repair of runway.

&#8220;Hence, it may not be difficult to close BIAL runway for five days during Aero India show timings, in case of any difficulty in managing air space&#8221;, the Chief Minister said.

He pointed out that there was a reasonably fixed calendar for conduct of air shows at the global level. Moving to a different location would necessitate change of time of the year due to weather and other constraints and it would be extremely difficult to fit into the existing schedule of global air shows.

World over, these events are accommodated through careful planning and coordination. Even with extensive air traffic these locations are not moved around and become part of the industry eco system &#8211; Farnborough, Paris, Moscow, Dubai, Singapore and Zhuhai (China).

&#8220;(The) State Government is strongly of the opinion that through proper coordination and planning the issue of air space management can be sorted out&#8221;, he said.

Karnataka CM opposes move to shift Aero India out of Bangalore | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

No Plans To Shift Aero India Out Of Bangalore

The Defence Ministry has no plans to shift the world famous biennial Aero India air show out of Bangalore. So far seven successful editions of Aero India has taken place in Bangalore.

The booking of spaces for the 2013 edition has already begun at the Yelahanka air base which is just outside Bangalore. However, Bangalore International Airport has raised objection over the closure of the air space for commercial flights during the air show. The objection was conveyed to Civil Aviation Ministry but there is no change so far in the plans about the venue of the show.

The idea of shifting Aero India out of Bangalore was floated because of the closure of Bangalore airspace for 5 days during the event. There was a suggestion to move Aero India to Lucknow but the idea was immediately shot down on the grounds that Lucknow did not have the necessary infrastructure in place to hold such an international event.

More than 500 Indian and International companies participate in the Aero India show every two years. They showcase their best aircrafts, fighter jets, weapon systems, radars, etc. to the Indian Armed Forces in Balgalore. The last edition of Aero India was held in 2011.

Defence News - No Plans To Shift Aero India Out Of Bangalore


----------



## arp2041

nice pic of indian air force Su-30mki over Indian maritime extent:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SamantK

arp2041 said:


> nice pic of indian air force Su-30mki over Indian maritime extent:


 Is the jet on auto-pilot


----------



## arp2041

samantk said:


> Is the jet on auto-pilot



yes, that's why they are called super sukhois...


----------



## Sergi

arp2041 said:


> yes, that's why they are called super sukhois...


IAF got Super Sukhois ??? I though we will get them from next year


----------



## arp2041

Sergi said:


> IAF got Super Sukhois ??? I though we will get them from next year



bhai just joking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

IAF Pilots, Crew At 'Unacceptable Risk' In Anti-Maoist Operations:


----------



## black_jack

*Air Force Maintenance Commanders conference*

Nagpur:The annual Commanders' Conference of the Maintenance Command of Indian Air Force (IAF) will be held at the Vayusena Nagar here on July 9 and 10.

It will be attended by Commanders of equipment depots, movement control units and Air Force liaison establishments.

Air Marshal J Chandra, Air Officer



Air Force Maintenance Commanders conference on Jul
Commanding-in-Chief, Maintenance Command, will inaugurate the conference on July 9.

Being a premier establishment of the Indian Air Force, Maintenance Command plays an important techno-logistic role by providing the requisite maintenance support to the operational and training commands.

Besides repair and overhaul of equipment, the units are engaged in procurement, presentation, storage, transportation, upgrades and modification of equipment to enable operational units to accomplish their tasks, a release from Defence PRO said today.



Air Force Maintenance Commanders conference on Jul


The objective of the conference is to review the performance of last year and provide a platform for sharing each other's experience so as to resolve functional problems.

Modernisation of infrastructure, cost effective inventory management, enhancement of quality of product support and job enrichment will be the areas of focus.

Trophies and awards will be presented to various formations for their performance during 2011, the release added.

PTI 

Air Force Maintenance Commanders conference on Jul


----------



## arp2041

*Air force to resume operation to salvage missing MIG-29 pilot*

Nine months after a combat plane &#8211; MIG 29 &#8211; crashed in the treacherous mountains of the Lahual Valley, Indian Air Force and the Army will launch a joint operation to salvage the missing pilot and the flight data recorder.

Rise in temperature triggering snow melt in the mountains have revived hopes of locating the wreckage of the plane that reportedly exploded in air during nocturnal combat exercise.

Two planes had left Adampur air base in Jalandhar on October 18, last year. While one came back safely, the other plane went missing.

Due to heavy snow and hostile weather the air force had called off the operation last November. Operation to retrieve plane wreckage will resume from July 20.

&#8220;Indian Air Force has sent a communiqué to resume the search operation shortly,&#8221; deputy commissioner Lahual and Spiti Shyam Singh Guleria confirmed to Hindustan Times.

As many as 50 air force and army personnel&#8217;s from are expected to participate on the search operations.

&#8220;Team from air force station will arrive here shortly,&#8221; says Guleria, while adding that district administration is also sending a team of trekkers from Atal Bihari Vajpayee Institute of Mountaineering to recce the area that was earlier marked by the air force.

Family of the missing pilot also met the deputy commissioner and visited the nearby villages to the find any trace of the 32-year-old squadron leader DS Tomar.

After the plane went missing, the Indian Air Force had launched a salvage operation arguably one of the biggest in the country till date to locate it.

Apart from locals, the air force had requisitioned elite mountaineers from Darjeeling.

Indian Air Force had called in mountaineers from army&#8217;s High Altitude Warfare School (HAWS) to supplement ground search initiated on peaks between Chokang village and Gangsten glacier, where the local villagers heard the explosion.

Equipped with sophisticated search equipment to trace the debris of the plane buried under snow engineers from 17 Engineering Regiment has conducted ground search along with Three Ladakh Scout Battalion and One Battalion from Jammu and Kashmir Rifles.

Army units involved in the search operations had also pressed into service sniffer dogs to locate the missing pilot.

Last year, the family of the missing pilot announced a reward of Rs. 50,000 for the locals for any vital information. This time they hope to find him.

Recently the family members of Tomar were in district headquarters Keylong and visted Miarh valley and even met villagers of Naingarh located at an altitude of 13,000feet.

They also visited remote Darcha in hope that they could get some clue about the pilot.

&#8220;Kins of missing pilot met the villagers here few days back and they would return back when the air force resumes operations,&#8221; a police official at Keylong said.

District administration had distributed photographs and posters giving details about the missing pilot.

The posters are being distributed to trekkers climbing the peaks and the local shepherds who along with flocks move to higher altitudes during summers.

The IAF had last year managed to locate some parts of the crashed aircraft with the help of the army and local villagers but the main wreckage was not found.

It had deployed its unmanned aerial vehicles and fighter aircraft such as the SU-30MKI and Jaguars to locate the aircraft and has flown close to 160 sorties for the search.

Air force to resume operation to salvage missing MIG-29 pilot | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Boeing receives engines for Indian Air Force planes*

US aircraft engine maker Pratt and Whitney today said it has delivered the first four F117 engines to Boeing to power strategic heavylift C-17 Globemaster III transport planes being manufactured for the Indian Air Force.

India has signed a Foreign Military Sales (FMS) deal worth over USD 4.1 billion with the US government for procuring 10 C-17s. The delivery of the planes will start from next year.

"Pratt and Whitney is pleased to deliver the first four F117 engines for the Indian Air Force's C-17 programmme," it's Vice President (Military Programs and Customer Support) Bev Deachin said in a statement.

"We look forward to a continued partnership with India as we complete the remaining F117 engines to fulfill this contract," he added.

The aircraft will be used by the IAF for strategic lift requirements and carrying heavy equipment to far flung areas.

The IAF intends to deploy these aircraft at the Hindon air base near New Delhi where it has also based its C-130J Hercules transport aircraft.

The IAF has already inducted six C-130Js and is in the process of acquiring six more which will be deployed at Panargarh in West Bengal.

Boeing receives engines for Indian Air Force planes | NDTV.com


----------



## arp2041

some random pics of IAF's inventory:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*IAF chief assesses modernization, upgradation of air bases in J-K*


New Delhi, July 12 (ANI): The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne is on a two day visit to ***** the modernization of frontline bases in Jammu and Kashmir.
The Air Chief met the station personnel at Awantipur and Srinagar bases and interacted with them.
"I am happy to be in the field, amongst you and to share with you some of my thoughts on the way the IAF is moving ahead. Srinagar is our premier frontline airbase, which is also slated for major upgradation as a part of our ongoing modernisation drive," said Air Chief Marshal Browne.
The Indian Air Force chief also inspected the newly inducted MI 17V5 Heptr unit which has the onerous task of supporting the Army units in the hilly state.
During the visit, the Air Chief is also scheduled to call on Narinder Nath Vohra, Governor of J-K.
Srinagar, Awantipur, Leh, Daulet Beg Oldi and Chushul are few of the airfields that the Indian Air Force uses in its daily supply routines.
The Chushul airfield is the highest airfield at nearly 14,000 feet altitude. Leh is at 10,600 feet altitude. (ANI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Israeli systems on Indian Rafales! « vvspeaks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## surya kiran

*Lockheed Martin bags deal to supply laser-guided bombs to IAF*

US defence major Lockheed Martin has bagged a deal expected to be worth over Rs 100 crore for supplying laser-guided bombs (LGBs) for the Jaguar fighter aircraft fleet in the Indian Air Force (IAF).

The IAF plans to induct more than 100 bunker-buster LGBs for its Jaguar warplanes to destroy strongly fortified enemy targets.

Lockheed Martin bags deal to supply laser-guided bombs to IAF - Economic Times



Abingdonboy said:


> Israeli systems on Indian Rafales! « vvspeaks



There was a joke going around that no matter who won the MMRCA, the Israelis had already won. Because they supply the software no matter what the hardware!


----------



## subincb

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: IAF warms up to receive Swiss basic trainer Pilatus

Bangalore: The Indian Air Force (IAF) is gearing up to induct the first batch of Swiss Pilatus (PC-7 Mk II) basic trainer aircraft (BTA) in Bangalore. Scheduled to arrive in January 2013, the Pilatus turbo-prop aircraft will be used for Stage-1 training of rookie pilots. In the first lot, the IAF will receive six aircraft out of the total 75, as per the Rs 3,000-crore-deal inked in May 2012. Thereafter, every five planes will make touchdown every two months.
Air Marshal Rajinder Singh, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, IAF Training Command (TC), Bangalore, told Express that a team of pilots, technicians and ground crew are heading to Switzerland. The three-months training will start in October and they would impart training to IAF officers after returning. We have begun setting-up infrastructure to house the aircraft. The hangars and other ground installations have been inspected and certified by a team from Switzerland, Rajinder Singh said.
With Pilatus joining the fleet, the IAF hopes to up the flying hours of cadets from 30 to in excess of 60 hours. Then on, the Stage-II will be on Kirans and Stage-III on British Hawks. We have not cut down the number of flying hours in training and there is no compromise on quality. A basic Pilatus trainer simulator too would join us soon. We hope to have adequate number of PC-7s by the end of December 2013, Rajinder Singh, said. Currently, the first two stages of training are done on Kirans.
While the Kirans are set to be phased out by 2015 and the IAF not sure of getting Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL)-built Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) as a replacement, concerns were already hovering around. Inordinate delay in rolling out IJT will be a problem for the IAF in 2015. In my opinion, to get IJT by 2015 is a near-impossible task and the IAF will have to re-design its basic, intermediate and advance training. If we are up against the wall by then, the training will have to be on PC-7 and Hawks, says former IAF Chief Air Chief Marshal (retd) Fali Homi Major.
HAL says that the IJT was back on track after the April 2011 mishap. The second prototype has undertaken few sorties after the modification. We are now preparing for completing the tasks of stall and spin tests, which are major requirements for certification of this class of aircraft, HAL said in an official communication. The first two limited series production (LSP) aircraft are also undergoing the installation of the modified control circuits and will join the prototype aircraft soon to enhance the developmental flight activity, HAL added.


----------



## sancho

> *Many chinks in IAF&#8217;s armour*
> 
> Depending on what media you access, the price of the Rafale, the new &#8220;bird&#8221; of the Indian Air Force (IAF), ranges between $10 billion and $18 billion. Clearly, while the IAF will fly the Rafale, the media is flying kites! However, for the IAF there is plenty of turbulence to deal with.
> 
> The deal has been delayed, even though it was trumpeted as the fairest in India defence procurement history, thanks to earlier objections raised by Rajya Sabha MP, Mr M.V. Mysura Reddy. It took the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and the IAF well over five years to initiate final negotiations. These negotiations will take a further year to close if all goes off well with the inquiry the Defence Minister has ordered.
> 
> In this one-year period, the cost could rise by at least 25 per cent, combining inflation and the depreciating rupee. Thus, a seemingly fair procedure has come at a very high cost. Meanwhile, Rafale has developed new radar and added some avionics and airframe capabilities.
> WHAT ABOUT TEJAS?...



Business Line : Opinion : Many chinks in IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Pilots look to new flying machines

New Delhi: With a number of aircraft being purchased from foreign vendors, Indian Air Force pilots and technicians are preparing to handle the new flying machines.

A group has already left for the US to train on the C-17 Globemaster III super heavy transporter.

The IAF has bought ten of these aircraft, the first of which will be delivered in June 2013.

Another group is preparing to leave for Switzerland to train on the Pilatus PC-7. The training for pilots to fly new VVIP helicopters has begun. The air force is set for a brand new look.

Pilots look to new flying machines


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

^^^^ ...good news .........this means we can see Rafale soon in IAF colours..........


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF MIG-29UPG:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## david blain




----------



## lepziboy

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF MIG-29UPG:



did it get fatter?


----------



## Archie

lepziboy said:


> did it get fatter?



Conformal Fuel Tanks to improve range


----------



## subincb

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF MIG-29UPG:



The second picture exhaust nozzle of one is not fully open. Is it possible to utilizes thrust variations in different engine to take sharper turns or for other features? Can fighter aircraft land with single engine if one is failed.


----------



## cloud_9

*RIL lines up close to $1 billion plan in aerospace sector, Nashik may be HQ for new business*


> NEW DELHI: Reliance Industries Ltd (RIL) is expected to invest close to $1 billion over the next few years and hire around 1,500 people in its new aerospace division.
> 
> Details of RIL's plans were confirmed to ET by executives close to the matter who spoke on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> Early this month, the *Mukesh Ambani-led company applied for an industrial licence with the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion to "design, develop, manufacture, equipment and components, including airframe, engine, radars, avionics and accessories for military and civilian aircraft, helicopters, unmanned airborne vehicles and aerostats".*
> 
> *This decision by RIL comes after the creation of two new entities: Reliance Aerospace Technologies Pvt Ltd and Reliance Security Solutions Ltd.
> *
> The creation of these new businesses was set in motion more than a year ago when RIL created an entity called "new business" and hired the then Boeing India chief, Vivek Lall, for launching its aerospace and homeland security divisions.
> 
> 
> *The application with DIPP further discloses that "the company will also undertake research and produce new aerospace technologies, materials, components and equipment and test and carry out their certification".*
> 
> *RIL will also join hands with global players to bring in sophisticated civil and military aerospace technologies into the country, executives close to the matter said.* It will also prioritise research and development and testing and certification of new aerospace technologies, materials, components and equipment.
> 
> In its application to DIPP, RIL has indicated Nashik as the headquarters for its aerospace division - the town is expected to be the centre of the proposed manufacturing hub. The company, executives said, will gradually set up more manufacturing units across the country with the aim of making India a global hub in aerospace manufacturing.
> 
> RIL also intends to align with smaller players and train them to produce high-quality products for the airline industry.
> 
> *RIL is looking at creating synergies to begin with, until it develops technologies - and aircraft - on its own. It is in advanced talks with global aircraft majors for JVs and strategic collaborations*, executives close to the matter said.


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subincb




----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Well here is a problem....MBDA is giving Taurus cruise missile then how come Dassault is integrating Scalp ? The article has some mistakes. But its true most of the weapons will be European except a few ones.


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Well here is a problem....MBDA is giving Taurus cruise missile then how come Dassault is integrating Scalp ? The article has some mistakes. But its true most of the weapons will be European except a few ones.



MBDA has offered Taurus and Scalp / Storm Shadow as part of our stand off missile requirement, but it has nothing to do with Rafale. I even bet that the price or even a possible licence production of Scalp might be a big issue in the current negotiations, since it is the only logical choice for Rafale and upgraded Mirage 2K-5s.
The only US weapon on Rafale remains to be Paveway LGBs, while SPICE could be an option in addition to Hammer and again for Rafale and upgraded M2-K5s.


----------



## jha

*VIDEO: First Indian C-17 Comes Together*


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## cloud_9

Any info about this bird and the end user ???


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Air Commodore Rathore takes over in Air Force Station Tezpur


Guwahati, Aug 13 (PTI) Air Commodore Ajay Rathore today took over as the new Air Officer Commanding of Air Force Station Tezpur. The Tezpur base is one of the premier forward fighter bases of the Indian Air Force in the eastern sector. Rathore replaces Air Commodore Sandeep Singh, a defence release said here. Prior to his new appointment, he was on deputation to Israel as Air Attache. Rathore was commissioned as a fighter pilot in 1986.


Air Commodore Rathore takes over in Air Force Station Tezpur, IBN Live News


----------



## cloud_9

*Indian Air Force to deploy medium power radars, advanced helicopters*


> JODHPUR: Indian Air Force will deploy medium power radars and advanced helicopters in the western sector in order to strengthen its preparedness along the Indo-Pak border in Rajasthan.
> 
> While Jodhpur airbase will soon have a squadron of transport helicopters Mi-17 V5, medium power radars would also be deployed at Jaisalmer airbase, Air Marshal Anjan Kumar Gogoi, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, South-Western Air command, said at a press conference here.
> 
> Gogoi said that the new squadron at Phalodi will be ready by October this year.
> 
> Admitting that the SW air command has shortage of transport aircraft, he said that it will also be looked into.
> 
> The Air Marshal also informed that Deesa airbase in north Gujarat will soon become a training-cum-operational base.
> 
> *About the Air Force show to be held in February next year in Pokharan firing range in Jaisalmer, he said that Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas will display its capabilities for the first time. *
> 
> Apart from that, about 100 planes of different varieties would display their power capabilities in the firepower demonstration event.


----------



## subincb

DRDO

tenders for Rustom II payload + other stuffs. Many info on spec sheet.


----------



## The Deterrent

Hi, can anyone tell me that which military jets (only fighters, strike fighters) are stationed at the following Indian Air Force Stations?

1. Halwara AFS
2. Bhisiana AFS
3. Gwalior AFS
4. Nal/Bikaner AFS
5. Amritsar AFS
6. New Dehli AFS


----------



## Capt.Popeye

AhaseebA said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me that which military jets (only fighters, strike fighters) are stationed at the following Indian Air Force Stations?
> 
> 1. Halwara AFS
> 2. Bhisiana AFS
> 3. Gwalior AFS
> 4. Nal/Bikaner AFS
> 5. Amritsar AFS
> 6. New Dehli AFS



IAF operational fighters.


----------



## The Deterrent

Capt.Popeye said:


> IAF operational fighters.



LOL, let me clarify a bit. 

Are Mirage 2000s/Jaguars/MiG-27s/Su-30MKIs stationed on the above mentioned bases (leave all the rest)? Can you/anyone specify?


----------



## SQ8

AhaseebA said:


> LOL, let me clarify a bit.
> 
> Are Mirage 2000s/Jaguars/MiG-27s/Su-30MKIs stationed on the above mentioned bases (leave all the rest)? Can you/anyone specify?


Check this for your answers
http://www.scramble.nl/mil/2/india/iaf-orbat.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Interesting read:

Air dominance over the Oceans - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Fleet Strength of IAF
MiG-21, MiG-23, MiG-27, MiG-29, Jaguar, Mirage and Su-30 MKI aircraft as part of the fighter fleet, Mi-8, Mi-17, Mi-26 as cargo helicopters and ALH Mk-I and ALH Mk-lllDhruv helicopters are available with the Indian Air Force (IAF).

Review of existing fleet and upgradation and induction of new fleet is a continuous process and is reviewed by the Government keeping in view the operational requirements of the Air Force. Some of the recent inductions include Su-30 MKI, C-130J, AWACS, IL-78 aircraft and MI-17 V5 helicopters. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Kaushalendra Kumar and Shri E.G. Sugavanamin Lok Sabha today. 

HS/HH/NN 
(Release ID :87191)

Auto Pilot System for Jaguar Aircraft
Integration of autopilot on Jaguar aircraft of the Indian Air Force is being undertaken in two phases. Procurement of autopilot for 55 Jaguar aircraft has been completed and commercial discussions for repeat procurement of additional 95 autopilots are under progress.

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri BN Prasad Mahatoin Lok Sabha today. 

HS/HH/NN 
(Release ID :87203)


----------



## holysaturn

*ï¿½On Completion, The IACCS Will Cover The Entire National Air Spaceï¿½
Vice chief of air staff, Air Marshal D.C. Kumaria 
*
Vice chief of air staff, Air Marshal D.C. Kumaria
_________________________________________________________ 
*What is the latest on Modernisation of Airfield Infrastructure (MAFI)? What are its features? How many airfields will be covered and which global companies will assist the Indian Air Force in this project?*
MAFI is a turnkey project awarded to M/s Tata Power Strategic Electronics Division (SED) to modernise navigational aids at 30 IAF airfields in the first phase. The remaining IAF airfields and those belonging to the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard will be factored in in the second phase. The project consists of three types of works: modernisation of the airfields; supply of mobile equipment and creation of a training facility at an IAF base. All the navigational aids have to be integrated into the Air Traffic Management (ATM) system for control and monitoring. Civil works to house the systems and a power and data grid will be a part of the integration process. The works services and installation of equipment are in progress and are likely to be completed by year end at the model base.

Tata Power (SED) is working on the MAFI project as lead Indian consortium with other domestic and foreign technology partners supporting as sub-contractors in order to fulfil the multi-disciplinary requirements of the project. Foreign suppliers include major global vendors such as Raytheon, USA; Northrop Grumman Park Air Systems, Norway; Moog Fernau, UK; MTech Systems, Australia; Terma, Denmark and IDMAN, Finland. 

*What is the status on Advanced Landing Grounds (ALGs) from Ladakh to the Northeast? How many exist now and how many disused ALGs have been activated? How many are planned to come by end of the 12th defence plan (2012-2017)?*
There are many ALGs in the region between Ladakh to the Northeast. These are variously under the control of the IAF, Indian Army and the state governments. The disused/abandoned ALGs are being maintained presently by ï¿½Care and Maintenanceï¿½ units. Activation is carried out for conduct of IAF operations, as and when planned, by temporarily installing the required infrastructure. Towards this, mobile Air Traffic Control towers and mobile airfield lighting systems are being procured in the MAFI project. These will be utilised at ï¿½disusedï¿½ airfields during activation to adequately meet the operational requirements.




*Are plans to have four Su-30MKI squadrons in Tezpur and Chhabua by 2015 on course?*
The basing plan of fighter squadrons is a very dynamic process. The IAF is capable of having the required number of Su-30MKI squadrons in any part of the country on and as required basis.

*What are the Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities for the Eastern Air Command (EAC) that will be available to the IAF by the end of 12th defence plan? Given the terrain limitations in this sector, what capabilities and infrastructure are expected to be raised there by 2017?*
The IAF is in the process of undertaking capability-based modernisation. The allocation of assets in various sectors will depend to a large extent on the operational necessity, equipment capability and will be time specific. By the end of the 12th Plan, the IAF plans to establish a gap free three-dimensional air surveillance network in the EAC area of responsibility (AOR) that would include Airborne Warning And Control System (AWACS), Su-30MKI aircraft, remotely piloted aircraft (RPAs), medium and high powered radars along with tactically located low level and mountain radars. Adequate ISR capabilities are also available with the IAF and these are routinely deployed in all sectors. The topography of EAC AOR and the lack of fibre optic network have imposed certain limitations in achieving desired levels of synergy between the IAF and Indian Army on air defence. Both services have initiated a number of steps to address this critical area. As mentioned earlier, the IAF in particular is inducting a variety of radars. Additionally, some AWACS are also slated to be permanently based in the EAC AOR. Each vulnerable areas/vulnerable points (VA/VP) will be provided layered and tiered air defence (AD) protection with new weapon systems. Networking of all sensors and centralised control of AD weapons are sought to be achieved through the operationalisation of IACCS node in EAC AOR in the second phase. All AD weapons of the IAF and IA are planned to be networked for effective control.

*What is the update on having Su-30MKI aircraft stationed in Leh? Are there plans for having combat aircraft at the Thoise air station?*
The Su-30MKI aircraft have operated from Leh. Air power being dynamic in nature, their location at these bases would be on and as required basis. At present no combat aircraft are deployed at Thoise. However, combat aircraft are capable of deploying and operating from Thoise and this is practiced regularly during routine training exercises.

*What is the update on Su-30MKI simulators, and how many will be acquired by 2017?*
The process is on to have one Fixed Base Full Mission Simulator (FBFMS) at each Su-30 MKI base.

*As the first Assistant chief of air staff, Operations (Space) in 2007, what understanding, according to you, has been developed between the IAF, Integrated Defence Headquarters and ISRO on utilisation of Space for ISR and combat?*
There is close co-ordination and integration between HQ IDS and IAF on exploitation of space-based assets for national security in keeping with Indiaï¿½s stand on exploitation of outer space for peaceful purposes. Hence, the focus is primarily in the realm of operational communications, observation (ISR), navigation and environmental monitoring. Fair progress has been made and will be apparent in due course of time.



*What is the update on networking of the IAF? What all will be accomplished in this area by 2017?*
The IAF is on course to realise its envisaged plan of networking all its ground and air-based sensors and platforms. The ground Air Force Network (AFNET) dedicated to the nation by the defence minister on 14 September 2010 forms the backbone for all ground-based networks. The first phase of Integrated Air Command and Control System (IACCS) to link all ground-based sensors is operational and the process to operationalise the second phase of IACCS is underway. On completion, the IACCS will cover the entire national air space. The process is on to network all ground-based sensors/systems and airborne assets.

*What steps have been taken by the IAF for cyber security and cyber defence? Is help from civilian agencies being sought in this area?*
Cyber security and cyber defence are national security issues and affect all stakeholders equally. Hence, there is comprehensive integration on these issues between all the affected parties. We interact periodically to share and evolve policies to overcome new challenges. The IAF recognises the critical need to secure AF networks and towards that many stringent measures are in place. Cyber security measures such as policy directives; segregation of internet and intranet PCs; standardised operating systems; centralized server based access and creating awareness in the air warriors through information and cyber security bulletins have been adopted in the IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

jha said:


> *VIDEO: First Indian C-17 Comes Together*


 
Will IAF looking to order another batch of 10 C-17s along with 12 C-130J???

I have been hearing for another 6++ C-130Js???



Abingdonboy said:


> IAF MIG-29UPG:


 
How many these are in IAF that are being upgraded. Any Plans for MiG-35s???


----------



## Archie

Nishan_101 said:


> Will IAF looking to order another batch of 10 C-17s along with 12 C-130J???
> 
> I have been hearing for another 6++ C-130Js???
> 
> 
> 
> How many these are in IAF that are being upgraded. Any Plans for MiG-35s???




there are 68 Mig29S/T in sevice 

out of which 61 Mig29S are being upgraded to Mig29SMT standards 
7 Mig29T trainers are not being upgraded since they are not meant for combat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> Will IAF looking to order another batch of 10 C-17s along with 12 C-130J???
> 
> I have been hearing for another 6++ C-130Js???
> 
> 
> 
> How many these are in IAF that are being upgraded. Any Plans for MiG-35s???



C-17 order stands at 10 confirmed orderd as of now (making the IAF easily the largest operator of the type outside of the USAF) the contract included a stimpulation for 6 follow-ons. The real question now is will the IAF look to go beyond 16 and most observers and IAF insiders are heavily winking in this direction and that the envtual number of C-17s in IAF service could range from 22-30 easily. We just have to wait and see, once the IAF takes delivery next year of its first C-17 and tests it out then the picture will become clearer, if it delivers like the IAF hopes then follow-on orders are a given. 


wrt C-130Js, a follow-on order for 6 is a given and the order will be placed shortly. These 12 (6+6) will comfortable fill India's dedicated Spec Op transport requirement. However it seems the IAF has been so impressed by the Herc and LM that they are looking to use it in other roles beyond this dedicated Spec Op platform and so numbers over 12 are likely. Infact the Indian Meteorological dept is seriously interested in the WC-130J (that would be flown and operated by the IAF) and if all reports are accurate this order is almsot a given. Also there are other wings such as the BSG,IN and ICG interested in the C-130J and its varients for numerous roles. WATCH THIS SPACE.


irt Mig-35, NO CHANCE for India/IAF. It lost MMRCA and Rafale deal is on verge of being signed.


----------



## Nishan_101

Abingdonboy said:


> C-17 order stands at 10 confirmed orderd as of now (making the IAF easily the largest operator of the type outside of the USAF) the contract included a stimpulation for 6 follow-ons. The real question now is will the IAF look to go beyond 16 and most observers and IAF insiders are heavily winking in this direction and that the envtual number of C-17s in IAF service could range from 22-30 easily. We just have to wait and see, once the IAF takes delivery next year of its first C-17 and tests it out then the picture will become clearer, if it delivers like the IAF hopes then follow-on orders are a given.
> 
> 
> wrt C-130Js, a follow-on order for 6 is a given and the order will be placed shortly. These 12 (6+6) will comfortable fill India's dedicated Spec Op transport requirement. However it seems the IAF has been so impressed by the Herc and LM that they are looking to use it in other roles beyond this dedicated Spec Op platform and so numbers over 12 are likely. Infact the Indian Meteorological dept is seriously interested in the WC-130J (that would be flown and operated by the IAF) and if all reports are accurate this order is almsot a given. Also there are other wings such as the BSG,IN and ICG interested in the C-130J and its varients for numerous roles. WATCH THIS SPACE.
> 
> 
> irt Mig-35, NO CHANCE for India/IAF. It lost MMRCA and Rafale deal is on verge of being signed.


yeah! what bout MRTA???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> yeah! what bout MRTA???


 
MRTA is being developed, not much seems to be moving on that front though we shouldn't expect much until atleast 2017 but as of now the IAF's requiremtn stands at 45-80+ units. If it comes to it the IAF can procure more C-130Js as an interim especially as LM is looking to set up C-130j production hub in India.


----------



## Nishan_101

Abingdonboy said:


> MRTA is being developed, not much seems to be moving on that front though we shouldn't expect much until atleast 2017 but as of now the IAF's requiremtn stands at 45-80+ units. If it comes to it the IAF can procure more C-130Js as an interim especially as LM is looking to set up C-130j production hub in India.


 
So it means in short that MRTA will not be available before 2020/22. Then tell me from your point of view and official figures that what will be the IAF requirements for both AC??? Like:
30 C-17s
26 C-130Js
?? C-27Js(will win 100% due to similarity with C-130Js)

So what are the requirements as IAF will also buy new Russian il-76 version??? so do they need 50 Heavy lift and 40 medium life and how much light lift????


----------



## Gessler

Nishan_101 said:


> So it means in short that MRTA will not be available before 2020/22. Then tell me from your point of view and official figures that what will be the IAF requirements for both AC??? Like:
> 30 C-17s
> 26 C-130Js
> ?? C-27Js(will win 100% due to similarity with C-130Js)
> 
> So what are the requirements as IAF will also buy new Russian il-76 version??? so do they need 50 Heavy lift and 40 medium life and how much light lift????


 
MTA will be available by 2017. First flight is scheduled in 2015,,,the first
prototypes are likeky to pop out of HAL Kanpur facility.

The C-17s' will grow beyond 25 for sure, after which they'll start replacing
the 24 x IL-76MDs in service right now. IAF also needs an ac which can replace
the IL-76 as the platform for the Phalcon AWACS radar, an ac with equal (if not
superior) performance, endurance, altitude etc.

All the six C-130Js in service now are only for Special Ops missions. Most
probably the next 6 will also be for the same roles. Then, the order could grow
to 26 as you've said or even more depending on MTA's timeline and about
how long the upgraded An-32Bs can serve. These C-130Js would most probably
be made in India itself, hence are likely to be cheaper.

The tender for light-to-medium turboprop planes meant to replace the Hawker 
Siddeley HS-748 AVROs are for 58 ac. Out of these, 18 will be bought off-the-shelf
and remaining 40 will be made in India under license by a Private Company (most
likely TATA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Archie said:


> 7 Mig29T trainers are not being upgraded since they are not meant for combat


 
 


















Abingdonboy said:


> The real question now is will the IAF look to go beyond 16 and most observers and IAF insiders are heavily winking in this direction and that the envtual number of C-17s in IAF service could range from 22-30 easily.



No sure on whom you are refering, but that's wishful thinking only. IAF currently has around 15 x IL 76 in the heavy transport and they are meant to be replaced with C17. Ten are ordered so far, with 6 more on options and they all offers roughly 1/3 more payload capacity than the ILs. Another point is, that IAF don't have the requirement to have a fleet of 20 - 30 strategic lift aircrafts, since Indian forces are meant to be operated in and around India, not in other countries like the US or NATO.
So even with 10 x C17s, the payload capacity would be increased (with 16 nearly doubled), while the numbers would be more than sufficient for IAFs requirement. 




Abingdonboy said:


> they are looking to use it in other roles beyond this dedicated Spec Op platform



True, but you have to keep in mind that unlike the special ops C130Js, these additional weather observation or tanker versions, will remain in their role and won't be used in normal transport duty, so they are not meant to be replacements for the AN 32 / Avro fleet, but additional aircrafts in specialised roles only. The medium class transport remains to be the aim of MRTA and MoD/IAF seems to focus on that as the recent contract signature confirms.
Wrt production of C130J in India, LM will outsource some parts of the production to India/Tata to reduce their own production costs, but so far IAF has no requirement for an productionline, since the numbers they want are low and only for specialised versions. That's where MRTA again will be more of a benefit for the Indian industry, because of the joint development and sale of the aircraft.




gessler said:


> IAF also needs an ac which can replace
> the IL-76 as the platform for the Phalcon AWACS radar, an ac with equal (if not
> superior) performance, endurance, altitude etc.



That's not correct, the A50s are new and will remain in service for years, 2 more will be added hopefully soon to. The only reason why another big AWACS platform is considered, is because DRDO wants to develop a bigger AWACS version too and that might not be on an A50 again, however it's not an replacement!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Possible new shape for the AMCA.


Hornet influence


----------



## Gessler

Water Car Engineer said:


> Possible new shape for the AMCA.
> 
> 
> Hornet influence



Not correct at all. NAL knows nothing about AMCA's designs, thats just some random image of stealth fighter.
Real AMCA will be like this design shown by ADA (the comapny that actually designs the AMCA) -


----------



## sancho

*Mig 29 UPG:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Wow thanks for the MiG-29UPG pics Sancho bro,,,erm, do you have any pics
of MKI carrying fuel tanks? Search as I might, I can never find one! Is it because the
internal fuel is enough for usual combat radius and beyond that A2A refuelling
is available?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Flights likely to be hit as work on airport upgrade set to begin - Indian Express


----------



## sancho

gessler said:


> Wow thanks for the MiG-29UPG pics Sancho bro,,,erm, do you have any pics
> of MKI carrying fuel tanks? Search as I might, I can never find one! Is it because the
> internal fuel is enough for usual combat radius and beyond that A2A refuelling
> is available?



Hi, missed your post sorry. Yes the Flankers benefit a lot from there huge internal fuel tanks, the only version that can carry fuel tank AFAIK is the Su 34.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys check out my vid on the IAF, it's my first vid so tell me what you think!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sergi

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys check out my vid on the IAF, it's my first vid so tell me what you think!



" This video is currently unavailable "
Edit: ok got it working now  good job. Nice vid


----------



## mfreak

Very nice dude! But I would prefer a metal song XD. Just cuz I like metal XD. Plus that would give the video a bit of oomph!


----------



## kurup

^^^^ Nice video .............


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys check out my vid on the IAF, it's my first vid so tell me what you think!



2nd try

Nice work buddy, although the order numbers are exaggerated. 
Can you post the MKI pic from 1:07 please and the tanker at 1:38 is an A310MRTT, not an A330. You should also add HALs LUH and AURA UCAV or did I missed them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> 2nd try
> 
> Nice work buddy, although the order numbers are exaggerated.
> Can you post the MKI pic from 1:07 please and the tanker at 1:38 is an A310MRTT, not an A330. You should also add HALs LUH and AURA UCAV or did I missed them?


Thanks for the input. I was going for the fleet in 2015 and I don't see the HAL LOH or AURA UCAV in service by 2015. 

Wrt numbers- I have added some speculation but the numbers are entirely plausible and naturally the full compliments won't be in service by 2015 but intial deliveries will be made-that is why I added the "(on order)" provision.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mr Sancho:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

I read this article in India strategic:

..:: India Strategic ::.. Air Force: The Indian Air Force and 24 x 7 Capabilities

& i found this line very interesting - "Procurement of additional Su-30 is under progress. Our total numbers are going to be in excess of 270 Su-30s."

can anyone clarify that, are we going for another 40-50 su 30mki's?? maybe more super sukhois 


P.S. nice work on video abing


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> "Procurement of additional Su-30 is under progress. Our total numbers are going to be in excess of 270 Su-30s."
> 
> can anyone clarify that, are we going for another 40-50 su 30mki's?? maybe more super sukhois



That's speculated by the source, but not very logical when you take the production timelines to account. The 42 additional MKIs that are ordered, will be available only by 2017, at least 2 years after Rafale production has started and around 2 years before FGFA will be inducted. Why would there be a need for more MKIs with less future potential then these fighters? If at all, the numbers of Rafales or later FGFA will be increased.


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> That's speculated by the source, but not very logical when you take the production timelines to account. The 42 additional MKIs that are ordered, will be available only by 2017, at least 2 years after Rafale production has started and around 2 years before FGFA will be inducted. Why would there be a need for more MKIs with less future potential then these fighters? If at all, the numbers of Rafales or later FGFA will be increased.



Yes sancho, i know both Rafale & FGFA will be much better than the super sukhois but important thing we are forgetting here is that IAF is short on nos. & is racing against time to increase the squadron strength to 45+ to fight a so called "two-front war". When Rafale production will be started by HAL we will be making only 6-10 fighters per year & it will take some years when our production rate reaches 20+/year mark & for the FGFA, our defence minister himself has said that the first planes will be inducted into the IAF only in 2022 + we cannot say anything for sure about the LCA & the nos. the IAF will finally induct. This capability gap can force IAF to increase the no. of it's most trusted aircraft to 300+ maybe around 320 or so, this seems quite possible/logical because our production of su-30mki's have matured & now we can produce a squadron strength of sukhois in a year.


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> Yes sancho, i know both Rafale & FGFA will be much better than the super sukhois but important thing we are forgetting here is that IAF is short on nos. & is racing against time to increase the squadron strength to 45+ to fight a so called "two-front war". When Rafale production will be started by HAL we will be making only 6-10 fighters per year & it will take some years when our production rate reaches 20+/year mark & for the FGFA, our defence minister himself has said that the first planes will be inducted into the IAF only in 2022 + we cannot say anything for sure about the LCA & the nos. the IAF will finally induct. This capability gap can force IAF to increase the no. of it's most trusted aircraft to 300+ maybe around 320 or so, this seems quite possible/logical because our production of su-30mki's have matured & now we can produce a squadron strength of sukhois in a year.



Again, if higher numbers would be needed in a short term procurement, we could order them directly from France as well, just like we ordered more MKIs from Russia in the early years. I am saying for a long time that 1 x sqaudron directly from France is a silly move after such a long delay of the competition. Increase the order and get 2 or even 3 x squads directly from Dassault, that easily can increase their production. We could have these + at least 1 x squad build at HAL before the at the same time when the 42 x additional MKIs would be available. So neither in terms of adding capability or numbers, more MKIs than the 42 would be a wise choice.


----------



## Abingdonboy

First production model of Rudra or Armed Dhruv (ALH WSI)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

arp2041 said:


> Yes sancho, i know both Rafale & FGFA will be much better than the super sukhois but important thing we are forgetting here is that IAF is short on nos. & is racing against time to increase the squadron strength to 45+ to fight a so called "two-front war". When Rafale production will be started by HAL we will be making only 6-10 fighters per year & it will take some years when our production rate reaches 20+/year mark & for the FGFA, our defence minister himself has said that the first planes will be inducted into the IAF only in 2022 + we cannot say anything for sure about the LCA & the nos. the IAF will finally induct. This capability gap can force IAF to increase the no. of it's most trusted aircraft to 300+ maybe around 320 or so, this seems quite possible/logical because our production of su-30mki's have matured & now we can produce a squadron strength of sukhois in a year.



I think to solve this we should produce LCA mk2 in 25-35 per year after its intro (2017) to make it around 200 in 2023.it is the only way,ordering one or two squadron directly will not solve the problem in numbers.also,considering the cost of making in france
Also,128 rafales contract will be finished in 2023.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys I'm considering making another YT vid on Indian forces anyone have any requests about content of the vid? and or music? Please try to consider just pictures, I haven't quite mastered video editing just yet-but soon!

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ilitary-picture-thread-268.html#ixzz27Jsf5ARa


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys I'm considering making another YT vid on Indian forces anyone have any requests about content of the vid? and or music? Please try to consider just pictures, I haven't quite mastered video editing just yet-but soon!
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ilitary-picture-thread-268.html#ixzz27Jsf5ARa



Thought about making a nice picture post for quiet some time, but didn't got the time. Will send you the pics in the next days, I guess you will do something nicer with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Thought about making a nice picture post for quiet some time, but didn't got the time. Will send you the pics in the next days, I guess you will do something nicer with them.



Sure mate-I'd be glad to put somthing together.

+I'd credit you don't worry about that!


----------



## arp2041

World Air Forces 2011-2012 - Pictures & Photos on FlightGlobal Airspace


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys, I've put a hold on my IAF vid as I'm still trying to find appropriate music to go with it. Any (more) suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## sancho

Some pic of the MKI:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

New and improved:






There you are SANCHO!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> New and improved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you are SANCHO!



Nice additions, I like the night shots too!


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Nice additions, I like the night shots too!



I'm glad you like it-thanks for the majority of the content!


----------



## jha

Light Combat Helicopter: by Mike Hirschberg 

Courtesy : Kunal Bishwas from MP.net...

Zoom n Enjoy...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarkarRaj

good...........


----------



## Gessler

^^ C-17A Globemaster-III, A-50I PHALCON, Sukhoi Su-30MKI, C-130J, PC-7A Mk-II, & Mi-17v-5 on
Air Force Day banner

Courtesy: - Livefist


----------



## Agent_47

http://twitpic.com/b1jfbc


----------



## sancho

gessler said:


> ^^ C-17A Globemaster-III, A-50I PHALCON, Sukhoi Su-30MKI, C-130J, PC-7A Mk-II, & *Mi-17v-5* on
> Air Force Day banner
> 
> Courtesy: - Livefist



Small correction, that's not an Mi 17, but the new AW 101 VIP


----------



## Abingdonboy

Airborne Elite: Top cabinet ministers, service chiefs now enjoy highflying privileges previously limited only to President and PM : Saurabh Shukla, News - India Today

Some interesting info^^


----------



## SpArK

*IAF puts women pilots in attack mode*

For the first time ever, the Indian Air Force is preparing two of its women pilots for combat roles. 
Flight Lieutenants Alka Shukla and M P Shumathi were trained at the Yelahanka station in flying twin-engine Mi-8, a utility and medium-size assault helicopter. Both pilots are at their operational units where they will continue with their armament and special heli-operations training.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

TRISHUL: Clearing The Mist


----------



## arp2041

MiG-21s served us well, will be phased out by 2014: Air Chief to NDTV Video: NDTV.com


----------



## xuxu1457

now in 2012, IAF

34 squadrons, 617 combat aircraft, including 
159 Su-30MKI, 
68 MiG -29,
51 aircraft Mirage-2000,
100 aircraft MiG -21,
139 Jaguar attack aircraft 
100 MiG -27 attackmachine

Is this accurate or not???


----------



## sancho

xuxu1457 said:


> now in 2012, IAF
> 
> 34 squadrons, 617 combat aircraft, including
> 159 Su-30MKI,
> 68 MiG -29,
> 51 aircraft Mirage-2000,
> 100 aircraft MiG -21,
> 139 Jaguar attack aircraft
> 100 MiG -27 attackmachine
> 
> Is this accurate or not???



The Mig 21s will be phased out only till 2014, so currently there are around 150 more of them.


----------



## Gessler

xuxu1457 said:


> now in 2012, IAF
> 
> 34 squadrons, 617 combat aircraft, including
> 159 Su-30MKI,
> 68 MiG -29,
> 51 aircraft Mirage-2000,
> 100 aircraft MiG -21,
> 139 Jaguar attack aircraft
> 100 MiG -27 attackmachine
> 
> Is this accurate or not???



MKIs are 162 in service. With atleast 20 more built but not inducted as yet.
MiG-27s are 145 (105 Mig-27M and 40 Mig-27UPG)
MiG-21s are some 173 (123 Mig-21 Bison, 30 Mig-21M Type-96, >20 Mig-21U Type-69B) some of these are in reserve.


----------



## sudhir007

http://www.hal-india.com/MSM/VOlume-5_msm-95.pdf


----------



## DMLA

Mig-21's are NOT going to be phased out by 2014. All mig-21's barring the "bison" variant will be phased out by 2014.


----------



## sancho

> *AUSA: US Army to re-designate Block III Apache as AH-64E*
> 
> The US Army is re-designating the Boeing AH-64D Block III Apache as the AH-64E...
> 
> ...The soon-to-be E-model's rotor blades are made of composites and the airfoil is shaped differently, he says. Moreover, the entire drive system has been completely revamped, with the engines and transmission significantly upgraded. "It's a completely new gearbox," Handy says.
> 
> The new drive system, in many respects, restores performance of the helicopter to earlier days. The introduction of the D-model in the 1990s added a large amount of weight to the aircraft over the years...
> 
> ...The Block III's avionics have also been greatly improved. The biggest change is that the system has moved to an open-architecture design. But there have also been improvements to the flight controls and flight management systems.
> 
> The aircraft's mission capabilities have also been greatly improved, although Brown declines to elaborate. However, Boeing says one of the biggest improvements in that regard is the addition of a level four manned-unmanned teaming system, which will allow the aircraft's crew to work with unmanned air vehicles.



AUSA: US Army to re-designate Block III Apache as AH-64E

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

sancho said:


> AUSA: US Army to re-designate Block III Apache as AH-64E



So its the AH-64E that we're getting then...


----------



## Gessler

New pic of AW-101 VVIP helo -


----------



## sancho

gessler said:


> So its the AH-64E that we're getting then...



 Most likely, but more important were the new capabilities of this version shown in the article.


----------



## sancho

*IAF strike capabilities past and future:*

Only 2 years ago we saw the following pics of IAF during the Vayu Shakti exercise, which showed that IAF was still dependent on many old platforms, dumb bombs and unguided rockets in the strike role.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Back then only a few versions were able to use laser guided bombs and even less were multi role capable. From 2015 onwords however, things will change and the modernisation of the fleet will be full on. Be it upgrades to older fighters, or the addition of new fighter types, the strike role will get way more punch and that in all roles!


*CAS - frontline fighters*


























(Note: Pic shows Mig 29K, but the config will be similar for IAFs Mig 29UPG)



*Second line fighters*











*
CAS weapons:*

Kh 29 laser guided missile
(Hopefully Helina with a triple pylon as well)
Paveway, Griffin and Sudharshan LGBs
KAB (possibly SPICE) and AASM PGMs
Weight classes, from 50 to 1000Kg
Range from 8 to 80Km

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sancho

Not only the CAS role will be dramatically improved, but also the SEAD capabilities, where IAF will be able to field different fighters, weapons and tactics. Be it at short, medium or long distances, attacking the radar, or the whole systems at once, in single type or combo attack.


*SEAD*











Rafale 1 detecting the threat, MKI taking out the radar, Rafale 2 taking out the missiles:














Rafale 1 detecting the threat and taking out the radar, Rafale 2 taking out the missiles:









*SEAD weapons:*

AASM (possibly SPICE) PGMs
Kh 31P anti radiation missiles
Scalp cruise missiles
(possibly JSOW or Pilum stand off weapons)

Weight classes, from 125 to 1200Kg
Range from 55 to 290Km

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

Deepstrikes will be a new capability that IAF will add, especially with China in mind! Again the MKI and mainly the Rafale (possibly the Mirage 2000-5 as well) will form a great hi / lo combo, with complementary capabilities and weapons, to offer IAF different tatics to fullfil this role.
Be it the MKI at high altitudes and even from Indian airspace, or the Rafale with it's excellent low level penetration capabilities.























*Deepstrike weapons:*

Scalp and Brahmos cruise missiles
Later Nirbhay will be an option as well

Weight classes, from 1000 to 2500Kg
Range from 290 to 1000Km

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sancho

Special strikes, that occur less often will be further modernised with capabilities and weapons as well. Be carpet bombings, attacks on Bunkers, or even the nuclear strike role. 















*
Special strike weapons:*

FAB 100 to 250
CBU-105
GBU 24 
KAB 1500
Brahmos, or Nirbhay missiles

Weight classes, from 100 to 1500Kg
Range 20Km to 1000Km

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MilSpec

excellent posts sancho.....gr88 job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

India Cuts Order of FGFA Fighter. F-35 on the Horizon?

Fresh tensions in Indo-Russian bilateral ties are bound to surface soon as India is set to cut its Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) order by one-third. India will now be inducting only 144 FGFA instead of the originally scheduled 214. The reduced purchase size could be to accommodate potential interest in the Lockheed Martin F-35A aircraft, which had earlier been rejected by both the Indian Air Force and the Defense Ministry. Both of these organizations have denied the F-35 rumors.

Significantly, all of the 144 FGFA India now intends to purchase will be single-seater jets. Earlier, the Indian Air Force planned to procure 214 units&#8211; 166 single-seaters and 48 twin-seaters.

According to sources, India&#8217;s decision to reduce the number of jets it will purchase was driven primarily by two overarching concerns: production delays and cost over-runs, both of which have been major irritants in Indo-Russian defense ties. The first prototype of the fighter jet is likely to be delivered to India in 2014, followed by additional planes in 2017 and 2019. Earlier, India expected to induct the jets into service sometime between 2017 and 2018. Recently Russia said the FGFA would not be delivered until 2020.

Still, the news of India&#8217;s reduced purchase is likely to irritate Russia and it will be worth closely watching how Moscow responds. Russia has already delayed President Vladimir Putin&#8217;s trip to India by seven weeks. Putin was initially scheduled to visit New Delhi from October 31 to November 1st, but will now arrive in the Indian Capital on December 24.

India's Hindustan Aeronatics Limited (HAL) is to build the FGFA, a derivative of the Sukhoi T-50, in India. India and Russia signed a 50:50 joint venture to build the aircraft in December 2011.

India Cuts Order of FGFA Fighter. F-35 on the Horizon?


----------



## xuxu1457

gessler said:


> MKIs are 162 in service. With atleast 20 more built but not inducted as yet.
> MiG-27s are 145 (105 Mig-27M and 40 Mig-27UPG)
> MiG-21s are some 173 (123 Mig-21 Bison, 30 Mig-21M Type-96, >20 Mig-21U Type-69B) some of these are in reserve.


MKIs are 159, for other 3 crashed;
MIG21 will retire between 2014--2017, but this depends on when and speed of Rafale entering service


----------



## Gessler

xuxu1457 said:


> MKIs are 159, for other 3 crashed;
> MIG21 will retire between 2014--2017, but this depends on when and speed of Rafale entering service



No the no. of MKIs in service right now is 162. The 3 crashes were in 2009 and late-2011.
A lot of MKIs have been inducted since then. The no. stands at 162 today and keeps growing
till it reaches 272 (replacements for the 3 crashed planes included).

Now there is a deal for a further 42 MKIs (of Super-Sukhoi standard) to be signed
during Putin's visit in December, taking the total no. of MKIs for IAF to 314.

---

Most of IAF's MiG-21s today are Bisons which are all equipped with EL/L-8222 jammers,
new-build airframe, R-77P BVRAAMs etc. They will only be replaced by 2017. The older
MiG-21Ms and MiG-21Us will start going by 2014...they will be the replaced by LCA,
not Rafale.

Rafale will replace the MiG-27M "Flogger-K" starting 2017 in the interdiction/ground-attack
role.


----------



## sancho

sandy_3126 said:


> excellent posts sancho.....gr88 job



Thx! We often talk about A2A combats, radar detection ranges and the AAMs, but the modernisation of IAF in the strike role is at least as impressive and I wanted to show that as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

sancho said:


> Not only the CAS role will be dramatically improved, but also the SEAD capabilities, where IAF will be able to field different fighters, weapons and tactics. Be it at short, medium or long distances, attacking the radar, or the whole systems at once, in single type or combo attack.
> 
> *SEAD weapons:*
> 
> AASM (possibly SPICE) PGMs
> Kh 31P anti radiation missiles
> Scalp cruise missiles
> (possibly JSOW or Pilum stand off weapons)
> 
> Weight classes, from 125 to 1200Kg
> Range from 55 to 290Km



Don't forget the Harpys and Harops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

surya kiran said:


> Don't forget the Harpys and Harops.



Of course, but they are not used from IAF fighters and I only showed the strike capability of them and similarly one could use the Apaches for SEAD roles as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trishula

NEW DELHI: The US is now all set to bag yet another mega Indian defence deal, with the iconic Boeing-manufactured Chinook heavy-lift helicopters emerging as the cheaper option than its strong contender the Russian Mi-26 choppers. 

Defence ministry sources said the commercial bid for the twin-rotor Chinook, which has seen recent action in Iraq and Afghanistan, has emerged as the "L-1 (lowest bidder)" in comparison to the Mi-26 after both the huge helicopters passed the extensive technical field trials conducted by Indian Air Force (IAF). 

"The present contract is for 15 such multi-mission helicopters. The Chinook bid was lower both in terms of initial direct acquisition cost as well as life cycle cost. The contract negotiation committee will now finalize the deal for the Chinook," said a source. 

Known for their powerful contra-rotating tandem rotors, Chinooks are being operated by around 20 countries for heavy-lift assault, troop movement, logistics support, aerial battlefield recovery and special operations. Capable of being refuelled mid-air for extended range, a Chinook can carry 55 combat-ready troops or over 11,100 kg of logistical supplies or weight. 

This is the second time that American helicopters have outclassed &#8212; both technically and commercially &#8212; their Russian counterparts in recent months. As reported earlier, India is getting ready to order 22 heavy-duty Apache attack helicopters for around $1.4 billion. 

Boeing's AH-64D Apache Longbow met all ASQRs (air staff qualitative requirements) but its contender the Russian Mil Moscow Helicopter Plant's Mi-28 Havoc had failed to pass muster during the field trials held by IAF. 

Overall, the Indian armed forces are looking to induct as many as 900 helicopters in the coming decade, including 440 light-utility and observation, naval multi-role (90), light combat (65), heavy-duty attack (22), medium-lift (139) and heavy-lift (15), among others. Several of these procurement and production projects are meandering through the long-winding acquisition process. 

The US is increasingly bagging deals in the lucrative Indian defence market, having already notched up military sales worth over $8 billion in the last few years. These include the $4.1 billion contract for 10 C-17 Globemaster-III strategic airlift aircraft, $2.1 billion for eight P-8I maritime patrol aircraft and $962 million for six C-130J "Super Hercules" planes. Negotiations are being finalized for acquiring six more C-130J as well as four more P-8I aircraft. 

There was a lot of heartburn in the US after its F-16 and F/A-18 fighters lost out to the French Rafale in the almost $20 billion MMRCA (medium multi-role combat aircraft) project to supply 126 jets to IAF, which is in the final commercial negotiations stage. 



Guys it looks like we are going to get Chinooks  they are the lowest bidder


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Trishula said:


> NEW DELHI:
> 
> Guys it looks like we are going to get Chinooks  they are the lowest bidder




The Chinooks also happen to be the most appropriate choice. 
Now we have to just wait for the Fennecs to make the cut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Capt.Popeye said:


> The Chinooks also happen to be the most appropriate choice.
> Now we have to just wait for the Fennecs to make the cut.



however i have a feeling the Ka-226T could win that deal.


----------



## sancho

Was the A330 MRTT selected?



> *Airbus Wins India&#8217;s Tanker Rebid*
> 
> Airbus has been selected as the preferred vendor over Russia&#8217;s Ilyushin to supply six aerial tankers for the Indian Air Force in a $1 billion tender, *according to Indian Defence Ministry officials*.
> 
> After the commercial bids were opened earlier this month, the base price of the Russian Il-78 tanker was quoted as lower than that of the A330, but when factoring in maintenance and fuel costs, the Airbus was the better value, said a Defence Ministry official. *The official refused to provide the exact quotes of the bids, and said the Russian government-owned company had not yet been officially informed about the decision*...



Airbus Wins India&#8217;s Tanker Rebid | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## arp2041

^^^ there was no doubt about that, but we have to wait till official confirmation.


----------



## arp2041

*Paralysed trainee pilot appeals to IAF for grant of commission, Air chief steps in to Help*


A 19-year-old cadet, who became paralysed below waist before completing his training to become a fighter pilot, has appealed to the IAF for grant of a commission as he is capable of performing a desk job.

Moved by the zeal of the youngster, IAF Chief Air Chief Marshal N A K Browne today met Defence Minister A K Antony to discuss if the government could make an exception to help the cadet fulfil his desire, sources said here.

The IAF at the highest level is in favour of making an exception in the cadet&#8217;s case as he is still capable of working in a non-operational branch of the force, they said.

The cadet had recently filed the plea with the IAF expressing his wish, they said.

He was paralysed after suffering injuries while ejecting from a trainer aircraft while carrying out a practice sortie.

Cadets in the lower medical category are not granted commission into the armed forces and they have to leave their training midway because of their medical condition.

The Air Force has taken several steps to ensure that its trainee pilots do not suffer grievous injuries and has acquired new aircraft including Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers from the UK and Pilatus Basic Jet Trainers from Switzerland.


Paralysed trainee pilot appeals to IAF for grant of commission, Air chief steps in to Help | idrw.org


----------



## Capt.Popeye

gessler said:


> however i have a feeling the Ka-226T could win that deal.



Then shall we place some bets on our favorite contendors?


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> *Paralysed trainee pilot appeals to IAF for grant of commission, Air chief steps in to Help*
> 
> 
> A 19-year-old cadet, who became paralysed below waist before completing his training to become a fighter pilot, has appealed to the IAF for grant of a commission as he is capable of performing a desk job.
> 
> Moved by the zeal of the youngster, IAF Chief Air Chief Marshal N A K Browne today met Defence Minister A K Antony to discuss if the government could make an exception to help the cadet fulfil his desire, sources said here.
> 
> The IAF at the highest level is in favour of making an exception in the cadet&#8217;s case as he is still capable of working in a non-operational branch of the force, they said.
> 
> The cadet had recently filed the plea with the IAF expressing his wish, they said.
> 
> He was paralysed after suffering injuries while ejecting from a trainer aircraft while carrying out a practice sortie.
> 
> Cadets in the lower medical category are not granted commission into the armed forces and they have to leave their training midway because of their medical condition.
> 
> The Air Force has taken several steps to ensure that its trainee pilots do not suffer grievous injuries and has acquired new aircraft including Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers from the UK and Pilatus Basic Jet Trainers from Switzerland.
> 
> 
> Paralysed trainee pilot appeals to IAF for grant of commission, Air chief steps in to Help | idrw.org


This is very sad but as harsh as it may sound I don't think it is right for the IAF to make an example. There are strict requrements all candidates must meet in order to get a commision and unfortunatly for him this candidate does not meet the requirements. The rules shouldn't be bent for one guy, if you go down this route where do you draw the line? There must be tens of thousands of others who have not met the high critieria and have been refused commissions- how do you square this exception with them?

Yes of course this incident is unique given how the injury happened but what should happen is he receives compensation where applicable ( I don't know if the IAF is culpable for this incident) but entry into the IAF is not something that should happen. 

But, hey, this is just my opinion.


----------



## WHITESMOKE

Abingdonboy said:


> This is very sad but as harsh as it may sound I don't think it is right for the IAF to make an example. There are strict requrements all candidates must meet in order to get a commision and unfortunatly for him this candidate does not meet the requirements. The rules shouldn't be bent for one guy, if you go down this route where do you draw the line? There must be tens of thousands of others who have not met the high critieria and have been refused commissions- how do you square this exception with them?
> 
> Yes of course this incident is unique given how the injury happened but what should happen is he receives compensation where applicable ( I don't know if the IAF is culpable for this incident) but entry into the IAF is not something that should happen.
> 
> But, hey, this is just my opinion.



Show some heart man.. the guy got injured while on training..not at home...further he is not asking for a pilot job instead some other job. Its no secret that if you know "someone" at good rank in the forces you can easily get low level job..may be promotions also.. so why not this guy ? By the way i am pretty much sure he got injured because either he was flying some stone age trainer or ejection seat was not upto standard. Hope soon they replace all trainers with AJT and Piltus etc.


----------



## Abingdonboy

WHITESMOKE said:


> Show some heart man.. the guy got injured while on training..not at home...further he is not asking for a pilot job instead some other job. Its no secret that if you know "someone" at good rank in the forces you can easily get low level job..may be promotions also.. so why not this guy ? By the way i am pretty much sure he got injured because either he was flying some stone age trainer or ejection seat was not upto standard. Hope soon they replace all trainers with AJT and Piltus etc.


Mate I know it may sound heartless but this case is pretty clear cut. He simply isn't able to meet the minium entry requirements for a commiosn in the IAF. It is a pretty slippery slope if you start making exceptions here and there.There are restrictions for a reason-just like if he was colour blind or had a pre-exisiting heart condtion he wouldn't be allowed to enter into the IAF to begin with.Granted due to the circumstances surrounding his injury the situation is a little more complicated but that doesn't mean he should be given a job for life. I'm sure he was given adequete compensation from the IAF. And no ejection is planned or ideal-there is always a risk, many have died ejecting even in brand new a/c, there is always a risk and this guy knew what he was getting into when he joined. The armed forces are not a rehabilitation unit, they are a fighting force and if he doesn't make the cut then he doesn't make the cut.


Don't get me wrong I truly feel for this unfortunate guy-his dreams are in tatters, it is completely heart-breaking but the rules are the rules.



Like I said this is only my honest opinion.

But I whole-heartily wish him all the best for the future-he has been dealt harsh cards.


----------



## arp2041

Fifth Generation Fighters and the IAF » Indian Defence Review


----------



## kurup

Indian Air Force Asked To Complete Probes Into Crashes

Defence Minister AK Antony has asked the top brass of Indian Air Force to complete all pending Court of Inquiry proceedings into air accidents as early as possible and take appropriate remedial measures so that the possibility of future accidents are minimized.

Addressing a meeting of the Parliamentary Consultative Committee attached to his Ministry here, Antony said: "Even one accident is a matter of serious concern."

He said a joint committee comprising representatives of the Defence Ministry, Indian Air Force, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Defence Research and Development Organisation and Aeronautical Quality Assurance Directorate General has been constituted to monitor the implementation of the recommendations of the Court of Inquiry specially for Category-I aircraft accidents.

Category-I accidents are those in which the aircraft is destroyed or damaged beyond economical repair, or is missing or the cost of repair, excluding damage to aero-engines exceeds 50 per cent of the total cost, an official said.

Antony said a one-time inspection of all helicopter detachments was carried out in view of the fact that an unusually high number of accidents and incidents on helicopters occur, when they are operating away from their parent base.

"These inspections resulted in highlighting several shortcomings. Action is being taken on these shortcomings on a priority basis," Antony said.

Another area of focus, he said, is the training standards of young fighter aircrew. 

The deficiencies in training are rectified by a review of training patterns, enhancement of availability of training aircraft and strengthening of training procedures. The basic flying training task was shifted from HPT-32 to Kiran aircraft.

To make up for the deficiencies of training resources, the availability of Kiran aircraft is being enhanced to strengthen the foundation training of ab-initio pilots. 

Maximum availability of simulators is ensured during training. Procurement of 75 Basic Trainer Aircraft has been fast-tracked and the first training course on the new Pilatus trainer aircraft will commence in July 2013.

Antony said plans to phase out equipment approaching redundancy are also in place and certain critical procurement have been fast-tracked. Non-upgraded MiG-27 and MiG-21 are being phased out progressively by March 2016 and March 2018 respectively, he added.

Cutting across party lines, the Members of Parliament complimented Indian Air Force for progressively bringing down Category-I accident rates over the past thirty years. However, they cautioned IAF not to sit on laurels and take further measures in air safety to match the global standards.

Responding to a query on the shortage of spare parts for the aging aircraft fleet of Indian Air Force, Antony said earlier the acquisition of aircraft and replenishment of spare parts used to be dealt with by separate contracts.

"In the new contracts, we are taking corrective measures and product support is built into the process of acquisition of new aircraft," he said.

The Members of Parliament also urged the government to accelerate the process of modernisation of airports and air fields in various parts of the country because such a measure will not only improve air safety but will also spur economic growth of the regions.

The Members of Parliament who attended the meeting included Naveen Jindal, Suresh Kalmadi, Harshvardhan, Kailkesh N. Singh Deo, Lalit Mohan Suklabaidya, Gopal Singh Shekhawat, Ram Chandra Khuntia, Veer Singh, HK Dua and Piyush Goyal. 

The newly inducted Minister of State for Defence Jitendra Singh, Defence Secretary Shashikant Sharma, Secretary Defence Production RK Mathur, DRDO chief VK Saraswat, Secretary Ex-Servicemen Welfare Vijay Chibber, Vice Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal DC Kumria and other officials of the Ministry of Defence and Indian Air Force also attended the meeting.

Kumaria, who briefed the committee on the steps being taken to improve the safety record of the Indian Air Force, said 63 Category-I air crashes, in which planes were damaged beyond economic repair, had taken place in the last five years. Most of these crashes involved fighters.

Indian Air Force Asked To Complete Probes Into Crashes


----------



## kurup

AN-32 courier service to Kargil to start from Nov 26:Minister for Transport

Indian Air Force will commence AN-32 courier service to Kargil from November 26 and it will remain operational during the winter season after closure of the Srinagar-Kargil-Leh National Highway.

&#8220;IAF will start operation of AN-32 courier service to Kargil from November 26 and remain operational during the winter season after closure of the surface link &#8211; Srinagar- Kargil-Leh National Highway,&#8221; the Minister for Transport, Qamar Ali Akhoon said while chairing a high level meeting of the officers today.

The meeting was informed that AN-32 courier service would operate from Srinagar to Kargil and back thrice in a week on every Monday, Wednesday and Thursday, whereas it will be operated from Jammu to Kargil and back on every Tuesday.

The meeting appreciated the commendable job of the IAF for providing air link service to the far-flung areas of the state from the capital cities during the winter season.

&#8220;The IAF is not only doing a yeoman&#8217;s job in providing air services to the people, but it also provides every assistance along with Army and other security forces at the time of any eventuality in the snow-bound border areas of the state,&#8221; the meeting observed.

It was decided in the meeting that in case of cancellation of any sortie due to bad weather, it will be operated on next day and if the sorties are cancelled for a long time, backlog passengers would be airlifted to Leh where from they will travel to their respective destinations.

The Deputy Commissioners were asked to nominate Liason Officers at Jammu, Srinagar and Kargil, who could be contacted for booking of tickets and other related matters.

The meeting was informed that facilities during stay in Srinagar and Jammu, including additional security personnel and transportation to airport, would be provided by the local administration.

The minister asked the concerned departments to maintain close coordination for smooth operation of the much needed service to the border district during the harsh winter season.

AN-32 courier service to Kargil to start from Nov 26:Minister for Transport | idrw.org


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

*Rafale Deal In 3-4 Months, Says Indian Envoy In Paris*


A deal with Dassault Aviation for 126 Rafale fighters is on course, with India's Ambassador to France telling journalists he expects to see the deal concluded in three-four months -- pretty much in line with what the Indian Air Force projects. Wire agency reports quote Ambassador Rakesh Sood as saying that negotiations between Dassault and the Indian MoD's contract negotiation committee (CNC) had moved "slower than expected", but that he was looking at a three-four month timeframe for the deal to be concluded.

Livefist: Rafale Deal In 3-4 Months, Says Indian Envoy In Paris


----------



## arp2041

10% share in HAL to be divested (to raise at least Rs 2,500 crore).

Just heard on news


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> 10% share in HAL to be divested (to raise at least Rs 2,500 crore).
> 
> Just heard on news



Posted by Spark

Govt to sell 10% stake in HAL


----------



## arp2041

Air chief interview:

'Our ground-based air defence systems constitute a critical component of our overall operational plans' - SP's Aviation


----------



## arp2041

*Indian Air Force looking to upgrade Sukhoi combat jet fleets*

_Talks are under with Russia for the upgrading of Su-30s, which would begin as early as 2015._

India is in talks with Russia to upgrade its fleet of Sukhoi Su-30s with a new radar and avionics to make the fighters more lethal than what they already are, IANS said, citing an unnamed official in the Indian Air Force (IAF). The upgrades are likely to begin in 2015.

The point of contention between the negotiators is the issue of India getting full access to all software and equipment design of the new systems that will be integrated on the upgraded planes, the agency cited a senior IAF officer as saying.

The Su-30s are among the most advanced fighter aircraft that the IAF has and is the frontline plane for all forms of airborne warfare, IANS said. &#8220;The modified Sukhoi will be an entirely new plane in terms of radar and avionics,&#8221; the agency quoted the officer as saying. &#8220;We are currently holding a dialogue with Russia for full access to software and design of equipment to be integrated to the aircraft.&#8221;

India plans to raise its eighth squadron of the Su-30 MKI planes in December this year. The squadron will be based in Sirsa in the state of Haryana, close to the Pakistan border. This will be the third Su-30 squadron of the IAF to be deployed close to the Pakistan border in 14 months, after Jodhpur in Rajasthan in October 2011 and Halwara in Punjab.

The Su-30 Family

The Su-30 is an entire family of aircraft and the most famous Russian-made (not to be confused with Soviet-made) fighter plane outside of Russia. It was developed in the Soviet Union on the basis of the Su-27UB combat trainer aircraft as a command plane for Air Defence air regiments flying ordinary Su-27 interceptor aircraft.

In 1993, its export version, the Su-30K, was developed, sparking record demand and the sale of several hundred planes.

The family is further subdivided into two parts: the &#8220;Chinese&#8221; Su-30MKK/MK2, which were produced in Komsomolsk-on-Amur and exported to Venezuela, Indonesia, Uganda, Vietnam, and of course China; and the &#8220;Indian&#8221; Su-30MKI, manufactured in Irkutsk and purchased by India, Algeria and Malaysia.

As a basic platform for the multirole heavy fighter aircraft, the Su-30MKI is remarkable primarily for its universality. It boasts a so-called &#8220;open architecture&#8221;, making it relatively easy to add new systems in the basic electronic equipment and to use advanced guided weapons (supplied by different manufacturers).

The Su-30MKI sports a Russian radar and optic locator, French navigation and heads-up display systems, Israeli EW and weapon-guidance systems, and Indian computers.

Indian Air Force looking to upgrade Sukhoi combat jet fleets | Russia & India Report


----------



## sudhir007

*http://www.nal.res.in/pdf/ch1dir.pdf*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

SP's Aviation November 2012 e-Magazine - SP's Aviation

Highly recommended

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Ex-IAF chief Tipnis blames Nehru for 1962 defeat - Indian Express*


A former IAF chief, Air Chief Marshal (retd) A Y Tipnis, blamed former Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru for India&#8217;s defeat in the 1962 war with China, amid a continuing debate on why air power was not used during the conflict.

Speaking at a seminar &#8216;India and China: After five decades of 1962 war&#8217; here, Tipnis also alleged that Nehru had made national security interests secondary to his &#8220;ambition&#8221; to become a world leader. &#8220;It was more or less universally accepted, perhaps grudgingly and not openly in some Indian quarters, that to serve the dubious purpose of political survival that Pandit Nehru had &#8212; with his grandiose vision of a conflict free non-alligned world &#8212; he surrendered vital national security interests to the ambition of being a world leader.&#8221;

The remarks on Monday came against the backdrop of recent comments by the current Indian Air Force chief, Air Chief Marshal N A K Browne, that the outcome of the 1962 war would have been different had the IAF been used in an offensive role.

Asked about his remarks, Tipnis on Tuesday said Nehru was the &#8220;major contributor&#8221; to India&#8217;s debacle. Tipnis, 72, who had a three-year tenure as IAF chief from December 31, 1998, was commissioned as a fighter pilot in 1960, two years before the hostilities broke out between India and China.

Tipnis said he had also seen an Army chief in those days being &#8220;ticked-off&#8221; like a school-boy by Prime Minister Nehru for his alleged petulance. The issue of IAF not being used in the 1962 hostilities is still debated by military historians and experts and there is no clarity as to why the Air Force was not used. Browne had said the IAF was not allowed to be on an offensive and was confined only to provide support to the Army. &#8220;These are open and glaring lessons we should have imbibed,&#8221; he added.

For the first time in last 50 years, India celebrated the anniversary of the 1962 war with China on October 20. Defence Minister A K Antony, along with the three Services&#8217; Chiefs, laid wreaths at the Amar Jawan Jyoti to pay tribute to the martyrs of the war.

*http://www.business-standard.com/generalnews/news/iaf-to-celebrate-80th-anniversaryair-shownovember-25/81545/*


As part of commemorating the 80th anniversary of the Indian Air Force (IAF), its Headquarters Maintenance Command (HQMC) located at Nagpur has planned an aerial and static display, at Air Force Station Sonegaon on November 25, a release from IAF's public relations officer said here today.

The aim of the display is to enhance public awareness of the potential and lethal capability of the IAF and instill a feeling of "pride and security" in the hearts and minds of the viewers, the release said.

The event would showcase the Air Warriors Drill Team, the Akash Ganga paratroopers and a performance by the Air Force Band, the release said.


The display will last for one and a half hours, from 8.30 am to 10 am and will encompass a static display of transport aircraft and helicopters such as AN 32, Avro, Advance Light Helicopter and Mi-17, the release said.
The flying display would include a fly past by Avro aircraft, remote-controlled aerobatics by aeromodels flown by local aviation enthusiasts and a grand finale by IAF's state-of-the-art Russian origin SU-30 MKI air dominance fighter aircraft.

The display will be attended by school children, invited guests, media, NCC cadets, IAF personnel and their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## selvan33

IAF&#8217;s MIG-21 Bison crashes in Gujarat; no casualties














TOPICS
India Gujarat 
transport accident air and space accident 



A MiG-21 Bison aircraft of the IAF crashed during a routine sortie near the Naliya Airbase in Kutch on Saturday, with the pilot ejecting safely.

The fighter plane crash-landed 30 kilometres from the air base in a open forest area, IAF officials said.

However, there were no casualties in the mishap

Though the pilot received minor injuries, he ejected safely and was admitted to the Bhuj Military Hospital, they said.

The IAF has ordered an inquiry into the crash, officials said.

According to eye witness and range forest officer Atul Dave, there was no fire in the plane when the Bison came down.

On August 30, nine Air Force personnel, including five officers, on board two MI-17 helicopters were killed when the choppers collided mid-air shortly after take off from an air base near Jamnagar city of the district.


http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...s-in-gujarat-no-casualties/article4130100.ece


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

India&#8217;s Air Force Chief Visits Burma | The Irrawaddy Magazine


----------



## RPK

*Woman IAF officer Anandita Das found dead in Jodhpur, police suspect suicide- Rajasthan- IBNLive*


Jodhpur: A woman IAF officer has allegedly committed suicide in Jodhpur. 29-year-old squadron leader Anandita Das was found hanging from a ceiling fan on Wednesday morning. The Indian Air Force has ordered a court of inquiry into the death.
Anandita Das, hailing from Kolkata, was posted at the Jodhpur Air Force Station and living in the officers' quarters with her husband, who is also an IAF officer. "She was found hanging from the ceiling fan in the wee hours today. The body has been shifted to Mahatma Gandhi Hospital for postmortem," police said. She was a ground duty officer.
Defence spokesperson SD Goswami said that a court of inquiry has been ordered in the case. "Police investigation is on and we will extend full cooperation to the police investigation," he added.


----------



## sancho

> *Israel working on low-observable UAV*
> 
> The Israeli military is developing a large, classified unmanned air vehicle (UAV) with features consistent with stealthy aircraft designs, according to a knowledgable source.
> 
> The secret project involves a "fairly large" UAV in development by Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI), the maker of the non-stealthy Heron and Eitan (which is called the Heron TP for export) UAVs, the source says.
> 
> Israel has been openly involved with stealth and minimal-detection programmes. Experts familiar with Israeli industry profess little surprise in a low-observable aircraft capability.
> 
> "There have been rumours about it, and you see Israeli companies have rolled out an array of products across the spectrum," says a former US government official. "You would expect that stealth is something they'd be interested in, particularly in light of the threats they face."...



Israel working on low-observable UAV


A good chance to get them to our Aura UCAV development, speed it up and make it highly capable!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Roar in the Sky With Glory!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

IL 76 'Gajraj' takes off from Thoise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

SpArK said:


> IL 76 'Gajraj' takes off from Thoise



Not Thoise.It's Nellis AFB,NV.This photograph is from Ex Red Flag '08.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

*First Indian Air Force C-17A*


----------



## arp2041

*On The Tarmac: Indian Air Force's First C-17 Globemaster III Heavy-Lift Transport Aircraft*


This Boeing-built Aircraft was spotted recently in the open, indicating that its construction has been completed, paving the way for its maiden test-flight.

The Indian Air Force [IAF] will induct 10 C-17A 'Globemaster', that would eventually replace the vintage Soviet-era Ilyushin Il-76 aircraft it currently flies.






In preparation for its service in the IAF, an initial team of 100 airmen recently underwent training in the U.S. to learn how to carry out maintenance & upkeep of bird.

"During trials in Ladakh, in the oxygen-thin air of that hot summer day, the IL-76 was unable to land even without a payload. The C-17, to the IAF&#8217;s delight, landed and took off with 30 tonnes on board."

Based on how well it serves the IAF, another 6 of these may be inducted as a follow-on, bringing the total number of IAF's C-17 aircrafts to 16. Would be a folly to go back to the Russians for an aircraft for which it does not even have a production line - the existing factory found itself sitting in Uzbekistan, following the collapse of U.S.S.R. Any hypothetical Indian order will, therefore, inevitably include the cost of setting up the proposed production line Russia. It goes without saying that any new production line will encounter the inevitable kinks & bottle-necks faced in he initial operation of all new lines, that are only resolved with the time & maturity of the line, leading to delays in delivery, something the IAF can ill-afford.

On The Tarmac: Indian Air Force's First C-17 Globemaster III Heavy-Lift Transport Aircraft - AA Me, IN


----------



## jiki

*Dassault Aviation seeks clarity on role of HAL in supply of Rafale fighters to Air Force*

Dassault Aviation seeks clarity on role of HAL in supply of Rafale fighters to Air Force | idrw.org


it's unlikely to be a easy deal now like SU30MKI ......the french are frm the beging not so much intrested in TOT and relunctant to 50% offset clause and now Realince would start some armtwisting game,,,,,,,, it is now smells a little messy business in future. It seems like Dassault dont wana involve HAL much enough and get into profit frm its indian subsidiary and jv with Realince . We can only wait to watch whether we would be able to take out much of it like SU30MKI 

OHH GOD i m pryng u plz dont make a crap of this deal


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zaxcolix

SpArK said:


>



BEAUTIFUL


----------



## kurup

^^^ Is that an Indian MKI ???


----------



## arp2041

*HEY GUYS CHECK OUT THIS*

*Some LCH Bling To Pimp Your iPhone [Oddities]*

*For all Indian Mil-Tech nuts possessing the fruit company phone, or any phone for that matter, actually.*

Spotted this on e-Bay. All you need is a 3.5 mm audio jack, pretty much standard among handsets today, into which you insert this accessory, sporting a photo of India's under-development Light Combat Helicopter [LCH].







The official LCA Tejas website also has a merchandise section, selling paraphernalia printed with the picture of the aircraft.

Indian Air Force Dhruv ALH Attack Helicopter War A Smartphone iPhone C SKU#34609 | eBay

Tejas - Merchandise

Some LCH Bling To Pimp Your iPhone [Oddities] - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

octopus said:


> ^^^ Is that an Indian MKI ???



I don't think so mate.


----------



## The A-5

octopus said:


> ^^^ Is that an Indian MKI ???



Its the Malaysian Su-30MKM.


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

Indian Air Force & Indian Navy aircraft skins for GTA: San Andreas.

Indian Military Aircrafts For Me And My Posse [Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas] - AA Me, IN

Refraining from posting text here. Blogger takes an unnecessary snipe at pakistanis, IMHO.


----------



## Abyyy

221 cadets, including 31 women, graduated out of Air Force Academy (AFA), Dundigal, on Saturday and joined Indian Air Force as Commissioned Officers.Wish them great careers ahead!Godspeed!

Looks Ugly to be frank!

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/priya/Desktop/af.jpg


----------



## arp2041

Use Of Composites In India&#39;s Aircraft Programs - SARAS & LCA Tejas - AA Me, IN


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The A-5

Abyyy said:


> 221 cadets, including 31 women, graduated out of Air Force Academy (AFA), Dundigal, on Saturday and joined Indian Air Force as Commissioned Officers.Wish them great careers ahead!Godspeed!
> 
> Looks Ugly to be frank!
> 
> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/priya/Desktop/af.jpg



You need to upload the image to a image-hosting website like *imageshack.us* and post
the given forum link here to display the image.


----------



## turkish

Abyyy said:


> 221 cadets, including 31 women, graduated out of Air Force Academy (AFA), Dundigal, on Saturday and joined Indian Air Force as Commissioned Officers.Wish them great careers ahead!Godspeed!
> 
> Looks Ugly to be frank!
> 
> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/priya/Desktop/af.jpg



Who is Priya dude??


----------



## sudhir007

MKI Bar radar goes for maintenance


----------



## The A-5

sudhir007 said:


> MKI Bar radar goes for maintenance



This is a Phazotron N010 Zhuk radar. And the jet is a MiG-29, not Su-30MKI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Presidential standards presented to 25 & 33 Squadrons of IAF


----------



## li0nheart

arp2041 said:


> IS THIS DOCUMENTARY BASED ON HYPOTHETICAL COMBAT SCENARIO B/W IAF & USAF???
> 
> 
> DOCUMENTARY TALKS ABOUT HYPOTHETICAL FUTURE SCENARIO OF 2016, IN WHICH 4 F-22 ARE FIRST AGAINST 14 MIG-29 & THAN THEY ARE AGAINST 24 SU-30MKI + DASSAULT RAFALES



already posted, discussed, and discarded as scrap.


----------



## roach

Abyyy said:


> 221 cadets, including 31 women, graduated out of Air Force Academy (AFA), Dundigal, on Saturday and joined Indian Air Force as Commissioned Officers.Wish them great careers ahead!Godspeed!
> 
> Looks Ugly to be frank!
> 
> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/priya/Desktop/af.jpg



Hmmm. I think your Momma is WAY uglier though.


----------



## Abyyy

I think your mommy is more uglier , probably she should kill you and your family for giving birth to you.

That was two different stories combined and mistakenly posted , Sorry , I am not very familiar how to post a Image.


----------



## arp2041

*Russian Helicopters delivers latest consignment of Mi-17B-5s to India*






Russian Helicopters has delivered another consignment of Mi-17B-5 helicopters to India as part of a contract signed by Rosoboronexport and India&#8217;s Ministry of Defence in 2008. The helicopters were built by Kazan Helicopter Plant, a Russian Helicopters company. The final delivery under the contract is scheduled for 2013.

The Mi-8/17 series of helicopters is one of the symbols of Russia&#8217;s aviation industry. The latest models combine advanced technologies with the years of operational experience accumulated by their predecessors. These advanced helicopters, the best in their class, are equipped with the latest navigational and onboard systems, and maintain the high levels of reliability, simplicity and ease of operation that generations of operators have come to expect. They can fly a wide range of missions in conditions ranging from tropical and maritime climates to high-altitude and desert environments.

The Mi-17B-5 has been built to the requirements of the Indian Ministry of Defence. It is one of the most advanced helicopters on the global marketplace, as well as in the Indian Armed Forces.

The helicopters are equipped with new VK-2500 engines that have an electronic control system and deliver enhanced power performance, which is particularly important in hot climates and at high altitudes. Should one engine fail, the reserve power provided by the second engine ensures safe operation through to landing. The on-board systems allow the helicopter to operate day and night in all weather conditions. A new navigation system has been developed for this version of the Mi-17B-5 that shows all of the piloting and navigation information on four multifunctional display screens, significantly reducing the crew&#8217;s workload.

The medium multi-role Mi-17 is the export version of the Mi-8. Their versatility and high performance have made these helicopters some of the most popular Russian-built helicopters around the world. More than 12,000 Mi-8/17s are in operation in more than 110 countries.

Russian Helicopters delivers latest consignment of Mi-17B-5s to India | idrw.org


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## sancho



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Heroes don't ride super bikes....
They Ride Super Jets.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DARIUS

*A hero's tale: Paralysed Manipuri cadet R. K. Herojit to rejoin Indian Air Force's accounts branch as a special case
*






When the ill-fated Kiran trainer jet crashed into a field last August, dreams of a promising flight cadet to become a fighter pilot also came crashing down.

The accident that left flight cadet R.K. Herojit Singh confined to a wheelchair has, however, not been able to dent his spirit.

"I am better equipped to face all the hardships than ever before. I am not going to give up easily. I will once again prove myself in some other way," the flight cadet told Mail Today after the government, in a rare gesture, allowed him to be commissioned into the Indian Air Force (IAF) as an accounts officer.

The comeback

Herojit, who was paralysed waist down due to spinal cord injuries in the accident, is prepared to go back to air force academy in Dundigal from January 7 and begin his six-month training for the accounts branch.

He may have fallen behind his batch mates, who are now undergoing training on Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers to eventually fly state-of-the art Sukhois, but he's not disheartened.

"This is a part of life. It has made me stronger. I think I am better placed than anyone else to face any situation," he said.

His confidence is not without a reason. Herojit was one of the best cadets in his batch and had even earned the tag of the 'most accomplished cadet' during his training.

"By God's grace and efforts of my trainers, I was an above-average cadet," said Manipur's Herojit, who excelled in sports and got a blazer in swimming.

It is his strong credentials- his accomplishments first in the National Defence Academy and later in the air force academy - that made the IAF pitch for his commissioning with the government.Air chief NAK Browne made a special request to defence minister A.K. Antony for Herojit, which was accepted promptly.

The government has set a precedent by allowing him to get commissioned despite severe injuries. "I am very happy. I will become a precedent. It all happened very fast and in a smooth manner. My parents are also very happy," Herojit said.

August 22, 2011, the day that changed his life forever, is clearly etched in his memory.

He was returning to Hakimpet airbase around 5.10 pm after completing his flight profile in a designated sector. He had sighted the runway and was descending when an emergency in his cockpit forced him to eject.

Risky jets

It all happened in seconds, he said. "My parachute opened sweetly, I was descending sweetly," he said, adding, "I was conscious and landed clear of any obstacles."

Ejection is a necessary yet difficult option for pilots to escape from a crashing aircraft, as more often than not the force with which they get flung out of the cockpit injures their spine. The same happened in Herojit's case as well.

By its very nature, military aviation is risky and this dangerous journey begins at the training level. IAF gives basic flying lessons to flight cadets on Kiran jets, which ideally should be handled only after learning elementary skills on a more basic aircraft.

Kiran jets itself are not only short in numbers but also on extended life. Herojit has a message for other cadets: "It is only hard work that matters. A spinal cord injury might be a big concern for a common person but it also teaches a lot."

A hero's tale: Paralysed Manipuri cadet R. K. Herojit to rejoin Indian Air Force's accounts branch as a special case : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## arp2041

*Kaveri Engine: Drowning in Failure, GTRE Desperately Clutches at Straws?*

Initially sanctioned in 1989 as LCA power plant, the Kaveri is still undergoing flight certification 23 years later, with a thrust that is woefully short of LCA requirements.

The engine has been dropped as prospective power plant for the LCA because of it's thrust deficit, but GTRE is keen to push ahead with the development of the engine in order to... justify its existence!

After the initial de-linking of the Kaveri from the LCA, a desperate GTRE proposed the Kaveri as power plant for ships, even railway engines.

Chastised by the CAG for wasting government funds on the Kaveri, MOD has decided to continue development of the engine as a technology demonstrator engine for the LCA, still hopeful of retrieving some of the investments in the project.

Luckily for GTRE, the Kaveri project has been dropped a lifeline by DRDO's near quixotic ambitions and a questionable international regime - the MTCR - which prohibits sale to another country of technology that maybe used in a missile or unmanned vehicle exceeding 300 km in range.

Yet to successfully implement the LCA project, the DRDO has embarked on the development of a UCAV matching the capabilities of the X-47B and nEuron. The Indian analog is called Unmanned Strike Air Vehicle (USAV).

The MTCR precludes the import of a powerplant for the USAV, so GTRE has proposed a dry thrust only variant of the Kaveri on the USAV.

In a statement to Parliament on December 10, 2012, Defense Minister AK Antony confirmed that a Kaveri variant would be used to power the USAV, which incidentally was also the first time the GOI acknowledged the existence of the USAV.

On December 25, 2012, Business Standard reported that the decision to use the Kaveri as the USAV power plant was prompted by the engine's relatively good performance when operating without reheat during its flight testing.

During testing at the Gramov Flight Test Center, the Kaveri had demonstrated a dry thrust of 49.2 KN against a designed 51KN. With reheat the thrust deficit was substantial; 70.4 KN against the designed 81 KN.

UCAVs use unreheated engines in order to minimize their heat and noise signatures. Also, the thrust requirement for the USAV is more modest.

"Since the USAV will weigh less than 10 tonnes, the Kaveri's 50 KN will suffice. And, with the afterburner removed, we would significantly reduce the weight of the Kaveri," a top DRDO scientist told the Business Standard.

The DRDO plans to tweak the Kaveri to remove shortcomings noticed during its flight testing, ground test the engine at GTRE, send it back to Russia for flight testing and certification, and then fit it on a LCA (PV1) for more flight testing.

"After extensive ground testing at GTRE, the Kaveri will go back to Russia for flight-testing to ascertain that all the problems have been solved. This is essential for airworthiness certification. Finally, we will test the Kaveri in the single-engine Tejas fighter," said Dr CP Ramnarayanan, Director, GTRE.

GTRE has sought a sanction of Rs 595 crore from MoD for developing the "dry thrust only" versions of the Kaveri engines. The money will be utilized to build two prototypes at a cost of Rs 50 crore each and send them to Russia for flight testing, which cost Rs 80 crore back in 2010-11 and is likely to cost even more now.

"We will take 48 months from the date we get clearance from the government, for completing 50 hours of testing the Kaveri on the Tejas LCA. During the last 12 months, we will actually fly the Tejas with the Kaveri," added Ramnarayanan.

Stealthy UCAV with an Unstealthy Engine?

There is one big problem with using Kaveri dry to power the USAV - the engine is not designed for a low RCS aircraft. USAV, it is claimed, will be a stealthy UCAV. Typically, stealth aircraft powerplants use shaped intakes to prevent enemy radar from reflecting off their compressor blades. Also, the engines are designed to operate with shaped exhausts to reduce stern radar and heat signature The design changes for a stealthy engine are not trivial. Three years after it started test flying the T-50, it's fifth generation fighter, Russia has yet to fit a stealthy powerplant on it. GTRE inspires little confidence with its ability to incorporate these engines without killing the engine.

Kaveri as LCA Mk 2 / AMCA Power Plant?

GTRE has held talks with SNECMA of France to co-develop and co-produce a 90 kN thrust class upgraded Kaveri engine.

The proposed engine will be based on Snecma's 'Eco' engine core and serve as the power plant for LCA Mk II and AMCA.

It is claimed that the SNECMA variant of the Kaveri, referred to as K-10, will match the performance of the F414 and EJ2000 throughout the flight envelope of Tejas.

So far the K-10 project has made no progress, one reason being SNECMA's own skepticism about GTRE's ability to absorb the 'Eco' engine technology.

Kaveri Engine: Drowning in Failure, GTRE Desperately Clutches at Straws?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indushek

cloud_9 said:


>



This shows how bad we are doing on training and combat helicopters front.


----------



## arp2041

*INFO ON KAVERI ENGINE:*

*Introduction*

Indigenous development of Kaveri Engine to power the Tejas aircraft was sanctioned on March 30, 1989 at a cost of Rs.382.81 Cr with a PDC of December 31, 1996. The cost of the project was revised to Rs.2839.00 Cr with PDC of December 2009. Further continuation of Kaveri project beyond the PDC has been approved by the Government within the sanctioned cost and scope.

So far, Rs.1996 Crore has been utilized in this project.

The engine remains under development but has been dropped as a prospective power plant for the LCA. It is now being developed as a technology demonstrator engine for the LCA. A dry thrust only variant of the Kaveri maybe used to power the Indian Unmanned Strike Air Vehicle (USAV). Also, more into the future, the Kaveri could be developed as the K-10 with the help of SNECMA to power the Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA).

*History*

Indigenous development of Kaveri Engine by the Gas Turbine Research Establishment(GTRE) to power the Tejas aircraft was sanctioned on March 30, 1989 at a cost of Rs 382.81 crore with a PDC of December 31, 1996. 

Later, the GTRE secured an extension till March 2000, but once again failed to meet the revised deadline and was given time till December 2004.

The 2004 deadline was extended to December 2009 but GTRE failed to complete the project and opted for a JV with a foreign firm.

The engine remains under development and has been dropped as a prospective power plant for the LCA. It is now being considered for use on the Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA).

The Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) in its 2010-11 report said that Rs 1,892 crores had been spent over two decades on the project, but the country ended up buying General Electric (GE) engines at a cost of Rs 883 crore to power the LCAs.

The project had overshot its budget by 642 per cent without any perceptible results.

The project underwent five revisions of cost, and saw a 1,013 per cent rise in its foreign exchange element since inception.

The CAG report chided Gas Turbine Research Establishment (GTRE) for having finally opted for a joint venture (JV) with a foreign partner, when the purpose of the Kaveri project was to indigenously develop a high performance jet engine for use on fighters.

Over the years the project has only met two out of the six milestones prescribed even after delaying the project for 12 years, it regrets.

*Current Development Status*

In December 2012, Flight magazine reported that GTRE planned to integrate the Kaveri engine with a Tejas aircraft within the next 9 months, and if the integration proves successful, a Kaveri powered Tejas could fly by the end of 2013.

In December 2012, ADA Chief PS Subramanyam told the Business Standard, "The PV-1 was originally built to support the Kaveri engine. While the engine, in its present form, would not suffice for the Tejas, a Kaveri "dry engine" could be used for one of the futuristic unmanned systems. 

The Kaveri engine is currently undergoing flight certification.

According to a GOI Press Release dated December 10, 2012, 9 prototypes of Kaveri Engine and 4 prototypes of Kabani (Core) Engine have been developed and 2200 hours of test (ground and altitude conditions) has been conducted. 

*The following two major milestones have been achieved:-* 

Successful completion of Official Altitude Testing (OAT); and
Demonstration of First Block of flight of Kaveri Engine in Flying Test Bed (FTB). 
Kaveri Engine was integrated with IL-76 Aircraft at Gromov Flight Research Institute (GFRI), Russia and flight test was successfully carried out upto 12 km maximum altitude and maximum forward speed of 0.7 Mach No. Twenty Seven flights for 57 hours duration have been completed. 

Flight trials for Technology Demonstration of Kaveri Engine with LCA Tejas Mk-I are expected to commence in about 3 years time. 

A DRDO official told the press in August 2011:

"Nine prototypes of Kaveri engine and four prototypes of Kaveri Core (Kabini) engines have been developed with over 2,000 hours of testing...the engine is proven with almost 80 kilonewtons (kN) of thrust now."

*Overweight, Underpowered*


GTRE has already spent Rs 200 crores ($411 million) developing the engine since 1989, but the power plant is still overweight.

As in January 2011, the engine was developing 70-75 KN thrust against the IAF requirement of 93-100 KN.

*Flight Testing Timeline*


A Kaveri engine (K-9) was flight tested for the first time on November 3, 2010.

According to a DRDO press release dated November 4:

"The indigenously designed and developed Kaveri Engine was successfully flight tested by DRDO yesterday during the Flying Test Bed (FTB) Trials at Gromov Flight Research Institute (GFRI), Moscow, Russia. The engine was tested from take-off to landing and flew for a period of over one hour up to at an altitude of 6000m at a speed of 0.6 mach in its maiden flight. The engine control, engine performance and engine health during the flight were found to be excellent. With this test, Kaveri Engine has completed a major milestone of the development program. During the coming months further 50-60 test flights will be carried out to mature the engine in terms of reliability, safety and airworthiness. These trials would pave the way for further flight trials of Kaveri Engine with a fighter aircraft.

An existing IL-76 aircraft was modified as a Flying Test Bed for this trial, with Kaveri engine replacing one of the four engines of the aircraft. The modifications included instrumentation required for trials as well as integration of mechanical, electrical and fuel system. The engine was controlled by the pilot from the cockpit. A number of taxi trials were carried out with Kaveri Engine integrated with the aircraft, before this maiden flight. The engine data was recorded in the aircraft as well as transmitted to ground station by telemetry." 

A team of 20 scientists from Gas Turbine Research Establishment, DRDO, have been working along with GFRI for these trials. Dr Prahlada, Chief Controller, R&D (Aeronautics & Services Interaction) briefed the Media about the significance of the first flight. 

During the coming months, 50-60 test flights will be carried out to mature the engine in terms of reliability, safety and airworthiness.

These trials will pave the way for further flight trials of Kaveri engine with a fighter aircraft.
First Phase FTB Trials Successfully Completed

On May 2, 2011, DRDO announced that it had completed the first phase of flight testing - using a Flying Test Bed (FTB) Il-76 aircraft at Gromov Flight Research Institute (GFRI) in Russia - was successfully completed, DRDO announced on May 2, 2011.

The engine had logged 11 test sorties and 20 flight hours and had tested to a max altitude of 12 km and a max speed of 0.7 Mach.

The tests involved validating engine performance under different operating conditions of the engine. 
Flight Testing Status on December 21, 2011

As on December 21, 2011:

The Kaveri engine had completed the first block of flight testing on the FTB, logging 27 sorties and 55 flight hours. 

The Kaveri and Kabini engines had been tested for a total of 2050 hours at ground and altitude conditions for various requirements including performance, operability, endurance, environmental, etc.

Flight Testing Status on May 14, 2012

According to a GOI Press Release 

Two important milestones of Kaveri project that had been successfully achieved by May 2012 were: 

Completion of Official Altitude Testing for 73 hrs at Central Institute of Aviation Motors (CIAM), Russia. 

Flying Test Bed (FTB) trials for 55 hrs with IL-76 Aircraft conducted at Gromov Flight Research Institute (GFRI), Russia. 

Endurance testing for about 2100 hrs has been conducted at Gas Turbine Research Establishment (GTRE).

*Technology Demonstrator*

The Kaveri engine developed so far is being looked upon as a technology demonstrator. Following flight certification, it is planned to be tested on a LCA to demonstrate its compatibility with the aircraft, but will not be used on production variants of the aircraft. 

Instead, GTRE will develop a production version of the Kaveri in collaboration with Snecma of France. The production variant of the engine is referred to as Kaveri K-10. It will be a 9 ton class engine.

*Indian Unmanned Strike Air Vehicle (USAV) Power Plant*

In August 2011, a DRDO official told the press that the indigenous Kaveri engine maybe used to power the India USAV currently under development.

According to the official, DRDO has also developed a marine Kaveri engine with 12 MW power output by "designing a free-power turbine to generate shaft power" for propulsion of warships in which the Navy has shown "a lot of interest."

"With Kaveri, we have proven several gas turbine technologies for a variety of applications. Indian Railways is also interested in knowing whether Kaveri can be used for powering trains," said the official. 

In a statement in Parliament on December 10, 2012, Defense Minister AK Antony confirmed that a Kaveri variant could be used to power the Indian Unmanned Strike Air Vehicle (USAV). 

On December 25, 2012, Business Standard reported that the Kaveri engine used that the decision to use the Kaveri as the USAV power plant was prompted by the engine's relatively good performance when operating without reheat. 

During testing at the Gramov Flight Test Center, the Kaveri had demonstrated a dry thrust of 49.2 KN against a designed 51KN. With reheat the thrust deficit was substantial; 70.4 KN against the designed 81 KN.

UCAVs use unreheated engines inorder to minimize their heat and noise signatures. Also, the thrust requirement for the USAV is more modest.

"Since the USAV will weigh less than 10 tonnes, the Kaveris 50 KN will suffice. And, with the afterburner removed, we would significantly reduce the weight of the Kaveri," a top DRDO scientist told the Business Standard.

The DRDO plans to tweak the Kaveri to remove shortcomings noticed during its flight testing, ground test the engine at GTRE, send it back to Russia for flight testing and certification, and then fit it on LCA PV1 for more flight testing.

"After extensive ground testing at GTRE, the Kaveri will go back to Russia for flight-testing to ascertain that all the problems have been solved. This is essential for airworthiness certification. Finally, we will test the Kaveri in the single-engine Tejas fighter," said Dr CP Ramnarayanan, Director, GTRE.

GTRE has sought sanction of Rs 595 crore from MoD for developing the "dry thrust only" versions of the Kaveri engines. The money will be utilized to build two prototypes at a cost of Rs 50 crore each and send them to Russia for flight testing, which cost Rs 80 crore in 2010-11 and is likely to cost even more now.

We will take 48 months from the date we get clearance from the government, for completing 50 hours of testing the Kaveri on the Tejas LCA. During the last 12 months, we will actually fly the Tejas with the Kaveri, added Ramnarayanan.

*Snecma - Kaveri / Kaveri K-10*

In 2009, DRDO offered to co-develop and co-produce 90 kN thrust class upgraded Kaveri engine with M/s Snecma, France, within 48 months from the date of project inception. 

DRDO and M/s Snecma will be jointly responsible for engine design, development, flight trials and certification in Tejas. 

The modified Kaveri engine will match the performance of the F414 and EJ2000 throughout the flight envelope of Tejas. 

Minimum changes are required in the airframe to integrate this engine without affecting the weight and configuration of Tejas.

The proposed engine will be based on Snecma's Eco engine core. 

Snecma, which had earlier indicated that TOT for the core may take 15 years, now believes it can be done in 5 years. It proposes a minimum production run of 250 engines to make the joint venture viable. 

The Indian Air Force is inclined towards a proven engine that is already in production and flight worthy for meeting immediate requirement.

*Snecma M88 ECO*

The M88 ECO is a development of the M88-2 engine which powers the French Rafale. The M88-2 has a thrust of 50 to 75 kN and full authority digital engine control (FADEC) for carefree handling anywhere in its operating envelope.

M88 ECO is a technology demonstrator now under test, designed to reduce the M88-2s cost of ownership and increase its thrust to 9 tons (19,800 lb). 

*Government nod for Snecma - GTRE tie up*

On December 14, 2009, Defense Minister Shri AK Antony, told the Lok Sabha in a written reply that the proposal on the Kaveri-Snecma engine joint venture for LCA Tejas continues to be under consideration.

In late December 2009, GTRE officials told The Hindu that the government had given the go-ahead to pursue the joint venture option and talks with Snecma could start early next year.

The government nod followed a backtracking by the IAF on its opposition to the engine based on the recommendations of a team, headed by Air Vice-Marshal M. Matheswaran. The team, which included officials from the ADA, the IAF and the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, submitted a report that stated that an engine developed jointly by Snecma and the GTRE would not meet the IAFs performance requirements. 

The IAF had earlier also sought the delinking of the Kaveri and Tejas project.
Being Developed as AMCA Powerplant with Snecma Help

In January 2011 a senior MOD official told PTI that the Kaveri engine has been dropped as a prospective power plant for Tejas Mk II. Instead, the engine will now be developed to power the twin engined Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA), which is expected to be ready by 2016-17.

The official also confirmed that the tie up with Snecma was in place.

"I think with the JV with Snecma in place now, we would be able to achieve these parameters in near future," the official told PTI.

The GOI told Parliament on February 22, 2011.

"It is proposed to develop production version Kaveri (K10) engine on co-design & co-development basis with M/s Snecma, France. The technical evaluation for this proposal has been completed. Tender Purchase Committee (TPC) with members from DRDO, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), Indian Air Force (IAF), Indian Navy (IN) and Integrated Finance (R&D) is negotiating the commercial aspects."

*Snecma - Kaveri Project Status*

In a written reply to a question in the Lok Sabha on November 22, 2011 Defense Minister Shri A.K. Antony told an MP that DRDO "is negotiating with M/s SNECMA, France for co-development and co-production of Kaveri Aero Engine for the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas Mk-II."

In a written reply to a question in the Lok Sabha on August 8, 2011 Defense Minister Shri A.K. Antony clarified that DRDO is yet to enter into an agreement with Snecma for developing the Kaveri K10 engine.

"However, DRDO is negotiating with M/s Snecma, France for co-development and co-production of Kaveri aero engine for the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas MK-II. The project proposal will be put up for Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) approval after the completion of price negotiation. 

"Indian Air Force (IAF) has been consulted at every stage and is part of negotiation. IAF has cleared the Kaveri engine co-development proposal with M/s Snecma, France. The draft engine technical specification has been examined and cleared by IAF. IAF has further suggested that the engine design should have minimal impact on the LCA Tejas airframe for future retrofitment." 

*Modified Kaveri Engine for Indian Navy Ships*

In July 2008, DRDO tested a marine version of the Kaveri engine on the Marine Gas Turbine test bed at Naval Dock Yard, Vishakapatnam. The Indian Navy facility is capable of testing Gas Turbines upto 25 MW of shaft power through a reduction gearbox and a water brake dynamometer. 

The Kaveri derivative, called the Kaveri Marine Gas Turbine (KMGT), was tested to its potential of 12 MW at ISA SL 35°C condition which is the requirement of Indian Navy for propelling the SNF (Rajput) class of ships. 

The engine was demonstrated to the Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh and others including the Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri Shri M. Natarajan, Vice Admiral B.S.Randhawa, Dr. D.Banerjee, CC (R&D). 

For the marine engine derivative, GTRE scientists used the Kaveri core, added Low Pressure Compressor & Turbine as a gas generator and designed a Free Power Turbine to generate shaft Power for the maritime application.

Kaveri Jet Engine - IDP Sentinel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The A-5

cloud_9 said:


>



Many errors in the list of IAF jets...

Jaguar - 135+
MiG-21 - 173
MiG-27 - 145
MiG-29 - 67
Mirage 2000 - 49
Rafale - 126 to be ordered, not 86
Su-30MKI - ~170 in service, total 272 ordered
LCA - only 40 ordered, Mk-2 requirement is for 83, that becomes 103 if IAF decides to stop Mk-1 at 20 units.

FGFA order still stands at 214 and has not been downsized as per few sources like PK Sengupta.


----------



## cloud_9

The A-5 said:


> Many errors in the list of IAF jets...
> 
> Jaguar - 135+
> MiG-21 - 173
> MiG-27 - 145
> MiG-29 - 67
> Mirage 2000 - 49
> Rafale - 126 to be ordered, not 86
> Su-30MKI - ~170 in service, total 272 ordered
> LCA - only 40 ordered, Mk-2 requirement is for 83, that becomes 103 if IAF decides to stop Mk-1 at 20 units.
> 
> FGFA order still stands at 214 and has not been downsized as per few sources like PK Sengupta.


269 Su 30 MKI ,3 lost in accidents.......As far as the Mig 27's are concerned we have 80 of them (IAF planning to phase out MiG-27 combat planes by 2017).


----------



## Abingdonboy

SUPER 30 MKI/MLU cockpits:

go to page 12, bottom left corner-DARE Bengalru



http://drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/nl/2012/NL_April_2012_web.pdf

@sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> SUPER 30 MKI/MLU cockpits:
> 
> go to page 12, bottom left corner-DARE Bengalru
> 
> 
> 
> http://drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/nl/2012/NL_April_2012_web.pdf
> 
> @sancho



I caan barely see the two screens, but if that is the cockpit then I am happy that it is a complete glass cockpit.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoUS said:


> I caan barely see the two screens, but if that is the cockpit then I am happy that it is a complete glass cockpit.



Well it tallies with what we have seen earlier:






This was snapped by an Indian and is said to be the Super 30/MLU MKI's cockpit, seems to match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys, check out this well written, well researched and objective analysis of the MMRCA comp:

http://carnegieendowment.org/files/dogfight.pdf


It is pretty outdated (was written in early 2011 and the situation has clearly moved on since then) but still well worth a read.



Going by his analysis India/GoI has largely stuck to his recommendations ie buy the best, do not let political considerations get involved, do not split the order etc



Enjoy!

 @sancho

+ what happened to the sticky MMRCA thread??


----------



## arp2041

An OLD NDTV documentary on Mig-21 bisons:


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys, check out this well written, well researched and objective analysis of the MMRCA comp:
> 
> http://carnegieendowment.org/files/dogfight.pdf
> 
> 
> It is pretty outdated (was written in early 2011 and the situation has clearly moved on since then) but still well worth a read.
> 
> 
> 
> Going by his analysis India/GoI has largely stuck to his recommendations ie buy the best, do not let political considerations get involved, do not split the order etc
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> @sancho
> 
> + what happened to the sticky MMRCA thread??



Was discussed before and he only the first part of IAFs requirement is interesting, the later parts are obviously written later and highly biased towards the US and their fighters, that's why the specs of the fighters in the comparison were largly wrong.

The MMRCA thread is still there:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/4347-mrca-news-discussions-550.html


Sadly the Webmaster closed it, although the discussions and news reports about Rafale are still going on and the infos collected in the thread are still very informative.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho why was it closed??


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho why was it closed??



Maybe because he thought that MMRCA is already decided after Rafale was selected L1. Personally, I think it's a big loss for the forum and it would have been better to simply re-name it to Rafale news and discussion thread. However, it is as it is and now I'm posting any news about Rafale in this thread:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/163714-rafales-mini-encylopedia-its-fanboyz-17.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

sancho said:


> Maybe because he thought that MMRCA is already decided after Rafale was selected L1. Personally, I think it's a big loss for the forum and it would have been better to simply re-name it to Rafale news and discussion thread. However, it is as it is and now I'm posting any news about Rafale in this thread:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/163714-rafales-mini-encylopedia-its-fanboyz-17.html



You may request to reopen it to Antibody or Aeronaut. They can also change the titles. Send them a PM.


----------



## sancho

SpArK said:


> You may request to reopen it to Antibody or Aeronaut. They can also change the titles. Send them a PM.



Did that back then, let's leave it at that.


----------



## SpArK

sancho said:


> Did that back then, let's leave it at that.



I would also like to request but Aeronaut wont listen to me. He thinks im Annunaki alien from nebula.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Indian Air Force [IAF] - Themed Calendar For 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

*WISHING YOU ALL A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

Interesting for Indian forces that considers the C27J as a possible addition:



> *US Scraps Afghan Cargo Plane Fleet*
> 
> The U.S. military is scrapping the Afghan Air Force's entire fleet of Italian-made cargo planes, the Wall Street Journal reported Friday...
> 
> ...*For more than a year, though, most of the planes had been little more than expensive aviation exhibitions, unable to fly due to lack of spare parts and maintenance.*
> 
> Now, despite spending nearly $600 million on the program, the U.S. is canceling the contract for the aircraft and disposing of all 16 planes delivered to the Afghan Air Force, the Journal reported...
> 
> ...*This decision comes after failed attempts by the contractor to generate a sufficient number of fully mission-capable aircraft that would provide an effective airlift capability for the AAF*," Gulick said in the email...
> 
> ...*The entire fleet of C-27As was grounded in December 2011 and even recently only four to six planes have been able to operate at any one time*, Afghan Air Force spokesman Col. Mohammad Bahadur said in an interview with Stars and Stripes.
> 
> "The basic problem is that these airplanes were purchased without spare parts," Bahadur said. "*For a small part, you need to wait for weeks or months*."



US Scraps Afghan Cargo Plane Fleet | Military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

An on the other side:








> *Airbus Military begins flight tests of C295 winglets*
> 
> Airbus Military has begun flight-testing a modification to add winglets to the C295 medium transport and surveillance aircraft &#8211; one of a series of product developments underway on the market-leading type.
> 
> The winglets, which are short extensions to the wingtips of the aircraft, have the potential to improve performance in the take-off, climb and cruise phases of flight by increasing the lift-drag ratio.
> 
> *Possible in-service benefits include improved hot and high runway performance, increased range and endurance, and reduced operating costs*...



Airbus Military begins flight tests of C295 winglets - Airbus Military


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Interesting for Indian forces that considers the C27J as a possible addition:
> 
> 
> 
> US Scraps Afghan Cargo Plane Fleet | Military.com


 @sancho sir, I don't think this has too much of a baring on India and its upcoming induction plans, I had also heard this news and from what I can glean this was a monumental eff up on the US side (who purchased these on behalf of the ANAF) as they gifted the maintenance to a US based firm -L3,who failed supremely. Additionally these planes were C-27As whose supplies are incredibly hard to get a hold of since the type has been out of production for almost 2 decades.


----------



## selvan33

*IAF to deploy Mi-17 V5 squadron near Indo-Pak border*

Posted On: Jan 02, 2013 






The Mi-17 V5 helicopter of the IAF.
JODHPUR (PTI): Strengthening its presence along the Pakistan border, the Indian Air force (IAF) is deploying a squadron of its latest Mi-17 V5 helicopters, comprising about 15 aircraft, at the Phalodi air base near Jodhpur in Rajasthan.

IAF chief Air Marshal NAK Browne will induct the new helicopters on January 7, defence spokesperson Colonel SD Goswami said.

The helicopter is an upgrade of the Mi-17 in medium-lift category and is equipped with sophisticated avionics and on-board navigation systems.

"It has on-board weather radar, state-of-the art autopilot and is equipped with the latest generation night vision devices. With these, the helicopter can undertake all- weather, day-night operations in any kind of terrain," he said.

Located between Jaisalmer and Jodhpur, Phalodi Air base was set up in 2010 for air defence purposes in the western sector.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho sir, I don't think this has too much of a baring on India and its upcoming induction plans, I had also heard this news and from what I can glean this was a monumental eff up on the US side (who purchased these on behalf of the ANAF) as they gifted the maintenance to a US based firm -L3,who failed supremely. Additionally these planes were C-27As whose supplies are incredibly hard to get a hold of since the type has been out of production for almost 2 decades.



It should, because the spare supply issue is based at Alenia, which is the prime manufacturer of the aircraft, no matter if we talk about the A or the current J versions. Even the US forces are scrapping their J orders, because of high operational costs, but also because of technical issues. 
On the other side, the performance upgrades of the C295 could be very interesting for Indian forces, be it for IAF and BSF, since they might use more airstrips, or IN, ICG, since they can benefit from more range and endurance.


----------



## cirr

*DefenceMin goes global in search for Kaveri partner*

Ajai Shukla / Bangalore Jan 04, 2013

The Ministry of Defence (MoD) will no longer ask French aircraft engine builder Snecma to help it in resurrecting the indigenous Kaveri jet engine, which has reached a dead end in development.

DefenceMin goes global in search for Kaveri partner


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Airbus MRTT Bags IAF's Air Tanker Deal

Posted on: January 05, 2013Airbus has pipped Russian Ilyushin to bag a deal worth over USD 1.5 billion to supply six mid-air refueling tanker aircraft to the IAF, which will deploy them to extend the striking range of its fighter jets deployed along the Indo-China border in the Northeast.The European Airbus A330 MRTT aircraft has emerged as the lowest bidder in the deal edging out its Russian rival Ilyushin-78 on the basis of life-time cost of operating the respective planes and has been offered the contract, defence sources said here.As per the defence procurement procedure, the firm offering the lowest price and meeting all tender requirements is awarded the contract.The six aircraft will add to existing fleet of equal number of Il-78s operated by the IAF to extend the flying range of its fighter aircraft, including the frontline Su-30MKI and Mirage 2000 aircraft.The Defence Ministry will now engage the European firm in commercial negotiations to finalise the contract for the six aircraft, which will be deployed in Panagarh at West Bengal.The IAF has based its Su-30 MKIs in Tezpur and Chabua in Assam. So far, the Russian IL-78 mid-air refueling planes based in Agra were catering to the entire air force.An earlier tender for procuring these aircraft was scrapped in 2010 after the Finance Ministry expressed reservations on the procedure.

Airbus MRTT Bags IAF's Air Tanker Deal


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy @gessler @sancho chk this link:

Il-78MKI Aerial Refuelling Tanker Aircrafts Of The Indian Air Force [IAF] - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy @gessler @sancho chk this link:
> 
> Il-78MKI Aerial Refuelling Tanker Aircrafts Of The Indian Air Force [IAF] - AA Me, IN


Thnks bud- a great read.


----------



## Abingdonboy

http://www.hal-india.com/HAL-CONNECT/HAL-CONNECT ISSUE 48.pdf


Interesting mentions:

MTA
LUH
Export order for Russian SU-30SM for HAL's avionics division


----------



## anathema

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy @gessler @sancho chk this link:
> 
> Il-78MKI Aerial Refuelling Tanker Aircrafts Of The Indian Air Force [IAF] - AA Me, IN



Nice find !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Dhruv for Ecuador


















*Dhruv Navigational Radar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mylovepakistan

could any body comment on this...?



> India has snubbed French firm Dassault Aviation, the winner of its ` 1 lakh-crore combat planes deal, over the plea to let it decide on the Indian partner&#8217;s work share in the contract.
> 
> The Ministry of Defence (MoD) has not only rejected Dassault&#8217;s demand to decide on the quantum of work of the government-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) in the Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) contract, but also waved the tender document at the French firm to make known that it did not provide the winning foreign firm such powers. The tender, also called the Request for Proposals or RfP in Defence parlance, had clearly laid down the parametres under which the contract for the 126 aircraft would be awarded to the winning firm.
> 
> New Delhi has now told Dassault, in response to its earlier demand, that the RfP would be strictly followed in the deal. &#8220;The Dassault request has been rejected and they have been told to refer to the tender documents where it has been clearly mentioned about the domestic systems integrator,&#8221; MoD sources said here on Thursday.
> 
> India chose in January 2011, Dassault&#8217;s Rafale planes as the winner of the MMRCA tender, described as the &#8216;mother of all deals&#8217; by the Indian media.
> 
> However, the contract is yet to be signed with both sides still negotiating the deal. Indications are that the contract may be inked only by the second half of 2013 now that India is facing funds crunch, resulting in Defence budget cuts in the 2012-13 fiscal.
> 
> Late last year, Dassault wrote to the MoD seeking the right to decide the quantum of work that HAL would do as the Indian primary partner for the plane&#8217;s systems integration.
> 
> Rafale was preferred over European consortium EADS Cassidian&#8217;s Eurofighter Typhoon, which was the other plane that was down-selected for the MMRCA tender in April 2011.
> 
> The other competitors rejected by India are American firms Boeing&#8217;s F/A-18 and Lockheed Martin&#8217;s F-16, Russian United Aircraft Corporation&#8217;s MiG-35 and Swedish Saab&#8217;s Gripen.
> 
> After bagging the MMRCA deal, Dassault signed an MOU with Reliance Industries Limited to jointly work in the Indian security and defence sectors.
> 
> The French firm also launched a wholly-owned subsidiary, Dassault Aircraft Services India Private Limited (DASIPL), to execute the MMRCA project.



Dassault deal heading for bumpy ride? - The New Indian Express


----------



## Abingdonboy

mylovepakistan said:


> could any body comment on this...?
> 
> 
> 
> Dassault deal heading for bumpy ride? - The New Indian Express




Wait until March 31st 2013, if nothing is signed then everyone can be jubilant (you know who) or distraught. Until the current FY has expired I will not accept anything I am hearing from these shoddy "desi" journos and their "unnamed sources". The offical line from the IAF/MoD has not changed- deal will be signed on or before 31st March 2013- END OF STORY.


----------



## sancho

mylovepakistan said:


> could any body comment on this...?



No big deal, or delay as many confuse it. Dassault wanted to keep control of the project and decide which Indian partners would be involved in the production of parts, therefor how and to whoom ToT will be provided. But for India, HAL will be the prime contractor and HAL also decides about the partners of the program. The deal is still expected to be fixed in this fiscal year till march and that was the official deadline since last year, so nothing changed on that part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


>



Cool, interesting that the airplane is converted into a tanker post production. The IAF should look at buying up a few newer AI/Kingfisher Airbus platforms but the smaller ones like A300s to make up numbers and provide a cheaper option. The IAF needs atleast 25-30 AARs by 2025.


----------



## selvan33

*Airbus preparing to start contract negotiations with IAF*
Posted On: Jan 11, 2013 






The A330 Multi-role Transport Tanker aircraft.
MADRID (PTI): European consortium Airbus Friday said it would provide "unquestionably" the most advanced tanker transport aircraft to India and was preparing to start contract negotiations for the supply of six mid-air refuellers to the Indian Air Force.

"We are fully committed to the next stage of negotiations and ultimately to provide the Indian Air Force with what is unquestionably the next advanced tanker transport aircraft flying and certified to date," Airbus Military CEO Domingo Urena Raso said.

Airbus Military's A-330MRTT has emerged as the lowest bidder in the IAF contract worth over Rs 8,000 crore for procuring these tanker aircraft. So far, the Indian Air Force has only been equipped with Russian-origin IL-78 mid-air refuellers.

"This has been a long and tough competition and we are honoured to have been selected," Raso noted while interacting with visiting Indian journalists at the Airbus Military facility close to Madrid.

Separately, Airbus Military derivatives' head Antonio Caramazana said: "We are ready to start contract negotiations... preparing to start negotiations as soon as possible and our aim is to conclude them, and the sooner it is the better." 

Refusing to divulge the price involved in the deal, he mentioned that Airbus has offered the price in a combination of euros and dollars.

Caramazana said the six planes will be delivered every three months from the 36th month after the contract is signed.

He said the selection of engine is critical and a decision in this regard has to be taken sooner by the Indian side during contract negotiations.

"This lays down the procedure of the aircraft and the interface for the system," he said.

The A-330MRTT can carry 111 tonnes of fuel and is considered highly efficient and competitive in its class.

Officials claim its maintenance cost is low.

The decision by India to select Airbus Military followed a lengthy selection process, including completion of extensive flying demonstration during which the aircraft refuelled multiple types of IAF fighters and operated from high altitude.


----------



## farabi

Good for Indian future.


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007

*AN-32 landing at Daulat Beg Oldie airfield (Elevation 16,700 feet)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

IAF flies 80-year-old aircraft from Delhi to Vadodara








The Indian Air Force showed off its technical skills when it flew an 80-year-old de Havilland DH-82 Tiger Moth aircraft from Delhi and landed it at the airport in Vadodara Tuesday. &#8221;I enjoyed flying it,&#8221; Group Captain D S Dangi said, talking to reporters here. The &#8216;de Havilland DH82 Tiger Moth&#8217; is a two-seater, single-bay bi-lane powered by a 145-horse power Gypsy Major four-cylinder inverted air-cooled engine.

It was the primary trainer aircraft for the Royal Air Force during World War II and *was also the basic trainer aircraft in the IAF, right from 1940.*

IAF training schools operated the Tiger Moth until it was later replaced by the Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) designed and manufactured two-seater primary trainer called &#8216;Hindustan HT-2&#8242;, Air Commodore Sodhi said.

&#8220;This shows IAF&#8217;s technical expertise and capabilities in flying it from Delhi to Vadodara, before taking it to Bengaluru. It could have been transported to Bengaluru through other means, but the IAF decided to fly it there,&#8221; he said.

Sodhi said the story of IAF&#8217;s growth and development, from its nascent days, to its present position as one of the world&#8217;s largest air forces, is a tribute to the vision, commitment and dedication of its men through the years.

IAF flies 80-year-old aircraft from Delhi to Vadodara | idrw.org


----------



## Frank Martin

Indian Air Force airlifts 150 stranded people in Kishtwar (Jammu & Kashmir) Braving minus six-degree temperature and chilly winds, the India Air Force on Wednesday came to the rescue and airlifted 150 stranded people, including women and children in snow- bound Kishtwar district of Jammu and Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

IAF to restore series of vintage aircraft








The Indian Air Force (IAF) is working on a plan to fully restore at least 10 vintage aircraft that were part of its squadrons in the past.

&#8220;The first of this series of aircraft is the Tiger Moth. The plane has significance in the IAF&#8217;s history as it was the air force&#8217;s first training aircraft. All other aircraft which will be revived will also have some historical significance,&#8221; said Wing Commander Rahul Deshpande, commanding officer of Vintage Flight, while speaking to TOI on Wednesday. 

Deshpande said that the IAF plans to revive eight to 10 vintage aircraft, including the Wapiti, Hurricane, Howard, Spitfire and HT2. The restoration process will be completed in a phased manner, he said.

The Jodhpur air force station was the first to induct the &#8216;Tiger Moth&#8217; aircraft in the early 1930s. &#8220;The aircraft has been out of use for more than 20 years. Now, it has been fully restored with the help of an aircraft restoration company in UK. A few IAF officials have been trained in the UK to take care of the aircraft as well,&#8221; said Wing Commander H Kulshrestha, pilot of the Tiger Moth, who attended the training in UK.

After the restoration of Tiger Moth, the second in line will be the Wapiti. &#8220;The Wapiti is considered as the plane that started the IAF. Its restoration is planned in May,&#8221; Deshpande said.

The Indian Air Force was officially established on October 8, 1932. Its first flight was on April 1, 1933. At the time, it had six RAF-trained officers and 19 Havai Sepoys (literally, air soldiers). The aircraft inventory comprised four Westland Wapiti IIA army cooperation biplanes at Drigh Road, which formed the &#8220;A&#8221; Flight nucleus of planned No.1 (Army Cooperation) Squadron.

IAF officials are looking at revival of vintage flights as an inspirational initiative to attract more youths to join IAF. &#8220;The Indian Air Force has made a humble effort by remembering the past and by giving an opportunity to the youth of this country to understand the technological developments we have made. The intention is to motivate them to join the air force,&#8221; said the officials.

Officials said that most of these planes have been used in wars for surveillance, communication, transport or direct actions. Several stories of the valour of IAF officials are connected with these planes, they said.

IAF to restore series of vintage aircraft | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hobo1

IAF's RDay prepartion in full swing, Today I saw 5 Mig29s flying very low over my house in full blow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Telephonics Awarded Second Contract with Kazan Helicopters*-*DailyFinance

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/307475/iaf-helps-restore-power-supply.html


----------



## arp2041

More Pics C-17s:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> More Pics C-17s:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Three IAF officers conferred Vayu Sena gallantry medals








Three Indian Air Force officers have been conferred the Vayu Sena Medal (gallantry) on the occasion of then Republic Day, a Defence Ministry release said late Friday.

They are Flight Lieutenant Siddharth Chopra, Wing Commander Gurkirat Singh Sohal and Wing Commander Chickmandya Girish Deepak.

In addition, 60 air warriors have been decorated, which includes the Param Vishist Seva Medal (PVSM) for six Air Marshals.

Ati Vishist Seva Medals (AVSM)have been awarded to an Air Marshal, five Air Vice Marshals and six Air Commodores.

The release said Flight-Lt. Siddharth Chopra displayed exemplary courage and decision-making during a free-fall para drop sortie by the Akash Ganga skydiving team by recovering his aircraft safely from a critical emergency situation and saving precious lives of all its occupants.

Wing Commander Sohal displayed sheer courage in attempting the recovery of an Su-30 MKI fighter aircraft which yawed and rolled viciously to the right after take-off.

He ejected after ensuring that the aircraft would not fall into an inhabited area.

Wing Commander Deepak, who was an instructional sortie on a Kiran Mk II aircraft, experienced an engine flameout while coming in to land. Knowing about the risks of ejecting through an aircraft canopy and availability of critical time, he ensured that the aircraft was turned away from a populated area before ejecting.

Three IAF officers conferred Vayu Sena gallantry medals | idrw.org


----------



## SQ8

What is the operational loadout of an IAF mig-29(both the pre and post upgrade) and the IN Mig-29K?

Air to air
Strike
Sead
Close air Support(if?)


----------



## sancho

Oscar said:


> What is the operational loadout of an IAF mig-29(both the pre and post upgrade) and the IN Mig-29K?



My guess...

A2A pre upgrade: 2 x BVR + 2 or 4 x WVR (1 x centerline fuel tank possible for CAP)


A2A after upgrade: centerline fuel tank + 4 x BVR + 2 x WVR

A2A 29K: centerline fuel tank + 4 x BVR + 2 x WVR (2 x hardpoints free, operated from a carrier 2 wingtanks might be more likely instead of the centerline tank)

SEAD: Mig 29UPG and K: centerline fuel tank + 2 x Kh 31P + 2 x BVR + 2 x WVR (2 x hardpoints free for the K)

CAS 1: Mig 29UPG: centerline fuel tank + 2 x Kh 29 + 2 x BVR + 2 x WVR
CAS 2: Mig 29UPG: centerline fuel tank + 2 x KAB 500 + 2 x BVR + 2 x WVR

CAS 1: Mig 29K: centerline fuel tank + 4 x Kh 29 + 2 x BVR + 2 x WVR
CAS 2: Mig 29K: centerline fuel tank + 4 x KAB 500 + 2 x BVR + 2 x WVR

Maritime attack: Mig 29UPG: centerline fuel tank + 2 x Kh 35 + 2 x BVR + 2 x WVR

Maritime attack: Mig 29K: centerline fuel tank + 2 x Kh 35 + 2 x BVR + 2 x WVR (2 x hardpoints free)

Some examples:


http://s1.directupload.net/images/130128/p8quya87.jpg

http://s1.directupload.net/images/130128/kthg3hf6.jpg

http://russianplanes.net/images/to46000/045065.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-XoYtRcXRl...NDIO+ZHUKOVSKI+12-2011+KH-35E+AS-20+KAYAK.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_mDvQ8xYRdSI/S98zRbxUv1I/AAAAAAAAA6I/Or2EgkzOWtc/s1600/14e9shc.jpg

http://s14.directupload.net/images/121025/mcemxkyl.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/121025/gf4ig597.jpg

http://www.operatorchan.org/v/src/135234164162.jpg


----------



## RPK

*Modernization of the Indian Air Force / ISN*


*Modernization of the Indian Air Force*
As the Indian Air Force (IAF) celebrates its 80th anniversary this year, Laxman Kumar Behera takes its measure. He examines its C4ISR capabilities and provides an overview of New Delhi&#8217;s attempts to modernize the IAF&#8217;s fighter aircraft and other platforms.
By Laxman K Behera for Defence Review Asia / Asia-Pacific Defence Reporter
As the Indian Air Force (IAF) celebrates its 80th anniversary, the power and exuberance it exhibits has never seen before. From a mere auxiliary arm of the British Royal Force at its birth on October 08, 1932, the IAF has now grown into as the fourth largest air arm in world with a strategic reach that is truly transoceanic. Much of its present transformation is however the result of decades of vigorous planning and modernisation, encompassing (planned) induction of the state-of-the-art aerial platforms, weapons, sensors and radars; upgrading of necessary infrastructure; and training at par with the best in the world. All these have been undertaken under the ambit of C4ISR (command, control, communication, computer, intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance) to achieve shared awareness, increased efficacy of command structure and higher tempo of operations with greater lethality.
*IAF Modernisation: An Overview*
In the words of the Air Chief Marshal Norman Browne, Chief of the Air Staff (CAS) of the IAF, the &#8220;IAF is witnessing an unprecedented phase of modernisation and capability enhancement [which can be] witnessed across the capability spectrum &#8230;&#8221; The most vital capability enhancement is perhaps the IAF&#8217;s modernisation of its fighter fleet, which has caused some concern in recent years due to the shrinking number of combat squadrons. According to the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence (15th Lok Sabha), the present number of combat squadron has dwindled to 34 against the sanction strength of 42. Moreover, the number is likely to reduce further to 31 during the 12th Plan (2012-2017). To arrest the declining trend, the IAF has made a two-prong approach: upgrading existing fighters (MiG-29, Jaguar and Mirage 2000) while inducting new ones. The aim of the IAF is to increase its combat squadron strength to 40-42 by the end of 14th Plan (2022-27) and eventually to 45 squadrons by the 15th Plan (2027-2032).
Upgrades
The contract for upgrading MiG-29s was signed in 2008 with RAC MIG of Russia at a cost of US $964 million. This program is to be completed by 2014. The first three upgraded MiG-29s (known as MiG-29UPG) were handed over to India by the Russian company in December 2012. Three more fighters are to be upgraded in Russia and the remaining 63-odd planes are to be upgraded in India with support from the Russian partner. The service life of the upgraded aircraft has been extended to 40 years. Among other features the upgraded MiG include Phazatron Zhuk-M radar, beyond-visual-range combat ability and the mid-air refuelling.
The contract for modernising Jaguars to DARIN-III Standard was signed with India&#8217;s state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) in 2009 at the cost of Rs 31.1 billion. The work is scheduled for completion by 2017. The first upgraded Jaguar was successfully flight tested by the HAL on November 28, 2012. Among other features the upgraded aircraft incorporates new state-of-the-art avionics architecture including Mission Computer (MC), Engine and Flight Instrument System (EFIS), and autopilot. The retrofitted Jaguar will &#8220;result in a major operational improvement with regard to all weather air to ground, air to sea and air to air capabilities through incorporation of multi mode radar&#8221;, says R. K. Tyagi, Chairman, HAL.
In July 2011, the MoD signed a $2.4 billion contract with French companies Thales, and Dassault Aviation and HAL for upgrades to the IAF&#8217;s Mirage-2000 fleet procured in eighties. As per the contract, out of 50-odd fighters, two will be upgraded in France, two at HAL with French support, and the rest by the HAL. The entire process is expected to be completed by 2021. The improvements include new avionics, radars, mission computers, glass cockpits, helmet-mounted displays, electronic warfare suites, weapon delivery and precision-targeting systems, which will bring the fleet to Mirage 2000-5 standards and extend the service life by 20 years. A separate contract valued &#8364;959 million has also been signed with MBDA to provide 450 MICA missiles to arm the upgraded fighters.
*Fighter*
The IAF is all set to induct in its fleet over 400 new fighters that include three new types of combat planes - Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), French Rafale and Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) &#8211; and an additional 42 SU-30MKIs. The additional SU-30 MKI is part of the $4.5 billion defence deal signed between India and Russia during President Putin&#8217;s December 2012 visit to New Delhi. The newly contracted SU-30 MKI will be license produced by the HAL, taking Indian aerospace company&#8217;s total order of the fighter to 222, and the total cost of procurement of 272 Su-30MKIs to $12 billion.
Beginning with inductions of new type of fighters, the IAF has already placed orders for 40 LCAs (20 each in Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) and Final Operational (FOC) standards) of MK-I version with GE404 engine. These planes are planned for induction in the 12th Plan (2012-2017). There is also a further plan to induct more LCAs of MK-II version with superior GE F414 engines, 99 units of which have been contracted for $800 million. All together, as many as six LCA squadrons (108 fighters) are to be inducted by the end of the 13th Plan (2017-2022).
The much touted approximately $20 billion medium multi role combat aircraft (MMRCA) deal, in which French Rafale emerged as the winner, looks set for contract finalisation in early part of the next financial year (2013-14). As per the plan, the first Rafale squadron comprising of 18 aircrafts will be inducted in 3-4 years after contract signing. The rest 108 aircraft, which will be manufactured by the HAL under the transfer of technology agreement with France, are to be inducted in the following seven years.
The induction of LCA and MMRCA is soon going to be over-shadowed by what is poised as India&#8217;s biggest ever defence programme to acquire 200-250 Fifth Generation Fighter Aircrafts (FGFA) &#8211; though in a recent interview the Air Chief has however indicated a lower figure of 144 fighters. Consequent to 2007 inter-governmental agreement between India and Russia for joint development of FGFA, both the sides signed a Preliminary Design contract in 2010 at the cost of $295 million to be shared equally. Drawning upon the basic structural and systems design of the Russian PAF-FA, the FGFA for the IAF is now visualised as a single seat fighter with advanced features such as stealth, super-cruise, and ultra-manoeuvrability. HAL, the Indian joint partner in the developmental efforts of the FGFA, has committed $6 billion dollars for the initial developmental efforts. Total programme cost on the Indian side including for the induction is estimated to be $30 billion. The IAF is hopeful of inducting the aircraft from 2020 onwards.
*Transport Aircraft*
Like the fighter fleet, the transport fleet of the IAF is on a major course transformation, by way of upgrades and replacement of existing fleet, and induction of new planes. Beginning in this regard was made in 2007 when India and Russia signed another intergovernmental agreement for joint development and production of 15-29 ton class Multi-role Transport Aircraft (MTA). Post the 2007 agreement, both the sides have formed a joint venture in India as an equal partnership. Of the total projected requirement of 205 MTAs, the IAF&#8217;s share is 45 (100 for Russia and the rest 60 for exports).
The big boost for IAF&#8217;s transport fleet however came in January 2008 when India signed the Letter of Offer and Acceptance (LOA) with the US government for procurement of six C-130J-30 Super Hercules at the cost of $962.5 million. Intended for use by the Indian Special Forces, the aircraft were all delivered by 2010-11 - ahead of the schedule. Happy with the performance of the new aircraft and the delivery schedule, the IAF is planning to induct six more C-130Js in the near future. Lockheed Martin&#8217;s success in bagging the first major IAF order was then replicated by the Boeing when Indian signed another LOA in June 2011 for procurement of 10 C-17 Globemaster III heavy lift aircraft at the cost of $4.116 billion. The delivery of the aircraft is scheduled for completion between June 2013 and June 2015. Like in the case of C-130J, IAF also plans to increase its C-17 fleet by 10 more of such planes.
The IAF&#8217;s AN-32 fleet inducted between 1984 and 1991 is presently going through a major modernisation under a $400 million contract signed with Ukraine in 2009. Of the total 105 AN-32s, 40 are being upgraded in Ukraine and rest will be done India. The upgrades, which will increase the service life by 15 years to upto 40 years, also include noise suspension, collision avoidance and ground proximity warning systems, and satellite navigation - among others.
In a major boost to the Indian private sector, the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) &#8211; the highest decision making body in the MoD &#8211; in a July 2012 meeting gave its nod to the IAF&#8217;s Rs. 119 billion proposal to procure 56 aircraft (of 6-8 tonne class) as replacement of HAL-built Hawker Siddeley 748M Avro aircraft. The decision was then followed by issuance of RFP in November 2012 to five global manufactures - Russian Ilyushin, Ukrainian Antonov, European EADS, Italian Alenia Aeronautica and Swedish SAAB. As per the RFP terms, the aircraft are to be procured through the 'Buy and Make' route of the MoD&#8217;s Defence Procurement Procedure- 2011 (DPP-2011), with the condition that the foreign vendor will select a private Indian company for manufacturing 40 aircraft in India (initial 16 aircrafts to be procured off-the-shelf). The deliveries of aircraft would commence within 24 months from the date of signing the contract and would be completed over a period of eight years. The RFP also stipulates that of the 40 aircraft to be manufacture in India, 16 must have 30 per cent indigenous content which would increase to 60 per cent for the rest 24 aircrafts.
Trainer
The IAF&#8217;s basic flying training (or Stage-I training) got a shot in arm when the government after some delay and controversy finally signed a contract on May 24, 2012 with Swiss company Pilatus Aircraft Ltd for supply of 75 PC-7 Mk-II turbo prop basic trainer aircrafts (BTA). As per the contract, valued Rs 29 billion, all the aircraft are scheduled for delivery between February 2013 and August 2015. The Pilatus contract may further be swelled with the MoD reportedly &#8216;rejecting&#8217; on cost ground the state-owned aerospace major HAL&#8217;s proposal to supply 106 trainers from 2016 onwards. If the Swiss company succeeds in fishing in HAL&#8217;s misery, it may end up meeting IAF&#8217;s entire BTA fleet. Presently the IAF does not have a BTA since the entire fleet of HPT-32 (114 aircraft) was grounded after a fatal accident in July 2009.
Apart from the BTA, IAF has also set its eye on modernising its fleet of Intermediate jet Trainers (IJT) &#8211; for stage-II training - as its current fleet of 81 IJT Kirans inducted in seventies is on the verge of retirement. Although HAL has an order to produce 85 IJTs (including 12 Limited Series Production), the project is running behind the schedule. As against planned delivery from June 2012 onwards, the HAL is still struggling with the flight testing. This has not only displeased the IAF but could lead to procurement from the foreign sources given the criticality of training and the obsolescence of Kirans.
Unlike the basic and intermediate trainers, the IAF is however comfortable with its advanced jet trainers. So far IAF has contracted 106 AJT Hawks (as against the requirement of same number) from UK through two separate agreements signed in 2004 and 2010.
*Force Multiplier*
Among other major aerial platforms, the IAF has inducted or in the process of inducting aerial refuelling and airborne surveillance aircraft, in a move to enhance its force multiplier capability. The IAF, which is looking at midair refuelling a mandatory capability in its all on-going and future aerial platform purchases, is hoping that it is second time luck in concluding the $1.0 billion tender for 6 mid-air refuellers, to add to the six IL 78 procured in early 2000s . Pending the government announcement, Airbus has already issued a statement (on January 7th), stating that it has been &#8216;selected&#8217; as the &#8216;preferred bidder to supply its A330 MRTT Multi Role Tanker Transport to the Indian Air Force (IAF).&#8221; Airbus&#8217;s win, which comes against Russian IL 78, also means Moscow&#8217;s third straight defeat in India&#8217;s competitive bidding process. Earlier, Russia lost to the US for two IAF tenders for attack and heavy lift helicopters.
India has a total requirement of at least 20 AWACS (airborne warning and control system), and AEW&C (airborne early warning and control) aircraft to maintain border and coastline surveillance. So far, the IAF has already inducted three IL-76-based Phalcon AWACS with two more under the pipeline. The first three AWACS, the contract of which was singed in March 2004 under a tripartite $1.1 billion deal among India, Israel and Russia, were the delivered in 2009 and 2010 and 2011, respectively. As a follow-on order to the 2004, agreement, the MoD has in December 2012 given its nod to procure two more AWACS, thus eventually increasing the total AWACS fleet to five. The imported AWACS fleet is soon going to be joined by three indigenous AEW&C systems based on the Brazilian Embraer platform. The first Embaraer aircraft fitted with the DRDO-developed AEW&C reached India in September 2012 for further testing before its induction in IAF.
*Miscellaneous*
Apart from the major platforms, the IAF modernization also includes induction of other systems, including simulators, air defence system and precision-guided weapons. Presently out of 46 simulators, 30 are operational, with others in the process of being replaced. Regarding radars, the IAF apart from the induction and imminent induction of AWACS and indigenous AW&CS, is in process of fielding a host of radars including Medium Powered Radars (MPR), Low Level Transportable Radars (LLTR), Low Light Weight Radars (LLWR), and Aerostat Systems. To give a further push to the Air Defence sector, a range of missile systems comprising of short range surface to air missile (SAM), medium range SAM and long range SAM are being introduced.


----------



## RPK

*Telephonics to supply SAR radar for Mi-17V-5 helicopters - Airforce Technology*


Griffon's wholly-owned subsidiary Telephonics has received a contract to supply weather avoidance search and rescue (SAR) radars for installation on the Indian Air Force's (IAF) Mi-17V-5 helicopters.
As part of the contract, awarded by Kazan Helicopters, Telephonics will deliver a total of 85 RDR-1600 radars.
Telephonics chief operating officer Kevin McSweeney said: "Being chosen by Kazan and the Indian Air Force for the second time demonstrates the effectiveness and reliability of the RDR-1600 in challenging environments."
Around 93 units of the airborne, weather avoidance and surveillance radar were successfully integrated earlier in support of the IAF Mi-17V-5 helicopters.
"As part of the contract, awarded by Kazan Helicopters, Telephonics will deliver a total of 85 RDR-1600 radars."
Capable of delivering long-range detection and reliable performances in extreme conditions, the lightweight RDR-1600 allows the IAF to perform all-weather missions.
Featuring weather alert, beacon detection and ground mapping operational modes, the system enhances mission effectiveness and safety by delivering accurate and precise information to the flight crew.
An export version of the Mi-8 Hip helicopter, the Mi-17 is equipped with two TV3-117BM turboshaft engines, ten large-calibre machine guns, four outboard cassettes with 20 unguided missiles and night vision goggles (NVG).
The avionics set includes radio and flight navigation equipment for rapid troop airlift and air-fire support missions during day, night and adverse weather conditions, along with de-icing equipment.
Equipped with a loading ramp instead of clam-shell doors, the aircraft is fitted with an additional door, a new dolphin nose and can transport up to 35 members.
Expected to start deliveries to Kazan in early summer 2013, final deliveries are set to be completed in 2014.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

kurup said:


> IAF to restore series of vintage aircraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Air Force (IAF) is working on a plan to fully restore at least 10 vintage aircraft that were part of its squadrons in the past.
> 
> &#8220;The first of this series of aircraft is the Tiger Moth. The plane has significance in the IAF&#8217;s history as it was the air force&#8217;s first training aircraft. All other aircraft which will be revived will also have some historical significance,&#8221; said Wing Commander Rahul Deshpande, commanding officer of Vintage Flight, while speaking to TOI on Wednesday.
> 
> Deshpande said that the IAF plans to revive eight to 10 vintage aircraft, including the Wapiti, Hurricane, Howard, Spitfire and HT2. The restoration process will be completed in a phased manner, he said.
> 
> The Jodhpur air force station was the first to induct the &#8216;Tiger Moth&#8217; aircraft in the early 1930s. &#8220;The aircraft has been out of use for more than 20 years. Now, it has been fully restored with the help of an aircraft restoration company in UK. A few IAF officials have been trained in the UK to take care of the aircraft as well,&#8221; said Wing Commander H Kulshrestha, pilot of the Tiger Moth, who attended the training in UK.
> 
> After the restoration of Tiger Moth, the second in line will be the Wapiti. &#8220;The Wapiti is considered as the plane that started the IAF. Its restoration is planned in May,&#8221; Deshpande said.
> 
> The Indian Air Force was officially established on October 8, 1932. Its first flight was on April 1, 1933. At the time, it had six RAF-trained officers and 19 Havai Sepoys (literally, air soldiers). The aircraft inventory comprised four Westland Wapiti IIA army cooperation biplanes at Drigh Road, which formed the &#8220;A&#8221; Flight nucleus of planned No.1 (Army Cooperation) Squadron.
> 
> IAF officials are looking at revival of vintage flights as an inspirational initiative to attract more youths to join IAF. &#8220;The Indian Air Force has made a humble effort by remembering the past and by giving an opportunity to the youth of this country to understand the technological developments we have made. The intention is to motivate them to join the air force,&#8221; said the officials.
> 
> Officials said that most of these planes have been used in wars for surveillance, communication, transport or direct actions. Several stories of the valour of IAF officials are connected with these planes, they said.
> 
> IAF to restore series of vintage aircraft | idrw.org



This is a great development. Among the vintage aircraft, some others are suitable candidates too apart from the Tiger Moth and Wapiti. There are also the Harvard and the Indian designed HT-2 trainers. And of course there is the ubiquitous Dakota. The Dakotas are still flying in some-places, so restoring one of them is awfully easy.

Among the Classic Jets of the IAF (won't call them vintage), the Hunter and the Indian Gnat and HF-24 Marut are also worthy of restoring to flying condition.

Hope that happens.


----------



## trident2010

Yes, I would like to see old IAF planes flying. They are our legacy and we should preserve it.


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## faithfulguy

arp2041 said:


> More Pics C-17s:



Look like the mile high club of the Indian military has a new platform.


----------



## cloud_digger

faithfulguy said:


> Look like the mile high club of the Indian military has a new platform.



Do you even know what is a mile high club you dumb a$$?


----------



## faithfulguy

cloud_digger said:


> Do you even know what is a mile high club you dumb a$$?



Of course, I'm in America, you fool. And this is a perfect platform for mile high club for the Indian military. You can dispute how this is not a good platform but stay with the topic instead of making personal attacks.


----------



## Abingdonboy

faithfulguy said:


> Of course, I'm in America, you fool. And this is a perfect platform for mile high club for the Indian military. You can dispute how this is not a good platform but stay with the topic instead of making personal attacks.



Mate I suggest you look up the meaning of "mile high club" you don't seem to quite understand its meaning.


----------



## faithfulguy

Abingdonboy said:


> Mate I suggest you look up the meaning of "mile high club" you don't seem to quite understand its meaning.



LOL..............You might be in it for the alternative lifestyle of Indian officers


----------



## Capt.Popeye

faithfulguy said:


> Look like the mile high club of the Indian military has a new platform.



Is that what the USAF uses these aircraft for? CKD


----------



## cloud_digger

faithfulguy said:


> Of course, I'm in America, you fool. And this is a perfect platform for mile high club for the Indian military. You can dispute how this is not a good platform but stay with the topic instead of making personal attacks.



So being an American makes you eligible to change the meaning of a phrase as you wish? No wonder you are a dumb a$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## sancho

*Dr. V.K. Saraswat speaking at the Aero India 2013 Airshow Seminar*



> ...Mirage beeing fitted with SPICE 2000...which is a precision guided submunition for the IAF and it will start supplying for the future integration...



(Minute: 4:21)

Status Of Current Indian Military Development Projects & Road Ahead - Dr Saraswat [Aero India 2013] - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

HAL to deliver 5 Hawk AJTs produced under license from BAE Systems this year, before schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

SpArK said:


> HAL to deliver 5 Hawk AJTs produced under license from BAE Systems this year, before schedule.



Any source buddy, because that would prove good old Ajay Shukla to be wrong once again about HALs production capababilities right?


----------



## SpArK

sancho said:


> Any source buddy, because that would prove good old Ajay Shukla to be wrong once again about HALs production capababilities right?



Saurabh Joshi TweeT. More reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Somthing I have noticed of late is that IA AAC helos have had the Indian flag on their tails and not the Indian 2 colour fin flash as they have always done (and the IAF and IN still do).


Pic of ALH from 2011:






And other earlier examples:












Pic from 2013:
















Notice the Indian flag on the tail of the ALHs.


Is this part of the IA's recent strategy of "Indianiseing" itself? 


Or am I reading too much into this??

I wonder if any member has any ideas on this?
@sancho @arp2041 @SpArK @Capt.Popeye @sandy_136


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

*New Design For India's Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft*

India has unveiled an updated design for its fifth-generation fighter concept, known as the Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA).

Representations of the fighter have changed often in the last few years. But the scale 1:8 model of the concept displayed at last week&#8217;s Aero India 2013 show in Bengaluru is understood to be the final airframe and platform with which the program will proceed.

The twin-engine, stealthy, multirole fighter was first unveiled at the Aero India show in 2009, in the form of a metallic wind-tunnel model. At the show in 2011, a reshaped model saw its designers give it an F-22-like sensibility.

The final design, or at least the one the concept designers have put out this year,* is strongly reminiscent of the Northrop Grumman YF-23 experimental fighter prototype* that lost to the Lockheed-Martin led F-22 Raptor program in 1991.

*The AMCA&#8217;s new fuselage is stretched, with symmetric trapezoidal wings, notably losing the leading edge extensions that were thought to be part of the design. The aircraft is to sport an internal weapons bay and fully indigenous stealth technologies under development, including radar-absorbent paint and composites.*

That is the plan, at any rate. With the country&#8217;s Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) program increasingly adrift ahead of a 2015 squadron service target, there has been skepticism within the Indian air force (IAF) about the pragmatism of committing resources toward an indigenous fifth-generation platform, especially when more than $10 billion will soon be committed to the Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL)-Sukhoi PAK FA-based fighter program. But those concerns haven&#8217;t stood in the way of resources and funding flowing into the AMCA program and an elaborate wish list of technologies being lined up to define an aircraft that almost certainly won&#8217;t see a first flight before the next decade.

&#8220;*Let&#8217;s be clear: the HAL-Sukhoi program isn&#8217;t a joint effort,&#8221; says an IAF officer with Bengaluru-based Training Command. &#8220;The airframe will be identical to the ones the Russians currently have in flight test.* Our decision to go with a single-seat configuration is principally to avoid potential time overruns that will almost certainly be part of designing such a configuration. *The maximum that HAL will do is insert a few systems of our choice and play lead integrator for the &#8216;MKI,&#8217; if you will.* Therefore,* it is imperative that India look ahead and begin developing technologies and platforms like the AMCA. We cannot forever be a buyer of aircraft that are conceptualized, designed by others, and simply assembled or license-built here.*&#8221;

A senior scientist at the AMCA directorate in Bengaluru says, &#8220;We have the fourth-generation Tejas on the one hand. But evolutionary technologies we are developing for the AMCA are on the cutting edge. They hope to be comparable with the best in the world. If we need a little help along the way in the interests of pragmatism, cost and time, we will study the feasibility of cooperation. But this ideally needs to be a fully Indian program. Sensitive stealth technologies will not be shared by foreign technology companies.&#8221;

A brief list of the ambitious technologies that India&#8217;s Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) hopes to equip the AMCA with includes *a panoramic active matrix cockpit, triplex fly-by-light electro-optic architecture, serpentine air intakes to suppress radar signature and an optic-fiber-based digital flight control computer.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The A-5

Abingdonboy said:


> Somthing I have noticed of late is that IA AAC helos have had the Indian flag on their tails and not the Indian 2 colour fin flash as they have always done (and the IAF and IN still do).
> 
> 
> Pic of ALH from 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other earlier examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the Indian flag on the tail of the ALHs.
> 
> 
> Is this part of the IA's recent strategy of "Indianiseing" itself?
> 
> 
> Or am I reading too much into this??
> 
> I wonder if any member has any ideas on this?
> @sancho @arp2041 @SpArK @Capt.Popeye @sandy_136



Hi, it appears to me that the vertically lined insignia will now appear only on IAF or IN-owned aircraft.

AAC seems to prefer Indian flag instead of the insignia, which relates the bird to IAF,,,if you don't look
at the AAC roundel on the side and read "ARMY" written on the boom...just a guess.


----------



## Abingdonboy

The A-5 said:


> Hi, it appears to me that the vertically lined insignia will now appear only on IAF or IN-owned aircraft.
> 
> AAC seems to prefer Indian flag instead of the insignia, which relates the bird to IAF,,,if you don't look
> at the AAC roundel on the side and read "ARMY" written on the boom...just a guess.



Maybe the IN, not sure about IAF:





IAF's fixed fing a/c still sport the fin flash AFAIK- not the full flag.

ICG:






I wonder if this is an offical policy now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Maybe the IN, not sure about IAF:
> 
> 
> IAF's fixed fing a/c still sport the fin flash AFAIK- not the full flag.
> 
> ICG:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is an offical policy now



I can't comment since I do not know about this. I don't know of any promulgation about this; like for e.g. when the Naval Ensign was modified or the Collar tabs and Flags/Pennants of General Staff/Flag Rank officers was changed.

I noticed another thing; that the Flag Car of the CAS that I saw on TV had "IAF 1" on it. This was new to me and even seemed a little strange to me. Flag Cars that I'd seen never carried such markings.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> I noticed another thing; that the Flag Car of the CAS that I saw on TV had "IAF 1" on it. This was new to me and even seemed a little strange to me. Flag Cars that I'd seen never carried such markings.


Yes I had seen this some time back, will try to find pics
@Capt.Popeye


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## kurup




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

sudhir007 said:


> *Dhruv Navigational Radar*



Navigation Radar?..what is that? Is it something to do with TAWS,GPWS or TCAS/ACAS?

Btw if you ask me I think it is a airborne weather radar.


----------



## S-DUCT

kurup said:


>


Perfect.
vertical and horizontal stabliser's edges are perfectly inclined with wings.


----------



## S-DUCT



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

The Hindu : Cities / Thiruvananthapuram : Marshal Arjan Singh in capital city


----------



## S-DUCT




----------



## james5

At the present time Indian air force is very strong.


----------



## Bratva

I like to ask about what kind of Data link is used in IAF phalcon AWAC , is it link 16 or something else ? and how much integration with fighters and ground station is completed and what kind of integration problems are being faced?

Do IAF has or will face problems Like PAF has faced integrating Chinese platform with Western AWAC?
@sancho


----------



## manojb

Good video of Mig29K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

mafiya said:


> I like to ask about what kind of Data link is used in IAF phalcon AWAC , is it link 16 or something else ? and how much integration with fighters and ground station is completed and what kind of integration problems are being faced?
> 
> Do IAF has or will face problems Like PAF has faced integrating Chinese platform with Western AWAC?
> @sancho



Link 16 is not useable with Russian fighters as seen in the Red Flag exercise, one reason why IAF has focused to developed own data links with Israeli help, to link AWACS with Russian and western fighters and not 2 different systems like PAF has to do. The French IFF systems also will be used on Russian and western fighters, to interact with all assets and in future this might be even improved with SATCOM features not only for AWACS and drones, but also for FGFA and possibly Rafale upgrades.


----------



## sancho

manojb said:


> Good video of Mig29K



Very interesting, thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Former Indian Air Force Chief Faces Italian Helo Probe*

NEW DELHI  Indian police said Monday they would probe a former Indian air force chief and 10 others over a $748 million contract for 12 Italian helicopters amid charges that the deal was won through kickbacks.

A senior police official said that the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) had filed a preliminary enquiry report which also links four companies to the alleged scandal.

Former air chief marshal S.P. Tyagi and his cousins were names mentioned in the report, the official said, without elaborating.

If criminality is established, then the next step would be to register a case against the 11 and the four companies, the police official told AFP on condition of anonymity.

The Press Trust of India and Indias Hindustan Times newspaper also said Tyagi, who has strongly denied any wrongdoing, was listed in the CBI report as one of the 11 people to be probed.

Indias Defence Ministry earlier this month said it had initiated action for cancellation of the helicopter contract from AgustaWestland, a unit of Italian aerospace group Finmeccanica, intended for use by top Indian politicians.

India on Feb. 14 put payments to the company on hold and asked the Italian firm to reply if any terms of the contract and an integrity pact it signed in 2010 had been violated.

Finmeccanica insisted in its response last week to the Indian government that it had acted correctly in the deal.

The Italian companys chief executive was arrested on Feb. 12 in Milan as part of a probe by Italian prosecutors.

The purchase came under scrutiny from Italian investigators looking into allegations the group had broken the law by paying bribes to foreign officials, leading to the arrest of Finmeccanicas boss Giuseppe Orsi.

Italian prosecutors suspect that kickbacks worth around 10 percent of the deal, or 50 million euros ($68 million), were paid to Indian officials to ensure AgustaWestland won the contract, Italian media reports say.

Cash was allegedly handed to a cousin of the former Indian Air Force chief, with more money funneled via a web of middlemen and companies in London, Switzerland, Tunisia and Mauritius.

Finmeccanicas Orsi also denies any wrongdoing and his lawyer has called his arrest unjustified.

The chopper deal was cleared by Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, whose Congress-led government has been buffeted by a series of corruption scandals that analysts say could affect the partys electoral chances in 2014 polls.

AgustaWestland, a wholly owned Anglo-Italian unit of Finmeccanica, was manufacturing the helicopters at its plant in southwest England.


Former Indian Air Force Chief Faces Italian Helo Probe | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

*Some more of the Mig 29UPG*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

They really have gone all out to increase the range on the short legged fulcrum.. with the Fatback.. and the PTB-3000 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Oscar said:


> They really have gone all out to increase the range on the short legged fulcrum.. with the Fatback.. and the PTB-3000 tank



Not to forget IFR, but that's the way to go to remove weakpoints of a fighter. The outcome will be a way better multi role fighter, with decent range and endurance for IAFs low end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Oscar said:


> They really have gone all out to increase the range on the short legged fulcrum.. with the Fatback.. and the PTB-3000 tank



Yes, range is one of the major drawbacks of the classic Mig 29. But thats not surprising since it was intended to be a tactical fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Koovie said:


> Yes, range is one of the major drawbacks of the classic Mig 29. But thats not surprising since it was intended to be a tactical fighter.



I think the argument is less about tactical(the F-111 was called Tactical Fighter experimental yet its range was quite a bit)..but rather the purpose. 
The Mig-29 was designed as a defensive fighter(and not just the high low mix).. and hence was not expected to be used offensively as such. in contrast.. the su-27 was designed to fly out with the attack aircraft..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

manojb said:


> Good video of Mig29K



Not sure if you all have recognized...the IAF pilot shown in the video is AM Harish Masand. The person who was instrumental in inducting Mig 29 in IAF. FIghter pilot extraordinaire...If you get a change read his article where he compares Mig29 and M2K, eye opening article and speaks to the potency of this aircraft.


----------



## ANPP

Oscar said:


> I think the argument is less about tactical(the F-111 was called Tactical Fighter experimental yet its range was quite a bit)..but rather the purpose.
> The Mig-29 was designed as a defensive fighter(and not just the high low mix).. and hence was not expected to be used offensively as such. in contrast.. the su-27 was designed to fly out with the attack aircraft..



F111 was much more than a tactical fighter.


----------



## SQ8

ANPP said:


> F111 was much more than a tactical fighter.



Depends on the usage.. 
the B-52 is a strategic bomber used for tactical air support in Afghanistan..Doesnt take away from its original design purpose.


----------



## sancho

Oscar said:


> They really have gone all out to increase the range on the short legged fulcrum.. with the Fatback.. and the PTB-3000 tank



Btw, I checked some of my older load configs and the net, it seems the tank is the PTB-1500:






http://s7.directupload.net/images/130228/sp3w7b88.jpg


The PTB-3000 should be this one:


----------



## Abingdonboy

I had been previously ignorant to the fact that (supposedly) the IAF's C-17s will be coming with ELBIT (HALBIT?) DIRCMs:


Elbit Systems' DIRCM to be Integrated on Boeing Military Aircraft & Helicopters | Defense Update - Military Technology & Defense News


Judging by the list of Boeing a/c ELBIT will "kit-out" it is fair to assume Indian CH-47Fs and AH-64Es will come with the same tech.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

anathema said:


> Not sure if you all have recognized...the IAF pilot shown in the video is AM Harish Masand. The person who was instrumental in inducting Mig 29 in IAF. FIghter pilot extraordinaire...If you get a change read his article where he compares Mig29 and M2K, eye opening article and speaks to the potency of this aircraft.


 @anathema; you have made a mistaken ID in your post, the Indian T/Pilot in the video is Capt Ahuja IN who later happened to be CO Hansa when the MiG-29s were inducted into IN's Black Panthers Squadron. Commisioning CO of the squadron was Cdr Theophilius who is now a TP. 
Wg Cdr H Masand was the commisioning CO of the IAF squadron of MiG-29s at Lohegaon in 1985. Later he was AOC at the same base before rising to AM rank and superannuation. And he (like many other IAF pilots) has a great affinity to the MiG-29.
The rest of the facts are OK. Harish Masand also flew in the MiG-35 when it made demo flights in Aero exhibition in Bangalore. But he was retired then.


----------



## Mujraparty

Three Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) aircraft are presently operationalized in the Indian Air Force (IAF). AWACS are meant as force multipliers for specific area cover and not for surveillance of the entire space of our country. All three AWACS are part of Network Centric Operations and are able to provide adequate coverage of specified areas in Net Centric Operations. Enhancement of airborne surveillance and Command & Control capabilities of IAF is sought to be achieved through procurement of additional AWACS. 

To leverage the experience and expertise gained in the design and development of Airborne Early Warning & Control Systems, a project proposal for *indigenous development of AWACS (India) by DRDO has been approved by the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) on 12th February, 2013. The development of AWACS (India) is envisaged* *to be completed in 84 months from the date of formal sanction of the Programme. *

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to shriP. Viswanathanin Lok Sabha today.


----------



## ANPP

eowyn said:


> Three Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) aircraft are presently operationalized in the Indian Air Force (IAF). AWACS are meant as force multipliers for specific area cover and not for surveillance of the entire space of our country. All three AWACS are part of Network Centric Operations and are able to provide adequate coverage of specified areas in Net Centric Operations. Enhancement of airborne surveillance and Command & Control capabilities of IAF is sought to be achieved through procurement of additional AWACS.
> 
> To leverage the experience and expertise gained in the design and development of Airborne Early Warning & Control Systems, a project proposal for *indigenous development of AWACS (India) by DRDO has been approved by the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) on 12th February, 2013. The development of AWACS (India) is envisaged* *to be completed in 84 months from the date of formal sanction of the Programme. *
> 
> This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to shriP. Viswanathanin Lok Sabha today.



Mat be he was talking about bigger AWACS which was under consideration. Smaller one with EMB145 is near to demonstration though.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF's SPYDER ADS 

Firing the Python 5 missile:






Command & Control Unit:






Missile Loading Unit:





*
Notice that the TATA LPTA 1623 6X6 and LPTA 3138 8X8 are the carrier vehicles!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Just because it is simply a cool looking fighter:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

NEW DELHI: In the last three years, the Indian Air Force has lost 29 fighter planes including 12 MiG-21s in crashes in which six pilots lost their lives, the Lok Sabha was informed on Monday. 

The aircraft lost in the crashes were 12 MiG-21s, 8 MiG-27s, 4 Su-30MKis, 2 Jaguars, 2 Mirage-2000s and 1 MiG-29, defence minister AK Antony said in reply to a written question. 

"In these accidents, a total of six pilots and six civilians have lost their lives. Apart from loss of lives, 39 civilian properties were damaged. Compensation paid for the loss of lives of pilots and for civilians who were are killed or injured was Rs 60 lakh and Rs 40.4 lakh respectively," he said. 

Answering another query, the minister said the IAF was short of 515 pilots but the available strength was sufficient to meet its operational requirements. 

"The strength of pilots as on 1st March, 2013 is 3410 against the sanctioned strength of 3925. Based on the planned induction of new aircraft and weapon systems in the 12th Plan, about 440 pilots are required to be inducted into the IAF per annum," Antony said. 

Answering another query, the minister said 12,634 acres of defence land is under encroachment and the CBI has registered cases against retired Army officers for criminal conspiracy in dealings related to defence land in Pune and Mumbai. 

To a query on the DRDO, he said a total of 443 scientists have resigned form the premier defence research agency during the last five years.

IAF lost 29 fighter planes in past 3 years, AK Antony says - The Times of India


----------



## Dash

*Giant C-17 aircraft to add strategic muscle from June*

NEW DELHI: From June onwards, India will finally begin to add some real strategic airlift muscle. IAF's capability to swiftly transport combat troops and war-fighting equipment to distant battlefronts will be hugely bolstered with the induction of the gigantic C-17 Globemaster-III aircraft. 

Under the largest defence deal inked with the US till now, the 10 C-17 aircraft contracted for $4.1 billion in mid-2011 will begin to touch down in India in June. All 10 will be placed at the Hindon airbase, on the outskirts of New Delhi, by June 2015. "IAF pilots and technicians are being trained in batches in the US to operate the aircraft, even as the infrastructure comes up in Hindon," said an official. 

Defence minister A K Antony on Monday told Lok Sabha that the C-17s were "capable of conveying combat units and their equipment" with a load of 70 tonnes to a distance of 4,200 km "in a single hop". With a 40-tonne load, the range can be extended to 9,000 km. 

"This coupled with a short turnaround time and modern avionics allows the C-17s to be deployed rapidly to any place within our areas of interest. The procurement of C-17 aircraft will enhance the strategic airlift capability of IAF," Antony added. 

The use of "our areas of interest" is significant since, as per the defence establishment, India's "primary areas of geo-strategic interest" stretches from Persian Gulf right across to Malacca Strait. India is likely to go in for another six C-17s after the first 10 as a follow-on contract, much like it is now ordering another six C-130J 'Super Hercules' tactical airlift aircraft after inducting the first six from US in a $1.2 billion contract. 

While the first six C-130Js in the 77 'Veiled Vipers' Squadron are based at Hindon, like the C-17s will be, the next six will be located at Panagarh in West Bengal to take care of the eastern sector with China. The new mountain strike corps to be raised by the Army, at cost of Rs 81,000 crore over the 12th (2012-2017) and 13th plans (2017-2022), will also be headquartered in Panagarh. 

Both the rugged C-17s and C-10Js can land even at small forward airbases on semi-prepared runways, which will be crucial for India to counter China's massive build-up of military infrastructure all along the 4,057-km Line of Actual Control, which includes an extensive rail and road network as well as five fully-operational new airbases in Tibet. 

The four-engine C-17s, for instance, are capable of transporting tanks and troops after taking off from a mere 7,000 feet airstrip. At present, IAF has just a dozen Russian-origin IL-76 'Gajraj' aircraft, with its medium-lift fleet comprising 103 Russian AN-32 aircraft and the six C-130Js. The C-17s and the C-130Js will come into play with India progressively upgrading "advanced landing grounds" along the border with China, especially in eastern Ladakh. 

Giant C-17 aircraft to add strategic muscle from June - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*IAF has lost 29 fighters since 2010, says Antony*

The Indian Air Force (IAF) has lost 29 combat aircraft and six pilots in accidents since 2010, Defence Minister A K Antony told parliament on 11 March. He said the accidents involved 12 Mikoyan MiG-21s, eight MiG-27s, four Sukhoi Su-30MKIs, two SEPECAT Jaguars, two Dassault Mirage 2000Hs, and one
Defence Weekly
14 Mar 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Russia to deliver first 10 Su-30MKI fighter jet engines to India*

Russia's Ufa-based engine-maker will deliver the first 10 of 920 AL-31FP engines for the Su-30MKI Flanker-H to India before the end of March, the manufacturer said.

The contract with India , the largest one with a foreign client in post-Soviet history, was signed in October 2012, and engine deliveries are to be completed by 2022.

Under a 2000 general contract for licensed manufacturing of 140 Su-30MKI air superiority fighters and AL-31FP engines, India had an option of buying an additional number of aircraft engines.

In 2007, the Indian Air Force ordered an additional 40 MKIs. As of January 2013, the IAF had 157 Su-30MKIs in service and it plans to have a fleet of 272.

The Ufa engine manufacturing association is Russia's largest aircraft engine producer.

It produces aircraft engines for Su and MiG family fighters and spare parts, as well as engines for automobiles, gas pumps and turbines, and provides maintenance and support services.

Russia to deliver first 10 Su-30MKI fighter jet engines to India : Rest of the World, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*IAF Negotiating for 10 PS-90A-76 Engines for AWACS* 
Posted by vkthakur on Saturday, March 23, 2013 (EST) 
The IAF is finalizing a deal with Russia's United Engine Corporation (UEC) for an additional 10 PS-90A-76 turbofan engines to power the IL-76TD based AWACS aircraft, an indication that an additional 2 AWACS are being ordered.

IAF Negotiating for 10 PS-90A-76 Engines for AWACS


----------



## Srinivas

Marcel Mämpel explains the helicopter-mounted laser obstacle warning system pitched for the Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## selvan33

*IJT Delays, options for IAF*







With 85 aircrafts on order, HAL has failed to supply even one IJT -36 LSP aircraft to Indian Air force, Maintaining more than three decade old Kiran Trainer aircrafts which have reached retirement age is turning out to be a Hercules task for air force personnel, HAL with a dedicated team in place to sort out issues which IJT -36 is facing, has made no progress on the aircraft.


IJT -36 still needs a lot of testing and still needs to clear spin test, other issues faced by the aircraft are controls, engine issues and weight of the aircraft. Russian AL-55I is also suffering from weight issues and has failed to provide required thrust; failure of Russian AL-55I resulted into crash of one of the IJT-36 Prototype. Russian help has been sorted in fixing issues with AL-55I engine and it seems HAL will rope in BAE to help fix issues with IJT-36.



IAF on other hand has put follow-on order for 37 more Pilatus PC-7 Mk 2 aircraft that will take the total planes with IAF to 112, additional planes will be used in Stage-II along with Kiran aircrafts, but it seems to be temporary fix. If HAL is not able to fix issues of IJT-36 aircraft IAF will have to look for other options. options include import of IJT from abroad , Russian have been pushing YAK-130 from some time now , other option will be to upgrade Pilatus PC-7 Mk 2 to carry weapons for training pilots , or operate Pilatus PC-7 Mk 2 and Bae Hawks in Stage-II .

Defence Minister A.K. Antony in Aero India 2013 set 2015 as the deadline for Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. to deliver the intermediate jet trainer (IJT) to the Air Force.HAL has promised IOC for aircraft by end of this year, we can only hope HAL gets its act right and is able to fix the aircraft in time, scrapping the project will only highlight utter lack of failure of India&#8217;s premier Aeronautics company in developing a very basic aircraft for countries air force.
IJT Delays, options for IAF | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Six Indian MiGF-29 fighter planes have been upgraded in Russia and the remaining 63 will be upgraded in India, an official from the Russian Aircraft Corporation MiG said at the aerospace exhibition LIMA 2013 on Saturday, March 30. 

He said the modernisation is carried out in two stages. At the first stage, six planes were flown to Russia, accompanied by an Indian project team, which will then teach specialists in India.

Three of the six planes have already gone back home. The other three are being upgraded at Nizhny Novgorod&#8217;s Sokol, which is part of MiG. They will be handed over to India before the end of the year.

At the second stage, the remaining 63 fighter planes will be upgraded in India by Indian specialists.

The modernisation programme was launched in 2009 in cooperation with India&#8217;s HAL.



Russia upgrades six MiG-29 planes for India, 63 to be upgraded in India | Russia & India Report


----------



## Srinivas

*156 air warriors inducted into Indian Air Force*






Stressing the development of professional skills, Chief Non Technical Training Officer (CNTTO) Air Commodore Pawan Mullick of Head Quarter Training Command, said they can be developed only through continuous learning during different stages of training.

Air Commodore Mullick was addressing after reviewing the Passing out Parade of 156 Airmen of Non Technical Training Institute (NTTI), who were inducted into the Indian Air Force as full fledged Air Warriors, at Sambra.

He reminded the newly inducted airmen about the great tradition of IAF to render selfless service in the defence of our nation, amply demonstrated during war as well as in peace.

The reviewing officer said that ample opportunities are available in the IAF to improve one&#8217;s individual profile and growth in service depending on merit, self resolve and commitment.

Air Commodore Mullick also advised them to channelise their zeal and enthusiasm in right direction, be highly disciplined and take pride in being an Air Warrior. Group Captain Stanzin Thinless, Station Commander of Air Force Station, Belgaum, received the Reviewing Officer. Trophies were presented to meritorious airmen.

Among the prize winners, Air Craftsman Digvijay Singh Solanki topped the General Service Training, Leading Air Craftsman (LAC) Satyam Pal was adjudged as Best All Rounder and best in Accounts Asst Trade. Whereas LAC Abdul Malik was declared Best in Admin Assistant Trade.

156 air warriors inducted into Indian Air Force - The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*Mirage 2000 at night*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

IAF gears up for red flag exercise starting from 14 july....sending 8 mkis,2 super hurcules,2 IL-78s,1 IL-76 with over 150 personal.
IAF gears up for US air combat exercises - The Times of India


----------



## DacterSaab

^^ no AWACS?????


----------



## Capt.Popeye

DacterSaab said:


> ^^ no AWACS?????



No, and there seems to be a reason for that


----------



## sancho

kaykay said:


> IAF gears up for red flag exercise starting from 14 july....sending 8 mkis,2 super hurcules,2 IL-78s,1 IL-76 with over 150 personal.
> IAF gears up for US air combat exercises - The Times of India



The article is pure BS, why would IAF send 2 of 6 IL 78 to an exercise? Why would they send the C130s? Over 150 personal???
Remember at the first Red Flag exercise we send MKIs 1 x Tanker and 1 x Transporter only and even if we take more cargo or personal, we would take the C17 and a tanker, instead of C130s with it's limited range.

Also:



> IAF was then still not fully familiar with operating in an AWACS (airborne warning and control systems) environment.
> 
> That is no longer the case. The force now has its own Israeli Phalcon AWACs, which are tremendous force-multipliers in modern day air combat.



Again nonsense, because it were technical reasons that limited MKIs from beeing linked with NATO AWACS, the same will be the case now as well, since we have own datalinks in the MKI as well as the A50 Phalcon.




DacterSaab said:


> ^^ no AWACS?????




Of course not, we only have 3 x AWACS and a huge airspace, there is no need to limit our defence capability only for an exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Indian MiGs: flights under way : Voice of Russia*


This week saw the beginning of the modernization of Russia&#8217;s MiG-29 fighter jets for the Indian Air Force. The first six such planes will be upgraded at the Sokol plant located in the Russian city of Nizhny Novgorod. Shortly after, another 63 aircraft will be modernized at Indian enterprises. The modernization is aimed at extending the service life of the MiGs, purchased by India in the early 1990s. The upgraded aircraft are expected to be in service in the next ten years.
Negotiations on the supplies of the then-most advanced MiG-29s to the Indian Air Force started in the mid-1980s. A total of 80 such planes were delivered to India between 1985 and 1995. India&#8217;s top brass saw the delivery as a response to Pakistan purchasing the US-made F-16A fighter jets at the time. This is why New Delhi attached paramount importance to clinching a deal with Russia on supplying MiG-29s to India.
The modernization will see MiG-29s turn into MiG-29UPG aircraft, in line with a 900-million-dollar contract that was signed in 2009. Thanks to the modernization program, the warplanes&#8217; service life is expected to stand at 40 years.
The program also envisages making the upgraded planes&#8217; equipment compatible with the MiG-29K/KUB deck-based fighters that are supplied to India in accordance with an agreement on the modernization of the Vikramaditya aircraft carrier. The maiden flight of the upgraded MiG-29UPG fighter took place in February 2011.
The modernization program&#8217;s further goal is to upgrade the MiG-29UPG so that it can comply with the technical characteristics of the MiG-29k and MiG-29KUB fighters that are currently supplied to the Indian Navy.
Equipped with air-to-surface guided weapons, the MiG-29&#8217;s modernized version will also have air-refueling equipment on board, something that will enable to expand the aircraft&#8217;s operating range to 1,500 kilometers.


----------



## fatman17

*The Pain And Iron Rain In India*

April 4, 2013: The Indian Air Force is fading fast because of an exceptionally high accident rate. In the last five years the air force has lost (on average) ten aircraft a year to accidents. That means every two years a squadron worth of aircraft are lost. The Indian Air Force is authorized to have 42 fighter squadrons, each with about twenty aircraft. But with the crashes and so many of the older MiG (21, 23, and 27) fighters wearing out so quickly (and being retired), India has only 32 squadrons available. Half of those squadrons are modern aircraft (Mig-29, Su-30, and Mirage 2000), the rest are the older MiGs that are still flyable. India is refurbishing its MiG-29s and shopping for 126 modern fighters from whoever will give them the best deal for about $7 billion. Meanwhile, there is no immediate threat. Pakistan is the only real enemy in the region, and their smaller fighter fleet is also aging. 

A quarter of the Indian losses have been helicopters, which are being increasingly replaced with Indian made choppers. India has been trying to produce locally designed and made fighters but have not managed to get these local designs into production. So the air force remains dependent on foreign fighters. 

One unfortunate side effect of the rapid loss or retirement of so many older aircraft is that there are now no flying jobs for hundreds of Indian fighter pilots. Most are now sitting at desks, and many would like to leave the service and make a lot more money flying civilian transports. Like all air forces, the Indian pilots joined up so they could fly. But the older Russian aircraft were designed for doctrine developed in the defunct Soviet Union. Back then, the Soviets sought to save money by not flying their warplanes nearly as much as Western air forces. The Soviets did not depend on skilled pilots but a lot of aircraft. That strategy has since been discarded and everyone is trying to improve the training of their pilots. 

It&#8217;s not just the older aircraft that are crashing but the modern ones as well. In the last four years four of India's Russian made Su-30MKI jet fighters have crashed. Two years ago the commander of the Indian Air Force took an hour-long flight in one of India's Su-30MKI to reassure Indian pilots that the Su-30MKI was safe. Two had crashed in 2009, due to mechanical failures, and there were widely publicized reliability problems with the engines and many of the other Russian designed and built components of the aircraft. 

Indian pilots are understandably nervous about the safety of the many Russian warplanes they fly. The MiG fighters are the most dangerous but the more recent Su-30 models were believed to be a lot safer. Recent problems indicate this may not be the case, thus the 2011 flight by the head of the air force. Air force leaders are under tremendous pressure to cut the loss rate. Pilot training has increased, as have efforts to increase maintenance and safety standards. 

The MiGs are still crashing, with a MiG-27 going down on February 12th. India has lost so many MiG-21 fighters that it is trying to retire this type of aircraft as quickly as possible. Over the last half century, India has bought 976 MiG-21s and over half are gone, mostly because of accidents. While India was something of an extreme case in this area (other users don't fly their MiG-21s as much), it's been typical of MiG aircraft. All this is part of the decline of the once feared, and admired, MiG reputation. Starting in World War II (the MiG-1 entered service in 1940), through the Korean War (the MiG-15 jet fighter), and the Cold War (the MiG-17/19/21/23/27/29), MiGs comprised the bulk of the jet fighters in communist, and Indian, air forces. But after the Cold War ended in 1991, the flaws of the MiG aircraft (poor quality control and reliability, difficult to fly) caught up with it's users, in a big way. In the last few years most of the bad news about military aircraft reliability, accidents, and crashes has involved MiG products. For example, all Indian MiG-27s have been grounded several times in the last few years because of suspected mechanical problems. These fears are not new. The MiG-27 and Cold War era Russian warplanes in general do not age well. 

Last year India went public with yet another complaint about the Russian made Su-30 fighters. That was about an unspecified "design flaw" in the electronic flight control system for the aircraft. This bit of information was made public because India found that more discreet communications about these matters results in little or no action from the Russians. For example, India has been pressuring Russia for several years to do something about component failures in the Russian designed AL-31 engines that power the Indian Su-30MKI jet fighters. There have been several AL-31 failures because of this in both Indian and Russian Su-30s. The latest accidents indicate that the problems remain. 

The Indian Air Force has been struggling with this attrition problem for a decade now, with some success. The authorized number of squadrons has been reduced from 45 to 42 but the air force refuses to reduce that further, even though not enough aircraft can be kept flying to equip more than 33 squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

fatman17 said:


> *The Pain And Iron Rain In India*
> 
> April 4, 2013: The Indian Air Force is fading fast because of an exceptionally high accident rate. In the last five years the air force has lost (on average) ten aircraft a year to accidents. That means every two years a squadron worth of aircraft are lost. The Indian Air Force is authorized to have 42 fighter squadrons, each with about twenty aircraft. But with the crashes and so many of the older MiG (21, 23, and 27) fighters wearing out so quickly (and being retired), India has only 32 squadrons available. Half of those squadrons are modern aircraft (Mig-29, Su-30, and Mirage 2000), the rest are the older MiGs that are still flyable. India is refurbishing its MiG-29s and shopping for 126 modern fighters from whoever will give them the best deal for about $7 billion. Meanwhile, there is no immediate threat. Pakistan is the only real enemy in the region, and their smaller fighter fleet is also aging.
> 
> A quarter of the Indian losses have been helicopters, which are being increasingly replaced with Indian made choppers. India has been trying to produce locally designed and made fighters but have not managed to get these local designs into production. So the air force remains dependent on foreign fighters.
> 
> One unfortunate side effect of the rapid loss or retirement of so many older aircraft is that there are now no flying jobs for hundreds of Indian fighter pilots. Most are now sitting at desks, and many would like to leave the service and make a lot more money flying civilian transports. Like all air forces, the Indian pilots joined up so they could fly. But the older Russian aircraft were designed for doctrine developed in the defunct Soviet Union. Back then, the Soviets sought to save money by not flying their warplanes nearly as much as Western air forces. The Soviets did not depend on skilled pilots but a lot of aircraft. That strategy has since been discarded and everyone is trying to improve the training of their pilots.
> 
> It&#8217;s not just the older aircraft that are crashing but the modern ones as well. In the last four years four of India's Russian made Su-30MKI jet fighters have crashed. Two years ago the commander of the Indian Air Force took an hour-long flight in one of India's Su-30MKI to reassure Indian pilots that the Su-30MKI was safe. Two had crashed in 2009, due to mechanical failures, and there were widely publicized reliability problems with the engines and many of the other Russian designed and built components of the aircraft.
> 
> Indian pilots are understandably nervous about the safety of the many Russian warplanes they fly. The MiG fighters are the most dangerous but the more recent Su-30 models were believed to be a lot safer. Recent problems indicate this may not be the case, thus the 2011 flight by the head of the air force. Air force leaders are under tremendous pressure to cut the loss rate. Pilot training has increased, as have efforts to increase maintenance and safety standards.
> 
> The MiGs are still crashing, with a MiG-27 going down on February 12th. India has lost so many MiG-21 fighters that it is trying to retire this type of aircraft as quickly as possible. Over the last half century, India has bought 976 MiG-21s and over half are gone, mostly because of accidents. While India was something of an extreme case in this area (other users don't fly their MiG-21s as much), it's been typical of MiG aircraft. All this is part of the decline of the once feared, and admired, MiG reputation. Starting in World War II (the MiG-1 entered service in 1940), through the Korean War (the MiG-15 jet fighter), and the Cold War (the MiG-17/19/21/23/27/29), MiGs comprised the bulk of the jet fighters in communist, and Indian, air forces. But after the Cold War ended in 1991, the flaws of the MiG aircraft (poor quality control and reliability, difficult to fly) caught up with it's users, in a big way. In the last few years most of the bad news about military aircraft reliability, accidents, and crashes has involved MiG products. For example, all Indian MiG-27s have been grounded several times in the last few years because of suspected mechanical problems. These fears are not new. The MiG-27 and Cold War era Russian warplanes in general do not age well.
> 
> Last year India went public with yet another complaint about the Russian made Su-30 fighters. That was about an unspecified "design flaw" in the electronic flight control system for the aircraft. This bit of information was made public because India found that more discreet communications about these matters results in little or no action from the Russians. For example, India has been pressuring Russia for several years to do something about component failures in the Russian designed AL-31 engines that power the Indian Su-30MKI jet fighters. There have been several AL-31 failures because of this in both Indian and Russian Su-30s. The latest accidents indicate that the problems remain.
> 
> The Indian Air Force has been struggling with this attrition problem for a decade now, with some success. The authorized number of squadrons has been reduced from 45 to 42 but the air force refuses to reduce that further, even though not enough aircraft can be kept flying to equip more than 33 squadrons.





The reasons behind MIG 21/27 crashes are well known and understood. Mainly it is age catching up with these machines. This issue will be rectified within 4 years.


Wrt the MKIs, 4 crashes in 12+ years of operation is an enviable safety record that most other platforms/AFs would struggle to match especially considering the amount of flght-hours the IAF puts on these beasts every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Oh how refreshing, a Pakistani posting news about the IAF's crash rate.



It's news mate and he didn't commented on it either, so chill.  Fatman17 is not trolling around, but is always a good source for news reports and infos, always worth reading! Besides, when we don't get over the origin issue, why should the Pakistani members when we post news in their section?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> see a theme?



 Yes, that all of them are simple news post, not one of them had a personal comment and he didn't commented later on them in a bad way either right? 
Look mate, I am getting the same reactions in the PAF thread as well when I post news about JF 17 or whatever and I am fed up to constantly saying that no trolling or offence is intended. It's simply not fair the his or my posts will be taken with prejudiced, only because of our origin don't you think?
It's not like I couldn't understand your point too, since I can give you several names right away, that would have posted this with a certain intention in mind, but I can assure you that this is not the case with fatman17.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Yes, that all of them are simple news post, not one of them had a personal comment and he didn't commented later on them in a bad way either right?
> Look mate, I am getting the same reactions in the PAF thread as well when I post news about JF 17 or whatever and I am fed up to constantly saying that no trolling or offence is intended. It's simply not fair the his or my posts will be taken with prejudiced, only because of our origin don't you think?
> It's not like I couldn't understand your point too, since I can give you several names right away, that would have posted this with a certain intention in mind, but I can assure you that this is not the case with fatman17.



Fair enough @sancho, if you can vouch for fatman17 then fair enough- I redact my previous comments and apoligise to @fatman17 for any offence they may have caused. 


The fact is, like you say, too many members here who would post such news with one specific intention in mind and it's not information sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*May day: Indias New Basic & Intermediate Flight Trainers*
Apr 15, 2013 15:18 UTC by Defense Industry Daily staff

*Latest update*

*April 15/13:*

Im sorry, Danuj, you cant do that. Indias Business Standard reports that the option for 37 more PC-7 Mk.II trainers is being stalled by HAL. The state-owned firm is demanding that the IAF buy 108 of their undeveloped HTT-40 trainer instead, in order to meet Indias requirement for a total of 183 basic trainers. Theyre leaning on defense minister Antonys recent fetish for India-only production, in order to avoid corruption in defense procurement.

We use fetish here in its traditional sense: a key component of animist magic that is performed as a placebo, in return for tangible recompense. To review:

After a long history of late or deficient performance on other aircraft programs, and a INR 600 million per trainer bid (vid. Dec 19/12) that got them thrown out of the competition, HAL has miraculously discovered that they can offer the HTT-40 for just INR 350 million per plane, a 42% reduction thats suddenly cheaper than Pilatus proven INR 385 million figure. This will include development of an armed HTT-40, and HAL is also claiming lower life-cycle costs. A 42% reduction suggests that either the original bid was overpriced, or that the new bid is a deliberate lowball, to be followed by unexpected price hikes once political commitment makes it hard to back out. Meanwhile, life cycle cost estimates that mean anything require a flying fleet like Pilatus, not paper promises without a prototype. The history of military programs suggests that HTT-40 O&M estimates will be too low, and will avoid the equally important question of service quality.

Meanwhile, the Indian Air Force will find it difficult to train its pilots, because HAL is lobbying to block planes the IAF says it needs, by making promises it almost certainly cant keep. All in return for money and political favors. Which, somehow, doesnt qualify as corruption.


https://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/mayday-indias-intermediate-flight-trainers-07391/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

A few vids uploaded by a few Thai AF/Army pilots who visited India. They are given a brief on the ALH, they seem pretty impressed:
















The explanation of what the ALH's cockpit and avionics are able to do impressed me greatly:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> A few vids uploaded by a few Thai AF/Army pilots who visited India. They are given a brief on the ALH, they seem pretty impressed:
> 
> The explanation of what the ALH's cockpit and avionics are able to do impressed me greatly:


 @Abingdonboy; Great Find! 
Many thing s were interesting here, One was the info about the tail rotor: the briefing by the CTP (rotorcraft) says that it is Carbon Fibre Composite. One of his predecessors in the IAF; an early pioneer (and another Unni) flew Mi-4s which has plywood tail rotors. Helicopters in India have a long way since then!!

The section about the avionics too was impressive, to say the least.

This seems to have been shot during a marketing trip to Utapao AFB in Thailand. Utapao was a big USAF AFB in the days of Viet Nam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> @Abingdonboy; Great Find!
> Many thing s were interesting here, One was the info about the tail rotor: the briefing by the CTP (rotorcraft) says that it is Carbon Fibre Composite. One of his predecessors in the IAF; an early pioneer (and another Unni) flew Mi-4s which has plywood tail rotors. Helicopters in India have a long way since then!!
> 
> The section about the avionics too was impressive, to say the least.
> 
> This seems to have been shot during a marketing trip to Utapao AFB in Thailand. Utapao was a big USAF AFB in the days of Viet Nam.



It was cool to see that the moving map display can use satellite imagery- this would be very useful!

I didn't know the ALH had this capability.


----------



## sancho

Capt.Popeye said:


> This seems to have been shot during a marketing trip to Utapao AFB in Thailand. Utapao was a big USAF AFB in the days of Viet Nam.



Which is about time that we market the Dhruv more agressively, since there are many countries with huge stocks of older UH-1s, where the Dhruv would be a highly advanced and cost-effective replacement. The pilot in the 2nd video is by the way test pilot that presented the LCH demos at Aero India if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sancho said:


> Which is about time that we market the Dhruv more agressively, since there are many countries with huge stocks of older UH-1s, where the Dhruv would be a highly advanced and cost-effective replacement. The pilot in the 2nd video is by the way test pilot that presented the LCH demos at Aero India if I'm not wrong.



He is the CTP (Rotorcraft) of HAL; WingCo Unni Nair.



Abingdonboy said:


> It was cool to see that the moving map display can use satellite imagery- this would be very useful!
> 
> I didn't know the ALH had this capability.



That really is extremely useful. Now tie that in with the IRNSS system and see what a whopper it will be. Likely the Indian Version has data-links embedded as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Executioner

Ready to supply MiG-35s to India - Korotkov | Russia & India Report


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Dassault Mirage 2000H Vajra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

*HAL upgraded Dornier glass cockpit *





for comparison sake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndianArmy

Thats a neatly designed cockpit by the HAL...


----------



## sancho

I wonder if they still could do some modernisation to this cockpit:


----------



## jha

^^^ They can always offer something like this...


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> ^^^ They can always offer something like this...



They already have:







But it won't be available anytime soon and I doubt that Dassault will completely change their layout unless we would be a partner of the Rafale. So what could HAL or Samtel do, to modernise the Rafale cockpit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

Jaguar look mean


----------



## sancho

SR-91 said:


> Jaguar look mean



Yeah, for a PR exercise, in reality such a load would never be used, once since that are dumb bombs only and secondly that it don't get to any range without fuel tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

@sancho


*I DONT CARE WHAT ANYBODY SAYS ABOUT U*>>>>>>>*U R THE  MAN*P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

The jag is kind of cute, but that's what I call a mean (and no, I don't mean the fighter in the last pic ):


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho personally I don't see the M2K or Rafales as "mean", I see them as elegant and graceful machines that happen to be able to deliver copious amounts if firepower. 


Leave it to the French to design such beautiful and charming killing machines!


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho personally I don't see the M2K or Rafales as "mean", I see them as elegant and graceful machines that happen to be able to deliver copious amounts if firepower.
> 
> 
> Leave it to the French to design such beautiful and charming killing machines!



True by design, but the look of a fully loaded M2K-5 or Rafale compared to the Jag, is definitely mean.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> True by design, but the look of a fully loaded M2K-5 or Rafale compared to the Jag, is definitely mean.


For me the Jag has never looked "mean" regardless of its weapon load outs. 










Even with 6 GBU-12 and RPL741 drop-tanks the Rafale still looks so graceful and elegant but not nessercarily "mean" - just my opinion!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

For me the F-15 is as mean as it gets:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho

Impressive, but not "mean" IMHO:









Too pretty for its own good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Slide show given to some Indian journos by Boeing:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## selvan33

*
IAF recruitment rally successfully held in Kohima*

Airmen recruitment rally was successfully conducted from May 3 to 6 in Kohima. Commanding Officer GNV Vijay Anand thanked the government of Nagaland and its officials for their support in the form of administrative help. 

The rally has been successful in terms of candidates passing written test on May 3 for non technical trades, stated a defence release. 

For non-technical trades, out of 222 candidates, 91 candidates passed and for technical trades out of 68 candidates 20 candidates passed.

This rally was also successful in terms of candidates&#8217; turnout from Nagaland state. 12 candidates from Nagaland cleared the tests and will feature in All India Select List for merit and will subsequently receive call letters for enrolment to the Indian Air Force.

Commanding Officer mentioned that in near future &#8220;Airmen Recruitment Rally&#8221; in the state of Nagaland will be planned to give good opportunity for interested candidates of Nagaland. 

This year, three more airmen recruitment rallies would be held - one on September in Itanagar, Arunachal Pradesh, one in Oct0ber in Golaghat, Assam and last rally in Passighat, Arunachal Pradesh.

*IAF recruitment rally successfully held in Kohima : Nagaland Post*


----------



## sancho

Just noticed this pic, in a part of the take off magazin, which is interesting and that I might have missed before. It's a twin seater Mig 29 UPG, with Kh31 missiles:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## selvan33

sancho said:


> Just noticed this pic, in a part of the take off magazin, which is interesting and that I might have missed before. It's a twin seater Mig 29 UPG, with Kh31 missiles:



A beautiful beast.


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

I don't know if anyone has picked this up:



> [...]As things stand, for Trappiers wish to come true, either Dassault will have to give in to Indias demands which it has resisted until now or the Indian side will have to relax its tender criteria. Currently, both look unlikely. Given Dassaults financial situation the company cannot afford any business risk. Whereas, enhanced scrutiny of defence deals in a season ridden with corruption scandals precludes Indian negotiators from extending any concessions.
> In this case, the French company will have to do something special. Eyes are on the Paris Air Show which opens 17th of June at Le Bourget in France.* Dassault is expected to lay out a red carpet for the Indian delegation*.* However, in what could come as a dampener to the French company, rumours in the defence ministry corridors suggest that given the sensitive phase of negotiations, the ministry is expected to tone down this years participation at the show.*



More:
Financial Express


I like these little pieces of trivia.



A bit of a shame that Dassualt are going to that effort but understandable I guess.


----------



## IndianArmy

Note sure if this video has been posted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-DUCT

HTT-40 1st flight is scheduled to happen in june 2015.


----------



## sancho

> *Satellite images show Chinese fighter jets deployed to base in Tibet*
> 
> The base is a part of Chinese strategy of widening China&#8217;s power in the Indian region and it is considered to be a response to the Indian air bases of Chabua and Tezpur in Assam region.



The Aviationist » Satellite images show Chinese fighter jets deployed to base in Tibet


----------



## RPK

*Antony inaugurates Sukhoi airbase in Thanjavur | The Hindu*


This would be the first ever fighter base in Southern Peninsula under the control of Southern Air Command.

The full Sukhoi squadron (16 to 18 jets) will be deployed at the base by 2017-18, after the requisite facilities come up over the next few years.

So far India has inducted over 170 of the 272 Sukhoi-30MKIs contracted from Russia.

Pune and Bareilly already have housed two Sukhoi squadrons each, while Tezpur, Chabua, Halwara and Jodhpur have a squadron each.

At the Thanjavur airbase, the IAF in future may deploy unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) as it had operated them in Thanjavur in the past also, IAF sources said.

*(I was there yesterday nobody knows whats going on)*






A Sukhoi-30 aircraft takes off and flying at the Dedication ceremony of Airforce station in Thanjavur on Monday.Photo:B.Velankanni Raj


----------



## Abingdonboy

@RPK what do you mean no one Knows what's going on?


----------



## RPK

Abingdonboy said:


> @RPK what do you mean no one Knows what's going on?



Local People doesn't know the inauguration since it was first fighter base in Southern Peninsula

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Interesting wrt the Avro replacement:



> *Airbus Military readies winglet-equipped C295W for market*
> 
> Airbus Military has detailed a schedule to bring a winglet-equipped enhancement of its C295 medium transport into operational use from the fourth quarter of 2014.
> 
> Dubbed the C295W, the future build standard will incorporate a strengthened wing to allow the installation of the metallic winglets, with the entire modification package to add 90kg (198lb) to the transport's weight, the company says.
> *Combined with an increase in available power from the aircraft's Pratt & Whitney Canada PW127 engines, the winglets will boost payload, climb, altitude and cruise performance, especially when operating in hot environmental conditions and from high airfields*...



Airbus Military readies winglet-equipped C295W for market


----------



## sancho

> *Officials Pessimistic About LUH Prospects*
> 
> India's long-delayed effort to acquire 197 light reconnaissance and surveillance helicopters for its army and air force is spiraling toward what might be the program's second cancellation...
> 
> ...A senior Indian defense ministry source confirms that the Defense Acquisition Council, headed by Defense Minister A.K. Antony, will not move forward on the light helicopter program until inquiries into corruption charges by the officer are complete...
> 
> ...Now, the possibility of a second program kill has Eurocopter managers in India anxious to the extreme.
> 
> The &#8220;delay in the procurement program for reconnaissance and surveillance helicopters has become a serious cause of concern for Eurocopter,&#8221; wrote Rainer Farid, vice president for sales and customer relations in India and South Asia in an April 3 letter to India's director general of acquisitions. &#8220;Since issue of the current [request for proposals], till date four years has elapsed, and the validity of the commercial quotes has already been extended six times.&#8221;
> 
> Kamov declined requests for comment on the program, but an official at Russian Helicopters in New Delhi described a sense of confusion about how to proceed.
> 
> &#8220;It does not look good. The government hasn't answered questions sent by us. The signal appears to be, step back, this isn't happening,&#8221; the official said. &#8220;We are currently weighing our options under the Defense Procurement Procedure. There is a total absence of clarity on the way forward.&#8221;
> 
> Industry worries appear to be shared within the Indian government. Defense ministry officials remain grim about the program's future.
> 
> &#8220;It isn't formally over. But it seems unlikely it will come up for a decision any time soon,&#8221; says a senior defense ministry acquisitions officer. &#8220;The entire deal will have to be reexamined, perhaps from scratch.&#8221;
> 
> The possibility of ending the procurement a second time is a bitter blow for the army and air force, both of which have desperately sought new-build helicopters for operations from high-altitude bases since 2004...



Officials Pessimistic About LUH Prospects


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Officials Pessimistic About LUH Prospects



Mr Antony- you waste of space. Put lives endanger just to protect you image. How the eff can this scumbag sleep at night? 


As they say- chalo- bring on the HAL LUH. Hopefully HAL will speed up this bird's devlopment and have it serving the nation before too long.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silent poison

India's air power is all set to get a huge boost as the Indian Air Force (IAF) is holding talks with various companies over the purchase of different types of aircraft in the near future.

On Friday, Union minister of state for defence Jitendra Singh went on a sortie in one of the newly inducted PC-7 MK-11 basic trainer aircraft flown by a pilot at the Air Force Academy, Dundigal. "It was magical. We also did a few maneuvers. It reminded me of the days when I used to fly," Jitendra Singh said.

It cost Rs 3,500 crore for purchasing 75 PC-7 MK-11 aircraft from Switzerland, developing the required infrastructure and ground facilities.

As about a dozen of the basic trainer aircraft have arrived, they will be used for ab initio training of pilots by the IAF from July this year. The rest of the aircraft is expected to reach by August 2015. These aircraft have been purchased keeping in mind the needs of training up to the year 2060, Air Chief Marshal N A K Browne said. He, however, said the IAF actually needs 173 aircraft.

To the question whether the induction of the new trainer aircraft means there would be no more mishaps at Dundigal like before when the HPT-32 trainer aircraft was being used, the Air Chief said, "Military aviation, one must understand, has risks".

He said the earlier HPT-32 trainer aircraft had 'engine cuts' and this problem could not be understood or rectified. The Air Chief also pointed out that IAF had seen the best safety record in its entire history last year. *He said the C-17 Globemaster III airlifters will arrive in India from the US on June 17. These aircraft, purchased from Boeing, will be used for 'strategic air lifting' by the IAF.*

*As part of the modernisation of the IAF, he said negotiations were being held for the purchase of the air-to-air refuelling tanker A330 MRTT from Airbus. He said negotiations had been completed for the purchasing of the C-130J aircraft. These aircraft reportedly will be used for the Special Forces.*

*Browne said the negotiations went off 'smoothly' for acquiring the Medium Multi Role Aircraft (MMRC) and the deal is expected to be finalised by September or October this year. He also said by the end of next year the IAF would have the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA).

Replying to a question, the air chief said the IAF had been sanctioned 
20 more hawk aircraft which are expected to be delivered in three years time. "I am also missing the disbanded Surya Kiran team. When the hawk aircraft arrive, the aerobatics team will be revived," he said.*

Jitendra Singh said there would be complete transparency in the new acquisitions being made by the defence ministry. "The Defence Procurement Policy-2013 will create a better environment for the Indian industry to be involved in defence production," the minister said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Most important line in the post,MMRCA negotiations went 'SMOOTHLY' and will be signed by september or october.
Coming right from AIR force chief's mouth,bang.Rafale is coming people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Most important line in the post,MMRCA negotiations went 'SMOOTHLY' and will be signed by september or october.
> Coming right from AIR force chief's mouth,bang.Rafale is coming people.



Key things that jump out:

- 98 more PC-7 MK.II BTTs are almost certain to be ordered
-IAF's first C-17 will arrive in India on the 17th of June (~2 weeks)
- Negotians for the 6 follow-on Super Hercs have been completed so the deal will be signed ths year
- Talks are on for the A330 MRTTs- hurray!! Hadn't heard much on this front for a while. 
- The Surya Kiran will be reformed in 3 years and will be flying HAWK MK.132s and 20 extra airframes have been ordered for this role. 


And finally- the big one:

- MMRCA talks are going "smoothly" and the timeline is now Sept/Oct 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jiki

Abingdonboy said:


> - 98 more PC-7 MK.II BTTs are almost certain to be ordered



den wht will happen to HAL HTT-40 IAF sud order 60-70 of dem after 112 of PC-7 or we will be blamed again for importing even for a basic trainer and also it is not a proud to be thing for indian aerospace


-


> MMRCA talks are going "smoothly" and the timeline is now Sept/Oct 2013.



it came down to that smooth ...hmmm gr8 den but still some smoke is der wht abt the 2 diff contract demanding by Dassault and how GOI satisfied the ambanis(RAL).....


----------



## Abingdonboy

jiki said:


> den wht will happen to HAL HTT-40 IAF sud order 60-70 of dem after 112 of PC-7 or we will be blamed again for importing even for a basic trainer and also it is not a proud to be thing for indian aerospace



The IAF officially stated it didn't need or want the HTT-40 anymore once it was getting deliveries of the PC-7. For something as simple as a BTT it makes no sense to be operating two DIFFERENT platforms- this will only create to logistical,maintenance and training curriculum issues and cost the IAF in the long term. HAL failed to deliver on the HTT-40 and the IAF said as much. For some reason HAL are still pushing for it but I seriously doubt this bird has any future. It is a case of too little too late- they 
didn't invest the time when they should have and now are waking up too late to this realization. 



jiki said:


> it came down to that smooth ...hmmm gr8 den but still some smoke is der wht abt the 2 diff contract demanding by Dassault and how GOI satisfied the ambanis(RAL).....


All these things are going on behind close doors so we have no idea if and how these issues were addressed to date. This info will emerge over time for sure but right now we are in the dark. 


+ @jiki could you respond to my Q in the Indian SF thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YouGotRouged

Just out of curiosity, why do we need the 'Surya Kiran' team? Aren't they just an acrobatics/aerial display team?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bill_Maher said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do we need the 'Surya Kiran' team? Aren't they just an acrobatics/aerial display team?



Yep that's all they are. Same reason any AF needs/wants/has such a display team- to show of skills, promote a good image, inspire, awe etc etc


IAF'S SARANG HELO display team btw:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakchina

Oh la. All these aircrafts and weapons just to contain China which is under embargo and cannot purchase anything. P 8 Orion, C 17 Globemaster, training aircraft from Switzerland, Hawk from Britain, Airbus refueling from Europe, Rafale fromk France, more Su 30 MKI from Russia, more avionics and radar for the SU 30 MKI from Israel, Apache from the US, engines for LCA from the US etc, all, these to contain the so called China threat, to contain China with its outdated weaponry and copied Russian clones. China should be very strong.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Pakchina said:


> Oh la. *All these aircrafts and weapons just to contain China* which is under embargo and cannot purchase anything. P 8 Orion, C 17 Globemaster,* training aircraft* from Switzerland, Hawk from Britain, Airbus refueling from Europe, Rafale fromk France, more Su 30 MKI from Russia, more avionics and radar for the SU 30 MKI from Israel, Apache from the US, engines for LCA from the US etc, all, these to contain the so called China threat, to contain China with its outdated weaponry and copied Russian clones. China should be very strong.



Wow! 

containing a nation with a _training aircraft _ . CCP certified Chinese logic indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YouGotRouged

Abingdonboy said:


> Yep that's all they are. Same reason any AF needs/wants/has such a display team- to show of skills, promote a good image, inspire, awe etc etc
> 
> 
> IAF'S SARANG HELO display team btw:



I think the 'wow'-factor would be better reinforced through the use of actual fighter jets in IAF inventory. Remember the stunts pulled by the MKIs during (I don't remember exactly) the Republic Day thingy? IMO the same stunts pulled by the planes previously used by the SK team could not potentially generate the same propaganda value that any hotshot MKI pilot could(not meaning hotshot in a bad way, the way I understand it, you need to have the hotshot attitude to be able to commandeer one of those babies) that can be used to reinforce it's image and attract new recruits. In the end I think it makes more sense, fiscal and man-power wise to not have a dedicated acrobatics team. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Pakchina said:


> Oh la. All these aircrafts and weapons just to contain China which is under embargo and cannot purchase anything. P 8 Orion, C 17 Globemaster, training aircraft from Switzerland, Hawk from Britain, Airbus refueling from Europe, Rafale fromk France, more Su 30 MKI from Russia, more avionics and radar for the SU 30 MKI from Israel, Apache from the US, engines for LCA from the US etc, all, these to contain the so called China threat, to contain China with its outdated weaponry and copied Russian clones.* China should be very strong.*




what do you mean???China isn't strong enough for "puny" India???CCP will kick you out from propaganda team for this treachery... 

anyway...all your nagging is unwanted and offtopic.. 


HTT-40 isn't coming then..but I think HAL should focus more on HTT-36 then..we need it badly as we already retired Kiran Mk II and we need another IJT to replace them.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bill_Maher said:


> I think the 'wow'-factor would be better reinforced through the use of actual fighter jets in IAF inventory. Remember the stunts pulled by the MKIs during (I don't remember exactly) the Republic Day thingy? IMO the same stunts pulled by the planes previously used by the SK team could not potentially generate the same propaganda value that any hotshot MKI pilot could(not meaning hotshot in a bad way, the way I understand it, you need to have the hotshot attitude to be able to commandeer one of those babies) that can be used to reinforce it's image and attract new recruits. In the end I think it makes more sense, fiscal and man-power wise to not have a dedicated acrobatics team. But that is just my opinion.



Yes but at the same time an MKI being used purely as a display a/c is a complete and utter waste of resources and capabilities. Using Trainers is cost effective and practical. If you were going to use an MKI you'd have to strip the a/c right down to the bare bones and remove most of the systems that make it as lethal as it is so you'd be paying 5-6 times more ( a MKI costs anywhere from $50-100 MN these days depending on the spec and batch) for a machine you only take out on special occasions and don't use 97% of its systems (that you've paid for)! 


India isn't _that _rich yet where it can throw MKIs into a display team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YouGotRouged

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes but at the same time an MKI being used purely as a display a/c is a complete and utter waste of resources and capabilities. Using Trainers is cost effective and practical. If you were going to use an MKI you'd have to strip the a/c right down to the bare bones and remove most of the systems that make it as lethal as it is so you'd be paying 5-6 times more ( a MKI costs anywhere from $50-100 MN these days depending on the spec and batch) for a machine you only take out on special occasions and don't use 97% of its systems (that you've paid for)!
> 
> 
> India isn't _that _rich yet where it can throw MKIs into a display team.



Oh yeah my bad, I forgot that the SK team use trainers as well, I don't know why I was thinking that they use a dedicated aircraft designed solely for them (well I am pretty high at the moment so forgive me). I suppose that operating expenses would definitely outweigh propaganda value in this case.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bill_Maher said:


> Oh yeah my bad, I forgot that the SK team use trainers as well, I don't know why I was thinking that they use a dedicated aircraft designed solely for them (well I am pretty high at the moment so forgive me). I suppose that operating expenses would definitely outweigh propaganda value in this case.



Indeed. The only nations that use combat/jet a/c in their display teams are the US (Blue Angels and Thunderbirds) and Russians (Sky Knights) most/all other nations use subsonic AJTs. And let's not discount what these birds can do in the hands of skilled pilots- just look up what the SK did, what the RAF's Red Arrows can do, what the French Patrouille de France can do etc etc all in subsonic trainers!


+ I think the manoeuvre you reffered to was the "Vertical Charlie" performed at the end of the 2013 Indian Republic day, check it out here:






5.40-


Very impressive indeed- TVC + Canards= Supermanoeuvrability!!


----------



## OrionHunter

Pakchina said:


> Oh la. All these aircrafts and weapons just to contain China which is under embargo and cannot purchase anything. P 8 Orion, C 17 Globemaster, training aircraft *from Switzerland*, Hawk *from Britain*, Airbus refueling from *Europe*, Rafale *from France*, more Su 30 MKI *from Russia*, more avionics and radar for the SU 30 MKI *from Israel*, Apache f*rom the US,* engines for LCA from the US etc...


And tetra-pack noodles* from China.*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Invincible INDIAN

silent poison said:


> India's air power is all set to get a huge boost as the Indian Air Force (IAF) is holding talks with various companies over the purchase of different types of aircraft in the near future.
> 
> On Friday, Union minister of state for defence Jitendra Singh went on a sortie in one of the newly inducted PC-7 MK-11 basic trainer aircraft flown by a pilot at the Air Force Academy, Dundigal. "It was magical. We also did a few maneuvers. It reminded me of the days when I used to fly," Jitendra Singh said.
> 
> It cost Rs 3,500 crore for purchasing 75 PC-7 MK-11 aircraft from Switzerland, developing the required infrastructure and ground facilities.
> 
> As about a dozen of the basic trainer aircraft have arrived, they will be used for ab initio training of pilots by the IAF from July this year. The rest of the aircraft is expected to reach by August 2015. These aircraft have been purchased keeping in mind the needs of training up to the year 2060, Air Chief Marshal N A K Browne said. He, however, said the IAF actually needs 173 aircraft.
> 
> To the question whether the induction of the new trainer aircraft means there would be no more mishaps at Dundigal like before when the HPT-32 trainer aircraft was being used, the Air Chief said, "Military aviation, one must understand, has risks".
> 
> He said the earlier HPT-32 trainer aircraft had 'engine cuts' and this problem could not be understood or rectified. The Air Chief also pointed out that IAF had seen the best safety record in its entire history last year. *He said the C-17 Globemaster III airlifters will arrive in India from the US on June 17. These aircraft, purchased from Boeing, will be used for 'strategic air lifting' by the IAF.*
> 
> *As part of the modernisation of the IAF, he said negotiations were being held for the purchase of the air-to-air refuelling tanker A330 MRTT from Airbus. He said negotiations had been completed for the purchasing of the C-130J aircraft. These aircraft reportedly will be used for the Special Forces.*
> 
> *Browne said the negotiations went off 'smoothly' for acquiring the Medium Multi Role Aircraft (MMRC) and the deal is expected to be finalised by September or October this year. He also said by the end of next year the IAF would have the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA).
> 
> Replying to a question, the air chief said the IAF had been sanctioned
> 20 more hawk aircraft which are expected to be delivered in three years time. "I am also missing the disbanded Surya Kiran team. When the hawk aircraft arrive, the aerobatics team will be revived," he said.*
> 
> Jitendra Singh said there would be complete transparency in the new acquisitions being made by the defence ministry. "The Defence Procurement Policy-2013 will create a better environment for the Indian industry to be involved in defence production," the minister said.



Wish if I could have 100 thanks for you....

MMRCA "Rafale" all the wayyy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Bill_Maher said:


> I think the 'wow'-factor would be better reinforced through the use of actual fighter jets in IAF inventory. Remember the stunts pulled by the MKIs during (I don't remember exactly) the Republic Day thingy? IMO the same stunts pulled by the planes previously used by the SK team could not potentially generate the same propaganda value that any hotshot MKI pilot could(not meaning hotshot in a bad way, the way I understand it, you need to have the hotshot attitude to be able to commandeer one of those babies) that can be used to reinforce it's image and attract new recruits. In the end I think it makes more sense, fiscal and man-power wise to not have a dedicated acrobatics team. But that is just my opinion.



Yeah, its just your opinion. Not the IAF's opinion.


----------



## RPK

*http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...e-saab&catid=48:defence-technology&Itemid=109
*

Skinner said that Saab South Africa&#8217;s contract with the Indian air force, one of its biggest customers to date, with a current order value in excess of R400 million, is the perfect illustration of long-term use of South African products and technology as this platform will remain in production for many years to come.

*&#8220;India developed a local helicopter, the [Dhruv] ALH or advanced light helicopter, with Saab selected as the default self-protection system for its air force and army. We&#8217;re now working with them on several levels: the provision of the original systems, training and technology transfer to allow the Indian industry to initially handle the in-country support, and eventually almost full local production of our systems,&#8221; he explained.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

sancho said:


> Interesting wrt the Avro replacement:
> 
> 
> 
> Airbus Military readies winglet-equipped C295W for market


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho residing in Germany- you wouldn't happen to be an employee of Airbus Military would you??!!


----------



## AirDefence




----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho residing in Germany- you wouldn't happen to be an employee of Airbus Military would you??!!



Yes, it's a part time job besides being Indian defence minister, which I am as well according to some members.  

But honestly, the C295W seems to be a seriously strong contender in the Avro replacement and this new specs seems to be promissing and especially tailored for our Hot and High requirements.
The quality and capability of Airbus / Eurocopter speaks for itself and I am predicting deals for the Fennec, the A330 MRTT and this C295 for a long time. Btw, Indian media now got a chance to fly with the A400M too:

Riding the Atlas | StratPost


Lets hope IAF at least evaluates alternatives before considering a follow order of C17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Yes, it's a part time job besides being Indian defence minister, which I am as well according to some members.
> 
> But honestly, the C295W seems to be a seriously strong contender in the Avro replacement and this new specs seems to be promissing and especially tailored for our Hot and High requirements.
> The quality and capability of Airbus / Eurocopter speaks for itself and I am predicting deals for the Fennec, the A330 MRTT and this C295 for a long time. Btw, Indian media now got a chance to fly with the A400M too:
> 
> Riding the Atlas | StratPost
> 
> 
> Lets hope IAF at least evaluates alternatives before considering a follow order of C17.


 @sancho I was just joking. 


But anyway- the way is see it playing out wrt follow-on C-17s is if the IAF is pleased with them when they enter service this year then they will defiantly go for more C-17s- starting out with the 6 follow-ons as stipulated in the original contract. These 6 will prolong the C-17 production time by a few months, maybe a year and this will buy the IAF some time to decide whether it wants more than 16 C-17s (as rumours are they want 20-25). 


Wrt looking at other options- I don't see why they would nessercarily be evaluating alternatives to the C-17 but who knows? AFAIK though Airbus Miltary haven't briefed the IAF on the A400 to date. 

And anyway @sancho aren't you always going on about cutting down on the diversity present in the IAF fleet? You want to add a 5th transport type to the IAF's fixed wing fleet?

Wrt the C295 vs others- I think for this particular deal the IAF simply needs a "cheap and cheerful" solution- nothing fancy or overqualified. Simply put this bird will constitute the very lowest rung of the IAF's transport fleet. All this marketing by Airbus is going to be aimed at nations for which the C-295 will for the back bone of their fleet for the IAF it simpy needs to get <20 tonnes of crgo from a to b as cheaply as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho I was just joking.
> 
> 
> But anyway- the way is see it playing out wrt follow-on C-17s is if the IAF is pleased with them when they enter service this year then they will defiantly go for more C-17s- starting out with the 6 follow-ons as stipulated in the original contract. These 6 will prolong the C-17 production time by a few months, maybe a year and this will buy the IAF some time to decide whether it wants more than 16 C-17s (as rumours are they want 20-25).
> 
> 
> Wrt looking at other options- I don't see why they would nessercarily be evaluating alternatives to the C-17 but who knows? AFAIK though Airbus Miltary haven't briefed the IAF on the A400 to date.
> 
> And anyway @sancho aren't you always going on about cutting down on the diversity present in the IAF fleet? You want to add a 5th transport type to the IAF's fixed wing fleet?
> 
> Wrt the C295 vs others- I think for this particular deal the IAF simply needs a "cheap and cheerful" solution- nothing fancy or overqualified. Simply put this bird will constitute the very lowest rung of the IAF's transport fleet. All this marketing by Airbus is going to be aimed at nations for which the C-295 will for the back bone of their fleet for the IAF it simpy needs to get <20 tonnes of crgo from a to b as cheaply as possible.



They should evaluate it, because of the huge costs of the C17 and higher operational advantages of the A400. The C17 is a good aircraft, but in IAF only for high altitude and long range transport roles and the 10 we have orderd fills these niche, but what IAF lacks is, credible numbers of aircrafts that can transport vehicles and heavier cargo all around India and to the most ammounts of air strips, that's where the A400 excells, besides that as an MRTT it would increase our tanker capability too. Btw, I don't count the C130Js, since they were procured for specific reasons only:

Saras 
C295W
MTA (C130J)
A400
C17


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> They should evaluate it, because of the huge costs of the C17 and higher operational advantages of the A400. The C17 is a good aircraft, but in IAF only for high altitude and long range transport roles and the 10 we have orderd fills these niche, but what IAF lacks is, credible numbers of aircrafts that can transport vehicles and heavier cargo all around India and to the most ammounts of air strips, that's where the A400 excells, besides that as an MRTT it would increase our tanker capability too. Btw, I only count 4 transport aircrafts, since the C130Js were procured for specific reasons only:
> 
> Saras
> C295W
> MTA (C130J)
> A400
> C17



I understand where you are coming from and I think you make a point worth making but for sure it seems that IAF is not thinking this way. 


Like we discussed- maybe there is a chance of the IAF getting a sweet deal with some of the Luftwaffe's 30 excess A400s on order that they're looking to sell off. 

And yeah I did include the C-130J-30 in my figure but mistakingly omitted the Do-228/Saras. So, with the A400, the IAF's fixed wing transport fleet would consist of 6 different a/c types. Which is a lot- obviously! 


Whilst the C-130s were bought for a specific role and this aren't part of the mainstream transport fleet but are still present in their inventory and are thus still a burden on training, logistics, MRO etc so you can't immediately discount them just ecause they aren't present in exceedingly high numbers.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Wrt the C295 vs others- I think for this particular deal the IAF simply needs a "cheap and cheerful" solution- nothing fancy or overqualified. Simply put this bird will constitute the very lowest rung of the IAF's transport fleet.



Missed that part, but that exactly why the C295 is such a good option! It is cheap to procure and to operate, but is not a tactical aircraft the the C130, MTA or even the C27J. That's why it will suit perfectly to the basic uttility transport roles of the Avro and the improvements of the new version only benefits our requirements, since more payload can be carried now to high altitude areas.
Not to mention that it remains a good option for IN as well, as a hi lo mix with the P8I, only that you can buy 5 x C295 for the cost of a single P8I.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Whilst the C-130s were bought for a specific role and this aren't part of the mainstream transport fleet but are still present in their inventory and are thus still a burden on training, logistics, MRO etc so you can't immediately discount them just ecause they aren't present in exceedingly high numbers.



They are not a burden, since it was planned to operate them aside of MTA, in the same class, but for a specific reason that the MTA doesn't offer. So you can't count them as part of the actual transport fleet of IAF, especially in these low numbers.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Missed that part, but that exactly why the C295 is such a good option! It is cheap to procure and to operate, but is not a tactical aircraft the the C130, MTA or even the C27J. That's why it will suit perfectly to the basic uttility transport roles of the Avro and the improvements of the new version only benefits our requirements, since more payload can be carried now to high altitude areas.
> Not to mention that it remains a good option for IN as well, as a hi lo mix with the P8I, only that you can buy 5 x C295 for the cost of a single P8I.


For some reason, right from the outset I have wanted the C-27J to win but the more I look into it the C-27J is just riddled with issues and is apparently inordinately expensive to maintain. I mean when the US is trying to get rid of theirs citing high maintence costs red flags have got be waving for the IAF. 


The only plus wrt C-27J seems to be the commanility with the RR engines in the Super Hercs. 



Wrt the IN and their MPA requirements parallel to the P-8Is. We'll just have to wait and see what happens here because there is little transparency on this front and we don't even know the contenders really. 


It wouldn't be too bad if the IN went for the Sea Hercs though, right? Seems a pretty decent offer. 


And I've heard from some industery guys that if India gets enough Hercs then LM would seriously consider making India an MRO hub for the S.Asian region with TATA fronting the charge. So IN, ICG, BSF and more IAF orders for the Hercs could be VERY good for the Indian aviation industery as a whole (which is what the Avro replacement deal is meant to do anyway!).



sancho said:


> They are not a burden, since it was planned to operate them aside of MTA, in the same class, but for a specific reason that the MTA doesn't offer. So you can't count them as part of the actual transport fleet of IAF, especially in these low numbers.



Yes, "burden" was the wrong terminology- what I was trying to say was there mere presence presents a challenge to the IAF to maintain and support them regardless of numbers. Each type has different specifc needs so diversifying the fleet fuehrer may cause more of a headache that it is worth. But I'm no expert, I don't have the figures of life cycle costs and such and the IAF would conduct a CBA beforehand so they'd find the best solution for them.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> For some reason, right from the outset I have wanted the C-27J to win but the more I look into it the C-27J is just riddled with issues and is apparently inordinately expensive to maintain. I mean when the US is trying to get rid of theirs citing high maintence costs red flags have got be waving for the IAF.



That's the problem, it was developed with similar roles and capabilities as the C130, which makes it so expensive to operate. We will have the MTAs in these roles, that's why a cheaper option is clearly the better choice.



Abingdonboy said:


> And I've heard from some industery guys that if India gets enough Hercs then LM would seriously consider making India an MRO hub for the S.Asian region with TATA fronting the charge. So IN, ICG, BSF and more IAF orders for the Hercs could be VERY good for the Indian aviation industery as a whole (which is what the Avro replacement deal is meant to do anyway!).



Not very special, Airbus is offering a production line for the C295 in India, Saab is rumored to transfer the production of Saab 200s to India (which ended in Sweden), Russia offers to be a partner in the IL 112, so they all are offering it, but the costs will be far higher for C130s and unreasonable, when you already have a co-development for the MTA in the same class. So either you go for a smaller more cost-effective aircraft + MTA, or only for MTA as a replacement for Avro, AN32, IL 38s...


----------



## omkar



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SPFG

Finally a great AD.


----------



## confound thinker

Brilliant Add...


----------



## T90TankGuy

should have been posted in the multimedia section mate
great add though.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omya

awesome addd


----------



## Liquidmetal

For my tastes I disagree, and found this to be a terrible advert, stilted and cliched. Too much sentiment. Would have preferred more eye candy regarding the beautiful jets the IAF flies, more technology, more of the AWACS etc. Dammit the IAF is such a formidable arm we want to see more of the fight and less of the touching moments - my mother my father etc...

Sorry but that is just me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Liquidmetal said:


> For my tastes I disagree, and found this to be a terrible advert, stilted and cliched. Too much sentiment. Would have preferred more eye candy regarding the beautiful jets the IAF flies, more technology, more of the AWACS etc. Dammit the IAF is such a formidable arm we want to see more of the fight and less of the touching moments - my mother my father etc...
> 
> Sorry but that is just me.



Mate the message is *"we the air warriors are there for you"*, it is not about the show of strength but a commitment to defend the Nation and its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

Srinivas said:


> Mate the message is *"we the air warriors are there for you"*, it is not about the show of strength but a commitment to defend the Nation and its people.



Sorry mate I disagree having the 4th largest airforce is all about show of force and for my tastes the commitment to defend could have been less puke inducing sentiments and more of what the IAF is about - fury and power, jets and explosions and high tech equipment. But that is my taste, you don't have to agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Liquidmetal said:


> For my tastes I disagree, and found this to be a terrible advert, stilted and cliched. Too much sentiment. Would have preferred more eye candy regarding the beautiful jets the IAF flies, more technology, more of the AWACS etc. Dammit the IAF is such a formidable arm we want to see more of the fight and less of the touching moments - my mother my father etc...
> 
> Sorry but that is just me.



It's a careers advert meant for recruiting - and Indians are sentimental about their families and their motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

ager drones na hoty to main bhi yehi kehta PAF ke bary main

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## President

Imran how is your neck buddy, are you doin alright these days?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

President said:


> Imran how is your neck buddy, are you doin alright these days?



i am ok bro now i have pain in lower body after hell exercises


----------



## Abingdonboy

omkar said:


>



I agree- this ad is trying to speak to the younger generation of possible fighter jocks (and other a/c) and I'm sure a kick-a$$ display of the hardware they could fly in service would be much more enticing than this sentimental approach. 



A good ad nonetheless.

And I do think this add will tug a few heart strings and will be quite engaging for many. Indians love the ideas of protecting their motherland/nation and their loved ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

+ @Liquidmetal wrt the AWACS- the IAF strictly controls access to these valuable assets and doesn't show them off often. To date we are yet to even see an interior pic of the A-50EI PHALCON. In 4+ years of operation we have a few pics/vids of the outside but that's about it.


----------



## Liquidmetal

Abingdonboy said:


> + @Liquidmetal wrt the AWACS- the IAF strictly controls access to these valuable assets and doesn't show them off often. To date we are yet to even see an interior pic of the A-50EI PHALCON. In 4+ years of operation we have a few pics/vids of the outside but that's about it.



Well with good reason, look at what happened to the Erieyes and PC3, the terrorists had too much info and knew when to and where to strike. So secrecy is a military imperative. However, knowing the size of the IL76 frame and also how high tech the Israelis are it would be mouth watering to see more of these birds and especially the interior, a couple if stills would not jeapordise any of these valuable and frankly speaking expensive assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Liquidmetal said:


> Well with good reason, look at what happened to the Erieyes and PC3, the terrorists had too much info and knew when to and where to strike. So secrecy is a military imperative. However, knowing the size of the IL76 frame and also how high tech the Israelis are it would be mouth watering to see more of these birds and especially the interior, a couple if stills would not jeapordise any of these valuable and frankly speaking expensive assets.


Dude- agreed on all points! Need to protect such stragic assets is a must especially in the light of recent attacks. Also it would be just epic to see inside the A-50EI (AWACS version of IL-76). As it was the Israelis that completely fitted out the bird with the Russians merely delivering the platform. I've seen pics of the interior of Russia's own A-50U AWACS:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...42-inside-russias-new-upgraded-awacs-50u.html


But I imagine the IF's A-50EI would be dramatically different as the "U" is Russian origin entirely. The IAF's "EI" is, like I say, 100% Israeli on the inside with all the systems, operator consoles, self-protection suites etc being of Israeli orgin which is, as we know, top-knotch stuff.


----------



## Abingdonboy

+ @Liquidmetal -strike my last. I forget about these:


















The only pics in the public domain of the inside of the IAF's AWACS. These pics were released by IAI AFAIK so again the IAF has protected itself from such pictures being released since. As we can see- a BIG step up over the RuAF A-50U!


Still wouldn't mind a few more pics- these don't show very much at all. Especially being empty and with all the screens off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

watched it this morning..nice add.


----------



## Liquidmetal

Abingdonboy said:


> + @Liquidmetal -strike my last. I forget about these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only pics in the public domain of the inside of the IAF's AWACS. These pics were released by IAI AFAIK so again the IAF has protected itself from such pictures being released since. As we can see- a BIG step up over the RuAF A-50U!
> 
> 
> Still wouldn't mind a few more pics- these don't show very much at all. Especially being empty and with all the screens off.



Would love to see more of these lovely birds. Lucky IAF to have the means to buy such fantastic kit and also have the relationships for people to sell it to them. A lesson for China which can certainly afford it but does not have the trust of the US to be given such high end technology.

As a matter of personal education, how do these AWACs compare with the US AWACs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Liquidmetal said:


> Would love to see more of these lovely birds. Lucky IAF to have the means to buy such fantastic kit and also have the relationships for people to sell it to them. A lesson for China which can certainly afford it but does not have the trust of the US to be given such high end technology.
> 
> As a matter of personal education, how do these AWACs compare with the US AWACs?


The IAF's A-50EI PHALCON AWACS using the IAI EL/W-2090 is said to be the most capable and potent such system in operation with any AF around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omkar

Abingdonboy said:


> I agree- this ad is trying to speak to the younger generation of possible fighter jocks (and other a/c) and I'm sure a kick-a$$ display of the hardware they could fly in service would be much more enticing than this sentimental approach.
> 
> 
> 
> A good ad nonetheless.
> 
> And I do think this add will tug a few heart strings and will be quite engaging for many. Indians love the ideas of protecting their motherland/nation and their loved ones.



I really liked the last line "I will let nothing come between me and all that I love "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## kbd-raaf

@Abingdonboy 

Are there any pictures of the interior of the DRDO AWACS bird?


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> Are there any pictures of the interior of the DRDO AWACS bird?



Not that I'm aware of. But here is the mock-up of the operator work station and a model showing the layout of the CABS AWACS:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho just spoke to my freind who works for a large defence firm (not Airbus) and deals with India almost exclusively. he tells me that the rumours around the Avro replacement deal are that orders will touch >150-200++ as apparently just recently the BSF, CRPF and ITBP have all been granted permission to get their own fixed wing transports. Then there is the ICG which is after both basic utility transports AND MPAs and I guess it would make sense to have a common platform. Then there is the NDMA/NDRF who too are lobbying for their own transport wing. And lastly my freind says there is almost certainly going to be a 10-20 unit requirement for the J-SOC India is raising and will have operational by the end of the decade. 


Who ever wins this deal will win BIG. Once the manufacturing is started in India then anyone wanting such a class of a/c will simply go with this a/c and won't even need to really look elsewhere. Which ever Indian pvt entity bags this deal is going to see mammoth growth in their aerospace division. 


Also apparently civil airlines are watching where this deal goes. 



Interesting times ahead.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho just spoke to my freind who works for a large defence firm (not Airbus) and deals with India almost exclusively. he tells me that the rumours around the Avro replacement deal are that orders will touch >150-200++ as apparently just recently the BSF, CRPF and ITBP have all been granted permission to get their own fixed wing transports. Then there is the ICG which is after both basic utility transports AND MPAs and I guess it would make sense to have a common platform. Then there is the NDMA/NDRF who too are lobbying for their own transport wing. And lastly my freind says there is almost certainly going to be a 10-20 unit requirement for the J-SOC India is raising and will have operational by the end of the decade.
> 
> 
> Who ever wins this deal will win BIG. Once the manufacturing is started in India then anyone wanting such a class of a/c will simply go with this a/c and won't even need to really look elsewhere. Which ever Indian pvt entity bags this deal is going to see mammoth growth in their aerospace division.
> 
> Also apparently civil airlines are watching where this deal goes.




I have some doubts on that, once because BSF already has their fixedwing aircrafts and they already decided for the C295, which means they have only an importance if the C295 would win in IAF as well. Secondly, aircrafts like the C295 or C27J are not interesting for civil airlines, since they wouldn't need a ramp or certain capabilities that are important for the forces. So if there would be a relation, only the AN 140 and the Saab 2000 would be options and by the fact that MoD is actually struggeling to get privat firms interested, since the order of 56 is reportedly too low for them to be cost-effective, it shows that there is currently no talk about 3 or even 4 times the requirements from MoD. Even these high numbers are questionable, since except of IAF, most forces don't require more than 10 to 15 aircrafts (and I am pretty sure them some of those you mentioned won't get it for sure), so hitting 100 would be difficult enough.

If there would be such a big requirement, they would go for more MTAs anyway, because that is still our (partner) development, which obviously should gain the most benefits and orders, with a foreign aircraft build under licence in smaller numbers.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Also apparently civil airlines are watching where this deal goes.
> 
> I have some doubts on that, once because BSF already has their fixedwing aircrafts and they already decided for the C295, which means they have only an importance if the C295 would win in IAF as well. Secondly, aircrafts like the C295 or C27J are not interesting for civil airlines, since they wouldn't need a ramp or certain capabilities that are important for the forces. So if there would be a relation, only the AN 140 and the Saab 2000 would be options and by the fact that MoD is actually struggeling to get privat firms interested, since the order of 56 is reportedly too low for them to be cost-effective, it shows that there is currently no talk about 3 or even 4 times the requirements from MoD. Even these high numbers are questionable, since except of IAF, most forces don't require more than 10 to 15 aircrafts (and I am pretty sure them some of those you mentioned won't get it for sure), so hitting 100 would be difficult enough.
> 
> If there would be such a big requirement, they would go for more MTAs anyway, because that is still our (partner) development, which obviously should gain the most benefits and orders, with a foreign aircraft build under licence in smaller numbers.



This is just what he told me bro- I can't validate it obviously but he has given me such info in the past and it has, more often than not, turned out to be right on the money. But talking specifically about your point that the MoD is struggling to get Indian pvt players on board. From what he tells me this is waaaayyy off the mark. In fact A LOT of Indian pvt entities have shown some serious interest in this deal- and not just the usual players. 



----------------


IAF's first C-17 handed over to the IAF:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> But talking specifically about your point that the MoD is struggling to get Indian pvt players on board. From what he tells me this is waaaayyy off the mark. In fact A LOT of Indian pvt entities have shown some serious interest in this deal- and not just the usual players.





> The CEO of a reputed private sector defense company says that the number of aircraft to be built in India --- just 40 --- is too low to repay the investment that will be required to set up an assembly line and the flight infrastructure that would be needed.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...000-crore-iaf-order-up-grabs.html#post4266984




> The program was for the procurement of 56 aircraft of which 16 would be delivered off the shelf by a foreign manufacturer and 40 were to have been manufactured in India. Indian industry has found the order to be too small to justify the capital expenditure...
> 
> ...StratPost has heard the desired minimum order to number from a low of at least 120 aircraft to around 200, between two and a half to almost four times the present requirement.



IAF's Avro successor aborts take-off, global tender likely | StratPost


The Strat Post article seems to be the source of the figures your friend mentioned, but as mentioned, they are hardly reachable nor useful when you already develop MTA too. That's the problem many people ignor when crying for privat companies to join Indian defence, because their main aim remains to be money making, not Indian defence! A production for 40 x aircrafts does not generate enough benefits for them, which would not be the case if they would be produced at HAL, or NAL. That's why depending on private companies are not the solution for India, but a mixed and balanced approach must be the aim.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...000-crore-iaf-order-up-grabs.html#post4266984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAF's Avro successor aborts take-off, global tender likely | StratPost
> 
> 
> The Strat Post article seems to be the source of the figures your friend mentioned, but as mentioned, they are hardly reachable nor useful when you already develop MTA too. That's the problem many people ignor when crying for privat companies to join Indian defence, because their main aim remains to be money making, not Indian defence! A production for 40 x aircrafts does not generate enough benefits for them, which would not be the case if they would be produced at HAL, or NAL. That's why depending on private companies are not the solution for India, but a mixed and balanced approach must be the aim.


 @sancho, with respect, neither you nor I can see into the future. And who's to say there won't be follow-on orders to take the total over 56 units? Who's to say other Indian agencies/airlines don't place orders? It is far, FAR too early to be writing anything off or making definitive statements- all the bids haven't even been submitted yet.

----------------------------


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho, with respect, neither you nor I can see into the future. And who's to say there won't be follow-on orders to take the total over 56 units? Who's to say other Indian agencies/airlines don't place orders? It is far, FAR too early to be writing anything off or making definitive statements- all the bids haven't even been submitted yet.




Follow orders will never be that big and as I already told you, airlines have different requirements for aircrafts than our forces, which makes orders for a C295 for example more than unlikely, because not the origin of the production is important for them, but the costs, the flight efficiency...
I would love to see the C295 for IAF, BSF, ICG and IN (although I would prefer a propengined MTA as an MPA even more), but even if that would happen, the requirement for the forces is by far not as high as speculated in the Stratpost article and more importantly, it would be better for India to order more MTAs that to order a licence produced foreign aircraft. MoD can't ignore these things only to make Indian privat industry happy.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Follow orders will never be that big and as I already told you, airlines have different requirements for aircrafts than our forces, which makes orders for a C295 for example more than unlikely, because not the origin of the production is important for them, but the costs, the flight efficiency...
> I would love to see the C295 for IAF, BSF, ICG and IN (although I would prefer a propengined MTA as an MPA even more), but even if that would happen, the requirement for the forces is by far not as high as speculated in the Stratpost article and more importantly, it would be better for India to order more MTAs that to order a licence produced foreign aircraft. MoD can't ignore these things only to make Indian privat industry happy.



Time will tell bro........


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

sancho said:


> Officials Pessimistic About LUH Prospects



And here is the reason, although it shouldn't have any relation to Eurocopter and Kamov:



> Army involved in another AgustaWestland chopper scam
> 
> The Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) has launched another probe against helicopter manufacturer AgustaWestland for alleged corruption in the supply of 197 Light Utility Helicopters to the Indian Army...
> 
> ...CBI has registered a preliminary inquiry at the behest of the defence ministry *after it found that an Army brigadier promised to help* AgustaWestland swing the 197-helicopter deal.
> 
> *The brigadier had allegedly demanded $5 million to swing the deal.*
> 
> Italian investigators probing corruption allegations against Finmeccanica have found some documents, which show that an Indian Army officer had demanded bribe from the firm.
> 
> The information was provided to the defence ministry by the Italian investigators. The ministry forwarded it to the CBI...



domain-b.com : Army involved in another AgustaWestland chopper scam


----------



## SQ8

Saw @sancho 's avatar.. and had the idea.. unfortunately...getting AI pilots to get into the right formation is next to impossible. So this will have to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## sancho

Oscar said:


> Saw @sancho 's avatar.. and had the idea.. unfortunately...getting AI pilots to get into the right formation is next to impossible. So this will have to do.



Tell me about it, it took me weeks to find LCA and T50 pics roughtly at a similar angle with the MKI/Rafale pic. Nice work as usual!


----------



## sancho

> *Airbus Tanker Business Booming*
> 
> Airbus Military believes that teething problems with its multi-role tanker/transport (MRTT) business are now behind it, and that it&#8217;s set to grow over the coming year. With the A330 MRTT the company has the only new-generation tanker/transport flying, and hopes to secure new customers while continuing to deliver aircraft to its existing four operators, who will have received 17 aircraft by the end of 2013...
> 
> ...India has already selected the A330 MRTT and the contract is in the process of being finalized. Airbus suggests that the signature could come as early as September, or at least before the end of the year. Six aircraft are in the initial order, although it is anticipated that the number will grow. *Indian aircraft will not have a boom fitted...*



Airbus Tanker Business Booming | Aviation International News


Fact or wrong reporting???


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Airbus Tanker Business Booming | Aviation International News
> 
> 
> Fact or wrong reporting???



Were you expecting these A330 MRTTs to come with boom refuelling capability @sancho bro?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*UPDATE ON HAL PROJECTS:*

*Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA):* Preliminary design phase completed. Negotiations in progress to conclude R&D contract. 20 agencies will be involved at the R&D stage.

*Jaguar Upgrade*: The first flight of the Jaguar Darin III (Maritime variant) took place in Nov. 2012 and is undergoing flight evaluation. Modification on two other variantsstrike and traineris in progress. The first flights are due by July 13 and September 13, respectively. Flight Operation Certificate (FOC) is planned for 2014-15.

*Mirage Upgrade:* Preliminary Design Review has been completed and technical specs for the FOC have been finalized. Design activities are under progress, according to HAL

*Sukhoi:* In addition to the existing contract of 180 aircraft, a contract for an additional 42 has been signed. HAL claims to have absorbed the technologies to manufacture aircraft from the raw material stage.

*Light Combat Aircraft (LCA):* The prototype flew last year and carrier compatibility trials are scheduled before year-end at the Navys shore-based testing facility in Goa.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Were you expecting these A330 MRTTs to come with boom refuelling capability @sancho bro?



Of course, when you buy a tanker that could have these capabilities and your latest additions like the P8I require such a capability to get the most out of their operational capability, it actually would be nuts to not buy the boom.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Of course, when you buy a tanker that could have these capabilities and your latest additions like the P8I require such a capability to get the most out of their operational capability, it actually would be nuts to not buy the boom.



I was thinking/hoping for the same same goes for the ability to IFR the IAF's C-17s- but to a lesser extent. Given the IN is said to be on the hunt for their own shore0based AARs, maybe the boom will be resent on them? I'd have tove to have seen the boom and probe refuelling systems on these A330 MRTTs for the IAF though- like the FrAF AARs.


----------



## sancho

Interesting news from the Paris Air show:



> ndian aircraft manufacturer Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) has ordered 107 Sigma 95 navigation systems kits from Sagem (Safran) for the Indian Air Force&#8217;s combat aircraft.
> 
> Developed and produced by Sagem, Sigma 95 is an autonomous hybrid inertial navigation system combining laser gyros and GPS/Glonass* satellite navigation. It ensures high-precision navigation and broad operational flexibility for both combat and special-mission aircraft.
> 
> Two-thirds of the systems in this order will be manufacturered in India by HAL, further cementing the partnership agreeement on navigation systems signed by Sagem and Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd...



SAFRAN


Not sure for which fighters these are meant for, also interesting...

...Rafael presented their new SPICE 250 PGM, which is similar to SDB or AASM 125 and could be a perfect choice for IAFs M2K-5 upgrade, possibly for Rafale and defenitely for the FGFA, since it can carry them in quadpacks in a small size:


----------



## nomi007

Abingdonboy said:


> seriously i m jealous
> but congrats to Indian members

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Interesting news from the Paris Air show:
> 
> 
> 
> SAFRAN
> 
> 
> Not sure for which fighters these are meant for, also interesting...
> 
> ...Rafael presented their new SPICE 250 PGM, which is similar to SDB or AASM 125 and could be a perfect choice for IAFs M2K-5 upgrade, possibly for Rafale and defenitely for the FGFA, since it can carry them in quadpacks in a small size:



The IAF were after such stand-off PGMs for the Rafale and Super MKI- where they not @sancho?


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> The IAF were after such stand-off PGMs for the Rafale and Super MKI- where they not @sancho?



IAF so far used only 500 and 1000 Kg bombs, but the trend in recent wars is to smaller payloads, in higher numbers, with less colataral damage and more precision. They added the SPICE 2000 to the Mirage upgrade so far and the twin pylon for dual 250Kg LGBs is also likey, more useful however would be a quadpack with these SPICE kits. The Rafale could even carry 12 x SPICE 250s.
The new weapon package for the MKI upgrade is not decided yet, but it's interesting that they show a Flanker in their video with SPICE 250s quadpacks too. An MKI might even be able to carry 20 x SPICE 250s ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SR-91

With 20 Spice 250s,One Flanker can easily destroy an entire airbase.


----------



## sancho

SR-91 said:


> With 20 Spice 250s,One Flanker can easily destroy an entire airbase.



At least damaging it largly, since these are small payloads, however would be very impressing and that from up to 100Km distance.


----------



## sancho

> *India's Avro replacement fails to lift off*
> 
> India's plan to replace its aged Avro turboprop general purpose airliner with an off-the-shelf foreign-designed but Indian-made product looks highly unlikely, DefenseNews.com reported.
> 
> *An investigation by DefenseNews found major aircraft makers -- including Boeing and Lockheed Martin -- have little interest, at least so far, in the $3 billion tender issued last month by the Indian government.
> 
> Also, no Indian company has teamed up with a foreign company to consider tendering* for a replacement for the twin-engine Avro, some of which were inducted into the military in the 1960s, DefenseNews reported...
> 
> ...Part of the problem may be the numbers of aircraft are not sufficient for economies of scale.
> 
> *A senior executive with Larsen & Toubro told DefenseNews unless India doubles the number and awards a 25-year maintenance contract to the Indian partner, the project doesn't appear viable*....



India's Avro replacement fails to lift off - UPI.com


----------



## sancho

> *Upgraded Light/Medium Transports From Airbus Military
> *
> ...Perhaps the most important opportunity is the potential sale to India of 56 C295s. The Indian Air Force wants to replace its elderly Avro 748 transports, and issued a request for proposals in May. A local sales and assembly partner is needed so that Airbus Military can meet a requirement for 60 percent of the content to be placed with Indian companies. &#8220;Fifty-six aircraft justifies the creation of a line, we did it in Turkey previously,&#8221; stated Tentor. &#8220;And fifty-six aircraft, we believe, is not the end of the story. India is a strategic country. We will invest there with a long-term view.&#8221;



Upgraded Light/Medium Transports From Airbus Military | Aviation International News


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Upgraded Light/Medium Transports From Airbus Military | Aviation International News



Hmm, VERY interesting. Airbus say 56/40 units justifies an Indian production line but we've been hearing this number is too small from Indian companies. I know who I'd more readily believe!


----------



## sudhir007

@sancho 
the cost of c-295 is around $28 million. But i did not understand why when we purchase it will increase 3-4 time more


> An investigation by DefenseNews found major aircraft makers -- including Boeing and Lockheed Martin -- have little interest, at least so far, in the* $3 billion tender* issued last month by the Indian government.



as per wiki


> The Philippine government is considering the purchase of a number of Indonesian-made military aircraft following a visit of the Indonesian Vice Defence Minister who arrived on one of the aircraft that the country is promoting. The Defense Undersecretary, Pio Lorenzo Batino, said that they are making preparations to acquire the aircraft through a government to government transaction with Indonesia. *The aircraft is valued at US$28 million each*


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


> @sancho
> the cost of c-295 is around $28 million. But i did not understand why when we purchase it will increase 3-4 time more
> 
> 
> as per wiki


Unit costs will vary depending on the model and economic conditions. Addtionally the $3 BN figure includes start-up costs, training, spares etc etc.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Hmm, VERY interesting. Airbus say 56/40 units justifies an Indian production line but we've been hearing this number is too small from Indian companies. I know who I'd more readily believe!



As I often said, adding privat Indian companies is not a simple solution, since they are driven by making money in first place, not supporting the forces or Indian defence. Indian privat companies will get a part of the share and obviously wants more, to gain more of course, that's why we see these comments from them (or the issues in MMRCA caused by Reliance now). 



sudhir007 said:


> @sancho
> the cost of c-295 is around $28 million. But i did not understand why when we purchase it will increase 3-4 time more
> 
> 
> as per wiki



Fly away cost possibly, last price I heared for the MPA version was $50 millions (Sea Herc $100 million, P8I $260 million) systemcost. Not to mention that a licence production in India will add additional costs too.


----------



## sancho

First real pic of the SPICE 250, hope IAF takes a good look at it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

sancho said:


> Interesting news from the Paris Air show:
> 
> 
> 
> SAFRAN




More from Sagem an HAL:



> *Sagem and HAL to create Indian manufacturing and service centre*
> 
> State-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) has entered into an agreement with France's Sagem to set up a manufacturing and service centre to support HAL aircraft being developed and produced for the Indian armed forces.
> 
> A statement by HAL said that, under a contract arrangement signed at the Paris Air Show on 20 June, Sagem will transfer technologies to HAL to enable the Indian company to provide in-house production and maintenance of line-replacement units (LRUs) for automatic flight-control systems (AFCS) on board HAL aircraft...



Sagem and HAL to create Indian manufacturing and service centre - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## silent poison

Invincible INDIAN said:


> Wish if I could have 100 thanks for you....
> 
> MMRCA "Rafale" all the wayyy



 Bro your one thank is Enough for Me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

What spree? 8 saal lage 126 viman khareedne mein. 

Either MOD doesn't know the meaning of this English word or they think Indians don't know about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silent poison

Tshering22 said:


> What spree? *8 saal lage 126 viman khareedne mein.*



On 27 April 2011, after an intensive and detailed technical evaluation by the IAF, it reduced the bidders to two fighters &#8212; Eurofighter Typhoon and Dassault Rafale. On 31 January 2012 it was announced that Dassault Rafale won the competition due to its lower life-cycle cost.


----------



## Tshering22

silent poison said:


> On 27 April 2011, after an intensive and detailed technical evaluation by the IAF, it reduced the bidders to two fighters &#8212; Eurofighter Typhoon and Dassault Rafale. On 31 January 2012 it was announced that Dassault Rafale won the competition due to its lower life-cycle cost.



The whole process started 8 years ago when Mirage 2000 was in competition.

Rafale came much later.

MRCA tender was virtually stopped during 2008-2009 year because of the slow progression.

Are you telling me that it takes 8 years to assess 6 type of aircraft? F/A18, F-16IN, MiG-35, Gripen NG, Typhoon and Mirage 2000 (Rafale now)?

Chinese have acquired almost that many jets of their own J-10s in that time span.

Now tell me.


----------



## silent poison

Tshering22 said:


> The whole process started 8 years ago when Mirage 2000 was in competition.
> 
> Rafale came much later.
> 
> MRCA tender was virtually stopped during 2008-2009 year because of the slow progression.
> 
> Are you telling me that it takes 8 years to assess 6 type of aircraft? F/A18, F-16IN, MiG-35, Gripen NG, Typhoon and Mirage 2000 (Rafale now)?
> 
> Chinese have acquired almost that many jets of their own J-10s in that time span.
> 
> Now tell me.



na na I m not saying this ... !! i m just saying when you have Jets like F-16 IN (Much Better version of Pakistani F-16s) you have to get all the Info which you can get about the Jet or better to say Backbone of Your enemy Air Force ... Dats My First Point ... 


Process and Deal is Different things ..... In above case its a Competition that took 8 year's as you say but, a Deal is Just a Year old .... On 28 August 2007, the RFP was released to the 6 bidding companies. so, we can say a AF can take that much time to compare them and Choose the best isn't it ??


----------



## Tshering22

silent poison said:


> na na I m not saying this ... !! i m just saying when you have Jets like F-16 IN (Much Better version of Pakistani F-16s) you have to get all the Info which you can get about the Jet or better to say Backbone of Your enemy Air Force ... Dats My First Point ...



F-16IN is a totally different beast compared to F-15 block 52. So if MOD is giving this stupid excuse for its lethargy and inept work ways, then I am surprised how you even bought this lie.

There is absolutely NOTHING that USA will tell an unsure potential customer. After decades of alliance with Turkey, Lockheed Martin gave access codes to them despite Turkey bled for US so many times. You think that Lockheed Martin would have just handed all the details about their prime product?

Come on dude.



> Process and Deal is Different things ..... In above case its a Competition that took 8 year's as you say but, a Deal is Just a Year old .... On 28 August 2007, the RFP was released to the 6 bidding companies. so, we can say a AF can take that much time to compare them and Choose the best isn't it ??



And in the process lose the lives of pilots?

This is just a flimsy excuse of 'best'. Especially when your fleet is ancient and is risking the lives of precious trained and experienced pilots. 

Bottomline is that the aircraft are NOT inducted, NOT flying and there is a serious threat to the lives of our pilots.

If they keep dying in air crashes, then who the fck will fight our air wars?


----------



## silent poison

Tshering22 said:


> F-16IN is a totally different beast compared to F-15 block 52. So if MOD is giving this stupid excuse for its lethargy and inept work ways, then I am surprised how you even bought this lie.
> 
> There is absolutely NOTHING that USA will tell an unsure potential customer. After decades of alliance with Turkey, Lockheed Martin gave access codes to them despite Turkey bled for US so many times. You think that Lockheed Martin would have just handed all the details about their prime product?
> 
> Come on dude.
> 
> 
> 
> And in the process lose the lives of pilots?
> 
> This is just a flimsy excuse of 'best'. Especially when your fleet is ancient and is risking the lives of precious trained and experienced pilots.
> 
> Bottomline is that the aircraft are NOT inducted, NOT flying and there is a serious threat to the lives of our pilots.
> 
> If they keep dying in air crashes, then who the fck will fight our air wars?



okiee bro .... !! 

First what you think Lockheed Martin would have said when IAF has asked them that There Friendly Neighbors even Operate the Same F-16 ?? 

I guess they would have Shown The Problem with F-16 Block 52 and F-16 IN Advantage's .... What you say ??

and For your Second Question 

Take today Crash Mig-29 would remain even if Rafale Enter the Service ..... !! ya i agree that Mig-21 like old warhorse can be given Rest but, then even not a Perfect excuse to put a Deal on a Stake in which HAL will earn a lot ....


----------



## air marshal

MiG-29 fighter aircraft crashes; pilot safe - The Times of India


----------



## cirr

air marshal said:


> MiG-29 fighter aircraft crashes; pilot safe - The Times of India



I see Indians are not in the habit of posting negative news about India&#12290;

They however are very much in the habit of posting so-called bad news about other countries&#65292;especially Pakistan and China&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satishkumarcsc

cirr said:


> I see Indians are not in the habit of posting negative news about India&#12290;
> 
> They however are very much in the habit of posting so-called bad news about other countries&#65292;especially Pakistan and China&#12290;



http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/260064-iaf-mig-29-crashes-pilot-safe.html

There is already a thread running on this...so STFU and read the forum before running your mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

Tshering22 said:


> The whole process started 8 years ago when Mirage 2000 was in competition.
> 
> Rafale came much later.
> 
> MRCA tender was virtually stopped during 2008-2009 year because of the slow progression.
> 
> Are you telling me that it takes 8 years to assess 6 type of aircraft? F/A18, F-16IN, MiG-35, Gripen NG, Typhoon and Mirage 2000 (Rafale now)?
> 
> Chinese have acquired almost that many jets of their own J-10s in that time span.
> 
> Now tell me.



Actually they evaluated 10 different fighters during the MRCA and the MMRCA competition in roughly a decade now (Gripen C/D and NG, F16 B52 and IN, Mig 29SMT and 35, Mirage 2000-5 and Rafale, EF, F18SH). 

IAF reportedly wanted the fast replacement with M2K-5s, but MoD seems to have different things in mind (maybe fueled by the industry, that LCA might be ready soon, who knows), the MMRCA needed actually 5 years from RFP to decision stage and now we waited for 1.5 year for the signature of the contract, problematic part and has mainly to do with Dassault fulfilling the offset and ToT requirements, final negotiations about this and that...
I am frustrated about this delays too, but we defenitely have made the right choice with Rafale and imo also with considering the newer versions and fighters.

If we would have taken the M2K-5s back then, we might have them fully inducted by now and replaced more of the Mig 21s, but the upgrade potential of the fighter would be limited and technically would even be surpassed by LCA MK2 pretty fast. Rafale on the other hand will remain with a credible edge, which makes the expenses in this fighter and the higher industrial advantages of the new competition more beneficiary. The only problem that I see is, that we stick to the lenghty licence production deal, instead of getting more directly from France to induct them faster. I hope we go for the optional right away and get 2 more squads therefor from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

sancho said:


> Actually they evaluated 10 different fighters during the MRCA and the MMRCA competition in roughly a decade now (Gripen C/D and NG, F16 B52 and IN, Mig 29SMT and 35, Mirage 2000-5 and Rafale, EF, F18SH).
> 
> IAF reportedly wanted the fast replacement with M2K-5s, but MoD seems to have different things in mind (maybe fueled by the industry, that LCA might be ready soon, who knows), the MMRCA needed actually 5 years from RFP to decision stage and now we waited for 1.5 year for the signature of the contract, problematic part and has mainly to do with Dassault fulfilling the offset and ToT requirements, final negotiations about this and that...
> I am frustrated about this delays too, but we defenitely have made the right choice with Rafale and imo also with considering the newer versions and fighters.
> 
> If we would have taken the M2K-5s back then, we might have them fully inducted by now and replaced more of the Mig 21s, but the upgrade potential of the fighter would be limited and technically would even be surpassed by LCA MK2 pretty fast. Rafale on the other hand will remain with a credible edge, which makes the expenses in this fighter and the higher industrial advantages of the new competition more beneficiary. The only problem that I see is, that we stick to the lenghty licence production deal, instead of getting more directly from France to induct them faster. I hope we go for the optional right away and get 2 more squads therefor from them.



But the delay is way too much versus the cost of lives of our talented pilots.

They are dropping out of the sky like flies because of metal fatigue in vintage MiGs.

That's very crucial to be measured because at this rate we will lose all experienced precious pilots in fighter squadrons to fly the new jets.

Rafale is a good decision but its decision was extremely slow. Negotiations going on for 1.5 years for a country like India, which is surrounded by hostile states, is unacceptable.

We could have increased the testing team's strength to get this thing over faster but because of rigidity of sarkari procedures, things get delayed.

Look at Tejas; it is 5 years delayed already whereas it was supposed to fly in 2008. 

At this rate we will end up 2 generations behind even Chinese in jet manufacturing.

HAL really needs to ramp up or simply die out so that other more capable players can take control of the aerospace industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Reminds me of a few runways in Ladakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Su-30MKI taking off from the Thanjavur AFS*





*Thanjavur AFS*


^^^Finally, graphic evidence has emerged once again (the previous one was three years ago during the premature commissioning of the IAF&#8217;s Phalodi AFS) on how the MoD and the IAF HQ have been adopting an utterly callous attitude when it comes to flight safety. The PIB-released photo yesterday (http://pib.nic.in/photo/2013/May/l2013052747449.jpg) and uploaded above, showing a Su-30MKI taking off from the just-commissioned Thanjavuram AFS, clearly shows the shocking and incomplete state of landscaping of the tarmac areas, which in turn gives rise to the high number of FOD-related incidents recorded thus far for the IAF&#8217;s inventory of Su-30Ks and Su-30MKis since the late 1990s. It goes without saying that given the IAF&#8217;s penchant for resorting to curved takeoff and landing patterns with its Su-30MKIs, the practice of prematurely commissioning of air bases with incomplete earthworks, landscaping and other infrastructure-related construction activities needs to be put an end to with immediate effect. For if not, then the MRO-related expenditures incurred for the IAF&#8217;s existing and project combat aircraft fleets can only be expected to register steep increases in future.

TRISHUL: BrahMos-1 ASCM Being Fired From INS Tarkash On May 22; Indian Navy And NDMA To Receive 12 ShinMaywa Industries-Built SS-3 Amphibians; HSL To Build Four Mini-Submarines For MARCOS; BEML-TATRA To Resume Deliveries Of T815 Heavy-Duty Trucks


----------



## Gessler

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Reminds me of a few runways in Ladakh.



C-17 is one rugged plane. I don't think IL-76 or Chinese Y-20 can do something like
that.


----------



## Koovie

Gessler said:


> C-17 is one rugged plane. I don't think IL-76 or Chinese Y-20 can do something like
> that.



Why shouldnt they be able to do it?


----------



## sancho

Tshering22 said:


> But the delay is way too much versus the cost of lives of our talented pilots.
> 
> They are dropping out of the sky like flies because of metal fatigue in vintage MiGs.
> 
> That's very crucial to be measured because at this rate we will lose all experienced precious pilots in fighter squadrons to fly the new jets.



I agree with you to some extend. The lifes of the pilots should be one of the most important issues for IAF and MoD, but "IM unprofessional O", that should have caused IAF to induct either LCA MK1 faster, or at least get some of the MKIs directly from Russia to replace Migs, instead of waiting for MMRCAs.
From MoDs side I would say, they did the right thing, because the ammount of industrial benefits and capability increase with Rafale was worth it to take the risk. 
Also when we take the reply of A.K. Antony in front of the parliament wrt the crash rates to accounts, the crash rate is reducing in the last 3 years. Although most of the crashes are Mig 21s and 27, not only technical issues are the problem, but a lot of human errors as well and these happens with newer and more reliable fighters too. Out of the 4 MKIs that crashed, I know that at least 2 of them was lost because of human errors, similarly, the crash of the 2 x M2Ks was a human error...
And when you look at the fact that we "only" lost 4 x MKIs, 2 x M2Ks, 2 x Jags and 1 x Mig 29 (figures from march / april) in the last 3 years, which are the more modern fighters of the fleet, it shows that without the older Migs the crashrate actually shouldn't be that high. 




Tshering22 said:


> Negotiations going on for 1.5 years for a country like India, which is surrounded by hostile states, is unacceptable.
> 
> We could have increased the testing team's strength to get this thing over faster but because of rigidity of sarkari procedures, things get delayed.



True for the first part, not for the second, since IAF was dependent on the foreign manufacturer / forces to find a suitable timeframe for the tests (EF and Gripen for example came delated), not to forget that the trials were not only done in India but also in 5 different countries. All this takes time and compared to other countries, they actually did the trials pretty fast and in a very professional manner (confirmed from nearly all foreign participants).
However, the trials could had been way shorter, if IAF would had made a better RFP and didn't allowed all 6 to the trials. They should had narrowed the contenders down at least to 4 before according to the requirements. The Mig 35 and the Gripen for example was net existent, not even as proper prototypes, so could had been kicked right away. 




Tshering22 said:


> Look at Tejas; it is 5 years delayed already whereas it was supposed to fly in 2008.
> 
> At this rate we will end up 2 generations behind even Chinese in jet manufacturing.
> 
> HAL really needs to ramp up or simply die out so that other more capable players can take control of the aerospace industry.



How can you blame HAL for the LCA delays? They are not the developer, especially not from those parts that caused the delays. HALs performance in LCA is actually limited to production of prototypes only, so if that is delayed or the produced parts are not in the right quality, you can blame them, but that will be seen only after the serial production has started. So far all the blame must be on ADA / DRDO, as lead agencies for the project and the development of radar, engine FCS...and that's where the main problem lies!

And let's be honest, name a single Indian company in the aero sector currently, that would be more capable than HAL? You won't find one, because the whole Indian aero sector is basically limited to HAL, since NAL is only used for certain supporting roles and civillian developments, while all the privat players just started to form JVs and partners, to get the necessary know how faster. Pretty much what HAL usually do in it's indigenous developments too, but when ADA / DRDO tried to do everything inhouse, it sadly went in the wrong direction.

Congrats to the new titel btw, well deserved!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Koovie said:


> Why shouldnt they be able to do it?



I mean they cannot do it as well as C-17 can.


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gessler

Agent_47 said:


>



I'm sure atleast 90% of men who saw this did not realize that LCH and Boeing C-17 are in
this picture.

Gladly I am part of the 10% guys who did...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Gladly I am part of the 10% guys who did...


And me bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SirHatesALot

Gessler said:


> I'm sure atleast 90% of men who saw this did not realize that LCH and Boeing C-17 are in
> this picture.
> 
> Gladly I am part of the 10% guys who did...


LCH And C-17 look ugly infront of her


----------



## Abingdonboy

BLACKGOLD said:


> LCH And C-17 look ugly infront of her

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jiki

u guys really pinched me a lot  keeping it with me since a lonng time

did u know in aero innd 13 the most crowded place was the front of the static display of our beloved rafffyyy,,,wana know the cause, then here it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

*Antonov An-32 Cline*

This has got to be one of the IAF's most ignored planes, despite the vast
number in service for a long time. Let me honour it with these photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Long lineup of the Su-30MKI Flanker long-range Fighter Jets of Indian Air Force (IAF)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

Seeking to strengthen defence ties between the two countries, IAF Chief Air Chief Marshal N A K Browne is on a four-day visit to the US.

The IAF Chief is visiting the US on the invitation of his American counterpart General Mark A Welsh and will also take the delivery of 2nd C-17 heavylift transport aircraft for the Air Force, IAF said in a statement today.

During the visit, Browne, is scheduled to hold talks with senior military leadership of that country including American Chairman, Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen Martin E Dempsey and Gen Herbert J "Hawk" Carlisle, Commander Pacific Air Forces.

IAF chief is likely to discuss a wide range of bilateral issues on the ongoing defence cooperation between the two countries towards strengthening the growing US-India Security and Defence relationship, the statement added.

Browne would tomorrow also be accepting the delivery of the second C-17 Globemaster III.

He is also scheduled to visit US Cyber Command at Fort Meade and US Space Command located at Peterson Air Force base in Colorado.

Browne graduated from Air Command and Staff College, Alabama in 1987.

*Indian Air Force chief NAK Browne to hold talks with US military leaders - India - DNA*


----------



## SR-91

Gessler said:


> I'm sure atleast 90% of men who saw this did not realize that LCH and Boeing C-17 are in
> this picture.
> 
> Gladly I am part of the 10% guys who did...



@Gessler

U gotta come to New York City bro, after that u wont even look at her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

Agent_47 said:


>


Is this TD-1 or 2 ???


Gessler said:


> I'm sure atleast 90% of men who saw this did not realize that LCH and Boeing C-17 are in
> this picture.
> 
> Gladly I am part of the 10% guys who did...



Well I am in that 10% too but first thing that came to my mind after seeing the pic was "*she is standing next to a dangers cannon holding a ball. I hope she knows what she is doing*" 



BLACKGOLD said:


> LCH And C-17 look ugly infront of her



Actually its other way around


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sergi said:


> Is this TD-1 or 2 ???



TD-2 bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chairborne ranger

Agent_47 said:


>



That one carries very little payload on the forward pylons though



Agent_47 said:


>



That one carries very little payload on the forward pylons though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

I just saw the C17 land at Delhi Airport...huge moster man.It is loud like the IL 76 and generates quite a good Wake turbulence.


----------



## SR-91

chairborne ranger said:


> That one carries very little payload on the forward pylons though
> 
> 
> 
> That one carries very little payload on the forward pylons though



LMAO....


----------



## Mujraparty

guys any idea what this might be ...?


----------



## kurup

eowyn said:


> guys any idea what this might be ...?




Most probably for Rustom-H .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Indian Air Force men addressing school kids


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hey there, 

Does anyone of you have at least a Mirage-2000 pic on him? :/


----------



## Gessler

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Does anyone of you have at least a Mirage-2000 pic on him? :/



What do you have google for?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Gessler said:


> What do you have google for?



I wanted a pic from someone who took it himself of the IAF Mirages .-. I know how to google it.


----------



## Gessler

*Chetak helo equipped with floatation skids for greater flexibility in sea-based SAR ops*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Gessler said:


> *Chetak helo equipped with floatation skids for greater flexibility in sea-based SAR ops*



Wherr did u find dis pic frm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Jason bourne said:


> Wherr did u find dis pic frm



Found it on I D F.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Gessler said:


> Found it on I D F.



Ow ohk  actully today I posted dis pic on my fb page so I thought u somehow reached on my page ...


----------



## Gessler

Jason bourne said:


> Ow ohk  actully today I posted dis pic on my fb page so I thought u somehow reached on my page ...



I'm not on FB, so I don't know what happens there.

I found the image in a thread called *Indian Armed Forces Photos and Videos* on that forum,
it was posted there 5:30PM yesterday by @Mahindra


----------



## Jason bourne

Gessler said:


> I'm not on FB, so I don't know what happens there.
> 
> I found the image in a thread called *Indian Armed Forces Photos and Videos* on that forum,
> it was posted there 5:30PM yesterday by @Mahindra




Ok ok boss carry I posted it in the morning and photo link suggest fb so asked ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Does anyone have a definite idea on the paint scheme of the Mig-29UPG? Is it going to vary from sq to sq or they are going for a common scheme like the MKI's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Oscar said:


> Does anyone have a definite idea on the paint scheme of the Mig-29UPG? Is it going to vary from sq to sq or they are going for a common scheme like the MKI's?



It's a lighter shade than the mki's, but will remain common throughout the sqdns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Oscar said:


> Does anyone have a definite idea on the paint scheme of the Mig-29UPG? Is it going to vary from sq to sq or they are going for a common scheme like the MKI's?



The MIG-29UPGs will be in the standard IAF gray- perhaps a, slightly, shade than the MKIs. But there won't be much in it at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Indian Air Force rescued 4 men stuck in flood waters | Fox News Video

Indian Air Force rescued 4 men stuck in flood waters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Thanks to @Mahindra

IAF Jaguar flying through low canyons -





Again thanks to @Mahindra

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kurup

Gessler said:


> IAF Jaguar flying through low canyons -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks to @Mahindra



The one on the left with desert camo is a Oman Jaguar . The picture is from a Indo-Oman air exercise ( held in oman iirc)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ejaz007

*Indian AF Chief Slams Hindustan Aeronautics*


NEW DELHI &#8212; In a scathing attack on India&#8217;s monopoly military aircraft manufacturer, the head of the Air Force has asked the Defence Ministry to drop plans to produce a homemade basic trainer and instead continue purchasing Swiss-made trainers.

In a detailed letter written to Defence Minister A.K. Antony last month, Air Chief Marshal N.A.K. Browne wrote that Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) should instead focus on its delayed aircraft projects, especially intermediate jet trainers (IJTs), and not build the HTT-40 homemade basic trainer.

In making the case for further purchases of the Pilatus PC-7 Mark 2 trainers, Browne wrote that not only are the PC-7s cheaper than the HTT-40s, there is also no guarantee that HAL would adhere to the delivery schedule, given its poor track record.

&#8220;It is pertinent to mention that HAL routinely seeks approval for a small project completion period (Typically T0+60 months) without achieving it,&#8221; Browne wrote. T0+60 means the product will be delivered 60 months after signing the contract, which HAL fails to do.

In the case of the IJT, HAL claimed it would achieve the initial operational clearance (IOC) within 60 months of signing the contract. But even after 14 years, the probable date of completion for IOC is still unknown, Browne wrote.

Browne went on to write that the HAL promised IOC of the light combat helicopter by December 2010, yet now says it won&#8217;t happen until September 2014 and is expected to cost more. As for the light utility helicopter, IOC was to be February 2014, but the project is behind schedule and the engine contract has yet to be signed.

Browne contends that the Swiss trainer is not only cheaper but its delivery is guaranteed. Plus, he wrote that he prefers to use only one model of basic trainer, and building two would complicate issues relating to spares. India has already ordered 75 PC-7 trainers.

The HTT-40, meanwhile would cost nearly 62 percent more than the Swiss trainer after 2017 due to slippages in delivery of the homemade trainer.

The contract for 75 Swiss trainers contained an option for 37 more. Browns said he wants to exercise that option and then buy another 68 for a total of 180.

The Air Force set a requirement for that number of trainers in 2009 after a series of accidents forced the MoD to ground the HPT-32 basic trainer. A global tender was issued, which Pilatus won for the 75 trainers, with the balance to be built by HAL.

No official from HAL would give the exact delivery date of the HTT-40, but said the prototype would fly in three years. A senior HAL official said Browne&#8217;s cost estimates for the HTT-40 were too high.

Browne alleged that the basic trainer proposed by HAL has several imported components. &#8220;Instead of assembling together and integrating the BTA from foreign procured items, HAL needs to concentrate all its design & development efforts, energy and capabilities on expediting IOC for the IJT, urgently required to replace the Kiran trainer aircraft which is starting to retire this year.&#8221;

&#8220;The severe criticism of the Indian Air Force on HAL reflects the underlying dissatisfaction with the users on delay in homemade projects and inferior quality of work done by the state-owned aerospace monopoly company,&#8221; said Bhim Singh, retired Air Force wing commander, adding that the government must establish an aircraft manufacturer in the private sector. &#9632;

Indian AF Chief Slams Hindustan Aeronautics | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## Shaped charge

Any news on the Rafale deal or are they waiting for another Agusta like fiasco?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

^^ What the hell is that????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaped charge

looks like a chinook carrying howitzers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

nair said:


> ^^ What the hell is that????



6 howitzers in one shot !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Rare glimpse: India's Astra BVRAAM in captive flight trials on an IAF Su-30MKI. |

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

IAF C-17s from 81 Squadron "Skylords" -











Photos from LiveFist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

desert warrior said:


> Rare glimpse: India's Astra BVRAAM in captive flight trials on an IAF Su-30MKI. |



they must speed up the work to correct this rarity!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sasi

@@@Deleted.


----------



## he-man

sasi said:


> Old news.
> Go thru tags-some more good news!
> >D.R.D.O&#8217;s Small Diameter Bomb (SDB) Completes Control Test Vehicle Flight | Armageddon Saviour's Weblog



man 2 years have passed......if it had been developed,it would have been deployed,,,but no


----------



## RPK

New Delhi, Sept 4 (IBNS) As part of the ongoing &#8216;Op-Rahat&#8217; the Indian Air Force (IAF) airlifted a Pawan Hans helicopter out of Harshil on Wednesday.

The Pawan Hans helicopter which crashed on Harshil helipad on June 28 was &#8216;under-slung&#8217; and airlifted to Dehradun via Dharasu in delicately handled operation by a Mi-17 V5 helicopter of the IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sasi

he-man said:


> man 2 years have passed......if it had been developed,it would have been deployed,,,but no



yaa, i am also surprised!
I am digging for more info. Not enough.
Let us see!
But i think few days ago there was a news abt we developing a weapon like this!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sasi

@he-man 
that blog is screwed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

> *Just in from the IAF:* As part of the ongoing 'Op-Rahat' the IAF airlifted a Pawan Hans helicopter out of Harshil today. The Pawan Hans helicopter which crashed on Harshil helipad on 28 June 2013 was 'under-slung' and airlifted to Dehradun via Dharasu in delicately handled operation by a Mi-17 V5 helicopter of the IAF.



Livefist: Chopper Saves Chopper: IAF Mi-17 V5 airlifts crashed Pawan Hans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dash

From Last 2 days I am noticing CABS DRDO AWACS making rounds in Bangalore sky. Lot of tests..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Dash said:


> From Last 2 days I am noticing CABS DRDO AWACS making rounds in Bangalore sky. Lot of tests..



That's great news. That means we may listen good news very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

To be very honest I saw it from a distance of just about 100 feet. It was looking majestic


desert warrior said:


> That's great news. That means we may listen good news very soon.


----------



## kurup

Dash said:


> To be very honest I saw it from a distance of just about 100 feet. It was looking majestic



Any idea which radar was it carrying ??

Mock-up or the original .


----------



## Dash

kurup said:


> Any idea which radar was it carrying ??
> 
> Mock-up or the original .



Originals. its flying with full arsenals....at the least thats what I can see..its not escorted bya fighter so I guess it flying with CABS radar......in last 48 hours I gues it had 3 hours of flying...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Dash said:


> Originals. its flying with full arsenals....at the least thats what I can see..its not escorted bya fighter so I guess it flying with CABS radar......in last 48 hours I gues it had 3 hours of flying...



Then it is surely a very good news ......


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## he-man

BlueDot_in_Space said:


>



can u pls tell what else is in the awacs??

i mean apart from s band aesa.

irst ??and what are the specs for that if present


----------



## Abingdonboy

he-man said:


> can u pls tell what else is in the awacs??
> 
> i mean apart from s band aesa.
> 
> irst ??and what are the specs for that if present

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Abingdonboy said:


>



mmmmmmm..............nice

mazza aa gaya


----------



## Dash

BlueDot_in_Space said:


>


This was aero India I guess...but one thing I am sure of the radar.....The radar I saw yesterday was not the one in this video....I am pretty sure now..



kurup said:


> Then it is surely a very good news ......


I am sure it is.....It was looking amazing and from my office terrace its always a pretty close look..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


>



My question is simple as compared to other tech stuff 

Are these operational
If no when will it be 

& how many of these types are on order & Is DRDO working on bigger versions if these 
This one looks like Toy plane when compared to the A-50s


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> My question is simple as compared to other tech stuff
> 
> Are these operational
> If no when will it be
> 
> & how many of these types are on order & Is DRDO working on bigger versions if these
> This one looks like Toy plane when compared to the A-50s


As of now 3 on order. First should be in IAF service by late 2014/early 2015. 


CABS/DRDO are working on the much larger dome-based AWACS project known as "AWACS India" this will have 360' coverage and will be based on a wide body civil airliner. Much more comparable to the A-50 PHALCONS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Dash said:


> To be very honest I saw it from a distance of just about 100 feet. It was looking majestic



Looks like low-altitude testing...trying to establish how much horizon the
radar can scan while flying close to ground and then again from high altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Posting in case it wasnt posted here...

"Indian AEW&C System
The indigenous Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) is an effort to evolve a compact state-of-the-art airborne surveillance system for the Indian Airforce to mark a significant contribution to Defence preparedness by the DRDO with CABS (Bangalore) spearheading the programme as a nodal agency. The indigenous AEW&C is a multi-sensor system on a executive jet aircraft providing for all aspects of airborne surveillance. 


The Capabilities, Operational Role & Functional Requirements: The Indian AEW&C system will detect, identify and classify threats present in the surveillance area and act as a Command and Control Centre to support Air Defence operations, like AWACS. The system with its multiple Communication and Data Links can alert and direct fighters against threats while providing ?Recognizable Air Surveillance Picture? (RASP) to commanders at the Ground Exploitation Stations (GES) that are strategically located. The AEW&C system can thus support Air Force in offensive strike missions and assist Forces in the tactical battle area. Besides, the Electronic and Communication Support Measures of the system can intercept and gather ELINT/COMINT from radar transmissions and communication signals. The AEW&C is a multi-sensor surveillance system that can perform the following operational roles as defined by the IAF:


The Functional Requirements of the IAF envisage:





The Platform: The Brazilian Emb-145 has been chosen as the platform aircraft for the AEW&C system. The aircraft modified for the role will have an additional Auxiliary Power Unit to power the radar systems. The cabin of the aircraft is being reconfigured to house five Operator Work Stations, four Racks to hold the mission system electronics, additional Fuselage Fuel Tanks and five rest crew seats. The platform aircraft is also installed with an In-flight Refuelling system to facilitate extended surveillance operations. The Emb-145 AEW&C I, as the indigenous system would be called, is capable of climbing to flight altitudes from where the radar can cover from ground level to maximum required altitude to detect airborne targets at a long range.

The Sensor Systems: The AEW&C system is a multi sensor airborne surveillance system. It comprises of Primary Radar (PR) and Secondary Surveillance Radar(SSR / IFF) as the active sensors onboard. The Electronic Support Measure (ESM) and the Communication Support Measure (CSM) systems will aid in identification / classification, based on the various emissions from the targets. The Self Protection Suite (SPS) will comprise of Radar Warning Receiver(RWR), which may be incorporated in the ESM system, Missile Approach Warning System (MAWS) and Counter Measures Dispensing system (CMDS). The AEW&C will have a 'C' Band data link and a 'Ku' band SATCOM link for air to ground communication. The C band Data Link and the 'Ku' Band SATCOM link will function as dual redundant system. The AEW&C will also have a Mission Communication System (MCS) consisting of a set of five V/UHF sets for air to air voice and data communication. The Mission System Controller (MSC) of AEW&C system will integrate all the sensor dat a and form system tracks and carry out other system control functions. The intercept control segment of the Mission System Controller (MSC) will carry out the battle management function and will guide the interceptors and vector strike aircraft in addition to carrying out the recovery operations. The Data Handling and Display System (DHDS) will display the Air Situation Picture (ASP) on Operator Work Station(OWS) and will provide all facilities for the operators to interact with the AEW&C system. 






*The Status: The AEW&C mission sub-systems are currently in an advanced stage of development and being tested in the System Test and Integration Rig (STIR) at CABS. CABS & LRDE have carried out radar performance tests on a Dual Segment Active Antenna Array Unit(AAAU) in a 100-ft test tower against opportune as well as assigned air targets. The radar performance in terms of range and azimuth-coverage has been assessed to match well with design performance values. The full-scale AAAU with fully-qualified Line Replaceable Units (LRUs) has also been collimated and Transmit- and Receive- pattern measurements done in the Planar Near Field Measurement (PNFM) facility at CABS. Other Sub-systems like the SSR, ESM, CSM, MCS, DHDS and DL have been airworthiness- qualified and put through rigorous functional and performance tests in the labs/ roof-top rigs/ hack aircraft. Once the modified Emb-145 platform from Brazil arrives in India, the AEW&C System integration on the aircraft will commence. After a brief and intense Development Flight Testing, the Emb-145 AEW&C India is expected to enter initial operational service with the Indian Air Force. That will mark a significant contribution to National Defence Preparedness by the DRDO*."

http://drdo.gov.in/drdo/labs/CABS/English/index.jsp?pg=indian.html


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> As of now 3 on order. First should be in IAF service by late 2014/early 2015.
> 
> 
> CABS/DRDO are working on the much larger dome-based AWACS project known as "AWACS India" this will have 360' coverage and will be based on a wide body civil airliner. Much more comparable to the A-50 PHALCONS.




These are in development 
or already developed & we are waiting for planes to arrive form Brazil so we can install these on them


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> These are in development
> or already developed & we are waiting for planes to arrive form Brazil so we can install these on them



The first EMB-145 has arrived in India a while back. The 2nd and 3rd airframes are undergoing flight tests in Brazil and should be delivered to India for sensor integration and certification/validation sometime in the next year. 



Work on the AWACS India project has only recently begun and it will be 2017-19 before we see first flights or anything like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> The first EMB-145 has arrived in India a while back. The 2nd and 3rd airframes are undergoing flight tests in Brazil and should be delivered to India for sensor integration and certification/validation sometime in the next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Work on the AWACS India project has only recently begun and it will be 2017-19 before we see first flights or anything like that.



Its the strategic airlift and tac airlift I am worried about. That mountain strike corps will only be useful if for the short term it has the adequate airlift capacity- till the infra comes up in NE. 

Otherwise if things get serious they may meet a nasty opponent in the 15th airborne- 10 Globe-masters aren't going to cut it and the heli-lift capacity needs to be looked at.

In a month or two I am going to sit and compile the whole air-lift info.


----------



## he-man

Dillinger said:


> Its the strategic airlift and tac airlift I am worried about. That mountain strike corps will only be useful if for the short term it has the adequate airlift capacity- till the infra comes up in NE.
> 
> Otherwise if things get serious they may meet a nasty opponent in the 15th airborne- 10 Globe-masters aren't going to cut it and the heli-lift capacity needs to be looked at.
> 
> In a month or two I am going to sit and compile the whole air-lift info.


----------



## Dillinger

he-man said:


>



I had done something similar for the ORBAT on both sides of the line earlier- but that's incomplete without the above. 

Damn it but you've got to respect the Americans on this, one pities the fool who has to face off with the 82nd or 101st along with the 10th. Thankfully the composite aviation base will plug the gap for a short while in our context.


----------



## he-man

Dillinger said:


> I had done something similar for the ORBAT on both sides of the line earlier- but that's incomplete without the above.
> 
> Damn it but you've got to respect the Americans on this, one pities the fool who has to face off with the 82nd or 101st along with the 10th. Thankfully the composite aviation base will plug the gap for a short while in our context.



man they have a budget of 700 billion$
its 20 times our current budget.............


----------



## Dillinger

he-man said:


> man they have a budget of 700 billion$
> its 20 times our current budget.............



It has less to do with budgets, more to do with foresight. 

The CCS should have listened to the likes of VPM.


----------



## he-man

Dillinger said:


> It has less to do with budgets, more to do with foresight.
> 
> The CCS should have listened to the likes of VPM.



i disagree.............its very much to do with budget,,,,,,although we can do much better with good planning even under this budget.

but money matters


----------



## Dillinger

he-man said:


> i disagree.............its very much to do with budget,,,,,,although we can do much better with good planning even under this budget.
> 
> but money matters



Your disagreement is of little use here. You need to stick to the context. We all have opinions but if we must express them on such matters then at least first lets gather what the professionals are saying. The idea of air-mobility for the SC and strat. air-lift capability enhancement is not mine nor any analyst's.

The matter here has nothing to do with budgets at all, the BRO for example has no dearth of funds- the FSAs for their projects are provided for but clearances come in the way. Organisational deficiencies come in the way- theater command structure, again something stressed upon by VPM. 

Similarly the 15th airborne has been around since China's defense budget was no more than India's. It had to with foresight and planning- nothing else.


----------



## kaykay

@Dillinger @Abingdonboy do you guys have any info about ALGs in Arunachal Pradesh which can handle C-17s or IL-76s??


----------



## Dillinger

kaykay said:


> @Dillinger @Abingdonboy do you guys have any info about ALGs in Arunachal Pradesh which can handle C-17s or IL-76s??



There is no ALG which can accommodate a C-17 or IL-76, its not possible nor is it required. ALGs are stop gap measures in the face of inadequate infra and slow infra build up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Its the strategic airlift and tac airlift I am worried about. That mountain strike corps will only be useful if for the short term it has the adequate airlift capacity- till the infra comes up in NE.
> 
> Otherwise if things get serious they may meet a nasty opponent in the 15th airborne- 10 Globe-masters aren't going to cut it and the heli-lift capacity needs to be looked at.
> 
> In a month or two I am going to sit and compile the whole air-lift info.



Well I look foreward to it! 


But I think the airlift situation should look pretty acceptable come 2020-22. Another 6 C-17s are,IMHO, a. It assured. So the question is how many will the IAF to for eventually? I've heard estimates up to 22-25 C-17 units in all for the IAF but we will have to wait and see. Then there's the C-130J-30s, crucially the follow-on order for 6 will be based at Panagargh AFS in West Bengal (where the IA's new Mountain Strike Corp's HQ will also be). Incidentally the IAF has also said their 6 A330 MRTTs will also be based in the East. The Avro relacment and MTA will also be coming in by ~2019/20 and I'm sure the IAF will deploy them accordingly. 

Coming to the rotary-wing fleet. The IAF has on order 159 Mi-17V5s as well as both the IA and IAF likely to have a combined fleet of 200-300 ALH by the start of the next decade. HAL's LUH will be up and running by 2015/16 so there will be ~400 of these on order by 2020. We then come to heavy lift. The CH-47F wi be ordered this fiscal so deliveries starting in ~2016/17 AFAIK there is a clause for a further 15 units and one wouldn't rule out orders in excess of 30-45 by 2020. 


The situation isn't so bleak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Well I look foreward to it!
> 
> 
> But I think the airlift situation should look pretty acceptable come 2020-22. Another 6 C-17s are,IMHO, a. It assured. So the question is how many will the IAF to for eventually? I've heard estimates up to 22-25 C-17 units in all for the IAF but we will have to wait and see. Then there's the C-130J-30s, crucially the follow-on order for 6 will be based at Panagargh AFS in West Bengal (where the IA's new Mountain Strike Corp's HQ will also be). Incidentally the IAF has also said their 6 A330 MRTTs will also be based in the East. The Avro relacment and MTA will also be coming in by ~2019/20 and I'm sure the IAF will deploy them accordingly.
> 
> Coming to the rotary-wing fleet. The IAF has on order 159 Mi-17V5s as well as both the IA and IAF likely to have a combined fleet of 200-300 ALH by the start of the next decade. HAL's LUH will be up and running by 2015/16 so there will be ~400 of these on order by 2020. We then come to heavy lift. The CH-47F wi be ordered this fiscal so deliveries starting in ~2016/17 AFAIK there is a clause for a further 15 units and one wouldn't rule out orders in excess of 30-45 by 2020.
> 
> 
> The situation isn't so bleak



Its not the projections but implementation I am worried about. 20 strat lifters are a must, otherwise you're stuck, a dozen along with scores of hepters and smaller TA can allow you to airlift maybe 10,000 boots in a staggered manner. At the moments we are facing a gap, Curse J.Ramesh and the rest of the lot- 900Km of highways in the NE out of 3500Km planned in 5 years!


----------



## kaykay

Dillinger said:


> There is no ALG which can accommodate a C-17 or IL-76, its not possible nor is it required. ALGs are stop gap measures in the face of inadequate infra and slow infra build up.



Thanks. That means nearest station which can handle heavy transport aircrafts is Tezpur. While only aircrafts like An-32s and C-130Js can land and takeoff from ALGs say from Tawang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

kaykay said:


> Thanks. That means nearest station which can handle heavy transport aircrafts is Tezpur. While only aircrafts like An-32s and C-130Js can land and takeoff from ALGs say from Tawang.



Bullseye! 

Someone had better put the foot to the damn peddle on SARDP-NE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Its not the projections but implementation I am worried about. 20 strat lifters are a must, otherwise you're stuck, a dozen along with scores of hepters and smaller TA can allow you to airlift maybe 10,000 boots in a staggered manner. At the moments we are facing a gap, Curse J.Ramesh and the rest of the lot- 900Km of highways in the NE out of 3500Km planned in 5 years!



Actually on this front (air lift) the implementation isn't terrible if you look at it. Probably because the C-130J and C-17 deals are bought through the FMS route. As I say both the CH-47F deals and follow-on 6 C-130J deals will be signed this fiscal. With the C-17 production line facing imminent closure the IAF has to accelerate their C-17 purchases if they want them (which they do) so this factor alone will see more C-17s arrive soon enough. 

The only sticking points will be the MTA and possibly the Avro replacement. The MTA is (according to latest reports from the Russian side) progressing well now and they say (not that I believe them) that the first units will be ready for delivery by 2018-20. The Avro replacement program has only just got underway so we'll have to wait and see how things progress on this front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Actually on this front (air lift) the implementation isn't terrible if you look at it. Probably because the C-130J and C-17 deals are bought through the FMS route. As I say both the CH-47F deals and follow-on 6 C-130J deals will be signed this fiscal. With the C-17 production line facing imminent closure the IAF has to accelerate their C-17 purchases if they want them (which they do) so this factor alone will see more C-17s arrive soon enough.
> 
> The only sticking points will be the MTA and possibly the Avro replacement. The MTA is (according to latest reports from the Russian side) progressing well now and they say (not that I believe them) that the first units will be ready for delivery by 2018-20. The Avro replacement program has only just got underway so we'll have to wait and see how things progress on this front.



I need to find out the planned projection for production of the PS-90 engine for the MTA. If it is to be dependent on material flow from Russia then there could be low op. availability. Lets see. 

The lack of an indigenous heavy-lift hepter is going to bite us though, how many Mi-17V5s are up atm? How many are projected- sorry for being lazy- I know you mentioned the number earlier.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> I need to find out the planned projection for production of the PS-90 engine for the MTA. If it is to be dependent on material flow from Russia then there could be low op. availability. Lets see.
> 
> The lack of an indigenous heavy-lift hepter is going to bite us though, how many Mi-17V5s are up atm? How many are projected- sorry for being lazy- I know you mentioned the number earlier.


The number of V5s on order is 171 IIRC. 159 for the IAF and the remaining 12 for the GoI/MHA/CAPFs (a while back I heard the ICG was even going to get 2-3 of this order!). 

The indigenious heavy-lift helo or lack of one is an issue but then the CH-47F is an advanced yet proven platform and isn't a bad option. As it is the IAF/IA could run into some serious difficulty if the HAL LOH/LUH runs into any sort of delay as the Cheetaks and Cheetahs needed replacing years ago. Hopefully HAL starts pumping out the ALHs at an accelerated rate and the IAF/IA go for close to 500.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sasi

Dillinger said:


> I need to find out the planned projection for production of the PS-90 engine for the MTA. If it is to be dependent on material flow from Russia then there could be low op. availability. Lets see.
> 
> The lack of an indigenous heavy-lift hepter is going to bite us though, how many Mi-17V5s are up atm? How many are projected- sorry for being lazy- I know you mentioned the number earlier.



i think engine is our choice for mta(possibly western!).
80 mi-17 in 2008 and 71 in 2012 signed.
Atm and projected don't know!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

sasi said:


> i think engine is our choice for mta(possibly western!).
> 80 mi-17 in 2008 and 71 in 2012 signed.
> Atm and projected don't know!



Yaara I was asking specifically for the no. of V5s.

The MTA engine has already been decided, Aviadvigatel PS-90A-76.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@Abingdonboy PSK says we're going in for 2 more Airborne brigades, the latter of the two being an airborne assault brigade out of the 54th div. So that will make 3 brigades in all- 2 short of a division. That's still a division short of what we'll face. Damn it! People think its all impenetrable hills along the LAC- how do they think the infiltration occurs- a few jump points do exist.

Dunno about the airlift assets being provided to them- will seriously have to look into that. Btw that LWIR sensor on the Nag ain't ours or so it seems BUT the miniaturized cryo cooling system is.

Man I would give my left arm for something like the 501st legion, Vader's Fist, right out of the screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> @Abingdonboy PSK says we're going in for 2 more Airborne brigades, the latter of the two being an airborne assault brigade out of the 54th div. So that will make 3 brigades in all- 2 short of a division. That's still a division short of what we'll face. Damn it! People think its all impenetrable hills along the LAC- how do they think the infiltration occurs- a few jump points do exist.
> 
> Dunno about the airlift assets being provided to them- will seriously have to look into that. Btw that LWIR sensor on the Nag ain't ours or so it seems BUT the miniaturized cryo cooling system is.
> 
> Man I would give my left arm for something like the 501st legion, Vader's Fist, right out of the screen.



What the IA desperately needs is to evolve its doctrine. The idea of "air Assualt" was pioneered by the 101st of the US army in Vietnam. Now whilst the IA has Airborne brigades of doesnt quite have "Air Assualt" brigades when compared to the 101st's example. What needs to be done is a close tie between the rotary wing assets (helos) and the air Assualt troops- this needs to be their bread and butter. Now whilst most infantrymen in the IA can fast rope from helos, it takes a lot more for troops to be considered "Air Assualters". You need doctrines to back it up as well as understanding. 


Let's see how things evolve, I think it is a question of mindsets needing to get with the times- the resources and assets are all there; it is about formulating the correct practices/formations/plans from this. 


I also think the Airborne forces as a whole need to be re-orginaised. The PARA (Airborne) btns need to be complety seperated from the PARA (SF) btns and then explanded. AFAIK, there are 3 PARA (Airborne) btns which is woefully inadequate and in the PARA regmt the weight is actually in the SFs. 


I do like the idea of the 50th (Independent) Parachute brigade. A self-contained rapid action force. It's a sweet asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> What the IA desperately needs is to evolve its doctrine. The idea of "air Assualt" was pioneered by the 101st of the US army in Vietnam. Now whilst the IA has Airborne brigades of doesnt quite have "Air Assualt" brigades when compared to the 101st's example. What needs to be done is a close tie between the rotary wing assets (helos) and the air Assualt troops- this needs to be their bread and butter. Now whilst most infantrymen in the IA can fast rope from helos, it takes a lot more for troops to be considered "Air Assualters". You need doctrines to back it up as well as understanding.
> 
> 
> Let's see how things evolve, I think it is a question of mindsets needing to get with the times- the resources and assets are all there; it is about formulating the correct practices/formations/plans from this.
> 
> 
> I also think the Airborne forces as a whole need to be re-orginaised. The PARA (Airborne) btns need to be complety seperated from the PARA (SF) btns and then explanded. AFAIK, there are 3 PARA (Airborne) btns which is woefully inadequate and in the PARA regmt the weight is actually in the SFs.
> 
> 
> I do like the idea of the 50th (Independent) Parachute brigade. A self-contained rapid action force. It's a sweet asset.



4 PARA battalions, actually the 50th already had organic, signals, field sappers and artillery elements- what we need is a combat aviation brigade to go with it. That's when you reach the point of air assault. 

The 54th div. is being restructured into one airborne brig right along the lines of the 50th independent and another air-assault brigade. 

Facing off against the 15th airborne corps- doable but not an enviable situation at all. 

SARDP-NE is a sore stub in all of this- god damn babaus been warming their behinds on top of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> 4 PARA battalions, actually the 50th already had organic, signals, field sappers and artillery elements- what we need is a combat aviation brigade to go with it. That's when you reach the point of air assault.
> 
> The 54th div. is being restructured into one airborne brig right along the lines of the 50th independent and another air-assault brigade.
> 
> Facing off against the 15th airborne corps- doable but not an enviable situation at all.
> 
> SARDP-NE is a sore stub in all of this- god damn babaus been warming their behinds on top of it.



The 50th isn't meant to be an Air Assualt Brigade though bro- it is very much meant to fly by fixed wing assets to wherever India needs a rapid military reaction. I think they remain on 12 hour alert (that's a figure I heard somewhere) meaning within 12 hours of getting the call the first elements of the brigade will be "wheels up". Interestingly (not a coincidence though) the 50th is based not very far from Hindon AFS and what now lives there? That's right 6 C-130J-30s and soon 10 C-17s! 


You're right about the 50th having its own support elements from combat engineers to signals, pathfinders etc all airborne qualified and they would jump in with the Airborne infantry. 


Oh right it is 4 btns- 5,6,7 and the 12th (raised in 2011). Not sure if the 12th is fully up and running though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> The 50th isn't meant to be an Air Assualt Brigade though bro- it is very much meant to fly by fixed wing assets to wherever India needs a rapid military reaction. I think they remain on 12 hour alert (that's a figure I heard somewhere) meaning within 12 hours of getting the call the first elements of the brigade will be "wheels up". Interestingly (not a coincidence though) the 50th is based not very far from Hindon AFS and what now lives there? That's right 6 C-130J-30s and soon 10 C-17s!
> 
> 
> You're right about the 50th having its own support elements from combat engineers to signals, pathfinders etc all airborne qualified and they would jump in with the Airborne infantry.
> 
> 
> Oh right it is 4 btns- 5,6,7 and the 12th (raised in 2011). Not sure if the 12th is fully up and running though.



In a year or so. 

That's the point, see all the Para Bats. are very much qualified to be air assaulter bats- they lack the air assault brigade. For three airborne Brigades at least one combat aviation brigade is required. 

Composition of Combat aviation brigade- 

2 attack/rec. bats- 40+ attack helis. 
1 AHB- 30 medium lift helos
1 GSAB- 8 heavy lift helos (the US uses the Chinook), and 20 or so support helos.
and 1 aviation support bat

This can cater to around 2-3 airborne brigades but the ideal number is 2 combat-aviation brigades for full air assault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> In a year or so.
> 
> That's the point, see all the Para Bats. are very much qualified to be air assaulter bats- they lack the air assault brigade. For three airborne Brigades at least one combat aviation brigade is required.
> 
> Composition of Combat aviation brigade-
> 
> 2 attack/rec. bats- 40+ attack helis.
> 1 AHB- 30 medium lift helos
> 1 GSAB- 8 heavy lift helos (the US uses the Chinook), and 20 or so support helos.
> and 1 aviation support bat
> 
> This can cater to around 2-3 airborne brigades but the ideal number is 2 combat-aviation brigades for full air assault.



Do you not think the IA should seperate the roles? Like in the US where they have the 82nd Airborne and the 101st air assult. The PARA (AIRBORNE) btns for sure can do Air Assualt operations. But I'd say have an entirely seperate Air Assualt Divsion with its own dedicated rotary-wing assets. I think 50th is a pretty specialised unit as it is. It is meant to be a Rapid Action force but not nesercarily for prolonged all-out warfare. They are the IA's "QRF". It'll be pretty sweet when these guys are also armed with M777 ULHs and can jump out a C-130/C-17 with the guns. 


The IA should also give their air Assualt and Airborne forces specialised light armour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Do you not think the IA should seperate the roles? Like in the US where they have the 82nd Airborne and the 101st air assult. The PARA (AIRBORNE) btns for sure can do Air Assualt operations. But I'd say have an entirely seperate Air Assualt Divsion with its own dedicated rotary-wing assets. I think 50th is a pretty specialised unit as it is. It is meant to be a Rapid Action force but not nesercarily for prolonged all-out warfare. They are the IA's "QRF". It'll be pretty sweet when these guys are also armed with M777 ULHs and can jump out a C-130/C-17 with the guns.
> 
> 
> The IA should also give their air Assualt and Airborne forces specialised light armour.



Yaara we only have 3 brigades anyway- so no need to separate the role and ONLY one of those brigades shall be an air-assault brigade. 

The difference between the 82nd and and 101st is that the 101st has two CABs instead of just one in the case of the 82nd- that's why the 101st is the air-assault division.

We are not even at division level- not unless one more airborne brigade is raised- after which the addition of one CABs will provide us with one parachute assault division with organic heli-lift, one more CABs will convert that into an air-assault division. 

That means for a complete division, we need one more Airborne brig. plus 2 CABs along with the existing 50th independent and two brigs. coming up out of the 54th div.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@Abingdonboy Yaara, one can only wish wrt the light combat vehicles and ULH artillery but before we go for qualitative requirements lets get the structure in place.


----------



## Dillinger

@S-DUCT waise the LCH doesn't seem to have an IR suppressor for its engine exhaust outlet. Any plans for the same, any idea?


----------



## S-DUCT

@Dillinger
Digital mockuo of LCH does not seem to have any IR suppressors.But in the official brochure it is said to have stealth features with IR supression,so i guess it'll have IR supressor.






PS
Sorry 4 the late reply.Actually i read your reply at 6pm,but i was very-very tired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

S-DUCT said:


> @Dillinger
> Digital mockuo of LCH does not seem to have any IR suppressors.But in the official brochure it is said to have stealth features with IR supression,so i guess it'll have IR supressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> Sorry 4 the late reply.Actually i read your reply at 6pm,but i was very-very tired.



Yaara they have IR cm, no IR suppressors for the engine exhaust itself IMO. The engine exhaust has been left uncovered.

Port exhaust IR suppressor.


----------



## S-DUCT



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

@S-DUCT Something akin to the black-hole Ocarina- which btw is a structural addition and not an integral design part.

mcdonnell douglas | 1987 | 1996 | Flight Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

S-DUCT said:


> @Dillinger
> Digital mockuo of LCH does not seem to have any IR suppressors.But in the official brochure it is said to have stealth features with IR supression,so i guess it'll have IR supressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> Sorry 4 the late reply.Actually i read your reply at 6pm,but i was very-very tired.



Hmmm, I didn't know the LCH was set to get DIRCMs. This music to my ears!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

@Abingdonboy- so confused. PSK says the three brigades are air-mobile brigades, capable of employing both fixed wing as well as rotor wing assets for transport. Can you ask your uncle, he'll know this stuff? What's the difference between air-mobile brigade, para brigade and air assault brigade and which one is better? 

@S-DUCT The DIRCM definitely makes things good, PSK updates that exhaust IR suppressors can be added at anytime and are not a challenge. Makes sense considering that the mi-24 had an add-on IR suppressor too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-DUCT

@Dillinger
I think from DMU it is clear that LCH will not have IR suppressors but They might add Hover InfraRed Suppression System(HIRSS) in later blocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-DUCT

I hope they'll make stealthy MCH similar to above chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

S-DUCT said:


> I hope they'll make stealthy MCH similar to above chopper.



Bhai ek Dhruv banate banate toh jaan nikal gayi. Till the day the engines are not made in country we shall be behind the curve.

At the moment I want the MRO for all our assets to be fixed, we are in a tricky phase right now and need our AL assets up and running optimally. Secondly, a MWR ( rotor mounted or podded if nothing else can be done) to work in conjunction with the Helina munition.

Then we can step into proper medium-lifts, 

waise the Dhruv also carries like 12-14 soldiers, the same as the most famous medium lifter- the Blackhawk. Only the range is less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> @Abingdonboy- so confused. PSK says the three brigades are air-mobile brigades, capable of employing both fixed wing as well as rotor wing assets for transport. Can you ask your uncle, he'll know this stuff? What's the difference between air-mobile brigade, para brigade and air assault brigade and which one is better?
> 
> @S-DUCT The DIRCM definitely makes things good, PSK updates that exhaust IR suppressors can be added at anytime and are not a challenge. Makes sense considering that the mi-24 had an add-on IR suppressor too.



Bro I probably won't be speaking to him for a while but when I next do I will surely ask him on your behalf . 



Also even the IAF's Mi-17V5s have removable IR-suppressors so it's not hard to imagine the LCH will have them at some point if needed:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

Dillinger said:


> Bhai ek Dhruv banate banate toh jaan nikal gayi. Till the day the engines are not made in country we shall be behind the curve.
> 
> At the moment I want the MRO for all our assets to be fixed, we are in a tricky phase right now and need our AL assets up and running optimally. Secondly, a MWR ( rotor mounted or podded if nothing else can be done) to work in conjunction with the Helina munition.
> 
> Then we can step into proper medium-lifts,
> 
> waise the Dhruv also carries like 12-14 soldiers, the same as the most famous medium lifter- the Blackhawk. Only the range is less.



correct urself...........90% stuff of dhruv is imported(2010 figures)



Abingdonboy said:


> Bro I probably won't be speaking to him for a while but when I next do I will surely ask him on your behalf .
> 
> 
> 
> Also even the IAF's Mi-17V5s have removable IR-suppressors so it's not hard to imagine the LCH will have them at some point if needed:



mi-35 is a flying tank

i know this is mi-17


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Bro I probably won't be speaking to him for a while but when I next do I will surely ask him on your behalf .
> 
> 
> 
> Also even the IAF's Mi-17V5s have removable IR-suppressors so it's not hard to imagine the LCH will have them at some point if needed:



Already confirmed, it'll be a breeze, no issues- apparently the larger systems are there for systems where the whole engine is protruding out of the helo body, then you need a sleeve like device for the whole damn engine- and trust the Amreekis to go that way. Otherwise add-on IR suppressors are easy.

*But the cost goes up with these DIRCMs and SAAB ECM, and foreign engine- ergo the CAG report of 90% by cost components being foreign sourced..these are the most expensive components after all.*


----------



## he-man

Dillinger said:


> Already confirmed, it'll be a breeze, no issues- apparently the larger systems are there for systems where the whole engine is protruding out of the helo body, then you need a sleeve like device for the whole damn engine- and trust the Amreekis to go that way. Otherwise add-on IR suppressors are easy.
> 
> *But the cost goes up with these DIRCMs and SAAB ECM, and foreign engine- ergo the CAG report of 90% by cost components being foreign sourced..these are the most expensive components after all.*



still man.........point stands


----------



## Dillinger

he-man said:


> still man.........point stands



Bhai puri ship hum banatein hain- aur phir electronic and sensor components (also MGT propulsion but that at least is nearing a solution) lagate lagate 50% of final cost foreign components me sink ho jata hai.

*BUT there is a difference between- by cost and by proportion (as in % of components). IF you mix up the two- AS YOU DID- then the whole meaning changes.*

A little bit more Indian jugaad or inventiveness would have done.


----------



## he-man

Dillinger said:


> Bhai puri ship hum banatein hain- aur phir electronic and sensor components (also MGT propulsion but that at least is nearing a solution) lagate lagate 50% of final cost foreign components me sink ho jata hai.
> 
> *BUT there is a difference between- by cost and by proportion (as in % of components). IF you mix up the two- AS YOU DID- then the whole meaning changes.*
> 
> A little bit more Indian jugaad or inventiveness would have done.



I told u before and am stressing again

Start using indian components,even if they are a bit inferior compared to worls standards.............in 5-6 years this will give huge boost to our industry and improvements will be made.

If u keep on importing everything(important)........then it won't even start happening.

China did it,iran is doing it and we must do it too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> *But the cost goes up with these DIRCMs and SAAB ECM, and foreign engine- ergo the CAG report of 90% by cost components being foreign sourced..these are the most expensive components after all.*



Right, this costing way of assessing indigenous content is actually quite dubious as the foreign components are inherently going to be cutting-edge and thus extremely expensive. So if most of the content/work is actually done in-house by India it can be overlooked using the costing method. 


Similar case for Naval ships where the high-end equipment is imported such as weapons, radars and sensors but the bull and most of the systems are Indian made but on the whole cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Right, this costing way of assessing indigenous content is actually quite dubious as the foreign components are inherently going to be cutting-edge and thus extremely expensive. So if most of the content/work is actually done in-house by India it can be overlooked using the costing method.
> 
> 
> Similar case for Naval ships where the high-end equipment is imported such as weapons, radars and sensors but the bull and most of the systems are Indian made but on the whole cheaper.



Can't ignore the costs forever though. Waise do remember to ask your uncle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Can't ignore the costs forever though. Waise do remember to ask your uncle.



Of course one can't, at the very least go for bulk orders and licence prosecution with as much localisation in sourcing sub-components if India can't deliver comparable indigenous spec-equipment- right now. The prices will drop and this the cost of the entire system will be cut dramatically meaning you can buy more!


And next time I speak to him I'll ask bro- I assure you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

^^Armed with R-60 and R-27 AAMs




















^^ With USAF F-15 Eagles











...the first and last pics are my favourites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

*Personnel coming out of it's belly...*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

From Guillaume Steuer &#8207;on twitter:




> First upgraded Indian Mirage 2000H should make its first flight in the coming hours/days from Istres, sources say. #MMRCA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*IAF assures Arunachal Pradesh on renovation of advanced landing grounds*


> Renovation of eight Advanced Landing Grounds (ALGs) and other airfields in Arunachal Pradesh will be expedited to make them operational for defence and civilian use.
> 
> The assurance was given by Air Vice Marshal Prabin Bhat from Shillong based Eastern Air Command when he along with other officers from Air Force called on Arunachal Pradesh Chief Minister Nabam Tuki, official sources said.
> 
> Assuring the Chief Minister to expedite the renovation of ALGs at Tuting, Walong, Daporijo, Menchuka, Pasighat, Tezu, Vijoynagar and Ziro taken over by the Defence Ministry in 2008, Bhat sought the cooperation of the state administration, sources said.
> 
> Of the eight ALGs, the one situated in Vijaynagar in Changlang district along the China border was made operational and inaugurated by former Governor J J Singh on November 18, 2011, after an AN-32 transport carrier of the IAF landed there in its inaugural flight, while work on other ALGs were progressing at a fast pace.
> 
> While taking part in a calling attention motion on Chinese incursions raised by Laeta Umbrey in the state Assembly on Tuesday last, Tuki had categorically mentioned that the non-operative ALGs are being made operational while airports would be developed in many district headquarters, including the green field airport at Itanagar for improving the air connectivity of this land-locked state.


----------



## cloud_9

Vijaynagar ALG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

New IAF ad "the office":

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Pictures from LiveFist; relief equipment & vehicles being loaded into belly of IAF C-17 to assist in
the relief ops in the midst of cyclone Phailin -


----------



## Gessler

My wish of seeing IAF C-17 escorted by Su-30MKI has come true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tacticool

How many mig-29s been upgraded?
What is the timeline for all 29's to be upgraded?
what is the timeline for mirages to be upgraded?


----------



## Gessler

IAF relief efforts in the wake of cyclone Phailin - 































Thanks to *Soumya* for pictures.






IAF Rapid Reaction Medical Team doing their work -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

labelled "IAF RESCUE TEAM" but I'm assuming Garuds:







Ready to undertake SAR missions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Gessler said:


> IAF relief efforts in the wake of cyclone Phailin -



The quality of the road seems impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

*IAF Su-30MKI in Leh, Ladakh*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gessler

IAF Jaguar with latest Harpoon-II Block-II AShM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Model of Super Sukhoi EW suite showing locations of MAWS, LWR, RWR & CMDS apertures on the airframe (only top angle is shown).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Gessler said:


> Model of Super Sukhoi EW suite showing locations of MAWS, LWR, RWR & CMDS apertures on the airframe (only top angle is shown).



But its far more expensive then any other thing....


----------



## Nishan_101

Gessler said:


> *Personnel coming out of it's belly...*



Will IAF going to place another big order of 40 C-130Js or A-400Ms....


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Nishan_101 said:


> Will IAF going to place another big order of 40 C-130Js or A-400Ms....




Nishan, you ask the same shit in every thread.


----------



## Nishan_101

Thank you Sir. But no one answer it.......


----------



## Gessler

Nishan_101 said:


> But its far more expensive then any other thing....



Rafale is more expensive than it.


----------



## Gessler

Nishan_101 said:


> Will IAF going to place another big order of 40 C-130Js or A-400Ms....



No, just 6 more. Only 12 for now.


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

*IAF puts Adilabad aerodrome to use*







The Indian Air Force (AIF) has begun putting the old aerodrome in the town to use like refuelling its Chetak helicopters those are used for training pilots. Four choppers belonging to the Hakimpet Helicopter Training Academy made brief halts at the airstrip located in the outskirts of the town on Tuesday to refuel the engines.

The move has raised hopes among the locals who expect more development activities at the airstrip which was laid in early 1930s during the Nizam era. The aerodrome was built apparently to be used as a refuelling point for the fighter aircrafts heading to battle fronts. Spread over 350 acres, the aerodrome has an airstrip running to about 1,000 metres.

After Independence, the airstrip came under the control of the IAF and it was used as a refuelling point until late 1970s after which it fell into disuse. In order to prevent the possible encroachments, the IAF secured the premises by erecting fence around the aerodrome in 1996. The IAF has started using the airfield since the past 10 days or so.

http://idrw.org/?p=28762


----------



## Nishan_101

kurup said:


>



Will soon see 100+ of them being directly imported from Swiss and may be another 150+ from France or Italy.......


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Nishan_101 said:


> Will soon see 100+ of them being directly imported from Swiss and may be another 150+ from France or Italy.......


 
Hey Dude; neither France nor Italy makes the Pilatus Trainers. Are you smoking some _weed_, seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

First upgraded IAF Mirage-2000UPG.

Photo from LiveFist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

IAF's AN 32 (Cline).
I took this shot at Agra while the plane was making a landing. (EOS 500D, EF 400 mm f 5.6L lens)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

skullMAN said:


> View attachment 10413



This should be posted in the Navy thread .


----------



## sancho

kurup said:


> This should be posted in the Navy thread .



True, but still a nice pic and an interesting location where it is flying or?


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> True, but still a nice pic and an interesting location where it is flying or?


This was taken during flight trials in US.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> This was taken during flight trials in US.



I know, but it shows that the P8 is actually more than a sub hunter, infact it might be even more useful for India, at the land boarders with the right sensor and weapon fit. The P8 AGS would be a great addition to monitor enemy ground forces from long distances, guide the Apache Block 3, or even attack multiple targets on it's own ( at least 36 x SDBs would be possible for strikes up to 100Km, or a number of JSOW / SLAM-ER to even higher distances. 
The main advantage of this aircraft is surveilance gathering and monitoring the surface from high altitude, unlike a normal sub hunter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> I know, but it shows that the P8 is actually more than a sub hunter, infact it might be even more useful for India, at the land boarders with the right sensor and weapon fit. The P8 AGS would be a great addition to monitor enemy ground forces from long distances, guide the Apache Block 3, or even attack multiple targets on it's own ( at least 36 x SDBs would be possible for strikes up to 100Km, or a number of JSOW / SLAM-ER to even higher distances.
> The main advantage of this aircraft is surveilance gathering and monitoring the surface from high altitude, unlike a normal sub hunter.


Indeed, in fact the USN used their P-3s over land in Afghan extensively.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed, in fact the USN used their P-3s over land in Afghan extensively.



Just like the UK used Sentinels and the French Atlantics in Mali, although the situation is different there from ours, but P8s with long range side SAR radars would be great in addition to our AWACS to keep an eye on 2 of the worlds major ground forces, especially in the north east.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Just like the UK used Sentinels and the French Atlantics in Mali, although the situation is different there from ours, but P8s with long range side SAR radars would be great in addition to our AWACS to keep an eye on 2 of the worlds major ground forces, especially in the north east.


I highly doubt the IN's P8s would be used in this role on a regular basis. To be the IAF's and ARC's future COMJAM/ASTOR will do the job just fine.


----------



## RPK

*A Pair Of Indian Air Force Pilatus Trainers Over The Swiss Alps*


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> I highly doubt the IN's P8s would be used in this role on a regular basis. To be the IAF's and ARC's future COMJAM/ASTOR will do the job just fine.



That's intel collections and a different issue which can be handled by smaller business jets, but the P8 AGS can monitor enemy ground forces at long range, command our own defence to counter the threats, or attack them on it's own with pretty impressive stand off strike capabilities.


----------



## MKI 30

Not sure if posted before. Cool Vid.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> This was taken during flight trials in US.


 
In the Seattle-Tacoma Region; around Mt. Rainier Wa. on the West Coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

Abingdonboy said:


> I highly doubt the IN's P8s would be used in this role on a regular basis. To be the IAF's and ARC's future COMJAM/ASTOR will do the job just fine.


 
Well, why not utilize everything we got, and utilize the platforms in every role they are capable of? The navy will have at least 12 P-8Is, that has been decided. That means that they can dedicate one P-8I to shadow every single pakistani sub and still have a few left to reconnoiter ground build ups.

Pak navy uses its P-3Cs in that role, to scan for talib hideouts to be bombed by fighters. I don't know if our P-8s are outfitted with necessary equipment to do a mini JSTARS type role, but it would be awesome if they are.


----------



## sancho

janon said:


> Well, why not utilize everything we got, and utilize the platforms in every role they are capable of? The navy will have at least 12 P-8Is, that has been decided. That means that they can dedicate one P-8I to shadow every single pakistani sub and still have a few left to reconnoiter ground build ups.
> 
> Pak navy uses its P-3Cs in that role, to scan for talib hideouts to be bombed by fighters. I don't know if our P-8s are outfitted with necessary equipment to do a mini JSTARS type role, but it would be awesome if they are.



The sensor and weapon fit is important. We currently have aimed on ASW and martime attack, while a SAR radar should had been interesting for the martitime patrol role too. For the stand off strike role we currently have no suitable weapons on order, at least from what we have seen in the tests. So it depends on what we can get from the US, or of we can customize with Israel techs and weapons for example.


----------



## Abingdonboy

janon said:


> Well, why not utilize everything we got, and utilize the platforms in every role they are capable of? The navy will have at least 12 P-8Is, that has been decided. That means that they can dedicate one P-8I to shadow every single pakistani sub and still have a few left to reconnoiter ground build ups.
> 
> Pak navy uses its P-3Cs in that role, to scan for talib hideouts to be bombed by fighters. I don't know if our P-8s are outfitted with necessary equipment to do a mini JSTARS type role, but it would be awesome if they are.


Because I just can't see the IN, who is far removed from the struggles on the Northern borders, dedicating their own assets for this. Instead the IAF and IA (and RAW/ARC) will take the lead and will utilise or acquire their own assets in in this theatre. 


The PN only does so because they have very little by way other options.


----------



## janon

sancho said:


> The sensor and weapon fit is important. We currently have aimed on ASW and martime attack, while a SAR radar should had been interesting for the martitime patrol role too. For the stand off strike role we currently have no suitable weapons on order, at least from what we have seen in the tests. So it depends on what we can get from the US, or of we can customize with Israel techs and weapons for example.


 
Weapons for striking land targets would be impossible to come by from the US, or from anywhere else without severely displeasing the US. They were pretty miffed when pakistan modified their harpoons to give them a land attack capability. I'm sure the IN would not use the P-8s for striking anything other than sea vessels. But reconnaisance or target aquisition of ground troops and enemy positions...


----------



## Hulk

Capt.Popeye said:


> Hey Dude; neither France nor Italy makes the Pilatus Trainers. Are you smoking some _weed_, seriously?


I do not think he has any idea what he is talking about.


----------



## sancho

janon said:


> Weapons for striking land targets would be impossible to come by from the US, or from anywhere else without severely displeasing the US. They were pretty miffed when pakistan modified their harpoons to give them a land attack capability. I'm sure the IN would not use the P-8s for striking anything other than sea vessels. But reconnaisance or target aquisition of ground troops and enemy positions...



If I remember it correctly 2000lb LGBs were part of the possible weapon pack as well, what we would need however would be SDB, JSOW or SLAM-ER, things that they can sell the UAE and Saudis, so why not us?

P8-AGS:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jai_Hind

Captain Cool in cockpit!






^^^Indian cricket captain M S Dhoni comes out of the cockpit of a Jaguar during one of his visits to an IAF facility in Bangalore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Guys, what's the latest info on the EMB 145 DRDO AWACS? Is it inducted into operational service, any new specs about the radar system, news on the optional order?


----------



## Sergi

sancho said:


> Guys, what's the latest info on the EMB 145 DRDO AWACS? Is it inducted into operational service, any new specs about the radar system, news on the optional order?



Inducted !!! You joking right ???
Something came out from DRDO and no media coverage no interviews !!! What are the odd of that 

Silence means something is wrong and delayed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SR-91

Sergi said:


> Inducted !!! You joking right ???
> Something came out from DRDO and no media coverage no interviews !!! What are the odd of that
> 
> Silence means something is wrong and delayed




Hit the nail right on the head!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Guys, what's the latest info on the EMB 145 DRDO AWACS? Is it inducted into operational service, any new specs about the radar system, news on the optional order?





Sergi said:


> Inducted !!! You joking right ???
> Something came out from DRDO and no media coverage no interviews !!! What are the odd of that
> 
> Silence means something is wrong and delayed


It's undergoing testing currently AFIAK. Should enter service in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

Abingdonboy said:


> It's undergoing testing currently AFIAK. Should enter service in 2014.


Sure it was under testing but not sure if it still is or some problems surfaced. Chances are of problems. cause sucessful testing is also a news unless DRDO guies have learned to avoid media.


----------



## indiatester

sancho said:


> Guys, what's the latest info on the EMB 145 DRDO AWACS? Is it inducted into operational service, any new specs about the radar system, news on the optional order?



I saw a flight of it in Sept in Bangalore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Sergi said:


> Inducted !!! You joking right ???
> Something came out from DRDO and no media coverage no interviews !!! What are the odd of that
> 
> Silence means something is wrong and delayed



 Mate, at least leave me some hope that DRDO can do something right. But honestly, our AWACS capability is critical and we are far behind in that area because of our hope on DRDO AWACS, but we still don't know how capable it is and why no optional once were already ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

http://www.janes.com/article/30319/moscow-delhi-agree-to-joint-drills-in-russia-far-east-in-2014

Rahul Bedi, New Delhi - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
18 November 2013
*
India and Russia will conduct their first ever joint air exercises in Peter the Great Bay in eastern Russia in 2014, the two countries' respective defence establishments agreed in Moscow on 18 November.*

The 13th meeting of the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Commission on Military Technical Co-operation (IGC-MTC), headed by Indian Defence Minister A K Antony and his Russian counterpart Sergei Shoigu, also determined that the *sixth round of the joint 'Indra' naval manoeuvres would take place at the same time in the Sea of Japan.*

*The timetable for these air and sea manoeuvres has yet to be decided.*

"India and Russia have agreed to expand the range of their strategic partnership in a significant manner," India's Ministry of Defence (MoD) spokesman Sitanshu Kar said after the day-long meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

whether the super sukhoi Su-30 and mig-29 update have 3d vectoring nozzle.


----------



## sancho

ptltejas said:


> whether the super sukhoi Su-30 and mig-29 update have 3d vectoring nozzle.



If that is a question, then no. The report about the MKI upgrades suggest no different engines and we even increased the order for the AL 31s that we already use. The Mig 29 UPG doesn't even get the RD33MK engine and not even IN selected it. The fighters are manuverable enough and increased focus on lower RCS, better, range, avionics and weapons has more importance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptltejas

sancho said:


> If that is a question, then no. The report about the MKI upgrades suggest no different engines and we even increased the order for the AL 31s that we already use. The Mig 29 UPG doesn't even get the RD33MK engine and not even IN selected it. The fighters are manuverable enough and increased focus on lower RCS, better, range, avionics and weapons has more importance.




thanks; For tracking The pak-fa like multiple radars and F-35 like DAS distributed aperture system is enough? without this tech war will less? except radar and infrared any other tech is there?


----------



## sancho

ptltejas said:


> thanks; For tracking The pak-fa like multiple radars and F-35 like DAS distributed aperture system is enough? without this tech war will less? except radar and infrared any other tech is there?



Wrt detection and tracking, there is currently no 5th gen fighter available or under development with more sensor capabilities and we don't even know most of the capabilities that it will have, so that won't be an issue for sure. One reason why a 2nd pilot would be great, since FGFA really could be used as an mini AWACS in addition to the AWACS aircrafts we will have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Doe

*Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne flies his last sortie with his son, Omar at the Pune station he once commanded*


Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne flies his last sortie at the Pune station he once commanded - India - DNA


----------



## Fawkes

C-130J in air ambulance mode
lands at Bagdogra.







Chetak and Mi-17 helicopters of
the Indian Air Force flying into the
Jorhat Air Force Station from
forward bases with injured
soldiers. An-32 transport aircraft
carry in some more from
Advanced Landing Grounds (ALGs)
along the Line of Actual Control
(LAC). Some are shifted to the
local IAF hospital while the
seriously injured are transferred
to a waiting C130J Super Hercules
which takes off for Bagdogra
within minutes.
Sounds like a clip right out of a
war movie. This was no movie but
the injured soldiers were
playacting. The remaining
members of the 'cast' were
serious. After all, this was a drill -
part of Ex Casevac East 2013 - that
needs to be perfected if valuable
lives are to be saved during any
aggression from across the LAC.
The Super Hercules finally lands at
Bagdogra and the 50 patients are
brought out and transferred to
waiting ambulances.
The Army and IAF are certainly
taking the possibility of a military
strike by China quite seriously.
Apart from developing
infrastructure to counter any such
move, support mechanism is also
being perfected. According to an
officer, Ex Casevac East 2013
involved the states of Arunachal
Pradesh, Assam, West Bengal and
Sikkim. While Arunachal and
Sikkim share borders with the
Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR)
and China, Assam and West Bengal
will play vital roles in the
movement of men and equipment
and casualty evacuation.
"The Super Hercules was modified
into an air ambulance
configuration with 'patient
transfer unit' and life saving
equipment. It became part of the
'critical care air transport team'
for speedily airlifting casualties
from a simulated disaster zone in
Jorhat, upper Assam to Bagdogra
in West Bengal. Helicopters and
smaller transport aircraft like
An-32s participated in the drill.
This was a demonstration that will
benefit stakeholders like the Army,
paramilitary forces and disaster
management response managers
from Darjeeling, Jalpaiguri and
Sikkim," the officer added.
According to him, the exercise
successfully showcased the IAF
and Army's operational
preparedness, cohesion and
professional capabilities besides
synergizing inter-dependencies
among the various stakeholders in
disaster situations. It was also
aimed to evaluate, analyze and

adapt to ever-changing situations,
lack of time, information and
resources.


Defence News - C-130J in air ambulance mode lands at Bagdogra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

IAF's *6th *C-17A Globemaster-III outside Boeing assembly line in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Fawkes said:


> C-130J in air ambulance mode
> lands at Bagdogra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chetak and Mi-17 helicopters of
> the Indian Air Force flying into the
> Jorhat Air Force Station from
> forward bases with injured
> soldiers. An-32 transport aircraft
> carry in some more from
> Advanced Landing Grounds (ALGs)
> along the Line of Actual Control
> (LAC). Some are shifted to the
> local IAF hospital while the
> seriously injured are transferred
> to a waiting C130J Super Hercules
> which takes off for Bagdogra
> within minutes.
> Sounds like a clip right out of a
> war movie. This was no movie but
> the injured soldiers were
> playacting. The remaining
> members of the 'cast' were
> serious. After all, this was a drill -
> part of Ex Casevac East 2013 - that
> needs to be perfected if valuable
> lives are to be saved during any
> aggression from across the LAC.
> The Super Hercules finally lands at
> Bagdogra and the 50 patients are
> brought out and transferred to
> waiting ambulances.
> The Army and IAF are certainly
> taking the possibility of a military
> strike by China quite seriously.
> Apart from developing
> infrastructure to counter any such
> move, support mechanism is also
> being perfected. According to an
> officer, Ex Casevac East 2013
> involved the states of Arunachal
> Pradesh, Assam, West Bengal and
> Sikkim. While Arunachal and
> Sikkim share borders with the
> Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR)
> and China, Assam and West Bengal
> will play vital roles in the
> movement of men and equipment
> and casualty evacuation.
> "The Super Hercules was modified
> into an air ambulance
> configuration with 'patient
> transfer unit' and life saving
> equipment. It became part of the
> 'critical care air transport team'
> for speedily airlifting casualties
> from a simulated disaster zone in
> Jorhat, upper Assam to Bagdogra
> in West Bengal. Helicopters and
> smaller transport aircraft like
> An-32s participated in the drill.
> This was a demonstration that will
> benefit stakeholders like the Army,
> paramilitary forces and disaster
> management response managers
> from Darjeeling, Jalpaiguri and
> Sikkim," the officer added.
> According to him, the exercise
> successfully showcased the IAF
> and Army's operational
> preparedness, cohesion and
> professional capabilities besides
> synergizing inter-dependencies
> among the various stakeholders in
> disaster situations. It was also
> aimed to evaluate, analyze and
> 
> adapt to ever-changing situations,
> lack of time, information and
> resources.
> 
> 
> Defence News - C-130J in air ambulance mode lands at Bagdogra


The IAF is certainly putting their Super Hercs to work- they're everywhere it seems! For sure the IAF needs more than the current 6 and probably more than the projected 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

What's the status of LCA?


----------



## Fawkes

Superboy said:


> What's the status of LCA?


There is separate sticky for LCA.


----------



## kurup

Superboy said:


> What's the status of LCA?



Read it here .... LCA News & Discussions | Page 409


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> The IAF is certainly putting their Super Hercs to work- they're everywhere it seems! For sure the IAF needs more than the current 6 and probably more than the projected 12.


 
I do agree with that. 18 of them will make a suitable force.6 at Hindon, 6 at Panagarh and 6 in the west/south.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

The LCH has successfully completed all sea-level trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Gessler said:


> The LCH has successfully completed all sea-level trials.



Source to post kar de meri jaan


----------



## kurup

Echo_419 said:


> Source to post kar de meri jaan



NEW PICS: Second LCH prototype completes successful sea-level trials

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=510038499093480





Here's an interesting video of a 16-tonne heavy drop system (HDS) being air dropped from an IL-76 aircraft. The HDS is designed and developed by Agra-based DRDO lab, Aerial Delivery Research and Development Establishment.

(Video courtesy: ADRDE)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

which transport aircraft is back on deepak


----------



## satishkumarcsc

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 12608
> 
> which transport aircraft is back on deepak



Looks more like the C 27 to me or the C 160 am not sure.


----------



## Gessler

satishkumarcsc said:


> Looks more like the C 27 to me or the C 160 am not sure.



I believe it's an Antonov, the tailfin suggests so.


----------



## kurup

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 12608
> 
> which transport aircraft is back on deepak



That looks like a C-27 .

Alenia C-27J Spartan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

kurup said:


> That looks like a C-27 .
> 
> Alenia C-27J Spartan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


but india is not using c 27a or c 27 j model



kurup said:


> That looks like a C-27 .
> 
> Alenia C-27J Spartan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


not c 27j


----------



## kurup

nomi007 said:


> but india is not using c 27a or c 27 j model
> 
> not c 27j



To me it looks like a C27A or J version .

India does not operate them .

The image looks like from an Air Show .


----------



## Capt.Popeye

nomi007 said:


> but india is not using c 27a or c 27 j model
> 
> 
> not c 27j


 
Its from the Air Show in Bangalore. The C-27 is/was on offer to the IAF.


----------



## SQ8

Capt.Popeye said:


> Its from the Air Show in Bangalore. The C-27 is/was on offer to the IAF.


You are all wrong. The aircraft is larger than the C-27 and has 4 blades. It is the Transall C-160.
Possibly there to support a German Air Force display participation.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## DacterSaab

Hi,
Could some senior members please shed light on:-
Which missions the Su 30MKI and Rafale F3 can be used in?
What will be the profile for that mission?


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> Hi,
> Could some senior members please shed light on:-
> Which missions the Su 30MKI and Rafale F3 can be used in?
> What will be the profile for that mission?



Both are balanced multi role fighters and will be used in any kind of A2A and A2G roles. There is no specification of one of them for a certain role, infact they will offer IAF different capabilities to do the same roles, with different techs, or weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> Both are balanced multi role fighters and will be used in any kind of A2A and A2G roles. There is no specification of one of them for a certain role, infact they will offer IAF different capabilities to do the same roles, with different techs, or weapons.



Thanks Sancho, but I was hoping to find out what weapons will be used in CAP, CAS, Aerial Interdiction,SEAD,Nuclear Delivery and Anti-Shipping misiions, and how many will of these can be carried on which hardpoint could you also please elaborate what techs you refer to I know it's a lot to type but i'd be really thankful for the Info.


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

What about Rustom 1 project, the number of flights so far and the road-map ahead? Will it be used as UAV for the Users?
The project was taken up to develop and demonstrate several technologies required for the development of advanced UAVs. A Real Time Simulator (RTS) of the UAV has been developed to validate the missions and train the UAV and Payload operators. An External Pilot (EP) Simulator has also been developed and being used extensively for training the EPs for take-off and landing phases of the missions. The Avionics Systems have been provided with redundant systems and Redundancy Management has been incorporated and validated during the development flights

Present status
Rustom-1 has completed more than 30 successful flights, and has accumulated more than 25 hours of flight time to progressively incorporate various elements of the UAV and expand the operational envelope of the system. The users have evinced keen interest in inducting Rustom 1 into service and deploying it for tactical roles.

Future Plans

The Indian Army has inducted our Nishant UAV recently, and started deploying it for their regular operations. The Nishant UAV uses a mobile-launcher and a parachute recovery system, which gives it several tactical operational advantages. Wherever required, the conventional take-off & landing capability of Rustom 1 can be used to supplement the existing capabilities. We believe that a combination of Nishant and Rustom 1 will add enormous value to the operational capabilities of the armed forces. We will continue to use the Rustom 1 as a Flying Test Bed (FTB) or Technology Development & Demonstration platform to master further UAV technologies like Automatic Take-off & Landing (ATOL), Evaluation & Validation of Payloads and Data link. The systems will also be used to validate various emerging concepts of operations of UAVs.

Could you give us an overview of Rustom-II? What’s the latest on the components and the airframe? When will the integration start and what’ the time-line for the flight?
Rustom II is a project which we have taken up for design and development of Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAV system as required by the Indian Armed Forces. The MALE UAV system is being developed to meet the specific requirements projected by Indian Army, Air Force and Navy.

Scope of the UAV Project

The UAV is required to operate at high altitudes and cater to long mission durations. We have designed the Data link to enhance the existing capability of line-of-sight system and also to be able to use SATellite-based COMmand (SATCOM) system. Adequate redundancy is being provided for all critical system to ensure reliability for long endurance application requirements. Initially, the take –off & landing will be controlled by the External Pilot, based on technology mastered through the Rustom 1 project. However, we are gearing up to incorporate automatic Take-off & Landing system for Rustom II. Because of the nature of operation of the system, we need to bring in formal certification of all elements of the Rustom II UAV through close interactions with CEMILAC.

As in the other UAVs like Nishant & Rustom 1, the mission functions will be fully automated, with provision for the Internal Pilot to intervene and take over control during critical phases of the mission with commands from the Ground Control Station (GCS). Rustom II is designed to carry several types of payload sensors, as required by the users. This enables round-the-clock and all-weather operation of the system.
Present Status

We have completed the realization of the prototype hardware of most of the subsystems, including the airframe, engines, Control system and other onboard Avionics systems. The two engines were integrated on the airframe and an integrated engine run, using fuel system on the aircraft, was completed recently. At present first prototype is being integrated and tested in preparation for Low Speed Taxi Trials (LSTT). The successful progress of these trials will lead to High Speed Taxi Trials (HSTT) and then to the first flight of the UAV by June 2014. We plan to conduct the flight trials of the UAV in full-up configuration for the users, by December 2014.
Link..
http://www.aeromag.in/sites/default/files/AM NOV 2013- dplow.pdf


----------



## Gessler

Oscar said:


> You are all wrong. The aircraft is larger than the C-27 and has 4 blades. It is the Transall C-160.
> Possibly there to support a German Air Force display participation.



@satishkumarcsc Already named C-160 as a possibility, along with C-27.


----------



## indiatester

Sorry for the low quality pic's, but
Look what I spotted today!





They pilot was really making it do a sharp turn and raise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

indiatester said:


> Sorry for the low quality pic's, but
> Look what I spotted today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They pilot was really making it do a sharp turn and raise


The CABS AWACS!



Nice catch bro!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> Thanks Sancho, but I was hoping to find out what weapons will be used in CAP, CAS, Aerial Interdiction,SEAD,Nuclear Delivery and Anti-Shipping misiions, and how many will of these can be carried on which hardpoint could you also please elaborate what techs you refer to I know it's a lot to type but i'd be really thankful for the Info.



I guess these older posts of me might help you:

Indian Air Force News & Discussions | Page 129

It will give you a general picture of what weapons and how the fighters could be used, but it also depends on the final weapon package of Rafale for IAF, as well as at what unknown additions Super 30 might get of course.


----------



## DacterSaab

thanks alot friend that helped


----------



## sancho



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


>


Nice video!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

IAF Bombardier Global 5000E ELINT/SIGINT aircraft fitted with EL/M-2060P Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR), roof-mounted SATCOM equipment and Condor-2 LOROP cameras.

Operated by ARC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

An old image of IAF IL-76/Beriev A-50 modified airframe before Phalcon radar was installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

IAF Transport Fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kṣamā

Guys, can someone shed some light on this. Few mins back I noted heightened Su-30 activity over Hinjewadi,Pune. They usually fly over head for glide path to land, but today I saw more than 3 different birds overhead and none had landing gear out. One of them was really making the most of his/her bird. Anyways it was really something to watch upon an overcast-ed sky.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

kṣamā said:


> Guys, can someone shed some light on this. Few mins back I noted heightened Su-30 activity over Hinjewadi,Pune. They usually fly over head for glide path to land, but today I saw more than 3 different birds overhead and none had landing gear out. One of them was really making the most of his/her bird. Anyways it was really something to watch upon an overcast-ed sky.


 
Apart from the routine sorties; some trials seem to be on now.
And Hinjewadi is in the flight-path envelope.


----------



## ejaz007

*May day: India’s New Basic & Intermediate Flight Trainers*

*Latest News:*

IAF’s Basic Trainer counter-proposal – and a legal issue in India?

*Jan 20/14: Next BTA?* Ajai Shukla pens an oped that looks at HAL’s arguments for the HTT-40, while dismissing any concerns raised by the other side. That isn’t very valuable in and of itself, and makes his “full” cost figures suspect. On the other hand, he details the IAF’s counter-proposal: INR 24.05 billion (about $393 million) for 10 more full PC-7 imports, and 96 license-assembled PC-7 Mk.IIs at IAF’s 5 Base Repair Depot in Sulur, Tamil Nadu: 28 semi-knocked down kits, and 68 fully knocked-down parts sets.

There is merit to his point that lifetime costs are larger than purchase costs. An India unable to produce its own spares locally does leave itself at the risk of paying more, and of currency fluctuations. The core argument involves pinning down the potential differences, and then asking whether the IAF’s training fleet is both economically small enough, and militarily important enough, to justify the tradeoff in exchange for a no-risk solution. The IAF says yes, and makes an argument. Shulka won’t address the question.

The most interesting point Shulka makes is that the original Basic Trainer Aircraft RFP only covered 75 fully built aircraft. Could a competitor snarl the proceedings by citing the failure to include a local-assembly under Transfer of Technology option, on the basis that they would have won had it been part of the tender? Anywhere other than India, the answer would be no. Separate contracts are separate. In India? Who knows. Sources: Business Standard, “Is indigenisation just a slogan?”

May day: India’s New Basic & Intermediate Flight Trainers


----------



## kingdurgaking

Sorry for posting the stuff here.. Group captain Suneet has been in Tarmak007.. great insight .. we have multi pylon for FOC


----------



## Jason bourne

sorryyyyy....


----------



## Mujraparty

*Know more about India's first laser-guided bomb Sudarshan.*

New Delhi: Sudarshan is an Indian laser-guided bomb kit. This comes half a century after the United States developed the first laser guided bomb in 1960s.

Sudarshan was developed by Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE), a DRDO lab with technological support from another DRDO lab Instruments Research and Development Establishment (IRDE) for the Indian Air Force.

Sudarshan was designed for 450 kg (990 pound) bombs. *The current version has a range of nine kilometers. *

*A new version will have glide range extended to 50 kilometers and the flight stability of Sudarshan improved.*
Sudarshan was designed to improve accuracy of air-to-ground bombing. It is expected to rival GBU-12 Paveway II in performance.

The bomb, once released, by the mother aircraft at appropriate range, will seek the target and home on to it very accurately and with high reliability.

All the necessary on-board components were sourced from Indian industry.

The ADE had successfully designed, developed and carried out the user trials of the bomb.

According to the reports Sudarshan will be in service with the IAF bombers squadrons of Mig-27 and SEPECAT Jaguar.

On January 21, 2010, it was reported that two flight trials had been conducted at the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur, Balasore in Orissa, to test the effectiveness of the guidance and control systems of laser-guided bombs. 

The test was conducted by pilots of the Indian Air Force, who flew the aircraft and released the bombs as per prescribed standard operating procedures.

On June 9, 2010, user trials of the laser-guided bomb kits were carried out at Pokhran test range with the participation of the IAF. 

The on-board systems in both the trials worked satisfactorily and had met the mission objectives.










Know more about India's first laser-guided bomb Sudarshan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

On the eve of Republic Day 2014; it will be good to remember and recall an episode that took place in the aftermath of the 1971 conflict.
Some downed IAF Pilots who were POWs in a Camp in Rawalpindi decided to escape. They actually did and were able to make their way to near the Afghan-Pakistan Border near Torkham........till they got nabbed.

That story is recounted again by two of the escapees: Gp.Capt. Dilip Parulkar and Wg.Cdr.Grewal in a conversation with Shekhar Gupta that was telecast on NDTV's program "Walk the Talk".

The conversation is in two parts:

http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/walk-the-talk/walk-the-talk-with-indian-air-force-bravehearts-part-i/305880?vod-related

http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/walk-the-talk/walk-the-talk-with-indian-air-force-bravehearts-part-ii/306798?hp

While the conversation is interesting in its recounting of a somewhat exciting incident, it also interesting since it documents the Profesional Aviators on both sides of the border, who also had all the the attributes of Officers and Gentlemen at the end of it all.
Do take a _"dekko"_ at the program.

@Abingdonboy, @sandy_3126, @Oscar, @jaibi, @Icarus. @RescueRanger, @Contrarian, @Jungibaaz, @Irfan Baloch, @fatman17, @zakii, @Joe Shearer, @FaujHistorian and all others here.

@John Doe; I'm sure you've heard about it all. And from the _"horse's mouth"_ at that !

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Icarus

Capt.Popeye said:


> On the eve of Republic Day 2014; it will be good to remember and recall an episode that took place in the aftermath of the 1971 conflict.
> Some downed IAF Pilots who were POWs in a Camp in Rawalpindi decided to escape. They actually did and were able to make their way to near the Afghan-Pakistan Border near Torkham........till they got nabbed.
> 
> That story is recounted again by two of the escapees: Gp.Capt. Dilip Parulkar and Wg.Cdr.Grewal in a conversation with Shekhar Gupta that was telecast on NDTV's program "Walk the Talk".
> 
> The conversation is in two parts:
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/walk-the-talk/walk-the-talk-with-indian-air-force-bravehearts-part-i/305880?vod-related
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/walk-the-talk/walk-the-talk-with-indian-air-force-bravehearts-part-ii/306798?hp
> 
> While the conversation is interesting in its recounting of a somewhat exciting incident, it also interesting since it documents the Profesional Aviators on both sides of the border, who also had all the the attributes of Officers and Gentlemen at the end of it all.
> Do take a _"dekko"_ at the program.
> 
> @Abingdonboy, @sandy_3126, @Oscar, @jaibi, @Icarus. @RescueRanger, @Contrarian, @Jungibaaz, @Irfan Baloch, @fatman17, @zakii, @Joe Shearer, @FaujHistorian and all others here.
> 
> @John Doe; I'm sure you've heard about it all. And from the _"horse's mouth"_ at that !





Wonderful share, thoroughly enjoyed it. One of the best programs I have seen on Indo-Pak Wartime Interaction. I'm glad I had the opportunity to see it though I hate you for posting this at such a late hour. I should have been asleep an hour ago.

The host interrupted the guests a lot, I think they should have been allowed to speak in their own flow but I guess the man has time constraints of his own and needed to carry the show accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

Oscar said:


> You are all wrong. The aircraft is larger than the C-27 and has 4 blades. It is the Transall C-160.
> Possibly there to support a German Air Force display participation.




Haha... that was a *like a boss* Post


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Icarus said:


> Wonderful share, thoroughly enjoyed it. One of the best programs I have seen on Indo-Pak Wartime Interaction. I'm glad I had the opportunity to see it though I hate you for posting this at such a late hour. I should have been asleep an hour ago.
> 
> The host interrupted the guests a lot, I think they should have been allowed to speak in their own flow but I guess the man has time constraints of his own and needed to carry the show accordingly.


 
Thanks for the Good Words; @Icarus. _More so in spite of the fact that I ruined your sleep_.... 

What I liked most, was the fact that the (ex)POWs spoke with respect of their erstwhile captors/so-called Jailors.
In Wars/Conflicts; People do become casualties, but Honor should not be allowed to become a casualty!

I know so many people (some of them from my family) who spoke with great respect and affection about the course-mates and friends who repatriated to the Armed Forces of their choice across the borders on two sides.
People like H.M.S.Chaudhary, S.M..Ahsan. Asghar Khan, Nur Khan, M.B.Awan were names that were commonly heard of. Though they had to even don the mantle of "adversaries"!

Ah; Shekhar Gupta is one of India's better journos, non-jingoistic while retaining the appropriate attitude towards Soldiers. He seems in parts to be a little "hectoring" in his style; but that is because he has to keep the narrative going, while veterans and old-timers sometimes tend to get a bit rambling.
I know, since I've been documenting some old-timers for quite some time now.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

*Sunday, January 26, 2014*
* Visuals Of The IAF's Flankers Like You've Never Seen Before *
*The most insanecous, Godawesomely breath-taking visuals of the tip of the Indian Air Force's spear. So supreme a sight, you've to invent words to describe it.*
IRKUT Corporation, recently released this bunch of hires pictures showing the IAF's Sukhoi Su-30MKI 'Flanker', it originally manufactured, in action. Given the quantum of India's requirements, these aircrafts are presently being license manufactured in the country itself. Feast your visual senses.

_click on the images to view it in larger size_

































Visuals Of The IAF's Flankers Like You've Never Seen Before - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## h0mer

Out of curiousity, why isn't the area around the cannon painted? 

And speaking of paint, the aircraft looks nice in that grey/blueish tint scheme, but why isn't the engine housing also painted the same color (all the way to the nacelles)?


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Parul

Climbing to the top demands strength, whether it is to the top of Mount Everest or to the top of your career.-Dr. A.P.J.Abdul Kalam 

#Kalam Sir is the first president of India to fly SUKHOI .






Uncle Sancho, don't scold me, if this pic has already been posted or is in wrong section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Livefist: PHOTOS: The 2nd DRDO-Embraer AEW&C Jet At Bahrain Air Show

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bloo




----------



## shree835




----------



## RPK

desert warrior said:


>



Background : MRC Nagar, Chennai


Building : Hotel leela Palace Chennai


----------



## kurup

shree835 said:


>



What are those green round things on the ground ??


----------



## Sri

I missed this news-
*But he shared another good news: two Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) aircraft developed by DRDO should be delivered to the Indian Air Force (IAF) within six months, or mid-2014.

DRDO developed its own phased array radar, and has put in on board three Brazilian Embraer 145 aircraft. Two will be supplied to IAF, and one is being retained by it for further development of various systems.

“The aircraft has completed various flight evaluation trials, and the communication relays had been fully established and made operational.”

..:: India Strategic ::. DRDO's Moments and Miles

Does anyone have more on this?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Not directly related to Indian defence, but worth a mention -
*
IAI's LAHAT missile hits target at 10 km range

Israel Aerospace Industries Successfully Performed A Series of Heliborne LAHAT Missile Firing Demonstrations*
(Source: Israel Aerospace Industries; issued February 5, 2014)






Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) has recently successfully completed a series of impressive demonstrations of LAHAT missiles firing from helicopters.

The demonstration-firing, comprised 8 highly successful launches, carried out at ranges of up to 10 km, and altitudes of 300 to 6,000 feet, both from moving as well as hovering helicopter - to fixed and moving targets. These scenarios included highly realistic operational scenarios, including a direct hit scored from 10 km, using the helicopter's observation capability but laser designation by a ground force.

LAHAT (Laser Homing Attack) is an accurate lightweight missile, homing-in on a laser spot. It has a ground launch range of 8 km (10 km from helicopters) and can be supplied a variety of mission-customized warheads.

The lightweight missiles and launcher do not adversely affect the helicopter's effective mission time. LAHAT missiles, sold in significant quantities to various customers, serve as precision guided munitions, and may be launched from ships, vehicles and helicopters.

The LAHAT System can be adapted to almost all helicopter types, even the lightest ones.

The system comprises IAI's MOSP3000D observation payload with designation capabilities, a Weapons Control System (WCS) and two quad pack missile launchers.

IAI


----------



## ejaz007

*May day: India’s New Basic & Intermediate Flight Trainers*

*Latest Update:*

Minister admits IJT jet trainer isn’t arriving any time soon, forcing a fleet life extension program at least.

*Feb 10/14: IJT.* Defence Minister Shri AK Antony admits that the IJT isn’t going to arrive any time soon. Indian MoD, “Replacement of Kiran Aircraft”:

“The Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) is planned to replace Kiran Mk-I. Due to repeated revisions in the time line set for the Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) of IJT, and also considering the present state of the project regarding induction of the IJT in Indian Air Force (IAF), it has been decided to extend the use of Kiran Mk-I.

After the study of the fatigue life spectrum of Kiran Mk-I aircraft, the Regional Centre for Military Airworthiness (Aircraft) has recommended extension of Total Technical Life of the aircraft. This will help IAF to utilize the fleet till 2017-18, though in gradually reducing numbers.”

May day: India’s New Basic & Intermediate Flight Trainers


----------



## Abingdonboy

ejaz007 said:


> *May day: India’s New Basic & Intermediate Flight Trainers*
> 
> *Latest Update:*
> 
> Minister admits IJT jet trainer isn’t arriving any time soon, forcing a fleet life extension program at least.
> 
> *Feb 10/14: IJT.* Defence Minister Shri AK Antony admits that the IJT isn’t going to arrive any time soon. Indian MoD, “Replacement of Kiran Aircraft”:
> 
> “The Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) is planned to replace Kiran Mk-I. Due to repeated revisions in the time line set for the Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) of IJT, and also considering the present state of the project regarding induction of the IJT in Indian Air Force (IAF), it has been decided to extend the use of Kiran Mk-I.
> 
> After the study of the fatigue life spectrum of Kiran Mk-I aircraft, the Regional Centre for Military Airworthiness (Aircraft) has recommended extension of Total Technical Life of the aircraft. This will help IAF to utilize the fleet till 2017-18, though in gradually reducing numbers.”
> 
> May day: India’s New Basic & Intermediate Flight Trainers


Not a huge issue anymore. The IJT was an urgent requirement when the procurement of foreign AJTs and BTTs where going nowhere- no both are in service and being delivered as we speak. There is practically 0 need for the IJT now you have the PC-7 MK.2 and HAWK MK.132 in service, it is quite possible to have a pilot transition from a PC-7 straight onto a HAWK (and many AFs do just that). All in all the IAF's trainer fleet is in the best health it has been in for a LONG time.


----------



## sudhir007

IJT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 17627
> 
> 
> View attachment 17630


looks like mirage 2000


----------



## kurup

nomi007 said:


> looks like mirage 2000



Then you need to check your eye asap .


----------



## nomi007

kurup said:


> Then you need to check your eye asap .


idiot


----------



## kurup

nomi007 said:


> idiot


----------



## kaykay

nomi007 said:


> looks like mirage 2000


Its Tejas.


----------



## kurup

*VIDEO: Unhealthy Obsession With Social Media Could Crash Your Jet, IAF Tells Pilot *






My report today on Headlines Today on the Indian Air Force's alert to squadrons across the country calling attention to an 'unhealthy obsession with social networking tools' and the flight safety threat it poses.

Livefist: VIDEO: Unhealthy Obsession With Social Media Could Crash Your Jet, IAF Tells Pilots


----------



## Rahil khan

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 17627
> 
> 
> View attachment 17630


It looks awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik22

Rahil khan said:


> It looks awesome.


are you being sarcastic ?


----------



## Rahil khan

nik22 said:


> are you being sarcastic ?


Nooo way.... I just wrote what i felt. Its looking really cool. Can't wait to see how LCA develops and evolve itself. Kamal hay yaar. Yahan praise karna bhe problem hay.....I don't wanna live in this world...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nik22

Rahil khan said:


> Nooo way.... I just wrote what i felt. Its looking really cool. Can't wait to see how LCA develops and evolve itself. Kamal hay yaar. Yahan praise karna bhe problem hay.....I don't wanna live in this world...


Thanks mate! Most Indian Pakistani treat each other like next door neighbor who can't praise. 
Don't give up on this world. Let's change it (atleast this forum  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

nik22 said:


> Thanks mate! Most Indian Pakistani treat each other like next door neighbor who can't praise.
> Don't give up on this world. Let's change it (atleast this forum  )


Yup... I agree 110%. We shall have much more better times ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*Mikhail A Pogosyan, President, United Aircraft Corporation, at HAL's Su-30 facility yesterday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

Is that the super sukhoi?


----------



## kurup

*When The Indian Air Force Undertook Missions To Save And Protect pakistanis*
*http://www.aame.in/2014/02/when-indian-air-force-undertook.html *
Responding to SOS calls from besieged pakistan Army soldiers, the Indian Air Force [IAF], in 2006, with its Mil Mi-35 "Akbar" attack helicopters, undertook fire support missions in the Democratic Republic of the Congo [DRC]. Despite coming under attack itself & suffering damages to the Helicopters, the IAF remained committed to the task at hand.

As a result of the firepower it was raining from the air, the IAF created sufficient time & opportunity for the pakistani soldiers to retreat to safer positions. The present Commanding Officer [CO] of the No.125 Helicopter Squadron, "The Gladiators", then deputed to the DRC for the MONUC mission, recalls that event in this video below.






When The Indian Air Force Undertook Missions To Save And Protect pakistanis - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*India's MoD approves modernisation of 37 more airfields under MAFI-2 project at cost of Rs 1125 cr. 

Tata SED-Raytheon to be awarded contract*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bodhisattva

Any updates on the Unmanned Stealth Bomber project?


----------



## kurup

*IAF transporter sparks alert in Delhi*







After Sukhoi scramble, now an Indian Air Force (IAF) transporter causes alert in Delhi when AN-32 tried to land on Delhi runaway number 10, which is closed down for maintenance. The alert Air Traffic Control (ATC) then directed the IAF transporter to runway number 9.

The IAF is also looking into an incident where its An-32 transport aircraft was about to land at a close runway at the Delhi airport earlier this week.

IAF transporter sparks alert in Delhi | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*IAF scrambles Su-30MKI after spotting UFO near Amritsar border*






The Indian Air Force scrambled a Su-30MKI after its radars detected a slow moving unidentified flying object going towards Pakistan near Amritsar border and in the process, it came close to two civilian flights operating in that area.

The IAF is also looking into an incident where its An-32 transport aircraft was about to land at a close runway at the Delhi airport earlier this week. 

Early last week, “our radars picked up a UFO near Amritsar which was moving slowly towards the International Border with Pakistan” and a Su-30MKI was scrambled from Halwara air base to intercept it, IAF sources said here.

As the aircraft was being launched, the air traffic was asked to be cleared at heights between 25,000 and 30,000 feet as the UFO was flying at 28,000 feet, they said.
Later on, the Su-30MKI identified that the object was a weather balloon which was flying with the wind towards the border and it returned from there after being airborne for around 20 minutes, they said.

Reports suggested that two civilian planes of Thai Airways and another foreign operator were flying around 10 nautical miles away from the IAF aircraft.

The IAF denied that there was any “near-miss incident” involving its aircraft as it was under positive radar coverage and was cleared for operating in that area.

The DGCA is looking into the incident, sources said.

IAF scrambles Su-30MKI after spotting UFO near Amritsar border | idrw.org


----------



## Darth Vader

kurup said:


> *When The Indian Air Force Undertook Missions To Save And Protect pakistanis*
> 
> Responding to SOS calls from besieged pakistan Army soldiers, the Indian Air Force [IAF], in 2006, with its Mil Mi-35 "Akbar" attack helicopters, undertook fire support missions in the Democratic Republic of the Congo [DRC]. Despite coming under attack itself & suffering damages to the Helicopters, the IAF remained committed to the task at hand.
> 
> As a result of the firepower it was raining from the air, the IAF created sufficient time & opportunity for the pakistani soldiers to retreat to safer positions. The present Commanding Officer [CO] of the No.125 Helicopter Squadron, "The Gladiators", then deputed to the DRC for the MONUC mission, recalls that event in this video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When The Indian Air Force Undertook Missions To Save And Protect pakistanis - AA Me, IN


they were in congo , under un they were not enemy they were working together


----------



## kurup

*Sukhoi scares 2 passenger planes with more than 500 passengers*






More than 500 passengers had a narrow escape when a mid-air collision was averted after a Sukhoi fighter jet of the Indian Air Force veered dangerously close to two international flights in the Amritsar airpace.The Directorate General of Civil Aviation has ordered an inquiry into the incident, which occurred on Thursday.

“The Sukhoi, on its way to Ambala air base, was supposed to fly at 22,000 feet but reached 35,600 feet, assigned to the two international airlines’ flights. Though the fighter jet was supposed to maintain at least 1,000 feet of separation, it was within 700 feet of the civilian flights since it breached its flying path,” said an air traffic control (ATC) official.

Initial investigation revealed that the Sukhoi breached the minimum vertical safety level while ascending in the Amritsar airspace. ATC sources said they tried to contact pilot flying the Sukhoi aircraft but failed. In his statement to the inquiry team, the pilot said that jet’s altitude measuring machine (altimeter) was not working.

Sukhoi scares 2 passenger planes with more than 500 passengers | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

* Large Indian R-27 (AA-10) Missile Purchase in 2013 Increased Ukraine's Artem's Profits 7 Fold! *




_A R-27 missile on a MiG-29 at Aero India 2009
_
In 2013, Ukraine's State Joint Stock Holding Company "Artem" completed the supply of a large consignment of R-27 air-to-air missiles to India.

*The number of missiles involved was large enough to have pushed Artem's turnover 7 fold, from UAH 323 million to UAH 2.3 billion.*

The semi-active home medium range R-27 series are analogs of late model US AIM-7 Sparrow series BVR missiles.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Large Indian R-27 (AA-10) Missile Purchase in 2013 Increased Ukraine's Artem's Profits 7 Fold!


----------



## kurup

* AEW&CS Project Poised for Successful Completion, AWACS(I) Next *




_AEW&CS at Aero India 2013
_
According to a recent written reply in parliament by the Defense Minister, the AEW&CS is on schedule for completion by March 2014.

During DefExpo 2014, a CABS official gave IDP Sentinel pretty much the same message.

The projected which was initially expected to be completed by October 2011 is in its final stages and will be completed by March 2014.

The first EMB-145I to be delivered to India under the contract ceremonially rolled out in Brazil on February 21, 2011.

Embraer has so far delivered 2 EMB-145I aircraft. The third and the last aircraft would be delivered in December 2014.

The two delivered aircraft are fully configured for their role and undergoing acceptance tests by an IAF technical evaluation team. There are no serious issues. The software is being tweaked based on IAF inputs.

After delivering the three EMB-145I AEW&CS, CABS will focus on the AWACS(I) project which will feature a 3 antenna AESA radar housed in a non rotating rotodome, like the one mounted on the IAF's AWACS supplied by Israel, for full 360-deg coverage at all time. The side mounted twin antennas on the current AEW&CS provide 120-deg coverage on either side.

The platform for AWAC(I) is yet to be finalized.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: AEW&CS Project Poised for Successful Completion, AWACS(I) Next

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP

Goodwill gesture Indian Air Force’s Symphony Orchestra performs in Tihar Jail on 28th Feb 2014


----------



## veekysingh

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 17627
> 
> 
> View attachment 17630


A fixed probe? Is it finalized?


----------



## Gessler

*Tarmak007*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

*Blow to IAF projects: CBI to probe aero engine scam*






A bribery scandal involving aero engines threatens to cast a shadow over several key air force programmes.

he defence ministry has asked the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) to probe bribery allegations against British engineering company Rolls-Royce in connection with contracts to supply aircraft engines to state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited.

The agency will investigate all contracts the firm signed with HAL during 2007-11, an official said.The development could have serious implications for the military’s Hawk advanced jet trainer (AJT) programme, as the contracts relate to supplying Adour Mk871 engines for AJTs being built under-licence by HAL.

If charges are proved and the firm is eventually blacklisted, there could be implications for other projects too. Rolls-Royce engines also power the IAF’s C 130J Super Hercules special operations aircraft, Jaguar strike fighters and Embraer luxury jets for VVIPs. Roll-Royce could not be reached for comments.

India has inked separate contracts worth more than Rs. 15,000 crore with aerospace major BAE Systems for 123 AJTs. The air force plans to induct 106 AJTs (60-plus already in service), while the remaining are to be assigned to the navy. Only 24 AJTs were supplied by BAE Systems in ‘flyaway condition.’

The Hawks have simplified pilot training by serving as a bridge between subsonic trainers and supersonic fighters such as Sukhoi-30 MKI, Mirage 2000 and Jaguar that combat pilots finally fly.

Defence minister AK Antony has ordered the CBI probe weeks after arms dealer Sudhir Choudhrie and his son Bhanu were arrested in the UK for their alleged involvement in a kickback scandal involving Rolls-Royce. The Serious Fraud Office of the UK is currently probing allegations that the firm paid bribes to bag deals in China and Indonesia.

The investigation comes as a major blow to Rolls-Royce as it has a huge presence in India across defence aerospace, civil aerospace, energy and marine sectors. It has more than 1,350 engines in service in the country, including RB211 engines that power major gas pipelines with Gas Authority of India Limited.

Antony ordered the CBI probe after an HAL investigation found the bribery charges weren’t unsubstantiated.

Blow to IAF projects: CBI to probe aero engine scam | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Air Chief to address IAF Maintenance Commanders Conference tomorrow*

Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, will be arriving here tomorrow on an official visit to Headquarters Maintenance Command, (MC) of the Indian Air Force.

He will be accompanied by wife Lily Raha, President, Air Force Wives Welfare Association (AFWWA).

The duo will be received by Air Vice Marshal VS Bharti, Senior Air & Administrative Staff Officer, MC, Air Officer Commanding, AF Station Sonegaon at the city airport.

Raha would be addressing the ongoing Maintenance Command Commanders' Conference and would also present trophies to the Base Repair Depots and Equipment Depots, who have excelled in various fields. Lily Raha would preside over the annual Board of Management meeting of AFWWA (Regional) and also attend AFWWA meeting of Sanginis along with Usha Kanakaraj, President AFWWA (Regional) and AFWWA Presidents of various units under Maintenance Command.

She would also review the progress of various welfare schemes and ventures of Maintenance Command Units, a release from Defence PRO said today.

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## kurup

* Desi tyres on Sukhois a runway hit | Tejas, Dhruv, LCH, MiG-29 K line up to script a gripping story *





*Bangalore: *Indian fighter jets have begun the process of changing over to desi tyres, probably signaling an end to escalating cost and non-availability concerns. Indian Air Force (IAF) sources confirm to_ Express_ that the India shining story is being scripted by MRF, which has been cleared by the military airworthiness officials to produce the main wheel tyres of frontline fighters Sukhoi (Su-30 MKI). The indigenous tyres, named as Aeromuscle, are 30 per cent cheaper than the imported ones.

The IAF stared looking within the country after facing difficulties in sourcing tyres from abroad. The IAF was even forced to use tyres from its war reserves for some aircraft, after supplies from Russia became an issue. The idea to approach Indian companies was taken up during P V Nayak's tenure as the IAF chief. "MRF agreed to do all design, development and quality tests at their own cost in the interest of nation," an IAF official said. The MRF took the tyres for dynamometer tests thrice to a facility in China, incurring a cost of around Rs 10 crore. (A dynamometer test simulates the entire sequence of taxi, takeoff, landing and braking loads on the tyre.)
"Later, the tyres were sent for trials at the IAF bases in Bareily, Jodhpur and Leh in 2011. They were finally cleared for getting on to IAF assets in 2012. The MRF has so far delivered 350 tyres and the remaining are being manufactured at their plant in Medak, near Hyderabad," the official said. A Sukhoi has two main wheel and two nose wheel tyres. 

Seeing the success of Aeromuscle tyres, MRF has now been given the mandate of designing the nose wheel tyres for Sukhois. "Currently, the fitment trials are over and they are being taken to China for the dynamometer tests. By June, these tyres will be sent to Bangalore for the clearance of the Centre for Military Airworthiness and Certification," the official added.

Speaking to _Express _from Hyderabad, Dr K Tamilmani, Director-General (Aero), DRDO, confirmed that even the Indian Navy wants Aeromuscle for the MiG-29Ks. "We are planning to even change the Tejas tyres very soon which will be followed by Dornier, Pilatus and Hawk. Currently, the Tejas runs on Dunlop, being imported from the UK," says Tamilmani. He said aircraft tyres normally undergo various tests like burst, air retention, bottoming-up (emptying the air/flat tyres), fitment and taxi.

"By 2015 end, all the military platforms will have a source for indigenous supply. The MRF is currently supplying Chetak helicopter tyres to HAL, Navy and IAF. The Advanced Light Helicopter tyres made by them have also been cleared for commercial production. The tyres for the Light Combat Helicopter have completed the tests and are awaiting flight trials," Tamilmani said. He said the MRF is planning to set up a separate Aero Tyre Division in Medak, with many countries showing interest in these tyres.

"The MRF is also setting up a dynamometer test facility in Medak at a cost of over Rs 20 crore and it should be ready by 2015. The lifespan of a tyre is taken into account with the number of landing, which is normally around 40 to 50 times. Runway conditions, brake applications, temperature difference can also contribute to the wear and tear of the tyre," he said.

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Desi tyres on Sukhois a runway hit | Tejas, Dhruv, LCH, MiG-29 K line up to script a gripping story

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

I was going through some pics on airliner.net and came across this one. What intrigues me is that 'thing' on the nose wheel?

What is it? Cooling fan? But AFAIk, the nose wheels don't have brakes...so why would you need a fan there?

@Oscar, @Dazzler....


----------



## Abingdonboy

nuclearpak said:


> I was going through some pics on airliner.net and came across this one. What intrigues me is that 'thing' on the nose wheel?
> 
> What is it? Cooling fan? But AFAIk, the nose wheels don't have brakes...so why would you need a fan there?
> 
> @Oscar, @Dazzler....








@nuclearpak this is an anti-FOD guard designed to prevent pebbles picked up by the wheel from entering into the air-intakes.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

*IAF dependent on maintenance command: Air chief*







The operational capability of Indian Air Force is critically dependent on the efficiency of maintenance command, the Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha told his commanders here today.

“The maintenance command is the largest command in terms of number of units, manpower and geographical area of responsibility.

“The need of the hour is to enhance the lateral communication of depots with the field units by regular interaction as service providers to the user stations, and vice versa,” Raha said, adding both the agencies need to visit each other and make a road map to improve operational capabilities.

Raha was addressing the IAF Maintenance Commanders conference on the second day, at Vayusena Nagar here.

He also asked local commanders of the Maintenance Command to exploit their depots strength in improving their performance further.

The IAF chief said the most important challenge before the commanders is identification of problem areas and addressing them with quantifiable corrective short-term and long-term measures.

The IAF chief also stressed on taking holistic approach for various aspects like training, self-reliance and self-sufficiency, a defence release said.

“The stations under Maintenance Command must transform themselves into the centres of excellence. The ‘life cycle plan’ or the strategic plan is the key to success for an end-to-end solution for pursuing indigenisation and outsourcing. Maintenance safety is an important Key Result Area for the Chief of Air Staff,” Raha said.

IAF dependent on maintenance command: Air chief | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Ukraine troubles threaten Indian air force fleet*






The Crimean crisis threatens to ground the Indian Air Force’s transport fleet.The mainstay of the fleet — the Antonov 32 aircraft which ferries troops, special forces and cargo to the frontiers with Pakistan and China is Ukrainian.

The transport fleet now also has two US-origin aircraft, the C-130J Hercules and the C-17 Globemaster III. But the AN32 is the workhorse. The Kiev-headquartered Antonov company is currently upgrading the IAF’s entire fleet of 105 AN32 turbo-prop aircraft.

The IAF rates the AN32 high on safety, and its pilots claim that it can fly even if one of its two engines fails. The contract to upgrade the IAF’s fleet was signed in 2009, days after an AN32 crashed near the Mechuka advanced landing ground in Arunachal Pradesh near the China frontier.

The agreement to give the IAF’s AN32 aircraft a total technical life extension of 15-20 years was signed with Ukraine’s state-owned military trade firm, SpetsTechnoExport. It was reached about a week after the AN32 aircraft crashed shortly after taking off from Mechuka in June 2009.

Under the agreement, Ukraine was to modernise about 40 of the IAF’s AN32 aircraft. The rest were to be upgraded at the IAF’s 1 Base Repair Depot (1BRD) in Kanpur under the supervision of Ukrainian specialists. SpetsTechnoExport claims that 35 of the aircraft have already been upgraded.

The AN32s were procured by India in the 1980s. The upgrade programme, initially estimated to cost $400 million, involves a refit of major systems as well as strengthening the airframes.

The Ukrainian specialists have been contracted to equip the AN32 with glass cockpit displays and even changing the layout of the cockpits and improve flight management systems.

But the violence in Ukraine and the geopolitical tensions are worrying not only diplomats and military personnel but also the Ukrainian specialists who are fearful of how the changes will impact their and their families’ lives.

In a written reply to Parliament in July 2009, defence minister A.K. Antony had said: “A contract for total technical life extension, overhaul and re-equipment of AN32 fleet has been concluded with SpetsTechnoExport, Ukraine, to overhaul and upgrade these planes, as part of the IAF fleet management approach.

“The project includes calendar life extension up to 40 years, overhaul and re-equipment of AN32 aircraft. There were no conditionalities at the time of acquisition of AN32 with the Russian government.”

When the AN32s were first contracted, Ukraine was a Soviet republic. An estimated 30 per cent of the former Soviet Republic’s military industrial complex was based in Ukraine.

Since the dismantling of the Soviet Union, India has continued to depend on Ukraine not only for its Antonov aircraft but also for the supply of engines for the Indian Navy’s Delhi-class warships (destroyers). The Antonov company’s military trade with India is more than 50 years old.

Ukraine troubles threaten Indian air force fleet | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Indian Air Force officials come calling on Tuki*






Air officer commanding-in chief of Eastern Air Command, Air Marshal R K Jolly and Air vice marshal Praveen Bhatt called on CM Nabam Tuki on Wednesday to discuss issues related to the projects of the Indian Air Force in Arunachal Pradesh.

The AOC-in-Chief assured Tuki that the Air Force was keen to work in the social sector, including organizing medical camps in remote areas, for the benefit of local residents.

Tuki appreciated the Air Force’s goodwill gesture of extending services to the state’s residents at critical times, official sources said here on Thursday. He also promised support to a proposal of the Air Force for establishing an Air Force Liaison Cell in the vicinity of the state capital.

Chief secretary Ramesh Negi, who was present at the discussion session, resolved to convene a meeting of all concerned officials and departments soon to take up the issues raised by the Air Force. He added that the departments would work to ensure that Air Force projects in the state were completed successfully without further delay, sources said.

Also present at the meeting were parliamentary secretary for land management, Padi Richo, commissioner personnel, K R Meena, secretary (planning), Sonam Chombay, and secretary (land management), Belatee Pertin, sources added.

Indian Air Force officials come calling on Tuki | idrw.org


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> *Ukraine troubles threaten Indian air force fleet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crimean crisis threatens to ground the Indian Air Force’s transport fleet.The mainstay of the fleet — the Antonov 32 aircraft which ferries troops, special forces and cargo to the frontiers with Pakistan and China is Ukrainian.
> 
> The transport fleet now also has two US-origin aircraft, the C-130J Hercules and the C-17 Globemaster III. But the AN32 is the workhorse. The Kiev-headquartered Antonov company is currently upgrading the IAF’s entire fleet of 105 AN32 turbo-prop aircraft.
> 
> The IAF rates the AN32 high on safety, and its pilots claim that it can fly even if one of its two engines fails. The contract to upgrade the IAF’s fleet was signed in 2009, days after an AN32 crashed near the Mechuka advanced landing ground in Arunachal Pradesh near the China frontier.
> 
> The agreement to give the IAF’s AN32 aircraft a total technical life extension of 15-20 years was signed with Ukraine’s state-owned military trade firm, SpetsTechnoExport. It was reached about a week after the AN32 aircraft crashed shortly after taking off from Mechuka in June 2009.
> 
> Under the agreement, Ukraine was to modernise about 40 of the IAF’s AN32 aircraft. The rest were to be upgraded at the IAF’s 1 Base Repair Depot (1BRD) in Kanpur under the supervision of Ukrainian specialists. SpetsTechnoExport claims that 35 of the aircraft have already been upgraded.
> 
> The AN32s were procured by India in the 1980s. The upgrade programme, initially estimated to cost $400 million, involves a refit of major systems as well as strengthening the airframes.
> 
> The Ukrainian specialists have been contracted to equip the AN32 with glass cockpit displays and even changing the layout of the cockpits and improve flight management systems.
> 
> But the violence in Ukraine and the geopolitical tensions are worrying not only diplomats and military personnel but also the Ukrainian specialists who are fearful of how the changes will impact their and their families’ lives.
> 
> In a written reply to Parliament in July 2009, defence minister A.K. Antony had said: “A contract for total technical life extension, overhaul and re-equipment of AN32 fleet has been concluded with SpetsTechnoExport, Ukraine, to overhaul and upgrade these planes, as part of the IAF fleet management approach.
> 
> “The project includes calendar life extension up to 40 years, overhaul and re-equipment of AN32 aircraft. There were no conditionalities at the time of acquisition of AN32 with the Russian government.”
> 
> When the AN32s were first contracted, Ukraine was a Soviet republic. An estimated 30 per cent of the former Soviet Republic’s military industrial complex was based in Ukraine.
> 
> Since the dismantling of the Soviet Union, India has continued to depend on Ukraine not only for its Antonov aircraft but also for the supply of engines for the Indian Navy’s Delhi-class warships (destroyers). The Antonov company’s military trade with India is more than 50 years old.
> 
> Ukraine troubles threaten Indian air force fleet | idrw.org


So is there an actual threat to the IAF's AN-32 fleet or has some Indian journo simply tried to find an Indian angle to the entire Ukrainian crisis and come up with the fact that AN-32s are of Ukrainian origin?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> So is there an actual threat to the IAF's AN-32 fleet or has some Indian journo simply tried to find an Indian angle to the entire Ukrainian crisis and come up with the fact that AN-32s are of Ukrainian origin?



You expect IDRW to come up with something better, and you will be disappointed. These journos manage
to drive even the nicest people mad with their pointless articles.


----------



## sudhir007

Sarla Thakral 
"The first Indian woman to fly. In 1936, She earned a pilot license and flew a Gypsy Moth. The sari as a flying overall looks so graceful! Says so much about this apparel!"

In an Interview she had mentioned that her husband had got her into flying . He would later die in a crash. She carried on.

She trained in Karachi (IIRC) and her instructor was Bill Jones" says Jagan Pillarisetti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Air Marshal to visit Jaisalmer today*






Air Marshal Daljit Singh, AOC-in-C, South Western Air Command, will be on a two-day visit to Air Force Station Jaisalmer from March 10, 2014.
Air Marshal Daljit Singh will be accompanied by his wife Harjeet Kaur, president, Air Force Wives Welfare Association (Regional).

Defence spokesperson Colonel SD Goswami said that during his visit, the Air Marshal will inspect various combat and support units and sections of forward frontline air base and also interact with all the air warriors. They will be received by Air Commodore Chandramouli, AOC Jaisalmer and his wife, Shalini Singh president, AFWWA (Local).

The Air Marshal will also visit units in Pokhran firing ranges.

On March 11, the AOC-in-C will visit Uttarlai Air base (Barmer) as part of his inspection programme. Air Force Station Uttarlai, also known as ‘desert vanguard’ is an important forward base support unit in Rajasthan.

Air Marshal to visit Jaisalmer today | idrw.org


----------



## RPK

*
Super Hercules aircraft lands at Kargil for first time : Pravasi Today - NRI & PIO News Portal

NewDelhi,March 10 :* The newly acquired strategic aircraft by the Indian Air Force C -130-J called as Super Hercules landed at Kargil airfield for the first time on Friday.

Once it’s get fully operational it will be a great boost for the civilian population and will play an important role for the military planning in future.

Beside this the humanitarian efforts of the Indian Air Force continues with the airlifting of large number of stranded local population from far flung areas of Ladakh, Jammu and Srinagar region by the mighty jet of IAF i.e IL-76.

People who were stranded during winters were able to meet their relatives and families at Kargil, Jammu and Srinagar.

A large number of students and teachers were also there who can start their school on time after their winter vacations.

On Friday, about 650 passengers including children, ladies and students were airlifted from Jammu, Leh and Srinagar.

The welfare and humanitarian efforts of the Indian Air Force for the local population continues in all possible ways and the same will continue in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai_Hind

*Women physically not suited for flying fighter planes: Air Force chief*



Women are physically not suited to fly fighter planes, Indian Air Force chief Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha said today. Speaking to reporters on the sidelines of a function here, the Air Force chief said women are physically not suited for the job and they might face problems while flying fighter planes.

He was responding to questions on why women are not allowed to fly fighter planes of the Indian Air Force when the forces of Pakistan and China had allowed them. “As far as flying fighter planes are concerned, it is a very challenging job. Women are by nature not physically suited for flying fighter planes for long hours, especially when they are pregnant or have other health problems,” he said. Raha further said that women are employed in various other departments of the force and are doing extremely well.

When asked about crashes involving Air Force planes, he said the number of accidents have come down in the last three four years. On the induction of Tejas light combat aircraft, he said the Air Force had to get final clearance after which it would be inducted. Raha denied reports that there was a shortage of manpower in the Air Force and said efforts are on to provide better training before bringing them on the field.



Women physically not suited for flying fighter planes: Air Force chief | idrw.org


----------



## skysthelimit

Jai_Hind said:


> *Women physically not suited for flying fighter planes: Air Force chief*
> 
> 
> 
> Women are physically not suited to fly fighter planes, Indian Air Force chief Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha said today. Speaking to reporters on the sidelines of a function here, the Air Force chief said women are physically not suited for the job and they might face problems while flying fighter planes.
> 
> He was responding to questions on why women are not allowed to fly fighter planes of the Indian Air Force when the forces of Pakistan and China had allowed them. “As far as flying fighter planes are concerned, it is a very challenging job. Women are by nature not physically suited for flying fighter planes for long hours, especially when they are pregnant or have other health problems,” he said. Raha further said that women are employed in various other departments of the force and are doing extremely well.
> 
> When asked about crashes involving Air Force planes, he said the number of accidents have come down in the last three four years. On the induction of Tejas light combat aircraft, he said the Air Force had to get final clearance after which it would be inducted. Raha denied reports that there was a shortage of manpower in the Air Force and said efforts are on to provide better training before bringing them on the field.
> 
> 
> 
> Women physically not suited for flying fighter planes: Air Force chief | idrw.org



Typical sexist crap.

Actually because of their shorter build, women can handle G-forces better than men.


----------



## kurup

*Our record in averting accidents has improved, says IAF chief*






Chief of Air Staff Arup Raha on Tuesday said that Indian Air Force’s safety record has improved as aging fleets have been phased out.Talking to reporters at Air Force Station in Kanpur, he said that the accident rate last year was only 0.2%. “This year too it has remained the same which is equivalent to any other developed or developing country in the world,” he added.

“The Air Force never flies unsafe aircraft. The aging fleets have been phased out. Both Air Force and Navy are high-tech. Nation spends a lot on increasing capabilities of the forces. We have long term plans for the armed forces especially the IAF which is upgrading its fleets but execution take time. We are upgrading the aircrafts that have outlived half of their lives,” said Arup Raha while answering to a question on the aging fleets.

He further added that replacement of the old fleets would be done through acquisitions. “We will soon acquire MMRC aircrafts, 18 of which will come first and rest will be assembled here,” said Chief of Air Staff.

He added that light combat vehicle Tejas has received Initial Operation Clearance ( IOC). This aircraft has not been flown by the best pilots, he said further.

Replying to a question as to why the women air force officers were not given a chance to fly the combat aircrafts, Chief of Air Staff said that capabilities of women IAF officers was never in doubt but due to certain biological and natural constraints have prevented women from flying combat aircrafts.

“During pregnancy period, women cannot fly the combat aircrafts. They will therefore be away for a long time which will affect the operational flying. Otherwise women are taken lead in every branch of IAF,” said the Air Force Chief while answering question that even Pakistan and China had women fighter pilots.

He ruled out manpower crunch in the Indian Air Force and added that whatever shortage that still existed would be filled up by year end.

On the role of DRDO, Chief of Air Staff said that DRDO was responsible for development and research and not about the safety of the aircrafts.

He further said that DRDO does not take away the major chunk of the defence budget. Even the budget of Rs 2000 crore for development and research work is not much in comparison to the other countries.

Our record in averting accidents has improved, says IAF chief | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*IAF Chief to Visit Eastern Sector*






Indian Air Force (IAF) Chief Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha will embark on a four-day visit to the eastern sector and the tri-service Port Blair-headquartered Andaman and Nicobar military command and will review the preparedness of the force.

The visit to the eastern sector will include meeting with the Kolkata-based Eastern Army Command General Officer Commanding-in-Chief Lt Gen M M S Rai and visits to the Air Force Stations at Kalaikunda and Barrackpore.

While in Kolkata, he is likely to call on West Bengal Governor M K Narayanan and Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee, apart from visiting the Purulia Sainik School, his alma mater.

In Barrackpore, he will visit the unit of MI-17 V5, which took part in the ‘OP Rahat’, an operation to rescue victims in the floods in north India. For the first time, these helicopters were used to douse forest fires in Nagaland last month with specially fitted ‘bambi buckets’.

The IAF is strengthening its capabilities in the northeast sector by upgrading the ALGs in areas of Pasighat, Mechuka, Walong, Tuting, Ziro and Along, as well as helipads in Arunachal Pradesh.

An empowered committee on the northeast development is continuously monitored for upgrading facilities, creating new infra structure and inducting assets in the region.

“The success of the IAF logistics in an inaccessible terrain of the northeastern region lies in the man-mission-machine interface,” Raha said, while talking about his visit to the eastern sector.

From the eastern sector, the IAF chief will go to Port Blair, where he will be on a visit to the tri-service Andaman and Nicobar Command. The responsibility of this command, apart from defence of our island territories, is to assist in prevention of smuggling, piracy, drug and gun trafficking, poaching and illegal immigration in the region.

IAF Chief to Visit Eastern Sector | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Indian Air Force, MoD fight it out over basic trainer plans*






India’s Ministry of Defence (MoD) is locked in a stand-off with the Indian Air Force (IAF) over how to meet its long-delayed requirement for 181 basic trainer aircraft (BTA).

The IAF is committed to license-building 106 Swiss Pilatus PC-7 Mk II tandem-seat basic turbo-trainers – a follow-on order to the 75 it acquired in 2012 for USD1 billion. The MoD is equally committed to the indigenous development of a BTA, a programme, however, that is nowhere near completion.

The new BTA will replace the IAF’s fleet of 180-200 locally built Hindustan Piston Trainer 32 (HPT-32) aircraft that were grounded in July 2009 following a number of accidents.

Indian Air Force, MoD fight it out over basic trainer plans | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*President’s Standard to 112 Helicopter Unit & President’s Colours to 4 Base Repair Depot*

*Kanpur:* Pranab Mukherjee, the President of India, awarded the prestigious President’s Standard to 112 Helicopter Unit and President’s Colours to 4 Base Repair Depot in a grand ceremonial parade held at Air Force Station Kanpur, this morning. The President’s Standard is awarded to operational Units and Colours are awarded to non-flying formations based on their past record and achievements during peace as well as hostilities. The Commanding Officer of 112 Helicopter Unit, Wing Commander Manish Sharma received the Standard and Gp Capt S Shrinivas, Commanding Officer of 4 Base Repair Depot received the Colours. The Parade was commanded by Group Captain S Shrinivas, Commanding Officer of 4 Base Repair Depot.






112 Helicopter Unit is the alma-mater of all Medium Lift Helicopters (MLH), a premier training establishment, which has been consistently training Pilots, Flight Engineers and Flight Gunners for achieving highest professional standards. In its glorious and meritorious 50 years of service, the Unit has time and again responded to many a call of duty and excelled in delivering the desired results. 4 Base Repair Depot, a premier maintenance establishment was established on 01 Dec 1965. Since its inception, the Unit has kept pace with the technological advances and gained domain expertise in the field of aero engine overhaul.

The Governor of UP B L Joshi was present during the award ceremony. Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Param Vishisht Seva Medal Ati Vishisht Seva Medal Vayusena Medal Aide-de-Camp, Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal PS Gill Ati Vishisht Seva Medal Vayusena Medal, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Training Command, Air Marshal P Kanakaraj Ati Vishisht Seva Medal Vishisht Seva Medal, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Maintenance Command, Air Marshal HB Rajaram Ati Vishisht Seva Medal, Vishisht Seva Medal, Air Officer-in-charge Administration along with other senior Defence and Civilian dignitaries also witnessed the ceremony. The President also released a First Day Cover for 112 Helicopter Unit and 4 Base Repair Depot during the ceremony.

President’s Standard to 112 Helicopter Unit & President’s Colours to 4 Base Repair Depot


----------



## kurup

*3,500th Export Mi-17 Goes to IAF*






The Indian Air Force (IAF) will receive the 3,500th export version of the Mi-17 as part of an ongoing contract Mi-17V-5 helicopters signed with Russian Helicopters back in 2012.

The company states that an original order in 2008 for 80 Mi-17V-5s was met and that a further requirement for 71 was issued by India in 2012-13. These are currently in production and are being fitted with the KNEI-8 avionics suite and the PKV-8 autopilot.

Russian Helicopters CEO Alexander Mikheev explained that around 250 Russian built helicopters are operational in India.

3,500th Export Mi-17 Goes to IAF | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

IAF Chief,Raha after a MiG-27 sortie from Kalaikunda in his home state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

* IAF Chief Arup Raha takes MiG 27 on a date at Kalaikunda *


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Wow, old birds man..


----------



## kurup

*IAF transforming into strategic power: Air Force chief*






Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha today said that the IAF was poised to transform into a strategic aerospace power with the ongoing modernisation.

“IAF (Indian Air Force) is on a trajectory of modernisation and is transforming into a strategic aerospace power with full spectrum capability,” said ACM Raha in his address to the personnel at Kalaikunda airbase in West Bengal. 

He also urged all personnel to display exemplary leadership in pursuit of excellence.Accompanied by wife Lily, Raha is on a four-day official tour in West Bengal to various defence establishments since yesterday.

At Kalaikunda, the air force chief also reviewed various measures being undertaken by the station towards operational commitments.

He also visited No 18 squadron and flew in a MiG-27 trainer aircraft with Gp Capt Ashish Rana, Commanding Officer of the squadron. Earlier upon arrival at Kolkata he had called on Governor M K Narayanan at Raj Bhavan. He will visit Eastern Command’s headquarter in Kolkata tomorrow.

During the day, Raha kept his promised date with his alma mater, Sainik School in Purulia, where he had studied from 1965 to 1970.

Addressing cadets of the school, he said it was a special pleasure to revisit it within three months since taking over as the Air Chief. Talking to media-persons at Purulia, he described Sainik Schools as being among the best public schools that are building foundations for future leaders of our country.

“The Air Chief’s visit has certainly overwhelmed the cadets who see him as their role model. This will not only motivate the cadets to aspire for a career in the Defence but will also boost the parents to encourage their children to become officers in the Armed Forces of the country,” Principal Col B S Ghorpade said.

IAF transforming into strategic power: Air Force chief | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Indian Air Force gains independence in overhaul of Mi-17 1V choppers*






The Indian Air Force (IAF) has been able to gain independence in maintenance of Russian-made Mi-17 1V choppers — second in the Mi-17 series of helicopters deployed with it. This is important because even though India has a sizeable number of aircraft of this make, with the latest Mi-17 V5 series too being inducted recently, the original equipment manufacturer (OEM) has not parted with the technology in the 1V series. 

Without transfer of technology (ToT) for the Mi-17 1V version, IAF was entirely dependent on the OEM. Over the last some months, however, the base repair depots (BRD) under IAF’s maintenance command have been able to largely manage the overhaul on their own. So far three helicopters have been overhauled with the fourth on its way out, said a senior officer involved in the affair.

Even though there was no ToT, it was found that the systems in Mi-17 1V are almost similar to those in the basic Mi-17s, in which the IAF is already well-versed. All the major components of Mi-17 1V, except four that are not mainline spares, have been now developed by the maintenance command itself. It has also geared up for overhaul of the fleet on a regular basis, said the source.

At the same time, IAF is already fully assembling the latest V5 version at its BRD in Chandigarh.

The Mi-17 is a medium lift helicopter used for transport, especially in high altitude areas, and to a certain extent even in anti-Naxal operations.

The maintenance command has recently floated request for proposal (RFP) seeking participation of private players in the overhaul of AN-32 transport and MiG-29 fighter aircraft. The technical bids will be opened by March-end. “Currently a series of pre-bid meetings are being held with the prospective parties and so far the response has been encouraging,” a source said. As far as AN-32 is concerned, private players will be also involved in development of spares.

Indian Air Force News & Discussions | Page 171


----------



## kurup

*Air chief flies MiG at Kalaikunda, visits alma mater in Purulia*






It is pure coincidence that they share the same initials. For Group Captain Ashish Rana though, it was a day he will cherish throughout his life. As he took off in his MiG-23 from Air Force Station Kalaikunda on Friday, the pilot occupying the cockpit in front was another ‘AR’. It was none other but Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, chief of the Indian Air Force (IAF).

The MiG-23 were decommissioned from the IAF at Kalaikunda a few weeks before Raha took over as chief. The air base, which has always played a crucial role in the training of young combat pilots, now operates MiG-27 ground attack aircraft. Rana is commanding officer of a unit that flies these aircraft. After completion of their basic flying training, combat pilots turn up at Kalaikunda for conversion flying and graduate to fighters.

After reaching Purulia from Kalaikunda on Friday, the air chief said that Kalaikunda will continue to train young pilots. “Very soon, we shall have Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers (AJTs) at Kalaikunda. The first lot will arrive by mid-2014,” Raha told TOI.

The air chief kept his promise to his alma mater Sainik School, Purulia, which he had visited as vice chief of air staff during the institute’s golden jubilee celebrations. A pleasant surprise awaited Raha during his interaction with principal Col B S Ghorpade, teachers and staff of the school. A gentleman who came up to meet him turned out to be Capt (retd) Shyamal Pal, his roommate at the hostel in Sainik School. In a rare gesture of affection, Raha hugged Pal.

“He was exceptional and had leadership qualities from the start. He got along extremely well with everybody. Not only was he a very good sportsman, he would also top the class in studies,” Pal said.

Raha addressed the students and their parents, urging them to select the armed forces as a career. “My return here reinforces my confidence that the Sainik Schools are the best public schools in the country. The armed forces may not pay as much as other careers but they provide an immensely satisfying way of life. If I were to turn 10 again and were given a choice, I would prefer to enroll at Sainik School, Purulia and join the IAF,” he said.

On being asked why the Sainik School in Bengal hasn’t been able to send too many cadets to the National Defence Academy, Raha said that it is doing its job in building confidence among students and helping them grow as spirited young men. “Not everybody wants a career in the armed forces,” he said. On the question of Sainik Schools throwing their doors open to girls, the air chief said: “There are no plans as of now. However, in the future, we are looking forward to greater participation of women in the armed forces. There are already a large number of women serving in the IAF.”

Air chief flies MiG at Kalaikunda, visits alma mater in Purulia | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Amity University a threat to Indian Air Force’s Gwalior air base*






Madhya Pradesh high court on Friday ordered to stop all construction works being carried out by Amity University in Gwalior, considering it a threat to operations of Indian Air Force (IAF).

Gwalior air base is home to two Mirage 2000 squadrons of IAF and houses three guided missile squadrons, besides Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment (TACDE), operating Mig-21, 23U and 27. 

Order to stop construction was issued by a double bench at Gwalior giving due considerations to the reply submitted by IAF and Union ministry in response to notices served on them following a PIL filed by a social worker Ashok Singh Bhadoria.

According to the petitioner’s counsel Awdhesh Singh Bhadoria, university authorities were constructing buildings notwithstanding objections raised by IAF and local administration.

IAF submitted in court that M/s Ritanand Balved Education Foundation, New Delhi, had moved an application seeking NOC (no objection certificate) for construction of Amity University in 2011.

IAF submitted that, “…it was observed that the proposed site for construction of building falls within the inner horizontal surface and close to the approach funnel of Runway 06R and 23M height of the proposed building at the location is considered hazardous for aircraft operations and the same was intimated to the university. Hence NOC was not issued as it was not in conformity with the rules and regulations meant for flight safety”.

The petitioner also accused IAF of ignoring unauthorized constructions.

Air force officials denied the charges claiming that the illegality was brought to the notice of university officials over an again.

“Our team inspected the campus in 2013 and found that construction work was in progress without consent. University authorities were asked to stop construction work with immediate effect and were asked to produce requisite documents and clearances at the earliest, but to no avail.”

They said a written complaint was made to district collector objecting elevation of a proposed building and sought action against university authorities.

“The NOC has not yet been issued by the ministry of defence (MOD) which is competent authority and the proposal is still under consideration at Air headquarters (HQ),” said Bhadoria. He said university officials have violated Section 9A of the Aircraft Act, 1934.

As per the act, no building or structure shall be constructed or erected on any land within such radius, not exceeding twenty kilometres from the aerodrome reference point.

Amity university officials failed to submit their explanations on the issue in the court. “No constructions can take place at the relevant place without NOC,” IAF informed the court.

Amity University a threat to Indian Air Force’s Gwalior air base | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Training Dilemma for IAF*







Indian Air Force (IAF) is today short of nearly 600 pilots. The figure is actually substantially more because the IAF continues to operate the SU-30 squadrons with MiG-21 manning. Also the pilot-to-cockpit ratios are much less in the IAF than its counterparts in Pakistan and China. Cases for both are awaiting government approvals. Considering the IAF’s total pilot strength of nearly3500, this shortage is very significant. There is no shortage of applicants wanting to join the IAF. Its capacity to train is the only issue. The case for expanding the Air Force Academy at Hyderabad has been pending for over three years. The only other and much bigger issue is the lack of training aircraft. There is the famous saying in military aviation that “you fight like you train”. Any country that compromises on flying training is destined to lose aircraft and crew both in peace and war.

It took us over a decade to decide and acquire the Hawk Mk 132 Advanced Jet Trainer (AJT) which finally entered service in the IAF in early 2008. The Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL)-built HPT-32, used for basic training for years, had repeated engine failures and after 23 pilots died in 17 crashes, the aircraft was permanently grounded in July 2009. It forced the IAF into the not so efficient “direct-on-jets” training. Under pressure, the government of India correctly fast-tracked acquisition of the Basic Training Aircraft (BTA). Pilatus PC-7 Mk II was finally inducted early 2013; 75 aircraft were contracted. In 2009 itself, it was also decided that HAL would design and build 106 basic trainers. The defence ministry had indicated the IAF could exercise the option clause of the Pilatus contract to buy 38 more in case HAL BTA were to be delayed. The ground position today is that indigenous BTA has still to launch off. Based on past record, the IAF is of the opinion that it is too late for HAL to start the development project.

The recent spate of accidents in the Indian Navy requires that the other two services also revisit their training and maintenance practices.Since the mid-1950s, the IAF trained its young pilots on HAL-built HT-2, HPT-32 and Kiran trainers. Kirans were also used for the showcase nine-aircraft formation aerobatics team “Surya Kirans”. The IAF was finally forced to close down the team as the Kirans were required for basic training when the HPT-32 was grounded. The IAF is a military force. It has been tasked by the nation to defend the air space. It needs pilots to fly aeroplanes. It takes time to design, develop, produce or procure aircraft. The HAL Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT) has been running way behind schedule. After 14 years of design and development, the aircraft is far from ready for induction into the IAF.

The time has now come to take calls on future training aircraft. A significant part of the yet-to-develop HAL BTA will have to be procured from abroad. India does not have expertise on turboprop engine, ejection seat, and a large number of other systems. We may even require foreign design consultancy. Feedback from the Air Force Academy on Pilatus PC-7 Mk IIs is that it has excellent flying training features refined through experience of many air forces over the years. The aircraft shares 80% commonality with PC-9M and together they are flying in 20 air forces of the world. The IAF cannot afford to have two different aircraft for the basic stage. Operational, maintenance and logistical common sense suggest a single type. We cannot afford two sets of flying instructors, technical personnel, infrastructure, simulators, training aids, spare inventories, among others. It may thus be sensible to foreclose the indigenous BTA. Licence production is where significant savings accrue due to cheaper labour costs. It may be in national interest to licence produce the PC-7Mk IIs in India if numbers were to significantly go up. The delivery time frames to the IAF of course should remain non-negotiable. HAL could thus concentrate all energies on the IJT without affecting the IAF’s training requirements.

Kiran aircraft joined the IAF in 1968. Nearly 250 Kiran variants have seen the IAF through 44 years of training. It is becoming difficult to sustain the fleet due lack of spare parts. They are being extended through extra man hours and frequent repairs. The IAF may be forced to extend Kirans beyond 2015 but this may have flight safety implications. The IAF had visualised the replacement of Kiran aircraft well in time. In 1997, HAL began design work on an IJT designated HJT-36. Two prototypes were manufactured, the first of which flew on March 7, 2003, and was christened “Sitara”. Unfortunately, the basic aircraft design weight increased, therefore the initially selected French Larzac engine thrust was found inadequate. HAL decided to replace it with the Russian AL-55L. The IJT development cost was now revised to Rs 467 crore from the initial Rs 180 crore. The date for initial operational clearance earlier scheduled for March 2004, was revised to March 2007. Contract for initial 12 aircraft was signed in March 2006 at a total cost of Rs 486.82 crore. The value of the order for 73 IJT aircraft with associated spares and equipment was around Rs 6,200 crore. The heavier Russian engine has more than neutralised the additional thrust and final performance may remain in question. There is a school of thought that it may end up close to the performance of Pilatus PC7 Mk II. IJT deliveries were to be completed by March 2010. The IAF orders were to grow in the years to come. However, to date, not a single aircraft has actually been delivered to the IAF. Project has been dogged by delays due to engine selection, flight test accidents and flying control problems.

IJT delays and its impact on training have been repeatedly questioned by the defence consultative committee of the parliament. That the IAF currently flies the Kiran in stage II, with Pilatus at the basic stage having much more sophisticated avionics, is not desirable. Among the options the IAF has would be to procure additional Pilatus PC-7 MK-II trainers and use them even in stage II as Kirans fade away and until IJTs are available. The Pilatus could be modified to carry basic weapons. The second option is to opt for Pilatus-9M which essentially has the same airframe but also under-wing weapon hard points. These options would provide a little more time to salvage the IJT programme. The last option will be to explore the global market for another IJT. Having already invested heavily, a decision to close down an indigenous project will be difficult both for the IAF and the government. I hope the government is giving urgent attention to this important requirement of the IAF.

Training Dilemma for IAF | idrw.org


----------



## Levina

India's UCAV (unmanned Combat aerial vehicle) named 'AURA' is a secret project of drdo but its no longer a secret......
It is based on Neuron clone Of France and the france is helping india to build it.....
It is said that it make its first flight in 2015






The ADA describes the AURA as a "self-defending high-speed reconnaissance UAV with weapon firing capability". The first images released as part of a presentation shows the UAV as having a stealth design. The AURA will cruise at medium altitude and will be capable of carrying two or more guided strike weapons with on-board sensors for targeting and weapon guidance. The flight control system and data link packages of Aura (unmanned combat aerial vehicle) will be designed and developed jointly by ADA and Defense Electronic Application Laboratory.

DRDO's Chief Controller, R&D (aeronautics), Dr Prahlada said, "Capable of flying at altitudes of 30,000 feet and weighing less than 15 tonnes, the UCAVs will have rail-launching for the missiles, bombs and PGMs (precision-guided munitions) they will carry.".The DRDO is going to use a Kaveri engine to power this unmanned vehicle. The AURA will be approximately 15 tonnes aircraft with a range of 300+ km.

DRDO AURA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Defence Ministry to Go for More Pilatus Trainer Planes - The New Indian Express


----------



## RPK

Crew of C-130 of the Indian Air Force during their SAR mission in the Southern Corridor on 23 March, as part of the International SAR Mission under Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

what is cause of accident


----------



## nomi007

A Dhruv helicopter of the Indian Army with a US Army Chinook in the background. 

The pic was probably taken during the Chinook's evaluations for the 15 Heavy lift helicopter tender. It won over the Mi-26. 

Although the Mi-26 can carry 50% more payload than the Chinook, it lost because the Chinook is more versatile and can land in places where the Mi-26 can't . The Chinook also is reportedly more reliable and spares are easily available. This was an important factor as the Indian Air Force faces problems with spares and maintaining it's Mi-26 fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

Su-30MKI landing at the airstrip in Leh. It is only 23 km away from Line of Actual Control (LAC) with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujraparty

Broadsword: First upgraded IAF base commissioned at Bhatinda, under Modernisation of Airfield Infrastructure (MAFI) project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan nationalist

*Ukraine sends seventh batch of upgraded An-32s to India*

*Kyiv – Ukraine has sent to the Indian Air Force the seventh batch of five An-32 light transport aircraft, which were modernized at the facilities of the Ukrainian defense industry under a contract signed in 2009.-kyivpost*


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

An Indian delegation visits the Egyptian Air Academy. In the background is the EAF's advanced trainer the K-8E. Sorry for the obnoxious watermark.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nomi007

Frogman said:


> An Indian delegation visits the Egyptian Air Academy. In the background is the EAF's advanced trainer the K-8E. Sorry for the obnoxious watermark.


hope indian delegation was inspire from k-8


----------



## Abingdonboy

nomi007 said:


> hope indian delegation was inspire from k-8


Funny guy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Abingdonboy said:


> Funny guy!


sir k-8 is better than your trainer aircrafts
plz admit it


----------



## Abingdonboy

nomi007 said:


> sir k-8 is better than your trainer aircrafts
> plz admit it


Than the HAKW MK.132? Nope....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

How many Mirage-2000s left in France and any chances of IAF getting them other than MMRCA.....


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> any chances of IAF getting them other than MMRCA.....


Nope, Rafales will be bought- end of story.


----------



## godofwar

*Russia Setting Up Repair And Overhaul Facility For Su-30MKI in India*

In an exclusive interview with Defenseworld.net, Vitaly Borodich, senior vice-president (military aviation), IRKUT Corp talked about maintenance of Su-30MKI, its future upgrading and recent reports alleging maintenance problems in India.

*Questions and Answers
Q : You have been in charge of Irkut Corporation’s combat aviation programs for many years now. From your personal perspective, what is the concept of the Su-30MKI Program?*

*Vitaly Borodich* :

The aim of the Su-30 MKI program is not only on equipping the Indian Air Force (IAF) with state-of-the-art combat aircraft, but also on development of technological cooperation between aviation industries of Russia and India. 



With the Su-30MKI Program’s implementation, both countries have been developing their own competitive advantages. Russian developments include modern technologies such as phased array radars and thrust-vectoring engines.



The IAF has contributed immensely to the program by developing the ideology of a modern fighter, based on a comprehensive analysis of regional conflicts. Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) and the Information Technology industry in India have contributed to the program in a big way. 



*Q : What is the main achievement of the Su-30MKI program?*

*Vitaly Borodich* :

Su-30MKI multi-role fighters form the backbone of the IAF combat power and will retain this status in future. Once all current contracts are implemented, the IAF will have 272 Su-30MKIs. Of these, 222 aircraft will be co-produced in India with HAL as our main partner.

While implementing the Su-30MKI license production contract, HAL and other Indian companies have mastered new competences and technologies, thanks to the transfer of technology by Russia.


*
Most recently, India has mastered licence production to the extent that certain critical raw material are sourced locally. You could say that it is Indian industries which actually produce the aircraft now.

In addition, hi-tech products of Indian origin such as on-board computers are not only installed on Su-30MKIs, but also supplied as integral parts of Su-30 family of aircraft to Air Forces of Russia, Algeria and Malaysia.
*
I must emphasize that designers, engineers and the air forces of our countries, have forged a unique alliance, which has become a solid base for the successful development of Su-30MKI program and a number of new bilateral projects as well. 



*Q : In what way you see a further development of the Su-30MKI Program?*

*Vitaly Borodich* :

The most important step forward in the Su-30MKI program is the deep modernization of the aircraft, which will retain the aircraft’s efficiency and superiority for decades to come. The proposed modernization includes avionics and armaments. Technologies for ‘deep modernization’ are really available and may be implemented within a short period of time.

We are considering integration of two major Indo-Russian programs – Su-30MKI and BrahMos meaning the launch of the BrahMos missile by the Su-30MKI. At this moment, their integration is in the development phase. BrahMos JV has manufactured its aviation sample. An aircraft is being redesigned to mount the BrahMos cruise missile onto its underbelly.



*Q : There have been concerns in India over the Su-30 MKI’s maintenance and servicing. What is being done in order to improve the Su-30MKIs serviceability?*

*Vitaly Borodich* :

The immediate task before us and HAL is the setting up of an overhaul facility for Su-30MKIs in India. Necessary documentation and equipment has been shipped to HAL by now. According to plans of the IAF, a certain number of aircraft have to be overhauled during this year which I believe HAL will make this happen and we are there to support its efforts.



A challenge before us is that as the number of IAF bases where the Su-30MKI is deployed increases, mastering of operational serviceability of this complex multi-role fighter on new bases is the challenge.



As of today, Indian and Russian experts are focused meeting this challenge in the shortest possible time.



We are quite ready to discuss new modes of keeping MKI’s serviceability at the desired level so that our common objective of providing to the IAF’s servicing needs is met. As the previous experience of our joint work has proved, we always manage to find out ways to improve the maintenance of aircraft and systems.





*Q : In what way has the IAF contributed to the Su-30MKI development?*

*Vitaly Borodich* :

It should be noted that IAF pilots contribute to the fighter’s improvement by providing regular feedback on performance. As top flying aces, they are anxious to find out new ways of taking the Su-30MKI to its maximum potential.



Su-30MKI has become a breakthrough aircraft. For example, it is the first serially produced fighter with thrust vector engines which makes the aircraft super-maneuverable. Among combat pilots worldwide, it is the Indians who have mastered it.



Besides, the Su-30MKI’s on-board and radar systems can be used in automatic mode. Adaptation of the aircraft’s new features has dictated new approaches both in manufacturing, as well as in the IAF flying units.



At the moment, together with the IAF, HAL and Indian industries, we are implementing a set of measures aimed at improvement, additional flexibility and optimization of the whole system of technical maintenance and overhaul, supplying the necessary equipment to an increasing number of combat units. 



We, in close cooperation with our Indian colleagues are constantly improving the on-board software. Each new version is a step towards increased efficiency of the aircraft and reliability of its systems. 



*Q : Recently there have been comments in the Indian media on ‘problems in Su-30MKIs’ maintenance. Are you aware of these reports?*

*Vitaly Borodich* :

First of all, we do understand a public concern on issues of the state’s defence matters. But in this case, the criticism about the Su-30MKI Program was not based on full and accurate data. Rather it is supposed to have come from stolen electronic documents.

The documents contained a lot of routine business correspondence between partners. However, only the negative parts within the documents have been highlighted in the media. We suspect that it may be part of an operation aimed at discrediting the Su-30 MKI program. I’d better leave it to your readers’ speculations on who gains by this negative projection.






Russia Setting Up Repair And Overhaul Facility For Su-30MKI in India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

sandy_3126 said:


> how about some data?



I'm still catching up with reports that I missed in Feb/March, but found this which looks interesting wrt the helicopter delivery rate of HAL:



> ...The result has been the monopoly of HAL which has meant that there is no motivation for HAL to excel in helicopter design and production. Were the government to relax rules to permit private sector participation albeit with foreign investment, the changed situation may either propel HAL to higher levels of productivity or expel it from the competitive market altogether. This change is inevitable in the long run but for the time being, HAL lobby and its parent ministry appear to be calling the shots. This is despite the fact that HAL’s delivery record has been abysmal.In 2008, HAL managed to get an export order through a competitive bidding process for providing seven Dhruvs to the Ecuadorian Air Force. Three years later, Ecuador was forced to impose a penalty of Rs 6.16 crore on HAL for delay in delivery. Although the Dhruv is a design already in production, HAL could not get its act together to ensure timely delivery...
> 
> ...In the area of military helicopters as well, India is forced to import most of the requirements from foreign vendors while the regulatory framework panders to HAL monopoly. Should the indigenous helicopter design and production capability be untethered from HAL and opened to private enterprise, there would be two advantages.Firstly, the delays and inefficiencies would disappear and secondly, the cost of leading edge technologies and products would reduce not just because of indigenous production, but also because of the possibility of export and economy of scale...



Indian Military Helicopter Fleet » Indian Defence Review | Page 2


----------



## MilSpec

sancho said:


> I'm still catching up with reports that I missed in Feb/March, but found this which looks interesting wrt the helicopter delivery rate of HAL:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Military Helicopter Fleet » Indian Defence Review | Page 2



From the same article's Concluding para "Should the indigenous helicopter design and production capability be untethered from HAL and opened to *private enterprise*, there would be two advantages.Firstly, the delays and inefficiencies would disappear and secondly, the cost of leading edge technologies and products would reduce not just because of indigenous production, but also because of the possibility of export and economy of scale. "

Written by Gp Capt AK Sachdev(Retired), Senior Vice President, Safety & Quality, *Sheorey Digital Systems.*

Question : How? Magic bean?


Isn't pipavav, L&T, both privately owned, how is their delays explained?


----------



## sancho

sandy_3126 said:


> From the same article's Concluding para "Should the indigenous helicopter design and production capability be untethered from HAL and opened to *private enterprise*, there would be two advantages.Firstly, the delays and inefficiencies would disappear and secondly, the cost of leading edge technologies and products would reduce not just because of indigenous production, but also because of the possibility of export and economy of scale. "
> 
> Written by Gp Capt AK Sachdev(Retired), Senior Vice President, Safety & Quality, *Sheorey Digital Systems.*
> 
> Question : How? Magic bean?
> 
> 
> Isn't pipavav, L&T, both privately owned, how is their delays explained?



You wanted some data on the production rate or delay and if penality was applied, it speaks volumes. If I remember correctly the naval Dhruv order was made years ago too, but the first squardon could be raised only recently.
They meant that opening the helicopter market to competition from privat companies, that it would also force HAL to put more effort to the production, or the R&D of new developments. So the key is competition, not just privatizing!


----------



## MilSpec

sancho said:


> You wanted some data on the production rate or delay and if penality was applied, it speaks volumes. If I remember correctly the naval Dhruv order was made years ago too, but the first squardon could be raised only recently.
> They meant that opening the helicopter market to competition from privat companies, that it would also force HAL to put more effort to the production, or the R&D of new developments. So the key is competition, not just privatizing!



Augusta westland, Boeing- all privately owned.
What is stopping private companies from innovating? Raise money, produce whatever they think will sell...


----------



## SRP

For all politicians who want 2play 1religion against another, pl take lesson frm YOUR armed forces. IAF camp in Sudan


----------



## sancho

sandy_3126 said:


> Augusta westland, Boeing- all privately owned.



And they don't have the luxury of a monopoly in their countries, like HAL had and still has in the helicopter (or trainer) market in India. They have to face competition at global level and must offer better performance in return! When we get HAL into the competitions as well, it will increase their performance too. One reason why I hope that HAL will fix the issues of naval Dhruv and offer it in competition to the foreign naval LUHs to IN. As said earlier, there is no better chance to prove their worth than this competition and not any new development that they aim on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

sancho said:


> And they don't have the luxury of a monopoly in their countries, like HAL had and still has in the helicopter (or trainer) market in India. They have to face competition at global level and must offer better performance in return! When we get HAL into the competitions as well, it will increase their performance too. One reason why I hope that HAL will fix the issues of naval Dhruv and offer it in competition to the foreign naval LUHs to IN. As said earlier, there is no better chance to prove their worth than this competition and not any new development that they aim on!


I agree!


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DacterSaab

How come this MKI don't have IAF grey cammo but has IAF Markings?


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> How come this MKI don't have IAF grey cammo but has IAF Markings?



It's not an MKI (no canards), but one of the older Su 30MKs.

Check this:
BR.com/IAF/Images/Current/Fighters/Su30K/Su-30x.jpg.html


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Aarush

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454568695269179393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> It's not an MKI (no canards), but one of the older Su 30MKs



Haven't we returned all those old birds?


----------



## Gessler

DacterSaab said:


> Haven't we returned all those old birds?



We did. It's an old image.


----------



## Dandpatta

A question to the well informed of IAF.

In some of the air forces, ranks and names of pilots are stencilled / painted on the port or starboard side of the cockpit windows. This is seen very much in Western air forces (or even army / naval aviation). What keeps IAF from mentioning the rank/names of their pilots of the planes?

A well informed discussion would be appreciated.


----------



## DacterSaab

Dandpatta said:


> A question to the well informed of IAF.
> In some of the air forces, ranks and names of pilots are stencilled / painted on the port or starboard side of the cockpit windows. This is seen very much in Western air forces (or even army / naval aviation). What keeps IAF from mentioning the rank/names of their pilots of the planes?
> A well informed discussion would be appreciated.



I'm not very informed on the said matter but here's something I do Know 1 pilot isn't exclusively flying a jet the IAF requires many times more no. of pilots than the crew requirement for 1 mission.


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=715545218508931




*To all my all Indian members*


----------



## danish_vij

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 24079


whats that flying on left side of flanker...balloon!!??


----------



## SRP

Awesome picture of Indian Advanced Light Helicopter Dhruv deploys Saab’s integrated EW self-protection system radar, laser and missile approach along with robust countermeasures.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## nomi007

DRDO's Astra BVRAAM on Su-30MKI for test firing...
The Astra has been testes on the MKI, fielding will start from a year or two...
The Astra is an Active Radar Guided Air to Air Missile. Its seeker has a range of 15 kms, and from that point it requires no guidance by he aircraft. It flies at Mach 4. The missile guidance is provided by a terminal active radar-seeker and an updated mid-course internal guidance system, which locates and tracks targets. On-board electronic counter-measures jam radar signals from enemy radar, making tracking of the missile difficult. The performance characteristics of the missile are similar to the R-77RVV-AE (AA-12) and Super 530D, both currently used by the IAF. It is 3.8 metres long and is narrower in front of the wings. The propellant used is HTPB (solid-fuel). The warhead is a 15 kg HE (high-explosive) which is activated by a proximity fuse. The missile's maximum speed is Mach 4 and can attain maximum altitude of 20 km. The missile can handle 40 g turns near sea level while attacking a maneuvering target. Astra has ECCM features and has improved effectiveness in multi-target scenarios. It can be launched in both autonomous and buddy mode operation and can achieve lock-on on its target before or after it is launched. Astra has a range of 80 to 110 kms, depending on the altitude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

*IAF joins hands with Monster* 

(Unedited Release)

Monster India (www. monsterindia.com) one of the leading online career and recruitment solutions provider and Indian Air Force Placement Cell (IAFPC) collaborated today to provide a platform to assist the retired and shortly retiring Air warriors – Commissioned Officers and Warranted Officer/Senior Non-Commissioned Officer (SNCO), who seek a suitable second career opportunity in the civil world.

“Indian Air Force Placement Cell is dedicated to provide possibilities and opportunities for Air warriors to showcase their aptitude in other fields after a prestigious career with the Indian Air Force. Our alliance with Monster India will definitely prove to be one of the most significant benefits to all retired/ shortly retiring Air warriors for seeking career opportunities. Monster India is one of the most credible experts in the career and recruitment solutions industry. We are hopeful that our association with them will help retiring Air warriors find the most suitable opportunity to share their expertise and add value to various organisations. We wish them the best of luck in their new career path after retiring from an illustrious phase of serving the Indian Air Force” said Air Marshal HB Rajaram AVSM VSM, Air Officer-in-charge Administration.

Pleased at the signing of this initiative, Sanjay Modi, Managing Director, Monster.com (India/Middle-East/South East Asia) said, “It is an honor and privilege to be associated with the Indian Air Force.” He added “Monster India is working towards tapping the segment of retired and senior professionals across various industries and professions to provide them a direct platform to be visible amongst the right people in corporate India and share their resumes for the most relevant job openings. ‘Career after Career’ section on Monster will indeed provide Air warriors the most suitable opportunities in corporate India. We at Monster India are thankful to IAFPC for selecting us as their ‘Preferred Recruitment Partner’ and we are confident that this joint move is the beginning of a rewarding relationship between the Indian Air Force and Monster India which will certainly fructify into more avenues to partner in future.”

A MoU between the two was signed at the Directorate of Air Veterans (DAV) in Subroto park. Speaking on the occasion, the Principal Director DAV, Air Commodore AK Patra VSM said that owing to the steep pyramidical structure of the defence forces there is a continuous supply of a large number of skilled, trained, disciplined and self motivated ex-servicemen. The platform will enable matching the aspiration of the job seekers with that of the industry requirement. The customised services extended by Monsterindia will fulfil their aspirations and help make a smooth transition to second career post retirement from the IAF. The DAV website is maintained by the ICICI group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

FGFA


----------



## Span

@sancho: Are SPG protected citizens/politicians while travelling for campaigning authorized to put IAF choopers to their usage? (Yeah you could guess, Rahul Gandhi in particular)


----------



## sancho

Span said:


> @sancho: Are SPG protected citizens/politicians while travelling for campaigning authorized to put IAF choopers to their usage? (Yeah you could guess, Rahul Gandhi in particular)


Afaik not election campaigns doesn't belong to the duties of these choppers, wasn't there recently an issue about dealys of Modis private helicopter were delayed because it didn't had the required certifications?

@Abingdonboy might help here


----------



## Span

Okay.

Though for the record, I asked the same question to my elder brother (he's a parliamentary research and policy analyst to a sitting MP) and he *guessed* SPG protected persons *may* be provided with the choppers, citing security issues.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Span said:


> @sancho: Are SPG protected citizens/politicians while travelling for campaigning authorized to put IAF choopers to their usage? (Yeah you could guess, Rahul Gandhi in particular)





sancho said:


> Afaik not election campaigns doesn't belong to the duties of these choppers, wasn't there recently an issue about dealys of Modis private helicopter were delayed because it didn't had the required certifications?
> @Abingdonboy might help here





Span said:


> Okay.
> Though for the record, I asked the same question to my elder brother (he's a parliamentary research and policy analyst to a sitting MP) and he guessed SPG protected persons may be provided with the choppers, citing security issues.


100% NOT. The IAF Communication SQD is in charge of VVIP airlift and these apply only to the very highest officials of India- Presdent, Vice president, PM, Def Min and a few other select cabinet ministers, Service chiefs and Vice service Chiefs. The IAF's Communication SQD consists of 2 BBJs (737s converted into "mini Air Force one"), 7-10 Avros, 4 EMB-1452 and 6 Mi-17s (were due to be replaced by the 9 AW-101s ). These are the ONLY people in India eligible to make use of IAF VVIP a/c, the Gandhis if wanting to travel by air have to make use of pvt helos/a/c that the SPG has to clear in advance. Yes a pvt citizen may travel on these IAF a/c but ONLY when accompanying one of the above for instance the PM. They have absolutely 0 rights to call upon IAF a/c for their own uses and certainly not for campaign purposes.


As far as SPG cover goes it is a bit of a nightmare them being covered by it but not actually holding any constitutional office in India. They are effectively private citizens being covered by an executive protection agency that only protects the PM, their family and (as a special circumstance) them. Ideally SPG cover should be withdrawn from them as their really is no discernible threat to them now and if their is let their respective state police forces protect them not the executive protection agency of India.

The Gandhis still have to cover a large deal of the SPG's expenses occurred on a day to day basis and aren't granted the same status by the SPG of the PM, they don't have access to the PM's fleet of vehicles (BMWs) and often are travelling in their own private armoured vehicles they've had to buy (I've seen Toyotas, Land Cruisers, Range Rovers) all of which are cleared, sanitised and driven by the SPG but not paid for or provided to them.



Hope this clears it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Span

Yeah, thanks!

@Abingdonboy: Have you seen this though?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456865200407199744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Span said:


> Yeah, thanks!
> 
> @Abingdonboy: Have you seen this though?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456865200407199744


Yes I had been asked this in another thread and @Moksha had thankfully cleared this up for me:



Moksha said:


> I think IAF helicopter came first and then Rahul came in civilian helicopter after that. That's what look like because when he was leaving it was not IAF helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

sudhir007 said:


> FGFA


Where / When / How ? Never seen an FGFA in this color scheme  Source please.


----------



## Roybot

Dandpatta said:


> Where / When / How ? Never seen an FGFA in this color scheme  Source please.



Its a CGI.


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes I had been asked this in another thread and @Moksha had thankfully cleared this up for me:



Even if thats the case, why was IAF escorting Rahul baba? certainly he is not the PM.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## jarves

Tejas??


----------



## jarves

*Textron offers Scorpion light attack jet to India*
Although Textron has offered the Scorpion to India, there is no aircraft in production anywhere in the world, which meets the ecifications of the IAF RFI for intermediate jet trainers.



Scorpion Airland | Image: Textron

US defense company Textron has offered the newly developed Scorpion light attack jet in response to the Indian Air Force (IAF) Request For Information (RFI) for an Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT), which can double as a light attack aircraft.

Although the process is at a preliminary stage, the RFI has given rise to a number of points of interest.

Firstly, although the IAF has sent the RFI to all potential aircraft manufacturers, there is, in fact, no intermediate jet trainer in production anywhere in the world, at this point.

Boeing, which has recently been in a tie-up with Swedish aviation company Saab for the development of a new trainer aircraft, has also decided not to respond to the request.

An emailed response from Boeing said, “While we appreciate the opportunity, we do not plan to participate in the IAF’s Request for Information at this time. Presently, we are not in a position to meet the specific published requirements for an intermediate jet trainer.”

The company clarified, “Boeing has partnered with Saab to compete for the T-X competition in the U.S. and we are focused on creating an all-new purpose-built Family of Systems training solution, including an advanced trainer, designed to meet the specific needs of the U.S. Air Force.”

The IAF RFI is specific about its interest in an aircraft that can also undertake a light attack role. Doubtless, it is this aspect that driven Textron to respond, considering the design idea behind the Scorpion. But although the RFI has inquired about a single-engine aircraft, the Scorpion Airland is twin-engined.

It is, however, not clear whether the RFI could proceed to the RFP stage, considering the absence of a production aircraft of the specified type.

Unlike many other air forces, the IAF continues with its three-stage aircraft training program, which begins with the basic trainer, a role taken over by the Pilatus PC-7, and culminates with training on the Hawk. Unlike these other air forces, there is lesser emphasis on simulator training, requiring the intermediate trainer as well as an emphasis on flight hours for training. Other countries have put together a mix of training on basic trainers, advanced trainers and substantial simulator training, precluding the intermediate trainer from their programs, entirely.

This absence of an intermediate trainer from these programs is also the reason for the lack of demand for such an aircraft, which is why no manufacturer builds a production aircraft of the type.

Also signigicant is the IAF's interest in the light attack role for the aircraft,whcih could mean a different mission profile for it,beyond training.


Textron offers Scorpion light attack jet to India | StratPost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Indian Air Force unearths suspected World War II bomb*

Midnapore, (West Bengal): Air Force officials unearthed a suspect 1000 pound (lb) World War II bomb at a site while routine clearing of land in Midnapore district of West Bengal. 

A 1000-pound bomb is suspected to be dropped during World War II and will be defused soon. It was found near Kalaikunda Air Force base near west Midnapore.

Police bomb squads moved in, carefully, to dismantle the bomb. Authorities said it was simply too big to explode in place, which is usually the safest option in such circumstances. 

The device is believed to have been dropped during World War two and will be soon defused as it was unearthed by Indian Air Force.

"It is a suspected thousand pound bomb, used during British period. An Air Force officer, BB Talukdar said that if confirmed it will be demolished. 


ANI

Indian Air Force unearths suspected World War II bomb


----------



## somnath

Air Force likely to get entire Sukhoi-30MKI fleet by 2019 | idrw.org


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SRP

I don't know if this image posted earlier

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*NEW DELHI* — The Indian Air Force and the state-owned Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) are at odds over development of an airborne warning and control system capability, *with DRDO promoting indigenous development of the radar system and the service wanting an overseas acquisition.*

DRDO has floated a global tender to buy aircraft for mounting the homegrown radar so it is not put on hold by the next government, an Air Force source said. But since the AWACS radar only exists on the drawing board, completion of the program by the target date of 2020 is unlikely to be achieved, given DRDO’s history with high-technology projects, the source said.

*The Air Force has an urgent requirement for 10 additional aircraft equipped with AWACS and does not want to wait for indigenous development. India’s Defence Ministry will be asked to cancel the program, the source added.*

“The 10 AWACS are required for specific areas and will be part of network-centric operations, and are expected to be able to provide adequate coverage of specified areas,” an Air Force official said.

Currently, the service operates three AWACS, composed of the Phalcon AWACS radar purchased from Israel and mounted on Russian Il-76 transport aircraft.

Defence Minister A.K. Antony, who has always favored state-owned defense companies and DRDO, approved the AWACS program last year.

“With chances of the ruling Congress-led coalition government unlikely to win the [upcoming] general elections, the new government is unlikely to award defense projects to state-owned companies, including DRDO, ... as liberally as Antony.” said defense analyst Nitin Mehta.

The Bangalore-based Centre for Airborne Systems (CAB), a DRDO laboratory that proposes to develop the AWACS radar, last week floated the tender for the purchase of six aircraft with necessary modifications for installing the AWACS payload.

CAB officials say they need an aircraft able to carry an antenna that is 10 meters in diameter. However, the status of the antenna is still not clear.

A DRDO official said the proposed AWACS program is a spinoff of a homegrown airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) system that CAB is developing for a modified Embraer ERJ-145 passenger jet. The proposed AWACS program will offer a system with 360 degrees of coverage, compared with 270 degrees for the ERJ-145 system, and it will have better detection range.

A DRDO official said the ERJ-145 AEW&C program is in progress. Integration of the radar, communications and control equipment is proceeding and will be followed by trials; *all three AEW&C planes are scheduled to be operational this year*.

The Air Force source, however, said integration of the radar and other gear will be the key to the success of the AEW&C project.

The AEW&C program also is behind scheduled by more than three years. The Indian government in 2004 approved a $450 million proposal for the program, but the purchase of aircraft was delayed by three years because the Air Force wanted modifications to carry an increased payload, the DRDO official said. ■


Indian AF Pushes for AWACS Competition | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

*‘Wake turbulence’ led to C-130 J aircraft crash*

The shocking crash last month of the IAF’s special operations C-130 J aircraft is believed to have been caused by the transporter inadvertently flying into the wake of the lead plane during the tactical training mission, leading to a loss of control at low altitude and the accident that killed all five crew members.

Preliminary findings of the detailed inquiry under way point to a “wake turbulence” incident in which the C-130 J, which was part of a two-aircraft formation practising insertion of paratroopers, stalled at a low level after hitting the wake of the lead aircraft.

The findings have ruled out any technical fault and suggested that the aircraft failed to adopt a flight path to avoid the massive wake generated by the four engines of the lead C-130 J. An error of judgement by the pilot could have contributed to the incident, the findings suggest.

The probability of such a loss of control is particularly high when heavy aircraft are conducting manoeuvres close to the ground. In this case, both aircraft were flying at 300 feet above ground level and had to climb to 1,000 feet when the accident occurred.

While the lead aircraft of the formation successfully climbed to 1,000 feet after the simulated “drop”, the second aircraft crashed into a river bed without any warning or distress signal.

This, sources said, suggests a sudden, drastic loss of control due to the turbulence generated by the lead C-130 J and is being corroborated by the air crash investigators with data from the flight recorders.

Once the inquiry findings are finalised, new safety directives are likely to be generated within the air force to avoid such accidents. The air force had also sought the help of the manufacturer, Lockheed Martin, to decipher the voice recorder as well as the flight data recorder.

The loss of the air force’s most modern special operations C-130 J aircraft on March 28 was particularly shocking given that the plane had been inducted into the air force in 2010 and was commanded by Wing Commander Prashant Joshi, an experienced pilot and the second in command of the 77 ‘Veiled Vipers’ squadron.

Hours after taking off as part of a two-aircraft formation from Agra to carry out low-level flying training, the aircraft had apparently grazed a hillock before crashing 116 km west of Gwalior on the Rajasthan-Madhya Pradesh border.

‘Wake turbulence’ led to C-130 J aircraft crash | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


>


Good idea to go with the Red Flag 08 footage- arguably some of the finest footage of them around, so clear and crisp.


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Good idea to go with the Red Flag 08 footage- arguably some of the finest footage of them around, so clear and crisp.



Thanks Mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Span

I don't know where to put this, not related to an Indian Air Force fighter, but I didn't know Mig29 was capable of executing such a maneuver! (Is that even for real?!)

Forward to 0:34

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Span said:


> I don't know where to put this, not related to an Indian Air Force fighter, but I didn't know Mig29 was capable of executing such a maneuver! (Is that even for real?!)
> 
> Forward to 0:34



It is a MiG29 OVT with TVC .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

A class in progress at the Helicopter Academy to Train by Simulation of Flying (HATSOFF), Bangalore. HATSOFF is a JV between HAL-CAE, Canada.

Source: Tarmak007 Facebook page





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=565287096901953


----------



## SRP

*Brahmos with Sukhoi-30 fighters to improve India’s strike options *

*By Ajai Shukla
HAL, Nashik
Business Standard, 23rd Apr 14*

There will soon be a more practical way of retaliating against a foreign-backed terror attack on Indian soil than mobilizing our 16 lakh-strong military for a war that might trigger a nuclear conflagration. Instead, New Delhi will soon be able to punish terrorists harbouring across the border with surgical strikes from Brahmos cruise missile, fitted on Sukhoi-30MKI fighters.


The supersonic Brahmos, jointly developed by India and Russia, already equips Indian warships and artillery units. Yet its limited range of 295 kilometres means that targets far across the border are out of reach. That will change once Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), Nashik, fits the Brahmos onto the Sukhoi-30MKI fighter, allowing the missile to be carried for over a thousand kilometres and then launched at a target another 295 kilometres away.


Parked in a hangar in HAL’s Nashik facility is the first Su-30MKI that is being modified to carry the Brahmos in the cavity between the aircraft’s giant engines. Later this year, ground tests will begin at Nashik. If successful, the aircraft will be ferried to Rajasthan to actually test-fire the missile in Pokhran. If all goes well, the air-launched Brahmos would enter operational service next year.


While HAL modifies the aircraft, the Indo-Russian joint venture that has developed the Brahmos is finalising and certifying an air-launched version of the missile.

Developing an air-launched Brahmos has not been easy, given its weight (2.5 tonnes) and size (8 metres long, 0.7 metres in diameter). The Indian Air Force (IAF) challenged both Sukhoi and HAL to propose competing solutions for integrating missile with aircraft. The Indian solution won out handily, and a contract was signed with HAL in January. Already the Brahmos has been mounted under the Su-30MKI’s belly, secured on two mounting stations that replace hard points that were designed to carry ten 250-kilogramme bombs.


“The Russians are most interested in how HAL is integrating the Brahmos. We beat them out in the contract and now they want to know what we’re doing,” says RP Khapli, who is leading HAL’s design team in the project.


Nobody will acknowledge this, but modifying a Su-30MKI to carry a 2,500 kg missile is a big step towards rendering it capable of carrying and delivering a thermonuclear bomb. 


A Brahmos air launch is a relatively straightforward affair. Before take-off, the target coordinates are fed into the missile. When the Su-30MKI reaches the designated launch point, probably just short of the border to maximise range, the pilot releases the Brahmos. The missile drops clear of the aircraft before its booster ignites; then, powered by a ramjet, it quickly accelerates to more than twice the speed of sound providing little reaction time to enemy air defence fighters and missiles. Guided by navigation satellites, its inertial navigation system takes it precisely to its target.


Besides punitive strikes on terrorist targets, an air-launched Brahmos would also be the weapon of choice for striking heavily defended targets --- such as enemy air bases or headquarters --- without risking a manned aircraft. The Su-30MKI would release the Brahmos from a safe distance of 295 kilometres and then head back to base even as the missile heads for the target.

Integrating the Brahmos with the Su-30MKI encountered several technical challenges. IIT Mumbai assisted with studies in “computational fluid dynamics” to ascertain that the giant missile did not create disruptive airflow that would destabilise the fighter or starve its two engines of air.

HAL had already experienced such difficulties whilst upgrading the MiG-21BIS with four new missiles. That fighter’s engine had to be modified with an anti-surge system to avoid shut off. This experience, say HAL designers, came in handy.

Besides the Brahmos project, HAL’s Aircraft Upgrade R&D Centre (AURDC) has developed over 40 modifications to enhance the performance of the Su-30MKI. It has also developed almost 400 types of ground equipment, such as oxygen chargers, nitrogen chargers, mobile air charging trolleys and cooling trolleys.


“We are not just building aircraft for the IAF, but are also a knowledge partner for indigenization,” says Khapli. 

Broadsword: Brahmos with Sukhoi-30 fighters to improve India’s strike options

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Air Chief Marshal (Retd.) N.A.K. Browne appointed as the next Ambassador of India to Norway.*

Air Chief Marshal (Retd.) N.A.K. Browne appointed as the next Ambassador of India to Norway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

desert warrior said:


> *Air Chief Marshal (Retd.) N.A.K. Browne appointed as the next Ambassador of India to Norway.*
> 
> Air Chief Marshal (Retd.) N.A.K. Browne appointed as the next Ambassador of India to Norway.



pilatus magic!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bhasad Singh Mundi said:


> pilatus magic!!!


Care to explain? Pilatus is a Swiss manufacturer.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ptltejas

1. Supersonic Flight of Tejas NP-1 on 22-March-2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

hi I would like to ask you guys what you think is th IAF/INA for aircraft like:-

1.AC-130 Spectre/MC-27J Praetorian
2.E\A-18G Growler
3.CH-53K Super Stallion
4. MV-22 Osprey
5. A-40 Abatros
6. Tu-160 Blackjack
7. AMH (Advanced Medium Helicopter) development based on Mi-17 Hip/Mi-38.
8. NG Combat Transport Helicopter development based on Mi-35 Hind.
9. a STOVL/VTOL capable aircraft (please suggest if you think any existing aircraft maybe modified) - I'll take the lead by suggesting Rafale because I read somewhere it can be pushed to very low stall speeds upto 40 knots I think.

I know many of you would have discussed this several times before but I would really appreciate your replies.


----------



## sancho

he-man said:


> My immediate concern is mki upgrade and lca mk1 and pakfa.
> 
> Rafale deal will def be signed this year,no doubt about it.
> 
> But we have shown 0 intent on signing tha pakfa contract,we need to think more in that aspect.
> 
> Plus as earlier pointed out its high time we get serious on indigenous radars,jammers,irst and maws.
> 
> All this stuff will be applicable to air force,navy and army so benefits are immence for all three arms.but I am afraid we are spending far too little on r&d
> 
> @sancho
> 
> Any idea who develops software for our mki's?
> The screens looks just like the russian sm's and su-35.
> pls tell me I am wrong on this



To keep the LCA thread on topic...

MKI upgrade will come when it's time, so far it is the most capable fighter in the region and with the upgrades of Mig 29s and M2Ks even well supported. LCA and Rafale will only add more to what IAF already has, so no issue.
Early Pak Fa's doesn't fit IAF's requirement and even if they offer an operational edge over Pak and Chinese forces, it is good to put pressure on the Russians to fulfill what they promised in return for our participation in the project.
And you are mistaken about the indigenous efforts, the simple fact that the upgraded MKIs, as well as LCAs will have indigenous EW suits with jammers, modern RWR and MAWS, just like advanced MFDs shows where we already are at a good level. Where we lack behind are the core fields of aircraft design, radar and engine techs. That's why we need Russia to design and develop FGFA it's radar and engines, while we can hope to replace Russian Zhuk ME and RD 33MK around 2020 with indigenous AESA and Kaveri engine.
We need realistic looks on what we can do and what we can't, put that into realistic timeframes and then choose the appplications for it. A constant but slow progress is better that constant failures because of overestimations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> the simple fact that the upgraded MKIs, as well as LCAs will have indigenous EW suits with jammers, modern RWR and MAWS,



Could you please provide a source I'd like to read.


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> hi I would like to ask you guys what you think is th IAF/INA for aircraft like:-
> 
> 1.AC-130 Spectre/MC-27J Praetorian
> 2.E\A-18G Growler
> 3.CH-53K Super Stallion
> 4. MV-22 Osprey
> 5. A-40 Abatros
> 6. Tu-160 Blackjack
> 7. AMH (Advanced Medium Helicopter) development based on Mi-17 Hip/Mi-38.
> 8. NG Combat Transport Helicopter development based on Mi-35 Hind.
> 9. a STOVL/VTOL capable aircraft (please suggest if you think any existing aircraft maybe modified) - I'll take the lead by suggesting Rafale because I read somewhere it can be pushed to very low stall speeds upto 40 knots I think.
> 
> I know many of you would have discussed this several times before but I would really appreciate your replies.



1) not useful in the Indian threat enviroment, since you need air superiority 
2) not on offer and not needed with MKIs and Rafales soon, the early might have dedicated jammers after the upgrade, the latter has excellent jamming capabilities integrated
3) sadly not included in IAFs evaluation for heavy lift helicopters and doubtful for IN, by the lack of suitable vessels. They might opt for a higher number of medium lift helicopters for the LDPs
4) Would great for IAF in CSAR roles, next to the C130Js of special ops and the perfect fit for INs carriers in AEW and MRTT roles. The high unit and operational costs however made procurements difficult so far, but now with Israel, Japan and possibly UAE opting for it, things can change
5) IN wants Japans US-2 amphibious aircraft, although it's pretty costly
6) not needed for India
7) HAL has a medium class helicopter development (called IMRH) in mind and searched for international partners, but nothing happend so far and with IAF ordering high numbers of new Mi 17s, while IN and ICG are likely to go for S70 or NFH90, there is no space left for a new development and if at all, it should be for a NG high speed helicopter 
8) Rafale can't take off or land vertically and IAF and IN don't want such fighters anymore.



DacterSaab said:


> Could you please provide a source I'd like to read.



There are several spec boards available from DARE, BEL... for the LCA and MKI upgrades, most of them were posted here quiet often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> 2) not on offer and not needed with MKIs and Rafales soon, the early might have dedicated jammers after the upgrade, the latter has excellent jamming capabilities integrated



I read somewhere that Sukhoi were pursueing a similar development based on Su-27/30/35 platform.




sancho said:


> 3) sadly not included in IAFs evaluation for heavy lift helicopters and doubtful for IN, by the lack of suitable vessels. They might opt for a higher number of medium lift helicopters for the LDPs



It's capability of carrying vehicles internally would really help us although it won't be able to perform that landing stunt CH-47 is capable of.




sancho said:


> 5) IN wants Japans US-2 amphibious aircraft, although it's pretty costly



yeah but A-40 has far higher capabilities in fact those two don't even belong to similar weight class.



sancho said:


> Rafale can't take off or land vertically and IAF and IN don't want such fighters anymore.



I know Rafale can't take-off or land vertically I'm just saying it might be easier to modify it to do so by fitting 2 vectoring engines similar to the one used on F-35B and making the necessary modifications 'cause it has capability to fly very slowly.
I might be missing something since I'm no tech genius hell I'm not even a student of that field I'm a Bio side student we are supposed be weak at Maths/Physics.
Also I don't think IN should abandon the STOVL experience pool and tactics developed over the decades we should build atleast 1 small aircraft carrier similar to the Italian Cavour (or get a Dokdo with a ski-jump or pay Navantia or someone else for ship similar to Thai Chakri Naruebet or purchase HTMS CN itself as it is it's going to waste) and purchase a dozen or 2 F-35Bs. 
STOVL/VTOL tactics have their own advantages the Royal Navy and USMC are not fools to have been using them for long time and intending to continue doing so for the foreseeable future.


sancho said:


> 8. NG Combat Transport Helicopter development based on Mi-35 Hind.



You did not answer this one?


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> I read somewhere that Sukhoi were pursueing a similar development based on Su-27/30/35 platform.



Su 30 MKI (Growler!!!)



DacterSaab said:


> It's capability of carrying vehicles internally would really help us



That capability is indeed important, but the CH53K doesn carry big or heavy vehicles, that's where the Mi 26 still remains the benchmark and where we loose a lot with the selection of the Ch 47.





DacterSaab said:


> yeah but A-40 has far higher capabilities in fact those two don't even belong to similar weight class.



Beriev had offered the Be 200, but it seems it lost out in the amphibious competitions, the question is only if it's lost on performance or for political benefits. [/QUOTE]




DacterSaab said:


> I'm just saying it might be easier to modify it to do so by fitting 2 vectoring engines similar to the one used on F-35B and making the necessary modifications 'cause it has capability to fly very slowly.



Not possible, the canards gives it the capability to fly at low speeds, but not to hover or do anything vertically. The F35 is a credible modification from the other F35 versions and not just a different engine, which actually caused all the problems in the F35 development. So you can't make Rafale anything similar to that, but would need to develop a whole new aircraft.



DacterSaab said:


> You did not answer this one?



Missed that one, but that is already covered by Rudra or armed Mi 17s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMStealth

DacterSaab said:


> Could you please provide a source I'd like to read.



Cannot provide a Source. However, a couple of friends of mine are Scientist at DRDO & they work on the said system (Jammers specifically) for LCA & MKI. And I would take there word.


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> Not possible, the canards gives it the capability to fly at low speeds, but not to hover or do anything vertically. The F35 is a credible modification from the other F35 versions and not just a different engine, which actually caused all the problems in the F35 development. So you can't make Rafale anything similar to that, but would need to develop a whole new aircraft.







Why cant we add similar modifications to another aircraft?

This was also built with help from Yak-141. So Russians could build another plane and we could JV or if possible modify some existing design


----------



## Scorpion666

yesterday !! above me house !!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## micky

Bhasad Singh Mundi said:


> pilatus magic!!!





Scorpion666 said:


> yesterday !! above me house !!
> View attachment 26776
> View attachment 26777
> 
> 
> View attachment 26778


wonderful shots man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

Cool shots. I'll be buying an iPhone 5s soon so expect more of those from #8Pursoots and #24Hunting Hawks.


----------



## Scorpion666

Thanks Guys...will keep on uploading !!
have a lot of MI-17 , IL-76 n MKIs doing sorties !!..an ocational Rudra and ALH too come along


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> Why cant we add similar modifications to another aircraft?



Because there is no need for us anymore. IN will only take fighters that can be used on their STOBAR and in future maybe CATOBAR carriers. That can carry more payloads, has less limitations in bring back weight, with longer range and endurance...
When you have conventional carriers, you don't need VTOL fighters anymore. The USMC used the Harriers for air defence of their amphibious carrier groups or CAS during landings, IN doesn't have the need for such amphibious operations and even less to have amphibious carrier groups that operates seperately from the aircraft carriers. 
And as said, it's not a small modification, but a major development which starts at the begining with the design changes, you can't simply "add" it later.


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> the canards gives it the capability to fly at low speeds


There must be some other factor too cause MKI, EFT, Gripen, Su-33/34/47, J-10/15/20, f-15Active, MiG-1.44, Qaher-313 all have canards.
Also does LERX/LEVCON provide maneuverability equivalent to that of canards?



Scorpion666 said:


> Thanks Guys...will keep on uploading !!
> have a lot of MI-17 , *IL-76* n MKIs doing sorties !!..an occasional Rudra and ALH too come along


Cool I get to see An-32 instead also no Rudra instead I see a small white glider claimed by people here to be built by us (Built in India) not sure which aircraft it is and on the lucky few days every year you may catch a glimpse of a Mi-26.


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> but not to hover or do anything vertically.


no fixed wing aircraft can hover not even JSF, Harrier or Yak-141 unless they thrust force in a direction vertical to the Earth and in a manner that maintains balance of its COW & COG



sancho said:


> Because there is no need for us anymore.


We are currently discussing a hypothetical situation where we might wanna JV for a STOVL fighter with Russia/France in order to develop credible Amphibious assault capability.



sancho said:


> The USMC used the Harriers for air defence of their amphibious carrier groups or CAS during landings,


OK why do Royal Navy need em? cause they cant afford Sea Typhoons/F-35C or modifying their carriers?


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> IN doesn't have the need for such amphibious operations


Not right now they don't but in future IN may Have to Protect Areas of Interest in Eastern/South-Eastern Africa or Middle-East.



sancho said:


> and even less to have amphibious carrier groups that operates seperately from the aircraft carriers.


Not Amphibious Carrier groups but high no. of LHDs equipped with Ski-jump ramps instead .



sancho said:


> And as said, it's not a small modification, but a major development which starts at the begining with the design changes


I understand it's no small development but in order to keep the project cost down and time short an existing design must be used with minimum structural modifications. i'd choose Rafale What about you?



sancho said:


> you can't simply "add" it later.


Necessity is the mother of invention. Early Aircraft Carriers were passenger/cargo ships. Early fighters were worse than todays basic trainers.
I agree with your statement but would you agree if I say
you can (not so) simply "add" it later.


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> There must be some other factor too cause MKI, EFT, Gripen, Su-33/34/47, J-10/15/20, f-15Active, MiG-1.44, Qaher-313 all have canards.
> Also does LERX/LEVCON provide maneuverability equivalent to that of canards?



It's the same factor, only for different reasons. Slow speed maneuverability means better turn capability in dogfights, but at the same time that is used on naval fighters like the Su 33 or J15, to improve the slow speed handling during carrier landings. Movable LERX/LEVCONs have similar effects, which is why N-LCA is developed with the latter, to gain benefits at carrier landings too, while for the Sukhoi T50 it should add maneuverability again.



DacterSaab said:


> no fixed wing aircraft can hover


Of course they do, vertical take off or landing is exactly that.



DacterSaab said:


> We are currently discussing a hypothetical situation


You are buddy, I am telling you what the reality today is and currently there are more land forces that might add VTOL fighters than naval forces, because at land they have the crucial advantage of not requireing dedicated air strips to operate.
Most naval forces on the other hand, that also operates dedicated aircraft carriers, won't go for the F35B anymore and the few that operates only smaller LHDs or SVTOL carriers to will only order a small number of fighters if at all (the cost/capability ratio of the F35B is pretty low).



DacterSaab said:


> OK why do Royal Navy need em? cause they cant afford Sea Typhoons/F-35C or modifying their carriers?


Yes, so only because they had decided to go for SVTOL carriers in first place, not because they would have any benefits by using the B version rather than the C version. IF
the modification of the carrier would had been cheaper, they would had gone with the C for sure.



DacterSaab said:


> Not right now they don't but in future IN may Have to Protect Areas of Interest in Eastern/South-Eastern Africa or Middle-East.


Nope, don't confuse India with the US. We don't have any areas of interest that would make amhibious carrier groups needed. Sea control in the Indian Ocean is provided by our aircraft carriers, not LDPs (which is what IN wants, not LHDs and by far not with ski-ramps).




DacterSaab said:


> I understand it's no small development but in order to keep the project cost down and time short an existing design must be used with minimum structural modifications. i'd choose Rafale What about you?.


As I said, you can't simply modifiy an existing figther, but has to make a complete new development for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> Of course they do, vertical take off or landing is exactly that.


Yes it is, but the same aircraft if not fit with a means to propel thrust vertically will not be able to do so and even with the means these aircraft don't hover unless those means are employed atm.



sancho said:


> You are buddy,* I am telling you what the reality today is and currently there are more land forces that might add VTOL fighters than naval forces, because at land they have the crucial advantage of not requireing dedicated air strips to operate.*
> Most naval forces on the other hand, that also operates dedicated aircraft carriers, won't go for the F35B anymore and the few that operates only smaller LHDs or SVTOL carriers to will only order a small number of fighters if at all (the cost/capability ratio of the F35B is pretty low).


Thanks for the enlightening vision of reality. let's see apart from USMC and RN forces that may go fo F-35B are Italian, Spanish, South Korean, Australian navies (at-least they'll have STOVL capable ship) apart from that Japan may choose to go for a STOVL destroyer in the future mainly due to PLAN Carrier proliferation and may be in the distant future If economy allows even Thailand may buy.
Also considering the Russian developments they may be interested in developing the lighter version of PAK-FA (which I think MiG will produce, by the way any new info on this aircraft) along the same lines as JSF viz with a STOVL version (not sure if they'll go for STOBAR or CATOBAR) and if that happens I'm sure China will jump to the opportunity and we might even see a JV b/w them.
The cost/capability ratio is low for any STOVL aircraft as compared to its non STOVL version.




sancho said:


> Yes, so only because they had decided to go for SVTOL carriers in first place, not because they would have any benefits by using the B version rather than the C version


They've had certain experiences in the past where they found STOVL tactics very useful but were limited by the size of their carriers air-groups hence they decided to go for a larger STOVL carrier.




sancho said:


> IF
> the *modification of the carrier would had been cheaper*, they would had gone with the C for sure.


Firstly when you talk about carriers it goes without saying that everything is very expensive even keeping one in "reserve/extended readiness".
I think they were only considering F-35Cs when F-35B development had gone of the track, once that was corrected everything fell in place. And even then they only considered modifying Prince of Wales not Queen Elizabeth and several other navies using newly (soon to be) inducted STOVL ships around the Globe had F-35B failed there would surely have been another development for STOVL capable fighter and even with F-35B it's safe to say there will be another STOVL capable aircraft.
Also Queen Elizabeth Class ACs have been designed from the start for easy conversion to CATOBAR capability ie. one of the reason why France is/was interested in the design for Future French AC.



sancho said:


> Nope, don't confuse India with the US. We don't have any areas of interest that would make amhibious carrier groups needed. Sea control in the Indian Ocean is provided by our aircraft carriers, not LDPs (which is what IN wants, not LHDs and by far not with ski-ramps)


OK dude I smoke a lot of pot but I'm definitely not confused, this is definitely not "The USA", this is India *My Beloved MotherLand,* in fact I'm pretty sure our current leaders don't even have areas of interest within the country (apart from whichever LS or VS constituency they are elected from) all their interest lies in the Swiz Bank. But if things change (which is going to happen sooner or later) India may develop such Areas of Interest in the Indian Ocean. And even if we don't have those "Interests", sooner or later we are going to need to develop Credible Amphibious Assault Capability that's why I hope they change their requirements from LPD to LHD and purchase Mistral.
As for what you may be saying in context to the current pacifist rule that has remained for so long well come Modi things may change.
And What people of my country are very fond of saying nowadays "ab ki bar, Modi sarkar"
and on a finishing note my little 2 year old Bhanja says "har har Modi, ghar ghar Modi". Good bye
.


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> Thanks for the enlightening vision of reality. let's see apart from USMC and RN forces that may go fo F-35B are Italian, Spanish, South Korean, Australian navies (at-least they'll have STOVL capable ship) apart from that Japan may choose to go for a STOVL destroyer in the future mainly due to PLAN Carrier proliferation and may be in the distant future If economy allows even Thailand may buy.



Spain isn't a partner of the F35, nor do they have the money to procure it for their carriers now. Even Italy is considering to scrap F35B orders and both countries might use their carriers in future only as helicopter carriers (both phased out older carriers now, because of budget constrains).
Thailand operates a carrier only to show off, not with any defence purpose in mind, so forget about them.
S.Korea, Japan, Australia and possibly Turkey are either partners of the F35 or have procured it and they might go for the B version in smaller numbers too, but that's it.




DacterSaab said:


> Also considering the Russian developments they may be interested in developing the lighter version of PAK-FA (which I think MiG will produce, by the way any new info on this aircraft) along the same lines as JSF viz with a STOVL version (not sure if they'll go for STOBAR or CATOBAR) and if that happens I'm sure China will jump to the opportunity and we might even see a JV b/w them.
> The cost/capability ratio is low for any STOVL aircraft as compared to its non STOVL version.



Again you are confusing theories with the reality of today. Both, Russia and China are using STOBAR carriers today and have started EMALS catapult developments, which shows that they aim on nuclear CATOBAR capabilities in future, which gives far more advantages than the current STOBAR design. So they won't go back again to the limitations a STOVL carrier would offer.




DacterSaab said:


> Also Queen Elizabeth Class ACs have been designed from the start for easy conversion to CATOBAR capability ie. one of the reason why France is/was interested in the design for Future French AC.



Nope, they wanted to use the same base design with the benefits of common systems for a CATOBAR varient, but modifying the QE after the launch based on a STOVL design is not so easy and that's why it was far too costly to be done now and why the brits have to stick with the less capable carrier and the less capable B version. Silly planning and forsight!



DacterSaab said:


> But if things change (which is going to happen sooner or later) India may develop such Areas of Interest in the Indian Ocean.



No, for the simple reason that our threats are not lying on the other side of the world and therefor projecting of forces by amphibious landings would be required, but they are lying directly at our land borders!
That's why Indias defence areas won't change and the priority will always be defence of Indias land and sea borders. The only difference we see now is, that we increase our capability to take more control in the Sea's around India (IN's surface fleet), to take over humanitarian roles (which is why a few LDPs might be procured, but mainly to fulfill the nuclear triad with our coming SSBNs and SSNs. The latter are the only assets that will operate far away from India, wrt to defence of India, while anything else will be aimed in and around India only. That's the crucial difference between Indian defence policies and the US or NATO forces!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> Again you are confusing theories with the reality of today. Both, Russia and China are using STOBAR carriers today and have started EMALS catapult developments, which shows that they aim on nuclear CATOBAR capabilities in future, which gives far more advantages than the current STOBAR design. So they won't go back again to the limitations a STOVL carrier would offer.


The USSR was constructing a 75k tonnes AC with steam catapults the Project 1143.7 _Ulyanovsk_-class. Unfortunately it was scrapped before completion due to financial crisis, years later China buys the design and plans to build at-least 2 such carriers (they are already constructing 2 Kuznetsov-Class to be inducted by 2020 with Liaoning already inducted and you gotta admit Chinese are prompt).
As for Russians, they would wanna deploy at-least 1 carrier with each of its 5 fleets already having anounced plans for construction of 4 more and we can be sure they'll be at-least 75k tonnes in displacement.
I never said you chinese/russians would use em of their mainstay Carriers but will both these fleets operating at-least 5 carriers each not want dedicated STOVL amphibious carriers to supplement their larger STOBAR/CATOBAR ACs?


----------



## nomi007




----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> The USSR was constructing a 75k tonnes AC with steam catapults the Project 1143.7 _Ulyanovsk_-class. Unfortunately it was scrapped before completion due to financial crisis, years later China buys the design and plans to build at-least 2 such carriers (they are already constructing 2 Kuznetsov-Class to be inducted by 2020 with Liaoning already inducted and you gotta admit Chinese are prompt).
> As for Russians, they would wanna deploy at-least 1 carrier with each of its 5 fleets already having anounced plans for construction of 4 more and we can be sure they'll be at-least 75k tonnes in displacement.
> I never said you chinese/russians would use em of their mainstay Carriers but will both these fleets operating at-least 5 carriers each not want dedicated STOVL amphibious carriers to supplement their larger STOBAR/CATOBAR ACs?



The USSR didn't sold China the carrier, but the Ukraine was, just like Su 33 and arrested landing techs, which the Russians denied. So far it is not clear what kind of carriers they might develop, but until they really have developed catapults, they won't really start building a CATOBAR carrier.
They do want to supplement their aircraft carriers with amphibious vessels for amphibious operations, but not to have STOVL carriers. Both already went for LDP's and LHD's, but for the use of helicopters and amphibious landing crafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

performing a low hover .


----------



## nomi007

admin need positive rating




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=574342909329705





1st ever video release of astra misile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

Low fly by Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DacterSaab

sudhir007 said:


> Low fly by Hawk


Shouldn't we have gone for more modern AJTs like Yak-130 or M346 Master?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

@sancho why there are no pics of MKI with external fuel tanks ?


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> @sancho why there are no pics of MKI with external fuel tanks ?



Because it carries fuel internally only, the Flankers have large internal fuel capacity which makes external carriage unnecessary in most cases. Only the latest Su 34 and theretically the Su 35 have added external fuel tanks, although only the earlier might use it with heavier strike roles.


----------



## sudhir007

I also dnt understand why mod choose hawk iaf want this a/c 20-25yr ago and after so many yr they choose this then why they are waiting for and now there is so many modern trainer available.


----------



## ni8mare

any news about EMB - 145 awacs?


----------



## nomi007




----------



## cloud_9

Livefist: FIRST PHOTOS: Rafales, Flankers, Floggers, Gun Up At #Garuda5

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

To the second most badass looking fighter in the Indian Air Force(First being the MiG-25)....
1)All the MiG-21 types in service with the IAF




From the remark section: Leading the formation is CU2796, a MiG-21 Bison. Behind him is C2218, a MiG-21bis, and below is C1576, a MiG-21MF. The last frame is a MiG-21UM and C1151 is a MiG-21 FL(Type 77)
2)The last IAF MiG-21 FL to fly:




3)With the old paint scheme:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GORKHALI

Rahul9090 said:


>


Looks kool......


----------



## nomi007

HAL's Sukhoi facility in Nasik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Found this article bookmarked from a while ago....
Mentions the timeline for the An-32 upgrade in Ukraine and has some amazing information about the capabilities of this bird(104 birds have clocked over 800,000 flight hours!)
Also learnt that we were into MKI-zing our military equipment even during the 80's 


> With over 800,000 flight hours on India’s 104-plane fleet, the airframes needed an extensive structural refurbishment to extend their service lives for another 15-20 years. So, what else goes into a TTLE’d An-32RE?
> 
> A combination of press reports and Ukrainian announcements says that the engines are being upgraded, while the structural changes lower the plane’s overall mass, leading to better fuel consumption. In the cockpit, the 1980s avionics are being replaced with a new “glass cockpit” of display screens, a satellite navigation system, a better flight management system, aircraft collision warning equipment, ground collision early warning equipment, modernized aircraft rangefinders and height finders, a new radar set with 2 multifunctional indicators, new oxygen equipment, and noise and vibration reduction measures, and modernized crew seats.
> 
> Taken together, the upgraded An-32 will be able to make full use of runways with international ICAO category Instrument Landing Systems Category II runways, allowing takeoffs and landings in visibility as low as 300 meters. India’s MAFI program will give the new planes up to 67 bases in India that can make full use of these capabilities.


India Refurbishing its AN-32 Transport Fleet

@sancho :Any comments?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

First MKI picture (that at least I know of), with an LGB!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Crossposting from the key forum (credits to Kovy)





(upgraded IAF Mirage 2000-5 with full MICA load)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=590470374383625

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

F-15, F-22, Su-30, Mig-29N, BAE Hawk and F/A-18 flying together during Cope Taufan 2014.
Not MKI ,Its MKM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sri

Yesterday been to Dindigal (Near Hyd), MKI's did some spectacular displays there e.g cobra, stall, free fall etc. I did not carry camera to take any decent pics  . Any idea why that show was there.


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

What's MKI radar range ?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Bratva said:


> What's MKI radar range ?



@Bratva 
I did observe some "misinformation" being peddled by some people here on another thread, where you had raised some points.
After all; _nothing feels as good as a feel good story_, as is commonly said.

Here is the information from Dr.Carlo Kopp:
*Flanker Radar Power Aperture Product*
Radar Type Antenna Design Av Power [kW] PAAVE [dBWm2] Pk Power [kW] PAPEAK [dBWm2] Range [NMI] 
1 m2 RCS LNA NF [dB]
N001 Myech Twisted Cassegrain MSA 1.0 28.0 4.0 34.1 43.0 - 53.0 unspec ~9.0
N001VE Twisted Cassegrain MSA 1.0 28.0 4.0 34.1 72.0 - 81.0 unspec ~9.0
N001VEP Twisted Cassegrain MSA 1.0 28.0 4.0 34.1 72.0 - 81.0 unspec ~9.0
N001VE-Pero Space Feed PESA 1.0 29.4 4.0 35.4 ~102.0 unspec ~9.0
N011 Planar Array MSA 2.0 31.1 8.0 37.1 75.0 unspec ~9.0
N011M BARS Hybrid ESA 1.2 28.9 4.8 34.9 ~104.0 / 75.0 spec 3.0
N011M BARS Hybrid ESA 1.6 30.1 6.5 36.2 ~117.5 3.0
Irbis-E Hybrid ESA 5.0 35.1 18.6 40.8 ~153.0 3.5
Zhuk AS/ASE AESA est 16.3 TBD TBD TBD TBD ~3.0

Comparative Performance
APG-71 (F-14D) Planar Array MSA 0.9 m 7.0 36.5 10.2 38.1 115 - 400.0 unspec ~9.0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Bratva said:


> What's MKI radar range ?


Search range:400 Km
Tracking Range:200 Km
From the official website(?):
"Air-to-Ground" mode:

Detection ranges are as follows:
- of a railway bridge: 80..120 km.;
- of a group of tanks: 40..50 km.;
- of a torpedo-boat destroyer: 80..120 km.;
- of an aircraft carrier: 250 km.

Detection range for a MiG-29 type fighter in 300 sq.deg. scanning zone is as follows:
- at head-on courses - up to 140 km;
- at trailing courses - up to 60 km.
Radar control system "BARS" for Su-30MKI, Su-30MKA, Su-30MKM fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Capt.Popeye said:


> @Bratva
> I did observe some "misinformation" being peddled by some people here on another thread, where you had raised some points.
> After all; _nothing feels as good as a feel good story_, as is commonly said.
> 
> Here is the information from Dr.Carlo Kopp:
> *Flanker Radar Power Aperture Product*
> Radar Type Antenna Design Av Power [kW] P AAVE [dBWm2] Pk Power [kW] PAPEAK [dBWm2] Range [NMI]
> 1 m2 RCS LNA NF [dB]
> N001 Myech Twisted Cassegrain MSA 1.0 28.0 4.0 34.1 43.0 - 53.0 unspec ~9.0
> N001VE Twisted Cassegrain MSA 1.0 28.0 4.0 34.1 72.0 - 81.0 unspec ~9.0
> N001VEP Twisted Cassegrain MSA 1.0 28.0 4.0 34.1 72.0 - 81.0 unspec ~9.0
> N001VE-Pero Space Feed PESA 1.0 29.4 4.0 35.4 ~102.0 unspec ~9.0
> N011 Planar Array MSA 2.0 31.1 8.0 37.1 75.0 unspec ~9.0
> N011M BARS Hybrid ESA 1.2 28.9 4.8 34.9 ~104.0 / 75.0 spec 3.0
> N011M BARS Hybrid ESA 1.6 30.1 6.5 36.2 ~117.5 3.0
> Irbis-E Hybrid ESA 5.0 35.1 18.6 40.8 ~153.0 3.5
> Zhuk AS/ASE AESA est 16.3 TBD TBD TBD TBD ~3.0
> 
> Comparative Performance
> APG-71 (F-14D) Planar Array MSA 0.9 m 7.0 36.5 10.2 38.1 115 - 400.0 unspec ~9.0




Радиолокационная система управления «БАРС» для истребителей Су-30МКИ, Су-30МКА, Су-30МКМ

Flanker Radars in Beyond Visual Range Air Combat Karlo copp



> Cited detection range for a closing target (High PRF) is up to 76 NMI, for a receding target up to 50 NMI



Official ( russian) and unofficial links state 140-145 KM detection range for 5 m^2.

Indian anon sources says 200 KM for 5 m^2 and on basis of it claims it to be a mini awac.

Who is right and who is wrong, that's what I'm trying to ascertain.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Search range:400 Km
> Tracking Range:200 Km



But russian radar designer says tracking or detection range of a Mig-29 size fighter aircraft is 140 KM?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

@Bratva;

Here is the link to the article by Dr.Carlo Kopp that I quoted from:
Flanker Radars in Beyond Visual Range Air Combat

Interesting to read. Please read through it. It makes a comprehensive analysis of not just the Flanker's Radar but also of the Radar/Missile Combinations of various aircraft as well as an exposition of Missile Kinematics and their relation-ship to an aircraft's lethality.

Seems more credible than any _"hearsay information"_ got from any Gp.Captain's pet bird.......


----------



## Bratva

Capt.Popeye said:


> @Bratva;
> 
> Here is the link to the article by Dr.Carlo Kopp that I quoted from:
> Flanker Radars in Beyond Visual Range Air Combat
> 
> Interesting to read. Please read through it. It makes a comprehensive analysis of not just the Flanker's Radar but also of the Radar/Missile Combinations of various aircraft as well as an exposition of Missile Kinematics and their relation-ship to an aircraft's lethality.
> 
> Seems more credible than any _"hearsay information"_ got from any Gp.Captain's pet bird.......



I read it through. Read links in my Previous post. Radar designer website > Karlo copp observation but both make a point that No11M bars on MKI does have a detection range of 140-145 KM. Has IAF mentioned MKI radar range by any chance ?

P.S. No need for personal attacks. Criticize person upfront, not on his back


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Bratva said:


> I read it through. Read links in my Previous post. Radar designer website > Karlo copp observation but both make a point that No11M bars on MKI does have a detection range of 140-145 KM. Has IAF mentioned MKI radar range by any chance ?




Here is the Range that Dr.Carlo Kopp mentions in the article which both you and I have quoted wrt the *No11m BARS
is 117.5 Naut. Mi. for a 1m2 RCS*. 
How many Kms is 117.5 Naut.Mi?
Do the math......
Figures speak more clearly at any time than any hearsay information devoid of any figures. And our reasoning skills can work adequately to digest that.

If you have read that article; then consider how Kopp has even graphically illustrated the Tactical Implications of High Power Aperture Fighter Radars.
He has even described the development cycle of the BARS radar and attempted a comparitive analysis of Western an US Radars. Of course we even have to keep in mind that most specs of Radar equipment are not even fully exposed and there is a tendency to under-report.

Finally, the BARS No11M i s not even the final iteration of the development cycle of this family of Tikhomirov radars. The next step up is the IRBIS-E which will not be the last step. Its in fact the IRBIS that will be part of the MKI upgrade. 
You are at perfect liberty to accept whatever your reasoning skills permit you to.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Okay,I googled a bit and found another source for the ranges that I mentioned.
I do not vouch for the authenticity,though 
They have the most detailed article on the BARS(Even the NIIP website does not have that much information!)


> The forward facing NIIP NO11M _Bars_ (Panther) is a powerful integrated radar sighting system. The N011M is a digital multi-mode dual frequency band radar (X and L Band, NATO D and I). The N011M can function both in air-to-air and air-to-land/sea mode simultaneusly while being tied into a high-precision laser-inertial / GPS navigation system. It is equipped with a modern digital weapons control system as well as anti-jamming features. The aircraft has an opto-electronic surveillance and targeting system which consists of a IR direction finder, laser rangefinder and helmet mounted sight system. The HMS allows the pilot to turn his head in a 90º field of view, lock on to a target and launch the much-feared R-73E missile. The Sura-K HMS for the Su-30MKI has been supplied by the Ukranian Arsenal Company (the same also makes the APK-9 datalink pod for the Kh-59M).
> 
> The N011M radar has been under flight testing since 1993, fitted to Su-27M (Su-35) prototype '712'. It employs the same level of technology as the now abandoned N014 radar which was to have equipped Mikoyan's MFI "fifth-generation" fighter and was initiated by Tamerlan Bekirbayev. The nose of the Su-30MKI was modified (compared the Su-27) to accommodate the fixed antenna array and more avionics boxes. The first improved N011M radar for the Su-30MKI was flown on 26-Nov-2000. Note that the N011M is different from the N011 "Mech" radar: the latter is mechanical scanning and equips the No 24 Sqn aircraft.
> 
> Antenna diameter is 1m, antenna gain 36dB, the main sidelobe level is -25dB, average sideobe level is -48dB, beamwidth is 2.4 deg with 12 distinct beam shapes. The antenna weighs 100 Kg.
> 
> For aircraft N011M has a 350 km search range and a maximum 200 km tracking range, and 60 km in the rear hemisphere. A MiG-21 for instance can be detected at a distance of up to 135 km. Design maximum search range for an F-16 target was 140-160km. A Bars' earlier variant, fitted with a five-kilowatt transmitter, proved to be capable of detecting Su-27 fighters at a range of over 330 km. The radar can track 20 air targets and engage the 4 most threatening targets simultaneously (this capability was introduced in the Indian RC1 and RC2). These targets can include cruise/ballistic missiles and even motionless helicopters. For comparison, Phazotron-NIIR’s Zhuk-MS radar has a range of 150-180km against a fighter and over 300km against a warship. "We can count the number of blades in the engine of the aircraft in sight (by the NO11M) and by that determine its type," NIIP says.
> 
> The forward hemisphere is ±90º in azimuth and ±55º in elevation (+/-45 degrees vertical and +/-70 degrees horizontal have also been reported). N011M can withstand up to 5 percent transceiver loss without significant degredation in performance.
> 
> The Su-30MKI can function as a 'mini-AWACS' and can act as a director or command post for other aircraft. The target co-ordinates can be transferred automatically to atleast 4 other aircraft. This feature was first seen in the MiG-31 _Foxhound_, which is equipped with a Zaslon radar.
> 
> *Radar Computers*
> 
> Purpose
> > Facilitate automatic PRF selection of hostile targets moving at blind speeds
> > Enhance tracking capability to 8 targets
> 
> Characteristics
> > 486 main processor
> > 386 Summit processor
> > ARINC 429 Interface
> > Dimensions 32cm x 19cm x 19cm
> > Weight 14 kg each
> 
> RC1 Functions
> > Interfaced to MCDP through ARINC and MIL-1553 BUS
> > Interfaced to RC2 via high speed parallel Q bus
> > Processes radar input and passes results to mission computer
> 
> RC2 Functions
> > Interfaced to PSP
> > Interfaced to various radar devices and combat computer via Q bus
> 
> Ground surveillance modes include mapping (with Doppler beam sharpening), search & track of moving targets, synthetic aperture radar and terrain avoidance. To penetrate enemy defenses, the aircraft can fly at low altitudes using the terrain following and obstacle avoidance feature. It enables the pilot to independently find his position without help from external sources (satellite navigation, etc.); detect ground targets and their AD systems; choose the best approach route to a target with continuous updates fed to the aircraft navigation systems; and provide onboard systems and armament with targeting data.
> 
> According to Sukhoi EDB the Su-30MKI is capable of performing all tactical tasks of the Su-24 _Fencer_ deep interdiction tactical bomber and the Su-27 _Flanker A/B/C_ air superiority fighter while having around twice the combat range and atleast 2.5 times the combat effectiveness.
> 
> The N011M offers a quantum leap in technology over the earlier Russian radars. Small ground targets, like tanks, can be detected out to 40-50 km. The MiG-29, Su-27 and other fighters can be provided with a ground strike capability only if their radars can operate in the down-looking mode which generates a map of ground surface on a cockpit display (this mode is called the Mapping Mode).
> 
> N011M ensures a 20 m resolution detection of large sea targets at a distance up to 400 km, and of small size ones - at a distance of 120 km. Coupled with the air-launched Brahmos-A AShM, the Su-30MKI will become an unchallanged platform for Anti-Ship duties. The Brahmos is a result of a joint collaboration between India and Russia and is a variant of the Yakhont AShM (which has not entered service).
> 
> N011M Bars supplied to the IAF have progressively updated capabilities. Future upgradation plans include new gimbals for the antenna mount to increase the field of view to about 90-100 degrees to both sides. New software will enable a Doppler-sharpening mode and the capability to engage up to eight air targets simultaneously. Additionally the capability of the world-best PJ-10 Brahmos missile will be incorporated. The Air launched version of the missile 'Brahmos-A' requires modifications to the airframe due to high weight. As many as three can be carried on the MKI, but only if the weight of the missile can be reduced. Untill then a capability to carry one Brahmos and two Krypton ("mini moskit") missiles is being worked on.
> 
> *AircraftRadarRemarks*
> Su-30MKI Phase-IN011M Mk.1
> > Only Air-to-Air modes
> 
> Su-30MKI Phase-IIN011M Mk.2
> > Ability to engage targets with four R-77
> > Ground mapping
> > Ground/Sea target search and lock
> > Integrated with Kh-31A and Kh-59ME
> 
> Su-30MKI Phase-IIIN011M Mk.3
> > Russian C101 radar computer replaced by Indian processor.
> > Ground attack mode with simultaneus air target search
> > Integration with Rafael Litening pod
> 
> Su-30MKIN011M
> > 2007 debut
> > New gimbals for the moving antenna: +/-100 degrees azimuth & elevation
> > New computer: 180 km tracking range


The Su-30MKI Info Page - Vayu Sena


----------



## Bratva

Capt.Popeye said:


> Here is the Range that Dr.Carlo Kopp mentions in the article which both you and I have quoted wrt the *No11m BARS
> is 117.5 Naut. Mi. for a 1m2 RCS*.
> How many Kms is 117.5 Naut.Mi?
> Do the math......
> Figures speak more clearly at any time than any hearsay information devoid of any figures. And our reasoning skills can work adequately to digest that.
> 
> If you have read that article; then consider how Kopp has even graphically illustrated the Tactical Implications of High Power Aperture Fighter Radars.
> 
> He has even described the development cycle of the BARS radar and attempted a comparitive analysis of Western an US Radars. Of course we even have to keep in mind that most specs of Radar equipment are not even fully exposed and there is a tendency to under-report.
> 
> Finally, the BARS No11M i s not even the final iteration of the development cycle of this family of Tikhomirov radars. The next step up is the IRBIS-E which will not be the last step. Its in fact the IRBIS that will be part of the MKI upgrade.
> 
> You are at perfect liberty to accept whatever your reasoning skills permit you to.



Most probably, 117.5 NMI is when radar is operating at it's peak power. If you google the radar range calculator, one factor in calculation is Peak power. But in normal operating mode, Radar can't work on peak powers for extended period or else it will do some serious damage or worse radar would burn. 
What offical radar designer figure is when N011M operating at it's optimal power which most aircraft radars operate at.








*RMAX = Radar Range 
Pt = Transmitted Pulse Peak Power 
G = Maximum Power Gain of Antenna 
Ae = Antenna Aperture
S = Radar Cross Section Area 
PMIN = Minimum Detectable Signal of Receiver*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Bratva said:


> Official ( russian) and unofficial links state 140-145 KM detection range* for 5 m^2.*
> 
> Indian anon sources says 200 KM for 5 m^2 and on basis of it claims it to be a mini awac.
> 
> Who is right and who is wrong, that's what I'm trying to ascertain.



Both are right, but a common mistake is taking 5m² as the target size, while the official Russian manufacturer source says:



> Detection range for a MiG-29 type fighter *in 300 sq.deg*



Meaning 3m2!!! The Russians measure their AESA and PESA radars (Zhuk AE, BARS, IRBIS-E), just as most other countries against 3m² targets, while older puls doppler radars like the Zhuk ME are measured against 5m² targets. That means, that the BARS offer a detection range of around 140Km for a 3m² target, which makes detecting a 5m² at around 200Km logical.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

sancho said:


> Meaning 3m2!!! The Russians measure their AESA and PESA radars (Zhuk AE, BARS, IRBIS-E), just as most other countries against 3m² targets, while older puls doppler radars like the Zhuk ME are measured against 5m² targets. That means, that the BARS offer a detection range of around 140Km for a 3m² target, which makes detecting a 5m² at around 200Km logical.


I have a doubt!
"Detection range for a MiG-29 type fighter in 300 sq.deg. scanning zone" was the statement in the website,so how did you get to the 3m^2 figure?
Thanks!


----------



## sancho

Lord Of Gondor said:


> I have a doubt!
> "Detection range for a MiG-29 type fighter in 300 sq.deg. scanning zone" was the statement in the website,so how did you get to the 3m^2 figure?
> Thanks!



Because it's just another scale unit, compared to square meter. Just as measuring the lenght of a product in meters or in centimeter, or if you calculate in crores or millions. Here is another example of different scale unit:



> In air-to-air mode, the RBE2 gives a tracking range beyond 60 nautical miles* against a 30-square-foot target*, with detection ranges up to 75 nautical miles. The radar can track and prioritize up to 40 targets simultaneously and engage up to eight with Mica, and soon Meteor, air-to-air missiles.



Avionics Magazine :: Serious Squall


If you convert it into square meter, you again get 3m² and as I said, the other Russian AESA and PESA radars are also measured against 3m² targets.


----------



## SamBahadur

sancho said:


> Both are right, but a common mistake is taking 5m² as the target size, while the official Russian manufacturer source says:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning 3m2!!! The Russians measure their AESA and PESA radars (Zhuk AE, BARS, IRBIS-E), just as most other countries against 3m² targets, while older puls doppler radars like the Zhuk ME are measured against 5m² targets. That means, that the BARS offer a detection range of around 140Km for a 3m² target, which makes detecting a 5m² at around 200Km logical.



Any information on the extent of RCS reduction and type of radar ( BARS or IRBIS) in future upgrade of Su-30MKI


----------



## sancho

SamBahadur said:


> Any information on the extent of RCS reduction and type of radar ( BARS or IRBIS) in future upgrade of Su-30MKI



Nothing official or reliable so far. We know that composites and RAM will be added, we know that the radar will be upgraded, but we neither know to what extend that will change the RCS since we even estimate the current RCS, nor can we say how the radar will be upgraded since we haven't decided about it so far (BARS PESA upgrade more comparable to IRBIS-E, BARS upgrade to AESA more comparable to RBE 2 changes, or replacement with Zhuk AE).

The only estimate is, that the RCS can be reduced with replacing metall parts with composites and more importantly apply RAM for about 4 to 5 times, based on the improvements of the Russians with the latest Mig 29s or Flankers.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *India, UK sign deals worth £370 million*
> 
> Deals worth at least £370 million (around Rs.3,800 crore) were signed between India and the UK on Monday, the first day of a visit by George Osborne, the British chancellor of the exchequer, and William Hague, the country’s foreign secretary. The Indian Air Force and companies such as the Mahindra Group and Cipla Ltd were among those that signed business agreements with UK-based corporations. Osborne told a press conference in Mumbai that *India’s defence ministry has signed a £250 million contact with missile maker MBDA of the UK for the supply of advanced short range air-to-air missiles (ASRAAM) to the Indian Air Force’s fleet of Jaguar aircraft...*



India, UK sign deals worth £370 million - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Faak!
The ASRAAM has BVR Missile like range!
Plus,High off boresight *and *LOAL!
The IAF has some of the best SRAAM in the world!
1)Python-5
2)ASRAAM
3)R-73E(or M?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/491832892280958977


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488608949562667008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488608949562667008


So already they are planning to dump sudarshan and astra.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bhasad Singh Mundi said:


> So already they are planning to dump sudarshan and astra.


Where did you get that from? Rather the opposite.


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Where did you get that from? Rather the opposite.


 
More Good news 

*IAF to induct sixth C-17 Globemaster transport aircraft on Monday*

IAF to induct sixth C-17 Globemaster transport aircraft on Monday - The Economic Times



Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488608949562667008



Is this dude reliable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> Is this dude reliable


IMHO yes he is- by far the most reliable Indian defence journo out there. Google him, read some of his op-eds and tweets he is very balanced, fair and well-informed across the board. He is no PSG or Shiv Aroor thank god!


----------



## proud_indian

Abingdonboy said:


> IMHO yes he is- by far the most reliable Indian defence journo out there. Google him, read some of his op-eds and tweets he is very balanced, fair and well-informed across the board. He is no PSG or Shiv Aroor thank god!



if you want to interact him regarding defence queries, just follow his tweeter account and ask him anything
best thing, he would always reply you back. I ask him mine sometime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik22

Mainly discussion about MMRCA
-----------------
The Future of India's Fighter capability
StratPost recently teamed up with the defense and aviation magazine Vayu to hold discussions around a round table on the future of Indian air power. These discussions held on July 04, 2014, were meant to shed light on how the fleet structure of the Indian Air Force (IAF) fighter aircraft is expected to evolve over the coming years and decades, given current circumstances.

We invited some of the top officials associated with planning and operations in the Indian Air Force and Indian Navy, some of whom have retired only recently, and who have been closely associated with the MMRCA and LCA procurement programs.

In the opening session, Pushpinder Singh, Editor of Vayu, introduced the status and balance of Indian air power in comparison to neighboring countries and presented some stark realities. His authoritative presentation is essential viewing for all those interested in the future of India's fighter strength.

Strategic analyst George Verghese concluded this session with his observations on the modernization of Indian armed forces, especially air power.

















StratPost | Vayu-StratPost Air Power Roundtable IV - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sathya

Nice discussion ..
Now we know how the so called blog people think..
I am not impressed with few ex Air Force chiefs , wonder how they became one..


Thank nik for posting it.. Now we ll get somewhat know where we stand..

Saurav is a better defense journo..
He pointed out flaws damn to the point ..

Few highlights which I observed form their talk.

Rafale has availability of 44 % in French Air Force .. 
Sukhoi is like rolls Royce , that other countries (Malaysia) take out only few times to cut expenses..
Germany sold out mig 29 since it was expensive for them to maintain..
Migs and ilyusians are hanger queens
FGFA each will cost around 200 million $

Military acquisition budget is around 10 % of total budget..
Means if u get MMRCA you can very forget about buying other weapons for sometime since defense budget unlikely to increase drastically in near future..

Then IAF going to have majority of air crafts as medium and heavy..
HAL is bad, DRDO trying to destroy military..


Navy Arun Prakash and few others were supportive of home research...


----------



## halupridol

@nik22
thanks for posting those videos,,,,,,alarming yet very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Juggernautjatt

* Shortage of ASVs at forward IAF bases 
Vijay Mohan
Tribune News Service *

Chandigarh, August 3
More than 13 years after a “gross inadequacy” of aircraft support vehicles (ASV) at forward IAF bases was highlighted during Operation Parakram, the situation continues to be the same.

The IAF has an inventory of 18 types of ASVs and the actual holding of all types of ASVs was far less than their authorisation. Shortfalls in eight types of ASVs range between 47.83% to 100% and between 25% and 36.92% in another seven types. The shortfall in the remaining three types is below 25%. ASVs are specialist equipment that are used for aircraft operations and play a direct and vital role in operational preparedness.

*During Operation Parakaram, ASVs at operational locations were found to be grossly inadequate and did not match the requirement of the detachments*. Keeping this in view and bottlenecks in transportation of the ASVs from the parent bases, the IAF felt that it would be essential to make permanent positioning of specialist vehicles at operational locations.

Accordingly, in May 2004, the Ministry of Defence agreed for procurement of additional ASVs for pre-positioning at operational locations. After working out its requirements, Air Headquarters accorded “in principle” approval for procuring 408 ASVs for Rs 132 crore. However, the case for procurement did not proceed further.

Consequently, to tide over the deficiency, Western Air Command (WAC) made temporary arrangements for pre-positioning of ASVs at operational locations in two phases. The first phase was for WAC forces and the second phase for “out of command” forces through of temporary allotment of ASVs on loan from the units within the command. The objective was to support quick mobilisation of forces at designated locations and reduce dependability on airlifts or civil hired trucks and overcome bottlenecks in transportation.

In Phase-I, 67 ASVs comprising nine types were to be positioned immediately at forward locations for WAC forces but it was later observed that, 46 ASVs, about 69 per cent of Phase-I requirement and the entire quantity under Phase-II were yet to be placed at the operational locations of WAC.

* What are ASVs?*



Aircraft support vehicles (ASV) are specialist equipment that are used for aircraft operations and play a direct and vital role in operational preparedness

During Operation Parakaram, ASVs at operational locations were found to be grossly inadequate and did not match the requirement of the detachments

The situation continues to remain the same

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Nation


----------



## ejaz007

*May day: India’s New Basic & Intermediate Flight Trainers*

Defence Minister confirms that HAL’s HJT-36 Sitara in in big trouble, and India is considering other options.

*Latest Update:*

*Aug 5/14: IJT.* Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley makes it official, in response to a Rajya Sabha question:

“HAL, which has been developing the Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT), as a replacement for the Kiran aircraft, has not so far been able to resolve critical wing and airframe Design & Development issues related to stall and spin.

In order to meet the emergent situation created due to inordinate delay in the IJT project, IAF has already initiated the process for extending the technical life of the Kiran aircraft. The IAF has also initiated action to look for alternate options for the IJT.”

See March 30/14 for that RFI. Sources: India MoD, “Replacement of Intermediate Trainer Planes of the IAF”.

May day: India’s New Basic & Intermediate Flight Trainers


----------



## SRP

Modi flew to Kargil today in an IAF C-130J Super Hercules (visible in this pic) from 77 Squadron 'Veiled Vipers'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik22

Discussion about LCA


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*IAF’s first Jaguar squadron turns 63.*
Sharing the nation’s birthday is the IAF’s No14 Squadron, which will turn 63 on August 15. The squadron was raised in 1951 on British Spitfires and now operates the Jaguar deep-penetration strike aircraft. Known as the “Raging Bulls”, it was the last squadron in the IAF to fly Spitfires and the first to convert to Jaguars in march1981. In between, the squadron flew the Vampire and Hawker Hunters.

The Squadron has spent considerable part in the Eastern theatre and had carried out combat operations from Kalaikunda in 1965 and then in 1971. * It also had the distinction of operating from the captured Pakistani airbase of Jessore towards the end of the 1971 India-Pakistan war.* Presently based at Ambala, the IAF’s oldest airbase, the squadron was awarded the President’s Standards in November 1994.


----------



## Junaid Ashraf

If, whats so ever PAF get successful in gaining Mirage-2000s from Egypt-Qatar-UAE which will be about 98 of them; then what will be the reaction of IAF. As then there will be possibility of PAF gaining Mirage-III&Vs from former operators as well for spares and will reduce its Mirage fleet from 200 to 100 but then it will be far easier for PAF to run Mirage-III&Vs because of large numbers of spares available from local cannibalized planes as well as from foreign ones.


----------



## Echo_419

Junaid Ashraf said:


> If, whats so ever PAF get successful in gaining Mirage-2000s from Egypt-Qatar-UAE which will be about 98 of them; then what will be the reaction of IAF. As then there will be possibility of PAF gaining Mirage-III&Vs from former operators as well for spares and will reduce its Mirage fleet from 200 to 100 but then it will be far easier for PAF to run Mirage-III&Vs because of large numbers of spares available from local cannibalized planes as well as from foreign ones.



Evil Hindu baniyas will use their influence on French to stop the supply of Spares for your Mirages


----------



## trident2010

Junaid Ashraf said:


> If, whats so ever PAF get successful in gaining Mirage-2000s from Egypt-Qatar-UAE which will be about 98 of them; then what will be the reaction of IAF. As then there will be possibility of PAF gaining Mirage-III&Vs from former operators as well for spares and will reduce its Mirage fleet from 200 to 100 but then it will be far easier for PAF to run Mirage-III&Vs because of large numbers of spares available from local cannibalized planes as well as from foreign ones.



India will panic and might buy both Rafale and Typhoon as a reaction. Your win ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Junaid Ashraf

But it seems that its getting possible.... day by day....

I am sure PAF is in the process of getting spares for air-frame and engine from ex-Mirage-III&Vs users and also some 80 Mirage-Vs from Egypt as they will get MiGs.


----------



## kaykay

Junaid Ashraf said:


> If, whats so ever PAF get successful in gaining Mirage-2000s from Egypt-Qatar-UAE which will be about 98 of them; then what will be the reaction of IAF. As then there will be possibility of PAF gaining Mirage-III&Vs from former operators as well for spares and will reduce its Mirage fleet from 200 to 100 but then it will be far easier for PAF to run Mirage-III&Vs because of large numbers of spares available from local cannibalized planes as well as from foreign ones.


But guess what, recently Egypt negotiated with UAE and France in order to buy UAE mirages. and nothing will move without France's approval so no question about paf getting mirage 2ks. at best those mirages will end up in Egypt as they want to buy it too.


----------



## Junaid Ashraf

kaykay said:


> But guess what, recently Egypt negotiated with UAE and France in order to buy UAE mirages. and nothing will move without France's approval so no question about paf getting mirage 2ks. at best those mirages will end up in Egypt as they want to buy it too.


Egypt is same as Pakistan.... NO Money... In PAF case Qatar might fund the Mirage-2000 deal for UAE-Egypt and can give their 12+ M-2000s for free and will Buy from PAC Super Mushak, K-8s and JF-17s.

But for Egypt only Russia came up with MiG-35 deal which they will buy to sell of Mirage-V&2000s which PAF is interested in buying.


----------



## kaykay

Junaid Ashraf said:


> Egypt is same as Pakistan.... NO Money... In PAF case Qatar might fund the Mirage-2000 deal for UAE-Egypt and can give their 12+ M-2000s for free and will Buy from PAC Super Mushak, K-8s and JF-17s.
> 
> But for Egypt only Russia came up with MiG-35 deal which they will buy to sell of Mirage-V&2000s which PAF is interested in buying.


you didn't read what I wrote. I said recently Egyptian authorities held a meeting with French and uae authorities in order to buy UAE mirages which clearly means that they have money that's why they are interested.


----------



## Junaid Ashraf

kaykay said:


> you didn't read what I wrote. I said recently Egyptian authorities held a meeting with French and uae authorities in order to buy UAE mirages which clearly means that they have money that's why they are interested.



But Wait and see!!! PAF is in the real run....


----------



## kaykay

Junaid Ashraf said:


> But Wait and see!!! PAF is in the real run....


I am waiting. last time India and Pakistan tried to buy qatri mirages and both couldn't afford to pay that much. this time I don't see France even allowing to sell those to Pakistan as their 30+ billion dollar deals are on stake in India( rafale + follow on scorpenes+ 4 lhds)


----------



## Junaid Ashraf

kaykay said:


> I am waiting. last time India and Pakistan tried to buy qatri mirages and both couldn't afford to pay that much. this time I don't see France even allowing to sell those to Pakistan as their 30+ billion dollar deals are on stake in India( rafale + follow on scorpenes+ 4 lhds)



If IAF have to buy then there are even better deals for Mirage-2000s:
150+ French
60+ Greece (which might sell them off due to such an economic turmoil)
57+ Taiwan (interested in buying EF-2000 or Rafael to replace Mirages and F-5s)


----------



## kaykay

Junaid Ashraf said:


> If IAF have to buy then there are even better deals for Mirage-2000s:
> 150+ French
> 60+ Greece (which might sell them off due to such an economic turmoil)
> 57+ Taiwan (interested in buying EF-2000 or Rafael to replace Mirages and F-5s)


IAF is no more interested in second hand mirages. Rafale is only way to go and if needed than increase the order in future but no mirage for sure.


----------



## Junaid Ashraf

kaykay said:


> IAF is no more interested in second hand mirages. Rafale is only way to go and if needed than increase the order in future but no mirage for sure.


Ok.


----------



## ANPP

Junaid Ashraf said:


> But it seems that its getting possible.... day by day....
> 
> I am sure PAF is in the process of getting spares for air-frame and engine from ex-Mirage-III&Vs users and also some 80 Mirage-Vs from Egypt as they will get MiGs.


 
Please keep buying more miraj3 ( 60s tech), that same time we will buy Rafale (21st century tech).


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

ANPP said:


> Please keep buying more miraj3 ( 60s tech), that same time we will buy Rafale (21st century tech).


yea and we will blow it into pieces with a heat seeking shoulder pad missile simple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Zarrar Alvi said:


> yea and we will blow it into pieces with a heat seeking shoulder pad missile simple


This is not PS3 dude. If that was the case, USA, FRA, etc. would have only MANPADS and AA guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Tridibans said:


> This is not PS3 dude. If that was the case, USA, FRA, etc. would have only MANPADS and AA guns


yes ask ur mig pilot whos aircraft was blown into pieces by Man-pad  like a ps3 during a kargil war


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Zarrar Alvi said:


> yes ask ur mig pilot whos aircraft was blown into pieces by Man-pad  like a ps3 during a kargil war


--
ask NS and Mushi where they hide there face after kargil ?


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> ask NS and Mushi where they hide there face after kargil ?


lolz coward indians in order to kill few hundred pakistani soldiers move its division along with airforce and para commandos what a brave army  hahahahah with out IAF LGB ur hijra army was unable to capture different posts from our nothern light infantry thats how brave ur army is ... thank ur IAF mirage and 2000kg laser guided bombs kiddo


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ANPP

Zarrar Alvi said:


> yea and we will blow it into pieces with a heat seeking shoulder pad missile simple


 
These missiles is not enough capable of hitting mirj2000, and you are trying to take down a generation ahead fighter by it ......than good luck.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

ANPP said:


> These missiles is not enough capable of hitting mirj2000, and you are trying to take down a generation ahead fighter by it ......than good luck.


kid ur mirage aircraft didnt cross our air space otherwise it faith would have been the same as that of Mig junk plz stop reading about kargil war through your RAW paid masala media our forward troops were not equipped with man pad kiddo only those were equipped with man pad who were patrolling Pakistani borders at that time


----------



## ANPP

Zarrar Alvi said:


> lolz coward indians in order to kill few hundred pakistani soldiers move its division along with airforce and para commandos what a brave army  hahahahah with out IAF LGB ur hijra army was unable to capture different posts from our nothern light infantry thats how brave ur army is ... thank ur IAF mirage and 2000kg laser guided bombs kiddo


 
You should call your army hijda fauj. When we were returning than you stab from behind. And when gave answer your whole army take asylum under bunkers and leave your own brother on their fate.

And please come out from your illusions. IAF uses only 9 LGBs. 8 drop by miraj and one by jaguar. While more than 55000 pounds of load was droped by IAF. EVEN jaguar completed their all missions without single loss. Same time your PAF were sitting duck on the fear of getting f***ed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

ANPP said:


> You should call your army hijda fauj. When we were returning than you stab from behind. And when gave answer your whole army take asylum under bunkers and leave your own brother on their fate.
> 
> And please come out from your illusions. IAF uses only 9 LGBs. 8 drop by miraj and one by jaguar. While more than 55000 pounds of load was droped by IAF. EVEN jaguar completed their all missions without single loss. Same time your PAF were sitting duck on the fear of getting f***ed.


the difference is our PAF was protecting its border but ur IAF was bombing its own sorry *** to capture its own land from few hundred foreign Soldiers hahahahahahah what a shitty Airforce fighting against ground infantry soldiers and calling it as a success  kid watch tom and jerry thats for you not some military forum


----------



## ANPP

Zarrar Alvi said:


> kid ur mirage aircraft didnt cross our air space otherwise it faith would have been the same as that of Mig junk plz stop reading about kargil war through your RAW paid masala media our forward troops were not equipped with man pad kiddo only those were equipped with man pad who were patrolling Pakistani borders at that time


 
Than why did a mig21 destroyed by manpad while it was on patrolling over Indian space. Perhaps you don't know how 2 f16 ran to their base to save their *** when mig29 locked them. Perhaps you also don't know how your air force stopped supplying their own man when IAF take control over Kargil.



Zarrar Alvi said:


> the difference is our PAF was protecting its border but ur IAF was bombing its own sorry *** to capture its own land from few hundred foreign Soldiers hahahahahahah what a shitty Airforce fighting against ground infantry soldiers and calling it as a success  kid watch tom and jerry thats for you not some military forum


 
Why don't you asked the exact number and about their nationality from Pravej Musharf and Navaj Sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Zarrar Alvi said:


> lolz coward indians in order to kill few hundred pakistani soldiers move its division along with airforce and para commandos what a brave army  hahahahah with out IAF LGB ur hijra army was unable to capture different posts from our nothern light infantry thats how brave ur army is ... thank ur IAF mirage and 2000kg laser guided bombs kiddo


--
we fight as unit...
your one man army made sole choice...
war is won by amry.navy airfoce...
if you cant use it that your problem...
we got hit... you got blown up left right
Miraje and IAF goodies buyed same purpsoe not for. exhibition ..



Zarrar Alvi said:


> the difference is our PAF was protecting its border but ur IAF was bombing its own sorry *** to capture its own land from few hundred foreign Soldiers hahahahahahah what a shitty Airforce fighting against ground infantry soldiers and calling it as a success  kid watch tom and jerry thats for you not some military forum


----

PAF was protecting its border  

F was bombing its own sorry *** to capture its own land from few hundred foreign Soldiers hahahahahahah..

--
*at last you accpeted those were few hundred foreign Soldiers.. mean paid guys .. mean 
contract killers.. mean BHADEKE TATUUTU

cry baby cry*


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoUS

Agent_47 said:


>


Damn it that WW2 era gun ruined the epic shot.


----------



## Agent_47

*HAL for design review of proposed LUH rotor*






*August 19, 2014: *Learning from past mistakes that have spelt trouble for the ALH programme, HAL has decided to go in for a critical design review of the rotor system it has developed for the Light Utility Helicopter prototype. While HAL is moving ahead with the rotor development, the design team has felt it felt necessary to review the rotor system design (critical design review) by an independent agency in order to preclude issues which could come up during the rig tests and flight tests. According to HAL, the rotor design is based on the earlier experience of developing a 5.5 ton class helicopter. The main rotor of the helicopter is a four bladed hinge less type rotor with FEL rotor head with elastomeric bearings (Conical and Radial). The tail rotor is a four bladed bearing less rotor designed to meet all the anti- torque, directional control and manoeuvring requirements. For the review, HAL expects that there will not be major changes in the type of rotor system adopted: hingeless concept for the main rotor, bearingless concept for the tail rotor, number of blades, etc. The design review of the rotor system design needs to primarily cover the safety of design, flying quality characteristics, vibration issues, manufacturing, maintenance, time before overhaul and lifing.

HAL for design review of proposed LUH rotor
- SP's MAI

DRDO scouts long-range sensors for aerostats







*August 19, 2014: *The DRDO is scouting a long range electro-optic (LREO) payload for day & night reconnaissance, surveillance and targeting at long ranges to be mounted on an indigenous aerostat platform, Akashdeep and its variants. The payload employed needs to include daylight CCD/CMOS camera with continuous zoom, narrow field of view spotter, MWIR/LWIR thermal imager, eye safe laser range finder and stabilized turret that performs sight line steering with precised stabilization. According to the DRDO, the LREO should enable ground based operators to steer the payload line of sight in azimuth and elevation axes to detect and recognize targets at required ranges during day and night, and should include a video tracker, which will enable automatic target tracking during day and night target acquisition. The DRDO is building a family of aerostats for border surveillance. Akashdeep is a medium size aerostat system indigenously designed and developed by the Aerial Delivery Research and Development Establishment (ADRDE) in Agra. It was tested for the first time from the IIT Kanpur airstrip in October 2012. The overall system involves high performance PU Coated Nylon fabrics, aerostat balloon, Electro-Optical Tether, Electro-Hydraulic Control System, Smart-Active Pressure Control System, Helium Gas Management System etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hiphop

Some Rare Pictures of IAF Guards


----------



## knightmare

Zarrar Alvi said:


> the difference is our PAF was protecting its border but ur IAF was bombing its own sorry *** to capture its own land from few hundred foreign Soldiers hahahahahahah what a shitty Airforce fighting against ground infantry soldiers and calling it as a success  kid watch tom and jerry thats for you not some military forum


There is a difference between being stupid and being brave. The sooner you realize that the better it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

IndoUS said:


> Damn it that WW2 era gun ruined the epic shot.



Agreed,why are they still using these ancient weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AN 32 flies over minarets of Sikandra (The Tomb of Emperor Akbar), Agra.





(EOS 500D, 70-200 f 4L IS)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

HAL LOH/LUH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

ni8mare said:


> HAL LOH/LUH


A prototype or mockup?


----------



## skynet

Abingdonboy said:


> A prototype or mockup?


It's a mockup for sure


----------



## ni8mare

Abingdonboy said:


> A prototype or mockup?


mockup..


----------



## Abingdonboy

skynet said:


> It's a mockup for sure


Yeah looked like this to me.


----------



## nomi007

This could be possibly the first air-to-air grab of AEW&C -- India's prying plane!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ni8mare

nomi007 said:


> This could be possibly the first air-to-air grab of AEW&C -- India's prying plane!


i was about post it...


----------



## kaykay

nomi007 said:


> This could be possibly the first air-to-air grab of AEW&C -- India's prying plane!


Wonderful pic.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

nomi007 said:


> This could be possibly the first air-to-air grab of AEW&C -- India's prying plane!




Lol, helluva lot of sensors all around the fuselage.


----------



## Nova2

Agent_47 said:


>


Wonderfull. Everyday i see such planes fly over my house from Begampet Airforce Base.



ni8mare said:


> i was about post it...


Agli bar ungliya thodi tez chalane 



nomi007 said:


> This could be possibly the first air-to-air grab of AEW&C -- India's prying plane!


I got few more of these dont know if they have been post before.










With a bit of info in this pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

Nova2 said:


> I got few more of these dont know if they have been post before.


those are erieye based

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

ni8mare said:


> those are erieye based


Yep,my bad ,i mixed it up wid DRDO aew&cs. Thankfully 3rd pic is of DRDO aew&cs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Nova2 said:


> Yep,my bad ,i mixed it up wid DRDO aew&cs. Thankfully 3rd pic is of DRDO aew&cs.


From Hyderabad ehhh.... Me too.. have seen these Oldies fly from the old Air force station quite a while.....


----------



## Nova2

drunken-monke said:


> From Hyderabad ehhh.... Me too.. have seen these Oldies fly from the old Air force station quite a while.....


Cool !! Hope that you are living somewhere close to the airport.  with 4 Airforce Bases hyd in a way rocks. But the olny sad part is all of'em are ''oldies''  ,rarley do i hear a jet tearing through the sky. Though i am still in a dilema if embraer 145 has ever been here,cos i have seen some jets cruise from shamshabad airport to Begampet Airforce Base.they could be commercial ones as well ,don't know.


----------



## drunken-monke

Nova2 said:


> Cool !! Hope that you are living somewhere close to the airport.  with 4 Airforce Bases hyd in a way rocks. But the olny sad part is all of'em are ''oldies''  ,rarley do i hear a jet tearing through the sky. Though i am still in a dilema if embraer 145 has ever been here,cos i have seen some jets cruise from shamshabad airport to Begampet Airforce Base.they could be commercial ones as well ,don't know.


I live at Miyapur.. Way far from those airbases.. I work for Mylan RND...


----------



## Nova2

drunken-monke said:


> I live at Miyapur.. Way far from those airbases.. I work for Mylan RND...


Ah..yep that's very far indeed. I am pursuing my graduation here in hyd ,hope to see you around in the forum.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Avia Indra-2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Full-fledged IAF bases in Ladakh, Kargil*
New Delhi, September 5 
The Indian Air Force will have two full-fledged bases at *Nyoma* in eastern Ladakh and Kargil in the northern part of the cold desert to counter China and Pakistan, respectively. IAF Chief Air Chief Marshall Arup Raha listed out the work on two new bases among other expansion plans as he addressed veterans and serving officers while inaugurating a seminar commemorating 50 years of 1965 Indo-Pak War here today. This was the first of the year-long events planned by the IAF to mark 50 years of the 1965 war. It will culminate next year in September to coincide with the ceasefire announced in September 23, 1965. — TNS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Astra-2013

In Bharat Rakshak forum some members were saying drdo not painted sensors because DRDO dont have advanced painting technology
all sensors are painted in aircraft body colour in saab erieye


----------



## skynet

IAF Mi-17 hovers over the roof of a house in Akhnoor as it rescues people stranded in the flood devastation .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

..:: India Strategic ::. IAF: Exclusive Interview: Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Interesting article about Flanker fleet of IAF 
India Ordering, Modernizing SU-30MKIs


----------



## airuah

Zarrar Alvi said:


> lolz coward indians in order to kill few hundred pakistani soldiers move its division along with airforce and para commandos what a brave army  hahahahah with out IAF LGB ur hijra army was unable to capture different posts from our nothern light infantry thats how brave ur army is ... thank ur IAF mirage and 2000kg laser guided bombs kiddo


You guys did not capture any post after fighiting the Indian army that you can gloat about. All that the PA posing as terrorists (dont know if there is a difference)did was occupy posts that were left vacant for the winter by the Indian army. In other words all you did was enter someones home when they are out of town and claim it as an acheivement.

Secondly Pakistan was the coward that did not fight back when we were hounding your forces in Kargil. Where was your brave super duper airforce when we were slaughtering your troops?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The IAF An-32 aircraft that had a "Category 5 Landing Incident" at Chandigarh AFB.








All eleven on board have made it out relatively unscathed.
Hats off to the IAF pilot/s!
EDIT:The Aircraft is a 'write-off'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

I wonder if it was the upgraded IAF An-32 aircraft. Any Ideas ?


----------



## greatone

MokshaVimukthi said:


> I wonder if it was the upgraded IAF An-32 aircraft. Any Ideas ?



Yes it just came back from Ukraine 5 months back.


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

greatone said:


> Yes it just came back from Ukraine 5 months back.



 .............. just keeps getting better and better. Reminds me of the time when the IAF crashed a brad new C 130  






Error in piloting is understood to have been found as the reason behind the crash of Air Force’s C-130J Super Hercules aircraft in March in which five service personnel, including four officers, were killed near Gwalior. The Court of Inquiry is almost complete and error in piloting is believed to have been the reason behind the crash, highly placed IAF sources said. - See more at: 

Pilot error led to C-130J Hercules crash: IAF sources | The Indian Express



But clearly its not the IAF fault, its the fault of the politicians, else its the fault of the HAL or DRDO  ........ IAF is beyond reproach, they are perfect.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Lord Of Gondor said:


> The IAF An-32 aircraft that had a "Category 5 Landing Incident" at Chandigarh AFB.
> View attachment 74726
> 
> View attachment 74727
> 
> All eleven on board have made it out relatively unscathed.
> Hats off to the IAF pilot/s!
> EDIT:The Aircraft is a 'write-off'.




Seems to be an undercarriage failure on the stbd side main gear. Either it collapsed or it gave up under hard-landing conditions causing the aircraft to cart-wheel and turn turtle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Capt.Popeye said:


> Seems to be an undercarriage failure on the stbd side main gear. Either it collapsed or it gave up under hard-landing conditions causing the aircraft to cart-wheel and turn turtle.


The starboard wing(Which houses the engine+landing gear) is not in the picture.
And in the second pic,I see some blackening on the aft section just before the empennage so fuel leak?
Anyways we'll have to wait for the official IAF enquiry.


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517016093014364163

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Chinese incursion during Xi Jinping’s visit a mystery, Air chief Arup Raha says | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

*New Delhi, Oct 7 (PTI)* Seeking to fast-track indigenous attack chopper production, the state-owned PSU* HAL has invested over Rs 150 crore more for building another two prototypes of the Light Combat Helicopte*r (LCH) which will help in early completion of the programme.

fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ni8mare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519538008282787840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519538112871931904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519535911189499906

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519531685621149697

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Guys Airforce day celebrations are live on DD National.
@jarves @janon @gslv mk3 @Abingdonboy @TejasMk3 @IndoUS @FNFAL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Link for the lazy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kurup

ni8mare said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519531685621149697



NGARM must be the Anti-Radiation Missile in development ..... right ???


----------



## ni8mare

kurup said:


> NGARM must be the Anti-Radiation Missile in development ..... right ???


*n*EXT *G*en *A*nti-*R*adiation *M*issile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

All Mig in One shot 21, 23, 25, 27, 29

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> All Mig in One shot 21, 23, 25, 27, 29
> View attachment 120449



Man that's a sight. Nice find!


----------



## sudhir007

sancho said:


> Man that's a sight. Nice find!


thanx


----------



## Agent_47

_*IAF Mirage 2000 Upgrade Update 
October 06, 2014:* _ By December, HAL will receive* two newly upgraded and certified IAF Mirage 2000 jets*, the first of nearly fifty aircraft to be souped up as part of a $2.2 billion deal. Starting next year, HAL's licensed upgrade technology will be in place from Dassault Aviation and Thales Systems to begin upgrading the remaining Mirages to the Dash-5 standard for the eager IAF. With the first two upgraded jets already flying over Saint Cloud in France, the country's military airworthiness agency will shortly certify them. CEMILAC will follow a formality within India as well once the jets arrive. The Mirage fleet, based out of Gwalior, remains the frontline multirole capability that the IAF is looking to augment with the MMRCA acquisition. The Mirage 2000-5 aircraft will come with a new radar, avionics, man-machine interface and weapons, including the MICA radar-guided beyond visual range air to air missile. A team from the IAF visited France earlier this year to witness flight trials of the first two upgraded jets and has reported back their satisfaction on progress and technical efficacy of the programme. HAL is currently still working with Dassault and Thales to prepare to churn out at least six aircraft per year in order to meet the demanding delivery requirements of the IAF, which wants all *aircraft over the next seven years.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Munir

Please do explain me why this pilot gets a medal after his plane was destroyed by bad ordnance... All he did was ejecting to survive (which is good).

That's *Wing Commander Gaurav Bikram Singh Chauhan. *Bumped into him on Wednesday at IAF chief Arup Raha's Air Force Day reception in Delhi. You've read about Chauhan before here. He was in the back seat of the Su-30 that went down last year over the Thar Desert. Twenty months after ejecting from the doomed and disintegrating fighter, Chauhan now stands decorated with a Vayu Sena Medal for gallantry. I've had a chance to listen to the whole terrifying, riveting and hilarious story. What follows is the first detailed account of what happened on February 19, 2013.


----------



## Daedalus

Munir said:


> Please do explain me why this pilot gets a medal after his plane was destroyed by bad ordnance... All he did was ejecting to survive (which is good).
> 
> That's *Wing Commander Gaurav Bikram Singh Chauhan. *Bumped into him on Wednesday at IAF chief Arup Raha's Air Force Day reception in Delhi. You've read about Chauhan before here. He was in the back seat of the Su-30 that went down last year over the Thar Desert. Twenty months after ejecting from the doomed and disintegrating fighter, Chauhan now stands decorated with a Vayu Sena Medal for gallantry. I've had a chance to listen to the whole terrifying, riveting and hilarious story. What follows is the first detailed account of what happened on February 19, 2013.



Wing Commander Chauhan was hit in the face by shards of the canopy that shattered with the first explosion. This caused him to sustain several lacerations and wind blast injuries. Despite negligible vision in the darkness of the desert sky which was further obscured by facial bleeding caused by his injuries, *he made a superhuman effort to push himself against the burning railing of the cockpit, accessed the ejection handle and successfully operated it. This resulted in both the pilots ejecting safely.*

Eye witness accounts and video footage of the incident indicate the undeniable presence of a large explosion near the wing. In face of such a unprecedented situation wherein the aircraft bursts into flames with no warning of impending failure *Wing Commander Gaurav Bikram Singh Chauhan displayed exceptional courage, situational awareness, uncommon reflexes, in extricating himself and crew member from a distressed aircraft.*

Livefist: Award Citation Details Phenomenal Escape From Doomed Su-30

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Munir

Daedalus said:


> Wing Commander Chauhan was hit in the face by shards of the canopy that shattered with the first explosion. This caused him to sustain several lacerations and wind blast injuries. Despite negligible vision in the darkness of the desert sky which was further obscured by facial bleeding caused by his injuries, *he made a superhuman effort to push himself against the burning railing of the cockpit, accessed the ejection handle and successfully operated it. This resulted in both the pilots ejecting safely.*
> 
> Eye witness accounts and video footage of the incident indicate the undeniable presence of a large explosion near the wing. In face of such a unprecedented situation wherein the aircraft bursts into flames with no warning of impending failure *Wing Commander Gaurav Bikram Singh Chauhan displayed exceptional courage, situational awareness, uncommon reflexes, in extricating himself and crew member from a distressed aircraft.*
> 
> Livefist: Award Citation Details Phenomenal Escape From Doomed Su-30



That sounds like Top Gun. But I am looking forward to how SU30MKI could have such error. Normally dumb bombs get armed after x seconds when they really are released. This sounds like a Russian bomb going against all logic. Does someone know how these Russian bombs function? I have not see any safety systems nor have a clue. 

I read it but strange part of GSM using to call wife first. After such an accident most people would have been filled with adrenaline and just sit and wait.


----------



## Gessler

Munir said:


> That sounds like Top Gun. But I am looking forward to how SU30MKI could have such error. Normally dumb bombs get armed after x seconds when they really are released. This sounds like a Russian bomb going against all logic. Does someone know how these Russian bombs function? I have not see any safety systems nor have a clue.
> 
> I read it but strange part of GSM using to call wife first. After such an accident most people would have been filled with adrenaline and just sit and wait.



If a plane like F-22 Raptor could have serious errors with critical systems like OBOGS, this is not all that surprising.

Freak accidents happen for all planes, if it's a manufacturing or design fault, it will be rectified. For example the German
Eurofighters were recently found to have faulty holes drilled in the airframe which can lead to safety issues after the
airframe begins to get old.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daedalus

Munir said:


> I read it but strange part of GSM using to call wife first.


People have done stranger and more drastic things in the name of love than this.


----------



## ejaz007

*Hawks Fly Away With India’s Jet Trainer v2 Competition*

New tender for aerobatic team – but the real story is the beginning of a culture of accountability in the Ministry.

*Oct 10/14: Aerobatic.* India’s MoD has issued a fresh tender for 20 Hawk AJTs, in order to replace the Surya Kiran Aerobatic Team’s aged HJT-16s. This has been delayed for quite some time (q.v. May 6/12, Sept 14/12) – but in a very big change for India, the behavior is being called out, with consequences promised:

“The original file related to the tender had gone missing and the process had to be restarted by the Government…. The defence ministry has taken a serious view of the lapses on part of the officials handling the file and an inquiry has been ordered, officials said. Disciplinary proceedings would be initiated against officials who are found responsible for the lapses…”

Seems there’s a new Sheriff in town. Sources: India’s Economic Times, “Defence Ministry issues fresh tender for 20 Hawk aircraft”.

Hawks Fly Away With India’s Jet Trainer v2 Competition


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Which iaf plane crashes at pune?
news flash# aajtak


----------



## raazh

Su30MKI crashed - pilots safe

IAF Sukhoi Su-30MKI crashes near Pune, pilots safe | Zee News


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

Nineteen fighter aircraft of the IAF have met with accidents in the last three years, with human error and technical defects being the main reasons, Defence Minister told Parliament in July this year.

According to the minister, the fighter planes that met with accident in the last three years include eight MiG-21s (different versions), three Jaguars, three MiG-29s, two Sukhoi SU-30MKIs, two Mirage 2000 and one MiG 27 ML.

Nine accidents took place in 2011-12, four in 2012-13, five in 2013-14 and one in 2014-15


----------



## Beast

The plane still look salvageable after the crash. Not too bad.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Beast said:


> The plane still look salvageable after the crash. Not too bad.


Yes according to sources inside the I.A.F. the plane is not a write-off,it'll repaired and returned to the force by HAL within 4-5 months,all thanks to the effort by the pilot to make it a controlled crash landing instead of bailing out of the aircraft earlier.


----------



## sancho

*IAF crash reports 2014

1)January 22, 2014 - Jaguar crashed near Bholasar village in Rajasthan *
http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/iaf-fighter-jet-crashes-in-rajasthan-no-casualties-reported-474353


*2) Mar 28, 2014 - C-130J Super Hercules crashes near Gwalior*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/IAF-aircraft-C-130J-Super-Hercules-crashes-near-Gwalior-5-killed/articleshow/32838303.cms


*3) May 27, 2014 - MIG-21 crashed in Bijbehara area of Anantnag district in Kashmir *

http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/mig-21-crashes-in-jammu-and-kashmir-pilot-dead-531331


*4) July 25, 2014 - ALH crashed in Manipurwa village of Ataria in district Sitapur*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/iaf-chopper-crashes-in-up-seven-feared-dead/article1-1244589.aspx


*5) August 01, 2014 - Jaguar jet crashes near Bhuj*

http://www.rediff.com/news/report/slide-show-1-defence-news-iaf-jaguar-jet-crashes-near-bhuj-pilot-safe/20140801.htm


*6) September 20, 2014 - AN-32 crash landed at the Chandigarh*

http://www.ndtv.com/article/cities/chandigarh-air-force-plane-crash-lands-passengers-safe-595389


*7) October 14, 2014 - Sukhoi 30 fighter aircraft crashes near Pune*

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-others/sukhoi-30-fighter-aircraft-crashes-near-pune-pilots-eject-safely/

@ anybody who is interested on helping to update this post, please quote the last list and add the latest report with source. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Ok sir!!!!!! As you order!!


WebMaster said:


> Post news updates here. No need to create new topics.


 sir


----------



## indiatester

sancho said:


> *IAF crash reports 2014
> 
> 1)January 22, 2014 - Jaguar crashed near Bholasar village in Rajasthan *
> http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/iaf-fighter-jet-crashes-in-rajasthan-no-casualties-reported-474353
> 
> 
> *2) Mar 28, 2014 - C-130J Super Hercules crashes near Gwalior*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/IAF-aircraft-C-130J-Super-Hercules-crashes-near-Gwalior-5-killed/articleshow/32838303.cms
> 
> 
> *3) May 27, 2014 - MIG-21 crashed in Bijbehara area of Anantnag district in Kashmir *
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/mig-21-crashes-in-jammu-and-kashmir-pilot-dead-531331
> 
> 
> *4) July 25, 2014 - ALH crashed in Manipurwa village of Ataria in district Sitapur*
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/iaf-chopper-crashes-in-up-seven-feared-dead/article1-1244589.aspx
> 
> 
> *5) August 01, 2014 - Jaguar jet crashes near Bhuj*
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/news/report/slide-show-1-defence-news-iaf-jaguar-jet-crashes-near-bhuj-pilot-safe/20140801.htm
> 
> 
> *6) September 20, 2014 - AN-32 crash landed at the Chandigarh*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/article/cities/chandigarh-air-force-plane-crash-lands-passengers-safe-595389
> 
> 
> *7) October 14, 2014 - Sukhoi 30 fighter aircraft crashes near Pune*
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-others/sukhoi-30-fighter-aircraft-crashes-near-pune-pilots-eject-safely/
> 
> @ anybody who is interested on helping to update this post, please quote the last list and add the latest report with source. Thanks!


Can you also add the outcome of the enquiry into these crashes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

Just amazing that story. Only training helps to an extent. Rest is all courage.


----------



## sancho

indiatester said:


> Can you also add the outcome of the enquiry into these crashes.



Will try to find something and add it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spectribution

Mike_Brando said:


> Yes according to sources inside the I.A.F. the plane is not a write-off,it'll repaired and returned to the force by HAL within 4-5 months,all thanks to the effort by the pilot to make it a controlled crash landing instead of bailing out of the aircraft earlier.



Are there any news articles to prove it or do you have "Sources" in the IAF?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mike_Brando said:


> Yes according to sources inside the I.A.F. the plane is not a write-off,it'll repaired and returned to the force by HAL within 4-5 months,all thanks to the effort by the pilot to make it a controlled crash landing instead of bailing out of the aircraft earlier.


I'm dubious about it being salvageable but even IF it is possible no way would it be as quick as 4-5 months, this sort of fix could take 8-9 months, maybe even a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Great One

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm dubious about it being salvageable but even IF it is possible no way would it be as quick as 4-5 months, this sort of fix could take 8-9 months, maybe even a year.


So, I believe that you are a technician working with IAF and have studied the damage assessment report too.


----------



## Abingdonboy

The Great One said:


> So, I believe that you are a technician working with IAF and have studied the damage assessment report too.


Not at all but looking at the quite extensive damage to the plane this isn't a 4-5 month job. Additionally this would have to be sent to HAL and they themselves are flat out churning MKIs out as fast as they can so I don't know how a damaged air from like this fits into their resource allocation. On top of that once the plane is repaired it won't return to the IAF immediately but will have to be re-certified by both the IAF's and HAL's test pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Great One

Abingdonboy said:


> Not at all but looking at the quite extensive damage to the plane this isn't a 4-5 month job. Additionally this would have to be sent to HAL and they themselves are flat out churning MKIs out as fast as they can so I don't know how a damaged air from like this fits into their resource allocation. On top of that once the plane is repaired it won't return to the IAF immediately but will have to be re-certified by both the IAF's and HAL's test pilots.


I see too many assumptions, not a single fact. We don't know nothing sitting in front of our computers. Let the professionals decide when they want to fly the plane again.


----------



## kaykay

The Great One said:


> I see too many assumptions, not a single fact. We don't know nothing sitting in front of our computers. Let the professionals decide when they want to fly the plane again.


This is an open defence forum for a reason and people here have right to assume things based on their knowledge and available sources. If you think that some insider will come and give you exact info then you are in a wrong place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## u....m

There is just a single way to resolve its issue we should have to open both of the boarder sides gave kashmiries their identity so that they move along the whole kashmir without vissa of other country although both sides carry there forces . this will also resolve alots of issues in between two contries . but about that post in simple iam a kashmiri and i know how much we like the countries creating conflict on our lives


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524202671582883841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524202671582883841



Doubtful, since the money is not the problem, but that the current order will be provided only by 2019 and the production line then will be switched to FGFAs. So unless he expects procurements from Russia directly, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Gessler

sancho said:


> Doubtful, since the money is not the problem, but that the current order will be provided only by 2019 and the production line then will be switched to FGFAs. So unless he expects procurements from Russia directly, that's not going to happen.



As per recent estimates by the same person (and others including that Sengupta), FGFA production won't begin
till 2022 or 2025. So it makes sense to get more MKIs.


----------



## sancho

Gessler said:


> As per recent estimates by the same person (and others including that Sengupta), FGFA production won't begin
> till 2022 or 2025. So it makes sense to get more MKIs.



Inducted into IAF in 2022, not production at HAL which had to start earlier! And even if the production would be delayed, additional MKIs could be produced by HAL only beyond 2019, a time where M-MRCA is not only under induction into IAF, but should be in production in India too, not to mention that even LCA MK2 will start production by then. So when you have 2 other options and FGFA production about to start, there is no reason for additional MKIs anymore. The last order for example was based on the fact, that IAF had to change their initial plans to operate the upgraded Mig 27s beyond 2020. But now all Mig 27s will be phased out soon, because of the ongoing technical problems and that forced IAF to make an additional order, which had to be MKIs now since there is no other alternative today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

*April 28, 2014*



> *Where Sukhois get their wings and talons*
> 
> ...Of the 222 Su-30s to be built by HAL Nasik, 149 have flown out to Indian Air Force bases since 2004. *The last delivery to the IAF is to be completed in 2018-19*,_* said G.S.R. Prasad, senior executive of the aircraft manufacturing unit*_. For the remaining 72 planes, the production team is focussed on delivering 14-16 aircraft a year through four years...



Where Sukhois get their wings and talons - The Hindu


That's the last official statement about the MKI production at HAL


----------



## Agent_47

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524202671582883841


He is very wrong here , other than the reason mentioned by @sancho . look at the fleet structure of IAF after 2020, there is no chance for additional twin engine heavy fighters(considering FGFA orders), what they need is single engine light fighters for basic duties .that's why they are crying for LCAs.that's why everyone is hoping for 200+ LCA orders.


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> He is very wrong here , other than the reason mentioned by @sancho . look at the fleet structure of IAF after 2020, there is no chance for additional twin engine heavy fighters(considering FGFA orders), what they need is single engine light fighters for basic duties .that's why they are crying for LCAs.that's why everyone is hoping for 200+ LCA orders.



That's the point, the fleet is already too heavy sided and you can't reduce the number of FGFAs further, because they are more important in the long run. So if you have the option to go for more LCAs or MMRCAs around 2019, you will take one of these operationally less costly once. But on the other side, IAF also kept producing Jags for far too long without any operational advantage and now needs to go for costly upgrades to keep them alive, although they are outdated for modern warfare.


----------



## sudhir007

*BL755 - Cluster Bomb*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cat Shannon

sudhir007 said:


> View attachment 140158
> 
> View attachment 140159
> 
> *BL755 - Cluster Bomb*



of all the fvcks, clusterfvck sounds the best !


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Sukhoi experts in Pune to review Su-30 fighters*

A team of Sukhoi experts from Russia is in Pune to carry out a technical evaluation of Sukhoi-30 (Su-30) fighter planes, PTI News reported. The Indian Air Force (IAF) has grounded its fleet of Su-30s pending a technical review, following the crash of an aircraft last month.

A team of 10 Russian experts along with IAF personnel and officials from Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) are in the process of conducting a complete evaluation of the fleet of about 200 twin-engine fighters, the news agency cited IAF sources as saying.

The fleet of about 200 Su-30 jets currently grounded represents almost a third of the country’s fighter fleet. The IAF is due to purchase another 72 Su-30 jets from Russia.

“The Russian experts will check the exact technical faults which took place during the crash and submit the details to the IAF,” sources told the paper. “This information will help to complete the ongoing court of inquiry. Besides, the jets will be back in operation once the process is complete.”

An IAF Sukhoi-30 MKI crashed into a field in the Pune district on October 14. There were no casualties as both the pilot and the co-pilot had ejected to safety. IAF sources told the Pune Mirror that one of the pilots was involved in a previous Su-30 crash as well. The sources added that the fleet had been grounded twice earlier.

When the fleet was grounded last month, sources close to the situation told RIR the announcement may have been a scare tactic employed by those with vested interests in the Rafale deal. “Create a scare and then generate media pressure so that the government will buy the Rafales for terms that are more suitable for the French than they are for India… these are old tricks,” a retired IAF officer who worked closely with the Su-30MKI had said.

The Su-30 MKI, NATO reporting name Flanker-H, is the IAF’s elite fighter-bomber. It was developed by Sukhoi Aviation Corporation and built under license by HAL.

The Indian Air Force has lost more than 35 planes and helicopters to crashes in the last three years.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Wind tunnel test of BrahMos-A air launched cruise missile separation from a 1:30 model Su-30 MKI








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0OH98ICUAEKhlc.jpg:large


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=666906016740060


----------



## sancho

> *Indian Air Force plane arrives in Fiji*
> 
> An Indian Air Force aircraft has arrived in the country this morning ahead of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit on Wednesday.
> 
> The aircraft is an Illyushin 76MD known as the Gajraj or King Elephant in the Indian Air Force which forms the strategic/heavy transport fleet.
> 
> It has brought vehicles believed to be bullet proof for Modi’s entourage as well as his advanced security team...



FBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Anantha Krishnan M *@writetake · 10h10 hours ago
Defence scientists making an attempt to fly #Rustom1, #Rustom2, #Nishant and #Panchi together on a demo swarm mission in January.

0 replies3 retweets4 favorites
Reply
Retweet3
Favorite4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

fsayed said:


> *Anantha Krishnan M *@writetake · 10h10 hours ago
> Defence scientists making an attempt to fly #Rustom1, #Rustom2, #Nishant and #Panchi together on a demo swarm mission in January.
> 
> 0 replies3 retweets4 favorites
> Reply
> Retweet3
> Favorite4


Now that would be something to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Quick question. MKI pilots fly with the blue IAF overalls or the green ones?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Oscar said:


> Quick question. MKI pilots fly with the blue IAF overalls or the green ones?



Recent pics seem to indicate that they use the green overalls.


----------



## SQ8

Capt.Popeye said:


> Recent pics seem to indicate that they use the green overalls.



What happened to the blue ones?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Oscar said:


> What happened to the blue ones?



I really dunno. It seems that the numerous joint exercises with the USAF may have contributed to the change; just as the collar flashes/tabs also got changed.


----------



## SQ8

Capt.Popeye said:


> I really dunno. It seems that the numerous joint exercises with the USAF may have contributed to the change; just as the collar flashes/tabs also got changed.



Which brings a second question, the Helmets and other associated gear. Do both pilots get the HMS or just the pilot?

And this recent photo gives a rather confusing picture. The ACM is in the traditional blue gear while his checkride pilot in green.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Oscar said:


> Which brings a second question, the Helmets and other associated gear. Do both pilots get the HMS or just the pilot?
> 
> And this recent photo gives a rather confusing picture. The ACM is in the traditional blue gear while his checkride pilot in green.
> View attachment 155755



TBH; I've not had a chance to get up close and personal with IAF aviators in the recent past. Though I visit a place close to a Sukhoi base off and on.
Now coming to the picture, (and others like it); I see that the IAF Pilots in general (whether Su or Herk or any other) are attired in the green overalls. NAK Browne seems to in the blues, maybe to be a little distinctive, perhaps?
There is another picture (on the net) where Adm.Arun Prakash took a ride with a Su of the 20th Sqdn (in which he served as a Lt. in 1971 on Hunters) wearing beige overalls, the kind that he would wear as a Harrier pilot, while his pilot Wg Cdr Rathore is in the std IAF overalls.


----------



## SQ8

Capt.Popeye said:


> TBH; I've not had a chance to get up close and personal with IAF aviators in the recent past. Though I visit a place close to a Sukhoi base off and on.
> Now coming to the picture, (and others like it); I see that the IAF Pilots in general (whether Su or Herk or any other) are attired in the green overalls. NAK Browne seems to in the blues, maybe to be a little distinctive, perhaps?
> There is another picture (on the net) where Adm.Arun Prakash took a ride with a Su of the 20th Sqdn (in which he served as a Lt. in 1971 on Hunters) wearing beige overalls, the kind that he would wear as a Harrier pilot, while his pilot Wg Cdr Rathore is in the std IAF overalls.



I have another one of an Indian Air Acdre in grey overalls. So clearly there is some lack of standardization on overalls. Usually one sees the disparity in flight gear between those aviators operating overland generally and those operating near the shore(high reflectivity). US airmen for e.g switched to a desert beige during OEF/OIFF.


----------



## sancho

@Oscar green seems to be the standard now

Pics from recent Garuda exercise:

http://oi62.tinypic.com/24bmbrk.jpg

From Garuda 2010:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/TAy6WrvkU3I/AAAAAAAAKj8/l_STNEvIuA8/s1600/VKSL6500-753479.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/TAy6VMPFKXI/AAAAAAAAKjk/53unyAI6Ls4/s1600/VKSL6421-747853.JPG


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Oscar said:


> I have another one of an Indian Air Acdre in grey overalls. So clearly there is some lack of standardization on overalls. Usually one sees the disparity in flight gear between those aviators operating overland generally and those operating near the shore(high reflectivity). US airmen for e.g switched to a desert beige during OEF/OIFF.



Not really @Oscar. One can safely say that IAF personnel assigned to flying duties (i.e. _Groupies, WingCos_ and below) are always in the standard rig. The only deviations/variations that seem to be seen are A/Cdres and above. At A/Cdre level, one has already moved to Staff, as the _"Station-Master" _/_"Boss"_ (in IAF parlance). Some variations that I have seen are _"Hi-Vis"_ Orange for Ops over the Sea as in the Jag IM sqdns and some where the Capt. of the Presidential Aircraft (a _WingCo or Groupie_) was in white overalls and peaked cap. But he had just flown the President/ Supreme Comdr. of the Armed Forces!

In older days; standardisation was less, in the family album, I have pictures of a Fleet Air Arm pilot in the 50s in white overalls and white buck-skin shoes! Of course, that was the time when pilots wore leather flying helmets too!


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

IAF Pilots(Su 30?) with their RSAF counterparts at Kalaikunda AFB:






IAF MiG 27(Aren't MiG27's equipped with a drooped nose and a FLIR housing?!) pilot and the current ACM Arup Raha:




Here the MiG 27 driver has a dual tone  uniform.

IAF Jag pilots(old pic):





The Blue uniforms have been changed, I think.
The Ex-Air chief had his old uniform on.

EDIT:That is a MiG23 UB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Capt.Popeye said:


> Not really @Oscar. One can safely say that IAF personnel assigned to flying duties (i.e. _Groupies, WingCos_ and below) are always in the *standard rig*.



Well that is the thing Seno'r, which one is it? Blue or Green?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Oscar said:


> Well that is the thing Seno'r, which one is it? Blue or Green?



Green. 
By far, the majority of the pics are showing that, is'nt it?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Lord Of Gondor said:


> IAF MiG 27(Aren't MiG27's equipped with a drooped nose and a FLIR housing?!) pilot and the current ACM Arup Raha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the MiG 27 driver has a dual tone  uniform.
> 
> EDIT:That is a MiG23 UB.



That is in fact a MiG-23 UB (correct there)

However: the MiG-27 has a sloped nose with a "laser designator" in the window area of the nose, not a FLIR.
Then again; Arup Raha's driver is NOT in a two tone overalls. Its his G-suit (bladders) that are colored differently. His overalls are green too, look carefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Oscar sir, the IAF officially switched over to green flight suits in 2008:

Blue to green, IAF changes colours - Hindustan Times

The ex-ACM was the exception to the rule (for whatever reason) but I haven't seen any IAF pilots/aircrew in blue overalls for many years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Oscar said:


> Which brings a second question, the Helmets and other associated gear. Do both pilots get the HMS or just the pilot?
> ]


I'd say both sir, at least this is what we have seen with the LCA and IN's MIG-29KUBs:











(can't find a pic of an IN MiG-29KUB to show you this right now but I have certainly seen pics/video that show this is the case)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Abingdonboy said:


> I'd say both sir, at least this is what we have seen with the LCA and IN's MIG-29KUBs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can't find a pic of an IN MiG-29KUB to show you this right now but I have certainly seen pics/video that show this is the case)



Well, that is odd part. I have been searching for a picture of both MKI pilots donning the gear but cannot seem to find one with it. They both have the same white russian headgear but with the HMDS clip detached.


----------



## anniyan

is tejas Aesa radar Uttam development complete ???, could someone check this link and confirm

www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/drdojsp/downloadtndr.jsp?tenderName=6881&McrId=LRDE*Electronics%20&%20Radar%20Development%20Establishment&p=lrde_AirborneLiquidCirculationSystem_Specs_20.pdf


----------



## kurup

anniyan said:


> is tejas Aesa radar Uttam development complete ???, could someone check this link and confirm
> 
> www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/drdojsp/downloadtndr.jsp?tenderName=6881&McrId=LRDE*Electronics%20&%20Radar%20Development%20Establishment&p=lrde_AirborneLiquidCirculationSystem_Specs_20.pdf



IMO , it's a tender for a Liquid Circulation System . It is issued in May 2014 .

If it's a tender ........ let alone finishing , the work must not have even started .

@sancho ..... please look into it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

I'm about to digress this thread slightly because I didnt know where to post this...
I read a few lines about J-31 and thought I would clear my doubts


> Strangely enough, Pakistan, the US and China's roads have crossed before when it comes to stealth technology. The tail of the stealth chopper that was used in the Bin Laden raid of 2011 was trucked from the site by Pakistani forces and China was given exclusive access to it before it was finally returned to the US at John Kerry's in person request. This was seen as a retaliation for America's unilateral and humiliating action against the Bin Laden compound, located deep in Pakistani territory.
> *It is a little more than ironic that some of the technology gleaned from that tail is likely embedded into the J-31.* Just another reminder of the tightrope the US continues to walk in Pakistan and how for many countries, the international super-power alternative to the US is increasingly China.


Pakistan Looking To Buy China's J-31 Stealth Fighter
@Abingdonboy @sancho @sandy_3126 @kurup @AUSTERLITZ @SvenSvensonov @LeveragedBuyout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

levina said:


> I'm about to digress this thread slightly because I didnt know where to post this...
> I read a few lines about J-31 and thought I would clear my doubts
> 
> Pakistan Looking To Buy China's J-31 Stealth Fighter



I'm not in a position to render a professional opinion, but I would find it surprising if the tail section of a helicopter contributed materially to the J-31 given that China already stole a substantial amount of technical data about the far more relevant F-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I'm not in a position to render a professional opinion, but I would find it surprising if the tail section of a helicopter contributed materially to the J-31 given that China already stole a substantial amount of technical data about the far more relevant F-35.


Lolzz
Thanks for that one, even I was wondering how much would J-31 benefit from the tail of a crashed chopper when Chinese Cyber spies from PLA could steal F-35 data just by hacking into the systems of behemoth defense contractor Lockheed Martin and at least six other subcontractors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Derolo

some UAV crashed


----------



## nomi007

Derolo said:


> some UAV crashed


yp
this time
israeli uav


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Krate M

Looks salvageable thanks to the desert sand. The payload mabe gone though.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Best part of IAF Day celebrations — C-17 flanked by a pair of Sukhoi Su-30MKIs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

V.I.P Transports of the IAF:Embraer Legacy EMB 135
1)Meghdoot K3601




2)Vayudoot K3602




3)Nabhdoot K3603




4)Gagandoot K3604

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Potable water being loaded in IAF C-17 Globemaster III as a humanitarian assistance from India to Maldives

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*IJT is set for sea trials & asymmetric stores jettison exercises @ Goa. *





*Pic of the week: A Rafale over Africa. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

4 IJTs and 1 LCA in that picture.


----------



## sathya

Krate M said:


> 4 IJTs and 1 LCA in that picture.




Did they correct the tail ? 

Why would they make 4 ?


----------



## Krate M

sathya said:


> Did they correct the tail ?
> 
> Why would they make 4 ?


Because they have to make 20. Order already placed by IAF. If it wasn't for the engine fiasco, this project would have been a great success. 2nd project to be screwed by engine problem after marut.
Anyway picture thread so avoiding further discussion


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*A pair of flag-bearing Indian Air Force Mil Mi-17V5 helicopters from 155 Helicopter Unit*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>



Indian Navy's Tu-142 not IAF bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*The Indian Air Force's sequel to its 3D combat video game releases tomorrow*
New Delhi, 
December 10, 2014
The Indian Air Force will launch a sequel to a popular video game it released a in July. Dubbed "Guardians of the Skies", it will be released on Android, iOS and Windows Phone devices tomorrow. The 3D mobile air combat game puts players into a simulated world where they become IAF pilots and battle it out with a fictitious country called Zaruzia.

Once you go through flight training, you can engage engage in combat missions in various aircraft types of the IAF fighters, transport and helicopter fleet.

The first part of the game with the two teaser missions was released in July this year in a bid to attract young people to pursue a career in the Air Force. The game received an enthusiastic response from gamers in the age group of 15-25 years, and has been acclaimed for its realistic graphics and game play. It won an award from Microsoft for being the "Best Indian Game" on its Windows app store.

With over a million downloads till date, this release features ten combat missions, and is expected be downloaded more than 5 million times by the end of next year.

"This will effectively mean reaching out to millions of individuals and engaging them with snippets of operational life in the IAF as a combat pilot and motivate them to pursue a challenging and exciting career in the Indian Air Force," an official statement said.

Many of the missions featured in the game will be seen for the first time on a mobile based game anywhere in the world. The game will also have a multiplayer feature in which players will be able to carry out simulated combat against each other using their mobiles and WiFi network. 
The Indian Air Force's sequel to its 3D combat video game releases tomorrow - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

I am losing patience ..
What happened to goa Np1 trials.?
What happened to SP 2 aircraft ?
What happened to Quartz nose cone of tejas ?
What happened BVR missile integration ?

What happened to IJT ,Problems fixed ?
What happened to HTT 40 , verdict was supposed to yesterday ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

sathya said:


> I am losing patience ..
> What happened to goa Np1 trials.?
> What happened to SP 2 aircraft ?
> What happened to Quartz nose cone of tejas ?
> What happened BVR missile integration ?
> 
> What happened to IJT ,Problems fixed ?
> What happened to HTT 40 , verdict was supposed to yesterday ?



Mate ; Mr Parrikar is chilling out in GOA ; You want his Job 

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar asked to stop 'chilling' in Goa : India, News - India Today


----------



## sathya

Stephen Cohen said:


> Mate ; Mr Parrikar is chilling out in GOA ; You want his Job
> 
> Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar asked to stop 'chilling' in Goa : India, News - India Today



Seriously a BIG YES!


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Snapshots from HAL Engine Division, Sunabeda.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Air Force Station Kanchrapara resurfaces in new avatar*
KOLKATA: It was set up on September 1, 1942, as a base for P-51 Mustangs, B-25 Mitchells and P-38 Lightnings of the United States Army Air Force. It fell into disuse after the end of World War II. On Saturday, Air Force Station Kanchrapara will resurface in a new avatar when chief of air staff Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha who is also chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee, inaugurates an Indian Air Force selection board there.

"All necessary infrastructure is in place. It has been named No. 5 Air Force Selection Board. The air chief will be received at Kanchrapara by Air Marshal R K Jolly, air officer commanding-in-chief, Eastern Air Command and other senior officers. There are a large number of people from West Bengal in the IAF. The state is very well represented. This selection board will facilitate the entry of more young men and women from the eastern part of India to join the IAF in the officer cadre," an officer said.

During his visit to Kanchrapara, the air chief will be briefed on operationalisation of various facilities and selection processes. Air Chief Marshal Raha will also visit selection areas and oversee facilities provided at the base. He will also interact with air warriors before returning to Kolkata.
Air Force Station Kanchrapara resurfaces in new avatar - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545179657251725312


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545177745802543104


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545160957895249921


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545179410156888065

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force got 81 Sukhoi planes against 112 due till 2012-13: CAG
19 Dec 2014,





*New Delhi: * Indian Air Force received 81 Sukhoi-30 MKI aircraft as against 112 due till 2012-13 from state-run Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) because of delay in receipt of technical documents from Russian manufacturer Rosoboronexport (ROE).

Due to delayed delivery of the fighter planes, the Defence Ministry recovered liquidated damages of Rs 96.26 crore from HAL, which, however, could not recover the amount from ROE “in the absence of enabling provision” in their contract, a report of the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) said. The report, tabled in Parliament today, said the acceptance of a new rate by HAL for procurement of engine kits for the Su-30 aircraft “disregarding the price stipulated in the General Contract of December 2000 resulted in additional expenditure of Rs 66 crore”.

It said the supply of 81 of these multi-role combat aircraft instead of 112 till 2012-13 was due to the delay in receipt of technical documents and rectification of defective toolings received from ROE.

“There were delays up to 275 days in ferry out of aircraft.. due to snag rectification,” the report said. The CAG report said that HAL incurred a loss of Rs 101.72 crore in supply of aircraft due to “adoption of incorrect exchange rate by Defence Ministry while amending the contract” between IAF and the Russian manufacturer. 

HAL also suffered a loss of Rs 66.61 crore in supply of ground handling and ground support equipment to IAF due to “quoting rates without reference to year of incurrence and non-inclusion of escalation clause in the contract” with the Defence Ministry, the report said.

India had directly purchased 50 Su-30 MKI planes from the Russian government and concluded an inter-governmental agreement in 2000 for transfer of licence and technical documentation to India for production of 140 aircraft, 920 engines and 140 sets of air-borne equipment. 

Pursuant to this and due to immediate requirement, IAF had ordered 140 of these aircraft from HAL in January 2001 in four phases, stipulating deliveries till 2017-18. However, due to sharp depletion in combat aircraft force levels, the deliveries were advanced to 2014-15. The IAF had then placed an order of 42 aircraft to avoid depletion of its force levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

[URL='https://twitter.com/hashtag/Panchi?src=hash']#Panchi, wheeled version of #Nishant UAV had its maiden flight today[/URL]

Sources say #Panchi flew for 20 minutes. Take off & landing were perfect. ADE carved out Panchi in 8 months

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

Su-30MKI GROWLER SKI

FLANKER IN ELECTRONIC ATTACK ROLE.

On December 14 HAL, ADA and other related organisations conducted Vibration test on Su-30mki

The tests were carried out for nine configurations, including clean configuration,

with bombs (2 tons) at station 1 & 2 (centerline of the aircraft), 
with BrahMos missile at the newly-developed station 13, 
R-27 missiles at station 3-6, R-73 missiles at station 7-10 
SAP518 pod (ECM jamming pod) at station 11-12.

SAP-518 is capable of overriding the sensors in Air defence systems by jamming and creating electronic signature of many aircrafts within the system. SAP-518 along SAP-14 makes MKI equivalent to EA-18G GROWLER, but will have payload.

Its capable of containing all defence systems working within G-J bands.Malaysian Flankers SU-30MKM are other operator of SAP-518 in Asia. 
SAP-518 along with SAP-14 and earlier variants like Sorbtsiya L-SERIES are few tactical systems within Indian Arsenal less known to the world.

Indian - Aerospace/defense NEWS. | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

ptltejas said:


> Su-30MKI GROWLER SKI
> 
> FLANKER IN ELECTRONIC ATTACK ROLE.
> 
> On December 14 HAL, ADA and other related organisations conducted Vibration test on Su-30mki
> 
> The tests were carried out for nine configurations, including clean configuration,
> 
> with bombs (2 tons) at station 1 & 2 (centerline of the aircraft),
> with BrahMos missile at the newly-developed station 13,
> R-27 missiles at station 3-6, R-73 missiles at station 7-10
> SAP518 pod (ECM jamming pod) at station 11-12.
> 
> SAP-518 is capable of overriding the sensors in Air defence systems by jamming and creating electronic signature of many aircrafts within the system. SAP-518 along SAP-14 makes MKI equivalent to EA-18G GROWLER, but will have payload.
> 
> Its capable of containing all defence systems working within G-J bands.Malaysian Flankers SU-30MKM are other operator of SAP-518 in Asia.
> SAP-518 along with SAP-14 and earlier variants like Sorbtsiya L-SERIES are few tactical systems within Indian Arsenal less known to the world.
> 
> Indian - Aerospace/defense NEWS. | Facebook



Wrong infos I would say, the SAP518 are wing tip ECM pods, which makes the given stations questionable, but they are also "only" meant for self protection and not escort jamming like the ALQ 99 pods of the Growlers, that is what the SAP14 is meant to do and other than Su 34s, no Flanker version has got such capability so far. Su 30s and Su 35s have (in our case will get) increased self defence capability, by integrating the wingtip pods, but to make it similar to a Growler, we need a proper jaming pod, be it from Russia, Israel, France or an indigenous one from DARE.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

ptltejas said:


> Su-30MKI GROWLER SKI
> 
> FLANKER IN ELECTRONIC ATTACK ROLE.
> 
> On December 14 HAL, ADA and other related organisations conducted Vibration test on Su-30mki
> 
> The tests were carried out for nine configurations, including clean configuration,
> 
> with bombs (2 tons) at station 1 & 2 (centerline of the aircraft),
> with BrahMos missile at the newly-developed station 13,
> R-27 missiles at station 3-6, R-73 missiles at station 7-10
> SAP518 pod (ECM jamming pod) at station 11-12.
> 
> SAP-518 is capable of overriding the sensors in Air defence systems by jamming and creating electronic signature of many aircrafts within the system. SAP-518 along SAP-14 makes MKI equivalent to EA-18G GROWLER, but will have payload.
> 
> Its capable of containing all defence systems working within G-J bands.Malaysian Flankers SU-30MKM are other operator of SAP-518 in Asia.
> SAP-518 along with SAP-14 and earlier variants like Sorbtsiya L-SERIES are few tactical systems within Indian Arsenal less known to the world.
> 
> Indian - Aerospace/defense NEWS. | Facebook





sancho said:


> Wrong infos I would say, the SAP518 are wing tip ECM pods, which makes the given stations questionable, but they are also "only" meant for self protection and not escort jamming like the ALQ 99 pods of the Growlers, that is what the SAP14 is meant to do and other than Su 34s, no Flanker version has got such capability so far. Su 30s and Su 35s have (in our case will get) increased self defence capability, by integrating the wingtip pods, but to make it similar to a Growler, we need a proper jaming pod, be it from Russia, Israel, France or an indigenous one from DARE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

Latest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

World Air Forces 2015 FLIGHT International

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krate M

@Umair Khan Niazi
Please put Indian Navy coastguard and army aviation as well. What about UAVs?


----------



## anant_s

Umair Khan Niazi said:


> World Air Forces 2015 FLIGHT International
> 
> 
> View attachment 182117



Nice to see At a glance compilation. However several assumptions have been made on deals which are yet under negotiation. 
& Rafale B and Rafale C! inetersting @DrSomnath999 Sir any idea?


----------



## IrbiS

Krate M said:


> @Umair Khan Niazi
> Please put Indian Navy coastguard and army aviation as well. What about UAVs?


Did it. UAVs aren't listed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Umair Khan Niazi said:


> World Air Forces 2015 FLIGHT International
> 
> 
> View attachment 182117


Last time i checked we had more than 200 Sukhoi's.


----------



## IrbiS

jarves said:


> Last time i checked we had more than 200 Sukhoi's.


Interestingly, last year they mentioned 162 and now it's 161


----------



## Abingdonboy

jarves said:


> Last time i checked we had more than 200 Sukhoi's.


It's more than 200 for sure.



Umair Khan Niazi said:


> Interestingly, last year they mentioned 162 and now it's 161


This is illogical, HAL is delivering around 1 SQD of MKI to the IAF every year.


----------



## Hindustani78

09-January, 2015 16:07 IST

Raksha Mantri Hands Over First Overhauled Su-30 MKI to Air Chief at HAL Golden Jubilee Celebrations
The Hon’ble Raksha Mantri, Shri Manohar Parrikar handed over the first overhauled Su-30 MKI to the Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha at Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), Nasik today. The handing over of the world’s first overhauled SU-30 MKI coincides with 50 years of establishment of Nasik Division of the HAL. The key personnel who were present at the function included the Chairman, HAL, and Defence Secretary, besides a host of other dignitaries. After the keynote address by the Hon’ble RM, the world’s first overhauled SU-30 MKI took to the skies, thereby demonstrating the technical prowess of the HAL. 

On arrival at Ojhar airfield, the Air Chief, along with the RM, Defence Secretary and Chairman HAL, planted trees at the MiG complex of HAL. Besides the main event of handing over of the overhauled aeroplane, the CAS also inspected various assembly shops and the flight hangar.


----------



## CONNAN

*IAF Garud Commandos*

















please correct me if i am wrong are they using the wrong gloves ??

some more potos
IAF Garud Commando Force drill in Ahmedabad (Video) | DeshGujarat


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

@CONNAN rappling gloves?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

Krate M said:


> @CONNAN rappling gloves?



yes got it Those gloves are used to hold the rope during slithering out of the helicopter


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

*Indian Air Force : 
IAF's main combat aircraft is Su-30 MKI, but it also has MiG 29 UPG, one most advanced version of MiG 29, with an enlarged fuel tank and Miraage 2000-5 MK2, also the most advanced version with new radar and EWS. IAF also has HAL Tejas the homegrown LCA, but LCA was to just add indigenous touch to the airforce. Indian airforce is also in Negotiations to buy 126 Rafale Aircrafts from France under a 20 Billion $ deal which is soon going to be signed. *

*Peoples Liberation Army Air Force : 
PLAAF has many fighter aircrafts in comparison to Indian Airforce but one thing to notice is that about half are 3.5 or 3 Generation aircrafts. But they also do have J-10 Su 30 MKK and Su-27 which add a punch to its fighter fleet. But still Chinese Fighter fleet is stronger than India's. Even the upcoming stealth aircrafts have to be taken care of. *

*Pakistani Air Force : 
Pakistan's main combat aircraft is F-16 out which the most advanced version Black 52 D are bought second or being upgraded by Jordan and USA. Pakistan added an indigenous touch to its depleting fleet by adding JF 17 with the help of China (Which doesn't even use it). Pakistan made its JF 17 as a main Aircraft in the fleet. It also has Mirage most of which are also bought Second hand. *

(And More)
http://iadnews.blogspot.in/p/iaf-paf.htm


----------



## HRK

ptltejas said:


> Pakistan's main combat aircraft is F-16 out which the most advanced version Black 52 D are bought second or being upgraded by Jordan and USA.



..........


----------



## ptltejas

HRK said:


> ..........


:O


----------



## ashok mourya

BrahMos test from Sukhoi 30 mki in march 15
First test-launch of BrahMos missile from Indian Su-30MKI in March 2015 | Russia & India Report
The first test launch of a Russian-Indian BrahMos air-launched missile from a Su-30MKI of the Indian Air Force has been scheduled for March 2015, RIA Novosti learned on Wednesday from Alexander Dergachev, deputy director of NPO Mashinostroyeniye.

Established jointly by India and the Russian Federation, the supersonicBrahMos cruise missile started to enter the Armed Forces of India in 2005. The missile has a range of 290 kilometers, and is capable of carrying a warhead weighing up to 300 kilograms. Land and sea trials have been successfully conducted, and now plans call for testing it from the Su-30MKI.


“Test flights using the Su-30MKI have started, with mock-up models of the missile in the same size and weight configuration. Take-offs and landings are now being practiced. The first training launch from a fighter jet is scheduled for March of this year,” said Mr. Dergachev.

According to him, these flight tests with a model of the missile will be carried out by two modernized Su-30MKI. Last August, Sudhir Mishra, the Managing Director of BrahMos Aerospace, told RIA Novosti that according to the contract, the Indian Air Force will start using the Su-30MKI with BrahMos missiles in the year 2016.

This missile was created in 1998 by the Russian-Indian joint venture BrahMos Aerospace, named after the rivers Brahmaputra and Moskva. The company was founded by India’s Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO) and Russia’s NPO Mashinostroyeniye. The Russian company owns 49.5% of the shares, with the remaining 50.5% stake being owned by DRDO.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

And finally IN810, a MiG-29K turning onto the runway at Goa, with a Sea Harrier taxiing in the background






And IN673, a MiG-29KUB just about to rotate at Goa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560325286357499904


----------



## HRK

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560325286357499904



which MiG fleet 21 or 27 ??


----------



## Manindra

HRK said:


> which MiG fleet 21 or 27 ??


MIG 29


----------



## HRK

Manindra said:


> MIG 29



as we know MiG 29 is already a 4th gen plane .... a confusing tweet


----------



## Etilla

HRK said:


> as we know MiG 29 is already a 4th gen plane .... a confusing tweet



Mig 21 Bison... 

HAL just repeating old things to stay relevant in front of media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

HRK said:


> as we know MiG 29 is already a 4th gen plane .... a confusing tweet



It's a 3rd generation fighter but will be 4th generation after the upgrade, with modern radar and avionics, IFR capability, glass cockpit and of course the A2G capability that will be added.

Continued from - Indian Air Force News & Discussions | Page 187
*
IAF crash reports 2015*

*1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

@sancho would you consider mig27 a higher priority for replacement than mig21?
Can LCA in its current configuration be a decent replacement?


----------



## sancho

Krate M said:


> @sancho would you consider mig27 a higher priority for replacement than mig21?
> Can LCA in its current configuration be a decent replacement?



No, once because the Mig 27 will be replaced already by MKIs in numbers and operational terms, secondly, because it's a dedicated strike fighter, with operational use mainly in war times, while the Mig 21 fleet remains important for air policing and the general air defence roles, even in peace times. That's why LCA's strike capabilities are a nice to have feature for IAF, but not important at the moment. while proper A2A capabilities would be more important to replace the Mig 21s.


----------



## Krate M

@sancho did not understand fully, can you explain bit more


----------



## Etilla

sancho said:


> No, once because the Mig 27 will be replaced already by MKIs in numbers and operational terms, secondly, because it's a dedicated strike fighter, with operational use mainly in war times, while the Mig 21 fleet remains important for air policing and the general air defence roles, even in peace times. That's why LCA's strike capabilities are a nice to have feature for IAF, but not important at the moment. while proper A2A capabilities would be more important to replace the Mig 21s.



Can Tejas carry greater payload than Mig-27?
If not how can it replace it?

Also Mig-27 has basic air-air capability to defend itself if attacked.
Tejas is a sitting duck


----------



## sancho

Krate M said:


> @sancho did not understand fully, can you explain bit more



The MKIs we have on order will replace all Mig 27s, so no additional order needed in that regard. The Mig 21s on the other side were meant to be replaced by LCA and MMRCA and the induction / procurement of both are delayed, which makes these orders more important.
Operationally as explained, the strike fighters are only important in war times, while we need the interceptors in peace time roles too, which makes the Mig 21 replacement more important as well.



Etilla said:


> Can Tejas carry greater payload than Mig-27?
> If not how can it replace it?



It doesn't replace it, but offers good CAS capabilities with the LGBs it already has integrated and in this config it's pretty much equal to the Mig 27s and Jags.



Etilla said:


> Also Mig-27 has basic air-air capability to defend itself if attacked.
> Tejas is a sitting duck



LCA has basic defence capabilities too, with WVR missiles, it's sensors, avionics and jamming capabilities should be even better than what the Migs or Jags have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

@sancho Got the point you make.
What my point is
1 Mig 27 upgrade deal seems to be a dud, so it would be the top priority for replacement, because bison program for mig 21 would allow to be useful for a bit longer.
2 For the time being, till the a2a capabilities are proven, LCA can be used as a stop gap non ideal replacement for mig 27, this would reduce at least one of the type needing urgent replacement allowing to keep up the squadron numbers, the squadron can shift to su30 when they become available.
The mk1 would prove their a2a capabilities by that time and replace a mig 21 squadron.
I am assuming increased order and production rates for mk1, so that production lines don't remain idle.



Etilla said:


> Can Tejas carry greater payload than Mig-27?
> If not how can it replace it?
> 
> Also Mig-27 has basic air-air capability to defend itself if attacked.
> Tejas is a sitting duck


LCA can fire wvr ir guided missile r73 which has better range than the r60 the mig 27 can fire.
It has a radar which mig lacks so mig27 has no bvr capacity, has similar payload capacity, most important it has a good engine. Better avionics and rwr etc.
The only thing LCA can't do and mig27 can is fire guns, which should be taken care of in next couple of months.


----------



## Etilla

Krate M said:


> @sancho Got the point you make.
> What my point is
> 1 Mig 27 upgrade deal seems to be a dud, so it would be the top priority for replacement, because bison program for mig 21 would allow to be useful for a bit longer.
> 2 For the time being, till the a2a capabilities are proven, LCA can be used as a stop gap non ideal replacement for mig 27, this would reduce at least one of the type needing urgent replacement allowing to keep up the squadron numbers, the squadron can shift to su30 when they become available.
> The mk1 would prove their a2a capabilities by that time and replace a mig 21 squadron.
> I am assuming increased order and production rates for mk1.
> 
> 
> LCA can fire wvr ir guided missile r73 which has better range than the r60 the mig 27 can fire.
> It has a radar which mig lacks, has similar payload capacity, most important it has a good engine. Better avionics and rwr etc.
> The only thing LCA can't do and mig27 can is fire guns, which should be taken care of in next couple of months.



Mig 27 can carry 4 ton of external weapons

Tejas can carry upto 3 tons of external weapons

Mig27 can fire R27,73,60,77 missiles

Mig27 has a much larger combat radius 780km than Tejas 300km

Only difference is engine because Tejas engine is imported and Mig27 engine license made at HAL so naturally the Mig27 engine will be defective.

So why will IAF replace a fighter jet with an inferior one?


----------



## Krate M

@Etilla
LIVEFIST: SPECIAL REPORT: The Story Of India's MiG-27 Upgrade
The MiG-27 continues, however, to be a highly controversial aircraft in Indian service, recently seeing a long spell of grounding. Former IAF flight safety chief Air Marshal PS Ahluwalia has long argued that the MiG-27 engine has fundamental flaws that make it a dangerous machine to fly, and should be phased out forthwith.



Not a fault of hal that mig 27 engine has problems, was main reason for removal from Russian air force VVS. It is a well-known fact in air force circles.

The payload difference is negated by the need to use pylons for external radar and laser target designator pod in mig.

Please give me a reference or link for
1 ability to fire r73
2 combat range with payload details
3 performance of its engine in other airforces.

The reason for replacement is obvious, don't try to troll please.


----------



## sancho

Krate M said:


> What my point is
> 1 Mig 27 upgrade deal seems to be a dud, so it would be the top priority for replacement, because bison program for mig 21 would allow to be useful for a bit longer.



Could it be that you are confusing the Jaguar upgrade here? Of the 4 x Mig 27 squads we have left, 2 are already upgraded and were suppose to serve till FGFA arrives, but the ongoing engine problems forced IAF to order the additional 2 MKI squads too. So the Mig 27 replacement is already an ongoing one and has no relation to the LCA.


----------



## Krate M

sancho said:


> Could it be that you are confusing the Jaguar upgrade here? Of the 4 x Mig 27 squads we have left, 2 are already upgraded and were suppose to serve till FGFA arrives, but the ongoing engine problems forced IAF to order the additional 2 MKI squads too. So the Mig 27 replacement is already an ongoing one and has no relation to the LCA.


I know it has no relation with LCA. 
But 2 squadron of LCA can replace the mig 27, improving aircraft availability and safety. 
Mig 23/27 has had the worst safety record in IAF service per hours flown.
Both mig27 and jaguar need engine replacement, but only jaguar seems likely, provided government goes for it. So far the upgrades were only in avionics and sensors.
I am advocating ordering 2 more squadron of LCA mk1 to accelarate replacement of the mig27. As a like for like replacement for the time being, then to be made multirole.


----------



## sancho

Krate M said:


> I know it has no relation with LCA.
> But 2 squadron of LCA can replace the mig 27, improving aircraft availability and safety.


Again, there are no Mig 27s to replace, we already ordered 2 more MKI squadrons, only the Mig 21s needs replacements and to do that, we need to finish the development of LCA, not find excuses or gaps in certain areas where we could use it. That's why wasting time on hoping for increased MK1 orders, totally unrealistic exports and even the N-LCA MK2 development are just distractions. We need to focus on getting it done according to the development goals, nothing more but also nothing less!



Krate M said:


> Both mig27 and jaguar need engine replacement, but only jaguar seems likely, provided government goes for it.



Only the Jag needs an engine replacement, because it's service life is far away from being over (last produced Jags should remain till 2038 / 30 years). The Mig 27 doesn't need an engine upgrade since their life is over, we only got a porposal to add the AL 31, which however was too costly for the limited time.


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Agent_47

> IAF is also waiting for the first flight of the Rustom 2 medium altitude long endurance (MALE) UAV that the Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) has promised will take place this year. While the February deadline is likely to be missed, it could happen any time after June. The ADE and NAL are also expected to announce progress on their respective mini and micro drone programmes, including possible contracts with police services and agencies under the Ministry of Home Affairs that have evinced interest in tactical systems.


DRDO s new wheeled UAV to star at Aero India - SP's Land Forces


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> View attachment 187908


WOW!!  

A VERY rare sight!!


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> WOW!!
> 
> A VERY rare sight!!



Pic taken by one of my friend from runway at Nagpur. I personally have seen two of them on different occassions at Gwalior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Continued from - Indian Air Force News & Discussions | Page 187
*
IAF crash reports 2015*

*1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe

*2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe


----------



## sudhir007

anant_s said:


> View attachment 187908


where is 3rd one


----------



## Indian_Patriot

Underground bunker protected by Akash! 

But seriously i hope we are protecting these strategic assets well, they don't come cheap at over $530million a pop!


----------



## anant_s

sudhir007 said:


> where is 3rd one



At Gwalior one IAF personnel told me (this is sometime in 2012) that the three AWACS are paying a visit to all AFBs and IAF was doing some kind of integration work with fighters based at that base. Now i'm not sure if there are some fighters based at Nagpur (where this pic is taken), more likely they are there for some maintenance. their home base is Kheria AFB Agra though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok mourya

Best fighter aircrafts comparision


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*The Sukhoi Su-30 evolution*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Latest News


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IrbiS

All of you should acquire a copy of latest 'FLIGHT INTERNATIONAL' Weekly Magazine(just out) with special report on Indian AF by Atul Chandra. Or I'll post here ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IrbiS

I skipped last 2 pages discussing commercial industry

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sancho

Umair Khan Niazi said:


> All of you should acquire a copy of latest 'FLIGHT INTERNATIONAL' Weekly Magazine(just out) with special report on Indian AF by Atul Chandra. Or I'll post here ASAP



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CONNAN

*Irkut to conclude shipment of Su-30MKI kits to India*

Russia’s Irkut will complete deliveries of Sukhoi Su-30MKI assembly kits to India in 2015, with the firm stating that a “complete transfer of technology” has taken place in the programme.

When deliveries are completed, the Russian firm will have delivered a total of 222 kits, it says in a statement. Hindustan Aernautics (HAL) builds the Su-30MKI under license at its Nashik factory.

“Currently HAL is in Phase IV of assembly, which means it is manufacturing parts from the raw material stage with complete transfer of technology from Irkut Corporation,” it says. “The Su-30MKI program is a shining example of India-Russia defence cooperation.”






*Irkut Corporation*

Irkut adds that HAL has also “mastered” the overhaul of the fighter type, having delivered the first overhauled aircraft to the air force at the end of 2014.

“To master the whole scope of overhaul procedure is a real challenge with the overhaul technology documentation having been developed by HAL specialists,” it says. “We at Irkut supplied the overhaul equipment and assisted in their installation and shared with HAL our experience in such work.”

Future work related to the programme includes the integration of the Brahmos supersonic cruise missile and other aircraft upgrades.

The Su-30MKI is the most important type in the Indian air force, with HAL expected to complete deliveries of 272 aircraft by 2020.

Delays with a planned acquisition of 126 Dassault Rafale fighters under the medium multi-role combat aircraft programme have led to speculation that New Delhi could opt to instead increase its number of Su-30MKIs.

​Irkut to conclude shipment of Su-30MKI kits to India - 2/16/2015 - Flight Global

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptltejas

@sancho
Building the SU 27 - The Best Fighter Jet in the World
you might have refered it; it is very interesting long run video sir


----------



## sancho

ptltejas said:


> @sancho
> Building the SU 27 - The Best Fighter Jet in the World
> you might have refered it; it is very interesting long run video sir



Saw the title, but haven't reached there yet. Still going through all the notifications (although I'm sure that I don't get all tags), I try to reply to as many as I can and going through the new reports at the same time. Will check it later, but thanks for reminding!


----------



## IrbiS

Well, that's new

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baukiki88

Sukhoi cannot replace Rafale: IAF chief

Going for Mig 35 instead?


----------



## kurup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568277950849617920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568470005957857282


----------



## IrbiS

AERO INDIA 2015 Flight International Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568277950849617920


Why, why, why are they wasting their time and the Indian taxpayer's money on this this late in the day??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Why, why, why are they waiting their time and the Indian taxpayer's money on this this late in the day??



I guess you meant wasting their time, but I can't agree more on that. MoD should had forced them to stop it, just as they did with Kaveri engine and DRDO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Could anyone here tell me about current IAF's manned photo reconnaissance platforms

abingdonboy sancho connan


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> I guess you meant wasting their time, but I can't agree more on that. MoD should had forced them to stop it, just as they did with Kaveri engine and DRDO.


Indeed, the utter futility of their efforts doesn't seem to be apparent to anyone in HAL or the MoD and it is just going to create an unnecessary controversy when the IAF opts for 100+ more PC-7s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*CBU-105 sensor fuzed munition.Integration & full op capability on IAF Jaguar fleet this year.*


----------



## AMCA

*HTT-40 *


----------



## Capt.Popeye

AMCA said:


> *HTT-40 *




Thats a mock-up.


----------



## AMCA

Capt.Popeye said:


> Thats a mock-up.



Yup!! Thats from AI 2013 I guess..


----------



## nik22

@IrbiS , Thank you for posting some good information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

nik22 said:


> @IrbiS , Thank you for posting some good information.


My Pleasure


----------



## IrbiS

Indian Air Force Modernization Plan of 2020: Challenges for Regional Air Forces.
Air Commodore Zia Ul Haque Shamsi,
Pakistan Air Force
October 2012


----------



## IrbiS




----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik22

@IrbiS , good read about Rafale. Thanks for posting!


----------



## CONNAN

from the shores of Bellandur lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> *CBU-105 sensor fuzed munition.Integration & full op capability on IAF Jaguar fleet this year.*



DRDO urgently needs to start developing something like this. 

Its awesome and it has immense potential in the Himalayas. In fact DRDO must explore putting something similar on Pinaka and some new Artillery ammo.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF C-17s in Dhaka, they seem to come in and out of here quite frequently, any ideas what they are doing there?

@asad71

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nik22

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF C-17s in Dhaka, they seem to come in and out of here quite frequently, any ideas what they are doing there?
> 
> @asad71


delivery of scums caught in WB


----------



## asad71

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF C-17s in Dhaka, they seem to come in and out of here quite frequently, any ideas what they are doing there?
> 
> @asad71


 SSF troops possibly. SHW/BAL govt is under strain.


----------



## asad71

Checked up.The aircraft were here for delivery of an aircraft IAF donated to the BAF museum. The Dakota was used by our Govt in Exile in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sancho

Continued from - Indian Air Force News & Discussions | Page 187
*
IAF crash reports 2015*

*1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe

*2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe

*3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana
IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*


----------



## indiatester

sancho said:


> Continued from - Indian Air Force News & Discussions | Page 187
> *
> IAF crash reports 2015*
> 
> *1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
> IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe
> 
> *2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
> MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe
> 
> *3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana
> IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*



Jeez that's not good.
What is our crash/failure rate in comparision with other airforces?


----------



## sancho

indiatester said:


> Jeez that's not good.
> What is our crash/failure rate in comparision with other airforces?



Don't know about the comparison, but the crash rate in IAF is reducing every year ( BBC: Why are India's air force planes falling out of the sky? | Page 3 ) thanks to improved training, maintenance and most importantly phasing out of old unreliable fighters. However accidents happen all over the world, for the one or the other reason, one can only try to minimise them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

Which UAV is this...?


----------



## sancho

IAF IL76 K-2661, Moscow April 2014 





IAF IL76 K-2661, Moscow Febuary 2015 





Nice to see IAF's modernisation / overhaul of AN32's, IL76's, Mig 29's and MKI's going on so well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Bornubus said:


> Which UAV is this...?
> View attachment 200464



@sancho , @Abingdonboy , @SpArK


----------



## sancho

kurup said:


> @sancho , @Abingdonboy , @SpArK



Can't say, maybe the others can help.


----------



## Agent_47

sancho said:


> IAF IL76 K-2661, Moscow April 2014
> View attachment 200584
> 
> 
> IAF IL76 K-2661, Moscow Febuary 2015
> View attachment 200585
> 
> 
> Nice to see IAF's modernisation / overhaul of AN32's, IL76's, Mig 29's and MKI's going on so well.


IAF is upgrading IL76?


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> IAF is upgrading IL76?



=>



> *August 2010 - Russia continues to dominate Indian military aviation*
> 
> *...Air Chief Marshal Naik disclosed that the IL 76s, first acquired in April 1985, are also under life extension under a contract with Russia. “The life extension of IL-76 aircraft would involve complete overhaul of airframe at the vendor’s premises in Russia… The first aircraft has already been positioned and the servicing has commenced. Various other upgrades would be executed in India. Post-servicing, the aircraft would be available to us for more than 10 years,” he said.*



..:: India Strategic ::.. Indian Air Force: Russia continues to dominate Indian military aviation


----------



## Ind4Ever

Guys are we buying SU35 + PakFa kind of fighter ? More over talks has been going on for the last 2 years . With 2 Su 35S already in India for the past 6 months or so . Showing IAF the abilities of the fighter to replace MiG 21 and Mig 27 . Very interesting . We will have MKI kind of collaboration but fully modified into new 5th generation air superiority fighter ever . If deal is signed this new 5th gen variant of SU35S will not sold to China .China will be getting the Su35 but not even Su35 S . Which are currently ordered for Russian force . 

Any updates on that ? I feel if this is true because the source is Russian claiming India already signed or in advanced stage to sign . If it's true it might be our stop gab fighters jet to replace 21/27 . And also Mr. Parikkar's upgraded Sukoi MKI . Which well might be Su35S of Russian variant for MMRCA


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Mi-35 Hind E, nicknamed "Akbar" in the IAF*
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sancho

Ind4Ever said:


> And also Mr. Parikkar's upgraded Sukoi MKI . Which well might be Su35S of Russian variant for MMRCA



Su35S is a 4.5gen heavy class fighter and nothing close to be stealthy, it "just" has a reduced RCS compared to older Flankers and an improved EWS, which is exactly what we add to the MKI in the current overhaul and upgrade of the fleet.

- addition of composites and radar absorbing coatings => 3 to 4 times reduced RCS
- wingtip pods to carry the ECM suit all the time
- new RWR and MAWS from DARE all around the airframe

The Su35 has an upgraded cockpit, compared to Su30s, which again is what is planned for the MKI upgrade, where the old and more and more unreliable Russian MFD's of the early MKIs will replaced with new once from HAL / Samtel. 

The Su35 has the IRBIS E PESA radar, which is based on the BARS that our MKIs have. That makes it logical, that the easist step is, to upgrade the BARS to a similar level, which is already done for the Russian Su 30SM's.


So except of the single seat config, additional fuel and trust, there is nothing the Su35 offers to India, that would make a procurement worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Bornubus said:


> Which UAV is this...?
> View attachment 200464
> 
> 
> View attachment 200466





sancho said:


> Can't say, maybe the others can help.



Finally got it from D-F-I .......... this is the Drone-Cop UAV by a pvt India company Indian Armour .

They have some good range of products especially body armour .






Unmanned Aerial Vehicle | Indian Armour

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Apache AH1 at RAF Benson with CRV7 rockets and 30mm ammunition - looking good

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> Apache AH1 at RAF Benson with CRV7 rockets and 30mm ammunition - looking good


Oooo, at RAF Beson very interesting- I used to go flying there (is very close to where I used to go to school).

Interesting as the Apaches are part of the Army's air corps and the only helos based at Benson are the Merlin and Puma (got to ride in both  ).


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-March, 2015 13:32 IST 

*Anti-Collision Technology in Aircraft 
*
BBJ and Embraer aircraft of Indian Air Force are used for airlift of VVIPs. Both aircraft are fitted with TCAS-II anti-collision systems. 

The aircraft are supplied with these systems installed as a standard fit. Hence, no separate funds are allocated towards fitment of anti-collision systems. 

The anti-collision technology is fitted based upon the assessed requirement. All the modern transport aircraft of IAF viz C-17, C-130, BBJ, Embraer, IL-76, IL-78 and AWACS fleet have anti-collision system onboard. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Dr. Ratna De (Nag) in Lok Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K M Cariappa

Can anyone please explain what does licensed production entail...
I mean can India lets say after the conclusion of the Su-30mki order again order the same form the HAL without any contract with Russia.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

K M Cariappa said:


> Can anyone please explain what does licensed production entail...
> I mean can India lets say after the conclusion of the Su-30mki order again order the same form the HAL without any contract with Russia.


No, since the the contract of license production only states a certain numbers of aircraft, they would have to go back and pay Russia for more aircraft even if it is HAL making the aircraft.


----------



## K M Cariappa

IndoUS said:


> No, since the the contract of license production only states a certain numbers of aircraft, they would have to go back and pay Russia for more aircraft even if it is HAL making the aircraft.


So how much is the windfall for the HAL i.e what amount goes into the pocket of HAL ....??


----------



## sudhir007

The Gnat assembly line in HAL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IrbiS

*Sukhoi-30 MKI, Air Force's Most Modern Fighter Jet, Plagued by Engine Trouble*
All India | Written by Sudhi Ranjan Sen | Updated: March 17, 2015 22:46 IST





A Sukhoi Su-30 fighter aircraft takes off during the 2nd day of the AERO India 2015 at Yelahanka Air base. (Photo: Press Trust of India)



NEW DELHI: Sukhoi-30 MKI, the most powerful and modern fighter jets in Indian Air Force's stable, has been hit by mid-air engine failures. Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said in Parliament today that as many as 35 instances of engine failures were reported in 2013-14 - that's nearly three a month.

In all, there are 69 instances of engine failure in the last four years, the minister said. Inquiries by the Air Force have revealed that in as many as 33 instances, the engines failed because of impure fuel, in another 11 cases, the problem was caused by excessive vibration and in eight others, engine failures were reported because of low pressure in the lubricant tanks, the Defence Minister said. About five SU-30 MKI have crashed since 2009.

Like all twin-engine jets, the Russian made Su-30s are capable of landing on a single engine. But to reach its maximum potential of carrying a total eight tones of payload including bombs, missiles and spare fuel tanks, the jet needs both its AL-31FP engines to function.

Engine failures is fast becoming a major concern for Air Force and also puts a question mark on India's ability to defend its skies. Another problem area that senior Air Force officers point out is serviceability. "Serviceability of the aircraft is about 50 per cent only," an officer said. It means at any given time, roughly half out of a fleet of 200 jets are available for operational purposes. This becomes crucial in times of emergencies like war.

Mr Parrikar said that the engines were scheduled to be overhauled after every 1000 hours of flying, but the defects started showing-up after only 500 hours of flying. The minister said that Russia-based NPO Saturn, manufacturers of Su-30 Al-31FP engines, offered to make "nine technological improvements" during overhauls, and added that after the modifications the engines were flying for upto 900 hours.

To address the growing capability gap, especially that created by increasing obsolescence of MiG-21, India is talking to France to buy 126 medium multi-role Rafale fighter jets. But the negotiations have been dragging on for three years. Although the acquisition has got mired on per unit cost and number of man hours required to produce it in India, a resolution of these issue can be expected when Prime Minister Narendra Modi visits France in April.
*Story First Published:* March 17, 2015 22:46 IST


Sukhoi-30 MKI, Air Force's Most Modern Fighter Jet, Plagued by Engine Trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

*( It's not full page just half discussing India. Address is given below ) *

*Russia’s air corps is a powerful but fading force*

Russia and India are co-developing a version for the Indian air force, so its generals have had an up-close look at the T-50. They don’t like what they see.

India sunk more than $5 billion into the initial design, which is to be compatible with Indian-made missiles and navigation systems. New Delhi wants to eventually buy 200 of the fighters, and has few other options. In the T-50′s class, the only competitors on the international market are the Chinese J-20 and the U.S. F-35.

But India wants stealth fighters to counter the Chinese jets, and an equivalent number of F-35s would be far too expensive. The Indian air force also has a great deal of experience flying Russian-made planes. If New Delhi wants to compete with China, this means it can either buy huge numbers of less-advanced fighters or stick with the T-50.





Two F-22s during flight testing, the upper one being the first EMD F-22, Raptor 4001, October 14, 2003. Courtesy of U.S. Air Force

Even India’s generals think the T-50 is still too expensive and has too many shoddy parts. The plane’s “engine was unreliable, its radar inadequate, its stealth features badly engineered,” according to India’s_Business Standard_, which acquired notes from a 2013 meeting of Indian air force officers.

The newspaper didn’t elaborate, but the reference to stealth features could mean poorly constructed sections of the airframe. Russia has produced five T-50 prototypes, and slight differences in construction, such as mismatched angles on the fuselage, can expose its features to radar. The planes also have big, round engines, a no-no when it comes to staying stealthy.

But the T-50 is still a powerful, fast and long-range fighter, and the Kremlin wants to arm it with its modern, long-range Kh-58UShE radar-homing missiles. The U.S. F-22 and F-35 stealth fighters, and their missiles, are comparatively slower, and the missiles have shorter ranges.

Air Power Australia, an aviation think tank, described the T-50 as being able to potentially win a dogfight against America’s latest-generation fighters, such as the troubled F-35.

But even if this is true, Russia will only be able to build the T-50s in small numbers. Moscow wants 60 operational T-50s by 2020, which is optimistic. The first operational fighter was supposed to enter service last year. It didn’t happen. Now the date is 2016, at the earliest.

Sixty deadly stealth fighters might sound like a lot. But the U.S. plans to build 2,400 F-35s during the next two decades, and has already started delivering them. That’s on top of the U.S. Air Force’s 187 operational F-22s already in service.

Which means Russia’s most advanced planes will be heavily outnumbered.

Meanwhile, the rest of the Kremlin’s fleet will just keep getting older.


blogs.reuters.com/great-debate/2015/03/17/russias-air-corps-is-a-powerful-but-fading-force/


----------



## Agent_47

Must watch fellas 



IrbiS said:


> *( It's not full page just half discussing India. Address is given below ) *
> 
> *Russia’s air corps is a powerful but fading force*
> 
> Russia and India are co-developing a version for the Indian air force, so its generals have had an up-close look at the T-50. They don’t like what they see.
> 
> India sunk more than $5 billion into the initial design, which is to be compatible with Indian-made missiles and navigation systems. New Delhi wants to eventually buy 200 of the fighters, and has few other options. In the T-50′s class, the only competitors on the international market are the Chinese J-20 and the U.S. F-35.


India just spend $295 million for initial design, IAF intent to buy almost 140 FGFAs.



IrbiS said:


> Even India’s generals think the T-50 is still too expensive and has too many shoddy parts. The plane’s “engine was unreliable, its radar inadequate, its stealth features badly engineered,” according to India’s_Business Standard_, which acquired notes from a 2013 meeting of Indian air force officers.


Indian version of PAKFA will have more powerful Izdeliye 30 engine.That story was made up by some shabby journalists not generals.


----------



## migflug

The Indian Air Force plans to start mounting BrahMos cruise missiles on its aircraft in 2016, BrahMos Aerospace CEO Sudhir Mishra told RIA Novosti Wednesday.

The short-range supersonic missile was jointly developed by Russia and India and has been in use by the Indian Navy since 2005.

“The missile is scheduled to be adopted in 2016, ten more tests will be carried out by the end of the year,” Mishra said.

He added that the next test flight is due in May with the aircraft carrying the missile launcher. This will be followed by flights with the equipped missiles and, eventually, test firing them.

India is Russia’s biggest arms trade partner, with more than 70 percent of India’s military equipment coming from Russia or the former Soviet Union, according to Russia’s state arms exporter.

The two countries are taking part in the major Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA’15), currently underway in Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IrbiS

India's Astra BVRAAM test-fired off east coast.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578560861876330496

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*The Indian Air Force's (IAF's) Su-30MKI multirole fighter fleet is plagued by frequent "engine failure-in-air and engine-related problems" and poor operational serviceability, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar told parliament on 17 March.*

Five twin-engine Su-30MKIs have crashed since the platform began to enter service in 1997.

Parrikar said between January 2013 and December 2014 the IAF had recorded technical problems with 35 Saturn AL-31FP engines that power the licence-built Su-30MKIs. The problems were related to faulty bearings and low-pressure oil.

He said metal fatigue caused these bearings, which are incorporated to reduce friction between the fighter's moving parts, to chip or fragment and the resulting particles contaminated the oil flow.

Of 69 Su-30MKI engine failures investigated since 2012, the minister said "33 were due to finding [metal] chips in the oil, 11 due to vibration in the engine, and 8 because of low pressure of lubricating oil".

He did not provide any explanation for the remaining 17 engine-related problems, but Parrikar said that the engine's original equipment manufacturer (OEM) had "offered nine modifications or technological improvements in the production of new aero-engines and during overhaul of engines".

These included "better lubrication, better fitment of bearings, and better quality of oil".

All these measures, the minister stated, had been incorporated into 25 AL-31FP engines that Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) had since licence-built at its Koraput plant in eastern India.

As a result, engine maintenance and overhaul, which had been taking place after 500 flying hours, now took place after 900 hours.

The IAF operates 200 Su-30MKIs, but of these only 110 or 55% were operationally available due to poor serviceability, Parrikar said, adding that this would increase to 70% by the end of 2015.

Parrikar also said that efforts were afoot to secure the return of around 10 of 40 IAF Antonov An-32 military transporters that are stranded in Ukraine where they were undergoing an upgrade. Around 30 An-32s, which were upgraded to An-32RE levels in Ukraine under an INR19.67 billion (USD313.3 million) agreement inked in 2009, had returned home by 2014.

The upgrade, aimed at increasing the An-32's operational lifespan from 25 to 40 years, includes advanced avionics, cockpit layout modifications, noise and vibration reductions, and improving serviceability.

The IAF's Base Repair Depot at Kanpur in northern India has been similarly retrofitting a further 65 An-32s.

Meanwhile, Parrikar said that the long awaited decision on the IAF acquiring 126 Dassault Rafale fighters could not be "endless" and would be expedited.

He said that the Contract Negotiation Committee, which has been negotiating with Dassault over the purchase since January 2012, is expected to submit its report in March, following which a "final decision" will be taken on the deal.

Indian foreign secretary S Jaishankar is visiting Paris later this month to finalise details of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit in April. The Rafale deal is likely to feature prominently in talks with the French government.

IHS janes


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*FdeStV*‏@Marsattaqueblog
[PIC] The 2 first Indian upgraded Mirage 2000H (by Vincent Massé, at Bordeaux-France) cc @livefist #India #Dassault

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IrbiS

*Su-30MKI, modified by aviaraketu BrahMos-A, began flight tests*
The army and the military-industrial complex
March 19, 6:58 UTC + 3 
Works on modernization of the second aircraft continues, it will be ready this year
Langkawi / Malaysia / 19 March. / TASS /. In India, began flight tests of the first multi-purpose fighter Su-30MKI, modified the aircraft carrier aviation winged supersonic missile BrahMos-A.This was at the salon korr.TASS LIMA-2015 on Thursday the head of the Russian-Indian joint venture BrahMos Aerospace Sudhir Mishra.

"Flight testing of the first modified by a missile BrahMos-A Su-30MKI begun. The upgrading of the second aircraft continue and it will be ready this year," - said Mishra.

According to him, the second plane is needed as a backup to ensure the continuity of the flight test, which is scheduled for completion this year.






© Marina Lystseva / TASS
The first Su-30MKI, armed with a missile BrahMos, solemnly handed over to the Indian Air Force



The head of BrahMos Aerospace explained that samolet- carrier made several key changes, in particular by redistributing the load on the bearing elements of a fighter. At the same time a lot of aircraft variant BrahMos-A was decreased by half a ton, and length - about half a meter.

Flight tests, which include several stages, will evaluate the result of over two years of joint work of Indian and Russian experts. As a part of the Indian Air Force in the media missiles BrahMos-A at the production facilities will be modified HAL Corporation 42 fighter, not counting the first two experimental machines.

For the purchase of 200 missiles BrahMos-A Su-30MKI allocated $ 1.1 billion - the decision was approved by the cabinet committee on security in October 2012.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-March, 2015 18:13 IST 

*Student Interaction Drive by IAF – Guardians of the Sky-III *

A Student Interaction Drive commenced on 20 March 2015. The drive wasflagged off by Air Officer-in-Charge Personnel, Air Marshal S Neelakantan on 20 March 2015 at New Delhi. The drive is one amongst many activities undertaken by the Indian Air Force (IAF) to connect to the youth and create an awareness about induction into the IAF Officers cadre. It aims to motivate the youth to join the mission and be an elite part of the Indian Air Force family. While flagging off, Air Marshal Neelakantan said “ attracting the best talent for a premier force is one of the key challenges, as this ultimately shapes up our nation’s security capabilities”

Young Indian Air Force Officers in IAF rally, Gypsies along with support staff and vehicles were flagged off from New Delhi covering 13 cities including Delhi, Jaipur, Kota, Udaipur, Palanpur, Ahmedabad, Rajkot, Bhavnagar, Vadodara, Surat, Vapi, Mumbai and Pune. The drive would be Flagged-in in Pune on 22 April 2015. 

The interaction drive aims to target various educational institutes in these cities where a multi disciplinary group of IAF Officers would interact with students providing them with details of career opportunities in the IAF and address their queries. The IAF adventure team, also a part of the contingent will conduct Para-Sailing activities at the institute premises. Students will also get an opportunity to visit IAF bases at certain places. This will provide a great opportunity to the students to experience glimpses of IAF’s adventurous life and also get to know avenues available to them as IAF Officers. 


The Air Officer-in-Charge Personnel (AOP), Air Headquarters, Air Marshal S. Neelakantan flagging off the team involved in Student Interaction Drive to 13 Indian cities, conducted by the Indian Air Force, in New Delhi on March 20, 2015.




The Air Officer-in-Charge Personnel (AOP), Air Headquarters, Air Marshal S. Neelakantan with the team involved in the Student Interaction Drive during flag off ceremony, conducted by the Indian Air Force, in New Delhi on March 20, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Ilyushin Il-112V with six tons load capacity will replace Antonov An-26




@sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579340142802018305

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Well Saurav has listed out Features above of Super Sukhoi-30MKI, We have nothing to add more .*






*Aeronautical engineers will be able to explain this concept better *






*This is very Interesting concept , IAF doesn’t operate long range Bombers but Concept looks very similar to B-2 Bomber dimensions 


Courtesy Saurav Chordia*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Amid stalled fighter projects, upgraded Mirage cheers IAF - The Times of India

The force will get its first two upgraded Mirage-2000 fighters with new avionics and weapons this week.

*The defence ministry says France will hand over the two "almost new" Mirage fighters to the project management teams of IAF and Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) on March 25. "Our teams are in Istres to take the delivery. The next two jets will be upgraded by HAL in India with French assistance," said an official.*

The remaining 47 Mirages, which were first inducted by India in the mid-1980s, will then be progressively souped up by HAL with technology transfer from France under the overall Rs 17,547 crore programme finalized in 2011-2012.

"The upgraded Mirages have been stripped down and virtually re-built with state-of-the-art avionics, radars, mission computers, glass cockpits, helmet-mounted displays, electronic warfare suites and long-range missiles. IAF will be able to operate them for another 15-20 years," the official added.

India has gone in for a mix of upgrades and inductions like Sukhoi-30MKIs - IAF has till now inducted 200 of the 272 Russian fighters contracted for over $12 billion -- to maintain its operational readiness against China and Pakistan.

But it continues to take a big hit with the delay in new fighter projects, even as the obsolete MiG fleets are being progressively retired. As reported earlier by TOI, both the $20 billion MMRCA (medium multi-role combat aircraft) project for 126 French Rafale fighters and the $25 billion one for 127 Russian FGFA (fifth-generation fighter aircraft) are still nowhere near being clinched.






"The indigenous Tejas light combat aircraft project is also running years behind schedule. Numbers do eventually matter. IAF should ideally have 44 fighter squadrons, instead of the 34 it is currently has," said an officer.

The Mirage upgrade project, under which India has inked two separate contracts, itself has faced flak for being so expensive. The first upgrade programme was finalized at Rs 10,947 crore with French companies Dassault Aviation (aircraft manufacturer) and Thales (weapons systems integrator) in July 2011.

The second Rs 6,600 crore contract for 490 advanced fire-and-forget MICA (interception and aerial combat missiles) systems to arm the Mirages was finalized with French armament major MBDA in early-2012.

In effect, each upgraded Mirage will cost Rs 345 crore. This when the last batch of Mirages bought by India in 2000 cost Rs 133 crore apiece. Moreover, it will take HAL almost a decade to upgrade all the fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Rare photo of the Westland Wapiti biplane flying over Delhi in the 1930s for what became the Indian Air Force. *
*



*


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> Ilyushin Il-112V with six tons load capacity will replace Antonov An-26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @sancho



Yes, to cover the same logistical roles below the MTA, just as our Avro replacement would do, below the MTA.

Russia is planing with:

IL 476
AN70
MTA
IL112

We should plan in a similar way with:

C17
A400 / C2
MTA / C130J
C295

Afaik the IL112 was not allowed to participate in the Avro replacement, since it's not developed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

sancho said:


> Yes, to cover the same logistical roles below the MTA, just as our Avro replacement would do, below the MTA.
> 
> Russia is planing with:
> 
> IL 476
> AN70
> MTA
> IL112
> 
> We should plan in a similar way with:
> 
> C17
> A400 / C2
> MTA / C130J
> C295
> 
> Afaik the IL112 was not allowed to participate in the Avro replacement, since it's not developed yet.


Russia is out from AN70.They seems desperate to kick start MTA 
An-70 aircraft is latest casualty of Russia-Ukraine fallout | Russia Beyond The Headlines
How is AN70 compared to A400 ?



> The European Union had previously tried to create a similar aircraft in the shape of the A-400M, but this was not successful and the European aircraft turned out to be worse in terms of its flight performance characteristics than the An-70.
> 
> This aircraft is able to operate from short (600-800 m) unmade runways and has a range of 7,000-8,000 km. With a 3-ton cargo, the An-70’s range is 3,000 km.


Can confirm these statements ?


----------



## migflug

Vijainder K Thakur







The Indian Air Force (IAF) spends the most money from among the three services to procure weapon systems from abroad, prompting the media and analysts to fault the service for not being supportive of DRDO and HAL's efforts to indigenously develop military aircraft and missiles.

The new government is determined to significantly reduce the value of military hardware orders placed on foreign vendors. According to the Indian government, during the period 2011-12 to 2013-14, the expenditure on Capital acquisition in respect of orders placed on Indian vendors and foreign vendors was 53.9% and 46.1% respectively.

Raksha Mantri (RM) Manohar Parrikar in a MoD special feature released to commemorate the Republic Day says, "Achieving self-reliance and reducing dependence on foreign countries in defence is a necessity today rather than a choice, both for strategic and economic reasons."

That is as clear an articulation of government policy as you can ever get from a politician!

*Is the IAF Enfeebling the Nation with its Foreign Exchange Extravagance?*
The IAF spends substantially more foreign exchange (FE) for importing weapons than the Indian Navy (IN) or the Indian Army (IA). Over the past three financial years, the IAF has placed orders worth Rs 55406.60 crore on foreign vendors, the IN has placed orders worth Rs 25454.85 crore, and the IA, worth Rs 2998.74 crore.

One good reason why the IAF spends more FE is because its capital acquisition spending is more than the IN's or the IA's. Long term average capital spending of the IAF roughly equals that of the IN and IA combined!

The IAF's operational capability is more heavily dependent on the number and quality of its capital assets - aircraft, radars, missiles, and electronics - than is the case with the IN and the IA. Because IAF spends more on capital acquisitions, it spends proportionately more FE. In plain speak, the Air Marshals aren't any more enamored with foreign weapons than the Admirals and Generals! That point having been made, as the biggest FE spender, the IAF needs to lead the way in reducing dependence on foreign weapon systems. But that is easier said than done!

*Can the IAF Reduce its Dependence on Foreign Weapons?*
The short and truthful, but politically unpalatable, answer is - No! If the IAF could reduce its dependence on foreign weapons, it would do so without anyone's bidding, simply to get more mileage from its budget.

The IAF doesn't _want _foreign weapons, it _needs_them. For example, it needs the Rafael’s qualitative edge to address the threat posed by the growing number of PLAAF J-11B (Su-27 rip-off) and its J-15 (Su-30 rip-off) fighters.

If the IAF could get the Rafale from HAL, with support levels matching those of Dassault, it would gleefully place orders on HAL.

War fighters like to be armed with lethal, preferably most lethal, weapons; because they want to survive! They want to live long, like you and I, have and raise children, nurture the children to adulthood, grow in their own careers; and during their sunset years retire to their villages and hometowns and admire mango blossoms. Can you grudge them that desire?

As long as his weapon is lethal, a soldier doesn't care where it comes from - Israel or Ishapore!

IAF warfighters have a job to do, a job assigned to them by the nation through an act of Parliament. Roughly the job is to safeguard the territorial integrity of the nation and help the IN and the IA do the same.

Any task assignment must be packaged with the means to effectively perform the task. The means would change over time in synch with technical advances and changes in the scope of the task.

The IAF needs aircraft, missiles and radars to perform its task. What types and quantity - is decided by the MoD.

The IAF's weapon procurement works roughly as follows:

With time, the usefulness of an existing weapon system starts to erode, usually due to technical obsolescence, prompting the IAF to look for replacement or upgrade, keeping in mind current and future technological trends and threat perceptions

The IAF then proposes replacement / upgrade in consonance with the current 15-year Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan (LTIPP), the current 5-year Services Capital Acquisition Plan (SCAP) and the current Annual Acquisition Plan (AAP).

MoD reviews an IAF proposal taking inputs from DRDO on technology trends and indigenous capability. MoD then either rejects the IAF proposal or accords it Acceptance of Necessity (AoN) clearing the way for procurement.

According AoN is a process that is part objective and part subjective. There are always alternatives. To use a new buzz phrase, you could say AoN is accorded after AoA - Analysis of Alternatives!

An important point needs to made here - In order to ensure that defense preparedness is not compromised, AoA must not be influenced by sourcing. IAF's alternatives must be assessed in terms of current and future threats.

The helplessness of the IAF at the start of the Kargil war can largely be attributed to the IAF being ill equipped to address the threat. Scrounging on weapon acquisitions can cost dearly during war. Our AFs must be equipped to deter aggression, not fight it!

To reiterate - the IAF cannot reduce its dependence on foreign weapon systems. Not by itself. The effort to reduce the IAF's dependence in import must come largely from the Indian industry - - public and private sector. The industry must be able to offer the IAF most of what it _needs _to address the perceived threat.

*Limitations of Democracy, Voluntary Enrollment, and Weaker Economy*
It is sometimes postulated that the IAF could blunt the quantitative edge of the PLAAF by inducting large number of indigenous aircraft, giving Indian industry the order quantities required to step up investments in defense R&D.

There are two reasons why this would not work.

*Firstly,* military enrollment in India is voluntary, and the raucous nature of Indian democracy makes conscription unthinkable. Matching the PLAAF quantitatively would be impossible for want of sufficient capable volunteers.

*Secondly,* there needs to be at least one success story that prompts the IAF to consider quantitative matching. At least one indigenous fighter that can take on the PLAAF J-11s. Tejas LCA is too limited in range and weapon load, not to mention maneuverability, to be an effective counter.

China is years ahead of India in aviation technology. It is also a much larger economy. The IAF's only hope for blunting the PLAAF edge lies in procuring game changing weapons that the PLAAF cannot procure for geopolitical reasons. Such weapons will not be domestically available for many decades. That is a truth we must reconcile to. India is fortunate that it has good ties with the west as well as Russia. Voluntarily ceding the advantage of these would be perilous.

*IAF and HAL*
Going by the size of the Indian economy and the market that it represents, India should have a thriving military and civil aviation industry. Some would suggest that we do have a thriving aviation industry in HAL, which for the civil sector manufactures Dornier Do-228 and overhauls Dornier and Avro-748. For the military sector, HAL integrates Su-30MKI, Hawk AJT and Tejas LCA; and overhauls Su-30MKI, MiG-21 variants, MiG-29, MiG-27, Jaguars, Hawk AJT and Mirage 2000.

HAL has been in the military aviation space since the 1950s. It has license manufactured many fighter aircraft of Russian and western origin, imbibed a lot of technology, and ceremonially handed out many dividend cheques to the RM of the day. What it has never done well, however, is design and develop aircraft to meet the IAF's requirements. It designed and developed the Marut for the IAF in the late fifties - early sixties but the project got derailed for want of a suitable power plant. Following the winding down of the Marut project, HAL lost its design expertise completely and is now struggling to develop an aircraft as basic as a jet trainer.

In the case of the Marut, the IAF was also dissatisfied with HAL's workmanship and support for the aircraft, which had a high accident rate despite being twin engined.

Indeed, dissatisfaction with HAL's production standards, support, and work culture runs rampant in the IAF at all levels. It's not something that is confined to senior IAF leadership.

Military aviation is unforgiving and technical failures often lead to fatalities. With a ship or tank, a peacetime material failure usually doesn't go beyond causing inconvenience and embarrassment, but failure on a fighter jet can cause bad things to happen. Each accident is talked about across all units in the IAF. While human error is something that aviators learn to live with, accidents attributed to material failures are more difficult to forgive.

The IAF's lack of enthusiasm for Tejas LCA, an aircraft that lacks punch and range, is further aggravated by the IAF's distrust of HAL manufacturing and delivery promises. The IAF’s reservations are completely justified. For example, HAL's projected production timelines for the initial lot Tejas LCAs made to IOC standards have slipped dramatically and inexplicably.

The IAF is convinced, and with good reason, that a public sector undertaking like HAL cannot meet its aircraft requirements - present or future. In its view, the remedy lies in nursing the private sector to an extent where it can compete with HAL. But IAF's attempt to bring in the private sector with the Avro replacement project has so far been frustrated by HAL and MoD bureaucrats.

HAL's total domination of the domestic aviation industry with MoD connivance is not good for the country. HAL has failed to offer the IAF viable domestic alternatives for over 50 years. If the government is serious about the IAF procuring its aircraft from within India it has to level the playing field for the private sector by trusting it and treating it on par with HAL and ADA.

*IAF's Lack of Involvement in its HAL Projects*
There has been some criticism of the IAF over its failure to get the most out of HAL and DRDO, both its sister organizations under MoD. The IN's full satisfaction with warships made by public sector dockyards and DRDO weapon systems fitted on these ships is cited as an example of what can be achieved through close cooperation between government agencies.

The criticism is largely true. In the past, IAF' leadership failed to take ownership of its projects with HAL and DRDO. To begin with, the IAF did involve itself with both the organizations, deputing senior officers to lead projects and participate in management. Four IAF Chiefs - Aspy Merwan Engineer (1960-1964), Pratap Chandra Lal (1969-1973), Om Prakash Mehra (1973-1976) and Lakshman Mohan Katre (1984-1985) - were deputed to HAL management on their way to the top. Many senior IAF officers served with these organization post retirement.

However, IAF participation in HAL management was frustrated by the prevalent work culture in the organization. Attempts to push Air Force projects failed, and the proclivity of HAL to inflate claims and fudge figures dismayed the IAF.

The IAF's involvement steadily waned and the MoD's apathy allowed an estrangement to creep in, which has now grown to an extent where the IAF leadership looks upon HAL as an evil that it has to live with! The estrangement has hurt the IAF more than HAL and it would be in IAF's interest to get involved again.

The IN's aggressive steering of the LCA Navy project is a case in point. The Navy is more upbeat about the LCA than the Air Force because the IN is exercising full control over its project. This is evident from the IN's decision to ask ADA to substantially redesign LCA Navy Mk-2, and develop it independently of the IAF's Tejas LCA Mk-2.

The Navy redesign involves midsection broadening of the fuselage with wing roots moving outwards; the landing gear has also been shifted outwards simplifying its engineering and considerably reducing its weight.

Broadening of the fuselage also adds to internal fuel capacity and reduces supersonic drag through better area ruling.

The extent of the IN's involvement in LCA Navy Mk-2 project will ensure the success of the project - *NO doubt about it!*

*IAF's Proclivity to Ask for the Moon*
Talking on the sidelines of India today conclave 2015, RM Manohar Parrikar expressed his dismay over last minute changes in AFs SQRs (Staff Qualitative Requirements), resulting in indigenous weapon systems development delays.

Parrikar also said sometimes AFs' weapon system SQRs seems right out of ” Marvel comic Movies."

A lot of last minute changes in SQRs can be attributed to changes in threat perception as a result of inordinate delay in project fruition. For example, the technology for jamming IR seekers has advanced to an extent where an ATGM fitted with a conical seeker has no chance of hitting its target tank. The ATGM would need an Imaging Infrared (IIR) seeker to discriminate between defensive flares fired to confuse the missile and the target tank. So, a last minute request for an IIR seeker on the Nag ATGM, which has been under development since the early 90s, isn't bizarre.

However, the RM's remarks on "Marvel comic movies" like SQRs has a ring of truth in the case of the IAF. For example, atleast some of the responsibility for delay in the PMF/FGFA project must rest with the service.

*IAF and Perspective Multi-role Fighter (PMF)*
The IAF wanted the PMF, which is based on the single seat Russian T-50 stealth fighter currently under development, to be a twin seat aircraft. However, countries that have built stealth fighters - US, Russia or China - have all opted for a single seat configuration, for the simple reason that the RCS of a twin seater would necessarily be greater than that of a single seater. The IAF pushed long and hard for a twinseater, citing pilot workload. The fact is - sensor fusion, a defining feature of fifth generation fighters, is the way around excessive pilot workload, not a second seat!

Ironically, one of the arguments advanced in pushing for the Rafale, despite French intransigence on price and warranty, is that the Rafale features sensor fusion which facilitates single pilot operation, while the Su-30MKI's lack of sensor fusion mandates a WSO (Weapon System Operator), pushing up aircrew training costs!

If sensor fusion obviates the need for a WSO in the Rafale, why not in the PMF?

The IAF reportedly also has reservations about the PMF's AL-41F1 engines, AESA radar, Low Observability (LO), weapons carriage system and maintainability! The reservations are surprising because IAF pilots have not yet evaluated the T-50, which is still under development and won't be inducted into the Russian air force till 2016! Somewhat akin to a judge announcing a verdict well before closing arguments!

*IAF and Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA)*
The AMCA project similarly appears stalled faced with the IAF's quest for the state-of-the-art.

ADA is all set to roll with the AMCA project, but the IAF isn't impressed with the aircraft's current feature set. The service has drawn up very detailed and ambitious PQSRs which include all aspect stealth, super-maneuverability through thrust vectoring, and twin seat variant.

ADA has designed the AMCA for frontal stealth only, lacking technology for shaped nozzles. The IAF's desire for all aspect stealth is bonafide in view of Chinese investments in counter stealth technology. However, except for the F-22 Raptor, no other stealth fighter features all aspect stealth.

The IAF's requirement for super-maneuverability through thrust vectoring is also difficult to understand. (Super maneuverability can come from high power/weight ratio, thrust vectoring, or a combination of the two.) One reason why the IAF chose the Rafale over other MMRCA competitors is because the French fighter, which has no thrust vectoring, is even more maneuverable than the Su-30MKI at high speeds. Typically, the outcome of an air-to-air engagement is determined within 40-sec of its start when the aircraft are still at high speed. Why then is the IAF not satisfied with high power to weight ratio based super maneuverability in the AMCA?

ADA is confident that it can redesign the AMCA for all aspect stealth, twin-seats and thrust vectoring, but points out that these capabilities would push up costs and stretch timelines. (Thrust vectoring would be conditional to Russian willingness to transfer the technology.)

In view of the differences between ADA and the IAF, it may be a while before AMCA staff requirements are finalized.

ADA is in the process of responding to the IAF PSQRs with feature wise cost and time implications. In the meantime, the clock is ticking. The AMCA has remained a concept since a scale model of the aircraft was first displayed during Aero India 2009!

Hopefully, the IAF will challenge ADA with realistic performance and timeline requirements, not doom the project by asking for the moon as it sometimes tends to do.

*Make Haste - Slowly!*
The current government has unambiguously articulated the need to reduce dependence on foreign weapons to ensure the long term security of the nation. MoD, HAL, private sector defense firms, and the IAF have to work in cohesion to meet the nation's aspiration, without compromising defense preparedness.

MoD needs to facilitate greater private sector involvement in military aviation. In the interim, the IAF needs to emulate the IN and take forceful ownership of its projects with HAL and DRDO.

Fighter aircraft design and development expertise acquired by ADA and other DRDO labs needs to be nurtured and leveraged through projects such as the LCA Navy Mk-2 redesign; and challenged through projects such as the AMCA.

AMCA needs to be accorded top priority, but the IAF needs to keep its SQRs modest, just as the Russians have done with the T-50, and the Chinese with the J-20 and J-31.

HAL needs to independently enhance its military aircraft design and development capability, for competition and synergy with ADA. To nudge HAL to focus on in-house development, MoD needs to put a stop to future license production. If the IAF needs foreign aircraft, it should buy them with a logistics package as is the case with the C-17 and C-130J. License production for over 50 years has not helped HAL develop independent design and development capability. It has kept HAL a generation behind current technology, by forcing it to focus on replicating old technology.

Despite the above listed efforts, it may take another 10 to 15 years for the military aviation industrial base in India to rise to levels where the IAF is not forced to look elsewhere for its fighters and missiles. Till then, the IAF must continue to procure its aircraft and weapons from the best sources available, even if that means continued dependence on imports. If measures to reduce reliance on imported arms are in place and kicking, our dependence on imports will eventually reduce.

*By V.K.Thakur* *(Ex-IAF)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*First flight of HF-24 Marut aircraft on 27 June 1961*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Agent_47

Hercules C130J plane of the #indianairforce landing at Juhu Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Agent_47 said:


> Hercules C130J plane of the #indianairforce landing at Juhu Airport.




LOLLL, now that is really a STOL performance. Juhu Airfield was home to the Bombay flying club and only handled single-engine Cessnas and Pushpaks after Gipsy Moths and Piper Cubs. After lenghthning it could handle twin engined Beechcraft King Airs. Later it was handed over to Pawan Hans for Chopper Ops for the ONGC.

But way back in the 60s; the Crew of a JAL DC-8 four engine jet mistook it for Santa Cruz, landed .... overshot the runway end (naturally) passed through the perimeter fence crossed Linking Road and stopped short of the houses on the other side of the road. The people in the plane survived, but the aircraft had to be chopped up and turned into pressure cookers! That was the last landing of any 4 engined aircraft there, probably the first one too!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

Mikoyan LMFS fighter concept with *BrahMos* cruise missile.Official image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> Russia is out from AN70.They seems desperate to kick start MTA
> An-70 aircraft is latest casualty of Russia-Ukraine fallout | Russia Beyond The Headlines
> How is AN70 compared to A400 ?
> 
> 
> Can confirm these statements ?



The development is in threat now, but my point was to show the importance of having different classes of aircrafts for different needs. The Russians are as usual on a good way with their developments, it's only our part that is in difficulties mainly on contractual matters. Be it Pak Fa / FGFA or IL214 / MTA. The Russians are going on already and since the aircraft will have commonality to the IL 476, they can simply things a lot, which is why I don't expect them to have much trouble to develop the aircraft. It's more the slow Indian time for finalising requirements and contracts that hurts the projects.
The A400 is more aimed to be a more capable tactical aircraft to replace C130/C160 class aircrafts in their roles. I don't see the A70 to be developed to such an extend, even if the development goes on.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force's Hercules C-130J, prepares to land at the Juhu strip on the Arabian Sea coast as part of a terror preparedness exercise in Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Agent_47

Acceptance ceremony today of the first 2 Indian Mirage 2000 I/TI at Dassault's Flight test center with @*thalesgroup*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

*Puneet Kaura of Samtel Display Systems*


----------



## Screambowl

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 13-March, 2015 13:32 IST
> 
> *Anti-Collision Technology in Aircraft
> *
> BBJ and Embraer aircraft of Indian Air Force are used for airlift of VVIPs. Both aircraft are fitted with TCAS-II anti-collision systems.
> 
> The aircraft are supplied with these systems installed as a standard fit. Hence, no separate funds are allocated towards fitment of anti-collision systems.
> 
> The anti-collision technology is fitted based upon the assessed requirement. All the modern transport aircraft of IAF viz C-17, C-130, BBJ, Embraer, IL-76, IL-78 and AWACS fleet have anti-collision system onboard.
> 
> This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Dr. Ratna De (Nag) in Lok Sabha today.



what is the difference between anti-collision technology in civil aircrafts and these? Most of them have it already.


----------



## K M Cariappa

Abingdonboy said:


>


Is this plane used by IAF for SIGNIT ops or is it one of the VVIP ferrying machine....??


----------



## Víðarr

K M Cariappa said:


> Is this plane used by IAF for SIGNIT ops or is it one of the VVIP ferrying machine....??



ELINT/SIGINT






Indian Special Mission System Operational ~ Indian Defence News


----------



## K M Cariappa

Víðarr said:


> ELINT/SIGINT
> 
> 
> Thanxxx...
> And can you tell me whats the diff b/w a SIGNIT configured plane and an AWACS/AEW&C....


----------



## Abingdonboy

K M Cariappa said:


> Is this plane used by IAF for SIGNIT ops or is it one of the VVIP ferrying machine....??


ELINT/SIGNIT for the R&AW's ARC not IAF.






Special Mission Aircraft - Global 5000 - IAI Elta - Bombardier Bizjet - CASR Aerospace - Canadian American Strategic Review - Global Express - Maritime Patrol - Global MPA - Bombardier Aircraft - Canadian Aerospace - Bombardier Aerospace - Aerospace Industry - Search Radar - IAI MPA - SIGINT - IAI AISIS - R&AW ARC - Sentinel R1 - Raytheon ASTOR - E-11A BACN - USAF JSTARS - Q400 MPA - CP-140M Aurora - AIMP ASLEP - Canadian Multi-mission Aircraft - Defence Procurement - Department of National Defence








K M Cariappa said:


> And can you tell me whats the diff b/w a SIGNIT configured plane and an AWACS/AEW&C



AWACS/AEW&C are airborne radars meant to detect threats as well as controlling your own aerial assets and directing them onto the enemy. Basically they are the eyes of the airforce (and to an extent brain) and the ELINT/SIGNIT are the "ears" who intercept enemy signals and build up a picture of the enemy's forces.


----------



## jarves

Page no. 202.


----------



## K M Cariappa

Abingdonboy said:


> ​AWACS/AEW&C are airborne radars meant to detect threats as well as controlling your own aerial assets and directing them onto the enemy. Basically they are the eyes of the airforce (and to an extent brain) and the ELINT/SIGNIT are the "ears" who intercept enemy signals and build up a picture of the enemy's forces.


So any other plane that India has for SIGNIT ops.....???


----------



## Abingdonboy

K M Cariappa said:


> So any other plane that India has for SIGNIT ops.....???


The ARC operate a number of such planes of different types for this role.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


>




Abing, that clip is good, but damn that music doesnt go well with it.


----------



## babbar

Abingdonboy said:


> ELINT/SIGNIT for the R&AW's ARC not IAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Mission Aircraft - Global 5000 - IAI Elta - Bombardier Bizjet - CASR Aerospace - Canadian American Strategic Review - Global Express - Maritime Patrol - Global MPA - Bombardier Aircraft - Canadian Aerospace - Bombardier Aerospace - Aerospace Industry - Search Radar - IAI MPA - SIGINT - IAI AISIS - R&AW ARC - Sentinel R1 - Raytheon ASTOR - E-11A BACN - USAF JSTARS - Q400 MPA - CP-140M Aurora - AIMP ASLEP - Canadian Multi-mission Aircraft - Defence Procurement - Department of National Defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWACS/AEW&C are airborne radars meant to detect threats as well as controlling your own aerial assets and directing them onto the enemy. Basically they are the eyes of the airforce (and to an extent brain) and the ELINT/SIGNIT are the "ears" who intercept enemy signals and build up a picture of the enemy's forces.



I heard we have ordered only two of these. I remember the requirement was for 6?

Any idea?


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Capt.Popeye

K M Cariappa said:


> So any other plane that India has for SIGNIT ops.....???



ARC's fleet for SIGINT is separate, while IAF has its own SIGINT/COMINT platforms. Just a while ago IAF had floated a tender for 9 new ones, IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Hercules C130J lands on tiny runway*
26 Mar, 2015
*Text: PTI*

A Hercules C130J, one of India's biggest defence cargo plane recently landed on the tiny runway at the Juhu airport as part of a military exercise, the first fixed-wing aircraft to land on the airstrip in over four decades.

_In pic: An IAF C-130J aircraft lands on a short runway at the Juhu aerodrome in Mumbai._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## K M Cariappa



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Agent_47

Must watch 
how to identify b/w SM and MKI ? @Abingdonboy @sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## migflug




----------



## uparyupari

migflug said:


> View attachment 208434



AWAC is Make in India, Tanker is NOT.


----------



## Abingdonboy

uparyupari said:


> AWAC is Make in India, Tanker is NOT.


Utterly irrelevant.


----------



## sathya

AWACS is the urgent requirement of necessity , tankers are not.
Drdo needs it for development with long gestation period so it cannot be delayed too


----------



## Abingdonboy

sathya said:


> AWACS is the urgent requirement of necessity , tankers are not.
> Drdo needs it for development with long gestation period so it cannot be delayed too


Both are needed asap and in large numbers 6 AARs for 400+ IFR-capable fighters, soon to be 650+, more if you count 12 IFR-capable transports (C-130J-30s), 5-8 IFR-capable AWACS (Phalcons and EMB-145s) and 2+ Sqn worth of IFR-capable naval fighters is clearly in no way sufficient and the demand on such assets is growing year on year. The IAF needs a fleet of at least 30-40 AARs by the end of the next decade.


----------



## Kamil_baku

Hi guys, i have questions,
Is Indian officials are satisfied with Su-30 jets? what are pros and cons. going for Rafale, means India face some difficulties? adding previous accidents into consideration too. 
sorry for many questions, but i just wanted to compare it. from the mouth of real users..


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kamil_baku said:


> Hi guys, i have questions,
> Is Indian officials are satisfied with Su-30 jets? what are pros and cons. going for Rafale, means India face some difficulties? adding previous accidents into consideration too.
> sorry for many questions, but i just wanted to compare it. from the mouth of real users..


The Su-30s are the mainstay of the IAF and are their top of the line "Air Dominance" fighter however they are very costly to operate.

The Rafales offer higher availability, cutting edge tech (AESA, SPECTRA etc) plus the Rafale deal is coming with a vast amount of technology transfer as part of the MMRCA procurement.

As for accidents, they are ineligible considering the size of the MKI fleet in the IAF and how long they have been operated by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

Abingdonboy said:


> The Su-30s are the mainstay of the IAF and are their top of the line "Air Dominance" fighter however they are very costly to operate.
> 
> The Rafales offer higher availability, cutting edge tech (AESA, SPECTRA etc) plus the Rafale deal is coming with a vast amount of technology transfer as part of the MMRCA procurement.
> 
> As for accidents, they are ineligible considering the size of the MKI fleet in the IAF and how long they have been operated by them.




Su-30 is not that much costly if you compare with Western aircrafts and their life cycle costs.


----------



## sathya

Abingdonboy said:


> The Su-30s are the mainstay of the IAF and are their top of the line "Air Dominance" fighter however they are very costly to operate.
> 
> The Rafales offer higher availability, cutting edge tech (AESA, SPECTRA etc) plus the Rafale deal is coming with a vast amount of technology transfer as part of the MMRCA procurement.
> 
> As for accidents, they are ineligible considering the size of the MKI fleet in the IAF and how long they have been operated by them.




operating costs & availability rate are significantly different ?
rafale better than su 30 *significantly*?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kinetic said:


> Su-30 is not that much costly if you compare with Western aircrafts and their life cycle costs.


Based on what mate? From all I know the Su-30's life cycle costs (like with all Russian equipment) is still at least significantly more than any comparable Western fighter. Whilst owning Rafale would incur a LCC around 3 times the upfront cost, the Su-30's LCC would be 4-5 times the upfront cost.



sathya said:


> operating costs & availability rate are significantly different ?


Massively so.



sathya said:


> rafale better than su 30 *significantly*?



In terms of costs of ownership, ease to maintain and availability the Rafale is in another league, Russian products have always had this flaw and they have still not managed to fix it. Look at recent competitions for the Indian mil where Russian products have gone up against Western products- Tankers, Attack helos, Heavy lift helos, MMRCA etc the Russian products have lost every one thanks to a failure to meet the technical specifications and or their higher LCCs as compared to Western counterparts.


----------



## Kinetic

Abingdonboy said:


> Based on what mate? From all I know the Su-30's life cycle costs (like with all Russian equipment) is still at least significantly more than any comparable Western fighter. Whilst owning Rafale would incur a LCC around 3 times the upfront cost, the Su-30's LCC would be 4-5 times the upfront cost.
> 
> 
> Massively so.
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of costs of ownership, ease to maintain and availability the Rafale is in another league, Russian products have always had this flaw and they have still not managed to fix it. Look at recent competitions for the Indian mil where Russian products have gone up against Western products- Tankers, Attack helos, Heavy lift helos, MMRCA etc the Russian products have lost every one thanks to a failure to meet the technical specifications and or their higher LCCs as compared to Western counterparts.




Bro if you look at the costs of US weapons, they include life cycle costs which is very high. Now Russians initially think they can offer something much cheaper but they can not, the price-tags go higher year after year, still, yes, still they costs less than Western weapons.


----------



## Bang Galore

Abingdonboy said:


> Whilst owning Rafale would incur a LCC around 3 times the upfront cost, the Su-30's LCC would be 4-5 times the upfront cost..



Doesn't prove much with those figures _(just going with what you have said)_. Not until we know what the upfront cost of each is. The upfront cost still remains a problem, life cycle costs are more spread out over a very long period.


----------



## Nine Inch Nails

Kamil_baku said:


> Hi guys, i have questions,
> Is Indian officials are satisfied with Su-30 jets? what are pros and cons. going for Rafale, means India face some difficulties? adding previous accidents into consideration too.
> sorry for many questions, but i just wanted to compare it. from the mouth of real users..




Su30mki is a monster. It's more fuel consuming, more maintenance prone compared to a lot of single engined or twin engined fighters. It's heavy, has a big image in the enemy's radar and can act as a awac in air.

Russian engines are cheaper and not so reliable compared to the US engines and have lower life.

IAF is happy with the version of su30 it has bought. It has Indian French and Israeli avionics and pods.

It is making do.

Why IAF is going for rafale ?

Cause su30 and rafale have two different roles to perform within IAF. What the rafale can do, the su30 can't. In some cases, what the su30 can do, the rafale cannot. They maybe very less though. Rafale is a new modern jet while su30 is a newer generation su27.

Hope that helps. Cheers !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamil_baku

Nine Inch Nails said:


> Su30mki is a monster. It's more fuel consuming, more maintenance prone compared to a lot of single engined or twin engined fighters. It's heavy, has a big image in the enemy's radar and can act as a awac in air.
> 
> Russian engines are cheaper and not so reliable compared to the US engines and have lower life.
> 
> IAF is happy with the version of su30 it has bought. It has Indian French and Israeli avionics and pods.
> 
> It is making do.
> 
> Why IAF is going for rafale ?
> 
> Cause su30 and rafale have two different roles to perform within IAF. What the rafale can do, the su30 can't. In some cases, what the su30 can do, the rafale cannot. They maybe very less though. Rafale is a new modern jet while su30 is a newer generation su27.
> 
> Hope that helps. Cheers !


thank you! appreciate


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Advanced airfield may not be feasible in Tawang - The Hindu
Updated: March 30, 2015 03:49 IST

An advanced airfield for military and commercial use in strategically important Tawang in Arunachal Pradesh may not be feasible because of topographic constraints and weather, a preliminary evaluation shows.

The government had identified a place called Sogyatse in Tawang district to develop an advanced landing ground (ALG). The preliminary analysis, however, shows that the area may not be conducive, official sources said.

“...I am yet to get a complete technical report on the project. However, other than Tawang, work on other landing grounds at Mechuka, Ziro Passighat, Tuting, Vijaynagar, Walong and Aalo is in full swing. I think the highest number of advanced landing grounds in the country is being built in Arunachal,” Union Minister of State for Home Kiren Rijiju said.

Tawang, which borders Tibet, is strategically important for India as China’s People’s Liberation Army had reached Tezpur during the 1962 war through this route.

Poor connectivity is a major problem as it takes nearly 16 hours to reach Guwahati, a distance of 600 kilometres, through treacherous roads.

“If an ALG in Tawang could materialise for military and civil purposes, we can give a boost to the economy here by promoting tourism. This area has immense potential in tourism but people don’t come here because of the long and tiring journey,” Arunachal Pradesh Tourism Minister Pema Khandu said.

Considering the strategic importance of Arunachal Pradesh, the Centre has sanctioned a Rs. 720-crore package to develop the ALGs.

NIA officials arrive in Burdwan to inspect the blast site.


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582535695689875456


----------



## K M Cariappa

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582535695689875456


If it was not for the evacuation, people really would have wondered whether India also wanted to be part of the Middle eastern tango. 
2 C 17 Globamaster, INS Sumitra, INS Mumbai, INS Tarkash , 2 passenger liners (capacity= 1100)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K M Cariappa

Capt.Popeye said:


> ARC's fleet for SIGINT is separate, while IAF has its own SIGINT/COMINT platforms. Just a while ago IAF had floated a tender for 9 new ones, IIRC.


*New 'Special Mission' aircraft for the Indian Air force*

In recent years the Indian Air force (IAF) as part of its 'transformation' has been progressively augmenting its fleet of special mission aircraft beyond the usual fighter and transport squadrons. After having brought in refuellers and airborne early warning aircraft, the IAF is now quite keen to augment its electronic warfare (EW) capabilities with more specialised aircraft in such roles. In late April last year, the Defence Acquisition Council put its stamp of approval on the IAF's proposal to procure nine 'special mission' aircraft for 1100 crore rupees or more. The status of the request for proposal (RFP) that the IAF was supposed to issue subsequently is unclear. But it is still worthwhile to look at this program more closely.

The IAF's RFI for the nine aircraft issued way back in 2012 specifies that two of the nine aircraft should be certified to perform the signals intelligence (SIGINT) role, given that the mission package for SIGINT commonly requires permanent modifications to the airframe. The remaining seven aircraft according to the RFI are to be configured by the prime contractor for the multi-mission role, 'supporting aerial survey, target towing, communications jamming (COMJAM) and flaring'. The RFI further specified that these missions i.e. for the seven COMJAM aircraft will be flown in addition to their original passenger and cargo roles.
Now what the IAF is essentially looking for has emerged as a classic combination over the last two decades. The special mission aircraft sought by the IAF are essentially militarized business jets that give a very good mix of deployability and endurance. The RFI issued last year spells this out by explicitly wanting 'aircraft powered by twin turbofan engines with low noise and vibration levels, with hot-and-high capability in all roles, certified for deployments at air bases up to 3,300 meters (10,000 ft.) above mean sea level.' The certification according to the RFI must be done by the airframe supplier. Reportedly the IAF may be looking for a biz jet platform with a cruise speed of Mach 0.75-0.80 and a minimum range capability of 4500 kms.

*While all nine are to be based on a single platform the requirement for only two of them to be specialized for SIGINT probably follows from the fact that the IAF already operates two Learjet 29A and three Gulfstream III SRA platforms in that role for the Aviation Research Centre (ARC)*. The seven COMJAM units will therefore be filling the shoes of the IAF's retired Canberras and Avros.

The RFI however does suggest that the IAF wants the best that is out there when it says that '[sigint] system must be a futuristic, state-of-the-art system using cutting edge technologies, algorithms and software.' Furthermore the IAF wants that the set up should be up to the task of 'rapid system acquisitions and data processing with a high degree of automation', besides being 'capable of transmitting data to the ground through data links'. Interestingly the IAF also seems to be looking to move to systems that merge cyber and EW techniques. According to the RFI apart from the usual profiles, 'electronic countermeasure (ECM) systems on board the COMJAM specialized units need to be able to deceive adversaries by introducing false information into the enemy's communications' network and degrading enemy communications'. This kind of capability is akin to what the United States is looking for in its next generation jammer (NGJ) initiative wherein mutating algorithms are sought to be 'fired' through the aperture of enemy radar antennae to take over as 'system administrator' or at least 'infect' the enemy's network. Of course technologies of this kind are being developed by the US under the aegis of a program known as Senior Suter.
On the other hand the IAF wants the electronic support measures (ESM) used by the SIGINT aircraft to have the ability 'to intercept, identify, fingerprint and locate the source of electromagnetic emissions from radars, ECMs, Identification Friend or Foe/Successor interrogators ( 1030 mhz), transponders ( 1090 mhz), Tactical air navigation/Distance Measuring Equipment interrogators signals (1025-1150 mhz) and communication signals.'
Making these acquisitions a full blown intelligence surveillance reconnaissance (ISR) buy is the fact that seven of the aircraft for their 'aerial survey' role will have to be outfitted with 'microprocessor-based high-performance aerial survey camera systems with camera magazines, gyro-stabilized mounts, cockpit displays and automatic GPS-controlled photo flight systems. '



For COMJAM missions the IAF requires that the aircraft have enough space to accommodate up to five operator workstations and other related equipment with the overall ability to carry up to 10 passengers. This requirement to carry up to 10 passengers represents an enlargement of mission requirements compared to what was laid out in a previous RFP issued in 2009 for this same procurement category which had seen Embraer and Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) shortlisted with both vendors offering ELTA's EL/I-3001 Airborne Integrated Signal Intelligence System (AISIS) mission system. That time over the Ministry of Defence (MoD) cancelled the RFP since vendors escalated prices based on an apparent lack of clarity in India's offset policy at the time.
This time over both Embraer and IAI are likely to bid again offering ELTA's AISIS which clearly has found favour with the IAF once before. In the words of its manufacturer 'AISIS is an aircraft mounted suite designed to perform long-range, high-endurance missions thus providing tactical and strategic intelligence. The system comprises ELINT (Electronic Intelligence) and COMINT (Communications Intelligence) sensors to search, intercept, measure, locate, analyze, classify and monitor communication and radar transmissions. The Electronic Order of Battle (OEB) picture generated by the EL/I-3001 suite is transmitted in real-time to ground stations for its exploitation via secure line-of-sight data-links, satellite communications and/or HF/VHF/UHF radio sets.' Elta also claims that the system is 'optimized' to effectively deal with low probability of intercept transmission sources and is of course in use with the Israeli defence forces.

Now the last time over Embraer offered a derivative of the EMB-145 with the pull of commonality of platform between these proposed special mission aircraft and the DRDO developed AEW&C currently in the process of being inducted by the IAF. On the other hand IAI had chipped in with the Gulfstream G200 which it manufactures under license in Israel. This time over IAI may offer the new super mid-size it is building- the Gulfstream G280. Indeed G280 based EW platforms are being touted by IAI as an affordable way forward in procuring special mission aicraft.

Affordability will certainly be a key factor in determining success in this tender, given that it has already been shot down by the MoD once before on those grounds. More than the mission systems the basic cost of the airframe and integration both of which are to be done by the airframe provider are likely to carry the day. Thus vendors who have cobbled up such offerings before with decent maintenance support will have a good chance at winning this tender. Of course, given the requirement for a larger aircraft as compared to the previous tender and current prices it remains to be seen how much more than the ball park 1100 crores would the Indian government be willing to expend on this proposal. Naturally something like a Gulfstream G550 based offering is ruled out because that would inflate costs rather considerably. On the other hand G280 sized jets are likely to be in the sweet spot for this tender. Apart from Embraer and IAI, Saab too is likely to bid again even though it was not down-selected the last time over.
From the US, offerings are likely to be made by Hawker Beechcraft in partnership with Raytheon, L-3 communications, Lockheed Martin or Boeing who will provide the mission package. Hawker Beechcraft's Hawker 800 after all already serves in a similar role with the South Koreans with eight specially-equipped aircraft delivered back in 2000. Of course the mission systems providers could also team up with other super mid-size manufacturers such as Bombardier or Cessna. L-3 communications Mission Integration Division (MID) in Greenville, Texas has racked up successes in the special mission space in recent times by integrating ISR capabilities on to business aircraft and is executing a contract for the Saudis along with Hawker Beechcraft at the moment besides on going work with the US Air force on 'Project Liberty'. Incidentally ARC's first SIGINT platform, a Boeing 707 SIGINT, was originally modified for the role by then-US contractor E-Systems which has since then been subsumed by Raytheon.
But participation from US manufacturers, one suspects, may also depend on how much the Indians are willing to pay in the final analysis. For India, familiarity with a manufacturer and technology sharing are likely to be very important considerations for this tender. In that sense Embraer and IAI are probably ahead. In any case successfully completing this tender within a decent timeframe will certainly go a long way in dealing with the constant needling that India's neighbours are resorting to on both fronts.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Moonlighted Su-30MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Here's an exclusive grab of India's Prying Plane AEW&C now undergoing integration trials*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

HAL conducts successful first flight of Jaguar
DARIN-III upgraded strike aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


> HAL conducts successful first flight of Jaguar
> DARIN-III upgraded strike aircraft


The first DARIN III flew in 2012:






HAL's Jaguar Darin III Makes Maiden Flight


This must be the latest IAF Jag to be brought to DARIN III standard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

General VK Singh, on board IAF C-17 military aircraft, returning with 180 Indians from Yemen, who were stranded there due to violence and chaos.










Night shot of IAF's C-17 Globemaster-III at Kochi airport today early morning with Indians evacuated from Yemen. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583591708253786112


----------



## migflug

SOURCE: TNN






The Rs 9,000 crore project to acquire six Airbus-330 mid-air refuelling aircraft or tankers has received another jolt, with the almost finalized deal now being referred to the defence ministry’s vigilance department for clearance.

Sources say the procurement case has been “put on hold” till the vigilance wing vets the allegations raised about old pending CBI inquiries against European consortium Airbus. “The work of the contract negotiations committee (CNC) had been stopped till the vigilance wing ascertains the status of the old cases,” said a source.

This comes just before PM Narendra Modi embarks on next week’s visit to France and Germany, the main centres for the Airbus Group. The defence ministry on Saturday had also cleared the long-term DRDO project to build advanced AWACS (airborne warning and control systems), which will include mounting indigenous 360-degree coverage AESA (active electronically scanned array) radars on A-330s, at an initial cost of Rs 5,113 crore.

IAF’s critical operational requirement for tanker aircraft, which by mid-air refuelling can virtually double the strike range of fighters and bombers, to bolster its strategic reach has had a tortured past. The latest project, which was initiated in 2010, has been hanging fire since January 2013 when the two-engine Airbus-330 MRTT (multi-role tanker transport) aircraft was selected over the four-engine Russian Ilyushin-78.

While both had passed the extensive technical field trials, the A-330 MRTT was selected as the cheaper option in terms of “life-cycle costs”, which is a relatively new methodology adopted for defence deals. The IL-78, in turn, was apparently less expensive in the off-the-shelf price.





But since then, the inking of the contract with Airbus has been delayed due to the pending inquiries against the European consortium dating back to the mid-1970s. Last year, as was then reported by TOI, the procurement case was sent to the law ministry for an opinion after a MP wrote to the MoD against it. “But at least one of the CBI cases was found to have been closed due to lack of evidence,” said a source.

Then, it took several months for the legal hitch over the change in name of the company from EADS Cassidian to Airbus Group to be resolved in line consonance with the MoD’s convoluted procurement procedures. “The original tender, trials and negotiations were done with Cassadian. The manufacturer then rebranded itself as the Airbus Defence & Space. This name change was cleared by our legal advisors this January but the CNC has again been put on hold now for vigilance vetting,” he added.

IAF had selected A-330 over IL-78 even under an earlier tender for tankers in 2006 but the deal was scrapped in 2010 after the finance ministry expressed “reservations relating to the competitiveness of the bids and the reasonableness of the price”


----------



## Abingdonboy

migflug said:


> SOURCE: TNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rs 9,000 crore project to acquire six Airbus-330 mid-air refuelling aircraft or tankers has received another jolt, with the almost finalized deal now being referred to the defence ministry’s vigilance department for clearance.
> 
> Sources say the procurement case has been “put on hold” till the vigilance wing vets the allegations raised about old pending CBI inquiries against European consortium Airbus. “The work of the contract negotiations committee (CNC) had been stopped till the vigilance wing ascertains the status of the old cases,” said a source.
> 
> This comes just before PM Narendra Modi embarks on next week’s visit to France and Germany, the main centres for the Airbus Group. The defence ministry on Saturday had also cleared the long-term DRDO project to build advanced AWACS (airborne warning and control systems), which will include mounting indigenous 360-degree coverage AESA (active electronically scanned array) radars on A-330s, at an initial cost of Rs 5,113 crore.
> 
> IAF’s critical operational requirement for tanker aircraft, which by mid-air refuelling can virtually double the strike range of fighters and bombers, to bolster its strategic reach has had a tortured past. The latest project, which was initiated in 2010, has been hanging fire since January 2013 when the two-engine Airbus-330 MRTT (multi-role tanker transport) aircraft was selected over the four-engine Russian Ilyushin-78.
> 
> While both had passed the extensive technical field trials, the A-330 MRTT was selected as the cheaper option in terms of “life-cycle costs”, which is a relatively new methodology adopted for defence deals. The IL-78, in turn, was apparently less expensive in the off-the-shelf price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since then, the inking of the contract with Airbus has been delayed due to the pending inquiries against the European consortium dating back to the mid-1970s. Last year, as was then reported by TOI, the procurement case was sent to the law ministry for an opinion after a MP wrote to the MoD against it. “But at least one of the CBI cases was found to have been closed due to lack of evidence,” said a source.
> 
> Then, it took several months for the legal hitch over the change in name of the company from EADS Cassidian to Airbus Group to be resolved in line consonance with the MoD’s convoluted procurement procedures. “The original tender, trials and negotiations were done with Cassadian. The manufacturer then rebranded itself as the Airbus Defence & Space. This name change was cleared by our legal advisors this January but the CNC has again been put on hold now for vigilance vetting,” he added.
> 
> IAF had selected A-330 over IL-78 even under an earlier tender for tankers in 2006 but the deal was scrapped in 2010 after the finance ministry expressed “reservations relating to the competitiveness of the bids and the reasonableness of the price”


Due diligence is one thing but this sort of bureaucratic run around is utterly absurd.


----------



## #hydra#

Pakistan is going to receive new SAM.Chinese made HQ9,an s300 copy.I think its a very dangerous situation for IAF.can anybody tell pls how to counter this?


----------



## The_Sidewinder

#hydra# said:


> Pakistan is going to receive new SAM.Chinese made HQ9,an s300 copy.I think its a very dangerous situation for IAF.can anybody tell pls how to counter this?




Yeah situation is dangerous indeed. Way to counter will be difficult.
1. IAF has to find holes in enemy radar coverage to deploy their aircrafts in SEAD role.
2. Upgrading weapons locating radars so that enemy SAMs can be spotted thus enabling IAF to plan counter SAM operations effectively.

3. Making strike fleet more stealthy.

4. Constant gathering intelligence on enemy SAM deployment through satalite navigation.

5. Creating diversons like launching cruise missiles via same root & while SAM batteries are used for engaging them, use IAF aircraft & their anti radar missiles to attack those batteries thus giving them less time to react.

6. Preparing to take losses is another key element here. You cNt just live in fear. 

That being said HQ9s aesa rathers thus gives Pakistan huge advantage.

i mean Radar. Typo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

The_Sidewinder said:


> Yeah situation is dangerous indeed. Way to counter will be difficult.
> 1. IAF has to find holes in enemy radar coverage to deploy their aircrafts in SEAD role.
> 2. Upgrading weapons locating radars so that enemy SAMs can be spotted thus enabling IAF to plan counter SAM operations effectively.
> 
> 3. Making strike fleet more stealthy.
> 
> 4. Constant gathering intelligence on enemy SAM deployment through satalite navigation.
> 
> 5. Creating diversons like launching cruise missiles via same root & while SAM batteries are used for engaging them, use IAF aircraft & their anti radar missiles to attack those batteries thus giving them less time to react.
> 
> 6. Preparing to take losses is another key element here. You cNt just live in fear.
> 
> That being said HQ9s aesa rathers thus gives Pakistan huge advantage.
> 
> i mean Radar. Typo



At present we have only one weapon to neutralize s300 type SAM, shourya missiles. But that is not sufficient I think,and any launch of shourya may misinterprets as a nuclear launch and pakis may retaliate with nuclear missiles.

So what we require is a very potent electronic warfare attack plat form like EA-18 Growler which is not for sale, so we have to develop such plat form (a flanker based).(heard that SU#$ electronic warfare capability is also on par with growler,but I am not sure about this, we can go for this as a stop gap measurement if it is really capable like growler)

we should accelerate the development for stealth AURA UCAV.

Start a program to develop stealth cruise missiles like AGM-129 type missiles, but with lesser range and improved stealth characteristic.



Major Shaitan Singh said:


> *Here's an exclusive grab of India's Prying Plane AEW&C now undergoing integration trials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when we are going to induct this platform? its said that this contains 160×8 TRMM(1280 trm in total) per panel.is that sufficient for such a aew&cs or what? even small fighter's AESA radars have similar number of TRM or more, pardon me for this type of lay man query....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

#hydra# said:


> At present we have only one weapon to neutralize s300 type SAM, shourya missiles. But that is not sufficient I think,and any launch of shourya may misinterprets as a nuclear launch and pakis may retaliate with nuclear missiles.
> 
> So what we require is a very potent electronic warfare attack plat form like EA-18 Growler which is not for sale, so we have to develop such plat form (a flanker based).(heard that SU#$ electronic warfare capability is also on par with growler,but I am not sure about this, we can go for this as a stop gap measurement if it is really capable like growler)
> 
> we should accelerate the development for stealth AURA UCAV.
> 
> Start a program to develop stealth cruise missiles like AGM-129 type missiles, but with lesser range and improved stealth characteristic.



Yeah. We need to invest heavily on anti radiation Anti SAM missiles. And we need to induct Rafale's sopner. Their EW capabilities are second to only F18 Growlers. Thats why IAF is so keen on acquiring those birds. They will be perfact for sead role.
Even miniture brahmos can be used as Anti SAM missiles i guess. With a 290 km range, they can easily target HQ9 SAM even staying our side of the boarder.


----------



## #hydra#

The_Sidewinder said:


> Yeah. We need to invest heavily on anti radiation Anti SAM missiles. And we need to induct Rafale's sopner. Their EW capabilities are second to only F18 Growlers. Thats why IAF is so keen on acquiring those birds. They will be perfact for sead role.
> Even miniture brahmos can be used as Anti SAM missiles i guess. With a 290 km range, they can easily target HQ9 SAM even staying our side of the boarder.


That's the claim of dassault the sukhoi claim that su34 is on par with growler, only god knows who is second to growler. But i am sure that both the aircrafts are miles behind growler, first of all EW suit have limited capability when compared to that of growler, rafales EW is mainly for defensive purpose where as growler is dedicated EW attack aircraft for offencive purpose. We need growler type ac to deal effectively HQ9.
Brahmos is a very potent plat form, but again against a capable SAM its doubt full. The main draw back is its range 290 km,so launching platform has to go very near to HQ9 batteries, which is capable of launching a 200+ SAM( like our akash,HQ9 is for a area defense system I think, missile batteries will be encircled around the tracking radar). also its not stealthy and doesn't have TERCOM capability,HQ9 radar can easily track this mach 3 missile and engage (the claimed speed of HQ is 4.5 mach).what I am telling is that apart from brahmos we should develop another class of air launched cruise missile(600+ range) which is having high level stealth character with TERCOM navigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SajeevJino

The_Sidewinder said:


> Yeah. We need to invest heavily on anti radiation Anti SAM missiles. And we need to induct Rafale's sopner. Their EW capabilities are second to only F18 Growlers. Thats why IAF is so keen on acquiring those birds. They will be perfact for sead role.
> Even miniture brahmos can be used as Anti SAM missiles i guess. With a 290 km range, they can easily target HQ9 SAM even staying our side of the boarder.




FGFA is coming there for Taking out Any kind of Early warning Radars with it's new Generation Anti Radiation Missile Kh 58 

and Rafale comes with SCLAP EG + Spectra EW for SEAD Role..!! 

Brahmos is needed to be Takeout High value Command and Control centers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

@#hydra# @SajeevJino

I agree to both of your statements. My suggesions were stop gap solutions for current threat scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

The_Sidewinder said:


> @#hydra# @sanjeevjino
> 
> I agree to both of your statements. My suggesions were stop gap solutions for current threat scenario.


Shourya missile, unfortunately that's the only option what we have left with,air launched brahmos is due for first test,rafale deal yet to be signed ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperSubrayan

@Viper0011. 


> 1) Where did you read me saying that -16's are stealth? My post was mere mocking the silly article, hope you got the sarcasm out of it. I know the -16 A LOT more than you do. So I know how unstealthy it is.
> 
> 2) Aggression is not usually a "retaliatory" action. Its the first one. So the big "retaliatory" strikes don't mean it was the aggressiveness, as you own post suggest. Those were "a response" to the actual aggression. Plus, its very easy to send BIG retaliatory strikes to an enemy SEVEN times smaller than you. Try doing that to the Chinese or a country your side.
> Interesting part is, the SEVEN times smaller country has got you SO obsessed with them that I find it rather interesting!!
> 
> 3) The "two front war" is a pipe dream. I can assure you of that. The only nation that has that capability is the US. Even Russia will reach her threshold if it was to go to war with a couple of Central Russian States, the EU at the same time (keeping the US out of it, just for simple comparisons). The Russians, for the next three years, are ONLY good to act like a big bear and fly their bombers across. For "actual" war....there is billions of dollars required and a force ready to go. Neither of which Russia has or can afford right now!!
> 
> 4) Those 400 jet big exercises were to appease the Hindu nationalists about the soup-o-paowah India. Nothing more. In reality, the Chinese alone will field over 400 jets at a time in case of a way, and Pakistan I think, has about 300-400 battle ready jets like the Israelis. So not sure how "Swing" roles can 400 jets do while facing serious attrition.
> 
> You are talking like the 400 jets will go attack one place and without any loss, they'll go to the next war zone. Its a story like Kids in the Zoo going from animal to animal for fun.
> 
> 5) The mighty SU-30's case.....well, in Pakistan and India's case, how do you track an F-16 (or multiple) from 300-400 miles away due to the supa-dupa radar of the SU, when the planes aren't even airborne???
> 
> Both the SU and the -16 will see each other within 100-140 KM range as when the SU's are detected, the -16's are scrambled. I heard the SU was taking an Indian astronaut to the moon too, let alone scrambling them on a UFO. You guys are too advanced for the world. You can keep these macho stories to yourself, no one on here is impressed with childish comments, irrelevant to the post.
> 
> 6) Thrust vector...what do you want me to tell you about that? I am hating to destroy your little imagination. But here, the TV is ONLY good for one maneuver. For example, one missile chasing after the SU, the SU does cobra maneuver and say loses the lock. But for the next 15 seconds (which is too long in jet fights), the mighty SU is literally like a Duck sitting in a Pond. The SU would've bled all the energy and would be picking it back up and would be unable to do any serious maneuvers. With 4-6 BVR missiles, drop tanks or heavier loads....take the recovery time to 25-30 seconds.
> And this gap is the best time to use AIM-9X or Guns after the SU pulls Cobra, you then pull a Sidewinder, end of the show. Too much for TV.
> 
> The US military has pioneered pretty much all military technologies. There was a reason they didn't really care for TV as much.
> Last, in Russia's case and dog fights....the US war machine is right. The Dog fight era is over. The US strategy is take out majority of the enemy's air defense and fighters before the actual combat even starts, and enforce Air Dominance, if not total Air Supremacy.
> 
> The -22 can each take out half the squadron of jets, even if you divided than number by half, a few -22's can take down a couple of squadrons of enemy's top end jets, like the SU-30's and all. IMO, 25 -22's should be able to take out about 4-5 enemy planes at the minimal, that's over 100 enemy jets taken out, without them knowing what hit them and from where!!



1) Next time mention it in a bracket like ( am just kidding or its sarcastic ) or people will think you are a Moron. Read it comments it's sarcastic but your knowledge itself. 

2) so per your stupid conclusion 1st strike is aggression. So even if retaliation is way beyond the 1st strike it's not aggression but pure love ? FYI kid Aggression is a way of expression of anger . 1st or 15th strike there can be aggressive retaliation too you dumbo.
---- On Pakistan obsession. We don't care about western front any more. It will take another 30 years just to match our current fleet given the economic situation of our western neighbour .We are focused on our eastern front. We are not lagging behing on capabilities but we lost of precious time to develop infra and modernise them . We are doing it now. With our new government working hard . They already outclassed our expectations. And still going on . 

3) Wonder what you are thinking about Russia !!! Seriously you are a kid. Russians are not Cuba or Mexico. They are the most dangerous super power which will challenge entire US Nato forces single handedly . Go through the history kid . It's a big subject to understand with the Knowledge you posses which says F16 will poss a huge challenge for IAF Su 30 MKI . Kid let me let you these money problems won't last for long at the times of war. All you need is technology , resources and manpower . This the survival of a civilisation we are taking about . Every single Russian will take part at the times of war . Read about How Russia bounced back from being invaded to invading the mighty Germany. And check the ways they used to produce needed weapons in short time. US just can dream about invading Russia. That's why you have whole European and US have ganged yo bang the single mighty Russia .... lol Moron

4) Most popular joke of urs. India deployed 400 combat jets with 200 other aircraft from heli to tankers for an exercise . This is not computer game where in one scene you declare war and in other in next part you will be in battle field flying 300 for 16 Mr. Fan boy. It need lots of preparation and planning to organise what we presume as two front offensive . And you telling that China will just right way send it's 20 - 40 squadron against India ... how foolish was that. If IAF decides to initiate it's offensive it's first and foremost objective will be to destroy the Airfield and paralyse the enemy .... So don't be a stupid . Again kid it's not play station to play again . It's all in if it comes down to survival . 

And result don't have to be in the favour of numbers . But the technology of the weapon system and the ability of the pilots. I don't talk about pilots ability it's not fair. All humans are equally capable . So on technology basis Sukoi MKI are far more advanced than F16/F18/J10 /J11 / Chinese flankers 27 s or Su 30 MK2 /MK . Su 30 MK2 is originally inferior to MKI . WHICH FORMS THE MAIN ATTACK FIGHTER OF PLAAF . So with 272 MKI we will in good position to handle two front war . For our western neighbour our upgraded Mig 29 , mirage jags will do the trick . For China we will throw our maximum Flankers to take out our enemy airstrip and so paralysing it's air combatants. So Get real kid ... 

5) Do even know the difference between Miles and Kilometres ? And what kind nonsense is this. MKI and F16 will detect each other at the same distance .As per you it will be 100-150 km .... WOOOW great . So is this also sarcastic or your real face which you are ashamed of ? Huh. ... let prove how stupid is this . 

MKI RADAR : Note Russians usually calculate with 5 m2 as RCS margin.
N011M has a 400 km search range and a maximum 200 km tracking range, and 60 km in the rear hemisphere. The radar can track 15 air targets and engage 4 simultaneously.These targets can even include cruise missiles and motionless helicopters. 

Now your Stealth fighter F16 . As it as to be stealth to evade N011M for at least 200 km of its range . With RCS of 4-5 m2 in clean configuration look at your radar range if super fighter F16 
F16 Radar -- Range: 296.32 km, 184 miles
Range for 5m2 aerial target is 105km .... 

Did you see what will happen ? Even before you get a lock on Su30 mki your pilot have to either abort or perform evasive measures . As 2 BVR missiles will be on you from very high altitude . Even before you can realise about incoming sukois. With play load of 8 T and with numerous hard points MKI pilots can afford to Fire 4 targets simultaneously and pull back for the next following fighters to finish the task . 
So are going say that you are being psychiatric or sarcastic .... ? Better accept your nonsense. Own it like a man . These are u r own words .

6) This is amazing comedy ever !!!! Explain to me how did you expected that IAF pilot will stall and float in the air when it's been chased by enemy jets ... ? How moronic was that ? Don't you think these are done for the airshow just to show the abilities of the pilot and the machines itself ? For example when your super Fighter F16 is chasing our MKI in a dog fight these MKI can decelerate and let F16 pass through and so now from being a prey Sukois will start to hunting down in a dog fight mode. We can position the angle to lock F16 and fire with cannon or heat seeking short range missiles and have the splash !!! All the performance in the air show are the collection of tactics used in the real fight . It depends upon the situation and mind set if the pilot whether to accelerate or decelerate . Pull up or pull right. ... Under stood kid ? So we won't stand there like duck or peacock . 

And what was that ? F22 will take down half the dozen MKI squadron ? How the hell ? Do explain with states how you came to this brilliant conclusion ( best u r brain can do) ? 

What did you think F22 is some kind of invisible fighter with no physical properties ? Do ever understand the stealth and counter measures ? 

Well I am not aware of countering stealth but I know for sure that when loud mouth like you keep shouting about 1 F22 will kill 10 sukois are nothing but bulshit. Do
For example Your super power F16 ever happen to face under development tejas in 1:10 ratio then your pilot will have few options left to run back or die like a brave heart . It's a done deal . And with drops tanks and missiles your

F16 will have to drop the drop tanks and start evading when high altitude and long range fighter like su 30 MKI 

So all your comments are sarcasm or mention in brackets that ( All I saw is for fun or in sarcastic way or am a moron so don't care what I saw) so people can mover on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Vinod Nebb Vir Chakra & Bar, both 1965 and 1971 operations. Bravo!! Salute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

People evacuated from Yemen seated in an IAF C-17 Globemaster-III aircraft at Djibouti prior to taking off to Mumbai, evacuated by the Indian Air Force (IAF), on April 05, 2015.





IAF's fighter jet crashes in UP's Chitrakoot - The Times of India
TNN | Apr 6, 2015, 02.52 PM IST





An Indian Air Force fighter plane has crashed in Chitrakoot in Uttar Pradesh. (Photo: ANI/Twitter)


NEW DELHI: An Indian Air Force fighter plane has crashed in Chitrakoot in Uttar Pradesh, according to reports. 

The two pilots onboard the jet are missing. 

According to Times Now, eyewitnesses saw the two pilots ejecting out before the plane crashed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahma Bull

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585042559560482816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Modern MiG-29K / KUB - the second plane with such an index, and is a typical fighter generation "4+". When resemblance to the ancestor of the last century its combat capabilities differ dramatically. All information about the plane we have collected in infographics.

MiG-29K - a multipurpose deck fourth-generation fighter. Available in single and double (MiG-29KUB ) modifications. The current MiG-29K has an internal index "9-41" (MiG-29KUB - "9-47"). "9-41 / 47" was not just a new modification of the MiG-29 , he became the basis for the whole unified family .





*MiG-29K*

MiG-29K - a multipurpose deck fourth-generation fighter. Available in single and double (MiG-29KUB) modifications.





MiG-29K. Photo: Max Cat / russianplanes.net

Modern MiG-29K / KUB - the second plane with such an index. The first was the MiG-29Kwith an internal index CB "9-31", developed on the basis of the original MiG-29 in the mid 80s . Prototype "9-31" was tested in 1989-90 years on the "Admiral Kuznetsov" (at the time - "Tbilisi") together with the prototype of the future of the Su-33 . It was originally planned creation of a mixed air group, but for economic reasons, means hardly been able to find only one car, and was chosen the Su-33 . However, this was not the end for marine MiG-29 - RAC "MiG" aircraft self-propelled, he offered for export and took part in air shows. Huge positive role in the rebirth of the MiG-29K played the Indian Navy's interest in purchasing it for their advanced aircraft carriers. The first flight of the prototype of the MiG-29KUB held in January 2007.

The current MiG-29K has an internal index "9-41" ( MiG-29KUB - "9-47"). "9-41 / 47" was not just a new modification of the MiG-29 , he became the basis for a unified family.On its basis the "land" modification of the MiG-35 "9-61 / 67" (previously designatedMiG-29 M / M2, and a MiG-35 implies a more advanced version of the perspective), is also planning to purchase the Russian Air Force.

MiG-29K / KUB is a typical fighter generation "4+". When resemblance to the ancestor of the last century its combat capabilities differ dramatically. This is achieved primarily due to the new generation avionics.





MiG-29KUB. _Photo: Alex the cartridge / russianplanes.net_

The aircraft is equipped with a radar "Zhuk-M" with a slot antenna array, which detects fighter at a distance of 130 km, surface targets such as "Destroyer" - up to 200 km.Provided support for ten air targets and the simultaneous firing of four of them. The aircraft is equipped with optikolokatsionnoy station, the possibility of suspensionsighting and navigation containers.

MiG-29K / KUB is able to apply a wide range of guided weapons "air-land" - air bombs, anti-ship missiles ( X-31A , X-35 ), antiradar ( Kh-31P ) and general-purpose missiles (X-29T ). Avionics' open architecture will allow in the future to easily integrate new weapons. Ability to apply guided weapons to destroy ground and surface targets will qualitatively new possibilities Air Group aircraft carrier "Admiral Kuznetsov" .

Instrumentation cabin built in accordance with modern trends - around color LCDs capable display different information. In the cockpit there are three in the cab on the MiG-29KUB - four. Complement their helmets with the system displays on the screen directly in front of the eyes of the pilot. Of course, they also perform the function of targeting. At the moment, the supplier of helmets for Indian and Russian MiG-29K / KUB is a French company Thales.





_MiG-29KUB. Photo: Max Cat / russianplanes.net_

Cockpit on the MiG-29K / KUB has a rare feature. Its lantern common to single and double versions - always "long". On single MiG-29K place the second crew member takes an extra fuel tank. This feature leads to the fact that the difference between the MiG-29Kand MiG-29KUB can be used only if you can see the second place in the cockpit.Structurally similar to the MiG-35 ( MiG-29 M / M2), the situation is similar.

Aircraft MiG-29K / KUB are mass-produced for the Russian Navy carrier-based aircraft and the Indian Navy.

India on contracts in 2004 and 2010, purchased a total of 45 fighters, delivery is scheduled for completion in the next, in 2016 . Aircraft carrier air group form the basis of "Vikramaditya" (modernized "Admiral Gorshkov"). Given the ongoing construction of the first aircraft carrier of its own design "Vikrant" close to "Vikramaditya", and plans to build another, larger, RAC "MiG" looks forward to additional orders.

Russian Navy has signed a contract for the supply of 20 MiG-29K and four MiG-29KUBin 2012. . The last car will be delivered this year, now being trained pilots. In the near future aircraft will enter the Fleet Air Arm aircraft carrier "Admiral Kuznetsov". As planned quarter of a century ago, they serve together with the Su-33 , which is planned to upgrade and save the service until 2025 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

_ The Enigma of the Russian and Indian Air Force_

Aircraft designed to avoid radar detection by reducing radar signature, infrared signature, radio-frequency signals are known as stealth aircraft. Stealth technology is a combination of technologies that greatly reduces the chances of detecting an object using conventional systems. Development of stealth technology is believed to have started in Germany during World War II. Even though these aircraft are imparted with the stealth technology no aircraft is completely invisible to radars, rather these aircraft's are tough to be detected on conventional radar.




The Nazi Germany Horten Ho 229




The Germans designed the Horten Ho 229 aircraft with an intention to avoid radar detection. The Horten was constructed using mixed technologies; the center pod was made from welded steel tubing and wing spars built from wood. The wings of the aircraft were made from two thin, plywood panels which were soaked in a carbon matter which were glued together with a charcoal and sawdust mixture. This design greatly reduced the radar signature of the aircraft. The aircraft design was later tested in US where the results showed the aircraft to be invisible to the Britain's Chain Home early warning radar. By 1970, Lockheed Aircraft started designing stealth technology which was part of the next-gen bombers which were being designed for the US forces. 




The Lockheed Martin F 117 Night Hawk

Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk is considered the first purpose designed stealth bomber. The stealth aircraft saw the combat in December 1989 during Operation Just Cause in Panama. 


With the western countries inching forward with stealth capable aircraft design the Russian forces were left vulnerable to undetected attacks. To counter this threat the Russian’s constituted the ‘Prospective Airborne Complex of Frontline Aviation’ or the PAK-FA program under which a fifth-generation fighter would be designed to the Russian Air Force. The aircraft would be designed by Sukhoi for the PAK FA programme. The project was code named T-50. T-50 was deigned to be multirole aircraft which could perform both air superiority and ground attack sorties. 

The stealth technology is an extremely demanding field and it required technologies which Russia alone could not conquer. The Russian’s inclined towards India which could partner in the project under a co-development clause. Russia and India enjoyed a longstanding and wide-ranging cooperation in the field of defense. 

India-Russia military technical cooperation has evolved from a simple buyer - seller framework to one involving joint research, development and production of advanced defense technologies and systems. A deal in this regard was signed between Sukhoi and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) to co-develop a Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) for the Indian Air Force. The FGFA will be produced either as a single-seat or two-seat FGFA and will be witnessing developments in as many as 43 ways from the T-50. IAF is believed to induct around 144 of these single manned FGFA by 2020. There have been plans to produce a naval version of the FGFA but nothing in this regard has been confirmed by the Russian sources. 




The Saturn-Lyulka 117S, the power of T-50.

The power plant for the aircraft is the fifth generation Saturn AL-41F turbofan engines The T-50 design employs an interim super cruising and thrust vectoring engine. The first of the T-50’s under production will use the Saturn-Lyulka 117S. 117S are an upgraded product achieved by clubbing AL-31F and improvising the technologies of AL-41F in the system. 117S is believed to produce a thrust of 142 kN with the afterburners engaged and about 87 kN of thrust without the afterburners. The engine is believed to be equipped with circular thrust vectoring nozzles.





The FADEC System

The engine is believed to have incorporated infrared and RCS reduction measures. The engine has full authority digital engine control. The engine is equipped with FADEC (Full Authority Digital Engine Control) which is a system consisting of a digital computer, called an Engine Control Unit (ECU) and also controls other critical aspects linked with the control and functioning of the engines. Employing FADEC in an engine can help it to perform at maximum efficiency under any given condition. FADEC works by receiving multiple input variables of flight conditions and this is analyzed by the ECU. The analyzed data is checked against the set parameters and any changes indicated are returned to the required default value for achieving the appropriate flight conditions. The use of FADEC can greatly increase the efficiency of the engine and can protect the engines against any intolerant manual operations. The workload during flight on the pilot is reduced significantly with most of the critical tasks being completed by the FADEC.


The Circular- and box-nozzle thrust-vectoring configurations have been tested during various test flight. The later T-50 will be out fitted with a more advanced engine which has been code named Izdeliye 30. The Izdeliye 30 will be offering a thrust of about 40000lb. The aircraft can achieve a max speed of about Mach 2 with this power plant. The aircraft can cruise at speeds up to Mach 1.8. The aircraft has a climb rate of about 1200 feet per minute. The aircraft is claimed to have an operational range of about 4590 km. The engines are believed to have a service ceiling of about 65000 fee


The T-50 is equipped with a powerful avionics suite which can be considered as an evolution of the avionics suite which was formally available on the Flanker series. The avionics package on the T-50 will be an upgraded package of the existing Su-35S avionic design. The primary avionics systems on board the T-50 are the Sh121 multifunctional integrated radio electronic system (MIRES) and the 101KS Atoll electro-optical system. The Sh121 is equipped with the N036 Byelka radar system which is an advanced active electronically scanned radar system which was developed by Tikhomirov for the T-50 project.





Byelka X,L Band AESA Radar

The transceiver functions are formed from numerous small solid-state transmit/receive modules. AESA radars function by aiming their beam by emitting separate radio waves from each of the module that finally interfere at an ascertained angle in front of the receiving antenna. The N036 radar system consists of a main nose-mounted X-band AESA radar. The avionics suite also has two N036L-1-01 L-band arrays on the wing's that can be used for friend-or-foe identification. The L-band arrays can also be effectively used for electronic warfare purposes. The N036UVS computer and processor enable the system information to be significantly enhanced. The electronic countermeasures of the aircraft are taken care of by the L402 "Himalayas" systems. 

The enhanced computer systems enable the processed data to be transmitted across other platforms which greatly reduces the work pressure on the pilot. The UOMZ 101KS Atoll electro-optical system includes the 101KS-V infrared and track system. IRST system is a method which uses the infrared radiations emitted by objects to detect and track them. IRST gives all-round situation awareness. This system can effectively used for laser aided counter measures against heat seeking missiles. The system involves thermo graphic cameras. These systems are passive which means they do not emit radiations like radars this can help in stealth feature on board an aircraft. The system is integrated on the star board side of the aircraft. This system has been used on Su-27, MiG 29, F-35 lightning, F 18 hornet, Saab, the JF-17 Thunder Block-II, Typhoon and the Rafael. The package also includes the 101KS-U ultraviolet warning sensors and 101KS-N navigation and targeting pods.


T-50 is to be designed with an glass cockpit which is equipped with an 15 inch multi-functional LCD display. The cockpit is also included with Heads up Display (HUD) unit which is a transparent display that presents data on a display unit without requiring the user to look away from his actual viewpoint. The HUD system consists of a projector unit, a combiner, and a video generation computer. The projection unit consists of a Lens and a display unit at the focal area. The combiner is typically an angled flat piece of glass which is usually located in front of the user. Combiners receive an special coating which helps in monochromatic light to be projected on to a projecting unit. The HUDs operate with the help of dual independent redundant computer systems. HUD receives information from various sensors install on the aircraft. HUD’s can be used to display various parameters ranging from target designation, closing velocity with target, Range, weapon seeker and weapon status. The ZSh-10 helmet which is considered as the standard in the platform is equipped with helmet-mounted sight and display unit. The display is formed on aircrew’s visor which can help the crew maintain a situational awareness in critical times without having to take his concentration off the flight. Even the canopy of the aircraft receives a coating for increased stealth element.





PAK FA sensor Suites

The T-50 is provided with the NPP Zvezda K-36D-5 ejection seats have been formerly used on the Mikoyan series. The ejection seat ensures safe ejection of the pilot within Mach 2.5 and can be operated up to 66000 feet. The aircraft life support will enable pilots to perform up to 9-g maneuvers for up to 30 seconds at a go. 


The T-50 will be the first aircraft under the Russian Air force to use stealth technology. The airframe of the aircraft is designed with a planform alignment which helps to greatly reduce the radar cross-section. The protruding edges of the aircraft are designed and trimmed out pre designated angles to reduce the reflection of radar waves. The antenna is recessed back into the aircrafts main airframe to maintain the stealth capabilities of the aircraft. 

The aircraft is provided with S shaped intake duct the intake is in the upper rear center of the aircraft which is usually present above or below the stabilizer. This S-shaped intake contains most of the compressor outlet of the engine. The T-50 uses Radar Absorbent Material to absorb most of the radar emissions effectively reducing the amount of reflected waves back to the source. 

The first known RAM is Sumpf and Schornsteinfeger which was used by Germans to coat the snorkels and periscopes of the submarines. The commonly used RAM to date is the iron ball paint which contains tiny spheres coated with carbonyl iron or ferrite. The F-117A used electrically isolated carbonyl iron balls of specific dimensions suspended in a two-part epoxy paint. Foam absorber, Jaumann absorber, Split-ring resonator absorber and Carbon nanotube are the other known stealth coatings known and in use till date. The weapons bay of the aircraft is concealed in the airframe. 


T-50 is designed with an two tandem main internal weapon bays each one approximately about 15 feet in length and about 3 feet wide. The weapons bay of the T-50 is concealed within the main airframe of the aircraft to maintain the stealth capability of the aircraft. Vympel has been put in charge of designing the armament for the aircraft. It is believed to be developing two ejection launchers for the main bays, for the ejection of the missiles from the airframe it is believed o have developed the UVKU-50L system. This system can support missiles of up to 300kg in weight. For deploying the ordinance in mission Vympel is believed to have developed the UVKU-50U which can support ordinance weighing up to 700 kg.





PAK FA with External Weapons

When T-50 is to make non stealth missions it can use its six hard points on the airframe itself. T-50 is equipped with an internally mounted 9A1-4071K 30 mm cannon. T-50 is expected to carry up to four beyond visual range missiles and two short range missiles to effectively take care of air-air threats. T-50 is known to be equipped with K-77M with active radar-homing technology short range missiles. K-74M2 will be the short range missile homed in T-50. For neutralizing long range threats T-50 is being armed with Izdeliye 810 beyond-visual-range missiles. 


The main weapons bay of T-50 can home air-to-ground missiles such as the Kh-38M, KA-250, KAB-500 precision guided bombs. T-50 is slated to carry Kh-35UE and the Kh-58UShK anti radiation missiles. The much feared BrahMos supersonic is believed to be installed on T-50 benefiting both Russia and India. 
T-50 prototype took wings on 29 January 2010. Till date five prototypes have taken flight and have successfully completed several flights demonstrating the T-50’s capabilities. To date T-50 is believed to be engaged in external weapons trials. 


FGFA’s are to enter serial production by 2016. T-50 is to be inducted to the Russian forces by 2017 and to be handed over to India by 2018. India is expected to get the FGFA by 2020. The cost of a single unit is believed to be around US $50 million which is extremely cost effective compared to the American fielded F-22 Raptors. 

The aircraft is expected to have a service life of up to 35 years. Once inducted the FGFA’s will be a potent weapon in the arsenals of Russian and Indian forces. FGFA will surely act as an force multiplier and with stealth capabilities these aircrafts can be effectively used in deep penetration bombing runs which will surely help Indian forces in enjoying an upper hand over the Chinese and the Pakistani’s. 


Credits to various sources used in this article. All the credits and rights of the photos used in this article are bestowed with the original photographers. It is only because of their dedication and efforts have I been able to bring forward this article.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Rain

SuperSubrayan said:


> @Viper0011.
> 
> 
> 1) Next time mention it in a bracket like ( am just kidding or its sarcastic ) or people will think you are a Moron. Read it comments it's sarcastic but your knowledge itself.
> 
> 2) so per your stupid conclusion 1st strike is aggression. So even if retaliation is way beyond the 1st strike it's not aggression but pure love ? FYI kid Aggression is a way of expression of anger . 1st or 15th strike there can be aggressive retaliation too you dumbo.
> ---- On Pakistan obsession. We don't care about western front any more. It will take another 30 years just to match our current fleet given the economic situation of our western neighbour .We are focused on our eastern front. We are not lagging behing on capabilities but we lost of precious time to develop infra and modernise them . We are doing it now. With our new government working hard . They already outclassed our expectations. And still going on .
> 
> 3) Wonder what you are thinking about Russia !!! Seriously you are a kid. Russians are not Cuba or Mexico. They are the most dangerous super power which will challenge entire US Nato forces single handedly . Go through the history kid . It's a big subject to understand with the Knowledge you posses which says F16 will poss a huge challenge for IAF Su 30 MKI . Kid let me let you these money problems won't last for long at the times of war. All you need is technology , resources and manpower . This the survival of a civilisation we are taking about . Every single Russian will take part at the times of war . Read about How Russia bounced back from being invaded to invading the mighty Germany. And check the ways they used to produce needed weapons in short time. US just can dream about invading Russia. That's why you have whole European and US have ganged yo bang the single mighty Russia .... lol Moron
> 
> 4) Most popular joke of urs. India deployed 400 combat jets with 200 other aircraft from heli to tankers for an exercise . This is not computer game where in one scene you declare war and in other in next part you will be in battle field flying 300 for 16 Mr. Fan boy. It need lots of preparation and planning to organise what we presume as two front offensive . And you telling that China will just right way send it's 20 - 40 squadron against India ... how foolish was that. If IAF decides to initiate it's offensive it's first and foremost objective will be to destroy the Airfield and paralyse the enemy .... So don't be a stupid . Again kid it's not play station to play again . It's all in if it comes down to survival .
> 
> And result don't have to be in the favour of numbers . But the technology of the weapon system and the ability of the pilots. I don't talk about pilots ability it's not fair. All humans are equally capable . So on technology basis Sukoi MKI are far more advanced than F16/F18/J10 /J11 / Chinese flankers 27 s or Su 30 MK2 /MK . Su 30 MK2 is originally inferior to MKI . WHICH FORMS THE MAIN ATTACK FIGHTER OF PLAAF . So with 272 MKI we will in good position to handle two front war . For our western neighbour our upgraded Mig 29 , mirage jags will do the trick . For China we will throw our maximum Flankers to take out our enemy airstrip and so paralysing it's air combatants. So Get real kid ...
> 
> 5) Do even know the difference between Miles and Kilometres ? And what kind nonsense is this. MKI and F16 will detect each other at the same distance .As per you it will be 100-150 km .... WOOOW great . So is this also sarcastic or your real face which you are ashamed of ? Huh. ... let prove how stupid is this .
> 
> MKI RADAR : Note Russians usually calculate with 5 m2 as RCS margin.
> N011M has a 400 km search range and a maximum 200 km tracking range, and 60 km in the rear hemisphere. The radar can track 15 air targets and engage 4 simultaneously.These targets can even include cruise missiles and motionless helicopters.
> 
> Now your Stealth fighter F16 . As it as to be stealth to evade N011M for at least 200 km of its range . With RCS of 4-5 m2 in clean configuration look at your radar range if super fighter F16
> F16 Radar -- Range: 296.32 km, 184 miles
> Range for 5m2 aerial target is 105km ....
> 
> Did you see what will happen ? Even before you get a lock on Su30 mki your pilot have to either abort or perform evasive measures . As 2 BVR missiles will be on you from very high altitude . Even before you can realise about incoming sukois. With play load of 8 T and with numerous hard points MKI pilots can afford to Fire 4 targets simultaneously and pull back for the next following fighters to finish the task .
> So are going say that you are being psychiatric or sarcastic .... ? Better accept your nonsense. Own it like a man . These are u r own words .
> 
> 6) This is amazing comedy ever !!!! Explain to me how did you expected that IAF pilot will stall and float in the air when it's been chased by enemy jets ... ? How moronic was that ? Don't you think these are done for the airshow just to show the abilities of the pilot and the machines itself ? For example when your super Fighter F16 is chasing our MKI in a dog fight these MKI can decelerate and let F16 pass through and so now from being a prey Sukois will start to hunting down in a dog fight mode. We can position the angle to lock F16 and fire with cannon or heat seeking short range missiles and have the splash !!! All the performance in the air show are the collection of tactics used in the real fight . It depends upon the situation and mind set if the pilot whether to accelerate or decelerate . Pull up or pull right. ... Under stood kid ? So we won't stand there like duck or peacock .
> 
> And what was that ? F22 will take down half the dozen MKI squadron ? How the hell ? Do explain with states how you came to this brilliant conclusion ( best u r brain can do) ?
> 
> What did you think F22 is some kind of invisible fighter with no physical properties ? Do ever understand the stealth and counter measures ?
> 
> Well I am not aware of countering stealth but I know for sure that when loud mouth like you keep shouting about 1 F22 will kill 10 sukois are nothing but bulshit. Do
> For example Your super power F16 ever happen to face under development tejas in 1:10 ratio then your pilot will have few options left to run back or die like a brave heart . It's a done deal . And with drops tanks and missiles your
> 
> F16 will have to drop the drop tanks and start evading when high altitude and long range fighter like su 30 MKI
> 
> So all your comments are sarcasm or mention in brackets that ( All I saw is for fun or in sarcastic way or am a moron so don't care what I saw) so people can mover on.


Very disappiunting reply.
That proves Viper right.


----------



## SuperSubrayan

Rain said:


> Very disappiunting reply.
> That proves Viper right.





Rain said:


> Very disappiunting reply.
> That proves Viper right.



Lol and Can you elaborate ?


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

US Filling Saudi Munition Holes | China, South Korea Talk Arms Control THAAD’s Shadow | Airbus Seeks Indian Partner

*US Filling Saudi Munition Holes | China, South Korea Talk Arms Control in THAAD’s Shadow | Airbus Seeks Indian Partner*
Apr 07, 2015 00:28 UTC by Defense Industry Daily staff
*America*

Rockwell Collins was awarded a $495 million contract Tuesday for software and system integration on the Army’s helicopters, with a portion of these services earmarked for foreign sales. The company was also awarded a $8.1 million modification for the Common Avionics Architecture System to equip CH-47F helos.
In further good news for Rockwell Collins, the company will supply 44 Communication Navigation Surveillance/Air Traffic Management systems for the KC-10 tanker fleet, following a similar contract in August.
The US is ramping up arms transfer to the Saudis, media reported Tuesday, with munitions high on the list of requirements. The assistance is being allocated through a Joint Planning Cell with the Saudis.
*Europe*

The European Defence Agency announced new funding for dual-use technologies , releasing a Request for Projects notice Tuesday.
Turkey is looking to speed up its development of a conceptual trainer aircraft, to be designed and built domestically. The new trainer will be specifically designed to train pilots to use new fighters procured through the indigenous TF-X program , with a RFI for this program released last month.
*Asia*

_*Pakistan wants to buy fifteen AH-1Z Viper attack helicopters, gun systems, 1000 Hellfire II missiles and other equipment through apossible FMS . The cost? $952 million. The State Department has green-lit the deal, with the potential sale going to Congress.*_
India will not sign its stalled multi-billion Rafale contract with Dassault until the French company agrees to what the Indian government says was the original pricing structure for the deal. The drawn-out MMRCA programhas seen multiple disputes between the Indian Defense Ministry and Dassault, with the Indians threatening to walk away from the deal in January. Although this may be simply bluster, the Russian vultures are circling, ready to supply the SU-30 fighter if the Rafale deal falls through.
China and South Korea are to hold arms control talks this week , an interesting development given the recent tension over US plans to base THAAD interceptors in South Korea to complement the existing jointly-operated Aegis/Patriot systems.
According to Japanese media , Indonesia is contemplating buying the US-2 amphibious plane, the same design India is currently in talks with Japan over.
Airbus is reportedly in talks with six Indian defense contractors in an effort to find a domestic company to reply to a $2 billion naval helicopter RFI, with Indian procurement regulation allowing only an Indian company to respond.


----------



## SRP




----------



## Juggernautjatt

*C-17 Globemasters of Indian Air Force clocked 150 hours in Yemen evacuation.*
New Delhi: As part of a massive rescue operation, three C-17 Globemaster aircraft of Indian Air Force have clocked nearly 150 flying hours in the last few days bringing back over 1,300 Indians from Djibouti after their evacuation from strife-torn Yemen. 

Air Force officials said that each operation by aircraft of the C-17 squadron, nicknamed as skylords, based at Hindon Air Force station, takes around 14 hours, provided the evacuees and their papers are ready at Djibouti. 

"The C-17 Unit of 81 squadron has pressed three planes for evacuation opeation that have clocked 150 flying hours carrying back evacuated Indians", said Commanding Officer of the unit, Group Captain BS Reddy. 
One of the C-17 took off from Hindon base to Djibouti for evacuating fresh batch of Indians.

Reddy who is one of the four pilots who took off for Djibouti, said the evacuation sorties were avoiding air space over the troubled region and reaching Djibouti through a detour over Somalia for safety reasons.

"The aircraft cockpits are fortified with special steel armours to meet accidental hostile situations while flying over troubled region. The planes are also equipped with early warning systems to ward off missile attacks," Reddy said.

The Air Force personnel including officers and technicians at Hindon are working round the clock to manage sorties by three C-17 planes that were bringing back evacuees from Djibouti, officials said.

Use of the biggest and the best cargo planes available to the IAF has an added advantage as Yemen and Saudi Arabia have expressed reservations over any type of foreign military presence in the region, officers said.
C-17 Globemasters of Indian Air Force clocked 150 hours in Yemen evacuation - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha presented the best in maintenance trophy to Air Commodore S. Raj, AOC Hakimpet, in Bengaluru on April 09, 2015. Air Marshal Ramesh Rai is also seen.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha presented the best in administration trophy to Air Commodore K.L. Yadav, AOC Jalahalli, in Bengaluru on April 09, 2015. Air Marshal Ramesh Rai is also seen.


----------



## anant_s

*Former Chief of Air Staff Hrushikesh Moolgavkar passes away*
*




*
New Delhi, Apr. 10 (ANI): Former Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal (retired) Hrushikesh Moolgavkar passed away in Pune yesterday.

The 95-year-old Air Chief Marshal (retd) Moolgavkar had been a recipient of the prestigious Param Vishisht Seva medal and Mahaveer Chakra.

Born in Mumbai on August 14, 1920, he applied for the Royal Indian Air Force and received his commission on November 30, 1940 in the rank of an acting Pilot Officer.

On February 1, 1976, he was appointed the Chief of Air Staff.

During this tenure one of his major achievements was that of flight safety, where he personally implemented the new measures and brought down the accident rates. After serving 38 years in the Indian Air Force, he retired on August 31, 1978.

Air Chief Marshal (retd) Moolgavkar's funeral will take place at the Mukti Dham crematorium Golibar Maidan in Pune tomorrow. (ANI)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rest in Peace Sir.

https://in.news.yahoo.com/former-chief-air-staff-hrushikesh-moolgavkar-passes-away-033629619.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperSubrayan

HUGE Breaking News once again !!! 108 Rafale to be built in India as per MMRCA plan  NDTV !!!!


----------



## NaMaloom

SuperSubrayan said:


> HUGE Breaking News once again !!! 108 Rafale to be built in India as per MMRCA plan  NDTV !!!!




Errr, its only 36 Rafales and those are to be bought off-the-shelf from France, no Rafale jets to be built in India

India to buy 36 Rafale jets from France: Modi


----------



## SuperSubrayan

NaMaloom said:


> Errr, its only 36 Rafales and those are to be bought off-the-shelf from France, no Rafale jets to be built in India
> 
> India to buy 36 Rafale jets from France: Modi



Conformed by Live fist ! Just now check his tweets . Total of 144 8 Squadrons for IAF. 36 will be for 2 squadron from France and rest will be built in India


----------



## NaMaloom

SuperSubrayan said:


> Conformed by Live fist ! Just now check his tweets . Total of 144 8 Squadrons for IAF. 36 will be for 2 squadron from France and rest will be built in India




Provide the source here please. I do not see any reports at all of a 144 jet deal. The deal is only for 36 aircraft.


----------



## nomi007

Our Indian Air Force is the second operator of C-17 GlobeMaster III

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Entire Squadron of C17 Globemaster III at Hindan after their 10-day task of flying back evacuees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Entire Squadron of C17 Globemaster III at Hindan after their 10-day task of flying back evacuees.


Only one word for this-AWESOME!!



NaMaloom said:


> Errr, its only 36 Rafales and those are to be bought off-the-shelf from France, no Rafale jets to be built in India
> 
> India to buy 36 Rafale jets from France: Modi





NaMaloom said:


> Provide the source here please. I do not see any reports at all of a 144 jet deal. The deal is only for 36 aircraft.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586611856367714304


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586579091261784064


----------



## anant_s

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586825897908555779

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586611856367714304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586579091261784064




It proves nothing. The fact remains, the order is for 36 fighter jets only. Talks are just that: talks. Its not final. What is final is only 36 aircraft. Enough said.


----------



## Niks

NaMaloom said:


> It proves nothing. The fact remains, the order is for 36 fighter jets only. Talks are just that: talks. Its not final. What is final is only 36 aircraft. Enough said.


Whatever soothes your body


----------



## NaMaloom

Niks said:


> Whatever soothes your body




I am simply stating the facts. You are counting 'talks over 108 aircraft' as an already done deal.


----------



## migflug

*Saab mulls Indian production of IDAS*
SOURCE : SP Guide Publications






Saab, which recently bagged a $78 million follow-on contract from Hindustan Aeronautic Limited (HAL) for serial production of an integrated electronic warfare self-protection system for installation on the Indian Army’s and Air Force’s Advanced Light Helicopter Dhruv, has revealed it is considering local production of the IDAS system in India, given the large potential demand for such a capability.

Saab’s IDAS is an EW system designed to provide “self-defence in sophisticated, diverse and dense threat environments. IDAS can be configured to become the high-end system with laser-warning, missile-approach-warning, as well as full multi-spectral detection capability for radar. The system is fully integrated with the BOP-L countermeasures dispenser.”

Production of the IDAS system for the Indian Dhruv will take place at Saab in Centurion, South Africa (Saab Grintek Defence), with deliveries set to take place from this year till 2018. The Saab leadership in India has however revealed that the company is actively scouting an opportunity to build the IDAS system in India, to service Indian and Asia-Pacific requirements. The IDAS has proven service on several platforms including the Saab 2000, Agusta-Westland A109, Super Lynx 300, Boeing CH-47 Chinook, Denel Rooivalk and Oryx, Eurocopter Cougar, Puma & Super Puma, NH Industries NH90, C-130 and L100 Hercules, Sukhoi Su-30MKM. The system could be under consideration for future platforms being developed in country too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

*India signals end of talks on larger French Rafale deal*


NEW DELHI: India's future purchase of Rafale fighter jets will only come through direct talks with the French government, the defence minister has said, *effectively killing talks* on one of the world's largest aviation deals.

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi announced last week that New Delhi had ordered 36 Rafale fighter jets from France in a multi-billion-dollar agreement that has been years in the making.

But Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said late on Monday that any future deals will be negotiated directly between the two governments, rather than between the manufacturer and Indian bureaucrats.

“All deal(s) will be in G2G only,” Parrikar told reporters in New Delhi, according to the Press Trust of India news agency.

“The reason we have taken 36 directly is to ensure that they are inducted into the air force at the earliest,” he also told the IBN 7 network.

The minister said the original negotiations to buy 126 Rafale jets from French manufacturer Dassault Aviation — that have been dragging since 2012 — had gone into a “vortex” or a “loop”, with no solution in sight.

“The process is stalled. It has hit a wall and is not getting [any] result,” he told IBN 7.

But he stopped short of saying the government had scrapped talks altogether on the deal, which was originally estimated at $12 billion and had now reportedly ballooned to $20 billion.

“Instead of going through the Request for Proposal (RFP) route where there was (a) lot of confusion and chaos, it was decided that we will go through the G2G route,” he said.

“It should have never gone through an RFP. [The] earlier government should have taken the decision to work on a government to government deal,” he said.

*Tortuous Negotiations*

Dassault won the right in January 2012 to enter exclusive negotiations with India to supply 126 Rafale fighters under the previous Congress-led government. But the deal has been bogged down in torturous negotiations over cost and guarantee over assembly of the planes in India.

The original deal was for Dassault to supply 18 of the twin-engine fighters, while the remaining 108 would be made by state-run Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd under technology transfer agreements with India.

*Defence analyst Rahul Bedi said current talks between Dassault and India to supply the rest of the Rafales were now dead*, but he did not rule out future deals.

Bedi said it “makes no logistic, economic or common sense” for India to just purchase 36 Rafales when the airforce desperately needed many more jets to replace its ageing fleet.

“The [current] negotiations hit such a roadblock that the only option was to walk away from the deal,” Bedi, from IHS Jane's Defence Weekly, told AFP.

Modi announced the 36 jets had been ordered after talks with French President Francois Hollande on a visit to France, the first leg of his maiden trip to Europe.

India has launched a vast defence modernisation programme worth some $100 billion, in part to keep up with rival neighbours Pakistan and China.

Sameer Patil, defence analyst at Gateway House think tank based in Mumbai, said government to government talks were “less cumbersome than commercial bidding”.


India signals end of talks on larger French Rafale deal - World - DAWN.COM 


So I guess I was right. User 'Niks' and 'Abingdonboy', next time please don't celebrate pre-maturely based on 'tweets'.


----------



## Niks

NaMaloom said:


> *India signals end of talks on larger French Rafale deal*
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: India's future purchase of Rafale fighter jets will only come through direct talks with the French government, the defence minister has said, *effectively killing talks* on one of the world's largest aviation deals.
> 
> Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi announced last week that New Delhi had ordered 36 Rafale fighter jets from France in a multi-billion-dollar agreement that has been years in the making.
> 
> But Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said late on Monday that any future deals will be negotiated directly between the two governments, rather than between the manufacturer and Indian bureaucrats.
> 
> “All deal(s) will be in G2G only,” Parrikar told reporters in New Delhi, according to the Press Trust of India news agency.
> 
> “The reason we have taken 36 directly is to ensure that they are inducted into the air force at the earliest,” he also told the IBN 7 network.
> 
> The minister said the original negotiations to buy 126 Rafale jets from French manufacturer Dassault Aviation — that have been dragging since 2012 — had gone into a “vortex” or a “loop”, with no solution in sight.
> 
> “The process is stalled. It has hit a wall and is not getting [any] result,” he told IBN 7.
> 
> But he stopped short of saying the government had scrapped talks altogether on the deal, which was originally estimated at $12 billion and had now reportedly ballooned to $20 billion.
> 
> “Instead of going through the Request for Proposal (RFP) route where there was (a) lot of confusion and chaos, it was decided that we will go through the G2G route,” he said.
> 
> “It should have never gone through an RFP. [The] earlier government should have taken the decision to work on a government to government deal,” he said.
> 
> *Tortuous Negotiations*
> 
> Dassault won the right in January 2012 to enter exclusive negotiations with India to supply 126 Rafale fighters under the previous Congress-led government. But the deal has been bogged down in torturous negotiations over cost and guarantee over assembly of the planes in India.
> 
> The original deal was for Dassault to supply 18 of the twin-engine fighters, while the remaining 108 would be made by state-run Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd under technology transfer agreements with India.
> 
> *Defence analyst Rahul Bedi said current talks between Dassault and India to supply the rest of the Rafales were now dead*, but he did not rule out future deals.
> 
> Bedi said it “makes no logistic, economic or common sense” for India to just purchase 36 Rafales when the airforce desperately needed many more jets to replace its ageing fleet.
> 
> “The [current] negotiations hit such a roadblock that the only option was to walk away from the deal,” Bedi, from IHS Jane's Defence Weekly, told AFP.
> 
> Modi announced the 36 jets had been ordered after talks with French President Francois Hollande on a visit to France, the first leg of his maiden trip to Europe.
> 
> India has launched a vast defence modernisation programme worth some $100 billion, in part to keep up with rival neighbours Pakistan and China.
> 
> Sameer Patil, defence analyst at Gateway House think tank based in Mumbai, said government to government talks were “less cumbersome than commercial bidding”.
> 
> 
> India signals end of talks on larger French Rafale deal - World - DAWN.COM
> 
> 
> So I guess I was right. User 'Niks' and 'Abingdonboy', next time please don't celebrate pre-maturely based on 'tweets'.


After reading the whole article,i did not understand why the headline is like this "India signals end of talks on larger French Rafale deal - World - DAWN.COM ?"
Because clearly the defence minister is saying that the deal will be discussed gov to gov ,rather than RFP.
So more rafale will surely come,there is no doubt about that.


----------



## NaMaloom

Niks said:


> After reading the whole article,i did not understand why the headline is like this "India signals end of talks on larger French Rafale deal - World - DAWN.COM ?"
> Because clearly the defence minister is saying that the deal will be discussed gov to gov ,rather than RFP.
> So more rafale will surely come,there is no doubt about that.




Because the talks over the 108 fighter jets have *officially ended*. What the Defence Minister is saying is that any 'future' talks *if and when* held about such a transaction, will be held government-to-government between France and India, and not the procurement agencies who were previously involved.

So, for the foreseeable future, all you are getting is 36 Rafales. Plain and simple.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Livefist* @livefist · 13m13 minutes ago
.@BoeingDefense extends commercial bid (no escalation) on Indian Chinook & Apache deals by 3 months till June 31.



*✈Anantha Krishnan M✈* @writetake · 5h5 hours ago
#NLCA NP2 undergoes ‘hot refuelling’ at HAL facilities in Bangalore recently








Anantha Krishnan M has tweeted last image of Naval LCA carrying out ‘Hot refuelling’ in HAL premises in Bengaluru . Meaning of ‘hot refuelling’ means Fueling With Engines Operating . Hot refueling is performed only when operations require rapid turnaround of aircraft, since hot refuel-ing is significantly more dangerous and costly interms of fuel and manpower expenditures. Only pres-sure hot refueling is performed.

A minimum of three ground crew personnel are required for each hot-refueling operation. ‘Hot refuelling’ becomes necessary in case of missing Aerial mid air refuellers in active combat patrol zone .


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PARIKRAMA

SpArK said:


>


If i remember correctly that tweet was when everybody was focusing on PM Modi visit and Rafale deal murmurs with a caption We are around. Mind it!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

PARIKRAMA said:


> If i remember correctly that tweet was when everybody was focusing on PM Modi visit and Rafale deal murmurs with a caption We are around. Mind it!"



We follow the same people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SpArK said:


>


WOW.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Command Personnel Staff Officer of HQ Western Air Command, Air Commodore N.S. Vaidya awarding the IAF shooting championship Trophy to the HQ Training Command team, in New Delhi on April 17, 2015.





Ministry of Defence
17-April, 2015 17:05 IST
*Air force shooting championship 2015-16 concludes today At air force station, rajokri *

Air Force Shooting Championship 2015-16 was conducted from 13 Apr 15 to 17 Apr 15 at Air Force Station Rajokri. Personnel including 09 Officers from seven different commands of Air Force, have participated in the championship with great enthusiasm & sportsmanship. On the occasion of closing ceremony, Chief Guest Air Commodore NS Vaidya VSM, Command Personnel Staff officer (CPSO), HQ Western Air Command (WAC), awarded medals and certificates to the individuals as well as to the teams in respective weapon categories. Corporal Sachin Singh of Eastern Air Command achieved highest score of 289 points out of 300 through record breaking performance. The championship was conducted with different categories of small arms. The position of the overall championship trophy was determined by the total points achieved by the teams in various categories. The closing ceremony was witnessed by all the personnel of the Air Force Station, Rajokri. The team of HQ Training Command was declared the overall champion winning the Air Force Trophy and HQ WAC secured the runners up position. The Championship was declared CLOSED on 17 Apr 15 by the Chief Guest. 

RCD/ BSK


----------



## migflug

*HAL Powers On LUH Ahead Of First Flight*
SOURCE: SP Guide Publications






HAL is powering on with the LUH ahead of a potential first flight in July or August this year. HAL, which has responded to the Indian Army RFI for reconnaissance & surveillance helicopters (RSH) has decided to play its hand aggressively in the ‘Make in India’ environment sweeping the country’s defence procurement. The LUH, displayed in complete form for the first time at Aero India this year, is all set to lift off shortly.

At HAL, are currently in the process of identifying crucial on board systems and equipment to speed up the process. For instance, HAL has called for information to supply an electrically operated Rescue Hoist System for lowering or raising personnel from an airborne helicopter using a rescue seat, rescue basket or a rescue stretcher. “The Rescue Hoist System will be an off the shelf fully qualified equipment with necessary minor adaptations incorporated to cater for installation interface of the helicopter & to meet the technical requirements of this specification,” says HAL.


----------



## ni8mare

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-April, 2015 16:30 IST

*Hon’ble RM’S Interaction with IAF Commanders during Air Force Commanders’ Conference – Apr 2015 *

Air Force Commanders’ Conference (AFCC) – 2015 commenced at Air Headquarters (Vayu Bhawan), New Delhi on 20 April 2015. Shri Manohar Parrikar, Hon’ble Raksha Mantri inaugurated the bi-annual conference.

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, Chief of the Air Staff welcomed Shri Manohar Parrikar, Hon’ble Raksha Mantri, Shri Rao Inderjit Singh, Hon’ble Raksha Rajya Mantri and Shri RK Mathur, Defence Secretary. He also introduced the Air Force Commanders to the Hon’ble RM.

The aim of this bi-annual conference is to enhance the operational capability of the IAF. CAS updated the RM on operational status of the IAF, induction of C-17 and operationalisation of C-130 aircraft. He also highlighted the efforts put in to increase the aircraft serviceability and the corresponding increase in flying task of IAF as compared to the previous year. Achievements of the IAF especially during the Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) operations were covered by the CAS. He also elaborated on the IAF’s Focus Areas and covered the future road map for the IAF. The CAS also expressed his concern for well being, morale and enhancement of physical fitness of air-warriors.

The Hon’ble RM complemented the IAF for professional conduct during relief and rescue operations especially during J&K floods and rescue of Indians from Yemen. He also emphasized on aviation safety and conserve available resources.

During the conference senior leadership of IAF deliberates on issues pertaining to air operations, maintenance, human resources and administration. CAS also presented trophies to various Command Headquarters for excellence in sports, welfare activities and promotion of Hindi in IAF.

SSB/MKS
(Release ID :118376)

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar addressing the Air Force Commanders, at the Air Force Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on April 20, 2015. The Minister of State for Planning (Independent Charge) and Defence, Shri Rao Inderjit Singh and the Defence Secretary, Shri R.K. Mathur are also seen.


----------



## datalibdaz

Hindu Sena said:


> _The BrahMos’ *3000 km per second speed *– literally faster than a bullet – means it hits the target with a huge amount of kinetic energy. In tests, the BrahMos has often cut warships in half and reduced ground targets to smithereens. The Sukhoi’s blistering speed will add extra launch momentum to the missile, plus the aircraft’s ability to penetrate hardened air defences means there is a greater chance for the pilot to deliver the missile on to its designated targets._
> 
> Twitter handle name ?




Yes... 3000 km per second...we are doomed..


----------



## ni8mare




----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590853384225165315

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590855340712824833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590855844947857408


----------



## Hindustani78

LCA delivery way behind schedule: IAF - The Hindu

NEW DELHI, April 28, 2015

The Indian Air Force is clearly disappointed with the pace of development and delivery of the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA).

In a submission made before the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence, the IAF said it has got only one LCA as of date though it has been promised this aeroplane since 2009.

“In January this year, they had given one LCA… which had not completed its flight testing. They handed over the papers to us. We do not make a squadron with one aeroplane. That is where we are. They had been promising us since 2009. This is 2015 and we have not been able to form a combat squadron. These steps are not really in the hands of the Air Force. There is nothing we can do,’’ the Vice-Chief of the Air Force told the committee when asked about the fleet strength of the youngest of India’s defence services.

The Vice-Chief’s statement was endorsed by the Defence Secretary who said one aircraft would not serve any purpose. According to the Secretary, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited has been told that the LCA has to be developed and delivered on a war-footing. *“The government is fully seized of the matter and the government fully agrees with the Air Force that all three categories of aircraft have to be inducted on a war-footing to make sure that the depletion in their combat capability does not occur.’’*

*The IAF, as per the Ministry’s estimates, requires at least 45 fighter squadrons to counter a “two-front collusive threat’’ from Pakistan and China. “The IAF today has 35 active fighter squadrons as against government-authorised strength of 42 squadrons,’’ the Ministry informed the Committee. With the drawdown having already started, the Vice-Chief submitted that the IAF would be down to 25 squadrons by 2022 at the current pace of acquisitions.*


----------



## Sine Nomine

*Indian Su-30MKI armed with Brahmos cruise missile*
*




*


----------



## sudhir007

Mi-35 Fire UP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-May, 2015 17:02 IST
*Purchase of French and Russian Jets *

As per the India-France Joint Statement issued by the two countries during the Prime Minister’s visit to France, Government of India conveyed to the Government of France that in view of the critical operational necessity for Multirole Combat Aircraft for Indian Air Force (IAF), Government of India would like to acquire 36 Rafale jets in fly-away condition as quickly as possible. The two leaders agreed to conclude an Inter-Governmental Agreement for supply of the aircraft on terms that would be better than conveyed by Dassault Aviation as part of a separate process underway, the delivery would be in time-frame that would be compatible with the operational requirement of IAF; and that the aircraft and associated systems and weapons would be delivered on the same configuration as had been tested and approved by IAF, and with a longer maintenance responsibility by France. 

An Inter-Governmental Agreement has been signed with Russian Federation for design, development, production etc. of a Prospective Multi Role Fighter Aircraft. 

All aircraft that are developed or procured are tested for their operational performance, maintainability and safety features. 

The modernization of the armed forces is undertaken in consonance with the roadmap laid down in the Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan (LTIPP), which specifies the desired capabilities that the armed forces need to acquire over a 15 year period giving due consideration to the current capabilities of the armed forces, the emerging threats in the region and the prevailing technological environment. The budgetary allocation that has been made towards modernization of the IAF has been fully utilized over the past five years. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Dr. V. Maitreyan in Rajya Sabha today. 

DM/HH/RAJ 
(Release ID :121211)


----------



## sancho

sancho said:


> Continued from - Indian Air Force News & Discussions | Page 187
> *
> IAF crash reports 2015*
> 
> *1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
> IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe
> 
> *2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
> MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe
> 
> *3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana
> IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*



@SpArK , @Abingdonboy , @PARIKRAMA 

Can you guys please help to keep the list updated! I don't have the time to follow defence news every day at the moment and we should keep a collection of the crash reports that we can always refer to. Would be nice if you can add the once I missed in the last weeks and months.

Thx, Sancho


----------



## IrbiS

sancho said:


> @SpArK , @Abingdonboy , @PARIKRAMA
> 
> Can you guys please help to keep the list updated! I don't have the time to follow defence news every day at the moment and we should keep a collection of the crash reports that we can always refer to. Would be nice if you can add the once I missed in the last weeks and months.
> 
> Thx, Sancho


I'll give a hand if possible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

IrbiS said:


> I'll give a hand if possible



Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-May, 2015 15:38 IST
Crash of Sukhoi-30 Aircraft 

While replying to a media query on 19.02.2015,* Air Chief Marshal *had stated that the investigations into the* Sukhoi-30 crash on 14.10.2014 at Pune were still going on* and till then it* had not indicated Human Error or Technical Defect as the cause.* All Sukhoi-30 aircraft crashes have been investigated thoroughly by Indian Air Force and there is no proposal to reinvestigate any of these accidents. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Avinash Rai Khanna in Rajya Sabha today. 

DM/NAMPI/RAJ   
(Release ID :121589)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

sancho said:


> @SpArK , @Abingdonboy , @PARIKRAMA
> 
> Can you guys please help to keep the list updated! I don't have the time to follow defence news every day at the moment and we should keep a collection of the crash reports that we can always refer to. Would be nice if you can add the once I missed in the last weeks and months.
> 
> Thx, Sancho



*IAF crash reports 2015*

*1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe

*2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe

*3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana
IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*

*4) May 9, 2015 - MiG-27 crashed near Hasimara in West Bengal*
IAF's MiG-27 crashes near Hasimara in West Bengal on Friday, no casualties | NetIndian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

kurup said:


> *IAF crash reports 2015*
> 
> *1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
> IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe
> 
> *2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
> MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe
> 
> *3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana
> IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*
> 
> *4) May 9, 2015 - MiG-27 crashed near Hasimara in West Bengal*
> IAF's MiG-27 crashes near Hasimara in West Bengal on Friday, no casualties | NetIndian





All* Sukhoi-30 aircraft crashes have been investigated *thoroughly by Indian Air Force and there is *no proposal to reinvestigate any of these accidents.*

Will even get investigation reports related to MIG 21, MIG 27 and Jaguar .


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Will even get investigation reports related to MIG 21, MIG 27 and Jaguar .


What do you mean mate?


----------



## Hindustani78

Abingdonboy said:


> What do you mean mate?



Talking about investigation reports.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Talking about investigation reports.


I understand that but what do you mean about them specifically? Can you elaborate a bit please?


----------



## RPK

Saab's Integrated Defensive Aids Suite (IDAS) system, installed on the Indian Army’s and Air Force’s Advanced Light Helicopter, Dhruv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Niks

Has it been posted before ? 
Anyways amazing show by the M2K,especially the "rock n roll" at 5.20
Aero India 1996 - Mirage 2000 - YouTube


----------



## kurup

kurup said:


> *IAF crash reports 2015*
> 
> *1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
> IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe
> 
> *2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
> MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe
> 
> *3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana
> IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*
> 
> *4) May 9, 2015 - MiG-27 crashed near Hasimara in West Bengal*
> IAF's MiG-27 crashes near Hasimara in West Bengal on Friday, no casualties | NetIndian



*IAF crash reports 2015*

*1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe

*2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe

*3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana
IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*

*4) May 9, 2015 - MiG-27 crashed near Hasimara in West Bengal*
IAF's MiG-27 crashes near Hasimara in West Bengal on Friday, no casualties | NetIndian

*5) May 19, 2015 - **Sukhoi 30 crashes in Nagaon in Assam*
Sukhoi-30 fighter aircraft crashes in Assam; pilot, co-pilot safe - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Agent_47

HAL LUH to be powered with the Ardiden 1U engine.
That means Dhruv, LCH,LUH and russian KA-226T wil be using Turbomeca engines.

And if Navy selects Airbus AS565 Panther as N-LUH then add one more to the list !

http://www.turbomeca.com/english/ne...-ardiden-power-on-new-indian-helicopters.html
@sancho @Abingdonboy @kurup @Major Shaitan Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> HAL LUH to be powered with the Ardiden 1U engine.
> That means Dhruv, LCH,LUH and russian KA-226T wil be using Turbomeca engines.



Engines from the same manufacturer, but varients of eachother and not the same once. HAL's LUH is suppose to get a smaller Shakti engine and it needs to be seen when the deal is finalized which engines the Ka226 will get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

sancho said:


> Engines from the same manufacturer, but varients of eachother and not the same once. HAL's LUH is suppose to get a smaller Shakti engine and it needs to be seen when the deal is finalized which engines the Ka226 will get.


I know that, what i am saying is all are from same French company.
Shakti engines are manufactured in india, rite?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Not grounding Su-30s combat jets post-crash: Parrikar | Zee News

Sunday, May 24, 2015 - 15:22
New Delhi: The Indian Air Force (IAF) doesn`t intend to ground its fleet of Sukhoi SU-30MKI combat jets despite a sixth plane crashing in six years, says Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar even as concerns over the frontline fighter continue.

The SU-30 fleet has in the past been grounded thrice after accidents but this would not happen again despite Tuesday`s crash of a fighter in Assam.

*"We are not grounding the fleet... We can`t ground the fleet after every accident," *Parrkiar told IANS.

The defence minister has, however, called a high-level meeting next week to evaluate the condition of the Sukhoi fleet.

"We will have a meeting next week and discuss the issue," he said.

The IAF chief, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, is expected to attend the meeting along with his key officers.

*The first Russian-made Sukhoi was accepted by the IAF in 2002, and the first indigenously assembled Su-30MKI entered service in 2004.*

The first Su-30MKI crashed in the Pokhran region of Rajasthan in April 2009, following which the entire fleet was grounded for around three weeks. The then defence minister, A.K. Antony, said it was due to failure of the *fly-by-wire system.*

*On November 30, 2009, another plane crashed in Rajasthan and the fleet was grounded once again. The crash was attributed to accidental ingestion of a foreign object in the engine intake.*

Another crash took place near* Pune in December 2011, and again in Pokhran in February 2013.*

In* October 2014, a crash near Pune led to longest grounding of the fleet for almost a month.*

A court of inquiry into the crash, however, remained inconclusive.

Asked about this, Parrikar said: "Not every inquiry reaches a conclusion. It remained inconclusive."

According to defence ministry figures, around *Rs.2,264 crore ($355 million) was spent on the upkeep of Sukhoi jets between 2011 and 2014.*

*India has 10 squadrons of 200 Su-30MKIs at present*, and at least 70 more are to be inducted in the next few years.

The Su-30s make up almost a third of India`s fighter jets.

Interestingly, a recent report of a parliamentary panel on defence expressed concern over the lack of shelters for the jets.

According to the report, the committee was informed that the Su-30MKIs were parked outside as they could not fit into existing hardened shelters.

The committee expressed concern over the situation, saying it is "extremely pertinent" that no damage is caused to the available aircraft.

The committee said New Generation Hardened Aircraft Shelter (NGHAS) should be provided for the jets.

IANS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nityam

Did I just see the IAF exercise common sense and show some confidence by not ground the Su-30 MKI when there was an accident ? 

What has changed ? Oh ...wait. Its Modi Sarkar.


----------



## cloud_9

Dhruv Mk3 inside view.

Inside a chopper relief mission to Nepal's nether regions | MSNBC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-May, 2015 18:58 IST
*Air Marshal Jagjeet Singh, AOC-IN-C, Maintenance Command, Visits Air Force Station Tughlakabad *

Air Marshal Jagjeet Singh VSM, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief (AOC-in-C), Maintenance Command, Indian Air Force arrived at Air Force Station Tughlakabad, a premier Base Repair Depot (BRD) under Maintenance Command, on 26 May 2015 on a two days visit. This was his first visit to BRD, after assuming Command as AOC-in-C, Maintenance Command. AOC-in C, MC was received by Air Commodore Yogesh Handa, Air Officer Commanding (AOC), Air Force Station Tughlakabad. On his arrival, an impressive Guard of Honour was presented to the AOC-in-C. 

The AOC-in-C visited various production wings, calibration facilities, logistics sites and other vital installations. While addressing the Depot personnel, he appreciated the involvement & enthusiasm of all the personnel in ensuring high serviceability of the equipment towards operational preparedness of the field units. He also emphasised on the need to focus on indigenisation efforts so as to achieve self-reliance, while ensuring reliability and quality of production. The Air Marshal also stressed upon the need to find solutions to techno-logistic challenges for sustaining operational preparedness of the IAF, in the coming decades.


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Just seen 2 sukhoi30mkis taking off from Chabua Airforce Station while passing by the airfield. That sight, that roar. I am smitten.  
@halupridol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal Ravi Kant Sharma laying a wreath at the Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on May 29, 2015. The Air Marshal retires on 31 May after 40 years of service.





The Vice Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal Ravi Kant Sharma reviewing a Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on May 29, 2015. The Air Marshal retires on 31 May after 40 years of service.


----------



## Techy

Today, ALH was spotted doing some survey by hovering over Begur Lake in Bangalore:






It seems carrying a gun!! Is it ALH gunship *RUDRA *?


----------



## Manindra

Techy said:


> Today, ALH was spotted doing some survey by hovering over Begur Lake in Bangalore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems carrying a gun!! Is it ALH gunship *RUDRA *?



Yes


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Techy said:


> Today, ALH was spotted doing some survey by hovering over Begur Lake in Bangalore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems carrying a gun!! Is it ALH gunship *RUDRA *?




Yes, what's also interesting is on it's right stub, it's carrying a Helina launcher.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-May, 2015 09:51 IST
*Vice Chief OF Air Staff Air Marshal Rk Sharma PVSM AVSM VM ADC Retires on 31 May 2015 *

Air Marshal Ravi Kant Sharma PVSM AVSM VM ADC, Vice Chief of the Air Staff retires on 31 May 2015 after 40 years of service. An alumnus of the National Defence Academy, he was commissioned in the IAF in June 1975 as a fighter pilot. 

During his long and distinguished career, the Air Marshal commanded a Combat Squadron of the IAF, the Air Force Test Pilot School, Prototype Test Squadron at Aircraft & Systems Testing Establishment (ASTE) and a major Air Force base. A graduate of the Defence Services Staff College, he has been the Project Director (Flight Test) of the ongoing Light Combat Aircraft Project. The officer also served abroad as the Defence Attaché. He had earlier held the appointments of Assistant Chief of the Integrated Defence Staff (Financial Planning), Assistant Chief of the Air Staff (Plans), Deputy Chief of the Air Staff and Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Air Command. 

He is married to Dr Chitralekha Khati Sharma, a retired Wing Commander Medical Specialist of the IAF.


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

IrbiS said:


> View attachment 226417



You know India has ordered 123 Hawk and each of them can carry an ordinance of 3,000 kg. 

This is the same amount of ordinance as JF-17 that pakistan has ordered from china  

Only difference being that Hawk has 5 hard points while JF-17 has 7 hard points. 

Now that is something to think about.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence01-June, 2015 16:53 IST
Air Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa AVSM YSM VM takes over as Vice Chief of the Air Staff 
Air Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa AVSM YSM VM took over as the Vice Chief of the Air Staff (VCAS) on 01 June 2015. He was commissioned in the IAF in June 1978 as a fighter pilot. He is an alumnus of Rashtriya Indian Military College, the National Defence Academy and the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington. 

Air Marshal Dhanoa is a Qualified Flying Instructor and has flown various types of fighter aircraft in his distinguished career. During the Kargil Operations, he commanded a fighter squadron and himself flew numerous night strike missions in the mountainous terrain. 

He has the distinction of having held a number of the important operational appointments including Station Commander of a fighter base and leader of an Indian Military Training Team abroad He has also served as Chief Instructor (Air) at the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, Assistant Chief of the Air Staff (Intelligence) at Air Headquarters and Senior Air Staff Officer of two operational Commands. Prior to being appointed as Vice Chief of the Air Staff, the Air Marshal was the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the South Western Air Command. 

In recognition for his meritorious services, he was awarded Yudh Seva Medal (YSM), Vayusena Medal (VM) in 1999, and Ati Vishisht Seva Medal (AVSM) in 2015 by the President of India. 

He is married to Mrs. Kamalpreet and they have a son Jasman who is pursuing law. 

Air Marshal Dhanoa has taken over as Vice Chief of the Air Staff from Air Marshal Ravi Kant Sharma PVSM AVSM VM ADC, who relinquished the office on 31 May 2015 after 40 years of glorious service in the IAF.

Air Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa, who has taken over as the Vice Chief of the Air Staff reviewing a Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on June 01, 2015.




Air Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa taking over as the Vice Chief of the Air Staff (VCAS), in New Delhi on June 01, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

Why is he giving a navy salute ?


----------



## anant_s

Mi 26 (some place in ladakh)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Agent_47 said:


> Why is he giving a navy salute ?


It is way of Air Force saluting. Check out guys saluting in back.


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Force aircraft crashes in Odisha, pilots injured | Zee News
Baripada (Odisha): An advanced jet trainer aircraft of the Air Force crashed in a paddy field at Kudarsahi in Mayurbhanj district on Wednesday, leaving two pilots injured.

The two pilots ejected themselves out of the aircraft before it crashed, an official said, adding one of the injured pilots has been identified as Sachin.

The advanced jet trainer aircraft crashed after flying for about 50 km from the Kalaikunda Air Base on a routine sortie, Air Force officials said.

The reason behind the crash is yet to be known and a Court of Inquiry has been ordered by the Air Force, they said.

Odisha DGP Sanjeev Marik told PTI over phone, "We have got information that one aircraft crashed in a paddy field in a village under Bisoi Police Station area."

Asit Panigrahi, Inspector General (DIG), northen range, said, "The accident took place between 1.20 pm and 1.30 pm. There is a logo of the Air Force in the aircraft."

He said the fire on the aircraft has been contained.

Additional District Magistrate Surath Mullick said two pilots had been traced to a place about two to three km away from the accident site. Both were found injured.

Both the pilots have been admitted to the district sadar hospital, he said.

A chopper from the Kalaikunda airbase has reached the accident spot, an official said.

Earlier on May 8, a MiG 27 aircraft had crashed near Alipurduar town in West Bengal following a technical problem.

PTI
The Indian Air Force fighter plane A-3492 that crashed in Odisha’s Mayurbhanj district on Wednesday.




********************


Ministry of Defence
03-June, 2015 14:58 IST
*Air Marshal Ravinder Kumar Dhir Took Over as Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief of South Western Air Command on 01 June 15 *

Air Marshal Ravinder Kumar Dhir took over as Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief (AOC-in-C) of South Western Air Command (SWAC) on 01 Jun 15. On arrival at HQ SWAC, the Air Marshal inspected a ceremonial Guard of honour and met the key personnel. On assuming command as the AOC-in-C of SWAC, he extended warm greetings to all personnel and their families. He urged all Air warriors to continue their relentless effort with dedication to attain higher levels of operational capability while executing assigned tasks efficiently with utmost safety.

Air Marshal Ravinder Kumar Dhir AVSM VM, an alumnus of National Defence Academy Khadakwasala was commissioned into the fighter stream of the IAF on 15 June 1979. The Air Marshal has flown over 3200 hours on more than 25 types of aircrafts in his career spanning over 36 years. For his distinguished service, he has been awarded with ‘Vayu Sena Medal’ and ‘Ati Vishisht Seva Medal’ by the President of India.

The Air Marshal has a rich and diverse experience in operational and experimental test flying. He is a qualified Flying Instructor, an Experimental Test Pilot and has commanded the Air force Test Pilot School. During his tenure at ADE, he has been instrumental in providing valuable inputs to the LCA project.

The Air Marshal has been the project Test Pilot of the BISON upgrade project team at Russia and later commanded the first Bison Sqn at Ambala and has commanded a frontline operational airbase. He has served as the Principal Director Air Staff Requirements at Air HQs. He was also the Technical Manager (Air) at Acquisition Wing in Ministry of Defence and carried forward the drive for new acquisitions in IAF. He has served twice earlier at South Western Air Command as Air Defence Commander and Senior Air Staff Officer. Before taking over his present appointment as AOC-in-C, SWAC IAF, he held the appointment of Senior Air Staff Officer at Southern Air Command.

The Air marshal is married to Mrs Neelam Dhir. She has vast teaching experience including at an International School at Moscow, Russia. They have two children, both are married.

Wing Commander Abhishek Matiman PRO (Defence), Ahmedabad


----------



## kurup

kurup said:


> *IAF crash reports 2015*
> 
> *1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
> IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe
> 
> *2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
> MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe
> 
> *3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana
> IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*
> 
> *4) May 9, 2015 - MiG-27 crashed near Hasimara in West Bengal*
> IAF's MiG-27 crashes near Hasimara in West Bengal on Friday, no casualties | NetIndian
> 
> *5) May 19, 2015 - **Sukhoi 30 crashes in Nagaon in Assam*
> Sukhoi-30 fighter aircraft crashes in Assam; pilot, co-pilot safe - The Economic Times



*IAF crash reports 2015*

*1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe

*2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe

*3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana
IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*

*4) May 9, 2015 - MiG-27 crashed near Hasimara in West Bengal*
IAF's MiG-27 crashes near Hasimara in West Bengal on Friday, no casualties | NetIndian

*5) May 19, 2015 - **Sukhoi 30 crashes in Nagaon in Assam*
Sukhoi-30 fighter aircraft crashes in Assam; pilot, co-pilot safe - The Economic Times

*6) June 03 , 2015 - Hawk AJT crashes in Mayurbhanj , Odiaha*
Air Force Fighter Jet Crashes in Odisha, Pilots Injured


----------



## Hindustani78

Aeronautical Engineers celebrate after their graduation parade at Air Force Station in Bengaluru.





Aeronautical engineers during the passing out parade after graduation at Air Force Technical College in Bengaluru on Friday. UNI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-June, 2015 15:33 IST 

*Indian Air Force (IAF) Remembers Late Flying Officer Anil Kumar 

*A play in the Air Force Auditorium was enacted on life story of Flying Officer MP ‘Anil Kumar who was a MiG-21 pilot in the Indian Air Force in 1988. 

This accident occurred on 28 June 1988 while he was returning to the Officers’ Mess after night flying. He was on a motorcycle. It was raining and he did not see the newly erected security barrier. MP Anil Kumar hit the barrier and took the impact on his neck. It broke his neck and since then (1988) MP was confined to the paraplegic home in the Military Hospital at Kirkee in Pune. 

MP was paralyzed below the neck. He was dependent on caretakers for every need. This was 1988 and there were no personal computers, no Internet. Multiple surgeries to improve his condition proved futile. After two years of lying like a vegetable in the paraplegic home, MP decided it was time to move on and do what he could with the resources he had left. 

With movement only above his neck, MP taught himself to write with a pen clenched between his teeth. Each letter was a victory and the result of enormous effort and sacrifice. 

His articles on military history and current affairs began to get published. 

He was a regular columnist with the Indian Express, news portal rediff.com Indian Defence Review (IDR) and the Purple Beret to name a few. His article was included in the Defence section of the popular book “India Empowered” along with luminaries like Dr. APJ Abdul Kalam and Dr. Manmohan Singh. His autobiographical article ‘Airborne to Chairborne’ was included in English text books in Maharashtra and Kerala. If ever there was a person who accepted and lived with adversity, it was MP Anil Kumar. 

Students began writing about him and drew inspiration from the fighter pilot who refused to stay grounded. MP did not stop at writing. With the earnings from his work, he sponsored two under privileged girls through school. He paralyzed at the neck and below, supported his mother financially. 

Early in 2014, after lying paralyzed for 26 years, MP Anil Kumar was diagnosed with cancer. He fought it with all his might but on 20 May 2014, he succumbed. Few people go through a lifetime without facing adversity. Some give up, some accept it and a few fight back with grace and become icons in their own lifetimes. 

No one thought that MP Anil would become an icon without lifting a finger. Yet that is what he did. This entire life story which was relived, was conceptualised by Mrs. Tinku Srivastava and funded by Mr. Haridas. This beautiful life enacting programme was choreographed by Mr. Bhatta and Mukherjee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Coast Guard's Dornier aircraft with 'highly experienced crew' goes missing, search op underway | Zee News
Last Updated: Tuesday, June 9, 2015 - 13:22

New Delhi: A Dornier aircraft of the Indian Coast Guard with three personnel onboard went missing late Monday night, hours after it took off from Chennai.

The aircraft CG-791 went off radar at around 9:23 pm in Tiruchirapalli last night after taking off from Chennai at 5:30 pm.

The Dornier aircraft, which was on a routine sortie, reportedly went missing about 16 nautical miles off the coast of Chidambaram, somewhere between Cuddalore and Karaikal.

The aircraft was trying to get in touch with air traffic control authorities moments before it went missing, according to PTI.

Sitanshu Kar, spokesperson of Ministry of Defence, took to Twitter to confirm that the aircraft has been missing.

“One ICG Dornier a/c on a routine surveillance sortie over sea, off Chennai coast, is overdue since 2200 hr last night. SAR on.”, he tweeted.

He added that the missing Dornier aircraft was inducted in the Coast Guard in 2014 and “was being flown by highly experienced crew”. 

The Coast Guard and the Navy have launched a search and rescue operation to trace the missing aircraft.

Five Coast Guard and four Navy ships and one P8-I aircraft have been pressed into action to trace the missing plane.

In March this year, a Dornier surveillance aircraft of the Indian Navy had crashed into the Arabian sea, some 20 miles off the coast of Goa, killing two rew members.


----------



## Hindustani78

Group Captain V.K. Sashindran, leader of Kunzang Mountaineering Team, handing over the expedition flag to the Director General (Works & Ceremonials), Air Marshal M.K. Malik, during flag-in ceremony, in New Delhi on June 10, 2015.





The Director General (Works & Ceremonials), Air Marshal M.K. Malik with the members of Kunzang Mountaineering Team, during flag-in ceremony, in New Delhi on June 10, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

kurup said:


> *IAF crash reports 2015*
> 
> *1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*
> IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe
> 
> *2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*
> MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe
> 
> *3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana
> IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*
> 
> *4) May 9, 2015 - MiG-27 crashed near Hasimara in West Bengal*
> IAF's MiG-27 crashes near Hasimara in West Bengal on Friday, no casualties | NetIndian
> 
> *5) May 19, 2015 - **Sukhoi 30 crashes in Nagaon in Assam*
> Sukhoi-30 fighter aircraft crashes in Assam; pilot, co-pilot safe - The Economic Times
> 
> *6) June 03 , 2015 - Hawk AJT crashes in Mayurbhanj , Odiaha*
> Air Force Fighter Jet Crashes in Odisha, Pilots Injured



7) Indian Air Force (IAF) Jaguar Trainer Aircraft Crashes, Allahabad
Press Information Bureau


----------



## kurup

*IAF crash reports 2015*

*1) January 27, 2015 - Mig 27 crashed near Barmer in Rajasthan*

IAF's MiG-27 aircraft crashes in Rajasthan, pilot safe

*2) January 31, 2015 - Mig 21 crashed in Gujarat near Jamnagar*

MiG-21 Fighter Jet Crashes in Gujarat's Jamnagar, Pilot Safe

*3) March 5, 2015 - Jaguar crashed near Shahbad in Haryana

IAF's Jaguar aircraft crashes; pilot ejects safely - The Economic Times*

*4) May 9, 2015 - MiG-27 crashed near Hasimara in West Bengal*

IAF's MiG-27 crashes near Hasimara in West Bengal on Friday, no casualties | NetIndian

*5) May 19, 2015 - Sukhoi 30 crashes in Nagaon in Assam*

Sukhoi-30 fighter aircraft crashes in Assam; pilot, co-pilot safe - The Economic Times

*6) June 03 , 2015 - Hawk AJT crashes in Mayurbhanj , Odiaha*

Air Force Fighter Jet Crashes in Odisha, Pilots Injured

*7) June 16 ,2005 - Jaguar crashes near Allahabad in UP*

Jaguar Fighter Aircraft Crashes Near Allahabad, Pilots Eject Safely




Hindustani78 said:


> 7) Indian Air Force (IAF) Jaguar Trainer Aircraft Crashes, Allahabad
> Press Information Bureau



wrong link .


----------



## indopak

The first official photograph of an IAF Operated SPYDER SAM missile launch vehicle. The SPYDER (Surface-to-air PYthon and DERby) is an Israeli short and medium range mobile air defence system developed by Rafael Advanced Defense Systems with assistance from Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-June, 2015 20:16 IST 

*207 Flight Cadets Including 43 Women Pass Out from Air Force Academy *

The amber sky dawned sagely over Air Force Academy to witness the grand Combined Graduation Parade, which marked the momentous occasion of the passing out of 207 Flight Cadets as Flying Officers including 43 women officers to join the crème-de-la-crème of the IAF, to carry forward the espoused legacy and the core values of ‘Mission, Integrity, Excellence’ with élan. This solemn event was graced by the Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha PVSM AVSM VM ADC, as the Reviewing Officer. He conferred the President’s Commission to the Flight Cadets who have successfully completed their basic and professional training at Air Force Academy, Air Force Station Hakimpet, Air Force Station Begumpet, Air Force Station Yelahanka and Air Force Administrative College (Coimbatore). This training phase culminated in a grand ceremony with a scintillating Combined Graduation Parade on the tarmac facing the Sekhon Block at the Air Force Academy. The newly commissioned officer will join in their respective fields in Flying, Navigation and Ground duty branches. 

The Reviewing Officer was accorded a salute by the parade followed by an impressive March Past. The highpoint of the parade was the ‘Pipping ceremony’. The Flight Cadets were awarded their stripes by the Reviewing Officer, the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Training Command and Commandant, Air Force Academy. They were then administered the oath by the Commandant of the Academy in the presence of the Chief Guest and other dignitaries. Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha gave away various awards to the flying officers who have excelled in training. Flying Officer Himanshu Kanwar from the Flying Branch was awarded President’s Plaque and the Chief of the Air Staff Sword of Honour for standing first in Overall Merit in Pilot Course. Flying Officer Saurabh Sharma and Flying Officer Shivaank Rana were awarded President’s Plaque for being first in Overall Merit in Navigation and Ground Duty branch respectively. 

Addressing the cadets, the Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha complimented the Flying Officers for the exceptional standard of parade. Articulating India’s need and priorities in the emerging international scenario, he reiterated the important role of the Armed Forces. In this context IAF, as a reckonable aerospace power, would permeate the national security apparatus more intrinsically, given India’s significantly enhanced stature and responsibilities. He stated that, while there is an urgent need to leverage technologies and systems, it is also imperative that these are converted into ‘capabilities’ by people. He stressed on the need that the IAF should aim for greater specialisation and tailored capabilities amongst its men and women, as it absorbs newer and more advanced technologies. Earlier, the Reviewing Officer was received at the venue by Air Marshal Ramesh Rai, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Training Command and Air Marshal GP Singh VM, Commandant, Air Force Academy. 

The parade was culminated with the newly commissioned officers marching-out from behind the fort wall, in slow march to the poignant notes of ‘Auld Lang Syne’ acknowledging the first salute given them by their immediate juniors. 

The large gathering of military and civil dignitaries along with the family members and friends of the graduating Flight Cadets were held spellbound throughout the impressive parade. The grand Graduation Parade culminated with awesome display by the fiery aerobatic display by the PC 7 MK II (the aircraft currently used in AFA to train pilots) and the Sarang Helicopter team display. 

The combined graduation Parade is a portentous day heralding the birth of another generating of fine Officers in the IAF. The Flight Cadets undergo professional and advanced training and finally pass-out together from the portals of the majestic “Sekhon” Block of Air Force Academy. The graduating Flight Cadets marched-in onto the tarmac with impeccable turnout and impressive drill movements, demonstrating the conviction and commitment that they hold. Subsequently, a specially chosen group of Flight Cadets brought-in the ‘President’s Colours’ of the Academy. The President’s Colours is a symbol of excellence, awarded to the Academy in 1975 as a tribute to the dedication and worthy contribution, both during peace and war; it marks and depicts the hard work, valor and sacrifice of all the personnel posted to the Academy. 

The Air Force Academy is the premier training establishment of IAF. It is veritably the ‘Cradle of Inspired Leadership’, as it undertakes the onerous task of transforming civilians to Air Warriors and creating an elite cadre of Officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Agent_47 said:


> Can someone explain the bold part? @sancho @Abingdonboy @kurup @Chanakya's_Chant
> F/A-18E/F Super Hornet vs. Sukhoi Flanker



I surfed about it and what I understand in simple words is ,

ISR = Intelligence Surveillance Reconnaissance

Platforms performing ISR include AWACS , SIGINT aircrafts , satellites , etc .

Weapons used to target these ISR platforms = counter-ISR = long range BVR missiles , ASAT , ARM

R-172 and R-37 are long range BVR missiles with ranges in excess of 200km with primary target being AWACS , SIGINT , C4ISTAR aircrafts . Kh-31 is an ARM with a rumored AWACS killer version .

Some of these missiles are said to be exported to other countries including India ( K-100 said to be mated with MKI).

So the article essentially speaks about the necessity of a force multipliers in a future air warfare scenario and the threats faced by these force multipliers coming mainly from counter-ISR platforms .

Hope it helps you .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

kurup said:


> I surfed about it and what I understand in simple words is ,
> 
> ISR = Intelligence Surveillance Reconnaissance
> 
> Platforms performing ISR include AWACS , SIGINT aircrafts , satellites , etc .
> 
> Weapons used to target these ISR platforms = counter-ISR = long range BVR missiles , ASAT , ARM
> 
> R-172 and R-37 are long range BVR missiles with ranges in excess of 200km with primary target being AWACS , SIGINT , C4ISTAR aircrafts . Kh-31 is an ARM with a rumored AWACS killer version .
> 
> Some of these missiles are said to be exported to other countries including India ( K-100 said to be mated with MKI).
> 
> So the article essentially speaks about the necessity of a force multipliers in a future air warfare scenario and the threats faced by these force multipliers coming mainly from counter-ISR platforms .
> 
> Hope it helps you .


Sorry my bad, I understood it as these BVRs are part of non-proliferation treaty !


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>



Where & when was this?


----------



## Hindustani78

25-06-2015
HAL Chairman. T Suvarna Raju said

Sukhois will be produced for another four years. Another 60 aircraft are to be delivered yet according to the contract.


----------



## CrazyEagle9

indiatester said:


> Where & when was this?


Gujarat, India, after heavy rain recently. More than 20 inches rained in a day , in some places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*IAF Mi-17s on flood relief duties in Gujarat yesterday.*


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: June 28, 2015 11:07 IST
Air show keeps spectators spellbound - The Hindu





Indian Air Force helicopter air show held in Thanjavur on Satruday.— Photo: Special Arrangement

A breathtaking air display by the Sarang helicopter team and Akash Ganga skydiving team of the Indian Air Force (IAF) kept spectators spellbound here on Saturday.

The amazing manoeuvres and scintillating performance of both the teams stole the hearts of spectators who came in large numbers .

The display organised by the Air Force Station, Thanjavur, otherwise known as Southern Strikers, as part of its silver jubilee celebrations, began with the lining of four indigenously produced by Advanced Light Helicopters by the Bengaluru-based Hindustan Aeronautics Limited.

The Sarang team lit up the sky with heart-breaking aerobatic acts showcasing the prowess and professionalism of the Indian Air Force.

The crisscross and crossovers performed by the helicopters that had demonstrated the IAF prowess in countries such as Singapore, Malaysia, Dubai and others brought the spectators to the edge of their seats.

It was followed by a display by the Akash Ganga skydiving team. The experienced members of the team, some of whom have been showcasing their skydiving skills for several years, did not fail to enthral the spectators.

The team of 12 paratroopers consisting of some of the finest parachutists of the IAF jumped from an An-32 aircraft and unfurled the parachutes displaying the tricolour .

Amid spontaneous applause from the energetic crowed that included N. Subbaiyan, Collector, Sanjay Kumar, Deputy Inspector-General, Thanjavur range, and S. Sundarrajan, director, National Institute of Technology-Tiruchi, the team members landed safely in the designated area despite strong wind.

The sound of applause took a few minutes to die down when the personnel led by Group Captain A.S. Abhyankar of Sarang helicopter display team and Wing Commander Gajanam Yadav of Akash Ganga skydiving team were introduced to the crowd.

While congratulating the team members for the spectacular show, Group Captain RV Shinde, Station Commander, Air Force Station, Thanjavur, said that the show had once again proved the might of the IAF.


----------



## asad71

*India has a new generation of Air-to-Air Missiles*

Posted by: Defence Radar  June 22, 2015 India Comments Off 308 views
The arrival in India of the first two upgraded Indian Air Force (IAF) Mirage 2000 T/TI fighter aircraft marked the induction of a new-generation of potent Air-to-Air Missiles (AAMs) with the service, in MBDA’s MICA AAM. The MICA will replace the Indian Air Force’s obsolete Super 530D Beyond Visual Range Air-to-Air Missile (BVRAAM) and Magic 550 II close combat missiles (CCM).

The MICA has an advantage over all other current AAM, of being the world’s only missile that features two interchangeable seekers — Radio Frequency (RF) and Infra-Red (IR). IAF Mirage 2000 T/TI’s can be carry up to six MICAs in a mix of RF and IR versions offering unprecedented operational flexibility and capability. When comparing MICA with the legacy Super 530D and Magic 550 II AAMs, the MICA is equipped with thrust vector control making it far more manoeuvrable and agile.

In addition, both IR and RF versions of MICA can engage multiple targets simultaneously something not possible on non-upgraded Mirage 2000s with the Super 530D and Magic 550 II missiles. The active radar seeker equipped MICA RF also has a much greater range than the missile it’s replacing, the semi active radar Super 530D. The MICA IR offers proven over the shoulder capability over the Magic II and much greater range along with Lock on before Launch (LOBL) and Lock on after Launch (LOAL) compared to the Magic II which offers only the possibility of LOBL shot.

The order for 493 MICA missiles (RF & IR) was placed in 2012 to replace the Mirage’s life-expired Matra S-530D BVRAAM and Magic 550-II CCM, with deliveries to be concluded by 2019. MBDA officials state, “everything is progressing as scheduled and deliveries will take place according to the requirements laid out in the contract regarding timing and quantities. Due to customer confidentiality, we cannot go into details of the split between the RF and IR versions.”

Upgrade work has been completed on the first two aircraft and work on the four more aircraft (two in France and two in India) are advancing on schedule as is the integration work on the missiles. MBDA personnel have been working closely with Thales as well as training Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) engineers here in France so that they carry out the remaining integration work on the aircraft to be upgraded in India. IAF Mirage 2000 T/TI’s benefit from the ‘multi-aircraft’ design of the MICA that allows the missile to be easily integrated on modern fighter aircraft. By deciding on the MICA, the IAF also benefited by not having to integrate an additional missile on its Mirage 2000 T/TIs and will also achieve substantial savings when it comes to the supply chain and maintenance of the missile. Along with the MICA variants (RF & IR) carried on the upgraded Mirage 2000s, IAF Jaguars will be also fitted with the ASRAAM CCM, as part of Rs 2,700 crore (USD 428 million) contract signed just under a year ago. The other competitor for the contract was Rafael’s Python-5 AAM. The ASRAAM for Jaguar has been designated as the ‘new generation close combat missile’ (NGCCM) by the IAF.

The ASRAAM will be fitted on the Jaguar in a unique over-wing configuration allowing for maximum space below the wings remaining available for the Jaguar’s payload of air-to-ground weapons. The ASRAAM will be the sole AAM type fitted on the Jaguar for self-protection needs and the ASRAAM offers both close combat and near BVR capabilities. The missile is extremely fast off the rail and also features phenomenal acquisition ranges. The ASRAAM’s unrivalled ‘snap-up’ capability will offer the low-flying strike fighter an optimum means of defeating his adversary. ASRAAM provides an unrivalled self-protection zone. The ASRAAM will allow the Jaguar pilot to pull high ‘g’ manoeuvres while firing the missile without fear of compromising separation from the launch rail, say MBDA officials. Part of the Jaguar upgrade programme involves Helmet Mounted Display (HMD) and here ASRAAM can offer proven digital interface and functionality.

Source : Force India


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-July, 2015 19:15 IST 

*WAC SMOs Conference*

Air Marshal Rajan Chaudhry AVSM VSM President’s Honorary Surgeon, Director General Medical Services (Air), inaugurated the Western Air Command’s SMOs’ Conference 2015 at Subroto Park on 03 July 15. In his address he directed the SMOs to ensure regular and continuous training of all medical personnel and be ready to handle all emergencies, whether in peace or war. He asked SMOs to ensure implementation of the medical services’ digital initiative, the MEDNET, at all Station Medicare Centres (SMCs) so as to achieve our vision of paperless workplace. He informed that the *Air Force was in the process of procuring and installing state of the art modern aeromedical equipment such as the Ejection Procedure Simulator (EPS), Explosive Decompression and Rapid Recompression Chamber (EDC RRC) which would take aeromedical evaluation and training to a higher level of sophistication. *

Air Marshal B Suresh AVSM VM, Senior Air Staff Officer, WAC, the Guest of Honour stated that our primary job is war fighting i.e, to fight and win wars. He urged the medical fraternity to conduct research and find solutions to aeromedical problems as and when they appear. He also exhorted the Air Force doctors to constantly endeavor to return medically unfit pilots to flying as quickly as possible, in order to improve the cockpit to pilot ratio. He also expressed that the doctors had a very important role in educating and influencing the* Air Force community, to inculcate healthy lifestyles and dietary habits so as to curb the menace of lifestyle disorders such as obesity, hypertension and diabetes. Lastly, he emphasized the legendary trust and bonhomie that existed between aircrew and the doctors and exhorted everyone to strengthen it further. *

AVM Pradeep Kharbanda VSM, Principal Medical Officer HQ WAC, an Aviation Medicine specialist himself, moderated the brainstorming session, where issues faced by operational bases were discussed and resolved. Dr Gayatri Vyas Mahindroo Director National Accreditation Board for Hospitals and Health Care Providers (NABH), delivered the keynote address on “Accreditation of SMCs”. DGMS (Air) added that the greatest advantage in following accreditation standards was Patient Safety, which is also a Key Result Area of the Air Force medical services. He asked SMOs to observe “2015 as the Year of Safe Outpatient” in all earnestness and ensure delivery of highest quality healthcare in a safe environment, to the dependent population. DGMS (Air) applauded the outstanding relief work undertaken by WAC and the* Rapid Action Medical Team (RAMT) in Nepal, as a part of Op Maitri. *

As part of two day conference, in field visit to AF Station Hindan, *the flight surgeons witnessed C-130 and C-17, the modern heavy air lift giants of the Indian Air Force, in their ambulance role.* They also had a hands-on exposure to the high-tech patient transfer unit (PTU) which the Air Force utilizes for shifting critically ill patients from one ICU to another. For most participants this firsthand experience was enriching and a unique experience.


----------



## W@rwolf

India's Emb-145 AEW&C fleet to be based at Bhisiana Air Force Station in Punjab. Two of the aircraft would be based at Bhisiana while the third will remain positioned at the CABS for research and development. 

There are talks of ordering additional 6 airframes also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Spectacular images: Skydiving performance by IAF's Akash Ganga team*
5 Jul, 2015
A skydiving performance was organized by OTA, featuring the Akash Ganga team of the Indian Air Force on 4 July, 2015.




*Skydivers performing at OTA event*
5 Jul, 2015
Skydivers performing at an event organized by OTA.




*Organized at Kayar Lake near Kelambakkam*
5 Jul, 2015
The event was organized at Kayar Lake near Kelambakkam, about 50 Kms from Chennai.









*Skydiver performing*
5 Jul, 2015
A skydiver performing at an event organized by the OTA.




*Skydivers belonged to the Akash Ganga team of IAF*
5 Jul, 2015
The skydivers belonged to the Akash Ganga team of the Indian Air Force.




*Member of the Akash Ganga team performing*
5 Jul, 2015
A member of the Akash Ganga team gives a skydiving performance at at Kayar Lake, 50 kms from Chennai.


----------



## migflug

*Boeing gives India 3 more months to seal defence chopper deal*
Published July 9, 2015 |
SOURCE: FINANCIAL EXPRESS







US aviation major Boeing Company has accepted India’s request to maintain its quotation price for Apache and Chinook helicopters at $2.5 billion (Rs 15,000 crore) for another three months. The price quoted by the American major had expired on June 30, 2015.

Sources told FE: “A decision is expected soon, hence, the company was requested to extend the price deadline for at least three months. So far, the price deadline has been extended at least 10 times since 2013 for 22 Apache AH-64E Apache and 15 Chinook CH-47F.”

Boeing had extended the validity of the price quoted by them for another three months in April hoping to wrap up the deal soon. The MoD had in March sought extension of the validity period on its expiry on March 31.

In April, the company had extended the price deadline and indicated to the government that this would be the last time. However, so far no decision has been taken by the ministry of finance where the files were sent by the MoD for approval. The files once approved by the ministry of finance are then sent to Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) for final approval.

Both Apache and Chinooks were selected in a competitive bid over the Russian Mi-28N Night Hunter and the Mi-26 Halo heavy lift helicopter, in 2012.

In February, the company had made it clear it cannot wait indefinitely for the government to sign a deal for Apache attack helicopters and Chinook heavy lift choppers. Again, during US defence secretary Ashton Carter’s visit in June, there were indication that the deal could be finalised, however, there are still no clear indicators of when that will happen.

India operates a Russian-built fleet of ageing Mi-35 attack helicopters that urgently need to be replaced by more modern helicopters with better sensors and missiles. The Apache is considered the world’s premier anti-tank attack helicopter. In its flight evaluation trials, the Indian Air Force had picked the Apache over of the Russian Mi-28N Night Hunter. Similarly, the IAF had concluded that the Chinook heavy lift chopper had lower life-cycle costs than the Russian Mi-26 helicopter and was, therefore, the lowest bidder in the competition.

Sources also indicated that the file relating to the offset conditions for the contract was cleared by the MoD recently and now the deal will come up for discussion in the Cabinet Committee on Security.

The US had been pushing for this contract as it will further bolster American presence in the burgeoning defence market of India.

The American companies have over the last decade bagged defence contracts from India worth around $ 10 billion, including for aircraft like P-8I, C-130J ‘Super Hercules’ and C-17 Globemaster-III.


----------



## Super Commando Dhruva

indopak said:


> The first official photograph of an IAF Operated SPYDER SAM missile launch vehicle. The SPYDER (Surface-to-air PYthon and DERby) is an Israeli short and medium range mobile air defence system developed by Rafael Advanced Defense Systems with assistance from Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI)




Mai peeta nahin hoon agar peeta ye dekh ke Jarron Peeta !!!


----------



## W@rwolf

*Akash ADS formally inducted into IAF*

History was created at Air Force Station Gwalior on 10 Jul 15 when Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Shri Manohar Parrikar formally handed over to the Indian Air Force (IAF) the indigenously designed, developed and produced Akash Air Defence missile system. A befitting ceremony was held to mark this historic event which saw the presence of the top leadership of not only the Air Force but also of the Secretary Defence (R&D) Dr S Christopher, the Chairman and Managing Director of Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) SK Sharma and the first Project Director of Akash Missile system Dr Prahalada. It is pertinent to note that Akash is the first made-in-India missile system and is a hallmark of sustained and focused jointmanship between DRDO, BEL, private sector and more importantly the IAF.

Earlier, on his arrival at Air Force Staion Gwalior, Shri Manohar Parrikar was received by Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha. He then inspected the ceremonial Guard of Honour against the backdrop of two Sukhoi 30 MKI, one MiG-21 and one Mirage 2000 aircraft. Thereafter he witnessed the live demonstration of the missile system wherein ‘live’ tracking of fighter aircraft was carried out by switching on the radars.

The handing over ceremony was marked by a spectacular display of a drill by the operating crew of Akash Pioneers, the first unit in the IAF to induct this system. Speaking at the occasion, the Raksha Mantri lauded the efforts of the DRDO, BEL, public and private industries, inspection agencies and the end user who all worked together to resolve a number of challenges that arose during the production of the Akash Missile system. He added that the benefits of the Make in India programme such as employment generation, financial growth, self sufficiency and better defence preparedness were there for all to see.

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, who formally received the ‘key’ of the Akash system from Shri Parrikar said that a total of 27 missiles had been fired after inking of the contract, to ascertain the serviceability of the system in various conditions and a high success rate had been achieved. He also brought out that plans were afoot in the IAF for procurement of additional Akash systems.

Akash is a potent supersonic mobile multi-directional, multi-target point/ area Air Defence system that can simultaneously engage multiple air targets using sophisticated multi-function phased array radars. The advanced ECCM (Electronic Counter Counter Measures) features provide secure communication links with other Air Defence Command and Control networks to handle the counter electronic warfare scenario.

Indigenous development of Akash system has given impetus to the defence industrial base of the country and generated business of more than Rs. 20,000 crore. Akash is the outcome of successful partnership between DRDL, the nodal lab in DRDO, along with 13 other DRDO labs, 19 Public Sector Units (PSUs), 5 Ordinance Factories (OFs), 3 National Laboratories, 6 academic institutions and more than 265 private industries across the country.






Rohini 3D CAR






Battery Level Radar (BLR)






Group Control Centre (GCC) [un-mounted]






Battery Control Centre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence

10-July, 2015 16:18 IST
*Indian Air Force Formally Inducts the Akash Missile *

History was created at Air Force Station Gwalior on 10 Jul 15 when Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Shri Manohar Parrikar formally handed over to the Indian Air Force (IAF) the indigenously designed, developed and produced Akash Air Defence missile system. A befitting ceremony was held to mark this historic event which saw the presence of the top leadership of not only the Air Force but also of the Secretary Defence (R&D) Dr S Christopher, the Chairman and Managing Director of Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) SK Sharma and the first Project Director of Akash Missile system Dr Prahalada. It is pertinent to note that Akash is the first made-in-India missile system and is a hallmark of sustained and focused jointmanship between DRDO, BEL, private sector and more importantly the IAF. 

Earlier, on his arrival at Air Force Staion Gwalior, Shri Manohar Parrikar was received by Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha. He then inspected the ceremonial Guard of Honour against the backdrop of* two Sukhoi 30 MKI, one MiG-21 and one Mirage 2000 aircraft. * Thereafter he witnessed the live demonstration of the missile system wherein ‘live’ tracking of fighter aircraft was carried out by switching on the radars. 

The handing over ceremony was marked by a spectacular display of a drill by the operating crew of Akash Pioneers, the first unit in the IAF to induct this system. Speaking at the occasion, the Raksha Mantri lauded the efforts of the DRDO, BEL, public and private industries, inspection agencies and the end user who all worked together to resolve a number of challenges that arose during the production of the Akash Missile system. He added that the benefits of the Make in India programme such as employment generation, financial growth, self sufficiency and better defence preparedness were there for all to see. 

*Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, who formally received the ‘key’ of the Akash system from Shri Parrikar said that a total of 27 missiles had been fired after inking of the contract,* to ascertain the serviceability of the system in various conditions and a high success rate had been achieved. He also brought out that plans were afoot in the IAF for procurement of additional Akash systems. 

Akash is a potent supersonic mobile multi-directional, multi-target point/ area Air Defence system that can simultaneously engage multiple air targets using sophisticated multi-function phased array radars. The advanced ECCM (Electronic Counter Counter Measures) features provide secure communication links with other Air Defence Command and Control networks to handle the counter electronic warfare scenario. 

Indigenous development of Akash system has given impetus to the defence industrial base of the country and generated business of more than Rs. 20,000 crore.* Akash is the outcome of successful partnership between DRDL, the nodal lab in DRDO, along with 13 other DRDO labs, 19 Public Sector Units (PSUs), 5 Ordinance Factories (OFs), 3 National Laboratories, 6 academic institutions and more than 265 private industries across the country. *


----------



## Hindustani78

IAF makes Thalassemia affected boy 'youngest honorary pilot' | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, July 11, 2015 - 15:11
Chennai: In a heartwarming gesture, the Indian Air Force made a 11 year-old boy suffering from Thalassemia the "youngest honorary pilot" for its Sulur-based squadron in Coimbatore, fulfilling his wish.

Mukilesh's dream of becoming a pilot came true early this week when IAF 'readily accepted' a wish placed in this regard by a local NGO and the 33 Squadron was given responsibility to host the 'Pilot for a Day' program for the child, a Defence release here said.

"Mukilesh was given the flying overall with squadron badge and cap and above all, the Commanding officer presented him with the Pilot Wing which Mukilesh proudly wore on his flying overall," it said.

Further, the boy, undergoing treatment at a private hospital in that city, was given a 'preflight briefing."

"On reaching the aircraft, he was greeted by all the maintenance crew of the aircraft along with Flight Lieutenant Daljeet the Engineering Officer of the Squadron. His happiness was at peak when he was made to sit on the seat of the captain in the aircraft. He was also given chance to communicate with ATC Air Traffic Control) of the base," it added.

He was also shown a Saarang helicopter.

"I think it was really important for us to do this for him after everything he has gone through so far in his young life," Wing Commander Karry Lokesh, who coordinated Mukilesh's visit to the IAF station, was quoted as saying.

Mukilesh's mother Kavitha said that it was a 'great experience' for her ward.

Thalassemia is an inherited blood disorder where the body makes an abnormal form of hemoglobin, resulting in destruction of large numbers of red blood cells, leading to anaemia.

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-July, 2015 11:06 IST
*Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Visits South Africa *

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of the Air Staff has proceeded on a four day visit to South Africa. The IAF Chief is visiting South Africa on the invitation of Lieutenant General FZ Msimang, Chief of Air Force, South African Air Force. 

During the visit, Air Chief Marshal Raha is scheduled to hold talks with senior military leadership and discuss a wide range of bilateral issues on enhancing defence cooperation between the two countries. While at Johannesburg, the Air Chief will also meet the High Commissioner of India Ms Ruchi Ghanashyam. 

The itinerary also includes a visit to Armscor, the Armament Corporation of South Africa and conducted tour of airbases as the ‘Fighter Centre of Excellence’ at Makhado and the South African Flight Test facilities at Overberg. 

In recent years, there have been close and frequent contacts at political and military levels between the two countries which are members of the tri-lateral initiative IBSA (India, Brazil and South Africa). Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha’s visit to South Africa would further boost bilateral relations between the two Air Forces and provide impetus to the ‘Make in India’ initiative.


----------



## hawk11

HAL with other "BRICS" developing strategic avation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Warrior Drill team display their skills for the first time at Sher-i-Kashmir International Conference Centre in Srinagar on Wednesday during commemoration the 50th year of the air campaign in the 1965 India-Pakistan War.


----------



## Perpendicular

IAF SU 30 MKI on their way to Britain for exercise Indradhanush.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

hawk11 said:


> HAL with other "BRICS" developing strategic avation




Is this for real?!


----------



## hawk11

Water Car Engineer said:


> Is this for real?!


no i wish


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2015 13:39 IST
*Replacement of Ageing Aircrafts with the IAF *
Depending upon the defined Total Technical Life (TTL) / Total Calendar Life (TCL), few squadrons equipped with MIG-21 and MIG-27 aircraft are nearing the end of their operational life.

The TTL / TCL expired aircraft are replaced through new acquisitions as per the assessed requirement.

Number of accidents due to technical defects in respect of aircraft indicated in part (a) above during each of the last three years is given below:


*Year
Number of aircraft*

2012-13 
2

2013-14
1

2014-15
3


This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri K. C. Tyagi in Rajya Sabha today.

*DM/NAMPI/RAJ*


----------



## Brahma Bull

Su 30MKI at RAF Coningsby for Ex.Indradhanush 2015















Gp Capt Shetty being interviewed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahma Bull




----------



## Brahma Bull

That Patch ! Wow 
Belongs to the No.2 Squadron "Winged Arrows"
"Amogh Lakshya " or "True to Aim"


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence

24-July, 2015 16:26 IST
*Shortage of Fighter Aircraft *

The requirement of fighter aircraft is periodically reviewed to ensure that the operational requirements of the Indian Air Force (IAF) are met. The IAF is in the process of inducting additional Su-30 MKI aircraft manufactured under licence by Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) and Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), which is manufactured indigenously by HAL. These would augment the operational strength of the IAF. Further, as per the India-France Joint Statement issued by the two countries during the Prime Minister’s visit to France, Government of India conveyed to the Government of France that in view of the critical operational necessity for Multirole Combat Aircraft for IAF, Government of India would like to acquire (36) Rafale jets in fly-away condition as quickly as possible. The two leaders agreed to conclude an Inter-Governmental Agreement for supply of the aircraft on terms that would be better than conveyed by Dassault Aviation as part of a separate process underway, the delivery would be in time-frame that would be compatible with the operational requirement of IAF; and that the aircraft and associated systems and weapons would be delivered on the same configuration as had been tested and approved by Indian Air Force, and with a longer maintenance responsibility by France. 

A Negotiating Team has been constituted to negotiate the terms and conditions of the procurement of 36 Rafale jets and recommend a draft agreement. The meetings of the Indian Negotiating team with the French side have commenced. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Dr. A Sampath and others in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
24-July, 2015 16:25 IST
*Crashes of Fighter Aircraft 
*
During the last three years and the current year (upto 20.07.2015)atotal of 20 fighter aircraft (03 Sukhoi, 12 MiG and 05 Jaguar) of the Indian Air Force (IAF) have crashed as per the details below:


*Year - No. of fighter aircraft crashed*
------ - Sukhoi-MiG-Jaguar-Total
2012-13 - 01 - 02 -01 -04
2013-14 - -- - 05 - 01 - 06
2014-15 - 01 - 04 - 02 - 07
2015-16 - 01 - 01 - 01 - 03 (upto 20.07.2015)


The main reasons for the crashes were Technical Defect and Human Error. .02 IAF personnel were killed and 02 civilian injured in these accidents. The loss to the Government, in terms of value of aircraft and service property, in respect of 12 accidents assessed so far is estimated at Rs.386 crore and loss to civilian property is Rs.4,43,800/-.Ex-gratia amount paid as compensation to the victims, accident-wise is as under:


*Date of accident - *12.02.2013*
Aircraft crashed - *MiG-27* 
IAF Personnel killed - --
Civilian injured -*01*
Amount paid - *5,000*
(in Rs.)*

*Date of accident - *15.07.2013*
Aircraft crashed -* MiG-21*
IAF Personnel killed - *01*
Civilian injured - --
Amount paid - 10,00,000
(in Rs.)*

*Date of accident - 27.05.2014
Aircraft crashed - MiG-21
IAF Personnel killed - 01
Civilian injured - --
Amount paid - 10,00,000
(in Rs.)*


Every IAF aircraft accident / incident is thoroughly investigated by a Court of Inquiry (CoI) to ascertain the cause of accident and the recommendations of the completed Court of Inquiry are implemented. Various preventive measures like invigoration of Aviation Safety Organization, streamlining of accident reporting procedure, analytical studies and quality audits of the aircraft fleets to identify vulnerable areas have been taken to reduce aircraft accidents. Accident prevention programmes have also been given an added thrust to identify risk prone / hazardous areas specific to the aircraft fleets and operational environment to ensure safe practice / procedures.


This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Kalikesh N. Singh Deo in Lok Sabha today.

*DM/NAMPI/RAJ*


----------



## W@rwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Hindustani78

The Commander of the Sri Lanka Air Force (SLAF), Air Marshal Gagan Pulasthi Bulathsinghala laying wreath at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on July 27, 2015.




The Commander of the Sri Lanka Air Force (SLAF), Air Marshal Gagan Pulasthi Bulathsinghala calling on the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, in New Delhi on July 27, 2015.


----------



## W@rwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

As many as 39 defence aircraft, including 14 helicopters, of the defence forces have crashed since 2012 in which 36 personnel have lost their lives.

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said in Lok Sabha that in 2012-13, 2013-14, 2014-15 and till July 27 this year, 39 defence aircraft, including two trainer aircraft and 14 helicopters of the defence forces, have crashed. 
"36 defence personnel have lost their lives in these accidents. No civilian was killed. The loss to civilian property assessed so far is estimated at Rs 4,43,800," he said during question hour.

Parrikar said the number of accidents of defence aircraft has come down significantly over the last four decades, from an average 29 accident per year during 1970s to 17 per year during 2001-10. 

t has further come down to just nine accidents per year during 2011-15, he said.

The Defence Minister said the average helicopter accidents has too come down from five per year a few years ago to just 1.4 per year now.

Parrikar said every aircraft accident is thoroughly investigated by a Court of Inquiry to ascertain the cause of accident and the recommendations of the completed Court of Inquiry are implemented.


----------



## W@rwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W@rwolf

*Indian Air Force Sukhois Dominate UK Fighter Jets in Combat Exercises*







NEW DELHI: In some of the most intense international air combat exercises ever featuring the Indian Air Force, IAF pilots flying Sukhoi Su-30 MKI fighters had a resounding 12-0 scoreline in their favour against Royal Air Force Typhoon jets in Within Visual Range (WVR) dogfighting operations.

In subsequent Large Force Exercises (LFE) which featured combined Eurofighter Typhoon and Su-30 formations, the IAF jets were somewhat less successful but consistently held an edge over the Typhoon.

In an exclusive interview, Group Captain Ashu Srivastav, the Contingent Commander in the exercises, told NDTV that the performance of his pilots was "exceptional." According to Group Captain Srivastav, who happens to be the IAF's most experienced Su-30 pilot, his pilots showed "flexibility and adaptability to a new environment and operating conditions and on this benchmark, I would rate them exceptional."






The 10-day exercises which commenced on July 21 was the fourth edition of the Indo-UK Bilateral exercise called 'Indradhanush'. IAF aircraft and personnel were based out of three Royal Air Force bases: four IAF Su-30 fighters operated out of RAF Coningsby, C-17 and C-130J Hercules transports were positioned at Brize Norton and Garud Commandos of the IAF operated alongside British forces at RAF Honington. The IAF also deployed an Ilyushin IL-78 air to air refuelling tanker at Brize Norton.

The IAF fleet departed India on July 15, with the fighters refuelling twice mid-air ahead of their first pit-stop at Taif in Saudi Arabia (near Jeddah). The formation then proceeded to Athens on July 16, refuelling once before their arrival. After another halt for one night, IAF aircraft flew onto the UK again refuelling once mid-air.

For the Royal Air Force, the chance to train against the Russian-designed Su-30, arguably the finest fourth generation fighter aircraft in the world, is rare. India is the largest international operator of the super-maneuverable fighter and was equally keen to pit the skills of its Top Guns against the RAF's new Eurofighter Typhoon, the mainstay of the RAF's fighter fleet.





The first week of the exercises pitted the Su-30, which NATO calls the Flanker, in a series of aerial dogfight scenarios. First, there were 1 v 1 encounters, where a single jet of each type engaged each other in Within Visual Range (WVR) combat, firing simulated missiles to a range of two miles. The exercises progressed to 2 v 2 engagements with two Eurofighters taking on two Su-30s and 2 v 1 exercises where two Sukhois took on a single Typhoon and vice versa. Notably, in the exercise where a lone Su-30 was engaged by two Typhoons, the IAF jet emerged the victor 'shooting' down both 'enemy' jets.

In all dog fighting exercises, IAF Sukhois were able to turn sharply into the extremely agile Typhoons using their thrust-vectored engines to keep the RAF jets locked in their sights. The Su-30's advanced Infrared Search and Track System (IRST), a passive sensor, which cannot be tracked, proved to be a distinct advantage for the IAF's pilots in close-combat maneuvering. Both the IAF and RAF used the full capabilities of their onboard radars, albeit in training mode, which meant that actual radar frequencies used in combat conditions were never exposed for confidentiality reasons. However, the detection ranges of the radars of both aircraft were not curtailed per se. This was air combat as close to the real thing as possible.

The pilots themselves ranged from young Flight Lieutenants to senior Group Captains from either side drawn directly from Typhoon squadrons and the IAF's 2 Squadron, The Winged Arrows, based in Kalaikunda. The idea was for both sides to expose their operational pilots to a modern frontline platform of the same class. Accordingly, the IAF did not deploy any senior pilots serving with its Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment (TACDE).






By the time the exercises shifted to Large Force Engagements (LFE) in the second week, IAF pilots were comfortable operating in British conditions. The Large Force Engagements saw mixed formation scenarios where the IAF operated its jets alongside RAF Typhoons in air battles against fellow Su-30s flying together with other Typhoons.

The Large Force Engagements saw 4 v 4 engagements at beyond visual range and graduated to a massive 8 v 8 engagement featuring 16 aircraft in the skies near Coningsby. IAF pilots shared tactical information with RAF pilots in their formations using radio communications since the IAF's data-link system (which shares critical sensor data with friendly aircraft) was not compatible with the Link 16 system in use with NATO aircraft like the Typhoon.

Asked about the performance of IAF pilots in these Large Force Engagements, Group Captain Srivastav told NDTV his pilots performed "fairly well" though "quantifying [the results] is difficult". It was not unexpected for the IAF to "lose" one or two jets (over all the Large Force Engagements put together) given that the movement of each formation was directed by fighter controllers coordinating an overall air battle. Both sides agreed to simulate their Beyond Visual Range (BVR) Missiles at 25 miles for offensive missions and 22 miles for defensive scenarios.






IAF C-130 and Il-78 jets also participated in the Large Force engagements where they were "defended" by the fighter formations they were flying with against 'enemy' attacks.

The IAF also encountered no serviceability issues with any of its participating jets. All Su-30s were available for the daily exercises which took place over two blocks, one in the morning, the other in the afternoon for a total of eight sorties daily.

Praising the support the IAF received from the RAF, Group Captain Srivastav told NDTV, "The hosts were very good. They were ready to extend exceptional support."

The sense of camaraderie extended to C-17 transport pilots of both sides. According to Group Captain Srivastav, "There was good interaction between young pilots. The C-17 Squadron of the RAF wanted some help in Kathmandu [following the Nepal earthquake]. We helped them then, this was more than reciprocated." RAF pilots showcased their assault landing and combat off-loading experiences with IAF pilots observing from the cockpit of the big jet. IAF pilots shared their experiences of operating the C-17 at high altitudes.






Over the last decade, the Indian Air Force has been very keen to develop its Garud Commando Force meant to protect its assets such as air bases and also be deployed behind enemy lines if required. Operating alongside British forces in the UK, the IAF Garud commandos participated in a 96-hour camp in a training area close to Honington. This involved reconnaissance and surveillance missions and a combat free fall para-jump with British forces.

Back in India now, the IAF, like the Royal Air Force, is keen to point out that the exercises were a learning and training opportunity, and should not be seen as a battle between the IAF and the RAF, who are close allies and partners. According to Group Captain Srivastav, "It was all about learning from each others experiences and to fine tune our own procedures."

At the end of the day, though, for the IAF, these exercises were about gauging the skill levels of its own pilots and the aircraft they operate. For the IAF, these exercises came as positive news on where they stand against some of the best of the West.






Source - NDTV / Vishnu Som


----------



## Hindustani78

The Indian Air Force Contingent with the Indian Ambassador to Greece, Ms. M. Manimekalai, while staging through Athens, Greece on the return leg from United Kingdom.





The Indian Air Force contingent poses for a photograph in front of the Sukhoi-30 and the Typhoon at the close of Ex Indradanush-IV, at RAF Coningsby, United Kingdom.


----------



## Hindustani78

Coningsby: An Indian Air Force Sukhoi-30 MKI and RAF Typhoon flying in a formation during the joint Exercise Indradhanush-IV at RAF Coningsby, in United Kingdom recently. PTI Photo


----------



## W@rwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W@rwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha being presented the Ceremonial Guard of Honour on his arrival, at Eastern Air Command IAF Shillong on August 12, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha addressing the Eastern Air Command Commander's conference, in Shillong on August 12, 2015.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha presenting the ‘Pride of EAC’ Trophy, at the Eastern Air Command Commander's conference, in Shillong on August 12, 2015.


----------



## W@rwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

By IANS | 12 Aug, 2015, 08.00PM IST 
IAF chief Arup Raha reviews security scenario in Northeast - The Economic Times






SHILLONG: Indian Air Force chief Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha on Wednesday reviewed the security scenario in the northeast with commanders from the Eastern Air Command. 

Raha, who is here on a two-day visit, inaugurated the commanders conference at the command headquarters here in Meghalaya. 

The conference is being hosted by Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Air Command Air Marshal S.B. Deo. 

"The chief of the air staff updated the commanders on the security scenario with special reference to the implications in the northeastern region," Defence Ministry spokesman Amit Mahajan said. 

"He also stressed on the importance of leadership, team building and discipline which were pivotal in pursuit of achieving the operational goals," Mahajan said. 

During the conference, the air chief marshal awarded trophies to the commanders for achieving excellence in operations, maintenance and administration. 

Air Force Station Chabua was awarded the 'Pride of EAC' Trophy, for standing first in overall performance and Digaru was awarded the 'Best Non-Flying Station'. 

On his arrival, the IAF chief, who was accompanied by his wife Lily Raha, the president of the Air force Wives Welfare Association, was received by Air Marshal Deo and other senior officers at the advanced landing ground in upper Shillong. 

The Air Warriors presented a ceremonial guard of honour to the air chief.


----------



## Executioner

What happen to Rafel deal ?


----------



## halloweene

Executioner said:


> What happen to Rafel deal ?


As arabic say, dogs bark, but the caravan pass...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

halloweene said:


> As arabic say, dogs bark, but the caravan pass...



So Sir we can still hope for it by say; Christmas


----------



## RPK

A Sukhoi Su-30MKI of the Indian Air Force takes off on another fun mission hauling the Rafael lightening strike pod underneath. Photo: Kedar Karmarkar


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633967371258990592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

*AIRFORCES Monthly*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1 naga warrior

We need 3 squadrons of f16 and 2 squadrons of f35 for navy right now to support the dwindling squadrons .
For the airforce 3 squadrons of f16 supplemented by 5squadron of tejas mk2 will cover the single engine requirements till 2025 Then we need 2 squadron pakfa off the shelf till the fgfa comes in production.it will be 2 squadron pakfa and 5 squadrons fgfa which can b increased later.
Airforce 2030
1. 3 squadron f16 +2 follow on squadron
2. 5 squadron tejas mk2+ 5 follow on improved versions say tejas mk3
3. 12 squadrons of super sukhois.
4. 2 squadron pakfa+ 7 squadron fgfa
5. 3 squadron mirage2000
6. 3 squadron mig29 upg
7. 2 squadron rafale+ 3 squadron follow on
For traininin we should use 
Basic- pilatus
Advanced-Hawk
LIFT+light fighter - tejas mk1 ioc2 standard.no need of intermediate jet trainer.
All the tejas mk1 foc standard fighters should be stationed in andaman and nicover for area defence which tejas can cover easily with its range.
After 2035 we should concentrate mainly on fgfa+amca+f35+tejasmk3+rafales+supersukhois and f16 retiring mirage and mig 29.no further orders from abroad.till Then we will have greater capabilities in aerospace from the tots of f16 rafale and fgfa and amca.

Indian naval air arm
1 .2 squadron f 35 for carrier operations+ 2 squadron for andaman nicover Based marines
2. 3 squadron mig29k
3. 3 squadron tejas
4. May b 2 squadron rafale m or f18+ 1 for andaman.
For training it will b same like iaf.

Andaman command and new marine regiment will get 2 squadron tejas +1 sqdron mig29+1 squadron rafale or f18. 2 squadron f35 vtol for marines


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-August, 2015 13:20 IST
*Indian Air Force (IAF) MiG-21 Bison Aircraft Crashes *
One MiG-21 (Bison) aircraft of IAF crashed at Budgam in J&K at 1100 hrs, today. The pilot got airborne from Srinagar Air Base on a routine training sortie and ejected. A Court of Inquiry (CoI) has been ordered to investigate into the cause of the accident.


----------



## Hindustani78

IAF recruitment rally from Sept. 8 - The Hindu





Air Force Wing Commander D.K. Chowdhary releasing the IAF Recruitment Rally poster at Sangareddy in Medak district on Monday.-PHOTO: Mohd Arif

The Indian Air Force (IAF) will hold Airmen recruitment rally at the district head quarters for candidates aspiring from all Telangana districts. This will be held at the Police Training Institute near Superintendent of Police office. The recruitment is for two posts Education Instructor (Group X) and IAF (Security – Group Y). There is no limit on the personnel to be recruited and rally would be held from September 8 to September 14.

On September 8 there will be written test, adaptability test (AT) and physical fitness test (PFT) w for Group X from the State followed by interview of candidates on September 9 for those who passed written test, AT and PFT.

On September 10, written test, AT and PFT of 2.4 km run, push-ups, sit-ups and squats for Group Y for candidates from Adilabad, Nizamabad, Medak, Karimnagar and Warangal followed by PFT of 5 km run and interview of candidates on the next day

On September 12, written test, AT and PFT of 2.4 km run, push-ups, sit-ups and squats for Group Y for candidates from Hyderabad, Ranga Reddy, Mahabubnagar, Nalgonda and Khammam districts. This would be followed by PFT of 5 km run and interview of candidates on the next day. Disclosing these details at a press conference here on Monday, Air Force Wing Commander D.K. Chowdhary and DRO Dayanand said that pre-screening test would be held on August 26 an 27 at Ambedkar Stadium. Mr Dayanand said the district administration has been planning to impart required training for the candidates from the district and they would be provided with accommodation while they have to make their own arrangements for food.

The officials have also released poster in this regard to campaign the recruitment rally.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-August, 2015 13:35 IST
Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Delivers a Lecture at the 55th Conference of the Indian Society of Aerospace Medicine (ISAM) Aat Bengaluru

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (COSC) and Chief of the Air Staff (CAS) has proceeded on a visit to Bengaluru, today.

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha delivered an inaugural address on the occasion of Air Marshal Subroto Memorial Oration organised at Institute of Aeronautical Medicines (IAM). In his address, the Air Chief highlighted the important components of IAF transformation in ‘HR development’. Earlier the Air Chief had addressed this forum on technological advances and the role of aero space medicines specialists in enhancing operational efficiency and flight safety. He found it heartening to know the field trials on various counter measures are under way and active work is being undertaken to find out objective methods of detecting and combating fatigue.

Since this year’s theme is on Women in Aviation, Air Chief Marshal Raha said “women have already made significant contribution across the aerospace spectrum be it commercial, military or space related. Women aviators like Kalpana Chawla, Sunita William have left their mark in the history of aviation and are an inspiration to many. Going back in history he said – Flight Cadet Harita Kaur Deol was the country’s first women military pilot to do a solo. History was made then and it was a momentous occasion for women of India and the Indian Air Force. Ever since then *we have come to a long way and today we have over 1500 women officers in the IAF and nearly 100 women pilots in the helicopter and transport fleet. They have flown IL-76, Mi-8 and one of them is a member of Sarang Aerobatic Team. All the other branches are closely associated with flying. All these officers have served the IAF with courage, professionalism, pride and enthusiasm that has made them very valuable members of ‘Team IAF’.* In his concluding address to the distinguished audience of professionals from the field of medicine and aviation. He said that IAF’s mission is to build a modern, flexible and credible aerospace power with full spectrum capability to safeguard our national interest.


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Marshal S.S. Soman being given traditional send off by the Commanders and staff of Western Air Command, in New Delhi on August 31, 2015.


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

How Many squadrons of Su-30s of india are in the north to counter the Chinese? 

Ladakh, Aksi Chin area.


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Marshal S.B. Deo, the newly appointed Air Officer Commanding in Chief, Western Air Command reviewing an impressive ceremonial Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on September 01, 2015.






Ministry of Defence
01-September, 2015 17:50 IST
*Air Marshal SB Deo AVSM VM VSM Takes Over Command of Western Air Command *
Air Marshal SB Deo AVSM VM VSM took over the command of Western Air Command on 01st September 2015. 

Commissioned into the Fighter stream on 15 Jun 1979, the Air Marshal has more than 4000 hours of operational and training flying. He has held various important assignments at various stages of his service. The Air Marshal has been a Fighter Combat Leader, A2 qualified instructor and Directing Staff at TACDE. He is an alumnus of Defence Services Staff College Wellington. 

Air Marshal SB Deo AVSM VM VSM was Chief Operations Officer of a frontline forward base and commanded Air Force Station Jodhpur. Prior to taking over as Air Officer Commanding in Chief of Western Air Command, he was Director General Air Operations at Air Headquarters and Air Officer Commanding in Chief of Eastern Air Command. 

The Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief was presented an impressive ceremonial Guard of Honour in front of HQ Western Air Command. 

The Air Marshal is married to Mrs Anjna Deo and they have a son who is a fighter pilot. He is an avid reader and is interested in creative writing and technology.


----------



## sudhir007

Picture Gallery of Dassault upgrading Mirage 2000
Photo Gallery  Dassault Aviation Photo Library


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Marshal C. Hari Kumar the newly appointed Air Officer Commanding-In-Chief of Eastern Air Command reviewing the ceremonial Guard of Honour, at Eastern Air Command, Shillong on September 01, 2015.




Air Marshal C. Hari Kumar takes over as the Air Officer Commanding-In-Chief of Eastern Air Command, at Shillong on September 01, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal B.S. Dhanoa speaking at the Air Commodore S.K. Majumdar Memorial Lecture function on “Prospects and Challenges in the Usage of Next Gen Helicopters”, organised by the Rotary Wing Society of India, in New Delhi on September 02, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

Russia to open helicopter training center in India for both military and civil helicopter pilots and engineers


----------



## Perpendicular

Mirage 2000 with litening pod.


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640415537269313536


----------



## Perpendicular



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-September, 2015 20:19 IST
*Chief of the Air Staff (CAS) Addresses the Air Veterans During Annual Day Meet of Air Force Association (AFA) *

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, Chief of the Air Staff (CAS) addressed the Air Force Association at their annual day at Air Force Auditorium, Subroto Park, New Delhi, today. 

The Air Chief conveyed to the audience the IAF’s extraordinary contribution in evacuation of Indian Nationals from war-torn Yemen and in ‘Op Maitri’ proved beyond doubt the high professional standards of our air warriors and re-affirmed the Nation’s faith in the capability of the Indian Air Force (IAF). Further, the Air Chief highlighted the role of IAF during Human Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) operations. *He conveyed to the audience that during ‘Op Maitri’ in the aftermath of devastating earthquake in Nepal, the IAF with alacrity pressed into service C-130J aircraft airborne with relief material within four hours of the incident. During this operation, a total 1600 sorties were undertaken, 12000 people rescued and 1500 tones of weight airlifted.* He also *highlighted the role of IAF in terms of air support provided during war-torn Yemen by evacuating Indian Nationals. The immediate response in providing potable water to Maldives was lauded by one and all, he said. *

*The Air Chief informed the veterans on the induction of C-17 strategic airlift aircraft and C-130J special operations aircraft that has enhanced our effectiveness in operations. He also conveyed that a large fleet of Mi-17 V5 medium lift helicopters is being utilised in air logistics support of the Indian Army and other state agencies based in Northern and Eastern part of country. Towards operational infrastructure, the Air Chief brought out that Advanced Landing Grounds (ALGs) in north east sector are being upgraded for operation of C-130J class of aircraft. *

Expressing his views on Human Resources Initiatives, the Air Chief said that IAF had kept the professional growth and well-being of its air warriors as the prime guiding principle in its HR policies. He brought out that the facilities had been created at every station to ensure that the health and fitness levels of air-warriors and their dependents are maintained. 

Speaking on the role of Directorate of Air Veterans (DAV), the CAS said that it had been successful in reducing the processing time of pension cases. He also said that while Pension Pay Orders (PPOs) for officers and airmen proceeding on scheduled discharge/retirement are being issued two months prior. As far as PPOs in case of Premature Separation Cases are concerned, the Dte has cut down the period from 5-6 months to 3-4 months. While highlighting the role of Air Force Group Insurance Scheme (AFGIS), the Air Chief said that the agency has introduced Post Retirement Insurance Cover Scheme (PRIC-2015) wef 01 July 2015 in place of PRIC-2011. The new scheme provides enhanced insurance cover to air veterans. He also said that the agency has launched a special drive to reach out to orphans of air warriors and enquire about their financial well being. The Air Chief lauded the contribution of Indian Air Force Benevolent Association (IAFBA) to the audience. He said that the agency had made a positive impact on the lives of our air warriors both in past and the present.






The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha awarding an appreciation certificate to one of the members of Air Force Association (AFA) during its annual day, in New Delhi on September 15, 2015.


----------



## Ind4Ever

Just few note on MKI !!!

India’s SU-30MKI fighter-bombers are the pride of our fleet.India isn’t neglecting its high end SU-30s, though. Initial SU-30MK and MKI aircraft have all been upgraded to the full SU-30MKI Phase 3 standard, and the upgraded “Super 30” standard aims to keep Sukhoi’s planes on top. Meanwhile, production continues, and India is becoming a regional resource for SU-27/30 Flanker family support.

The Super 30 represents the next evolution for the SU-30MKI. Upgrades are reported to include a new radar (probably AESA, and likely Phazotron’s Zhuk-AE), improved onboard computers, upgraded electronic warfare systems, and the ability to fire the air-launched version of the Indo-Russian BrahMos supersonic cruise missile.

India may eventually upgrade its earlier models to this standard. For now, they represent the tail end of HAL’s assembly schedule, as the assembly of standard SU-30MKIs continues. The big challenge for HAL is to keep that expansion going, by meeting India’s production targets.

The overall goal is 13-14 squadrons by 2017. Based on 3rd party sources, IAF SU-30MKI squadrons currently comprise:

2 Wing’s 20 Sqn. “Lightnings” & 30 Sqn. “Rhinos”, at Lohegaon AFS in Pune (W)
11 Wing’s 2 Sqn. “Winged Arrows”, at Tezpur AFS in Assam (NE, near Tibet)
15 Wing’s 8 Sqn. “Eight Pursuits” & 24 Sqn. “Hawks”, at Bareilly AFS in Uttar Pradesh (NC, near W Nepal)
14 Wing’s 102 Sqn. “Trisonics”, at Guwahati/Chabua AFS in Assam (NE, near Tibet)
27 Wing’s 15 Sqn. “Flying Lancers”, at Bhuj AFS in Gurajat (NW)
34 Wing’s 31 Sqn. “Lions” & 220 Sqn. “Desert Tigers”, at Halwara AFS in Punjab (NW)
45 Wing’s 21 Sqn. “Ankush”, at Sirsa AFS in Haryana (NW)
Initial SU-30 MKI squadron deployments had been focused near the Chinese border, but the new deployments are evening things out. There have also been reports of basings in other locations, though the number of active squadrons suggest that these are yet to come:


Bhatinda AFS in Punjab (NW, currently 34 Wing’s 17 Sqn. “Golden Arrows” MiG-21s)
Jodhpur AFS in Rajasthan (NW, currently 32 Wing’s MiG-21 and MiG-27 squadrons)
Thanjavur AFS in Tamil Nadu (SE) needs to finish building out, but is expected to permanently house SU-30MKIs by 2018. Its SU-30MKIs will offer India comfortable strike coverage of Sri Lanka, including the major southern port of Hambantota that’s being built with a great deal of Chinese help.







BEAST 

*Ingeniously Modernized MiG 29 Flies*

*Ingeniously Modernized MiG 29 Flies*



MiG 29 UPG, See the IFR, TV guided Bombs and Tank behind the Cockpit

The Indian Air force First Modern fourth Generation Air superiority fighter is the MiG 29. It was produced in mind of Fighting against new American rivals F 15 and the F 16. and The Indian Airforce is the first foreign customer of MiG 29. IAF ordered a Batch of MiG 29 even before it certified the FOC. the Mig formally inducted into the IAF during the 1985 two years later in the Soviet Air force.

MiG 29 is the combat proven fighter in the Indian standards, they flew missions during Kargil, they did close escort for other IAF Bombers they did CAP near to Indian Borders, even more a Indian MiG 29 Locks a Bakistani F 16 through it's deadly BVR missile. due to the orders the F 16 survived, actually the Mig 29 is the best fighter in comparison with Bakistani F 16, since ages the MiG need an excessive upgrade to keep fighting in the Modern Battlefield.

The Indian Airforce Planned to upgrade it's MiG 29 Fleet into modern standard that is the UPG version which will makes the UPG better in all variant of other MiG 29. as of Now the Indian Navy alone operates world's best MiG 29 version the Mig 29 K and KUB version, even after only the Russian Navy placed an order to acquire a squad of Mig 29K to it's Navy, Mostly The Mig 29 operates from the Carrier the Vikramaditya. but can also used from Shore based Naval Runways. IAF planned it's MiG 29 fleet should be more equal to the Navy's MiG 29.The Indian Air force Operates more than 70 MiG 29 B fighters.


Actually the Initial Mig 29 B which is perform only Air superiority Mission, which can intercept Dog fight and Flew CAP, but the new UPG standard allows the Fighter to Attack moving ground Targets, Air to sea warfare and decent Day night and all weather capabilities.

India signed an agreement to the Russia to upgrade the total IAF MiG 29 B fighters into latest UPG Standards the deal signed at $900 million. the deal also covers the first six of the Mig 29 will be Upgraded in Russia while remaining migs will be Upgraded in India, and the Contract Signed in 2009. the Upgrade plans to make the Mig 29 more service life and improved performance.the Major Modernization aspects are the Radar, Sensor Suite, modern Airframe, Modern Cock pit, improved Avionics,

_Radar Zuhk ME_





The Phazatron Zhuk ME Radar
The N010M Zhuk-M radaer is the Passive Radar which is most suitable for advanced Air to surface mode to fly and Attack at very low due to the Radar's Terrain Mapping and Following who guide the Pilot to fly at very low altitudes. the radar can pick upto sixty Airborne Targets and able to detect targets beyond 200 kilometers. the Radar also allows the Pilot to attack multiple Targets in same time.also a good option of Monitoring a single unit or Building for long time. which is a Very useful option in non conventional and hybrid warfares


The Radar also incorporates the IRST. A infrared search and Track optics which can launch heat seeking missiles without using the Radars also used for launching TV guided Missiles.


_Avionics and Sensors _

Here again the Indian Master piece mind think that adding Indo Israeli French Avionics and EW suites into the System, A variety of sensors being installed produced by the French firms and Indian Mission computers and Communication

 links produced by BEL and HAL, also the Avionics suites Software and Data links are came from Israeli's . same like what the Su 30 MKI version having.

_HUD _




Top Sight 1 HMD, Tejas, Mirage 2000 and MiG 29 K Uses the same
the Pilots Helmet Mounted Display Manufactured by the Thales Samtel named Top Sight. which is a modern multi mission capable HUD. which can improve the Missile Launching and Flying performance, the Same HUD also used by Indian Mirage 2000 and Naval Mig 29 K fleet.

_Engine _

The upgrade also include changing the Main Engine into more Powerful series 3 Kilmov RD 33 engines each can produce 50 kN in normal and 81 kN in full afterburner mode. those series 3 engines will be fitted in the MiG 29 K, UPG and Russian Air force MiG 29 SMT versions

_Cockpit _



MiG 29 K cockpit similar cockpit is in UPG versions too

The Upgrade also include change the entire analog Cockpit into Multifunctional Digital Display. which can help the pilot took decisions faster, able to collect Target information, Surveliiance mission and can able to perform more in Combat Air Patrol Missions.

_Airframe_

Deal also include structural change of Airframe earlier Models doesn't have wet points to carry more External fuel Tanks and Internal fuel tank is also smaller, but newer version include added upto five We points also large modification behind the Cockpit to carry more internal fuel to Saty in the Air more time, also earlier Mig 29 doesn't have IFR (Inflight Refueling Probe ) but the Upgraded versions include the Refueling Probe.

The deal also include array of Air to Air, Air to Surface and Air to Sea Missiles, the Upgrade standard is same equal as the Russian Upgrade standard of SMT, also The Russians already completed and returned all six MiG 29 UPG to India, and India also successfully upgrade a MiG 29 in home to the Standard of UPG, and It's successfully flown and meets all Mission requirements

@SajeevJino Life of Soldiers: Ingeniously Modernized MiG 29 Flies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Training command chief inspects Surya Kiran practice - The Hindu
Updated: September 16, 2015 18:54 IST

Air Marshal S.R.K. Nair, air officer commanding in chief of the Indian Air Force training command, visited the Bidar Air Force Base on Tuesday.

His visit was significant as he inspected preparations by a team of Hawk pilots in performing aerial acrobatics, which were stopped after the Surya Kiran Aerobatics Team had was phased out four years ago.

Mr Nair’s visit is the clearest indication from the IAF that the new aerobatics team – also called Surya Kiran – is being revived. It is possible that the new team will be made up of Hawk aircrafts and will be based in Bidar, the country’s second biggest IAF training centre. IAF officials had announced in 2011 that the team would be resurrected, but there were no further updates.

On Tuesday, Mr. Nair visited the station memorial, and received a guard of honour. He inspected the infrastructure and other facilities and interacted with officers and trainees.

Mr. Nair joined the IAF in 1980 as a transport pilot and has served in various capacities as head of the Chandigarh IAF base and as director operations at air headquarters. He is the commodore commandant of the 44 Sqn AF, ‘The Mighty Jets’.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha releasing the ‘First Day Cover’, as the Indian Air Force Benevolent Association (IAFBA) completes 75 years of its existence, during the combined annual meet of Air Force Group Insurance Society (AFGIS) and Indian Air Force Benevolent Association (IAFBA), in New Delhi on September 17, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-September, 2015 17:11 IST
*Chief of the Air Staff (CAS) Addresses the Combined Annual Meet of AFGIS and IAFBA *

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, Chief of the Air Staff (CAS) addressed the combined Annual General Body Meeting of Air Force Group Insurance Scheme (AFGIS) and Indian Air Force Benevolent Association (IAFBA) at Air Force Auditorium, Subroto Park in New Delhi today. These are the two agencies which are the potent welfare arms of the IAF and have continuously evolved comprehensive welfare schemes catering to the diverse needs of Air Warriors, Air Veterans and their families. 

The Air Chief in his first part of his address, reviewed the performance of the association during 2014-2015. He lauded the role of IAFBA by conveying that it has been proactive and made a positive impact to the aspiration of air warriors, both serving and retired. The Air Chief also highlighted the humanitarian schemes being run by the association which included merit based scholarships, schemes of special children, disbursement of education loan, welfare loans, performing decent last rites of deceased air veterans etc. 

He also brought out that the IAFBA was completing 75 years of its existence on 22 November 2015. Towards this, the Air Chief also released a ‘First Day Cover’. 

In the second part of the address, the Air Chief highlighted some significant measures initiated by the AFGIS to enhance the financial security of serving & retired air warriors serving and retired. The important ones include credit of 0.5% of bonus to the survival benefit, the sustenance of the interest rate of 10% per annum on the survival benefits, the flying pay linked insurance scheme wef 01 October 2014, Social Security Deposit Scheme for benefit of widows and next- of- kin of air warriors, facility of SMS alerts to retiring members about remittance of survival benefits, and enhanced insurance cover to air veterans and increase of house building loan from existing Rs. 35 Lakh to Rs. 50 Lakh wef 01 October 2015. 

In his concluding address, the Air Chief complimented both the associations for their significant contribution towards financial security of the air warriors, air veterans and their families, and also directed them to continue to provide meaningful welfare service to their members.


----------



## masud

i have a question but don,t know where to ask? i decided to ask that question on this thread.
since indian air force operat mig-29 and su-30 both, i want to know which jet operational cost is less. i mean userfriendly, fuel eficincy, less maintanance cost, less accident etc..............?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-September, 2015 16:21 IST
*Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of the Air Staff Addresses Naval War College*

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee(COSC) and Chief of Air Staff (CAS) today delivered his address to the top brass of the three services as well as the civilian officers of the Government of India at the Naval War College, Goa. Talking on Transformation of the IAF-Challenges and Opportunities, ACM Raha brought out that Aerospace power being the youngest by virtue of a mere 110 years of existence also had the unique advantage of freedom from surface friction inherent in Land and Sea operations. Stressing on the primacy of aerospace power, he also said that it would also remain the primary instrument of choice in most operational contingencies and thereby affect the outcome in war and peace. 

ACM Raha stated that for India to have a greater strategic footprint in the existing world order, the requirement of aerial platforms for enhanced air mobility, heavy lift, Airborne early warning and in-flight refueling were considered inescapable. These platforms would also have enhanced relevance in the future threat environment. 

In conclusion, he said it was imperative that procurement of strategic assets be made a continuous and long term endeavour, based on judicious allotment of funds combined with visionary planning and commitment of national resources, involving all the stake holders.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha presenting a memento to the team leader of Ultra Marathon running team, during the carnival ‘Indradhanush’, commemorating 50 years of 1965 war, at Rajpath, in New Delhi on September 20, 2015.






Ministry of Defence
21-September, 2015 17:17 IST
*The Chief of the AIR Staff Inaugurates EMI-EMC Testing and Near Field Test Range (NFTR) at Bharat Electronics Limited, Ghaziabad *

Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (COSC) and Chief of the Air Staff (CAS), Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha inaugurated the Electro-Magnetic Interference (EMI) – Electro-Magnetic Compatibility (EMC) test facility and Near Field Test Range (NFTR) at Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL), Ghaziabad today. The Air Chief was given a brief presentation about BEL which was followed by an address by Mr. SK Sharma, Chairman & Managing Director of Bharat Electronics Limited. 

Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) was established in Bangalore in 1954 under the Ministry of Defence (MoD) which manufactures a wide array of products in the areas of Radars, Electronic warfare Systems, Military Communication Systems, Weapon Systems, C4I Systems, Shelters, Electro Optics etc. BEL (Ghaziabad) specializes in design, development, manufacturing and production of Ground Radars, Antenna systems and Command & Control Systems. 

The setting up of these state of the art testing facilities is a part of the transformation process of BEL into a major R&D and manufacturing centre of excellence in the critical field of electronic systems in the country for the armed forces. This will give fillip in developing and manufacturing products of superior performance and reliability with capability to operate in dense electro magnetic environment in the battlefield. This event was followed by a visit to the key facilities, where Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha was updated on the ongoing projects.

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha unveiling the plaque to inaugurate the Near Field Antenna Test Range-II, at BEL, Ghaziabad September 21, 2015. The CMD of BEL, Mr. S.K. Sharma is also seen.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha addressing at the inauguration of the EMI-EMC testing facility and a Near Field Antenna Test Range-II, at BEL, Ghaziabad September 21, 2015. The CMD of BEL, Mr. S.K. Sharma and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha being briefed about the various projects, by the CMD of BEL, Mr. S.K. Sharma, at BEL, Ghaziabad September 21, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ind4Ever

Breaking News !!! Govt clears multi-billion dollar deal for military helicopters

The BEAST IS ON ITS WAY !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha presenting the trophy to the winning team of the Air Force Quiz competition organised for air warriors across the Air Force as part of Air Force Day Celpebrations-2015, in New Delhi on September 24, 2015. Mr. Rajiv Makhni, Managing Editor Technology with NDTV is also seen.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha with the participants during the Air Force quiz competition organised for air warriors across the Air Force as part of Air Force Day Celpebrations-2015, in New Delhi on September 24, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

High-rises around Yelahanka Air Force Station a cause of concern - The Hindu
Updated: September 24, 2015 05:31 IST





The town planning rules clearly state that for construction of high-rises within the 20-km radius of an airport, a no-objection certificate has to be obtained from the air base authorities and the Ministry of Defence.— Photo: Sudhakara Jain





*Cranes are perched atop buildings and they pose a problem’*
After birds, it is that high-rises coming up around Ballari Road that are posing problems for pilots at the Yelahanka Air Force Station, the only Air Force base in Bengaluru.

Speaking to presspersons here on Wednesday, Yelahanka Air Force Station’s Chief Operations Officer Amit Pushkar said that the bird menace – which had peaked due to the improper facilities at Mavallipura dumpyard – had reduced. However, numerous high-rises had popped up in the area.

“At least five cranes are perched atop buildings and pose a hindrance to landing aircraft,” he said. Despite town planning rules specifying high-rises within 20-km radius of the airfield need a No Objection Certificate from the Ministry of Defence and air base authorities, there have been violations, said Mr. Pushkar.

Air Commodore S.C. Gulati, Air Ofﬁcer Commanding of the AFS, said meetings have been held with the Bangalore Development Authority and the Bruhat Bengaluru Mahanagara Palike on the issue.

However, the Bengaluru Development Authority said that it could not take action in this case as it was not within the scope of the authority. “Plan approvals are given by BBMP and it is not our jurisdiction,” said P.N. Naik, Member Engineer, BDA.

Mayor B.N. Manjunath Reddy said that the approvals were given only after the Air Force authorities gave their nod.

To avoid such issues from cropping up, the town planning rules clearly state that for construction of high-rises in the 20-km radius of an airport, a no-objection certificate has to be obtained. “Before we go for plan sanction, the NOC has to be issued. Every airport has a tunnel path which can have no obstacles and as long as this tunnel path is not blocked, there should be no issue,” said Suresh Hari, General Secretary, CREDAI-Bengaluru.


----------



## Hindustani78

Sky divers of Indian Air Force ‘Akash Ganga’ team showing their skills during a rehearsal for Air Fest 2015 at Air force headquarters, Vayusena Nagar in Nagpur on Saturday. PTI Photo. 





Indian Air Force (IAF) troopers perform during a rehearsal ahead of Air Force Day at Air force headquarters, Vasusena Nagar in Nagpur on Saturday. PTI Photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

ice_man said:


> How Many squadrons of Su-30s of india are in the north to counter the Chinese?
> 
> Ladakh, Aksi Chin area.


Su-30 MKI is a very long range fighter.A MKI stationed in Gujarat can cover Ladakh and Aksi Chin comfortably.
Hope i have answered the question.



masud said:


> i have a question but don,t know where to ask? i decided to ask that question on this thread.
> since indian air force operat mig-29 and su-30 both, i want to know which jet operational cost is less. i mean userfriendly, fuel eficincy, less maintanance cost, less accident etc..............?


We don't know the exact numbers. Both have reported problem with unavailability of spairs .
Considering MKI is bigger and have maintenance intensive high output engines it could be more costlier to operate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

Agent_47 said:


> Su-30 MKI is a very long range fighter.A MKI stationed in Gujarat can cover Ladakh and Aksi Chin comfortably.
> Hope i have answered the question.



yes it can. However, for a quick reaction if their is airspace violation in let's say Laddakh india needs to base them close to the chinese border don't you think??


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force’s Sarang helicopters perform during the 83rd Anniversary celebration of Indian Air Force at the ‘Air Fest-2015’ in Nagpur.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648498528218517504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-September, 2015 17:32 IST
*83 Air Force Day: Air Display *

The Indian Air Force proudly celebrates its 83 anniversary on 08 Oct 2015. A scintillating air display by various aircraft will be the hallmark of the Air Force Day Parade cum Investiture Ceremony at Air Force Station Hindan (Ghaziabad). Rehearsals for the air display will commence from 01st October 2015 (Thursday). Area over which aircraft will be flying at low levels are Wazirpur bridge – Karwalnagar – Afjalpur - Hindan, Shamili – Jiwana – Chandinagar – Hindan, Hapur – Philkua – Ghaziabad – Hindan.

*BIRDS POSE A VERY SERIOUS THREAT TO FLYING AIR CRAFT, SPECIALLY AT LOW LEVELS. EATABLES THROWN OUT IN THE OPEN ATTRACT BIRDS. TO ENSURE SAFETY OF THE AIRCRAFT, PILOTS AND PEOPLE ON GROUND, THE INDIAN AIR FORCE REQUESTS ALL CITIZENS OF DELHI, GHAZIABAD AND ITS NEGHBOURHOOD NOT TO THROW EATABLES AND GARBAGE IN OPEN. ALSO, IF THEY FIND ANY CARCASSES/DEAD ANIMALS LYING OUT IN OPEN, THEY MUST REPORT TO THE NEAREST AIR FORCE UNIT/POLICE STATION TO ARRANGE FOR ITS DISPOSAL. ALSO PLEASE CALL/SMS TO OFFICER INCHARGE BIRD HAZARD COMBAT TEAM (BHCT) ON CELL NO. 9654396604* 

The air display will commence with flag bearing sky divers of famous AKASH GANGA Team dropping out AN-32 aircraft in their colourful canopies.

The commencement of Air Force Day Parade will be marked by fly past of “ENSIGN” formation comprising of three Mi-17 V5 helicopters in VIC formation trooping the Air Force Ensign CHAKRA formation comprising of three Mi-35 in VIC formation would follow. This will be followed by HERCULES formation comprising of three C-130J aircraft in VIC formation.

The fighter fly past will be led by three JAGUAR in VIC formation, closely followed by three BISON in VIC formation, followed by SU-30 aircraft. Vintage TIGERMOTH and HARVARD fly past at low level. This will be followed by fly past of one C-17 aircraft flanked by two SU-30 aircraft. The new SKAT Aerobatic display team comprising of four HAWK aircraft will make its maiden appearance on the Air Force Day Parade. 

This would be followed by aerobatic display by a PILATUS once again making its debut. SARANG Helicopter display team will perform their famous Air Display as grand finale to the Air Force Day Parade 2015.

FOR DETAILS PLEASE VISIT: www.INDIANAIRFORCE.COM/AFDP2015

Note: Kindly publish message in the box to help ensure a ‘safe’ FLYING ENVIRONMENT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha interacting with Air Force Civilians, as part of the Air Force Day Celebrations-15, in New Delhi on September 29, 2015.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hindustani78 said:


> The new SKAT Aerobatic display team comprising of four HAWK aircraft will make its maiden appearance on the Air Force Day Parade.


Looking forward to this most of all, it has been al too long since SKAT last performed. Hopefully we will see them back up to full strength (comprising 21 a/c to sustain a 9-ship display) flying their iconic diamond formation soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Indian Journos 

Clipping of Tribune India - The Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Sukhoi Su-30MKI, a twinjet Multirole Air superiority fighter lands after a sortie at the forward base in the Western sector recently. PTI Photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*IAF Goes Public With Su-30 Problems*

NEW DELHI, OCT.3, 2015: The Indian Air Force (IAF) leadership has gone public with the poor *operational availability of its frontline Su-30MKI fighter fleet, which is reported to be as low as 50 per cent. Also, for the first time, the IAF complained bitterly about the quality of this fighter.*

"*There are issues about repair, overhaul, turn-around time and supply of spares by the Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM)*," complained IAF chief Arup Raha, at a press conference ahead of Air Force Day. The IAF has contracted for 272 Su-30MKI fighters, most of which are being license-produced by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) in India.




"They have missed production targets, and there are issues of quality control," the Air Chief Marshal said.

In an exclusive interview ahead of his press conference, Raha had told Arming India that the IAF intended to have a total of 13 squadrons equipped with the Su-30 MKI aircraft. "There are certain slippages in delivery, but they are not alarming and are being addressed through measures at the appropriate levels," he had said about the Su-30MKI program.

Illustrating the benefits of ample supply of spares, Raha said the IAF's Su-30MKI complement for the recently-conducted 'Exercise Indradhanush' in Britain did not miss a single mission because of sufficient spares back-up. "There was 100 per cent availability of our aircraft during this exercise," he recalled. Efforts are being made to increase the supply of spares.

*The IAF chief also flagged problems in the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) with Russia. "There are issues related to work share, technology, costs and time frame. The matter has been taken up at the highest level," he said. *

Despite intimate ties, such issues demonstrate the edgy relationship with Russian entities at a functional level. *Last year, a public spat broke out between the IAF and the Russian OEM, after an "involuntary" crash of an IAF Su-30MKI at Pune, over the reason for the accident. The IAF maintains that there's a history of "involuntary ejections" with the Su-30. Both the pilots were ejected as they were preparing to land at the Lohegaon airbase in Pune, leading to the crash. *

*Arming India*

*Rafale Induction Will Arrest Draw-Down of Combat Fleet: ACM Arup Raha*

*By Arming India Correspondent*

NEW DELHI, OCT.2, 2015: India's air force has placed its bets on the Rafale combat plane induction in the near future to stem the rapid depletion of its combat strength and is hoping that the contracts for the French aircraft are signed at the earliest. It also envisages achieving the sanctioned strength of 42 combat squadrons by 2027, to be ready to meet a possible two-front war threat.

The Indian Air Force is also working alongside the Defense, Home Affairs and Civil Aviation ministries to work out a regulatory mechanism for unregulated flying objects that pose a threat to the safety and security of vital installations in India, a full 15 years after the 9/11 attacks in New York, says Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha in an exclusive interview to Arming India.

*Here goes the part-1 of the two-part interview given ahead of the Air Force Day on Oct.8: *

*Q. We’ve recently witnessed the 50th anniversary of the 1965 Indo-Pak War. It’s also provided a moment of introspection. What are the priorities which need immediate attention of the decision-makers in the context of current challenges? What are the challenges and shortfalls which need immediate attention?*

A. IAF is a technology intensive organization and skill development is a long drawn process. Our major challenge has always been to synchronize these two for optimum results. As a result of our critical self-analysis, we, as an organization are focusing on processes rather than events. Our operational capability is dependent on five verticals, namely equipment, training, procedures, infrastructure and force application, based on knowledge and in-depth analysis. Our capability at any instance is governed by the vertical least developed. Therefore, our endeavor is to keep all the verticals moving up in sync. We are aggressively pursuing our acquisitions and simultaneously changing our training philosophy and operational procedures to exploit our equipment profile fully. While infrastructure is being developed on ground to assist aerospace operations, minds are being trained for holistic capability development.

*Q. Similarly, what are the emerging future security challenges, say 20-30 years from now, for the IAF that your crystal gazing is throwing up, and what are your thoughts on how to counter these future threats? After the 9/11 attacks in New York, the possibility of an aerial asymmetric warfare by either state or non-state actors became a reality? What’s the next big threat today, in your assessment? *

A. Security challenges are extremely dynamic in nature and so are the responses to them. Instead of crystal gazing to assess ‘likely threats’ over a period of 20-30 years, we undertake a process based enhancement of our capability. IAF is focusing on ‘Men, Machine and Methods’. It has constantly believed that by making wise investments in these three areas, we will not only be ready for the existing threats but will also be well prepared to anticipate and respond to future challenges including those from non-state actors. The threat from un-regulated flying objects and machines has emerged very clearly. The MoD/IAF is coordinating with MoCA and MHA to establish proper regulations and control to counter the threat.

*Q. How would you compare IAF’s combat, air defense, military transport, ISR capabilities with that of Pakistan Air Force and Chinese PLAAF? What would you suggest should be the Indian strategy to match capability or to counter the threats arising out of India’s traditional rival’s capabilities?*

A. Threat and security assessment is a natural and on-going process for a country to ensure its national security. We are enhancing our capability to meet various multi-dimensional threats that we may have to address in the future. Our modernization plan and infrastructure development is in sync with our endeavor to retain a ‘Combat and Capability Edge’. IAF’s focus is on its Capability Enhancement and is not country-specific

*Q. The Air Force’s fighter squadron strength, which is one of the parameters to measure the air power that India wields in the region, is at a low. It may not, at present, be at an all-time low vis-à-vis the sanctioned fleet strength. But in the due course of the next five to seven years, it could actually touch an all-time low. Is this a fair assessment? Could you please explain how this process of force level depletion is happening? What would be its effects on the Air Force’s ability to perform its role in the overall security architecture of India? Also, how do you plan to mitigate the situation? What are the likely impediments to the mitigation process?*

A. Presently, IAF has 35 active fighter Squadrons against Government authorized strength of 42 Squadrons. The reduction in the strength of fighter Squadrons is due to obsolescence over a period of time. The shortfall in fighter aircraft strength is planned to be made good through induction of the remaining contracted Su-30 MKI, LCA, Rafale and other suitable fighter aircraft. We are also ensuring higher availability of aircraft through better maintenance and logistics management. The Government is aware of the need and the right decisions will be taken to meet our defence requirements. The IAF expects to achieve the sanctioned strength of 42 Fighter Squadrons by the end of the 14th Plan period.

*Q. What are your force accretion plans? When and how would you achieve a stage when force accretions will begin to happen? How would you sustain that pace of growth of the combat fleet for the long term, say 2030, 2040 and 2050? What’s your desired end-state in terms of your combat fleet strength? How would you maintain those force levels after you have achieved it?*

A. Force accretion is a process which is already in progress as part of the long term capability enhancement vision of the IAF. The capability building of the IAF has received a boost during the current Plan period and I am sure that we will be able to sustain the rate in future as well. We aim to achieve the authorized strength of fighter Squadrons by the end of the 14th Plan period. The sustenance of any fleet is undertaken by following the best maintenance practices and supply chain management. We also undertake mid-life upgrades on fleets in order to enhance their operational capability and relevance. The desired end-state is the capability to undertake full-spectrum operations in the most effective manner in a networked environment. The Government and IAF are committed to ensure that the capability build-up and its sustenance are met through indigenous sources to the maximum extent possible.

*Q. Against the backdrop of the retraction of the 2007 MMRCA tender after a long-winding haggling process since Rafale was selected as the L-1 in 2012, what are your expectations from the 36-Rafale government-to-government contract that India is negotiating with France, in terms of how quickly the negotiations could be completed, the deal signed, and the deliveries begin? What are the specific issues that are currently under discussion between the two nation’s negotiation committees? Could you elaborate on the key issues under discussion?*

A. The contract negotiations for the 126 MMRCA had reached a stalemate and the process was not making any headway for almost two years. Realizing the ‘Critical Operational Necessity’ of fighter aircraft in the IAF and likelihood of further delays in concluding the MMRCA contract negotiations, the Government decided to procure 36 Rafale aircraft from France through an Inter-Government route. The induction of these aircraft will assist the IAF in arresting the draw down in the number of combat squadrons. The negotiations for the procurement of 36 Rafale aircraft along with Weapons, Sensors and Counter-measures packages are in progress with the French.

*Q. Air Force’s requirement under the now-terminated MMRCA tender was 126 aircraft with an option for 63-plane follow-on order. Are these the present requirement too for this class of an aircraft in the Air Force fleet? If yes, how do you plan to make up for the numbers? If no, then what is the number you are looking to procure? What are your alternative plans if you intend to stop the Rafale fleet at 36 planes?*

A. The present case is for the procurement of 36 Rafale aircraft. The Government is aware of our requirements and would take a decision on induction of additional fighter aircraft in due course.

*Q. There have been references to Su-30 MKI’s capability shortfall in an one-on-one dogfight during a close air combat vis-à-vis Pakistan Air Force’s F-16 C/D, primarily due to the latter’s EW strength? Is that assessment correct and if so, doesn’t this situation pose a limitation on Indian Su-30 MKI fleet countering the PAF’s F-16 fleet? What’s IAF’s counter within its fleet to that capability in the rival’s fleet? *

A. Su-30 MKI is a potent platform and is capable of meeting all our operational requirements including those in a one-to-one combat scenario. Our forces have been participating in international exercises with friendly Air Forces against front line state-of the art fighter aircraft, which has provided insight into their capability and operational philosophy. The Su-30 has always performed well during such bi-lateral and multi-lateral Air Force level exercises.

*Q. What’s going to be the final number of Su-30 MKI squadrons in the Air Force? How are inductions keeping pace with your plans? Have you overcome the issues of new Sukhoi bases not having shelters for the aircraft that are being deployed in the North East, such as in Tezpur or Chabua?*

A. We intend to have a total of 13 squadrons equipped with the Su-30 MKI aircraft. There are certain slippages in delivery but they are not alarming and are being addressed through measures at the appropriate levels.

*Q. Would the IAF consider procuring some of the other contenders in the now dead MMRCA tender, such as F-16, Eurofighter Typhoon, Saab or MiG-35 to meet the gap in the combat fleet requirement?*

A. These aircraft are state-of-the-art fighters being operated by several Air Forces the world over. However, the IAF is not considering any such proposal at the moment. The Government will take a decision on induction of additional fighter aircraft in due course of time.

*Q. Is a light, single-engine combat aircraft requirement of the IAF real? If so, could you confirm if the IAF is examining the offer from Saab for Gripen or Textron for the Scorpion or any other plane in the category to meet this requirement? *

A. The IAF fighter fleet will be a mix of light, single-engine aircraft and multi-role twin-engine aircraft that will enable us to prosecute air operations across the entire spectrum of conflicts.

Arming India

*Defense Space Agency Coming Up As An Interim Before Aerospace Command: ACM Arup Raha*

*By Arming India Correspondent*

NEW DELHI, Oct.2, 2015: India is establishing a Defense Space Agency (DSA) as an interim arrangement ahead of the government approval for setting up of the ambitious tri-services Aerospace Command, on the lines of the U.S. Air Force's Aerospace Command. The Headquarters of the Integrated Defense Staff (HQ IDS) is working out the charter of responsibilities of the DSA, even as the Narendra Modi government is actively considering the setting up of the Aerospace Command.

Indian Air Force (IAF) is also seriously considering a combat role for its fleet of BAE Systems' Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers (AJTs) that would number about 126, including the 20 that would be operated by the Surya Kiran Aerobatics Team. This will happen after the Hawk fleet goes through an avionics upgrade program, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha said in an exclusive interview to Arming India here ahead of the Air Force Day on Oct.8.

Meanwhile, the India-Russia Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) program is in trouble over differences between the two sides on the aircraft's technical features, costs and delivery schedule. IAF also plans to have just three attack helicopter units to perform all envisaged roles, including support to the Indian Army.

The IAF has, finally, agreed to have the HAL-built HTT-40 basic trainers in its fleet and it would get 70 of these indigenous planes. Following the changes in the trainer fleet, IAF has changed the rookie pilots training program into a two-stage training, instead of the previously three-stage training, and the first batch of trainee pilots are going through this changed training schedules already.

*Here is the part-2 of the interview: *

*Q. During the AeroIndia-2015, the BAE Systems came to the show with a static display of an armed Hawk AJT. Is the Indian Air Force considering weaponizing the Hawks and if so, what are the combat roles you think you can use this sub-sonic trainer for?*

A. We already have an operational role for the Hawk Mk-132 aircraft. A proposal for avionics upgrade of Hawk Mk-132 aircraft that will give the aircraft enhanced combat capability is under consideration at Air HQ.

*Q. How is the negotiation with Russia regarding the FGFA progressing and has India whittled down its requirement for the FGFA? How many number of FGFA would form part of the Indian Air Force’s combat fleet? Have issues such as work share resolved on the FGFA program? What all has been achieved in the program till date and what more work is required to be completed on the FGFA? What’s the next step in the FGFA agreement?*

A. The Inter-Governmental Agreement (IGA) for development and production of FGFA was signed on Oct.18, 2007 between India and Russia. The IGA had envisaged equal participation and funding by Indian and Russian sides in this project. There are certain issues involving technical features, cost and delivery timelines, which are being addressed at the highest level.

*Q. In January 2015, the HAL handed over a LSP version of the Tejas to the Indian Air Force. Have you flown the aircraft and checked its performance? Is the Air Force satisfied with its performance? When would the first and the second LCA MkI squadron be raised? With the Air Force having no control over the LCA program’s progress, how do you get the HAL to meet the schedules of the Tejas MkII development? How many squadrons of LCA MkII do you envisage having in the IAF? What are the operational limitations that the MkII of the aircraft may come with?*

A. The documents for the first series production LCA Mk-1 were handed over to IAF on 17 January 2015; however, the aircraft is yet to be delivered to IAF. We will be in a position to form the first LCA Squadron after receipt of the first four LCA, which is now expected in 2016. The LCA Mk-2 was envisaged to overcome certain shortfalls related to performance, self-protection suite and maintainability aspects of LCA Mk-1. The LCA Mk-2 is at the D&D stage and delivery timelines cannot be estimated at this stage.

*Q. The present Indian government seems to be moving ahead with the plan to establish a tri-services Aerospace Command and the Air Force seems to be the one that would steer this Command. What capabilities would be at the command of this higher formation in the Indian defence establishment? What sort of operations would it conduct? *

A. Government is actively considering setting up of the Aerospace Command to look after the critical requirements of the Armed Forces. The proposals are being processed through HQ IDS and MoD. After its approval from the government, this Command will be established in due course of time. However, in the interim Defence Space Agency is being set up at HQ IDS and its Charter of Responsibilities are being worked out.

*Q. How seriously are you considering having ISTAR aircraft from the U.S. in your fleet, as it was suggested during U.S. Defence Secretary Ashton Carter’s visit to India earlier this year?*

A. The IAF is serious about procurement of ISTAR aircraft. Various options are under consideration.

*Q. What’s been the progress on the Air Force’s requirement for more AWACS, beyond the three that you already have mounted on the IL-76 platform? What is your assessment on the requirement for such platforms, including the AEW&CS for the Indian Air Force? Do you foresee the use of more Aerostats and such airborne radars in ISR roles and what could be your ISR platforms requirement, say in 2030?*

A. We have already inducted three IL-76 based AWACS and are in the process of procuring another two. The Embraer based AEW&C aircraft is nearing completion of its flight testing. The indigenous AWACS programme, AWACS (India), is currently at contract negotiation stage. We had inducted two Aerostat systems in May 2002. A case is being processed to procure additional Aerostats.

*Q. The Air Force’s program to procure the Apache attack helicopters and the Chinook heavy lift helicopters have gone through and you have signed the contract. What could be the possible requirement of the IAF for more attack helicopters, if the Indian Army’s Aviation Wing would henceforth have their own attack helicopter fleet for close air support roles? Could you provide an estimate of what the fleet strength of the attack helicopters is, including the two existing Russian platforms?*

A. The IAF’s requirement of the attack helicopters is independent of the Army Aviation Wing’s procurements. Our attack helicopters have a clearly defined role in our operational plans. Support to the Army is one of these roles. We intend to have three helicopter units equipped with attack helicopters to meet all envisaged operational roles, including AD against slow-moving aircraft during peacetime.

*Q. The Air Force is said to have recommended the termination of the IJT program by HAL. This gap in the need for a Stage-II trainer jet will plague the Air Force for some time to come. What are the alternatives you are looking at to meet the rookie pilot’s Stage-II training, apart from the continued use of Kiran HJTs?*

A. The Pilatus PC-7 Basic Trainer Aircraft and Hawk Advanced Jet Trainer are already fully integrated into the IAF’s training pattern. Both these trainer aircraft are supported by their respective Simulators. Hence, IAF has initiated the process for conducting a flying training pattern based on two aircraft types: viz PC-7 Mk-II and HAWK AJT, to replace the ‘three aircraft – three stages’ programme that had so far been in place. Limited numbers of flight cadets have already started training on this pattern, i.e., Stage II (Fighter Stream) on the PC-7 and the number of trainees will gradually go up with increase in the number of PC-7 Mk-II aircraft.

*Q. Considering the possible force accretion to match the sanctioned fleet strength, would the IAF have a requirement for more Basic Trainers and Advanced Jet Trainers to train rookie pilots? How have you been managing your pilots training programs and schedules, despite the shortages in the Stage-I, II and III trainers? How are delivery scheduled for the PC-7 Mk II and the Hawk AJTs keeping pace? Are you still interested in HTT-40?*

A. IAF has a requirement of 183 Basic Trainer Aircraft (BTA). 75 Pilatus PC-7 Mk-II BTA have already been contracted and all aircraft will be delivered by October this year. Additional 38 Pilatus PC-7 Mk-II aircraft are being procured under the Option Clause. HAL built HTT-40 is planned to meet the requirement of the remaining 70 BTAs for the IAF. The first flight of the HAL-built HTT-40 that was earlier expected in June 2015 has now been re-scheduled to December 2015. The requirement of Advanced Jet Trainer (AJT) aircraft is being met through the Hawk Mk-132 aircraft of which adequate numbers have been contracted. Considering the excellent performance of the PC-7 Mk-II BTA and Hawk Mk-132 AJT, IAF has initiated a process for conducting two-aircraft flying training pattern on the PC-7 Mk-II and HAWK AJT, instead of the three aircraft–three stage programme in place till now.

*Q. Since you have begun phasing out the MiG-21s and MiG-27 squadrons already, would this affect the training schedule of rookie fighter pilots on supersonic aircraft? What is the aircraft you have in mind to introduce the rookie combat pilots to train on supersonic aircraft?*

A. After training on Hawk AJT, the majority of the young fighter pilots are posted to certain earmarked operational training Squadrons of IAF. Supersonic training is part and parcel of operational training in all these Squadrons.

*Q. The Air Force’s plans to procure more mid-air refuelers hasn’t been heard of for such a long while, even after selecting a platform that suits your requirement nearly three years ago. What do you intend to do with that procurement plan? How increasingly do you feel the need for more midair refueller fleet, considering that your combat planes keep flying out of the country to participate in bilateral air exercises with several nations these days and even for training and other actual missions?*

A. In the future, most of the combat aircraft in the IAF inventory will be Air-to-Air Refuelling capable. Hence, procurement of additional FRA will significantly enhance the capability and reach of the IAF within our area of interest. The case for the procurement of additional Flight Refuelling Aircraft (FRA) is at the contract negotiation stage.

Arming India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

ANALYSIS: Drone deals highlight military ties between Israel and Russia

*There have been recent reports that Russia and Israel are cooperating on a new line of jet fighters intended for sale to India*, which has dramatically improved its relations with Israel since the election in May 2014 of Prime Minister Narendra Modi. - See more at: ANALYSIS: Drone deals highlight military ties between Israel and Russia

What's this new jet fighter to india?


----------



## saurav

#hydra# said:


> ANALYSIS: Drone deals highlight military ties between Israel and Russia
> 
> *There have been recent reports that Russia and Israel are cooperating on a new line of jet fighters intended for sale to India*, which has dramatically improved its relations with Israel since the election in May 2014 of Prime Minister Narendra Modi. - See more at: ANALYSIS: Drone deals highlight military ties between Israel and Russia
> 
> What's this new jet fighter to india?



Probably talking about the next batch of Phalcons ? Or, integration of Pods in MKI ?


----------



## #hydra#

saurav said:


> Probably talking about the next batch of Phalcons ? Or, integration of Pods in MKI ?


It's about jet fighter,so its not about phalcon. Let's wait till modi's trip to Russia in the month of December.


----------



## SRP

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=946675285371095

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-October, 2015 16:53 IST
*Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Chief of The Air Staff (CAS) Inaugurates Induction Publicity Exhibition Vehicle (IPEV)*

Amidst the Indian Air Force’s 83rd anniversary celebrations, Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha inaugurated the Induction Publicity Exhibition Vehicle (IPEV), at Air Force Station, Race Course, New Delhi, today. The IAF has been exploring innovative means to connect to today’s tech savvy and button friendly generation bringing IAF closer to the life through impact of direct contact programmes. Last year, the IAF had launched an air combat 3D mobile game towards this pursuit. 

The IPEV has been modified to bring various facets and the working of the IAF to aspirants across the expanse of the country. The newly launched vehicle houses an Information Zone which would give aspirants all career related information. It has an Experience Zone in which one can enjoy the thrill of various AF activities like Sarang aerobatics, AWDT, flying ,etc, through Glasstron goggles. The vehicle also has a Simulator Zone where one can experience the joy of flying various aircraft. The aircraft Model Zone displays latest aircraft in its inventory with their features and videos. 

The IPEV would be tasked to visit various educational institutes across the country. The creatively designed exteriors and state of art equipment like touch panels, tabs, simulator and video screens would provide the right platform for IAF branding and publicity to today’s youth. 


The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha inaugurated the Induction Publicity Exhibition Vehicle (IPEV), in New Delhi on October 05, 2015.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha and other senior officers of Indian Air Force during the newly inaugurated Induction Publicity Exhibition Vehicle (IPEV), in New Delhi on October 05, 2015.


----------



## sudhir007

more pic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Glimpses of Air Force Day Parade full dress rehearsal at Air Force Station Hindan, in Uttar Pradesh on October 06, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
07-October, 2015 21:53 IST
*President of India greets Indian Air Force on the eve of its 83rd Anniversary 
*

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee greeted the Indian Air Force on the eve of its 83rd Anniversary (October 8, 2015).

In his message, the President has said “I am happy to know that the Indian Air Force (IAF) is celebrating its 83rd Anniversary on October 8, 2015.

The Indian Air Force has remained the vanguard of the Indian skies safeguarding the sovereignty of our nation all through it’s glorious history of eight decades. Over the years, IAF has evolved into a formidable force with new acquisitions and weapons of great precision. Today, IAF is rated one of the best in the world and has acquired the capability of strategic reach and precision targeting.

In today’s world order, the role of IAF is not only limited to fighting a war but also rendering timely assistance during national crisis. On numerous occasions in the past, during natural disasters, IAF has been at the forefront providing timely succor and relief. The recent efforts of IAF to airlift our countrymen from Yemen, rescuing people during flash floods in Srinagar and the assistance rendered to the people of Nepal during the aftermath of a massive earthquake is praiseworthy. It bears testimony to IAF’s glorious legacy of valour, courage and commitment. The nation remains indebted to the air-warriors for their selflessness and sacrifice. I am confident that the ongoing process of modernisation will transform the IAF into an even more potent and strategic force and it will continue to serve the nation with dedication and commitment.

On this occasion, I extend my warm greetings and felicitations to all IAF personnel, civilians and their families. I am proud of the achievements made by IAF over the years and wish it continued success in all its future endeavours”.

***

IAF paratroopers perform during the the full dress rehearsal for the Air Force Day function at Air Force Station Hindon in Ghaziabad.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
08-October, 2015 08:14 IST
*PM salutes the Air Force personnel, on Air Force Day*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has saluted the Air Force personnel, on Air Force Day. 

"I salute our air force personnel on Air Force Day. They have always served India with great courage and determination. 

Contribution of our Air Force is monumental. They are always at the forefront, be it in protecting skies or in times of disasters", the Prime Minister said.

***

Hercules, Sky-divers, Aerobatics on display at 83rd Air Force Day Celebrations | Zee News
Last Updated: Thursday, October 8, 2015 - 10:27




New Delhi: The Indian Air Force is celebrating its 83rd Air Force Day with a large parade and air display at the Hindon air base near Delhi today.

The highlight of this year's event will be the re-constituted Surya Kiran Aerobatic Team (SKAT) which will be showcased for the first time.

The squadron was disbanded four years ago due to shortage of aircraft. It used to fly ageing Kiran trainers at the time but now has shifted to British-designed Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers.

Sky divers of the Akash Ganga aerobatic squadron will be a prominent feature of the event.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi also congratulated the IAF on the ocasssion. 


I salute our air force personnel on Air Force Day. They have always served India with great courage & determination. pic.twitter.com/S0Wr3nySYa

— Narendra Modi (@narendramodi) October 8, 2015

The event began with a fly past of three Mi-17 V5 helicopters with ensign of the Air Force in a "vic" or V-shaped formation at the air base in Ghaziabad in Uttar Pradesh.

The parade will see Hercules formation comprising three C-130J aircraft in the same formation.


The fighter fly past will be led by three Jaguars in Vic formation, closely followed by three Bisons in Vic formation, followed by SU-30 aircraft.

Next will be the C-17 aircraft flanked by two SU-30 aircraft.

The grand finale will see Sarang Helicopter team performing their famous air display.

PTI

*****************
IAF to induct women pilots in fighter stream: Air Chief Arup Raha | Zee News
Last Updated: Thursday, October 8, 2015 - 10:50







Hindon Air Force Base, Ghaziabad: In a big announcement, Indian Air Force Chief Arup Raha, Thursday, said that women will be inducted as fighter pilots soon.


Speaking at the 83rd IAF Day celebrations, Raha said, “We have women pilots flying transport aircraft and helicopter. We are now planning to induct them into the fighter stream to meet the aspiration of young women of India.”

The announcement is significant as it signifies the breaking of the final glass ceiling by women IAF pilots.


Interestingly, Air Chief Raha had last year rejected the idea of women as fighter pilots as they were not physically suited to fly fighter planes, especially when they are pregnant or have other health issues.

However, no one ever had any doubts on the capabilities women pilots. They have been found as proficient as their male counterparts in flying high-risk rescue and other missions.

Some of them have even flown sorties of AN-32 aircraft to Daulat Beg Oldi in Ladakh, the world's highest advanced landing ground at 16,500-feet, as well as IL-76 heavy-lift aircraft to Leh.

Also, Squadron Leader Deepika Misra recently stormed a fiercely male bastion by joining the helicopter display team ‘Sarang'.

It really was time women got a chance to soar high, as high men can.

First Published: Thursday, October 8, 2015 - 10:32


----------



## Hindustani78

I salute our air force personnel on Air Force Day. They have always served India with great courage & determination.
Twitter@narendramodi











]
Proud of the dedication of #IndianAirForce. Thank you to each of them for their commitment & many sacrifices #IAFDay - Twitter@sachin_rt


----------



## Hindustani78

*Asessts of IAF in use*

IAF had inducted Jet fighters back in 1948. In MiG category India has nine different types of jet fighter planes - MiG-21bis [Fishbed N] - Type 75, MiG-21Bison, MiG-21M/MF [Fishbed J] - Type 96, MiG-21U/UM/US [Mongol] - Type 66, MiG-23UM [Flogger], MiG-27M [Flogger] Bahadur, MiG-29 [Fulcrum] Baaz, MiG-29 UPG (Upgrade) and MiG23UM. The picture shows a MiG 27.





Sukhoi is a Russian prototype of the fifth generation fighter planes. In this category we have Sukhoi Su-30K/MK-1 [Flanker] and Sukhoi Su-30K/MKI [Flanker].





Jaguar jets fall under the fighters and bombers category. In this type there are three fighter planes, SEPECAT Jaguar IB, SEPECAT Jaguar IM and SEPECAT Jaguar IS.





HAL Tejas also falls in the category of Fighters and bombers. In this type India has five different kinds of jets - HAL ADA Tejas, HAL Tejas LSPs, HAL Tejas PV1, PV2 & PV3, HAL Tejas TD1 & TD2 and HAL Tejas (Trainer).




Other than attacking enemies a HAL Chetak and Cheetah helicopters are often used for logistical support for the Indian Army in remote and inaccessible areas. Other than that, HAL Dhruv and HAL Light Combat Helicopter (LCH) also used for the same purposes.





Picture shows an MI-17 V5 helicopter. In Mil MI category IAF has four different types of helicopter- Mil Mi-17 [Hip] Pratap, Mil Mi-25 / Mi-35 [Hind] Akbar, Mil Mi-26 "Halo" and Mil Mi-8 [Hip] Rana.






Jet planes are also used for different other purposes. IAF has Trainers and Utility Aircraft, Transport Aircraft and other UAVs, Microlights, Ultralights, Motorised Gliders.


----------



## Hindustani78

Former Indian cricketer and honorary Indian Air Force (IAF) officer Sachin Tendulkar, seated, attends the Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base near New Delhi.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force Sarang Helicopter team display their skill during Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base near New Delhi.




Indian Air Force Suryakirans comprising of four Hawks fly in a formation during Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base near New Delhi.





Indian Air Force C-17 Globemaster, center, flies with two Sukhoi Su-30 MKI during the Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base near New Delhi.





Indian Air Force Air Warrior Drill team display their skills during the Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base near New Delhi.





Indian Air Force soldiers march past the IAF C-17 Globemaster during Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base near New Delhi.





A member of an Indian Air Force (IAF) Akash Ganga sky diving team dives with an IAF flag during Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base near New Delhi.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force women officers lead a marching contingent during the Indian Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base near New Delhi.




A girl applauds as she watches aerobatic performances during Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base near New Delhi.




Indian Air Force Mi-35 helicopters fly above soldiers marching during the Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base near New Delhi.





Sky-diving team of Akash Ganga in action during the Air Force Day Parade 2015 at Air Force Station Hindon in Ghaziabad.


----------



## Hindustani78

IAF soldies march past AWACS aircraft during 83rd Air Force Day parade at Hindan Air Base in Ghaziabad.


----------



## Windjammer

One for dear Indian friends .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-October, 2015 19:01 IST
*Bi-Annual Air Force Commanders Conference
*
The Bi-Annual Air Force Commanders Conference begins on Tuesday 13th October 2015. During the conference, Air Force commanders will brief the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha on various issues related to operational capability, maintenance, and human resources. Future plans of enhancing IAF’s capability will also be discussed. 

The discussion during the conference would be a continuation of the theme of Operational preparedness towards any contingency, including requirements of providing Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief. The Air Force Commanders would also discuss various issues regarding infrastructure development in the forward areas with the associated government agencies. The conference would be inaugurated by the Honb’le RM. RRM, Def Secy and Secretary DP would also be present during the inaugural session. Additional Secretary DP would attend a day long session with top Defence PSUs like HAL, BEL, OFB etc. Emphasis on ‘Make in India’ and modalities of induction of women for fighter aircraft flying would be discussed at length.


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653793270380662784


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-October, 2015 11:51 IST
*Raksha Mantri Inaugurates Air Force Commanders’ Conference – Oct 2015 *

Air Force Commanders’ Conference (AFCC) – 2015 commenced at Air Headquarters (Vayu Bhawan), New Delhi on 13 Oct 15. Shri Manohar Parrikar, Hon’ble Raksha Mantri inaugurated the bi-annual conference. 

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, Chief of the Air Staff (CAS) welcomed Shri Parrikar, Shri Rao Inderjit Singh, Hon’ble Raksha Rajya Mantri, Shri G Mohan Kumar, the Defence Secretary and Shri AK Gupta, Secretary Defence Production. He then introduced the Air Force Commanders to the Hon’ble RM. 

CAS updated the RM on operational status of the IAF and also highlighted the efforts put in to enhance the serviceability of aircraft, especially the combat fleet. The Air Chief lauded the efforts put in by air-warriors in extending humanitarian assistance to Nepal following the devastating earthquake. Operation carried out by the IAF during Yemen evacuation also found praiseworthy mention during the Chief's address. The Air Chief also stated that after the successful landing of the Mirage-2000 fighter on the Delhi-Agra Expressway, the Air Force was looking to expand its range of operations from such surfaces in the near future. He maintained that high morale of the air warriors was an absolute essential for conduct of successful operations. It was therefore imperative that development of Human Resources & welfare of air warriors be given top priority. 

The Hon’ble RM complimented the IAF for professional conduct during relief and rescue operations, especially after the Nepal earthquake and Yemen evacuation. He appreciated the efforts made by the IAF in assisting the Civil Aviation sector in meeting their operational requirements. 

The aim of this bi-annual Conference is to discuss issues that impact on the operational capability of the IAF. Prominent issues that were discussed include induction plans for the LCA, helicopters and other combat systems being procured. Infrastructure creation and enhanced Training aspects were deliberated during the conference.

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar addressing the Air Force Commanders at the commencement of the Air Force Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 13, 2015. The Minister of State for Planning (Independent Charge) and Defence, Shri Rao Inderjit Singh, the Defence Secretary, Shri G. Mohan Kumar and the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha are also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar, the Minister of State for Planning (Independent Charge) and Defence, Shri Rao Inderjit Singh, the Defence Secretary, Shri G. Mohan Kumar and the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha in a group photograph, at the commencement of the Air Force Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 13, 2015.


----------



## Executioner

When India will buy 2 more Radar Mounted Aircraft ?


----------



## IrbiS

Executioner said:


> When India will buy 2 more Radar Mounted Aircraft ?



They are being prepared in Russia for upcoming Radar fit by IAI.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha and ‘Soccer King’ Mr. Pele along with the Air Force Commanders, in New Delhi on October 16, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Total Destruction

*SAAB still chasing India with Gripen, anticipates EW variant*


*Saab believes India could still be a customer for the JAS 39 Gripen fighter despite the country’s apparent decision to purchase the Dassault Rafale fleet, according to Lennart Sindahl, the company’s senior executive vice president and head of SAAB Aeronautics. *

“We’re looking into India again,” Sindahl confirmed. “They have for the moment decided for a direct buy of 36 Rafales and the former ‘commercial’ tender [MMRCA, for 126] is cancelled. However, they need a large amount of additional aircraft – several squadrons, in fact.”

Sindahl also made reference to other foreign customers in Saab’s line-of-sight. Among them are Thailand – a present Gripen operator, which is seeking more aircraft – Malaysia and Indonesia (both for fighters and airborne early warning platforms), and Colombia, which has declared an interest in replacing its IAI Kfir C-10 fleet.

Meanwhile, long-term commercial plans are assessing the viability of converting a variant of Gripen into an electronic warfare (EW) variant similar to how Boeing has adapted the F/A-18F Super Hornet into the EA-18G Growler.

“If you look into future combat scenarios, if you have a high-end air force with a broad threat situation, something like a ‘Growler Gripen’ would make a real difference,” Sindahl said.

“That‘s what we’re looking into, and that’s why it’s so good to have Brazil on board with the F-model.”

*SAAB still chasing India with Gripen, anticipates EW variant by Georg Mader

+

Air Forces Monthly , October 2015 PDF - Military Briefs Magazine*


----------



## Perpendicular



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Perpendicular said:


> View attachment 266260


Don't think it's IAF.


----------



## Perpendicular

Abingdonboy said:


> Don't think it's IAF.


No its not.


----------



## desimorty

> i have a question but don,t know where to ask? i decided to ask that question on this thread.
> since indian air force operat mig-29 and su-30 both, i want to know which jet operational cost is less. i mean userfriendly, fuel eficincy, less maintanance cost, less accident etc..............?
> 
> Source: Indian Air Force News & Discussions | Page 215


Once you get past the initial hick ups , the mig-29 is the more cost effective aircraft, short term, and long term.


----------



## Hindustani78

23-October-2015 
11:21 IST
Advanced Landing Ground(ALG) at Walong Becomes Operational 

Advanced Landing Ground at Walong was inaugurated by Air Marshal C Hari Kumar , Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Air Command, Indian Air Force on 23 Oct 15. Air Vice Marshal Manavendra Singh, Senior Officer-in-Charge Administration along with Senior Army Commanders attended the ceremony. Walong ALG was operational during 1962 Chinese aggression. Thereafter, it remained abandoned for a long time till it was decided in 2013 to reconstruct the ALG to make it fully Air Operational. 

The project was very closely monitored by the Chief Engineer, Northeastern Projects and Works Department at Headquarters Eastern Air Command resulting in its completion in a record time of 21 months. Close supervision and active monitoring by Project Monitoring Group (PMG) made it possible despite of its difficult location and natural obstacles in sustaining supply of material and machinery. 

The Walong ALG will support Air Operations and will also facilitate the administration in the management of border areas. Besides this, the ALG will also provide air support in responding to the natural calamities, casualties evacuation, humanitarian assistance and supply of equipment and ration to the troops posted in far flung areas.

The Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Air Command, Air Marshal C. Hari Kumar inaugurating the Advanced Landing Ground, at Walong on October 23, 2015.












Walong landing ground in Arunachal Pradesh ready for operations | Zee News

New Delhi: In a boost to India's efforts to ramp up its military capabilities along the borders with China, the Advanced Landing Ground at Walong in Arunachal Pradesh was on Friday inaugurated.

Walong ALG was operational during 1962 Chinese aggression. Thereafter, it remained abandoned for a long time till it was decided in 2013 to reconstruct the ALG to make it fully air operational, defence sources said.

Ir was today inaugurated by Air Marshal C Hari Kumar, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Air Command, Indian Air Force.

The project was very closely monitored by the Chief Engineer, Northeastern Projects and Works Department at Headquarters Eastern Air Command resulting in its completion in a record time of 21 months.

Close supervision and active monitoring by Project Monitoring Group (PMG) made it possible despite its difficult location and natural obstacles in sustaining supply of material and machinery.

The strategic location of Walong ALG will be a launching pad for Air operations and also facilitate the administration in the management of border areas, the sources said.

Besides this, the ALG will also provide air support in responding to natural calamities, casualties evacuation, humanitarian assistance and supply of equipment and ration to troops posted in far flung areas.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-October, 2015 11:17 IST
*Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (COSC) and Chief of the Air Staff(CAS) Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Visits Brazil *

Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, leaves on a four-day official visit to Brazil from 25 October 2015. As Chairman COSC, he would be visiting various establishments of the three Services of the Brazilian Armed Forces. His schedule includes visit to the Embraer Headquarters and the Department of Aerospace Science and Technology in Sao Paulo. At Manaus, he will visit the Centre for Jungle Warfare Training and the Amazon Military Command Headquarters where he would witness riverine operations by the Brazilian Navy and Marines in the Amazon river. A visit to the Integrated Air Defence and Air Traffic Control Center in Manaus is also on the cards. Towards the end of his tour, Air Chief Marshal Raha would be visiting the Superior War College at Rio De Janeiro which is the Brazilian equivalent of India’s National Defence College. 

The Air Chief would be meeting the Chiefs of Brazilian Army and Air Force during his stay at Brasilia. He would also interact with the Chief of Joint Staff of the Armed Forces and later the Defence Minister of Brazil, Mr Jose Aldo Rebelo Figueiredo. 

The visit is aimed at enhancing the bilateral cooperation between the two countries in defence related matters. *Presently, the Indian Air Force operates the Embraer 135 in the communication role whilst the AEW&C platform for the indigenous AEW&C programme which is nearing completion uses the Embraer 145.* Additionally, there are plans for the two countries to engage with each other on a wide array of issues under the aegis of the BRICS grouping.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-October, 2015 11:40 IST
*Indian Air Force (IAF) to Commence Exercise-Livewire *

The Indian Air Force is commencing its annual exercise, Exercise Livewire, on 31 October 2015. The exercise involves utilization of air assets of all types available with the IAF. The aim of the exercise is to validate the full spectrum of IAF capability in undertaking operations in response to likely future threats and operational contingencies, and also to exercise its latest acquisitions effectively in a network centric environment. The latest operational concepts and preparedness would be checked out. 

During such exercises, exposure is also given to the young generation of air warriors in honing their skills. Along with operational requirements, maintenance as well as administrative requirements would also be tested in as close to the likely real-time scenario as possible. Communications, net centric warfare operations and reconnaissance capabilities would be checked. Joint operations with Indian Army and Navy would be practised on realistic targets, so as to synergise the Op capability of all the three Services. Liaison with Airports Authority of India has been ensured for de-confliction with civil air traffic during the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-October, 2015 16:42 IST
*Air Marshal Sukhchain Singh Retires after 37 years of Glorious Service *

Air Marshal Sukhchain Singh Vishisht Seva Medal (VSM) who held the appointment of Air Officer-in-Charge Maintenance at Air HQs, retires on 31 October 2015 after 37 years of glorious service. The Air Marshal who belongs to Amritsar was commissioned in the Electronics stream of Aeronautical Engineering branch in IAF on 02 July 1979. He is a graduate in Electronics and Communication from REC Kurukshetra (now NIT) and a post graduate in Integrated Electronics from IIT Delhi. He was awarded the Vishisht Seva Medal in Jan 1999 for his distinguished service in IAF. He has rich experience in the field of maintenance management of aircraft, radars and guided weapons. 

The Air Marshal plans to settle down in Chandigarh after retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-November, 2015 11:54 IST
*Air Marshal Khanna Takes Over as Maintenance Head of the Indian Air Force (IAF) *
Air Marshal Virender Mohan Khanna assumes the responsibilities of Air Officer-in-charge Maintenance (AOM) at Air Headquarters, New Delhi today. 

The Air Marshal was commissioned in the Mechanical stream of Aeronautical Engineering branch in IAF on 25 July 1977. He is a graduate from Regional Engineering College, Kurukshetra and post graduate in Industrial Engineering and Management from IIT, Kharagpur. He is an also an alumnus of the prestigious Defence Services Staff College, Wellington. Additionally, he also acquired post graduate diploma in Journalism and Human Rights. 

During his career spanning 38 years, the officer has held important appointments of Director General (Aircraft) and Assistance Chief of Air Staff Engg (Transport and Helicopters) at Air HQ, Senior Maintenance Staff Officer and Chief Engineering Officer at HQ Eastern Air Command. The officer has also served at various Base Repair Depots as Chief of Aircraft, Chief of Production and Planning and Commanding Officer. He was instrumental in successful induction of large number of MI-17 V5 helicopters, Hawk AJT and Pilatus aircraft. 

Air Marshal had led a team of IAF Pilots and Maintenance Officers which trained pilots and engineers of Botswana Defence Force thus strengthening Indo-Africa ties. Air Marshal has served as Flight Engineer and flown MI-8, MI-17 and MI-26, the largest helicopters in the world based at Chandigarh. 

An avid sportsman, Air Marshal was also the member of two Indian Expeditions to Antarctica where IAF played a pivotal role in setting up Indian permanent Bases Dakshin Gangotri and Maitri. 

Air Marshal has been decorated by President of India with Vishisht Seva Medal and Ati Vishisht Seva Medal.


----------



## Hindustani78

Aviation Corps celebrates 30th Raising Day - The Hindu

Updated: November 2, 2015 07:02 IST
The Aviation Corps of the army on Sunday celebrated its 30th Raising Day at a function held at the headquarters of the Northern Command in Udhampur of Jammu and Kashmir.

The Army Aviation Corps was raised on Nov 1, 1986 as a separate Corps. On this occasion, various functions were organised by officers, JCOs and Jawans with their families at various Army Aviation units, a defence spokesperson said.

Lt Gen D. S. Hooda, General Officer Commanding-in-chief (GOC-in-C) Northern Command complimented all personnel of the Corps for their dedication, hard work and whole-hearted support beyond the call of duty in all operations in Jammu and Kashmir, he said.

The Army Aviation Corps, the ‘Arm of the future’, has not only performed exceedingly well in its role in support of the ground forces during operations but also aided civil population as a support to civil authorities, the Spokesperson said. PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Naval Staff, Bangladesh Navy, Vice Admiral Muhammad Farid Habib calling on the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, in New Delhi on November 02, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-November, 2015 15:41 IST
*Indian Air Force (IAF) Ex Livewire Continues *

The IAF is in the midst of Exercise Livewire. The exercise has been planned to validate the IAF’s operational philosophy as well as to assist the young generation of air warriors in honing their skills in a near-wartime scenario. Missions flown till date have placed emphasis on joint operations with the Indian Army and Navy. Integrating service elements to provide a better understanding of interoperability forms an important part of training. In addition to air operations, ground defence is also being practised. Updation of security around frontline bases is an ongoing process and this too is being put to test during the exercise. This exercise would assist in enhancing operational capability of the IAF as a whole. Almost all types of existing air assets of the IAF are being exercised.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
09-November, 2015 12:11 IST
*President of India condoles the passing away of Air Chief Marshal Om Prakash Mehra *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee has condoled the passing away of Air Chief Marshal Om Prakash Mehra, former Chief of Air Staff. 

In his condolence message to his son, Shri Suneel Mehra, the President has said, “I am sad to learn about the passing away of your father, Air Chief Marshal Om Prakash Mehra, former Chief of Air Staff. 

Air Chief Marshal Mehra led the Indian Air Force with distinction for more than three decades. He had many firsts to his credit. During his service in the Air Force he flew a very wide variety of aircrafts including Tiger Moth and finally the Jaguar (in UK) and the MiG-21. Air Chief Mehra implemented several reforms and rules that saw improvement in fight safety across the IAF. He was not just a brave air warrior but also served the nation as Governor of Maharashtra (1980) and Governor of Rajasthan (1982). 

For his outstanding services to the nation and the Indian Air Force, he was honoured with the Param Vishisht Seva Medal in 1968. Air Chief Marshal Mehra was honoured by the nation with a Padma Vibhushan in 1977 for his service to the Indian Force. His services to the nation will be always remembered. 

Please accept my heartfelt condolences and convey them to the rest of your family members. I pray to the Almighty to give you and other members of your family, the strength and courage to bear this irreparable loss”. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-November, 2015 15:41 IST
*Indian Air Force (IAF) Exercise Livewire Concludes*

IAF’s annual exercise, Exercise Livewire, came to a close on 08 Nov 15. It was a country-wide Air Force exercise conducted to work up the full spectrum of IAF capability and undertake planned operations in response to likely future threats and operational contingencies. During the exercise, the IAF operated its latest acquisitions in a network centric environment, achieving very high levels of synergy with the Army and the Navy. During this exercise, hundreds of missions were flown with impeccable planning and execution. The successful and seamless conduct of the exercise has brought great confidence among the operating crew in the capability of their equipment and aircraft. The exercise was based on a scenario that included rapid deployment across the country at all operational Air Force bases. The operational philosophy of the IAF has been validated as a whole after numerous tactical and strategic missions in a dynamic warfare environment. Some of the major types of missions flown included long range strikes, Air-to-Air Refueling, Air Defence in a net-centric environment, Counter Surface Force Operations and operations in varied kinds of terrain. Needless to say, the learning value after the exercise at such a large scale has been immense.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
09-November, 2015 16:11 IST
*PM condoles the passing away of Shri OP Mehra*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has condoled the passing away of Shri OP Mehra. 

"Am pained on passing away of a brave and distinguished patriot, Shri OP Mehra. He will always be remembered for his contribution to India. 

Shri OP Mehra spent years in service of the nation, first in the Air Force and then through sports administration and as Governor of states. 

My thoughts are with the family and all those whose lives Shri OP Mehra touched. May his soul rest in peace", the Prime Minister said.

***




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha releasing a book “Code of Conduct for Aero Space – A Strategy for India”, penned by Shri Manpreet Sethi, at 12th Subroto Mukerjee Seminar on ‘India’s Security Challenges : Role of Aerospace Power’, in New Delhi on November 09, 2015.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha addressing at the 12th Subroto Mukerjee Seminar on ‘India’s Security Challenges : Role of Aerospace Power’, in New Delhi on November 09, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

IAF officer falls to death from chopper in UP - The Hindu

An Indian Air Force (IAF) officer died on Tuesday while jumping off a chopper during a routine drill when his parachute failed to open, officials said.

The incident took place at the Sarsawa Air Force station in Saharanpur in western Uttar Pradesh.

District police officials said Karma Shrang fell on the banks of the Yamuna river during the practice exercise and died on the spot. He is said to be from the Ladakh region. His family has been informed, an official said.


----------



## Abingdonboy

C-130J-30 visiting the newly upgraded Panagarh air base:
Exclusive: Indian Air Force Aircraft C-130 Hercules Gets New Base - Latest News India, Indian News Today, Breaking News , Live News - Picsture

A signficant moment @MilSpec @Koovie @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @Aminroop . This (Panagarh) is where the MSC will be Headquartered and the AFB has been upgraded and expanded to house the next SQN of C-130J-30s, C-17s and A330 MRTTs in the long term.

(ignore the actual reporting by the way- no mention made of the fact these are dedicated Special Operations a/c and the idiot even calls them the largest planes in the IAF!)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> C-130J-30 visiting the newly upgraded Panagarh air base:
> Exclusive: Indian Air Force Aircraft C-130 Hercules Gets New Base - Latest News India, Indian News Today, Breaking News , Live News - Picsture
> 
> A signficant moment @MilSpec @Koovie @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @Aminroop . This (Panagarh) is where the MSC will be Headquartered and the AFB has been upgraded and expanded to house the next SQN of C-130J-30s, C-17s and A330 MRTTs in the long term.
> 
> (ignore the actual reporting by the way- no mention made of the fact these are dedicated Special Operations a/c and the idiot even calls them the largest planes in the IAF!)




I will give you more good news. In a months time, it is expected that 7 (seven) ALG will be ready in Arunachal Pradesh. C130s will surely visit there and demonstrate their abilities. I wish we could have ordered around 15-20 more and make 2 more squadrons of them (10 each in one) They are good force multiplier and does good relief work also for humanitarian missions. To gether with say 30 C130 J30s and 30 Chinooks the transport fleet will rock good. On top 10 C17s we have now and if we can get even second hand 5 more that would be awesome. The only thing left would be A330 MRTTs, a fleet of dedicated aerial tankers in good numbers is also very important. And a confirmed story of MTA !!!

*IAF to have 7 operational Advanced Landing Grounds in Arunachal Pradesh in a month *






17 Nov, 2015, 04.24AM IST

NEW DELHI: *The Indian Air Force is readying to fully operationalise seven Advanced Landing Grounds (ALGs) in Arunachal Pradesh after almost two years of repair and reconstruction, a move that promises to provide a major boost to the country's operational capability.*

The Rs 720-crore project to develop ALGs got an impetus in 2013, when the state government and the forces witnessed massive construction and development on the Chinese side along the 1,080-km border. The area remains a bone of contention between the Indian and Chinese forces where the line of actual control acts as the de facto border. 

"All seven ALGs, except Tawang will be developed by December this year," Air Marshal SB Deo, commanding-in-chief of Western Air Command, told ET. Of the seven ALGs, the one in Walong was inaugurated last month. The rest include ALGs in Mechuka , Vijoynagar, Tuting, Passighat, Ziro and Aalo.

*The ALG in Tawang is yet to reach completion, but once it does it will allow for the landing of C-130J Super Hercules, the latest addition to the air force's transport aircraft.*

*These ALGs will have night landing capabilities that could prove a big asset to the forces manning the borders. These landing grounds will also be used by the civil flights, providing a fillip to infrastructure and tourism in the region.*

"The local populations and local government has provided support to a great extent in the venture and this will also provide further impetus for tourism," said Deo. Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha had last month said at a conference that the upgradation of ALGs would enhance the economic development of the Northeastern region.

A similar exercise is being undertaken in Ladakh. Currently the Air Force has one operational ALG at Daulet Beg Oldi. Plans are afoot to develop one ALG at Nyoma and extend the Kargil airfield to enable fighter operations. 

IAF to have 7 operational Advanced Landing Grounds in Arunachal Pradesh in a month - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> will give you more good news. In a months time, it is expected that 7 (seven) ALG will be ready in Arunachal Pradesh. C130s will surely visit there and demonstrate their abilities. I wish we could have ordered around 15-20 more and make 2 more squadrons of them (10 each in one) They are good force multiplier and does good relief work also for humanitarian missions. To gether with say 30 C130 J30s and 30 Chinooks the transport fleet will rock good. On top 10 C17s we have now and if we can get even second hand 5 more that would be awesome. The only thing left would be A330 MRTTs, a fleet of dedicated aerial tankers in good numbers is also very important. And a confirmed story of MTA !!!


Great stuff.

As for more C-130J-30s, don't fret too much brother. Believe me this option is on the table and there is no looming C-130 production line closure, the MTA is becoming more and more remote with everyday and the C-130 will be the perfect candidate to step in and fill the void when (sadly, I don't think it is a case of if anymore) the MTA project offically collapses. 

The C-130XJ (a stripped down J model) would fit the IAF's needs well in this regard:






The IAF won't need much of the "extras" it has specific for its bespoke Spec Ops J-30 models, it just needs a air taxi which is what the XJ is meant to be.

100+ An-132s to be replaced would require around 50-60 C-130XJs (likely many more given the ever growing demand on the IAF).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

http://www.lockheedmartin.com/conte...esday/Wed 0830 C-130XJ-LM-Kathleen Atkins.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 274347
> 
> View attachment 274348
> 
> View attachment 274349
> 
> View attachment 274351
> 
> View attachment 274352
> 
> View attachment 274353
> 
> View attachment 274354
> 
> 
> View attachment 274355
> 
> 
> http://www.lockheedmartin.com/content/dam/lockheed/data/aero/documents/global-sustainment/product-support/2012HOC-Presentations/Wednesday/Wed 0830 C-130XJ-LM-Kathleen Atkins.pdf


Thanks for the sldies @PARIKRAMA I havent' seen them before! Going for this plane seems like a no-brainer when the MTA is officallay declared DOA. 

@MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @Water Car Engineer your inputs would be welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Abingdonboy said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> As for more C-130J-30s, don't fret too much brother. Believe me this option is on the table and there is no looming C-130 production line closure, the MTA is becoming more and more remote with everyday and the C-130 will be the perfect candidate to step in and fill the void when (sadly, I don't think it is a case of if anymore) the MTA project offically collapses.
> 
> The C-130XJ (a stripped down J model) would fit the IAF's needs well in this regard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IAF won't need much of the "extras" it has specific for its bespoke Spec Ops J-30 models, it just needs a air taxi which is what the XJ is meant to be.
> 
> 100+ An-132s to be replaced would require around 50-60 C-130XJs (likely many more given the ever growing demand on the IAF).



That is unlikely since the An 132 will most probably be replaced by C295W which is awaiting clearance by CCS. 

DAC has already cleared purchase of 56 C295W and they are to be Made In India by Airbus-Tata Consortium.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

An old HS-748 fresh from overhaul at the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited factory in Kanpur ready to be re-delivered to the IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## knight11

*  Aerial-refueling aircraft in the Indian context: a capability review *
At the time of this writing, the A-330 MRTT is about to be chosen to provide the Indian Air Force (IAF) with a fleet of modern aerial-refueling tankers. There have been substantial time delays to this program on the basis of cost. The A-330 MRTT is not cheap. But when it joins the IAF, it will initially supplant, and then later replace, the existing fleet of six IL-78MKI aircraft currently in use. The purpose of this analysis is to determine what the A-330 MRTT brings to the table compared with its other contemporaries, especially the IL-78MKI. The analysis will compare general flight performance and refueling capabilities of the aircraft. Further, the analysis will discuss what alternatives to the A-330 MRTT exist (such as the A-310 MRTT) as well as debunk some myths about its performance relative to the powerful KC-10 extenders of the U.S. Air Force (USAF). 



*Ground rules*
Comparing fixed wing aircraft is an inherently complex process. As such, this effort will focus on two key features of the aircraft involved: time-on-station (TOS) / time-of-flight (TOF) and Transfer Fuel Load (TFL). The general flight performance of the aircraft involved is obtained from the manufacturer’s literature or the end-user literature (where applicable). The analysis is simplified to allow the casual reader to grasp the essentials of the performance metrics. The modeling of the performance of each of the aircraft considered is based on known metrics for the propulsion, structural weights and aerodynamics of the baseline vehicles upon which the tanker variants are based. Note, however, that simplifications made to the models for ease of interpretation mean that the numbers will have some error built into them. However, such error is fixed for all the aircraft compared so the relative trends of the aircraft will be similar. Validation data is provided where available. Correction to publicly available data is also provided, where such errors have been found. 

*The Multi-Role Tanker Transport*
As the name implies, the designation applies to aircraft that have the capability to behave as a transport as well as an in-flight refueling tanker, albeit under different conditions. For example, the IL-78MKI in Indian service is a modification of the IL-78MK, which is a tanker aircraft when the fuselage is equipped with additional fuel tanks instead of cargo. When the fuselage is filled with cargo instead of the fuel tanks, the aircraft behaves primarily as a long-range transport with short-range tanker capabilities. Other aircraft, such as the A-330 and the KC-10, have cargo capacities that are independent of the fuel carriage space, but because of the overall Maximum Take-Off Weight (MTOW) limitation, allow the aircraft to either carry some cargo plus large fuel capacity or vice versa, depending on the requirements. If the cargo is bulky but light (such as fighter aircraft or helicopters) then these large aircraft can accomplish both roles simultaneously. Smaller, more ad-hoc conversions, such as the A-310 MRTT, are merely medium transport aircrafts with a light tanker capability.
Note: since almost all contenders for the tanker program have some genesis also as transports or airliners, for the sake of readability, the following article will refer to each aircraft by its simpler alpha-numeric designation without the MRTT attached at the end.
In the Indian context, the global tanker market can be simplified down to the following options: the A-330 and the IL-78MKI. The argument for the A-330 is based on performance, availability and political factors. The Russian IL-78MKI is already in service within the IAF. The KC-10 is not available and the KC-135 is outdated and being replaced. The A-310 is included in this analysis as an example of what can be possible if available short/medium-haul airliner aircraft in India are converted to tankers at cheaper costs. The KC-767 is not included here because it is a runner-up to the A-330, which outclasses it. 
*The reluctant tanker*
When the IAF began operating the IL-78MKI in 2003, the service had little choice in the matter. Options were few and capital for costly purchases even less so. However, a tanker was needed, and a tanker based on an airframe that was already operated by the service in large numbers meant that the Russian IL-78 entered Indian service. A new Squadron was created and the IAF was in the in-flight refueling business.



The IL-78MKI has been in Indian service since 2003. And as such, the IAF is intimately familiar with its capabilities. The IL-78MKI is a modified IL-78MK with Israeli-made aerial refueling pods. The MK version of the aircraft in itself is a MRTT derivative of the M version (which was a dedicated tanker aircraft that could not be converted back to a transport). The IL-78 is modified in its internal design to enhance the transferable fuel load of the baseline IL-76 design on which it is based. And the result is a three-point probe and drogue tanker aircraft. The IL-78M has a wing fuel-tank capacity of 57,720 kg. Earlier versions of the IL-78 had the ability to carry two fuselage hold tanks, but the IL-78MK has enhancements to allow the installation of three removable fuel tanks of 18,230 L capacity each. This increases the total offload fuel capacity of the IL-78MK to 105,720 kg when all three fuselage tanks are installed. The external look and feel of the IL-78 is very similar to that of the IL-76, which the IAF is also intimately aware of, having operated the purely transport version of the aircraft since the 1980s.



The baseline IL-78 with two fuselage fuel tanks and a three-point refueling system (left); One of the internal fuselage fuel tanks (center); The remaining cargo space behind the internal fuel tanks on an IAF IL-78MKI (right; note the port-off-center probe-and-drogue unit) 
The issue with the IL-78MKI is its overall dismal performance relative to its size. The IL-76 has, until recently, been plagued by the inefficient D-30KP engines. The aerodynamics of the aircraft are not meant for high-endurance and efficiency, designed as they were, for ruggedness and fast transport of military cargo. The much more modern and higher-performance PS-90 engines may improve general performance of the aircraft, but the IL-78MKI has been a poor candidate for a high-performance tanker aircraft from the very beginning. And such a lineage as that shared by the IL-76 will not do it any good. It should be mentioned, for the record, that the IL-76MD aircraft has performed sterling service for the IAF as a strategic transport aircraft, ferrying troops and cargo to the most difficult of places, but that in itself does not yield into making the aircraft a good tanker. In fact, it works against it in many ways.
The layout and size of the IL-78 also poses problems. Because the fuselage fuel tanks are loaded into the cargo hold, the cargo-carrying capacity of the aircraft is dramatically reduced (see above images). In order to carry cargo instead of fuel, the fuselage tanks have to be detached and offloaded before the cargo can be loaded in. This takes time to do and the turnaround between the tanker and transport versions of the same aircraft are then limited by available ground-support equipment. On the other hand, on aircraft conceptually designed to be long-range, long-endurance troop/cargo transports, such problems are not encountered. The fuselage cargo and fuel spaces are separate and the option to transfer the aircraft from a tanker to a transport is as simple as offloading fuel from the tanks. This requires minimum ground-support equipment and increases turn-around time.
On the plus side, the military transport lineage of the IL-78 holds itself in good stead when used as a transport. The cargo bay is large and accessible via a rear cargo bay and high tail section. The high-wing design allows lower ground clearance and therefore ease of access. And its cavernous interiors are very useful for bulky military cargo. All of these features are not available on converted airliner designs such as the A-330, A-310 and the KC-10. These latter aircraft serve primarily as troop transports and for carriage of cargo pellets similar to that done by civilian airliners. Outsized military cargo remains the domain of the IL-76/78 type of aircraft. 
The question then looms: is the IL-78 a tanker first or a transport? If it is the latter, is that how things should be?
*The replacement*
The IL-78MKI will need a replacement. And the future of the tanker in the Indian context apparently belongs to the A-330 MRTT. Supporters of the A-330 MRTT program have long sought to compare it with the true heavyweight of the tanker class of aircraft: the KC-10 Extender. Unfortunately, this comparison is quite flawed in that the A-330 MRTT is not a replacement for the KC-10 in a one-for-one basis. When loaded fully for the tanker role, the KC-10 has greater offload fuel capacity than any other tanker aircraft except the KC-747 concept. The latter is not in use except in a limited capacity by the Iranians. The KC-10 can offload a maximum of 160,000 kg of fuel when loaded in that configuration. The A-330, on the other hand, is limited to about 110,000 kg of fuel. But the A-330 has the same endurance as the KC-10 when both aircraft have access only to their onboard fuel. Additionally, the A-330 is a much more modernized design and is more efficient, whereas the KC-10 approaches the end of its life in the years to come. Further, with A-330s operating out of Indian airports, the ground support infrastructure can be easily expanded to the military arena as well.



The modification of the A-330 into an MRTT has led to other Airbus airliners also being suitably modified. The A-310 MRTT is another example. It is possible, in theory, to modify some of the older airlines in the short/medium-range class to an MRTT design for cheaper prices than the long-range A-330 MRTT. The technical feasibility has been demonstrated by the A-310 MRTT project. However, just how good a tanker can be made out of such older designs, remains to be seen. The A-310 MRTT is added here for analysis to demonstrate the viability of such options from a performance standpoint. 



*Performance comparisons *
The performance of the IL-78MKI, the A-330 MRTT, the KC-10 and the A-310 MRTT are presented below. The results are summarized in the form of flight-time/Fuel plots. Because the vertical axis of the plots is TOS and the horizontal axis is the required fuel, the more vertical the curve for a particular aircraft gets, the more time on station it has, but lesser is the fuel available for transfer. The flatter the curve, the lesser time on station it has for a given fuel amount. All flight-time data is extracted at normal cruise speeds for the aircraft involved.




*A-330 versus Midas*
First, let’s compare the IL-78MKI versus the A-330. The IL-78MKI has a maximum endurance (when using all internal wing fuel + fuselage fuel; theoretically) of about 10.5 hours at its normal cruise speed. But comparison, the A-330 runs out of fuel after flying for about 15 hours at its normal cruise speed. In both cases, the overall transferable fuel amount is roughly similar, but because the A-330 has a lower fuel consumption rate, it can transfer a lot more fuel. For example, at 10.5 hours, when the IL-78MKI is out of fuel, the A-330 can still transfer 40,000 kg of fuel to the fighters it is supporting. At lower endurance hours, the difference between the two aircraft lowers, and the IL-78MKI starts catching up with the A-330 in terms of transferable fuel. At 5 hours of flight (including outbound and inbound flight time from the airbase to the station), the IL-78MKI can transfer off about 60,000 kg of fuel and the A-330 can transfer 80,000 kg of fuel. At 1 hour into the flight, both the IL-78MKI and A-330 can transfer about ~90,000 kg of fuel if required and then will have to return to refuel from the ground.
Consider a practical scenario where a flight of Su-30MKIs need to be refueled. A typical Su-30MKI would need about 10,000 kg of overall fuel in its tanks, but refueling with the tanker means that there is at least some fuel already existing in its tanks. If we assume that the Flanker is down to its last 10% fuel, meaning about 1,000 kg, it would need 9,000 kg of fuel to top up. If four such aircraft are to be refueled in the flight, the corresponding IL-78MKI and A-330 would have different loiter times associated with them. For the IL-78MKI, the offloading 36,000 kg of fuel to the four fighters would mean that its overall loiter time (assuming its hovering within 30 minutes of flight time from its home base or about 300 km radius around its launch point), would be 6 hours. For the A-330 it would be 10 hours or more. This is a substantial improvement in performance for the Indian tanker fleet. 
*A-330 versus Extender*
Now, let’s compare the A-330 with the KC-10. This is particularly important given how these two aircraft are offered as the heavy-hitters of the tanker class of aircraft. Notice how the KC-10 has a very high offload capacity well in excess of the A-330. At 8 hours of flight (including outbound and inbound flight time from the airbase to the station), the KC-10 can offload 90,000 kg of fuel and the A-330 can offload about 60,000 kg of fuel. In other words, at 8 hours, the KC-10 can offload about 50% greater fuel quantity that the A-330. But because the KC-10 is guzzling fuel at a higher rate than the A-330, both aircraft run out of fuel at around the same endurance of about 15 hours. This result is testament to the highly efficient engines of the A-330 which allows it to do more with less. However, for a given fuel offload capacity, the KC-10 can stay on station longer.
*Midas versus A-310*
The viability of short/medium-range airliners to serve in the dedicated tanker role is highlighted by the performance of the A-310 MRTT versus the other contenders. The A-310 is able to match either the fuel capacity or loiter time only under fractional conditions. For example, at 1 hour flight time, the A-310 MRTT will offload about 35,000 kg of fuel whereas the A-330 will offload about 100,000 kg of fuel and the IL-78MKI will offload about 90,000 kg of fuel. It will therefore take three A-310 MRTTs to cover what one IL-78MKI or A-330 can cover in terms of tanker support to front-line fighters.
*Validation*
There is no such thing as enough validation for a simulation model. When this analysis was being compiled, the author took the following chart provided by the Airbus team for the A-330 MRTT program. Essentially, the document aimed to highlight the performance of the A-330 MRTT under realistic NATO conditions. This chart is reproduced below.



The reader should take note of how the performance metrics are provided for a typical mission. This includes a mission radius away from a launch airbase and loiter time at that holding point. The remaining fuel is available for transfer. We have two data points in the chart below to consider. The first one assumes a radius (outbound and inbound) of 1,852 km. We assume this to be done at the typical cruising speed for the A-330, which is about 871 km/hr. So the time take to reach and return from the holding point plus loiter time for the case provided comes to about 9-10 hours. Looking up in the simulation plot above, this corresponds to a transfer maximum of about ~50,000 kg. This is in line with the Airbus data. Similarly, consider the second data point. Here we have a radius of 926 km and a station time of 5 hours. This corresponds to about 8 hours total flight time. From the plot above, that comes to about 60,000 kg of transfer fuel. Again, we are in line with the Airbus data. These two points should help provide the reader with some sense of how realistic the simulations are for this analysis. 
In the same Airbus document, the following quotation is provided:



The reference to the KC-10 is clearly out of place here. With respect to the Air Commander, either he meant the KC-135 (for which the statement about double offload fuel capacity would be accurate), or he meant the KC-10 when it’s not configured to maximum potential as a tanker. It is very well true that the A-330 has higher loiter efficiency than the KC-10, but twice the TOS and offload is absolutely incorrect.
*Conclusions*
The A-330 MRTT clearly provides superior performance for the existing fleet of Indian Air Force tankers. The improvement in performance is more the result of increased efficiency of the A-330 airframe and propulsion systems than of overall fuel load capacity. However, the differences between the two aircraft become more visible at very long endurance and ranges. For short-range and short-endurance refueling operations, the two aircraft perform almost identically. When operating in the tanker role, the A-330 MRTT does not sacrifice its cargo carriage space, although the amount of cargo is limited as a result of MTOW similar to the IL-78MKI currently operated by the Indian Air Force. As a result, the turnaround time between the tanker and transport variants of the A-330 MRTT is very short and requires the minimal of ground-support equipment. The fuel stowage can be varied depending on whether cargo or fuel is required for the next flight. This allows the Airbus aircraft to permit long-range expeditionary operations for the Indian Air Force wherein carriage of troops, cargo and fuel can be easily interchanged. It should be noted, however, that long-range strategic transports will still be required to carry out-sized military cargo which is not possible for the A-330 series aircraft. 

Dr. Vivek Ahuja

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## topgun047

Russia's next gen transport aircraft PAK TA which was shown in BRICS summit this year raising possibility that this can be a pathfinder project for future BRICS tech collaboration.


----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @gslv mk3 
i hope you guys have not missed this news. 
Just translate the title and the part given in bold, in the article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Aminroop said:


> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @gslv mk3
> i hope you guys have not missed this news.
> Just translate the title and the part given in bold, in the article.



Malaysia would have anyway never bought JF-17s.. No offense but their proximity is closer to Russian stuff and at best they can like their 500 odd km distance neighbour court US jets.. Knowing they follow Indian decision making closely as they do train a lot and use IAF services in MKI for their MKM and owing to recent deal of Indonesian Su35s via a package and credit line support, its almost impossible to let them go of Russian jets and a packaged deal with them. I am betting Su35s for them or new 30MK2s.. The most outside chance is Rafale if they buy in 2017-18 with a clarity of Indian involvement in Rafale like MKI project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Aminroop said:


> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @gslv mk3
> i hope you guys have not missed this news.
> Just translate the title and the part given in bold, in the article.



Now, why does the word "jumlah" appear in that report.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

PARIKRAMA said:


> Malaysia would have anyway never bought JF-17s.. No offense but their proximity is closer to Russian stuff and at best they can like their 500 odd km distance neighbour court US jets.. Knowing they follow Indian decision making closely as they do train a lot and use IAF services in MKI for their MKM and owing to recent deal of Indonesian Su35s via a package and credit line support, its almost impossible to let them go of Russian jets and a packaged deal with them. I am betting Su35s for them or new 30MK2s.. The most outside chance is Rafale if they buy in 2017-18 with a clarity of Indian involvement in Rafale like MKI project.



Honestly any country that has Su 30 will never BUY JF 17 

If they want a lighter plane then Mig 29 is still the Best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Stephen Cohen said:


> Honestworld y country that has Su 30 will never BUY JF 17
> 
> If they want a lighter plane then Mig 29 is still the Best


Perhaps commodity price crash along with Malaysia being at one timewas the largest producer of tin, rubber and palm oil in the world made them feel a bit uneasy purchasing twin engined jets. Their largest partner is China with whom they are targeting almost 160Bn dollar trade.. China has been the top trading partner for many years now and with some slowdown and price spiralling down in commodities, the actual economic growth witnessed may see a slowdown.
Thus financing anymore flankers outright may be the cost issue here.. I do see them operating a newer jet with perhaps a lower cost of operations. But a single engined jet if at all it buys may be the 16s as USA is also their trading partner and is already way too close to Singapore. But I doubt them opting that too.. 

TBH IAF and Malaysian AF do share a lot of information so I won't be surprised if they have realised the life time cost of acquisition model with which they are changing the shape of their AF. With Singapore perhaps getting F35 at some point of time I won't get surprised Malaysia opting for PAKFA. Below that then its Su35s in a line of credit deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

????

India's Auditing Agency Punches Holes in Russian Sukhoi


----------



## Levina

Capt.Popeye said:


> Now, why does the word "jumlah" appear in that report.


Jumlah means total in Malay....or so I think. 
But why did you ask?


----------



## kalibr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@Abingdonboy
You remember few days back in a Rafale thread you said imagine in 5 years or when jags, Migs, mirages retire and we dont have FGFA, AMCA in distance, what could be a nightmare scenario.. Some damaging points like that here..

Read below.. its from





http://164.100.47.134/lsscommittee/Defence/16_Defence_8.pdf



*The major points what IAF representative said during Oral evidence.*












*See what the committee recommended*






















@MilSpec @anant_s @Water Car Engineer @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @SR-91 @others
Pls do check this out.. Seems some are very strong points.. Committee did talk about MMRCA and LCA also..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> @Abingdonboy
> You remember few days back in a Rafale thread you said imagine in 5 years or when jags, Migs, mirages retire and we dont have FGFA, AMCA in distance, what could be a nightmare scenario.. Some damaging points like that here..
> 
> Read below.. its from
> 
> View attachment 287502
> 
> http://164.100.47.134/lsscommittee/Defence/16_Defence_8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> *The major points what IAF representative said during Oral evidence.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287501
> 
> View attachment 287500
> 
> 
> *See what the committee recommended*
> 
> View attachment 287503
> 
> View attachment 287508
> 
> View attachment 287509
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MilSpec @anant_s @Water Car Engineer @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @SR-91 @others
> Pls do check this out.. Seems some are very strong points.. Committee did talk about MMRCA and LCA also..


This is what we had discussed bro and it's pretty logical- fighter aircraft retiring> aircraft being inducted= declining SQN strength.

All sides can see it, it's now up to the GoI to do something about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

PARIKRAMA said:


> @Abingdonboy
> You remember few days back in a Rafale thread you said imagine in 5 years or when jags, Migs, mirages retire and we dont have FGFA, AMCA in distance, what could be a nightmare scenario.. Some damaging points like that here..
> 
> Read below.. its from
> 
> View attachment 287502
> 
> http://164.100.47.134/lsscommittee/Defence/16_Defence_8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> *The major points what IAF representative said during Oral evidence.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287501
> 
> View attachment 287500
> 
> 
> *See what the committee recommended*
> 
> View attachment 287503
> 
> View attachment 287508
> 
> View attachment 287509
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MilSpec @anant_s @Water Car Engineer @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @SR-91 @others
> Pls do check this out.. Seems some are very strong points.. Committee did talk about MMRCA and LCA also..



I guess two things would be important to avoid this rather gloomy scenario:
1. Long term plan of procurement and consolidate fleet by reducing type of aircrafts. redundancy in terms of role across platform needs to be avoided. this will help in reducing cost f ownership in long run and simplification of Doctrines and Strategy that IAF would formulate. 
2. Success of Make in India as it will:
a. Allow Development of private sector Aviation industry competency.
b. Allow faster completion of orders.
c. Allow parallel induction of fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SR-91

PARIKRAMA said:


> @Abingdonboy
> You remember few days back in a Rafale thread you said imagine in 5 years or when jags, Migs, mirages retire and we dont have FGFA, AMCA in distance, what could be a nightmare scenario.. Some damaging points like that here..
> 
> Read below.. its from
> 
> View attachment 287502
> 
> http://164.100.47.134/lsscommittee/Defence/16_Defence_8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> *The major points what IAF representative said during Oral evidence.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287501
> 
> View attachment 287500
> 
> 
> *See what the committee recommended*
> 
> View attachment 287503
> 
> View attachment 287508
> 
> View attachment 287509
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MilSpec @anant_s @Water Car Engineer @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @SR-91 @others
> Pls do check this out.. Seems some are very strong points.. Committee did talk about MMRCA and LCA also..



With Rafale deal almost out of way, the only concern is with FGFA. IAF is looking to procure but where does the MOD stands on this? They need to sign the damn deal and get those 3 prototypes and start changing it to IAF specs.

My concern is, ever since PM Modi came to power, India has shyed away from Russia. Procurements are on most needed equipment only. Hope to see two deals signed up, FGFA and MTA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

PARIKRAMA said:


> @Abingdonboy
> You remember few days back in a Rafale thread you said imagine in 5 years or when jags, Migs, mirages retire and we dont have FGFA, AMCA in distance, what could be a nightmare scenario.. Some damaging points like that here..
> 
> Read below.. its from
> 
> View attachment 287502
> 
> http://164.100.47.134/lsscommittee/Defence/16_Defence_8.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> *The major points what IAF representative said during Oral evidence.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287501
> 
> View attachment 287500
> 
> 
> *See what the committee recommended*
> 
> View attachment 287503
> 
> View attachment 287508
> 
> View attachment 287509
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MilSpec @anant_s @Water Car Engineer @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @SR-91 @others
> Pls do check this out.. Seems some are very strong points.. Committee did talk about MMRCA and LCA also..



Sir you should go cautiously while posting these on pakistani site. It's an old report, it was there in BR sience some months . BTW this BR guys have already gained notoriety for leaking defense ministry's file on INTERNET.

*Who Is Responsible?*
IMO this kind of situation is inevitable and it had already known that this situation is ought to come in the future. The major blame should be given to the babus of MOD and IAF itself. 
*
Cause of this*
General and Commanders of IAF and ARMY always used to be in opinion that with merely 2 trillion of GDP and a meager 45 billion of annual budget they can easily maintain 4th largest airforce and 3rd largest army with all imported state of the art weapons. 

Since Independence both of the org has developed a pristine love for bureaucracy and imports lobbyist. They never tried to groom up any MIC in their respective field. On the same place why Navy has been so successful on indignation of its programs.

Going specific on IAF requirements, one can argue that after all the MIG 21 saga they kept alive the light section of the fighter and tried to fill up the medium section through imports. May be they would have thought all import plan will go as per plan rather than a fiasco in the future. When IAF were preparing a license production of Mirage-2000 india, due to heavy kickbacks to congress and mulayam singh we got our SU30s as love from Russia, but still after that IAF kept demanding a MMRCA and another license production. They have failed miserably to coordinate with the LCA pgm and turn it into MCA. With all chnging requirements they missed this one. They failed to establish a second line of an aircraft manu company besides HAL. Only after all failed import efforts and a lot of yelling from some good men and leaders they are on immense pressure now to go for *"indigenously developed"* and babus are also accepting it. 

*Probable Solution:* (IMO only LCAs)

Forget 45 SQN for this time period trgt sud be regain 42 SQN by atleast 2025, so that with minimum of 750 AC we can engage 300 with Pakis and 400 with chinis and 50 reseve (for a two front war).

16 SQn of MKIs 
10 SQn of JAGs+29s+Mirage
4 SQn of Rafael ( 36 + 36 follow on if every thing goes well as per planned (Doubtful) , No license prod of this but with some TOT critical spares should be made in india in our PVT sectors)
Total: 30 SQn
Now we need 12 more means 240 ACs.

Among another 240 ACs 120 will be LCA mark1a, so for another 120-150 ACs there can be 3 no of ways.

*!>1*. (It will be the best option )All 240s should be LCAs mark1-a, made in two different line of production (HAL+PVT sec but still skeptical abt this bcoz of our babugiri). HAL have claimed that they will gradually increase the LCA prod to 16 per annum by 2018, so by this figure it will take 15 yrs from 2018 (2033) to achieve the goal, so split this order between two and achieve the goal in 7-8 yrs. By this we r saving cost, time and most preciously, our effort to negotiate the price and TOTs with anyone. Moreover we r making a paradigm shift in our local aerospace industry by this.

*!>2. ( *Most popular now ) going for 9 to 10 SQn (or 7-8) of Raffy Seriously speaking despite being a BHAKT i hardly convinced that, this government has the intention to go for it. Even if a congress led gov after 2019 will hesitate to go for this. Because for 160-200 raffy we required 20-30 billion of rokda. You may calculate in a different way, deliberately try to show a trimmed figure, may publish a no of paid article for it, no matter what you do the figure will remain same or even exceeds.So no sane politician (* as they always want to play safe rather than leading from the fron*t) will agree to invest 20 billion with a partial TOT in the present fragile era of media. 

Until any miracle like, really a corrupt goverment and DM, 2019 onwards who really want to destroy indigenous industry with a lot of kickbacks or MP will become ruthlessly corrupt and start taking gifts from Dassault or Dassault will have transfered all the raffy prod line to HAL, there is a little room for above option. Because even if some one agree to procure another 150 Rafael jet then we will only have the *"NEGOTIATION ARE ON THE FINAL STAGE" *moments until the next war.

So after all this drama one retire IAF chief will write a paid article, pointing out that " We have air superiority with MKIs , We have CAS with JAGs and Mirages, We have air defence with 29s and point defense with LCAs but now we need 150 more Rafael to fulfill our deep-strike and multi role capability, then i will rest my case and will go for a  .

*"AT DROUGHT YOU CAN'T CHOOSE YOUR LOVING DISH FROM THE MENU*" : By No one

*3:> *out of 240, 180 mark 1a and 60 raffy ( just a random calculation, not a matter of discourse but the same no 2 conditions will be applied)

So moral of the above story : *" DO EVERYTHING BUT IMPORTS" *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar

I have been telling about falling numbers but..... 
In my opinion the most probable way to beef up the numbers us to look 360°. Not concentrate in just one direction. 

Meaning , it will not damage the reputation of IAF and MoD if they go for second hand Mirages. 

1. They need to go and buy 2nd hand mirages. 
They will come quick and we will be able to make up for the Mig27 squadrons we will be losing. Options are that of Greece, France and Qatar . 
And then get a private company to sign a deal to upgrade 50% of the fleet in India and rest in France. 

2. A couple of Mig29 squadrons. Again they will be quick and " Cheap "while delivering a very decent 4th gen multirole capabilities. 

3. Bring up 2 more production lines of Tejas. One from Private sector and one from HAL. AND give an order for 2 squadrons each and place a condition , who delivers faster gets more orders. 

Meanwhile get a private Indian company and a foreign consultant , mostly Dassault and set up a system wherein they try to refine and upgrade the aircraft every 2 Years . 


4. Place an addition order of 2 squadrons of Flankers. And get the Daamm HAL to produce 18 aircrafts a year. 

5. I will not talk about Rafale.... it seems like eternity. 

6. Get the Fcuk more fund..... Just see what a smaller UK airforce or French airforce.... they operate less aircraft with a bigger pocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Awesome to see the formation flying by the Mirages, such beautiful and elegant aircraft (even if the MKIs hog all the attenton in this regard).

@PARIKRAMA @Taygibay @Vauban @SpArK @MilSpec @Levina @nair @bloo @Water Car Engineer @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

For an Indian, the love expressed for the M2000 by the pilot interviewed in the clip
should be soothing. You want your airmen and all soldiers to feel that good and that
confident about their tools!

And yes, Abingdonboy my friend, it's as pretty as they come. Pure lines of a pure breed! 

Good day mate, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy 
Is this true?
I didn't see anyone else reporting it.









Abingdonboy said:


> @PARIKRAMA @Taygibay @Vauban @SpArK @MilSpec @Levina @nair @bloo @Water Car Engineer @Roybot


I did not get any notification.


----------



## Taygibay

There are more reports milady :
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/rajasthan-fighter-jet-accidently-drops-5-bombs/1/580089.html

It seems mixed up with downing a balloon. My supposition is that the two cases are indeed linked
so that it may not be as simple as that. Maybe the bombs were cannon shells instead from firing
at the unidentified object? 30mm ammo from a downward facing fighter are more than powerful
enough to crack houses of modest construction after missing their target. The image in many reports
show such shells' tips :






The explosions reported however, if true, would be from a Sudarshan unless exaggeration is at fault?

I'll bet on cannon passes at the balloon.
Great day to you, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> @Abingdonboy
> Is this true?
> I didn't see anyone else reporting it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 289793
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get any notification.





Taygibay said:


> There are more reports milady :
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/rajasthan-fighter-jet-accidently-drops-5-bombs/1/580089.html
> 
> It seems mixed up with downing a balloon. My supposition is that the two cases are indeed linked
> so that it may not be as simple as that. Maybe the bombs were cannon shells instead from firing
> at the unidentified object? 30mm ammo from a downward facing fighter are more than powerful
> enough to crack houses of modest construction after missing their target. The image in many reports
> show such shells' tips :
> 
> View attachment 289845
> 
> 
> The explosions reported however, if true, would be from a Sudarshan unless exaggeration is at fault?
> 
> I'll bet on cannon passes at the balloon.
> Great day to you, Tay.



Indian media at their best!

No bombs were dropped. What the villagers found were reminents of 30mm cannon fire on the balloon and the "blast" sounds were sonic bombs, the IAF went to the village and clarified this completely.


Many not accustomed with the concept of a sonic boom could find them quite alarming, I remember something similar happening in Goa soon after the IN's MiG-29Ks entered service (the first supersonic aircraft of the IN), many villagers along the coast were rather concerned:


http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...stal-residents-about-super-sonic-boom-1434785

http://twocircles.net/2010sep07/navy_warns_fighter_planes_sonic_booms_goa.html#.VqlGhvGHdpk

http://www.heraldgoa.in/Goa/The-Sun...eople-not-to-panic-over-sonic-boom/39853.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W@rwolf

Abingdonboy said:


> No bombs were dropped. What the villagers found were reminents of 30mm cannon fire on the balloon and the "blast" sounds were sonic bombs, the IAF went to the village and clarified this completely.



Any official response from IAF?? Like a press release or something?
I think this is the first time an IAF jet has gone supersonic over land (as it not allowed to do so) But this being a scramble could have led to the MKI breaking the barrier to shoot it down.


----------



## Taygibay

Thanks for that find / confirmation, Abingdon mate!

Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sathya

ni8mare said:


>



ALH or AUH ?
Anything special ?


----------



## satishkumarcsc

sathya said:


> ALH or AUH ?
> Anything special ?



I think it is the LUH....undergoing ground tests before integration of engine and the main rotor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

IAF is declining rapidly without new jets induction, the government shall take responsibility for it.

China last year add 82 brand new fighter jets to PLAAF. You guys need to catch up, or there is no fun for the game.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy 
Today saw in Twitter that Boeing will be supplying air refueling tankers to Israel not Airbus. 
I don't think that the Boeing took part in the competition for Indian Airforce. 
What is the probability that if the Airbus deal falls off, then Boeing gets the deal? I am sure no more Il78s , and we have a very positive business relationship with Boeing. 
Also a short comparison between KC 46 and AirbusA330 on basic of fly away cost , cost in operating the aircrafts and the capability. 
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ankit Kumar said:


> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy
> Today saw in Twitter that Boeing will be supplying air refueling tankers to Israel not Airbus.
> I don't think that the Boeing took part in the competition for Indian Airforce.
> What is the probability that if the Airbus deal falls off, then Boeing gets the deal? I am sure no more Il78s , and we have a very positive business relationship with Boeing.
> Also a short comparison between KC 46 and AirbusA330 on basic of fly away cost , cost in operating the aircrafts and the capability.
> Thanks.


The A330 MRTT is coming don't worry about it bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699841775968612352

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

SRP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699841775968612352


So will the IAF's AH-64E fueslages be made in India? @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @acetophenol @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armani

^^ All 10 of them at one spot!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XY1234

Israeli Defence Analyst Caroline B. Glick who served has Captain in Israel Defense Forces in her latest report has urged Benjamin Netanyahu’s government in effort to maintain Israel’s qualitative edge against Iran should not depend on American solely on supply fighter jet after US administration rejected Israel’s requests for additional F-15 systems which it could have used to defend against Iran attacks.

US administration also has rejected Israel’s request to outfit its own electronics systems and bunker buster bombs in its current fleet of F-15 and instead wants Israel to buy F-35 which has been facing technical issues and will take next few years to fully become operationalised.

Analyst argues that F-35 is an impressive next generation fighter. But at the same time, as Aaron Lerner from IMRA news aggregation service noted this week, the F-35 suffers from one major weakness that arguably cancels out all of its advantages. That weakness is the F-35’s operational dependence on software laboratories and logistics support computers located in the US.

She also explains that All F-35 aircraft operating across the world will have to update their mission data files and their Autonomic Logistic Information System (ALIS) profiles before and after every sortie, to ensure that onboard systems are programmed with the latest available operational data and that ALIS is kept permanently informed of each aircraft’s technical status and maintenance requirements.“ALIS can, and has, prevented aircraft taking off because of an incomplete data file.

F-35’s continuous dependence on a US-based logistics system is a critical weakness is that it would be irresponsible of Israel to trust that the US will not abuse its power to undermine and block IAF operations.

In light of the F-35s massive vulnerabilities and the diminishment of US power in the Middle East and beyond, Netanyahu should view India’s enthusiasm for Israeli systems as an opportunity to end the IAF’s utter dependence on increasingly undependable US systems.

Analyst urges that instead of procurement of the 14 additional F-35s, Netanyahu should offer Modi to jointly develop a next-generation AMCA fighter jet based on the Lavi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702835664463667201

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

SRP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702835664463667201

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF MI-35 with new self defence suite:







@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Blue Marlin @nair @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @Water Car Engineer @ni8mare @knight11 @MilSpec @Levina @Koovie @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

@*Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA *
any idea who is the guy being explained?
what is the possibillty of it is being about export of dhruv or lch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

mkb95 said:


> @*Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA *
> any idea who is the guy being explained?
> what is the possibillty of it is being about export of dhruv or lch?


This is during a visit to Thailand and it looks to be a Thai pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Night Picture of Rear Cockpit of Su-30SM







Credit to original poster

@Abingdonboy @AUSTERLITZ @MilSpec @anant_s @SpArK @Vauban @Taygibay

The WSO view for MKI should be same..

I am wondering the loadout.. is it 4 missiles in both wings and 1 centerline?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taygibay

Unless it's in the line of symbols at bottom right of the top screen
I don't think the loadout is shown in that image! Not sure though!
We'd need the WSO to cycle his screens' content to be sure ... 

Here is one of the MKI jump seat for sure :
http://vayu-sena.tripod.com/pix/su30mkcockpit3_c.jpg

Great evening Parik and all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@Taygibay 

After lot of thinking i remembered why i felt that load out in the picture
This is the original extraction of that picture in post #3333,





and this is the reason i felt a similarity





You know i remembered seeing the movie "independence day" again to get that SS as i remembered POTUS firing missiles in the end time to the giant ship (when Will Smith is on the mother-ship after implanting the virus)..

Of course this is way too stupid way of comparing but hey movies do leave images in your mind.....

Lol.. M sure you will burst out laughing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Kinda



 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

PARIKRAMA said:


> Night Picture of Rear Cockpit of Su-30SM
> 
> View attachment 296950
> 
> 
> Credit to original poster
> 
> @Abingdonboy @AUSTERLITZ @MilSpec @anant_s @SpArK @Vauban @Taygibay
> 
> The WSO view for MKI should be same..
> 
> I am wondering the loadout.. is it 4 missiles in both wings and 1 centerline?



@*Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA etc

Question guys, do you know what the cost is of a flying hour for the SU-30MKI?
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Carlosa said:


> @*Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA etc
> 
> Question guys, do you know what the cost is of a flying hour for the SU-30MKI?*



Originally said the data of CPFH among IAF operated jets in Aero India 2015 held on 16-18 Feb 2015

Picture not very clear but here is the pic






According to it as on 2014 end data, (since the Aero India happened in Feb 2016)

SU 30 MKI CPFH is USD 12000 for IAF
Mirage 2000 CPFH is USD 3000 for IAF

Video on Demand

Check at 1:32:30ish in the video

@Abingdonboy @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @nair @Vauban @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil

I am sure IAF planners looking at CPFH of Mirage 2000 @3000 USD is most probably hoping to have Rafales CPFH around USD 6000-7000 to keep it around 40-50% cheaper than MKI @12000 USD.

And this is an authentic source.... Now we know why IAF loves French Jets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

PARIKRAMA said:


> Originally said the data of CPFH among IAF operated jets in Aero India 2015 held on 16-18 Feb 2015
> 
> Picture not very clear but here is the pic
> 
> View attachment 298230
> 
> 
> According to it as on 2014 end data, (since the Aero India happened in Feb 2016)
> 
> SU 30 MKI CPFH is USD 12000 for IAF
> Mirage 2000 CPFH is USD 3000 for IAF
> 
> Video on Demand
> 
> Check at 1:32:30ish in the video
> 
> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @nair @Vauban @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil
> 
> I am sure IAF planners looking at CPFH of Mirage 2000 @3000 USD is most probably hoping to have Rafales CPFH around USD 6000-7000 to keep it around 40-50% cheaper than MKI @12000 USD.
> 
> And this is an authentic source.... Now we know why IAF loves French Jets



Wow, thank you man!!! What a difference, I'm really surprised about the Mirage 2000, that's a very low number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Parik, could you try to find out what is included in the IAF calculus of CPFH?

Is it consumables + wages solely or does it include spares and/or infrastructure and so on?

Because honestly, the difference between the two types is almost coherent with size of ACs.
Then the 3,000$ for the Mirage 2000 is reasonable but on the low side as noted by Carlosa.
For ref, AdlA M2000s are listed at 8000€/h vs 14000 for Raffys.
Similarly, 12Kper hour for the Sukhois is not excessive, in fact, even a little low compared to
the reported maintenance problems for the type.

Knowing this won't change your conclusion but should help us all understand IAF's ways and
make various processes easier to quantify and evaluate quality wise in the future.

Thanks in advance, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

PARIKRAMA said:


> Originally said the data of CPFH among IAF operated jets in Aero India 2015 held on 16-18 Feb 2015
> 
> Picture not very clear but here is the pic
> 
> View attachment 298230
> 
> 
> According to it as on 2014 end data, (since the Aero India happened in Feb 2016)
> 
> SU 30 MKI CPFH is USD 12000 for IAF
> Mirage 2000 CPFH is USD 3000 for IAF
> 
> Video on Demand
> 
> Check at 1:32:30ish in the video
> 
> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @nair @Vauban @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil
> 
> I am sure IAF planners looking at CPFH of Mirage 2000 @3000 USD is most probably hoping to have Rafales CPFH around USD 6000-7000 to keep it around 40-50% cheaper than MKI @12000 USD.
> 
> And this is an authentic source.... Now we know why IAF loves French Jets



Another question, how much of a difference does the 2D vector nozzles of the engine can make on the cost of the flying hour compared to flying without using them.

And also, how the 2D vector nozzles of the engine make a difference on the life of the engine. I asked because I used to read that the engine life can go down a lot when using them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

PARIKRAMA said:


> And this is an authentic source..



This is interesting, as you said no wonder we are sticking on to french fighters.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Taygibay said:


> Parik, could you try to find out what is included in the IAF calculus of CPFH?
> 
> Is it consumables + wages solely or does it include spares and/or infrastructure and so on?
> 
> Because honestly, the difference between the two types is almost coherent with size of ACs.
> Then the 3,000$ for the Mirage 2000 is reasonable but on the low side as noted by Carlosa.
> For ref, AdlA M2000s are listed at 8000€/h vs 14000 for Raffys.
> Similarly, 12Kper hour for the Sukhois is not excessive, in fact, even a little low compared to
> the reported maintenance problems for the type.
> 
> Knowing this won't change your conclusion but should help us all understand IAF's ways and
> make various processes easier to quantify and evaluate quality wise in the future.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Tay.



This is the usual formula:

CPFH is calculated by adding the three major cost variables and dividing by the number of hours flown throughout the fiscal year. Equation 1 illustrates this calculation:


PARTS + FUEL + MODIFICATIONS divided by CPFH HOURS FLOWN
F-15C Eagle Fighter — $41,921

F-22A Raptor Fighter — $68,362

F-16C Viper Fighter — $22,514

The numbers are from a Time magazine article, it seems a bit high to me for the F-16.

From another source, probably a bit old:

*F-16*: Between $3,600 *[1]* to $9,000 *[2]* per flight hour

*F-5E*: $3,910 per flight hour (See page 47 for caveats) *[3]*

*F-5A/B*: P114,660 per flight hour (1999 prices) *[15]*

*F-8H/P*: P92,690 per flight hour (1999 prices) *[16]*

*F-18A*: $5,977 per flight hour *[4]*

*F/A-18C*: $3,871 per flight hour *[7]*

*Gripen*: $2,000 *[5]* to $3,000 *[21]* *[22]*

*Mirage 2000*: $2,700 per flight hour *[6]*

*Mig 21*: $4,500 per flight hour (Lease rate, therefore includes profit mark-up) *[8]*

*Mig 17*: $2,300 per flight hour (Lease rate, therefore includes profit mark-up) *[9]*

*F-4 Phantom*: $5,628.52 to 5,804.41 per flight hour (See *here* to determine how these figures were computed)

*F-15*: $6,000 to $8,000 per flight hour *[13]*

*Su-30MK: $12,000 per flight hour (RTAF)* *[19]* *[20]*

*F/A-22*: $44,000 per flight hour *[21]*


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Taygibay said:


> Parik, could you try to find out what is included in the IAF calculus of CPFH?
> 
> Is it consumables + wages solely or does it include spares and/or infrastructure and so on?
> 
> Because honestly, the difference between the two types is almost coherent with size of ACs.
> Then the 3,000$ for the Mirage 2000 is reasonable but on the low side as noted by Carlosa.
> For ref, AdlA M2000s are listed at 8000€/h vs 14000 for Raffys.
> Similarly, 12Kper hour for the Sukhois is not excessive, in fact, even a little low compared to
> the reported maintenance problems for the type.
> 
> Knowing this won't change your conclusion but should help us all understand IAF's ways and
> make various processes easier to quantify and evaluate quality wise in the future.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Tay.



IMHO its just few items like consumables+wages

The spares and infra and other stuff comes under maintenance and repair head.. 

_India has spent over Rs 2,263 crore for the repair and maintenance of country's frontline fighter aircraft Sukhoi-30 since 2011, the government told Rajya Sabha.

In a written reply, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said Rs 834.76 crore was spent in 2013-14 while Rs 877.84 crore was spent for the purpose in 2012-13. The government had spent Rs 551.35 crore in 2011-12. *He said the maintenance work on SU-30 aircraft is carried out in accordance with the procedures specified in the original equipment manufacturer maintenance manuals and servicing schedules for the plane*_*.*

_The nearly 200-strong Su-30 fleet, which was grounded after the crash, has now been cleared for flying_.

Tue, 9 Dec 2014-07:47pm 
Over Rs 2,263 crore spent on Sukhoi-30 plane maintenance in 3 years | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

another source saying same is
Over Rs 2,263 Crore Spent On Sukhoi-30 Plane Maintenance In 3 Years


If i assume that cost also being part of CPFH other costs factors than assuming its 200 MKI for 2013-14 its another 834.76/200~ 4.1738 Crs
On an average MKI flys 250 Hrs so per hour 166952

So if i assume those then its 750000+166952= Rs 916952 or $14671 

Of course not everything under that head will go to CPFH but roughly the range seems to be $12000-$14671 or approx 20-25% over it.

With the same logic, M2Ks should be $3000-$3750.

And for Raffy its below $10,000 as per what we discussed in Rafale thread.. and data was posted by @Picdelamirand-oil and @Vauban and based on that we all concluded below $10K

Here




Dassault Rafale, tender | News & Discussions [Thread 2] | Page 123






Dassault Rafale, tender | News & Discussions [Thread 2] | Page 123





Dassault Rafale, tender | News & Discussions [Thread 2] | Page 124


You had missed it Tay!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Carlosa said:


> PARTS + FUEL + MODIFICATIONS divided by CPFH HOURS FLOWN



I'll have to disagree there Carlosa mate! There is no such thing as a standard CPFH formula.
The best proof of this is that both the US and France actually use more than one each!

A CPFH is a measurement tool, right? But who is measuring what? Govt or AF?
Your formula is OK for an air force and yet some of them would put modifications aside : ex.
- If the changes happen at program level and retrofit is not done by its maintenance crews.
It doesn't fit govt which is likely to want a more global addition so as not to find treasury surprises.

In France, the AdlA does a lot in-house. That computation of the Rafale CPFH is 14, 000€.
Then you have basic cost computation that amounts to what Pic posted : +- 10 000€.
In mine, *any *maintenance done by the AdlA is included so that you could call it an OPEX CPFH.
The program CPFH, compounded costs from OEM to Budget ministry is 27 000€ however!
The former is about your version but the latter includes pilots' pay and benefits and infrastructures.
The same is true in America if you compare a USAF CPFH as above to the Congress one.


That is why I asked.

And I missed the convo Parik but not the point! 

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Carlosa said:


> Another question, how much of a difference does the 2D vector nozzles of the engine can make on the cost of the flying hour compared to flying without using them.
> 
> And also, how the 2D vector nozzles of the engine make a difference on the life of the engine. I asked because I used to read that the engine life can go down a lot when using them.



Well MKI uses 3D thrust vectoring. 3D thrust vectoring allow to deflect the thrust in both pitch and yaw whereas 2D uses only two straight vanes above and below the jet exhaust, which will create only pitch movements (no yaw).

Of course 3D TVC helps the jet a lot but if its a stealthy airframe 2D TVC is preferred owing to the fact that when the aircraft starts making Yaw movement too, the probability of detection increases significantly owing to bouncing of waves from all angles.

It is also to be noted 3D TVC is not an absolute requirement .. if we use conventional control systems via on wings and tail, then aerodynamic control surfaces takes space and additional loads are induced on the airframe. Space in wings is already a constraint owing to installation of wing flaps. Tails planes is a factor of drag inducement and cost for maneuverability and stability.

TVC OTOH adds weight, cost and complexity to the aircraft maintenance and operations. The good news is there is no penalty of drag but then its usage is basically proportional to thrust of the engine and desired Maneuverability. But bad news is also there.. 

Here is a good explanation

*Is 3D thrust vectoring, like that found on advanced MiG-29 and Su-27 variants, the threat some say it is when it comes to the within visual range fight?*
_
First, a little thrust vectoring history. The USAF tested a 3D nozzle on the Multi-Axis Thrust Vectored F-16 in the early 1990s. It was found that thrust vectoring was really only useful at speeds below 250 knots (with the F-16; the speed will vary with other jets). Above that speed the jet had enough g available and was maneuverable enough that thrust vectoring didn't add anything. Also, at high speeds, if the nozzles start to swing the jet violently around you're apt to *induce unacceptable loads on the airframe.*

Thrust vectoring, whether 2D or 3D, is a two-edged sword. If you're going to use it, you'd better kill me now. Ever seen videos of the Super Flanker spinning around like a top and doing back flips at an airshow? First off, the jet is slow – not a place to be in a multi-bogey environment. Second, when thrust is steered off-axis the axial component of thrust is decreased. Axial thrust pushes the jet (and wing) through the air at a speed required to maintain lift. Take away forward thrust, take away speed and lift. Go back to the videos. What's happening? The Flanker is dropping like a rock at slow speed (no lift is being produced by the wing). If the Flanker pilot does not kill me now, the other edge of the sword is about to fall. He's automatically building in vertical turning room for me and it's going to take an unacceptable amount of time for him to get enough smash back to take it away due to his low airspeed. If I'm still alive I'm turning him into a strafe rag.

I flew enough BFM against the Raptor before I retired where the new Raptor pilots were discovering there's a time for thrust vectoring and there's a time to leave that club in the bag._
How To Win In A Dogfight: Stories From A Pilot Who Flew F-16s And MiGs

When we induce additional loads on the airframe and on top the TVC module is an added weight and maintenance issues, we are going to increase time in hanger between sorties for checks and also a cost part in maintenance. Also the schedule Time Between Overhauls TBOs has to be a much narrower window to ascertain the often load induced stress on the air frame and on the TVC part has not resulted into any structural deformity/defect.

If you see IAF MKI engines are rated for 4000h service life and yet the mean time between overhaul is reportedly 1,000 hours with a full-life span ; the titanium nozzle has a mean time between overhaul of 500 hours

According to wiki
In early 2015, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar stated before Parliament that the Al-31FP had suffered numerous failures, between the end of 2012 and early 2015, a total of 69 Su-30MKI engine-related failures had occurred; commons causes were bearing failures due to metal fatigue and low oil pressure, in response several engine modifications were made to improve lubrication, as well as the use of higher quality oil and adjustments to the fitting of bearings.[51]

The Su-30MKI's Al-31FP powerplant built on the earlier Al-37FU, adding two-plane thrust vectoring nozzles are mounted 32 degrees outward to longitudinal engine axis (i.e. in the horizontal plane) and can be deflected ±15 degrees in one plane. The canting allows the aircraft to produce both roll and yaw by vectoring each engine nozzle differently; this allows the aircraft to create thrust vectoring moments about all three rotational axes, pitch, yaw and roll. Engine thrust is adjusted via a conventional engine throttle lever as opposed to a strain-gauge engine control stick. The aircraft is controlled by a standard control stick. The pilot can activate a switch for performing difficult maneuvers; while this is enabled, the computer automatically determines the deflection angles of the swiveling nozzles and aerodynamic surfaces
Sukhoi Su-30MKI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Notice the word usage - Metal fatigue
*Metal fatigue* is the weakening of a material caused by repeatedly applied loads. It is the progressive and localised structural damage that occurs when a material is subjected to cyclic loading. The nominal maximum stress values that cause such damage may be much less than the strength of the material typically quoted as the ultimate tensile stress limit, or the yield stress limit.

Fatigue occurs when a material is subjected to repeated loading and unloading. If the loads are above a certain threshold, microscopic cracks will begin to form at the stress concentrators such as the surface, persistent slip bands (PSBs), and grain interfaces.
Fatigue (material) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thus wiki says something which adds to the load induce issues i said above.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Airdef95

wanna know the current status of HAL Tejas.
Meanwhile... This was pathetic.
Indian Air Force Tejas unacceptable until at least 2019 | AIRheadsFLY.com


----------



## Taygibay

I would have thought everyone to understand the above post #3346
but it is still a great idea to have it re-stated.

GTG, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Taygibay said:


> I would have thought everyone to understand the above post #3346
> but it is still a great idea to have it re-stated.
> 
> GTG, Tay.





PARIKRAMA said:


> Well MKI uses 3D thrust vectoring. 3D thrust vectoring allow to deflect the thrust in both pitch and yaw whereas 2D uses only two straight vanes above and below the jet exhaust, which will create only pitch movements (no yaw).
> 
> Of course 3D TVC helps the jet a lot but if its a stealthy airframe 2D TVC is preferred owing to the fact that when the aircraft starts making Yaw movement too, the probability of detection increases significantly owing to bouncing of waves from all angles.
> 
> It is also to be noted 3D TVC is not an absolute requirement .. if we use conventional control systems via on wings and tail, then aerodynamic control surfaces takes space and additional loads are induced on the airframe. Space in wings is already a constraint owing to installation of wing flaps. Tails planes is a factor of drag inducement and cost for maneuverability and stability.
> 
> TVC OTOH adds weight, cost and complexity to the aircraft maintenance and operations. The good news is there is no penalty of drag but then its usage is basically proportional to thrust of the engine and desired Maneuverability. But bad news is also there..
> 
> Here is a good explanation
> 
> *Is 3D thrust vectoring, like that found on advanced MiG-29 and Su-27 variants, the threat some say it is when it comes to the within visual range fight?*
> _
> First, a little thrust vectoring history. The USAF tested a 3D nozzle on the Multi-Axis Thrust Vectored F-16 in the early 1990s. It was found that thrust vectoring was really only useful at speeds below 250 knots (with the F-16; the speed will vary with other jets). Above that speed the jet had enough g available and was maneuverable enough that thrust vectoring didn't add anything. Also, at high speeds, if the nozzles start to swing the jet violently around you're apt to *induce unacceptable loads on the airframe.*
> 
> Thrust vectoring, whether 2D or 3D, is a two-edged sword. If you're going to use it, you'd better kill me now. Ever seen videos of the Super Flanker spinning around like a top and doing back flips at an airshow? First off, the jet is slow – not a place to be in a multi-bogey environment. Second, when thrust is steered off-axis the axial component of thrust is decreased. Axial thrust pushes the jet (and wing) through the air at a speed required to maintain lift. Take away forward thrust, take away speed and lift. Go back to the videos. What's happening? The Flanker is dropping like a rock at slow speed (no lift is being produced by the wing). If the Flanker pilot does not kill me now, the other edge of the sword is about to fall. He's automatically building in vertical turning room for me and it's going to take an unacceptable amount of time for him to get enough smash back to take it away due to his low airspeed. If I'm still alive I'm turning him into a strafe rag.
> 
> I flew enough BFM against the Raptor before I retired where the new Raptor pilots were discovering there's a time for thrust vectoring and there's a time to leave that club in the bag._
> How To Win In A Dogfight: Stories From A Pilot Who Flew F-16s And MiGs
> 
> When we induce additional loads on the airframe and on top the TVC module is an added weight and maintenance issues, we are going to increase time in hanger between sorties for checks and also a cost part in maintenance. Also the schedule Time Between Overhauls TBOs has to be a much narrower window to ascertain the often load induced stress on the air frame and on the TVC part has not resulted into any structural deformity/defect.
> 
> If you see IAF MKI engines are rated for 4000h service life and yet the mean time between overhaul is reportedly 1,000 hours with a full-life span ; the titanium nozzle has a mean time between overhaul of 500 hours
> 
> According to wiki
> In early 2015, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar stated before Parliament that the Al-31FP had suffered numerous failures, between the end of 2012 and early 2015, a total of 69 Su-30MKI engine-related failures had occurred; commons causes were bearing failures due to metal fatigue and low oil pressure, in response several engine modifications were made to improve lubrication, as well as the use of higher quality oil and adjustments to the fitting of bearings.[51]
> 
> The Su-30MKI's Al-31FP powerplant built on the earlier Al-37FU, adding two-plane thrust vectoring nozzles are mounted 32 degrees outward to longitudinal engine axis (i.e. in the horizontal plane) and can be deflected ±15 degrees in one plane. The canting allows the aircraft to produce both roll and yaw by vectoring each engine nozzle differently; this allows the aircraft to create thrust vectoring moments about all three rotational axes, pitch, yaw and roll. Engine thrust is adjusted via a conventional engine throttle lever as opposed to a strain-gauge engine control stick. The aircraft is controlled by a standard control stick. The pilot can activate a switch for performing difficult maneuvers; while this is enabled, the computer automatically determines the deflection angles of the swiveling nozzles and aerodynamic surfaces
> Sukhoi Su-30MKI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Notice the word usage - Metal fatigue
> *Metal fatigue* is the weakening of a material caused by repeatedly applied loads. It is the progressive and localised structural damage that occurs when a material is subjected to cyclic loading. The nominal maximum stress values that cause such damage may be much less than the strength of the material typically quoted as the ultimate tensile stress limit, or the yield stress limit.
> 
> Fatigue occurs when a material is subjected to repeated loading and unloading. If the loads are above a certain threshold, microscopic cracks will begin to form at the stress concentrators such as the surface, persistent slip bands (PSBs), and grain interfaces.
> Fatigue (material) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Thus wiki says something which adds to the load induce issues i said above.


Ok let me rephrase it in simpler terms

MKI uses 3D TVC
A 3D TVC uses thurst deflection in both Yaw and pitch axis
A 2D TVC uses Thrust deflection in Pitch axis
When a 3D TVC uses Thrust to deflect in both Yaw and Pitch, radar waves are more easily bounced off from its surface bcz of which its not preferred in stealthier airframes
An example is F22 which uses 2D TVC
Now TVC is not an absolute requirement. Modern jets uses conventional control systems via on wings and tail. But these systems takes space and additional loads are induced on the airframe. Space in wings is already a constraint owing to installation of wing flaps. As for the case of Tails planes, it is a factor of drag inducement and cost for maneuverability and stability. Thus a modern jet without TVC has to have a more of tradeoff based solution for factoring in benefits being offerred by a TVC system

But there are negatives to TVC system too. It basically adds weight, cost and complexity to the aircraft maintenance and operations. 
Its benefit in combat is best summarised by this explanation

*Is 3D thrust vectoring, like that found on advanced MiG-29 and Su-27 variants, the threat some say it is when it comes to the within visual range fight?*
_
First, a little thrust vectoring history. The USAF tested a 3D nozzle on the Multi-Axis Thrust Vectored F-16 in the early 1990s. It was found that thrust vectoring was really only useful at speeds below 250 knots (with the F-16; the speed will vary with other jets). Above that speed the jet had enough g available and was maneuverable enough that thrust vectoring didn't add anything. Also, at high speeds, if the nozzles start to swing the jet violently around you're apt to *induce unacceptable loads on the airframe.*

Thrust vectoring, whether 2D or 3D, is a two-edged sword. If you're going to use it, you'd better kill me now. Ever seen videos of the Super Flanker spinning around like a top and doing back flips at an airshow? First off, the jet is slow – not a place to be in a multi-bogey environment. Second, when thrust is steered off-axis the axial component of thrust is decreased. Axial thrust pushes the jet (and wing) through the air at a speed required to maintain lift. Take away forward thrust, take away speed and lift. Go back to the videos. What's happening? The Flanker is dropping like a rock at slow speed (no lift is being produced by the wing). If the Flanker pilot does not kill me now, the other edge of the sword is about to fall. He's automatically building in vertical turning room for me and it's going to take an unacceptable amount of time for him to get enough smash back to take it away due to his low airspeed. If I'm still alive I'm turning him into a strafe rag.

I flew enough BFM against the Raptor before I retired where the new Raptor pilots were discovering there's a time for thrust vectoring and there's a time to leave that club in the bag.
How To Win In A Dogfight: Stories From A Pilot Who Flew F-16s And MiGs
_
Add to this, 
When we induce additional loads on the airframe and on top the TVC module is an added weight and maintenance issues, we are going to increase time in hanger between sorties for checks and also a cost part in maintenance. Also the schedule Time Between Overhauls TBOs has to be in shorter time frame

If you see IAF MKI engines are rated for 4000h service life and yet the mean time between overhaul is reportedly 1,000 hours with a full-life span of 3000h ; the titanium nozzle (TVC Part) has a mean time between overhaul of 500 hours.

This is bcz of the fact that induced loads on airframe and TVC portions suffer from metal fatigue issues which leads to engine related failures.

More can be found in here
Sukhoi Su-30MKI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

PARIKRAMA said:


> Ok let me rephrase it in simpler terms
> 
> MKI uses 3D TVC
> A 3D TVC uses thurst deflection in both Yaw and pitch axis
> A 2D TVC uses Thrust deflection in Pitch axis
> When a 3D TVC uses Thrust to deflect in both Yaw and Pitch, radar waves are more easily bounced off from its surface bcz of which its not preferred in stealthier airframes
> An example is F22 which uses 2D TVC
> Now TVC is not an absolute requirement. Modern jets uses conventional control systems via on wings and tail. But these systems takes space and additional loads are induced on the airframe. Space in wings is already a constraint owing to installation of wing flaps. As for the case of Tails planes, it is a factor of drag inducement and cost for maneuverability and stability. Thus a modern jet without TVC has to have a more of tradeoff based solution for factoring in benefits being offerred by a TVC system
> 
> But there are negatives to TVC system too. It basically adds weight, cost and complexity to the aircraft maintenance and operations.
> Its benefit in combat is best summarised by this explanation
> 
> *Is 3D thrust vectoring, like that found on advanced MiG-29 and Su-27 variants, the threat some say it is when it comes to the within visual range fight?*
> _
> First, a little thrust vectoring history. The USAF tested a 3D nozzle on the Multi-Axis Thrust Vectored F-16 in the early 1990s. It was found that thrust vectoring was really only useful at speeds below 250 knots (with the F-16; the speed will vary with other jets). Above that speed the jet had enough g available and was maneuverable enough that thrust vectoring didn't add anything. Also, at high speeds, if the nozzles start to swing the jet violently around you're apt to *induce unacceptable loads on the airframe.*
> 
> Thrust vectoring, whether 2D or 3D, is a two-edged sword. If you're going to use it, you'd better kill me now. Ever seen videos of the Super Flanker spinning around like a top and doing back flips at an airshow? First off, the jet is slow – not a place to be in a multi-bogey environment. Second, when thrust is steered off-axis the axial component of thrust is decreased. Axial thrust pushes the jet (and wing) through the air at a speed required to maintain lift. Take away forward thrust, take away speed and lift. Go back to the videos. What's happening? The Flanker is dropping like a rock at slow speed (no lift is being produced by the wing). If the Flanker pilot does not kill me now, the other edge of the sword is about to fall. He's automatically building in vertical turning room for me and it's going to take an unacceptable amount of time for him to get enough smash back to take it away due to his low airspeed. If I'm still alive I'm turning him into a strafe rag.
> 
> I flew enough BFM against the Raptor before I retired where the new Raptor pilots were discovering there's a time for thrust vectoring and there's a time to leave that club in the bag.
> How To Win In A Dogfight: Stories From A Pilot Who Flew F-16s And MiGs
> _
> Add to this,
> When we induce additional loads on the airframe and on top the TVC module is an added weight and maintenance issues, we are going to increase time in hanger between sorties for checks and also a cost part in maintenance. Also the schedule Time Between Overhauls TBOs has to be in shorter time frame
> 
> If you see IAF MKI engines are rated for 4000h service life and yet the mean time between overhaul is reportedly 1,000 hours with a full-life span of 3000h ; the titanium nozzle (TVC Part) has a mean time between overhaul of 500 hours.
> 
> This is bcz of the fact that induced loads on airframe and TVC portions suffer from metal fatigue issues which leads to engine related failures.
> 
> More can be found in here
> Sukhoi Su-30MKI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Good data, thank you.

So I think as a summary we can say that trust vectoring doesn't actually add to the flying hour cost, but it will add to the maintenancc and repair cost and it could actually be quite significant.



Taygibay said:


> I'll have to disagree there Carlosa mate! There is no such thing as a standard CPFH formula.
> The best proof of this is that both the US and France actually use more than one each!
> 
> A CPFH is a measurement tool, right? But who is measuring what? Govt or AF?
> Your formula is OK for an air force and yet some of them would put modifications aside : ex.
> - If the changes happen at program level and retrofit is not done by its maintenance crews.
> It doesn't fit govt which is likely to want a more global addition so as not to find treasury surprises.
> 
> In France, the AdlA does a lot in-house. That computation of the Rafale CPFH is 14, 000€.
> Then you have basic cost computation that amounts to what Pic posted : +- 10 000€.
> In mine, *any *maintenance done by the AdlA is included so that you could call it an OPEX CPFH.
> The program CPFH, compounded costs from OEM to Budget ministry is 27 000€ however!
> The former is about your version but the latter includes pilots' pay and benefits and infrastructures.
> The same is true in America if you compare a USAF CPFH as above or the Congress one.
> 
> 
> That is why I asked.
> 
> And I missed the convo Parik but not the point!
> 
> Have a great day, Tay.



Thank you, good point. Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

PARIKRAMA said:


> Originally said the data of CPFH among IAF operated jets in Aero India 2015 held on 16-18 Feb 2015
> 
> Picture not very clear but here is the pic
> 
> View attachment 298230
> 
> 
> According to it as on 2014 end data, (since the Aero India happened in Feb 2016)
> 
> SU 30 MKI CPFH is USD 12000 for IAF
> Mirage 2000 CPFH is USD 3000 for IAF
> 
> Video on Demand
> 
> Check at 1:32:30ish in the video
> 
> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @scorpionx @nair @Vauban @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil
> 
> I am sure IAF planners looking at CPFH of Mirage 2000 @3000 USD is most probably hoping to have Rafales CPFH around USD 6000-7000 to keep it around 40-50% cheaper than MKI @12000 USD.
> 
> And this is an authentic source.... Now we know why IAF loves French Jets



M2k Is a 95KN AF thrust compared that to 123KN on each engine of the MKI. It is obvious that just the fuel consumption is more than twice considering similar SFC for the engines, in addition, MKI is a larger plane, more subsystems on the plane , more labor hours on ground crew, larger amount of consumables. 

By similar logic, LCA 1p operating costs should be quite low too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Foxbat Alok

India's first three women fighter pilots have been advised by the Indian Air Force (IAF) to restrain from motherhood for
the next four years so as not to adversely impact their ongoing training process.
However, IAF sources clarified that the advisory is not legal binding and is to ensure that their training does not get affected.
The three women pilots will be commissioned into the fighter stream on June 18 this year after successful completion of the initial
training.
Thereafter, they would undergo advanced training for one year and would enter a fighter cockpit by June 2017.
"Continuous training is required for a minimum of five years for fighter pilots, men or women, to become combat ready. The three
women are about to complete one year of training," the sources said. Pregnancy means that the entire training schedule gets
disturbed, they added.
"It is not just the cost but the time also that gets affected. Even young fighter pilots are advised not to think about marriage till a
particular age," they said.
Bhawana Kanth, Mohana Singh and Avani Chaturvedi are the trainees who qualified for the fighter stream after it was thrown open to
women in October 2015.
They will go to Bidar in Karnataka in June 2016 for their stage-III training for a year on Hawk advanced jet trainers, before they get to
fly supersonic warplanes.
Six female cadets were competing to become fighter pilots after the government, in a landmark move, approved an IAF plan in
October to induct them as fighter pilots.
However, only three female trainees were selected for the fighter stream.
© India Strategic


----------



## Armani



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Su30 MKI firing ASTRA BVR during rehearsals of Iron Fist. 
Exclusive by Timeline Photos
©Saurav Jain and IADN 

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @anant_s @MilSpec

Will try get a clearer pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zebra7

*[URL='http://trishul-trident.blogspot.in/2016/03/siva-imr-pod-explained.html']SIVA IMR Pod Explained

In simple terms, the SIVA IMR pod is something similar to the ELTA Systems-developed ELM-2060P radar targetting pod, and it will be used for location of static ground targets/installations. The fact that the DRDO’s PJ-10 Project Office is the nodal agency for developing the IMR pod indicates that this pod will be used in conjunction with the BrahMos-NG (previously known as BrahMos-Mini) air-launched supersonic cruise missile.






While DATA Patterns Pvt Ltd has won the contract to series-produce the BrahMos-NG’s on-board X-band monopulse SAR seeker, the X-band monopulse SAR suite meant for installation inside the IMR pod will be produced by ECIL Ltd.



















Contn.......[/URL]*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zebra7

*Systems integration and flight qualification of both the BrahMos-NG and SIVA IMR pod will be jointly undertaken by the Indian Air Force’s Bengaluru-based Aircraft & Systems Testing Establishment, HAL’s Nashik Division, BrahMos Aerospace and IRKUT Corp, which is the sole IPR owner of all operating software source-codes used by the Su-30MKI. Service-induction of this weapon system is not expected before 2020. *

* 


The existing SIVA HADF pods is used primarily for real-time detection and location of hostile ground-based air-defence radars, with the targetting cues then being uploaded into the Kh-3P anti-radiation missile’s on-board mission computer. This very same pod will in future also be used in conjunction with the DRDO-developed NG-ARM. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

What do our Indian brothers and sisters think about Iran's possible purchase of the Su-30SM (similar to MKI)? How do they think it would do against Saudi F-15s, bearing in mind that the F-15 is significantly faster and has a better climb rate (speed kills)? 

I ask because I know you are bound to be highly knowledgeable on this aircraft.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

AmirPatriot said:


> What do our Indian brothers and sisters think about Iran's possible purchase ogivese Su-30SM (similar to MKI)? How do they think it would do against Saudi F-15s, bearing in mind that the F-15 is significantly faster and has a better climb rate (speed kills)?
> 
> I ask because I know you are bound to be highly knowledgeable on this aircraft.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Well not much difference in the capabilities of both. All boils down to the pilot and maybe the radar and IRST system of Flanker gives it an edge over F15.


----------



## sathya

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Well not much difference in the capabilities of both. All boils down to the pilot and maybe the radar and IRST system of Flanker gives it an edge over F15.



Is it silent eagle ?

Does it have AESA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

sathya said:


> Is it silent eagle ?
> 
> Does it have AESA ?


Strike Eagle. 
It has an downgraded APG70.

They have few more on order with a better APG63v3 AESA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Strike Eagle.
> It has an downgraded APG70.
> 
> They have few more on order with a better APG63v3 AESA.



They have an upgrade program for theirs, so eventually all their F-15s will have AESA.


----------



## Armani

AmirPatriot said:


> What do our Indian brothers and sisters think about Iran's possible purchase of the Su-30SM (similar to MKI)? How do they think it would do against Saudi F-15s, bearing in mind that the F-15 is significantly faster and has a better climb rate (speed kills)?
> 
> I ask because I know you are bound to be highly knowledgeable on this aircraft.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Depends on what configuration you are getting with the Su-30SM. The Flanker is a highly upgradable platform.

At the moment, the Saudi F-15s have superiority in the field of electronics, especially radar. Su-30 beats it in aerodynamics and performance. But if you stick with the upgrade path as chosen by Indian AF - where an advanced GaN-based AESA radar derived from PAK-FA will be incorporated as part of 'Super Sukhoi' upgrade - together with all-round front & rear IRSTs, wing-mounted L-band radars and 360-degree MAWS aperture, then in that form Su-30SM can beat any F-15.

My advice would be - buy the baseline Su-30SM version (which should be better than the Su-30MKI of today) for now and you can upgrade it any time you want. A defence analyst here tells me that if Iran chooses to buy Flanker, soon we could see Iranian AF Su-30 crews training together with Indian MKIs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

Armani said:


> Depends on what configuration you are getting with the Su-30SM. The Flanker is a highly upgradable platform.
> 
> At the moment, the Saudi F-15s have superiority in the field of electronics, especially radar. Su-30 beats it in aerodynamics and performance. But if you stick with the upgrade path as chosen by Indian AF - where an advanced GaN-based AESA radar derived from PAK-FA will be incorporated as part of 'Super Sukhoi' upgrade - together with all-round front & rear IRSTs, wing-mounted L-band radars and 360-degree MAWS aperture, then in that form Su-30SM can beat any F-15.
> 
> My advice would be - buy the baseline Su-30SM version (which should be better than the Su-30MKI of today) for now and you can upgrade it any time you want. A defence analyst here tells me that if Iran chooses to buy Flanker, soon we could see Iranian AF Su-30 crews training together with Indian MKIs.



Thank you for your post. 

Just 1 thing - F-15s significantly outperform the flanker in the sector of speed, and as you probably know, in combat, speed kills. The F-15 has a faster top speed, climb rate and thrust/weight ratio. 

What do you have to say about this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

AmirPatriot said:


> Thank you for your post.
> 
> Just 1 thing - F-15s significantly outperform the flanker in the sector of speed, and as you probably know, in combat, speed kills. The F-15 has a faster top speed, climb rate and thrust/weight ratio.
> 
> What do you have to say about this?



Speed doesn't matter, 
climb rate & t/we is important .
Engine upgrades are also being considered for our super sukhoi .


----------



## Taygibay

Amir is right, Sathya! With a 104-0 record, the F-15 is just about second to none!

Interestingly enough BTW, the IAF knows the truth on it better than most.
Think Red Flag 2008-04 and SU30-MKI detachment!

Good evening both, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armani

AmirPatriot said:


> Thank you for your post.
> 
> Just 1 thing - F-15s significantly outperform the flanker in the sector of speed, and as you probably know, in combat, speed kills. The F-15 has a faster top speed, climb rate and thrust/weight ratio.
> 
> What do you have to say about this?



As I said, much depends on what configuration you choose for your Flanker - I'm not sure if you have the option to put Su-35's Saturn 117S turbofan engines on your Flanker variant. It won't surpass F-15 in speed, but the higher performance can translate into better STR, possible supercruise ability, etc.

But if you wish to have regional air superiority, starting from the Su-30SM is the way to go. No other aircraft on the international market that you could possibly buy (non-Western) can deliver equal or better performance & capability - unless you consider the Su-35S.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The enlightened

AmirPatriot said:


> Thank you for your post.
> 
> Just 1 thing - F-15s significantly outperform the flanker in the sector of speed, and as you probably know, in combat, speed kills. The F-15 has a faster top speed, climb rate and thrust/weight ratio.
> 
> What do you have to say about this?


F-15SA outperform your Su-30SM in nearly all departments. Maybe guns-only CCM is where it will be f&&cked but everywhere else speed, altitude, range to the payload, radar, EW, armament.........................F-15 wins everywhere.



Taygibay said:


> 104-0


USAF shooting helpless joke air-forces isn't nearly the same as a small regional power such as Saudi boxing with the Iranians. Without the advantage of massive SEAD/DEAD by B-2 and tomahawk, EW by dedicated aircrafts, Early warning aircrafts (in nos) and an opponent operating Soviet export-grade hand-me-downs, things would be a lot different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

The enlightened said:


> F-15SA outperform your Su-30SM in nearly all departments. Maybe guns-only CCM is where it will be f&&cked but everywhere else speed, altitude, range to the payload, radar, EW, armament.........................F-15 wins everywhere.
> 
> 
> USAF shooting helpless joke air-forces isn't nearly the same as a small regional power such as Saudi boxing with the Iranians. Without the advantage of massive SEAD/DEAD by B-2 and tomahawk, EW by dedicated aircrafts, Early warning aircrafts (in nos) and an opponent operating Soviet export-grade hand-me-downs, things would be a lot different.



Su-30SM is based on MKI.

MKI on wiki says climb rate of >300 m/s... this must be false, since even Su-35 has climb rate of >280 m/s, F-15 >250 m/s. What is the real climb rate for the MKI?

Altitude is almost the same, 2-3 thousand feet statistical difference is unimportant. 

MKI has equal or better range than F-15, F-15 has range of 3900 km with 3 external and 2 conformal fuel tanks while MKI is 3000 km with no external fuel. 

You are right with payload, but A2A missiles don't weigh much. MKI carries up to 12 missiles. F-15 can carry similar but more than 12 is not feasible because of drag. Extra pylons would be used for external fuel I guess. 

How do you think APG-63 would stand up against an Su-30SM upgraded with Irbis-E?

You can't be sure of EW, Russians are very good at ECM/ECCM.

Same with armament, R-77 is competitive with Saudi AMRAAMs, and R-73 is off boresight.


----------



## The enlightened

AmirPatriot said:


> Su-30SM is based on MKI.
> 
> MKI on wiki says climb rate of >300 m/s... this must be false, since even Su-35 has climb rate of >280 m/s, F-15 >250 m/s. What is the real climb rate for the MKI?
> 
> Altitude is almost the same, 2-3 thousand feet statistical difference is unimportant.
> 
> MKI has equal or better range than F-15, F-15 has range of 3900 km with 3 external and 2 conformal fuel tanks while MKI is 3000 km with no external fuel.
> 
> You are right with payload, but A2A missiles don't weigh much. MKI carries up to 12 missiles. F-15 can carry similar but more than 12 is not feasible because of drag. Extra pylons would be used for external fuel I guess.
> 
> How do you think APG-63 would stand up against an Su-30SM upgraded with Irbis-E?
> 
> You can't be sure of EW, Russians are very good at ECM/ECCM.
> 
> Same with armament, R-77 is competitive with Saudi AMRAAMs, and R-73 is off boresight.


Yes. It is further development of MKI. Almost 10 years ahead and russianized.

I already granted victory to MKI in BFM.

It is important. Higher altitude allows more energy to be transmitted to the missiles and superior entry to the merge.
PS Russians weapons as a thumb rule are exaggerated by 10% and western underestimated by 10%.

Saudi F-15's can carry upto 16 missiles. Neither will carry more than 8 per mission be it OCA or DCA.

Su-30 SM has BARS-RCS radar not IRBIS. There is no contest over EW capability of AESA versus hybrid ESA even if Russian somehow manages to have more peak transmit power. Although it would be hard to jam BARS.

Russian EW *may* be very good but they don't export that. MKI electronics are Indian, Israeli and French which were much better than any Russian alternative at the time.

Depends on R-77 version you get. AIM-120D will be very good as well as METEOR if they integrate it as they will have them with EFT's anyway. They also have available AIM-132 ASRAAM which is probably the best WVR missile in world.

At any rate, Russian/Soviet equipment has consistently underperformed against Western/American ones due to massive downgrades. It remains to be seen what they export. Iran unfortunately cannot buy Israeli electronics or even French which greatly reduces your EW options as well as HMD, targeting pods (we have LITENING) and weapons. Iran should develop its own electronics IMO.


----------



## AmirPatriot

The enlightened said:


> Yes. It is further development of MKI. Almost 10 years ahead and russianized.
> 
> I already granted victory to MKI in BFM.
> 
> It is important. Higher altitude allows more energy to be transmitted to the missiles and superior entry to the merge.
> PS Russians weapons as a thumb rule are exaggerated by 10% and western underestimated by 10%.
> 
> Saudi F-15's can carry upto 16 missiles. Neither will carry more than 8 per mission be it OCA or DCA.
> 
> Su-30 SM has BARS-RCS radar not IRBIS. There is no contest over EW capability of AESA versus hybrid ESA even if Russian somehow manages to have more peak transmit power. Although it would be hard to jam BARS.
> 
> Russian EW *may* be very good but they don't export that. MKI electronics are Indian, Israeli and French which were much better than any Russian alternative at the time.
> 
> Depends on R-77 version you get. AIM-120D will be very good as well as METEOR if they integrate it as they will have them with EFT's anyway. They also have available AIM-132 ASRAAM which is probably the best WVR missile in world.
> 
> At any rate, Russian/Soviet equipment has consistently underperformed against Western/American ones due to massive downgrades. It remains to be seen what they export. Iran unfortunately cannot buy Israeli electronics or even French which greatly reduces your EW options as well as HMD, targeting pods (we have LITENING) and weapons. Iran should develop its own electronics IMO.



No word on the MKI climb rate? 

I know the importance of altitude, but the F-15 isn't going to be chilling at 60,000 ft the whole time. Aircraft rarely fly to their altitude ceilings. And the F-15 doesn't have a significant enough advantage for it to matter. 

The Bars-R used in the SM is developed from the Bars used in the MKI. It is likely to be more powerful than the Bars, which I read on ausairpower has a peak power output of approximately 4-7 kw. With this information, I think a Bars-R has equal or better power output than the APG-63v3. 

I don't really believe this thumb rule. In fact, I think it's the other way around. Western weapons are overrated in comparison to Russian systems. 

Apparently, the Su-30SM still has French avionics incorporated into it. 

The Saudis have the AIM-120C7 (range of ~105-110 km). R-77-1 has a range of 110 km. So about equal. And they also have AIM-9X. Also good, but it's no ASRAAM.

Russians may have gimped their export products in the past, but I think now they have realised that is unprofitable and now export top notch (maybe not as good as domestic, but still top notch) equipment.


----------



## Taygibay

AmirPatriot said:


> Western weapons are overrated in comparison to Russian systems.



"Rosoboronexport cooperates with the companies belonging to Italian groups
(SELEX Elsag, SELEX Galileo и WASS), Spanish shipbuilding
concern Navantia, French company Thales Optronics and many others."​http://rostec.ru/en/about/direct-control-companies/659

Russia is helped by EADS for space vehicles, Sextant Avionique for export Kamovs 52, Thales has
so had many ventures from K-52s to tanks, jets, space & Internet that it caused an outcry by some
Russians and ripples in French politics _here_, SNECMA / Safran helping with engines, etc.

And how about those Damocles pods that Pakistan is looking at? Remember when they were looked
at in 2007-2008 to equip exports in a licensed production because Ru jets lack in the smart bombs dept?

There are good Russian systems but the average product is not on par with Western ones, sorry!

Good day to you, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Indian Air Force aircraft arrived to Alaska to participate in "Red Flag" exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neza

any updates on the NAL Saras aircraft or has it been abandoned


----------



## MKC

neza said:


> any updates on the NAL Saras aircraft or has it been abandoned


Abandoned due to budget over runs (probably).


----------



## bidonv

By:www.airrecognition.com
*Longbow to equip India's AH-64E Apache helicopters with Fire Control Radar Systems*


> *The U.S. Army awarded Longbow LLC a $57.1 million foreign military sale contract to provide the Indian Air Force with Longbow Fire Control Radar (FCR) systems for their new Apache AH-64E helicopters.* Longbow LLC is a joint venture of Lockheed Martin and Northrop Grumman Corporation.
> 
> Longbow to provide India s AH 64E Apache helicopters with Fire Control Radar System 640 001Longbow LLC's FCR is housed in a dome located above the main rotor
> (Credit: Lockheed Martin)
> 
> Under this contract, $57.1 million is obligated to Longbow LLC with a total value not to exceed $116.7 million. The contract covers the production of 12 Longbow FCR systems and spares for India. Production will extend through early 2019 at Lockheed Martin’s Orlando and Ocala, Florida, facilities and at Northrop Grumman’s Baltimore facility.
> 
> “With Longbow FCR, the Indian Air Force will receive a rapid all-weather targeting capability,” said Jim Messina, Longbow LLC president and director of Longbow programs at Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control. “The FCR’s air over-watch mode provides aircrews with 360-degree situational awareness, improving survivability and mission success.”
> 
> “Our highly reliable Longbow FCR has been repeatedly proven in combat, protecting warfighters around the globe at an affordable cost,” said Ike Song, vice president, Mission Solutions, Northrop Grumman’s Land & Avionics C4ISR Division.
> 
> For more than a decade, the Longbow FCR has provided Apache aircrews with target detection, location, classification and prioritization. In all weather, over multiple terrains and through any battlefield obscurant, the radar allows automatic and rapid multi-target engagement. The Longbow FCR integrates with the Longbow HELLFIRE missile, enhancing the Apache’s lethality fourfold and increasing survivability sevenfold........See more


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## Deino

Usually I'm more related to CHinese Aviation, but maybe for those interested: my latest edition of the monthly column "Eye on the East" in the Combat Aircraft is this time not related to China, but to "India's Fighter Conundrum"

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armani

Red Flag exercise;

F-22, Su-30MKI, Jaguar, F-16, F-15 and F/A-18!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ejaz007

*Fund Shortage and Depreciating Rupee Hit Key IAF Programs*

NEW DELHI — The Indian Air Force (IAF) faces a severe resource crunch as 11 key defense projects await signing despite their finalization, according to IAF officials speaking on the condition of anonymity.

The rising US dollar against the Indian rupee and lower budget allocations by the ruling Narendra Modi government are the main causes of the squeeze, the IAF officials say.

Indian Budget Shows 10% Drop in Dollar Terms

There is a shortage of $1.13 billion in the Capital Head account, which is reserved for buying new weapons, and $420 million in the Revenue Head account, which is used to pay for military salaries and day-to-day expenses, including ammunition and stores.

The IAF projects that await signing before they can be funded include procurement of 56 new aircraft to replace the aging Avro transporters, 48 medium-lift helicopters, six midair refueling tankers, 20 Hawk advance jet trainers and 38 Pilatus basic trainers.

In a first of its kind, Tata Advanced Systems Limited (TASL), a private-sector domestic defense company, and Airbus of France have a deal to manufacture the C-295 transport aircraft that will replace the aging Avro aircraft in a $2 billion program.

These are the other purchases and programs that are on hold:


Joint production of the Russian Ka 226T
Surveillance helicopters
Long-range surface-to-air missiles
Engines for Jaguar aircraft 
Electronic warfare suite for the MiG 29
Avionics upgrade for IL-76/78 aircraft 
The only IAF programs which are likely to be signed this financial year — which runs from April 1 to March 31 — are two additional airborne warning and control systems (AWACS) from Israel and a replacement of the C-130 that crashed.

Military officials and analysts here say there is greater need than ever for increasing combat readiness.

"The threat for India has not shown any sign of diminishing, in fact, we can see that China has reportedly been reorganizing its command and control elements. It has elevated its Tibet Military Command under direct control of the Peoples Liberation Army (PLA). This would ensure faster allocation and induction of additional specialized forces by China and ensure surprise action/response which would require credible response from the Indian side," said Daljit Singh, defense analyst and retired IAF air marshal.

*2016-17 Defense Budget*

The defense budget for 2016-17 is $37.9 billion (calculated on current exchange rate of 68 rupees to one US dollar) compared to $42.1 billion in 2015-16 (calculated on last year's exchange rate, 60 rupees to the dollar).

Similarly Capital Head spending for new weapons for 2016-17 is $11.55 billion at today's exchange rate compared to $14.33 million at last year's exchange rate.

Though in rupees defense spending showed a hike of 2.3 percent, in dollar terms, it fell about 10 percent.

"Budget planning is a detailed process. It also depends on how much money was spent by IAF against the funds allocated for a two-year period. There is no shortage of funds. Hence the blame must be attributed to IAF commanders and not [Indian] government," said Raman Sopory, president of Defense Consultants Association of India.

E-mail: vraghuvanshi@defensenews.com

http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...eciating-rupee-hit-key-iaf-programs/84899486/


----------



## Foxbat Alok

IAF man creates skydiving record with largest Tricolour
goo.gl/9S7ABm #IAF @writetake #record #skydiving
pic.twitter.com/gX1ondm0nK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738034659817230336


----------



## samlove

Su-30MKI being manufactured at HAL Nasik. HAL is also responsible for providing spares and services to MiG-29 for Malaysian Air Force and Su-30 to Malaysian (Su-30MKM), Algerian (Su-30MKA) and Russian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

Indian Air Force is hiring, apply now for Commissioned Officer vacancy at careerairforce.nic.in
The Indian Air Force (IAF) has issued a notification inviting applications from interested, eligible candidates for recruitment as commissioned officers in Flying, Technical and Ground duty branches.

Eligibility criteria:

Educational qualification:

The interested candidates must be a graduate in any discipline from a recognised university with minimum of 60 per cent marks or equivalent in Maths and Physics at 10+2 standard.

OR

They should have BE/ B.Tech degree or should have cleared section A and B examination of Associate Membership of Institute of Engineers (India) or Aeronautical Society of India from any recognised university with a minimum of 60 per cent marks or equivalent.

Selection procedure:

Selection of the candidates will be made on the basis of their performance in the AFCAT 2016 and Engineering Knowledge Test scheduled to be conducted on August 28, 2016.

It shall be followed by CPSS (Computerised Pilot Selection System) and/ PABT for flying branches and SSB Interviews.

Age limit:

The candidate's age should be between 20 to 26 years as on July 1, 2017 i.e. they should be born between July 2, 1991, and July 2, 1997, both days inclusive. 

How to apply:

Interested, eligible candidates have to apply online by logging on to the official website, the link for which is _careerairforce.nic.in_


----------



## T-55

MIG-29K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Half of accidents in IAF were with MiG fighters


----------



## kaykay

Guys I just saw a low flying Jaguar above my village....to my surprise, engines were a bit smoky( not much but clearly there was visible smoke)....Is it normal? As we know old Mig-29s had smoky engines but Jaguars too?


----------



## W@rwolf

IJT Sitara LSPs?

Looks like the spin trials were successful completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

courtesy deejay @rotormagic B harat R akshak forum



> A lucky spotting of NAL Saras again today undergoing a ground run. Apologies for the poor quality and angle of the picture. I had a gate in between and only my mobile.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dandpatta

^^^ Looks a beauty from behind with the grey color scheme.


----------



## GuardianRED

NAL Saras

When was this? Though the Project has been Cancelled?


----------



## sudhir007

Is it pass the IOC look

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

https://www.facebook.com/parrikar.manohar/
Foundation for largest defence FDI JV of TATA-Boeing to make fuselage for Apache Helicopter laid today at Hyderabad. ‪#‎MakeInIndia‬

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

ni8mare said:


> https://www.facebook.com/parrikar.manohar/
> Foundation for largest defence FDI JV of TATA-Boeing to make fuselage for Apache Helicopter laid today at Hyderabad. ‪#‎MakeInIndia‬


I'm hearing 100+ Apaches are to be ordered within the next 3 years for the IAF and IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm hearing 100+ Apaches are to be ordered within the next 3 years for the IAF and IA.


Numbers are to be 84-114. But IA will have a bigger lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ankit Kumar said:


> Numbers are to be 84-114. But IA will have a bigger lot.


By 2030 the IA and IAF should have 400-500 attack helos (Apache and LCH) along with another 150-200 Rudras considering there are about 20-30 Mi-25s in service now this is a MASSIVE jump in firepower over a relatively short period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Abingdonboy said:


> By 2030 the IA and IAF should have 400-500 attack helos (Apache and LCH) along with another 150-200 Rudras considering there are about 20-30 Mi-25s in service now this is a MASSIVE jump in firepower over a relatively short period.


That much fire power is atleast needed of we dream of possessing the capability of doing a blitzkrieg on two fronts.

The bigger thing for me will be that we start building important blocks of such systems at home with quality. Cannons for Aircrafts and Rotary Wing gunships means we depend upon Russia and France. I may be wrong but I haven't seen any thoughts about it.Except an article back in 2009 which said that GIAT offered to, co develop us a 20-25mm canon.

The next thing is ejection seats , Martin Baker Zero Zero has made a great reputation for itself , I am ok even if we start licence producing it.

Then comes the question about power plants. The miniscule amount we spend and how we hope to yield great results form them is ridiculous.

Its like some random nation in Africa without a national budget of more than 1 billion USD telling that we will we prosperous and at the same time have our own formidable air force and navy in a decade..... which is impossible.

It pained me when last week some one pointed out that even if we made the Basic Trainer, its engine is still imported while we dream of building fighter jets with our own engine.

The most important thing is our speed , it makes Sloths speed look like that of Ferrari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ankit Kumar said:


> That much fire power is atleast needed of we dream of possessing the capability of doing a blitzkrieg on two fronts.
> 
> The bigger thing for me will be that we start building important blocks of such systems at home with quality. Cannons for Aircrafts and Rotary Wing gunships means we depend upon Russia and France. I may be wrong but I haven't seen any thoughts about it.Except an article back in 2016 which said that GIAT offered to, co develop us a 20-25mm canon.
> 
> The next thing is ejection seats , Martin Baker Zero Zero has made a great reputation for itself , I am ok even if we start licence producing it.
> 
> Then comes the question about power plants. The miniscule amount we spend and how we hope to yield great results form them is ridiculous.
> 
> Its like some random nation in Africa without a national budget of more than 1 billion USD telling that we will we prosperous and at the same time have our own formidable air force and navy in a decade..... which is impossible.
> 
> It pained me when last week some one pointed out that even if we made the Basic Trainer, its engine is still imported while we dream of building fighter jets with our own engine.
> 
> The most important thing is our speed , it makes Sloths speed look like that of Ferrari.


It will happen in time.....


----------



## Stephen Cohen

HI @Abingdonboy ; @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @randomradio 

Could you please answer my query 

With reference to this recent IAF vs PAF thread 
I wanted to know the effect of The Higher service ceiling and Loiter time
which SU 30 MKI has as compared to F 16 

https://defence.pk/threads/iaf-strike-into-pakistan-a-simulation-of-sorts.430907/


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## randomradio

Stephen Cohen said:


> HI @Abingdonboy ; @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @randomradio
> 
> Could you please answer my query
> 
> With reference to this recent IAF vs PAF thread
> I wanted to know the effect of The Higher service ceiling and Loiter time
> which SU 30 MKI has as compared to F 16
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/iaf-strike-into-pakistan-a-simulation-of-sorts.430907/



Don't take that thread seriously. He's assumed nautical miles for the F-16's radar and kilometers for the MKI's radar.

To answer your question, both the F-16 and MKI have a similar service ceiling. The MKI can potentially go higher, but it depends on whether the pilots are wearing a spacesuit or not.

And the loiter time depends on whether the F-16 is carrying tanks or not. With tanks, the F-16 can match the MKI, but it will present itself as a bigger and less maneuverable target.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MilSpec

Stephen Cohen said:


> HI @Abingdonboy ; @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @randomradio
> 
> Could you please answer my query
> 
> With reference to this recent IAF vs PAF thread
> I wanted to know the effect of The Higher service ceiling and Loiter time
> which SU 30 MKI has as compared to F 16
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/iaf-strike-into-pakistan-a-simulation-of-sorts.430907/


MKI has a higher Service ceiling as a general comment, but it depends on the load out. 

MKI also will have a longer range with comparable payload to a F16 BLK 40+, With CFT's F16 will take a range benefit but a payload hit,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

*Su-30 MKI’s maiden test flight with BrahMos missile: 5 reasons why it’s important for IAF and India’s defence capability*







Brahmos, the world’s “most formidable” supersonic cruise missile system, has been successfully integrated and test-flown with the Indian Air Force’s (IAF) Su-30MKI frontline strike fighter! With today’s successful flight, the BrahMos air version programme now inches closer towards actual test firing, when a 2.5-ton BrahMos air-to-ground missile will be fired from the Sukhoi-30 in the coming months. Today’s flight trial has been keenly observed by several other nations in the world in possession of the Su-30 strike fighter who are looking towards acquiring a lethal weapon system for the Russian-made warplanes. We take a look at 5 special facts about today’s development on BrahMos and why it’s important for IAF:

1) Integration of BrahMos supersonic missile system on Su-30 MKI will make the world envy Indian Air Force (IAF), says BrahMos Aerospace CEO & MD Sudhir Kumar Mishra. Speaking to FE Online after the test flight, Mishra said, “This is the most important step in the direction to giving the IAF incredible offensive capability on its frontline fighter aircraft.” Mishra added that no country in the world has a missile system, the likes of BrahMos, integrated on its frontline fighter jets.

2) The demonstration flight, carried out at HAL Nasik, involved carriage of Brahmos weapon on the long-range Sukhoi-30 fighter. This is a a major fillip to IAF.

3) Asked about when the missile system will be test-fired from the Su-30 MKI, Mishra expressed confidence that the test will take place in 2016 itself. “By the end of this year, IAF will be able to proudly say that it has the BrahMos firepower,” he said.

4) The powerful missile will enable the IAF penetrate deep inside the enemy territory to deliver a deadly blow to their vital installations from stand-off ranges. The integration brings a paradigm shift in the capability of the IAF vis-à-vis its adversaries. The Su-30-BRAHMOS combination will carry out air combat operations within and beyond visibility range and will provide the IAF with the capability of attacking targets protected by powerful air defence assets.

5) Integration of BRAHMOS with the Su-30MKI will render the weapon a multi-platform capability while making the IAF the only Air Force in the world in procession of a supersonic cruise missile system.


Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) said on Saturday that 40 frontline fighter Sukhoi would be modified to integrate the air version of supersonic cruise missile BrahMos. HAL chairman T S Raju said that Saturday’s successful demonstration flight of Sukhoi with BrahMos missile in a ‘Mass Dimensional’ profile is a perfect example of Make in India. “It’s an engineering marvel in the aviation history of India. It proves that when all agencies come together with one mission, there is nothing impossible,” says Raju.

HAL said its Nashik Division took up the challenge of creating all necessary data without any assistance from the Original Equipment Manufacturer – the Irkut Corporation. “It is not the techno-economics of the project, but HAL’s commitment to self-reliance which made HAL to sign the contract with BrahMos Aerospace in 2014 for modification of two Su30 MKI aircraft for integration of BrahMos missile,” says Raju.

HAL handed over the first modified Sukhoi to the Indian Air Force during Aero India 2015. Earlier HAL officials had earlier told OneIndia that the integrating the missile was a challenging task for Nasik Division, owing to the limited design data of Su-30 MkI available with them. The home-grown launcher designed and developed by BrahMos Aerospace Thiruvananthapuram Limited was used during today’s mission.

http://idrw.org/su-30-mkis-maiden-t...sons-important-iaf-indias-defence-capability/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

sudhir007 said:


>


Nice Pics

But the Mirage 2000 isn't IAF


----------



## AKD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747699865354919937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747700798407213056


----------



## fsayed

AKD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747699865354919937
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747700798407213056


So MTA IS ALIVE


----------



## W@rwolf

*Why the BrahMos armed Sukhoi is bad news for India’s enemies*

*The successful trial of the modified Su-30MKI carrying the supersonic BrahMos-A cruise missile takes India a step closer to acquiring a devastating deep strike weapon.*

India has signalled its intent to strike enemy targets with devastating force early on in a conflict. On June 25 a modified Indian Air Force Sukhoi Su-30MKI aircraft carried a Brahmos-A (Air) supersonic cruise missile aloft for the first time, marking an important milestone in the development of the missile ahead of further flights and firing tests.

The twin-seat multirole fighter took off from the Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd airport in Bengaluru and conducted a 45 minute sortie with the missile attached to its underbelly. Developed jointly by India's Defence Research & Development Organisation and Russia’s NPO Mashinostroyeniya, Brahmos-A is a modified variant of its basic configuration. "It features several design refinements, which include a lighter propulsion system (reduced to 2,500 kg from 3,000 kg) as well as redesigned fins and nose cap," reports Janes Defence Weekly.

*Strategic strike force*
In September 2010 India’s newly constituted tri-services Strategic Forces Command (SFC) submitted a proposal to the Defence Ministry for setting up two dedicated squadrons of aircraft comprising 40 Su-30MKI air dominance fighters. The task of this “mini air force” is to deliver nuclear weapons.

The picture became clearer in October 2012 when the Cabinet Committee on Security green lighted a programme to carry out structural and software modifications on 42 Su-30MKIs and acquire 216 air-launched Brahmos missiles. Until then, the Brahmos – the product of an India-Russia joint venture – was for exclusive use by the Navy.


In March 2015 the SFC received the first of these 42 Sukhois equipped with the air launched version of the supersonic BrahMos. *This is the* *first time that the SFC*, *which at present depends on the Indian Air Force (IAF) for delivering nuclear weapons under its command, is acquiring its own aerial assets. (1)*

Currently, India’s nuclear delivery system is based on land-based ballistic missiles such as the Agni and Prithvi plus the IAF’s nuclear-capable Mirage 2000, Su-30 MKI and Jaguar fighter-bombers. The final element of the nuclear triad, submarine-launched ballistic missile, is still being tested.

Individually, the Su-30 and Brahmos are powerful weapons. But when the world’s most capable fourth generation fighter is armed with a uniquely destructive cruise missile, together they are a dramatic force multiplier.

The BrahMos’ maximum speed of 3700 km per hour speed – literally faster than a bullet – means it hits the target with a huge amount of kinetic energy. In tests, the BrahMos has often cut warships in half and reduced ground targets to smithereens. The Sukhoi’s blistering speed will add extra launch momentum to the missile, plus the aircraft’s ability to penetrate hardened air defences means there is a greater chance for the pilot to deliver the missile on to its designated targets.

*Likely targets*
Considering that India’s primary enemy is Pakistan and that country’s chief backer is China, against which India has fought two conflicts – losing in 1962 and winning in 1967 – these two countries are the obvious targets.

Against Pakistan, the targets are obvious. A two-squadron attack using most of the SFC’s air assets can within minutes utterly cripple the country’s command and control centres; nuclear power plants, including the Kahuta ‘Death Star’ where the majority of the “Islamic” bombs are manufactured; the Sargodha Central Ammunition Depot west of Lahore where these warheads are stored; ballistic missile bases in Gujranwala, Okara, Multan, Jhang and Dera Nawab Shah; Pakistani Army Corp headquarters in Rawalpindi; the Karachi Port, Pakistani’s only major harbour and its Naval HQ; and ordinance factories that manufacture tanks and fighter aircraft.

The supersonic Brahmos armed with a conventional warhead can theoretically penetrate hardened command, control and communication centres. However, if required the missile’s conventional warhead can be replaced with miniaturised nukes. A pre-emptive nuclear strike will therefore ensure that Pakistan’s offensive capability is effectively neutralised and it is never again a threat to India.

Against China, the Sukhoi-Brahmos one-two punch seems counter-intuitive as Chinese targets are located deep inland or on the coast. However, the Su-30MKI has a maximum range of 3000 km (extendable to 8000 km with in-flight refuelling). Now add the Brahmos’s 300 km reach and India can hit targets 3300 km inside China.

*Why the Sukhoi-BrahMos option?*
The Su-30MKI is an obvious choice. The SFC does not want untested fighters but the ones which can be relied upon to deliver nuclear-tipped missiles. The aircraft has a titanium airframe strong enough to fly a high-speed terrain following profile. *The batch of 42 Sukhois will also have hardened electronic circuitry to shield them from the electromagnetic pulse of a nuclear blast.*

Having a dedicated aircraft for the nuclear attack role offers India’s war planners strategic flexibility and increases the odds of success. Because ballistic missiles are used only as a weapon of last resort, they cannot really be deployed at will. Once released, they cannot be recalled and if shot down are not easily replaced.

Fighter aircraft, on the other hand, can perform repeated sorties and be directed to bomb targets as they move. For instance, if Pakistan moves it warheads out of Sargodha depot, which is presumably under constant watch by Indian satellites, the Sukhois can be vectored against a column of Pakistani trucks transporting their nuclear cargo.

The SFC’s mini air force of 42 Sukhois can also launch their missiles against Pakistani targets from within Indian airspace or while flying over international waters, thereby complicating the enemy’s defences. It is a lot easier for India to destroy Pakistani war fighting capability because not only is Pakistan relatively smaller but it has also concentrated its defences in one province, Punjab.

Because heavy modifications were necessary for integrating such a heavy missile onto the Su-30MKI, initially it seemed to make little sense to deploy a single missile. Aviation Week reports that initially even Sukhoi was reluctant to go along. That prompted HAL to go solo, but Aviation Week says *Sukhoi eventually came on board*, *(2)* in 2011. The Russian side provided HAL with technical consultancy especially for the modifications to the fuselage in order to accommodate the 9-metre-long missile.

“Work is also underway on a modified lighter and smaller-diameter version of the BrahMos for deployment on the Indian navy's MiG-29K and, potentially, the Dassault Rafale,” says Aviation Week.

And signalling the country’s immunity from western sanctions, *DRDO scientists say the 300 km cap on the missile’s range will be removed. The next generation Brahmos is likely to be a longer range weapon. And with the planned increased in speed, the missile will have considerably enhanced kinetic energy despite its smaller size optimised for relatively smaller aircraft such as the MiG-29.*

That’s really bad news if you are in the Sukhoi-BrahMos crosshairs.

_(This is an updated version of Rakesh Krishnan Simha’s post published in April 2015.)_

https://in.rbth.com/blogs/2015/04/2...d_sukhoi_is_bad_news_for_indias_enemies_42687



*(1)* So, with the new structuring of SFC, the Su-30MKIs will be under their control all the time with deputed IAF personnel. Probably share bases with existing MKI squadrons.

*(2) *First time I'm reading that the Sukhoi finally decided to re-join the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*Russia Suspends Co-development Of Il-214 Medium Airlifter With India, Ilyushin To Resume On Its Own
*

Russian Ilyushin has suspended the co-development program with India to build Il-214 medium airlifter under the MTA program and has resumed the development at its own expense.

"The Ilyushin Aviation complex is developing the future medium airlifter for the Russian Aerospace Force at its own expense. A scaled model of the aircraft has been made, and the Central Aerohydrodynamic Institute (TsAGI) are gearing up for its wind-tunnel tests, using mock-ups of both the PS-90A and PD-14 engines," the company’s press office was quoted as stating by Russian Aviation Monday.

The future aircraft will be powered either by two PS-90As or by a pair of PD-14s, with the latter’s flight tests having started last year.

"The Ilyushin Aviation Complex has designated its future medium military transport aircraft development program as Il-214," the press office concluded.

In January, Ilyushin Director General Sergei Velmozhkin told journalists about the program having been put on hold. According to him, the company expected "to clarify somehow" the future of the program by the middle of the year. There have been no official statements about the cause behind the suspending of the Russian-Indian program.

The Il-214 is designed to carry and air-land troops, their equipment, and cargo. It is to haul 20 tons of cargo at a distance of over 2,000 km. The aircraft is supposed to operate from unpaved and artificial airfields, including those high in the mountains.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16...a__Ilyushin_To_Resume_On_Its_Own#.V3N9Q1OffHE


----------



## GuardianRED

Local_Legend said:


> *Russia Suspends Co-development Of Il-214 Medium Airlifter With India, Ilyushin To Resume On Its Own
> *
> 
> Russian Ilyushin has suspended the co-development program with India to build Il-214 medium airlifter under the MTA program and has resumed the development at its own expense.
> 
> "The Ilyushin Aviation complex is developing the future medium airlifter for the Russian Aerospace Force at its own expense. A scaled model of the aircraft has been made, and the Central Aerohydrodynamic Institute (TsAGI) are gearing up for its wind-tunnel tests, using mock-ups of both the PS-90A and PD-14 engines," the company’s press office was quoted as stating by Russian Aviation Monday.
> 
> The future aircraft will be powered either by two PS-90As or by a pair of PD-14s, with the latter’s flight tests having started last year.
> 
> "The Ilyushin Aviation Complex has designated its future medium military transport aircraft development program as Il-214," the press office concluded.
> 
> In January, Ilyushin Director General Sergei Velmozhkin told journalists about the program having been put on hold. According to him, the company expected "to clarify somehow" the future of the program by the middle of the year. There have been no official statements about the cause behind the suspending of the Russian-Indian program.
> 
> The Il-214 is designed to carry and air-land troops, their equipment, and cargo. It is to haul 20 tons of cargo at a distance of over 2,000 km. The aircraft is supposed to operate from unpaved and artificial airfields, including those high in the mountains.
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16...a__Ilyushin_To_Resume_On_Its_Own#.V3N9Q1OffHE


Honestly Transport command is going the way of the fighters , Having too many types ! (pls correct me if im wrong) why have this?


----------



## Local_Legend

GuardianRED said:


> Honestly Transport command is going the way of the fighters , Having too many types ! (pls correct me if im wrong) why have this?




C-17 (3) Heavy Lift - will replace IL 76
Il-76 MD (17) Heavy Lift
Il-78 MKI (6) Tanker
A-50E (3) AEW&C
C-130J (5) Tactical - 6 more to receive .
An-32 (119) Medium Lift ( As IAF exits MTA , some says they selected Ukrains AN 178. )
HS-748 (68) Transport
Do-228 (24) Light transport 
Boeing 737 Transport
Embraer 135BJ VIP transport
Embraer ERJ 145 AEW&C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Local_Legend said:


> C-17 (3) Heavy Lift - will replace IL 76
> Il-76 MD (17) Heavy Lift
> Il-78 MKI (6) Tanker
> A-50E (3) AEW&C
> C-130J (5) Tactical - 6 more to receive .
> An-32 (119) Medium Lift ( As IAF exits MTA , some says they selected Ukrains AN 178. )
> HS-748 (68) Transport
> Do-228 (24) Light transport
> Boeing 737 Transport
> Embraer 135BJ VIP transport
> Embraer ERJ 145 AEW&C



So the C295 would replace the Hs478 and Do-228 soon wouldn't this include the An32?



GuardianRED said:


> So the C295 would replace the Hs478 and Do-228 soon wouldn't this include the An32?



Also the C17 is 10 Aircrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Abingdonboy said:


> By 2030 the IA and IAF should have 400-500 attack helos (Apache and LCH) along with another 150-200 Rudras considering there are about 20-30 Mi-25s in service now this is a MASSIVE jump in firepower over a relatively short period.



But where is the doctrine? What are the ways in which these will be deployed? Are we looking at composite task forces? What proportion will be armour, infantry (obviously mechanised), artillery (self-propelled), and army aviation? Will they keep the attack helicopters with the Air Force? Will ground attack/ combat air support be combined with these other capabilities/ missions?

Are we just buying the latest glittering toys and kidding ourselves that these will fight wars for us?


----------



## Local_Legend

GuardianRED said:


> So the C295 would replace the Hs478 and Do-228 soon wouldn't this include the An32?
> 
> 
> 
> Also the C17 is 10 Aircrafts




Sorry , my friend . the data is old . 

I don't think it will replace DO 288 as they fall in light category . 19 seats. They are produced by HAL under licence . They received an order of 14 from IAF in 2015 . Avro for sure and AN 32 if its going through Make in India policy .


----------



## randomradio

Joe Shearer said:


> But where is the doctrine?



I think they are already testing it. 

I've read that each strike corps will have its own dedicated air squadrons. I don't know anything apart from that.


----------



## Joe Shearer

randomradio said:


> I think they are already testing it.
> 
> I've read that each strike corps will have its own dedicated air squadrons. I don't know anything apart from that.



It isn't that simple; surely we all understand that. Whom will the squadrons report to? To the Corps Commander? Will the corps then fight as a corps? Where is the example of having done that before? We know of brigade-level command, of even division-led command; but a full-fledged corps? Can someone, anyone give me an example from south Asia? 

If not to the Corps Commander, then to whom? Will these squadrons be allowed to concentrate and to have an impact on the battlefield, or will they be broken up into flights, even into individual units, and put in alongside armour to protect armour - from what? From infantry with MANPADs? From artillery? From opposing armour? From opposing attack helicopters? From ground attack fighters? From strategic bombing? FROM WHAT?

How will drones be deployed side by side with attack helicopters? Will information flow right back up the communication channels, and then flow back to the squadrons? 

This simply needs to be digested, new doctrines evolved and thought through, intensive exercises are needed to introduce the elements of network-centricity and matrixed or multiplexed or devolved command structures. Planning needs to evolve; considering that all the elements under discussion can move rapidly and decisively, how will planners evolve their own plans to follow a rapidly-changing battlefield situation?

Sorry, but this sounds like the toy stage to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Local_Legend said:


> Sorry , my friend . the data is old .
> 
> I don't think it will replace DO 288 as they fall in light category . 19 seats. They are produced by HAL under licence . They received an order of 14 from IAF in 2015 . Avro for sure and AN 32 if its going through Make in India policy .


So the Order for the C295 isnt confirmed? or is it ?


----------



## Local_Legend

_In official briefings at the recent launch ceremony here, company officials mentioned India more that a dozen times in view of the impending replacement of 56 HS-748 transporters of the Indian Air Force (IAF) while Airbus Military Chairman and CEO Domingo Urena-Raso told India Strategic (www.indiastrategic.in) that he expected the number of selected aircraft in this category to be more than 100._
_
http://www.sldinfo.com/updates-on-the-c-295-in-global-air-forces-mali-and-the-philippines/

This is what I last heard about it , bro . Make in India is the thing I can read between the lines. Otherwise , the numbers will be in two digits max or nil . _


----------



## GuardianRED

http://www.militaryaircraft-airbusd...ft/OrdersAndDeliveries/AMOrdersDeliveries.pdf

No orders have been placed for the C295 by India!... wasn't this not approved last year?


----------



## randomradio

Joe Shearer said:


> It isn't that simple; surely we all understand that. Whom will the squadrons report to? To the Corps Commander? Will the corps then fight as a corps? Where is the example of having done that before? We know of brigade-level command, of even division-led command; but a full-fledged corps? Can someone, anyone give me an example from south Asia?
> 
> If not to the Corps Commander, then to whom? Will these squadrons be allowed to concentrate and to have an impact on the battlefield, or will they be broken up into flights, even into individual units, and put in alongside armour to protect armour - from what? From infantry with MANPADs? From artillery? From opposing armour? From opposing attack helicopters? From ground attack fighters? From strategic bombing? FROM WHAT?
> 
> How will drones be deployed side by side with attack helicopters? Will information flow right back up the communication channels, and then flow back to the squadrons?
> 
> This simply needs to be digested, new doctrines evolved and thought through, intensive exercises are needed to introduce the elements of network-centricity and matrixed or multiplexed or devolved command structures. Planning needs to evolve; considering that all the elements under discussion can move rapidly and decisively, how will planners evolve their own plans to follow a rapidly-changing battlefield situation?
> 
> Sorry, but this sounds like the toy stage to me.



The army has been talking about incorporating attack helicopters since the mid 2000s. Naturally, nobody has information in open source.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indian-army-conducts-battle-exercise-shatrujeet-in-rajasthan-1396215


> Mathura-based Strike 1 corps is conducting a major exercise 'Shatrujeet' in the deserts of Rajasthan to evaluate the capability of the Army to strike deep into enemy territory in an *integrated air-land battle environment.*



So they seem to be working something out.


----------



## Joe Shearer

randomradio said:


> The army has been talking about incorporating attack helicopters since the mid 2000s. Naturally, nobody has information in open source.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indian-army-conducts-battle-exercise-shatrujeet-in-rajasthan-1396215
> 
> 
> So they seem to be working something out.



LOL.

Nothing in print is available. Open source or closed source.


----------



## Spectre

Joe Shearer said:


> LOL.
> 
> Nothing in print is available. Open source or closed source.



It's early days but there are no ifs and buts about it. Combined arms ops is the way wars will be fought in and Indian Military has to get it's house in order and accommodate new CnC structures supporting this. There is not much work to be done as white paper exists and further assistance from US is forthcoming.

As for utility there is variety of roles

- Anti Armour
- Precision Strikes supporting sf
- recon in absence of drones
- taking out HVTs in absence of UCAVs

Basically there are wide variety of roles they can perform once the org issues are sorted out. I would prefer division level embeds with some supporting infra in FoBs
I would wager that attack helos the caliber of 'paches will see much more action than fixed wings come hunting season

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Joe Shearer said:


> LOL.
> 
> Nothing in print is available. Open source or closed source.



Everybody knows about the disagreement between the IA and the IAF with respect to attack helicopters. This article says the army has been wanting for attack helis since 1963.
http://www.forceindia.net/Combat_Ready.aspx

The LCH requirements were drawn up after Kargil, so it's not a wonder the design stage started in 2006.

The last I heard, the IAF will train the AAC. It's monkey see, monkey do.

http://www.asianage.com/india/army-aviation-needs-integral-attack-helicopters-379


> The Indian Air Force Doctrine 2012 has listed eight tasks of AHs. The first is to provide suppressive fire to the ground troops where artillery or the ground attack effort is either not available or is likely to be less effective. On account of the helicopters’ variable speed and hover capabilities, engagement of surface targets in various situations would be highly effective. The second is to provide flank protection to mechanised formations. Next is the task to interdict targets in the close vicinity of the tactical battle area. A fourth task is to neutralise bridges used by the enemy for breaking out. Another task is to provide route cover and suppressive fire to heliborne assaults to create a favourable ground situation. The AHs are further tasked with providing air defence cover against enemy armed or attack helicopters, engaging enemy helicopters involved in troop carriage, reconnaissance and communication duties and neutralising radar sites located close to the border.



As it stands now, the 39 Apaches will see three squadrons and each squadron will be assigned under each strike corps. The Indian Army is the primary customer for both Rudra and LCH also.

Of course, I am not in a position to say whether going for attack helicopters is a good decision or not. This article definitely condemns it.
http://www.indiandefencereview.com/news/attack-helicopters-should-india-have-them/

And I'll end this with the words of ACM retd Norman Browne...
_The attack helicopter issue is an old issue. There is a document called the Joint Army Air Instruction (JAAI) of 1986 which authorises roles and responsibilities of who does what. The IAF has always operated helicopters of all kinds. The Army's charter is confined to light utility helicopters. The two squadrons of attack helicopters we currently operate are manned and maintained by the IAF, but under command and control of the Army. That is the rule position_.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

GuardianRED said:


> http://www.militaryaircraft-airbusd...ft/OrdersAndDeliveries/AMOrdersDeliveries.pdf
> 
> No orders have been placed for the C295 by India!... wasn't this not approved last year?




Three “Made in India” defense contracts worth $3.7b. were cleared last May. One was worth $2b. for joint production of C-295 transport aircraft by Airbus and Tata Advanced Systems (TAS) to replace the IAF’S aging Avros. The initial order is for 56 aircraft, with options for eight more.

http://www.jpost.com/Opinion/India-modernizes-its-military-451620

“A natural candidate for the RTA could be the [military] transporter C-295 also civil certified, being assembled in India to replace the Indian Air Force Avro fleet,” an MoD official suggested. The RFI states construction “should be modular and capable of quick conversion from one role to another with minimum efforts, logistics, and time in its basic configuration and in all its variants.” The requisite roles include passenger and cargo traffic for civil use,ETOPS capability, a combi conversion ability, VIP movements, troop and military cargo movements, land and maritime surveillance and search and rescue over land and sea. As a result, the C-295 could conceivably bring commonality, lower maintenance and training costs and flexibility for dual use. “It can be configured to carry cargo, passengers, and even both. “The problem with HAL is that it is spoilt for proprietary [features]. It wants everything of its own,” said the official. “Though the C-295 back loading ramp will reduce seats [to a maximum of 50], its multirole [configuration] could prove beneficial.” he said. HAL would likely have to design the RTA for airports with short runways and without air traffic control towers and operations in non-radar controlled airspace.

http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-n...dias-hal-seeks-partners-new-regional-aircraft


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Joe Shearer said:


> LOL.
> 
> Nothing in print is available. Open source or closed source




IN the last TWO Months Indian Army and IAF have held THREE Joint exercises

1 Exercise Shatrujeet

2 Exercise Chakravyuh

3 Exercise Panther Charge
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://defence.pk/threads/army-hones-proactive-strategy-with-massive-exercise-in-thar.426925/

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-army-holds-massive-exercise-chakravyuh.429790/

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-army-troops-carry-out-massive-exercise-in-punjab.432640/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Classified Doctrines and documents are only for the people who NEED to KNOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

randomradio said:


> Everybody knows about the disagreement between the IA and the IAF with respect to attack helicopters. This article says the army has been wanting for attack helis since 1963.
> http://www.forceindia.net/Combat_Ready.aspx
> 
> The LCH requirements were drawn up after Kargil, so it's not a wonder the design stage started in 2006.
> 
> The last I heard, the IAF will train the AAC. It's monkey see, monkey do.
> 
> http://www.asianage.com/india/army-aviation-needs-integral-attack-helicopters-379
> 
> 
> As it stands now, the 39 Apaches will see three squadrons and each squadron will be assigned under each strike corps. The Indian Army is the primary customer for both Rudra and LCH also.
> 
> Of course, I am not in a position to say whether going for attack helicopters is a good decision or not. This article definitely condemns it.
> http://www.indiandefencereview.com/news/attack-helicopters-should-india-have-them/
> 
> And I'll end this with the words of ACM retd Norman Browne...
> _The attack helicopter issue is an old issue. There is a document called the Joint Army Air Instruction (JAAI) of 1986 which authorises roles and responsibilities of who does what. The IAF has always operated helicopters of all kinds. The Army's charter is confined to light utility helicopters. The two squadrons of attack helicopters we currently operate are manned and maintained by the IAF, but under command and control of the Army. That is the rule position_.



Good post.

Going bassackwards, Norman Browne is just pointing out that the Army has no business flying planes and helicopters. That's fair enough, but it doesn't reflect the constant pressure that the IAF faces from both the Navy and its Fleet Air Arm as well as the Army and what is turning out to be an Army Air Corps. Any responsible Air Chief will try to stop this fragmentation of the airborn mission into tribes and sub-tribes.

Coming to whether or not India should have attack helicopters or not, it needs to be pointed out that there are two possible and opposing visions of the role of these helicopters going forward: the fast role and the slow role. In the latter, attack helicopters do pretty much the same thing as before: basically, guarding the aerial flanks of an armoured or fast-moving infantry or mixed column. In the former, there are interesting possibilities, which need a separate and detailed consideration.



Stephen Cohen said:


> IN the last TWO Months Indian Army and IAF have held THREE Joint exercises
> 
> 1 Exercise Shatrujeet
> 
> 2 Exercise Chakravyuh
> 
> 3 Exercise Panther Charge
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> https://defence.pk/threads/army-hones-proactive-strategy-with-massive-exercise-in-thar.426925/
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/indian-army-holds-massive-exercise-chakravyuh.429790/
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/indian-army-troops-carry-out-massive-exercise-in-punjab.432640/
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Classified Doctrines and documents are only for the people who NEED to KNOW



These are available even beyond, of course, on a highly restricted basis. And we are nowhere near as strict in our confidentiality as we ought to be. From that perspective, it can be said confidently that the first proper outlining of doctrine is yet to happen. These exercises should - must - lead to the formation of a doctrine around the experience distilled from them. That they already have done this is in question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

Local_Legend said:


> Three “Made in India” defense contracts worth $3.7b. were cleared last May. One was worth $2b. for joint production of C-295 transport aircraft by Airbus and Tata Advanced Systems (TAS) to replace the IAF’S aging Avros. The initial order is for 56 aircraft, with options for eight more.
> 
> http://www.jpost.com/Opinion/India-modernizes-its-military-451620
> 
> “A natural candidate for the RTA could be the [military] transporter C-295 also civil certified, being assembled in India to replace the Indian Air Force Avro fleet,” an MoD official suggested. The RFI states construction “should be modular and capable of quick conversion from one role to another with minimum efforts, logistics, and time in its basic configuration and in all its variants.” The requisite roles include passenger and cargo traffic for civil use,ETOPS capability, a combi conversion ability, VIP movements, troop and military cargo movements, land and maritime surveillance and search and rescue over land and sea. As a result, the C-295 could conceivably bring commonality, lower maintenance and training costs and flexibility for dual use. “It can be configured to carry cargo, passengers, and even both. “The problem with HAL is that it is spoilt for proprietary [features]. It wants everything of its own,” said the official. “Though the C-295 back loading ramp will reduce seats [to a maximum of 50], its multirole [configuration] could prove beneficial.” he said. HAL would likely have to design the RTA for airports with short runways and without air traffic control towers and operations in non-radar controlled airspace.
> 
> http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-n...dias-hal-seeks-partners-new-regional-aircraft



Thanks for the reply

But have u seen the link i put up, it is the Airbus current order book for present and future order with deliveries made and India isn't on the list!


----------



## Local_Legend

GuardianRED said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> But have u seen the link i put up, it is the Airbus current order book for present and future order with deliveries made and India isn't on the list!




May be because its a JV .

Fernando Alonso, Head of Military Aircraft at ADS, said that C295 sales have been very thin this year, but they have in the past fluctuated from five to 30 a year. However, he is encouraged by developments in India, as Airbus has been selected to supply the type to replace the Avro transport fleet, in partnership with Tata under the Make in India programme.


News date : 2.06.2016 

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...c295s-this-year&catid=35:Aerospace&Itemid=107

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Joe Shearer said:


> Good post.
> 
> Going bassackwards, Norman Browne is just pointing out that the Army has no business flying planes and helicopters. That's fair enough, but it doesn't reflect the constant pressure that the IAF faces from both the Navy and its Fleet Air Arm as well as the Army and what is turning out to be an Army Air Corps. Any responsible Air Chief will try to stop this fragmentation of the airborn mission into tribes and sub-tribes.
> 
> Coming to whether or not India should have attack helicopters or not, it needs to be pointed out that there are two possible and opposing visions of the role of these helicopters going forward: the fast role and the slow role. In the latter, attack helicopters do pretty much the same thing as before: basically, guarding the aerial flanks of an armoured or fast-moving infantry or mixed column. In the former, there are interesting possibilities, which need a separate and detailed consideration.



IMO, it makes more sense to keep the AH under the army. The IAF is the only major AF with AHs in its inventory. Nobody else has it. I believe the army argued along those lines and won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*Sukhoi-BrahMos combo draws global interest*

Still in the development stage, the kind of unprecedented business interest the Sukhoi 30-BrahMos missile combo is generating among different countries has sparked off the possibility that it might turn into a huge money-spinner for both India and Russia from exports.

Business enquiries have started, particularly after June 25, when Indian scientists created history by flying the heavyweight missile BrahMos for 58 minutes (45 minutes in flight) with a state-of-the art Sukhoi-30 executing a perfect takeoff and smooth landing at HAL Nashik, that sparked imagination about the lethality of the integration and the huge force-multiplier implications.

“Irkut Corporation of Russia, that manufactures Sukhoi-30 fighters, has received immense business enquiries on the Sukhoi 30-BrahMos combo. A lot of countries have already expressed deep interest on purchase,” an official source told this newspaper on condition of anonymity.

Asked about the business agreement with Russia for the BrahMos missile, Sudhir Kumar Mishra, CEO & MD of BrahMos Aerospace, told this newspaper: “As it is a joint venture entity with a 50.5 per cent Indian share and 49.5 per cent Russian share, the proceeds will be divided accordingly between the two partners.”

On the next step, Mr Mishra said: “Now we plan to carry out a few more flights and drop tests with a dummy missile before firing an actual BrahMos air-to-ground missile from the Sukhoi. As of now, the actual test-firing of BrahMos is expected by October-November this year.”

Explaining the process, he said: “The missile, fitted in the Sukhoi-30 fuselage, will be released from the aircraft first. Once it drops clear of the aircraft, the missile’s booster engine will ignite, propelling the weapon to its target.”

Essentially a land-attack and anti-ship cruise missile system with stealth characteristics that was developed for multiple platforms, the BrahMos can fly at a speed 2.8 times faster than sound for a 290-km strike range with a 300-kg explosive payload.

It is the kinetic energy of the missile due to its very high speed along with the warhead that makes the BrahMos a deadly weapon. The missile’s high supersonic speed all through the flight, its low flight range with a variety of trajectories and its low radar signature enables it to straightaway bang on the target with pinpoint accuracy without being detected by enemy radar systems.

The demand for the BrahMos is quite high in the Indian armed forces too. “The Army has already operationalised three regiments. The Navy’s 10 frontline warships have deployed the missile. The Air Force has acquired the land-attack BrahMos. Now the Brahmos air version will power many Sukhoi fighters of the IAF,” an official said.

http://www.asianage.com/india/sukhoi-brahmos-combo-draws-global-interest-291


----------



## Local_Legend

*MoD seeks ‘Made in India’ UAVs*

As unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) assume increasing significance for both combat as well as surveillance roles, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has initiated the process of procuring such systems from indigenous sources.



The MoD wants a common medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) platform that can be used by all three services, though some features could be adapted or modified to meet the specific operational requirements of the Army, Navy or Air Force. A request for information issued by the MoD indicates that the services need 150 new MALE UAVs. These are proposed to be developed and manufactured by the Indian industry based on proven technologies where fundamental research is not required.


Low radar, thermal and acoustics signature, capability to operate between minus 40 to 55 degrees Celsius, altitude ceiling above 30,000 feet with more than 25 hours of endurance, a satellite-based navigational system, automatic take off and landing capability and an automatic identification system to identify merchant ships along with its cargo are key features required for the proposed UAVs.


The Indian Armed Forces began inducting UAVs in 2000 and at present, more than 200 such systems are in service. These are primarily Israeli-made Heron and Searcher UAVs along with a handful of DRDO-made Nishant UAVs. An upgraded version of Nishant, called Panchi, and an armed drone, Rustom, are being test evaluated by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). There were also some reports of India procuring the armed version of Heron from Israel.

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/mod-seeks-made-in-india-uavs/260833.html

*Sukhoi fleet to fly with India-made MFDs*



More than half of Indian Air Force’s Sukhoi fleet would soon be flying with a critical cockpit component that is made in India.

Samtel HAL Display Systems (SHDS), a joint venture between Samtel Avionics and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), has handed over about a thousand units of indigenously manufactured multi-function display (MFD) to state-run HAL.

Sukhoi 30 MKI is the mainstay of the Indian Air Force fleet. The Sukhoi is a twinjet multirole air superiority fighter developed by Russia’s Sukhoi and built under licence by India’s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) for the Indian Air Force (IAF).

The MFD’s are for installation in the Sukhoi 30 MKI fighter aircraft fleet. Out of a planned fleet of 272 Sukhoi aircraft with the Indian Air Force, 143 would be flying with India-made MFDs – a critical component of an aircraft cockpit.

SHDS is the only company to receive CEMILAC (Centre for Military Airworthiness and Certification) Type Approval for manufacturing MFDs. The Samtel-HAL joint venture was set up in 2007 to address the avionics requirements, including test benches and systems for all IAF star platforms – both fixed and rotary wing.

Development of the variant started after India signed a deal with Russia in 2000 to manufacture 140 Su-30 fighter jets. The first Russian-made Su-30MKI variant was accepted into the Indian Air Force in 2002, while the first indigenously assembled Su-30MKI entered service with the IAF in 2004. Additional MKIs have been ordered to increase the total from 272 to 314. A variant of the Sukhoi Su-30, it is a heavy, all-weather, long-range fighter. The Su-30MKI is expected to form the backbone of the Indian Air Force’s fighter fleet to 2020 as India is expected to Rafale fighter jets to supplement its air power.

The Sukhois are tailor-made for Indian specifications and integrates Indian systems and avionics as well as French and Israeli sub-systems.

http://defenceaviationpost.com/sukhoi-fleet-fly-india-made-mfds/


----------



## Manindra

Just half hour before IAF's C-17 Globe Master taking very low pass tight turn over sky in Tirupur.
I miss the chance to take clear photo.
@MilSpec @Abingdonboy @anant_s @PARIKRAMA any idea what happening in IAF Sulur Airbase ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Manindra said:


> what happening in IAF Sulur Airbase ?


Did the plane land at AFB?
The kind of low pass you've mentioned, it looks like, its a practice run before actually landing the plane.
But again i'm not sure if a C-17 hasn't ever landed at Sulur. With LCA slated to be homed at the base later, could be a case of IAF, upgrading the base.


----------



## Manindra

anant_s said:


> Did the plane land at AFB?
> The kind of low pass you've mentioned, it looks like, its a practice run before actually landing the plane.
> But again i'm not sure if a C-17 hasn't ever landed at Sulur. With LCA slated to be homed at the base later, could be a case of IAF, upgrading the base.


I resides in Tirupur from where straight line distance from Sulur Airbase is nearly 25 Km. C-17 take tight turn (very low attitude (if I am able to take picture then we can able to read serial no. of it) & flew away. I thought C-17 take off from Airbase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Manindra said:


> Just half hour before IAF's C-17 Globe Master taking very low pass tight turn over sky in Tirupur.
> I miss the chance to take clear photo.
> @MilSpec @Abingdonboy @anant_s @PARIKRAMA any idea what happening in IAF Sulur Airbase ?


The only thing I can think of vis a vis Sular is the building up of the airbase to support fighter ops (namely the home base of 45 SQN). In this regard, there are quite a few elements that will have to come together and certifying the C-17 to operate from the airbase will be among them but really there are 1000s of reasons why the Globemaster could have made a visit to the LCA's (soon to be) home base.

Also, do not forget that 45 SQN is SAC's first fighter SQN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*SC says defence procurement and aircraft modernisation not in its purview *


*CJI TS Thakur says he doesn't want pilots dying due to old aircraft, but refuses to jump into defence upgradation
NEW DELHI: *The Supreme Court has said that defence procurement and aircraft modernisation are not in its purview and acknowledged that the Indian Air Force's fleet needs to be upgraded and pilots should not be put at risk because of aging fighter jets.
"We are not saying that the government should not upgrade or that pilots should die. But let the government and experts decide," Chief Justice of India TS Thakur, sitting alongside Justice DY Chandrachud, observed while dismissing a public interest litigation. "Defence procurement is a subject in executive domain."
The matter should be decided by experts, the CJI said. The bench was dealing with the PIL filed by one Parneet Singh, who said the government had embarked on a self-destructive course of upgrading its Mirage aircraft fleet instead of buying new fighter jets from elsewhere at a cheaper rate.
Singh's lawyer alleged that although the Mirage aircraft had long outlived its utility, the Indian government decided to upgrade them at a cost of Rs 344 crore per plane instead of switching to other aircraft. This, he alleged, was putting the lives of trained fighter pilots at risk and some 170 pilots have died in the past seven years.
In an emotive plea, Singh's lawyer said that buying new aircraft did not involve any expertise and only required common sense. "Defence procurement is being compromised and the defence of the nation is at stake," he charged. Even the Comptroller and Auditor General of India and parliamentary committees had expressed concern over the old fleet of the Indian Air Force, he said.
At one point, the CJI jocularly commented that people in India were either for the Mirage or the Sukhoi. "Which camp are you?" he asked.
The chief justice then said he would rather leave such decisions to the government and experts and dismissed the PIL.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...n-not-in-its-purview/articleshow/53179860.cms


----------



## GuardianRED

Local_Legend said:


> *SC says defence procurement and aircraft modernisation not in its purview *
> 
> 
> *CJI TS Thakur says he doesn't want pilots dying due to old aircraft, but refuses to jump into defence upgradation
> NEW DELHI: *The Supreme Court has said that defence procurement and aircraft modernisation are not in its purview and acknowledged that the Indian Air Force's fleet needs to be upgraded and pilots should not be put at risk because of aging fighter jets.
> "We are not saying that the government should not upgrade or that pilots should die. But let the government and experts decide," Chief Justice of India TS Thakur, sitting alongside Justice DY Chandrachud, observed while dismissing a public interest litigation. "Defence procurement is a subject in executive domain."
> The matter should be decided by experts, the CJI said. The bench was dealing with the PIL filed by one Parneet Singh, who said the government had embarked on a self-destructive course of upgrading its Mirage aircraft fleet instead of buying new fighter jets from elsewhere at a cheaper rate.
> Singh's lawyer alleged that although the Mirage aircraft had long outlived its utility, the Indian government decided to upgrade them at a cost of Rs 344 crore per plane instead of switching to other aircraft. This, he alleged, was putting the lives of trained fighter pilots at risk and some 170 pilots have died in the past seven years.
> In an emotive plea, Singh's lawyer said that buying new aircraft did not involve any expertise and only required common sense. "Defence procurement is being compromised and the defence of the nation is at stake," he charged. Even the Comptroller and Auditor General of India and parliamentary committees had expressed concern over the old fleet of the Indian Air Force, he said.
> At one point, the CJI jocularly commented that people in India were either for the Mirage or the Sukhoi. "Which camp are you?" he asked.
> The chief justice then said he would rather leave such decisions to the government and experts and dismissed the PIL.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...n-not-in-its-purview/articleshow/53179860.cms


Only IN INDIA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

GuardianRED said:


> Only IN INDIA!!!




True yaar . I was like  while SC did some comments about ladies admission in Sabarimala .

Now this .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Perpendicular



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Local_Legend

*Electronic Weapons: India Upgrades Targeting Pods*

July 19, 2016: India recently ordered 164 of the latest model (G4) of the LITENING targeting pod, to be used on Su-30KI, Mig-29, Mirage-2000, Jaguar and LCA aircraft. These will augment the hundreds of older LITENING pods India already has. India has been using LITENING since 2001. The G4s India will receive have an improved version of the digital cameras. This makes LITENING suitable for use as a surveillance and reconnaissance system and means you don’t have to buy a separate pod for that.

The LITENING G4 is also easier to upgrade and maintain without going back to the factory or bringing in specialists. The new OpenPod mod changes all that by making it possible to easily remove or install modules that change what a LITENING pod can do. For example, more cameras can be added to turn it into a recon pod, for quickly taking high-resolution photos and videos of a lot of territory. OpenPod capabilities first appeared in the G4 model. There is also a $200,000 upgrade available to bring older LITENING pods up to the G4 standard. The G4 versions cost about $3 million each new and have annual maintenance costs of over $50,000 each. The G4 version entered service in 2008 with improved sensors and software, including the ability to have the software identify many military vehicles and systems automatically. The G4 version also has greater range and higher resolution, enhanced zoom capability and improved tracking software.

Targeting pods, packed with electronics and sensors, are very popular with fighter pilots, mainly because they contain FLIR (video quality night vision infrared radar) and TV cameras that enable pilots flying at 6,200 meters (20,000 feet) to clearly make out what is going on down on the ground. The pods also contain laser designators for laser guided bombs and laser range finders that enable pilots to get coordinates for JDAM (GPS guided) bombs. The 200 kg (440 pound) LITENING G4 pod hangs off a hard point, like a missile, bomb, or fuel tank.

Safely outside the range of most anti-aircraft fire (five kilometers up and up to fifty kilometers away) pilots can literally see the progress of ground fighting using a targeting pod and have even been acting as aerial observers for ground forces. These capabilities also enable pilots to more easily find targets themselves and hit them with laser guided or JDAM bombs. While bombers still get target information from ground controllers for close (to friendly troops) air support, they can now go searching on their own in areas where there are no friendly ground troops.

In 1990, the first targeting pods (the American two- pod LANTIRN system) were nearly ready for service. These early electronic targeting pods looked like thin bombs and contained laser designators and night vision equipment. LANTIRN got a workout in the 1991 Gulf War, even though the system was still undergoing testing. Israel soon (1992) followed with a cheaper, more reliable, and more capable LITENING system. An American manufacturer then brought out the Sniper XR and XTP pod. All this competition has made the pods (one pod is all that is needed now) more capable, easier to use, more reliable, and cheaper. Over 1,200 LITENING pods are in use by 25 countries. Since 1995 the Israeli firm that designed LITENING has jointly developed and sold LITENING with an American partner (Northrup Grumman).

https://strategypage.com/htmw/htecm/articles/20160719.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Link to a separate thread 
https://defence.pk/threads/recap-military-exercise-–-indian-summer-indradhanush-2015.440399/


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*UPG with R77*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758192936605458432
The first recruitment poster of Royal IAF

Truly classic..
@Abingdonboy @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Joe Shearer @hellfire @third eye @Vergennes @Taygibay @Oscar @others

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SQ8

PARIKRAMA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758192936605458432
> The first recruitment poster of Royal IAF
> 
> Truly classic..
> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Joe Shearer @hellfire @third eye @Vergennes @Taygibay @Oscar @others


I have my grandfather's commission signed by Wavell.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

Oscar said:


> I have my grandfather's commission signed by Wavell.



Talking off topic (me? on topic?) let me recommend Raghu Karnad's first book to you.


----------



## Taygibay

How very cute, PariK!
But I can't see the date, is it 1950?

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Taygibay said:


> How very cute, PariK!
> But I can't see the date, is it 1950?
> 
> Have a great day, Tay.



IAF got the Royal prefix in 1945 and dropped it in 1950. So it's around that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

@Joe Shearer For #3415, there was some tinkering wherein corps would be directly controlling the brigades and effectively doing away with the division in case of a war. But it is on a backburner it seems.

This concept was being evolved for better C3I and battle space management under the something that does not exist - the cold start concept.




Manindra said:


> Just half hour before IAF's C-17 Globe Master taking very low pass tight turn over sky in Tirupur.
> I miss the chance to take clear photo.any idea what happening in IAF Sulur Airbase ?



Circuits most likely. Nothing fun in Sulur


----------



## Joe Shearer

hellfire said:


> @Joe Shearer For #3415, there was some tinkering wherein corps would be directly controlling the brigades and effectively doing away with the division in case of a war. But it is on a backburner it seems.
> 
> This concept was being evolved for better C3I and battle space management under the something that does not exist - the cold start concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circuits most likely. Nothing fun in Sulur



I have some far more fundamental issues. This may or may not be the thread for those. They have to do with our proven success in command and in set piece battles, and our proven failures, and the lessons to be learnt from each.

In brief, that we need brigades and very good brigadiers, much more than we need any other echelon other than an Army Corps planning staff. We don't need divisions or Div. Commanders, we don't need the Corps itself, except for its planning and logistics capabilities, and in order to tack on an independent rotary wing or fixed wing component to it. And we need very focussed all-arms thinking about our possible threats, and even our seemingly unlikely threats. Thinking well above Corps, or even Command, and Air Fleet and Fleet levels.

Sometime, somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Oscar said:


> I have my grandfather's commission signed by Wavell.



What year was he commissioned ?


----------



## SQ8

third eye said:


> What year was he commissioned ?


1945


----------



## third eye

Oscar said:


> 1945



Nice.

Have you located his name on the British Indian Army list ?


----------



## PARIKRAMA

The Nexter THL-20 chin mounted gun turret on HAL Rudra is fitted with a 20mm M621 automatic cannon. The gun can fire at a rate of 750 rounds per minute. It has an effective range of 2,000m.

Photo Credits-Rohit Nyss

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> The Nexter THL-20 chin mounted gun turret on HAL Rudra is fitted with a 20mm M621 automatic cannon. The gun can fire at a rate of 750 rounds per minute. It has an effective range of 2,000m.
> 
> Photo Credits-Rohit Nyss


I can't get over how good the ALH/Rudra looks in IAF colours! The IA's paint schemes are rather childish by comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

PARIKRAMA said:


> The Nexter THL-20 chin mounted gun turret on HAL Rudra is fitted with a 20mm M621 automatic cannon. The gun can fire at a rate of 750 rounds per minute. It has an effective range of 2,000m.
> 
> Photo Credits-Rohit Nyss


Would the turret be covered like that of the LCH?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> Would the turret be covered like that of the LCH?


Doubtful and there is no need to.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue Marlin

Abingdonboy said:


> Doubtful and there is no need to.


i dont think theres a need to cover it as it would be more aesthetic than functional

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellfire

Abingdonboy said:


> I can't get over how good the ALH/Rudra looks in IAF colours! The IA's paint schemes are rather childish by comparison.



Aw, but they look more cute in actual flying than AF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

hellfire said:


> Aw, but they look more cute in actual flying than AF


Northern Command's ALH paint scheme is okay (just about):











But Western and South-Western Command's ALH paint schemes just look silly:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Didact

Blue Marlin said:


> i dont think theres a need to cover it as it would be more aesthetic than functional



That cannot be definitely ascertained at this stage. I do not have the schematics of the gun turret with me, so I cannot say for certain, but most hydraulic-mechanical systems have a problem with dust/moisture/foreign object accumulation, potentially throwing off the careful alignment of the gun traverse.

It must be remembered that the turret is slaved to the gunner's sight. The gun points where the gunner looks. It is fairly plausible that the dust or foreign object could shake the alignment, or in the worst case scenario, lock the turret traverse. Such a scenario could require a trip to the BRD for unlocking and realignment operations.

Of course all of this is conjecture at this stage. Intensive trials and limited deployment would provide detailed assessment of the potential threat from dust/FO. Based on that you might require a gun cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellfire

@Abingdonboy No imagination or a bias to AF?

Look at the beauties you posted with IA colours ....

You, sir, are biased .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

quick question. the iaf jaguars were proposed to get the f125 engine over the upgraded adour engine which is currently in standard jags, so my question is which engine do the jags have now? and why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Blue Marlin said:


> quick question. the iaf jaguars were proposed to get the f125 engine over the upgraded adour engine which is currently in standard jags, so my question is which engine do the jags have now? and why?


All the current Jags are powered by Adour Mk811


Darin 3 will get F125









Jaguar with proposed upgrade engine Honeywell F-125IN at Aero India 2013

+++
*Need for Upgrade*
_The IAF currently operates around 110 (5 1/2 sqns) Jaguar strike fighters powered by Rolls-Royce Adour-811 turbofan engines. The aircraft, which first entered squadron service in the early 80s, is optimized for strike after low level penetration of contested airspace. At medium altitudes, the Jaguar's maneuverability and acceleration are poor. As a result, the fighter is not suitable for stand-off close air support using Precision Guided Munition (PGM).

The IAF is making a doctrinal shift from specialized aircraft to multi-role aircraft, Based on fatigue analysis, the IAF estimates that Jaguars could remain operational till 2030. As a result, the IAF is keen to upgrade the Jaguar with more powerful engine, fourth-generation cockpit and mission avionics, and self protection suite so that it better fits IAF doctrinal thinking.

Upgraded Jaguars will feature all weather precision attack capability with enhanced weapon load._
*Engine Upgrade*
_The Honeywell F125IN has a max thrust of 43.8kN. In comparison, the existing Rolls-Royce Adour Mk811 engine has a thrust of 32.5kN._


Source: https://defence.pk/threads/iafs-hal-jaguar-darin-iii-standard-maritime-strike-aircraft.396960/
+++

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue Marlin

PARIKRAMA said:


> All the current Jags are powered by Adour Mk811
> 
> 
> Darin 3 will get F125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaguar with proposed upgrade engine Honeywell F-125IN at Aero India 2013
> 
> +++
> *Need for Upgrade*
> _The IAF currently operates around 110 (5 1/2 sqns) Jaguar strike fighters powered by Rolls-Royce Adour-811 turbofan engines. The aircraft, which first entered squadron service in the early 80s, is optimized for strike after low level penetration of contested airspace. At medium altitudes, the Jaguar's maneuverability and acceleration are poor. As a result, the fighter is not suitable for stand-off close air support using Precision Guided Munition (PGM).
> 
> The IAF is making a doctrinal shift from specialized aircraft to multi-role aircraft, Based on fatigue analysis, the IAF estimates that Jaguars could remain operational till 2030. As a result, the IAF is keen to upgrade the Jaguar with more powerful engine, fourth-generation cockpit and mission avionics, and self protection suite so that it better fits IAF doctrinal thinking.
> 
> Upgraded Jaguars will feature all weather precision attack capability with enhanced weapon load._
> *Engine Upgrade*
> _The Honeywell F125IN has a max thrust of 43.8kN. In comparison, the existing Rolls-Royce Adour Mk811 engine has a thrust of 32.5kN._
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/iafs-hal-jaguar-darin-iii-standard-maritime-strike-aircraft.396960/
> +++


why dont they just go for the f125 all together since its better and dont you think its a nightmare going for many variants/specs for one platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Blue Marlin said:


> why dont they just go for the f125 all together since its better and dont you think its a nightmare going for many variants/specs for one platform.


Darin 3 upgrade is atm for all the birds who can serve us for another 15 years.(with engine part) Anything less in life or more fatigue in airframes does nt need such upgrades bcz it wont serve the purpose or the investment made. OF course after this whole batch of 60 plus jets , we might go forward and re engine the rest based on the assessment at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stephen Cohen

PARIKRAMA said:


> Darin 3 upgrade is atm for all the birds who can serve us for another 15 years.(with engine part) Anything less in life or more fatigue in airframes does nt need such upgrades bcz it wont serve the purpose or the investment made. OF course after this whole batch of 60 plus jets , we might go forward and re engine the rest based on the assessment at that time.



So DARIN 3 takes precedence over Re engine needs

But will the old engines be able to provide sufficient power after Darin 3 upgrades

The TWR would come down after the weight increases

I think there are 2 factors here

1 A large number of Adour engines lying idle

2 The current engines do have sufficient lives
hence this Honey well deal is not moving forward

@PARIKRAMA 

Our Jaguars with Adour engines went to RED flag
participated in exercises ; crossed oceans and flew over long distances 

That is a big vote of confidence in the current engine

So who will push the Honeywell deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Stephen Cohen said:


> So DARIN 3 takes precedence over Re engine needs
> 
> But will the old engines be able to provide sufficient power after Darin 3 upgrades
> 
> The TWR would come down after the weight increases
> 
> I think there are 2 factors here
> 
> 1 A large number of Adour engines lying idle
> 
> 2 The current engines do have sufficient lives
> hence this Honey well deal is not moving forward


I should word it better.

Phase 1 will see 60+ and phase 2 will see more of jets getting re engined. (if life in airframe is left substantially)
But Darin 3 avionics and other things might as well go to all the fleet.

The thrust of Adour is not upto present day mission needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

PariK my friend, I've always had a problem with that particular infographic.



PARIKRAMA said:


> Darin 3 will get F125



I don't mind the Hammers that could be ported but that's a Rafale cockpit!!! 

If you want that on your Jags, you better kidnap MP, replace him with a sosie,
a lookalike and sign the MII for Raffys.

 Part of my ongoing crusade against non-official sourcing 

All the best to you & at home, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> I should word it better.
> 
> Phase 1 will see 60+ and phase 2 will see more of jets getting re engined. (if life in airframe is left substantially)
> But Darin 3 avionics and other things might as well go to all the fleet.
> 
> The thrust of Adour is not upto present day mission needs.


Timelines for the 60 DARIN IIIs to be re-engined bro? The contract for the F125s haven't even been signed as of yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

Su-30MKI with the Griffin-III LGB and LITENING III LDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mkb95

an usaf f-16 in the gun sight of su30mki

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GuardianRED

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766260563223642112
Won't order more?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766260563223642112
> Won't order more?


There are now 7 C-130J-30s on order bro; 6 for a second Special operations SQN (to be based in West Bengal) that will be raised in 2017 and 1 for the 77 "Veiled Vipers" Special operations SQN to bring them back to their full strength of 6 a/c. So 12 C-130J-30s will be in serve by 2019 at least.

There is a strong chance of more Super Hercs being ordered in the future.


@PARIKRAMA some welcome news.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*FLASH* IAF Su-30MKI arrives at Pasighat Air Force base, Arunachal Pradesh.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766530880823185408
X posting in the sticky as well

A video of landing

https://www.facebook.com/tarun.singha/posts/10154047446907087

Some snaps


























Enjoy

Original post here
https://defence.pk/threads/sukhoi-to-land-at-pasighat-arunachal-pradesh.444986/#post-8589824

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*GIAT DEFA 554 of the Mirage 2000*

The DEFA 554 is the standard auto-cannon for the Dassault Mirage 2000 and is chambered for the 30x113mm. It is a development of the DEFA 553 which equipped the Dassault Mirage F1. The 554 itself has been superseded by the GIAT M791 30x150mm cannon aboard the Dassault Rafale. The DEFA 554 uses three chambers for reloading instead of two like it's predecessor the 553, this increases the rate-of-fire drastically. The barrel life and reliability of the gun have been improved, an electrical selector let's the pilot select either a 1800 RPM setting for air-to-air engagements or a 1200 RPM setting for air-to-ground engagements. In IAF service it is used aboard the Mirage 2000-H/TH/I/TI. It's British cousin the ADEN, arms the IAFs Jaguars.

A revolver cannon has a higher rate of fire than a standard single chamber auto-cannon and can 'speed up' faster than a Gatling cannon. Both of these factors contribute in it's favour when engaging targets in aerial combat as a maneuvering target will only come into the cross-hairs for a fraction of a second, a revolver cannon can put more rounds into the target fast as compared to a single chamber auto-cannon which has a lower ROF or a Gatling cannon which takes time to rev up to it's high ROF.






https://www.facebook.com/TejasMrca/?fref=nf

*

Flying at tree top level? *

A SEPECAT Jaguar taking Nap-of-the-Earth flying a little bit too seriously __






Hinds- Taking close air support to a whole new level






Pulling the No14sq bull chariots at RedFlag captured beautifully by Kedar karmarkar.






https://www.facebook.com/IADnews/ph...6198.273506732727389/1163436430401077/?type=3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

official pics

Pasighat Advanced Landing Ground (ALG) operationalised. Sukhoi 30 MKIs carry out landing.

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766618558117720064

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

A rare sighting of a Su-30 MKI fighter jet today over Pasighat township in East Siang District of Arunachal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sudhir007

any news of LUH Ist flight ???


----------



## Trichy

PARIKRAMA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758192936605458432
> The first recruitment poster of Royal IAF
> 
> Truly classic..
> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Joe Shearer @hellfire @third eye @Vergennes @Taygibay @Oscar @others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/who-we-are/global/india.html
*India*
Block 70 F-16, the newest, most advanced F-16 ever.

*Exclusive F-16 production in India, for the Indian Air Force and global export, would make India home to the world’s only F-16 production facility.*
This unique F-16 opportunity delivers advanced defence capabilities, supports Indian industry, creates high-technology jobs in India and strengthens the growing strategic partnership between the U.S. and India.

Lockheed Martin is the pre-eminent designer, developer, and manufacturer of the world’s most advanced fighter aircraft. We are confident in our unmatched ability to create an F-16 production line in India, together, with Indian industry. Our partnership and joint venture company with Tata Advanced Systems Limited (TASL) has proven that Indian industry can manufacture airframe components for the C-130J airlifter and the S-92 helicopter. We hope to build on that success with the F-16, the world’s most successful, combat-proven multi-role fighter.







*C-130J Super Hercules*
All C-130Js delivered to customers around the world have major aerostructure components from India included in their build through partnership with TASL in Hyderabad, India. This partnership with TASL also includes an on-the-job training element that supports the broader “Skills India” initiative.

The C-130J Super Hercules:


Is Lockheed Martin’s largest programme in India.
Represents the first major military contract between the U.S. and India in more than 40 years. 

Is the world's most successful and advanced tactical airlifter.
The Indian Air Force operates a fleet of five C-130J-30s and it will receive an additional six C-130J-30s as well. India is one of 16 countries operating the C-130J Super Hercules, which is the world’s choice for tactical airlifters. The IAF uses its C-130Js to support a variety of missions, from cargo delivery to providing vital humanitarian aid.

The Super Hercules is also part of India’s C-130J Roll-On/Roll-Off University Design Challenge.Through this initiative, Lockheed Martin provides research grants for teams from Indian universities to work with local industry partners and mentors from India’s Defence Research and Development Organisation to develop design specifications for proposed modules that could be used on a Lockheed Martin C-130J Super Hercules cargo aircraft.

*S-92® Helicopter*
Sikorsky – a Lockheed Martin company – also relies on TASL in Hyderabad, India, as the manufacturing base for its global supply of cabin aerostructures for the S-92 helicopter.

Since production began in 2010, TASL has delivered 120 cabins to Sikorsky’s S-92 assembly plant in the United States.

Today, production of more than 5,000 precision components that compose each S-92 cabin is 100 percent indigenous to India — supplied by a joint venture company called Tata Sikorsky Aerospace Ltd., also located in Hyderabad.

Renowned for its safety and reliability, the S-92 helicopter is operated extensively worldwide by offshore oil and gas transport companies, search and rescue agencies, and by heads of state. Sikorsky has produced more than 275 S-92 aircraft since September 2004. The worldwide S-92 fleet recently surpassed one million flight hours.






S-70B SEAHAWK®

The Indian Navy has selected Sikorsky’s S-70B SEAHAWK® helicopter for its multi-role rotorcraft requirement.

Designed to perform anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare (ASW/ASuW), the S-70B aircraft will be configured to meet the Indian Navy’s specific and unique operational needs. The proposed Indian Navy S-70B variant will include a weapons management system that integrates an advanced sonar, 360-degree search radar, modern air-to-surface missiles, and torpedoes for the ASW role.

The S-70B aircraft also will enhance the Indian Navy’s capabilities to perform non-combat maritime roles, including search and rescue, utility and external cargo lift, surveillance and casualty evacuation. Formalities to enable the successful delivery of 16 of these sophisticated and customized helicopters to the Indian Navy are expected to conclude soon.

When delivered to the Indian Navy, the S-70B SEAHAWK helicopter will be one of the most advanced maritime rotorcraft in the world.





*Partnerships in India*
With a presence in India for over 25 years, Lockheed Martin opened our India subsidiary in New Delhi in 2008 and has supported and aligned itself with various initiatives of the Government of India, including:


_*Make in India*_
_*Skill India*_
_*Start-up India*_
Lockheed Martin continues to explore opportunities for closer collaboration and partnerships, including supporting the _*Digital India* _iniative.

As a part of its larger commitment to enhance the growth and development of India’s innovation, Lockheed Martin has sponsored and supported the India Innovation Growth Programme (IIGP) since 2007 in partnership with the Indian Department of Science and Technology, Indo-U.S. Science and Technology Forum, Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry, Stanford Graduate School of Business, and the IC2 Institute at the University of Texas. 

Resonating with Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s “Start-up India” call, the IIGP has pioneered an initiative that has supported more than 400 innovators and start-ups with in-depth technology commercialization training and handholding support to commercialize and scale their ventures in India and across the world, particularly in the United States.

To date, the revenue generated for the Indian entrepreneurs through this programme is approaching $1 billion, and it is a flagship innovation program in the Department of Science and Technology. 

Lockheed Martin Chairman, President and CEO Marillyn Hewson recently visited India to mark a successful decade of the IIGP and deliveredthese remarks. Lockheed Martin continues to expand its footprint in India, with a focus on developing strategic collaborations in-country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqxZCy_WEAEZOIJ.jpg

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769087565576151040

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

ni8mare said:


> http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/who-we-are/global/india.html
> *India*
> Block 70 F-16, the newest, most advanced F-16 ever.
> 
> *Exclusive F-16 production in India, for the Indian Air Force and global export, would make India home to the world’s only F-16 production facility.*
> This unique F-16 opportunity delivers advanced defence capabilities, supports Indian industry, creates high-technology jobs in India and strengthens the growing strategic partnership between the U.S. and India.
> 
> Lockheed Martin is the pre-eminent designer, developer, and manufacturer of the world’s most advanced fighter aircraft. We are confident in our unmatched ability to create an F-16 production line in India, together, with Indian industry. Our partnership and joint venture company with Tata Advanced Systems Limited (TASL) has proven that Indian industry can manufacture airframe components for the C-130J airlifter and the S-92 helicopter. We hope to build on that success with the F-16, the world’s most successful, combat-proven multi-role fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *C-130J Super Hercules*
> All C-130Js delivered to customers around the world have major aerostructure components from India included in their build through partnership with TASL in Hyderabad, India. This partnership with TASL also includes an on-the-job training element that supports the broader “Skills India” initiative.
> 
> The C-130J Super Hercules:
> 
> 
> Is Lockheed Martin’s largest programme in India.
> Represents the first major military contract between the U.S. and India in more than 40 years.
> 
> Is the world's most successful and advanced tactical airlifter.
> The Indian Air Force operates a fleet of five C-130J-30s and it will receive an additional six C-130J-30s as well. India is one of 16 countries operating the C-130J Super Hercules, which is the world’s choice for tactical airlifters. The IAF uses its C-130Js to support a variety of missions, from cargo delivery to providing vital humanitarian aid.
> 
> The Super Hercules is also part of India’s C-130J Roll-On/Roll-Off University Design Challenge.Through this initiative, Lockheed Martin provides research grants for teams from Indian universities to work with local industry partners and mentors from India’s Defence Research and Development Organisation to develop design specifications for proposed modules that could be used on a Lockheed Martin C-130J Super Hercules cargo aircraft.
> 
> *S-92® Helicopter*
> Sikorsky – a Lockheed Martin company – also relies on TASL in Hyderabad, India, as the manufacturing base for its global supply of cabin aerostructures for the S-92 helicopter.
> 
> Since production began in 2010, TASL has delivered 120 cabins to Sikorsky’s S-92 assembly plant in the United States.
> 
> Today, production of more than 5,000 precision components that compose each S-92 cabin is 100 percent indigenous to India — supplied by a joint venture company called Tata Sikorsky Aerospace Ltd., also located in Hyderabad.
> 
> Renowned for its safety and reliability, the S-92 helicopter is operated extensively worldwide by offshore oil and gas transport companies, search and rescue agencies, and by heads of state. Sikorsky has produced more than 275 S-92 aircraft since September 2004. The worldwide S-92 fleet recently surpassed one million flight hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-70B SEAHAWK®
> 
> The Indian Navy has selected Sikorsky’s S-70B SEAHAWK® helicopter for its multi-role rotorcraft requirement.
> 
> Designed to perform anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare (ASW/ASuW), the S-70B aircraft will be configured to meet the Indian Navy’s specific and unique operational needs. The proposed Indian Navy S-70B variant will include a weapons management system that integrates an advanced sonar, 360-degree search radar, modern air-to-surface missiles, and torpedoes for the ASW role.
> 
> The S-70B aircraft also will enhance the Indian Navy’s capabilities to perform non-combat maritime roles, including search and rescue, utility and external cargo lift, surveillance and casualty evacuation. Formalities to enable the successful delivery of 16 of these sophisticated and customized helicopters to the Indian Navy are expected to conclude soon.
> 
> When delivered to the Indian Navy, the S-70B SEAHAWK helicopter will be one of the most advanced maritime rotorcraft in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Partnerships in India*
> With a presence in India for over 25 years, Lockheed Martin opened our India subsidiary in New Delhi in 2008 and has supported and aligned itself with various initiatives of the Government of India, including:
> 
> 
> _*Make in India*_
> _*Skill India*_
> _*Start-up India*_
> Lockheed Martin continues to explore opportunities for closer collaboration and partnerships, including supporting the _*Digital India* _iniative.
> 
> As a part of its larger commitment to enhance the growth and development of India’s innovation, Lockheed Martin has sponsored and supported the India Innovation Growth Programme (IIGP) since 2007 in partnership with the Indian Department of Science and Technology, Indo-U.S. Science and Technology Forum, Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry, Stanford Graduate School of Business, and the IC2 Institute at the University of Texas.
> 
> Resonating with Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s “Start-up India” call, the IIGP has pioneered an initiative that has supported more than 400 innovators and start-ups with in-depth technology commercialization training and handholding support to commercialize and scale their ventures in India and across the world, particularly in the United States.
> 
> To date, the revenue generated for the Indian entrepreneurs through this programme is approaching $1 billion, and it is a flagship innovation program in the Department of Science and Technology.
> 
> Lockheed Martin Chairman, President and CEO Marillyn Hewson recently visited India to mark a successful decade of the IIGP and deliveredthese remarks. Lockheed Martin continues to expand its footprint in India, with a focus on developing strategic collaborations in-country.



The most interesting part is expect in head lines, they talk about every thing else but for how is F16 the best or how it helps India's aeronautical capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

An Indian Air Force MiG-29UPG-UB during the overhaul and upgrade with the instructor's periscope raised up

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Armani

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> The most interesting part is expect in head lines, they talk about every thing else but for how is F16 the best or how it helps India's aeronautical capability.



It does not. It only allows us to linger on with a 40-year old platform that our neighbour knows the basics about, and we cannot even upgrade it at our will. The only consolation is that it is single engined & cheaper to procure than a similar number of Rafales. And the "Made in India" tag (which doesn't serve any strategic purpose beyond job-creation anyway).

The "only F-16 line in the world" comment, while good to hear, serves little beyond our own needs. US has already exported the hell out of the F16 for the last 30 years and there simply isn't much international market left for the plane for us to tap.

> Most of the top-tier air forces of the West/NATO have already bought into the JSF program and are well on their way to replace their old F-16s with F-35 versions.

> Upgrade contracts for the relatively small fleets operated by Arab/African AFs (inc. Pakistan) will be lapped up by TAI in Turkey, if not the Koreans. As they already have an established supply line and can do the operations cheaper & quicker anytime within the next 10 years.

> Smaller AFs from SE Asia may place orders for modern F-16s, but these will be in small batches, usually not more than 20-25. And most of the time these kind of deals require us, the seller, to provide credit lines to the buyer in order to facilitate the deal.

Only the Rafale makes some sense as a production candidate - if not for anything else, it was the best plane among the MMRCA contenders both capability & cost-wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Armani said:


> It does not. It only Amrikans s to linger on with a 40-year old platform that our neighbour knows the basics about, and we cannot even upgrade it at our will. The only consolation is that it is single engined & cheaper to procure than a similar number of Rafales. And the "Made in India" tag (which doesn't serve any strategic purpose beyond job-creation anyway).
> 
> The "only F-16 line in the world" comment, while good to hear, serves little beyond our own needs. US has already exported the hell out of the F16 for the last 30 years and there simply isn't much international market left for the plane for us to tap.
> 
> > Most of the top-tier air forces of the West/NATO have already bought into the JSF program and are well on their way to replace their old F-16s with F-35 versions.
> 
> > Upgrade contracts for the relatively small fleets operated by Arab/African AFs (inc. Pakistan) will be lapped up by TAI in Turkey, if not the Koreans. As they already have an established supply line and can do the operations cheaper & quicker anytime within the next 10 years.
> 
> > Smaller AFs from SE Asia may place orders for modern F-16s, but these will be in small batches, usually not more than 20-25. And most of the time these kind of deals require us, the seller, to provide credit lines to the buyer in order to facilitate the deal.
> 
> Only the Rafale makes some sense as a production candidate - if not for anything else, it was the best plane among the MMRCA contenders both capability & cost-wise.



I am on the same side with you on this. Was pointing out how they (Amrikans & Parrikar ) together along with media are twisting things in favour of a particular party ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armani

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> I am on the same side with you on this. Was pointing out how they (Amrikans & Parrikar ) together along with media are twisting things in favour of a particular party ...



Glad you agree with my view about the procurement process, however -

Parrikar is simply looking to strike the best deal with the French - he is the best DefMin we've had in ages, hands down.

Americans, naturally, are looking for what's most beneficial for their companies. And you can't blame them for it - we'd do the same if we were in their position.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Armani said:


> Glad you agree with my view about the procurement process, however -
> 
> Parrikar is simply looking to strike the best deal with the French - he is the best DeChetak've had in ages, hands down.
> 
> Americans, naturally, are looking for what's most beneficial for their companies. And you can't blame them for it - we'd do the same if we were in their position.



Except Rafales, there are some very basic and done negotiations , which should have been signed.... The number of deals actually signed by this person is what makes him not so good according to me. 

A SA319B of Navy had almost went down few days back during the SAR of the An32, this news didn't find it to media , but some how the family of the pilot has come to know this.... can me or you with the phrase that Parikkar is the best MoD do a bit to calm down the family ? I am unaware of what the families of pilots who operate Migs, or old submarines or who lack basic equipment in our infantry think... 

I am personally terrified by the story of 1 such family..... think about what could be the situation elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armani

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Except Rafales, there are some very basic and done negotiations , which should have been signed.... The number of deals actually signed by this person is what makes him not so good according to me.
> 
> A SA319B of Navy had almost went down few days back during the SAR of the An32, this news didn't find it to media , but some how the family of the pilot has come to know this.... can me or you with the phrase that Parikkar is the best MoD do a bit to calm down the family ? I am unaware of what the families of pilots who operate Migs, or old submarines or who lack basic equipment in our infantry think...
> 
> I am personally terrified by the story of 1 such family..... think about what could be the situation elsewhere.



Agreed such stories of personnel suffering due to obsolete equipment is disheartening to say the least. However, it must be remembered that procurement of new platforms is not done by just the DM's will. It involves the Finance ministry, political situation, international relations and ofcourse the evaluation & involvement by serving personnel.

It was never & will never be a one-man-army.

However, looking at the situation from a top-down perspective, it cannot be disregarded that the current DM has ensured that money is not released unless all perks & points of any deal are clear as crystal - allowing local industry to develop in the meantime. Several long-drawn serviceability problems have also been addressed, or are on the way to be addressed.

Deals & agreements that might shape the future of geopolitics in the region have been negotiated & overseen by Parrikar. When you compare this performance, especially one that has remained mostly spot-free so far (no big scam/corruption under his tenure) to the previous likes of AK Antony, you cannot deny that there has been progress - in the right direction.

No, I would not try to calm down a grieving family by telling them Parrikar is the best DM in years...yet can you say that the said statement is wrong? What would you or any other person say to a grieving family? That the political class is scum and deserves to burn in hell? Will that calm them down?

What would you or anyone say to the families of pilots who have died on state-of-the-art equipment like F-22 Raptors? A machine can fail - when you sign up to work in the military, you accept certain risks.

Sorry if I hurt your's or others feelings about matters like these...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771217096319442944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

IAF MKIs flying over the skies of Shillong during Vajra Air Fest held at HQ Eastern Air Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

*Indian Air Force's Mirage 2000H/TH's SPICE 2000 PGMs*

The Rafael SPICE 2000 is an electro-optically guided munition with additional GPS and inertial guidance methods. It's based on a 2000 pound bomb body (Mk.84, BLU-109 or RAP-2000) hence it's 2000 designation. The bomb has an advertised range of 60km which is lesser than the SPICE 1000's and SPICE 250's 100km advertised range, this is due to the fact that the SPICE 2000 is a much larger bomb with a bigger warhead and also due to deployable wings not being present unlike it's smaller brothers.

The SPICE 2000's primary guidance method is with it's CCD and IIR seeker for day and night targetting, either the target imagery, topographical sources surrounding the target and it's co-ordinates are fed to bomb's memory banks by the ground crew before the flight or the WSO/Pilot of the carrier aircraft acquires the target in flight and the above data is fed to bomb before launch. The bomb correlates the image in it's memory to the image of the potential target on it's seekers FOV along with it's topographical surroundings, when it get's a positive ID it locks on to the target. This method of guidance is known as DSMAC or Digitial Scene-Matching Area Correlator.

If due to adverse weather the electro-optical seeker cannot acquire targets, the bomb automatically switches to GPS guidance, where-in it locks onto the target co-ordinates. If the GPS signal is also jammed then the bomb guides itself to the target via intertial guidance.

Addtionally the bomb can be manually guided to the target by the Pilot or WSO of the aircraft. In this method the seeker imagery is fed to the MFD of the aircraft and the pilot guides the bomb to the target through this imagery. A skilled WSO can accurately guide the bomb to the target and even moving targets can be engaged.

In the IAF this PGM is as of this moment only rated for the Mirage 2000 and would be carried on the centre-line fuselage station with the wing stations reserved for the drop-tanks and short-range missiles. The PGM should have been acquired as a whole instead of just the strap-on guidance kit as IAF doesn't have any known 2000lb bombs in service. When this PGM was acquired and how many were acquired is not known, although it was rumoured in the defence circles that the PGM was in service with the IAF. this is the first solid proof of it's existence. They are the most advanced known PGM in service with the IAF and would supposedly only be used against strategic targets because of their relatively high cost. They were sighted during the munitions display done by the IAF during Iron Fist 2016. Rafael has been trying to sell their smaller SPICE 250 for some time now and even displayed a model of the Mirage 2000 with all 3 of their SPICE PGM variants, LITENING LDP, Derby BVRAAM and Python 5 SRAAM. Recently it was announced that India would go ahead with a deal for LITENING 4i LDPs and an undisclosed number of SPICE 250 PGMs.

In Photos
Top - File Photo of SPICE 2000
Bottom Left - Placard of the SPICE 2000 shown at Iron Fist 2016.
Bottom Right - A SPICE 2000 on display with it's fins removed.






From Tejas-India's MRCA
https://www.facebook.com/TejasMrca/...059529590839/1281935425203238/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Forces The Surya Kiran Aerobatic Team (SKAT) performs during the rehearsal for the Air Force Day parade at Hindan Air Force base in Ghaziabad.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
07-October, 2016 13:32 IST
President of India greets Indian Air Force on the eve of ITS 84th Anniversary 

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee greeted the Indian Air Force on the eve of its 84th Anniversary (October 8, 2016).

In a message, the President has said “I am happy to know that the Indian Air Force (IAF) is celebrating its 84th Anniversary on October 8, 2016.

The nation is proud of the capability and competency of the IAF. Over the last eight decades, the IAF has emerged as an immensely professional and combat-ready force. It has achieved distinction in defending our skies and delivering vital humanitarian aid and disaster relief. The brave men and women in blue have displayed incredible courage and determination in the discharge of their duties, acquitting themselves with great élan.

I am confident that the ongoing process of modernisation will transform the IAF into an even more potent and strategic force that can take on all future challenges. I am sure the IAF will remain ever vigilant in protecting our skies and continue to maintain its cherished standards of excellence.

On this occasion, I extend my greetings and felicitations to all personnel of the Indian Air Force, civilians and their families. I wish them continued success in the years ahead”.

*****


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha inspects the guard of honour during IAF day parade at Hindon air base, on Saturday. Photo: Sandeep Saxena


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

* Indian Air Force at 84  *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saumyasupratik

Jaguar IM Harpoon cative air trials by ASTE






Brahmos-A drop test.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1284700574926723




Credits : Tejas-India'sMRCA/Tarmak 007

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=291201497933135




video from official IAF fb page.


----------



## GuardianRED

mkb95 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=291201497933135


????? not working!


----------



## mkb95

GuardianRED said:


> ????? not working!


click "watch on fabebook"


----------



## GuardianRED

mkb95 said:


> click "watch on fabebook"


Can do, but what is it? which page?


----------



## mkb95

GuardianRED said:


> Can do, but what is it? which page?


oficial IAF page.a promotional video.


----------



## saumyasupratik

INDIAN AIR FORCE : A CUT ABOVE





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1287394344657346





Low-Res but works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

IAF ground crew load a GRIFFIN 3 LGB on MiG-27.

The IAI GRIFFIN 3 is laser-guided bomb system made by Israel Aerospace Industries' MBT missile division. It is an add-on kit which is used to retrofit existing American Mark 82, Mark 83, Mark 84, British 1000lb bomb and other "dumb fire" gravity bombs, making them into laser-guided smart bombs (with the option of GPS guidance). Initial development for the GRIFFIN was completed in 1990 and GRIFFIN 3 is the latest version offered by IAI.

The GRIFFIN 3 conversion kit consists of a front "seeker" section and a set of steerable tailplanes. The GRIFFIN System provides much better hit accuracy than previous generation kits, even in high wind conditions or when aiming for a moving target. GRIFFIN 3 also offers trajectory shaping capability, which, when used with a penetration warhead, is integral to achieving maximum penetration. The Griffin 3 provides a 12km (6.5nm) stand-off range against ground targets.

In the IAF the GRIFFIN 3 is in service with the Su-30MKI, Jaguar IS and MiG-27 on the Biritish 1000lb bomb bodies manufactured by OFB. The LCA Tejas also flies with the GRIFFIN 3 and uses both the 1000lb OFB bomb body and IMIs PB-500 1000lb bomb body. They are fully compatible with the Rafael LITENING LDP in service with the IAF and just require the same PRF code for the laser before the bomb is loaded onto the aircraft.

Source : Tejas-India's MRCA
https://www.facebook.com/TejasMrca/...059529590839/1287412411322206/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

mkb95 said:


>



One of the few pics of IAF Jaguar with Harpoon out there - save it on your drive, people.

I think I saw only one other pic of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

The Aircraft and Systems Testing Establishment (ASTE), situated in Bengaluru

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mkb95

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1288306934566087

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Spicy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

Water Car Engineer said:


> Spicy


Spicy? Circa?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GuardianRED said:


> Spicy? Circa?




Mirage with spice kit. Recent image.


----------



## GuardianRED

Water Car Engineer said:


> Mirage with spice kit. Recent image.


Doesn't look like an upgrade Mirage (?) ... still what equipment is on the center pylon?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GuardianRED said:


> Doesn't look like an upgrade Mirage (?) ... still what equipment is on the center pylon?
> View attachment 343462




I didnt even see that, not so sure.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-October, 2016 18:01 IST
*Air Force Wives Welfare Association Annual General Body Meeting Held At Subroto Park New Delhi *

Annual General Body Meeting of AFWWA was held at Air Force Auditorium, Subroto Park, New Delhi on 18 Oct 16, parallel to Air Force Commanders’ Conference. Annual Report of AFWWA was presented by Honorary Joint Secretary AFWWA in AGBM showing statement of its financial position and welfare activities concluded for the financial year 2015-16. A programme for the coming year, which shall further the aims of the Association was also presented. All points presented in the meetings were passed unanimously. 

A well-coordinated entertainment programme was presented by its member on this occasion. Outstanding AFWWA members were awarded for their contribution to the Society. AFWWA Annual Magzine* ‘SANGINI’* was also released in the AGBM. 

Air Force Wives Welfare Association (AFWWA) is a Society registered under Societies Registration Act 1860 (Regn No. 4708 dated 28 Oct 1970) and working with main objective of providing assistance to families of the Air Force personnel and civil society. 

*********


----------



## Avyator

So what is the latest force planning for the IAF? How many Pak Fa's? Are we definitely doing MII for Rafale? And if rumors of a second single engine fighter are true, why on Earth are we going for a second plane of that type when we already have Tejas and when we already have too diverse a fleet?

@PARIKRAMA (I assume if anyone knows its you) ?


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar interacting with the Air Force Commanders, during the Air Force Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 19, 2016.








The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar with the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, Air Force Commanders and senior officials of the Ministry of Defence, during the concluding day of Air Force Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 19, 2016.





http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-crashlands-in-uttarakhand/article9239871.ece
Updated: October 19, 2016 18:11 IST
Around 15 personnel of Army and Air Force had a narrow escape today when an IAF helicopter, in which they were travelling, crashed after taking off near the Mana village of Chamoli district in Uttarakhand.

The Mi-17 V5 helicopter was practising ‘inter-valley movement’ at Ghastoli helipad between Badrinath and Mana Pass when the mishap took place at around 9:25 a.m., the IAF said.

However, all occupants including members of the crew and personnel of the Indian Army’s 12 Grenadiers were reported safe, the IAF added.

There was neither any civilian casualty or damage to civilian property, it said.

A colonel rank officer is looking into the accident to ascertain its cause.


----------



## Hindustani78

EMB 135 I (Embraer) fitted with antenna and Air-to-Air refuelling facilities, at the Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS) in Bengaluru.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Warriors display of continuity drill with rifles during the Passing-out parade at Air Force Station Tambaram, in Chennai on Friday. UNI PHOTO


----------



## GuardianRED

ROAF cadets?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-October, 2016 14:40 IST
*Visit of Chief of the Air Staff to the Russian Federation *








Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Chief of the Air Staff is on an official visit to the Russian Federation from 24 to 29 October 2016. The Chief of the Air Staff is visiting Russia on the invitation of the Commander of Russian Federation Aerospace Forces.

The visit is intended to take the existing defence cooperation between the Air Forces of the two countries to the next level. The areas of cooperation presently include *military and technical cooperation, exchange visits and air exercises*. During his visit to Russia, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha is scheduled to hold talks with senior military leaders and discuss a wide range of bilateral issues on the ongoing defence cooperation.* He will also visit various Air Force and defence establishments.*

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha’s visit to Russia would provide further impetus towards increasing defence cooperation and deepening the bonds of friendship between the two Air Forces.



***********


----------



## wiseone2

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 24-October, 2016 14:40 IST
> *Visit of Chief of the Air Staff to the Russian Federation *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Chief of the Air Staff is on an official visit to the Russian Federation from 24 to 29 October 2016. The Chief of the Air Staff is visiting Russia on the invitation of the Commander of Russian Federation Aerospace Forces.
> 
> The visit is intended to take the existing defence cooperation between the Air Forces of the two countries to the next level. The areas of cooperation presently include *military and technical cooperation, exchange visits and air exercises*. During his visit to Russia, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha is scheduled to hold talks with senior military leaders and discuss a wide range of bilateral issues on the ongoing defence cooperation.* He will also visit various Air Force and defence establishments.*
> 
> Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha’s visit to Russia would provide further impetus towards increasing defence cooperation and deepening the bonds of friendship between the two Air Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> ***********


hope he can improve ties with Russia


----------



## Hindustani78

An IAF Advanced Light Helicopter landing at during the inauguration of the Advanced Landing Ground at Ziro in Arunachal Pradesh on March 12, 2016. — Photo: Special Arrangement


----------



## Hindustani78

IAFs Surya Kiran team performs an air show in Jodhpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

An IAF paratrooper performs during a show at Air Force Station Bakshi Ka Kalab near Lucknow on Wednesday. PTI Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## RPK

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1230304987047554


----------



## GuardianRED

Hindustani78 said:


>


Did read an Article that the Current Suriya Kiran Hawks yet to received their smoke generators , Hence use the Kirans still?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-November, 2016 18:50 IST
*President’s Standard Presentation to Two Air Force Units at Ambala on 10 November *

The Hon’ble President of India and the Supreme Commander of Indian Armed Forces, Shri Pranab Mukherjee would be awarding the prestigious President’s Standard to 501SU, Signal unit and 30 Squadron, during a grand ceremonial parade scheduled to be held at Air Force Station Ambala on 10 Nov 16. *The Station Commander of 501 Signal Unit, Group Captain Vineet Jindal and Commanding Officer of 30 Squadron, Wing Commander Abhay Arun Phasnsalkar will receive the President’s Standard. *The President will also release a First Day Cover of 501 Signal Unit and 30 Squadron during the ceremony. 

Operational outfits of IAF become eligible for award of President’s Standard only after completion of 18 years. The selection is based on their performance and achievements, both during peace and hostilities. This honour is an acknowledgement of the meritorious service rendered by the selected units over the years. The President’s Standard is a visible symbol of excellence and has been earned by these Units through their dedication and worthy contributions both during peace and war. The Presidential award marks and epitomizes the hard work, valour and sacrifice of all the personnel posted to these units since their inception. It is a befitting recognition of their selfless service dedicated to the nation. 

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Param Vishist Seva Medal, Ati Vishisht Seva Medal, Aide-de-camp, Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal SB Deo, Param Vishisht Seva Medal, Vayusena Medal, Vishisht , Seva Medal , Aide-de-camp, Air Officer Commanding-Chief, Western Air Command along with other dignitaries would also witness the ceremony . Retired Air Warriors and previous Commanding Officers of both the recipient units are also invited for the occasion. 

Various dignitaries expected to grace the President’s Standard Presentation Ceremony on 10 Nov 16 are the Governor of Haryana, Chief Minister of Haryana, Senior Government Officials from Haryana Government. 

"Presidents Standards or 'NISHAAN' are much coveted and have a special significance for all of us in uniform" stated Air Marshal SB Deo, AOC in C, WAC while addressing a curtain raiser press conference held at Air Force Station Ambala today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force’s mighty C-17 Globemaster aircraft on Thursday made its first landing at Mechuka, just 29 km from Sino-Indian border in Arunachal Pradesh. 





The Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Air Command, Air Marshal S.B. Deo interacting with media, at the curtain raiser for President’s Standard presentation, at Air Force Station Ambala on November 04, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TylerDurden07

83 tejas mk1a 15 lch attack helis and 498 mini-drones will be approved tomorrow. Source -India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-November, 2016 16:33 IST
*Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Inaugurates 64th International Congress of Aviation and Space Medicine *

Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Inaugurated 64th International Congress of Aviation and Space medicine today at Hotel Pullman, Aerocity, Delhi which is being organized by Indian Society of Aviation Medicine (ISAM) from 07 Nov 16 to 10 Nov 16.

In the inaugural address the *CAS stressed upon the fact that the modern aircraft, with advanced technology are highly capable.* However the human capabilities both physical, physiological and psychological at times cause a constraint in full exploitation of these machines to their full potential. *This gap is ably bridged by the Aviation Medicine Specialists who take an active part to ensure that the man machine combination is optimised by being a friend, philosopher and guide to aircrew and all others associated with aviation. *

The Congress is being attended by more than 300 delegates across the world. More than 100 delegates, including Aerospace Medicine specialists from both Civil and Military Aviation, from 30 foreign countries are participating in the Congress. The Annual Congress is one of the most prestigious International Conference in the field of Aerospace Medicine and this year ISAM has got the honor to host it in New Delhi after a decade. A Congress of this stature provides an opportunity to Indian Aerospace Medicine specialists to interact with eminent personalities from the field of Aerospace medicine around the world and learn from them the newer advances made in the field.

The congress started with the brief movie depicting the history of Indian Society of Aerospace Medicine*. Air Mshl Pawan Kapoor, VSM PHS DGMS (Air) and the President of ISAM delivered the Welcome Address.* He emphasized that the progress of mankind has been possible because of willingness to absorb new knowledge and constant quest to learn from experience of others and utilizing these to take next step forwards. Keeping this in mind the congress theme has been chosen to be *‘Learn & Overcome’* and it rightly focuses on the desire to overcome all stumbling blocks in the way of progress of aviation and further build on our contributions to the cause of *Aerospace Safety* and *Human Performance Optimisation. *

*Dr Jarnail Singh, President International Academy of Aviation and Space Medicine* delivered the Presidential Address. He stressed that this is unprecedented third time that the Indian Society of Aerospace Medicine has been bestowed with the responsibility of organizing the congress and how mutual cooperation and exchange of ideas benefits everyone.

*Dr Pooshan Navathe a renowned aviation medicine expert* delivered the prestigious Dr Andre Allard lecture wherein he brought out how more and more aircrew with different medical issues can continue to fly without hampering aerospace safety. All this is possible because of the advancement of medical science and the use of evidence based medicine to ensure that trained aircrew both military and civil continues to remain in the cockpit.

The Congress will have fourteen scientific sessions which will consist of more than 50 presentations and three poster sessions comprising of more than 40 posters. The scientific discussions during the Congress will discuss aeromedical issues related to civil and military aviation faced around the world, which will not only emphasise the importance of aerospace safety but will also discuss measures to improve it with the available resources. The newer research in the field will enlighten the delegates and provide them an opportunity to discuss their queries with the stalwarts in the specialty. The different sessions of the congress are focused on Occupational Medicine, Clinical Aviation Medicine, Civil Aviation Medicine, Operational Aviation Medicine, Aeromedical Certifications and Space Medicine.

*Aerospace Medicine is a dynamic field which deals mainly with the Occupational & Preventive Medicine.* The aeromedical disposition policies, indoctrination philosophies, ability to support and enhance the performance of the aviator in operations are constantly evolving with the newer advances and research in the field. The conference will provide a platform for sharing the experiences and views of the participating delegates on these aspects, thus helping both the military and civil aviation sectors to suitably amend existing policies related to medical fitness of aircrew.

With exponential growth of civil aviation there is a growing challenge of aeromedical indoctrination of civil aircrew, their initial and periodic medical examinations and decisions on their fitness to fly. The recent advances in clinical medicine and their follow up have proved that now many more disabilities can be cured permanently or can be permitted to fly with permissible medications or restrictions. The papers in the Congress are going to deliberate such issues and will benefit all the delegates.

The Congress will also include the “John Ernsting Panel Discussion” where the panelists, all of whom are prominent personalities in International Aviation Medicine, will discuss aeromedical issues related to common but critical clinical conditions from point of view of the aeromedical practitioner.

The Congress provides an opportunity for *Indian Aerospace Medicine Specialists* to participate in large numbers and interact with the specialists from all over the world about the recent developments in this exciting field. 

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha addressing at the inauguration of the 64th International Congress of Aviation and Space medicine, in New Delhi on November 07, 2016.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha along with the DGMS (Air) & President of Indian Society of Aviation Medicine (ISAM), Air Marshal Pawan Kapoor and the President International Academy of Aviation and Space Medicine, Dr. Jarnail Singh releasing a souvenir at the inauguration of the 64th International Congress of Aviation and Space medicine, in New Delhi on November 07, 2016.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

I was browsing casually on YouTube and came across this brilliant video from 2005!
I remember seeing the Sukhoi Su 30 MKI video with Maroof but this is the first time I'm seeing the Jaguars.
Wonderful beasts these Jaguars, my second favourite aircraft type in the IAF after the MiG21 Bison.
At the time, these aircraft were over 25 Years old and they flew at 50 Ft ASL.




Loved the Russki style blue flying uniform as well!


----------



## Hindustani78

TylerDurden07 said:


> 83 tejas mk1a 15 lch attack helis and 498 mini-drones will be approved tomorrow. Source -India Today




The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) led by Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar today approved the procurement of 83 Light Combat Aircrafts (LCA) Tejas MK1A. 

The LCA is the smallest and lightest multi-role supersonic fighter aircraft of its class. It is designed and developed by the Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) for the Indian Air Force and Navy. 

The DAC also approved the procurement of 15 light combat helicopters.

“The DAC has also approved the purchase of 598 mini-UAVs under the ‘Buy Indian’ category. These UAVs will be for the infantry,” said an official. The UAVs will be used for aerial surveillance of areas upto five to seven kilometres ahead of the area of responsibility.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Lord Of Gondor

"The Last MiG 23 BN to fly in the world"


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
10-November, 2016 13:27 IST
*President of India Awards Standards to 501 Signal Unit and 30 Squadron *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee awarded Standards to 501 Signal Unit and 30 Squadronat Air Force Station, Ambala today (November 10, 2016). 

Speaking on the occasion, the President said that since their inception, both 501 Signal Unit and 30 Squadron have distinguished themselves in the service of the Nation with honour and distinction. In recognition of their selfless devotion, professionalism and dedication to Service, the Nation honours them today with a deep sense of gratitude and appreciation. 

The President said that 501 Signal Unit has completed 52 glorious years of service to the Nation. The unit has been the pioneer of Air Defence in the Northern region since its inception as an Air Defence Ground Station at Barnala. 501 Signal Unit has performed its role with utmost determination and single minded dedication, both in peace and in war. 30 Squadron or ‘Rhinos’ was formed on 01 November 1969 in Tezpur. It was then equipped with the MiG-21 FL aircraft. Whether flying the MiG-21 or the formidable Sukhoi-30 MKI, the Squadron has an enviable operational record. Its personnel have contributed selflessly and set high standards of professional excellence for others to emulate. 

The President expressed confidence that these Units would continue to strive for excellence with professional zeal and serve the Nation selflessly in the years to come. He also complimented the personnel and families of both Units, past and present, for their selfless sacrifice and service to the nation on the occasion. 

Among the dignitaries present on the occasion were Prof. Kaptan Singh Solanki, Governor of Haryana; Shri Manohar Lal, Chief Minister of Haryana and General Dalbir Singh, Chief of Army Staff. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee reviewing the Parade at the presentation of Standards to 501 Signal Unit and 30 Squadron of Indian Air Force, at Air Force Station, Ambala, in Haryana on November 10, 2016.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the Standards to 501 Signal Unit and 30 Squadron of Indian Air Force, at Air Force Station, Ambala, in Haryana on November 10, 2016. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee visiting the Photo Exhibition, at the presentation of Standards to 501 Signal Unit and 30 Squadron of Indian Air Force, at Air Force Station, Ambala, in Haryana on November 10, 2016. The Governor of Haryana, Prof. Kaptan Singh Solanki, the Chief Minister of Haryana, Shri Manohar Lal Khattar and the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha are also seen.






The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee signing the visitors’ book, at the presentation of Standards to 501 Signal Unit and 30 Squadron of Indian Air Force, at Air Force Station, Ambala, in Haryana on November 10, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President of India and Supreme Commander of Indian Armed Forces, Shri Pranab Mukherjee releasing the First day Cover of 501 Signal Unit and 30 Squadron during President's Standard presentation, at Air Force Station, Ambala, in Haryana on November 10, 2016. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha is also seen.





The President of India and Supreme Commander of Indian Armed Forces, Shri Pranab Mukherjee addressing the parade, during the President's Standard presentation, at Air Force Station, Ambala, in Haryana on November 10, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

IAFs Sarang helicopter aerobatic team performs at the Air Force Station in Ambala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF Brahmos TEL:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF Brahmos TEL:



That looks bulky AF !!
We should try to reduce the size of that thing


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-November, 2016 18:20 IST
*Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha Inaugurates Seminar on Aviation Maintenance Trends by IAF *

The Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha inaugurated a seminar on Aviation Maintenance Trends (AVIAMAT-2016) at Air Force Auditorium, Subroto Park, New Delhi today.

Indian Air Force is organising two day seminar on Aviation Maintenance Trends (AVIAMAT-2016) on 15th and 16th November 2016. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha delivered the inaugural address of the seminar. The focus of the seminar is on the futuristic and alternative aviation maintenance approaches for both, the legacy systems as well as new systems to be inducted in IAF.

The Objective of the seminar is to bring together the designers, producers and users of high-tech aviation equipment so as to exploit the potential of available technologies. This would create a vibrant and advancing front for futuristic aviation maintenance technology. Topics on wide range of subject like Life Extension/ Supply Chain Management & Sustenance of Aircraft, Aviation Sensors & Electronic Warfare (EW) Systems, Trends in Propulsion Engineering & Emerging FOL Trends and Explosives & High Energy Materials would be presented by various delegates from the aviation maintenance field.

The AVIAMAT Seminar will see the participation of aviation experts not only from the sister services but also from other stakeholders like Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), Hindustan Aeronautical Limited (HAL) and Directorate General of Aviation Quality Assurance. These agencies have embraced modern technologies and achieved significant indigenization and have a major role in enhancing nation's aviation maintenance technology.


The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha along with other senior officers releasing a Book on Aviation Maintenance Trends by the Indian Air Force, at the inauguration of a two-day seminar, in New Delhi on November 15, 2016.




************

Ministry of Defence
15-November, 2016 18:39 IST
*Cycle Expedition Flagged Off : 1 Air Fmn Sig Regt *

1. 1 Air Fmn Sig Regt is one of the oldest Sig Regt to be raised in the IA. It was raised at Gillepie Lines, Meerut on 21 Dec 1941. The unit is celebrating its Platinum Jubilee this year. To commemorate this event and the Golden Jubilee of the raising of 1 Air Fmn Sig Regt, a team will embark on an inspiring cycling expedition. The expedition was flagged off by AOC-in-C, Western Air Command, Air Marshal SB Deo PVSM, AVSM, VM, VSM & ADC from Western Air Command Headquarters on 15 Nov 2016. The expedition is aimed at inculcating the spirit of adventure amongst all ranks and to spread awareness on the advantages of cycling on health and in reducing pollution.

2. The team consisting of one Officer, two JCOs and nine other ranks (OR) will traverse approximately 1100 km by road. The expedition would be over a 14 days with an average mileage of 70-80 km daily. This activity besides showcasing the disaster relief and humanitarian aid operation being performed by Air Force and Air Fmn Signals will also aim to promote awareness on environmental pollution and its mitigation by encouraging people to adopt cycling as a part of life style. The expedition is led by Capt. Sandeep Chauhan.

The AOC-in- C, Western Air Command, Air Marshal S.B. Deo facilitating the Cycle Expedition flag to Captain Sandeep Chauhan, team leader of Cycle Expedition 1 AFSR, in New Delhi on November 15, 2016.


----------



## Nilgiri

Echo_419 said:


> That looks bulky AF !!
> We should try to reduce the size of that thing



What exactly is bulky about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> That looks bulky AF !!
> We should try to reduce the size of that thing


This is about as "sleek" as a self-contained TEL able to fire 3 supersonic Brahmos CM with SATCOM and tactical datalinks can get, "bulky" it may be but it is also highly capable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IAF Rudra*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Water Car Engineer said:


> *IAF Rudra*


Very nice to see lots of goodies made in India now a days. Years to come it's sky is the limit. 

Thank you DM MP, PM Modi for greater push for MII products


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2016 19:02 IST
*Airborne Warning and Control System *

There has been no delay in AWACS(I) Project as the current mandate of the Project was to finalise on the contract of the aircraft through a global tendering process, which has been completed. 

There has been delay in AWE&C Programme due to various reasons some of which are, finalization of Operational Requirements, delay in delivery of certified aircraft, incompletion of flight evaluation of the integrated systems due to reasons of modification on aircraft by Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM), major maintenance and system complexities, etc. 

*The first AEW&C is likely to be inducted in Dec 2016* and *indigenous AWACS (I) System is likely to be available from 2024. *

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Devji M Patel in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

An Indian Air Force fighter jet practices landing on the Agra-Lucknow highway in Unnao on Friday. IAF fighter jets will perform fly by maneuvers during the inauguration of the 302-kilometer-long expressway scheduled for Nov. 21. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-November, 2016 17:26 IST
*Annual Day Celebration in AFGJI *

Air Force Golden Jubilee Institute celebrated its 31st Annual Day on 19th November 2016 in The Air Force Auditorium, Subroto Park at 1030 hrs. The Chief Guest for the occasion was Air Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Vice Chief of the Air Staff. Mrs Kamalpreet Dhanoa , Vice President, AFWWA graciously gave away the trophies and prizes to the outstanding achievers. The Principal, Mrs Poonam S Rampal presented the annual school report highlighting the achievements of the students and spoke about the year-round activities conducted in the school. A Powerpoint presentation was shown along with it.



The theme of the cultural programme was ‘inner I (Moment of Introspection)’. After the invocation dance ‘Prasannavadana Saubhagyada’ which was a contemporary choreography on the evergreen composition of the band, ‘Enigma’, the students of the Music Choir ‘Ekyataan’ rendered an orchestral performance that was a harmonious blend of musical instruments and their mellifluous voices. The Special Wing students put up a play, ‘Sabse Bada Uphaar’ which highlighted the fact that, in today’s world we have to be thoughtful and all we need is a beautiful heart to make a difference. A heart warming musical play was performed by the primary students in which they spoke about the importance of values and good manners. The senior students enacted a 14th century morality play, ‘The Summoning of Every Man’. The highlight of the play was that, materialistic pursuits are futile and man is only remembered for his good deeds and virtues. The cultural programme ended with a group song which emphasised on the reformation of the mind and transforming ourselves into better persons.



The Chief Guest, Air Marshal BS Dhanoa lauded the efforts of the Principal, staff and students for taking the school to greater heights and putting up an excellent show. The show was put up with the team effort of around 300 students under the guidance of their teachers. The function was attended by the dignitaries from the Indian Air Force, distinguished guests and parents. The foyer of the auditorium was decorated with ‘rangoli’ and eye-catching installations depicting the theme inner I with the use of different materials like clay, mud, grass, flowers and mirror. The Annual Day function was a grand success.



***


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Marshal S. Neelakantan inspecting the guard of honour during his visit to Air Force Station at Suryalanka in Bapatla on Wednesday. | Photo Credit: T VIJAYA KUMAR
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/andhra-pradesh/Southern-Air-command-chief-visits-Suryalanka/article16690142.ece

Air Marshal S. Neelakantan, Air Officer Commanding-in- Chief, Southern Air Command, Indian Air Force, reviewed the operational activities during an annual visit to the Indian Air Force Station, Suryalanka, on Wednesday. He was accompanied by his wife, Uma Neelakantan, president, Air Force Wives’ Welfare Association (Regional).

Group Captain S. Sharma, Station Commander, Air Force Station, Suryalanka, and Dhanalaxmi Pandit, president, Air Force Wives’ Welfare Association (Local) received the Air Marshal.

The Air Marshal, during his visit, has reviewed the operational activities and progress made towards infrastructural development at the station. He also addressed the station personnel and interacted with them. Ms. Uma Neelakantan reviewed the welfare activities undertaken by the Sanginis of the station .


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-November, 2016 16:50 IST
*Aircraft squadrons of IAF *

The Indian Air Force (IAF) is equipped to cater for the threat environment that exists and is ready to meet the role assigned to it. Operational preparedness of IAF is reviewed from time to time based on the threat perception.

Phasing out of aircraft including MIG versions and their replacement with new generation aircraft depends upon national security consideration, strategic objectives and operational requirements of the defence forces. Further, augmentation of capabilities of IAF including its modernization and acquisition is a dynamic and continuous process. A total number of 4 fighter aircraft of IAF including MiG versions have crashed during the year 2015-16. 

Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO) is carrying out research for development of various aeronautical technologies including aircraft and weapon systems.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Baijayant Jay Panda and others in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Fighter aircrafts fly past during a passing-out-parade at National Defence Academy, Khadakwasla, in Pune.


----------



## Banglar Bir

http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-n...dias-light-combat-aircraft-advances-new-order
*India’s Light Combat Aircraft Advances with New Order*
by Neelam Mathews
- November 30, 2016, 10:24 AM




One of the original batch of LCAs on display at the Aero India show in 2015. (Photo: Neelam Mathews)

India’s Ministry of Defense has cleared an order for 83 Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), designated Mk1A, from government-owned defense manufacturer Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) for the Indian Air Force (IAF). HAL currently has in hand an order for 40 GE F404-engined LCAs for the IAF. Of the 20 to be produced with an initial operational clearance, three have been delivered and the fourth is scheduled to be handed over by early next year. Twenty more will be supplied once they receive the final operational clearance (FOC) by end of 2017.

HAL says it will increase production from eight to 16 a year “once a formal order is received for the 83 Mk1As.” IAF Air Chief Marshall Arup Raha said last year: “We want the LCA Mk1A with an improved radar [Elta's ELM-2052 AESA or active electronically scanned array], electronic warfare, in-flight refueling and better missiles.” But a privately owned OEM said: “While there is to be joint work between HAL and Elta, we don’t know how much of the Elta AESA will be indigenous.” Other OEMs are interested. For instance, Saab confirmed recently to *AIN* that it is offering its Gallium Nitride technology, developed in Gothenberg, Sweden, for the LCA, rather than part of its Gripen proposal to India. 

The LCA Mk2 version, expected to be re-engined from the GE F404 to the F414, is planned for production by 2025. The Indian Navy has expressed its firm requirement for 46 LCA Mk2s that will require a weight reduction of one ton over the Mk1A. Delays to the naval LCA have been attributed in the past to technical complexities; non-availability of infrastructure and critical components and technology denial regimes; extended user trials; and the failure of some of the components during testing.

Meanwhile, an indigenous AESA Fire Control Radar is being developed for the Mk2 by Electronics and Radar Development Establishment (LRDE), for which Bangalore-based Centum Electronics has designed and developed the Vibration Hardened OCXO (oven controlled crystal oscillators). “The function of OCXO is to generate the clock frequency of 120 MHz, which is in turn fed to a synthesizer that generates the required X-Band frequency for AESA,” said Vinod S. Chippalkatti, vice-president, Centum Electronics, to *AIN*. “The company was initially challenged three years ago to develop this product, since international companies were not able to meet the specifications and part with the technology. Centum is able to develop and deliver the product, which is lightweight, low-g-sensitive and its phase noise performance is excellent under vibration,” added Chippalkatti.

Meanwhile, under the offset contract not yet signed for India’s buy of 36 Rafales, Dassault Aviation is believed to have agreed to transfer special spray paint and coating technology of benefit to programs such as the LCA.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-December, 2016 14:22 IST
*Reimbursement for damage from crash of Fighter Plane *

Ex-gratia compensation for damage caused by crash of defence aircraft are paid to civilians as per extant Government rules.

There are 10 numbers of cases pending with Indian Air Force (IAF) for reimbursement for damage caused by crash of IAF fighter plane. No timeframe has been specified for reimbursement of such cases. However, claims from civilians seeking compensation for loss of life / injury and damage to civil property are processed expeditiously for reimbursement.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Vishnu Dayal Ram in Lok Sabha today.

Su-30 MKI planes fly-past on the occasion of the Platinum Jubilee of Winger Arrows group formation at Air Force Station of Tezpur, Assam.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Graduation ceremony at Air Force Technical College*
*Officers of Indian Air Force (IAF) jubilate during their graduation ceremony at Air Force Technical College. *


----------



## ahsanhaider

What is the analysis of Indians on this documentary made by an international observer of India-Pakistan Conflicts?


----------



## ksanjay77

ahsanhaider said:


> What is the analysis of Indians on this documentary made by an international observer of India-Pakistan Conflicts?


Seriously dude!!!!, please go through the video before posting it. The observer does not even know that india already operates T-90 & Arjun tanks. He is comparing T-72 tanks with al-khalid. On top of it, he thinks india has not learnt anything from operation parakarm. Today, india can deploy it's army as quickly as anyone can think of.!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

^^^ Microsoft text-to-speech software is used widely in Pakistan, probably because Pakistani accent English doesn't have the given credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...urveillance-at-Sabarimala/article16759960.ece

The Indian Air Force (IAF) and Navy have deployed their MI-17 V-5 gunships to fly low level aerial reconnaissance and surveillance sorties over Sabarimala from Monday.

Official sources said that at least three helicopters would be involved in the operation. They would fly out from bases in Thiruvananthapuram and Kochi. The gunships would have Army paratroopers on board. The State police commandos with local terrain knowledge would accompany them as point-men.

The IAF would survey the helipad at Nilackal for potential use as forward operating and logistics base.

The gunships could remain air-borne for several hours without refuelling. Auxiliary fuel tanks enhanced their endurance. The helicopters were kitted out with thermal and long range imaging devices that equip them to conduct wide area surveillance under varied weather and light conditions.

Officials said the armoured helicopters would carry air-to-ground missiles and machine guns along with surveillance equipment. They would be at least 36 special troops on board with assault weapons, body armour, and allied weaponry. The police would study the reconnaissance reports in detail to calibrate and optimise their deployment on the ground.


----------



## ptltejas

Now Mig-29 - 66
Miraj 2000 - 50
Jags - 145
= 261
Mig-21  - 245
Su-30 - 210
Mig-27 - 87
So Total - 803 /20
Squadron =40.15


2018
Miraj-2000,
Mig-29 & Jags - 261
Su-30 ~ 235
Mig-21 - 132
LCA - 20
= 648 / 20
Squadron = 32.4



2020
Miraj,
mig-29 & jags - 261
Su-30 - 272
LCA - 40
Mig-21 - 132
= 705 / 20
Squadron = 35.25



2022
Mig-29,
Miraj & Jags - 261
Su-30 - 272
LCA - 100
Rafale - 36
= 669 / 20
= 33.45


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-December, 2016 17:40 IST
*Birth Centenary of Air Chief Marshal P C Lal *

Air Chief Marshal *Pratap Chandra Lal* (December 1916 – August 1982) was the Chief of Air Staff  during the Indo-Pakistan War of 1971. He served in the IAF from 1939 until his retirement in 1973. He served as the CO of No. 7 Squadron, AOC-in-C of Western Air Command, Vice Chief of the Air Staff before going on to serve as Chief of the Air Staff. He was the Chief of Air Staff at the time of the pre-emptive strikes that were carried out by the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) that marked the formal initiation of hostilities of the Indo-Pakistani War of 1971. It was under his able leadership, that the IAF won its most decisive victory in 1971. He was an instructor and a manager, par excellence. His contribution to India's aviation industry as Chairman of the Indian Airlines Corp. and MD of Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd, bear testament to his professional abilities. He was just the sort of person who could, and did, mould a large and rapidly expanding IAF into an efficient fighting force.

During the Second World War, Air Chief was awarded with Distinguished Flying Cross for the flying recce sorties over the Irrawaddy plains in Burma. He was the recipient of the Padma Bhushan and the Padma Vibhushan while serving with HAL and Indian Airlines.

He embarked on writing his memoirs _My Years with the IAF_, but died before completing them. His wife Mrs. Ela Lal finished the book that was published in 1983.



**********


----------



## T-55

Ilyushin Il-38,December 2016.













http://russianplanes.net/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:37 IST

The total held strength of defence personnel vis-à-vis the total number of female officers (excluding medical and dental branch) is as under:

Air Force
Total officers (as on 1.12.2016) - 11948
Airmen (as on 1.11.2016) - 128898
Women officers (as on 1.12.2016) - 1584

**********

Ministry of Defence09-December, 2016 15:23 IST
Civilian Operations at Sarsawa Air Force Base 

Adequate infrastructure is available at all Indian Air Force (IAF) airfields. State / UT-wise details of the airfields lacking Instrument Landing System (ILS) are given below:



Jammu and Kashmir
1.Awantipur
2.Thoise
3.Leh
4.Udhampur
5.Kargil

Punjab
6.Pathankot

Haryana
7.Ambala
8.Sirsa

Rajasthan
9.Jaisalmer
10.Phalodi
11.Uttarlai
12.Suratgarh
13.Nal


Uttar Pradesh

14.Gorakhpur
15.Allahabad
16.Bakshi-ka-Talab
17.Kanpur
18.Sarsawa

Gujarat
19.Bhuj
20.Jamnagar

Karnataka

21.Yelahanka

Andhra Pradesh/Telangana

22.AFA
23.Hakimpet

Tamil Nadu

24.Sulur
25.Thanjavur
26.Tambaram


A&N
27.Carnicobar


Bihar
28.Bihta
29.Darbhanga
30.Purnea

West Bengal

31.Barrackpore
32.Bagdogra
33.Panagarh
34.Hashimara

Assam
35.Kumbhigram
36.Chabua


Civil Enclaves for civil operations at IAF airfields are developed by Airports Authority of India. No proposal for development of Civil enclave at Air Force Station Sarsawa has been received by IAF.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Raghav Lakhanpal in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:29 IST
*Fighter Aircraft of IAF *

11 Squadrons of Indian Air Force (IAF) equipped with MiG-21 and MiG-27 aircraft are schedule to retire by 2024 on completion of their Total Technical Life.


Phasing out of aircraft and their replacement with new generation aircraft depends upon national security, strategic objectives and operational requirements of the defence forces and is reviewed by the Government from time to time. This is a continuous process.


The details of accidents of ageing aircraft (MiG-21 and MiG-27) due to technical defect during each of the last three years and the current financial year are as follows:


Year - No. of aircraft


2013-14 - 01
2014-15 - 03
2015-16 - 01
2016-17 - 01
(upto 05.12.2016)



This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Sushil Kumar Singh in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha unveiling the plaque to dedicate a MIG-27 fighter Aircraft to the NSC Bose International Airport, in Kolkata on December 10, 2016.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Jaugar with Python-5s on it's top rail*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 12:29 IST
*IAF leadership seminar conducted *

Indian Air Force conducted a day long leadership seminar at the Air Force Auditorium, yesterday. Seminar this year, fifth in the annual series, was focused on 'Transformational Leadership'. The Seminar was inaugurated by the Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha PVSM AVSM VM ADC, Chairman COSC and the CAS.

Air Marshal B Suresh AVSM VM, AOP, while delivering the welcome address brought out significance of the series of seminars, he said "Leadership is bedrock of all military and organizational capability". In an era that has seen societal and technological changes at an unprecedented pace, especially during the last decade, these seminars have made significant contribution by highlighting the contemporary issues and challenges facing the organisations. This year’s topic on Transformational Leadership is continuation of the series. "Transformation being a necessity today, than a desire", said the Air Officer. He brought out that the seminars have helped bringing about several changes and policy directions to evolve the leadership dynamics in the IAF.

The seminar yesterday, saw fourteen speakers of the rank of Squadron Leader and below speak on the topic in three separate sessions. Over fifty IAF stations were able to participate through videoconferencing using the AFNET platform. The participants interacted in realtime, making the seminar enriching and meaningful. Squadron Leader J Simon an Flying Officer Taneesha Chowdhary were adjudged as the ‘Best Speaker’. Sergeant T Mathew was adjudged the first runners up. Rolling trophy for best Command Team was awarded to Western Air Command. The DCAS, Air Marshal RKS Bhadauria AVSM VM gave away the awards.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha addressing the Air Warriors during the IAF seminar on Transformational Leadership, in New Delhi on December 15, 2016.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha along with the Air Officers during the IAF seminar on Transformational Leadership, in New Delhi on December 15, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...mmissioned-into-indian-air-force-iaf-4432445/

Fourteen women were among the 110 Flight Cadets who were commissioned into Indian Air Force (IAF) on Saturday as Flying Officers at a combined graduation parade at Air Force Academy (AFA) in Hyderabad. The parade was reviewed by Air Marshal K V B Jayampathy, Commander, Sri Lanka Air Force.

Air Marshal Jayampathy conferred the ‘President’s Commission’ to the graduating Flight Cadets who successfully completed their basic and professional training. He also gave away various awards to the Flying Officers who had excelled in training. Flying Officer Ankit Agarwal from the Flying branch was awarded the President’s Plaque and the Chief of the Air Staff Sword of Honour for standing first in overall merit in the pilots’ course. Flying Officer Chayan Agarwal and Flying Officer A Varadharajan were awarded President’s Plaque for being first in overall merit in navigation and ground duty branches respectively.

Congratulating the passing-out cadets, the Sri Lankan Air Chief cautioned that “at times one may have to take hard decisions which may not be popular or it may even a hurt few, but we should be guided by the larger interest of the Force and the Nation”, and advised the young officers to balance the sense of idealism with realistic ground situation. The combined graduation parade marks the culmination of rigorous training schedule of one year and heralds the entry of another generation of officers in the IAF, according to a defence release.

The Flight Cadets undergo professional and advanced training at various institutions besides AFA — Air Force Stations Hakimpet, Begumpet, Yelahanka, and Air Force Administrative College (Coimbatore) — as per their specialisation and finally pass-out together from the portals of the ‘Sekhon’ Block of the AFA. The parade was witnessed by a large gathering of military and civil dignitaries along with the family members and friends of the graduating Flight Cadets.

The astounding display by the IAF’s sky diving team ‘Akash Ganga’ dotting the skyline with colourful parachutes, the fiery aerobatic displays by the PC-7 MK II (the aircraft currently used in AFA to train greenhorn pilots) and breathtaking aerobatics by the Suryakiran Formation aerobatic team, Hawk formation team, Sarang Helicopter team and the Su-30 MK-I aircraft enthralled the audience.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cadets celebrate after the 110 flight Cadets Combined Graduation passing out Parade at Air Force Academy Dundigal, Hyderabad on Saturday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-December, 2016 17:28 IST
*Air Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa to be the next IAF chief *

Air Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC will takeover as Chief of Air Staff on 31 December 2016, on retirement of Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha PVSM AVSM VM ADC. Air Marshal BS Dhanoa will be the 25th Chief of the IAF since independence. The appointment was formally announced on 17 Dec. 

Air Marshal BS Dhanoa took over as the Vice Chief of the Air Staff (VCAS) on 01 June 2015. He was commissioned in the IAF in June 1978 as a fighter pilot. He is an alumnus of Rashtriya Indian Military College, the National Defence Academy and the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington. 

The Air Marshal has mainly flown the Kiran and MiG-21 aircraft with flying experience across the entire spectrum of fighter aircraft from the Jaguar to the state of the art MiG-29 & Su-30 MKI, with an immaculate record of flight safety throughout his distinguished career as a field commander. 

The Air Marshal has many feathers in his hat. As Commanding Officer of a front line ground attack fighter squadron, he led the IAF punch during the ‘Limited War’ against Pakistan to evict the enemy from their ‘dug in’ defences in the icy heights of Kargil region. During the conflict, under his leadership and supervision, the squadron devised unique and innovative methods of bombing in the night at altitudes never before attempted in the history of Air Warfare. While prior to the war, the squadron, for its high degree of professionalism and peace time training had been adjudged as the best fighter squadron of HQ WAC, post the conflict it emerged as the most decorated IAF unit of Kargil War. The Air Marshal himself was awarded Vayu Sena Medal for his exceptional devotion to duty prior to the war and the coveted Yudh Seva Medal post war for his outstanding bravery and leadership during the conflict, both in the year 1999. His command tenure of a Forward (Fighter) Base Support Unit was equally illustrious with the base being adjudged as the best in maintenance despite being an FBSU and was runner-up for the Pride of SWAC Trophy. He also holds the highest flying instructional category in the IAF and was handpicked to establish the ‘IAF Training Team’ abroad. 

The Air Marshal has the distinction of having held a number of significant staff appointments at Operational Commands, Joint Training Establishments and Air Headquarters. The appointments include Director Targeting Cell at Air Headquarters, Director Fighter Operations & War Planning at Headquarters Western Air Command, Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Intelligence) at Air Headquarters, Senior Air Staff Officer of two Operational Commands (Eastern and Western) and Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief of South Western Air Command. He is presently the Vice Chief of the Air Staff of the Indian Air Force. During his staff tenure, he developed the aerial targeting philosophy against our potential adversaries and transformed the concepts of Air Operations of the Indian Air Force to contemporary war fighting practices of Air Power. The success of performance of IAF units during international exercises in United Kingdom and United States of America under his tenure as VCAS is evident by the fact that all aircraft travelled half way across the globe and still maintained 100% serviceability throughout the exercise. The Air Marshal is also an avid reader and writer of Air Power and Joint Operations. He has held the appointments of Senior Instructor (Air) and Chief Instructor (Air) at the prestigious Defence Services Staff College, Wellington. 

In recognition for his meritorious Services he was awarded Yudh Seva Medal (YSM) & Vayusena Medal (VM) in 1999 and Ati Vishisht Seva Medal (AVSM) in 2015 by the President of India. He was appointed Honorary ADC to the President of India on 01 Aug 15 and awarded Param Vishisht Seva Medal (PVSM) in 2016 by the President of India. 

He is married to Mrs. Kamalpreet and they have one son Jasman who is a law graduate. 

********


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman Chief of the Staff Committee and Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha inspecting the guard of honour, during his farewell visit to HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on December 20, 2016.




The Chairman Chief of the Staff Committee and Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha addressing the personnel of Western Air Command, during his farewell visit to HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on December 20, 2016.




The Chairman Chief of the Staff Committee and Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha addressing the Commanders of Western Air Command, during his farewell visit to HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on December 20, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-December, 2016 14:35 IST
*SMSOs’ Conclave 02/2016 *

Senior Maintenance Staff Officers’ Conclave was held at Air Force Station Hindan under the aegis of Western Air Command, Subroto Park, New Delhi on 23-24 Dec 2016.

The Conclave was inaugurated by Air Mshl NJS Dhillon AVSM, Senior Air Staff Officer, Western Air Command and was chaired by Air Mshl PP Khandekar, Air Officer-in-charge Maintenance Commandof Indian Air Force. Senior Maintenance Staff Officers of all Operational Commands, Training Command & Maintenance Command of IAF attended the Conclave. The Conclave took stock of the current maintenance support related challenges with focus on optimal operations, enhanced quality of the preventive maintenance, indigenisation and innovation efforts. Theneed to continuously improve the skill/ knowledge level of Maintenance personnel along with improvement in Supply Chain Management were also deliberated. In the closing address the AOM exhorted all maintenance personnel to be proactive, innovative and self reliant in meeting the challenges towards excellent support for all operational tasks of Indian Air Force.

****

The Air Officer-in-charge Maintenance Command, Air Marshal P.P. Khandekar addressing the Senior Maintenance Staff Officers of all Operational Commands, Training Command & Maintenance Command Air Officers, during SMSOs conclave 02/2016, Ghaziabad on December 23, 2016.





The Air Officer-in-charge Maintenance Command, Air Marshal P.P. Khandekar in group photograph the Senior Maintenance Staff Officers of all Operational Commands, Training Command & Maintenance Command Air Officers, during SMSOs conclave 02/2016, Ghaziabad on December 23, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Officials confirmed that during the initial gun trails, its transportability was tested with Mi-17 V5 helicopters. There are 151 Mi-17 V5s in service with the IAF and plans are under way to procure 48 more.





Of the total helicopter holding of the IAF which is around 400, nearly one-half consists of Mi-8/Mi-17 variants. The rest includes Dhruvs, Chetaks/Cheetahs/Cheetals (Cheetahs with the Shakti aero-engine), Mi 25/35 Attack Helicopters and heavy lift Mi-26 helicopters which are used for special tasks. Additional Dhruvs, Apache Attack Helicopters and Chinook heavy-lift craft are to be inducted in the near future. The helicopter fleet is getting some invigoration with the induction of the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) which is already in service, Light Combat Helicopter (LCH) which is under development by HAL and the Light Utility Helicopter (LUH) which will take some time to be ready for induction. The Mi-35 attack helicopter would be replaced by the Boeing AH-64 Apache, and the heavy-lift Mi-26 by the CH-47 Chinook.

The Mi-17 V5 has a maximum AUW of 12 tonnes and can carry 36 passengers.


----------



## Hindustani78

* Indian Air Force's planes fly over the Parliament*






Indian Air Forces planes flying past over Parliament House during a full dress rehearsal for the Republic Day Parade in New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha addressing a press conference, in New Delhi on December 28, 2016.





The second squadron of C130 will come soon. It will be based at the Arjangadh base. 

Large numbers of radars which are indigenous have been inducted. The Air Force is well on its way to have network centric capabilities. We have done reasonably well in looking after the sub-conventional threat like terrorism and other conventional threat," he added





The Air Chief also said that they have upgraded the Advanced Landing Grounds (ALGs) in northeast.

"The government has given approval of 27 flights of Garuns, with each having 45 Grains. 23 more Garun Flights will be raised later. (Garun is the special force under the Indian Air Force). We have been able to sign various cases in the last two and a half years including Rafale which will be in India. It will be operational within next three years to five and a half years," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813982792715567104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813981138813325312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814033460046204929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813983413321474048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> The Hawk Advanced Jet Trainer (AJT) has clocked *100,000 hours of flying *hours with the Indian Air Force (IAF). BAE Systems, the makers of Hawk Mk132 AJT termed the achievement as an ‘important milestone’ and a compelling story of success.


http://english.mathrubhumi.com/news...with-iaf-air-force-station-in-bidar-1.1600085


----------



## Hindustani78

Republic of India
31-December, 2016 14:35 IST
Cabinet Decisions: Since 06.01.2016

*03.02.2016*

27.*Creation of a supernumerary post in the rank of Air Marshal in Indian Air Force for a period of seventeen months for abiding by the Orders of Hon’ble Armed Forces Tribunal (Principal Bench), New Delhi 

02.07.2014

Cabinet approves Transfer on lease of 12.91 acres of defence land to KendriyaVidyalayaSangathan at Air Force station Purnea

The Cabinet today approved the transfer on lease of 12.91 acres of defence land to KendriyaVidyalayaSangathan (KVS) at Air Force station Purnea.

27.08.2014

Cabinet approves Swapping of SOS village land measuring 2397 sqm. with equivalent airport land for construction of hangars at LokpriyaGopinathBordoloi International Airport, Guwahati 

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today gave its approval for swapping of Save Our Soul (SOS) village land measuring 2397 sqm. with Airport Authority of India’s (AAI's) equivalent airport land measuring 2397 sqm. This will facilitate construction of hangars at the LokpriyaGopinathBordoloi International Airport (LGBI), Guwahati. The Secretary General, SOS village has already given his consent in writing for the swapping of the village land with AAI land.


29.10.2014


Transfer on lease of 4.687 acres of Defence land to KendriyaVidalayaSangathan at Air Force Communication Centre andTransmitting Station (AFCCTS), Gurgaon 

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today gave its approval for transfer on lease basis of 4.687 acres (instead of earlier approved15.19 acres) of Defence land in perpetuity to theKendriyaVidyalaya(KVS) for construction of KendriyaVidyalaya (KV) school building and other related infrastructure required for properfunctioning of the KV No. 2, Sohna Road, Gurgaon.


*


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha outgoing Chief of the Air Staff paying homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on December 31, 2016.





Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa takes over as the Chief of Air Staff, in New Delhi on December 31, 2016.





Ministry of Defence
31-December, 2016 16:47 IST
*Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa takes over as the 25th Chief of the Air Staff *

Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC took over as the
25th Chief of the Air Staff at a ceremony held at Air Headquarters (Vayu Bhawan) today.

In his address to the IAF, Air Chief Marshal Dhanoa said “I feel honoured and privileged to have been entrusted with the responsibility to lead one of the finest Air Forces in the world. I will certainly be inspired by the exceptional achievements and the leadership of so many of my illustrious predecessors.

IAF is on a trajectory of modernisation and is transforming into a strategic aerospace power with full-spectrum capability. Accretion through new acquisitions, replacement of obsolete equipment with state-of-the-art inductions and upgrade of the vintage weapon platforms would bolster our capabilities. Forthcoming inductions of the Rafale aircraft, Attack Heptrs, Heavy Lift Heptrs, Force Enhancers, SAGW and Air Defence Radars hold great promise for the future. Also, it has been a matter of great national pride, to usher in the first ‘Tejas’ squadron of the IAF. Simultaneously,


our Airfield Infrastructure Modernisation programme and upgradations in Communications Network have strengthened the support structure for effective operations. While undertaking its modernisation, the IAF has taken an active and sustained role in the "Make in India" plan, to take forward indigenous production of combat aircraft, helicopters, weapon sensors and systems, besides other aviation equipment. A vibrant and flourishing domestic capability would be an essential ingredient for the Nation to continue its glorious evolution.”

In his address, he also expressed his pride at the way India's image worldwide has been showcased through the IAF's strategic reach. He commended IAF’s role as first responders in HADR situations and aid to civil authority in rendering stability to volatile situations on many occasions, besides bringing succour to people in distress.

He stressed the requirement of training and equipping IAF to deter the subconvetional threats. He reiterated need for focused approach to enhance aerospace safety and IAF’s commitment for better standard of living for its airwarriors. He thanked the outgoing CAS for steering IAF on a growth trajectory and urged all airwarriors to follow the fine traditions of IAF.

Commissioned into the Flying Branch of IAF as a fighter pilot in Jun 1978, Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa is a Qualified Cat ‘A' Flying Instructor and has more than 3000 hours of fighter flying under his belt with an immaculate flight safety record all along his distinguished career as a field commander.

He is an alumnus of Rashtriya Indian Military College, the National Defence Academy and the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington.

The Air Chief has many laurels to his credit. As Commanding Officer of a frontline ground attack fighter squadron, equipped with MiG-21 aircraft, he led the IAF punch during the ‘limited war’ against Pakistan in 1999 to evict the enemy from their ‘dug in’ defences in the icy heights of Kargil region. For his outstanding bravery and leadership during the conflict, he was awarded

Yudh Seva Medal (YSM).

The Air Chief Marshal has held a number of significant staff appointments at operational Commands, Joint Training Establishments and Air Headquarters. He has been Director Targeting Cell and Director Fighter Operations, Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Intelligence) at Air HQ and Senior Air Staff Officer of Eastern and Western Air Commands. The Air Chief has commanded the South Western Air Command. For his experience and professional excellence, he was handpicked to establish an 'IAF Training Team' abroad.

The Air Chief Marshal is also instrumental in developing the aerial targeting philosophy against the potential adversaries and transformed the concept of Air operations of the Indian Air Force to contemporary war fighting practices of Air Power. He is an avid reader and writer of issues pertaining to air power and joint operations.

Before taking over as the Chief of the Air Staff, he has been the Vice Chief of the Air Staff since 01 Jun 15.

In recognition of his meritorious services, he was awarded Yudh Seva Medal (YSM) and Vayusena Medal (VM) in 1999 and Ati Vishisht Seva Medal (AVSM) in 2015 by the President of India. He was also appointed as Honorary ADC on 01 Aug 15 and awarded Param Vishisht Seva Medal (PVSM) in 2016 by the President of India.

He is married to Mrs Kamalpreet and they have one son Jasman who is a law graduate.

*************
New Air Chief Birender Singh Dhanoa takes guard of honour at air headquaters in New Delhi.




**********
Ministry of Defence
31-December, 2016 14:03 IST
*Air Marshal SB Deo Hands Over Command Of WAC *



Air Marshal Deo was accorded a ceremonial guard of honour and a traditional send off at HQ WAC prior to his departure. In his farewell address to all personnel of HQ WAC on 30 December 2016, the Air Marshal complimented personnel of all branches of WAC for their exceptional performance. He stated that “the prevailing security situation poses a big challenge today. We must preserve our precious assets and prevent loss of life at all costs. At the same time, it should not take away focus from our Operational Preparedness, which is the essence of our existence”. He cautioned against complacency, stating that, “…..be prepared to meet any external threat and always keep your powder dry”. He cautioned the personnel against malicious misinformation campaign on the social media. He highlighted the efforts of the outgoing CAS & COSC in vigorously pursuing issues of OROP and Pay Commission with the Govt. He lauded the efforts by the IFA at WAC and its team towards ensuring both, better operational preparedness as well as improvement in quality of life. He highlighted how the civilian staff at HQ WAC has set a new benchmark in matching their work ethics with uniformed personnel. He appreciated the hard work put in by the Non Combatant Enrolls (NC(e)s), highlighting importance of their task in achieving the overall organisational goals. The AOC-in-C lauded the brave and fearless personnel of DSC. “….being first line of defense, they gave an exemplary account of Bravery Courage & Sacrifice during anti-terrorist operations at AF Stn Pathankot”. He concluded by Wishing, Happy New Year to all personnel and their families.


Air Marshal C Harikumar AVSM VM VSM will take over as the AOC-in-C, WAC on 01 Jan 2017.

The Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Air Command, Air Marshal S.B. Deo inspecting the guard of honour on his departure from HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on December 31, 2016.




The Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Air Command, Air Marshal S.B. Deo addressing the personnel of Western Air Command prior on his departure from HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on December 31, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-January, 2017 17:57 IST
*Air Marshal Anil khosla AVSM VM takes over as AOC-in-C Eastern Air command, IAF
*
Air Marshal Anil Khosla AVSM VM took over as Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Air Command on 01 Jan 2017.
*




*


Born on 09 Apr 59, Air Marshal an alumni of the National Defence Academy, was commissioned in the fighter stream of Indian Air Force in Dec 79. Air officer has to his credit over 4000 hours of accident free flying mainly on different variants of Jaguar, Mig-21 and Kiran aircraft. He is equally experienced on both Ground attack and Air Defence roles with specialization on maritime role.


He is post graduate from Defence Services Staff College and holds two M Phil degrees in military studies. He is an A2 category flying instructor and a fighter strike leader. He has had the distinction of standing first in the order of merit in all the attended courses (i.e Flying Instructor Course, Fighter Strike Leaders Course, Junior Command Course and Staff Course). He was awarded Commandants medal during Higher Command Course at Army War College. He has attended Senior Defence Management Course at College of Defence Management and is also an alumni of National Defence College.


Air Officer has vast instructional experience and has been Directing Staff at prestigious institutions like Tactics and Combat Development Establishment (TACDE) and Flying Instructor School (FIS). He has commanded a Jaguar squadron with maritime role and two frontline bases of the IAF at Jaisalmer & Ambala. He has held various staff appointments at Air HQ. These include Principal Director at Directorate of Information and Electronic Warfare, Director in Personnel branch and Joint Director at Directorate of Concept Studies. In the rank of Air Vice Marshal, he has held the appointment of Air Officer Commanding HQ Maritime Air Operations and Air Officer Commanding J&K Area. As an Air Mshl he has held appointment of Senior Air Staff Officer, Central Air Command and Director General Air (Operations) at Air HQ (Vayu Bhawan). His last appointment was as Director General (Inspection & Safety) at Air HQ (RK Puram).


For his distinguished service Air Mshl A Khosla has been awarded Ati Vishisht Seva Medal, Vayu Sena Medal and has been commended by the CAS. He was also commended by AOC-in-C, during flying training period as a cadet.


He is married to Mrs Deepshikha Khosla and is blessed with two sons. He is a keen golfer and billiards/pool player. His favourite pass time is puzzle solving which he has pursued upto national level.

************************

Ministry of Defence
01-January, 2017 13:24 IST
*Air Marshal C HARIKUMAR takes over as AOC-IN-C, Western Air Command (WAC) 

*
Air Marshal C. Harikumar, takes over as the Air Officer Commanding in Chief, Western Air Command, in New Delhi on January 01, 2017.




Air Marshal C Harikumar AVSM VM VSM took over as AOC-in-C, Western Air Command (WAC), today. The Air Marshal was accorded a ceremonial guard of honor on his arrival at HQ WAC.

Air Marshal Harikumar was commissioned in the IAF in the year 1979. A Qualified Flying Instructor and a Fighter Combat Leader, he has over 3300 hours of flying. He has done instructional tenures at Fighter Training Wing (FTW), Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment (TACDE) and College of Air Warfare (CAW). He is a graduate of Defense Service Staff College (DSSC) and National Defense College (NDC). He has commanded a Mig-21 Sqn, TACDE and a front line Fighter Base. His staff appointments include Ops-1A, Air-I at HQ WAC and Deputy Director Air Staff Inspection, Director Operations (Joint Planning) and Assistant Chief of the Air Staff Operations (Offensive) at Air HQ and Senior Air Staff Officer (SASO) at HQ South Western Air Command (SWAC).

The Air Marshal was AOC-in-C HQ Eastern Air Command (EAC) prior to his present appointment as Air Officer Commanding in Chief, Western Air Command.

He was awarded CAS commendation in Oct 1997, Vishisht Seva Medal in Jan 2005, Vayu Sena Medal in Jan 2011 and Ati Vishisht Seva Medal in Jan 2016.

He is married to Devika and they have two sons. He is an avid reader and enjoys travelling.

Air Marshal Harikumar replaces Air Marshal SB Deo, who has moved to Air HQ as the Vice Chief of Air Staff.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-January, 2017 13:44 IST
*Air Marshal SB Deo takes over as Vice Chief of the Air Staff of Indian Air Force *

Air Marshal SB Deo PVSM AVSM VM VSM ADC paid homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate this morning before taking over as Vice Chief of the Air Staff (VCAS) at Air HQ, today. On his arrival at the Air Headquarters (Vayu Bhawan), the Air Marshal was accorded a ceremonial Guard of Honour.

Air Marshal SB Deo was commissioned as a fighter pilot in the IAF on 15 Jun 79. He is an alumnus of the National Defence Academy and the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington. He is a FCL (Fighter Combat Leader) and a “Cat A” Qualified Flying Instructor with over 3800 hours of operational and training flying. He was also Directing Staff at TACDE.

Air Marshal SB Deo has been AOC of a major fighter base. He commanded a Mig-21 BISON Squadron and a Signal Unit besides being the Chief Ops Officer of a forward base. As Station Commander of the Signal Unit he was actively involved in the induction of modern assets and sensors in the IAF. Prior to taking over as VCAS, he was the AOC-in-C of Western Air Command (WAC), AOC-in-C, Eastern Air Command (EAC), DG Air (Ops), AOC COBRA Group, AD Commander & Air I at HQ CAC and has held various staff appointments and worked in Ops/Plans Directorates at Air HQ (VB).

In recognition of his meritorious service and exceptional professionalism, he was awarded Param Vishisht Seva Medal, Ati Vishisht Seva Medal, Vayu Sena Medal, Vishisht Seva Medal and ADC by the President of India.

He is married to Mrs Anjana Deo, they have a son who is a fighter pilot in the IAF. Air Marshal Deo is an avid reader and interested in creative writing and technology.

***********

Air Marshal S.B. Deo takes over as the Vice Chief of the Air Staff, in New Delhi on January 02, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa paying homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on January 02, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-January, 2017 11:10 IST
*Air Marshal Sanjay Sharma takes over as Air Officer-in-Charge Maintenance at Air Headquarters *

*



*



Air Marshal Sanjay Sharma assumed the responsibilities of Air Officer-in-Charge Maintenance at Air Headquarters, New Delhi on 01 January 2017.


The Air Marshal was commissioned in the Aeronautical Engineering (Electronics) branch of IAF on 12 July 1979. He is a graduate in Electronics Engineering from University of Indore and post graduate in Computer Science and Data Processing from IIT Kharagpur. He is also an alumnus of the prestigious National Defence College. He has rich and varied experience in the fields of High Power Radars, Real Time Data Processing Systems, Automation of Command & Control Systems and Communication & Information Technology.


Prior to assuming the present appointment, the Air Officer had held various important staff and field appointments, notably, Chief Technical Officer of THD 1955 Radar Stations, Senior Project Engineer (Radar) at erstwhile RCPO, Director IACCS (Tech Planning), Director Signals (Air), Principal Director of IACCS, Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Signals & IT) at Air HQ, Deputy Senior Maintenance Staff Officer at HQ Maintenance Command, Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Maintenance and Planning) and Director General (Aircraft) at Air HQ. He has also commanded a major Communication Hub Centre and was deputed to Government of Botswana for three years to oversee installation & commissioning of Radar Automation System of Botswana Defence Forces besides setting up the Technical Training Wing for their Air Defence Operations Centre.


For his distinguished service, Air Marshal has been commended twice by Chief of Air Staff on 08 October 1998 and on 26 January 2007.


***********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-January, 2017 19:08 IST
*Chief of The Air Staff Visits DG NCC RD Camp-2017

Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff (CAS)* visited the NCC Republic Day Camp 2017 at Delhi Cantt today. On arrival, the Air Chief was received by the DGNCC, Lt Gen Vinod Vashisht, VSM**.




The Chief of Air Staff reviewed a ‘Guard of Honour’ presented by the smartly turned out cadets from all the three wings of the NCC i.e. Army, Navy and Air Force. This was followed by a brilliant Band Display by the cadets.


The CAS also inspected the well laid out flag area prepared by the cadets from all 17 NCC Directorates depicting various Social Awareness themes. He was given a crisp brief by the cadets on their respective models.



The CAS thereafter, visited ‘Hall of Fame’, a proud possession of NCC with display of rich archival collection of alumni photographs, models, motivational and other achievements of NCC.


The Air Chief along with other distinguished guests later witnessed a ‘Cultural Programme’ by the talented cadets in the NCC auditorium.


Congratulating the cadets for their captivating cultural programme and soldierly alertness on parade, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa lauded the stellar role played by this premier organization in shaping the youth of our Nation through its motto of ‘Unity and Discipline” enabling them to shoulder the responsibilities of building a strong Nation. 


****

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa calls on the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, in New Delhi on January 09, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa along with AFWWA President, Smt. Kamalpreet Dhanoa interacting with the young NCC cadets involved in various events, during their visit to the NCC camp of NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 09, 2017.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa along with AFWWA President, Smt. Kamalpreet Dhanoa being briefed by the NCC cadets participating in NCC Republic Day Camp 2017, in New Delhi on January 09, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-January, 2017 18:09 IST
*The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC Flies MiG-21 Type-96 Solo at a Forward Base *



The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa is on a visit to Air Force Station, Utarlai from 12 to 14 January 2017. This is his first visit to a forward operational base as the Chief of the Air Staff.


The Air Chief Marshal flew MiG-21 Type-96 aircraft solo, which is the oldest fighter fleet in the IAF inventory. Air Chief Marshal Dhanoa flew the same type of aircraft during Kargil Operations and carried out many night strike missions in the mountainous terrain. He was awarded Yudh Sewa Medal for these gallant acts.


He is visiting the forward air base in the western sector to assess operational readiness and review the morale of the personnel stationed there.








Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa flies MiG-21 'Type-96' aircraft (Photo: ANI Twitter)

**********

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

^^








Not a bad choice for flying...
The MiG21 is one raw fighter/rocket ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Unforgettable: Students visiting the Air Force Station in Hyderabad as part of Republic Day celebrations, on Monday. | Photo Credit: special arrangement
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Hyderabad/A-feel-of-flying-machines-up-close/article17047035.ece
For at least a few thousand students from different schools in and around the twin cities, it was an unforgettable experience seeing from up-close the magnifying flying machines — the noisy Chetak helicopters, the advanced jet trainer Hawk, the Pilatus PC-7 turbo trainer, and twin-seater jet Kiran MK-1, among others.

This was the scene at the Air Force Station (AFS) in Hakimpet, where defence officials, who are normally serious in nature, were at their friendliest-best, taking the students around the vast expanse of the station where many of the country’s fighters and ground maintenance are trained.

The event, which was a part of the Republic Day celebrations, was inaugurated by the Air Officer Commanding of the training station, Air Commodore Hardeep Bains.

The students’ enthusiasm was as infectious as that of the personnel. The objective of the event was to familiarise and motivate young students opt for a challenging and exciting career in the Indian Air Force. A static display was arranged for schoolchildren to see and get a close feel of the powerful machines.

The students also got an opportunity to witness the Induction Publicity Exhibition Vehicle (IPEV), a specified modified facility that showcase various aspects of the IAF and serves as a medium to bring the air force to the doorstep of students and aspirants across the country. The IPEV gives career-related information and IAF’s flight simulator to experience various facets of the air force.

Students were also taken to the IAF museum for a blast into the past. In addition, a film show about life in the IAF was screened.

The icing on the cake, however, was that the young ones were treated to a screaming fly-past by Kiran and Chetak aircraft.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/worl...w-bilateral-air-force-training-agreement.html
*Updated *Jan 19, 2017, 5:19 pm IST

The bilateral agreement for the conduct of joint military training and exercises in India was concluded in 2007 and last renewed in 2012.





An Indian Air Force base. (Representational image)
*Singapore*: India and Singapore have renewed a bilateral agreement that will allow Singapore's Air Force to continue its joint military training with Indian Air Force for another five years, a statement said on Thursday.

The bilateral agreement for the conduct of joint military training and exercises in India between the Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) and the Indian Air Force (IAF) was concluded in 2007 and last renewed in 2012.

Under the agreement, the RSAF will have regular opportunities to train with the IAF's advanced Su-30 fighter aircraft, Singapore's Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) said in a statement.

The renewed agreement was signed by Singapore's Permanent Secretary for Defence Chan Yeng Kit and India's Defence Secretary G Mohan Kumar, and witnessed by Singapore's Defence Minister Ng Eng Hen and India's High Commissioner to Singapore Jawed Ashraf in Singapore.

Kumar's visit reaffirms the warm and long-standing defence relations between Singapore and India, strengthened by the revised Defence Cooperation Agreement signed in 2015 as well as the Air Force and Army Bilateral Agreements concluded in 2007 and 2008, respectively, said the statement.

Kumar was on a two-day visit to Singapore from yesterday to co-chair the 11th Singapore-India Defence Policy Dialogue (DPD) with Chan. Besides the DPD, the two defence establishments also interact regularly through high-level visits, professional exchanges and defence technology cooperation.

During the dialogue, which is a regular forum for both countries to discuss areas of defence cooperation and strategic developments of mutual interest, both sides underscored the "strong and growing ties" between the Singapore Armed Forces and the Indian Armed Forces, MINDEF said.

"Kumar and Chan also committed to strengthening bilateral defence interactions and welcomed deeper defence cooperation for mutual benefit," it added.

The Indian defence secretary also called on Ng today, with both parties reaffirming the strong bilateral defence relations between both countries and discussing geopolitical and security developments in the region, the ministry said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

January 23, 2017 00:56 IST
Updated: January 23, 2017 00:56 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...e-us-far-Sirish-Baban-Deo/article17079433.ece




* Deputy Chief of Air Staff lauds contribution of defence PSUs *
Deputy Chief of Air Staff, Air Marshal Sirish Baban Deo has said that the public sector defence organisations have survived in the face of tough private competition.

Speaking at the Aerospace Luminary Lecture series of the Hyderabad chapter of the Aeronautical Society of India here on Sunday, Mr Deo said: “The private sector had once challenged to obliterate public defence organisations like DRDO. Today we are around and they are not,” he said. Speaking about leadership at DRDO of stalwarts in the sector, he said passion is crucial. “Working for profit cannot take us far. Working with passion can,” he said.

The meeting was presided by G. Sateesh Reddy, Scientific Advisor to Defence Minister, who lauded the work of the society while asking it to continue contributions even as he outlined the activities lined up for the society this year. sDeputy Chief of Air Staff, Air Marshal Sirish Baban Deo and IIT Kanpur Director Indranil Manna delivered lectures on Make In India programmes in the aerospace sector and progresses in technology for the sector. Prof. Manna, an expert in materials sciences, said the perspective of the world about India should change. “We are thought of as a trading country when we should be a making country,” he said. He added that pursuit of the aerospace sector, among other things, is to make materials like aluminium better for the industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Operation Parakram:






> A young pilot waits for his mission. His MiG-21 on ORP is armed with R-60 AAMs.


http://vayu-sena-aux.tripod.com/other-gallery-misc1.html
God I love those MiG21s...







> Congo (Kinshasa), June 30, 2005. IAF Mi-25 Z-3129 / UN-859 at Kinhasa.
> 
> This rare type is identified by the abscence of chin mounted machine gun. Gun pods are mounted on the wings.
> 
> © Hubert Urban Airliners.net


From the same website as above

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-February, 2017 17:35 IST
*Visit of Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC to Air Bases in Jammu and Kashmir from 02 to 03 feb 17 *

Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC is on a two day visit to air bases in Jammu and Kashmir. On his arrival at AF Stn Awantipur, he addressed all personnel and inspected the operational readiness of the base. During the interaction with the personnel, the CAS complemented all Air Warriors for maintaining the highest level of professionalism. Accompanying the CAS, Mrs Kamalpreet Dhanoa, President Air Force Wives Welfare Association, interacted with the families of service personnel and applauded them for the untiring support they have provided to their husbands. The Chief of the Air Staff is also visiting AF Station Srinagar on 03 Feb 2017. He would be interacting with Senior Army Officials at BB Cantt in Srinagar. Having led a fighter Sqn from Srinagar Air Field during the Kargil Operations, he is well familiar with the lay of the land and the operating environment.


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829197472920641536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Oh yes!
Finally a "Vajra" with some serious firepower.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/8309772994365399042 MICA Missiles, two 1300L Drop Tanks, Litening 3 LDP and the Popeye II Bunker Buster.
And the twin engined terrain hugging striker from B'lore....with the Litening. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830976438236958720


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-by-iaf-to-operate-flight/article17338936.ece
Jodhpur February 21, 2017 08:26 IST
Updated: February 21, 2017 10:09 IST

The Indian Air Force today denied permission to a private airline to operate its flight from here to Jaisalmer citing security reasons.

Following this the airline threatened to initiating legal action against the IAF for “disrupting” the flight and “causing monetary loss” to it.

“A private airline, which had sought permission to operate a non-scheduled flight to Jaisalmer, could not be permitted due to failure on its part to fulfill requisite conditions pertaining to safety of the aircraft and passengers as per the guidelines and non-coordination of ground logistics prior to flight operation,” Defence spokesperson Lt. Col. Manish Ojha said tonight.

He said IAF accords highest priority to the safety and security of passengers travelling on such airlines.

Operations of the Jaisalmer airport is under the control of IAF.

The airline alleged that the IAF disrupted its operations at Jaisalmer airport.

It claimed that it has suffered monetary loss due to non-clearance of the flight by the COO of Jaisalmer Air Force base, and threatened legal measures.

The airline company raised its protest in a letter to the COO of Jaisalmer IAF base.

Sixteen passengers had booked tickets for the flight which could not take off from the Jodhpur airport due to non-clearance.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
03-March, 2017 11:59 IST
*President of India presents ‘Standard’ to 125 Helicopter Squadron and ‘Colours’ to mechanical training institute of Indian Air Force *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presented the ‘Standard’ to 125 Helicopter Squadron and ‘Colours’ to Mechanical Training Institute of Indian Air Force today (March 3, 2017) at Air Force Station, Tambaram, Tamil Nadu. 

Speaking on the occasion, the President complimented the 125 Helicopter Squadron and Mechanical Training Institute of Indian Air Force and said these units have a glorious past, embedded with rich heritage, stellar efforts and selfless service to the Nation. For their unflinching devotion, professionalism, ethos and courage, the Nation honours them with a deep sense of gratitude and appreciation. 

The President said that India is a responsible and emerging power in a multipolar, multilateral world. The ever changing socio-economic and geo-political scenario in our region of influence demands a strong deterrent against those with nefarious designs to affect the progress, prosperity and security of our Nation. Apart from providing deterrence against inimical entities, both external and internal, our Armed Forces have been at the forefront of providing succour to our citizens during natural calamities. The relentless and selfless operations showcase the fortitude and determination of its gallant air warriors. 

The President said that the Indian Air Force has evolved into a technologically advanced entity whilst safeguarding the sovereignty of our Nation. The resilience and tenacity displayed by the air warriors is worthy of emulation by the youth of our country. 

***

The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Pranab Mukherjee reviewing the Parade, during the presentation of the prestigious President’s Colours to the Mechanical Training Institute (MTI) and prestigious President’s Standard to the 125 Helicopter Squadron, at Air Force Station Tambaram, Tamil Nadu on March 03, 2017.




The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the prestigious President’s Colours to the Mechanical Training Institute (MTI), during the presentation of the prestigious President’s Standard and Colours, at Air Force Station Tambaram, Tamil Nadu on March 03, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.





The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presenting the prestigious President’s Standard to the 125 Helicopter Squadron, during the presentation of the prestigious President’s Standard and Colours, at Air Force Station Tambaram, Tamil Nadu on March 03, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.




The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Pranab Mukherjee releasing the First Day Covers of Mechanical Training Institute (MTI) and 125 Helicopter Squadron, during the presentation of the prestigious President’s Standard and Colours, at Air Force Station Tambaram, Tamil Nadu on March 03, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.





The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Pranab Mukherjee addressing the Parade, during the presentation of the prestigious President’s Colours to the Mechanical Training Institute (MTI) and prestigious President’s Standard to the 125 Helicopter Squadron, at Air Force Station Tambaram, Tamil Nadu on March 03, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:18 IST
*Modernisation of IAF* 

The modernization of the Armed Forces is an ongoing process and is executed in consonance with the roadmap laid down in the Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan (LTIPP) which specifies the capabilities that the armed forces need to acquire over a 15 year period (2012-27), considering the current capabilities of the armed forces, the emerging threats in the region and the prevailing technological environment. The modernization of the Armed Forces is carried out by continuously upgrading the existing systems to maintain their operational relevance and replacing old systems with state of art modern systems.


The details in respect of IAF Modernization expenditure for the last three years and current Financial Year (as on 28th February, 2017) are as given below:

(Rs. in crore)
Financial Year(FY)
Modified Appropriation (MA)
Actual Expenditure(AE)

2013-14
37043.62
36917.99

2014-15
30805.39
30809.39

2015-16
28643.10
29045.69

2016-17(As on 28.2.2017)
26245.15 (RE)
25979.86


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ashok Mahadeorao Nete in Lok Sabha today.

*************
Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:17 IST
Fighter Jets and Helicopters 

The Indian Air Force (IAF) is equipped to cater for the threat environment that exists and is ready to meet the role assigned to it. Operational preparedness of IAF is reviewed from time to time based on the threat perception. Further, augmentation of capabilities of IAF including its modernization and acquisition is a dynamic and continuous process. 

Government of India is inducting fighter aircraft in IAF through ‘Make in India’ route. Indigenously manufactured Advanced Light Helicopters have been inducted in IAF and Light Combat Aircraft are also being developed and manufactured indigenously by M/s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. 

Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO, from time to time, seeks consultancy from foreign companies to gain knowledge and develop expertise in specific areas. At present M/s Airbus DS is providing consultancy towards flight testing and to improve the configuration of Light Combat Aircraft (LCA). 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Prahlad Singh Patel in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:56 IST
*Strength of Manpower *

Force accretion of Armed Forces and development of their combat capabilities to tackle the entire spectrum of security challenges is an ongoing process dictated primarily by capabilities to be achieved, threat perceptions, prevailing eternal strategic security environment and emerging technologies.

Procurement of defence weapons/equipments and ammunition is undertaken as per the Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan (LTIPP), the 5 year Acquisition Plan, the Annual Acquisition Plan and the 12th Defence Plan.

Government has sanctioned a number of proposals for accretion of manpower in the recent years. A number of measures have also been taken to meet the shortage of manpowers in the Armed Forces including by sustained image projection, publicity campaign to create awareness among the youth on the advantages of taking up a challenging and satisfying career, as also by augmenting the training infrastructure of the Armed forces.

The details of personnel in the defence services are as under:-


Army
Officers (as on 1.7.2016)
41569

JCOs/ORs (as on 1.7.2016)
1178440

Navy

Officers (as on 31.1.2017)
10279

Sailors(as on 31.1.2017)
56830

Air Force

Officers (as on 1.3.2017)
11971

Airmen (as on 1.3.2017)
128168

Pay and allowances and other benefits/ facilities are provided to defence personnel including non-commissioned officers and soldiers as per Government orders issued from time to time. Apart from pay, the defence personnel deployed in tough conditions are given certain compensatory allowances i.e. Field Area Allowance, Siachen Allowance, High Altitude Allowance, Island Special Duty Allowance, etc. and also special clothing and ration as per extant rules.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply toShri Bharathi Mohan R.Kin Lok Sabha today.

***********

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:53 IST
Joint Military Exercises

The details of joint military exercises conducted with foreign countries during the last three years and the current year are as under:

Joint Exercises conducted by Air Force:

S. No.
Country
Exercise

1.
France
Ex GARUDA-V

2.
Oman
Ex EASTERN BRIDGE-IV

3.
Russia
Ex AVIAINDRA-14

4.
Singapore
JOINT MILITARY TRAINING

5.
Thailand
SIAM BHARAT

6.
UAE
Ex DESERT EAGLE-II

7.
UK
Ex INDRADHANUSH-IV

8.
USA
Ex RED FLAG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

India to fit six new C-130J s with terrain warning system
The Indian Air Force (IAF) is to equip six new Lockheed Martin C-130J Hercules transport aircraft equipped with the Terrain Awareness Warning System (TAWS), it was disclosed on 15 March.

A solicitation posted by the US Air Force (USAF) on the US Federal Business Opportunities (FedBizOpps) calls for the delivery of six C-130Js with the terrain elevation data for the TAWS. This TAWS subscription will run for 40 months starting 31 May 2017 through 31 August 2020, and will likely be renewed after.

As noted in the solicitation, the aircraft will be fielded by 87 Squadron based at Air Force Station (AFS) Arjan Singh (formerly Panagarh airbase) in the Burdwan district of West Bengal. 87 Squadron is not currently operational, and would be stood-up to receive these aircraft.

Responses to the solicitation should be submitted no later than 4:00PM EST 30 March.

The IAF currently fields four C-130Js, having ordered six in 2008. One aircraft was lost in an accident in March 2014 (a replacement was announced, but not approved), and in February of this year a second was severely damaged while taxiing at Thoise airfield in Ladakh. The current C-130J fleet is operated by 77 Squadron based at AFS Hindon, near the capital New Dehli.

These latest six aircraft that are being solicited were contracted in December 2013 for USD1.1 billion. As with the current fleet, these aircraft will be fitted with defensive aids, Indian-specific communication systems, and chin-mounted electro-optic/infrared (EO/IR) sensor turrets.
http://www.janes.com/article/68763/india-to-fit-six-new-c-130j-s-with-terrain-warning-system


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-March, 2017 16:58 IST
*Air Mshl s Harpal Singh AVSM VM assumes the office of Director General (Inspection & Safety) at Air Headquarters *

Air Marshal S Harpal Singh AVSM VM has assumed office of Director General (Inspection and Safety) on 21 March 17. 

Air Marshal S Harpal Singh graduated with 56th course of National Defence Academy and was commissioned in the Fighter stream of Indian Air Force on 15 Jun 1980. He has over 2400 hrs of flying on various aircrafts. The Air Officer has commanded a fighter squadron, was Chief Operations Officer of a major Fighter Base in the western sector, commanded a radar base and was Air Officer Commanding of a major Fighter Station in the Eastern sector. He has served in various staff appointments at Air Headquarters, Tri Services Organisations and was the Senior Air Staff Officer of South Western Air Command prior to assuming the present assignment. 

He is a Fighter Combat Leader, a graduate of Defence Services Staff College, and has undergone the General Course for Senior Officers at National Institute of Defence Studies, Japan. For his distinguished services of an exceptionally high order he was awarded ‘Ati Vashist Seva Medal’ and ‘Vayu Sena Medal’. 

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...hnical-snag/story-rJzcij2SmW5gDUuceU7wiK.html

An Indian Air Force (IAF) helicopter made an “emergency” landing near an agricultural land in Siddipet district of Telangana on Wednesday after it developed a technical snag, police said.

“It was a precautionary landing due to technical issues... The helicopter was not damaged and no one was injured,” official sources said.


Another helicopter carrying technical experts rushed to the spot and after the chopper got repaired, it was flown back to Hyderabad, they said.

According to Gajwel police station official, the chopper which was on a routine training sortie from IAF Hakimpet Station here made the “emergency” landing in Anantaraopally village in Siddipet district at around 10am.


----------



## Hassan Guy

Yo I got some valid questions,

How many fighter squadrons does the IAF have(i heard they where low and aiming for more)?
And which aircraft are replacing the vast fleet of MiG-21's and MiG-27's?

@Hindustani78


----------



## Dazzler

Hassan Guy said:


> Yo I got some valid questions,
> 
> How many fighter squadrons does the IAF have(i heard they where low and aiming for more)?
> And which aircraft are replacing the vast fleet of MiG-21's and MiG-27's?
> 
> @Hindustani78



34 active as of now. Enjoy MKI taxiing at Tezpur airstation


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Hassan Guy said:


> which aircraft are replacing the vast fleet of MiG-21's and MiG-27's?


Combination of Tejas Mark-1/Mark-1A,another single engine fighter(F16IN or GripenE), Rafale and Su30.


----------



## Dazzler




----------



## Hindustani78

http://pib.nic.in/newsite/PrintRelease.aspx?relid=160090
Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2017 18:44 IST
*The Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC Formally Launches ‘Aviation Turbine Fuel Digital Issue and Payment’ (ATF DIP) *

The Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC has formally launched the e-billing system 'ATF DIP' at New Delhi on 28 Mar 17. The new Digital Issue and Payment system will be implemented from 01 Apr 17.

The Aviation Fuel Management in the Indian Air Force involves over two lakh transactions and a substantial portion of the Air Force revenue budget per year. The IAF has embarked upon an e-billing system in line with the Government of India's flagship programme of Digital India.

A web based e-billing module christened as `ATF DIP' or the `Aviation Turbine Fuel Digital Issue and Payment' has been developed for the speedy accounting and clearance of Aviation Fuel bills of Oil PSUs.

During the formal launch, the CAS highlighted that this was a milestone achievement for the IAF and complimented all stake holders, especially CGDA and Chairman of M/s IOCL for their whole hearted association with the IAF in completing the project within a short span of time.

He also complimented the PSU for their commitment and unstinted support in ensuring robust supply chain management of Aviation Fuel, especially at the high altitude locations and during natural calamities. The Indian Oil Corporation was specially lauded for their initiative in developing new designs for Bulk Petroleum Installation and Rubberised Fuel Tanks for ATF supplies at Advance Landing Grounds (ALGs)/Helipads to support various contingencies. 

*****

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa launching the web based e-Billing module ‘Aviation Turbine Fuel Digital Issue and Payment’ (ATF DIP), in New Delhi on March 28, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa addressing at the launch of the web based e-Billing module ‘Aviation Turbine Fuel Digital Issue and Payment’ (ATF DIP), in New Delhi on March 28, 2017.


----------



## RISING SUN

IAF’s 2nd base for radar planes ready for take-off in Bathinda
DRDO has built support base for the facility developed at Bhisiana station. The Indian Air Force’s second airbase for operating airborne early warning and control systems (AEW&CS) aircraft that has come up at the Bhisiana Air Force Station near Bathinda in Punjab is ready for operations.

The infrastructural and support facilities built up at the airbase by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) for the AEW&CS are complete and the new complex within the airbase is expected to be handed over to the Air Force next month, IAF sources said.

The base will house indigenous AEW&CS developed by the DRDO, which is christened Netra and was showcased at the Republic Day Parade as well as the Aero India show earlier this year. A fighter, unmanned aerial vehicle and a missile squadron are also based at Bhisiana. The other IAF base to operate AEW&CS is Agra, home to the A-50 AWACS, which are Israeli Phalcon systems integrated with a modified Russian IL-76 heavy-lift aircraft.

The DRDO’s Bengaluru-based Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS) has developed three such systems that are mounted on the Brazilian Embraer ERJ 145 aircraft. Two of the aircraft would be based at Bhisiana while the third will remain positioned at the CABS for research and development, sources said.

Another six such systems are reported to have been ordered, with the IAF’s total requirement in this category projected at 20 platfroms.

AWACS are force multipliers and can cover a huge swath of airspace, look deep into the enemy territory and detect enemy aircraft and missiles right from the launch phase, besides intercepting communication signals. Their flying altitude gives them an advantage over ground-based radar and they can provide a real time battlefield picture to commanders for decision making and counter air operations.

At present, the IAF has three A-50s with another two in the pipeline. The DRDO has also launched a new project to build larger and more capable AWACS than the Netra. Initially, two such AWACS aircraft will be developed, with four more to follow subsequently. The IAF is also looking at western platforms like the Boring 767 and Airbus 330 for future planes. China and Pakistan also operate different types of AEW&CS.
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/na...es-ready-for-take-off-in-bathinda/383308.html


----------



## RISING SUN

Air Marshal Khosla reviews ALGs in Arunachal Pradesh
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...hal-pradesh/articleshow/57814576.cms?from=mdr


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-March, 2017 15:06 IST
*Accidents of Fighter Jets *

Every aircraft accident / incident is thoroughly investigated by a Court / Board of Inquiry to ascertain the cause of accident and the recommendations of the completed Court / Board of Inquiry are implemented. Defence Forces have taken various preventive measures like invigoration of Aviation Safety Organization, streamlining of accident / incident reporting procedure, analytical studies and quality audits of the aircraft fleets to identify vulnerable areas to avoid aircraft accidents. Accident prevention programmes have been given an added thrust to identify risk prone / hazardous areas specific to the aircraft fleets and operational environment to ensure safe practices / procedures.

Details of accidents involving fighter jets and military air planes during the last three years and the current year (up to 28.03.2017) are as under:

Year
No. of accidents
No. of lives lost

2013-14
No. of accidents-09
No. of lives lost-06


2014-15
No. of accidents-15
No. of lives lost-15


2015-16

No. of accidents-08
No. of lives lost-00


2016-17(upto 28.03.2017)
No. of accidents-11
No. of lives lost-33


54 deaths have occurred in these accidents.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri PR. Senthil Nathan and Shri Bharathi Mohan R.K in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## RISING SUN

Defence Ministry gives its nod for dual use of ALGs
The Union Defence Ministry gave a positive nod for dual use of Advanced Landing Grounds (ALGs) in Arunachal Pradesh.
In a letter, dated 31st March 2017, Defence Secretary G Mohan Kumar wrote to the state government that ‘scheduled/ non-scheduled (civil) operations from Ziro, Mechuka, Walong, Along (Aalo), Pasighat and Tuting ALGs are being permitted by the Indian Air Force, the CMO said in a communiqué.
It was informed that work on all the mentioned ALGs have already been completed and test landings done in most. The ALGs across the state have been developed by the Defence Ministry and are under the direct control of the Indian Air Force (IAF).
The Defence Ministry has also allowed use of existing building of the IAF at Pasighat ALG as the temporary civil terminal till the state government comes up with its own terminal.
“The IAF has no objection to the usage of the building at Pasighat ALG as a temporary civil terminal,” Kumar wrote in the letter.
The Defence Secretary, meanwhile, requested the state government to approach the Union Ministry of Civil Aviation for construction of civil terminal at these ALGs and for scheduled civil operations.
Chief Minister Pema Khandu has expressed gratitude to the Defence Ministry for heeding to the popular demand of the people of the state. He said, with the ALGs open for civilian flights, connectivity in the region would receive a major boost directly enhancing tourism and other commercial activities.
“Civilian operations would also bring succour to the sick and needy who require urgent transportation especially from places like Mechuka, Tuting and Walong which takes days to reach by road,” Khandu observed.
The Chief Minister has given instructions to concerned authorities in the state government to urgently follow-up with the ministries and fast track all requisite formalities so that civil operations can be started immediately from the said ALGs.
http://www.arunachaltimes.in/defence-ministry-gives-its-nod-for-dual-use-of-algs/


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa launched the Centralised Disbursement System (CDS) of salary at Air Force Central Accounts Office, in New Delhi on April 03, 2017.





Ministry of Defence
03-April, 2017 19:13 IST
*Chief of The Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Launches The Centralised Disbursement System of Salary *

Indian Air Force has implemented a pan India Centralised Disbursement System (CDS) of Salary for its Air Warriors and Civilian employees. Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff launched the CDS on 03 Apr 17 at Air Force Central Accounts Office (AFCAO). This endeavor is in line with the Honorable Prime Minister’s directions on “Digital India” mission. Indian Air Force has achieved 100% digitisation and central online remittance of salaries. By this system the digital disbursement of salary to the tune of 13,000 Crores per annum would be ensured by AFCAO at Subroto Park, New Delhi, which thus far was being manually executed. 

In consonance with the Make in India initiative, this application has been developed with in-house expertise by Air Force Central Accounts Office, Subroto Park, New Delhi. 

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa interacting with the officers, at the launch of the Centralised Disbursement System (CDS) of salary at Air Force Central Accounts Office, in New Delhi on April 03, 2017.


----------



## X_Killer

Hassan Guy said:


> Yo I got some valid questions,
> 
> How many fighter squadrons does the IAF have(i heard they where low and aiming for more)?
> [/USER]


Present number of active squadrons are 33.5
including 1.5 AOG not retired.


Hassan Guy said:


> Yo I got some valid questions,
> 
> And which aircraft are replacing the vast fleet of MiG-21's and MiG-27's?
> [/USER]


Mig-21 and 27 to replaced by Tejas and another single Engine fighter ( yet to be selected)


----------



## RISING SUN

India keen to buy MiG-29 aircraft from Malaysia: Malaysian Prime Minister
India has stated its keenness to buy MiG-29 aircraft from Malaysia and upgrade them for use by its air force, Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Tun Razak said here after his visit to India, a media report said. 

Prime Minister Najib said the proposal was among the aspects of military cooperation agreed to by both countries during his talks in India. 

The Prime Minister said the Ministry of Defence and the Royal Malaysian Air Force (TUDM) would look at the form of cooperation, including handling the Sukhoi aircraft and spare parts, Bernama news reported. 

"There is a possibility too that they will buy our MiG 29 aircraft for refit. We reciprocate by accepting spare parts for our Sukhoi aircraft programme," Najib told a media conference, at the end of a six-day visit to India which started on March 30 in Chennai. 

According to leading military aviation magazine, 'AirForces Monthly', the Royal Malaysian Air Force in 1995 procured 18 MiG-29N from Russia, and presently has 10 MiG-29N and 2 MiG-29NU (Trainers) in its fleet.
Najib termed his visit to India successful in terms of investments between the two countries, during which 31 memoranda of understanding (B-to-B) had been signed with investments totalling US $35.99 billion. 

The bilateral cooperation encompassed construction of harbours and roads, development of solar energy, smart city, palm oil and coconut, technology park and higher education. 

In addition, Topworth Group and Samarth Group from India had submitted their Letters of Intent to invest US$380 million in Malaysia, he added. 

The Prime Minister said Samarth Group, which manufactures critical medical products, planned to invest US$80 million in Iskandar Malaysia, Johor, while Topworth, an aluminium foil manufacturer for packaging medicine, was keen to invest US$300 million in Bintulu, Sarawak. 

Najib also said Malaysia was striving to obtain six highway construction packages totalling 3,000 km in Rajashtan involving an estimated investment of US$1.5 billion. 

"My visit to Jaipur showcases Malaysia's keenness on the highway project in Rajashtan and the model to be implemented by Malaysia will be an example to the states neighbouring Rajashtan," he said, Bernama quoted him as saying.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...me-minister/articleshow/58031600.cms?from=mdr


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-April, 2017 17:56 IST
*Indian Air Force Celebrates World Health Day *

On the occasion of World Health Day on 07 Apr 17, IAF organized a seminar at AF Auditorium, Subroto Park on the theme “Depression: Let’s Talk”. Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff and Mrs Kamalpreet Dhanoa,President AFWWA (C) were the chief guests. The CAS addressed the gathering and highlighted the existing support systems in the service and urged all air warriors to freely discuss their personal issues without any inhibitions. 

Air Marshal Pawan Kapoor VSM Bar PHS, DGMS (Air) launched ‘Mission Zindagi’ campaign in all the units of IAF.Prof (Dr) Nimesh K Desai, Director, Institute of Human Behavior and Allied Sciences, spoke about the national perspective of mental health and various government policy guidelines for the same. The importance of identifying early warning signs of depression and mitigation management techniques were discussed. The event was attended by around 650 individuals, including air warriors and their families. 

***********


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Power, Coal, New and Renewable Energy and Mines (Independent Charge), Shri Piyush Goyal at the inauguration of the Airborne Surveys at Nagpur International Airport via Live Video Link from New Delhi on April 07, 2017. The Secretary, Ministry of Mines, Shri Arun Kumar and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Minister of State for Power, Coal, New and Renewable Energy and Mines (Independent Charge), Shri Piyush Goyal at the inauguration of the Airborne Surveys at Nagpur International Airport via Live Video Link from New Delhi on April 07, 2017. The Secretary, Ministry of Mines, Shri Arun Kumar and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Minister of State for Power, Coal, New and Renewable Energy and Mines (Independent Charge), Shri Piyush Goyal addressing at the inauguration of the Airborne Surveys at Nagpur International Airport via Live Video Link from New Delhi on April 07, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa addressing a seminar on the theme “Depression: Let’s Talk”, on the occasion of the World Health Day, in New Delhi on April 07, 2017.


----------



## RISING SUN

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...e-combat-tricks-flying-officers/1/924208.html
The first three lady officers commissioned to fly fighter aircraft in the Indian Air Force have now entered their second phase of training where they are learning the tricks of aerial combat at the Kalaikunda airbase in West Bengal.

"The three lady officers have now entered their second phase of training and they are learning air to air combat and air-to-ground combat tricks on the Hawk advanced jet trainer aircraft at the air base," IAF officials said.

The trio of flying officers Avani Chaturvedi, Bhawana Kanth and Mohana Singh was commissioned into the air force last year after they had successfully completed their initial basic training at the air force academy in Telangana.

MORE ABOUT THE TRIO

IAF officials said the lady officers will be trained to fire armament from their planes during the third stage of training which will again be held on the Hawk trainer aircraft.

The three lady officers are part of an experiment to include women officers as fighter pilots by the government and the future of women as combatants would depend on the success of these ladies in the coming times.

The decision was taken by the Defence Ministry to allow women in the air force as a five year experiment in October 2015.

The Navy and the Army are yet to allow women in combat as they are dealing with a lot of operational, social and logistics issues in opening avenues in war fighting for them.

THINGS TO HAPPEN AFTER THE COMPLETION OF THE THIRD STAGE

After the completion of their third stage training at the same air base, the three officers would be deployed in operational frontline squadrons of planes such as the Su-30 and the Mirage 2000 where they would be involved in daily operations.

The three lady officers will have to fly close to 150 hours on the Hawk trainers before they are allowed to graduate on the actual fighter planes.

In the batch after the three ladies opted for fighter flying, none of the lady cadets in the next batch have opted for fighter stream.

A few lady cadets have opted for helicopters while one or two have chosen the transport aircraft.

A few lady cadets have opted for helicopters while one or two have chosen the transport aircraft.

DEFENCE MINISTRY ON WOMEN IN COMBAT

The defence ministry is in the process of making a comprehensive policy for the induction of women in combat and opening more avenues for them in the forces and trying to look for answers for some of the legal and social issues it may face in the future regarding them.

The issues being discussed include the reaction of authorities in case of an affair between a lady officer and a jawan along with the family support system for the lady officers in case of a long deployment away from the place of posting.

Defence forces are of the view that the avenues for lady officers in Army and Navy should be opened only after these issues are sorted out and the services are given the answers on how to react in a particular situation.
First 3 lady officers to fly fighter aircraft in IAF to learn combat tricks


----------



## Dazzler

*HAL delivered 18 Su-30MKIs fitted with second-hand engines*
It has come to light that Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has delivered at least 18 Su-30MKI fighters to the Indian Air Force that are fitted with second-hand engines.

“It was noticed while checking the records…that AL 31FP engines fitted in certain aircraft was in Cat B condition at the time of inspection / delivery to Indian Air Force (IAF),” according to a report that was seen by Deccan Chronicle.

Each Su-30MKI is powered by a pair of AL-31FP turbofan engines. The report mention that some of the aircraft were installed with new and old engines.

http://alert5.com/2017/04/10/hal-delivered-18-su-30mkis-fitted-with-second-hand-engines/


----------



## 帅的一匹

HAL or hole?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/606353/iaf-fills-up-decade-old.html

Indian Air Force has become the first military wing to completely eliminate the crippling shortage in its officer's cadre.

As on April 7, 2017, IAF has no shortage in its officer's strength while the Army and Navy are still deficient of 7,986 and 1,256 officers respectively.

From a time when the air force had to re-employ its retired offices primarily to fly the transport fleet, the service has come a long way to fill up the gap in its officer's cadre.

On November 1, 2014, the force was short of 357 officers. With the intake of new batches, the hiatus came down to 29 as on August 1. 2016. The year-end retirements led to a gap of 437 on January 1, 2017 as against the sanctioned strength of 12,458 officers.

Fresh commissioning of officers eliminated the shortage in the IAF, defence ministry sources said.

In the Army and Navy too, the deficiency in the officer cadre came down over years, but they would take several years to reach the no-shortage status.

The three services, however, continue to have large shortfall in the number of ordinary soldiers, sailors and airmen – the men behind the machines in the battlefields. Indian Army, the biggest of the three services, suffers from the shortage of 25,472 men.

The shortfall increased in the Air Force and Navy in recent months. As on September 30, 2016, Indian Navy had a shortage of 10,982 sailors, but the gap went up to 12,785 on January 2017.

Similarly for the IAF, the gap in the strength enhanced to 13,614 on March 1, 2017 as against 9,841 on November 1, 2016.

In the last 10 years, a gradual increase in the induction reduced the deficiencies on airmen strength considerably. Further, the training capacity (for airmen) has been increased from 5000 per year in 2015 to 6200 in 2017, said an official.

In the last decade, IAF's training activity was also hampered due to the absence of basic and intermediate trainer jets and inadequate availability of the ranges for firing practice. While induction of Pilatus basic training aircraft resolved the crisis partly, the force still doesn't have an intermediate jet trainer.

Firing practice in Dollang Mukh (Assam), Singpur (Gujarat), Sarmat (Madhya Pradesh) and Tilpat (Uttar Pradesh) ranges are limited due to restrictions from civilian administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/606537/iaf-copters-poured-182-thousand.html

Two Indian Air Force (IAF) helicopters made 73 sorties and poured over 1,82,000 liters of water today to control the wildfire in Rajasthan's Mount Abu and prevented flames from spreading to inhabited areas.

The blaze is now much under control and the fire fighting operation is likely to continue tomorrow to fully douse the flames in the entire forest area, officials said.

Fire broke out yesterday morning in Mount Abu close to the famous sunset and honeymoon point prompting the district administration to rope in one suitably modified IAF MI-17VS helicopter.

Today, the IAF stepped up the efforts and pressed into service another helicopter from Gujarat's Jamnagar.

Both the helicopters conducted 73 sorties and ferried water from Nakki lake to spray over the fire ravaged areas of the Aravali hills.

"Wing Commander Thiagaraman and Squadron Leader Praveen Tiwari had flown 73 sorties since morning today dropping over 1,82,000 liters over the areas in the immediate vicinity of the town," Defence Spokesperson Lt Col Manish Ojha said.

He said that the places under fire close to inhabited areas were given the priority in the fire fighting operation.

Fires close to the Sunset Point, Anadhara, Honeymoon point, Gurushikhar ridge line and around Nakki lake were put out during the sorties today.

The helicopters, which are from two from different units- one from Phalodi in Jodhpur and the other from Jamnagar in Gujarat, will be standing by tonight at Abu Road helipad to take up any more missions tomorrow, if called for.

"The fire is now under much control. The flames are there at isolated areas and will be contained tomorrow," SP Sirohi Sandeep Singh said.

Thousands of tourists from within Rajasthan, the neighbouring state of Gujarat and other parts of the country visit Mount Abu during summers.

Tourists have been asked to avoid going to sunset point and honeymoon point till the flames are doused fully.

"The fire was not very far from sunset point and honeymoon point yesterday so both the places were evacuated. Besides these two, there are other tourist points in Mount and they are unaffected,” Circle Officer Abu Parvat Vijay Pal Singh said.

Singh said that tourists have been asked to stay away from to both the places till the fire is totally under control.

"Since the flames have not been fully doused, the tourists have been asked to not go to those points as a precautionary measure because it becomes difficult to evacuate the places in case of an operation," he said.

Besides, boating activity in Nakki lake has been restricted as the helicopters are fetching water from the lake.

The lake is located in the middle of the town, nestled between the hills.

The Circle Officer said that the fire in forests is a reccurring phenomenon but it was a massive fire this time.

"Reason of the fire is not clear but bamboo trees in the forest sometimes cause wildfire while some locals fetch honey and for they ignite fire for this process which can also lead to the fire in the forest," Singh said.

Located 1722 meters above the sea level and situated amidst the lush green hills on the highest point of the Aravali range, Mount Abu is the home to lakes, waterfalls and green forests and many religious monuments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-April, 2017 18:37 IST
*Indian Air Force Mountaineering Expedition to Mt Dhaulagiri (8167m)-2017 *

Indian Air Force is embarking upon a mountaineering expedition to Mt Dhaulagiri in Nepal from 15 Apr to 03 Jun 2017. Mt Dhaulagiri is the seventh highest mountain in the world at 8167 M (26795 Ft) and is the peak which was conquered last among the peaks above 8000 meters.

A team of 12 IAF mountaineers led by Gp Capt RC Tripathi, would attempt to summit the peak. Earlier, in 2005, IAF had created history by hoisting tricolour and IAF flag on top of the World during its first ever expedition to Mt Everest and again in 2011 during the all women Everest expedition. Keeping the spirit of its motto ‘Touch the Sky with Glory’, IAF is poised to hoist the national and IAF flag on summit of this mountain. This exposes the air warriors to varied operational environments, and is aimed to promote mountaineering in IAF and thereby motivating the Indian youth to join Indian Air Force.

****
Aircrafts take part in the fly past during President Pranab Mukherjee awarded Standards to Armoured Corps Centre and School Ahmednagar at Ahmednagar in Maharashtra.






Helicopters of Indian Air Force fill their bambi buckets with the water from Nakki lake to be used to douse the raging forest fires in Mount Abu, Rajasthan.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-April, 2017 17:40 IST
*Chief of The Air staff visits: Raipur and Jagdalpur *

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC visited Anti Naxalite Task Forces at Raipur and Jagdalpur on 17 Apr 17. He was briefed by the local commanders of various paramilitary forces deployed in Bastar area. He reviewed the operational preparedness of forces deployed in the sector. He also interacted with personnel from various state agencies and air warriors to boost their morale. 

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-April, 2017 16:37 IST
*Hon'ble RM'S interaction with IAF Commanders during Air Force Commanders' Conference *

Shri Arun Jaitley, Hon'ble Raksha Mantri inaugurated the biannual Air Force Commanders' Conference at Air Headquarters (Vayu Bhawan), New Delhi on 19 April 2017. Air Chief Marshal B S Dhanoa, Chief of the Air Staff (CAS) welcomed Shri Arun Jaitley, Hon'ble Raksha Mantri, Shri G Mohan Kumar, Defence Secretary and Shri A K Gupta, Secretary (Defence Production). He also introduced the Air Force Commanders to the Hon'ble Raksha Mantri.


The CAS updated the Hon'ble Raksha Mantri on the operational status of IAF and the progress on infrastructure development. He highlighted the efforts made to enhance aircraft serviceability towards maintaining operational readiness of Indian Air Force. Achievements during the recently conducted pan IAF and international exercises with friendly foreign countries were also covered by the CAS. He further elaborated the actions initiated for enhancing operational effectiveness and the future roadmap of IAF.


The Hon'ble Raksha Mantri deliberated on the challenges to Defence Forces due to the rapidly changing geo-political situation in the world and the uncertainties existing in the region. He commended IAF for having successfully conducted various military exercises and operations towards Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief both within and outside the country. Acknowledging IAF's capability as the first responder especially in face of a natural calamity he emphasised the resolve of the government in expediting approved modernisation programmes of the Service.


During the three day conference, senior leadership of the IAF would deliberate on issues pertaining to enhancement of combat effectiveness and development of human resources and infrastructure. To encourage indigenisation and enhance self-reliance in defence manufacturing a day long interactive session has been planned with delegations from HAL, BEL and other Defence PSUs. The CAS would also present trophies for excellence in various domains including cyber, communication, sports and welfare activities.


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Warriors Drill Team of AFS Jalahalli performing during the Passing out Parade at Air Force Station Jalahalli, in Bengaluru on Thursday. 953 airmen trainees successfully completed their training. PTI Photo


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> N011M Bars Radar
> 
> 1) Difference between N011M Bars on board MKI and other PESA is that is sort of hybrid between AESA and PESA. It doesn't use same receiver amplifier for each T/R module, but has a separate system similar to an AESA. But it uses a single Oscillator of fixed frequency for signal transmission.
> 
> 2) Since it's a hybrid it uses a X band radar of 8-12 GHz and also a L band 1-2 GHz for IFF system and has a mechanical steered antenna system.
> 
> 3) Can scan upto +/- 70 degrees in Azimuthal and +/- 45 in vertical and has a mechanical steering of +/- 55, thus giving a full +/- 100ndegree off bore sight forward hemispherical coverage.
> 
> 4) has vertically polarized phased array with individual per element receive path low noise amplifier at a 3 dB noise figure, giving another similarity to AESA radars.
> 
> 5) the radar is used in Indian MKI and Malaysian MKM variants
> 
> 6) it has 3 Indian made Ts 200 processors of 28 GHz and can perform up to 700 million operations per second.
> 
> 7) it is a multi mode radar.
> Air to air mode : 15 targets tracked, 2 engaged. 400 km search range, 200 km track range, 60 km rear tracking. Can conduct Raid assessment and NTCR
> Air to surface mode : 15 targets tracked, 2 engaged.
> Armored vehicles - 60 km detection range.
> Ships - 90 - 120 km detection range
> 
> 8) it includes Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) too. A SAR is a radar system that uses flight path of the platform to simulate an extremely large antenna or aperture electronically and generates high resolution remote sensing images.
> 
> 9) also includes Doppler beam sharpening (DBS) , real beam mapping and a Ground/ Maritime Moving Target Indicator (GMTI/MMTI) ,which makes it all the more better for swing rolls, and gives it edge as MKI are also used to provide air cover and complement the Navy's MiGs.
> 
> 10) coupled with OEPrNK 30MKI electro optic integrated Fire control and Navigation system provides the application of both A2G and Air to Sea weapons.
> 
> 11) Giving an analogy, for MiG 29/F 16 type aircraft in 300 Sq deg scanning zone it has a heads on detection range of upto 140 km and 60 km on trailing course.
> 
> 12) Bars can operate even under (active and passive) jamming condition and can track one jammer with the subsequent attack on forward and tail hemisphere.
> 
> 13) peak output is around 4-5 kW with an average output of 1.2 kW.
> 
> 14) the total radar weighs around 650 kg. Has 3 receiving channels
> 
> 15) The N011 is different from the N011M version, the earlier one being a mechanical radar and equipped on No. 24 Squadron, rest all are equipped with M version


https://www.facebook.com/TeamINDRA/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-April, 2017 17:27 IST
*Induction Ceremony of SU 30 MKI to the Valiants *

In a solemn ceremony on 24 Apr 17, the Su30 MKI aircraft was inducted into 221 Squadron, ‘Valiants’, of the IAF. Air Marshal C Hari Kumar AVSM VM VSM ADC, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Air Command IAF was the chief guest for the occasion. Among the distinguished guests were Mr Daljeet Singh, CEO, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited and other officials from HAL.

The ‘Valiants’ which flew Mig-23 aircraft till 2009, is now equipped with the formidable Su30 MKI aircraft. The Su 30 MKI is a state of the art all weather multi role fighter aircraft capable of undertaking varied air combat and ground attack missions.

The ’Valiants’ were formed as an offensive fighter squadron on 14 Feb 1963 at Barrackpore with Sqn Ldr N Chatrath as the first Commanding Officer. The Squadron was than equipped with three types of aircraft namely the Vampires, Spitfire, Hurricane and Su-7 aircraft. The squadron has changed many bases during its fifty four years long journey and has taken part in 1971 War and Kargil operations. Su-7 aircraft of the Valiants roared over East Pakistan in support of the Indian Army’s blitzkrieg advance in 1971. The ‘Valiants’, operating the MiG-23s, were the first ones to fire weapons on the enemy during the Kargil war. Many of the squadron pilots have been decorated with gallantry awards over the years.

Personnel from the Air Force Station and their families witnessed a well organised ceremony on this occasion. Air Cmde DV Khot VM, Air Officer Commanding of the Air Force Station and his team have worked hard for the smooth induction of the new Su-30 Squadron. The induction of the Squadron will boost the offensive capabilities of the Indian Air Force in this sector. The Flight Commander of the Squadron performed an impressive Low Level Aerobatic Display.

Air Marshal C Hari Kumar formally handed over the official documents of the Squadron to Wing Commander HS Luthra, the Commanding Officer of the Squadron. In his address, the Air Marshal congratulated the air warriors of the Squadron on the timely induction of the mighty Su 30 MKI. He appreciated the tireless efforts put in by all the personnel of the base. The Air Marshal and his wife Mrs Devika Hari Kumar interacted with the squadron personnel during the tea after the ceremony.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Air Officer Commanding-in- Chief Western Air Command, Air Marshal C. Hari Kumar handing over the documents of the first SU-30 MKI aircraft to Wg. Cdr. H.S. Luthra, Commanding Officer, “THE VALIANTS”, during the induction ceremony of SU 30 MKI to the VALIANTS, at Air Force Station, Halwara (Punjab) on April 24, 2017.





The Air Officer Commanding-in- Chief Western Air Command, Air Marshal C. Hari Kumar with the Squadron personnel of “THE VALIANTS”, during the induction ceremony of SU 30 MKI, at Air Force Station, Halwara (Punjab) on April 24, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Increasing risk: HAL sees over 30 bird strikes a year. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...irds-in-hals-flight-paths/article18260022.ece
With a cesspool that is Bellandur sprawled behind the airport, and garbage mounds popping up everywhere near it, the skies over HAL Airport plays host to more kites and birds than man-made machines.

The black kite that flew into the helicopter carrying Chief Minister Siddaramaiah and others on Monday, was just one among more than 2,500 that are spotted on a daily-basis at the airfield. “HAL Airport is the most affected airport when it comes to birds and bird strikes in the country,” says Wing Commander (Rtd.) S.S. Mahesh, an expert with the National Bird Control Committee, DGCA who also runs Grus Ecosciences in the city.

In comparison, Yelahanka Airforce Base - where birds come under immense scrutiny during the biennial Aero India Show - which is surrounded by some of the city’s largest waste processing plants sees an average of around 800 black kites a day; while Kempegowda International Airport is believed to have over 340 kites crossing the premises of the airport daily. 

Consequently, experts believe Yelahanka Airforce base sees up to 25 bird strikes annually; HAL sees over 30 bird strikes a year. This is an increasing risk for HAL, and something of relatively recent occurence. In 1982, when the airport was still surrounded by verdent agricultural fields and few townships, ornithologists from the Bombay Natural History Society recorded just 251 black kites in a day.

This increase — say HAL officials and birders — is primarily because of garbage being illegally dumped around the key air base, close to Bellandur Lake, and in nearby residential areas. Mr. Mahesh says more than 73 garbage dumps were spotted close to the base, while at least 26 dumpsites have come in and around the severely-polluted Bellandur lake. 

Adding to this, is the clogged drains and flowing sewage into the lake. Offal and animal waste are dumped into the drains - further attracting huge populations of birds.

While an HAL official said its operations were not “affected directly” by the bird population, they have remained in touch with the Bruhat Bengaluru Mahanagara Palike (BBMP) in clearing out clogged Storm Water Drains (leading to Bellandur) and clearing garbage mounds. “We are also distributing pamphlets and spreading awareness on keeping the nearby areas clean. Currently various military aircraft and helicopters, VVIP and private jets operate from HAL airport. Regulating presence of bird in the area is important for safe operation of these flights and hence this request to clean up the area on regular basis...the cleaning up of Bellandur and surrounding areas will help us tremendously,” said the official.

*Translocating birds? *

With fire crackers and tackling insects within the airport premises turning ineffective, birders have suggested the radical idea of relocation of thousands of black kites from the city.

Though HAL has around 83 species of birds, seven are considered high-risk species for bird strikes. Of this, kites has been classified as most probably to collide with planes, while also causing the “high damage”

According to Wing Commander (Rtd.) S.S. Mahesh, a founder of the ornithology department of the air force, the method of trapping kites and shifting them elsewhere has seen a major reduction in bird strikes - by over 70% - at airports in US and Canada.

With over 30,000 black kites in the city, he suggested shifting 2,500 kites annually - which will automatically reduce the bird population complementing the naturl death rates - to places nearly 100-km away. Around 46 towns had been identified, including Chitradurga, Pavagada, Mandya, and “carrying capacity” of these towns had even been calculated. For instance, Nagamangala, around 92 km away, can provide a healthy environment to 50 kites.

Sharath Babu, honorary wildlife warden of BBMP, says that there is little option that HAL airport has. “HAL officials can’t go around shooting birds, while the garbage problem will not away. They have to try every option that has been studied and shown effective,” he said.

An HAL official said this was a “temporary solution”, and the current mechanism developed in the airport - including a team to scare away birds or use of firecrackers and to control insect population - were sufficient in regulating the presence of birds.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-April, 2017 16:28 IST
*Visit of Chief of The Air Staff Air Chief Marhsal BS Dhanoa *

PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC to Air Force Station Agra 

Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff, IAF visited Air Force Station Agra on 28 Apr 17. During the visit the CAS flew in the AWACS (Airborne Warning and Control System) as part of forces participating in the ongoing War gaming Exercise of Western Air Command “Exercise Trishul”. It was an exemplary demonstration of potency of the IAF with real time war like scenario in terms of Large Force Engagement of Air Superiority Fighters and Combat Enablers available in the arsenal of the IAF participating in a dense Electronic Warfare environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...tment-rally-from-tomorrow/article18315134.ece
The Indian Air Force (IAF) recruitment rally for recruitment of Airmen would be conducted at Ambedkar Stadium in the town on May 1 and 3 for the benefit of unemployed youth of the State.

Collector Sarfaraz Ahmed said here on Saturday that the candidates coming from Hyderabad, Khammam and Kothagudem district should appear for written test on May 1. Similarly, the candidates belonging to Karimnagar, Rajanna-Sircilla, Jagtial, Peddapalli, Nalgonda, Yadadri-Bhongir and Suryapet district should attend the recruitment rally on May 3.


The candidates should first appear for the written test. Later, a psychological test and physical fitness test would be held. Candidates, who have completed 10 plus 2 with least 50% marks in English language in the age group of 17 to 21 years, are eligible to attend the test. Further details can be had from www.airmenselection.gov.in. The district administration had decided to set up help desks at RTC bus station complex and the For details Candidates can dial 8801821478 and 9490163834 between 10.30 a.m. and 5 p.m. for any clarifications.


----------



## Winged Hussars

We need more MKIs.


----------



## X_Killer

Winged Hussars said:


> We need more MKIs.


What MKIs?

Most of the Russian Aircrafts with India oriented customisation are designated with MKI
Like IL-76MKI

But if you are talking about Su-30MKI, than the deal will be closed with total number of 272. But it's a time to upgrade them to SuperSukhoi standard.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Woohoo!
New C130-J30 for the IAF in Marietta:





Did we order a replacement for the one that crashed?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Woohoo!
> New C130-J30 for the IAF in Marietta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we order a replacement for the one that crashed?


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Today's the anniversary of first flight of one of the legends of IAF, English Electric Canberra. The first generation British Bomber first flew on 13 May, 1949.
> 
> Canberra was ordered by India, to replace its ageing B-24 Liberator bombers. Though Soviet Union allegedly offered India,a cheaper alternative in form of Ilyushin Il-28 ,Indian government was in favour of Canberras and total of 54 B(I)58 bombers, eight PR57 photo-reconnaissance aircraft, and six T4 training aircraft were ordered in January 1957.
> 
> Canberras became backbone of the Indian Air Force (IAF) for bombing raids and as a reconnaissance aircrafts for time to come and became a strength multiplier for IAF in various conflicts.
> 
> Canberra was used in 1962 in UN campaign against the breakaway Republic of Katanga in Africa. The most iconic role of Canberras came during Indo-Pakistani Wars in 1965 & 1971.
> 
> The most memorable event was the "Raid on Badin" in 1965 when IAF successfully destroyed critical radars at Badin using the Canberras.
> 
> In a similar raid by the IAF on Peshawar Air base was attempted to destroy Pakistani B-57 bombers, American-built Canberras however due to poor visibility, a road outside of the base was bombed, instead of the runway where PAF B-57 bombers were parked.
> During the Indo-Pakistani War of 1971, Indian Canberras flew a strategic sortie against the Karachi oil tanks, which helped the Indian Navy in a series of missile boat attacks against the Pakistani coast. On 10 Dec 1971, a reconnaissance sortie was flown to Gwadar, to check whether the Pakistan Navy had located any assets there to avoid the blockade of Karachi, which did not prove to be the case.
> 
> No.106 Squadron Canberras also made sorties over East Pakistan photographing avenues for the advance of Indian columns from various directions. Photo-reconnaissance was done of prospective drop zones for the parachute drop of the 2nd Battalion, the Parachute Regiment from which Tangail was selected. The Indian Navy requested photo-reconnaissance of Chittagong airfield and harbour, Cox's Bazaar airfield which was provided. Canberras of No.106 squadron squadron flew number of missions over enemy airfields, namely Ishurdi, Jessore, Kurmitola and Tejgaon airfields.
> 
> On 21 May 1999, prior to the commencement of the Kargil War, the Indian Air Force Air HQ assigned a Canberra PR57 aircraft of No.106 squadron on a photographic mission near the Line of Control, where it took a severe blow from a FIM-92 Stinger infrared homing missile on the starboard engine. The missile destroyed the left engine and damaged the aircraft but the pilots, Wing Commander Perumal and Flight Lieutenant Jha, landed the aircraft safely at a nearby air base. Wing Commander Perumal was awarded the Shaurya Chakra.
> 
> After a unfortunate crash of an IAF Canberra in 2005, the entire fleet was grounded and after 50 years of glorious service Canberra was finally retired by the IAF on 11 May 2007.


https://www.facebook.com/TeamINDRA/






> Canberra B(I)58 of the "Rapiers" - No.35 Squadron in flight. This aircraft survives today and is preserved as a gate guardian. Photo Courtesy : Phil Camp









> B(I)66 F1028 making a pre delivery flight over the English Channel.


And my personal favourite:






> Canberra IP990 making its last public appearance when it landed in at Yelahanka in 2005 for the Aero India show

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Lord Of Gondor said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TeamINDRA/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favourite:


Number plated yes, any guesses on which frame the No. 35 will get in the future?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

GuardianRED said:


> Number plated yes, any guesses on which frame the No. 35 will get in the future?


I am purely speculating here:
Wikipedia mentions that The Rapiers operate EW systems on Fighter/Bomber platforms and used to operate modified MiG21 Bis before being number plated so I will bet on a Su30 MKI with the required modifications.
IIRC, the SAP 518 have been tested but DRDO has something even better with the "Siva" and the High Band Jammer Pod (Second Image)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Lord Of Gondor said:


> I am purely speculating here:
> Wikipedia mentions that The Rapiers operate EW systems on Fighter/Bomber platforms and used to operate modified MiG21 Bis before being number plated so I will bet on a Su30 MKI with the required modifications.
> IIRC, the SAP 518 have been tested but DRDO has something even better with the "Siva"


That is some excellent speculation!!! .... It an perfect evolution from Canberra to MiG25 to Soon possible
E- Su30MKI


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

GuardianRED said:


> That is some excellent speculation!!! .... It an perfect evolution from Canberra to MiG25 to Soon possible
> E- Su30MKI


BRF had interesting discussion on the subject and one member mentioned that the SAP 518 severely restricted manoeuvrability of the Su 30MKI so DRDO is designing a High Band Jammer Pod(Behind Siva in the above picture) which does not limit manoeuvrability as badly.
But one thing is for sure, the IAF is gearing up very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Lord Of Gondor said:


> BRF had interesting discussion on the subject and one member mentioned that the SAP 518 severely restricted manoeuvrability of the Su 30MKI so DRDO is designing a High Band Jammer Pod(Behind Siva in the above picture) which does not limit manoeuvrability as badly.
> But one thing is for sure, the IAF is gearing up very well.


Agreed !... Think even PKS has a writeup on these Pods in this Blog, if you haven't seen it ... it is a good read!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Woohoo!
> New C130-J30 for the IAF in Marietta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we order a replacement for the one that crashed?


Already ordered. 
Total orders still to be delivered are 7 units of C-130


----------



## Hindustani78

Avani Chaturvedi, Bhawana Kanth, and Mohana Singh recently became the first women fighter pilots of the Indian Air Force (IAF)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-May, 2017 15:34 IST
*Air Marshal PN Pradhan AVSM Took Over as DCIDS (OPS), HQ IDS on 12 May 17 *

Air Marshal PN Pradhan AVSM took over as Deputy Chief of Integrated Defence Staff (Operations), HQ IDS. He was commissioned as a pilot in the Transport stream of the Indian Air Force in 1981. Whilst posted at transport squadrons, he qualified on all operational roles, especially in forward areas and ALGs in the North-East and J&K. He is a Qualified Flying Instructor and has been a pilot examiner on the Boeing and AN-32 aircraft. He was closely associated with the induction and operationalisation of Embraer-135, BBJ and C-130 fleets in the IAF.

He has had four command tenures including command of two operational bases & an Air Force Selection Board. He has held several important appointments at Command and Air Headquarters which include Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Transport and Helicopters) and Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Personal Airmen & Civilians) at Air Headquarters and served as the Senior Air Staff Officer of Southern Air Command.

For his distinguished service of an exceptionally high order he was awarded Ati Vishisht Seva Medal on 26 Jan 2014.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/in-a...perations-at-a-very-short-notice-2007222.html

New Delhi: IAF chief Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa has written a personal letter to each Indian Air Force officer, asking them “to be prepared for operations with our present holdings, at a very short notice”.

"In the present scenario, there is an ever persistent sub-conventional threat. Therefore, we need to be prepared for operations with our present holdings, at a very short notice. Training needs to be focused towards this," reads the letter

ACM Dhanoa took over as IAF chief almost three months ago.

As per news agency _ANI_, the "sub-conventional threat" is said to be a reference to the `proxy war` by the Pakistan, which is reflected in the increasing number of terror attacks on military camps and the rising public unrest in Jammu and Kashmir.

The mention in the letter of "our present holdings" is an indication of the severe shortfall in the number of fighter squadrons with the IAF.

The IAF is authorised 42 squadrons of fighter aircraft but its current holding is down to 33.

Asking officers to be "combat effective professionals", ACM Dhanoa writes that "there is no choice but to stay abreast of new technological advancements both own as well as that of our adversaries. Only then will we come out with war-winning, out of the box solutions."

The letter reminds officers that "in the recent past, there have been instances and occasions where lack of professionalism has shown the IAF in poor light".

Indulging in uncharacteristic plain speak, the IAF chief writes that "we have been witness to a few instances of `favouritism` in selection of officers for prime assignments and promotions".

"This is something we can ill afford," the letter reads.

The letter has been posted and delivered to each of the nearly 12,000 officers of the force.

This is the first time that an IAF chief has written a personal letter to all officers, although two Army chiefs - Field Marshal (then General) K M Cariappa on May 1, 1950 and General K Sundarji on February 1, 1986 - have penned similar missives.

An IAF spokesperson, however, described the letter as "internal communication" and refused to comment on its contents.

(With Agency inputs)


----------



## Hindustani78

*Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa, Chief of Air Staff, Indian Air Force at the Agra Air Force Station.(File Photo )*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...to-officers/story-A2z21PuLEaakYMRvzv7nmI.html

The Indian Air Force chief has asked his officers to be prepared for operations at short notice and “with our present holdings”, sending out rare individual letters to 12,000-odd personnel of the country’s air defence wing.

The letter by Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa, the chief of air staff, was signed on March 30, an IAF source told Hindustan Times.

The missive comes amid heightened tensions with Pakistan and occasional verbal exchanges with China, mainly over cross-border terrorism and spike in militancy in Kashmir.

“In the present scenario, there is an ever persistent sub-conventional threat. Therefore, we need to be prepared for operations with our present holdings, at a very short notice. Training needs to be focused towards this,” media reports quoted the air chief as saying.

The mention of *“sub-conventional threat”* in the letter was a reference to Pakistan’s proxy war, “which is reflected in the increasing number of terror attacks on military camps and the rising public unrest in Jammu and Kashmir”.


----------



## Hindustani78

Group Captain (Hony) Sachin Tendulkar with the Armed Force Personnel prior to the screening of the movie ‘Sachin A Billion Dreams’ at Air Force Auditorium Subroto Park, New Delhi.


----------



## Abingdonboy

New IAF C-130J caught testing at Lockheed Martin's production facility in Marietta

The aircraft with the serial number KC-3807 is speculated to be the replacement for the crashed Super Hercules (KC-3803) of the No. 77 Squadron 'Veiled Vipers'.

The aircraft will be delivered in the next few months followed by another 6 aircraft which will be based at AFS Arjan Singh in Panagarh.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing a seminar, jointly organised by the Indian Air Force (IAF) and the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII), in New Delhi on May 23, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, the Chairman, CII Northern Region Defence Committee, Shri Satish K. Kaura, the Air Officer In-Charge Maintenance, IAF, Air Marshal Sanjay Sharma and the Member, CII, National Defence Committee, Shri Pratyush Kumar are also seen.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa addressing a seminar, jointly organised by the Indian Air Force (IAF) and the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII), in New Delhi on May 23, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-May, 2017 18:32 IST
*Government Working towards Developing Indigenous Defence Manufacturing Capability *

The Government is working towards progressively reducing dependency on foreign manufacturers and developing the defence capabilities indigenously. This was informed by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre while addressing a seminar, jointly organised by the Indian Air Force (IAF) and Confederation of Indian Industry (CII), here today. 

Dr Bhamre further said, “We have included a new procurement category called the Buy Indian – IDDM (Indigenously Designed, Developed and Manufactured) category in the DPP [Defence Procurement Procedure]. This would be the most preferred category for procurement and it is expected to promote indigenously designed products and bring significant investment in defence R&D.” 

Speaking of partnership with defence industry, Dr Bhamre informed that “The Government of India has been working on formulating a ‘Strategic Partnership’ model for creating capacity in the private industry on a long term basis.” The Government had constituted a task force with experts from various fields to recommend criteria and prescribe methodology for selection of Strategic Partners. The report submitted by the task force has been examined at length and Government shall be issuing the policy for selection of strategic partners shortly. 

Alleviating concerns of the industry, the Minister said, the exchange rate variation protection has been made applicable for the Indian private sector at par with public sector undertakings for all categories of capital acquisitions. The preferential treatment given to DPSUs in excise duty/custom duty has been discontinued, as per the revised policy; all Indian industries (public and private) are subject to the same kind of exercise and custom duty levies. This would ensure a level playing field between the private and public sector. Another step that the Government has taken is to remove the custom duty exemption on import of defence equipment to encourage ‘Make in India’. 

Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal B S Dhanoa, while giving keynote address, said, “The modernisation plan of the IAF is being pursued with an aim to give impetus to ‘Make in India’ and to beef up the defence manufacturing base. We in IAF are keen to see that ‘Make in India’ initiative gets converted to a reality.” 

Speaking about self-reliance the Air Chief Marshal B S Dhanoa said, a high degree of indigenisation has been achieved in the field of radars and all the radars planned for induction in future are from Indian firms. The IAF is completely self-reliant in the field of software applications and a number of projects are functioning successfully on software developed by Indian firms. 

The CII National Defence Committee member, Shri Pratyush Kumar also addressed the gathering. Senior officials of Ministry of Defence and the IAF were present at the seminar.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-May, 2017 15:36 IST
*Mountaineering expedition by Indian Air Force team to Mount Dhaulagiri *

An Indian Air Force mountaineering team comprising of 12 members including a lady climber was launched on a mountaineering expedition to Mt Dhaulagiri in Nepal on 15 Apr 2017. Standing at 8167 M (26795 Ft) Mt Dhaulagiri is the seventh highest mountain in the world. The mountain's name Dhaulagiri comes from the Sanskrit word ‘dhawal’ meaning dazzling, white and beautiful and ‘giri’ meaning mountain.

The IAF team of mountaineers is led by Group Captain RC Tripathi who was the first 1AF air warrior to summit Mt Everest in 2005. The team reached the base camp after an arduous trek of eight days. At the base camp the team trained hard for a week to acclimatise and prepare itself for the challenge ahead. As the team was all set to start its summit attempt, a spell of bad weather forced it to literally cool its heels for almost one week. Finally when the weather gods smiled on 18 May 17, the team set out on its summit attempt in two groups. The first group of three climbers led by Squadron Leader Kevin Nishant after an extremely challenging climb successfully summited the peak and hoisted the Indian and IAF flag on the summit of Mt Dhaulagiri on 20 May 17 at 1730 h. Other summiteers were Corporal Ravinder and Corporal JPS Raina along with three sherpas.

It is indeed a moment of joy for IAF. Earlier in the year 2005, IAF had created history by hoisting tricolour and IAF flag on top of the world during its first ever expedition to Mt Everest and again in 2011 during an all women Everest expedition.


*************


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff, led a four aircraft, MiG-21 'Missing Man' formation flypast today, at AF Station Bhisiana, to honour the valour and supreme sacrifice of Kargil martyrs. The 'Missing Man' flypast is an aerial salute accorded to honour the fallen comrades-in-arms. The Arrow Formation of MiG-21 Bison, with a gap between two aircraft in the formation depicted the - Missing Man. Later, in a simple, yet poignant ceremony, he laid a wreath at the Memorial to honour martyrs who made the supreme sacrifice in the line of duty.
> Air Chief was on a three day visit to the station. *It is here, while commanding the 17 Squadron Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa had flown the MiG-21 T-96 aircraft, currently the oldest fighter in the IAF inventory. On this day in 1999, Squadron Leader Ajay Ahuja VrC (Posthumous) attained martyrdom during Kargil conflict. He was at that time the Flight Commander of 17 Squadron. Mrs. Alka Ahuja wife of Late Squadron Leader Ajay Ahuja VrC (Posthumous) was also present and the CAS presented her a plaque of ‘Missing Man’ formation. *
> 
> During his visit, the CAS also reviewed security and operational preparedness of the base. He complimented the personnel of the base for their combat readiness; and urged them to "learn from the past, practise in the present, and Win in the Future".


Wonderful gesture from the Chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-May, 2017 10:17 IST
*The CAS Visits AF Stn Bhisiana *

Pays Homage to Kargil Martyrs 

Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff, led a four aircraft, MiG-21 'Missing Man' formation flypast today, at AF Station Bhisiana, to honour the valour and supreme sacrifice of Kargil martyrs. The 'Missing Man' flypast is an aerial salute accorded to honour the fallen comrades-in-arms. The Arrow Formation of MiG-21 Bison, with a gap between two aircraft in the formation depicted the - Missing Man. Later, in a simple, yet poignant ceremony, he laid a wreath at the Memorial to honour martyrs who made the supreme sacrifice in the line of duty. 

Air Chief was on a three day visit to the station. It is here, while commanding the 17 Squadron Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa had flown the MiG-21 T-96 aircraft, currently the oldest fighter in the IAF inventory. On this day in 1999, Squadron Leader Ajay Ahuja VrC (Posthumous) attained martyrdom during Kargil conflict. He was at that time the Flight Commander of 17 Squadron. Mrs. Alka Ahuja wife of Late Squadron Leader Ajay Ahuja VrC (Posthumous) was also present and the CAS presented her a plaque of ‘Missing Man’ formation. 

During his visit, the CAS also reviewed security and operational preparedness of the base. He complimented the personnel of the base for their combat readiness; and urged them to "learn from the past, practise in the present, and Win in the Future". 

*****

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa paying homage to Kargil martyrs, at Bhatinda on May 27, 2017.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Wonderful gesture from the Chief.



I've always been very impressed with the IAF. Very strong in numbers and quality and I even liked it when the Harriers were ship borne. I like the variety of platforms and the large number of Su-30MKI's, really impressive. The MiG-29K's replacing the Harriers was a great move. It's basically the MiG-35 minus a few components mainly the AESA radar but even with the Zhuk-ME it's still very potent. 

Are the Jaguars still active?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Gomig-21 said:


> I've always been very impressed with the IAF. Very strong in numbers and quality and I even liked it when the Harriers were ship borne. I like the variety of platforms and the large number of Su-30MKI's, really impressive. The MiG-29K's replacing the Harriers was a great move. It's basically the MiG-35 minus a few components mainly the AESA radar but even with the Zhuk-ME it's still very potent.
> 
> Are the Jaguars still active?



Yes the Jaguars are active and are being upgraded with the AESA radars for maritime strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-May, 2017 16:05 IST
*Martyrs’ Day observed at Air Force Station Sarsawa *

Kargil Martyrs’ Day is observed all across the country to honour the martyrs who had laid down their lives in defence of our country. In keeping with the glorious traditions of the IAF, four air warriors of Air Force Sarsawa too had attained Martyrdom on 28 May 99 during Kargil Operations. On that day, one MI-17 Helicopter of the base took off for a mission with Squadron Leader Rajiv Pundir as pilot, Flight Lieutenant S Muhilan as co-pilot, Sergeant PVNR Prasad as Flight gunner and Sergeant RK Sahu as Flight Engineer. While carrying out a rocket attack on Tiger Hill in the Kargil Sector, the helicopter was shot down by the enemy and these air warriors made the supreme sacrifice in keeping with the highest traditions of service. Since then, 28th May is observed as Martyrs’ Day every year at this Station to honour these brave air warriors. This year, on 28 May the Air Officer Commanding and all air warriors of Air Force Station Sarsawa paid tribute to these brave air warriors by placing floral tributes at the War Memorial to commemorate the 18th anniversary of their supreme sacrifice. At the same time, four helicopters of the base took off for ‘Missing Man Formation’ in the sky, thereby, remembering the martyrs and showing gratitude towards them. Further, in the evening, a candle lighting ceremony was also organized where all families of the Station gathered and paid homage to the war heroes by lighting candles at the Station War Memorial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Are the Jaguars still active?


Very much.
And the big cat is getting her claws sharpened:


> Reacting to the development, Mr. T. Suvarna Raju, CMD, HAL said the aircraft is now equipped with world class avionics system. Air Marshal Bhadauria congratulated all those involved in achieving this milestone and said the *DARIN III Upgrade* is one of best upgrades in terms of data handling and overall capabilities.
> 
> The upgrade incorporates new state of the art avionics architecture including the Open System Architecture Mission Computer (OSAMC), Engine & Flight Instrument System (EFIS), Fire Control Radar, State of the Art Inertial Navigation System with GPS and Geodetic height correction, Solid State Digital Video Recording System (SSDVRS), Solid State Flight Data Recorder (SSFDR), Smart Multi-Function Display (SMD), Radio Altimeter with 20000 ft range, Autopilot with Alt Select & HNAV and Identification of Friend or Foe (IFF).


http://hal-india.com/Upgraded Jagua...lose to Initial Operational Clearance/ND__179



> The Darin III allows the Jaguar can carry new generation weapon systems like new generation ASRAAM Air to Air missiles more powerful AGM 88 HARM missiles for SEAD role, more powerful LGB/PGM’s with CBU-105 (Censor Fuzed Weapon). The Jaguar comes with RLG inertial navigation and a digital terrain mapping system which is a very good alternative to terrain hugging and avoidance Radar systems.
> 
> The Jaguar also comes with Israeli Listening pods for better recon and pin point ground attack missions with using of LGB/PGM. The DARIN III comes with IADS suites which allow the Jaguar escape from any kind of Airborne and Ground threats.


http://defenceupdate.in/sepecat-jag...-nuclear-carrying-and-ground-attack-aircraft/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Gomig-21 said:


> Are the Jaguars still active?


Last Jag was delivered in 2004. How it's possible to retire it in only 13 years.
Jag are intended to fly for atleast 25 years.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Very much.
> And the big cat is getting her claws sharpened:



"The big cat" niiice. Thanks for the links, buddy. Love the menacing look of the jet, especially from the front with the rear, landing gear that stick out to the sides like a golden eagle coming in for the kill! 








X_Killer said:


> Last Jag was delivered in 2004. How it's possible to retire it in only 13 years.
> Jag are intended to fly for atleast 25 years.



Good point. I wasn't aware that the last one was delivered that recently and always thought they were older birds bought by the IAF and just kept in excellent condition. Good to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Jag DARIN-III are far much better than Aircrafts of Indian enemy at west front like F-7, Mirage v, Mirage III, f-16A/B and sino jf-17 block 1
But we still considering them as potent fighters but only for peace time.
*Cheers!*


----------



## Windjammer

X_Killer said:


> Jag DARIN-III are far much better than Aircrafts of Indian enemy at west front like F-7, Mirage v, Mirage III, f-16A/B and sino jf-17 block 1
> But we still considering them as potent fighters but only for peace time.
> *Cheers!*


Really, then i wonder why IAF is always fielding it's Flankers, Fulcrums and Mirages in an effort to counter PAF.
Jaguar is basically a ground attack aircraft and doesn't stand much of a chance as a fighter....and IAF having lost over 50 without once firing in anger also puts a big question mark on how it's operated.


----------



## X_Killer

Windjammer said:


> Really, then i wonder why IAF is always fielding it's Flankers, Fulcrums and Mirages in an effort to counter PAF.
> Jaguar is basically a ground attack aircraft and doesn't stand much of a chance as a fighter....and IAF having lost over 50 without once firing in anger also puts a big question mark on how it's operated.


Dude, refresh your calculations, DARIN-III gets IOC in Nov'16 , also only 60 jags are planned to be upgraded for this level.
IAF has 250+ Flankers situated at almost all forward bases.
If you review 1999 Kargil, there was no flanker/MKI in service with IAF. Only Jaguars and Mirages swiftly handle the situation.
If you like to compare crashes , why do you like to say this report from Pak media :


----------



## Gomig-21

X_Killer said:


> Jag DARIN-III are far much better than Aircrafts of Indian enemy at west front like F-7, Mirage v, Mirage III, f-16A/B and sino jf-17 block 1
> But we still considering them as potent fighters but only for peace time.
> *Cheers!*



Mmmm...look, I don't have a cat in this fight, let me make that clear haha (I know how touchy this subject is with all the passionate Pakistanis and Indian bros and I respect and admire both), but the Jaguar is not really a multi-role AC and more relegated to CAS and G/A roles, and in reality, it was originally designed -- and I'm guessing India acquired it and the kits for HAL to assemble them -- mostly for the difficult and terrible role of delivering nuclear bombs. This was really its primary, role as the British and French had designed it to be back in the 60's and its airframe is not suitable for dogfitghting and for the sake of objectivity, even to the capability of the PAF Mirage V with the Rose upgrade etc. The question becomes it's BVR performance and how good that is. But even that, and PAF's F-16's Blck 52 can also deploy AIM-120's. I'm not sure if their A/B's have been upgraded to fire the AIM-120, or even their F-7's can fire the PL-12 or something close, but the Jag's role would most likely have escort for AA protection due to its primary role. I think you guys are covered simply by the count of the Su-30MKI and MiG-29K's and Mirage 2K's etc, So plenty to fill the A/A role besides the Jag. This is what impressed me about the IAF, quantity & quality but I don't underestimate the PAK, either. 

Wiki lists the active count @ 145 units, is the number that high? That's a lot if true.



Windjammer said:


> ....and IAF having lost over 50 without once firing in anger also puts a big question mark on how it's operated.



50 lost? That seems like an incredibly high number, not even combat attrition should be near that count (considering the variety of aircraft at their disposal), let alone peacetime, operational crashes. Are you sure about that number?


----------



## X_Killer

Gomig-21 said:


> Mmmm...look, I don't have a cat in this fight, let me make that clear haha (I know how touchy this subject is with all the passionate Pakistanis and Indian bros and I respect and admire both), but the Jaguar is not really a multi-role AC and more relegated to CAS and G/A roles, and in reality, it was originally designed -- and I'm guessing India acquired it and the kits for HAL to assemble them -- mostly for the difficult and terrible role of delivering nuclear bombs. This was really its primary, role as the British and French had designed it to be back in the 60's and its airframe is not suitable for dogfitghting and for the sake of objectivity, even to the capability of the PAF Mirage V with the Rose upgrade etc. The question becomes it's BVR performance and how good that is. But even that, and PAF's F-16's Blck 52 can also deploy AIM-120's. I'm not sure if their A/B's have been upgraded to fire the AIM-120, or even their F-7's can fire the PL-12 or something close, but the Jag's role would most likely have escort for AA protection due to its primary role. I think you guys are covered simply by the count of the Su-30MKI and MiG-29K's and Mirage 2K's etc, So plenty to fill the A/A role besides the Jag. This is what impressed me about the IAF, quantity & quality but I don't underestimate the PAK, either.


 Enemy radars that pick up the Jaguars would scramble fighters to intercept them. 
To deal with these, the Jaguar will be fitted with the EL/M-2052 radar, supplied by Israeli company, Elta. This “active electronically scanned array" radar allows pilots to simultaneously track enemy fighters, guide missiles towards them, while also jamming enemy communications and radar. While the Jaguar is primarily a strike fighter, its new AESA radar, coupled with a good air-to-air missile, would provide it a formidable capability against attacking enemy fighters.

IAF will never let go any jet on individual flights. They always fight in groups like predators


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Wiki lists the active count @ 145 units, is the number that high? That's a lot if true.


Last I read, the IAF had 130 Single Seat Jaguars and 30 Trainers.
And you are completely right in that the Jaguar will have escorts. But the addition of the AIM 132 ASRAAM and the ELTA EL/M 2052 FCR will play major roles in helping the pilot keep safe, if the escorts are taken out.

And in the IAF no other fighter does reliable low level attacks like the Jaguar does although the MiG 27 is more sound for this role due to the Titanium Tub for the cockpit and the beastly GSh-6-30 





But the supply of spares is low-to-nil so more responsibilities for the Jaguar.

Here is one of my favourite videos on the Jaguar (Maritime Strike Variant) in the IAF:




You can see very low altitude flying by these aircraft(15 meters above surface) in the video too.

In the Indo-Pak scenario, the major Strike Corps of the Army (II Corps/Kharga Corps, based in Ambala) depends on these very Jaguars(Also based in Air Force Base-Ambala) to support their thrust.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Last I read, the IAF had 130 Single Seat Jaguars and 30 Trainers.
> And you are completely right in that the Jaguar will have escorts. But the addition of the AIM 132 ASRAAM and the ELTA EL/M 2052 FCR will play major roles in helping the pilot keep safe, if the escorts are taken out.
> 
> And in the IAF no other fighter does reliable low level attacks like the Jaguar does although the MiG 27 is more sound for this role due to the Titanium Tub for the cockpit and the beastly GSh-6-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the supply of spares is low-to-nil so more responsibilities for the Jaguar.
> 
> Here is one of my favourite videos on the Jaguar (Maritime Strike Variant) in the IAF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see very low altitude flying by these aircraft(15 meters above surface) in the video too.
> 
> In the Indo-Pak scenario, the major Strike Corps of the Army (II Corps/Kharga Corps, based in Ambala) depends on these very Jaguars(Also based in Air Force Base-Ambala) to support their thrust.



Good stuff, Gondor. What a classic machine. With the Rafales coming and hopefully someday the FGFA will come to fruition and the IAF will be even more impressive. Add Tejas to the mix and wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

IAF officers jubilate after their passing out parade at the Air Force Technical College, Jalahalli in Bengaluru.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...m-september/story-UE2nsTELPGkSq7ztdLOPBO.html

India’s first female combat aircraft pilots are likely to fly the supersonic Sukhoi-30 jets after they complete the last leg of their training in September, Indian Air Force officials told Hindustan Times.

The three women are currently training on British Hawk advanced jet trainers at an IAF facility at Kalaikunda in West Bengal. Bhawana Kanth, Mohana Singh and Avani Chaturvedi were commissioned as flying officers in the IAF last June.

“There are varied options but we are working on plans to assign the women fighter pilots to fly Su-30 fighter planes initially. It’s a new generation, twin-seater aircraft,” a senior officer familiar with the plan said.

The women volunteered for the fighter stream after the government ended a rigid gender-based combat exclusion policy in October 2015.

The women are part of a batch of 40 flying officers training on Hawks at the Kalaikunda air force station. The batch was supposed to be assigned to fighter squadrons in June itself but the plan has been delayed by three months due to training backlog and weather-related issues. Such delays are not unusual.

Former IAF chief Arup Raha, during whose tenure the fighter stream was thrown open to women, endorsed the plan to let the women begin with flying Su-30 fighter jets. “I would prefer that the women go to a Su-30 squadron. It’s one of the most modern fighters in the IAF fleet and we also have the jets in large numbers. It’s a frontline plane and the women will learn to handle the systems faster,” Air Chief Marshal Raha (retd) told HT.

He headed the IAF for three years before retiring on December 31, 2016.

The IAF has contracted 272 Su-30 MKI fighter planes, out of which nearly 240 have been delivered. The remaining are likely to be inducted over the next three years.

The women fighter pilots could be stationed together considering there are only three of them in the IAF. “In the initial stages, the pressure could be high. It’s good to have company. They can learn from each other,” Raha added.

IAF sources said the performance of the women during their training matched that of their male colleagues. However, no female trainee has opted for the fighter stream after the three women.

The IAF has advised women trainees to put off motherhood for at least four years after they are commissioned as fighter pilots so that their flying schedule is not disrupted.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force ground crew work on a BAE system HAWK MK 132 advance jet trainer aircraft at the Bidar Air Force station in Karnataka State.






The aircraft is capable of carrying 3000 kilograms of weapons consisting of air-to-air missiles; air-to-surface missiles; air-to-surface rocket and bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

X_Killer said:


> Oh! Really.
> I just wondered why this stupid sucking kid didn't know that 200+ Su-30MKI are manufactured by HAL , Almost all jaguars are manufactured by HAL. Hawk trainer is also manufactured at HAL Whereas we have many Indigenous platforms in services.


SU-30, Grounded at least four times in IAF service, despite tall claims of being manufactured in India, it's only some 65% operational due to lack of spare parts....no such issues with JF-17.
Jaguars....IAF has managed to crash 56 examples without once firing in anger.
Hawk....you might be building it under licence but still having to import the PC-7 which first flew in 1966.


> PAF , I may call it as Paglet/Prank Air Force, which flies ancient jets and also using a junk Fighter 17 which is rejected by the developer's air force I.e. PLAAF. In 1990's they developed a jet FC-1 but Air Force called it as junk hence rejected. 2 JF-17'S are already crashed along with their pilots = 100% pilot killing ratio.


There are plenty of ideal names for your Agni Pankh (A Russian General once referred to the IAF as Cow in the Cockpits)...any how, the JF-17 since it's induction has participated and flown in Parades unlike the Tejas which until this year was dragged on a trailer, more over, the JF-17 has been flown out to international airshows in UK, Turkey, China, Dubai, Paris, Oman and Saudi Arab, do you have the confidence for your Tejas to be flown out to these destinations...more over the JF-17s have clocked some 40000 sorties, we may have lost a couple of examples of this single engine jet but hell you have managed to crash even a four engine C-130 in an inverted position which still baffles folks at Lockeed.


> Now come to mushshak, Swedish developed Safari renamed as MFI-17 by some chunks. It should be shameful. Still Saab manufactured Safari were more potent and have quite good flight hours but PAC manufactured so called mushshak are crashed now a days. More than 10 trainers were crashed so far.


Yup, shameful indeed when you start christening others projects as , Shamsher, Bahadur, Vajra Baaz, etc... but then it's Indians psyche to adopt Western names.
As for the crashes, well, if they don't fly, they don't die, it's probably the most numerous aircraft in use in Pakistan and exported to at least 10 countries around the globe....now compare that with another Indian achievement HAL HPT-32, that was cause of a mutiny in the IAF.


> I still don't know, why monkeys loves to CHEST THUMPING for others properties. I'll try to get answers from forest explorers.
> 
> I have a video from PAKISTAN's news channel, which may show the actual status of Prank Air Force.
> NOTE: BLINDS WILL NIT BE ABLE TO VIEW THESE FACTS, SO KEEP AWAY


Since you like calling others names, well, here's a case of Monkey sees Monkey does.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Windjammer said:


> SU-30, Grounded at least four times in IAF service, despite tall claims of being manufactured in India, it's only some 65% operational due to lack of spare parts....no such issues with JF-17.
> Jaguars....IAF has managed to crash 56 examples without once firing in anger.
> Hawk....you might be building it under licence but still having to import the PC-7 which first flew in 1966.
> 
> There are plenty of ideal names for your Agni Pankh (A Russian General once referred to the IAF as Cow in the Cockpits)...any how, the JF-17 since it's induction has participated and flown in Parades unlike the Tejas which until this year was dragged on a trailer, more over, the JF-17 has been flown out to international airshows in UK, Turkey, China, Dubai, Paris, Oman and Saudi Arab, do you have the confidence for your Tejas to be flown out to these destinations...more over the JF-17s have clocked some 40000 sorties, we may have lost a couple of examples of this single engine jet but hell you have managed to crash even a four engine C-130 in an inverted position which still baffles folks at Lockeed.
> 
> Yup, shameful indeed when you start christening others projects as , Shamsher, Bahadur, Vajra Baaz, etc... but then it's Indians psyche to adopt Western names.
> As for the crashes, well, if they don't fly, they don't die, it's probably the most numerous aircraft in use in Pakistan and exported to at least 10 countries around the globe....now compare that with another Indian achievement HAL HPT-32, that was cause of a mutiny in the IAF.
> 
> Since you like calling others names, well, here's a case of Monkey sees Monkey does.


well well well jammer bhaiyye forget everything point still is we right now have filght ready avilibilty rate of 65% and have 250 MKIs as of now that means 163 meaning almost 9 full quads always ready to attack 24X7 backed by 63 upgraded Mig29 & 54 upgraded M2K V 5s backed by 125 upgraded Darin 3 jaguars with 125 bisons and 3 Phalcons and 3 DRDO AWACS so its not just MKOs that will be a problem or come as fisrt strike and its not that only you have PGMs, LGBs glide bombs or SDBs or so called anty radiation missiles ... think of what we have here cause when it starts your PAF knows they wont even know what hit them thats why both PLAAF & PAF do not want to push the panik button no matter what happens ... dont trut me ask any one up there in decission making athourity irrespective off what they say in publik for the publik cinsumption jammer bhiyye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

GURU DUTT said:


> well well well jammer bhaiyye forget everything point still is we right now have filght ready avilibilty rate of 65% and have 250 MKIs as of now that means 163 meaning almost 9 full quads always ready to attack 24X7 backed by 63 upgraded Mig29 & 54 upgraded M2K V 5s backed by 125 upgraded Darin 3 jaguars with 125 bisons and 3 Phalcons and 3 DRDO AWACS so its not just MKOs that will be a problem or come as fisrt strike and its not that only you have PGMs, LGBs glide bombs or SDBs or so called anty radiation missiles ... think of what we have here cause when it starts your PAF knows they wont even know what hit them thats why both PLAAF & PAF do not want to push the panik button no matter what happens ... dont trut me ask any one up there in decission making athourity irrespective off what they say in publik for the publik cinsumption jammer bhiyye
> 
> View attachment 402951


Lambi chouri baat choro Guru bahi, the fact is...
Every day your netas and war lord give statements to please Indians, we can fight Pakistan, we can fight China, we can fight both at once....then what happens in the air near LOC, that is not disclosed to the public.
Your media and armed forces are hand in glove, aap key media ki tara, aub aap key warlords bi TRP rating kamaney lag gayee....kabi Chinese ya American Generals ney asey teer hawa mein chorey hain. ???
If the IAF was so capable, they wouldn't need to display their own wreckage to please Indian public....aub aap khud hi jan lou....koun kis ko bewqoof bana raha hey....


----------



## GURU DUTT

Windjammer said:


> Lambi chouri baat choro Guru bahi, the fact is...
> Every day your netas and war lord give statements to please Indians, we can fight Pakistan, we can fight China, we can fight both at once....then what happens in the air near LOC, that is not disclosed to the public.
> Your media and armed forces are hand in glove, aap key media ki tara, aub aap key warlords bi TRP rating kamaney lag gayee....kabi Chinese ya American Generals ney asey teer hawa mein chorey hain. ???
> If the IAF was so capable, they wouldn't need to display their own wreckage to please Indian public....aub aap khud hi jan lou....koun kis ko bewqoof bana raha hey....


well ulta chorr kotwal ko dantey 

do we have any MOD guy briefing indian media like ISPR in pakistan and does indian media sings ISPR like pakistani media and does indian media gets plots and bunglows like pakistani media gets in defence enclaves in pakistan ... well come to india and do some research instead of saying as what is fed to you by your ISPR jammer bhiyye you live in scotland you at least yshuld be unbaised 

now as for two front war we are preparing for it ever since 1964-65 and all our doctroine and engagemenst are based on it so do not worry as for chinese or americans well americans no matter what will always choose india over pakistan and chinese under no circumsatnces even if there investment in pakistan is at stake would not put there mainlands at risk by attacking india for pakistan ... period its common sense 

now as for IAF and its capabilty well i cannot tell you what we are capable of but mushy sure wanted to neuke india way back in 1999 and it was not american but chinese who stopped him in doing so cause they knew all would be lost as they very well knew what was india capable of doing even then just forget what we are now and thats the main reason why even your Ummah biradraan and China does not want to unsettel good relations with india but its your top brass in GHQ whose ego cannot digest it but ask any british or US or russian or for that matter a chinese one general who know a little bit about neuclear warfare about where india stands right now and im sure you will not beleve what they will say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X_Killer

As I stated above *why monkeys loves to CHEST THUMPING for others properties?
*
I don't know why stupids loves to put their leg in others properties (read as Thread). 

As far as, military equipment manufacturing is concerned, we have enough knowledge and experience to crush others poisonous sights. We already proved our strength many times against our western neighbour.

Soon there will be begging bowl instead of moon and star.

*CHEERS!*






IAF at longewala , securing the Sovereignty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The irony is it's the *SLUM DOGS*, who no one cares about, run wild barking at anyone and every one... instead of making tall claims, one should first acquire the comprehension to focus on subject, else, Mukerian railyards, Pathankot, Kalaikunda are all burning issues for the nuisance in the East. 
As for Star and crescent, well, So far it's the Tiranga which has the habit to crash and burned.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Windjammer said:


> The irony is it's the *SLUM DOGS*, who no one cares about, run wild barking at anyone and every one... instead of making tall claims, one should first acquire the comprehension to focus on subject, else, Mukerian railyards, Pathankot, Kalaikunda are all burning issues for the nuisance in the East.
> As for Star and crescent, well, So far it's the Tiranga which has the habit to crash and burned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 402956


just to add more to your post


























@Areesh @naveedullahkhankhattak


----------



## X_Killer

INDIAN AIR FORCE, The pride of India





Another kick on back stabbers........


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Narendra Trump said:


> just to add more to your post
> View attachment 402961
> View attachment 402962
> View attachment 402963
> View attachment 402964
> View attachment 402965
> View attachment 402966
> View attachment 402967
> View attachment 402968
> 
> 
> @Areesh @naveedullahkhankhattak


sabre slayer is a joke name given yo Gnat aftershocks one failed and disappointing air combat between one sabre and 6 Gnats over Kashmir before the war. 
despite surrounded by 6 Gnats and the fact that his aircraft was already damaged, the PAF pilot with valour and professionalism was able to land his aircraft safely on the base. 
and meanwhile India awarded one of the pilot of Gnat which was able to damage sabre vir chakra and also gave him the title of sabre slayer which he never deserved.

IAF's Squadron Leader Trevor J. Keelor of No. 23 Squadron is the great sabre slayer.
However the sabre he 'shot down' was flown in badly damaged condition and somehow rough landed back at the base. The Sabre pilot, Flt Lt Yusaf Ali Khan, was given Sitara-e-Jurat for surviving dog fight with six Gnats (while his wingman was ordered to leave since he couldn't jettison his fuel tanks) and bringing the damaged Sabre back home.


----------



## X_Killer

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> sabre slayer is a joke name given yo Gnat aftershocks one failed and disappointing air combat between one sabre and 6 Gnats over Kashmir before the war.


LOL, 
For your kind information, the video for the above mentioned incident is already added.
There are 6 sabres and 2 Gnats.


----------



## Windjammer

*Just read how the so called Sabre Slayer died in fear of PAF.*


*November 20, 2008*
*Cheapest Kill*


The morning of 7th of December was quite hazy, particularly at lower altitudes where the dust of Punjab plains mingled with the moist, cold air, giving the sky a murky appearance. It was just four days since the 1971 Indo-Pak War had broken out. While the PAF was conserving its air effort in the early stages of war, IAF’s intensity of air operations was building up at a fast pace.

Flg Off Man Mohan Singh was ferrying a Gnat from Halwara, to beef up a detachment of No 2 Squadron at Amritsar where these aircraft were deployed to perform air defence duties. As Mohan was nearing home, the controller at Amritsar Radar asked him to delay his landing while a pair of Su-7s took off. After holding off for a few minutes, Mohan resumed a northerly heading for the Base.

Sqn Ldr Farooq Haider, a veteran of the ’65 War, was sitting as the duty controller in No 403 Radar Squadron which was located in the outskirts of Lahore. Watching the radar scope intently, he had picked up a blip as it approached Tarn Taran, south of Amritsar. With the adversary nearing its home Base, Farooq had to act fast. He commenced the interception with steady instructions on the radio.

“Your target now over Tarn Taran, heading 360; do not acknowledge.”

“Target 20 (degrees) right, five (miles), turn hard left 360, do not climb; do not acknowledge.”

“Target 12 o’clock, two (miles), go full bore; do not acknowledge.”

“Okay, target is one mile ahead …”

The IAF had been expecting PAF fighters to sneak in below radar cover. Thus, to be doubly sure about any undetected intruders, the IAF used a capability that it was well equipped for – eavesdropping into pilot-controller conversation. Listening in to what was going on, the IAF controller was completely dumbfounded at the development, for he had not yet picked up any blip on his scope. All of a sudden, he frantically shouted on the radio to announce the presence of interceptors in the Gnat’s rear quarters! It was no surprise that the controller's warning to Mohan sounded eerie, as if a spectre was being reported. With the interceptors’ distance rapidly reducing and shooting down of the Gnat almost a certainty, the controller followed up with a panic ‘break’ call. Mohan reacted as any fighter pilot would have done in that situation. He yanked back on the control stick and threw in a very tight turn to shake off his pursuers.

Farooq noticed that the blip had disappeared from the radar screen shortly after manoeuvring had commenced. Normally, he would have enquired about the fate of the target from the interceptor pilots within moments of the shooting. This time, however, he had to be discrete. “Maintain radio silence and recover at low altitude,” he called out. Meanwhile, Farooq and his fellow controllers wondered if the vanished blip meant that the aircraft had landed at its Base.

_India’s Official History of Indo-Pak War, 1971,_ published thirty years later, covers the air operations with a diary of action which includes important events like air raids, aerial victories and losses on both sides. A keen reader would notice acknowledgement of the loss of a Gnat on 7th December 1971 in which, “the pilot tried to take evasive action when warned of Pak aircraft in the vicinity. He lost control and crashed[1].” The only inaccuracy with the account is that Pakistani aircraft were nowhere near!

Standing CAPs were a rare commodity due to excessive demands on PAF’s limited assets. Farooq had, therefore, reacted to the emergent situation in a most ingenuous way. He impulsively decided to fake an interception in the knowledge that his calls would be monitored. The thrill of playing a prank was better than getting frustrated at the sight of an enemy blip pacing away unscathed. In the event, Farooq’s trick resulted in a bargain of great value, which can be gleaned from the amazing fact that not a gallon of fuel was expended, nor was a single bullet fired. Arguably, it stands as the *cheapest kill* of air warfare.

_________________________

[1] Chapter X – ‘The IAF in the West,’ page 427.

_This article is an excerpted chapter from Air Cdre Kaiser Tufail's book, *Great Air Battles of Pakistan Air Force*, published by Ferozsons (Pvt) Ltd, 2005._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

X_Killer said:


> IAF always teach the lesson to its Enemies that "BAAP BAAP HOTA HAI"



Acha


----------



## Windjammer

X_Killer said:


> IAF always teach the lesson to its Enemies that "BAAP BAAP HOTA HAI"
> 
> Baki to Hafiz Saeed bhi Pakistani asset tha,
> These are Parvez musarraf's words not mine.
> 
> Keep it up


In real war, dialogue nai, bullet aur missile chaltey hain,


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

X_Killer said:


> LOL,
> For your kind information, the video for the above mentioned incident is already added.
> There are 6 sabres and 2 Gnats.


the seconsabre due to technical problems ha to return and one sabre was left alone to face 6 Gnats.
morever gnats have only claimed 7 kills of sabre in 65 war. that doesn't make it sabre slayer.



X_Killer said:


> LOL,
> For your kind information, the video for the above mentioned incident is already added.
> There are 6 sabres and 2 Gnats.


by adding video it was proved that the term sabre slayer was a joke.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-June, 2017 14:31 IST
*Joint IAF-HPTDC Multi adventure Expedition *

Indian Air Force in coordination with Himachal Pradesh Tourism Development Corporation (HPTDC) is undertaking a Joint Multi Adventure Expedition from 12 Jun 17 to 17 Jun 17. The expedition includes Parasailing, Paramotor over Shimla Airport (Jubbar hatti). A joint team of IAF and HPTDC would participate in Mountain Terrain Biking (MTB) competition at Shimla, Paragliding at Joginder Nagar (Bir Billing), Trekking at Beas Kund and River Rafting at Pirdi (Kullu). 

A team of 25 talented air warriors, including four women officers, led by Wing Commander SS Malik will participate in the activities. 

The aim of the expedition is to inculcate a spirit of adventure and team work among air warriors. The joint expedition with HPTC will give exposure to our air warriors and will promote the motto 'Join the IAF with Pride' and will provide wide publicity to Indian Air Force. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/617822/bipin-rawat-reviews-iaf-combined.html
JBS Umanadh, Hyderabad, DH News Service Jun 17 2017, 10:03 IST




General Rawat reviewed impressive parade by 120 pilots and ground duty officers including 25 women of the Air Force Academy at Dundigal. DH Photo

Army Chief General Bipin Rawat on Saturday called upon freshly graduated Indian Air Force pilot officers to be alert in view of growing external threats and law and order situations in certain states.

Earlier General Rawat reviewed impressive parade by 120 pilots and ground duty officers including 25 women of the Air Force Academy at Dundigal.

General Rawat gave away awards to flying officers excelled in training. Flying Officer K Koushik received Presidents plaque and also the chief of air staff sword of honour for standing first in overall merit in pilot course.

Flying officer Bhupindra Singh and Flying Officer B lasyaVadana were awarded Presidents plaque for being first in overall merit in navigation and ground duty branches respectively.

The spectators were treated with a spectacular aerobatic display by Sarang the helicopter aerobatic team of IAF, Suryakiran ,Hawk aerobatic team of IAF, Chetak helicopter ansPC 7 aircrafts.

*************
JBS Umanadh, Hyderabad, DH News Service Jun 17 2017, 15:30 IST




Chief of Army Staff General Bipin Rawat. Deccan Herald photo
http://www.deccanherald.com/content/617848/army-chief-asks-armed-forces.html
Chief of Army Staff General Bipin Rawat on Saturday called upon armed forces not to lose the trust of the people of the country by maintaining high standards of integrity.

“Integrity is the foundation of our military profession. If doubted; we may lose the trust our society, if the society doesn’t trust its defense forces it will be difficult for the nation to maintain its military and protect itself,” the General said addressing the freshly graduated Indian Air Force pilot officers at the Air Force Academy here at Dundigal.

He wanted the young officers to be alert in view of growing external threats and law and order situations in certain states. “Technology has changed the way wars are fought. But globalization has made these technologies close not only to our adversaries but also to the non-state actors,” he said asking the officers not to lose sight of the mission which is defending the country.

Earlier General Rawat reviewed impressive parade by 120 pilots and ground duty officers including 25 women of the 199th batch at the Air Force Academy. General Rawat gave away awards to flying officers excelled in training. Flying Officer K Koushik received Presidents plaque and also the chief of air staff sword of honour for standing first in overall merit in pilot course. 

Flying officer Bhupindra Singh and Flying Officer B Lasya Vadana were awarded Presidents plaque for being first in overall merit in navigation and ground duty branches respectively. At the “Pipping” ceremony the Flight cadets were given their stripes and they were administered an oath by the Commandant of the Academy Air Marshall Amit Tiwari.

The spectators were treated to a spectacular aerobatic display by Sarang the helicopter aerobatic team of IAF, Suryakiran, Hawk aerobatic team of IAF, Chetak helicopter and PC 7 aircraft.

The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat reviewing the Combined Graduation Parade at Air Force Academy, Dundigal, in Hyderabad on June 17, 2017.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat presenting the wings to the officers of Flying branch, at the Combined Graduation Parade at Air Force Academy, Dundigal, in Hyderabad on June 17, 2017.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat presenting the President's Plaque to the Flying Officer Laasya Vadana who stood first in Ground Duty branch, at the Combined Graduation Parade at Air Force Academy, Dundigal, in Hyderabad on June 17, 2017.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat presenting the Chief of Air Staff Sword of Honour to Flying Officer K. Koushik who stood first in Flying branch, at the Combined Graduation Parade at Air Force Academy, Dundigal, in Hyderabad on June 17, 2017.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat with the prize winners at the Combined Graduation Parade at Air Force Academy, Dundigal, in Hyderabad on June 17, 2017.




The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat addressing a press conference after the Combined Graduation Parade at Air Force Academy, Dundigal, in Hyderabad on June 17, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...o-rights-violations-in-jk/article19096073.ece

 
*I am confident that the youth picking up arms will soon realise that it is not good for their State and people, says Army Chief Bipin Rawat *
Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, stressed that the Indian Army would always counter violations across the LOC and vouched for its human rights record.

Interacting with the media during graduation parade and commissioning of flying cadets of Air Force Academy, Dundigal, General Rawat maintained that the Indian Army and other agencies were doing a great job in keeping the law and order situation in Jammu and Kashmir under control.

“Some parts of southern Kashmir are troublesome, but all security forces are doing a great job and necessary actions are taken to bring the situation under control soon. There should be no cause for concern,” he said. He added that the Army has to remain in the valley to keep the trouble away.

When asked about locals taking arms against the Army, General Rawat blamed misinformation and propaganda. “This is compelling the younger generation to pick up arms. I am quite confident that they will soon understand that what they are doing is not good for their State and people,” he said. “All that the armed forces want is peace and tranquillity.”


Speaking about stone-pelting in Kashmir by civilians he said, “Our men who operate in the valley are trained to handle the situation. They know how to deal with children and women. We believe in human rights and have a good record for it.”

In the context of alleged human rights violation following the use of a Kashmiri man as human shield by an officer, “Our Army is trained to perform under various circumstances. The effort is to make sure there are no human rights violations.”

Answering a question on road closures in Secunderabad Cantonment, General Rawat cited security concerns and imposing restrictions as the prerogative of the local military authority.
*******







HYDERABAD, June 17, 2017 23:08 IST
Updated: June 17, 2017 23:08 IST

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ops-the-iaf-flying-course/article19096131.ece

His journey from Karimnagar to the cockpits of the country’s fastest machines, has been possible by single-minded dedication for joining the armed forces. And the young man, Koushik Kundarapu, was the cynosure of all eyes not just for being the topper, but for also being a Telugu.

Koushik received the Chief of Air Staff Sword and President’s Plaque for topping the flying course. Ever since he was 10, Koushik dreamt of life as a pilot. On Saturday, his dreams took off in a grand way as he graduated from the Air Force Academy, Dundigal, with flying honours. At the top of his class, he is on his way to flying the Indian Air Force’s fighter planes. “I joined Sainik school when I was 10. Ever since I have been away from home. I will always be away from home and my family, but what I have achieved is worth it,” he said. A small fraction of a graduating class goes on to join the pride of IAF, the squadrons of fighter jets. “I will have to train more before I can be called a fighter pilot. From here, I will be heading to Bidar,” the flying officer who recently turned 21, said. After high school, Koushik entered the National Defence Academy where he trained with other cadets before completing his training at Dundigal.

*Uttam appreciates *

Telangana Pradesh Congress Committee (TPCC) chief N. Uttam Kumar Reddy, appreciated Koushik for his achievement. In a congratulatory message, Mr. Reddy, who himself was a fighter pilot with the Indian Air Force, said it was great to learn about a Telangana boy topping the course and taking the prestigious Chief of Air Staff Sword. “I am reminded of my own course days and the service period,” he said.

***





The cadets celebrating after their graduation parade. | Photo Credit: Nagara Gopal 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Hyderabad/a-fit-start-for-a-soaring-career/article19096104.ece

* 120 cadets graduate from Air Force Academy *
“Do not fly during bad weather and do not fly if you are feeling over confident,” said a newly-minted flying officer Aman Nidhi when asked if she had any jittery moments up in the air while training. The 120 cadets who graduated from the Air Force Academy at Dundigal would branch off following their commissioning in their allotted areas of work for further training, but would remain united, thanks to their passion for flying. However, given perennial questions about the safety of the aircraft that the Indian Air Force operates, mainly in the context of the MiG crashes, the young cadets had sagacious words of advice that belied their age.

“It is the man often and seldom the machine. One has to remain alert to all possibilities in order to effectively handle tough situations,” Ms. Nidhi, who harboured dreams of playing cricket before committing to flying, said. She and another woman officer were commissioned as helicopter pilots. A third woman flying officer was commissioned as transport aircraft pilot. Flying Officer B. Laasya Vadana was awarded the President’s Plaque for overall merit in navigation and ground duty branches.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-June, 2017 17:27 IST
*Indian Air Force gears up for the 3rd International Yoga Day *

For commemorating the 3rd International Yoga Day, Indian Air Force has issued directions to all its Air Force Bases for befitting celebration on 21 Jun 17 for promoting 'Knowledge and Practice' of Yoga. During 'Man Ki Baat' on 28 May 17, Hon'ble Prime Minister had desired that efforts should be made to encourage participation of ‘Three Generations' together towards the commemoration of 3rd International Yoga Day. In view of this, IAF has trained over 800 air warriors as Yoga instructors for undertaking in house training of Air Force personnel, families and Air Force School children.

Mass Yoga demonstration and practice is planned at New Delhi at Air Force Station New Delhi and Vayu Sena Vatika at Gurugram for IAF personnel and families of Air Headquarters and nearby Units. The itinerary includes reading out the message of Hon'ble Prime Minister, introductory talk on importance and health benefits of practicing Yoga, Yogic exercises and meditation. Similar events are also being held at other Air Force Stations all across the country.

. *************


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-June, 2017 18:01 IST
*IAF Mounteering Expendition Flagged in by the CAS *

An IAF team of mountaineers successfully summitted Mt Dhaulagiri on 20 May 2017. The team was flagged in by The CAS, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC on 21 Jun 2017.

Having been flagged off on 12 Apr 2017, the team lead by Group Captain RC Tripathi reached Dhaulagiri base camp on 26 Apr 2017. Having established themselves at the Base Camp, the team climbed till Camp-2 during the acclimatisation phase. The team members finally submitted the peak and hoisted the IAF Flag atop on 20 May 2017.

Mt Dhaulagiri happens to be the 7th highest and the fourth toughest peak for climbers. 

*************
AM/MKR

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa with the Team Leader of the expedition Group Captain R.C. Tripathi, during flag-in ceremony, in New Delhi on June 21, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa with the mountaineering expedition team, during flag-in ceremony, in New Delhi on June 21, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Commodore Arun Bhaskar Gupta addressing the gathering after taking charge as Air Officer Commanding of Airmen Training School of the Indian Air Force in Belagavi on Tuesday. | Photo Credit:  Special Correspondent 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...aining-school-in-belagavi/article19154611.ece


Air Commodore Arun Bhaskar Gupta became the first Air Officer Commanding to head the Airmen Training School of the Indian Air Force in Belagavi after its leadership position was upgraded. Commodore Gupta took charge on Tuesday from station commander Group Captain S.K Sharma.

The AOC addressed officers, Airmen, Defence Security Corps personnel, Non-Combatants and some civilians of the station and asked them to complete training with sincerity and dedication. This will enhance the readiness and fighting capabilities of the IAF, he said.

After passing out of the National Defence Academy, Commodore Gupta was commissioned into the Flying Branch of IAF in 1985. He has a Post Graduate in Defence Studies from the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, Madras University.

He has undergone Higher Air Command Course from College of Air Warfare, Secunderabad. He has more than 6,800 hours of flying experience on HJT-16 (Kiran), HS 748 (AVRO), Microlights (‘X’ Air & Zen Air).

In 31 years of service, he has served as commander of newly raised Prithvi Squadron, and group commander of NCC group at Nagpur. He has been AOC, Air Force Component at Port Blair, and AOC ARTRAC, Shimla

Commodore Gupta’s wife Geetali Gupta took over as president of Air Force Wives Welfare Association (Local), Airmen Training School, Belagavi. She has headed several air force schools in the past.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Last I read, the IAF had 130 Single Seat Jaguars and 30 Trainers.



Did 5006 fly for the first time today? How many active now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Gomig-21 said:


> Did 5006 fly for the first time today? How many active now?



this is the fifth one and will join the squadron, four already in service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

proud_indian said:


> this is the fifth one and will join the squadron, four already in service



Very cool. Thanks. I just realized there is a thread on the Tejas. I saw this update on another forum and was just checking. I've always liked the design on this plane, especially the reverse angle cut on the LERX. From below and with that detail and the delta wings, it almost looks like a bat scouring the skies. The landing gears also appear similar to the Mirage 2K, at least the front one and a the rear ones closer to the Rafale. You can see a bit of that possible "inspiration," so to speak.


----------



## Hindustani78

Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) near Sagalee in Papum Pare district of Arunachal Pradesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Sputnik news

IAF had constructed 16 shelters for Su-30 class aircraft between 2004 and 2007, which are capable of withstanding a blast from a 1,000-pound bomb.

In 2015, IAF had submitted a proposal of construction of 108 new generation hardened aircraft shelters for Sukhoi-30 class of aircraft but not find consent from the ministry.

"We want to build new generation hardened aircraft shelters in the North and Northeast which is critical for us so that we are not caught by surprise as has happened in different parts of the world," defense sources told Sputnik.

If approved by the defense ministry, these shelters based in forward areas, Leh, Ladakh and the Northeast, will cost $750 million to the exchequer. India has reconstructed, and operationalized six advanced landing grounds — Tuting, Mechuka, Along, Passighat, Vijaynagar and Ziro — along the India-China border and work is underway at Tawang and Dirang. The IAF has also built new weapon storage areas, hangars and labs in large numbers in all the forward bases.


----------



## GuardianRED



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

An eight-foot-long python held by member of NGO Wildlife SOS.(ANI Photo)
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...gra-airbase/story-8CMBohb7lT6MpqEenmv6cM.html

An Air Force transport plane at the Agra airbase on Wednesday had an unusual and unwelcome guest - an eight-foot-long Indian Rock Python.

The snake was trapped inside the undercarriage bay of the right wing of the AN-32 aircraft, number K2706. IAF officials dialled the wildlife SOS for rescuing the snake.

A team comprising two expert snake-rescuers from the NGO arrived at the scene but it took them nearly five hours to bring out the distressed python.

They said it was a challenge for them to ensure the large constrictor remained calm and unhurt.

“We had to get the python out of that narrow space keeping its safety in mind. We patiently waited for the snake to loosen its grip so that we could carefully transfer it to a transport carrier- (special-designed transport boxes),” an SOS official said.

Officials said the python has been kept under observation and will be released to the natural habitat once deemed fit.

Baiju Raj M V, director of conservation (Projects) for Wildlife SOS, said, “Rescues like these require skills and patience. We thank the Indian Air Force for considering the well being of python and reporting the incident to us.” 

The Indian Rock Python (Python molurus) is a large non- venomous species found in India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka.

The species is protected under Schedule I of the Wildlife Protection Act, 1972 and is listed under Appendix I of the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Flora and Fauna (CITES), which regulates the international trade of wildlife species.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Gomig-21 said:


> The landing gears also appear similar to the Mirage 2K, at least the front one and a the rear ones closer to the Rafale.


The tyre is also seems round as your car have!

I don't know, why you guys likes too much TROLL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

X_Killer said:


> The tyre is also seems round as your car have!
> 
> I don't know, why you guys likes too much TROLL



You misunderstood. It was an observation and more of a compliment. You conveniently excluded the rest of the post which was nothing but praise. Take it easy, no bashing and certainly no trolling from here. I'm too old for that kind of childish behavior. Cheers.


----------



## X_Killer

Gomig-21 said:


> You misunderstood. It was an observation and more of a compliment. You conveniently excluded the rest of the post which was nothing but praise. Take it easy, no bashing and certainly no trolling from here. I'm too old for that kind of childish behavior. Cheers.


Actually, its very common in all jets which use off the shelf parts.
Like as we use various parts off the shelf including landing gears etc.
And specially about frontal visual, you may resemble NLCA with RAFALE instead of SP-6.

Good Day


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> You misunderstood. It was an observation and more of a compliment.


Good observation.
The LCA Program had in the initial stages, Dassault Aviation as the consultant. (if my memory is correct)
The benchmark for the LCA was the Mirage 2000, still much loved in the Indian Air Force.
A good read on the program: http://www.tejas.gov.in/featured_articles/air_marshal_rajkumar/page_01.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Good observation.
> The LCA Program had in the initial stages, Dassault Aviation as the consultant. (if my memory is correct)
> The benchmark for the LCA was the Mirage 2000, still much loved in the Indian Air Force.
> A good read on the program: http://www.tejas.gov.in/featured_articles/air_marshal_rajkumar/page_01.html



Not an easy thing to do. It's quite the achievement. Looking forward to seeing the MK2. If the final version looks anything like the recent CG image with the full glass cockpit, she'll be a looker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

@Lord Of Gondor - Does the IAF use the buddy-buddy refueling system with their MiG-29K's?


----------



## Nodata

When are Tejas deploying to Pak border?

Also we should send a few squadrons of Tejas to Sikkim ASAP


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> @Lord Of Gondor - Does the IAF use the buddy-buddy refueling system with their MiG-29K's?


Yup.
*Navy with the 29K/KuB
And Air Force with the Su30 MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Yup.
> *Navy with the 29K/KuB
> And Air Force with the Su30 MKI



So they have the Il-78, the Su-30 and the MiG-29K for supply ships? Impressive. They should be able to have it with the Rafale, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Random images from back when the IAF was colourful 
MiG 21 Type 75







> MiG 21 bis (C2312) "Mamba" at Pathankot


From the "Cobras" Sqn.(You can see it just aft of the intake)







> A two-tone [yellow and black] colour scheme of a MiG-21bis [C2316], from the No.24 Squadron, flying over the Himalayan mountain ranges.









> MiG-21Bis [C2113] somewhere over the Gujarat Coast. The aircraft sports the squadron markings of No.15 Squadron Flying Lances



MiG 21 Type 96






> A trio of MiG-21MFs [C1500, C1531 and C1478], from No.108 Squadron, in colourful markings used for air combat training.



@Gomig-21 :I have a feeling that you'll like these images.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## X_Killer

Nodata said:


> When are Tejas deploying to Pak border?
> 
> Also we should send a few squadrons of Tejas to Sikkim ASAP


Only FOC LCA TEJAS would be deployed on Frontline bases.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> @Gomig-21 :I have a feeling that you'll like these images.



 Most definitely. Thank you man. 

I saw the video where the IAF Air Marshal took one of those out for a spin. I thought that was very courageous of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Etilla

54 India POW still in Pakistan Jail

Please release them now


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Replying here because another TT with access to CAG reports being a wiseass:


Lord Of Gondor said:


> The Bison is BVR engagement capable:
> 
> http://toad-design.com/migalley/index.php/jet-aircraft/mig21/mig21-kopyo-radar/
> It carries the R77 for such engagements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much less vulnerable to Radar guided missiles than other MiG 21 variants owing to reduced Radar signature and an integral Elta EL/L-8222 Electronic Warfare Jamming Pod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does point defense extremely well.
> 
> Because it deserves it?
> 
> https://theaviationist.com/2014/05/02/cope-india-2004-results/





HRK said:


> plz cut this crap ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cag.gov.in/sites/default...mpliance_Defence_Air_Force_Report_38_2015.pdf


Are you stupid?
None contradict what I've mentioned.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## CN_lang66

Just a question for the indian trolls and non-trolls. Why do indians think their airforce is superior to China when they can't even mass produce their own aircrafts. During a wartime, how is the indian airforce going to fair against China when they can't replenish the downed aircrafts. Do you seriously think some few hundred old mk1s and 24 rafael going to last forever? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

CN_lang66 said:


> Just a question for the indian trolls and non-trolls. Why do indians think their airforce is superior to China when they can't even mass produce their own aircrafts. During a wartime, how is the indian airforce going to fair against China when they can't replenish the downed aircrafts. Do you seriously think some few hundred old mk1s and 24 rafael going to last forever? LOL


No one thinks the humble IAF is better than the PLAAAAAAAF, melord.
China Stronk.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## X_Killer

Indian Air Force's new C-130J-30 Super Hercules aircraft on their way to India.
The new aircraft are part of the second order of the 7 C-130J-30s for the second squadron of the type.
Image credits: Hugo Guerra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## X_Killer

CN_lang66 said:


> Just a question for the indian trolls and non-trolls. Why do indians think their airforce is superior to China when they can't even mass produce their own aircrafts. During a wartime, how is the indian airforce going to fair against China when they can't replenish the downed aircrafts. Do you seriously think some few hundred old mk1s and 24 rafael going to last forever? LOL


It's because IAF/India believes in Quality assured products whereas PLAAF/China depends on Quantity of products.
Rest you can judge.

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> No one thinks the humble IAF is better than the PLAAAAAAAF, melord.
> China Stronk.



The other thing is; I really think there is a huge misconception with regards to being able to produce fighters in times of peace and equating that to having the ability to replace fighters during times of war. It doesn't work that way. You don't build a fighter and throw it in that easily. It just doesn't work that way, even if a war was a year-long. How many fully operating aircraft can any country produce and throw into the fray in a year, 3? 5? How many downed aircraft will that replace? 

No one has an abundance of "almost ready" fighters that can be quickly finished and thrown into a fight. Factor in attrition rate as well. Even the best assembly lines don't work that way. What would make a bigger difference is the ability to churn out weapons as they're being depleted. Even that is not an easy task, just because you have the ability to produce them. You would still need a lot of pre-manufactured shells and warheads and other elements to be ready and shelved and then final fitting to be quickly put together and deployed. How would that work with complete airframes? 

Unless you're the US, Russia or China, it's better to have a supplier in the form of a reliable ally which already has functioning AC in large numbers that can quickly deliver them to you and keep up with the attrition rate of a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

https://hushkit.net/2017/07/12/flyi...in-conversation-with-air-marshal-matheswaran/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

This website is a treasure trove!
The articles have epic pictures too...
http://tejasmrca.weebly.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sameer25

Nodata said:


> When are Tejas deploying to Pak border?
> 
> Also we should send a few squadrons of Tejas to Sikkim ASAP


its not even complete yet and you want it on the Pak border. why dont you delopy all 5 tejas in your inventory to the pak border



X_Killer said:


> It's because IAF/India believes in Quality assured products whereas PLAAF/China depends on Quantity of products.
> Rest you can judge.
> 
> Cheers


what ever makes you sleep man, china has both quality and quantity over IAF. the IAF isnt able to shoot down J-20s at all but when it comes to regular planes china has the SU-35S which is far Superior than Su-30MKI. China's Su-30MKK, J-11 and J-16 are equal to the MKI. so it is going to come down to piloting skills, which china has better pilots.


----------



## desimorty

> Just a question for the indian trolls and non-trolls. Why do indians think their airforce is superior to China when they can't even mass produce their own aircrafts. During a wartime, how is the indian airforce going to fair against China when they can't replenish the downed aircrafts. Do you seriously think some few hundred old mk1s and 24 rafael going to last forever? LOL


Because domestic production doesn't mean crap. In war time, if a full scale war breaks out, a single production line lets say for jet engines can be stopped by hitting it with bombs missiles etc... this is not WW2. This was understood in the cold war. Hence the reason to have large numbers. The Americans realized that their production lines for aircraft would stop and the Russians realized that they're production lines would also stop because of missile and bomber strikes. For this reason the Soviets and Nato kept a huge arsenal in reserve. The Russians also knowingly reduced the quality of the aircraft, tanks and other weapons systems in order for it to be easier build in case of strikes. So its not about what you can build in terms of military weapons, but what you have and how you use it. The only production value that counts in war is replacement ordinance such as bombs, missiles, and bullets.
The Americans and Soviets could ramp up their production to 100 fighters per year in case of war, but was not guaranteed. China can produce what 20? will that help? Also aren't the engines of J-10 still Russian? or have Russian parts? This is why the US doesn't even have 100% domestication in their aircraft. Doesn't make a difference. Only thing it does is create gaps in the economy. Also the reason why they lost so many jobs in America. Sustainability is the key. The PLA and China play the nationlist card far too often. We don't know what china can produce or is license production. The first time J-11 came out, they said reverse engineering. But really it was license production of low end vanilla Su-27 and even in order to get that, the PLA had to purchase 200 directly from Russia. India got the Su-30 MKI line after 20 air frames.
The Indians for their superiority have more quality, training, and most importantly, more airbases on the Indo Tibet border than does PLAAF making it more effective.
I've argued with PLA fan boys in the early days where 52c was Aegis. Turns out its not and heavily unbalanced. The J-11s are domestic, turns out, they are license production. China and Russia both don't tell the details of sales because of the CCP request. Their are a lot of things the IAF and even the PAF are good at and even better than the PLAAF because unlike China. IAF and PAF have fought intense fast wars with mechanized formations and air roles. The one advantage that China has over India is missiles. Its the number of missiles China has that brings into doubt the role of IAF in a India-China war. Same way Indian missiles give doubt to PAF about a Pak-India war.



> The other thing is; I really think there is a huge misconception with regards to being able to produce fighters in times of peace and equating that to having the ability to replace fighters during times of war. It doesn't work that way. You don't build a fighter and throw it in that easily. It just doesn't work that way, even if a war was a year-long. How many fully operating aircraft can any country produce and throw into the fray in a year, 3? 5? How many downed aircraft will that replace?


I know, i've been saying that for a while. Its not WW2. Missiles have brought everything under strike range.


> No one has an abundance of "almost ready" fighters that can be quickly finished and thrown into a fight. Factor in attrition rate as well. Even the best assembly lines don't work that way. What would make a bigger difference is the ability to churn out weapons as they're being depleted. Even that is not an easy task, just because you have the ability to produce them. You would still need a lot of pre-manufactured shells and warheads and other elements to be ready and shelved and then final fitting to be quickly put together and deployed. How would that work with complete airframes?
> 
> Unless you're the US, Russia or China, it's better to have a supplier in the form of a reliable ally which already has functioning AC in large numbers that can quickly deliver them to you and keep up with the attrition rate of a war.


The Americans and Russians have large number in cold reser/ves and the Russians even sell from that stock. India also keeps Migs in cold storage for this purpose. Get and old pilot and an old plane and hope for the best. AFAIK the Mig-23/27 are in cold storage. IDK about the Mig21 bisons. Other Mig-21 variants very found to be unfeasible in storage.


> its not even complete yet and you want it on the Pak border. why dont you delopy all 5 tejas in your inventory to the pak border


Dude the JF-17 flies around with a single Falcrum engine. Deemed unsafe in single engine air frame by soviets. Applause to PAF pilots but finger pointing at Pak MoD and politicians. While yes, the JF-17 is operational and out of necessity doing patrols, the IAF still has bisons with R-77 missiles. They could afford to wait for better qaulity.
Also Tejas was designed for high altitude operations. The Tejas frames went through more testing than the JF-17. That should have atleast raised some eyebrows in Pak.


> what ever makes you sleep man, china has both quality and quantity over IAF. the IAF isnt able to shoot down J-20s at all but when it comes to regular planes china has the SU-35S which is far Superior than Su-30MKI. China's Su-30MKK, J-11 and J-16 are equal to the MKI. so it is going to come down to piloting skills, which china has better pilots.


They have more. Give them that. But what did it cost them? If they had J-20 why buy Su-35? or parts for that matter? When the MKI reached operation, it was one of the first swing role aircraft. Other being rafale. Typhoon not even operational. Now the MKI needs a MLU. Also did you take into consideration the operations and training exercises the IAF does? Red Flag etc...? The number of airbases near the Indo Tibet border veruses PLAAF airbases? The altitude of the airbases? The IAF still has more quality. The Russians still don't want to sell China anything deemed too sensitive. The CCP won't admit they still buy quality weapons systems from Russia. China did buy blueprints and shipped science test to China for the J-15. The one thing China has is more money. However, there military suffers from more corruption than does Indias. IAF is not dreaming. IAF operates Mirages Sukios and Migs. Perhaps more in the future. They have variety of air to air missiles and air to ground weapons. Possibly the most adapt air force in the world. Both the PLAAF and IAF recoginize their weaknesses. Hence why the bench mark for both air forces is the USAF. 
Also the J-20 hasn't impressed any aviator. Just surprised them at the time frame of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Sameer25 said:


> what ever makes you sleep man, china has both quality and quantity over IAF. the IAF isnt able to shoot down J-20s at all but when it comes to regular planes china has the SU-35S which is far Superior than Su-30MKI. China's Su-30MKK, J-11 and J-16 are equal to the MKI. so it is going to come down to piloting skills, which china has better pilots.


Wake up dude, 
None of the Chinese jet is quality checked and test.
Will you please share FOC Document for any of the Chinese junk like j-20, j-11, j-10, j-16 or even jf-17. If you are not able to share the same than please put you tale between your legs and get out of Indian stuff.

And good news for you, that US put PAKISTAN in the list of countries which provides safe heaven to Terrorists.

Cheers!


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> Wake up dude,
> None of the Chinese jet is quality checked and test.
> Will you please share FOC Document for any of the Chinese junk like j-20, j-11, j-10, j-16 or even jf-17. If you are not able to share the same than please put you tale between your legs and get out of Indian stuff.
> 
> And good news for you, that US put PAKISTAN in the list of countries which provides safe heaven to Terrorists.
> 
> Cheers!


No worries X, since those plane can fall down from the sky like Indian planes do all the time, why are you still staying n Doklam, take over Aksai Chin now. Those Chinese weapons will fail.


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> No worries X, since those plane can fall down from the sky like Indian planes do all the time, why are you still staying n Doklam, take over Aksai Chin now. Those Chinese weapons will fail.


We know China is not a democratic country and don't have freedom to media. So that is why only refined news are out for public.
There are much more Aerial failures China than India.
Don't worry about Doklam, we are quite efficient to handle it.

Actually, we have good pesticide treatment here for lizards


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> We know China is not a democratic country and don't have freedom to media. So that is why only refined news are out for public.
> There are much more Aerial failures China than India.
> Don't worry about Doklam, we are quite efficient to handle it.
> 
> Actually, we have good pesticide treatment here for lizards


But you were so confident those weapons would fail, please go ahead and use your advanced imports. I am not even talking about Indian failures, on the contrary I am saying our weapons are useless, that's why I am inviting you to attack Aksai Chin. How many soldiers did you kill occupying doklam?


----------



## Sameer25

X_Killer said:


> Wake up dude,
> None of the Chinese jet is quality checked and test.
> Will you please share FOC Document for any of the Chinese junk like j-20, j-11, j-10, j-16 or even jf-17. If you are not able to share the same than please put you tale between your legs and get out of Indian stuff.
> 
> And good news for you, that US put PAKISTAN in the list of countries which provides safe heaven to Terrorists.
> 
> Cheers!


lol you call the J-20 junk yet it is stealtheir than the PAK FA.
"US put PAKISTAN in the list of countries which provides safe heaven to Terrorists." only indian media claims that, niether american nor pakistani media reported it so it is pretty much fake


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> But you were so confident those weapons would fail, please go ahead and use your advanced imports. I am not even talking about Indian failures, on the contrary I am saying our weapons are useless, that's why I am inviting you to attack Aksai Chin. How many soldiers did you kill occupying doklam?


Yup, junk Fighter also belongs to China but not in Chinese territory hence there are 2 crashes in open media.
Actually, India believes in peace and have no first Attack nature. If you guys have balls than attack us than we will taught the real meaning of war (ask you ally , they knows it well)....


Sameer25 said:


> lol you call the J-20 junk yet it is stealtheir than the PAK FA.
> "US put PAKISTAN in the list of countries which provides safe heaven to Terrorists." only indian media claims that, niether american nor pakistani media reported it so it is pretty much fake


Yup, j-20 is junk without proper certifications. For lower RCS , is there any Official report? If no, than silence please.
For safe heaven report please go through the official report on OFFICIAL source.
https://www.state.gov/j/ct/rls/crt/2015/257522.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> Yup, junk Fighter also belongs to China but not in Chinese territory hence there are 2 crashes in open media.
> Actually, India believes in peace and have no first Attack nature. If you guys have balls than attack us than we will taught the real meaning of war (ask you ally , they knows it well)....
> 
> Yup, j-20 is junk without proper certifications. For lower RCS , is there any Official report? If no, than silence please.
> For safe heaven report please go through the official report on OFFICIAL source.
> https://www.state.gov/j/ct/rls/crt/2015/257522.htm
> 
> Enjoy!


Bro your English, me no understand? What are you trying to say? Are you saying there a junk fighters in China which crashed, or are you saying China has junk fighters too even though there are two Indian crashes as reported in Indian open media? I can't freaking understand your Hindi.


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> Bro your English, me no understand?


Are you a Oxford learner. Please correct your English first.


Han Patriot said:


> Are you saying there a junk fighters in China which crashed, or are you saying China has junk fighters too even though there are two Indian crashes as reported in Indian open media? I can't freaking understand your Hindi.


You better understand my words but trying to ignore it.
Hope you heard about FC-1 (a failed Chinese Project, rejected by PLAAF)


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> Are you a Oxford learner. Please correct your English first.
> 
> You better understand my words but trying to ignore it.
> Hope you heard about FC-1 (a failed Chinese Project, rejected by PLAAF)


I am really serious bro, what were you trying to say, please state it in proper English.


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> I am really serious bro, what were you trying to say, please state it in proper English.


I can't do anything in this case, if you show your ignorance towards failed FC-1 later renamed JF-17 Project.


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> I can't do anything in this case, if you show your ignorance towards failed FC-1 later renamed JF-17 Project.


OK, so you are trying to say FC-1 is a failed project? Well you have every right to think that way. So is LCA a failed project?


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> I can't do anything in this case, if you show your ignorance towards failed FC-1 later renamed JF-17 Project.


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> OK, so you are trying to say FC-1 is a failed project? Well you have every right to think that way. So is LCA a failed project?


LoL, at least you understand English.

For FC-1 , I have a question, why PLAAF isn't inducting that so called next generation jet?

Good Luck!


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> LoL, at least you understand English.
> 
> For FC-1 , I have a question, why PLAAF isn't inducting that so called next generation jet?
> 
> Good Luck!


Bro, seriously you need to express yourself in a more understandable manner.

Because we don't need it. JF-17 was designed against LCA a generation III+ aircraft as claimed by your Air Marshall, China is already having J10/J11 so why do we need another plane? J10 is under export control, so we can't sell it to Pakistan.


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> Because we don't need it. JF-17 was designed against LCA a generation III+ aircraft as claimed by your Air Marshall, China is already having J10/J11 so why do we need another plane? J10 is under export control, so we can't sell it to Pakistan.


Actually, when it comes to jet development, we believe our Marshalls when they concerned about our own projects . Anyways, leave it.

Now, come to the point, what was the reason which force you guys to start development of FC-1 and when it failed , you guys stopped the Project.
After that , you restart it by JV with dubbed tag and shared the failed tech with other countries. Still, it is not acceptable by PLAAF.
Manufacturer itself refusing to accept its product.
If you guys already have sufficient jets than why CHINA bought Su-35's from Russia. Hopefully, for Reverse engineering.


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> Actually, when it comes to jet development, we believe our Marshalls when they concerned about our own projects . Anyways, leave it.
> 
> Now, come to the point, what was the reason which force you guys to start development of FC-1 and when it failed , you guys stopped the Project.
> After that , you restart it by JV with dubbed tag and shared the failed tech with other countries. Still, it is not acceptable by PLAAF.
> Manufacturer itself refusing to accept its product.
> If you guys already have sufficient jets than why CHINA bought Su-35's from Russia. Hopefully, for Reverse engineering.


When did the FC-1 failed? I think a few dozen is in service right? FC-1 was developed for Pakistan since the start. I don't think you understand the development of aircraft in China, we never give up on our own indigenous weapons, if there is a 'failure' we will rectify it and continue until we solve it.

Su-35 was purchased for reverse engineering and benchmarking purposes. We need to compare our thrust vectoring engines to a benchmark, else how do we know we have something better or comparable or worse? That's the reason China is only buying in limited quantities.


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> FC-1 was developed for Pakistan since the start.


The FC-1 traces its origin to the Super-7 fighter programme, a joint Chengdu-Grumman development project worth US$500 million to upgrade the Chengdu J-7 (MiG-21F-13 ‘Fishbed-C’) fighter and the *development agreement was signed in 1986 (parallel to TEJAS)

Whereas, the JV and agreement with PAKISTAN was signed in year 1999
*


Han Patriot said:


> Su-35 was purchased for reverse engineering and benchmarking purposes. We need to compare our thrust vectoring engines to a benchmark, else how do we know we have something better or comparable or worse?


Nice way to check/comparing the Capability. Narrow minds always has narrow mentality.
You can go by the process of certification, its Officially way of development and its 100% genuine. But, how do you know when you are addicted to theft procedures.

Anyways, don't ruin this Thread, if you want further communication on this topic than move to a desired thread.

Good Day


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> The FC-1 traces its origin to the Super-7 fighter programme, a joint Chengdu-Grumman development project worth US$500 million to upgrade the Chengdu J-7 (MiG-21F-13 ‘Fishbed-C’) fighter and the *development agreement was signed in 1986 (parallel to TEJAS)
> 
> Whereas, the JV and agreement with PAKISTAN was signed in year 1999
> *
> 
> Nice way to check/comparing the Capability. Narrow minds always has narrow mentality.
> You can go by the process of certification, its Officially way of development and its 100% genuine. But, how do you know when you are addicted to theft procedures.
> 
> Anyways, don't ruin this Thread, if you want further communication on this topic than move to a desired thread.
> 
> Good Day


FC-1 traces it's origin to Super 7, but it is not the same program, we used the technologies developed for Super-7 to create a new program, just like how J-10 was based on J-9 design. One is a program that was cancelled due to American embargo, one was a new program created with Pakistan together with experiences gained from reverse engineering some F-16 technologies provided by Pakistan.

What has benchmarking performance using a foreign jet got to do with certifications? You can keep on certifying your LCA as long as you like, but you won't know the performance compared to a SU-35 until you get one.

If it was just a simple copy and paste, China wouldn't be where she is today. Compare that with your pathetic spoon fed and paid 'TOT'?


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> FC-1 traces it's origin to Super 7, but it is not the same program, we used the technologies developed for Super-7 to create a new program, just like how J-10 was based on J-9 design. One is a program that was cancelled due to American embargo, one was a new program created with Pakistan together.


Either you are now getting mad or your are previously mad.
Both FC-1 & JF-17 are same program. 
You can check out your official Chinese record.

*AGAIN I REQUEST YOU NOT TO DERAIL THIS THREAD LIKE CHINA IS DOING At DOKLAM*


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> Either you are now getting mad or your are previously mad.
> Both FC-1 & JF-17 are same program.
> You can check out your official Chinese record.
> 
> *AGAIN I REQUEST YOU NOT TO DERAIL THIS THREAD LIKE CHINA IS DOING At DOKLAM*


You are the one who started asking this, so I am explaining it to you. FC-1/JF-17 and Super 7 are two different projects. Not sure why you said FC-1/JF-17 failed?


----------



## X_Killer

Han Patriot said:


> You are the one who started asking this, so I am explaining it to you. FC-1/JF-17 and Super 7 are two different projects. Not sure why you said FC-1/JF-17 failed?


If you have any Official Document which states that both are not same Projects, than only continue to reply on this topic otherwise keep your fake claims only upto you.


----------



## Han Patriot

X_Killer said:


> If you have any Official Document which states that both are not same Projects, than only continue to reply on this topic otherwise keep your fake claims only upto you.


Then do you have official documents showing that both are the same project?. The burden of proof lies with the claimant. You were the first to state this, please prove it?


----------



## ejaz007

*Analysts: India won't ink a single-engine fighter deal before 2019*
By: Vivek Raghuvanshi, July 19, 2017 (Photo Credit: Saab)

http://www.defensenews.com/articles/analysts-india-wont-ink-a-single-engine-fighter-deal-before-2019


----------



## desimorty

> You are the one who started asking this, so I am explaining it to you. FC-1/JF-17 and Super 7 are two different projects. Not sure why you said FC-1/JF-17 failed?


Super 7 never took off because the americans backed off.
Allow me to explain simply with the Pakistani designation.
F-1
J-7
JF-17
You see what I did there. The JF-17 is a mutilation of the J7. Although with minor improvements. Same is true with the J-10, although done with a more RnD behind it. You can find it in the development tree. China built on the infrastructure it had at the time. You see it with J8 and Q9. Its nothing to be ashamed of. Its a good development model. France used its Mirage designs the same way. China did this with its tanks to get medium tank, put more armour, got heavy tank. Remove the armour got a light tank. Reduces the cost. The Americans did this with the F-22, which is mutilated frame of the F-15 in order to reduce cost. Thats why at certain angles the look alike. However this is not applicable for Tejas, since it is a new air frame with out an existing aircraft manufacturing hub. So things like the AMCA are Tejas in design, mutilated for stealth. Which begs the questions of origins of J-20 and J-31. My thoughts is that the J-20 is just a twin engine J-10. We'll likely see a similar program by the Indians when the finally build a prototype AMCA.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

K3603 "Nabhadoot" spotting, twice in the last few months, both times transporting CoAS Bipin Rawat:
Army One?









Delivery Flight Dec 9, 2005!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X_Killer

IAF MiG-29UPG 'Blue 921' armed with an RVV-AE BVRAAM at Zhukovsky. 

921 is a temporary Russian tail number for flight testing in Russia. The Indian tail number for this aircraft is KBU3123. Previously the unupgraded aircraft had the KB3123 tail number, addition of 'U' in the tail number prefix denotes that this is the upgraded UPG model.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anish1

ejaz007 said:


> *Analysts: India won't ink a single-engine fighter deal before 2019*
> By: Vivek Raghuvanshi, July 19, 2017 (Photo Credit: Saab)
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/articles/analysts-india-wont-ink-a-single-engine-fighter-deal-before-2019



India will gets its first Rafale in 2019.

Choice between F-16 and Gripen will be made shortly.

Then the order placed to replace the old Migs


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-July, 2017 09:32 IST
*Casualty Evacuation by Indian Air Force Helicopters *

Air Force Station Jammu was tasked today for casualty evacuation of passengers on board the passenger bus which accidentally tripped down in the valley between Ramban and Banihal.

The task was assigned to AF Stn Jammu and AF Stn Udhampur at 1515 hrs to launch MLH fleet helicopters for transporting the injured (20) and the dead (14) to Jammu. Immediately the first Mi-17V5 was launched from Udhampur at 1534 hrs which carried 12 injured persons to Jammu. The second Mi-17 1V was launched at 1657 hrs from AF Stn Jammu which carried eight injured persons to Jammu.

The third helicopter Mi-17V5 was launched from Udhampur at 1730 hrs and landed at Jammu at 1835 hrs carrying 16 dead bodies (14 Males + 02 Females) to Jammu. The State Govt responded to the situation in time with dedicated effort and sufficient number of ambulances to carry the injured promptly to the hospital and the dead bodies to the mortuary.

*****

Ministry of Defence

16-July, 2017 11:25 IST
Visit of Chief of the Air Staff to France 

Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff is on an official visit to France from 17-20 Jul 17. The visit is intended to further strengthen the existing defence cooperation between the Air Forces of the two countries. The areas of cooperation presently include exchanges in military training courses, mutual visits by subject matter experts and joint air exercises.



During his stay at France the Chief of the Air Staff is scheduled to hold bilateral discussions with the senior military officials of the French Armed Forces. The challenges faced by the Armed Forces of both the countries in the current geo-political scenario are expected to be discussed during these meetings. The main focus of the visit will be on improving bilateral relations, promote Defence ties, and outline further areas of defence cooperation between the two countries. The CAS will visit Headquarters of French Air Force and a few operational Air Bases. The CAS would interact with representatives of Military Aviation Industry in France and visit Indian Rafale PMT Infrastructure. The CAS is also planned to fly a sortie in Rafale.


This visit of the Air Chief would provide further impetus towards increasing defence cooperation between the two Air Forces and pave the way for greater interaction and cooperation in the future.

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa after a sortie in Rafale during his ongoing visit of France on July 18, 2017.




****************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

X_Killer said:


> IAF MiG-29UPG 'Blue 921' armed with an RVV-AE BVRAAM at Zhukovsky.
> 
> 921 is a temporary Russian tail number for flight testing in Russia. The Indian tail number for this aircraft is KBU3123. Previously the unupgraded aircraft had the KB3123 tail number, addition of 'U' in the tail number prefix denotes that this is the upgraded UPG model.


Although it's looks are weird, the UPG program will make these Fulcrums one of the most capable warriors on the subcontinent.
From memory, the MiG 29s can get airborne in less than two minutes from a QRA position and dominate the IB/LC in less than Five! The MiG 29(Black Archers Sqn) have some of the best close combat pilots on the IAF payroll, IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Defence Staff, United Kingdom, Air Chief Marshal Sir Stuart Peach meeting the Vice Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal S.B. Deo, in New Delhi on July 20, 2017.


----------



## ejaz007

Anish9500 said:


> India will gets its first Rafale in 2019.
> 
> Choice between F-16 and Gripen will be made shortly.
> 
> Then the order placed to replace the old Migs



And your source is?


----------



## X_Killer

Anish9500 said:


> India will gets its first Rafale in 2019.


Yup, RAFALE delivery will starts from September'19 and completed in 30 months


Anish9500 said:


> Choice between F-16 and Gripen will be made shortly.


Still not clear.


Anish9500 said:


> Then the order placed to replace the old Migs


RAFALE is not intended to replace mig-21,23,27 and IAF no plan to replace mig-29 with RAFALE.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:04 IST
*Crash of IAF Aircraft *

During the last five financial years (2012-13 to 2016-17) and current year (upto 18.07.2017) 29 fighter aircraft including 5 Sukhoi-30 and 3 trainer aircraft have crashed. Technical Defects and Human Error were the main causes of the accidents.

Every aircraft accident in the IAF is investigated by a Court of Inquiry (CoI) to ascertain the cause of accident and the recommendations of the completed Courts of Inquiry are implemented.

Training of pilots in the IAF is regularly reviewed to stay abreast of the latest teaching techniques utilising state of the art training aids. This is a continuous process.

Various preventive measures are being taken, including invigoration of Aviation Safety Organisation, streamlining of accident / incident reporting procedure, analytical studies and quality audits of the aircraft fleets to identify vulnerable areas to avoid aircraft accidents. Accident prevention programmes have been given an added thrust to identify risk prone / hazardous areas specific to the aircraft fleets and operational environment, to ensure safe practices / procedures.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Om Birla and others in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:02 IST
*Pension to IAF Veterans *

Pension of pre-2006 retired Junior Commissioned Officers/ Other Ranks (JCOs / ORs) have been assessed on the basis of rank continuously held for 10 months or more. However, protection of minimum of fitment table under 6th Pay Commission for the last rank held has been provided. 

A Junior Warrant Officer (JWO) who has not served for 10 months or more continuously in the rank is entitled to receive initial pension in the rank of Sergeant. However, where the revised pension as on 01.07.2014 worked out in terms of OROP order, happens to be less than the existing pension as on 01.07.2014, the pension has not been revised to the disadvantage of the pensioner. 

Further, the issue whether in the case of JCOs / ORs, the pension is to be paid on the basis of the last rank held instead of last rank pensioned under OROP was referred to the Judicial Committee on OROP. The Committee has submitted its report to the Ministry which is under examination. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. P. Venugopal in Lok Sabha today.

**********

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:01 IST
*Combat Role for Women in Indian Army *

The induction of Women Officers is based on the organizational requirement, fighting efficiency, combat effectiveness and functionality of the Army.

Presently, women are inducted in Indian Army as Officers through Short Service Commission (SSC). Women Officers are inducted in Army Service Corps, Army Ordnance Corps, Army Education Corps, Judge Advocate General Branch including Engineers, Signals, Intelligence and Electrical & Mechanical Engineering branches. They have also been granted option for Permanent Commission in Judge Advocate General (JAG) Department and in Army Education Corps (AEC) of Army. There has been a progressive enhancement in the induction of women in the Army. There is no proposal to raise all women battalion in the Army.

In the Army, women officers are being employed in the above streams and are being tasked which is commensurate to the rank and service on equal footing as male officers. In Indian Navy and Indian Air Force, women officers are inducted on same terms as male officers. For Indian Navy, the Government has approved induction of Women SSC officers as Pilots and in Naval Armament Inspectorate cadre with effect from 2017. As such, it is the endeavour of the Government to bring gender parity in all three wings of defence forces.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to T Radhakrishnan and others in Lok Sabha today.

************

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:00 IST
*Implementation of Seventh Pay Commission Report *

Based on the recommendations of 7th Central Pay Commission and due consultation and examination by the Empowered Committee of Secretaries and consideration by the Government, the following notifications have been issued and published on the website of Department of Defence: 

• Issue of Armed Forces Pay Rules / Regulations, 2017 (for both Officers & JCOs / ORs) dated 3rd May 2017 and amendments thereto dated 6th July 2017 and 14th July 2017 respectively. 

• Issue of Non-Combatant (Enrolled) of Air Force Pay Rules, 2017 dated 30th June 2017. 

• Issue of Military Nursing Service Pay Rules, 2017 dated 14th July 2017. 

Orders for revision of pension / family pension with a multiplication factor of 2.57 to existing pension of pre-2016 retirees Defence Pensioners have been issued and all Pension Disbursing Agencies have implemented the order and released the arrears to pre-2016 Defence pensioners / family pensioners. This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Arvind Sawant and Shrimati Rekha Verma in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Anish1

X_Killer said:


> Yup, RAFALE delivery will starts from September'19 and completed in 30 months
> 
> Still not clear.
> 
> RAFALE is not intended to replace mig-21,23,27 and IAF no plan to replace mig-29 with RAFALE.



F-16 or Gripen will replace OLD Mig's.

Mig 29 is relatively newer I thought it was assumed.


----------



## X_Killer

Anish9500 said:


> F-16 or Gripen will replace OLD Mig's.


Tejas can do this and it is doing...

There is still no deal for f-16/GRIPEN , whereas the Retirement schedule of oldies is pretty much described.


----------



## Anish1

X_Killer said:


> Tejas can do this and it is doing...
> 
> There is still no deal for f-16/GRIPEN , whereas the Retirement schedule of oldies is pretty much described.



Tejas ?

What do you mean ?

IAF needs to replace frontline air defence/interceptor/bomber escort Mig 21.

Needs to replace air defence/air dominance Mig 23

Needs to replace fighter bomber Mig 27.

And you bring in the Tejas ? The Tejas ????

Are you serious?

The deal for F-16/Gripen won't happen overnight as it's a speculated $25Bn affair it will take another year at the very least.

Retirement schedule of oldies was in nineties but due to failure of an indigenous white elephant it dint work out


----------



## GuardianRED

Anish9500 said:


> Tejas ?
> 
> What do you mean ?
> 
> IAF needs to replace frontline air defence/interceptor/bomber escort Mig 21.
> 
> Needs to replace air defence/air dominance Mig 23
> 
> Needs to replace fighter bomber Mig 27.
> 
> And you bring in the Tejas ? The Tejas ????
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> The deal for F-16/Gripen won't happen overnight as it's a speculated $25Bn affair it will take another year at the very least.
> 
> Retirement schedule of oldies was in nineties but due to failure of an indigenous white elephant it dint work out



????? U came here to troll too!!!!

Pal.... The MiG23s have all been retired from service .... Only a few trainers (yes one crash) are available for the MiG27

Stop bring this frame up very damn time!


----------



## Anish1

GuardianRED said:


> ????? U came here to troll too!!!!
> 
> Pal.... The MiG23s have all been retired from service .... Only a few trainers (yes one crash) are available for the MiG27
> 
> Stop bring this frame up very damn time!



Nonsense you know nothing except Wikipedia edit prone nonsense.

Mig 23 is in service across all 5 AC's in triple digits.


----------



## GuardianRED

Anish9500 said:


> Nonsense you know nothing except Wikipedia edit prone nonsense.
> 
> Mig 23 is in service across all 5 AC's in triple digits.


And the Trolling continues !!! ....learn to read!

*Indian Air Force to retire MiG-23 fighter jets *
*Updated: Mar 05, 2009 15:07 IST*

The Indian Air Force (IAF) will on Friday bid adieu to its MiG-23 'swing wing' ground attack fighter jets after nearly 30 years in service.

The MiG-23 BN aircraft, which were bought from the erstwhile Soviet Union to counter Pakistan's then newly acquired F-16 jets, will take to the sky for its last sortie from the Halwara airbase in Punjab on Friday.

"The jets, renamed in the IAF as Vijay (victory), were designed to replace the ageing fleet of MiG-21. They were once known as a formidable supersonic combat jets and it is going to be a nostalgic moment for us," a senior IAF official said on Thursday.

The single-seater aircraft, which was also used in Kargil War, was inducted in 1981 to meet the IAF's requirement of a tactical air strike aircraft. It also participated in operations in Siachen from 1985-86 and has operated from Leh, the highest airfield in India. It was also the first fighter aircraft to operate from the high altitude airfield Thoise in Jammu and Kashmir.


"Most of the IAF's MiG-23s have already been phased out. Its superior version the MiG-23 MF was phased out in 2007. Now we are left with only eight MiG-23 BN," the official added.

With a dubious safety record and besotted with engine troubles, the aircraft's phase-out comes because of burgeoning maintenance costs and problems relating to non-availability of spare parts.

Of the four squadrons the IAF had - over 70 aircraft - half of them were lost in air crashes and other accidents.

"Maintaining the aircraft fleet is very expensive for the IAF, so we have to phase out the aircraft, which has served us well over two decades-and-a-half. The aircraft incurs heavy financial costs for repairs and spares," the official added.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...ighter-jets/story-AFsAiyvrtcmNhDuIbvrkcN.html


----------



## Anish1

GuardianRED said:


> And the Trolling continues !!! ....learn to read!
> 
> *Indian Air Force to retire MiG-23 fighter jets *
> *Updated: Mar 05, 2009 15:07 IST*
> 
> The Indian Air Force (IAF) will on Friday bid adieu to its MiG-23 'swing wing' ground attack fighter jets after nearly 30 years in service.
> 
> The MiG-23 BN aircraft, which were bought from the erstwhile Soviet Union to counter Pakistan's then newly acquired F-16 jets, will take to the sky for its last sortie from the Halwara airbase in Punjab on Friday.
> 
> "The jets, renamed in the IAF as Vijay (victory), were designed to replace the ageing fleet of MiG-21. They were once known as a formidable supersonic combat jets and it is going to be a nostalgic moment for us," a senior IAF official said on Thursday.
> 
> The single-seater aircraft, which was also used in Kargil War, was inducted in 1981 to meet the IAF's requirement of a tactical air strike aircraft. It also participated in operations in Siachen from 1985-86 and has operated from Leh, the highest airfield in India. It was also the first fighter aircraft to operate from the high altitude airfield Thoise in Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> 
> "Most of the IAF's MiG-23s have already been phased out. Its superior version the MiG-23 MF was phased out in 2007. Now we are left with only eight MiG-23 BN," the official added.
> 
> With a dubious safety record and besotted with engine troubles, the aircraft's phase-out comes because of burgeoning maintenance costs and problems relating to non-availability of spare parts.
> 
> Of the four squadrons the IAF had - over 70 aircraft - half of them were lost in air crashes and other accidents.
> 
> "Maintaining the aircraft fleet is very expensive for the IAF, so we have to phase out the aircraft, which has served us well over two decades-and-a-half. The aircraft incurs heavy financial costs for repairs and spares," the official added.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...ighter-jets/story-AFsAiyvrtcmNhDuIbvrkcN.html



Bunch of nonsense.

More than 100 Mig 23 in service in IAF across India.


----------



## GuardianRED

Anish9500 said:


> Bunch of nonsense.
> 
> More than 100 Mig 23 in service in IAF across India.


With nothing to back your claim .... you are still trolling!


----------



## Anish1

GuardianRED said:


> With nothing to back your claim .... you are still trolling!



Nothing ?

Take a tour of our air bases and start counting Mig 23 tail numbers


----------



## GuardianRED

Anish9500 said:


> Nothing ?
> 
> Take a tour of our air bases and start counting Mig 23 tail numbers


Sad and pathetic reply

Don't need a tour when an article and an update list of squadrons exist

http://bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Units/Squadrons/292-Squadrons.html


----------



## Anish1

GuardianRED said:


> Sad and pathetic reply
> 
> Don't need a tour when an article and an update list of squadrons exist
> 
> http://bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Units/Squadrons/292-Squadrons.html



List is downright wrong.

Go and see airbases across all AC's except SAC where only training and experiments like failed Tejas fly.


----------



## GuardianRED

Anish9500 said:


> List is downright wrong.
> 
> Go and see airbases across all AC's except SAC where only training and experiments like failed Tejas fly.


And with no proof to backup your clam .... you are officially a Troll! 

Cheers and have a good day!


----------



## Anish1

GuardianRED said:


> And with no proof to backup your clam .... you are officially a Troll!
> 
> Cheers and have a good day!



Facts are facts Mig 23 is in service across IAF. More than 100 aircraft.

And to assume the failed Tejas which is not even potty trained will replace an actual combat aircraft is an absurd notion.


----------



## GuardianRED

Anish9500 said:


> Facts are facts Mig 23 is in service across IAF. More than 100 aircraft.
> 
> And to assume the failed Tejas which is not even potty trained will replace an actual combat aircraft is an absurd notion.


What is an absurd notion is trying to prove that a Aircraft that is retired from service with no operation Sq ... still exist and is flying .... that is just sad!

Carry on!


----------



## Anish1

GuardianRED said:


> What is an absurd notion is trying to prove that a Aircraft that is retired from service with no operation Sq ... still exist and is flying .... that is just sad!
> 
> Carry on!



What does squadron have to do with it?

Which aircraft was Nachiketa flying and in which squadron?

This is the wikipedia/google search generation on display. Lack of discipline and mental aptitude.

*The Americans Are Back: F-16 for the IAF and F/A-18 for the Indian Navy*

Ashley J. Tellis
During the last year, the *Indian Air Force (IAF) and the Indian Navy (IN) confirmed what must have been the worst kept secret in New Delhi: that the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft, *for all its achievements, *was unsuitable as a strike-fighter for their near-term modernisation requirements.*

Where the IAF was concerned, the request for information (RFI) for a new single-engine fighter issued in the United States, Russia, and Sweden in October 2016 marked a further twist in its long-running saga to complete the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) acquisition that first began in 2001. After the aborted competition led to an off-the-shelf purchase of just 36 Rafales in 2015 — instead of the 126 aircraft originally intended — the question of how the IAF would overcome the deficit of the 90 remaining fighters was still unanswered. There were some in India who argued that the IAF should jettison the MMRCA requirement altogether and fill out the remainder of the force with more Su-30s at the high-end and additional Tejas fighters at the low-end.

Given the shortcomings of the Tejas — some, but not all, of which can be rectified — it is not surprising that the IAF finally threw in the towel and decided to seek an advanced foreign fighter to satisfy its MMRCA requirements, even if only partially. That the 90 aircraft now considered for acquisition will be single-engined suggests that this segment of the IAF may eventually end up bifurcated. The single-engine platform, which hopefully will be announced in the next year or so, will complement the 83 Tejas fighters already approved for procurement: together serving as replacements for the retiring MiG-21s in the IAF inventory. Because the 90 future selectees and the 123 Tejas aircraft that will eventually be acquired will still not suffice as one-to-one replacements for the MiG-21s, it is possible that the IAF may consider acquiring additional medium-weight twin-engined Western fighters down the line, if and when finances permit, in order to further strengthen the IAF for counter-air operations involving China and preserve the three-tier force that the service has sought to maintain more recently.

Obviously, there is nothing particularly sacrosanct about a three-tier force structure in the abstract. If the foreign single-engine fighter met the multirole requirement effectively, the IAF could simply expand its numbers to maintain a larger component that straddles the light- and medium- weight categories, as this new acquisition would in any case bring more to the air superiority campaign than a defensive counter-air fighter like the Tejas ever could.

The Indian Navy, in contrast, has moved in a different direction from what appeared to be initially contemplated. Although the navy has been the strongest supporter of India’s indigenous defence development efforts, the sea service too finally rejected the naval version of the Tejas that was originally intended for deployment aboard the INS Vikrant — Indian Aircraft Carrier-1 (IAC-1) — currently under construction. This decision is eminently sensible given the navy’s special requirements: because an aircraft carrier hosts a relatively small number of combat aircraft aboard a single-engine fighter is a risky proposition at even the best of times. The technological and operational limitations of the Tejas only implied that these risks would be magnified, even if it were to be deployed merely as a second-string complement to a more advanced strike-fighter, such as the MiG-29K, which has been bedevilled by serious serviceability problems of its own. Consequently, the IN has prudently chosen to seek a new advanced twin-engine fighter that hopefully will populate the entire combat air wing on the INS Vikrant and possibly the follow- on vessel (IAC-2) as well.

Both the IAF and the IN have thus ended up similarly: although the former, seeking a twin-engined airplane originally, has now settled for a single-engine combatant, and the latter, investing in a single-engine fighter initially, is now exploring a twin-engined aircraft, both have decided to look abroad rather than at home for good reason. A direct purchase of the aircraft finally selected, however, is not on the cards. Thanks to Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s emphasis on ‘Make in India,’ the final winners in both the IAF’s and the IN’s competitions will be decided not simply on operational excellence and costs — the traditional criteria that dominated fighter selections hitherto — but equally on how best they leaven India’s domestic manufacturing capabilities. And the traditional Indian interest in using its defence acquisitions to strengthen its strategic partnerships abroad still remains unchanged; if anything, these geopolitical imperatives have only intensified since Modi took office.

The renewal of a global search to supply India with advanced fighters has unexpectedly pushed the United States back into the game after both its entrants, the F-16IN Fighting Falcon and the F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet, were ejected from the previous round of the MMRCA competition. Because the IAF’s new RFI specifies a single-engine platform, however, the only two aircraft capable of satisfying this requirement are Lockheed Martin’s venerable F-16, offered to India in its latest and most sophisticated Block 70 variant, and Saab’s Gripen, which has been offered in a new, larger, and more impressive E variant that flew for the first time on 15 June 2017. The IN’s requirement for a twin-engined naval fighter has similarly left only two contestants in the race — Dassault’s Rafale, the previous selectee in the IAF’s MMRCA competition, and Boeing’s Super Hornet, the principal strike-fighter on the US Navy’s aircraft carriers today.

The return of Lockheed Martin’s F-16 Block 70 Fighting Falcon and Boeing’s F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet into the IAF’s and IN’s competitions respectively has irked some Indian commentators, such as Bharat Karnad, who view them as examples of ‘technologically obsolete weaponry.’ This criticism is misplaced and fails to appreciate what makes combat fighters effective.

*Tricolour Roundels on a Falcon?*
Starting with the IAF race first, the F-16 is a storied fighter that has been in continual production since 1976 with over 4,500 aircraft built since. Although designed initially as a light fighter for within- visual-range combat, it has evolved into a formidable multirole platform over time, all the while remaining one of the most agile air combatants ever produced by the United States (US). Today, the F-16 in the US Air Force (USAF), for example, is employed for all-weather counter-air operations: these include both beyond- and within-visual-range air-to-air engagements as well as anti- surface strike (including specialised missions such as the suppression of enemy air defences).

That the F-16’s basic airframe has evolved only modestly over the years has proven to be completely irrelevant where manoeuvring superiority is concerned. This is evinced in the fact that, although the aircraft first flew in 1974, its sustained and instantaneous turn performance (when flying without its conformal fuel tanks) at both low and high altitudes is virtually identical to that of the Gripen and its thrust-to-weight ratio is unambiguously superior — not bad for an aircraft that was designed almost 15 years earlier! It would be surprising if the Gripen E, with its heavier airframe in comparison to its predecessor and its lower-thrust engine in comparison to the F-16, could improve upon this feat dramatically.

Success in modern air combat today, however, is not simply a matter of manoeuvring performance, even though the F-16 is fully the Gripen’s peer in this regard. Rather, the aircraft’s sensors, electronic warfare and information management systems, and weapons make an enormous difference — as do pilot training, doctrine, and the concepts of employment. If pilot training is excluded from the comparison, it is in the other realms that the F-16 has undergone a truly transformative metamorphosis over time, making it a worthy competitor to the Gripen in both the air-to-air and the anti-surface warfare regimes.

The F-16’s primary sensor, the AN/ APG-83 Active Electronically Scanned Active (AESA) radar, for example, employs fifth-generation AESA radar technology that is derived from the advanced radars developed for the F-22 and the F-35. The F-16’s electronic warfare systems will be sophisticated Israeli systems, selected in accord with IAF preferences, and its weapons are more or less comparable to those of the Gripen E (and are, in fact, interchangeable should India require it). The Gripen’s information management capabilities are undoubtedly exquisite, but whether they are superior in an operational context to those of the F-16 is not obvious. At any rate, the F-16’s larger weapons load and, when used, its conformal fuel tanks give it a larger radius of action in comparison to the Gripen E, which makes it more attractive for theatre strike operations involving China.

None of this derogates from the Gripen E’s technological excellence, which is conspicuous, but it does indicate that the F-16 is at no particular disadvantage to its Swedish competitor where its combat capabilities are concerned. Its age in particular has posed no special impediment as its avionics and weapons — the capabilities that really matter, given that its aerodynamic characteristics are already superlative — have been continuously modernised, as required by the complex operating environment facing its principal and most demanding customer, the US Air Force (USAF). Parenthetically, it may be noted here that the F-16 Block 70 offered to India is so dramatically superior to the version in Pakistan’s employ as to defy serious comparison.

Given the difficult financial constraints facing the IAF today, the unit flyaway and life cycle costs of the two aircraft will be critical factors affecting the Indian decision. Unfortunately, good comparative data on these issues is hard to come by. The original Gripen had a well-deserved reputation for having low operating costs (the F-16’s being somewhat higher), but whether this will be equally true for the Gripen E is as yet unclear. In any case, the price at which the F-16 and the Gripen E are being offered to India today is publicly unknown; suffice it to say that, the closer they are in price, the more attractive the F-16 would be to the Modi government, given its other advantages for defence industrial cooperation and deepening the US-India strategic partnership.

It is in these latter arenas that the F-16’s advantages over the Gripen E are most pronounced. Because Lockheed Martin is transitioning toward the manufacture of the F-35 in the United States, the company has committed to transferring the entire F-16 production line to India, should this aircraft be selected in the IAF’s single engine fighter competition. The transfer of the line would enable Lockheed Martin and its Indian partner, Tata Advanced Systems, to complete the final assembly of the aircraft in India along with manufacturing of its various structural components, while eventually shifting towards the fabrication of some of its combat system components as well.

While Saab is certain to table a similar offer, sweetening the pot with financing in addition to technology transfer, the Lockheed Martin-Tata joint venture promises to advance Modi’s employment generation objectives far more ambitiously because it would integrate India into the global aviation supply chain at a level that Saab cannot match. Beyond supporting the IAF’s own F-16s, all future F-16 sales globally — including to the four-six countries that are currently exploring new acquisitions — could occur from production in Indian plants. Furthermore, India would become a critical node in supporting the 3,200 F-16s still in service in 25 countries (including the 950-odd F-16s that will remain in US Air Force (USAF) service for another two decades), in contrast to becoming a supplier for a much smaller market — at best 200-300 Gripens in some six or seven countries — were it to select the Gripen E eventually. The advantages of the F-16’s global popularity, and its still expanding market, are thus obvious for India.

The gains to a deepened US-India relationship are no less consequential. At a time when President Donald J. Trump seeks transactional benefits to the US from all its foreign partnerships, an Indian purchase of American F-16s would go far in protecting its bilateral ties with the US — still the most important power in the international system — without compromising the IAF’s capabilities. New Delhi’s selection of the Gripen E would obviously strengthen the IAF in similar ways, but a strategic partnership with Sweden is meaningless in the face of the problems posed by China’s rising assertiveness in Asia.

The significant proportion of US technologies in the Gripen further complicates matters: it has been estimated that between 40 to 50 per cent of the original version’s components are of American origin, meaning that the US license regime would apply even if India purchased the Swedish aircraft. This fact diminishes the attractiveness of the Gripen where political considerations are concerned, because New Delhi would end up substantially buying American but without getting the requisite credit. In any event, Saab appears to be attempting to replace the Gripen’s American components with other substitutes, but the success of this effort and its impact of the aircraft’s effectiveness are thus far unclear.

On balance, therefore, whether India finally chooses the F-16 Block 70 or the Gripen E, the IAF comes out ahead because both aircraft are indisputably superior to the Tejas in manoeuvring performance, sensors, electronic warfare and information management systems, weapons load, and in radius of action. There are marginal differences in operational capability between the F-16 and the Gripen, some favouring the former and some the latter, with the F-16 having an indisputable advantage in range and in the weight of the payload carried. Both aircraft will continue to evolve in the areas that really matter for air superiority over the long term — sensors for passive and active detection, advanced fire and forget weaponry, cooperative targeting using off-board data, and fire control systems for air and ground operations — and therefore, Indian interests would be well served by choosing either airplane for its air force. Both the F-16 Block 70 and the Gripen E are highly capable multirole fighters, and, as a result, the Indian government will be confronted by the difficult dilemma of juggling operational effectiveness and cost on one hand with the benefits for defence industrial cooperation and deepening the US-India partnership on the other hand. Pulling off such a balancing act cannot be easy, but New Delhi is better off being spoilt for choice than having to cope with skimpiness.

*Super Hornets at Sea?*
If the F-16 is the worthwhile revenant in the IAF’s single engine competition, Boeing’s F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet actually has an upper hand in the IN’s search for a twin-engined fighter for its future aircraft carriers. The fleet’s requirements here are complicated by the fact that the aircraft selected as its primary strike-fighter must be capable of operating from both the INS Vikrant, the ski jump equipped short take-off but arrested recovery (STOBAR) carrier currently being built in Cochin, as well as from its future large deck catapult take-off but arrested recovery (CATOBAR) carriers, such as the IAC-2, which will begin construction at some point in the future.

The IN has concluded that the Tejas is unsuitable for either vessel because, despite the structural improvements made to the test airframe in support of carrier operations, the final product did not meet the standard of acceptability at a time when Indian naval aviation is preparing to meet formidable adversaries, such as China, in the Indian Ocean.

Being able to successfully defend against — and overcome — Chinese aircraft carriers with their deployed air wings consisting of Su-33/J-15s, and possibly indigenous J-20s and J-31s in the future, should constitute the real metric for judging the acceptability of a given strike-fighter for the IN’s prospective carriers. This implies that rather than obsessing over some arcane detail pertaining to the increased tensile strength of the Tejas’ undercarriage or the extent of the nose droop improvements intended to expand its pilot’s vision, its worth as the mainstay of Indian carrier aviation must be judged by its effectiveness as a combat system rather than merely by its aerodynamic viability.

Obviously, achieving success on the latter count is a precondition for satisfying the former. But the challenge facing the IN here is that the indigenous Tejas is hopelessly behind the times relative to the threat that it faces from more mature opponents in the here and now — adversaries whose war-fighting performance is now steadily being expanded even as the Indian test-bed struggles to become merely a worthwhile flying platform for carrier operations.

Given this asymmetry, it is not surprising that the IN has chosen to look for an advanced strike-fighter from abroad right away, partly because it cannot wait in hope that the Tejas Mark 2 will eventually make the cut as an effective strike-fighter for the Vikrant. If it is to have a combat aircraft manufactured in India and ready for operations by the time this carrier enters the fleet in 2021, the selection and procurement processes will have to be completed by early 2018 at the latest. Given the development timelines associated with the Tejas Mark 2 thus far, it would be simply miraculous if the aircraft could be certified as combat ready, let alone superior to its likely adversaries, by that date.

Because an aircraft carrier has only a small number of aircraft, the qualitative superiority of both aircraft and pilot are critical, while maintainability — meaning the reliability of the airframe and its combat subsystems as well as the ease of diagnostics and repair — contributes towards the ability to turn an aircraft around quickly for repeated sorties, thus making it a vital combat multiplier, particularly for small- or medium-sized air wings. Of the foreign contestants in the IN’s search list, neither the Swedish Sea Gripen — as yet only a notional alternative — nor the Russian MiG-29K have demonstrated the capacity for both ski jump and catapult launches, and the Sea Gripen additionally fails to meet the RFI’s requirement that it must already be in service in its country of origin. Consequently, only the French Rafale and the American F/A-18 Super Hornet remain as plausible contenders and each offers India the opportunity to dominate the adversaries it is likely to face in the Indian Ocean.

But the two rivals are not evenly matched. The Rafale, unlike the Super Hornet, does not have fully foldable wings and, hence, cannot use the Vikrant’s elevators without major modifications that would add to its already high unit costs. The IAF’s Rafale came out at close to USD160 million per copy and the naval variant, of which less than 50 have been produced, is likely to be even more expensive. But cost aside, the Rafale’s lack of fully folding wings implies that fewer aircraft can be spotted on the carrier’s flight deck, a disadvantage when more aircraft there mean faster cyclic operations and by extension greater combat capability. And its maintenance requirements and operating costs are much more substantial than that of the Super Hornet.

Beyond these issues, even when both aircraft are compared one-on-one, the F/A-18 E/F compares favourably with the Rafale. The Super Hornet’s organic sensors and its capacity for integration with the E-2D airborne early warning aircraft, which is likely to be eventually deployed by the IN ashore and most likely on board the IAC-2, are unparalleled. The F/A-18 E/F’s primary sensor, the APG-79 AESA radar, has no peer among fourth-generation combat aircraft, and its huge detection and electronic attack advantages ensure first look-first shot opportunities that even sophisticated rivals often cannot match. Its advanced electronic warfare suites, one area where the Rafale’s capabilities are indeed comparable, make it exceptionally survivable in a variety of war-fighting environments, while its ability to swing effortlessly between air-to-air and air-to-surface missions make it just as versatile as its French competitor — but in a much cheaper platform.

To make a long story short, the F/A- 18 E/F Super Hornet has been designed for standoff air superiority as well as for flexible multirole operations and for that reason will remain the US Navy’s workhorse strike-fighter well into 2040, if not beyond. Both the Super Hornet and the Rafale are superb strike-fighters, but the IN is likely to find the F/A- 18 E/F better suited as the primary aviation battery for both its STOBAR and CATOBAR carriers. The cost advantages of the Super Hornet are considerable and, when considerations relating to defence industrial cooperation and deepening strategic partnerships are taken into account, it also does just as well as, if not better, than the Rafale on both counts. Because Boeing already has major production activities underway in India, including a joint venture with Tata that fabricates the fuselage for the Apache attack helicopter, as well as Indian suppliers that already manufacture components for US and international F/A-18s, such as Sasmoss, Rossell Techsys, and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), the selection of the Super Hornet by the IN would yield expanded partnerships with Indian industry for the manufacture of its airframe sections, wings and control surfaces, parts of its engines, and various other subsystems.

These activities, which would result in the transfer of proprietary knowhow, advanced manufacturing technologies, and industrial fabrication processes, would help to nurture a production complex that can oversee the delivery of an advanced weapon system that the US has never before sold to India. Developing such an infrastructure would not only create high technology jobs dispersed throughout India, but it would build indigenous proficiency that could aid in the development and manufacture of other civilian and military technologies. Even as these benefits come to fruition, India would position itself to support the nearly 600 F/A-18s that are in operation globally. It would also open the door to possible co-development and co-manufacturing of components for the Advanced F/A-18 Block III, with its conformal fuel tanks, enclosed weapons pod, and an enhanced General Electric 414 engine that could serve as a common power plant for the Super Hornet, Tejas, and eventually the Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft concurrently. These kinds of benefits would obviously not be comparably available with the Rafale because of its smaller global market.

The deepening of the US-Indian strategic partnership would also be an obvious consequence of an Indian decision to purchase the Super Hornet for its prospective aircraft carriers. The same would be true for India’s partnership with France were the IN to settle for the Rafale. But important though this latter political affiliation is for New Delhi, the twists and turns in the earlier MMRCA endgame demonstrated how the extraordinarily high costs of French equipment made it difficult for India to fuel its strategic partnership with France through large defence transactions. In this instance, therefore, the case for the IN selecting the Super Hornet is persuasive because it would bring combat capabilities on par with the Rafale but at much lower cost while simultaneously enhancing India’s industrial base and strengthening its partnership with Washington.

*Taking the Long View*
There is little doubt that India has good options as it moves forward to fulfil its air force and naval requirements for an advanced strike-fighter. In both cases though, there will be challenging tradeoffs to be made as the government of India juggles the operational excellence of the various contenders, their unit and lifecycle costs, their contributions to leavening India’s defence industry, and their capacity to deepen the country’s strategic partnerships.

When these variables are assessed synoptically, the American offerings prove to be remarkably competitive — not entirely a surprise, even if the circumstances that permitted their re-entry were not initially anticipated. In any event, India should treat the winners chosen in both the IAF and IN competitions merely as ‘interim’ acquisitions despite the fact that these aircraft will be in service for several decades. Because combat aviation is steadily moving towards the dominance of stealthy platforms, India should be seeking to leverage these purchases towards the development or the acquisition of fifth-generation fighters — a technology area where, at least to date, American suppliers dominate in the international marketplace. Perhaps that is one more reason for giving Lockheed Martin and Boeing serious consideration in the current competition.

http://carnegieendowment.org/2017/0...16-for-iaf-and-f-18-for-indian-navy-pub-72706


----------



## GuardianRED

Anish9500 said:


> What does squadron have to do with it?
> 
> Which aircraft was Nachiketa flying and in which squadron?
> 
> This is the wikipedia/google search generation on display. Lack of discipline and mental aptitude.
> 
> *The Americans Are Back: F-16 for the IAF and F/A-18 for the Indian Navy*
> 
> Ashley J. Tellis
> During the last year, the *Indian Air Force (IAF) and the Indian Navy (IN) confirmed what must have been the worst kept secret in New Delhi: that the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft, *for all its achievements, *was unsuitable as a strike-fighter for their near-term modernisation requirements.*
> 
> Where the IAF was concerned, the request for information (RFI) for a new single-engine fighter issued in the United States, Russia, and Sweden in October 2016 marked a further twist in its long-running saga to complete the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) acquisition that first began in 2001. After the aborted competition led to an off-the-shelf purchase of just 36 Rafales in 2015 — instead of the 126 aircraft originally intended — the question of how the IAF would overcome the deficit of the 90 remaining fighters was still unanswered. There were some in India who argued that the IAF should jettison the MMRCA requirement altogether and fill out the remainder of the force with more Su-30s at the high-end and additional Tejas fighters at the low-end.
> 
> Given the shortcomings of the Tejas — some, but not all, of which can be rectified — it is not surprising that the IAF finally threw in the towel and decided to seek an advanced foreign fighter to satisfy its MMRCA requirements, even if only partially. That the 90 aircraft now considered for acquisition will be single-engined suggests that this segment of the IAF may eventually end up bifurcated. The single-engine platform, which hopefully will be announced in the next year or so, will complement the 83 Tejas fighters already approved for procurement: together serving as replacements for the retiring MiG-21s in the IAF inventory. Because the 90 future selectees and the 123 Tejas aircraft that will eventually be acquired will still not suffice as one-to-one replacements for the MiG-21s, it is possible that the IAF may consider acquiring additional medium-weight twin-engined Western fighters down the line, if and when finances permit, in order to further strengthen the IAF for counter-air operations involving China and preserve the three-tier force that the service has sought to maintain more recently.
> 
> Obviously, there is nothing particularly sacrosanct about a three-tier force structure in the abstract. If the foreign single-engine fighter met the multirole requirement effectively, the IAF could simply expand its numbers to maintain a larger component that straddles the light- and medium- weight categories, as this new acquisition would in any case bring more to the air superiority campaign than a defensive counter-air fighter like the Tejas ever could.
> 
> The Indian Navy, in contrast, has moved in a different direction from what appeared to be initially contemplated. Although the navy has been the strongest supporter of India’s indigenous defence development efforts, the sea service too finally rejected the naval version of the Tejas that was originally intended for deployment aboard the INS Vikrant — Indian Aircraft Carrier-1 (IAC-1) — currently under construction. This decision is eminently sensible given the navy’s special requirements: because an aircraft carrier hosts a relatively small number of combat aircraft aboard a single-engine fighter is a risky proposition at even the best of times. The technological and operational limitations of the Tejas only implied that these risks would be magnified, even if it were to be deployed merely as a second-string complement to a more advanced strike-fighter, such as the MiG-29K, which has been bedevilled by serious serviceability problems of its own. Consequently, the IN has prudently chosen to seek a new advanced twin-engine fighter that hopefully will populate the entire combat air wing on the INS Vikrant and possibly the follow- on vessel (IAC-2) as well.
> 
> Both the IAF and the IN have thus ended up similarly: although the former, seeking a twin-engined airplane originally, has now settled for a single-engine combatant, and the latter, investing in a single-engine fighter initially, is now exploring a twin-engined aircraft, both have decided to look abroad rather than at home for good reason. A direct purchase of the aircraft finally selected, however, is not on the cards. Thanks to Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s emphasis on ‘Make in India,’ the final winners in both the IAF’s and the IN’s competitions will be decided not simply on operational excellence and costs — the traditional criteria that dominated fighter selections hitherto — but equally on how best they leaven India’s domestic manufacturing capabilities. And the traditional Indian interest in using its defence acquisitions to strengthen its strategic partnerships abroad still remains unchanged; if anything, these geopolitical imperatives have only intensified since Modi took office.
> 
> The renewal of a global search to supply India with advanced fighters has unexpectedly pushed the United States back into the game after both its entrants, the F-16IN Fighting Falcon and the F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet, were ejected from the previous round of the MMRCA competition. Because the IAF’s new RFI specifies a single-engine platform, however, the only two aircraft capable of satisfying this requirement are Lockheed Martin’s venerable F-16, offered to India in its latest and most sophisticated Block 70 variant, and Saab’s Gripen, which has been offered in a new, larger, and more impressive E variant that flew for the first time on 15 June 2017. The IN’s requirement for a twin-engined naval fighter has similarly left only two contestants in the race — Dassault’s Rafale, the previous selectee in the IAF’s MMRCA competition, and Boeing’s Super Hornet, the principal strike-fighter on the US Navy’s aircraft carriers today.
> 
> The return of Lockheed Martin’s F-16 Block 70 Fighting Falcon and Boeing’s F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet into the IAF’s and IN’s competitions respectively has irked some Indian commentators, such as Bharat Karnad, who view them as examples of ‘technologically obsolete weaponry.’ This criticism is misplaced and fails to appreciate what makes combat fighters effective.
> 
> *Tricolour Roundels on a Falcon?*
> Starting with the IAF race first, the F-16 is a storied fighter that has been in continual production since 1976 with over 4,500 aircraft built since. Although designed initially as a light fighter for within- visual-range combat, it has evolved into a formidable multirole platform over time, all the while remaining one of the most agile air combatants ever produced by the United States (US). Today, the F-16 in the US Air Force (USAF), for example, is employed for all-weather counter-air operations: these include both beyond- and within-visual-range air-to-air engagements as well as anti- surface strike (including specialised missions such as the suppression of enemy air defences).
> 
> That the F-16’s basic airframe has evolved only modestly over the years has proven to be completely irrelevant where manoeuvring superiority is concerned. This is evinced in the fact that, although the aircraft first flew in 1974, its sustained and instantaneous turn performance (when flying without its conformal fuel tanks) at both low and high altitudes is virtually identical to that of the Gripen and its thrust-to-weight ratio is unambiguously superior — not bad for an aircraft that was designed almost 15 years earlier! It would be surprising if the Gripen E, with its heavier airframe in comparison to its predecessor and its lower-thrust engine in comparison to the F-16, could improve upon this feat dramatically.
> 
> Success in modern air combat today, however, is not simply a matter of manoeuvring performance, even though the F-16 is fully the Gripen’s peer in this regard. Rather, the aircraft’s sensors, electronic warfare and information management systems, and weapons make an enormous difference — as do pilot training, doctrine, and the concepts of employment. If pilot training is excluded from the comparison, it is in the other realms that the F-16 has undergone a truly transformative metamorphosis over time, making it a worthy competitor to the Gripen in both the air-to-air and the anti-surface warfare regimes.
> 
> The F-16’s primary sensor, the AN/ APG-83 Active Electronically Scanned Active (AESA) radar, for example, employs fifth-generation AESA radar technology that is derived from the advanced radars developed for the F-22 and the F-35. The F-16’s electronic warfare systems will be sophisticated Israeli systems, selected in accord with IAF preferences, and its weapons are more or less comparable to those of the Gripen E (and are, in fact, interchangeable should India require it). The Gripen’s information management capabilities are undoubtedly exquisite, but whether they are superior in an operational context to those of the F-16 is not obvious. At any rate, the F-16’s larger weapons load and, when used, its conformal fuel tanks give it a larger radius of action in comparison to the Gripen E, which makes it more attractive for theatre strike operations involving China.
> 
> None of this derogates from the Gripen E’s technological excellence, which is conspicuous, but it does indicate that the F-16 is at no particular disadvantage to its Swedish competitor where its combat capabilities are concerned. Its age in particular has posed no special impediment as its avionics and weapons — the capabilities that really matter, given that its aerodynamic characteristics are already superlative — have been continuously modernised, as required by the complex operating environment facing its principal and most demanding customer, the US Air Force (USAF). Parenthetically, it may be noted here that the F-16 Block 70 offered to India is so dramatically superior to the version in Pakistan’s employ as to defy serious comparison.
> 
> Given the difficult financial constraints facing the IAF today, the unit flyaway and life cycle costs of the two aircraft will be critical factors affecting the Indian decision. Unfortunately, good comparative data on these issues is hard to come by. The original Gripen had a well-deserved reputation for having low operating costs (the F-16’s being somewhat higher), but whether this will be equally true for the Gripen E is as yet unclear. In any case, the price at which the F-16 and the Gripen E are being offered to India today is publicly unknown; suffice it to say that, the closer they are in price, the more attractive the F-16 would be to the Modi government, given its other advantages for defence industrial cooperation and deepening the US-India strategic partnership.
> 
> It is in these latter arenas that the F-16’s advantages over the Gripen E are most pronounced. Because Lockheed Martin is transitioning toward the manufacture of the F-35 in the United States, the company has committed to transferring the entire F-16 production line to India, should this aircraft be selected in the IAF’s single engine fighter competition. The transfer of the line would enable Lockheed Martin and its Indian partner, Tata Advanced Systems, to complete the final assembly of the aircraft in India along with manufacturing of its various structural components, while eventually shifting towards the fabrication of some of its combat system components as well.
> 
> While Saab is certain to table a similar offer, sweetening the pot with financing in addition to technology transfer, the Lockheed Martin-Tata joint venture promises to advance Modi’s employment generation objectives far more ambitiously because it would integrate India into the global aviation supply chain at a level that Saab cannot match. Beyond supporting the IAF’s own F-16s, all future F-16 sales globally — including to the four-six countries that are currently exploring new acquisitions — could occur from production in Indian plants. Furthermore, India would become a critical node in supporting the 3,200 F-16s still in service in 25 countries (including the 950-odd F-16s that will remain in US Air Force (USAF) service for another two decades), in contrast to becoming a supplier for a much smaller market — at best 200-300 Gripens in some six or seven countries — were it to select the Gripen E eventually. The advantages of the F-16’s global popularity, and its still expanding market, are thus obvious for India.
> 
> The gains to a deepened US-India relationship are no less consequential. At a time when President Donald J. Trump seeks transactional benefits to the US from all its foreign partnerships, an Indian purchase of American F-16s would go far in protecting its bilateral ties with the US — still the most important power in the international system — without compromising the IAF’s capabilities. New Delhi’s selection of the Gripen E would obviously strengthen the IAF in similar ways, but a strategic partnership with Sweden is meaningless in the face of the problems posed by China’s rising assertiveness in Asia.
> 
> The significant proportion of US technologies in the Gripen further complicates matters: it has been estimated that between 40 to 50 per cent of the original version’s components are of American origin, meaning that the US license regime would apply even if India purchased the Swedish aircraft. This fact diminishes the attractiveness of the Gripen where political considerations are concerned, because New Delhi would end up substantially buying American but without getting the requisite credit. In any event, Saab appears to be attempting to replace the Gripen’s American components with other substitutes, but the success of this effort and its impact of the aircraft’s effectiveness are thus far unclear.
> 
> On balance, therefore, whether India finally chooses the F-16 Block 70 or the Gripen E, the IAF comes out ahead because both aircraft are indisputably superior to the Tejas in manoeuvring performance, sensors, electronic warfare and information management systems, weapons load, and in radius of action. There are marginal differences in operational capability between the F-16 and the Gripen, some favouring the former and some the latter, with the F-16 having an indisputable advantage in range and in the weight of the payload carried. Both aircraft will continue to evolve in the areas that really matter for air superiority over the long term — sensors for passive and active detection, advanced fire and forget weaponry, cooperative targeting using off-board data, and fire control systems for air and ground operations — and therefore, Indian interests would be well served by choosing either airplane for its air force. Both the F-16 Block 70 and the Gripen E are highly capable multirole fighters, and, as a result, the Indian government will be confronted by the difficult dilemma of juggling operational effectiveness and cost on one hand with the benefits for defence industrial cooperation and deepening the US-India partnership on the other hand. Pulling off such a balancing act cannot be easy, but New Delhi is better off being spoilt for choice than having to cope with skimpiness.
> 
> *Super Hornets at Sea?*
> If the F-16 is the worthwhile revenant in the IAF’s single engine competition, Boeing’s F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet actually has an upper hand in the IN’s search for a twin-engined fighter for its future aircraft carriers. The fleet’s requirements here are complicated by the fact that the aircraft selected as its primary strike-fighter must be capable of operating from both the INS Vikrant, the ski jump equipped short take-off but arrested recovery (STOBAR) carrier currently being built in Cochin, as well as from its future large deck catapult take-off but arrested recovery (CATOBAR) carriers, such as the IAC-2, which will begin construction at some point in the future.
> 
> The IN has concluded that the Tejas is unsuitable for either vessel because, despite the structural improvements made to the test airframe in support of carrier operations, the final product did not meet the standard of acceptability at a time when Indian naval aviation is preparing to meet formidable adversaries, such as China, in the Indian Ocean.
> 
> Being able to successfully defend against — and overcome — Chinese aircraft carriers with their deployed air wings consisting of Su-33/J-15s, and possibly indigenous J-20s and J-31s in the future, should constitute the real metric for judging the acceptability of a given strike-fighter for the IN’s prospective carriers. This implies that rather than obsessing over some arcane detail pertaining to the increased tensile strength of the Tejas’ undercarriage or the extent of the nose droop improvements intended to expand its pilot’s vision, its worth as the mainstay of Indian carrier aviation must be judged by its effectiveness as a combat system rather than merely by its aerodynamic viability.
> 
> Obviously, achieving success on the latter count is a precondition for satisfying the former. But the challenge facing the IN here is that the indigenous Tejas is hopelessly behind the times relative to the threat that it faces from more mature opponents in the here and now — adversaries whose war-fighting performance is now steadily being expanded even as the Indian test-bed struggles to become merely a worthwhile flying platform for carrier operations.
> 
> Given this asymmetry, it is not surprising that the IN has chosen to look for an advanced strike-fighter from abroad right away, partly because it cannot wait in hope that the Tejas Mark 2 will eventually make the cut as an effective strike-fighter for the Vikrant. If it is to have a combat aircraft manufactured in India and ready for operations by the time this carrier enters the fleet in 2021, the selection and procurement processes will have to be completed by early 2018 at the latest. Given the development timelines associated with the Tejas Mark 2 thus far, it would be simply miraculous if the aircraft could be certified as combat ready, let alone superior to its likely adversaries, by that date.
> 
> Because an aircraft carrier has only a small number of aircraft, the qualitative superiority of both aircraft and pilot are critical, while maintainability — meaning the reliability of the airframe and its combat subsystems as well as the ease of diagnostics and repair — contributes towards the ability to turn an aircraft around quickly for repeated sorties, thus making it a vital combat multiplier, particularly for small- or medium-sized air wings. Of the foreign contestants in the IN’s search list, neither the Swedish Sea Gripen — as yet only a notional alternative — nor the Russian MiG-29K have demonstrated the capacity for both ski jump and catapult launches, and the Sea Gripen additionally fails to meet the RFI’s requirement that it must already be in service in its country of origin. Consequently, only the French Rafale and the American F/A-18 Super Hornet remain as plausible contenders and each offers India the opportunity to dominate the adversaries it is likely to face in the Indian Ocean.
> 
> But the two rivals are not evenly matched. The Rafale, unlike the Super Hornet, does not have fully foldable wings and, hence, cannot use the Vikrant’s elevators without major modifications that would add to its already high unit costs. The IAF’s Rafale came out at close to USD160 million per copy and the naval variant, of which less than 50 have been produced, is likely to be even more expensive. But cost aside, the Rafale’s lack of fully folding wings implies that fewer aircraft can be spotted on the carrier’s flight deck, a disadvantage when more aircraft there mean faster cyclic operations and by extension greater combat capability. And its maintenance requirements and operating costs are much more substantial than that of the Super Hornet.
> 
> Beyond these issues, even when both aircraft are compared one-on-one, the F/A-18 E/F compares favourably with the Rafale. The Super Hornet’s organic sensors and its capacity for integration with the E-2D airborne early warning aircraft, which is likely to be eventually deployed by the IN ashore and most likely on board the IAC-2, are unparalleled. The F/A-18 E/F’s primary sensor, the APG-79 AESA radar, has no peer among fourth-generation combat aircraft, and its huge detection and electronic attack advantages ensure first look-first shot opportunities that even sophisticated rivals often cannot match. Its advanced electronic warfare suites, one area where the Rafale’s capabilities are indeed comparable, make it exceptionally survivable in a variety of war-fighting environments, while its ability to swing effortlessly between air-to-air and air-to-surface missions make it just as versatile as its French competitor — but in a much cheaper platform.
> 
> To make a long story short, the F/A- 18 E/F Super Hornet has been designed for standoff air superiority as well as for flexible multirole operations and for that reason will remain the US Navy’s workhorse strike-fighter well into 2040, if not beyond. Both the Super Hornet and the Rafale are superb strike-fighters, but the IN is likely to find the F/A- 18 E/F better suited as the primary aviation battery for both its STOBAR and CATOBAR carriers. The cost advantages of the Super Hornet are considerable and, when considerations relating to defence industrial cooperation and deepening strategic partnerships are taken into account, it also does just as well as, if not better, than the Rafale on both counts. Because Boeing already has major production activities underway in India, including a joint venture with Tata that fabricates the fuselage for the Apache attack helicopter, as well as Indian suppliers that already manufacture components for US and international F/A-18s, such as Sasmoss, Rossell Techsys, and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), the selection of the Super Hornet by the IN would yield expanded partnerships with Indian industry for the manufacture of its airframe sections, wings and control surfaces, parts of its engines, and various other subsystems.
> 
> These activities, which would result in the transfer of proprietary knowhow, advanced manufacturing technologies, and industrial fabrication processes, would help to nurture a production complex that can oversee the delivery of an advanced weapon system that the US has never before sold to India. Developing such an infrastructure would not only create high technology jobs dispersed throughout India, but it would build indigenous proficiency that could aid in the development and manufacture of other civilian and military technologies. Even as these benefits come to fruition, India would position itself to support the nearly 600 F/A-18s that are in operation globally. It would also open the door to possible co-development and co-manufacturing of components for the Advanced F/A-18 Block III, with its conformal fuel tanks, enclosed weapons pod, and an enhanced General Electric 414 engine that could serve as a common power plant for the Super Hornet, Tejas, and eventually the Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft concurrently. These kinds of benefits would obviously not be comparably available with the Rafale because of its smaller global market.
> 
> The deepening of the US-Indian strategic partnership would also be an obvious consequence of an Indian decision to purchase the Super Hornet for its prospective aircraft carriers. The same would be true for India’s partnership with France were the IN to settle for the Rafale. But important though this latter political affiliation is for New Delhi, the twists and turns in the earlier MMRCA endgame demonstrated how the extraordinarily high costs of French equipment made it difficult for India to fuel its strategic partnership with France through large defence transactions. In this instance, therefore, the case for the IN selecting the Super Hornet is persuasive because it would bring combat capabilities on par with the Rafale but at much lower cost while simultaneously enhancing India’s industrial base and strengthening its partnership with Washington.
> 
> *Taking the Long View*
> There is little doubt that India has good options as it moves forward to fulfil its air force and naval requirements for an advanced strike-fighter. In both cases though, there will be challenging tradeoffs to be made as the government of India juggles the operational excellence of the various contenders, their unit and lifecycle costs, their contributions to leavening India’s defence industry, and their capacity to deepen the country’s strategic partnerships.
> 
> When these variables are assessed synoptically, the American offerings prove to be remarkably competitive — not entirely a surprise, even if the circumstances that permitted their re-entry were not initially anticipated. In any event, India should treat the winners chosen in both the IAF and IN competitions merely as ‘interim’ acquisitions despite the fact that these aircraft will be in service for several decades. Because combat aviation is steadily moving towards the dominance of stealthy platforms, India should be seeking to leverage these purchases towards the development or the acquisition of fifth-generation fighters — a technology area where, at least to date, American suppliers dominate in the international marketplace. Perhaps that is one more reason for giving Lockheed Martin and Boeing serious consideration in the current competition.
> 
> http://carnegieendowment.org/2017/0...16-for-iaf-and-f-18-for-indian-navy-pub-72706


And the pathetic trolling continues !!!! ..Sad


----------



## Anish1

GuardianRED said:


> And the pathetic trolling continues !!!! ..Sad



Trolling done by Indian Navy when it told HAL to fu*k itself.

Get a hold of the facts.


----------



## Dazzler

Anish9500 said:


> Trolling done by Indian Navy when it told HAL to fu*k itself.
> 
> Get a hold of the facts.



23s are still in service, and the crash rate continues..


http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/mig-...cond-in-48-hours-for-indian-air-force-1721311


NEW DELHI: An Indian Air Force (IAF) MIG-23 aircraft has crashed in Rajasthan's Jodhpur in the second such incident reported in 48 hours. Both pilots ejected safely before the aircraft went down in the Balesar area.

The aircraft was on a routine training mission. A Court of Inquiry has been ordered.

On Tuesday, an Air Force chopper, an Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) involved in flood rescue, went missing in a deep ravine in Arunachal Pradesh.


----------



## Anish1

Dazzler said:


> 23s are still in service, and the crash rate continues..
> 
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/mig-...cond-in-48-hours-for-indian-air-force-1721311
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: An Indian Air Force (IAF) MIG-23 aircraft has crashed in Rajasthan's Jodhpur in the second such incident reported in 48 hours. Both pilots ejected safely before the aircraft went down in the Balesar area.
> 
> The aircraft was on a routine training mission. A Court of Inquiry has been ordered.
> 
> On Tuesday, an Air Force chopper, an Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) involved in flood rescue, went missing in a deep ravine in Arunachal Pradesh.




Wikipedia is not the gospel of truth.

India has more than 300 Mig 21's and more than 100 Mig 23's

And what other choice do we have ?

Su30 is unsuitable for frontline remote deployment as it requires mammoth spares requirement , maintainence and intensive tooling.


----------



## Dazzler

Anish9500 said:


> Wikipedia is not the gospel of truth.
> 
> India has more than 300 Mig 21's and more than 100 Mig 23's
> 
> And what other choice do we have ?
> 
> Su30 is unsuitable for frontline remote deployment as it requires mammoth spares requirement , maintainence and intensive tooling.



The link is not from wikipedia, it is from NDTV. crash happened back in july.


----------



## Anish1

Dazzler said:


> The link is not from wikipedia, it is from NDTV. crash happened back in july.



I mean on Wikipedia it shows that India has retired Mig 23 fleet whereas on planet earth India operates a fleet of over 100 Mig 23's but exact numbers are unknown



Dazzler said:


> The link is not from wikipedia, it is from NDTV. crash happened back in july.



Crashes are bound to happen. The aircraft are ancient and some part does give way occasionally. The maintainence from HAL can also be blamed as the engineers are thieves and end up selling components in the black market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Anish9500 said:


> Even as these benefits come to fruition, India would position itself to support the nearly 600 F/A-18s that are in operation globally. It would also open the door to possible co-development and co-manufacturing of components for the Advanced F/A-18 Block III, with its conformal fuel tanks, enclosed weapons pod, and an enhanced General Electric 414 engine that could serve as a common power plant for the Super Hornet, Tejas, and eventually the Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft concurrently. These kinds of benefits would obviously not be comparably available with the Rafale because of its smaller global market.



It will be interesting to see if this happens.



Anish9500 said:


> Both the Super Hornet and the Rafale are superb strike-fighters, but the IN is likely to find the F/A- 18 E/F better suited as the primary aviation battery for both its STOBAR and CATOBAR carriers.



I'm also trying to think if there has ever been a case where an F/A-18 took off of a STOBAR carrier. I don't think the ski jump is as big as an issue as the rear gear stoppers for take-off. The landing gear of the F-18 is a bit more unique compared to the MiG-29K or the Su-33. It's lower and angled versus a long leg stem on the Russians jets that allow those stoppers to block the rear gear prior to takeoff. There might have to be some reworking of the rear landing gear.

How serious is the development of a carrier with CATOBAR for the Indian Navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Anish9500 said:


> Facts are facts Mig 23 is in service across IAF. More than 100 aircraft.
> 
> And to assume the failed Tejas which is not even potty trained will replace an actual combat aircraft is an absurd notion.


The MiG-23BN ground attack aircraft was phased out on 6 March 2009 and the MiG-23MF air defence interceptor phased out in 2007. A total of 40 MiG-23MF, 95 MiG-23BN and had been obtained, only 15 MiG-23UB in storage. Only a few Airframes are being used as trainers for mig-27 and the vacancy is yet to be filled by SE fighter.
https://sputniknews.com/world/20090306120459251/


----------



## Anish1

X_Killer said:


> The MiG-23BN ground attack aircraft was phased out on 6 March 2009 and the MiG-23MF air defence interceptor phased out in 2007. A total of 40 MiG-23MF, 95 MiG-23BN and had been obtained, only 15 MiG-23UB in storage. Only a few Airframes are being used as trainers for mig-27 and the vacancy is yet to be filled by SE fighter.
> https://sputniknews.com/world/20090306120459251/



Go visit IAF bases and see it with your own two eyes.

Go all over India and you will gather more than 100 tail numbers.

Desperate times call for desperate measures, Mig 23 is in triple digits in IAF.

Any statement by IAF they are only being used to train for Mig 27?

Which makes no sense in the first place


----------



## X_Killer

Anish9500 said:


> Tejas ?
> 
> What do you mean ?
> 
> IAF needs to replace frontline air defence/interceptor/bomber escort Mig 21.
> 
> Needs to replace air defence/air dominance Mig 23
> 
> Needs to replace fighter bomber Mig 27.
> 
> And you bring in the Tejas ? The Tejas ????
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> The deal for F-16/Gripen won't happen overnight as it's a speculated $25Bn affair it will take another year at the very least.
> 
> Retirement schedule of oldies was in nineties but due to failure of an indigenous white elephant it dint work out


 1st deal for SE fighter have speculated amount of $12 Bn.

2nd, LCA is a Multi-Role combat jet.

3rd, it has about 1/3rd of price tag Comparison to f-16/GRIPEN.

4th, we need interceptor/point Defense jet for now because we already have air superiority and deep Strike fighters. Also FGFA will enter into service by 2025.









Anish9500 said:


> Go visit IAF bases and see it with your own two eyes.
> 
> Go all over India and you will gather more than 100 tail numbers.
> 
> Desperate times call for desperate measures, Mig 23 is in triple digits in IAF.
> 
> Any statement by IAF they are only being used to train for Mig 27?
> 
> Which makes no sense in the first place


Yup, I visited Jaisalmer on 27 july and its not new for me to visit AFBs.

For your kind information Indian Navy has Mig-29's with Bort number 672 and so on but it doesn't mean that they have 600+ Mig's


----------



## Anish1

X_Killer said:


> 1st deal for SE fighter have speculated amount of $12 Bn.
> 
> 2nd, LCA is a Multi-Role combat jet.
> 
> 3rd, it has about 1/3rd of price tag Comparison to f-16/GRIPEN.
> 
> 4th, we need interceptor/point Defense jet for now because we already have air superiority and deep Strike fighters. Also FGFA will enter into service by 2025.



1. 200 initial F-16's or Gripen's will be much higher than $12 BB.

2. Tejas is not combat. It can have any number of roles. Be it personal transport, sightseeing etc. 50% agreed.

3. Tejas costed around 200 crores a few years back and with rupee devaluation it is likely to escalate perhaps multiply. F-16/Gripen price will depend on IAF list of changes.

4. Agreed. FGFA will come when Russia can start sparing Su50 for us so we can integrate the French/Israeli tech. We don't have any control over FGFA delivery



X_Killer said:


> 1st deal for SE fighter have speculated amount of $12 Bn.
> 
> 2nd, LCA is a Multi-Role combat jet.
> 
> 3rd, it has about 1/3rd of price tag Comparison to f-16/GRIPEN.
> 
> 4th, we need interceptor/point Defense jet for now because we already have air superiority and deep Strike fighters. Also FGFA will enter into service by 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I visited Jaisalmer on 27 july and its not new for me to visit AFBs.
> 
> For your kind information Indian Navy has Mig-29's with Bort number 672 and so on but it doesn't mean that they have 600+ Mig's



From where does Mig 29 come in?


----------



## X_Killer

Gomig-21 said:


> It will be interesting to see if this happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also trying to think if there has ever been a case where an F/A-18 took off of a STOBAR carrier. I don't think the ski jump is as big as an issue as the rear gear stoppers for take-off. The landing gear of the F-18 is a bit more unique compared to the MiG-29K or the Su-33. It's lower and angled versus a long leg stem on the Russians jets that allow those stoppers to block the rear gear prior to takeoff. There might have to be some reworking of the rear landing gear.
> 
> How serious is the development of a carrier with CATOBAR for the Indian Navy?


I highly doubt f-18 to perform full-load STOBAR take-offs without compensation in MTOW where as RAFALEs can do it better efficiency. But the problem arises that RAFALE don't have folding wings to fit in ACC's lift.



Anish9500 said:


> 1. 200 initial F-16's or Gripen's will be much higher than $12 BB.


But this is only the flyaway price tag with no further support. We should opt for RAFALEs than


Anish9500 said:


> 2. Tejas is not combat. It can have any number of roles. Be it personal transport, sightseeing etc. 50% agreed.


LCA for personal transport?
It's a height of sarcasm. LoL


Anish9500 said:


> 3. Tejas costed around 200 crores a few years back and with rupee devaluation it is likely to escalate perhaps multiply. F-16/Gripen price will depend on IAF list of changes.


The cost of LCA mk1 is ₹162cr ($25 Million) whereas Mk1A costs $31.02millions whereas a GRIPEN-E will cost around $71 million


Anish9500 said:


> 4. Agreed. FGFA will come when Russia can start sparing Su50 for us so we can integrate the French/Israeli tech. We don't have any control over FGFA delivery


All FGFA (twin engine improved variant of PAK-FA or Su-57) will be manufactured at HAL's Nasik plant.


Anish9500 said:


> From where does Mig 29 come in?


While you are checking out tail numbers for counting jets.


----------



## GuardianRED

Anish9500 said:


> Go visit IAF bases and see it with your own two eyes.
> 
> Go all over India and you will gather more than 100 tail numbers.
> 
> Desperate times call for desperate measures, Mig 23 is in triple digits in IAF.
> 
> Any statement by IAF they are only being used to train for Mig 27?
> 
> Which makes no sense in the first place


and the Loser is still trolling! .....sad and pathetic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anish1

X_Killer said:


> I highly doubt f-18 to perform full-load STOBAR take-offs without compensation in MTOW where as RAFALEs can do it better efficiency. But the problem arises that RAFALE don't have folding wings to fit in ACC's lift.
> 
> 
> But this is only the flyaway price tag with no further support. We should opt for RAFALEs than
> 
> LCA for personal transport?
> It's a height of sarcasm. LoL
> 
> The cost of LCA mk1 is ₹162cr ($25 Million) whereas Mk1A costs $31.02millions whereas a GRIPEN-E will cost around $71 million
> 
> All FGFA (twin engine improved variant of PAK-FA or Su-57) will be manufactured at HAL's Nasik plant.
> 
> While you are checking out tail numbers for counting jets.



The flyaway price tag is unknown as IAF list of requirements is not in public domain.
Rafale is separate and unrelated. 

Tejas Mk1 costs 200 crores around 5 years as per DRDO boss Avinash Chander.

FGFA which is Indian MKI version of Pak-fa has the potential to be assembled in India after the first 1-3 squadrons are delivered by Russia either in FGFA config or Pakfa confit.

You will find atleast 100 unique tail numbers for Mig 23

More than 100 anyways I don't have the exact numbers with me


----------



## X_Killer

Anish9500 said:


> The flyaway price tag is unknown as IAF list of requirements is not in public domain.
> Rafale is separate and unrelated.


Who said?


Anish9500 said:


> Tejas Mk1 costs 200 crores around 5 years as per DRDO boss Avinash Chander.


http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...s-fighter-at-rs-162-crore-114011100829_1.html


Anish9500 said:


> FGFA which is Indian MKI version of Pak-fa has the potential to be assembled in India after the first 1-3 squadrons are delivered by Russia either in FGFA config or Pakfa confit.


Dude, technically we are not buying FGFA , we're Jointly developing it.
Hop you understand the difference.


Anish9500 said:


> You will find atleast 100 unique tail numbers for Mig 23


Want to see 1 example


Anish9500 said:


> More than 100 anyways I don't have the exact numbers with me


Less than 15 jets are still able to being airborne.


----------



## Gomig-21

X_Killer said:


> I highly doubt f-18 to perform full-load STOBAR take-offs without compensation in MTOW where as RAFALEs can do it better efficiency. But the problem arises that RAFALE don't have folding wings to fit in ACC's lift.



I don't think Rafale has ever performed a STOBAR take off, either. So if the IAF plans for either of those two, it might have to build that next carrier as a CATOBAR, which is why I was asking how serious are they thinking of doing that.


----------



## X_Killer

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't think Rafale has ever performed a STOBAR take off, either. So if the IAF plans for either of those two, it might have to build that next carrier as a CATOBAR, which is why I was asking how serious are they thinking of doing that.


Navy is going to call all contenders to show their Capability, it will clear your all doubts.
Recently, Navy spokesperson mentioned that they are not planning for another ACC in another 15 years.
Whenever they decide for their next ACC , it will be a 65Tonn class CATOBAR capable Carrier.
But N-AMCA will be there to fulfill IAC-2 needs (most probably)


----------



## Gomig-21

X_Killer said:


> Navy is going to call all contenders to show their Capability, it will clear your all doubts.
> Recently, Navy spokesperson mentioned that they are not planning for another ACC in another 15 years.
> Whenever they decide for their next ACC , it will be a 65Tonn class CATOBAR capable Carrier.
> But N-AMCA will be there to fulfill IAC-2 needs (most probably)



Rafale seems to make the most sense. I was surprised to read the initial interest in F-16, never mind F-18 for the Navy and a shift to American fighters. If the IAF has already committed to the Rafale, a complementary naval version would make the most sense. But that's now. Who knows how things can shift in 15 years.


----------



## Anish1

X_Killer said:


> Who said?
> 
> http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...s-fighter-at-rs-162-crore-114011100829_1.html
> 
> Dude, technically we are not buying FGFA , we're Jointly developing it.
> Hop you understand the difference.
> 
> Want to see 1 example
> 
> Less than 15 jets are still able to being airborne.



Rafale is for the Medium range

F-16/Gripen are for Light range. They will be called the LCA.

http://www.news18.com/blogs/india/s...rdo-avinash-chander-part-ii-10879-748576.html

200 cr + per Tejas 3 years back given annual escalation of 10-15% + further INR devaluation.
Estimated at $40-55 million per Tejas 

Marginally cheaper than F-16/Gripen but with less than 1% of the capability.


Apart from reluctantly giving money India has nothing to do joint development.


Any proof less than 15 Mig 23's are airborne?

You are saying they have 10-15% availability as IAF has between 100-150 in active front line service ?


----------



## X_Killer

Anish9500 said:


> Rafale is for the Medium range
> 
> F-16/Gripen are for Light range. They will be called the LCA.
> 
> http://www.news18.com/blogs/india/s...rdo-avinash-chander-part-ii-10879-748576.html
> 
> 200 cr + per Tejas 3 years back given annual escalation of 10-15% + further INR devaluation.
> Estimated at $40-55 million per Tejas
> 
> Marginally cheaper than F-16/Gripen but with less than 1% of the capability.
> 
> 
> Apart from reluctantly giving money India has nothing to do joint development.
> 
> 
> Any proof less than 15 Mig 23's are airborne?
> 
> You are saying they have 10-15% availability as IAF has between 100-150 in active front line service ?


I already posted all information with credible sources.
Stop trolling and if you genuinely want any information than please go back to previous posts.



Gomig-21 said:


> Rafale seems to make the most sense. I was surprised to read the initial interest in F-16, never mind F-18 for the Navy and a shift to American fighters. If the IAF has already committed to the Rafale, a complementary naval version would make the most sense. But that's now. Who knows how things can shift in 15 years.


Hope you heard about the news that the SE jet deal was shifted to 2019. And LCA is the actual reason behind it.
Govt detected developed to integrate all available Indigenous technologies on Mk1A. You'll get a good news of further Indigenisation by late 2018 or early 2019.

And for Navy, MoD ask Navy to Fastrack the procurement process of 57 MRCBF.
For further 15 years things will be shifted in favour of Indigenous jets for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anish1

X_Killer said:


> I already posted all information with credible sources.
> Stop trolling and if you genuinely want any information than please go back to previous posts.
> 
> 
> Hope you heard about the news that the SE jet deal was shifted to 2019. And LCA is the actual reason behind it.
> Govt detected developed to integrate all available Indigenous technologies on Mk1A. You'll get a good news of further Indigenisation by late 2018 or early 2019.
> 
> And for Navy, MoD ask Navy to Fastrack the procurement process of 57 MRCBF.
> For further 15 years things will be shifted in favour of Indigenous jets for sure.



You have been grossly humiliated and proven wrong on all counts.

Anything else ?


----------



## X_Killer

Anish9500 said:


> You have been grossly humiliated and proven wrong on all counts.
> 
> Anything else ?


I'm not interested to respond to trolls
You might need to adjust your vision


----------



## Anish1

X_Killer said:


> I'm not interested to respond to trolls
> You might need to adjust your vision



Already proven wrong.

Morons with jaundiced vision on payroll of HAL can keep barking


----------



## X_Killer

Anish9500 said:


> Already proven wrong.
> 
> Morons with jaundiced vision on payroll of HAL can keep barking


Maintain the decorum and don't use abusive language.
Behave like a human and don't use your favourite language here.

Barking? Huh
Pathetic....


----------



## Anish1

X_Killer said:


> Maintain the decorum and don't use abusive language.
> Behave like a human and don't use your favourite language here.
> 
> Barking? Huh
> Pathetic....



Talk facts if you can.

Proven wrong on all counts


----------



## X_Killer

Anish9500 said:


> Talk facts if you can.
> 
> Proven wrong on all counts


Your certification is not required.


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anish1

X_Killer said:


> Your certification is not required.



Lying is not permitted


----------



## GuardianRED

eowyn said:


>


Instagram?


----------



## Mujraparty

GuardianRED said:


> Instagram?



lca Tejas facebook page ...


----------



## GuardianRED

eowyn said:


> lca Tejas facebook page ...


Really?? they don't have the watermark! .... Still Thanks!


----------



## Anish1

*Indian Air Force Set To Get 48 More Mi-17 Transport Helicopters This Year*
Russia and India are holding negotiations for the supply of 48 Russian Mi-17 military transport helicopters with Moscow hoping to seal the deal by the year end, a top Russian official has said.






bccl

Russian arms supplier Rosoboronexport's CEO Alexander Mikheev said India has more than 300 helicopters belonging to the Mi-8 and Mi-17 family, which are deployed in troop and arms transport, fire support, convoy escort, patrol, and search-and-rescue (SAR) missions. He said India knows their specifications well.

Mikheev said Russia and India are holding talks with a view to sign a contract for 48 (Mi-17V5) helicopters and the techno-commercial negotiations are set to commence.

"We hope that we will reach an agreement before the end of this year," he told a select group of journalists here on the sidelines of Russia's premier air show MAKS 2017.

Last year, Russia had handed over to India the final batch of three Mi-17V5 military transport helicopters under a previously signed contract with Rosoboronexport, a company of the Rostec State Corporation, that entailed a total of 151 units of the Mi-17V-5 helicopter, produced by the Kazan Helicopter Plant.

Designed to transport cargo inside the cabin and on an external sling, the Mi-17V5 is considered to be one of the world's most advanced military transport helicopters.






bccl

Mi-17V5, supplied to India, ranks among the most technically advanced helicopters of the Mi-8/17 type, incorporating the best engineering solutions of previous generations.

In 2008, Rosoboronexport signed a contract for the delivery of 80 Mi-17V5 to India, which was completed in 2011 -2013. In 2012-2013, three additional contracts were signed to supply a total of 71 Mi-17V5 helicopters to meet the needs of the Indian Air Force.

Talking about other projects that are under discussion between Russia and India, Mikheev said, "We are discussing a programme for modernisation of SU-30 with our Indian partners. The aircraft park is quite large."

*DON'T MISS*


http://m.indiatimes.com/news/india/...7-transport-helicopters-this-year-326886.html

Good safe helicopters unlike the International embarrassing Dhruv


----------



## Gomig-21

eowyn said:


>



Really neat looking jet. You don't see many leading edge slats divided up into 3 sections. Quite unique and I'm assuming it has something to do with having clearances to operate a portion of slats instead of none should any fuel tanks or protruding weapons get in the way.

The LCA MK2 design and shape is superb. The modification they made to the LERX with enlarging and making them actual, functioning LEVCONs compared to MK1 should improve flight conditions. Something very similar to PAK-FA which you hardly see on any other aircraft, aside from those that have separate functioning canards.






Is HAL using the F414 now on Tejas or is it still the F404's? I think the F414 was a GE ToT with India to eventually have the indigenous Kaveri built and used in these machines, if I'm not mistaken? I'm sure these things have been discussed in this or other threads, I'm just trying to catch up!


----------



## X_Killer

Gomig-21 said:


> R
> 
> The LCA MK2 design and shape is superb. The modification they made to the LERX with enlarging and making them actual, functioning LEVCONs compared to MK1 should improve flight conditions. Something very similar to PAK-FA which you hardly see on any other aircraft, aside from those that have separate functioning canards.



LCA MK-2 is still in design phase. 
The pic share by you is NLCA TD.
Yup, its true that levcons provide greater stability at low speeds.
Also it's a fact that only PAK-FA and NLCA have levcons in the world at present


Gomig-21 said:


> Is HAL using the F414 now on Tejas or is it still the F404's? I think the F414 was a GE ToT with India to eventually have the indigenous Kaveri built and used in these machines, if I'm not mistaken? I'm sure these things have been discussed in this or other threads, I'm just trying to catch up!


As of now , India received onlt 4 f414 Engines our of 8 as ordered last year.
And for GE ToT, GoI will decide after testing on mk2.
A good news for you that the Kaveri is in final design phase and both GTRE & Safran decided to build 4 Prototypes and 1 out of them will be sent to France for testing and other 3 will be tested in India.
As of now , Kaveri is moving ahead of schedule.
And another good news is that LCA Mk1A will possibly powered with Kaveri and have Uttam AESA and DARE's EW suite.


----------



## SleeveofWizard

X_Killer said:


> LCA MK-2 is still in design phase.
> The pic share by you is NLCA TD.
> Yup, its true that levcons provide greater stability at low speeds.
> Also it's a fact that only PAK-FA and NLCA have levcons in the world at present
> 
> As of now , India received onlt 4 f414 Engines our of 8 as ordered last year.
> And for GE ToT, GoI will decide after testing on mk2.
> A good news for you that the Kaveri is in final design phase and both GTRE & Safran decided to build 4 Prototypes and 1 out of them will be sent to France for testing and other 3 will be tested in India.
> As of now , Kaveri is moving ahead of schedule.
> And another good news is that LCA Mk1A will possibly powered with Kaveri and have Uttam AESA and DARE's EW suite.



What's really the correct information on the Kaveri Engine? I hear a lot of drastically conflicting reports. Some say it's a failure and will only be used on vehicles requiring lower thrust like UAVs, trainer jets and naval ships and some say that most of its problems have been rectified and its in the final stages. One report even said that the project has been abandoned totally.


----------



## X_Killer

KanchaBhau said:


> What's really the correct information on the Kaveri Engine? I hear a lot of drastically conflicting reports. Some say it's a failure and will only be used on vehicles requiring lower thrust like UAVs, trainer jets and naval ships and some say that most of its problems have been rectified and its in the final stages. One report even said that the project has been abandoned totally.


It's an internal report.
After tests in France, the information will be made public.
Also, UAV requires non+reheat variant which is already developed and is under refining stage. And the turbine engine used in Naval vessels is very different from KAVERI GTX 35vs


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-August, 2017 18:31 IST
*Chief of the AIR Staff Felicitates Flt Lt Shikha Pandey *

Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC felicitated Flt Lt Shikha Pandey, a member of Indian Women's Cricket team in the recently concluded ICC Women’s World Cup today at Air Headquarters, New Delhi.

ICC Women's World Cup was held at England from 24 Jun to 23 Jul 17. Flt Lt Shikha Pandey played a pivotal role in the tournament for the Indian team to reach final after a gap of 12 years. She took 03 wickets against South Africa and 02 wickets against England in the league matches. In the Semi Final against Australia, she took 02 wickets for 17 runs.

Flt Lt Shikha Pandey was commissioned in IAF on 30 Jun 2012 as an Air Traffic Control Officer. She made her international debut in ICC T-20 World Cup which was conducted at Bangladesh in 2014. Since her debut, she has been a regular member of Indian Women's Cricket team. She is the first lady officer from the Services to represent the Indian Cricket team.

Flt Lt Shikha Pandey was awarded Chief of the Air Staff Commendation by the Chief of the Air Staff who during the occasion appreciated her performance and wished her success for future endeavours.

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa felicitating Flt. Lt. Shikha Pandey, a member of Indian Women’s Cricket team in the recently concluded ICC Women’s World Cup, in New Delhi on August 01, 2017.




****

Ministry of Defence
01-August, 2017 15:55 IST
*Air Crash involving IAF Aircraft *

Every aircraft accident/incident is thoroughly investigated by a Court of Inquiry to ascertain the cause of accident and the recommendations of the completed Court of Inquiry are implemented. Various preventive measures are being taken including invigoration of Aviation Safety Organization, streamlining of accident/ incident reporting procedure, analytical studies and quality audits of the aircraft fleets to identify vulnerable areas to avoid aircraft accidents. Accident prevention programmes have been given an added thrust to identify risk prone/hazardous areas specific to the aircraft fleets and operational environment to ensure safe practices/procedures.


Year-wise details of accidents involving aircraft and helicopters of Indian Air Force and number of pilots who lost their lives in these accidents during the last three years (2014-15 to 2016-17) and the current year 2017-18 (up to 27.07.2017) are as under:

*Year

No. of accidents
Aircraft
Helicopter

No. of pilots killed*


2014-15
09
01

03

2015-16
05
01

Nil

2016-17
08
02

02

2017-18(upto 27.07.17)
02
01

04


An aircraft sometimes may have certain design deficiencies, which get duly rectified as it is exploited in service.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Parvez Hashmi in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## X_Killer

How The HAL HF-24 Marut Never Achieved Mach 2 :
The Marut was the first fighter in Asia to go beyond the testing/prototype stage although it was an aircraft capable of breaking the sound barrier but it was limited to subsonic speeds since it the aircraft was underpowered. This was because of various political and economic factor. The Marut was powered by Bristol Siddeley Orpheus which were considered as limiting factor the performance of the aircraft. The project also suffered from lack of direction from the Indian Ministry of Defence at that time.
Efforts were made to find a suitable engine for the Marut. An agreement was signed by the Indian government with the Egyptian government for the use E-300 turbojet engine designed by Ferdinand Brandner (an Austrian repatriate from the Soviet Union) who was hired by the Egyptian government. Twenty months later, in July 1966, the Indian Government furnished a specially modified pre-production Marut, designated HF-24 Mk 1 BX, to participate in the Egyptian engine development programme. This aircraft had a modified fuselage capable of accepting either the Orpheus 703 or the EL-300. Test flying of the HF-24 Mk 1 BX with one E-300 and one Orpheus began at Helwan, Egypt, on 29 March 1967 with Sqn. Ldr. I.M. Chopra at the controls. Until the EL-300 program came to a standstill after the June 1967 Arab-Israeli conflict, the HF-24 Mk I BX had completed 106 hours of flight testing in 150 flights. The EL-300, unfortunately, failed to live up to earlier expectations and with two power plants of this type installed, the HF-24 Mk 1 BX was unable to exceed Mach 1.1. The Soviets were also approached but no decision was taken.
Rolls Royce made a proposal to the Indian government to finance the further development of the Orpheus, which had been specifically aimed at producing a more suitable model of the engine for the Marut. If the correct steps were taken then the subcontinent would've seen a fighter jet ahead of it's time.
BattleDog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-August, 2017 20:07 IST
*Air Marshal Hemant Narayan Bhagwat AVSM VM is New Air Officer-in-charge Administration (AOA) of Indian Air Force *

Air Marshal Hemant Narayan Bhagwat AVSM VM has taken over as Air Officer-in-Charge Administration of Indian Air Force at Air Headquarters (VB), New Delhi on 01 Aug 2017.


Air Marshal HN Bhagwat AVSM VM was commissioned in Administrative branch of the IAF in Jun 1981.


After serving for seven years as an Air Traffic control Officer in three different operational bases of the IAF, the Air Officer qualified as Parachute Jump Instructor and served in instructional capacity for fifteen years. During his paratrooping career, the officer has undertaken over 2400 live parachute jumps in combat as well as sport profile from twenty different types of aircraft. He has also served as Chief Instructor of Paratroopers’ Training School, Agra for five years and was leader of prestigious IAF Skydiving Team, Akashganga for several years. Besides para jumps in all parts of our country, the officer has also participated in several international para exercises including in USA, South Africa, Sri Lanka and Seychelles. The officer is senior most active parachute jump instructor of the IAF.


The Air Officer is a graduate of Defence Services Staff College, Wellington and has undergone Higher Air Command Course at College of Air Warfare, Hyderabad and Senior Defence Management Course at College of Defence Management, Secunderabad. The officer has completed his M Sc in Strategic Studies from Madras University & M Phil from Osmania University. The Air Officer has held several prestigious appointments including that of a Chief Admin Officer of a premier fighter base, Commandant of Garud Regimental Training Centre, as Chief Personnel Staff Officer at HQ South Western Air Command, Senior Officer in charge Administration at HQ Western Air Command and Asst Chief of the Air Staff (Org & Cer) at Air HQ. Prior to assuming the appointment of AOA, Air Mshl HN Bhagwat was Director General (Works & Ceremonials) at Air HQ.








The Air Officer was commended by Chief of Air Staff in 1999 and was awarded Vayu Sena Medal by the President of India in 2005 for his contributions to paratrooping field. He has been awarded the Ati Vishist Seva Medal by President of India for distinguished service of a very high order.


He is married to Mrs Shubhada Bhagwat and is blessed with a son named Tejas. He is an active sportsman and keen marathon runner.


*************

Ministry of Defence
03-August, 2017 15:20 IST
*255 Sorties were flown by Indian Air Force during HADR Operation in Gujarat and Rajasthan *

The States of Gujarat and Rajasthan had experienced heavy rains and floods in past few days. Considering the gravity of situation, the State Emergency Operation Cell requested Indian Air Force for rescue operations in flood affected areas of Mehasana, Deesa, Banaskantha and Patan. Accordingly, the IAF team swung into action and deployed Mi-17V5 and Chetak helicopters at various location of the State for rescue and relief operations. A dedicated Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) Cell was activated at South Western Air Command, Gandhinagar to monitor the relief operations round the clock. Under the challenging weather conditions, with limited ground reference, these helicopters carried out rescue operations to save stranded people. The rescue operation included a patient in dire need of dialysis who was airlifted from the rooftop in the shortest possible time, along with a pregnant woman with small child and husband.

Despite inclement weather, a total of 220 sorties were flown by IAF rescue team in Gujarat Area and 35 sorties in Rajasthan area. During the rescue operations, the crew dropped a total of 86 tonnes of food packets in flood affected areas of Gujarat state. A radar was also operationalised at Deesa for communication which was specially transported by An-32 aircraft till Ahmedabad and thereafter moved by road to Deesa.

C-17 and C-130J aircraft airlifted NDRF personnel and load to the airports nearest to the flooded areas.

****


----------



## X_Killer

Two more C-130J-30 Super Hercules aircraft [KC-3809 & KC-3811] spotted at Lisbon on its way to India.
The first two C-130Js [KC-3807 & KC-3808] from the second batch arrived at Air Force Station Arjan Singh in the end of July.
The new aircraft are part of the second order of the 7 C-130J-30s for the second squadron of the type.
Image credits: Hugo Guerra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/uav-crashes-in-kathua/article19471607.ece?homepage=true

Jammu , August 11, 2017 13:16 IST
Updated: August 11, 2017 13:49 IST

An Unmanned Aerial Vehicle of the Indian Air Force crashed in Jammu and Kashmir’s border district of Kathua after its lost contact with the radar early today.

The UAV crashed near Ladol village of Chadwal belt in the district.

“We were informed by IAF authorities that its UAV has lost contact with radar in Kathua belt. We immediately launched a search for it”, Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP), Kathua, Mohd Suleman Choudhary told _PTI_.

During the search, the UAV was found near village Ladol of Chadwal belt in Rajbagh tehsil of the district, he said.

IAF and police teams are on the spot.

“An IAF team is probing the reason behind the crash,” he said.

The IAF has ordered an inquiry into the crash.





http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ush-to-spot/story-Q5oT3tXXmxhyLHNMYNlP1J.html

An unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) of the Indian Air Force crashed near a village in Jammu and Kashmir on Friday morning.

Senior superintendent of police Suleman Choudhary said the incident occurred at Ladoli village in Kathua district. *“We were informed about this at 3.30 am. A police team has been sent to the spot, and further information is awaited,” he added.*

No loss to life or property was reported.

Kathua witnesses terrorist activity on occasion, given its proximity to the India-Pakistan border. Militants have staged attacks on the Jammu-Pathankot highway – which passes through the district – several times in the past.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Bengal flood: IAF chopper winches 9 marooned villagers in dramatic rescue operation *
Forty-five-year old Paresh Mondal had seen people clinging to a rope dangling from a helicopter in movies, but never imagined that someday he would do the maneuvering himself to save his life.
On Saturday morning, Mondal and eight others marooned inside a two-storied house at flood-hit Pratappur village in the Ghatal area of West Midnapore were winched up by a rescue team of the Indian Air Force.
Seven children were among those airlifted from the flood-ravaged village using winch in a heart-stopping rescue operation.
The villagers moved into the building on Wednesday when rest of the houses in Pratappur got inundated following a breach in embankment on the Silabati river.
Thirteen persons have died since July 21 and more than 23 lakh people are affected in over 165 villages in the 11 flood-hit districts of the state.
Nearly 45,000 people have taken shelter in over 2,000 relief camps set up in the affected districts.
The West Midnapore district magistrate sought help from the air force on Friday to evacuate villagers trapped in the Pratappur building after speedboats deployed by the local administration failed to reach the building because of strong current in the flood water.
The Russian Mi5 V5 helicopter from Barrackpore air force station in the North 24 Parganas district was used in the first-of-its-kind rescue operation in Bengal.
Since there was no place to land and the house was surrounded by tall trees, the pilots had to hover over the old building at the fixed spot and altitude.
IAF personnel made their first rescue attempt on Friday. But completely alien to such rescue operations, people trapped inside the building wanted to wait for boats.
“To build their confidence, the rescue team demonstrated the whole process winching up a policeman and a local youth but still nobody was coming forward. Since it was getting dark the helicopter returned to Barrackpore,” said an Eastern Command spokesperson.
“I am still shaking at the thought of hanging so high. But ultimately we made it. There are more people in the house and some of them were very old. They refused to leave. Probably they were too scared to hang in mid air,” said Mandal.
“We spent sleepless nights in the house, fearing that it would collapse any moment. The waves kept hammering its old walls,” he added.
“Some people are still trapped in that house in Pratappur. They refused to be airlifted like the others. Apparently they are too scared”, said Bharati Ghosh, police chief of West Midnapore.
Arpita Mondal, another rescued villager, was in a state of shock. “All I can say is I am alive. Nothing else matters,” she exclaimed.
They were taken to a safe place near Ghatal town, about nine km from Pratappur. People from flood-hit Manoharpur, Rasulpur and Harisingpur were also taken to safe areas.
A second helicopter was used in the afternoon to airdrop food and provisions.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...e-operation/story-JB59cdukNbVVoBKTFbeGiK.html

*12 National Highways to double up as emergency landing airstrips for rescue operation teams*
The Indian Air force (IAF) has cleared 12 National Highways (NHs) as emergency landing airstrips that will enable rescue operation teams to reach affected areas easily, an official responsible for executing the project said. Although there was initially a proposal to develop a total of 21 NHs into airstrips, for now 12 highways have been cleared, with three of those connecting Odisha, Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh — all Maoist-affected areas, which also witness vagaries of nature like floods and cyclones almost every year. “The IAF has given clearance to 12 NHs to be developed into emergency landing airstrips out of the total 21. However, on the remaining NHs, discussions and testing are on and soon they too are likely to be cleared by the IAF,” a senior government official, requesting anonymity, told IANS.
Despite repeated attempts, the IAF had no comment to offer on the project and on related issues like the facilities to be put in place if the highways are to be used in times of emergencies. To start with, the thickness of tar will be increased and highways will be made strong enough for aircraft to land. “The highways will be open for public during normal times, but in case there is an emergency, then normal traffic will be blocked and the stretch will be used for aircraft landing. Also, alternate ways will be created for the normal traffic flow during emergencies,” said the official.
According to the Ministry of Road, Transport, Highways and Shipping (MoRTH), the National Highways Authority of India (NHAI) has been chosen as the executing agency. “In all, 17 highways were assigned to the NHAI, but after a joint survey, we found that airstrips can be developed only on 12 of the NHs. The BoQ (bill of quantities) has been prepared and we are waiting for approval from the competent authority on when to start,” NHAI Chairman Deepak Kumar told IANS.
Asked specifically how long it would take for the work to commence, Kumar, who was appointed recently to head the national road construction agency, said: “The work is expected to start in the next three-four months.” One major reason behind the initiative is to strategically operate in places prone to natural calamities and where relief work cannot be carried out without the help of choppers or aircraft. Among the 12 NHs cleared for being developed into airstrips are: Jamshedpur-Balasore highway and Chattarpur-Digha highway — both touching Odisha –, the Kishanganj-Islampur highway in Bihar, Delhi-Moradabad highway in Delhi-Uttar Pradesh, Bijbehara-Chinar Bagh highway in Jammu and Kashmir, Rampur-Kathgodam highway in Uttarakhand, Lucknow-Varanasi highway in Uttar Pradesh, Dwarka-Maliya highway in Gujarat, Kharagpur-Keonjhar highway in West Bengal and Mohanbari-Tinsukia highway in Assam.
Others include Vijaywada-Rajahmundry highway in Andhra Pradesh, Chennai-Puducherry highway in Tamil Nadu and Phalodi-Jaisalmer highway in Rajasthan. Elaborating on the planning of the entire project, the official said that the selection of highways had been done in a way that the entire country could be covered during natural calamities. “The highways chosen in Odisha are connected to Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand. Planning is such that within short duration, aircraft will be ready to land and the soldiers can be deployed to help during a natural calamity,” said the official, adding that such initiatives were in existence and had been tried during World War II.
In 2016, Minister of Road, Transport, Highways and Shipping Nitin Gadkari had announced the project and the formation of a committee to come up with specifications for highway stretches that can double up as airstrips. The committee will look into details like feasibility of the stretches, their length and breadth, among other issues.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...-airstrips-for-rescue-operation-teams/788365/

*IAF airlifts patient in need of dialysis*
The Indian Air Force (IAF) pressed into service its Cheetah helicopter to airlift a patient from Abiyana village in Santhalpur taluka of Patan who critically needed dialysis on Saturday. 
According to the press release issued by HQ SWAC Gandhinagar, on arriving overhead the site pilot Wing Commander Gautam Narain saw the patient on the top of the roof of a house completely marooned amid flood waters from all sides. 
"The pilot, having made an accurate assessment of the situation and bearing in mind the importance of saving the life at stake, brought his Cheetah to a low hover, finally gently resting it on the *boundary wall of the rooftop*. Assisted by family members next to him on the roof, the patient was lifted up over the wall and finally carefully pulled aboard the aircraft. All this, while the pilot delicately and very skilfully balanced the helicopter on its skids over the wall. The patient was then flown to Patan district headquarters where he was duly handed over to civil administration officials waiting with an ambulance at Patan University helipad," said the release.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...of-dialysis/articleshow/59836637.cms?from=mdr


----------



## ejaz007

*India Jaguar fighters face upgrade challenges*
By: Vivek Raghuvanshi   1 day ago

NEW DELHI ― The Indian Air Force’s British-made Jaguar aircraft completed its maiden flight last week after integrating an advanced active electronically scanned array radar, but service officials say the Jaguar upgrade program is moving slowly and that there’s uncertainty regarding the mounting of proposed new engines.

The upgrade program of the Jaguar fighter, undertaken by India’s state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, includes mounting new engines from Honeywell of the U.S., but an executive with HAL said it’s ”still awaiting the go-ahead from the Indian Air Force for the new engines.”

“Not only is the upgrade program slow, but the autopilots on the Jaguar aircraft are malfunctioning,” the IAF official said.

Furthermore, only 18 autopilot systems out of a required 108 could be integrated on Jaguar aircraft, according to a second Air Force official. India contracted the purchase of 35 autopilots from Thales of France on the Jaguar, which were received between December 2006 and January 2008.

Due to contractual restrictions, HAL could integrate only 18 out of the 35 autopilots up until March 2017.

And the autopilots installed on the aircraft are functioning at a suboptimal level because a vital component ― the Auto Pilot Electronic Unit, which maintains the flight path of the aircraft ― required repairs by Thales, which are expected to be completed in 7 to 26 months.

The HAL executive placed blame: ”Upgrade of autopilot has been slow because of delays in supplies by French defense companies.”

The Jaguar with the new AESA radar made its maiden flight Aug. 10, but the Air Force will carry out six more tests before induction.

Sign up for our Daily News Roundup - The top Defense News stories of the day

The AESA radar were bought from Elta of Israel as part of the Jaguar upgrade program. The new-generation radar will help in the simultaneous detection of multiple targets and also in the release of missiles to counter threats.

The current AESA radars are designed for easy retrofit in field conditions with minimum disturbance to the aircraft, the HAL executive noted.

Currently, the Indian Air Force is the only air force using the Jaguar, and HAL is therefore the only original equipment manufacturer able to maintain and upgrade the aircraft.

The ongoing program will involve 59 Jaguars that have a DARIN I radar and upgrade them to the DARIN III standard, which will include the fitting of the AESA radar.

The program also includes several missile-carrying capabilities as well as avionics upgrades that are expected to extend the aircraft’s life to 2050. (The initial phase out of the aircraft will begin in 2035, and it will be fully phased out by 2050.)

The upgrade is expected to include replacing the Rolls-Royce ADOUR 811 engine with new F125N engines from Honeywell, noted the first Air Force official.

Honeywell emerged as the sole vendor in response to a 2008 tender because Rolls-Royce of the U.K. withdrew from the competition. However, the clearance to buy 280 new Honeywell engines worth $2 billion has hit a roadblock in India’s Ministry of Defence because of the single-vendor situation, which the MoD tends to discourage, save exceptional circumstances.

http://www.defensenews.com/air/2017/08/16/india-jaguar-fighters-face-upgrade-challenges/


----------



## Hindustani78

The Commander-in Chief (Air), Myanmar, General Khin Aung Myint meeting the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, in New Delhi on August 21, 2017.





The Commander-in Chief (Air), Myanmar, General Khin Aung Myint meeting the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, in New Delhi on August 21, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Basic Data * 
Dimensions
Length: 12.43 m
Wing Span: 9.940 m
Height: 3.98


Wing Data*
Area (Gross): 16.70 m2
Sweep (at quarter chord): 21º 31’ 55”


*Weight*
Maximum Takeoff: 9100 kg
Basic Mass (Empty): 4,440 Kg

*Fuel Capacity
Internal : 360 Imp Galls
Ext. Drop Tanks: 2 x 130 Imp Galls

Power Plant*
Rolls Royce Adour MK 871 Turbofan
Static Thrust at sea level: 1 x 25.5 kN (5730 lbf) at sea level ISA


Maximum Level Speed
At Sea Level: 0.84 Mach
At 30000 ft: 0.85 Mach

Service
Ceiling: 13533 m (13.53 km)
Take-off run: 664 m
Landing run: 799 m

Radius of action with max. pay load
Lo-Lo-Lo: 267 km (267000 m)
Hi-Hi-Hi: 754 km (754000 m)


Aircraft Division, HAL is an Established Exporter To
*BOEING, USA*

Boeing 777 Uplock Box
F/A 18 Gun Bay Door
F/A 18 Wire Harness
P-8I Weapon Bay Door
*AIRBUS, FRANCE*

A320 Forward Passenger Doors











Indian _Sudarshan_ 1,000 lb (450 kg) bomb










Astra MK II
Weight 154 kg


----------



## X_Killer

. .


----------



## X_Killer

Know about the OSA-AK Surface-To-Air Missile system of Indian Air Force.

Video Credits- India Times





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1567404493317464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

X_Killer said:


> Know about the OSA-AK Surface-To-Air Missile system of Indian Air Force.
> 
> Video Credits- India Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1567404493317464


----------



## X_Killer

Brief Review of IAF's C130J Super Hercules




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1567505676640679


----------



## X_Killer

__ https://www.facebook.com/










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1568267756564471




. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-August, 2017 17:24 IST
Air Marshal C Hari Kumar AOC-IN-C, WAC IAF reviews simulator training at Air Force Station Hindan 

A Commemoration Ceremony was held at Air Force Station Hindan to mark the successful operationalisation of the C-130 J full motion level D Weapons System Trainer (Simulator). The simulator was rededicated to the nation and the Indian Air Force by Air Marshal C Hari Kumar AVSM VM VSM ADC, the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief of Western Air Command. The event coincided with the completion of yet another aircrew training programme wherein eight pilots graduated towards the next phase of operational deployment. Expressing his satisfaction over the progress of trainees, the Air Marshal said “….. training is the bedrock of achieving operational excellence. Successful completion of the training here lays foundation for the new platforms that IAF is inducting, including C-17 Globemaster, Apache and Chinook.”

The C-130 J simulator is the first full motion simulator for the IAF, operationalised, managed and maintained by Mahindra Defence Systems Ltd in association with Lockheed Martin Corporation, USA. The technology and configuration and configuration of the simulator enable trainee aircrew to perform precision low-level flying, airdrops, disaster relief, HADR Operations and landing in blackout conditions status with zero Flight Time.

Complementing Mahindra Defence Systems, the Air Marshal, added that the IAF has tremendously benefitted from this industry led training model and he hoped that this association would bring rich dividends to the Air Force.


----------



## RISING SUN

*For first air force exercise with Israel, IAF to send C 130 special operations aircraft*
India is likely to send its special operations C 130J aircraft for its first ever air force exercise in Israel this November. Exercise Blue Flag will see at least eight nations in attendance, including the US, France and Germany. The Blue Flag exercise – to take place at the Ovda Airbase in – is the largest ever to be hosted by Israel. Over 60 combat aircraft are set to undertake complex manoeuvres and training missions including air-to-air combat, ground attack and special operations deployment. The Indian Air Force (IAF) is not willing to comment on the exercise, but sources have told ThePrint that C 130Js from the `Veiled Vipers’ squadron are likely to head to Israel. As of now, fighter jets are not part of the Indian contingent for Blue Flag. While military ties have been strong for years, there was reluctance in the past to conduct joint training missions in Israel due to political considerations. The recent visit by Prime Minister Narendra Modi is an indication that things have changed and the _*Blue Flag exercise could be a precursor to a more public military engagement*_. India’s deployment of C 130Js for the exercise means that it will take part in special operations training – a speciality of the Israeli defence forces that are known for stealthy, deep strike missions. The IAF is also likely to face the French Rafale fighters as part of the exercise, besides F 16 and F/A 18 fighters that are vying for upcoming Indian orders. India has placed an order for 36 Rafale jets. The Indian C 130Js who have the motto ‘Kill with Stealth’ and are tasked with undertaking “quick deployment of ‘Special Forces’ in all weather conditions, including airdrops and landings on unprepared or semi-prepared surface even in complete darkness”. India has been training its special forces, including the Garuda commandos with the C 130J, which is capable of “rapid forward basing of personnel and equipment in emergent situations”. The Indian version is equipped with special equipment like Forward Looking Infra Red (FLIR), Heads Up Display (HUD) and navigational aids, that lets it operate in pitch black conditions. The aircraft has demonstrated capability to operate from high altitude airstrips on the China border as well, including the Daulat Beg Oldie (DB0) landing ground located at 16,600 feet.
https://idrw.org/for-first-air-forc...af-to-send-c-130-special-operations-aircraft/


----------



## Hindustani78

Army personnel board an Indian Air Force aircraft at Hindon Air Force Station in Ghaziabad.(AFP file)
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...port-backup/story-DZkDgMi9KEcl8twBmSMkwM.html
The Indian Air Force (IAF) has agreed to allow the Hindon Air Force Station to be used for regional flights during winters to back up the congested Delhi Airport, aviation secretary RN Chaubey said on Wednesday at an aviation conference.

The air force station is located in Ghaziabad and will soon host a civilian enclave, Chaubey said adding that talks were on with GMR Infrastructure Ltd-controlled Delhi Airport to seek approval.

No airport is allowed operations within 150km of Delhi airport, according to a privatisation contract. Chaubey said he was hopeful GMR will agree. “We have had conversations with them,” he said.

The ministry is not looking at opening the old Hyderabad airport and the HAL airport in Bangalore as the new airports there are not congested.

The ministry, Chaubey said, would act on requests from airlines if they want to use a defence air field and the matter would be taken up with the defence ministry.

Air Force Station Hindon, located near Delhi, is a single runway base and is home to Boeing C-17 Globemaster aircraft that forms the backbone of the heavy air lift division of the Indian Air Force. Google maps show 5 Globemasters stationed at the base together with four turboprop planes and one helicopter.

The C-17 is capable of strategic delivery of up to 170,900 pounds of personnel and/or equipment to main operating bases or forward operating locations especially on short runways like those in Ladakh, near the Chinese border.

“There are major airports like Pune and Goa, which have civilian flights. They coexist,” said Deba Mohanty, head of New Delhi-based Indike Analytics, a research firm on defence and strategic affairs.

Chaubey said no new slots would be given at Mumbai airport in the winter season as it was already congested for the second round of UDAN, the government’s flagship regional flying scheme.

UDAN or Ude Desh Ka Aam Nagrik, which loosely translates to “let the common man fly”, proposes that at least half the seats on every flight should have a fare cap of Rs2,500 per seat per hour of flying.

Five airlines, including Air India, SpiceJet, Turbo Megha, Air Odisha and Air Deccan, were allotted 128 routes to fly in the first round by March, but only 16 routes have been operationalised so far.

The civil aviation ministry last week said it had relaxed the norms for UDAN to allow for greater connectivity.

The relaxations include dilution of the exclusivity clause mandating that only one airline can fly on one route in the initial years. The norms that restricted two airports in close proximity from participating in the bidding have also been relaxed.

IndiGo has announced it plans to buy 50 ATR planes, while SpiceJet has also signed a letter of intent to buy 50 Bombardier Q400 regional planes.

Air India and SpiceJet have the biggest fleet of regional planes under this scheme. Jet Airways too flies on regional routes but did not participate in the first auction round for UDAN routes.


----------



## RISING SUN

*New Super Hercs Arrive, IAF’s 2nd C-130J Squadron Soon*
Four new LockheedMartin *C-130J Super Hercules* special mission transports arrived earlier this month at the Arjan Singh Air base (earlier named Panagarh AFS) in Panagarh, West Bengal. Livefist can confirm that two more will be delivered by the end of this month. The new C-130J squadron — the IAF’s second after the Hindon-based 77 Squadron ‘Veiled Vipers’ — will be raised this winter. The IAF’s total Super Hercules strength will stand at 11 aircraft.

The 77 Squadron, raised in 2011 with six new C-130Js, lost one of them in a March 2014 crash during a low level tactical sortie in central India, killing five personnel on board. In August last year, the Indian government signed on for one additional C-130J to replace the aircraft lost in the accident.

The IAF has been a very happy customer on the type, deploying its Hercs for all manner of activity, notably including the ferrying of cash last year after the Indian government demonetized currency en masse, transporting rescued citizens from flooded Kashmir in 2014, and flood relief operations in northern India in 2013. In August 2013, an IAF C-130J landed at the Daulat Beg Oldie airfield in northern Ladakh, one of the highest landing grounds in the world.

A C-130J from 77 Squadron first landed at Panagarh in August 2015, with the base now fully prepared to be the IAF’s second Super Herc hub. Reports also emerged today that the IAF will field a pair of C-130Js at Israel’s Blue Flag exercise in November this year.

In a related development today, India’s Mahindra Defence Systems unveiled its C-130J Super Hercules simulator training center at Hindon, the home of the C-130J unit.

“We are delighted to partner with Lockheed Martin in this venture in service to the Nation,” said S. P. Shukla, Group President, Aerospace & Defence Sector, and Chairman, Mahindra Defence Systems in a statement. “We believe this will help deliver the objectives of the Government of India and the Indian Air Force of building indigenous military capabilities.”
https://www.livefistdefence.com/2017/08/new-super-hercs-arrive-iafs-2nd-c-130j-squadron-soon.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Fifty years ago, India brought into service its first domestically built jet fighter, the HF-24 Marut—indeed, the first operational jet fighter designed and produced by an Asian country besides Russia. Unfortunately, the HF-24 project was hampered by over ambitious goals, poor government oversight and underpowered jet engines, producing a disappointing subsonic light attack plane—foreshadowing some of the difficulties that would plague today’s Tejas fighter. And yet, the Marut went onto win a major victory for India during its brief combat career.

By the 1950s, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) had developed a few propeller planes and had experience license-building British Vampire jets. In 1956, Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru authorized the domestic development of a Mach 2 multirole jet fighter with a range of five hundred miles, with the expansion of the Indian aeronautics sector a major objective.

This represented an enormously ambitious project for HAL. New Delhi recruited top talent in the form of Kurt Tank, designer of the legendary Focke-Wulf 190—the best German single-engine fighter of World War II. Even with Tank onboard, HAL had to massively ramp up its design staff (twelvefold!) and expand its facilities to accommodate a project of this scale.

By 1959 Kurt had already produced a full-scale X-241 glider mockup of the plane, and a flying prototype followed in 1961. However, his swept-wing twin-engine design counted upon an uprated Bristol BOr.12 Orpheus afterburning turbojet that could produce 8,150 pounds of thrust. Unfortunately, New Delhi was unwilling to invest 13 million pounds for Bristol to develop the engine, so the HAL team spent years fruitlessly shopping for an alternative in the Soviet Union, Europe and the United States, only for shifting political winds to nix the deal at every turn.

In the end, HAL was forced to make do with non-afterburning Orpheus 703 turbojets, which generated only 4,850 pounds of thrust. As a result, what was intended to be a Mach 2 fighter could only barely attain Mach 1, and even then only at high altitudes.

The HF-24 Marut (“Spirit of the Tempest”) was already obsolete by the time it entered service in 1967, unable to keep up with Indian MiG-21s or Pakistani F-104 Starfighters. Vastly disappointed, the Indian Air Force ditched planned-for radar and air-to-air missile capabilities, and relegated the jet to light attack duties. Only 147 HF-24s were procured, (including eighteen two-seat trainer variants). These equipped the Indian Air Force’s No. 10 Flying Dagger, No. 31 Lions and No. 220 Desert Tigers squadrons—leaving each sixteen-plane squadron with an unusually large surplus of redundant aircraft. To add insult to injury, it cost more to produce each Marut domestically than it did to buy more capable fighters abroad.




At least as a bomber, the Marut could carry up to four thousand pounds of unguided bombs and a hundred sixty-eight-millimeter rockets, in addition to the heavy firepower of its four thirty-millimeter cannons—though the recoil from firing all four guns at once proved so great that they sometimes popped the canopy-ejection switch, and led one test plane to fatally crash! The Marut otherwise had relatively precise controls and good low-speed handling.

Four years later, just as the first two Marut squadrons were beginning to overcome the type’s teething problems, India and Pakistan were on a collision course for war over Bangladesh, then known as East Pakistan. The underperforming fighter bombers were about to star in one of the most famous air-to-ground actions of the war.

Knowing war was imminent, Pakistan hoped to capture territory along the West Pakistan border in a preemptive strike on December 3, 1971 to compensate for the weak position of its forces in East Pakistan. One thrust on the first day of the war was aimed at Jaisalmer and eventually Jodhpur—but held as its first target the isolated border outpost of Longewala, located in the middle of the Thar desert.

The Pakistani force constituted two infantry brigades and armored battalions totaling to more than two thousand infantry and forty-five Type 59 tanks (Chinese copies of the Soviet T-54/55). At Longewala, they faced only the 120 men of “A” Company of the Twenty-Third Battalion of the Punjab Regiment. The outpost boasted only a single 106-millimeter recoilless antitank gun mounted on a jeep, a few mortars and medium machine guns, and a camel-riding squad of the border patrol. By any normal tactical calculus, there was no way the defenders should have held out for long.

However, as the Pakistani troops began to advance at half past midnight without the benefit of tactical reconnaissance, the tanks bogged down in the thick sand dunes around the outpost. The defenders, situated on a rocky outcrop a hundred feet high, waited until the struggling tanks had crept up to short range and then opened fire, destroying twelve of them with their the lone recoilless gun and old World War II–era PIAT antitank projectors. The Pakistani return fire inflicted only two fatalities. The attack ground to a halt as the Pakistani infantry encountered what they believed to be a minefield behind a row of barbed wire—which hours later was discovered not to exist.

A renewed offensive was being organized at the break of dawn when the Marut jets of 10 Squadron, reinforced by four Hawker Hunters, descended on the battlefield, unleashing T-10 rockets and spitting thirty-millimeter cannon shells at the bogged-down armor in what was described as a “turkey shoot.” By the afternoon, the attack planes had destroyed an additional twenty-two tanks and at least a hundred more vehicles, bringing what should have been an overwhelming assault smashing to a halt. This outcome is particularly remarkable as the Indian aircraft did not benefit from the specialized guided antitank missiles that give modern ground-attack planes high lethality against tanks. Indian ground forces counterattacked by noon, sending the Pakistani force into full retreat, setting the tone for the remainder of the war on the Western front.

The Marut remained in the thick of the action throughout the thirteen-day war, strafing airfields, bombing ammunitions dumps, and hitting tanks and artillery on the frontlines—flying over two hundred sorties and suffering three losses to ground fire. A fourth Marut was destroyed on the ground while taxiing on the runway at Uttarlai by a strafing Pakistani Air Force F-104 Starfighter. Nonetheless, the HF-24s boasted a high serviceability rate and proved quite tough, with several of the jets managing to return to base on just one engine after the other was shot up. Major Bakshi of 220 Squadron even scored an air-to-air kill in his Marut on December 7 when he pounced upon a Pakistani F-86 Sabre, a Korean War–era jet fighter.

After the conflict, there were several proposals to improve the HF-24 by installing more-powerful engines (the Marut Mark 1R and 2), but the Indian Air Force had little interest in investing further in the Marut when it could acquire faster and heavier-lifting Su-7, MiG-23 and MiG-27 fighter-bombers from the Soviet Union. The HF-24 began to be phased out of Indian squadrons in the 1980s, with the last aircraft being retired from 31 Squadron in 1990. Many of the airframes had only seen very limited use. Now the homemade jets serve on, only as monuments throughout India.

There are a couple of lessons to be drawn from the story of the Marut. The first regards how poor planning and a lack of direction can cripple even a promising project. Bureaucracy and corruption have caused many Indian defense projects to drag out so long that the systems being acquired are obsolete by the time the red tape has been overcome.

However, the main problem underlying the Marut program remains hardly unique to India. Quite simply, acquiring or building powerful jet engines remains a major stumbling block even for nations that command considerable financial resources, such as China. This explains New Delhi’s continuing interest today in acquiring new jet engine technology from the United States and Russia.

The other lesson is that effective application can be more important than maximizing technical merits. The Marut may have been a mediocre fighter, but at Longewala, the attack jet’s abilities were called upon exactly where they were need, when they were needed and in a situation where they could have maximum impact. Many technically superior weapons are never employed under such favorable circumstances; thus, India’s Marut jet fighter, though considered a failed design, more than pulled its weight in an actual combat.

_Sébastien Roblin holds a master’s degree in conflict resolution from Georgetown University and served as a university instructor for the Peace Corps in China. He has also worked in education, editing and refugee resettlement in France and the United States. He currently writes on security and military history for _War Is Boring_._

_Image: HAL (Hindustan Aeronautics), HF-24, Marut Corporation Name: HAL (Hindustan Aeronautics) Official Nickname: Marut Additional Information: India Designation: HF-24 Tags: HAL (Hindustan Aeronautics), HF-24, Marut Repository. Wikimedia Commons_

http://nationalinterest.org/blog/in...-fighter-proved-itself-combat-21875?page=show

good read


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-August, 2017 16:46 IST
*Remembering a Retired Warhorse *

01 September 2017 marks the 60 years of induction of the English Electric Canberra in the Indian Air Force. It was the first generation Jet Bomber manufactured in large number through the 1950s. The prototype of Canberra, first flew in May 1949 and in January 1957 the aircraft was selected by the Indian Air Force to equip its bomber and strategic reconnaissance fleet. The Canberra Jet bomber was first inducted in the IAF in No. 5 Squadron (Tuskers) at Agra on 01 September 1957. In the event that no air action was authorized during the conflict no combat sorties were flown by any Canberra units. The squadron's first sustained combat operations occurred during war against Pakistan in 1965. In 1971 it was part of the main strike force and took an active part in the pre emptive strikes.

When political turmoil broke out in Belgian Congo in 1961, UNO requested India for strike aircraft. Within five years of serving the IAF, on 09 October 1961, under the command of Wing Commander AIK Suares Vir Chakra, six Canberra aircraft of No 5 Squadron took off from Agra for Leopoldville, over 6000 km away to join the United Nations’ Multinational Force in the Congo. This was the first ever-Indian fighter-bomber contingent to take part in UN operations. The offensive operation in Congo earned the Squadron two Vir Chakras, one Vayu Sena Medal and five Vishisht Seva Medals.

The Canberras took part in all major operations including the liberation of Goa in 1961, the 1965 and 1971 Indo-Pak wars, 1987 Op Pawan in Sri Lanka, 1988 Op Cactus in Maldives and 1999 Kargil war. On 18 December 1961, Canberras of No 16 and 35 Sqn bombed the Dabolim airport forcing Portuguese forces to surrender. The Canberra last saw action in the Kargil war in 1999 where it flew recce missions, during one of the missions one aircraft’s engine was hit by a missile. The sturdy Canberra could survive the enemy’s missile attack and landed safely with all vital information. During its service, Canberra provided invaluable photo reconnaissance inputs of enemy territory during wars and peace time operations, resulting in accurate and effective operations. After 50 years of glorious service to the Nation on 11 May 2007 at Air Force Station Agra, the IAF bid adieu to its legendry old war horse. 

***************

The Canberras first went into action in 1961 when it got its first operational assignment during the liberation of Goa It's aircraft took part in the attack to disable Dabolim airfield in Portuguese held Goa. A few sorties were also mounted in support of operations against Diu. Canberras were moved north during the confrontation with China in 1962.

The English Electric Canberra bomber aircraft was first inducted into the Indian Air Force at POONA in 1956 when No.16 Squadron was formed as a conversion squadron, and subsequently Nos.5 Squadron and No. 35 Squadron were also formed and equipped with the Canberra B(I)Interdictor Bomber and later No101 PR Squadron. The Canberras took part in all operations, Goa, 1965 and 1971 as also UN Operations in CONGO in 1961. The Canberras last saw action in the Kargil war when one of its engines suffered a missile attack


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-September, 2017 13:59 IST
*Visit of Air Marshal C Hari Kumar AVSM VM VSM ADC, AOC-in-C,Western Air Command, IAF to Air Force Station Faridabad *

Air Marshal C Hari Kumar AVSM VM VSM ADC, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief (AOC-in-C),Western Air Command, IAF visited Air Force Station Faridabad on 31Aug 17. He was accompanied by Mrs Devika Hari Kumar, President Air Force Wives Welfare Association (Regional). 

The AOC-in-C reviewed the operational preparedness of the station and was briefed on the future plans by GpCapt Kaushik Das, Station Commander, Air Force Station Faridabad. He assessed the security preparedness of the station and emphasized on the need to maintain high state of vigilance in view of the prevalent security scenario. He also visited Air Force Dog Training School, which is one of the finest Dog Training Schools of Indian Armed Forces. 

The Air Marshal interacted with the personnel of the station and complimented them for their efforts, resulting in optimum and efficient functioning of the station. 

Mrs Devika Hari Kumar, President AFWWA(Regional) visited the welfare ventures run by AFWWA(Local) and interacted with the AFWWA Sanginis.


----------



## X_Killer

*Critical trials for desi trainer soon, HAL looks to start production in December*



Manu Pubby
1 day ago
_





The HTT 40 rolls for take off at Aero India in February / Source: Ministry of Defence

*Spin and recovery trials planned by October; crucial meeting with IAF after that*

A basic trainer aircraft being developed indigenously is heading for critical trials in October, with plans for the production line to start before the end of this year. The desi HTT 40 trainer – which is critical for the air force’s pilot training program – is likely to undergo stall and spin tests shortly that will test its ability to recover from a potentially devastating situation.

The tests are critical to prove the stability and utility of the HTT 40 to train young pilots in handling aircraft before they move on to the more advanced aircraft. Officials overseeing the project told ThePrint that after the stall and spin tests, a crucial meeting will be held with the air force to obtain clearances and start a production line for the aircraft before the end of this year.

The HTT 40 has already undergone wind tunnel testing in France and is undergoing minor modifications to prepare it for the tests. Stall and spin tests are potentially lethal for test pilots and need to be programmed and planned minutely.

There is a sense of urgency to accelerate the HTT 40 program given the severe shortage the air force is facing in terms of basic trainers for its pilots. In 2012, the air force has rejected the HTT 40 program and selected the Swiss Pilatus PC 7 Mk1 trainer. However, the Swiss program has come under continued scrutiny and plans to add 38 more aircraft to the original order of 75 is unlikely to go ahead.

The homegrown basic trainer aircraft, which undertook its first flight last year is to be used for the first stage training for all flying cadets of the three services with the defence ministry committed to order at least 70 planes. The additional order of 38 aircraft (originally for Pilatus) is also likely to go for the HTT 40. Besides the training role, its developer HAL also plans to eventually roll out a weaponized version of the aircraft for non-conventional operations and export orders.

The Indian plan for coaching military pilots currently relies of three planes – a basic trainer, the intermediate jet trainer and an advanced training aircraft.

The Kiran Mk II intermediate trainer however is heading for retirement and the air force has changed its program into a three stage, two aircraft plan. Hawk advanced trainers are available in adequate numbers but there is a severe shortage of lower grade aircraft to train pilots.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

X_Killer said:


> *Critical trials for desi trainer soon, HAL looks to start production in December*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manu Pubby
> 1 day ago
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HTT 40 rolls for take off at Aero India in February / Source: Ministry of Defence
> 
> *Spin and recovery trials planned by October; crucial meeting with IAF after that*
> 
> A basic trainer aircraft being developed indigenously is heading for critical trials in October, with plans for the production line to start before the end of this year. The desi HTT 40 trainer – which is critical for the air force’s pilot training program – is likely to undergo stall and spin tests shortly that will test its ability to recover from a potentially devastating situation.
> 
> The tests are critical to prove the stability and utility of the HTT 40 to train young pilots in handling aircraft before they move on to the more advanced aircraft. Officials overseeing the project told ThePrint that after the stall and spin tests, a crucial meeting will be held with the air force to obtain clearances and start a production line for the aircraft before the end of this year.
> 
> The HTT 40 has already undergone wind tunnel testing in France and is undergoing minor modifications to prepare it for the tests. Stall and spin tests are potentially lethal for test pilots and need to be programmed and planned minutely.
> 
> There is a sense of urgency to accelerate the HTT 40 program given the severe shortage the air force is facing in terms of basic trainers for its pilots. In 2012, the air force has rejected the HTT 40 program and selected the Swiss Pilatus PC 7 Mk1 trainer. However, the Swiss program has come under continued scrutiny and plans to add 38 more aircraft to the original order of 75 is unlikely to go ahead.
> 
> The homegrown basic trainer aircraft, which undertook its first flight last year is to be used for the first stage training for all flying cadets of the three services with the defence ministry committed to order at least 70 planes. The additional order of 38 aircraft (originally for Pilatus) is also likely to go for the HTT 40. Besides the training role, its developer HAL also plans to eventually roll out a weaponized version of the aircraft for non-conventional operations and export orders.
> 
> The Indian plan for coaching military pilots currently relies of three planes – a basic trainer, the intermediate jet trainer and an advanced training aircraft.
> 
> The Kiran Mk II intermediate trainer however is heading for retirement and the air force has changed its program into a three stage, two aircraft plan. Hawk advanced trainers are available in adequate numbers but there is a severe shortage of lower grade aircraft to train pilots._


So far only 2 prototypes are flying yes?


----------



## X_Killer

GuardianRED said:


> So far only 2 prototypes are flying yes?


Yup, only 2 prototypes are build so far.

1. TSR-001





2. TSR-002

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

X_Killer said:


> *Critical trials for desi trainer soon, HAL looks to start production in December*
> 
> 
> 
> Manu Pubby
> 1 day ago
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HTT 40 rolls for take off at Aero India in February / Source: Ministry of Defence
> 
> *Spin and recovery trials planned by October; crucial meeting with IAF after that*
> 
> A basic trainer aircraft being developed indigenously is heading for critical trials in October, with plans for the production line to start before the end of this year. The desi HTT 40 trainer – which is critical for the air force’s pilot training program – is likely to undergo stall and spin tests shortly that will test its ability to recover from a potentially devastating situation.
> 
> The tests are critical to prove the stability and utility of the HTT 40 to train young pilots in handling aircraft before they move on to the more advanced aircraft. Officials overseeing the project told ThePrint that after the stall and spin tests, a crucial meeting will be held with the air force to obtain clearances and start a production line for the aircraft before the end of this year.
> 
> The HTT 40 has already undergone wind tunnel testing in France and is undergoing minor modifications to prepare it for the tests. Stall and spin tests are potentially lethal for test pilots and need to be programmed and planned minutely.
> 
> There is a sense of urgency to accelerate the HTT 40 program given the severe shortage the air force is facing in terms of basic trainers for its pilots. In 2012, the air force has rejected the HTT 40 program and selected the Swiss Pilatus PC 7 Mk1 trainer. However, the Swiss program has come under continued scrutiny and plans to add 38 more aircraft to the original order of 75 is unlikely to go ahead.
> 
> The homegrown basic trainer aircraft, which undertook its first flight last year is to be used for the first stage training for all flying cadets of the three services with the defence ministry committed to order at least 70 planes. The additional order of 38 aircraft (originally for Pilatus) is also likely to go for the HTT 40. Besides the training role, its developer HAL also plans to eventually roll out a weaponized version of the aircraft for non-conventional operations and export orders.
> 
> The Indian plan for coaching military pilots currently relies of three planes – a basic trainer, the intermediate jet trainer and an advanced training aircraft.
> 
> The Kiran Mk II intermediate trainer however is heading for retirement and the air force has changed its program into a three stage, two aircraft plan. Hawk advanced trainers are available in adequate numbers but there is a severe shortage of lower grade aircraft to train pilots._


another tejas in making.


----------



## X_Killer

Dark Lord Forever said:


> another tejas in making.


yup, another tejas in making...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

X_Killer said:


> yup, another tejas in making...


good to see some members finaly seeing hard truth.


----------



## X_Killer

Dark Lord Forever said:


> good to see some members finaly seeing hard truth.


LOL, You really have tight cap that is why you can't understand my words...


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force's fighter aircraft Sukhoi takes off during the inauguration of the 11th biennial edition of AERO INDIA 2017 at Yelahanka Air base in Bengaluru.(PTI Photo)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ighting-fit/story-qVzpCiHhNm6oDHfFlilCoN.html


“The tankers are required urgently if we have to stay prepared to counter China in the eastern sector,” a senior IAF officer points out on the condition of anonymity. “The deal has dragged on for over seven years.”

The air force needs to ramp up its airborne surveillance capability to detect enemy planes and missiles. It has only three AWACS (airborne warning and control system) aircraft, though the requirement is higher.

The numbers are not enough if China and Pakistan pose a collusive threat. “The capability will play a significant role in terms of covering the eastern and western fronts during offensive operations,” says former IAF vice chief Air Marshal KK Nohwar (retd).

The AWACS is a more robust monitoring system that provides 360-degree coverage, compared to AEW&C’s 270-degree capability. The AWACS also has superior range and endurance.

Besides shortage of combat squadrons, another glaring hole in the IAF’s capability is low availability of fighter planes to carry out missions at any given moment or serviceability in military parlance.

India has a fleet of nearly 200 Su-30 fighter jets, but just half of them are ready to undertake missions at all times. “Barring the Mirage 2000, the IAF is struggling to improve the availability of most fighters,” says Kak.

IAF officials say aircraft availability should be around 75% during peacetime.

Fixing gaps in air defence is crucial to stave off threats from missiles and fighters. Major says deploying the Russian S 400 Triumf air defence system and the Israeli SPYDER low-level quick reaction missiles should be one of the top priorities for the IAF. India is yet to hammer out a plan to collaborate with a foreign partner to co-develop and co-produce a multirole transport aircraft (MTA) after an Indo-Russian project failed to take off.

The IAF is betting on US-origin Chinook heavy-lift helicopters to fill another capability gap, but deliveries will begin only in 2019. It currently operates a solitary Soviet-origin Mi-26 chopper to deliver payloads to high altitudes. India’s new attack helicopters — the AH-64E Apache Longbow — will also come after three years.

The IAF is hoping for quick execution of a $2-billion project to build medium-lift transport planes in India to replace the ageing Avro fleet.

Pilot training has been hit by a lack of intermediate jet trainers. The project was sanctioned in July 1999 but it has still not materialised, forcing the IAF to use old Kiran Mk-II aircraft for training.

The Pathankot and Uri attacks have exposed the vulnerability of military bases. Experts say India should fast-track the security upgrade at sensitive airbases with smart fences, vibration detection systems, mini-drones, thermal cameras and night vision equipment.


----------



## Hindustani78

Pathankot, India - January 05, 2016: Commando stand guard at Airbase during search operation at Airbase after Completion of Terrorist combing operation in Pathankot On Tuesday. (Photo By Sameer Sehgal/Hindustan Times)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...s-iaf-chief/story-vrN4Kpm2TOd2U0AR19WfwJ.html

Indian Air Force chief BS Dhanoa on Saturday hinted at more Pathankot-type attacks on military bases in the country.

“...The military will continue to get targeted, like it happened at Pathankot. They (terrorists) will try and surprise us by attacking in a totally new location,” he delivering the annual lecture in the memory of late IAF chief, Air Chief Marshal L M Katre in Bengaluru.

A heavily-armed terror group from across the border attacked IAF’s Pathankot base on January 2, 2016, and seven security personnel were killed before the 10 terrorists were killed in a operation lasting for three days.

“Post Pathankot terrorist attacks last year, the IAF has carried out a series of measures to enhance its ability to protect,” said Air Chief Marshal Dhanoa.

“...The military will continue to get targeted, like it happened at Pathankot. They (terrorists) will try and surprise us by attacking in a totally new location,” Dhanoa said.

Reiterating that the IAF had strengthened the defence of its bases, he said intense training had been carried out to counter ‘fidayeen’ attacks.

“As a service, we are prepared for a conflict at a very short notice,” he said.

Ruling out any large-scale attack on civil structure as in the 26/11 Mumbai attack, Dhanoa said the military would be targeted.

“The possibility of a large-scale terror attack on civil infrastructure like it happened in Mumbai on 26/11, or on Parliament (on December 13, 2001), is slightly remote, as it will invite worldwide condemnation,” he said.

On the strategic environment, Dhanoa said on the northern border, there was a difference in the Indian and Chinese perception of the Line of Actual Control (LAC), which is sometimes at “so much variation that it results in a standoff, which hopefully gets resolved”.

Referring to the recent standoff at Doklam, Dhanoa clarified that there was no airspace violation from either side as fighters on both sides maintain at least 10 km distance from the LAC.

China, however, maintains a continuous air presence in Tibet and the strength of its presence increases and decreases as per the exercises, he said.

“In case the relationship (between the countries) deteriorates, a buildup of infrastructure is the first step that anybody would take before they envisage any offensive operation in this sector,” he added.

Noting that the IAF was replacing its low-end weapons with indigenous ones, the Air Chief said the top-end weapons were imported.

“If we don’t import, our low-end weapons will not be able to survive. We need the top-of-the-line weapons to win the deep battles,” he said.

Reaffirming that the IAF was committed to indigenisation, he said the IAF does not pay only lip service to indigenization, as it paid with the lives of its test pilots and engineers.

“Since Independence, 17 air force pilots and engineers died in air accidents during testing of the indigenous aircraft,” he noted.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-September, 2017 19:52 IST
*Operation Insaaniyat *

Humanitarian Assistance to Bangladesh on Account of Influx of Refugees 

A humanitarian crisis arose in Bangladesh due to heavy influx of refugees from neighbouring Myanmar. The government of India has decided to assist Bangladesh in this crisis by sending relief material. The Indian Air Force was tasked to airlift the relief material from India to Bangladesh. One C-17 Globemaster strategic heavy lift cargo aircraft was positioned at short notice at Delhi on 13 Sep 17 to airlift 55 Tons of relief material to Chittagong, Bangladesh. This aircraft was loaded overnight with relief material consisting of critical daily necessities viz., rice, pulses, sugar, salt, cooking oil, ready to eat meals, mosquito nets etc. 

The C-17 carrying relief material departed early morning on 14 Sep 17 and routed via Kolkata to pick up additional load. The material was delivered at Chittagong, Bangladesh at 1245 hours on 14 Sep 17. One more C-17 is scheduled to airlift additional relief material to Bangladesh. The Indian Air Force rose to the challenge and played a pivotal role to further strengthen the close ties of friendship between India and Bangladesh. 

*********


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-September, 2017 17:19 IST
*Successful Development Trials of Astra Missile *

The final Development Flight Trials of Astra - Beyond Visual Range Air to Air Missile (BVRAAM) were successfully conducted over the Bay of Bengal, Off the Coast of Chandipur, Odisha during 11-14 Sep 2017. A total of seven trials were conducted against Pilotless Target Aircrafts (PTA) successfully.

The missions included engagement of target at very long range, engagement of high manoeuvring target at medium range and multiple launches of missiles in salvo to engage multiple targets. All the sub-systems including the indigenous RF Seeker performed accurately, meeting all the mission parameters and objectives. Two missiles were also launched in the combat configuration with warhead and the targets were neutralized.

This effort for building a state-of-the-art BVRAAM by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), together with Indian Air Force (IAF) has completed the development phase of the weapon system successfully. Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has played a role in modifying the aircraft for weapon integration. More than 50 public and private industries have contributed in building the Astra weapon system. Dr S. Venugopal, Programme Director led the launch operations and flight trials along with the teams from multiple organisations.

The Defence Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated DRDO, IAF Air Force, Defence Public Sector Undertaking (DPSU) and industries for the successful trials of ASRTA Missile. Chairman DRDO and Secretary Department of Defence (R&D) Dr S. Christopher congratulated the ‘Team Astra” (DRDO, IAF, DPSU & Industries) for developing and flight testing such a formidable class of weapon system. Director General, Missiles and Strategic Systems Dr G. Satheesh Reddy, said the technologies developed under the programme will be the building blocks for development of more variants of Air-to-Air and Surface-to-Air Missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1521201824585102




. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-September, 2017 18:45 IST
*Air Force Association Celebrates Its Annual Day *

"The Annual Day began in the morning with the Wreath Laying Ceremony at Amar Jawan Jyoti at India Gate today in the memory of those who laid down their lives for the motherland. The wreath was placed by President of Air Force Association Veteran Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha PVSM AVSM VM. This was followed by Annual General Body Meeting held at Air Force Auditorium, Subroto Park, where-in some of the Air Force Octogenarians were honoured and were presented mementos by the Air Force Association, wishing them a healthy and long life. The Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC graced the occasion as Chief Guest who addressed the gathering. Various retired Chiefs of the Air Staff, very large number of Officers and airmen attended the Annual General Meeting."

Air Force Association is a welfare organisation in the non-governmental sector, actively involved in the welfare of air veterans and their families. The organization is also deeply committed in alleviating the sufferings of the widows and the destitute children.

The Association was established on 15 Sep 1980 under the patronage of Marshal of the Air Force Arjan Singh DFC. It has nineteen branches spread all over the country. In addition, it has two branches in UK and Australia. It has more than 79,850 Air Veteran members and 4500 Spouse members on its roll. The current President of the Association is Veteran Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha PVSM AVSM VM.

. The raising day of the Air Force Association is celebrated on 15 Sep every year. It is an occasion when the valour and heroic deeds of gallant Air Force personnel, who had made supreme sacrifice in the past to defend our country, are remembered. The Annual Day also provides opportunities to the serving and the retired Air Force personnel to strengthen the bonds of comradeship, brotherhood and espirit-de-corps.

*****

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa addressing the veterans of Air Force Association during Annual General Body meeting, in New Delhi on September 15, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/633329/beyond-visual-range-missile-astra.html

The successful trial of the Beyond Visual Range Air to Air Missile (BVRAAM) paves way for its induction into the Indian Air Force (IAF). The missile system has been developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) in cooperation with the IAF.

A number of defence public sector undertakings (DPSUs) and more than 50 public and private industries have contributed in developing the weapon system. Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated the DRDO, IAF, DPSUs and industries for the successful trials of the missile.

The defence ministry said the successful trials marked completion of the development phase of the weapon system "successfully".

Director General of DRDO's Missiles and Strategic Systems G Satheesh Reddy said the technologies developed under the programme will be the building blocks for development of more variants of air-to-air and surface-to-air missiles.

The ministry said the flight trials included multiple launches of the missile to engage multiple targets including at "very long" range and medium range. It said all the sub-systems performed accurately, meeting all the mission parameters and objectives. Two missiles were also launched in the combat configuration with warhead.






The statement also said that the Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd played a role in modifying the aircraft for weapon integration, while more than 50 public and private industries have contributed in building the Astra weapon system.

Programme Director S. Venugopal led the launch operations and flight trials along with the teams from multiple organisations.

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman and DRDO Chief S. Christopher congratulated DRDO, IAF, and other defence public sector undertakings and industries for the missile’s successful trials.

Director General, Missiles and Strategic Systems G. Satheesh Reddy, meanwhile, said the technologies developed under the programme will be the building blocks for development of more variants of air-to-air and surface-to-air Missiles.

According to scientists, the technology for this missile is more complicated than that of ballistic Agni missiles, as Astra works on a terminal active radar-seeker and an updated mid-course internal guidance system that helps the missile in locating the target.

The missile, when fired from the aircraft, does not have its target in view. However, once the target is locked, the missile, which has a high energy propellant, has the capability to follow it while the seeker helps keeping the target in focus.

The missile has been designed to be capable of engaging high-speed targets at short range, up to 20 km in tail chase mode and long range, up to 80 km in head-on chase mode as per DRDO.

At sea level it has a range of up to 20 km but could have a range of 44 km from an altitude of 8,000 m and 80 km if launched from an altitude of 15,000 m.

Excluding a failure in one test, the missile has efficaciously completed all its tests.


----------



## Gomig-21

X_Killer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1521201824585102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . .



Appears the indigenous seeker is working well on the Astra. Its range is pretty good, too, at a max range of 80 km is very respectable. India has a tremendous arsenal of A2A missiles, even more impressive when the Meteor comes with the Rafale. If it ever does induct a US fighter, then it'll have all the best missiles available on the market with the exception of any Chinese ones.


----------



## X_Killer

Gomig-21 said:


> Appears the indigenous seeker is working well on the Astra. Its range is pretty good, too, at a max range of 80 km is very respectable. India has a tremendous arsenal of A2A missiles, even more impressive when the Meteor comes with the Rafale. If it ever does induct a US fighter, then it'll have all the best missiles available on the market with the exception of any Chinese ones.


Astra Mk2 will have improved range of more than 120Kms along with this India is also developing its own Meteor as DRDO's SFDR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-September, 2017 21:03 IST
*A GLORIOUS ERA COMES TO AN END: *

*THE MARSHAL OF THE INDIAN AIR FORCE ARJAN SINGH*

*A LEGEND BREATHES HIS LAST AT ARMY HOSPITAL (R&R), *

*NEW DELHI*

Today evening at 1947 hours, The Marshal of the Indian Air Force Arjan Singh breathed his last at the Army Hospital (R&R), New Delhi. He was 98. He was admitted to the hospital today morning following a cardiac arrest. He was being treated at the Cardiothoracic and Vascular Sciences Centre of the hospital.

Marshal of the Indian Air Force Arjan Singh, DFC was entrusted with the responsibility of leading the Indian Air Force when he was only 44 years old, a responsibility he carried with elan. He was the Chief of IAF when it saw action in the year 1965.

Arjan Singh was born on 15 April 1919, in Lyalpur of undivided Punjab. He completed his education from Montgomery. In 1938 when he got selected for the Empire Pilot training course at RAF Cranwell, he was still in college and was only 19 years old.

His first posting on being commissioned involved flying Westland Wapiti biplanes in the North Western Frontier Province as a member of the No.1 IAF Squadron. Arjan Singh flew against the tribal forces before he was transferred for a brief stint with the newly formed No.2 IAF Squadron. Later he moved back to No.1 Sqn as a Flying Officer, when the Squadron was re-equipped with the Hawker Hurricane.

Promoted to the rank of Squadron Leader in 1944, Arjan Singh also flew Close Support missions during the crucial Imphal Campaign and later assisted the advance of the allied forces to Rangoon, Burma. For his role in successfully leading the squadron during combat, Arjan Singh received the Distinguished Flying Cross in 1944. He was given command of the IAF Display flight which flew Hawker Hurricanes after the war that toured India giving demonstrations. On 15 August 1947, he was given the unique honour of leading the fly-past of more than a hundred IAF aircraft over the Red Fort in Delhi.

Immediately after independence, he took over the command of Air Force Station, Ambala, in the rank of Group Captain. In 1949, after promotion to the rank of Air Commodore, Arjan Singh took over as the Air Officer Commanding of Operational Command, which later came to be known as the Western Air Command. Arjan Singh had the distinction of having the longest tenure as the AOC of Operational Command, from 1949-1952 and again from 1957-1961. Promoted to Air Vice Marshal, he was the AOC-in-C of Operational Command. Towards the end of the 1962 war, he was appointed as the Deputy Chief of Air Staff and became the Vice Chief of Air Staff by 1963.

On 01 August 1964, Arjan Singh took over as the Chief of Air Staff (CAS) in the rank of Air Marshal. Arjan Singh was the first Air Chief who kept his flying category till his CAS rank. Having flown over 60 different types of aircraft from Pre-Second World War era biplanes to the more contemporary Gnats & Vampires, he had also flown in transports like the Super Constellation.

A testing time came in September 1965 when Pakistan launched Operation Grand Slam, in which an armoured thrust targeted the vital town of Akhnur, he was summoned into the Defence Minister's office with a request for air support. When asked how quickly the IAF will be ready for operations,he replied with his characteristic nonchalance,"...in an hour". And true to his word, the Air Force struck the Pakistani offensive in an hour. He led the IAF through the war showing unparalleled leadership.

Arjan Singh was awarded the Padma Vibhushan for his leadership during the 1965 War and subsequently the rank of the CAS was upgraded to that of Air Chief Marshal. Arjan Singh became the first Air Chief Marshal of the Indian Air Force. He retired in July 1969, thereupon accepting ambassadorship to Switzerland. He remained a flyer till the end of his tenure in the IAF, visiting forward squadrons & units and flying with them. Arjan Singh was and remains a source of inspiration to generations of Indians.

In recognition of his services, the Government of India conferred the rank of the Marshal of the Air Force onto Arjan Singh in January 2002 making him the first and the only 'Five Star' rank officer of the Indian Air Force. In 2016 Air Force Station, Panagarh was renamed as Air Force Station Arjan Singh.

His demise marks an end of a glorious era of the Indian Air Force.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind paying homage at the mortal remains of the Marshal of the Indian Air Force (Late) Arjan Singh, in New Delhi on September 17, 2017.






President's Secretariat
17-September, 2017 14:16 IST
*For Generations of our Fellow Citizens, Marshal of the Air Force Arjan Singh has remained A Living Legend, says President *


The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind has written to Shri Arvind Singh, son of Marshal Arjan Singh, conveying his condolences on the passing away of Marshal Arjan Singh. 

In his message, the President has said, “I am extremely saddened to learn about the passing of our great and cherished air warrior and Marshal of the Indian Air Force Arjan Singh, DFC. 

Marshal of the Indian Air Force Arjan Singh was a hero of World War II and won our nation's gratitude for his military leadership in the War of 1965. He served the nation with distinction and was the first and only officer of the Indian Air Force who was honoured with the five-star rank as Marshal of the Air Force. 

For generations of our fellow citizens, Marshal of the Air Force Arjan Singh has remained a living legend. His service to the nation continued even outside uniform, as Lt. Governor of Delhi, Ambassador of India to Switzerland and the Vatican, High Commissioner to Kenya and Member of the National Commission for Minorities. For his services and achievements, he was honoured with numerous awards including the Padma Vibhushan. 

Please accept my heartfelt condolences and convey these to other members of your family as well as the Indian Air Force community. I pray to the Almighty to give you and your family the strength and courage to bear this irreparable loss. The nation mourns with you”. 

***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-September, 2017 18:23 IST
*Visit of Chief of the Air Staff to Australia *

Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa, Chief of the Air Staff is on an official visit to Australia from 19-22 Sep 17. The visit is intended to further strengthen the existing defence cooperation between the Air Forces of the two countries.

During his stay, he is scheduled to hold talks with top brass of the Royal Australian Air Force on security challenges being faced by the two forces in the current geopolitical scenario and explore ways to deepen defence cooperation. The main focus of the visit is on improving bilateral relations, promoting defence ties and exploring further area of defence cooperation between the two Air Forces.

During the visit, the CAS would visit the Headquarters of Royal Australian Air Force and operational air bases.

*************

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa along with the Chief of Royal Australian Air Force, Air Marshal Leo Davies during his visit to RAAF Headquarters, in Australia on September 20, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...f-from-ambala-airstrip-in-a-late-night-drill/
By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Updated: September 23, 2017 12:17 pm




IAF’s Jaguar aircraft. (Source: IAF website/File)

The Indian Air Force performed a late-night drill of its Jaguar aircraft at Ambala station on Friday. A video of its aircraft taking off from the airstrip at Ambala in Punjab was posted by news agency ANI.

The aircraft used to be operated by the British and French Air Force although they have been retired. They are still being used in the Indian Air Force. The aircraft was used in extensive reconnaissance operations for the Indian Peace Keeping Force (IPKF) in Sri Lanka between 1987 and 1990. The aircraft was also used in the 1999 Kargil War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Perfect shot of Astra being fired from an Su-30MKI.






The instant it's fired. Terrific photography!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-September, 2017 15:27 IST
*Rescue of US citizen from Leh by IAF Helicopter *

On 26 Sep 17, the IAF was requested by US Embassy through Ministry of Defence to help in locating and rescue of US citizen Ms Margaret Allen Stone. Ms Stone had set out for trekking in the Ladakh region and had been held up in Zhingchan area at a distance of 75 Km from Leh since 06 Sep 17 due to injury. Her condition had deteriorated during this prolonged period of lack of care. She was in a critical condition. The US Government informed IAF of the situation in the afternoon hours on 26 Sep 17. 

IAF responded to the situation with requisite alacrity. Exact location of Ms Stone was ascertained with the help of civil administration and by evening two IAF helicopters were able to locate Ms Stone in the valley. Ms Stone was brought to the safety of Leh hospital for medical care by sunset on 26 Sep 17.

*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa inspecting a Guard of Honour at Joint Base Pearl Harbour-Hickam, Hawai, USA on September 27, 2017.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa along with the Air Chiefs of 17 other countries during Pacific Air Chiefs Symposium, at Joint Base Pearl Harbour-Hickam, Hawai, USA on September 27, 2017.


----------



## bloo

*When IAF gunships saved Pakistani troops.*

IAF to Pak rescue
- First joint action by neighbours' forces
SUJAN DUTTA


*New Delhi, March 5:* Pakistani troops in Congo called in Indian Air Force helicopter gunships for close air support on Tuesday to craft an exemplary tale of South Asian solidarity that has been marred by charges that civilians were targeted in the embattled African nation.

'The Indians and the Pakistanis operated in perfect harmony. There was no problem at all,' UN peacekeeping sources told The Telegraph over phone from Congo.

'All assets of the Indian Air Force are safe,' they said. The Indian Air Force contingent based in Goma that was deployed in July last year has five Mi-17 transport helicopters and four Mi-25 (picture above) helicopter gunships.

Three of the gunships have been in continuous use but as a routine at least one gunship accompanies ground troops on aggressive 'peace enforcement' operations and even for cordon and search operations against warring Hema and Lendu militia.

Air headquarters in New Delhi have sought a report from the Indian contingent on the operations in Ituri province in the north east of the Democratic Republic of Congo. This was the first time that Indian and Pakistani forces mounted a joint attack. The troops had undergone a short training programme in joint combat operations before being deployed into the battlezone.

An Indian aviation contingent led by Group Captain D.S. Ahluwalia based in Goma has deployed three Mi-25 helicopter gunships that are operating with Pakistani troops in operations that began this week. But for the first time since Ahluwalia's contingent was deployed in July last year, it went into combat with the Pakistanis, sources in Goma said.

'The Pakistani troops were on a seek-and-destroy mission against a militia headquarters. They came under heavy fire and sought air support. IAF helicopters have been accompanying the troops continuously but we actually saw joint combat with them on Tuesday,' the sources said.

The air element was called in to support troops from the Pakistan Army's 21 Punjab Regiment. The Indians and Pakistanis are part of the UN's 'Blue Helmets' (peacekeepers) and were attacking a village named Loga where nine soldiers of the Bangladeshi contingent were killed on February 25.

The Pakistani infantry troops were flown to Loga, some 30 km north of Bunia, the headquarters of Ituri province, in Indian Air Force Mi-17 transport helicopters. In the seek-and-destroy mission against a base of the Lendu tribal militia of the Nationalist and Integrationist Front (FNI), the troops ran into a firefight that lasted more than three hours. The UN troops were fired at from hills around the village and they asked for air support. An Mi-25 gunship was flown in from Goma.

'As we were withdrawing to a new position, the militia aimed rockets and were closing in on us when an Indian attack helicopter came in,' Ihtibar Khan, one of two injured Pakistani soldiers, was quoted as telling a South African newspaper. Khan is in a military hospital in South Africa.

The Indians and Pakistanis and 16 other nations that have contributed troops in Congo are operating under the 'Chapter VII' mandate of 'peace enforcement' (as distinct from peacekeeping). This is the UN's largest military mission.

UN's officials for MONUC (the UN mission in Congo), responding to allegations that 20 civilians including women and children were among the casualties in Loga, have said that militia were using civilians as 'human shields'.

https://www.telegraphindia.com/1050306/asp/frontpage/story_4460176.asp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-September, 2017 15:03 IST
*85th Air Force Day: Air Display *

The Indian Air Force proudly celebrates its 85TH anniversary on 08 Oct 2017. A scintillating air display by various aircraft will be the hallmark of the Air Force Day Parade cum Investiture Ceremony at Air Force Station Hindan (Ghaziabad). Rehearsals for the air display will commence from 01st October 2017 (Sunday). The general area over which aircraft will be flying at low levels are Wazirpur bridge – Karwalnagar – Afjalpur - Hindan, Shamli – Jiwana – Chandinagar – Hindan, Hapur – Philkua – Ghaziabad – Hindan.




*BIRDS POSE A VERY SERIOUS THREAT TO FLYING AIR CRAFT, SPECIALLY AT LOW LEVELS. EATABLES THROWN OUT IN THE OPEN ATTRACT BIRDS. TO ENSURE SAFETY OF THE AIRCRAFT, PILOTS AND PEOPLE ON GROUND, THE INDIAN AIR FORCE REQUESTS ALL CITIZENS OF DELHI, GHAZIABAD AND ITS NEIGHBOURHOOD NOT TO THROW EATABLES AND GARBAGE IN OPEN. ALSO, IF THEY FIND ANY CARCASSES/DEAD ANIMALS LYING OUT IN OPEN, THEY MUST REPORT TO THE NEAREST AIR FORCE UNIT/POLICE STATION TO ARRANGE FOR ITS DISPOSAL. ALSO PLEASE CALL/SMS TO OFFICER INCHARGE BIRD HAZARD COMBAT TEAM (BHCT) ON CELL NO. 8376049624*



The air display will commence with flag bearing sky divers of famous AKASH GANGA Team dropping out of AN-32 aircraft in their colourful canopies, at 0800 hours.

The flypast would include the vintage aircraft, modern transport aircraft and frontline fighter aircraft. The ceremony will conclude at 1052 hours with a scintillating aerobatic display. 

*Note:* Kindly publish message in the box to help ensure a ‘safe’ FLYING ENVIRONMENT.

************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

X_Killer said:


> Astra Mk2 will have improved range of more than 120Kms along with this India is also developing its own Meteor as DRDO's SFDR



Also @Lord Of Gondor and @randomradio - what is the present assessment of the R-77 in the IAF?
I know there were some issues back in the early 2000's and the blame went back and forth between the Russians and the IAF, but what is the current stance as far as that missile is concerned?
And what version is it using, the original RVV-AE or R-77-1?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-September, 2017 19:02 IST
*Defence Minister visits Ladakh *

Defence Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman visited the forward locations of Leh, Ladakh and Siachen on 30 Sep 17 and reviewed the security situation in the area. During her visit she was accompanied by The Chief of the Army Staff, The Army Commander, Northern Command and Corps Commander of the Ladakh Corps. The Defence Minister interacted with the soldiers in the remote areas of Siachen Glacier and conveyed her best wishes on the auspicious occasion of Dussehra. She also inaugurated a bridge on river Shyok on the road between Durbuk and Daulat Beg Oldi (DBO) which was constructed by the BRO. During her visit to Leh she interacted with the troops of Indian Air Force at Air Force Station Leh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman arrived at Air Force Station Leh during her maiden visit to Leh/Siachen sector and interact with the Air warriors and civilians, on September 30, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the Government Officials at Air Force Station Leh, during her maiden visit to Leh/Siachen sector, on September 30, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman being briefed by the Senior Air Staff Officer (SASO) of Western Air Command at Air Force Station Leh, during her maiden visit to Leh/Siachen sector, on September 30, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman being briefed by the Senior Air Staff Officer (SASO) of Western Air Command at Air Force Station Leh, during her maiden visit to Leh/Siachen sector, on September 30, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman putting her remarks in Visitor’s Book at Air Force Station Leh, during her maiden visit to Leh/Siachen sector, on September 30, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the Air Force personnel at Air Force Station Leh, during her maiden visit to Leh/Siachen sector, on September 30, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the Air Force personnel at Air Force Station Leh, during her maiden visit to Leh/Siachen sector, on September 30, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman being received at Thoise by the GOC Ladakh Corps (Fire and Fury Corps), Lt. Gen. S.K. Upadhya, in Ladakh on September 30, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat is also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman laying wreath at the War memorial at Siachen Base Camp, on September 30, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman inaugurated a bridge on river Shyok on the road between Durbuk and Daulat Beg Oldi (DBO), in Ladakh on September 30, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> Also @Lord Of Gondor and @randomradio - what is the present assessment of the R-77 in the IAF?
> I know there were some issues back in the early 2000's and the blame went back and forth between the Russians and the IAF, but what is the current stance as far as that missile is concerned?
> And what version is it using, the original RVV-AE or R-77-1?



We are using RVV-AE. It's a good missile, but IAF rates the R-27 better.

RVV-AE had some quality issues early on which were rectified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Air Force sets up CBRN equipment laboratory at Chandannagar depot*
The Indian Air Force (IAF) has set up a *first-of-its kind laboratory for repairing, calibrating and extending the shelf-life of its chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear (CBRN) equipment* at the 9 base repair depot (BRD) at Chandannagar recently. 

Air Marshal Hemant Sharma, air officer commanding-in-chief of the IAF's Maintenance Command, inaugurated the new lab recently.The 9 BRD, a key unit of IAF Maintenance Command, which is headquartered in Nagpur, is responsible for repairing and serving avionics and various other ranges of electronics equipment of the IAF.

The idea behind the new facility is to avoid delays in repairing CBRN equipment, which are often used in survival drills conducted by the IAF personnel, sources said. 

A senior IAF officer from Maintenance Command told TOI over phone on Monday, "Since the IAF has been carrying out survival drill regularly at various air force stations; it is important to have CBRN equipment like special NBC suit, mask, filter, etc. in good shape." In the past, the IAF had to send these equipment to the original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) for repairs. This would entail several clearances which were time consuming and tedious, the officer added. The command's endeavour is not only to repair equipment quickly but also consider cost effectiveness, he said. 

"We are quite hopeful that this laboratory would help us in reducing cost required for repairing CBRN equipment annually," the officer said. The IAF has been making effort towards creating awareness among air warriors followed by reinforcing the gained knowledge by carrying out practical drills and training sessions a number of times, the IAF sources informed. 

The officer said that the current training was focused on preparing air warriors towards becoming confident enough to handle the nuances of CBRN warfare or disaster management and, gradually , become confident to handle the situation effectively. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...t-chandannagar-depot/articleshow/60908653.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:October 2, 2017 7:31 pm




all IAF bases along the western and northern borders have started increasing the ratio of night flying.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...by-combat-jets-to-boost-strike-power-4871447/

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:October 2, 2017 7:31 pm


Considering the evolving threat perception, the Indian Air Force has decided to raise night flying by its combat jets from the current around 30 per cent in all its frontline bases to have a major tactical advantage over its adversaries. IAF officials said the decision to enhance night flying is part of a move to boost overall strike capability and keep the fighter squadrons fully ready for operating in an entire 24 hour cycle.

“The move to increase night flying from 30 per cent was based on a variety of factors including the evolving security scenario in our neighbourhood,” a senior IAF told PTI. He said ratio of night flying is being increased as IAF has now much more powerful and better electronic sensors, radars and air-to-air and air-to-ground missiles and there is no impediment for night operation by the jets.

“The warfare scenario is changing fast. We now are preparing ourselves to operate in an electronic warfare environment and that is why we are making the changes,” said the official. He said almost all IAF bases along the western and northern borders have started increasing the ratio of night flying.

The IAF has drawn up an ambitious plan to enhance its overall combat capability which include significantly ramping up existing infrastructure and procuring over 100 combat jets in the next few years. In September last year, India had signed a Euro 7.87 billion (approx Rs 59,000 crore) deal with the French government for purchase of 36 Rafale fighter jets. Eighteen Rafale jets will be deployed in Ambala while an equal number of the new generation jet will be stationed in Hasimara.

Sources said IAF has been pressing the government for placing a follow-up order for 36 additional Rafale jets so that it has at least four squadrons of Rafale aircraft. IAF sources said overall operational capability of all frontline bases including Pathankot, Ambala, Halwara and Hasimara are being strengthened to deal with any possible challenge.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

National assets: A helicopter at the static air show organised to celebrate Indian Air Force’s 85 years of glorious service to the nation at the Air Force Station, Hakimpet on Thursday. | Photo Credit: K.V.S. GIRI

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Hyderabad/training-air-warriors/article19803527.ece

* AFS Hakimpet - IAF’s pride *

Air Force Station Hakimpet on the city outskirts is not only the school for the budding fighter pilots of the Indian Air Force but also provides training for the helicopter pilots and the non-technical training for air warriors working in the administrative wings.

Over the last few decades ever since the premier aviation training school developed from a jet training wing in 1958 to flight training wing a decade later and into the present establishment in 1983, it oversaw cadets being groomed into fighter pilots tasked with protecting the nation’s skies. If it was the Spitfires, Tempest trainers, Iskras, later they were and Kirans including Kiran MK II aircrafts on which the pilots trained.

Air Officer Commanding Air Force Station Hakimpet Air Commodore RK Obheroi told visiting presspersons on Thursday — on the occasion of the 85th anniversary of the IAF — that the institute being one of the oldest and the best, trains cadets and officers into the fighter flying for the Indian Navy plus the Coast Guard in the art of rotary winged flying.

The station houses the Technical Type Training (TETTRA) School, equipped with working models, X-ray models of various systems; computer based simulators and cut out full-scale models of aircraft, to train cadets into prospective Army, Navy, Coast Guard and Air Force pilots prior to commencing their flying training. 

The Non Technical Training Institute (NTTI) provides training for over 200 airmen trainees in Administrative Assistant trade. Shift of the Helicopter Training School (HTS) in 197 here was a major milestone and it has been the alma mater for many helicopter pilots in IAF and the Indian Army. 

For the first six months, trainee pilots are taught operational flying initially on BELL 47G3 helicopter and subsequently on Chetaks. These pilots have been called for many a time to provide aid to civil authorities in times of distress and natural calamities such as floods and earthquakes to provide relief to the affected people, he explained.

The media visit was to create awareness about AFS in imparting training in various streams of the Air Force and also to encourage bright youngsters to join the elite forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/636391/iaf-start-process-acquire-single.html

Press Trust of India, New Delhi, Oct 5 2017, 20:18 IST




The IAF currently has 33 fighter squadrons against authorised strength of 42. File Photo

In a major move, the Indian Air Force will start the process this month to acquire a fleet of single engine fighter jets which are expected to significantly enhance its overall strike capability.

Chief of Air Staff B S Dhanoa said having a new fleet of single engine jets was a "priority" for the IAF and the request for information (RFI) for it is likely to be issued "very soon".

Another top official of the IAF told PTI that the RFI, kick starting the acquisition process, will be issued this month.

The fighter jets will be produced jointly by a foreign aircraft maker along with an Indian company under the recently launched strategic partnership model which aims to bring in high-end defence technology to India.

"The RFI for the single engine fighter is likely to be issued very soon," Dhanoa said addressing a press conference.

A request for information is a business process aimed at gathering information on the capabilities of various suppliers.

Swedish defence giant Saab and Indian conglomerate Adani group last month had announced a collaboration, mainly eyeing the contract for single-engine jets for the IAF. US defence firm Lockheed Martin is also seen as a major competitor for the deal.

Dhanoa said IAF is giving priority to the single engine fighters as the twin-engine fighters will cost more.
"Right now, we are concentrating on the single engine so as to make up the numbers with lower cost," he said. The IAF currently has 33 fighter squadrons against authorised strength of 42.

The IAF chief, however, said the force has requirement of twin engine jets as well. In September last year, India had signed an Euro 7.87- billion (approx Rs 59,000 crore) deal with the French government for purchase of 36 Rafale twin-engine fighter jets.

The IAF was keen on a follow-on order of 36 additional Rafales. The supply of Rafale jets is schedules to start from September 2019. Sources said the IAF will start receiving a fresh fleet of 36 Sukhoi jets from 2019.

Asked about purchase of tankers for IAF, Dhanoa said, as the RFP for buyinbg them has been withdrawn, the IAF is now upgrading the IL-78 so that it can carry more fuel. The IL-78 is a Soviet-built four-engined aerial refuelling tanker.

"There is a requirement of tankers which we will pursue again for acquisition," he said.
Asked about the fifth-generation fighter aircraft project (FGFA) with Russia, Dhanoa said a high-level committee has submitted its report to defence ministry which will take a call on it.

"The case is with the ministry of defence. The preliminary design phase has been completed. The Varthaman committee has submitted its report which is classified and we have also given our response," Dhanoa said.
In 2007, India and Russia had inked an inter-governmental pact for the FGFA project.

In December 2010, India had agreed to pay USD 295 million (Rs 1,897 crore) towards the preliminary design of the fighter, which is called in India as the 'Perspective Multi- role Fighter'.

However, negotiations faced various hurdles in the subsequent years.

Answering a question, the Air Chief said that the IAF will consider procuring Predator unmanned combat aerial vehicle in case it is offered by the US. Predator is a remotely piloted unmanned aerial vehicle used primarily by the US Air Force.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...th-by-2032-air-chief/articleshow/60958636.cms

The IAF chief also spoke on a range of issues including steps being taken to enhance the strike capability of the force such as the acquisition of S-400 'Triumf' long-range air defence missile systems from Russia and 36 Rafale combat jets. 

He said the contract for five S-400 missile systems would be signed soon and their delivery would start two years after the deal was struck. 

The IAF chief also talked about the mid-life upgrading of Mirage 2000, Mig 29s and Jaguar fleets, adding that the IAF was working to fully achieving a network-centric operational capability. 

Dhanoa said a proposal for 83 indigenously built Light Combat Aircraft Mark I was being finalised, adding the force is getting 40 Light Combat Aircraft (LAC) and an RFP (request for proposal) for 83 more LCA will be issued. He said the IAF would be getting 36 more Sukhoi jets and their delivery would start from 2019. 


Dhanoa also said test firing of the Brahmos missile would start from next month. The Brahmos supersonic missile systems are being integrated with the Sukhoi-30 MKI frontline fighter jet. 

Referring to a string of accidents involving the IAF's choppers and aircraft, Dhanoa said, "Our losses in peacetime are a cause of concern. We are making concerted efforts to minimise accidents and preserve our assets". 

He said security at all the IAF installations had been significantly enhanced after last year's terror attack on the Pathankot base. The steps included putting in place an integrated perimeter security system and buying lethal weapons. 

"These men and women under my command are confident of taking on any threat and are fully prepared to undertake the full spectrum of air operations and respond to any challenge in the most befitting manner," said Dhanoa. 

When asked about the Army chief's two-and-half front war comment also referring to internal security threats, Dhanoa said, "As a democracy we don't use kinetic air power against our own people."


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-October, 2017 18:16 IST
*Defence Minister Visits Air Force Station Jamnagar *

Defence Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman was on a maiden visit to the Air Base at Jamnagar, today. She was received by Senior Air Staff Officer, HQ South Western Air Command Air Marshal DS Rawat and Air Officer Commanding Air Force Station Jamnagar Air Commodore Sanjai Chauhan. She was briefed on the significance of Jamnagar Air Base and the role and nature of air operations undertaken. A Static Display of various aircrafts that had operated from the base and weapon systems were shown to the Defence Minister during her visit to the Air Traffic Control Center. She also interacted with the air warriors at a ‘Barakhana’ organised in her honour.

*****

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing a gathering at Nirma University, in Ahmedabad on October 06, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman with the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, South Western Air Command, Air Marshal R.K. Dhir, during her visit to the ‘Know Your Air Force’ exhibition, at Nirma University, in Ahmedabad on October 06, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman inside the cockpit of MiG 29 fighter aircraft on her visit to Air Force Station Jamnagar, in Gujarat on October 06, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman with the Air Warriors, during her visit, at Air Force Station Jamnagar, in Gujarat on October 06, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/sitharaman-to-visit-sikkim-today/article19814317.ece




Nirmala Sitharaman checks out a MiG 29 at the Air Force Station Jamnagar in Gujarat on Friday. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/sitharaman-to-visit-sikkim-today/article19814317.ece


* Defence Minister’s visit to northeast comes amid reports of increased Chinese presence in Doklam *

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman is to begin a crucial tour of the northeast on Saturday, even as as the Opposition Congress launched an aggressive attack on the Narendra Modi government over its handling of the border situation with China.

According to MoD officials, Ms. Sitharaman will begin her tour of military installations in Sikkim on Saturday and move to Arunachal Pradesh on Sunday, The Minister will be briefed on the latest situation along the border, including the Chinese movements on the Doklam plateau, sources said.

Though the Doklam standoff ended on August 28, it has emerged over the last few days that the Chinese military presence in the disputed area continues with several hundred soldiers, construction stores, and new bunkers. This presence is just a few hundred meters away from where the two sides faced-off for over two months, starting June 16, when Indian troops stopped the Chinese from constructing a road.

Military sources have also confirmed that the Chinese have been carrying out relaying and widening of a road not very far from the stand off point.

*Cong. concerns*

Meanwhile, Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi on Friday asked the Prime Minister to explain how China managed to widen an existing motorable road in Doklam.

“Modiji, once you’re done thumping your chest, could you please explain this?” Gandhi wrote on Twitter, posting a news report about an ongoing Chinese road expansion in Doklam.

Congress spokesperson Kapil Sibal said Chinese have again established themselves on Doklam plateau. “You [the PM] had said this matter was over. The Chinese have increased their strength in the Chicken Neck area,” Mr. Sibal pointed out.

He said the Prime Minister kept saying that his meeting with the Chinese President Xi Jinping went off very well.  “But the Chinese are once again building road, not just that 500 to 1000 soldiers are deployed in the area. Are you once again going to call President Xi Jinping to sit on the swing near Sabarmati?” Mr. Sibal asked.

Meanwhile, Army sources said they have kept the PMO and other branches of the government updated about the ground situation in the area. “Right now the situation is not critical but it has to be seen if they withdraw after the party congress,” MOD sources said.

However, officials expressed confidence that a pullback would take place.

“The mobility on their side is much better than on our side. So it does not matter how close they are to the border. Their biggest problem in coming months is the weather. They will have to withdraw soon,” one of the officials said.

Union Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman meets with the Garud Commandos of Indian Air Force during a "Know Your Air Force" program in Ahmedabad on Friday.









* Indian Air Force's C-130J Super Hercules aircraft during a rehearsal for the 85th Air Force Day parade at Hindon Air Force base in Ghaziabad on Friday. (PTI Photo)*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...nflicts-iaf/story-plMW2sadyKbjrcRIUOsW9L.html


The C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft, a squadron of which has been set up here, has the capability to play an important role in case of a military conflict, Air Vice Marshal Vikram Singh said on Friday.

He was speaking after viewing a spectacular paradiving exercise by seven para jumper instructors from one of the six aircraft of the C-130J Hercules squadron of the IAF at the Air Force Station Arjan Singh, earlier known as Panagarh air base.

AFS Arjan Singh is the base for the second C-130J Super Hercules squadron after the one at Hindon AFS near Delhi.

“The state-of-the-art aircraft with its tactical airlift and airdrop capabilities is a huge jump,” Singh, the Air officer Commanding, Advanced Headquarter, Eastern Air Command, said.

“In any future conflict, it will play a very important role,” he said.

Asked whether the C-130J Super Hercules will play an important role in case of a military conflict between India and China, Singh said, “We don’t buy aircraft with one particular adversary in mind, but given its capabilities it will certainly play an important role in such a scenario.”

“The closest border with China due north is Sikkim and it will take less than an hour for the C130J to reach from here,” he said when asked about the time that it might take to put up an operation.

India and China were engaged in a bitter border standoff over the construction of a road at Doklam earlier this year that lasted close to three months.

“It is the first transport aircraft with a head-up display which is normally found in a fighter aircraft,” the Air Vice Marshal said, ahead of the 84th Air Force Day on October 8.

A head-up display is any transparent display that presents data without requiring users to look away from their usual viewpoints, thus saving precious time.

“It has infra-red sensor that gives the crew a monocromatic view in front and down below and thus helps the aircraft to fly very low and with accuracy at night,” he said.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Easy like Sunday morning *
* Let’s celebrate Indian Air Force Day! *
1. On October 8, 1932, the Indian Air Force (IAF) was formally established by the British empire as an auxiliary of its air force. To honour India’s aviation service during WWII, King George VI conferred a title preceding its name which remained till India became a republic in 1950. What was the IAF known as from 1945 to 1950?

2. The motto of IAF is taken from chapter 11, verse 24 of the Bhagavad Gita. In this, Lord Krishna shows his divine form to Arjuna, and this great form reaches up to the heavens. Similarly, IAF aims to overwhelm adversaries with air power to defend the nation. This is denoted by a three-word Sanskrit phrase and a five-word phrase in English. What is the motto?

3. Arjan Singh was the first IAF officer to become Air Chief Marshal. He and Field Marshals (Army) K.M. Cariappa and Sam Manekshaw are the only three military personnel to be honoured with the highest rank in Indian military. What rank is this?

4. IAF is divided into five operational and two functional commands that span 60 air bases spread all over the country. IAF also operates the Farkhor air base, India’s first military base outside its territory in a foreign country. It started when the IAF used the base to transport high-altitude military supplies to the Afghan Northern Alliance that was fighting the Taliban. Just 130 kilometres southeast of the capital Dushanbe, in which country is the Farkhor air base?

5. After attempts by terrorists to attack two major air bases in Jammu and Kashmir in 2001, IAF decided to start a specialised dedicated Commando Force trained in Special Forces techniques, combat search and rescue, reconnaissance, counter insurgency operations, and emergency services, in response to terror threats to airfields. Originally called Tiger Force, the name was later changed to that of a bird from Hindu and Buddhist mythology. Currently deployed in Congo with the U.N., what is this more-than-1,000-personnel-strong force known as?

6. The Surya Kiran ____ Team (SKAT) and Sarang are two specialised teams of IAF. SKAT has 13 pilots piloting HAL HJT-16 Kiran and BAE HAWK Mk 132 aircraft, and Sarang has 4 HAL ALH Dhruv helicopters. Formed in 1996 to “showcase the professionalism, the caliber and the mettle of the Indian Air Force”, these teams travel around the world giving some of the most dazzling demonstrations. What is the specialisation of these teams?

7. This interesting phenomenon is created by mixing 15% dye, 65% trichloroethylene and 25% diesel oil, and injecting it into the hot exhaust from the jet engine. This mixture reaches temperatures of over 400 degrees Celsius and vapourises immediately. The pilot releases the liquid mix by pushing one of three buttons on the control column. What is caused thus that the IAF displays beautifully at air shows?

8. The Lockheed Martin C-130J Super Hercules is a four-engine turboprop transport aircraft that is 112 feet long and has a wingspan of 132 feet. In a subtle show of strength to China, on August 20, 2013, IAF accomplished an amazing feat by landing one of these giants on Daulat Beg Oldie airstrip at an altitude of 5,065 metres (16,614 feet), which is the world’s highest airstrip. What place, which means ‘land of high passes’, is this airstrip situated in?

9. HAL is a Bangalore-based company under the management of the Indian Ministry of *Defence *and is responsible for the manufacturing and assembly of aircraft, navigation and related communication equipment and airports operation. It was founded in 1940 by Walchand Hirachand Doshi, an industrialist. To counter the threat posed by the Japanese empire during WWII, the Indian government nationalised the company in 1942. In 1961, it built the HAL HF-24 Marut, the first Indian jet fighter to go into service. Currently with a turnover of $2 billion, what does HAL stand for?

10. Chuck Yeager is a U.S. Air Force test pilot who was the first human to go supersonic in an aircraft. On October 14, 1947, he flew faster than the speed of sound in the Bell X-1. On December 4, 1971, under unique circumstances, he became the only known American to lose his aircraft (a twin-engined Beechcraft) to an IAF strike during a war. Admiral Arun Prakash, in his Hunter Mk56a, emptied his guns on the parked Beechcraft and enraged General Yeager. Who was Yeager with at that time for this incident to happen?

*Answers*

1. Royal Indian Air Force

2. Touching the Sky with Glory - 'Nabha Sparsham Deeptham'

3. 5-star rank

4. Tajikistan

5. Garud Commando Force ( From ‘Garuda’)

6. Aerobatics – (Aerial Acrobatics)

7. The coloured smoke which forms the Tri-colour in over head fly bys

8. Ladakh

9. Hindustan Aeronautics Limited

10. Chuck Yeager was in Chaklala, Pakistan, in advisory capacity to the Pakistan Air Force (PAF). U.S. President Nixon at that time was contemplating bombing India and Yeager reported back that this was the “Indian way of giving Uncle Sam the finger”. IAF went on to do an extraordinary job at keeping PAF at bay.
http://www.thehindu.com/society/easy-like-sunday-morning/article19819202.ece

*Air Force Day special: Meet the ladies who helped IAF shrug its sexist fears*
With a desire to do “something different”, India’s first three women fighter pilots, *Mohana Singh Jiterwal, Bhawana Kanth, Avani Chaturvedi *will create history when they will fly the military aircrafts next month.






After being inducted into the Indian Air Force fighter squadron last year, the lady fighter pilots went through rigorous training at Hakimpet Air Force base.


"You will be glad to know that their performance has been on par with other pilots despite the strenuous and demanding nature of flying," Chief of Air Staff BS Dhanoa said addressing a press conference.


In 2014, then IAF chief Arup Raha had said, "women by nature are not physically suited for flying fighter planes for long hours, especially when they are pregnant or have other health problems."


In a traditionally male-dominated world, Mohana, Avani and Bhawana broke all the “mentality barriers” and shown the world that “there is nothing women can’t do.”


Paving way for more women into combat roles in one of the world’s biggest militaries, the ladies became an inspiration and epitome of bravery.


As Indian Air Force celebrates its 85th anniversary (2nd after shrugging its sexist fears about female fighter pilots), let’s have a look at the ladies who changed the way the world looks at women.

*Mohana Singh Jiterwal:* She comes from the land where being a “Fauji” is given more priority than being anything else. Coming from a small village Khatehpura in Jhunjhunu district of Rajasthan, Mohana boasts of a grandfather (Ladu Ram Jat) who martyred in in 1948 Indo-Pak War and won Vira Chakra Award.


VC Ladu Ram Jat served Indian Air Force as flight gunner in the Aviation Research Centre. Mohana’s father Pratap Singh is also working in IAF as Warrant Officer.


Mohana graduated in electronics and communication engineering with 83.7 per cent marks from Global Institute of Management and Emerging Technologies, Amritsar.


*Bhawana Kanth:* She hails from Bihar Darbhanga and her father is an officer in the Indian Oil Corporation. Though, Bhawana always wanted to fly planes but became an engineer first.


After preparing for engineering entrance in Kota, Rajasthan, she pursued her engineering in Medical Electronics stream from BMS College of Engineering in Bengaluru.


Bhawana was a bright student and got campus placement in Tata Consultancy Services (TCS). But the destiny had something else in the store for her, and she joined IAF after qualifying Short Service Commission examination.


She always wanted to be a pilot but had never thought about being a fighter pilot, probably because there was no option available earlier. But when the IAF shrugged its sexist fears, Bhawana became one of the first three women who volunteered to rule skies.


*Avani Chaturvedi*: The “Bulbul” of Madhya Pradesh’s Rewa district always wanted to fly and fly high. She wanted to become like Astronaut Kalpana Chawla. Avani’s father Dinkar Chaturvedi is an engineer and mother Savita is a housewife.


Avani’s brother, who is in the Army, inspired her to achieve her dreams. And to conquer skies, she joined the Flying Club in her college.
http://www.newsnation.in/india-news...af-shrug-its-sexist-fears-article-183857.html

*JKPS Kunjwani celebrates Indian Air Force Day with fervour*
JK Public School, Kunjwani celebrated the Indian Air Force Day with pride and patriotic fervour to pay tributes to all the brave hearts of the Indian Air Force who laid down their lives in the service of the nation.
The day began with school prayer. Areeba, student of Class 8th highlighted the various achievements and importance of the Indian Air Force. The students of Primary Wing presented melodious song ‘Taaqat Watan Ki Tumse Hai’ dedicated to the Indian Air Force.
Speaking on the occasion, School Principal, Santosh Kumar Singh said that the Indian Air Force has prime responsibility of securing the Indian air space as well as to carry out the aerial warfare during armed conflicts.
Since its inception in 1932, the Indian Air Force has a remarkable history of achievements. It ranks as the fourth largest Air force in the world.
http://news.statetimes.in/jkps-kunjwani-celebrates-indian-air-force-day-with-fervour/


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
08-October, 2017 10:33 IST
*PM extends his wishes on Air Force Day*


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi has extended his wishes on Air Force Day.

The Prime Minister said, "On Air Force Day, best wishes to our courageous air warriors & their families. Their determination & prowess ensure that our skies are safe."

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa reviewing the parade during Air Force Day Parade, at Air Force Station Hindan, in Ghaziabad on October 08, 2017.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa on dais during Air Force Day Parade, at Air Force Station Hindan, in Ghaziabad on October 08, 2017.




Glimpse of the Air Force Day Parade, at Air Force Station Hindan, in Ghaziabad on October 08, 2017.




Glimpse of the Air Force Day Parade, at Air Force Station Hindan, in Ghaziabad on October 08, 2017.




Glimpse of the Air Force Day Parade, at Air Force Station Hindan, in Ghaziabad on October 08, 2017.




Glimpse of the Air Force Day Parade, at Air Force Station Hindan, in Ghaziabad on October 08, 2017.




Glimpse of the Air Force Day Parade, at Air Force Station Hindan, in Ghaziabad on October 08, 2017.




Glimpse of the Air Force Day Parade, at Air Force Station Hindan, in Ghaziabad on October 08, 2017.




Glimpse of the Air Force Day Parade, at Air Force Station Hindan, in Ghaziabad on October 08, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind being received by the Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, at the ‘At Home’ hosted by the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, on the occasion of 85th Anniversary of Indian Air Force, at Air House, in New Delhi on October 08, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind being received by the Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, at the ‘At Home’ hosted by the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, on the occasion of 85th Anniversary of Indian Air Force, at Air House, in New Delhi on October 08, 2017.





***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-October, 2017 16:29 IST
*Defence Minister Reviews Operational Preparedness in The Northeast *

Defence Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, arrived at Tezpur today as part of her maiden visit to the Eastern Command as Defence Minister. The Minister who was accompanied by Vice Chief of the Army Staff Lt Gen Sarath Chand and GOC-in-C Eastern Command Lt Gen Abhay Krishna was received at Tezpur Airforce Station by GOC Gajraj Corps Lt Gen AS Bedi and other senior dignitaries of the Army and the Air Force. The visit which is part of her familiarisation with all the formations of the Indian Army & the Indian Air Force (IAF) comes close on the heels of her visit to Northern Command recently and her visit to Sikkim yesterday.

At the outset, the Defence Minister extended her good wishes to the Air Warriors on the occasion of 85th Air Force Day anniversary as she interacted with them at the strategically important Eastern airbase of Tezpur. She also reviewed the operational readiness of the airbase, seeing the Sukhoi fighter aircraft & other IAF assets at first-hand.

Thereafter, Smt Sitharaman visited the Gajraj Corps HQ where she was briefed by GOC Gajraj Corps Lt Gen AS Bedi on the overall security situation in Assam and the Kameng Sector of Arunachal Pradesh and the operational preparedness of the Corps. The Minister reiterated the Government’s resolve to give further impetus to development in the border areas.

The Defence Minister subsequently visited Solmara Military Station, Tezpur where she interacted with the officers & jawans over a cup of tea. She appreciated the high standards of military discipline and preparedness of the army men and their excellent performance in the difficult terrain and challenging environment in which they are operating. Smt Sitharaman further praised them for their steadfast commitment and their high morale in facing the diverse challenges thrown up by the dynamic security environment. She exhorted the troops to continue with the same zeal and sense of pride and honour showing due respect to Human Rights. She expressed satisfaction at the level of preparedness of the forces and extended her greetings to the troops for a happy Diwali before her departure for Delhi.

***
The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman being received by GOC Gajraj Corps, Lt. Gen. A.S. Bedi and other senior dignitaries of the Army and Air Force, on her maiden visit to Tezpur on October 08, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the officers and jawans, during her visit to the Solmara Military Station, Tezpur on October 08, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman inside the cockpit of the state-of-the-art fighter aircraft Sukhoi 30 MKI, during her visit to the Air Force Station Tezpur on October 08, 2017.





http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...tice-dhanoa/article19824337.ece?homepage=true

The Indian Air Force is prepared to fight a war at short notice, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa said here on Sunday. Addressing personnel on Air Force Day, he said the force was fully geared to face any security challenge.

He said the Air Force was acquiring multi-spectrum strategic capabilities and remained committed to building “jointmanship” with the Army and the Navy.

He said the security of Air Force stations had been enhanced to combat any threat, even sub-conventional ones, after the terrorist attack on the IAF base in Pathankot last year.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...hief-dhanoa/article19823174.ece?homepage=true

* Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa says Indian Air Force is prepared to fight at a short notice. *
Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa on October 8 expressed at the loss of lives during peacetime even as he said the Indian Air Force (IAF) was prepared to fight at a short notice if needed.

“Notwithstanding the high intensity of our flying we cannot afford to have accidents and lose valuable lives and assets. Our losses during peacetime are a cause of concern and we are making concerted efforts to prevent accidents and preserve our assets,” Air Chief Marshal Dhanoa said paying homage to the seven personnel. He was addressing the Air Force on the occasion of the 85th anniversary after reviewing the parade at Hindon Air Force station.

Elaborating on the measures taken to improve safety, Air Chief Marshal Dhanoa said state-of-art flight simulators have been inducted for training air crew. “To ensure a flying devoid of bird strikes we have enhanced out capability of conducting bird surveys by induction of micro-light aircraft,” he said.

On October 6, a Mi-17 V5 helicopter on an air maintenance mission crashed in Tawang killed five IAF personnel and two Army personnel.

Air Chief Marshal Dhanoa said according to preliminary assessment, the accident was caused as the helicopter’s tail rotor dis-engaged and added, “The exact cause will be known latter. Will not speak more on the issue as the court of inquiry is on.”

*Surya Kiran in full strength*
The IAF enthralled the audience with an interesting flypast by various types of aircraft. The aerobatic team Surya Kiran performed at their full strength with nine aircraft after a gap of several years and indigenous eye in the sky Netra Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) system on an Embraer aircraft made its debut during the flypast.

The Surya Kiran team was disbanded for four years due to shortage of intermediate jet trainers and was re-formed in October 2015 with Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers (AJT). The aircraft strength was gradually being built up and on Sunday it performed with its full strength.

An interesting aspect of the Surya Kiran performance was the various formations that were presented. While the nine aircraft flew in the forms of frontline Su-30, indigenous Tejas and soon to be inducted Rafale. The surprise formation was that of the SAAB Gripen which is in the race for the single engine aircraft tender along with F-16 of Lockheed Martin.

IAF is expected to issue the tender for over 100 single engine fighters in the next few weeks. The deal is estimated to cost over ₹60,000 crore.





Bhawana Kath, Avani Chaturvedi and Mohana Singh, the first three women fighter pilots of the Indian Air Force. File | Photo Credit: K.V. S. Giri

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...lot-may-fly-mig-21-bisons/article19824056.ece

* Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa indicated that after honing their skills in flying MiG-21 Bisons, the three women can fly other jets. *
The first three women fighter pilots of the country are likely to fly the MiG-21 Bison jets, one of the potent combat aircraft in the IAF’s armoury.

The three women pilots — Avani Chaturvedi, Bhawana Kanth and Mohana Singh are set to script history next month when they will fly military jets after completing a strenuous training programme within three weeks.

“The present consideration is to put them to MiG-21 Bison squadron. Our opinion is that it will sharpen their skills as the aircraft has more manual features than other sophisticated aircraft,” Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa said on October 8.

He indicated that after honing their skills in flying MiG-21 Bisons, the three women can fly other jets.

The IAF chief was talking to reporters on the sidelines of an event to celebrate the Air Force Day.

The three women were commissioned as flying officers in July last year, less than a year after the government decided to open the fighter stream for women on an experimental basis.

A senior IAF official involved in training of the three women pilots said they will steer the combat jets next month.

Currently, the three women pilots are flying Hawk advanced jet trainers.

The IAF has already selected the next batch of three women trainee pilots for fighter stream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-October, 2017 12:32 IST
*Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman interacts with IAF Commanders during Air Force Commanders' Conference *

The bi-annual IAF Commanders’ Conference was inaugurated by the Raksha Mantri this morning at Air Headquarters (Vayu Bhavan). Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa, welcomed Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman and Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr Subhash Bhamre and introduced the IAF Commanders to them.

The CAS briefed the Raksha Mantri on the current status of the IAF and the efforts that have been made in the recent past. During her address the Raksha Mantri said that the devolved powers given to the Service Chiefs should be fully utilised for achieving their capabilities. The Minister said that Air Force alongwith Ordnance Factory Board and DRDO should make an assessment about indigenisation under ‘Make-in-India’ programme. She said that the budgetary allocations should not be viewed as a constraint and should be looked at to acquire what is absolutely necessary. She said that the Government is committed to fill the gaps which have arisen due to lack of timely decision making in the last decade.

The Chief of the Air Staff while addressing the Commanders emphasised the need for continuous effort and training to maintain IAF's cutting edge. He also reiterated the IAF’s role as the first responder in most contingencies and thus the need to sustain the ongoing process of capability enhancement making use of the Government’s thrust on 'Make-in-India' initiative.

The Commanders' conference will be conducted over next three days till 12 Oct 17 wherein discussions will take place on various subjects that will decide the future trajectory of the Indian Air Force which includes operations, maintenance issues and various administrative initiatives that will be taken to enhance the working environment of the IAF keeping in focus IAF's core principle of 'People First, Mission Always'. In consonance with Government of India's ‘Digital India’ initiative two mobile Apps for Air Force Cellular Network (AFCEL) phones called ‘MEDWATCH' and 'AFCHAT' will be released during the Conference. Various other initiatives like Online Testing & Evaluation and Online Entrance Examination to further the initiative will be covered. The new look Air Force Central Accounts Office (AFCAO) website with enhanced features will also be launched. A book titled 'Aero India- Ascent through the ages' is also scheduled to be released during the conference.



******


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman being introduced to the IAF Commanders by the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, during the inaugural session of Air Force Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 10, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the IAF Commanders, during the inaugural session of Air Force Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 10, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-October, 2017 18:44 IST
*Launch of Mobile Health App `MedWatch' By the Indian Air Force *

On the occasion of its 85th anniversary, the Indian Air Force has launched an innovative mobile health App named `MedWatch' in keeping with the Prime Minister's vision of ‘Digital India'. The concept and content of the App is by the Directorate General of Medical Services (Air) and it has been developed in-house with zero financial outlay by the Directorate of Information Technology (DIT). 

‘MedWatch’, available on the IAF's AFCEL network, comprises a host of features that will provide authentic health information to all IAF personnel. A Reminder Tool to enable timely immunization for the children of all Air Warriors is an important component of the App. This will directly enable 'Mission Indradhanush' of the Govt of India. 

‘MedWatch’, the first mobile health app in the three Armed Services, was launched by Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff, during the Air Force Commanders' Conference at New Delhi on 11 Oct 17. 

******************

Ministry of Defence
12-October, 2017 18:42 IST
*AIR Force Wives Welfare Association Annual General Body Meeting Held at Subroto Park New Delhi *

Annual General Body Meeting of AFWWA was held at Air Force Auditorium, Subroto Park, New Delhi on 11 Oct 17, parallel to Air Force Commanders’ Conference. Annual Report of AFWWA was presented by Honorary Joint Secretary AFWWA in AGBM which included updating members about the welfare activities concluded for the financial year 2016-17. A programme for the coming year, which shall further the aims of the Association was also presented.

Outstanding AFWWA members were awarded for their contribution to the Society by . AFWWA Annual Magazine ‘*SANGINI*’ was released by Mrs. Asha Suri during the AGBM.

Air Force Wives Welfare Association (AFWWA) is a Society registered under Societies Registration Act 1860 (Regn No. 4708 dated 28 Oct 1970) and working with main objective of providing assistance to families of the Air Force personnel.


*********


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/tamil-nadu/air-force-job-rally-a-huge-hit/article19848711.ece





Indian Air Force's airman open recruitment rally witnessd a footfall of 4.600 candidates. | Photo Credit: C_VENKATACHALAPATHY


* 2,160 candidates appear for written test *
A total of 2,160 candidates appeared for a written test conducted during the Indian Air Force’s airmen recruitment rally at Voorhees College on Thursday.

According to officials, there was a footfall of 4,600 candidates. However, 2,160 were found eligible to appear for the test, while the remaining were rejected on various grounds. Candidates should have passed class X and XII examinations with Mathematics, Physics and English with minimum 50% marks aggregate and minimum 50% marks in English.

However, an official noted that even students from the commerce stream had come to take part in the rally but were rejected.

The second phase of the rally held on Thursday was for testing candidates from Vellore, Kanniyakumari, Theni, Thanjavur, Tiruvannamalai, Chennai, Tiruvallur, Dindigul, Dharmapuri, Coimbatore, Kancheepuram, Tiruppur, Namakkal, Erode, Ariyalur, The Nilgiris and Perambalur districts. The first phase was held on October 9.

He said 24 candidates cleared the written test on Thursday. The rally was being held for recruitment as airmen in group ‘X’ (Technical) trades. Collector S. A. Raman visited the venue.


----------



## Hindustani78

***********
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...d-commandos/story-YxOvfnMX3QgGjM32jCBcNP.html
The IAF raised its elite Garud commando force to protect vital installations and to carry out counter-terror operations in 2004. The move came three years after four militants, armed with Kalashnikovs and grenades, attempted to force their way into the IAF’s Awantipur fighter base near Srinagar in broad daylight. They were all killed.

The two commandos killed this week were part of a squad that had been attached with the army since August 2017 for counter-terrorism duties. This is the first time Garuds have lost their lives fighting militants in Jammu and Kashmir. Corporal Gursewak Singh was the first Garud commando to have lost his life while fighting terrorists during the 2016 terror attack on the Pathankot air base. The IAF took the initiative to give more exposure to Garuds after the Pathankot strike.

While the IAF has Garud, the army and navy have their own special force units. The army has its Para-Special Forces while the navy’s toughest fighting men are called Marcos or marine commandos. The army’s Para-SF units had carried out surgical strikes in Azad Kashmir in September 2016. A Marcos team is deployed in Kashmir’s Wular lake for counter-terror operations.

The IAF’s Garud commando units consist of around 1,000 men who specialize in protecting vital assets of the air force such as fighter bases, aircraft and ammunition holding areas. The force is pursuing plans to expand the size of its commando wing. The IAF plans to induct at least 10 more units of Garud commandos with 70-80 men each to secure its bases.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/638299/iaf-plans-highway-landing-its.html

DH News Service, New Delhi, Oct 18 2017, 0:22 IST





After discussions with several state governments, IAF identified 22 road segments where light weight fighters and transport aircraft can land. Screen Grab

Indian Air Force plans to land several of its fighter and transport aircraft on the Agra-Lucknow express-way next week to train the pilots on emergency landing.

Allhabad-based Central Air Command intends to land multiple aircraft including Mirage and Jaguar fighters on the highway on October 24, defence ministry sources said.

This would be the third highway landing for IAF in the last two years. Previously Yamuna Express way, which connects Delhi to Agra, and Lucknow-Agra express way were used by the force for some of its combat jets to touch down.

After discussions with several state governments, IAF identified 22 road segments where light weight fighters and transport aircraft can land.

The first such landing took place on the Yamuna Express way in May 2015 when an IAF's Mirage test landed after taking off from Gwalior.

Some of India's neighbours use highways as landing strips. While Myanmar has vast experience in this area, Pakistan Air Force used a piece of the highway between Lahore and Islamabad for its J-17 jet's touch down and take-off .

During the 1971 Bangladesh war, PAF planned using the roads of Dhaka as temporary runway. But it could not implement the plans due to the presence of electrical wires on both sides of the road, obstructing the aircraft.

A fighter aircraft's touch down and take off from a public road is a challenging task because of narrow margin of error for fighter jet operation and poor load bearing capacity of most of the Indian roads.

But the IAF wants to prepare its pilots with more emergency landing skills because air bases are one of the first targets of an enemy attack in case of war. In such a situation, highways can be used as a back-up runway.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air force paratroopers perform maneuvers at Bamhrauli Air station as the Indian Air Force celebrates its 85th Anniversary Allahabad on Saturday 





People take photos as the Sarang Aerobatic team of Indian Air force perform formation flying and maneuvers at Bamhrauli air station on the 85th anniversary of IAF Day celebration in Allahabad on Saturday. PTI Photo





Indian Air force pilot showing their skill at Bamhrauli air station as the Indian Air Force celebrates its 85th Anniversary Allahabad on Saturday. PTI Photo


----------



## Gomig-21

I know there's been rumblings about the IAF being somewhat displeased with the progress of the PAK-FA/FGFA, but is there any truth to this?

*Indian Air Force wants out of fighter program with Russia*

*https://www.defensenews.com/air/201...rce-wants-out-of-fighter-program-with-russia/*


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa inspecting the guard of honour, during the WAC Station Commanders’ Conference: 2017, at HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on October 23, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa meeting the Commanders of Western Air Command, during the WAC Station Commanders’ Conference: 2017, at HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on October 23, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa presenting the Best Overall Performance “Fighter Squadron” Trophy to the Air Officer Commanding, Air Force Station Halwara, Air Commodore D.V. Khot, during the WAC Station Commanders’ Conference: 2017, at HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on October 23, 2017.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa in a group photograph with the Commanders of Western Air Command, during the WAC Station Commanders’ Conference: 2017, at HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on October 23, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa addressing the personnel in hollow square, prior to his departure from HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on October 23, 2017.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> I know there's been rumblings about the IAF being somewhat displeased with the progress of the PAK-FA/FGFA, but is there any truth to this?
> 
> *Indian Air Force wants out of fighter program with Russia*
> 
> *https://www.defensenews.com/air/201...rce-wants-out-of-fighter-program-with-russia/*


I don't think so.
Indian media is notorious for inaccuracies in defence reporting and conjuring "sources" from thin air.
The Air Chief said a few weeks ago that the report on the FGFA has been submitted to the MoD and it's confidential.
This is on the back of a separate report submitted by a panel headed by Air Marshal S Varthman (Veteran) to the MoD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61190155.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

As many as 20 aircraft of the Indian Air Force (IAF), including AN-32 transport, Mirage 2000 and Sukhoi 30 MKI, will make a touchdown on the Lucknow-Agra Expressway tomorrow, a defence official said today.

It is for the first time that any transport aircraft will "land and then take off", PRO, Defence (Central Command), Gargi Malik Sinha claimed.

The aircraft touchdown exercise will be conducted on the Lucknow-Agra Expressway near Bangarmau in the neighbouring Unnao district.

The AN-32 are meant for humanitarian assistance and relief operations during floods or any other natural calamity.

"The aircraft can bring a large amount of relief material. It can also help evacuate people," Sinha said.

Twenty aircraft, including two AN-32 transport and fighter planes such as Mirage 2000, Jaguar, Sukhoi 30 MKI will take part in the exercise tomorrow, she added.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> I don't think so.
> Indian media is notorious for inaccuracies in defence reporting and conjuring "sources" from thin air.
> The Air Chief said a few weeks ago that the report on the FGFA has been submitted to the MoD and it's confidential.
> This is on the back of a separate report submitted by a panel headed by Air Marshal S Varthman (Veteran) to the MoD.



I thought so. Seems like most Indian aviation enthusiasts are also saying the same thing on several other forums, especially when it doesn't name any officials and they make the comparison to the F-35. Even though I don't think it's too far out of the realm of possibilities that some of the top IAF brass have had some exposure to the F-35, it would seem unlikely that they would discuss it publicly. And it would be an ultimate shame if that thing doesn't end up in the Indian Air Force after all these years. And speaking of all these years, I'm still dumbfounded that Sukhoi hasn't released any pics of the weapons bay doors open, let alone the thing actually testing any missile firing. It's been 8 years and 11 prototypes (not including the prior 8 years of development.) Can only hope they've been doing it behind closed doors, or air in this case.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-October, 2017 18:34 IST
*IAF Landing Operations on Agra-Lucknow Expressway *

Indian Air Force carried out major landing operations on the Lucknow-Agra Expressway, about 60 km west of Lucknow, today. The series of landings took place close to Bangarmau in Unnao District of Uttar Pradesh, where a 3 km stretch was specially prepared for such operations. The landing operations commenced at around 1015 hrs and continued till about 1200 hrs. A total of sixteen aircraft participated in the operation which comprised IAF’s frontline Air Superiority Fighters including the Sukhoi-30, Mirage-2000 and Jaguar fighter aircraft. These aircraft took off from Bareilly, Gwalior and Gorakhpur respectively. In addition, the IAF carried out drills in which Garud Commandos were inserted and extricated for ground operations, by the C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft which took off from Hindon airbase.

A team of Senior IAF Officials headed by Senior Air Staff Officer HQ CAC, IAF Allahabad Air Marshal AS Butola were present to oversee the operations. While the operation was conducted under the aegis of HQ CAC, Bamrauli Allahabad, Air Force Station Bakshi Ka Talab Station Commander, Gp Capt J Suares and his team, were responsible for the overall control and coordination of the exercise.

On site arrangements were made for a Mobile Air Traffic Control, Radar Control, Meteorological Facility, Aerospace Safety and Security Control. In addition, to deal with any situation, crash, firefighting, rescue and medical teams were positioned. IAF sought assistance from State Government authorities for temporary closure of the expressway and other matters like crowd control, etc. A large number of police personnel were stationed along the stretch to ensure smooth conduct of operations.

The exercise commenced with an impressive short landing by the C-130 which on its landing roll itself started off loading the Garud Commandos and their vehicle in manoeuvre called Combat ERO (Engine Running Offload). Immediately on disembarking from the C-130, the Commandos took up position on either side of the airstrip to cordon it off for the fighter operations. This was followed by two sets of 3-3 Mirages, five SU30s and three Jaguars. All 14 fighter aircraft carried out a roller/touch and go manoeuvre on the expressway. The C-130 then returned for another short landing to extricate the Garud Commandos.

Over the past few years, IAF has been increasing its efforts to utilise certain straight stretches of National Highways for emergency landings. Such highway stretches are planned to be used in emergencies, if an active airport is not available for some reason. These operations increase the flexibility in the use of Air Power. In addition, use of transport aircraft for quick insertion of forces for Human Assistance and Disaster Relief into civil area and Special Forces in case of contingencies has been validated.

IAF had already carried out landings by fighter aircraft for the first time on the Yamuna expressway on 21 May 2015. The stretch of Agra – Lucknow expressway was earlier activated for the first time for IAF operations in November 2016 in which six fighter aircraft of the IAF landed on the expressway. However, in this exercise, IAF included the Jaguar fighter aircraft for the first time. Also for the first time, IAF’s C-130J transport aircraft participated in highway landing operations for insertion and extrication of Garud Special Forces. While the operations on 24 October 2017 required the closure of the portion of the expressway for road traffic, through the excellent support of the UP State Government and UPEIDA, once the planned works are completed, such road traffic closure will not be required henceforth. Two diversion roads on either side of the airstrip are near completion. In addition, wire fencing on both sides is also being undertaken to keep the airstrip clear of stray animals. Two parking areas for aircraft at both ends of the airstrip are also nearing completion.

Several countries like Germany, Sweden, South Korea, Taiwan, Finland, Switzerland, Poland, Singapore, Czechoslovakia, Pakistan, etc. have dedicated stretches on their highways and expressways for aircraft to land and take off in emergencies or war like events.

This operation has majorly boosted IAF’s capability to undertake unhindered operations even during non-availability of standard runways. It has demonstrated the expert flying skills of its fighter and transport aircrew, and the capability of its ground crew in activating such expressway airstrips on short notice. Such activations of highway stretches all across India are planned to be practised regularly by the IAF in future.

*MJPS/NA/GM/PCJ/RP*

Ministry of Defence
24-October, 2017 15:58 IST
*WAC Station Commanders’ Conference *

The Western Air Command, Station Commanders’ Conference was held on 23 and 24 Oct 17 at New Delhi. Air Officers Commanding / Station Commanders of all Air Force Stations under Headquarter Western Air Command and all Principal Staff officers at HQ WAC attended the conference. The Chief Guest, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa, PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of Air Staff was received by Air Marshal C Hari Kumar, AVSM VM VSM ADC, Air Officer Commanding in Chief of Western Air Command. On arrival, the CAS was presented a ceremonial guard of honour.

Addressing the Commanders, the CAS emphasized the need to enhance mission capability of all platforms and weapon systems. He reiterated the need for development and upkeep of operational infrastructure and continuous orientation of human resource so as to absorb induction of new technologies for a smooth transition of the IAF into a potent Aerospace power. The Chief re-emphasized the importance and pivotal role of Western Air Command in all future conflicts and in humanitarian assistance and Disaster Relief Missions. He appreciated the aerospace safety record of WAC and urged the commanders to continue the earnest efforts towards creating an environment for safe operations. He appreciated the rapid response and untiring efforts of Western Air Command in providing humanitarian assistance and disaster relief in recent times, which included numerous casualty evacuation and transportation of live organs. He exhorted the commanders to revise their plans in consonance with lessons learnt during various exercises to bolster the mission capability of WAC. CAS made a special mention on the need to maintain very high levels of vigil to ensure security of our air bases in the backdrop of the existing internal security situation. 

During the conference, discussions and reviews were focused on critical analysis and measures to enhance operational preparedness, further improvement in maintenance practices and ensuring fool-proof physical and cyber security.

The CAS was accompanied by Mrs Kamalpreet Dhanoa, President Air Force Wives Welfare Association (AFWWA), who was received by Mrs Devika Hari Kumar, President AFWWA (Regional). Mrs Kamalpreet Dhanoa presided over the Board of Management Meeting of AFWWA (Regional) and reviewed various welfare activities undertaken by local AFWWA Units of Western Air Command. She also interacted with the Sanginis of WAC.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/639233/very-high-level-vigil-needed.html

Air Force chief B S Dhanoa has stressed on maintaining "very high levels" of vigil to ensure security of air bases, an IAF statement said today.

Addressing the Western Air Command (WAC), Station Commanders' Conference, held on October 23-24 here, the Chief of Air Staff (CAS) emphasised the need to enhance mission capability of all platforms and weapon systems.

"The CAS (Dhanoa) made a special mention on the need to maintain very high levels of vigil to ensure security of our airbases in the backdrop of the existing internal security situation," the Air Force statement said.

The IAF has taken several steps to beef up the security of its bases after the January 2016 terror attack on the Pathankot airbase.

Air Officers Commanding/Station Commanders of all Air Force Stations under Headquarter Western Air Command and all Principal Staff officers at HQ WAC attended the conference.

Dhanoa exhorted the commanders to revise their plans in consonance with lessons learnt during various exercises to bolster the mission capability of WAC.

"He reiterated on the need for development and upkeep of operational infrastructure and continuous orientation of human resource so as to absorb induction of new technologies for a smooth transition of the IAF into a potent aerospace power," the statement added.

The CAS also lauded the "rapid response and untiring efforts" of Western Air Command in providing humanitarian assistance and disaster relief in recent times, which included evacuation and transportation of live organs.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/640050/defence-minister-pulls-up-iaf.html

The top brass of the Indian Air Force has reportedly been pulled up by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman for inappropriate responses on its depleting squadron strength before a parliamentary panel.

At a meeting of the Parliamentary Consultative Committee on Defence on October 27, IAF officials, including Vice Chief Air Marshal S B Deo, were reportedly criticised by the minister, as they only talked about the problems related to depleting squadron strength, but did not offer any solution.

As the meeting discussed the IAF's depleting strength, Deo explained the problems to the lawmakers but stopped short of suggesting a solution to the crisis. This angered the minister, who wanted IAF and defence ministry officials to also tell the MPs about the possible solution.

The officials later told the minister that in the next meeting of the panel, they would come prepared with possible solutions on the vexed issue.

The IAF's squadron strength has come down to 33 in comparison to the sanctioned strength of 42. Of the 33 squadrons, nearly 10 squadrons are made up of old MiG-21 and MiG-27 aircraft that are being phased out.


The only new induction is 36 French origin Rafale aircraft. The first one is expected to be inducted by 2019. The IAF would also get another 36 Su-30 MKI aircraft and plans to induct more than 120 indigenous Tejas light combat aircraft.

To make up for the MiG multi-role combat jets on the verge of retirement, the IAF is looking at purchasing more single-engine fighter aircraft of the same class. The government, however, is yet to take a final decision on the proposal.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-October, 2017 18:42 IST
*Indian Air force contingent leaves for Israel to Participate in ‘Ex Blue Flag-17’ *

A 45 member contingent of the Indian Air Force left for Israel today to participate in exercise ‘Blue Flag-17’. Blue Flag is a bi-annual multilateral exercise which aims to strengthen military cooperation amongst participating nations. Indian Air Force is participating with the C-130J special operations aircraft along with Garud commandos. The exercise would provide a platform for sharing of knowledge, combat experience and in improving operational capability of the participating nations. The exercise is being conducted at Uvda Air Force Base in Israel from 02-16 Nov 17. The team consists of personnel from various combat elements of the IAF and is led by Gp Capt Maluk Singh VSM.

This is the first time the Indian Air Force is operating with Israeli AF in a multilateral exercise setting. Exercise Blue Flag gives opportunity to the IAF to share and learn best practices with some of the best professionals from other Air Forces. 

*****


----------



## RISING SUN

*IAF chief to begin Vietnam visit on Monday *

Indian Air Force chief B.S. Dhanoa will on Monday reach Vietnam on a five-day visit, during which he will hold meetings with top brass of the Vietnamese Air Force, an official statement said.

During his visit, which will go on till November 3, Air Chief Marshal Dhanoa will hold bilateral meeting with top officers of the Vietnam People's Air Force and Air Defence (VPAF) on security challenges in the current geopolitical scenario and explore ways to deepen defence cooperation.


"The main focus of the visit would be on improving bilateral relations, promoting defence ties and evolving steps to further strengthen defence cooperation between the two Air Forces," the statement said.

He would also visit the VPAF's headquarters and a few operational air bases as well.

India and Vietnam share historical and strategic ties. Officers from the Vietnamese Army and Air Force undergo training at various Indian defence training institutes including the National Defence Academy, the Defence Services Staff College and the National Defence College. Both's armed forces also carry out exchanges of subject matter experts and pursue a structured cooperation mechanism through the medium of staff talks of their respective Services.

Warships from Indian Navy have been regularly visiting ports at Vietnam, and Vietnamese Navy ship Dinh Tien Hoang, a Gepoard Class Frigate, also visited Visakhapatnam in February 2016, for participation in the International Fleet Review.

The two countries are also in a dialogue for possible export of BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, developed jointly by India and Russia, to Vietnam.

Media reports in Vietnam August suggested that the cruise missile has been sold to Vietnam but was denied by both governments.

--IANS

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...n-vietnam-visit-on-monday-117102900628_1.html


----------



## RISING SUN

Air Force chief B S Dhanoa on 5-day visit to Vietnam
Air Chief Marshal B S Dhanoa is on an official visit to Vietnam from October 30 to November 3. "Aim of visit is to improve Bilateral Relations & #DefenceCooperation," the official handle of the Indian Air Force tweeted. Last month, Navy chief Sunil Lanba had undertaken a four-day visit to the Southeast Asian nation. The aim of his visit was to "consolidate cooperation" between the armed forces of India and Vietnam and also to "explore new avenues of defence cooperation".
https://www.oneindia.com/india/air-force-chief-b-s-dhanoa-on-5-day-visit-vietnam-2574414.html


----------



## Hindustani78

An Indian Air Force Hercules C-130J prepares to touch down at the Agra-Lucknow highway during an exercise by the Indian Air Force in Uttar Pradesh on October 24, 2017. (AFP)


----------



## RISING SUN

*India Air Force Contingent Trains in Israel for First Time*
*India has sent an unprecedented contingent of 45 members of the country’s air force to an international military exercise in Israel.*
The “Blue Flag-17” exercise marks the first time that India has dispatched a delegation to participate in a military drill in the Jewish state. The exercise also includes representatives from the US, France, Germany, Italy, Greece and Poland. The Indian participants are members of the elite Garud Commando Force and arrived in Israel aboard the C-130J “Super Hercules” aircraft.

“The exercise…will provide a platform for sharing of knowledge, combat experience and improving operational capability of the participating nations,” an Indian military officer said, The Times of India reported. The military exercise follows July’s historic visit to Israel by Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The countries have established deep defense ties during the last year, as Israel has supplied India with various weapons systems, missiles and drones. Israeli defense sales to India amount to nearly $1 billion per year.
http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2017/11/03/indian-air-force-contingent-trains-israel-first-time/


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman with the Air warriors, at Airforce Station, Chabua, in Assam on November 05, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-November, 2017 18:53 IST
*Passing out Parade of Dogs at Air Force Dog Training School (AFDTS), Air Force Station Faridabad *

1. A Passing out parade for the Air Force Dogs undergoing training at Air Force Dog Training School, Air Force Station Faridabad was organized on 06 Nov 2017. Air Force Dogs of Labrador breed successfully completed training for 32 weeks and passed out yesterday, in a glittering ceremony. These Air Force Dogs will be posted to different Air Force establishments in order to supplement their existing security set up.


2. Air Force Dog Training School (AFDTS) established at Air Force Station Faridabad is doing a commendable task of training Air Force Dogs. The dogs displayed their calibre and skills of agility, obedience, chasing suspects, identifying unknown objects and sniffing power by searching the hidden explosives.


3. Air Vice Marshal Alok Singh VSM, Senior Maintenance Staff Officer (SMSO), Western Air Command was the Reviewing Officer at the passing out ceremony. He was accompanied by Mrs. Preeti Singh,ECM, Air Force Wives Welfare Association(Regional). The Reviewing Officer reviewed the parade presented by the dogs along with their masters and gave away awards to the instructors and appreciated the contribution of the Commanding Officer and staff of AFDTS towards the successful completion of training.


4. In his reviewing address, the Air Vice Marshal highlighted the role and importance of Air Force Dogs in the present security scenario. He informed that these dogs are imparted rigorous training and they pass out only on attaining the earmarked high standards.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-November, 2017 16:00 IST
*Achievement: Air Force Sportsmen Sergeant Shahzar Rizvi & Sergeant Deepak Kumar *

Sergeant Shahzar Rizvi has won a gold medal in 10 mtrs Pistol for India at recently conducted Commonwealth Shooting Championship held at Gold Coast, Australia. Sergeant Deepak Kumar won Bronze medal in 10 mtrs Air Rifle at the same event. Both are outstanding Sportsman in shooting and they have performed consistently well in their career as well. Sergeant Rizvi had also won Gold and Silver medal in 2014 & 2015 in the Senior National Shooting Championship respectively.


----------



## Gomig-21

Indian Nirbhay cruise missile test with spectacular aerial photography. Looks like the test went well.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-November, 2017 18:23 IST
*Award of President’s Standard and Colours to 223 Squadron and 117 Helicopter Unit *

The Hon’ble President of India and the Supreme Commander of Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind would be awarding the prestigious President’s standard to 223 Squadron and 117 Helicopter Unit during a ceremonial parade scheduled to be held at Air Force Station Adampur on 16 Nov 17. The commanding Officer of 223 Squadron, Group Captain Prabhat Malik and Commanding Officer of 117 Helicopter Unit, Wg Cdr N Batra will receive the President’s Standard. The President will also release a First Day Cover of 223 Squadron and 117 Helicopter Unit during the ceremony. 

Operational outfits of IAF become eligible for award of President’s standard on completion of 18 years. The selection is based on their performance and achievements, both during peace and hostilities. This honour is and acknowledgement of the meritorious service rendered by the selected units. The President’s Standard is a visible symbol of excellence has been earned by these Units through their dedication and worthy contribution both during peace and war. The Presidential Award marks and epitomizes the hard work, valour and sacrifice of all the personnel posted to these Units since their inception. It is a befitting recognition of their selfless service dedicated to the nation. 

Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa, PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal C Hari Kumar, AVSM VM VSM ADC Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Air Command along with other dignitaries would also witness the ceremony. Retired Air warriors and previous Commanding Officers of both the recipient units are also invited for the occasion. 

Various dignitaries expected to grace the President’s standard Presentation Ceremony on 16 Nov17, are the Governor of Punjab, Chief Minister of Punjab and senior Government Officers from Punjab Government. 

*****


----------



## RISING SUN

*IAF’s 223 squadron, 117 Helicopter Unit to get President’s Standards*
A Mig-29 squadron and a helicopter unit of the Indian Air Force will be awarded the President’s Standards on November 16, an official statement said on Saturday.

The awards will be given to Adampur-based 223 Squadron of the IAF, which flies the upgraded Mig-29, and 117 Helicopter Unit based at Sarsawa Air Force Station.

The Standards will be presented at Air Force Station Adampur by President Ram Nath Kovind, who is also the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, to 233 Squadron’s commanding officer Group Captain Prabhat Malik and his 117 Helicopter Unit counterpart, Wing Commander N. Batra.

The President will also release a First Day Cover of 223 Squadron and 117 Helicopter Unit during the ceremony.

Operational outfits of the IAF become eligible for award of President’s standard on completion of 18 years. The selection is based on their performance and achievements, both during peace and hostilities.

This honour is an acknowledgement of the meritorious service rendered by the selected units.

Air Force Chief B.S. Dhanoa will also be present at the ceremony. Retired Air warriors and previous Commanding Officers of both the recipient units have also been invited.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...pter-unit-to-get-presidents-standards/929291/

*After Centre’s go-ahead, IAF to fortify airbases*
The Centre has given the go-ahead to the Indian Air Force (IAF) for installing the *integrated perimeter security system at airbases across the country*. This was stated here today by Air Marshal C Hari Kumar, Air Officer Commanding in Chief (AOC-in-C), Western Air Command. He said the huge peripheral area of these IAF stations would be guarded by CCTV cameras and motion sensors. “Since it is a major contract, the equipment will be installed on priority at airbases with a high level of vulnerability, such as Pathankot. At the bigger stations, we have peripheral roads of 24-26 km and 3 km of runways where these installations would be done,” the AOC-in-C said during a media interaction. The Air Marshal said, “We are removing wild growth beyond the airbase perimeter walls on a regular basis. It’s a cause of concern that expanding towns have come very close to IAF establishments.” On the scheduled launch of the civil airport at Adampur from December 1, the AOC-in-C said the IAF was helping the state government in its Udaan project. “There is a plan to extend the services from Adampur, Hindon and Pathankot airbases,” he said. *President’s visit on November 16* President Ram Nath Kovind is scheduled to visit the Adampur IAF station on November 16 for awarding the President’s Standard to 223 Squadron and 117 Helicopter Unit. He will also release the first day cover of the squadron and the helicopter unit. Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa, Chief of the Air Staff, and other officers are expected to attend the ceremony. Invites have also been extended to the Punjab Governor and CM.
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/after-centre-s-go-ahead-iaf-to-fortify-airbases/496351.html


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee & Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba releasing the ‘Joint Training Doctrine Indian Armed Forces - 2017’, in New Delhi on November 14, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa and the Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC), Lt. Gen. Satish Dua are also seen.






President's Secretariat
15-November, 2017 17:44 IST
*President of India to present Standards to the 223 Squadron and the 117 Helicopter Unit of the Indian Air Force tomorrow *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, will visit Punjab tomorrow (November 16, 2017) where he will present Standards to the 223 Squadron and the 117 Helicopter Unit of the Indian Air Force at the Air Force Station, Adampur.

Later in the day, the President will visit Amritsar to pay his tributes at Jallianwala Bagh. He will also visit Harmandir Sahib and the Durgiana Temple in Amritsar before returning to Delhi.

*****


----------



## ejaz007

*India conducts successful test flight of SAAW glide bomb*
*Gabriel Dominguez* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
05 November 2017
The Indian government announced on 3 November that the Indian Air Force (IAF) successfully flight-tested the indigenously developed Smart Anti-Airfield Weapon (SAAW) from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) in Chandipur on the country’s east coast.

The Press Information Bureau (PIB) said in a statement that three tests of the precision-guided gliding munition were recently conducted under different release conditions in which the weapon, which was released from an IAF aircraft, reached its intended targets at a distance of more than 70 km with a high degree of accuracy.

The weapon has been under development by the state-owned Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) in collaboration with the IAF.

http://www.janes.com/article/75440/india-conducts-successful-test-flight-of-saaw-glide-bomb


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
16-November, 2017 12:39 IST
*Address by the Hon’ble President of India Shri Ram Nath Kovind on the occasion of presentation of standards to 117 HU and 223 Squadrons of Indian Air Force Adampur, November 16, 2017*



1. This is my first visit to Punjab after taking over as President of India. I am honoured to be in a state with such a rich heritage. This is the land of sainiks and sants, of soldiers and spiritual leaders. I am especially fortunate to come here in November, a month in which we are marking the birth anniversary of Guru Nanak Dev ji and the martyrdom of Guru Tegh Bahadur ji. I bow to those great nation builders from Punjab.


2. The contribution of Punjab to our armed forces, and of our armed forces to our nation, has been enormous. That is why, in my role as the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, I am truly glad that my first visit to Punjab has brought me to the Air Force Station in Adampur to award Standards to the 223 Squadron and the 117 Helicopter Unit of the Indian Air Force.


3. Air Force Station Adampur is among the oldest and best-known bases of our Air Force. It has grown from a small airstrip to a fully operational base, hosting a variety of weapon systems. The airbase has remained operational since inception. It was the setting of great heroism during the wars of 1947, 1965 and 1971.


4. Both units being honoured today have a history of professional excellence. The nation honours them with a deep sense of gratitude and appreciation for dedication and courage in the face of adversity. I compliment the air warriors on parade for their impeccable turnout and smart movement.


5. India’s rise in the international system has many dimensions to it. But it draws heavily from the capabilities and valour of our Armed Forces. Though we remain firmly committed to peace, we are determined to use all our might to protect the sovereignty of our nation. Each time we have had to do so, our valiant men and women in uniform have risen to the occasion. Every citizen of India sleeps securely because he or she knows that you are there to protect them. Our armed forces, exemplified by the air warriors who stand before us, reflect our national resolve. And they secure the values, traditions and beliefs embodied in our democratic Constitution.


6.  The 223 Squadron or the Tridents was formed on May 10, 1982, right here in Adampur. It was initially equipped with MiG-23 MF aircraft. Whether flying the MiG-23 or the formidable MiG-29 upgrade aircraft today, the squadron has a remarkable operational record. This squadron is one of the few that remains alert 365 days a year. It truly lives up to its motto of Vijyaya Amogh-astraha, which means the Ultimate Weapon for Victory. 


7. The 117 Helicopter Unit, or the Himalayan Dragons, was raised on February 1, 1971, at Air Force Station, Bareilly. The unit gained its initial experience in the India-Pakistan War of 1971, in the Eastern theatre. It moved to Hasimara in 1983 and flew extensive air maintenance and casualty evacuation missions in the Northeast. The unit moved to its present location, Air Force Station Sarsawa, in January 1988.


8. In Operation Rahat, Operation Megh Rahat, and numerous other humanitarian assistance and disaster relief missions, the unit has worked tirelessly in helping civilians. It has an appropriate motto: Aapatsu Mitram, which means Friend in Distress. That is exactly what it is to so many of our fellow citizens.


9. In acknowledgement and recognition of their outstanding performance, I am pleased to award Standards to the 223 Squadron and the 117 Helicopter Unit. I compliment the personnel, veterans and families of the 223 Squadron, the 117 Helicopter Unit, and the Air Force Station Adampur for their devotion to the nation. India is proud of you.


Jai Hind!

*****
The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind inspecting the Guard of Honour, at the presentation of the Standards to 223 Squadron and 117 Helicopter Unit of Indian Air Force, at Adampur, in Punjab on November 16, 2017.





The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Standard to 223 Squadron of Indian Air Force, at Adampur, in Punjab on November 16, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.





The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the Standard to 117 Helicopter Unit of Indian Air Force, at Adampur, in Punjab on November 16, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind releasing the Special Cover, at the presentation of the Standards to 223 Squadron and 117 Helicopter Unit of Indian Air Force, at Adampur, in Punjab on November 16, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.




The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind addressing at the presentation of the Standards to 223 Squadron and 117 Helicopter Unit of Indian Air Force, at Adampur, in Punjab on November 16, 2017. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.





President Ram Nath Kovind awards President''s Standard to 223 Squadron and 117 Helicopter Unit at Adampur Air Force Station. Tribune photo: Malkiat Singh






AF planes display an air show during presentation of standards to the 117 Helicopter Unit and 223 Squadron of Indian Air Force at Adampur in Punjab on Thursday. 




Indian Air Force personnel perform during presentation of standards to the 117 Helicopter Unit and 223 Squadron of Indian Air Force at Adampur in Punjab on Thursday.





http://indianexpress.com/article/in...tself-says-president-ram-nath-kovind-4940471/

By: PTI | Jalandhar | Updated: November 16, 2017 6:53 pm

President Ram Nath Kovind today said while India was fully committed to peace, it would use all its might to protect the sovereignty of the nation. At a function to present the President’s Standards to the 223 Squadron and 117 Helicopter Unit of the Indian Air Force at Adampur in Punjab, Kovind also complimented the air warriors for their “impeccable turnout and smart movement”.

“India’s rise in the international system has many dimensions to it. But it draws heavily from the capabilities and valour of our armed forces,” he said. The president said citizens slept securely because they knew the forces were there to protect them.

“Though we remain firmly committed to peace, we are determined to use all our might to protect the sovereignty of our nation. Each time we have had to do so, our valiant men and women in uniform have risen to the occasion,” an official release quoted the president as saying.

The armed forces “exemplified by the air warriors… secure the values, traditions and beliefs embodied in our democratic Constitution,” he said.

The 223 Squadron, or the Tridents, was formed on May 10, 1982, in Adampur. It was initially equipped with the MiG-23 which was later upgraded to the formidable MiG-29 fighter aircraft. The squadron has a remarkable operational record.

The president said the squadron is one of the few that remains alert 365 days a year and lives up to its motto of ‘Vijyaya amogh-astraha’ (ultimate weapon for victory).

The 117 Helicopter Unit, or the Himalayan Dragons, was raised on February 1, 1971, at Air Force Station, Bareilly. The unit gained its initial experience in the India-Pakistan War of 1971, on the Eastern theatre. It moved to Hasimara in 1983 and flew extensive air maintenance and casualty evacuation missions in the Northeast.

The unit moved to the Sarsawa Air Force Station in January, 1988. In various operations pertaining to providing humanitarian assistance and disaster relief missions, the unit has worked tirelessly in helping civilians.

“It has an appropriate motto ‘Aapatsu mitram’ (friend in distress). That is exactly what it is to so many of our fellow citizens,” he said.

The ceremony was held at the Air Force Station Adampur, which is among the oldest and best-known bases of the Indian Air Force. From a small airstrip, it has grown to a fully operational base, hosting a variety of weapon systems and has been operational since its inception in 1947.

The president said both the units being honoured today had a history of professional excellence. “The nation honours them with a deep sense of gratitude and appreciation for dedication and courage in the face of adversity.

“I compliment the air warriors on parade for their impeccable turnout and smart movement,” he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Nov 16, 2017 19:52 IST












*Nov 16, 2017 19:52 IST









An IAF helicopter with the tricolour during the acrobatic display in Adampur. (Pardeep Pandit/ht)






5/7
Sarang helicopters during an aerobatic display at the Adampur air force station near Jalandhar on November 16. (PTI)






5/7
IAF helicopters display an air show during presentation of standards to the 117 Helicopter Unit and 223 Squadron of Indian Air Force at Adampur in Punjab on Thursday. (Pardeep Pandit/ht)






5/7
Earlier, the President took the salute at a march past. The IAF put up an impressive aerobatic display in which various aircraft, including Hawks and Sarang helicopters, took part. (Pardeep Pandit/ht)






5/7
President Ram Nath Kovind on Thursday awarded standards to two units of the Indian Air Force — 223 Squadron (Tridents) and 117 Helicopter unit (Himalayan Dragon) — for their history of excellence. (Pardeep Pandit/ht)





5/7
Sarang helicopters during aerobatic display at Adampur air force station near Jalandhar. (Pardeep Pandit/ht)




5/7
Sarang helicopters during aerobatic display at Adampur air force station near Jalandhar. (Pardeep Pandit/ht)




5/7
*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-November, 2017 17:11 IST
*Air Chief inaugurates SWAC Commanders’ conference *

The Annual Commanders’ Conference of South Western Air Command (SWAC) was inaugurated by Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC Chief of the Air Staff on 17 Nov 2017 at Gandhinagar. The Commanders of Stations located in Rajasthan, Gujarat and Maharasthra states attended the conference.

Earlier, the Chief of Air Staff accompanied by Mrs Kamalpreet Dhanoa, President Air Force Wives Welfare Association (AFWWA) were received by Air Marshal RK Dhir PVSM AVSM VM ADC, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, SWAC and Mrs Neelam Dhir, President AFWWA (Regional) at Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel International Airport this morning.

On arrival at HQ SWAC, Gandhinagar, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa inspected an impressive Guard of Honour. In his inaugural address, the Chief of the Air Staff acknowledged the high degree of professionalism and hard work displayed by the Air Warriors of SWAC in achieving the assigned goals.He highlighted the need for maintaining full operational preparedness with optimal utilization of available resources. He emphasized the need for Air Warriors to keep abreast with the latest technologies and to focus on the associated challenges while the IAF marches ahead with major upgradation of capabilities and infrastructure. The Chief urged every Air Warrior to exhibit immaculate discipline and unwavering integrity.

The annual conference is a forum for the Station Commanders to exchange views on operations, maintenance and administrative matters requiring deliberation with Senior Officers at Command Headquarters. During the conference, the Chief of Air Staff recognised the efforts of various units for their noteworthy performance in different spheres, by awarding various trophies.

Wing Commander Abhishek Matiman

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa inspecting the Guard of Honour, at Headquarters South Western Air Command (SWAC), in Gandhinagar, Gujarat on November 17, 2017.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa presenting the Pride of SWAC (Minor Station) Trophy to the Air Officer Commanding, Air Force Station Bhuj, Air Commodore K. Kale, at Headquarters South Western Air Command (SWAC), in Gandhinagar, Gujarat on November 17, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa presenting the Chief of Air Staff Plaque to the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, SWAC, Air Marshal R.K. Dhir, at Headquarters South Western Air Command (SWAC), in Gandhinagar, Gujarat on November 17, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa in a group photograph with the Commanders of SWAC AOR, at Headquarters South Western Air Command (SWAC), in Gandhinagar, Gujarat on November 17, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2017 16:45 IST
*Annual Day Celebration in AFGJI *

Air Force Golden Jubilee Institute celebrated its 32nd Annual Day on 18th November 2017 in The Air Force Auditorium, Subroto Park at 1030 hrs. The Chief Guest for the occasion was Air Marshal HN Bhagwat AVSM VM, Air Officer-in-Charge Administration, Indian Air Force. Mrs Shubhada Bhagwat graciously gave away the trophies and prizes to the exceptional achievers. The School Head girl welcomed all the dignitaries and parents. The Principal, Mrs Poonam S Rampal presented the annual school report highlighting the achievements of the students and spoke about the year-round activities conducted in the school. A PowerPoint presentation was shown along with it. The foyer of the auditorium was decorated with an eye-catching ‘Rangoli’ and installations which showcased the art and cultural heritage of our country.

The theme of the cultural programme was ‘Saare Jahan Se Achha...’ (A Musical Odyssey). The invocation Qawwali ‘Rang’ which was a tribute to Hazrat Nizamudin Auliya was skilfully presented by the students of our school choir ‘Ekyataan’. It was followed by a dance-drama based on the song ‘Saare Jahan Se Achha’ composed by Muhammad Iqbal. The play was an amalgamation of various elements such as the iconic evolution of alphabets and language, the Ganga-Jamuni tehzeeb, the origin of Yoga, the grandeur of civilisation of the Mauryan empire, the propagation of Buddhism by Ashoka and how secularism acts as the binding fabric of the Indian society. The essence of the drama revolved around the strength possessed by our country’s unity, despite being tremendously diverse.

The Chief Guest, Air Marshal HN Bhagwat AVSM VM, Air Officer-in-Charge Administration, Indian Air Force praised the efforts of the Principal, staff and students for putting up a remarkable show and taking the institution to glorious heights. The show was put up by a combined effort of around 250 students under the support and guidance of their teachers. It was appreciated by all.








The Chief Guest Air Marshal HN Bhagwat Air Officer-in-Charge Administration, Indian Air Force witnessing annual day celebrations of AFGJI






Group Photograph of award winner AFGJI on annual day celebrations at AF Auditorium Subroto Park

***


----------



## Hindustani78

*Indian Air Force at Adampur in Punjab on Thursday.*


----------



## RISING SUN

*RSAF participates in joint military training with IAF*
The Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) is participating in a joint military training (JMT) alongside the Indian Air Force (IAF).

The exercise involved six F-16C/D Fighting Falcon multi-role fighter aircraft from the RSAF and the IAF’s Su-30 fighter aircraft.

Through the JMT exercise, the RSAF personnel were provided opportunities to undergo realistic and challenging training.

The bilateral training at Kalaikunda Air Force Station involves advanced aircraft and high-end training missions such as dissimilar air combat training and mission-oriented training.

Singapore Minister for Defence Dr Ng Eng Hen said: “We have been having bilateral air exercises since 2004, and I hope that these bilateral exercises will last very long.”

“It is important for the RSAF and IAF to continue to build interoperability and foster mutual understanding through the high-end training missions at the JMT.”
The JMT is conducted under the Air Force Bilateral Agreement renewed in January.

In addition to training together, the two airforces interact regularly through visits, cross-attendance of courses, and other professional exchanges.

IAF Eastern Air Command air officer commanding-in-chief air marshal Anil Khosla said: “The RSAF is a professional airforce and a valued partner to the IAF.

“It is important for the RSAF and IAF to continue to build interoperability and foster mutual understanding through the high-end training missions at the JMT.”
http://www.airforce-technology.com/news/rsaf-participates-joint-military-training-iaf/


----------



## RISING SUN

*IAF carries out mid-air refuelling on its Embraer AEW&C aircraft for the first time*
*This was the first time that Air to Air Refuelling was carried out on the Embraer platform and will enable the aircraft to carry out its missions for a longer period, well beyond its stated endurance*
Moneycontrol News @moneycontrolcom





Indian Air Force (IAF) successfully carried out mid-air refueling on an Embraer EMB-145-based Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) aircraft. The operation that was carried out using a Force Multiplier Ilyushin IL78 tanker makes the Indian Air Force one among the few air forces in the world to demonstrate this capability.

The news was made public after the Indian Air Force tweeted about the mission on its official Twitter account in early hours of Thursday. The tweet which read “ForceMultiplication Mission of Exponential Proportions: 1st time in #IAF, an AEW&C #EmbraerAircraft has successfully carried out #AerialRefuelling. A ForceMultiplier IL78 refuels another ForceMultiplier. IAF is one of the few AirForces in the World to demonstrate this capability,” also carried a video of the mission.

Here's a video of the operation:
According to a statement by the Press Information Bureau, this was the first time that air-to-air refuelling was carried out on the Embraer platform and will enable the aircraft to carry out its missions for a longer period, well beyond its stated endurance.




The air to-air refuelling technique, practiced by the IAF, known as the “Probe and Drogue” methodology requires exceptional flying skills as the “receiving aircraft has to accurately insert the receptacle probe into the basket-shaped drogue trailing behind the fuel tanker aircraft.”

In addition, both aircrafts also have to maintain accurate flying parameters during the refuelling.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/in...aewc-aircraft-for-the-first-time-2451681.html

*IAF conducts air-to-air refuelling on Embraer AEW&C aircraft*

The Indian Air Force (IAF) has completed an air-to-air refuelling (AAR) mission on Embraer airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) transport aircraft.

The AAR allows the aircraft to fly a long duration flight beyond the aircraft’s stated endurance.

It was carried out by using the ‘probe and drogue’ methodology, which requires pilots to have exceptional flying skills as the receiving aircraft has to accurately insert the receptacle probe into the basket-shaped drogue trailing behind the fuel tanker aircraft, the Indian Ministry of Defence (MoD) stated.

The aircraft performing AAR must also maintain extremely accurate flying parameters.

A statement posted on the Indian Press Information Bureau website read: “A mere ten-minute in-flight refuelling can generate an additional four hours of flying endurance.

“The achievement has given a tremendous boost to Indian Air Force’s operational capability.”

“A mere ten-minute in-flight refuelling can generate an additional four hours of flying endurance.”
The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has selected the Embraer EMB-145 for the IAF.

The AEW&C system can be used to detect, track and identify threats, guidance and interception control, display of air situation picture, and multi-sensor data integration.

It allows the armed forces to communicate with fighter jets and other AEW&C assets, while it permits search-and-rescue (SAR) operations, mission planning, as well as record and replay for post-mission analysis.

The aircraft was modified to equip the cabin with five operator workstations, four racks, additional fuselage fuel tanks, and five rest crew seats.
http://www.airforce-technology.com/news/iaf-conducts-air-air-refuelling-embraer-aewc-aircraft/


----------



## Hindustani78

The Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi pinning a lapel on the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, on the occasion of the Armed Forces Flag Week, in New Delhi on December 05, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa making contribution to the Armed Forces Flag Day Fund to the Secretary, Kendriya Sainik Board, Brig. M.H. Rizvi, in New Delhi on December 05, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
06-December, 2017 17:37 IST
*President of India to visit Andhra Pradesh (Visakhapatnam) on December 7 and 8, 2017 *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, will visit Andhra Pradesh (Visakhapatnam) on December 7 and 8, 2017.

On December 7, 2017, the President will inaugurate an Aircraft Museum on Beach Road, Visakhapatnam. On the same day, he will lay the foundation stone for the E-Classroom Complex and Incubation Centre as well as declare the opening of the Centre for Defence Studies at Andhra University. He will also visit the Dr B.R. Ambedkar Memorial School in Visakhapatnam.

On December 8, 2017, the President will present Colour to the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy before returning to Delhi.

*****
The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind at the Dr. B.R. Ambedkar Memorial School, at Visakhapatnam, in Andhra Pradesh on December 07, 2017. The Governor of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana, Shri E.S.L. Narasimhan and the Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh, Shri N. Chandrababu Naidu are also seen.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind unveiling the plaque to lay the foundation stone of the E-Classroom Complex and Incubation Centre, at Visakhapatnam, in Andhra Pradesh on December 07, 2017. The Governor of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana, Shri E.S.L. Narasimhan, the Union Minister for Civil Aviation, Shri Ashok Gajapathi Raju Pusapati and the Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh, Shri N. Chandrababu Naidu are also seen.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind inaugurated the Aircraft Museum at Beach Road, at Visakhapatnam, in Andhra Pradesh on December 07, 2017. The Governor of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana, Shri E.S.L. Narasimhan, the Union Minister for Civil Aviation, Shri Ashok Gajapathi Raju Pusapati, the Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh, Shri N. Chandrababu Naidu and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba are also seen.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind releasing the commemorative stamp on INS Kalvari, at ENCO Mess Lawns, INS Dega, at Visakhapatnam, in Andhra Pradesh on December 07, 2017. The Governor of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana, Shri E.S.L. Narasimhan, the Minister of State for Communications (I/C) and Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha, the Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh, Shri N. Chandrababu Naidu and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-December, 2017 19:22 IST
*Chief of the Air Staff Addresses Commanders of Training Command During Commanders’ Conference *

Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa, Chief of the Air Staff addressed all Commanders of Training Establishments of Training Command on 07 Dec 17, during the Commanders’ Conference held at Headquarters Training Command (HQ TC). Earlier, the Chief of the Air Staff interacted with all Air Warriors and civilian staff of Headquarters Training Command. The CAS inspected an impressive Guard of Honour presented by the Air Warriors of HQ TC. 

The CAS accompanied by Mrs Kamalpreet Dhanoa, President Air Force Wives Welfare Association (AFWWA) arrived at Headquarters Training Command and was received by Air Marshal SRK Nair, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Training Command and Mrs Geethanjali Nair, President Air Force Wives Welfare Association (Regional). 

During his address, the Chief of the Air Staff advised the Commanders to retain sharp focus on trainees & trainers and urged them to strive for improving the quality of training and maintenance. He emphasised the need for improving training infrastructure, preservation of Air assets and team building. The CAS endorsed the vision of Training Command to train Professional Air Warriors and ingrain them with the Core Values of Indian Air Force, *“Mission, Integrity and Excellence”* to be the backbone of the Fourth Largest Air Force in the world. 

*************

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa reviewing the Guard of Honour, during his visit to Headquarters Training Command, Indian Air Force, in Bengaluru on December 07, 2017.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa being presented a memento by the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Training Command, Air Marshal S.R.K. Nair, during his visit to Headquarters Training Command, Indian Air Force, in Bengaluru on December 07, 2017.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa and the the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Training Command, Air Marshal S.R.K. Nair with the Commanders of Training Command, during Commanders’ Conference of Training Command, in Bengaluru on December 07, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Col HV Sharma (right), PHD Chamber of Commerce and Industry, shows IAF tools at the expo in Amritsar on Thursday. Photo: Vishal Kumar
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/air-force-bats-for-indigenisation/509890.html

*Divya Sharma
Tribune News Service
Amritsar, December 7*

In its effort to indigenise tools, testers, and ground equipment, the Indian Air Force has put up an array of articles at the Punjab International Trade Expo (PITEX). The aim is to involve local industries of the state to manufacture them here rather than to import them from other countries. The PHD Chamber of Commerce and Industry in association with the state government is organising the trade fair from December 7-11 at Ranjit Avenue in Amritsar. 

In a three-section stall of the force, a number of Air Force officials have been deputed to inform the masses and vendors about the use of technology to produce such items. A section has been dedicated to success stories displaying the items produced here in India. Such items were earlier exported from countries like Russia, France and Israel. In the other section, all items, such as the set of plugs, charging devices, probe for thermocouple, to be indigenised have been put up. 

The third segment has been kept for vendors’ interaction, where the Air Force officers will interact with the interested vendors. Col HV Sharma, secretary, Defence and Sports Committee, PHD Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said, “Indigenisation of our tools, testers, and ground equipment shall help us in long run. 

We have required technology. There is no need to get them imported from other countries. Our vendors can make it here. This is for the first time that the Air Force has come to PITEX. We want traders, manufacturing units to come here.”


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-December, 2017 15:44 IST
*Chief of the Air Staff Flags Off Mountaineering Expedition Team to Mount Vinson *

After scaling of Mt Everest in 2005, IAF launched a unique and unprecedented series of mountaineering expeditions 'Mission Seven Summits' with an aim to fly tricolour and IAF flag on the highest peaks in every continent.

A team of IAF mountaineers has successfully scaled highest peaks of six continents and is now embarking on the culminating expedition to Mt Vinson in Antarctica to complete 'Mission Seven Summits'. The earlier expeditions were executed in the following order.

*SI No
Name of the Peak
Place
Continent*

1. 
Mt Everest
Nepal
Asia

2. 
Mt Carstenz Pyramid
Indonesia
Australia

3. 
Mt Elbrus
Russia
Europe

4. 
Mt Kilimanjaro
South Africa
Africa

5. 
Mt Aconcagua
Argentina
South America

6. 
Mt McKinley/ Denali
Alaska
North America


A team of 05 IAF mountaineers is now embarking on the mountaineering expedition to *Mt Vinson (4897 M)* on 13 Dec 17. The expedition was flagged off by Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff, on 08 Dec 17 in a befitting ceremony.

The team is led by Gp Capt RC Tripathi VM(G) who also have taken part and led many IAF expeditions including ‘Mission Seven Summits’. The team has recently completed pre expedition training and acclimatisation in Leh and Siachen from 24 Nov 17 to 03 Dec 17 and is now ready to undertake the arduous and challenging mountaineering expedition in most far flung and remote Antarctica.

Successful ascent of Mt Vinson will make IAF the first organisation in India to achieve this unique feat of scaling Seven Summits.

IAF has promoted adventure activities among its personnel. In 2011, a women's expedition scaled Mt Everest successfully and in 2017 a joint IAF-BSF women camel expedition covered 1386 Km distance along western border in 47 days. IAF is also committed to the cause of environment and in Sep this year IAF expedition to Mt Stok Kangri restored the environment at base camp.

*************


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa handing over the ice-axe baton with Indian and Air Force Flag to Gp. Capt. R.C. Tripathi, leader of the Mountaineering Expedition Team to Mount Vinson, in New Delhi on December 08, 2017.




The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa handing over the ice-axe baton with Indian and Air Force Flag to Gp. Capt. R.C. Tripathi, leader of the Mountaineering Expedition Team to Mount Vinson, in New Delhi on December 08, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61979260.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
PTI|
Updated: Dec 08, 2017, 03.20 PM IST







JAIPUR: A MiG-21 Bison aircraft of the Indian Air Force today made an emergency landing during a test flight at Sanganer Airport here. 

"The MiG-21 aircraft was under repair at the airport and took off for a test flight but it developed some technical snag mid-air and the pilot had to make an emergency landing," Airport Director J S Balhara told . 

The landing was safe but the runway was blocked for nearly half an hour which affected the operation of a few regular flights. 

Sources said the fighter jet had to land at the airport three-four days back due to some technical problem when it was flying to Jaisalmer from Gwalior.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...gn-aggression-air-marshal-dhillon/510682.html

Posted at: Dec 9, 2017, 7:53 PM; last updated: Dec 9, 2017, 9:39 PM (IST)
*IAF fully equipped to face any foreign aggression: Air Marshal Dhillon*





Air Marshal N J S Dhillon
*Kapurthala, December 9*

Air Marshal N J S Dhillon on Friday said the Indian Air Force (IAF) is fully equipped to face any foreign aggression.

However, Air Marshal Dhillon, a Senior Air Staff Officer at the Western Air Command, said there was little possibility of any foreign aggression against India.

Air Marshal Dhillon, an alumnus of Sainik School Kapurthala, was here to participate in the annual ‘old boys’ meet of the school here.

Talking to the media, Air Marshal Dhillon said the Indian Air Force is the fourth largest air force in the world.

And, he said, after inducting 18 Rafale fighter jets next September, the capabilities of the IAF would be enhanced manyfold.

Air Marshal Dhillon, who was the chief guest at the event, laid a wreath at the ‘Saikap Smriti Sthal’ in the school.

Major General Balwinder Singh, the chairman of the local board of administration of the school, lauded the achievements of the school. PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-December, 2017 17:59 IST
*Inauguration of Online Examination Web Portal of Indian Air Force by Hon'ble RRM *

Today morning Raksha Rajya Mantri Shri Subhash Bhamre inaugurated the online examination web portal of Indian Air Force at Air HQ (VB). Speaking on the occasion he congratulated the IAF for contributing towards the vision of 'Digital India' of the Prime Minister. He also congratulated IAF for developing the online examination system in collaboration with Centre for Development of Advanced Computing (C-DAC) thus also following the 'Make in India' and 'Design in India' philosophy of the Govt of India. Air Marshal SB Deo PVSM AVSM VM VSM ADC Vice Chief of the Air Staff along with other senior Air Force Officers were present during the inauguration.

IAF is the first amongst the three services to take up IT enabled Online Testing for induction in Officers and Airmen cadre. The proposal was approved in principle by Raksha Mantri on 24 Oct 16. In association with C-DAC, IAF is switching over to online testing wef January 2018 for which online registration will commence wef 15 Dec 17.

Selection system for Officers and Airmen cadre in the IAF has been continuously evolving and sustained efforts are in place to strengthen the testing system. Though the existing system is time tested and well proven, constraints of testing capacity and geographical reach were major limitations in according opportunity to all the deserving and eligible candidates from across the country especially to rural youth.

To improve upon the system and to make it more candidate friendly while enhancing organisational efficiency, a MoU was signed on 31 Oct 17 with C-DAC a Govt of India agency. The project will be implemented with effect from Jan 2018 for Air Force Common Admission Test (AFCAT) for Officer's cadre and Scheduled test for Airmen Recruitment (STAR) for Airmen cadre.

Earlier IAF had hundred plus centres pan India for Officer cadre exam and fourteen centres for Airmen selection exams. Certain states / UTs did not have any testing centre. Consequently, candidates had to spend considerable time and resources on travelling to the testing centres. In the new system, there would be about 760 examination centre's all over the country and the maximum distance a candidate would be required to travel now will be considerably less from the place of his/her residence. It will enable approximately four lakh candidates for Airmen selection and two lakh candidates for Officer's selection, to appear in the exam every six months.

***

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre interacting with senior Officers of IAF & C-DAC, during the launch of web portal for online examination of Officers and Airmen Selection, in New Delhi on December 11, 2017.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre interacting with senior Officers of IAF & C-DAC, during the launch of web portal for online examination of Officers and Airmen Selection, in New Delhi on December 11, 2017.


----------



## Gibbs




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2017 19:00 IST
*Admiral Sunil Lanba Confers the ‘President’s Commission’ to the Flight Cadets at Air Force Academy *

The Combined Graduation Parade of Pilots and Ground Duty Officers was held today at Air Force Academy (AFA), Dundigal near Hyderabad.  The event marked the momentous occasion of passing out of 105 Flight Cadets as Flying Officers of the Indian Air Force. These young officers included two women Fighter Pilots out of total 15 women officers, to join the elite cadre of Air Force Officers. This occasion also marks the passing out of 200th Pilot’s course of Indian Air Force officers, a long way forward since the humble beginning of the training of Indian trainees at Royal Air Force College, Cranwell in Oct 1931.

Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff was the Chief Guest of the parade. As the Reviewing Officer of the parade, he conferred the ‘President’s Commission’ to the graduating Flight Cadets who successfully completed their basic and professional training. Also present on the occasion was Air Marshal SRK Nair, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief (AOC-in-C) Training Command, Indian Air Force. During the parade 14 officers of Indian Navy and Coast Guard were also awarded their ‘Flying Brevets’. IAF routinely trains members of other services and para-military forces in basic aviation and related courses at Air Force Academy, Dundigal. 

The day’s events started with a display by the Skydiving team of Indian Air Force ‘Akash Ganga’, followed by spectacular synchronised movement of ‘Air Warrior Drill Team’ of the Indian Air Force. The parade started with General Salute to the Reviewing officer. The ceremonial review by the ‘Reviewing Officer’ was followed by an impressive march past. The high point of the parade was the commissioning ceremony in which the graduating cadets were awarded ranks by the Chief of the Naval Staff, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Training Command and Commandant Air Force Academy. After the commissioning, Admiral Sunil Lanba awarded the most prestigious award of the academy, ‘Chief of Air Staff Sword of Honour’ and President’s Plaque for standing first in overall merit in Pilots’ Course to Flying Officer Karan Pal Singh. He also awarded President’s Plaque to Flying Officer Vishnu Vishal and Flying Officer Mohit Kumar for being first in overall merit in Navigation and Ground Duty branches respectively.

The Parade, in its full grandeur marked with impeccably turned-out cadets and their perfectly synchronized drill movements demonstrating conviction and commitment, was witnessed by a large gathering of military and civil dignitaries along with proud family members and friends of the graduating Flight Cadets.

Later addressing the Parade, the Reviewing Officer complimented the newly Commissioned ‘Flying Officers’ for the exceptional standard of parade. Congratulating the passing-out cadets, the Chief of the Naval Staff said “It is a matter of great honour to review the Combined Graduation Parade of flight cadets and witness these fine men and women joining the Indian Air Force as future Military leaders and Aviators”. He emphasised in his address, the importance of core values of a military leader i.e. integrity, courage, honesty, and selfless service to the nation. He reminded that there can be nothing more satisfying than participating in the defence of one’s nation. He exhorted the young officers to carry forward the espoused legacy and the core values of Indian Air Force namely, ‘Mission, Integrity and Excellence’, in every walk of life. The newly commissioned officers were administered oath by the Commandant of the Academy.

The grand Graduation Parade culminated with a well synchronized display by the PC-7 MK II (the aircraft currently used in AFA to train greenhorn pilots), Kiran, Hawk aircraft and the Sarang Helicopter team and breathtaking aerobatics by the full-member Suryakiran Formation Aerobatic team, enthralling the audience. 

Later the newly Commissioned Officers marched-out from behind the Fort wall, especially erected for the parade, in slow march to the poignant notes of ‘Auld Lang Syne’ acknowledging the first salute given to them by their immediate juniors. The parade was conducted on the martial tunes played by No 3 Air Force Band. They marched in absolute synchrony and with purposeful strides as they saluted the Reviewing Officer and crossed through the portals of their Alma mater to take-on their future assignments and challenges to “Touch the Sky with Glory”.

The Combined Graduation Parade marks the culmination of rigorous training schedule of one year and heralds the entry of another generation of officers in the Indian Air Force. The Flight Cadets undergo professional and advanced training at various institutions besides Air Force Academy, viz., Air Force Stations Hakimpet, Begumpet, Yelahanka, and Air Force Administrative College (Coimbatore) as per their specialisation and finally pass-out together from the portals of the majestic “Sekhon” Block of Air Force Academy.

The Air Force Academy (AFA), Dundigal is the premier training establishment which transforms the raw recruits, known as “flight cadets” during their training at Air Force Academy, into elite cadre of officers for the Indian Air Force. The Air Force Academy as the ‘Cradle of Inspired Leadership’, imparts specialist training to the new entrants who are selected after a rigorous selection process at the Services Selection Boards (SSBs) to enable them to acquire the requisite knowledge and skills in various aspects of aerospace power and its application in each of their respective streams – that is Flying, Navigation, Engineering and other Ground duty branches. An intensive training regimen is followed at Air Force Academy to instil qualities of military leadership and the core values of the Indian Air Force. Truly exemplifying the Academy motto, ‘Shram Se Siddhi’ meaning ‘Achievement through Diligence’, the young men and women, transform into worthy Air Warriors of the highest professional, intellectual, physical and moral calibre dedicated to a lifetime of service to protect the sovereignty and integrity of the Nation.

GSB/BSK/16122017

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba reviewing the Combined Graduation parade, at Air Force Academy, Dundigal, in Telangana on December 16, 2017.





The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba receiving the salute from the passing out cadets at Combined Graduation parade, at Air Force Academy, Dundigal, in Telangana on December 16, 2017.





The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba presenting the President's Plaque to the Flying Officer, Karan Pal Singh, at Combined Graduation parade, at Air Force Academy, Dundigal, in Telangana on December 16, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-December, 2017 19:48 IST
*The Phasing out ceremony of MI 8 “PRATAP” helicopters held Formal adieu to the Multi-role helicopter fleet of the IAF *

The MI-8 also known as the “PRATAP” phasing out ceremony was today held at the Air Force Station, Yelahanka in Bengaluru. The ceremony was attended by veterans headed by Air Chief Marshall (Retd) Fali Homi Major PVSM, AVSM, SC, VM, ADC. He flew the last MI-8 mission along with CO 112HU. Air Marashal SRK Nair PVSM, AVSM, VSM, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Training Command, IAF was the chief guest on the occasion. Air Marshal Jasjit Singh Kler, VM, Commandant NDA, the senior most MI-8 helicopter was also present on the occasion.

112HU is the alma mater of HeliLift. The unit has the record of passing out 119 pilot courses, 89 Flt Eng courses and 57 Flt gunner courses. MI-8 also called PRATAP has been the backbone of medium lift combat capability of Indian Air Force and was ideal platform for graduation of MLH aircrew. 

The MI-8 helicopter arrived in India in the year 1971 at Bombay and were formally inducted in the Indian Air Force helicopter inventory in the year 1972. Between 1971 and 1988, Indian Air Force inducted 107 MI-8 helicopters, rechristened as the “PRATAP”. MI-8’s served for 45 years after their induction and is currently being phased out. 

The MI-8, PRATAP was inducted in ten operational helicopter units and it operated in several major IAF operations including Operation Meghdoot in the Siachen Glacier and Operation Pawan in Sri Lanka. The helicopter also operated extensively in Humanitarian and Disaster Relief operations across the length and breadth of the country. The MI-8 has also been associated with VIP/VVIP flying for over decades. MI-8 through its glorious service career, did not just establish itself as a mainstay of the helicopter operations but also left an indelible mark on the future by providing the Indian Air Force with a lineage of professional helicopter aircrew. 112 Helicopter Unit based here at the Air Force Station, Yelahanka, is the last unit to operate this formidable platform.

An Indian paramilitary soldier marches past the MI-8 helicopter during its phasing out ceremony from the Indian Air Force at the Yelahanka Air Force Station in Bengaluru, India, December 17, 2017.





Indian Air Force's 'Akash Ganga' sky diving team members perform during an air show on the occasion of 87th Annual Day celebrations of Rashtriya Military School, in Ajmer on Saturday.




*******
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-phased-out/story-bUKWEctXazS8tjyTNFu3sL.html

*IAF inducted 107 MI-8 helicopters between 1971 and 1988.*
india Updated: Dec 17, 2017 21:38 IST
Press Trust of India, Bengaluru




Bengaluru : A fleet of MI 8 "Pratap" helicopters on their last sortie for the formal adieu to the Multi-role helicopter during the phasing out ceremony at the Yelahanka Air base in Bengaluru on Sunday. PTI Photo by Shailendra Bhojak(PTI12_17_2017_000161B)(PTI)

The Soviet-era MI-8, the backbone of the Indian Air Force helicopter operations, was phased out on Sunday, bringing an end to its glorious service career spanning 45 years.

The phasing out ceremony was held at the Air Force Station at Yelahanka in Bengaluru, where the veterans bade a touching adieu to the multi-role helicopter fleet of IAF.

The Air Force had already phased out the 107 MI-8 helicopters, also known as ‘Pratap’ and the last chopper stopped its rotor at the Air Force Station, Yelahanka on Sunday.






A paramilitary soldier marches past the MI-8 helicopter during its phasing out ceremony from the Indian Air Force at the Yelahanka Air Force Station in Bengaluru on December 17. (REUTERS) 
A grand ceremony preceded the end of the MI-8 helicopter’s service. Veterans headed by Air Chief Marshall (Retd) Fali Homi Major flew the last MI-8 mission along with the other crew members.

Air Marshal S R K Nair, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Training Command, IAF was the chief guest on the occasion while Air Marshal Jasjit Singh Kler, Commandant NDA, was also present.

112 Helicopter unit based at Yelahanka station is the last unit to operate this formidable platform. The station housed an MI-8 squadron.

Recalling the service of MI-8,Air Marshal Nair said “Ever since the rotors churned for the first time, this helicopter played a very significant role right from the glaciers of Siachen, down to Andaman and Nicobar Islands and even across the littoral islands we have around our country.”

“Whether it is the deserts of the west or the far east, Vijay Naga, Gandhi Gram, this helicopter played a very vital role in day to day living in the inhospitable conditions... This helicopter also has a unique distinction of being in Antarctica and operating from Antarctica.”

He said the MI-8 operated in several major IAF operations,including Operation Meghdoot in the Siachen Glacier and Operation Pawan in Sri Lanka. The last relief service it participated in was the Chennai floods in 2015.

Retired Air Chief Marshal Fali Homi Major got nostalgic. He said he grew around this helicopter since 1972.

Formally inducted in 1972 and rechristened as “Pratap”, MI-8 took part in several major IAF operations, including Operation Meghdoot in the Siachen Glacier and the Indian Peace Keeping Force operation in Sri Lanka.

The helicopter, inducted in 10 operational helicopter units, was also extensively used in Humanitarian and Disaster Relief operations, besides being associated with VIP/VVIP flying.

IAF inducted 107 MI-8 helicopters between 1971 and 1988.

The Pratap could carry a weight of 4000 kgs, of which 3000 kgs can be external, with its multi role capabilities. It could carry 60 bombs of a total weight of 1000 kgs.

*************
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/na...genous-avionics-test-rigs-for-iaf/514485.html





High-tech: Scientists demonstrate the use of the test platform at the CSIO in Chandigarh on Saturday. Tribune photo
*Tribune News Service*

*Chandigarh, December 16*

All fighter squadrons of the Indian Air Force as well as the Navy will have indigenous test rigs for the calibration and post-flight analytics of head-up display (HUD) units installed in the cockpit of combat aircraft. This will reduce the costs significantly and save the time involved in getting the same work done from foreign vendors. 

The technology for the test rig, christened Military Aviation Head-Up Display Test Platform (MAHTP), has been developed by the Central Scientific Instruments Organisation (CSIO) here. It was transferred today to defence public sector undertaking Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) for its commercial production at its Panchkula unit. 

The system has been certified by the DRDO’s Regional Centre for Military Airworthiness, Chandigarh, and will also be installed at repair and overhaul depots as well as aircraft manufacturing centres. 

The comprehensive aviation test platform provides visual inspection, system health monitoring, automated testing, fault debugging and repair and maintenance besides calibration and semi-automated evaluation of optical parameters like parallax error, binocular disparity, photometric characteristics, field of view and camera focus. According to CSIO scientists, each operational fighter squadron would require one set of MAHTP and Bore Sighting System (BSS), also developed by CSIO earlier. 

The estimated foreign exchange saving is about Rs 50 crore per aircraft. The production of these two systems will also provide revenue generating opportunities to smaller industries.

***********

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/na...ng-over-100-commissioned-into-iaf/514266.html

Hyderabad, December 16

More than 100 officers, including two women fighter pilots, were commissioned into the Indian Air Force on Saturday during the Combined Graduation Parade of Pilots and Ground Duty Officers at the Air Force Academy in Dundigal near here.

According to an official statement, the event marked the passing out of 105 Flight Cadets as Flying Officers of the IAF, including two women fighter pilots – Flying Officer Shivangi Singh and Pratibha, out of a total of 15 women who joined the elite cadre of IAF officers. The occasion also marked the passing out of the 200th Pilot's course of IAF officers. 

Indian Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba was the chief guest at the parade. 

He conferred the President's Commission to the graduating Flight Cadets who successfully completed their basic and professional training.

 Present on the occasion was Air Marshal S.R.K. Nair, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Training Command, IAF. During the parade, 14 officers of the Indian Navy and Coast Guard were also awarded their 'Flying Brevets'. 

 The IAF routinely trains members of other services and para-military forces in basic aviation and related courses at the Dundigal academy, which is a premier training establishment that transforms raw recruits or flight cadets into IAF officers. — IANS


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942961739305402368


----------



## ejaz007

*IAF retires the last of its Mi-8 helicopters*
*Rahul Bedi* - Jane's Defence Weekly
18 December 2017
The Indian Air Force (IAF) retired the last of its Soviet-era Mil Mi-8 ‘Hip’ medium-lift helicopters during a ceremony held at Yelahanka Air Force Station in Bangalore on 17 December.

Between 1972 and 1988, the IAF had inducted 10 Mi-8 squadrons that constituted the operational backbone of the service’s helicopter fleet for several decades.

In a statement the IAF said the Mi-8s were deployed in support of the India Army’s clandestine operation to seize control of the northern Siachen Glacier in 1984 as well as of the 1987–90 expeditionary campaign in Sri Lanka to disarm Tamil Tiger guerrillas.

The IAF also stated that the platforms, which are capable of ferrying a 4,000 kg payload, were frequently deployed on humanitarian and disaster relief operations as well as on patrols over the Andaman and Nicobar archipelago off India’s east coast.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*

http://www.janes.com/article/76480/iaf-retires-the-last-of-its-mi-8-helicopters


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942959883376238592


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.ptinews.com/news/9335835...trategically-vital-Chinyalisaur-airstrip.html

20:39 HRS IST

*Uttarkashi, Dec 19 (PTI)* The IAF today successfully landed an AN-32 multi-purpose aircraft at the strategically important Chinyalisaur airstrip in Uttarakhand's Uttarkashi district after visibility improved in the region.

Efforts were underway for the past three days to land the 56-seater aircraft at the airstrip, but it could not be done due to poor visibility, an IAF official said requesting anonymity.

Air Commodore S Banerjee of the Central Air Command expressed happiness over the aircraft's successful landing at the strategically important airstrip.

Earlier, an IAF team from the command and the aviation department had inspected the airstrip to find if it was fit for landing such an aircraft.

Inspections had also been conducted yesterday by an IAF team from Bengaluru.

Ninety-five per cent of the work on the 1,165 metre-long and 30 metre-wide Chinyalisaur airstrip is through, an official said, adding that work on an ATC tower, a terminal and levelling of the area around the runway remains to be done.

The airstrip is not just strategically important but also crucial from the point of view of disasters, he said.

President Ram Nath Kovind, inspecting the Guard of Honour during his arrival at Begumpet Airport in Hyderabad on Tuesday.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

https://www.indiatimes.com/videos/f...ake-a-night-sortie-in-the-mig-21_-329584.html
@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> https://www.indiatimes.com/videos/f...ake-a-night-sortie-in-the-mig-21_-329584.html
> @Gomig-21



Awesome, man. Thanks for the tag and share. There's so much truth to what those guys said about flying that thing at night without half the features of modern aircraft. Interesting part where the one pilot said he knew exactly how long he needed to be in the air and a second beyond that made him very nervous; I remember Egyptian pilots saying the same exact thing after the October war of 1973. Fuel load on those things was absurdly low, something close to 25 minutes. And not only that, but once the fuel would get used up, the aircraft would feel quite imbalanced due to the design of the tanks without the stabilizing features they have today and the reduced fuel would not only make the aircraft extremely light compared to when it took off, but that same leftover fuel would slide from end to the other and considerably affect the aircraft's pitch and yaw. There was a lot of that kind of description which is fascinating if you think about it.

Most of these guys say every pilot's dream is to fly the MiG-21 but don't realize that it actually is a pretty difficult aircraft, especially at landing since it needs to maintain quite a bit of airspeed. Those things are coming in hot all the time. 

These guys should be awarded first pilots to train and fly the new-coming Indian Rafales!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions
16-January, 2018 19:26 IST
*Kishtwar in J&K to get full-fledged Airport: Dr Jitendra Singh *

Kishtwar in Jammu and Kashmir will soon get a full-fledged Airport facility with provision for Aircraft landing and taking off, for which, an upgraded Airstrip will accordingly be constructed adjacent to the Chaugan ground in the city.

This was disclosed here today by Union Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Development of North Eastern Region (DoNER), MoS PMO, Personnel, Public Grievances, Pensions, Atomic Energy and Space Dr Jitendra Singh, after presiding over a joint meeting of Senior Officers of J&K State Government and Defence Forces to sort out the nitty-gritties and other related aspects of the issue.

The meeting was arranged by MoS Defence Dr Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and also attended by Minister of State (I/C) Transport, Jammu and Kashmir, Shri Sunil Sharma.

The State Government was represented by Chief Secretary Shri Bharat Bhushan Vyas and Principal Secretary to Chief Minister, Shri Rohit Kansal through video conferencing, while those physically present at the meeting included Shri Dheeraj Gupta, Principal Secretary (Coordination), Government of Jammu and Kashmir, Dr Mandeep Bhandari, former Divisional Commissioner, Jammu and Shri Angrez Singh Rana, Deputy Commissioner, Kishtwar.

Defence Forces were represented by Major General TV Seha ADG, Brigadier Rahul R Singh, DDG, Brigadier Rohan Anand, Col. Gaurav Sanan, Lt. Col. P M Singh, ADG Shri K J S Chauhan, ADG Shri GS Rajeswaran and DEO Udhampur, Shri V K Bhatia.

Dr Jitendra Singh said that in the next few days a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) will be signed between the Government of Jammu and Kashmir and Defence Authorities wherein an Airstrip will be constructed and maintained by Government of Jammu and Kashmir, and the extra piece of land required for construction of this strip will be made available from the land currently under the possession of the Army. The airstrip that will come up, he said, will be for joint use, both by the civilian authorities as well as the Indian Army.

However, Dr Jitendra Singh said, the Government gives highest preference to the priorities and concerns of the Indian Army and is very sensitive about requirements of the Armed Forces. Considering this, he said, as per the MoU, the Army Authorities will be entitled to exercise priority and prerogative on different issues related to the bilateral arrangement between Civilian Government and the Army.

Dr Jitendra Singh said, with the development of a full-fledged Airstrip at Kishtwar, the town will get round-the-year facility for landing and taking off of Aircraft and even though the operation of commercial flights may not be possible in the very near future, but there will be certain and definite provisions for landing of State Aircrafts, chartered flights and operation of emergency flights.

Dr Jitendra Singh appreciated the efforts made by MoS (Defence) Dr Subhash Ramrao Bhamre in having arranged a joint meeting of the Army authorities and the civilian administration in order to expedite the decision and to clear the reservations, if any. He also appreciated the follow-up feedback provided from time to time by J&K MoS (I/C) Transport and local MLA Shri Sunil Sharma.

******


The Minister of State for Development of North Eastern Region (I/C), Prime Minister’s Office, Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions, Atomic Energy and Space, Dr. Jitendra Singh chairing a meeting of senior officers of J&K Government and Defence Officers, to finalise the construction of an upgraded Airstrip for full-fledged Airport facility at Kishtwar, in New Delhi on January 16, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Transport Minister, J&K, Shri Sunil Sharma are also seen.





The Minister of State for Development of North Eastern Region (I/C), Prime Minister’s Office, Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions, Atomic Energy and Space, Dr. Jitendra Singh chairing a meeting of senior officers of J&K Government and Defence Officers, to finalise the construction of an upgraded Airstrip for full-fledged Airport facility at Kishtwar, in New Delhi on January 16, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Transport Minister, J&K, Shri Sunil Sharma are also seen.


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953534839692574720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953536439223857152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953536888136089602

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953536239579185152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953539108202262528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953542270564802560


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953547684807303168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953544890364735488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953556573925896192


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman onboard Sukhoi 30MKI, during a sortie, at Air Force Station, Jodhpur, in Rajasthan on January 17, 2018.






The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman onboard Sukhoi 30MKI, during a sortie, at Air Force Station, Jodhpur, in Rajasthan on January 17, 2018.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in front of Sukhoi 30MKI for a sortie, at Air Force Station, Jodhpur, in Rajasthan on January 17, 2018.






* The country’s first woman Defence Minister sat in the rear seat behind the pilot and was wearing the pilot’s G-suit.*

*Jodhpur, January 17, 2018 14:02 IST
Updated: January 17, 2018 17:31 IST

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...s-sortie-in-sukhoi-30-mki/article22455513.ece

*
*Defence *Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Wednesday took off in Indian Air Force’s (IAF’s) frontline fighter aircraft Sukhoi-30 MKI from the airbase in Jodhpur.

The country’s first woman Defence Minister sat in the rear seat behind the pilot and was wearing the pilot’s G-suit.

The sortie was for 30 minutes, defence sources said. “She is reviewing the operational preparedness and combat capabilities.” 

Sukoi-30 MKI is capable of carrying nuclear missiles and can penetrate deep into enemy territory.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
* Chief of The Air Staff Inspects AF Station Jodhpur*
Posted On: 22 JAN 2018 6:21PM by PIB Delhi

After his visit to AF Station Jaisalmer, wherein he flew a sortie on the MiG-21 T-96 aircraft, the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC inspected AF Station Jodhpur, today.










On his arrival, the CAS was presented with a Ceremonial Guard of Honour by the Air Warriors of the Station. The Air Chief Marshal was then briefed on the role and operational preparedness of the forces deployed at the Station. He also reviewed various operating procedures of the assets deployed.

During the interaction with the station personnel, the CAS exhorted them to maintain the highest standards of professionalism and emphasised the need to be ever vigilant regarding security of assets and information.

AF Station Jodhpur, a strategic base in the SWAC Area of Responsibility, houses SU-30 MKI and Mig-27 UPG Fighter Squadrons, ALH Mk-IV WSI Helicopter Unit, apart from other ground based Air Defence systems. This visit of the CAS will bolster the morale and motivation of the men behind these machines.



.*************


----------



## Hindustani78

Chief Minister Capt Amarinder Singh with GOC-in-C, Western Command, Lt Gen Surinder Singh, at Chandimandir. Tribune photo
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...s-on-land-for-military-facilities/533793.html
*Vijay Mohan
Tribune News Service
Chandigarh, January 24*

While announcing that the Punjab government will set up two high-level committees, one to resolve issues relating to acquisition of land for setting up military facilities in the state and the other to address infrastructural and garbage dumping problems around the Chandigarh Air Force Station, Punjab Chief Minister Capt Amarinder Singh also called for a review of provisions governing constructions around sensitive military installations.

The committees would comprise officials from both the armed forces as well as the state government and will meet regularly for updates and decisions. This was resolved during the annual Civil-Military Liaison Conference between the Punjab government and Western Command at Chandimandir today.

Chaired jointly by the Chief Minister and the General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Command, Lt Gen Surinder Singh, it was attended by top government and Army officials. 

Expressing concern that various issues raised by the armed forces earlier have not yet been resolved, the Chief Minister said ammunition depots, for instance, were established many years ago but the manifold growth of Punjab necessitated a re-look in the context of the current situation and review of the provisions for such facilities.

The issue came up in the context of non-promulgation of gazette notification with respect to ammunition depots at Dappar and Naraingarh in the state. Failure to issue the notification had made it difficult to stop proliferation of construction activity in the vicinity of the depots, the government was informed.

The armed forces have requested notification of the notified zone by publishing a gazette, to which the state government said it would be issued once the discrepancies found in revenue records of the areas were removed.

Problems relating to exchange of land between the Army and civil authorities for infrastructural projects, development of access roads and railways crossings at strategic places, bird menace arising out of dumping of garbage around airfields, illegal mining and storage around vital installations were also discussed. 

The committee to look into the Chandigarh airfield problems would be headed by the Secretary, Civil Aviation, and include representatives of the airport management.

One of the key demands of the military for the acquisition of 5 kanal and 13 marla land to strength security around the Air Force Station, Barnala, had been pending due to delay in the release of funds to the PWD to pay compensation for construction of a new road after acquisition. The acquisition of land for passage between the Chandigarh airbase and Air Force High Grounds is also under consideration.

The Chief Minister also agreed to extend the notification of land near Faridkot, used for training and manoeuvres, up to 2030 and would also look into the issue of exchange of camping ground land to enable the armed forces to carry out training. The Kandi belt and Hoshiarpur area is being considered for this. The issue of damage to the ditch-cum-bundh border defences in Amritsar and Gurdaspur areas due to sand mining also cropped up.

*Civil-Military Liaison Conference * 

The committees would comprise officials from both the armed forces as well as the state government and will meet regularly for updates and decisions.
This was resolved during the annual Civil-Military Liaison Conference between the Punjab government and Western Command at Chandimandir on Wednesday.
Chaired jointly by the Chief Minister and the General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Command, Lt Gen Surinder Singh, it was attended by top government and Army officials.


----------



## neza

please induct more fighter jets quickly india.You can't anyone have military advantage over you.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/iaf-officer-held-for-possible-espionage/536680.html
*Tribune News Service
New Delhi, January 31*

An Indian Air Force Group Captain—equivalent to a Colonel in the Army—has been detained by the IAF’s Counter Intelligence unit for possible espionage and exchange of classified documents routed through a woman. 

The officer who is an instructor, but is not from the flying branch, had stuck a friendship with a woman over social media application ‘Facebook’.

The two then shifted their communication over the social messaging application ‘Whattsapp’ over which he passed on certain classified documents to the woman. 

Posted in New Delhi at the IAF headquarters he had access to certain level of plans and documents. Sources in the security establishment suspect that the officer had been “honey-trapped” following “deepening” of relationship between him and the woman, whose real identity is not clear. 

The IAF suspects that there were more people involved and the ring will have to be unearthed. The armed forces have a very strict policy on using social media applications.

The officers can have a social media presence but are barred from posting their photos in uniform, revealing their place of posting, or revealing any official material, information of visits or any plans of operations or infrastructure building. 

Each letter or document in the forces is graded for security—ranging from confidential, secret, classified and top-secret. Each copy of the letter is numbered and is marked to official concerned.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Air Force Chief of Staff, French Air Force, General Andre Lanata meeting the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, in New Delhi on February 05, 2018.





The Air Force Chief of Staff, French Air Force, General Andre Lanata inspecting the Guard of Honour, on his arrival, at Air Headquarters, in New Delhi on February 05, 2018.





The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa presenting a memento to the Air Force Chief of Staff, French Air Force, General Andre Lanata, in New Delhi on February 05, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-February, 2018 13:23 IST
*President Honours Premier Units of IAF *



The Hon’ble President of India and the Supreme Commander of Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, has given consent to ward the prestigious President’s Standard to 51 Squadron and Colours 230 Signal Unit of the Indian Air Force on 22 Mar 2018. The ceremony will be conducted at Air Force Station Halwara in Punjab, which is one of the premier airbases of the Indian Air Force. The standards and colours will be presented to the units by the Hon’ble President in a special ceremonial parade. The President will also release a First day Cover of the recipient units to commemorate the historic event. 51 Squadron and 230 Signal Unit have been nominated for the awards of Standard and Colours for their exemplary dedication, thorough professionalism and extra ordinary contribution to the national security, both during war and peace. The parade will be accompanied by the Air Force band and the ceremony would culminate with a scintillating display by the Air Warrior Drill Team and aerobatic display.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Western Army Commander Lt Gen Surinder Singh visits the forward areas and interacts with commanders and troops on Friday. Tribune photo

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/himachal/army-commander-visits-border-areas/541361.html
*Tribune News Service
Dharamsala, February 9 *

Lt Gen Surinder Singh AVSM, VSM, Western Army Commander, visited the forward areas of Samba and Pathankot sectors on February 8 and 9. Army authorities said today that the General was briefed by Lt Gen YVK Mohan, GOC Rising Star Corps, on prevailing situation in Jammu and Pathankot region and security arrangements. 

The Army Commander reviewed the preparedness of the Army in the region and stressed on foolproof security measures. He appreciated the coordinated measures being taken by Army in the border areas. 

The Army Commander stressed on need of high alertness and operational preparedness in view of the prevailing situation on the Indo-Pak border. He also interacted with commanders and troops during his visit.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-February, 2018 14:11 IST
*Activation of Civil Airfield: Dehradun *

As a routine exercise of activating civil airfield by the IAF, a detachment of two Su-30 MKI aircraft would operate from Jolly Grant Airport in Dehradun.

The detachment would operate from the airfield for two days from 19 Feb 2018, for area familiarisation before returning to their parent base.


----------



## Gomig-21

@Lord Of Gondor , what's the story with this radar absorbent material that DRDO developed? Has it produced good results and will they be using it on any other platforms?







And what about the Saras PT-1N with its very unique pusher prop, are they going to induct this thing after all the trouble they had with it? Seems like the recent testing went well.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-February, 2018 10:16 IST
*The CAS Felicitates IAF Young Acheivers in the Field of Sports and Motivate them to Focus on Olympics 2020 *

In an impressive ceremony organised by the Air Force Sports Control Board in New Delhi on 12 Feb 2018, sportspersons who have achieved laurels for the nation and for IAF were felicitated by Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of the Air Staff. The ceremony was attended by top IAF officials.

During his address, the CAS expressed his happiness on meeting with the achievers and advised them to keep the momentum going on. He told that the strong will power and desire to succeed combined with the correct technique is the mantra of success at International level competitions. He further emphasised on the importance of possessing high degree of fitness, zeal, enthusiasm and a strong will in order to sustain and achieve excellence in the field of sports in today’s competitive world. He praised the hard work of young achievers and motivated them to focus on Olympics 2020. He said that world class sports infrastructure has been developed at many AF stations for utilisation by our sportspersons and promised that all the required support will be rendered by the IAF in their quest to clinch glory for the nation.

.*************

Ministry of Defence
17-February, 2018 10:08 IST
*Casuality Evacuation: Kurgiak Valley *

On 16 Feb 18, the ‘Siachen Pioneers’ based at Air Force Station Leh were tasked to undertake a challenging casualty evacuation of three months pregnant, 35 year old, Stanzin Laton, suffering from dysphagia from a remote village known as Kurgiak located in an inaccessible valley short of Shinkun La pass beyond Padam. It was already 1400h in the afternoon and the weather was overcast with all passes covered. Within a very short period of time, the crew assessed the weather, discussed the contingencies and planned the route with maximum fuel to avoid requirement of refuelling.

The formation got airborne within 30 minutes, with Wing Commander SI Khan and Flight lieutenant Pravin in the lead aircraft and Wing Commander SK Pradhan and Squadron Leader A Bedekar as No 2. The weather enroute was marginal and the narrow and turbulent valley, devoid of any force landing fields made the task even more challenging. However, the crew successfully negotiated the valley and reached Padam. And after a quick turnaround servicing the formation got airborne again for Kurgiak which was another 50kms ahead of Padam.

The weather inside the Kurgiak valley was deteriorating with cloud base lowering further. The terrain was completely snow-bound and the fading light due to clouds increased the chances of disorientation. However, the crew located the village successfully. Since, the terrain was snow bound and no clear field was available, the crew chose a site close to the village which was sloping but manageable, and picked up the casualty. Due to high altitude, lack of oxygen coupled with extremely low temperatures, the lady was having difficulty in breathing.

The flight back was even more challenging with the aircraft buffeting in turbulent winds and light fading further. The crew brought all their professionalism to the forefront to successfully negotiate the adverse weather and recovered back at Leh in time, to save the life of the lady and the child in her womb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/660212/modernisation-airfields-behind-schedule.html

As many as 30 operational air fields of the Air Force are finally set to have improved navigational aids by June, almost four years behind the original schedule.

Meanwhile, a second initiative to upgrade another 37 strategic airfields is yet to take off due to a procedural lapse on the part of the Defence Ministry and Air Headquarters.

Way back in March 2011, the Defence Ministry signed a Rs 1,219.99 crore agreement with Tata Power to install and commission modern navigational aids in 30 airfields, and linking the instruments to the ATC.

The Modernisation of Airfield Infrastructure (MAFI) Phase-1 was to be completed in 42 months - by October 2014.

But only 25 airfields were readied by December 2017 and IAF hopes the remaining five would be completed by June 2018, nearly four years behind schedule.

Incidentally, Chabua Air Force Station in Assam - one of the first bases in the eastern sector to receive Su-30 MKI fighters in 2011 - is included in the last batch on MAFI-1.

This compelled the IAF to shift the combat jets to Hashimara in northern part of West Bengal for regular sorties, notwithstanding Hashimara's proximity to Doklam where Indian and Chinese troops had a 72-days face off last year.

In the part-II of the project, it was planned to modernise another 37 airfields. While 24 of these airfields belong to the IAF, 9 of them are from the Navy and two each from Indian Coast Guard and Aviation Research Centre under the Cabinet Secretariat.

But the scheme was caught in a knot for more than two years, sources told DH.

The second phase of the project was first approved in February 2014 by then defence minister A K Antony using an option clause of the MAFI Phase-1 project at an estimated cost of Rs 1125 crore. But the option was applicable to only 30 airfields while the need was to upgrade 37.

For nearly two years, the government couldn't decide what to do because exercising the option clause would mean taking recourse to a fresh tender route for the remaining seven.

Finally the defence ministry under Manohar Parrikar in September 2016 decided to go for a fresh clearance to all the 37 projects under the (MAFI-1) option clause.

A letter of intent was issued to Tata Power in December 2016 against which the company submitted a draft contract in March 2017.

The two sides are currently engaged in price negotiations.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/now-contractors-at-iaf-station-allege-goonda-tax/546270.html
*Tribune News Service
Bathinda, February 18*

Contractors engaged with the Bhisiana Air Force Station have alleged extortion. 

Pleading anonymity, a contractor carrying out construction work inside the IAF station, said, “We’ve been facing problems in getting the supply of material such as sand and gravel for the past 15 days. We are incurring losses due to the high-handedness of some elements in the local transport union.”

He said they’ve also taken up the matter with the Air Force authorities and the police. Bathinda SSP Naveen Singla said he was aware of any such complaint and if they’ve lodged one, it would be addressed on priority. He said nobody would be allowed to collect inside the airforce premises.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Science & Technology, Earth Sciences and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Harsh Vardhan coming out of SARAS PT1N aircraft, in Bengaluru on February 21, 2018.





Ministry of Science & Technology
21-February, 2018 15:27 IST
SARAS completes the second test-flight successfully; Indian Air Force commits to induct 15 aircrafts initially 

India’s indigenous light transport aircraft SARAS has been successfully test flown for a second time today. The flight commanded by Wing Commander U.P. Singh, Group Captain R.V. Panicker and Group Captain K.P. Bhat of Indian Air Force- Aircraft and System Testing Establishment, took off from HAL’s airport in Bengaluru for a text book flight.

This was the second of the 20 test flights planned for SARAS PT1N, before freezing the production version. The first successful test was carried out on January 24, this year. The design and development of the aircraft is being done by CSIR-National Aerospace Laboratories, NAL. According to NAL, the production model design is expected to be ready by June-July this year.

Congratulating the CSIR-NAL scientists and the commanders of Indian Air Force – Aircraft and System Testing Establishment, Science & Technology Minister Dr Harsh Vardhan said, the flight commanders deserve special appreciation, for their courage to fly an aircraft, which was rejected earlier. Minister announced commendation award for the Commandant and the test crew of ASTE.

“The project was dumped by the previous government, after an accident during test flight in 2009. Though the Directorate General of Civil Aviation, DGCA had exonerated the aircraft from any design flaw or poor-quality production, no effort was made to revive the project,” said Dr Harsh Vardhan, who was present during the second test flight today. “The credit for reviving the indigenous project goes to the present government headed by Narendra Modiji, who had given a thrust to ‘Make in India’ mission. It is the culmination of joint team efforts of ASTE, DGAQA, CEMILAC and HAL”, the minister said.

After the project was revived by the present government, NAL has incorporated design modifications and improvements on the SARAS PT 1 model, like 2x1200 shp engines and 104-inch diameter propeller assembles to cater to second segment climb gradient requirements, improved flight control system, rudder area, main wheel and brakes to cater to 7100 kg AUV, indigenously developed stall warning system, etc.








Dr Vardhan said, CSIR-NAL proposes to get the SARAS-Mk 2 version certified initially for military and subsequently for civil version. He said, SARAS will be 20-25% cheaper than any imported aircraft in the same category. The improved version will be a 19-seater aircraft instead of 14-seater.

“The unit cost of the aircraft, with more than 70 per cent indigenous content, will be around 40-45 crores as against 60-70 crores for imported ones and has far more benefits than what the imported aircraft offer,” said Dr Harsh Vardhan.

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, HAL has been identified as the production agency for the military version of SARAS, while the production of civil version will be given to identified private industries. India needs 120-160 aircraft in this genre – both civil and military versions – in the next 10 years.

“SARAS Mk 2 will be ideal for commuter connectivity under Government of India’s UDAAN Scheme for variety of applications like air taxi, aerial search/survey, executive transport, disaster management, border patrol, coast guard, ambulance and other community services,” said Dr Vardhan. He added “Its successful development will be one of the game changers in the history of civil aviation in India.”

The aircrafts currently available in the international market are of 1970’s technology, such as Beechcraft 19000D. Dornier-228, Embraer EMB 110. They have higher fuel consumption, lower speeds, unpressurised cabin, high operating cost and unsuitable for operations from hot and high-altitude airfields. After India began its light transport aircraft project, countries like Russia, China, USA, Indonesia and Poland have launched new programmes for development of next generation 19-seater aircraft.

On the other hand, the upgraded SARAS Mk2 version has considerable drag/weight reduction with unique features like high cruise speed, lower fuel consumption, short landing and take-off distance, low cabin noise, operable from high and hot airfield, with pressurized cabin, operable from semi prepared airfield and low acquisition and maintenance cost.

Director General of CSIR Dr Girish Sahni said, the cost of development and certification of SARAS Mk2 will be around Rs. 600 crores with a time period of about 2 to 3 years.

Besides Dr Harsh Vardhan and Dr Girish Sahni, Shri Jitendra J. Jadhav, Director, CSIR-NAL and Air Vice Marshal Sandeep Singh, Commandant of ASTE, Air Marshall Upkarjit Singh and AVM J Chalapati, ACAS, Projects, IAF, Shri Shekhar Srivasthav, CEO, HAL, Shri P Jayapal, CE, CEMILAC and Shri V L Raja, ADG-AQA were present during the test-flight.

“IAF is committed to test and thereafter induct the first indigenously designed and manufactured Light Transport Aircraft. IAF is fully supporting this programme and the design and configuration of the new version of SARAS would be frozen soon,” said Air Vice Marshal Sandeep Singh. 

Earlier, Dr Harsh Vardhan inaugurated the Airport Instrumentation Facility and visited an exhibition organized on the Fast Track Translational Projects of CSIR-NAL. He further dedicated this unique facility where flight control and avionics integration of civil aircrafts can be carried out at single point and also visited the Wind Solar Hybrid System of CSIR-NAL.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Feb 22, 2018 17:58 IST

*Scripting history, flying officer Avani Chaturvedi has become the first Indian woman to fly a fighter aircraft, an Indian Air Force (IAF) official said. (ANI)*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-March, 2018 18:55 IST
*Air Marshal RKS Shera takes over as Air Officer-in-Charge Maintenance at Air Headquarters *

1. Air Marshal RKS Shera AVSM VSM took over as Air Officer-in-charge Maintenance of Indian Air Force today. He was commissioned in the Aeronautical Engineering Electronics Branch of Indian Air Force on 05 Jan 1981. He is a post graduate from IIT Kanpur in Electrical Engineering. He has been trained in Russia on MIG-29 aircraft at the time of fleet induction in 1986. He is an alumnus of prestigious National Defence College (NDC). The Air Officer is a Fellow of Institute of Engineers, Institute of Electronics and Telecommunication and Aeronautical Society of India, besides being member of Computer Society of India.

2. The Air Officer was Senior Maintenance Staff Officer at HQ Maintenance Command before taking over as Air Officer-in-charge Maintenance at Air HQ. During his career of 37 years, the officer has held several important command and staff assignments that include Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Engg A), SMSO HQ WAC, Station Commander TETTRA School, Director MiG-29 Weapon Cell at Air HQ, Chief of Aircraft Production at Base Repair Depot, Inspector in Directorate of Air Staff Inspection (DASI), Chief Engineering Officer of a Fighter Base and Instructor at Technical Training School, Botswana (Africa). He has rich experience in the field of maintenance of aircraft from ‘O’ to ‘D’ Level. For his distinguished service, the Air Officer was awarded “Ati Vishisht Seva Medal” in 2014 and “Vishisht Seva Medal” in 1993 by the President of India.

3. He is married to Mrs Jaspreet Shera and they are blessed with son Harman Shera, who is Post Graduate in Information Systems.








********


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> @Lord Of Gondor , what's the story with this radar absorbent material that DRDO developed? Has it produced good results and will they be using it on any other platforms?


Not very well informed on this subject mate.



Gomig-21 said:


> And what about the Saras PT-1N with its very unique pusher prop, are they going to induct this thing after all the trouble they had with it? Seems like the recent testing went well.


Yup, the IAF has committed to acquiring 15 Saras aircraft. Although I am sceptical of massive follow on orders unless a 19 seat aircraft is made which would be logical since the Do228 that HAL is building can carry upto 19 passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-March, 2018 15:03 IST
*Recruitment of Pilots in Armed Forces *

There are four modes of entry for becoming a pilot in the Indian Air Force (IAF) [NDA, CDSE, AFCAT and NCC special entry]. A written test is conducted for NDA/CDSE (by UPSC) and AFCAT (by IAF) entries followed by SSB testing. NCC special entry candidates with valid ‘C’ certificate (Air Wing) are directly called for SSB testing. The recommended candidates undergo medical tests. The final merit list is prepared based on the candidate’s performance and medical fitness. On successful completion of flying training at Flying Training Establishments (FTEs) of the IAF, the cadet is commissioned as a pilot in the IAF.

Pilots are inducted in the Indian Navy as Permanent Commission (PC) or Short Service Commission(SSC).


Permanent Commission (PC) : Volunteers from serving Executive branch officers (upto 25 years of age) are selected for pilot training biannually.
Short Service Commission (SSC) : Short Service Commissioned officers are inducted biannually through Direct Entry Scheme.

All pilots in Army Aviation are commissioned officers. Options to join Army Aviation are as under:-


Volunteers who opt for Army Aviation during pre-commissioning training at IMA and OTA.
Volunteer Officers from any Arm of Indian Army on completion of one and half years of service.
Volunteer Officers are required to undergo the following tests:-


Pilot Aptitude and Battery Test (PABT)
Aviation medical examination
Officers clearing the PABT and medical examination undergo the Basic and Advance flying training, on completion of which they become pilots in the Indian Army.

As on 1st February, 2018, sanctioned strength and strength of pilots in Indian Air Force (IAF) is as follows:

Sanctioned Strength
Strength

4231
3855



There is a marginal shortage in strength of pilots in IAF against the authorized establishment.

Indian Navy:

Government Sanction
735

Borne Strength
644

Vacant Posts
91

Indian Army:

The total number of pilots in Army Aviation as on date are:

Sanctioned
794

Held
602

Vacant
192


A study on Restructuring of Army Pilot Cadre was conducted and salient decisions that have been implemented are:


There has been an increase in Direct Commissioned Officers (DCO) both from IMA and OTA.
For the DCO, the lower service limit of two years of attachment period with fallback arm after commissioning has also been reduced to one and half years.

IAF ensures that the aircrew are fully utilized in a cockpit vacancy for the maximum duration which is well beyond the period required for amortization of the cost of training. It is also ensured that only limited numbers are given release such that the combat potential of IAF is not compromised at any stage



Setting up of an Air Force Selection Board (AFSB) at Gandhinagar in 2013.
The selection process into the IAF has been simplified with the introduction of the Air Force Common Admission Test (AFCAT) for non-UPSC entries. Under this format, a candidate may apply for selection in any branch for which they meet the QRs, through a single application in a selection cycle.
Proactive steps have been taken by the IAF to reduce the shortage of pilots, which include participation in career fairs/exhibitions, advertisements in print and electronic media, motivational lectures in schools, colleges, visuals/signage at strategic locations etc.

This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Harshvardhan Singh Dungarpurin Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-March, 2018 15:08 IST
*Fighter Aircraft Squadron *

The Indian Air Force is equipped to cater for the threat environment that exists and is ready to meet the role assigned to it. Operational preparedness of IAF is reviewed from time to time based on the threat perception.

The Government has been making significant improvement in following areas to tackle the situation of continuous aircraft crashes:-


Invigoration of Aerospace Safety Organisation.
Real time monitoring and reporting of incidents and accidents.
Adoption of Revised Training Methodology.
Induction of Simulators.
Use of Air Force System on Error Management (AFSEM) & Other Measures.
Investigation by Court of Inquiry and institution of remedial measures.
Regular visits by senior functionaries to flying stations.
Improvements in Operating infrastructure.
Introduction of Human Factors Analysis and Classification System (HFACS).
Aviation Psychology courses for aircrew.
Bird Hazard Management Measures.
Enhancement of Aerospace Safety Awareness.
Aerospace Safety courses conducted by Institute of Aerospace Safety.
To identify critical vulnerabilities of aircraft and equipment.
Sharing of Aerospace Safety Information.
To meet the ‘Critical Operational Necessity’ of the Fighter Aircraft in the IAF, the Inter Governmental Agreement (IGA) was signed for supply of 36 aircraft on 23 September 2016. At present, Inter-Government Agreement is on schedule.

This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Nand Kumar Singh Chouhan in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Yup, the IAF has committed to acquiring 15 Saras aircraft. Although I am sceptical of massive follow on orders unless a 19 seat aircraft is made which would be logical since the Do228 that HAL is building can carry upto 19 passengers.



This is very cool, not only the first Indian female to fly a fighter jet but to fly the ever so finicky and temperamental rocket with wings, the veritable MiG-21!











So what is Vishnu Som talking about in this tweet, fellas? @randomradio






And a very interesting look at the cost of the Rafale by The Indian Express.

*Basic Rafale 2016 costs less than 2007, weapons extra: Officials*

*



*

THE NDA government negotiated procurement of 36 Rafale fighter jets from France, under a government-to-government deal in 2016, *for a price lower than the one negotiated by the previous UPA government* under a commercial bid by Dassault Aviation, top government sources have told The Indian Express.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...odi-government-rahul-gandhi-congress-5082298/


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> So what is Vishnu Som talking about in this tweet, fellas? @randomradio



He was replying to a quote made by a reliable journalist who said that India will be going for 6 squadrons of FGFA once the Russians allow everything the Indians want.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970183430532157440
Click on the tweet and scroll down, you will see Vishnu Som's reply there.



> And a very interesting look at the cost of the Rafale by The Indian Express.
> 
> *Basic Rafale 2016 costs less than 2007, weapons extra: Officials*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> THE NDA government negotiated procurement of 36 Rafale fighter jets from France, under a government-to-government deal in 2016, *for a price lower than the one negotiated by the previous UPA government* under a commercial bid by Dassault Aviation, top government sources have told The Indian Express.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...odi-government-rahul-gandhi-congress-5082298/



The Opposition in India has no critical ammunition against the ruling govt. So they are making up stories in order to discredit the govt, which is failing. They are basically saying the new Rafale deal is more expensive than what the Opposition had negotiated during MMRCA.

https://scroll.in/latest/871351/ind...lear-oppositions-doubts-says-french-president
_French President Emmanuel Macron said on Thursday the Indian government could reveal some details of the Rafale fighter jet deal to address the queries of the Opposition and prevent a political stalemate over the controversy. He gave the interview to India Today ahead of his trip to India starting Friday._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Posted at: Mar 10, 2018, 12:04 AM; last updated: Mar 10, 2018, 12:04 AM (IST)
*Hisar aerodrome to resume flight training*


*Deepender Deswal
Tribune News Service
Hisar, March 9 *

The Director General of Civil Aviation (DGCA) has renewed the licence for the Haryana Institute of Civil Aviation (HICA) in Hisar after two-and-a-half years.

The aircraft at the civil aerodrome was grounded after the licence of the Chief Flying Instructor expired in January 2016. Earlier, CFI Capt Shailender Hooda held the licence and imparted the training. 

After the exit of Capt Shailender, new trainer Capt Sunil Gill took charge at the HICA. Gill informed that the licence was renewed and admissions were opened for the students who were willing to acquire the pilot licence. 

The flying club at the DGCA, Hisar, has two aircrafts – a four-seater Cessna 172 and a two-seater Cessna 152 — which impart training to the students. While the four-seater aircraft was procured in 2008, the two-seater aircraft is 30 years old. But the officials claim that both aircrafts are well maintained and fulfill all norms.

The flying club has 15 seats for training aspirants for the commercial pilot licence and private pilot licence. The club charges around Rs 22 lakh for the completion of the course, said an official. So far, one student has enrolled for the course, informed Capt Sunil Gill. 

The Hisar airfield is spread over 194 acres. The Haryana Government is keen on developing the Hisar airfield as a domestic airport.


----------



## khanasifm




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2018 18:34 IST
*Curtain Raiser for Multilateral air Exercise (MAE) from 12-16 Mar 18 at H*Q SAC 

A Multilateral Air Force exercise, ‘Ex Samvedna’, is being spearheaded by Indian Air Force and conducted by Southern Air Command (SAC) from 12-17 Mar 18. ‘Samvedna’ means ‘Empathy’ and will ensure better understanding and sharing of response procedures between a number of friendly neighbouring nations.

It is the first composite HADR Air exercise in the South Asian region and would be focused on practicing Air Force centric HADR solutions in a Multi-national cooperative Disaster Management environment. Air Forces of Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, UAE and Myanmar have already committed resources and personnel for the exercise. Few other Air Forces from the region are also expected to join in.

The first day of exercise would be dedicated towards pre-exercise ground training with an aim of getting all participants on a common platform. The Table Top Exercise (13-14 Mar 18) would be aimed at setting up a scenario of pre and post Tsunami disaster requirements and guide participants to work out Air Force Centric HADR solutions. Flying cum Field Training Exercise (15-16 Mar 18) will be conducted from the dispersal area of Air Force Station Trivandrum to practice the flying/ field activities undertaken by Air Forces towards HADR under controlled conditions. 

This exercise would help in putting in place a basic framework for conduct of Joint Air HADR operations, which will be further refined during subsequent exercises. This exercise is expected to lead to more coordinated and efficient HADR Air operations in the entire South Asian region when the need arises.

********


----------



## Hindustani78

Union Minister of State for Civil Aviation, Jayant Sinha, having a look at aircraft exhibited at Begumpet airport on the second day of Wings India-2018 in Hyderabad on Friday. 


* No merger of Wings India with Aero India, says Jayant Sinha *

Union Minister of State for Civil Aviation, Jayant Sinha, put to rest the speculation over the future of civil aviation show which has been regularly organised in Hyderabad every two years since 2008 and asserted that it would continue to take place, at the International Exhibition and Conference on Civil Aviation, Wings India, here on Friday.

Responding to questions from reporters at the ongoing event in the backdrop of speculation that the event was being merged with Aero India, another biennial event organised in Bengaluru, Mr. Sinha said the two were organised with different intents.

“This is the first time we have organised Wings India on such a scale and it has been successful. This is an event for States to interact with various stakeholders. We will take feedback from all to see how we can take it forward,” he said.

The four-day event that began on Thursday will not feature an aerial show of daredevilry, which has been a crowd-puller in the past events.

Mr. Sinha also reiterated that the Indian government was working to complete transfer of Air India to private sector by the end of this year, but did not reveal details on specific bidders. “We are on track according to the established time-line for the privatisation process,” he said.

He was also asked about Civil Aviation Minister Ashok Gajapatih Raju stepping down from the Cabinet, but Mr. Sinha did not respond directly to a question on whether he tried to convince Mr. Raju to stay on.

Earlier in the day, Mr. Sinha participated in a round-table discussion organised by the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry, Ministry of Civil Aviation and Airport Authority of India. The Minister assured the representatives of air cargo industry that the Indian government would play a role of facilitator in regulation and policy.


----------



## Gomig-21

randomradio said:


> He was replying to a quote made by a reliable journalist who said that India will be going for 6 squadrons of FGFA once the Russians allow everything the Indians want.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970183430532157440
> Click on the tweet and scroll down, you will see Vishnu Som's reply there.
> 
> 
> 
> The Opposition in India has no critical ammunition against the ruling govt. So they are making up stories in order to discredit the govt, which is failing. They are basically saying the new Rafale deal is more expensive than what the Opposition had negotiated during MMRCA.
> 
> https://scroll.in/latest/871351/ind...lear-oppositions-doubts-says-french-president
> _French President Emmanuel Macron said on Thursday the Indian government could reveal some details of the Rafale fighter jet deal to address the queries of the Opposition and prevent a political stalemate over the controversy. He gave the interview to India Today ahead of his trip to India starting Friday._



Ah ok, I got it. It threw me for a little bit of a loop at first.

BTW, how many aircraft in an Indian squadron?


----------



## proud_indian

Gomig-21 said:


> Ah ok, I got it. It threw me for a little bit of a loop at first.
> 
> BTW, how many aircraft in an Indian squadron?



generally 16-18 aircrafts per squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

proud_indian said:


> generally 16-18 aircrafts per squadron


 
So assuming current inventory of Su-30MKI is 240 (eventually 272) and a number of 16 per squadron, India has 15 squadrons of that beast? lol. Add the other aircraft into the mix and it's no wonder it's up there, including the naval platforms. Very impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Gomig-21 said:


> So assuming current inventory of Su-30MKI is 240 (eventually 272) and a number of 16 per squadron, India has 15 squadrons of that beast? lol. Add the other aircraft into the mix and it's no wonder it's up there, including the naval platforms. Very impressive.



You are right and we may even end up having 300+ Su-30s in our inventory and in coming years we will have them upgraded to Super Sukhoi 30 standards having many technologies borrowed from T-50 program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> Ah ok, I got it. It threw me for a little bit of a loop at first.
> 
> BTW, how many aircraft in an Indian squadron?



20 for MKI and 21 for other aircraft. But that includes reserves and combat training.

So we will have 13.5 or 14 squadrons of the MKI.


----------



## Gomig-21

randomradio said:


> 20 for MKI and 21 for other aircraft. But that includes reserves and combat training.



I see. When you group them as part of the entire fleet then the trainers/reserves are definitely included, so the 20 makes sense and that's usually the right number for a large airforce. 

So how many total squadrons including all the other fighters only?


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> I see. When you group them as part of the entire fleet then the trainers/reserves are definitely included, so the 20 makes sense and that's usually the right number for a large airforce.
> 
> So how many total squadrons including all the other fighters only?



Right now, we technically have 31 squadrons out of a sanctioned 42. So we are severely short of aircraft. Most old squadrons aren't even at full strength now and many are obsolete. 

We need about 700 new fighters inducted to meet the shortfall in 15-20 years. This number includes attrition that may happen by then.

So 300+ Tejas, 200 Rafale and 150 FGFA should take care of the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

randomradio said:


> So 300+ Tejas, 200 Rafale and 150 FGFA should take care of the problem.



Wow, that a tall order, especially for the Tejas if you consider what other aircraft will be assembled in India like possibly the FGFA itself. Not to mention the other platforms like the Su-30.


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> Wow, that a tall order, especially for the Tejas if you consider what other aircraft will be assembled in India like possibly the FGFA itself. Not to mention the other platforms like the Su-30.



Since our borders are soft, we need an aircraft that can take to the air as quickly as possible and can be used in difficult conditions. Kinda like Sweden.

We originally had 2 import programs, single engine and twin engine fighters. SE was supposed to be Gripen or F-16 and TE was Rafale. But the IAF has now combined the SE requirement with Tejas. The original number for Tejas was 123 aircraft. But after adding the 200 SE jets, Tejas has climbed all the way to 300+.


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973390202768183298


----------



## Gomig-21

randomradio said:


> Since our borders are soft, we need an aircraft that can take to the air as quickly as possible and can be used in difficult conditions. Kinda like Sweden.
> 
> We originally had 2 import programs, single engine and twin engine fighters. SE was supposed to be Gripen or F-16 and TE was Rafale. But the IAF has now combined the SE requirement with Tejas. The original number for Tejas was 123 aircraft. But after adding the 200 SE jets, Tejas has climbed all the way to 300+.



SP-8 Looking really nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## surya kiran

Gomig-21 said:


> I see. When you group them as part of the entire fleet then the trainers/reserves are definitely included, so the 20 makes sense and that's usually the right number for a large airforce.
> 
> So how many total squadrons including all the other fighters only?



There are currently following aircraft which will be replaced

Jaguars - 130
Mig 21 - 245
Mig 27 - 66
Mig 29 - 66
Mirage 2000 - 45

This is just the current size, needing replacements, out of 32 squadrons. Typical IAF squadron has 18 +2. Sanctioned strength is 42 (as of date). So another 200 fighters just for the sanctioned strength.

130+200+245+66+66+45 = 752 fighters will be replaced or added over the next 15 years, just for reaching sanctioned squadron strength. This does not include trainers or any other aircraft. This also does not include the IN air wings, off shore and ac based.

So that would be close to 850 fighters at a minimum, at current squadron sanction levels. You can add in few more Su30s, to keep the line running. Maybe 30 to 40 more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-March, 2018 12:23 IST
*Air Marshal Chandrashekharan Harikumar Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Air Command Called on Chief Minister of Uttarakhand *

A team of senior officials of the Western Air Command, led by the Air Officer Commanding in Chief, Air Marshal C Hari Kumar PVSM AVSM VM VSM ADC called on the Chief Minister of Uttarakhand, Shri Trivendra Singh Rawat on 14 Mar 18.

The Air Marshal said “_I thank, Shri Trivendra Singh Rawat, Chief Minister and the state machinery of Uttarakhand, for excellent support extended by the state to IAF, during various exercises_”.

The team also discussed the issues of land acquisition in the state, in view of the plans of setting up new IAF units in Uttarakhand. The Air Marshal explained the strategic importance of the region to the Chief Minister and the requirement of land for the IAF in the hills of the state.


----------



## Gomig-21

surya kiran said:


> So that would be close to 850 fighters at a minimum, at current squadron sanction levels. You can add in few more Su30s, to keep the line running. Maybe 30 to 40 more.



That's a crazy amount of aircraft TBH, even if it's understandable that India needs that many because of the country's shape, size and borders not to mention the political climate. Need a lot of well trained pilots and maintenance crews and the more aircraft the more the entire list expands. Really incredible the scope of all this and that's not even counting the MiG-29Ks on the carrier and the naval sector.

Speaking of adding a few Su-30s, one of the most beautiful photos of the MKI over Dubai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*Aircraft with IAF *

The Indian Air Force inventory is a mix of old and new equipment. Ageing of equipment is a natural process and is dealt with through proper maintenance, obsolescence management, upgrades and acquisition of new equipment without compromising safety. The MiG-21 and MiG-27 UPG aircraft of Indian Air Force will be phased out on completion of their Total Calendar Life / Total Technical Life by 2024.

Phasing out of aircraft and their replacement with new generation aircraft depends upon national security, strategic objectives and operational requirements of the defence forces and is reviewed by the Government from time to time. This is a continuous process.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-March, 2018 13:04 IST
Curtain Raiser for Award of President’s Standard Presentation to 51 Sqn and colours presentation to 230 signal unit 

Air Marshal C Hari Kumar PVSM, AVSM,VM, VSM, ADC Air officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Air Command addressed a media conference at Air Force Station Halwara, as a curtain raiser to the prestigious President’s Standard and Colours Presentation ceremony, scheduled to be held on 22 Mar 18 at AF Stn Halwara. 

In his address, Air Marshal C Hari Kumar informed the media personnel that the Hon’ble President of India and Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, Sh. Ram Nath Kovind would be awarding the prestigious President’s Standards to 51 Squadron and Colours to 230 Signal Unit of the Indian Air Force. Gp Capt Satish S Pawar, Commanding Officer of 51 Sqn, would receive the Presidents Standard and Gp Capt SK Tripathi Station Commander of 230 Signal Unit would receive the Presidents Colours from the Hon’ble President of India during a spectacular ceremonial parade at Air Force Station Halwara. On this occasion the Hon’ble President would also release the First Day Covers of 51 Sqn and 230 Signal Unit of the Indian Air Force. 

The award of the President’s Standard and Colours is the highest military honour for an armed forces unit. The selection for the Presidents Standard and Colours is based on the squadron’s performance and achievements during both peace and hostilities. The selected units are honoured for the meritorious services rendered by them over at least 25 years. This award is an acknowledgement of the operational excellence, dedication and the proven contribution of the unit during both peace and war. 

This prestigious ceremony would be witnessed by Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa PVSM, AVSM, YSM, VM, ADC Chief of the Air Staff, and Air Marshal C Hari kumar PVSM, AVSM, VM, VSM, ADC Air officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Air Command along with high ranking defence officers. The civilian dignitaries expected to grace the occasion include the Governor, Chief Minister and other senior Govt Officials of Punjab State.


*



*



*



*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-March, 2018 19:01 IST
*IAF Hawk MK-132 Crash *

An Indian Air Force Hawk Mk-132 aircraft crashed around 1220 hrs today, after getting airborne from Air Force Station Kalaikunda, for a routine training mission.

The pilot after having ejected safely has been evacuated to the base in an IAF helicopter. A Court of enquiry has been ordered to ascertain the cause of the accident..

********


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
22-March, 2018 11:18 IST
*President of India presents Standard to the 51 Squadron and Colours to the 230 Signal Unit of the Indian Air Force; *

says resilience, tenacity and zeal of our valiant air warriors is a source of pride for every Indian

The President of India, Shri Ram NathKovind,presented the Standard to the 51 Squadron and Colours to the 230 Signal Unit of the Indian Air Force at Halwara, Punjab, today (March 22, 2018).

Speaking on the occasion, the President said that the 51 Squadron and the 230 Signal Unithave distinguished themselves in service to our nation. They have a rich history of professional excellence and have served India with honour and distinction, during peace and hostilities. It is a proud moment for him to honour the units for their dedication, professional conduct and courage. He complimented the personnel and families, past and present, of these units for their selfless sacrifice and service to the nation.

The President said that the Indian Air Force symbolises our military excellence. The performance of its personnel in exercises, both at home and abroad, is a glowing testimony to its high standards. The Indian Air Force, besides safeguarding our sovereign skies, has always been at the forefront of humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations. The resilience, tenacity and zeal of our valiant Air Warriors is a source of pride for every Indian.


***

President's Secretariat
22-March, 2018 11:18 IST
Address by the Hon’ble President of India Shri Ram Nath Kovindon the occasion of presentation of Standard to 51 Squadron and Colours to 230 Signal Unit 


I am glad to be at Air Force Station Halwara to award the Standard to the 51 Squadron and Colours to the 230 Signal Unit.


These frontline units have distinguished themselves in service to our nation. They have a rich history of professional excellence and have served India with honour and distinction, during peace and hostilities. It is a proud moment for me to honour the units today for their dedication, professional conduct and courage. My compliments to the Air Warriors on parade today, for their impeccable turnout and smart movement!


India has gained prominence as the world’s fastest growing major economy. While we remain firmly committed to peace, we would not hesitate to use our might to protect the sovereignty of our nation, if the need so arises. I am confident that our valiant men and women in uniform would be more than equal to the occasion. Our armed forces, exemplified by the Air Warriors who stand before us, reflect this firm national resolve.


The Indian Air Force symbolises our military excellence. The performance of its personnel in international exercises, both at home and abroad, is a glowing testimony to its high standards of training and preparedness. The Indian Air Force, besides safeguarding our sovereign skies, has always been at the forefront of *Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief* (HADR) operations. The resilience, tenacity and zeal of our valiant Air Warriors is a source of pride for every Indian.


I am privileged to be at Air Force Station Halwara today. The Airbase was founded in March 1950 and is a premier operational base, hosting a variety of *weapon systems*. The airbase was the location of heroic feats during the wars of 1965 and 1971.


51 Squadron or “Sword Arms” was formed on February 1, 1985, in Chandigarh and equipped with MiG-21 Type-75 aircraft. The squadron has enhanced its sterling reputation in the past 33 years, be it while flying the MiG-21 Type-75 aircraft of yester-years or the *state-of-the art* MiG-21 Bison aircraft of today. The squadron has an enviable operational record and has remained vigilant to ensure credible deterrence while guarding the skies of the valley of Kashmir. It has thus lived up to its motto of *विजयाय पराक्रम*:. I am confident that the *Sword Arms* will continue to uphold this rich tradition and operate as a formidable fighting force.

230 Signal Unit, known as “Vigilants”, was initially formed in Chandigarh on April 4, 1964. *Vigilants* has always answered to the call of duty and set high standards of professionalism in radar surveillance and interception. This unit remains alert round the year to ensure credible deterrence to the adversary, thereby living up to its motto of ‘*सततं तत्पर:*’. I am confident that *Vigilants* too will continue to live up toits commendable history.

In acknowledgement and recognition of their outstanding performance, I am pleased to award the Standard to 51 Squadron and Colours to 230 Signal Unit. On this occasion, I take the opportunity to compliment the personnel and families,past and present, of these units for their selfless sacrifice and service to the nation. Our people are very proud of you. I wish you and your families a glorious future and convey the good wishes of every citizen of India. 
Jai Hind!

***
The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind reviewing the Parade, during the presentation of the President’s Standard to 51 Squadron and President’s Colours to 230 Signal Unit, at Air Force Station Halwara, in Punjab on March 22, 2018.





The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind awarding the President’s Standard to 51 Squadron of the Indian Air Force, at Air Force Station Halwara, in Punjab on March 22, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.







The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind awarding the President’s Colours to 230 Signal Unit of the Indian Air Force, at Air Force Station Halwara, in Punjab on March 22, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.





The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind releasing the First Day Covers of 230 Signal Unit, at Air Force Station Halwara, in Punjab on March 22, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

President Ram Nath Kovind on Thursday presented the President’s Standard to 51 Squadron and President’s Colours to the 230 Signal Unit of the Indian Air Force (IAF) at Halwara Air Force Station. Addressing the gathering at the event, President Kovind was quoted by PTI as saying: "We are committed to peace but we will defend our borders with full might." (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)







2 / 11
Hailing the IAF, the President said the force has always been at the forefront of humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations. He also mentioned that the IAF symbolises India's military excellence. (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)







3 / 11
Passing on IAF's firm objectives, the President's office, after his visit to Halwara, tweeted, "India remains firmly committed to peace, we would not hesitate to use our might to protect the sovereignty of our nation, if the need so arises." (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)







4 / 11
"A proud moment for me to honour the units today for their dedication, professional conduct and courage. These frontline units have distinguished themselves in service to our nation and have served India with honour and distinction, during peace and hostilities", tweeted President Ram Nath Kovind's office. (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)







5 / 11
The resilience, tenacity and zeal of our valiant air warriors is a source of pride for every Indian, said President Ram Nath Kovind (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)







6 / 11
Speaking on the occasion, Air Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa said the Indian Air Force was always prepared for challenges and better equipped than China to tackle any eventuality on the eastern front. (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)







7 / 11
Meanwhile, a mesmerising display of synchronised aerobatics drills was on display performed by the Surya Kiran Aerobatic Team (SKAT) of IAF. (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)







8 / 11
The President’s Standard was received by Group Captain Satish S Pawar, Commanding Officer of 51 Squadron, and the President’s Colours were received by Group Captain SK Tripathi, Station Commander of 230 Signal Unit. (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)







9 / 11
The event was attended by a gathering comprising of various civil and military dignitaries. (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)







10 / 11
Punjab Governor VP Singh Badnore, Rajinder Singh Bajwa, Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa, Air Marshal C Harikumar, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Air Command and Air Marshal HS Arora Commodore Commandant 51 Sqn were the other prominent figures who attended the event at Halwara. (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)






11 / 11
Addressing the media at Halwara Air Force Station, where President Ram Nath Kovind presented the President’s Standard to 51 Squadron and President’s Colours to the 230 Signal Unit of the IAF, Dhanoa said the IAF was ready to face any security challenge confronting the country. (Express Photo by Gurmeet Singh)


----------



## August is Fun

Hindustani78 said:


> *Aircraft with IAF *
> 
> The Indian Air Force inventory is a mix of old and new equipment. Ageing of equipment is a natural process and is dealt with through proper maintenance, obsolescence management, upgrades and acquisition of new equipment without compromising safety. The MiG-21 and MiG-27 UPG aircraft of Indian Air Force will be phased out on completion of their Total Calendar Life / Total Technical Life by 2024.
> 
> Phasing out of aircraft and their replacement with new generation aircraft depends upon national security, strategic objectives and operational requirements of the defence forces and is reviewed by the Government from time to time. This is a continuous process.


2024 is still six years away.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2018 15:35 IST
*Vacant Post of Pilots *

All the three wings of Armed Forces are facing shortages of pilots. The details are as follows:

*Indian Navy:*

The details are as follows:

Government Sanction: 735
Borne Strength :653
Vacant Posts : 82



*Indian Army:*

The details of Army Aviation are as under:
Sanctioned:794
Held:602
Vacant:192



*Indian Air Force:*

There is a marginal shortage of pilots in Indian Air Force against the authorised establishment. However, the available strength of pilots in the IAF is sufficient to meet the current operational requirements. With the accretions sanctioned by the Government in the recent past, these shortages would be mitigated.

The induction process has been streamlined and simplified. Selection process in vogue is satisfactory, with proactive steps been taken by the armed forces to reduce the shortage, which includes participation in career fairs / exhibitions, advertisements in print and electronic media, motivational lectures in schools & colleges, visuals / signage at strategic locations, etc.

Apart from the above, regular Army Melas at Army Command level, Aviation specific demonstrations during NCC parades, advertisement through Additional Director General Public Information and on website in open domain are undertaken for increasing awareness and attracting youth to armed forces.

This information was given by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply to Shri Bharat Singh and others in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

A delegation of TEXPROCIL led by the *Union Minister for Textiles* and Information & Broadcasting, Smt. Smriti Irani meeting the Union Minister for Commerce & Industry and Civil *Aviation*, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, to discuss issues of cotton yarn manufacturers in India, in New Delhi on March 28, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-April, 2018 19:16 IST
*Trishul Special Olympics & Paralympics Games for Special Children *

*Air Force Wives Welfare Association* along with *Special Olympics Bharat*, conducted the opening ceremony of *Trishul Special Olympics & Paralympic Games for Special Children* today at Western Air Command Sports ground, Subroto Park at 1600 hrs.

A total 69 Children between ages 7 and 18 yrs, of Special Schools supported by the AFWWA (Air Force Wives Welfare Association) will be receiving training from Special Olympics Bharat, Resource Team on Athletics, Bocce, Powerlifting and Roller Skating, and will be participating in the events conducted during the games, which conclude on
06 Apr 18, with the closing and prize distribution ceremony. 

The Chief Guest for the occasion was Mrs Kamalpreet Dhanoa, President, AFWWA, who graciously inaugurated the event, administered the oath of sportsmanship to the participants. Events of 50 mts race and 25 mts race were organised during the day.

During her opening address the chief of the organising committee Mrs Devika Harikumar, President AFWWA (Regional) Western Air Command, said “_Events like this gives opportunities to our children to foster their sporting skills and graduate to State / National level championships_”. She also said that experts from Special Olympics Bharat would be present and utilise the event to train and select participants for higher levels of competition.



******


----------



## LKJ86

IAF Mi-17 clashed on April 3.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-April, 2018 18:52 IST
*Exercise Gaganshakti-2018 *

An all encompassing coordinated and composite exercise named Gaganshakti is being conducted by the IAF from 08-22 Apr 18. The aim of this exercise is real time coordination, deployment and employment of Air Power in a short & intense battle scenario.

During Gaganshakti IAF will exercise the entire machinery to validate its concept of operations and war waging capability. With each successive exercise, the lessons learnt in the previous exercises and doctrinal precepts are put to test, for developing new concepts. This year the IAF has planned tactics that will be tested in a real time scenario.

Concepts of accelerated operations, Network Centric Operations, long range missions with concentrated weapon releases across all air to ground ranges in India, inter valley troop transfer, flexible use of airspace, Joint Maritime Air Operations with the Indian Navy, Joint Operations with the Indian Army, simulated Combat Search and Rescue for effective extraction of downed aircrew behind enemy lines, Special Operations with Garuds, Mass Casualty Evacuation from highway and ALG Operations, to name a few, would be tested. It is for the first time that efficacy and integration of LCA in the operational matrix of the IAF is planned. The logistics stamina of the IAF and the ability to sustain continuous operations through day & night would be put to test.

Efficient exploitation of combat support assets, including use of enablers like AWACS, AEW&C, FRA, Transport aircraft and ISR assets forms an integral part of the exercise. Special operations employing transport aircraft and helicopter as well as Special Forces have been planned during the exercise. The IAF will utilize this opportunity to validate new strategies and tactics, especially to validate recently inducted or upgraded assets and equipments.

While it is an IAF centric exercise, it is planned to be executed keeping in mind the "Joint Operational Doctrine". The requirements of the other services are being met and the same has been factored while planning the exercise settings. Joint operations, including CSFO, Airborne Ops, Air Landed Ops and Maritime Ops, have also been planned.

Apart from wartime drills, IAF will also practice and validate various Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief drills that the IAF is expected to undertake from time to time. Some such measure would involve mobilization of Air Ambulance version of transport aircraft and helicopters to airlift simulated sitting and bedridden casualties to metros/big cities having good medical facilities and would include evacuation of casualties from highways that facilitate such operations. 

Full spectrums of operations are planned by IAF with special focus on `Network Centric Operations', and ‘Effect Based Operations'.

This exercise is aimed at coordinating operations, maintenance and administrative responses to achieve the stated objectives of the Indian Air Force, in case of any contingency. This exercise will hone the war fighting skills of the air warriors in a real time scenario thus affirming the IAF's role as the cutting edge of our nation's military capability.



**********


----------



## Gomig-21

Beautiful Indian girls flying the venerable MiG-21 Bison. Lucky gals.





















And an excellent video on getting ready for the upcoming PAN India exercise. Some really excellent footage, especially of the GC.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-April, 2018 19:39 IST
*Visit of Defence Secretary and VCAS at AF STN Sirsa *

The Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra, IAS, visited Air Force Base at Sirsa, Haryana on 14 Apr 18. He was accompanied by Air Marshal SB Deo PVSM AVSM VM VSM ADC, Vice Chief of Air Staff. The Defence Secretary and Air Marshal were received by Air Cmde MS Deswal VM, Air Officer Commanding, Air Force Station Sirsa. Both the Defence Secretary and the Vice Chief of Air Staff flew a sortie each in Su-30 MKI squadron based at Sirsa. The mission was flown in a dense network centric environment as part of the ongoing pan India IAF Level Exercise Gaganshakti.

The two week long exercise being conducted by the IAF, is one of the biggest conducted so far in terms of participation of forces, intensity of operations and scale of logistical support. The mission flown by both the Defence Secretary and the Vice Chief of Air Staff gave them a firsthand assessment of operational preparedness and the combat effectiveness of the air warrior in a real time operational scenario.

Post mission, the Defence Secretary and the Vice Chief of Air Staff interacted with the personnel of the base and complimented them for exceptional professionalism displayed during the exercise. They further emphasized that execution of such a large scale exercise is dependent on achieving complete synergy of all combat elements with absolute dedication of Air Warriors.

**************

Ministry of Defence
14-April, 2018 19:19 IST
*Exercise Gaganshakti-2018: Mass Casualty Evacuation *

As part of the ongoing massive IAF exercise ‘Gaganshakti-2018’, the Indian Air Force conducted a Mass Casualty Air Evacuation Drill in the Northern sector. 88 Casualties were airlifted from Leh and taken to Chandigarh by C-17. The C-17 Globe Master Aircraft was converted for this role by fixing support structures for the stretchers, in the main cabin. An indigenously developed Patient Transfer Unit (PTU) capable of providing In-Flight Critical Care to patients was demonstrated during the exercise.

After landing at Chandigarh, these patients were evacuated to Command Hospital, Chandimandir. For swift transfer of the patients in ambulances to the Hospital, a green corridor was made in liaison with Chandigarh civil authorities.

With this demonstration the IAF has proven its flexibility and quick response in carrying out mass casualty evacuations. This capability will also be utilised by the IAF in case of Human Assistance & Disaster Relief operations near the incident locations by even landing on the designated highways.

************

Ministry of Defence
14-April, 2018 19:15 IST
*Exercise Gaganshakti-2018: Maritime Air Operations *

As part of the ongoing massive IAF exercise ‘Gaganshakti-2018’, on 14 Apr 18 the IAF conducted maritime air operations on the Western sea board, with the clear aim of air dominance and deep strike validation over the extended area of interest in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR). In the long range strike concept validation, the Su-30s, airborne from a base on the eastern coast engaged multiple targets, in the western seaboard, at distances beyond 2500 Km, and landed at a southern base, thus covering a total distance of 4000 Km, in a single mission. These staggering ranges were made possible by support of IL-78 Flight Refueling Aircraft, thus ensuring long range strike capabilities for our fighter aircraft. These joint operations have Indian Navy P-8i aircraft and AWACS of IAF in support.

Exercise Gaganshakti has provided an ideal environment to evaluate Joint Operations with the Indian Navy, to test enablers such as AWACS and FRAs in the Op matrix and in conjunction with Su-30 and Jaguar ac. The exploitation of the combat support assets helps to extend the reach in the entire IOR, our strategic area of influence.






**********


----------



## Hindustani78

The Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra and the Vice Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal S.B. Deo ready for a sortie in a Su-30 MKI of IAF, at Air Force Station Sirsa, in Haryana on April 14, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/iaf-conducts-drill-close-to-china-border/article23581533.ece
The ongoing nationwide mega-combat exercise of the Indian Air Force (IAF) began in Uttarakhand’s Uttarkashi district on Tuesday to examine the strategic preparedness of its infrastructure in the area.

Though IAF officials maintained a distance from the media, sources said the exercise — ‘Gagan Shakti’ — began around 6.30 a.m. at Chinyalisaur town, 230km from the Indo-China border.

The first An-32 transport aircraft carrying IAF personnel landed at the Chinyalisaur airstrip around 7.15 am. The aircraft made a second landing at the airstrip at 7.45 am and a third at 8.01 am, the sources said.

The exercise would continue in Chinyalisaur till Sunday, it added.

‘Gagan Shakti’ is said to be the IAF’s biggest such exercise in decades, to check its operational preparedness with a focus on dealing with all possible security challenges, including from China and Pakistan.

The two-week drill started on April 8 and would continue till the 22nd of this month, officials had said.

Last Saturday, the IAF conducted a maritime air operation in the western sea board to check its deep strike capability in the Indian Ocean Region and beyond.


----------



## randomradio

Dante80 said:


> Sorry for prolonging the off-topic fork in the thread, but MMRCA does not really prove what you said.
> 
> Have in mind that procurement competitions are (or should be) pretty complex affairs. Performance and Capability for competitor designs is defined, rated, weighted and baked on the competition results according to the priorities and goals that the AF wants to attain (this changes from one program and/or country to the other), but it is only one of the considerations to move forward.
> 
> Economic, political and other considerations are also baked on the results. Things like ToT, engagement by the local industry (percent of overall program cost that comes back to the country), economic or technology offsets, political considerations, ToT, weapon and platform export limits (and degradation of capability via said limits), financing, life-cycle costs, logistics, supporting infrastructure, future upgrades etc etc..
> 
> It is really impossible (and highly inappropriate) to reach definite or even relative conclusions about one single aspect of the program via reading the publicly disclosed information of said program in the whole. Like a child, each program is different.
> 
> Hope that helps, cheers..sorry for the off-topic post.



Whatever IAF chooses is gold standard for pretty much all air forces. Due to our varied geographies where combat can take place, mountains, deserts, plains and oceans, in some of the hottest and coldest places on the planet, along with some of the most rarefied air you can find in the world, what's suitable for the IAF is suitable for every single country in the world. You will notice that out of all the serious air forces in the world, only India is closest to the equator, hence why our standards are gold standard. We need more out of aircraft than most other countries do.

Our combat requirements are also as high as any top air force would want.

The recent exercises are proof of that.
http://www.asianage.com/india/all-india/180418/wargame-wins-praise-from-unlikely-quarters.html
_In China, media reports have to be vetted by the government, so in a way they reflect the government’s stand and line of thought._

_A report in a leading news aggregator Zhaizao declares that such large-scale air exercises are at present difficult for any other country except the United States and if India indeed has involved more than 1,100 air force assets then Russia and China will have to change their assessment of India._

There are many air forces that have bought aircraft with minimum tests simply because India bought that stuff. Mig-21, M-2000, Jaguar, Mig-29 etc. Look at how successful the Su-30MKI has become in their renamed forms, Su-30SM, Su-30MKM, Su-30MKA.

Lastly, the technical round in MMRCA only considered the technical specs of the aircraft. There was no politics and costs involved in this phase. The MMRCA tender was thoroughly professional. All aircraft were tested in similar conditions.

So when the IAF says the F-16 is not good enough, then people will stick their heads out to listen to the IAF's opinion.


----------



## Dante80

randomradio said:


> Whatever IAF chooses is gold standard for pretty much all air forces.



No, it isn't really. Different Air Forces have different requirements, and weigh certain performance, capability, economic, ToT, offset and political factors and attributes differently. There is no such thing as a one-size-fits-all procurement program.

All in all, I'd have no problem believing or thinking that the F-16 platform is objectively not as good as another platform. I'd never base my assumptions though exclusively or predominantly on the fact that it was not chosen in a specific procurement competition.


----------



## randomradio

Dante80 said:


> No, it isn't really. Different Air Forces have different requirements, and weigh certain performance, capability, economic, ToT, offset and political factors and attributes differently. There is no such thing as a one-size-fits-all procurement program.



What IAF wants out of its aircraft, all smaller air forces pretty much want on par or lower capability than that. IAF's demand is to basically get the best of what you can really offer.

This is no different for even the smaller air forces in Europe.

Here's a Dutch evaluation.






Look at how low the F-16 Block 40 and the F-16 Block 60 are.



> All in all, I'd have no problem believing or thinking that the F-16 platform is objectively not as good as another platform. I'd never base my assumptions though exclusively or predominantly on the fact that it was not chosen in a specific procurement competition.



You will easily know if you look at specs in the first place.

The F-16 has very poor range and inadequate payload. To increase range, it has to carry extra fuel, which makes it unnecessarily heavier and eat into its payload.

Since the aircraft is small, the fuselage does not carry a lot.

Here's Rafale:





Typhoon





Look at the number of air to air missiles carried on the fuselage. The F-16 can't do that. So even by looks alone you can easily tell how far ahead these two jets are.






Rafale is even better than the above since it has 5 heavy hardpoints instead of 3 on the Typhoon.

Apart from that, both jets can fly more than one hour longer with internal fuel.

Then there's the invisible stuff, like supercruise, climb rates, turn rates, the quality of the avionics etc, which are all a generation ahead compared to what even the F-16 Block 60 carries.

The Typhoon and Rafale can both supercruise at mach 1.4 to mach 1.5 with external tanks and missiles.






In light of such facts, how is it possible to say the F-16 is still relevant today?

And when evaluations also reject the F-16, then it's obvious that the air forces are doing something right.

The IAF remains the gold standard for imported jets through competitions. It's not something to be proud about, but then it is what it is.

Both EADS and Dassault have advertised their MMRCA victory on tech specs in all air shows all around the world. This doesn't really happen when other air forces pick one of the two. You can see the example in the last line of the brochure. It's because the IAF is considered a very professional, apolitical and choosy picker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## araberuni7

*Gripen in pole position after re-issuance of IAF fighter RFI
Reuben F Johnson, Kuala Lumpur* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
20 April 2018
*Key Points*

The Saab JAS 39 Gripen E seems to be leading the IAF's latest fighter contest
The requirement stipulating use of GaN-based TRMs in the aircraft's AESA radar seems to be a major discerning factor
Despite the decision in February to broaden the Indian Air Force’s (IAF’s) latest fighter competition to allow twin- as well as single-engined aircraft to bid, the Saab JAS 39 Gripen E is still likely to remain the favoured choice, according to industry sources familiar with the contest’s request for information (RFI) who spoke to _Jane’s_ at Malaysia’s Defence Services Asia (DSA) exposition this month.

http://www.janes.com/article/79454/...position-after-re-issuance-of-iaf-fighter-rfi


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-April, 2018 18:05 IST
*Air Marshal C Hari Kumar, Air Officer Commanding-In-Chief, Western Air Command Visits Air Force Station Patiala *

Air Marshal C Hari Kumar PVSM AVSM VM VSM ADC, Air Officer Commanding in Chief, Western Air Command and President Air Force Wives Welfare Association (Regional) visited Air Force Station Patiala on 25 Apr 2018. The dignitaries, on their arrival were received by Gp Capt SS Kaila, Station Commander Air Force Station Patiala and Brigadier AS Rathore, Dy GOC 1 Armd Div.

The AOC-in-C, WAC inspected the station and interacted with Air warriors and apprised them on current security scenario and future challenges. During the visit AOC-in-C was briefed on the operational preparedness of the station. He commended the station on their efforts in recently held 'Ex Gagan Shakti'. He urged all Air warriors to be vigilant at all times and be prepared to handle any contingency. Mrs. Devika President AFWWA (R), also inspected AFWWA(L) Thrift shop and interacted with the 'Sanginis' of the station.















The Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Air Command, Air Marshal C. Hari Kumar with the officers during his visit to Air Force Station Patiala, in Punjab on April 25, 2018.




*ARG/BBS*


----------



## araberuni7

Do you guys find any reaction from Russian side after IAF booted both MiG-35 and Su-57 in consecutive weeks? 
The guy who come up with GaN AESA idea in IAF, I applaud him. 
I hope both PAF and BAF learn from IAF. I have read quwa conversation that PAF booted Su-35 after Russia offered Su-35 with downgraded radar to PAF.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-May, 2018 16:27 IST
 First ever online selection of Airmen by the IAF 

In yet another first, the IAF successfully conducted its first online selection test for airmen from 03 to 06 May 18. Taking forward the Digital India Initiative of the Government of India, the first ever Scheduled Test for Airmen Recruitment (STAR) was conducted successfully through computer based online tests in collaboration with Centre for Development of Advanced Computing (CDAC) Pune, a Government of India organisation functioning under the Ministry of Electronics and Information Technology. This is the first instance of any of the three services undertaking selection tests online. This makes it easier for candidates across the country to appear for selection accommodating a wider choice of candidates, without having to apply an early filtration necessary in the earlier selection process.

A total of 409169 candidates had registered for the online STAR examination for Airmen. The online examination was successfully conducted at 439 centres spread over 102 cities across the country. This included over 100 centres in the North Eastern states, J&K and states which have limited representation in the IAF. Over 80% of the candidates were allotted centres of their first choice. 320678 candidates (78.37%) out of those who had registered appeared for the online test.

In the earlier manual pattern of tests, despite the IAF receiving over 4 lakh applications, owing to the limitations of testing capacity at the Airmen Selection Centres, only 80000 to 1 lakh candidates could be called to undergo the written test. Candidates were therefore screened out based on their Class 12 marks, thus denying opportunity to otherwise eligible candidates. In the online test format, all eligible candidates applying for STAR would be tested at examination centres closest to their place of residence. This would imply a near eight fold increase in the number of candidates who would be tested annually. The IAF stands to gain from the larger pool of candidates to choose from, while offering a level playing field to all eligible candidates.

The initiative is part of the Air Headquarters policy to reach out to the best talent to man and service the technology intensive platforms that equip the IAF. Apart from increased transparency and cost reduction, the initiative will help the IAF reach out to the youth in remote corners of the country and help them participate in the selection. Being the first of its kind initiative, the conduct of the examination was closely monitored by the highest echelons of Air Headquarters and Command Headquarters. Hon’ble Raksha Mantri and Chief of the Air Staff complimented the team involved in planning and executing the online tests in collaboration with CDAC, in ensuring that the entire process was executed without any glitch. It is a major milestone that would set a new benchmark for providing a fair opportunity to deserving youth from the remote corners of the country to join the IAF.

********


----------



## araberuni7

India and Sweden will soon sign an agreement on sharing of classified information required for defence manufacturing and co-production in India, as the two sides look forward to open a new chapter in their defence partnership.






Prime Minister Löfven of Sweden welcomed India’s recent accession to the international export control regimes, including to Australia Group (AG), Wassenaar Arrangement (WA), Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR), and The Hague Code of Conduct against Ballistic Missile Proliferation (HCOC), and expressed support for India’s membership of the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).

Swedish defence major SAAB has shown interest in manufacturing Gripen aircraft in India under the ‘Make in India’ initiative. India and Sweden have agreed to strengthen their defence and security cooperation, including in areas of defence production and cyber security.

Gripen E Fighter Jet (Source Saab Group)AAB has partnered with the Adani Group for defence manufacturing, with the joint venture expected to bid for supplying fighter jets to the Indian Air Force. According to the request for information (RFI) floated by the defence ministry earlier this month, the IAF is looking to procure 82 single-seat fighter jets and 27-28 twin-seaters.

Lockheed Martin, Saab and Dassault Aviation are among the manufacturers expected to compete for India’s fighter order. The planes must be largely built locally as part of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s make-in-India drive to build a domestic industrial base.

Source Deccanherald


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-May, 2018 13:30 IST
*Humanitarian and Disaster Relief Seminar: Head Quarter western Air Command *

Head Quarter Western Air Command, situated in Subroto Park, Delhi conducted a seminar on Humanitarian and Disaster relief(HADR) on 14 may 18. The seminar is being conducted to focus onto effective measures to deal with HADR situations in Northern region of India. Apart from the IAF participation, secretary level delegations from the states of Himanchal Pradesh, Rajasthan, Uttrakhand, Haryana, Punjab and Jammu & Kashmir are participating in the seminar. Major respondents to disaster situations like NDMA, NDRF and ITBP are also attending the seminar. 

In disaster situations, more often than not, the IAF is the first responder and kick starts the process of help to the affected population. To its credit, the IAF has not only national disaster relief operations like Op Madad – Chennai Cyclone, Op Rahat– UttrakhandFlash Floods, Op MeghRahat– Flood relief in J&K and relief operations at Andhra Pradesh during cyclone HUD HUD, it also has been carrying out relief actions in the international disaster situations like Evac of Indian Diaspora from Yemen, Op Maitri – earthquake relief at Nepal, cyclone relief at FIJI and flood relief in Sri Lanka. In most cases aircraft and personnel of Western Air Command have been the mainstay of these operations.








On the agenda are also discussions on National Perspective on Disaster Management & Capability Building and Enhancement of disaster relief for the attending states. Discussions on the response procedure using the IAF platforms would also be held at the seminar.


“*I hope that by the end of the seminar we would have a clear understanding between all agencies involved in responding to a crisis situation at the earliest in an effective, efficient and economical manner. This would definitely reduce the loss of life and infrastructure during calamities*” said the Senior Air Staff Officer of Western Air Command, Air Marshal NJS Dhillon AtiVishishtSeva Medal.






HQ WAC has been conducting such seminars and demonstrations across its area of responsibility. The present high level seminar held at Subroto park, New Delhi culminates on 15 May 18.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Road Transport & Highways
10-May, 2018 20:18 IST
De-congestion of Parade Road and Dhaula Kuan 

NHAI opens slip lane for free left at Parade road junction as part of its Dhaula Kuan Airport Decongestion plan. Work done in 40 days. Likely to give huge relief to airport bound traffic. Work involved Construction of RCC boundary wall for Airforce, shifting of water, Sewarge, OFC, electric and gas pipelines.

1.In order to eradicate the problem of traffic congestion in the Dhaula Kuan-Airport Corridor, Ministry of Road Transport &Highways, Govt. of India sanctioned a project for improvement of Dhaula Kuan and Parade Road junction. On account of constraints in transfer of land from Defence Authorities and Forest clearance, this work could physically start on 23.03.2018,

2.  At T- junction near Defence area on Parde Road, the project provide for widening of 1.845 Km. (1.445 Km. along NH-8 and 0.4 Km. along Parade Road) including 3 lane underpass.

3. Inspite of the limited work front and restricted working hours available for construction, due to security concerns of Indian Air Force, NHAI was able to achieve the target of completing First Mile Stone to open 4 lane left side main carriageway on Dhaula Kuan - Airport corridor in Delhi- Gurgaon direction within just 45 days. The work involved shifting of various utilities like over head electric lines, sewer lines, storm water lines, air force OFC network, tree cutting, IGL gas pipe lines etc. and construction of 450 m. RCC panel boundary wall in Air force area and 1400 m. boundary wall in the army area and four lane carriageway (LHS) in Delhi-Jaipur direction.

4. With opening of this carriageway, traffic congestion on LHS of NH-8 will be eased out. The traffic from Dhaula Kuan to Gurgaon and Parade Road will take free left. Gurgaon bound traffic will continue over RTR flyover as it is, but till the completion of underpass, traffic bound to Parade Road will take U-turn below RTR flyover.






****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-May, 2018 14:04 IST
*Summer adventure Camp at Air Force Station Hindan *

A Summer Adventure Camp was organised at Air Force Station Hindan for children and families from 12 to 15 May 2018. The camp is aimed to inculcate and promote the spirit of adventure, camaraderie and virtue of self-discipline among the participants.

A total of 600 personnel including air warriors and their families participated in the camp. Various activities such as Microlight Flying, Power Hand Gliding, Para Sailing, Rappelling, Zorbing, Go Karting and Swimming were organised during the camp. Adequate safety measures were undertaken to safeguard against heat, exhaustion and dehydration of the participants.

The station also made an extra effort to *facilitate participation of specially abled children of Umeed Vidyakiran School and their teachers.* A total of 26 children and 22 staff of the school also participated and enjoyed various adventure activities.

The camp was held in morning and evening sessions to ensure that every participant gets a chance to take part in the organised activities. The participants took part in various activities with full zeal and enthusiasm.











The Senior Air Staff Officer of Head Quarter Western Air Command, Air Marshal N.J.S. Dhillon along with the dignitaries in a group photograph during the Humanitarian and Disaster relief (HADR) seminar, in New Delhi on May 14, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

A view of Mechuka bridge | Photo Credit:  Rahul Karmakar 

GUWAHATI, May 15, 2018 13:07 IST
Updated: May 15, 2018 13:31 IST

Mechuka, a small town in West Siang district ,with an advance landing ground (ALG) that is closest to the border with China.

Also spelt Menchuka, the Buddhist-dominated Mechuka is perched 6,200 feet above sea level in the Eastern Himalayas and at an aerial distance of 29 km from the nearest point on the India-China border.

The landing strip at Mechuka’s ALG, one of six the Defence Ministry had reconstructed, expanded and made operational by April last year, is 4,200 feet long. The Indian Air Force (IAF) controls this ALG as well as the other five – Tuting, Aalo, Pasighat, Vijaynagar and Ziro.

In November 2016, the IAF successfully landed a C-17 Globemaster, a large military cargo aircraft that normally needs a longer runway at sea level, at Mechuka.

“We want to test the waters with a smaller aircraft initially for a once-a-week flight. The frequency and size of fixed-wing aircraft can be increased depending on the response the service ,” Mr. Sona, who represents the Mechuka Assembly constituency, said.

The nine-seater flight service, to be handled by the State’s Civil Aviation department, is not part of New Delhi’s Udey Desh ka Aam Naagrik or UDAN scheme for regional connectivity.

There is a twice-a-week helicopter service between Mechuka and Naharlagun, a commercial helipad near State capital Itanagar. But this service on Mondays and Saturdays is erratic because of unpredictable weather.

Mechuka is about 190 km north west of West Siang district headquarters Aalo. The road has not been in the best of shape, but the State government claims it will benefit from the 1,559 km Trans-Arunachal Highway (from Tawang in north-west to Kanubari in south-east) and branch projects.

The difficulty in reaching Mechuka terrestrially, however, has been a boon in disguise for mountain terrain biking (MTB), Mr. Sona said.

“MTB enthusiasts from all over have certified a 700 km stretch from Mechuka to Itanagar as the best track for mountain biking. We are focusing on this and other adventure sports such as white- water rafting in a big way,” Mr. Sona said.


----------



## Hindustani78

HINDAN: Specially abled children of Umeed Vidyakiran school participating at various activities at a Summer Adventure Camp organised by Indian Air Force at Hindan airbase in Ghaziabad on Tuesday. UNI PHOTO



















Resurfacing of runway underway at the Chandigarh airbase on Wednesday. PTI

*Chandigarh, May 16*

The Chandigarh airport would be a completely certified international airport by August 2019 and its runway would be made available for night operations as well, a senior Indian Air Force official said on Wednesday.

The IAF was executing a multi-phase plan to upgrade operational facilities at the airport, Air Commodore S Srinivasan, Air Officer Commanding (AOC), 12 Wing, Air Force Station, Chandigarh, said at a press conference here. 

“By Feburary 2019, this runway should be ready for all types of aircraft (including long haul wide bodied ones) and by that time taxi links, dispersal area too will be ready. 

“The physical length of the runway will be 12,400 feet and what we call take off distance available will be 10,400 feet, which is good enough for all types of aircraft.

While there were no civilian flights during this period, the IAF aircraft were relocated to alternative air bases in the region to continue operational tasks.

Chandigarh base primarily houses transport aircraft responsible for air maintenance of the northern sector and other communication duties. 

The airport lies in defence airfield that is increasingly being used by civilian operators. The Air Traffic Control and runway operations lie with the IAF.

After completion of the second phase of runway re-carpeting/repair work in May, the effective runway length would increase to 10,400 feet from 7,200 feet. 

“The work on runway was undertaken in 3-4 phases and multiple layers of bitumen are being put. Additional ramp costing is coming to Rs 2 lakh per night as the runway has to be kept operational. 

Touching upon the importance of this base, he said, “This is the biggest air logistics base in India, more so for the armed forces. The entire sustenance of Jammu and Kashmir, starting from Srinagar, right up to the reaches of Karokaram and the Aksai Chin is looked after by this base.” 

“The military aeroplanes that operate from this base—you have the C17s, IL-76, AN32s, MI-26 and a host of other military aircrafts—that come here from different bases operate out of this base. The officer said in case of any closure of the Air Force station or the runway, the biggest loss of efficiency was for the country. 

“The entire mechanism of restricted hours, restricted watch periods directly impacts the supply of basic sustenance equipment material for the Army and the military forces deployed on the borders,” he said.

Replying to a question, he said around 29,000 tonnes of tonnage was supplied annually to Jammu and Kashmir from here. 

Air Force sorties from the base to northern region were 10-15 per day and they were being operated from Ambala till May 31. — PTI


----------



## MimophantSlayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004208298504015872


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

An upgraded Mirage 2000(-5 Mk2) from the Battle Axes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathya

Dante80 said:


> No, it isn't really. Different Air Forces have different requirements, and weigh certain performance, capability, economic, ToT, offset and political factors and attributes differently. There is no such thing as a one-size-fits-all procurement program.
> 
> All in all, I'd have no problem believing or thinking that the F-16 platform is objectively not as good as another platform. I'd never base my assumptions though exclusively or predominantly on the fact that it was not chosen in a specific procurement competition.




Also Indian orders are huge...

Scale of economy , products get cheaper
Spares issues are less
Product future development is gaurenteed


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Bisons!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Exercise Pitch Black 2018 Official Patch for the Indian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Wonderful images from LiveFist and Air Marshal Chopra (R):








Full story here

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

First Indian Air Force Apache and Chinook being tested in AZ.
Looking good in that new color we've never seen Apaches in, only naval Cobras etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Looking good in that new color we've never seen Apaches in, only naval Cobras etc.


Was apparently used for trials by the South Carolina ANG ("A" models though) in Iraq:




On a different note:
Another interesting Paint scheme from many years ago and on a rather interesting aircraft, the much forgotten Su-7, this particular one being from the 222 Sqn "Killers" (Later renamed to "TigerSharks")








Some tidbits on the type during her service years:




> The Su-7 could really fly. Slowly but surely gained the profound respect of pilots flying other fighters. With reheat on, at low level, the Su-7 would leave all others standing, including the MiG-21. Simulated strikes on point-defended targets, with fighters on CAP, proved the point every time, and the Su-7 came to be considered in India as a "Whale of an Aircraft!"






> In the IAF's annual competition for ground attack air defence squadrons, No.221 Sqn won the trophy for highest-proficiency rating in 1973 and 1974, whilst No.222 continued the Su-7's success story by winning the prestigious "Arjuna" gunnery trophy and overall championship in 1978 and 1980, recording an average of 97% hits on target and edging out competing aircraft types of far classier lineage. Yet of all modern combat aircraft inducted into IAF service, the Su-7 had one of the shortest service histories, just under two decades. By contrast the Hunter has notched up well over forty years of service.






> ..........In the first event, a Su-7 and a MiG-21 conducted simulated air combat, an exhilarating display of tight maneuvering in which the Su-7, given the limitations of the airspace, obviously more than held its own. Commencing combat at about 560 mph (900 km/h) at low level, with pre-set call conditions primarily because the MiG-21 has an instant re-light on reheat whilst the Su-7 needs 6-7 seconds for afterburner light up), the "clean" Su-7 out-turned, out-climbed and out accelerated the MiG-21, the critical factor of power reserve standing out in the Sukhoi's favour.



- R Chattopadhyay, Bharat Rakshak Forums.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Was apparently used for trials by the South Carolina ANG ("A" models though) in Iraq:



I stand corrected. I've never seen that color on Apaches.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Gomig-21 said:


> First Indian Air Force Apache and Chinook being tested in AZ.
> Looking good in that new color we've never seen Apaches in, only naval Cobras etc.



Gotta' say, the Grey suits the Apache. Hope they keep it. Looks badass!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dash

Gomig-21 said:


> First Indian Air Force Apache and Chinook being tested in AZ.
> Looking good in that new color we've never seen Apaches in, only naval Cobras etc.



Not AJ, Philladelphia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024137598204174336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

An old one but a great one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

IAF in HADR operations in Nagaland:








Courtesy IAF/RM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-August, 2018 14:45 IST
*Swachh Bharat Abhiyan car cum bike rally *

A Car cum Bike Rally from new Delhi to Thoise via Manali-Leh was flagged off by Air Marshal NJS Dhillon AVSM, Senior Air Staff Officer, HQ Western Air Command New Delhi on 10 Aug 18.The objective of the Rally is to promote Prime Minister’s noble mission of ‘Swachh Bharat Abhiyan’.The Rally aims at spreading awareness amongst tourists and locals to maintain cleanliness in mountains and make them garbage free zones.






The rally team consisting of 12 Airwarriors is headed by Air Vice Marshal AK Singh AVSM VSM,Senior Officer in-charge Administration, HQ WAC. In a span of next 15 days, the team will traverse through Ambala,Manali,Jispa, Pang,Leh,Pangyong Tso,Thoise enroute to its final destination at Base Camp. The rally will culminate in Delhi on 24 Aug 18.






During its journey, the team will interact with the locals and tourists to highlight the importance of cleanliness and the need to protect the environment. They will also spread awareness about ‘Swachhta’ by distributing pamphlets, installing banners and placing dustbins at prominent tourist destinations en-route. The team plans to collect garbage for further disposal of the same at designated places. It is also planned to carry out ‘Swachhta’campaign at Leh city and Thoise in order to make the general public aware of the Mission.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

More from PB2018:





For the TVC Nozzle angle measurement?




And all the Su Pilots seem to be from TACDE too:


----------



## Hindustani78

The Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Air Command, Air Marshal C Hari Kumar in a group photograph with the members of Swachh Bharat Abhiyan Car cum Bike Rally, during the flag-off ceremony, in New Delhi on August 10, 2018.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Awesome image shared by a member on BRF:




T-Bone and TurboKat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Awesome read: "Fighting in the MiG-27"
https://hushkit.net/2018/08/15/flying-and-fighting-in-the-mig-27-interview-with-a-mig-pilot/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-August, 2018 18:43 IST
*IAF Contingent Returns to India on Completion of Ex Pitch Black 2018 *

Ex Pitch Black, a biennial multi-national large force employment warfare exercise was hosted by Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) from 24 Jul 18 to 18 Aug 18 in Darwin, Australia. After successful participation, IAF contingent de-inducted from Australia and in the return leg carried out a bilateral exercise with Royal Malaysian
Air Force from 20 - 22 Aug 18 at Subang Air Base, Malaysia. 

The exercise encompassed interactions, discussions & exchange sorties with the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF). The RMAF crew flew in the IAF Su-30MKI & IAF crew got an opportunity to fly in RMAF Su-30 MKM aircraft. This was the first time that both the forces had come together and undertook flying operations. The C-130 crew of IAF & RMAF also interacted with each other and shared various operating methodology and good practices.

On completion of the exercise, the IAF team comprising of *145 air-warriors, 04 X Su-30 MKI, 01 X C-130J and 01 X C-17 landed on the Indian soil on 23 August 18. *IAF’s participation in Ex Pitch Black along with bilateral exercises with Indonesian and Malaysian Air Force provided an excellent opportunity to all the participants to operate in a multinational environment and take home some of the best practices followed by Air forces around the world. High serviceability of assets and professionalism of IAF personnel during five weeks exercise with Air Forces of 16 different nations won accolades and appreciation from all the participants.










************


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-August, 2018 16:42 IST
*Flag In of Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan Car Cum Bike Rally *

A Car cum Bike Rally was organised by Headquarters Western Air Command, IAF from New Delhi to Thoise from 10-23 Aug 18. The rally was flagged off by Air Marshal NJS Dhillon AVSM, Senior Air Staff Officer, Western Air Command New Delhi on 10 Aug 18.The objective of the rally was to promote the Prime Minister’s noble mission of ‘Swachh Bharat Abhiyan’ amongst tourists and locals enroute.

The team consisting of 12 air warriors was led by Air Vice Marshal AK Singh AVSM VSM, Senior Officer in-charge Administration, Western Air Command. During the span of 15 days, the team travelled from Delhi to Thoise and arrived at New Delhi on 23 Aug 18, a distance of approx 3200 Kms were covered during the journey. The rally had traversed through Ambala, Manali, Jispa and Leh enroute to its final destination at Thoise and back to Delhi via Drass, Kargil, Srinagar, Udhampur and Ambala. Due to unprecedented rainfall and inclement weather condition on Manali-Leh axis, the team had faced great challenges enroute but that did not deter their spirit.

During their journey, the team carried out ‘Swachhta’ Campaigns at Kullu, Manali, Leh, Thoise, Khardungla and Rohtang in order to make the general public aware of the importance of cleanliness. The team also interacted with local populace and tourists, distributed dustbins, pamphlets and installed banners at prominent tourist places. “*At places we helped out tourists whose vehicle had broken down and made sure that the message of Swachh Bharat was imbibed in them*” said Air Vice Marshal AK Singh, the team leader.

The rally was “flagged in” at Western Air Command, New Delhi, by Air Marshal C Hari Kumar, PVSM AVSM VM VSM ADC, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Head Quarter Western Air Command on 23 Aug 18. Air Marshal C Hari Kumar said “*I am extremely pleased that the team was able to achieve their objectives and come back safe and sound. It is the constant endeavour of Indian Air Force to promote a spirit of adventure amongst all and imbibe the initiative of the government at grass root level”*.








*



*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-August, 2018 18:54 IST
*IAF Trans Himalayan Mountain Terrain Biking Expedition (The MTB) *

Indian Air Force is celebrating its 86th Anniversary on 08 Oct 2018. To commemorate this event, IAF has launched a unique event in the form of Trans-Himalayan Mountain Terrain Biking Expedition (THE MTB).

The team for the expedition consists of 18 Air warriors (12 riders and 06 support staff) which also includes two women officers. The expedition started on 17 Aug 18 from Daulat Beg Oldie (DBO) in Ladakh for Kibithu in Arunachal Pradesh. DBO and Kibithu are the two forward most outposts of India in the North and in the East with DBO being the highest Airfield at 16614 feet. The team will cover a distance of more than 4500 Km through mountain terrain of the states of J&K, HP, Uttarakhand, Sikkim, Assam and Arunachal Pradesh.

The Adventure ride that the team is undertaking involves camping and living outdoors, managing and surviving on their own in snow, rain and extreme climatic conditions throughout the expedition. This is the first time that a mountain terrain biking expedition of such a magnitude is being undertaken by IAF. The expedition is led by Wg Cdr S Sharathchandra. The aim of this expedition is to promote spirit of adventure among Air Warriors to undertake daunting challenges and ‘Go Green’ initiative.



************

Ministry of Defence
24-August, 2018 18:46 IST
*Launch of ‘Speedex’ Contract by IAF *

The Stores, Proactive, Efficient and Expeditious Despatch of Extra Size/ Wt Consignment (SPEEDEX) contract was formally launched today by Air Marshal RKS Shera, Air Officer-in-charge Maintenance in the presence of senior IAF officers, MoD dignitaries and CEOs of the companies.

The contract with acronym ‘SPEEDEX’ has been concluded on 28 Jun 18 with M/s Balmer Lawrie & Co Ltd and M/s Ashok Travel and Tours for the Air & Surface component respectively. The ability to ‘lift, shift and move’ is the essence of sound transportation management and it has a profound impact on all principles of Military Logistics. In the past, IAF had been using hired transport for movement of cargo to various IAF bases, which resulted in delay in dispatch of critically required stores. Therefore, a need was felt to reduce the time taken for transportation of items and ensure early availability of stores to the field units.

Aim of the contract is to overcome the delay in piecemeal dispatch of consignment and to move operationally urgent stores by air and normal consignments by surface mode. This would include door to door pickup and delivery facility with fixed timelines, lesser than Speed Post. This contract will enhance support to IAF maintenance activities and improve operational preparedness.










************

The Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Air Command, Air Marshal B. Suresh on behalf of the Chief of the Air Staff, handing over a cheque of Rs. 20 Crore to the Chief Minister of Kerala, Shri Pinarayi Vijayan, towards the CM’s Flood Relief Fund in Kerala, in New Delhi on August 25, 2018.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Wow:


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-September, 2018 10:26 IST
*Ministry of Defence announces aeroshow *

The Government has decided to hold the Aero India 2019 in Bengaluru from 20-24 February 2019. This five-day event will combine a major trade exhibition for the aerospace and defence industries with public air shows. Besides global leaders and big investors in aerospace industry, the show will also see participation by think-tanks from across the world. It will provide a unique opportunity for exchange of information, ideas and new developments in the aviation industry. Besides giving fillip to the domestic aviation industry it would further the cause of Make in India. The Department of Defence Production is committed to make this a successful and result oriented show.

*************
https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...ary-20-2019/article24900352.ece?homepage=true
* There was much deliberation within the Ministry to shift the biennial air show to Uttar Pradesh. It was to be held later this year due to the Lok Sabha polls. *

The next edition of Aero India will be held in Bengaluru from February 20 to 24, 2019, Defence Ministry announced on Saturday ending confusion over change of date and venue.

“This five-day event will combine a major trade exhibition for the aerospace and defence industries with public air shows. Besides global leaders and big investors in aerospace industry, the show will also see participation by think-tanks from across the world,” the ministry said in a statement.

There was much deliberation within the Ministry to shift the biennial air show to Uttar Pradesh. It was to be held later this year due to Lok Sabha polls. However, there were wide concerns and criticism that Lucknow doesn’t have the infrastructure in place to hold an exhibition of such magnitude.

Yelahanka Air Force station in Bengaluru has hosted all the 11 editions of Aero India so far and has emerged as a premier air show in Asia.

Besides giving a fillip to the domestic aviation industry it would further the cause of Make in India, the ministry added.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-September, 2018 19:39 IST
*Air force association Celebrates Annual Day *



The Annual Day of Air Force Association began in the morning with the Wreath Laying Ceremony at Amar Jawan Jyoti at India Gate today in the memory of those who laid down their lives for the motherland. The wreath was placed by President of Air Force Association Veteran Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha PVSM AVSM VM. This was followed by Annual General Body Meeting held at Air Force Auditorium, Subroto Park, where-in some of the Air Force Nonagenarians and Octogenarians were honoured and were presented mementos by the Air Force Association, wishing them a healthy and long life. The Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC was the Chief Guest who addressed the gathering. Retired Chiefs of the Air Staff, very large number of Officers and airmen attended the Annual General Meeting.

Air Force Association is a welfare organisation in the non-governmental sector, actively involved in the welfare of air veterans and their families. The organisation is also deeply committed in alleviating the sufferings of the widows and the destitute children.

The Association was established on 15 Sep 1980 under the patronage of Marshal of the Air Force Arjan Singh DFC. It has nineteen branches spread all over the country. In addition, it has two branches in UK and Australia. It has more than 84015 Air Veteran members and 4324 Spouse members on its roll. The current President of the Association is Veteran Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha PVSM AVSM VM.

The raising day of the Air Force Association is celebrated on 15 Sep every year. It is an occasion when the valour and heroic deeds of gallant Air Force personnel, who had made supreme sacrifice in the past to defend our country, are remembered. The Annual Day also provides opportunities to the serving and the retired Air Force personnel to strengthen the bonds of comradeship, brotherhood and espirit-de-corps.



*************

AB/MKR


(Release ID :183488)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-October, 2018 20:18 IST
Air Marshal Anil Khosla PVSM AVSM VM took over as Vice Chief of Air Staff 

Air Marshal Anil Khosla PVSM AVSM VM took over as the Vice Chief of Air Staff on 01 Oct 2018

Born on 09 Apr 59, Air Marshal an alumni of the National Defence Academy, was commissioned in Indian Air Force in Dec 79. Air officer has over 4000 hours of accident free flying mainly on different variants of Jaguar, Mig-21 and Kiran aircraft.

Air Officer has been Directing Staff at prestigious institutions like Tactics and Combat Development Establishment (TACDE) and Flying Instructor School (FIS). He has commanded a Jaguar squadron with maritime role and two frontline bases of the IAF at Jaisalmer & Ambala. As an Air Marshal he has held appointment of Senior Air Staff Officer, Central Air Command, Director General Air (Operations) at Air HQ (Vayu Bhawan) and Director General (Inspection & Safety) at Air HQ (RK Puram). His last appointment was AOC-in-C EAC.

For his distinguished service Air Marshal Anil Khosla has been awarded Param Vishisht Seva Medal, Ati Vishisht Seva Medal,Vayu Sena Medal and has been commended by the CAS. He was also commended by AOC-in-C, during flying training period as a cadet.






Air Marshal Anil Khosla took over as the Vice Chief of Air Staff, in New Delhi on October 01, 2018.






The Vice Chief of Air Staff, Air Marshal Anil Khosla paying homage to the martyrs, at Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on October 01, 2018.







The Vice Chief of Air Staff, Air Marshal Anil Khosla inspecting the Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on October 01, 2018.






The Vice Chief of Air Staff, Air Marshal Anil Khosla calling on the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, in New Delhi on October 01, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-October, 2018 10:03 IST
*Air Marshal Amit Dev VSM takes over as the Director General Air (OPS) *

Air Marshal Amit Dev VSM, graduated from National Defence Academy in December 1981 and was commissioned in the Indian Air Force, in the fighter stream of Flying Branch, on 29 Dec 1982.

He has flown various types of fighter and trainer aircraft in the inventory of IAF and has approximately 2500 hours of flying experience. He is an alumnus of Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment, Defence Services Staff College, College of Air Warfare and National Defence College.

In his 36 years of illustrious service, he has held important field and staff appointments that includes command of a fighter squadron, Air Defence Direction Centre, an operational fighter base and Advance HQ, South Western Air Command. He has served as Joint Director Tactical Operations, Director Air Staff Inspection, Principal Director Air Staff Inspection and Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Inspection), at Air HQ. The Air Officer was Air-I of Central Air Command and Chief Staff Officer (Air Vector) at Strategic Forces Command.

He was commended by the Chief of the Air Staff in 1995 and awarded Vishisht Seva Medal for distinguished service in 2010.






Ministry of Defence
02-October, 2018 10:00 IST
*Air Marshal VR Chaudhari AVSM VM takes over as the Deputy Chief of the Air Staff *

Air Marshal VR Chaudhari AVSM VM was commissioned into Fighter Stream of the IAF on 29 Dec 1982. He is an alumni of the National Defence Academy. The Air Officer has flown various aircraft and is experienced on MiG-21, MiG-23MF, MiG-29 and SU-30MKI with a flying experience over 3800 hrs. He is a Cat A Qualified Flying Instructor, a graduate of the Defence Services Staff College and an Instrument Rating Instructor and Examiner. The Air Marshal has a rich experience of operational flying, having undertaken numerous Air Defence missions during Op-Meghdoot and Op-Safed Sagar.

The Air Officer has been an Air Force Examiner on several types of fighter and trainer aircraft. He commanded a MiG-29 Squadron and served as the Chief Operations Officer of Air Force Station Srinagar. He commanded a forward base before taking over as Air I at HQ CAC IAF. He has been an Instructor at DSSC Wellington as well as DSCSC at Zambia. He served as the AA to the CAS and later commanded Air Force Station Pune. On promotion to AVM, he tenanted the appointment of Deputy Commandant Air Force Academy and as ACAS Ops (Air Defence). Before taking over as Deputy Chief of the Air Staff he was the Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Personnel Officers).

***************






Ministry of Defence
02-October, 2018 09:57 IST
Air Marshal Raghunath Nambiar AVSM VM & BAR takes over Command as Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Air Command 

Air Marshal Raghunath Nambiar took over as the Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Air Command of Indian Air Force on 01 October 2018. 

Air Marshal Raghunath Nambiar is an alumnus of the National Defence Academy and was commissioned in the IAF as Fighter Pilot in June 1981. He is an Experimental Test Pilot and has flown 42 types of aircraft as Pilot in Command. He has the distinction of having the highest number of flying hours on the Mirage-2000 in the IAF, with over 2300 flying hrs on the aircraft to his credit, and a total of 5100 hrs of flying experience. He is a member of the Society of Experimental Test Pilots and was the Project Test Pilot for the Light Combat Aircraft “Tejas”.

Air Marshal Raghunath Nambiar has been a Flight commander of a Mirage-2000 Squadron, the Senior Test Pilot and Commanding Officer of the Flight Test Squadron at Aircraft System Testing Establishment (ASTE). He has commanded the oldest Squadron of the IAF, the prestigious No. 1 Squadron. He flew the Mirage-2000 in combat during the Kargil conflict and has flown 25 operational missions. He was the Director of Space Applications at Air HQ and the Chief Operations Officer of Air Force Stn Gwalior. He was posted to Embassy of India in Israel as the Defence Attaché. He was the Principle Director of Offensive Operations at Air HQ. The Air Officer has also held the appointments of Air Officer Commanding Air Force Station Jamnagar, Commandant ASTE, Air Defence Commander Western Air Commander, Senior Air Staff Officer (SASO) of Southern Air Command, Training Command and EAC. Before taking over as the AOC-in-C of EAC, he was the Deputy Chief of the Air Staff.

Air Marshal Raghunath Nambiar was awarded the Vayu Sena Medal for Gallantry by the President of India for the Kargil Operations. He was awarded a Bar to the Vayu Sena Medal for flight testing the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) in 2002, during its first phase of flight testing. He was commended by the Chief of Air Staff in 1991 and by the C-in-C of Strategic Force Command in 2005. He was awarded the Ati Vishist Seva Medal in 2015.

***************






Ministry of Defence
02-October, 2018 09:55 IST
*Air Marshal Harjit Singh Arora AVSM takes over Command as Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief South Western Air Command *

Air Marshal Harjit Singh Arora AVSM took over as Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief (AOC-in-C), South Western Air Command at Gandhinagar on 01 Oct 18. He succeeds Air Mshl RK Dhir PVSM, AVSM, VSM, ADC who retired on 30 Sep 18. 

The Air Marshal was commissioned in the Indian Air Force as a fighter pilot in Dec 1981. He has rich and diverse experience of accident free operational flying which includes MiG 21, MiG 29 and other aircraft in IAF inventory, including helicopters. He is a meritorious graduate of Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment, Defence Services Staff College and National Defence College. He is also Master of Philosophy in Defence and Strategic Studies.

Air Officer commanded a MiG-21 Bis Sqn in the South Western sector and later was Commander of Air Defence Direction Centre in the same sector. He went on to command a premier MiG-29 Base on the western border and as an Air Vice Marshal he was Air Defence Commander at Headquarters of Western Air Command as well as Eastern Air Command. As an Air Marshal he has held the appointments of Director General (Inspection and Safety) and was Director General Air (Operations) at Air HQ before taking over as the AOC-in-C.

He has also served as Directing Staff at ‘Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment’ and as a Flying Inspector in the ‘Directorate of Air Staff Inspection’. He was Defence Attache in the Embassy of India, Bangkok, Thailand from 2006 to 2009.

For his distinguished service, he was awarded ‘Ati Vishisht Seva Medal’ by the President of India on 26 Jan 2011.

************


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A plane that I have been longing to see in action:
MiG 29UPG from Adampur.(A handful of the best Close combat pilots make to the MiG29,IIRC)


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh flagging off the first RCS flight from Dehradun to Pithoragarh, in Dehradun, Uttarakhand on October 08, 2018. The Chief Minister of Uttarakhand, Shri Trivendra Singh Rawat and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-October, 2018 13:31 IST
*Retired IAF officer donates 17 lakhs to school where late wife taught for 21 years *

Wing Commander (Retd) JP Baduni is a veteran officer of the IAF. His wife, late Mrs Vidhu Baduni was a teacher in the Air Force Golden Jubilee Institute for a period of 21 Years from 1986. She expired on 06 Feb this year due to a cardiac arrest. In her memory her husband Wg Cdr (Retd) JP Baduni donated a sum of *Rs 17 Lakh* to the school she had served as a devoted PRT.

“*Part of the donation, Rs 10 Lakh, would be used for awarding scholarships and prizes to students of classes V to XI, achieving meritious excellence in the field of academics every year. The other part would go towards the infrastructure development of the primary wing of the school*” said the principal Mrs Poonam S Rampal.

Earlier, during the sombre function at the school premises where the cheque was handed over, Wg Cdr (Retd) Baduni expressed that he would like to donate the sum of money to the institution where his beloved wife served and held very close to her heart. The money was exclusively from the savings of his late wife which she had accumulated over the years from the service rendered at the school. He also hoped that this would be a befitting homage to his late wife and would help the deserving students in their pursuance of excellence.

*****

*ARG/BBS*


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa felicitating JWO Ravi Kumar on winning Bronze Medal in 10Mtr. Air Rifle (Mixed) event in the 18th Asian Games held at Indonesia, during a felicitation ceremony, in New Delhi on October 10, 2018.








The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa felicitating a member of the Trans Himalayan Mountain Terrain Bike (MTB) Expedition, in New Delhi on October 10, 2018.








The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa congratulating the team leader on successful completion of Trans Himalayan Mountain Terrain Bike (MTB) Expedition, in New Delhi on October 10, 2018.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

SP11


----------



## polanski

Indian Air Force is buying NASAMS II from Raytheon to protect Delhi from any incoming cruise missiles. India requested foreign military sales of several units of NASAMS II. 

https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.co...ed-surface-to-air-missile-system-nasams-gbad/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-October, 2018 15:14 IST
*Raksha Rajya Mantri, Dr Subhash Bhamre inaugurates Air force commanders’ conference *

The second Bi-annual Indian Air Force Commanders’ Conference of 2018 was inaugurated today by Hon’ble Raksha Rajya Mantri at Air HQ (Vayu Bhawan). Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, welcomed Hon’ble Raksha Rajya Mantri, Dr Subhash Bhamre and introduced the Indian Air Force Commanders to him.

Raksha Rajya Mantri addressed the Air Force Commanders on the inaugural day of the conference and stressed upon the vital role being played by the Indian Air Force for enabling Republic of India to be the Net Security Provider in the IOR in furtherance of the Prime Minister’s SAGAR (Security And Growth for All in the Region) Doctrine. He reiterated the fact that the Indian Air Force is the most technologically intensive and quickest military response available to the Government for furthering Republic of India’s leverage. During his address the Raksha Rajya Mantri said “I commend the Indian Air Force leadership in promoting indigenisation in multiple ways. Indian Air Force’s resolve to wholeheartedly support the indigenous LCA programme by committing to procure 18 squadrons of LCA and its variants endorsing its capability is notable and praiseworthy. Indian Air Force leading the thrust to promote Republic of India’s indigenous bio-jet fuel program would surely go a long way in reducing Republic of India’s crude oil import bill by more than 10% and augment farmers’ incomes substantially. The Mehar Baba Swarm Drone Competition is a highly exciting development and I wish it all success in identifying innovative technology in Unmanned Aerial Systems. Indian Air Force is perhaps the first service to kickstart an Artificial Intelligence Project with the participation of the private industry and the progress of this project is extremely heartening” 

The CAS while addressing the Commanders emphasized on the need for robust training of Indian Air Force personnel in order to maintain Indian Air Force’s operational competence and reiterated the need for holding an operational edge over our adversaries through focused operational training, keeping it in line with our concept of operations. He stressed upon the need for joint training with Indian Army and Indian Navy in order to enhance the synergy between the services for ensuring national security.

The Commanders’ conference is planned for two days, wherein discussions will take place on maintaining combat worthiness and the cutting edge of Indian Air Force by suitably refining the training pattern. Training for future inductions like Rafale and Tejas fighter Jets, Chinook and Apache helicopters, SPYDER & Medium Range Surface to Air Missile would also be discussed.
The Commanders will also interact with a team of senior officials from HAL and discuss issues pertaining to production, upgradation, indigenization, design & development of various equipment and aircraft. 

***********







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre interacting with the Commanders of Indian Air Force, during the Air Force Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 11, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.







The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre with the Commanders of Indian Air Force, during the Air Force Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 11, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.


----------



## polanski

Su-57 was to exploit Indians. Russia cancelled Su-57 program. Su-57 was exposed as fraudulent program. 
https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...hter-jet-features-su-57-photos-radars-beaming


----------



## Hindustani78

The Air Officer-in-Charge Administration, Air Marshal H.N. Bhagwat at the inauguration of the 59th Edition of Subroto Cup International Football Tournament, at Dr. B.R. Ambedkar Stadium, in New Delhi on October 25, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-October, 2018 18:36 IST
*IAF Seminar on Emerging Trends in Aviation Engineering and Logistics (AVIAMAT – 2018) *

Indian Air Force is organising a two day seminar on ‘Emerging Trends in Aviation Engineering and Logistics’ (AVIAMAT-2018) at Air Force Auditorium, Subroto Park, New Delhi from 31 Oct 18 – 01 Nov 18. Today morning the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC delivered the key note address. The focus of the seminar is usable emerging and futuristic innovative aviation technologies.

The Seminar is bringing together designers, producers and users of high-tech aviation equipment to discuss the potential of innovative indigenous technologies. Budding Innovators and start ups are having an opportunity to showcase their ideas, designs and products. Topics on wide range of subjects like Path Breaking Aviation Engineering Technologies, Indigenous Development of Innovative Technologies, Emerging Trends in Aviation Fuel Management, Emerging Trends in Aviation Training and Evolving Technologies in Military Aviation Sensors would be presented. A display of futuristic technology products is also being organized as part of the seminar.

The AVIAMAT Seminar will see participation of aviation experts from three services, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), Hindustan Aeronautical Limited (HAL) and start ups from the private sector.



*******************








The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa along with other dignitaries releasing the book on AVIAMAT- 2018, during the inauguration ceremony of seminar on Emerging Trends in Aviation Engineering and Logistics (AVIAMAT-2018), in New Delhi on October 31, 2018.







The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa visiting an exhibition after inauguration ceremony of seminar on Emerging Trends in Aviation Engineering and Logistics (AVIAMAT-2018), in New Delhi on October 31, 2018.







The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa interacting with the participants of exhibition after inauguration ceremony of seminar on Emerging Trends in Aviation Engineering and Logistics (AVIAMAT-2018), in New Delhi on October 31, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-November, 2018 13:17 IST
Air Marshal Pradeep Padmakar Bapat VSM takes over as the Air Officer-in-Charge Administration of Indian Air Force 

Air Marshal Pradeep Padmakar Bapat VSM took over as Air Officer-in Charge Administration (AOA) of Indian Air Force on 01 Nov 18. He succeeds Air Marshal HN Bhagwat AVSM VM who retired on 31 Oct 18. Air Marshal PP Bapat was commissioned in the Indian Air Force in the Administrative Branch on 28 May 1983. A post Graduate in Zoology from Vikram University Ujjain, he was commissioned as a Fighter Controller. He has also carried out the assignments of Senior Administrative Officer and Chief administrative Officer of a Su-30 base in his subsequent tenures. He was a member of Indian Air Force team which participated in a joint exercise with South African Air Force named Golden Eagle at Hoiedspruits in South Africa. Prior to assuming the duties of AOA, he discharged the responsibilities of Director General (Works & Ceremonials).

Air Marshal Pradeep Padmakar Bapat is a keen sportsman and has represented Madhya Pradesh state twice in National Cycle Polo tournament. He was associated with the Air Force Cycle Polo team as a Manager for three years. He was also appointed by Cycle Polo Federation of India as the Manager to Indian Cycle Polo team during last

Tri-series tournament between India, Pakistan and Nepal held at Jodhpur.

In recognition of his meritorious service and exceptional professionalism, he was awarded ‘Vishisht Seva Medal’ by President of India in 2014.

********


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa inspecting the guard of honour, during the WAC Station Commanders’ Conference: 2018, at HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on November 01, 2018.






The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa addressing the Commanders of Western Air Command, during the WAC Station Commanders’ Conference: 2018, at HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on November 01, 2018.






The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa interacting with the Commanders of Western Air Command, during the WAC Station Commanders’ Conference: 2018, at HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on November 01, 2018.






The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa in a group photograph with the Commanders of Western Air Command, during the WAC Station Commanders’ Conference: 2018, at HQ Western Air Command, in New Delhi on November 01, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-November, 2018 17:48 IST
*33rd Annual Day Celebration in AFGJI *

Air Force Golden Jubilee Institute, Subroto Park celebrated its 33rd Annual Day on the 3rd of November 2018 on the theme ‘*RAS TARANGINI*’. The event began with the esteemed Chief Guest, Air Marshal PP Bapat Vishisht Seva Medal, Air Officer- in Charge Administration, Indian Air Force and his wife, Mrs Smita Bapat lighting the ceremonial lamp along with Air Commodore M Mohanta, Principal Director Schools Adventure and Sports and Chairman Managing Committee, Air Force Schools, Mrs Bandita Mohanta, Wg Cdr Madhu Sengar- Executive Director and the Principal, Mrs Poonam S Rampal.

The Welcome Address was given by the School Head boy, Eric Chopra. The invocation ‘*Ahvaan – Call for resurrection’’* was a prayer to the Almighty to restore peace and tranquility in the world. It exemplified the need of the hour and showcased the power that peace and harmony possess over the evils prevalent in our society and was performed by the talented choir of the institution, ‘Ekyataan’. The Annual School Report was presented by the Principal, Mrs Poonam S Rampal and the students. A presentation was shown highlighting the achievements and progress of the school. It was a moment of pride when scholarships and awards were given away to the exemplary achievers of all the three wings during the Prize Distribution Ceremony, amidst thunderous applause from the audience.

The dance-drama ‘*RASTARANGINI*’, encapsulated and exemplified the gamut of emotions that find a wonderful manifestation in the life of the hero, the slayer, the guide and the saviour – Lord Krishna. It was a collaborative effort of the students of the Primary, Senior and the Special Wing. The auditorium foyer was decorated with rangoli and paintings based on the life of Lord Krishna. The Chief Guest then addressed the audience and applauded the efforts of the staff and over 350 students who came together to put up a successful event. The occasion ended with the Vote of Thanks proposed by the School Head girl, Shefali Arora.

***

*ARG/BBS *


----------



## polanski

An antidote to S-400 (SA21 Growler) ,https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.co...ald-an-antidote-to-s-400-triumf-sa-21-growler
since India is buying S-400, India should consider countering the S-400.


----------



## Hindustani78

polanski said:


> An antidote to S-400 (SA21 Growler) ,https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.co...ald-an-antidote-to-s-400-triumf-sa-21-growler
> since India is buying S-400, India should consider countering the S-400.



MALD can be successfully used against Russian Almaz-Antay S-400 Triumf (SA-21), S-300, Buk-M3,– the Chinese HQ-16, HQ-22 and HQ-9 variants of Air Defence System very good information but Indian Air Defenses Systems are being produced by Indian Defense Industries.


----------



## polanski

Hindustani78 said:


> MALD can be successfully used against Russian Almaz-Antay S-400 Triumf (SA-21), S-300, Buk-M3,– the Chinese HQ-16, HQ-22 and HQ-9 variants of Air Defence System very good information but Indian Air Defenses Systems are being produced by Indian Defense Industries.


India operates 10 C-17 hence India has the capacity to launch MALD from the host aircraft i.e. C-17.


----------



## Hindustani78

polanski said:


> India operates 10 C-17 hence India has the capacity to launch MALD from the host aircraft i.e. C-17.



Indian Air Force is having different option that is Chambal Transport Plane which has been introduced for Airborne infantry but can even be used for carrying Surface to Air missile to knock down enemies incoming Ballistic Missiles.


----------



## polanski

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian Air Force is having different option that is Chambal Transport Plane which has been introduced for Airborne infantry but can even be used for carrying Surface to Air missile to knock down enemies incoming Ballistic Missiles.


You are comparing apple with orange. MALD is 926km range decoy and Astra is a A2A missile. What is the point to compare both?


----------



## Hindustani78

polanski said:


> You are comparing apple with orange. MALD is 926km range decoy and Astra is a A2A missile. What is the point to compare both?



Chambal Transport Plane will be used with Surface to Air missile to knock down enemies incoming Ballistic Missiles. Brahmos Air extended version is already there, 732 kms.

HAL/NAL Regional Transport Aircraft (RTA), a range of 1,350 nm (2,500 km), and require a take-off field length and landing field length of 900m (2,950 ft). The aircraft would have a length of 28.6m and a wing-span of 29.4m. The aircraft would have a service ceiling of 30,000 ft.


----------



## polanski

Hindustani78 said:


> Chambal Transport Plane will be used with Surface to Air missile to knock down enemies incoming Ballistic Missiles. Brahmos Air extended version is already there, 732 kms.
> 
> HAL/NAL Regional Transport Aircraft (RTA), a range of 1,350 nm (2,500 km), and require a take-off field length and landing field length of 900m (2,950 ft). The aircraft would have a length of 28.6m and a wing-span of 29.4m. The aircraft would have a service ceiling of 30,000 ft.


Do you understand what is a decoy in military terminology? So you are saying Brahmos is decoy. Decoy is used to jam enemy radar and A2/AD. Let me ask this question, does Indian Air Force has or used decoy? What is the make and model of decoy?


----------



## Akasa

The first Rafale for the Indian Air Force made its maiden flight on October 30, 2018. More are in assembly in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Akasa said:


> The first Rafale for the Indian Air Force made its maiden flight on October 30, 2018. More are in assembly in France.
> 
> View attachment 516386


Rafale is going to be great assets for India for many years to come. Rafale is the most technologically advanced fighter jet of Indian Air Force. Good on India.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Air Officer-in-Charge Administration, Air Marshal Pradeep Padmakar Bapat with the runner up team of St. Joseph International School Hisar, Haryana (CBSE) after final match of Junior Girl (U-17) of Subroto Cup International Football Tournament-2018, at Dr. B.R. Ambedkar Stadium, in New Delhi on November 09, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
27-November, 2018 19:17 IST
*President of India to Present Standards to 118 Helicopter Unit and Colours to Air Defence College on November 29 *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, will visit Assam (Guwahati) on November 28 and 29, 2018. On November 29, 2018, the President will present Standards to 118 Helicopter Unit and Colours to Air Defence College.

***

AKT/VJ/SK


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
29-November, 2018 12:19 IST
*President of Republic of India presents Standards to 118 Helicopter Unit and Colours to Air Defence College *

The President of Republic of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, presented Standards to 118 Helicopter Unit and Colours to Air Defence College in Guwahati, Assam today (November 29, 2018).

Speaking on the occasion, the President of Republic of India said that the world looks at India differently today. India is seen as an eminent power, expected to play a prominent role in shaping the global paradigm with regards to international security, trade and commerce, and environmental protection. India’s rise in the international order has many dimensions to it. And it draws heavily from the capabilities and valour of our Armed Forces, including our air warriors.

*Click here for President's speech*

*****

AKT/VJ/SK







The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind reviewing the parade, during the presentation of President’s Standard to 118 HU and President’s Colours to Air Defence College, at Air Force Station Guwahati on November 29, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.






The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind reviewing the parade, during the presentation of President’s Standard to 118 HU and President’s Colours to Air Defence College, at Air Force Station Guwahati on November 29, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.






The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind awarding the President’s Colours to Air Defence College, at Air Force Station Guwahati on November 29, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.






The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind awarding the President’s Standard to 118 HU, at Air Force Station Guwahati on November 29, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.






The President and Supreme Commander of the Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind releasing the First Day Covers of Air Defence College, at Air Force Station Guwahati on November 29, 2018. The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa is also seen.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071408518991880192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071408078271201285


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

An epic read:
The MiG-25 in the Indian Air force by Air Marshal Sumit Mukerji(R)
https://hushkit.net/2018/12/12/loneliness-at-mach-3-interview-with-a-mig-25-foxbat-pilot/


----------



## Tejas Spokesman

Sukhoi 30 Upgrade will be signed after production ends by HAL.


----------



## lemurian

https://www.aninews.in/news/nationa...io-jet-fuel-blended-sortie201812172056450001/
*
IAF flies India's first bio-jet fuel blended sortie*
*



*



A team from the Aircraft Systems and Testing Establishment (ASTE), Indian Air Force's premier testing establishment, flew India's first military flight using blended bio-jet fuel on Russian-made An-32 transport aircraft here on Monday. The aircraft was flown by experimental test pilots and test engineers from ASTE. The project is a combined effort of IAF , Defence Research, and Development Organisation (DRDO), Directorate General Aeronautical Quality Assurance (DGAQA) and CSIR-Indian Institute of Petroleum. 

The IAF carried out extensive engine tests of the sortie on the ground. This was followed by flight trials using 10 per cent bio-jet blended ATF. The fuel is made from Jatropha oil sourced from Chhattisgarh Biodiesel Development Authority (CBDA) and then processed at CSIR-IIP, Dehradun. In July, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa had announced IAF's intention to promote biojet fuels. Addressing the CII-SIDM seminar on promoting indigenised technologies, the Air Chief Marshal had stated that IAF was keen to fly the AN-32 aircraft with 10 per cent bio-jet fuel in the Republic Day flypast on January 26 next year.


----------



## #hydra#

Is it true that IAF placed fresh order for additional mki


----------



## Nilgiri

#hydra# said:


> Is it true that IAF placed fresh order for additional mki



Likely about 40 I have heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

And the first CH 47F arrives in India!




I hope our "Featherweights"  gets this bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

@Knuckles @Bilal Khan 777

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

randomradio said:


> @Knuckles @Bilal Khan 777



Is this from Aero India? It is an iteration of DARIN III?


----------



## randomradio

Nilgiri said:


> Is this from Aero India? It is an iteration of DARIN III?



It's an upgrade program for DARIN II, but it's all weapons so will be available for DARIN III also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan 777

randomradio said:


> @Knuckles @Bilal Khan 777



The upgrade program looks promising, but i wonder if the Jags have airframe life left for such an ambitious upgrade. On the same coin, will this ever be fully realized or implemented?


----------



## randomradio

Bilal Khan 777 said:


> The upgrade program looks promising, but i wonder if the Jags have airframe life left for such an ambitious upgrade. On the same coin, will this ever be fully realized or implemented?



There are 118 Jaguars out of which 80 Jaguars have a lot of life left. Among those 37 were inducted in the 2000s and will see service well into the 2040s. The other 80 will receive new engines and form 4 squadrons while ~38 of the oldest Jaguars will be phased out starting in 2028. The last 4 squadrons will be phased out starting from 2035, so there's plenty of flying time to look forward to.

DARIN I Jaguars will receive the ongoing DARIN III upgrade. DARIN II Jaguars can receive the Jaguar Max upgrades. It's up to the IAF whether they want DARIN III upgrades on the DARIN IIs or whether they opt for Max or a combination of the two. But the external stores will be common among multiple aircraft, so inducting those won't be a problem. The number of aircraft available along with 2 decades more of service makes it viable.

There's also the unmanned wingman program.
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ind...gman-drone-could-redefine-air-warfare-1996251

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Today this baby officially became battle tested*.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RPK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100234546467893248

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MimophantSlayer

CyclopS said:


> *Today this baby officially became battle tested*.
> View attachment 542101
> 
> 
> View attachment 542100



*Netra AEW&CS* can detect targets as far as *475km*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak




----------



## The Deterrent

IAF's decoy for Su-30 observed at Sirsa AFS in 19/10/2018 GE imagery. Likely that IAF has produced hundreds of such kind of decoys of all combat aircrafts for diversion, in case of aerial attacks against its airbases. This is nothing new or unprecedented, its just an observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

The Deterrent said:


> IAF's decoy for Su-30 observed at Sirsa AFS in 19/10/2018 GE imagery. Likely that IAF has produced hundreds of such kind of decoys of all combat aircrafts for diversion, in case of aerial attacks against its airbases. This is nothing new or unprecedented, its just an observation.
> 
> View attachment 550760



That's a poorly made decoy..


----------



## The Deterrent

sathya said:


> That's a poorly made decoy..


Perhaps incomplete at that point in time. 
Regardless, decoys are supposed to be cheap and not the exact replicas in order to be cost-effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118425999073521664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118776066548486145

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129349058836029440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129350345639940097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

was the Antonov An-70 ever offered to the IAF, or negative. I am quite interested in the IAF and their procurements.


----------



## Amigator

From Discover on Google https://sputniknews.com/amp/asia/201906081075738597-goa-airport-closed-mig-29k-fighter/

So after one incident another waits to happen. Best Air Force IAF "I AM FOOLISH"


----------



## RPK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138383237481283584


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144623298849853440

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anik101

Voice Command System integrated for the first time in India on an aircraft. After successful R&D of VACS, it's integrated on Hawk-i & started testing with test pilots. It reads pilot's voice command, answers back a logical response & the displays activate the commanded function.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146927470873985024
Selection process for Indian astronauts has started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

To all the IAF enthusiasts and experts,

At this stage, which fighter jet is India most likely to choose for the 110 fighter jet tender ?


----------



## MilSpec

nick_indian said:


> To all the IAF enthusiasts and experts,
> 
> At this stage, which fighter jet is India most likely to choose for the 110 fighter jet tender ?


Rafale F.4 or F/A18SH
Also, the 110 will be clubbed with the Navy's requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

MilSpec said:


> Rafale F.4 or F/A18SH
> Also, the 110 will be clubbed with the Navy's requirement.



Thanks. As per you which one is more likely amongst the two ? For navy, I believe the Superhornet would be more suitable right ?


----------



## MilSpec

nick_indian said:


> Thanks. As per you which one is more likely amongst the two ? For navy, I believe the Superhornet would be more suitable right ?


SH comes with possible support for Emals, on one on one comparison, F4 is miles ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

MilSpec said:


> SH comes with possible support for Emals, on one on one comparison, F4 is miles ahead.



Thanks.

I wonder why they decided to go for a fresh tender ? They cancelled the tender in which the Rafale was already selected. Do you think that was done to accommodate an American jet ?


----------



## MilSpec

nick_indian said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wonder why they decided to go for a fresh tender ? They cancelled the tender in which the Rafale was already selected. Do you think that was done to accommodate an American jet ?


MII was the issue, MoD needs a jet that it can almost build as many it wants to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Whatever they get, I hope they get it quickly as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Anik101 said:


> Voice Command System integrated for the first time in India on an aircraft. After successful R&D of VACS, it's integrated on Hawk-i & started testing with test pilots. It reads pilot's voice command, answers back a logical response & the displays activate the commanded function.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146927470873985024


This is an open source available system and source code actually... Interesting that stuff like this is being integrated right now.. German cars Navi had this in them about 5-6 years ago.



nick_indian said:


> Whatever they get, I hope they get it quickly as possible.


Yep, that is critical. Been too long coming, this one... (and one can't somehow come to trust anything coming from the Amreekan establishment - the being the bias that does exist)


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The old war horse Avro still going strong!


----------



## Maxpane

https://loveknowledgeandart.blogspot.com/2019/08/indian-flankers-in-france.html?m=1FOUR INDIAN Air Force (IAF) Su-30MKI fighters from No 24 Squadron at Bareilly Air Force Station arrived in France on June 28 to take part in the bilateral Exercise Garuda. The Flankers were refuelled by a French Air Force C-135FR tanker over the Mediterranean during the last stage of their ferry flight to France. The Garuda tactical air manoeuvres took place at Base Aérienne 118 Mont-de-Marsan from July 1-12 and also involved Armée de l’Air Rafale, Alpha Jet, Mirage 2000, C-135, E-3F, C-130 and CN235 aircraft. The Su-30s were supported on their trip by a pair of IAF C-17As from No 81 Squadron and a single No 78 Squadron Il-78MKI tanker. Serials of the Su-30MKIs comprised SB138, SB423, SB430 and SB435.


----------



## Trango Towers

Gandhi G in da house said:


> To all the IAF enthusiasts and experts,
> 
> At this stage, which fighter jet is India most likely to choose for the 110 fighter jet tender ?


I hope it's the 75 gen fully clocked tejas


----------



## polanski

*Indian Air Force not keen on getting an extra 40 Su-30MKI fighters*
By
Dario Leone
-
Jun 14 2018
0
1574



*Actually half of the service fighter fleet is made up of the aircraft and the Su-30MKI is expensive to maintain*
The Indian Air Force (IAF) is not keen to buying an extra 40 Su-30MKI fighters. Actually half of the service fighter fleet is made up of the aircraft and the Sukhoi fighter is expensive to maintain.

India’s Mail Today in fact was told by government sources that “The Russians along with the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), which assembles the planes in India, have offered to sell 40 more of these planes to the Air Force but the Air Force does not seem to be very keen on acquiring them due to the heavy cost of maintenance which makes them very expensive to manage in the long run.”

The IAF has been undergoing a modernization program to replace and upgrade its aging fighter fleet since the late 1990s. On Jan. 3, 2017, Minister of Defence Manohar Parrikar claimed that IAF is in need of “200 new single engine fighters to be made in India, which will easily cost around (USD)$45 million apiece without weaponry.”

Two companies replied to IAF request for information (RFI) for a new single-engine fighter.




This print is available in multiple sizes from AircraftProfilePrints.com – CLICK HERE TO GET YOURS. F/A-18F Super Hornet VFA-11 Red Rippers, AB101 / 166634 / 2015
Swedish planemaker SAAB announced its intention to partner with Adani Group to build the Gripen E fighter jet in India. Lockheed Martin and Tata Group instead signed an agreement to manufacture the F-16 in India. Another Lockheed Martin proposal it to build the F-35 fifth generation stealth fighter jet in India. Noteworthy manufacturing the Lightning II in the country would give the Indian industry the chance to become part of the world’s largest fighter aircraft ecosystem.

However on Feb. 23, 2018 The Times of India reported that the country opened the tender up to twin-engine designs.

In consideration of this change, the American F/A-18 Super Hornet, the Russian MiG-35 and the European Rafale (36 of which have already been ordered by IAF) and Eurofighter Typhoon fighters along with the combat planes already listed above are considered to be the serious contenders in the new IAF project for which a request for proposal (RFP) is likely to be issued by the defence ministry before the end of this year.



_Photo credit: Senior Airman Larry E. Reid Jr. / U.S. Air Force and Saab_

_Artwork courtesy of AircraftProfilePrints.com_


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Novice09

Gandhi G in da house said:


> To all the IAF enthusiasts and experts,
> At this stage, which fighter jet is India most likely to choose for the 110 fighter jet tender ?





MilSpec said:


> Rafale F.4 or F/A18SH
> Also, the 110 will be clubbed with the Navy's requirement.



If my info is correct... Rafale is a done deal... only 3 issues are holding the process...
1. MoD want ToT at dirt cheap price... so more negotiation
2. Unprecedented offer by EF consortium (financially and technically)... a card in hand for negotiating with france
3. someone does not want Reliance as Indian manufacturer... unbelievable

Both are ready to shift the production line to India... Partnership in TEMPEST and ENGA too...
EF -Naval... biggest negative...

USA is also arm twisting India to opt for US jet... specially after S400...

But now a days I don't believe in any leaked info... Modi G is UNPREDICTABLE and surreptitious...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Minho

Novice09 said:


> If my info is correct... Rafale is a done deal... only 3 issues are holding the process...
> 1. MoD want ToT at dirt cheap price... so more negotiation
> 2. Unprecedented offer by EF consortium (financially and technically)... a card in hand for negotiating with france
> 3. someone does not want Reliance as Indian manufacturer... unbelievable
> 
> Both are ready to shift the production line to India... Partnership in TEMPEST and ENGA too...
> EF -Naval... biggest negative...
> 
> USA is also arm twisting India to opt for US jet... specially after S400...
> 
> But now a days I don't believe in any leaked info... Modi G is UNPREDICTABLE and surreptitious...


Everyone knew that rafale would be the best option if you remove the price factor there no one expected such a development. All the news and rumour coming out speculates for a huge rafale fleet. Its a really wise decision and surprising bcoz we arent known for making those.
If it goes through, we would have some homogeneity in our frontline fighters which is really important.
Rest we all know how goof rafale is.
Btw Reliance should be out, either big brother take it or Mahindra or Tata. Dont think of HAL


----------



## polanski

Gandhi G in da house said:


> To all the IAF enthusiasts and experts,
> 
> At this stage, which fighter jet is India most likely to choose for the 110 fighter jet tender ?


Considering the amount of money India wants to spend and number of fighter jet India wants to buy, I will go with either F-21 under Make in India deal. I will ruled out Eurofighter Typhoon, Mig-35, Rafale and Super Hornet. Gripen is a dark horse. Can't confirm nor I deny. 

Why?
Here is an Analysis
https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2019/08/01/lockheed-martin-f-21-meet-make-in-india-fighter-jet/


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

polanski said:


> Considering the amount of money India wants to spend and number of fighter jet India wants to buy, I will go with either F-21 under Make in India deal. I will ruled out Eurofighter Typhoon, Mig-35, Rafale and Super Hornet. Gripen is a dark horse. Can't confirm nor I deny.
> 
> Why?
> Here is an Analysis
> https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2019/08/01/lockheed-martin-f-21-meet-make-in-india-fighter-jet/



Pakistanis being perfectionists at flying F-16s kind of rules of F-21 in my opinion. If there is going to be an American fighter it will be the Super Hornet, I think. 

But, as someone above said, this government is very unpredictable. Whatever they choose, I just hope they make it quick. We can't afford anymore delays.


----------



## polanski

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Pakistanis being perfectionists at flying F-16s kind of rules of F-21 in my opinion. If there is going to be an American fighter it will be the Super Hornet, I think.
> 
> But, as someone above said, this government is very unpredictable. Whatever they choose, I just hope they make it quick. We can't afford anymore delays.



I'm guessing Indian Navy will go F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet with EA-18 Growler. Indian Air Force may go with F-21. F-21 is NOT F-16V. F-21 will have 14 Indian modifications that will make it unique for India.
India dealt with Russia for 50 years but Russia never invited India into the supply chain of Sukhoi or MiG but American offers comes with participation of global supply chain ecosystems of Boeing and Lockheed Martin.


----------



## Novice09

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Pakistanis being perfectionists at flying F-16s kind of rules of F-21 in my opinion. If there is going to be an American fighter it will be the Super Hornet, I think.
> 
> But, as someone above said, this government is very unpredictable. Whatever they choose, I just hope they make it quick. We can't afford anymore delays.



Unpredictable... but government to government deal... for sure...
The way France ditched the kaveri (by quoting exaggerated price)... MAY play a role in decision though...



polanski said:


> I'm guessing Indian Navy will go F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet with EA-18 Growler. Indian Air Force may go with F-21. F-21 is NOT F-16V. F-21 will have 14 Indian modifications that will make it unique for India.
> India dealt with Russia for 50 years but Russia never invited India into the supply chain of Sukhoi or MiG but American offers comes with participation of global supply chain ecosystems of Boeing and Lockheed Martin.



Well... the problem with US is that their equipment are PRONE TO SANCTIONS... look at TURKEY - F 35 saga...
but as of now deliveries are on time and without PRICE ESCALATION...

USA need at least 50+ years to earn the trust which India has on RUSSIA... as a nation and as nationals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

polanski said:


> Well I have to disagree with you on Turkey. First Turkey is a NATO member, India isn't. There are written rules in NATO and unwritten norm. Turkey violated both rules. Hence the slap on the face. America built Turkish defense industry and allowed them access to classified, top secret programs but they have choosen S-400 over billions of dollars of work order for F-35. America did right thing by F-35 program.



EXACTLY... that is the point... USA will find A REASON to impose BAN...
Indo-Russian ties are deep rooted and time tested... no embargo... even after NUKE test...



polanski said:


> Turkish president is a Douchebag and religious fanatic.



Some people say same thing for Mr.. Trump... but he is an ELECTED PRESIDENT and doing his best (he thinks) for US and its fellows...
People of Turkey are electing him... democratically...



polanski said:


> That's the main issue here. currently, India placed $9B work order to American defense companies. It will grow by the day and India will receive Technology from America. Mind you C-130 and Apache airframes are manufactured in India. America offered ToT of Supper Hornet and F-21.



I will agree with you on access to advance technology... ToT is INDIAN REQUIREMENT for procuring any jet in MMRCA... and USA is offering it just like OTHER COMPETITORS... 



polanski said:


> If India stick to America, India will gain more than anyone in the region. Don't compare Turkish Erdogan idiot with intelligent Modi.



If India stick to America... CASE CLOSED...


----------



## polanski

Novice09 said:


> EXACTLY... that is the point... USA will find A REASON to impose BAN...
> Indo-Russian ties are deep rooted and time tested... no embargo... even after NUKE test...
> 
> 
> 
> Some people say same thing for Mr.. Trump... but he is an ELECTED PRESIDENT and doing his best (he thinks) for US and its fellows...
> People of Turkey are electing him... democratically...
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree with you on access to advance technology... ToT is INDIAN REQUIREMENT for procuring any jet in MMRCA... and USA is offering it just like OTHER COMPETITORS...
> 
> 
> 
> If India stick to America... CASE CLOSED...


What options do you have? Why did you send MiG-21 to fight F-16?
Do you know the service availability of Russian junk Su-30MKI is 45% and American/European is above 80%. Did you read IAF Chief said few days ago. Quote from him, "Indian Air Force must be ready to adopt with advanced technology". He spoke about transforming Air Force.
Your Russian junk is out for now. Indian Air Force will select either Rafale or Gripen or F-21 for MMRCA 2.0. It's a done deal. Don't cry for Russian fighter jet. IAF just rejected additional Su-30MKI offer from HAL. Accept the reality, you will sleep well at night.
Moreover Indian Navy is talking to Boeing to manufacture Super Hornet in India.

American and French are very good at lobbying. Adani, TASL, Reliance and Mahindra will only work with American, Swedish and French. Indian Navy is talking to BAE Systems for an Aircraft Carrier made in India.
Maybe your Army will stick to Ruski for few more years and they will dump Russia too.
Case is just opened not closed.
Here is what IAF chief may want to see in Indian camouflage. 
https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2019/08/01/lockheed-martin-f-21-meet-make-in-india-fighter-jet/


----------



## Novice09

polanski said:


> What options do you have? Why did you send MiG-21 to fight F-16?



Because SCAMGRESS was busy to ensure that the biggest beneficiary from MMRCA deal is the Nehru Family... and its gang... They WASTED 10 years in NEGOTIATIONS...



polanski said:


> Do you know the service availability of Russian junk Su-30MKI is 45% and American/European is above 80%. Did you read IAF Chief said few days ago. Quote from him, "Indian Air Force must be ready to adopt with advanced technology". He spoke about transforming Air Force.
> Your Russian junk is out for now. *Indian Air Force will select either Rafale or Gripen or F-21 for MMRCA 2.0.* It's a done deal. Don't cry for Russian fighter jet. IAF just rejected additional Su-30MKI offer from HAL. Accept the reality, you will sleep well at night.
> Moreover Indian Navy is talking to Boeing to manufacture Super Hornet in India.
> 
> American and French are very good at lobbying. Adani, TASL, Reliance and Mahindra will only work with American, Swedish and French. Indian Navy is talking to BAE Systems for an Aircraft Carrier made in India.
> Maybe your Army will stick to Ruski for few more years and they will dump Russia too.
> Case is just opened not closed.
> Here is what IAF chief may want to see in Indian camouflage.
> https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2019/08/01/lockheed-martin-f-21-meet-make-in-india-fighter-jet/



First of all you will not find a single post of mine stating that we should go for MKI, SU 35 or MiG 35... For MMRCA...
Based on the Mirage-2000 experience... IAF is heavily backing Rafale... and will get it... 110 + 36...
US will get 56 F-18 order... for Naval variants... and If my source is correct... Growler is also under consideration... US will get F-18 order for sure (NAVAL ONLY)... reason...
1. To balance s-400 deal
2. To keep co-operation level upwards



Novice09 said:


> Yes... it could be F-18 for Navy... 56+
> Rafale for IAF... 110+36...
> Both parties are happy... Including Russia... S-400...
> Britain can also pitch... Elizabeth class carrier...
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...india-new-queen-elizabeth-class-carrier-53397
> 
> China is Pakistan's friend and we should not expect TOO MUCH from them... other then investments in various sectors...
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/suparn...a-despite-bilateral-differences/#4cfbbc921dac
> 
> Ohh... P5 is settled...


----------



## polanski

HAL delivered brand new Su-30MKI with refurbished engines. This is exactly why Dassault didn't want to team up HAL. 
http://www.defencenews.in/article/HAL-delivers-brand-new-Su-30-MKIs-with-2nd-hand-jet-engines-586667

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

*India Says Russia's Missiles Don't Work (And Wants to Buy Israeli Ones Instead)*
Tuesday, July 16, 2019
By: National Interest 





















India is now looking to Israel, from whom it has purchased numerous weapons, such as the Heron drone and the Derby, a radar-guided, beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile with a range of 50 kilometers (31 miles).

After losing one of its fighters to Pakistani jets armed with American-made missiles, India is not happy with its Russian-made missiles.

In fact, it wants to replace its Russian air-to-air missiles with Israeli weapons, according to Indian news site NDTV.


“In two years from now, the Indian Air Force's frontline Sukhoi-30 fighters may be re-armed with Israeli Derby air-to-air missiles after the jet's Russian-made R-77 missiles were found wanting in air combat operations over the Line of Control on February 27 this year,” NDTV said.

During air battles along the Kashmir border on February 26 and 27, an Indian Air Force (IAF) MiG-21 was shot down, apparently by a U.S.-made AIM-120 AMRAAM (Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile) fired by one of Pakistan Air Force’s (PAF) American-built F-16 fighters. India claims to have downed a Pakistani fighter – which Pakistan denies – but India was still embarrassed by the capture of its MiG-21 pilot, who was shown on Pakistani television and later returned.

What troubles the Indian Air Force was that Pakistan was able to destroy an Indian jet from long range. “Among the Indian Air Force's fighters which were targeted were two Sukhoi-30s which managed to evade the AMRAAMs which were fired at close to their maximum range of 100 kilometers [62 miles],” according to NDTV. “Fully defensive and desperate to escape the incoming AMRAAMs, the IAF Sukhoi-30s escaped being shot down but were unable to retaliate the F-16s because they were out of position and their own missiles, the Russian R-77s, did not have the range to realistically engage the Pakistani fighters. IAF sources told NDTV that the Russian missiles do not match its advertised range and cannot engage targets which are more than 80 kilometers [50 miles] away.”

The early-model AIM-120A/B has a range of up to 75 kilometers (46 miles). But in 2010, Pakistan received a batch of the AIM-120C-5, with a range of 100 kilometers (62 miles). The most advanced AIM-120D has an estimated range of up to 160 kilometers (100 miles).

“The PAF surprised the IAF by launching air-to-air missiles from inside Azad Kashmir,” said Sameer Joshi, a former Indian Air Force fighter pilot. “The AMRAAM effectively outranged the IAF air-to-air missiles which did not get a command to launch.”

India is now looking to Israel, from whom it has purchased numerous weapons, such as the Heron drone and the Derby, a radar-guided, beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile with a range of 50 kilometers (31 miles). To counter AMRAAM-armed Pakistani F-16s, the IAF is looking at the improved I-Derby, which features a more radar seeker and – most importantly – a 100-kilometer (62 mile) range.

But that raises another problem: how to integrate an Israeli missile into a Russian airframe (and an ironic problem, given how much Russian-built planes have been destroyed by Israeli missiles). “Integrating the missile into the Russian fighter will be a challenge and, according to sources, will require Israeli expertise, particularly in developing a data-link between the Sukhoi-30 and the missile, once it is fired,” according to NDTV. “A fighter jet communicates with the missile through the data link and passes on updated vectors (location) of the fighter which has been targeted.”

Strangely, while disparaging Russian missiles and buying Israeli ones, the Indian Air Force is reportedly ordering yet more Russian weapons. Moscow is offering medium- and long-range versions of the underperforming R-77

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

polanski said:


> *India Says Russia's Missiles Don't Work (And Wants to Buy Israeli Ones Instead)*
> Tuesday, July 16, 2019
> By: National Interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India is now looking to Israel, from whom it has purchased numerous weapons, such as the Heron drone and the Derby, a radar-guided, beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile with a range of 50 kilometers (31 miles).
> 
> After losing one of its fighters to Pakistani jets armed with American-made missiles, India is not happy with its Russian-made missiles.
> 
> In fact, it wants to replace its Russian air-to-air missiles with Israeli weapons, according to Indian news site NDTV.
> 
> 
> “In two years from now, the Indian Air Force's frontline Sukhoi-30 fighters may be re-armed with Israeli Derby air-to-air missiles after the jet's Russian-made R-77 missiles were found wanting in air combat operations over the Line of Control on February 27 this year,” NDTV said.
> 
> During air battles along the Kashmir border on February 26 and 27, an Indian Air Force (IAF) MiG-21 was shot down, apparently by a U.S.-made AIM-120 AMRAAM (Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile) fired by one of Pakistan Air Force’s (PAF) American-built F-16 fighters. India claims to have downed a Pakistani fighter – which Pakistan denies – but India was still embarrassed by the capture of its MiG-21 pilot, who was shown on Pakistani television and later returned.
> 
> What troubles the Indian Air Force was that Pakistan was able to destroy an Indian jet from long range. “Among the Indian Air Force's fighters which were targeted were two Sukhoi-30s which managed to evade the AMRAAMs which were fired at close to their maximum range of 100 kilometers [62 miles],” according to NDTV. “Fully defensive and desperate to escape the incoming AMRAAMs, the IAF Sukhoi-30s escaped being shot down but were unable to retaliate the F-16s because they were out of position and their own missiles, the Russian R-77s, did not have the range to realistically engage the Pakistani fighters. IAF sources told NDTV that the Russian missiles do not match its advertised range and cannot engage targets which are more than 80 kilometers [50 miles] away.”
> 
> The early-model AIM-120A/B has a range of up to 75 kilometers (46 miles). But in 2010, Pakistan received a batch of the AIM-120C-5, with a range of 100 kilometers (62 miles). The most advanced AIM-120D has an estimated range of up to 160 kilometers (100 miles).
> 
> “The PAF surprised the IAF by launching air-to-air missiles from inside Azad Kashmir,” said Sameer Joshi, a former Indian Air Force fighter pilot. “The AMRAAM effectively outranged the IAF air-to-air missiles which did not get a command to launch.”
> 
> India is now looking to Israel, from whom it has purchased numerous weapons, such as the Heron drone and the Derby, a radar-guided, beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile with a range of 50 kilometers (31 miles). To counter AMRAAM-armed Pakistani F-16s, the IAF is looking at the improved I-Derby, which features a more radar seeker and – most importantly – a 100-kilometer (62 mile) range.
> 
> But that raises another problem: how to integrate an Israeli missile into a Russian airframe (and an ironic problem, given how much Russian-built planes have been destroyed by Israeli missiles). “Integrating the missile into the Russian fighter will be a challenge and, according to sources, will require Israeli expertise, particularly in developing a data-link between the Sukhoi-30 and the missile, once it is fired,” according to NDTV. “A fighter jet communicates with the missile through the data link and passes on updated vectors (location) of the fighter which has been targeted.”
> 
> Strangely, while disparaging Russian missiles and buying Israeli ones, the Indian Air Force is reportedly ordering yet more Russian weapons. Moscow is offering medium- and long-range versions of the underperforming R-77



Valid points raised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

06-September, 2019 18:15 IST
*Western Air Command Commanders' Conference *


The Western Air Command, Commanders' Conference was held on 05 and 06 Sep 2019 at New Delhi. Air Officers Commanding/ Station Commanders of all Air Force Stations under Western Air Command attended the conference. The Chief Guest, Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chief of Air Staff was received by Air Marshal Raghunath Nambiar PVSM AVSM VM & Bar ADC, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief of Western Air Command. On arrival, the CAS was presented a Ceremonial Guard of Honour.

Addressing the Commanders, the CAS emphasised on the need to maintain a very high level of operational orientation and preparedness. He reiterated the need for development and upkeep of operational infrastructure and continuous orientation of human resources, so as to absorb induction of new technologies for a smooth transition of the IAF into a potent Aerospace Power. The CAS reminded them regardinG the importance and pivotal role of Western Air Command in all future conflicts and aid to Civil Power. He appreciated the rapid response and professionalism of the Command in the successful Surgical Operations. He also appreciated the aerospace safety record of WAC and urged the Commanders to continue in their earnest efforts towards a safe operational environment.

He exhorted the Commanders to revise their operational plans and training in consonance with the lessons learnt during various exercises and recent operations. The CAS made a special mention of the to maintain very high level of vigil and preparedness to ensure ground defence of our air bases in the backdrop of the existing security scenario.

During the conference, the reviews and discussions were focused on critical analysis of our operational preparedness and training including measures to enhance high serviceability of our combat assets.

The CAS was accompanied by Mrs Kamalpreet Dhanoa, President Air Force Wives Welfare Association (AFWWA), who was received by Mrs Luxmi Nambiar, President AFWWA (Regional). Mrs Kamalpreet Dhanoa presided over the Board of Management Meeting of AFWWA (Regional) and reviewed the various welfare activities undertaken by Local AFWWA Units of Western Air Command.



*****

The Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa flagging off the Kargil to Kohima Ultra Marathon – “Glory Run” by handing over the ‘Glory Torch’ to the team leader Squadron Leader, Suresh Razdan, in New Delhi on September 06, 2019.






The Deputy Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal V.R. Chaudhari with winners of the Final match of Junior Girls (U-17) category of Diamond Jubilee edition of Subroto Cup International Football Tournament 2019, at Dr. Ambedkar Stadium, in New Delhi on September 06, 2019.


----------



## polanski

Indian Air Force is on the hunt for aerial refueling aircraft https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/09/26/indian-air-force-hunts-for-aerial-refueling-aircraft/


----------



## GriffinsRule

polanski said:


> Indian Air Force is on the hunt for aerial refueling aircraft https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/09/26/indian-air-force-hunts-for-aerial-refueling-aircraft/


_"According to an August 2017 Comptroller and Auditor General of India (CAG) report, the desired serviceability of the Il-78 fleet should be 70% by IAF’s own standards but it stood at 49% during 2010-16 — barely half of the planes were available for missions at any given time."_

Given that their AWACS are based on the same platform, one can guess the serviceability of their early warning assets as well.


----------



## T-55

https://www.business-standard.com/a...tage-of-fighter-squadrons-119100401549_1.html


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Happy Air Force day 2019!
Watch the live event here:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

T-55 said:


> https://www.business-standard.com/a...tage-of-fighter-squadrons-119100401549_1.html


So they will induct a new squadron of Mig-29s between 2020 and 2025 only to take it out of service in 2032? Yeah this must be a well thought out road map indeed


----------



## polanski

IAF chief rejects Su-57 again https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...u-57-says-air-chief-marshal-rakesh-bhadauria/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Brilliant news.
Hope to see lots of photos.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184668429019578369Note that the RAFO will be represented by the Typhoon and F-16 among others.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184867402799931399


----------



## polanski

Premier Firepower of IAF, Boeing AH-64 Longbow Apache.
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/11/05/longbow-apache-attach-helicopter/


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Akh1112

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Absolutely love the spine on IAF Fulcrums. Prettiest fulcrums in the skies.


----------



## ziaulislam

GriffinsRule said:


> So they will induct a new squadron of Mig-29s between 2020 and 2025 only to take it out of service in 2032? Yeah this must be a well thought out road map indeed


Absolutely impossible to induct 120 new gen fighters when tender hasnt even happened
Also impossible to make a paper plan inducted in 12 years AMCA hasnt even began yet

The time line is probably 2040 if no delays 

MRCA tender will be awarded around 2023 and prosuction will begin around 2025-26 with full scale up around 2030.. And end around 2035-37

For reference rafale tender to induction time line is 15 years


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A warm sendoff to the "Fearsome Flogger".
Images are from Angad Singh.




In formation just showing off.Wing sweep at 16,45 and Warp speed.




The Water Cannon salute.




Group Captain K U Rao, the Last Flogger CO




The Scorpios


----------



## ziaulislam

T-55 said:


> https://www.business-standard.com/a...tage-of-fighter-squadrons-119100401549_1.html


In just five years india is going to add 7 squardons of tejas and 4 squardons of mwf
This will be the fastest induction anywhere in the planet


----------



## Zapper

*Air Force Chief Formally Inducts Dornier Aircraft Into 41 Otters Squadron*
*







*
Indian Air Force Chief RKS Bhadauria has formally inducted the light utility aircraft Dornier into the No. 41 "Otters" Squadron, a statement issued by the central government said on Tuesday.

The aircraft was inducted on Monday during a ceremony at the Palam Air Force Station.

The IAF in 2015 had signed a contract to purchase 14 Dornier aircraft, which are flight inspection system planes, for Rs 1,090 crore from state-run Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL).


"While the first aircraft was delivered on November 19, the second is expected to be delivered in early 2020," the statement said.

The Dornier-228 aircraft is a multi-purpose, fuel-efficient, rugged, lightweight twin-turboprop aircraft with a retractable tricycle landing gear.

"The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal RKS Bhadauria formally inducted the Flight Inspection System (FIS) Dornier aircraft into No 41 Squadron, the "Otters", at a ceremony at Air Force Station Palam today," the statement said.

The Dornier-228 aircraft's cockpit is designed to accommodate two crew members and is fitted with duplicate controls. The cabin can accommodate 19 passengers in the commuter configuration.

This aircraft has been exported to Seychelles and Mauritius.
*

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/air...nier-aircraft-into-41-otters-sqaudron-2156953*


----------



## Zapper

*IAF's new year greetings video rides high on patriotism, lauds air warriors*
*


*
The India Air Force extended new year greetings to the people with a video that rides high on emotion and patriotism, as it lauded the IAF's air warriors who guard the skies.

The nearly two-and-a-half-minute long video released on new year's eve by the IAF on Twitter has already clocked over 12,500 views, nearly 5,000 likes and more than 900 retweets.

The video, filled with powerful visuals, begins with a poetic narration in Hindi, amplified in its appeal with energising music.


The opening line praises the "profound patriotism" coursing through the veins of IAF warriors which can even "dwarf storms and tempests".

An air warrior wears a "smile filled with pride", and a "resolve to defeat the enemy", the narrator says in the video.

"I'm a warrior of the IAF, beating death is in my nature," says the narrator, underlining the bravery of the air warrior who guards the skies day and night.

The IAF's motto is 'Nabhah Sparsham Diptam!' (Touch the Sky with Glory!) and the air warrior "flies like an eagle", the video states.

The clip contains footage of operations undertaken by the IAF in the past, and the background score heightens the patriotic content.

"An IAF warrior dreams to born the same in the next life," the narrator says at the end of the video, as an airman salutes a flying jet.

"Indian Air Force wishes all a very Happy New Year 2020," the IAF tweeted with the video.
*




*


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

A Surprise Entry to India’s MMRCA v2.0: The US offers F-15EX after Super Hornet and F-21 to India: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-f-15ex-after-super-hornet-and-f-21-to-india/


----------



## Goku

polanski said:


> A Surprise Entry to India’s MMRCA v2.0: The US offers F-15EX after Super Hornet and F-21 to India: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-f-15ex-after-super-hornet-and-f-21-to-india/


Its enticing but a strict no no. We already have a heavy fighter Su30MKi. And F15s are very expensive. Only Rafale is the appropriate choice


----------



## Ultima Thule

Goku said:


> Its enticing but a strict no no. We already have a heavy fighter Su30MKi. And F15s are very expensive. Only Rafale is the appropriate choice


May be F-15 EX is less expensive then your RAFALE which are 200 million $$$ per piece


----------



## Goku

seven0seven said:


> May be F-15 EX is less expensive then your RAFALE which are 200 million $$$ per piece


Nope , Qatar bought 36 F15s for 12 billion. Thats insane.
And Rafales such high cost is one time due to India specific enhancements , training , Air base infrastructure. Next lot will be less expensive.....


----------



## Ultima Thule

Goku said:


> Nope , Qatar bought 36 F15s for 12 billion. Thats insane.
> And Rafales such high cost is one time due to India specific enhancements , training , Air base infrastructure. Next lot will be less expensive.....


What F-15 version Qatar is buying F-15EX??


----------



## Goku

seven0seven said:


> What F-15 version Qatar is buying F-15EX??


Nope , Qatari version is F15QA....


----------



## Ultima Thule

Goku said:


> Nope , Qatari version is F15QA....


Then you're right it will be more expensive than your RAFAL


----------



## Nilgiri

Can we not have 10+ aircraft types again for combat? FFS.


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

seven0seven said:


> What F-15 version Qatar is buying F-15EX??


Qatar Specific Model 
F-15QA Model I believe


----------



## Ultima Thule

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> Qatar Specific Model
> F-15QA Model I believe


is Qatari F-15 is similar to F-15EX i mean in term of capabilities


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

Goku said:


> Nope , Qatar bought 36 F15s for 12 billion. Thats insane.
> And Rafales such high cost is one time due to India specific enhancements , training , Air base infrastructure. Next lot will be less expensive.....



F-15 is a Superior Platform than Rafale
US only sells F-15s to there Closest Allies
I believe Indians should buy it


----------



## Ultima Thule

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> F-15 Superior Platform than Rafale
> US only sells F-15s to there Closest Allies
> I believe Indians should buy it


If US govt approve/clear it for export, then yes


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

seven0seven said:


> is Qatari F-15 is similar to F-15EX i mean in term of capabilities


Yes they are 
They are all part of the F-15 Advanced Eagle Program. EX, QA and SA Models are all part of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

seven0seven said:


> If US govt approve/clear it for export, then yes



I am pretty sure they will approve it. US wants India be a important Partner/Ally in the Region to counter the Chinese. Trump will try hard to sell these babies to the Indians.


----------



## Ultima Thule

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> I am pretty sure they will approve it. US wants India be a important Partner/Ally in the Region to counter the Chinese. Trump will try hard to sell these babies to the Indians.


but they are willing to buy more expensive jet than RAFALE, main question is this???


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

seven0seven said:


> but they are willing to buy more expensive jet than RAFALE, main question is this???


If Indians doesn’t buy US Defense Tech it will Effect Indo-US Relations. Boeing must have lobbied hard with trump to promote the F-15 to the Indians. If Indians doesn’t pick any of the US Fighters in the competition this will anger trump.


----------



## CONNAN

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> If Indians doesn’t buy US Defense Tech it will Effect Indo-US Relations. Boeing must have lobbied hard with trump to promote the F-15 to the Indians. If Indians doesn’t pick any of the US Fighters in the competition this will anger trump.


I think I might anger some , it doesn't matter what we have or buy when we don't take the right decisions at the right time and use it at the right moment we need lot of coordination within. I mean we have a choice either to say no and face what ever come after it or yes and deal with it .


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

CONNAN said:


> I think I might anger some , it doesn't matter what we have or buy when we don't take the right decisions at the right time and use it at the right moment we need lot of coordination within. I mean we have a choice either to say no and face what ever come after it or yes and deal with it .


I wonder what modi will ultimately choose to do. Would he pick the US Fighter or kick it aside for something else.


----------



## Goku

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> I wonder what modi will ultimately choose to do. Would he pick the US Fighter or kick it aside for something else.


Why not buy more Boeing P8is whose order was cut to 6 from 10. We need to buy what we want and need.


----------



## MIDKNIGHT FENERIR

Goku said:


> Why not buy more Boeing P8is whose order was cut to 6 from 10. We need to buy what we want and need.


The fighter Competition is still going on right now I believe, so I don’t think India will choose to buy P-8 right now. It will just be most likely just fighter jets for now.


----------



## Goku

MIDKNIGHT FENERIR said:


> The fighter Competition is still going on right now I believe, so I don’t think India will choose to buy P-8 right now. It will just be most likely just fighter jets for now.


Thats what instead of Boeing's fighter jets , we should buy more P8is....


----------



## polanski

The Boeing F-15EX’s mission may start in India: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/02/18/the-f-15ex-mission-may-start-in-india/


----------



## polanski

General Bipin Rawat praises Boeing P-8I Poseidon for Doklam operation: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/02/18/general-bipin-rawat-praises-boeing-p-8i-poseidon/


----------



## Ali_Baba

polanski said:


> General Bipin Rawat praises Boeing P-8I Poseidon for Doklam operation: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/02/18/general-bipin-rawat-praises-boeing-p-8i-poseidon/



The one where the Indians ran back into India with their tails between their legs, after the Dragon showed them "just one" of its teeth for interferring in its operations ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

First officially released image of the Knirti SAP 518 Jamming Pods on the Su-30 MKI:





In service for a while and a handful of images have made it to the internet, old ones that I remember are here:








Some background on the system:


> Active jamming individual protection station SAP-518 was designed by Kaluga Research Radio-Technical Institute. It protects the aircraft from strikes by modern and prospective surface-to-air and air-to-air missiles. The station is specifically effective against missiles with active radar self-targeting systems. It also jams aircraft radars and ground and seaborne air defense.
> 
> The latest electronic achievements are used in SAP-518, including powerful broadband active antenna arrays. The station is mounted in two suspended containers on the wingtips. One container carries the receiver to determine emission frequency. The second one holds digital radio frequency memory with a jamming transmitter.
> 
> SAP-518 selects the most dangerous targets and produces effective programs to suppress them. The device uses the so-called digital frequency memory technology. Multichannel memory devices can receive and store hundreds of radio signals. The system can thus generate dummy targets which are difficult to distinguish from the real ones. The signals are actually radio portraits of various targets. The system actually misinforms the adversary and it has to spend a major resource to track dummy targets which decreases the aiming efficiency


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Air Chief Marshal Rakesh Kumar Singh Bhadauria at AFS Srinagar, home of the "Sword Arms", flying front seat on the MiG21 UM joined in the back by the CO of the 51 Sqn, Group Captain Kamran Nazeer.
Very rare honour for the 51 Sqn.




Also seen are Mirage 2000(unupgraded) and Su30.MiG29 UPG were also part of the mission.


----------



## polanski

Indian MoD awarded $5.25 billion contract for 83 HAL Tejas MK 1A: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...5-25-billion-contract-for-83-hal-tejas-mk-1a/


----------



## polanski

Indian CAG Blast Hindustan Aeronautics For Cost Blowout of Su-30MKI: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/03/29/132634/


----------



## Adam_Khan

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Air Chief Marshal Rakesh Kumar Singh Bhadauria at AFS Srinagar, home of the "Sword Arms", flying front seat on the MiG21 UM joined in the back by the CO of the 51 Sqn, Group Captain Kamran Nazeer.
> Very rare honour for the 51 Sqn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also seen are Mirage 2000(unupgraded) and Su30.MiG29 UPG were also part of the mission.



A random question popped in my mind,if a Group captain is commanding a squadron in IAF then who commands a wing. In Paf Wing commanders command active squadrons.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Adam_Khan said:


> A random question popped in my mind,if a Group captain is commanding a squadron in IAF then who commands a wing. In Paf Wing commanders command active squadrons.


Unsure, maybe someone more knowledgeable can help you.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From Abhishek Singh 









My favourite video.


----------



## polanski

India wants to buy $2 billion worth mothballed Soviet-era MiG-29 and submarines from Russia: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-offer-of-refurbished-submarines-from-russia/


----------



## MirageBlue

polanski said:


> India wants to buy $2 billion worth mothballed Soviet-era MiG-29 and submarines from Russia: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/04/04/after-mig-29-jets-india-mulling-offer-of-refurbished-submarines-from-russia/



IAF wants to buy the 21 MiG-29s, that have never been flown. If bought, they'll be upgraded to the MiG-29UPG standard, which is what all IAF MiG-29s are now at. Estimated cost will be $45 million each I believe, with the upgrade kits. Well worth it, in my opinion.

As for the Kilo submarine offer, it is the Russian side that offered 3 refurbished Kilo subs if India agreed to do the deep refit for 3 existing IN Kilos at a Russian shipyard.

IMO, not worth it. The best option would to be to order more Scorpenes from Mazgaon Dockyard Limited (MDL) and Naval Group. Far more cost effective in the long run and brand new, rather than refurbished Kilos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Adam_Khan said:


> A random question popped in my mind,if a Group captain is commanding a squadron in IAF then who commands a wing. In Paf Wing commanders command active squadrons.


IAF is very top heavy. Instructors at IAF Academy are Group Captains and Wing Commanders compared Squadron Leaders in PAF.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## polanski

Elbit Systems Received $103 Million EW Contracts: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/04/27/elbit-systems-received-103-million-ew-contracts/


----------



## Rafale+Meteor+Spectra

Adam_Khan said:


> A random question popped in my mind,if a Group captain is commanding a squadron in IAF then who commands a wing. In Paf Wing commanders command active squadrons.


Wings are commanded by Air Commodore.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

*S-400 Triumf – Strategic Deal for India*
Some Excerpts from the excellent article by Air Marshal Anil Chopra(Ret.)


> *System Components and Technical Specifications*
> 
> Like other Russian missile systems, there is an electronically controlled administration system that manages eight battalions. There is a command and control center. A panoramic radar detection system (range 600 km) with protection against jamming which is mounted on a multi-wheel mobile trailer. The S band system can track 300 targets. The battalions of SAMs can also act as an independent combat system, and can track six targets on their own, and support additional two battalions if they are within a 40-kilometre range. There is also a multi-functional radar with a 400-km range, that can track 100 targets. The launchers are on trailers with different missiles. The S-400 uses an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar.
> 
> The Protivnik-GE is an anti-stealth UHF radar with a 400-kilometre range. The Moscow-1 is a passive sensor with even larger effective range than the than the Protivnik. There is also a target-designation system. The complex also has a adversary radar jamming system.
> 
> The 400-km range S-200D Dubna (SA-5c) missiles and S-300 P-family radar systems can be used without additional command-and-control centers. The S-300 (SA-20A, SA-20B) missiles may also be guided after designation from an A-50 class AWACS aircraft providing early warning and command-and-control target designation. Such control can be integrated with the S-400 Triumf and others. There are special jam-proof systems for communication between command post, missile batteries, the mobile radar units and fighter-aircraft. The system’s VHF component provides sector search and tracking, and the X- and L-band radars providing fine-tracking capability. Correct placement of the elements relative to the threat axis can enable the L- and X-band units to detect the incoming target from angles where the target RCS is even sub-optimal. The Gamma-C1E SHF mobile radar station has a 300-km detection range. The Nebo VHF mobile radar station and the Resonance-NE radar station have a detection range of 1,200 km, with height coverage up to 65 km, and low of 500 metres.
> 
> The declared anti-stealth range is 150 km. To track ballistic missile types of targets with RCS of 0.04 sq meters, and speed of 4800 m/s, the system range is 230 km. A bomber sized target will be detected at 570 km. The export version has the capability to track a maximum of 100 targets. In mountainous terrain, the system is resistant to false returns or clutter. Maximum height for the detection of the target 100 km away and from all directions. Can use a special tower for better detection against cruise missiles and stealth. In 2014, a new type of transporters were introduced, improving the mobility of the system, and reducing fuel consumption.
> 
> One system comprising up to eight battalions can control up to 72 launchers, with a maximum of 384 missiles. The missiles are fired by a gas system from the launch tubes up to 30 meters into the air before the rocket motor ignites, which increases the maximum and decreases the minimum ranges. All the missiles are equipped with directed explosion warhead, which increases the probability of complete destruction of targets. The S-400 is able to intercept cruise missiles out to a range of about 40 km due to their low altitude flight paths. All-purpose maximum radial velocity is 4.8 km per second (17,000 km/h, Mach 14). The System response time 9–10 seconds. The complex can move on roads (60 km/h) and off-road (ground) at speeds up to 25 km/h.
> 
> A regular S-400 battalion consists of at least eight launchers with 32 missiles and a mobile command post. It uses four different missiles from medium to long range to cover entire range envelope and target threats up to 400 km. The maximum range for tactical ballistic targets is 60 km. The number of simultaneously engaged targets by the full system is 80. Its radars can pick up targets at over 600 km and system can track and engage large aircraft to small UAVs. A cross-section of radars operating at different frequency bands give it a natural Electronic Counter Counter Measure (ECCM) from enemy jamming. Service life of ground facilities is 20 years and of the missiles is 15 years.





> *Tactical Significance India*
> 
> According to Siemon Wezeman Senior Researcher of SIPRI, the S-400 “is among the most advanced air defense systems available. Russia is already developing the S-500 system to supplement the S-400, and is currently targeting for deployment by 2025. It will be very similar to the US Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system. Indian strategic nuclear missiles already cover all of China. The ‘Dragon can thus not spit fire on the Elephant‘. The S–400 will give great air defence capability, especially for the National Capital Region (NCR). It will also act as a combat barrier both on the Western and Northern borders. It will keep the adversary AWACS and FRA aircraft further deeper away from Indian borders. With nearly four times India’s defence budget, China is pulling ahead in its aerial strike capability both through aircraft and missile development. India not only needs to watch closely but also allot more resources for indigenous weapon systems development.



https://airpowerasia.com/2020/05/07/s-400-triumf-strategic-deal-for-india/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

MiG 29 aircraft has crashed in Punjab, Pilot is safe.


----------



## polanski

IAF MiG-29 fighter plane crashes in Punjab, pilot ejects safely: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-plane-crashes-in-punjab-pilot-ejects-safely/


----------



## polanski

IAF deployed fighter jets at border in Ladakh after spotting Chinese choppers near LAC: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...akh-after-spotting-chinese-choppers-near-lac/


----------



## polanski

Indian Air Force Backflips on MMRCA V2.0 As Prime Minister Modi Stressed Procurement of Locally Made LCA: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...odi-stressed-procurement-of-locally-made-lca/


----------



## Ali_Baba

polanski said:


> Indian Air Force Backflips on MMRCA V2.0 As Prime Minister Modi Stressed Procurement of Locally Made LCA: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...odi-stressed-procurement-of-locally-made-lca/



Did you think anything differently would have happened. Lockheed Martin must be kicking themselves over losing Pakistan to try to for India..

_"A bird in the hand is always worth more than two in the bush!!!"_


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ali_Baba said:


> Did you think anything differently would have happened. Lockheed Martin must be kicking themselves over losing Pakistan to try to for India..


Not a fair comparison, they can sell to both countries(They have never mentioned that they will not sell to Pak). In India Boeing is the bigger player but Lockheed did just win the MH-60R order a few months back and have supplied Super Hercules aircraft as well.


----------



## MirageBlue

Ali_Baba said:


> Did you think anything differently would have happened. Lockheed Martin must be kicking themselves over losing Pakistan to try to for India..
> 
> _"A bird in the hand is always worth more than two in the bush!!!"_



Nothing stops Pakistan from approaching LM for more F-16Vs. Except for cold hard cash, which it doesn't have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261585842885152768Lovely images from the house of "Featherweights"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Amid tensions along Pakistan and China borders, India pushes for early delivery of four Rafale fighters: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...fale-fighters-to-arrive-in-india-by-july-end/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Old one but a good quality version:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali_Baba

*Undisclosed air force orders Litening 5 and RecceLite*

http://alert5.com/2020/05/23/undisclosed-air-force-orders-litening-5-and-reccelite/

( India ? )


----------



## Avicenna

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Finally, a good read on the world's biggest Helicopter:
https://www.spansen.com/2020/05/iaf-guns-worlds-largest-helicopter-Mi-26.html


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

One of the best images of Baaz fighters in the IAF. 2 MiG-29UPGs at the merge during Air Combat Training. 

Given their closing speeds, those 2 were literally a fraction of a second away from each other before pulling away into steep turns.






Image credit- Deb Rana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

MirageBlue said:


> One of the best images of Baaz fighters in the IAF. 2 MiG-29UPGs at the merge during Air Combat Training.
> 
> Given their closing speeds, those 2 were literally a fraction of a second away from each other before pulling away into steep turns.



Looks and sounds like stupid tactics to fly like that so close to each other ... what were they trying to prove?


----------



## MirageBlue

Ali_Baba said:


> Looks and sounds like stupid tactics to fly like that so close to each other ... what were they trying to prove?



Ever heard of something called a "merge" during Air Combat Training?


----------



## Zapper




----------



## j20611

Advanced Indian air defence in action


----------



## Ensiurage

MirageBlue said:


> IAF wants to buy the 21 MiG-29s, that have never been flown. If bought, they'll be upgraded to the MiG-29UPG standard, which is what all IAF MiG-29s are now at. Estimated cost will be $45 million each I believe, with the upgrade kits. Well worth it, in my opinion.
> 
> As for the Kilo submarine offer, it is the Russian side that offered 3 refurbished Kilo subs if India agreed to do the deep refit for 3 existing IN Kilos at a Russian shipyard.
> 
> IMO, not worth it. The best option would to be to order more Scorpenes from Mazgaon Dockyard Limited (MDL) and Naval Group. Far more cost effective in the long run and brand new, rather than refurbished Kilos.



After s400 can actually be anything bought bypassing sanctions from russia?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Il-76MD is one hell of a workhorse.
Here is one to help the civil administration brace for Cyclone Nisarga


----------



## Zapper




----------



## Zapper




----------



## polanski

Amid China tensions, Australia signs comprehensive defense pact with India: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/06/04/amid-china-tensions-australia-signs-comprehensive/


----------



## MirageBlue

Amazing shot of an Astra BVRAAM firing off the rail of a Su-30MKI.

One of the good features of the Astra is that it uses a very low visibility burn propellant mix. It doesn't leave a huge smoke trail that can sometimes alert an enemy pilot that a missile is on it's way. See the image below, the missile plume is barely even visible. Even videos of Astra firings show the almost non-existent smoke trail.


----------



## polanski

India set to acquire 30 MQ-9 Reaper or Predator-B HALE UAV from US worths $3 billion https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...predator-b-hale-uav-from-us-worths-3-billion/


----------



## Mighty Lion

Yasser76 said:


> Again, unsure if you are aware of the truth or are spreading lies on purpose. Currently NO IAF fighters are data linked. It is simply not true. No SDR are in service right now.
> 
> Again you make the wrong assumptions, IAF simply does not have enough planes, air to air refulling or not. It does not have the capacity, pure and simple, and I can assure you no IL-76 in history has flown 16 hours without landing, even when refulled from air. You are making up world records in your head.
> 
> IAF could not provide AEW support when PAF attacked. PAF had an Erieye up, watching your Netra, as soon as the Netra landed without a repalcement we sent in a combined strike package. Until IAF inducts more AEW situation will be the same, and now you have Chinese border to worry about too


Wrong as always.
Deliveries of BNET-AR SDRs to IAF began last year in September and was confirmed by Astra Microwave in their AGM.
Also IAF myself witnessed a Phalcon AWACS flight lasting upto 12 hrs and 23 minutes with aerial refuelling.

IAF was not expecting a day time attack as intel was about night time attack so our CAPs were reduced in morning.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272102297196101633
This is one aircraft that has brought about a transformational shift in training pilots for advanced supersonic capable fighters.
Earlier it was a big jump thanks to the MiG-21 taking the Advanced Training after the Iskra/Kiran Mk-2 level.
Now it is the PC-7 Mk2-->Kiran Mk2-->Hawk Mk.132.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Two more types that have contributed immensely to the basic flying aspect are the
1)Zenith STOL CH701
85 Numbers ordered in the late 90s for the NCC Air Wing








Paint scheme reminds me of the older trainers with the IAF like Iskra

2)Pipistrel Virus SW80 'Garud'
190+ Ordered with over half of them going to the NCC Air Wing, 70+ to IAF and the rest to IN




Navy:




Cockpit looks very nice:





About half the size of the Pak Mushak, but comparable performance.


----------



## Mighty Lion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273596255025786881


----------



## Mighty Lion

The new MiG-29UPG squadron will based in Jodhpur in Rajasthan and 12 Sukhois will be distributed among existing Su-30 sqns as per news media.
No 10 sqn will operate the new MiG-29 from Rajasthan.


----------



## Yaseen1

It seems russia might be coordinating with china to force india to buy their weapons so they earn huge money to boost economy,also it indicates that u.s has refused to provide military equipment to india for fighting with china

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SD 10

Yaseen1 said:


> It seems russia might be coordinating with china to force india to buy their weapons so they earn huge money to boost economy,also it indicates that u.s has refused to provide military equipment to india for fighting with china


sir indians are smart people, they will never buy a frontline equipment from USA, its just us who are ready to sabotage the security of country for some flashy toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Lol and here goes India on her post ra*e shopping spree again. Noticing a trend here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Doesn't look emergency. India wanted Soviet era Mig29s to be upgraded to Mig29 UPGs


----------



## Nefarious

Someone's feeling the heat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

Yaseen1 said:


> It seems russia might be coordinating with china to force india to buy their weapons so they earn huge money to boost economy,also it indicates that u.s has refused to provide military equipment to india for fighting with china


I'm not sure about Mig-29s but Su-30s were always in the add-on clause for license production at HAL. Until recently, HAL was asking MoD to order the 12 more MKI's or else they would have to close the production line or modify it to suit another fighter...this emergency purchase looks like additional purchase option has been executed


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Aaj Rafale hotay to maartay maartay na maar khaatay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Bhai su30 300 hain inventory main ye 12 aajane se kya farq par Jana? 

Kaash rafale hota.


----------



## graphican

*"Kafir hay to shamsheer pe karta hay bharosa". *(Kafir will depend upon their weapons alone.)

Hey Indians, were present 280 SU-30 MKIs not enough? Must you have these additional 12 units to guard your skies? Visibly India doesn't need these units and visibly Government of India is giving excuses why they aren't ready to face China.

Reality is that India cannot face China or Pakistan individually let alone a two-front-mental-self-pleasure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

@Musings

According to multiple ID rat @silent_poison China is not occupying any Indian territory and it also managed to kill more Chinese soldiers but still only it is going for emergency and desperate procurements and not Chinese

I wonder why??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SABRE

I S I said:


> Bhai su30 300 hain inventory main ye 12 aajane se kya farq par Jana?
> 
> Kaash rafale hota.



Attrition recovery, as per a twitter member


----------



## ChennaiDude

In arduis fidelis said:


> Lol and here goes India on her post ra*e shopping spree again. Noticing a trend here?



Success depends upon previous preparation, and without such preparation there is sure to be failure.

Confucius


----------



## Imran Khan

now this is called panic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

bhai SU30 ki count bhi tu puri karni hai naa 

by the way why not use the 8th gen LCA? why go for old shit like Mig-21?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

baqai said:


> bhai SU30 ki count bhi tu puri karni hai naa
> 
> by the way why not use the 8th gen LCA? why go for old shit like Mig-21?


Read the thread carefully before commenting.
It’s mig 29s and not mig 21s.
You misread the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Doesn't look emergency. India wanted Soviet era Mig29s to be upgraded to Mig29 UPGs



The current inventory of MIG-29s were already upgraded. These are new MIG-29s that would be procured.

Also, I do not think this an emergency purchase. This has been in news for over an year and was confirmed back in March this year.

16 MAR, 17:43
*India likely to buy additional batch of Russian MiG-29 fighter jets — official*
India currently has more than 60 MiG-29 aircarft





MiG-29 fighter jet
© Alexander Ryumin/TASS
MOSCOW, March 16. /TASS/. India is very much likely to buy an extra batch of Russian MiG-29 fighter jets, chief of Russia’s Federal Service for Military Technical Cooperation Dmitry Shugayev said on Monday.

"There is a high probability that we will have an additional order for MiG-29 fighter jets," he said in an interview with the Rossiya-24 television channel.

India currently has more than 60 MiG-29 aircarft.

According to Shugayev, Russia has good chances to take part in India’s tender for the purchase of 110 fighter jets that is to be announced soon. It was reported earlier that the Russian side planned to take part in this tender with its MiG-35 fighter jets.


https://tass.com/defense/1130943


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Oh dear.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Aren't these the same birds PAF so meticulously shot down just last year????

Why are they reinforcing failures????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Aren't these the same birds PAF so meticulously shot down just last year????
> 
> Why are they reinforcing failures????



Partially true.

What PAF shot last year were MIG-21 & SU-30 not MIG-29

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

Hopefully the ejection seats work well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Surely this can't be true? Same pattern last year when India went running to Israel and France. 

Forward long term planning makes you strong, not knee jerking.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

As per Indians the Chinese side suffered more losses in this skirmish. So, ideally the Chinese side should panic.

If the Rafales' purchase is not helping then; why not ask Uncle Sam to quickly deliver a squadron strength of F-35s?
Quite possible now looking at their special interest in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HalfMoon

S.U.R.B. said:


> As per Indians the Chinese side suffered more losses in this skirmish. So, ideally the Chinese side should panic.
> 
> If the Rafales' purchase is not helping then; why not ask Uncle Sam to quickly deliver a squadron strength of F-35s.
> Quite possible now looking at their special interest in the region.



If you take the current list available fighters in the market, IAF pilots are trained only on SU-30 & MIG-29s. 

There will be a huge learning curve to operate Rafales or F-35s.


----------



## NAVDEEP DHALIWAL

graphican said:


> *"Kafir hay to shamsheer pe karta hay bharosa". *(Kafir will depend upon their weapons alone.)
> 
> Hey Indians, were present 280 SU-30 MKIs not enough? Must you have these additional 12 units to guard your skies? Visibly India doesn't need these units and visibly Government of India is giving excuses why they aren't ready to face China.
> 
> Reality is that India cannot face China or Pakistan individually let alone a two-front-mental-self-pleasure.





Areesh said:


> @Musings
> 
> According to multiple ID rat @silent_poison China is not occupying any Indian territory and it also managed to kill more Chinese soldiers but still only it is going for emergency and desperate procurements and not Chinese
> 
> I wonder why??





Imran Khan said:


> now this is called panic





Guys this is called mauke pe chauka by defence forces. These 2 purchases were stuck for approval past 1 year. Now when they have given emergency purchasing powers, some babus have been bypassed to seal the deal. And it will take 2-3 years to complete it. Will not help in current scenario. 
Same thing happened after 27th balakot. We purchased missiles.

After kargil we started buying /developing bofors type howitzers .

And it's been happening in past aswell . Sad but true, to fast forward a defence buy we need an emergency at borders.
I guess it's because of politicians with no army experience. They only see a things importance once they see it during a fight. Sad but true.


----------



## Imran Khan

NAVDEEP DHALIWAL said:


> Guys this is called mauke pe chauka by defence forces. These 2 purchases were stuck for approval past 1 year. Now when they have given emergency purchasing powers, some babus have been bypassed to seal the deal
> Same thing happened after 27th balakot. We purchased missiles.
> 
> After kargil we started buying /developing bodies type howitzers .
> 
> And it's been happening in past aswell . Sad but true, to fast forward a defence buy we need an emergency at borders.
> I guess it's because of politicians with no army experience. They only see a things importance once they see it during a fight. Sad but true.


haan bhai in balakot 1 mig-21 and 1 mi-17 lost with 6 crew 
and now 20 more qurbaani ke bakry 

not a bad deal sir 26 die but give mouky per chouka 

next time try more harder may be they will approve f-35


----------



## PDF

Would it not be better if they increased the availibility rate of their current inventory?


----------



## Globenim

I wouldnt put it past the Indian regime to do attempt to sway Russia to put a good word in for India when Rusia is discussing like adults with China


----------



## duhastmish

Actually we are buying these for you guys. It's a gift. Will buy some a2a missile as well.
With love from Delhi


----------



## The Maverick

This order was pending anyway.

We are merley requesting it be done quicker 

I want see 36 more rafales ordered too


----------



## striver44

graphican said:


> *"Kafir hay to shamsheer pe karta hay bharosa". *(Kafir will depend upon their weapons alone.)


Ok kafir also apply to the chinese commies.....so



Yikes


----------



## Archie

This is an old news
If the op used Google instead of Baidu
He would find news about additional Mig29s acquisition dating back to may 2019 
We will get these aircrafts after upgrading to Mig29upg standards 
And they are Quite cheap at 30 million Usd each, and they would allow us to retire Mig21Bis in 2022 instead of 2024

As far as 12 Su30mki order is concerned 
This is more to do with keeping HALs manufacturing unit open for 18 more months and it’s work force busy, after which they will shift to manufacturing the mmrca winner


----------



## MirageBlue

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Aren't these the same birds PAF so meticulously shot down just last year????
> 
> Why are they reinforcing failures????



PAF shot down a Bison and nothing else except in the fantasies of Pakistanis.



Imran Khan said:


> haan bhai in balakot 1 mig-21 and 1 mi-17 lost with 6 crew
> and now 20 more qurbaani ke bakry
> 
> not a bad deal sir 26 die but give mouky per chouka
> 
> next time try more harder may be they will approve f-35


Tumhaare bhi bahot saare bakre mare hain abhi tak. Don't gloat, you are in no position to gloat, especially with an economy in the toilet.



Zapper said:


> I'm not sure about Mig-29s but Su-30s were always in the add-on clause for license production at HAL. Until recently, HAL was asking MoD to order the 12 more MKI's or else they would have to close the production line or modify it to suit another fighter...this emergency purchase looks like additional purchase option has been executed



The problem with the Ministry of Defence is that until there's a crisis, they NEVER do things speedily. The file for the additional 12 Su-30s and 21 MiG-29s has been with the MoD for months now.

Otherwise, there is simply no way possible to complete the contractual negotiations for these in 1 week. These were pending files that are now being processed on an emergency basis.



silent_poison said:


> The new MiG-29UPG squadron will based in Jodhpur in Rajasthan and 12 Sukhois will be distributed among existing Su-30 sqns as per news media.
> No 10 sqn will operate the new MiG-29 from Rajasthan.



Source?

No.10 'Winged Daggers' squadron was number-plated after it's MiG-27s were retired, so it is possible but I've not read this anywhere so far.


----------



## polanski

Amid China tension, IAF to acquire 21 mothballed MiG-29s from VKS and 12 Sukhoi 30MKI from HAL: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ig-29s-from-vks-and-12-sukhoi-30mki-from-hal/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

polanski said:


> Amid China tension, IAF to acquire 21 mothballed MiG-29s from VKS and 12 Sukhoi 30MKI from HAL: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ig-29s-from-vks-and-12-sukhoi-30mki-from-hal/




We should have used the money to buy 18 more rafales. 

Another bad move 

18 rafales 

Versus 

32 su30mki mig29upg

I take rafales

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

The Maverick said:


> We should have used the money to buy 18 more rafales.
> 
> Another bad move
> 
> 18 rafales
> 
> Versus
> 
> 32 su30mki mig29upg
> 
> I take rafales



U need to take into account the price 
21 Mig29s will cost Rs 5000 crore or around 670 Million USD
12 SU30MKIs will cost Rs 4200 crore or 550 million USD 
That's around 1.2 Billion USD 

18 Rafales along with Weapons and maintenance package will cost us 2.5 billion USD

Now u can guess which provides a more bang for buck 

Their are rumors that mmrca 2.0 could again be cancelled in favor of 36-54 Rafales
Directly from France , since it would be faster and cheaper 
And will allow Hal to focus on producing LCA MK1A as well MWF and AMCA in future


----------



## The Maverick

Archie said:


> U need to take into account the price
> 21 Mig29s will cost Rs 5000 crore or around 670 Million USD
> 12 SU30MKIs will cost Rs 4200 crore or 550 million USD
> That's around 1.2 Billion USD
> 
> 18 Rafales along with Weapons and maintenance package will cost us 2.5 billion USD
> 
> Now u can guess which provides a more bang for buck
> 
> Their are rumors that mmrca 2.0 could again be cancelled in favor of 36-54 Rafales
> Directly from France , since it would be faster and cheaper
> And will allow Hal to focus on producing LCA MK1A as well MWF and AMCA in future



I can guarantee you now that these Russian migs are coming there will be no more rafale purchase.. the defended dept will say concentrate on lca only


----------



## MirageBlue

The Maverick said:


> We should have used the money to buy 18 more rafales.
> 
> Another bad move
> 
> 18 rafales
> 
> Versus
> 
> 32 su30mki mig29upg
> 
> I take rafales



As mentioned earlier, these are existing deals that have been in the works for a long time. 

the 12 Su-30s are attrition replacements and after that HAL will not be building any more Su-30s. The assembly line will be closed. Our final numbers of Su-30s will be in the range of 270. 

the 21 MiG-29s are from the Algerian deal. These are Izdeliye 9.19 SMT standard MiG-29s that were being built for Algeria before the deal was scrapped. They will now be upgraded to Izdeliye 9.20 standard that is the MiG-29UPG. 

It is the fastest and cheapest way to add one more squadron of fighters. And from reports, the MiG-29UPG has been quite impressive. The upgrade really has worked wonders for the MiG-29, addressing it's primary shortcomings of analog cockpit, high pilot workload, older avionics and poor range. 

This move by the Chinese will definitely lead to a quicker order of additional Rafales. That'll happen, but the case now has to be moved to the MoD. These other 2 deals were already with the MoD. They were just pushed through so that they can be closed ASAP.


----------



## Armchair

These are small tid bits if you ask me. My speculation is that much bigger deals for IAF are coming.


----------



## MirageBlue

The Maverick said:


> I can guarantee you now that these Russian migs are coming there will be no more rafale purchase.. the defended dept will say concentrate on lca only



On the contrary, now that there is a crisis, the IAF's request for more squadrons will be taken seriously. Previously, the govt only gave lip service to the IAF's 42 squadron requirement to handle both fronts. Now, it is clear that the situation is actually likely and the govt. will be heavily criticized if the IAF's needs are not met. 

Gen Bipin Rawat had talked about follow on Rafale purchases 3-4 years after the first 36 were delivered. That may get speeded up, IMO.


----------



## The Maverick

MirageBlue said:


> On the contrary, now that there is a crisis, the IAF's request for more squadrons will be taken seriously. Previously, the govt only gave lip service to the IAF's 42 squadron requirement to handle both fronts. Now, it is clear that the situation is actually likely and the govt. will be heavily criticized if the IAF's needs are not met.
> 
> Gen Bipin Rawat had talked about follow on Rafale purchases 3-4 years after the first 36 were delivered. That may get speeded up, IMO.




I HOPE SO GUYS …..

I would be so happy if we ordered another second natch of rafales x 36 or 54


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF's Apaches, Su-30MKIs and MiG-29UPGs are all now being seen at Leh in Ladakh, not very far from the Galwan Valley.

article link

And the Brahmos-A ALCM has been cleared for combat use, with the Fleet Release Clearance being given by the certifying authorities. Currently only a few Su-30MKIs have been modified to carry the Brahmos-A, but as more enter service with the IAF's No.222 'Tigersharks' squadron, we will likely see detachments of these Brahmos-A equipped Su-30MKIs up north.

article link

Hopefully the order for the first 15 LCH will also be processed by this year. Need it in large numbers to be used for the northernmost areas of India, which are all at high elevation.


----------



## jk007

The Maverick said:


> I HOPE SO GUYS …..
> 
> I would be so happy if we ordered another second natch of rafales x 36 or 54



Where is the money for all these purchases? China virus has decimated the economy, and now China is on the borders......


----------



## kaevmaan

why did india not buy the f 15?


----------



## polanski

Amid China tension, IAF ordered 21 mothballed MiG-29s and 12 Sukhoi 30s from VKS worth $780 million: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ig-29s-from-vks-and-12-sukhoi-30mki-from-hal/


----------



## Archie

jk007 said:


> Where is the money for all these purchases? China virus has decimated the economy, and now China is on the borders......



Money has come from Saudi and UAE pockets 
Thanks to cheap oil 
Modi saved 50 billion USD in forex which led to biggest ever single year jump in our foreign exchange reserves 

Now u will see some of those savings going to the forced



kaevmaan said:


> why did india not buy the f 15?



it’s expensive 
100 million USD For latest F15QA standards vs 25 million USD for Mig29UPG which we already operate and have full infrastructure for maintenance and training 

this deal could very well be followed by purchase of some second hand mirage2000Ds from France 
France currently has some 70 Mirage 2000D which were inducted between 1996-2000
These airframes have only done between 2000 to 2500 flight hours and have at least 15years of combat life left in them
With a proper MLU to Mirage 2000Dash5 standards they could serve 20 more years 
France is asking 5 million USD each for these airframes
Add another 20 million USD for MLU and u could get 3 More squadrons of Mirage2000 along with 300 Mica BVRAAM for like 2 billion dollars


----------



## MirageBlue

There won't be any second hand Mirage-2000Ds purchased. France is upgrading them and intends to keep them in service till 2030 at least. 

The only possible Mirage-2000s that may become available in the next couple of years will be Qatari Mirage-2000-5s.


----------



## The Maverick

Just get more rafale x 44 planes now 
Order now delivery to start after first 36 arrive by 2022


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

RM Rajnath Singh leaves for Moscow for the Victory Day Celebrations in the Legacy of the AHQ Communication Sqn.





Beautiful bird, livery is also very elegant


----------



## Ali_Baba

Was he given Permission to fly over Pakistan, to get to Russia? I hope not !!!!


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ali_Baba said:


> Was he given Permission to fly over Pakistan, to get to Russia? I hope not !!!!


India did not seek permission, flying from Delhi to Jamnagar and then over Iran and so on.


----------



## polanski

Madness by IAF: Russian Fighters Wouldn’t Bring Victory For India Against PLA Air Force: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...g-victory-for-india-against-chinese-fighters/


----------



## polanski

Indian Air Force’s Dhruv Helicopter came under warning fire from the Chinese military: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...r-the-warning-fire-from-the-chinese-military/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Very nice tribute video of the MiG-27 UPG/MiG-23 UB.




In the end you can see the Elta EL/M 8222 slung beneath which is very rare to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

*Russian weapons rush to India*
*https://www.kommersant.ru/amp/4391564*
Keypoints
1)Delivery timeline reduced by 1 year
2)Fist unit to be delivered this year
And then one unit each year till 2024
3)$800M already paid
4)Will be employed in a 3 tiered layered defence with the Akash and IMO the Barak-8
5)3 units west facing and 2 units facing north
6)The fighter deal "may" be signed by October.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Very nice tribute video of the MiG-27 UPG/MiG-23 UB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end you can see the Elta EL/M 8222 slung beneath which is very rare to see.



Very cool. The last of the Soviet era MiGs that were really something to behold. Incredible variable geometry wings and one of the coolest things about those two models was that rear, ventral fin that folded up when the aircraft was on the ground, or else it would obviously scrape and hit the ground and break off. I bet it folded up with the landing gear coming down and folded down when the landing gear retracted. Always thought that was a cool thing about those two models besides the swing wings and the freaky looking landing gears.

The MiG-23 was the last MiG that Mikoyan himself was part of the design team before he fell ill and subsequently died. A true legend in the aviation world having designed one of the ultimate fighters ever in the venerable MiG-21.

But correct me if I'm wrong and seeing things or hallucinating or something isn't right LoL! That first MiG-23 in the opening of the video at minute 0:39 doesn't have a forward seat pilot?!?!?! Or am I seeing things? It looks like only a backseat pilot is driving that thing because you can clearly see the front seater in the next MiG-23 @ minute 1:00. Is that true or am I seeing things? Great video, BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Looks like the front seat is unoccupied now that you have pointed it out!
And this also marks the end of Swing Wing jets with the IAF, and by 2025 the "Sons of Bis-es"  (MiG-21 Bis upgrade/ Son of Bis/Bison) will also retire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

India and China deploy drones in Galwan Valley near Ladakh: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...a-deploy-drones-in-galwan-valley-near-ladakh/


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Looks like the front seat is unoccupied now that you have pointed it out!
> And this also marks the end of Swing Wing jets with the IAF, and by 2025 the "Sons of Bis-es"  (MiG-21 Bis upgrade/ Son of Bis/Bison) will also retire.



I don't think I've ever seen that before, and I've been into military aviation since I was 5 years old and I'm 54 now!  Never, ever seen a front seat empty and only the back-seater taking a military jet as complex as the MiG-23 out for takeoff and then eventual formation flying and then landing it!!!! That is tremendous and quite the testament for that pilot. I can't imagine what it would be like to fly that aircraft from that backseat with the obstructed view it has. I don't know much of any of the avionics that they upgraded those AC with, but I'm sure he has some serious screening and mapping and radar to fly off and not rely so much on viewing, even though that is also a necessity, especially during taxiing and formation flying. Wow. It also looks like there were sun shading curtains in there and maybe they were pulled up enough for us not to see the pilot? 

So the Bisons will fly for another 5 years? That's great. Many of those were actually built in the 90's, right? So they're not necessarily old aircraft and I can see them flying for that long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> So the Bisons will fly for another 5 years? That's great. Many of those were actually built in the 90's, right? So they're not necessarily old aircraft and I can see them flying for that long.


Last Bis models rolled off the line in 1987 and a big chunk of the fleet got upgraded in the early 2000s. Now that Tejas is entering service, and likely to equip 6 Sqns, it will replace the Bison 1:1.
A generation comes to an end with that retirement.
The Ex chief took the Type 96 out for a spin, (solo!) at 62 before that type retired(So age is just a number)


----------



## polanski

Amid China tensions, Indian Defense Ministry’s $10 billion shopping spree: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-defense-ministrys-10-billion-shopping-spree/


----------



## Ali_Baba

polanski said:


> Amid China tensions, Indian Defense Ministry’s $10 billion shopping spree: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-defense-ministrys-10-billion-shopping-spree/



Most of that article is a rehash of existing inflight deals. The only new thing is the new Su30MKI and Mig29's..


----------



## polanski

India to receive four Rafale fighters on July 27: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/07/01/india-to-receive-four-rafale-fighters-on-july-27/


----------



## MirageBlue

Beautiful image. All airplanes, except the Netra AEW&C in the background, were built by HAL.
Flying over Bangalore skies. Image tweeted by Grp Cpt HV Thakur.

From L to R-

Tejas, Dornier Do-228, HTT-40 basic trainer, Hawk-i AJT, Su-30MKI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Watershed moment in Indian Missile systems history!
DAC clears ~250 Astra Missile orders.
Earlier the IAF had ordered 50 LSP Astra missiles, which are probably in service.
Currently cleared for use on the Su-30 MKI, will be adopted by other platforms too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Indian MoD clears the 21 MiG-29 and 12 Su-30MKI purchases. As expected, the Su-30MKIs are attrition replacements and will come with a huge stock of spares. 

$992 million for 21 MiG-29UPGs + upgrades for existing MiG-29UPGs. 
$1.44 billion for 12 Su-30MKIs and likely a huge stock of spares with it.

Article link



> India’s Ministry of Defence (MoD) has approved the INR181.48 billion (USD2.43 billion) procurement of 21 Mikoyan MiG-29 and 12 Sukhoi Su-30MKI fighter aircraft for the Indian Air Force (IAF) amid heightened tensions between India and China over a border dispute along the Line of Actual Control (LoAC) in the Himalayas.
> 
> In a 2 July statement the MoD said the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), which is headed by Defence Minister Rajnath Singh, cleared the acquisition of 21 upgraded, second-hand MiG-29s from Russia for INR74.18 billion and of 12 licence-built Su-30MKIs for INR 107.3 billion.
> 
> The 21 platforms will supplement 59 MiG-29s inducted into the IAF from 1986 that are being upgraded to MiG-29M standard.
> 
> The 12 additional Su-30MKIs will be acquired to replace an equal number of aircraft lost in accidents over the years. These fighters will be licence-built by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). Officials said that HAL, which by March 2021 will have completed the last of 222 licence-built Su-30MKIs as part of the IAF’s fleet of 272 of the type, had been eager for additional orders to keep its assembly lines active.



Other good news is that the DAC cleared the acquisition of 248 Astra Mk1 missiles. This will likely be the first batch of the production Astra Mk1, with 50 having been ordered earlier as part of a pre-production batch. Expecting much larger orders as the production line stabilizes and more fighters are integrated with the Astra.

To be used with the Su-30MKI, Tejas Mk1, Tejas Mk1A, MiG-29UPG and MiG-29K.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278846884006617088


----------



## polanski

Indian Defense Ministry approves purchase of 100 ASTRA BVRAAM and upgrade of MiG-29 aircraft: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-astra-bvraam-and-upgrade-of-mig-29-aircraft/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278971697882820608The Black Archers in Ladakh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278971697882820608The Black Archers in Ladakh!


Tejas?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279354799704600576


----------



## Dazzler

Crashing the "uncrashable" that too inverted, only IAF can achieve such a feat...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Dazzler said:


> Crashing the "uncrashable" that too inverted, only IAF can achieve such a feat...


Why troll here to soothe your fragile ego?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Why troll here to soothe your fragile ego?



No trolling, just facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Dazzler said:


> No trolling, just facts.


Not really and you know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Not really and you know that.



Enlighten me


----------



## MirageBlue

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Tejas?


No, MiG-29UPG.



Dazzler said:


> Crashing the "uncrashable" that too inverted, only IAF can achieve such a feat...



Want us to pull out some PAF crash pics to show what the PAF pilots are capable of? 6 crashes, 5 fatalities for the PAF and PA already this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279605724746625025

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

India Sets To Acquire Predator-B MALE UAV: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/07/07/india-sets-to-acquire-predator-b-male-uav/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Night time ops from the Guardian!




And the MiG-29UPG take off with full AB on the RD-33

Although combat ops are the most glamorous, combat support is equally important, here we see the backbone of the Rotary and Fixed wing fleets.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

*This Month, HAL’s Intermediate Jet Trainer Gets Final Shot*
*https://www.livefistdefence.com/202...intermediate-jet-trainer-gets-final-shot.html*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Boeing has completed the delivery of 22 contracted Guardian Helicopters to the IAF.
IAF got the last of the Heavy Lift CH-47F in March as well.


----------



## jupiter2007

News from India....Can someone confirm it?
Getting 5th gen technology from Korea for their 5th generation fighter program and selling brahmos missile to Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

jupiter2007 said:


> News from India....Can someone confirm it?
> Getting 5th gen technology from Korea for their 5th generation fighter program and selling brahmos missile to Indonesia.



Where do you get that information bro ?

None of them are true. No way South Korea will give technology from KFX/IFX into India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

jupiter2007 said:


> News from India....Can someone confirm it?
> Getting 5th gen technology from Korea for their 5th generation fighter program


I believe it is just a rumour.
India has a Crawl Walk Run strategy for such projects.
Crawl is the Tejas, Walk is the MWF and Run is the AMCA
(Same was successfully implemented for the Strategic missiles from IGMDP to the ASAT weapons/K series/PAD/AAD)


----------



## jupiter2007

Lord Of Gondor said:


> I believe it is just a rumour.
> India has a Crawl Walk Run strategy for such projects.
> Crawl is the Tejas, Walk is the MWF and Run is the AMCA
> (Same was successfully implemented for the Strategic missiles from IGMDP to the ASAT weapons/K series/PAD/AAD)



India should realize now that their true enemy is China and not Pakistan. Pakistan is 1/5 in size, population and in economy compare to India but we have more corruption.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

jupiter2007 said:


> India should realize now that their true enemy is China


Don't think anyone post 1962 had any doubts. For Air Force especially, if you have followed almost all major multilateral exercises it was the Eastern Air Command that had it's personnel there for training/observation.


----------



## Ali_Baba

jupiter2007 said:


> India should realize now that their true enemy is China and not Pakistan. Pakistan is 1/5 in size, population and in economy compare to India but we have more corruption.



1/7th the size, 1/10th the economy. India has added 3 Pakistans to its economy in the last 30 years..


----------



## The Maverick

jupiter2007 said:


> India should realize now that their true enemy is China and not Pakistan. Pakistan is 1/5 in size, population and in economy compare to India but we have more corruption.




ONE TENTH 

India $3trillion GDP approx = 1.4 billion people = $530 billion forex = $60 billion defense budget 
pakistan $300 billion approx = 220 million people = $15 billion forex = $10 billion defense budget 

The DISPARITY is MASSIVE and Glaring 

" How LONG can pakistan sustain a full scale war along the entire border on mountains deserts marshs and at sea" 

7 - 10 days pakistan 
20 days for india ( only because our resources are so much deeper)


----------



## polanski

Why Russia Can’t Make An AESA Radar?: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/07/13/why-russia-cant-make-an-aesa-radar/


----------



## NAVDEEP DHALIWAL

polanski said:


> Why Russia Can’t Make An AESA Radar?: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/07/13/why-russia-cant-make-an-aesa-radar/


Doesn't make sense, If India can build a prototype so can russia. They speak using aesa in land based missile systems. 
Simple explanation is they are not taking this as priority. You have to have a credible threat to force drastic changes in thinking.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Finally a clear image of the DARIN 3 Jaguar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Indos said:


> Where do you get that information bro ?
> 
> None of them are true. No way South Korea will give technology from KFX/IFX into India.



Give what technology? they themselves are using Elta for their AESA radar as a "consultant" and nearly all the weapons (which are hung outside the weapons bay BTW) are of Western origin.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Finally a clear image of the DARIN 3 Jaguar!



Nice shot!

What many people still won't realise is that this is the IAF's FIRST AESA radar equipped fighter. Not the Rafale, which hasn't yet entered service. The Elta 2052 AESA radar will give a big jump in ground attack and also self defence capabilities of the Jaguar. 

It's a small sized array, but will give decent range in ground targeting, ranging, SAR, Inverse SAR (especially useful for the use of the Harpoon AShM), GMTI, GMTT, etc. Plus with 2 ASRAAMs, a Jaguar will be able to defend itself out to ~30-40 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beefeatergin

After 40+ years of failure Tejas may be in further trouble
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...made-tejas-fighter-jets-may-be-trouble-128042


----------



## Figaro

Indos said:


> Where do you get that information bro ?
> 
> None of them are true. No way South Korea will give technology from KFX/IFX into India.


Many Indians seem to take technology transfer for granted ... why would a country which spent years or decades and billions of dollars investing in technology just give away their technology like that? Just as the saying goes, a good magician never reveals his tricks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabi1

Figaro said:


> Many Indians seem to take technology transfer for granted ... why would a country which spent years or decades and billions of dollars investing in technology just give away their technology like that? Just as the saying goes, a good magician never reveals his tricks.


And if they give TOT it is at a really high premium or for a system that they dont expect to produce themself anymore.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283966352403779584His Sqn now flies the Tejas!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

French Rafale Could Fire Scalp Cruise Missiles At Ladakh Border: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-fire-scalp-cruise-missiles-at-ladakh-border/


----------



## Gomig-21

Haven't been getting any alerts from this thread, so re-posting in it.
Congrats to the IAF on the Rafales. What day are they scheduled to arrive?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Haven't been getting any alerts from this thread, so re-posting in it.
> Congrats to the IAF on the Rafales. What day are they scheduled to arrive?


I think the IAF will have some before the 15 of Aug. Media reports say that the arrival is expected by end of month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Figaro said:


> Many Indians seem to take technology transfer for granted ... why would a country which spent years or decades and billions of dollars investing in technology just give away their technology like that? Just as the saying goes, a good magician never reveals his tricks.



And many non Indians over-estimate their own capabilities. There is no ToT being sought from South Korea for ANYTHING, not the least for KF-X where South Korea itself is using Israeli and other European makers' help.


----------



## MirageBlue

Gomig-21 said:


> Haven't been getting any alerts from this thread, so re-posting in it.
> Congrats to the IAF on the Rafales. What day are they scheduled to arrive?



Thank you. They're arriving by 27-July but the official ceremony is due to be held on 20-Aug. There'll be no media present when they arrive in India, which is strange, given how eagerly they've been awaited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

India is now buying undisclosed numbers of AASM Hammer bombs for the Rafale fleet. Since these will be under the emergency provisions, France will be supplying them from existing stocks that were to be delivered to another customer (most likely French Air Force itself). 

The AASM will give the IAF a very potent PGM that can take on targets in varying terrain at over 70 km range. So now in addition to the Spice 1000 and a variety of LGBs of Israeli and US origin, we now will have the choice to use AASMs from standoff distances from the Rafale fleet.

IAF Rafales to get Safran Hammer bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Air Marshal Vivek Ram Chaudhari takes over as the Commander in Chief, Western Air Command.
He is experienced on MiG-21, MiG-23MF, MiG-29 and SU-30MKI and has 3800 hrs+ under his belt. He is also a Cat A Qualified Flying Instructor and has a rich experience of operational flying, having undertaken numerous Air Defence missions during Op-Meghdoot and Op-Safed Sagar.
He had also commanded a MiG-29 sqn earlier in his illustrious career.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098214302186725381

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StructE

The Indian Navy plans to deploy 20 of its 45 MiG-29 carrier-borne fighters to the Himalayas to reinforce air force jets flying patrols over a disputed region bordering China.

The MiG-29Ks are supposed to fly from the fleet’s new aircraft carrier _Vikrant_. But _Vikrant _is years behind schedule, freeing up the MiGs and their pilots for land-based operations.

Desperation on the part of the air force might also be a factor in the decision to send navy fighters into the mountains.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/davida...-mountain-fighters-sends-navy-migs-north/amp/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

StructE said:


> Desperation on the part of the air force might also be a factor in the decision to send navy fighters into the mountains.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/davida...-mountain-fighters-sends-navy-migs-north/amp/


Not really.
The Naval Air Arm has always operated with the IAF dating as far back as the Sea Hawks, notably, former Navy Chief Adm Arun Prakash was decorated with a Vir Chakra for his Hawker Hunter missions into West Pak in the Bangladesh Liberation war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StructE

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Not really.
> The Naval Air Arm has always operated with the IAF dating as far back as the Sea Hawks, notably, former Navy Chief Adm Arun Prakash was decorated with a Vir Chakra for his Hawker Hunter missions into West Pak in the Bangladesh Liberation war.



Irrelevant example. Fighter pilots get deployed to different services, even different Air forces. No country procures career based fighters and deploys them deep inland.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

StructE said:


> Irrelevant example. Fighter pilots get deployed to different services, even different Air forces. No country procures career based fighters and deploys them deep inland.


Relevant example, we are talking about India.
What other countries do, is irrelevant.


----------



## Incog_nito

French Air Force has more than 100+ Mirage-2000s that can easily be upgraded and can be sold to IAF.
Is IAF open to acquiring more M-2000s?

Source:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Air_Force#Aircraft_inventory


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Incog_nito said:


> French Air Force has more than 100+ Mirage-2000s that can easily be upgraded and can be sold to IAF.
> Is IAF open to acquiring more M-2000s?
> 
> Source:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Air_Force#Aircraft_inventory


Definitely!
But the Airframe hours should be acceptable, IAF did check out the Brazilian AF M2Ks many years ago but it was not suitable.
The MiG-29 are more cost effective to acquire although.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Should IAF Fulfill Fighter Jets Shortage By Procuring Super Hornet?: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...hter-jets-shortage-by-procuring-super-hornet/


----------



## StructE

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Relevant example, we are talking about India.
> What other countries do, is irrelevant.



Juvenile argument of "this is how I do", if this is the case show an example of indian harriers deployed inland.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

StructE said:


> Juvenile argument of "this is how I do", if this is the case show an example of indian harriers deployed inland.


Google it.Stop expecting spoon feeding.


----------



## MirageBlue

StructE said:


> Irrelevant example. Fighter pilots get deployed to different services, even different Air forces. No country procures career based fighters and deploys them deep inland.



The IN has 45 MiG-29Ks divided between 2 squadrons. INAS 300 White Tigers and INAS 303 Black Panthers. The naval MiG-29Ks regularly flew with and against IAF MiG-29UPGs. There are images of MiG-29Ks at Adampur AFS with MiG-29UPGs in hangars. 

now, when there are more fighters than can be embarked on carriers, the land based ones can be deployed where ever needed. They don’t need your certificate of approval.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Remembering Vijay Diwas


----------



## StructE

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Google it.Stop expecting spoon feeding.



Google what? There is no such example to begin with in IN naval arm history before this event, situation is obviously desperate for IAF. Countless articles are written in indian press on this subject and the need of 42 squadrons vs 32 available. There is an article being shared for discussion purpose and your response is flat out denial. 


https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indian-air-force-has-only-32-squadrons-lowest-in-a-decade-1281558

https://indianexpress.com/article/e...ter-jets-and-what-it-can-do-about-it-5553948/



MirageBlue said:


> The IN has 45 MiG-29Ks divided between 2 squadrons. INAS 300 White Tigers and INAS 303 Black Panthers. The naval MiG-29Ks regularly flew with and against IAF MiG-29UPGs. There are images of MiG-29Ks at Adampur AFS with MiG-29UPGs in hangars.
> 
> now, when there are more fighters than can be embarked on carriers, the land based ones can be deployed where ever needed. They don’t need your certificate of approval.



In most cases these additional fighters are stationed in coastal areas. Any way the main point of sharing this article was the IAF situation and how it will be addressed in near future. 
Buying Mig-29 and MKI is a short term solution, Rafael seems cost prohibitive as a mainstay fighter, the only reasonable solution at this point is LCA in my opinion.


----------



## MirageBlue

StructE said:


> In most cases these additional fighters are stationed in coastal areas. Any way the main point of sharing this article was the IAF situation and how it will be addressed in near future.
> Buying Mig-29 and MKI is a short term solution, Rafael seems cost prohibitive as a mainstay fighter, the only reasonable solution at this point is LCA in my opinion.



And the MiG-29K and KUBs are stationed at Dabolim in Goa, at INS Hansa. They are land based during the time that the other squadron is embarked on INS Vikramaditya. It makes sense to use them when required at IAF air bases as they don't have a carrier to embark on and Goa or coastal installations are not currently assessed as being under threat. Whereas the northern sector is where the bulk of the flying activity is happening currently. 

Yes, the IAF is under-strength as of now. Even if 36 or 44 more Rafales are ordered (and they will be, guaranteed) at some time, 4 squadrons of Rafales will be the tip of the spear and will be tasked with strategic roles as the nuclear strike fighters that the Mirage-2000 and Jaguars currently undertake. So it is for that reason that the MRFA deal for 114 is being looked at, but it'll be too costly and unless the GoI decides to go with a Govt to Govt contract, it'll never translate into a real contract. So the Tejas Mk1A and Tejas Mk2 are the other fighters that will be needed to bulk up. 

But in the short term scenario, there are no options but to utilize the IN's MiG-29Ks as well for combat duties from land. Will give the Navy pilots valuable experience as well.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

StructE said:


> Google what? There is no such example to begin with in IN naval arm history before this event, situation is obviously desperate for IAF.


Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Gomig-21

@Lord Of Gondor @MirageBlue @Nilgiri Wow has this been discussed here before or on any other thread?
This looks amazing! What a project this will be and with all the experience gained from Tejas (which was a phenomenal indigenous project in its own rights) it should help greatly make this one move much smoother and get out there a lot quicker. This is great stuff!

*India will produce its own Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft for the Navy*
July 2020 news defense aviation aerospace air force industry
POSTED ON MONDAY, 27 JULY 2020 10:24






https://www.airrecognition.com/inde...nced-medium-combat-aircraft-for-the-navy.html


And then *India to buy 6 more Boeing P-8 Poseidon patrol aircraft*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> @Lord Of Gondor @MirageBlue @Nilgiri Wow has this been discussed here before or on any other thread?
> This looks amazing! What a project this will be and with all the experience gained from Tejas (which was a phenomenal indigenous project in its own rights) it should help greatly make this one move much smoother and get out there a lot quicker. This is great stuff!
> 
> *India will produce its own Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft for the Navy*
> July 2020 news defense aviation aerospace air force industry
> POSTED ON MONDAY, 27 JULY 2020 10:24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.airrecognition.com/inde...nced-medium-combat-aircraft-for-the-navy.html
> 
> 
> And then *India to buy 6 more Boeing P-8 Poseidon patrol aircraft*


Yup. You can check out the AMCA sticky thread as well. Next high priority project is the Mark-2 version of the Tejas with a 17.5T MTOW and then the AMCA.
The P-8 deal is also crucial because we foresee a significant PLA Navy underwater presence in the Indian Ocean going ahead and apart from the insanely capable Kawasaki P-1, this is the best platform out there for tracking Subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Yup. You can check out the AMCA sticky thread as well. Next high priority project is the Mark-2 version of the Tejas with a 17.5T MTOW and then the AMCA.
> The P-8 deal is also crucial because we foresee a significant PLA Navy underwater presence in the Indian Ocean going ahead and apart from the insanely capable Kawasaki P-1, this is the best platform out there for tracking Subs.



I thought we were going crazy buying stuff loool.

Just saw this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287801915695300608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

9


Gomig-21 said:


> I thought we were going crazy buying stuff loool.
> 
> Just saw this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287801915695300608


This is old bro, deal was signed in 2016.
The backbone is still the 260+ Su fleet.












It will still be the only one to never carry a bag and fight at very high G's. 
Followed by the Fulcrum and Mirage:
The Fulcrum is the best iteration of the legacy -29(Internal designation is Izdeliye 9.20, upgraded over the RuFAF Izdeliye 9.19 MiG-29 SMT)








The Mirages also had a deep upgrade with the RDY-2 Radar(Similar to the ADA M2K-C ) 




Rafale is a great add to an already formidable fleet.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> This is old bro, deal was signed in 2016.



What's old, ma man? The clip with the 3 Rafales taking off? I'm missing something.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> The backbone is still the 260+ Su fleet.



That is quite the A2A missile load! The next best thing is how those TVC nozzles are independently functioning like that! Very cool capture and rare to see it in that exact moment.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> What's old, ma man?  The clip with the 3 Rafales taking off? I'm missing something.


No no just that the deal is old news and even the "India Specific Enhancements" qualification will take another 24-36 months, till then the old guard is still the most active.
The sensor fusion is quite a leap on Rafale though along with the offensive Meteor and Scalp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> @Lord Of Gondor @MirageBlue @Nilgiri Wow has this been discussed here before or on any other thread?
> This looks amazing! What a project this will be and with all the experience gained from Tejas (which was a phenomenal indigenous project in its own rights) it should help greatly make this one move much smoother and get out there a lot quicker. This is great stuff!
> 
> *India will produce its own Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft for the Navy*
> July 2020 news defense aviation aerospace air force industry
> POSTED ON MONDAY, 27 JULY 2020 10:24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.airrecognition.com/inde...nced-medium-combat-aircraft-for-the-navy.html
> 
> 
> And then *India to buy 6 more Boeing P-8 Poseidon patrol aircraft*



Yes I am glad we have oriented this way mid and long term rather than get saddled with Su-57 project which is doubtful unique utility for India in the likely theatres at the cost it entails.

I am likewise pretty sure S-400 will be the last major acquisition done by India from Russia....there is just too much increasing steadily each year why we cannot rely/trust on them anymore (esp their increasing closeness with China).

Everything just makes lot more cohesive sense now. MWF and AMCA are definitely things to watch out for and track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

India To Lease Fighter Jets And Military Equipment: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/08/06/india-to-lease-fighter-jets-and-military-equipment/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Wing Commander Deepak Vasant Sathe(retired) lost his life in the AI Express B737 crash in Kozhikode.
(Experimental test pilot and Sword of Honour) left the IAF in 2003.
Om Shanti to the hero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

He was doing a noble act under the "Vande Bharat Mission" to bring back stranded Indians from abroad.
The Kozhikode airport is a challenging "Table Top" runway
Cannot even imagine the skill required to land on this especially with bad weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Lord Of Gondor said:


> He was doing a noble act under the "Vande Bharat Mission" to bring back stranded Indians from abroad.
> The Kozhikode airport is a challenging "Table Top" runway
> Cannot even imagine the skill required to land on this especially with bad weather.



With such airports, they should close under any especially bad weather+wet runway and divert flights to trivandrum, cochi, coimbatore etc.

Mangalore is another table top above this area that should be avoided in bad weather periods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291947241855258624So the MiG-29 UPG pilots were at the Exercise Pitch Black 2018!


----------



## polanski

India needs to kill Sino-flankers, Why not Gripen E AKA “Sukhoi Killer”: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-flankers-why-not-gripen-e-aka-sukhoi-killer/


----------



## Figaro

Nilgiri said:


> I am likewise pretty sure S-400 will be the last major acquisition done by India from Russia....there is just too much increasing steadily each year why we cannot rely/trust on them anymore (esp their increasing closeness with China).


We shall see how well this holds up . More likely than not, you guys will probably order off the shelf Su-57s.


----------



## polanski

India to arm 100 Heron drones with missiles: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/08/11/india-to-arm-100-heron-drones-with-missiles/


----------



## polanski

Indian Air Force Started Night Sorties Using Rafale, Apache And Chinooks Near Galwan Valley: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...afale-apache-and-chinooks-near-galwan-valley/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Massive order for the HTT-40!
First flight was in 2016!
This is a great sign of things to come.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293161004063309826




Cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

With this induction, IAF pilots will be back on Indian a/c for Basic Training
A tradition which started in 1953 with the induction of the HT-2




And moved to the HPT-32 Deepak in 1980s




which was in service till 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Not sure if already posted, but a great analysis






see also

https://www.orfonline.org/new-fighters-for-the-indian-air-force-answers-and-more-questions-69604/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

After the great gesture by MH Gov of according a State Funeral to Wing Commander Sathe, here is Singapore CG to India paying his respects to his friend.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293361186830835712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Massive order for the HTT-40!
> First flight was in 2016!
> This is a great sign of things to come.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293161004063309826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cockpit



It's a really big deal for the IAF to go back to an Indian designed basic trainer, after the PC-7 Mk2. To be fair, the PC-7 Mk2 has been excellent for the IAF, after all the troubles it faced with the HPT-32 Deepak.

here's an old advert for the HT-2 that was posted recently on Twitter. Way back in the 1950s, designed and built by Hindustan Aircraft Private Ltd. That was before it was nationalized and converted into Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd.






But an order this large will mean thousands of crores of rupees for HAL's suppliers as well as HAL, which will help keep them going for a long time. This is the kind of thing needed to keep a vibrant aerospace industry supplier base. That was something that almost did not exist before the Tejas program began in the early 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Not many are aware that HAL proposed a Hindustan Turbo Trainer-35 to the IAF in the late 1980s for entry into service in the 1990s, but the IAF was not interested and the proposal did not go anywhere beyond a static display model, shown below. It was quite contemporary of the basic trainers of that time, with tandem seating.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

MirageBlue said:


> It's a really big deal for the IAF to go back to an Indian designed basic trainer, after the PC-7 Mk2. To be fair, the PC-7 Mk2 has been excellent for the IAF, after all the troubles it faced with the HPT-32 Deepak.
> 
> here's an old advert for the HT-2 that was posted recently on Twitter. Way back in the 1950s, designed and built by Hindustan Aircraft Private Ltd. That was before it was nationalized and converted into Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But an order this large will mean thousands of crores of rupees for HAL's suppliers as well as HAL, which will help keep them going for a long time. This is the kind of thing needed to keep a vibrant aerospace industry supplier base. That was something that almost did not exist before the Tejas program began in the early 1990s.


Completely agreed, Dhruv for the Rotary div and Tejas for Fixed wing are great +ve catalysts for Indian Aerospace industry.
Next we should focus on Saras/Transport aircraft for the An replacement due in the next 15-20 years.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Also the -34!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mig25

I'm going to repost the video of its spin test. Its something that gets my heart rate going every time I watch it!


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF ACM RKS Bhadauria flew a Bison on his own at WAC. He had flown the single seater Tejas during the squadron formation ceremony earlier. Not like most other ACMs who sit in the back and let another younger pilot do the flying.

link


> The #CAS ACM RKS Bhadauria is on a visit to a frontline air base in Western Air Command (WAC). During the day long visit, the CAS will review operational preparedness of the base and interact with the #airwarriors serving on the frontlines.
> #IndianAirForce













link


> The #CAS will meet with aircrew and combat crew from the Squadrons and units stationed at the base.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the CAS flew the Mig-21 Bison with the resident fighter squadron.
> #LeadingFromFront
> #IndianAirForce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

MirageBlue said:


> IAF ACM RKS Bhadauria flew a Bison on his own at WAC. He had flown the single seater Tejas during the squadron formation ceremony earlier. Not like most other ACMs who sit in the back and let another younger pilot do the flying.
> 
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link



I suspect we may find out how good this guy is, or is not, soon enough.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Probably from AFS Suratgarh and if so, then the Bison is from the "Panthers"


----------



## MirageBlue

Ali_Baba said:


> I suspect we may find out how good this guy is, or is not, soon enough.


He doesn't need your appreciation. His exceptional service record doesn't need some internet poster's certificate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294455975282266116


----------



## polanski

Why India Pays Premium For Su-30MKI “Dud”?: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/08/18/why-india-pays-premium-for-su-30mki-duck/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Biggest news yet!
Su 30MKI test fires the MICA!
Report mentioned the stealth capability, so I think the emphasis was on the MICA IR!
So the Su 30MKI can use all the missiles in the IAF inventory except for the Meteor.
A2A weapons so far:
R-27(Both Radar and IR), R-77, Astra, ASRAAM, R-73 and MICA.
Report here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Biggest news yet!
> Su 30MKI test fires the MICA!
> Report mentioned the stealth capability, so I think the emphasis was on the MICA IR!
> So the Su 30MKI can use all the missiles in the IAF inventory except for the Meteor.
> A2A weapons so far:
> R-27(Both Radar and IR), R-77, Astra, ASRAAM, R-73 and MICA.
> Report here.



Oh wow..this came out of the blue! the report doesn't mention if it was the MICA-IR or MICA-EM, but MICA-IR is definitely easier to integrate than the MICA-EM which would have required the missile to share information with the Su-30MKI's mission computer. 

But if it was the MICA-EM, then MBDA probably has a good reason to allow the MICA-EM to be integrated with the Su-30MKI.

1) possibility of a larger MICA buy given that the Mirage-2000I, Rafale and Su-30MKI fleets will be able to share the MICA-EM or IR
2) builds up the business case for a MICA-NG purchase in a few years' time. The MICA-NG reportedly has 100+ km range with a dual pulse motor and a new seeker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296273270015107072


----------



## polanski

India ditches Russian missile and chooses MBDA MICA as the medium-range missile: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...and-chooses-mica-as-the-medium-range-missile/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

So the tests by the Su-30MKI included the RVV-SD.
Will replace the RVV-AE as the mainstay. 
According to unverified reports the delivery of 400 RVV-SD, 400 RVV-MD and 300 R-27 variants were done in June(Ordered last year).


----------



## MirageBlue

polanski said:


> India ditches Russian missile and chooses MBDA MICA as the medium-range missile: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...and-chooses-mica-as-the-medium-range-missile/



India hasn't ditched any Russian missile. In fact, 2 tests of a Russian R-77 variant were also carried out along with MICA tests. As per some reports, these are likely to be the RVV-SD or R-77-1 variant, rather than the older R-77s. India had bought a large stock of Russian missiles last year.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Biggest news yet!
> Su 30MKI test fires the MICA!
> Report mentioned the stealth capability, so I think the emphasis was on the MICA IR!
> So the Su 30MKI can use all the missiles in the IAF inventory except for the Meteor.
> A2A weapons so far:
> R-27(Both Radar and IR), R-77, Astra, ASRAAM, R-73 and MICA.
> Report here.



Where are the pictures of a Su30MKI firing off a MICA ? Where is the proof ??? This is nothing more than a fanboy wet dream. France will not share it technology with both India and Russia to do this integration. The russians will not allow this to happen either. 

Dream on ...


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ali_Baba said:


> Where are the pictures of a Su30MKI firing off a MICA ? Where is the proof ??? This is nothing more than a fanboy wet dream. France will not share it technology with both India and Russia to do this integration. The russians will not allow this to happen either.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Lord Of Gondor said:


>




Where is the proof ? I am happy to accept if there is proof, but there is none... just wishful thinking !!!!


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Foxbat in Op Safed Sagar!




Brilliant watch.


----------



## MirageBlue

Ali_Baba said:


> Where are the pictures of a Su30MKI firing off a MICA ? Where is the proof ??? This is nothing more than a fanboy wet dream. France will not share it technology with both India and Russia to do this integration. The russians will not allow this to happen either.
> 
> Dream on ...



Nobody cares whether some Pakistani internet poster believes it or not. It isn't meant to impress internet wannabes.

This isn't the first time that a missile from a EU nation will be integrated with the Su-30MKI. It is slated to receive the ASRAAM too. And just so you know, the Su-30MKI's Mission Computer is indigenous, designed, developed and built by HAL. So, if India wants, it can integrate weapons of it's choice. You'll see a whole lot of Indian indigenous weapons being integrated too, including Astra, NGARM, Brahmos-A, SAAW and PG-HSLD.

And the IAF's Mirage-2000s carry Russian R-73Es, as seen below, so cross country- platform usage of IR weapons is not something new for the IAF.


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF will be ordering the 2 additional Phalcon AWACS that were long pending. Nothing like a crisis to drive through acquisitions that get stuck in the MoD quagmire.

article link



> India is now finally going to seal the long-pending around $1 billion deal to acquire two more “Phalcon” airborne warning and control system (AWACS) aircraft from Israel, which has been derailed at least a couple of times in the past due to the high costs involved.
> 
> 
> Sources on Wednesday said the acquisition of the two AWACS, with the Israeli
> 
> Phalcon
> early-warning radar system mounted on Russian Ilyushin-76 heavy-lift aircraft, is all set to get the final nod from the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) after extensive inter-ministerial consultations.
> 
> 
> The two new Phalcon AWACS, which will add to the three such aircraft inducted by the IAF in 2009-2011 under a $1.1 billion contract, will be delivered in three to four years. “They will be more advanced than the first three
> Phalcon AWACS with the latest upgrades,” said a source.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

One of the rarest images of the Su-30 MKI, carrying the huge Escort Jamming SAP 514 centreline pod.




Thanks to a member on another forum for the same.
Here is the Su-30 MKI with the self protection SAP 518 wingtip pods:




And this is the ONLY official image the IAF has released of the same(260+ Aircraft in service and also flying for the IAF since 2002!) 
Here is the team from Russian Zvezda TV channel with the direct descendant(The Su-30SM) and shown off by legendary Russian Test Pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Just saw this a few minutes ago.

*Indian Air Force inducts Rafale fighter jets*











Indian Air Force inducts Rafale fighter jets


India on Thursday, Sept. 10, formally inducted its first five Rafale fighter jets into the 17th Squadron "Golden Arrows" at Ambala Air Station along the western border. This Squadron is the first Indian Air Force squadron to be equipped with the French-made Dassault Rafales.




www.airrecognition.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

And here we see the Su-30 MKI with the full suite of jammers flying in the North.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304716951445360640

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Here is the team from Russian Zvezda TV channel with the direct descendant(The Su-30SM) and shown off by legendary Russian Test Pilots



Funny, as much as that guy irritates me to no end loool, he does put on a great show with that channel. But he is one irritating sob lmao.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


> And here we see the Su-30 MKI with the full suite of jammers flying in the North.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304716951445360640



SAP514 and SAP518

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305484949470851073The DRDO Garuthma;








DRDO successfully tests 'glide bombs' in Pokhran | Jodhpur News - Times of India


Jodhpur: India has moved closer to self-dependence in precision-guided 'smart glide bombs' as it conducted covert trials of these bombs successfully a.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305880681273155584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Rafale over Ladakh!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307620385140088834The journo also captures the first armed fighter we have seen so far up there?
The Mirage-2000I with two MICA missiles and 3 bags.
For ORP duties, the Mirage 2000I would be armed similar to below:





I would like to see the Jaguars there as well preferably with the overwing AIM-132s.
The last flying shot of the A2A armed Jag that I remember is this:




Very easy to spot the Magic-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Jaguar introduced some scary weapons into service, one of them was the BAP 100 




was even qualified on the MiG-23BN




and the BL-755 Cluster bomb




Devastating in Anti Personnel roles:








Although replaced by the CBU 105 now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307892576041623552First ever shot of the Mirage-2000I with a full complement of MICAs!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

India is preparing to go in for 6 armed MQ-9 Reaper drones from the US in a fast-tracked G2G deal. Options clause will extend the numbers to 30. 

Article link



> The Ministry of Defence (MoD) is preparing to acquire 30 General Atomics MQ-9A Reaper drones from the United States, in a deal valued at approximately $3 billion (Rs 22,000 crore). A recent series of meetings within the MoD have cleared the way for the procurement of an initial lot of six Reaper Medium Altitude Long Endurance drones. These six drones—two each for the army, navy and air force—are to be procured immediately from the US, indicating the urgency of the acquisition.
> 
> Sources tell INDIA TODAY that an ‘acceptance of necessity’ (AON) for 30 drones will be put before an upcoming meeting of the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), headed by defence minister Rajnath Singh. The contract is being broken up into two parts—six MQ-9s worth approximately $600 million (Rs 4,400 crore) are to be purchased outright and delivered in the next few months. The remaining 24—eight drones for each service—will be acquired over the next three years under an ‘option clause’ in the contract. The deal has been in the pipeline for the past three years, first as the sale of 22 Sea Guardians (an unarmed maritime variant of the MQ-9) for the Indian Navy in 2017. This was then converted into a tri-services acquisition by the government in 2018 when the armed version of the MQ-9 was cleared for sale to India by the US.
> 
> An AON is formally the first step in hardware procurement by the MoD. It usually takes several years for AON cases to turn into contracts. The Reaper acquisition, it is understood, will be concluded in a far shorter timeframe. It is being processed as a fast-track, government-to-government deal with the United States and will be swiftly concluded by the MoD. The six drones are to be delivered immediately by the US, and could possibly be units already produced for the US armed forces or its allies. It is not clear if the initial batch of drones will be armed with Hellfire missiles and other air-to-ground munitions.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Another one! He is the Su-30MKI with the SAP-518 SPJ pods over Ladakh!
@Unknowncommando
HAL TP Grp Capt. HV Thakur on the same:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236484974775132160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The IAF's CSAR helicopter, The Dhruv Mark-3 entered service in 2012, best in class Super Hi Alt performance.
Replaces the simple Chetak.
Equipped with the Saab IDAS EW system for self defence.
Can carry 2 Stretchers(Su-30MKI occupants for ex) for evac.
The Elbit CoMPASS and a superb cockpit for superior situational awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

In the beautiful city of Jodhpur. Maybe from "The Lions"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Lord Of Gondor said:


> In the beautiful city of Jodhpur. Maybe from "The Lions"




Here slightly bigger


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307972983558828034

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Just saw Sam(Sam Chui) walk us through the An-22 and thoroughly enjoyed it.
Jogging memory lane. The IAF in the 80s specifically asked for a transporter that would work in SHAA.
USSR re engined the An-26 with the mighty An-12 Engines(PAF operates a version of this bird to this day with an AEW role).
The An-12 in IAF service was also graced by his holiness the Dalai Lama!
The An-32 was born.
Called the Sutlej(Named after the mighty Sutlej herself) in IAF service and procured in massive numbers(100+).
Now upgraded(modestly) to the *RE *variant, she can lift a max of 7.5T.
Here is a Sri Lankan An-32Bcockpit:




And the RE:




The absolute backbone of IAF logistics in Hi Alt areas:





Taking off from an Airfield at 16700Ft(Even walking at 8-9K feet is a chore!)
Here is the Sutlej carpet bombing the "enemy":

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Astra on the Su-30MKI

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

One of it is a SIGINT platfrom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

India learnt lessons dealing with Russian mafia of Sukhoi and Mikoyan: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ing-with-russian-mafia-of-sukhoi-and-mikoyan/


----------



## PDF

IAF training sorties...


----------



## Yasser76

Nothing surprises me as much as shocking neglect of force multipliers in the IAF at the expense of new fighters, which they seem constantly on the search for. This fundemental weakness will lead to rival air forces being able to fully exploit their fighter force more efficiently and enhanced situational awarness.

For an air force the size of IAF to have only 5 AEW, 6 refuelling planes and 2 dedicated EW planes is shocking. This combined with a lack of a dedicated ACMI range indicates the IAF top brass have still not really understood how future wars maybe fought.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Seen too many similar flight paths by IAF recently. Kolkata (not sure if Gaya is a station for IAF) to somewhere in Himachal Pradesh?


----------



## vishwambhar

Yasser76 said:


> Nothing surprises me as much as shocking neglect of force multipliers in the IAF at the expense of new fighters, which they seem constantly on the search for. This fundemental weakness will lead to rival air forces being able to fully exploit their fighter force more efficiently and enhanced situational awarness.
> 
> For an air force the size of IAF to have only 5 AEW, 6 refuelling planes and 2 dedicated EW planes is shocking. This combined with a lack of a dedicated ACMI range indicates the IAF top brass have still not really understood how future wars maybe fought.....



Money issue my friend.... we understand how future wars will be fought but do we have any choice under current economic circumstances????


----------



## vishwambhar

PDF said:


> View attachment 676889
> 
> View attachment 676900
> 
> Seen too many similar flight paths by IAF recently. Kolkata (not sure if Gaya is a station for IAF) to somewhere in Himachal Pradesh?



Gaya I don't think have any airbase.... I think it's bihta airbase in bihar....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

vishwambhar said:


> Money issue my friend.... we understand how future wars will be fought but do we have any choice under current economic circumstances????



I really do not think it is a money issue, partly true but the fact that right now India is considering more Rafales, Tejas (and second hand MIG-29s) and still not increased it's refuellers and AEW strength is a sure sign that it seems shiny news fighters are better for PR. We all saw half the Indian media put on a circus just for the Rafale delvery flights. Never would have happend if DRDO quietly delivered a couple of more NETA AEWs right?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

One day for the IAF to enter the 89th year of existence and the images are steadily streaming in
Starting with the Attack helicopters(Numbers set to rapidly expand)
The Krokodil(On its last legs)





The Apache Guardian




And the Rudra


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Strategic Airlifters
Globemaster




The Il-76 "Gajraj"




The Super Hercules (Special Operations role primarily)


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Fighters

The Bison









The Tejas




The Rafale




The Su-30 MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From the practice:
(All images from Angad Singh on Twitter)
Rafale




Tejas




Star of the show for me:




IAF and the love for Deltas, started with the MiG-21 in 1963, still center stage:




Note the Mirage-2000I with the Crystal Maze
The DARIN-III Jag!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Another set: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313807478442741761

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gomig-21

I second that, great set of pics for sure. Just saw these and thought they were cool as heck! Who doesn't love the combination of both of these?! Su-30MKI and the Lamborghini Huracan.


















Pretty sure the Lambo got toasted looool but still very cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> I second that, great set of pics for sure. Just saw these and thought they were cool as heck! Who doesn't love the combination of both of these?! Su-30MKI and the Lamborghini Huracan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the Lambo got toasted looool but still very cool.



This lead to a one upmanship for recruitment material by the Indian Navy:








Why Is The Indian Navy Racing A MiG-29 & A Lamborghini? - Livefist


The video you see above emerged yesterday in social media feeds, showing what appears to be an Indian Navy MiG-29K speeding along the tarmac at Goa's Dabolim airfield, with a supercar accelerating alongside. The video, tweeted out by IAF veteran Air Marshal Anil Chopra sparked a fair bit of buzz…




www.livefistdefence.com




Huracan and a Su-30MKI you say?
Another Autocar India feature:








Light and Agile: MGB vs DH 82 Tiger Moth | Autocar India


The Indian Air Force resurrected its charming old DH 82 Tiger Moth. We took along a classic MGB, just to say hello.




www.autocarindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Promo video for Air Force Day 2020




The brilliant song for the event




Some random images:
Air Maintenance sorties to Siachen by AAC/IAF 




Explained by an RAF veteran who experienced the flying first hand:
Number Eight: “Touching the Sky With Glory” or You’re Going To Go And Land At 22,000 ft on A Glacier!
From the Vintage fleet:
The Dak:




The DeHavilland DH 82 Tiger Moth(Over the Umaid Bhavan!)





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568711441177567232The beautiful DH logo on the wheel cap:




The North American AT-6 Harvard:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

India tests locally made anti-radiation missiles: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/10/11/india-tests-locally-made-anti-radiation-missiles/


----------



## Mjunaid955

Can 5 Rafale solve Indian Air Force woes? or it will end up having a dreadful run? - Indus Watch


Can 5 Rafale solve Indian Air Force woes? or it will end up having a dreadful run?




induswatch.com


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Nashik cops arrest HAL employee for supplying info on fighters to Pakistan*

A Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) employee has been arrested for supplying fighter aircraft information to Pakistan’s Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) agency, Maharashtra Police said on Friday.

The 41-year-old man was supplying secret information about Indian fighter aircraft and their manufacturing unit to ISI, police said. “The Nashik unit of the state Anti-Terrorism Squad (ATS) received reliable intelligence about the man, who was in constant touch with ISI,” a police official said. The man was supplying the secret information about Indian fighter aircraft and their sensitive details, along with the information related to HAL’s aircraft manufacturing unit at Ojhar near Nashik, airbase and some prohibited areas inside the manufacturing unit, he said. 

An offence under the Official Secrets Act has been registered against the accused, he said adding three mobile handsets with five SIM cards and two memory cards have been seized from him. The phones and SIM cards are being sent to the Forensic Science Laboratory for examination, he said. The accused was produced before court on Friday, and has been remanded in ATS custody for 10 days, the official said. 

HAL’s Aircraft Division Nashik, established in 1964 for licence manufacture of MiG-21FL aircraft and K-13 missiles, is located at Ojhar, 24 km from Nashik and around 200 km from Mumbai.






Nashik cops arrest HAL employee for supplying info on fighters to Pakistan – Indian Defence Research Wing







idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

PanzerKiel said:


> The 41-year-old man was supplying secret information about Indian fighter aircraft and their manufacturing unit to ISI, police said. “The Nashik unit of the state Anti-Terrorism Squad (ATS) received reliable intelligence about the man, who was in constant touch with ISI,” a police official said. The man was supplying the secret information about Indian fighter aircraft and their sensitive details, along with the information related to HAL’s aircraft manufacturing unit at Ojhar near Nashik, airbase and some prohibited areas inside the manufacturing unit, he said.



So, why would someone like this do such a thing? Why would he traitor his country like this? The only reason I can see is $$$$$ and that only means that this individual is a person of very poor and low character to betray his own country for money. There really isn't much more of a reason that could be powerful enough to cause betrayal and treason of your own country.

So a couple of things come to mind; one is big ups to the Indian secret service that discovered this filthy treachery and two, treason is commonly known around the world as a capital crime, punishable by immediate death. Whether he goes to trial and is given a chance to prove his innocence or not is up to the Indian system I suppose. But it sounds like they have enough to hang him in New Delhi square this afternoon. Nothing, nothing is worst than such treason of one's country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> So, why would someone like this do such a thing? Why would he traitor his country like this? The only reason I can see is $$$$$ and that only means that this individual is a person of very poor and low character to betray his own country for money. There really isn't much more of a reason that could be powerful enough to cause betrayal and treason of your own country.
> 
> So a couple of things come to mind; one is big ups to the Indian secret service that discovered this filthy treachery and two, treason is commonly known around the world as a capital crime, punishable by immediate death. Whether he goes to trial and is given a chance to prove his innocence or not is up to the Indian system I suppose. But it sounds like they have enough to hang him in New Delhi square this afternoon. Nothing, nothing is worst than such treason of one's country.


He was a supervisor at HAL Nashik who probably fell for a trap. Unfortunate but can be avoided.
Will definitely serve as a deterrent to HAL/MoD civilian employees who are not careful about social media interactions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

More glimpses from Leh








The Black Archers are the ones entrusted with guarding the frontier there:




The Squadron just celebrated their 60th birthday early this year:





The CO seen here second from left, also lead the IAF delegation to Ex Eastern Bridge at RAFO Masirah last year flying and fighting with (and against) the RAFO EF Typhoon, F-16 and Hawks with their MiG-29UPG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Gomig-21 said:


> So, why would someone like this do such a thing? Why would he traitor his country like this? The only reason I can see is $$$$$ and that only means that this individual is a person of very poor and low character to betray his own country for money. There really isn't much more of a reason that could be powerful enough to cause betrayal and treason of your own country.
> 
> So a couple of things come to mind; one is big ups to the Indian secret service that discovered this filthy treachery and two, treason is commonly known around the world as a capital crime, punishable by immediate death. Whether he goes to trial and is given a chance to prove his innocence or not is up to the Indian system I suppose. But it sounds like they have enough to hang him in New Delhi square this afternoon. Nothing, nothing is worst than such treason of one's country.



Muslim, Dalit, Christian, Kashmiri, or just wanting cash. Many reasons....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF Su-30MKI with the new generation Rudram-1 ARM that was tested successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

*India’s First Indigenous Air-Launched Radar-Killing Missile Is Headed For Service
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...d-radar-killing-missile-is-headed-for-service*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Continuing with the pictures:
Here is the MiG-29UPG doing something other than Air Superiority




The Mirage-2000I(6 MICA-EM and 2 MICA-IR for a total of 8 BVR missiles!)





The IL-78MKI(Unique picture with two Su-30MKIs taking fuel)




Now the trainers:
The Pilatus PC-7 MK-II, probably the most colourful after the SKAT Hawks




The Hawk, firing off rockets




Yet to be released: The beautiful Kiran

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301622986043207680




Hopefully replaced by the HJT-36
Some things the Kiran donated to the LCH:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> The Mirage-2000I(6 MICA-EM and 2 MICA-IR for a total of 8 BVR missiles!)



That's impressive. I even underestimated the capabilities of the new MICAs in both forms, radar and infrared until I read a lot more about them and not only their range, but a lot of their capabilities to avoid chaff and decoys, lock on after launch among other neat sensor capabilities they have.

It's too bad the EAF can't adapt them on their 2000's because they're the oldest 2Ks out there LOL! I think they were the first batch rolled off the production line in 1982 when the Mirage 2000 first came out. But this is quite something and hey, I suppose all sorts of upgrades can be done to any machine to bring it all the way short of a 5th generation stealth aircraft, question will always be, is it worth it. In this case with the IAF it most certainly is and it's such a great gain for that platform making it that much more potent along with the Rafales. Excellent decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Gomig-21 said:


> That's impressive. I even underestimated the capabilities of the new MICAs in both forms, radar and infrared until I read a lot more about them and not only their range, but a lot of their capabilities to avoid chaff and decoys, lock on after launch among other neat sensor capabilities they have.
> 
> It's too bad the EAF can't adapt them on their 2000's because they're the oldest 2Ks out there LOL! I think they were the first batch rolled off the production line in 1982 when the Mirage 2000 first came out. But this is quite something and hey, I suppose all sorts of upgrades can be done to any machine to bring it all the way short of a 5th generation stealth aircraft, question will always be, is it worth it. In this case with the IAF it most certainly is and it's such a great gain for that platform making it that much more potent along with the Rafales. Excellent decision.



Unsure if such an extensive upgrade programme is worth it for the few planes in the EAF.


----------



## Gomig-21

Yasser76 said:


> Unsure if such an extensive upgrade programme is worth it for the few planes in the EAF.



Not even just because they are a few, but they're too old and would need new radars as well as almost an entire mission computer and it just wouldn't be worth it. I think that's pretty much what I said, no? Maybe I worded it a bit around the bush lol. I believe I said it's well worth the work for the IAF Mirage 2000s but not the EAF's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice pic of IAF Su-30MKI firing a BRAHMOS missile.


----------



## Yasser76

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice pic of IAF Su-30MKI firing a BRAHMOS missile.



Is this real? Missile smoke trial looks like it has been superimposed


----------



## Gomig-21

Yasser76 said:


> Is this real? Missile smoke trial looks like it has been superimposed



Could be fired from a different aircraft and not that one in view which could be another chase plane. Could also be a late firing where the missile is dropped off the pylon and a few seconds later its propellant ignites and by then, the launching aircraft is at a bit of a distance.

Kinda similar to these Rafale pics firing a MICA ER and a SCALP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Gomig-21 said:


> Not even just because they are a few, but they're too old and would need new radars as well as almost an entire mission computer and it just wouldn't be worth it. I think that's pretty much what I said, no? Maybe I worded it a bit around the bush lol. I believe I said it's well worth the work for the IAF Mirage 2000s but not the EAF's.



Most of the IAF Mirage-2000s are also quite old. Only 10 more were purchased in the early 2000s as attrition replacements. That was in addition to the 49 that were bought in the 1980s.

So, the Egyptian Mirage-2000s could be put through such an upgrade. Question would be whether it would be worth it for such a small number of fighters or not (less than 19 now?). Perhaps EAF could sell their Mirages and the IAF could buy those from Dassault and upgrade them to the -I standard as all IAF Mirages are now upgraded to. Would give the IAF an additional squadron's worth of upgraded Mirages.

I'm personally hoping that's what happens to the Greek Mirage-2000 EGM/BGMs that Greece will reportedly sell back to Dassault when it takes the donated Rafales from the French Air Force.

the IAF could do with all the spare Mirage-2000s that any Air Force around the world may want to dispose of.


Yasser76 said:


> Is this real? Missile smoke trial looks like it has been superimposed



Fake. The Brahmos drops a significant distance from the MKI before the missile ignites.

here's a real one. Notice the difference in the nose on the Brahmos-A? It doesn't have a nose cap unlike the Brahmos launched from ships or land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

MirageBlue said:


> So, the Egyptian Mirage-2000s could be put through such an upgrade. Question would be whether it would be worth it for such a small number of fighters or not (less than 19 now?).



Personally from all the information I've read and followed through the decades, they're down to either 13 or 15 at the most. Now many of my brethren like to think that in close to 40 years, the EAF has only lost 1 lol. I think that's a different term than wishful thinking and something else completely. Anyway, I might give them 15 but I think it's closer to 13 aircraft that even all of those might not exactly be in flying condition, either. They're so guarded and so secretive about them that frankly I find it ridiculous since they're not really F-22 caliber jets. Not sure what their train of thought is TBH.



MirageBlue said:


> Perhaps EAF could sell their Mirages and the IAF could buy those from Dassault and upgrade them to the -I standard as all IAF Mirages are now upgraded to. Would give the IAF an additional squadron's worth of upgraded Mirages.



That's very tricky-vicky of you!  At first I was wondering why sell them to Dassault and then they sell them to you and then I figured it out lol. That would be the only way to do it since we just sold 30 of our Mirage Vs to Pakistan and I'm sure they wouldn't be too happy with us if we sold the 2Ks directly to you! So France being the middle man takes the heat off of us, very tricky. I'm wondering if Pakistan even inquired about the 2000s as they were negotiating for the Vs? I bet they did and I would think they might have first dibs on them because of the previous transaction? I say to make use of them somehow and if we can get even 5 Rafales from France in exchange for all 15 of them, I would do it in a heartbeat. But honestly, the EAF has been guarding those things like it's no one's business and seem to be really fond of them for some bizarre reason. Not sure if they'd even give them up which is stupid IMO.



MirageBlue said:


> I'm personally hoping that's what happens to the Greek Mirage-2000 EGM/BGMs that Greece will reportedly sell back to Dassault when it takes the donated Rafales from the French Air Force.
> 
> the IAF could do with all the spare Mirage-2000s that any Air Force around the world may want to dispose of.



There was a point in time around the late 2000's where there was a vicious rumor circulating about the EAF making a deal with the UAE for their Mirage 2000-9s. I don't think it was for all 63 jets they have but nothing materialized out of that. But, now that they might be getting F-35s, they might just move their 2000s to keep all their jets in the US camp to enhance their connectivity with all their systems which seem to be strictly US with the exception of their newly bought SAAB AWACs. So keep an eye out for that possibility.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Yes no chance that the IAF will look to get used Mirages.
The Jaguar airframes acquired from Oman and France are being used as donors.
Even the MiG-29 being acquired are said to be zero hour airframes.
IIRC the IAF was looking at the Brazilian Mirages keenly as they had a load of hours on them but a private company got them for pocket change.
Looking at the likely scenario in the neighborhood, the tempo of ops will be high, especially wrt the North.
JASDF/ROCAF see a massive amount of scrambles and rapid wear in airframe hours.
Direction is similar for us IMO.
Next 10 years will see the IAF add 150+ jets, except for the 21 MiGs, all else will be new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Yes no chance that the IAF will look to get used Mirages.
> The Jaguar airframes acquired from Oman and France are being used as donors.
> Even the MiG-29 being acquired are said to be zero hour airframes.
> IIRC the IAF was looking at the Brazilian Mirages keenly as they had a load of hours on them but a private company got them for pocket change.
> Looking at the likely scenario in the neighborhood, the tempo of ops will be high, especially wrt the North.
> JASDF/ROCAF see a massive amount of scrambles and rapid wear in airframe hours.
> Direction is similar for us IMO.
> Next 10 years will see the IAF add 150+ jets, except for the 21 MiGs, all else will be new.



150 more in 10 years? Realistically? 

Tejas production is still only 8 aircraft per year right (and this year they will miss that target it seems). I would say 100 Tejas in the next 10 years is mire realistic (and that is being very optimistic). A Rafale to up buy on top of that (say another 50 planes) is a possibility but that needs to be done soon and also money will be short for next 2-3 years considering India's economy. 

Also in that timeframe you will also need to replace the Jaguars. Even with a limited upgrade they are on their last legs.

Deficit in fighter is set to actually increase, not decrease.


----------



## MirageBlue

Yasser76 said:


> 150 more in 10 years? Realistically?
> 
> Tejas production is still only 8 aircraft per year right (and this year they will miss that target it seems). I would say 100 Tejas in the next 10 years is mire realistic (and that is being very optimistic). A Rafale to up buy on top of that (say another 50 planes) is a possibility but that needs to be done soon and also money will be short for next 2-3 years considering India's economy.
> 
> Also in that timeframe you will also need to replace the Jaguars. Even with a limited upgrade they are on their last legs.
> 
> Deficit in fighter is set to actually increase, not decrease.



83 Tejas Mk1As are to be delivered by 2027-28. There's 31 Rafales to be delivered as well. Plus 21 MiG-29UPGs and 12 Su-30MKIs. That all takes the numbers to 147 for confirmed orders.

In fact, Tejas Mk2 will also begin to be delivered within this decade, so the numbers will be higher. 

As for your expectation related to Tejas deliveries, it doesn't really matter what you believe. HAL is moving more towards becoming an integrator and with private sector companies starting to supply forward, mid and aft fuselage modules, the speed of deliveries is going to increase. There is a new assembly line for Tejas trainers coming up as well. 16 per year is going to happen for sure, but it may go up to 20 per year.


----------



## Yasser76

MirageBlue said:


> 83 Tejas Mk1As are to be delivered by 2027-28. There's 31 Rafales to be delivered as well. Plus 21 MiG-29UPGs and 12 Su-30MKIs. That all takes the numbers to 147 for confirmed orders.
> 
> In fact, Tejas Mk2 will also begin to be delivered within this decade, so the numbers will be higher.
> 
> As for your expectation related to Tejas deliveries, it doesn't really matter what you believe. HAL is moving more towards becoming an integrator and with private sector companies starting to supply forward, mid and aft fuselage modules, the speed of deliveries is going to increase. There is a new assembly line for Tejas trainers coming up as well. 16 per year is going to happen for sure, but it may go up to 20 per year.



Not a case of what I believe or even what you believe, "16 a year is going to happen for sure", when to total deliveries as of now are how many? 16? After 10 years of production?

In 2017 HAL promised 123 Tejas by 2024. 

Please carry on just living in fantasy land.


21 MIGs and 12 SU-30 contract still not signed, so this may not even happen.

As usual you are going around obtaining best case future projections and trying to pass them off as on the ground facts. So lets look at worse case scenario as HAL always seems to come out worse off than it's predictions. 

Reality right now for Indian Air Force is 

Tejas = At current rates only 80 aircraft in next 10 years
Rafale = Just two squadrons 

Total = 116 planes

Contract for extra MIG-29s and SU-30s STLL NOT SIGNED.


Due for retirement in next 10 years

MIG-21 = 54
Jaguar = 118

Total = 162 planes

So Basically unless HAL sorts itself by end of decade IAF will of shrunk even further (by two squadrons). This does not even take into account attrition, which over the last 10 years has averaged 10 planes per year. That is another 100 planes in next 10 years, so deficit goes to 

162 planes being retired + 100 attrition = 262 planes.

With only 116 being inducted.

Hence possible case where IAF is 144 planes (7 squadrons) short. In essence IAF size becomes just 22 Fighter squadrons. Around same size as PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Not all Jags will retire before 2030.
Last Jags to come out of HAL were in 2007/08.
Assuming another 18 Rafale before 2023, 91 Tejas (73 Mk-1A and 18 trainers) , 21 MiG-29 Upgrade, 12 Su-30 MKIs and 10-15 MRFA, we get to 150 or thereabout.
We will be sure about the numbers only after they materialize.


----------



## Yasser76

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Not all Jags will retire before 2030.
> Last Jags to come out of HAL were in 2007/08.
> Assuming another 18 Rafale before 2023, 91 Tejas (83 Mk-1A and 8 trainers) , 21 MiG-29 Upgrade, 12 Su-30 MKIs and 10-15 MRFA, we get to 150 or thereabout.
> We will be sure about the numbers only after they materialize.



You cannot be certain of any follow on order for Rafale for sure, not under current financial circumstances. 
Unsure how IAF would continue to be sole operator of Jaguar for another 10 years and (as it currently stands) will be flying the most outdated aircraft in Asia by then. in 2030 almost every PAF/PLAAF aircraft may well have AESA and advanced EW. Unsure if Jaguars would last 5 minutes. Also, with every passing year that goes by Jaguar operations become more hard to maintain and more expensive, especially as every single spare part will actually have to be built from scratch or current fleet will be cannablised.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Jags will be operational and they will be potent.
The engines are common to the Hawk(most sections), HAL built the jets so lots of local know how for the platform.The weapons fit is already mostly inducted (The ASRAAM/CBU-105/Harpoons)


----------



## Yasser76

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Jags will be operational and they will be potent.
> The engines are common to the Hawk(most sections), HAL built the jets so lots of local know how for the platform.The weapons fit is already mostly inducted (The ASRAAM/CBU-105/Harpoons)



I am not saying it cannot be done (HAL is doing it), but will become increasingly expensive per flight hour in order to run a plane that by 2030 will be considered far from "potent" in a modern war.

Essentially it remains under powered, has not self contained EW/Jamming capability or BVR capability. It will have to be escorted by other jets (like the SU-30 or Mirage) that are faster, have longer range and can carry more, so any combined air operations will be limited by Jaguars range and speed. Additionally to have an aircraft that is not networked with AEW or other platforms in modern war is suicide. IAF learnt this on Feb 27th. Had that MIG-21 had secure data link it may of survived.

Jaguars have been reliable and useful but there is a very good reason that no one else uses them now or has chosen to upgrade them. 2030 and Jaguar will be far far far from "potent" my friend


----------



## Mighty Lion

Yasser76 said:


> Due for retirement in next 10 years
> 
> MIG-21 = 54
> Jaguar = 118
> 
> Total = 162 planes


Completely wrong claim as IAF chief himself has confirmed 4 months back that-
*"Jaguar fleet is expected to operate well beyond 2035 with its upgraded avionics, sensors and EW (electronic warfare)”, he said.*









Will order for 83 Tejas soon, HAL to deliver 70 aircraft by 2026: IAF chief Bhadauria


Air Chief Marshal Bhadauria said the plans were being drawn up to depute more officers to HAL to increase accountability.




theprint.in






Yasser76 said:


> Tejas = At current rates only 80 aircraft in next 10 years


Again wrong.
*HAL will deliver 70 Tejas aircraft by 2026 as per IAF chief himself.*









Will order for 83 Tejas soon, HAL to deliver 70 aircraft by 2026: IAF chief Bhadauria


Air Chief Marshal Bhadauria said the plans were being drawn up to depute more officers to HAL to increase accountability.




theprint.in





*Infact HAL CMD himself stated HAL will increase production to 16 aircraft in this fiscal year itself. HAL also plans to increase it to 20 Tejas aircraft per year by the time MK1A starts rolling out in late 2023.*










20 Tejas a year possible: HAL Chief


Says BrahMos missile can be mounted on Tejas In what could change the dynamics of Indian military equipment-making market, the BrahMos missile could possibly be mounted on the Tejas fighter jet. Both are made in India.




m.tribuneindia.com


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Yasser76 said:


> Not a case of what I believe or even what you believe, "16 a year is going to happen for sure", when to total deliveries as of now are how many? 16? After 10 years of production?
> 
> In 2017 HAL promised 123 Tejas by 2024.
> 
> Please carry on just living in fantasy land.
> 
> 
> 21 MIGs and 12 SU-30 contract still not signed, so this may not even happen.
> 
> As usual you are going around obtaining best case future projections and trying to pass them off as on the ground facts. So lets look at worse case scenario as HAL always seems to come out worse off than it's predictions.
> 
> Reality right now for Indian Air Force is
> 
> Tejas = At current rates only 80 aircraft in next 10 years
> Rafale = Just two squadrons
> 
> Total = 116 planes
> 
> Contract for extra MIG-29s and SU-30s STLL NOT SIGNED.
> 
> 
> Due for retirement in next 10 years
> 
> MIG-21 = 54
> Jaguar = 118
> 
> Total = 162 planes
> 
> So Basically unless HAL sorts itself by end of decade IAF will of shrunk even further (by two squadrons). This does not even take into account attrition, which over the last 10 years has averaged 10 planes per year. That is another 100 planes in next 10 years, so deficit goes to
> 
> 162 planes being retired + 100 attrition = 262 planes.
> 
> With only 116 being inducted.
> 
> Hence possible case where IAF is 144 planes (7 squadrons) short. In essence IAF size becomes just 22 Fighter squadrons. Around same size as PAF.


Production started in 2016, why do you share false info to exaggerate as a propaganda against Your favourite target Tejas?


----------



## Yasser76

Mighty Lion said:


> Completely wrong claim as IAF chief himself has confirmed 4 months back that-
> *"Jaguar fleet is expected to operate well beyond 2035 with its upgraded avionics, sensors and EW (electronic warfare)”, he said.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will order for 83 Tejas soon, HAL to deliver 70 aircraft by 2026: IAF chief Bhadauria
> 
> 
> Air Chief Marshal Bhadauria said the plans were being drawn up to depute more officers to HAL to increase accountability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theprint.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again wrong.
> *HAL will deliver 70 Tejas aircraft by 2026 as per IAF chief himself.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will order for 83 Tejas soon, HAL to deliver 70 aircraft by 2026: IAF chief Bhadauria
> 
> 
> Air Chief Marshal Bhadauria said the plans were being drawn up to depute more officers to HAL to increase accountability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theprint.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Infact HAL CMD himself stated HAL will increase production to 16 aircraft in this fiscal year itself. HAL also plans to increase it to 20 Tejas aircraft per year by the time MK1A starts rolling out in late 2023.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Tejas a year possible: HAL Chief
> 
> 
> Says BrahMos missile can be mounted on Tejas In what could change the dynamics of Indian military equipment-making market, the BrahMos missile could possibly be mounted on the Tejas fighter jet. Both are made in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.tribuneindia.com



As I said, what HAL state and what HAL delivered are two very different things. If I go back 10 years and read out IAF chief statements and the reality 10 years later world of difference. 10 years ago IAF chief was telling India they would have 114 MRCA aircraft, what happened there? Or to the 6 MRTT A330 Refuellers? 
Or the 50 CN-235 transport planes? Or the PAK-FA Stealth jets?

HAL has a well established reuptation for frequently missing delivery targets of projects, this is acorss almost every major programme it has conducted. 

HAL has produced 16 Tejas in last 10 years but will make 70 in next 5 years? I am sceptical. 

With regards to Jaguar, no major upgrade is even approved yet, so going by IAF chief, this will be designed, tested, implemented just in time for them to be phased out?


HostileInsurgent said:


> Production started in 2016, why do you share false info to exaggerate as a propaganda against Your favourite target Tejas?



Limited Serial Production started in 2007. Please stick to reality not things you WANT to believe are true.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Yasser76 said:


> HAL has a well established reuptation for frequently missing delivery targets of projects, this is acorss almost every major programme it has conducted.
> 
> HAL has produced 16 Tejas in last 10 years but will make 70 in next 5 years? I am sceptical


Wrong again my boy.
Mighty HAL has achieved most targets. It has rolled out 222 Sukhois in 15 yrs with 112 built from raw materials and has also produced 281 Dhruv helicopters in just 14 yrs.
70 is peanuts for an org as gargantuan as HAL, only reason that HAL Tejas production was low before was there were very few orders and Tejas did not get FOC before 2019 (CEMILAC does not allow full scale production of non FOC aircraft). That is no longer issue now as there are enough orders and FOC

*Also IAF has already got the first Jaguar Darin III (total 56 on order)*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313304389793189888


Yasser76 said:


> Limited Serial Production started in 2007. Please stick to reality not things you WANT to believe are true.


Not a single LSP jet belonged to IAF. They were for internal testing for HAL and ADA only. IAF specific Tejas was rolled out in 2016


----------



## Yasser76

Mighty Lion said:


> Wrong again my boy.
> Mighty HAL has achieved most targets. It has rolled out 222 Sukhois in 15 yrs with 112 built from raw materials and has also produced 281 Dhruv helicopters in just 14 yrs.
> 70 is peanuts for an org as gargantuan as HAL, only reason that HAL Tejas production was low before was there were very few orders and Tejas did not get FOC before 2019 (CEMILAC does not allow full scale production of non FOC aircraft). That is no longer issue now as there are enough orders and FOC
> 
> *Also IAF has already got the first Jaguar Darin III (total 56 on order)*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313304389793189888
> Not a single LSP jet belonged to IAF. They were for internal testing for HAL and ADA only. IAF specific Tejas was rolled out in 2016



HAL has missed every major Tejas milestone it set itself and the IAF set it, You know this and are lying. 

Play with words and numbers all you want. 2007 is when it started making LCA, whatever use they were for. Even if we go by your 2016 number that is just 4 planes every year, but you expect 70 by 2026!?

This is pure delusion. 

HAL promised 

" On 26 February 2016, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said in the Lok Sabha that the Indian Air Force would accept 3–4 Tejas (IOC version) that year and eventually stand up a total of 8 squadrons within 8 years "

You have just over 3 years to deliver another 6.5 full combat squadrons. You have 1.5 squadrons now and it has been 4 years since Parrikar's statement and HALs promise.

Good luck.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Yasser76 said:


> HAL has missed every major Tejas milestone it set itself and the IAF set it, You know this and are lying.


HAL has not missed any milestones for Tejas since 2016-17


Yasser76 said:


> You have just over 3 years to deliver another 6.5 full combat squadrons. You have 1.5 squadrons now and it has been 4 years since Parrikar's statement and HALs promise.


Tejas order has been reduced to 6 squadrons now as we are getting 21 Zhuk AESA equipped MiG-29 from Russia and anotger 12 Su-30. Deal will be signed next month as Putin himself is coming running to India to sign these deals in 3rd week of November. Quote me on this then.
HAL successfully met all targets for Su-30 production rate, it will do the same for Tejas (manufacturing Tejas is far easier than much larger and complex Su-30).


----------



## Yasser76

Mighty Lion said:


> HAL has not missed any milestones for Tejas since 2016-17
> 
> Tejas order has been reduced to 6 squadrons now as we are getting 21 Zhuk AESA equipped MiG-29 from Russia and anotger 12 Su-30. Deal will be signed next month as Putin himself is coming running to India to sign these deals in 3rd week of November. Quote me on this then.
> HAL successfully met all targets for Su-30 production rate, it will do the same for Tejas (manufacturing Tejas is far easier than much larger and complex Su-30).



So already Tejas order reduced before production even started? Assembling SU-30s is very different from home manufacturing your own plan, are you able to understand this. "boy"!?

HAL missed several dates for FOC capability over last 3 years. Sees like you know less about Tejas than I do. Looks like you just cannot accept reality that even rest if India has.

" Despite the lapse of over 32 years since to project was given the formal go-ahead by the government, the time line for the grant of final operational clearance (FOC) which was originally scheduled for 2008, cannot as yet be predicted with any degree of certainty. "









Tejas Mark-I Fails to Meet IAF Criteria


India’s light combat aircraft (LCA) Tejas project that was launched over three decades ago has come under severe criticism from the Comptroller and Auditor General of India (CAG). The government’s watchdog has pointed out that the Mark-I version of the Tejas has 53 significant shortfalls which...



www.sps-aviation.com








LCA was to be inducted in 1994 but it suffered a delay of more than three decades before the first version of Tejas was given Initial Operational Clearance ( IOC).


The IOC initially achieved in Dec 2013 was with 53 concessions /permanent waivers.


The self-protection jammer which was to be fitted in Tejas Mk 1 could not be realised. It is now planned for Tejas Mk II version.


 There were delays from the IAF side in identifying the weapon package to make the LCA contemporary and huge delays by various work centres under ADA and HAL, which added to the overall delay.


As against the claimed 70% indigenous content, more than half have been developed with imported electronic components.


Major challenges have been faced in development of indigenous engine (Kaveri), multi-mode radar, self-protection jammer and more.


The Mk 1 version of the aircraft fell short on many counts like the user requirement of a trainer aircraft, inadequate electronic warfare capability, performance sub-optimalities related to the functioning of radar warning receiver, missile approach warning system, weight specifications, inadequate protection to pilot from front side, under powered engines and so on.


It was intimated by the HAL and ADA that most of the above shortcomings will be addressed in the upgraded version of Tejas called Mk 1A ( interim version) and a subsequently advanced Tejas Mk 2 which will be developed as a Medium weight Fighter aircraft.


In order to keep the programme going, IAF ( out of its total demand of 324 aircrafts) agreed to accept no more than 40 aircrafts as Mk 1. The balance 83 (out of the initial order of 123) were to be Mk 1A while the rest were to be Mk 2. 









Flying bullets fly again


27 May 2020 marked a historic day for a glorious Indian Air Force (IAF) squadron steeped in history and battle glory to become operational once again with a state-of-the art aircraft, that is proudly Indian....




timesofindia.indiatimes.com







In July 2018, the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) found “53 significant shortfalls” in the Mark-I version of the Tejas (weaponised version), which “had reduced its operational capabilities and survivability”. 









Behind final clearance for Tejas, 10 concessions given to fighter jet


Final operational clearance to Tejas was granted even though the jet's drop tank & other weapon configurations are yet to be cleared while airframe fatigue test is still underway.




theprint.in






"HAL has not left the IAF pleased with the way LCA project kept getting delayed and multiple deadlines that kept getting missed. IAF Chief has not minced words about it. "









LCA Tejas: Importance and expectations


Considering the massive problem that the IAF is facing of depleting squadron strength and many of its mainstay fighters set to retire by 2025, the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas is more than just a ingenuously developed fighter.




www.oneindia.com






IAF Chief Dhanoa in 2019


“IAF has not shifted any goal posts as alleged,” Dhanoa said, according to _The Hindu_. “The development has taken such an incredibly long time that armament and technology has gone obsolete… I as the service chief can make concessions to Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. Will the enemy make concessions to me when I go and meet the enemy? In combat, there is no silver medal. Either you win or you lose.”

The air force chief said upgrading of one sqaudron of Jaguar deep strike bombers, one squadron of Mirage-2000 and two squadrons of Su-30MKi was far behind the schedule. “Additional production of Su-30 is delayed by over two years and LCA production commitment [has been delayed] by over six years,” he said, according to the _Hindustan Times_."









IAF’s efforts to support HAL have affected our fighting capabilities, says Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa


The air force chief also denied reports that the IAF had changed parameters for the Tejas aircraft, thereby leading to a delay in development.




scroll.in






Please let me know if you need another lesson in Tejas history, happy to oblige.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Lion

Yasser76 said:


> So already Tejas order reduced before production even started? Assembling SU-30s is very different from home manufacturing your own plan, are you able to understand this. "boy"!?


Wrong. Su-30 now has almost same level of indigenous content like Tejas (70%+).




Yasser76 said:


> IAF Chief Dhanoa in 2019
> 
> 
> “IAF has not shifted any goal posts as alleged


That was just Dhanoa obediently following politicla masters orders as poltical leaderhip was facing criticism due to giving Ambani and not HAL Rafale offsets deal.



Yasser76 said:


> he Mk 1 version of the aircraft fell short on many counts like the user requirement of a trainer aircraft, inadequate electronic warfare capability, performance sub-optimalities related to the functioning of radar warning receiver, missile approach warning system, weight specifications, inadequate protection to pilot from front side, under powered engines and so on.
> 
> 
> It was intimated by the HAL and ADA that most of the above shortcomings will be addressed in the upgraded version of Tejas called Mk 1A ( interim version) and a subsequently advanced Tejas Mk 2 which will be developed as a Medium weight Fighter aircraft


Not real shortcomings as even with them its specs are higher that JFT blk 2. But IAF wanted Blk3 lvl aircraft from beginning itself.

Nonethless this thread is abiut sheer manaudacruring might of HAL and production stats (300 Dhruvs, 222 incl. 112 fron 100% raw materials prove it)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Ah yes, SU-30 is as Indian as LCA and IAF chief not his own man. Thanks for clarifying. I made my points with facts, lets leave it there.


----------



## MirageBlue

Yasser76 said:


> Not a case of what I believe or even what you believe, "16 a year is going to happen for sure", when to total deliveries as of now are how many? 16? After 10 years of production?
> 
> In 2017 HAL promised 123 Tejas by 2024.
> 
> Please carry on just living in fantasy land.
> 
> 
> 21 MIGs and 12 SU-30 contract still not signed, so this may not even happen.
> 
> As usual you are going around obtaining best case future projections and trying to pass them off as on the ground facts. So lets look at worse case scenario as HAL always seems to come out worse off than it's predictions.
> 
> Reality right now for Indian Air Force is
> 
> Tejas = At current rates only 80 aircraft in next 10 years
> Rafale = Just two squadrons
> 
> Total = 116 planes
> 
> Contract for extra MIG-29s and SU-30s STLL NOT SIGNED.
> 
> 
> Due for retirement in next 10 years
> 
> MIG-21 = 54
> Jaguar = 118
> 
> Total = 162 planes
> 
> So Basically unless HAL sorts itself by end of decade IAF will of shrunk even further (by two squadrons). This does not even take into account attrition, which over the last 10 years has averaged 10 planes per year. That is another 100 planes in next 10 years, so deficit goes to
> 
> 162 planes being retired + 100 attrition = 262 planes.
> 
> With only 116 being inducted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence possible case where IAF is 144 planes (7 squadrons) short. In essence IAF size becomes just 22 Fighter squadrons. Around same size as PAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on with your fantasies. Doesn't make one bit of a difference.
Click to expand...


----------



## MirageBlue

Yasser76 said:


> You cannot be certain of any follow on order for Rafale for sure, not under current financial circumstances.
> Unsure how IAF would continue to be sole operator of Jaguar for another 10 years and (as it currently stands) will be flying the most outdated aircraft in Asia by then. in 2030 almost every PAF/PLAAF aircraft may well have AESA and advanced EW. Unsure if Jaguars would last 5 minutes. Also, with every passing year that goes by Jaguar operations become more hard to maintain and more expensive, especially as every single spare part will actually have to be built from scratch or current fleet will be cannablised.



Most outdated aircraft in Asia? The DARIN 3 Jaguar? It has Elta 2052 AESA radar BTW and will be supported by HAL which has the required expertise and has also sourced Jags from all over for usage as Christmas trees. Rebuilt Jag DARIN 3s are being supplied back to the IAF and the oldest Jags will be retired. 

Actually you ought to worry about the PAF. How is it going to replace those hundred plus obsolete Mirage 3, 5s and F-7PGs? Looks like the PAF knows it'll have to continue flying the Mirages at least this decade which is why they sourced more Mirages from Egypt. and these obsolete fighters against Rafales, Mirage-2000I, Su-30MKIs and Tejas Mk1 and Mk1As? Cannon fodder unless they're shielded by F-16s and JF-17s. 

Where will the money come from to replace ~200 fighters this decade with an economy teetering on the edge? And what types? Just keep buying more JF-17s? 

As for PAF F-16s, where is the roadmap to make them get AESA radars as you claim that nearly all PAF fighters will be AESA equipped? I doubt the PAF will get the F-16V package from the USA, so what's the option? Turkish AESA? Unproven, untested, not in service as yet. And the US has to approve of any such upgrades or else support will become a major headache.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Not very bright are you?


The Jaguar is already undergoing an avionics upgrade — from Darin-I to Darin-III standard — but this programme is seven years behind schedule.

“The Darin-III upgrade is all about avionics and a better cockpit system. However, the problem is with the engines. Since the thrust factor is coming down, the aircraft is already flying with lower load during peacetime operations as a precautionary measure,” a source said.


Sources added that there would come a time when aircraft would be grounded as and when their engine thrust comes below a specific point, as it would put the pilots’ lives at risk.


IAF pilots have a morbid joke among themselves that the Jaguar’s current engines are so underpowered that in case of one engine failing, the second takes the aircraft to the crash site, not back to safety."










IAF set to shelve Jaguar engine upgrade, could buy more Su-30 MKIs instead


Jaguar engines have seen a 15-30% reduction in thrust, and the cost of the upgrade is too high. One Sukhoi can perform the same role as two Jaguars.




theprint.in





Nice diversion tactic talking about PAF, happy to do this in PAF thread, but last time I checked this was an IAF thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

I frankly don't have enough time to respond to the amount of rubbish you post. Anyway, this is a forum I don't much care about. There's so much fakery and falsehood around here, what's one more thread filled with crap?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

MirageBlue said:


> I frankly don't have enough time to respond to the amount of rubbish you post. Anyway, this is a forum I don't much care about. There's so much fakery and falsehood around here, what's one more thread filled with crap?



The way one concedes and handles defeat says much about one's character. I am sorry from IAF pilots and IAF Chief is regarded as "rubbish" by you, but than again, cognitive dissonance can do funny things to people. My best wishes for the future to you.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Yasser76 said:


> Not very bright are you?
> 
> 
> The Jaguar is already undergoing an avionics upgrade — from Darin-I to Darin-III standard — but this programme is seven years behind schedule.
> 
> “The Darin-III upgrade is all about avionics and a better cockpit system. However, the problem is with the engines. Since the thrust factor is coming down, the aircraft is already flying with lower load during peacetime operations as a precautionary measure,” a source said.
> 
> 
> Sources added that there would come a time when aircraft would be grounded as and when their engine thrust comes below a specific point, as it would put the pilots’ lives at risk.
> 
> 
> IAF pilots have a morbid joke among themselves that the Jaguar’s current engines are so underpowered that in case of one engine failing, the second takes the aircraft to the crash site, not back to safety."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAF set to shelve Jaguar engine upgrade, could buy more Su-30 MKIs instead
> 
> 
> Jaguar engines have seen a 15-30% reduction in thrust, and the cost of the upgrade is too high. One Sukhoi can perform the same role as two Jaguars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theprint.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice diversion tactic talking about PAF, happy to do this in PAF thread, but last time I checked this was an IAF thread.


That’s an old article. A 125 KN HoneyWell engine is selected for it.







* ‘Indian’ Air Force😍😍😍*​


----------



## Yasser76

HostileInsurgent said:


> That’s an old article. A 125 KN HoneyWell engine is selected for it.



Please, I think you have lied so much know you cannot tell the difference between truth and fiction. Engine upgrade was dropped

This article is from August 2019, if you have something more recent please post and I shall retract my statement and apologise









No new engines for Jaguars, phase-out starts in 2023


Time and cost concerns stymie plan to give a power boost to 80 of the 116 jets now in service on the Air Force fleet




www.thehindu.com





Article also mentions Jaguar phase out starts in 2023, but some "informed" posters here are claiming it will serve beyond 2030.


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Yasser76 said:


> Please, I think you have lied so much know you cannot tell the difference between truth and fiction. Engine upgrade was dropped
> 
> This article is from August 2019, if you have something more recent please post and I shall retract my statement and apologise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new engines for Jaguars, phase-out starts in 2023
> 
> 
> Time and cost concerns stymie plan to give a power boost to 80 of the 116 jets now in service on the Air Force fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehindu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article also mentions Jaguar phase out starts in 2023, but some "informed" posters here are claiming it will serve beyond 2030.


The last Jaguars rolled out in about 2009 so some of them will serve till then.
They won’t be phased out soon.

Sorry my mistake about that engine news.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Well the Global 5000 makes an extremely rare appearance, manned by the IAF but under the ARC:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319638807768084480The DARIN-III Jag(Lovely image by Praneeth Franklin)




and another beauty from Sanjay Simha:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The tail houses the DRDO developed unified EW Suite with a jammer 




Although not the beast that the D29 EW suite on the MiG29Upgrade is, it is still very helpful.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From 2018 Cope India exercise








The then PACAF Chief and present USAF chief after his sortie in the Mirage
The USAF flew in from their home location in Japan with their F-15 jets and C-130J Super Hercules aircraft








This is a bit long but has some nice shots of the recoveries of Su and Jags, the Hawks would have flown a lot as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nityam

Patrolling the Himalayas,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Yasser76 said:


> Please, I think you have lied so much know you cannot tell the difference between truth and fiction. Engine upgrade was dropped
> 
> This article is from August 2019, if you have something more recent please post and I shall retract my statement and apologise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new engines for Jaguars, phase-out starts in 2023
> 
> 
> Time and cost concerns stymie plan to give a power boost to 80 of the 116 jets now in service on the Air Force fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehindu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article also mentions Jaguar phase out starts in 2023, but some "informed" posters here are claiming it will serve beyond 2030.


the whole darin update is useless and point less without any engine as it was built around an engine update.

If darin upgrades go along it would be case of kick backs and the aircraft will be less effective then before ...i would prefer an UNupgraded jaugaur with some load capacity then darin 3 with even worse load capacity ..

Regardless the upgrades would cost almost as much as a new aircraft


But jaugaurs will stay untill they fell out of sky as there is no replacement so 2030 is probably true
There is a reason why PAF arent adding heavier radars or new engine on mirages and instead focusing on jf17s with using mirages for what they were meant for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Longbow shot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321648173467619328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Older IAF BBJs (737-200) reconfigured with SIGINT/ELINT payload









Interesting, IAF used 3 of these BBJs before being replaced by the more sophisticated -7 BBJs.
Not sure if the 3rd one also is reconfigured.
Here are the same K2413 and K2412 from back in the day








Credits to Kunal Biswas from Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A Su-30MKI loaded with a BrahMos took off from Halwara, tanked up mid air and launched the Mach 2.8 cruise missile against the Ex-INS Cannanore some 4000 Km away from Halwara!
The entire mission was several hours long. 
Reportedly the jet was from Sqn 222, "The Tigersharks".




File Picture from IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Lord Of Gondor said:


> A Su-30MKI loaded with a BrahMos took off from Halwara, tanked up mid air and launched the Mach 2.8 cruise missile against the Ex-INS Cannanore some 4000 Km away from Halwara!
> The entire mission was several hours long.
> Reportedly the jet was from Sqn 222, "The Tigersharks".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File Picture from IAF



Credit where it is due. Impressive feat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322585391560499200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> A Su-30MKI loaded with a BrahMos took off from Halwara, tanked up mid air and launched the Mach 2.8 cruise missile against the Ex-INS Cannanore some 4000 Km away from Halwara!
> The entire mission was several hours long.
> Reportedly the jet was from Sqn 222, "The Tigersharks".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File Picture from IAF



I was just reading about that here. That missile is gigantic! 
BTW, is that a Tejas flying in the top left background?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishwambhar

Gomig-21 said:


> I was just reading about that here. That missile is gigantic!
> BTW, is that a Tejas flying in the top left background?



Yes at least looks like.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> I was just reading about that here. That missile is gigantic!
> BTW, is that a Tejas flying in the top left background?


Yup! Good spot.
Picture should be from a Aero India event

From an old Flight global article (2002)


> The newest radar is the NIIP N-011M Bars with a passive phased-array antenna. Its manufacturer claims it is the most advanced multimode fighter radar available. *"We can count the number of blades in the engine of the aircraft in sight and by that determine its type," *NIIP says. It is claimed the Bars can build a "portrait" of five targets in 1s. This mode has been tested on the Su-30MK/Su-35. The Bars can track several targets while continuing to scan for more and simultaneously track airborne and ground targets. The export variant can track over 10 targets and shoot at four, but these numbers will grow with new software releases, the company says, adding that, in flight-testing, the radar detected an air target at 330km (180nm). Improved Bars will have extended range through use of an enhanced signal amplifier and increased power transmitter.











Staying power


Despite having first flown 25 years ago, Sukhoi's proliferating Flanker family could continue in production for at least 15 years




www.flightglobal.com





Can't even begin to think what the Snow Leopard on the Egyptian Su-35s can do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Yup! Good spot.
> Picture should be from a Aero India event
> 
> From an old Flight global article (2002)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying power
> 
> 
> Despite having first flown 25 years ago, Sukhoi's proliferating Flanker family could continue in production for at least 15 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flightglobal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even begin to think what the Snow Leopard on the Egyptian Su-35s can do!



I figured it was from some airshow with the people and fencing in the background as well as the way the jet was displayed. What do you mean by "Snow Leopard"? That went over my head, sorry lol.

I also wanted to ask you or anyone else, whatever happened with the FGFA? How come that got cancelled in the middle of the PAK-FA's development? I remember reading a few different stories here and there but I figured I would get the true skinny from you. It's too bad. Not sure if you remember randomradio he's been banned for a while but he was swearing up and down that the program is not cancelled it's just on hold or something like that, while everything else points to the IAF moving on from the entire thing, not even interested in the Su-57 let alone a two-seat variant especially for the IAF. So what exactly happened if you don't mind me asking you to rehash the whole thing?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> I figured it was from some airshow with the people and fencing in the background as well as the way the jet was displayed. What do you mean by "Snow Leopard"? That went over my head, sorry lol.
> 
> I also wanted to ask you or anyone else, whatever happened with the FGFA? How come that got cancelled in the middle of the PAK-FA's development? I remember reading a few different stories here and there but I figured I would get the true skinny from you. It's too bad. Not sure if you remember randomradio he's been banned for a while but he was swearing up and down that the program is not cancelled it's just on hold or something like that, while everything else points to the IAF moving on from the entire thing, not even interested in the Su-57 let alone a two-seat variant especially for the IAF. So what exactly happened if you don't mind me asking you to rehash the whole thing?


Yes, it is cancelled. IAF was unwilling to foot the development bill especially as they saw the Izdeliye 30 were nowhere in sight and a reworked AL-41(which itself is an evolved AL-31) was not very confidence inspiring.
Even in terms of airborne AESA, IAF is leaning towards Western/Indian sensors.
(The Phalcon carries the Elta EL/W 2090 and the Netra uses an LRDE Radar)
Even the weapons package roadmap was sketchy.
It does remain as an option if the jet evolves in RuFAF service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Elephant walk for the Jags

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322733406300463105Some great shots from Vayu:








(All are Jaguar IM variants from the famed "Dragons" drawing first blood in 1944 by Air Commodore J.C Verma, DFC against a Nakajima Ki-43 while flying the Hawker Hurricane)
















Older MiG-29 and the Upgraded MiG-29 with the massive CFT in the same video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Love those Jaguars.

2nd batch of IAF Rafales.















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324033710312681473

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

Gomig-21 said:


> Love those Jaguars.
> 
> 2nd batch of IAF Rafales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324033710312681473



These ones look like factory fresh airframes, and not 2nd hand which is what the "original" batch looked like..

Take a good look at those pilots, their lives are measured in months as they will be the first into any foray with Pakistan or China, and they will be the first to die.. they are dead men walking...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ali_Baba said:


> These ones look like factory fresh airframes, and not 2nd hand which is what the "original" batch looked like..
> 
> Take a good look at those pilots, their lives are measured in months as they will be the first into any foray with Pakistan or China, and they will be the first to die.. they are dead men walking...



Or they could very well take advantage of all the incredible technologies in those Rafales and score the first kills in whatever conflict they're told to serve in. You never know. They do somehow have an advantage with that fighter jet and the immense technology and weapons it's capable of using.

Let's hope for peace and no one getting into a conflict anyway and we can admire all this great technology for what it is and leave it at that, ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Student Pilots get a taste for flying beginning with the Pipistrel Virus
80 Hp/140Kts+/15000Ft+/+4g/-2g









And if lucky move on to the PC-7 Mark-II
700 Hp/250 Kts+/20000Ft+/+7g/-3.5g








Then the Jets!
The Kiran Mark-2
18kN+/400Kts/30000Ft+




And the Hawk 132
25.5kN/550Kts+/45000Ft








Soon to be upgraded with the DRDO SAAW and AIM-132 ASRAAM




From AFS Leh:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Soon to be upgraded with the DRDO SAAW and AIM-132 ASRAAM



Interesting how you don't really see the AIM-132 having done what it was originally designed to do and that was to replace the AIM-9L & P in the short range missile spectrum. It was designed to actually fill in the range gap between the AIM-120 and the AIM-9 because apparently there is this lull space where neither of those aforementioned missiles work very well in and this AIM-132 was supposed to fill that void as well as take over the duties of the AIM-9 series. Except that isn't what has happened, especially when you look at when the ASRAAM was introduced and became active was in 1998. So it's been a while and maybe it had to do with the fact that it wasn't Raytheon or an American co. that initiated the building and testing and introduction of the missile, but MBA and a British co. which is why we see it on the Typhoon and I think the Gripen also and some of the other jets in the Royal Navy as well as certain exports such as in this case to India. 

But you would've thought it should have replaced the AIM-9 in all its forms by now but it hasn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad40

MirageBlue said:


> Most outdated aircraft in Asia? The DARIN 3 Jaguar? It has Elta 2052 AESA radar BTW and will be supported by HAL which has the required expertise and has also sourced Jags from all over for usage as Christmas trees. Rebuilt Jag DARIN 3s are being supplied back to the IAF and the oldest Jags will be retired.
> 
> Actually you ought to worry about the PAF. How is it going to replace those hundred plus obsolete Mirage 3, 5s and F-7PGs? Looks like the PAF knows it'll have to continue flying the Mirages at least this decade which is why they sourced more Mirages from Egypt. and these obsolete fighters against Rafales, Mirage-2000I, Su-30MKIs and Tejas Mk1 and Mk1As? Cannon fodder unless they're shielded by F-16s and JF-17s.
> 
> Where will the money come from to replace ~200 fighters this decade with an economy teetering on the edge? And what types? Just keep buying more JF-17s?
> 
> As for PAF F-16s, where is the roadmap to make them get AESA radars as you claim that nearly all PAF fighters will be AESA equipped? I doubt the PAF will get the F-16V package from the USA, so what's the option? Turkish AESA? Unproven, untested, not in service as yet. And the US has to approve of any such upgrades or else support will become a major headache.


You Indians dont know when to quit.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Old but a nice refresher





The Sufa also has a great paint scheme, reminds me of the RAFO Jags(Which are better looking  )









IAF has an exchange program with the other IAF, developing on the strong relationships and learning along the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Is IAF looking to buy M-2000s from France & other operators like:

UAE
Qatar
Egypt
Greece

I'm not saying that just now but about negotiations.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

JASDF Chief, General Izutsu Shunji visiting India (interesting timing?)
















JASDF has had a very busy last few years

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336858581052784640


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337650175246958592


----------



## Yasser76

Said it once, IAF and DRDO are the gift that just keeps on giving for Pakistan. 3 Phalcons, 3 NETAs and now another new type. 11 planes with 3 different radars, 3 different airframes, 3 different countries. The cost in time, funds and manpower for that capability is insane. Now IAF will be the worlds only operator in tiny numbers of 3 different AEW planes. Stupidity is not strong enough a word 


Six new 'eyes in the sky' for IAF to be built by DRDO on Air India planes 
Read more At: 








Six new 'eyes in the sky' for IAF to be built by DRDO on Air India planes


New Delhi [India], December 16 (ANI): In a major boost for the indigenous defence industry, India is going to make six new Airborne Early Warning and Control planes to be developed by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) on aircraft from Air India to further improve Air Force's...




www.aninews.in


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

At the strategic Chunapur AFS:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

AHCS B-777 300ER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ultra rare IAF Gulfstream III ELINT/SIGINT aircraft


----------



## KurtisBrian

Your avatar name makes me think of that LOTR movie. 
 With their masks those men look like the Easterlings from the two towers. The Easterlings even had elephants.

In LOTR there were very few elven and dwarf people. Some but not many men of Rohan and Gondor. HUGE numbers of Orcs and goblins and a significant number of Easterlings and Corsairs.

Every movie, novel and even history is littered with racism, hatred and us vs them. Teach them to hate when they are young and their minds still forming.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> JASDF Chief, General Izutsu Shunji visiting India (interesting timing?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JASDF has had a very busy last few years
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336858581052784640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

I'm a bit surprised this hasn't been reported:









India plans major indigenous project for six powerful 'eyes in the sky' AWACS | India News - Times of India


India News: NEW DELHI: India plans to launch a major Rs 10,500 crore project to indigenously develop six airborne warning and control system (AWACS) aircraft, whi.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com










So then good luck if they want to do it alone!


----------



## Yasser76

Deino said:


> I'm a bit surprised this hasn't been reported:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India plans major indigenous project for six powerful 'eyes in the sky' AWACS | India News - Times of India
> 
> 
> India News: NEW DELHI: India plans to launch a major Rs 10,500 crore project to indigenously develop six airborne warning and control system (AWACS) aircraft, whi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 697760
> 
> 
> So then good luck if they want to do it alone!



It has, we had a good laugh about it on the Indian Defence thread.....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292673776761442305


----------



## Lord Of Gondor




----------



## KurtisBrian

Yasser76 said:


> It has, we had a good laugh about it on the Indian Defence thread.....



Are the 3 indigenous AEW planes that Dr. DO already made crap? or are they not actually indigenous?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Night Picture of Rear Cockpit of Su-30

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341388149361172481


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341785476521451520More Spice 2000 for the IAF?
Integrated with the Mirage-2000I fleet and Su-30MKI fleet, will equip the Rafales in a few years too, maybe even the Tejas fleet if and when needed.
Massive order if true, last year another batch was procured for ₹300Cr(100 systems?)


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

ACM Bhadauria then and now

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342351291876425730Receiving the prestigious "Sword of Honour" from the then Chief of Air Staff, ACM Idris Hasan Latif

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342353415934861316

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A MiG-21 Bison armed for ORP duties( will generally also carry a centerline supersonic DT)
From one of the oldest Squadrons of the IAF: No.3 Cobras 
Stood up in Peshawar in 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Graduation Parade at the Air Force Academy Dec 2020




The Pilatus PC-7 Mark II doing superb aerobatics
Air Chief also flew the trainer this year




Star of CGP was still the Su-30 MKI




Piloted by the CO of "The Rhinos"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF and French Air Force's 'Exercise Desert Knight '21' to begin today January 20, 2021.

IAF deploying Mirage-2000s, Su-30MKIs and Rafales along with AWACS and Il-78MKIs, while French AF has brought Rafales, A400M and A330 MRTT.

Meteor BVRAAM tactics will get a thorough workout during this exercise for sure. IAF will also probably simulate R-77, R-27 and Astra Mk1 on the Su-30MKIs and MICA BVRAAMs from the Mirage-2000s. 

article link


----------



## MirageBlue

Air & Cosmos is reporting that the French Elysee (Presidential Palace) is pushing a "package deal" for 5 billion Euros, including 36 Rafales, 6 A-330 MRTT and 100 Panther helicopters for the Indian Navy's NUH requirement.

article link


----------



## MirageBlue

And the files for the procurement of 21 MiG-29s to be upgraded to MiG-29UPG standard and an additional 12 Su-30MKIs to be built by HAL, are also moving forward.

After Tejas, India moves ahead to procure more MiG-29s, Su-30MKIs



> NEW DELHI: India is now formally moving ahead to procure 21 MiG-29 and 12 Sukhoi-30MKI fighters from Russia, along with upgrades of their existing fleets, after the Cabinet Committee on Security approved the production of 83 indigenous Tejas jets last week.
> 
> For starters, the RFP (request for proposal) for the 21 MiG-29 fighters, whose bare airframes are lying in a mothballed condition in Russia since the later-1980s, will soon be issued to Russian state-run defence export arm Rosoboronexport, said defence sources on Sunday.
> 
> The acquisition of these MiG-29s at “relatively lower prices” will add to 59 such jets already with IAF. The 12 Sukhoi-30MKIs, in turn, will add to the 272 such jets already contracted from Russia for about $15 billion, with the bulk of them being licensed produced by Hindustan Aeronautics. IAF has so far inducted 268 of the original 272 Sukhois, with at least nine of them being lost in crashes over the years.
> 
> The defence ministry in July last year gave the initial nod for the acquisition of the 21 MiG-29s with the latest avionics and electronic warfare suites, and further upgrade of the 59 existing jets to “ensure commonality across the fleet”, at a cost of Rs 7,418 crore.



So $1 billion for 21 stored MiG-29s with UPG upgrade kits plus EW upgrades to the existing 59 MiG-29UPG fighters to bring the entire fleet to the same level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

MirageBlue said:


> And the files for the procurement of 21 MiG-29s to be upgraded to MiG-29UPG standard and an additional 12 Su-30MKIs to be built by HAL, are also moving forward.
> 
> After Tejas, India moves ahead to procure more MiG-29s, Su-30MKIs
> 
> 
> 
> So $1 billion for 21 stored MiG-29s with UPG upgrade kits plus EW upgrades to the existing 59 MiG-29UPG fighters to bring the entire fleet to the same level.




"files are moving forward"!? What does that even mean? This was an "emergency buy" straight after Feb 27th.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

another brilliant video by Abhishek Singh




The Mirage 2000I with the Remora ECM pod, the Crystal Maze ASM and what looked like an Ehud ACMI pod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

IAF at the Republic Day 2021 rehearsals




Rafale and Jaguar




C-17 Globemaster III flanked by MiG-29Upg and Su-30 MKI
Special attraction for the flypast will be the beautifully restored Douglas C-47 Dakota VP905 "Parashurama"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF Rafale, Mirage-2000 and Su-30MKI with French Rafale during Exercise Desert Knight 2021..over Jodhpur skies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Just some spectacular images from AdA
@MirageBlue thanks for the thread updates on sticky threads




The truly special A-330MRTT(IAF Vs. Finance Minstry  for over a decade) image with Umaid Bhavan in the background



\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Vice Chief H.S Arora(Earned his stripes on the MiG-29) front seat on the nimble PC-7 MK-II and Co- Piloting on the SKAT Hawk Mk-132

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

More from AdA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Akash-NG, the new gen variant of Akash with an active seeker was tested by DRDO for the first time today. Completely modified the Akash SAM's configuration..not a ramjet missile now it seems. DRDO is on a roll!








> On eve of #RepublicDay
> 
> @DRDO_India carried out successful maiden launch of Akash-NG (New Generation) Missile at Integrated Test Range off Odisha today. Akash-NG Surface-to-Air Missile meant for use by #IndianAirForce
> @IAF_MCC for intercepting high manoeuvring aerial threats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

MirageBlue said:


> Akash-NG, the new gen variant of Akash with an active seeker was tested by DRDO for the first time today. Completely modified the Akash SAM's configuration..not a ramjet missile now it seems. DRDO is on a roll!



Is this can be treated as a replacement for Spyder?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Eagle said:


> Is this can be treated as a replacement for Spyder?


Replacement for the Pechora, the SpyDer is new and state of the Art. No comparison as far as engagement is concerned, an active Radar ground launched Derby and IIR seeker equipped Python-4/5
DACT on the Vajra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Happy Republic Day:
The Strategic airlifter from the "Sky Lords" flanked by twin Izd 9.20 MiG-29s and Su-30 MKIs.




Loop tumble Yaw on the Su-30 MKI








The 30*165 Gasha
Mi-35 "Akbar" leading the AH-64E Guardians over Rajpath

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The VayuSena medal for Gallantry awarded to Sqn Ldr. Vivek Gairola for bringing home a Su-30MKI after a *Night time Air to Air refueling sortie went awry:



*
Valour of the story of The Bison(Son of Bis) from the "Sword Arms"




Scary AF, but very well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Loop tumble Yaw on the Su-30 MKI



That's pretty cool, taking one of the French pilots who delivered one of the Rafales out for a ride in the Su-30MKI? The last 3 that arrived made the trip non-stop with in-flight refueling from a UAE tanker. 

Those HAWKs are really outstanding aircraft for what they're designed. I wish the EAF had invested in them instead of the Alpha Jets or even the K-8s. 

So @Lord Of Gondor or @MirageBlue , any truth to the Indian air force being interested in the F-15EX?
According to Defense Arab Twitter handle:

_Boeing receives approval from the US government to make a bid to sell the new F-15EX fighter jets to India as part of his plans to purchase 114 multi-purpose aircraft for the Indian Air Force • A qualitative transfer to the Indian Air Force (IAI) in the event that they obtain this large number of fighters._

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354770885819985921
Has the IAF shown any interest in so many F-15s (the latest version, mind you) that would prompt Boeing to make this congressional request?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> That's pretty cool, taking one of the French pilots who delivered one of the Rafales out for a ride in the Su-30MKI? The last 3 that arrived made the trip non-stop with in-flight refueling from a UAE tanker.


No the Rafales of IAF are flown home by IAF pilots, the above sortie was during the AdA-IAF Exercise "Desert Knight 2021".




Gomig-21 said:


> Those HAWKs are really outstanding aircraft for what they're designed. I wish the EAF had invested in them instead of the Alpha Jets or even the K-8s.


Very successful jet for BAE, no doubt!




I like the looks of the Alpha Jet more (has very nice lines, similar to the Jaguar)











Gomig-21 said:


> So @Lord Of Gondor or @MirageBlue , any truth to the Indian air force being interested in the F-15EX?
> According to Defense Arab Twitter handle:
> 
> _Boeing receives approval from the US government to make a bid to sell the new F-15EX fighter jets to India as part of his plans to purchase 114 multi-purpose aircraft for the Indian Air Force • A qualitative transfer to the Indian Air Force (IAI) in the event that they obtain this large number of fighters._
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354770885819985921
> Has the IAF shown any interest in so many F-15s (the latest version, mind you) that would prompt Boeing to make this congressional request?


Too early to say, they probably wanted to get all the bureaucratic work done before any push.
Rafale is still fan favorite though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> No the Rafales of IAF are flown home by IAF pilots, the above sortie was during the AdA-IAF Exercise "Desert Knight 2021".



That's right. I did forget that little bit of an important detail since the same thing was done with the EAF Rafales. You wonder, though, that distance from France to India would need a couple of refuelings but they made it with only one if I'm not mistaken. That's a HUGE testament to the Rafale's range!



Lord Of Gondor said:


> I like the looks of the Alpha Jet more (has very nice lines, similar to the Jaguar)



I can see that. I think one of the main "incentives" the French made to Egypt for purchasing the Alpha Jet was for that one, particular, monster, famous anti-ship missile that's handing off the right side pylon there lol.








Lord Of Gondor said:


> Too early to say, they probably wanted to get all the bureaucratic work done before any push.
> Rafale is still fan favorite though.



Just saw a pic of the Saudi F-15SE and it was carrying 12 AIM-120 AMRAAMs LoloLOLolOL! I really wonder if the US offered that missile to the EAF when they offered the F-15 in exchange for dropping the Su-35? Difficult to find that out but considering they've banned that missile from Egypt, how could they possibly think that would be an enticing deal for the EAF to drop the venerable Su-35 with all its medium & long range A2A missiles for the F-15 WIHTOUT AMRAAMs? If that's what they did, then shame on them for thinking the EAF would be that stupid to accept such an offer. And I'm guessing they did since the answer to that offer was "no thanks, we've determined that the Su-35 is a vastly superior aircraft to the F-15." They wouldn't have been so negatively emphatic about that had the US offered the AMRAAM is my guess. But I don't think India will be exempted from that even if you haven't singed the CISMOA. Or has India signed it already?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Just saw a pic of the Saudi F-15SE and it was carrying 12 AIM-120 AMRAAMs LoloLOLolOL! I really wonder if the US offered that missile to the EAF when they offered the F-15 in exchange for dropping the Su-35? Difficult to find that out but considering they've banned that missile from Egypt, how could they possibly think that would be an enticing deal for the EAF to drop the venerable Su-35 with all its medium & long range A2A missiles for the F-15 WIHTOUT AMRAAMs? If that's what they did, then shame on them for thinking the EAF would be that stupid to accept such an offer. And I'm guessing they did since the answer to that offer was "no thanks, we've determined that the Su-35 is a vastly superior aircraft to the F-15." They wouldn't have been so negatively emphatic about that had the US offered the AMRAAM is my guess. But I don't think India will be exempted from that even if you haven't singed the CISMOA. Or has India signed it already?


Well the Su-35S is certainly great, the Eagle certainly carries a LOT more ordinance, is a better multi role jet.
The Airframe is also rated for much greater hours.
Like most things in military aviation, it will be about trade offs, Su-35S has the entire state of Russia behind, US jets have more End User Monitoring and other bureaucratic/political headaches associated.
India has signed all foundational agreements and may well have access to latest stand off weapons, India is one of three Asian nations to have STA-1 status(after treaty allies Japan and SoKo)
Here is Bill Blair from LM India on the F-16....err F-21




The Auto GCAS feature is absolutely superb, will make lives safer for Indian pilots during High Alt Valley Operations in pitch dark nights.
Tejas has an Auto Low Speed Recovery system built into the Control Laws but the above feature will be just a massive safety net, will have IAF attention no doubt.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Well the Su-35S is certainly great, the Eagle certainly carries a LOT more ordinance,



Henh?! 11 harpoints on the Eagle to 12 on the Su-35, plus a slew of different types of munitions on the Russian aircraft.

The only edge I would give the Eagle is it's 600 rounds for its gatling gun as opposed to the Su-35's 140 rounds of 40 millimeter I think it is. Other than that, with the variety of PGMs in Russian inventory, tough not to give it the edge.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> is a better multi role jet.



I'll take the air superiority AC that also has a deadly air to ground package.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> The Airframe is also rated for much greater hours.



Curious as to where did you get that information?

I would've given the Eagle the edge in the radar with its AESA, but I'll take the IRBIS PESA with its 400 km range since I also have the leading edge wing-mounted AESA radar on the Su-35 AND the IRST which is still being developed for the Eagle. And of course, in Egypt's case, the political baggage from the US is absolutely ridiculous beyond belief and makes buying any US equipment now not very enticing to be perfectly honest with you.

I'm not sure what those other agreements are, but I know that the US insists on the CISMOA being signed for non-transfer of sensitive and advanced weapons and particularly the AIM-120 and AIM-9X. Last time I remember when Egypt finally signed it, the only hold-out on it was India which was why I was asking.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Henh?! 11 harpoints on the Eagle to 12 on the Su-35, plus a slew of different types of munitions on the Russian aircraft.
> 
> The only edge I would give the Eagle is it's 600 rounds for its gatling gun as opposed to the Su-35's 140 rounds of 40 millimeter I think it is. Other than that, with the variety of PGMs in Russian inventory, tough not to give it the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the air superiority AC that also has a deadly air to ground package.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious as to where did you get that information?


The Su carries IIRC 8T of payload, the Eagle carries around 13.5T.
The permutations and combinations are also better thanks to the superb packaging.
The airframe is rated for 20000 hours for the Eagle EX which is just nuts!
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...tentially-replacing-the-f-15e-with-the-f-15ex
The only real advantage,IMO (Aircraft vs. aircraft) the Su-35 enjoys... is lower acquisition costs.




Gomig-21 said:


> I would've given the Eagle the edge in the radar with its AESA, but I'll take the IRBIS PESA with its 400 km range since I also have the leading edge wing-mounted AESA radar on the Su-35 AND the IRST which is still being developed for the Eagle. And of course, in Egypt's case, the political baggage from the US is absolutely ridiculous beyond belief and makes buying any US equipment now not very enticing to be perfectly honest with you.
> 
> I'm not sure what those other agreements are, but I know that the US insists on the CISMOA being signed for non-transfer of sensitive and advanced weapons and particularly the AIM-120 and AIM-9X. Last time I remember when Egypt finally signed it, the only hold-out on it was India which was why I was asking.


Yes, US deals are over complicated during the best of times.
Now with CAATSA....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Gomig-21 said:


> I would've given the Eagle the edge in the radar with its AESA, but I'll take the IRBIS PESA with its 400 km range since I also have the leading edge wing-mounted AESA radar on the Su-35 AND the IRST which is still being developed for the Eagle. And of course, in Egypt's case, the political baggage from the US is absolutely ridiculous beyond belief and makes buying any US equipment now not very enticing to be perfectly honest with you.
> 
> I'm not sure what those other agreements are, but I know that the US insists on the CISMOA being signed for non-transfer of sensitive and advanced weapons and particularly the AIM-120 and AIM-9X. Last time I remember when Egypt finally signed it, the only hold-out on it was India which was why I was asking.



Frankly, the Su-35S will not make it to the MRFA trials at all. the IAF is almost 100% sure to ask for AESA as a mandatory requirement of all the fighters participating in the MRFA tender. Even if we assume that Sukhoi offers the Su-35S with the Su-57's AESA or some other AESA radar, it is likely to be very immature, having not being integrated till now. Irbis will not interest the IAF when comparing with the AESA radars that all other MRFA candidates bring to the table. Even for the Su-30MKI upgrade program, talk is now that the indigenous Uttam AESA will form the baseline on which an indigenous AESA radar will be offered to the IAF..reportedly the IAF wasn't too keen on going with the Irbis in place of the Bars on the Su-30MKI.

F-15EX with a GaN AESA radar and GaN EW suite is possibly the best of the lot on offer. And as Lord Of Gondor already mentioned, the 20,000 hour service life is truly insane. But it'll also be the most expensive one overall perhaps. The likely acquisition cost of a F-15EX would be in the range of $90-100 million flyaway or possibly even more. With all the ground infrastructure, spares, logistics, etc. that need to be set up for a fleet as large as 114 fighters, it'll be the costliest fighter in the competition. 

Another big thing is the fact that with 260 Su-30MKIs and 59 MiG-29UPGs, plus 12 more Su-30MKIs and 21 MiG-29UPGs on the verge of being ordered, a very large part of the IAF's fleet is of Russian origin. IAF may not want to order what may well be it's last large import, with the Russians.

Price wise, the Russians win on acquisition cost but with life cycle costs, they almost even out or end up being costlier.

AIM-120C7 or AIM-120D may well be excellent BVRAAM missiles, but with Meteor coming with Rafales, Astra Mk1 having entered service and Astra Mk2 about to enter trials this year and SFDR based BVRAAM after that, getting the latest AMRAAM variant isn't the big carrot it once would've been. AIM-260, yes now that would interest the IAF.

The best option remains to go with 2-3 more squadrons of Rafales and end this MRFA contest once and for all. 4-5 squadrons of Rafales with large stocks of Meteors, Scalps and integration of indigenous weapons such as the Astra Mk1/Mk2 and SFDR will give the IAF more than adequate breathing room while Tejas Mk2 and AMCA are developed. Hopefully the IAF can then go with the ORCA derivative of the TEDBF naval fighter for the Indian Navy.

Indigenous upgrade program for the Su-30MKI proposed by HAL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Another fully loaded Mirage-2000I image




Courtesy-MoD/Defence PRO Shillong
(Superb loadout, 3 MICA RF+2 MICA IR+2 SPICE 2000+1 Litening Pod+1 Center line Drop Tank)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

MRF Tyres stand at Aero India 2021 is lit!














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356480858706894849
Still remember how we had to import Dunlop Tyres for the Tejas, had this link bookmarked:

Desi tyres on Sukhois a runway hit | Tejas, Dhruv, LCH, MiG-29 K line up to script a gripping story 

By Dr. Ananth Krishnan(2014!)


----------



## MirageBlue

Apparently, the IAF is going to order the recently revealed 'Rampage' missile from Israel's Elbit Systems. Not sure which fighters it'll be integrated with but my guess is Rafale, Mirage-2000 and Su-30MKI due to it's size. 

Twitter link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

And here is the first image of a DARIN-III Jaguar with the overwing AIM-132 ASRAAM!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356916517028438017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

HAL receives RFP from IAF for 70 HTT-40 (firm orders + 38 options)

Twitter link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> The Su carries IIRC 8T of payload, the Eagle carries around 13.5T.
> The permutations and combinations are also better thanks to the superb packaging.
> The airframe is rated for 20000 hours for the Eagle EX which is just nuts!
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...tentially-replacing-the-f-15e-with-the-f-15ex
> The only real advantage,IMO (Aircraft vs. aircraft) the Su-35 enjoys... is lower acquisition costs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, US deals are over complicated during the best of times.
> Now with CAATSA....



I actually looked it up right after that reply to your post and saw that 20,000 hours service life, that's more than 3 times the 6000 hrs for the Su-35S loool. I think Boeing might be over-extending itself a little with that LOL! I could be wrong but history doesn't really support them with that aspect when the entire fleet had to be grounded a while back because of serious metal fatigue and cracks in several airframes they found and suddenly their alloys are rated for 20K hours? Anyway, don't forget that the heavier the load is, the more compromised the aircraft is. While it might carry that much because its pylons are adapted to triple racks so each pylon can carry more than 1 munition, eventually that weight affects you in other ways also.

When you get a chance, check out this video below, it mentions that detail but it appears India is looking again for a medium weight fighter and not really a heavy. So it's weird that both of these are being offered.



MirageBlue said:


> Frankly, the Su-35S will not make it to the MRFA trials at all. the IAF is almost 100% sure to ask for AESA as a mandatory requirement of all the fighters participating in the MRFA tender. Even if we assume that Sukhoi offers the Su-35S with the Su-57's AESA or some other AESA radar, it is likely to be very immature, having not being integrated till now. Irbis will not interest the IAF when comparing with the AESA radars that all other MRFA candidates bring to the table. Even for the Su-30MKI upgrade program, talk is now that the indigenous Uttam AESA will form the baseline on which an indigenous AESA radar will be offered to the IAF..reportedly the IAF wasn't too keen on going with the Irbis in place of the Bars on the Su-30MKI.
> 
> F-15EX with a GaN AESA radar and GaN EW suite is possibly the best of the lot on offer. And as Lord Of Gondor already mentioned, the 20,000 hour service life is truly insane. But it'll also be the most expensive one overall perhaps. The likely acquisition cost of a F-15EX would be in the range of $90-100 million flyaway or possibly even more. With all the ground infrastructure, spares, logistics, etc. that need to be set up for a fleet as large as 114 fighters, it'll be the costliest fighter in the competition.
> 
> Another big thing is the fact that with 260 Su-30MKIs and 59 MiG-29UPGs, plus 12 more Su-30MKIs and 21 MiG-29UPGs on the verge of being ordered, a very large part of the IAF's fleet is of Russian origin. IAF may not want to order what may well be it's last large import, with the Russians.
> 
> Price wise, the Russians win on acquisition cost but with life cycle costs, they almost even out or end up being costlier.
> 
> AIM-120C7 or AIM-120D may well be excellent BVRAAM missiles, but with Meteor coming with Rafales, Astra Mk1 having entered service and Astra Mk2 about to enter trials this year and SFDR based BVRAAM after that, getting the latest AMRAAM variant isn't the big carrot it once would've been. AIM-260, yes now that would interest the IAF.
> 
> The best option remains to go with 2-3 more squadrons of Rafales and end this MRFA contest once and for all. 4-5 squadrons of Rafales with large stocks of Meteors, Scalps and integration of indigenous weapons such as the Astra Mk1/Mk2 and SFDR will give the IAF more than adequate breathing room while Tejas Mk2 and AMCA are developed. Hopefully the IAF can then go with the ORCA derivative of the TEDBF naval fighter for the Indian Navy.
> 
> Indigenous upgrade program for the Su-30MKI proposed by HAL



I think a lot of Indian fans have Russian burn-out. There's no doubt about that and you're probably right that more Rafales will end up winning the contest simply because it's a terrific fighter and I think India is looking for a medium weight fighter and not a heavy in the F-15EX or Su-35S. While you might prefer the former, the latter would be much easier integrated into the IAF for many reasons and as far as missiles, I don't think there is anything out there that competes with the R37 ATM. I wouldn't easily discount the IRBIS-E especially when it's part of the entire package with the AESA wing radars and the IRST. The IRBIS-E PESA is also a frequency-hoping radar with a tremendous range. In many ways it operates like an AESA. But check out this video when you have 8 minutes or so to spare, it's really revealing.


----------



## Gomig-21

Saw this pic today thought it was pretty cool. The INS Vikramaditya with what appears to be a Harrier coming in on the side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Gomig-21 said:


> Saw this pic today thought it was pretty cool. The INS Vikramaditya with what appears to be a Harrier coming in on the side.



Nice I posted that picture in the nice pics I'lllink it for you I thought it was pretty cool with the Harrier coming in one landing,


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362387483950944261The Air Officer Commanding In Chief, Eastern Air Command on his visit to the beautiful state of Sikkim:


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Superb albeit low res image of the Jags over a Glacial Lake(Tso Moriri @ 14000Ft+?)




Another lovely shot, they mostly took off from an airbase in the plains, tanked up en route.
Flying a dozen feet off the ground into hostile territory is what they specialize in.Superb Nav system, now enhanced and aided by a detailed SAR image produced by the EL/M 2052. The Harpoons/CBU-105/AIM-132 will just make the jet that much more lethal.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Massive CH-47F(I) Heptrs in UK




The Dhruv Mark-III(workhorse of the fleet in Hi Alt Ops)








(One with Skids and other with the heavy wheels)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Air Chief Marshal Rakesh Bhadauria flying solo on a Mirage-2000I during the commemorative event

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365654669234606084The SPICE PGMs seem to be fully integrated with the upgraded Mirages as well.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365654739745001476Some great footage shared by the IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VkdIndian

Hats off to ACM Bhadauria for flying a fighter solo at this seniority. That’s called leading by example. Even the previous Chief used to fly a MiG21 solo on a regular basis. True leadership.👌👌👏👏


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Support capability of the Indian Civilian Airline Industry for any future rapid mobilization, being the third biggest on the planet, cannot be understated.
Gulf War 1990:
more than 1 lakh Indians were brought back from the Gulf over 63 days and via 488 Air India flights when Iraq invaded Kuwait in 1990. This has been the single largest incident of civilian air lift in world history until now.
Will be a big factor for enemy/own war plans going forward if suitably utilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last starfighter

Lipton tea.
The tea is FANTASTIC

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

VkdIndian said:


> Hats off to ACM Bhadauria for flying a fighter solo at this seniority. That’s called leading by example. Even the previous Chief used to fly a MiG21 solo on a regular basis. True leadership.👌👌👏👏



He's done it before. ACM Bhadauria also flew a Tejas Mk1 single seater solo during the induction ceremony for No.18 Squadron 'Flying Bullets'. He's a superb flier and noted Test pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF Su-30MKI flying with USAF F-15s and AdlA Rafales during Exercise Desert Flag in the Middle East.

The Su-30MKIs are from No.30 'Rhinos' squadron, based at AFS Lohegaon, Pune.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## GHALIB

MirageBlue said:


> IAF Su-30MKI flying with USAF F-15s and AdlA Rafales during Exercise Desert Flag in the Middle East.
> 
> The Su-30MKIs are from No.30 'Rhinos' squadron, based at AFS Lohegaon, Pune.


very nice.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Rough field landing on the Special Operations C-130J-30!








Images shared by IAF twitter handle, which recently hit 2Million followers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Rough field landing on the Special Operations C-130J-30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images shared by IAF twitter handle, which recently hit 2Million followers!



well done bravo


----------



## MirageBlue

India's indigenous Netra AEW&C with AESA radar..






Twitter link


> The 3rd NETRA Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AEW&CS) that is owned by DRDO but operated with help of IAF crew and used as a Technology demonstrator (TD) for the Program might be on its way to officially being transferred to the IAF in the coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yasser76

MirageBlue said:


> India's indigenous Netra AEW&C with AESA radar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter link



Correct me if I am wrong, but this is the world's smallest dedicated AEW radar in service no?


----------



## MirageBlue

Yasser76 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but this is the world's smallest dedicated AEW radar in service no?



Check out the Erieye AEW&C in service with Brazil as the R-99. It's also mounted on the EMB ERJ-145 regional jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

MirageBlue said:


> Check out the Erieye AEW&C in service with Brazil as the R-99. It's also mounted on the EMB ERJ-145 regional jet.



Just going by looks it seems the R-99 Version is at least 50% larger, also safe to assume a Swedish radar will be much more powerful than DRDOs first try


----------



## MirageBlue

Yasser76 said:


> Just going by looks it seems the R-99 Version is at least 50% larger, also safe to assume a Swedish radar will be much more powerful than DRDOs first try



YOU are free to assume whatever you want. It doesn't make any difference to the real systems in the real world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

MirageBlue said:


> YOU are free to assume whatever you want. It doesn't make any difference to the real systems in the real world.



Yes, exactly my point, just wonder what the utility of having such a small radar on a small jet and how it can help in combat (it failed in a big way on Feb 27th).


----------



## MirageBlue

The big boys playing together..










IAF Su-30MKI, USAF F-15E, RSAF F-15SA flying together during Ex Desert Flag



> #MondayMagnum opus #ExDesertFlag - IAF soaring high & united in the blue skies over United Arab Emirates
> 
> . In Picture Su-30MKI #IndianAirForce F-15E #UnitedStatesAirForce F-15SA #RoyalSaudiAirForce#BondBeyondBorders #IndiaUAE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF Su-30MKI flying with French Rafales during Exercise Desert Knight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Oh no, why is Mirage Blue banned?!?! He was a good member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

LOG, didn't know where to post this for you this is courtesy of Stefan from Twitter but check out this Omani Jaguar ma man! Wow!!!! I knew you would appreciate it.











Look at that shape coming out of the hangar, it's like nothing other with thosespread out intimidating landing gears! Wow, gotta love it.





And of course the classic front landing gear cover with the two eyeballs. How could you not love this aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anik101

IAF jaguars flying low over Tso Moriri lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

And the first ever images of the Mirage-2000I's cockpit!






Thanks to Amiet Kashyap's superb channel on YT!
For comparison, here is the Hellenic Mirage-2000-5





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241681445732716544And the old one

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Another great Deb Rana shot

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Well the first overseas sojourn of the IAF VVIP B-777 300ER!
The livery is just superb!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Heliborne operations in support of the Army:
(From Ex Yudh Abhyas)
Apache Guardians on escort duties for Mi-17V5 and CH-47F(I), providing armed overwatch for infantry etc
Chinook rotor noise was nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anik101

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Heliborne operations in support of the Army:
> (From Ex Yudh Abhyas)
> Apache Guardians on escort duties for Mi-17V5 and CH-47F(I), providing armed overwatch for infantry etc
> Chinook rotor noise was nice


Reminds me of Meghna Airlift operation carried out by IAF during 1971 War.
Some historic footage from 6:50 onwards. Most probably from early 80's.





BTW nice to see wire cutters installed on mi17s. We have lost 2x Dhruv helicopters due to lack of wire cutters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Superb image shared by USN




Jaguar from 6 Sqn "Dragons" , leading the arrowhead with USN E/A-18G from VAQ-142 "Gray Wolves"(not sure) and 4 Su-30MKI from "Rhinos"(6 Jets returning from a long 22 Day deployment to West Asia where they participated in the Exercise Desert Flag VI)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Yasser76

*After Ladakh standoff, IAF defers mega drill to conserve flying hours

The decision to put off the exercise to possibly next year was guided by the need “to conserve flying hours and equipment” considering the IAF’s continuous deployment in the Ladakh theatre after border tensions with China began last May, said a senior officer, asking not to be named. 









After Ladakh standoff, IAF defers mega drill to conserve flying hours


IAF’s biggest exercise Iron Fist, held every three years to showcase India’s air power, was supposed to be held at Rajasthan’s Pokhran test facility this month but it has been removed from the air force’s training schedule for the current year.




www.hindustantimes.com




*


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Another spectacular shot of the Su(Courtesy MoD/IAF)




Some special shots shared by Twitter user SupratikSaumya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Gomig-21 said:


> LOG, didn't know where to post this for you this is courtesy of Stefan from Twitter but check out this Omani Jaguar ma man! Wow!!!! I knew you would appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 726653
> 
> View attachment 726654
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that shape coming out of the hangar, it's like nothing other with thosespread out intimidating landing gears! Wow, gotta love it.
> 
> View attachment 726655
> 
> And of course the classic front landing gear cover with the two eyeballs. How could you not love this aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 726657



hi Gomig-21,

Love those Omani Jags with their gorgeous desert scheme..

You'd be interested to know that the Omani Jags were sold to India's HAL to be used as Christmas trees for spares and in some tail numbers' cases, they were almost fully restored back to full use for the IAF. Will try to look for the post from Grp Cpt HV Thakur on Twitter confirming that.

Meanwhile, enjoy this shot of a Jaguar taking off from Bangalore's HAL Airport. This is a DARIN 3 Jaguar, with an Elta 2052 AESA radar in the nose. Notice the modified radome, similar to Jaguar IM (International Marine) which carried Elta 2032 radars earlier and Agave radars before that.






pic credit - Raghav Kidambi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Superb image shared by USN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaguar from 6 Sqn "Dragons" , leading the arrowhead with USN E/A-18G from VAQ-142 "Gray Wolves"(not sure) and 4 Su-30MKI from "Rhinos"(6 Jets returning from a long 22 Day deployment to West Asia where they participated in the Exercise Desert Flag VI)



Wow LOG, I can/t keep up wit all our awesome post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mir said:


> hi Gomig-21,
> 
> Love those Omani Jags with their gorgeous desert scheme..
> 
> I honestly did mot know that/ fantastic. I figured since India still operates th best jag, I figured you would enjoy you ad be interested in them.,
> 
> : be interested to know that the Omani Jags were sold to India's HAL to be used as Christmas trees for spares and in some tail numbers' cases, they were almost fully restored back to full use for the IAF. Will try to look for the post from Grp Cpt HV Thakur on Twitter confirming that


.

[QUOTE="Mir, ageBluepostMeanwhile, enjoy this shot of a Jaguar taking off from Bangalore's HAL Airport. This is a DARIN 3 Jaguar, with an Elta 2052 AESA radar in the nose. Notice the modified radome, similar to Jaguar IM (International Marine) which carried Elta 2032 radars earlier and Agave radars before that.
[/quote].

thank yo.
';o fror all of that, super enjoyable1






pic credit - Raghav Kidambi
[/QUOTE]

WoW!!!


----------



## MirageBlue

What a beautiful fighter! 

Brand new upgraded Jaguar DARIN 3 with Elta 2052 AESA radar in the nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Operation Poomalai, IAF's gigantic effort to help Lankan Tamils in Jaffna




Escorted by IAF Mirage-2000 from "The Battle Axes", a flight of five An-32 flying from Bengaluru, para dropped supplies to besieged Jaffna


----------



## MirageBlue

What an Air Chief Marshal! He flew an ASTE Su-30MKI that was modified for some new software, from the front seat. He's flown the Mirage-2000 and Tejas solo as well, apart from over 28 other types as Test Pilot.

I'm pretty sure that this was some major software upgrade that he was personally interested in seeing in action, hence this flight.



> CAS visited Bengaluru & interacted with test crew of Aircraft & Systems Testing Establishment & software engineers of Software Development Institute. He reviewed ongoing projects & flew a Su-30MKI to witness the capability enhancement on successful completion of one such project.















IAF MiG-29UPGs flying over the Himalayas..armed with R-77 and R-73s. The MiG-29UPGs are also earmarked for Astra Mk1 integration soon.






There's a rumour that the deal for 21 additional MiG-29UPGs will be signed during President Putin's visit to India later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Superb lineup




The massive Phalcon ELW 2090 360 Degree L Band AESA sensor on the Beriev A-50EI
The Su-30MKI is as big as the ERJ-145 
Jaguars are DARIN III(?)


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Very interesting IAF Il-78MKI in Zhukovsky(Apr 2021 capture)





Probably getting overhauled but looks real nice.
No Fuel Transfer Pods mounted too which is very rare to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Okay some more searching online and looks like the full fleet is in the process of getting some TLC(Sept 2020 shots below)
Here is KJ-3453 



and a tired looking KJ-3450




Images courtesy the respective photographers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Surya Kirans mounts ready for their pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VkdIndian

MirageBlue said:


> Surya Kirans mounts ready for their pilots


Cool pic.

Came across this one. Look at the shadow on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

Gorgeous shot..

Il-78 based Phalcon, Netra AEW&C, Su-30MKIs and DARIN 3 Jaguars





Twitter link



> Nice shot of an Indian Air Force MiG-29UPG "Baaz" armed with R-27R Semi Active Radar Homing (SARH) medium range air-to-air missile and R-73E InfraRed (IR) short range air-to-air missile, on approach for mid-air refuelling. Pilot is equipped with standard Zsh-07 helmet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Su-30MKI with Brahmos ALCM under it's belly..from No.222 'Tigersharks' squadron, now based on Thanjavur AFS in Tamil Nadu. These fighters will regularly be sent to detachments on the Andaman and Nicobar islands. From there any enemy shipping can be targeted when crossing the Malacca Strait to choke shipping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Su-30MKI with the SAP-14 Escort Jammer pod. 



> Before the photograph clicked during Ladakh Standoff, this was the only picture available in public where a SAP-14 Escort Jammer was spotted with a Su-30MKI. These kind of rare sightings in clean quality are gold indeed. Circa 2017 I believe Photo by
> @severerocket



Twitter link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Hawk-i HAL Demonstrator






Twitter link

The Hawk-i Demonstrator has already been integrated with the ASRAAM and SAAW PGM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Jaguar DARIN 2 carrying indigenous SAAW PGMs on it's centerline pylon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF C-17 cockpit as they approach Leh airport in Ladakh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

4 Jaguar DARIN IIIs on the tarmac, about to take off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From the scary world of Test Pilots






> Test pilots can be called upon to do all sorts of interesting tests. Gp Capt Agtey did the tests on fitting new engines on the AN-32, which resulted in a significantly quieter ride, lower fuel consumption and reduced vibration. In this photograph it has one engine "feathered".


Credits to: https://twitter.com/blueskiespod1
The podcast channel has great interviews of IAF veterans, must listen for great stories.
Another one for history

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386160271044104192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF Su-30MKI firing a Kh-29TE. 








> SU-30MKI firing Kh-29TE. It is a Medium-range Soviet air-to-surface missile with a range of 10–30 km. It has a large warhead of up to 320 kg



link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

*40 foreign military attaché's on a tour of Hatzor airbase of the Israeli Air Force, November 2020 *





Group Captain Sundarmani(?) on the far Right
Credits to reddit user AkbarZip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Air Chief Marshal Rakesh Kumar Singh Bhadauria at AFS Srinagar, home of the "Sword Arms", flying front seat on the MiG21 UM joined in the back by the CO of the 51 Sqn, Group Captain Kamran Nazeer.
> Very rare honour for the 51 Sqn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also seen are Mirage 2000(unupgraded) and Su30.MiG29 UPG were also part of the mission.







Photo from the Visit, noticed the CO Grp Capt. Kamran Nazeer with the handgun in the holster
Standard issue Glock 26 inside maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gorgeous shot, the vapour trail just starting from the root of the Canards.
Credits to Reddit user @cropicks for sharing the image and kudos to the photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Gorgeous shot, the vapour trail just starting from the root of the Canards.
> Credits to Reddit user @cropicks for sharing the image and kudos to the photographer




Looks like the Su30MKI mod from DCS ...


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Photo from the Visit, noticed the CO Grp Capt. Kamran Nazeer with the handgun in the holster
> Standard issue Glock 26 inside maybe





Lord Of Gondor said:


> Photo from the Visit, noticed the CO Grp Capt. Kamran Nazeer with the handgun in the holster
> Standard issue Glock 26 inside maybe


Reportedly, the second Tejas Mk1 squadron is likely to take over the duties at Srinagar AFS, replacing No.51 'Sword Arms' with their Bisons.


----------



## MirageBlue

Jaguar DARIN III in primer. Can see the retractable IFR probe outlined

Looks like HAL is churning them out now after they are upgraded.






Twitter link

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Somewhat dated news but remembered as I read about the emploment potential
Skirting around Russian(not export models) S300 IADS to hit HVT is very impressive

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356824541541056512








The Rampage: Supersonic missile developed to destroy high quality targets


The missile can be fitted to the Israel Air Force’s F-15, F-16 and F-35 fighter jets and is meant to be dropped outside areas protected by air-defense systems.




m.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Panthers paid tribute to Sqn Ldr Abhinav Chaudhary by flying a ‘Missing Man’ formation, as they recommenced their op flying. The senior most serving ‘Panther’, CAS flew a Bison & joined the CO in the aerial tribute. CAS later interacted with aircrew & technicians of the base

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


>



The ACM has got to be one of the most incredibly inspiring pilots in the world!

He's now flown solo on MiG-21 Bison, Tejas Mk1 and Mirage-2000I. At his age, flying solo in so many different types is quite a feat! Of course, he was a highly regarded Test Pilot, but this shows that he still finds time to keep himself current and is medically fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The busy Transport fleet in action(All images from JetPhotos)




Frankfurt, 16 May




13 May, Singapore




11 May, Jakarta




06 May, Singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Spectacular image shared by Grp Capt. H V Thakur on Twitter




The Trishul(MiG-21) leading the Rakshak(MiG-23), Garuda(MiG-25), Bahadur(MiG-27) and several Baaz(MiG-29)
The massive Su-30's replaced at least 4 types in service!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Air Marshal Radha Krishna, Shaurya Chakra, will be the next Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, WAC(wef 01 july). He is presently the DG Air (Ops).


> Commissioned into the fighter stream of IAF in December 1983, Radha Krishna has more than 4,800 hours of flying experience on a variety of operational and training aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Great spotting




C-17 Globemaster III of the IAF (with a nice cockpit shot) and two lovely Air India jets ( B-777 and a B-787 DreamLiner )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Indian Air Force Pilot Flt. Lt. Bhawana Kanth & Airframe of MiG-21.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

MiG-21 airframe really is in scary condition in above picture.... IAF seriously needs to SHUT the entire inventory of these fighters at all.... Just to keep the squadron numbers forcing them into service isn't going to solve any problem anyways in actual war.....

These fighters are crashing at this rate in peace time sorties imagine them flying with full weapons in actual war at high speed and doing all those scary manoeuvres required in ariel fight..... Enemy won't even have to waste it's costly AMARAMs or PL15s on those MIGs....


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Slightly old but very rare








The IAF Heron with the underwing Elta ELL-8385 ESM/ELINT Pods


> ELTA's ELL-8385 is an integrated Electronic Support Measures (ESM) and Electronic Intelligence (ELINT) System. The system is designed to cope with the challenges of modern dense radar environments and to perform long-range, high endurance ESM/ELINT missions. The system’s tasks are to search, intercept, measure, locate, analyze, classify and monitor ground, airborne and naval radar transmissions characterized by high mobility, short duration, modern signals and frequent changes in signals parameters. The main purpose of the system is to disseminate intelligence reports, including real-time Electronic Order of Battle (EOB), and to provide tactical and strategic intelligence that can be seamlessly integrated in the nation’s intelligence database.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

AH-64E(I) From the "Gladiators"




With the Hellfire and Longbow Radar and external drop tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

IAF Mi-35E in Aggressor colours







> This unusually-coloured *bird simulated an "aggressor" for two conventionally painted Hinds to take down.* Note missing chin gun, and no EO pod, suggesting that this is one of the few IAF Hinds not sporting the IAI upgrade package. This heli was part of the UN peacekeeping mission in the Congo, and has been photographed before in 2003.


From Angad Singh/Airliners

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Not particularly hard to guess

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404874051064111104The fleetwide Operational Data Link(ODL) adoption will give a tremendous edge to IAF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183002966443212800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Tejas LSP and MiG-21 Bison in one frame
The Bison looks like it is flying at Mach 2!
Image shared by Grp Capt H V Thakur on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

35,000M in 250 seconds!




Newspaper Clipping shared by Maj Gen Dhanoa on Twitter
Fascinating jet!
Zvezda TV has a nice video on the MiG-31 and the team that operate it
Sadly no open source videos on the IAF "Garuda" MiG-25R and her crew

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Cost versus combat edge: Future of the IAF’s Jaguar fleet is hanging in the balance



> “A new Adour 811 engine initially provides about 32.5 KiloNewtons (kN) of thrust. But after about a decade of service, it drops to barely 26 kN,” says a senior IAF pilot with extensive experience flying the Jaguar.


That is a massive penalty
Thankfully tactical work arounds like A2A refuelling will help.
Hope we get A-330MRTT jets early as the Il is tiring rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Cost versus combat edge: Future of the IAF’s Jaguar fleet is hanging in the balance
> 
> 
> That is a massive penalty
> Thankfully tactical work arounds like A2A refuelling will help.
> Hope we get A-330MRTT jets early as the Il is tiring rapidly.




After two massively negative years of growth it will be interesting to see India's next defence budget, if there is an increase in real terms or not.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Yasser76 said:


> After two massively negative years of growth it will be interesting to see India's next defence budget, if there is an increase in real terms or not.


OT:Yes, will be tough for acquisitions.There maybe a setback by a few years for foreign imports (Global Buy/Global Buy and Make items in MoD terms)


Just finished watching the brilliant CGP 2021 at Air Force Academy
Flying display starts at 2Hr 05 Min mark


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Nice images shared by Vayu on Twitter




Nice Punisher decal on the helmet




OFAB 250-270





The BETAB 500 Penetration Bomb!


> The BETAB-500 concrete-piercing bomb is designed to destroy reinforced concrete structures, aircraft and military equipment shelters, runways, airfields, highways, warships.
> It penetrates reinforced concrete floors up to 1 m thick covered by up to 3 meters of soil.







Tejas from "The Flying Daggers" in the background


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

IAF had also contracted for the 240 pieces of KAB1500 LGB from Russia in 2018
Not sure of the composition between the Penetration Variant, HE and Fuel Air Explosive variants
These things are massive 1.5 Ton + bombs with single digit CEP


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Dragons of IAF in the foreground and the Vikramaditya at the back




The freshly overhauled Il-78MKI in the background
Images from the IAF Twitter handle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Spectacular shots shared by IAF/IN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The F/A-18E Super Hornet from VFA 115 "Eagles", Jaguar from 6 Sqn "Dragons" , MiG-29K from INAS 303 "The Black Panthers" and Su-30MKI from 30 Sqn "Rhinos"(?)
The massive USS Ronald Reagan in the background with the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye from VAW-125 "Tigertails" seen on deck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The E-2D Advanced Hawkeye from the "Tigertails"




Img from yesterday's @USNavy photo of the day on Twitter




The Super Hornet from "Eagles"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407082167474270215


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

And the US Navy press release clears the air on the Su-30 MKI affiliation!
These are from 222 Sqn "Tigersharks"
BrahMos capable jets




(Img from the commissioning ceremony)








Images by the US Navy


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lord Of Gondor said:


> So the tests by the Su-30MKI included the RVV-SD.
> Will replace the RVV-AE as the mainstay.
> According to unverified reports the delivery of 400 RVV-SD, 400 RVV-MD and 300 R-27 variants were done in June(Ordered last year).


And here is the first image of the Su-30MKI with the RVV-SD!





Image by Gaurav Shetty on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
 1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408986125377499137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


> And here is the first image of the Su-30MKI with the RVV-SD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image by Gaurav Shetty on Twitter



How can one infer that it is the RVV-SD?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

5 Su-30MKIs with IL-78MKI refueler






Su-30MKIs, MiG-29Ks, Jaguar IMs and Super Hornet






Su-30MKI, Super Hornet and 2 Jaguar IMs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

MirageBlue said:


> How can one infer that it is the RVV-SD?


Just an educated guess really.Last time IAF ordered Ukranian R-77s were 2002, Navy got an earful from CAG a decade back for a small repeat order and IAF went with R-27 variants in 2013 from Ukraine.Russia does not build the AE and IAF said no thanks to Ukraine after the challenging An-32RE upgrade program.Last order was from Russia.
Except for a close examination it is not easy to tell the two apart.
Edit: Check report here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Stunning images from AFS Leh




Rafale EH/DH and AH-64E(I) flanking the legendary Siachen Pioneer
Images shared by RM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Rafael marketing video on the SPICE




Memory cards and stand off strikes from high altitudes!
Alien tech for 1980's IAF MiG-27s flying tree top to get close to the target to fire off the clumsy Kh-29s(First gen PGMs of the IAF)


> The combat range of the Mig 27 varied with the weapon package. It was 780 Km normally, but reduced to 540 Km with two Kh-29 missiles and three drop tanks. *It further dropped to 225 Km with two Kh-29 missiles without any drop tanks*.


Adieu Bahadur – Mig 27

Does look great on the _Baaz _though_._









Remember that all the MiG-27s were single seaters, pilot workload would be insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Remarkable image..showing all of the IAF fighters and bombers that were operational in the late 1980s timeframe..






Canberra
MiG-25RB 'Garuda'
Jaguar IS/ 'Shamsher'
Hunter
MiG-29 'Baaz'
MiG-27 'Bahadur'
MiG-23MF 'Rakshak'
Mirage-2000 'Vajra'
Ajeet
MiG-21
Fearsome payload of bombs away

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lord Of Gondor said:


> AHCS B-777 300ER
> View attachment 696942


Gets IAF markings!




Image shared by Gaurav Shetty on Twitter
Also the IAF EMB-135BJ of AHCS, "Gagandoot" on ferry duties for EAM Dr. S Jaishankar




From Tblisi, Georgia(Images shared by EAM on Twitter)
Carried the Holy Relics of St. Queen Ketevan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Su-30 MKI from 15 Sqn "The Flying Lancers" getting the honour to host Lt.Gen. Joshi, Veer Chakra on his flypast over Pt.4875 to celebrate the life of Captain Vikram Batra, Param Veer Chakra















Images shared by the Army
(Lt. Gen Joshi on the LHS of the Mortar and Gen. Ved Malik , 1999)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Read an interesting report on the RuFAF "Aviadarts 2021" competition. The Su-30SM won the crown in the fighter category, very impressive feat. The two person crew philosophy, the super maneuverability, massive range and powerful sensors make for a sound platform.

Some random browsing around on Jetphotos yielded this stunner




IAF Bombardier Global 5000 ELINT/SIGINT jet in Athens Greece (Photo date is 13 July)


> The Global 5000s incorporate various multi-mission airborne reconnaissance and surveillance systems, including electro-optical and synthetic aperture radars. Their multi-mission airborne reconnaissance and surveillance systems will be used on missions along India’s borders with China and Pakistan. It is reported that their new equipment will be able to collect electronic and ground intelligence up to 110 miles (180km) inside neighbouring countries’ borders. Alan Warnes


https://tangentlink.com/indias-new-special-mission-global-5000s-service/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Su-30MKIs on the flight line..





New DRDO A-319 test-bed for the upcoming AWACS project. This is an ex Air-India air frame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Yasser76

If below is true then it means even by end of this year IAFD will still only have 2 LCA squadrons and MK1A production will only start in 2023.At this rate it will take them till 2031 to produce all 83 planes.


“We have to produce 10 more of these,"










Delayed by Covid, HAL jet deliveries to start from July


Amid the Covid gloom, public sector giant Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) too has had to slow down the production of helicopters and fighter jets like Tejas.




www.tribuneindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MirageBlue said:


> How can one infer that it is the RVV-SD?



Interestingly enough, we had this discussion in the EGY Armed Forces thread with @Lord Of Gondor (aka LoG lol) about 6 months ago or so since we were trying to determine if the EAF had bought the newer, more modern and longer ranged RVV-SD and not settled for the older and shorter range AE, and we determined the only visible differences between the two missiles is the ends, or the nozzles area. The newer SD has a tapered end, whereas the AE just has a straight nozzle end to it and that really is the only, visible and visual difference between the two otherwise they look identical. Plus it's very difficult to see that tapered end in pics that are of the missile at a certain distance. Once you get to that distance or beyond it, you just can't tell.

This is the RVV-AE with the straight end:






This is the newer and improved RVV-SD with the tapered end:





That's the only visible way to tell the difference and good luck trying to identify the missile in a pic on a flying aircraft! lol Very difficult, but sometime on a high res and close enough like on the tarmac etc., you might be able to catch that end detail and be able to tell the difference.

Saw this today from September 2020 on the tarmac in Ambala, India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Russia hands over commercial offer of 21 MiG-29 fighters to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

IAF starts to receive the MRSAM!









Quantum jump in capabilities for the (upcoming) air defence command
Images shared by BDL on Twitter





> The supersonic missile is designed to neutralise enemy aerial threats
> The first missile of the first firing unit of Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MRSAM) for delivery to Indian Air Force was flagged off by BDL director general (missiles & strategic systems) M.S.R. Prasad at the Kanchanbagh unit here on Tuesday.
> 
> MRSAM is a high-response, quick-reaction, vertically-launched supersonic missile designed to neutralise enemy aerial threats — missiles, aircraft, guided bombs and helicopters. It is used by army, navy and air force as different variants and the missile has a range up to 70 km.
> 
> Chairman and managing director of BDL Commodore Siddharth Mishra (retired) stated that MRSAM is one of the best examples of joint development of a weapon system. The navy order has been completed and now both army and air force programme are moving simultaneously.
> The missile system can provide point and area defence against various aerial targets including fighter aircraft, subsonic and supersonic cruise missiles. It is powered by indigenously developed dual-pulse rocket motor and dual control system to impart required manoeuvrability at the terminal phase, he said, in a press release.
> 
> It has been designed with active radio frequency seeker to identify, track, engage and destroy the target with high kill probability. BDL is a manufacturer and supplier of guided missiles, underwater weapons, air-borne products and allied defence equipment for armed forces.


https://www.thehindu.com/news/citie...e-out-for-delivery-to-iaf/article35428691.ece
Also has an ER missile (tested this year)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373935136752996354

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Gomig-21 said:


> Interestingly enough, we had this discussion in the EGY Armed Forces thread with @Lord Of Gondor (aka LoG lol) about 6 months ago or so since we were trying to determine if the EAF had bought the newer, more modern and longer ranged RVV-SD and not settled for the older and shorter range AE, and we determined the only visible differences between the two missiles is the ends, or the nozzles area. The newer SD has a tapered end, whereas the AE just has a straight nozzle end to it and that really is the only, visible and visual difference between the two otherwise they look identical. Plus it's very difficult to see that tapered end in pics that are of the missile at a certain distance. Once you get to that distance or beyond it, you just can't tell.
> 
> This is the RVV-AE with the straight end:
> 
> View attachment 763753
> 
> 
> This is the newer and improved RVV-SD with the tapered end:
> 
> View attachment 763754
> 
> That's the only visible way to tell the difference and good luck trying to identify the missile in a pic on a flying aircraft! lol Very difficult, but sometime on a high res and close enough like on the tarmac etc., you might be able to catch that end detail and be able to tell the difference.
> 
> Saw this today from September 2020 on the tarmac in Ambala, India.
> View attachment 763751



Thanks for that detail. As you said, it's going to be hard to spot the difference..but hopefully we'll get a clear shot from the back.
Some nice shots from Gauraviation

Jaguar IB 





Mirage-2000I

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Russia hands over commercial offer of 21 MiG-29 fighters to India



Good. Now hope that this gets pushed through fast. Our bureaucratic processes simply take too much time to go from RFI to RFP to contract signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Great shots shared by Vayu on Twitter from 2007




The OSA-AK




Su-30MKI with AMRAAMski, Archers and OFAB 250s




IAI Searcher




Prithvi Ballistic Missile of the IAF




The Bahadur and Igla




The English Electric Canberra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Not good at identifying Radars so thanks to Twitter OSINT handles for the ID





ST-68 "Tin Shield"

350 Km range

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Anyone know how many Tejas delivered this year so far?


----------



## CONNAN

Yasser76 said:


> Anyone know how many Tejas delivered this year so far?


16 Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) Tejas MK-1s and 4 Final Operational Clearance (FOC) Tejas MK-1s 









Deal for 83 Tejas fighters passes bureaucratic hurdle


New Delhi will acquire 83 Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) Tejas Mk-1A light fighters for the air force at an estimated cost of $5.3 billion, pending cabinet approval. The acquisition process is moving forward following the finalisation of contractual and other issues by the Defence Acquisition...




www.flightglobal.com


----------



## Yasser76

CONNAN said:


> 16 Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) Tejas MK-1s and 4 Final Operational Clearance (FOC) Tejas MK-1s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal for 83 Tejas fighters passes bureaucratic hurdle
> 
> 
> New Delhi will acquire 83 Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) Tejas Mk-1A light fighters for the air force at an estimated cost of $5.3 billion, pending cabinet approval. The acquisition process is moving forward following the finalisation of contractual and other issues by the Defence Acquisition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flightglobal.com




No, I meant how many has HAL delivered this calander year? I have it down as 0 no?


----------



## ARMalik

Well 308 pages of this thread and this Indian wet dream is still a wet dream ! A country of 1.3 Billion cannot make a "functional" fighter jet. Indians should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Robin rone

Yasser76 said:


> No, I meant how many has HAL delivered this calander year? I have it down as 0 no?


Actually not zero 4 finished ones delivered waiting in hal hangers for IAF induction their dealy in induction due to current IOC 2 squadron not moved out of their South Asian operational base to Rajasthan base and not enough hangars for new aircarfts, they are pretty much on time

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Robin rone said:


> Actually not zero 4 finished ones delivered waiting in hal hangers for IAF induction their dealy in induction due to current IOC 2 squadron not moved out of their South Asian operational base to Rajasthan base and not enough hangars for new aircarfts, they are pretty much on time



"Not enough hangars"!? Any evidence or a link to this?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Su-30SM flight display at MAKS was just great!


----------



## CONNAN

Yasser76 said:


> No, I meant how many has HAL delivered this calander year? I have it down as 0 no?



Reason For delay
Covid-19 hits HAL: 100 dead, projects affected
https://www.newindianexpress.com/states ... ssion=true

Key takeaways:
Covid did impact HAL production
Four FOC Tejas are ready to join the IAF fleet.
10 FOC to complete by fiscal year (on/before March-22).
Trainers to begin 2022 (MK1A Version)


----------



## Yasser76

CONNAN said:


> Reason For delay
> Covid-19 hits HAL: 100 dead, projects affected
> https://www.newindianexpress.com/states ... ssion=true
> 
> Key takeaways:
> Covid did impact HAL production
> Four FOC Tejas are ready to join the IAF fleet.
> 10 FOC to complete by fiscal year (on/before March-22).
> Trainers to begin 2022 (MK1A Version)




OK, thanks, so seems Covid has massively hit Tejas programme, In terms of calandar year (not fiscal), production will be 4 planes it seems.


----------



## Yasser76

2019 HAL delivered 4 Tejas
2020 HAL delivered 2 Tejas
2021 HAL (so far) has delivered 0 Tejas

Like Arjun, this programme will be killed off this year or next....

6 planes in 3 years......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

CONNAN said:


> Reason For delay
> Covid-19 hits HAL: 100 dead, projects affected
> https://www.newindianexpress.com/states ... ssion=true
> 
> Key takeaways:
> Covid did impact HAL production
> Four FOC Tejas are ready to join the IAF fleet.
> 10 FOC to complete by fiscal year (on/before March-22).
> Trainers to begin 2022 (MK1A Version)




Either they die or the pilots that fly these coffins


----------



## Yasser76

4th August still no Tejas delivered this year....


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> 4th August still no Tejas delivered this year....




every cloud has a,silver lining 

our indengious carrier vikrant carrier starts sea trials today 

we have received inducted 26 of the first 36 rafales,

And Russia has sent commercial details,to sell us 21 mig29upg fighters so that too is moving 

and the best 36 Rafale f4 presentation was made by the air Force to mod and govt this,last few days,

s400 is coming in November 
so yes tejas delayed but it's ok we can cope


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> every cloud has a,silver lining
> 
> our indengious carrier vikrant carrier starts sea trials today
> 
> we have received inducted 26 of the first 36 rafales,
> 
> And Russia has sent commercial details,to sell us 21 mig29upg fighters so that too is moving
> 
> and the best 36 Rafale f4 presentation was made by the air Force to mod and govt this,last few days,
> 
> s400 is coming in November
> so yes tejas delayed but it's ok we can cope



OK, no need to mention all the projects in IAF, a year ago you were trying to convince this forum that this would be a record year for Tejas delivery, looks like there is a chance of zero planes being delivered this year.

So IAF still has 1.5 Tejas Sqds?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> OK, no need to mention all the projects in IAF, a year ago you were trying to convince this forum that this would be a record year for Tejas delivery, looks like there is a chance of zero planes being delivered this year.
> 
> So IAF still has 1.5 Tejas Sqds?




and your block 3 thunders,numbers are zero ...... but hey these things take time


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> and your block 3 thunders,numbers are zero ...... but hey these things take time


Yes, they do take time. We have 130 Thunders in service, the best you can do is compare your initial version delivery with the final version delivery of the JF-17. Desperate times, but I think the heart burn is strong in you now that you are grabbing onto anything to avoid facts ("looks at all our foreign weapons blah blah")

HAL is on track to break a global record of not delivering any planes whilst in full scale production.No other country has acheived this. Well done Made in India....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Maverick

yes,China has delivered 130.planes in 11 years .. well done China 
we have 270 su30mki delivered in 16 years

what's is your point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The Maverick said:


> yes,China has delivered 130.planes in 11 years .. well done China
> we have 270 su30mki delivered in 16 years
> 
> what's is your point


Well it's now obvious your brain cells were manufactured by DRDO.
What's with we........Russia started delivering SU-30s to IAF in 2002.....before mouthing off nonsense about China delivering the JF-17s ......swallow your non pride about producing the SU-30s...you assemble kits, we manufactured the JF-17 hence supplied them to likes of Nigeria. 

* ''On 24 December 2012, India ordered assembly kits for 42 Su-30MKIs by signing a deal during President Putin's visit to India.''*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> yes,China has delivered 130.planes in 11 years .. well done China
> we have 270 su30mki delivered in 16 years
> 
> what's is your point



You have finally lost the plot. No more arguments left I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

Windjammer said:


> you assemble kits, we manufactured the JF-17 hence supplied them to likes of Nigeria.


Do to tell us the local components used in thunders of pak origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan vilatey

The Maverick said:


> every cloud has a,silver lining
> 
> our indengious carrier vikrant carrier starts sea trials today
> 
> we have received inducted 26 of the first 36 rafales,
> 
> And Russia has sent commercial details,to sell us 21 mig29upg fighters so that too is moving
> 
> and the best 36 Rafale f4 presentation was made by the air Force to mod and govt this,last few days,
> 
> s400 is coming in November
> so yes tejas delayed but it's ok we can cope


Hey welcome back from you latest hiatus (ban). I was missing you I must admit.
Ok back to business 
1) Indians said that the jf-17 bravo would take a long time Pakistan delivered 15 of them in less than a year ….

2) Pakistan has committed to drop the first squadron of jf-17 block 3s by end of the year - so far4 more months to go so watch out for the December surprise  just like 2020 dec

3) the surprise maybe more as you may see 36 j-10c e in Pakistani colors by then

so by 2022 there maybe over 66 aircraft with AESA pl-15 bvr capability in Pakistani inventory and by 2023 over 86 aircraft lol

so wait n see the PAF has always delivered

k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Sudarshan said:


> Do to tell us the local components used in thunders of pak origin.


How about these REK Bombs produced by GIDS (Pakistan) that were also delivered on 27.2.19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

Not talking about weapons, the local components that you say you use in thunders is of pak origin.


Windjammer said:


> How about these REK Bombs produced by GIDS (Pakistan) that were also delivered on 27.2.19
> 
> View attachment 767355


----------



## The Maverick

Khan vilatey said:


> Hey welcome back from you latest hiatus (ban). I was missing you I must admit.
> Ok back to business
> 1) Indians said that the jf-17 bravo would take a long time Pakistan delivered 15 of them in less than a year ….
> 
> 2) Pakistan has committed to drop the first squadron of jf-17 block 3s by end of the year - so far4 more months to go so watch out for the December surprise  just like 2020 dec
> 
> 3) the surprise maybe more as you may see 36 j-10c e in Pakistani colors by then
> 
> so by 2022 there maybe over 66 aircraft with AESA pl-15 bvr capability in Pakistani inventory and by 2023 over 86 aircraft lol
> 
> so wait n see the PAF has always delivered
> 
> k




your not getting 15 thunders in 4 months
that's ridiculous

at best 2 or 3 by year end if that 

as for j10.I suggest you go back to archive of pak defense forum.you will countless threads on j10 arrival.since 2010 ... all.of them.imminent because you have cha cha ji ... uncle or cousin.in.the airforce
no official news exists in pak media just hearsay

thank you for the welcome back I started with the Rafale f4 news breaking

the purchase of reaper drones

the upgrade to 90 heron drones with new radars and strike weapons

imminent arrival s400 and it's massive impact on long range tracking and engagement of all.sorts enemy weapons 

finally news that vikrant carrier was pushed out of dock to start sea trials


----------



## The Maverick

Windjammer said:


> How about these REK Bombs produced by GIDS (Pakistan) that were also delivered on 27.2.19
> 
> View attachment 767355




how long will.this survive in a environment of s400 and Rafale combined and Barak 8 for good measure...

the thunders would be great at tackling the obselete end of the iaf ie mig21 bison and jaguar 
but all the migbisions are gone by 2025 
at best with 2nd Rafale squadron inducted another tejas upcoming sqds and mig29upg order for 21 planes the thunder will be hard pressed to find legacy fighters 

instead 

Rafale 
upgraded mirage2000 
upgraded mig29ug 
su30mki


----------



## CIA Mole

The Maverick said:


> how long will.this survive in a environment of s400 and Rafale combined and Barak 8 for good measure...
> 
> the thunders would be great at tackling the obselete end of the iaf ie mig21 bison and jaguar
> but all the migbisions are gone by 2025
> at best with 2nd Rafale squadron inducted another tejas upcoming sqds and mig29upg order for 21 planes the thunder will be hard pressed to find legacy fighters
> 
> instead
> 
> Rafale
> upgraded mirage2000
> upgraded mig29ug
> su30mki






Any more information on impact of 100 dead HAL employees


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> how long will.this survive in a environment of s400 and Rafale combined and Barak 8 for good measure...
> 
> the thunders would be great at tackling the obselete end of the iaf ie mig21 bison and jaguar
> but all the migbisions are gone by 2025
> at best with 2nd Rafale squadron inducted another tejas upcoming sqds and mig29upg order for 21 planes the thunder will be hard pressed to find legacy fighters
> 
> instead
> 
> Rafale
> upgraded mirage2000
> upgraded mig29ug
> su30mki



Please, you had SU-30s and Israeli SAMS on Feb 27th. Looks how good they were.

Anyway, back to Indian Air Force discussion.

ZERO Tejas this year?

Maybe 4-6 next year?

So if you are lucky by 2023 you may have two full squadrons no?


CIA Mole said:


> Any more information on impact of 100 dead HAL employees



Should of actually led to an increase in efficiency....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Khan vilatey

The Maverick said:


> your not getting 15 thunders in 4 months
> that's ridiculous
> 
> at best 2 or 3 by year end if that
> 
> as for j10.I suggest you go back to archive of pak defense forum.you will countless threads on j10 arrival.since 2010 ... all.of them.imminent because you have cha cha ji ... uncle or cousin.in.the airforce
> no official news exists in pak media just hearsay
> 
> thank you for the welcome back I started with the Rafale f4 news breaking
> 
> the purchase of reaper drones
> 
> the upgrade to 90 heron drones with new radars and strike weapons
> 
> imminent arrival s400 and it's massive impact on long range tracking and engagement of all.sorts enemy weapons
> 
> finally news that vikrant carrier was pushed out of dock to start sea trials



cool , we have been building these since January as per our air chief’s interview so 15 jets a year is our current speed. We try to keep a close lid on our Build but the chief also said that we would be acquiring a new aircraft type by end of this year. I believe the Chinese had already built 24 aircraft for Pakistan. I believe they are working on the remainder. It would be very cool if these birds fly over Kashmir and land our bases on their way from China , imagine 6-8 aircrafts flying over every day for a week 😀

k


----------



## The Maverick

Khan vilatey said:


> cool , we have been building these since January as per our air chief’s interview so 15 jets a year is our current speed. We try to keep a close lid on our Build but the chief also said that we would be acquiring a new aircraft type by end of this year. I believe the Chinese had already built 24 aircraft for Pakistan. I believe they are working on the remainder. It would be very cool if these birds fly over Kashmir and land our bases on their way from China , imagine 6-8 aircrafts flying over every day for a week 😀
> 
> k




it does not work like that buddy 
you don't get 30 planes In a,week that's, in fantasy land

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Sudarshan said:


> Not talking about weapons, the local components that you say you use in thunders is of pak origin.


Since you keep beating about the bush then what exactly have you been reading on the forum all this time before joining....as you claimed earlier.


----------



## Black Tornado

Windjammer said:


> Since you keep beating about the bush then what exactly have you been reading on the forum all this time before joining....as you claimed earlier.


If you have an answer please tell, else don’t bother to reply.


----------



## Windjammer

The Maverick said:


> how long will.this survive in a environment of s400 and Rafale combined and Barak 8 for good measure...
> 
> the thunders would be great at tackling the obselete end of the iaf ie mig21 bison and jaguar
> but all the migbisions are gone by 2025
> at best with 2nd Rafale squadron inducted another tejas upcoming sqds and mig29upg order for 21 planes the thunder will be hard pressed to find legacy fighters
> 
> instead
> 
> Rafale
> upgraded mirage2000
> upgraded mig29ug
> su30mki


Let me give you a short history lesson.....until early 2019, all the Indian fan boys use to say, SU-30 is an overkill of PAF and it's meant for China where as the MiG-29s will take care of entire PAF.
Now i don't have to remind you that when the test came, there were no MiG-29s in sight, your Mirages were developing radar issues and your SU-30s leaving the arena at supersonic speeds.
While Russia's top line Fighter aircraft in Indian hands has demoted itself to an AMRAAM dodger, let's see what fate awaits the French jet.


Sudarshan said:


> If you have an answer please tell, else don’t bother to reply.


I'm not going to give a detailed breakdown of all the contribution again,
There are several threads on the subject discussed to the bone, you just need to make a little effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

These Indians members infesting the forum, need to clean up. Moment you mention Tejas now they change subject by default, tells you all you need to know.


----------



## The Maverick

At Yasser

Tejas induction is slow period ... 
Mark 1 is not front line weapons platform.
It is second tier asset until.mark1a arrives...
Yes Hal needs to get it's act together and get mark1a built and delivered but we will.hit 2030 by then 
until.then.we will. rely on Rafale mirage2000 mki and mig29 upg fighters which number 400 plus ... they are getting better bvr ie mki and mig29 and will be more than sufficient to handle any thing paf can have this decade especially with f16 threat diminishing due to.usa and pak relations worsening their service maintenance will.be impacted ..


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> At Yasser
> 
> Tejas induction is slow period ...
> Mark 1 is not front line weapons platform.
> It is second tier asset until.mark1a arrives...
> Yes Hal needs to get it's act together and get mark1a built and delivered but we will.hit 2030 by then
> until.then.we will. rely on Rafale mirage2000 mki and mig29 upg fighters which number 400 plus ... they are getting better bvr ie mki and mig29 and will be more than sufficient to handle any thing paf can have this decade especially with f16 threat diminishing due to.usa and pak relations worsening their service maintenance will.be impacted ..



Not an issue of India's other fighters, this is an issue if India can produce a fighter in large numbers to equip it's air force.

The longer the delay the longer MIG-21s and Jaguars (that make up half the IAF) continue to fly. At this rate India will be lucky to have two full squadrons by 2023. This has implications as their are around 10-12 Jaguar and MIG-21 squadrons. 6 of the MIG-21 squadrons will not have any replacement (no new Tejas being built and no follow on order), size of IAF goes down to around 20 squadrons.


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> Not an issue of India's other fighters, this is an issue if India can produce a fighter in large numbers to equip it's air force.
> 
> The longer the delay the longer MIG-21s and Jaguars (that make up half the IAF) continue to fly. At this rate India will be lucky to have two full squadrons by 2023. This has implications as their are around 10-12 Jaguar and MIG-21 squadrons. 6 of the MIG-21 squadrons will not have any replacement (no new Tejas being built and no follow on order), size of IAF goes down to around 20 squadrons.



yes,your correct 400 fighters is about 20 squadrons 
yes if we only deliver 2 tejas mark1 by 2024 it's only 22 squadrons 
but 
we will.almost certainly provide oxygen via 
1 additional mig29 upg squadron 
and 2 more Rafale squadrons albeit delivery will not start of Rafale until 2024 or 2025...

3 squadron of Darin jaguar to remain and 2024 or 2025 mark1a starts delivery 
I think we will.remain 27 or 28 squadrons at worst with 21 hi end squadrons ie 
mki 13 
Rafale mirage2000 4 
mig29 4 
or 23 squadrons when 2 more rafales squadrons are ordered 

India is fully aware it needs to address falling.nos which makes Rafale f4 almost certain


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> yes,your correct 400 fighters is about 20 squadrons
> yes if we only deliver 2 tejas mark1 by 2024 it's only 22 squadrons
> but
> we will.almost certainly provide oxygen via
> 1 additional mig29 upg squadron
> and 2 more Rafale squadrons albeit delivery will not start of Rafale until 2024 or 2025...
> 
> 3 squadron of Darin jaguar to remain and 2024 or 2025 mark1a starts delivery
> I think we will.remain 27 or 28 squadrons at worst with 21 hi end squadrons ie
> mki 13
> Rafale mirage2000 4
> mig29 4
> or 23 squadrons when 2 more rafales squadrons are ordered
> 
> India is fully aware it needs to address falling.nos which makes Rafale f4 almost certain



Nothing is certain

1 more MIG-29 unit was "emergency buy" after Feb 27th but no contract signed and we are approaching 2022.

Rafale looking less and less likely. French corruption investigation, Indian allegations of corruption and a massive Covid economic hit mean do not expect these anytime soon. If ever.


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> Nothing is certain
> 
> 1 more MIG-29 unit was "emergency buy" after Feb 27th but no contract signed and we are approaching 2022.
> 
> Rafale looking less and less likely. French corruption investigation, Indian allegations of corruption and a massive Covid economic hit mean do not expect these anytime soon. If ever.



If India was a small.nation with limited means like pakistan or Egypt I.would agree
but India financial.means multiple times bigger than 90 percent of world
our finances are open and clear being a democratic nation
we will.have around 18 to 20.billion capex spend each year next decade . ie around 200.billion plus
yes we need to address other areas
but a 10 billion cost to get f4 and one mig29 sqds at less than 2 billion is not an issue for India
heck we are signing deals for 3 billion alone for reapers next 2 months and 7 billion for French improved scorpene
money will be available to.a massive GDP.nation. like India. it's weather we spend it on rafales or subs or combat drones first .
I think it will go
drones in 2022
Rafale 2023
subs in 2024


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> If India was a small.nation with limited means like pakistan or Egypt I.would agree
> but India financial.means multiple times bigger than 90 percent of world
> our finances are open and clear being a democratic nation
> we will.have around 18 to 20.billion capex spend each year next decade . ie around 200.billion plus
> yes we need to address other areas
> but a 10 billion cost to get f4 and one mig29 sqds at less than 2 billion is not an issue for India
> heck we are signing deals for 3 billion alone for reapers next 2 months and 7 billion for French improved scorpene
> money will be available to.a massive GDP.nation. like India. it's weather we spend it on rafales or subs or combat drones first .
> I think it will go
> drones in 2022
> Rafale 2023
> subs in 2024



Not a case of how big India is, every country has a budget and that budget is linked to economy. Even US and UK cutting back. Right now India has gone through it's worst economic performance in 60 years.

Obviously you "hope" more Rafales will be ordered, good for you and good luck. "Hope" is not a strategy.

Pakistan is meanwhile quietly building more and more AESA equipped fighters, while no Tejas will be delivered. These are simply the facts. Looks like 2021 will be a "lost" year for IAF procurement. After the last Rafale deliveries it seems for a long period now that no new fighters will be delivered to IAF.....


----------



## The Maverick

keep your fingers,crossed yasser 
maybe your correct 
as they will.be busy inducting 
5 regiments of s400 
repeat combat drones 
and more Barak 8 sam instead 

will.see


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> keep your fingers,crossed yasser
> maybe your correct
> as they will.be busy inducting
> 5 regiments of s400
> repeat combat drones
> and more Barak 8 sam instead
> 
> will.see



Again, maybe it is your default setting now to mention other (foreign) procurments. S-400, Baraks etc do not replace MIG-21s. 

Tejas was supposed to act as a replacement on a large scale for older types. Realistically if this will not happen and MIG-21s and Jaguars retire (with no new Rafale orders even placed), by 2025 you may well be looking at an IAF the same size as the PAF. This does not even take into account potential J-10Cs purchase (unlike you I deal in facts not rumours so will discard J-10C from PAF plans until confirmed).

By 2025 you can expect JF-17 production to have finished and PAF/PAC moving on to next step.Maybe even then in 4 years you will still be on this forum talking about a new Rafale order "being confirmed soon".......


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> Again, maybe it is your default setting now to mention other (foreign) procurments. S-400, Baraks etc do not replace MIG-21s.
> 
> Tejas was supposed to act as a replacement on a large scale for older types. Realistically if this will not happen and MIG-21s and Jaguars retire (with no new Rafale orders even placed), by 2025 you may well be looking at an IAF the same size as the PAF. This does not even take into account potential J-10Cs purchase (unlike you I deal in facts not rumours so will discard J-10C from PAF plans until confirmed).
> 
> By 2025 you can expect JF-17 production to have finished and PAF/PAC moving on to next step.Maybe even then in 4 years you will still be on this forum talking about a new Rafale order "being confirmed soon".......




numbers,are nothing 
the Israelis have less than 400 planes,
but their equipment network centric operations training and mentality means they can destroy air forces much larger .

when you have over 400 fighters with Rafale mirage2000 and over 350 mki and mig29 combined backed by s400 multi layered air shield you can very comfortable In winning any short war against pakistan air Force. 
technology wise India is now streets ahead 
there is nothing in the class of s400.or rafales,or the drone tech that India deploys now or imminently.


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> numbers,are nothing
> the Israelis have less than 400 planes,
> but their equipment network centric operations training and mentality means they can destroy air forces much larger .
> 
> when you have over 400 fighters with Rafale mirage2000 and over 350 mki and mig29 combined backed by s400 multi layered air shield you can very comfortable In winning any short war against pakistan air Force.
> technology wise India is now streets ahead
> there is nothing in the class of s400.or rafales,or the drone tech that India deploys now or imminently.



Ye3s, totally agree on teh Israeli example, and even Indian observers mention the strides PAF has made compared to IAF in these matters. On Feb 27th a network centric PAF performed well. The investments made in training and AEW show this. I would argue here IAF needs to catch up in terms of more training and more AEW assets.

Indians keep talking about being way ahead of PAF, that was the case in Feb 27th too.

Numbers matter in the context of a hostile China and facing PAF. SU-30 fast becoming dated with no upgrade even signed off yet. IAF will struggle.


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> Ye3s, totally agree on teh Israeli example, and even Indian observers mention the strides PAF has made compared to IAF in these matters. On Feb 27th a network centric PAF performed well. The investments made in training and AEW show this. I would argue here IAF needs to catch up in terms of more training and more AEW assets.
> 
> Indians keep talking about being way ahead of PAF, that was the case in Feb 27th too.
> 
> Numbers matter in the context of a hostile China and facing PAF. SU-30 fast becoming dated with no upgrade even signed off yet. IAF will struggle.



in a two front war which I think will.never happen India will lose badly. 
against pakistan I'm.super confident 

there are huge diffencues I your military power 
starting with resource to sustain a,war 
lack of strategic depth 
lack of modern high end fighters and heavy multi role fighters
too many obselete assets near 40% ie around 150 of your 350 fighters are f7 and mirage 5 
even then thunder block 1and 2 is no match to dated mki or mig29 upg 
your hope is, f16 keeps you afloat and awacs and China pressure in ladakh


----------



## safari2021

Yasser76 said:


> Ye3s, totally agree on teh Israeli example, and even Indian observers mention the strides PAF has made compared to IAF in these matters. On Feb 27th a network centric PAF performed well. The investments made in training and AEW show this. I would argue here IAF needs to catch up in terms of more training and more AEW assets.
> 
> Indians keep talking about being way ahead of PAF, that was the case in Feb 27th too.
> 
> Numbers matter in the context of a hostile China and facing PAF. SU-30 fast becoming dated with no upgrade even signed off yet. IAF will struggle.


Who told you that su30 mki is fast becoming dated?








EXCLUSIVE: How A Secretive DRDO Lab Is Saving The IAF Su-30MKI - Livefist


Several layers of biometric security protect one of India's most secretive military laboratories in Bengaluru, housed in a building where there are unsually low noise levels at all time. It's an almost modest level of sound for an institution that has put India…




www.livefistdefence.com












Complete Integration Of BrahMos Missiles With India's Su-30 MKI Fighter Jets To Be Over In 2-3 Years -- Top Official


The Indian Air Force's Su-30MKI fighter jets will be re-armed with BrahMos missiles in the next few years, according BrahMos Aerospace,




eurasiantimes.com









Russia starts deliveries of upgraded Air-to-Air missile to India – Indian Defence Research Wing







idrw.org






Yasser76 said:


> Ye3s, totally agree on teh Israeli example, and even Indian observers mention the strides PAF has made compared to IAF in these matters. On Feb 27th a network centric PAF performed well. The investments made in training and AEW show this. I would argue here IAF needs to catch up in terms of more training and more AEW assets.
> 
> Indians keep talking about being way ahead of PAF, that was the case in Feb 27th too.
> 
> Numbers matter in the context of a hostile China and facing PAF. SU-30 fast becoming dated with no upgrade even signed off yet. IAF will struggle.



India needs to protect these three places

Ladakh
Arunachal
Uttarakhand

So if u deploy 2 in ladakh... that will tackle
Pak+China + Uttarakhand 
(remember china only have 150 su mkk to counter that) 

Again deploying 2 in arunachal will tackle sikkim bhutan plus northeast

On top of that... We will have 5 s400 batteries
(3 at pak border and 2 in china border... One in ladakh another in arunachal) 
Plus XR sam and Mrsam coming into the play
And we already have s300v advanced version (6 batteries in total) 

I guess by 2027....our Quad, Air defence, air force, navy - poseidon plus submarines will become even more stronger and plug the existing gaps...

Only russian inventory like... 

Su35, su 30mkk, su27 are potent jets

Rest of the J series and chengdu planes all are shit because we already know russian engines are shit.. On top of that china uses its own engine... Just imagine how bad these odd fighter jets will be

Engine.. + poor jamming system+ poor radar wont be able to guide R77 or lets say pl12... 

So 1000s odd fighter jets of china are basically shit

Rafale and SU-30s need to play dual role... 

Rest of the jets should be placed against pak

Like Mirage, mig 29 upg and tejas
Su30s armed with brahmos in andaman will make Chowmeins out of their navy in indian ocean..

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> in a two front war which I think will.never happen India will lose badly.
> against pakistan I'm.super confident
> 
> there are huge diffencues I your military power
> starting with resource to sustain a,war
> lack of strategic depth
> lack of modern high end fighters and heavy multi role fighters
> too many obselete assets near 40% ie around 150 of your 350 fighters are f7 and mirage 5
> even then thunder block 1and 2 is no match to dated mki or mig29 upg
> your hope is, f16 keeps you afloat and awacs and China pressure in ladakh



Yeah, many were super confident on Feb 27th too.....

PAC will start churning out AESA equipped planes, so rather then talk lets see what happens....


safari2021 said:


> Who told you that su30 mki is fast becoming dated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: How A Secretive DRDO Lab Is Saving The IAF Su-30MKI - Livefist
> 
> 
> Several layers of biometric security protect one of India's most secretive military laboratories in Bengaluru, housed in a building where there are unsually low noise levels at all time. It's an almost modest level of sound for an institution that has put India…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.livefistdefence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete Integration Of BrahMos Missiles With India's Su-30 MKI Fighter Jets To Be Over In 2-3 Years -- Top Official
> 
> 
> The Indian Air Force's Su-30MKI fighter jets will be re-armed with BrahMos missiles in the next few years, according BrahMos Aerospace,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eurasiantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia starts deliveries of upgraded Air-to-Air missile to India – Indian Defence Research Wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idrw.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India needs to protect these three places
> 
> Ladakh
> Arunachal
> Uttarakhand
> 
> So if u deploy 2 in ladakh... that will tackle
> Pak+China + Uttarakhand
> (remember china only have 150 su mkk to counter that)
> 
> Again deploying 2 in arunachal will tackle sikkim bhutan plus northeast
> 
> On top of that... We will have 5 s400 batteries
> (3 at pak border and 2 in china border... One in ladakh another in arunachal)
> Plus XR sam and Mrsam coming into the play
> And we already have s300v advanced version (6 batteries in total)
> 
> I guess by 2027....our Quad, Air defence, air force, navy - poseidon plus submarines will become even more stronger and plug the existing gaps...
> 
> Only russian inventory like...
> 
> Su35, su 30mkk, su27 are potent jets
> 
> Rest of the J series and chengdu planes all are shit because we already know russian engines are shit.. On top of that china uses its own engine... Just imagine how bad these odd fighter jets will be
> 
> Engine.. + poor jamming system+ poor radar wont be able to guide R77 or lets say pl12...
> 
> So 1000s odd fighter jets of china are basically shit
> 
> Rafale and SU-30s need to play dual role...
> 
> Rest of the jets should be placed against pak
> 
> Like Mirage, mig 29 upg and tejas
> Su30s armed with brahmos in andaman will make Chowmeins out of their navy in indian ocean..




The current SU-30 is still using technology from the early 90s. That is 30 year old radars, although the Bars is powerful it will easily be jammed by modern AESA radars. The RWR is an old DRDO system of questionable effectivness and I believe even the IAF are unhappy with the R-77 performance (especially after Feb 27th), which in turns limits the BVR capability of the SU-30.

No upgrade to the SU-30 has been signed off.

If you readu up on J-10C, J-20 and J-16 and still claim Chinese are shit then we best leave the argument there. I cannot debate with this level of ignorance on aviation affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## safari2021

Yasser76 said:


> Yeah, many were super confident on Feb 27th too.....
> 
> PAC will start churning out AESA equipped planes, so rather then talk lets see what happens....
> 
> 
> 
> The current SU-30 is still using technology from the early 90s. That is 30 year old radars, although the Bars is powerful it will easily be jammed by modern AESA radars. The RWR is an old DRDO system of questionable effectivness and I believe even the IAF are unhappy with the R-77 performance (especially after Feb 27th), which in turns limits the BVR capability of the SU-30.
> 
> No upgrade to the SU-30 has been signed off.
> 
> If you readu up on J-10C, J-20 and J-16 and still claim Chinese are shit then we best leave the argument there. I cannot debate with this level of ignorance on aviation affairs.



It's worth noting that N011M(radar of su30 mki) is not simply a PESA, but instead, it's a transition between PESA and AESA in that it adopts technologies from both: each transceiver on the antenna array of N011M has its own receiver amplifier, which is the same as AESA, and with noise level of 3dB, which is also in the same class of AESA arrays. However, for transmitting, N011M uses PESA technology in that a single Chelnok traveling-wave tube is used for EGSP-6A transmitter. There are three receiving channels for N011M.

N011M has a search range of 400 km and a tracking range of 200 km, with 60 km in the rear in the air-to-air mode.


Yasser76 said:


> Yeah, many were super confident on Feb 27th too.....
> 
> PAC will start churning out AESA equipped planes, so rather then talk lets see what happens....
> 
> 
> 
> The current SU-30 is still using technology from the early 90s. That is 30 year old radars, although the Bars is powerful it will easily be jammed by modern AESA radars. The RWR is an old DRDO system of questionable effectivness and I believe even the IAF are unhappy with the R-77 performance (especially after Feb 27th), which in turns limits the BVR capability of the SU-30.
> 
> No upgrade to the SU-30 has been signed off.
> 
> If you readu up on J-10C, J-20 and J-16 and still claim Chinese are shit then we best leave the argument there. I cannot debate with this level of ignorance on aviation affairs.


The Su-30MKI’s superb agility and state of the art ECM make the AIM-120 series AMRAAM an impractical weapon at BVR. The AIM-120’s seeker head is limited to x-band range of frequencies. It’s behind today’s active radar homing missiles in defeating counter measures.
The Elta EL/M-8222 Jammer pod carried by Su-30MKI have a set of receivers which can identify what frequencies the radar has changed to and focus on that frequency, making it impossible to maintain a constant lock on the Su-30MKI.

Providing mid course guidance to the AMRAAM’s would also be intermittent due to jamming. When or if an AMRAAM becomes active, frequencies emitted from it’s much smaller x band seeker head would also be easily jammed, reducing it to a semi-active radar homing seeker.
AMRAAM’s limited effectiveness against fast and agile targets at BVR and use of ECM by both aircraft, the engagement will progress into a dogfight. The art of missile evasion however requires some skill familiarity with the physics of missiles and a rookie pilot who is not well versed in these techniques is subject to a BVR hit.

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Yasser76

safari2021 said:


> It's worth noting that N011M(radar of su30 mki) is not simply a PESA, but instead, it's a transition between PESA and AESA in that it adopts technologies from both: each transceiver on the antenna array of N011M has its own receiver amplifier, which is the same as AESA, and with noise level of 3dB, which is also in the same class of AESA arrays. However, for transmitting, N011M uses PESA technology in that a single Chelnok traveling-wave tube is used for EGSP-6A transmitter. There are three receiving channels for N011M.
> 
> N011M has a search range of 400 km and a tracking range of 200 km, with 60 km in the rear in the air-to-air mode.



As you say, it is not a full AESA and certainly will not keep up with the very latest AESAs from the West and China, who incidentally, have had 30 years developing ECM/ECCM to specfically counter the N011. The fact the SU-30s have not been though any sort of MLU in 30 years clearly shows it will be vulnerable to modern ECM as proven on Feb 27th.

At the very minimum IAF should of installed a AESA into it.

The LITENING III pod still uses still images for recce, and in noway compare to the Sniper or AESEL Pods.

I would compare SU-30 to the F-16 C Block 30 in terms of its tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## safari2021

Yasser76 said:


> As you say, it is not a full AESA and certainly will not keep up with the very latest AESAs from the West and China, who incidentally, have had 30 years developing ECM/ECCM to specfically counter the N011. The fact the SU-30s have not been though any sort of MLU in 30 years clearly shows it will be vulnerable to modern ECM as proven on Feb 27th.
> 
> At the very minimum IAF should of installed a AESA into it.
> 
> The LITENING III pod still uses still images for recce, and in noway compare to the Sniper or AESEL Pods.
> 
> I would compare SU-30 to the F-16 C Block 30 in terms of its tech.








Do you really think that a fighter jet is useless because it didn't fire the missile in combat. Actually, Su 30MKI couldn't fire its BVRAAM because of the following reasons:
▪It was outclassed by F16 because of altitude. On 27th Feb, the F16s were at 30,000 or 35,000ft while Mki was at 16,000ft. So, F16 was at an advatage to lock and target the Su 30 with its AMRAAM because High Height=High Range. The MKI was at low atltitude and therefore, it was necessary to climb and then lock the F16 because Low Height=Low Range.
▪ One of the main reasons to fly at such a low height was that Su 30MKI was tasked to provide air cover for Indian Military Installations that was target of PAF Jets.
▪When F16 launched its AMRAAM, Su 30 performed evasive manuevers while launching chaff and flares so it distracted the pilot from taking a lock at the F16.
▪Su 30MKI pilot couldn't take the risk to ignore the incoming AMRAAM for the purposes of engaging the enemy fighter as Su 30 is most valuable asset of IAF so the pilot had a responsibilty to protect the asset.
▪Su 30MKI already showed its true potential when it succesfully dodged the AMRAAMs


Yasser76 said:


> As you say, it is not a full AESA and certainly will not keep up with the very latest AESAs from the West and China, who incidentally, have had 30 years developing ECM/ECCM to specfically counter the N011. The fact the SU-30s have not been though any sort of MLU in 30 years clearly shows it will be vulnerable to modern ECM as proven on Feb 27th.
> 
> At the very minimum IAF should of installed a AESA into it.
> 
> The LITENING III pod still uses still images for recce, and in noway compare to the Sniper or AESEL Pods.
> 
> I would compare SU-30 to the F-16 C Block 30 in terms of its tech.


• For Electronic Warfare, it is equipped with Indigenous Radar Warning Reciever (RWR), "Tarang". Israeli Elta EL/M-8222 is used as primary self-protection jammer of Su 30MKI that enables incredibly robust capability when it comes to evading, degrading, spoofing and blinding enemy surface to air missile and search radar installations. 
• On 27th February, Su 30MKI dodged at least 4-5 AMRAAMs fired by PAF F-16. The evasive manuevers, chaff and flares used by Su 30MKI proved its capability in combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

safari2021 said:


> View attachment 767561
> 
> Do you really think that a fighter jet is useless because it didn't fire the missile in combat. Actually, Su 30MKI couldn't fire its BVRAAM because of the following reasons:
> ▪It was outclassed by F16 because of altitude. On 27th Feb, the F16s were at 30,000 or 35,000ft while Mki was at 16,000ft. So, F16 was at an advatage to lock and target the Su 30 with its AMRAAM because High Height=High Range. The MKI was at low atltitude and therefore, it was necessary to climb and then lock the F16 because Low Height=Low Range.
> ▪ One of the main reasons to fly at such a low height was that Su 30MKI was tasked to provide air cover for Indian Military Installations that was target of PAF Jets.
> ▪When F16 launched its AMRAAM, Su 30 performed evasive manuevers while launching chaff and flares so it distracted the pilot from taking a lock at the F16.
> ▪Su 30MKI pilot couldn't take the risk to ignore the incoming AMRAAM for the purposes of engaging the enemy fighter as Su 30 is most valuable asset of IAF so the pilot had a responsibilty to protect the asset.
> ▪Su 30MKI already showed its true potential when it succesfully dodged the AMRAAMs
> 
> • For Electronic Warfare, it is equipped with Indigenous Radar Warning Reciever (RWR), "Tarang". Israeli Elta EL/M-8222 is used as primary self-protection jammer of Su 30MKI that enables incredibly robust capability when it comes to evading, degrading, spoofing and blinding enemy surface to air missile and search radar installations.
> • On 27th February, Su 30MKI dodged at least 4-5 AMRAAMs fired by PAF F-16. The evasive manuevers, chaff and flares used by Su 30MKI proved its capability in combat.




You know you are agreeing with me right? The fact that the SU-30s were kept at bay by F-16s and could not influence the fight or even get off a shot but had to preserve themselves (as you admit) says everything. No reason to think things will be any different in the future unless the SU-30 gets a better radar and better missiles. Claiming it proved it's worth by evasive manouvres and flares is a bit like me saying I proved my worth in a boxing match by not being hit. Does not make me a good fighter. Also many claim a SU-30 was actually downed, although no proof of this. 

The Elta system in no way shape or form effected events that day in terms of stopping the destruction of the MIG-21 (which are equipped with them). The pod is now over 20 years old and out of mainstream Israeli service. In fact it can be argued this may explain the Indian rush to replace it


----------



## safari2021

Yasser76 said:


> You know you are agreeing with me right? The fact that the SU-30s were kept at bay by F-16s and could not influence the fight or even get off a shot but had to preserve themselves (as you admit) says everything. No reason to think things will be any different in the future unless the SU-30 gets a better radar and better missiles. Claiming it proved it's worth by evasive manouvres and flares is a bit like me saying I proved my worth in a boxing match by not being hit. Does not make me a good fighter. Also many claim a SU-30 was actually downed, although no proof of this.
> 
> The Elta system in no way shape or form effected events that day in terms of stopping the destruction of the MIG-21 (which are equipped with them). The pod is now over 20 years old and out of mainstream Israeli service. In fact it can be argued this may explain the Indian rush to replace it


What about the DARE jamming pods?


----------



## Yasser76

safari2021 said:


> What about the DARE jamming pods?



Not in service yet and they certainly were not in 2019. It's like me saying what about JF-17 Block III. Pointless.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Interestingly the CAS is on a two nation foreign visit
The UAE 




















Photo in front of the Bespoke for UAEAF. F-16 Block-60
Images by the Air Force
And then to Israel












A flight in the Ra'am!
Images by Israeli Air Force


----------



## The Maverick

https://*********************/threa...on.81401/page-513#lg=attachment103556&slide=0


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> Yeah, many were super confident on Feb 27th too.....
> 
> PAC will start churning out AESA equipped planes, so rather then talk lets see what happens....
> 
> 
> 
> The current SU-30 is still using technology from the early 90s. That is 30 year old radars, although the Bars is powerful it will easily be jammed by modern AESA radars. The RWR is an old DRDO system of questionable effectivness and I believe even the IAF are unhappy with the R-77 performance (especially after Feb 27th), which in turns limits the BVR capability of the SU-30.
> 
> No upgrade to the SU-30 has been signed off.
> 
> If you readu up on J-10C, J-20 and J-16 and still claim Chinese are shit then we best leave the argument there. I cannot debate with this level of ignorance on aviation affairs.




firstly what China field has no impact on pakistan you will.fight with your modest air power be it mirages or thunders.or f16 if they still.work in future .

second mki is not in service 3 decades the first batch of mki arrived in 2004.

we intend starting mlu in 2024 ie 2 decade point 

the Russian bvrs have already been.upgraded to new variants with better seekers and range and Astra integrated since 2019.

finally comparing a f16 block.30.with mki beast is a joke 

since f16 block 30 has no pesa radar no.hmd no tvc no.hobs missle they would be cannon fodder


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> firstly what China field has no impact on pakistan you will.fight with your modest air power be it mirages or thunders.or f16 if they still.work in future .
> 
> second mki is not in service 3 decades the first batch of mki arrived in 2004.
> 
> we intend starting mlu in 2024 ie 2 decade point
> 
> the Russian bvrs have already been.upgraded to new variants with better seekers and range and Astra integrated since 2019.
> 
> finally comparing a f16 block.30.with mki beast is a joke
> 
> since f16 block 30 has no pesa radar no.hmd no tvc no.hobs missle they would be cannon fodder



More you post crap, the more desperate you get. China has a massive impact on the Indian Air Force (check out title of this thread, may surprise you).

" After two years of evaluation and negotiations, on 30 November 1996, India signed a US$1.462 billion deal with Sukhoi for 50 Russian-produced Su-30MKIs in five batches. "

No go to sleep.


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> More you post crap, the more desperate you get. China has a massive impact on the Indian Air Force (check out title of this thread, may surprise you).
> 
> " After two years of evaluation and negotiations, on 30 November 1996, India signed a US$1.462 billion deal with Sukhoi for 50 Russian-produced Su-30MKIs in five batches. "
> 
> No go to sleep.




you just got humiliated by me with you lies 
deal.was signed in 1996 
they do not deliver jets the following day 
the first base line su30k arrived in 1999 
the first mki in 2004 after years,of improvements 

1996 was they deal.
we agreed Rafale 2017 delivery 2021 so your 30 year old tech jibe is green eyed jealousy...

second that comparison with a vintage 1980S era block 30 f16 is pitiful heck even the mighty Jordanians are scrapping their old f16s 
we evaluated the f16 it's rubbish went for Rafale because we did our home work.

you constantly jibe and look.for negatives.with China this and China that 
you are a Pakistani.. the chinease will.not help you. they have a lot but it means nothing to India v pakistan 

you have your 50 year mirages and second tier chinease and vintage f16 .that's it
there's nothing else 

of course you have the 30.mighty block 3 Coming soon or was it in 3 years time


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> you just got humiliated by me with you lies
> deal.was signed in 1996
> they do not deliver jets the following day
> the first base line su30k arrived in 1999
> the first mki in 2004 after years,of improvements
> 
> 1996 was they deal.
> we agreed Rafale 2017 delivery 2021 so your 30 year old tech jibe is green eyed jealousy...
> 
> second that comparison with a vintage 1980S era block 30 f16 is pitiful heck even the mighty Jordanians are scrapping their old f16s
> we evaluated the f16 it's rubbish went for Rafale because we did our home work.
> 
> you constantly jibe and look.for negatives.with China this and China that
> you are a Pakistani.. the chinease will.not help you. they have a lot but it means nothing to India v pakistan
> 
> you have your 50 year mirages and second tier chinease and vintage f16 .that's it
> there's nothing else
> 
> of course you have the 30.mighty block 3 Coming soon or was it in 3 years time




Check again and stop bullshit. Every single piece of kit of SU-30 was designed in 90s. Does not make a difference when it was delivered


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> Check again and stop bullshit. Every single piece of kit of SU-30 was designed in 90s. Does not make a difference when it was delivered



you check.again.yasser rusty old f16 you worship where designed in early 1980S 
the mirages you miraculously keep flying 1950s
and the technology on your thunder is nothing but second tier chinease.stuff s decade ago who themselves only just added basic tech like a hmd or real flybewire or composites to your block 3 yet to be delivered 
that makes your current jf17 vintage already


----------



## Trailer23

The Maverick said:


> you check.again.yasser rusty old f16 you worship where designed in early 1980S


For someone who thinks he knows so much about Fighter Jets doesn't even know that the F-16 was actually designed in the 70's.

(And yet) if memory serves, those rusty old F-16's shot down your jet a couple of years back, while the rest ran for the hills.

We'd love to send them up against your (new) mighty Rafales, but you keep insisting their presence is needed in the East. Oh well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> you check.again.yasser rusty old f16 you worship where designed in early 1980S
> the mirages you miraculously keep flying 1950s
> and the technology on your thunder is nothing but second tier chinease.stuff s decade ago who themselves only just added basic tech like a hmd or real flybewire or composites to your block 3 yet to be delivered
> that makes your current jf17 vintage already




Again, easy to see why you are the forum clown, am sure another ban is around the corner.

The BARs radar is a generation older then the APG-68 and two generations behind the KLJ-7A.

The Rafale is a superb piece of kit and very modern but lets not kid ourselves about the SU-30. With no upgrades after 30 years it is nearing obsolesence....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> Again, easy to see why you are the forum clown, am sure another ban is around the corner.
> 
> The BARs radar is a generation older then the APG-68 and two generations behind the KLJ-7A.
> 
> The Rafale is a superb piece of kit and very modern but lets not kid ourselves about the SU-30. With no upgrades after 30 years it is nearing obsolesence....




how is it older 
apg68 is mechanical radar and bars is hybrid pesa and Aesa 
get your facts right buddy 
stop making things up 
your sounding desperate


----------



## Yasser76

The Maverick said:


> how is it older
> apg68 is mechanical radar and bars is hybrid pesa and Aesa
> get your facts right buddy
> stop making things up
> your sounding desperate



The APG-68 out classes the BARS in almost every area, as does the AMRAAM v the R-77.

The fact you have bestowed the title of "AMRAAM Dodgers" instead of "F-16 Killers" on the SU-30 competes not only this argument but my last post on this. Feb 27rth told us everything we want to know about the SU-30 in Indian service. bye bye clown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> The APG-68 out classes the BARS in almost every area, as does the AMRAAM v the R-77.
> 
> The fact you have bestowed the title of "AMRAAM Dodgers" instead of "F-16 Killers" on the SU-30 competes not only this argument but my last post on this. Feb 27rth told us everything we want to know about the SU-30 in Indian service. bye bye clown




man your making things up again.
your dated old legacy f16 is destined for crap.as the usa will.no longer help you maintain them.
good luck getting weapons fit them.in future or upgrades
half measures,will be needed from.turkey 
it's like taking your bmw for service to the Honda garage
lol.
compromised you better get the j10 quick.
or your relying on the thunders only and they don't even.have helmet mounted display and carry a old mechanical.vintage chinease radar


----------



## safari2021

Yasser76 said:


> The APG-68 out classes the BARS in almost every area, as does the AMRAAM v the R-77.



The latest radar upgrade for the F-16E is the AESA APG-80 and although more advanced it’s not a clear cut better radar than the Su-30MKI’s N011M BARS. It’s advantages are low probability of intercept, more resistance to jamming and eliminating the need for a separate radar warning receiver.

But the APG-80 has a detection range of 110km against RCS size of 1m2, about half that of the N011M BARS which is 192km to 216km expressed in nautical miles as 104nm and 117nm in chart below. 










As the list above shows, there is a significant difference in radar detection range. The F-16E has a radar cross section of 1.2m2 when clean so the figure on the chart very much applies. The N011M should be able to detect it at around 200km. The Su-30MKI on the other hand has a radar cross section of 4m2 and should be detected by the APG-80 at less than 165km. 





The Elta ELL-8222 jammer on the Su-30MKI would definitely further reduce the APG-80’s detection range. Scanning with different frequencies, also known as frequency hopping can only be so effective when the jammer has receivers which identify (if it can) what signal the radar has switched to. This comes to about 50km advantage in detection range for the Su-30MKI.

AGP-80 also has a smaller field of view, N011M can scan upto +/-70 degree in azimuth and +/- 45 degree in vertical axis, also it can be mechanically steered to +/-55 degree off bore-sight, thus giving the pilot a full +/-100 degree off bore-sight forward hemispherical coverage.

ECM/Jamming:

The Su-30MKI’s Elta ELL-8222 spot jammer pod is much more effective than the ALQ-165 barrage jammer used by F-16. A barrage jammer like this and the Growler, operates over a very wide band of frequencies with the added benefit covering more than one type of emitter; for example the on board radar in multiple attacking aircraft and the seeker head of incoming ARH missiles. Spot jammers use a set of receivers to ID a signal and then tune emitter to that frequency and jam away. The receivers therefore allow you to narrow down on the frequency of your jamming apparatus and enable you to focus much larger power in a narrower band for maximum effect. The Elta ELL-8222 also has a much higher power output.


Yasser76 said:


> The APG-68 out classes the BARS in almost every area, as does the AMRAAM v the R-77.
> 
> 
> Check again and stop bullshit. Every single piece of kit of SU-30 was designed in 90s. Does not make a difference when it was delivered


The Su30 MKI carries a beast of a radar in the BARS (or in some cases the Zhuk) with a huge range and multiple tracking capabilities. Plus add the IRST, FLIR, Litening, etc, and you have a capable machine.


Yasser76 said:


> The APG-68 out classes the BARS in almost every area, as does the AMRAAM v the R-77.








Russia starts deliveries of upgraded Air-to-Air missile to India – Indian Defence Research Wing







idrw.org


----------



## The Maverick

yasser thinks we Indians are stupid 
he tried to compare mechanical.old apg68 radar against a double the size pesa radar on mki.
the bars mki radar can track 200k.m.and see 15 targets,take on 4 same time 
even look in rear to 60km.

he then tried to suggest the r77 was rubbish missle not realising India acquired up to 1000 new Russian r77ve and r27et bvrs with new seekers,and superior performance in.2020 
he thinks our air Force is sitting idle on our back sides after Feb 2019 

it's paf that sits idle not India


----------



## Yasser76

safari2021 said:


> The latest radar upgrade for the F-16E is the AESA APG-80 and although more advanced it’s not a clear cut better radar than the Su-30MKI’s N011M BARS. It’s advantages are low probability of intercept, more resistance to jamming and eliminating the need for a separate radar warning receiver.
> 
> But the APG-80 has a detection range of 110km against RCS size of 1m2, about half that of the N011M BARS which is 192km to 216km expressed in nautical miles as 104nm and 117nm in chart below.
> 
> View attachment 767796
> 
> View attachment 767797
> 
> As the list above shows, there is a significant difference in radar detection range. The F-16E has a radar cross section of 1.2m2 when clean so the figure on the chart very much applies. The N011M should be able to detect it at around 200km. The Su-30MKI on the other hand has a radar cross section of 4m2 and should be detected by the APG-80 at less than 165km.
> View attachment 767798
> 
> 
> The Elta ELL-8222 jammer on the Su-30MKI would definitely further reduce the APG-80’s detection range. Scanning with different frequencies, also known as frequency hopping can only be so effective when the jammer has receivers which identify (if it can) what signal the radar has switched to. This comes to about 50km advantage in detection range for the Su-30MKI.
> 
> AGP-80 also has a smaller field of view, N011M can scan upto +/-70 degree in azimuth and +/- 45 degree in vertical axis, also it can be mechanically steered to +/-55 degree off bore-sight, thus giving the pilot a full +/-100 degree off bore-sight forward hemispherical coverage.
> 
> ECM/Jamming:
> 
> The Su-30MKI’s Elta ELL-8222 spot jammer pod is much more effective than the ALQ-165 barrage jammer used by F-16. A barrage jammer like this and the Growler, operates over a very wide band of frequencies with the added benefit covering more than one type of emitter; for example the on board radar in multiple attacking aircraft and the seeker head of incoming ARH missiles. Spot jammers use a set of receivers to ID a signal and then tune emitter to that frequency and jam away. The receivers therefore allow you to narrow down on the frequency of your jamming apparatus and enable you to focus much larger power in a narrower band for maximum effect. The Elta ELL-8222 also has a much higher power output.
> 
> The Su30 MKI carries a beast of a radar in the BARS (or in some cases the Zhuk) with a huge range and multiple tracking capabilities. Plus add the IRST, FLIR, Litening, etc, and you have a capable machine.



The Bars is powerful but very suseptible to ECM, especially as it has not had any upgrades in 30 years.
The ELL-8222 was a good system back in the day but again, very long in the tooth. Unsure anyone other then India uses it. 

Ultimately the BARS was unable to fire off a single missile during Feb 27th and the ELL-8222 failed to prevent multiple locks by F-16s and the destruction of a MIG-21. Theory is great, and I appreciate you feel the need to defend anything that India happens to use, but in this case it is not even a fair compariosn. There is a very very good reason both the IAF ACM and the PM of India said things would have been different with Rafales and why there was a rush for new missiles and indeed ECM straight after Feb 27th.

Check out the AN/ALQ-211(V9) and compare it to the EL-8222. Anyone with any knowledge of aviation (in this case we obviously have to excuse some of your countrymen on this forum) will tell you they are generations apart. In fact I would go so far to say that the AN/ALQ-211(V9) was probably the unsung hero of Feb 27th. Not a single one of our jets was ever threatened bu Indian missiles that day. On your side you had one loss, one fraticide and multiple jets out of the fight trying to stay alive (by your own admission), so one begs the question, what did the SU-30/BARS/EL-8222 combo achieve in real combat?

Israel moved on to the very potent EL-8251. Most modern pods can collate and store new threats to update their library, the 8222 is unable to do this, it has to be done externally. Furthermore India is in the difficult position of not being able to effectively asses most Chinese sources radars and assets in training (it obviously can train against F-16s) whilst PAF can face pretty much every aircraft the IAF uses in exercises. Again, maybe something that also had an effect on Feb 27th.


----------



## The Maverick

India signs USD700 million deal with Russia for 1,000 additional air-to-air missiles


The Indian Air Force (IAF) has signed deals with Russia worth about USD700 million for an additional 1,000 air-to-air missiles (AAMs) to arm its fleets of MiG and Sukhoi...



www.janes.com






The Maverick said:


> India signs USD700 million deal with Russia for 1,000 additional air-to-air missiles
> 
> 
> The Indian Air Force (IAF) has signed deals with Russia worth about USD700 million for an additional 1,000 air-to-air missiles (AAMs) to arm its fleets of MiG and Sukhoi...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com



Throw in the integration of Astra,bvr 
arrival of Rafale 
and s400 from November onwards 

India has not sat on.its arse..since Feb 2019


----------



## safari2021

Yasser76 said:


> The Bars is powerful but very suseptible to ECM, especially as it has not had any upgrades in 30 years.
> The ELL-8222 was a good system back in the day but again, very long in the tooth. Unsure anyone other then India uses it.
> 
> Ultimately the BARS was unable to fire off a single missile during Feb 27th and the ELL-8222 failed to prevent multiple locks by F-16s and the destruction of a MIG-21. Theory is great, and I appreciate you feel the need to defend anything that India happens to use, but in this case it is not even a fair compariosn. There is a very very good reason both the IAF ACM and the PM of India said things would have been different with Rafales and why there was a rush for new missiles and indeed ECM straight after Feb 27th.
> 
> Check out the AN/ALQ-211(V9) and compare it to the EL-8222. Anyone with any knowledge of aviation (in this case we obviously have to excuse some of your countrymen on this forum) will tell you they are generations apart. In fact I would go so far to say that the AN/ALQ-211(V9) was probably the unsung hero of Feb 27th. Not a single one of our jets was ever threatened bu Indian missiles that day. On your side you had one loss, one fraticide and multiple jets out of the fight trying to stay alive (by your own admission), so one begs the question, what did the SU-30/BARS/EL-8222 combo achieve in real combat?
> 
> Israel moved on to the very potent EL-8251. Most modern pods can collate and store new threats to update their library, the 8222 is unable to do this, it has to be done externally. Furthermore India is in the difficult position of not being able to effectively asses most Chinese sources radars and assets in training (it obviously can train against F-16s) whilst PAF can face pretty much every aircraft the IAF uses in exercises. Again, maybe something that also had an effect on Feb 27th.



Here is a rough timeline of what happened that day. All times are approximate, and to repeat - this is my interpretation.

9:45 AM: The IAF is maintaining Combat Air Patrols over J&K. Two Mirage 2000 aircraft are on CAP in the north. Two Su-30 MKI are on CAP in the south. Apart from these, other aircraft are on quick reaction alert, primarily Mig-21 Bisons.

9:50 AM: The PAF begins execution of its plan. Its aircraft take off from a number of bases. They are probably picked up by Indian long range radars soon after, and alerts are sounded.

9:55 AM: The IAF scrambles its quick reaction aircraft. Two Mig 21 Bisons start take-off rolls.

10:00 AM: In the north, a force of PAF JF-17s and Mirage IIIs or Vs (let’s call them Flight 1) fly towards the Line of Control. The Mirage 2000 CAP aircraft turn towards the threat. Both sets of aircraft attempt to gain locks on each other.

10:00 AM: In the south, PAF F-16 aircraft (let’s call them Flight 2) hurtle towards the LOC, flying at high altitudes and high speeds. The Su-30 MKIs prepare to engage.

10:00 AM: A third set of PAF aircraft (Flight 3), again F-16s, fly low and slower, backing up the first set of F-16s.

10:02 AM: Neither the JF-17s (Flight 1) nor the Mirage 2000 gain firing solutions on each other. Each set of aircraft begins BVR maneuvers, without crossing the border.

10:02 AM: The PAF F-16s (Flight 2) gain locks on the Su-30 MKIs, and fire their BVR missiles at extreme range. At this range, it is relatively easier for the Su-30s to evade these missiles, and accordingly, they begin to take evasive action, including using their jammers.

10:03 AM: Having fired their missiles and guided them part-way, the F-16s of Flight 2 go cold, i.e. they turn back and accelerate hard away from the fight, to return to their bases.

10:03 AM: Unable to gain firing solutions, the JF-17s and Mirages of Flight 1 now disengage, turning away from the Mirage 2000s. They do not cross the LoC, and the Indians do not pursue them across the LoC.

10:04 AM: The Su-30s finish evasive maneuvers, and turn back towards the F-16s of Flight 2. By this time, the F-16s are moving away from them at high speed, so the Su-30s have no hope of gaining a good firing solution. They do not fire their missiles, and they do not chase them across the LoC, though they are close.

10:04 AM: The second set of F-16s, Flight 3, now prepares to join the fight. Some of them release air-to-ground guided weapons, which hit Indian territory, but do not do any damage. The other F-16s prepare to engage the Su-30 MKIs, who are trying to engage the F-16s of Flight 2. If they can lock the Su-30s and fire their BVR missiles, they have a decent chance of shooting down one - which would be a major psychological victory for the PAF.

10:05 AM: The IAF Mig-21s arrive on the scene, and are picked up by the F-16s of Flight 3. This is a surprise for the F-16s, since the MiGs were flying low, in the radar shadow of a mountain range, and were trying to gain altitude. The F-16s now leave the Su-30s alone, and instead hurriedly turn to engage this new threat.

10:06 AM: One of the Mig-21s turns away, to evade a radar lock from a F-16. The other Mig (Cdr. Varthaman) continues straight ahead to engage the F-16s.

10:07 AM: An F-16 fires a missile which shoots down the Mig-21 flown by Cdr. Varthaman. He is taken prisoner. The IAF claims that before being shot down, he fired at and shot down an F-16. The PAF denies this.

10:09 AM: The engagement is over.

So, you see, the entire thing probably lasted about 15 minutes, despite all this action. There wasn’t enough time for additional IAF aircraft to join the fight. The Su-30 MKIs were involved, and did engage.

Again, do note that “engagement” doesn’t mean a dogfight. For the Pakistanis, their objective was to prevent the Mirage 2000s and the Su-30 MKIs from interfering with Flight 3, which they did, through a reasonably complex plan. I don’t think they wanted to get into a fight with the Su-30s! 

For the IAF, their objective was to guard their airspace, which they did against superior number of attacking aircraft, without crossing the LOC.


----------



## Yasser76

safari2021 said:


> Here is a rough timeline of what happened that day. All times are approximate, and to repeat - this is my interpretation.
> 
> 9:45 AM: The IAF is maintaining Combat Air Patrols over J&K. Two Mirage 2000 aircraft are on CAP in the north. Two Su-30 MKI are on CAP in the south. Apart from these, other aircraft are on quick reaction alert, primarily Mig-21 Bisons.
> 
> 9:50 AM: The PAF begins execution of its plan. Its aircraft take off from a number of bases. They are probably picked up by Indian long range radars soon after, and alerts are sounded.
> 
> 9:55 AM: The IAF scrambles its quick reaction aircraft. Two Mig 21 Bisons start take-off rolls.
> 
> 10:00 AM: In the north, a force of PAF JF-17s and Mirage IIIs or Vs (let’s call them Flight 1) fly towards the Line of Control. The Mirage 2000 CAP aircraft turn towards the threat. Both sets of aircraft attempt to gain locks on each other.
> 
> 10:00 AM: In the south, PAF F-16 aircraft (let’s call them Flight 2) hurtle towards the LOC, flying at high altitudes and high speeds. The Su-30 MKIs prepare to engage.
> 
> 10:00 AM: A third set of PAF aircraft (Flight 3), again F-16s, fly low and slower, backing up the first set of F-16s.
> 
> 10:02 AM: Neither the JF-17s (Flight 1) nor the Mirage 2000 gain firing solutions on each other. Each set of aircraft begins BVR maneuvers, without crossing the border.
> 
> 10:02 AM: The PAF F-16s (Flight 2) gain locks on the Su-30 MKIs, and fire their BVR missiles at extreme range. At this range, it is relatively easier for the Su-30s to evade these missiles, and accordingly, they begin to take evasive action, including using their jammers.
> 
> 10:03 AM: Having fired their missiles and guided them part-way, the F-16s of Flight 2 go cold, i.e. they turn back and accelerate hard away from the fight, to return to their bases.
> 
> 10:03 AM: Unable to gain firing solutions, the JF-17s and Mirages of Flight 1 now disengage, turning away from the Mirage 2000s. They do not cross the LoC, and the Indians do not pursue them across the LoC.
> 
> 10:04 AM: The Su-30s finish evasive maneuvers, and turn back towards the F-16s of Flight 2. By this time, the F-16s are moving away from them at high speed, so the Su-30s have no hope of gaining a good firing solution. They do not fire their missiles, and they do not chase them across the LoC, though they are close.
> 
> 10:04 AM: The second set of F-16s, Flight 3, now prepares to join the fight. Some of them release air-to-ground guided weapons, which hit Indian territory, but do not do any damage. The other F-16s prepare to engage the Su-30 MKIs, who are trying to engage the F-16s of Flight 2. If they can lock the Su-30s and fire their BVR missiles, they have a decent chance of shooting down one - which would be a major psychological victory for the PAF.
> 
> 10:05 AM: The IAF Mig-21s arrive on the scene, and are picked up by the F-16s of Flight 3. This is a surprise for the F-16s, since the MiGs were flying low, in the radar shadow of a mountain range, and were trying to gain altitude. The F-16s now leave the Su-30s alone, and instead hurriedly turn to engage this new threat.
> 
> 10:06 AM: One of the Mig-21s turns away, to evade a radar lock from a F-16. The other Mig (Cdr. Varthaman) continues straight ahead to engage the F-16s.
> 
> 10:07 AM: An F-16 fires a missile which shoots down the Mig-21 flown by Cdr. Varthaman. He is taken prisoner. The IAF claims that before being shot down, he fired at and shot down an F-16. The PAF denies this.
> 
> 10:09 AM: The engagement is over.
> 
> So, you see, the entire thing probably lasted about 15 minutes, despite all this action. There wasn’t enough time for additional IAF aircraft to join the fight. The Su-30 MKIs were involved, and did engage.
> 
> Again, do note that “engagement” doesn’t mean a dogfight. For the Pakistanis, their objective was to prevent the Mirage 2000s and the Su-30 MKIs from interfering with Flight 3, which they did, through a reasonably complex plan. I don’t think they wanted to get into a fight with the Su-30s!
> 
> For the IAF, their objective was to guard their airspace, which they did against superior number of attacking aircraft, without crossing the LOC.




Forgive me but I stopped reading after the first line, any timeline you give is obviously from Indian sources and much of it made up from flimsey evidence at best, outright lies at worst.

Best to go to neutral sources, non Indian and non Pakistani. All of whom seem to support the Pakistani narrative.

Let's simply look at what actual EVIDENCE we have.

1) A wreckage of a AMRAAM, not a whole missile but a fragment, that was found extremely quickly in very mountanious terrain by India. This missile either exploded into tiny bits and was found by a miracle or was emmbeded into an IAF plane or at a crash site. No answers from IAF on this.

2) IAF Air Defence radar was so confused that it shot down a MI-17. The official explanation was that the IFF was off. This indicates that Indian Air Defence radar could not identify it anyway and that Indian AEW aircraft were not able to communicate it's location either.

3) 3 seperate videos showing Indian Brigade HQs targeted, then all three aiming systems deliberately all moved the cross hairs to approx 2 km right of the target. All three did the exact same thing as around the exact same time. This is on video. PAF stated this was deliberate, India states all three missed. I will leave you to judge.

4) MIG-21 wreckage and pilot captured with 4 missiles intact. This proves that no firing solution by the MIG-21

5) A media video interview of an IAF air defence controller in which she admits that heavy jamming led to severe communication between IAF controllers and IAF aircraft. Safe to say that this jamming was not limited to just the MIG-21s (which were also carrying the EL-8222 pod). 

6) Statements by the IAF ACM claiming the outcome "would have been different" had IAF had Meteors and Rafales, if that is not a damning inductment of the SU-30/R-77 combo I do not know what it. No such statement on aircraft types, missiles or outcomes was ever given by the PAF ACM.

A non Pakistani and non Indian sources gives an excellent account below, Alan Warnes is Editor in Chief of Air Forces Monthly and covered the PAF for many years (which naturally makes him a victim of much hatred by Indians on social media).

Bits I can qoute also are

" The IAF is already talking about upgrading the radars of its Su-30MKIs with an active electronically scanned array (AESA) to provide increased situational awareness. Longer-term, the IAF will operate the Rafale and the Meteor, perhaps the best BVR air-to-air missile in the world. "

"The air battle saw five of the IAF’s agile MiG-21bisUPG Bisons of No 51 Squadron from Srinigar AFS being scrambled. They should have been working with the Su-30MKIs and their more powerful N011M Bars passive electronically scanned array (PESA) radars. The Flankers were expected to data-link their longer-range aerial picture to the Bisons operating ahead of them, allowing the MiGs to keep their radars switched off to evade detection by PAF radars.

However, the degraded communications meant the Bisons weren’t receiving anything from the Sukhois or the air defence controller."

“Monitoring of the radios by the PAF revealed the pilot of a Su-30MKI had called ‘Bingo’ [low on fuel] only 25 minutes into the mission, even though it can fly up to two hours. Around the same time, two Mirage 2000s also exited the active zone after claiming their air intercept radars were broken. That was strange, because PAF F-16s had picked up telltale transmission ‘chirps’ of the apparently serviceable Mirage 2000 radar on their threat-warning systems a short time earlier.” 

"Former Indian Army officer Pravin Sawhney, now an independent military analyst, was critical of the IAF: “The PAF had better electronic warfare jammers and, as a result, the IAF could not communicate. If you do not win the battle in the electromagnetic spectrum, you will never win the war.”









Operation Swift Retort one year on


One year after Pakistan and India almost went to war, Alan Warnes...




www.keymilitary.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

safari 21 thank you for your input of what most likely happened .

for Pakistanis shooting down a mig21 
and for 8 f16 v 2 mki avoiding a kill.

makes,them.happy and content.

Yet I have always,concluded the mirage2000 and mki where outnumbered. 

in war it's India that will outnumber pak air Force. Then we will.see what the outcome could be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## safari2021

Yasser76 said:


> Forgive me but I stopped reading after the first line, any timeline you give is obviously from Indian sources and much of it made up from flimsey evidence at best, outright lies at worst.
> 
> Best to go to neutral sources, non Indian and non Pakistani. All of whom seem to support the Pakistani narrative.
> 
> Let's simply look at what actual EVIDENCE we have.
> 
> 1) A wreckage of a AMRAAM, not a whole missile but a fragment, that was found extremely quickly in very mountanious terrain by India. This missile either exploded into tiny bits and was found by a miracle or was emmbeded into an IAF plane or at a crash site. No answers from IAF on this.
> 
> 2) IAF Air Defence radar was so confused that it shot down a MI-17. The official explanation was that the IFF was off. This indicates that Indian Air Defence radar could not identify it anyway and that Indian AEW aircraft were not able to communicate it's location either.
> 
> 3) 3 seperate videos showing Indian Brigade HQs targeted, then all three aiming systems deliberately all moved the cross hairs to approx 2 km right of the target. All three did the exact same thing as around the exact same time. This is on video. PAF stated this was deliberate, India states all three missed. I will leave you to judge.
> 
> 4) MIG-21 wreckage and pilot captured with 4 missiles intact. This proves that no firing solution by the MIG-21
> 
> 5) A media video interview of an IAF air defence controller in which she admits that heavy jamming led to severe communication between IAF controllers and IAF aircraft. Safe to say that this jamming was not limited to just the MIG-21s (which were also carrying the EL-8222 pod).
> 
> 6) Statements by the IAF ACM claiming the outcome "would have been different" had IAF had Meteors and Rafales, if that is not a damning inductment of the SU-30/R-77 combo I do not know what it. No such statement on aircraft types, missiles or outcomes was ever given by the PAF ACM.
> 
> A non Pakistani and non Indian sources gives an excellent account below, Alan Warnes is Editor in Chief of Air Forces Monthly and covered the PAF for many years (which naturally makes him a victim of much hatred by Indians on social media).
> 
> Bits I can qoute also are
> 
> " The IAF is already talking about upgrading the radars of its Su-30MKIs with an active electronically scanned array (AESA) to provide increased situational awareness. Longer-term, the IAF will operate the Rafale and the Meteor, perhaps the best BVR air-to-air missile in the world. "
> 
> "The air battle saw five of the IAF’s agile MiG-21bisUPG Bisons of No 51 Squadron from Srinigar AFS being scrambled. They should have been working with the Su-30MKIs and their more powerful N011M Bars passive electronically scanned array (PESA) radars. The Flankers were expected to data-link their longer-range aerial picture to the Bisons operating ahead of them, allowing the MiGs to keep their radars switched off to evade detection by PAF radars.
> 
> However, the degraded communications meant the Bisons weren’t receiving anything from the Sukhois or the air defence controller."
> 
> “Monitoring of the radios by the PAF revealed the pilot of a Su-30MKI had called ‘Bingo’ [low on fuel] only 25 minutes into the mission, even though it can fly up to two hours. Around the same time, two Mirage 2000s also exited the active zone after claiming their air intercept radars were broken. That was strange, because PAF F-16s had picked up telltale transmission ‘chirps’ of the apparently serviceable Mirage 2000 radar on their threat-warning systems a short time earlier.”
> 
> "Former Indian Army officer Pravin Sawhney, now an independent military analyst, was critical of the IAF: “The PAF had better electronic warfare jammers and, as a result, the IAF could not communicate. If you do not win the battle in the electromagnetic spectrum, you will never win the war.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Swift Retort one year on
> 
> 
> One year after Pakistan and India almost went to war, Alan Warnes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.keymilitary.com








On 5 April, DG ISPR Ghafoor came out with a supposedly new piece of ‘evidence’ to support the claim that Abhinandan NEVER launched his R-73 missile. This happened after the recovery of the MiG-21 debris from the crash site — a photo of which clearly shows a burnt-out R-73 on its launcher rail, with its seeker head a few feet ahead, lying near the nose of the MiG-21. Interestingly, the ‘second’ R-73 is NOT visible anywhere in the debris.
That caught Ghafoor’s goat and he, with support from the Pakistan Army’s dirty tricks department and some resourceful ‘jugaad’ — tweeted a picture of the so called air-to-air missiles recovered from the MiG-21 crash site, insinuating that — no missile was fired by the MiG-21 — with all being recovered at the site of the wreckage.





Now, herein lies a story — a story of a lie, deceit and misdirection. Ghafoor posted a ‘grainy’ low resolution photograph of 4 missiles — 2 x R-77 and 2 x R-73. The R-73 missile seen burnt on its launcher, is very much there with its seeker head lying loose on extreme right. But what is a modern-day miracle is the recovery of a near intact Vympel R-73 from the crash site.

Ghafoor opportunistically timed this tweet with the release of the Foreign Policy media piece by Lara Seligman, who claimed in her post that US government sources had confirmed to her that NO F-16s had been lost by the PAF. The article created a furore in Indian circles, wherein the US Government denied that any such count had taken place at all. But Ghafoor was looking for one such opportunity to slip past his misdirection effort, which beyond making him the most ‘liked’ Pakistani General on Twitter — unfortunately exposes his ‘evidence tampering’ lie to a great extent!

A very thoughtful tweet on the above does full justice to Ghafoor’s protracted effort to keep up the disinformation campaign against India.






Yes, Ghafoor and his ilk — picked up a R-73 from the black market or from one of Pakistan’s allies or e-bay or from wherever it came, and tagged it as a near intact R-73 — to support that NO R-73 launch took place on that fateful day. In fact Ghafoor may just find ‘ball tampering’ in an international cricket match to be a far more worthwhile preposition.

The ‘tampered evidence’ presented by Ghafoor is exposed by these three pertinent questions:


Why the grainy image, especially since it’s of no help to a serious observer wanting to examine same for authenticity?
Why NO observers allowed to check on these missiles — up-close and personal?
Why NO serial number of the recovered R-73 provided, not even a partial one?
Ghafoor’s doctored evidence is proof that ISPR desperately wants to bury the PAF aircraft shoot down theory.

Because the ISPR boss knows that he and his army of bots, can control the narrative only so much — knowing well that in spite of the Pakistan Army’s best effort to cover the crashed debris of the PAF asset, social media is a far larger and sordid entity — beyond the control of any single nation — and one day — an image of the ‘second plane’ crashing in Azad Kashmir will pop out from some abyss of the very medium which the likes of him exploit to generate misinformation, to come and haunt the Pakistani armed forces at large.


Yasser76 said:


> Forgive me but I stopped reading after the first line, any timeline you give is obviously from Indian sources and much of it made up from flimsey evidence at best, outright lies at worst.
> 
> Best to go to neutral sources, non Indian and non Pakistani. All of whom seem to support the Pakistani narrative.
> 
> Let's simply look at what actual EVIDENCE we have.
> 
> 1) A wreckage of a AMRAAM, not a whole missile but a fragment, that was found extremely quickly in very mountanious terrain by India. This missile either exploded into tiny bits and was found by a miracle or was emmbeded into an IAF plane or at a crash site. No answers from IAF on this.
> 
> 2) IAF Air Defence radar was so confused that it shot down a MI-17. The official explanation was that the IFF was off. This indicates that Indian Air Defence radar could not identify it anyway and that Indian AEW aircraft were not able to communicate it's location either.
> 
> 3) 3 seperate videos showing Indian Brigade HQs targeted, then all three aiming systems deliberately all moved the cross hairs to approx 2 km right of the target. All three did the exact same thing as around the exact same time. This is on video. PAF stated this was deliberate, India states all three missed. I will leave you to judge.
> 
> 4) MIG-21 wreckage and pilot captured with 4 missiles intact. This proves that no firing solution by the MIG-21
> 
> 5) A media video interview of an IAF air defence controller in which she admits that heavy jamming led to severe communication between IAF controllers and IAF aircraft. Safe to say that this jamming was not limited to just the MIG-21s (which were also carrying the EL-8222 pod).
> 
> 6) Statements by the IAF ACM claiming the outcome "would have been different" had IAF had Meteors and Rafales, if that is not a damning inductment of the SU-30/R-77 combo I do not know what it. No such statement on aircraft types, missiles or outcomes was ever given by the PAF ACM.
> 
> A non Pakistani and non Indian sources gives an excellent account below, Alan Warnes is Editor in Chief of Air Forces Monthly and covered the PAF for many years (which naturally makes him a victim of much hatred by Indians on social media).
> 
> Bits I can qoute also are
> 
> " The IAF is already talking about upgrading the radars of its Su-30MKIs with an active electronically scanned array (AESA) to provide increased situational awareness. Longer-term, the IAF will operate the Rafale and the Meteor, perhaps the best BVR air-to-air missile in the world. "
> 
> "The air battle saw five of the IAF’s agile MiG-21bisUPG Bisons of No 51 Squadron from Srinigar AFS being scrambled. They should have been working with the Su-30MKIs and their more powerful N011M Bars passive electronically scanned array (PESA) radars. The Flankers were expected to data-link their longer-range aerial picture to the Bisons operating ahead of them, allowing the MiGs to keep their radars switched off to evade detection by PAF radars.
> 
> However, the degraded communications meant the Bisons weren’t receiving anything from the Sukhois or the air defence controller."
> 
> “Monitoring of the radios by the PAF revealed the pilot of a Su-30MKI had called ‘Bingo’ [low on fuel] only 25 minutes into the mission, even though it can fly up to two hours. Around the same time, two Mirage 2000s also exited the active zone after claiming their air intercept radars were broken. That was strange, because PAF F-16s had picked up telltale transmission ‘chirps’ of the apparently serviceable Mirage 2000 radar on their threat-warning systems a short time earlier.”
> 
> "Former Indian Army officer Pravin Sawhney, now an independent military analyst, was critical of the IAF: “The PAF had better electronic warfare jammers and, as a result, the IAF could not communicate. If you do not win the battle in the electromagnetic spectrum, you will never win the war.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Swift Retort one year on
> 
> 
> One year after Pakistan and India almost went to war, Alan Warnes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.keymilitary.com








Sukhoi-30MKI starts getting New Secured Radio and Radio altimeter – Indian Defence Research Wing







idrw.org













Rafael-Astra JV to Start Production of IAF-selected BNET Software Defined Radio in October -


Tel Aviv. The local production, of the Rafael BNET software defined radio selected by Indian Air Force (IAF), in India will begin in October. The systems will be manufactured by Astra Rafael Communication System (ARC),a joint venture of Israeli company Rafael and an Indian company Astra...




www.raksha-anirveda.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Again, you are adept at qouting Indian sources which have given out not just misleading, but also contradicting information and you seem to think by just throwing as much as you can something will stick.

Essentially the world's leading aviation journalist claims he saw all 4 missiles intact. The world's leading diplomatic magazine (FP) also supports this. 

All you can do to retort is post Indian social media posts by Indians. Ultimately that is why the narrative was won by Pakistan early on and the world (even ardent Indian supporters in the US) called India out for lying. As you are doing right now


----------



## safari2021

Yasser76 said:


> Again, you are adept at qouting Indian sources which have given out not just misleading, but also contradicting information and you seem to think by just throwing as much as you can something will stick.
> 
> Essentially the world's leading aviation journalist claims he saw all 4 missiles intact. The world's leading diplomatic magazine (FP) also supports this.
> 
> All you can do to retort is post Indian social media posts by Indians. Ultimately that is why the narrative was won by Pakistan early on and the world (even ardent Indian supporters in the US) called India out for lying. As you are doing right now


Please counter my points with valid facts


----------



## IblinI

The Maverick said:


> safari 21 thank you for your input of what most likely happened .
> 
> for Pakistanis shooting down a mig21
> and for 8 f16 v 2 mki avoiding a kill.
> 
> makes,them.happy and content.
> 
> Yet I have always,concluded the mirage2000 and mki where outnumbered.
> 
> in war it's India that will outnumber pak air Force. Then we will.see what the outcome could be


So are you saying that your pilot and decision makers were all fortune teller that they knew it was only going to be a conflict instead of war before the planes took off?

How many times have I been telling you, STOP talking about things that you don't know, you are too young for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

safari2021 said:


> Please counter my points with valid facts



You do not have any points, the evidence you posted is from Indian social media (i.e BS), I posted a factual rebuttal with evidence and neutral sources, you failed to answer it.

This debate was over 5 posts ago, I gave you a "surprise" and what more do you want? Tea?


----------



## Comfortably Numb

safari2021 said:


> View attachment 767828
> 
> On 5 April, DG ISPR Ghafoor came out with a supposedly new piece of ‘evidence’ to support the claim that Abhinandan NEVER launched his R-73 missile. This happened after the recovery of the MiG-21 debris from the crash site — a photo of which clearly shows a burnt-out R-73 on its launcher rail, with its seeker head a few feet ahead, lying near the nose of the MiG-21. Interestingly, the ‘second’ R-73 is NOT visible anywhere in the debris.
> That caught Ghafoor’s goat and he, with support from the Pakistan Army’s dirty tricks department and some resourceful ‘jugaad’ — tweeted a picture of the so called air-to-air missiles recovered from the MiG-21 crash site, insinuating that — no missile was fired by the MiG-21 — with all being recovered at the site of the wreckage.
> View attachment 767829
> 
> 
> Now, herein lies a story — a story of a lie, deceit and misdirection. Ghafoor posted a ‘grainy’ low resolution photograph of 4 missiles — 2 x R-77 and 2 x R-73. The R-73 missile seen burnt on its launcher, is very much there with its seeker head lying loose on extreme right. But what is a modern-day miracle is the recovery of a near intact Vympel R-73 from the crash site.
> 
> Ghafoor opportunistically timed this tweet with the release of the Foreign Policy media piece by Lara Seligman, who claimed in her post that US government sources had confirmed to her that NO F-16s had been lost by the PAF. The article created a furore in Indian circles, wherein the US Government denied that any such count had taken place at all. But Ghafoor was looking for one such opportunity to slip past his misdirection effort, which beyond making him the most ‘liked’ Pakistani General on Twitter — unfortunately exposes his ‘evidence tampering’ lie to a great extent!
> 
> A very thoughtful tweet on the above does full justice to Ghafoor’s protracted effort to keep up the disinformation campaign against India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ghafoor and his ilk — picked up a R-73 from the black market or from one of Pakistan’s allies or e-bay or from wherever it came, and tagged it as a near intact R-73 — to support that NO R-73 launch took place on that fateful day. In fact Ghafoor may just find ‘ball tampering’ in an international cricket match to be a far more worthwhile preposition.
> 
> The ‘tampered evidence’ presented by Ghafoor is exposed by these three pertinent questions:
> 
> 
> Why the grainy image, especially since it’s of no help to a serious observer wanting to examine same for authenticity?
> Why NO observers allowed to check on these missiles — up-close and personal?
> Why NO serial number of the recovered R-73 provided, not even a partial one?
> Ghafoor’s doctored evidence is proof that ISPR desperately wants to bury the PAF aircraft shoot down theory.
> 
> Because the ISPR boss knows that he and his army of bots, can control the narrative only so much — knowing well that in spite of the Pakistan Army’s best effort to cover the crashed debris of the PAF asset, social media is a far larger and sordid entity — beyond the control of any single nation — and one day — an image of the ‘second plane’ crashing in Azad Kashmir will pop out from some abyss of the very medium which the likes of him exploit to generate misinformation, to come and haunt the Pakistani armed forces at large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi-30MKI starts getting New Secured Radio and Radio altimeter – Indian Defence Research Wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idrw.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafael-Astra JV to Start Production of IAF-selected BNET Software Defined Radio in October -
> 
> 
> Tel Aviv. The local production, of the Rafael BNET software defined radio selected by Indian Air Force (IAF), in India will begin in October. The systems will be manufactured by Astra Rafael Communication System (ARC),a joint venture of Israeli company Rafael and an Indian company Astra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.raksha-anirveda.com


Ok 
By the way US never denied the F16 count. But you know that already so plz carry on.
Lovely to see you devote so much time and energy into this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424401291023839233





@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424401291023839233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zarvan


As for now no. But the moment Indian Rafale gets shot down. This would be the next thing India would run after and fool their people with.


----------



## Yasser76

Surprised no one has mentioned it but with zero Tejas deliveries and SU-3O and Rafales deliveries complete I think this is the first time in it's history IAF have no new planes being delivered. For an air force of their size that means faster approach to block obsolesence. Usually an AF this big is almost constantly inducting new air frames.

With no Tejas and no new aircraft orders it means you can now forget about any further rapid modernisation. At the current Tejas pace they MAY complete the two current squadrons to full stregth by end of 2022.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

IAF AH-64E(I) and CH-47F(I) helicopter operations from Nyoma ALG (14000Ft!)




The Camo does grow on you




A couple of things to note
Garud flight on the ALG is not that uncommon but rare to see the personnel on video, Igla systems being shown is very rare and seeing Grp Captain Ajay Rathi who also spoke to the media over a year ago from Leh




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=722393458602387








So the MiG-29UPG are more or less there permanently in the area!
One of the best types to operate out of austere and challenging conditions, straight line distances to the LAC is less than 60Km from the ALG, Invaluable experience of flying in the Valleys at those heights too.


----------



## Windjammer

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424401291023839233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zarvan


Nothing out of ordinary in that, in the past, PAF air chiefs have flown in the Typhoon and were even given tour of the B-2 Spirit.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

First such image on the internet?
The Mirage-2000 TI flown by HAL ETP Grp Capt HV Thakur and wearing the Elbit DASH








Image by journalist Sudhir Choudhary and shared by Twitter User @_devildog_mm_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Rafales thanks to dedicated Tanker support from the UAEAF flew non stop from France to India
Compare that to the ferry of the upgraded Mirages just 6 years back
7 days and two stops in Greece and Egypt













All images from http://alert5.com/2015/04/25/iaf-mirage-2000itis-return-home-to-gwalior/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## safari2021

Rafale is yet to be delivered completely





Sukhoi-30MKI starts getting New Secured Radio and Radio altimeter – Indian Defence Research Wing







idrw.org













India will receive S-400 in October-December: Rosoboronexport CEO Alexander Mikheyev


The S-400 is known as Russia's most advanced long-range surface-to-air missile defence system. The 'Triumf' interceptor-based missile system can destroy incoming hostile aircraft, missiles and even drones at ranges of up to 400 km.




economictimes.indiatimes.com






Yasser76 said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned it but with zero Tejas deliveries and SU-3O and Rafales deliveries complete I think this is the first time in it's history IAF have no new planes being delivered. For an air force of their size that means faster approach to block obsolesence. Usually an AF this big is almost constantly inducting new air frames.
> 
> With no Tejas and no new aircraft orders it means you can now forget about any further rapid modernisation. At the current Tejas pace they MAY complete the two current squadrons to full stregth by end of 2022.


----------



## Yasser76

safari2021 said:


> Rafale is yet to be delivered completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi-30MKI starts getting New Secured Radio and Radio altimeter – Indian Defence Research Wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idrw.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India will receive S-400 in October-December: Rosoboronexport CEO Alexander Mikheyev
> 
> 
> The S-400 is known as Russia's most advanced long-range surface-to-air missile defence system. The 'Triumf' interceptor-based missile system can destroy incoming hostile aircraft, missiles and even drones at ranges of up to 400 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com



There is just one remaning in France (for testing India specific changes), point remains, no no major deliveries of new jets in the foreseeable future for IAF.

HAL has gone completely quiet it seems.


----------



## safari2021

Yasser76 said:


> There is just one remaning in France (for testing India specific changes), point remains, no no major deliveries of new jets in the foreseeable future for IAF.
> 
> HAL has gone completely quiet it seems.


10 more Rafale jets will be delivered to IAF


----------



## Yasser76

safari2021 said:


> 10 more Rafale jets will be delivered to IAF



Thought all (but one) were delivered now no?


----------



## safari2021

Yasser76 said:


> Thought all (but one) were delivered now no?











France to deliver 35 Rafales by 2021-end, a solo fighter will join in Jan 2022


Given the reliability of strategic ally France, the Indian Air Force (IAF) and the Indian Navy have evinced keen interest in Rafale platform due to its weight to power ratio and maritime strike capabilities.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## Yasser76

2 weeks till September and just a reminder

No deliveries of Tejas MK1 this year

Tejas MK1A Not even in prototype form or flown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

Yasser76 said:


> 2 weeks till September and just a reminder
> 
> No deliveries of Tejas MK1 this year
> 
> Tejas MK1A Not even in prototype form or flown.


First flight will be in March 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

GriffinsRule said:


> First flight will be in March 2022



A HAL deadline I am confident maybe missed by a year or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The IAF B-737 700BBJ "Rajdoot" in Bengaluru Old Airport. 
The Vice President Sh. Venkaiah Naidu(A Bengalurean) flew down to Karnataka in the "Rajdoot"
Image by Gaurav Shetty on Twitter
Also some special shots of the An-32RE "Sutlej"








Images by IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

HTT-40

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Blacklight

*MiG-21 Bison aircraft crashes in Rajasthan's Barmer, pilot safe; Indian Air Force initiates inquiry*
A MiG-21 Bison fighter jet of the Indian Air Force (IAF) crashed in Rajasthan's Barmer on Wednesday. This is the fourth incident involving a MiG-21 Bison aircraft this year.
August 25, 2021 


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430518975625007110

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

So the deal for the 70000 pieces of AK-103 rifles was for the IAF
Per rifle cost is around 42000 Rupees, cost seems very reasonable considering the INSAS had a price tag of 33000 in 2015/2016
In service with the best(MARCOS) for a long time so no second thoughts






> The requirement for upgraded personal weapons has been felt by the IAF for a long time but the process gained speed post-Pathankot attack in 2016. The IAF now also lays a lot of stress on the personal combat capabilities of its troops along with using their technical abilities.











IAF signs emergency deal for 70,000 AK-103 assault rifles with Russia


New Delhi [India], August 28 (ANI): At a time when terrorist groups operating in India are likely to get weapons left behind by American troops in Afghanistan, the Indian Air Force (IAF) has signed a deal for acquiring 70,000 AK-103 assault rifles from Russia under emergency provisions to...




aninews.in





Good to see this focus, got the first of the Light BP Vehicles a few weeks back from Ashok Leyland




https://ashokleyland.com/in/en/cust...r-force-in-collaboration-with-lockheed-martin


----------



## Black Tornado

Lord Of Gondor said:


> So the deal for the 70000 pieces of AK-103 rifles was for the IAF
> Per rifle cost is around 42000 Rupees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAF signs emergency deal for 70,000 AK-103 assault rifles with Russia
> 
> 
> New Delhi [India], August 28 (ANI): At a time when terrorist groups operating in India are likely to get weapons left behind by American troops in Afghanistan, the Indian Air Force (IAF) has signed a deal for acquiring 70,000 AK-103 assault rifles from Russia under emergency provisions to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aninews.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see this focus, got the first of the Light BP Vehicles a few weeks back from Ashok Leyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ashokleyland.com/in/en/cust...r-force-in-collaboration-with-lockheed-martin


What’s the purpose of buying these when it will be used in ceremonial use mostly or for cadets?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Sudarshan said:


> What’s the purpose of buying these when it will be used in ceremonial use mostly or for cadets?


Yeah no.
DSC will get a reliable upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431238649270595587Very interesting to note the thoughts on the BMD


----------



## MirageBlue

HTT-40 twins 






All HTT-40 development is now complete! Confirmed by the HAL Project Manager for HTT-40.



> Nothing comes close to flying the aircraft you have been involved as a designer and project manager too..plus being piloted by a legend
> @hvtiaf


















> We are done with it!! Its ready to be inducted..ofcourse there will be updates as desired by the flying wing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapnope

Lord Of Gondor said:


> So the deal for the 70000 pieces of AK-103 rifles was for the IAF
> Per rifle cost is around 42000 Rupees, cost seems very reasonable considering the INSAS had a price tag of 33000 in 2015/2016
> In service with the best(MARCOS) for a long time so no second thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAF signs emergency deal for 70,000 AK-103 assault rifles with Russia
> 
> 
> New Delhi [India], August 28 (ANI): At a time when terrorist groups operating in India are likely to get weapons left behind by American troops in Afghanistan, the Indian Air Force (IAF) has signed a deal for acquiring 70,000 AK-103 assault rifles from Russia under emergency provisions to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aninews.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see this focus, got the first of the Light BP Vehicles a few weeks back from Ashok Leyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ashokleyland.com/in/en/cust...r-force-in-collaboration-with-lockheed-martin


The price is very cheap tbh. I am thinking that add ons will be procured by some other vendor?


----------



## MirageBlue

Ambala AFS, the home of Jaguars and Rafales..

IAF celebrates India's 75th Independence Day with an elephant walk of 75 fighters, consisting of Rafales and Jaguars..

Twitter link



> Gusts of Rafales, Prowl of Jaguars IAF commemorated #AzadiKaAmritMahotsav with a 75 aircraft #ElephantWalk. Swift and Lethal #75@75

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## RPK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432711710725529610

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Vapnope said:


> The price is very cheap tbh. I am thinking that add ons will be procured by some other vendor?


Yes makes sense as it spreads out the procurement over multiple months.
The scopes are also a lot more expensive 


MirageBlue said:


> Ambala AFS, the home of Jaguars and Rafales..
> 
> IAF celebrates India's 75th Independence Day with an elephant walk of 75 fighters, consisting of Rafales and Jaguars..
> 
> Twitter link


Wow special images, thanks for sharing, looks superb,cant wait for the Su-30 MKIs lining up, would definitely dwarf the smaller siblings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Does IAF provides all supplies to Sirinagar etc? I see alot of traffic towards it... or perhaps it's tranporting troopsespecially in the light of passing away of Kashmiri Leader?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Strategic airlift from the IAF








At DBO!




Wow!




Special Operations C-130-J-30 over Nyoma
All images by the IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chhatrapati

PDF said:


> Does IAF provides all supplies to Sirinagar etc? I see alot of traffic towards it... or perhaps it's tranporting troopsespecially in the light of passing away of Kashmiri Leader?
> View attachment 775235
> View attachment 775236


Unlikely, IAF will not ferry police force, the land route is open and it takes few extra hours. IAF activity is probably routine and there isn't much of a procession since covid restrictions in place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434338774515785730

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

It's September, still no Tejas delivieries or are we still posting pics of US and French kit to show Indian might?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sunny40

Yasser76 said:


> It's September, still no Tejas delivieries or are we still posting pics of US and French kit to show Indian might?


there is no tejas and sukhoi because its a deep strike package.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Su-30MKI coming in to land at a road strip near Barmer, Rajasthan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

MirageBlue said:


> Su-30MKI coming in to land at a road strip near Barmer, Rajasthan


Only the C-130 managed to land, the SU-30 like before just simulated landing.....as can be seen even the airbrake isn't deployed.









C 130J Super Hercules Aircraft: C-130J Super Hercules lands on Rajasthan highway; All you want to know | India News - Times of India


India News: NEW DELHI: In a first, IAF's C-130J Super Hercules transport aircraft with defence minister Rajnath Singh, road transport minister Nitin Gadkari and A.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some more from today's demo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435950057333813254Su-30MKI with training rounds of the R-27 also seen


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some glorious MiG-29UPG A2A shots












Training R-27/73 rounds also seen
The D-29 housing on the tail is also very clear, it is big!

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Some glorious MiG-29UPG A2A shots



That version is such a beast-looking aircraft. You can really see that in the 2nd pic on your series of pics.
But back to the first one, it's such a neat phenomenon that one sees every once in a while when conditions are just perfect to create those funny-looking bubbles at the end of the contrails as they fizzle out. There has to be some pretty difficult to understand and phenomenal physics/chemistry explanation as to why they end up bubbly like that lol. 

Somewhat similar to engine exhaust as well. That's of course more the result of a mechanical feature causing the complete circle rings that you often see on some aircraft in full afterburner photos. Good stuff.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Training R-27/73 rounds also seen



Outer missiles are R-73s? Interesting front fins on them. Maybe because they're training missiles that they don't install all the usual fins on them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

For those interested, here is the full video from today's Demo




Video starts at around 12 Minutes


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Karnataka gives country its first woman *flight test* engineer
https://bangaloremirror.indiatimes....flight-test-engineer/articleshow/82889854.cms

Wish the officer all the best for the future!
One of only 275 Graduates in almost half a century!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Although not as eye catching as the IAF fast jets on ELFs this was another big induction on the same day
The MRSAM was formally inducted at the Jaisalmer AFS
A graphic by Twitter user and Cartography expert @KesariDhwaj 









Image by MoD
Each missile is around 5-6 Crores(~1 Million $) and is active radar guided with an advanced seeker 
The Multi Function STAR system which is the eyes, is a powerful AESA Radar which in the naval application can track dozens of targets and out to instrumented ranges of over 450 Km
Estimated production capacity is around 100 Missiles per year(2016 News)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> New Delhi [India], September 18 (ANI): In a step that will help in sustaining its fleet of Mirage-2000 fighter aircraft, the Indian Air Force (IAF) has signed a contract to buy phased out Mirages of the French Air Force, as per government sources.
> *This is the second such agreement that the Indian Air Force has signed for buying okayed airframes that will help one of the most potent aircraft fleets to continue for longer in service.*
> "A squadron of the French Mirage jets had been phased out some time ago. On August 31, a contract was signed for acquiring these phased-out planes to improve the spares and airframe capability to help improve the serviceability of the around 50 Mirage-2000s in the Indian fleet," government sources said.
> 
> 
> *None of these aircraft would be used for flying, sources said*. The aircraft would be supplied in containers to the Indian Air Force.
> *Earlier also, India had signed a contract with French companies for supplying old Mirages which reached Gwalior last year and have helped in significantly improving operational availability, the sources said.*
> The French Air Force has been replacing its old fleet of Mirages with new Rafale fighter jets.
> India had acquired these aircraft from France in the 1980s and they have been one of the most potent fleets of aircraft despite being over three decades old.
> The aircraft had taken part in the Balakot airstrikes against terrorist camps in Pakistan and destroyed a camp there. The aircraft had fired their Spice-2000 bombs accurately to take out targets deep inside Pakistan territory. (ANI)


Indian Air Force signs deal with French Air Force to purchase phased out Mirage aircraft

Good move, this fleet is worth its weight in gold for the service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some more cracking A2A shots from the IAF




Rafale, Type-66, Netra,Su-30MKI,Darin-2 Jag and MiG-29UPG

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A very very rare shot!
The Su-30MKI armed with the SPICE 2000 on the tarmac ready





Image shared by Author and analyst Nitin Gokhale on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


> A very very rare shot!
> The Su-30MKI armed with the SPICE 2000 on the tarmac ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image shared by Author and analyst Nitin Gokhale on Twitter
> View attachment 778943



Now we have the proof of the integration of the Spice-2000 with the Su-30MKI!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Air Marshal Vivek Ram Chaudhari takes over as the Commander in Chief, Western Air Command.
> He is experienced on MiG-21, MiG-23MF, MiG-29 and SU-30MKI and has 3800 hrs+ under his belt. He is also a Cat A Qualified Flying Instructor and has a rich experience of operational flying, having undertaken numerous Air Defence missions during Op-Meghdoot and Op-Safed Sagar.
> He had also commanded a MiG-29 sqn earlier in his illustrious career.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098214302186725381


Air Marshal Vivek Ram Chaudhari appointed as the next Chief of Air Staff!
Wish the officer all the very best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDF

*Air Marshal Vivek Ram Chaudhari* who is currently the Vice Chief of Air Staff, will succeed Air Chief Marshal RKS Bhadauria, who will be retiring from service on September 30. Chaudhari was elevated to the post of Vice Chief earlier this July.

ir Marshal VR Chaudhari was commissioned into the fighter stream of the Air Force in 1982. He is an alumnus of the National Defence Academy and the Defence Services Staff College. He has a flying experience of over 3,800 hours on a wide variety of fighter and trainer aircraft. This includes operational flying on MiG-21, MiG-23 MF, MiG-29, and Su-30 MKI fighter jets.

In his career spanning nearly 38 years, Air Marshal Chaudhari held many important positions. He served as Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief (AOC-in-C) of the Western Air Command, which was entrusted with the security of the country's air space in the sensitive Ladakh sector. He was the commanding officer of a frontline fighter squadron and has also commanded a frontline fighter base.









VR Chaudhari to become IAF's next Chief of Air Staff


Air Marshal Vivek Ram Chaudhari is to be appointed as the next Chief of Air Staff, the Defence Ministry said Tuesday




www.newsbytesapp.com


----------



## MirageBlue

Gorgeous Jags!



> #AviationPhotoAlert Grace and Power.....The Big Cat Exclusive. Code Name Jaguar #HeWhoKillsWithOneBlow #Bagheera #GoodLookingJet #AvGeeks
> 
> Gp Capt KD Beri Wg Cdr Indranil Nandi


Twitter link

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 779740



The Floggers gone now..all retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

Big news!

Indian MoD and Airbus have signed the contract for 56 C-295 MW transports








> A contract for acquisition of 56 C-295 MW transport ac for #IAF was signed today between the Ministry of Defence (MoD) & M/s Airbus Defence and Space, Spain. Induction of the aircraft will be another step towards modernisation of the tpt fleet of IAF.



Link










16 to be built entirely in Spain, the remaining 40 to be built in India by a Tata-Airbus JV. The first time that a private sector company will build an airplane to supply to the IAF. Historic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

IAF air show over the beautiful Dal Lake in Srinagar
camerawork should have been better but Chinook display routine was well covered IMO


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Scale model of the IAF C-295MW





Image shared by Author and journalist Rahul Singh on Twitter
First MoD contract for Airbus here

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441320861743550475

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

More to come hopefully

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Farewell to one of the best Air Chiefs the IAF has had in the last few decades.

ACM RKS Bhadauria flew a MiG-21 Bison of the No.23 'Panthers' squadron..the same squadron that he first joined as a Flying Officer, flying the MiG-21. Of course, he's a qualified Test Pilot as well having flown rotary and fixed wing fighters and transports.






Boss has flown solo on Jaguar, MiG-21 Bison, MiG-21bis, Tejas Mk1 and Mirage-2000I. Shows what leading from the front means.

Thank you for your service, ACM Bhadauria. You will be missed.










With the CO of No.23 'Panthers' squadron





the ACM with pilots and technicians of No.23 squadron





From earlier..

in a Tejas cockpit solo






in a Jaguar cockpit solo






in a LCH





C-17 cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MirageBlue said:


>



Great angle of arguably the most beautiful fighter jet ever designed and built and flown. The MiG-21 in almost all its variants is a classic at the top of the classics IMO, of course. I'm partial to the original F-13, but once the MF line and the 98's were produced and had more bulk and fuel, they also had their own superb, physical characteristics. Nothing like a gorgeous beast. 

Did he retire or passed on? I couldn't tell from your post. He was quite the talented pilot it seems. Flew a bunch of different platforms. Not very common to see fighter pilots capable of flying rotary platforms as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Gomig-21 said:


> Great angle of arguably the most beautiful fighter jet ever designed and built and flown. The MiG-21 in almost all its variants is a classic at the top of the classics IMO, of course. I'm partial to the original F-13, but once the MF line and the 98's were produced and had more bulk and fuel, they also had their own superb, physical characteristics. Nothing like a gorgeous beast.
> 
> Did he retire or passed on? I couldn't tell from your post. He was quite the talented pilot it seems. Flew a bunch of different platforms. Not very common to see fighter pilots capable of flying rotary platforms as well.



Yes indeed. The MiG-21's sleek lines, the small profile, the intake, the delta wings..definitely one of the most beautiful fighters and easily the most iconic. 

I too love the original F-13, but it was so limited in so many ways. The other variants at least started to improve on range, payload and avionics. 

And yes ACM RKS Bhadauria has now retired. In my opinion, one of the best there has been given his Test Pilot background. Even the previous ACM BS Dhanoa used to fly the MiG-21 till the time he retired, but Bhadauria sir has flown and is current on so many types, its incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF and Japan's JASDF to exercise together this year. IAF will send Su-30MKIs to Japan for the exercise.

IAF Su-30s to dogfight Japanese fighters later this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King_kumar

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Some more cracking A2A shots from the IAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafale, Type-66, Netra,Su-30MKI,Darin-2 Jag and MiG-29UPG


The last pic showing FOC Tejas without drop tanks and IOC Tejas with drop tanks also states the increased range of FOC Tejas due to Ariel refueling


----------



## VkdIndian

MirageBlue said:


> Farewell to one of the best Air Chiefs the IAF has had in the last few decades.


Salute to this true soldier and a leader par excellenc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keysersoze

King_kumar said:


> The last pic showing FOC Tejas without drop tanks and IOC Tejas with drop tanks also states the increased range of FOC Tejas due to Ariel refueling


----------



## King_kumar

Keysersoze said:


> View attachment 781355


Atleast we don’t have so called removable IFR probe…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keysersoze

King_kumar said:


> Atleast we don’t have so called removable IFR probe…


A "So called" removable IFR probe. Well add that to your previous comment and it is quite clear you have no idea what you are talking about. I am surprised you haven't got a job at HAL


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Remaining 4 MiG-21 Bison squadrons to be retired in the next 3-4 years. The Tejas Mk1A will be replacing these over the years. 

Twitter link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

MirageBlue said:


> Remaining 4 MiG-21 Bison squadrons to be retired in the next 3-4 years. The Tejas Mk1A will be replacing these over the years.
> 
> Twitter link



No way will you induct 80-100 Tejas in 3-4 year period. Maybe over 10 years. In short term this means a 10% reduction in IAF Sqd numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

And another awe inspiring Air Force day promo




Air display on Friday will be a special one


----------



## MirageBlue

Looks like the IAF is going to push the GoI for the 114 MRFA with the Rafale being the frontrunner instead of pursuing 36 more Rafales off the shelf. 

New IAF Chief looks beyond 36 additional Rafale jets, wants 114 MRFA



> The IAF chief, who took over last week, added, “However, to mitigate the gap of fighter squadrons and combat capability, the RFI (Request for Information) for 114 MRFA was mooted, for which responses have been received. Now we are waiting to move the case up further.”
> 
> Responding to another question, the IAF chief said squadrons of unmanned aircraft (futuristic armed drones) are different from that of the fighters.
> 
> Asked specifically if this meant that the IAF was ruling out the possibility of procuring additional 36 Rafale fighter jets, ACM Chaudhari said the Rafale is also one of the contenders.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> “We are happy with the performance of the aircraft but I would not like to comment on whether it will be the main contender or not for the MRFA,” he said.
> 
> ACM Chaudhari comments come exactly a year after his predecessor, Air Chief Marshal R.K.S. Bhadauria, had indicated for the first time officially that the decision to buy two more squadrons of Rafale fighter jets was under consideration.
> 
> ..
> 
> “In MRFA, most of the contenders have the 4.5 generation technology. One of the key features that we are seeking is the ability to integrate 5th and 6th generation technology. It will be a Make in India model,” he said.
> *Rafale the front runner even for MRFA *
> Sources in the defence and security establishment said that Rafale is likely to be the front runner even if the MRFA competition is held because the IAF is not looking at having multiple types of aircraft.
> *
> They said that a final decision would be taken by the government on whether to go in for a direct deal with the French or go with the IAF’s plan with competition for MRFA.*
> 
> Sources have said that the timeline for the MRFA competition will be much shorter than the one for Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA), since a majority of the aircraft in contention have already undergone various trials in the past.
> 
> Sources said that one thing is clear that the IAF is looking beyond just 36 additional Rafale, which will take it up to four squadrons of the aircraft.


----------



## thinkingcap81

MirageBlue said:


> Looks like the IAF is going to push the GoI for the 114 MRFA with the Rafale being the frontrunner instead of pursuing 36 more Rafales off the shelf.
> 
> New IAF Chief looks beyond 36 additional Rafale jets, wants 114 MRFA


Making such statements helps to force France to offer the next order of Rafales at more competitive rates. Also, asking for 114 aircraft is a signal to GoI that LCA MK2 apart, we need more top end aircraft without too much delay since our security needs have rapidly changed.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> More to come hopefully



That is quite the impressive list of aircraft as well as the NASAMS-II. HUMVEES equipped with AIM-120s is just absolutely fantastic and what a solution to solve accessibility in rough terrain. Take that with your penetrating mountain infantry and enemy attack helos as well as any attack aircraft doesn't stand a chance! One of the best supplemental infantry protection asset I can think of. Reminds me of the old SAM-6 on tracked utility vehicle back in the day that was intended for similar solutions. That has its benefits in desert terrain, but this here, is perfect for dense, rugged mountainous terrain and with the lethality of the AIM-120 (C-5?), is almost unbeatable.

Quick question for you: Has there ever been any formal discussion or literature from IAF personnel involved with the Raytheon ISTAR aircraft? Did they comment at all about what they thought of it during testing or whatever they did to learn about it and obviously be quite content with it since they ordered a pair for $1 billion. I'm just curious regarding what they said about it since that's one of the, if not the best intel-gathering airborne platform out there and my guess is the US doesn't make them available very easily. Adding the pair to the IAF will give you folks quite the improvement on an already spruced and beefed up air force surveillance and info gathering capabilities.


----------



## MirageBlue

Almost all of IAF's fighter types orbat in one shot, except for the most numerous- the Su-30MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

The sexiest fighter ever!

IAF Mirage-2000I with Popeye on the centerline, 2 MICA-IRs and 1 MICA-EM






Stunning shot!

MiG-21, Rafale and Mirage-2000 with the Hawks of the Surya Kirans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mig25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449773467583193095

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mig25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450745941871321094

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450520973938024449

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

First public shot of the Jaguar with the Elta EL/L 8222
Seen here is a Maritime attack Jag from "Dragons"
Image shared by IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mig25



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF exercises with the French Armee d'le Air 



> "Distance is just a test of how far friendship can travel."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

IAF MI-17 Chopper crashed/shot down just now.


----------



## -=virus=-

Yasser76 said:


> IAF MI-17 Chopper crashed/shot down just now.











IAF personnel injured as Mi-17 helicopter makes forced landing in Arunachal Pradesh


The Mi-17 IAF helicopter made the forced landing in Arunachal Pradesh after encountering a technical problem.




www.timesnownews.com


----------



## The Maverick

Yasser76 said:


> IAF MI-17 Chopper crashed/shot down just now.




big difference between shot down or crashed versis forced landing
man people's desperation is laughable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -=virus=-



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad40

Jaguar is beautiful, any Idea how many in service with the IAF?


----------



## -=virus=-

not a very good video, annoying music and they messed up the M2k with a Jaguar

would have been much nicer to hear the sound and not cutting away to PM Ji every 15 seconds



Nomad40 said:


> Jaguar is beautiful, any Idea how many in service with the IAF?


it is a beauty

no idea how many in numbers, a quick wiki says there are 6 squadrons, so maybe a 100 odd ? I think one of them is a maritime strike squadron.

not super clued into everything IAF but there's info out there on the Darin 3 upgrades and other info


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Nomad40 said:


> Jaguar is beautiful, any Idea how many in service with the IAF?


IIRC there are Six Jaguar sqns
5 Sqn "Tuskers"





6 Sqn "Dragons"




14 Sqn "Bulls"




16 Sqn "Black Cobras"




27 Sqn "Flaming Arrows"


https://www.airliners.net/photo/India-Air-Force/Sepecat-Hindustan-Jaguar-IS/4681199

224 Sqn " Warlords"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad40

-=virus=- said:


> not a very good video, annoying music and they messed up the M2k with a Jaguar
> 
> would have been much nicer to hear the sound and not cutting away to PM Ji every 15 seconds
> 
> 
> it is a beauty
> 
> no idea how many in numbers, a quick wiki says there are 6 squadrons, so maybe a 100 odd ? I think one of them is a maritime strike squadron.
> 
> not super clued into everything IAF but there's info out there on the Darin 3 upgrades and other info



As expected the IAFs threat assessment is greater towards Pakistan/West placing 4 strong squadrons facing towards that threat.


----------



## VkdIndian

Meanwhile at Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> New Delhi (India), November 25 (ANI): Amid tensions on the border, the Indian Air Force has received a boost to its fighter jet fleet as two-second hand Mirage 2000 fighter aircraft have arrived from France at its Gwalior airbase.
> "The Indian Air Force has received two Mirage 2000 *trainer version* aircraft from France. The two aircraft were flying with their Air Force and arrived at the Gwalior airbase recently," government sources told ANI.
> *The aircraft would now be upgraded to the latest standards as part of the Mirage upgrade programme going on in the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, the sources said.*
> The two aircraft were acquired by the Indian Air Force as part of the programme to make up the number of aircraft in the Mirage fighter fleet to around 50.
> The IAF had acquired around 51 Mirages in different batches and they form three squadrons which are all based in the Gwalior Air Force station.
> Sources said the Mirage upgrade deal between the French and Indian sides was for enhancing the capabilities of 51 aircraft and some of these kits are left due to crashes involving these planes.
> The same kits can be put on these two French Air Force planes and make them suitable for combat operations, the sources said.
> The Indian Air Force has invested very smartly in finding the spares for the Mirages in form of phased out old French aircraft and this is going to help the Air Force maintain them till 2035, the sources said.
> The Mirages have been in service from the 1980s and have been the mainstay of the force from the Kargil war to the 2019 Balakot airstrikes where they bombed a Jaish e Mohammed terrorist camp in Pakistan.
> The Mirages also successfully took out Pakistan Army camps and bunkers on the Tiger Hilltop in the Kargil war and changed the face of the war by successfully hitting enemy camps at such high altitudes with pinpoint precision using laser-guided bombs. (ANI)


https://www.aninews.in/news/nationa...rengthen-combat-aircraft-fleet20211125135243/

So assuming two full strength squadrons with the Tigers and Battle Axes, the Wolf Pack will have to make do with 15 Jets(18+18+15) or an odd strength of 17*3
Very prudent decision to upgun the Mirages











> 11 June 2007, a MICA launched from a Rafale successfully demonstrated its over-the-shoulder capability by destroying a target behind the launch aircraft. The target was designated by another aircraft and coordinates were transmitted by Link 16. Seen here on IAF Mirage 2000’s







With the Elbit DASH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF successfully tests Brahmos ALCM from Su-30MKI fighter off the coast of Odisha.

link








> Air version of BrahMos supersonic cruise missile was successfully test fired from the supersonic fighter aircraft Sukhoi 30 MK-I at 1030 hrs from Integrated Test Range, Chandipur off the coast of Odisha on December 08, 2021. In this copy book flight, the missile launched from the aircraft followed the pre-planned trajectory meeting all mission objectives.
> 
> The launch is a major milestone in the BrahMos development. It clears the system for the serial production of air-version BrahMos missiles within the country. Major airframe assemblies which form the integral part of the Ramjet Engine are indigenously developed by Indian Industry. These include metallic and non-metallic air frame sections comprising Ramjet fuel tank and pneumatic fuel supply system. During the test,the structural integrity and functional performance have been proven. The air version of BrahMos was last flight tested in July 2021.
> 
> ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Do Tejas latest varient pose a threat to thunder block 3

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Super Falcon said:


> Do Tejas latest varient pose a threat to thunder block 3



He got some facts wrong (such as integration of the AShMs which is not yet done). The other aspects that he missed out are the integration with the Litening LDP which allows for extremely accurate ground strikes using LGBs and even dumb bombs. Tejas has proven that with the best range scores in competition with Mirage-2000s, Jaguars and Su-30MKIs. 

Also the fact that the Astra Mk1 is being integrated and will be tested soon. It will be followed in a few years' time by the Astra Mk2 and then the SFDR based Astra Mk3 that is a Meteor equivalent BVRAAM.

But overall the first time I've heard an unbiased review of the Tejas by a Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samar111

VkdIndian said:


> Meanwhile at Dubai.
> View attachment 794572
> View attachment 794574
> View attachment 794573


Amazing pics...

Going for the Rafale was a huge mistake. Looking back we should have gone for a 5th generation fighter. The F-35 costs roughly the same as a Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Samar111 said:


> Amazing pics...
> 
> Going for the Rafale was a huge mistake. Looking back we should have gone for a 5th generation fighter. The F-35 costs roughly the same as a Rafale.


Exactly my thaughts... Same cost and pretty much a game changer 
Maybe y'all don't trust US enough?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Older IAF BBJs (737-200) reconfigured with SIGINT/ELINT payload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 683573
> 
> Interesting, IAF used 3 of these BBJs before being replaced by the more sophisticated -7 BBJs.
> Not sure if the 3rd one also is reconfigured.
> Here are the same K2413 and K2412 from back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to Kunal Biswas from Twitter



This is a much clearer image of K2412 thanks to Ismail Arab/JetPhotos




Uploaded 2 years back


----------



## Anik101

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500707976822202375

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500731263602212867

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501467057442803712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Princeps Senatus

Samar111 said:


> Amazing pics...
> 
> Going for the Rafale was a huge mistake. Looking back we should have gone for a 5th generation fighter. The F-35 costs roughly the same as a Rafale.


and who is selling you f-35?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Just a great image shared by Twitter user @freakingbeast_





Self Protection Knirti SAP 518 Jammers on the wing tips
Also can carry the huge centerline escort jammer the SAP 514,





A good read from Malaysia on their Su-30MKM "Growlerski"





ENTER THE MALAYSIAN GROWLERSKI


Malaysia Military Power




malaysiamilitarypower.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Has any Tejas been delivered since 2020?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Brilliant image of the IAF Apache AH-64E(I) by @SauravChordia1 on Twitter





Hellfire R missile also seen
IAF bought over 800 Hellfire Longbow missiles and over 500 Hellfire Rs
Interestingly IAF has over 200 Air to Air Stinger missiles in inventory but no public images till date




Here is a Apache taking out a small uav with the Stinger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## GiantPanda

Can India keep its fleet of Russkie aircraft up and running with the sanctions imposed on Russia? The MiG-29 and SU-30 already have a poor maintenance record.

With 270 MKIs and 70 MiG-29s, the IAF could have the bulk of its "modern" fighter force grounded.

Then there are the 40 MiG-29Ks for the Indian Navy though those might not matter much since the one "operational" Russia-built carrier Vikramaditya hadn't left port in 2021 and hasn't so far in 2022. lol


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some great shots shared by Vayu on Twitter
but one caught my eye in particular
The Matra BLG 66 Belouga and the Matra BGL 1000 Laser Guided Bomb in photos!








A video of the Belouga dispensing the cluster munitions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

Princeps Senatus said:


> and who is selling you f-35?


USA

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Nellis Air Force Base Heritage Room





"Lightnings" Su-30MKI behind the Swedish Air Force Chief!
Beast of a an aircraft, aptly sized memento





Also interestingly spotted the PAF Sqn memento
9 Sqn Griffins?




Image shared by USAF


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Nellis Air Force Base Heritage Room
> View attachment 826064
> 
> 
> "Lightnings" Su-30MKI behind the Swedish Air Force Chief!
> Beast of a an aircraft, aptly sized memento
> 
> View attachment 826061
> 
> Also interestingly spotted the PAF Sqn memento
> 9 Sqn Griffins?
> View attachment 826062
> 
> Image shared by USAF


It looks like the squadrons that participated in Red Flag?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Princeps Senatus

inka "vayu shakti" kidr reh gaya


----------



## VkdIndian

Princeps Senatus said:


> and who is selling you f-35?


That’s the question no one is asking and thinking about. 
People want to buy moon. Is it available for sale? 

In the present scenario Rafale was one of the best bets.


----------



## Yasser76

GiantPanda said:


> Can India keep its fleet of Russkie aircraft up and running with the sanctions imposed on Russia? The MiG-29 and SU-30 already have a poor maintenance record.
> 
> With 270 MKIs and 70 MiG-29s, the IAF could have the bulk of its "modern" fighter force grounded.
> 
> Then there are the 40 MiG-29Ks for the Indian Navy though those might not matter much since the one "operational" Russia-built carrier Vikramaditya hadn't left port in 2021 and hasn't so far in 2022. lol



I would also argue that such limited availability must have a really negative effect on flight hours. With so many relatively small fleets in such a big air force they will always struggle as the relative effort and resources to maintain 6-7 different types compared to 3-4 is massive. This can also explain the relatively high number of crashes attributed to pilot error.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

IAF arming Russian chopper fleet with Israeli NLOS anti-tank guided missiles






In what could be a lesson learnt from the ongoing Russia-Ukraine war where anti-tank missiles have played a big role, the Indian Air Force is arming its Russian-origin helicopters with the Israeli ‘Non-Line of Sight (NLOS) ATGMs’ which can hit ground targets from distances up to 30 km.

The Israeli Spike NLOS anti-tank guided missile is being integrated into the Russian-origin fleet of Mi-17V5 helicopters which can take out targets from long ranges and can prove to be very effective against enemy armoured columns in times of conflict, government sources told ANI.






IAF arming Russian chopper fleet with Israeli NLOS anti-tank guided missiles


By Ajit K Dubey New Delhi [India], April 24 (ANI): In what could be a lesson learnt from the ongoing Russia-Ukraine war where anti-tank missiles have played a big role, the Indian Air Force is arming its Russian-origin helicopters with the Israeli ‘Non-Line of Sight (NLOS) ATGMs’ which can hit...




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Which platforms can use the CBU-105?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

SQ8 said:


> Which platforms can use the CBU-105?


Jags as per open source info.


----------



## Skull and Bones

SQ8 said:


> Which platforms can use the CBU-105?


Jaguars.


----------



## SQ8

Skull and Bones said:


> Jaguars.


I thought the MKIs could take it too… post the retirement of the Bahadurs?



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Jags as per open source info.


----------



## SQ8

Is the standard missile by 2026 the i-derby?


----------



## Two banks of the River

SQ8 said:


> Is the standard missile by 2026 the i-derby?


It has not been bought in very large numbers actually. The aim is to standardise Astra Mk1 as a BVR. It has been certified for Su30 fleet. Production on going for that. Tejas should see trials of this soon. Mig29 and Mirage are also to use this. 

Only regarding Rafale and Jaguar no such report as of now.


----------



## SQ8

Two banks of the River said:


> It has not been bought in very large numbers actually. The aim is to standardise Astra Mk1 as a BVR. It has been certified for Su30 fleet. Production on going for that. Tejas should see trials of this soon. Mig29 and Mirage are also to use this.
> 
> Only regarding Rafale and Jaguar no such report as of now.


Would you consider the Astra equivalent in performance to the Mitsubishi AAM-4? Equivalent being a loose term. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAM-4


----------



## Two banks of the River

SQ8 said:


> Would you consider the Astra equivalent in performance to the Mitsubishi AAM-4? Equivalent being a loose term.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAM-4


Irrespective to what the general media says the immediate aim with Astra is to ensure localisation. That it should be better than R77 and R27 types. Its on the similar lines. 

Future improvements should make it on line with what NATO countries use. Better batteries, dual pulse motor for longer range, new onboard computer, etc


----------



## Two banks of the River

The 2nd section. An initial order for around 280 missiles is under production, will go to 2 squadrons initially. Later on a bigger order will be given to cover all 12 squadrons of Su30MKI.


----------



## Yasser76

Two banks of the River said:


> Irrespective to what the general media says the immediate aim with Astra is to ensure localisation. That it should be better than R77 and R27 types. Its on the similar lines.
> 
> Future improvements should make it on line with what NATO countries use. Better batteries, dual pulse motor for longer range, new onboard computer, etc



So you are going to integrate an Indian missile with Russian, Israeli and French fire control radars?

Good luck.


----------



## SQ8

Yasser76 said:


> So you are going to integrate an Indian missile with Russian, Israeli and French fire control radars?
> 
> Good luck.


It is a headache but definitely doable - all really depends on the OEMs of those radars agreeing to do it. It is not in the interest of these suppliers to let it happen but they may see a bigger picture to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

Yasser76 said:


> So you are going to integrate an Indian missile with Russian, Israeli and French fire control radars?
> 
> Good luck.


A large sum was paid for specific version of Bars radar used in Su30MKI fleet. So we have kind of control over it. That's why every Indian weapon is testfired first from Su30MKI. 

For Tejas fleet the radar used is co-developed using the elm2032 as a base. Therefore here again we have freedom to integrate the weapons as we see fit. 

For the RDY2 family of Mirage, that will be different case as we totally depend on the French OEM. 

For Mig29 again we have the required access available so as to integrate the weapons as we see fit. 

For Tejas MK1A it now seems that 3 out of 4 squadrons will sport local aesa. So problem solved there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Two banks of the River said:


> A large sum was paid for specific version of Bars radar used in Su30MKI fleet. So we have kind of control over it. That's why every Indian weapon is testfired first from Su30MKI.
> 
> For Tejas fleet the radar used is co-developed using the elm2032 as a base. Therefore here again we have freedom to integrate the weapons as we see fit.
> 
> For the RDY2 family of Mirage, that will be different case as we totally depend on the French OEM.
> 
> For Mig29 again we have the required access available so as to integrate the weapons as we see fit.
> 
> For Tejas MK1A it now seems that 3 out of 4 squadrons will sport local aesa. So problem solved there.



It is not a case of it being possible or not, but for sure you can expect much more money, testing, delays and problems as opposed to getting a mature system already mated together. That is just obvious to anyone with very basic knowledge.


----------



## Two banks of the River

Yasser76 said:


> It is not a case of it being possible or not, but for sure you can expect much more money, testing, delays and problems as opposed to getting a mature system already mated together. That is just obvious to anyone with very basic knowledge.


Say for a platform with radar from X country, we are trying to integrate a new weapon which is also from X country, let the time taken be certain months. 

Let's see another condition where for the same platform we have access to update it's software patches to integrate the system with our weapons, the time taken to test and certify it will still be the same. 

Integration work with Su30MKI has been certified and squadrons one by one are receiving the missiles. As of now orders are for 288 missiles for 2 squadrons. Another set is under pipeline once the 2 squadrons work is completed. 

Ground testing and basic interfacing with Mig29 UPG , Mig29 K and Tejas Mk1 has been happening/happened. Now a certain number of firing tests will be conducted to certify the same. 

Work on Mirage is yet to begin. 

A single BVR solution replacing numerous different missiles has its own advantages which outweigh the cons and flying different solutions for 6 different things. 

An IR version of Astra is under fabrication for testing soon. That system will replace 6 different types of WVR IR Missiles. 

The advantages are huge for doing this.


----------



## Yasser76

Two banks of the River said:


> Say for a platform with radar from X country, we are trying to integrate a new weapon which is also from X country, let the time taken be certain months.
> 
> Let's see another condition where for the same platform we have access to update it's software patches to integrate the system with our weapons, the time taken to test and certify it will still be the same.
> 
> Integration work with Su30MKI has been certified and squadrons one by one are receiving the missiles. As of now orders are for 288 missiles for 2 squadrons. Another set is under pipeline once the 2 squadrons work is completed.
> 
> Ground testing and basic interfacing with Mig29 UPG , Mig29 K and Tejas Mk1 has been happening/happened. Now a certain number of firing tests will be conducted to certify the same.
> 
> Work on Mirage is yet to begin.
> 
> A single BVR solution replacing numerous different missiles has its own advantages which outweigh the cons and flying different solutions for 6 different things.
> 
> An IR version of Astra is under fabrication for testing soon. That system will replace 6 different types of WVR IR Missiles.
> 
> The advantages are huge for doing this.



Long response without really answering the issue


----------



## Two banks of the River

Yasser76 said:


> Long response without really answering the issue


And the issue is ?


----------



## li0nheart

Two banks of the River said:


> And the issue is ?


It's this. 
Those who are used to getting food directly in mouth without moving a muscle, fails to appreciate the value of doing hard work. 
Why should any child learn to walk when there are so many battery operated cars with great safety features available?

On the topic. One can just imagine the importance of the process of mating the missile to different systems. The journey itself is equally important, as much as the destination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samar111

This is how Indian air force should look in the future to counter both Pakistan and China.

750 total fighter jets. Around 42 squadron needed as said by IAF chief.

400- F-35
150- Rafale
200- F-15

All SU-30MKI should be replaced by new version of the F-15.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Samar111 said:


> This is how Indian air force should look in the future to counter both Pakistan and China.
> 
> 750 total fighter jets. Around 42 squadron needed as said by IAF chief.
> 
> 400- F-35
> 150- Rafale
> 200- F-15
> 
> All SU-30MKI should be replaced by new version of the F-15.


What happened to tejas?


----------



## MilSpec

SQ8 said:


> It is a headache but definitely doable - all really depends on the OEMs of those radars agreeing to do it. It is not in the interest of these suppliers to let it happen but they may see a bigger picture to it.


Already integrated with EL/M2052; Uttam and Bars NO11M, have to wait for ZhukME for Mig29upg and Mig29M. Dassault will be tricky but doable. 
Hopefully, IAF comes to its senses and replaces all Zhuk ME's with ELM 2052 or Uttams.


----------



## SQ8

MilSpec said:


> Already integrated with EL/M2052; Uttam and Bars NO11M, have to wait for *ZhukME for Mig29upg and Mig29M*. Dassault will be tricky but doable.
> Hopefully, IAF comes to its senses and replaces all Zhuk ME's with ELM 2052 or Uttams.


Is it really worth the cost?


----------



## Two banks of the River

SQ8 said:


> Is it really worth the cost?


During or preceding a conflict, all that matters is how much of the equipment can be locally made and equipped. Plus indigenous fighters are coming. Will need our own missiles.


----------



## SQ8

Two banks of the River said:


> During or preceding a conflict, all that matters is how much of the equipment can be locally made and equipped. Plus indigenous fighters are coming. Will need our own missiles.


I was referring specifically to the Zhuk-ME integration. How much lifetime would those UPGs have left in them? 
There was an advice on the IN simply moving straight to a pure SH fleet and "dumping" the 35s on the IAF. 
Eventually, those Migs would either warrant the AMCA or otherwise - does it make sense(unless money is burning a hole in the IAF's pocket..as it seem to be with many decisions made for the past 15 years) to upgrade airframes a second time instead of moving them slowly down the line to be replaced eventually?


----------



## Two banks of the River

SQ8 said:


> I was referring specifically to the Zhuk-ME integration. How much lifetime would those UPGs have left in them?
> There was an advice on the IN simply moving straight to a pure SH fleet and "dumping" the 35s on the IAF.
> Eventually, those Migs would either warrant the AMCA or otherwise - does it make sense(unless money is burning a hole in the IAF's pocket..as it seem to be with many decisions made for the past 15 years) to upgrade airframes a second time instead of moving them slowly down the line to be replaced eventually?


The oldest of UPG fleet should have around 2000 hours left now. The Out of service date for them was stated to be starting from 2032. 
The Navy fleet will have more like somewhere between 4000-5000 hours still. So like 20+ years. 

And Russian/Ukrainian origin missiles need replacing or rebuilding every 10 or so years. Saves cost if you have your own Missile. 

Plus we already paid a lot for useless ToT on the Mig29 UPG program. Better to use it somehow. I don't see how we can use the engine tech as it was just for assembly and testing but the backend working of Zhuk is now with us. So integrating our weapons will be easy. We don't really own or have access to the radars of Mirage or Rafale, so integrating our weapons there will be a problem. Let's see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

SQ8 said:


> Is it really worth the cost?


Zhuk ME was a cheap upgrade for IAF Mig29s and a compromise for the Navy as Zhuk (FGA35) family was not mature enough. Given LCA Mk2 is far off and the needed number of Rafales are not coming, we need Mig29s in the air for far longer than intended. A decent Aesa with Astra I/II will be potent and cost-effective going forward. Uttam and ELM 2052 also open up derby I, Derby ER, and existing derby IV and Python combos to utilize.


----------



## avenuepark57

IAF to acquire 114 fighter jets for Rs 1.5 lakh crore, 96 of them to be built in India


The Indian Air Force has plans of acquiring 114 Multirole Fighter Aircraft (MRFA) under ‘Buy Global and Make in India’ scheme.




www.dnaindia.com













IAF plans to build 96 fighter jets in India under Rs 1.5 lakh cr for 114 combat aircraft


New Delhi [India], June 12 (ANI): Amid a big push for the Aatmanirbhar Bharat scheme by the PM Narendra Modi-led government, the Indian Air Force is planning to acquire 114 fighter jets of which 96 would be built in India, and rest 18 would be imported from the foreign vendor chosen for the project.




www.aninews.in







Two banks of the River said:


> The oldest of UPG fleet should have around 2000 hours left now. The Out of service date for them was stated to be starting from 2032.
> The Navy fleet will have more like somewhere between 4000-5000 hours still. So like 20+ years.
> 
> And Russian/Ukrainian origin missiles need replacing or rebuilding every 10 or so years. Saves cost if you have your own Missile.
> 
> Plus we already paid a lot for useless ToT on the Mig29 UPG program. Better to use it somehow. I don't see how we can use the engine tech as it was just for assembly and testing but the backend working of Zhuk is now with us. So integrating our weapons will be easy. We don't really own or have access to the radars of Mirage or Rafale, so integrating our weapons there will be a problem. Let's see.











BEL To Supply D-29 EW Suites for IAF MiG-29s And Establish EW Test Range


BEL and Indian MoD have signed two contracts for establishing an EW test range and to supply about 42 D-29 systems for IAF's MiG-29UPG fleet.




www.overtdefense.com







SQ8 said:


> I was referring specifically to the Zhuk-ME integration. How much lifetime would those UPGs have left in them?
> There was an advice on the IN simply moving straight to a pure SH fleet and "dumping" the 35s on the IAF.
> Eventually, those Migs would either warrant the AMCA or otherwise - does it make sense(unless money is burning a hole in the IAF's pocket..as it seem to be with many decisions made for the past 15 years) to upgrade airframes a second time instead of moving them slowly down the line to be replaced eventually?


11 Tejas Mk1 aircraft are expected to be delivered by March next year with the balance being delivered in 2023-24...

Further, delivery of 83 LCA Mk-1A aircraft with improved capabilities is under progress.

IAF has acquired 24 second-hand Mirage 2000s to bolster its fighter fleet squadron.

Out of the 24 fighters, 13 are in complete condition with engine and airframe intact with eight of them (nearly half a squadron) ready to fly after servicing. 

The remaining 11 fighters are partially complete but with fuel tanks and ejection seats, which will be scavenged to secure parts for IAF’s existing squadrons of the fighter



Yasser76 said:


> It is not a case of it being possible or not, but for sure you can expect much more money, testing, delays and problems as opposed to getting a mature system already mated together. That is just obvious to anyone with very basic knowledge.


Pakistani Air Force has the largest number of Chengdu J7, Mirage 3 and Mirage 5 which are five decades old and can be considered equivalent to MiG-21 🙂








Boosting Power Of Su-30 MKI Fighters, India's Russian-Origin Sukhoi Jets To Get Indigenous Search & Track System


Su-30 MKI fighter jets are in news after HAL & BEL inked pact to to co-develop Infrared Search & Track System (IRST) for Sukhoi jets.




eurasiantimes.com


----------



## Yasser76

In last 2 years now, HAL have delivered zero, repeat, ZERO Tejas to IAF.....


----------



## Two banks of the River

Yasser76 said:


> In last 2 years now, HAL have delivered zero, repeat, ZERO Tejas to IAF.....


Unless you are saying that 27 were in service in 2020 itself, you are mistaken.


----------



## avenuepark57

HAL Successfully Integrates & Tests AASM Hammer From Tejas


HAL's test of AASM Hammer is soon to be followed by those of JDAM, SAAW and other PGMs. The Astra air-to-air missile is also set to be tested soon.




www.overtdefense.com













Combat aircraft Tejas being armed with American JDAM bombing kits - How will it boost IAF capabilities?


According to government sources, the Indian Air Force has recently signed a contract for the American Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) precision-guided bombing kits. This will help ‘air-to-ground bombs’ to strike their targets even at a distance of more than 80 km.




www.google.com


----------



## Yasser76

In last 2 years now, HAL have delivered zero, repeat, ZERO Tejas to IAF.....


Two banks of the River said:


> Unless you are saying that 27 were in service in 2020 itself, you are mistaken.



Can you read my post properly? Yes, 27 are in service, how many of those 27 were delivered in last 2 years? Zero.

Something is obvioulsy deeply wrong with this programme that HAL/IAF are hiding


----------



## Super Falcon




----------



## Two banks of the River

Yasser76 said:


> In last 2 years now, HAL have delivered zero, repeat, ZERO Tejas to IAF.....
> 
> 
> Can you read my post properly? Yes, 27 are in service, how many of those 27 were delivered in last 2 years? Zero.
> 
> Something is obvioulsy deeply wrong with this programme that HAL/IAF are hiding


Again, in 2020 when the 2nd squadron was being raised. They didn't had 27 aircrafts then. They started with just 2 then. A total of 9 Aircrafts have been delivered in 2 years.


----------



## Yasser76

Two banks of the River said:


> Again, in 2020 when the 2nd squadron was being raised. They didn't had 27 aircrafts then. They started with just 2 then. A total of 9 Aircrafts have been delivered in 2 years.


Incorrect, there have been zero deliveries in last 2 years, can you find a source? HAL/IAF/Indian Gov make a massive sing and dance when one even has a test flight so deliveries always make headlines. No point lying anymore


----------



## Two banks of the River

Yasser76 said:


> Incorrect, there have been zero deliveries in last 2 years, can you find a source? HAL/IAF/Indian Gov make a massive sing and dance when one even has a test flight so deliveries always make headlines. No point lying anymore


By your logic then only tail numbers till 20 should exist. But tail numbers upto 28 are flying. Are they imaginary?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508314503439548418
SP35 is flying, meaning 31 out of 32 single seaters have been rolled out.


----------



## Yasser76

Two banks of the River said:


> Again, in 2020 when the 2nd squadron was being raised. They didn't had 27 aircrafts then. They started with just 2 then. A total of 9 Aircrafts have been delivered in 2 years.


Incorrect, there have been zero deliveries in last 2 years, can you find a source? HAL/IAF/Indian Gov make a massive sing and dance when one even has a test flight so deliveries always make headlines. No point lying anymore


Two banks of the River said:


> By your logic then only tail numbers till 20 should exist. But tail numbers upto 28 are flying. Are they imaginary?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508314503439548418
> SP35 is flying, meaning 31 out of 32 single seaters have been rolled out.



Being rolled out and being in IAF service are two different things, you do know that right? For someone who likes to talk about logic try using some, anyway, still no evidence of any deliveires in last 2 years


----------



## INS_Vikrant

IAFs SU30 arrives in Egypt to participate in joint exercise with EAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

Samar111 said:


> This is how Indian air force should look in the future to counter both Pakistan and China.
> 
> 750 total fighter jets. Around 42 squadron needed as said by IAF chief.
> 
> 400- F-35
> 150- Rafale
> 200- F-15
> 
> All SU-30MKI should be replaced by new version of the F-15.


Do you want to add starship Enterprise and Rocinante to the wishlist?
F35 is not for sale for any amount of money. Also there is only enough money for either Rafale or F-15 not both. If they had enough money do yout think they would have taken 20 years to acquire 36 Rafales?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Deino

Samar111 said:


> This is how Indian air force should look in the future to counter both Pakistan and China.
> 
> 750 total fighter jets. Around 42 squadron needed as said by IAF chief.
> 
> 400- F-35
> 150- Rafale
> 200- F-15
> 
> All SU-30MKI should be replaced by new version of the F-15.




Not sure what you smoked, but it must be great!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## defencenoob

[Please move this post to a more appropriate thread, if it's in the wrong place. I am asking here as I can't open a thread/ or I can't find a way]

Why did India not join any 6th gen plane group, Tempest, FCAS, or partner with Japan? It's obvious we will need 6th gen planes in 2040, why not start investing now?

We were invited to a few of these for sure, there were some news articles about us being invited.








British next-generation fighter program taps new suppliers


Sweden’s Saab also revealed it was setting up a UK hub to potentially participate in future combat air systems work between the two nations.




www.defensenews.com





And if India is looking to deploy around $1B to get jet tech from France or UK, why not join their 6th gen plan as a part of a bigger deal?


----------



## Lava820

IAF To Form 6 Squadrons Of Tejas Mark-2; Will Be Much More Sophisticated, Equipped With State-of-the-art Features


The advanced version of the country-made fighter aircraft Tejas will soon increase the strength of the Air Force.




www.india.com













Indian Air Force Joins The Artificial Intelligence Race; Aims To Boost Ops Capability Of IAF Fighter Jets


The Indian Air Force (IAF) has established a Center of Excellence for the integration of Artificial Intelligence (AI) into its warfighting capabilities, becoming the first among the three armed services of India.




eurasiantimes.com


----------



## Lava820

Air Force achieves 95% self-reliance in spares supply, saves Rs 600 crore in 5 years


The tyres and batteries for all critical aircraft fleets will be indigenously available in the next 3 years, according to Air Marshal Pande, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Maintenance Command.




www.google.com


----------



## Super Falcon

Astra is a best air to air missile now will have many varients of these missiles

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

Super Falcon said:


> Astra is a best air to air missile now will have many varients of these missiles


It's not the best there surely. But the important thing is that it's inhouse development with numerous advantages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Two banks of the River said:


> It's not the best there surely. But the important thing is that it's inhouse development with numerous advantages.


Without a doubt


----------



## Suriya

Super Falcon said:


> Without a doubt


Astra 1 is better than what currently we have except Frech meteor.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Super Falcon said:


> Astra is a best air to air missile now will have many varients of these missiles



How did it become the "best" ? It is a first generation indian AAM - and mostly likely will be crap for that reason - but they can work on it over time and make it something decent - eventually.. but at least they have started that journey..


----------



## Windjammer

Ali_Baba said:


> How did it become the "best" ? It is a first generation indian AAM - and mostly likely will be crap for that reason - but they can work on it over time and make it something decent - eventually.. but at least they have started that journey..


Every time Indians put a nut to the bolt, it's breaking news, it's Indigenious and it's the world winner. 
Then like Tejas some three decades later, it becomes operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

Ali_Baba said:


> How did it become the "best" ? It is a first generation indian AAM - and mostly likely will be crap for that reason - but they can work on it over time and make it something decent - eventually.. but at least they have started that journey..


Astra-1 is replacing Russian AAMs we have which aren't exactly crap.
Astra 2 is headed for trials and then Astra-3 which would rival meteor is also coming.


----------



## Two banks of the River

Windjammer said:


> Every time Indians put a nut to the bolt, it's breaking news, it's Indigenious and it's the world winner.
> Then like Tejas some three decades later, it becomes operational.


Astra Mk1 is late and not a world beater. But it's a decent system, now in production with a firm order and a bigger order awaiting. And it's comparable to the best of what Russia can export. So it's a good achievement worth discussing. I am not saying praising, but discussion. It can be a praise of critisism too. But it's worth discussing. And it's important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

印军大机群现身拉达克，阵风、苏30出动，解放军防空系统严阵以待_手机网易网


印度空军在拉达克东部地区进行了一次空中演习，而且规模比较大，阵风战机、幻影战斗机以及苏-30战斗机等等，都出现在了拉达克上空。而且这次演习是在印度和中国可能举行第16轮高级别军事会谈之前，印度在这个时候进行大规模军事演习，其目的何在，已经非常明显。



3g.163.com











@Black Tornado @Jackdaws @Skull and Bones

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> 印军大机群现身拉达克，阵风、苏30出动，解放军防空系统严阵以待_手机网易网
> 
> 
> 印度空军在拉达克东部地区进行了一次空中演习，而且规模比较大，阵风战机、幻影战斗机以及苏-30战斗机等等，都出现在了拉达克上空。而且这次演习是在印度和中国可能举行第16轮高级别军事会谈之前，印度在这个时候进行大规模军事演习，其目的何在，已经非常明显。
> 
> 
> 
> 3g.163.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Black Tornado @Jackdaws @Skull and Bones


You sure that's an accurate translation?


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Jackdaws said:


> You sure that's an accurate translation?


yes


----------



## SQ8

Two banks of the River said:


> Astra Mk1 is late and not a world beater. But it's a decent system, now in production with a firm order and a bigger order awaiting. And it's comparable to the best of what Russia can export. So it's a good achievement worth discussing. I am not saying praising, but discussion. It can be a praise of critisism too. But it's worth discussing. And it's important.


Most importantly, it’s India’s own technology to control - much like the Turk Gokdogan it isn’t the longest ranged or most advanced seeker/DL combo but that is all controlled in house.
India needs no one’s permission to change what it wants, fit what it wants or use how it feels.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552445606026944513


----------



## MirageBlue

HTT-40 flying around the outskirts of Bangalore. Pic credit - Grp Cpt HV Thakur

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

Suriya said:


> Astra-1 is replacing Russian AAMs we have which aren't exactly crap.
> Astra 2 is headed for trials and then Astra-3 which would rival meteor is also coming.




But the question is as always WHEN???



Jackdaws said:


> You sure that's an accurate translation?



Better?


----------



## MirageBlue

MirageBlue said:


> HTT-40 flying around the outskirts of Bangalore. Pic credit - Grp Cpt HV Thakur



There's a large order of 106 HTT-40s that is just around the corner. Will be a big day for HAL and Indian aviation. There was a time, not very long ago, when the serving IAF ACM had remarked that the IAF didn't want or need the HTT-40 and HAL should focus it's efforts on getting the LCA into service instead. IAF refused to fund the HTT-40 and HAL decided to do it on it's own funds, which was a big bet on it's side, given it's a PSU. 

Today both projects are in far better state. LCA has spawned on-going programs such as the Tejas Mk2, TEDBF, HLFT-42 (LIFT based on LCA SpORT) and AMCA. 

HTT-40 will likely lead to an armed variant as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Two banks of the River

Deino said:


> But the question is as always WHEN???


Just a couple of months back the process started to build an universal launcher for Indian missiles/weapons. Due to this testing of both Astra MK2 and Astra MK3 from aircraft will be delayed significantly upto a minimum of 6 months. So I will say by next year March maybe we should see Astra MK2 and MK3 launch from aircraft. 

The Astra MK3 meanwhile will still get some ground firings. The SFDR needs to be fully evaluated.



MirageBlue said:


> There's a large order of 106 HTT-40s that is just around the corner. Will be a big day for HAL and Indian aviation. There was a time, not very long ago, when the serving IAF ACM had remarked that the IAF didn't want or need the HTT-40 and HAL should focus it's efforts on getting the LCA into service instead. IAF refused to fund the HTT-40 and HAL decided to do it on it's own funds, which was a big bet on it's side, given it's a PSU.
> 
> Today both projects are in far better state. LCA has spawned on-going programs such as the Tejas Mk2, TEDBF, HLFT-42 (LIFT based on LCA SpORT) and AMCA.
> 
> HTT-40 will likely lead to an armed variant as well.


Armed basic trainers like Super Tucano work in environments with little to now threat. 

India does not have a theater wherein India can use an armed basic trainer aircraft. 

The only way an armed version happens is for export. Let's see when that happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Ali_Baba said:


> How did it become the "best" ? It is a first generation indian AAM - and mostly likely will be crap for that reason - but they can work on it over time and make it something decent - eventually.. but at least they have started that journey..


Problem is seeing everything from pakistani lens we see every indian achievement is bad fact is realizing our mistakes learn from enemy denying won't help us much

Lockhead Martin corporation has offered indian govt to sell it's F 35 Lightning ⚡ II jets to India


----------



## MirageBlue

Super Falcon said:


> Problem is seeing everything from pakistani lens we see every indian achievement is bad fact is realizing our mistakes learn from enemy denying won't help us much
> 
> Lockhead Martin corporation has offered indian govt to sell it's F 35 Lightning ⚡ II jets to India



no LM hasn't offered the F-35 to India as yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Ali_Baba said:


> How did it become the "best" ? It is a first generation indian AAM - and mostly likely will be crap for that reason - but they can work on it over time and make it something decent - eventually.. but at least they have started that journey..



Crap? The Astra was used to shoot down a Banshee target drone at almost 100 km range! How big do you think the RCS of a Banshee drone is? And they shot down a highly maneuvering Banshee drone at medium range. 

The final set of trials for the Astra Mk1 involved 5 firings, all of which were successful. The seeker is now Indian, having replaced the Agat seeker from Russia. Two way datalink which doesn't exist on R-77, with LOBL and LOAL features. Also includes modern nav, guidance algorithms, ECM and ECCM. 

In another set of trials, 2 Astra missiles with warheads were fired which also achieved direct hits on the targets.

link


> During the trials, the missions included engagement of target at very long range, a high manoeuvring target at medium range and multiple launches of missiles in salvo to engage multiple targets. All the sub-systems, including the indigenous RF Seeker, performed accurately, meeting all the mission parameters and objectives, defence scientists said.
> 
> In another exercise, two missiles launched in the combat configuration with warheads neutralised their targets. With this, DRDO together with the Indian Air Force (IAF) has completed the development phase of the weapon system successfully.



PIB link



> The trials were conducted by Indian Air Force (IAF) against Jet Banshee target aircraft simulating all possible threat scenarios.
> 
> The five trials conducted during this period tested missiles in different configurations. During the campaign, three missiles were launched in combat configuration with warhead and manoeuvring targets were neutralized to establish the end game capability of the missile. The trial campaign also included a direct hit of the target by the telemetered missile at maximum range. All the subsystems performed accurately meeting all the mission parameters and objectives.
> 
> Astra BVRAAM has range of more than 100 kms with modern guidance and navigation techniques. The missile has midcourse guidance and RF seeker based terminal guidance to achieve target destruction with pin point accuracy.



3 missiles were launched in combat config with warhead and maneuvering targets destroyed including direct hit of the Banshee target at max range (>100 km). 

It is without a doubt a game changer for the IAF given it's modern, indigenous and affordable. No more dependence on foreign suppliers, updates and upgrades will be possible through the life of the missiles, newer variants will be made like the dual pulse 160 km max range Astra Mk2, SFDR based Astra Mk3 and the Astra IR, which will be one of the few MICA IR equivalents in the world when it is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Super Falcon said:


> Problem is seeing everything from pakistani lens we see every indian achievement is bad fact is realizing our mistakes learn from enemy denying won't help us much
> 
> Lockhead Martin corporation has offered indian govt to sell it's F 35 Lightning ⚡ II jets to India



Just another stupid fan-made video


----------



## Two banks of the River

Deino said:


> Just another stupid fan-made video


There are nations where LM is offering F35 against Rafales or Gripens or Super Hornets and even winning. But not in India, if they had any intention of doing it, they would have done it a few years back. 

Anyone who thinks F35 will find its way to IAF is in fools paradise.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557362625507233792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF is in Malaysia with 4 Su-30MKIs for Exercise Udarashakti with the RMAF. Will go against the RMAF's Su-30MKM.

Twitter link


> A contingent of Indian Air Force has arrived in Malaysia to participate in a bilateral air exercise with their Malaysian counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## MirageBlue

Exercise Pitch Black 2022 in Australia..IAF sent 4 Su-30MKIs to the exercise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563030472472399873

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF's procurement plans as per ACM Ram Chaudari.


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF Su-30MKI on the 6 of a RAAF EA-18G during Dissimilar Air Combat Training..that EA-18G Growler was definitely shot down by the Su-30MKI in that particular round of mock dog fighting.






The video was posted by RAAF on Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564140158466904064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

ACM's Support platform plans. 





Air Chief Marshal's fighter procurement and upgradation plans. 












Air Defence system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lava820

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570783649490173957

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Couple of Bisons. IMO, the best looking MiG-21 variant.


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF's first woman Weapons System Operator (WSO) for the Su-30MKI, Flt. Lt Tejasvi. Posted to a Su-30MKI squadron based in Tezpur, Assam.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574599339791376385
IAF also has female helicopter crews for the ALH Dhruv


----------



## MirageBlue

MiG-29UPG armed with live R-77s and R-73Es on an operational sortie in Ladakh region


----------



## MirageBlue

CASEVAC training with IAF's old Chetak helicopter. A pilot is extricated by a Chetak without being winched into the heli due to it's size limitations. ALH Dhruv is an ideal CASEVAC platform for the IA and IAF given it's cabin size and winch.


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VkdIndian

@Deino, it appears to be the test of Astra MK II on a SU-30. That’s significant.
But why is the missile engine not ignited?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

VkdIndian said:


> @Deino, it appears to be the test of Astar MK II on a SU-30. That’s significant.
> But why is the missile engine not ignited?



Its an ejector launch, the engine will fire after separation from the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VkdIndian

Skull and Bones said:


> Its an ejector launch


Is it better than the other type of launch? Wouldn’t it delay the launch of the missile compared to other type of launch where missile fires and then goes away? Just by a second may be. But one second can be critical time in an air battle.


----------



## Skull and Bones

VkdIndian said:


> Is it better than the other type of launch? Wouldn’t it delay the launch of the missile compared to other type of launch where missile fires and then goes away? Just by a second may be. But one second can be critical time in an air battle.


Not necessarily, even Meteor is ejector launch. These missiles are being made keeping future platforms like AMCA in mind, where you won't have the luxury of rail launch while flying in A2A stealth mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VkdIndian

Skull and Bones said:


> These missiles are being made keeping future platforms like AMCA in mind,


Good to see some planning that is looking a little ahead. 

Any confirmed ranges for Astra MK II? Where would it stand vs other BVRs in the region?


----------



## Skull and Bones

VkdIndian said:


> Good to see some planning that is looking a little ahead.
> 
> Any confirmed ranges for Astra MK II? Where would it stand vs other BVRs in the region?



Some early brochures mentioned 160 km range. 

To add to previous comment, ejector launch is considered safer compared to rail launch, as the missile ignites after considerable separation from the aircraft, hence minimizing the chance of ejector plume of the missile to get sucked into the engine of the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VkdIndian

Skull and Bones said:


> Some early brochures mentioned 160 km range.


It is still less than quoted range of PL-15 but more than AIM-120.


----------



## Princeps Senatus

Ejector Launcher are heavier though, which makes Rails preferable, but obviously for Internal Weapons Bay ejector is the only option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

VkdIndian said:


> It is still less than quoted range of PL-15 but more than AIM-120.



Take these range figures with a pinch of salt, launch altitudes matters a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

VkdIndian said:


> Is it better than the other type of launch? Wouldn’t it delay the launch of the missile compared to other type of launch where missile fires and then goes away? Just by a second may be. But one second can be critical time in an air battle.



Heavier missiles tend to be launched this way, by being ejected from an aircraft and then the motor being fired after safe separation from the aircraft.

It is also a requirement for a missile that will be used from a stealth fighter with an Internal Weapons Bay. You obviously cannot fire the missile from inside the IWB, it has to be safely dropped and once in the free stream, the motor fires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578412754460758016


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580213482230001670

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Su-30MKI with SAP-518 wingtip pods and R-27 missiles








Two banks of the River said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580213482230001670


Excellent news. L&T has the engineering and production capability to bring this to fruition quickly. Am really glad to see the engineering giants from the private sector getting into defence in a big way. Apart from all the jobs it generates, they are much more focused on timelines and profitability via future export sales.


----------



## MirageBlue

Tejas, Rafale and Su-30MKI display at the recent Air Force day celebrations..lousy visibility. 






'Danny' is Grp Cpt Dhankar who was the former CO of the No.45 'Flying Daggers' Squadron. He was also the Tejas display pilot at LIMA 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF places order for 70 HTT-40 at Def Expo 2022. The HTT-40 was officially unveiled by PM Modi and the order placed.

link


----------



## Super Falcon

Soon IAF will be inducting u star aircrafts


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585579682220867591
C295 factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wesen Hunter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588347324593762304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walterbibikow

IAF upgrading radar coverage along China border in eastern Ladakh, northeast


The force is in the process of installing new radars to keep an eye on Chinese Air Force activities in the Ladakh sector, defence sources told ANI.




www.aninews.in


----------



## walterbibikow

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thehindu.com/news/national/iaf-mi-35-attack-helicopters-undergoing-overhaul-to-add-six-years-life/article66169875.ece/amp/



IAF is in talks with Boeing to procure 11 additional Chinooks


----------



## SQ8

Wesen Hunter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588347324593762304


Sour grapes(or hops) talking about beer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595258550783463424


----------



## walterbibikow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601880248811130880


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF Jaguar elephant walk!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

Tata Airbus project to build 40 C-295s in Vadodara, Gujarat, after imports of 16 C-295s from Spain, has grown. 15 more C-295s will be built here, 9 for the Navy and 6 for the Coast Guard. These will be then used as MPAs 

The C-295 is likely to be the top contender to replace the An-32s when they are to be retired at the end of this decade. That could mean another 100+ C-295s from the Vadodara assembly line of the Tata-Airbus JV.

link

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MirageBlue

Su-30MKI Combat Air Patrol!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Missing man formation to commemorate Flt Lt NJS Sekhon's valor

Mirage-2000I, Tejas Mk1 FOC, Rafale, Jaguar IS DARIN-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF 9G club..missing the Mirage-2000 though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

Netra AEW&C escorted by 2 Su-30MKIs and 2 MiG-29UPGs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lord Of Gondor said:


> So the deal for the 70000 pieces of AK-103 rifles was for the IAF
> Per rifle cost is around 42000 Rupees, cost seems very reasonable considering the INSAS had a price tag of 33000 in 2015/2016
> In service with the best(MARCOS) for a long time so no second thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAF signs emergency deal for 70,000 AK-103 assault rifles with Russia
> 
> 
> New Delhi [India], August 28 (ANI): At a time when terrorist groups operating in India are likely to get weapons left behind by American troops in Afghanistan, the Indian Air Force (IAF) has signed a deal for acquiring 70,000 AK-103 assault rifles from Russia under emergency provisions to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aninews.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see this focus, got the first of the Light BP Vehicles a few weeks back from Ashok Leyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ashokleyland.com/in/en/cust...r-force-in-collaboration-with-lockheed-martin


Finally some images of the AK with the Garud units. Not sure why they still call it the 103.
This is a AK-203.


----------



## MirageBlue

IAF Tejas Mk1 (from No.45 'Flying Daggers' squadron), Su-30MKI, Jaguar DARIN3 and MiG-29UPG exercising with the RSAF F-16 Block 52s






IAF Tejas Mk1 (from No.45 'Flying Daggers' squadron) and Jaguar DARIN 3 exercising with RSAF F-16 Block 52s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608381164959707138


> IAF fighter and transport aircraft carried out practice flying including circuit, approach and overshoot on newly constructed Emergency Landing Facility on NH-16 at Bapatla District in Andhra Pradesh on 29 Dec 22.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SQ8

MirageBlue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608381164959707138


That MKI is just not suited for highway ops even though it has decent short field capabilities with particular TVC takeoff procedures - FOD threat is too much for those AL-31s unless FOD walks are conducted after every second sortie. 

The Jaguars excel at these dispersed airfields - although the Rafale has seen these tested as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Su-30MKI with the Brahmos-ER ALCM that was fired in a test against a ship target in the Bay of Bengal

No.224 'Tigersharks' squadron based in Tanjavur in Tamil Nadu are tasked for this role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Indian airforce signed a deal with İAİ for 6 older B 767 MRTT for aerial refueling role retiring soon older IL 78 Due to it's availability rate and cash crazy upgrades from Russia

These will give India airforce more needed support for air fleet and be force multipliers for İAF

Pak uses İL 78 as tanker aircraft recently upgraded but these can not paf backbone F 16 due to boom refueling in f 16 can paf modify boom refueling on İL 78 which is highly impossible what option do paf has given the number of paf fighter jet fleet these 4 are not enough for aerial refueling support


----------



## GiantPanda

Super Falcon said:


> Indian airforce signed a deal with İAİ for 6 older B 767 MRTT for aerial refueling role retiring soon older IL 78 Due to it's availability rate and cash crazy upgrades from Russia
> 
> These will give India airforce more needed support for air fleet and be force multipliers for İAF
> 
> Pak uses İL 78 as tanker aircraft recently upgraded but these can not paf backbone F 16 due to boom refueling in f 16 can paf modify boom refueling on İL 78 which is highly impossible what option do paf has given the number of paf fighter jet fleet these 4 are not enough for aerial refueling support



India can't build anything on its own. lol


----------



## MirageBlue

Super Falcon said:


> Indian airforce signed a deal with İAİ for 6 older B 767 MRTT for aerial refueling role retiring soon older IL 78 Due to it's availability rate and cash crazy upgrades from Russia
> 
> These will give India airforce more needed support for air fleet and be force multipliers for İAF
> 
> Pak uses İL 78 as tanker aircraft recently upgraded but these can not paf backbone F 16 due to boom refueling in f 16 can paf modify boom refueling on İL 78 which is highly impossible what option do paf has given the number of paf fighter jet fleet these 4 are not enough for aerial refueling support



There has been no such agreement as yet. HAL has signed a MoU with IAI for work packages related to MRTT conversions to be taken up by HAL, but the IAF hasn't yet signed up for conversions of ex-civil B-767 freighters or airliners into B-767 MRTTs.


----------



## Super Falcon

Y


MirageBlue said:


> There has been no such agreement as yet. HAL has signed a MoU with IAI for work packages related to MRTT conversions to be taken up by HAL, but the IAF hasn't yet signed up for conversions of ex-civil B-767 freighters or airliners into B-767 MRTTs.


Agreed but once HAL completes the deal and tot İAF definitely going to sign the deal with HAL under make in India by purchasing directly from Indian contractor HAL 

HAL and Indian govt not fool to invest handsome money on project without it's outcome and HAL is a Indian govt entity

Indian govt already rejected A 330 MRTT procurement which is more expensive than İAİ B 767 MRTT


----------



## MirageBlue

Super Falcon said:


> Y
> 
> Agreed but once HAL completes the deal and tot İAF definitely going to sign the deal with HAL under make in India by purchasing directly from Indian contractor HAL
> 
> HAL and Indian govt not fool to invest handsome money on project without it's outcome and HAL is a Indian govt entity
> 
> Indian govt already rejected A 330 MRTT procurement which is more expensive than İAİ B 767 MRTT



That's possible, but the IAF has always had it's eyes set on the A-330 MRTT. They have already been planning to wet lease an A-330 MRTT from France to train operators and technicians prior to a larger lease or buy of A-330 MRTTs.

link

What will really happen is truly hard to predict. There have been 2 earlier tanker contests where the A-330 MRTT won against the Il-78MKI Midas tankers and both were scrapped due to the huge cost associated with the A-330 MRTT versus the Il-78MKI tankers.


----------



## Super Falcon

MirageBlue said:


> That's possible, but the IAF has always had it's eyes set on the A-330 MRTT. They have already been planning to wet lease an A-330 MRTT from France to train operators and technicians prior to a larger lease or buy of A-330 MRTTs.
> 
> link
> 
> What will really happen is truly hard to predict. There have been 2 earlier tanker contests where the A-330 MRTT won against the Il-78MKI Midas tankers and both were scrapped due to the huge cost associated with the A-330 MRTT versus the Il-78MKI tankers.


I heard Israel AF ordered Boeing made pegasus tankers rejection A 330 MRTT



Super Falcon said:


> I heard Israel AF ordered Boeing made pegasus tankers rejection A 330 MRTT


Agreed but A 330 MRTT with boom could be feasible than il 78 what is a point when you need a capability and you can't get it's full outcome and you buy cheap midas for not getting you half airforces F 16 Air refueled


----------



## walterbibikow

The Jaguar fighter aircraft of the Indian Air Force was taken from France. But its maintenance and overhauling of its engine etc. is done in India only. Over a period of time, many engine parts are replaced. MIDHANI indigenized the Jaguar engine. In technical tests, the engine developed by MIDHANI was found to be superior to the original Jaguar engine. Today, Jaguar engines use parts from MIDHANI and are now in regular supply. MIDHANI’s components are flying regularly in Jaguar fighter aircrafts








J&K Police will soon get BP jackets, head-gears from MIDHANI - Jammu Kashmir Latest News | Tourism | Breaking News J&K


‘JKP vehicles getting fully armoured’ Prabhat Ranjan Deen Hyderabad, Jan 8: Bullet Proof armouring of Mi-17 helicopters of the Indian Air Force is being done by Mishra Dhatu Nigam (MIDHANI), an undertaking of the Ministry of Defence so that the movement of security forces by helicopter can be...




www.dailyexcelsior.com





@Skull and Bones @Raj-Hindustani @VkdIndian @Hellfire2006 @INDIAPOSITIVE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

walterbibikow said:


> The Jaguar fighter aircraft of the Indian Air Force was taken from France. But its maintenance and overhauling of its engine etc. is done in India only. Over a period of time, many engine parts are replaced. MIDHANI indigenized the Jaguar engine. In technical tests, the engine developed by MIDHANI was found to be superior to the original Jaguar engine. Today, Jaguar engines use parts from MIDHANI and are now in regular supply. MIDHANI’s components are flying regularly in Jaguar fighter aircrafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J&K Police will soon get BP jackets, head-gears from MIDHANI - Jammu Kashmir Latest News | Tourism | Breaking News J&K
> 
> 
> ‘JKP vehicles getting fully armoured’ Prabhat Ranjan Deen Hyderabad, Jan 8: Bullet Proof armouring of Mi-17 helicopters of the Indian Air Force is being done by Mishra Dhatu Nigam (MIDHANI), an undertaking of the Ministry of Defence so that the movement of security forces by helicopter can be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailyexcelsior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Skull and Bones @Raj-Hindustani @VkdIndian @Hellfire2006 @INDIAPOSITIVE



‘Mishra Dhatu’ is Sanskrit for Alloys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------

